#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-11
<Loongjiang> test
<wacheng> 问个问题哈，面板上的网络链接图标不见了，怎么找回阿
<Loongjiang> 这里有没有去过emacs频道？？那里的bot真是太强了，超强大的，又快又准
<Loongjiang> freeflying: and you??
<Loongjiang> flay: 去过emacs频道吗
<flay> 没呢 不用emacs
<xwx> 有人吗？
<iGirl> 有人妖
<xwx> 帮忙问一下有关激活framebuffer的问题
<xwx> 网上说一般可以用 vesafb，在 grub 配置中 kernel 一行末尾添加 kernel ... vga=0x318。不过现在 grub 升级到 grub2 了，vesafb 好像也被 uvesafb 代替了。
<xwx> google里找的方法都不行
<xwx> 求助求助
<xwx> 我只想用tty运行fbterm然后finch
<flay> gfxmode这一行是啥
<xwx> 什么？
<xwx> 帮忙问一下有关激活framebuffer的问题
<xwx> 08:47	xwx	网上说一般可以用 vesafb，在 grub 配置中 kernel 一行末尾添加 kernel ... vga=0x318。不过现在 grub 升级到 grub2 了，vesafb 好像也被 uvesafb 代替了。
<xwx> 	xwx	google里找的方法都不行
<xwx> 	xwx	求助求助
<xwx> 08:48	xwx	我只想用tty运行fbterm然后finch
<flay> /boot/grub/grub.cfg set gfxmode=800x600,640x480
<flay> 或者/etc/default/grub里面 GRUB_GFXMODE=800x600,640x480
<flay> update-grub2
<xwx> 字符界面的分辨率吧
<xwx> upadate-grub2？
<flay> 另外finch貌似不咋滴
<xwx> 用哪个好？
<flay> 你看了没gfxmode这一行
<flay> irssi
<xwx> 我一会儿看一下
<flay> 你fbterm不能运行吗
<xwx> 不能
<flay> 权限有没有问题
<xwx> 提示framebuffer
<xwx> 没问体
<xwx> sudo fbterm的
<flay> 提示啥
<xwx> can't open frame buffer device
<xwx> 这是整个的提示语
<flay> 你要把当前用户加到video组里
<xwx> 这个不会加啊
<flay> sudo gpasswd -a 你的用户名 video
<xwx> 我式一下啊
<xwx> 然后呢
<xwx> 已经加入了
<flay> 你再试试fbterm
<xwx> 我的grub里面没有gfxmode这一行
<xwx> #
<xwx> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<xwx> #
<xwx> # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
<xwx> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<xwx> #
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
<xwx> if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
<xwx>   set have_grubenv=true
<xwx>   load_env
<xwx> fi
<xwx> set default="0"
<xwx> if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
<xwx>   set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
<xwx>   fi
<xwx> }
<xwx> function recordfail {
<xwx>   set recordfail=1
<xwx>   if [ -n "${have_grubenv}" ]; then if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then save_env recordfail; fi; fi
<xwx> }
<xwx> function load_video {
<xwx> }
<xwx> if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
<xwx>   set timeout=-1
<xwx> else
<xwx>   set timeout=10
<xwx> fi
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
<xwx> set menu_color_normal=white/black
<xwx> set menu_color_highlight=black/light-gray
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ###
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_lupin ###
<xwx> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.35-28-generic" {
<xwx> 	insmod part_msdos
<xwx> 	insmod ntfs
<xwx> 	set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
<xwx> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 1e50c5af50c58e49
<xwx> 	loopback loop0 /ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<flay> 不会吧 停 你grep 不要刷屏
<xwx> 	set root=(loop0)
<xwx> 	linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=/dev/sda2 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro vga=792  quiet splash
<xwx> 	initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic
<xwx> }
<xwx> menuentry "Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.35-28-generic (recovery mode)" {
<xwx> 	insmod part_msdos
<xwx> 	insmod ntfs
<xwx> 	set root='(hd0,msdos2)'
<xwx> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 1e50c5af50c58e49
<xwx> 	loopback loop0 /ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<xwx> 	set root=(loop0)
<xwx> 	linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic root=/dev/sda2 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro single vga=792
<xwx> 	initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic
<xwx> }
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/10_lupin ###
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/20_memtest86+ ###
<flay> 小心被踢了
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<xwx> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" {
<xwx> 	insmod part_msdos
<xwx> 	insmod ntfs
<xwx> 	set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<xwx> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 9c1a444e1a44279a
<xwx> 	chainloader +1
<xwx> }
<xwx> menuentry "Windows Vista (loader) (on /dev/sda4)" {
<xwx> 	insmod part_msdos
<xwx> 	insmod ntfs
<xwx> 	set root='(hd0,msdos4)'
<xwx> 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 2a3cfc0b3cfbcfb5
<xwx> 	chainloader +1
<xwx> }
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
<xwx> # This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
<xwx> # menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
<xwx> # the 'exec tail' line above.
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
<xwx> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
<xwx> if [ -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
<xwx>   source $prefix/custom.cfg;
<xwx> fi
<xwx> ### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
<xwx> 你看下
<xwx> 我式一下fb
<xwx> 恩，
<xwx> 恩，恩
<flay> ...
<freeflying> 这孩子傻了吗
<xwx> 不好意思啊
<xwx> 新手呵呵，，以后我注意
<xwx> flay: 不行
<xwx> 还是提示can't open.......
<flay> cat /etc/default/grub | grep GFXMODE
<flay> 或者ls -l /dev/fb0 看有没有这个设备
<xwx> 没有这个设备
<blueghost> arch 支持 amd64 的吗
<blueghost> 我想换 arch
<ofan> blueghost: 支持
<flay> 那就是了
<xwx> ？
<xwx> 什么意思？
<flay> 第一行呢
<flay> 没有framebuffer这个设备嘛
<xwx> 没有
<blueghost> ofan:) 艾，不知道改换不改换， 我重视 的是 我项目打包 发布， ubuntu 有 ppa， 不知道 fedora 有没有想似的机构。 没资格进官方源， 但有个地方 可以放 自己的包 专门针对 fedora。
<xwx> 我开机的时候有一行显示vga=792 is deprecated
<blueghost> ofan:) 那我就就 换 fedora
<ofan> blueghost: 对fedora没感觉...
<blueghost> ofan:) 貌似 arch 也有一个 社区 放自己 的包
<xwx> use set .........1024*768..........
<itsucks> o0o
<ofan> blueghost: fedora更严格吧,源里不会有非gpl的东西?
<flay> 那就设置gfxmode
<blueghost> 谁 知道 fedora 有没有类似 ppa 的
<flay> cat /etc/default/grub | grep GFXMODE
<flay> cat /etc/default/grub | grep GFXMODE
<ofan> blueghost: 那个是用户自己建包,aur
<blueghost> ofan:) 我的 是 gpl 的啊
<flay> cat /etc/default/grub | grep GFXMODE 啥结果
<ofan> blueghost: fedora和debian的仓库都比较严格 感觉
<blueghost> ofan:) 是啊。 但有个地方放。 不知道 fedora 有没有
<ofan> blueghost: 不清楚了,记得用centos的时候,貌似说官方源里什么都没有,都靠第三方源
<blueghost> ofan:) 是啊。 但我也不在意能否进 fedora 的仓库， 只想有个地方放我项目的包。
<xwx> #GRUB_GFXMODE=1024*768
<blueghost> ofan:) 像 ppa 那样
<xwx> 提示正常不？
<flay> 把前面那个#去掉
<flay> 再执行sudo update-grub2
<xwx> 怎么去？直接编辑grub？
<flay> 注释掉了 还正常啥
<flay> 怎么去？不会吧
<xwx> 直接编辑？
<blueghost> ofan:) 有点想换 fedora， ubuntu 11.10 再回来，等 ubuntu 那些新东西 和 gtk3 成熟了
<flay> 直接改 root权限
<xwx> 我知道
<xwx> 我说用命令还是直接编辑？
<ofan> blueghost: 太折腾
<blueghost> ofan:)
<flay> 直接用编辑器改
<blueghost> ofan:) 不知道 fedora 的包怎么样，google不到几个有关 的中文 介绍， 英文又不懂
<xwx> 改了
<freeflying> blueghost: 你的啥软件
<blueghost> freeflying:) 基于 atomPub 协议的离线内容管理
<xwx> generating grub.cfg...显示这个正常不？
<freeflying> blueghost: debian里有了》
<freeflying> ?
<xwx> 下面一行是cat: /boot/grub/video.lst 没有那个文件或目录
<blueghost> 将 网络内容 抓取在本机中， 在本机进行管理， 基本的就是 新建，修改，删除 的操作。适当的时候 将这些操作更新回服务器
<xwx> flay: 我用的ubuntu10.10的啊
<blueghost> freeflying:) 放在了 ppa，还是 10.04 时打的包， 有点问题， 10.10 安装 时提示少了 sourcelist.gz (好像是这名)
<xiamx> Garageband for ipad 做的真不错。。
<flay> xwx: 我也是阿
<blueghost> freeflying:) 因为新版本 不兼容 旧的，所以没有将旧的更新 到 10.10 11.04
<blueghost> freeflying:) 等我完成了，才更新
<xwx> flay: 接下来该怎么做？
<flay> 啥情况 你没有那个文件吗
<blueghost> freeflying:) 除了基本的处理， 因为是 基于 atomPub 协议的， 此协议可以扩展，所以可以在基本处理之外 依据不同的服务进行扩展。 当前版本 完成后， 准备做一个 google 日历
<xwx> generating grub.cfg...下面一行是cat: /boot/grub/video.lst 没有那个文件或目录
<xwx> 这样正常不？
<flay> 很显然不正常
<blueghost> freeflying:) debian 有没有类似 ppa 的机构，或者 debian 也可以用这个
<Loongjiang> xwx: 你还是别用ubuntu了吧，ubuntu天生是给桌面用的，不是折腾的
<xwx> Loongjiang: 别的怕用不了啊
<xwx> Loongjiang: 现在刚接触linux
<xwx> Loongjiang: 先折腾折腾ubuntu再说吧
<xwx> flay: 你的tty下可以中文？
<xiamx> ppa是个好机制，debian应该引用
<ah_kevin> 你开发一个，然后贡献给debian不就行了
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我想换 fedora。 或者同时为 fedora, 和 ubuntu 打包
<flay> 原来在arch可以的 现在ubuntu下没弄
<xwx> flay: 我英语不好，能用arch不？
<Loongjiang> xwx: 可能你内核跟本不支持framebuffer,
<Loongjiang> xwx: 根本没编译进来
<blueghost> xiamx:) 但是 不知道怎么在 fedora 下 弄独立的源， ubuntu 可以在 ppa 建立， fedora 在哪 有谁知道， 我正在google
<flay> 我也觉得 有可能内核不支持 要重新编译
<xiamx> blueghost, 我支持你用fedora
<flay> 英语嘛 用习惯就会了
<calebot> debian 本来就有不少 3rd party 源
<xiamx> blueghost, 你可以学rpmforge
<blueghost> xiamx:) 但怎么建 自己 项目 的源 呢
<calebot> ppa 只不过是其中一种
<blueghost> rpmforge???
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我 去看看
<blueghost> xiamx:) fedora 可以直接引用的吗， 不会是下单独 的rpm的吧
<xiamx> blueghost, 我很支持你，我在学校部署了个 fedora
<xwx> Loongjiang: 那个版本的arch好用啊？
<blueghost> xiamx:) 谢了
<xiamx> blueghost, 可以的，yum源
<xwx> Loongjiang: 给个下载地址，我去下载个
<Loongjiang> blueghost: /etc/yum.repos.d/下就是源
<flay> xwx: arch是滚动升级的 每天都更新
<Loongjiang> xwx: 我只用fedora,没弄过arch
<Loongjiang> xwx: 不过听说arch不错
<xwx> 给个arch的下载地址，我下载个去
<xwx> arch需要多大空间？
<blueghost> lood:) 我是 想 有自己 项目包的源。 因为 进不了 也不在意进入官方源。
<flay> 你先去看教程吧 arch的安装可是要下一翻功夫的
<Loongjiang> xwx: arch默认只装内核，你
<Kandu> xwx: http://mirrors.163.com/archlinux/iso/latest/archlinux-2010.05-netinstall-dual.iso.torrent
<flay> http://www.archlinux.org/ 官方网站
<blueghost> lood:) 所以我希望能有个类似 ppa 的地方
<xwx> 恩，
<flay> 当然 你可以试试archbang
<xiamx> blueghost, fedora东西都特新
<Kandu> xwx: 不過這樣浪費流量，你最好選擇對應你機器的鏡像
<xwx> ubuntu下能直接装arch不？
<blueghost> xiamx:) 现在还不知道怎么 构建 包，以及怎么在 rpmforge 下发布。 也像 ppa 那样 打包 源码，后在服务端编译吗
<Loongjiang> xwx: no,could you use console-mode?
<xiamx> blueghost, 编译是你自己来，host也要你自己来
<blueghost> xiamx:) .... 那 rpmforge 是干嘛 的
<xiamx> blueghost, rpmforge都是稳定版不是最新版
<xwx> Loongjiang: no
<xiamx> blueghost, 你要是想编译我可以给你host
<blueghost> xiamx:) 他只提供一个索引吗
<xiamx> blueghost, 他提供稳定版的包
<xwx> 我现在win7，ubuntu
<xiamx> blueghost, ppa的都是unstable类型的
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我是说怎么将我的包在 rpmforge 中发布
<Loongjiang> xwx: so,maybe the arch is not one good choosen
<xiamx> blueghost, 加入rpmforge维护组？
<xwx> flay: 我先去下载arch啊
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我就是想 像 ppa 的那样。 进入不了 官方源，但又有一个地方 放自己的包。
<xwx> Loongjiang: have a try
<roylez> xwx: 我觉得你还是先把ubuntu玩顺溜了再说
<xiamx> blueghost, 好像没有免费的host
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我是想 fedora 是否有 类似的
<roylez> xwx: 神说过，玩wm才是王道，玩distro的，都死翘了
<xwx> roylez: 唉，
<xwx> roylez: 此话怎讲？
<xiamx> roylez, wm?
<blueghost> xiamx:) rpmforge 不能房子的 包的吧， 是要审核了才能 是吗
<xiamx> blueghost, 嗯 是这样的
<blueghost> xiamx:) rpmforge 不能放 自己 的 包的吧， 是要审核了才能 是吗
<blueghost> xiamx:) 艾， 我在找找。
<lood> blueghost 可以考虑晚上去FEDORA组咨询下打包的兄弟
<xwx> roylez: 你先教我解决下tty下的中文
<blueghost> xiamx:) 如果可以 我 换 fedora.貌似 arch 也有地方 放自己开发的包
<blueghost> lood:) 谢了，以前也咨询过， 也没什么帮助。 貌似 fedora 很严格
<xiamx> blueghost, 严格很好
<blueghost> xiamx:) 但 没地方 放 自己 项目 的包， 或者能进入源的难度太大了
<flay> roylez: 表示同意 wm才是王道
<xiamx> blueghost, 进入源的难度非常大
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我 只想 安安心心 编自己的软件，不时发布出来。 如果还要 为 审核 操心， 太累。
<xiamx> blueghost, 那就自己host呗
<Kandu> xwx: ubuntu 下直接裝也可行 http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_Existing_Linux
<iGoogle> 大量某机器向 239.255.255.250:1900 发udp。谁知道是什么回事不。
<blueghost> xiamx:) 所以 希望 有类似 ppa 的地方，暂时容身， 成熟了再 考虑 进源。 提交审核。 暂时还没这能力呢
<xiamx> blueghost, fedora好像不太喜欢这样的模式
<xwx> Kandu: 好的
<blueghost> xiamx:) 自己建? 免费的网络空间 可以当 host 的吗？ 要自己 建一个服务器??
<roylez> iGoogle: 中毒了呗...
<xiamx> blueghost, 管理比较保守， 软件版本升级非常开放
<xiamx> blueghost, 免费空间应该可以
<blueghost> xiamx:) 免费的网络空间 啊。 他就是 一些配置文件 和 包文件 就行了??
<blueghost> xiamx:) 然后在yum中就可以加入这个独立的源，然后安装，解决依赖了??
<xiamx> blueghost, 对阿，反正是用HTTP传输的，免费空间就行了
<xiamx> blueghost, yes
<blueghost> 不大理解 rpm
<xiamx> blueghost, rpm
<blueghost> xiamx:) 谢了。 我考虑下 fedora.
<xiamx>  blueghost rpm ~= deb, yum~=aptitude
<calebot> xiamx: 现在有人好办事，进源没那么难了
<xiamx> calebot, 还得审核的
<iGoogle> roylez: 这你知道了。 lol
<blueghost> 要不我装 ubuntu, fedora, arch。 同时提供四个发行版的 包
<calebot> xiamx: ftpmaster 只是走个过场，照规矩办事不会被踢的
 * calebot 的包从来没被踢过
<blueghost> xiamx:) 不过还有个实际问题， 我的系统是 64的， 打包 32位的 有困难
<blueghost> calebot:) 你的是什么
<xiamx> blueghost, 肯定有困难，除非你 crosscompile
<iGoogle> │ UDP (348 bytes) from 192.168.100.3:1025 to 239.255.255.250:1900 on eth0                                                  │
<calebot> chroot 就可以包 32位了
<calebot> 干净好用不必 crossbuild
<xiamx> calebot, 哦 还可以只羊
<blueghost> xiamx:) ppa的倒好办，服务器 编译，可以同时编译32,64,还有两个忘了 的包
<xiamx> calebot, *这样
<calebot> 也可以在 32位env 用 chroot 包 64位
<xiamx> blueghost, 是啊 ，非常好用
<blueghost> xiamx:) 艾，要自己 编译打包就难了。 我只到 chroot， 有专门的中文介绍。
<Loongjiang> xwx: where are you?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天我给reschedule假期的时间预算是
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 2小时
<xiamx> blueghost, 你这么爱打包？有自己的软件？
<xwx> loongjiang：？
<xwx> 秦皇岛
<Guest90731> 早
<xwx> 早
<Lavande> gnome 3 try it那里的下载，左边两个基于opensuse的下载飞快，而右边那个fedora的竟然被墙了！
<Lavande> 求测试。。这也太诡异了
<Lavande> http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html
<crose> google连“星际译王“都毙啊……
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天要开一天会
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 开会好啊，可以玩angry bird了
<Loongjiang> freeflying: angry-bird好玩？听说很火？
<freeflying> Loongjiang: 我不喜欢玩
<Loongjiang> xwx:
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 我也是，没玩过呢
<palomino|working> 不怎么好玩
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 蛋疼可以消磨时间,我玩过30关这样子
<xwx> Loongjiang: 秦皇岛
<Loongjiang> 有用硬盘安装arch的吗
<iGoogle> .
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我U盘装到硬盘上的
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 那你Ｕ盘借我用一下，我光驱坏了，u盘占用着
<lwf808> lemonhall, u盘怎么装在硬盘上？
<iGoogle> .
<sheshark>           normal]
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 19:38:02 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<happyaron> Linux aron-desktop 2.6.38-8-generic #41~lucid1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 04:32:39 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<happyaron> ^k^: kk你内核旧了
<^k^> happyaron, 爱丽丝喜欢聊天机器人可以按照我们对您喜爱的乐队讨论的许多事情。  ㍣ 
<^k^> happyaron, 哦,过几天升级一下
<twcai> Hello，向大家请教一个问题。在gnome terminal下面创建一个screen来工作的时侯，有些机器会根据当前是第几个screen来修改gnome terminal的标题。比如[screen 0: bash] USER@HOSTNAME:~
<flay> happyaron: 自己编译的内核么
<twcai> 但是有些gnome terminal不会修改，只有USER@HOSTNAME:~
<^k^> 我的cron设置每周6自动升级的
<twcai> 要怎么去修改配置，让gnome terminal变成前面的会显示当前screen信息ne ？
<flay> ^k^: 内核咋升阿 我不想编译 10.10源里面咋还是35的
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: MB, 在线会议
<^k^> flay, 系统自动的
<^k^> flay, ubuntu 11.04
<^k^> flay, 不明身份的人想要什么？  ㍣ 
<happyaron> flay: 用ppa编译
<flay> happyaron: 求地址 我是10.10的
<happyaron> flay: 10.10我没编译
<flay> apt-get upgrade 貌似还是35的
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 直接mute掉后该干啥干啥
<flay> 难道要自己编译一次
<^k^> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<dororo> thunderbird的归档文件在哪里？一归档就不见了
<palomino|working> gmail? , dororo
<palomino|working> 哦 , dororo
<palomino|working> 试了一下 , dororo
<palomino|working> 多了个archives文件夹 , dororo
<palomino|working> 就在那里 , dororo
<dororo> 奇怪，我没有这个文件夹
<palomino|working> O_o
<flay> happyaron: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 在这里找到内核 10.10能用2.6.38.2-natty吗
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline
<happyaron> flay: 可以试试，但是kernel ppa的内核有一些不怎么好
<centerpoint> 在命令行中怎样才能知道系统是哪种发行版的哪个版本呢？
<flay> centerpoint: cat /etc/issue
<centerpoint> flay: thx
<calebot> centerpoint: uname -a
<centerpoint> calebot: uname -a 得不到
<calebot> 喔，「哪个版本」
<centerpoint> calebot: uname发行版也得不到阿
<calebot> centerpoint: 一般都会写发行版的
<centerpoint> 怎样从ip得到域名？
<calebot> centerpoint: 除非是自编译内核
<lemonhall> Linux arch-lemonhall 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 30 07:14:27 UTC 2011 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<iGoogle> 如果是ub，可以 ● lsb_release -a
<calebot> uname -a 比 /etc/issue 靠谱
 * calebot 的某 project 之前用 gcc -v 抓发行版
<centerpoint> calebot: [root@zhoukou-www3 ~]# uname -a
<centerpoint> Linux web3 2.6.18-164.15.1.el5 #1 SMP Wed Mar 17 11:30:06 EDT 2010 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<calebot> centerpoint: el5 不是写了么
<happyaron> calebot: 他那是vps吧，可能是人家给固定的内核
<centerpoint> calebot: Linux后面是主机名
<calebot> 很多发行版默认没 lsb_release
<happyaron> centerpoint: lsb_release有吗
<calebot> 所以用 gcc -v
<dororo> palomino|working: 在所有邮件那里找回来了，归档有啥用途？
<centerpoint> happyaron: root:~#lsb_release
<centerpoint> No LSB modules are available.
<happyaron> centerpoint: lsb_release -a
<centerpoint> happyaron: 你这个办法应该是最正规的
<happyaron> 结果是啥？
<calebot> centerpoint: 很多发行版默认没 lsb_release
<lemonhall> centerpoint: 你怎么还在2.6.18
<lemonhall> centerpoint: 好老的内核
<calebot> 查了下，俺是用 ld -v 抓 suse, uname -r 抓 arch
<centerpoint> calebot: uname -a 的 Linux后面是主机名，ubuntu的默认是ubuntu，但是改了话，就看不出来了，很多改成web ,database
<calebot> 查了下，俺是用 ld -v 抓 suse, uname -a 抓 arch
<happyaron> calebot: ...太猛了
<calebot> centerpoint: /etc/issue 比内核更好改
<calebot> centerpoint: 这种东西本来就靠猜
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍣ 
<centerpoint> calebot: 开始我用yum和apt命令来区分大概是debian系还是rh系
<calebot> centerpoint: 那还不如 rpm / dpkg
<calebot> centerpoint: 在写猜系统的系统?
<calebot> 用 autotools 得了 XD
<centerpoint> happyaron: lsb_release 命令在ubuntu和centos上默认都有，其他版本不知道有没有，不知道是不是在核心工具集
<flay> 在升2.6.38-8了
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不知道
<lemonhall> flay: 38真的不错
<flay> 是么 我还一直没用上 一大憾事
<happyaron> 2.6.38上n卡+flashplayer悲剧
<pocoyo> $ lsb_release
<pocoyo> No LSB modules are available.
<happyaron> pocoyo: lsb_release -a
 * calebot 用了 2.6.38 没感觉和 2.6.37 有啥分别
<centerpoint> 经常给客户维护系统，老是分不清是什么版本，惭愧
<iGoogle> 有些Perl脚本里面，带判断distro的段落。
<lemonhall> flay: calebot 我是驱动。。。
<palomino|working> <dororo> palomino|working: 在所有邮件那里找回来了，归档有啥用途？ <-- 用途就是让你看不见
<iGoogle> 都是猜文件
<lemonhall> calebot: 驱动直接进入官方。。好的
<palomino|working> 老的邮件，不需要再关注的，就可以归档了 , dororo
<flay> calebot: 关键是我这里现在还是35
<lemonhall> calebot: 鸡血补丁没特别感觉。。。但是KMS也被修复了。。都是些省了大麻烦的
 * calebot 用 nvidia 不用 kms
<centerpoint> appspot.com你们还能上吗？ 貌似又墙了
<flay> kms+1
<iGoogle> nv卡的，只能被qj
<happyaron> btrfs也只在2.6.36时感觉到飞跃，之后就没啥感觉了。
<happyaron> 再不弄点新东西，我就不升级了。。。
<iGoogle> 为什么都相信突变呢
<pocoyo> happyaron: ^
 * calebot 2.6.38.2 ing
<flay> ppa.launchpad.net 速度不给力阿 先吃饭去
<lemonhall> happyaron: BATMAN。。。
<pocoyo> centerpoint: 同错。翻着上。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没看到你回复我啊。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 这个可以支持在自然灾害情况下的无限接入
<happyaron> lemonhall: :)
<happyaron> lemonhall: 啥意思？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 啥？
<happyaron> 11:46 < pocoyo> happyaron: ^
<happyaron> 这是
<happyaron> ？
<centerpoint> pocoyo: GAE还是不错的产品吧，国内客户无缘了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 还有你试试FIND命令
<pocoyo> happyaron:        <happyaron> pocoyo: lsb_release -a
<lemonhall> happyaron: 据说38的FIND命令应该比之前的能提高30%
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我意思 你答对了
<happyaron> pocoyo: :)
<happyaron> lemonhall: find现在确实很快了。。
<dororo> palomino|working: 哦，明白
<sheshark> 看到一篇很搞笑的文章，推荐大家看
<sheshark> http://r.book118.com/files/article/txtfull/24/24892.txt
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 靠什么来提高的？cpu?
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 内核
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 算法？
<centerpoint> 怎样从ip得到域名？
<centerpoint> nslookup很多都得不到
<calebot> centerpoint: host / dig
<calebot> centerpoint: nslookup 被淘汰很久了
<jyf1987> calebot: dig可以从ip反查？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我不太明白，38对于VFS的改进带来的性能提升
<happyaron> centerpoint: host 127.0.0.1
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你不是说find么？ 跟vfs有啥关系
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ...............
<happyaron> jyf1987: find咋能和vfs无关呢
<lemonhall> jyf1987: find又不是查数据库。。。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 它是扫描文件系统吧？据我所知
<jyf1987> happyaron: 可是你要测试一个东西 条件要一致阿
<jyf1987> happyaron: 你拿两个不同的文件系统来测试 不能说明是find速度提升了
<centerpoint> calebot: dig 8.8.4.4 就得不到，dig是用来正向解析的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: .............
<happyaron> jyf1987: 同一个电脑，升级前和升级后
<happyaron> jyf1987: 我现在确实觉得find少一点纠结了，但是没想到是内核的原因，以为自己RP好来着。。。
<jyf1987> happyaron: 那这个跟find没关系 额 是其他东西提升了
<happyaron> jyf1987: 当然，只是拿find的感受来说事
<centerpoint> happyaron: host可以，但是也依赖dns反向解析服务器吧，很多条目都没有
<jyf1987> happyaron: 听说你跟悦姐已经琴瑟和谐了？
<happyaron> centerpoint: 一样啊。
<happyaron> jyf1987: 啥叫琴瑟和谐？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 恭喜啊恭喜。。。作为一个28岁的老单身。。恭喜
<jyf1987> 有网站提供反向解析的 用来查看谁和自己一个站
<jyf1987> happyaron: 呵呵 年轻人要加强文化素养
<happyaron> lemonhall: 。。。啥意思啊？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 得一良伴，生活和事业都会双丰收啊
<Kandu> lemonhall: 呃，你這麼老。。
<calebot> centerpoint: 本来就是靠 dns 啊
<Kandu> lemonhall: 我還以為你是高中生呢
<lemonhall> Kandu: 恩。。。。
<lemonhall> Kandu: 额。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> Kandu: 因为我和edsion混得太熟了？
<sheshark> 这里没有老头吧
<sheshark> 就我一个老头
<Evanescence> me too
<Stifler> 多老？
<Evanescence> 49
<sheshark> 大约60/70岁吧，离入土不远了
<Stifler> 49正是壮年啊
<crose> 哇……
<Evanescence> are you kidding ?
<lemonhall> sheshark: ...........
<ofan> 额...
<sheshark> no,i am serious
<lemonhall> sheshark: 你49了？
<Stifler> sheshark: 大爷……good
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你多大？
<sheshark> lemonhall: 我69
<Evanescence> 49
<ofan> Evanescence: 大苏好...
<lemonhall> ....................
<Evanescence> ofan: good boy
<ofan> ...
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 假的把。。我和你聊过。。。你看上去像大学生啊
<lemonhall> sheshark: 你这就更假了
<Evanescence> 咋们这年纪，唉。。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 大苏有娃没?
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 那是我玩linuxx不久。。。
<sheshark> lemonhall: 信不信由你
<Stifler> 人老心不老啊
<Evanescence> ofan: 有阿
<ofan> Evanescence: 几个啊
<lemonhall> Evanescence: ..............
<lemonhall> ofan: ...........
<Evanescence> sheshark: 就咋两个最老了 。。。
<sheshark> Evanescence: 是啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 我快崩溃了
<Evanescence> ofan: 当然一个嘛
<lemonhall> ofan: 我真的无法相信
<ubuntu> 各位有谁推荐个看央视在线的电视软件啊
<ofan> Evanescence: 哦 男孩?
<sheshark> 上cntv？
<Evanescence> ofan: 我努力的结果阿。。。。哈哈
<Stifler> ubuntu: broadcast?
<Evanescence> ofan: 很乖的孩子阿
<ubuntu> 我试试
<ofan> Evanescence: 男的女的...
<Stifler> ofan: 你想爪子...
<Evanescence> ofan: 当然是男娃拉，我不喜欢女娃
<ofan> Evanescence: 奥.. 那没戏了
<crose> Evanescence: 孩子都工作好几年了吧……
<Stifler> ofan: - -!
<Evanescence> ofan: 你也想要娃了？
<ofan> Evanescence: 49 孩子应该跟我差不多大了...
<Evanescence> ofan: 你几岁了？
<Stifler> haha
<ofan> Evanescence: 你娃多少岁了?
<xwx> 我91年的，呵呵
<xwx> 我最小了吧
<Stifler> 这里最小的多大？
<Evanescence> ofan: 我娃17岁，我结婚晚
<jingqq5210> Evanescence: 。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 奥 偏小了,我20+
<Stifler> me 20#
<jingqq5210> 怎吗查看磁盘上的数据
<xwx> ofan: 多大？
<xwx> 我91的
<Evanescence> ofan: 我打算和我儿子一起学电脑， 虽然我是菜鸟。。。
<ofan> xwx: 比你大
<jingqq5210> 怎么查看磁盘上16进制数据
<Stifler> Evanescence: :-)
<ofan> jingqq5210: hexedit
<Evanescence> 怎么这里都是大学生阿，都是20++
<jingqq5210> ofan I'll try it~thx
<xwx> 恩，，我大一
<Stifler> Evanescence: 年轻人有活力
<ubuntu> 我都大三了
<jingqq5210> 同ls
<jingqq5210> 我也大三了
<Evanescence> Stifler: 是阿，我现在就看看书，自己学，有活力就折腾，
<flay> 换到2.6.38-8了
<Stifler> Evanescence: 不错，:-)
<Kandu> jingqq5210: hexedit 吧
<Evanescence> 谁有linuxToy的电子书阿？我在做个东西， 想参考下
<xwx> 你们谁会编译内核啊？？
<Kandu> jingqq5210: 呃。ofan 已說了 :)
<jingqq5210> Kandu: 嗯嗯
<Stifler> Evanescence: Google or WIKI更方便
<Evanescence> Stifler: 我想要把电脑上的USB插口转换到CD机上，用来播放，可以设置时间，不知道你们有没有更好的办法，我听说linuxtoy里有这样的东西，就找找
<Stifler> Evanescence: 我找找看
<calebot> Evanescence: 这里有小正太啊
<Evanescence> cal
<Evanescence> calebot: ???
<Evanescence> Stifler: thanks
<calebot> Evanescence: 五十而知天命？？
<Evanescence> calebot: 额，我就这样平淡的过日子，没啥知识，就是工作和老婆孩子
<jyf1987> 哈皮不厚道阿
<calebot> 性福人啊
<calebot> 工作和老婆孩子
<jingqq5210> ofan: Kandu 有没有能看磁盘dbr的。。
<jyf1987> calebot: 总有不幸事
<Evanescence> calebot: 小孩子早熟不好阿
<Stifler> Evanescence: 找了一圈没找到……
<Evanescence> Stifler: 没事，你知道关于这方面的吗？提供点方向也好
<roylez> http://i.min.us/iknAWM.jpg
<Stifler> Evanescence: 在WINDOWS下实现过吗？
<Evanescence> Stifler: 没有
<centerpoint>  Evanescence 用cd播放电脑里面的音乐？
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 恩，
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 初步想法是，把CD机和电脑链接，然后用电脑控制CD机
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 那不行把
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 我也是想想，看能不能行，实在不行就算了
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 让cd 把电脑看作是u盘或者是移动硬盘倒是可以
<Stifler> centerpoint: 他的意思是让电脑控制CD机诸如下一曲，音量大小之类的吧
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 恩，这样反过来，但是这样不能让电脑控制时间阿。我想设置一定的时间，播放一定的音乐
<centerpoint> Stifler: 原来这样
<Evanescence> Stifler: 恩
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 那得看你的cd的usb接口本身有啥功能
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 有个USB接口，支持avi，mp4，其他的就不清除了
<Stifler> Evanescence: 估计很难实现，可以尝试把CD的内容转录到电脑，再由播放器来实现
<Evanescence> Stifler: 播放器要怎么控制？
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 难实现，也没必要，在电脑上放cd多好阿
<Evanescence> Stifler: 比如设置at，crontab之类的？
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 这样啊，那电脑要怎么控制？我是说，在一定时间播放一定的音乐
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 这就超简单了
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 不是把，绕了一大圈还是在电脑弄简单阿？
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 定时播放阿
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 要怎么弄，还有就是什么播放器在做这个比较好？
<Kandu> jingqq5210: 你知道 DBR 是什麼不？
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 在linux下还是windows下？
<Evanescence> centerpoint: linux下
<Kandu> jingqq5210: 都用 hexedit 看就行了
<centerpoint> 你现在电脑上有音乐播放器吗？
<Evanescence> centerpoint: Gmplayer
<Kandu> jingqq5210: 不過，基本上都看不到了
<Stifler> Evanescence: mplayer -ss 01:00 -endpos 16 -loop 10 xxxx.avi
<Stifler> Evanescence: -loop 10 是重复次数
<Stifler> Evanescence: 前面是时段
<Evanescence> Stifler: 16是什么？好像两个一起指定了时间长度吗？
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 定时播放的话，linux下有专门的命令工具是cron
<Evanescence> Stifler: mplayer里有设置声音大小的吗？
<Stifler> Evanescence: 有，快捷键9,0
<Evanescence> centerpoint: crontab我知道，
<Stifler> Evanescence: 16是延时
<Evanescence> Stifler: 在选项里要怎么设置声音呢？
<jingqq5210> hello
<^k^> jingqq5210, 好  ㍤ 
<Stifler> Evanescence: 音量参数好象是volume=nn吧
<jingqq5210> 怎么查一个文件的首地址呀
<Stifler> Evanescence: MAN一下
<Evanescence> Stifler: 正在看，好长。。。
<Stifler> Evanescence: :-)，看啊看啊的就习惯了
<Evanescence> Stifler: 好像是 -radio volume=<0..100>
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 69岁的老人也喜欢听音乐啊
<jingqq5210> 因为用单片机访问sd如果再去让单片机计算地址效率可能不高，想预先提取出地址，直接访问
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 当然拉，听歌有益环节疲劳阿
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你都听神马啊？洪湖水，浪打浪？
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 也就是beyong，香港的，或者外国的，有些都比较老了对你们来说，
<Stifler> Evanescence: 试试看吧，:-)
<Stifler> Evanescence: 给你推荐个LINUX下听歌的东东：亦歌，贼好用
<Loongjiang> thanks
<Evanescence> Stifler: 没有提供声音interface支持。这个是什么回事阿？
<flay> dropbox不会又被墙了吧
<Evanescence> Stifler: 也是在ubuntu上安装的吗？
<Stifler> Evanescence: 加参数 -ao=alsa试试
<Loongjiang> flay: 都不用它了
<Stifler> Evanescence: 是的
<flay> 我昨天还可以打开网页
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 69岁？ 当年得知哈皮是高中生时被雷到一次，如今再被雷倒
<Stifler> centerpoint: 人家49吧
<flay> 谁69？
<calebot> 69 学网络也不晚啊
<Stifler> 69的那位大爷离开了
<calebot> 米国有 85 老奶奶学 skype 的
<Loongjiang> fedora，越用越慢了，
<Evanescence> Stifler: unknown command？ 未知？
<lemonhall> calebot: Evanescence 自称49了
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 我49.。。。。
<jyf1987> calebot: 我有碰到老外70多搞linux的 然后他跟我说他还有朋友80多的
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 哦，49还算青年
<calebot> 中年了
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 唉，老了，，，，
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 等59了你就是顶级黑客了
<Evanescence> 没你们年轻人有活力了
<calebot> linux 本来就没比 win32 难
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 国外那是正常。。。70年出现UNIX。。。80-40=40岁。。。40岁在弄UNIX。。。现在还在弄。。太正常了
<Stifler> Evanescence: 我错了，是-ao alsa
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 黑客是不好的，我也就是玩玩电脑，有时间上上网
<Stifler> GEEK好，哈哈
<Evanescence> Stifler: 还是原来的错误提示
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 在开源社区，黑客有另一番含义的，最原始的含义
<Loongjiang> Stifler: linux在开始在国内流行是哪一年，我０４年接触linux的
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 黑客就是那些做病毒的把？
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 不知道也，我05年接触的
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 你应该叫sniffer,
<Stifler> Evanescence: Loongjiang o(∩∩)o...哈哈，SITFLER是美国派里的任务
<Stifler> 人物。。。
<nigojuju> 大家好
<pocoyo> nigojuju: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 现在多指非法入侵者， 但是最初是指狂热于编程和共享的技术牛人
<Loongjiang> ０４年我买了一张光盘，就是live-cd,但是不会弄，
<Stifler> Evanescence: 那估计是其他参数错误，-ao alsa换成-ao oss试试
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 这样阿，那黑客是好人了？
<Saraon> 同步
<nigojuju> 请问大家一个问题，使用pidgin如何对说话时候带上对方的名称啊
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 最初黑客是褒义词
<nigojuju> 就像这样： (12:55:38) pocoyo: nigojuju:
<Stifler> Evanescence: 黑客，骇客，极客是不同滴~
<Loongjiang> nigojuju: 输入加ＴＡＢ
<Evanescence> Stifler: 还是没有radio interface支持，估计是volume那里不能用
<nigojuju> Loongjiang: 好了
<nigojuju> 谢谢
<Stifler> Evanescence: 可能吧
<nigojuju> :)
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 哈哈，一大发现阿，一直觉得黑客是坏蛋，以前win下电脑病毒很多阿
<jingqq5210> 有没有获取文件在磁盘上地址的工具丫丫呀，现在我只找到了ms visualstutio下有一个工具。。
<centerpoint> Evanescence: 技术无罪，看懂技术的人用技术干什么了
<Stifler> 许巍的新歌蛮不错的
<Evanescence> centerpoint: 恩，是的，有思想阿，现在大学生都很厉害
<Loongjiang> 极客黑客差不多
<Loongjiang> nigojuju: 输入名字加ＴＡＢ
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍤ 
<centerpoint> 有没有把usb端口模拟成usb-hdd 或者 usb-cdrom的？
<nigojuju> 还有个问题请教大家。我使用KDE的时候，速度比GNOME慢。而且是直接装的KUBUNTU，还是比GNOME慢。但是后来我偶然装了红旗Linux，发现kde很快，不知道是为什么
<Evanescence> Stifler: 北京的摇滚也有些不错
<nigojuju> Loongjiang: 谢谢啦
<centerpoint> 有没有把usb端口模拟成usb-hdd 或者 usb-cdrom的软件？
<Loongjiang> geek
<Loongjiang> test
<Stifler> nigojuju: 是不是新版KDE比较耗资源
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍤ 
<Stifler> Evanescence: 是啊
<nigojuju> Stifler: 不清楚呀
<Stifler> nigojuju: 红旗不错，我也是从红旗入手的
<nigojuju> Stifler: 反正我觉得红旗那个KDE很快，而且还加了3D
<centerpoint> 想省资源用轻量的wm阿， openbox也很好啊
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 没用过
<Loongjiang> centerpoint: fluxbox也行
<nigojuju> Stifler: 可是Kubuntu就比较慢
<Stifler> nigojuju: 那直接用红旗得了，挺好用的
<centerpoint> Stifler: 红旗有源吗？
<Stifler> nigojuju: ubuntu是比较肉
<jyf1987> centerpoint: i3-wm
<Stifler> centerpoint: 有啊，RPM的
<centerpoint> Stifler: 告诉我源地址吧，thx
<nigojuju> Stifler:我用ubuntu有段时间了，我觉得gnome很好。只是想熟悉一下KDE，结果ubuntu+kde慢。那我就听你的，用一段红旗
<Stifler> nigojuju: :-)
<centerpoint> Stifler: 很多著名的源站点都没有红旗的源
<Stifler> centerpoint: 哪个版本?
<xwx1> ？
<yetist> Stifler: 红旗也有社区版本，叫Qomo，滚动升级的
<flay> icewm + rox 也很不错
<Evanescence> Stifler: 要怎么给mplayer添加radio支持阿？我google了下，没找到类似的解决办法
<centerpoint> Stifler: 随意，我从没见过红旗的源
<xwx1> 改名字的命令是什么？
<flay> Qomo 2.0才放出来
<xwx1> /alias XXX
<yetist> centerpoint, Stifler: http://www.linux-ren.org
<^k^> ⇪ title: Linux 人
<nigojuju> xwx1: mv
<xwx1> mv XXX
<xwx1> ？
<nigojuju> xwx1: 在irc上改名字？
<xwx1> 恩
<nigojuju> xwx1: /nick
<Loongjiang> nigojuju: 用/nick name
<Stifler> Evanescence: 电台直接mplayer mms://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<nigojuju2> 呵呵
<name> 改了吗？
<nigojuju> 改了
<XXX> 好了
<Evanescence> Stifler: 有中国音乐的电台 吗？我google下
<sheshark> Evanescence: mms://live.cir.cn/pop
<sheshark> Evanescence: mplayer -loop 0 mms://live.cir.cn/pop
<sheshark> Evanescence: mplayer -loop 0 mms://live.cir.cn/english
<Stifler> Evanescence: 有的，上次还听过，不过你用亦歌后就不需要电台音乐了
<Evanescence> sheshark: thanks
<sheshark> Evanescence: )
<sheshark> Evanescence: 上网查电台列表，有几百个电台，全国各地的
<Evanescence> Stifler: 亦歌不错阿，和虾米一样
<sheshark> Evanescence: 还有台湾的
<Evanescence> sheshark: 已经找到了，原来还有这样播放的，真不错
<sheshark> 打错了，是cri.不是cir
<sheshark> mplayer -loop 0 mms://live.cri.cn/pop
<Stifler> Evanescence: 是滴～
<Evanescence> sheshark: 怪不得没有音乐，链接不上。。。
<sheshark> Evanescence: 恩
<Evanescence> sheshark: 哈哈，有了，要怎么关掉阿？
<sheshark> ctrl+c
<hechu> Evanescence, 你回退到gnome了？
<centerpoint> 有没有把usb端口模拟成usb-hdd 或者 usb-cdrom的软件？这样笔记本电脑使用usb连接线就可以给别的电脑当usb-cdrom或者usb-hdd装系统了
<flay> Evanescence: 你英语真好 表示羡慕
<Evanescence> hechu: 恩
<flay> 貌似win下有
<Evanescence> flay: 自己学的，哈哈，有的是儿子教的
<Stifler> Evanescence: 也可以按‘q’关闭
<flay> 我要是能那样就好了 呵呵
<hechu> Evanescence, 就是那个平铺式窗口管理器才有那些问题吧？
<Evanescence> Stifler: 恩，看到man，看到了
<hechu> Evanescence, 我看了某个科技博客，讲一个终端界面的平铺式管理程序很好用，有时候我用用。叫 tmux
<Evanescence> hechu: 应该和窗口管理器没关系，是一些设置的问题，不会是bug把？
<hechu> Evanescence, 不知道啊，呵呵，我没弄过你说的那个 awsome 什么的。呵呵。。。
<Evanescence> hechu: 我看过别人的截屏里有，问了别人后知道的，还有个差不多的screen，不过用着好复杂
<hechu> Evanescence, tmux 还可以，个人感觉比较好用。我花5分钟看了使用介绍，几个基本热键记住就行了。screen我没研究过，应该类似。
<nigojuju1> ？
<flay> tmux是不错
<calebot> tmux 和 screen 是一类的
<Evanescence> hechu: 恩，等晚上有空去看看，等会儿要去忙了，最近老婆病了，家里就我忙了
<Evanescence> calebot: 你知道那个 阿，好像很难阿
<hechu> Evanescence, 你忙。看你也是有家有口的人了。我也有个女儿3岁多了。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔的老师攻略战咋样了？
<Evanescence> hechu: 呵呵，恩
<jyf1987> Evanescence: 你儿女多大了？ 该有我这么大了吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 毫无进展。。。
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你儿子有20多了吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 35岁，等你结婚了我估计还没呢
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 35岁啥？
<Stifler> 有新疆的没?
<edison0354> lainme: MM好！
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人呢？
<lainme> edison0354: 你好
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> lainme: MM好
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你35干啥？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 35继续单身。。我对自己的婚姻很悲观
 * edison0354 大叔X骚扰MM啦～
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lainme> lemonhall: 你好
<Stifler> lainme: MM你好
<lainme> ..........
<lemonhall> lainme: 我骚扰你了么？
<lainme> lemonhall: 没有
<lainme> Stifler: :)
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是没事业心。。没进取心。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……有泡妞心……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你说我这样的男人活该单身啊
<Stifler> lemonhall: 快结婚吧
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有贼心没贼胆儿的那种
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你都有房的淫了……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 男人需要的是事业啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有钱就行了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 房子不过就是一个水泥的盒子啊
<lainme> lemonhall: 多数还不是做普通事的普通人
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 跟我一样 呵呵
<lemonhall> lainme: 唔。。请问一下该怎么称呼？我对人的年龄比较关注。。。否则不知道该用什么样的语气来和你说话
<iGoogle> 。
<Stifler> ..
<iGoogle> 调戏别人？ lemonhall
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 搞不好和maya一样是个高中生。。。。有什么好调戏的。。。
<lainme> lemonhall: 比你小就是了....
 * MeaCulpa 课间涂鸦，差点贴了个bash bomb 让小朋友们跑跑
<iGoogle> roylez: 发图了
<edison0354> lemonhall: lainme: 找个人撮合下你俩吧
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 反正就是觉得生活需要一个奔头，否则人活着很枯燥。。。当然希望有爱情。。但是爱情不过是饭后的甜点。。我希望还是两个人都热爱生活
<edison0354> lemonhall: lainme是西北工大的烟酒僧，你可以去
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 现阶段我自己都不热爱自己的生活。。。
<lainme> edison0354: 额，好好学习吧。
<edison0354> lainme: 额，是西工大的吧？
<edison0354> lainme: lemonhall有房子哦，只欠银行20W哦
<lemonhall> edison0354: ................
<lainme> edison0354: 我有男朋友了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ………………你幻灭吧………………
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Stifler> lemonhall: 悲剧了
<lemonhall> Stifler: ............
 * edison0354 lainme: lemonhall :……………………………………………………………………………………
<iGoogle> 男朋友可以一个班的嘛。 :D
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 主要问题是 现代网络色情发达 用手+电脑就可以解决了
<asus_> 燥热的下午么？
<Stifler> iGoogle: - -!
<lifeng> lainme: 不如说：我是把你当亲弟弟的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 奥，我忘了你还是处男
<edison0354> lifeng: ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………6
<jyf1987> edison0354: 比我欠得少 额
<Stifler> 大家不要慌
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 哦 你是离婚过的？
 * edison0354 混乱了……
<lainme> 先走。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 问题，是生孩子需要女人啊。。大哥
<edison0354> jyf1987: 他还没结过婚
<edison0354> lainme: ……
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 你又害人
 * edison0354 lainme被我说跑了……我错了……
<Stifler> lainme: 快逃……
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 目前还没打算 要小孩 自己且过得不惬意 要小孩出来做什么
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你用手和电脑造出来个孩子？
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我害谁le ?
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<Stifler> lemonhall: 去克隆个
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 失败的人生无须解释
<iGoogle> 害青少年。哦。忘记，你也是。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我很失败。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 又咋了？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你都破了 比我成功了一步 加油干
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 害你妹妹了？
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<sheshark> 一男一女只是握个手就怀孕了，为什么？因为这对男女都不喜欢洗手
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 祝贺你永远保持目前这状态
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 保持你妹 你有妹妹不？
<lemonhall> sheshark: ...................69
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我早就不是了。。。。
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 没。你有没？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那为何至今单身呢
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我曾经有 但是计划生育给弄没了
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 不知道。。我的生活态度也许有问题
<Stifler> sheshark: 你好有活力
<iGoogle> jyf1987: 幸好。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那你急个p 享受当下吧
<lemonhall> sheshark: 69的老人你好，你走好
<sheshark> Stifler: 老了，不中用了
<iGoogle> 啥69
<HEver_VV> 大家都用上 gnome 3 了吗？
<sheshark> lemonhall: 恩
<iGoogle> HEver_VV: 用的都死掉了
<HEver_VV> iGoogle: 啥？？
<shiky> gnome3  有啥好的
<HEver_VV> 大版本升级啊，还是值得期待的吧。。。
<pomhg> gnome3的好处就是逼我开testing然后syu
 * edison0354 话题终于变正常了，感谢 HEver_VV
<HEver_VV> syu??
<iGoogle> edison0354: 你多大了
<pomhg> HEver_VV: 我用arch。。
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我。。。想要孩子
<pomhg> 真直接。。
<edison0354> iGoogle: 刚刚奔三
<HEver_VV> pomhg: 哦了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……那快找孩子他妈去啊
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 急迫？
<iGoogle> 急了，找 jyf1987 也没用啊。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: ........
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 你几岁了 ？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 83
<iGoogle> 除开你是woman
<iGoogle> .
<edison0354> ofan: lemonhall: http://www.dogdays.tv/staff/
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 那急啥 大把的女青年
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我们公司上次搞了个挂牌活动 结果好多83年以前的大龄女青年来求交往 额
<edison0354> ofan: lemonhall: 让你俩看看啥叫闪瞎狗眼的CV表……
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 求女青年
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 去对面找啊！
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..............
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 自己去看吧 guokr.com 里头有个挂牌帖 貌似在性情小组 你找那个83年以前的 以后的有许多90后 不靠谱
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你就是漫画里面的那个。。。主角的好友
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ～～～～～～～～
<lemonhall> edison0354: 每次你出现这个~~~~我就像说，你好浪
<jingqq5210> helo
<jingqq5210> hello
<^k^> jingqq5210, 好  ㍥ 
<jingqq5210> ^k^: 你好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) arch 支持 amd64 的吗
<^k^> jingqq5210, 您好！  ㍥ 
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给你 gnome3 的贴图看看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) arch 支持 amd64 的吗
<zhenbeiju55> .
<flay> blueghost: arch64位没问题
<saraon> mageia为什么都打不开主页了，难道被和谐了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不知道。。。上图啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那一天让我看看你儿子的照片。。。。
<blueghost> flay:) 官方 没有 for amd64 下载， 只有 for i686 x86_64
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我已经在这发过了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。。我没看到过。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你GNOME3的图呢？
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给你的， 看看你的窗口装饰
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在10.10下。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想换 fedora 了
<flay> x86_64不就是么
<blueghost> flay:) 貌似 不是。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<lemonhall> blueghost: 换吧。。我欣赏你的折腾
<flay> 都是一样的东西
<lemonhall> blueghost: 过两天我也换
<lemonhall> blueghost: 换完FEDORA我再换GENTOO。。。折腾一个遍。。。
<lemonhall> flay: systemd不错
<flay> systemd是干啥的 没玩过
<lemonhall> flay: 可惜在ARCH上不是很稳定，我看了LOG，很多电源问题。。ACPI的问题我向来没辙。。。
<blueghost> flay:) 应该不是吧。 论坛上也看过 不支持 amd64
<lemonhall> flay: 貌似本来是FEDORA的项目，14就想引进的。。。15不知到上不上。。。接替initrd的一个东西。。速度有提升。。管理更方便，在我这种外行来看。。就是一个service管理器
<flay> 啥叫不支持 我电脑就是AMD64的
<lemonhall> flay: fedora很激进。。。
<HEver_VV> http://garfileo.is-programmer.com/posts/24287
<^k^> ⇪ title: 大致尝试了一下 GNOME 3 - # emerge -e world
<lemonhall> blueghost: fedora很激进。。。实验性项目都在上面试验着呢
<HEver_VV> 这个地址前几张图的黑色主题是gnome3默认的吗？
<lemonhall> HEver_VV: 那是多老的帖子了，这个作者我天天都看他。。。
<flay> arch才激进
<HEver_VV> lemonhall: 。。。我也想换个黑色主题。
<HEver_VV> ubuntu默认的不错，但我不知道那是什么主题。。。我用gentoo
<blueghost> flay:) 哦。 我是担心。 好像 amd64 和 x86_64 不是一样的。 amd64 能运行 x86-64 就像 64 的机器 能运行 32 的系统 类似吧
<HEver_VV> lemonhall: 也不是很晚啊，今年2月份的
<lemonhall> HEver_VV: 那是默认的。。。只有活动和BAR是黑色的。。。。窗口装饰依旧是白色的。。。
<blueghost> flay:) 我希望 能原生支持 amd64 的
<flay> 那你自己编译 其实什么64 32 性能根本差别就不大 桌面的话
<HEver_VV> lemonhall: 哦，我也装个gnome试下。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ARCH好像没有原生支持的。。。
<blueghost> flay:) 但 要整个系统编译 也太麻烦了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ....
<flay> gentoo嘛
<flay> LFS嘛
<lemonhall> HEver_VV: 不要太期待，现在GNOME3换主题极度麻烦。。。。周边估计得等一两个月
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我是说不想以兼容 的方式 运行，例如 64的机器运行32位的系统 那样。 我在 google amd64 和 x86_64 的区别， 是两个东西，还是一个东西不同的名字
<flay> 我试过很多版本 其实性能最好的 还真是puppy
<lemonhall> HEver_VV: 很多主题制作人的主题都是针对GIT版本做的，还没给正式版做好调教。。况且各大发行办都没推出GNOME3呢。。。估计年底就成熟了吧。。
<flay> 所谓的64 32 只是心理上的安慰罢了
<HEver_VV> lemonhall: 晕了，还要这么久啊。。
<Evanescence> 怎么更新grub列表阿？我在当前系统下格式化了另外一个系统的分区，
<lemonhall> blueghost: 两个东西。。。UBUNTU也有AMD的ISO。。说明AMD还是有一些特殊的东西的，虽然我根本不管。。我从来都只装32位的版本
<lemonhall> blueghost: 毕竟很多软件可是不支持64的。。直到现在。。。
<sheshark> Evanescence: 重装一下grub?命令好像是grub-install还是什麽
<Evanescence> she
<blueghost> x86_64 是 x86 架构的 64 位版。也就是 AMD 公司的 x86_64 位架构 amd64
<flay> 又要说一下那个万恶的iNodeClient
<sheshark> Evanescence: 是grub-setup
<Evanescence> sheshark: 要确定点的命令，以防出错。。。。
<lemonhall> HEver_VV: 肯定啊，FF15要6月份才出来。。。那个时候GNOME3才有一个真正的大发行办支持它，用户量才会猛增吧
<sheshark> Evanescence: 我不记得了，你查下吧
<Evanescence> sheshark: 我看了下，是自动检测，并却更新的吗？
<blueghost> 是不是 说 amd64 是 x86_64 架构 的一个 名称， 专门称呼 amd cpu 的
<sheshark> Evanescence: 我也不大清楚哦
<blueghost> Intel 的 x86_64 架构叫 EM64T
<Evanescence> sheshark: 恩，我再仔细看看
<flay> 64位不就是AMD先整出来的么
<sheshark> Evanescence: 恩
<edison0354> flay: 是的
<edison0354> blueghost: amd64==x86_64
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别纠结了。。。好像他们喜欢吧intel 的叫做i686，这曾经让我纠结了好久
<edison0354> blueghost: intel有个纯64位是ia64
<blueghost> flay:) 是不是 说 arch 不针对 具体 的 厂商 的64 cpu， 只 针对 cpu 的架构
<lemonhall> edison0354: blueghost ia64那不是X86架构。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我说了纯64嘛
<HEver_VV> lemonhall: 。。。等 不了了，先装上试试。。。
<blueghost> flay:) ubuntu 的 amd64 版本和 ia64 版本 是区分 cpu 厂商 的， arch 则不管。 是这样理解 吗
<flay> 貌似arch对i586进行优化 wiki上是这样写的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 现在服务器都很少见那种CPU了。。听说甲骨文都抛弃支持它了
<HEver_VV> lemonhall: :)
<flay> 应该是吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知
<blueghost> flay:) ubuntu 的 amd64 版本和 ia64 版本 是区分 cpu 厂商 的， arch 则不管, 只 区分 cpu 架构。 是这样理解 吗。 就是 我 amd 64 的装 x86_64 的就行?
<blueghost> flay:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你怎么装 arch 的
<flay> 装吧 到时候有的软件用不了 就头疼了 我就是因为这个原因换回32了
<blueghost> flay:) 用不了 是没有 64位版本的软件， 还是有， 但运行不了
<flay> 有的软件没有64位的 arch下面提供multilib来支持32位的 但还是有点问题
<blueghost> flay:) 如果是前一个， 我倒无所谓, amd64位 的 ubuntu 我一直用着。 除了 flash 外，我都没用过 32 位的软件了。
<flay> 比如上面提到的拨号客户端iNodeClient
<blueghost> o
<flay> 害我上不了网 真悲剧 arch没有网玩的一点意思都没有
<blueghost> flay:) 主要用的 qt4 程序外， 其他的软件，有什么用什么
<blueghost> flay:) arch 没有 nm-applet 的吗
<flay> 有阿
<blueghost> flay:) 那我就 没问题了
<flay> 我那是公司的一个拨号客户端
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你怎么装 arch 的， 就是刻个碟， 然后装。 自带 桌面的吗？ 还是要 自己装。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) arch 的gnome3 有64 的吗
<flay> arch官方都是只装core 再自己慢慢配置的
<flay> 不过可以试试archbang
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 加入你的 洗洁净党了
<flay> 不是洗发水吗
<blueghost> flay:) 哦， 没有 桌面???
<blueghost> flay:) 好吧， 加入你们的洗发水党
<flay> 默认只装核心 X都没装
<Kandu> flay: ia64 和 amd64 是不同架構了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 自己装。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: ARCH的ISO里面也只有基本系统
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那告诉我具体的步骤。 我想快点折腾完
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 装 archlinux, 以及 gnome3 就好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 装 archlinux, gnome3,openBox 就好
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 一开始 没有桌面，我 不知道怎么上网
<lemonhall> blueghost: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<flay> 你现在上网是咋上的
<flay> 拨号可以pppoe
<lemonhall> blueghost: 按你的水平，大约1个下午应该就好了，排除网速
<blueghost> flay:) 不是拨号的，经过了路由器。总断网，要从浏览器 通过 路由 拨号
<blueghost> flay:) 由路由拨号
<lemonhall> blueghost: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME_3_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 大概的就是这两份文档就够了
<Stifler> ping 222.61.22.26
<lemonhall> blueghost: 简略的说就是刻到USB，装，配置网络，更新，装基本系统，装X，装GNOME3，装GDM。。。OVER
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 装显卡 好像很复杂
<if_else> 各位兄台，django 将 子 app 的url配置到独立的 urls.py,在工程urls.py 中，引用
<if_else> 是否要导入相关模块的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你什么显卡。。。
<if_else> 我运行，提示：Caught NoReverseMatch while rendering: Reverse for 'addabout'
<blueghost> lemonhall:) GeForce GT 220 arch 该装什么驱动
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唔。。卡挺好的样子。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 装开源的先试试吧。。
<if_else> 我在 url（） 中，指定了 name 关键字的！谢谢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你给的 有介绍
<blueghost> 1. nvidia-96xx 直到Ge Force 4的较新显卡
<blueghost> 2. nvidia-173xx Geforce FX系列显卡
<blueghost> 3. nvidia 在GF FX之后的最新GPU
<blueghost> 应该 是哪个
<blueghost> 1应该不是
<blueghost> 是2，还是 3
<Stifler> GT 210怎么样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我还是装 fedora 吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 省心一点
<blueghost> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/community/#overview
<blueghost> 这个是干什么的
<blueghost> 可以放自己的包的吗
<blueghost> 我英文不好
<lemonhall> blueghost: 随你随你
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我看看 那个网页
<blueghost> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/community/#overview
<dororo> 打开gvim，一闪就关了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 干什么的， 我英文不好， 是不是可以在那放自己的包的
<edison0354> lemonhall: blueghost: 两位大叔好
<blueghost> edison0354:) 帮我看看
<blueghost> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/community/#overview
<blueghost> edison0354:) 干什么的， 是不是可以在那放自己的包
<edison0354> blueghost: 不用fc
<Loongjiang> 问下，怎样确定我u盘的盘符啊
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) d:)
<Loongjiang> 我一块硬盘是/dev/sda
<blueghost> edison0354:) 看看啊
<Loongjiang> u盘该是什么呢，找不到啊
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 忘了， lemonhall 知道吗
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) sdb???
<nigojuju> 请问大家一个问题，如何查看一个视频的编码方式啊？包括音频的编码
<Loongjiang> 因为u盘是msdos格式的，虽能识别，但找不它的盘符啊
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 不是
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 问问其他人， 我 总靠 系统自动识别。 以前知道的， 现在忘了
<Loongjiang> blueghost: lsusb的结果为Bus 001 Device 007: ID 090c:1000 Feiya Technology Corp. Flash Drive
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 我忘了， 问问别人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮帮 Loongjiang
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮帮 龙江
<lemonhall> blueghost: 闪了。。我对硬盘/光盘/U盘挂载是完全不懂。。。DEBIAN的时候就不懂，最后都是靠GNOME自己搞定的。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> ......
<blueghost> edison0354:) 你知道吗
<edison0354> blueghost: 没看……
<blueghost> edison0354:) u盘怎么加载
<blueghost> edison0354:) u盘怎么加载
<edison0354> blueghost: ?
<blueghost> edison0354:) u盘 怎么加载 mount /dev/...
<Loongjiang> blueghost: u盘是自动挂载的，但我想格式化，因为它是msdos格式，所以想找下它的盘符
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 你问问其他人， 我也忘了。
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 怎么 mount U盘
<edison0354> blueghost: sdb,sdc一类的
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 你问下 gebjgd iGoogle MeaCulpa jyf1987
<gebjgd> blueghost, ntfs-3g
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: hi
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 他们都是高手
<gebjgd> blueghost, 我用文件管理器自动mount
<edison0354> blueghost: 你看下fdisk呗
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 有人回答你了 sdb,sdc...
<iGirl> 在win线面格式化多好~~~
<clean> 有人再用firefox 4吗?
<iGirl> 我在用
<clean> 谁知道怎么下载安装firefox 4
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不是我的问题， 你跟 Loongjiang 说
<clean> iGirl: good name
<Loongjiang> edison0354: ,恩，我是fdisk,但只有硬盘
<jyf1987> 把豆瓣北京租房组的信息都抓回来了
<iGirl> clean: 为了衬ee,好做ee的小三才改的...
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 额
<edison0354> jyf1987: ……
<iGirl> jyf1987: 有老婆要自己租房?
<clean> iGirl: ee ? who's ee?
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 你 问他们吧。 我去折腾 11.04了
<iGirl> clean: 就是 iGoogle
<Loongjiang> edison0354:　fdisk也要指定硬盘才能看啊
<blueghost> edison0354:) 怎么删除 gnome3 啊
<jyf1987> iGirl: 我光棍处男 一个人租房 额
<clean> 我现在已经下载下来了firefox4.tar.bz 并且解压了 不知道怎么运行
<iGirl> jyf1987: 打飞机方便一点
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 不知
<clean> iGirl: 你是从更新源安装的吧
<jyf1987> 豆瓣没有搜索不爽 抓回来自己在数据库里 想怎么搜索就怎么搜索 还可以用正则 哈哈
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 你不行用gparted？我一般都是GUI……
<iGirl> clean: 双击里面的firfox那个文件就可以了
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 多yutm
<clean> iGirl: 双击无效吧
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ？
<iGirl> Loongjiang: 那个usb live creator也可以格式化优盘的
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 反正我的U盘都是sdb,sdc这样的
<iGirl> clean: 什么会无效?一点反映也没有?
<blueghost> clean 你改 文件可运行了吗
<iGirl> blueghost: 不用改,nautilus会提示查看 还是运行的
<blueghost> iGirl:) 哦
<iGirl> 好像要改哦
<iGirl> 最好是改了啦
<clean> blueghost: yes 755
<blueghost> clean:) 在 cli 运行看看，有什么 错误提示
<blueghost> clean:) 在 cli 运行看看，有什么 错误提示
<iGirl> 记不清楚了
<clean> blueghost: ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<iGirl> clean: +x就好了
<clean> 我运行./firefox 嘿嘿 自动起来的是3.5
<blueghost> clean:) 找不到 libxul.so
<clean> iGirl: 都755了 ~~
 * edison0354 爱疯用户三大爱好：游戏拍照发微博。安卓用户的三大爱好：刷机重起换电池。塞班用户的三大爱好：摔手机摔手机摔手机。山寨机用户三大爱好：凤凰传奇凤凰传奇凤凰传奇。
<iGirl> clean: 你下载的事32位的版本,你的系统是64位的吧
<iGirl> edison0354: 赞
<clean> iGirl: ubuntu 我应该是32位的系统
<iGirl> 我的黑莓也放凤凰传奇
<blueghost> clean:) 看看库路径，有没有这个。 可能那个库没加入库路径，所以找不到吧。
<iGirl> clean: 什么应该...你什么解压的?
<clean> blueghost: 就在解压出来的当前目录中
<blueghost> clean:) 哦。 那就奇怪了
<iGirl> clean: 那你下载的是64位的?
<clean> iGirl: tar jxvf firefox-4.0.tar.bz2
<iGirl> 没理由的 ./
<iGirl> ./firefox
<iGirl> 看看
<clean> ]$ locate libxul.so
<clean> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.16/libxul.so
<clean> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.16/libxul.so
<clean> iGirl: 我说了 ./firefox起来的是 FF 3.5
<blueghost> clean:) 看看 /etc/ld.conf
<clean> ./firefox 是个shell脚本
<iGirl> 那就更加离谱了,你cd 到那个解压目录了没?
<pathy>  /topi
<clean> 当然了 ./firefox嘛
<blueghost> clean:) 看看 /etc/ld.conf.d/ 里的文件，有没有 包含这个路径的文件
<clean> blueghost: 应该肯定没有吧 因为我是在～/Downlaods解压的
<iGirl> clean: 先改变终端当前路径到解压出来的那个目录啊
<blueghost> clean:) 不过libxul.so在当前目录，应该可以找到的啊
<clean> iGirl: 我就是这么操作的 这个我还是知道了 毕竟用了好几年ubuntu了
<clean> blueghost: 是啊
<iGirl> clean: 哦,那版本不对,或者你下载的包不完整
<blueghost> clean:) 要不 强制 制定一下 lib路径
<clean> blueghost: 我尝试修改下./firefox这个脚本吧
<blueghost> clean:) 好吧，试试看
<clean> blueghost: 不知道FF团队这个压缩包是出于什么目的 应该是解压就可运行的吧
<clean> 原来有这么一句: moz_libdir=/usr/local/lib/firefox-4.0
<blueghost> clean:) 貌似 igirl 就是解压就可以运行啊。 看他说的
<calebot> clean: firefox 官方包解开就能用的
<iGirl> blueghost: 那个压缩包唯一的依赖就是gtk,别的什么都不用的
<blueghost> my girl,may girl,where ... sleep last night
<clean> 我把moz_libdir=. 还是运行起来3.6.16
<blueghost> clean:) 试试完整 的路径
<blueghost> 或者 export moz_libdir=  ./firefox-bin
<blueghost> 看看
<clean> + moz_libdir=/usr/local/lib/firefox-4.0
<clean> + found=0
<clean> + progname=./firefox
<clean> + dirname ./firefox
<clean> + curdir=.
<clean> + basename ./firefox
<^k^> clean:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<blueghost> :-)
<lifeng> CMUCL这家伙真是太可爱了
<Loongjiang> ed下了？？？
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 貌似 使得
<blueghost> lifeng:) 你也很可爱
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 搞定了
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 恭喜了
<lifeng> ....
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 呆会见８８８
<isoft> 下午好啊
<Loongjiang> exit
<blueghost> 88
<Evanescence> 在哪儿能下载到创战纪？
<blueghost> google
<shiky> http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html.zh_CN 这里的gnome3 ubuntu 能用不？
<^k^> ⇪ title: GNOME 3 - Made of Easy
<OT_iux> MLDONKEY~!
<isoft> 我是个新手，对linux系统不熟悉
<blueghost> shiky:) 我正用着
<isoft> 请教大家一个问题
<clean> 这个是我调试运行./firefox的结果 http://code.bulix.org/qqec9l-79678
<blueghost> shiky:) 但别尝试在 低于 11.04 安装。 很多依赖库 没有
<isoft> 我的可执行程序在不能运行，提示：权限不够
<isoft> 请问 有什么方法可以解决吗
<shiky> blueghost:  我怎么觉的这个是安装一个新的系统哦。
<OT_iux> isoft: 试试 chmod u+x 目标文件
<shiky> blueghost: 我还不知道怎么安装呢。
<isoft> ，，
<blueghost> shiky:) 如果你是10.10的，尝试 加入 11.04的源，但我劝你还是三思而行。我前天 混入 了 debian 源。可以安装， 但是悲剧，死了
<OT_iux> 或者右键->属性 -> 权限 -> 允许以可执行文件运行
<OT_iux> isoft: 或者在nautilus里 右键点击那个文件 ->属性 -> 权限 -> 允许以可执行文件运行
<blueghost> 我还是回 unity了
<isoft> 但是 我如果改为：可执行的话 就提示：不可运行二进制文件
<OT_iux> isoft: 是不是你使用的用户没有运行二进制文件的权限？
<isoft> 我不确定，请教下
<isoft> 请问怎么查看呢
<OT_iux> isoft: 请联系你的系统管理员
<isoft> 我自己装的机子
<isoft> 就我现在聊天的这台机子上
<blueghost> 居然装了 gnome3 用不了 unity 了
<OT_iux> blueghost: 本来官方就说这2者冲突
<OT_iux> isoft: 试着用 sudo 来执行你想执行的东西？
<OT_iux> blueghost: 不是说 unity是基于Gnome2 么
<isoft> sudo?请问该怎么执行呢
<iGirl> OT_iux: 你在那里见这么说的?
<isoft> 我用的是bash ./filename
<shiky> blueghost:  那还是算了不安装了。
<blueghost> OT_iux:)
<blueghost> shiky:)
<OT_iux> isoft: 那试试 sudo bash ./filename
<isoft> 谢谢
<pomhg> 刚才编译东西然后一挂上移动硬盘结果系统挂了。。。囧
<isoft> 我刚刚试了下 用sudo bash ./filename，还是提示：无法执行二进制文件
<OT_iux> @@也许那个文件本身就不是可执行的
<isoft> 我该如何确认它是否是可以执行的呢？
<wzssyqa> isoft: file
<isoft> 我对这个没多少概念
<wzssyqa> isoft: file dd
<isoft> dd?
<wzssyqa> isoft: file /usr/bin/sdptool                                         ~
<wzssyqa> /usr/bin/sdptool: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<isoft> 我现在从本目录下去运行命令
<wzssyqa> chmod +x ,然后 ./excutable
<isoft> 用chmod 后，提示：无法执行二进制文件
<isoft> 好像 我不能执行二进制文件？
<finsky> 请问把窗口拖到边界,自动进入下一个桌面在哪设置.
<isoft> 提示的不是 不能执行的二进制文件，是 不能 执行二进制文件
<isoft> 开始用ubuntu，很纠结啊
<isoft> 呵呵，）
<OT_iux> isoft: 你打 file filename
<isoft> 弄了很久了，去吃饭了，晚上有时间再和大家沟通
<isoft> 恩，我试试
<OT_iux> isoft: 看看显示的信息里面有没有 executable
<isoft> 好的
<isoft> ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.4.0, not stripped
<isoft> 谢谢了哈，我知道了，原来所64位程序
<isoft> 谢谢，看来又得纠结了
<isoft> 这个聊天工具能加好友吗
<isoft> 我想加你们为好友，不知道可以不可以
<clean> isoft: I wonder too
<roylez> 不行
<OT_iux> !vers isof
<OT_iux> !vers royle
 * Oicebot ［roylez］： VERSION irssi v0.8.15
<isoft> 是版本的问题？
<OT_iux> irssi据我所知似乎只能加 notify 列表
<OT_iux> !vers isoft
 * Oicebot ［isoft］： VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu
<OT_iux> xchat 好像是可以的
<isoft> 你用的不是Xchat?
<OT_iux> 我用的是鸽子
<isoft> 鸽子？
<OT_iux> isoft: 你在右边用户列表里点我名字
<OT_iux> 右击，看看，应该有加为好友的选项？
<OT_iux> !vers OT
 * Oicebot ［OT_iux］： VERSION Purple IRC
<isoft> 好了，谢谢
<OT_iux> ^^;
<isoft> 加上了不
<OT_iux> 恩
<isoft> 但是 我发现用管了qq的，用这个聊天工具很纠结
<OT_iux> 慢慢习惯
<isoft> 查看好友列表似乎不太方便，要点击窗口（w）
<OT_iux> 恩，因为IRC其实主要还是在频道里聊天
<isoft> 今天 好不容易找到个聊天工具，还是挺高兴的，
<isoft> 恩，呵呵，）
<isoft> 我吃饭去了，还没吃午饭，第一次弄linux，好辛苦
<OT_iux> ^^;
<OT_iux> 辛苦了
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=325076
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> 傻bot
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=325076
<clean> 搞定了 关闭了firefox 3.6就ok了
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<clean> ./firefox -ProfileManager then create a new profile for FF4 very nice ~~
<OT_iux> ^k^为啥天天time out
<xwx> 人呢？
<centerpoin> hi
<xwx> hello
<^k^> centerpoin, 好  ㍨ 
<mzgcz> hi，help me
<mzgcz> 我想知道lvm2和evms之间的恩怨，有知道的吗？
 * OT_iux 表示自己不知道……
<Gun^Rose> 到底那个office的兼容性比较好啊？
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, libreoffice
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哦，你在啊，太好了
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 永中的打印在arch下是个问题，在ubuntu10上正常
<iGirl> gebjgd: 知道有什么工具可以改win的执行文件,禁用工具栏啦,关闭按钮之类的不?
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 用openjdk6还是jre6啊？
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哪个好用？安装的时候给出的提示
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose, 直接用的arch源里
 * iGirl 看来这里没有开发win的...
<lifeng> iGirl: google 看雪
<iGirl> lifeng: 哦,谢谢
<chattan> 请教一下
<iGirl> lifeng: 有啥工具推荐一下咧
<chattan> &? 这个东东是一个什么变量呢
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 我就是直接用源里的，安装的过程中问我的，让我选则java-runtime包，有两个：openjdk6、jre，我不知道哪个比较好，比较标准
<lifeng> iGirl: 不知道，我只知道那里应当可以找到相关的资料
<gebjgd> Gun^Rose,  我用的openjdk
<Gun^Rose> gebjgd: 哦，那我随你得了，哇咔咔
<iGirl> lifeng: 哦,我真的想改那个色谱工作站了...天天给叫去叫那些人开窗口,关窗口的...烦死
<lifeng> iGirl: 心动不如行动，阿甘说
<iGirl> lifeng: 这不是在找工具嘛
<iGirl> 类名是T的似乎是borland的吧?
<leaveboy> clear
<lifeng> iGirl: c++builder的类名确实是以T为前缀
<chattan> iGoogle: EE
<chattan> 请教一下
<iGirl> lifeng: 那是c++builder的了看来...论坛发帖子说错了,我用exescope看过了
<iGoogle> 色谱工作站。。差点看错
<iGoogle> 茶茶
<iGirl> iGoogle: 干嘛?
<iGirl> iGoogle: ee给我写一个,就是信号采集加积分就可以了
<iGoogle> 你那啥，我哪里会哦。
<iGoogle> x情的，还会点
<iGirl> iGoogle: x情是啥?
<iGoogle> 设备啥接口的啊
<roylez> iGoogle: 基情？
<iGoogle> 俄。这乐乐来劲了
<iGoogle> roylez: 贴图拉
<roylez> 忙
<chattan> iGoogle:    xxx &> /dev/null  之后   $? 这个变量是代表什么的呢
<iGoogle> 上一个命令的返回
<chattan> 哦
<OT_iux> hi，我想问下，系统自带的Python版本如何更新？
<chattan> 谢谢
<iGoogle> roylez: 我给你贴一个？
<iGoogle> chattan: 研究啥呢
<chattan> iGoogle:  研究这个  /dev/null
<iGoogle> 。
<chattan> iGoogle: 我是菜菜了嘛
<iGoogle> .
<chattan> iGoogle: 你是大牛
<iGoogle> happyaron: 你啥呢
<chattan> iGoogle:    xxx &> /dev/null 这个不是木有值返回吗？  之后 $?  这个变量怎么去返回它的值呢
<iGoogle> xxx有嘛
<iGoogle> 后面管道的，你当它不存在
<clean> happyaron: 快考试了吧 要复习的
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 出来说下
<iGoogle> DBLobster:
<chattan> iGoogle: 听了EE
<chattan> 的话
<chattan> 我豁然开郎了
<DBLobster> halo
<DBLobster> ig
<DBLobster> iGoogle: EE?
<iGoogle> 虾子。有好玩的没
<chattan> iGoogle: 我顿悟了
<iGoogle> 有趣的
<iGoogle> chattan: ...
<DBLobster> 你儿子新照有不? 让我再控控正太
<iGoogle> .
<iGoogle> 要你找好玩的呢 。
<iGoogle> 俄。今天崽崽当幼儿园的升旗手。没去看
<iGirl> lol
<iGirl> 做旗手
<iGoogle> 你又准备说啥呢
<clean> iGirl iGoogle同时出现了
<iGirl> clean: 你干嘛,眼红啊
<clean> iGirl：hehe 围观
<chattan> iGoogle: ping -c2 192.168.1.120
<chattan> echo "$?"
<chattan> 它这个是怎么一个返回呢
<iGirl> iGoogle: 广东话~~~扯嗮旗,哈哈
<iGirl> clean: 小心你的pp
<clean> iGirl: 我之前的firefox 4问题搞定了知道了吧～
<chattan> iGoogle: 是不是     192.168.1.120 通与不通返回的值不一样？
 * Oicebot 对chattan说：不可能。
<DBLobster> iGoogle: 真没啥. 上班 睡觉 上班 睡觉
<clean> iGirl: 关掉firefox 3.6就o了
<iGirl> clean: 知道了,没关firefox3.6是吧
<chattan> Oicebot: ?
<lambdaq> ubuntu自带看实时带宽利用的工具有么？
<lambdaq> /proc/ 下的东西也可以
<clean> lambdaq: 神码东西
<lambdaq> clean, 看现在网络流入流出是多少KB/s的东西，Ubuntu有默认自带么？
<chattan> iGoogle: ping -c2 192.168.1.120
<iGirl> clean: 其实没有理由的,有一个firefox运行应该是有提示说已经运行的
<chattan> echo "$?"
<chattan> iGoogle: 是不是     192.168.1.120 通与不通返回的值不一样？
 * Oicebot 对chattan说：怎么可能。
<iGoogle> chattan: ping的，应该总是返回0吧。不是所有软件返回都有意义的
<chattan> iGoogle: NND谁定的，为什么是通了是0
<chattan> iGoogle: 不通还是1了
<iGoogle> 。
<iGoogle> @
<iGoogle> 我没试过这
<chattan> iGoogle: 说了这么久，终于说到重点了
<chattan> 我就想怎么为什么是通是0
<chattan> 不通是1
<chattan> NND
<clean> iGirl : 那按照你这么说 firefox不可以多个窗口运行了？
<iGirl> 嗯,不可以的
<iGirl> 应该有提示说已经运行才正常的
 * MeaCulpa 现在就开着3个FF 窗口...
<clean> chattan: 规定
<iGoogle> ff是 freeflying
<iGoogle> 发现今天kupfer不能输入了。
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/147583
<^k^> 图片不错.
<chattan> clean: 只有被规定了
<clean> chattan: bash就是这样的 man bash
<dark> 有人吗
<Oicebot> 没……
<Guest62062> 我想问个问题 我ubuntu不认swap，怎么让他挂载
<iGirl> MeaCulpa: 啊...难道是我开了单窗口模式?
<chattan> clean: man bash 了，一大堆呀看不懂
<Guest62062> 我想问个问题 我ubuntu不认swap，怎么让他挂载
<iGirl> 我习惯用tab plus mix的单窗口的...
<clean> chattan: 确实很多
<Guest62062> 呃，，没有人回答我问题吗
<chattan> man bash | grep ping
<chattan> 貌似没有说
<anticlockwise> iGoogle: 刚到公司，忘了关irssi了……
<clean> Guest62062: fdisk -l
<iGoogle> anticlockwise: 去去。我都下班了。
<Guest62062> clean: 恩 我看到了  但是我在系统监视器里显示没有交换空间
<clean> Guest62062: mount -l
<Guest62062> clean: 我fstab里都没有swap
<chattan> irssi 又在玩这个东西了呀
<iGirl> Guest62062: 你没分吧?
<clean> Guest62062: 那应该加上 在fstab中
<Guest62062> clean: 怎么加
<zhiwei> 我的ubuntu11.04与chrome浏览器有冲突，一用chrome就会造成x死掉，在tty1里面将x杀掉之后x不能启动。
<zhiwei> 有人遇到这个问题么？
<clean> Guest62062: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid 看看哪个应该是 swap
<Guest62062> clean: /dev/hda6 none swap sw 0 0 ??
<Guest62062> ~$ ls /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Guest62062> 088CFFE08CFFC5EA                      7E7E9F957E9F44B5
<Guest62062> 479ebbb0-a208-49df-bdbe-2aeebab2bcce  909d7d94-2d67-435c-8d9a-d323be4715c7
<Guest62062> 5d3bc7e0-8a2b-45ff-8f12-8701802ad909  9bf86bdd-e6b4-44af-be4b-5c6846fd6752
<Guest62062> 607AAD5D7AAD30A8
<^k^> Guest62062:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<clean> Guest62062: 是你那个格式
<clean> Guest62062: 我这里 /dev/sdb1       none            swap    sw              0       0
<zhiwei> 有遇到类似问题的同学么？
<clean> zhiwei: 11.04 你都用上了？
<zhiwei> 是的
<clean> zhiwei: 那你firefox 不死吧
<zhiwei> beta版
<zhiwei> firefox没问题
<zhiwei> 就chrome与chromium有问题
<clean> zhiwei: chrom用的哪个
<Guest62062> cle/dev/sda1   *           1        2611    20971520    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Guest62062> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Guest62062> an:
<zhiwei> 10.***稳定版
<zhiwei> clean: 10.**稳定版的
<clean> Guest62062: 你看看你的 swap是/dev/sdxy xy是不是都是对的
 * Oicebot 对clean说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<clean> zhiwei: google官网的 还是 更新源里面的
<clean> zhiwei: 好像community也维护了一个
<Guest62062> /dev/sda6            7703        7952     1998848   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Guest62062> 应该是对的吧
<zhiwei> google官方网的是chrome，源里的是chromium
<zhiwei> 两个都会出问题的
<clean> Guest62062: 对 是这个 /dev/sda6
<clean> zhiwei: 那估计chrome还没跟上步伐呢 你试试debug运行吧
<zhiwei> clean: 没明白什么意思？
<Guest62062> clean: sudo mount /dev/sda6
<Guest62062> mount: 挂载点 none 不存在
<Guest62062> clean: 挂载点none不存在什么意思
<lemonhall123> ..............
<clean> Guest62062: 如果不放心 最好外部用GParted 重新格式化一次/dev/sda6 指定为swap
<clean> zhiwei: man swapon
<clean> zhiwei: Do not use mount
<lemonhall123> BlueGhost不在？
<Guest62062> clean: 我是之前安装了fedaro之后，ubuntu就不认swap了
<zhiwei> clean: 你回答错了，我问你chrome 的debug是什么意思？你是想我在chrome启动时加个--debug参数吗？
<clean> Guest62062: 安装ubuntu的时候指定swap了吗
<Guest62062> clean: 安装的时候指定过的
<clean> zhiwei: 我的意思是你自己找找debug方式检查错误吧 你这个太特别 我没用过ubuntu 11.04 也刚刚开始用chrome
<Guest62062> clean: 后来把fedaro卸载之后  ubuntu就不认了
<clean> Guest62062: 怎么卸载的
<zhiwei> clean: 谢谢你。
<Guest62062> clean: 直接在xp下格了
<clean> zhiwei: 不客气
<Guest62062> clean: 我fdidk －l  之后  有个Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<clean> Guest62062: 那恐怕就是关键了 你应该格式化的时候留着swap
<Guest62062> clean: 什么意思
<Guest62062> clean: 那现在怎么让ubntu认swap
<lx_> hello all
<clean> Guest62062: 你在fstab中指定了之后 swapon -a试试
<clean> Guest62062: 之后 swapon -s
<Guest62062> clean: ok了  厉害 谢谢  那开机的时候会自动挂载吗
<clean> Guest62062: 应该会的 因为写在fstab中了嘛 你试试吧 我也没搞过
<Guest62062> clean: 谢谢了  重启试试看
<clean> Guest62062: good luck
<Big_bear> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Big_bear老伯
<Big_bear> -_-
<Big_bear> 你怎么知道我是老伯
<Big_bear> !help Oicebot
<leaveboy> 大婶
<Big_bear> 你怎么知道我是老伯,Oicebot
<Big_bear> 这bot怎么用啊
<Big_bear> !help Oicebot
<Big_bear> 有人在吗，请教一个技术问题，我可以用一台ubuntu主机作为一个网关用于校验网络中客户机的ip-mac是否般配吗
 * Oicebot 对Big_bear说：没错。
<xwx> ubuntu10.10内核-2.6.35-28-generic想激活framebuffer，求步骤
<iGirl> xwx: 啥显卡
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 当然可以
<xwx> NVDIA的
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 但是前提是你知道正确的ARP地址表
<Big_bear> 所有客户机的请求先发送到这台主机，然后校验ip-mac是否般配，然后决定是否发送或拒绝
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 你这是想让它做路由器？
<Big_bear> ubuntu主机能自己学习ip和mac吗，像那些硬件防火墙一样
<Big_bear> 是的
<iGirl> xwx: 简单的可以升级到11.04用开源驱动很完美,用受限制驱动就麻烦一点
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 当然可以。。。。
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 网络多大？
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 大概有多少台机器？
<Big_bear> 500台左右一个节点
<lemonhall123> .............................
<xwx> iGirl: nvidia geforce g 103M
<Big_bear> 大了？
<iGirl> xwx: 对3d无要求建议用开元驱动
<xwx> iGirl: 我只想运行FBterm，
<Big_bear> lemonhall123： 300台能承受吗
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 用软件路由未免太。。。
<xwx> iGirl: 我用的自带的驱动
<iGirl> xwx: fbterm不是开了framebuffer就可以的,要加入video用户组的
<lemonhall123> Big_bear:有些大
<Big_bear> 用8核,32G内存，64位版本的有问题吗？
<Big_bear> 用光卡
<xwx> iGirl: 我弄了半天老是不行
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 软路由的话。。。500台这么大的我可是没做过
<Big_bear> 你管理的多少台主机？
<iGirl> xwx: 加当前用户到video组先
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 200。。。。
<Big_bear> 请问用的什么服务器配置（硬件）？
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 比你这个烂多了
<Big_bear> 哦，谢谢
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 关键还是看所谓的背板带宽。。。
<Big_bear> 那是个什么概念，请问
<xwx> iGirl: 之前加过了，还要加？？
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 就是入口的网卡能力强不强大了
<iGirl> xwx: 那就不用了,你确定操作成功了?
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 你500太台的话。。两个网卡得相当好
<iGirl> xwx: 现在是啥错误提示?
<xwx> iGirl: 差不多吧，就是改了改grub
<iGirl> xwx: 先用zhcon顶着吧
<Big_bear> lemonhall123: 主要是网卡的性能，还有别的吗
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 这个规模的网络。。。买一个路由器。。和你这种机器的价钱怕是差不多啊。。。
<xwx> iGirl: 运行fbterm的时候还是提示can't open frame buffer device
<iGirl> xwx: 改grub有用吗?加入video用户组先
<xwx>  iGirl我改了grub后才加入组的
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 路由器存储转发多。。应该考验CPU，二级缓存那些的。。。内存也需要，但是32G未免夸张
<Big_bear> 3500左右的网卡可以吗
 * Oicebot 对Big_bear说：不对。
<iGirl> xwx: 可以改tty分辨率就是framebuffer开了
<Big_bear> hba卡
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 做好了分享一下经验。。。。。这么大的网络做软路由。。。比较少见了
<Big_bear> 有难处，没钱
<Big_bear> 我们问过了，整个应用要80W
<xwx> dev下面没有fb0那个文件
<Big_bear> 虽然有500台机器，但是他们也不是随时都在通讯的
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 奥。。。
<Big_bear> 而且买的那些管理软件，上网行为管理的一套，有很多功能其实我们也不需要
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 那尽力使用FREEBSD系统吧
<Big_bear> 但是还是要算2钱
<xwx> iGirl: dev下面没有fb0那个文件
<Big_bear> 而且我在想，那些上网行为管理的机器，是不是有8核CPU,32G内存和SCSI硬盘
 * Oicebot 对Big_bear说：对的。
<Big_bear> 一套要10几W
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 稳定的话还是FREEBSD好一些，我们的网管都是用BSD做的。。U
<Big_bear> 10个点要100多W
<iGirl> xwx: 你别管,一是可以调分辨率,二是加入video组
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 不是单纯那样比较的。。。32G内存。。。是服务器级别的？
<Big_bear> ibm m2服务器
<Big_bear> 16核，32G
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 按现在的市场价格算下来，服务器内存。。。32G。。。也不便宜啊。。。
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 多钱？
<Big_bear> 上面有个red hat企业版
<Big_bear> 反正它也是闲着的
<xwx> iGirl: 怎么看能不能调分辨率？
<Big_bear> 我们考虑是不是先让他管理500台机器
 * Oicebot 对Big_bear说：不是吧。
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 可是试试。。。。我搜了搜。。不是什么新机器。。。。
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 试试吧，不行再说
<Big_bear> 它是一个oracle的dataguard节点，平时没什么负担
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 软路由好处在于限速。。很方便
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: ORACLE的DATAGUARD指什么？监控几台服务器之间的一个MONITOR？
<Big_bear> 备份用的
<Big_bear> 主库上有数据更新后，会自动备份到备份机器上
<iGirl> xwx: grub里面加vga=791之类的管用就是了
<Big_bear> lemonhall123： 你们做的服务器有些什么功能
<xwx> iGirl: 装过了，怎么算管用？我开机的时候多了一行，vga=792 is deprecated. use set ..........
<Big_bear> 能统计流量，访问情况的统计这些吗
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 就是限速。。你说的那个功能。。。就是防止APR病毒的感觉。。。。
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 对IP都能限速了。。对外的流浪当然可以。。。。
<iGirl> xwx: 看来是你的配置没有弄好了,先弄好tty分辨率先
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 访问统计？好像麻烦一些。。。。
<xwx> iGirl: 怎么弄？
<Big_bear> 是这样的，我们这里有些人设置和服务器一样的ip,当然不是故意的，有30个ip是保留的，所以想管理起来
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 没什么特别好的办法。。。。。。
<Big_bear> 他们只要设置服务器一样的ip, oracle就会异常
<iGirl> xwx: 受限制驱动就是要禁用一些模块,grub添加一些参数才可以的
<iGirl> 具体自己google
<xwx> iGirl: 我试试吧，谢谢了啊
<Big_bear> 所以我们想，保护服务器的ip, 绑定ip-mac
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 你是想把这30个IP地址和MAC绑定是把？
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 没用的吧。。。。
<Big_bear> 是的
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 据我所知是没用的。。。。
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 这30台机器一般是一直开着的是不是？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall123说：是的可能性很低。
<Big_bear> 我们把客户机的网络独立出来，把他们接到linux的一个接口上，然后linux上的另外一个口接到服务器的网络
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 那可能好一些。。应该会有些效果。。。。
<Big_bear> 所有的请求，先经过linux检查ip-mac是否般配，然后再转发到服务器
<Big_bear> 这样可行吗
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 我经验也不必你丰富多少，我所知道的问题是。。IP地址冲突向来烦人。。如果我理解的对的话，就是IP地址冲突了
<Big_bear> 就是把客户机器和服务器分离为2个段，中间放个东西来校验ip-mac
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 我明白你的想法，但是有些麻烦。。这样做。。。不如。。。用VPN
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 不是VLAN。。。。
<Big_bear> VLAN?
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 在几个VLAN之上弄路由。。。。
<Big_bear> 我们的VLAN是电信的人来搞的
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 这样就隔绝了IP地址冲突。。你别来和我这30台搞
<Big_bear> 恩
<Big_bear> 有道理
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 500台机器几台交换机？
<Big_bear> 我们总共有2500台
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: ............................
<Big_bear> 500是一个节点的
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 好巨型的网络啊
<Big_bear> 市到区县的
<Big_bear> 有15个区县
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 哇哦。。。。
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 这个你应该找电信的人来帮你折腾了。。。
<Big_bear> 所以，买那些产品是要很多钱的
<Big_bear> 而且如果买了东西，花了钱，然后以后又出问题，要承担责任
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 我以为是个小网络。。。我的经验还没有达到500.。结果你这是一个2500的网络
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 你这500台式什么？一个区县的？
<Big_bear> 找大型的成熟的公司，一预算就几百W
<Big_bear> 市局的
<Big_bear> 一个城市里面的
<Big_bear> 区县少的有200多
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 你应该去运维群找人再商量商量。。这里学生和程序员居多，你这种级别的话，我起码要考过思科的高级工程师之后，才敢给你说方案。。。。
<Big_bear> 就是
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 106651547
<Big_bear> 咨询过了
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 奥。。。。
<Big_bear> 他们要吗价格太高了
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 多钱？
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 200W?
<Big_bear> 要么给的东西又太简单了
<Big_bear> 最少15W一个区县
<Big_bear> 现在不是价格的问题，如果出了问题，我们必须扛
<Big_bear> 因为钱是我们花的
<Big_bear> 但是我们面对的是一个不确定的环境，我们不能保证花了这些钱就一定不出现异常
<Big_bear> 但是一个出现异常，就要追究责任
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 我不敢给你多说了，按我的经验来说。。你这个方案很恐怖。。。。500台用软路由真的有些吃力。。你可以试试
<Big_bear> 现在是想找一个折中的方案
<sheshark> http://t2.imgsrc.baidu.com/talking/pic/item/2cb4fefe7fd622675d6008ef.jpg
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 而且我现在停下来你们的网络拓扑也没太明白。。。。如果有拓扑图就更好了
<Big_bear> 花点钱，用软件来试一试，如果没可行性，在说
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 嗯，祝你好运，虽然我觉得他们要价起始不算太黑。。。。路由器本来就是那么贵的
<Big_bear> 那现在你的经验是200台左右没有问题
<Big_bear> 说起来话长了..
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 我下面一个朋友是在网吧弄。。。流量大。。。经常200台都开着呢。。。。。
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 不知道你们的流量大不大。。。。。
<Big_bear> lemonhall123： 在吗
<Big_bear> 我看了一下，24 小时流量，网关提供的，是16G
<Big_bear> 如果是高峰期估计是2到3倍
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 额。。算小的
<Big_bear> 最大48GB
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 没多大
<Big_bear> 因为不是同是都开着的
<Big_bear> 最多有200台是10小时开机
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 那估计没什么特别问题。。。。网卡尽力选高档的就行二龙
<Big_bear> 星期6，星期7休息
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 网吧的流量基本上是满载的。。。。你也知道。。看电影。。。游戏。。。那个流量啊
<Big_bear> 是的
<Big_bear> 主要是想担花钱出去又没办好事的风险
<Big_bear> 不想担
<Big_bear> 我们自己搞，哪怕搞的慢点，但是只要稳定，能满足我们的需求
<Big_bear> 就不会担心什么
<microcai> ...
<microcai> 98 分
<microcai> 考试通过了
<lemonhall123> microcai: 什么考试？
<Big_bear> lemonhall123：吃饭了，一会回来聊
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: 你记得做好了之后过来分享一下你的方案就行。。。好的。。88
<microcai> lemonhall123:  科目1
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q23972259.htm
<fillayu> hi, 你们开始用最新的桌面了吗
<lemonhall123> microcai: 额。。。我去年6月份就有照了
<fillayu> lemonhall123  什么照
<lemonhall123> fillayu: 驾驶执照
<microcai> lemonhall123:  ... ...
<fillayu> lemonhall123  我以为是护照
<lemonhall123> fillayu: 让你可以有执照地撞死人。。。。
<fillayu> 真狠
<lemonhall123> fillayu: 我这辈子是不想出国了
<fillayu> 为何
<lemonhall123> fillayu: 现在驾校培养出来的都是马路杀手。。。当然是马路杀手执照了
<fillayu> 原来如此，长见识了
<nemocaptain> //old
<fillayu> 你们用unity了没
<fillayu> 工作效率高吗
<microcai> lemonhall123:  哪里
<microcai> lemonhall123:  我不是
<fillayu> mac 万年不变的桌面，比经常在变的linux desktop 更有吸引力
<lemonhall123> microcai: 你才科目1.。。。少来
<lemonhall123> microcai: 我100分呢。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall123: ... ...
<xwx> ubuntu10.10有时候偶尔会没有声音
<xwx> 什么情况？
<fillayu> 什么情况下发生的
<xwx> 用着用着就发生了
<xwx> 除非一直听音乐
<xwx> 偶尔
<microcai> xwx:  是吧？
<xwx> 是的
<fillayu> 神奇的问题
<xwx> 你们有过没有
<xwx> 我记得装了虚拟机之后才出现这个问题的
<leaveboy> 打乒乓求取
<microcai> xwx:  .. 用毛虚拟机
<lemonhall123> microcai: 晚上再来吧。。博士
<lemonhall123> microcai: 这会儿人少。。。群嘲不给力
<xwx> microcai: 我用网银，ubuntu不能装控件啊
<Big_bear> lemonhall123： 回来了
 * Oicebot 跟 Big_bear 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<lemonhall123> Big_bear: http://wenwen.soso.com/z/q23972259.htm
<fillayu> 好像没人用最新版
<microcai> xwx:  哦
<microcai> xwx:  基本上跑 win 下给支付宝充值一下。然后就在 linux 下用支付宝了。
<xwx> linux下有支付宝客户端
<if_else> 各位兄台，可有 下载 漫画的 脚本，可否参考一下？谢谢
<xwx> mic
<xwx> microcai: linux下有支付宝客户端？
<microcai> xwx:  你火星来的？
<xwx> microcai: 低调低调
<dragonlive> 有了
<ofan> ot不再?
<Big_bear> lemonhall123
<Big_bear> lemonhall123，我看见有开源路由OS
<Big_bear> 专门配置来做路由的
<microcai> Big_bear:  哦
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<CHN> hi
<^k^> CHN, 好  ㍪ 
<Big_bear> 掉了
<iGirl> hi
<^k^> iGirl, 好  ㍪ 
<CHN> ^k^, 我在windows使用irc 你能看到乱码吗
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<[1uP]archl> hi
<^k^> [1uP]archl, 好  ㍪ 
<CHN> 最上面写的"Please use utf-8 charset" 是说我只能用UTF-8收入吗
<Big_bear> 你不是乱码
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<CHN> 输入UTF8字才可以？
<CHN> iGirl, I love girl
<iGirl> ...
<CHN> ^k^, 你怎么总打乱码
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<iGirl> i love chn tu
<^k^> CHN, 理查德博士学编程，我说华莱士在具体情况下具体的事情。  ㍪ 
<[1uP]archl> ^k^: 好。㍬
<[1uP]archl> ㆝㆞㆟
<^k^> [1uP]archl, 好吧。  ㍪ 
<[1uP]archl> ㊑
<[1uP]archl> 〠
<[1uP]archl> à©´
<CHN> ЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭЭ€€€€€€€€€€€€¶¶¶¶¶¶ÖÕô óòëęäÊŤДЁüЙйиЪщчЁÛó
<[1uP]archl> ⓴
<[1uP]archl> ☹
<CHN> ^k^, 我不是乱码吧
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<^k^> CHN, 我很惊讶地听到，你不是乱码了。  ㍪ 
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<CHN> iGirl, 我不是乱码吧
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<[1uP]archl> â»±
<iGirl> CHN: 不是
<Big_bear> 1
<Oicebot> 2
<CHN> iGirl, OK~
<iGirl> :-D
<lwf808> 我用xchat ,常常在靠右边的字会有1~2个显示不了，有什么解决方法不？
<cba> 不知道为什么empathy不好上irc
<[1uP]archl> 我说了大话，以为今天就能把wesnoth改的可以玩了。。。
<xwx> 用pdg啊
<CHN> lwf808, 我也在用xchat
<CHN> cba,empathy挺好的啊
<CHN> empathy将pidgin的用户名导入过来 很好用的
<microcai> happyaron:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=325086
<microcai> happyaron:  我是不是该嘲笑你啊！
 * Oicebot 对microcai说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<[1uP]archl> happy说的宝宝是什么？
<Guest88484> 升级 的时候，提示要设置 grub-pc， 我不懂 这个是什么
<Guest88484> 有 /dev/sda   /dev/sda1(/boot) /dev/sda6(/)
<Guest88484> 应该选择哪个啊， grub-pc 是什么。 我想 应该是 /dev/sda1 (/boot) 这个， 但是我想知道 grub-pc 有什么用途
<Guest88484> 很急 谢谢
<iGirl> Guest88484: 有keep的那个选上就可以了
<Guest88484> iGirl: 没有 keep 的那个。 我选了 /boot 这个。 但是我感觉 grup-pc 很重要， 我想 知道 用途是 什么
<lemonhall> Guest88484: ??? blughost?
<iGirl> Guest88484: 你是什么时候要选的?
<Guest88484> iGirl: 昨晚升级 的事后没碰到这个， 我折腾回 ubuntu 11.04 默认 的了。 再次升级
<Guest88484> iGirl: 升级的事后啊。已经 装好了，升级的时候
<iGirl> 升级什么会有选/boot?
<Guest88484> iGirl: 我也奇怪 啊， 昨晚升级 的时候 ，甚至以前 升级 都没碰到这样子的。
<iGirl> Guest88484: 还有哪几项?
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 是的， 我又折腾回 ubuntu 11.04 了。 重新安装 了一次
<Guest88484> iGirl: /boot 分区， /分区， 整个硬盘
<Guest88484> iGirl: /dev/sda   /dev/sda1(/boot) /dev/sda6(/)
<iGirl> Guest88484: 选整个硬盘吧,你原来是装mbr的吧
<Guest88484> iGirl: 我选 了 /boot 分区了，我原来就有的， grub 放在 /boot 的
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 麻烦你该一下NICK吧。。。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 等会
<iGirl> Guest88484: 那然后用grub4dos引导?
<Guest88484> iGirl: 不是 啊。
<Guest88484> 我重启看看，如果没问题 就算了， 不折腾了
<iGirl> Guest88484: 那可以启动吗?
 * Oicebot 对iGirl说：不是吧。
<iGirl> Oicebot: 你是什么鸟?
<Guest88484> iGirl: 还不知道呢。 还要等装 显卡驱动。 刚升级完，没重启
<Guest88484> iGirl: 爱情鸟
<iGirl> Guest88484: 那慢慢吧,我上街去了,不好意思,8
<lemonhall> 是不是 机器人都可以无理取闹？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：是。
<lemonhall> 是不是 机器人都可以无理取闹？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：没错。
<lemonhall> 是不是 机器人都可以无理取闹？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：啊？这不知道。
<lemonhall> 是不是 机器人都可以无理取闹？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<lemonhall> 是不是 机器人都可以无理取闹？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 干嘛
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 是不是
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：是的。
<Guest88484> 机器人?
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 是不是
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：当然是啊。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 是不是
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 是不是
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：是的可能性很低。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 是不是
<Guest88484> ^k^ 踢了 Oicebot
<Guest88484> happyaron: 踢了 oicebot
<^k^> lemonhall: .. ..
<Guest88484> happyaron: 连带 lemonhall 也踢了
<^k^> Guest88484, 你笑或哭的比别人多？  ㍫ 
 * Guest88484 怀疑 lemonhall 就是那机器人 的 爸
<Guest88484> 惨了，我装不了 显卡 驱动
<Yangtse> 郁闷了，媳妇看我天天盯着电脑看，把我电脑没收了。
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<Yangtse> 你们媳妇有反对你们玩电脑的吗？
<Guest88484> 怎么没管理员踢了 oicebot
<Guest88484> Yangtse: yinweishenme
<Guest88484> Yangtse: 因为什么，因为 占了媳妇 的电脑？？
<Yangtse> 老婆说你天天盯着电脑看，是网瘾
<Guest88484> Yangtse: 如果你媳妇 反对你们玩电脑 ，你就 踢了他
<wzssyqa> gue
<Yangtse> 我有时候编译一个lfs，整夜不睡觉，
<wzssyqa> Guest88484: 怎么了，讨厌这个机器人？
<Yangtse> 媳妇说我玩疯了
<Guest88484> wzssyqa: 对啊， 你不觉得很干扰吗
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 你是不对
<Guest88484> Yangtse: 她说你， 你就说晚上 我不上床睡
<wzssyqa> Guest88484: 这里挺冷清的，没啥大问题吧
<Yangtse> 该交的我交过了
<Guest88484> wzssyqa: 你的机器人啊
<Guest88484> Yangtse: 她反对，就不再交了
<wzssyqa> Guest88484: 不是，我是管理员之一
<CarlosGong> Guest88484: 我证明 w
<Guest88484> wzssyqa: 现在那机器人 不闹了
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 修了他
<lemonhall> Yangtse: 修了她是不是
<wzssyqa> CarlosGong: 你也冒泡。。。
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：啥？没听清。
<Yangtse> 她说你再玩电脑就不让你交了。
<CarlosGong> wzssyqa: 我路过~
<Guest88484> wzssyqa: 又来了
<Guest88484> Yangtse: 你跟她说， 再反对，我就不交了
<wzssyqa> Guest88484: 如果没有打扰到你的正常讨论，就带着吧
<zhenbeiju55> :)
<Stifler> HI
<Guest88484> Yangtse: 看 谁熬得过谁
<Guest88484> wzssyqa: 好的
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍫ 
<zhenbeiju55> ~~!
<Yangtse> 我熬不起。再过几天我就每网络了
<if_else> 各位兄台，django 提示 找不到数据表，是不是，表里没有数据，我刚搭建小实例，就出问题？谢谢
 * Oicebot 对if_else说：不是吧。
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: can boot
<Big_bear> hello lemonhall
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 搞定了？
<lemonhall> Big_bear: hi
<Guest88484> lemonhall: yes
<Guest88484> lemonhall: installing langua...
<Big_bear> 我刚才问了一下，有人说瓶颈主要是在网卡，好的网卡和100mb/1gb的连接应该可以很好的工作，带500个客户端
<Guest88484> Big_bear: good
<Big_bear> 我又不好具体问他是不是应用过，不过我看见好多人都在问他问题，应该可以把我想
 * Oicebot 对Big_bear说：怎么可能。
<Big_bear> 我给他说是最大流量50gb/天
<Guest88484> Oicebot: what are you bird
<Guest88484> lemonhall: thank you for loving me
<Guest88484> lemonhall: thank you for loving me
<Guest88484> lemonhall: bong jovi
<Guest88484> lemonhall: do you like bon jovi?
<Guest88484> lemonhall: what rock bank do you like?
<lemonhall> Big_bear: 你刚才说不是没那么大么
<lemonhall> Guest88484: .............
<Guest88484> lemonhall: i no chinese input
<Big_bear> 我顶最大的流量问他
<Guest88484> lemonhall: lianxi  yingyu  zenme shuo
<lemonhall> Guest88484: .......
<lemonhall> Big_bear: 试试再说吧。。。投资不大。。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: do you want to know my story?
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 你疯了。。。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: about two bird and two cat
<Guest88484> lemonhall: creazy? aerosmith
<Big_bear> 我在决定什么时候做这个事情
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 90.72% (Lv19)
<Guest88484> Big_bear: know
<Stifler> 哇
<Big_bear> Guest88484： ？
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 人权纪录说，据美联社2010年10月14日报道，在过去10年中，纽约市为解决当地涉警察局投诉而支付的赔偿金达9.64亿美元。其中，一名手无寸铁的男子在自己举办婚礼当天被警察连开50枪打死，涉案警察被判无罪，而纽约警察局只是给钱了事。由此可见，在标榜“司法公正”的美国，上述遇害者哪有什么公正？
<clean> iGirl,在吗
<if_else> 各位兄台，django model 中的 verbose name，一个是定义在字段上，一个是用 嵌套类，两个有什么区别？谢谢
<Big_bear> lemonhall：你说隔壁#unbtun那些老外一天哪来这么多时间回答问题，是不是都是开发者社区的？
 * Oicebot 对Big_bear说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<clean> 谁帮忙ping一下zhangliancheng.com 看看能ping通吗
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 至少美国还有钱赔。 如果在中国 都 赔的话 ，可能 一年 的gdp 都 赔上去了
<Big_bear> ping不通
<Big_bear> 通了
<Big_bear> Pinging zhangliancheng.com [59.64.137.6] with 32 bytes of data:
<Big_bear> Reply from 59.64.137.6: bytes=32 time=226ms TTL=49
<Big_bear> Reply from 59.64.137.6: bytes=32 time=230ms TTL=49
<Big_bear> Reply from 59.64.137.6: bytes=32 time=232ms TTL=49
<Big_bear> Reply from 59.64.137.6: bytes=32 time=231ms TTL=49
<^k^> Big_bear:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<lemonhall> Big_bear: 老外和我们不一样，我要是在国外一定可以单身到40岁不结婚而不会有人说我什么，而在中国。。。这种行为本身就会被认为是有病。。。。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 在中国 的受害者 来说， 有公正而言吗
<clean> Big_bear: 竟然能通 你是在什么网 电信？网通？教育网？
<uni00> Guest88484: 最好别谈政治
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 唉。。。你真的应该人肉翻墙。。。。
<Big_bear> 电信
<Guest88484> lemonhall: :)
<Big_bear>  Guest88484 你在哪里啊
<Guest88484> Big_bear: 广东省茂名市 油城四路 新湖三街 供销社 大院
<zhenbeiju55> ~~
<Stifler> ...
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 如果你要是没儿子的话。。英语再好一些的话。。我估计你也出去了。。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 人肉你哦
<Guest88484> zhenbeiju55: 我都写 详细地址了。
<zhenbeiju55> ~~
<zhenbeiju55> 男的女的
<uni00> 给回复个，改高亮呢
<zhenbeiju55> 有认识的美女吗
<zhenbeiju55> 介绍一个~
<Guest88484> 没有
<Stifler> zhenbeiju55: - -!
<zhenbeiju55> 那 差不多 也行
<Stifler> 有新疆的没？
 * ofan test
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 有儿子 更想  出去。 中国教育就是个屁
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 弄不懂你。。。。。。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: :)
<zhenbeiju55> 问新疆做什么~~  我去了一次
<uni00> lemonhall: 随便给我回句话，在测试高亮
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 在装 qt4
<Stifler> zhenbeiju55: 看看新疆是否就我一个
<Guest88484> uni00: 高亮了吗
<uni00> Guest88484: 你给我说的是黄色的，但是我说的话高亮不太明显
<zhenbeiju55> 哦
<ofan> ^k^: test
<Big_bear> Guest88484，你在开发软件吗？
<^k^> ofan, ....  ㍫ 
<Guest88484> Stifler: 这里有 特工的， 小心点
<Stifler> uni00: 用 的 啥 客 户 端 ？
<ofan> 原来 ^k^ 后面的乱码是当前时间'
<zhenbeiju55> Stifler, 在新疆哪里?
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<Stifler> Guest88484: 好吧，我匿了
<Stifler> zhenbeiju55: 石河子
<Guest88484> :)
<Stifler> 我没乱码好吧
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 虽然不能人肉翻墙，但是我的灵魂已经翻墙了
<zhenbeiju55> 没去过
<lemonhall> uni00: 好
<Stifler> BOT是不是有点奇怪
 * Oicebot 对Stifler说：不是吧。
<uni00> lemonhall: thanks
<Stifler> zhenbeiju55: 你去的哪里？
<uni00> Stifler: irssi
<zhenbeiju55> 乌鲁木齐 和田
<Stifler> uni00: 我也是啊，可以配置高亮？
<zhenbeiju55> 和顺路的一些城市
<Stifler> zhenbeiju55: 哦，都是好地方
<uni00> Stifler: 正折腾呢
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵
<Stifler> uni00: 整好了分享下
<uni00> Stifler: 好的
 * Guest88484 的灵魂已经越过太平洋， 到了太平洋的彼岸
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 我实在弄不懂啊弄不懂。。。你到底多大啊？
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 原来 将 窗口按钮 放到左边，就是为了 unity 啊。看来 ubuntu 对 unity 是早有预谋啊
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 特别是 将 unity 作为 默认桌面
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 我相信UNITY到明年12.04的版本的时候，所有的人都会闭嘴
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 只要UBUNTU足够坚持。。。。
<Yangtse> 估计我不会
<Maucat> 又回来
<Guest88484> lemonhall: if unity use gtk3. maybe
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 因为我发觉UNITY对品质也有一种偏执
<Yangtse> ubuntu都开始收费了。蛋糕给够了
<Guest88484> Yangtse: o.
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 不是啊。。unity 也用QT。。。。是个杂交品种
<Guest88484> lemonhall: i want to unity can follow newer gtk vesion.
<Guest88484> lemonhall: and ubuntu can support unity and gnome3 same time
 * microcai hi
 * microcai back
<Yangtse> 我想找个好点的媳妇，会做爱，会做饭，不没收我电脑的就行
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 我想 如果 unity 换成 gtk3，unity 和 gnome3就可以共存了
<Guest88484> Yangtse: 你网瘾 是为了 什么， 打游戏???
<microcai> Yangtse:  ... 充气娃娃+ 电饭锅
<Yangtse> 什么都做
<microcai> Yangtse:   May the Force be with you
<Yangtse> 今天没电脑玩，打媳妇打了一天
<Guest88484> ......
<Yangtse> 媳妇还不还我
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 你觉得 呢
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 如果可以共存了， 就不那么别扭了。
<Cherrot> 求教：Empathy上QQ是不是只需要下载那个 皮筋 下的QQ2010协议插件的deb包安装就可以了？
 * Oicebot 对Cherrot说：没错。
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 我对ubuntu的忠诚度就不会改变，继续追随 ubuntu
<wzlxx> 不用桌面环境的都用的什么term？
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 现在的UNITY不能和GNOME3共存是因为什么？我没研究过。。。那些组建有冲突？
<Yangtse> 你放心吧，ubuntu会想办法让他们不共存的。他想和别的发行版不一样，他想让人使用ubuntu而不是linux
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 我听说其他几个发行办的人都放弃移植UNITY到他们的发行版了。。看来组件冲突的不是一般厉害
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 应该就是 gtk3和gtk2 之间的
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 我去搜一搜。。这个太讨厌了。。。我要给WEECHAT装一个NOTIFY插件，否则这样下去。。。IRC很被动。。
<microcai> Guest88484: 那 ubuntu 和 windows 又有什么区别呢？
<Guest88484> microcai: 不知道，我关心的是 选择权。 不能 让 用户 规定使用哪个， 也不能使用者个就必须放弃这个
<microcai> Guest88484:  无法解析你的文字
<Guest88484> microcai: 所以我讨厌，ubuntu 只提供 unity，并且装了 gnome3还得卸载 unity
<uni00> Stifler: test
<Guest88484> microcai: ...空格太多???
<Stifler> uni00: 20点
<microcai> Guest88484:  Are you against ubuntu or not ?
<Stifler> uni00: 20点
<uni00> Stifler: 什么？
<Guest88484> microcai: i don't speak english
<lemonhall> microcai: against 11.04.....
<Yangtse> 现在我媳妇市一个电脑白痴，我张让她用linux，胖她总什么发行版比较好呢？
<Stifler> uni00: samsung 你好，20点
<lemonhall> microcai: not ubuntu ,just unity
<Guest88484> 你时说我是否忠诚ubuntu??
<Guest88484> lemonhall: 不懂英文，什么是against
<microcai> Yangtse:  Gentoo is the best
<microcai> lemonhall:   i see
<Yangtse> 你开玩笑呢
<microcai> Yangtse:  Nop
<Stifler>  /poop
<Yangtse> 我自己都嫌gentoo费事
<microcai> Yangtse:  ... ...
<uni00> Stifler: 什么意思
<microcai> Yangtse:  Gentoo 费事？
<Guest88484> 我的意思是， 因为 ubuntu 用unity作为默认桌面，有点想 换 开发版了。 如果 ubuntu 以后的版本 能够 让gnome3和unity共存的话，不要让我只能选一个的话。 我会继续 ubuntu的
<Stifler> uni00: 测试
<microcai> Guest88484:  I see
<uni00> Stifler: 哦
<Yangtse> 0
<Oicebot> 1
<microcai> Guest88484:  ubuntu 不只是不用 gnome3 那么简单！
<lemonhall> Guest88484: 支持还是反对。。你英文怎么学的啊
 * microcai   ubuntu 不只是不用 gnome3 那么简单！ 他还不用 systemd !!!!
<Stifler> lemonhall: 我还以为是再次的意思……
 * microcai systemd 已经被 Fedora 和 opensuse 和 debian 接收了。
<lemonhall> Stifler: .......................你英语看来也挺烂
 * microcai ubuntu 死不用，是何居心？！
<Stifler> lemonhall: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Guest88484> 我希望 不要剥夺我的选择权，我想 周 一，三，五 用gnome3, 周二，四，六用 unity。 星期日 用openbox
<lemonhall> microcai: FEDORA使用了？
<microcai> lemonhall:  恩
<lemonhall> microcai: 14不是没上么。。15确定要上了？
<microcai> lemonhall: 没有 debian , ubuntu 就是个 shit
<microcai> lemonhall:   15 已经上了。
<Guest88484> microcai: 我不懂 什么是 systemd 。 所以没什么 在乎的
<Stifler> microcai: FC版本换的太快了
<lemonhall> microcai: systemd我在ARCH下用了，有错误。。就关了。。。不太会配。。。改天再折腾一下。。。
<metbsd> debian大便，ubuntu也大便
<uni00> Stifler:
<microcai> Guest88484:  .. 这意味着软件开发者要专门针对 ubuntu 开发， server 和 desktop 它都在走分类
<lemonhall> microcai: FEFORA是激进分子。。。不解释
<microcai> Guest88484:  .. 这意味着软件开发者要专门针对 ubuntu 开发， server 和 desktop 它都在走分裂
<Stifler> uni00: ?
<uni00> Stifler: 改了半天还是老样子
<microcai> lemonhall:  你怎么解释 debian 也用了？
<Stifler> uni00: 哦
<lemonhall> microcai: debian进哪个仓库了？
<microcai> lemonhall:  arch 那群SB整啥啥不稳定。
<lemonhall> microcai: debian 关键还是看仓库。。。
<Guest88484> microcai: 哦，我希望我的项目针对 fedora, ubuntu,arch 打包
<microcai> lemonhall:  arch 上的 GNOME3 不稳定， systemd 不稳定，KDE 不稳定。 就一shit
<Guest88484> microcai: 服务器我不大懂， 只做 应用程序
<Guest88484> microcai: 解释一下 systemd 是什么
<microcai> Guest88484:  ... google
<lemonhall> microcai: 我擦。。那你说啥稳定吧。。群嘲帝
<silverzhao> 求教：xfce中用什么调节声音？
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... windows 稳定。
<silverzhao> 除了alsamixer。
<microcai> silverzhao:  xfce-mixer
<lemonhall> microcai: .........................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Guest88484> microcai: 能 普及一下，就不用 google 了啊。给个定义就好
<Guest88484> 我在装东西
<zxc> 开地图炮么
<silverzhao> microcai, 我想要的是那种通知区域之类的，就像gnome一样。
<Stifler> ...
<lemonhall> zxc: 他是来开地图炮的。。。。
<microcai> Guest88484:  ...  ==
<microcai> Guest88484: http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/03/bootchart-systemd.html
 * Stifler 避开了一个群嘲
<microcai> Stifler:  ...
<Stifler> microcai: ^.^
<Guest88484> 明白了
<silverzhao> 求教：xfce中用什么通知程序呢？
<^k^> microcai:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<microcai> ?
<Stifler> ^_^
<microcai> Stifler:  ... ...
<Stifler> microcai: 不是我
<microcai> Stifler:  当然不是你
<Stifler> microcai: ^_^
<microcai> Stifler:  是在 ubuntu 工作的那个。
<silverzhao> 不好意思，刚刚说的不对，应该是怎么在xfce的通知区域加上调节声音的applet？
<microcai> silverzhao:  xfce 有的
 * lemonhall 这个版本最大的一个改变是可以在 CPU 级别赋予所有程序一个控制分组 cgroup（cotnrol group），但没有更进一步的动作。systemd 要实现鸡血补丁的自动分组功能，首先要赋予每一个程序每一个线程一个控制分组，而下一步则是在 cgroup 的基础上，实现自动分组，调节每一个分组的 CPU 优先级，而现在 systemd 只是走出了第一步
<microcai> silverzhao:  安装个 xfce4-mixer 就可以添加了
<Stifler> microcai: 哦
<silverzhao> microcai: 我装了那个，不过它是个程序，好像不能固定在通知区域的。
<lemonhall> 不仅仅是开机。。。看来systemd可以带来更多的性能改善。。。。。
<microcai> silverzhao:  你到面板里添加就可以了
<clean> 大文件拷贝都用什么 cp ?
<microcai> lemonhall:   systemd = 给 upstart 竖起了第三个指头。
<Stifler> 我觉得默认安装的UBUNTU已经很快了
<clean> 或者大文件夹
<uni00> Stifler: test
<silverzhao> 这样……好的，我去试试，多谢了！
<Stifler> uni00: RE
<uni00> Stifler: 我连xterm的配置文件都改了，我发的东西就是不高亮
<zxc> 。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 说实话，我从来没搞懂LINUX的开机，现在才开始明白它的开机。。。
<Stifler> uni00: 应该改irssi的配置文件吧
<zxc> 技术帝
<uni00> Stifler: irssi的配置文件试过了
<zxc> 求指导
<lemonhall> microcai: 我去，SYSTEMD的IRC频道有91个人呆着呢。。。挺强大。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  呵呵
<zxc> 说实话，我从来没搞懂LINUX的开机，现在才开始明白它的开机
<lemonhall> microcai: 我把它理解为WINDOWS下的SERVICE管理器。。。。。。这样可以吧？
<zxc> 正好问个问题
<microcai> lemonhall:  其中有 debian 和  opensuse 的开发者
<microcai> lemonhall:  nop
<microcai> lemonhall:  是 launchd 的一个山寨
<iGoogle> .
<zxc> 内核开始不加载模块了，刚开始是无线模块，现在是声卡模块，何解
<lemonhall> microcai: 刚搜索了。。是MAC OS X 的东西啊。。。去仔细看看
<microcai> lemonhall: http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/04/systemd-is-giving-upstart-a-fingure.html
<zxc> 我担心以后会不会不引导内核了，只给我剩一grub
<fillayu> lemonhall   你好像一直都在
<lemonhall> microcai: 2006年Ubuntu 用过，然后他放弃了launchd。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 因为是apache协议的。。。唔。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 恩。。我比较闲。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:   协议在天朝从来不是问题
<fillayu> 我很想升级到最新版
<fillayu> 风险大吗
<microcai> fillayu:  如果是 ubuntu , then yes
<lemonhall> microcai: 我晕。。。DEBIAN把它纳入在试验库里。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  /run 目录还是 debian 开发者提倡的。
<fillayu> microcai  风险为何大？
<fillayu> 原因？
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧，看来会对桌面有不少的性能提升
<microcai> lemonhall:  尤其是 socket activation ，非常牛逼
<microcai> lemonhall:  用到了再启动，崩溃了重启。随意重启。都不会丢失一个请求！
<ghosTM55> hello all, 晚上好
<myke2> MaskRay: 格子图求任意两点最短路, 除了Floyd还有什么快的办法?
<fillayu> microcai  why?
<iGoogle1> .
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。虽然不是太懂。。只好去认真读读原帖子了。。。
<microcai> fillayu:  unity is crap
<fillayu> 为何这么说
<microcai> lemonhall:  我默认开机不加载一个服务。一个都不加载
<microcai> lemonhall:  nm-applet 开起来的时候， NetworkManager 被自动启动。
<microcai> lemonhall:   当我访问 youtube 的时候，我的代理程序被自动启动。
<microcai> lemonhall:  反正就是，任何服务都不需要在开机的时候被启动。
<fillayu> microcai  什么情况嘛
<microcai> lemonhall:  只需要在使用到的时候再开启就可以了
<microcai> fillayu:   unity 非常垃圾。谁用谁知道。
<lainme> 什么东西。我去查log...
<microcai> fillayu:  建议你还是使用 opensuse , fedora 这样的发行版。 ;)
<microcai> fillayu:  Mint 也可以。
<fillayu> microcai 可是界面好像很好看
<myke2> microcai: geek
<fillayu> microcai  那些发行版在04年之前都用过，被我抛弃了
<fillayu> microcai   我从 arch 转投过来的
<fillayu> 就是为了减少折腾桌面的时间
<lemonhall> microcai: 我刚看到那里。。按需启动守护进程，这个想法真好。。。。
<microcai> fillayu:  arch 是最糟糕的发行版。
<fillayu> 把精力放在开发上
<myke2> I'm archer
<ghosTM55> archlinux还可以啊
<fillayu> microcai   为何
<microcai> fillayu:  arch 就是新软件的 snapshot .
<iGoogle1> .
<Stifler> hi
<Openfree^> ghosTM55: 和gentoo比呢，gentoo 有很多overlay的
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍬ 
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 90.72% (Lv19)
<myke2> archlinux平时用用还行, 如果老折腾就惨了
<uni00> Stifler: 直接下载了一个主题使了
<ghosTM55> Openfree^: gentoo比arch好
<ghosTM55> Openfree^: 我09年的时候是从arch转gentoo的
<ghosTM55>  
<myke2> ghosTM55: gentoo我觉得最强势的是USE?
 * lemonhall 内核的socket 缓存将辅助达成最大的并行化。因为内核完成了同步，不再需要用户空间的任何的额外管理！如果在 daemon 启动前所有必须的 socket 都已经可用，依赖关系就变得多余（至少是次要了）。daemon A 需要另一个 daemon B，简单的连接到B。若B已经启动，A的请求成功。若B未完成启动，假如A发出的不是一个同步请求，甚至无需理会（B没æ
<ghosTM55> myke2: 这个只是一方面，更多的要用了，理解了才能体会到它牛B的地方
<uni00> ghosTM55: 只能说gentoo比arch适合你
<myke2> ghosTM55: 没用过, 不想折腾
<ghosTM55> myke2: :)
<lemonhall> microcai: 这个想法太先进了。。。值得学习，以后写DEAMON的时候也需要这样写。。。非常强的可靠性啊
<myke2> ghosTM55: 对我而言, 用ubuntu足矣
<microcai> lemonhall:  可惜， ubuntu 拒绝使用 systemd ... 因为 systemd 等于给 upstart 竖中指。
<lemonhall> microcai: 唔。。好吧。。。让我再想想。。。。
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我现在是Mac OS X下Terminal里运行emacs+erc上的IRC...
<lemonhall> microcai: 年底再买一台笔记本，这样三个LINUX版本换着用。。。。
<ghosTM55> myke2: 桌面还是喜欢ubuntu和gentoo
<microcai> lemonhall:  有钱啊！
<ghosTM55> myke2: 服务器用debian :)
<microcai> ghosTM55:  服务器应该用 gentoo ....
<microcai> ghosTM55:  压榨机器的性能
<myke2> ghosTM55: 以前喜欢搞搞什么ABS, 什么AUR什么的, 自己编译一下觉得似乎很爽, 现在无所谓了, 需要就需要, 不要就不要.
<ghosTM55> microcai: 也是可以，不过没真的在服务器上部署过gentoo
<ghosTM55> myke2: 那还是看自己的需求了
<fillayu> microcai  我对追新没想法，只想能高效率稳定的解决问题
<microcai> myke2:  那是你被 ABS 那种白痴给误导了
<microcai> fillayu:  所以很多地方还在用 DOS
<myke2> microcai: 无所谓啦
<myke2> microcai: 最快解决问题, 才是重要的
<fillayu> myke2  exacly
<fillayu> 好像还有个也很快的 vectorlinux
<microcai> myke2:   do it fast, do it well. 你还停留在 do it fast 这个低级层面
<Openfree^> ghosTM55: 你还用kde吗？kde-live的git源好像下载不了艾
<fillayu> lemonhall  讨论到了内核级别了，您是搞研发的kcg
<myke2> microcai: 计算机只是一个工具, 执着于他就是魔
<microcai> myke2:  计算机也是一门艺术
<ghosTM55> Openfree^: 有段时间没用了
<ghosTM55> Openfree^: 你还在用archlinux? 我很久没用arch了
<myke2> microcai: 那你玩你的艺术吧
<Loongjiang> hi,ladies and man
<fillayu> microcai   哪里还在用？
<beblessed> :-)
<microcai> fillayu:  收银机
<fillayu> 有没有能快速帮我写代码的操作系统
<fillayu> 我一定坚持用它
<Loongjiang> test
<Guest99969> xfce thunar 侧边栏点击挂载磁盘后，想要卸载时，右键点击却没有umount选项，只有eject选项，有人知道怎么回事吗？谢谢！
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍬ 
<beblessed> fillayu: emacs?
<myke2> fillayu: vim
<lemonhall> fillayu: ??什么
<fillayu> 怎么能快速写代码了？
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<beblessed> fillayu: emacs 不就是伪装成编辑器的OS嘛～XD
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 在?
<fillayu> beblessed  那个太牛了吧
<fillayu> 咋是初级新手
<fillayu> 折腾吧？
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 格子的图, 然后点或者边有权
<microcai> fillayu:  vala
<myke2> MaskRay: 要维护出所有点对的最短路
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 上次你好像跟我说过要在SHLUG分享什么主题?
<myke2> MaskRay: 除Floyd
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 有没有过?
<Openfree^> 我一直用gentoo ^^
<fillayu> 没有哪家公司的面试官会问，你是否会用 emacs
<beblessed> 其实没那么折腾，按需配置还是很好用的
<fillayu> 也没有哪家公司面试官，会问，你是否会用 gentoo
<fillayu> 大家只关心，会不会coding
<fillayu> 会不会linux 安全性
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你这是扯淡
<fillayu> 会不会高负载
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: Expect 啊，没时间准备。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 我招聘管理员的时候会问的
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 4月的话来不及准备的。。
<fillayu> 你比较不一样吧。我从来没遇到过
<lemonhall> fillayu: 如果我是一个ISP，而且我机房用的全是GENTOO。。。你说我会不会问你会不会CODING呢？
<microcai> fillayu:  如果你会 Gentoo , 很多东西就别面试了 ..... 比如，会不会 shell ....
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你会不会REDHAT，和通过没有REDHAT的考试。。可是一个重要的技能指标。。。天底下不是只有程序员
<Openfree^> ghosTM55: 你知道如何为单个package设置FEATURE吗?比如我想对"sys-libs/glibc nostrip"
<beblessed> fillayu: 大哥，没有OS能让人自动学会coding。。。不都得学嘛～～
<fillayu> lemonhall  microcai 原来如此。 我一直在程序圈子里打转
<MaskRay> Openfree^: package.use
<microcai> fillayu:  ... 记住 ：  网管比程序员多 ....
<myke2> beblessed: windows让人自动学会coding
<microcai> fillayu:  程序是程序员写的，服务器是网管维护的。
<fillayu> microcai  话说回来 即使是面试程序员的主管，也不太关心代码质量，基本上只管什么时候完工，什么时候能交差就行
<microcai> fillayu:  那是不如流的公司。
<microcai> fillayu:  如果是微软，它不管你会不会 coding , 它只管你是不是个聪明人。
 * Oicebot 对microcai说：应该是的吧。
<alvin_rxg> microcai 是不是 白痴？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：啥？没听清。
<lemonhall> microcai: 薇菜博士签到哪家公司了？
 * microcai ^k^ 死咯，可以随便刷屏咯
<microcai> lemonhall:  没
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  有点。
<uni00> microcai: 那么说中国所有官员都可以进微软了
<alvin_rxg> microcai 是不是 打白痴？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<alvin_rxg> microcai 是不是 大白痴？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：啥？没听清。
<fillayu> microcai  lemonhall  盛大某些部门也是如此
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么叫格子图？
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<lemonhall> alvin_rxg: 不用刷了。。我刚才干了这个事情。。小O赢了。。
<microcai> uni00: 恩，已经进了，没发现每天给微软打工么？ 去美国还特意拜访老板一下。
<ofan> fillayu: 研发部门?
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是所有点的排布连接关系想格子一样, 比如田字的9个点
<ofan> microcai: 你在微软?
<microcai> ofan:  ... 没
<fillayu> microcai   如果有人问，会不会shell， 那要怎么回，我有写过bash脚本，可都是很简单的
<uni00> microcai: 也是中国一直在给微软培养最忠实的用户
<microcai> ofan:  我比较笨。 所以没法去 。
<fillayu> 说有嘛，也的确是会写
<fillayu> 但又不厉害
<myke2> fillayu: 人家让你当场写个
<myke2> fillayu: 写个powershell的脚本
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你是哪里的？盛大的？最近碰到好多盛大的人啊
<ofan> fillayu: 我觉得shell很丑... 有时候少个空格都不行
<isoft> 请问 打开终端的快捷键是什么？
<ofan> isoft: 自己设定的
<lotutu> kvm怎么联网？
<microcai> ofan:  ... 一行 shell 比过千万行代码。
<beblessed> isoft: Alt+F2?
<MaskRay> myke2: Johnson's algorithm?
<isoft> 自己设定的哈，哦
<fillayu> lemonhall  当然不是盛大的啦，我小外企
<microcai> ofan:  自然一个空格差距很大啦
<uni00> isoft: 你用什么系统？
<fillayu> lemonhall  一堆老外的那种外企
<lifeng> microcai: 搞得shell不是代码似的lol
<microcai> fillayu: 嘛时候介绍我去一下哈
<ofan> microcai: 根本不能算一门语言
<fillayu> microcai   好，有机会
<microcai> lifeng:  shell  算球代码
<isoft> ubuntu10.10
<fillayu> lemonhall   盛大现在产品全面开花，所以到处招人
<myke2> MaskRay: 对每个点做一次dijkstra? 忘记说了, 权都非负
<myke2> isoft: 要看wm
<microcai> fillayu:  ... ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 就这样做吧。。什么题目？
<microcai> fillayu:  要快。
<uni00> isoft: 找到那个键盘快捷键那，有个打开终端，自定义一个就行了
<isoft> wm,是什么意思？
<myke2> MaskRay: 我想起来队列的bellman-ford在这种图上很慢?
<fillayu> myke2  当场写个，我说我需要google，有google 我就无敌了
<ghosTM55> Openfree^: 你是说gentoo下么?
<beblessed> isoft: wm=window manager
<isoft> 哦
<fillayu> microcai  你的方向是？
<fillayu> ofan  python 也是有严格的缩进吧
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 好，有空准备一下来SHLUG讲吧
<isoft> 窗口管理器？
<ofan> fillayu: 为了可读性..
<microcai> fillayu:  恶。system programing
<beblessed> isoft: 是的
<lifeng> microcai: 你说不是就不是了？lol
<microcai> lifeng:  ?  是脚本！！！
<fillayu> microcai  object c?
<fillayu> 这年头流行手机开发啊。
<lemonhall> microcai: 那你不就是去REDHAT就行了？
<isoft> fillayu，你是怎么将我的名字写在前面的
<fillayu> 用object c
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 那只有5月有空了。。6月可能也行
<fillayu> 随便开价都是10k, 11k的
<lifeng> fillayu: 微菜是内核大牛
<microcai> lemonhall:  REDHAT 不要啊
<isoft> 是有什么特殊功能吗
<lemonhall> microcai: 我擦。。。那你还能去哪里？
<uni00> isoft: Tab补全名字
<microcai> lemonhall:  不知道啊！ 悲惨死了
<lemonhall> microcai: 我擦。。。。没天理了
<isoft> 名字怎么能补齐呢
<isoft> 我搞不懂了
<fillayu> microcai  你的城市？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: hello,I can't see chinese,what shall I do?
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: okay
<lemonhall> microcai: 去搞嵌入式吧。。。
<roylez_> iGoogle1: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110411/190050.html
<uni00> isoft: 你先打前面的几个字母，按一下Tab键就知道了
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: fbterm
<roylez_> iGoogle1: 您可以认真考虑下
<if_else> 各位兄台，linux 下，使用 电信的 3G 无线上网卡，要买哪个牌子的
<fillayu> lemonhall  盛大好多外派的，好不
<isoft> uni00, 是啊
<lemonhall> fillayu: 什么叫外派的？
<microcai> lemonhall:   ... ...
<if_else> 我同学，搞得的是 win 下的？不知 linux 用哪个？谢谢
<isoft> uni00, 这个识别功能有点强大哦
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: can't find the soft:fbterm under arch
<microcai> lemonhall:  不一样的么。
<beblessed> isoft: 输入你要对话的人名前几个字，按TAB
<uni00> isoft: 呵呵，挺好用的
<microcai> beblessed:  非 pidgin 没这个功能的吧
<myke2> Loongjiang: install fbterm
<ofan> 发现python的一个超帅模块...
<isoft> bebessed:好像第一次不行哦
<microcai> Loongjiang:  install  cjktty
<myke2> microcai: 扯, 非pidgin不能补全?
<isoft> 今天第一次用这个系统，感觉挺好的
<ofan> http://fabfile.org/
<Loongjiang> myke2: microcai cjktty??????????what's that
<lifeng> microcai: 系统编程和嵌入式都一样啊
<microcai> myke2:  没用过 pidgin 以外的。
<isoft> 我所用xchat聊天的，你们呢
<microcai> lifeng:  yep
<myke2> Loongjiang: cjktty coded by microcai
<microcai> lifeng:  我觉得没区别
<uni00> isoft: irssi
<isoft> 我第一天用ubuntu，不知道有那些好软件
<beblessed> isoft: 应该可以的，注意输入法
<isoft> irssi?
<uni00> isoft: 恩，终端下用的
<myke2> Loongjiang: It rewrote the kernel code of Linux
<ofan> myke2: 那个貌似是前人搞的...
<uni00> isoft: 你可以去ubuntu的软件中心看看
<lifeng> microcai: 算了不调侃了
<microcai> ofan:  ?
<isoft> beblessed, 你用什么输入法呢
<myke2> ofan: 你问 microcai
<isoft> 你们都没人用xchat啊
<uni00> isoft: 就在应用程序那个菜单下
<ofan> microcai: 不是改的以前的代码?
<microcai> ofan: 字体借用的youbest 的。
<isoft> 恩
<beblessed> isoft: 我用ibus的郑码
<uni00> isoft: 用什么看习惯了，适和自己就好
<myke2> microcai: 其实用X什么问题都没
<ofan> microcai: 记得一开始你说过..
<microcai> ofan:  yep
<isoft> 这个我学会了，今天下xchat便是通过软件中心
<uni00> beblessed: 我用二笔
<Loongjiang> myke2: rewrote the kernel??
<microcai> myke2:  是 patch , 不是 rewrite
<isoft> 但是 我今天出现了个问题，刚刚出现的
<uni00> isoft: ubuntu自带的empathy也挺好用的
<uni00> isoft: 什么问题
<Loongjiang> myke2: but howto install it?
<microcai> uni00:  empathy 就是个蛋。
<myke2> microcai: patch也是rewrote了部分
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: fbterm ??? testing or community-test ???
<beblessed> uni00: 哈，我是郑码菜鸟，刚学的～～
<isoft> 我关机了，然后刚刚启动时，启动不了
<uni00> isoft: 你说话之前加上名字，高亮容易看
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: open the tesing
<microcai> uni00:  谁用谁蛋疼
<isoft> 一直处于 check battery state
<uni00> microcai: 只能说empathy不是合你，虽然也不适合我
<isoft> 我不知道怎么加高亮
<microcai> uni00:  呵呵。谁也不适合。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: lemonhall thanks, is /etc/pacman.conf?
<if_else> 各位兄台，可有用 django 做过什么小程序，可否，提供，参考一下，google 好像没什么实例，学起来，比较满？谢谢
<myke2> Loongjiang: no
<microcai> uni00:
<myke2> Loongjiang: not testing
<microcai> isoft:
<myke2> Loongjiang: it's in aur
<uni00> isoft:如果和我说话就打上我的名字，我这就高亮了
<isoft> uni00, uni00
<ofan> if_else: 官方文档啊
<isoft> 刚刚你看到的是高亮吗
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: could not find the soft fbterm
<uni00> microcai: 话最好别说的这么绝对，总有些人是喜欢它的
<isoft> uni00, 刚刚看到的是高亮吗
<beblessed> isoft: 打字前加上对方的名字，对方就高亮了～
<myke2> Loongjiang: aur
<uni00> isoft: 刚刚是的
<uni00> isoft:就是这么打的
<microcai> uni00:  .. ... ...
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 。。。。。。。I installed it yesterday On Arch....
<myke2> lemonhall: 要aur的
<uni00> isoft: 你如果不加上名字，我这边看起来比较费劲
<lemonhall> myke2: 是这样啊。。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: dont spell chinese,
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: installed yaourt first
<fillayu> lemonhall  就是在盛大上班，但人事不属于盛大管，
<myke2> lemonhall: 安装yaourt也有特殊条件的
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: yaourt??????????
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: then install fbterm using yaourt
<isoft> uni00, 哦，
<if_else> ofan: 兄台，官方文档，那个实例，让我对 django 有了快速了解，但是，他提供的是一些比较基础的使用！
<isoft> uni00,我做到了
<uni00> isoft: 你刚刚说的那个开机起不来好像是说电池问题
<isoft> uni00, 电池？
<uni00> beblessed: 二笔比郑码好学多了
<ofan> if_else: 有了基础就够了啊,剩下就是搭积木吧
<uni00> isoft: 看你给出的信息是这么个意思
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: add /etc/pacman.conf [archlinuxfr] Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/i686
<myke2> Loongjiang: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/packer/packer.tar.gz
<isoft> uni00, 我查了下，battery是电池的意思，但是感觉没道理
<myke2> lemonhall: 不要加那个, 不好
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: pacman -S yaourt
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: target not found :yaourt
<isoft> uni00, 我也很纳闷
<myke2> Loongjiang: http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/packer/packer.tar.gz
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: yaourt fbterm
<myke2> Loongjiang: wget -c http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/packer/packer.tar.gz
<uni00> isoft: 这个问题解决了吗？那你怎么又进入ubuntu的？
<lifeng> fillayu: 其实是就是临时工，裁人的时候第一批走人
<if_else> ofan: 兄，俺比较笨啊啊，有个实例参考者，比较快，这两天，搞个注册用户/使用 tagging 遇到不少问题啊啊
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: target not found :fbterm
<myke2> Lo
<ofan> Loongjiang: 先添加一个仓库Server = http://repo.archlinux.fr/$arch
<myke2> Loongjiang: wget http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/packer/packer.tar.gz
<isoft> uni00, 我先进了windows，再来ubuntu的
<lemonhall> myke2: 说实话。。语气教他怎么装YAOURT。。不如直接让他编译。。。FBTERM
<ofan> Loongjiang: 具体可以看wiki
<myke2> lemonhall: 编译fbterm
<ofan> if_else: 找个开源的项目看看?
<myke2> lemonhall: fbterm有依赖也是在aur里面的
<myke2> lemonhall: 你要下很多东西
<myke2> lemonhall: 不是就一个fbterm的tarball搞定的
<uni00> isoft: 呃，你是硬盘安装的吗？
<if_else> ofan: 兄，我整了个 pinax 看不太懂啊啊！
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: http://fbterm.googlecode.com/files/fbterm-1.7.0.tar.gz
<uni00> isoft: 还是wubi？
<lemonhall> myke2: 我编译FBTERM的时候。。奥。。对了。。是在UBUNTU下
<isoft> uni00, 但是 我windows驱动却出现了问题，ATI驱动出问题，每次我用ubuntu后，windows 的ATI就要重装
<ofan> if_else: 慢慢看..
<isoft> uni00, 硬盘
<lemonhall> myke2: 直接SUDO 了许多LIB包搞定的
<myke2> lemonhall: arch里面就应该用aur编译
<microcai> isoft:  不会吧？ ATI 这么垃圾？
<myke2> lemonhall: 摆脱, 是ubuntu
<isoft> uni00, 硬盘装的
<isoft> microcai, 我搞不懂
<fillayu> lifeng  得看项目的长度了
<fillayu> 有的项目会搞个一两年至少
<Openfree^> MaskRay: no, /etc/portage/env/sys-libs/glibc
<fillayu> 这里有用 douban 的举手？
<fillayu> 我迷恋刷douban好多年了
<lemonhall> myke2: 无所谓，我好像FBTERM。。。也是手工编译的。。否则用不了SUNPINYIN
<uni00> isoft: 这个问题我倒是没遇到过
<myke2> lemonhall: 手工编译也应该借助pkgbuild
<lemonhall> fillayu: +1
<myke2> lemonhall: 在archlinux里面
<lemonhall> myke2: 不会。。。
<isoft> uni00, 相当于 我不能同时用两个系统
<myke2> lemonhall: 自己写pkgbuild
<myke2> lemonhall: 或者根据aur的去改写
<lemonhall> myke2: 我完全不懂ABS或者AUR。。也懒得学。。
<MaskRay> Openfree^: 你是指单独的 bashrc 啊
<isoft> uni00, 你用的是那个版本，ubuntu？
<uni00> isoft: 你一次只能开一个啊，然后重启进另一个
<myke2> lemonhall: 自己看下一个配置文件, 照葫芦画瓢就行
<uni00> isoft: 我以前用ubuntu现在用gentoo
<isoft> uni00, 是的，每天一个
<fillayu> douban 我是大龄青年了
<lemonhall> myke2: 依赖什么包就再去下TAR包。。继续手动编译。。。。反正我只对FBTERM有需求
<fillayu> 一堆的高中生
<fillayu> 现在
<saimazoon> 你们好
<myke2> lemonhall: 人家现在是在终端下, 什么中文的都是浮云, 你觉得方便?
<isoft> uni00, 我现在不知道是什么问题
<myke2> lemonhall: 而且不只是依赖问题
<myke2> lemonhall: 你这样弄包管理就没任何意义了
<uni00> isoft: 现在ATI驱动问题还没解决？
<isoft> uni00, 没有呢
<myke2> lemonhall: 即使用w3m也累
<Loongjiang> myke2: I had dowload the package packer,but it one has one  text file,could it help me??????
<uni00> isoft:你说的先进windows再进ubuntu是什么意思？没有grub吗
<isoft> uni00, 刚刚进windows，ATI就出问题了
<myke2> Loongjiang: after `tar xf`, there's only a text file?
<isoft> uni00, 我不知道这个
<uni00> iso
<isoft> uni00, 我是每次进一个系统，然后重启进另一个
<Loongjiang> myke2: tar zxvf ,yes only a text file
<uni00> isoft:就是你开机的时候会不会出来一个东西让你选进哪个系统？
<isoft> uni00, 有
 * microcai  求工作 .......
<isoft> uni00, 有这个选择
<myke2> Loongjiang: ok, makepkg -si
<fillayu> microcai  会有的
<lemonhall> myke2: 的确是没意义了。。。。。
<fillayu> 你那个是怎么打出来的
<Loongjiang> myke2: why?
<uni00> isoft: 你等一下先，接个电话
<lemonhall> myke2: 还好我只这样弄FBTERM
<lifeng> microcai: 我说微菜啊，你平时扮得这么牛，求包养的时候和平常人没差别嘛
<lemonhall> myke2: UBUNTU下该怎么整？checkinstall 和 fakeroot?
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 19:38:02 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<myke2> Loongjiang: The PKGBUILD txt file is a configure file for makepkg, it will compile packer automatically
<fillayu> lifeng  哎
<ofan> 求包养...
<myke2> Loongjiang: but you should enter the directory that contains PKGBUILD
<ningchi> 华硕的机器好像一直不能重启，真是对华硕没语言
<myke2> Loongjiang: for instance, you unpacked PKGBUILD to ~/foo, you should enter ~/foo/
<lemonhall> myke2: 你真强。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: 有耐心教他用PKGBUILD来折腾
<myke2> lemonhall: 不需要编辑PKGBUILD的
<myke2> lemonhall: 不像你那么折腾, 自己手动编译远比此折腾.
<Loongjiang> myke2: I had do that as your said
<isoft> uni00, 好的
<myke2> Loongjiang: what happened?
<lemonhall> myke2: ................
<fillayu> *　ａ
<lemonhall> myke2: 听教主教导，我去学学什么叫做PKGBUILD。。。。
<ofan> 装aur里的东西 经常需要编辑PKGBUILD
<Loongjiang> myke2: but failed to install built package,
<myke2> Loongjiang: what's wrong?
<lemonhall> myke2: 我UBUNTU也是这样折腾的。。所以没觉得有什么。。。。UCIMF FBTERM UCIMF_sunpinyin sunpinyin libsunpinyin一路手工编译过来的。。。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: 我都不懂怎么打个DEB包。。真是。。惭愧
<Loongjiang> myke2: at the last ,can't open package file
<ofan> lemonhall: 问happy
<lemonhall> ofan: 我一直没学会怎么打包。。。
<myke2> Loongjiang: pacman -S wgetpaste
<lemonhall> ofan: 觉得好神秘。。因为记得官方的文档写得极度的罗嗦。。。
<beblessed> isoft: 还在吗？你打一下我的名字，结尾用：号，别用,号～
<bitsmix> 谁用饭否？
<ofan> lemonhall: 以前happy还上过公开课..
<Loongjiang> what is wgetpaste,the url address?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 求教程～～求教导～～～
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: 什么问题？
<microcai> ningchi:  我的 EeePC 也不能重启
<Loongjiang> myke2: what is wgetpaste,the url address?
<lemonhall> ofan: 我现在的UBUNTU下面是可以用FBTERM+SUNPINYIN打字了。。。可惜不会打包。。。。
<isoft> beblessed:恩，好的，我这边自动补齐 它是“，”，以后我自己修改不
<myke2> Loongjiang: to paste the wrong signal
<ofan> lemonhall: ... 你也玩console?
<isoft> beblessed:你补齐的是：吗
<Evanescence> ubuntu 里如果当前版本的系统没有一个包，而下面新版本的ubuntu系统有这个包，我又不想更新系统，要怎么安装这个包阿？我当前版本，Lucid，10.04， 要安装的包unionfs-modules
<lemonhall> wzssyqa: 怎么打包，有教程类的没有。。我发觉我都是手工编译，被教导了一顿。。。应该用包管理器
<beblessed> isoft: 是的，我的是:号，
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: debia 新维护人员手册
<myke2> Loongjiang: ok?
<lemonhall> ofan: 省眼睛啊  console
<isoft> beblessed:你用 什么软件，我是用的xchat
<ofan> Evanescence: 用新版本的源 替换
<beblessed> isoft: ,号结尾的不能高亮。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 而且我的小笔记本是INTEL的卡。。可以无痛开KMS。。。所以 W3M还可以显示图像。。。惬意啊
<beblessed> isoft: 我用emacs的erc
<Evanescence> ofan: 不会有软件出问题吗？
<ofan> Evanescence: 可能会
<ofan> Evanescence: 解决不了依赖问题
<Evanescence> ofan: 额，这个会出大问题的。。。。到时候结构依赖都乱了
<ofan> lemonhall: 额... w3m..
<zxc> 依赖关系发生改变的话，会有问题
<fillayu> 这里有 php牛人吗
<ofan> Evanescence: 那你就去找软件的ppa
<ofan> Evanescence: 大苏...
<Evanescence> ofan: 在哪里找PPA？
<microcai> fillayu:  gentoo 最大的问题就是  .so 名字改变的时候 ... 漫长的 revdep-rebuild
<uni00> isoft: 用在终端里执行下面的命令 sudo fdisk -l |wgetpaste http://code.bulix.org
<Loongjiang> myke2: I do this makepkg -si again,so ,it is ok
<myke2> MaskRay: 祝愿你忙的有结果
<isoft> uni00:好的，我试试
<uni00> iso
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 大叔好
<uni00> isoft: 然后把反回的地址给我
<Loongjiang> myke2: and then?
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 恩，大家好
<ofan> Evanescence: 有的在官网就会写ppa的地址,或者google一下
<myke2> Loongjiang: pacman -Qs fbterm
<Evanescence> ofan: 好，我找找
<myke2> Loongjiang: check whether it is really installed
<lemonhall> uni00: 还可以这样啊。。。。wgetpaste....
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么意思？
<uni00> lemonhall: 是这么用吗？我记不太清了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你刚刚不是说到6月才有空啊?
<Loongjiang> myke2: nothing to output
<myke2> Loongjiang: ls *.pkg.*
<lemonhall> uni00: 我是刚知道还可以这样，我试试
<fillayu> microcai  为何突然说起这个？
<myke2> Loongjiang: no, I'm wrong
<isoft> uni00:没有地址返回呢
<microcai> fillayu:  . .. 在更新系统 ....
<myke2> Loongjiang: pacman -Qs packer
<uni00> isoft: 我看看是不是地址给错了
 * Oicebot 对uni00说：对的。
<microcai> fillayu:  突然有软件 ....***.so not found 了
<uni00> ／topic
<isoft> uni00:wgetpast：找不到命令
<microcai> fillayu:  只好 revdep-rebuild
<isoft> uni00:恩
<lemonhall> uni00: ubuntu也没有这个命令
<uni00> isoft: 等一下，电话特多
<fillayu> microcai  跟debian 有点类似
<MaskRay> myke2: 也祝你忙得有结果
<fillayu> 自动解决依赖
<isoft> uni00:恩，好的
<Loongjiang> myke2: bash wrapper for pacman and aur
<fillayu> 很想了解下，irc 有没有泡妞的地方
<Loongjiang> myke2: locale/packer 20110401
<Loongjiang> myke2: and then
<ofan> fillayu: web2.qq.com
<myke2> Loongjiang: packer -S fbterm-ucimf
<uni00> isoft: 不好意思，把给你的命令后面的地址去掉
<beblessed> ofan: lol
<uni00> isoft: 应该是这样的sudo fdisk -l|wgetpaste
<fillayu> ofan 　已经在用啦
<uni00> isoft: 如果没有这个软件你就把它装上
<isoft> uni00:恩，但是 提示：找不到命令，wgetpaste
<fillayu> 要查看某个文件大小，显示 mb的，命令是什么
<uni00> isoft: sudo apt-get install wgetpaste用这命令装
<ofan> fillayu: ls -lh
<isoft> uni00:恩，好的，
<Loongjiang> myke2: okay,thanks very much
<lifeng> uni00: 我记得debian没有这个包，ubuntu有？
<lainme> help purple
<Loongjiang> myke2: and why must use the "packer"
<isoft> uni00：sudo apt-get install wgetpaste,提示：未发现软件包
<uni00> lifeng: 不清楚了，不过我记得以前在ubuntu下用过
<uni00> isoft: 我了个去
<lemonhall> myke2: packer是什么？
<uni00> lifeng: 那在ubuntu用什么贴？
<isoft> uni00:我写错命令了
<myke2> Loongjiang: a small tool to install the things from aur and solve the dependency automatically
<isoft> uni00:?
<lemonhall> myke2: 另一个PACMAN的包装？
<blueghost> 谁是广东的， 变形金刚 普通话 和粤语中 角色 的名字 不一样。
<beblessed> uni00: wgetpaste是什么？debian下也没有这个。。。
<uni00> isoft: 你在软件中心里找试试
<lemonhall> uni00: 我估计是一段脚本。。。。。
<uni00> beblessed: 我在gentoo下用的贴代码的工具
<isoft> uni00:恩，好的
<blueghost> 威震天 是 麦加登
<fillayu> ofan  thanks
<myke2> lemonhall: arch wiki
<blueghost> 擎天柱 粤语 的角色 叫什么啊
<blueghost> 忘了
<blueghost> 谁是广东的， 变形金刚 普通话 和粤语中 角色 的名字 不一样。
<blueghost> 威震天 是 麦加登
<blueghost> 擎天柱 粤语 的角色 叫什么啊
<fillayu> 要查看当前网络其它计算机的IP列表
<myke2> uni00: 似乎没的
<fillayu> 用什么命令
<myke2> uni00: ubuntu/debian
<beblessed> uni00: 哦，这样啊，那debian系的不一定有
<lifeng> uni00: debian至少有两个包提供了类似的工具，叫什么名字一下想不起来
<isoft> uni00:是不是wget，没有wgetpaste
 * Oicebot 对isoft说：这真不知道。
<myke2> lifeng: pastebin?
<lifeng> myke2: 嗯，这是一个
<uni00> myke2: beblessed lifeng 我正在搜呢，好像ubuntu下真的没有这个
<uni00> isoft: 等一下，我找一找ubuntu下有什么可以替代的
<myke2> lifeng: 这个好像不太好, 上次我试过, 他好像base64, 而且上传了半天, 最终被我CTRL-C
<banxi1988> 我想用python写一个ubuntu下能用的类似360流量监控的程序，有谁能给点意见？
<isoft> 我每次用补齐tab出现的总是“，”，这个怎么弄呢
<lemonhall> banxi1988: nethogs
<fillayu> 我的问题啊
<fillayu> 如何查看当前网络组的IP列表
<lemonhall> banxi1988: sudo apt-get install nethogs, then sudo nethogs...
<beblessed> isoft: 没事，,也行
<isoft> uni00:不好意思，我离开10分钟
<uni00> isoft: 好的
<banxi1988> lemohall：thank you!
<isoft> beblessed:那个谁告诉我","，不会高亮显示，我很纠结
<banxi1988> lemohall：我下载下来看看，学习下。。
<uni00> beblessed: 在ubuntu下好像只能用脚本了
<blueghost> 找到了， 叫 柯柏文
<uni00> isoft: 什么意思？
<blueghost> ubuntu 的 qt4 还真的不全 啊。 11.04 还是没改变 这个缺陷
<beblessed> isoft: 别受我影响，那是我的终端问题～～
<uni00> isoft: 你说什么不会高亮显示？
<beblessed> isoft: 不是你的问题
<uni00> beblessed: 哦
<uni00> isoft: 你去这http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/下载一个wgetpaste
<beblessed> uni00: 我让isoft误会了。。。sorry
<uni00> beblessed: 你用debian吗？
<Loongjiang> myke2: and installed the package libucimf ,could not resolve all dependences
<beblessed> uni00: 恩，是的
<fillayu> 算了，睡觉去
<banxi1988> lemonhall：怎么得到这个nethog程序的源代码，好像新立得上没有项目主页之类的。。
<Loongjiang> myke2: that is an error,exit
<myke2> Loongjiang: first, packer -Syu
<uni00> beblessed: 可能是我记错了，我记得以前可以用wgetpaste的
<myke2> Loongjiang: then, packer -S fbterm-ucim
<myke2> Loongjiang: then, packer -S fbterm-ucimf
<lemonhall> banxi1988: google nethogs , or sf.net ALL c code....
<lainme> microcai: 你知道libqq将验证码放在哪么
<microcai> lainme:  不懂 QQ
<lainme> microcai: 好吧，我看到你写的wiki所以问问
<beblessed> uni00: 哈，linux软件千千万，我基本都记不住，乃只是记错一两个很不错拉lol
<banxi1988> lemonhall：thank you
<uni00> isoft: 你去下了么？
<microcai> lainme:  我写的 wiki ?
<lainme> microcai: 看错了...
<Loongjiang> myke2: very good and very strong
<lei`> gtk-query-immodules-3.0 --update-cache这个要加在行下啊
<myke2> MaskRay: pastebin怎么用
<hata> apt-get update -y        -y 是什么意思
<myke2> hata: 默认yes
<Loongjiang> myke2: init font error,the font error
<cfy> myke2: ...
<hata> myke2: 谢谢
<myke2> cfy: ?
<banxi1988> lemonhall：nethogs试用了，还挺不错的。。
<hata> 这几天的ppa都链接不到公钥服务器，什么回事？
<myke2> Loongjiang: first try packer -S fbterm
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 在源里的包却无法安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325137&p=2270574#p2270574 ┌─[chris] ☆ [ ~ ] └─╼ sudo apt-get install unionfs-modules Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Package unionfs-modules is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted ...
<Loongjiang> myke2: could not use fbterm at all ,init font error
<Loongjiang> myke2: thanks
<myke2> Loongjiang: I don't know what happened
<myke2> Loongjiang: compile error or something else?
<Loongjiang> myke2: but I thinks that fbterm-ucimf dependences the  fbterm,it is installed
<Loongjiang> myke2: nothing other
<lemonhall> myke2: 字体没起来。。。让他别启动ucimf
<myke2> lemonhall: 你慢慢指导吧
<lemonhall> myke2: 我没精力啊。。。
<lemonhall> myke2: 这是 happy的强项。。。
<WhiteMoon> windows下有什么免费的IRC软件啊？
<hata> opera
<lemonhall> myke2: 这几个包都是他维护的。。我还是被他指导的恩
<lemonhall> WhiteMoon: Opera,firefox,xchat by 3rd.......
<cfy> myke2: 晚上好啊
<cfy> edison0354: 考研准备咋样了?
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在啊
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<cfy> edison0354: 问下,考研一定要大学毕业么?
<lemonhall> cfy: 不一定
<microcai> cfy:  一定的。
<cfy> lemonhall: 看要求是吧?
<Loongjiang> myke2: compile no error,and I had join the group video
<cfy> microcai: 哦.......
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa: 在不？
<edison0354> cfy: 不用
<microcai> cfy:  要不然我干嘛不去考研啊
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 在
<cfy> microcai: edison0354: 统一下意见先....
<lemonhall> microcai: 你不是博士了嘛
<myke2> Loongjiang: (root) chmod 6755 /usr/bin/fbterm
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa:哈哈，明天有空找你玩哈：）
<edison0354> cfy: 考上了以后要有本科毕业证
<microcai> edison0354:  要的。
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 玩啥...
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: run fbterm by root first...
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa:这两天忙不？
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 你是？
<cfy> edison0354: 这是啥意思?
<edison0354> cfy: 大四就可以考，因为你考完了也就有证了
<cfy> edison0354: 哦....那我可以大二开始么...
<Loongjiang> myke2: I have take :chmod u+s /usr/bin/fbterm ,just like it output
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: check your installtion by root at first, then add group...
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: o
<cfy> edison0354: 报名费多少?
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 明天吧，等你有了notes id
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 就可以聊天了
<myke2> le
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa:嗯。
<edison0354> cfy: 不知
<lemonhall> cfy: 你要考？
<myke2> lemonhall: 我想他已经ok了
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: that is sure
<cfy> lemonhall: 是啊
<cfy> edison0354: .........
<lemonhall> cfy: 唔。加油
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: windows下面ychat不错，xchat的3rd party build
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa:我的机器是w510.
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: I know
<cfy> lemonhall: 呵呵.谢谢
<cfy> edison0354: 准备考哪里?
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 机器没啥用，有了notes id就有IM
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来西安吧。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 本校
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 食堂吃了么，饭卡买了么
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa_:我现在用pidgin portable来上irc。饭卡哪去买？
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 食堂...明天我带你去
<Loongjiang> myke2: init font error!
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: pidgin portable不错，我也用，就是不用来irc
<myke2> Loongjiang: Can you start X?
<rothsdad> test
<MeaCulpa_> pidgin irc 应急不错，但其实也够用了
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa:今天去吃了地铁那边的棒约翰。
<^k^> rothsdad, ....  ㍮ 
<Loongjiang> myke2: yes,can't found the command startx
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: good...
<rothsdad> go away robot
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 领导请客？
<lemonhall> myke2: 他刚开始装ARCH啊。。。
<microcai> Loongjiang:  go run gdm
<myke2> lemonhall: 我是装好X再搞的
<cfy> edison0354: ..........
<MeaCulpa_> WhiteMoon: 进卧室了，明天再说
<lemonhall> myke2: 我也是。。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 考杭州或者上海来吧
<myke2> lemonhall: 可能那个什么fontconfig什么的没整好
<Loongjiang> microcai: I have no gdm
<myke2> Loongjiang: Install chinese font first
<lemonhall> myke2: 恩。。估计是
<Loongjiang> myke2: arch is very bad
<myke2> Loongjiang: no
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: install gnome first then fbterm
<myke2> Loongjiang: you haven't install chinese font......
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<myke2> Loongjiang: first, install
<Loongjiang> myke2: chinese font,howto do this
<myke2> Loongjiang: packer -S wqy-zenhei
<Loongjiang> myke2: I only used fedora
<myke2> lemonhall: 我觉得他的要求蛮有挑战性的
<myke2> Loongjiang: packer -S wqy-zenhei
<Loongjiang> myke2: how great you are !!!
<myke2> Loongjiang: I want to have a break today, so ......
<myke2> Loongjiang: otherwise, I'm not online.
<lemonhall> myke2: 你害他。。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<myke2> lemonhall: 你说装gnome岂不是更加害他
<lemonhall> myke2: 应该装微米黑等宽。。。否则会悲剧
<myke2> lemonhall: 必须装zenhei, microhei的配置不会自动作为<prefer>的
<lemonhall> myke2: 擦。。真是变态。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: zenhei没什么问题的吧, 我又不是没用过
<inode> hi
<^k^> inode, 好  ㍮ 
<inode> the fonts is very sad,very bad
<WhiteMoon> 1
<myke2> lemonhall: 而且zenhei不会悲剧吧, zenhei也有mono
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ubuntu 有个非常不好的地方， qt4 不全 的。
<lemonhall> blueghost:胡扯
<lemonhall> blueghost: Kubuntu不可能不全
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么胡扯
<lemonhall> myke2: 好吧
<ubuntu> en
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是说 qt lib 不全， 是开发工具不全
 * microcai lemonhall:  又在吵什么呐
<ubuntu> 签到来了
 * microcai 要开发工具啊？ 用 Gentoo 吧 ... 
<alvin_rxg> ♫ MPD: 邵夷贝 - 独立音乐新纪元demo
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就算 lib, ubuntu 也有一个 音频 的 qt4 的 底层库 没包括
<blueghost> mic
 * microcai 要开发工具啊？ 用 Gentoo 吧 ... 
 * microcai 要开发工具啊？ 用 Gentoo 吧 ... 
<blueghost> microcai:) gentoo 貌似 好麻烦。
<microcai> blueghost:  就是安装麻烦点。使用起来最方便了
<MaskRay> blueghost: 安装也不麻烦
<myke2> microcai: 没必要反复强调吧, 人家有gentoo的因缘, 自然会去尝试, 阻隔也阻隔不了, 哈哈.
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 要 编译的吧，好像。 我可没心思 折腾什么 显卡 内核什么的
<lifeng> myke2: wahaha
<systemf1> 请问大侠们meego如何？
<cfy> edison0354: m4a nb啊.
<cfy> edison0354: 可以内嵌图片啊.......
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 从头编译要多长时间 啊
<edison0354> cfy: MP3也可以……
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...
<cfy> blueghost: 谁说麻烦了.?
<cfy> edison0354: 不是把.....
<cfy> edison0354: 可以的?
<edison0354> cfy: 我所有的音乐都有内嵌插图的
<microcai> systemf1:  meego 死了。
<cfy> edison0354: ....好吧...有标准的?out了......
<systemf1> 哦？
<blueghost> cfy:) 我不知道 啊， 没用过， 当初想用 gentoo 来着， 但看介绍，给吓怕了。
<systemf1> microcai, 为什么？
<lifeng> blueghost: 大概要一下午多点编译出一个基本的gnome
<blueghost> cfy:) 没接触过
<cfy> blueghost: 不要怕........
<myke2> microcai: 活着的发行版本没太多好坏之分, 就是看使用者. 适合用windows的, 勉强用linux也没必要.
<edison0354> cfy: id3标签就带插图和歌词的空间的
<cfy> edison0354: souka
<systemf1> 那HP的WEB OS如何？
<systemf1> web os能实现吗？
<blueghost> lifeng:) 哦，还是算了， 装一个即装即用的吧。 我要的开发环境 就只有 qt4而已， 用官网 的，什么都齐了
<microcai> myke2:  ... ...  或者 ....
<microcai> myke2:   蓝点死了。
<blueghost> microcai:) 貌似 早死了吧
<systemf1> 中国网费太贵，WEB OS在中国够呛
<systemf1> 蓝点好像很早就没信了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我们只是创造因缘把了
<cfy> blueghost: gentoo很爽的...
<microcai> systemf1:  中国嘛东西都贵
<soiamso> systemf1: webos 是hp的吧
<microcai> systemf1: 就是处女膜便宜。领导喜欢在中国搞。
<soiamso> microcai: 你看公务员的工资就知道什么都贵
<systemf1> 是呀，据说美国华盛顿还是那里的，都比上海便宜
 * microcai  惊奇的发现，Gentoo 党最多，哈哈
<myke2> microcai: MaskRay 对了, 今朝野上下, 似乎也不推荐用Linux, 没封杀Linux觉得似乎也算幸运.
<cfy> microcai: gentoo确实不错.........
<qjy> 用软件中心安装软件时卡住了，又取消不了，怎么办呢？
<cfy> myke2: 封杀.....
<blueghost> cfy:) 本来 我也想用 gentoo。 我知道很爽， 但看到介绍，感觉太花时间，所以 还是 让我退缩了
<cfy> qjy: 别干傻事....等
<cfy> qjy: 我记得 happyaron 说不能停.
<Loongjiang> myke2: myke2 howto start ucimf?please
<cfy> qjy: gentoo就没问题了.
<isoft> 不好意思，一去就很久才回来，叔叔在工地上出了点事故，这段时间在帮他们了解诉讼的事儿
<qjy> cfy:没有办法了吗？
<blueghost> cfy:) 如果你 你能说明一下，不用那么花时间的话， 我就换 gentoo。而且，调什么内核什么的，我是白痴啊
<cfy> qjy: 有时候aptitude有点问题.apt-get挺好
<Loongjiang> howto start ucimf?please
<myke2> Loongjiang: fbterm -i ucimf
<systemf1> 我也是，在UBUNTU中的软件中心经常无法结束
<pocoyo> Destine: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=325086&start=15
<isoft> beblessed:你用什么音乐播放器呢，可以下载免费的音乐
<microcai> blueghost:  内核就花一次就好了吧！
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛
<isoft> beblessed:你用什么音乐播放器呢
<Destine> po
<Destine> pocoyo, ?
<qjy> cfg:我想装adobe flash不知道用apt-get是什么软件名。
<Loongjiang> the default font is very ugly,mono is ,and wqy-zenhei is
<Evanescence> 有谁有备份脚本阿？我参考下，我正在写一个自己用的备份脚本
<Destine> pocoyo, ?
<blueghost> microcai:) 我不知道啊，这方面我是 白痴。
<myke2> Loongjiang: packer -S wqy-microhei, editor /etc/fonts/conf.d/44-wqy-zenhei.conf
<microcai> blueghost:  哦。linuxsir 上有个人，只要给他 lspci 的输出， 再说你要的特性，他就给你配置好的内核 .config 文件。
<pocoyo> roylez_: 拜见主席
<roylez_> Evanescence: 一天到晚要这要那的，伸手党数你最牛
<pocoyo> Destine: happyaron 有外遇了？
<Evanescence> roylez_: 呵呵，
<systemf1> UBUNTU我感觉在系统更新上经常出现问题，甚至原来的软件无法使用，还是其他的原因，比如虚拟机 VBOX 4.0总是报错，说是内核问题
<Destine> pocoyo, 怎么会？
<pocoyo> Destine: 怎么不会？
<Destine> pocoyo, 他不会有外遇的。
<isoft> 请问 扩展名为.bz2的文件怎么安装，我下了个wgetpast-2.18.tar.bz2，不知道这个文件该如何安装
<pityonline> pocoyo: 你又找办……
<roylez_> pocoyo: 你想被踢就继续...
<Evanescence> roylez_: 主席有没有阿，借我参考下不？
<uni00> iso
<roylez_> Evanescence: 有，不给
<uni00> isoft: 回来啦
 * Oicebot 跟 uni00 握手:“呀，胡汉三你又回来啦！”
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没接触过。。。QT开发工具什么的
<pocoyo> pityonline: 我路过 刚看见 不明情况
<Evanescence> roylez_: .....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好了，我的系统 差不多正常了。
<soiamso> systemf1: 装了很多不明来历的软件
<uni00> isoft: 这个不是deb包，只一个脚本，解压了就行了
<isoft> uni00, 不好意思，我在给我叔叔考虑他工商事故的事儿
<uni00> isoft: 没哈
<systemf1> microcai, 请教这是升级后的原因吗？
<isoft> uni00, 不考虑目录吗，
<Destine> pocoyo, 就算他有，我让就好了。
<qjy> 我的firefox无法听kekenet的在线英语了，而以前版本的可以，谁知道怎么解决吗？
 * Oicebot 对qjy说：这真不知道。
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 短消息：Ease Link 已经提供对 Firefox4 的支持 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325144&p=2270625#p2270625 修复迅雷、QQ旋风、快车、RayFile、纳米盘和QQ临时聊天专用链接，转换网页上的上述种类 URL 文本为超链接。 现在其已经支持 Firefox4 具体详见： https://addons.mozilla.org/zh-CN/firefox/addon/ease-link/ 统计信息: 发表 ...
<pityonline> pocoyo: 路过还不忘搅基……
<uni00> 你下到哪了？
<roylez_> Evanescence: 备份配置，github；双机备份文件，unison。没了
<isoft> uni00, 下载下来时，是在tmp下面的
<pocoyo> Destine: 那咋不理人家了？
<microcai> systemf1:  ubuntu 特有的升级病
<blueghost> lemonhall:) simulator 是什么意思
<Evanescence> roylez_: 谢了
<uni00> isoft: 呃，最好弄到家目录里面
<isoft> uni00, home?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 仿真器。。。。
<Destine> pocoyo, 没有不理。
<uni00> isoft: /home/yourname
<blueghost> 哦
<isoft> uni00, 好的
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你有病了？乱发？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 谢谢
<isoft> uni00, 好了，我已经放在home/isoft下面了，并且解压了
<systemf1> soiamso, 谢谢，也许我装了不少必要的软件 ，感觉microcai说的也没错，因为第一次体验升级就有很多软件无法正常运行
<pocoyo> Destine: 那是他有病？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) notifications 呢， 不好意思，我的字典还没装
<uni00> isoft: 等一下，我先下载个试试这个脚本怎么用
<ofan> Evanescence: 我有个用tar做备份的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 提醒。。
<isoft> uni00, 你好热心哦，说真的，很难想象我第一天用linux就遇到你们这么多热心帮助的人
<Destine> pocoyo, 精神病。
<uni00> isoft: 大家都是在新手过来的
<qjy> 为什么firefox4不能听kekenet的在线英语了？
<myke2> Ubuntu 10.04 比较好吧
<isoft> uni00, 哎呀，确实有点纠结，上午装了大半天才装上
<Evanescence> ofan: 我就是正在写用tar的脚本，发现很多地方都不知道要怎么写，比如检测文件是否存在，还有tar添加文件，只添加时间比较新的，这些都不会
<uni00> isoft: 你在终端里执行这个命令sudo fdisk -l | ./wget后面一路用tab补全
<blueghost> lemonhall:) Enable push notifications features for Qt development; 这个呢
<ofan> Evanescence: append嘛
<Evanescence> ofan: 直接append就行了吗？mtime这些不用管吗？
<pocoyo> Destine: RT @StarrySource 作为悦姐的同系学长，我考虑把大家的 RT 打印出来直接丢她寝室去~ RT @pityonline: 你帐号 protected，人肉锐推！ RT @iTenzu 悦姐，你要给茸茸一个chance啊(求RT,愿他们早日合体)
<isoft> uni00, 我终端不能tab补齐了
<[1uP]archl> 神经病到底是什么意思？过于敏感？
<pocoyo> 这都扯上推了。。。 神经得不轻啊。
<ofan> Evanescence: update
<uni00> isoft: 你解压后有没有这个目录wget-x.x  x是版本号
<Destine> pocoyo, 谁能教我上下推，api不会。
<systemf1> 网上我看见veketh很热的系统，大侠们感觉如何？易用性怎样？可以指定吗？我看见支持的软件不少呀，还没有体验
<pocoyo> Destine: ssh。啊。
 * Oicebot 对systemf1说：根据以往经验判断，不是。
<Evanescence> ofan: 然后就会自动将目的目录和旧包里的文件对比吗？
<isoft> uni00, 只有两个，wgetpast,和_wgetpaste
<Destine> pocoyo, 懒得费神。
<ofan> Evanescence: 恩
<systemf1> 不好意思是veket
<Evanescence> ofan: 好，我修改下
<isoft> uni00, 2.18?
<uni00> isoft: 恩，你在终端下用这个命令 cd wgetpast
<ofan> Evanescence: https://github.com/ofan/scripts/blob/master/backitup
<uni00> isoft: 我不知道你下的是哪个版本的
<pocoyo> Destine: autoproxy 代理 + ssh 这也费神？ 这是经过我千锤百炼过的最简单的了
<systemf1> Oicebot, 那是什么原因？
<Evanescence> ofan: 谢谢
<Destine> 我webproxy看吧。
<systemf1> Oicebot, 请教大侠
<roylez_> Destine: ....
<pocoyo> Destine: 求悦姐  推id
<Evanescence> ofan: 好厉害，。。。你是看什么学的？我也想学
<isoft> uni00, 全名是,wgetpaste-2.18
<Loongjiang> myke2: howto edit /etc/fonts/conf.d/44-wqy-zenhei.conf
<isoft> uni00, 解压后的目录是wgetpaste-2.18
<ofan> Evanescence: 瞎鼓捣的...
<roylez_> http://i.imm.io/4Vm7.png
<lainme> 谁了解libpurple，它把验证码一般放在何处
<uni00> isoft: 那你在终端里就用这个 cd wgetpaste-2.18
<Evanescence> ofan: 谦虚阿，我写的乱七八糟的，。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 就把你常用的命令熟悉了,然后写个shell脚本组合到一起
<uni00> isoft: 然后sudo fdisk -l | ./wgetpaste
<pocoyo> roylez_: 这是啥。。。
<pocoyo> lainme: 美女早
<lainme> pocoyo: 很晚了
<Evanescence> ofan: 这样阿，知道了
<Loongjiang> and can't excute im program ucimf!
<uni00> pocoyo: 这里有girl？
<pocoyo> lainme: 我好久好久没见你了
<pocoyo> uni00: 肉眼凡胎。
<ofan> 红果果..
<Loongjiang> myke2: and can't excute im program ucimf!
 * pocoyo BS一下 uni00 
<roylez_> pocoyo: 有个女人发了张泳装和企鹅的合影，上了首页。然后有人把那图片的女人抹了，照样上了首页。证明了没那泳装女人，这图片还是很好...
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 现在又轮到 公猫 发情了。 总想往外跑， 找靓女
<uni00> pocoyo: 比较惊讶而已
<myke2> Loongjiang: do you install fbterm-ucimf?
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: o
<roylez_> Destine: 高级枕头 http://i.imgur.com/oMeXk.jpg
<pocoyo> roylez_: 不懂。
<lainme> pocoyo: 没好久吧，不过不太说话
<myke2> Loongjiang: have you installed?
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 往外跑 倒没什么，总会回来， 但总叫 那烦人
<Destine> roylez_, 宿舍床小，放不下的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 你有没有考过什么TOVEL, SATT什么东西的?
<Loongjiang> myke2: sure,it't installed
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 怎么木猫公猫不一齐 发情呢
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: .. 谁叫你把那猫阉了
<pocoyo> roylez_: 你该找个充气娃娃给 happyaron
<uni00> isoft: 地址反回了么？
<myke2> Loongjiang: Ctrl + Space can call out the im, if you use fbterm -i fbterm_ucimf
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没阉 啊， 阉了就不叫了。 木猫快生了， 恭喜我一下
<isoft> uni00, 好像好了，未提示错误
<roylez_> pocoyo: 大概2个月前，在楼下看见垃圾堆里面有只充气娃娃.....
<uni00> isoft: 是不是返回了一个地址？
 * Oicebot 对uni00说：啥？没听清。
<blueghost> Destine:) 你可以 一上一下，不就可以了吗
 * Oicebot 对blueghost说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: =.=
<isoft> uni00, 我执行了 你告知的命令，
<Destine> roylez_, 那个大枕头哪里有卖的？
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<pocoyo> Destine: 蓉蓉怎么不理你了 ？
<roylez_> Destine: 不知道，美国有卖吧
<pocoyo> MaskRay: org2blog
<systemf1> 看见这么多linux高手真羡慕你们
<isoft> uni00, 哪儿换回地址呢
<Destine> pocoyo, 什么不理我？
<uni00> isoft: 执行后有没有这个Your paste can be seen here: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369664/
<blueghost> systemf1:) 我羡慕你
<uni00> isoft: 和这个类似的
<isoft> uni00, 没有
<Loongjiang> myke2: yes I pree sudo fbterm -i fbterm-ucimf ,and it output con't excute im program ucimf!
<isoft> uni00, 没有这个
<myke2> Loongjiang: maybe I've made a mistake, use fbterm -i fbterm_ucimf, I might write fbterm -i ucimf, it's wrong.
<pocoyo> Destine: 他怎么不说话了？被你气跑了？
<Loongjiang> press
<uni00> isoft: 呃，你先cd了吗？
<Destine> pocoyo, 可能吧。
<isoft> uni00, Apparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed. Enable --verbose or
<isoft> --debug to get the output from wget that can help diagnose it correctly.
<systemf1> blueghost, 为何羡慕我？
<isoft> uni00, isoft@isoft:~/program$ cd wgetpaste-2.18/
<roylez_> Destine: 无敌的淘宝 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=8918611186
<myke2> Loongjiang: pacman -Qs openvanilla
<uni00> isoft: 你pwd一下
<isoft> uni00, 我做了
<systemf1> blueghost, 我是被计算机玩的人，而不是我玩计算机
<pocoyo> Destine: 老大生气了 后果很严重啊
<Destine> roylez, 主席你好强。
<isoft> uni00, 看起来正常
<blueghost> systemf1:) ...
<Destine> pocoyo, 嗯。
<uni00> isoft: 你pwd一下我看是在哪个目录
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 说到人权，美国和中国都不是好货
<isoft> uni00, 就是没还回什么
<isoft> uni00, isoft@isoft:~/program$ cd wgetpaste-2.18/
<isoft> isoft@isoft:~/program/wgetpaste-2.18$ sudo fdisk -l | ./wgetpaste
<isoft> [sudo] password for isoft:
<isoft> Apparently nothing was received. Perhaps the connection failed. Enable --verbose or
<isoft> --debug to get the output from wget that can help diagnose it correctly.
<uni00> isoft: 你在终端执行pwd我看一下结果
<myke2> Loongjiang: first, can you show chinese now?
<Loongjiang> myke2: yes
<isoft> uni00, isoft@isoft:~/program/wgetpaste-2.18$ pwd
<Stifler> hi
<isoft> /home/isoft/program/wgetpaste-2.18
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国 的 “美国人权” 里批评的 哪一点，中国不是真实存在。 看 美国人权， 我还以为讲的是中国
<myke2> Loongjiang: now, I'll type chinese, ok?
<uni00> isoft: 然后执行ls 有没有wgetpaste这个文件
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍯ 
<Loongjiang> myke2: yes
<isoft> uni00, isoft@isoft:~/program/wgetpaste-2.18$ pwd
<isoft> /home/isoft/program/wgetpaste-2.18
<Stifler> what kind input tools should i use it in fbterm?
<Loongjiang> myke2: I can see chisese
<Stifler> help
<microcai> Stifler:  fbterm-ibus
<systemf1> blueghost, 我是学习计算机的失败者，基本上都是为个人的机器安装和维护很基本的问题，说起他我就是帮别人浪费时间
<Stifler> microcai: THX
<isoft> uni00, 结果是这个，没有stifler，我下错版本了吗
<Loongjiang> myke2: and I can start ucimf too
<isoft> 可能是我下错版本了
<uni00> isoft: 没有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好玩就在这， 中国zf 骂 美国人的人权， 但 没有一点 不是 在骂自己。
<uni00> isoft: 现在你再用这个命令sudo fdisk -l |./wgetpaste
<blueghost> systemf1:) 哦。
<systemf1> blueghost,后悔没好好学数据库
<isoft> uni00, 好了，还回了
<myke2> microcai: ibus-fbterm, 美人维护
<Loongjiang> myke2: and I can start ucimf too
<Stifler> How can i change appcations in term at same tty?
<uni00> isoft: 把回的那个地址给我
<microcai> myke2:  呵呵
<blueghost> systemf1:) 哦。 不要后悔。 你是基础设施， 少了你不行。 但正常的事后 又感觉不了你的重要
<isoft> uni00,http://paste.pocoo.org/show/369673
<Loongjiang> myke2: but no pinyin and wubi
<pocoyo> roylez_: 真无聊啊
<isoft> uni00, isoft@isoft:~/program/wgetpaste-2.18$ pwd
<isoft> /home/isoft/program/wgetpaste-2.18
<roylez_> pocoyo: .
<roylez_> Destine: http://store.taobao.com/shop/view_shop.htm?user_number_id=372858756&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.shizbao.info%2F&ali_trackid=2:mm_10117469_0_0:134953336_4_1658414804
<Destine> pocoyo, sorry，没有上上twitter。
<Stifler> should exit the runing app?
<uni00> isoft: 好了，等一下先，我看看你的分区
<xiamx> uni00: wgetpaste 是什么
<roylez_> Destine: 他家的枕头卖的不错
<pocoyo> Destine: 笨
<Stifler> FT,english too poor...
<uni00> xiamx: 贴代码用的
<pocoyo> roylez_: 你卖枕头干啥用 还不如拍卖蓉蓉
<uni00> isoft: 你的分区没有问题啊
<isoft> uni00, 你能看到？
<Destine> roylez_, 好贵，我都是宜家搞定。
<Stifler> wo yong ping yin ba- -!
<uni00> isoft: 你给的那个地址里有
<Destine> pocoyo, 嗯。
<isoft> uni00, 这个怎么看呢
<roylez_> Destine: 我十几年没用枕头了
<isoft> uni00, 你好厉害哦
<uni00> isoft: 用浏览器打开那个地址就看到了
<myke2> Loongjiang: CTRL-Shift to change
<isoft> uni00, 我都不知道
<uni00> isoft: 呃，在这里我也只是新手，呵呵
<uni00> isoft: 这里有很多大牛的
<systemf1> blueghost,谢谢安慰，感到一丝欣慰，但是对自己还是非常不满，因为学的太杂，什么东西也要接触，包括跑线和理线工程
<isoft> uni00, 你算高手了，真的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么看的新闻， 说美国干涉的人权的文章， 总觉的中国批评的内容，反过来 骂中国也合适。
<myke2> Loongjiang: CTRL-Shift是切换输入法的, CTRL-Space是启用/禁用输入法
<isoft> uni00, 我是thinkpad，不知道是否和这个有关系
<Stifler> Loongjiang: if you successed,tall me how to type chinese in fbterm
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 来点中国没有的，美国有的来 骂可以吗
<pocoyo> Destine: 女生都这要 跟别人说话的时候老老实实的 给自己那啥说话时 就爱别扭别扭 哈哈哈
 * Oicebot 对blueghost说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<uni00> isoft: 没关系的
<pocoyo> s/要/样
<Destine> pocoyo, 我没别扭。
<uni00> isoft: 你是说你只要用一次ubuntu回去显卡驱动就要重设一次？
<isoft> uni00, 那我真搞不懂了，为什么会出现ati错误，
<[1uP]archl> 两个人别扭，不是一个人的问题。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 例如 骂美国如何 无能，可以闹到 要关闭政府。 中国却不会。 骂美国怎么不把 土地归为国有，然后 通过土地 财政 解决。
<Stifler> isoft: Try to save profile with root
<systemf1> blueghost, 不知道您听说过，内容行为网关吗？千万别在说这个了，危险
<uni00> isoft: 是不是这样的，你开机进ubuntu然后重启进windows的时候显卡驱动就要重装？
 * Oicebot 对uni00说：没错。
<blueghost> systemf1:) 我的真实 地址也在这公布了， 要抓就抓。 看看中国的人权多 优越
<Stifler> blueghost: It's too danger
<blueghost> 我就一反党分子
<isoft> uni00, 是这样的，我每次用ubuntu后，在用ubuntu之前进windows，显卡是好的，在用了ubuntu后，再进入windows就不行了，需要在windows 下面重新安装ati驱动，安装了ati驱动后，windows才行，ubuntu怎么也没问题，ubuntu不会出问题
<microcai> blueghost:  ...
<pocoyo> Destine: 今天我见一个35岁的哥们儿 托老师找25岁以下的女学生 要高要漂亮 我当时啊。。。
<Stifler> Be the force with U
<microcai> blueghost:  危险！
<Destine> pocoyo, 无语。
<isoft> uni00, 你说的就是我的问题
<blueghost> 不过说美国 伊拉克， 阿富汗 倒是可以。
<uni00> isoft: 那么如果你进入windows之后再重启进入windows不进ubuntu还会出现这样的问题吗？
<blueghost> microcai:) 我是说骂别人可以，别连带自己也给骂了
<isoft> Stifler, 我不太懂你说的 那个保存profile 是怎么弄的
<pocoyo> Destine: 你条件肯定行 lol
<systemf1> blueghost, 在中国还是少说吧，没有用，中国不是美国，各有长短
<blueghost> microcai:) 骂美国 那战争，倒是有的骂， 你就 专找这个来吗
<isoft> uni00, 不会有问题
<Destine> pocoyo, 35岁？快当我爸爸了。
<isoft> uni00, 只有在先用了ubuntu后windows才出问题
<Kandu> happyaron: 頻道里太多無關內容了，希望能引導，管理下吧
<blueghost> microcai:) 骂美国 那战争，倒是有的骂， 你就 专找这个来骂。 别 挑 那些 在中国更严重 的问题 的问题 来骂
<blueghost> systemf1:)
<systemf1> blueghost, 其实还是自己的小家搞好了，才是真的
<blueghost> systemf1:)
<myke2> Kandu: +1
<uni00> isoft: 我想想啊，这种问题我还是第一次遇到
<myke2> Kandu: 特别是policy
<isoft> uni00, 不好意思，
<uni00> isoft: 你把ati的驱动装在哪个盘了？
<[1uP]archl> Kandu: happyaron 在这里已经不说话了。你管吧。
<isoft> uni00, c盘
<isoft> uni00,windows下面的c盘
<uni00> isoft: 明白
<uni00> isoft: 你是在学校里吗？
<isoft> uni00, 不是
<isoft> uni00, 我工作了
<uni00> isoft: 你执行一下这个命令ifconfig
<uni00> isoft: 哦，sorry，是sudo ifconfig
<isoft> uni00, 网络问题？
<myke2> uni00: 真高级, 原来是看人家分区情况, 现在看别人网络了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 好了么
<Loongjiang> myke2: 我可以输入中亠了
<uni00> isoft: 不是的，我看一下你的ip是不是独立的，想登陆你的电脑看一下
 * Oicebot 对uni00说：不可能。
<isoft> uni00, 你想了解什么，我好告诉你，信息太多了
<uni00> myke2: 只能进去看了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 现在要折腾的事怎么安装 dropbox
<uni00> isoft: 你的ip
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你真厉害,只是字体太丑了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 刚才我和你说了一个文件
<myke2> Loongjiang: 就是/etc/fonts/conf.d/44-...的
<isoft> uni00, 我是通过路由器上的
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你可以参照我的http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/369668/
<isoft> uni00, 能进来吗
<uni00> isoft: 呃，那我就进不去了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 看从21行到最后, 照葫芦画瓢的修改
<isoft> uni00, 我插上网线吧，你等等
<Loongjiang> myke2: 好的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 前提是你装了wqy-microhei
<myke2> Loongjiang: 还有
<uni00> isoft: 等等
<myke2> Loongjiang: 在家目录修改.fbtermrc
<isoft> uni00, 没关系
<myke2> Loongjiang: font-size可以适当修改
<myke2> Loongjiang: 无论如何修改发现fbterm字体总是似乎不如X下
<uni00> isoft: 我想你还是重装吧，你应该知道主分区和逻辑分区吧
<myke2> Loongjiang: 这似乎没什么办法
<uni00> isoft: 重装整起来最简单
<isoft> uni00, 不知道
<myke2> uni00: 不懂
<isoft> uni00, 那我干脆下10.4好了
<isoft> uni00, 分区还要考虑吗
<myke2> isoft: 这才对了
<Loongjiang> myke2:
<uni00> isoft: 呃，那你还是直接把网线插电脑上别用路由了
<uni00> isoft: 我也不知道是不是这个原因，但是我觉得ubuntu最好给个主分区
 * Oicebot 对uni00说：不是吧。
<Loongjiang> myke2: 一天没吃了,我先吃点东西再搞,谢谢你啊
<myke2> uni00: 不需要了
<uni00> Oicebot: 我是想进去看看
<uni00> myke2: 你也说说这是什么问题
<myke2> Loongjiang: 晚安
<uni00> myke2: 我还是第一次遇到这种情况，我猜可能是分区的事
<myke2> uni00: 分区会影响显卡?
<Stifler> hi
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 不在？ org2blog 这个用过没有？
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 一位大学教授对学生讲道：“古代‘吕’是接吻的意思，口对口，很形象；”　其中一学生问道：“如果‘吕’是接吻的意思，那么‘品’宇又怎么解释，三个人在一起接吻吗？”　教授正待发怒，又一个同学起来说：“我看‘品’字还好解释，‘器’宇呢？四个人和一只狗在于什么？”　全班笑作一团，教授摔书而去。 http://forum.ubunt
<Stifler> jrrp
<Oicebot> Stifler桑,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
<uni00> myke2: 不清楚，但是你觉得可能是什么问题
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 88.72% (Lv18)
<uni00> myke2: 我真的是没招
<Stifler> ...
<uni00> isoft: sorry现在来说我解决不了你的问题
<Loongjiang> ¹
<Stifler> zhong wen a zhong wen a..............
<lei`> gnome3 编译安装了ibus还是不能输入
<Stifler> Loongjiang: ni de zhong wen hao le mei?
<myke2> uni00: 不清楚, 但是我知道我在linux下可以锁掉无限网卡让windows下不能用, 要用类似软件解锁.
<Stifler> Emacs dang...
<uni00> myke2: 呃isoft的问题是进一次ubuntu再进windows就要重装显卡驱动……
<zxc> 各种羡慕嫉妒恨
<Stifler> chi fan qu,heng!
<myke2> uni00: 可能是ubuntu独占了显卡设备
<lei`> 百科说加这行到.install。但是不知道加在哪行下.tk-query-immodules-3.0 --update-cache
 * Oicebot 奉lei`之命邀请 --update-cache 到 #ubuntu-cn
<uni00> myke2: 重启进windows后就和ubuntu无关了啊，除非ubuntu会改windows的文件
<lei`> 没有人用gnome3吗
<myke2> uni00: 设备可以独占导致重启也没用的, 我这电脑win7如果是"休眠"断电, 然后启动到linux直接panic
<lei`> 没有人用ibus吗
<alvin_rxg> myke2: 没关系的吧……我这边 windows 休眠，linux 正常
<myke2> uni00: 另外一台电脑可以休眠然后到linux, 但是发现网络不能用的
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 我也是各个电脑不同
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<myke2> alvin_rxg: 可能和硬件和驱动都有关系, 我没有研究, 晚安了
<dark> 有人吗
<Oicebot> 没……
<pocoyo> dark: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<uni00> dsf
<uni00> 他的问题重启，而不是休眠
<uni00> 不能tab 了
<Guest15079> firefox4 中文菜单怎么弄
<systemf1> lei`, 我记得好像当时我是更新语言包中得到了合适的输入法
<RavenChan> nouveau在低端卡超越官方驱动了
<systemf1> firefox4 我现在也是英文的菜单，也不知道如何是好，我在更新一下系统
<systemf1> 或者语言包
<blueghost> 他奶奶的，居然 qt4 的官方版不包含 图标。
<blueghost> 安装又没有 放 程序菜单
<isoft> uni00, 我发现个问题
<uni00> isoft: 什么？
<lei`> systemf1: 你用的是gnome3吗
<blueghost> 不放，让人手动建启动图标， 你也得给图标啊
<blueghost> 打倒 qt4
<uni00> isoft: 我google了一下，好像出现你这种问题的好像只有thinkpad
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..............
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: WIN适合日常
 * edison0354 明天淘宝搞活动
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
 * edison0354 大家明天去围观淘宝啊！
 * edison0354 马上停电
<^k^> edison0354:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<isoft> uni00, 由于我不知道怎么直接连接外网，我就重启了下，重启后ubuntu不能启动，又出现刚刚告诉你的那个battery state问题，一直不动，死机了，我就先启动下xp，启动了xp，再启动ubuntu就可以正常启动
<uni00> isoft: 你的xp系统是不是原装的？
 * Oicebot 对uni00说：啥？没听清。
<isoft> uni00, 不是
<isoft> uni00, 不是原装的
<uni00> isoft: thinkpad有一个一键恢复工具你装了吗
<isoft> uni00, 装了
<uni00> isoft: 把它卸了
<isoft> uni00, 把它卸载了，恩，好的，我去卸载
<isoft> uni00, 我怎么直接用网线连接呢，它都不让我输入密码之类的，我不知道怎么弄这个了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 速度去死
<uni00> isoft: 不用整这个了，原来我是想远程登陆一下你的电脑看看，现在不用了
<systemf1> lei`, 不好意思，我没有注意到，但是我好想在网站上听说，UBUNTU准备废弃GNOME 3，改用其他的，具体名字我忘了
<systemf1> lei`, 就连编辑软件，在11.04中废弃openoffice改用lib什么的编辑软件
<Loongjiang> ~/quit
<FrankLv>  哎，我装了 oracle-xe ,它有个 apex 我关了后不知道怎么启动了？
<Loongjiang> 真好,
<Loongjiang> 你好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, Loongjiang小姐
<isoft> uni00, 我刚刚看了下xp，一键还原那个建现在不能用了，是刚买机子时能用，以后装了系统便没管了
<Loongjiang> Oicebot: 我成小姐了¹
<uni00> isoft: 那个软件现在你没有装吗？
<isoft> uni00, 没有装
<isoft> uni00, 我刚刚确认了
<uni00> isoft: 一直都没装？
<isoft> uni00, 以前有装过
<uni00> isoft: 我觉得就是因为那个一键恢复工具的事
<uni00> isoft: 那个工具会写入MBR而且会隐藏一个分区
<isoft> uni00, 后面就没装了，刚刚我还去试了下，都不能用，系统里没有thinkpad的工具了
<isoft> uni00, 是的，但是那个分区我现在管不了了
<uni00> isoft: 那个显卡问题依然没有解决？
<isoft> uni00, 你说的是正确的，显卡还是那样的
<isoft> uni00, 我以前发现过有一个多g的空间怎么也格式化不了，后面查了下，是thinkpad的专用区间
<Stifler> Loongjiang: your chinese input method is ok?
<uni00> isoft: 我搜了一下，出现这个问题的只有thinkpad
<isoft> uni00, 以前在vm上，虚拟机上没出现过问题
<Loongjiang> Stifler: yes,
<isoft> uni00, 我觉得你说的是正确的，
<uni00> isoft: 那个应该是为那个一键恢复工具用的
<Stifler> Loongjiang: How to do?
<isoft> uni00, 那个分区都没法删除
<Stifler> Loongjiang: i'm in fbterm too
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 这全靠myke2
<Stifler> Loongjiang: kuai shuo shuo,bie si wo le- -!
<uni00> isoft:那个分区可以在linux删除么？
<isoft> uni00, 我没试过，该怎么弄呢
<Loongjiang> Stifler: Stifler 相当复杂,搞一一两个钟呢,
<isoft> uni00, 我今天装的时候也发现个1g多的小分区
<Stifler> Loongjiang: shuo shuo kan a
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 你可以看我们的聊天记录
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 主要是他的
<uni00> isoft: 你找到磁盘实用工具，在那里面试试
<isoft> uni00, 我需要重装下linux？在重装时，怎么弄下？
<Stifler> Loongjiang: i cleared log,how to find it?
<tiejohn> 广东淫乱贪官 与百女有染 http://www.zaobao.com/wencui/2011/04/lhwb110411c.shtml	
<uni00> isoft: 为什么重装？
<isoft> uni00, 恩，在linux下可以做吗
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 你用lastlog查看啊¹,/lastlog myke2
 * Oicebot 对isoft说：应该是的吧。
<Stifler> Loongjiang: OK
<isoft> uni00, 就现在这样可以做吗，
 * Oicebot 对isoft说：不对。
<isoft> Oicebot, 请问 你的意见呢
<isoft> uni00, 我在linux下发现不了那个分区
<Stifler> isoft: That is BOT
<isoft> uni00, 现在没发现那个分区
<uni00> isoft: isoft 你找到磁盘实用工具了吗？
<isoft> uni00, 我马上找
<Loongjiang> Stifler: ibus-fbterm不是也能用吗,而且相当简单
<Stifler> Loongjiang:you use whitch one?
<Stifler> Loongjiang: ibus-fbterm is not in sources
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 今天之前一直用ibus-fbterm
<Stifler> Loongjiang: i prefer ucimf
<Stifler> Loongjiang: xian zai ne
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 现在刚刚用上ucimf
<Stifler> Loongjiang: with source code ?
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 你在龙江？
<Stifler> or settings?
<Loongjiang> Stifler: under the console-mode
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 是的
<Stifler> Loongjiang: i see
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 什么行业？
<uni00> Oicebot: 你说什么不对？
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 代码啊
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 龙江也有软件公司？
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 你在家SOHO ?
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 当然没有,
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 做PHP 还是 C ？
<Loongjiang> soiamso: C楫
<blueghost> 怎么我的虚拟人生启动不了了
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 你做PHP???????
<isoft> uni00, 我用ubuntu自带的 磁盘实用工具，发现有个1.4GB交换 的扩展分区
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 不是，现在跑业务，天天经过龙江
<blueghost> 有个可以将任意 文本输入框 设为 firefox 搜索框的插件 是什么我忘了
<uni00> isoft: 那个可能是swap分区，是虚拟内存
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 你在开发驱动？
<uni00> isoft: 一键恢复用的那个分区应该在最后面
<isoft> uni00, xchat能不能截图什么的，我不确定刘
<Loongjiang> soiamso: ！恩
<isoft> uni00, 我刚刚告知你的就是在最后面
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 就是在家里搞？
<uni00> isoft: 你就用系统自带的截图工具就行了，然后找个地方上传，给我地址就行了
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 开发驱动？
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 恩
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 开发什么的驱动？搞嵌入式的？
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 嵌入式的话，上来就玩LFS吧。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... LFS 还不如 ylmf 的那个，哈哈。
<isoft> uni00, 请问 我该怎么将截图发给你呢
<lemonhall> microcai: 嵌入式就是要紧凑。。。。啊
<soiamso> chengzi: ?
<uni00> isoft: 用电子邮件吧shijincheng.click@gmail.com
<lemonhall> 睡觉睡觉。。今天编程很不爽。。。总是没调试成功。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  赖老板不是买了个垃圾 LFS 脚本么，呵呵
<blueghost> microcai:) 走了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“blueghost姐姐，慢走~~~”
<microcai> blueghost:  滚吧 ;)
<blueghost> microcai:) Oicebot 那机器人好恶心
<microcai> Oicebot:  走了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“microcai樣，慢走~~~”
<uni00> blueghost: 发觉了
<blueghost> microcai:) ... 我是说 柠檬走了
 * Oicebot 挥手：“blueghost樣，慢走~~~”
<soiamso> Loongjiang: SOHO 前有驱动开发经验吗？
<blueghost> microcai:) ....
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 想转SOHO
<isoft> uni00, 不知道你收到没有，我第一次在linux上发邮件
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 我一直认为,¹fedora 是不错的发行版,尤其是开发,
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 当然,gentoo也有丰富的文档
<uni00> isoft: 等着呢，GFW搞的gmail有些不稳定
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 要看看用的是什么环境，不过肯定比ubuntu,ubuntu的LTS 对开发的部分不会更新。
<uni00> isoft: 你是在浏览器中上邮箱的吗
<TopWinStudio> 还有人在嘛？？
<isoft> uni00, 我是用那个evo。。什么的
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 如果用SDK的话，我觉得arch 不错。
<TopWinStudio> 咨询一个wine的问题，现在我的wine运行的程序菜单的字体都很小，怎么调节变大？？
<Kandu> isoft: 他和你的機器環境不同，很難幫你的。還是自己 google 比較快吧
<blueghost> soiamso:) 什么 sdk
<TopWinStudio> 咨询一个wine的问题，现在我的wine运行的程序菜单的字体都很小，怎么调节变大？？
<soiamso> TopWinStudio: 这里用wine的可能不多
<uni00> isoft: 你还用用浏览器进去发吧，那个我感觉不怎么好用
<soiamso> blueghost: ghc qt ......
<Loongjiang> TopWinStudio: 估计这里没几个人去wine
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 帮我看看 http://code.bulix.org/nmn29y-79679 这个错误
<TopWinStudio> i know that,但求知者。因为我要完全脱离xp哦。
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 我 wine
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 刚好有问题
<soiamso> blueghost: arch 很快就更新了。如果在ubuntu上要跟上的话，比较麻烦。
<TopWinStudio> 我的那个问题怎么解决？？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: winetricks 装 .net
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 拿出来晒晒
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) http://code.bulix.org/nmn29y-79679
<soiamso> TopWinStudio: 不能与魔鬼同行又如何脱离魔鬼？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 以前我已经装了啊。 那.wine目录我没删，以前都好好的
<Loongjiang> TopWinStudio: locate menu
<TopWinStudio> 就是我很多软件还需要用windows下的。暂时还没找到替换方案。所以我得用wine哦。就是wine目前的字体太小了。
<TopWinStudio> 怎么解决呢？
<Loongjiang> TopWinStudio: 找到菜单的配置文件,再修改字体
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 能玩很多游戏？
<Loongjiang> soiamso: 刚玩¹nethack
<TopWinStudio> 就是不知道在哪了。是所有的程序字体都小。而不是特定的程序。
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 你发过来的字有乱码。
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<alvin_rxg> 
<Loongjiang> TopWinStudio: 不是说了吗¹locate menu找啊
<alvin_rxg> ¹
<TopWinStudio> wine?
<uni00> isoft: 发了么？
<soiamso> Loongjiang: war3 效果如何？
<TopWinStudio> 具体locate menu是在哪里啊？winecfg里面没有看到呢
<TopWinStudio> war3效果很好。但是不能联网。
<uni00> isoft: 收到邮件了
<blueghost> 怎么问题啊
<isoft> uni00, 看到了
<uni00> isoft: 那个10G的分区是干吗的
<uni00> isoft: 最后那个是linux用的swap分区
<isoft> uni00, 不知道呢
<isoft> uni00, 我也纳闷，至少我没分过
<uni00> isoft: 你windows下不用它吗？
<isoft> uni00, 我当时只分了c d e f
<uni00> isoft: 那就把那个10G 的分区删了吧
<isoft> uni00,windows下面根本就看不到这个，只有四个大的
<isoft> uni00, 直接删除吗
<uni00> isoft: 你用那个磁盘分区工具应该可以
<isoft> uni00, 好像不行，也就它不行，没选项刘，不可选
<uni00> 那只又用fdisk了
<soiamso> Loongjiang: 你自己最多用那个发行版？
<uni00> isoft: 你在终端执行这个命令sudo fdisk /dev/sda这个命令具有一定的危险性，不要乱操作
<uni00> isoft: 执行了吗？
<isoft> uni00, 我把10G的空闲分区和别的分区的 选中时 情况，发你看
<uni00> isoft: 然后按我说的一步一步来
<isoft> uni00, 好的，刚刚给你发邮件了，马上
<uni00> isoft: 恩
<uni00> isoft: 那你就创建一个分区就是了
<isoft> uni00, 执行了，提示：command(m for help):
<uni00> isoft: 呃
<uni00> 等一下
<uni00> 先用磁盘实用工具试试吧，用fdisk有一定的危险性
<uni00> 你在终端里输入q先退出来
<Kandu> isoft: 別在這裡浪費時間
<uni00> Kandu: ？？
<isoft> uni00, 我将其类型 定位ext4了，可否？
<uni00> isoft: 可以
<uni00> isoft: 只要让一键恢复工具不能用它就行了
<isoft> uni00, 现在这个10G空间 好像与别的空间一样了，可以有更多的选项操作了，
<isoft> uni00, 创建了新的分区了
<uni00> isoft:然后就就重启试试吧，如果还不行，就只能再重装xp然后重装ubuntu，再不行我也不知道怎么做了
<isoft> Kandu, 不要这么说嘛
<isoft> uni00, 好的，谢谢
<uni00> isoft: isoft 你先重启吧，我等结果
<uni00> Kandu: 你了解这个问题吗？这个问题让我很纠结
<isoft> uni00, 我刚刚还是出现那种问题，在ubuntu重启时，不能启动，
<isoft> uni00, 只能先启动windows再启动ubuntu，若直接启动ubuntu的话，会在fsck时卡住，在battery时卡住，
<isoft> uni00, 我还发现，那个一键还原 还可以用
<uni00> isoft: 显卡驱动还有问题吗？
<isoft> uni00, 显卡驱动 提示 需要重装
<uni00> isoft: 我了个去，就是它的问题，应该想办法把一键还原去掉
<isoft> uni00, 你看 我现在把这个分区格式化 或者 别的什么可以吗
 * Oicebot 对isoft说：不是。
<isoft> Oicebot, 请问 我该怎么处理？
<uni00> Oicebot: 你说怎么弄？
<isoft> uni00, 我现在可以删除这个分区了，或者 格式化卷
<isoft> 大家都是高手，请教，请教
<uni00> isoft: 这个分区已经干关了
<uni00> isoft: 无关
<isoft> uni00, 但  还可以用 那个 一键还原的 键
<isoft> uni00, 驱动里面找不到 迹象
<uni00> isoft: 我在找关于一键还原的资料
<isoft> uni00, 好像两个系统互相有影响，要正确启动ubuntu，需要先启动windows，要正确启动windows，需要先没启动过ubuntu
<uni00> isoft: 是啊，我的电脑就从来没有遇到过这种事情
<uni00> isoft: 还有一个办法，你可以重装ubuntu但是装的时候一一步选择grub装在哪的
<isoft> uni00, 直接启动ubuntu，每次都启动不起来，都会出现fsck
<uni00> 你可以选择装在／分区所在的地方
<uni00> isoft: 我搜了一下，卸载一键恢复还挺麻烦的
<isoft> uni00, grup装在和linux一个地方？但是 linux装的时候没有选盘符啊
<uni00> isoft: 安装ubuntu的时候选好分区，有个高级
<uni00> isoft: 或者是下一步有个高级，我记不清了
<uni00> isoft: 那里可以选
<isoft> uni00, 这样子啊，我都浪费两张光盘了，呵呵，）
<isoft> uni00, 好把，我重装
<isoft> uni00, 那我重装了吧，谢谢了哈，耽误你这么长的时间
<alvin_rxg> 呵呵，问题都没弄清楚就重装……
<uni00> isoft: 或者你用wubi方式安装ubuntu
<uni00> isoft: 没事，但是这样做我也不能保证能解决问题
<uni00> 你可以在windows下用unetbootin做U盘启动盘
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 你能弄清么？请教，我实在是无能为力了
<isoft> alvin_rxg, 请你说说看不
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 说话
<alvin_rxg> log 太长了，我没弄清楚你们的问题。但对于“重装”俩字，我就这么评论
<isoft> uni00, wubi装不上，在网上下载东西 下载到一定时间就不行了，就提示错误
<Stifler> hi
<isoft> 我不知道是否是因为我 下载的系统iso有问题
 * Oicebot 对isoft说：不对。
<uni00> alvin_rxg:问题是这样的，重启进入ubuntu后xp的显卡驱动就要重装
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> uni00: ?
<uni00> isoft: 不是的，下载好iso就不用再下载了
<isoft> 是的
<Stifler> 哈哈,中文输入法解决
<uni00> isoft: 你上网搜一些用wubi安装的贴子看一看就知道了
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 我没把问题说清楚？
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 我好兴奋...
<alvin_rxg> uni00: 你说的是一个过程，不是问题……
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<isoft> uni00,  我就是按照他们的帖子来装的，他们也有人反映下载 而且时间也很久，我是在windows下直接点击wubi.exe装的
<alvin_rxg> Oicebot 是不是 傻瓜
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：怎么可能。
<happyaron> ...我是忙乱坏了，才顾得上看下IRC。。。
<alvin_rxg> Oicebot 是不是 白痴
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：应该是的吧。
<uni00> alvin_rxg: ？？
<Stifler> happyaron: 忙啥呢
<alvin_rxg> happyaron 是不是 对 Oicebot 有 基情？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：不对。
<uni00> isoft: 以前我也用wubi装过一次，不用下载的
<happyaron> Stifler: 还有啥，Destine呗
<Stifler> jrrp
<Oicebot> Stifler同志,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 85.6% (Lv18)
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 没
<Stifler> happyaron: 哦
<alvin_rxg> happyaron 是不是 对 Oicebot 有 人情？
 * Oicebot 对alvin_rxg说：这真不知道。
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<happyaron> .Oicebot off
<alvin_rxg> xD
<Stifler> *.*
<isoft> uni00, 你装完 大概耗费多少时间？
<alvin_rxg> 再来一次，它就被踢了
<Stifler> 哈哈
<Kandu> happyaron: 得空了引導管理下吧。最近頻道里無關言論比較多了
<uni00> isoft: 如果安装过程中不用更新的话十几分钟
<happyaron> Kandu: o
<uni00> isoft: 我的电脑比较慢
<alvin_rxg> isoft: 如果你熟悉安装过程的话，可以在半个小时内装完
<alvin_rxg> !ot
<lubotu2> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stifler> fbterm还蛮好用
<alvin_rxg> !ot-cn
<happyaron> roylez pocoyo 先别拿我打趣了，悦姐很生气，后果很严重啊。
<isoft> uni00, 主要是 要等很久才出现那个 真正的安装按钮
<isoft> 可能是我弄错了什么吧
<uni00> isoft: 我好久没用ubuntu 了，用wubi方式安装也是三年前弄过一次，不好意思实再是记不清了，不过我知道有镜像就不用再下载了
<uni00> isoft: 我找找看wubi方式安装
<isoft> uni00, 我下载的镜像 好像少了些文件，和官网给出的文件夹相比少了些文件，但是 我却是在官网下载的iso
<isoft> uni00, 我起初下载的是10.4，现在用的是10.10
<alvin_rxg> 吃饭 + 看你们讲笑话
<Stifler> hi
<alvin_rxg> 哎，讲笑话的机器人不在哦……
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍙ 
<uni00> isoft: 你可以校验一下
<isoft> uni00, 下载了两次 结果一样的，都少了些文件似的
<alvin_rxg> isoft: 有功夫下载两次，不如 md5 checksum
<uni00> isoft: http://bbs.cfanclub.net/read-htm-tid-274934-page-1-fpage-1-skinco-wind.html你看一下这个关于wubi安装的贴子
<isoft> alvin_rxg, 我试下
<^k^> ⇪ title: LINUX系统(Ubuntu)wubi安装图解| LINUX/UNIX专区| 菜鸟学院 - 电脑爱好者俱乐部论坛
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 他的那个问题你有什么看法
<alvin_rxg> uni00: 显卡？
<uni00> alvin_rxg: xp和ubuntu双系统，但是每次用ubuntu重启之后再进xp显卡驱动就要重装
<uni00> alvin_rxg: ati
<alvin_rxg> uni00: 为啥要重装显卡驱动呢？
<isoft> uni00, 我用的是第一种方法
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 问isoft，显卡驱动没了
<uni00> isoft: 你用第二种方法试试
<isoft> uni00, 行啊
<uni00> isoft: 就是把wubi.exe单独拉出来和镜像放在同一个目录
<alvin_rxg> 方法一和方法二，有毛区别……
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 虚拟光驱……
<alvin_rxg> uni00: 对于安装来说，都一样
<uni00> alvin_rxg:不知道他用什么虚拟光驱
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 你对他两个系统相互影响怎么看
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚 wubi 后遗症
<uni00> 他原来是硬盘安装的
<isoft> uni00, 你休息吧，我自己弄下
<alvin_rxg> uni00: 启动 windows 有何异常状况？比如磁盘检查之类的
<isoft> uni00, 我先下了
<uni00> isoft: 恩，晚安
<isoft> uni00, 晚安
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 他只说显卡驱动要重装
<alvin_rxg> 呃……没法发表任何意见。问题不明确
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 还能怎么明却，我若是找到问题的所在早就解决了
<alvin_rxg> uni00: 那最好。但问题不明确，所以得一步一步的了解呀，是否是 linux 使用中造成 windows 分区文件丢失啥啥的
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 现在我只能想到是联想的一键恢复占用MBR和隐藏分区
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 你觉得可能么？
<alvin_rxg> uni00: mbr 没事，隐藏分区有可能
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 但是把那个隐藏分区格式化了还是有问题
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 我猜那个一键恢复工具在windows开机的时候就启动了
<alvin_rxg> 看它是有谁来启动了
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 所以说现在问题的根源也找不到只能靠猜测一步步来
<alvin_rxg> 所以嘛，他除了显卡驱动没了，别的信息就没了吗？就直接去重装了吗？
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 按我的性格早就把windows和ubuntu都重装了
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 好像是只有显卡驱动没了
<alvin_rxg> 让他慢慢摸索吧
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 我搜了一下发现那个一键恢复工具很难卸载，好像还需要什么联想的启动盘
<alvin_rxg> 不是吧……
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 所以我的想法是把硬盘全格，不再装那个恢复工具
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 如果这样再不行的话我就实在是没辙了
<alvin_rxg> 或许吧
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 我之所以怀疑是恢复工具的原因，是因为我搜了一下只有thinkpad装双系统会出现各种怪问题
<uni00> alvin_rxg: 唉，睡了，晚安
<alvin_rxg> o
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍚ 
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 在啊
<Loongjiang> Oicebot: hi
<Loongjiang> Oicebot: 你是小狗
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍛ 
<isoft> 我 又回来 了
<isoft_> wo
<isoft> 大 家 用 什 么 中 文输入法呢
<^k^>  06:02
<knownbad> 键盘
<isoft> 我找到一种很好用的中文输入法,小企鹅,
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-12
<lotutu> GPLfeng: 你知道Ctrl显示鼠标在哪里设置的吗？它和vbox冲突
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍟ 
<Loongjiang> 7点
<Loongjiang> ucimf中英文切换的时候老是出现¹,怎么解决呢
<WilliamPan> 早上好
<Loongjiang> myke2万岁,省去了好多麻烦
<Loongjiang> 可以了
<Loongjiang> 测试
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍠ 
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看
<blueghost> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<blueghost> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en
<blueghost> E: 无法解析或打开软件包列表或状态文件。
<blueghost> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<blueghost> 则个怎么办
<yilian_fgpwd> http://1.1.1.1:80 上有什么？
<Loongjiang> 问下各位,w3m怎么下载网页中的链接啊,我试了N多种方法都不行
<Loongjiang> 要不哪个帮我下载了发给我¹
<flay> gmail被墙了么 一直没打开
<Loongjiang> flay: startx 是哪个包中的命令啊
<wacheng> 谁有mms地址呢，传几个给我
<calebot> Loongjiang: xinit (好像是)
<Loongjiang> calebot: 是xbase-client但在arch中不是
<calebot> Loongjiang: xbase-client 只是 metapackage
<Loongjiang> calebot:不晓得为什么,我的arch总是提示找不到/var/lib/pacman/synx/community.db这个文件
<calebot> 包管理的问题吧
<Loongjiang> calebot: 废话¹
<calebot> 干嘛跟 bot 生气？
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 早上好
<Loongjiang> lemonhall123: hi
<Loongjiang> lemonhall123走了
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: ..........
<Loongjiang> lemonhall123: 来了啊
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: 嗯。。正在被一个简单的LEFT JOIN搞得焦头烂额。。真是无语了
 * Loongjiang 表示不懂lemonhall123的鸟语
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0412/00/71DBRFQC00014JB5.html
<NoIE> 联合国官员证实科特迪瓦前总统巴博已投降
<NoIE> 【该评论已关闭】
<NoIE> http://news.163.com/11/0412/06/71E04V1J0001124J.html
<NoIE> 中央综治办主任:中国是治安最好的国家之一
<NoIE> 【该评论已关闭】
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 好
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 怎么装 wine 的 .net 啊
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 从 winestrike 要 4小时呢
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 装 windows 的 .net 又出错
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 知道有什么好方法吗
<wacheng> ubuntu下自由门打开了怎么还是不能上网阿
<blueghost> 谁知道  怎么 在 wine 下 装 .net。一个游戏需要他
<blueghost> 装 那游戏 盘 提供的.net安装， 又出错
<ofan> blueghost: 不是有mono么
<blueghost> ofan:) 要2 小时 啊。 有没有 快点 的
<ofan> blueghost: 虚拟机
<blueghost> ofan:) 装游戏 提供的 .net 安装 ，在复制某个 .dll 文件出错。 提示不明白
<ofan> blueghost: wine问题太多
<blueghost> ofan:) 但我的游戏已经用 wine 安装了
<blueghost> ofan:) 升级之前，那游戏运行的好好的。 升级后，少了 .net， 我也忘了当时怎么解决 .net 的了。 貌似不用那么长时间。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 就是用哪个脚本来装吧
<lemonhall123> 正则熟悉的人在不在？
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) winestrike??? 要 2 小时
<lemonhall123> 3962a4023,4024
<lemonhall123> > 噷	6.18262663209	1
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 什么问题， 我会 qt4 的正则， 不过和 perl 的略有不同， 看我是否帮得上
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 什么意思
<lemonhall123> 我现在想匹配第一行那串数字。。并且删掉第一行。。。。
<lemonhall123> 第二行是我想要的内容，我可以写出匹配。。。但是我不知道怎么删掉第一行那串对我无用的东西
<blueghost> 数字是固定的，还是 有规律的。 还是 第一行
<lemonhall123> 第二行很简单：^>.*
<blueghost> 还是 文本中 所有 3962a4023,4024
<lemonhall123> 没规律，就是一个DIFF文件。。行数也不固定。。可能跟着好几个好想要的内容行。。。
<blueghost> 换个思维，不删除第一行，而提取第二行，那行吗
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 当然可以。。。但是我只是在用一个文本编辑器。。没用PERL语言。。。。。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 主要就是想在编辑器里直接搞定，不想再写一个脚本，可能时候太懒了吧
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 你是说删除 396...这个数字??
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 嗯。。对
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 想用编辑替换的那个对话框就搞定这个简单问题
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 题外话， 我常对儿子说，“不要懒，只要做多一步，可能就会很轻松，更省力，更舒服， 懒的话，可能用的力气更多”
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 反而 更 累，时间更长
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 在ubuntu 10.4中删除掉php5.3改为php5.2所遇到的怪问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325177&p=2270869#p2270869 很奇怪的，我已经改成5.2了，但是不支持mysql，被我弄来弄去后把php.ini文件都搞没了，但是竟然还技持php，这是什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aboc — 2011-04-12 10:10
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 就是 3962a....这个数字是固定 的吗， 还是不固定的
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 好吧。起始我只是想知道怎么取反。。。我再找找，不行就提取匹配行。。我只想干掉不匹配的行
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 固定的话，你 删除 这个数字不就行了吗
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 是不是固定是 3962a....这个数字的
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 还是 非 >开头的数字
<Loongjiang> lemonhall123: lemonhall123 用vim  dd掉第一行不行了,那么麻烦
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 定然是不固定的。。那个是DIFF文件定位的一串行号。。。乱得很
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 他不是这个意思
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 找前面不是 < 的数字
<blueghost> lemonhall123:)  (?!...)
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 嗯。。对
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 这样的格式
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 这个是取反？
<blueghost> (?!<)\d*
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 不是，找到前面非<的数字
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) google 正则 (?!)
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 有的
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 算了，听你的吧。。取匹配行。。输出。。。麻烦
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 你找啊，找到了，以后碰到类似的，就 知道怎么做了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 花点时间 解决一下，有好处的
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 可能现在是花时间了，以后就省时间了啊
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 应该是 (?!< \<)数字
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 搞定了：^[^>].*$
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) qt的正则 这个 不同， 不能找 前导的，只能找 const (?=char)， 找到 const 后面是 char的， 找不到 char 前面是 const的
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 取反就OK了。。。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 取一切不以>开头的行。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 好吧
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 你厉害
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa: 怎么不能用msn啊？
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 不过你也可以想另一种方法(?!< ...)这个
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 查找 前面跟着 不是 < 的字符串
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 呵呵，都行。。我喜欢取反。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 好像你的方法 是 正规的吧
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 但是 学多一个， 现在用不着， 以后可能有用呢， 强烈 鼓励你用多种方法 做这个。 以后碰到类似的，就有多种方法可以选择
<amro1> 问下有玩mame模拟器的不？
<blueghost> amro1:) 我不玩
<amro1> buleghost, 好孩子
<blueghost> amro1:) 我玩虚拟人生， 几个 小人 互相 勾引，互相背叛。
<blueghost> amro1:) 四角恋
<ofan> amro1: mame?
<amro1> blueghost, 好可怕.
<blueghost> amro1:) ?
<amro1> ofan，恩，安装了sdlmame，但是rom找不到
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 好，我再试试你的方法
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 就算不对， 你也知道这个方法是错的，以后在碰到这个问题，就可以避开。 其实我的意思就是说，在有空的时候， 多点尝试不同的东西，或不同的方法。 在有问题的时候，就有更多方法选择，或者 避免很多不必要的错误
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 至少，再碰到 问题，第一时间就可以想到 “blueghost说的 都是错的， 不要听他的”
<amro1> blueghost, 四角恋先生 :)
<iGirl> 那...再添我这一脚吧~~~
<casio1374633> 想请问一下,用enconv如何批量把utf-8的文件转换成gbk文件
<casio1374633> 我使用enconv把gbk批量转换成utf8只是enconv *就可以了,.但是反过来不会
<casio1374633> 有谁能帮助一下吗?
<lemonhall123> calebot: iconv -f utf8 -t gbk *
<lemonhall123> casio1374633: 我晕。。你改个ID。。。。
<lemonhall123> casio1374633: 这样不行？
<lemonhall123> casio1374633: iconv -f utf8 -t gbk *
<casio1374633> 为什么要改ID?
<lemonhall123> casio1374633: TAB出来的第一个不是你。。。没啥。。。也不太麻烦。。。
<lemonhall123> casio1374633: 按两次TAB就行了
<casio1374633> .....
<lemonhall123> casio1374633: 我不在LINUX下。。这样不行么？ iconv -f utf8 -t gbk *？？？
<ofan> firefox 严重依赖gnome啊 ...
<casio1374633> 我试试先
<lemonhall123> ofan: 我想说你说反了。。。。gnome3严重依赖FF
<blueghost> amro1:) 讲述一个纯情简单的画家 爱上了一个 魅力无穷，爱调情 的 贼。 一对 由女侦探 和发明家结合 夫妻。 聪明，干练的女侦探 最后 还是 爱上了 同样聪明的 贼。 纯情女画家因为离不开那贼，而选择哑忍。 那 发明家和贼是一个 好兄弟，好朋友，但是却不知道 贼背地里 和他的侦探妻子有一腿，依然和贼以兄弟相称， 发明家 在他发明事业
<blueghost> 上是个佼佼者， 但除此之外 是个白痴
<ofan> lemonhall123: ... ff4还要装hal...
<casio1374633> lemonhall123: 貌似不行啊
<blueghost> amro1:) 剧情挺老土 吧
<ofan> 有没有用firefox  nightly ,4.0的插件能用?
<lemonhall123> casio1374633: 那你搜索一下吧。。。无非就是个批量而已。。。。man iconv 或者 GOOLGE一下 iconv 批量/BATCH
<lemonhall123> blueghost: ........................
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我已经对你无语了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) :)
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 玩游戏 玩出一个 肥皂剧
<blueghost> amro1:) 你想做那个角色，贼? 发明家？女画家？女侦探？
 * edison0354 大家去淘宝买衣服啦～
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<ofan> blueghost: 大苏 不用上班?
<lemonhall123> edison0354: ............
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 后续还有，女侦探 因为性格强烈，还是有基本 的 道德底线，最后选择 和 发明家 离婚。 离婚时，画家 找 贼 倾诉，当然贼 就是 假星星得了。因为 女侦探 的性格刚列，逼着 贼 要抛弃 女画家， 当然 贼也是表面一套，背里一套。最后女侦探无法忍受，最后离开了贼。 女画家依然不离不弃跟着贼
<blueghost> ofan:) 在家 做项目
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 大叔好
<Loongjiang> edison0354: links 无法显示中文,有能的么
<Loongjiang> links 无中文
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 啥东西？我爪机
<edison0354> jyf1987: →_→
<Loongjiang> edison0354: w3m不能下载,links 可以一载,但什么都看不到,想下载点mp3听真难
<MeaCulpa> .
<Loongjiang> w3m不能下载,links 可以一载,但什么都看不到,想下载点mp3听真难
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 啥是w3m
<Loongjiang> ed
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 文本模式的中文浏览器
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: w3m
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: 我记得可以下载。。。。不过也忘了。。。。
<cui_inspur> 请教个问题，evolution3里面，新邮件消息提示怎么找不到了？
<ghosTM55> yo，大家早~
<cui_inspur> 请教个问题，evolution3里面，新邮件消息提示怎么找不到了？
<Kandu> 早~
<crose> 都快正午了还早呐:P
<wacheng> uget怎么下载磁力链接呢？添加了不能点确定呢
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 你来了
<crose> wacheng: uget能下磁链？
<lemonhall123> gentoo算哪个系的？
<crose> wacheng: 用transmission等bt客户端
<crose> lemonhall123: 计算机系:-D
<wacheng> 不能吗？我怎么记得uget可以用aria2呢
<wacheng> aria2不是可以下载bit链接吗？
<crose> wacheng: bt不一定都能解析磁链的
<edison0354> lemonhall123:
<edison0354> lemonhall123: →_→
<wacheng> 那一般什么软件速度比较快呢？
<wacheng> 我感觉transmission速度好慢哦
<edison0354> wacheng: p2p,吸血是会被鄙视的
<Stifler> hi
<wacheng> 我还不知道什么是吸血呢？嘿嘿
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍢ 
<crose>  wacheng: 用qt，ut什么的试试
<wacheng> qt ut是什么意思，我刚用ubuntu3天
<crose> qtorrent，utorrent
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu国外衍生版 • e17报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325184&p=2270917#p2270917 "This is very bad. Enlightenment SEGV'd. This is not meant to happen and is likely a sign of a bug in Enlightenment or the libraries it relies on. You can gdb attach to this process now to try debug it or you could exit, or just hit restart to try and get your desktop back the way it was." 每次开机都这样。关 ...
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 听说你也用上了ucimf
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 是啊
<FrankLv> 我常远程，我rtorrent
 * edison0354 第三届京东手机节隆重开幕！99元超值机，游戏体感手机299元，苹果4代直降千元（限量供应）！更多特价请登陆京东商城！[京东商城]
 * edison0354 京东给我短信了。。。
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 你有没有发现,console mode 很难下载东西,比如mp3,w3m不支持,links不显示中文,纠结
<ofan> firefox+Pentadactyl 很帅啊...
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 发现了，而且有些LINK在X下可以打开，在CLI下用W3M就打不开了
<Loongjiang> 你还整了X?????????
 * edison0354 chromium淡定的飘过
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 以防万一嘛
<ofan> 不过firefox的js还是慢了
<sheshark> 有没有在终端下浏览pdf的软件？
 * sheshark 有没有在终端下浏览pdf的软件？
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 好慢啊。还要两小时，貌似怎么 没变过
<Loongjiang> sheshark: 有,不过不忘了叫什么了,你可以去solidot.org上看看
<ofan> sheshark: 终端下怎么浏览?
<sheshark> Loongjiang: 恩，我看看
<Loongjiang> sheshark: 都说有了
<blueghost> sheshark:) 或者你 修改一下 类似的软件， 移植到终端
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) Vista排名第三，苹果和Linux操作系统垫底。
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) linux 指的是 桌面吧
<sheshark> blueghost: 我哪里有这麽大的本事
<Loongjiang> sheshark: 我找到 了,fbida
<blueghost> sheshark:)
<sheshark> Loongjiang: 是的
<Loongjiang> 给个fedora 15的下载链接,arch受够了,
 * Loongjiang 表示仍然不习惯arch
<lambdaq> meld打开一个上三方合并，应该编辑中间那个文件对吧？
<ofan> Loongjiang: ...
<Loongjiang> ofan: 怎么了
<ofan> Loongjiang: 目送..
<Loongjiang> ofan: 想下载音乐听听,怎么样整不了
<Loongjiang> ofan: 还是fedora用习惯了
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 怎么下载不了
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 终端下没有相应的浏览器
<ofan> Loongjiang: 前期需要配置
<HEver_VV> 各位，在chromium的地址栏里输入 about:plugins可以列出所有插件，我想问问除了about  命令还有什么？about后面还能加什么？我google了下没找到文档讲这个。。。。
<Loongjiang> ofan: 晓得,但实在是快崩溃了
<HEver_VV> 我记得还有一个可以调整一些变量的值。。。
<ofan> Loongjiang: 如果很注重体验,还是用ubuntu比较好
<Loongjiang> ofan: never,感觉fedora最顺手
<HEver_VV> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/4094586/
<ofan> Loongjiang: 差不多的..
<HEver_VV> 这个东西没有官方文档的吗？
<NoIE> 我中奖了，奖品是 vmware 的一本用户手册，他们要用ups给我送过来。。。
<Loongjiang> ofan: 帮我搜个伯牙绝弦的下载链接贴在这里
<ofan> ...
<Loongjiang> ofan: 偶想先放松下
<ofan> Loongjiang: ...什么东西
<Loongjiang> ofan: mp3啊,在google音乐上搜下¹
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你不能搜么
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: w3m真的可以下载。。。。。
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: 去MP3.BAIDU.COM搜索就好了
<Loongjiang> ofan: 没有能用的浏览器,¹w3m提示没有¹download server
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: google的话估计JSy用得太多了。。。
<ofan> Loongjiang: 装X...
<lemonhall123> ofan: +1
<Loongjiang> ofan: 装什么呢,没X
<ofan> Loongjiang: 我说装xserver
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 还是弄个X吧
<Loongjiang> ofan: pacman提示说找不到
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 找不到X的包啊,我气
<Loongjiang> 我气啊¹
<Loongjiang> Stifler:给个mp3的下载链接啦,我直接wget
<Loongjiang> Stifler:给个mp3的下载链接啦,我直接wget
<Loongjiang> Stifler:给个mp3的下载链接啦,我直接wget
<Loongjiang> Stifler:给个mp3的下载链接啦,我直接wget
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang: .. ..
<Loongjiang> 我下线了么
<ofan> 下了
<Stifler> Loongjiang: ==哈
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: w3m支持下载，而且好像就是用的WGET下载的。。。。。你稍微设置一下就知道了
<Loongjiang> lemonhall123: 能下载,但不能下载音乐
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: 为啥？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall123: javascript
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/w3m_support_for_Emacs_Wiki
<^k^> ⇪ title: EmacsWiki: w3m support for Emacs Wiki
<Stifler> Loongjiang: http://202.100.93.123/file5.top100.cn/201104121144/78D8BBC5C87222FA88536EE3C5D71511/Special_141572/What%20I%27ve%20Done.mp3
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 这么长,我怎么输入,等下我用erc时 你再一遍
<lemonhall123> m.baidu.com
<lemonhall123> 谁用W3M打开这个试试。。。。
<lemonhall123> 我还真想知道能否打开移动互联网
<Stifler> Loongjiang: http://202.100.93.123/file5.top100.cn/201104121144/78D8BBC5C87222FA88536EE3C5D71511/Special_141572/What%20I%27ve%20Done.mp3
<Loongjiang> Stifler: hi,我来了
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang m.baidu.com
<Stifler> Loongjiang: ^.^
<lemonhall123> Loongjiang: 移动的W3M可以不？
<ofan> lemonhall123: wap的,opera能直接打开
<ofan> chrome也可以
<Stifler> lemonhall123: 可以打开
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍣ 
<lemonhall123> ofan: opera我知道。。我就想看看W3M可以不可以
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类软件 • ubuntu下GNS3模拟PIX不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325187&p=2270955#p2270955 我在ubuntu下安装了GNS3 0.7.3版，路由器能正常使用，但是PIX却有问题。我把GNS3和PIX直连，接口相互ping却不通，却不知道为何。如有知道的，请告诉小弟一声。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 syjml — 2011-04-12 11:41
<blueghost> 在终端怎么输入中文 zhcon???
<microcai> blueghost:  用 X 不得了
<bao__> anyone know some good domain registrar?
<blueghost> 不知道为什么， 我总不能同时 做两样东西， 有个东西 烦着， 就总等着他完成。 本来 等着完成 的时候 可以做其他的。 但是 总提不起 精神， 总在等着 那个完成
<blueghost> microcai:) 我是说如果没有 x 的话
<microcai> blueghost:  没有如果
<ofan> blueghost: 用screen或tmux
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦。 可以有 中文环境?
<blueghost> microcai:) ...
<ofan> blueghost: 没
<ofan> blueghost: 终端下支持中文就是蛋疼..
<blueghost> ofan:) ....
<blueghost> ofan:) 就一定要 蛋疼， 要装 什么呢
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 输入中文用ibus-fbterm或是fbterm_ucmif
<microcai> blueghost:   诶
<happyaron> ofan: 推特id？
<Loongjiang> ofan: 蛋疼,我现在进不了X,你说,如果不是终端中文,我用什么上IRC
<ofan> blueghost: 用X
<ofan> happyaron: 0xFAN吧 好久不上了
<leaveboy> http://news.163.com/11/0412/06/71E04V1J0001124J.html
<Loongjiang> ofan: 都说用不了X了
<ofan> Loongjiang: fbterm
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ... ...  fbterm-ibus ?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 是ibus-fbterm
<happyaron> ofan: 哦
<microcai> Loongjiang:  X 实在是太稳定了。 都不知道怎么才能 crash 掉 X
<Stifler> 纠结
<Loongjiang> microcai: 还有ucimf
<microcai> Loongjiang:  o
<microcai> Loongjiang:  对 fbterm 无爱。
<ofan> microcai: 太容易了
<microcai> ofan: ?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 恩
<ofan> microcai: 太容易让X蹦了
<Stifler> 大家用那种字体啊，我的字看起来好累
<leaveboy> manca
<microcai> Stifler:   System
<Stifler> microcai: 我试试
<microcai> Stifler:  Fixed
<Loongjiang> Stifler: myke2推荐的挺好,你没用么！
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 没，我自己捣鼓的
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 都看不到你们的记录。。。
<Loongjiang> Stifler:         的很恶心的
<ofan> 谁用firefox4
<ofan> 网页缩略图太悲剧了
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 默认的太恶心了
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 是啊
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 我现在的很漂亮,
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 啥字体
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 改了一大堆配置,我也不晓得用的是哪个,但我的fbtermrc里是mono
<Stifler> 最近起床总是恶心干呕，晕了
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 好，我试试
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 不用改,那是默认的
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/E7vNH.png
<ofan> 这个缩略图怎么这么悲剧...
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 哦
<Loongjiang> ofan: 杯具
<ofan> Loongjiang: 你又看不到...
<Stifler> ofan: 好乱
<Loongjiang> ofan: 我感受得到
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/BdMQb.png
<ofan> 彻底悲剧啊
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 你给的链接,4.7M要下20分钟,我倒
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 我只用了3秒，^_^
<Stifler> ofan: 这么乱怎么用啊
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 那可能是因为我在bt
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 哦，你多少带宽？
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 6M
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 还是没我快 ^.^
<Loongjiang> ä½ 10M！！¹
<ofan> Stifler: 只能不去用了
<^k^> Loongjiang:say ф╜а10Mя╝Бя╝БЭ╣ in IBM866 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 30M光纤
<ofan> Stifler: ..
<Stifler> ofan: ^-^
<leaveboy> 咪咪
<Loongjiang> ^k^: 你还给我乱码,¹à¦•à§à¦•à§¹à¦•à§°
<^k^> Loongjiang:say ^k^: 你还给我乱码,¹à¦•à§à¦•à§¹à¦•à§° in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Loongjiang> 你还乱码！！
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 人家小K引用的你的乱码。。。
<xwx> 虚拟机能不能装arch？
<xwx> 效果怎么样？
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 话说你怎么有乱码？
<Loongjiang> Stifler:羡慕
<Stifler> xwx: 刚刚的额
<xwx> Stifler: 好的，，马上装
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 小K发的
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 不是我拉的
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 哦
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 羡慕
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 羡慕啥啊
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 你在测乱码？ - -！
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 羡慕你的网速
<ofan> Stifler: 你在电信上班?
<Stifler> Loongjiang: :-)，也不是很快，3M/S，我同学还有10M/S的
<Stifler> ofan: 不是
<ofan> Stifler: ...
<Stifler> ofan: 基本上硬盘不存东西，都在线用，:-)
<ofan> Stifler: 东西存哪>
<ofan> ?
<Stifler> ofan: 没东西可存啊，电影歌啥的都在线看
<ofan> Stifler: ...
<Stifler> ofan: ^ ^
<lemonhall> blueghost: hg clone https://bitbucket.org/grimmdp/winmerge 帮我看一下这个怎么编译
<leaveboy> xwx: 虚拟机不能装arch，只能装lfs
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是QT的项目。。我想编译它
<Stifler> ofan: 我这种环境真是被浪费了
<ofan> Stifler: 浪费了
<ofan> leaveboy: 为啥不能?
<Stifler> leaveboy: 可以的吧
<edison0354> Loongjiang: Stifler: 你俩就在这里YD的晒带宽吧……
<Stifler> edison0354: ^.^
<Stifler> edison0354: 应该还有更高的吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 校园网无法登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325194&p=2270996#p2270996 大家好，我现在遇到的问题是校园网无法登录。我觉得应该根本获取不到地址。 但是我用ADSL能上网，如果换成校园网就不行了。 我们的校园网是首先自动获取地址，直接打开浏览器会被自动引导到登录的地址。 现在校园 ...
<Stifler> 谁推荐个电影或动画啊，好无聊..
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么
<ofan> Stifler: TBBT
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要看看先， qt 的项目，有可能 是 cmake 的，有可能是 qmake 的，也有可能是一般 的 ./configure make make intall 的
<Stifler> ofan: Ok
<roylez> Stifler: 处刑人
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 所以要先看看。 你想加入 他们 的项目吗
<Stifler> roylez: 收到
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该是 qmkae , make, make install 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 收到了吗
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 lemonhall 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 lemonhall 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
<MeaCulpa> gmake可以包容qmake嘛
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那我不知道， 还有 gmake???
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 他那个 项目 是 .pro 的。 里面就是 qmake 的项目。 gmake 不知道
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 收到了吗
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 怎么他说说就不回应了， 和英语老师 xxoo 吗
<Guest90290> 呵呵
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 出来
<Guest90290> 请问一下怎样注册一个用户名阿
<blueghost> Guest90290:) /msg nickserv help
<blueghost> Guest90290:) 什么客户端
<Guest90290> 谢谢
<blueghost> Guest90290:) 什么客户端
<Stifler> Guest90290: 使用 /nick 新昵称
<blueghost> Stifler:) 他要注册
<blueghost> Guest90290:) 什么客户端
<Guest90290> irssi
<OT_iux> Syntax: /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<blueghost> Guest90290:) 那没问题， ubuntu 默认的那个，有点 怪， 不支持 /msg 命令
<blueghost> Guest90290:) 先 改名
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 出来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 出来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 出来出来出来
<blueghost> tnnd
 * palomino|working momo OT_iux 
<Guest90290> ????
 * OT_iux 打滚蹭蹭騳
<Guest90290> /nick ***不行阿
<blueghost> Guest90290:) 先改名， 要不 如果 按照 OT_iux 直接做的话， 就是 注册了你当前的名字了
<blueghost> .....
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 有qmake你就qmake咯
<blueghost>      /nick banlemonhall
 * MeaCulpa !
<OT_iux> Guest90290:  /nick 名字 命令可以更改你当前的名字，但是首位不能是数字或符号
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我不懂 gmake， gtk 的???
 * OT_iux 飞扑咩库鲁帕
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 咩库?
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: .... g is not gimp but gnu
<blueghost> ....
<MeaCulpa> OT_iux: 弹开
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦， 谢谢了。 我不懂这个
<nihao> ok
<blueghost> gnu make ??
<nihao> 那现在还能改吗？
<blueghost> nihao:) 注册了， 按 OT_iux 说的， 你还要 收 email 激活
<blueghost> nihao:) 注册前 可以改啊
<Stifler> 背景透明边看电影边聊天，真爽啊
<blueghost> Stifler:) 像穿了 透视装
<blueghost> 该死 的 lemonhall
<Stifler> blueghost: 是啊 - -!
<nihao> 哦，好的
<nihao>  请问一下什么是OT_iux阿。不好意思阿
<blueghost> 怎么 我帮人， 就没人理我 呢，好不容易 可以解决一下 别人 的 困难， 倒不被人理睬
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 出来
<nihao> 没有阿 我理你的阿
<Stifler> blueghost: 你远程踢他一下试试
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看到我说的吗
<blueghost> Stifler:)
<blueghost> Stifler:) 可能他看到了，就是不做声， 让 我像猴子 上挑下窜
<Stifler> <<处刑人>>很给力啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我只要你回复 “看到了”
<blueghost> 算了，不管他了
<Stifler> blueghost: 他在玩你，^_^
<blueghost> Stifler:)
<nihao> complex
<ofan> Stifler: 好看?
<blueghost> Stifler:) 难得有机会 可以帮帮 人。艾。 深奥的帮不了。 我还是认真学下高深 的。
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 你有什么事啦
<Stifler> ofan: 恩，英国上世纪的风格
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) lemonhall 的问题，我回答他了， 他 不回应一下
<Stifler> blueghost: :-)
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 不知道他有没有看到。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 吃饭去了
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 可能他和英语老师卿卿我我了
<Stifler> xxoo
<blueghost> lemonhall:) o
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qmake, make, make install
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我知道啊。。。估计是少装了个库
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你要加入他们的项目吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 想加个小功能而已。。。。没想加入
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似要先 编译 lib 吧
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 你真搞
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 贡献代码???
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似他有另外的库。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我就是想编译这个程序的话，应该装libqt4-core?
<lemonhall> blueghost: libqt4-dev....干嘛的
<Stifler> lemonhall: and libqt4-dev
<lemonhall> Stifler: 唔。。。。
<lemonhall> Stifler: 看来编译都需要DEV开头的东西。。。
<Stifler> lemonhall: **-dev都是用来开发的
<blueghost> libxdiff
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你安装 qt4-dev-tool 就什么都有了
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 好不容易下载来的,居然没声音
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。我试试。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 只是安装 qt4 就只有 运行库而已
<lemonhall> blueghost: .....................
<lemonhall> blueghost: dev-tool不会是个奇大的虚拟包吧。。。。
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 有没有加入audio用户组?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你安装 qtcreator 看看.
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊。
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 当然,
<Stifler> Loongjiang: snd打头的进程有吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你不要 头文件 吗， 你不要 designer 吗， 你不要 翻译工具吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是把所有的开发环境都安装了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 嫌麻烦 你就一个一个 安装 吧 libqt4gui-dev 这样的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果是 ubuntu ， qt4的开发环境 会不全， 你就在 nokia 官网下载 qtsdk
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就什么都有了， 不需要的都给你装
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 没有加组,命令行怎么加
<lemonhall> blueghost: ...........
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 这个，问高级用户吧，我都是临时GOOGLE的。。。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) gh 是什么 版本控制
<lemonhall> blueghost: 也是一个分布式的，类似GIT。。。。
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 不用问,我用root都没声音
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果不是 要求很高的， ubuntu 源 的 qt4 开发环境 就可以了。 官方的有很多基本用不上，除非你开发 手机 什么的。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你开发手机的？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我也编译一下 看看
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 开发手机是嵌入式,请注意专业用语
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不， 但是我忍受不了ubuntu 的不全。 我就是 要高大全， 没用 放着也行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我基本就是想给它写个插件。。。也就是试试看，也许都不需要用到QT。。。毕竟插件多数都使用一些诸如LUA的动态语言来搞定的。。。
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 我不开发啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: mercurial
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但是 你也得 知道他是怎么加载 插件 的吧
 * edison0354 大家用android的刷机没？
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦， 看过 mercurial, hg 就是这个???
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: en
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) thx
<aBiNg> edison0354: me
<MeaCulpa> 大概是mercurual 怎么个缩写法都很难听吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩就是 mercurial
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你 改了源码，应该要 发布回给他 吧。 除非 只是 调用。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<edison0354> aBiNg: CM7正式版有改进不？
<redboy> 终于是没有注册
<lemonhall> blueghost: 就是看看，我刚看了。。还没有插件机制呢。
<aBiNg> edison0354: 那得看 CM6 啦。:P 但我不用 CM。
<edison0354> aBiNg: ……我还在beta3，马上刷正式版……
<lemonhall> blueghost: 睡觉去。。。C++的代码看不懂。。。。
<blueghost> 谁帮我 扫盲一下。 gpl 我知道，修改了某个项目的代码， 就需要将 修改后的代码。 如果修改只是自己用呢，要不要 将代码 发布出来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ....
<aBiNg> edison0354: 机型？
<edison0354> aBiNg: G3
<edison0354> aBiNg: 垃圾爪机啊！
<Stifler> 哪个高手带我做东西啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你可一加 插件功能呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 弄一个插件 的接口，然后按照接口编插件lib，应该不是很难。如果要绑定 的， javascript 我指导怎么做，lua 就不清楚了
<aBiNg> edison0354: 要看维护者的 commit，做了什么了。什么稳定版，都浮云啊
<Stifler> 哪个高手带我做东西啊
<blueghost> Stifler:) 什么东西
<blueghost> 谁帮我 扫盲一下。 gpl 我知道，修改了某个项目的代码， 就需要将 修改后的代码。 如果修改只是自己用呢，要不要 将代码 发布出来
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 你先去launchpad.org改bug吧
<blueghost> Stifler:) 带你做什么
<blueghost> 谁帮我 扫盲一下。 gpl 我知道，修改了某个项目的代码， 就需要将 修改后的代码，就要公开 修改的源码。 如果修改只是自己用呢，要不要 将代码 发布出来
<ofan> Stifler: 做什么
<Stifler> blueghost: 随便啊，我开发经验太少啊
<edison0354> aBiNg: 其实我最恶心你的是刷完以后装那一堆软件还有各种设置……
<Stifler> Loongjiang: 我看看
<blueghost> Stifler:) 关键你喜欢什么，懂什么
<Stifler> ofan: 随便啦
<aBiNg> edison0354: 你 beta 升 stable 还要 wipe 么？
<blueghost> Stifler:) 看看 lemonhall 那个
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 谁帮我 扫盲一下。 gpl 我知道，修改了某个项目的代码， 就需要将 修改后的代码，就要公开 修改的源码。 如果修改只是自己用呢，要不要 将代码 发布出来
<ofan> 求推荐firefox主题....
<Stifler> blueghost: 懂点C,java,php,delphi
<edison0354> aBiNg: 貌似这次推荐wipe下……
 * ofan 求推荐firefox主题....
<blueghost> lemonhall:)  谁帮我 扫盲一下。 gpl 我知道，修改了某个项目的代码， 就需要将 修改后的代码，就要公开 修改的源码。 如果修改只是自己用呢，要不要 将代码 发布出来
<Stifler> blueghost: ok
<blueghost> Stifler:) 哦
<aBiNg> edison0354: 我觉得没有必要的
<edison0354> aBiNg: 既然他推荐了……
<blueghost> Stifler:) https://bitbucket.org/grimmdp/winmerge/overview
<aBiNg> 噱头而已。都滚动 commit 了
<Stifler> blueghost:  i see
<blueghost> Stifler:) 刚好 lemonhall 也想 改下什么。
<Stifler> blueghost: 哦
<edison0354> ofan: chromium飘过
<aBiNg> edison0354: 如果有比较稳定的 AOSP for G3，我倒建议用 AOSP。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不是我不理你。。是我要去睡会儿。。。不加入项目组给别的项目加那么大的功能不太好的。。。人家自己就要实现插件机制的。。2.X版本它就有，3.X它全部移植到QT下做，所以还没实现。。。。。我去睡了
<edison0354> aBiNg: AOSP？啥？也是个moc？
<edison0354> aBiNg: mod
<blueghost> 谁帮我扫扫盲， 我改一些源代码，只是自己做，是否可以不发布出来。还是凡修改 的都要 发布
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你是啥爪机？
<ofan> blueghost: 不公布就无所谓
<aBiNg> edison0354: Android Open Source Project == AOSP
<edison0354> aBiNg: 额
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者你可以修改 代码，然后 将代码 打包 email 给项目组，并说明一下。 如果他觉得可以，就放进开发树啊
<aBiNg> 我用更残的 G4，在你后面啊，:D edison0354
<edison0354> aBiNg: 没2.3的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不用直接 commit 他的仓库。只是说，我有这样的想法， 是否可行。 如果接受的话，你不就贡献了代码了吗
<aBiNg> AOSP 没 2.3 的？我记得 G3 配置也不高啊，应该 2.2 更适合些
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 睡吧
<Loongjiang> 我下线了么
<Loongjiang> test
<blueghost> ofan:) 谢了
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 下线了
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍥ 
<tenzu> 当了个当
<tenzu> 裆了个裆
<Stifler> tenzu: 早啊
<edison0354> tenzu: 强里个强
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: ？？ 啥 刚才不再
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你的SD用的是ext3还是ext4？
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 没事了，谢了，ofen 回答我了
<tenzu> Stifler: yo!
<tenzu> edi
<tenzu> edison0354: ho！
<aBiNg> edison0354: vfat，不用额外开分区
<edison0354> aBiNg: 额，你不用app2sd？
<tenzu> macbook pro想装arch，有靠谱教程么？
<aBiNg> 不用，殘机用什么 a2sd...
<edison0354> tenzu: 寄来北航
<edison0354> aBiNg: 能装下软件啊……
<Stifler> tenzu: 寄来新疆
 * Loongjiang is away,留下一歇云：此地无人300年
<edison0354> aBiNg: 刷完了
<aBiNg> edison0354: a2sd 的都是大软件，大软件多是 3d 游戏，而我的殘机根本跑不起来 3d...
<edison0354> aBiNg: 我软件装多了……游戏都扔sd里了
<tenzu> edison0354: 太远 Stifler 太远！
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<tenzu> Stifler: 我对新疆的烤肉很感兴趣，还有拉条子
<aBiNg> edison0354: 我没这需要啊，呵呵。
<tenzu> edison0354: 北航我还去过，虽然很多年前了，食堂里蒜苔炒肉爆咸
<Stifler> tenzu: 来啊，我请你，^_^
<edison0354> tenzu: 额
<edison0354> tenzu: 来啊，你请我
<Stifler> edison0354: - -
<blueghost> 俺对领导有意见，为了人民，太糟蹋自己的身体了。
 * edison0354 【校内对联体】上海自来水来自海上，大波美人鱼人美波大，明天到操场操到天明，哥曾信佛而佛信曾哥，日照老年人年老照日，山西死老头老死西山，青岛绿杨柳杨绿岛青，内蒙连绵山绵连蒙内，人过大佛寺佛大过人，海南护卫舰卫护南海，道上兄弟带弟兄上道，长夜漫漫叹漫漫夜长。
<tenzu> Stifler: 目前去不了，不过一直很向往
<Stifler> edison0354: 油菜
<edison0354> Stifler: ？
<edison0354> Stifler: ……
<tenzu> edison0354: 帝都没啥好吃的，不去
<edison0354> tenzu: ==！
<Stifler> tenzu: :-)，有机会就来啊，新疆妹子很狂野的
<tenzu> Stifler: 我怕腰受不了
 * tenzu 拜了个神
<Stifler> tenzu: - -！
<tenzu> 为毛今天不是eexpress？
<tenzu> Stifler: 假如我想去旅行，4天3夜这样的，有什么好地方推荐么？重点是好吃的
<iGoogle> 浪费一上午。 tenzu 有啥好玩的
<Stifler> tenzu: 建议去伊犁河谷或北疆沿天山一带
<edison0354> aBiNg: 额，启动起来了，开始调教……
<aBiNg> edison0354: 呵呵。
<tenzu> Stifler: 多谢，记下了
<Stifler> tenzu: ^.^
<tenzu> iGoogle: gnome3啊，玩去吧
<edison0354> aBiNg: 话说你也关了界面动画了吧？
<iGoogle> 那烂货。作好事罗
<aBiNg> edison0354: 全开啊。
<edison0354> aBiNg: ……
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 你又在要人刷机器啊
<edison0354> aBiNg: 我全关……
 * aBiNg 悲剧的，求了一个精简的 gtk music player...自己作脚本
<aBiNg> iGoogle: LOL
<edison0354> iGoogle: CM更新了，干嘛不刷
<iGoogle> 啥是cm
<aBiNg> edison0354: 不会吧，侬可是 G3 啊...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<edison0354> aBiNg: 咋了？
<roylez> palomino|working: 昨天忘了跟您打招呼，结果昨天忙死了
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<palomino|working> =_=
<aBiNg> edison0354: 我殘机 G4，全开，流畅的，你 G3 不至于啊
<iGoogle> 破马同志？
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你系统啥版本？
<tenzu> 摸摸。。。
<aBiNg> froyo AOSP edison0354
<edison0354> aBiNg: 哦，我是姜饼……我没用过冻酸奶
<edison0354> aBiNg: 能快点就快点把，全关！
 * edison0354 阿联酋的货币是啥？
<Evanescence> crontab 里如果时间不设置， 全部空白，后面接命令，是不是在@reboot，开机的时候执行？
<aBiNg> edison0354: 听我一句，刷 2.2 的 AOSP 吧。毕竟 G3 已显老态..
<edison0354> aBiNg: 2.3好用
<aBiNg> 哪里，诸软件都不兼容...
<aBiNg> 还开 opengl，你伤得起啊？？？ edison0354 :D
<edison0354> aBiNg: ……
<aBiNg> 而且，耗电..
<edison0354> aBiNg: 两天左右吧
<edison0354> aBiNg: 反正坐下就充电啊
<aBiNg> 纯待机吧 LOL
<iGoogle> 俄。打雷神？ edison0354
<edison0354> iGoogle: ？
<edison0354> aBiNg: 纯待机没试过
<iGoogle> 有见到，啥手机，打雷神的
<aBiNg> 2.3 是给有钱淫阿姨用的啊 :P edison0354
<edison0354> aBiNg: ^
<edison0354> aBiNg: ……
<iGoogle> 串串烧。好玩。
<iGoogle> Panzer Panic 好玩
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 我知道你的浑名咋来的了
<iGoogle> 啥名啊
<aBiNg> 工作就像阿姨一样 LOL
<iGoogle> 安装这个。 aBiNg 好玩的
<iGoogle> 这里只有我给别人取名的。
<aBiNg> 3d? 玩不起啊
<iGoogle> 哪里哦。你搜索先。纸坦克的
<aBiNg> 哦，昨天还看了一眼呢，你发 ftp 吧
<edison0354> iGoogle: 不跟你的爪机比
<iGoogle> 还在。看了
<aBiNg> iGoogle: ？
<edison0354> aBiNg: 对了，你的开极品飞车应该没问题吧？
<iGoogle> 只是网络不好。ftp打不开
<iGoogle> 。
<aBiNg> edison0354: 啥是极品飞机啊。哈哈哈
<iGoogle> 啥还飞车
<aBiNg> 哥的殘机没 gpu 啊，只要是 3d，都伤不起啊..
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 我能访问啊
<iGoogle> 我这，现在网络丢包。乱七八糟的。
<aBiNg> 那我 market 看看
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 有 free 的版本
<iGoogle> 都是免费的嘛
<iGoogle> 2版本，还有汉化的。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 悲剧，只显示一半，在 QVGA 上....还有广告
<edison0354> aBiNg: 对了，TOM猫我的是动画卡死，但是能用
<iGoogle> imagemagick的字体和系统对不上啊，对不上。浪费一上午。
<iGoogle> edison0354: ä½ G3?
<edison0354> iGoogle: 恩
<iGoogle> aBiNg: G4是屏幕小了。唉。
<aBiNg> 啥是 TOM 猫啊..
<iGoogle> 只是G4都可以开tom cat
<aBiNg> 游戏？
<iGoogle> 就是小孩子玩的。戳猫的
<aBiNg> 这残忍？
<iGoogle> 不出血的。 lol
<aBiNg> Talking TOM cat free 这个？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: Andor's Trail 还不错
<iGoogle> 是这个。 ios上也有
<aBiNg> G4 都可以跑，G3 卡死？LOL
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • Nvidia Vdpau Team PPA http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325203&p=2271104#p2271104 Note: For VDPAU users , you need to have NVidia 190.42 drivers to use a full featured VDPAU. Use the following PPA to get the drivers for your distribution. Nvidia Vdpau Team PPA Code: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu <distribution> main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubun ...
<Dongxu> 小江恩
<lemonhall> Stifler: 你在新疆嘛？
<drovencrazy>  用了11.04 以后xchat 不保存昵称了 纠结
<isoft> uni00,,,,,
<isoft> unioo,,,,,,
<isoft> unioo
<isoft> uni00,,,,
<isoft> uni00,,,在不在呢
<lemonhall> 这里谁跑F的？
<moriramar> lemonhall: F是哪個？Fedora？FreeBSD？
<Stifler> fvwm?
<lemonhall> moriramar: fedora.....
<^k^> 新⇨ C/C++/Java • codeblock编译问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325208&p=2271119#p2271119 我的程序直接有GCC编译没有问题，在codeblock中编译出现： /home/corrine/桌面/Linux_Printer/printer/rastertocds500.c:434: undefined reference to `cupsRasterOpen' /home/corrine/桌面/Linux_Printer/printer/rastertocds500.c:442: undefined reference to `cupsRasterClose' /home/corrine/桌面/Linux_Pr ...
<Stifler> 哇哦，我这个破摄像头居然不用装驱动直接用，咔咔
 * NoIE 论坛还好吗？
<gjp> cfy:还在吗？
<flay> 我发现nv的显卡用nouveau驱动  显卡温度要高一点
<gjp> 那是当然
<isoft> uni00,,,来了?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ???
<sheshark> irc.ubuntu.com有哪几个房间人多点，我看到#ubuntu-en人还算多
<gjp> NV的自由驱动一直不好用
<roylez> palomino|working: 神没上班？
<gjp> 还是intel比较好
<gjp> 话说cfy没在呢
<gjp> 双拼真费劲呢
<dark> 有人?
<thorne> 人1
<Guest89230> 有人?
<moriramar> 人2
<Guest89230> 这里有没有用五笔的
<leaveboy> 1tar
<leaveboy> sleep 3
<moriramar> Guest89230: 有。
<moriramar> Guest89230: 什麼情况？
<Guest89230> moriramar: 我用的ibus 好像是自动调频  怎么设置成不自动调频
<Guest89230> moriramar: 在吗？
<leaveboy> no
<Guest89230> kde的回收站不见了   怎么找回
<Guest89230> 呃，都没有人帮忙解决一下吗
<moriramar> Guest89230: 不一定能解决，Ubuntu 論壇上也說沒有解决方法。
<flay> Guest89230: 表示不用kde
<Guest89230> moriramar: 可是11。4就是正常的  很纠结了
<xiangfu> 自动调频 Guest89230 什么意思？
<chgtg> xiangfu: 可能他说的是，不让输入法调整字/词的顺序吧
<chgtg> Guest89230: 侧边栏的可以自己添加
<Guest89230> xiangfu: 比如我打调频的时候还有一个高频  本来是调频在第二个位置，然后我选择调频之后 ，下一次打调频他就跑到第一个位置了  这样很不方便
<chgtg> Guest89230: 实在不行，就rm -r ~/.kde
<Guest89230> chgtg: 没有找到
<Guest89230> chgtg: 就rm -r ~/.kde  这个什么意思
<chgtg> Guest89230: 你用dolphin？
<Guest89230> chgtg: dolphin  就是这个
<Guest89230> chgtg: 好像之前都没有注意 今天才发现他不见了
<moriramar> Guest89230: 你確定11.04的ibus不調頻？我現在用的是ibus主頁上下載的版本，都還調頻在。
<blueghost> 怎么有些升级选不到的
<blueghost> 貌似都是 语言类 的， 发行版升级
<Guest89230> moriramar: 恩  好像吧  我就用了一天 没有遇到过这种问题
<Guest89230> moriramar: 主要是喜欢ibus全局的这个功能  fcitx没有这
<moriramar> Guest89230: 你可能是用的時間不長，然後又不違反詞頻，所以沒看出來。這是我個人猜測。
<Guest89230> moriramar: 呃 我当然有注意到这个问题的 还想过是不是改进了
<moriramar> Guest89230: 我這裹用的 ibus-1.3.9 ibus-table-chinese-1.3.0 201012月版 的還是要詞頻。而且正體不能組詞。不過給了極點和海峰兩個詞庫。
<Stifler> 你们的系统进程数多不多？
<oinil> 146
<oinil> Stifler: 我146个。
<moriramar> 168個。
<blueghost> moriramar:) 关于什么。 输入法？？？
<lemonhall123> 换FEFORA。。。。
<moriramar> blueghost: ibus 的五律。
<moriramar> 五筆
<blueghost> moriramar:) 哦
<Stifler> oinil: 我184个最少
<wzlxx> 85
<Stifler> wzlxx: 啥系统
 * wzlxx ^^
<dark_> moriramar: 呃之前也弄过什么词库的 复杂
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 语言支持安装不完全 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325213&p=2271158#p2271158 rt然就我点更新，出现问题，大意是要安装language-pack-zh-hans的最新版本，和老版本冲突了。。。 于是 我去新得力把language-pack-zh有关的都删除了 但是 新版还是安装不上去 语言支持里面点安装以后 detail里面的内容是he following packages have  ...
<Stifler> wzlxx: -.-
<wzlxx> Stifler: arch
<Stifler> wzlxx: 怪不得..我才从ARCH回归UBUNTU不久
<dark_> rm -r ~/.kde  这个是什么意思
<Stifler> dark_: 删除KDE的用户配置文件吧
<Stifler> 今天好热啊，要下雨了
 * lemonhall123 请教FEDORA安装问题
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 大叔又蛋疼了……
<edison0354> lemonhall123: fedora都让你装出问题来了……
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 我正在下15.。。。
<oinil> Stifler: 我也arch.....
<Stifler> lemonhall123: FC不是傻瓜式安装的么
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 以前局限在DEBIAN系，这次一次干完所有的系统。。。
<oinil> Stifler: 所以说，跟发行版有毛的关系阿
 * microcai hi
<lemonhall123> Stifler: 我下载了ISO。。。用什么来装？
<Stifler> oinil: ARCH不错，可惜盘格了
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 下来你就知道了
<lemonhall123> Stifler:Ubuntu开发的那个ISO写入U盘工具可以？
<microcai> ...
<microcai> 护照办理咯 ~~~
<lemonhall123> microcai: 博士要出国啊
<oinil> microcai: 我上个月刚拿到手
<edison0354> lemonhall123: ISO里有个安装的Image，用grub把那个拉起来，然后指定iso位置就OK了
<Stifler> lemonhall123: U盘？
<oinil> microcai: 你去哪个郭嘉？
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 很简单的……
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 我习惯用U盘
<edison0354> lemonhall123: ISO不需要全解压
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 硬盘比U盘快好不……
<Stifler> lemonhall123: U盘只用来引导，ISO放硬盘上啊
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 别告我你没grub……
<microcai> lemonhall123:  恩
<microcai> oinil: ?
<Stifler> lemonhall123: 没GRUB用GRUB4DOS
<oinil> microcai: 护照。
<Stifler> 都是国际人士啊
<microcai1> microcai 给我滚
<microcai1> microcai 给我滚
<moriramar> microcai1: /msg NickServ ghost microcai password
<lemonhall123> microcai1: ..........
<lemonhall123> microcai: ...........
<microcai1> jhi
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 我继续我的U盘之旅
<microcai> good
<microcai> moriramar:  tkx
<microcai> moriramar:  thx
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 你把image解出来随便扔个地方，进grub直接就拉起来了，有必要用u盘吗？
<microcai> edison0354:  +1
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 好麻烦。。。。我讨厌GRUB。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall123: ……………………你U盘才麻烦……………………
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 尝鲜吧。。。ARCH已经用过了，想体验一下配置好的SYSTEMD和一个输入法上的改进。。反正是在笔记本上折腾
<lemonhall123> microcai: 不用找工作了。。不用肉身翻墙了。。恭喜你
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 啥输入法？
<microcai> lemonhall123:  恭喜个毛
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 用launchd吧～
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 我不知道，才要装它的。。其它发行版不太好用，就想使用一下。。好像不是针对中文的。。。针对印度文？有这个文字么？
<microcai> lemonhall123:   这才迈出第一步呢，后边的事情多着勒
<lemonhall123> microcai: 年轻有为就是好事情
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 我说啥输入法改进？
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 输入法不就那几个？
<microcai> lemonhall123: ... 八字还没一瞥 ...
<lemonhall123> microcai: 好吧
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 试着玩玩呗。。。用起来都是大同小异。。。只不过想体验一下最新技术
<microcai> lemonhall123:  用 systemd 最轻松的办法是 Gentoo ;)
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 对了。。。。FEDORA的LIVDCD是可以安装到硬盘上去的么？
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 不知
<wxm> lemonhall123: 可以
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 我只知道UB的可以……而且UB的那个LIVE安装好像就是直接复制过去的
<lemonhall123> wxm: 那就好
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 好吧。。。。
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 过两天再装GENTOO
<edison0354> lemonhall123: ……你真有精神……
<Evanescence> 怎么在scp里自动登录？
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 装gentoo可不是很快的……
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 日常用UBUNTU。。。。总要选个更适合自己的发行版吧。。ARCH我觉得也不是很舒服。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 你又不用arch了……
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 我估计如果装了gnome3我也是直接compiz --replace掉……
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 换个遍吧。。。我两台机器。。所以无所谓
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 求不用的硬盘
<lemonhall123> edison0354: ..............
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 用launchd吧～
<nice> 其实适合自己的才是最好的
<nice> 没必要把时间花费在一直装系统上
<microcai> nice:  错！
<microcai> nice:  大错特错!
<palomino|working> ......
<nice> 洗耳供听
<microcai> lemonhall123:  nice: edison0354 : 多花时间装系统才能更了解它
<nice> 那就LFS吧
<edison0354> microcai: 您折腾去吧……
<edison0354> nice: 你真理了……
<microcai> nice:  呵呵
<nice> 那样肯定比gentoo好
<lemonhall123> 不说那些又得没有的。。。
<nice>  呵呵，只是试过。装个什么LFS6.8的，还练习英语
<lemonhall123> 我不是装系统狂。。。只是发觉我一直呆在DEBIAN这个系列下。。。视野太狭窄了。。。。
<nice> 我觉得所有linux的核心都是一样的。有时候没必要弄得太多。了解一下就是了
<Evanescence> lemonhall123: 你经常装系统，可以写写好的装系统教程，比如FAQ， Tricks等等
<nice> 有道理
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 装不成。。。LIVECD没找到选项
<thorne> 问: sed修改文本文件中的内容, 其结果是输出到stdout屏幕上 有什么方法直接该文本文件的内容
<edison0354> lemonhall123: ……
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 成了一个纯LIVE演示版本了
<wxm> thorne: 管道`
<lemonhall123> thorne: 重定向？
<thorne> 不行
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 你可以把这个Live cp -av到硬盘上……
<wxm> 为啥不行`
<lifeng> thorne: -i
<thorne> 得到的文件就成空了
<nice> 别给它覆盖了，
<thorne> -i works
<thorne> 谢谢lifeng 用for语句就把一大堆的文本修改了 赞
<blueghost> gnome 的sudo 命令是 什么 啊
<thorne> 是不是gksu
<edison0354> blueghost: gksu和gksudo好像
<blueghost> thorne:) 哦，谢谢
<wxm> IBM发布开源HTML5可视化设计工具Maqetta
<blueghost> edison0354:) 谢了， 都行
<wxm> http://www.oschina.net/news/17131/ibm-launches-maqetta-html5-tool
<Ghosthkfly> hi
<thorne> Debian testing下已经使用2.6.38内核了
<^k^> Ghosthkfly, 好  ㍨ 
<thorne> 目前没感觉什么不同 导师
<Ghosthkfly> lol.
<thorne> 倒是主机前面板的音频输出口没声音了 sigh
<isoft> uni00,在?
<lemonhall123> edison0354: 我后悔了。。。直接GENNTO
<my4899> 后悔什么
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 你还会后悔的，而且你拼错了，gentoo
<my4899> 嘿嘿
<lifeng> thorne: 不客气
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 我忘了 git 官方 的gui查看器叫什么名字了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 有两个， gitk， 另一个呢
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 那个 软件你加了吗
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 那个 软件你修改的怎么样了吗
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我没修改呢，哪里有那么神速
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 这个你问GIT达人。。我刚转到GIT。。。以前一直SVN
<thorne> 又问: 比如 mkdir dir1 然后运行 ^1^2 就等同于 mkdir dir2
<thorne> but:
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 准备修改 了吗? 他原来 有扩展的接口？？ 现在 移植到 qt4 ，还没弄好插件的接口？？ 你帮忙移植啊. 我看好你哦
<thorne> mkdir -p dir1/dirr1 之后要实现 mkdir -p dir2/dirr2 该是如何用 '^' 快捷操作?
<cba> ee神来了
<lemonhall123> blueghost: ........................
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 怎么。 也为 自由 贡献 一下。 我也正贡献着呢，只是没什么人 用我的。 我的还没 稳定呢。
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 一起努力，加油。
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 再给我那个 网址
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 什么网址？
<lifeng> thorne: ^1^2^
<cba> 最近有什么好看的电影 电视剧
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 你要修改的那个软件的网址啊
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 只是有意向而已。。。。。不一定要修改啊。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 有意向 就做 啊。别等，再等等 就凉 了。 称热就去做。
<cba> 最近有什么好看的电影 电视剧
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 我可是过来人
<lifeng> blueghost是四十多的人了
<lemonhall123> blueghost: ...............................
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 你倒是提醒了我了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 怎么
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我应该去减肥，改善自己的形象。。。。然后找个老婆。。。。
<lifeng> lemonhall123: 大家都要学阿甘
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 受什么刺激了， 英语老师嫌你肥??
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 没，我自己嫌。。。看了今天自己照的照片，忽然发觉好胖啊。。。。
<Stifler> lemonhall123: 胖了有福啊
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 2012 就到了，还是养肥点，多点脂肪， 看是否可以躲得过去
<lemonhall123> blueghost: ...........
<lemonhall123> Stifler:
<lemonhall123> Stifler: ....
<cba> 是不是国外的面包 黄油吃多了就肥了？
<Stifler> lemonhall123: 我太瘦了，买彩票一直不中
<Stifler> 我一直想长胖
<blueghost> cba:) 不知道， 他们貌似 都吃牛油， 应该会肥
<lemonhall123> Stifler: 年纪一到，自然就胖了。。。
<lemonhall123> Stifler: 当然还是和基因有关系。。我主要是运动量太小了。。。。
<Stifler> Stifler: 貌似我也年纪不小了
<crose> Stifler: 自言自语？
<Stifler> crose: 是啊，:-)
<Stifler> Stifler: 你好帅啊
<crose> Stifler: = =！
<Stifler> Stifler: 谢谢，你也是
<thorne> 我也一直想张胖 努力练习腹肌中
<leyle> 我使用 yy 在vim编辑的文件里复制了一行，然后我退出了vim，回到终端，为啥输入 shift+ctrl
<leyle> 我使用 yy 在vim编辑的文件里复制了一行，然后我退出了vim，回到终端，为啥输入 shift+ctrl+v 没有反应？
<Stifler> thorne: 要多XX，才有腹肌
<lemonhall123> leyle: 你很有才。。。
<crose> leyle: 退出了就不行了
<Stifler> leyle: 只限VIM内部啊
<lifeng> Stifler: 不如锻炼叉腰肌
<lemonhall123> leyle: 这功能实现估计需要插件。。虽然我也不知道哪个插件
<Stifler> lifeng: ^_^
<leyle> 哦，囧，那还是要手动复制阿
<thorne> 锻炼叉腰肌 多下蹲
<thorne> leyle要复制到哪里?
<leyle> thorne: 从vim编辑的一个文件里面复制到终端里
<leaveboy> leyle: 使用'"+y'
<leyle> leaveboy: 哦，试一下
<blueghost> 谁知道与gitk合用的另一个 git gui 是什么啊
<Stifler> Stifler: good
<leyle> leaveboy: 不行阿，在要复制的行上，输入   "+y
<leaveboy> leyle: 先选中再 " + y
<lifeng> blueghost: git-gui
<lemonhall123> leaveboy: 长见识了。。我也试试
<WhiteMoon1> MeaCulpa: 有没有写过introduce mail
<blueghost> lifeng:) 谢了，找到了
<blueghost> 对了，我问一个 linux 进程相关的编程
<blueghost> 程序 A 调用 程序 B
<leyle> le
<leyle> leaveboy: 谢谢了哈
<blueghost> 程序 A 退出的 时候， 程序 B 不会推出
<thorne> 直接用awk这样的程序也可以呀
<lemonhall123> leyle: ?
<lemonhall123> leaveboy: 我没成功
<blueghost> 就是 init 启动守护进程差不多的
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 什么没成功
<blueghost> 对了，我问一个 linux 进程相关的编程
<blueghost> 程序 A 调用 程序 B
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 没什么。。你说你的
<blueghost> 程序 A 退出的 时候， 程序 B 不会推出
<blueghost> 就是如何 切断 两个程序 之间 父子关系
<lifeng> blueghost: 多fork一次
<blueghost> lifeng:) ......
<blueghost> 应该 与 pid 有关系 的
<lifeng> blueghost: 你得具体说说什么叫做“切断”
<leaveboy> lemonhall123: ‘" + y’ +号不是叠加，是操作
<leaveboy> leyle: 不客气！
<blueghost> lifeng:) 就是 程序A 调用 程序B， A 是 B 的父进程，B 是 A 的子进程，一般 父进程退出时，子进程也跟着退出的吗？， 但 我要 父进程 退出， 子进程 不退出。
<lifeng> blueghost: 子进程不会退出
<lifeng> blueghost: 也许你想问的是创建与终端无关联的子进程
<blueghost> lifeng:) 就是 要将 子进程 改变他的 父 进程
<blueghost> lifeng:) 就俩进程， 父进程 退出 不会导致 子进程 的退出。
<lifeng> blueghost: 不能主动改变的。父进程早于子进程退出，那么子进程的父进程会设为init进程
<blueghost> lifeng:) 要将 子进程 的父pid 改 0
<microcai> ??????
<microcai> blueghost:  是 1
<microcai> blueghost:  pid 0 的进程不只一个的
<blueghost> microcai:) 哦
<blueghost> microcai:) 那就改1
<clown_> hh
<microcai> blueghost:  每个  CPU 有一个 idle 进程， pid  = 0
<leaveboy> blueghost 最好注册信号，当主进程退出了就杀掉子进程
<blueghost> microcai:) 目的就是 改变他的 父进程， 不认原来的父进程
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 不杀啊
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ... double fork 嘛
<blueghost> microcai:) double fork???
<lifeng> blueghost: 就是多fork一次
<microcai> blueghost:  fork 一次就可以了，第二次fork 是为了脱离终端
<blueghost> 好吧。
<blueghost> 说具体的
<blueghost> 我的项目 是 daemon/client
<lifeng> microcai: fork一次又不能直接不认老子
<blueghost> 原来是 先启动 daemon ，再启动 client， 两者通过 dbus 来通讯。
<microcai> leaveboy:  退出的时候给自己发个信号就可以了 .. :D 默认就会发给所有的子进程
<lifeng> blueghost: 去看apue daemon那章就行了，没几页
<microcai> lifeng:  fork 一次就可以的！
<lifeng> microcai: 子进程fork一次是可以
<microcai> lifeng:  double fork 是为了不认终端
<lemonhall123> 都在讨论什么啊。。。。
<microcai> lifeng:  加上 shell 的 fork , 一共 fork 3 次
<lemonhall123> 怎么觉得和昨天听的SYSTEMD有关系
<lifeng> microcai: sysv的一般要fork三次
<blueghost> 我觉得 这样 会比较麻烦。 所以想改回， 启动 client 时， 判断 daemon 是否已经 运行，如果 没有运行，由client运行
<blueghost> 但问题 是 client 退出后不会让daemon同时退出。
<microcai> blueghost:  。。。 不对！ 没必要，这种逻辑交给 systemd 就可以了
<blueghost> 让 daemon 一直运行
<microcai> blueghost:  。。。 不对！ 没必要，这种逻辑交给 systemd 就可以了
<blueghost> microcai:) 不懂 systemd
<leaveboy> microcai: 截获这个信号不处理，应该就醒了
<lemonhall123> blueghost: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/more-than-upstart-systemd.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 设计思路比Upstart更加超前的init系统--systemd — LinuxTOY
<microcai> blueghost:  you must know systemd  if you want to write daemon
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我正觉得这个东西好呢。。。。。
<Evanescence> cron 里“？”是什么意思？
<blueghost> 我的 daemon 不是守护进程，也是 应用程序
<microcai> blueghost:  一样可以用 systemd  的
<blueghost> 不想 一开机或者 进入界面 就运行
<microcai> blueghost:  那就用 systemd
<microcai> blueghost:  谁说app 不能用 systemd 的？
<microcai> blueghost:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559 使用 systemd 自动激活的
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 论坛加速程序 GUI 版
<lemonhall123> blueghost: systmed的思想很好，CLIENT不用去判断DEAMON是否启动了。。这个特性很好
<blueghost> 说一个简单 的例子，如果可能的话。 我还没做到这一步。 先了解一下
<blueghost> 例如 我的 daemon 要怎么放。 启动 client 时怎么激活 daemon
<microcai> blueghost:  就当 daemon 已经运行了好了。
<microcai> blueghost:  systemd 会去判断的。
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 好早好早以前的linuxtoy的又被你翻出来了……
<blueghost> client 退出 ，而 daemon 则不会 退出
<microcai> blueghost:  你只管连接上去就可以了
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 大叔用launchd吧
<microcai> blueghost:  可以的啊！
<blueghost> microcai:) 要怎么设置呢
<microcai> blueghost:  systemd 可以在连接断开的时候终止 daemon
<iGirl> 有没有用debian的,sid的内核是多少?
<microcai> blueghost:  可以一个 client 一个 daemon 不就行了？
 * edison0354 青春就像麻将，要么放炮，要么自摸。多少宅男腐女，几多机关算尽，只为享受推倒那一刻。
<lemonhall123> edison0354: ？？？ 难道是之前的那个systmd的前身？
<blueghost> microcai:) 是所有链接都断开吗，例如我有两个 client 链接， 退出一个，不会终止 daemon 吧
<edison0354> lemonhall123: ……
<iGirl> edison0354: 赞,很久不打麻将了
<edison0354> iGirl: 囧
<blueghost> microcai:) 会导致 重复 启动 多个 daemon 吗? 例如 我一个 client 激活了一个 daemon, 启动另一个会启动多一个吗
<microcai> blueghost:  你这个想法很好，目前这个只能在 daemon 里实现，一段时间没有 client 后就退出。 我觉得可以在 systemd 里实现。我给 lennart 发 email 提议一下。
<blueghost> microcai:) 会导致 重复 启动 多个 daemon 吗? 例如 我一个 client 激活了一个 daemon, 启动另一个client会启动多一个daemon吗
<iGirl> edison0354: ...lol
<leaveboy> edison0354: 寂寞难耐
<blueghost> microcai:) .... 被你弄糊涂了
 * edison0354 http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-04/34512.htm
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 他是有名的地图炮。。。
 * edison0354 最后一张图有两点
<microcai> blueghost:  你先看看 systemd 的文档
 * edison0354 亮点
<blueghost> microcai:) 好吧
<microcai> blueghost:  E 文看不懂？
 * edison0354 吃饭
<happyaron> edison0354: 不网购了？
<microcai> blueghost:  对了， 如果使用了  systemd 就不能用到 ubuntu 了。呵呵。
<microcai> blueghost:  应该在没有 systemd 的时候提供 fallback
<lifeng> blueghost: 比如，daemon可以创建一个文件、加锁，client用这个锁判断daemon是否已创建
<yangtse> iGirl, 38
<microcai> lifeng:  胡扯
<iGirl> yangtse: 想死?
<microcai> blueghost:  别听他的
<lifeng> microcai: 我说你啊，说话别老是这么冲
<lemonhall123> lifeng: 他是地图炮。。。。。
<lifeng> microcai: 以后吃亏的是你自己
<microcai> blueghost:    client 判断 daemon 是否运行很简单啊，直接连接上去就是了。连接不上去就是没允许。
<microcai> blueghost:    client 判断 daemon 是否运行很简单啊，直接连接上去就是了。连接不上去就是没运行。
<microcai> lifeng:  恩。
<blueghost> microcai:) 其实 dbus 也有这个感觉，在没有 daemon 的情况下， 启动 client ，没有 任何反应， 但启动 daemon 之后就可以进行通讯。 不需要 重启 client
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 起始你现在需要一个机制
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 就是让第三方，SYSTEMD或者什么都好，去启动你的DAEMON
<blueghost> microcai:) dbus 没有连接不上的， 调用 不了 daemon 的信息，就是没有daemon运行。 daemon 运行 了，就可以立即 调用信息了
<lifeng> microcai: 我是说"比如"，只给了一种可行的方案。直接连当然也可以，不过可能会出现daemon响应较慢的情况。
<crose> nnd，arch源吃错药了啊……
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • win7下最简单快速安装ubuntu办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325225&p=2271255#p2271255 我装了几次系统，各种方法都试了下。还是使用wubi.exe安装最方便快捷，整个过程不需要输一条命令。过程也不许要你手动分区。 从运行安装开始，基本上七八分钟以内就可以搞定。 步骤如下： 1.使用工具把你硬盘挪 ...
<lemonhall123> blueghost: CLIENT发现DEAMON不存在的时候，通知另外一个东西，去启动DEAMON，这样就不用FORK FORK。。了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 我本来就是这个意思啊
<microcai> lifeng:  ... 没 daemon 是 connection refuse. 很简单的。
<crose> 上午的时候齐刷刷升到2.6.28，现在全都降会2.6.27了
<microcai> blueghost:  lemonhall123 这另外一个东西就是 systemd
<microcai> crose:  我们都在用  2.6.38
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 我觉得跑题了。。。。。你重新说一遍，你刚开始想问啥？
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 我的意思 就是 client 发现 指定的 dbus object 不存在，就启动 daemon. 问题是如何 启动。 systemd?
<crose> microcai: ……
<microcai> blueghost:  yep ,systemd
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 我的意思 就是 client 发现 指定的 dbus object 不存在，就启动 daemon.但 client 退出 后， daemon 不会 退出。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: systemd不用去管他。。。貌似是透明的。。应该讨论些实际的问题。。比如在没有systemd的时候怎么搞定
<blueghost> 但是 systemd 当没有 client 连接了 就终止 daemon，这点 受不了
<blueghost> 我想一直 让 daemon 一直运行
<blueghost> 除非 退出
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 这个不一定的吧。。。 microcai DAEMON可以设置成传统的DEAMON类型吧。。。。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 说实话，我现在都不知道怎么通知DBUS或者INIT这类东西去启动DEAMON。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall123:  如果是 用的 dbus , 也不需要。  dbus 会启动它的。
<blueghost> 我去补一下课
<microcai> lemonhall123:  写个 dbus 的 service 文件就可以了
<microcai> blueghost:  lemonhall123:  写个 dbus 的 service 文件就可以了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 我想到的是直接调用子进程，然后孤立这个子进程
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 你想的方法明显太直接了。。。应该充分利用第三方。。。。
<blueghost> 编程 孤儿
<blueghost> 变成 孤儿
<lemonhall123> microcai: 具体说说。。。我也去看看。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall123:  blueghost 去看看 /usr/share/dbus-1/services/
<lemonhall123> blueghost: http://blog.roodo.com/rocksaying/archives/12318427.html
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 给。。。我给你找到了中文的讲解。。。。这个石头我经常请教他DBUS的问题。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall123:  blueghost  依葫芦画瓢写好文件。  dbus 可以自动替你启动。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 刚好有一篇中文的。。不过要翻墙
<microcai> lemonhall123:  翻墙了也打不开
<lemonhall123> microcai: 那是你的翻墙工具不给力啊
<microcai> lemonhall123:  ... ...
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 看到没？
<lemonhall123> microcai: 他掉线了。。。。
<lemonhall123> microcai: DBUS已经很好用了啊。。。。但是这个DEAMON有他说的那个问题么？访问之后会一直呆在那里？
<microcai> lemonhall123:  他希望访问的时候daemon自动启动，然后没用的时候自动退出
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 可能我的概念出错了， 父进程退出，子进程不会退出的吗？怎么 我一个程序 用 QProcess 执行另一个程序， 父进程 退出了，子进程也推出。 是因为 qt 强制 杀死所有子进程????
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 可能我的 概念出错了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 这样子 我就无需什么 了。 直接启动 daemon 就行了。 只要 client 退出， daemon 不会退出就行。
<flay> irssi里面怎样加好友阿
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 有可能 是 qt4 的 qprocess 会主程序退出会强制 杀死 启动的子程序。
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 怎么他这么狠呢， 老爸死了，也要将儿子也杀了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 还是 看看 qt4 的。
<blueghost> flay:) 这里不是 qq
<flay> blueghost: 也是可以加的吧
<flay> 有人给我请求 我不知道怎么接受
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 是可以加的。。然后就可以上线提醒
<flay> 求解
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 你到底在说啥啊。。。
<lemonhall123> blueghost: DEAMON是DEAMON。。。CLIENT是CLIENT。。。。你用哪个FORK了？
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 额，就剩下你一个大叔了
<lemonhall123> edison0354: ............
<clown_> 大家都可有吃饭阿
<lemonhall123> blueghost: http://blog.csdn.net/fmddlmyy/archive/2008/12/23/3585730.aspx
<lemonhall123> blueghost: 晚上回去实际写个DBUS试试，怎么被你说晕了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 我明白了为什么当初我 Qt4 怎么主进程 退出会造成 子进程 也同时退出了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 我的概念错误了
<blueghost> lemonhall123:) 当时 我 new 了一个QProcess 对象， 在释放 这个对象 的时候会 让子进程 退出。 主程序 退出了，会释放所有堆里的对象。 所以....
<blueghost> .... 怎么走了
<blueghost> microcai:) 解决了。 原先我弄错了一个概念
<blueghost> unity 怎么没了 系统通知区。 我的程序 的 tray icon 不见了。 怎么操作 啊
<blueghost> 怎么在 unity 增加 系统通知区域 啊
<blueghost> 还我的 系统通知区域
<clean> nobody there ?
<blueghost> 谁告诉我，怎么在unity下弄会系统托盘
<blueghost> 我的程序，默认没有主窗口的。 怎么办
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我啊
<blueghost> 我的程序，默认没有主窗口的。 怎么办。 至少有个地方可以 做"退出"的操作吧。
<blueghost> 只能用 kill ???
<blueghost> 没人回答我吗
<Lavande> ubuntu one 怎么更换帐号？
<Lavande> 我是说本地的那个设置。。
<blueghost> Lavande:) 表示 ubuntu one 不好用
<Lavande> blueghost: 其实我不用那个，就是以前这个帐号不想用了，想干掉
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 哦
<blueghost> Lavande:) 知道 没了 托盘。 需要有个 至少可以让程序退出的图标 该怎么版
<Lavande> blueghost: 不能用快捷键切换到窗口再退出吗？
<blueghost> 该死，连 goldendict 都找不到了
<blueghost> Lavande:) 没有窗口的，就一 daemon
<blueghost> Lavande:) 那 goldentdict 这个，我怎么 调出窗口。
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<Lavande> blueghost: 在compiz里绑定命令快捷键，命令就写killall神马的……
<Lavande> blueghost: 哈哈，那你不要点最小化，直接中键放到后面去
<blueghost> Lavande:) ...... goldendict 我怎么调出他的窗口
<blueghost> Lavande:) 他一启动就是图标化了
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 光盘安装ubuntu10.10出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325227&p=2271282#p2271282 光盘安装ubuntu10.10时提示： BusyBox v1.15.3（ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1 ubuntu5） built -in shell（ash） （initramfs）unable tofind a medium containing a live file system 是怎么回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 楞伽山人 — 2011-04-12 17:47
<Lavande> blueghost: 哈哈，这个还真不知道
<Stifler> 日啊，QQ被盗了
<blueghost> happyaron:) 你知道 哪里 找 ubuntu 那些 类似 声音菜单 的 api 吗。 如果 ubuntu 说要用那些来代替 通知区域， 也应该给出 那些 api， 让别人的程序 也可以放类似的东西啊。只要按 他的规则做就好了。 总不能 只规定 ubuntu 自己有，别人不能有吧
<blueghost> 谁告诉我, ubuntu 下怎么用 goldendict。 启动了，就不见了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ubuntu 怎么用 goldendict 啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我晕。。我刚进来就被你抓住了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 知道吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不见主窗口了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不知道。。。那是什么？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在 11.04
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 字典 啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你在 11.04 的 unity 吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你在 ubuntu 11.04 吗
<Lavande> blueghost: 你把面板先弄出来啊，设置一下启动时不要跑到托盘去
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我。。。怕11.04.。。等正式版本
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。。
<blueghost> Lavande:) 面板在哪啊
<blueghost> Lavande:) 面板在哪啊
<wujie> 11.04左边的面板呢
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 在交友网站上看到一个女的。。是IT/互联网行业的。。。
<blueghost> wujie:) 没有
<lemonhall> edison0354: 然后ID是iWater....
<edison0354> lemonhall: 网上相亲啊……
<Lavande> blueghost: alt+F2  gnome-panel
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？
<wujie> 是啊，
<Lavande> blueghost: 你是什么系统诶，怎么没面板
<wujie> 悲剧，骗人的
<blueghost> Lavande:) 我启动两个就有 主窗口
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？人呢？
<wujie> 11.04左边的堆栈
<edison0354> lemonhall: 世纪佳缘？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不。。。只是觉得ID很。。。
<blueghost> Lavande:) 之前那个 怎么退出
<lemonhall> edison0354: iWater....
<blueghost> wujie:) 启动了两次
<edison0354> lemonhall: 黑长直！
<wujie> 没得阿
<Lavande> blueghost: 不可能啊，我的goldendict根本不能开两个
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在说啥啊。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 黑长直啊，头发啊，刚刚那妞
<wujie> ubuntu11.04
<wujie> 鬼吧
<blueghost> Lavande:) 启动第一次，不见了主窗口
 * edison0354 我要去上党校了
<blueghost> Lavande:) 点第二次，可以看到主窗口了， 退出了，但还是可以选择翻译。 你说怎么回事呢
 * edison0354 我是党的好儿子
<blueghost> Lavande:) 哦，我有点明白了， 退出，其实没有 退出程序， 他还是 回到托盘离了
<lemonhall> edison0354: ................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你。。。怎么知道？
<wujie> 黑手党？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 她自己写的啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............................你世纪家园马上去搜索了一下？
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...................
<wujie> 鬼额
<edison0354> lemonhall: 世纪佳缘也是我搜出来的
<blueghost> Lavande:) 但问题就来了，我怎么退出 goldendict 啊。 左侧 点右键 选退出， 它还是回到 托盘。 就是说 启动 dict 就一直只能运行，不能退出了？？？
<blueghost> 奶奶啊
<blueghost> 救我啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: ................
<lemonhall> edison0354: 去上课吧，党的好儿子
<Lavande> goldendict设置菜单里貌似有选项的啊 blueghost
<blueghost> ubuntu 的人脑子有毛病。
<wujie> 你不用阿？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不过我现在还不知道你到底是啥公司的……
<blueghost> Lavande:) 这个程序可以解决，其他程序呢。 我的程序 怎么办， 就一图标，没主窗口， 怎么 退出啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 高难度……
<blueghost> 他奶奶
<Lavande> blueghost: 你是什么系统，什么桌面呃，怎么没面板
<clean> 有人在用mutt吗 多邮件用户的
<wujie> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjQ3NDc0NTQw.html
<clean> 算了， 要不今天先不研究了 还没吃晚饭
<Stifler> clean: 用过
 * Lavande 吃饭去……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 吃饭去了
<aBiNg> opera 没有 sockets 代理？
<Stifler> Stifler: hha
<Big_bear> hello lemonhall
<microcai> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559&p=1868114#p1868114 又更新了
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 论坛加速程序 GUI 版
<justcc> 求教各位一个问题：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=122&t=325232
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - nautilus一个特别诡异的问题
<justcc> 各位？
<isoft> uni00,?
<lei_> gnome3+archlinxu + ibus 有人能用吗
<lei_> 我在顶部已经有ibus的图标了，但是还是用不了
<lei_> 是不是码表也是要重新加参数编译啊
<moriramar> lei_: 右键點個文本框看看右键菜單輸入法一項是不是 ibus。
<wujie> 用小企鹅吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮帮我， 看看ibus 怎么放那图标的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不懂 py
<lemonhall> Big_bear: HELLO
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮帮我， 看看ibus 怎么放那图标的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不懂 py
<lemonhall> blueghost: ??
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类软件 • nautilus一个特别诡异的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325232&p=2271312#p2271312 我的硬盘分区只有一个ext4根分区和一个swap交换分区。 可是今天我打开nautilus却发现如下问题： /home文件夹 Screenshot-1.png /home/bob文件夹 Screenshot.png Gparted硬盘分区表 Screenshot-2.png 注意上图中/home和/home/bob的剩余空间！！！！ 同 ...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我去看看，我也不是很懂。。。先CO代码看看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想看看 他的图标是怎么放的。 不然我的程序不知道怎么退出
<blueghost> lemonhall:) py的
<blueghost> 我退出看看， 我换 fictx了
<blueghost> fcitx 也没有图标
<blueghost> lemonhall:) fcitx 也没有图标， 但是有 输入条
<thorne> 我的fcitx不知为何无法打出中文标点
<lemonhall> blueghost: 什么意思？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 可能看 ibus 官方 的源码没用。 可能 ubuntu 改过的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 什么叫怎么放图标的。。。
<Birdman> hi
<blueghost>  lemonhall 就是 托盘图标啊。
<^k^> Birdman, 好  ㍫ 
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那个输入法图标 也没有
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是想知道那一部分代码是实现TRAY的？
<stifler> test
<blueghost>  lemonhall 但是 ibus 有
<pocoyo> stifler: 答题卡上20个选择题刚好排列成5个4乘4的矩阵，我先将最中间的矩阵写成ABCD对角阵，而后左边用初等行变换，右边用初等列变换得两边答案，又将所得两个矩阵用施密特正交化方法得规范正交阵，记为最后两个答案，总共耗时1分半钟。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 目的是什么？
<lemonhall> blueghost:  你的程序需要实现一个TRAY是不是？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 11.04 没有托盘图标了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 11.04 没有系统 托盘了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 11.04 没有 系统通知区域中了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 但是IBUS的还在？
<blueghost>  lemonhall fcitx 的图标没有了， goldendict 也没有了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ibus 那个应该不是托盘图标
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 所以我怕 ubuntu  是修改过 的， 官方源码 可能还是 托盘图标
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 明白了我的意思了吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 明白了。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说话的很多前提现在都是11.04
<thorne> web server除了apache还有个以n开头的叫什么来着?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) https://github.com/ibus/ibus/blob/master/ibus/panel.py
<blueghost> lemonhall:) https://github.com/ibus/ibus/blob/master/ibus/interface/inotifications.py
<xiangfu> hi
<lei_> moriramar：是的
<^k^> xiangfu, 好  ㍫ 
<lei_> 是ibus
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不就是因为 11.04 没有系统托盘了啊。 10.10 还是有的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看不懂 py 的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你让我看什么呢？我也不知到11.04现在的接口是什么啊。。。
<blueghost>  lemonhall from ibus.common import \
<blueghost>     IBUS_IFACE_NOTIFICATIONS 这句什么意思
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你不如 apt-get source ibus
<blueghost>  lemonhall 看 ibus 是怎么弄个 输入法图标的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 把U的官方的源代码下载下来比对一下。。但是估计不会这样的。。。应该是在官方的IBUS库里，以补丁方式存在的。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 关键我不懂 py 啊，懂也不找你了.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那一句就是using自己的库吧
<lemonhall> blueghost: 文件我都看了。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 痛苦 啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: indicator-applet 10.10下。。ibus是和这个东西进行交互的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 11.04下是跟谁啊，我就不知道了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) indicator-applet 这个是什么来的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我去搜一个11.04下能跑得起来的小程序，VALA的，你装
<lemonhall> blueghost: 然后如果11.04能跑起来，我去看VALA的代码。。PY的我也吃不消。。而且VALA好像有很多这类TARY小程序。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 关键是要有图标的。 goldendict 启动就不见了，图标也没有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是否 tary 的都没意义
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 关键是要没了 tray icon 了
<blueghost> 痛苦中啊
<blueghost> 痛苦啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: https://launchpad.net/diodon
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你看看这个。。。能在11.04下跑不。。代码量小。。。看起来也简单
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 找 啊贴的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 啊贴 的有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 啊贴 英文名叫什么啊
<einKindvonGott> 各位，freenode上的#emacs-cn上哪去了?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我装 tomboy 的源码看看。 最好是 c++的
<adam8157> ee不在. 每次有事儿的时候都这样...
<lemonhall> blueghost: libappindicator
<lemonhall> blueghost: 调用这个库
<lemonhall> blueghost: VALA的代码我已经看懂了
<pocoyo> einKindvonGott: 本来都没有吧？ oftc上有个。
<blueghost> vala???
<blueghost> vala 是什么
<blueghost> tomboy 居然没有源码包
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你说的那个 是 11.04 的吗， 用 tray icon 11.04 下是没用的
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: 这样啊，我看有写TS...什么的 changed to .....不知什么意思。。
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: 频道中的TS表示什么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: libappindicator/app-indicator.h
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是 11.04 的吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不知道。。。你先装一下diodon啊。。如果11.04下能用。。那就还是在引用这个库
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 包没有
<lemonhall> blueghost: ppa:diodon-team/stable
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有PPA。。还需要啥啊。。。万事无忧了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不用看这个， ubuntu 有图标 的就这么几个
<einKindvonGott> 果然，freenode 上没有emacs-cn,在oftc上。
<reiv> einKindvonGott: 那里emacs-cn常年没人说话..
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不行
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那我就不知道了。。。。11.04我还没用过呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这么快就装好了？
<pocoyo> einKindvonGott: TS在哪儿？
<xiangfu> freenode have #emacs a lot of people there
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么我见不到源码 啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 新立德 怎么装源码 包啊
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: 就是如果我进的频道没有的话，上面会有一个提示，说TS has
<einKindvonGott> change to 哪哪哪,是个数宇序列
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不懂，我只会 apt-get source
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给出 命令
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我装一下 tomboy 就行了
<pocoyo> einKindvonGott: 你么客户端？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不懂，我只会 apt-get source tomboy
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: TS for #emacs-cn changed from
<einKindvonGott> 			1302608179 to 126457223
<lemonhall> blueghost: 据我所知。。tomboy不是C++的。。是C#的，你更看不懂
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: 我是emacs的erc
<pocoyo> einKindvonGott: 我的怎么没有ts 这个？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他一定是 有图标的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好大啊
<einKindvonGott> 阿？没有么？我的一直都有，你也用的erc?
<pocoyo> einKindvonGott: http://goo.gl/vX6HU
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你永乐刚才的那个？diodon?
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: e...我也不明白。。。可能不是一个服务器？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 装了？
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: 怎么截图贴图？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 正装 comboy 的源码包
<lemonhall> blueghost: 试一下嘛，这样我倒是想看看libappindicator 11.04是否是兼容的
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: sorry,我是说贴图。。。嘿嘿
<pocoyo> einKindvonGott: 论坛里的ee大婶的截图脚本。
<pocoyo> +贴图脚本
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等等，应该是不行 的
<einKindvonGott> 怎么用？要下载么？
<pocoyo> einKindvonGott: 要 bash脚本 多了 你搜搜吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还真有
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我去看看 源码包
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有什么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: diodon?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 菜单
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是的
<einKindvonGott> pocoyo: ok,thanks~:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有图标出来了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://bethesignal.org/blog/2011/03/12/the-libappindicator-story/
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是的，这个不是 托盘图标
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我正在看历史。哈哈。。就这么个小接口。。。历史相当丰富。。。。长长的一篇英文讲述这个接口和GNOME3项目组之间的矛盾与冲突
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 取笑我不会英文吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 源码在哪看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我还是第一次看源码
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 源码在 哪个目录
<lemonhall> blueghost: 很抱歉的告诉你。。这个库太烂了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 貌似是一个UBUNTU的私有库。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 源码 在哪个目录
<lemonhall> blueghost: SRC啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .... 不公开吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 完整 路径啊 /usr/src 没有
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你要什么的源代码？diodon?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 对啊，安装了，但不知道在哪
<lemonhall> blueghost: sudo apt-get install diodon 过了？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 过了
<blueghost> 也 sudo apt-get source diodon 了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那就在你运行这个命令的当前目录下，一般来说就是。。。你的HOME。。。下应该有一个DIODON
<blueghost> 俩都做了
<blueghost> ....
<lemonhall> blueghost: 代码非常之少，而且这个软件架构相当好
<blueghost> 找到了
<lemonhall> blueghost: indicator-view.vala
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 谢了，慢慢看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么来的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么语言的
<lemonhall> blueghost: vala啊。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ....
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 表示看不懂
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我正在看历史，不过看下来的结论是。。这个库只在UBUNTU下能用
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊， 只有 ubuntu 才那么没脑子
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是编译的吗，还是解释的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这段历史搞笑的很，反正就因为这个库，貌似UB的大BOSS和两个开发者和GNOME社区讨论了2个月
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我简要看了看，好有意思，反正最后被拒绝了。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: VALA?是编译型语言。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://live.gnome.org/Vala/Documentation
<^k^> ⇪ title: Vala/Documentation - GNOME Live!
<blueghost> lemonhall:) make file 是什么啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: GNOME项目组的御用项目。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那个【图像】里面的那个shotwell就是用VALA写得。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) waf 是什么
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果要求最小权匹配, 為什麼取负的方法只能用在二部图两边点数相等的情况?
<lemonhall> blueghost: py的东西。。。某种类似于AUTOCONF的东西吧，我也不是很懂。。但是知道它是用来生成MAKEFILE的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) wscript 是配置文件？？？
<stifler> SIGN。。。
<stifler> stifler: are you okay?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) This package provides the appindicator-sharp assembly that allows CLI (.NET)
<blueghost> programs to take menus from applications and place them in the panel.
<myke2> MaskRay: 在?
<blueghost> libappindicator
<leyle> 我今天运行了一个命令，就是 sudo apt-get tasksel  remove lamp-server  后，重启，发现删除了很多东西，连gdm  desktop都被删除了， 请问我要如何查看 我使用 tasksel remove lamp-server 具体删除了哪些软件阿？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 明显是脚本吧
<stifler> 额，我把NETWORK-MANAGER卸载了……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是配置 生成 makefile 脚本还是别 的
<leyle> 居然连mplayer 也被删除了，囧
<myke2> nm好东西啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩，应该是的。。。对于VALA来说不是必须的。。VALA最后是GCC编译的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 别去深究了。。。就是一个UBUNTU的私有库。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么 on_quit() 没有函数定义
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该可以的， 提供的 dev 包
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我看他怎么 做的。 就很简单，一个 quit 菜单项
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不过还是有问题，我的程序 是 全体
<myke2> MaskRay: 我这次仔细看了下
<myke2> MaskRay: 你说slack优化还是O(n^4), 不过你的slack似乎有点问题的, 每扫一个点都要设置所有slack为INT_MAX
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不过还是有问题，我的程序 是 qt4 的， 那个是 gtk 的。看来 我要 混库了， qt4 混 gtk 应该可以的吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 难不成，用 gtk 做个图标，在与 daemon 通讯。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 太绕了
<MaskRay> myke2: 我的是有点问题，应该如果 Y 部点在增广树中就增加标号，否则减少 slack
<myke2> MaskRay: 对, 我在修改, 然后尝试交下
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你会 c 吗。 我程序 的图标 就由你来做了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这算一个GTK的库么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 应该是GTK的。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该是吧。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<Gun^Rose> 11.04啥时候出啊？
<MaskRay> myke2: 有什么好题吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 会 gtk 吗， 加入我项目， 图标问题就由你 完成了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 薇菜懂。。我的主语言是C#。。。libappindicator不过是个C库而已。。应该不难
<blueghost> Gun^Rose:) 正 纠结中。 还是 有点 心理准备， 没有 托盘 了。
<Gun^Rose> blueghost: 啊？还这样呢？！心寒啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好的。 图标就由你来做。 就一菜单项，退出
<Gun^Rose> blueghost: arch的更新太疯狂了，受不了鸟！2天没更新，今天一看，300多兆！
<lemonhall> blueghost: 额。。我不懂C的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有, 我打算今天争取写会KM
<myke2> MaskRay: 不过看来来不及了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 而且这其实不是C。。是GTK的C。。。。。microcai的那个论坛加速器有这部分代码。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我去找来看看。。。
<blueghost> Gun^Rose:) 没有托盘图标。 goldendict 也没有菜单，就是说，你要启动 goldendict 就一直 运行下去。 没有 托盘图标让你选择 退出，有没有主菜单
<MaskRay> myke2: 不一定是完美匹配的
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<Gun^Rose> blueghost: 哇靠，够牛的，哇咔咔
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你这么纠结goldendict干嘛？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 过几天 先 加你，我把 新的修改 commit 先。还有东西要改
<Gun^Rose> blueghost: ubuntu现在也这么有个性了？！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是图标的问题啊
<Gun^Rose> blueghost: 我一直以为只有arch和gentoo会这样的
<blueghost> Gun^Rose:) 如果 你用的输入法是 fcitx 的话，你也不要期望看到 输入法图标。 输入条还是有的
<blueghost> Gun^Rose:) ubuntu 是彻底放弃 托盘图标 啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我要看小孩了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 折腾了一整天了
<reiv> 这里有多少用过gnome3的？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，去吧。。。我不会C，我至多用VALA写个图标出来，而且估计大部分还是COPY  DIODON的代码。。。太清晰的代码，不用浪费
<fillayu> hi, be back
<Pilgrim_> 有人用KUBUNTU11.04没？会不会遇到系统托盘里的某些软件点不出来的情况？
<iGoogle1> 点不出来，就是僵尸吗
<lemonhall> Pilgrim_: 怎么你也遇到托盘问题了
<upsuper> 大家晚上好 = =
<lemonhall> 哈哈哈，看来UBUNTU 的这个libappindicator很搞笑啊
<iGoogle1> 傻笑啥。用ub的，谁去用lib
<upsuper> 有人试用了gnome3的那个基于fedora的livecd么？
<Pilgrim_> 比如OSDlyrics这个软件  启动之后就点不了了
<Pilgrim_> 但是这个软件之后点开才能自定义搜索歌词
<fillayu> gtk+ 程序员，在大陆能找什么样的公司
<sheshark> 悲剧了，fvwm进不去了
<fillayu> sheshark　　what's up
<iGoogle1> .
<sheshark> 除了icewm,fvwm还有什麽很小的桌面？gnome机器跑不动
<fillayu> sheshark  lots of
<fillayu> fluxbox
<iGoogle1> caleb-:  你的生意来了。 sheshark 要
<myke2> MaskRay: 他说用 infty - 最大权匹配 才对
<sheshark> fillayu: 我试试
<Gun^Rose> openbox比较流行，配置方法好找
<fillayu> sheshark  考虑用 vectorlinux
<iGoogle1> sheshark: 头次听过有fvwm进不去的
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 网上博客上的
<iGoogle1> 那些box更大的。 sheshark
<fillayu> iGoogle1  他做什么生意的
<sheshark> iGoogle1: 是啊，我电脑可能被入侵了
<myke2> MaskRay: 不能用负数做最大权匹配, 不知道为啥
<iGoogle1> ... 怎么可能哦。
<lemonhall> iGoogle1: 程序要掉用libappindicator
<MaskRay> myke2: slack[v] 是左边点在路径中，右边点不在路径中的 labelx[u]+label[v]-g[u][v] 的最小值
<iGoogle1> lemonhall: 难道自己改lib使用？
<lemonhall> iGoogle1: 刚看到一个UBUNTU开发人员的帖子，把这个事情的前世今生都讲出来了。。挺有趣
<MaskRay> myke2: 如果右边点不在路径中，那么 slack[v] -= delta
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是slack, 他说的是 最小权 --> 最大权 的转化, 必须是用inf - 的办法
<MaskRay> myke2: 求好题
<iGoogle1> lemonhall: ooo.  这样哦
<MaskRay> myke2: 不需要的
<myke2> MaskRay: 他说你那种方法只能用在两边点数相等
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是矩阵是方阵的时候
<MaskRay> myke2: Kuhn-Munkres algorithm 就是完美匹配，两边点数要相同的。求链接
<myke2> MaskRay: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_625c774e0100hhh7.html
<myke2> MaskRay: 恩, 刚才看下书, 的确是要求n * n, 估计他怎么推广过
<fillayu> gtk+　程序员，这方面？
<fillayu> 如何了
<crose> 问一下：arch下有像Remastersys这样可以定制iso的软件么？
<fillayu> crose　https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=82662
<crose>  fillayu: thx，在wiki上搜到了，正在看;-)
<fillayu> crose　　nice
<KoreaGrace> 各位,请教一个问题:从官司网上下的新版的firefox4.0,怎样安装?下载后只是一个压缩包......
<fillayu> KoreaGrace　　dpkg -i filename
<KoreaGrace> 不行呀,它只是Firefox-latest.tar.bz2
<KoreaGrace> 解包了不知道怎样安装
<KoreaGrace> 但用命令可以打开,/firefox
<tusooa> ls
<fillayu> 可能不需要安装的
<fillayu> 或者直接make , make install
<tusooa> 你下的又不是fx的源码，不用安装的。
<KoreaGrace> 但如果想安装到系统上,怎样安?
<KoreaGrace> 难不成每次用的时候就./firefox
 * adam8157 职来职往里头的选手奇葩太多了...
<KoreaGrace> king@king-computer:~/Desktop/firefox$ ls
<KoreaGrace> application.ini             libfreebl3.chk    libssl3.so
<KoreaGrace> blocklist.xml               libfreebl3.so     libxpcom.so
<KoreaGrace> chrome                      libmozalloc.so    libxul.so
<KoreaGrace> chrome.manifest             libmozsqlite3.so  mozilla-xremote-client
<KoreaGrace> components                  libnspr4.so       omni.jar
<KoreaGrace> crashreporter               libnss3.so        platform.ini
<^k^> KoreaGrace:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<tusooa> sudo tar -xf firefox-*.tar.bz2 -C /opt/firefox
<tusooa> 这部分有篇叫什么`图文详解定制ubuntu'的文章里边有。
<KoreaGrace> 哦
<tusooa> 其实，最好的办法是用ppa
<KoreaGrace> ppa没找到呀
<KoreaGrace> 不对,可能是我还没找过吧.......
<KoreaGrace> :-[
 * lemonhall Goldendict还真是不错
<dream_awake> 大家好
<pocoyo> dream_awake: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<fillayu> dream_awake  hey
<dream_awake> fillayu, hi
<fillayu> 我需要在linux下搭配一个 java　开发环境
<fillayu> 有没有比较简易的教程
<anticlockwise> fillayu: 直接sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk 不行吗？
<fillayu> anticlockwise　那个可以
<anticlockwise> fillayu: 那就够了吧……
<fillayu> anticlockwise　我想做 andorid　的开发
<fillayu> 用 java
<lemonhall> fillayu: sudo apt-get install eclipse...另外用JDK，不要OPEN的
<lemonhall> fillayu: 下载GOOGLE的SDK，装。。就搞定了
<fillayu> lemonhall  我有 zend eclipse 跟你说的那个eclipse　是不是一样的？
<anticlockwise> fillayu: 恩，如果能用oracle的就装oracle的JDK，然后直接去下载android的SDK
<fillayu> zend eclipse　是用于 php的
<lemonhall> fillayu: NDK的话，要把m4,autoconf那些东西装上，而现在NDK又是免安装的。。基本上很简单
<fillayu> 晕了，有没有原理性的文章，我想先看看。先了解下，再操作。
<fillayu> 现在一头雾水，我对java完全白阁
<fillayu> 白痴
<fillayu> google 的话，要怎么搜索？
<fillayu> 关键字
<xrfang> 有人在ubuntu下面用飞信吗？
<ihipop> 有人知道 linux下面有什么能用的二级代理软件 支持用户名和密码鉴权的那种？
<xrfang> ihipop: 什么叫做“二级”代理？
<ihipop> 举个例子
<ihipop> 机器上开了一个代理 监听在1080端口
<anticlockwise> fillayu: 你是要看Java的书？那还挺多的，直接在google搜 Java 书籍 会有很多的
<ihipop> 然后我开一个代理软件 二级代理设为127.0.0.1 1080
<ihipop> 监听在 另一个ip的1088端口
<iGoogle1> fillayu: 那你算了。安猪的软件开发，没钱挣的。
<fillayu> iGoogle1　　为何？
<ihipop> 外部用户通过另一个IP的1088端口完成访问
<iGoogle1> anticlockwise: amazon那，，差不多了没。
<anticlockwise> iGoogle1: EE好～Amazon明晚第二次电面，还早呢
<iGoogle1> fillayu: 这平台的用户，都是不喜欢付钱的啊
<iGoogle1> anticlockwise: 可以邮购新娘不。那网站
<fillayu> 只有 iphone　才有用户愿意付钱，对吧
<iGoogle1> 差不多
<fillayu> iphone　用的是 object c?
<anticlockwise> iGoogle1: 过了之后还要当场面，我到时候还要去美国，要签证什么的，不过所有费用都是他们付～
<iGoogle1> 可能吧。
<iGoogle1> anticlockwise: .. 你电话是打的免费的？
<anticlockwise> fillayu: Objective-C，有个Xcode开发起来其实不太难
<anticlockwise> iGoogle1: 当然是他们打我啊，我接是免费的
<fillayu> anticlockwise  听上去是低门槛
<iGoogle1> 额。我说呢。2小时。
<iGoogle1> ip电话吧。。
<fillayu> anticlockwise　　你去ＵＳＡ了，不就可以搞 iphone开发了？
<iGoogle1> 挣钱的，不是搞手机开发。@@
<anticlockwise> iGoogle1: 呵呵，2小时打到美国大概总共1英镑多吧，不归
<iGoogle1> 丫丫的。这么便宜
<fillayu> iGoogle1　　是这样的，我暂时没想过赚大钱
<fillayu> 只求温饱
<anticlockwise> fillayu: 我不是iPhone开发的，只是学过一点，自己也买过书
<iGoogle1> fillayu:  :D
<fillayu> anticlockwise　你用的手机是？
<anticlockwise> iGoogle1: 呵呵，买张卡就好了，便宜，达到国内也是一样
 * maonx hotot 装了运行涌
<anticlockwise> fillayu: Nokia，哈哈～
 * maonx hotot 装了运行不能
<iGoogle1> anticlockwise: 你老家房子出租不。我帮忙收租金吧。
<fillayu> iGoogle1　php做的网站也都是免费的，可还是有一堆的招聘ＰＨＰ啊？
<fillayu> 所以，是不是可以这么理解？
<anticlockwise> iGoogle1: 已经准备出手卖了
<iGoogle1> fillayu: 要求不高，那啥都可以搞嘛。我以为你看得高
<iGoogle1> anticlockwise: ..
<iGoogle1> 多少米
<fillayu> iGoogle1　　会java的人，应该可以随便什么平台都能搞搞吧，不用局限于什么手机，或者企业级
<iGoogle1> 你不是还没开始吗。
<iGoogle1> 走专业点线路，不更好
<iGoogle1> java那桥上人多
<anticlockwise> join iGoogle1
<iGoogle1> anticlockwise: 说啊。多少米。我收了算了。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我党校回来了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 党的好儿子
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不好，我睡觉了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好，去吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我说我上课睡觉了……
<ofan> edison0354: 入党?
<edison0354> ofan: 恩
<ofan> edison0354: 准备考公务员么?
<lemonhall> edison0354: .............
<edison0354> ofan: 否
<edison0354> ofan: 我是学航空航天的，你懂的
<ofan> edison0354: 恩
<aBiNg> edison0354: 嗯？航空航天？
<edison0354> aBiNg: 恩
<aBiNg> 北航？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。加油。。去月球找个好妹子
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<fillayu> 真好
<fillayu> 航空航天
<fillayu> 不是应该去搞科研
<fillayu> 吗
<aBiNg> edison0354: 南航？还要入档？真争气啊 :P
<edison0354> aBiNg: 否
<aBiNg> 否哪一个，我问了仨问题呢
<edison0354> aBiNg: 第一个和第三个
<aBiNg> 啊？侬是南航人？ edison0354
<fillayu> 我碰到过很多南秀的
<fillayu> 南航的
<edison0354> aBiNg: 否了
<tusooa> ...
<aBiNg> ... 北京，那是北航了？ edison0354
<edison0354> aBiNg: 恩
<aBiNg> fillayu: 在 irc 中？
<aBiNg> edison0354: 飞设？
<fillayu> 问下， ubuntu　的开发团队有工资的没
<fillayu> aBiNg  嗯
<fillayu> 怎么啦
<edison0354> aBiNg: 否
<edison0354> fillayu: 没
<aBiNg> 比如？ fillayu
<fillayu> 什么比如
<fillayu> edison0354　　不是有商业公司支持吗
<fillayu> 怎么没有工资？
<aBiNg> 比如哪位啊... fillayu l
<edison0354> fillayu: 社区都是自愿的
<fillayu> edison0354　他们不用赚钱养活自己，交房租什么的吗
<fillayu> aBiNg　　哪个频道
<aBiNg> 这个啊
<fillayu> 没太明白
<aBiNg> ..
<roylez_> http://cnbeta.com/articles/139856.htm
<aBiNg> 比如说，这个频道有哪些是南航的。明白了？ fillayu
<roylez_> Destine: happyaron 你俩推来推去推得好多...
<fillayu> aBiNg　　linuxsir　上有一些，还有我ＱＱ上也有
<Destine> roylez, 好玩啦。
<edison0354> fillayu: 业余啊
<fillayu> aBiNg　　不过都是早几年接触的，当年都是学生
<happyaron> roylez_: 好玩嘛。
<edison0354> happyaron: Destine: 你俩推啥了？
<anticlockwise> fillayu: 他们都有自己正经的工作
<Destine> edison0354, 闲聊。
<fillayu> aBiNg　　我是最近又想起来了，又来这里了。上一次可能是在06, 07
<fillayu> 我搜索了以前的nickname，还能在google上搜索到06年在这里的聊天记录了
<happyaron> edison0354: twitter
<aBiNg> fillayu: 是说与南航人的 06 年的聊天记录？
<fillayu> aBiNg　当然不是，不过应该更早，０５年吧
<fillayu> 当时还奔20了，哈哈
<roylez_> http://imgur.com/5ccZX
<aBiNg> fillayu: 那您是前辈了啊，拜拜 :)
<roylez_> Destine: futurama的中文名叫什么？
<fillayu> aBiNg　好吧
<aBiNg> roylez_: LOL
<Destine> roylez, 飞出个未来
<aBiNg> fillayu: 你一直用这个 nick？05/06 的时候？
<roylez_> Destine: 神翻译
<Destine> roylez, what？
<fillayu> aBiNg　　明显不是
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: edison0354: 大家来一起抵制sony!!!
<edison0354> cfy: 买不起
<fillayu> 你们用了 gnome3了没
<roylez_> Destine: 这翻译神了
<Destine> roylez, 哦。。。
<fillayu> 对了，我的10.10　在有无线网络的地方，不会自动搜索无线？
<cfy> edison0354: ....
<aBiNg> cfy: 没用过那神器..
<cfy> edison0354: 没叫你买...叫你抵制啊...
<cfy> aBiNg: 一起抵制啊...
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<fillayu> 嗯？
 * aBiNg 抵制 sony!！！来点咆哮体！！！有木有！！！
<soiamso> cfy: sony 跟 moto 都是些就快倒的公司
<cfy> edison0354: MaskRay: opera全局ssh之后....好卡....
<roylez_> Destine: 哈哈，bender，我来了...
<cfy> soiamso: 那要是换手机,买啥好?
<soiamso> cfy: huawei
<cfy> soiamso: android?
<edison0354> cfy: chromium飘过
<ofan> soiamso: 骚尼还不至于吧
<soiamso> cfy: 要看你买来干什么
<edison0354> cfy: android王道！
<cfy> soiamso: 买来打电话
<cfy> soiamso: edison0354: 我去问问qi-hardware出不出手机
<cfy> soiamso: edison0354: 来#qi-hardware
<aBiNg> cfy: 那直接诺鸡啊
<soiamso> ofan: sony就是一个不知到怎样在2005年从鬼门关拉回来的公司
<edison0354> cfy: 没时间……一会儿……
<cfy> edison0354: 在干啥呢?
<ofan> soiamso: 05年咋了
<edison0354> cfy: 我妈买淘宝
<soiamso> cfy: 如果你接受水货的话，很多可以选的
<cfy> edison0354: 在家?!
<edison0354> cfy: 宿舍，扣扣中……
<cfy> soiamso: 我接受的
<cfy> aBiNg: 不喜欢nokia
<soiamso> cfy: http://www.cyanogenmod.com/devices
<microcai> cfy:  me too
<microcai> cfy:  再也不买 nokia 手机了
<cfy> microcai: 哈哈
<ofan> 谁有兴趣做模拟器?
<microcai> cfy:  我才不想手机上装个 windows
<soiamso> cfy: 不过我觉得一个200左右的手机最省心
<microcai> ofan:  太多了，干嘛要重复发明啊？
<microcai> soiamso:  me too
<microcai> soiamso:  nokia 1110
<aBiNg> cfy: 那 htc 吧，任意刷
<soiamso> microcai: 你那个古董用几年了？
<ofan> microcai: 钞票也太多了,干嘛重复印啊
<microcai> ofan:  ... ...
<MaskRay> cfy: firefox autoproxy
<cfy> MaskRay: 能ssh么?
<cfy> aBiNg: 推荐型号?
<aBiNg> cfy: 预算多少吧
<edison0354> cfy: 其实你不用参考我的意见，我是果粉+G粉，你参考我的意见没有意义的
<MaskRay> cfy: 可以，支持 http proxy socks 4/5，支持url匹配
<cfy> aBiNg: 一般来说2000+,
<soiamso> cfy: 如果想自己刷的，还是买能刷的
<aBiNg> 那直接 nexus one 啊，哈哈 cfy
<soiamso> aBiNg: nexus one 没有新货了，只有旧货
<ofan> ä¹°desire
<cfy> soiamso: 这个随便的吧
<aBiNg> soiamso: 哦，是哦。不然也不会 2K+。但要是我，就入个旧的。:P
<soiamso> cfy: http://s.taobao.com/search?q=HTC+Wildfire&keyword=&commend=all&ssid=s5-e&search_type=item&atype=&tracelog=&sourceId=tb.index
<aBiNg> desire 貌似超出太多吧 ofan
<ofan> aBiNg: 预算多少?
<edison0354> ofan: desire要3K左右
<aBiNg> ofan: 2K+ 啊 cfy 的
<ofan> edison0354: 不错啊
<ofan> aBiNg: 奥
<edison0354> ofan: 废话……价格放到那里了……
 * aBiNg 别再 QVGA 了...注定悲剧
<ofan> edison0354: 3k我觉得正好
<edison0354> ofan: 他不是说2K的预算？
<edison0354> aBiNg: 买不起好的啊！
<ofan> edison0354: 我刚来
<aBiNg> edison0354: 那你还 G3 呢。嘿嘿
<edison0354> aBiNg: 二手，1050收的
<soiamso> aBiNg: cm 的 rom 稳定不？
<aBiNg> edison0354: 实惠的，我同学也想收的，一直没机会。G3
<aBiNg> soiamso: 我只用 AOSP. :P
<fillayu> 黑莓 机子　耐摔吗
<edison0354> aBiNg: 哦耶！
<edison0354> soiamso: 稳定
<aBiNg> cfy: defy 吧，没选择了
<soiamso> aBiNg: 在什么地方下载？
<bao__> Your brain has two parts:the left & the right.Your left brain has nothing right, and your right brain has nothing left。
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/139841.htm
<bao__> 哈哈
<soiamso> aBiNg: 你自己编译 ?
<edison0354> cfy: defy普遍反映塑料感很重，建议用过再买
<aBiNg> soiamso: 嗯？什么机型就到哪儿去下啊。我是自己做编译的 ROM。
<soiamso> aBiNg: 都有汇集到aosp 里面？
<aBiNg> soiamso: 什么叫汇集啊？
<cfy> soiamso: edison0354: aBiNg 我纠结了....我还是继续用快倒闭的moto公司出的zn5好了...
<soiamso> aBiNg: 厂家的驱动，反馈到 aosp 项目？
<aBiNg> soiamso: HTC 的？内核都开源啦，自己编译。AOSP 不会接收这么多机型的驱动的
<soiamso> cfy: moto 好像有点起来了， kodak 更是奇迹般的继续 80亿美元一年的收入
<cfy> soiamso: 唉.....手机还是那个好了......虽然按键有点坏了...
<soiamso> aBiNg: 你说说个编译的流程？
<Gin> 大家好.我新来的.这系统也是刚接触不久.请大家多多指教
<pocoyo> Gin: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<cfy> Gin: 珍惜生命远离计算机...
<lifeng> cfy: 远离折腾
<aBiNg> soiamso: http://hiapk.com/thread-1148098-1-2.html <- QVGA HTC G4 的，别嫌弃。:P
<Gin> 我大学中  学的还是计算机专业..
<soiamso> aBiNg: lz 是你？
<aBiNg> 嗯
<aBiNg> soiamso: hiapk 上没人响应，白写了..
<fillayu> 好笑的 http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=1046710585
<soiamso> aBiNg: 那个tattoo vendor 就是一个 htc 公开的库？
<aBiNg> 不是，你看 vendor 介绍一节
<cfy> aBiNg: 没关系,我们看到了.......
<cfy> aBiNg: XD
<aBiNg> cfy: 你要搞台 android 来耍耍啊 :D
<cfy> aBiNg: 这几天没空....到时候看吧...我懒得折腾呢....
<soiamso> aBiNg: 都是小白，而且基本没有linux 经验
<cfy> aBiNg: 不如你加入qi-hardware吧
<aBiNg> cfy: 编译 AOSP 确实很花时间。有些驱动还要自己写，debug。
<cfy> aBiNg: 啥时候qi-hardeware能出手机就好了.
<cfy> aBiNg: openmoko怎么样?
<aBiNg> cfy: 介绍下啊，不知道 qi-hardware..
<soiamso> aBiNg: 就是下载一个 aosp 内核，然后 再用 vandor 打补丁，然后编译
<soiamso> aBiNg: ?
<cfy> aBiNg: 一个做开源硬件的公司
<aBiNg> soiamso: 不是哦。AOSP 是 google 的，内核是 htc 提供的。vendor 是自己为手机写的
<wsdjeg> hello
<wsdjeg> 有人在么
<pocoyo> wsdjeg: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<cfy> wegue: 没有
<wsdjeg> 呵呵
<microcai> cfy:  开源的硬件？ 我做的N个单片机硬件都开源。恩随便用。去吧
<wsdjeg> 我折腾半天终于稿进来了
<aBiNg> cfy: 我只是兴趣，正业不是这个啊。:P
<cfy> microcai: 是啊.
<wegue> cfy: ?
<soiamso> aBiNg: fyodor 是你？
<wsdjeg> 都是用的是ubuntu么
<aBiNg> soiamso: 正是鄙人 :P
<cfy> aBiNg: 那你正业是啥?
<aBiNg> cfy: 航空航天啊，LOL
<cfy> aBiNg: nb......
<aBiNg> 至今没毕业，不说了。 cfy
<cfy> aBiNg: - -!
<cfy> aBiNg: edison0354: 你们两可以比较下,谁的专业比较nb....
<wsdjeg> 求助阿
<soiamso> aBiNg: 还是看不懂
<aBiNg> ...
<cfy> wegue: 干啥?
<cfy> wegue: 有问题就说啊?你没说你的问题吧
<wsdjeg> 怎么用Empathy视频阿
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你啥专业？
<aBiNg> soiamso: 实际操作一遍，再回头看下，就舒服多了。应该不是一两天就能通的
<cfy> wsdjeg: 不会.....
<wsdjeg> 我刚装的ubuntu 好多不会用
<soiamso> aBiNg: vendor htc 一点都没有公开?
<wegue> cfy: 是你有问题没--cfy: wegue: 没有
<cfy> wegue: ?!
<aBiNg> edison0354: 飞设
<wegue> cfy: 看记录
<aBiNg> soiamso: 那是哦，完全没有这个义务嘛。摄像头驱动还是自己写的哦
 * microcai wow, 说服了 systemd 作者一个小细节问题了
<clown_> wsdjeg: 这是一条相当漫长的过程
<soiamso> aBiNg: 如果现在为一台huawei 搞一个，如何开始？
<cfy> wegue: 没空...
<soiamso> aBiNg: tatoo 的驱动你自己写的？
<aBiNg> soiamso: 下载 AOSP，下载华为提供的内核。下载相似机型的 vendor，然后写 vendor，编译，无尽的 debug....
<clown_> wsdjeg: 慢慢来吧。唉。。。玩linux的，上辈子都是折翼的天使
<chgtg> wsdjeg: 需要双方协议都支持视频
<wsdjeg> 有没有苏州这边的朋友 认识下
<soiamso> aBiNg: 我觉得你这样写的话会多点人回应
<aBiNg> soiamso: 大多硬件在 google AOSP 上都能工作的。我只做了反编译几个 htc 提供的驱动库
<edison0354> aBiNg: 哪里？
<cfy> aBiNg: 你这样好折腾啊...
<aBiNg> soiamso: 啥多点回应？
<wsdjeg> chgtg 谢谢 不知道Empathy支持哪个协议比较完美呢
<soiamso> aBiNg: 一共搞了几个星期？
<aBiNg> cfy: 唉，被套进去的。一搞就是半年，
<chgtg> wsdjeg: jabber/msn，试过这2歌视频
<cfy> aBiNg: ...,我可不想被手机完,虽然这差不多是我本身的专业.....
<soiamso> aBiNg: 教我们搞搞
<aBiNg> http://hiapk.com/thread-1066576-1-1.html 这个帖子中写了简单的 Tattoo 开发的历史..
<wsdjeg> msn 我在用 但是jabber 没有用过 我都不会回复
<wsdjeg> 都是直接打字的 前面怎么指定回复某个人阿
<chgtg> wsdjeg: gtalk就是用jabber的
<soiamso> aBiNg: 你不是用ubuntu的吧？
<aBiNg> soiamso: 我 09 年就折腾 android，到现在，好像该休息了啊。:D
<wsdjeg> 哦 gtalk没有用过 只是上网看了下 我现在用的是ubuntu自带的Empathy
<aBiNg> debianer
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你大几鸟？
<fillayu> chgtg　　原来 jabber　这么强大
<cfy> edison0354: 人家大四后吧....
<edison0354> cfy: ………………………………
<soiamso>  aBiNg：能找到不错的工作就可以
<aBiNg> edison0354: 不好意思说，至今没毕业...
<edison0354> aBiNg: ？？？？？
<edison0354> aBiNg: 烟酒僧？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔好！
<chgtg> fillayu: 呵呵！google现在是否修改也未可知
<kenifanying> aMule有什么办法屏蔽像迅雷，verycd冒牌驴之类的客户端？
<fillayu> chgtg　最近 gmail, gtalk　一直断啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...........
<lemonhall> edison0354: 一点都不好
<soiamso> aBiNg: 开源的硬件是没有的，逆向工程都搞了这么久。
<chgtg> fillayu: 是。总是需要连接很多次，gtalk（非浏览器界面）的还好些
<aBiNg> soiamso: 什么意思哦？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 明天上班去对面找啊
<microcai> soiamso:  貌似龙芯是开源的硬件
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没事。。你去水吧
<wsdjeg> 还有这样类似的聊天室么
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是来逛逛的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔，淘宝有便宜衣服哦
<fillayu> chgtg　　翻过去了，就不会断了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 西装神马的有便宜的
<myke2> MaskRay: OI是不是默认-O0
<chgtg> wsdjeg: 这里3万多频道呢
<fillayu> chgtg　　我改用 douban　的豆邮了
<chgtg> fillayu: 翻来翻去的麻烦
<soiamso> aBiNg: 你刚开始的时候搞linux 内核开发。或者是完全新手搞了半年？
<chgtg> fillayu: 我工作离不开Gmail/gtalk
<cfy> roylez_: 主席你啥时有开始用linux的?
<fillayu> chgtg　me too
<aBiNg> soiamso: 说半年，只是这个宽度，当然是断断续续的。我没搞内核开发啊。htc 都做好了的
<^k^> 新⇨ 软件/网站开发 • 大家都都用什么IDE呀？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325261&p=2271629#p2271629 想知道什么IDE最受欢迎。 顺便说下使用的语言. 统计信息: 发表于 由 wonni — 2011-04-12 22:22
<MaskRay> myke2: gcc 默认 -O0
<soiamso> aBiNg: 逆向工程下，也搞出了几个软件？
<cfy> MaskRay: 录取通知书收到没?
<wsdjeg> 这么多聊天室的阿
<wsdjeg> 怎么查看频道列表阿
<chgtg> wsdjeg: channel, no chatroom
<aBiNg> soiamso: 你说的这个逆向工程是指我所说的反编译？
<soiamso> aBiNg: 是的
<chgtg> wsdjeg:  /list
<chgtg> 呵呵
<MaskRay> cfy: 没
<chgtg> wsdjeg: 不建议使用
<wsdjeg> 第一次玩irc 不懂呢 呵呵
<cfy> wsdjeg: /list
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才反汇编了下, 发现类似min(a, b)这种, 如果b表达式复杂, 他会计算2次
<aBiNg> soiamso: 说来话长。libcamera.so htc 只提供了 AOSP 1.6 版本的。所以 Tattoo 要在 2.2 上实现摄像就得自己写 libcamera 库，而这个库中的核心函数，是查看的反汇编代码实现的。
<chgtg> cfy: 这命令估计能把客户端弄崩了
<cfy> chgtg: erc表示无压力
<Gin> 有没有新手中文频道呢?  貌似你们说的话题都好高端..
<chgtg> cfy: 呵呵
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 所以你根据接口自己实现了一个libcamera?
<aBiNg> soiamso: 而 libcamera.so 接口都在 AOSP framework 中定义好的。它的驱动都在 htc kernel 中实现了的。我只是将它们连接起来了，LOL
<cfy> 不过听说会被kick?
<winnerlong> 有人吗
<pocoyo> winnerlong: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<aBiNg> soiamso: 是
<cfy> chgtg: 总共收到10471个频道
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 所以你根据接口自己实现了一个libcamera?
<myke2> MaskRay: gcc有没有办法让输出的汇编当中信息更多?
<winnerlong> 有人吗
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 叫错人
<pocoyo> winnerlong: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<soiamso> aBiNg: 在so 里面分离 函数的二进制体？
<cfy> happyaron: 生日?
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 是
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 厉害。。。
<xrfang> 求推荐一本网络方面入门的书，类似《head first networking》的，但要中文的。
<chgtg> cfy: 我看freenode的进入屏幕上写30000+
<lemonhall> aBiNg: TATOO我也用。。现在2.2按你的说法就是完美实现了？
<aBiNg> soiamso: 要什么分享？反编译出汇编，看代码，猜想它是如何实现的，然后自己来填充函数
<cfy> chgtg: 那是人数么?
<cfy> edison0354: 生日?
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 不了解前沿信息嘛。LOL
<cfy> lemonhall: 大叔好
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 是不太了解。。。。按你的说法这就是完美实现啊
<soiamso> aBiNg: 我是不懂的啦，不然也不会问
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 之前记得就是CAMARA有问题
<chgtg> cfy: 20:37 [freenode] -!- 38677 channels formed
<roylez_> cfy: 05
<lemonhall> cfy: 你很小啊。。。。
<cfy> roylez_: 哦....
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 是哦。之前我休息了半年。。:)
<cfy> chgtg: 哦.....好多啊....
<lemonhall> cfy: 还在为别人给你表白而暗自庆幸的年纪。。。。
<chgtg> cfy: 20:37 [freenode] -!- 66013 71179 Current global users 66013, max 71179
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 哈。。。我去找找ROM。。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道
<jczhu> 有没有人遇到过 开机显示 open /dev/null failed的问题？
<cfy> lemonhall: .........
<cfy> 断网....
<cfy> jczhu: 自己mknod下?
<edison0354> cfy: 啥生日？
<lemonhall> cfy: 洗洗睡吧。。。
<cfy> edison0354: 哦,已经过了呀...3.31
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 嗯，不知道 irc 还有用 Tattoo 的。EE 以前用的
<jczhu> 可行么？
<soiamso> aBiNg: 估计你这个工作能进些大企业了。
<aBiNg> lemonhall: Tattoo 有 2.3 的，CM 支持的。Kalim 维护的，但稳定性不足，而且耗电
<hkfreedom> 大家好
<pocoyo> hkfreedom: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<aBiNg> soiamso: :)
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 2.2就支持FLASH了吧
<aBiNg> 不支持，这是版本问题，是 cpu 问题
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 你看反馈下来。。你的那个2.2的ROM怎么样？稳定性
<chgtg> aBiNg: tattoo用3g明显比2.5g费电
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 我自己一直用，当然不错啦。LOL
<cfy> 唉,睡咯.
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 那就好。。。
<Gin> 是android2.2吗? 貌似刷了.装了flash10.2 都看不到视频之类的呀...
<aBiNg> chgtg: 你也用 Tattoo !!!!?
<chgtg> aBiNg: 嗯
<chgtg> aBiNg: 给lp买的DHD
<hkfreedom> pocoyo: 你的桌面培訓好像很偉大呢
 * aBiNg 这么多人用 Tattoo，该来点咆哮体了！！！！ 阿姨快出来看！！！
<chgtg> aBiNg: 然后就不喜欢玩tattoo了
<aBiNg> 晕，都给 lp 玩的啊。不过确实，Tattoo 小个头
<hkfreedom> 你們在談的是 HTC tatoo?
<Gin> 你们打出来的信息前面都带着目标加冒号 ...
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 忘了说，Tattoo CPU 只支持 flashlite 版本，但 flashlite 需要 htc framework 支持，所以所有第三方 ROM 中都没法启用 flash
<hkfreedom> Gin: 這樣子？
<soiamso> chgtg: 入手多少钱？
<Gin> 是的...
<myke2> MaskRay: 开了-g3就把-O1什么的冲突掉了对么
<jczhu> Gin: 也就是说加个说话对象
<chgtg> soiamso: 1700，买1年了
<soiamso> chgtg: 水货？
<chgtg> soiamso: 嗯。tattoo有行货吗？
<hkfreedom> Gin: 你先打 人名，然後 tab 便可以了
 * chgtg 一直支持水货！
<soiamso> chgtg: 要看你是那里人，住在哪里
 * hkfreedom 笑
<chgtg> soiamso: 呵呵
<soiamso> chgtg: 你是香港人，就没有水货一说了
<hkfreedom> chgtg: 你也是香港人嗎？
<chgtg> soiamso: 偶是天朝P民
<aBiNg> LOL
<Gin> hkfreedom, 这样？
<Gin> 不对呀...
<hkfreedom> Gin: 差不多了，但你按tab後不用再加,
<pocoyo> hkfreedom: 你看出来了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像不是
<hkfreedom> pocoyo: 看出什麼？
<Gin> hkfreedom 貌似我按tab 就自己跑出来个,
<hkfreedom> Gin: 是嗎？那我不了解了，我也是新手
<Gin> hkfreedom
<hkfreedom> 我在用 irssi 你們在用什麼？
<Gin> 不是  XChcat 吗?
<hkfreedom> Gin: 我不是用 Xchat
<Gin> 我也是在论坛看到的.自己折腾了下..撞进来的..
<hkfreedom> Gin: 我也是
<wsdjeg> 大家都是用的是什么软件 阿
<hkfreedom> 我在用ubuntu 10.10~
<chgtg> wsdjeg: telepathy ;-)
<Gin> 我也是10.10
<wsdjeg> 你是怎么直接回复我的阿
<wsdjeg> 我只能这样打字 不好直接对这某人说呢
<Gin> 同求解..
<chgtg> Gin: wsdjeg 刚才有人已经说了，tab
<wsdjeg> tab
<Gin> 我tab 貌似会自动加上 ,后面跟一个空格
<chgtg> Gin: 客户端设置的问题
<chgtg> Gin: 这个功能叫补全
<Gin> chgtg: 这样?
<chgtg> Gin: 嗯
<wsdjeg> telepathy
<sunjun> 怎么tab啊
 * microcai Linux 下 shell 补全很厉害，就是 IDE 里C 语言的补全很失望。
<wsdjeg> 悲剧了
<wsdjeg> 超级不会用
<chgtg> wsdjeg: 记得当年gaim不支持irc的补全，不知道现在的telepathy是否支持
<chgtg> microcai: 呵呵！
<wsdjeg>     大家早点休息 我下了
<wsdjeg> 瓦难
<Gin> chgtg: 现在呢??
<chgtg> Gin: 什么现在？
<ghosTM55> hi all
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍮ 
<Gin> chgtg: 我不知道现在是不是成功啊
<sunjun> ghosTM55:我看你博客进来的
<mariotaku> exit
<sunjun> 以前没找到都到英语的ubuntu
<chgtg> Gin: 你自己不是能看到嘛！
<jczhu> quit
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍮ 
<sunjun> quit
<ghosTM55> sunjun: 哈哈 :)
<sunjun> ghostTm55:用得Colloquy？
<ghosTM55> sunjun: emacs + erc
<sunjun> ubuntu？
<ghosTM55> sunjun: Mac OS X
<sunjun> :P
<Gin> quit
<thorne> 现在聊什么 午夜场么?
<roylez_> iGoogle1: 伪神？
<anticlockwise> roylez_: 应该是真的
<Loongjiang> 一大堆 quit
<Loongjiang> 别冷场了,问下各位,面对一个高傲非常的女孩子怎么整合适呢
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 春天来了？
<Loongjiang> 都没人了?
<thorne> 据说箴言是 "胆大 心细 脸皮厚"
<microcai> Loongjiang:  对的
<microcai> Loongjiang:  就是胆大，心细，脸皮厚
<Loongjiang> thorne: 我脸皮够厚,给她骂了N年了,只是不够胆,就是刚认识抱了一下
<thorne> 不过我没有经验值
<roylez_> http://jandan.net/2011/04/12/hotel_pranks.html
<microcai> Loongjiang:  大胆点，要摸胸。
<thorne> 别问我这个卑怯的loser啊!!!!!!!!!! 有木有
<roylez_> 出差的人应该看看
<lfiewjf> Adaptee: hello
<Loongjiang> microcai: 胸我摸过不少,只是现如今都不知她去了哪里,唉,可怜天下苦情人
<microcai> Loongjiang:  再找个好了
<lfiewjf> ifeng:do you go to the ifeng website
<thorne> 现在这个生活只有妹子能cheers me up 了  科研什么的都是让人蛋疼的活
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我感觉不可能再找了,没信心再找了
<thorne> sigh
<hkfreedom> 被捉去炒飯了
<microcai> Loongjiang:   那找男的
<lfiewjf> itrufeng: 看来都是留学生在用阿,国内没人irc
<thorne> 找男的!!哈哈 改变不了环境就改变自己
<hkfreedom> 相信是了
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我能找到她,只是成本太高了,要失去工作,从头再来
<itrufeng> lfiewjf: 嘿嘿
<yangtse> 据说我是国内的
<lfiewjf> 我刚来,新鲜,兄弟姐妹们打个招呼
<Loongjiang> if_else: 好
<lfiewjf> yangtse: ip显示USA,你用vpn吧..
<hkfreedom> lfiewjf: hihi
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 据说你是个传说
<despot> …
<yangtse> ...
<yangtse> 中国电信
<Loongjiang> 昔人已乘黄鹤去,此地空余黄鹤楼,黄鹤一去不复返,白云
<Loongjiang> ¹quit
<thorne> exit
<hkfreedom> 要加個 / 啊
<lfiewjf> 有谁知道wikileaks要进哪个频道?
<Loongjiang> 千载空悠悠,晴川历历汉阳树,芳草萋萋鹦鹉洲
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 加油啊！
<Loongjiang> 总为浮云能蔽日,绿杨阴里白花洲,好像最后一句不对
<hkfreedom> Loongjiang: 你是那裡人啊？
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 最后两句是什么,我接的是凤上楼上凤凰游
<luoq> 长安不见使人愁
<Loongjiang> luoq: 什么衣冠成古丘
<Loongjiang> luoq: 烟波江上使人愁
<luoq> 和李白的搞混了
<Loongjiang> luoq: 日暮乡关何处是,烟波江上使人愁
<luoq> 凤凰台上凤凰游，凤去台空江自流。吴宫花草埋幽径，晋代衣冠成古丘。三山半落青天外，二水中分白鹭洲。总为浮云能蔽日，长安不见使人愁。
<Loongjiang> luoq: 超经典的都
<luoq> 不畏浮云遮望眼
<luoq> 浮云啊
<Loongjiang> luoq: 这首诗总让我想起一句话,此地无人几百年
 * Loongjiang is away,此地无人三百年
<yangtse> 这里的人大多我都不认识
<yangtse> 就freefly见过。不过知道他是这个公司的
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 这里几乎没人相互认识
<yangtse> 以前认识很多人的
<knownbad> gebjgd: 笔记本救回来了。
<yangtse> 像黄甲华了
<yangtse> 黄甲华都不来了
<yangtse> 我很郁闷
<Loongjiang> 黄甲华是谁,你好像认识很多人
<yangtse> 我上学的时候这里很活跃的人
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 该不会是那两首古诗让你怀旧了吧
<yangtse> 那个什么deepin的开发者之一
<yangtse> 我来这里本是怀旧的
<moriramar> yangtse: 你上學那會是 200 幾年左右？
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 哦 ,那你可有参与开发过什么呢
<yangtse> 我是灌水派的
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 白天这里还是 活 跃的,你去linux频道,那里是 最活跃的频道之一,还有emacs也不错
<yangtse> 。。。
<yangtse> 我初上irc的时候还没有ubuntu呢
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 我是灌水派的,我不灌水,你哪有水可潜,
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 我04年接触linux,不过总没上irc
<yangtse> 毕业了，工作没网络。很郁闷
<yangtse> 我有网瘾
<yangtse> 很大
<yangtse> 像吸毒似的
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 很多人都有,不过用linux要好的多,不会玩游戏玩的忘了时间
<yangtse> 我发呆都会忘了时间
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 除了工作,我还有折腾隐,没完没了的折腾的我的linux,要是不折腾,对着电脑我会呆不住的
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 我正想着写段代码,把我们公司的所有资料快速的copy回家,有没有现成的可用
<microcai> Loongjiang:  这是犯罪吧？
<Loongjiang> microcai: sure,不过公司对我们并没有保密,公司也没有保密规定
<yangtse> 有点想用gentoo了
<yangtse> arch太麻烦了
<yangtse> 自动化的配置工具都没有
<einKindvonGott> yangtse: debian 欢迎你 :)
<Loongjiang> yangtse:我也想用gentoo,可是我可怜我的本本,惟恐它吃不消,所以还是先忍一忍吧
<yangtse> einKindvonGott, 我的debian刚被格式化了几天
<yangtse> 我也是本本
<yangtse> 所以犹豫
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 再说现在提倡低碳生活,gentoo属于高能耗,其是debian不错,只是太老旧了,
<einKindvonGott> yangtse: 为什么？debian最适合懒人～～
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你装了gnome3 没？
<yangtse> einKindvonGott, 我比较in
<yangtse> einKindvonGott, 不喜欢太旧的
<Loongjiang> einKindvonGott:
<yangtse> ubuntu够新
<einKindvonGott> yangtse: 哈哈，明白了
<yangtse> 不过理念和我的不太一样
<yangtse> gnome3的打印机没办法配置
<Loongjiang> yangtse: ubuntu是给图形用户准备的¹类windows系统
<yangtse> 我要编译一个bfs的内核
<yangtse> bfs是鸡血补丁吧？
<yangtse> 我不想用arch的原因是，arch文档里面有大量的gentoo的链接。。。请参看gentoo的文档
<yang1234> 这么多夜猫
<hkfreedom> 這裡有一隻
<yangtse> gnome的irc客户端有什么好的
<yangtse> xchat用着烦了
<hkfreedom> yangtse: 我喜歡用 irssi
<einKindvonGott> yang1234: yangtse的兄弟？
<Loongjiang> yangtse: xchat,irssi ,gaim ,pidgin
<yang1234> 我用的是Empathy
<Loongjiang> yangtse: erc
<yang1234> 懒得找其他
<einKindvonGott> yangtse: ERC rocks lol
<einKindvonGott> Loongjiang: 发错了。。。ERC rocks~~
<alvin_rxg> ¹  这什么字？……
<alvin_rxg> (0090) + ¹
<yangtse> 0090 +1 = 0091
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: ucimf输入法切换是自动加上的,我并不想要它,但是没办法,每切换一次就有一个
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> U+0090 <control>  DEVICE CONTROL STRING
<yang1234> 9D（ascii）='￥'
<Loongjiang> 有办法消 除它么,在坐的大神们
<alvin_rxg> 9D 啊……
<Loongjiang> ¹ ¹¹¹消除这些自动添加的符号么,我用的ucimf
<alvin_rxg> 没用过那东西
<alvin_rxg> 应该也有人使用的吧
<yang1234> 闻所未闻:-))
<Loongjiang> yangtse: 那我就说给你听听,从中文切换的英文时都会留下¹这个符号
<einKindvonGott> 各位有在SDF Public Access UNIX System上玩的吗？这网站好像挂了？
<yangtse> Loongjiang, 谢谢
<einKindvonGott> Loongjiang: 为什么不用ibus?
<hkfreedom> 10.10 初推出時的 ibus 很多問題，很難用，現在好多了
<Loongjiang> einKindvonGott: 我没能装个图形界面,所以没有ibus
<einKindvonGott> Loongjiang: 哦，这样啊，明白了
<einKindvonGott> hkfreedom: 是的，现在挺好用的
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: http://code.google.com/p/ibus-fbterm/ 有这个项目
<hkfreedom> einkindvongott 我最初搞了好久也搞不定，還以為是自己問題，原來是 table 出了亂子
<yang1234> ibus自带的pinyin词库很少倒是郁闷
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 可是你要知道,ibus-fbterm的前提是ibus必须能在图形界面下正常输入汉字,没错,之前我一直用ibus-fbterm的
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: ?_?
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: ibus-fbterm也不好,它要求先能在图形界面用呢
<einKindvonGott> hkfreedom: 呵，我比较幸运，一直是scim党
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 那你调好了就不用管了啊
<einKindvonGott> hkfreedom: 最近才上的ibus
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 可我根本没图形界面呢
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 必须的
<Loongjiang> einKindvonGott: scim也能 在终端输入么
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 能不能在没有 X 的时候，直接安装 ibus，直接配置好，然后别管了……
<einKindvonGott> Loongjiang: 应该不能，没试过...
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 没有图形界面,就不能用ibus-fbterm,你明白没有
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 呃？
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 别呃了,我用了几个月,知道呢
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 现在我能用irc聊天,全靠的myke2昨天的帮忙,要不,我还真换回fedora了,实在郁闷的不行,arch竞装不了X
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 哦，archlinux 可以让 pacman 单独安装 ibus 而不装其他的依赖。那这样是可以满足 ibus-fbterm 的吧？
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 另外，怎么会装不了 X 呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还在testing中
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 你怎么还不明白啊,这不是安装的问题,必须是ibus能在图形界面正常使用在能在终端下运行ibus-fbterm
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 还是不明白……
<RavenChan> happyaron,“ @rorvn ubuntu中文论坛的怪物卡片啊。”是什么。。。
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 这样说吧,ibus没有运行,ibus-fbterm就没法输入
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 我测试下没有 X运行 的情况。这还没试过
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: ibus-daemon 运行的前提是什么？
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: X
<alvin_rxg> Loongjiang: 好吧，我刚关闭了 X， 可以运行 ibus-daemon -d -x -r……
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我从来不开testing
<Loongjiang> alvin_rxg: 你强
<alvin_rxg> x_X  所以我不明白……
<knownbad> 我开过但升级是麻烦点。
<knownbad> 容易开不了机
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: 你们都打了字体内核补丁？
<yangtse> arch重新编译一次就需要重新下载一次源代码吗？
<Loongjiang> einKindvonGott: fbterm
<yangtse> 用的packer
<einKindvonGott> Loongjiang: 很久以前听过这个
<einKindvonGott> Loongjiang: 需要zhcon吗？
<yangtse> Loongjiang,你看优酷怎么看？
<sharpshooter> 哇哈，还这么多人在啊
<sharpshooter> ...
<sharpshooter> ...
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以不用
<Tommy_Bin> 大家好，有几个在线哈。
<pocoyo> Tommy_Bin: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 有没有人在
<alvin_rxg> 有没有人
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 我。
<pocoyo> 在
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 不是讲笑话的么？……
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: 在
<alvin_rxg> test
<^k^> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 喂喂，来个笑话
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 讲个蛋啊。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 妞不给讲笑话了，爷给你讲个： 请问如何阉割冰箱呢？  很简单，把冰箱里的鸡蛋拿出来就是了
<knownbad> 今晚喝多了？
<alvin_rxg> 没得喝，无聊而一
<alvin_rxg> 没得喝，无聊而已
<knownbad> 德国啤酒便宜不是吗？
<alvin_rxg> 对你来说是便宜，对我这没工作的可不便宜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 蛋疼了？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 蛋疼了不用你教
<alvin_rxg> http://i.min.us/ikwU5Q.gif
<knownbad> gebjgd 工作了，他给喝
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 包邮哦
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你早就工作了。你是不是应该给我们每个人送个iphone4
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 包邮哦
<knownbad> 可以啊，就国内的假货罢了
<knownbad> 这是我去国内学的文化。
<knownbad> 我好一段时间都听不懂老婆说的假货是什么意思呢。
<alvin_rxg> 应该是 水货 吧？ 假货可没人要的
<knownbad> 嗯，她是说“蛮水的”。
<alvin_rxg> apple 的东西不是全球都可以保修的？
<knownbad> 不知道呢，我猜可能不是。
<knownbad> firmware 就不同。
<einKindvonGott> knownbad: knownbad 你是徳国人？
<knownbad> 公司还真有人申请 iphone4 呢。  蛮敢的。
<alvin_rxg> 水货一般都是说当地没不卖的，从别的地方绕远路进来的货
<knownbad> 不是，但他们是。
<einKindvonGott> knownbad: 谁？
<alvin_rxg> 他们，不是我
<knownbad> 那不是，连纸巾都有假的。  粉粉的。
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: >_<!
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: 他们指谁？
<knownbad> 别谦虚了。  迟早的事。
<knownbad> 就是他！
<alvin_rxg> 是他！就是他！
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: knownbad: ....
<knownbad> 这好似两只猪在比肥。。。。
<alvin_rxg> einKindvonGott: 上帝的小宝宝乖
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: 我一向很乖～
 * knownbad 吐了满地
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 以后你有小 baby 了，也得这样的
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: 都有baby了？
<alvin_rxg> 没，只是说你是 gott 的 baby
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: 呵呵～
<knownbad> 以前因为不会生的，  但老婆好似有点动摇了。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 怎么在德国邮购到家
<alvin_rxg> ?
<knownbad> 你不是要和啤酒吗。
<knownbad> 送到你家去。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 暂时不用了……
<knownbad> 请个德国妹妹送到家。
<alvin_rxg> 德国妹妹……
<knownbad> 喝完马上爆毙
<alvin_rxg> 暴毙？……毒药？
<knownbad> 肯定是太兴奋了嘛
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<knownbad> 小头脑出血
<alvin_rxg> 说有一大学女生，和男友分手，说：“我又找了个体育系的男朋友，咱交往一年，你得给我2K元青春损失费。”男生惧怕其“体育系新男友”，又想找个方式出口 气。交钱那天，姑娘与新男友到场，前男友带了10个男生，每人走过来给姑娘二百块钱，三四个过后姑娘就哭得不行了，新男友也分了。
<alvin_rxg> 路边停着一辆宝马，属违章停车。  police过来，贴条儿，抄单子。哥们儿从商场出来：“你丫不就是police么，牛什么啊？不就会贴条儿、抄单子么！”  police看他一眼，没说话，继续抄单子。 你要真牛b，甭贴条儿，你直接叫拖车拖走！” police看他一眼， 还没说话。  “牛什么啊！除了贴条儿吓唬我们你们还会什么！牛b你拖走！”po
<^k^>  06:02
<Loongjiang> cooloney: hi
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-13
<cooloney> Loongjiang: hi
<xiamx> 各位早上好
<Lavande> 早
<flay> 早
<OT_iux> 早
<lambdaq> test
<^k^> lambdaq, ....  ㍠ 
<lambdaq> ^k^, oh uni
<lambdaq> cool unicode
<Loongjiang> test
<Loongjiang> quit
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍡ 
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • v4l2的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325289&p=2271826#p2271826 再用v4l2做摄像头驱动时,程序是参考网上流传的,读进来的图像没有东西,是黑的,但是显示600k大小 出现的状况如下: 无法载入图像,分析JPEG图像文件出错,(not a jpeg file : start with 0x35 0x76) 程序如下: #include <stdio.h> #include <stdlib.h> #include <string.h> #inc ...
<chattan> ..
<blanktiles> 昨天更新后发现easystroke不能用了，有人知道该怎么办吗？
<blanktiles> 感觉它捕捉不到鼠标的手势了
<yangtse> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/t84069
 * lemonhall 我找到那个搞江恩的debian的那个人的视频讲座了。。。相当神奇
 * lemonhall http://www.verycd.com/topics/2786917/
<Guest97809> 有人否
<^k^> Guest97809, ....  ㍡ 
<leaveboy> ?
<Guest97809> 启动界面的图片怎么改
<leaveboy> Guest97809: 用什么dm
<Guest97809> leaveboy: 不是我说的
<Guest97809> leaveboy: 启动界面的图片怎么改
<leaveboy> Guest97809: 你用什么display manage
<Guest97809> leaveboy: 我是kde
<leaveboy> kde好像有登录界面设置的
<Guest97809> leaveboy: 启动之后的kubuntu的蓝色界面好丑
<leaveboy> Guest97809: 在系统设置那有，自己找找
<calebot> Guest97809: 是说 grub 吧
<Guest97809> leaveboy: 不是那个登录那个  是kubuntu那个几个字
<Guest97809> calebot: 是kubuntu那个几个字的蓝色界面
<Lavande> 有没有用ubuntu one 的童鞋？
<Lavande> 帮忙看看在home里面随便什么文件，右键，看看有没有 share on ubuntu one的选项？
<leaveboy> 牟
<lemonhall> Lavande: 我
<Lavande> lemonhall: 唉，我的链接不上，诡异
<lemonhall> Lavande: 不知道，我在WIN7下。。。正在试用IE9。。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 汗……
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 咋样
<ghosTM55> Windows下用什么上irc? xchat貌似收费
<lemonhall> Lavande leaveboy 还行吧。。。简洁的有些过分，但是我喜欢有打开就有拨号画面的那个，我正在找IE9有没有类似插件。。。。WIN7 SP1也打好补丁了
<lemonhall> Lavande: leaveboy
<lemonhall> Lavande: leaveboy 从某种程度上来说，WIN7真好。。补丁很小。。。。LINUX桌面的补丁是如潮水一般。。源源不绝
<Lavande> lemonhall: 哈哈，我先win7更新麻烦，关掉了
<calebot> lemonhall: 那不是补丁，是软件更新
<dark_> 带kubuntu的那个画面还是改不了
<calebot> lemonhall: 如果 win32 软件也常常升级，不会比 linux 少
<calebot> 不喜欢升级的，关了更新就好啦
<leaveboy> lemonhall: Lavande  用软件更新
<lemonhall> calebot: 懒得设置了啦。。。。
<lemonhall> calebot: 我也知道你说得意思。。。LINUX的补丁多数都不是系统级别的，而且如果只打开安全包更新的话。。。倒也不是很多
<lemonhall> calebot: 我把软件更新的源去掉，只打开安全补丁的那个源。。。确实不多
<calebot> 看是要方便还是要安全了
 * calebot is 升级控
 * calebot 不升级不舒服斯基
<lemonhall> calebot: 我也是。。所以才痛苦
<Lavande> tenzu: 早，疼疼
<lemonhall> tenzu: 早。。。看到你我也疼了
<tenzu> Lavande: 早。你这几天不是要考试神马的么？
<tenzu> lemonhall: G点折腾好了么？
<Lavande> tenzu: 谁说的啊？
<lemonhall> tenzu: GNOME3？不折腾
<tenzu> Lavande: 难道我记错了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 不用了？
<Lavande> tenzu: 或许。。可能是猴哥说要去考驾照的吧
<tenzu> Lavande: 应该是推上某人
<tenzu> Lavande: 我经常记错人
<Lavande> tenzu: 哈哈，正常，人太多，信息太多
<dark_> 大大们  开机有个“ubuntu”红色的  在中间位置的画面 怎么修改
<lemonhall> tenzu: 不是。。没必要再折腾了啊，已经配置好了
<tenzu> lemonhall: 癞萌嚎
<ghosTM55> tenzu: yo~~~
<tenzu> ghosTM55: yo，你从来不回我的推
<ghosTM55> tenzu: really?
<dark_> 有人帮忙解决一下
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 我看你很少@我啊
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 最近怎么样
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 你就没fo我，哭去了
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 我的推还是protect模式，估计你看不到
<Lavande> 哈哈哈，一大早就见鬼了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 囧，我不太fo人，都是fo新闻账户
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 我twitter不用来聊天...
<Lavande> tenzu: 为啥pretect鸟？有啥好处，我也设置一下。。
<tenzu> Lavande: 蛋疼设置的。。。
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 好吧，原谅你
<Lavande> tenzu: 。。。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 。。。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 最近在忙什么
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric 可能不提供 Gnome Classic 界面，到时候我们怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325294&p=2271868#p2271868 根据 Ubuntu 创始人 Mark Shuttleworth 的透露，在 Ubuntu 11.04 的下一个版本，开发代号为 Oneiric Ocelot 的 Ubuntu 11.10 中，很有可能将不提供 Gnome Classic 界面，原话如下： “We made very good progress on [accessi ...
<tenzu> ghosTM55: oral defense, 25号，目前正处于焦虑便秘期
<ghosTM55> tenzu: oral defense是什么
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 啊，答辩
<roylez> tenzu: 记得自己带一本thesis去，我当时没带，被老板骂过了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 哦，猜到了，你在读什么?
<tenzu> roylez: 那是必须要带的，不然他们问什么我哪儿翻去。感谢主席提醒
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 可耻的博士
<Lavande> 哈哈。大便。下个月我也要去大便了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 囧，我一朋友也在新加坡读博士
<lemonhall> 这里这么多博士啊
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 女的？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: yep
<lemonhall> tenzu: 疼你有家室了吧。。我记得
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 求扣扣
<Lavande> 没事的，照样控
<lemonhall> tenzu: .....................赤裸裸啊
<tenzu> lemonhall: 有了又怎地？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 扣你妹
<Loongjiang> 真搞
<lemonhall> tenzu: 扣你妹+1
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 在NTU还是NUS？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 在NDS
 * tenzu 觉得还好没打“抠抠”这两个字
 * ghosTM55 LOL
<Loongjiang> 非常郁闷,我的arch怎么就进不X呢
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 那边美女多，可惜我不能常去。但是我愿意为两校友谊做出贡献
<ghosTM55> Loongjiang: 上 irc.oftc.net 的 #arch-cn
<tenzu> Loongjiang: xorg全装上，再装个DE，应该没问题
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 那就赶紧发布高清无码裸照
<Loongjiang> ghosTM55: 你管不着
<ghosTM55> 增进全球人民友谊
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 友谊都是纯洁的
<ghosTM55> Loongjiang: 得罪过你?
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 囧
<Loongjiang> ghosTM55: 刚来就叫我去另一个频道,那里空无一人知道否,小样
 * tenzu 表示得罪了鬼，后果很严重
 * ghosTM55 表示这几年得罪了无数脑残，已经看开了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 对了，你用gtalk么
<calebot> 网络脑残多，上网须谨慎
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 用啊
<roylez> ghosTM55: 你最近专门收gtalk帐号来着
<ghosTM55> roylez: 没啊，好多熟悉的朋友都没加gtalk
<lemonhall> ghosTM55: 我记得你弄了个LINUX用户组的GTALK群。。。。
<OT_iux> @@
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: 那个不是我弄的，而且现在程序好像出了问题，用不了了
<Loongjiang> my4899:
<Loongjiang> calebot: 我脑 残,你也差不多了吧
<tenzu> 莫吵架，伤和气
<Kandu> 本來就沒和氣
<tenzu> 那各自爆菊20分钟
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你应该改名叫。。。菊花残。。。。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 爆你妹，我加你gtalk了
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 你去看看
 * lemonhall 豆瓣电台响起了。。。。。菊花台这首曲子。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: 哈哈哈哈
<Lavande> :-D果断围观
<ghosTM55> Lavande: 我记得你以前是百度Linux吧的
<Lavande> ghosTM55: 汗，貌似不是吧……
<lemonhall> 推荐一本LINUX内核的书。。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你那盆宇，上irc不？
<lemonhall> 求推荐一本关于LINUX内核的书
<Lavande> lemonhall: 说啊
<Lavande> lemonhall: 汗……
<lemonhall> 少一个字。。。。。
<OT_iux> http://ellesime.anetcity.com/ellesime/bbs/index.php?topic=37831
<Loongjiang> 各位很抱歉,不是我脑残,今天是特不开心的一天,担待
<ghosTM55> Lavande: 那就是我记错了，感觉哪里看到过你的id
<ghosTM55> Lavande: :)
<OT_iux> 可怜的娃
 * OT_iux 安抚 Loongjiang
<Lavande> ghosTM55: ubuntu-cn论坛里啊
 * lemonhall 摸摸 Loongjiang
 * tenzu 抠抠 Loongjiang
<Lavande> ghosTM55: 唔，貌似还有，shlug的邮件列表
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你个淫荡货。。。。。
<Loongjiang> 你们真能搞
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我又怎么了我
<lemonhall> tenzu:  就想着人家的菊花。。还扣扣
<OT_iux> @@
<roylez> Lavande: 说起邮件组，我最近三次试图加入ruby-talk，但是那机器人死活就不理我...
 * Loongjiang 表示以后称lemonhall为菊花
<tenzu> lemonhall: 我只说抠抠啊，没说抠哪儿
<ghosTM55> Lavande: 哦，那就是SHLUG的邮件列表
<Lavande> roylez: 哈哈，被blacklist了
<Lavande> ghosTM55: 呼呼，因为我给你发过某次活动的照片
<ghosTM55> Lavande: 嗯，想起来了
<ghosTM55> Lavande: 谢谢 :)
<Lavande> roylez: 说起这个，我在非死不可注册是用的gmail，后来想改成自己域名的邮箱，但是菲斯不可说我的邮箱地址无效……
<Lavande> ghosTM55: 嘿嘿，不客气:-D很久的事情了
<roylez> Lavande: 刚刚去仔细翻了下gmail的spam，结果就在里面有确认信，nnnnd
<Lavande> roylez: 哈哈，这种情况经常有的
<lemonhall> 软件巨人要做版本帝。距IE9正式发布仅1个月，软件巨人就发布了IE10的首个平台预览版。来自新浪科技的消息：与革命性的IE 9相比，IE 10并不是一款全新的浏览器，只是在继续改进硬件加速、原生HTML5和CSS3等功能。微软IE业务全球副总裁迪恩·哈查莫维奇(Dean Hachamovitch)说：“IE
<lemonhall> 10页面的一切内容均支持硬件加速，同时支持现有网页标准。这意味着开发人员在提供最佳性能的同时，可以继续使用各个浏览器通用的网页标准。”" IE10平台预览版只支持Windows7，相比下IE9平台预览版支持Vista和7。微软曾宣布每八周发布一个新版本，新版IE10的发布异于原定的发布周期。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 你一发言就冷场了
<Loongjiang> ed
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我熟的大叔不在。。。。edsion不在。。。。
<palomino|working> 大概是因为提起ms了吧
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 不。。。我想说的其实只是第一句：【软件巨人要做版本帝】
<Loongjiang> imdiot: lemonhall 非常不开心,有没有法子过的好一点
<lemonhall> palomino|working: 实在是够冷的笑话
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 何不叫ie 2011.0
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 关于人生的问题，请咨询真理部
<shiky> 从不认为ms会有啥好心。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: yes
<lemonhall> shiky: 问题是GOOLGE这个巨人12.0都出来了。。让MS情何以堪
<lemonhall> shiky: OPERA刚11.0，情何以堪
<lemonhall> shiky: FF才4.0.。。情何以堪啊！！！！！
<palomino|working> ff不是已经发力了嘛...
<palomino|working> 也6周一个版本
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 在医学上说,不开心可以多吃点东西,吃饱喝足了,就不会那么难过了
<shiky> lemonhall:  google 是为云计划打算
<shiky> ff 我觉得跟不上时代，单独做浏览器的没有一家有好结果
<Loongjiang> shiky: 猛一听说云计算,还以为是全部的计算机,后来才晓得,那只是少数巨头的事
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 那是从人类学上说的，古人类因为缺乏食物的时候会产生焦虑，多吃一些东西会让焦虑感减轻，但是女性多数有饮食障碍的时候，一般来说是由抑郁症引发的。。。比如戴安娜王妃。。。。。。
<leaveboy> 我这装了macbunutu 启动界面是一个苹果图标，再装nvdia驱动 启动界面被拉回ubuntu默认的红点点的了
<leaveboy> 求解
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 多数都是KMS的原因。。。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 没那么复杂,据说,食物可以冲淡胃酸
<missing> ...
<Loongjiang> NoIE: 来了?早
<NoIE> Loongjiang: 早。
<leaveboy> lemonhall: KMS
<leaveboy> ？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 活动的都快来了
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 你难道之前就是闭源驱动？
<Loongjiang> jyf1987: startx是哪个包呢
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 把那货拉进来阿
<calebot> Loongjiang: 都一天了还没找到？
<roylez> lemonhall: 你这是替吃货们找理由
<Loongjiang> calebot:恩,
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 开源的吧
<Loongjiang> calebot: 机器人,你还记得
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: http://wxdhrdd.blog.163.com/blog/static/120500564200952592233696/
<^k^> ⇪ title: arch linux 常用软件 - hrdd的日志 - 网易博客
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 你好像没看过ARCH的新手指引啊。。。那就给你一个中文帖子吧
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 没有
<lemonhall> roylez: 那是。。。现在人都流行找GAY基因。。给菊花党们找生物学理由
<lemonhall> roylez: 人最可贵的地方就是可以把任何东西都合理化啊。。合理化
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 的确,我只看了一个pacman的介绍就来了
<stifler> 早啊，同志们
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 这是实实在在的官方新手指引，中文版。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 菊花基因
<Lavande> 测试一下 http://ubuntuone.com/p/mNY/
<Lavande> 唔，我说的有歧义，是测试一下ubuntu one 的外链功能，不是叫大家测试那个脚本，哈哈
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Battery may be broken http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325297&p=2271905#p2271905 When start up my ubuntu10.10, I get a pop up message saying "Battery may be broken, the capacity of the battery is very low 39.1%". After I unticked the /apps/gnome-power-manager/notify/low_capacity, the notification is gone. But my question is whether it is just a bug of the ubuntu power manager  ...
<jyf1987> Lavande: 速度如何
<Lavande> jyf1987: 小文件，看不出来，但是估计速度一般吧
<jyf1987> Lavande: 那有什么高头 额
<wall0p_> 我装了XP和ubuntu双系统，今天XP重装了之后发现XP进不去了，但ubuntu能进去，怎么修复呀？
<Lavande> jyf1987: 这下有人叫我发文件就简单多了啊
<jyf1987> Lavande: 如果光是发文件很简单阿 你搞个vps 架个nginx 然后本机用ssh fs挂远程的web目录到本地 想发文件直接cp进去就可以了阿
<Lavande> jyf1987: 汗，那得算算成本啊
<jyf1987> Lavande: 那搞个免费的web空间   用ftp fs挂上 一样的
<Lavande> jyf1987: 我还是觉得这个简单一点，直接往ubuntu one的文件夹里拖一下，然后publish就好了，那个的话，唔，我用的是filezilla，貌似命令行确实也可以简单一些
<jyf1987> Lavande: 关键是速度阿 ubuntu one你选择不了的
<Lavande> jyf1987: 我有一个空间，不过速度也不怎么样，汗……
<Lavande> jyf1987: 我找个大文件测试一下ubuntu one的速度……
<wall0p_> 有人知道怎么解决吗？
<leaveboy> :-)找到啦
<yuzebin> 大家好
<^k^> yuzebin, 好  ㍢ 
<stifler> wall0p_: 进入GRUB命令行，手动进WIN
<Lavande> jyf1987: 嗯，速度确实不给力
<jyf1987> Lavande: 搞个离你近的web空间嘛
<Lavande> jyf1987: 那就不合算了啊，那就要买两个，一个国外放网站，一个国内的传文件
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 已经进来了
<jyf1987> Lavande: 现在有许多网盘支持web url的 你在自己这里找个上传快的 再在网盘添加那个url
<lemonhall> jyf1987: http://cn.wgos.com/
<jyf1987> Lavande: 不过amazon不是出了个云盘么
<roylez> WhiteMoon: 欢迎一个
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 给你看这个网站。。。真是牛啊。。。
 * lemonhall http://cn.wgos.com/
 * lemonhall 大家都去看看吧。。。。国内也有这种闲公司啊
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 这是干嘛的？
<yswu> 这就和聊天室一样吧
<jyf1987> 就一个web os而已阿
<Lavande> jyf1987: 速度怎样啊？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 是啊。。国内做的。。比较少见
<jyf1987> Lavande: 不晓得 不过 google storage很给力 你要不搞一个？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 多得去了
<Lavande> jyf1987: 有些不提供桌面客户端的，就得自己折腾脚本去上传了啊，像国内的网盘，肯定不会提供linux的客户端
<Lavande> jyf1987: 唔，这些先进的东西我都没用过
<jyf1987> Lavande: google storage提供api 走web的 很容易自己写个
<jyf1987> Lavande: 我当初就是用做一个基于fuse的fs 为理由忽悠来的邀请 呵呵
<ghosTM55> freenode现在是不是不稳定，需要过墙或者ssl端口使用?
<Lavande> jyf1987: 我先了解一下，貌似很先进嘛
<jyf1987> Lavande: 而且由于需要付费使用 目前国内几乎没有用户 所以不会被墙
<Lavande> jyf1987: 付费就算了……
<wall0p_> stifler:怎样手动进入WIN
<wall0p_> stifler:用什么命令，不太熟悉
<jyf1987> http://coolshell.cn/articles/4458.html
<jyf1987> Lavande: 我有免费的 嘿嘿
<lemonhall> ghosTM55: http://ghostunix.org/blog/
<^k^> ⇪ title: ghosTBLOG
<jyf1987> Lavande: 而且你注册收费计划 也有免费额度
<lemonhall> ghosTM55: 这是你博客是吧？
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: yep
<Loongjia1g> who give me the other name
<Lavande> jyf1987: 貌似还要排队啊，sing up on the Google Storage waitlist...
<Lavande> jyf1987: 你不会是发邀请加储存空间的吧，哈哈
<Loongjia1g> lemonhall: 把你刚才发的wiki再发一遍行不,我没记录
<jyf1987> Lavande: 呵呵  500G空间呢 这多亏了我会忽悠
<lemonhall> Lavande: UBUNTU ONE接口是开放的。。。。
<Lavande> jyf1987: 这也太狠了……
<lemonhall> Lavande: 不过很多人都喜欢用DROPBOX的客户端。。。
<Lavande> jyf1987: 我硬盘都没这么大。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: 是啊，我知道疼疼他们都在用
<Loongjia1g> lemonhall: 不用了,我记得了
<jyf1987> Lavande: 是阿 上传速度很快 不过我们要研究下amason的 一般而言 google和amason同样搞一个东西 都是amazon的比较实用 当然google 的有许多免费的
<Lavande> jyf1987: amazon的都收费的吧？
<qinglingquan> 有没有人是用freebsd的？
<jyf1987> Lavande: 不是 amazon的云盘有5G的免费额度 虽然比不过google的 但是google的那个api实在太简陋了
<Lavande> jyf1987: 我去试试看，要是google给我500G还不知道用到哪天才能填满，说到底我只是用来传一般大小的文件而已……
<qinglingquan> pkg_add 如何获得可以安装的程序列表？
<jyf1987> Lavande: 他虽然给你500G存储 但是一个月只有600G流量
<Lavande> jyf1987: 那也不错了，你总不能一直上传下载吧……没那么多需求吧……
<Lavande> jyf1987: 你用来干啥的啊？
<lemonhall> Loongjia1g: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners%27_Guide_(%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87)
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我只求稳定，不被封锁
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 所以最好是不知名的网盘
<jyf1987> Lavande: 我主要是自己发博客需要的一些图 还有我博客是用rst写的 所以用google storage来存储源文件
<Lavande> jyf1987: 先进，不知道rst为何物……
<lemonhall> jyf1987: Lavande  我在想，能否做一个像数据库的PROVIDER模式那样的东西，一堆后端。。比如UBUNTU ONE ,DROP BOX, GOOGLE API, AMAZON,GIT....前端的代码界面以及同步逻辑、操作系统文件管理器绑定等等都是统一的
<jyf1987> Lavande: reStructuredText
<jyf1987> lemonhall: fuse不就是干的这个事？
<lemonhall> jyf1987: fuse ???
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 我去看看。。。我ARCH上这个服务启动得不成功啊
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 我只是知道这么回事 不熟悉
<lemonhall> jyf1987: ..............Filesystem in Userspace
<jyf1987> 对
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 和我说的不一样啊。。。。UBUNTU ONE使用的逻辑是借助了 FREEDESKTOP.ORG上的一个SPEC。。。。借助了 COUCH DB来实现的。。。
<Lavande> lemonhall: jyf1987 一直以为国内这破网速云不起来，看来我要去多了解了解，你们说的这些都很先进啊
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 在网盘同步方面，现在相当于有推荐的SPCE的
<lemonhall> jyf1987: fuse是很底层的东西。。。。
<jyf1987> Lavande: 因为他们都是国外的 额
<yangtse_> 我现在浏览网页的时候有些网站
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 这个东西一定是GNOME项目组或者UBUNTU来做了。。。自己做估计会撞车。。。。。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: fuse还底层阿 额
<yangtse_> 比如linuxsir英文是bitmapfont
<yangtse_> 怎么修改啊
<yangtse_> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/t84069
<lemonhall> jyf1987: fuse是用来实现一个文件系统的。。。比如ZFS和glusterfs和luster都是用它实现的。。。。。我不是要写一个新的文件系统啊，大哥。。我只是和一堆网盘做同步而已。。。不涉及文件系统的问题。。调用GIO就够了
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 同步不就是读写么 真是
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 好吧，你要硬说网盘和本地同步是文件系统，我也认同。。因为GIT就是一个特殊的文件系统。。。。没本事做那么强大的东西，用COUCH DB的SPCE就好了。。
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 事实就是如此
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你强大，我凡事都从数据库的角度来思考问题。。你上来就文件系统了，毕竟这个问题更类似于数据库同步。。。。。主从模式
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 文件系统不就是个数据库么
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 好吧，我们达成一致了。。。我看到了一个老项目  GmailFS，的确可以这么做。
<if_else> 各位兄台，我想到一个 GNU/Linux 的图标设计草稿，希望能有 设计达人帮忙一下！可否，谢谢
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 本来就是阿 之前好多这种东西
<lemonhall> 目前， Linux 用户想要安装 Epson 打印机驱动必需到 AVASYS 的网站手工下载并安装。而在未来，该服务将会被搭载于即将于本月末发布的 Ubuntu 11.04 Natty 中，这样 Ubuntu 用户将可以非常方便的下载及安装 Epson 打印机驱动了。另外，Epson 所提供的驱动完全遵守 Linux 基金会统一发布的业界参照标准 LSB (Linux Standard Base)
<lemonhall> ，所以这个服务估计也将会适用于其它 Linux 发行版。
<flay> opera升级到11.10了
 * NoIE http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/qLBp6lrewVM/ 只有神知道的世界II第1话
<calebot> lemonhall: fuse 很简单的
<calebot> lemonhall: 难的部份 fuse / kernel module 都做完了
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 技嘉主板GA-890GPA-UD3H的集成显卡是否支持OpenCL? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325306&p=2271953#p2271953 Hi，all： 很想相对便宜地配一台电脑，弱弱地问：技嘉主板GA-890GPA-UD3H的集成显卡是否支持OpenCL? Best Regards JIA 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiapei100 — 2011-04-13 11:30
<lemonhall> calebot: 你是LINUX达人。。我才真正入门1个月
<calebot> lemonhall: 你不是都用很多年了？
<sheshark> 我用了很多年，还是不会编程
<sheshark> 03年接触linux
<sheshark> 最先用thizlinux，后来用redhat7.0,8.0,9.0,再是debian，再是ubuntu
<sheshark> 7.3好像是
<calebot> sheshark: fedora != redhat
<sheshark> calebot: 没用过fedora
<sheshark> calebot: 觉得还是apt安装软件方便
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall: 真惭愧,按昭官方的指导做的,启动xgi模块时失败,就是Xorg -configure时提示无法加载xgi模块,仍然是这一步,
<lemonhall> calebot: 我用很多年，不代表我熟悉它。。只是把它当个系统用用，对进程管理，软件编写不是很熟悉啊。。。。
<lemonhall> Loongjia2g: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。你升级而来？ 从1g=>2g了？
<lemonhall> Loongjia2g: 具体我也不清楚，我是INTEL的显卡，一次就成功了。。。估计你的卡不一样
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall: 没啊,就更新了下,
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall: 我也是intel的显卡,还装了驱动,完全可用的
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall: 不过,声音问题解决了
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall: xorgcfg也不成,xorgconfig也不行
<lemonhall> Loongjia2g: 我还真不懂。。。我X根本就没配置，直接开始装GNOME了
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall: 我也只啊,但是一直不成功
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall:
<calebot> 练拳不练功 到老一场空
<lemonhall> Loongjia2g: 估计我是太顺利了，装ARCH就在无限网络上卡了1个小时。。其余都是。。。没管
<calebot> linux不编程 啥都干不成
<lemonhall> calebot: 恩，有道理，之前都是用LINUX的一些其他功能，比如APACHE。。。TOM CAT....
<lemonhall> calebot: 用不用LINUX其实都一样。。。。
<calebot> 至少要会脚本吧
<lemonhall> calebot: 这些在WIN下都可以跑得很好
<calebot> win32 还要会写 .bat 呢
<lemonhall> calebot: 我只会PERL
<sheshark> calebot: 是啊，我老觉得我windows下有木马
<Loongjia2g> calebot: 我写过几十个脚本,无用的
<lemonhall> calebot: 求推荐一本内核的书吧。。。。
<calebot> 多写写就进步了
<lemonhall> calebot: 想来想去。。也许看一本嵌入式的书比较有帮助
<calebot> 至少把无聊的事情扔给电脑搞
<calebot> 该电脑干的事就不要给人干
<lemonhall> calebot: 最近就是对DBUS和进程管理感兴趣了，因为要写一些LIBEV的东西。。。。。
<calebot> 多出来的时间多把几个妹子
<lemonhall> calebot: 你主要干嘛的？台湾人。。。。。。
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall: 它是bot
<Big_bear> lemonhall: hi
<happyaron> fcitx-(\d+.*)\.tar\.gz
<happyaron> 这个正则里会匹配4.0.1，也会匹配4.0.1_all
<happyaron> 怎么能只匹配4.0.1?
<jimmyxu> fcitx-(\d+\.*)\.tar\.gz
<Lavande> ubuntu one 在托盘上图标，怎么设置显示的？我记得以前有的，被我设置没了，忘了在哪设置了……
<jimmyxu> <jimmyxu> fcitx-(\d+\.*)+\.tar\.gz
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我试试，我正则基本不会，哈哈
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 这个匹配不了4.0.1
<happyaron> no matching hrefs
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 哪个正则流派的？
<Loongjia2g> 04年接触linux,09开始使用,嫌ubuntu太图形化,且不适合开发,转而debian,发现它太旧了,只适合做服务器,换而fedora,稍微称心点了,越发现fedora越来越慢,冲着archlinux是为xf86优化而来,却连基本的音乐都下载不了,显卡不支 持X界面,总有一天我要用gentoo,却担心我的小本死掉,呜呼,哀哉!
<happyaron> jimmyxu: perl
<lemonhall> Big_bear: HI
<happyaron> jimmyxu: #! /usr/bin/perl -w
<jimmyxu> happyaron: fcitx-(\d+\.)+\d+\.tar\.gz 应该是能用的…
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 这是what意思呢？
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 你是要严格匹配4.0.1？
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 之前的版本是什么样子的？ 3.0.2?
<happyaron> 匹配 a.b.c，三个数字
<happyaron> fcitx-a.b.c.tar.gz
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 那直接 \d+\.\d+\.\d+ 不完了…简单高效嘛
<happyaron> ...
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 会不会有其他不良影响？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 如果只是x.x.x，不会
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 我还以为你就是为了找fcitx的包
<jimmyxu> lemonhall happyaron: 本来还想着有 x.x x.x.x x.x.x.x 类似这样一堆呢…
<happyaron> jimmyxu: o
<Loongjia2g> hi
<lemonhall> jimmyxu: 那就不用0次或者1次。。可以么？
<Loongjia2g> lemonhall: 谁用了我的名字¹
<^k^> Loongjia2g, 好  ㍤ 
<happyaron> 那先这样吧，出问题再说
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/search.php?author_id=297152&sr=posts
<happyaron> pocoyo: 这个人咋了？
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 那就把括号后面的改 * 嘛…
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我觉着像帖广告的。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 他那个帖子发广告版里了，暂时咱也没啥办法。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 但不排除和 sckj10 是组队来发广告的。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 肯定是 删了算了。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 明显两帖一样。
<Loongjia1g> 怎样T掉占用我名字的那个?
<happyaron> pocoyo: ok
<microcai> Loongjia1g:  /msg nickserv ghost XXX passwd
<pocoyo> happyaron:  180.106.94.233  	 180.106.231.163
<jimmyxu> Loongjia1g: 注册过 nick 的话，/msg nickserv GHOST <target> [password]
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯，应该是一伙的
<happyaron> pocoyo: 先删贴吧，然后再看看他们怎么做。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 你办吧
<happyaron> ok
<Loongjiang> jimmyxu: 搞定了
<Loongjiang> microcai: failed to load module "xgi",这个怎么搞定,我arch
<Loongjiang> 配置xorg的时候出现的
<Loongjiang> microcai: 进不了图形界面,我想下载音乐听都是问题
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 无人
<microcai> Loongjiang: . .. xgi ? 不知道。
<lemonhall>  Loongjiang 啊，我要去吃饭了。。。。今天要负责把一套LVS装起来，而且要界面很漂亮的那种。。。。明天验收。。。烦
 * lemonhall 早知道我就装REDHAT了。。。LVS套件非常好。。。。界面也华丽。。。。失败啊
<Loongjiang> 是啊,
<Loongjiang> wftccwt
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔你到底打算用啥……
<Loongjiang> edison0354: ed男来了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/v97KJ.png
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 中午公司的网速堪比14.4k的modem , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 嘛公司阿破马
<palomino|working> 做手机游戏的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没，这是我的工作。。。服务器上要装一个LVS。。验收的时候要让一群傻瓜看到个GUI界面，否则CLI的界面他们会觉得不给力的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥是lvs？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 但是UBUNTU又没有piranha 套件。。。烦恼啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 我只有在大号的时候才玩手机游戏
<lemonhall> edison0354: 实现多服务器负载均衡的一个IP转发服务器，简单的说就是两个路由器集群
<palomino|working> 我只有在调试的时候才玩... , roylez
<microcai> roylez:  哈哈
<Loongjiang> 苦恼,fbterm非常的不稳定
<microcai> Loongjiang:  那就用 cjktty 吧
<Loongjiang> 纯英文算了,发誓以后不打汉字
<roylez> tenzu: http://www.humblebundle.com/?frozenbyte
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 回家去玩trine，呵呵 http://www.humblebundle.com/?frozenbyte
<microcai> Loongjiang:  真的？
<microcai> Loongjiang:  你还是用 cjktty 好了
<roylez> palomino|working: humblebudle出新的了
<Loongjiang> microcai: target no found cjktty
<Loongjiang> microcai: cjktty不出什么问题么??
<microcai> Loongjiang:  在这里 http://repo.or.cz/w/linux-2.6/cjktty.git
<^k^> ⇪ title: Public Git Hosting - linux-2.6/cjktty.git/summary
<microcai> Loongjiang:  没问题。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 中文输入呢
<Loongjiang> microcai: 五笔拼音??
<microcai> Loongjiang:  能看就不错了。 输入可以使用 uimf
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ucim ? 忘记那个叫什么了。呵呵
<Loongjiang> microcai: 意思就是看着都费劲??
<Loongjiang> microcai: ucimf
<sheshark> openbox下面怎麽启动firestarter?
<lemonhall> microcai: CJKTTY，编译内核。。。。你啊。。。。
<Loongjiang> microcai: cce很不错,可惜我下载不了,页面有javascript
 * sheshark (firestarter:7110): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<lemonhall> microcai: TAR包也没有，项目主页也不搞个HOWTO。。。你是存心不想推广它啊
<microcai> lemonhall:   ... ...
<microcai> lemonhall:  不是啊，我不知道怎么给内核打包
<microcai> Loongjiang:  .... 看着很舒服的。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 下载最后一个就成了吗?
<microcai> Loongjiang: ?
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ...  教我打包吧。我打个 deb 包给你。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 多谢,arch能用deb包?
<microcai> Loongjiang:  arch  ? 不懂
<Loongjiang> microcai: archlinux
<NoIE> http://science.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/13/0254240&amp;from=rss
<NoIE> 一组学生创造纸张对折世界纪录：13次
<Loongjiang> NoIE: 多长时间就记录了
<roylez> 熊孩子挺会玩
<Loongjiang> microcai: 打包个rpm包给我吧,
<Loongjiang> roylez: 熊孩子,你真会说话
<^k^> http://wowubuntu.com/epson-avasys.html Epson 及 AVASYS 将为 Linux 提供驱动自动下载服务
<Loongjiang> microcai: 算了,debian包也行,回头我给debian编译内核
<Loongjiang> microcai: 不说话了
<microcai> Loongjiang:  在
<microcai> Loongjiang:   可是我用的是 gentoo , 不知道怎么打包
<Loongjiang> microcai: 你就打包给我吧,
<Loongjiang> microcai: tar.gz包总可以吧
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ... ...
<Loongjiang> microcai: 不明白,不满意吗??????
<Loongjiang> microcai: 发到我邮件里吧,mancang8888@gmail.com
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 恭喜你，你的邮件暴露了……
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 恭喜+1
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 你能怎么着啊,凭你还得学几年
<palomino|working> 满仓
<roylez> happyaron: 出来踢人
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你就是个补刀的。。。经常冷不丁的出来说一句
<edison0354> Loongjiang: IRC是有LOG的，而LOG是能被spider抓到的，然后垃圾邮件可以……
<roylez> lemonhall: 赞...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦耶～
<lemonhall> roylez: ............
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 垃圾邮件可以过滤的
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 我还有电话呢,要不要啊,你只管打去
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 我打电话要钱的……
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 小样,一会小人得志的样子
<edison0354> Loongjiang: ……
<edison0354> roylez: ……
<microcai> roylez:  ......
<roylez> 1
<roylez> 不好意思，让你们乐趣少了...
<edison0354> roylez: 原来主席也是能+o的
<roylez> edison0354: harpy给的
<samuelololol> 请问有没有办法把一个执行中的程式 从从一个gnome session 移到另外一个gnome session(例如vnc)
<microcai> happyaron:  不给我 5555555
<edison0354> roylez: 哦
<Loongjiang> roylez: 你T我,再见
<samuelololol> ???
<Kandu> microcai: 就你那火爆脾氣，不知得有多少新手被你踢了
<microcai> Kandu:  是嘛？
<roylez> Kandu: 我脾气也不好
<jyf1987> Kandu: 呵呵 不如让我带带帽子 把你们都t光
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 你的话。。这个群将都会是妹子。。。
<roylez> jyf1987: 你这六国大封相的家伙
<lemonhall> jyf1987: 雄性看不到
<jyf1987> roylez: 我怎么六国封相了
<jyf1987> 我要把你们通通+b
 * ghosTM55 看得蛋疼
<samuelololol> 大家都在忙吗？
 * edison0354 我的脾气很好的！
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 额，你来了
 * edison0354 这啥情况……
<jyf1987> edison0354: 你要带了帽子 估计频道里全是伪娘了
 * edison0354 我还正准备flood下呢……
<samuelololol> 请问有没有办法把一个执行中的程式 从从一个gnome session 移到另外一个gnome session(例如vnc)
<edison0354> jyf1987: …………………………………………
<edison0354> samuelololol: 不懂～
 * ghosTM55 很久没带帽子了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你其实就是个妹子吧。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> jyf1987: edison0354是个妹子吧？
<jyf1987> lemonhall: 当然是 而且是个喜欢比卡丘的妹子
<lemonhall> samuelololol: 不懂。。。。
<ghosTM55> edison0354 是皮卡丘
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 囧
<lemonhall> samuelololol: 换session ......你搜过什么关键字？
<samuelololol> 例如说我有一个browser在 desktop gnome session
<ghosTM55> edison0354: hahaha
<lemonhall> samuelololol: 你搜过的我就不搜了。。。。。
<samuelololol> 然后我想把他移到我用vncserver开启的gnome seesion去 我不知如何下手
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 你装lion没？
<samuelololol> 我找的英文 可是看到我没要的东西
<roylez> samuelololol: 这个应该不太可能吧
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 没
<samuelololol> 我搜过DISPLAY session transfer
<samuelololol> roylez: 我也不切却的知道是否能够成功 想来问问看有没有这样的可能性
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我带ipad去大号
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 有钱淫啊！
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你在厕所看毛片吗？带个那么大屏的
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 19:38:02 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<lemonhall> ^k^: ............你已经是38。-7了。。。。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> Loongjiang:  给我你的 .config
<lemonhall> ^k^: 你强
<microcai> Loongjiang:  把你的内核配置文件给我。
<^k^> lemonhall, 你介意我告诉你们说我是另外38人。  ㍥ 
<microcai> Loongjiang:  应该在 /boot/config-[内核版本]
<edison0354> lemonhall: kk用的是x86的系统？
<lemonhall> microcai: 你要朝你说得那个天才努力了？
<xiaoke> 阿，我是新来的。不太了解怎么回事阿
<microcai> lemonhall:  ?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道啊。。。谁知道小K是养在哪里的
<lemonhall> microcai: 你昨天不是说一个人只看CONFIG就打包内核么
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我也不知道是谁养的
<edison0354> roylez: 主席知道不？
 * microcai 谁给我一份 ubuntu 的内核配置文件
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 我要预编译一个内核给人用。
<microcai> lemonhall:  否则要人编译不是麻烦死么。
<edison0354> microcai: make menuconfig的时候系统会自动把当前的配置拿来做模板的
<microcai> edison0354:  问题是我没有当前配置了
<microcai> edison0354:  我是要预编译一个通用内核。
<samuelololol> microcai: 找找有没有/proc/config.gz
<edison0354> microcai: ????????
<microcai> edison0354:  恩。 做成 deb 包给人用。
<edison0354> microcai: 我记得有kernel的ppa啊
<xiaoke> 我是小白，找我实验把。
<edison0354> xiaoke: ……
<flay> 好阿 我可以提供
<microcai> edison0354:  给我一份 config 吧。
<xiaoke> 哦哦。
<edison0354> microcai: 用的是35的内核……
<flay> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic/.config
<microcai> edison0354:  无所谓。
<flay> 怎么样 貌似是
<flay> PPA的
<microcai> edison0354:  快给一下
<edison0354> microcai: 我在瘟到死……
<genieliu> 有人在suse編譯安裝過Scheme嗎？
<xiaoke> 不好玩阿，都听不懂。
<lemonhall> microcai: 昂。。你终于理解了。。。。那次我编译内核就用了2个多小时。。。装好了又出错。。。着实没信心去折腾，就删了
<edison0354> xiaoke: 同小白
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你才两个小时……好快……
<microcai> lemonhall:  能给一下 ubuntu 或者 arch 之类的发行版的内核的默认配置文件么？
<xiaoke> 怎么M你阿？
<lemonhall> microcai: 我在WIN下。。。ARCH的默认怎么给你？
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...
<lemonhall> microcai: 我去打开上网本。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  用 ext2 浏览器就好了
<lemonhall> microcai: 但是什么叫默认？
<microcai> lemonhall:  好。
<microcai> lemonhall:  就是系统自带的内核的配置文件
<microcai> lemonhall:  一般在 /boot 目录下。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我没配置任何东西进去，算不算默认？
<microcai> lemonhall:  不是。就是用 pacman 安装的内核的那个配置文件。
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧，我对ARCH也不是很熟悉。。你说我做就是了
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 你用的是什么发行版？
<lainme> microcai: config-2.6.32-24-generic？
<lemonhall> microcai: ARCH
<flay> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5606546/35.config  35的
<edison0354> lainme: MM用的版本好老……
<edison0354> microcai: 接受啊
<lemonhall> microcai: 不过。。。我的配置不太好。。。用的是TESTING库的。。。是.38的内核了
<lemonhall> microcai: 是不是有些超前了
<microcai> lainme:  yes
<lainme> edison0354: 10.04。新内核cpufreq有点问题
<microcai> edison0354: ?
<microcai> edison0354:  接受what?
<lainme> microcai: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/370776/
<lemonhall> microcai: 毛都没有。。。。/boot目录下全是二进制文件
<edison0354> lainme: 哦
<edison0354> microcai: 我IRC给你发文件你没反应？
<microcai> edison0354: 没
<microcai> lemonhall:  这样啊
<microcai> lemonhall:  已经有了
 * microcai 谢谢。已经有了 ;)
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: ubuntu下我记得有配置文件。。。这个ARCH我不知道存在哪里了
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av79043/index_3.html
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 已经快三十了。。。宅不动了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 咋了？吐槽bilibili？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 全金属狂潮前两季竟然是4：3的，我下收藏版的时候才发现……
<Marcus_123> 狂潮挺搞笑的。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 电脑。。微操太夸张了吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> microcai: 说实话，我上次编译你那个CJK的时候其实就是用打包方式装的内核，所以后来非常轻松的就卸载了。。。可惜编译出来的东西不是很稳定，我一直怀疑我少配东西了。。用的也是menuconfig加载了当前内核的配置。。。你这次要是弄好了。。。。我继续用。。。虽然字体实在太丑了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ...
<microcai> lemonhall:   没有的事情。
<microcai> lemonhall:  不稳定是因为你用的是  2.6.
<microcai> lemonhall:  不稳定是因为你用的是  2.6.38
<Loongjiang> microcai: 怎么不发给我呢
<microcai> lemonhall:  你应该用  2.6.38.2 再打我的补丁
<microcai> Loongjiang:  在编译
<microcai> Loongjiang:  CPU 支持 64bit 不？
<flay> 直接编一个打好补丁的放出来 我们就不编了 编译烧机器阿
<roylez> edison0354: 似乎是ikk神马的，好久没看见它主人上来了。一般是人机和一
<Loongjiang> microcai: 还帮我编译好了啊,真棒,不是说补丁么
<zhiwei> 我安装的ubuntu 11.04beta，一用chrome浏览器就死机。。。
<zhiwei> 怎么回事呀？
<microcai> flay:  恩，所以我在编译
<edison0354> roylez: 哦
<lemonhall> microcai: 恩。。有道理。。。下次升级了11.04之后。。。。然后再CLONE一次你的GIT。。。估计那样加载的当前内核配置就是对的。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110407/189082.html，看3：50的超级大穿越……
<lemonhall> microcai: 相当于我加载的是10.10的.37内核的配置，但是你的GIT是38.2的。。。。有道理
<microcai> lemonhall:  我的 git 里是 .38  的，没  .2
<microcai> lemonhall:  .2 要去 GH 的 git 下
<Loongjiang> microcai: 32位
<microcai> Loongjiang:  不支持 64 bit ?
<xiaoke> 额。看不懂 看不懂阿。王还是闪人把
<microcai> Loongjiang:  什么垃圾CPU啊。10年前的?
<lemonhall> microcai: 明白了，反正你发型的DEB包应该没这种问题。。。。直接就是打包好的38内核了。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  自然
<lemonhall> microcai: 看来打包是个大问题。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  要正确使用，必须删除 setfont 程序
<lemonhall> microcai: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我从来只用¹32位,是双核,没试过64位
<microcai> lemonhall:  setfont 程序会用自己的垃圾只带了  256 字符的字体替换掉我的漂亮姿态的
<microcai> lemonhall:  setfont 程序会用自己的垃圾只带了  256 字符的字体替换掉我的漂亮字体的
<lemonhall> microcai: 你啊。。。文档啥都没有。。。上次可真是苦了我了。。。我都不知道setfont这码子事情的啊
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ... 我在改进 ... ...
<Marcus_123> ubuntu natty 现在还不稳定
<lemonhall> microcai: 去编译吧。。。。我10.10帮你测
<microcai> Loongjiang:   64bit 内核+ 32bit 系统 是可以的。
<microcai> Loongjiang: 只要你的CPU 不会不支持 64 位就行了
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 大家觉得ubuntu10.04LTS到底能够用多久？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325324&p=2272087#p2272087 RT 水贴，欢迎继续灌…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 tiago2009 — 2011-04-13 13:30
<Marcus_123> LTS 3å¹´
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那个视频太太太凶残了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 主要是后面黄日华穿越的太NB了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似 unity 可以 用 tray icon， 但需要 包含在一個 百名單內
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我英文不好， 幫我看看 這個 http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-the-system-tray
<^k^> ⇪ title: unity - How do I access the system tray? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/wMjLw.jpg
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩，好。。我昨天用了用那个goldendict挺好用的。。就是没有一个比较给力的en-zh包。。。可惜了。。。只能用在线的WIKI来顶替了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我有
<roylez> palomino|working: http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ljivpa6EJb1qcp3wfo1_500.png
<blueghost> lemonhall:) gsettings 是什麽來的
<palomino|working> ....... , roylez
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我晕。。。。怎么现在这么麻烦了。。。
<ghosTM55> 你们都不用上班上学的么，从早聊到晚... ?
<lemonhall> blueghost: GSETTING相当于GNOME的注册表。。。而且是GNOME3的东西。。。不是UB独有的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不起作用
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我主要是没升级到11.04。。好像月底就发布了，到时候再看看。。。怎么现在还有白名单这个问题
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/kdGi1.jpg
<leaveboy> .c
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你看 那個文章 啊。 我英文不好， 照他做的 沒起作用
 * microcai http://microcai.fedorapeople.org/cjktty.html
<leaveboy> c
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<lemonhall> blueghost: 如果必须加白名单的话，昨天那个DIODON也应该访问了这个GSETTING。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  http://microcai.fedorapeople.org/cjktty.html
<microcai> Loongjiang:  http://microcai.fedorapeople.org/cjktty.html 这个可以不？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/rtGCY
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你理解的没问题的
<palomino|working> ....................... , roylez
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那個 起作用， goldendict 不起作用
<palomino|working> 小老虎.。 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 神不在，tenzu在经历考验
<Loongjiang> microcai: 不是JS的链接都能下载
<palomino|working> what考验?
<microcai> Loongjiang: 手工写的 html
<Loongjiang> microcai: 多谢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你是说，用那个命令加goldendict还是出不来是不是？
<roylez> palomino|working: 博士答辩
<lemonhall> microcai: OK。。。但是。。DEB包在哪里？
<palomino|working> :o , roylez
<lemonhall> roylez: 你是？博士？
<microcai> lemonhall:  还在编译ing
<leaveboy> ...
<roylez> lemonhall: 必须的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是的
<palomino|working> .......
<lemonhall> roylez: 这里博士真多啊，我好自卑。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧，下午我更新到11.04试试。。。。。这样空对空说是浪费时间啊
<ghosTM55> 大专生飘过
<Loongjiang> 读书读到脑残
<leaveboy> 小学生路过
<GPLfeng> 11.04不太好玩
<roylez> ghosTM55: 你不是孵蛋的吗？
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/PbHBA.jpg
<user8888> hi
<ghosTM55> 为什么我老是被认为是复旦或者交大的
<user8888> every body
<ghosTM55> 尼玛我是大专生啊
<palomino|working> lol , roylez
<^k^> user8888, 好  ㍥ 
<user8888> 这里有没有清华或者北大的？
<ghosTM55> 我没高考啊！！！有木有！
<roylez> 我也没高考
<ghosTM55> 哈哈
<user8888> 让我敬仰一下
<roylez> 别人高考的时候我给他们打扫考场、削铅笔...
<Loongjiang> microcai: 就一文档,什么呀,
<aBiNg> roylez: 主席救助。chrome 为甚中文全口口...
<ghosTM55> roylez: 对了，你神马地方念的博士，神马专业
<roylez> aBiNg: 从不用chrome，你不如求神...
<aBiNg> roylez: 神在哪儿，nick 是？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你不许念博士。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 否则让我情何以堪
<microcai> Loongjiang:  是啊
<lwf808> 谁在卓越diy过台式电脑？介绍下他们的硬件质量如何？
<roylez> aBiNg: 双手合十闭上眼就能看见神
<microcai> Loongjiang:  万里长征第一步嘛
 * lemonhall 换操作系统去了。。。。。升级到11.04去
<ghosTM55> lwf808: 这种网上的diy服务靠谱么
<aBiNg> roylez: 全口口啊，什么东西啊...
<microcai> lemonhall:  别。
 * user8888 有点困了
<lemonhall> microcai: ????
<microcai> lemonhall:  natty 超级垃圾，谁用谁知道。
 * aBiNg chrome 中文全口口，求助！
<lemonhall> microcai: 额。。。可是 blueghost开发上遇到问题了。。。我在这里用10.10没法一起讨论啊。。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 大不了回滚到经典模式去。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  那就用 Fedora 15
<lwf808> ghosTM55, 我已经有配置单了，就是不知道他们会不会搞些问题产品
<GPLfeng> 11.04有点小卡
<ghosTM55> lwf808: 我建议还是去太平洋数码之类的当场配置吧
<Loongjiang> 完整的中文内核+开发环境+emacs+在线音乐,估计就差不多了
<lwf808> ghosTM55, 我怕在那里被骗啊！那些才是真正的奸商
<lwf808> ghosTM55, 买过好几次垃圾产品了
<ghosTM55> lwf808: 找有信誉的，店面大的，实在对自己人品没信心就买品牌机吧
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ...
<lwf808> ghosTM55, 没那个经费
<ghosTM55> lwf808: 呵呵
<blueghost> lemonhall:) xchat 起作用，原來 xchat 也是沒有 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) goldendict 也有了。 設了之後 要重啟 unity
 * microcai 谁搞个 PPA 放中文内核？
<blueghost> t他奶奶 的， 還要來一下 這個
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不過 fcitx 還是不行
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我读博就咋了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我正在升级11.04
<cui_inspur> pidgin的飞信插件怎么老登陆不上？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我九不要你了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 弄了那個 白名單 就行了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 祝你碰到BUG
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 翻譯一下 那個 文章， 發到 網上
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我英文不好
<lemonhall> blueghost: GSETTING在GNOME3下是有工具直接可以配置的。。。
<GPLfeng> 新里德装个软件也能卡住不动囧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦，gui 的嗎？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 奇怪了。。。如果有白名单的话，应该有对应的配置程序的啊。。。太搞笑了吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 自己弄一個。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者 shell 腳本
<lemonhall> blueghost: Gnome3有。。不晓得11.04有没有，升级了再说。。。。
<aBiNg> roylez: 找到了。google chrome 居然不识 .fonts.conf 中的 prepend 语句... 大 bug 啊...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 叫什麽名字， 我來看看
<lemonhall> blueghost: gconf 你直接在命令行下看有没有TAB一下
<blueghost> lemonhall:) gconf-editor      gconf-schemas     gconftool-2
<blueghost> gconf-merge-tree  gconftool
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 只有 gconf-editor 才是 gui 的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但那沒有那些設置的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好吧。。。看来这是个BUG般的存在
 * lemonhall 要下1G的东西。。有的下了。。。估计4点能升级完成九不错了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什麽but?? 白名單？？ 我是 unity 故意 的。 用一個名單來 規定哪些可以 用 tray icon。
 * aBiNg 有没有哪位 chrome 用户帮忙测试下 chrome 不识 .fonts.conf 中的 prepend 问题？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 阻擋別人。 白名單 怎麽來的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 阻挡也没什么，关键你竟然用这种对普通用户来说无法操作的方式来搞白名单。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 估计是没昨晚
<lemonhall> blueghost: 估计是没做完的半成品。。正式发行会有调整
<blueghost> lemonhall:)  你是說沒有 gui 配置 工具 吧， 你用 arch 還在意這個???
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> blueghost:再说再说。。下午忙其他事情，等着这个东西慢慢升级吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想更應該是 用黑名單。 就是 默認都顯示， 然後設置隱藏哪些圖標。 當然 對于 ubuntu 這類型 的，應該有個 gui 配置工具
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 好的。 我嘗試 將怎麽做 發布出去吧
 * microcai http://ubuntu.srt.cn/ 我这里访问超快啊
<blueghost> 不過 設置 好了 還要 重新 進入 unity 這個受不了
<GPLfeng> 快被11.04玩死了
<chgtg> 呵呵
<GPLfeng> 这卡一下那卡一下
<iYinHang> 人越来越少了。哎。。
<blueghost> 怎麽發貼還要 審核啊， ubuntu 中文論壇 還搞審查???
<blueghost> ubuntu 中文論壇 審核要多久啊
<blueghost> 回復也要 審核嗎，我回答別人的問題，怎麽不見有
<GPLfeng> 11.04不能用 fusion icon了吗
<blueghost> GPLfeng:) 可以
<blueghost> GPLfeng:) 要設 白名單
<blueghost> GPLfeng:) 我在 論壇 下 發文章了， 還沒審核完成呢
<GPLfeng> 额
<GPLfeng> 谢谢
<blueghost> GPLfeng:) 看到了嗎，我的私聊
<blueghost> GPLfeng:) 發給你了，就一條命令
<jyf1987> ee那个下载flv的脚本呢 cfy?
<jyf1987> ofan?
<GPLfeng> blueghost：我用的Empathy好像不支持私聊
<GPLfeng> 我去换
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu国外衍生版 • Linux Mint终端的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325334&p=2272137#p2272137 Linux Mint每次打开终端都会显示一些这样的东西，ctrl+alt+f1登录后也会出现这些，怎么去掉呢？ 我觉得没用，不好看而且会托慢打开速度 Code: ________________________________________ ( Unless hours were cups of sack, and    ) ( minutes capons, and clocks t ...
<donglongchao> 我想问个问题。
<pocoyo> donglongchao: 问呗，GG|MM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<donglongchao> 我有个软件坏掉了，每次apt-get 的时候都要试图检查修复它，总是不成功。我能不能手工清除它？
<donglongchao> 或者不要自动检查修复这个软件，因为这样的话我其他的软件就不能用apt-get来安装了。
<molecule_> GPLfeng:) 看到我的私聊了嗎
<jyf1987> shit
<jyf1987> cfy和ofan死哪里去了
<gplfeng> 现在看到了
<jyf1987> 这时候就不来
<molecule_> gplfeng:)
<iYinHang>  :)
<xrfang> 我设置了一个无密码ssh登陆，现在有没有办法**临时性**的使用密码来登陆？
<roylez> aBiNg: 你居然用这么高级的特性
<yangtse_> 怎样把 yangtse T
<yangtse_> 了
<yangtse_> 很讨厌
<MaoDa> 重返
<chgtg> yangtse_: /msg nickserv ghost ....
<aBiNg> roylez: 宋体在 firefox 中的粗体字那个难看哦，只得 prepend。现在我把整个 Simsun 替换成了WQY微米黑，貌似有点虚
<yangtse> chgtg, 博士好
<yangtse> chgtg, jiaoshou好
<chgtg> yangtse: 扬子好！
<chgtg> yangtse: :(
<yangtse> chgtg, 你在这里好多年了
<chgtg> yangtse: 嗯！
<yangtse> 我现在在锦州上班你
<yangtse> 呢
<chgtg> yangtse: HOHO
<chgtg> 我还在大连
<yangtse> 去过大连一次，就到金州
<chgtg> 已经很近了，呵呵
<chgtg> 在锦州做什么？
<Marcus_123> ubuntu 不用gnome3真是不好
<molecule_> lemonhall:) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=325332 看看， 我的第一個帖子
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<molecule_> 程序崩溃时，你在做什么呢？ 答：我在手淫
<jyf1987> 那千万别用unity
<iYinHang> 精神崩溃、精神崩溃、精神崩溃、精神崩溃、精神崩溃、精神崩溃、精神崩溃、精神崩溃、精神崩溃、精神崩溃、
<ghosTM55> jyf1987: 我觉得现在的unity没有之前那样完全不能使用了
<Marcus_123> 经典
<Marcus_123> 分子兄
<jyf1987> ghosTM55: 但是他说程序一崩溃他就手淫 那用unity还不得精尽人亡阿
<molecule_> 哈哈
<Marcus_123> unity是不太稳定。
<ghosTM55> jyf1987: 不对，那个是while，不是if then
<ghosTM55> jyf1987: 不是说，我一程序崩溃，就SY
<jyf1987> ghosTM55: 是一手淫 ff就崩溃？结果看不成片
<Marcus_123> 感觉unity没gnome3好
<molecule_> ghosTM55:) .....
<molecule_> jyf1987:) ...
<jyf1987> 或者一手淫 adobe flash player 就崩 lol
<vic_> 求玉蒲团种子
<ghosTM55> jyf1987: 哦，也不是while，while的话意思是，当 程序崩溃, 就SY
<Marcus_123> 还没出吧
<molecule_> 誰是 雲帆江。 我從 他 buzz 看的。 手淫 是 我加的
<ghosTM55> jyf1987: 一般来说，程序崩溃是无限死循环
<molecule_> 02. "Where were you when the program blew up?" 程序崩溃时，你在做什么呢？（做了哪些操作？）
<jyf1987> molecule_: 额 你从定了老子的buzz?
<molecule_> jyf1987:) 是的
<jyf1987> molecule_: 哪个文章？
<molecule_> 程序出错后 程序员给测试人员的20条高频回复
<jyf1987> 不是吧 这个哪里有手淫的说法
<molecule_> jyf1987:) 那是我加 的
<jyf1987> shit
<molecule_> :)
<ghosTM55> molecule_: 囧
<molecule_> ghosTM55:)
<ghosTM55> molecule_: 不过那篇文章是有点道理的，哈哈
<molecule_> ghosTM55:) 是啊
<jyf1987> 那个文章就是讲程序员推来推去的
<jyf1987> 不过还有个更好玩的
<molecule_> :)
<aBiNg> 貌似 chrome 字体加载有些乱，要么口口，要么不认 prepend，现在又不认 .fonts.conf 了。与 firefox 同步比较后的结论。不折腾了，唉。
<jyf1987> 说程序员最讨厌别人要求自己给代码写注释， 然后程序员最讨厌别人的代码没注释
<ghosTM55> aBiNg: 统一制定一个字体吧，推荐苹果的字体，在linux上渲染的弊mac os x好
<molecule_> jyf1987:) 我考慮的多周到， 為了 注釋 然後讓 doxy 生成 文檔， 源碼文件的注釋一大堆。 但看 源碼的話，自己都看不明白了
<aBiNg> ghosTM55: 不太想用一个字体。情愿让网页自己加载，我只做必须修改，这样。
<pocoyo> ghosTM55: 想在emacs 的选中region里 每行的开头添加一个：号 ，怎么处理。有没有函数？
<jyf1987> molecule_: 额  不写注释还是不行的
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 没这么用过
<isoft> uni00,在?
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 去邮件列表问问?
<molecule_> jyf1987:)
<pocoyo> ghosTM55: 像加注释那样子。。。
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 嗯，理解
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 我只是emacs的使用者而已，自己还没有怎么定制过
<chgtg> pocoyo: vim列操作？
<pocoyo> ghosTM55: 想加 : 怎么办。。。
<pocoyo> chgtg: 不要列操作
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 你可以到 irc.oftc.net 的 #emacs-cn 频道里问
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 里面有一些大牛
<pocoyo> ghosTM55: 问过了 不搭理我
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 那就杯具了...
<pocoyo> 这帮小气死
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 到SHLUG的邮件列表上问吧
<pocoyo> ghosTM55: 我记得以前貌似在哪见过 就是找不到了 算了先。
<pocoyo> 睡觉去
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 不要随便说别人，人家没有必要的义务来问你解答，心态药好
<vic_> shlug的邮件列表好玩不
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 是你 回復我的帖子嗎
<ghosTM55> vic_: 我管的比较严谨，你如果想好好交流技术，SHLUG的列表就是天堂
<clean> 麻烦大家帮个忙 我正在考虑购买虚拟空间 帮忙测试下这个可访问吗 速度如何 谢谢！ http://abc.naisiwlkj.com/wordpress/
<lemonhall> molecule_: 我。。。。刚看到你的帖子
<ghosTM55> clean: 上海电信，速度很快
<clean> ghosTM55: 怎么知道是上海电信的？
<vic_> ghosTM55: 地址地址，我要加。。当然我主要是看。。。
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 哦，有人 回復了我。 不知道是不是你。 第一次 發貼
<ghosTM55> clean: 我说我自己是上海电信
<lemonhall> molecule_: ...............
<lemonhall> molecule_: 不要太激动。。。。
<clean> ghosTM55: 谢谢
<ghosTM55> vic_: groups.google.com/group/shlug
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 怎麽
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 處女貼
<vic_> ghosTM55: 悲剧，俺是墙内人
<clean> 麻烦大家帮个忙 我正在考虑购买虚拟空间 帮忙测试下这个可访问吗 速度如何 谢谢！ http://abc.naisiwlkj.com/wordpress/
<lemonhall> molecule_: 就是
<lemonhall> clean: 不错
<ghosTM55> vic_: 那就找个能普渡你过墙的，哈哈哈哈哈哈
<clean> lemonhall: 谢谢测试 您是网通还是电信？
<molecule_> :)
<vic_> ghosTM55: 俺是良民，俺是顺民，俺是社会主义好公民。。。俺不跳墙
<molecule_> lemonhall:) 希望能幫到人
<ghosTM55> vic_: 被你这么一说，我瞬间感觉自己是暴徒了
<vic_> ghosTM55: 其实我吐了
<ghosTM55> vic_: hahaha
<lemonhall> clean: 西安电信
<clean> lemonhall: 谢谢
<vic_> ghosTM55: 就是懒的跳。。。呃，好吧我说实话，我不知道咋跳
<dororo> chrome打开ubuntu论坛的图片变成了一个小点，是什么原因？？
<ghosTM55> vic_: Google一下SSH翻墙，你就知道了
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 求教:我在windows2003硬盘安装ubuntu10.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325347&p=2272187#p2272187 安装过程中,不显示附件图片1(我无法上传图片),直接到附件图片2,而且附件图片2中选项全部为灰色.无法继续安装.显示没有分区的错误告警. 请问这种情况如何处理? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zbwym — 2011-04-13 15:24
<clean> ghosTM55: 现在ssh挺紧缺的~~
<vic_> 无法访问
<ghosTM55> clean: 我自己有两个vps,毫无鸭梨
<vic_> 我连胡萝卜都搜索不了
<clean> ghosTM55: 那你太强大了
<OT_iux> 胡萝卜搜索不了+1
<roylez> aBiNg: wenquanyi点阵还是我用得最多的字体
<ghosTM55> 我有朋友是vps提供商的CEO啊，还是Debian Developer
<ghosTM55> 基于xen的服务，所以打个小广告，你们如果需要，可以找我
<OT_iux> 送我一个？
<vic_> ghosTM55: 多少刀？
<OT_iux> lol just kidding..
<ghosTM55> :)
<ghosTM55> http://gplhost.cn/hosting-vps.html
<roylez> missing: .
<ghosTM55> 如果说是我介绍的，你们就可以用plan x的钱买到plan x+1的配置，比如用3号套餐的钱买到4号的配置，以此类推
<ghosTM55> 基于xen，会比基于openvz的贵一些，但是性能要好
<roylez> ghosTM55: 主机在哪里？
<ghosTM55> 而且速度快
<ghosTM55> roylez: 新加坡
<ghosTM55> roylez: 在欧洲和美国也有，但是中国这边买新加坡的速度最快
<vic_> 最便宜的都是12美金
<clean> ghosTM55: 我正在考虑买的这个 在美国 功能比较简单
<roylez> ghosTM55: 价格坑爹，不要钱我再考虑，哈哈
<ghosTM55> clean: 这边连新加坡速度要比美国快
<ghosTM55> roylez: 囧
<clean> ghosTM55: 是吗 不了解 我都没见过卖新加坡虚拟主机的 。。。
<ghosTM55> clean: 呵呵，在国内没有，我朋友他公司是在海外的
<roylez> clean: 因为直接挂了cn域名了
<ghosTM55> roylez: haha
<aBiNg> roylez: wqy 点阵倒是清晰，但感觉字形略逊于宋体，有些小家子气。:P 最最关键是 chrome 不认 prepend + binding 这个大 bug... 话说 chrome 貌似不是开源的？
<clean> ghosTM55: 我说呢
<ghosTM55> clean: :)
<OT_iux> aBiNg: Chrome不是开源的
<clean> roylez,挂了cn域名？怎么了
<OT_iux> aBiNg: 开源的是 Chromium
<aBiNg> OT_iux: 哦，那就麻烦了，有 bug tracker 么？
<clean> ghosTM55: :-!海外有人就是强大
<roylez> clean: 挂了cn域名，又是用简体，所以你看不出是新加坡的
<OT_iux> aBiNg: 好像没见到
<ghosTM55> clean: XD
<aBiNg> OT_iux: :(
<clean> roylez,哦 那确实是 呵呵
<dororo> wqy微米黒在10.04模糊的，但在10.10就变清晰了，改进了什么地方？
<ghosTM55> 话说，这次ubuntu 11.04到底是怎么说，unity还是gnome,gnome2还是gnome 3
<roylez> aBiNg: wenquanyi点阵是比simsun难看点，不过不要钱，安装方便。装个simsun麻烦死，懒得弄
<aBiNg> roylez: 装个字体都嫌麻烦，服了U
<TopWinStudio> 有人装gnome3了吗？
<roylez> aBiNg: 玩linux的动力就是懒阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 出来
<aBiNg> roylez: 现在要开 chrome 还得先注释掉 prepend 语句，不然口口...貌似firefox chrome 不能兼顾？
<jyf1987> roylez: 出发点是为了懒 可是最后却比别人还可以折腾
<TopWinStudio> 有人装gnome3了吗？
<TopWinStudio> 10.10能升级吗、
<ghosTM55> 10.10安装gnome 3失败的飘过
<roylez> jyf1987: 我已经没啥折腾的了
<jyf1987> roylez: 那你不如去用苹果了 既然不折腾
<roylez> jyf1987: 去苹果要折腾一堆才舒服，不如不换
<jyf1987> 呵呵
<ghosTM55> 用苹果不需要折腾啊
<dororo> 很想用gonme３，但是没有本事折腾
<roylez> ghosTM55: 要折腾钱
<ghosTM55> roylez: 尼玛...
<iYinHang> １１。０４集成gonme3吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ?
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 什么什么？字体的配置？
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 我的ARCH现在觉得有些模糊，求你的配置
<stifler> yeo
<aBiNg> chrome switchy! plugin 啥的 ssh 不好使嘛...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: bundle出新的了，你知道吗？trine可以玩了
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 液晶宽屏？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 啥bundle
<stifler> hi
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍧ 
<aBiNg> lemonhall: 我正为 firefox 和 chrome 字体方案而奋斗！XD
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我上午发了链接的
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 是啊。。液晶宽屏。 微米黑等宽。。。配置用的是这个。。你等等
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 找不到了。。。算了。。。。
 * lemonhall http://www.youtube.com/watch?hl=zh-CN&v=NNgxmyGPZls
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上午...那个被墙了，再发一遍
<iYinHang> 人为什么活着呀。。。。
<stifler> ...
<roylez> ...
 * lemonhall 折叠厕纸。。。13层。。打破了世界记录。。。这是个世界难题
<roylez> http://www.humblebundle.com/?frozenbyte
<Marcus_123> 静候Fedora 15
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: 13次对折的确是牛B啊
<iYinHang> 啥　折　厕纸，什么东东呀
<roylez> palomino|working: http://upic.me/i/ly/ninjasarebackstabbersp1.gif
<aBiNg> lemonhall: http://pastebin.com/EvvEmeKZ
<roylez> ghosTM55: 浪费厕纸好不好，2公里的厕纸可以擦4000人的屁股了
<iYinHang> 哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈 :D
<ghosTM55> roylez: 2公里擦4000人，你怎么算的
<aBiNg> roylez: 完全拥护金主席
<roylez> ghosTM55: 那你说多少人？
<hechu> 一米两个人。可行。
<aBiNg> LOL
<aBiNg> 悲剧，不中用的 chrome..
<hechu> 对了，谁用了11.04 的？怎么chrome默认字体不是文泉？Firefox看新浪，很多字符不显示。
<ghosTM55> roylez: 一个人用不了50cm的
<hechu> aBiNg, 你用的哪个版本？我用 11.04 chrome 和 firefox 字体都有问题。
<lemonhall> aBiNg: 好，谢谢
<gebjgd> hechu, 用opensuse字体的人路过
<roylez> ghosTM55: ... 看来大家都很节约...
<roylez> ghosTM55: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69bcb3bfgw6dfdyav2mojj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .怎么样？
<aBiNg> hechu: 跟系统版本啥个关系啊。.fonts.conf 操办一切
<hechu> gebjgd, 晕。
 * lemonhall 普通纸。。对折7次就不行了
<gebjgd> hechu, 把opensuse里的字体拷贝出来
<hechu> aBiNg, 我改了 .fonts.conf 啊，不灵啊。
<gebjgd> hechu, 就行了
 * lemonhall 13词也就是这种厕纸，这么长才可以了
<hechu> gebjgd, 我的系统有文泉字体。别的软件包括 xchat 都行，但是就 chrome 和 firefox 不灵。
<aBiNg> http://pastebin.com/EvvEmeKZ hechu
<ghosTM55> roylez: 你发给我的图片是什么
<gebjgd> hechu, 我的arch上有所有的字体
<roylez> ghosTM55: 无聊图
<gebjgd> hechu, win的 opensuse的
<gebjgd> hechu, 表示毫无压力
<hechu> aBiNg, 我用 wenq.org 上的 .fonts.conf 配置工具帮忙写的配置文件，除了等宽字体，其他两个都不灵。
<hechu> gebjgd, 哥，你就别显摆了行不。
<gebjgd> hechu, 没显摆
<aBiNg> hechu: 不清楚
<hechu> gebjgd, 无所谓了。你继续给别人路过，毫无压力吧，啊。
<leaveboy> 请自摸！
<hechu> aBiNg, 你看看这个，很好用：http://wenq.org/cloud/fcdesigner.html
<dororo> aBiNg: 那些字体配置放去哪里？
<hechu> dororo, 放在 ~/ 下。
<hechu> aBiNg, dororo 这儿还有给本地版本的，意思是能读取你本机的字库字体，然后排列顺序，最后生成 .fonts.conf 。这儿：http://wenq.org/cloud/fcdesigner_local.html
<hechu> aBiNg, dororo  用 flash 实现的读取本机字体。
<aBiNg> hechu: 什么？ firefox 正常
<aBiNg> 不用这种，为什么不自己写...
<ghosTM55> roylez: 你用sina weibo的?
<hechu> aBiNg, 我的 firefox 4在开新浪的时候，页面上所有字体都是空白。
<roylez> ghosTM55: twitter
<lemonhall> hechu: 我晕。。这个东西好。。。
<ghosTM55> roylez: 哦，我twitter用的最多了
<hechu> aBiNg, 有工具当然用啊，自己写不累啊。
<dororo> firefox中国版有个管理字体的扩展可以把字体管得服服帖帖
<roylez> ghosTM55: 用新浪的有被跨省的危险
<hechu> lemonhall, 文泉的房老大写的。
<edison0354> aBiNg: 在？
<aBiNg> 20+ 行而已。而且 .fonts.conf 通常性不好。你不也在说空白么？ hechu
<roylez> dororo: 我装firefox专门就躲着那个中国版的
<edison0354> aBiNg: 没事了
<lemonhall> hechu: 天啊。。。我才发觉。。。我装了100多个字体
<hechu> aBiNg, 哦。。。兼容性不好阿。
<lemonhall> hechu: 我不是字体控啊。。。。
<if_else> 各位兄台，python 中的 callable 是什么意思？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我控文泉驿微米黑
<hechu> lemonhall, 呵呵呵呵。。。你是牛人！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: trine 是啥
<roylez> if_else: 可以call的class吧，没用过
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 三位一体
<hechu> aBiNg, 你那个示范网页的改改好用不？
<dororo> roylez: 可以装那个扩展不用装中国版的，其实中国版也不差
<lemonhall> hechu: 这有什么用呢？
<lemonhall> hechu: 我以为FONT-CACHE会自动生成呢。。。。
<aBiNg> hechu: 神码意思啊？
<roylez> dororo: 中国版就是乱改的代名词
<lemonhall> hechu: 我的去补课了。。字体好麻烦
<hechu> lemonhall, 这个东西能帮你编写 .fonts.conf 文件，配置本系统的默认字体的顺序。
<hechu> lemonhall, 拜拜。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/ReD1c.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/ReD1c.png  你见过这个吗？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 买东西自己选价钱，还有这等事？
<hechu> aBiNg, 我看了你给的那个网页，101行的配置文件呢，呵呵。
<lemonhall> hechu: ？？？这个东西不是自动生成的？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我知道为何我有这么多字体了。
<aBiNg> hechu: 注释占一半啊，呵呵
<edison0354> lemonhall: ?
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我好像把WIN7的FONT目录直接倒过来了
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我只管玩，不管付钱
<hechu> lemonhall,  /etc/fonts/ 下有配置文件，系统自带的。有时候你会想自己调整。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你丫一分没付咯
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 钱是捐给慈善的
<hechu> lemonhall, fc-cache 好像是另外用途的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 可以选择给点给dev的
<if_else> roylez: 兄，http://www.douban.com/group/topic/10533864/ 这里的一个 from datetime import datetime
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 作为一个穷到需要慈善救济的人，是不需要付钱的...
<if_else> 说，如果使用 from datetime import datetime 可以使用 datetime.datetime.now
<if_else> 说，如果使用 import datetime 可以使用 datetime.datetime.now()
<if_else> 为什么上面的 now 成了对象？不是函数？谢谢
<lemonhall> arialbd.ttf  ariali.ttf  ariblk.ttf    msjhbd.ttf  msyhbd.ttf  simfang.ttf  simkai.ttf  simpbdo.ttf  simsun.ttc  tahomabd.ttf
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我去视察厕所，，刚才忍住干了前面说的这个... http://pastebin.com/VfgbnJk8
<lemonhall> arialbi.ttf  arial.ttf   msgothic.ttc  msjh.ttf    msyh.ttf    simhei.ttf   SIMLI.TTF   simpfxo.ttf  SIMYOU.TTF  tahoma.ttf
<lemonhall> hechu: 明白了。。。
<lemonhall> hechu: 再看看
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • 关于安装显卡驱动后关机、开机花屏的处理 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325356&p=2272250#p2272250 转载自 chenjiangsong 最终编辑 chenjiangsong 1.可以解决的问题： （1）安装驱动后开机和关机画面花屏，分辨率低； （2）开机画面直接出现，一闪而过，错过点点进度过程。（这个我原来幼稚地认为是10.04 ...
<hechu> aBiNg, 晕啊，那个宋体新宋体都有啊，呵呵。
<aBiNg> hechu: 那二个的粗体难看的，我又让 firefox 允许让网页自己选择字体的。大多数网页不都是 SimSun 么？
<if_else> 我在 ipython 测试，如果使用 from datetime import datetime 使用 datetime.now 提示错误？必须使用datetime.now()
<stifler> 刚架了个BN，谁来玩？
<if_else> 但是 django 代码里面使用 datetime.now 竟然没问题？谢谢
<hechu> aBiNg, 哦。。。你是这样考虑的。我是一直用文泉。我改改。
<roylez> if_else: now是一个函数
<hechu> aBiNg, 在 firefox 中如何允许网页自己选择字体？我在firefox 中指定字体好像无效。
<roylez> if_else: now()返回一个datetime的obj， 这个obj的date函数，返回日期
<roylez> if_else: 在ipython里面，输入 help datetime.datetime.now
<roylez> if_else: help datetime.datetime.now().date
<hechu> aBiNg, 哦！！！我看到了，有个勾选框！！！呵呵……
<lemonhall> hechu: 那是因为。。你设置了允许然该网页自动选择什么字体，然后你又没有把文泉和宋体关联起来吧
<hechu> aBiNg, 这是 firefox 4 的新功能还是以前就有的？
<hechu> aBiNg, 我看到了！！！呵呵…… 谢谢！
<aBiNg> ...
<aBiNg> hechu: 这里不必使用咆哮体。XD
<hechu> aBiNg, 咆哮体，是指很多感叹号的么？
<aBiNg> 不是么？
<hechu> aBiNg, 我只是很感叹，不是咆哮，呵呵。。。
<aBiNg> LOL
<stifler> 有木有！！！
<hechu> aBiNg, 那，chrome 估计也有类似设置，我仔细找着。
 * aBiNg 卸了这劳什子的 chrome 吧。
<stifler> 只用w3m
<roylez> aBiNg: 用pentadactyl吧，你永远也不需要别的浏览器了
<hechu> aBiNg, 各有用途。
<hechu> 我很怀疑论坛上以及irc里的终端达人们，真的在用终端干活儿么？
<aBiNg> roylez: 什么神器啊？有出处么？
<hechu> 100%的，完全的，没有感觉任何不便，并且沉迷其中么？
<aBiNg> Stifler: bt.
<yangtse> systemd开机真快
<roylez> yangtse: 开机立即 echo $? 看看？
<roylez> hechu: 给你截个图 http://i.imm.io/4Xy6.png
<yangtse> $ echo $
<yangtse> $
<yangtse> $ echo $$
<yangtse> 2555
<roylez> yangtse: 我记错了，2555已经不小了阿
<yangtse> 恩
<roylez> yangtse: 据说苹果机开机之后只有600+
<yangtse> 说是bash脚本惹得祸
<leaveboy> roylez: 用的什么wm
<roylez> leaveboy: awesome
<leaveboy> roylez: 系统是debian还是ubunut
<roylez> aBiNg: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/pentadactyl/
<roylez> leaveboy: debian
<hechu> leaveboy, 某种平铺式 WM 加上 tmux 吧。
<roylez> hechu: screen
<Stifler> roylez: NICE
<hechu> roylez, 你平常只用终端软件，看图怎么办？
<leaveboy> roylez: hechu :-)！我在用ubuntu + awesome
<roylez> hechu: 看完了就退出去呗
<aBiNg> roylez: 嗯，搜到了
<hechu> roylez, 另外，你有做，，呃，怎么说呢。你有在工作么？
<yangtse> 调查户口的真多啊
<roylez> hechu: 现在就在公司
<roylez> yangtse: 确实
<itrufeng> *: 10.04 进入tty3 黑屏。大家吧内核升到多少 就好了呀。最好是稳定的版本。
<leaveboy> roylez: 分屏我还是用terminaor，tmux分屏不爽，在terminator分屏后再调用tmux要好点
<yangtse> 2.6.38很稳定
<yangtse> 打了鸡血补丁
<hechu> roylez, 谈谈我的看法。我不会非常极端的只用什么，不用什么。我的原则是什么好用用什么。我也用tmux搭配很多终端程序，也用GUI。但是不会绝对只用某个东西。
<roylez> leaveboy: tmux状态栏中文支持不改进我是不会放弃screen的
<roylez> hechu: 那说明你还处在尝新鲜的阶段
<hechu> roylez, 呃。不能这么断定。真的。
<hechu> roylez, 什么方便工作，我就用什么。
<thorne> roylez也是用debian的呀
<leaveboy> roylez: 中文还是没怎么试过
<thorne> 没感觉鸡血补丁的优势
<roylez> 我的环境已经想当的稳定了，你们绝对想不到我当年在终端和字体上花了多少时间
<aBiNg> roylez: 这个 addon 更是将 chrome 给抛是远远的啊 :D
<leaveboy> roylez: ihttp://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84070
<leaveboy> roylez: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84070
<roylez> aBiNg: 当然...
<hechu> roylez, 前段时间机器配置很差，那会儿我用 LXDE，现在机器配置很好了，我就恢复 gnome 了。
<tusooa> ls
<hechu> roylez, 能问一下你是做什么工作的么？系统管理员？不需要跟别人写邮件，交换office文件，准备PPT么？
<pomhg> 以前看过主席的那个xterm配置的文章
<thorne> 不管什么不蛋疼就行了
<roylez> hechu: 我是做存储测试的。公司用lotus notes管理邮件，所以我的windows笔记本摆在一边，专门干这个。最近老要我改ppt，所以我只好去申请office的licence
<hechu> roylez, 哦。明白了。你工作中不需要用到那些软件。
<roylez> leaveboy: rxvt-unicode的矢量字体，是没有办法达到xterm一样效果的
<roylez> hechu: 你说说看什么软件吧
<aBiNg> roylez: 真令人振奋啊，第二人生啊。LOL
<hechu> roylez, 前段时间我的电脑配置较差的时候，我想了不少办法减少不必要软件对资源的占用，也想过用纯终端干活儿，后来还是放弃了。
<roylez> leaveboy: 上下两条bar，不觉得浪费吗？呵呵
<flay> 我在ub下配置xterm发现写在.Xdefaults .Xresources都不行阿 怎么回事
<hechu> roylez, 就是 office 之类软件。另外一些集成开发工具。
<roylez> hechu: 慢慢来，日子长着呢。一个星期折腾一个，三年什么都够了
<roylez> hechu: office，除了ppt，其他都有兼容的。集成开发？我只用vim
<flay> 后来改用sakura了
<dororo> 微米黒在10.04还是不行，墨水在宣纸散开来
<hechu> roylez, 个人感觉，只用 vim 还是太极端了。有些托拽的东西，快速很多。
<flay> wm一直用的icewm 暂时还不准备换
<roylez> hechu: 你不试过凭什么说别人极端？鼠标是我尽力避免的东西
<hechu> roylez, 可能工作需要不同吧。我试过，觉得还是不方便。可能习惯也不同。
<roylez> flay: good
<dororo> roylez是做什么工作的？
<hechu> roylez, 另外你也说过，你有两台电脑。
<Kandu> Loongjiang: arch X xgi module 的問題，解決了么？
<hechu> roylez, 类似我开一个终端，很多工作在里面跑，其它的工作在GUI上跑。
<hechu> roylez, 你只是分在两台电脑上而已。
<roylez> hechu: 只有一台的时候因为lotus notes的原因，只能用windows，但是我也用了bblean + launchy，基本不用鼠标
<roylez> dororo: 上面说过了，存储测试
<hechu> roylez, 那就是。总有软件让你离不开。不过你的情况也确实可以在纯终端下工作。
<hechu> roylez, 大部分工作。
<roylez> hechu: 好吧，这样说吧。习惯了完全用linux的人，怎么也会找一份这样的工作的
<flay> microcai呢？内核编完了没有
<hechu> roylez, 不一定。真的。呵呵。
<roylez> hechu: 哦，也对。huntxu还在做采购，恩
<dna228> 有人么
<pocoyo> dna228: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<edison0354> lainme: 我刚发现我的爪机的内核都似乎2.6.32了……
<thorne> 爪机也内核? 什么机?
<itrufeng> yangtse: 2.6.38 我在http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 里看到了natty的。我用的10.04 如何直接用deb装呀
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline
<hechu> roylez, 实话说，我用Linux时间也不短了。98年开始。目前也是纯Linux工作环境，管理省级电信关键业务平台，超过200台各种linux主机，Sun小机，SUN 20K 小型机。我还是必须跟鬼子开会，写报告，各地出差，PPT，我不会像你这样极端。
<lainme> edison0354: 不是很追求高版本
<dororo> 矢量字体的清晰度与什么配置文件有关？
<hechu> roylez, 98年的红帽Linux上网的抓图还有，保存有当时的新闻。
<jyf1987> hechu: 放出来看看？
<hechu> jyf1987, 放哪里？
<jyf1987> hechu: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<hechu> jyf1987, 我找找。
<roylez> hechu: 98年比我早了。我05年才开始
<flay> itrufeng: 10.04改一下源就可以了装38内核了
<itrufeng> *: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ 这里的版本有的是 v2.6.38 有的是v2.6.38-rc1 这里的rc是指？如果我要用他们 用有rc的好呢 还是没有的稳定。
<hechu> jyf1987, 在这个论坛以前贴过：http://bbs.sanxia.net.cn/index.php，今天刚巧在维护。目前的笔记本刚换，里面没有。
<lainme> itrufeng: 你不如用happyaron的PPA
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 完全不想干活阿，今天
<flay> hechu: 三峡论坛？宜昌？
<itrufeng> flay: 该成哪个源呢 我用的sohu的现在。
<dna228> 那个我看完了的
<hechu> flay, jyf1987, 那会儿用Linux上网玩泥巴。我是宜昌人。
<flay> 不是那个意思 添加一个
<jyf1987> hechu: 额 我最早的记忆是聊天室浆糊
<jyf1987> 江湖
<flay> itrufeng: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<flay> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<flay> hechu: 大哥 我也是宜昌的
<itrufeng> flay: 直接粘贴到source.list里？update 后 在新立得里 找？
<hechu> flay, 真的啊！！！我在广州。你在哪里？
<flay> itrufeng: 是的
<flay> 我在宜昌阿
<hechu> flay, 现在还在？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....我天天
<hechu> flay, 晕哦，这里能碰到老乡。
<flay> hechu: 是的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你在办公室练摔跤好了
<itrufeng> flay: 谢谢呀。 内核那种版本 有的有哥rc。有的没有。rc是？有的好呢还是没有的好
<flay> 没有的 rc还没正式呢
<thorne> rc release candidate 不知道拼写对没有
<itrufeng> flay: 谢谢啦
<Evanescence> 大家在linux下都是用什么翻越的阿？
<flay> 最新的好像是2.6.38-8 我前两天才装
<hechu> flay, 你在宜昌工作？宜昌我感觉高这些的人好少。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://kimag.es  http://imm.io
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我主要用后面一个
<flay> hechu: 是阿 我不是搞这个的 呵呵
<if_else> roylez: 兄台，pinax 里面的 blog app 使用 publish = models.DateTimeField(_("publish"), default=datetime.now)
<if_else> roylez: 定义 model 使用 datetime.now 没有加 () 这是什么用法？谢谢
<roylez> if_else: django不熟阿
<roylez> if_else: 我怀疑是这个default接受传递函数的
<if_else> roylez: 兄台，django 不是 python 吗？我也不熟。正在学习中？谢谢
<if_else> 但是，如果使用 import datetime 必须加 ()
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你用爪机听歌不？
<hechu> 是我断线了么？怎么没人说话。
<xiaoping> #NI HAO
<xiaoping> exit
<dna228> 请问有没有初学者频道
<dna228> \topic
<hechu> dna228, 这里有不少初学者。
<edison0354> dna228: 斜杠打反了
<^k^> 新⇨ 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu11.04安装gnome3后UT不能启动，求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325361&p=2272330#p2272330 有同样问题的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yoyu007 — 2011-04-13 16:57
<roylez> if_else: callable object，now就是一个函数阿，当然是可以call的
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 对了大叔
<edison0354> lemonhall123: gnome3的窗口装饰器是啥？
<dna228> 怎么显示频道？topic不显示
<aBiNg> roylez: 貌似到一个大门户，f[hints] 不太方便啊，如何迅速定位链接？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 记下了
<edison0354> lemonhall123: 铜川是神马？
<roylez> aBiNg: 你上门户阿，咱从来不上门户，呵呵
<edison0354> aBiNg: ～～～～～
<leaveboy> roylez: http://imm.io 只能贴图片
<aBiNg> roylez: ..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 猜encoding的包包，ruby有么
<aBiNg> 被侬骗鸟.. roylez
<roylez> leaveboy: MeaCulpa 问的就是贴图站
<hechu> jyf1987, 在不？我找到那些图片了。我的邮箱中有。
<leaveboy> edison0354: 陕西的一个市
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 没查过，你问这个干啥？
<jyf1987> hechu: 哦
<leaveboy> roylez: 其实能贴图和文字最好
<edison0354> leaveboy: 哦
<jyf1987> hechu: 那你贴到 paste.ubuntu.org.cn吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 网络时代，遇到sb文件要猜一猜encoding
<roylez> leaveboy: 贴文字的没查过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lua fans 吹得很神的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 用file或者enca吧，这个东西比较纠结
<hechu> jyf1987, http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84074
<leaveboy> roylez: jyf1987 说的是我经常用的
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额 跟lua什么事？
<flay> 三峡论坛那早就有了 这么牛
<roylez> leaveboy: 你自己去搞定，十来行代码的事情
<jyf1987> hechu: 好远的界面阿
<flay> kde2？
 * MeaCulpa 能curl + windows bat解决的网络服务越来越少了，唉，这年头
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 用python win32麻 用lua 也可以
<if_else> roylez: 兄，这是 python 的把函数当作对象来调用的那个特性？
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 当年发推用curl多安逸...
<aBiNg> roylez: 耍了一会儿，f[hints] 最常用了吧？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这个倒是 不过装curl也折腾 我当初是用murgalua把全套都做了 也不过百k的解释器
<jyf1987> twitter过河拆桥 nnd
<roylez> if_else: 这个default，不是写着接受callable吗？函数里面肯定是搞了个判断，如果传递的参数是个callable，那就call一下
<hechu> jyf1987, flay 那会儿 KDE 比 gnome 好用。然后，字体都很烂，必须偷 windows 的。
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: windows么，一切静态链接
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 就一个exe
<roylez> aBiNg: 差不多
<roylez> aBiNg: f F P
<jyf1987> hechu: 你那个年代的图片怎么还放邮箱了 那时候邮箱容量很小吧
<aBiNg> 那个 vimperator 之前倒是听说过，怎样？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你可以试试 py2exe 随便几行代码给你搞个好大的exe来
<hechu> jyf1987, 还有一个：http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84076
<jyf1987> aBiNg: 天天用
<roylez> aBiNg: 这个是从vimperator fork出来的
<flay> 图片很经典阿 看右边那个调查
<thorne> 图片的时间是多少?
<hechu> jyf1987, 我当时办了一个网站，宣传Linux，所以抓了图片都保存下来了。后来有了 gmail，我怕丢了，就放 gmail 中了。
<jyf1987> vimperator for ff4的不如以前的好用
<leaveboy> roylez: 当然，这个早就实现了，只不过ubuntu有点慢
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: py2exe没人用了，早就cxFreeze了，不过还是很大，毕竟lib大， jyf1987 现在不缺硬盘容量, EXE 越大，静态链接越多越好
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我宁可要一个几十兆的exe也不要十几兆到处散落的lib
<aBiNg> roylez: jyf1987 一般 fork 都比原版好？:P
<if_else> roylez: 兄，你是在 ipython 里面查看 help 的吗？谢谢
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 好个p 不过上次我们搞了个launcher 就比exe小多了
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 為什麽
<roylez> if_else: 对，ipython看文档非常方便
<jyf1987> aBiNg: 不晓得 看为什么fork 如果是为了使用习惯 那就完全不一样了
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 麻烦啊，大文件 portable多好
 * MeaCulpa 真有人用ipython...
<roylez> if_else: 甚至比pydoc好
<if_else> roylez: 兄，我在 ipython 中，from django.db import models 提示错误啊啊
 * MeaCulpa 曾经想用它来替代ksh...
<roylez> if_else: ...
<roylez> if_else: 没装django，这个是我刚刚搜的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我以前就在hpux上用ipython... find都不用，直接os.walk
<if_else> roylez: 兄，我刚开始学习 python 和 django 帮助文件不怎么会看来。看来，要把这个习惯排第一啊啊，之后再 google
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那些庫 如果都只一個程序用 就沒問題
<aBiNg> roylez: 迅速定位到 google 搜索框，用 f 么？还有在 bmarks 中定位，咋办？
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 我的windows机器有18个glib鸟
<if_else> roylez: 兄，我还以为你刚才，是 看 ipython 中的help 来。谢谢了，我再 google一些，非常感谢
<MeaCulpa> aBiNg: 试试看goosh，我从不直接上google
<roylez> aBiNg: o, 输入google xxx。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 如果幾個程序用呢。 至少， lib 升級， 除非 大改， 程序都無須重編譯呢
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 幹嘛有這麽多， 復制到 windows/system32， 不就行了嗎
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 各自用的版本不一样
<hechu> jyf1987, 这儿还有一张，linux.com网站的抓图，上面有新闻的日期，显示是1999年的。http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84077
<jyf1987> hechu: 额
<roylez> aBiNg: 或者在google框点邮件，给设定个搜索关键字为g，就可以直接 g xxx ，如果默认搜索为google，直接o输入关键字，回车
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: gnucash gimp pidgin gnumeric 等等等等
<hechu> jyf1987, 呃，差不多了不贴了，呵呵。
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 如果都用system32的，各个程序的UI风格都乱七八糟
<jyf1987> hechu: 我说你邮箱容量多大阿
<aBiNg> MeaCulpa: roylez 好办法。:)
<if_else> 各位兄台，分享windows 共享的 无线网络时，我是使用 wpa_supplicant 的，配置文件里面有好多模式
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 貌似是 windows 的問題吧。 linux 貌似可以多個版本共存 的吧
<hechu> jyf1987, 我当时办了一个网站，宣传Linux，所以抓了图片都保存下来了。后来有了 gmail，我怕丢了，就放 gmail 中了。
<jyf1987> 原来如此
<if_else> 但是不知windows 设置的对应哪个？谢谢
<hechu> 嗯。。。
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: linux共存机制和windows没有任何区别，只是偶不喜欢以前gtk程序共享主题那套
<MeaCulpa> gimp和屁精一样的风格，作孽...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 呵呵
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这就是所谓的gtk全局风格 额
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: I hate that
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我也不喜欢 额
<MeaCulpa> 屁精要的是越精简越好，加上半透明效果，老板在后面也敢聊天
<itrufeng> flay: 我在新立得里看到了v2.6.38-1 -2 -3 .. -8
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那你用 vimchat好了 不过干这种事还是emacs相对好点 额
<itrufeng> flay: 我弄那个呢
<jyf1987> 当然 我们玩瓦片窗口管理器的也可以哈
<flay> -8呗
<jyf1987> 随便切
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: emacs代理无能
<flay> 我一般都是直接apt-get upgrade
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 这里不就有好多人在emacs里上来的么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 找到一个库，chardet...还告诉我猜encoding的信心指数...
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 都是不用翻墙的幸福娃娃
<hechu> flay, 你在宜昌读书还是工作，宜昌人么？
<hechu> 咋私聊来着，，，
<flay> hechu: 在那工作 老家不是 现在户口都转过来了
<itrufeng> flay: 8里有 header 喝 image 我在header 看到了有 linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae linux-headers-2.6.38-8-virtual 我用哪个呢
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) ui 風格 ?? glib??? 表示不懂這個， 本人 除了 qt4 以外 什麽 lib 都暫時沒用過
<blueghost> glib？ gnu lib? gtk lib???
<blueghost> 剛才可能掉線了
<flay> itrufeng:  linux-headers-2.6.38-8 linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: gtk
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 哦
<MeaCulpa> Qt的不错，native look n' feel
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 那我就不知道了， gtk 基本就沒接觸過
 * MeaCulpa 以前给银行mm做util都用Qt
<flay> itrufeng: 还有一个linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> 真幸福
<MeaCulpa> 银行mm表示UI很可爱，从此就喜欢上了Qt...
<itrufeng> flay: 嗯 谢谢
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 就是你現在的 w?
<MeaCulpa> blueghost: 显然不是...
<blueghost> hehe
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可爱吗？能当饭吃不...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不能...   也许去Intel, Nokia能...Qt当Java用
<blueghost> roylez:) 不能 當飯吃， 但能讓你吃多幾碗
<blueghost> 說 mm 還是 說 qt
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不时的接触一下其他异性会增进夫妻感情
<MeaCulpa> roylez: try it
<iGoogle1> nnnd 现在看一个视频，咋还可以加密了。
<iGoogle1> 这么高级了。
<blueghost> ...........................
<roylez> iGoogle1: 您可算降临了
<iGoogle1> 啊。分段加密的flv。真厉害了
<iGoogle1> roylez: 你搞的？
<ghosTM55> iGoogle1: hallo
<roylez> iGoogle1: 没这道行阿
<apporc> 各位好，google搜索不到的数据，有一个术语，貌似带着“黑”字。谁有印象？
<pocoyo> apporc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<iGoogle1> roylez: 这样的强权事情，只有你还可以搞的啊。
<roylez> iGoogle1: 这种事情是神迹阿，神才能干的
<apporc> 也不只是google搜不到，就是所有搜索引擎都搜不到的那种。一般是小站或者刻意避开搜索的。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 悄悄哥用的测试用例： http://pastebin.com/PNr9qm3F
<MeaCulpa> s/悄悄/瞧瞧
<MeaCulpa> 这个testcase 不错吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 居然还登录
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 贴东西就要匿名阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这种level的不需要匿名
<roylez> iGoogle1: 您居然没下班？跟小蜜约了？
<iGoogle1> roylez: 睡觉，没起来而已。
<microcai> Loongjiang:  在？
<microcai> Loongjiang:  编译好了
<roylez> iGoogle1: 这觉睡的。小蜜起了没？
<microcai> Loongjiang:  给你  deb 包
 * roylez 下班
<flay> microcai: 编好了 给我一份阿
<microcai> flay:  ...
<microcai> flay:  好
<hkof11> irc有没有灌水的频道啊？
 * microcai what ?! 怎么可能 ... 编译出来的内核有  514M !
<flay> 不会吧
<edison0354> microcai: 开debug了吧
<microcai> edison0354:  没
<microcai> edison0354:  就是那么大。
<microcai> edison0354:   看来得找个网盘了
<itrufeng> 我安装了显卡驱动。换了好几次系统了。。安装后总说有一些错误。让我看日志。。。
<itrufeng> 我快死了。。。。
<chgtg> itrufeng: 那你就看日志呗
 * microcai 在上传ing
<itrufeng> chgtg: 看不到的。。。
<itrufeng> 看不懂的
 * microcai 压缩了之后也没那么大。呵呵
<itrufeng> flay: 10.04升到2.6.38-8了。开机 没有logo。关机 是一群命令后。关机
<lemonhall123> microcai: 找个鸟网盘
<lemonhall123> microcai: 我给你HOST
<itrufeng> flay: 你的是这个情况么
<microcai> lemonhall123:   ?
<flay> 没有logo也不要紧
<microcai> lemonhall123:  好 啊
<flay> 我这里没问题
<lemonhall123> microcai: 工作的人连台HOST都弄不出来那还了得
<microcai> lemonhall123:  你说我？
<itrufeng> flay: 你的也是-8?
<chgtg> itrufeng: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lemonhall123> microcai: 我说我。。你不是读博呢么
<flay> itrufeng: 是-8阿
<microcai> lemonhall123:  ... ...
<microcai> lemonhall123:  你的原配 id 去哪里了？
<flay> itrufeng: 不能登录么？
<lemonhall123> microcai: 你先放到网盘。。。然后我让HOST去下载。。然后建个站点
<microcai> lemonhall:  有道理
<itrufeng> flay: 可以的。
<microcai> lemonhall:  我直接 sftp 到你的 host 不行？
<lemonhall> microcai: 你找个有爱的人做个好看点儿的网站。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  你啊。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我是个WIN主机。。你还是上传到网盘快些。。。。
<flay> 那不就结了 能用就行 有问题再慢慢研究
<lemonhall> microcai: 多大？
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 快速的浏览器midori出新版了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325366&p=2272378#p2272378 midori0.3.3.1 http://mirrors.xmu.edu.cn/debian/debian ... /m/midori/ 就是安装不了啊，谁给做个deb安装包啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 parsgo — 2011-04-13 17:51
<microcai> lemonhall: 514M
<flay> 我是一装ub就把什么启动logo都给干了 我还是喜欢看到启动过程
<microcai> lemonhall:   这是 .deb 包的大小
<flay> 真的很大阿
<myke2> microcai: 自己编译的通用内核?
<blueghost> 怎麽我總掉線
<lemonhall> microcai: ............................
<lemonhall> microcai: 你确认过了？
<microcai> myke2:  yep
<microcai> lemonhall:  恩
<lemonhall> microcai: 我上次编译出来很小啊。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... .deb  包还包括了  2999 个模块啊。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的名字怎麽翻譯， 檸檬宿舍？ 還是 檸檬之家？ 還是 酸溜溜之家？
<lemonhall> microcai: UBUNTU的内核也没这么大啊。。每次更新至多几十兆。。你怎么搞的啊
<microcai> lemonhall:  我就是用的它的 config 啊！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你的名字怎麽翻譯， 檸檬宿舍？ 還是 檸檬之家？ 還是 酸溜溜之家？
<myke2> microcai: 哦, 他的config的确编译出来很大
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 編譯什麽
<itrufeng> chgtg: http://www.itrufeng.com/xorg.txt 我不会看 你给看看 可以么。谢谢我上传了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 知道 怎麽提取 tray icon 的菜單。
<ghosTM55> ^^S: ~~~
<^^S> hi all
<^^S> ~~~~
<ghosTM55> ^^S: 你用的什么，xchat?
<^k^> ^^S, 好  ㍪ 
<^^S> 恩 对的
<ghosTM55> ^^S: 嗯，打 gho ，然后tab，就能补全了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我想 弄個 符合 ubuntu 那種 菜單類型風格 的圖標(術語是什麽啊)。不用 設置那個 白名單
<Lavande> lemonhall是柠檬大厅，lol
<^^S> ghosTM55, ok
<^^S> gho
<Lavande> ^^S: 真像机器人
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我在装CACTI。。。。
<ghosTM55> ^^S: 你可以加入 #ubuntu 试试看
<lemonhall> blueghost: 等等。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是 用 昨天 那個庫。 先 獲得 一般帶有托盤圖標程序的托盤圖標菜單，然後 用那個庫 生成 符合 ubuntu 的
<Mafwgc> 大家好。 ：）
<pocoyo`> Mafwgc: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是個轉換 的
<chgtg> itrufeng: http://www.google.com.hk/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=(EE)+fglrx(0)%3A+XMM+failed+to+open+CMMQS+connection.(EE)+fglrx(0)%3A
<^k^> ⇪ title: (EE) fglrx(0): XMM failed to open CMMQS connection.(EE) fglrx(0): - Google 搜尋
<Mafwgc> 我可以问点apt-get在fedora下使用的问题吗？
<myke2> It is followed by n lines describing n ..., followed by n lines describing n ...
<myke2> 这句话是什么意思?
<myke2> Mafwgc: 装dpkg
<flay> 下班了 各位88
<ghosTM55> ^k^: help
<ghosTM55> pocoyo`: help
<Mafwgc> 是的，我安装了。yum install apt-get
<lemonhall> blueghost: 奥。。叫appindicator
<chgtg> itrufeng: 貌似显卡驱动问题
<ghosTM55> s ubuntu
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 然後做下 切換。 貌似 ubuntu 的意思是，這些圖標都統一用左鍵 來激活 菜單。 但一般 的程序有可能 是左鍵，有可能是右鍵。 切換一律用左鍵激活。有些 程序是右鍵激活菜單， 左鍵打開主窗口， 所以默認加一個 顯示主窗口的 菜單
<itrufeng> chgtg: 我都不知道改如何弄了。今天换了8此系统。。。4哥内核。。
<Mafwgc>  并且已经安装了dpkg还有dpkg-devel还有apt-* ，都用yum 安装好了。但是在
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但 對于左擊和右擊 都有 菜單的怎麽辦呢。 合并一個菜單？？？
<Mafwgc> 然后再添加好了sources.lst文件。运行apt-get update提示 E: Type 'deb' is not known in on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghosTM55> ubuntu-cn的机器人不好玩啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但 對于左擊和右擊 都有 不同菜單的怎麽辦呢。 合并一個菜單？？？
<myke2> 还不如用Ubuntu
<Mafwgc> ghosTM55,  可以帮我看看吗？
<myke2> RavenChan: 在?
<ghosTM55> Mafwgc: 有什么问题?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 問題是 怎麽 獲得 程序 建立 的菜單， 以及 如何 callback
<lemonhall> blueghost: 晕死。。晚上回去跟你认真讨论。。。家里的机器应该升级完了。。。我先装CACTI。。明天要验收
<Mafwgc> 麻烦你了，我在fedora14里用yum安装好了apt*和dpkg，然后手动修改了sources.list源文件。在root下运行apt-get update 提示 E: Type 'deb' is not known in on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 問題是 怎麽 獲得 程序 建立 的菜單， 以及 程序如何 callback
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我不懂 gtk 的原理， 是 event???
<myke2> lemonhall: 英语好不?
<RavenChan> myke2, ...
<ghosTM55> Mafwgc: 从来没有在rpm系的发行版本里用过dpkg系的东西，不是很清楚
<ghosTM55> Mafwgc: 并且不建议这么做
<myke2> RavenChan: http://poj.org/problem?id=3565
<myke2> RavenChan: 帮我看下Input后面那句英文是什么意思, 这关系到输入格式
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 希望 有個 小東西， 可以讓人不用 改 任何 什麽，就可以在 ubuntu 上用 符合 ubuntu 風格 的菜單圖標
<Mafwgc> 恩，但是官方的YUM源里却提供了apt这个软件，现在安装好了，系统去却不支持了？
<lemonhall> myke2: 你让我参加什么翻译项目？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是信号机制。。。类似于EVENT。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不知道難度大不大
<ghosTM55> Mafwgc: 没什么重要的东西就重装吧，不要折腾了，Fedora本来就不是一个非常稳定的发行版本
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<lemonhall> blueghost: 给某个信号上绑定一个函数。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我建议直接看VALA。。。
<ghosTM55> Mafwgc: 因为你现在出现这些问题，没有办法很详细的在网上让别人看到你的系统状况，所以很难求助
<Kandu> Mafwgc: 你至少也得貼出 /etc/apt/sources.list 才問問題吧
<chgtg> itrufeng: 搞明白自己的显卡用的驱动吧
<Mafwgc> 好的，
<ghosTM55> Mafwgc: 这个时候最好是有能力的人在身边帮助你，如果没有，就不要去折腾，先把基础学好，等有能力了，再去尝试自己解决问题
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 問題就是， 我發送 信號 時不需要 任何 綁定 吧。 象 qt4 那樣， 發送信號，不管 有沒有對應 的 函數
<Mafwgc> # Add any local / 3rd party repositories here..
<Mafwgc> deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main restricted universe multiverse
<Mafwgc> deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Mafwgc> deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Mafwgc> deb http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<^k^> Mafwgc:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593510/
<ghosTM55> Mafwgc: 不要向 irc 连续帖超过3行的文字，要帖的话使用 paste.ubuntu.org.cn 的服务
<myke2> Kandu: 搞不懂为什么要在fedora装apt-get
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这一段小代码里面。。就是GTK的机制，给DESTORY事件绑定了一个匿名函数，函数执行Gtk.main_quit();
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不對， 這是綁定 的時候， 怎麽發送 信號呢
<myke2> ghosTM55: 对了, 有什么工具可以帖paste.ubuntu.org.cn?
<Mafwgc> 我需要用的其它软件，只有deb 的源。
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我知道的工具都是直接帖到国外的网站的
<ghosTM55> myke2: 其实是一样的，不一定要贴到ubuntu.org.cn
<myke2> ghosTM55: 可以设置服务器的, pastebin, 我没成功过似乎
<myke2> ghosTM55: 我一直wgetpaste的
<ghosTM55> myke2: 呵呵，wgetpaste，看看
<RavenChan> myke2, 我上课去了...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qt4 中 發送 是 emit quit(); 綁定時 connect (sender, signal(quit()), revice, slot (callback)));
<myke2> ghosTM55: 但是听说Ubuntu/Debian里面没有wgetpaste
<lemonhall> blueghost: 发送信号？你要自定义EVENT么？
<ghosTM55> myke2: 哦，我以前也用wgetpaste，不过现在很少使用paste服务了
<myke2> ghosTM55: 于是得换一些事实
<myke2> ghosTM55: 例如pastebin
<ghosTM55> myke2: debian里有别的一个paste软件，我用过，忘记叫什么名字了
<myke2> ghosTM55: 但是我用不来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你那個 只相當于 connect ()， 怎麽發送 信號啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 或者强制触发一个EVENT？
<ghosTM55> myke2: 好像是pastebin，和wgetpaste没什么区别
<myke2> ghosTM55: pastebin或者pastebinit, 找不到什么中文的资料
<myke2> ghosTM55: 是否需要base64?
<ghosTM55> myke2: 英文不好? 英文好的话帮忙翻译官方文档吧 :D
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要知道， 弄那個東西， 是 在程序之外， 不能直接 綁定 程序內部 的callback 函數啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊
<myke2> ghosTM55: 极差
<ghosTM55> myke2: 不需要的吧，我从来没用过base64，在paste的时候
<ghosTM55> myke2: 那就杯具了 :(
 * microcai 这么大，上传老半天。重新调内核，重新编译得了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我去看看怎么触发。。。语法和你的QT4应该差不多
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 最後轉換 的菜單 不是 程序本身的菜單， 是轉換後 翻譯 為統一風格 的菜單。 點擊激活 菜單項 又變成不是原來 程序的綁定， 而在外部激發。。。。
<Kandu> myke2: 以前我也這麼想過：要是把所有發行版的包管理都裝了，那就發達了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是把 程序直接 處理的菜單 變成一個 外部的菜單了
<myke2> Kandu: 需要接口去衔接这些, 而不是简单的加起来
<itrufeng> chgtg: 我用的是ATI 5650
<Freebuilder> 女生问什么是公头什么是母头，所有男生都笑了！
<^^S> ghosTM55: ubuntu 下的包管理工具有些什么呀  apt-get ？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 原來程序 是直接 處理那些菜單，所以 愛幹什麽就幹什麽。 但 變成 外部菜單就脫離了程序的控制了
<Freebuilder> ^^S, 过时了，现在用 aptitude 。
<ghosTM55> ^^S: 一般都用aptitude
<ghosTM55> ^^S: 然后你说的这个包管理工具概念太宽泛了，dpkg也是包管理工具，打包工具也是包管理工具
 * microcai 再次更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=272559
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似 不大可行。 就算知道 怎麽 發送 一個信號。 但 不同程序，不同菜單項 的信號都不同
<^^S> Freebuilder, ghosTM55 ： 恩 就是下载软件啊什么的
<^^S> ghosTM55： 的 工具
<ghosTM55> ^^S: man aptitude
<^^S> ghosTM55： 恩
<myke2> ghosTM55: 一般都是用apt-get吧
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我一直在用aptitude
<myke2> ghosTM55: Ubuntu 10.10 默认没有 aptitude
<myke2> ghosTM55: 你是或者接触debianer吧
<blueghost> 有沒有同時 支持多個 打包系統 的發行版。 而且有一個統一 的保安裝程序的
<myke2> ghosTM55: 听说他们打算都用软件中心代替, 包括synaptic
<blueghost> 自動判斷 安裝的是 什麽包
<ghosTM55> myke2: 你说debian还是什么?
<blueghost> 有沒有同時 支持多個 打包系統 的發行版。 而且有一個統一 的保安裝程序的
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 靠你了，做一个出来！
<blueghost> 自動判斷 安裝的是 什麽包
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 靠 什麽 支持多個 打包系統，還是 托盤圖標 那個
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 看繁体字困难...
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 托盤圖標那個我拜托 lemonhall
<Stifler> 只用X可以么
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 不好意思， 玩 模拟人生需要繁体
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 啊? 为什么?
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 能在Linux下玩?
<blueghost> Stifler:) 可以， 用 xterm 作为 wm 也可以
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) wine 可以
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) wine 1.3 可以 1.2 有问题
<blueghost> Stifler:) 你喜欢的， 支持你用 gedit 作为 wm
<pocoyo`> banban: 办办早
 * ghosTM55 从来没用过wine
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我 gedit 可不可以 作为 wm
<blueghost> 谁能告诉我 gedit 可不可以 作为 wm
<Stifler> blueghost: 以前试过，程序都可以用，最小化，最大化，切换啥的不方便
<blueghost> Stifler:) 哦
<blueghost> Stifler:) 那你的问题是什么啊
<blueghost> 斑斑 好
<Stifler> blueghost: 可不可以好看点……
<blueghost> Stifler:) 自己 想办法 弄一个 好看的。 或者自己弄一个 wm 出来。 中国 的开源 就靠你了
<microcai> blueghost:  你怎么对谁都那么说
<Mafwgc> 哈哈/
<Stifler> blueghost: 我只是个普通用户而已，我恨不得自己用手掰
<blueghost> microcai:) 我一直的意思就是，有好的想法 就去做。 我是鼓励他们
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 弄一个 混合多个 包管理系统的开发版。 没有 自己的源， 都是搭载 别人的。 然后提供一个 统一的包安装 程序。 可不可行
<pocoyo> banban: 见del去了？
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 基本是不可能的
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 可以 设置 默认 安装哪个 源 的 包， 或者 给出选择 同一个程序，不同源 的版本
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 主要是 什么原因呢， 不同开发版的 默认路径有不同 ??
<lemonhall> blueghost: 什么不同程序不同信号。。不行就DBUS发信号不就行了
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 不同发行版本的开发者打包、依赖文件的编写都是根据自己的发行版本来的，有的依赖关系不一样，有的路径不同，更多的时候包名都不一样
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 哦
<isoft_> 请问大家 gedit 的补全快捷键是什么呢
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 另外就是，你为什么要做这样的发行版本，如果是为了软件包的互补的话，人家很难因为这一点来用你这个感觉不会很靠谱的发行版本，宁愿自己编译没有的软件，如果是商业软件，就用ubuntu
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 弄一个 搜索 引擎， 应该 名字 大多不会有什么出入吧。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你说的那个东西。。已经有了。。。。
<isoft_> 我现在 想在gedit里面写点小程序,不知道有没有补全快捷键
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不用折腾了。。。只不过几个大BOSS还没商量好怎么做。。。
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: 有了？有人用么？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 最后可能会整合成一个APP STORE的样子
<myke2> ghosTM55: ubuntu, debian是建议aptitude
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 或者不弄 发行版，就弄一个 程序。 可以混合多个打包系统。 ubuntu 的用户 默认用 ubuntu 的源， fedora 的用户默认 fedora 的源。 arch 的。。。
<myke2> isoft_: 为什么不用vim
<isoft_> vim?
<isoft_> myke2, 我刚刚用linux,还不知道怎么用vim
<myke2> isoft_: å­¦
<myke2> isoft_: vimtutor
<isoft_> myke2, 我试着用吧
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我桌面系统用Mac OS X，服务器用Debian
<myke2> isoft_: sudo apt-get install vim
<myke2> isoft_: vimtutor
<isoft_> myke2, 请问 你用的什么中文输入法
<myke2> isoft_: fcitx
<ghosTM55> isoft_: fcitx
<myke2> ghosTM55: 你用Ubuntu么
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 一般 装都装 当前发行版的程序， 但有时 当前 的没有这个程序，可以在其他发行版的源找。或者某个程序 的版本 其他源比默认的新，想拼死尝试一下，也可以 选择不同的来安装
<isoft_> myke2, 我也是用fcitx,但是发现它有个毛病 还是 怎么的
<ghosTM55> myke2: 台式机用ubuntu
<blueghost> lemonhall:) o
<myke2> ghosTM55: ub 10.10 默认不安装 aptitude
<myke2> isoft_: 什么问题.
<isoft_> myke2, 我想从中文切换到英文 得按ctrl + space,有没有简单点的方式呢
<ghosTM55> myke2: 那我就手动装上的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么样， 靠你了哦
<myke2> isoft_: fcitx-config
<myke2> isoft_: 参数都能配置的
<Stifler> 服务器用UBUNTU
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 写个软件，语音输入，就大叫一声我要换输入法，就换了
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 我觉得这个不错，哈哈
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 比那些 大 boss 先做好。 让他们 郁闷一下
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 你可以拼音输入法一直开着，然后按shift就切换中英文的
<myke2> ghosTM55: 这似乎暗示官方的价值取向不推荐aptitude, 因为10.04有aptitude
<Stifler> ghosTM55: 记得有个IBM的语音输入软件可以，^_^
<lemonhall> blueghost: .................
<ghosTM55> Stifler: 哈哈
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这么大工程量的东西。。。JUST JOKEING
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<isoft_> myke2, fcitx 好像不能通过shift切换
<Stifler> ....
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<ghosTM55> myke2: 哦，我对官方推荐什么没兴趣，我自己用了那么多年Linux，哪些好哪些不好我自己心里清楚 :)
<myke2> isoft_: 和你说了用fcitx-config设置
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 所以要靠你， 底层 你来做，我最多弄个 gui 外壳
<isoft_> myke2, 恩,fcitx-config在哪儿呢
<myke2> isoft_: 装
<ghosTM55> myke2: 不需要的吧，装好fcitx自带fcitx-config了
<isoft_> myke2, 它没有吗
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 电脑只安装了ubuntu的血泪史 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325371&p=2272449#p2272449 硬盘安装的是windows7+ubuntu，但是不知道为什么，进入ubuntu后本本的风扇就转个不停，I5的本本 我就怀疑是不是因为是wubi安装的和window7共存的问题，于是，前思后想，再思再想后我用了几个小时把硬盘上200G的东西传到别 ...
<myke2> isoft_: 或者vim .config/fcitx/config
<myke2> ghosTM55: archlinux是分开的
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 我建议你先将ubuntu的基础看一下，包括怎么安装软件，有哪些软件好用，比如输入法等等
<myke2> ghosTM55: 我目前没有ub
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 哦,我看一天了
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我用arch是08年的事情了...哈哈
<ghosTM55> isoft_: :)
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 今天一天都在看那些,好纠结啊
<myke2> isoft_: 先学vim
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 我发现 还是请教大家比较方便
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 不用纠结啊,一个个玩过来，都是免费开源的
<Stifler> ..
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不要害怕 大， 要有决心，又不是你自己来做。 可以找人来做啊， 如果有兴趣，我加入弄个 gui 外壳， 你挑起 底层的大梁
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 一上手Linux的时候是需要一些时间的，每个东西都玩玩看，挑选最适合自己的
<isoft_> myke2, 我弄下那个config哈
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国的开源 就靠你了
<myke2> ghosTM55: 官方推荐的可能是未来的主流, 当然, 也和这个发行版的设计理念有关
<isoft_> myke2, linux下所有的配置文件都在.config里面吗
<Stifler> 大家雄起啊
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 恩,好的
<ghosTM55> myke2: 嗯，这个真的是主流了学起来也是一会儿会儿的事情。。。你说我用习惯了aptitude，再用apt-get，还不是看一下--help的事情
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 我发现 linux里面大家都很愿意帮忙,都很热心
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有将 rpm 翻译成 deb 的。 有没有将 arch 包 转换成 deb 的
<myke2> ghosTM55: 例如, 如果一个发行版gui提供的唯一的编辑器是emacs或者gvim
<ghosTM55> myke2: 而且，我是先用apt-get再用aptitude的 :)
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 呵呵，不过也要多靠自己努力
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 有正确的学习态度，才会有优秀的朋友愿意帮助你 :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) rpm 怎么找到依赖包 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有点意思想弄这个
<ghosTM55> myke2: 其实没有绝对的，几乎所有 Linux 发行版本都默认不安装emacs
<isoft_> myke2, 那个文件怎么是个空文件呢
<ghosTM55> myke2: 但是都安装了nano和vim
<myke2> ghosTM55: archlinux就没vim
<ghosTM55> myke2: 难道世界上最优秀最主流的两个编辑器就是nano和vim了?
<isoft_> ghosTM55, config/fcitx 怎么是个空文件呢
<ghosTM55> myke2: 你不能拿archlinux说事的
<sharpshooter> 各位 ，有没有谁在虚拟机下用过奶瓶的？
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我gentoo用户还没拿gentoo说呢
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果是因为 路径 的问题， 可以弄个假根，先安装 后，在根据当前发行版 的 的路径，转移文件
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 不知道，你不要去编辑文件，在命令行里执行fcitx-config，会有编辑对话框出来的
<myke2> ghosTM55: 好像主流的的确都有vim-tiny或者类似的东西
<myke2> ghosTM55: 估计他fcitx版本问题.
<myke2> isoft_: fcitx -v
<sharpshooter> 有没有人用过奶瓶的？
<ghosTM55> isoft_: fcitx-config补全一下，可能有一个命令带有gtk，执行那个命令，会有一个图形框出来的
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 就可以配置了
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 哦,是吗,我是这样做的 sudo gedit .config/fcitx/config
<isoft_> 好的,谢谢
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 其实Linux下的软件配置没有那么范烦的，只是少数软件会这样
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 不要全部用命令行去弄，其实现在的ubuntu可以完全脱离命令行了，日常使用的话
<lemonhall> blueghost: 爽。。。cacti装好了
<isoft_> ghosTM55,是吗
 * lemonhall cacti装完。。。收工回家吃饭
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 嗯，但是还是建议学好命令行，这个是Linux的乐趣所在
<myke2> 我一直没学好命令行
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 你会用命令和各种快捷键了，操作效率就会上去，你学的越深入，就越能体会到这个好处
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 等你用个几个月Linux后，你会开始觉得Windows用不惯
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 我用fcitx-config 提升找不到命令
<myke2> isoft_: fcitx -v
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 我也觉得linux很好
<chgtg> fcitx -c
<Stifler> ghosTM55: 我已经用不惯WIN了
<isoft_> myke2,fcitx version: 3.6.2-xft
<myke2> isoft_: 找fcitx的ppa, 安装fcitx 4.0
<ghosTM55> Stifler: :D
<isoft_> myke2, 能否通过 apt更新呢
<Stifler> 我在考虑要不要回归X
<isoft_> myke2,  应该是可以的吧
<myke2> isoft_: 需要加ppa, 然后用apt
<myke2> isoft_: 网上找ppa
<myke2> Stifler: ......
<isoft_> myke2, 我想从控制台复制 文本,有什么快捷键吗
<myke2> isoft_: 不会
<Stifler> isoft_: C-S-c
<isoft_> myke2, 我的ubuntu版本是 10.4
<Stifler> Ctrl+Shift+c
<myke2> isoft_: 建议用ppa的方法
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 在Linux下，你只需要选中一段文字，然后什么都不做，到你需要粘贴的地方，按一下鼠标中键就可以了
<isoft_> Stifler,  还真是哈
<Stifler> isoft_: 是啊
<myke2> ghosTM55: 你是说xterm?
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 这个比你按C-S-c和复制要方便的多
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 你的方法更好
<ghosTM55> myke2: 这个是X的特性，和xterm无关
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 真好,这个方法
<Stifler> 总感觉GNOME哈戳戳的
<myke2> ghosTM55: 可以改的么? .Xdefault还是什么
<ghosTM55> myke2: 你要改什么?
<isoft_> myke2, ppa是个什么东东,我先到网上去了解下哈
<myke2> ghosTM55: 什么X的特性?
<ghosTM55> myke2: 就是中键粘贴这个特性
<ghosTM55> myke2: 你选中一段文字的时候，就自动复制了
<ghosTM55> myke2: 然后按中建就能粘贴
<myke2> ghosTM55: 这个处理中文我记得有问题的吧
<ghosTM55> myke2: 没有，都是一样的
<myke2> ghosTM55: 哦, 这不错, 我以前不知道的
<myke2> ghosTM55: 很少用鼠标
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我是emacs党，不要向我炫耀少用鼠标，哈哈哈哈
<myke2> ghosTM55: 我没炫耀啊
<myke2> ghosTM55: 我说我很少用鼠标
<ghosTM55> myke2: 开玩笑 XD
<gebjgd> myke2, 把你鼠标给我
<gebjgd> myke2, vim党照样天天用鼠标
<blueghost> gebjgd:)
<tenzu> leafpad党纯路过
<pocoyo> myke2: 给我
<blueghost> qtcreator 党飞过
<pocoyo> tenzu: 今天我见到 banban 了
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 怎么样，漂亮不
<tenzu> pocoyo: 哦？在哪里？
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 5pp54
<myke2> ghosTM55: 我想知道网页里面复制东西有什么快速方法
<myke2> ghosTM55: 如果mouseless
 * pocoyo 说 就在这里呀。。。
<tenzu> pocoyo: del呢？
<ghosTM55> myke2: 什么叫网页里复制东西? 你是说文字还是什么? 然后不能用鼠标?
<myke2> ghosTM55: 文字, 差不多
<pocoyo> tenzu: 他俩在一块儿呢
<ghosTM55> myke2: 浏览网页不用鼠标不行的，虽然有vim插件可以用vim快捷键来浏览，但是没鼠标方便
<tenzu> pocoyo: 他们私奔了么？
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我觉着很像。
<myke2> ghosTM55: 你说的是vimpertator吧, Caret mode很烂
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我从来不用那东西
<myke2> ghosTM55: 特别是js的网页, 以及框架复杂的
<ghosTM55> myke2: 所以不好评价，我上网还是很正常的用鼠标，改用什么的时候用什么，呵呵
<pocoyo> ghosTM55: firemacs这个插件 用着也不错。 加上 Lol 也可以键盘了
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我当初不用是因为担心和gmail的快捷键冲突，因为gmail的快捷键就是vim式的
<ghosTM55> pocoyo: 知道有emacs的类似的插件，不过据说工作的没vimpertator好
<myke2> ghosTM55: 可以写rc例外列表的
<Stifler> 看PPS去喽，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<ghosTM55> myke2: 嗯，但是还是不想折腾了
<pocoyo> ghosTM55: vim那个太大了感觉  这个 firemacs就够我用的了+ Lol 足够了
<myke2> ghosTM55: 哦, 我是物理方法例外的
<myke2> pocoyo: 449K
<myke2> ghosTM55: gmail不太用
<ghosTM55> myke2: 罕见...
<pocoyo> myke2: 罕见...
<edison0354> myke2: 竟然不用gmail……
 * ghosTM55 前面打成了汉奸
<myke2> edison0354: 水平菜啊
<pocoyo> ghosTM55: 五笔不会出汉奸
<Stifler> ...
 * ghosTM55 从来不用五笔
 * ghosTM55 的拼音打字速度可以经常让别人误认为在用五笔
<myke2> 我打字速度让别人误认为是完全不碰电脑的
<isoft_> myke2, 我想请教下配置文件中的L_CTRL是什么好意思呢?
<myke2> isoft_: 左边的CTRL
<isoft_> myke2, 哦还真是
<lvlv> left control
<myke2> isoft_: 上fcitx 4.0了?
<isoft_> myke2, 没有呢
<myke2> isoft_: 赶快上, 新版本好多
<myke2> isoft_: 还能上fcitx-sunpinyin
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我台式机是 ubuntu 11.04 beta 1，用的fcitx-sunpinyin
<isoft_> myke2, 是不是哦,很爽是不是
<myke2> isoft_: 我打字速度很慢, 体会不到
<samnew> hi all
<ghosTM55> samnew: hallo
<^k^> samnew, 好  ㍫ 
<blueghost> 我想问一下， wine 可以 运行另一个 用户的程序 吗。 程序 有多个依赖
<myke2> ghosTM55: 过两天打算给其他电脑上个ubuntu 10.04
<isoft_> myke2, 我直接用apt-get update 不行吗
<samnew> myke2,  我的是fcitx
<lvlv> ghosTM55,  11.04 怎么样？我犹豫不决
<isoft_> myke2, 还没弄你告诉我的ppa呢
<blueghost> lvlv:) 非常好
<ghosTM55> lvlv: 我觉得挺好，没有之前那样完全不可用了，不过很多朋友还是在抱怨bug无数，我建议还是不要急着上
<myke2> isoft_: 直接apt-get update && apt-get upgrade似乎只能得到一些安全更新
<ghosTM55> lvlv: 不过我用起来是没什么问题，就是有的时候程序窗口最大化会X死掉
<ghosTM55> lvlv: 但是我屏幕大，现在很少把一个程序最大化了，而且这样的问题并不常见
<lvlv> ghosTM55, ，恩，那个unity会不会经常崩溃阿
<ghosTM55> lvlv: 现在不会了，之前根本不能用，崩溃帝
<lvlv> 。。。。。
<myke2> ghosTM55: 能否gnome
<isoft_> myke2, 这都是今天学的,我学会怎么改配置文件了,刚刚出现个乱码的问题是也解决了,还是挺高兴的
<ghosTM55> myke2: 没装gnome，我就用unity，蛮喜欢的
<ghosTM55> myke2: gnome肯定能上的，稳定性肯定比unity好
<lvlv> myke2, ,据说是提供gnome classic，但是11.10就只有unity了
 * ghosTM55 prefer unity
<lvlv> 我用过gnome3，感觉比unity好用。。。。
<samnew> unity在小本上的体验也不怎么好
<isoft_> myke2, 我怎么将每次显示设置为10个字,它还是只显示5个字呢,难道还需要重新启动次吗
<myke2> isoft_: 是的
<lvlv> ubuntu太费电了，我得走了
<ghosTM55> gnome 3我ubuntu 10.10安装失败了，没时间去弄。。。
<lvlv> 啥时候能把电源管理搞好一点阿
<myke2> lvlv: gnome我用过, 至少还能勉强用用
<samnew> lvlv, 太费电？
<ghosTM55> myke2: 那你能用什么
<isoft_> myke2, 刚刚不知道改了哪儿了,现在打字总会出现  "联想:"
<ghosTM55> myke2: 那你用什么
<ghosTM55> isoft_: 你把联想模式打开了，去找到这个模式关掉
<lvlv> 是阿，笔记本用电池的时间跟windows差很多
<microcai> lvlv:  很简单
<isoft_> myke2, 联想方式禁止翻页=1
<myke2> ghosTM55: 没DE
<samnew> lvlv, 我小本没感觉啊
<isoft_> ghosTM55, 联想方式禁止翻页=1
<banban> pocoyo: 早
<ghosTM55> myke2: 那是什么? 就wm?
<microcai> lvlv:  ubuntu 这个 SB 编译内核的时候没有开启节能
<lvlv> samnew, 我的是acer 4745g
<ghosTM55> banban: hello，long time no see
<myke2> ghosTM55: 差不多, 比较简陋
<banban> 规划、
<microcai> lvlv:  你需要安装个 cpufreq 才行。
<ghosTM55> myke2: 哦
<banban> ghosTM55: hi
<ghosTM55> myke2: 推荐awesome
<lvlv> microcai, 哈哈，
<myke2> ghosTM55: 就是
<myke2> ghosTM55: 懒人很少配置
<ghosTM55> myke2: 轻量，好用，强悍
<ghosTM55> banban: :)
<myke2> ghosTM55: 不改rc.lua的
<lvlv> microcai, 能否详细解释一下cpufrep
<myke2> ghosTM55: 最小化窗口如何遍历?
<ghosTM55> myke2: 忘记了，有段时间没用awesome了
<microcai> lvlv 不解释
<ghosTM55> myke2: 而且awesome也不需要最小化吧
<lvlv> microcai, ，，。。。我google把在
<myke2> ghosTM55: 我只会遍历打开的窗口, 有时出于特殊需要要最小化窗口
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我不太在awesome下最小化窗口
<ghosTM55> myke2: 哦，可以考虑丢到别的workspace去
<ghosTM55> myke2: 这样方便一点
<myke2> ghosTM55: 你是在不需要的时候扔到其他tags的吧
<ghosTM55> myke2: 我是几个tag指定好打开什么程序的
<isoft_> 我找到问题了
<myke2> ghosTM55: 哦
<ghosTM55> myke2: 有比较好的归类，呵呵
<myke2> ghosTM55: 有些floating窗口比较讨厌, 不能tiling
<isoft_> 你们认识 uni00吗
<isoft_> 怎么这两天不见他了
<blueghost> 如何设置文件夹下所有文件的权限
<blueghost> 如何设置文件夹下所有文件的权限
<ghosTM55> myke2: 哦，就比如豆瓣电台这种，这种我都丢到别的tag去的
<ghosTM55> blueghost: -R
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 学会man
<blueghost> ....
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 果然在回答新手问题。。。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 呵呵
 * jxhow 完蛋鸟 完蛋鸟，opera自动更新到11.10  在设置里修改网络代理 就崩溃。
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 今天有点空，来#ubuntu-cn做做贡献，哈哈
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 我把论坛帐号给你，帮我灌过神吧
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 囧，我自己都很少上 ubuntu 中文论坛
<pocoyo> banban: 反应真迟钝啊
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 而且，你不怕你账号给我，我去发各类xxoo消息?
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 哈哈哈哈哈
<tenzu> banban: 你把del拐卖了？
<edison0354> banban: 传说中的斑斑？
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 我只关心帖子数，嗯嗯
<ghosTM55> tenzu: -_-|||
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 那你应当去找凤姐的炒作团队来帮你搞一把
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 那不得花钱么。。。
<jxhow> banban: 为什么del 消失很久了，
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 但是收益大啊
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 为了超神还得花钱，不值得
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 话说，现在ubuntu.org.cn上，有些谁比较活跃?
<blueghost> 如何设置文件夹下所有文件的权限, 我不懂英文， 看不懂 man
<blueghost> 别让我 google， 就跟我说， 我要 将 所有 文件设为 读写
<blueghost> 别让我 google， 就跟我说， 我要 将 所有 文件设为 读写
<blueghost> 别让我 google， 就跟我说， 我要 将 .wine 所有 文件设为 读写
<crose> chmod +rw *
<blueghost> 给个 命令行
<blueghost> crose è°¢
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 后起之秀，表情党，地漏党，翻页党
<chgtg> ignore
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 地漏党是什么意思?
<roylez_> tenzu: doctor？
<edison0354> blueghost: chmod -R
<blueghost> crose:) 不对 啊。 我是要 组可读写
<jxhow> 问问题还这么拽啊
<blueghost> crose:) 不对 啊。 我是要 组可读写
<blueghost> jxhow:) .....
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 授权失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325380&p=2272553#p2272553 点击Authenticate无反应。 在updata manager和language里都遇到了同样的问题。如图。 请高手指导一下该如何解决？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 月影泊枫 — 2011-04-13 19:28
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 翻页前面的一楼呗
<tenzu> roylez_: 啥？
<ghosTM55> tenzu: ...我老了，不懂这些专业名词
<roylez_> tenzu: 成了？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我要组可读写，怎么办
<tenzu> roylez_: 25号，还早呢
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<blueghost> 别让我 google， 就跟我说， 我要 将 .wine 所有 文件设为 读写
<tenzu> ghosTM55: 屁大个人装老梆子。。。
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我要组可读写，怎么办
<banban> jxhow: 他这学期很多课
<tenzu> roylez_: 正在给slides里面加图
<banban> tenzu: 木有
<crose> blueghost: chmod g =rw *
<ghosTM55> tenzu: 去屎
<roylez_> tenzu: 港大的规矩是，讲15分钟，问2小时
<jxhow> banban:  :)
<blueghost> crose:) 无效模式
<chgtg> roylez_: 真爽呀！2h
<edison0354> blueghost: chmod --help
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 讲课么?
<tenzu> roylez_: ntu是30min/90min
<edison0354> blueghost: 是不是:root 666?
<edison0354> blueghost: 我去
<Mafwgc> edison0354,  加组用户 chmod g=rw file
<edison0354> blueghost: 我傻了
<roylez_> ghosTM55: 博士答辩
<tenzu> roylez_: 15分钟哪儿够讲啊
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 哦
<edison0354> Mafwgc: 我习惯数字
<roylez_> tenzu: 他们不听的，都看过thesis，听什么
<edison0354> blueghost: 755，那第二个就是group啊，用765就行了
<blueghost> Mafwgc:) 谢了
 * ghosTM55 没文化，不懂什么答辩
<chgtg> 15分钟足够了
<tenzu> roylez_: 前面是open session
<crose> blueghost: chmod g=rw *，多打一个空格
<jxhow> 右键不可以改权限么   -_-!   非要命令
<edison0354> ofan: 你来了
 * edison0354 为毛都不习惯chmod的数字用法捏？
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 因为这些人不理解数字的意思
<tenzu> edison0354: 1，2，4的加法你不会做？
<roylez_> tenzu: 加了ruby-talk，晚上回来就看见20多封信
<edison0354> tenzu: ？？
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 囧
<ghosTM55> roylez_: ruby的流量不算大的，我那个gmail账户还加着debian-user,ubuntu-user和gentoo-user
<happyaron> edison0354: 我习惯
<ghosTM55> roylez_: debian-user的流量非常大，比ubuntu-user还大，哈哈
<ghosTM55> 最恐怖的还是lkml...
<edison0354> happyaron: +10086
<blueghost> X 和 x 有什么区别
<blueghost> X 和 x 有什么区别
<microcai> ghosTM55:  ... 恩
<blueghost> crose:) xX有什么区别
<banban> pocoyo: 刚刚在写论文呢
<blueghost> crose:) xX有什么区别
<amosk> ghosTM55, ping
<ghosTM55> amosk: request time out
<happyaron> banban: 我家悦姐生气了，忙出出主意啊。
<blueghost> crose:) xX有什么区别
<amosk> ghosTM55, 今天去IDF还见到ubuntu的展台了
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<microcai> happyaron:  不是已经分手了么？
<happyaron> microcai: 扯淡
<amosk> ghosTM55, ok
<microcai> happyaron:  你自己说的啊
<ghosTM55> amosk: 今年IDF在哪里?
<blueghost> happyaron:) 文件权限 xX 有什么区别
<happyaron> microcai: 没分呢，还能等到分了才觉悟？
<microcai> happyaron:  哦
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知道X是啥
<blueghost> ....
<ghosTM55> IDF在上海举办的时候我竟然没去成
<amosk> ghosTM55,  IDF 北京
<blueghost> r 读 w写 x是什么， X是什么
<ghosTM55> amosk: 嗯，你最近怎么样 :)
<roylez_> execute
<jxhow> x是可执行
<blueghost> X呢
<blueghost> 大写呢
<amosk> ghosTM55, 还好了，嘿嘿
<jxhow> 好像没有X
<amosk> ghosTM55, 你呢？
<crose> blueghost: The letters rwxXst select file mode bits for the affected users: read (r), write (w), execute (or search  for  directories)
<crose>        (x),  execute/search only if the file is a directory or already has execute permission for some user (X)
<Mafwgc> 大X 好像是加了S权限吧？
<ghosTM55> amosk: 红帽有没有给你涨工资? 哈哈哈
<Mafwgc> 是在当你为无的时候加上了S或者T权限。这是最高位上的那个权限
<microcai> amosk:  你在红帽？
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..............
<blueghost> jxhow:) rwxXst --X
<happyaron> execute/search only  if  the file is a directory or already has execute permission for some user (X)
<amosk> ghosTM55,  ;-)
<microcai> lemonhall:  怎么办？
<amosk> microcai, 恩
<lemonhall> blueghost: 非常不习惯
<microcai> lemonhall:  重新编译的内核小很多了
<lemonhall> microcai: 什么？
<ghosTM55> amosk: 我最近进展不错，过阵子很可能去北京一次
<lemonhall> microcai: 多大？
<microcai> lemonhall:  你的 host 呢？
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 来吧
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 你也在北京?
<blueghost> 什么不习惯
<amosk> ghosTM55, 欢迎！
<lemonhall> microcai: 多大？
<ghosTM55> amosk: :D
<amosk> ghosTM55, 最近在研究些什么东东？
<blueghost> happyaron:) 不大懂英语， 看不懂
<edison0354> ghosTM55: ……
<roylez_> tenzu: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110413/190624.html
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我的11.04貌似不太对啊
<ghosTM55> amosk: 这事不能说太细，有空gtalk上跟你说
<amosk> ghosTM55, ok
<roylez_> tenzu: 太夸张了
<isoft_> 有没有重启进程的命令呢
<Mafwgc> 各位，推荐一款LINUX的电源管理软件吧？ 比如智能停止电池满再充。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是不是有些是小写，有些是大写， 两个意思一样
<ghosTM55> amosk: 我在学ruby :)
<isoft_> ps kill...之类的命令
<microcai> lemonhall:  6.7M
<edison0354> Mafwgc: 自动的
<zhenbeiju55> 有人有facebook吗
<lemonhall> microcai: ...........
<microcai> lemonhall:   32M
<amosk> ghosTM55, 我前几天在学erlang
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: Facebook.com/ghosThomas
<tenzu> roylez_: 我这儿开acfun超慢
<lemonhall> microcai: 你。。。不要这么极端好不好
<blueghost> happyaron:) 是不是有些系统是小写x，有些系统是大写是大写X， 两个意思一样
<isoft_> 我现在想直接重启一个进程,不知道可以否
<ghosTM55> amosk: erlang我有一本书，还没看
<microcai> lemonhall:  32M 啦
<Mafwgc> edison0354, 我用的fedora14 lxde 版，没有发现有电源管理软件
<lemonhall> microcai: 嗷嗷。。这个大小比较正常
<blueghost> 我看不懂英文拉
<zhenbeiju55> ghosTM55, 你的账号?
<microcai> lemonhall:  我怎么上传到你的 host ？
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: y
<lemonhall> microcai: 你先上到网盘，我去下。。。
<happyaron> blueghost: 似乎不
<happyaron> blueghost: 但我也没理解
<blueghost> :)
<zhenbeiju55> 哈哈 给你发个邀请
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 哪个啊 ...
<microcai> lemonhall:  都不支持linux的好不
<blueghost> happyaron:) 谢了， 那我慢慢纠结
<lemonhall> microcai: UBUNTU ONE都不支持？
<myke2> MaskRay: 书上看到一个性质
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/147937'
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/147937
<roylez_> tenzu: 简单说吧。香港中学女生，在铜锣湾地铁站给男友口交，白天
<lemonhall> blueghost: 怎么是这个样子
<lemonhall> microcai: 那怎么办？
<lemonhall> microcai: FTP？
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: 好，欢迎加好友
<microcai> lemonhall:  恩
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我确实 对那个 有意思
<tenzu> roylez_: 我一定要缓冲下来看！
<edison0354> tenzu: ……
<roylez_> tenzu: 这是新闻报道...
<gebjgd> roylez, 我也要
<zhenbeiju55> ghosTM55, 不会加...
<zhenbeiju55> 你加我把
<zhenbeiju55>  lin zhang
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: 真杯具
<gebjgd> roylez_, 我也要
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 混合管理包 的，如果我建立一个 项目，你加入吗
<lemonhall> microcai: 你等等吧。。。FTP我还得架设一个
<gebjgd> lemonhall, dropbox
<lemonhall> blueghost: 几乎是不可能的项目啊。。大哥
<myke2> MaskRay: 说对于有向图而言, 从某个点v出发的出流树且是整个图的生成树的棵数 == 以v为源, 其他所有点为汇集的最小割.
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: 自己摸索吧，总得学会的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有点意思
<zhenbeiju55> ghosTM55, 最近才申请的账号
<zhenbeiju55> ..
<zhenbeiju55> 英语最差了^6
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: 而且，facebook有中文的
<MaskRay> myke2: （从某个点v出发的出流树）是什么？
 * ghosTM55 还是用twitter多一些...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你先解决我的问题
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://imagebin.org/147937
 * tenzu 表示已经缓冲50%
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我的界面怎么成这个鬼样子了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是要弄懂 一些包 的机制
<myke2> MaskRay: 无向图要求是树, 并且形象的说树的形状是从根往叶子"流"的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是这样子的啊，换回默认的 theme
<BigOne> 今天发现 Mcafee真的很垃圾
<lemonhall> blueghost: ............
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪本书？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是这样子的啊，换回默认的 theme
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不是吧。。。那我也设置不了啊
<amosk> ghosTM55, 今天听说ubuntu在中国有remote的kernel开发人员
<amosk> ghosTM55, 这个比较爽
<BigOne> McAfee
<Stifler> 赞
<BigOne> Hello? lemonhall
<lemonhall> BigOne: HI
<ghosTM55> amosk: 哦? 龙芯那边我只有一个关系比较好的朋友，那边的社区组织者其实我也认识，但是不活跃
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你 装了显卡驱动了吗，要支持3D的
<zhenbeiju55> ghosTM55, 没有搜索 到你诶
<BigOne> lemonhall: 很久不见了，上来也不理我一下？
<myke2> MaskRay: Introduction to Graph Theory
<edison0354> BigOne: …………………………
<tenzu> roylez_: 我有一种冲动，用sketchup做那段动画
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: http://facebook.com/ghosThomas
<BigOne> edison0354: 你好。
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看到我说了吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你 装了显卡驱动了吗，要支持3D的
<zhenbeiju55> ghosTM55,  发送了 ,,
<BigOne> edison0354: 话说，我这几天才发现，McAfee真的很糟糕。以后再也不会买他们任何的产品了
<zhenbeiju55> ghosTM55, 你是翻墙还是代理呀
<lemonhall> BigOne: 好吧。。我在装FTP。。。同时和几个人说话也慢痛苦的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的是这样
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没呢。。我去装
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的是这样  http://imagebin.org/147939
<lemonhall> microcai: 人呢？
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: 走SSH的
<BigOne> lemonhall: 好吧，看在这个的份上，原谅你这次了
<Gin> 大家好.我最近才接触ubuntu 刚才看到你们说到facebook  在中国能上吗?不是封了嘛?还是同代理上的?
<pocoyo> Gin: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看到了吗
<zhenbeiju55> 不会...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 好看多了。。。
<zhenbeiju55> ssh怎么弄~
<lemonhall> microcai: 出来啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我回去了
<microcai> lemonhall:  在
<edison0354> BigOne: 你要买就是你的错……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我回儿子的桌面
<lemonhall> microcai: 怎么私聊啊。。。晕。
<BigOne> lemonhall: 我记得Filezilla貌似不错。
<ghosTM55> Gin: 对，因为我们用了Linux，所以像twitter,facebook啊，都能上了！神奇吧！
<lemonhall> microcai: 我用的是WEECHAT。。。
<ghosTM55> Gin: Linux，操作系统中的战斗机!
<myke2> MaskRay: 听说过没?
<Gin> ghosTM55: 可以直接上?不用代理?
<BigOne> edison0354: 这个不是我要求买的。买的是企业版
<ghosTM55> Gin: 开玩笑的，事实上是，在Linux下翻墙容易一些，而且也安全
<gebjgd> Big_bear, avira
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有
<gebjgd> BigOne, avira
<BigOne> ghosTM55: linux如果是操作系统中的战斗机，那Unix算什么？
<microcai> BigOne:  算球
<lemonhall> microcai: 你对我发起一个私聊吧
<BigOne> gebjgd: 这个不是我说了算的，上面被人忽悠了说McAfee的企业版很好，就买了。
<Gin> ghosTM55: 哦~  例如说什么翻墙软件 还是用代理.?
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪里有？
<microcai> lemonhall:  已经发起了
<gebjgd> BigOne, 那是公司的绝腚
<ghosTM55> Gin: google Linux SSH翻墙
<gebjgd> BigOne, 不满就换工作把
<BigOne> gebjgd: 结果她自己也后悔了。
<ghosTM55> Gin: 你就知道怎么做了，但是需要你有一个海外的SSH账户
<jxhow> Gin:等和baidu正式合作合作后  就可以上了
<gebjgd> BigOne, 那就没辙了
<gebjgd> 有用hotot的么
<gebjgd> 最近不能用了
<BigOne> gebjgd: McAfee开客户宣讲会的时候，我们客户连个椅子都没有，只能站着～
<Gin> jxhow: 最近知道是要和百度签约 不知道是真是假的哦~
<ghosTM55> 尼玛facebook要是和baidu合作我就删掉facebook账户
<jxhow> Gin: 看样子是真的，很多人扬言要自杀账户 比如上面那位
<BigOne> gebjgd: 然后，这几天装McAfee更是痛苦。他们的服务器会把合法下载客户端的用户屏蔽掉。
<myke2> edison0354: 什么?
<Gin> ghosTM55: 海外的ssh帐号  好难弄?
<ghosTM55> 关键是我觉得facebook和baidu怎么合作，我觉得很神奇，如果是开发一个国内版本的facebook，那么海外账户是应该不能用的
<Gin> jxhow: 我还以为是和TX签约呢...
<ghosTM55> 但是如果是统一的，我关注茉莉花x革x命这样的主页的新闻状态，怎么样被过滤掉
<zhenbeiju55> 额
<zhenbeiju55> facebook进来也应该没有市场了吧
<ghosTM55> Gin: 可以买SSH账户，也可以买VPS，具体的自己Google了解 :)
<jxhow> Gin: 和谁合作不要 和baidu合作，扎克伯格 混蛋  昏君
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么哪里有?
<zhenbeiju55> 买啊
<BigOne> gebjgd: 而起他们不提供任何离线安装手段，安装程序下到80%的时候，就会被远程封锁，于是就白下了。
<MaskRay> myke2: 哪里买得到
<crose> jxhow: 爱谁谁反正非死不可
<zhenbeiju55> ghosTM55, 你的是买的?
<Gin> jxhow:  ^_^...
<ghosTM55> zhenbeiju55: 我是自己有海外的VPS
<jxhow> Gin: 可以买服务，也可以找个支持ssh的免费的空间
<myke2> MaskRay: 我只是中文译本, 翻译的质量不高感觉
<zhenbeiju55> VPS 没听说过 ,  我用的是VPN
<edison0354> myke2: ?
<myke2> edison0354: 发错了
<ghosTM55> amosk: 你平时上irc么? 我最近上的比较少了
<Gin> jxhow: 太高端了..我得慢慢来.才接触linux不久  晕了 @.@
<jxhow> crose: 问题是  对那些已经注册过的账户，fb和baidu合作，那有些资料baidu拿去了可不好
<ghosTM55> amosk: 推荐点高质量的交流频道吧
<ghosTM55> Gin: 呵呵，不用急，慢慢了解，Linux下可以玩的东西很多了
<amosk> ghosTM55, 我公司IRC天天上，freenode有时候上
<amosk> ghosTM55, 不过以后会争取多上
<crose>  jxhow: txsoho163换谁都拿啊……
<ghosTM55> amosk: 你们公司的irc外网访问不了的是吧
<amosk> 我加了这些  #freebsd, #kernel, #fedora, #kvm, #python, #qemu, #ubuntu
<amosk> ghosTM55, ^
<amosk> amosk, 肯定了
<Gin> http://imagebin.org/147937 发这张图的兄弟  弱弱的问一下..你里面的那个QQ 哪里找的~
<vic_> tx和intel合作meego
<ghosTM55> amosk: 我现在是emacs下的erc，没设置自动登录
<jxhow> crose: 说的也是 可我宁愿给163子类的 因为不愿给baidu
<MaskRay> myke2: 那性质没听懂。。
<crose> jxhow: :P
<Gin> ghosTM55: 我也还在看昨天刚下载好的网页类教程...
<amosk> ghosTM55, erc 挺方便，不过我也喜欢用这个 irssi
<jxhow> Gin: 那是网页版的qq  web.qq.com   m.qq.com
<ghosTM55> amosk: 哦，我懒得再装一个irc client了，呵呵，我没有那么多频道需要管理，我现在就开着一个#ubuntu-cn
<ghosTM55> amosk: 我现在用的Mac OS X，没什么好用的GUI IRC Client
<crose> jxhow: facebook要是引进来肯定斗不过人人开心tx之流，到最后a撞墙而死，所以不注册也罢
<jxhow> Gin: http://w.qq.com/   http://web.qq.com/
<Gin> jxhow: 哦...我打开看到了
<ghosTM55> crose: 不一定的，国人的心态是用facebook比用开心高级，用人人的比用开心的幼稚
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有什么办法 在我儿子 的桌面里 wine 一个程序， 而程序装在 我的桌面
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 提示 那个程序 的用户权限 不行
<ghosTM55> crose: 不止一次有人跟我说你怎么用人人，我用开心的，然后我打开facebook给这个人看，这个人就闭嘴了
<crose> ghosTM55: 我觉得用google比用百度高级，结果……
<Gin> 如果进入中国的face不阉割的话 我看有戏
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) ????
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有什么办法 在我儿子 的桌面里 wine 一个程序， 而程序装在 我的桌面
<jxhow> crose: http://vote.tech.163.com/vote2/showVote.do?voteId=5909
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 儿子 等 着呢
<crose> Gin: 可能么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有什么办法 在我儿子 的桌面里 wine 一个程序， 而程序装在 我的桌面
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 提示 那个程序 的用户权限 不行
<Gin> crose: 所以我说如果嘛~
<ghosTM55> Gin: 不可能的，facebook上“不和谐”的东西太多了
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 上有俩温家宝 的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有什么办法 在我儿子 的桌面里 wine 一个程序， 而程序装在 我的桌面
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 囧，哈哈
<Gin> 最大的问题 还是 政*治
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 提示 那个程序 的用户权限 不行
<jac207> 有人用过tmux吗?怎么改键盘布局阿?
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 真的，而且是俩，不知道哪个是对的
<jxhow> 5899 票数  占57.6%的人表示会用内地版FB
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 我建议你还是用virtualbox跑windows xp，然后使用无缝链接功能
<crose> jxhow: 这个不管事，记得163还是网易以前搞了个操作系统投票结果linux得了90%+好像
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个题, 他有一个子问题, 就是说一个长为n的格子, 已经确定出一些能染色, 一些不能染色, 然后给出所有被染色段的长度, 比如l1, l2, ..., lk, 要求所有必定能染色的以及不能被染色的格子
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 我 wine 了， 再装一次 又得 一个晚上
<crose> jxhow: 说一套做一套得见多了
<fenghuo_> 郁闷  刚才搜索 ubuntu ssh 翻墙    就被强制关闭网页了
<MaskRay> myke2: 不理解
<myke2> MaskRay: 无关的题
<jxhow> crose: 那是一叶老大的功劳   水区有个刷票的脚本  看这个投票数 不存在刷票嫌疑
<ghosTM55> fenghuo_: .......
<fenghuo_> //
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我不知道。。。我正被这烂11.04的驱动问题搞得郁闷呢
<myke2> MaskRay: 例如
<fenghuo_> 我是zhenbeiju
<myke2> MaskRay: n = 8, l序列为3, 2, 2
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有格子被禁用或者必须染色
<crose> jxhow: 会不会被挤死跟有多少人用木关系……
<myke2> MaskRay: 方案共有3种
<myke2> MaskRay: OXXXOXXOXX
<myke2> MaskRay: XXXOXXOXXO
<gebjgd> lemonhall, 早用arch早成仙
<myke2> MaskRay: XXXOXXOOXX
<myke2> MaskRay: XXXOOXXOXX
<myke2> MaskRay: 4种
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后可以得到必须染色的是OXXOOXOOXO
<ghosTM55> gebjgd: archlinux现在发展的如何了额
<myke2> MaskRay: 没有不允许染色的格子
<gebjgd> ghosTM55, 没啥发展。还那样阿
<ghosTM55> gebjgd: 哦
<pocoyo> MaskRay: 看私信
<myke2> MaskRay: l1, l2, ..., lk是有顺序的, 就是说必须依次出现长度为l1, l2, ..., lk的染色连续段
<gebjgd> ghosTM55, 一如既往的给力。省事
<vic_> arch最大的变化就是python3是默认python了 N多基于py2的程序杯具了。。。。
<ghosTM55> gebjgd: 呵呵，我好久没用arch了
<MaskRay> myke2: 求出尽可能靠前的排列和尽可能靠后的排列，两序列都是 1 的必须选
<gebjgd> ghosTM55, opensuse?
<ghosTM55> gebjgd: gentoo, ubuntu, Mac OS X, Debian
<pocoyo> MaskRay: ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 其他呢?
<gebjgd> ghosTM55, 好杂
<gebjgd> ghosTM55, 杂家
<MaskRay> myke2: 我错了
<ghosTM55> gebjgd: 笔记本是MacBook Pro，台式机是ubuntu，服务器是debian, gentoo也有段时间没用了
<ghosTM55> gebjgd: 之前装gentoo的Thinkpad坏了，哎
<myke2> MaskRay: 稍微等下
<gebjgd> ghosTM55, gentoo费电
<gebjgd> ghosTM55, mac费钱
<gebjgd> ghosTM55, ubuntu费时间
<edison0354> gebjgd: ……
<microcai> gebjgd:  gentoo 费电？！胡扯
<gebjgd> microcai, 你自己住房子就知道了
<gebjgd> microcai, 没台式机。2004年和2006年老本字
<gebjgd> microcai, 编译起来你死的心都有了
<microcai> gebjgd:  我CPU 换过了。编译整个 KDE 不到 5个小时。
<iGoogle1> 贱兔费时间，倒是真的
<MaskRay> gebjgd: 少更新就行了
<myke2> MaskRay: 我觉得dp扫一次可以做到多项式
<gebjgd> microcai, 5个小时还不费电？
<BigOne> gebjgd: 编译时候很费电的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 是f(n, k)关于n, k的多项式
<iGoogle1> 编译半天，还是启动慢吧。
<ghosTM55> 这种发行版本的讨论永远讲不完的，每个人需求和爱好都不一样
<microcai> gebjgd: ... ... 运行中不费电啊！
<ghosTM55> 比如我就觉得gentoo比ubuntu省时间，我可以讲出个所以然来，但是对于有些人来说，肯定不是这么认为
<gebjgd> microcai, 很少开
<microcai> gebjgd:  而且又不是天天编译
<gebjgd> microcai, 我天天更新的
<BigOne> microcai: 但是，你编译的时候不见得能正常使用吧？
<iGoogle1> microcai: 我这机器，启动也是2x秒。
<gebjgd> microcai, 而且cpu 50%的频率
<microcai> BigOne:  为何不能？
<myke2> MaskRay: 很朴素的, 就是扫描每个格子是否必须出现, dp[i][j]表示前i格能否装下l1..lj
<BigOne> microcai: 比如你更新xorg的时候，你觉得xorg是开着好还是关了好？
<iGoogle1> nv卡的hdmi，系统不认。就没声音。
<ghosTM55> BigOne: 你没用过gentoo吧?
<ghosTM55> BigOne: 从来不会有人更新编译xorg是关着xorg干的
<BigOne> ghosTM55: 用过，觉得比较折腾人。
<microcai> BigOne:  我一直都是开着的
<BigOne> ghosTM55: 哦～～，那就当我没说好了。
<lemonhall> microcai: 你这也叫网速！！！！！￥@#！%！@#%
<microcai> lemonhall:  非对称 ...   非对称
<ghosTM55> BigOne: 其实，有空的话建议深入理解和学习，等你真的会用了，你就真的不会这么说了 :)
<MaskRay> myke2: 那样子就不用了吧，枚举每个格子 i，可以得到 0..i-1 能装下 0..j，那么判断 j+1..m-1 能否装在 i+1..n-1
<BigOne> ghosTM55: 我觉得gentoo定制性很好，但真的很折腾人。很多时候，就是在自己YY。
<Stifler> 说到网速我很高兴啊
<microcai> BigOne:  YY ?
<Stifler> 说到网速我很高兴啊
<BigOne> Stifler: 为什么？
<Stifler> BigOne: 我网速快啊，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样要维护某一个连续段能否装下某个连续段了吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 状态数似乎是n^2 * k^2
<BigOne> Stifler: 今早下载LibreOffice，速度维持在1Mbyte/s的速度。
<MaskRay> myke2: 维护 sum[i]=sum{a[0..i]}+i
<Stifler> BigOne: 我平均3M/S
<ghosTM55> Stifler: 在什么地球?
<ghosTM55> Stifler: 地区
<MaskRay> myke2: i 递增时能装下的之前的东西也是递增的
<vic_> 在hosts里添加google的ip 能不能绕过屏蔽啊
<Stifler> ghosTM55: 在网吧机房...
<myke2> MaskRay: 状态是什么?
<BigOne> Stifler: 真的很羡慕你啊。话说如果3M/S的话，你的出口不是要达到30Mbps了？
 * ghosTM55 上高中以后就再也没进过网吧
<lemonhall> microcai: 没速度了
<microcai> lemonhall:  .. ...
<microcai> lemonhall:  重新下！
<Stifler> BigOne: 确实是30M的光纤
<lemonhall> microcai: 你这什么破网络啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 再看下http://www.zybbs.org/JudgeOnline/problem.php?id=2209, 不用splay能做么?
<soiamso> 过然是全世界人民被政府骗了
<BigOne> Stifler: 那不错啊～
<MaskRay> myke2: 你是 dp[i1][i2][j1][j2] 表示 i1..i2 能否装下 j1..j2?
<Stifler> BigOne: 是啊，可惜技术烂，浪费了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我决定强迫自己用这个破东西一个星期。。。。这个11.04让我觉得很不爽。。。。
<BigOne> Stifler: 没什么烂不烂的，关键在于你内部的网络布局。不然再高的出口带宽也会浪费的。
<soiamso> Stifler: 有很多项目，才能用上这么多带宽吧
<Stifler> BigOne: 恩
<Stifler> soiamso: 对啊
<BigOne> Stifler: 那你网吧的客流量大不大？
<myke2> MaskRay: dp[i][j]表示1..i能否装下L[1]..L[j], 这样dp[i][j]可以枚举L[j]放在哪里(设t), 然后转移到dp[t-1][j-1]
<Stifler> BigOne: 周末多，平时少
<BigOne> Stifler: 好像这是普遍现象～～话说，我们这边还有用帧中继的
<Stifler> BigOne: 额
<roylez_> tenzu: humblebundle frozenbyte出了，但是现在网上的d版还没好
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 14号（明天）发布beta2？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325388&p=2272665#p2272665 没有rc，就意味着已经成型了吧。。 可是现在感觉还非常不稳定呀。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 young40 — 2011-04-13 20:28
 * lemonhall 谁知道怎样让窗口最小化？？？？11.04下
<BigOne> Stifler: 怎么？很惊讶么？ 那条帧中继是一条专线。
<soiamso> lemonhall: 没有可能
<lemonhall> soiamso: 不是最小化，是普通大小。。。。
<Stifler> BigOne: 只在课本上见过
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我这里貌似全局菜单挂了。。。没有全局菜单。。晕
<MaskRay> myke2: 还不会做。。
<soiamso> lemonhall: 这个。。。
<BigOne> Stifler: 以前读书的时候，这一章还作为重点的。当时觉得，这种东西怎么可能还有人用？结果就被我遇到了～～而且据说很多地方都还在用的。
<myke2> MaskRay: 难道有错?
<Stifler> BigOne: 长见识了
<BigOne> Stifler: 以前还有条ISDN线路～
<BigOne> Stifler: 是那条帧中继的备用线路～
<Stifler> BigOne: 这些我觉得只有银行之类的机构会用
<soiamso> Stifler: 车行也会用，只要是有厂家系统的
<myke2> MaskRay: dp[i][j] = OR( dp[t-1][j-1] : 当 t .. t + L[j] - 1 可以放L[j]并且 t + L[j] - 1 <= i )
<MaskRay> myke2: 我在看 splay..
<Stifler> soiamso: 哦
<BigOne> Stifler: 呵呵，差不多吧～～现在ISDN已经停用了，因为不太稳定。现在是EDSL配帧中继
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 那题不用splay是否可以
<soiamso> Stifler: 很多外企都有用，
<BigOne> Stifler: 据说，一打雷就断网，ISDN
<Stifler> BigOne: 原来如此啊，怪不得没见过呢
<Stifler> BigOne: ……
<BigOne> Stifler: 不过，这也是去年年底的事情了。今年刚换好。
<MaskRay> myke2: 我还在想 splay 做法
<BigOne> Stifler: 传说中类似ADSL的EDSL。区别是EDSL是上下行对称的。
<Stifler> BigOne: 不太懂..
<BigOne> Stifler: 你如果用ADSL的话，下载能达到比如200K,那上传就只有100K了
<myke2> MaskRay: 等价于01序列A[1..n], 维护两种操作: 1) A[l..r] 做 A[i] = -A[i] 2) 翻转A[l..r], 询问A[l..r]的和
<MaskRay> myke2: ( 为 1，) 为 -1，p[i]=max{0到i前缀和}
<MaskRay> myke2: p[i]=-min{0到i前缀和}
<roylez_> tenzu: 相声 http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110412/190532.html
<MaskRay> myke2: s[i]=max{n-1到i后缀和}
<myke2> MaskRay: 我上面转化对吗?
<myke2> MaskRay: 最后询问的只要取abs即可
<MaskRay> myke2: 设 p[i]+s[i+1] 是最大的，设 a=p[i], b = s[i+1]
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 向错了
<myke2> MaskRay: 重新想下
<MaskRay> myke2: floor((a+1)/2) + floor((b+1)/2) ?
<happyaron> BigOne: EDSL是不是也用PPPoE拨号？
<BigOne> happyaron: 是的。但是我们用的是专线～所以估计我们这边走的是隧道
<MaskRay> myke2: 前提是长度是偶数
<soiamso> happyaron: 不一定的吧
<roylez_> tenzu: 好久没听这么好的相声了
<Stifler> 感觉UBUNTU越来越肉了，考虑回归ARCH
<myke2> MaskRay: 你考虑的是在最前面和最后面添括号?
<happyaron> soiamso: o
<MaskRay> myke2: p[i] 最大时 s[i+1]应该也最大
<soiamso> happyaron: v
<soiamso> happyaron: http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/13/0942220&amp;from=rss
<soiamso> 这个震撼阿
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<myke2> MaskRay: 我自己想吧, 刚刚想错了
<soiamso> Stifler: fedora 不错，
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.zybbs.org/JudgeOnline/problem.php?id=2229
<Stifler> soiamso: RPM系我用不惯啊
<soiamso> happyaron: 腾讯估计不会用qt, linux qq 也不开发了。
<happyaron> soiamso: 不知道。。。观望吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 我先编 splay
<soiamso> happyaron: 估计 qq 是为 qq phone 做的准备，不过目标平台不会是 atom
 * lemonhall 开始适应了。。。。
<happyaron> soiamso: 其实腾讯无法解决的应该是声音系统吧。。。
<happyaron> soiamso: linux上声音系统繁杂，而它要随时能出声音才能保证用户体验
<happyaron> 主流发行版是用pulseaudio了，但是也不彻底啊。
<soiamso> happyaron: 现在ubuntu 好像没有这种问题了，但是后面应该很脏乱
<iGnome>  有人帮我下一个youtube的视频没
<huahua2> 大家都用gnome-shell了吗？
<iGnome> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1jlr3-x0_Dw
<soiamso> happyaron: 好像很多还是alsa的，只是alsa 又中转到 pulseaudio
<lemonhall> happyaron: HTML5多好。。声音问题解决了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 当然语音和视频。。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: 但是linux qq 要发出很多声音吗？
<Stifler> happyaron: 弄个通知区域多华丽有效啊
<happyaron> soiamso: 呵呵
<happyaron> lemonhall: 显然不行的
<happyaron> soiamso: 不要很多，但要随时随地
<soiamso> Stifler: 但是兼顾不同发行版，wm 的话没有可能
<happyaron> soiamso: 但是QQ那经典的声音要是没了，肯定会让很多Q粉扫兴的
<ghosTM55> Yuking: hello，fcitx有没有mac os x的移植?
<Yuking> ghosTM55: 没有听说过有呢
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 用pango了，没戏
<microcai> lemonhall:
<ghosTM55> happyaron: pango是什么?
<microcai> lemonhall:  ......
<microcai> lemonhall:  真 TMD 的囧
<ghosTM55> Yuking: 啊? 你不是开发者么? 我就是问问
<soiamso> happyaron: fcitx 没有gnome 环境就不能用了？
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 都能用的
<microcai> lemonhall:  开着 python simple http server 就会被 irc 给 ban
<myke2> MaskRay: 括号序列, ( --> -1, ) --> 1, 设序列为A[1], A[2], ..., A[n], 是不是正好添加min{0, A[1], A[1] + A[2], ..., A[1] + A[2] + ... + A[n]}个) ?
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 一个渲染字体的引擎
<Yuking> ghosTM55: 是呀，我自己没有mac的环境
<soiamso> ghosTM55: 你是qt下装了 gtk的库
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 哦
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 在mac上和gtk相关的东西都有点不靠谱
<ghosTM55> Yuking: 嗯
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 我mac上连x都没有
<happyaron> soiamso: 能用，但是移植到别的平台可能会受限制
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 嗯
<MaskRay> myke2: 不是的吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 写错, 是添加(
<soiamso> Yuking: 别开发mac 的, 用mac的就是选择了给钱买软件的路
<myke2> MaskRay: 为什么
<microcai> lemonhall:  http://122.234.66.239:5000/
<happyaron> 不过fcitx在debian全构架上都能编译过，很强大
<wsdjeg> hello
<soiamso> happyaron: gtk在win下都不靠谱
<lemonhall> microcai: 你的HTTP已经拒绝任何链接了。。摆脱你开个更稳定写的HTTPD
<Yuking> soiamso: 哦，不过我也没钱钱买MAC机，太贵了
<microcai> lemonhall:  没
<happyaron> soiamso: 嗯，但是咋说pidgin这样的东西还能用
<microcai> lemonhall:  已经可以了
<microcai> lemonhall:  你上吧
<^k^> wsdjeg, 好  ㍭ 
<microcai> lemonhall: http://122.234.66.239:5000/
<MaskRay> myke2: 这样只是保证前缀和不大于0，但不能保证和等于0
<soiamso> happyaron: 其实有时候不能用，尤其是输入框，很多都失灵
<ghosTM55> Yuking: 我是好久没用fcitx了，现在fcitx-sunpinyin出来了，重新开始用了，爽YY
<happyaron> soiamso: 输入是最悲剧的
<microcai> lemonhall:  你在下？
<wsdjeg> 都在用什么软件 聊天
<microcai> lemonhall:  下 .png 干嘛 ....
 * happyaron 对了，fcitx-sunpinyin 今日进入 Debian Sid了。
 * happyaron fcitx-config 还要等一两天
<ghosTM55> Yuking: 感谢你们开发那么好的输入法啊，我顶你个肺
<wsdjeg> 我这边上怎么不显示本聊天室的成员阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 保证不大于0之后, 让它等于0不就是加")"
<soiamso> happyaron: gtk搞win 兼容就是浪费时间
<happyaron> hehe
<happyaron> soiamso: GTK+3可能会好点吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 我有个思路，不确定是否正确，正在写，写完后再说
<happyaron> 最起码渲染已经交给外部库了。
<myke2> MaskRay: 好吧, 你留言, 我还要复习期中
<ghosTM55> happyaron: gtk+ 3现在是什么状态? 发布了?
<lemonhall> microcai: 怎么只有一个DEB包了。。其余的那些包都没下载完呢。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 最慢的时候只有6K。。。
<soiamso> happyaron: 但是 输入也不是个渲染的问题
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 早发布了
<microcai> lemonhall:  一个就够了
<happyaron> soiamso: 确实，openfetion就差输入，否则就能在mac上跑
<microcai> lemonhall: 你不会断点续传啊
<soiamso> ghosTM55: qt的软件在mac下表现如何？
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 我mac上X没装，也没有gtk和qt软件
<lemonhall> microcai: 一个就够了？FIREWARE什么的不许要？
<microcai> lemonhall:  不需要
<soiamso> ghosTM55: mac不是有一个输入法的吗？
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 不要用，我打diao，第一个出来的是屌
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 不知道为什么，改都改不掉
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 我每次打这个字都药很小心
<soiamso> ghosTM55: 这个是可能你用这个电脑前有人用过？
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 词频有问题，我用的FIT
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 没，我自己的电脑啊，就是词频有问题
<ofan> soiamso: qt在mac下无障碍吧,只不过比较鸡肋
<soiamso> ghosTM55: 可能是相干人或者台湾人开发的？
<ghosTM55> 不知道，不管它了，呵呵
<soiamso> ofan: 其实主要的还是ui的问题，逻辑用一样的C代码不行？
<einKindvonGott> ghosTM55: 学形码吧，一劳永逸
<ghosTM55> einKindvonGott: 形码是什么?
<einKindvonGott> ghosTM55: 五笔、郑码等就是形码
<ofan> soiamso: 逻辑天然跨平台吧
<roylez_> happyaron: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110413/190613.html
<chgtg> ghosTM55: 不是号称可以删除的吗？
<lemonhall> microcai: 多大的包？
<ghosTM55> einKindvonGott: 对五笔无爱，我拼音打的足够快了，没必要学五笔
<ghosTM55> chgtg: 什么号称可以删除?
<soiamso> ghosTM55: 还有音形码，但是都是收费的
<lemonhall> microcai: 我这里怎么显示需要12H
<tenzu> roylez_: 刚才排毒去了。。。
<chgtg> 记得当年用，alt+num. 可以删除调整出来的词频
<tenzu> roylez_: 看起来很不错的样子
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<einKindvonGott> ghosTM55: 呵呵，不是为了快，是为了防止提笔忘字~
<soiamso> ghosTM55: 你用双拼的？
<ghosTM55> einKindvonGott: 哦，这个问题是会有的
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 没啊，就是拼音
<soiamso> ghosTM55: 不是的话也不会快到哪里去
 * Yuking 吃方便面中……
<sunjun> 为什么要的打字快啊
<sunjun> 又不是打字员
<ghosTM55> soiamso: 这个看个人的
<sunjun> 高德纳　都用铅笔写代码
<soiamso> sunjun: 和多时候做的就是打字员的活
<sunjun> d:)
<chgtg> sunjun: 他拿刻刀写页无所谓
<soiamso> sunjun: 原来他还要请一个打字员
<sunjun> 大师写的代码　都是给人看得的　呵呵
<fillayu> 有谁用过 mongodb
<Stifler> ^k^: hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍭ 
<einKindvonGott> sunjun: 向大师学习～
<wsdjeg_> 有人在么
<wzlxx> 怎么用sudo运行一个root才能运行的命令又不用输入密码？
<pocoyo> wsdjeg_: 要男的?要女的? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 ;)
<Stifler> wzlxx: 不可能
<chgtg> canonical终于把acroread放出来了。还是amd64 9.4.2-0maverick1
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: Bot?
<catcher> 科学绘图 linux下 用什么比较好啊
<wzlxx> Stifler: 可能的，但是我忘记方法了
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我是一个机器人。  ㍭ 
<Stifler> wzlxx: 哦
 * wzlxx 好像是用sudo给那个软件权限…
<happyaron> roylez_: 什么？
<wzlxx> 谁会？？？？？
<pomhg> wzlxx: visudo有里面有说明
<wsdjeg_> 要女的 呵呵
<chgtg> wzlxx: visudo
<wzlxx> pomhg: 看不太懂…哪个？
<catcher> 有人用过 qtiplot 和 scidavis吗
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 我看不像...
<pomhg> wzlxx: 以root身份运行visudo
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 你不喜欢呢？  ㍭ 
<iGnome> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1jlr3-x0_Dw
<iGnome> 都没人看啊
<pomhg> wzlxx: %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL 把这一行注释去掉
<wzlxx> pomhg: ## Same thing without a password
<wzlxx> # %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL这个吗？
<pomhg> wzlxx: 恩
<soiamso> catcher: 看你会用什么语言
<wzlxx> pomhg: 我只想让某一个命令不需要密码，其他得输入…
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 哈哈，喜欢！
<pomhg> wzlxx: 具体我没弄过，你改那个all试试看，有问题还是去看sudo的文档
<soiamso> wzlxx:  也可以设置的
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我很高兴你得到了它的笑了。  ㍭ 
<soiamso> wzlxx: 不过一个命令不用密码就用可能得到root
<catcher> soiamso:会点python
<Freebuilder> 珍爱生命远离 sudo
<wzlxx> soiamso: %wheel ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: XXX  这样吗？
<pomhg> wz
<wzlxx> KK出来了？
<soiamso> catcher: python 有一个 plot的软件
<soiamso> wzlxx: man 看看
<wzlxx> 我的一个认证软件，我想让它开机启动，但是得要root，所以就这样想了
<pomhg> wzlxx: 要不你直接把那个程序chmod +s？
<wzlxx> 有没有其他方法…
<soiamso> wzlxx: 开机启动不用这样的。
<wzlxx> pomhg: 我就是加了s，后来想想不安全才想到用sudo的…
<catcher> solamso:
<catcher> 是吗 我找找看
<einKindvonGott> 是啊，没太大必要用sudo
<wzlxx> soiamso: 那怎样？
<pomhg> wzlxx: 加入daemon？
<wsdjeg> 有人在用ubuntu么
<wzlxx> 不是，ruijieclient开机启动就行…
<wsdjeg> 都是用的什么irc客户端阿
<soiamso> wzlxx: 放到开机执行的rc文件中
<wzlxx> soiamso: 我放到了openbox的启动脚本里了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 这里大部分人都用ubuntu吧
<soiamso> wzlxx: 但是不能用？
<fenghuo_> 恩
<wzlxx> 那么脚本是普通用户权限，ruijieclient得要root，我给它了s权限，但是我想着这样不安装…
<wzlxx> s/安装/安全
<soiamso> wzlxx: 放到 rc级别
<pomhg> wzlxx: rc.local里面添加？
<oYO> :-S
<wsdjeg> -s
<wsdjeg> 还是不会回复 我靠了
<wsdjeg> 我只能这样对这每个人说话
<soiamso> wzlxx: /etc/init.d /etc/rc
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 在你想对话的人前加上其名字
<wzlxx> soiamso: 我的arch，没有这样用过
<soiamso> wzlxx: 这个软件无论如何当得到root的时候就有问题了，如果这个软件是不可信的话
<wsdjeg> <einKindvonGott>
<pomhg> wzlxx: 那你是arch就在rc.conf加入到daemon？
<wsdjeg> <einKindvonGott>要打出对方的名字阿
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 打前几个字母，然后TAB自动补全
<Stifler> Stifler: 像这样
<wzlxx> pomhg: 那个是守护进程吧…
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 还真的是这样阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: .......................
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: you got it~:)
<soiamso> wzlxx: arch 没有 runlevel的？
<pomhg> wzlxx: ruijie难道不能后台运行？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 今天你发给我的那个BILIL的东西还在么？
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 还真的不错 呵呵
<wsdjeg> 谢谢了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 不客气
<wzlxx> soiamso: 没有，类似与bsd的启动脚本，不是那样debian那样的…
<pomhg> wzlxx: 同学用mento直接加在daemon
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 我刚接触遮盖系统 在学习 呵呵 大家多多帮忙阿
<wzlxx> pomhg: 可以后台运行…但是得要root
<soiamso> wzlxx: fedora 跟 ubuntu 都是这样的
<pomhg> wzlxx: rc.conf里面的daemon默认是root权限
<wzlxx> soiamso: 嗯，本分的linux都是这样
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 呵呵，一起研究
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 有没有什么其他的联系方式阿
<wsdjeg> wsdjeg@163.com
<wsdjeg> 倡廉西
<wsdjeg> 倡廉西
<wsdjeg> 常联系
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 除了irc，还可以加入邮件列表
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 用google搜索ubuntu 邮件列表
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 你就能看到主页说明，加入后就可以通过邮件和很多朋友交流了
<myke2> MaskRay: AC了么?
<wzlxx> pomhg: 我加到了daemon里似乎没有作用
<wsdjeg> 官方正式邮件列表已开通，并说服Ubuntu-tw组共用此邮件列表，具体说明如下：
<wsdjeg> * 列表地址：[MAILTO] ubuntu-zh@lists.ubuntu.com
<wsdjeg> * 订阅地址：[WWW] https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-zh
<wsdjeg> * 历史记录：[WWW] http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-zh/
<wsdjeg> 是遮盖是把？
<^k^> ⇪ title: ubuntu-zh 邮件归档
<blueghost> lem
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 貌似就是遮盖了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 是的，
<blueghost> lemonhall
<pomhg> wzlxx: /etc/rc.d/下面有ruijieclient吗？
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 发邮件到这个地址大家都收到的是吧？
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 是的，都能收到，但是要看说明哈，别发到人家的私人信箱，不
<einKindvonGott> *** 礼貌
<wzlxx> pomhg: 没有
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 我知道 呵呵 我现在也刚刚学这个系统 想学c语言
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 不知道怎么入门
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看 到我的私聊了吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: ?
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 呵呵，最简单的入门方法就是鼓捣lol
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 捣鼓什么/
<MaskRay> myke2: wa
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 用扒皮法，先把用不到的软件卸载，最小化系统
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 东西越少，系统轮廓越清晰
<fillayu> 要执行bundle 命令
<fillayu> 我需要安装什么包
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 看清了轮廓就好入门了
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott, 呵呵 我只是想先学编程的
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 那更簡单了，直接装上gcc和相关开发环境，挑个顺手的编辑器，
<einKindvonGott> *** 就可以开始了～haha
<fillayu> ror 中的一个小命令
<fillayu> bundle
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott:  nihao
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 我刚刚欢乐和irc客户端 这个ubuntu自带的比较好看
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 换了个什么
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 之前用的是xchat
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 哦，其实emacs的erc更方便
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 还是觉得这个ubuntu自带的这个软件比较不错
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 比较好看
<Stifler> 怎么发私聊？
<myke2> MaskRay: ( 表示 -1, ) 表示 1, A[1..n], 设x = max{A[1], A[1] + A[2], ..., A[1] + A[2] + ... + A[n]}, s = A[1] + A[2] + ... + A[n], 至少要加 2 * x - s 个括号.
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 是吗？我是不太重视外观，一个emacs够我用的拉
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 就是右边的聊天室成员的名单没有了
<myke2> MaskRay: 当x > 0的时候的结论
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 外观虽然无所谓 但是还是要注意点呢阿
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg:恩，那倒是，不过我不喜欢用鼠标
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 太伤手
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 我是本本
<wsdjeg> 几乎不插鼠标的
<roylez_> fillayu: gem install bundle
<fillayu> roylez_   用 1.9 还是 1.8
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 我的也是本，但还是外接键盘舒服
<myke2> MaskRay: 事实上, 首先, 设加y个'(', 则 y >= x. 事实上, 设x = A[1] + A[2] + ... + A[k], 则考虑A[1..k], 其中至少要插入x个'(', 故y >= x
<roylez_> fillayu: 无所谓，1.8的你要先安装rubygems
<fillayu> roylez_ ruby 版本
<fillayu> roylez_  http://guides.rubyonrails.org/getting_started.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ruby on Rails Guides: Getting Started with Rails
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 我是用外接的 按起来比较有轻松
<fillayu> roylez_  这里有段说明
<fillayu> 1.9不兼容 3.0
<fillayu> uby 1.9.1 is not usable because it outright segfaults on Rails 3.0
<MaskRay> myke2: 题目理解错了吧？是把 ( 和 ) 交换
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: ubuntu下用什么工具来学编程阿
<roylez_> fillayu: 那不是说1.9不兼容，装1.9.2就好
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 想学c语言
<myke2> MaskRay: o
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 工具，编辑工具吗？vim/emacs都行
<fillayu> ~/code/ror/quora$ gem
<fillayu> 程序“gem”已包含在下列软件包中：
<fillayu>  * rubygems1.8
<fillayu>  * rubygems1.9.1
<fillayu> roylez_   现成的最多到 1.9.1
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 这俩神器几乎什么语言都通吃
<roylez_> fillayu: rvm => ruby version manager ，自己查
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 貌似都没有用国呢
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 以前学java的时候用的是eciplis
<fillayu> roylez_  okay
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 学一个吧，很值得
<myke2> MaskRay: 哦, 是把(换成)或者反过来?
<fillayu> roylez_  你的系统是？
<MaskRay> myke2: 对
<roylez_> fillayu: 无所谓吧。我的是arch。我在debian/arch下都是用rvm的ruby。red hat 4.0下面都被我用rvm装上了ruby 1.8.7
<fillayu> roylez_  是否用rvm 会好点
<roylez_> fillayu: rvm管理版本稍微方便点
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果长度为奇数, 他说输出什么?
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: vim 和emacs 么
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 是的，看看那个适合你就学一学，或者两个都学
<oYO> ubuntu11.04什么 时候出来啊？
<wsdjeg> 4.28
<fillayu> roylez_  那你现在 arch 的 ruby 版本是？
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: hehe,古老的东西总是有其不可磨灭的魅力
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道。。
<oYO> 现在能升级不？
<roylez_> fillayu: rvm管的，1.9.2
<roylez_> fillayu: ruby 1.9.2p174 (2011-01-28 revision 30696)
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 哪一个更加适合初学者 我都没有学过c语言呢
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 编辑器和语言没有直接关系吧。都适合初学者
<fillayu> roylez_  http://www.giantflyingsaucer.com/blog/?p=1792
<^k^> ⇪ title: Installing Ruby on Ubuntu 10.10 with RVM | Giant Flying Saucer
<fillayu> 这个很nice
<MaskRay> myke2: 你是怎么理解的？
<oYO> 现在能升级ubuntu11.04 不？
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 哦 呵呵 我上网找找看 呵呵 看看这两种是什么样子的
<if_else> 各位兄台，screen 的快捷键，可否设置为 \ 谢谢
<MaskRay> myke2: ac 了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 最好不要光看别人的心得，得自己尝试。
<microcai>  lemonhall 在？
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么做的
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 我知道的 呵呵 你自己用的是什么阿
<fillayu> $ bash < <( curl http://rvm.beginrescueend.com/releases/rvm-install-head )  这行是什么用？
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 我两个都用，嘿嘿
<roylez_> fillayu: bash执行用curl下载的一个脚本
<sunjun> wsdjeg: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/why-emacs-vim-good.html
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 呵呵 我想学黑 嘎嘎
<^k^> ⇪ title: 为何 Emacs 和 Vim 被称为两大神器 — LinuxTOY
<lemonhall> microcai: 恩
<MaskRay> myke2: (为1，)为-1，最小前缀和为 p[i]，那么 s[i+1]是最大后缀和
<microcai> lemonhall:  下到百分之几了？
<microcai> Loongjiang:  在？
<lemonhall> microcai: over了。。
<sunjun> Emacs 是神的编辑器，而 Vim 是编辑器之神
<microcai> lemonhall:  真的？
<ghosTM55> MaskRay , myke2 : 你们讨论到现在啊
<MaskRay> myke2: (为1，)为-1，p[i]<=0，需要 floor((1-p[i])/2) 次修改使得 0..i 中 ( 比 ) 多
<lemonhall> microcai: 正准备上传到服务器。。。你给个MD5？
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 跟我也说说
<microcai> lemonhall:  yes!
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 你用的是ubuntu么
<microcai> lemonhall:  eb40c5ecb938eba9231963df26a864fb
<MaskRay> myke2: (为1，)为-1，s[i]>=0，可以发现需要 floor((s[i]+1)/2) 次修改
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 不是，我用的debian
<if_else> 各位，你们的 screen 默认快捷键，是哪个？如果设为 `` 怎么切换上次聚焦的窗口？谢谢
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 不过都差不多
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 哦 那你的输入法是什么阿 我感觉这个小企鹅有点卡
<microcai> lemonhall:  SHA1 7dfc8e47eab09dfeadf227f129335e1223c96d19
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: ibus
<lemonhall> microcai: 怎么得到的SHA1？命令行下？
<myke2> MaskRay: 加起来?
<microcai> lemonhall:  sha1sum
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 呃。。就是一道算法题，求最少修改次数把行如 ))()())( 的非平衡括号序列修改成平衡的
<microcai> lemonhall: MD5  eb40c5ecb938eba9231963df26a864fb
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: ibus在输入框里面 没有问题么 有时候推格键按了多之后 就不能输入了
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 一次修改可以把 ( 变成 ) 或者把 ) 变成 (
<lemonhall> microcai: OK的
<microcai> lemonhall:  good
<wzlxx> pomhg: 成功…
<blueghost> 个人 倾向于 vim。 但现在 用的是 qtcreator
<manchot> ghosTM55, hello
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 这个。。。不太清楚。我的习惯就是只用稳定版，把出问题的几
<einKindvonGott> *** 率降到最低
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 哦
<ghosTM55> manchot: hi
<MaskRay> myke2: (为1，)为-1，floor((1-p[i])/2) 次修改能使得任意前缀和大于等于0，把前 floor((1-p[i])/2) 个 ) 修改成 ( 即可
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 哦 呵呵 我还是用小企鹅吧 这个输入法还是蛮不错的 ibus有时候不能输入
<myke2> MaskRay: 明白了
<microcai> lemonhall:  上传上去了么？
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 其实吧，你多用用就知道了，linux下软件很丰富，同时bug也很
<einKindvonGott> *** 丰富，所以要学习的话，就挑那些经过千锤百炼的工具来用
<myke2> MaskRay: 有点明白了, 我更正下
<MaskRay> myke2: 好的
<lemonhall> microcai: 会很慢。。。等半个小时吧。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  囧
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 是的 我现在ubuntu这个系统上面配置的软件 都是我尝试n多次才确定的 以前经常出问题 之后就是重新安装系统 都不记得安装多少次了
<microcai> lemonhall:  你为何不是在 host 上下我的 deb?
<myke2> MaskRay: 把前 floor( (1 - p[i]) / 2 ) 个修改成 ( 然后就ok了?
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 哈哈，所以说要扒皮学系统麻。做一次最小化安装就行
<myke2> einKindvonGott: 所谓的最小化安装应该是LFS
<microcai> wsdjeg:  安装一个Gentoo就可以了
<microcai> myke2:  错，大错特错
<manchot> 问下：大家上xchat要翻墙吗？
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: lfs不会
<wsdjeg> 要一边编译一边安装呢
<microcai> myke2:  LFS 就是个 program.. 压根不是什么学习的东西。
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有，还要考虑后缀和，后缀和必须小于等于0
<einKindvonGott> myke2: 目的不同，lfs涉及面太广。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 服务器访问你貌似有问题。。只好先用自己的机器下了
<manchot> *上irc，需要翻墙吗？
<pityonline> manchot: 应该不需要的
<microcai> lemonhall:  ...  python 的 SimpleHTTPServer 一次只能一个访问 ....
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后再对最后的若干个)修改使得整个和 = 0?
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 发行版的最小化安装和lfs的最小化安装不是一个目的
<MaskRay> myke2: 不难发现前缀和最小值与后缀和最大值同奇偶
<Maucat> manchot: 学校的IPV6，直接可以上
<myke2> MaskRay: 把最后的改下变成整个和 = 0, 是否和你的等价? 我先想知道下
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 发行版最小化是为了尽快熟悉这个特定版，不是为了学系统运作
<einKindvonGott> *** 原理，:-)
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 哦 这个不懂呢 我现在还是在入门 呵呵
<lemonhall> microcai: 我不说啥了。。反正已经下载下来了。。本来你发个邮件给我也许更快
<MaskRay> myke2: 因为序列长度为偶数，p[i]+s[i+1]=sum 为定值，当 p[i] 最小时 s[i+1] 最大
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 附件大小限制 ...
<manchot> 我从来都是用ssh的。好几年都是，xchat直接上不去irc
<lemonhall> microcai: QQ邮箱貌似没这个限制
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 这个系统下怎么样上qq阿
<microcai> lemonhall:   ... ...
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 这个im软件会掉线
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 我以前也不懂，后来自己摸索着做了一次debian的最小化安装，
<einKindvonGott> *** 一下子就从软件海里出来了，^_^
<lemonhall> microcai: 不过我还真没试过用CHROME能不能上传大附件
<MaskRay> myke2: 不等价
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: QQ?还是算了吧，呵呵，
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 哦 确实 系统里面好多软件都是永不到的
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 不是用不到，而是太多了容易分心，
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 关键qq还是和我们生活比较
<MaskRay> myke2: 比如 ))(( 需要修改4次，先变成 ()((
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 联系比较紧密 上班都是用QQ
<microcai> ... ...
<MaskRay> myke2: 我错了
<microcai> QQ 用起来很累
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 哦，那就用网页版的
<myke2> MaskRay: 想不清楚了, floor( (1 - p[i]) / 2 ) 还加上什么? floor( ( 1 + s[i+1]) / 2) ?
 * microcai 起码QQ没有向特定人喊话的功能
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 还好吧
 * microcai IRC 有
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 现在只能用网页办的么
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 我是偶尔用一下网页版。
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 有客户端，但我没试过，折腾不起。。。
<xwx> 来人来人
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 腾讯自己的那个客户端真的不敢恭维 太垃圾了
<xwx> 无聊死了
<xwx> 找个菜鸟唠会儿
<MaskRay> myke2: 等价的
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 呵呵，所以说，专注linux下的软件就足够了
<xwx> 唠唠你们的终端使
<MaskRay> myke2: 任意前缀和不小于0后把总和改到0就行了
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 呵呵 也是 linux下已经很多软件了
<ghosTM55> xwx: 来了，我是菜鸟，要聊什么
<xwx> ghosTM55: 你有多菜啊？
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 如果QQ上不是客户什么的，完全可以通知朋友们给你发邮件联系
 * chgtg 菜鸟+1
<xwx> ghosTM55: 你用的啥系统
<ghosTM55> xwx: windows 3.1啊
<xwx> ubuntu的菜鸟们冒个泡
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: linux下都是一些古老，但相当有效率的交流方式
<xwx> ghosTM55: 那个好用？
<ghosTM55> xwx: 好
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 是的
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 这点是最迷人的
<xwx> ghosTM55: 没听过
<xwx> ghosTM55: 都说arch好用
<xwx> ghosTM55: 但是我水平不行，用不了
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: linux下的软件还是不错的 我现在在慢慢学习
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 习惯成自然 时间长乐都会好的
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 你是想做程序员还是？
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 黑客 嘎嘎
<xwx> 我的framebuffer到现在还没有解决掉
<manchot> xwx：还是debian好——尤其是配置服务器。
<Stifler> 很久没用WIN了，前几天空间不足把WIN删了……
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: hehe，也是业余爱好吧？
<ghosTM55> manchot: 你前面找我有什么事么
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 是的阿 业余的
<xwx> manchot: 我业余的，爱折腾
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 想学点比较有意思的
<manchot> ghosTM55, 看到你推来的。看看你是怎么帮助菜鸟的。哈哈！
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 想从编程开始入门 慢慢学
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 黑客手册第N条，远离usenet等没有实际用途的海量信息
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 就是因为太分心
<xwx> 不聊了，，
<ghosTM55> manchot: 今天答疑了N多菜鸟的问题，哈哈
<manchot> einKindvonGott, irc也要远离吧
<xwx> 又该熄灯了，我日了
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott:  不懂 usenet
<manchot> ghosTM55, 我是不用ubuntu的，我是debian铁杆粉丝
<Stifler> 悲剧的学弟啊
<einKindvonGott> manchot: 我不做黑客，所以不用原理，lol
<Stifler> manchot: 用的啥GUI？
<ghosTM55> manchot: 我服务器用debian
<manchot> Stifler, 我在用 windows 啊
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 其实吧，说正经的，要是业余爱好，就学点对将来有用的软件
<manchot> xp 呵呵。
<microcai> einKindvonGott:  黑客第 N+1 条，就当第 N 条不存在。
<ghosTM55> manchot: 如果对debian有兴趣，多给debian做贡献 :)
<manchot> Linux桌面不好用，我的下载盒子和VPS都是Debian
<Stifler> manchot: - -!
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 我是说软件，不影响你学变成
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 是的
<myke2> MaskRay: 整理下, 就是说如果 lmin >= 0, 直接改 sum / 2 个'(' -> ')'就可以了, 否则是 改 (1 - lmin) / 2 个')' -> '(', 再改 x + s / 2 个'(' -> '('?
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 学点将来有用的东西
<myke2> manchot: x = (1 - lmin) / 2
<manchot> ghosTM55, 是。网易的 Debian 我就给官方提交了。现在的官网可以看到 163 的 源服务器了。
<myke2> MaskRay: x = (1 - lmin) / 2
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 比如latex、vim/emacs，学会用一个邮件客户端,如mutt
<ghosTM55> manchot: 哦，那不错 :)
<myke2> manchot: /都是对于integer
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 学会基本的gpg用法
<myke2> MaskRay: /都是int
<ghosTM55> manchot: 你在twitter上叫什么?
<manchot> myke2, ?
<myke2> manchot: 我乱补全了
<MaskRay> myke2: 规定 lmin <= 0……假设有前导0
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 这些对非IT人员来说足够了
<manchot> ghosTM55, 保密啊。
<manchot> 呵呵。
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 邮件客户端 不是ubuntu自带的这个可以么
<ghosTM55> manchot: 哦，是不是d开头?
<fillayu> roylez_   能否 1.8.7 跟 1.9.2同时存在
<manchot> 嗯啊。
<debianer> MaskRay: 看到reiv吗
<manchot> 对。
<ghosTM55> fillayu: 用rvm
<ghosTM55> manchot: 我猜出来了
<manchot> 是我。
<fillayu> ghosTM55  我已经装上 rvm 了
<roylez_> fillayu: 可以
<ghosTM55> fillayu: rvm install 1.8.7
<ghosTM55> fillayu: rvm install 1.9.2
<manchot> 我也正好在irc，又看到你的推，因此加入了。
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 当然可以拉，不过，像mutt这样的客户端要是错过了，未免可惜
<ghosTM55> fillayu: rvm use 1.8.7 --default 或者你使用1.9.2的话，设置它为默认
<fillayu> 1.9.2 跟 1.8.7 的区别会很大吗
<MaskRay> debianer: 来过不到一小时吧
<ghosTM55> fillayu: 就可以并存了，差别比较大
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: mutt 这个客户端有什么特别的么
<ghosTM55> manchot: 嗯
<MaskRay> debianer: 大概20分钟前离开的
<fillayu> ghosTM55  就是担心有些旧代码在新版跑不起来
<roylez_> fillayu: 说大也大，说小也小。看你能把ruby用多少
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 特别之处就是灵活，方便
<fillayu> ghosTM55 所以可能并存会好点
<pocoyo> MaskRay: org2blog用过没有
<manchot> wsdjeg, 如果不是每天处理几十封以上邮件，还是不要mutt，配置起来也很烦的。附件之类的也麻烦。
<ghosTM55> fillayu: 呵呵，多装一个无所谓
<MaskRay> pocoyo: 没有
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是说lmin = min{ 0, A[l], A[l] + A[l + 1], ..., A[l] + ... + A[r] } ?
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 那还是算了 我都不敢开邮箱现在
<myke2> MaskRay: 空树lmin = rmin = 0?
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 可以多关注一下终端下的软件，乐趣无穷
<fillayu> roylez_  我倒是很想看看 php 的yii 模枋ror 模枋到什么程度
<MaskRay> myke2: 是的
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 为什么不敢开？
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 对了，你在用ruby做开发么
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 终端下的软件有点难阿 都是命令
<roylez_> ghosTM55: 自家用而已
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 现在要回复邮件比较多
<myke2> MaskRay: x->lmin = min( x->left->lmin, x->left->sum + x->key + x->right->lmin ) ?
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 哦
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯
<fillayu> ghosTM55  你了？
<fillayu> 用它来干嘛
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 呵呵，要做黑客就得面对命令。。。没听说过有不用命令的黑客，嘎
<einKindvonGott> *** 嘎
<ghosTM55> fillayu: 我纯粹打酱油的，学着玩玩
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 这也是一道砍 比较难过 等习惯命令之后就好了
<fillayu> ghosTM55  me too
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 在WIN下有不用CLI的黑客……
<ghosTM55> fillayu: XD
<myke2> MaskRay: Sequence的代码好像一般都不用前导0这个的, 我以前用, 后来在调试的过程中为了保证一致性, 去掉了, 否则调试困难(当时连朴素对拍都不懂).
<myke2> MaskRay: Sequence我没记错的话都是正数
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 高人！
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 已經開啟的窗口没在下方任务欄顯示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325411&p=2272899#p2272899 不知做了什么操作， 已經開啟的窗口没在下方任务欄顯示 统计信息: 发表于 由 creatxr — 2011-04-13 22:22
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: ruby中可以使用 1.upto(n) do ... 来执行n次循环操作 , 还有 array.each do 来对一个数组直接进行遍历
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: ruby的语法非常强悍，你有空可以看看
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 话说我是因为机器配置比较差才不得不关注命令行，后来发现终
<einKindvonGott> *** 端下的世界相当精彩
 * ghosTM55 用了将近三天的时间把ruby的语法一口气看完了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 进来你就上瘾了，haha
<lemonhall> microcai: 服务器果然就是服务器。。。
<roylez_> ghosTM55: 真的？
<microcai> lemonhall:  ?
<microcai> lemonhall:  怎么了？
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 什么真的?
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 呵呵 是么  关键入门比较难 有没有什么入门的书之类的呢
<roylez_> ghosTM55: 说说神马是 singleton method，神马是 mixin
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 我看得是中文，翻译质量不好，你说说看大概是什么? 我没看到英文术语
<microcai> lemonhall:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1337115/kernel/linux-image-2.6.38%2B_2.6.38%2B-16_amd64.deb
<microcai> lemonhall:  DROPBOX 刚刚上传好
<roylez_> ghosTM55: 我是看官网上的20分钟教程入门的
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: 刚查到还有 times，确实方便，不需用乱用变量了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 最最基本的东西入门不难，就一个概念：用特定的文字告诉电脑
<einKindvonGott> *** 你想做什么，完。
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 哦
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 嗯，有很多
<lemonhall> microcai: 你简直浪费人时间啊
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 太难了
<lemonhall> microcai: 囧不囧啊你
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 官网的20分钟那个是不是边看边做的那个?
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: >_<!
<roylez_> ghosTM55: 中文名不知道，算了
<huntxu> roylez_: 长尾巴人
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 我朋友给了我一本书，我直接拿来看了
<roylez_> huntxu: 糊糊，你来了
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... dropbox 外流量有限
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 这还难么？很简单的的
<lemonhall> microcai: 发给 Loongjiang 吧。。。。。
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 呵呵
<myke2> MaskRay: 似乎还要存lmax, rmax, 并且哨兵是lmax = rmax = 0?
<huntxu> roylez_: 好久没上了么
<microcai> lemonhall:  而且得翻墙才能下。
<microcai> lemonhall:  所以你的还是很有必要的
<roylez_> huntxu: 我们部门的，打算下个月去杭州玩，住香格里拉...
<MaskRay> myke2: lmin lmax rmin rmax sum size
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 关键是我现在都不知道有那些命令 得要慢慢的学西
<huntxu> roylez_: 要员工价不？
<microcai> lemonhall:  把你的 url 给我吧
<roylez_> huntxu: 你能给多少？
<huntxu> roylez_: $50
<huntxu> roylez_: 如果是我去的话呼呼
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 鸟哥的私房菜看一看就好
<myke2> MaskRay: 还有两个标记rev, neg
<ghosTM55> huntxu: hello，最近怎么样
<roylez_> huntxu: 我们大约需要30个房间
<roylez_> huntxu: 你有门路订吗？
<wsdjeg> 哦 呵呵 我搜到了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 其实编程不也是用文字告诉电脑做什么么？
<wsdjeg> 呵呵 行 惊天就ok了 下次聊天
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 是的阿
<hVenus> 谁知道 exposed and uncovered energized primary or secondary conductors是什么意思
<huntxu> roylez_: ibm有集团价的啊
<lemonhall> microcai: 好吧。。。我启动IIS
<huntxu> roylez_: 假装公干不就完了
<huntxu> ghosTM55: 还行
<roylez_> huntxu: 565
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯，reverse 是 swap(left.lmin, right.rmin) swap(left.lmax, right.rmax)
<roylez_> huntxu: 不如你那价好
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 所以就大胆鼓捣呗
<microcai> lemonhall:  你用的是 server 还是你自己的 PC ?
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 嘿嘿 好地
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯，flip 是 lmin <=> -lmax  rmin <=> -rmax
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯，reverse 是 swap(lmin, rmin) swap(lmax, rmax)
<ghosTM55> huntxu: 嗯，在忙些啥?
<fillayu> roylez_   你公干的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哪个bili?
<roylez_> fillayu: 部门旅游
<myke2> MaskRay: rev() { swap(lmin, rmin); swap(lmax, rmax); left->rev ^= 1; right->rev ^= 1; } ?
<fillayu> roylez_  去哪旅行了？
<roylez_> fillayu: 得，查户口阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 还要特判不是对哨兵做的
<myke2> MaskRay: 明天写了, 88
<blueghost> 88 lemonhall
<fillayu> roylez_   不好意思，我对旅行很有兴趣，
<blueghost> bye all
<roylez_> fillayu: 杭州2天没啥
<MaskRay> myke2: 嗯，rev 是这样写，你今天推荐的这题不错。。:)
<fillayu> roylez_   这个地方我很熟
<myke2> MaskRay: 对了, 你看下那个最小割的题
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.zybbs.org/JudgeOnline/problem.php?id=2229
<MaskRay> myke2: 那 oj 有域名了？
<myke2> MaskRay: 不知道什么时候开始的
<myke2> MaskRay: 前阶段不是用Google缓存看的?
<itrufeng> *: 我用了ubuntu11.04 我下载了一个Chrome.deb的软件。安装ubuntu软件中心说请仅在您信任文件的来源时安装它。。。。。。咋办
<lemonhall> microcai: http://input.gowll.com/linuximage.zip
<myke2> MaskRay: 好像服务器也换了
<ghosTM55> roylez_: 哦，singleton method是单态模式
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> microcai: 要不你等一下。。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  ?
<fillayu> ghosTM55  这个你也研究了？
<fillayu> 设计模式
 * ghosTM55 准备洗澡去了
<NoIE> itrufeng: 都可以。
<lemonhall> microcai: 把文件名再给我发一下。。。。DEB的后缀要加MIME TYPE。。。正规服务器都这么麻烦。。所以。。打包成ZIP行不行？
<itrufeng> NoIE: 啥意思呀
<lemonhall> microcai: http://input.gowll.com/linuximage.zip
<NoIE> itrufeng: 您想安装什么？
<itrufeng> NoIE: chrome
<NoIE> itrufeng: 浏览器吗？
<lemonhall> microcai: 100M的独享带宽。。光纤的。。据我所知不限流量。。。。
<itrufeng> NoIE: 恩
<lemonhall> microcai: 我这边3分钟就下完了
<NoIE> itrufeng: 是从google上下载的吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那个AI虐人类的
<manchot> 大家有没有好的vps推荐？
<manchot> 5-6刀的，内容128M以上的？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 就在bili首页上挂着呢
<itrufeng> NoIE: 是的呀
<ghosTM55> 先走了，各位慢聊，88
<itrufeng> NoIE: 下载的deb包。
<NoIE> itrufeng: 那就装吧。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 或者在娱乐版块的首页……
<ghosTM55> 有空多上来找大家玩
<MaskRay> myke2: 不会，考 flow network 性质的题……
<huntxu> ghosTM55: 忙一样的东西
<itrufeng> NoIE: 说 请仅在您信任文件的来源时安装它。。。。
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: bye
<fillayu> roylez_  rubygems 是什么啊？
<lemonhall>  edison0354 看到了。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 你下载试试吧
<roylez_> fillayu: 类似perl的cpan，ruby用来管理从网上下来的库的
<itrufeng> NoIE: 我点安装后。。。就显示这行字。。。不给我继续。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你在用11.04么？
<lemonhall> roylez_: 带尾巴了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 否
<roylez_> lemonhall: en
<microcai> lemonhall:  好
<microcai> Loongjiang: 在
<microcai> Loongjiang: 在？
<itrufeng> *: 请仅在您信任文件的来源时安装它。。。。。。【求救。。。】
<microcai> lemonhall:  thanks
<lemonhall> edison0354: 挺好用的。。我被全局菜单折服了。。。空间一下子得到了有效利用。。。很爽
<fillayu> roylez_    提示 Install of ruby-1.9.2-p180 - #complete  执行 ruby -v ，还是提示找不到该软件包
<fillayu>  rvm install 1.9.2  执行成功了
<fillayu> 还是没 ruby?
<roylez_> fillayu: rvm use 1.9.2 --default
<fillayu> roylez_  少了这个 rvm --default 1.9.2
<fillayu> 的确
<fillayu> 现在可以了
<fillayu> roylez_   so,  ruby 的 gem 充当库管理工具？
<roylez_> fillayu: 你自己慢慢玩...
<fillayu> roylez_  理解，低级问题稍微多了一些
<roylez_> fillayu: 你别太急，慢慢来。。。要不然给我们的压力好大
<blueghost> 无聊，又回来了
<chattan> huntxu: 在？
<fillayu> roylez_  为何给你压力大了。 不是，我晚上一定要把一个旧项目可以跑起来，现在在搭环境
<aBiNg> roylez_: 一个内核 c 类型文件，uid/gid 都是 root，other 权限空，root 可打开么？
<huntxu> chattan: 嘛？
<aBiNg> 都不是 roylez_
<blueghost> 大家都在聊什么呢
<roylez_> aBiNg: 可以吧
<blueghost> 小猪好
<chattan> huntxu: 没事，好久没有看到你了个
<soiamso> aBiNg:  有root不能打开的文件？只能是 selinux了
<huntxu> chattan: 囧
<aBiNg> roylez_: soiamso 确定？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我的帖子没多少人 回啊
<aBiNg> 那 root 要以 O_RDWR 打开呢？ roylez_ soiamso
<little-pig> hello
<^k^> little-pig, 好  ㍮ 
<chattan> huntxu: 你的Q没有用了吗？
<roylez_> aBiNg: 自己建一个touch一个试下不就知道了
<aBiNg> roylez_: ... 问不是快嘛
<huntxu> chattan: 有啊，很少而已
<roylez_> aBiNg: touch更快，显然可以
<blueghost> roylez_soiamso??? 什么时候结合了
<chattan> huntxu: 都没有你的Q了
<chattan> huntxu: 加一个撒
<chattan> 方便联系
<aBiNg> roylez_: 可以？你 touch 过了？
<chattan> 空了可以向你学习撒
<roylez_> aBiNg: 当然
<lemonhall> blueghost: 快去再找个老婆吧。。。。
<aBiNg> 你 su 到 root 的？ roylez_
<fillayu> aBiNg  干嘛要 touch
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我也想找个了，否则太寂寞了
<huntxu> chattan: 我有你的啊
<aBiNg> fillayu: roylez_ 说是 touch 的。XD
<little-pig> 刚用这个opera，怎么点人名啊？
<roylez_> aBiNg: touch aaa; chmod 700 aaa; sudo vi aaa
<fillayu> aBiNg   你是什么问题
<chattan> huntxu: 你发个消息给我呀
<huntxu> little-pig: 别学ee，不好
<uni00> isoft: 在呢
<huntxu> chattan: ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我们结合怎么样
<soiamso> aBiNg: 如果root不能打开，root有什么意义，这个是win的ntfs吧
<chattan> huntxu: 怪了， 我备注了你的呀
<fillayu> blueghost  结束？
<fillayu> 结合？
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 合体了...
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 谢谢观利
<little-pig> 不好？
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 谢谢观礼
<soiamso> roylez_: 所有系统root的 uid gid 都是一样的吧？
<aBiNg> fillayu: 比如一个 /dev/ppp 文件，以 root 身份 open("/dev/ppp", O_RDWR); 这个返回值 >= 0 么？
<chattan> huntxu: 那天远景的站长，问我认识你不，我说，认识，我说我还有你的Q，结果我在
<chattan> Q
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 你知道什么是，我的姓氏，你的名字吗
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  什么意思，不明白，我智商有限，无法理解
<chattan> huntxu: 里了找了半天都没有看到你。。。。
<soiamso> aBiNg: 有这样的文件吗？那个是设备
<aBiNg> crw-rw---- radio    vpn      108,   0 2011-04-13 22:20 ppp
<aBiNg> c 文件 嘛，说过了
<roylez_> soiamso: linux的都是0，忘了aix的是不是了
<fillayu> aBiNg  访问设备文件，ROOT权限，可能可以吧
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 知道谁是 陈方安生 吗
<huntxu> chattan: 远景站长和我没什么关系啊...
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 没打错名字吧
<aBiNg> fillayu: 要确定，不是”可能“啊啊啊..
<huntxu> chattan: 号给你了，自己搜索去
<fillayu> aBiNg  要试下才知道啊
<huntxu> chattan: 你是32开头那个7位数，QQ好友我从来不用备注
<fillayu> aBiNg  我没试过唉，用fopen 什么的
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 就是老公姓陈，老婆方，名安生
<ghost_lemon> ghost_lemon:) 就是 先生是 ghost 老婆叫 lemon
 * aBiNg 这可恶的 pppd 代码，连个 indent 都没有...
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 明白了吧
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  不太清楚，不过搜索了下网上的资料，是一个香港人？ 可这跟你有什么关系
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  好吧，明白
<chattan> huntxu: 我的个妈，你记性太好了
<soiamso> aBiNg: 没有吗？
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 名字的意思啊， 正如 陈方安生 一样 ghost 是老公的姓名， lemon 是老婆的名字
<soiamso> aBiNg: pretty print ?
<chattan> huntxu: 哥年纪大了，不比你们年轻人了
 * ghost_lemon blueghost 和 lemonhall 结合了
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 名字的意思啊， 正如 陈方安生 一样 ghost 是老公的姓， lemon 是老婆的名字
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  我感觉你很寂寞
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 是啊。 寂寞
<aBiNg> soiamso: 非常丑陋..
<huntxu> chattan: ...
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  你对长相看重吗
<fillayu> 我对长相相对看重
<fillayu> 哎
<soiamso>  aBiNg: 看这个干什么？
<fillayu> 丑女太多，这年头
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 你觉得 我能够和 lemonhall 结合了， 对长相还会看重吗
<little-pig> wine出个ie7，出现 invalib parameter 错误，是怎么回事啊？
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 我连性别都不看重了
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  强大
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 不水了
<aBiNg> soiamso: android 上 pppd 设置 vpn 时报 ppp 模块没法加载。但内核是编译进去的。我怀疑 pppd 在处理权限时遇到了问题
<ghost_lemon> 去看反动文章
<fillayu> ghost_lemon   我只喜欢有气质，有教养的。
<ghost_lemon> gebjgd:) 反动的bbc博客停播了
 * aBiNg 谁有 vpn 帐号，借我测试一下。XD
<little-pig> 睡了睡了。
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 一般 现在 有气质有教养 的 都不漂亮
<fillayu> ghost_lemon 不是吧，我说的那种是文静，幽默可爱的
<lemonhall> fillayu: 睡觉睡觉
<fillayu> aBiNg   你那个问题，跟 touch 什么关系？
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 漂亮的女孩现在 还花心思靠气质吸引男人了？ 不能靠样貌 吸引当官的和有钱的，才只能依靠 气质了
<fillayu> lemonhall 去吧
<aBiNg> fillayu: 没关系。:P
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 等等我
<fillayu> aBiNg 没关系，干嘛要用 touch
<ghost_lemon> 错了
<ghost_lemon> lemonhall:) 等等我
<ghost_lemon> lemonhall:) 等等我
<ghost_lemon> lemonhall:) 等等我
<aBiNg> fillayu: roylez_ 让我在本机上测试，建个文件啊...
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  我看中的MM，不需要吸引别人，是一堆人主动找上门
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 你说 一堆人主动找上门的，还用得着培养气质吗
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  是啊，本来就有气质的啊
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 靠有气质吸引人的，只有丑女了。 因为她身体本身就没什么资本。再不靠气质，就只能 剩女了
 * lemonhall 女人过于麻烦，没有了寂寞。。。有了麻烦。。说明我不会和女人相处，也养不起女人。。所以就单身吧
<fillayu> ghost_lemon  你们俩睡一块？
 * adam8157 正式和redhat签了合同, 撒花...
<lemonhall> adam8157: 恭喜
<adam8157> lemonhall: 谢谢 呵呵
<ghost_lemon> fillayu:) 奇怪吗，我们都结合了。 我们都 ghost_lemon 了
<ghost_lemon> lemonhall:) 等等我， 我还没洗澡
<lemonhall> .................
 * lemonhall 你别恶心啊。。。。
<soiamso> adam8157: 在什么地方工作？
<adam8157> soiamso: 帝都啊
<lemonhall> adam8157: 做什么？
<lemonhall> adam8157: 内核？
<lemonhall> adam8157: 国际化？
<lemonhall> adam8157: 质量？
<adam8157> lemonhall: 主要是内核的测试, 可能有点开发
<fillayu> 好吧，挺神奇的
<lemonhall> adam8157: 恭喜恭喜。。能做个自己喜欢的工作
<adam8157> lemonhall: 呵呵
<soiamso> adam8157: cyelon ?
<pocoyo> adam8157: 悟空。。。
<soiamso> adam8157: ceylon ?
<adam8157> soiamso: 这个刚出的新闻..和我没关系
<fenghuo_> 求助
<adam8157> pocoyo: 诶
<fenghuo_> ~~
 * edison0354 我昨天淘宝买的衣服今天都涨价了，哦耶！
<fenghuo_> 我把下载的东西剪切到U 盘里面了
<ghost_lemon> 什么新问
<fenghuo_> 但是把U盘格式化掉了
<fenghuo_> 怎么恢复被剪切的文件
<uni00> 有没有人用过华硕狮子王散热器？
<pocoyo> adam8157: 什么时候悟空也开个redhat 把我们全收留了吧
<adam8157> pocoyo: 开个?
<soiamso> fenghuo_: testdisk ?
<fenghuo_> soiamso, testdisk是什么?
<pocoyo> fenghuo_: 测试盘子
<pocoyo> adam8157: 开家大公司
<isoft> uni00, 恩,呵呵
<fenghuo_> 硬盘没有问题吧  刚才操作的.....
<uni00> isoft: 邮件收到了
<isoft> uni00, 这两天你都不在啊
<uni00> isoft: 是啊，有点事情
<isoft> 这个聊天工具 好像加好友不行 还是怎么的
<adam8157> pocoyo: 这个嘛, 目前看, 我只是喜欢做技术...开公司神码的..怵
<fenghuo_> 刚刚下载的 ..gentoo  看到你们聊天了 酒曲下载了一个 ...
<uni00> isoft: 今天一开机发现电脑太热了，所以想买散热器呢
<isoft> uni00, 服务器不保存 好友列表
<uni00> isoft: 呃，这个好像是不行，我没有用过
<fenghuo_> 然后剪切到U 盘里面,,,
<isoft> uni00,你在哪儿
<soiamso> adam8157: 看来每家都搞一个java的副本
<uni00> isoft: 北京
<adam8157> soiamso: 类java语言现在多得很啊...
<fenghuo_> 有办法吗
<soiamso> adam8157: gnome 抛弃 python 上javascript
<uni00> isoft: 你呢
<isoft> uni00, 这么远啊,我在成都
<uni00> isoft: 那边应该挺热了吧
<isoft> uni00,差不多的
<adam8157> soiamso: 正好和我反了, 我喜欢py, 不喜欢js...
<isoft> uni00, 我还是穿了件薄毛衣
<fenghuo_> ~~~      没人理我 ,, 自己从新下载一个吧.....
<fenghuo_> 悲剧
<uni00> isoft: 我这电脑热的快不行了，今天在京东买了个散热器，可能明天才能到货呢
<soiamso> adam8157: js 复杂 ，有点乱
<uni00> isoft: 华硕狮子王，听说可以的
<isoft> uni00, 我感觉这个里面的人 都很热心,好多人都很热心
<uni00> isoft: 呵呵，是啊
<adam8157> soiamso: 嗯 主要是乱
<isoft> uni00, 我不了解
<uni00> isoft: 台式机的CPU散热器
<isoft> uni00, 台式的啊?
<uni00> isoft: thinkpad的散热还是可的
<Loongjiang> microcai: 真心的感谢你,
<microcai> Loongjiang:  感谢 lemmonhal 去
<isoft> uni00, 用了一年,没出问题,感觉不是很热
<uni00> isoft: 你怎么想起来用linux了啊
<isoft> uni00: 我看了篇文章,王垠写的那篇
<Loongjiang> microcai:它做什么了
<uni00> isoft: 没看过，说的什么
<Loongjiang> isoft: 看了脑袋准进水
<fenghuo_> ..
<fenghuo_> 回宿舍了
<fenghuo_> 各位晚安
<microcai> Loongjiang:  提供 服务器啊
<isoft> uni00: 很出名的,他写过两篇,一篇是讲的从清华退学的文章,还有篇是号召国人用linux的文章
<uni00> isoft: 哦，这样啊，我想起来了
<isoft> uni00: 呵呵,)
<uni00> isoft: 也是，好多人问我有没有考计算机等级考试
<uni00> isoft: 我说，那应该叫windows应用考试
<isoft> uni00: 什么意思
<isoft> uni00: 对
<isoft> uni00: 我一下子都不知道你在说什么了,呵呵,)
<uni00> isoft: 呃，一句话分两句打了
<isoft> uni00: 就是哈,就是windows应用考试
<uni00> isoft: 窗口开的太多了，话太长就装不下了
 * aBiNg 为甚个文件 666，还 open 打不开？
<uni00> isoft: 我用的awesome
<isoft> uni00: 第一次听说这个
<uni00> isoft: 一个窗口管理器，挺好用的
<Stifler> uni00: 截个图瞅瞅
<isoft> uni00: 我给王垠写了封信,他告诉我用ubuntu
<uni00> isoft: 如果但对基础的命令熟的话用这个不错的
<uni00> isoft: 呵呵，你用linux想做什么？
<isoft> uni00: 你说我现在改学什么呢
<uni00> isoft: 命令，常用的那些
<Loongjiang> microcai: microcai 看来我连白饭都吃不成,下栽不成,倒是用浏览器白白的看你一大堆无序 的字符去,
<isoft> uni00: 我打算在linux上写程序
<isoft> uni00: shell?
<microcai> Loongjiang: ?
<uni00> isoft: 那就先学怎么用vim或者emacs吧
<isoft> uni00: 今天晚上打算学下shell
<uni00> isoft: 也可以边学边用
<isoft> uni00: 好的
<isoft> uni00: 你是工作了?
<uni00> isoft: 恩，学shell要先习命令熟一些
<uni00> isoft: 没呢
<isoft> uni00: 你清华啊
<Loongjiang> uni00: 学下bash再学下正则,linux差不多了
<isoft> uni00: 我都不好意思了,
<uni00> isoft: 哪有，呵呵
<uni00> isoft: 其实我读的并不是计算机专业的，只是对linux感兴趣
<ramazan_> hi
<isoft> uni00: bash,shell我感觉和windows很多命令相似
<^k^> ramazan_, 好  ㍯ 
<isoft> uni00: 我上学时也没学过计算机
<uni00> isoft: 我对windows不太懂，也就会装个系统
<isoft> uni00: 我是被逼者学计算机的
<isoft> uni00: 我也不懂windows
<uni00> isoft: 等一下，我把截图给你发过去
<uni00> isoft: 为什么说是被逼的？
<isoft> uni00: 行的
<isoft> uni00: 得找个工作啊
<uni00> isoft: 这样啊，你现在在做计算机方面的工作？
<isoft> uni00: 我上学那会儿全看历史 哲学那什么的去了,对计算机一点不懂
<isoft> uni00: 恩,写程序
<uni00> isoft:C？
<uni00> isoft: 狗日的gfw
<isoft> uni00: 是的
<Stifler> uni00: 截个图瞅瞅啊
<uni00> isoft: 你学计算机学了多久啊
<isoft> uni00: gfw?
<uni00> Stifler: 什么？awesoem？
<Stifler> uni00: yes
<isoft> uni00: 两年了
<uni00> isoft: 国家防火墙
<uni00> Stifler: 发到哪？
<Stifler> uni00: 收到没
<isoft> uni00: 工作是从hello world开始的,和现在一样
<uni00> Stifler: 收到了，可是发到哪？
<uni00> isoft: 你现在编程水平应该挺好的吧
<Stifler> uni00: 额，你看不到私聊？
<uni00> Stifler: 没弄过
<isoft> uni00:我不好,
<Stifler> uni00: irssi请用Alt+1,2,3...
<uni00> Stifler: 等一下啊，gmail老是上不去
<Stifler> uni00: 好的
<uni00> isoft: 现在还在登陆gmail呢，狗日的gfw
<Stifler> uni00: 好用的话，我也装
<microcai> 不错
<isoft> uni00: 我是做服务器的,以前是在windows平台下,了解到网易 完美这些都是在linux上的,所以就开始学这个
<isoft> uni00: 呵呵,)
<microcai> isoft:  完美？ 做传销的？
<uni00> isoft: 他们用的什么系统？不会是ubuntu吧
<isoft> microcai: 不是,网游
<uni00> Stifler: 这里应该有贴图的地方吧
<isoft> uni00: 具体那个发行版不知道,我哪天了解下
<uni00> isoft: uname －a就可以看到是哪个版本了
<soiamso> aBiNg: 这个
<isoft> uni00: 哦,就是他们的服务器那个我不知道
<isoft> uni00: 你对命令好熟悉哦
<uni00> iso
<Stifler> uni00: 有的，地址我忘了
<uni00> isoft: 也就会这几个
<isoft> uni00: 谦虚了 不是
<uni00> isoft: 呵呵，不是谦虚，以前我对命令也不怎么熟，后来用了gentoo只装了awesome所以对命令就不得不熟了
<uni00> isoft: 等等，我想个办法把图弄上去
<Stifler> hi
<fillayu> 这里能传文件吗
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍯ 
<uni00> Stifler: http://hi.baidu.com/unigentoo/album 试试能看到不
<Stifler> uni00: ok
<uni00> isoft: 传到这了http://hi.baidu.com/unigentoo/album
<isoft> uni00: 好的
<Stifler> uni00: 很好看啊，全键盘操作？
<uni00> Stifler: 也可以用鼠标的
<isoft> uni00: 看起来很不错
<uni00> Stifler: 用起来很方便，不过要弄什么基本上就要在xterm里面了
<uni00> isoft: 如果显示器大些更好，我现在还在用CRT
<Stifler> uni00: 我之前用过X，窗口不好控制……
<isoft> uni00: 很炫
<uni00> Stifler: awesome弄起来很简单，不过要先配置一下
<isoft> uni00: 你在linux下面写程序应该很强
<uni00> isoft: 呃，这可没gnome3华丽
<uni00> isoft: 我就会写一些简单的代码
<Stifler> uni00: 哦，支持x程序吧
<uni00> Stifler: 就是用startx启动的，也可以上firefox
<isoft> uni00: ubuntu好像就是用gnome?
<uni00> Stifler: 不过要先装Xorg
<uni00> isoft: ubuntu从11.04开始就用unity了
<Stifler> uni00: 那我就果断的换了哦，系统太肉了
<isoft> uni00: 我是用的10.4,呵呵,差了一代了
<uni00> Stifler: 呵呵，你用的什么系统啊
<uni00> isoft: 现在让我用ubuntu的话还是选10.04
<Stifler> uni00: UBUNTU 10.10 + Gnome
<isoft> uni00: 你刚才那个截图很有命令行的感觉,我看起来很爽
<uni00> Stifler: 哦，那你直接sudo apt-get install awesome就行了
<Stifler> uni00: 恩，我试试
<uni00> isoft: 是啊，很简捷，所以我才选它的
<isoft> uni00: 我也在install了,跟着你们的步伐
<uni00> isoft: 呵呵，弄完还要配置一下，我用的终端是xterm，如果ubuntu下装的话应该默认是gnome-terminal
<Stifler> uni00: 怎样指定startx时启动awesome而不是gdm呢?
<uni00> isoft: xterm配起来有些繁琐
<uni00> Stifler: ubuntu登陆管理器里面有，直接选就行了，可能和gentoo不太一样
<uni00> Stifler: 你登陆的时候输入密码后就在下面选一下
<isoft> uni00: 刚刚应该是装成功了的,但是找不到啊
<Stifler> uni00: 哦
<FrankLv> vim里的一个宏，我怎么让他执行到文件结束？ 这个宏每行操作下然后移到下一行
<uni00> Stifler: 不过你还是先搜一下贴子，看看awesome的快jie键怎么用
<xiamx> Stifler,  ~/.xinitrc
<uni00> isoft: 你要先注销，再登陆的时候选一下就行了
<Alanwong> 我发现linux下abiword比openoffice对word的支持还好，openoffice老说自已兼容word,其实真是狗屁
<uni00> isoft: 不过，我觉得你要先看看怎么用awesome再去试
<isoft> uni00: 这样子哈,恩,好的
<isoft> uni00: 我还得学shell bash呢,得加点劲啊
<uni00> isoft: 恩，那你加油，我要睡了
<isoft> uni00: 好的
<uni00> isoft: 晚安
<isoft> uni00: 晚安
<xiamx> Alanwong, abiword 的公式编辑器。。
 * xiamx awesome is really awesome
<Alanwong>  abiword 的公式编辑器怎么了?
<aBiNg> roylez_: 还在？
<Stifler> xiamx: thanks
<roylez_> .
<roylez_> aBiNg: http://124.228.254.229/html/music/20110412/190530.html
<aBiNg> roylez_: 原来是内核有限制。还真要 set uid 才能正常打开啊..:D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 38内核了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哦。对了，忘记了，你用lfs的
<gebjgd> lts
<aBiNg> roylez_: LOL，我兴奋地顾不得你的视频了啊。
<aBiNg> roylez_: 那 character device 的 file op 都被内核死死控制着呢。另，你明天还得上班吧，还不休息？
<roylez_> aBiNg: 早死早成神
<aBiNg> ...
<aBiNg> 解决了，我大概要回去休息了啦。唉，想到自己的专业计算程序就烦啊
<soiamso> aBiNg: set 成什么id ?
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席要升天
<aBiNg> soiamso: 4755
<aBiNg> 之前申请的 greenvpn 的免费帐号居然能登陆，LOL
<vic_> 啊米豆腐。一上来就看见主席升天
<roylez_> http://124.228.254.229/html/dy/20110413/190620.html
<aBiNg> roylez_: 不懂经济..飘回去睡觉觉了~~
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好无聊啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打工去
<knownbad> 打鸟
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 打鸟，上课呢，周末可以考虑
<gebjgd> knownbad, 38内核了？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我已经2天没有更新了
<happyaron> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=299490 这id...
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<knownbad> 是啊，我用 ck 版
<knownbad> 我刚重装了。
<alvin_rxg> 明天一天没课……
<isoft> 打开主文件 有没有快捷键呢
<alvin_rxg> 主文件？
<isoft> 主文件夹
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 有没麦当劳打工去？
<soiamso> isoft: nautilus ~
<soiamso> isoft: 快捷键 则行这个命令
<isoft> soiamso: 好的
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 没
<lei`> flymake php语法检查是不是要在本机安装了php环境才能实现
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 那卖屁股去
<isoft> 为什么叫uname,显示系统信息, u是什么意思?user?name, user name?
<newbie|2> hi
<^k^> newbie|2, 好  ㍙ 
<newbie|2> ¿´µ½µÄ¶¼ÊÇÂÒÂ룿
<^k^> newbie|2:say 看到的都是乱码？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<newbie|2> ÎÒÊÔÊÔ¡£
<^k^> newbie|2:say ฮาสิสิกฃ in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<newbie|2> ÏÖÔÚÊÇUTF-8ÁËÂð£¿
<^k^> newbie|2:say 现在是UTF-8了吗？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<yohu2004> 有人在吗？
<caixiaoming> 先下了，88
<yohu2004> 靠、
<yohu2004> 我刚刚上来
<metbsd> linux啥时候会支持网银和qq甚么啊
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 说反了...
<metbsd> 我意思linux啥时候能用网页和qq啥的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 有webqq了
<metbsd> 我用好多阿里旺旺和支付宝
<gebjgd> metbsd, 那是郁闷
<metbsd> 我相信这两个是大众软件
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 是啊，就是这意思，不是Linux不支持他们，是他们不支持Linux...
<metbsd> windows用的有点郁闷了
<metbsd> 为了WIN7又要升级硬件
<metbsd> 没个头
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 我到现在也没搞明白win的注册表是什么
<metbsd> 维萨要明白
<metbsd> 你是做甚么的
<einKindvonGott> 觉得windows 很复杂
<metbsd> 可能跟你的工作有关系吧
<metbsd> 我就这么用用，毕竟只是个工具
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 。。。让我想起了`你是哪个单位的', 哈哈
<ghost_lemon> 　当他离开中国的那天，表情显得非常轻松，一点也看不到初来中国时的顾虑。汉语老师问他为什么显得这么开心。他回答：“中国大学生没有创造力。我不用担心了。”
<gebjgd> ghost_lemon, 有创造力的都去美国了
<gebjgd> metbsd, 你用的那些东西只能上win
<ghost_lemon> gebjgd:) 我最没创造力的，只能窝在内地
<metbsd> 其实Linux我也用过一段时间
<metbsd> 觉得linux主要问题还是他的GUI，还是跳不出x server/client的框框
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: GUI不是问题，问题是被GUI完全限制
<Stifler> 哇哦，awesome was so awesome...
<metbsd> xserver/xclient这套理念太陈旧了
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 那是，～～
<ghost_lemon> gui 不是问题，问题是 我基本不懂 linux
<Stifler> metbsd: 你想像MS那样把GUI写进KERNEL？
<ghost_lemon> gui 不是问题，问题是 我当 linux 是win 来用
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 就是快捷键不太熟- -
<metbsd> 对，linux就需要那样一个全新的框架
<metbsd> 才拼得过windows
<metbsd> 但是就算现在开始，起步也晚了
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: Win 键到死～～lol
<Stifler> metbsd: 我觉得现在很不错了啊，至少我已经格掉WIN2年+了
<metbsd> 你一定是在国外吧
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 我就用了WIN+1，2，3.。。已经有点晕..
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 也行
<Stifler> metbsd: 在国内啊
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: awesome 3.X?
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 不知道，UBUNTU apt-get xxxx
<metbsd> Stifler, 你是学生吧
<Stifler> metbsd: 不是，上班族
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: Mod4(win)+r 启动程序
<metbsd> 你2年完全不用网银吗
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 窗口大小咋整？ - -！
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: mod4+m
<Stifler> metbsd: 额，工资只够糊口，没用过
<Stifler> metbsd: 其实我这种用户算比较特别的吧
<metbsd> 应该是少数
<Stifler> metbsd: 我觉得只要适合自己就行，呵呵
<Stifler> metbsd: 嗯，不过我知道的人里用LIN OR BSD也不少呢
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 幸好这个键盘的WIN键还完好。。
<Stifler> 现在一看资源占用率觉得好清爽
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 呵，用惯就上瘾了
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 我只用了几分中就觉得相见恨晚啊，:-)
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 我的全系统初起动只有64M
<ghost_lemon> 并不是所有的人都能教育好，就像普通的石头不能变成钢铁一样，有的人就是社会的渣滓、人类的渣滓，对这些人不能仁慈，必须严惩。
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 恩，抽空回归ARCH
<metbsd> 等我笔记本升级，就装linux
<Stifler> metbsd: NICE
<ghost_lemon> 法律面前人人平等，食品面前为何两样待遇？公仆吃特供养得白白胖胖，百姓吃着各种化学制剂下的食品当小强!
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: Arch要对硬件要求如何？
<vic_> arch对硬件的要求和别的linux都一样
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 比较低吧，比UBUNTU感觉好的多
<einKindvonGott> vic_: ok 明白了，:)
<Stifler> 我觉得UBUNTU肉的原因在于主题和特效
<vic_> 我觉的问某个linux发行版对某某硬件要求如何，就是一种win思维，因为98，xp，win7的硬件要求不太一样。。
<Stifler> vic_: 呵呵，毕竟用WIN很久了，有点后遗症吧
<gebjgd> 要求低不低和发行版有什么关系
<einKindvonGott> vic_: 哈哈～
<ghost_lemon> vic_:) 你也是将linux当win用吗
<vic_> linux发行版又不管硬件驱动。。。。那是内核的事情
<vic_> 我也把linux当win用
<gebjgd> 用不起win的路过
<vic_> 就为了这个linux，周围的人都对我有种异样的眼神，，，我弟弟对我说我自私，因为我单系统，他玩不了游戏
<Stifler> vic_: ^_^
<vic_> 用linux的人你伤不起啊
<gebjgd> vic_, 4台笔记本的路过
<Stifler> vic_: 旁边天天打游戏的大哥若若的问我：你在玩啥？
<vic_> 鄙视电脑多地。。
<Stifler> gebjgd: 羡慕啊
<einKindvonGott> gebjgd: .....
<vic_> 没办法我有装了一个xp给他们天天打dota
<Stifler> gebjgd: 我只好跟你拼带宽了……
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 在网吧？
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 嗯
<knownbad> 德国人有钱
<metbsd> 那么多电脑干嘛，开网吧啊
<ghost_lemon> 赞美还在用台机的
<gebjgd> vic_, 我的2台都是arch
<vic_> 不用赞美我。。哈哈
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 他老婆用啊
<gebjgd> vic_, 老婆的都是win7
<metbsd> 你几个老婆啊
<metbsd> 4太笔记本
<gebjgd> metbsd, 一个人2台笔记本阿
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 你没看吗 "都是"
<Stifler> ...
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 一个不会说 “都是”win7 吧
<vic_> 国内穷人就一个3000元的台式机的掩面泪奔，鄙视四太笔记本的
<metbsd> 3000元的台式机配置比你10000的笔记本都好
<gebjgd> vic_, 2004 2006 2009年各1台
<Stifler> metbsd: 齐人之乐 啊
<gebjgd> vic_, 还有今年的上网本
<vic_> 且。那得看啥时候买的好不好
<gebjgd> vic_, 有毛钱阿
<vic_> gebjgd: 没钱还那么多
<vic_> gebjgd: 有钱你还开博物馆咋地？
<gebjgd> vic_, 每3年一个而已
<metbsd> 这么说我都不止5个笔记本了
<einKindvonGott> .com ls
<metbsd> 2个tb
<einKindvonGott> .c ls
<einKindvonGott> .command cd
<vic_> 好想好想买个笔记本啊。。。木钱啊
<vic_> 木没木啊！！！！！！！
<metbsd> 那你现在用啥上网啊
<Stifler> ls
<metbsd> 其实笔记本没用，我现在都是用台式机的显示器键盘和鼠标
<einKindvonGott> 多买几个屏幕用awesome 就爽了
<einKindvonGott> 频道里要是有命令查询就好了
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 几个 笔记本可以 吗
<metbsd> 我记得以前用linux，mplayer都无法在外接显示器放
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 不知道，没那么多本。。。
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) o
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 没设定好吧
<ghost_lemon> gebjgd:) 可以的吗
<ghost_lemon> 1、因科学问题对病人造成的伤害，医院不负责任。2、因医生本人技术问题，或者不负责任，违反操作规程造成的医疗事故，医院不负责任。3、……上面密密麻麻地写满了字，他都不记得有些什么了。最后一行是重点：其他。
<Stifler> 在终端启动程序时，怎样不让它打印调试信息？
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 怎么整段的发文？
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: --quiet?
<vic_> 只要没有回车。。。可以发很长的文把
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 我试试哈
<einKindvonGott> vic_: 但在我自己这看是分开的
<vic_> 那就不知道了
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:)在看 反动文章呢
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 不行，xx >> /dev/null也不行，纠结了
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 什么程序？
<leyle> vim编辑器里面用 "+y 复制的文字，复制不到其他地方去阿
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 因为没有打开系统clipboad
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 亦歌AIR版...
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 系统clipboard？怎么打开阿？
<einKindvonGott> leyle: :version看一下
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 前面是`-'号的话。..重新编译吧。。。
<leyle> einKindvonGott: VIM - Vi IMproved 7.2 (2008 Aug 9, compiled Sep 28 2010 07:11:04)
<gebjgd> leyle, set paste
<gebjgd> leyle, 鼠标划就行了
<gebjgd> leyle, 或者输出到一个中间的tmp文件
<leyle> gebjgd: 哦？set paste 是啥子意思？具体说一下吧
<gebjgd> leyle, google
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 如gebjgd所说，可以有别的办法，就是不太方便。。。
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 他说那个 set paste 还是无法复制出来，你说的 -  是不是  VIM -Vi  中间的这个 -？
<einKindvonGott> leyle: set paste是粘贴，不是复制用的:)
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 额，ms更复杂了，就是我说要用“+y 只有重新编译了？
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 复制出来的话，试一下鼠标中建
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 不用，先看看中建能用不
<alvin_rxg> Stifler: blabla 2>&1 > /dev/null
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 鼠标中键居然是我刚在irc里面聊天打的字
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 你用的什么终端？
<Stifler> alvin_rxg: 直接 xx >/dev/null &好像阻止不了
<leyle> einKindvonGott: ubuntu 默认的 ，应该是gnome-terminal 吧
<alvin_rxg> Stifler: ??????????????
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 在vim中，用鼠标高亮你要复制的内容，然后鼠标中建
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 粘贴
<Stifler> alvin_rxg: blabla >/dev/null还是大量打印调试信息
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 囧，这样的话，就没有必要用vim了，gedit 更方便
<alvin_rxg> Stifler: blabla 2>&1 > /dev/null
<gebjgd> 囧
<gebjgd> 囧
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) blabla 2>/dev/null
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 也不是，只是系统默认没有把那一项打开
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) blabla 2>/dev/null
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 如何打开阿？
<Stifler> 我试试哈
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 还有吗
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 重新编译...:(
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 2是错误输出
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 或者，换个终端
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 没有默认是标准输出
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 比如mlterm
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 哦？用gvim还是无法复制出来阿
<ghost_lemon> leyle:) vi在 ibm 有个很好的入门文章
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 解决了吗
<ghost_lemon> .....
<ghost_lemon> 又来一个
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 解决了吗
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 应该和终端没有啥子关系吧
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 按照alvin_rxg的方法没能解决
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 我试试你的
<ghost_lemon> stlifey:) 和 Stifler 是什么关系，太象了
<stlifey> 没关系。。。。
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 。。。
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 是没什么关系，我没用过gnome-term，但我知道mlterm/xterm可以
<einKindvonGott> 不用重新编译就能让vim和系统剪贴板交互
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) alvin_rxg 是对的， 应该还要试下错误输出
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 有些程序的输出 使用错误输出 而不是标准输出
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 奇怪的是按照你的方法确实好了
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 哦，如果重新编译，有无啥子注意需要注意的
<alvin_rxg> - -|||
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 也许该程序直接用的标准输出？
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 省去了编译的麻烦。顺便问一下，我的字是一整段还是分开的几行？
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 说明那个是 错误输出。 0 输入，1标准输出，2错误输出
<stlifey> 发现github默认的空间只有300MB？是不是要增加空间只能成为付费用户？
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 哦，我搞混了
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 你试的结果是这个程序用的是错误输出
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 我也没自己编译过vim，网上有专门的教程
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 在我这里konversation 下是整段的
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 嗯
<einKindvonGott> leyle: ok,明白了
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 你用的是ubuntu?
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 恩。是阿
<ghost_lemon> 真高兴， 终于 帮到人了。 来了那么久，都没机会 帮人。 只因自己能力太差
<Stifler> 这里是各种LINUXER的集散地啊
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 哦？明白了我的问题了
<stlifey> 没人用github？。。。
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 你比我厉害多了啊，呵呵
<vic_> 作为潜水党，，，俺只看
<Stifler> vic_: 咳咳
<einKindvonGott> leyle:ubuntu好像和debian一样吧，不太鼓励用户自己编译东西
<einKindvonGott> leyle: 明白什么了？
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 所以我只能 帮你啊。其他高深的，我连知道是什么都不知道。 只知道一些 qt
<leyle> einKindvonGott: 我，我看你说明白了，想问你明白了什么
<vic_> Stifler: 嘿嘿
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 如果 ubuntu 能出 gubuntu 就好了。
<leyle> gubuntu 是啥子？g？
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 懂QT也厉害啊，我只会写HELLO WORLD
<ghost_lemon> leyle:) gnome ubuntu啊。  gnome 不是 ubuntu的默认桌面了。
<Stifler> vic_: ^.^
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 别夸我。 我会飘飘然的
<leyle> ghost_lemon: …………
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 不是了么？
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 那默认桌面是什么？
<ghost_lemon> leyle:) gnome ubuntu啊。  gnome 不是 ubuntu的默认桌面了。变成 unity 了。 我想 应该照顾 一下 老用户的感情。应该退出 gubuntu 与xubuntu,kubuntu一样
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) unity啊
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: ^.^
<gebjgd> ghost_lemon, 用别的发行版不就行了
<gebjgd> ghost_lemon, 或者自己装
<einKindvonGott> leyle: :-)，我是说我明白了，在我这里看到的文字排版，和在你那里看
<einKindvonGott> 到的是不一样的
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 郁闷死了。 装了 11.04 就不能装 gnome3。 装了 gnome3 必需卸掉 unity
<Stifler> 看来要投奔ARCH了
<Stifler> or Debian
<ghost_lemon> gebjgd:) 关键是 新版gnome和 unity 水火不容。
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: ....不懂gnome...话说从来没用过
<ghost_lemon> gebjgd:) 要不我继续 ubuntu，用 unity。 要不只能投靠 别的开发版。 但我不想 背叛 ubuntu 。
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 那么喜欢gnome?好想好几个发行版都是gnome吧
<ghost_lemon> gebjgd:) 但 ubuntu 这样 是逼我 要背叛
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 问题是 我不想不用 ubuntu 啊
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 没事，放在心里就行
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) .... 象 逝去 的回忆???
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 我也是从ubuntu入门的，对u也有感情
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 虽然当时用的是wubi
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 如果退出了 gubuntu 的话。 不用 ubuntu 默认的发行版， 而用 gubuntu，至少这样我还能留在 ubuntu 阵营里呢
<vic_> 俺是rh9
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 如果推出了 gubuntu 的话。 不用 ubuntu 默认的发行版， 而用 gubuntu，至少这样我还能留在 ubuntu 阵营里呢
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 然后转了debian，但这并不防碍我爱ubuntu~
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) ............
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 就是说 移民了， 但还是 爱中国？
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 不用那么想，linux都是一样的
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 有时感情 说不明白。 事实上 可能是用什么 发行版 都一样。 理性上是如此， 但感性上呢？
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 自己定制UBUNTU吧
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 感性上也是啊，都是一家，只不过换了个门进
<gebjgd> ghost_lemon, 就像你老婆一样
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 以后不知道会不会改进。 但现在 定制 安装 gnome3， gnome3 也不在 官方源里。 这样 用得也别扭
<gebjgd> ghost_lemon, 跑了还是跑了
<Stifler> gebjgd: ...
<ghost_lemon> gebjgd:) .........
<gebjgd> ghost_lemon, 别纠结了
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 那你守着gnome2吧
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) gnome2 就不纠结了。 gnome2 ubuntu默认就提供。 我是要跟随 gnome3
<Stifler> 我觉得用一段时间UBUNTU换DEBIAN很方便吧
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 哦
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 我是要 跟随 gnome3, ubuntu
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 纠结~
<ghost_lemon> Stifler:) 基本 ubuntu 没升一次版本。 我就重装一次
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 很方便，无缝转接
<ghost_lemon> 算了，不纠结了。
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: 跟我以前一样
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 嗯啊
<ghost_lemon> 反动文章也看完了。 认真去忙了
<Stifler> ghost_lemon: ...
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 不知道为什么越来越没激情了
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 只能靠 反动文章来刺激了
<vic_> ，麻木了
<ghost_lemon> vic_:)
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 但是非debian系的要适应适应
<ghost_lemon> 不说了。 潜水中
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 其实我想进 gentoo, 但 太怕了。
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 嗯，就像我用不惯RPM系的一样
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:) 什么时候 专心折腾一下 gentoo
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 有了awesome啥都无所谓了,haha
<einKindvonGott> ghost_lemon: 那个也是我想玩的，但没时间折腾。。。
<ghost_lemon> einKindvonGott:)
<ghost_lemon> 不说了。
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 还是有点所谓的
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 比如slackware，很多操作习惯和debian系的不一样
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: BASE+X+awesome+Glib+Klib
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 没用过..
<vic_> klib是啥
<Stifler> vic_: KDE runtime
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: debian/ubuntu系的好处是特别方便，很多东西都是现成的
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 嗯，不过aur也不错
<vic_> arch威武
<Stifler> vic_: ^.^
<alvin_rxg> busing: 谁让你这么空的，赶紧去把宠物店的那谁搞定，你就不会想乱七八糟的了
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 曾经装上slackware,然后悲剧地发现，不知道联网命令是什么。。。
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: ...
<busing> alvin_rxg:) .... 好吧。
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 当时就震惊了，然后换回debian，发现很多命令功能一样，但命
<einKindvonGott> 令名不同。。。
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: debian/ubuntu就舒服多了，dpkg/apt统管一切
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: DEBIAN系确实不错
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 不过将来还是要肯下slack，只要牛仔继续搞下去
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: slack有啥特色？
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 灵活自主
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: linux都这样..
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 可以学到不少linux的东西
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 哦
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 是，本质都一样，但各发行版的理念稍有不同
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 用的啥包管理？
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: slack？
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: yes
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 忘了。。。
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: - -
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: slack的包管理不如apt
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 我记得slack是第一个LINUX发行版吧
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 这个版的理念就是kiss，
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 恩，历史最悠久的
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 最古老的发行版..
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 好像Patrick说过，用户应该知道自己需要什么，自己的系统里
<einKindvonGott> 有些什么。所以slack是完全交给用户管理的
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 这点是最吸引我的地方
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 貌似比GENTOO还考功力啊
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 当然。这也意味着要么打造一个井井有条的系统，要么满地鸡毛。。。
<gebjgd> Stifler, 没有包管理器
<gebjgd> Stifler, 不能自己解决包依赖关系
<gebjgd> Stifler, 土的掉渣了
<Stifler> gebjgd: 那依赖啥的自己搞的话累死哦
<Stifler> gebjgd: LFS算了
<gebjgd> Stifler, arch就够了
<Stifler> gebjgd: 正解，arch or debian
<einKindvonGott> gebjgd: 有包管理器，只是没apt那么强
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 有包管理，但是不管依赖，什么意思。。。
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 意思是其包管理不会像apt那样执行非常严格的依赖检查
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 哦
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 因为slacker们一般都是自己编译需要的软件，所以他们不太需
<einKindvonGott> 要大管家式的apt
<metbsd> slack都没有pkg management system
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 这就是slack的理念，知道自己要什么，知道自己在做什么
<metbsd> 已经落后了
<metbsd> 一个pms是很起码的
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 呵呵，有的，只是功能不是太强而已
<metbsd> slack的pms很简陋的
<metbsd> 其实RPM的该是最成熟的
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: debian/ubuntu的也是很成熟的
<metbsd> redhat比大便出道早吧
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 很奇怪，我不太喜欢rpm这个字母组合，所以一直对redhat系的东
<einKindvonGott> 东有心理距离
<metbsd> 无理由的歧视
<vic_> rpm的依赖是个噩梦 不知道现在咋样了
<metbsd> 基本上所有pms都有依赖问题
<metbsd> rpm可能比其他的还好些
<Stifler> RMP主要是用的少，没经验
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 不是歧视～～
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: redhat比debian晚，没搞错的话，晚不少出道～
<metbsd> 你并没有用过RPM平台的linux，你只是因为不喜欢这三个字母就不喜欢
<Stifler> 我从红旗入手的时候也看不惯APT系，现在反过来了。。。
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: :-)不喜欢不等于歧视哈
<Stifler> 跟VIM和EMACS一样，没啥可争的
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: O, 伟大的emacs， 强悍的vim~
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: ^.^
<vic_> vim emacs 痛苦的抉择啊
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 都已娶进门
<metbsd> 我之前抛弃debian就是因为他的conf.d喜欢搞特殊
<einKindvonGott> vic_: 不用犹豫，两个都要
<metbsd> 一个httpd.conf喜欢搞得四分五裂，偏要跟其他*nix不一样
<vic_> 两个都要 都用不好
<einKindvonGott> vic_: 不一定，分开任务类型即可
<Stifler> metbsd: *NIX用啥？rc.conf?
<metbsd> 不是
<metbsd> 你看看你的APACHE2的CONF
<metbsd> 里面分的很碎的
<Stifler> metbsd: 确实恼火
<metbsd> 一旦需要debug就很浪费时间
<metbsd> 根本不是什么大不了的，但是debian/ubuntu偏偏喜欢搞得很碎
<Stifler> metbsd: 嗯
<Stifler> metbsd: 我现在一换版本就无从下手了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 在公司下载三国11呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<Stifler> gebjgd: - -
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aria2c 竟然才40k
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你信么
<metbsd> 要看换什么，debian换ubuntu应该很好
<Stifler> gebjgd: 网络安装吧...
<gebjgd> Stifler, ?
<gebjgd> Stifler, aria2c
<gebjgd> Stifler, 你竟然不知道什么是aria2c?
<metbsd> 不就是个多线程下载器吗
<Stifler> gebjgd: 用的少，忘了，平时wget的
<metbsd> 还算迅雷好啊
<Stifler> 还好左右都有WIN键。。。拇指怪怪的。。。
<gebjgd> metbsd, 从来没用过迅雷
<gebjgd> metbsd, 以前都是快车
<gebjgd> metbsd, 蚂蚁
<metbsd> 那是在很久很久以前吧，蚂蚁
<gebjgd> metbsd, 2004?
<gebjgd> 2001?
<metbsd> 蚂蚁是老掉牙的下载器，好像都不支持多线程的
<gebjgd> metbsd, 支持
<metbsd> 现在的qq下载器也很快，和迅雷一样，永远都是全速
<Fivesheep> 迅雷离线下载1PB空间..
<metbsd> 1PB什么意思
<Stifler> 咱们讨论lin的吧..
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 用迅雷, 感受祖国的爱.. lol
<Fivesheep> metbsd, 1024 TB
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 哈哈
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 还真用不到迅雷
<Fivesheep> 现在直接下载个东西都疑神疑鬼的..
<metbsd> aria2c都没有GUI的
<Fivesheep> 已经开始大量买软件了. 但有些东西还是不想付钱.
<metbsd> linux的crossover office好像要钱的吧
<gebjgd> libreoffice 足够了
<Fivesheep> plain text足够, 大不了用 google doc
<Stifler> 我觉得abiword也不错
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 电子表格呢
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 你在网吧怎么用的linux?
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, google doc支持
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没网
<metbsd> excel
<Fivesheep> 没网的时候 还干啥活
<metbsd> linux的任何office纯粹是浪费时间
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我家里现在就没网
<metbsd> 兼容性太差
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 我在机房，自己用多余的零件拼了一个..
<gebjgd> metbsd, pdf输出就够了
<metbsd> 倒也是个办法
<metbsd> 但是就少了一个选择
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: Ok
<metbsd> linux修改pdf用啥软件
<gebjgd> metbsd, libreoffice
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 就是网速快，环境烂的可以
<gebjgd> metbsd, 开pdf import
<gebjgd> metbsd, 直接修改pdf
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 就当是弥补吧，^_^
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 没网怎么过日子.. 搜索个紧急避孕的方法都不行
<gebjgd> metbsd, 我老婆现在就用openoffice.她其他同学都是ms office，没有任何问题
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我们有套
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: ^,^
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 破裂
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 不怕
<Stifler> Fivesheep: - -!
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 直接ems回帝都
<Fivesheep> 德国上网很贵么
<vic_> gebjgd: 表格不乱，公式不乱？复杂格式不乱？？
<gebjgd> vic_, 她们就写word
<gebjgd> vic_, 不乱
<gebjgd> vic_, 正常的很
<metbsd> 用最多的还是excel
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 现在老婆用umts
<einKindvonGott> latex不很好么
<gebjgd> einKindvonGott, 扯淡。艺术系的女生用latex
<Fivesheep> 你老婆竟然是搞艺术的?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 是阿
<Fivesheep> 有前途啊
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 艺术设计科学
<einKindvonGott> gebjgd: 哈哈哈，原来如此，算我没说
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 你怎么认识她的
<Fivesheep> 我还以为你们是同学
<metbsd> 那些学校门口下课后都是好车接送的
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 她比我小一岁
<gebjgd> metbsd, 她家90年就有车了
<gebjgd> metbsd, 富二代
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 怎么能是同学
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 那你怎么认识搞艺术的女生...
<Fivesheep> 码农应该很难勾搭上这类女性的
<metbsd> 那你也是富二代吧
<knownbad> 谁说的？  前女友就是高平民艺术的。
<Stifler> ..
<knownbad> 平面。。。
<metbsd> 我最喜欢搞艺术了
<knownbad> 打错了。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, qq
<gebjgd> metbsd, 不是
<Stifler> 都好幸福
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 这都可以??
<metbsd> 那你确实有本事啊，搞个富二代
<Fivesheep> 我还从来没用qq跟不认识的女性聊过...
<metbsd> 肯定是她倒追你的
<knownbad> 个人觉的不是，搞艺术的很难搞。。。。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 可以阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 纯网恋
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 我身边网聊结婚的多了
<Fivesheep> 你有什么过人之处不?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 你太大惊小怪了
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没有
<metbsd> 你们都挺纯洁的，除了 gebjgd
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 能吃能睡能放屁
<Fivesheep> and a footlong johnson?
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 滚
<Fivesheep> 看来你知道johnson是啥..
<knownbad> 德国香肠
<metbsd> 德国香长有多长
<Fivesheep> 为啥我上网那么多年... 也有13年了, 就没勾搭上过任何女人呢..
<Fivesheep> 唉..
<Fivesheep> 悲鸣
<einKindvonGott> * testing
<metbsd> 你整天聊些LINUX, KERNEL，在给你30年也搭不上女人
<knownbad> 不是见过比基尼吗？
<metbsd> 而且还用webqq那么土
<metbsd> 别说美女，丑女都摇头了
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 我现在怀疑那个女的是做某种勾当的. 陪游 陪上床
<Fivesheep> 后悔了, 应该把她电话留下
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 洋气的类QQ是什么？
<metbsd> 洋气的应该用qq2011吧
<knownbad> 是啊，就是要敢嘛
<metbsd> 那玩意，微博股票，拼图，啥都有
<einKindvonGott> metbsd: 明白了，哈
<Fivesheep> 最近是没碰到什么美女, 倒是连续几天都在客户家里看到达赖喇嘛的照片
<knownbad> lol
<metbsd> haha
<Fivesheep> 富人区
<metbsd> 你快变GAY了
<Stifler> ...
<Fivesheep> gay的客户我都碰到不少, 都很整洁, 和蔼.. 好打交道
<metbsd> 达赖喇嘛最近还有活动吗
<Fivesheep> 退休了吧
<Fivesheep> 讲讲经书 大概
<metbsd> 他在哪国啊
<metbsd> 中国好像回不去了吧
<Fivesheep> 达兰萨拉
<Fivesheep> metbsd, 这就是我心向明月, 奈何明月照沟渠. 抛出橄榄枝, 别人不愿意接, 还诋毁一番..
<metbsd> 五羊，你在哪里啊，广州吗
<Fivesheep> 不
<metbsd> 你来自广州？
<Fivesheep> 我在广州, 我哪有胆子说这些...
<Fivesheep> 不是..
<Fivesheep> 来自离广州150KM的小城镇
<Fivesheep> 乡下人
<metbsd> 在国外呆着确实有点浪费JB了
<Fivesheep> 没有省城人天生的傲气
<metbsd> 想当年刚从国外回来时，我半年搞的女的，比以前那么多年在国外搞的总和还要多很多
<Fivesheep> 生活消费低.. 晚上是没啥鸡巴事
<metbsd> 你在哪国
<Fivesheep> 帝国主义的根据地
<metbsd> 英美
<Fivesheep> 英是跟班
<metbsd> 美国哪里
<Fivesheep> 本土西北角
<metbsd> 西雅图
<Fivesheep> bingo...
<metbsd> 去过一次
<Fivesheep> 成天下雨
<metbsd> 气候跟温哥华差不多
<Fivesheep> 没那么冷
<Fivesheep> 2小时车程
<Fivesheep> 还是3小时
<metbsd> 在温哥华呆了3年
<Fivesheep> 为啥就跑回国了呢
<metbsd> 国外呆着无聊啊
<Fivesheep> 心系祖国, 放弃国外高薪工作?
<Fivesheep> 没啊.. 我觉得还挺有意思的.. 每两周就有party...
<metbsd> 我那时去温哥华，都没几个大陆人，都是些JB台湾人
<Fivesheep> 香港人多的是
<metbsd> 少数香港，新加坡，马来印尼
<Fivesheep> 我老家那边在温哥华的似乎也很多
<metbsd> 我去的早，台湾人最多
<metbsd> 台湾人都TM娘娘腔
<metbsd> 听着想揍他
<Fivesheep> 不至于吧. 我觉得挺好听的. 柔和一些
<Fivesheep> 普通话过于抑扬顿挫..
<metbsd> 你被同化了
<Fivesheep> 我没见过几个台湾人.. 在这
<Fivesheep> 我住的一带, 大部分是我老家那过来的
<metbsd> 你老家哪的
<Fivesheep> 台山
<metbsd> 知道
<metbsd> 之前在阳江做项目
<metbsd> 听过吧
<Fivesheep> 不过海外台山人名声不好, 农村出来的, 喜欢互相踩
<Fivesheep> metbsd, 核电?
<metbsd> 阳江十八子啊
<metbsd> 卖剪刀，菜刀的，哈哈
<Fivesheep> 这个倒是知道
<Fivesheep> 我以为你是参加核电项目. 阳江 台山 各一个
<metbsd> 不是，是做数字电视
<metbsd> 真的要睡了，太晚了，明天在聊
<Fivesheep> 晚安
<Fivesheep> 明天要上班. 今天感冒休息..
<knownbad> 爆毙
<Fivesheep> 不至于.. 不ot
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<knownbad> 为了养老婆我都得OT.
<gebjgd> 爆毙
<knownbad> 老婆没什么不良嗜好就喜欢花钱。
<vic_> 睡觉了睡觉了 大家也洗洗睡把
<knownbad> 我都起床洗的。
<knownbad> 后天气温升了十八度。
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍜ 
<^k^>  06:14
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-14
<TopWinStudio> 有人在嘛？请教一下10.10下安装gnome3的问题。
<TopWinStudio> 我安装了gnome3 shell，可是桌面一点变化都没有呢。怎么回事呢
<TopWinStudio> 这么早看来是没有人啊？
<TopWinStudio> 我安装了gnome3 shell，可是桌面一点变化都没有呢。怎么回事呢
<starmoon> What systems does the GNU C Library run on? 这是什么意思
<TopWinStudio> GNU C库在什么系统上运行？
<TopWinStudio> 我安装了gnome3 shell，可是桌面一点变化都没有呢。怎么回事呢
<starmoon> does 不是不什么系统吗
<starmoon> does在这里是什么意思
<TopWinStudio1> 大家好。
<TopWinStudio1> 有人吗？
<^k^> TopWinStudio1, 好  ㍟ 
<TopWinStudio1> 8点了。
<TopWinStudio1> 问一下安装gnome3的问题。
<TopWinStudio1> 有人知道吗？？
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍠ 
<Loongjiang> test
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍠ 
<crose> 狗的猫腻
<crose> 有人在 Ubuntu 宣传推广区发垃圾帖
<wzlxx> arch使用ufw用添加守护进程吗？
<TopWinStudio> 有没有人安装了gnome3啊？交流一下啊。
<wcheng> fedora 的irc里面没人了
<wcheng> 请问一下fedora的语言是怎么设置的呢
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 系统首选项？
<wcheng> 没看到恩
<OT_iux> Language support?
<wcheng> 没有这一项啊
<OT_iux> >_< 额，那我就不知道了
<wcheng> 我开始也以为在里面 可是找了半天也没有呢
<OT_iux> 手动装装 gnome-user-guide-zh  language-support-fonts-zh-hans 行不行呢？
<wcheng> 试试哈
<Loongjiang> wcheng: when you login ,you can choose the language
<hkof11> 安装时选软件时可以选，忘了怎么弄出那个东西了.
<Loongjiang> wcheng: when you login ,you can choose the language
<wcheng> Loongjiang i can‘t see it 。i install system used livecd
<Loongjiang> wcheng: that ok,the same to do
<wcheng> 是不是 安装 svn co http://svn.fedorahosted.org/svn/system-config-language
 * Oicebot 对wcheng说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<wcheng> Loongjiang just restart and choose？
<Loongjiang> wcheng: logout and choose
<wcheng> Loongjiang try it
<wcheng> Loongjiang: thanks , i choose chinese , but it still display english
<Eua> :-D
<Eua> 各位早安。
<Oicebot> 早安, Eua女士
<Eua> 我是男性
<Eua> Oicebot早啊
<lemonhall> ..............
<lemonhall> Eua: 小O是机器人
<Eua> OMG！
<TopWinStudio> 有没有人有安装gnome3的经验呢，我想安装啊。但是没有成功啊？
<Eua> 我装过
<OT_iux> 这里是不是没人装Gnome3
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<Eua> 不过实在11.04上
<xiamx> lemonhall, 机器人不分男女么？
<OT_iux> 早安
<Oicebot> 早安, OT_iux心肝
<OT_iux> @@
<xiamx> ehmm 有意思
<Eua> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<xiamx> 早安
<Oicebot> 早安, xiamx女士
<xiamx> Oicebot, -_-...
<xj12> 请教个问题
<xiamx> -_--|||
<Eua> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<xiamx> xj12, 说
<xj12> ubuntu 安装以后友好多的选择项 怎么删除其中不常用的
<xj12> xiamx ,谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 早
<MeaCulpa> Oicebot: 早
<xj12> hello？
<xiamx> xj12, 不知道你说的是什么选择想
<xiamx> ×项
 * lemonhall 我是不是被小O忽略了啊？
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你可以说下 早\安
<lemonhall> 我是不是被小O忽略了啊？
 * Oicebot 对lemonhall说：从目前来看觉得是啊。
 * lemonhall 哭
 * Oicebot 心软了，摸摸 lemonhall ，别哭啊~
 * lemonhall 摊爪
<xiamx> lemonhall, 你绝对是宅男。。
<xj12> xiamx,我没说清楚，我的意思是说，我安装ubuntu以后，开机后有好几个系统选择项。我报答清楚了？
<shiky> 现在哪个QQ可以接收文件跟图片，不要wine出来的。
<xiamx> xj12, 删除不常用的？现在一共有几个？  保留 Kernel , Kernel -single,  memtest 和你的windows就可以了
<xiamx> xj12, 升级内核后建议新内核用过一周后再卸载旧的
<xiamx> shiky, linuxqq
<shiky> xiamx: 这个好像好久的了，一直没有更新吧？
<xj12> 我第一次安装ubuntu时出错了，有两个多余的残留
<xj12> xiamx，我第一次安装ubuntu时出错了，有两个多余的残留项
<xiamx> shiky, 没有别的了， Empathy 不能图片，  pidgin 不能自定义图片， Eva或许可以，LinuxQQ绝对行，webqq 没文件
<crose>  xj12: update-grub
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我明显没有OT宅。。。。。他写出来的这种小机器人啊
<xj12> 我是新来的，给大家报声早安
<Oicebot> 早安, xj12同学
<shiky> xiamx: 谢谢
<OT_iux> @@
<xiamx> lemonhall, 反正你很宅..
<OT_iux> !trans Auto|en 愿光指引你前进的道路
<xj12> xiamx，在运行中输入？
<xj12> 我是新手
<xiamx> xj12, sudo cat /etc/fstab 然后 pastebin下
 * Oicebot 译 OT_iux 说: May light guide your way 
<xiamx> Oicebot, 求源码
<iGoogle> 还要参数翻译啊。@
<OT_iux> @@恩
<lemonhall> !tran Auto|en 愿原力与你同在
<xiamx> xj12, 在终端
<xj12> xiamx，显示的是：# /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<xj12> #
<xj12> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<xj12> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<xj12> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<xj12> #
<^k^> xj12:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<OT_iux> !trans auto|ja 笨蛋
 * Oicebot 译 OT_iux 说: ばか 
<lemonhall> !trans Auto|en 不要嘛
<xiamx> xj12, 贴道 http://code.bulix.org
 * Oicebot 译 lemonhall 说: Do Well 
<lemonhall> !trans Auto|ja 不要嘛
<iGoogle> @@纯玩。会被踢的
 * Oicebot 译 lemonhall 说: うまくいく 
<lemonhall> !trans Auto|en 愿原力与你同在
<crose> !trans Auto|ja 雅蠛蝶
<OT_iux> xiamx: 你想要啥源码@@
<lemonhall> crose: .........................
 * Oicebot 译 lemonhall 说: May the Force be with you 
 * Oicebot 译 crose 说: 雅-分の蝶飛ぶ 
<crose> lemonhall: :P
<iGoogle> 俄。 roylez 你又挂上去了？
<lemonhall> 啊，这句话翻译的太好了。。。
<xiamx> !trans auto|en 我想要你这小bot的源码
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 是GOOLGE的引擎？
<OT_iux> 是的
<OT_iux> xiamx: =3= 部分我自己控制用的后门不能公开
<lemonhall> OT_iux: 果然，May the Force be with you....这翻译的太地道了
<OT_iux> lol
<iGoogle> 啥语言的？ OT_iux
<xj12> xiamx，然后呢？
 * Oicebot 译 xiamx 说: I want you to this little bot source code 
<xiamx> xj12, 链接发给我
<xiamx> 延迟好大。。
<iGoogle> .
<OT_iux> iGoogle: mirc.......
<xj12> xiamx，收到了吗？
<xiamx> 能不能英语翻译中文？
<iGoogle> .. 说你这bot用啥语言的。
<xiamx> xj12,没
<iGoogle> xiamx: 就是调用google的一个api。
<microcai> iGoogle:  ruby
<xj12> xiamx，http://code.bulix.org/0c3wrg-79695
<xiamx> 这是microcai写的？
<lemonhall> !trans Auto|zh May the Force be with you
<iGoogle> ruby的，lol
<iGoogle> 别人写过的啊
<xiamx> xj12, 你这好多分区..
 * Oicebot 译 lemonhall 说: 愿原力与你同在 
<xj12> xiamx，我还有win操作系统
<xiamx> xj12, 刚才有人说的  sudo update-grub你可以试试
<OT_iux> iGoogle: 就是用mirc的脚本写的啊
<iGoogle> 。。
<xiamx> !trans Auto|zh May it never change and may it never change us.
 * Oicebot 译 xiamx 说: 愿它永远不会改变，并可能它永远不会改变我们。 
<xiamx> !trans Auto|zh May it never change. May it never change us.
 * Oicebot 译 xiamx 说: 愿它永远不会改变我们。 
<iGoogle> OT_iux: 省略掉auto嘛
<xiamx> 晕，我写了2句话 就给我翻译了一句？
<OT_iux> iGoogle: 省略掉有的时候会出问题
<iGoogle> 自己判断，后期添加上就是
<xj12> xiamx，用过之后显示的是found some image
<xiamx> !trans Auto|zh to witness these long yet beautiful days of promise
 * Oicebot 译 xiamx 说: 看到这些美丽的日子还长的承诺 
 * xiamx lubotu2 spam 我
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 小弟特来请教各位大哥，请论坛大哥指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325445&p=2273194#p2273194 现在我有块硬盘是GPT EFI 这种引导的 我现在想备份引导分区，备份分区表，请各位大哥教我 注意啊，这可不是MBR，不是dd 512能解决的 请论坛 的高手帮我，小弟跪求 统计信息: 发表于 由 moonvvv — 2011-04-14 9:33
<xiamx> xj12, 重启试试？
<xj12> xiamx，我试试，谢谢～
<Kandu> xiamx: -_-b，總共才兩個分區
<xiamx> Kakurady, sda12
<xiamx> Kakurady, 错了
<xiamx> Kandu, sda12
<xj12> xiamx,好像还是不行，不过算了，谢谢
<xiamx> Kandu, 说明之前肯定有至少8个
<OT_iux> iGoogle: 我只设置了翻译成中文可以省略
<OT_iux> !trans show me the money
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 译 OT_iux 说: 给我钱 
<Kandu> xiamx: 哦，我弄錯了，我說的是 fstab :)
<OT_iux> !trans en 给我钱
<lubotu2> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot 译 OT_iux 说: Give me the money 
<Kandu> xj12: 把老內核刪掉些，啟動項就少一些了
<TopWinStudio> show me the money
<xj12> kandu,具体怎么做呢？
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez> iGoogle: 我居然还有帽子
<iGoogle> 看你昨天干嘛了。
<xj12> Kandu,具体怎么做呢？我是新手
<roylez> iGoogle: 想放雷就放吧
<iGoogle> OT_iux: 原始的，应该都省略。都是auto
<iGoogle> 。
<xiamx> Kandu, 他就有一个内核，残留的估计是上次安装到别的分区里的linux kernel
<Kandu> xj12: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuSkills
<^k^> ⇪ title: UbuntuSkills - Ubuntu中文
<Kandu> xiamx: 哦
<xiamx> Kandu, 我看他分区太多。。不敢随便给指示
<Kandu> xj12: 如果是那樣的話，直接改 grub 配置，把沒用的刪了就好
<xj12> 不好意思啊，给你们找麻烦了
<Kandu> xiamx: 我也不敢，真怕他把正用的內核啟動項給刪了
<xj12> Kandu，怎么该？
<xiamx> Kandu, 所以说...
<xj12> 没事的，不用担心
<xiamx> xj12, ：）大不了再装一次？
<xj12> 算了，我忘了一会还有课。我上课去了，^_^，谢谢你们～先下了
<wzlxx> 谁用screen？
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/pBFiw.jpg
<lemonhall> Kandu: 这个东西好啊。。。虽然用了这么久了。。也不敢说全会啊
<roylez> wzlxx: .
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我用，不过不熟悉。。。最近刚换用了TMUX
<wzlxx> roylez: 发现screen挺好的，但是那个向上滚屏是个问题啊…
<roylez> wzlxx: c-a [ ，不是挺好吗
<xiamx> lemonhall, TMUX是啥
<tenzu> roylez: 我笑出来了
<wzlxx> roylez: 只有这样了，和xterm不一样…有点不习惯…
<roylez> tenzu: 等着你升级
<sugus> tenzu: 今天没看到曼曼是吗
<tenzu> roylez: 应该是7月份领证
<wzlxx> lemonhall: tmux好用吗？
<tenzu> sugus: 没看到
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 基本上差不多。。。。BSD的产物。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 比我那时候好，我是3月答辩，12月领证
<xiamx> 问  软raid效率怎么样？
<roylez> tenzu: 港大每年11月25日发证
<lemonhall> roylez: 主席现在在哪个国家？
<roylez> lemonhall: 天朝
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 和screen哪个方便…
<xiamx> 问 软raid 5 效率怎么样？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我还以为只有我这么滚屏，原来都是这么搞的
<lemonhall> roylez: 你不偶读领证了么。。。
<tenzu> roylez: 我这快最后期限了，要不然得明年7月
<sugus> tenzu: 谢谢
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 这个问题..........不好回答啊
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 是只能这样了
<wzlxx> 哈哈
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 两个scrollback buffer，xterm的和screen的，要分开算阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这个我从没想过...
<tenzu> sugus: no prob.
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bjw1dg4ydz7lwjj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.min.us/ikxj5W.jpg
<wzlxx> lemonhall: tmux的快捷键引导是哪个？
<tenzu> roylez: 这个风格的漫画好像是棒子画的
<roylez> tenzu: 应该是
<Lavande> !trans Auto|zh The universe tends to trust us to the degree we trust ourselves.
 * Oicebot 译 Lavande 说: 宇宙倾向于信任我们，我们信任自己的程度。 
<Lavande> 这两天网速又杯具了，youku都看不起来，nnnnnnd
<wzlxx> 主席
<wzlxx> roylez: screen可以让xterm全屏吗？
 * Oicebot 对wzlxx说：对的。
<roylez> wzlxx: 全屏不是screen管的
<wzlxx> roylez: 刚才（openbox)一不小心把我的xterm弄成全屏了…
<Loongjiang> microcai: 打不开的链接，天朝真是进步了
<wzlxx> 现在不知道怎么弄回去了
<microcai> Loongjiang: ?
<xiamx> 玩Irc都应该玩vpn
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 穿越时空，穿超中国
<Loongjiang> microcai: 尊敬的用户：您输入的域名有误或站点访问失败，请尝试重新输入或使用以下服务功能
<microcai> Loongjiang:  那是 DNS 伪造
<microcai> Loongjiang:  换 google 的 DNS 就可以了
<Loongjiang> microcai: 哦，怎么换DNS
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ... ...
 * microcai DNS 怎么换？
<inerver> hoho
<xiamx> 我VPS的流量用不完，或许可以发放点vpn给大家用
<lemonhall> xiamx: 我要个试试
<lemonhall> xiamx: 虽然我又反动软件可以翻。。。但是也许VPN更快
<inerver> lemonhall》 ......反动软件。。。。哈哈
<xiamx> lemonhall, 明天再说，我还得设置设置，openvpn已经装好，但是带宽和流量控制不知道怎么设
<ofan> xiamx: 求vpn
<ofan> xiamx: 流量可以看openvpn输出的日志..
<wzlxx> openbox的默认全屏快捷键是哪个？
<wzlxx> 全屏而且是没有边框了…
<inerver> wzlxx=> openbox有边框的？
<xiamx> ofan, 带宽呢，我的VPS吞吐量大概 56MB/s，如果一天看一次日志估计用不了一天限定流量就用光了
<wzlxx> inerver: 有…
<wzlxx> 但我刚才我不知道怎么按的，把我的xterm+screen变成全屏而且没有边框了，菜单里的东西也都不能用了
<iGoogle> xiamx: 拉，帮我下一个flv?
<ofan> xiamx: ... 够了,我说输出的status,即时输出的
<iGoogle> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1jlr3-x0_Dw
<xiamx> iGoogle, 这游戏真..
<wzlxx> 还有就是screen复制的时候默认是vim按键，怎么变成emacs的…
<iGoogle> xiamx:  不大吧。
<xiamx> iGoogle, 还行
<xiamx> iGoogle, youtube有限速
<iGoogle> 我就看看是啥类型的
<xiamx> iGoogle, first person shoot
<xiamx> *er
<iGoogle> 截图看不出。像第3人称视角。。
<iGoogle> 或者45度
<xiamx> iGoogle, 29.32M
<iGoogle> @@@
<xiamx> iGoogle, 第一人称
<iGoogle> 有点大
<xiamx> ×视角
<xiamx> iGoogle, 快了, ETA 1:00
<iGoogle> :D
<ofan> xiamx: 哪里的vps
<xiamx> iGoogle, 一分钟以后再下 http://ambiance.xiamx.me/1jlr3-x0_Dw.flv
<xiamx> ofan, buyvm
<iGoogle> 俄。还有域名的。不错嘛
<iGoogle> 交钱的？
<xiamx> iGoogle, 玉米当然是买的
<wzlxx> tmux看着还可以…
<xiamx> iGoogle, 好了
<ofan> 一直用tmux的路过
<iGoogle> 多谢
<ofan> xiamx: 速度怎么样
<ofan> 主页打开很慢...
<wzlxx> ofan: 呵呵…它配置在哪？我想换引导键…
<wzlxx> ofan: 参考下配置？
<xiamx> ofan, vps网速在 56MB/s， io wait 比较高
<jyf1987> ofan: 昨天怎么不来
<ofan> wzlxx: .tmux.conf
<ofan> jyf1987: ?
<jyf1987> ofan: 我以前改写了ee那个down flash的脚本 你那有么
<ofan> jyf1987: 木有...
<jyf1987> 那等cfy了
<wzlxx> ofan: 我看上它的是它的C-b [的时候是emacs的移动方式…
<iGoogle> http://code.google.com/p/flash-down/ jyf1987
<^k^> ⇪ title: flash-down - download flash video from web - Google Project Hosting
<ofan> wzlxx: 可以自己绑定键
<jyf1987> iGoogle: 我不要你的perl的
<wzlxx> ofan: 默认配置文件在哪？
<iGoogle> 系统的perl，难道你留着玩啊。@
<jyf1987> 你那个带dbus的
<wzlxx> ofan: 我拷贝个过来…
<jyf1987> 而且我自己写的 改起来容易点
<jyf1987> 改别人的代码最烦
<asus> 谁知道怎么去掉opera在kde界面上的标题栏呀？？？？
<iGoogle> 直接说，看不懂。 nnnd
<jyf1987> 狗屁
<ofan> wzlxx: 默认配置是内置的
<Eua> 我用的是LXDE
<wzlxx> ofan: 木有默认配置文件？
<ofan> wzlxx: 木
<wzlxx> ofan: 晕…
<Loongjiang> 狗日的联通，老是改我的dns
<wzlxx> screen可以改成emacs的快捷键移动不？
<ofan> wzlxx: man screen
<flh> 大家好
<Oicebot> 你好呀, flh老伯
<flh> Oicebot: 您好，谢谢
<flh> Oicebot: 近来学习如何？
<wzlxx> roylez: 主席, screen里man一个东西，然后再用/搜索关键字的话会死
<flh> Oicebot: 咋不言语了？
<roylez> wzlxx: 没这毛病
<wzlxx> roylez: 知道了，不是screen的问题
<itrufeng> *: 大家是用的Y460的本本呀。
<wzlxx> roylez: C-a [后移动的时候可以改成emacs的键吗？
 * Oicebot 对wzlxx说：不对。
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 我们学校用的是ipv4/ipv6双栈网络，请问怎样配置啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325457&p=2273339#p2273339 在linux下怎样配置ipv4/ipv6双栈网络啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 liafei1992 — 2011-04-14 10:46
<itrufeng> *: 我的驱动装的总有问题呀。好郁闷。我用的是 ATI 5650的 本本显卡。谁帮我找一个官方的驱动呀。我在官方弄的 怕自己的不对。。。。。。
<roylez> wzlxx: 不用emacs就没这问题
<wzlxx> roylez: 汗…呵呵…
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 干嘛啥都放screen。热键冲突的
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我这好好的
<iGoogle> 多开一个终端多好。故意搞出麻烦。 :D
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 对的，没有这个问题，是我习惯了
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 没有几个快捷键啊…这样方便…
<wzlxx> roylez: 主席，参考下您的screen配置？
<iGoogle> 瓦片式排列的多xterm，最方便。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你用瓦片？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 多屏幕多XTERM最方便
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 弄两个屏幕，或者干脆弄两台计算机才是王道啊
<iGoogle> 一个屏幕，排4个quake-console样式的xterm呢。类似瓦片。
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 钱…
<roylez> wzlxx: http://github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<iGoogle> 切换屏幕，费劲。 lemonhall
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我screen+xterm，然后全屏
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 瓦片式的我用过一阵子。。觉得屏幕太小了。。。还是不给力。。最少是个23寸的才好
<iGoogle> 切换，都费劲
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 而且关键是瓦片式终端的字体就得设置小。。。久了视觉疲劳
<wzlxx> 不习惯瓦片…
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 现在屏幕很便宜啊。。。700块钱就可以买个不错的屏幕了。。。。
<wzlxx> 我OB，全屏
<wzlxx> unix世界里到处都是选择
<iGoogle> 可你都不知道quake-console啊。 wzlxx
<wzlxx> iGoogle: quake-console是什么？
<iGoogle> 搜索 雷神控制台
 * wzlxx 多谢主席…正在打开你的配置…
 * wzlxx 发现主席也有tmux的配置…
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 哈哈哈哈
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 这个名字台游戏了
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 中文搜出来全是游戏
<iGoogle> 当然
<iGoogle> 现成的有tilda guake等。都是学这搞出来的
<lemonhall> iGoogle: tilda我好想用过。。是用一个SHORT KEY就从上面滑动出来的那个？
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 游戏？
<iGoogle> 是啊
<iGoogle> 。
<lemonhall> wzlxx: http://linuxtoy.org/archives/tilda-and-yakuake.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 两个终端程序：Tilda & Yakuake — LinuxTOY
<wzlxx> roylez: 主席是通过什么显示标签名称的？
<roylez> wzlxx: 自己去翻我的zshrc
<NoIE> 请问，现在 AMD 显卡的驱动还是很糟糕吗？
<NoIE> 我在一个游戏论坛上咨询GTS450显卡的事儿。
<NoIE> 他们一个劲儿的相我推荐 5750 。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 神卡啊
<NoIE> 我快被说服了。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 5750貌似是个神卡
<NoIE> 我该投降吗？我该投降吗？我该投降吗？
<NoIE> lemonhall: 什么意思？
<lemonhall> NoIE: NV和AMD的驱动。。。貌似一直就是那个样子吧。。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 用了INTEL的集成显卡后才名表，原来可以这么美好的。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 当然你是要玩游戏。。。搞3D。。。。还是找个高端的卡吧
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我没听懂。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 5750性价比很高。。。。
<NoIE> lemonhall: 在Linux下的表现呢？
<lemonhall> NoIE: NV最近已经被AMD的卡压得喘不过气来了
<lemonhall> NoIE: .................
<lemonhall> NoIE: 仅就事论事
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你说的是这个终端啊…不用…嘿嘿
<wzlxx> 就xterm了
<NoIE> lemonhall: 我比较关心在linux下的性能、驱动问题。
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 这随自己喜好。等你折腾。 lol
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 那个也很折腾…我xterm就没有怎么配置…
<wzlxx> tmux是screen的替代品？
<cuckoohello> tmux比screen确实优秀很多
<wzlxx> cuckoohello: 主席用的也是screen
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 反正你的ob就那样，实现不了更高级的了。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 就是，呵呵
<cuckoohello> split c/s
<iGoogle> xterm本来只需要字体设置。没啥配置的
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 还有颜色…
<wzlxx> C
<wzlxx> cuckoohello: 除了C/Sscreen没…
<cuckoohello> wzlxx: 我也是最近刚切换到tmux
 * wzlxx 吃饭…
<cuckoohello> wzlxx: 还有分屏多workshop结构确实比screen方便很多
<cuckoohello> 吃饭啦
<yanqian> hi,大家好，有人试过开源的硬盘加密TrueCrypt 不？
<Oicebot> 你好呀, yanqian老爷
<jyf1987> Oicebot: 看见老子不喊？
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • 现在 AMD 的显卡驱动还是很糟糕吗？我打算换 5750 显卡了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325465&p=2273400#p2273400 现在 AMD 的显卡驱动还是很糟糕吗？我打算换 5750 显卡了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2011-04-14 11:31
<Stifler> jrrp
 * Oicebot Stifler今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 76.79% (Lv16)
<crose> 这bot还自带算卦功能？= =！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你有用 11.04吗？全体
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你有用 11.04吗？默认 的qt4 的程序没有全局菜单 的
<wzlxx> jrrp
 * Oicebot wzlxx今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 77.79% (Lv16)
<ofan> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 73.83% (Lv15)
<Lavande> jrrp
 * Oicebot Lavande今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 31.39% (Lv7)
<Lavande> Oicebot: nnnnd
<wzlxx> Lavande: haha
<blueghost> 谁知道如何 让 qt4 程序支持 全局菜单。 在 官方源 安装的 qt4程序 可以支持 全局菜单。 但自己编译的却没有
<Loongjiang> microcai
<blueghost> 谁知道如何让 qt4 程序支持 全局菜单
<pomhg> jrrp
 * Oicebot pomhg今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 54.49% (Lv11)
<Loongjiang> Oicebot: 没我的呢
<Loongjiang> jrrp
 * Oicebot Loongjiang今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 68.79% (Lv14)
<Loongjiang> jrrb
<lemonhall> jrrp
 * Oicebot lemonhall今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 31.75% (Lv7)
<test31> jrrp
 * Oicebot test31今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 38.96% (Lv8)
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 哈哈哈哈
<wzlxx> 谁用tmux？如果把它的引导键换成C-l的话那C-l l就不能实现clear了，screen中可以…
<wzlxx> Loongjiang: rp == 0 ?
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 咋了？你被 microcai忽悠上当了？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 怎么会上当呢
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 他忽悠我什么
<ofan> jrrp
 * Oicebot ofan今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 73.83% (Lv15)
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我刚发现，他真的蛮厉害的啦
<Loongjiang> jrrp
 * Oicebot Loongjiang今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 68.79% (Lv14)
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: CJY的那个内核
<Oicebot> Loongjiang老伯的好奇心真重…
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 装上了？
<wzlxx> 谁用tmux？如果把它的引导键换成C-l的话那C-l l就不能实现clear了，screen中可以…
<wzlxx> 谁用tmux？如果把它的引导键换成C-l的话那C-l l就不能实现clear了，screen中可以…
<wzlxx>  
<wzlxx>  
<Loongjiang> Loongjiang: 他给的是deb包，我哪能装呢，还在整他的源码呢
<ruogu> join django
<ruogu> hello
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: : 他给的是deb包，我哪能装呢，还在整他的源码呢
<^k^> ruogu, 好  ㍤ 
<blueghost> lemonhall:) it's a bug in the dependency tree, it'll be fixed soon enough
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 帮我翻译一下
<lemonhall> blueghost: 应该是没有的。。。。你得去看看全局菜单的接口吧。。。。不过理论上来说，普通的GTK程序都是默认支持全局的。。。QT4。。。得搜搜
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 他说，是你提供的服务 器？
<wzlxx> 谁用tmux？如果把它的引导键换成C-l的话那C-l l就不能实现clear了，screen中可以…
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是个BUG。。。。很快会被修复
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 从 官方源 安装的 大多都支持
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我提供的。。可惜把名字给改了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) thx for your help
<pomhg> There's a new version of libdbusmenu-qt  I compiled it and now all qt menus are back.
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你。。应该去报个英语的学习班啊
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 看 他们 的回复，想起你那个关于 程序回复报错 的文章
<blueghost> pomhg:) o
<wzlxx> jrrp
<Oicebot> wzlxx酱,你真以为你这点很高了吗？来，给你降点。
 * Oicebot wzlxx今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 75.83% (Lv16)
<pomhg> blueghost: ubuntu论坛上说的。。。
<wzlxx> han
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我下了。他上线了你告诉他，他的deb包我用不了，提示package linux-image-2.6.38+-2.6.38+-17.x86_64 is intended for a different architecture
<blueghost> pomhg:) 主要是自己开发的没有，官方源安装的有
<ofan> blueghost: 下个源码看看不就是
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 好吧。。你不是AMD64的？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我不是64位的，32位，
 * microcai hi
<pomhg> blueghost: 不清楚，没弄过gm。吃饭去，饿死了...
<blueghost> ofan:) #ubuntu 说那个是 bug， 很快会修复
 * microcai spdy 协议谁用上了啊！
 * microcai 那不就可以突破长城了么？
<Loongjiang> microcai: 正说呢，我的是32位的，那个deb终究没用成
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 昨天那個 arch xorg xgi 的問題解決了么？
<microcai> Loongjiang:  在
<blueghost> ofan:) 先等等吧。
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 没用
<microcai> Loongjiang:  强制安装.....
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 還在用 arch ?
<Loongjiang> microcai: 哦，还带强制的
<microcai> Loongjiang:  只要 cpu 不是太老的就可以
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 受不了，又fedora了
<zer4tul> Kandu, 啥问题啊？
<blueghost> ofan:) 如果 真要 加什么 接口的。 我想 nokia 不会 鸟 ubuntu 在qt4 库中增加这个。
<blueghost> ofan:) 如果是 bug 的，还是先等等吧
 * microcai ubuntu 到处不被待见啊，哈哈。 
 * zer4tul nokia最近忙着弄清楚自己到底要干嘛
<Kandu> Loongjiang: 哦，其實你只要編輯下 xorg 配置文件把 Driver "xgi" 改  Driver "xgifb" 就好的
<Loongjiang> Kandu: 你怎么知道的，昨天不说
<blueghost> zer4tul:)
<lemonhall> microcai: 我觉得UBUNTU挺被待见的
<zer4tul> Kandu, xgi是啥驱动？
<microcai> lemonhall:  shi me ?
<microcai> 是么？
<lemonhall> microcai: 前两天那个打印驱动项目。。。就是针对UBUNTU搞的了
<zer4tul> blueghost, :)
<microcai> lemonhall:  哪个？
 * lemonhall 全局菜单这个功能我是真喜欢。。。。。。GNOME3的那个肥大的标题。。。太恶心了
<blueghost> I confirm. There's probably some kind of regression. I'll try to fill bug report if necessary, later. There's little disorder, when it comes to packages' versions. Maybe after the next update everything will go back to normal.
<lemonhall> microcai: http://wowubuntu.com/epson-avasys.html
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 可能下次 update 就一切正常拉
<^k^> ⇪ title: Epson 及 AVASYS 将为 Linux 提供驱动自动下载服务 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<Kandu> zer4tul: 問 Loongjiang
<lemonhall> blueghost: 那就好。。我倒要看看你到底在开发啥
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 快了。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 等等
 * microcai  竞争压力罢了。 HP 老早就 GPL 了驱动。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我还是重新 编译吧，何况我是fedora,只是不知道你那些文件哪些是补丁，要怎样打，没个说明呢
<microcai> Loongjiang:  学了 git 你就会知道怎么打补丁了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) does it work with the qt-appmenu widget?
<Loongjiang> microcai: git clone 一早上还没把你的镜像下下来，太慢了，
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似 qt4 的默认的 菜单是无法做到的。需要用一个 qt-appmenu 控件。
 * lemonhall 全局菜单是我最喜欢的一个功能。。。。。。。。窗口可用空间最大化绝对是用户体验提升了
<microcai> Loongjiang:  所以你要学 git
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我去找找有没有这个控件
<microcai> Loongjiang:  如果你知道怎么做，根本不需要 clone 一个早上
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩。。。反正OPERA是支持全局了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 看来要专门为ubuntu编程了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他奶奶 的
<microcai> Loongjiang:  几分钟就搞定了
<microcai> blueghost:  不需要。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没什么。。。。真的。。。那个是通用接口
<Loongjiang> microcai: 好吧，自己动手，丰衣足食
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://wowubuntu.com/chrome-globalmenu.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Chrome 已支持 Ubuntu 全局菜单 [新闻] | Wow!Ubuntu
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qt4 因为 全局菜单 编程 跨平台 而不跨 开发版了
<microcai> blueghost:  人家老早就有 linux 驱动了。现在只是专门为 ubuntu 打包。
 * zer4tul 全局菜单是个好东西
<lemonhall> blueghost: 是你原有的程序支持GNOME不好。。。这个全局菜单还真的并非UBUNTU的私有接口。。。全局只要符合某个GNOME的规范。。就不需要该程序
<edison0354> zer4tul: +10086
<blueghost> microcai:) 不明白你指的是什么。 does it work with the qt-appmenu widget? 我是摘录 libdbusmenu-qt 这个开发小组 的 bug 中的。
<zer4tul> edison0354, ?
<zer4tul> Loongjiang, xgi是啥驱动？
<edison0354> blueghost: gnome是不能全局QT的菜单的
<edison0354> zer4tul: 支持全局菜单
<zer4tul> edison0354, 没明白
<edison0354> zer4tul: 知道+1是啥意思把
<zer4tul> edison0354, 明白了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 貌似 要符合 gnome 的规范 就需要 qt-appmenu widget了。 不是 一般 qt4程序的那个主菜单栏
<Loongjiang> zer4tul: 显卡驱动
<zer4tul> Loongjiang, 嗯知道
<edison0354> blueghost: 好像KDE的plasma的xbar插件也不支持GKT+的全局菜单
<Loongjiang> zer4tul: 知道还问我
<zer4tul> Loongjiang, xgi的显卡？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 看似要用一个 特殊的 qt4 widget 来支持全局菜单
<blueghost> edison0354:) 看似要用一个 特殊的 qt4 widget 来支持全局菜单
<lemonhall> blueghost: 恩。。那就是你不符合GNOME的问题，并非UBUNTU搞怪。。所以这笔帐要归在QT头上，不要算在UBUNTU头上
<Loongjiang> zer4tul: 恩
<zer4tul> Loongjiang, 罕见
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那不归结 到 ubuntu， 那归结到 gnome 好吗
 * zer4tul 期望fvwm能支持全局菜单……
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qt4 有什么错
<edison0354> blueghost: 你干嘛不归结到QT……
<edison0354> blueghost: KDE也不支持GKT程序的全局菜单的，大家都一样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) qt4 本身就不是 gnome 下 的， 干嘛要符合 gnome 规范。 他就是个独立的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 两边都没有错。。。。。。。是GNOME和QT的宿怨啊夙愿
 * iGoogle 面板都不够用，要啥全局菜单哦。还隔那么远。
<Loongjiang> zer4tul: fvwm不是支持全局菜单么
 * edison0354 aqua界面王道！
<blueghost> 打到 gtk 党
<zer4tul> Loongjiang, 呃？
 * edison0354 达到QT
 * edison0354 打到
<MeaCulpa> 现在gnome也用Qt了？omg
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你是来搅局的
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: ……
<zer4tul> Loongjiang, 支持么？不知道啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我是来补刀的
<iGoogle> edison0354: ..
 * MeaCulpa 午觉醒来，还是在做梦...
 * edison0354 还是aqua的界面统一性做大好啊！
<zer4tul> MeaCulpa, 真幸福
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: UBUNTU其实这次貌似在11.04里用了大量的QT技术
<edison0354> MeaCulpa: 只是传说unity有用qt的包好像
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不过还是提供了 qt-appmenu widget。 我去安装看看。
<lemonhall> MeaCulpa: 快杂交了
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 哪些？
 * microcai ubuntu 变质了
<edison0354> iGoogle: 我是来补刀的这是 lemonhall说我的
<lemonhall> iGoogle: Unity的2D模式就是QT实现的。。。。
<zer4tul> Loongjiang, fvwm怎么支持全局菜单？
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: zer4tul ee发话了，还不赶紧讨教
<iGoogle> lemonhall: ... 这算啥qt的啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他奶奶 的 ubuntu
<iGoogle> zer4tul: fvwm哪里来的面板啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 提供了 qt-appmenu widget 的运行库。 没有开发包
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<edison0354> blueghost: 开发包不在sdk里？
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 哈哈，麻烦就麻烦在这里
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 这还不算？你在有些上网本上用11.04，可不是在用GTK啊。。那个侧边栏，系统菜单什么的的都是QT的啊
<iGoogle> 。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我 拿屁来开发符合 gnome 规范 的软件啊
 * edison0354 Final Cut Pro X 推出，六月正式出货
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 现在的fvwm没这个东西貌似
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 没见一个qt库的。算qt不？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不是说了吗， qt4 凭什么 在官方包里 放上 gnome 的支持包啊
<iGoogle> zer4tul: wm只管边框和窗口，面板是软件，不是wm的事情
<edison0354> blueghost: GNOME也没必要支持QT啊……
 * lemonhall 继续扯淡
<zer4tul> iGoogle, fvwm+gnome-panel？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 那东西 就是 为了 让 qt4程序 在 gnome 下能放 全局菜单啊
<edison0354> iGoogle: 边框不是窗口装饰器的事？
<iGoogle> zer4tul: @@
<blueghost> edison0354:) 问题是 提供了 一个让 qt4 支持 gnome的库啊
<iGoogle> edison0354: 通常wm都管啊。集合了的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你啊。。。不是开发者。。为何这么热心这些问题。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你个MAC党，伪LINUX控
<iGoogle> 就是 emerald和compiz是分开的。 edison0354
<edison0354> iGoogle: 那个gtk-window-decorator
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 好吧，其实我想表达的意思是，啥时候能有一个类似pypanel之类的支持全局菜单的独立面板
<iGoogle> 这也是
 * edison0354 lemonhall我是来替教主传教的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 问题只提供 运行库， 没有开发包，我拿屁来 弄啊。 那包又不可能 qt4 自带， 只能是 gnome,或者 ubuntu 提供啊。 不知道那包是谁 的
 * edison0354 哦耶
<zer4tul> iGoogle, gnome-panel的依赖我觉得很无语，如果只是为了全局菜单装它的话
<iGoogle> zer4tul: 你干嘛要全局呢
<edison0354> blueghost: 你说啥的开发包……UB的话……源里没有的话……源码自己弄吧……
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 提供了那功能，用不上 ，非常 不爽
<neolkb> IRC 好冬子呀
<jyf1987> blueghost: 什么程序回复报错？
<edison0354> zer4tul: 全局菜单不在gnome-panel上那在哪里放？
<iGoogle> blueghost: 那是眼馋。。 :D
<jyf1987> edison0354: 打倒mac党
 * edison0354 我是果粉我自豪
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 其实就是想让菜单栏从应用程序里提出来，增加可视面积
<blueghost> edison0354:) 怎么弄? 重新弄一个？？ 他提供了运行库， 我通过猜测来 补上 头文件？？？那太傻了吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: GNOME的窗口装饰回到WIN3.2的感觉是神马情况？
<edison0354> lemonhall: GNOME3
<neolkb> 哈哈 第一次来 请多指教 各位···
<iGoogle> zer4tul: 你去掉边框就是。面积够大吧
<jyf1987> 你是果粉你自嚎
<edison0354> blueghost: 源码啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: ........................
 * edison0354 jyf1987  哦耶
<blueghost> edison0354:) 就是没有源码啊
<Loongjiang> jrrp
 * Oicebot Loongjiang今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 68.79% (Lv14)
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我同学
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 对于10寸小本来说，不够
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不是我
<^k^> edison0354:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<blueghost> ......
<jyf1987> blueghost: 人呢
<blueghost> 貌似是我错了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你同学怎么了？
<iGoogle> 边框肯定比菜单占有更多啊。 zer4tul
<iGoogle> 多一个面板，反而占有多地方了
<neolkb> 哟西 edison 被屏蔽了
<zer4tul> iGoogle, :-)，我已经去掉边框了
 * edison0354 neolkb  哦耶～
 * lemonhall 这次的11.04。。用户体验很赞。。。个人打分的话。。。比GNOME3给的分还高
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 就没要过边框
<neolkb> 哈哈
<iGoogle> zer4tul: 那剩下的，菜单不管在哪里，占有还不是一样？
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 在 #ubuntu 问 自己开发 的 qt4 程序 怎么没有全局菜单。在 ubuntu 官源 下载同样是qt4程序却有
<lemonhall> neolkb: 你是 edison0354的基友？
<neolkb> NO
<iGoogle> zer4tul: 软件可以不显示菜单。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……我私聊你看到没？
<neolkb> 我刚来
<edison0354> blueghost: apt-get source
<jyf1987> blueghost: 这跟我有p关系
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 有人回应 说 这是个 bug, 很快会 恢复
<neolkb> 单装ubuntu系统的童鞋举手
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 与其单独设置每个软件，还不如弄个全局菜单方便
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 是说 想到了昨天从你那个程序员回复 bug 的文章
<^k^> 新⇨ 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu10.10开机不会没有声音，反而声音巨大，声卡SB X-Fi Surround 5.1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325473&p=2273444#p2273444 崩溃了，我用的是SB X-Fi Surround 5.1 USB外置声卡 ubuntu版本是10.10 开机时候声音巨大无比，调小也不行，每次都是一样，应用程序声音倒是可以调节，但是感觉调节度不准，三分之一时候没 ...
<jyf1987> blueghost: jyf1987:) 看 他们 的回复，想起你那个关于 程序回复报错 的文章
<iGoogle> zer4tul: 面板，不符合fvwm的使用习惯。难道你就一个页面？
<jyf1987> blueghost: 哦 你说那个程序员回应bug报告的20个高频回复
<zer4tul> iGoogle, n个
<blueghost> jyf1987:) 是的
<neolkb> ^K^ 你时什么电脑
<iGoogle> zer4tul: 那面板影响你的鼠标漫游的。
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 好吧，我承认我的习惯有点怪异
<^k^> neolkb, 我的工作电脑，苹果，IBM公司或Unix等。  ㍤ 
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 吃饭先，待会儿说
<neolkb> macbook？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 知道了，是我傻了。 我被 ubuntu 照顾的傻了， 首先想到有没开发包。 没想到 源码什么都有了:）
<blueghost> edison0354:) 倒是需要再折腾吧
<xj12> Kandu 在？
<neolkb> 吃午饭了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 知道需要什么就行
<edison0354> blueghost: 汗！
<blueghost> edison0354:)
 * Loongjiang 表示对gnome3很 满意，以后都不升级了 ，稳定的用
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 表示 对什么也无所谓了。 我无语了
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 不懂
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我尽量 这两天更新我的源码。 拼命 拉你入党
 * edison0354 表示暂时淡定的GNOME2
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 被 ubuntu 弄得无语了。无所谓了，管他 unity 管他 gnome23456
<iGoogle> 居然有喜欢gnome-shell的。
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 出什么用什么
<iGoogle> blueghost: 喜欢被动态？
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 喜欢白菜的人说，居然有人喜欢萝卜。
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 不被动又能怎么样。 反啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你拉我干嘛？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我都不晓得你什么项目
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 象 中国 一样。 难受又怎么样， 反啊
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 他是个受
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 你是攻？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔失踪了
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 如果你说 ubuntu 不好用，换发行版
<iGoogle> 我有最后的依靠wm。我最不急
<blueghost> iGoogle:) 有点像 中国。 难受，移民啊
<edison0354> iGoogle: 你是fvwm？
<iGoogle> 最强壮的fvwm，多久没更新过了的wm。 lol
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ubuntu 有点像 中国。 要不就离开(移民)，离不开的只好逆来顺受。 还能怎么样， 反啊
<wzlxx> roylez: 主席，你的tmux配置里面显示的主机名，我ssh到了一个服务器它还是显示我的主机名啊
<roylez> wzlxx: 你自己看文档
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 如果 他 提供 gubuntu 就好了。 就有的选择了
<iGoogle> This 2.5 version includes new features like full support of the EWMH
<roylez> wzlxx: 我在上班好不好
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 如果fvwm不用什么配置又那么好用就好了
<lemonhall1> blueghost: 可以理解。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 大叔又失踪了……
<wzlxx> roylez: OK，上班辛苦…
<lemonhall1> blueghost: UBUNTU貌似不想受制于上游
<Stifler> awesome is awesome
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哪个大学
<edison0354> blueghost: 我？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哪个大叔
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 这fvwm太自由了。不可能强迫别人统一习惯。
<blueghost> 错了
<blueghost> edison0354:) 哪个大叔
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 我就是弄不好fvwm才用的ob
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 问题是他不想受制于上游，但他想限制 我啊
<edison0354> blueghost: lemonhall
<edison0354> lemonhall1: 人呢？
<pomhg> wzlxx: 慢慢弄呗，一时半会肯定搞不定
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 两位大叔合体了
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: ……
<iGoogle> -rw-r--r-- 1 eexp eexp 6.1K 2011-04-11 11:33 config
<iGoogle> wzlxx
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 你看，合体后 lemonhall 这个躯体就没了
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 活着呢，在扣扣上活着好好的
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 我震出来他了……
<wzlxx> pomhg: 嗯，我弄了个ob全是默认配置…
<iGoogle> .
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:)
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: pomhg 弄个屁，闲麻烦copy个别人的配置就够了
<iGoogle> 这谁合体啊
<ghost_lemon> iGoogle:) 俩大叔
<Loongjiang> 也只是一个文件而已
<edison0354> iGoogle: 两位大叔
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 你这不错。适合入我的党。
<ghost_lemon> 我潜水了
<pomhg> Loongjiang:.....
<wzlxx> 发现tmux还可以…
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 你是什么党呢
<pomhg> 基党
<iGoogle> 这都不知道。。。 forxp 党
<microcai> Loongjiang:  标题党
<tenzu> 不可忤逆神
<pomhg> 。。。
 * Loongjiang 上班去了
<iGoogle> 恩。我等下去疯了薇菜的帐号。
<iGoogle> lol
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 我还以为你还上学呢……
<itrufeng> *: 有用ATI 5650 显卡的没。救命呀～
<lemonhall> edison0354: ............
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我在看文章
<edison0354> lemonhall: 额
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你在WIN？
<edison0354> itrufeng: Y460？
<itrufeng> edison0354： 嗯
<edison0354> itrufeng: Y450飘过……
<lemonhall> edison0354: ...............
<itrufeng> edison0354: 。。。
<edison0354> itrufeng: 装MAC去吧～
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我当然在WIN。。。。。
<ayaka> 总算通过ipv6翻墙了
<edison0354> lemonhall: MAC的界面很牛B的
<itrufeng> edison0354: 主板烧过一次 装mac 。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我在上班。。只不过在甲方。。。。调试完机器。。正在休息
<ghost_lemon> iGoogle:) 你是什么党不知道， 但我敢肯定说 lemonhall 是 "点号" 党
<Loongjiang> 微菜是谦虚啊，igoogle如今是名扬四海
<itrufeng> edison0354: 我做开发 。。。不用那么华丽的界面
<iGoogle> ghost_lemon: 那是破马。
<ghost_lemon> iGoogle:) .................................................. <- 这个啊
<iGoogle> 破马才喜欢点点
<edison0354> lemonhall: 用10.5的时候有不爽的地方，在10.6就改进了，然后又有不爽的地方，到了10.7直接就震茎了……无话可说了已经……
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 名扬四海？
<edison0354> itrufeng: 烧主板……
<iGoogle> 破马今天居然不在
<edison0354> lemonhall: 啥甲方？
<itrufeng> edison0354: 双显卡。。。温度。。。烧了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你现在的黑苹果是10.7的？
<edison0354> itrufeng: 汗！
<itrufeng> edison0354: 换了主板 在售后
<edison0354> lemonhall: 准备有时间就上了，dmg已经有了
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 要不怎都 称为神呢
<edison0354> itrufeng: 几米？
<iGoogle> 这谁啊
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 为什么名扬四海了？
<edison0354> iGoogle: 神的子民
<lemonhall> edison0354:  好吧。。。
<itrufeng> edison0354: 我急用。。linux 就需要一个显卡驱动。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 有钱了装MAC
<iGoogle> 又不怀好意的说话
<edison0354> itrufeng: 官方.run不行？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 奥，不。。有钱了买MAC
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<itrufeng> edison0354: 我以前用可以。现在总出错
<edison0354> itrufeng: 那用旧版呗
<itrufeng> edison0354: 你看看 这个错误 http://wwww.itrufeng.com/xorg.txt
 * lemonhall 闪人。。吃饭。。。。。回公司
<^k^> ⇪ title: 504 => Net::HTTPGatewayTimeOut . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> exit
<edison0354> itrufeng: 你在墙外？
<itrufeng> edison0354: http://www.itrufeng.com/xorg.txt
<edison0354> itrufeng: 汗！
<edison0354> itrufeng: 我穿越了……我刚反应过来你是ATI我是NV……
<itrufeng> edison0354: 我在公司。。。你给看看吧。装玩驱动。后。。出这个错。日志
<edison0354> itrufeng: 不会看……
<itrufeng> edison0354: 好吧
<edison0354> itrufeng: ==！
<edison0354> itrufeng: DRI initialization failed   这是啥？
<edison0354> itrufeng: 你最近升过内核？
<itrufeng> edison0354: 嗯
<edison0354> itrufeng: ………………………………
<itrufeng> edison0354: 不升内核。。。tty就是黑屏。。。进不去
<edison0354> itrufeng: kernel module没了呗，内核不同版本的kernel module分开放的
<edison0354> itrufeng: 你把旧的cp过去试试？
<itrufeng> edison0354: 你有 啥文章没 我比较小白。。。。
<edison0354> itrufeng: tty黑屏好象是设置的问题，我NV的也出现过，设好GRUB就行了
<edison0354> itrufeng: kernel module (fglrx.ko) may be missing or incompatible   你日志里的错误
<edison0354> itrufeng: tty进不去？
<itrufeng> edison0354: 嗯 10.04自己的内核 tty 黑屏。。。
<edison0354> itrufeng: ATI的驱动支持kms不？
<itrufeng> edison0354: 不知道哦。
<itrufeng> edison0354: 貌似不支持
<itrufeng> edison0354: 装了ati 没有logo
<edison0354> itrufeng: 额，都这么悲催……wayland悲剧了……
<edison0354> itrufeng: boot splash？
<itrufeng> edison0354: boot splash?啥意思
<ayaka> edison0354, DRI 是一个技术，compiz需要它
<edison0354> itrufeng: 额，就启动的时候的那个logo……
<itrufeng> edison0354: 嗯
<itrufeng> 要么就变得好大。。。要么就没有了 一个黑屏 过去进入相同
<itrufeng> 系统
<edison0354> ayaka: 貌似是他的驱动坏掉了……fglrx.ko这个东西被内核升级升没了……
<edison0354> itrufeng: 你能进init 1不？
<itrufeng> edison0354: 进不去
<itrufeng> edison0354: 1-6都不行
<edison0354> itrufeng: ……那你咋修复……
<itrufeng> edison0354: 下载的deb内核。。。
<ayaka> edison0354, 我没认真看，但是tty都黑屏就不正常了
<edison0354> itrufeng: 哦
<edison0354> ayaka: 那个是分辨率问题，支持KMS的就没问题，能改的
<edison0354> itrufeng: 你重装下那个deb试试……
<edison0354> itrufeng: 能重装吗……
<itrufeng> edison0354: 昨天这里有人让我用 鸡血核。。。。2.6.38-8 我用了后。tty可以进入了。但是显卡就出这个错了
<itrufeng> edison0354: 进不去系统了。只好。。。做系统
<edison0354> itrufeng: 你用新内核启动，重装显驱，然后再用新内核重启
<flay> 。。。
<edison0354> flay: ……
<ayaka> edison0354, tty 分辨率，run是不会改tty的分辨率
<edison0354> ayaka: 是启动分辨率，NV也会遇到这个的
<ayaka> itrufeng, 安装盘有没有问题？
<ayaka> edison0354, 那是grub的问题
<edison0354> ayaka: GRUB能强制boot splash分辨率的
<edison0354> ayaka: ……
<itrufeng> ayaka: 盘 装过一次 原来好的
<ayaka> edison0354, 好像和nvidia无关
<edison0354> ayaka: 他是ATI，和NV的问题类似
<ayaka> itrufeng, 校验结果
<itrufeng> ayaka: 我试试 效验下去
<ayaka> edison0354, 反正grub和驱动无关
<edison0354> ayaka: 他就是很简单的换了内核以后显卡驱动的kernel module丢了，cp进去就好了
<ayaka> edison0354, 手动更换的？
<edison0354> ayaka: ？
<ayaka> edison0354, 他是手动更换内核？
<ayaka> edison0354, 还是apt?
<edison0354> ayaka: deb，不过没那个自动生成.ko的脚本的话新内核也没module的
<edison0354> ayaka: 你是啥显卡？
<ayaka> edison0354, quadro fx 380
<itrufeng> *: 我装了系统后。下载了deb的核。双击安装后。重启。再装了ati驱动。就这样了
<edison0354> ayaka: ==!
<ayaka> edison0354, 不过这台（学校）g71s
<edison0354> ayaka: 那是专业卡吧？
<ayaka> edison0354, 对
<ayaka> edison0354, 已经买了2年了
<ayaka> edison0354, 不过民用的还是一样烂
<edison0354> itrufeng: 你看看你/lib/firmware/2.6.(旧版本号)-generic/地下有没有个fglrx.ko
<ayaka> edison0354, 有可能他的依赖关系不对
<itrufeng> edison0354: 我想在系统已经换了
<itrufeng> edison0354: 我换了一个 11.04.不过还是有错误
<edison0354> itrufeng: 你的blog，主题和字体颜色不搭调，右栏的字基本看不见
<flay> itrufeng: 你昨天升级内核后 旧的内核还在 干嘛要重装系统呢
<flay> 我升了没什么问题额
<itrufeng> edison0354: 嘿嘿
<itrufeng> flay: 我不懂的。所以就换了
<edison0354> itrufeng: 应该就是这个错误啊kernel module (fglrx.ko) may be missing or incompatibl，你把旧的.ko cp过去就好了啊
<itrufeng> edison0354: 我看看那个文件去哦
<flay> grub选旧的内核进去就可以了
<ayaka> 其实我是debian
<flay> 可能cp过去不行的 版本不一样
<edison0354> flay: 那就让他重装驱动……
<edison0354> flay: 话说那个文件是内核的还是显卡驱动的？
<itrufeng> flay: 我现在 是 重做了系统。是11.04的。然后内核 没动。装了驱动后还是有错。要不要看看错误呀
<chgtg> itrufeng: 还没搞定你的显卡？
<itrufeng> 如果显卡怀了。会不会出这养的问题呢
<itrufeng> chgtg: 没。。。换了linuxn
<itrufeng> chgtg: 没。。。换了linux n哥发行版了。。。。都不许
<Loongjiang> microcai: 教我个该用的补丁吧，别让我慢慢爬了，累
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ,,, ,,,
<flay> 可能是显卡的 我找了下我的 没这个
<chgtg> itrufeng: 台式机？
<itrufeng> 本本
<Loongjiang> microcai:
<chgtg> 有livecd?
<itrufeng> 我换过 opensuse.fedora.redhat.debain.ubuntu10.04 11.04 都是显卡转不上。
<itrufeng> 嗯 有livecd
<flay> 集成还是独立的 啥显卡 这么犀利
<itrufeng> y460 双显卡。。。我在BOIS禁用了集显
<chgtg> itrufeng: livecd能起来X？
<itrufeng> 可以 起来XC
<chgtg> HOHO
<^k^> 新⇨ Shell脚本 • 使用trap捕获信号，发现脚本内循环体中的sleep语句被跳过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325477&p=2273563#p2273563 截屏如下： wyf@wyf-laptop:~/lab/wyf28$ cat test16 #!/bin/bash trap "echo Haha" SIGINT SIGTERM echo This is a test program count=1 while [ $count -le 5 ] do echo Loop \#$count sleep 5 count=$[$count+1] done echo This is the end of the test program wyf@wyf-l ...
<flay> 联想y460
<chgtg> itrufeng: 估计是你人为问题了
<chgtg> itrufeng: 仔细排查吧
<itrufeng> ATI5650
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我家娃娃吃这个，上海市面上有 http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1828182460814&set=a.1297884243690.2046713.1127897832&type=1&theater
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要不你也试试看...娃表示欢迎
<chgtg> itrufeng: 你用liveCD启动，然后lspci，看看你的显卡是什么？
<itrufeng> 你说我要不要装一个win7 看看显卡驱动可以装不
<itrufeng> 好的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 一鞭去
<itrufeng> chgtg: 我在licecd 启动ing
<chgtg> itrufeng: 你的livecd都能起来，就没必要试win7了吧
<flay> itrufeng: 你两台电脑？
<itrufeng> flay: 嗯
<flay> 。。。
<itrufeng> 公司的电脑 喝你们irc的
<itrufeng> 我的本本悲剧的
 * chgtg 午饭去
<itrufeng> 嗯 去吧。我都吃了 嘿嘿
<itrufeng> chgtg: DVD的live 启动好慢。。。
<ayaka> まだね、バイバイ，再见各位
 * Oicebot 挥手：“ayaka姨妈，慢走~~~”
<ayaka> Oicebot, 我是男生
<SLruan> 谁把 ubuntu 源发给我 ？？？？  急用。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<SLruan> 有人在吗？
<itrufeng> SLruan: 啥意思哦
<SLruan> 下点东西 我在用windows 呢 我想要源地址
<SLruan> deb 后面那一串
<SLruan> 帮我看看 发给我
<itrufeng> SLruan: 我也没在系统里。。嘿嘿
<SLruan> 怎么和你单独聊天啊 命令我忘了
<itrufeng> 名字:空格。。。。。
<Loongjiang> SLruan: 加/query name
<SLruan> ..
<SLruan> 唉
<SLruan> google 一下吧 看看能找到不
<chgtg> SLruan: http://ftp.tw.debian.org/ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu
<itrufeng> 我的Live终于启动了。。。
<wzlxx> 谁有好的tmux配置借用一下……………
<SLruan> kde 支持那么差劲呢 输入法们
<microcai> Loongjiang: ?
<SLruan> 黑龙江的
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我该用哪个补丁呢
<wzlxx> 谁有好的tmux配置借用一下……………
<wzlxx>  
<lotutu> 请问有没有办法快速移动一个窗口到别的工作区？ Gnome中
<wzlxx> lotutu: 快捷键
<chgtg> lotutu: HOHO，干坏事....
<lotutu> wzlxx: 什么快捷键
<lotutu> chgtg: 不是的，一个工作区开的窗口太多，烦
<wzlxx> lotutu: gnome的我不知道，看下…
<chgtg> lotutu: 右键菜单里有
<wzlxx> ob里这个很方便…
<lotutu> chgtg: 快捷键有没？
<lotutu> wzlxx: ob?什么东西？
<wzlxx> openbox
<lotutu> openbox?
<lotutu> 窗口处理器
<lotutu> 管理
<lotutu> wzlxx: 我不知道什么窗口管理器好用，配置麻烦不？
<itrufeng> chgtg: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Ins Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<wzlxx> 我懒…我默认配置
<itrufeng> chgtg: 这个型号
<lotutu> wzlxx: 默认不是什么都没有？
<SLruan> 谢谢了 刚才给我源那位
<chgtg> lotutu: 需要自己设置
<lotutu> 我说fvwm
<wzlxx> lotutu: 挺好的
<wzlxx> 谁有好的tmux配置借用一下……………
<lotutu> chgtg: 如何自己设置快捷键？
<chgtg> lotutu: :(
<itrufeng> lotutu: 我的显卡是 ATI 5650.用你说的lspci 看到 信息是 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Ins Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<lotutu> chgtg: 我找到了
<microcai> Loongjiang:  git 上看看不就知道了啊
<microcai> Loongjiang:  git 上， 2.6.38 上面的3个commit 就是补丁
<lotutu> itrufeng: 你没发错？ 哪个帖子？
<itrufeng> 那个错误日志是 昨天另一个系统的
<itrufeng> 这个是 我现在用11.04。后 装了驱动进不去。我用live进来看到的
<itrufeng> 新的日志错误你要看么
<lotutu> itrufeng: 我不清楚是哪个唉，你在论坛给我短信吧，我上课了要
<itrufeng> lotutu: 好的
<jyf1987> ubuntu 默认的iptables是关的么？
<chenwl> 怎么查看物理CPU是多少位的
<chenwl> 而不是操作系统的
<flay> lscpu看看
<hechu> hi, flay.
<flay> hi
<^k^> flay, 好  ㍥ 
<chenwl> Architecture:          i686
<chenwl> CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<chenwl> CPU(s):                2
<chenwl> Thread(s) per core:    1
<chenwl> Core(s) per socket:    2
<chenwl> CPU socket(s):         1
<chenwl> Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
<flay> 机器人被触发了
<flay> 两个cou
<flay> cpu
<hechu> cat /proc/cpuinfo 看的更详细。
<flay> +q -q 是在干嘛
<flay> 禁言？
 * edison0354 上课去鸟
<edison0354> roylez: 刚出开就看到主席这是在干啥？
<roylez> flay: 尝试禁言...
<roylez> edison0354: 爱迪生...
<roylez> flay: sorry
<happyaron> dashboard 在wordpress里叫啥名？
<edison0354> roylez: 额，我走了，表禁我
 * Oicebot 挥手：“edison0354先生，慢走~~~”
 * MeaCulpa Python的unicode用的很晕乎
<roylez> happyaron: 控制面板？
<flay> 我一般加控制面板 呵呵
<flay> 叫
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 不是很合适
<edison0354> happyaron: MAC里的dashbord是一个类似wiget的存在……你最好确认下到底是啥东西再翻……
<tenzu> 一通+b
<OT_iux> 驱散ob
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
 * Oicebot 被OT_iux驱散了。
<chgtg> itrufeng: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/457272-problem-ati-radeon-hd-5600-a.html
<happyaron> gnomeshell左边的那个面板
<itrufeng> chgtg: 我看看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 脑子都快被smit搞抽了
<flay> dashboard 仪表盘 google翻译
<chgtg> itrufeng: The 'radeonhd' driver does NOT support the Radeon HD5600 series graphics yet. <===呵呵！显卡好高级
<itrufeng> chgtg: 可是ati官方有一个 可以选择的。我不知道我选的对不对
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 同意，丫找东西晕啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你还是记下所有命令行，以后做大牛吧
<chgtg> itrufeng: 貌似让你选radeon，而不是radeonhd
<itrufeng> chgtg: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=148120
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 屁。有的smit菜单长得够写两行
<itrufeng> chgtg: 我这样选的驱动 下载的
<chgtg> itrufeng: 你用的闭源驱动呀
<itrufeng> chgtg: 呢开源的在哪下？
<itrufeng> chgtg: 我不懂的。 就在官方下了 不知道这个是闭源的
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 呵呵，你全部掌握了，就是大牛了
<chgtg> itrufeng: 你livecd能启动，应该没太大问题
<flay> 是啥 livecd能启 显卡驱动应该没问题
<itrufeng> flay: 不知道在哪下载开源的驱动
<flay> ati不是开源的吗
<itrufeng> flay: 我不懂的。。。。
<itrufeng> flay: 我只想赶快装上驱动。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 其它类Unix OS发行版 • MagicLinux 2.5.7 CD 修正发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325481&p=2273607#p2273607 2.5.7 CD 的正式版上传，由于是SP版本，系统底层不会改变， 开发组已经对投入对底层进行了开发（据说是64位的），想体验 2.6 的改变可以通过更新工具，但请有选择地更新下载，漫无目的地更新或全面更新将破坏系统， ...
<chgtg> itrufeng: 找个大牛，给你ssh吧，嘿嘿
 * MeaCulpa Richard Marx 都有孙女了...
<itrufeng> chgtg: 我原来在论坛下过一个驱动可以用。之后找不到了。。。。
<chgtg> itrufeng: 你看看livecd用的是什么驱动（模块）吧
<itrufeng> chgtg: 用那个命令看呢
<chgtg> lsmod/dmesg之类的
 * chgtg 好久不配置硬件了
<ferch> 大家好
<^k^> ferch, 好  ㍦ 
<ferch> 问下，10.04这么装gnome3？
<chgtg> 不是gnome3-session吗？
<cui_inspur> 请教个问题，nm管理器里面的飞行模式是干嘛的
<microcai> cui_inspur:  不知道
<cui_inspur> 搜嘎，不晓得是啥。
<iGoogle> 手机上才有飞行模式吧
<happyaron> cui_inspur: 关闭天线吧
<lifeng> iGoogle: 笔记本之类的爪机也有
<cui_inspur> nm-applet里面也有了
<freeflying> cui_inspur: 关闭无线/蓝牙/ 3G网络
<chgtg> freeflying: 你终于出现了
<cui_inspur> freeflying 明白了，有个关闭无线的功能
<chgtg> freeflying: 11.04 ia32-libs还有bugs，提交给你吧
<freeflying> chgtg: 提交到launchpad啊，不过昨天有升级
<chgtg> freeflying: 我每天都升级。acroread无法正确使用，从PDF里抓图，剪贴板里没有
<chgtg> freeflying: 好吧，晚上有时间去bug
<roylez> happyaron: http://img225.imageshack.us/i/20644180536215564524110.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: 发点图片吧
<flay> 至装gnome3-session就 可以玩gnome3了
<iGoogle> http://tuku.ent.china.com/fun/html/2011-04-07/170282_1720822.htm
<wzlxx> 谁有好的tmux配置借用一下……………
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 这么执着。为什么啊。
<iGoogle> 是要躲些下载软件而已吧。
<lemonhall> 悲剧了
<lemonhall> 求救
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你是论坛irc两边一起灌啊
<lemonhall> WUBI 装的11.04。。。。
<chgtg> HOHO
<tenzu> lemonhall: 自作孽
<chgtg> lemonhall: 不看官方文档
<lemonhall> 刚才一开机只有GRUB出来了。。。是不是？？？
<lemonhall> chgtg: .............
<lemonhall> chgtg: 难道说？。。。11.04不支持WUBI了？
<chgtg> lemonhall: 你猜对了
<lemonhall> chgtg: 我考。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
 * lemonhall 吐血。。。。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 论坛里早就有人说过了
<lemonhall> 我不上论坛的啊。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<tenzu> lemonhall: 还是自作孽
<lemonhall> 推荐一个软件吧。。调整分区用的。。。。我是懒得折腾分区。。所以才用WUBI装的。。。。
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 刚睡醒～～～～
<iGoogle> tenzu: 没游戏，没电影嘛。要不你给个来。
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 调整分区？parted+gparted挺好吧
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 看过tmux之后发现还是很好滴…
 * lemonhall 求推荐一个WIN下的分区调整软件。。。。最好是WIN下的
<chgtg> iGoogle: A.Serbian.Film.
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 我是要调整分区大小。。。。起码要分给UBUNTU 40个G啊
<tenzu> iGoogle: youtube呗
<zer4tul> lemonhall, Acronis.Disk.Director.Home
<iGoogle> i   dtach                           - emulates the detach/attach feature of scre
<iGoogle> wzlxx 其实我只偶尔需要这个。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 不想钻洞。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你去玩儿开心网吧
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 嗯，这个很强大
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 我已经很多年没调整过分区了。。。
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 咨询一下
<iGoogle> tenzu: 草X？
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 我就不调整分区
<wtry> 我总算用上IRC
<zer4tul> lemonhall, windows给最多10G。省下的全给linux
<iGoogle> [转载]A Serbian Film:口味略重，但还是一部好片子 <- chgtg..
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 就是我现在有两块硬盘。。。。。1T的硬盘好像不是主分区。。。
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 不是主分区？啥意思？1T的盘上面只有一个巨大的扩展分区？
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 可是默认是从160G的一块硬盘引导的。。。。可以把UBUNTU装在另外一块硬盘上么？
<chgtg> iGoogle: ^_^
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你想去下载也行啊，好好研究研究，弄个脚本
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 貌似是。。。。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 没去过。给截图
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 你ubuntu想装在哪块盘上？
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 我对硬盘分区想来觉得挺郁闷。。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那个网站不适合你这样的小盆友
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 1T的上。。。那个富裕的空间多了去了
<iGoogle> tenzu: 小弟弟，，，居然这么说话
<leaveboy> [#Ubuntu-CN] 欢迎访问Ubuntu中文官方支持频道，进入请先查看频道主题 /topic
 * lemonhall 为毛WIN不自带一个分区调整软件。。哎
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 不是有烂fdisk?
<chgtg> lemonhall: 因为你没花钱
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你知道怎么在tmux里显示当前运行的程序名不？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 不知道。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: fdisk能调整分区就鬼了。。。。
<iGoogle> 通用的，是发送esc序列。 wzlxx
<chgtg> wzlxx: 你有这个下午时间看官方文档，应该能收效大
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 可以
<zer4tul> lemonhall, grub装在160G盘上就好
 * wzlxx 被鄙视了
<iGoogle> lol
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 那就好。。。我把1T上划出来个 100G给UBUNTU把
<chgtg> 呵呵
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你心理年龄比较那个啥，嗯嗯
<iGoogle> tenzu: 要不，给一个html的。我可以分析。
<iGoogle> 。。。
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 系统放哪无所谓
<iGoogle> 想出这理由。nnnd
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你不是不钻洞么
<iGoogle> 你保存一个啊
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 只要确定grub在负责引导的硬盘，并且正确配置了grub.conf就可以
<iGoogle> gappproxy可以去不。 tenzu
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 好的，THX。。我对GRUB有阴影
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu升级10.10后启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325488&p=2273649#p2273649 10.04升级到10.10后，启动时在grub选择2.6.35-28-generic后就一直光标闪着黑屏不动了，必须选择2.6.32-28-generic才能正常进入系统，请问一下两者什么区别，为何回出现这种情况，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 akihaism — 2011-04-14 14:51
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 哎，一个下午就没了啊。。。整理E盘，调整分区大小。。划出来100G。。。。。然后装UBUNTU。。。。
 * lemonhall 这一天就穷折腾的啊
<tenzu> lemonhall: 为毛又装ubuntu？
<iGoogle> 打不开的地方，有毛用
<tenzu> iGoogle: 跟你说了要打洞啊
<lemonhall> tenzu: wubi装的不都坏了么？你有更好的方法没？比如把镜像写到硬盘上去？
<tenzu> lemonhall: 虚拟机不行么？
<zer4tul>  lemonhall 晕……我前两天把我的arch从32bit升到64bit只用了半个小时
<iGoogle> glx---废弃了。
<leaveboy> 其实ubuntu挺好的，架设环境2小时肯定ok
<lemonhall> tenzu: 虚拟机不给力啊。。。我机器不是很快。还是实体装给力
<iGoogle> 1T的，应该给个400G吧
<chgtg> 应该998吧
<wpahipc> 用什么虚拟机?
<chgtg> 剩下2,给swap
<iGoogle> 。
<zer4tul> chgtg, 如果不是很变态的应用模式，512M足够
<iGoogle> swapfile不更好
<chgtg> zer4tul: 我的都给4G
<iGoogle> 100G
<tenzu> lemonhall: EE会保佑你的
<leaveboy> 都说用少点
<iGoogle> 给钱就保佑
<leaveboy> 你们都往大力争
<zer4tul> swapfile的性能好像不怎么样
<chgtg> lemonhall: 把win扔到vbox里吧
<zer4tul> 汗……我就是这么干的，^_^
<iGoogle> zer4tul: 你太较真了。我们现在只是撺掇而已。
<zer4tul> 而且只给了win 8G空间
<wpahipc> vbox可以玩win98吗？嘿嘿
<chgtg> 8G足够了
<zer4tul> wpahipc, 可以吧……
<wpahipc> 我没有用vbox安装过win98，呵呵
<zer4tul> wpahipc, 你可以给它分配双核，看看它啥反应
<wpahipc> vm上倒是折腾过
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 你啊
 * chgtg 只用win的word2tex
<zer4tul> iGoogle, 素坏淫
<leaveboy> 整天见人说tex
<leaveboy> 就是没咋整过
<wpahipc> zer4tul,我准备虚拟个gentoo学习下，呵呵
<iGoogle> 难道lag了？
<zer4tul> tex……不会
<zer4tul> wpahipc, gentoo？虚拟机？开玩笑吧……
<tenzu> iGoogle: 给五毛能保佑几年？
<chgtg> lemonhall: 现在不会用一切office
 * zer4tul EE是神马？
<wpahipc> zer4tul，很认真，没有开玩笑，
<iGoogle> 一边去
<zer4tul> wpahipc, 好吧，你会很痛苦
<wpahipc> 哈哈
<chgtg> zer4tul: 是相当的痛苦
<zer4tul> wpahipc, 尤其是遇到glibc这样的变态
<wpahipc> ，我跟他分双核
 * lemonhall 我擦。。。。
<wpahipc> 内存2G
<wpahipc> 够吧
 * lemonhall WIN7自带分区调整功能。。。。
 * lemonhall 省了老毛子事情了。。。很好很好
<wpahipc> 我ＣＰＵ是Ｘ４　９５５,分虚拟机双核应该没有影响
<chgtg> lemonhall: HOHO，你从来不看官方的文档，win也不例外
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 自带分区调整功能是什么意思？
<zer4tul> lemonhall, win7的磁盘管理工具支持无损修改分区大小？
<lemonhall> chgtg: 我擦。。。你是个文档控
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 嗯哼~~
<chgtg> iGoogle: 给柠檬开个收费项目吧
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 哦，好吧。我没见过win7
<lemonhall> zer4tul: .............
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 已经调整完了。。。。
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 神速
<lemonhall> zer4tul: 比第三方软件快啊。。。。
<iGoogle> lvm?
<zer4tul> lemonhall, 毕竟是自家东西
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 看了半天原来tmux默认就是可以自动显示的，只是我原来的screen配置给它弄的了
 * wzlxx 汗…
 * microcai 在得到满意的答案后，如果可能的话，请继续挂在频道里，看看你是否也帮别人解决一些问题，而不要立即退出。 
<Lavande> http://www.clementine-player.org/
<iGoogle> wzlxx: ...
<Lavande> 能访问不？求证  http://www.clementine-player.org/
 * microcai 软件如果 configure 通过了，就应该编译通过，除非编译器有问题。 可是，这个原则却被 glibc 一再的践踏。 TMD 
<lemonhall> zer4tul: http://imagebin.org/148126
 * lemonhall http://imagebin.org/148126
 * lemonhall 瞬间调整完毕。。真给力
<chgtg> lemonhall: 原来win7的字体这么烂
<chgtg> lemonhall: 你糟蹋过的字体吧？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 试试 ● echo -e '\e]2;xxxx\a'
<lemonhall> chgtg: ............
<lemonhall> chgtg: 你对我有成见啊有成见
<chgtg> lemonhall: 木有木有
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 默认就可以
<tenzu> Lavande: 能
<Lavande> tenzu: ……
<iGoogle> 你试试。 wzlxx 我看是不是标准的支持
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 写到.bashrc?
<iGoogle> 直接执行。tmux下
<tenzu> Lavande: 我没骗你啊，真的可以
<itrufeng> *: 安装显卡驱动 一般大家在哪装。我是进入桌面后 ctrl+alt+f3.sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (这里记得或说。什么stop(8)啥的 不知道是啥)再sudo sh ati.run 再sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start. 有没有可以在还没进入桌面的时候就 可以进入tty。安装显卡驱动的方法呀。
<Lavande> tenzu: 我相信你……
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 没有输出…
<iGoogle> Lavande: 母猪上树？
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 标题改了没
<chgtg> 哈哈
<Lavande> iGoogle: ？？
<iGoogle> Lavande: 。。你这样说话，，相当于我接的那句。 lol
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 木有
<flay> itrufeng: 把gdm干了就可以了
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 那没用了。你继续折腾
<Lavande> iGoogle: - -!
<flay> ubuntu默认RUNLEVEL好像是2
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你不有吗？
<itrufeng> flay: 可以有别的办法没
<iGoogle> 有啥有
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 你sleep 3;这个命令就会改标题…
<egame> *: .
<flay> 有阿 改下gdm的配置让它不运行
<egame> * ..
<iGoogle> wzlxx: 。。 这标准的esc序列，改标题的
<wzlxx> iGoogle: 不懂
<itrufeng> flay: 改哪行。改成啥样子
<iGoogle> 被过滤了
<egame> 怎么群发呀～
<flay> 我帮你看看
<flay> 我都是干掉gdm了
<itrufeng> flay: 嗯 谢谢
 * lemonhall There is a known issue (746257) that prevents Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1 from being used with WUBI at this time. Please consider waiting for a few more days for updated desktop images that fix this issue, or use the Live CD or USB images to try out Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1.
<itrufeng> flay: 就用 /etc/init.d/gdm stop 干掉？
<egame> * egame ...
<flay> /etc/init/gdm.conf 把前面那几行用#注释掉 估计就不会启动了
<chgtg> lemonhall: &_&
<flay> itrufeng: 你那个是停止服务
<flay> 把/etc/init.d/gdm 删掉应该也可以 呵呵
<itrufeng> flay: 呢如何干掉呢
<flay> itrufeng: 你还是不要研究了 免得到时候还不了原了
<chgtg> flay: itrufeng update-rc.d吧？
<iGoogle> sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我不知道自己 装驱动的时候 前 应该如何操作gdm 我就用了一个 stop不知道 对不。。
<flay> chgtg: 我习惯直接改配置 arch过来的毛病
<iGoogle> stop是停止
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 呢我装驱动前应该如何做呢。
<iGoogle> 直接安装嘛。
<iGoogle> 又不要到纯tty下
<chgtg> iGoogle: 他装显卡驱动，先要禁用X
<iGoogle> 哪里要禁用X哦
<iGoogle> 官方的run?
<chgtg> 估计是
<iGoogle> 如果是run那种，才有可能需要退出X
<chgtg> 让他装开源驱动，他没兴趣
<iGoogle> 某些版本
<iGoogle> 。。
<itrufeng> 嗯 下载的官方的run 我 应该用啥命令 停止X呢
<iGoogle> 那就stop
<itrufeng> 哦。我不知道在哪下开源的驱动
<scriptkids> sudo init 3
<thorneliu>  command : /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<itrufeng> 我是ATI 5650的
<iGoogle> 系统的受限驱动。
<itrufeng> 哦 原来开源就是 受限驱动呀。。。
<thorneliu> 真折腾 没用过A卡
<iGoogle> itrufeng: 试试这，如果还不行，再搞run的
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 是不是 右下角 有一个好大的AMD还去不掉。。。受限的。
<iGoogle> 到时候，换内核，就麻烦了。run run
<itrufeng> 呢我试试
<iGoogle> 不清楚ati的。
<itrufeng> 我记得以前装 有一个。。。
<iGoogle> 应该有nologo的啊
<iGoogle> xorg.conf里面的option行
<lemonhall> 下载ISO需要2小时。。安装需要2个小时
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 安装英文的，
<chgtg> lemonhall: 安装server的
<iGoogle> 换源以后，再安装中文的。就飞快了
<lemonhall> iGoogle: Why?
<itrufeng> iGoogle: 我先去按系统。然后来 看看 情况。
 * chgtg 一直用E文
<iGoogle> 安装中，如果下载，多半不是好源。 lemonhall
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 打算重新装kubuntu 不知道该选哪个版本 特来请教一直以来在使用的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325491&p=2273663#p2273663 08年第一次装 ubuntu 版本是8.04LTS 折腾了半年转到FEDORA 因为当时的ubuntu 问题是在太多 很多东西安装完还得需要自己配置很多 事实上真的没有fedora 让人使用更方便 8.04的时候每次系统自动 ...
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。我根本就不插网线
<iGoogle> 安装mini.iso chgtg 下次你试试。 lol
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 对头。 :-)
<SLruan> 打算重新安装 kubuntu 不知道安装哪个版本好 ？大家给点意见
<lemonhall> chgtg: SERVER的我才不装呢。。。我手头已经有两台是SERVER的了。。。从头装GNOME。。麻烦
<SLruan> 是10.04 还是10.10
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 那干净嘛。
<lemonhall> SLruan: 11.04吧。。。
<lemonhall> SLruan: 最新的KDE
<SLruan> 听说测试版 bug 不少啊
<iGoogle> server，然后 aptitude install gnome-panel。就都搞定了。 lemonhall
<SLruan> 我办公用打算
<lemonhall> SLruan: 是。。我已经中标了。。。。
<SLruan> 不追新 需要的是好用
<iGoogle> SLruan: 1010没问题
<chgtg> lemonhall: 告诉你捷径，你不走，哼！
<SLruan> 中文输入法 呢 在kde 下如何？
<iGoogle> chgtg: ...
<chgtg> iGoogle: 对lemonhall开始收费吧
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> SLruan: kde的，你要问 freeflying
<SLruan> 哦 他在吗？
<SLruan> 怎么和人单独聊天了 忘了命令又
<iGoogle> 在，只是是商业服务。 :D
<iGoogle>  /msg xxx yyyy
<chgtg> iGoogle: 赞！
<SLruan> ？？ 不明白
<lemonhall> chgtg: 不走。。。根本没有捷径。。。。我网速太慢了
<SLruan> 哦 好哦 知道了
<SLruan> 哈哈
<lemonhall> chgtg: 1M的ADSL。。怎么都蛮
<chgtg> lemonhall: 选对源，还是很快的
 * chgtg 家里就是1M的
<flay> 是的 源很重要
<lemonhall> chgtg: 我就用主源。。怎么都能达到100K/S
<flay> 我这里国内源bjtu很不错
<flay> 1M/s
<lemonhall> chgtg: 所以瓶颈依旧是网速。。。。。。。。。。。
<chgtg> lemonhall: 我在学校的时候，是8M/s
<lemonhall> flay: 1M的ADSL永远也达不到1M/S。。。。。
<flay> 我这里是4M的
<iGoogle> 1Mb吧
<SLruan> 那个商业服务的布理我啊
<flay> 不过是几百人用
<iGoogle> 小b
<lemonhall> flay: chgtg 因为1M的ADSL的极限就是100K啊100K。。有木有啊有木有~~~~
<iGoogle> SLruan: 那是，你没注册。没paypal。
<chgtg> lemonhall: 理论上是9%
<flay> 理论上应该是128kB/s
<SLruan> 这里还有收费服务 没想到
<chgtg> lemonhall: 我在学校是100M，而且学校自己的mirror
<SLruan> 注册什么啊？
<lemonhall> chgtg: flay 那样很伤硬盘好不好
<chgtg> 哈哈！
 * itrufeng 
<iGoogle> lemonhall: 在电信，没理论，只有限速而已
<lemonhall> chgtg: 到一定速度就是硬盘不给力了。。不是网络不给力
<chgtg> lemonhall: scsi
<flay> lemonhall: 都用了四年的本了 也该伤一下了
<lemonhall> chgtg: 你上学的那会儿。。估计硬盘也没多快。。。。
<lemonhall> chgtg: 工作几年了？
<chgtg> lemonhall: scsi硬盘
<iGoogle> 1.2M的软盘时代
<iGoogle> 512k
<chgtg> lemonhall: 3年了
 * chgtg 下班 回家
<iGoogle> 。 nnnnd 公务员啊。就下班
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 银行？
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 银行也这个时候下班
<iGoogle> 证卷也是
<moriramar> 我晕死，不是去掉進入/離開信息嗎？怎麼還有……
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 我昨天在VERYCD上看到那个江恩理论了。。。
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 对那个江恩四方图有印象没？
<moriramar> lemonhall: 你是說 debianer 嗎？
<SLruan> 费米工作室重编的那个linux 6 叫什么来着了？
<iGoogle> 不知道
<lemonhall> iGoogle: 我考。。那个debian搞的讲课的视频。。。放在上面。。好神啊。。。好附送那个江恩四方图的软件。。。。有木有啊有木有
<lemonhall> moriramar: 恩。。看得我晕了。。。
<SLruan> 我上班这网速啊 啥也干不了 也就在这聊聊天了
<lemonhall> SLruan: 我下班了。。所以随便聊。。。。
<SLruan> scientific liux live dvd 大家有用过的吗？
<SLruan> 这么早下班 什么工作
<SLruan> 做live usb 我原来一直用unetbootin 有没有别的软件啊
 * microcai http://microcai.gsalex.net/archives/2011/04/Ulrich-Drepper-please-go-die.html
<thorneliu> ?
<moriramar> microcai: 這是那個做 PulseAudio 和 SystemD 的那位？
<lemonhall> microcai: 。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 你干嘛这么诅咒人家
<microcai> moriramar:  不是
<microcai> lemonhall:  这家伙！ 我火大
<lemonhall> microcai: Glibc?
<microcai> lemonhall:  如果不是这个家伙，不会搞的 编译 glibc 变成一直圣人才能做的事情。
<lemonhall> microcai: 看你博客上讲解过GLIBC的扯淡细节问题
<lemonhall> microcai: 求吐槽。。继续继续。。。。。。讲解一下为何这么恶心人。。。GLIBC...还有这个人
<microcai> lemonhall:  LFS 失败N次，每天都TMD和 glibc 有关。 问题是不是我一个人遇到这些问题。glibc 都他们不去修复！ kao
<microcai> lemonhall:  你编译个软件，configure 通过了， make 失败了。明显代码有问题。 报 bug , Ulrich Drepper 拒绝修改。说你没给我钱。
<lemonhall> microcai: ...................................
<tenzu> microcai: 你是黄金圣斗士啊
<microcai> tenzu:   explain it
<tenzu> microcai: 勃士
<microcai> lemonhall:  每一个 发行版背后都有一个咒骂 glibc 的人。
<lemonhall> microcai: 这么底层的东西。。。咒骂的人一定不少，哎。。。
<ofan> microcai: 自己改呗
<SLruan> 公司 有个叫印晶的
<microcai> lemonhall:  see http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=333
<lubotu2> sourceware.org bug 333 in faq "Do not report build errors in bugzilla!" [Normal,Reopened]
<microcai> lemonhall:  拒绝修复 bug 的
<microcai> lemonhall:  Linux 内核更底层，配置选项更多，它怎么就不会 build 失败呢？！
<microcai> lemonhall:  如果你 build 失败了， Linus 总是很欢迎你报告，贴上 .config 就行。
<lifeng> microcai: 欢迎报又不一定会给你修
<microcai> lifeng:  ... 你什么时候遇到内核编译失败的？
<iGoogle> microcai: 编译，就是一个查表的复杂过程。不是人应该去搞的事情嘛。
<microcai> lifeng:   glibc 开发者说，某些选项开了会编译失败。 wo fuck , 开了就失败，那你做为一个选项干嘛！
<moriramar> microcai: +1
<iGoogle> 不完善，才会configure过，make不过。这倒是
<lifeng> microcai: git里的编译失败不是三天两头的事么
<microcai> lifeng:  问题是， glibc 都是用的正常的 release !
<Lavande> 如果我吧www.aaa.com转向到www.bbb.com/ccc，那么当我访问www.aaa.com/xxx的时候会跳转到哪里？
<vic_> 记得以前论坛上有个词典打包的帖子  怎么找不到了呢
<iGoogle> vic_: 打包的，都在ftp。只是ftp废弃了
<lemonhall> microcai: ..................太长了。。。GLIBC。。。真是一个很恼人的库啊
<lifeng> 抬杠完了，到OHR拿表格去
<vic_> iGoogle: 貌似时间还不是很长。。就是年后的帖子貌似。。。
<iGoogle> 啥词典的
<vic_> stardict or goldendict
<iGoogle> stardict的，在官网论坛的帖子里面躲了下载地址。不公布的。
<iGoogle> stardict-langdao-ce-gb-2.4.2/
<lemonhall> microcai: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1323132.htm#sub1323132
<lemonhall> microcai: 帮忙完善一下这个词条吧
<thorneliu> stardict dict 到ustc的源里去下载
<lemonhall> microcai: 给些高水平的解释
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn:8000/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=316907
<^k^> ⇪ title: 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=316907
<Lavande> 如果我吧www.aaa.com转向到www.bbb.com/ccc，那么当我访问www.aaa.com/xxx的时候会跳转到哪里？ 有谁知道不？
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<iGoogle> 这bot
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 又跟阿姨们聊天哪..XD
<iGoogle> national geography HD tenzu
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 有好玩的没
<aBiNg> 没啊，debug 玩
<tenzu> iGoogle: 干吗？
<aBiNg> 我的工作是无尽的 debug... iGoogle :P
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 还没出来啊。赶紧
<iGoogle> tenzu: 给一个片子嘛。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 笔记本里，没开机
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 是哦。苦啊
<xrfang> 请教一个问题，我在脚本里面启动了一个ssh tunnel，如何在程序里面获得这个ssh进程的pid，我好杀它。我的意思是类似一个lock文件这样的方法
<iGoogle> tenzu: 估计有1T的片子？
<metbsd> 大家都在哪里登记域名啊
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 可怜的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 也就100多G吧
<iGoogle> 。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那人ftp上也不全
<iGoogle> tenzu: nnnd 你不说回收站都300G
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) tk
<metbsd> 甚么网站啊
<ghost_lemon> dottk
<ghost_lemon> google
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:)  google dottk
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我又没说300G都是national geography
<iGoogle> 我又没说只要这种。
<iGoogle> 我全要。列表吧。
<iGoogle> :D
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:)  一级免费域名（不知道是假一级域名，还是的一级域名）。看起来一定是一级域名，域名不大懂。不过有要求。
<metbsd> 甚么要求啊
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 可以设 DNS, A记录， NS。转移
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 每个域名 每个月需要 至少 90 个人 访问
<microcai> lifeng:  A “don’t bother me” maintainer is unusable, no matter the technical  merit of his work.  A “read the documentation I wrote (find it here) and  don’t bother me until you have” maintainer is a completely different  thing.
<metbsd> 那自己按自己的就行啦
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 你英语好，自己看。 我是一半猜的
<flay> 请问一下 谁会用CSS调整页面阿
<lifeng> microcai: 跟我说这个干嘛
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 好像那样 不好。好像有 不允许 的
<Kandu> ghost_lemon: 你能不能不要老是換 nick?
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我想这样 不难做到吧。 干嘛要 耍手段呢
<ghost_lemon> Kandu:) 我和 lemonhall 结合了
<metbsd> 万一不够90个那域名就没了？
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我项目 主页 很少人访问， 但一直没有被取消
 * microcai most people here are completely unaware of the fact that currently all  major distributions heavily patch glibc because the release just isn’t  ready for primetime.
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 你 看规则 吧。 我也忘了具体的了。 好像 是 29 好像是 90。你 英文好。 免费 的， 还想 怎么样啊
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 就算一个月 90 个， 每天只要 3个 够数了。
<metbsd> 域名我没想免费的，没必要省那几个钱
<metbsd> 我只想要个便宜的，续费方便的
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 那 就 买 一个。 收费 的更容易 啊。 我是千辛万苦 找到一个 一级 的免费域名。
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 免费的 大多 都是 二级 的。 所以 我可是非常 珍惜 的
<wtry> 各位你们的ibus在gnome 3下能用了吗
<metbsd> 哈哈，你是干嘛的呀
<metbsd> 域名才几十元一年
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 除了 那个 什么 .co.cc 的二级域名 能设 dns， 其他的都是转发
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:)
<metbsd> 你那个.tk能设NS的吧
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 能
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 有三个 类型，一个转发，一个自定 DNS，一个使用 dottk 的DNS。 自定 DNS 是设 NS 的
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 你的空间是什么。 自己的服务器？ 免费空间？ 有一个免费空间 不支持 .com 以外 的域名的
<metbsd> 就是用来搞网站，邮件服务器
<itrufeng> 有用wine 运行QQ2011的没
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 哦， 我就是说，如果是免费空间，有一个 用不了 .tk 的域名。 如果是自己的服务器，那你爱怎么搞，就怎么搞。 这个我就不懂了， 如果是免费空间， 就要注意以下
<metbsd> 空间跟域名是两回事吧
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 是两回事 啊， 你不要将两者 联系起来吗？freehostia 这个免费 空间， 不支持与.tk这样的域名联系。万一 你用的是这个，你就要主义了
<metbsd> 怎么不支持了，web redirect也不行吗
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我也不知道为什么不支持。就是寄放一个 xxx.com 可以。 寄放 我的 xxx.tk 就出现错误
<wzlxx> thunar不能支持ftp?
<metbsd> 不会吧，没听过
<wzlxx> lftp是乱码怎么解决？
 * wzlxx zz
 * egame .....
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我现在 再试一次。 那天 我 弄了一晚上， 都不行。 后来随便换 个 .com的域名，就通过了。 我也纠结着。 我再试一下
<leaveboy> jrrp
<roylez> jrrp
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 38内核了
<metbsd> 用ip不用hostname呢
<alvin_rxg> o
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 出现这个 	增加域名发生错误！请联系技术支援！
<metbsd> 是tk给的吗
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 如果你不是 freehostia 的，就不用管 呢
 * wzlxx 汗，呵呵
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 不是， 空间 寄放域名 是出现 的。 xxx.com 的就没问题。 以前 的 倒没问题
<metbsd> 不太明白：不是应该再tk调它指向freehostia哪里的吗
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 你是 转发的形式?????
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我的是 设置 ns 的。
<metbsd> freehostia有ns吗
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 转发的，应该 不用在 空间里改。
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 有 啊
<metbsd> 空间是指网络空间吧
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) dns1.freehostia.com
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 对 啊
<metbsd> 你意思你的tk用freehostia的NS吗
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 在 空间 寄放 域名， 在域名设置 dns1.freehostia.com ，就联系起来了。 但是 以前 寄放 .tk 域名可以， 现在不行
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 不过你用 转发的应该没问题
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 你不会 空间就是 freehostia 吧
 * NoIE 谷歌字典回来了
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 转发的就转到 空间 的 ip。 不用设置这些东西
<metbsd> 我不知道你啥意思啊，呵呵
<metbsd> 你的xx.tk你的域名
<metbsd> freehostia是你的一个网站空间，放网页的
<metbsd> 对吧
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 对 啊
<metbsd> 那你连去freehostia有3个办法啊
<metbsd> 1. CNAME
<metbsd> 2. A
<metbsd> 3. web redirect
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 如果你是用 免费空间， 而且是 freehostia， 并且 是通过设置 ns 的。 就有问题
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) A 的没试过。 NS 的不行
<metbsd> 为什么要通过设置NS呢
<metbsd> 这跟NS有啥关系
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 因为 freehostia 通过这个方式 来绑定域名 啊
<Lavande> clementine被墙了，烦死了
<Lavande> nnnnnnnnnnnd
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我本身不大懂， 我就是 通过 在 域名中设置 ns，在空间寄放 域名的方式 绑定域名的。 现在我的这个方式，在freehostia上不能用了。
<metbsd> 可能是他们运作的新方法吧，没玩过
<missing> Lavande: 姐控的夏天来了lol
<Lavande> missing: 汗，何出此言。。
<missing> 今天ee咋不来呀
<itrufeng> 这里有loli没。。。。
<missing> Lavande: 纯调戏lol
<missing> itrufeng: 不考虑年龄我是~~~
<tenzu> missing: 咪咪，早上有人找你
<Lavande> missing: 唉，弄了一阵子clementine，气死我了
<missing> tenzu: 谁?
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 更多 的知识我就不懂了。 你自己 看。 dot.tk 一免费域名。 freehostia 一免费空间。 如果用 dot.tk 以及 freehostia ，用我的方式 的话，就会有问题。 有什么解决方法， 如果想到最好告诉我一下
<tenzu> missing: 叫sugus
<missing> Lavande: 哦,继续
<missing> tenzu: ...不是吧,早上没有空阿
<Lavande> missing: 继续不了了……去写个blog消消气……
<missing> tenzu: 他有我电话的
<tenzu> missing: 他/她/它只是问我你在不在，我说没见到
<itrufeng> missing: 哇。
<missing> Lavande: 哦
<itrufeng> missing: 我以为再也见不到loli了
<Lavande> missing: 让我捏捏吧……
<missing> tenzu: 呵呵,好的,我知道了
<metbsd> 好的
<missing> Lavande: 热烈欢迎姐控前来摸乃
<tenzu> missing: 外面欠风流债了？
<metbsd> 但是付费的域名登记不知道哪家比较好
<missing> tenzu: 啥...你不知道人家是那个吗?
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我不想 转发的方式， A 的方式，我没试。 其实只要 不涉及 空间 方面的 设置就没问题。 我的方式 是 两边都要设 的
 * tenzu 表示菊花一紧
<itrufeng> 。。。
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 貌似 顶头老板 都是一个 吧。 卖 域名 的都是中间商， 管理不是他们吧
<Lavande> missing: 唉……也罢，瓣瓣他们最近怎么回事哦？你好像知道诶
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 具体的我不明白
<tenzu> Lavande: 死板板怎么了？
<missing> Lavande: 我不知道的.这个
<Lavande> sugus不是瓣瓣嘛
<missing> Lavande: 疼疼不喜欢看ip的,记性也不好,哈哈
<Lavande> tenzu: missing 听说吵架了
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 你知道 用 A 的方式 绑定域名，需要改 空间 的设置吗？还是 只要在域名中绑定 ip 就行
<tenzu> Lavande: 呃。。。我还以为是谁。。。
<alvin_rxg> ghost_lemon: 别问我这些网络上的事……我没去了解过
<missing> Lavande: 额..这个管不着阿...
<Lavande> tenzu: 嗯。。她也算个马甲帝……
<tenzu> missing: 有内幕消息么？
<tenzu> Lavande: 难怪认识我
<missing> tenzu: 没有,最近她考博,我给了点意见而已
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) A 记录的我倒也设置过，不过设置完了就忘了。
<missing> 别的我不知道的
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 不知道当初是怎么样 的了
<alvin_rxg> ghost_lemon: 表问我
<tenzu> missing: 你个小学没毕业的人家考博建议。。。
<Lavande> 我就是听疼tenzu说，瓣瓣找missing，还以为他知道呢呢
<missing> tenzu: 不行阿~~~
<ghost_lemon> 好像有个人知道。没来
<tenzu> missing: 完全可以
<missing> tenzu:
<missing> NNND
<missing> 给点面子哈
<missing> 哈哈
<missing> 你说我是
<tenzu> 一个一个的都吵架
<missing> AV博导就是了嘛
<Lavande> 现在人都找不到啊
<missing> tenzu: 我没吵,没有人和我吵架
<Lavande> del也不见了……
<tenzu> missing: 你是叫兽勃倒
<missing> tenzu: 这个不就好听多了嘛
 * tenzu 山雨欲来，天下大乱
<missing> 同意...
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 貌似 A 记录也可以设，我试试看。
<tenzu> Syu一下，又是一大坨
<ghost_lemon> lemonhall:) 知道 A 记录怎么设吗
<vic_> 今天只syu了一个chrome-dev
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 早～
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 进展如何？
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 昨天A的第二次面试，还行，但还不知道结果，Facebook的第一次前天，已经过了
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 就指望你了
<missing> anticlockwise: 嗯,周期性的来个标价错误就好了
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 额……昨天问的全是机器学习和自然语言处理的东西，正好是我的领域，希望能过啊
<missing> 提前通知大家去抢
<anticlockwise> missing: lol, 可惜我申请的小组不管那块啊～～
<missing> anticlockwise: 额,去了稳定就申请调组,为了大家福利,义不容辞
<missing> lol
<clown_> 请问，怎样扒取html上的指定字段阿？？
<ghost_lemon> 不起作用
<anticlockwise> clown_: 正则表达式或者用HTML Parser都行啊
<anticlockwise> missing: lol
<clown_> anticlockwise: 能说具体点吗
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 从不列颠走的时候帮我带块砖
<anticlockwise> clown_: 最简单的方法就是直接用grep+正则表达式来获取你要的内容，你要抓取什么字段？
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 干嘛？
<jinghua_> dev-python/beautifulsoup 这个不错的
<SLruan> grep 是 匹配的意思吧？
<clown_> anticlockwise: 哦，我想在一个翻译的网站上，截取快照，然后抓取要的翻译
<vic_> lxml也不错啊
<vic_> clown_: 我也想要这个功能的说。。。。
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) mx 是什么
<clown_> anticlockwise: 那如果要给一个搜索引擎的网页导入东西，然后再给它抓取下来呢？
<clown_> vic_: en
 * itrufeng 我用的10.04 装了wine1.2.2了。如何装 IEs4
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 我想挖大英博物馆的墙角
<anticlockwise> clown_: 一般翻译网站都会有表单，有表单就好办啊，用Python的话，urllib+beautifulsoup就可以抓取网页里的东西了
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 哈哈～～把国宝都挖回去吗？
<anticlockwise> clown_: 如果是Google Translate就更好办了，他们有自己的API
<anticlockwise> clown_: 给搜索引擎网页导入东西，是说往搜索栏里填东西吗？
<clown_> anticlockwise: 恩。
<clown_> anticlockwise: 就相当与给它导入东西，然后抓取指定的结果，而不用打开firefox
<tenzu> anticlockwise: 每人一砖，从我做起
<anticlockwise> clown_: 这个用Python就可以做，和我开始说的一样，urllib+beautifulsoup～
<anticlockwise> tenzu: 恩～有志气～
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 设置 A记录也要 两边都设啊。
<vic_> clown_: 以前用python + lxml做过一个有道词典的抓取，后来电脑坏了。。就没了。。都没备份
<vic_> clown_: 跟anti说的原理一样。。。。
<clown_> anticlockwise: vic_ 哦，好诶，那我去看看，谢谢哦
<clown_> 找到一个抓取天气的，道理应该差不多吧。
<anticlockwise> clown_: 恩，都差不多
<wujie> 各位在干嘛
<clown_> anticlockwise: 好诶。谢谢哦
<anticlockwise> clown_: 不谢～
<ghost_lemon> 艾
<ghost_lemon> 等 10 分钟才能知道行不行
<ghost_lemon> 谁告诉 我， 怎么 通过设置 A 记录 绑定域名的
<vic_> anticlockwise: 这个抓去网页。。。能不能不下载回来整个网页啊？一个两个网页还好，要是大量的网页要抓取，那内存。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 如何正确的安装Grub？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325507&p=2273834#p2273834 对Grub只是限于了解，通过硬盘的主引导模块加载Grub，然后通过Grub的配置列表来选择加载的操作系统。 但是目前对Grub的安装方法不太明白，网上给出的安装方式看上去头大，有几个疑问的地方： 问题：裸盘如何安装Grub呢？ 我现 ...
<ghost_lemon> sf.net 的项目主页空间是， 有固定 ip 地址 来 作为 A记录， 然后需要 在 项目中设置 一个域名。 我想 是 域名 先找到 sf.net，再通过域名 来找到 我的项目主页空间
<ghost_lemon> 就是说， 我的设置 是 在域名 中设 A 记录， 也要在 主页空间 设置 域名。
<tenzu> kk怎么又抓帖了？
<clown_> anticlockwise: 怎样安装BeautifulSoup类库
<ghost_lemon> 如果空间有 ip， 是否可以只需在 域名中 设置 A 记录 而不需要 空间中 设置域名 啊
<anticlockwise> vic_: 看你多大啦，一般抓个天气，翻译，搜索结果还是没什么问题啦
<ghost_lemon> 谁帮帮我， 通过 ns 来绑定我另一个空间 做不到了。 我想看看 用 A 记录来做。
<vic_> anticlockwise: 就是要抓取大数据量啊。。。所以想有没有什么好的办法
<anticlockwise> clown_: sudo apt-get install python-beautifulsoup
<anticlockwise> vic_: 其实还好，把抓取的网页直接导入文件就行了，Python urllib又不抓取图片，只有文字，内存消耗不大的啦
<clown_> anticlockwise: 哈哈，可以了，找到一个脚本刚好是这个的，我在给他适当的修改一下就好了。谢谢阿。
<anticlockwise> clown_: :D
<vic_> anticlockwise: 关键是一个网页下载了，可能就需要其中的不到几十个字节。。。浪费啊
<roylez> tenzu: http://bbs.replays.net/upload/2011/04/13/1146/3061679642040.jpg
<ghost_lemon> 有人回答我吗
<^k^> ghost_lemon, ....  ㍩ 
<anticlockwise> vic_: 额……你要真这么苛刻的话，那就用urllib但不把整个网页读入，直接用流+stream xml parser咯
<anticlockwise> vic_: Python的SAX就可以支持读入流的
<vic_> anticlockwise: 我去瞧瞧
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 你在干什么啊？
<ghost_lemon> la
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 在 绑定 我的 域名呢
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 我有个空闲的域名，咱测试一下？
<anticlockwise> vic_: 解析HTML的话，用Python本身的HTMLParser就行，也支持流
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 你知道怎么做吗。 我项目在sf.net的主页空间的绑定是， sf.net 提供一个固定 的 A记录。 在 域名中 设置 A 记录， 同时 在 空间中 增加 vhost。
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 我想是域名 先通过这个 A 记录地址找到 sf.net，然后 sf.net 通过域名找到 项目主页空间
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 我的理解有错 吗
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 应该是的，我只用过cpanel, vistapanel什么的
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: sf还提供空间？
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 如果 空间 有自己 的 A记录 地址， 的话，是否直接 在域名中 设定这个 a记录地址， 就行。 而不需要 在空间中设置吗。就是不用绕到 hosts 再转一次
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 对啊
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 有点概念 弄不明白。 设置 我倒是会 的（只在 sf.net 下）
<metbsd> DNS其实很简单
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 我的免费空间 以前是 通过 ns (name service) 来设置。 但是 现在我那个空间，不允许寄放 .tk 了
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我就是问， 如果空间有 A 记录IP， 是否不需要在空间中 设置，就是在域名中设置 这个 A记录地址就行
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 反正我的理解就是，域名设定一个A记录，然后访问这个域名时候就会访问A记录指定的IP，然后再到那个IP的主机上，他就会判断是从哪个域名过来的，然后找到实现设定好的那个页面
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 是否不需要 先连到 hosts ，然后解释域名，在连上 空间
<metbsd> A记录的内容应该是，hostname 指ip
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 我的理解和你只有文字上的区别
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 哦。然后 由 host 来解释域名，然后连上实际 的ip?
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 就是啊，那就应该是两边都要设置的
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 两边 都要设 的话， 我的那个域名 不能用在我那个免费空间了。 不知道在哪设。 寄放域名 他只有 通过 ns的
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 你那个空间，找到他的IP，然后也弄个A记录绑定过去
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 这个没问题啊。 怎么在 空间中 设置这个域名 呢
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 比如www指向你的免费空间，soft指向你的sf项目
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 我觉得如果以前访问正常，现在不需要特殊设置
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 不是两边都要设吗，域名那边 设了 A 记录。 空间这边呢
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 因为他知道你这个域名是他们的啊
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 不知道。 是新绑定的
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 我的目的是想新绑定一个新的域名，放弃以前的。 就是改名
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 如果你以前用ns能够正常访问，按照我的理解，现在你改成A记录，空间那边不需要其他设置，也能访问
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 改名字啊，那个要发ticket给客服了估计……
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 以前就的域名 接手 .tk 的，现在 寄放 一个新的域名，只要是 .tk 的，第一步都通过不了
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 或者用新的域名注册空间……看你是怎么注册的，免费空间估计都是这么注册的
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 以前旧的域名 接受 .tk 的，现在 寄放 一个新的域名，只要是 .tk 的，第一步都通过不了
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 我不想注册新的
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 你有几个域名啊？
<flay> 请问一下 ubuntu下内核升级后 怎样编译新内核的virtualbox模块
<metbsd> 或者直接用空间的NS记录，然后把tk的CNAME加上去，用tk的A记录指之前设定的空间记录，就应该可以了
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 是不是这样，你有域名A和B，以前A是绑到空间，现在你想吧A绑到sf，然后吧B绑到以前A用的那个空间？
<metbsd> 明白吗
<metbsd> CNAME做A记录绑定
<metbsd> 很简单的
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 那空间 只有 ns ， 以前的域名有 A 记录， MX
<chgtg> flay: 自动的吧
<chgtg> 难道你的vbox不是安装源里的？
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 不是， sf.net 的没问题。
<flay> chgtg: 貌似没有 arch是会自动编译出来的
<flay> 我是安装源里的ose
<chgtg> flay: 我这里都是自动的
<chgtg> flay: dkms装了？
<flay> 我那个内核不是源里的 是PPA的 可能是这样
<chgtg> flay: 自己折腾吧
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 我有两个域名。 一个 指向sf.net 项目主页空间，一个指向 免费空间下 的 blog. sf.net的没问题
<chgtg> i A virtualbox-ose-dkms                                                    - x86 virtualization solution - kernel module sources for dkms
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 越说越乱了啊，你现在问题是什么呃？
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 主要是 免费空间的弄不好
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 好吧，只对 免费空间来说。 以前我 注册了一个域名 A 绑定 免费空间，现在要注册一个新的域名B绑定这个空间，然后删除旧的域名
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 就是改名。
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 酱紫啊。。我用过很多免费的空间，基本都不支持改名的
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 这个得问问客服了。。
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 具体说说， 我很笨的。 我只知道 那里 是用 ns 来寄放 域名。
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 随便说一下，cpanel的addon domain选项可以添加减少域名，这个看看空间上有没有允许了……
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 也有
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 那就试试吧。。
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 那就是寄放，我做的就是这个，以前可以，现在 不允许 .tk 寄放
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 唔……你是说停靠吗
<ghost_lemon> Lavande:) 对
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) cname 怎么做
<Lavande> ghost_lemon: 人家不让停，那就没办法了吧……要不你设置forwarding?
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:   host name: 新域名  ip:旧域名
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 这样吗
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 在域名中 A记录 指向 空间的 A记录， cname 新域名->旧域名。 在 空间那边就不用改了吗
<flay> chgtg: 貌似我/etc/init.d下面没有vboxdrv这个文件呢
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 我理解没错吧
<ghost_lemon> metbsd:) 在域名中 出现 An error occurred, information was not updated
<chgtg> flay: /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose
<flay> 好像没的setup这个用法
<ghost_lemon> cname 是别名
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 你咋还是这个名字？
<FrankLv> 我想统计下某个目录下包含文件的数量，不知道可以怎么做？
<FrankLv> 我已经把文件列表找出来了
<FrankLv> /apps/data/dir/file.txt
<FrankLv> /apps/data/dir1/file.txt
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 结合了就不分开了
<FrankLv> 是不是awk比较适合做这个事情
<vic_> ls | wc -l
<vic_> FrankLv: 试试 ls | wc -l
<FrankLv> vic_: 40G的文件系统，我已经有文件列表了，ls -l wc有点慢
<chgtg> FrankLv: 每个文件占一行？
<FrankLv> chgtg: 恩，rsync的输出列表，我去掉了目录，想把包含文件多的找出来exclude掉
<edison0354> Unity确认成为Ubuntu11.04默认环境&&Ubuntu11.10将不会提供Ubuntu Classic的Gnome入口
<edison0354> OT_iux: 你的BOT呢？
<edison0354> OT_iux: 玩造句啊
<OT_iux> 估计被踢了吧
<leaveboy> go home
<vic_> cat a |wc -l
<leaveboy> see you
<OT_iux> 88
<vic_>  sed -n '$=' a
<vic_> 把a换成你的文件名
<edison0354> OT_iux: 囧
<FrankLv> vic_: "cat a |wc -l" 应该不行，这个文件列表包含很多目录的，我要的是某个目录下的文件数量。 能稍微解释下"sed -n '$=' a"么？
<vic_> 就是模拟wc-l
<vic_> $表示行尾，=打印当前行号码
<FrankLv> awk '{ arr[basename $1]+=1;}END{for(i in arr)print i"|"arr[i]; }' filelist
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 惨了， 改域名还是很麻烦啊
<alvin_rxg> ghost_lemon: o
<FrankLv> 我的思路是用数组 arr[目录名] 来放文件数，但是执行的结果不是我预想的
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 改了，又要在 google 的 网站管理 在弄一遍
<alvin_rxg> o
<ghost_lemon> 不会 google 的帐号设置 进不去了吧。 我怎么弄 啊
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 新域名起作用了。
<metbsd> 有无人看了3d肉蒲团啊
<FrankLv> 发现我的命令不行是那个 basename 没有工作，我先把文件列表去掉filename文件名转成目录试试
<gebjgd> metbsd, 你有下载了？
<ghost_lemon> google 间歇性 抽风
<metbsd> 没有啊，才刚刚在香港上映
 * edison0354 问下网站后台管理除了WordPress还有什么比较好
<vic_> FrankLv: awk 'END{print NR}' a
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 你是想要后台还是 前台后台
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 帮别人问的
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 后台吧
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 后台要等等。 我的项目可以充当 后台管理。 gui 客户端
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: ……他在做学校的网站好像
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 前台要 wordpress。 后台可以用我的。 不过我的项目还不稳定
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 我分不清啥是前台，啥是后台……
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 做学校网站的，推荐个稳定点的撒～
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 就是 我的 后台管理 支持 wordpress 而已。
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 在本地对 wordpress 的内容进行管理。 而不是在线 在浏览器里管理 而已
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 哦
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 你用WP不？推荐个好点的模板，适合做网站而不是BLOG的
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 将 wordpress 的内容 抓取 到 本地中，然后在本地中管理。在适当的时候 发布回去
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 我有个 cms， 但是 除了我自己 没人会用。
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: ……
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 什么网页， 我接 网页 的。
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 我同学，给学校做网页……不会花钱找你的……
<FrankLv> vic_: 我有办法了，刚才的脚本思路是对的，不过1.我应该用dirname，2.我不会再awk脚本里用其他命令的结果，我正在把列表文件转成目录，然后直接统计目录条目。
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:)
<vic_> 。。。。。
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 有推荐的不？
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 明天再跟你说。 你同学会 php 吗
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 你是在家自己接工程做还是上班的？
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 在家
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 明天再跟你说。 你同学会 php 吗
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 问呢
<vic_> FrankLv: awk 'END{print NR}' a 多简单啊。。非得弄那么复杂
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 如果会的话， 我可以提供 你同学 api， 同学自己做
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 否……
<vic_> FrankLv:  sed -n '$=' a 多直接啊。非得转换目录
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 那我帮你弄个简单 的吧。 你同学 会 html 吗
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 你同学 弄 html ，就一框架， 我帮你加上 php
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 做学校学院的网站，用不着太复杂吧
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 他会html
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 那就行， 让他自己设计 html，然后发给我， 然后帮他加上 html
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 按分类管理文章。
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 要尽量简单做，他也就是应付下学院的
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 我不懂……
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 不需要 论坛之类 的吧
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 不要，估计就放几个新闻一类的就行了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, btrfs不？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不
<edison0354> gebjgd: 你咋也怂恿人btrfs了？
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 那就简单了，让他自己设计网页，只要 外观 框架，然后告诉我，内容怎么摆放。弄上 php。 然后用 我的 客户端 管理
<gebjgd> edison0354, arch 38内核了
<gebjgd> edison0354, 所以可以上btrfs了
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 同学用的什么机器作为 管理的。 win? linux?
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 他做完了应该就扔给学院了吧？
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 要不我改天叫他上IRC来请教你？
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 好的， 改天吧，我在纠结一些东西
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 貌似他还是想直接用wordpress，那个简单……
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 也行。 那就 wordpress， 我的程序可以做 wordpress 的后端
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 管理网站估计不是他做了，他做完就扔给学院了
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 不过 一个问题是， php 必需运行在 模块 的方式下，而不能 是 cgi
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 不懂
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 那你要先解决， 学院 用不用 那个程序
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 他 默认的后台管理不好吗
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 必然不可能……
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 不知道……
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 我传话的……
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 那就算了啊
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 你用 wordpress 就用 他的后台管理啊
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 干嘛 在意后台管理呢
<caleb-> wordpress 被黑了
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 貌似他是在纠结网页咋做……
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 你想要第三方 的针对 wordpress 的内容管理??
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 那就不是后台的问题啊。
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 我什么也不知道……
<ghost_lemon> 不关我的事情了， 我闪
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: 99
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:)
<edison0354> ghost_lemon: ……
<ghost_lemon> edison0354:) 如果只是 后台的话， 我可以帮帮你。 如果是 wordpress 的。 有我没我都没关系啊
<ghost_lemon> 谁懂 google 网站管理员的
<wpeter> 问下，大家觉得konsole什么配色方案利于保护眼睛？
<ghost_lemon> 他姥爷， google 怎么 抽风了
<ghost_lemon> wpeter:) 黑色
<ghost_lemon> wpeter:) 什么颜色都行。 我看什么都是黑的
<wpeter> gebjgd, 黑底？
<ghost_lemon> wpeter:) 对 黑底 黑字
<iGnome> ghost_lemon: 你还不拆开。
<wpeter> ghost_lemon, 那不是一片漆黑。。。。。
<ghost_lemon> iGnome:) 不拆
<ghost_lemon> iGnome:) igoogle???
<ghost_lemon> wpeter:) 保护眼睛啊
<ghost_lemon> 什么也看不到。 什么也不用烦
<wpeter> ghost_lemon, 看不清有啥用？
<ghost_lemon> wpeter:) 省心
<wpeter> ghost_lemon, 算了，还是蓝底黑字吧，不改了。
<ghost_lemon> wpeter:)
<wpeter> ghost_lemon, 知不知道backtrack的irc服务器是什么？
<caleb-> wpeter: 一般官网会写
<ghost_lemon> 不知道
<caleb-> 开源的用 irc 多半在 freenode / oftc
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) google 里 的账户页上不去了。 改域名好麻烦 啊，在 google 中还要验证一次。
<alvin_rxg> ghost_lemon: 自己爬墙
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 艾， 我真的想 肉身爬墙啊
<wzssyqa> edison0354: 没有必要再gnome classic了吧
<ghost_lemon> alvin_rxg:) 中国太 恶心 了
<neolkb> 一来就看见说要爬墙
<neolkb> 中国不是恶心  而是政府对咱保护得太好了
<ghost_lemon> neolkb:) 他对我们的财务 也保护的太好了
<caleb-> 党是为天网做准备啊，把人民都搞成电脑高手
<neolkb> 呵呵
<caleb-> 人类的希望在中国
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 中国的终点在地域
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 中国的终点在 地狱
<neolkb> 人中之龙说的就是中国人 哈哈
<caleb-> 不会翻墙出国都不好意思说是中国人
<happyaron> caleb-: haha
<ofan> 已经懒得翻了
<neolkb> 我以前一直用的自由门  现在自由门也用不了了
<neolkb> 好久没犯法了
<caleb-> ofan: jc叔叔怎么可以这么不上进呢
<ofan> caleb-: jc叔叔要树立榜样
<caleb-> ofan: 要紧跟着党的思想指导嘛
<edison0354> wzssyqa: 额，你说gnome3？
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 紧跟 党的屁股 走
<caleb-> 谣传说 gnome3 的 systray 无法显示一些 app icon?
<neolkb> 我倒是一直在跟着党走 可党一直把我忽略
 * edison0354 大家和谐，我写党校感想ing
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 党有 思想 的吗
<OT_iux> neolkb: try Puff 0.03
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 党都是 屁股决定 脑袋
<neolkb>  ***edison0354 好家伙！
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 不是 gnome3， 是 unity
<anticlockwise> 党校感想，据说很难写……
<neolkb> 10.04的GNOME不知道能不能升到GNOME3
<neolkb> 今天搞了1天的Mysql 结果还是有问题
<ghost_lemon> neolkb:) 如果你想 拼死吃 河豚的话 我怂恿你
<caleb-> ghost_lemon: 我看到的谣言出处是用 suse, 应该没用 unity
<ghost_lemon> neolkb:) 我就给拼死了
<happyaron> neolkb: 自己编译可以，ppa啥的没有。
<Kandu> neolkb: 等到 12.04 發布，10.04 應該可以直接升級了
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 那就不知道了， unity 的 tray icon 有办法弄出来的
<caleb-> unity 的 systray 恶搞我知道
<chenwl> owner为nobody的文件 普通用户不能访问吗
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 那就不知道了， unity 的 tray icon 有办法弄出来的
<neolkb> :-(
 * caleb- 觉得 unity 开发者脑残
<neolkb> 可海豚挺不错的呀
<chenwl> 怎么访问owner为nobody的文件，文件夹
<chenwl> help
<caleb-> unity 介面大占空间，在gtk env居然用qt, systray居然乱搞
<neolkb> 今天生意还不错  卖了1万块 哈哈
<caleb-> 没看到 unity 任何先进之处，蠢事倒是很多
<neolkb> 哈哈 我时第一天使用IRC 很多代码不会用
<neolkb> happyaron:我自己编译过 可是不知道什么原因 一直提示命令不能找到
<neolkb> 我用的是10.04 LTS
<ghost_lemon> caleb-unity 的 tray icon 有办法弄出来的
<caleb-> ghost_lemon: 没 gui 啊，要下复杂命令的
<caleb-> ghost_lemon: 连个 wrapper 都没
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 就一个命令
<caleb-> ghost_lemon: 应该搞个 tray on foo, tray off foo 之类的
<neolkb> 我装了个GNOME Shell一直没能卸载掉 始终有个图标在附件里面
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=325332
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 在unity, 一些程序的托盤圖標不見的解決辦法
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 我的处女贴，去看看， 也让我 高潮一下
<ofan> 延时35s....
<neolkb> Mysql管理员 可以用阿
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 自己贡献一个
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 不知道这个可不可以 gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['*']"
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 允许所有 的 托盘图标
<caleb-> ghost_lemon: 试试看？
 * caleb- 用 gtk3 不用 gnome3
<caleb-> 刚升了 gtk 3.1.2
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:)
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 看了吗
<caleb-> ghost_lemon: 那个我知道啊
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 捧场一下。 我的第一个帖子。
<caleb-> ghost_lemon: 我没论坛帐号
<ghost_lemon> caleb-:) 让你看， 只是让你看。 让我兴奋一下
<ghost_lemon> .......
 * caleb- 潜水众
<neolkb> 莫非是断网了？
<edison0354> happyaron: 你今天中午那个dashboard是啥？
 * MARTIN_Z HELLO
<MARTIN_Z> ~
<MARTIN_Z> lsong: Hello
<MARTIN_Z> kingbo: Hello~
<kdlijian> 闲来无事扯扯淡
<kingbo> MARTIN_Z: 你好
<edison0354> Lavande: 姐控好1
<Lavande> edison0354: 皮卡丘
<edison0354> Lavande: s/1/!
<tenzu> 姐控辛苦了
<Lavande> 疼疼辛苦了
<tenzu> 你应该说：为姐服务
<neolkb> --～
<caleb-> 为姐服务++
 * Lavande 唔……
<neolkb> 我这网速也太满了 你们说的话延迟30秒  超越时空了
<caleb-> 30 秒算好的了
<neolkb> ～～～～
<neolkb> 莫非还有比我这网速还慢的？
<neolkb> 我可是用的手机呀
<Lavande> firefox4怎么自动恢复上次会话？
<edison0354> neolkb: 我爪机毫无鸭梨
<edison0354> NoIE: ～～～～～～～
<neolkb> 编辑>首选项
<Kandu> chenwl: 可改動的話， chmod o+rwx。不可改動的話， sudo -u nobody CMD
<Kandu> Lavande: save and quit ?
<chenwl> Kandu: 3x
<Lavande> Kandu: 就是像chrome那样，不提示，自动恢复。。。
<edison0354> NoIE: 在？
<fillayu> roylez_   在？
<roylez_> fillayu: .
<caleb-> chrome 有提示啊
<Kandu> Lavande: 那就 save and quit 吧，選上 do not ask next time
<fillayu> roylez_  有个 rail 的小问题
<roylez_> tenzu: 我的paypal居然还有15hkd，打算买humble bundle 3了
<tenzu> roylez_: 不够吧
<Kandu> Lavande: 不過 fx4 先得 about:config 把 browser.showQuitWarning 給打開才能見到這個選項
<roylez_> tenzu: 随便出价就好
<tenzu> roylez_: 哦了，我还以为要USD14
<caleb-> roylez_: 用 hkd 当主要货币？
<roylez_> tenzu: o... paypal 显示我1.88usd，我给1usd好了
<Lavande> Kandu: 怪不得我的没这个选项- -!  false了
<fillayu> roylez_  paypal 税很贵
<roylez_> caleb-: 当年设的
<tenzu> roylez_: 我有意往paypal里充点SGD
<tenzu> roylez_: 我还从来没用过
<caleb-> visa 都要开通 person to person payment 了
<caleb-> 不知开通了没
<caleb-> 以后 paypal 就悲剧了
<Lavande> Kandu: 唔，可以了，但是每次询问很麻烦呃……
 * neolkb cry
<fillayu> roylez_     一直提示这个信息，当运行 rails -e 时， git://github.com/huacnlee/mongoid-sphinx.git (at master) is not checked out. Please run `bundle install`
<Kandu> Lavande: 呃，剛剛說了 do not ask next time -_-b
<fillayu> roylez_   但我已经有运行过 bundle install 了
<Lavande> Kandu: 嘿嘿，可以了，多谢
<roylez_> fillayu: gem install mongoid-sphinx
<fillayu> roylez_ okay, thanks
<NoIE> edison0354: 在。
<edison0354> NoIE: 话说那天的launch party你去没？
<NoIE> edison0354: gnome3 的那个？
<edison0354> NoIE: 恩
<NoIE> edison0354: 去了，不过迟到了1个小时。
<edison0354> NoIE: ……
<edison0354> NoIE: 然后呢？
<crazier> ?
<crazier> 同问
<NoIE> edison0354: 。。。
<NoIE> edison0354: 有许多不足吧。
<edison0354> NoIE: 然后俺就坐在第一排啊……
<NoIE> edison0354: 我站在最后一排。
<edison0354> NoIE: ………………………………
<Big_bear> =)
<Big_bear> 你好,allenwu
<allenwu> hello everybody
<crose> hello world
<allenwu> 你好，要找到一个会说中文的IRC社区真难阿
<allenwu> 我找了很多个基本上都是外国的
<Big_bear> 这里是
<Big_bear> 你是做IT的吗
<allenwu> 我是学网络的
<ghosTM55> hello
<allenwu> 目前工作两年多了
<Big_bear> 哦，了解
<^k^> ghosTM55, 好  ㍬ 
<allenwu> 你呢
<Big_bear> 我也是维护网络的
<allenwu> 还有其他国内社区吗 ？
<crazier> 想知道 Gnome有什么不足，正想试用
<allenwu> crazier：我用的是LXDE版本，其实版本都差不多，看用在哪种场合。
<Big_bear> 这里人最多
<neolkb> 97人
<crazier> 哦
<Big_bear> gentoo-cn
<crazier> 要是用在普通的桌面版呢
<crazier> 看Gnome的宣传挺好的
<wpeter> shd
<wpeter> admin
<allenwu> crazier：我的神舟笔记本，五六年了，因为配置关系我使用的LXDE，系统消耗资源少，启动也快
<wpeter> 为什么/admin没用？
<crazier> 哦，这样子的啊
<caleb-> 新机器就用 gnome / kde 吧
<crose> crazier: gnome2很好，不过快成历史了
<caleb-> 老机器自己调
<allenwu> Big_bear：  你用的是什么系统 ？
<crazier> 是的,Gnome2挺喜欢 的
<crose> crazier: 机器不太烂投kde吧:P
<fillayu> roylez_  rvm用来管 gem 跟 ruby package, 也包括 rails， 而 gem 则管ruby package?
<crazier> 换过kde的，但是没用几下就删除了
<crazier> 用不了，不爽，虽然好看
<roylez_> fillayu: 自己找答案
<crose> crazier: ……
<fillayu> roylez_   okay
<ICaJu> 有用x201的没
<crazier> 如果用LXDE，是否Gnome下的软件有一些用不了啊？
<caleb-> crazier: 没这回事
<allenwu> 我想问个问题，我使用的是fedora 14 但关机总是关闭不了，这个该如何解决
<chgtg> 发现unity-2d在我这里比unity好一些
<crazier> “机器不太烂投kde吧:P”是否意味着Gnome3不成功，没有KDe好
<crose> crazier: l也是用的gtk？
<caleb-> crazier: ubuntu / debian 还没上 gnome3
<allenwu> crazier: 目前我还没发现有特别的软件无法使用
<crazier> 关机关不了的话，会不会跟acpi有关系，以前我遇到过类似的问题
<crazier> 哦，那就好
<crose> crazier: 个人意见：gmone3跟2比起来就是渣渣
<allenwu> 不过，安装 wine 没成功过
<crazier> 这样子的呀
<ICaJu> 用ubuntu就请忘了windows
<allenwu> crazier:是的，以前我用ubuntu的时候也是关机不了
<crazier> 为什么我点你们前面的名字不会出来呢，这样子我就不能针对个人回话啦
<wpeter> ICaJu, 同意。
<wpeter> crazier, 右键
<wpeter> crazier, 和QQ不一样。
<ICaJu> linux能干的事情windows大部分干不了，windows能干的事情linux基本都能干
<kenifanying> 有没人在debian下用过fim的？
<crazier> 点击右键吗？
<crose> wpeter: 什么客户端？我都是选中了托过来的= =！
<allenwu> 关机的事情各位有解决过的吗 ？
<fillayu> roylez_  安装了 mongoid-sphinx 后，还是出现  mongoid-sphinx
<wpeter> ICaJu, 股票交易有什么好的软件推荐吗？
<kenifanying> debian squeeze 安装fim后无法正常显示图片，但是fbi却能……
<wpeter> crazier, 右键，选open dialog window
<ICaJu> wpeter： 我自己也炒股 不过我不做短线
<ICaJu> 所以我不用天天盯了大盘
<crazier> 哦，这个我知道的，只是不能把你们的名字直接出现在我的输入框中
<crazier> 难道要用复制的吗
<wpeter> crazier, 输一个字母，然后Tab
<roylez_> fillayu: 修改Gemfile
<TopWinStudio> 我也在为这个问题困扰
<ICaJu> c是这样吗
<ICaJu> 没对呀
<TopWinStudio> 我是用pidgin
<crazier> wasikevin, 呵呵，会了，谢谢
<TopWinStudio> 是不是没这个功能？
<TopWinStudio> 怎么弄的？
<TopWinStudio> 跟我说说。
<crose> wasikevin: 不错哦
<Mafwgc> pidgin还能上QQ么？
<wpeter> crazier, 我用的是xchat
<TopWinStudio> 教教我啊。
<TopWinStudio> 能上。
<ICaJu> t
<ICaJu> t没对
<TopWinStudio> pidgin怎么实现你的那个功能
<crose> TopWinStudio: 输入框输入首字母然后按tab，就跟终端打命令一样
<crazier> allenwu, 关于关机的，我以前遇到过，你可以看一下我的解决方法，不知道是否对你在用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=291409&hilit=+%E5%85%B3%E6%9C%BA
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 信息
<TopWinStudio> 我输入首字母之后出来一堆
<crose> t开头的有好几个，按两下tab就显示出所有的来了
<TopWinStudio> Fivesheep: ss
<TopWinStudio> crose:
<TopWinStudio> crose: sdsds
<crazier> TopWinStudio,
<crazier> 哈哈
<TopWinStudio> crazier: 是不是得输入好几个才行？？
<TopWinStudio> crose: 可以拉。但是每次都输入好多么
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 好家伙
<ICaJu> 我都会了
<crazier> TopWinStudio, 是的
<crose> TopWinStudio: 跟终端一样
<ICaJu> crazier: 还行
<TopWinStudio> crazier: 出来一串名字的话，怎么选择？
<crazier> 我原来好像记得直接点名字就出来了
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 哈哈。hello.
<Mafwgc> xchat怎么换行输入？
<crose> TopWinStudio: 有好几个可选就不会自动补全
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我以后是这个irc的常客
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: HELOO
<myke2> Mafwgc: irc不能换行
<ICaJu> HELLO
<TopWinStudio> crose: 可选的时候也不能点啊。没反应
<crazier> TopWinStudio, 那就只能多输入几个字符了
<^k^> ICaJu, 好  ㍬ 
<Mafwgc> 没这功能啊。。 难怪
<crose> TopWinStudio: 是不能点啊
<TopWinStudio> crazier: 似乎是这样的。
<ICaJu> ^k^: 好
<TopWinStudio> crose:  那就这样了。好多了。哈哈。很好玩
<crose> jrrp
 * ICaJu …………
<TopWinStudio> crose: 你学习linux的c编程吗？？
<^k^> ICaJu, 好吧。  ㍬ 
<crose> TopWinStudio: c会一点
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 20 点是怎么来的？？
<TopWinStudio> crose: 现在学linux下的吗？一起交流交流
<ICaJu> ^k^: 后面那个时什么东西
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 哦，你出生在20世纪！  ㍬ 
<TopWinStudio> 我推荐大家听听徐良的 即使说抱歉  很妙。
<ICaJu> top
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 什么意思呢？？
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 我在ubuntu下面学java
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我不太喜欢java。
<crose> 哈哈
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 难道“说”是指“”？  ㍬ 
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 我学java是为了android
<TopWinStudio>  即使说抱歉
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: i like c++。但是最近c++评价很不好。决定深入学习c。
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 其他暂时放下。
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 学东西不能看别人的评价 得看自己是否喜欢
<crose> ICaJu: 没错
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 别人对强盗评价不好，但依然有人作
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 也不是看别人评价，是c++确实存在很多缺陷。会让人感觉到confuse
<ICaJu> 哈哈
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 还是java好 秒杀全平台
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我搞了好多年，后来看了一下linux之父的评价，感觉确实一直在c++上被搞confuse了。
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 又不是说Linus的个人癖好必须推广
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 准备专攻c了。人剑合一的境界
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 我是刚接触语言  就为了能自己开发自己想要的手机程序
<crose> ICaJu: java se还有点趣……学到ee太枯燥
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我想搞嵌入式了。搞这么多年windows程序，累了。
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 哈哈 ，你们都是专业人士  我是业余的
<fillayu> roylez_   比php麻烦好多哦，搭个环境
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 我学java就为了自己开发自己想要的程序
<ICaJu> fillayu: java搭建环境好简单的呀
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: good。我完全是处于爱好。编程会伴随我一生。我现在的工作不是开发。
<ICaJu> JDK+eclipse =OK
<fillayu> ICaJu  ruby on rails
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 呵呵 我的工作是做生意 哈哈
<crose> ICaJu: 大老板，幸会幸会
<ICaJu> 打工呢
<ICaJu> 哈哈
<crose> ICaJu: 未来的大老板，幸会幸会
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: good
<crose> :P
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我是搞煤炭。
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 你们买洁具找我 哈哈
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 正在出差，旅馆中。
<ICaJu> 做广告了
<Lavande> 有没有方法运行一个程序，加上一个什么参数，然后让他默认把窗口显示在其他工作区域？
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 哪里？北京的话会考虑。哈哈
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 成都
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 那与我无缘了。哈哈。有网店吗？
<justqb> 大家好， 第一次用irc 多多关照啊
<ICaJu> www.hkshengying.com
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 和我一起住的小姑娘是重庆的
<TopWinStudio>  ICaJu:成都的
<wzlxx> 在Xterm+tmux中使用emacs明显的感觉快捷键有延迟，怎么回事？谁遇到过？
<justqb> 这里有没有玩perl的？
<crazier> Lavande, 这个似乎可以在Compiz里设置
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 好家伙 你还跟小姑娘一起住呀？》
<Lavande> crazier: 知道是哪个选项不？不是所有程序都要这样，只要个别……
<wzlxx> 在Xterm+tmux中使用emacs明显的感觉快捷键有延迟，怎么回事？谁遇到过？
<wzlxx>  
<TopWinStudio> 我在这个界面点链接不弹出窗口，怎么回事？？
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 没办法，合租。除了小姑娘，还有我老婆。
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 今年准备买房，就没机会和小姑娘一起住拉。
<wzlxx> TopWinStudio: 那你不悲剧了
<crazier> TopWinStudio, 哈哈，暧昧啊
<ICaJu> Lavande: 直接把程序窗口拖到第二工作区就行了呀
<TopWinStudio> crazier: O:-)
<Lavande> ICaJu: ……
<TopWinStudio> wzlxx: 哈哈。快当爸的人了。也不悲剧了。
<ICaJu> Lavande: 我用2个显示器 直接拖过去方便
<crose> TopWinStudio: 恭喜恭喜
<crazier> Lavande, 我摸摸
<TopWinStudio> crose: 是计划中，哈哈。
<crazier> Lavande, 我找找
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 艳福不潜哟
<Lavande> crazier: 哈哈
<ICaJu> crazier: 你模什么？
<crazier> ICaJu, 打错字啦
<roylez_> tenzu: 你买了没？
<ICaJu> crazier: 哈哈
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 切。老婆在，再有艳福也不敢了。
<xm> 到哪里去注册一个irc帐号
<TopWinStudio> 不行，我得学习了。不能关聊天，浪费时间。
<crose> TopWinStudio: 原来是有贼心没贼胆
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 等老婆出门就乱乱吧 不然会憋坏的
<crose> TopWinStudio: byebye
<TopWinStudio> 对了。问下有人知道ubuntu下没有win7之类的connetify功能？？
 * wzlxx 稳定性上还是screen才是王道…
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 不能，俺乖仔
<TopWinStudio> crose: bye,很高兴认识你。
<crose> TopWinStudio: 什么是connetify
<xm> 到哪里去注册一个irc帐号
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 很高兴认识你。
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: connetify？
<TopWinStudio> connectify me
<crose> TopWinStudio: 没用过……
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 就是win7本地链接上网，然后创建一个无线基站，手机共享这个无线网络上网。
<justqb> connetify 指什么啊？
<tenzu> roylez_: 充值要4-6working days。。。
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 这个功能很方便。
<roylez_> tenzu: ...
<TopWinStudio> connectify me
<roylez_> tenzu: 我买了
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 这个功能很简单
<TopWinStudio> win7下个软件。
<ICaJu> TOP
<xm> 不是那个自带的那个networkmanager就可以吗
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 怎么实现？
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 你用的什么手机
<justqb> linux下没有媲美 emeditor的文本编辑 郁闷
<TopWinStudio> 相当于本地链接需要共享给无线网络。
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: G2
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 用好久了，舍不得换。
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: network manager
<justqb> 唉， 我的电脑没有无线网卡 不能帮你试
<xm> 就是写一个转发，从wlan请求转到有线就可以了
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 我现在就是用的手机共享网络到电脑 上网
<justqb> 估计还是很简单的  ap
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 没有这个命令。
<justqb> 无线ap
<TopWinStudio> 是吧。具体怎么弄？
<xm> 不过手机一般不会搜索这种网络的
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 不是命令
<TopWinStudio> justqb: 嗯。我自己试试。谢谢啊。
<tenzu> roylez_: 有快速冲钱的方法，但是要和debit card关连，我不敢
<xm> 需要root
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 关键是怎么设置共享网络？
<wzlxx> roylez_: tmux还是没有screen稳定…
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 你点击网络连接图标 >创建网络
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我有wicd network manager
<roylez_> wzlxx: 不清楚，不是太喜欢tmux的配置格式
<tusooa> ls
<Mr_sky> 可算找到组织了。。
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 创建还是添加?添加一个无线网络？？
<roylez_> wzlxx: 我一年前写的 http://roylez.heroku.com/2010/08/07/tmux-review.html
<ICaJu> 创建新的无线网络
<wzlxx> roylez_:
<wzlxx> roylez_: 嗯，还是screen稳定…
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 创建新的无线网络
<wzlxx> roylez_: 已经看过了
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 哦。然后呢？怎么设置把本地链接共享给这个无线嗯
<wsdjeg> 都在么
<wsdjeg> 有人在ubuntu下玩魔兽争霸么
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 创建好以后 先把你使用的电脑连接到该网络
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 继续
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 连接以后 你的手机就可以收到wifi信号了
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 你得在手机端使用静态路由
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 才能访问外网
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 静态路由？不解。
<crose> TopWinStudio: 高端手机啊……
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: ？
<justqb> 用wine可以玩war3的
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: G2应该有的呀？
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 创建的无线是ad-hoc模式吗？
<justqb> 3年前就试过
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 恩
<TopWinStudio> 没有，G8好象有。
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: g2里面没有静态路由。
<justqb> 还可以和win 的war3 联网
<justqb> 就是稍微慢一点
<TopWinStudio> justqb: 浩方呢？
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 没有静态路由就自定IP 和网关和DNS
<justqb> 那时候是局域网连的
<justqb> 浩方肯定不行吧
<justqb> 没客户端
<ICaJu> 其实静态路由就是只的自定IP 和网关 =静态IP 不等于动态IP
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 创建的无线里面的IPv4设置用怎么设置?方法， 与其他计算机共享？？
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 那就叫静态路由啊。我可以设置静态IP。用wifi statics就可以。但是我感觉这样还是没有共享网络呢
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 你在PC端建好网络以后G2上面能收到信号，你看看有没有获得IP跟路由地址
<crazier> Lavande, 不好意思，现在找不到啦
<Lavande> cr
<Lavande> crazier: 呵呵，没事啦，还是谢谢你
<crazier> Lavande, 嘿嘿
<crazier> 说不定什么时候不想找的时候反而能找到了
 * Lavande 开始潜心研究arch，准备入门……
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我似乎找到一个更方便的方法。我在测试
<wsdjeg> 有没有苏州这边的
<caleb-> Lavande: 入门再研究就好啦
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 好家伙 好了告诉我
<Lavande> caleb-: 呵呵，听说不看wiki直接上会死的很惨的。。
<Lavande> caleb-: 我正在读wiki……
<Kandu> Lavande: 不一定喲。有時候讀了 wiki 反而死了
<wxg> 晚上好 谁能帮我解决一下增加本机到xhot认证列表里面呢 不用每次重启后 都得运行'xhost +'
<Lavande> Kandu: 哈哈，那我也得看看啊，不然心理没底的
<Kandu> Lavande: 特別是更新慢的條目，比如 wiki 中文版
<Lavande> Kandu: 我看得是英文啦
<ICaJu> 你们能登录wiki？
<ICaJu> 我登录wiki后弹出的网页全是代码
<ICaJu> 有没有在成都的朋友？
<tusooa> arch? 不过是安装有点x而已。
<wzssyqa> gimp 怎么通过降低图片质量减小图片？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 导出的时候设置一下
<cfy> wzssyqa: set the quality
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我设置一个搞掉网了。哈哈
<ICaJu> Pidgin使用QQ提示版本过低 ··腾讯太不厚道了
<Mafwgc> 各位，Audacious 2.4.4 播放器的歌词插件，推荐一个
<cfy> wzssyqa: 为啥不用fictx? convert -quality 75 a.jpg b.jpg
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 可以装个2010的。
<cfy> wzssyqa: 为啥不用convert? convert -quality 75 a.jpg b.jpg
<afiredp1>  大家帮忙 一个问题 我用debian最小化安装 只有cui text mode 但是分辨率不对 怎么调分辨率啊 在 grub kernel 后面+vga=791 试过了 到login的地方 分辨率还是不对
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 用wine？
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 后来有人重新开发了。
<myke2> afiredp1: 什么显卡? 开KMS即可
<Kandu> cfy: follow 你了 :)
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我给你发送。接收。
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 好嘞
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 给你发送了。看到吗？
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵.我好久没上了...
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 收到了
<cfy> Kandu: 完了....转校估计没戏了.....考试好难,我好菜.别人估计都好强....我要去打酱油了. T_T
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 接收玩了？？
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 从这里下载吧。然后安装之后就会多出一个2010 了。
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 我接受到了 但没找到在哪
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio:
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 搜索下看看
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 那你重新下载下。会不会是在/tmp下。
<crose> cfy: 转校？研究生？插班生？
<Kandu> cfy: 喔，就當是打了回醬油吧
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 或者下载下
<Kandu> cfy: 我也大半年沒上了
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: /tmp下面没有
<cfy> Kandu: 唉,就当求虐了.......
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 那你按照我发的地址重新下载好了。
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: OK
<cfy> crose: 转校,浙江省的东西.40个人规模的
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 下载这个就行。              libqq_0.68_i386.deb                              libqq DEB for Linux 32bit         Featured
<crose> cfy: 哦哦
<Kandu> cfy: 已經考完了？
<cfy> Kandu: 没有11号考试.
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 感觉这个还是比webqq方便点，webqq经常是发送的快捷键不好使。而且速度不好。
<cfy> Kandu: 没有17号考试.
<cfy> Kandu: 你以前在哪里读的?我是要去下沙
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 方便?
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 你说pidgin的QQ?
<ICaJu> TopWinStudio: 呵呵 其实转到ubuntu后我很少用QQ gamil用得多
<Kandu> cfy: 下沙
<cfy> Kandu: 那你16号要不要回学校看下啊....
<cfy> jyf1987: 你啥大学的?
<Kandu> cfy: 看你？
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈.可以这么理解....
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 但是很多时候还离不开QQ。我是说QQ版本当中，我给你发的这个挺好。
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu: 我加你为好友了。一起交流。
<Kandu> cfy: 那你是不是要打扮得花枝招展一些呢？
<cfy> Kandu: - -!
<ICaJu> OK
<TopWinStudio> Kandu: oh............... girl?
<cfy> Kandu: 就聚聚,或许可以问你问题...
<^k^> 新⇨ 字体美化和中文支持 • 在系统里安装了goldendict 然后里面放了 金山词典，但是音标却显示方框，请问怎么搞定？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325536&p=2274061#p2274061 我的fonts文件夹里面安装了 金山音标字体 kingsoft_phonetic_ue.ttf Sony Phonetic plain.TTF 截图如下 Screenshot-GoldenDict.png 出现方框，不过美国传统词典就没事。 请问我 ...
<cfy> TopWinStudio: 两男的...
<ICaJu> 哈哈
<TopWinStudio> cfy: .....哈哈。我光看到花枝招展了/
<Kandu> TopWinStudio: 他叫鳳媛，你說是男是女？
<TopWinStudio> Kandu: 有点微妙
<cfy> Kandu: 被写hack howto的害死了....早知道不用真名做nick...
<cfy> Kandu: 那你来不来?
<ICaJu> restart
<Kandu> cfy: 郵件聯繫吧，不去
<cfy> Kandu: 不过你那过来也好久....
<TopWinStudio> Kandu: 哈哈。。。。
<TopWinStudio> Kandu: 去吧。到时侯发照片
<cfy> Kandu: 你说我要搞个测温度的装置.自己做的.接到电脑上难度大不大?
<jyf1987> cfy: fuck
<jyf1987> cfy: 怎么才来
<jyf1987> cfy: 吧我以前整的那个 python版本的 down-flash发我邮箱
<cfy> jyf1987: ?! 你哪大学?
<cfy> jyf1987: - -!那哪里去找啊...
<jyf1987> cfy: 以前不是发给过你么
<cfy> jyf1987: ....那我找找,话说你邮件都删除了?
<cfy> jyf1987: 没有了..
<jyf1987> cfy: 我搜索过 在gmail里 怎么就没有搜索到 难道你有别的邮箱地址？
<cfy> opera 2092sb了...
<cfy> speed dial悲剧了..
<fillayu> 我穿短裤短袖了
<fillayu> 现在好热
<cfy> 用opera的出来...
<cfy> jyf1987: perl的不能用么?!
<TopWinStudio> cfy: 不用opera的飞过。
<cfy> jyf1987: 很重要么?
<cfy> jyf1987: 重要的话找irc log应该有
<fillayu> roylez_  这个问题解决方向是？   Could not find gem 'redis (>= 0)' in any of the gem sources listed in your Gemfile.
<jyf1987> cfy: 对我有用 速度找会
<fillayu> 请问，打电话到日本，比较省钱的方法是？
<roylez_> fillayu: 无解
<fillayu> roylez_  没思路啊
<fillayu> roylez_  杯具了
<cfy> jyf1987: - -!先用perl的.我目前表示没空帮你找,google没搜索到...
<lemonhall> fillayu: SKYPE
<jyf1987> cfy: wtf
<lemonhall> fillayu: 通话质量很一般
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你女朋友？
<neolkb> SKYPE
<cfy> jyf1987: 使用 https://github.com/chenfengyuan/ubuntu-cn_irc_log
<nemocaptain1> 有人用gentoo吗？
<cfy> jyf1987: 把log转换成sqlite3,然后...你懂的.
<cfy> nemocaptain1: gentoo问题去#gentoo-cn
<TopWinStudio> ICaJu：上来恶劣？
<ICaJU> cfy:同意
<nemocaptain1> 汗
<cfy> jyf1987: perler表示一个py程序怎么会很重要?,lol
<ICaJU> 没有 还在下软件包
<ICaJU> TopWinStudio: 我用的手机上网的
<ICaJU> 1000B/S的速度
<ICaJU> 哈哈
<fillayu> lemonhall    不是唉
<cfy> jyf1987: 不在了?!
<cfy> jyf1987: 有木有...不理我了.....
<happyaron> cfy: 我的po2db该了没？。。
<jyf1987> cfy: nnd
<cfy> happyaron: 考试还没开始考...下个星期一开始有空了.
<TopWinStudio> 有人用emacs吗？
<happyaron> cfy: o，不急
<cfy> happyaron: 你可以先把要求全部列出来XD
<TopWinStudio> 我想问一下一般用什么插件？
<happyaron> cfy: 上次都说了。。。
<jyf1987> cfy: 那个我不好改阿 我有个服务器40m的 准备用我那个去下东西 可是那个破perl的有dbus 狗日的ee根本不考虑移植
<cfy> jyf1987: 算了,作为大度的perler
<cfy> jyf1987: 用我的阿爸
<cfy> jyf1987: 用我的吧,没有dbus
<fillayu> lemonhall  我希望她是
<cfy> happyaron: 列出来.做成文件啊.....再说,哇哪里还全部记得.
<cfy> happyaron: 列出来.做成文件啊.....再说,我哪里还全部记得.
<jyf1987> cfy: 那也行 发我邮箱 我回家去弄
<cfy> jyf1987: 你能用www-mechanize不?
<jyf1987> cfy: 那个是我公司的服务器 快到期 了 公司的网站又搬迁了 老大让我玩玩的
<cfy> jyf1987: libwww-mechanize-perl
<jyf1987> cfy: 我那个是debian5 默认有装www-mechanize么
<cfy> jyf1987: 没有,你要装这个
<lemonhall> fillayu: 果然是女人
<cfy> jyf1987: 你实在需要的话,我去建立log的db
<lemonhall> fillayu: 爱情是经济、科技、乃至人类发展的原动力
<lemonhall> fillayu: 不。。应该说，性欲。。。是。。。。。
<cfy> jyf1987: 然后自己搜索db,不过不知道paste里有没有保存那么久
<cfy> jyf1987: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/scripts/raw/master/down_flash/down_flash
<cfy> jyf1987: 可是是直接在下载了.
<jyf1987> cfy: 我真的很不想去装东西
<cfy> jyf1987: chdir "$ENV{HOME}/movie";需要目录movie
<cfy> jyf1987: 那好吧.我去建立db
<cfy> jyf1987: 我想明天就能抓好网页,建立db了.
<jyf1987> cfy: 不是吧
<cfy> jyf1987: sqlite3你会操作的的吧
<jyf1987> cfy: 当然
<cfy> jyf1987: https://github.com/chenfengyuan/ubuntu-cn_irc_log,你自己搞也行
<TopWinStudio> svn checkout https://wuxi.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/emacs-lisp/ emacs-lisp  知道这个命令起到什么作用吗？
<jyf1987> cfy: 真折腾
<allenwu> 谁能提供一个可供在线播放国内音乐的软件吗
<ofan> allenwu: google.cn/music
<allenwu> 谷歌音乐播放器太占网带宽了
<happyaron> allenwu: 又想在线听，又想不占带宽，比较难。
<cfy> jyf1987: 我在建立了.
<ICaJU> 不想占带宽  听CD呗
<drovencrazy> allenwu, 1ting
<jyf1987> cfy: 好 我等你 我在加班 有时间
<allenwu> happyaron:  f房东带宽太小，人太多
<wzssyqa> gmail 的smtp也给。。。了？
<allenwu> OK
<alvin_rxg> allenwu: douban.fm bitrate 60Kbit/s
<allenwu> drovencrazy：  I have a try
<happyaron> wzssyqa: imap受阻，但总体情况比web的好
<happyaron> wzssyqa: pop3没尝试，smtp因为发的少所以不清楚
<drovencrazy> wzssyqa, each 15 minite  你懂的
<allenwu> TKS  everyboday
<happyaron> drovencrazy: 那是web的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 我的大邮件总是发送失败，
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 多大？
<wzssyqa> drovencrazy: 似乎频率比那大很多
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 才11m
<drovencrazy> wzssyqa, 确切的说 谷歌的https每隔15分钟隔断
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 翻过去发试试。
<clown_> anticlockwise: 请问一下能在python里使用linux的系统指令吗
<wzssyqa> drovencrazy: 频率比那大很多
<drovencrazy> wzssyqa, 频率不知 时长估计很长了
<drovencrazy> wzssyqa, 因为我已经有5个小时没登上greader了
<wzssyqa> drovencrazy: 我这感觉，也就5、6分钟的样子
<drovencrazy> wzssyqa, 可能每个isp不一样？校园网完全不可能的样子
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 邮件要翻墙才能舒心，否则就悲剧。
<myke2> drovencrazy: 30 minute 吧
 * drovencrazy 诅咒方XX生儿子3个p 眼
<drovencrazy> myke2, 频率 还是时长？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你用tbird还是mutt？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: tbird
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 设socks代理吧。。。
<roylez_> clown_: os.system("pwd")
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 嗯，只能这样了
<cfy> jyf1987: http://iperl.co.cc/irc_log.sqlite
<cfy> jyf1987: 还在建立中
<clown_> roylez_: 恩。谢谢
<allenwu> alvin_rxg: douban.fm  is very well    Tks
<alvin_rxg> allenwu: 自行屏蔽广告 img3.douban.com/rda/*
<cfy> jyf1987: 我觉得明天应该会好了.
<quanru> 问下 为什么我自己能访问自己建立的FTP  别人不能呢
<cfy> quanru: ip多少?
<quanru> cfy: 局域网的  172.18.5.71
<allenwu> quanru 权限问题
<quanru> allenwu: 怎么解决
<cfy> quanru: curl ftp://172.18.5.71试试
<quanru> cfy: curl: (67) Access denied: 530
<cfy> quanru: 配置问题咯
<jyf1987> cfy: 额
<cfy> jyf1987: 服务器貌似挂了..
<quanru> ??????
<allenwu> quanru: 你用的是什么系统
<quanru> allenwu: ubuntu10.10.
 * drovencrazy 看了计算机网络  得出结论 我现在上网用的都是20年前的技术 囧
<cfy> jyf1987: 晕...服务器被和谐了..
<jyf1987> cfy: 哈
<allenwu> quanru: 其他用户是匿名访问还是开通账号访问FTP
<quanru> allenwu: 帐号
<quanru> allenwu: 我用filezilla可以访问自己的
<allenwu> quanru: 稍等一下，我很久没弄这个了，帮你查一下
<quanru> allenwu: 行 谢谢啦
<allenwu> quanru:  账户是需要密码访问吗
<quanru> allenwu: 是的  要
<allenwu> quanru:   /etc/samba/smbpasswd添加访问用户没有
<quanru> allenwu: 没有  不是只用vsftpd就可以？
<lei`> emacs文件管理器如何不显示隐藏文件啊
<allenwu> quanru:  不好意思 搞错了 O:-)
<quanru> allenwu: 哈哈
<allenwu> quanru: 糗大了
<allenwu> quanru: 咋不选择使用samba
<quanru> allenwu: ftp给别人上啊
<allenwu> quanru: 这个没搭建过，不好意思，帮不了你
<quanru> allenwu: 呵呵 那我问问别人
<allenwu> quanru: :)
<NoIE> 为什么我的 firefox 版本还是 4.0 p13 ？
<NoIE> 我用的是每日更新版。
<MaskRay> Kandu: microcai1: Makefile 中如何在依赖列表里使用自动变量 $@
<microcai1> MaskRay: ... @HH@ 这样的变量会被 configure 里的 HH 变量替换掉。
<microcai1> Ma
<MaskRay> microcai1: 规则里可以用 $@，但是依赖列表里不行
<microcai1> MaskRay:  哦， 你说的是 $@ 啊，我还以为是  @@
<MaskRay> microcai1: 我有一个列表，需要对每个元素生成类似    x: x/x.tex 的规则
<MaskRay> microcai1: % 的话只有第一个被展开
<blueghost> MaskRay:)
<MaskRay> blueghost: :)
<blueghost> MaskRay:) 会 php 吗
<MaskRay> blueghost: 不会
<blueghost> MaskRay:) ....
<blueghost> 好吧
<myke2> MaskRay: 你的代码给我看下, 我6s才a
<microcai> MaskRay:   $< 是只有第一个被展开的
<MaskRay> microcai: 我想用  $(L): $@/$@.cpp 这种，但是 $@ 只能在规则里面用
<blueghost> 谁用过 google 网站管理员工具 的
<MeaCulpa1> roylez_: 我是不是要被时代淘汰了，读个书，找个笔记考试范围还要上QQ群共享空间，看了半天没看懂...
<MeaCulpa1> blueghost: 我adsense被封以前用过...很久很久以前
<MaskRay> myke2: ac 了不就行了，还管时间干嘛
<microcai> MaskRay:  用 .o.cpp 这种
<blueghost> 谁用过 google 网站管理员工具 的
<blueghost> 有人吗
<blueghost> 我有问题
<^k^> blueghost, ....  ㍮ 
<MaskRay> microcai: 比如 L=a b c，我的目的是生成 a: a/a.cpp  b: b/b.cpp   c: c/c.cpp
<MaskRay> microcai: 也不想用 vpath，太盲目了
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 建议这种情况下别直接使用 Makefile .....
<microcai> MaskRay:  用一个脚本生成 Makefile ......
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 问题是 我弄了一个新 的域名。 在网络工具中 sitemap 要重新提交吗？内容不变， 空间不变
<MaskRay> microcai: Makefile 还真古怪，%: %/%.cpp 这种居然只展开第一个 %。。。
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 我也设置了转移 了。 但是 新的域名没有 看到有被抓取。 貌似 旧的域名 转移到 新的域名， sitemap 不转移
<microcai> MaskRay:  makefile 不是万能的
<blueghost> MeaCulpa:) 但重新 设置 sitemap, google 不就重复抓取 ???
<microcai> MaskRay:  你直接用 Makefile ?!?!?!?!
<microcai> MaskRay:  用 automake 吧
<myke2> MaskRay: min-cut那题有想法吗? 唯一的不同就是他是对无向图的
 * lemonhall OK,装好了
<MaskRay> myke2: 没有。。有向图也不会
<microcai> lemonhall:  装我的 kernel ?
<anticlockwise> clown_: 额……刚在写程序，python里当然可以调用linux命令，但不推荐这么做，如果python自己就能完成，不要在Python里边用linux命令
<MaskRay> microcai: 我不只对程序代码用的。。。
<anticlockwise> 你如果一定要用linux命令，写Shell脚本就够啦
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是, 我的意思是无向图可能比有向图有更好的性质
<microcai> MaskRay:    automake 也不只对代码用的。
<lemonhall> microcai: 不是。。。11.04.。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  好吧。 说说 Unity 的感受
<MaskRay> microcai: 我会做各种奇怪试验的，自动生成的应该不能满足我的要求
<lemonhall> microcai: 昨天就装好了，但是是10.10升级上来到。。。然后我之前装载WUBI里。。然后然后就悲剧了。。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  automake 里可以写 makefile 的规则的
<microcai> MaskRay:  它只转化它能识别的 automake 规则，不能识别的，当做 makefile 规则直接写到生成的 Makefile 里
<lemonhall> microcai: 开始讲课好了。。讲AUTOMAKE
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么 google 的 网站管理员工具 也 弄得抽风了， 这个有 什么反党反政府的言论???
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不懂。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 他奶奶 的， 为什么我要投胎到中国来
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 可能我投胎 的时候 迷路 了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我今天刚见了一个台商。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 觉得。。。自己真的虚度了好多到光阴
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是嘛。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 看大把到电影，文艺，哲学，政治。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 应该好好想想怎么挣钱了。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你就一钱罐子
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ...
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不，台商给我的感觉是。。。他很客气，觉得认识的每个人都有可能给他带来机会挣钱。。。谦逊
<blueghost> 谁告诉我怎么办。
<microcai>  blueghost 咋了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 这样的商人挣到到钱也不是什么黑心钱。。。
<MaskRay> microcai: 开讲座吧。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 钱钱， 你就 一钱
<microcai> MaskRay:  你就是 lemonhall ?
<lemonhall> microcai: ...........
<microcai> blueghost:  它二钱
<MaskRay> microcai: 不是
<microcai> MaskRay:   automake 生成 Makefile.in .
<blueghost> microcai:) 我 想 新弄了一个域名， 准备 替换我的 旧的域名
<lemonhall> blueghost: 挣钱是一种乐趣啊。。有人把泡妞当作乐趣，有人喜欢技术。。。有人觉得赚钱能体现自己到价值。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 挺好到啊
<microcai> MaskRay:   configure 会把 *.in 文件里的 @???@ 替换掉，生成没 .in 扩展名的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 但 别 用你的钱来跟我说。 钱给我带不了乐趣
<blueghost> microcai:) 我 新弄了一个域名， 准备 替换我的 旧的域名
<lemonhall> blueghost: 唉，我是觉得没钱我不敢结婚。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 找个 不爱钱 的结
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 找不到， 单身
<microcai> MaskRay:  比如 Makefile.in 里有 CC=@CC@ .  configure 检测到 CC=gcc , 那么生产的 Makefile 里就是 CC=gcc
<MaskRay> microcai: @CC@ 是环境变量？
<microcai> MaskRay:  所以， 就算不用 automake , 你也应该用  autoconf + 自己写的 Makefile.in
<blueghost> microcai:) 问题是 我在 google 中 以旧的域名 提交 了 sitemap
<microcai> blueghost:  ... ...
<microcai> blueghost:  I can't help u
<lemonhall> microcai: 继续说。。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我使用的ccache 所以 CC=cache gcc
<lemonhall> microcai: 我使用的ccache 所以 CC=ccache gcc
<microcai> MaskRay:   configure 通过各种测试脚步来确定 CC=什么。
<blueghost> microcai:) 新的域名 也在 google 的 网站管理工具 登记了。 但 那 sitemap 怎么转移到 新的域名来。 问题是 空间是同一个，内容同一个
<blueghost> 如果 在提交 同样 的 sitemap ，google 不就 重复抓取了吗
<microcai> MaskRay:  比如你指定了 --target=mingw32 , 那么 CC=mingw32-gcc . 这样生产的 Makefile 里就是 CC=mingw32-gcc
<lemonhall> microcai: 奥，对了。。我想说的是。。你到那个内核
<MaskRay> microcai: 嗯，看过各种检测文件的，还有生成临时源文件用 cc 编译的。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我不可能用的。。你应该指导一下我。。我编译个intel用的出来。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你要赚钱，别来钻内核了。
<microcai> MaskRay:  configure 就是把自己内部的变量，替换掉 *.in 里对应的 @@ 里面的变量。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你想 怎么赚钱
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你的想法太偏激了。。赚钱方法很多。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想 投资 给别人， 让人帮你赚钱
<microcai> MaskRay:  你可以自己在 configure.ac 里写个 junk=“垃圾” , 然后在 *.in 里写个 junk=@junk@ ，看最后是不是生成的文件里包含  junk="垃圾"
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 还是 有想法 找风投， 让别人投资给你，帮人赚钱
<microcai>  MaskRay configure 脚步通过替换 @@ 达到了固化变量的作用。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你要哪种
<lemonhall> blueghost: 今天这个人是来找我谈移动营销合作的。。只是很感慨。。人生很多时候选择了一条路，另一条路到风景，你就看不到了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 投资 给别人， 你有钱吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你想别人投资给你，你有想法吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没钱 没想法， 你想赚钱吗？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 风投见多了。。。没兴趣陪他们玩
<edison0354> blueghost: lemonhall: 恭喜你俩分开了
<blueghost> edison0354:)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那你是 投资 赚钱了？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不跟你扯。。。。你的想法多数太偏激了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你是想 自己投资给自己 赚钱？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你钱哪来？
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个zjoi的题有没有哪里有题解?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你要赚钱，先得本啊。
<microcai>  MaskRay： 能理解 autoconf 了吧？！
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦，我明白你的意思了， 你一没想法，二没钱。 是想 在一公司内 ，从低往上爬， 做到 ceo??
<lemonhall> microcai: autoconf如果要支持一种新的语言，好像也需要改造是不是？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你运气要很好才行
<microcai> MaskRay:  automake 用来从 makefile.am 生成 makefile.in , 它包含了完整的 Makefile 规则，只是其中的许多变量需要赋值。 就要用 CC=@CC@ 这样的形式赋值。然后用 configure 脚本给转成 Makefile
<blueghost> soiamso:) 靠拍马屁也行
<lemonhall> microcai: 我看了AUTOCONFIG 对VALA加了一些特殊的语法支持
<microcai> lemonhall:  不需要
<microcai> lemonhall:  加入的只是宏。
<lemonhall> microcai: 恩。。对，就是说这些宏。。那接着讲宏
<MaskRay> microcai: 不理解 autoconf ..
<MaskRay> myke2: 同求
<microcai> MaskRay:  configure 本质上是个 shell 脚本。 但是编写很麻烦。 就用宏代替实际的脚本
<microcai> MaskRay:  这个宏就是 m4 宏
<lemonhall> .............
<soiamso> blueghost: 什么都行，要看自己的底线，有的人就是靠这个上去的。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 心态要好，我其实只是感慨，人生遇到的不同风景。赚钱只是一种让自己人生更充实到手段。。。而我觉得我10年来到人生多半有些空虚，里面充斥着的是文学、电影、摄影、戏剧。。这些无聊到东西
<soiamso> lemonhall: 主要你是缺乏工作经验 ？
 * lainme 唉，悲剧，依然算不好。回去了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 是啊，如果 lemonhall 是女的，可能 机会 大点
<myke2> MaskRay: 幫忙問下別人?
<blueghost> 而且还要漂亮
<lemonhall> soiamso: 还好。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 你都做不出来还能问谁。。
<soiamso> lemonhall: 工作几年了？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或许 你的台上 可能喜欢 人妖。 要不你去泰国 变个性 ？？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 3年了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或许 你的台商 可能喜欢 人妖。 要不你去泰国 变个性 ？？
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么意思......
<lemonhall> soiamso: 觉得很无聊，现在到项目重复性太高。。。当初想做到一些项目，没有得到融资。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 所以感慨一下不走技术路线到这批商人们也听有趣的，明显到围城心态
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 色诱 台商， 让 台商 授权你打理 他的 企业。 然后 在 暗里 吃些回扣，官商勾结。 本来 1 块钱能办的事， 你让 官员 开10块， 然后你和官员 分了 那9块
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你就赚钱了
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.zybbs.org/JudgeOnline/problem.php?id=2229
<myke2> MaskRay: Solved 15
<lemonhall> microcai: M4和AUTOCONF关系呢？
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个人叫http://www.zybbs.org/JudgeOnline/userinfo.php?user=WJMZBMR
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个人好像经常google题解的时候看见
<lemonhall> microcai: NDK里大量要用M4.。。。
<microcai> lemonhall:  autoconf  就是 *.in  变 * 的过程。 m4 是用来帮助编写这个过程的宏
<MaskRay> myke2: 这人非常厉害。。
<soiamso> lemonhall:  但是做商人有商人的难处，要骗人，要哄人，要喝酒......
<lemonhall> microcai: 灵活。。但是未免可选择性太大。。这是我对这一整套编译系统的体会
<myke2> MaskRay: 给他发个gmail问问?
<lemonhall> soiamso: 呵呵是啊，所以说是围城，也许是我个人到人生不顺利导致情绪有些低落吧。。。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 你问吧。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 不过他很有趣的是，经历了两次台湾到泡沫。。所以，和你到观点很像
<myke2> MaskRay: 我上gmail极端不方便
<lemonhall> soiamso: 这次调息。。有可能。。。。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 不是好兆头
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么人生不顺利。 看开点
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 搞清楚自己追求什么。 人比人，气死人
<soiamso> lemonhall: 加息，实业就会倒，然后就连锁反应
<silverzhao> 大家好，求教：thunar中如何点击左边磁盘可以像gnome一样在桌面上显示出来？谢谢！
<pocoyo> silverzhao: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 不是你的，总觉得应该是你的。 才会让你觉得 人生不顺利
<knownbad> tmd, 眼睛老花了
<qinglingquan> 收邮件用pop3好点，还是imap?
<happyaron> qinglingquan: 一般是imap
<silverzhao> pocoyo, 谢谢！我去看一下！
<pocoyo> silverzhao: 崩瞧。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想开点 吧。 命里有时，终须有，命里无时，莫强~~~~~求
<qinglingquan> happyaron: thanks!离线浏览的时候怎么办？
<knownbad> imap 好，但如有隐私权考量则 pop + del.
<happyaron> qinglingquan: 下载到本地
<silverzhao> pocoyo: -_-!!! 那个是ubuntu的……
<knownbad> 很多国家开始立法要 data retention.
<silverzhao> 最近在折腾Arch，可是遇到太多问题了，憔悴中……
<happyaron> qinglingquan: imap也可以下到本地的。
<qinglingquan> happyaron: 有没有什么设置，限制附件大于多少下载到本地？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 术语是。。紧缩银根
<roylez_> happyaron: 我的intel显卡玩不了trine...
<qinglingquan> knownbad: thanks!
<happyaron> qinglingquan: 似乎可以吧，看收信工具。
<happyaron> roylez_: 悲剧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要知道， 为什么有些有钱人 最后出家了。 因为 赚钱后，才发觉 自己要的不是钱，只是虚荣， 到了晚年， 只好从佛那里找寻 填补空间
<silverzhao> 有没有人在用Arch丫？
<roylez_> happyaron: 都想直接给华硕打电话问下可不可帮忙换个板子了
<microcai> blueghost:  恶 ... 蓋兹么？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 有本书，就是说宏观经济指标的，mcgraw hill  出版社
<myke2> silverzhao: me
<happyaron> roylez_: 谁叫你不买Thinkpad...
<roylez_> happyaron: thinkpad现在是渣渣好不好
<lemonhall> soiamso: 我就是学经济的
<lemonhall> soiamso: 看过
<roylez_> happyaron: 公司里面那台thinkpad，看见就烦
<myke2> silverzhao: roylez_
<soiamso> lemonhall: 你三年在什么行业工作了？
<lemonhall> soiamso: 移动
<knownbad> qinglingquan: 如能爬墙，看下这个。  http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/04/07/232224/Obama-Administration-Wants-Your-Old-Email
<silverzhao> myke2: 太好了！总算遇到同道中人了！最近折腾得我不行了，万分憔悴中……
<soiamso> roylez_: 扎烂,最快捷的升级方法
<lemonhall> soiamso: 加息，和加银行存储准备金利率。。。都是中央调控宏观经济到常用手段。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 为什么 在意 别人有钱呢。 可能 你就是 有个好好的家庭， 平平静静 过生活， 儿女成群， 虽然清贫，但夫妻恩爱，你就会很幸福了。干嘛要 用钱 来平添自己的烦恼呢
<roylez_> soiamso: ...
<silverzhao> myke2: 你用的是什么？我的是xfce.
<myke2> silverzhao: no DE
<lemonhall> soiamso: 明显温同志。。。学了不少货币学派到东西
<silverzhao> myke2: -_-!!! 莫非竟是控制台？
<myke2> silverzhao: 非
<qinglingquan> knownbad,happyaron:谢谢！我看一下。
<knownbad> 我给的跟 imap/pop 无关。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 粗略看了M4的语法。。。。还有什么解决方案？更简单一些的。。。
<myke2> silverzhao: arch 么向 roylez_ 学
<lemonhall> microcai: WAF，还有GOOGLE的项目喜欢用的那个。。。scons?
<silverzhao> myke2:好的，多谢指点！
<blueghost> soiamso:) lemonhall 不鸟我了
<soiamso> lemonhall: 其实限购房屋就可以了，只是当年太晚了，就像实名制买火车票一样，太晚才出现了，富了一部分人
<lifeng> lemonhall: scons据称是make的继任，有什么特性？
<soiamso>  blueghost 我也准备在家看小孩SOHO 了，拉上我吧
<microcai> lemonhall:  最简单的就是直接用脚本。
<lemonhall> lifeng: 我不知道。。。反正觉得LINUX下管理个项目都快乱成一堆乱麻了
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<blueghost> soiamso:) 别 跟我
<silverzhao> 有没有人用xfce4丫？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我除了 我的一个项目外，其他一塌糊涂
<lifeng> lemonhall: 什么导致了乱麻？
<soiamso> blueghost: 打拼了几年，工资没有别人交的税多。
<soiamso> blueghost: 老婆劝我回家看小孩
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我不在乎。不用饿死就行。
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<Loongjiang> 还有神一样的人么
<Loongjiang> test
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我想做我的东西，同时不被饿死。 不想赚什么钱
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍯ 
<soiamso> blueghost: 什么糊涂了，只是你没有找到一个合作的美工。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 平平静静 过
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我在努力弄后台呢。 弄好了，弄了一系列的 cms。 做网页 就好做了
<knownbad> silverzhao: 有何问题？
<soiamso> blueghost: 能回家看小孩，也就不会在乎钱多钱少了
<silverzhao> knownbad: 我的thunar有问题。
<knownbad> 先表明了再说。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 在啊，问下你，git clone下来后，直接cd到cjktty下就可以编译了么？所有的补丁都是打好的吧
<lifeng> blueghost: 放下手中的事，炒一年期货，赚足一辈子的小康，然后做自己想做的事去
<silverzhao> knownbad: 就是侧栏挂载win分区时，右键显示的是mount和eject，而不是umount
<blueghost> soiamso:) 弄一个 后台，前台，一系统的。 只涉及 关于内容 的，就没问题。 一来 弄点小钱。 二来 可以 推销一下自己的程序
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我查看了几个你修改过的文件，差不多都有了
<Loongjiang> help
<blueghost> lifeng:) 万一赔上了 所有呢
<silverzhao> knownbad: 然后每次点击eject时，右上角总会出来一个notify，不过显示太快，看不清楚。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang:  终于装好了？
<silverzhao> knownbad: 不知道你遇到过这样的问题吗？
<blueghost> lifeng:) 不懂期货。 只懂自己的项目。 没那心思 弄 额外的东西
<knownbad> 所以可以 eject？
<soiamso> lifeng: 你到小康了？
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 不，刚回来，看看已经镜像的文件
 * knownbad 弄咖啡去
<silverzhao> eject是可以卸载那些分区的，不过我担心没有umount，会不会有问题的？
<lemonhall> lifeng: 你在哪个城市？
<lifeng> lemonhall: 坡国
<lemonhall> lifeng: 新加坡啊。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我还是 劝你 别太在意 钱了。 特别是因为别人有钱 而感到自己 的人生不顺利。 思考一下，自己想过的事什么生活。 过自己的生活，别管外面的 花花世界
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不多说，你不是太理解我的意思，我在意本质不是钱。。。。
<soiamso> lifeng: 你那里就没有抄房，所以你不懂。钱都不值钱了，
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> lifeng: 有时候也想过干脆把房子卖了，然后把钱交给朋友打理，然后摆脱他帮我把这些钱变成更多的钱。。最后出去走走。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在意的是什么呢
<microcai> Loongjiang: ?
<soiamso> lifeng: 炒出来后，很快从小康变穷人了
<Loongjiang> git clone下来的是打完补丁的完整代码么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 想到 到了 这么老了 还没什么成就？ 以前的 积累下来的， 不会没用的。只是每到时候 而已
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有些人，可能 机缘巧合， 他的机会来的早。有些来得迟。 你想那么多干嘛
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 微软 也只是赶上了 时代 而已
<lifeng> blueghost: 心态不错，是有经历的人
<soiamso> blueghost: 你就不注重贡献了？
<soiamso> lifeng: 可能是被伤透了心的人
<blueghost> soiamso:) 贡献，也是因为 个人注重什么。 慈善的人， 贡献  不是因为 别人要求 他什么。 而是他的追求
<lemonhall> blueghost: 先这样吧。。。心态好了，自然也成功，成了了自然心态就更好。。。我是恶心循环。。洗洗睡觉。。。。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 明白吗？ 说 什么什么科学家，什么哲学家 伟大，做了 多少贡献。 但是他们所做的东西，本身就是他的追求啊
<lifeng> soiamso: 伤透大概是指恢复不了的意思， blueghost 不像
<blueghost> soiamso:) 有些人 追求贡献。 有些人追求自己的超脱。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 有些人只是 想一个人窝在 角落 做一些东西。
<NoIE> 请问，macro-like 是什么意思？
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<blueghost> NoIE:) 类 macro 的
<NoIE> blueghost: 谢谢。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不用
<knownbad> 跑了？
<allenwu> 谁知道我的fedora 无法关机的解决办法吗
<NoIE> 谁知道我的ubuntu无法关机的解决办法吗
<soiamso>  lifeng 现在的状态应该是恢复不了了
<allenwu> UB 我知道有个方法
<allenwu> 但fedora不适用
<NoIE> allenwu: 什么方法？
<soiamso> allenwu: alt + sysrq + b
<allenwu> wait a miniute
<NoIE> allenwu: 算了，我打算再过十多天，重装系统。
<allenwu> NoIE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046871
<^k^> ⇪ title: [ubuntu] Dimension E310 - shutdown/halt does not power off, restart ok - Ubuntu Forums
<allenwu> NoIE:  这个网站详细的描述了解决方法
<NoIE> allenwu: 我的英语不好。。。
<NoIE> allenwu: 不过还是谢谢了，我会尽量挑我会的单词看的。
<allenwu> 。。。。
<allenwu> NO
<allenwu> NoIE ：  尽量去看一些懂得
<NoIE> allenwu: 好的。
<happyaron> roylez_: 看你用啥型号了
<happyaron> roylez_: 如果你买垃圾型号，也没办法
<knownbad> NoIE: 就先 sudo /sbin/rmmod snd_hda_intel 再关机试试。
<qingfengpo> 这边有人用过 festival吗？
<NoIE> knownbad: 我试试。
<qingfengpo> 谢谢哦
<soiamso> roylez_: 便宜的型号，兼容就差
<knownbad> 如可以把它加载在 /etc/default/halt
<knownbad> 简短的翻译。
<NoIE> RROR: Module snd_hda_intel is in use
<NoIE> 我用的是 amd 的 cpu。
<qingfengpo> 各位Linux兄弟，这么晚还不睡啊？哈俣
<knownbad> 那直接加了再关机试试
<NoIE> qingfengpo: 因为电脑不能关机。
<ghosTM55> 大家晚上好啊
<knownbad> 忘了说 sudo 就不必了。。。
<lifeng> qingfengpo: 程序员挑灯夜战
<qingfengpo> 哈哈，可以用sudo poweroff
<qingfengpo> 不过shutdown -P
<qinglingquan> qingfengpo: 简单的用过festival
<knownbad> gebjgd: 缺了 alvin 就不聒噪了？
<knownbad> allenwu: sudo shutdown 可以吗？
<ghosTM55> cooloney: 那么晚还上irc?
<qingfengpo> 不可以的，是sudo shutdown -P
<Avril_s_s> 我觉得开启给普通用户赋予sodu权限不好
<qingfengpo> 一定要"-P"
<Avril_s_s> 明显不安全
<Avril_s_s> 普通用户的密码没有root的密码健壮
<knownbad> 那为何不强制用户的密码呢？
<Avril_s_s> knownbad, 什么强制用户的密码?
<knownbad> 就是限制密码的强度。
<knownbad> 要有大小写，数字，特殊字。
<knownbad> 还有字数。
<knownbad> 我遇过要求 12 个字数的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上btrfs了么？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 今天38内核了
<knownbad> 上了， 单 btrfs 就快。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不错阿
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我不敢换阿
<knownbad> btrfs + dm-crypt 就不怎么样
<Loongjiang> lem要开始编译了，kms是开什么项的，还有有没有有经验的人给个特别注意事项，
<happyaron> gebjgd: 用btrfs吧
<happyaron> gebjgd: cfy和我能提供一点点经验
<knownbad> 还没试过 btrfs 对 btrfs 的测试。  活动硬碟现时是 btrfs + dm-crypt.
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不用
<gebjgd> happyaron, 懒的折腾了
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯
<happyaron> gebjgd: btrfs很稳定
<knownbad> gebjgd: 刚重装了机子，准备晚点测试 gnome3.
<happyaron> knownbad: live image测试吧
<qingfengpo> 哇,Gnome3诶
<qingfengpo> 这么NB
<knownbad> 真的男人得实机装。。。
 * knownbad 笑翻
<qingfengpo> 哈哈，哈哈，不是在Vbox里装Gnome3吧
<qingfengpo> 哈哈
<happyaron> knownbad: ...
<happyaron> qingfengpo: vbox跑不起来
<happyaron> live image 比较好。
<happyaron> 不影响正常工作
<qingfengpo> 哈哈，是啊
<knownbad> qingfengpo: 其实是傻瓜了点。
<knownbad> 是有在 vbox 山测试。
<knownbad> 但有时就是手痒。。。
<qingfengpo> 不过看过gnome3，感觉和2.XXX差不多
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接开testing不就行了
<qingfengpo> Gnome3 的新特性到底有哪些啊？
<qingfengpo> 难道超越了Mac OS
<knownbad> 不干，会死的很难看。。。呵呵
<knownbad> qingfengpo: 其实蛮类似的。
<gebjgd> qingfengpo, gnome太丑了
<qinglingquan> 谁用过freebsd？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 有次 testing 造成死机过了一个礼拜后才有 fix。。。奶奶的
<qingfengpo> 哈哈，Command line 最漂亮了
<qingfengpo> 可是不能看中文网站
<gebjgd> qingfengpo, openbox + tint2 + wbar最漂亮
<knownbad> 很稳，很旧，后来就没玩了。
<pocoyo> gebjgd:  EXT4-fs (sda7): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro 这是啥情况 我刚才升级到38内核
<happyaron> pocoyo: 没事吧，这是remount
<pocoyo> gebjgd: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/84096 原来没这个。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 这个没事的，就是输出点提示信息
<pocoyo> Opts:莫非是打印显示的 参数问题？ 不过我的几千都是空的。
<happyaron> pocoyo: options
<happyaron> pocoyo: 那是显示了你挂载的选项，你没指定选项的就写 (null) 了
<pocoyo> happyaron: 高。 今天突然发现 wheezy居然可以用38了 。。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯，但是38有的地方感觉不太好。
<happyaron> pocoyo: 建议保留一个老内核备用。
<pocoyo> happyaron: 比如？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 我感觉挺好
<happyaron> pocoyo: 2.6.38内核+n卡闭源驱动+flash 这个组合问题多多
<happyaron> pocoyo: 别的还挺好
<pocoyo> 咱的是ati 烂到掉渣的卡
<happyaron> :)
<qinglingquan> firefox看视频有的时候直接崩溃，怎么回事阿?
<pocoyo> happyaron: http://goo.gl/kI8eE
<leyle> 用vim的不？我发现使用 ”+y 复制文字到外部的时候，vim编辑的文本还是必须是打开的，如果使用那个命令复制了一段文字，然后关闭了，vim，那么复制的那段文字就无法粘贴到其他地方了
<happyaron> pocoyo: 背景是什么意思呢？
<pocoyo> happyaron: 背景没意思
<happyaron> pocoyo: 嗯，谢谢！
<moriramar> ……qilingquan……
<moriramar> 這走的……
<leyle> 用vim的不？我发现使用 ”+y 复制文字到外部的时候，vim编辑的文本还是必须是打开的，如果使用那个命令复制了一段文字，然后关闭了，vim，那么复制的那段文字就无法粘贴到其他地方了
<allenwu> 总算解决了无法关机的问题了
<happyaron> allenwu: 拔电源
<happyaron> allenwu: 或者直接按电源按钮10秒
<gebjgd> allenwu, reboot = b
<qinglingquan> allenwu: 浇点热水:)
<allenwu> qinglingquan：  不是这样的，修改一下GRUB 就可以了
<allenwu> 不过我也是从网站摘抄过来的，但很实用
<leyle> 突然想升级 11.04了
<knownbad> leyle: 因为那是 vim 的 buffer。
<qinglingquan> allenwu: 呵呵，我是意外试过一次，纯属事故，刚出锅的热水，直接黑屏，关机的机会都没有。
<leyle> knownbad: 但是明明说的是 ”+y 是 真实剪贴板，可以和系统交互
<allenwu> qinglingquan:  呵呵
<knownbad> 但 vim 的 buffer 只存在 local.
<allenwu> 须根据不同情况进行编辑
<knownbad> 是 instance based。
<qinglingquan> allenwu: 拔了电池，电吹风吹干了，本子现在还用着。
<allenwu> 哈哈 ，不容易
<allenwu> qinglingquan: 什么品牌的
<knownbad> 可以和系统交互但只有系统单方怎么交互？
<allenwu> qinglingquan:下次买本本重点考虑下
<leyle> knownbad: 那有无办法，复制一段文字，关闭了vim，还可以粘贴到其他地方？
<qinglingquan> allenwu: acer,垃圾品牌，散热不好。
<allenwu> qinglingquan:我的神舟小本再过俩月可以煎鸡蛋了
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 未必
<qinglingquan> allenwu: 现在大部分本子散热都不理想。
<allenwu> 是的
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 呵呵，我的散热是这样的.
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 我的老本子是
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, cpufreq锁到50%
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 散热绝对好
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 我的应该是04,05年的机器
<allenwu> IBM ？
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 我现在用的2台一个是2004的
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 还有一个是2006的
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, arch刷刷的快
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 现在也不在乎，热就热去，噪音大就大去，能用就行，也该退休了。
<afddd> 我是 t30
<knownbad> thinkpas 除了 video 不强以外一切都好。
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, cpufreq就没什么声音了
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 这里好多人都用老本字
<allenwu> knownbad：同意，我们公司目前采购的都是THINKPAD
<afddd> 屏幕好
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 哦
<knownbad> leyle: 好似但得查查
<afddd> 后面按没有一点水纹
<leyle> knownbad: 哦？可以到哪里去查找这样的信息？
<knownbad> google 吧。
<blueghost> 国家队不行是吧？你很牛是吧？你不是阿斗是吧？你去踢啊！去跟国家队比比看！中国就是因为你这些素质低下的人而形象受损！
<qinglingquan> knownbad: 本子没必要显卡太高的
<knownbad> 有人还是需要，像 gebjgd 的老婆或是玩游戏的。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 我有个本子还在跑 pentium-m。
<qinglingquan> 恩，还是有需求的。我很少玩游戏。
 * itrufeng 还有人在没呀
<itrufeng> 大半夜了都
<alvin_rxg> leyle: 你需要个管理剪贴板的东东，用于同步系统和X的剪贴板
<blueghost> http://bbs.ifeng.com/attachment.php?aid=1343258&noupdate=yes
<allenwu> :-D
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我的是赛扬
<knownbad> lol, 甘拜下风
<qinglingquan>  我是赛扬1.3的
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 一样
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 赛扬1.3
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 512内存
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: :)
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, i855gl
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 能看1080高清
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 我的卖得时候是256内存
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, mplayer
<knownbad> 我刚把 dell 的 i5 笔记本还给了公司。
<knownbad> 真是快但用不惯键盘。
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 855gme
<knownbad> gebjgd: btrfs 在 i5 上更快。
<qinglingquan> knownbad: dell的键盘不好用？
<knownbad> 我用惯了 thinkpad.
<knownbad> 加上 trackpoint.
<qinglingquan> 哦，手感....
<qinglingquan> knownbad: 苹果机现在装linux都应该没问题吧?
<knownbad> trackpoint 其实比较不造成手腕的疲劳。
<knownbad> 没问题但我只装过旧版的 macbook.
<qinglingquan> 哦，回头弄一试试
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 垃圾苹果
<sixand> ^k^: hello~
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: 呵呵，现在不流行这个嘛。
<^k^> sixand, 您好！  ㍙ 
<gebjgd> qinglingquan, 看不上
<knownbad> 老婆问我带个 apple ipad2 回去。。。我傻了？
<qinglingquan> 。。。。。？
<knownbad> 不用钱买的啊？
<qinglingquan> 呵呵，那你老婆大人发话了你还不得给买阿?不买让你睡地板:)
<knownbad> 老婆喜欢尝鲜又不持久
<qinglingquan> 那可难办喽
<itrufeng> 给老婆买一个iphone玩玩
<bao_> 或者振动器
<itrufeng> bao_: 坏蛋亚。。。
<knownbad> 这里有振动器套子。。。。
<knownbad> 不必浪费钱多买棒子。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 睡死没？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 这个有兴趣吗？  http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 有钱就有兴趣
<knownbad> 找德国香肠去。
<knownbad> gpad 看起来还不错。
<knownbad> 买了给老妈但一直没时间去 mod.
<alvin_rxg> 给我吧
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> 你还真黑啊
<alvin_rxg> 我给你 279.99￥ 吧
<knownbad> 不行，老妈上礼拜六才跟我要呢。
<knownbad> 奶奶的，给日币？
<alvin_rxg> ￥ 人民币
<alvin_rxg> 日本的好像是 一横的
<knownbad> 噢，还算小有良心。
<alvin_rxg> 不对，也是两横的，和人民币一样
<knownbad> 是啊，所以我才说嘛。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<blueghost> 在聊什么呢
<Fivesheep> 天
<blueghost> 如果我想弄一个 wm ，是否先等 wayland 出来
<Fivesheep> wm?
<Fivesheep> 啥来的
<Fivesheep> window manager?
<blueghost> 如果我想 从 openbox 分支出来。 wayland 出来后有没有影响
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 对的
<blueghost> wayland 出来后， xlib 等的 是否就 要被淘汰了
<blueghost> 不大懂。 有点像 做一个 wm。 先学习下
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 知道吗
<blueghost> 想弄一个 改变任务栏方式 的wm.
<Fivesheep> 吾晓...
<blueghost> 一个 窗口挡住了另一个 窗口， 底下 的窗口的标题 在顶层窗口的标题栏 以 一个tab的方式  显示
<blueghost> 如果互相 不 挡着，则 独立的标题栏。
<blueghost> 无论什么情况，都可以 看到所有窗口的标题栏，供选择。 而不会 因为某个 窗口 被挡住 而无法选择。
<blueghost> 同时省略 任务栏
<Fivesheep> 这些都是浮云.. 在我看来... 屏幕一定要大...
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 管 它 浮云， 只是 自个觉得 有趣。 不过不知道 wayland 出来后， 会不会 不支持
<^k^>  06:26
<little-pig> good moning
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-15
<Loongjiang> test
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍟ 
<wxg> debian的crontab里运行gui程序真难搞亚
<kdlijian> 早上好
<uni00> 有人用firefox4上百度知道回答过问题或提问么
<uni00> 有件很有趣的事会发生
<uni00> 看到的人就试试
<uni00> 谁用谁知道
<uni00> qinglingquan: 用firefox4没？
<wxg> 继续发问 为何本机crontab 指定DISPLAY=:0.0 后还需要关闭xhost里面的访问控制呢 用户一样
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍟ 
<Stifler> 好困啊
<kdlijian> hi
<Stifler> 熬夜真难受
<Lavande> 还没睡啊
<Stifler> 是啊
<taglete> Google的DNS地址8.8.8.8被干扰了...
<taglete> 有发现这个情况的吗？？？
<taglete> 各位？
<Loongjiang> taglete: 真的，我怎么没发现
<taglete> 我这边情况很明显
<Loongjiang> 那用8844，也二扰了么
<taglete> 估计应该都干扰了，我主要用8.8
<Lavande> 怎么个干扰法？
<Loongjiang> taglete: 穿越时空，穿越中国
<taglete> 就是时常有些网站解析不了啊
<taglete> baidu我都解析了半天
<Lavande> 一大早twitter就抽了。。
<Lavande> nnnnnnnd
<uni00> 如果是北京网通的话用202.106.196.115
<taglete> 我都是用Gtalk更新Twitter
<uni00> 备用202.106.0.20.
<taglete> 国内的DNS干扰严重
<xiamx> openvpn有么有办法控制流量和带宽？
 * edison0354 早上好
<edison0354> 机器人又走了。。。
<flay> 编译时提示没有linux/autoconf.h 是要装哪个？autoconf？
<Loongjiang> edison0354:
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 好
<Loongjiang> flay: 当然，还有automake,kernel-devel等等，编译
<edison0354> ofan: 好
<flay> Loongjiang: 装了还是这个提示 automake也装了
<Loongjiang> flay: 提示的不一样了吧
<Loongjiang> flay: 什么错误
<flay> 一样的
<flay> fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<Loongjiang> flay: 我昨晚开始编译内核的也提示了这个，装了就没事了，你什么系统
<flay> ubuntu10.10
<Loongjiang> flay: 缺少什么就装什么devel还有lib
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 我觉得他是源码不完整
<if_else> 各位兄台，rtorrent 下载 bt 时，有时目录下会包含一些 *.html *.txt *.info 这些文件，可否在 rtorrent 中设置自动过滤的，谢谢
<Loongjiang> edison0354: 我的机器太慢了，早上6点到现在还没编译完，
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 正常。。。
<edison0354> Loongjiang: 才3小时。。。
<flay> Loongjiang: 帮我查一下 /usr/include/linux/autoconf.h在哪个包
<edison0354> flay: apt-file
<flay> apt-file 没装的包也能搜索？
<edison0354> flay: 恩
<flay> edison0354: 那还不错
<Loongjiang> ofan:
<leaveboy> 32
<lifeng> Loongjiang: 我在龙芯上编译内核也就两个半小时
<leaveboy> lifeng: 你还哟龙芯啊！牛皮哄哄
<Loongjiang> lifeng: 估计要五个小时
<lifeng> leaveboy: 我前一周买花了3k，下一周就打5.5折啦
<Loongjiang> google的DNS真好用，
<Loongjiang> 赞一个，microcai赞一个
<leaveboy> lifeng: 之前的的公司里，玩过，比较哀求！
<NoIE> http://www.cnsoftnews.com/show_news.asp?newsid=57586
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看， qt-apps.org 这个可不可以上去
<NoIE> 英特尔MeeGo操作系统上网本 最低售价199美元
<blueghost> 谁帮我看看， qt-apps.org 这个可不可以上去
<NoIE> blueghost: 可以。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 怎么我总转到 联通 的 域名访问提示 那
<NoIE> blueghost: 你用的是哪家的 dns ?
<NoIE> 我用的是谷歌的dns。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 联通 的
<blueghost> NoIE:) 谷歌 的 dns 哪里啊
<NoIE> blueghost: 更正，我用的也是联通的dns。
<blueghost> .........
<Loongjiang> blueghost: NoIE ,google的DNS为8.8.8.8
<NoIE> blueghost: 87.106.93.206 ，这个是 qt-apps.org 的 ip 地址，刚刚ping出来的。
<blueghost> o
<blueghost> NoIE:) 要怎么上 啊
<blueghost> 不是 qt-apps 的，是 kde-look.org
<NoIE> blueghost: 不知道，我pingqt-apps，就跑到 kde-look上了。
<Loongjiang> NoIE: 中国的电信营运商超没道德，什么域名都敢拦截
<NoIE> Loongjiang: 我以前一直用谷歌的dns，最近升级路由器，所有的设置都丢了。
<Loongjiang> NoIE: 域名劫持啊
<NoIE> Loongjiang: 域名劫持不可怕，直接替换网页内容才可怕。。。
<blueghost> Loongjiang:) 怎么设 google 的 dns
<NoIE> blueghost: 你用路由器了吗？
<blueghost> NoIE:) 用了
<NoIE> blueghost: 在路由器里面改。
<Loongjiang> blueghost: 好像是/etc/resolv吧，但是改了都没用， 很快它就给你修改回来了
<blueghost> NoIE:) 多少 啊
<NoIE> blueghost: 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
<Loongjiang> 8.8.8.8,google的
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> 我试试
<blueghost> 在拨号 那里设 dns???
<missing> 拨号不用吧
<blueghost> missing:) 不知道怎么设， 路由那没 dns 设，ip,掩码，网关
<NoIE> blueghost: 网络参数-》WAN口设置-》高级设置-》手动设置DNS服务器
<blueghost> 谢了
<blueghost> 我看看
<blueghost> 要重拨号吗
<NoIE> blueghost: 不知道。。。
<blueghost> NoIE:) 不行。当回装完东西，重拨一次看看
<missing> blueghost: 有路由器?
<blueghost> 为什么你联通的，我也联通的，你的可以我不行
<blueghost> missing:) 对啊
<missing> 路由器应该有设置dns的地方的
<missing> iGoogle: ee,你那个天气的deb包是32位的?
<missing> 还是通用的?
<NoIE> 不知道。。。
<iGoogle> missing: perl的。和32无关
<missing> 哦,装了debian,先试试~~~不行就用原来的命令
<iGoogle> 恩。支持。因为我还没测试的。
<iGoogle> 没新环境
 * ^k^ Linux ub1 2.6.38-7-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 25 19:38:02 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux 
<iGoogle> 应该改成自动获取城市位置。
<missing> iGoogle: 呵呵,==,我的debian源不全~~~没有habak,等下再报告
<missing> iGoogle: 弄个配置文件好,地点 壁纸定制一下
<iGoogle> @
<missing> iGoogle: 咋了,那个脚本我就改这两个
<iGoogle> 壁纸，我改成使用gnome当前桌面图片了
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<roylez>  /kick iGoogle
<tenzu> roylez: 玩了会儿trine，香裆不错
<roylez> tenzu: 我悲剧了，intel的显卡不能玩
<iGoogle> 夜生活指数：  较不适宜
<iGoogle>  有风，降雨中级以上，给出行带来很大的不便，建议就近或最好在室内进行夜生活。
<tenzu> roylez: -_-|| arch里我还没试
<roylez> tenzu: 真想自己抽自己，手贱买intel显卡的
<iGoogle> 危险人物，我要把你拉下来
<roylez> tenzu: 官方论坛这样说的
<tenzu> roylez: 刚刚看了manual，要求nvidia 6800以上
<afiredp1> ubuntu 有没有像debian那样的 很小的 网络 安装的啊
<tenzu> roylez: 很多特效，所以Intel显卡吃不消
<roylez> iGoogle: http://www1.picturepush.com/photo/a/5448959/img/4.14/.gif
<Loongjiang> 什么
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.min.us/imZwmg.jpg
<roylez> afiredp1: 有，debian
<afiredp1> 呵呵，debian太智能了，
<missing> iGoogle: Can't locate LWP/Simple.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.1 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.1 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./cairo-weather.pl line 24.
<missing> iGoogle: 咋回事?
<missing> 不会是没装perl吧
<missing> 哈哈
<afiredp1> 怎么改text mode的分辨率啊
<missing> afiredp1: 开kms
<missing> afiredp1: 或者framebuffer也可以
<afiredp1> 哦
<afiredp1> apt-get install kms
<afiredp1> 是这样吗？
<afiredp1> 我的是分辨率太高了想调低 是不是可以关了 fb 就好了？
<missing> afiredp1: 那你是开了kms,啥显卡
<afiredp1> 7300
<missing> 可以调大tty的字体的,kms好阿,切换tty x很舒服
<missing> nvidia的7300,没有用官方驱动用的开源驱动阿
<afiredp1> 我没有装x 就纯cui 但是分辨率太高 vga=791 也改不小
<missing> afiredp1: 哦,关了kms就可以了
<iGoogle> missing: 俄。这最基本的包
<afiredp1> 怎么关啊，怎么知道 有没有开 kms 或者 fb呢
<missing> iGoogle: 看看啥回事阿,perl有装的
<afiredp1> 是用hwinfo --framebuffer
<missing> afiredp1: grub里面给内核传递关闭kms的参数看看,不知道最新内核支持不
<afiredp1> 恩 我试试，
 * itrufeng 挥挥手。我来啦～。大家有好的免费的VPN没。嘿嘿。
<afddd> 你好
<TanLizxxx> 我用的内核是2.6.32-25-generic,但是编译一模块的时候用到了struct sk_buff这个结构体,在老版本的内核中,sk_buff里有h及nh成员,新内核的定义里却没有了.现在新内核里应该如何调用h及nh这些东西呢?
<ofan> TanLizxxx: 通知作者让他改~
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 求助：UBUNTU11.04 NFS SERVER导出的共享目录在挂载后无法chown,chgrp http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325584&p=2274508#p2274508 同学们好！ 我在使用UBUNTU11.04上的 NFS SERVER的时候发现，客户端在挂载后，无法对其中的文件执行chown，chgrp命令，但是chmod命令正常运行。 经过测试，发现客户端创建的文件在服务器上查 ...
<iGoogle> libhttp-server-simple-perl ? missing
<iGoogle> 我不是有事嘛。
<missing> iGoogle: 没怪你,linuxsir的说 cpan -i LWP
<missing> 我正在执行中
<iGoogle> 。
<wzlxx> 用tmux的我想请教一个问题：tmux中为什么不能连续按键？比如按C-x C-b的话，不能按住C不放然后按x b是怎么回事？
<iGoogle> libwww-perl
<missing> iGoogle: 这个命令干吗的...似乎弄个perl在我/home?
<missing> 哦,装这个包阿
<iGoogle> missing: 通常，最好不用cpan嘛。
<iGoogle> 你看这包安装了没。
<missing> iGoogle: 我根本不知道cpan是什么玩意...
<iGoogle> 这最基本的包。lwp本来就是最基本的
<wzlxx> 用tmux的我想请教一个问题：tmux中为什么不能连续按键？比如按C-x C-b的话，不能按住C不放然后按x b是怎么回事？
<iGoogle> 不知道大便为什么没缺省安装
<missing> iGoogle: 我一点 也不了解perl啊,只不过看写的脚本还知道干嘛而已...
<wzlxx> missing: 我看脚本也就不懂…
<missing> wzlxx: 脚本不是算法的一般都可以看了解个大概吧?
<iGoogle> 大概明白，不就够了嘛
<missing> iGoogle: 死人,搞定了,debian默认没有装那么全...
<iGoogle> 烂大便
<wzlxx> 呼叫tmux用户
<microcai> iGoogle:  用 Gentoo 吧
<iGoogle> 看来，依赖还要加上这个了
<Loongjiang> 编译四小时还没完，
<iGoogle> microcai: 没空呢
<missing> iGoogle: 你肚子里大把,lol
<iGoogle> 。
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我直接clone你的镜像编译的
<missing> :-D踢我不,ee,哈哈
<iGoogle> 年轻的时候，折腾编译。现在不折腾了
<microcai> Loongjiang:  也行。
<iGoogle> 。。 谁拉我上去的
<roylez> iGoogle: hehe
<microcai> roylez:  拉我一下拉
<roylez> microcai: 没权限了阿
<iGoogle> 你喜欢呆上面吧。 roylez
<iGoogle> 别乱拉上去。ff会踢人的
<roylez> iGoogle: 我比较向往神高高在上的视角
<Loongjiang> microcai:编译时要额外的选项么
<iGoogle> 。。
<wzlxx> 主席看看我的那个问题呗…
<missing> roylez: 主席果然试野心家lol
<microcai> iGoogle:  那把 ff 踢掉
<iGoogle> 这房间，ff是地主
<microcai> Loongjiang: 要的
<roylez> missing: 咪咪，好久不见
<iGoogle> microcai: ... 那级别高的。不行的
<wzlxx> 用tmux的我想请教一个问题：tmux中为什么不能连续按键？比如按C-x C-b的话，不能按住C不放然后按x b是怎么回事？
<roylez> wzlxx: 不看，你这个不读文档的家伙
<Loongjiang> 哪些个 ？我可不知，惨了
<microcai> Loongjiang:  关闭 Framebuffer console rate, 打开 select in font -> CJK font
<missing> roylez: 主席好~~~
<Loongjiang> microcai: 惨了
<lifeng> missing: 为什么大家都喊roylez主席？
<microcai> iGoogle:  ... ...  女人
<iGoogle> lifeng: 这是我取的。
<missing> lifeng: 论坛的头像
<Loongjiang> microcai: 还有其它的么
<iGoogle> microcai: 啥。。。
<missing> iGoogle: 抢什么功劳哦
<lifeng> iGoogle: missing 哦哦
<wzlxx> roylez: 嘎嘎…
<missing> lol
<iGoogle> missing: ... 取名，都是我的专利啊
<microcai> Loongjiang:  ç±³
<missing> iGoogle: 好吧,今天让你一码,看在帮我搞定脚本的份上
<wzlxx> 主席啊～
<wzlxx> 文档里面没有说那个问题啊…
<missing> wzlxx: 要散呼万岁
<missing> wzlxx: 没点尊重
<Loongjiang> microcai: 我编译到net/atm了，快完了吧
<wzlxx> missing: 小秘～
<iGoogle> jinghua: 欢迎教主
<iGoogle> 这还有一个呢
<missing> wzlxx: 我是主席秘书,罚你摸乃一天
<missing> 哈哈
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 他叫主
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 他叫主？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<iGoogle> 。
<microcai> Loongjiang:  不清楚
<qinglingquan> 似乎还忘了膜拜神吧?
<iGoogle> 这都是谁的马甲啊
<wzlxx> missing: 好啊…
<missing> wzlxx: 赶紧,别浪费时间
<Loongjiang> microcai: 看来要重新编译，大部分都是重复的，有没有法子偷懒呢，framebuffer,
<microcai> Loongjiang:  不要 make clean 就可以
<Loongjiang> microcai: make mrproper呢，也不要么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搞不懂啊搞不懂，公司怎么那么流行MediaWiki, 既不愿意follow markup, 又没有兴趣折腾mySQL/PostgreSQL, 却偏偏要Mediawiki
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 因为那是php写的 额
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 老板的喜好吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老美的wiki一塌糊涂，search没有index过，markup一团糟
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 我们公司绝不会喜欢php...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: mediawiki我觉得也是很难使的东西。没几个mediawiki站看得有条理的
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 关键是好布置
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: php写的好的简单的wiki多了去了，明明不愿意学，却非要上mediawiki
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 有的人不愿意花时间去调研
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 啊吧，mediawiki几乎是wiki里面最麻烦的了
<roylez> tiddlywiki我用得好好的
<MeaCulpa> dokuwiki我也用的好好的
<jinghua> iGoogle, 上午好
<MeaCulpa> 这种internal wiki的访问量，犯不着扯上DB...
<roylez> 这叫做高瞻远瞩好不好
<iGoogle> jinghua:  ：D
<flay> Loongjiang:  apt-file 也没找到/usr/include/linux/autoconf.h
<lumpy> hello
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 关键是迁移 scalable这种事
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 要为一百年以后的需求做好准备
<^k^> lumpy, 好  ㍢ 
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 老美写的wiki A huge pile of shit, 完全没有markup
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 啊？mediawiki迁移？
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 迁移store
<Loongjiang> flay: ubuntu不 是为开发准备的，不独有偶，问题多多，
<MeaCulpa> mediawiki几乎是最难迁移的了...
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 你今天要intrenal 明天老板可能心血来潮 要开放外部访问 额
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 不可能的，里面内容必须全部删光
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 额
<Loongjiang> flay: 要不，我copy一个给你？？
 * MeaCulpa 儿子生病，还好现在过了吊针扎脑袋的岁数了
<iGoogle> 扎pp?
 * MeaCulpa 进儿童医院吊针房，感觉就是 Frankenstein
<palomino|working> ....... , MeaCulpa
<iGoogle> 破马，点死他
 * palomino|working 戳ee
<iGoogle> jinghua:
<iGoogle> palomino|working:
<flay> Loongjiang: 好阿 试试 不过我怕不止差这个文件 你用dpkg -S 帮我查一下在哪个包
<iGoogle> ⇶⇶⇶⤻ palomino|working
<Loongjiang> 我用yum杳不出结果，早看过了，
<Loongjiang> flay: 早看过了
<palomino|working> ...
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 你用啥系统的
<flay> 你不是ub？
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: rpm
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 那正好问下，你设置的啥源呢
<Loongjiang> ig
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 呃，我看下再说
<iGoogle> hao
<iGoogle> palomino ✂ working
<palomino|working> =_=
<iGoogle> palomino ✂ work ✂ ing
<iGoogle> 分尸
<palomino|working> =_= 别再分段了
<iGoogle> 分词。说错了
<afiredp1> fbset 这个命令中那么用啊 我要设置分辨率 1024*768
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: fedoraproject.org的，默认的，还蛮快
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 全速使用
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 你能贴下文件不。就是cat xxx的。msg下吧。
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 你＝下
<iGoogle> 我要给别人完整的
<iGoogle> :D
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 贴了，却看不到地址
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: vimporater
<iGoogle> 。
<flay> Loongjiang: 那个问题解决了 原来是换地方了 做了个链接过去了 又出现新的问题了 晕
<Loongjiang> flay: 我说吧，它不好使的
<Loongjiang> flay: 找不到就locate下
<leaveboy> ✂
<flay> 我直接把vbox删了算了 升级了内核直接不能用了
<calebot> flay: 重编 vbox .ko 就好啦
<flay> 我是在编译vboxdrv.ko
<flay> calebot: 指点一下 我编译时出错了
<Loongjiang> flay: 它是机器狗
<flay> 不像机器人说的话阿
<Loongjiang> flay: 什么问题贴出来吧
<iGoogle> flay: 不是应该自动编译的嘛
<Loongjiang> flay: 还能叫你看出来
<Loongjiang> jrrp
<flay> 貌似不是少什么文件 提示啥变量未声明 /usr/src/virtualbox-ose-3.2.8/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:451: error: ‘nmi_watchdog’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<flay> iGoogle: 我升级的PPA里的内核 好像没有自动编译
<iGoogle> 哦。不在dist范围了。
<Loongjiang> flay: 换了N个发行版，最后还得自个编译才顺手
<lumpy> 我的问题终于解决了
<lumpy> 呵呵
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • 关于用vsftpd建立ftp后无法用filezilla访问，大侠帮帮忙！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325590&p=2274555#p2274555 网络是校园网，用得纯IPV6，在用vsftpd设立ftp之后， 建ftp是根据http://apps.hi.baidu.com/share/detail/21367634这里的文章， 之后用这里的文章http://godoha.blog.51cto.com/108180/36277修改vsftpd的被动模式以及防火 ...
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，好久不见
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 怎么编译完了，READEMA文 档都变了呢
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<TopWinStudio> 哈哈。手机也能上这个拉，真好。
<calebot> flay: 内核没开 watchdog?
<iGoogle> 。
<TopWinStudio> 有人用emacs用的好的嘛？我想问下c语言开发常用的插件都有啥？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 昨儿又将 froyo native usb tethering 功能修正了。XD
<aBiNg> 发个内核给你，要不测试下？ iGoogle
<lumpy> 问大家一个经验啊…大家使用screen/tmux的时候是启动一个xterm然后运行screen/tumx还是直接启动"xterm -e screen/tmux"?
<calebot> lumpy: 随你高兴啊
<lumpy> calebot: 你是怎么用的？
<Loongjiang> 菜鸟没脑子，玩到脑残都没进步
<flay> calebot: 额 不知道 用的PPA的源
<lumpy> calebot: 如果用"xterm -e screen/tmux"就不能使用C/S功能了
<calebot> flay: .config 哪来的？
 * Loongjiang 说自个菜鸟没脑子，玩到脑残都没进步
<WhiteMoon> MeaCulpa: 吃饭不？
<roylez> WhiteMoon: ...
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 一定要刷啊。不能so搞定啊
<iGoogle> 你自己测试过了，就发一个吧。
<FrankLvWeb> 不知大家有没有用过bitvise这款SSH客户端，功能比较丰富，我用它是因为比较容易通过公司的透明代理连出去，不过发现他的ssh terminal好像中文不好用，已经设置了UTF-8,字体里只有两个可以选（和cmd一样）。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: https://github.com/fyodor/kernel_msm-htc-bfs/commit/691488480cfe267b4a51f5ee53ff246e81dbc1e2
<Loongjiang> FrankLvWeb: ssh也要客户端？我真要进步了
<aBiNg> 前天修正了 vpn，都是 debug 内核的结果，好有成就。LOL iGoogle
<Loongjiang> compile the five hours ,continue…………
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 饭...
<iGoogle> aBiNg: lol
<iGoogle> 打不开
<iGoogle> 开了。就c.h 干嘛哦
<iGoogle> 右移，不怕溢出的？ aBiNg 这不强壮啊。
<Loongjiang> ig
<Loongjiang> iGoogle: 数字电路？不懂
<iGoogle> 除开那些USBxxx是宏。
<iGoogle> Loongjiang: 不是。就是一个c
<iGoogle> 1也要限定长度的。 aBiNg
<iGoogle> 除开编译器设置了常数的类型。指定了
<afiredp1> fbset -g 1024 768 1024 768 24 后显示器没有反应
<iGoogle> 没用过。 afiredp1 只是为什么带2次分辨率参数呢
<FrankLvWeb> Loongjiang: 你的意思是ssh命令就可以，没必要其他应用，但我是在window下,而且还需要过代理。
<afiredp1> 不知道 怎么设置都不对， man fbset 也不懂
<afiredp1> 还有就是在这样设置了 重启会还原
<calebot> 一般 SSH客户端 是 term + ssh, 在 win32 很常用啊
<calebot> 比 cmd 好使一百倍
<calebot> afiredp1: fbset 有个选项可以看支持的分辨率的
<calebot> afiredp1: 只能在有支持的里面设置
<afiredp1> 恩，可以看 但是不知道怎么改
<calebot> afiredp1: 重启本来就会还原
<afiredp1> hwinfo --framebuffer
<afiredp1> 这个命令看的 现在分辨率是 1600 1200 我要改成1024 768
<afiredp1> 刚才那个命令输入了 屏幕没有反应 但是 系统参数变了
<iGoogle> 估计是grub固定了的吧。那1600
<iGoogle> 通常，很少人去改fb的分辨率。要不，就是grub指定一个
<calebot> iGoogle: 只是因为那些人不知道能改
<afiredp1> 个grub制定了 没有反应
<iGoogle> calebot: 是啊。我就没改过。 lol
<ofan> 那个eta(英国中部时间)的补丁谁有阿....
<iGoogle> grub2以后，再也不想碰fb了
<afiredp1> 昨天google了一下午 一晚上  到今天早上才找到fbset这个东西
<iGoogle> 太罗嗦了
<Ian|zh_CN> afiredp1, 哈哈
<clean> 有人用过Ubuntu Studio吗？能用U盘安装吗？我总是安装失败 无法跳过CDROM检测部分
<FrankLvWeb> hello,有人可以和我说句话么,发现irssi中也高亮了FrankLv
<FrankLv> Hello from irssi,just a test
<calebot> FrankLvA: test
<FrankLvWeb> calebot: 很好的测试用例,FrankLvA在irssi中也高亮了
<moriramar> happyaron: 在嗎？
<happyaron> moriramar: 在
<Guest30627> exit
<moriramar> happyaron: 昨天加入 LibO Facebook 的那位是你嗎？
<happyaron> moriramar: 不是把。。。
<leaveboy> mutt 发送时候中文名附件在foxmail无法看见的bug大家怎么处理
<moriramar> happyaron: 哦，我知道了，吓死了。我看那位說 MS Word 跳槽出來的。我說要是有你這麼年輕的MS人士在這坐陣，那是要好好榨剩余價值了。
<happyaron> moriramar: 哈哈
<happyaron> leaveboy: 是foxmail的bug
<leaveboy> happyaron: 这个我知道，但这现在打一个补丁后可以实现这个功能，但是自己收取的邮件就不能显示中文啦
<leaveboy> 这个怎么解决
<leaveboy> 我下载的是mutt的源码
<wujie> 一位ALS患者在生命走到尽头前用脚贡献了最后一个代码补丁 http://cnbeta.com/articles/139856.htm
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 说啥呢。_NUM 是知道长度，哪有溢出哦。
<wujie> 一位ALS患者在生命走到尽头前用脚贡献了最后一个代码补丁 http://cnbeta.com/articles/139856.htm
<wujie> 这个人修正了GNOME9年的BUG
<TopWinStudio> 真的假的？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: _switch 函数中有检查。
<wujie> 自己看，
<aBiNg> 不必担心这个 XD iGoogle
<ofan> wujie: 感动阿
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 开源是创造奇迹的
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 我看到这种写法，就担心的。
<roylez> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 隐性错误的根源。
<iGoogle> roylez: 有好玩的？
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 没看 usb_function_switch 的多余担心啊。:P
<roylez> iGoogle: 没有...
<roylez> iGoogle: trine和shadowground出了linux版，你可以去买
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 那是，就看了界面上那几句。
<myke2> MaskRay: MODIFY a[i] = x
<iGoogle> 这啥。
<aBiNg> 那发你一个 boot.img ？
<roylez> iGoogle: 我笔记本悲剧了，intel卡
<iGoogle> roylez: rio 有下载？
<myke2> MaskRay: QUERY a[l..r]中x的个数
<roylez> iGoogle: intel显卡玩不了，哭死
<iGoogle> 出钱的，不要
<roylez> iGoogle: 0.01美元都可以
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 自己测试了没。
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 当然。我发布之前都重启过无数遍的..
<myke2> MaskRay: 离线
<moriramar> roylez: 你是 Intel 什麼卡？
<wujie>  You've been told about using English in here before. I don't feel like going through it again.
<roylez> moriramar: 忘了，现在在公司
<wujie> 看到老外不懂中文就好笑
<happyaron> leaveboy: 那就别用mutt了，如果为了兼容foxmail。。。太好的办法没有
<jyf1987> mutt有替代品么
<happyaron> jyf1987: 有
<jyf1987> happyaron: 说
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: alpine?
<happyaron> jyf1987: ^
<MeaCulpa> mutt对imap太那个了
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 得curse-based
<jyf1987> 别推荐gui的
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 你讨厌curse?
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 我说我要curse-based
<roylez> MeaCulpa: imap远程操作邮箱的都是基佬
<MeaCulpa> alpine不就是curse么
<jyf1987> roylez: lerosua就用imap 呵呵
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 那就行  imap支持否
<MeaCulpa> curse的就是gui了，很多cli党还讨厌curse呢
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 恩，比mutt把imap当成远程文件读取要靠谱多了
<jyf1987> curse算 cui吧
<MeaCulpa> jyf1987: 从用户体验来说，活脱脱的gui
<MeaCulpa> 没有X而已
<jyf1987> MeaCulpa: 就是不喜欢x
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 正因为有gui才有吾等菜鸟用电脑.
<iGoogle> tenzu: 你买了啥
<wujie> 鄙视教育部阿
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 那你给我发一个邮件吧。
<wujie> 我给你发
<Evanescence> unrar 这个命令怎么让他解压时以文件名作为解压的文件夹阿？ 我看了man好像没有找到，不是很懂
<myke2> Evanescence: -ad ?
<Evanescence> myke2: 我没看到这个选项阿？什么 意思？
<myke2> Evanescence: unrar x -ad somefile.rar
<Evanescence> myke2: 我试试
<wujie> https://account.chsi.com.cn/passport/login这个怎么登录
<Evanescence> myke2: 好厉害，为什么man上面没有阿？
<myke2> Evanescence: 我没看见unrar有man
<Evanescence> myke2: 神人阿。。。。佩服
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司的网络怎么突然这么废柴，除了irc，神马都有lag
 * edison0354 学校食堂的广告牌kernel panic了
<myke2> Evanescence: 你man unrar能显示?
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 你那无线设置里有 usb tethering 选项么？
<myke2> edison0354: 我直接unrar看见的
<Evanescence> myke2: 恩
<Evanescence> myke2: 悲剧阿
<aminixfan> 大家好，怎么在最新的gentoo系统里安装qt embedded?
<aminixfan> 貌似源里没有
<edison0354> myke2: ？
<Evanescence> myke2: 这太假了，unrar显示的竟然比man多。。。。
<sheshark> ls
<roylez> palomino|working: http://98.136.170.121/5267/5619062157_d5b6c77a8a.jpg
<palomino|working> .........
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 全中国lag
<MeaCulpa> roylez: irc 坚挺
<Evanescence> 怎么在vim里读取命令的输出阿？ 比如我在打开vim后，在里面输入命令：!unrar 这么把这个输出读取到vim 里？像是:r
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/7fBQQ.jpg
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: redir
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 重定向？
<roylez> Evanescence: :%!ls
<palomino|working> 这鹦鹉挺可爱的..
<Evanescence> roylez: thanks
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: yup, redir @啥啥啥
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.10驱动问题求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325603&p=2274695#p2274695 我在实水11.04后发现我终于可以在tty模式下使用mplayer和fbi看电影和图片了所以我决定回到10.10看看是否也能够成功，在经过无数次实验我终于明白了，我之所以在10.10下不能开启framebuffer是因为我使用 了N卡的私有驱动，而我在11.04 ...
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: roylez .... 这个俺咋不知道...
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: 在你的ｒｅｄｉｒ的ｈｅｌｐ里有相同的％
<Loongjiang> microcai
<MeaCulpa> Evanescence: 恩这个%就代表当前buff
<MeaCulpa> 还可以用read...
<myke2> :redir怎么用?
<MeaCulpa> myke2: redir 给一个register, 干活， redir off
<MeaCulpa> 然后那个redgister里面就有你的输出了
<Loongjiang> framebuffer console rotation选项不选，那framebuffer console support是编译成模块还是编译进内核呢
<Loongjiang> freeflying: 你知道microcai的cjktty怎么编译么，
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: read 怎么用？
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 是:redir @a ?
<myke2> MeaCulpa: 是:redir END吧
<Evanescence> MeaCulpa: :read !unrar
<MeaCulpa> 应该是的...
<myke2> 请问kvm和vbox效率如何?
<myke2> 相比
<Loongjiang> myke2: 在啊，
<wzssyqa> myke2: 当然kvm
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你用过microcai的cjktty么
<roylez> myke2: 别纠结了，买power机器，powervm通杀
<myke2> wzssyqa: kvm难用
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 这不知道。手机没在边上啊。
<myke2> roylez: 要运行win程序, 懒得重启了.
<Loongjiang> myke2: fbterm太不稳定的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不用
<myke2> Loongjiang: 除非torvalds引入
<myke2> Loongjiang: 我不太用命令行
<myke2> Loongjiang: 大多图形界面搞搞
<myke2> vbox支持cpu虚拟化么?
<Loongjiang> myke2: 你教我的那个fbterm_ucimf一修改配置文件fbterm就中断了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 哦
<myke2> Loongjiang: 只有特殊情况才用fbterm
<Loongjiang> 恩
<myke2> Loongjiang: 仅用cli, 折腾的很
<Loongjiang> 恩，
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩，我想着看看他cjktty如何呢，他说很漂亮，只没看到
<myke2> Loongjiang: 目前好像还没输入法
<Loongjiang> myke2: 能看到就行了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不愿意装X?
<Loongjiang> myke2: 不是，装不了啊，装了也太那个了，小本啊，
<myke2> Loongjiang: X都不能装?
<jyf1987> kvm-img 创建的磁盘 如何挂载里头的分区呢
<Loongjiang> myke2: arch是不行了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不允许安装?
<Loongjiang> myke2: 显卡不支持
<myke2> jyf1987: 位移mount?
<Loongjiang> myke2: 这个我已经编译好cjktty了，估计明天就可以用上了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 显卡不支持X? 太夸张了吧
<Loongjiang> myke2: xorg -configure的时候提示
<Loongjiang> my
<Loongjiang> myke2: xgi什么错误，我都忘了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 你都按照wiki?
<Loongjiang> myke2: 恩，之前我没看wiki,但后来我看了，全按wiki做的
<myke2> Loongjiang: 直接X可以么? 现在X -configure不是必须的
<Loongjiang> myke2: 不行，试水了N多种方法都不行
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不清楚了
<allenwu> 偷偷问一下，有没有休闲IRC社区阿 ？
<Loongjiang> startx不行，gdm->gnome-session
<Loongjiang> allenwu: 可以闲聊，但不许骂人
<allenwu>  Loongjiang： 把我想哪去了，呵呵。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 你怎么这么悲剧
<allenwu>  Loongjiang：只是想找个休闲的社区，闲聊而已，音乐社区也行
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 编译好cjktty了，可以有一项没选，现在重新编译的，估计快的多
<allenwu>  Loongjiang：天天琢磨这系统也累
<Loongjiang> allenwu: 当然，
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 很郁闷为什么microcai为什么不把cjktty放到google-code上呢
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: google要快的多，他那么点东西clone了一个早上
<jyf1987> myke2: 不知道具体怎么整
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 不知道。。。GIT很讨厌的一个特性就是必须CLONE整个仓库。。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 当然不必，只是我们不大懂
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 很抱歉的说，慢到原因就是因为是GIT。。你为什么不让他给你打个TAR包？
<myke2> jyf1987: 你具体什么格式的? raw的话什么都不要动, 其他的google下网上是否有
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 估计我太笨了，他都懒得理我吧
<myke2> jyf1987: 不行, qcow似乎是压缩格式
<myke2> jyf1987: 要转换成raw再处理
<Evanescence> 有没有可能在一个电脑上同时开启awesome 和Gnome ?
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 编译完了，make真好用我都想着编译整个系统了呢，明天吧，明天等我好消息，不定就用上了呢
<jyf1987> myke2: 我的是 qcow
<lemonhall> myke2: qcow是什么东西？
<cha0s_> exit
<calebot> Evanescence: 一个 X 只能有一个 WM
<calebot> Evanescence: 你可以同时开好几个 X
<calebot> Loongjiang: microcai 还妄想 Linus 收那个 patch 呢 <- 99% 不可能收
<lemonhall> calebot: 绑定到不同到SCREEN0：0
<lemonhall> calebot: ?
<Evanescence> calebot:怎么同时开几个X？
<calebot> Evanescence: 一个 DISPLAY 一个 X
<Loongjiang> calebot: 聪明的哥们，难道你知道是为什么？？？
<lemonhall> calebot: 为了解决一个奇怪的需求，做的一个奇怪的补丁
<Evanescence> calebot: liek DISPLAY:0 and DISPLAY:1 ?
<calebot> Evanescence: 一般常用的有 Xephyr / Xvfb
<calebot> Evanescence: 对
<Evanescence> calebot: 我知道这个xephyr
<calebot> Evanescence: 反正一个 X 只能一 个 WM
<Evanescence> calebot: 我要怎么在tty1里打开tty8和tty9上的X？
<calebot> cjktty 那个问题很多，不太可能被收进 trunk
<Loongjiang> calebot: 难道你知道为什么linus不收microcai 的补丁？？？
<calebot> Loongjiang: 问题多得说不完
<calebot> Loongjiang: 再说 userspace 就可以做的东西为毛要放进 kernel?
<Loongjiang> calebot: 举个例子
<happyaron> Loongjiang: 那补丁还没轮到linus看
<calebot> Evanescence: alt + F8 / F9
<Evanescence> calebot: ok
<calebot> Loongjiang: 完整 UTF-8 支持包括 right to left, combined glyph 等等
<lemonhall> calebot: xephyr这个东西。。。。直接可以用来切换X啊
<calebot> Loongjiang: 那个 patch 充其量只是支持 ASCII 0-127 + 汉字
<lemonhall> calebot: 这是个好东西。。。
<ubw_> a
<calebot> lemonhall: 但要收进内核至少 UTF-8 要完整支持吧
<Loongjiang> calebot: 这么说我不该试水了？
<calebot> Loongjiang: 你只用 英文+汉字 吧？打补丁还是很不错的
<calebot> Loongjiang: 你如果要搞藏文啥的就不合适了
<lemonhall> calebot: 别跟我说。。我觉得那个补丁不是用来提交到上游去的，用来做嵌入式比较不错。。。
<lemonhall> calebot: 而且这个嵌入式还得非常特殊到设备。。。
<calebot> 所以说 Linus 99% 不可能收
<Loongjiang> calebot: 很聪明的你，我都怀疑你是不是bot 了
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<flay> 机器人能这么智能
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 校园网安装arch的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325606&p=2274746#p2274746 在学校里上网都要先登网关，但是arch要联网才能安装软件及桌面环境，怎么在字符界面下登网关呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ifounder — 2011-04-15 13:25
<lemonhall> calebot: xephyr介绍这个。。。。
<calebot> 好不容易快通过 Turing test 了嘛
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 原来cjktty还不支持utf-8,我要跳楼了
<lemonhall> calebot: 我对这个比较有兴趣
<calebot> 不智能怎么能过 Turing test
<calebot> Loongjiang: 只支持 UTF-8 subset
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 你刚明白过来，那个是一个类似与ZHCON或者CCDOS的方案啊
<calebot> Loongjiang: UTF-8 完整支持十分麻烦的
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 字体是点阵的。。。
<myke2> jyf1987: 要用qemu-img转换, 然后修改, 再转回去, 我目前google到似乎如此, 他是compressed, 而不是简单的offset
<myke2> MaskRay: 怎么做?
<MaskRay> myke2: 线段树维护有序表
<calebot> Loongjiang: 话说 microcai 只是把原作者的补丁拿来改了改
<calebot> Loongjiang: 要送补丁也不该 microcai 送
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我还是喜欢FBTERM
<iGoogle> calebot 不一直是 bot的爹嘛。不是bot
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 优雅的字体
<iGoogle> lol
<myke2> MaskRay: 这是在线的, 离线可以做, 我刚刚看懂
<MaskRay> myke2: 题号？
<lemonhall> calebot: xephyr 我刚看完了。。。用来调试WM很好。。。MEEGO开发也可以用它。。。
<myke2> MaskRay: acm.hust.edu.cn/thx/problem.php?cid=1070&pid=1
<myke2> MaskRay: 我Google被重置了
<MaskRay> myke2: 在线的啊，线段树维护 bst
<calebot> MaskRay: 不是被墙重置了?
<flay> console登录后显示的那段内容在哪里改阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 有离线做法:
<myke2> MaskRay: 想办法让每种书独立
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是变成维护 MODIFY { a[i] = 1 } QUERY { sum(a[l..r]) }
<MaskRay> calebot: 是 myke2 被重置了
<myke2> MaskRay: MODIFY { a[i] += c } QUERY { sum(a[l..r]) }
<nihui> 大家好
<Evanescence> telnet nethack那个游戏是什么命令来着？
<^k^> nihui, 好  ㍥ 
<nihui> 现在有没有方便的 cvs 代码托管网站啊
<calebot> nihui: sourceforge
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<nihui> calebot: sf 网络访问不了
<calebot> nihui: 你不是真想用 cvs 吧？
<myke2> MaskRay: 做法是先朴素的做一次, 不做任何QUERY, 就MODIFY, 统计出每本书的+1是让哪本书-1
<nihui> calebot: 因为我同学只会 cvs ....
<calebot> nihui: 这年头用 cvs 要被戳脊梁骨的
<calebot> nihui: 啥同学这么落后
<nihui> calebot: 没办法
<myke2> MaskRay: 然后按照书的编号从小到大排序, 处理所有事件(书-1, 书+1, 询问和)
<calebot> nihui: 连老古板的 emacs 都不用 cvs 好多年了
<nihui> calebot: 而且有 myeclipse 的 cvs 插件...
<nihui> 但是没有找到 svn 的...
<calebot> nihui: 快跟损友割袍断义
<nihui> calebot: !!!
<calebot> 感觉像是还坚持用 ed / ex 写程序一样
<calebot> 只会让人觉得傻，完全没有装逼的效果
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个处理是离线的
<MaskRay> myke2: 没理解
<myke2> MaskRay: 那就简单的说, 是按照书的编号的大小处理所有MODIFY和QUERY
<MaskRay> myke2: 知道了
<myke2> MaskRay: http://61.187.179.132/JudgeOnline/problem.php?id=1227
<myke2> MaskRay: http://www.zybbs.org/JudgeOnline/problem.php?id=1227
<MaskRay> myke2: 很麻烦
<^k^> 新⇨ 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 为什么Gnome之眼开gif图片那么占内存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325611&p=2274805#p2274805 用Gnome之眼打开一张4.2M的gif图片，内存和交换空间瞬间飙到3G。Screenshot.png Xp却表示毫无压力，Screenshot-1.png这是为神马？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 SnowHz — 2011-04-15 14:17
<iGoogle> roylez: http://news.163.com/photoview/00AO0001/14083.html
<flay> happyaron: 我在编译ucimf-sunpinyin时提示No package 'sunpinyin-2.0' found
<aBiNg> iGoogle: 这神器 mutagen 还挺好用，之前没碰过
<flay> 但现在源里好像是libsunpinyin3
<iGoogle> aBiNg: 这啥
<myke2> MaskRay: 总觉得写不下去
<myke2> MaskRay: 含有max, min的dp, 有没有矩阵乘法优化?
<lainme> iGoogle: 这个应该是好的 http://archive.getdeb.net/getdeb/ubuntu/pool/games/f/funguloids/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /getdeb/ubuntu/pool/games/f/funguloids
<iGoogle> http://v.163.com/video/2011/4/4/8/V70LJQK48.html#sd=V70LJQK48&ld=V6VAOISBD&nvp=v.163.com/video/2011/4/4/8/V70LJQK48
<MaskRay> myke2: 没碰到过这样的题，但似乎是可以的
<iGoogle> lainme: 那地方，要安装写东西。麻烦的
<lainme> iGoogle: 不用，这是直接的下载地址
<iGoogle> 哦
<iGoogle> lainme: 这还好。多谢。
<iGoogle> 咋找出的地址呢
<lainme> iGoogle: google 搜索...
<iGoogle> 。不是吧。
<vic> gmail上不去了
<MaskRay> myke2: 1227，应该还好吧
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/148316
<myke2> MaskRay: 不会做, 是看了别人的解答
<myke2> MaskRay: 题意很模糊, 什么十字架乱七八糟的, 看了解答才知道
<allenwu> 问一下，我下载的 glib-2.28.0 无法编译
<allenwu> 提示 ：configure: error: *** Working zlib library and headers not found ***
<Kandu> MaskRay: L= a b
<Kandu> $(foreach tmp,$(L),$(eval $(tmp): $(tmp)/$(tmp).cpp))
<Kandu> 這樣么？
<myke2> MaskRay: 线段树差.
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我试试
<lainme> allenwu: 搜索zlib，然后装-dev包
<calebot> allenwu: 啥 distro?
<calebot> allenwu: glib 2.28 都 2.28.6 了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 或者這個好定製點的 http://paste.debian.net/114070/
<MaskRay> Kandu: 可能要 define 个模板，然后用 foreach
<allenwu> calebot:我的是fedora 系统
<allenwu>  lainme:我是官网上下的
<lainme> allenwu: 不会给你带其它程序的开发包的，用包管理装
<allenwu> 我试着用 yum  安装，可找不到源，没办法从官网上下
<allenwu> ==  好像有一个
<allenwu> lainme: Package 1:glib-1.2.10-33.fc12.i686 already installed and latest version 找个是的把
<leaveboy> arch上装好了^_^
<MaskRay> Kandu: 变量展开顺序我总是搞不清楚
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我也是
<Kandu> MaskRay: 每次要寫了，就翻翻 Makefile 手冊
<MaskRay> Kandu: 刚才在中文手册 p125 找到类似用法了
<calebot> allenwu: 想搞 gtk3 要 fc15 以上
<calebot> allenwu: fc14 搞 gtk3 很麻烦
<allenwu> 我的系统是fedora 14最新的  前天才更新完内核
<calebot> allenwu: 所以升到 fc15 吧
<MaskRay> Kandu: 看来要写两个 $(foreach)，第一个生成  a: a/a.cpp，第二个生成：a/a: a/a.cpp
<allenwu> calebot: yum update 是吧
<Kandu> MaskRay: 呃，我覺得奇怪的是， a 是個目錄，難道你把目錄作為目標？
<roylez> iGoogle: 好热，没法过了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 其实是 a: a/a.tex，我为了方便，想在 a 的父目录用 make a 就编译 a/a.tex
<ubw_> roylez: 才四月份就喊热了?
<calebot> 因为抱着小蜜？
<MaskRay> 确实很热。。
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • emacs的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325618&p=2274867#p2274867 我在.emacs中已经配置让emacs以K&R模式缩进了，我新建c或者cpp文件都没问题。可是我把我在学校电脑里用vs写的代码放到emacs里的时候用Esc C-\的时候却把缩进弄成了原来emacs的默认缩进方式，而且我再插入代码依然是原来的方式。怎么解决？？ 统 ...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 如果是目标是目录（a: a/a.tex）就不需要把 a 设置为伪目标了？
<Kandu> MaskRay: touch a 一下就好了吧
<Kandu> MaskRay: 而且我覺得第二個 foreach 產生 a/a: a/a.cpp 這樣的多餘了
<MaskRay> Kandu: a/a: a/a.cpp 是多余了，我是做个例子，实际用的是 a/a.pdf: a/a.tex
<MaskRay> Kandu: 目标是目录的话似乎也是 强制目标
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這樣啊，我還未寫過個目錄做目標的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 怎样才能规则的命令部分使用 foreach？
<MaskRay> Kandu: 怎样才能在规则的命令部分使用 foreach？
<iGoogle> roylez: 啥哦。就热出痱子了？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 直接就能用
<afiredp1> fbset 改变的屏幕显示面积 怎么改变 点距啊 cui下
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我要删除 a/a.pdf b/b.pdf c/c.pdf ...
<MaskRay> Kandu: 可以把 rm 写在前面，用 foreach 生成待删除文件的列表
<MaskRay> Kandu: 但是如果要生成多行命令呢？
<MaskRay> Kandu: foreach 会生成以空格分割的列表，不是多行的
<Kandu> MaskRay: $(foreach tmp,$(L), rm $(tmp)/$(tmp).pdf;)
<MaskRay> Kandu: 这个可以。有办法让 foreach 生成多行吗？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 這個不知了
<xrfang> hi 有人使用lubuntu （lxde）吗？我想问一下，这个版本用于性能很低的机器和xubuntu或者fluxbuntu比，哪个性能好点？从界面美观性来说我比较倾向LXDE
<WhiteMoon> xrfang: 破机器搞毛美观啊
<xrfang> Wh
<xrfang> WhiteMoon: 不管如何，请你发表一下这几个distro哪个比较省？
<WhiteMoon> xrfang: 应该是fluxbox吧。我只在arch用过，ubuntu一直默认gnome。
<xrfang> 因为是个客户端，倒也不排除使用arch的可能性
<redlhl> 请问下用ARCH的朋友，哪里可以下载到旧版本的软件包啊，更新2.6.38出了问题，偏偏又在一星期前把之前下的都清空了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 找到一個
<Kandu> define nl 兩空行 endef 然後用$(nl)好了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 两空行？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯
<MaskRay> Kandu: 一个空行会变成空格，奇怪的行为
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你好寫一篇 Makefile 注意事項和細節要點出來發布了，不然這 gmake 得弄迷糊多少人吶
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我现在很迷糊
<MaskRay> Kandu: 一起写。。
<ofan> 有没有用arch,升级不了xorg-server..
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • 11.04 两个小问题，1，fcitx托盘不显示，2，wineQQ不显示 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325631&p=2274957#p2274957 如题，在托盘里fcitx 图标不显示，另外wineQQ 也不能在托盘显示图标 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuejiangshi — 2011-04-15 16:12
<rainofchaos> ofan， 报什么错？
<ofan> rainofchaos: 知道了,是catalyst驱动不兼容新版本
<quanru> /usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start
<quanru> httpd: Syntax error on line 138 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_jk.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_jk.so: undefined symbol: ap_get_server_version
<quanru> 怎么启动不了
<chgtg> quanru: 为啥要自己编译apache？
<rainofchaos> quanra： mod_jk.so 的版本不匹配
<TopWinStudio> 是不是学emacs的人都比较叼？
<quanru> rainofchaos: 那怎么办
<quanru> chgtg: 有关系？
<thorne> 我kde下的kmail真tm的龊啊  有一个邮件帐号的邮件检查半天都没动静 !!!!!!!!!!! 163的邮箱就是好的
<rainofchaos> quanru: 自己编 mod_jk.so
<quanru> rainofchaos: 我是自己编的啊
<rainofchaos> quanru：那就不清楚了，安装的 apache2 和头文件对应吗？ ldd -r -v mod_jk.so  的结果？
<iGoogle> roylez: 上班了。赶紧搞定
<ubw_> TopWinStudio: 为什么这么说?
<TopWinStudio> ubw_: 感觉啊，其实不是，我刚加入emacs-cn IRC，他们都挺热情。哈哈
<blueghost> 我想学 多一个语言。 谁有谁给下 建议， python 和 ruby， 用哪个
 * NoIE 有动漫频道吗？
<chgtg> TopWinStudio: 于是乎，你就被“叼”了？
<blueghost> NoIE:) join #comic
<NoIE>  /join #ACG-cn
<TopWinStudio> chgtg: 也不是。可能刚才他们都在忙，现在好了。都很热情哈哈
<ofan> blueghost: python
<blueghost>  NoIE #jdrama
<NoIE> blueghost: 我看看。
<blueghost> japanese tv dramas, movies, animes, comics, and even sport
<NoIE> blueghost: 人好少。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 给个为什么建议 它的理由啊， 比 ruby 更好学？ 更流行？更强大？
<blueghost> 别只给个名字啊
<ofan> blueghost: 用的多,库丰富
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦
<blueghost> ofan:) 容易学吗？
<ofan> blueghost: 容易
<ubw_> TopWinStudio: 我觉得用emacs的人比较排他吧,你问他门emacs的问题他们很快会给你很多建议,但你问他门能不能用其他方式实现他们就比较冷淡
<blueghost> ofan:) 好的谢谢。 python 有中文 的 入门 以及 详细的文档吗
<lolicon> ...
<ofan> blueghost: 有.. 官方文档很全
<lolicon> matlab 用哪个版本比较好
<blueghost> ofan:) 我要中文的。 ruby 有中文官网。也有 翻译的 文档
<blueghost> ofan:) 我英文不好
<ofan> blueghost: 中文的也有
<blueghost> ofan:) 参考没问题， 但是学 的话，还是中文
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦，好的，我慢慢找。 thx
<blueghost> 怎么 ruby 的 一些 关于 文档 的域名也被 拦截 啊
<blueghost> 没道理啊
<roylez> 有道理阿，免得你写损害人民利益的代码
<rainofchaos> 推动一些懂技术的人学习，FreeBSD、Android、Ruby
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> roylez:) 厉害
<rainofchaos> 大家要体会他们的良苦用心
<blueghost> roylez:) 无语了
<roylez> blueghost: 我一般是google搜索，rubydoc hash
<blueghost> roylez:) 官网 的一些 文档， 打开就出现联通什么域名什么的
<blueghost> 算了，无语了
<blueghost> 他奶奶的
<roylez> 联通V5
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/65APr.jpg
<^k^> 新⇨ 服务器基础应用 • 难道真要我放弃ubuntu? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325641&p=2275036#p2275036 前几天把服务器换成了ubuntu10 ，结果网站非常非常非常非常卡，比如打开一个页面，上面很多图片 js css，根本无法一次加载完成，好像一次只能连接几个似的，之前以为是系统连接数限制导致，改了n个地方，还是一样，ulimit -a ...
<MaskRay> microcai: 昨天那个问题，Makefile 可以作到的，用 foreach 函数
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/NUq4P.jpg
<palomino|working> ........
<palomino|working> 这怎么做到的
<if_else> 各位兄台，procmail 和  fetchmail 类似吗？谢谢
<wzlxx> mplayer 加载srt字幕的时候中文字幕会有重复的现象…请问如何解决？
<flay> 发现nv的闭源驱动和开源驱动差别很大嘛 我换到官方闭源后 Draftsight鼠标也不飘了 感觉字也清晰一些
<roylez> palomino|working: 整个楼就是个车库，资本主义国家很常见的
<palomino|working> ... , roylez
<palomino|working> 难道是倒车撞破的 , roylez
<roylez> 或许吧
<Guest36147> 问个弱弱的问题， 怎么更改IRC里的用户名
<palomino|working> /nick xxx
<GODH> 在问个弱弱的问题是一直生效么？
<flybug> 退出之后就失效了吧
<microcai> MaskRay:  学习了
<GODH> 奥， 谢谢 。 学习了
<MaskRay> microcai: 还是挺麻烦的，要用 foreach 生成依赖
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<GODH> 哈哈， 你们都是用ubuntu？
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "maverick" 10.10]
<flybug> 我现在用的是archlinux
<happyaron> if_else: 不是一回事
<happyaron> if_else: fetchmail从服务器收回来之后丢给procmail，procmail处理一下给你把邮件扔文件夹里。
<GODH> 我现在用的是10.04
<GODH> 你们能用习惯11.04的界面么？
<palomino|working> 不能
<flay> procmail是个邮件分检的工具 类是过滤器啥的
 * happyaron 没用过1104
<palomino|working> 用了一下11.04beta1
<palomino|working> 太难受了那unity
<GODH> 跟我一样，我装过一次11.04当天就给卸载了。
<flay> 我一般用getmail收邮件
<palomino|working> 等将来装gnome3好了...或者继续xfce...
<GODH> ^_^， 跟我一样，我装11.04也会用经典桌面环境的。
<flybug> gnome3的bug也挺多
<GODH> gnome2还是很适合我， 新版的太强大了， 用不习惯了。
<flay> gnome就不适合我
<GODH> 现在正式版了？
<GODH> KDE还好一些吧， 我还是喜欢gnome感觉比KDE稳定一些。
<happyaron> GODH: 11.04不是gnome3
<Kandu> 10.04 的 netbook 版默認是 unity 嗎？
<GODH> 不是 。
<GODH> 我知道。
<happyaron> GODH: gnome2+unity
<GODH> 是的。
<GODH> 我知道的。
<palomino|working> 没事儿，我可以先xfce顶一阵 , flybug
<taglete> ?
<GODH> 所以我用经典的界面阿 ， 还好可以选择， 要不然，用那个跟苹果的 界面真难受。
<happyaron> palomino|working: bs xfce
<GODH> 等会在料吧，下班了， 回家在说。
<taglete> Ubuntu下使用苹果的？
<blueghost> 谁帮我扫盲一下， wm中 窗口装饰 是怎么样 实现 的
<GODH> 不是阿。
<palomino|working> -_- , happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 海盗湾是不是挂了？
<GODH> 走拉。
<microcai> palomino|working:  XFCE 就是 gnome
<palomino|working> 没gnome那么慢 , microcai
<palomino|working> 我看看 , happyaron
<microcai> happyaron:  有人说 xfce 不是 gnome3
<microcai> happyaron:  有人说 xfce 不是 gnome3
<happyaron> palomino|working: xfce就是旧版gnome
<microcai> happyaron:  有人说 xfce 不是 gnome2
<palomino|working> =_= , happyaron
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> palomino|working: 本来就是
<blueghost> 是简单的绘出四边。 需要 从 程序的主窗口 widget 的吗
 * microcai 就知道 happyaron 会这样说
<palomino|working> 好歹比gnome快点
<happyaron> palomino|working: 你对比下以前版本的gnome2，和现在的xfce
<palomino|working> gnome太慢了
<blueghost> 是简单的绘出四边。 需要 从 程序的主窗口 获取 widget 的吗
<flybug> 坚持用awesome
<microcai> palomino|working:  恩。 我以前也这么觉得
<flay> 相当慢
<palomino|working> 海盗湾好像真挂了。。。
<happyaron> palomino|working: xfce不也越来越臃肿么
<happyaron> 悲剧
<microcai> palomino|working:  不过， 你试试旧gnome 就知道了
<palomino|working> 是阿 , happyaron
<palomino|working> 确实越来越臃肿 , happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: 走的就是gnome走过的路
<microcai> happyaron:  历史总是惊人的相似 .. 放以前 palomino|working 就是我
<palomino|working> -_-
<happyaron> microcai: :)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 弄一个 新 的 基于 gtk 的 wm
<happyaron> palomino|working: xfce就是重复发明一个gnome2
<happyaron> blueghost: 没兴趣。。。
<shenhao> 今天再次尝试gnome3在arch中，依然悲剧了
<happyaron> 我是gnome的忠实用户
<blueghost> happyaron:) 至于 绝对 的 简单
<happyaron> blueghost: 不知道我说得对不对，你可以考虑sawfish
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我想 弄一个 wm， 但是想 从 box 分支出来。 但 我担心 wayland 出来后 会有问题。 我还不大懂 这些， 还在努力了解。
<happyaron> blueghost: 集中精力搞个杀手级的作品出来
<happyaron> wm已经很多了，除非你有特色，:)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 基本目的 是 取消 任务栏，但又可以同时看到所有窗口 的标题
<blueghost> happyaron:) 就是 当 两个 窗口交叠 时， 在 上层的窗口 的标题栏 充当 任务栏 的作用（以标签的方式）。 是自动的
<happyaron> :)
<blueghost> happyaron:) 当一窗口 挡住了 某些 窗口，被挡住的窗口 自动在 上层 窗口 自动显示若干 标签
<blueghost> happyaron:) 不用额外操作。 如果窗口 是互相 不交叠， 则 使用 互相 独立 的标题栏。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 同一时间 可以看到所有标题栏， 不用额外用 任务栏来解决 窗口切换 的问题
<blueghost> gnome3 和 unity 也有相同的目的 -- 取消 任务栏， 用另一种方式 撤换 窗口。 只是我使用一个特别的方式
<happyaron> o
<blueghost> 在 桌面 的左上角 有 程序菜单 和 workpaces。 窗口最大化 的时候 标题栏和 程序菜单，workpaces 在统一行
<blueghost> 在 桌面 的左上角 有 程序菜单 和 workpaces。 窗口最大化 的时候 标题栏和 程序菜单，workpaces 在同一行
<blueghost> 最大化的窗口，如果是 顶层 窗口的话，标题自动 变为 任务栏。 这个状态下， 看起来相当于 没有 窗口装饰 有程序菜单，workpacws，任务栏
<blueghost> happyaron:) 只是 我想 分支 box 类 的， 但怕 wayland 出来后，会不会有问题。 是否 等 wayland 正式出来后，才 开始做
<blueghost> 要不分支 box 类，但重写基于 qt4 的
<happyaron> 哦。
<Stifler> -0-!
<wacheng> 怎么在终端里更改我的用户名了
<edison0354> happyaron: csslayer也去那天的GNOME3了
<jingqq5210> ubuntu11.04
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦？
<happyaron> edison0354: 他不是忠实的kde粉么。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 是的……
<ringin> whois wzlxxx
<ringin> whois wzlxx
<wcheng> i create a new suer and delete the old user , them have a same name ,then shutdown ,the system cant work
<wcheng> user
<wcheng> how to change the user name by shell
<edison0354> happyaron: https://www.csslayer.tk/wordpress/linux/kde-user-in-gnome3-launch-party/comment-page-1/#comment-1181
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • [求解]ubuntu10.04锁定屏幕一段时间就自动重启了，着急 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325650&p=2275088#p2275088 环境：双系统xp+ubuntu10.04 Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Release:10.04 Codename:lucid 内核版本：2.6.32-31-generic 问题1如题 这个问题在自己的笔记本里没有出现过，另一台电脑 有时会 出现这个情 ...
<edison0354> happyaron: 自行无视后面的comment ID
<happyaron> edison0354: 哈哈
<Guest71339> :)
<flay> 请教一下vsftpd 匿名用户上传文件的权限如何设置
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个 aaronyy是不是你的马甲？
<debianer> 其功能问，最近有好的QQ软件吗
<debianer> 请问，最近有好的QQ软件吗
<TopWinStudio> 有的。
<TopWinStudio> qq 2010
<debianer> 腾讯官方的linuxqq怎么又不更新了
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 是linux的吗
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 哪里下载
<thorne> pidgin+libqq使用中
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 嗯,pingin的
<TopWinStudio> thorne: 嗯
<debianer> 明白了
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 就是那个2010。我现在用的就是，还比较稳定。
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 可以抓图或者传送文件不？
<thorne> 只有文字吧
<TopWinStudio> debianer:不能传送文件。
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 对。所以比较麻烦。
<happyaron> edison0354: 不是
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 我也想传文件/
<philoum> 用什么传文件不可以？
<debianer1> 怎么老提示密码错误，pidgin 里的QQ
<TopWinStudio> debianer对。2008是，你升级到2010就好了
<TopWinStudio> debianer 哥们，你下载 http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/downloads/list
<TopWinStudio> debianer升级到2010就好了。
<OT_iux> debianer1: 去 safe.qq.com 检查下你的qq是不是因为使用第三方软件被腾讯锁了
<lifeng> debianer1: linuxqq像是随便抓了几个本科生做毕设搞出来的
<TopWinStudio> debianer1:不是。就是因为2008的问题，我开始也是这样。
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 仍然提示错误阿
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 提示密码错误
<TopWinStudio> debianer:你下载我发的那个地址的。
<TopWinStudio> 升级到2010的然后再添加用户就好了
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 哪个地址？
<TopWinStudio> debianer:http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/downloads/list
<debianer1> TopWinStudio: 可以了，谢谢你
<TopWinStudio> debianer:下载 libqq_0.68_i386.deb
<TopWinStudio> debianer1:好的。感觉还是挺好用的。webqq用起来我感觉还是不方便。
<TopWinStudio> debianer1:哥们学习emacs吗？
<debianer1> TopWinStudio: 这个是好用，可惜不能传送文件
<debianer1> TopWinStudio: 你怎么知道？
<TopWinStudio> 有没有人学习emacs呢？一起学习哦。
<Kandu> debianer1: nick 帶尾巴了
<TopWinStudio> debianer1:我问你学习不呢，一起交流呢。呵呵。对啊。能传文件就好了。
<debianer1> Kandu: 哪里？
<debianer1> Kandu: 你查查我这个昵称看
<thorne> debianer -> debianer1
<debianer1> Kandu: 进来和退出的时候会提示吗？
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: 有
<debianer1> Kandu: nick如何带尾巴的？
<debianer> Kandu: 我怎么查不到我的IRC client?
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍪ 
<Stifler> 芝麻来人!!!
<debianer> 芝麻，please open 一下 the door
<Stifler> 一觉醒来，天都快黑了……
<ubw_> Stifler: 你几点睡?
<Stifler> ubw_: 8:xxAM
<ubw_> Stifler: 太能睡了Orz
<Stifler> ubw_: 脸都肿了
<if_else> 各位兄台，arch下面 maildrop 是 courier-maildrop 吗？谢谢
 * adam8157 今天google的https是不是好了?
<myke2> MaskRay: 快速排序 是 稳定的排序?
<ubw_> myke2: 不是吧
<MaskRay> myke2: 不稳定
<afiredp1> 纯 cui下面 怎么调整分辨率啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 那个1227
<myke2> MaskRay: 你怎么做?
<myke2> MaskRay: 思路
<MaskRay> myke2: 我觉得不能直接断言某排序算法是否稳定
<myke2> MaskRay: 要看实现你的意思
<myke2> MaskRay: 我写的肯定非稳定的
<lainme> 这里有没有用fortran的
<lifeng> lainme: 主席
<lainme> roylez: 你用fortran么？
<MaskRay> myke2: in-place 的快速排序都是非稳定的吧，我猜想
<myke2> MaskRay: 那1227, 2维的, 要离散化好并且排序好, 你怎么写的?
<myke2> MaskRay: 我搞错了, 他代码不要求保证稳定性
<lainme> 看来主席目前不在。。
<lifeng> lainme: 主席以前做分子动力学计算的
<lainme> lifeng: 我等会他吧。gfortran4.4似乎有点问题，想找人确认下
<lainme> 用4.7是不是太激进了
<lifeng> lainme: 不是一般的激进。4.4有什么问题？
<lainme> lifeng: 可变数组有问题，有时候会取不到值，段错误
<lifeng> lainme: 越界了？
<lainme> lifeng: 没有，莫名其妙就出问题
<lwf808> 用freebsd做网关，通过pf来nat,rdr等之类的，要配置gateway_enable="YES"吗？
<lwf808> natd_enable="YES"也要吗？
<lainme> lifeng: 子程序里输出毫无问题，调用完再输出就悲剧了
<lifeng> lainme: 贴代码
<lainme> lifeng: 太长了。。。
<lainme> lifeng: 我看到了类似的报告，升级去。。
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍫ 
<myke2> MaskRay: 两个方向都要离散化并且原来数据都有用的代码你写过吗?
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔好
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我前几天淘宝买的短袖已经回来了……
<cuihao> xchat突然上不了freenode了，怎么回事？
<xiakouj> 大家好，本人新手一个，请教下大家在ubuntu下ati 的驱动是官方的好点（开特效）还是系统自带的好点？
<pocoyo> xiakouj: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<xiakouj> en 谢谢了，不过好多 要看很就了。
<lemonhall> edison0354: ..........
<edison0354> lemonhall: 30块钱啊！
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU4MjI4MzIw.html
<debianer> 请问，eva的deb包、哪里有下载？
<edison0354> debianer: 源里……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哦
<hkof11> 弱问，，ubuntu下硬盘温度为啥比win下高些阿?
<cuihao> 从来没关心过硬盘温度……
<debianer> edison0354: 哪个源？
<hkof11> 因为硬盘正好在掌托那里，打字时候就觉得热得不行。
<myke2> hkof11: 装laptop-mode-tools
<hkof11> myke2: 以前试过，不过没搞好，哪个是控制硬盘的呢？
<myke2> hkof11: hdparm还是什么的忘了, 但是我估计你不只是硬盘, cpu一直都在高频率运作
<hkof11> myke2: cpu没有，cpu工作模式是oncommand,才41度，硬盘都45度了。
<myke2> hkof11: ondermand?
<myke2> hkof11: 还是ondemand
<myke2> hkof11: 用laptop-mode-tools稍微配置下
<hkof11> myke2: ondemand,打错了。
<hkof11> myke2: 多谢了。再折腾折腾。。。
<myke2> Kandu: pascal好像不支持procedural variable在函数嵌套里面?
<tuxx-> nihao
<tuxx-> :X
<happyaron> Guest59157: benbenhappy?
<Guest59157> happyaron : ...........
<Guest59157> happyaron : ...........hello!
<flay> 41度还是很不错的
<edison0354> debianer: 额，UB的官方源里我记得是有EVA的
<wujie> 晚上好，孩子们
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.04安装gnome3后怎样删除unity http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325651&p=2275222#p2275222 统计信息: 发表于 由 尘埃1 — 2011-04-15 19:50
<edison0354> wujie: 敏感词好
<wujie> 在哪呢？？
<zs> 没人说话麻
<microcai> ?
<microcai> 在
<java_Seeker> f
<java_Seeker> gfsd
<java_Seeker> gf
<java_Seeker> sgsd
<java_Seeker> gs
<java_Seeker> dg
<java_Seeker> sd
<^k^> java_Seeker:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<java_Seeker> gf?
<java_Seeker> hello
<^k^> java_Seeker, 好  ㍬ 
<Stifler> java_Seeker: 请勿flood
<wujie> NVIDIA显卡设置中的色彩深度选项最高只有24位色，却没有32位色？为什么阿
<java_Seeker> 好的，刚才实验能不能连接来
<cuihao> 24位和32位看起来没啥区别
<flay> nvidia显卡闭源驱动中那个performance level能调么？我不希望Graphics Clock频率最大
<maya1> n & rose~
<wujie> 可以变？
<wujie> 24位字体有点稀
<cuihao> 额，色深和字体有关系么
<caleb-> 实际显示只有 24bit 的
<caleb-> 32 / 40 / 48 bit 是运算用的，不是显示用的
<Stifler> wujie: 都是24BIT的吧
<caleb-> 专业软件用 48 bit 运算，显示也只是 24 bit
<wujie> 深奥
<ofan> 32bit是加的alpha通道吧?
<wujie> 看上去艳丽许多
<yudun> 如何查看mysql里面的所有约束？
<cuihao> 人眼分不出32位色和24位色吧
<caleb-> 硬件色彩根本没 32 位啊
<caleb-> 16 bit 和 24 bit 显示效果都很接近了
<reiv``> 24bit是rgb，32bit是rgba
<reiv``> 16bit看渐变色的时候很明显。
<caleb-> 屏幕根本没 32 位
<reiv> n810就是16bit的。
<wujie> 我看的出，
<edison0354> reiv: 那个a是啥意思？
<ofan> alpha
<reiv> alpha
<edison0354> ofan: 额，alpha通道是干啥的？一直不知道……
<ofan> edison0354: 表示通明度的
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<wujie> 明暗度有些区别
<reiv> 显卡里面应该有alpha的运算的，但到显示器就只剩下24bit了。
<happyaron> edison0354: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=647738
<lubotu2> Gnome bug 647738 in Chinese (Simplified) [zh_CN] "Incorrect translation of ``Dash'' in gnome-shell" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<happyaron> edison0354: 想想
<cuihao> 翻译错误也算bug？
<wujie> 可能是gnome的BUG吧
<happyaron> cuihao: 当然
<happyaron> wujie: 但是所有用gnome-shell的发行版都会受影响啦
<if_else> 各位兄台，使用 POP3 接受邮件时，会把邮件服务器上面的所有邮件，下载下来吗？不能指定时间的？谢谢
<edison0354> happyaron: 游戏ing 等会儿……
<wujie> 恩，所有都是24俄
<wujie> 玩什么阿
<wujie> 介绍几个ubuntu的游戏，最好联网的，大家一起上
<reiv> dashboard...
<reiv> 其实就是panel吧.
<TopWinStudio> 也在找
<cuihao> =。= linux实在没啥吸引人的游戏
<happyaron> 左边的那个能显示图标的地方，叫dashboard
<lucky_su> wujie, 三国杀。。。网页版的。。。
<happyaron> 咋翻译比较好？
<cuihao> wine打dota...
<wujie> 好像LOL好好玩
<wujie> 我用wine玩星际2,声音不太理想，破音重，但可以联网
<happyaron> wujie: 换oss4试试
<reiv> wujie: 声音全部用模拟的。
<wujie> 试过了，还是有很强的破音，
<reiv> happyaron: 简单点就直接翻译成面板
<jiero> 挡板～
<jiero> ^_^
<happyaron> reiv: 得说个啥面板吧。
<wujie> 有中译英的DEB辞典不
<reiv> happyaron: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dashboard_%28interface%29
<jiero> ?
<reiv> happyaron: 叫xx板吧
<^k^> 新⇨ 3 D 桌面特效 • 桌面右下角出现unsupported hardware水印，怎么去除啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325657&p=2275261#p2275261 ATI6470的显卡，更新驱动后就出现那种水印，怎么去掉啊？？？ 很郁闷截不到图。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wsk631314 — 2011-04-15 20:27
<jiero> 就叫挡板好了
<wujie> 搓衣板
<reiv> happyaron: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dashboard
<edison0354> happyaron: Dash指的是Gnome shell左侧用户切换和启动程序的面板，是说那个DOCK吗？
<happyaron> reiv: 我看看
<happyaron> edison0354: 对
<edison0354> happyaron: 非得翻译啊……
<edison0354> happyaron: 就像dock就不会去翻译的
<wujie> 发现opera有个小问题，对链接识别不好
<wujie> dock是堆栈
<lainme> lifeng: 是程序错了...我理所当然以为别人给的一定是个可以工作的程序
<reiv> happyaron: 不翻译吧...
<quanru> sudo /usr/local/apache2/bin/apachectl start
<quanru> httpd: Syntax error on line 70 of /usr/local/apache2/conf/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_authn_core.so into server: /usr/local/apache2/modules/mod_authn_core.so: undefined symbol: ap_hook_check_authn
<quanru> 这个怎么解决啊
<edison0354> wujie: dock一般翻译的话用停靠栏
<wujie> 恩
<wujie> 谷歌翻译好土
<lifeng> lainme: 哦哦
<reiv> happyaron: 仪表盘已经很接近了。
<edison0354> happyaron: 下gnome3的live中……
<lainme> lifeng: 我以为是他正在用的程序，结果估计不是
<happyaron> reiv: 我暂时给它不翻译，等想到好的再改。
<reiv> edison0354: fc的那个live我试过了，不错。另外一个64bit的opensuse的没法启动。
<wujie> gnome3会破坏ubuntu11.04的桌面的
<edison0354> reiv: 我一直用的64的suse……
<edison0354> happyaron: 我觉得直接用dash就挺好的
<lucky_su> edison0354, fedora 15 alpha默认就是gnome3的。
<wujie> 32位系统的可以升级到42位么？
<edison0354> happyaron: 其实我好奇那些开发者是为了非得和dock这个词不一样吗……
<edison0354> lucky_su: 是的
<edison0354> wujie: 不行，整个系统的包都得重换的
<wujie> fedora我装过，是GNOME2.9。X
 * edison0354 继续游戏
<wujie> 没有解决的方法？
 * edison0354 貌似不能玩了……下载ing，游戏卡死……
<cuihao> 42位是啥？
<edison0354> cuihao: 他想说64
<cuihao> 哦
<wujie> 64！64
<wujie> 早知道用64位的
<wujie> 装了8G的内存真浪费
<happyaron> edison0354: 不太清楚
<myke2> MaskRay: 难道zybbs的数据加强的?
<MaskRay> myke2: ?
<edison0354> wujie: 没事，用支持pae的内核也能用4GB+的
<myke2> MaskRay: 我用我手头的1227的数据ac的, 交上去wa
<lucky_su> wujie, fedora15的测试版是gnome3.0.0的
<caleb-> pae++
<lifeng> 想起来dash是aron的本家写的
<MaskRay> myke2: ...
<happyaron> lifeng: 啊？
<edison0354> happyaron: 知不知道UB啥时候冻结源码？
<happyaron> lifeng: 哦，你说Herbert
<edison0354> happyaron: banshee我还没动……
<happyaron> edison0354: 已经冻结了啊。
<lifeng> happyaron: en
<happyaron> edison0354: 哦，这个没事
<edison0354> happyaron: ？
<aBiNg> http://www.douban.com/group/taotaopaoxiao/ 咆哮体的出处？
<lifeng> aBiNg: 对的
<edison0354> aBiNg: 反正咆哮体是教主的
<happyaron> edison0354: 11.04本来就是个失败的版本
<reiv> happyaron: The dash indicates currently running applications and acts as an optional quick launch and favourites facility.
<reiv> happyaron: 意译吧
<happyaron> reiv: 嗯，这个我也看到了。但是咋翻译好呢。
<edison0354> happyaron: ==!反正那个unity我是无力吐槽了
 * edison0354 happyaron 强力顶直接用dash，不翻译！
<lifeng> happyaron: 多年前由于台湾问题离开了debian
<aBiNg> lifeng: edison0354 我 06 年就加入 douban 了，居然无知到这步田地！！！
<wujie> 那个东西好胖
<edison0354> aBiNg: 你要上bilibili和avfun的
<reiv> happyaron: 加XX栏
<maya1> 我对排列组合表示很无语。
<aBiNg> 不玩这些 edison0354 :)
<reiv> happyaron: s/加/叫/
<myke2> MaskRay: 我用diff -w
<aBiNg> maya1: 怎么个无语法？
<maya1> 我很抓狂
<maya1> 一张卷子20哥数   我能对4个。。。。
<aBiNg> lifeng: 组长 10 年才加入，如何该组建于 08 年？
<happyaron> reiv: 再想想。
<reiv> happyaron: 要不造个词专门指这种lanch bar和task bar的结合体吧。
<happyaron> edison0354: 我现在也倾向于这个
<happyaron> reiv: 造成啥好呢
<reiv> happyaron: 任务/启动栏？
<happyaron> lifeng: 这个了解
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦耶
<happyaron> lifeng: 原来 kernel team 的
<edison0354> happyaron: 不用翻译了撒～
<lifeng> happyaron: 他离开之后才有kernel team的= =
<reiv> happyaron: 就叫Dash面板好了。英文也是造的...
<happyaron> lifeng: en...
<happyaron> reiv: ok
<happyaron> edison0354: ok
<edison0354> happyaron: :-D
<lifeng> aBiNg: 不知道，不混豆瓣
<happyaron> lifeng: 你还没开始NM呢，咋啥都知道咧？
<edison0354> happyaron: 就像水果的dock也没翻译～
<edison0354> happyaron: 你现在是用的ffmpeg还是libva？
<lifeng> happyaron: 我也能算debian的资深用户了
<edison0354> happyaron: 虽然是一样的==!
<happyaron> edison0354: ffmpeg 0.6.1
<lifeng> happyaron: 当然更老的还有90年代那一群
<happyaron> lifeng: :)
<edison0354> happyaron: 是用的tarball？
<happyaron> lifeng: foka 你知道吧，90年代的华人DD
<edison0354> happyaron: 难道就我是用git的？
<happyaron> edison0354: 自己做的deb
<edison0354> happyaron: 我说源码是啥？
<happyaron> edison0354: tar
<edison0354> happyaron: 哦
<lifeng> happyaron: 不知道= =
<edison0354> happyaron: 那个git选项是--depth 1是吧？
<happyaron> edison0354: en
<happyaron> lifeng: foka@debian.org
<lifeng> happyaron: 这是法国的？
<lifeng> happyaron: zigg?
<happyaron> lifeng: HK的
<edison0354> happyaron: 他现在是在北京？
<happyaron> edison0354: 对，gnome party还去了呢啊
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩
<happyaron> edison0354: 给袜子sign key来着
<edison0354> happyaron: 恩，我看着他俩给的
<lifeng> happyaron: 国内90年代和200x早期有一大群人嫌申请DD太麻烦而没去申请
<MaskRay> myke2: windows 的测试数据？diff --strip
<ofan> 袜子? 妹子?
<lifeng> happyaron: 我大概是99还是00年开始用的debian
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 签名那会 edison 在
<afiredp1> 麻烦高手 解答下 怎么 改变 命令行模式下的分辨率
<Lavande> http://study.5dimn.com/      大家忙帮看看，最新的blog，最后clementine那个截图，点了时候会不会被reset？
<wzssyqa> afiredp1: framebuffer？
<afiredp1> fbset 那个 改变分辨率 是 在屏幕显示的大小 字体还是那么小的
<wzssyqa> Lavande: 阜新联通，正常
<Lavande> wzssyqa: 图片完全显示出来了吗？
<happyaron> lifeng: 那现在更不用申请了
<wzssyqa> Lavande: 对
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 什么系统？
<Lavande> wzssyqa: 多谢：）
<reiv> 那图挺好的
<happyaron> lifeng: foka那时候还没有正式的NM Process呢
<afiredp1> 用 grub 传vga=791 也不行刚开始 分辨率变了 但是到登陆的地方又小了
<afiredp1> 我系统是debian 6.0.1
<kenifanying> afiredp1, dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<wzssyqa> afiredp1: 装了nvidia私有驱动了？
<kenifanying> wzssyqa，不是那个原因，是debian默认字体的关系
<kenifanying> afiredp1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 然后Encoding to use the console选择utf8
<afiredp1> 这个问题 困扰我2天了，用fbset 分辨率改小了 点距没有变
<debianer> reiv: 老大好阿
<debianer> reiv: MaskRay 两位神
<debianer> reiv: MaskRay 我常幻想你们俩是同一个人
<kenifanying> afiredp1, Character set to support 设为 #latin 1 and lantin 5 ……
<MaskRay> debianer: 我希望 reiv 教我 haskell。。
<happyaron> lifeng: 你打算申请DD吗？
<kenifanying> afiredp1, font for console选择VGA（为了与zhcon）保持一致
<afiredp1> 看来 用cui 的少啊，一个简单的修改分辨率都这么难
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 然后选择16好字体
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 我不是一直在这里跟你说了吗！！！！！！
<ofan> edison0354: http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=873817346
<reiv> MaskRay: 由于android的关系最近在用scala
<debianer> edison0354: 能不能帮我传送一个eva的deb包？
<kenifanying> afiredp1, TerminusBold 或者TerminusBoldVGA的输出更好，但是我要用zhcon，为了一致选择VGA
<Stifler> 16size 的字好爽
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 完成后重启
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 之后你就可以看到fedora或者opensuse,ubuntu下终端的那样的默认字体……
<afiredp1> 恩我设置了
<edison0354> debianer: 我也没啊
<edison0354> debianer: 你是debian？
<afiredp1> 字体还是很小，没有像 windows 下面的 设置分辨率那样吗
<debianer> edison0354: 是的，我用的是debian，源里没EVA
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 重启
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 你不看回复的？？？？
<edison0354> debianer: 哦
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 按照我说的做！！！！！
 * reiv 要休息了，各位晚安~~
<afiredp1> 我做了
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 重启了？拜托！！！！
<afiredp1> dpkg-reconfigure console-setup 然后 utf-8 vga
<caleb-> 咆哮体入侵 irc
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 然后选择16号字体！！！
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 之后重启！！！
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 你怎么听不明白？？
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 晕死！！！
<edison0354> debianer: http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/eva/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<afiredp1> 选择了 最大的字体 字体是变大了 但是分辨率还是 1600 1200  我想改成1024 768
<afiredp1> reboot了
<thorne> 晕
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 那是另一个问题……
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 你不会选择16号呀？？？选那个最大的字体你看着不难看？？？无语……
<afiredp1> 字体大很多 看的清楚了 ，感谢 感谢，遗憾的分辨率没有变， 我的山寨显示器
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 人家是想要高的分辨率，你用低的分辨率？
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 另外你安装的是grub2还是grub?
<afiredp1> 我的是山寨显示器 1600 1200 实际尺寸只有14.1的屏幕 字太小了
<kenifanying> afiredp1, grub2设置分辨率不是用vga=?的………………
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 去debian的邮件列表归档里面找！！！
<afiredp1> grub 1.98 那个 upgrade  debian 源里面就这个最新了
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 那个就是grub2了……
<afiredp1> 组装显示器 驱动板支持很高分辨率 屏是14的屏幕 所以 想调低了分辨率
<afiredp1> grub vga=791 干进去跳英文的地方分辨率是调整好了 快到登陆的地方的时候 又跳回到1600 1200了
<einKindvonGott> 列位，emacs有没有对elisp严格的语法检查功能？发现拼错字emacs也不报
<einKindvonGott> *** 错
<afiredp1> set gfxplayload=1024x768x16 这样 也不行 最后又调回来
<TopWinStudio> 复制上面的代码到scratch中，移动光标到最后，按下C-j然后就可坐等安装完成了。 这句话是什么意思？？scratch是什么东西？
<TopWinStudio> :-(
<debianer> edison0354: 谢谢了
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 复制上面的代码到scratch中，移动光标到最后，按下C-j然后就可坐等安装完成了。 这句话是什么意思？？scratch是什么东西？
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 这是elisp语言编程
<edison0354> afiredp1: vga=x791吧？
<edison0354> afiredp1: 我记得好像有个x
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 那这个步骤怎么操作？？
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 完全照做就是
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 不知到scratch在哪里？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: emacs中的scratch?
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 嗯，对，怎么调出来啊？我是新手。
<debianer> TopWinStudio: emacs里有个scratch缓存
<lei`> gnome3的平铺怎么打开啊
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: C-x C-b
<debianer> TopWinStudio: 你按住C-x C-b就可以看到
<lei`> debianer: 我的emacs开了守护进程的话，设置的光标颜色就没用了
<debianer> einKindvonGott: 如果关了这个缓存，怎么重新打开？
<inuyasha> anyone know why can't i call ibus pinyin out?
<edison0354> lei`: WIN键或者窗口左上角
<debianer> lei`: 不知道什么意思
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 直接输入*scratch*
<lei`> debianer: 这个不算是平铺吧
<debianer> MaskRay: scratch缓存不小心关闭了，该如何打开？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。看到scratch了。然后把代码复制进去执行？？
<inuyasha> I just can't input Chinese.Crazy~
<lei`> debianer: 我是想要和awesome那样的平铺
 * maonx 话说我在xterm下用Delete键是向前删的 有没办法改么 感觉改了zshrc,但没反应
<edison0354> lei`: ==!
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 对，切换到那个scratch，复制，执行
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • 希望高手指教一下~wine不能运行程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325665&p=2275326#p2275326 如下图，本人刚接触ubuntu不久请教高手！！谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 haodafeng — 2011-04-15 21:11
<edison0354> lei`: 一个是棧式，一个是平铺式……
<MaskRay> debianer: C-x b 找
<maonx> lei`: 回Awesome吧...我玩了一会Gnome3也回了..
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 明白。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 谢谢了。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: ：）
<debianer> lei`: C-x 2
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 我加你为好友行吗？遇到问题可以请教您。
<debianer> MaskRay: 如果关闭了怎么找阿
<afiredp1> 此路不通  slibvga
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 可以阿，但是。。。怎么加好友？...
<debianer> MaskRay: 不是被掩盖，而是C-k关掉了怎么重新打开？
<lei`> debianer: 那个不是分割窗格的吗
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 选中名字，然后添加就行了
<MaskRay> debianer: 那就没办法了
<debianer> lei`: 要怎么平铺阿？
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 编辑/etc/default/grub, 找"GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 我对IRC和emacs都是新手。多多指教啊。
<Stifler> awesome
<lei`> maonx: awesome又有些东西没有。gnome3就差个像awesome那样的平铺
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 我是irc新手。。。。
<maonx> lei`: 什么东西 ?
<caleb-> lei`: 把 wm 换掉就是
<lei`> debianer: 我是想要所有程序都平铺不只是emacs
<ofan> 大家好
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 然后添加"video=LVDS-1:640x480" 640x480是参考分辨率
<^k^> ofan, 好  ㍭ 
<kenifanying> afiredp1, grub的很多东西在grub2这里已经过时了……
<Stifler> 是咩？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 呵呵。一起学习啊。irc没太多东西，但是emacs很多东西需要学习。
<debianer> lei`: 平铺什么意思
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: en,是阿
<Stifler> 瓦片式平铺...
<wwliu> test
<pocoyo> wwliu: 有理想的地方，地狱也是天堂！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<Stifler> test
<pocoyo> Stifler: 活了二十多年，没能为祖国、为人民做点什么，每思及此，伤心欲绝。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<einKindvonGott> /erc-pals
<lei`> 正在装awesome
<edison0354> debianer: 他是说平铺式窗口管理器==!
<Stifler> lei`: 祝你好运
<debianer> lei`: 没玩过阿
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 嗯。谢谢。我先学习了。一会遇到问题再交流哦。
<lei`> awesome就是调窗口大小方便，gnome3也有种方便就好了
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 好的，我好像加上你为好友了
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 如果加上了在列表里面就能看到了。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 不知道加到哪里去了。。。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 你不加我也行，到时侯我有事情主动找您。
<Stifler> 大家E-Mail好了
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 你的名字颜色变了，但是我这里列不出好友，奇怪。。
<ofan> wujie 在?
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。你是用erc。我用的是pidgin irc，所以比较直观。
<TopWinStudio> Stifler: 好啊。@@@～～
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 好的，一起探讨～
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 好的。那我学习了。你先忙。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: :)
<debianer> 最近云储存有什么好的linux客户端没？
<Stifler> debianer: UBUNTU ONE...
<lei`> 我用的也是erc，就是没怎么配置，也不会配置，都是抄别人的配置
<edison0354> debianer: ubuntu one
<debianer> Stifler: edison0354 在debian里可以装上用吗
<lotutu> 请问怎么设置背景图片，在加载fvwm的时候，有人说这个不是fvwm的工作
<edison0354> debianer: 木有用过大便
<Stifler> debianer: 可以吧，欢迎试装
<einKindvonGott> lei`: 最简配置就够了吧
<lotutu> 要在 ~/.xinitrc 是写什么吗？
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 我直接用，也挺好的
<flay> ubuntu one是干啥的？网盘？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 对了。从emacs意外的程序复制文字到emacs里面去，不通过菜单的话，用什么命令呢？ctrl-y不行呢。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。可以。呵呵。
<caleb-> lotutu: 不是wm的工作沒錯
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 猫原来 是个 花心 萝卜
<blueghost> caleb-:) 是 desktop 的工作
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: Shift-Insert。我这儿是这个
<caleb-> blueghost: 也不是
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。明白了。
<lotutu> caleb-: 我在 .xinitrc 是写 fvwm-root /path/tp/image 不行
<blueghost> caleb-:) 或者 也可以用一个 bg... 忘了 叫什么了。 的加载 背景。 bgset???
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 乃又对人推荐awesome了？
<blueghost> bgroot??
<blueghost> 忘了名字了
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 没，人家自愿的...
<lotutu> bgroot? 我找找
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: hahaha~
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 有一段lisp代码。
<TopWinStudio> ;; So the idea is that you copy/paste this code into your *scratch* buffer, ;; hit C-j, and you have a working el-get. (url-retrieve  "https://github.com/dimitri/el-get/raw/master/el-get-install.el"  (lambda (s)    (end-of-buffer)    (eval-print-last-sexp)))
<TopWinStudio> 执行的时候出现，unable to find "git"错误。
<TopWinStudio> 是怎么回事呢？？
<blueghost> 猫是 对自己伴侣 不 忠贞 的动物
<Stifler> blueghost: 一到春天，到处都是猫叫声
<blueghost> 我家 公猫 已经 弄大了 家里母猫 的肚子。 现在又叫着 要出去
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 没用过git。。。
<lotutu> blueghost: bgset , bgroot 都不行，找不到命令
<blueghost> Stifler:) 我家母猫 不叫了， 公猫 叫
<blueghost> lotutu:) 忘了具体 的 名字了
<blueghost> rootset??
<Stifler> blueghost: 只可惜猫爪子不能DIY
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 我经常遇到这个问题。就是窗口被其他窗口冲掉了。怎么返回到原来的窗口？？
<blueghost> Stifler:) ....
<flay> ubuntu one和dropbox差不多嘛
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 我和你私聊，你是不是收到消息？
<blueghost> Stifler:) 我家 母猫快生 了。 我想说的是， 猫不是一夫一妻 的
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 看到我的消息了么？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 输入法切换有时候很碍事。。。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 嗯。看到了
<maya1> 蓝鬼好~
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。知道了。那就不私聊。还是在这里发吧。
<Stifler> blueghost: 哦，人家只是同居而已
<blueghost> 公猫弄大了自家 的母猫， 又 急着找外面 的 小姐
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你没安装git?
<blueghost> maya1:) 好
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: :-)
<maya1> 我想问一下   Vbox开着好好地为啥就暂停了
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 可能是，怎么看是否安装？sudo apt-get install git?
<blueghost> 晚上 陪 儿子 玩了。 没看到 这里有没有 回应
<lotutu> blueghost: fvwm-root 可以，不过我应该在.xinitrc 文件中把它写哪？ exec fvwm2 之前？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你运行一下git不就知道了
<einKindvonGott> /erc-pals list
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯，我知道了。是没有安装。我安装一下。
<blueghost> lotutu:) 那 你问 caleb- 。 我用 openbox 的时候 用这个 命令加载 背景 的
<lotutu> blueghost: 我试试去，退了
<blueghost> lotutu:) 886
<myke2> lolicon: fvwm, 当然问iGoogle
<systemf1> 大侠们 安卓 可以装VBOX吗？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan:
<TopWinStudio> (url-retrieve
<TopWinStudio>  "https://github.com/dimitri/el-get/raw/master/el-get-install.el"
<TopWinStudio>  (lambda (s)
<TopWinStudio>    (end-of-buffer)
<TopWinStudio>    (eval-print-last-sexp)))
<TopWinStudio> 这段代码我怎么没看出来需要git呢？
<^k^> TopWinStudio:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Stifler> pocoyo: hi
<einKindvonGott> /erc-pals
<Stifler> ^k^: hi
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: github你不用git？
<Guest75327> help!!!!!!!!!! arp !!!!!!!!!!
<Guest75327> help!!!!!!!!!!!
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 没有必要道歉。  ㍭ 
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 新手。git是用来做什么的？
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: :-)。我看到你说我刷屏，难道是管理员自动超过5行就出现这个提示吗？
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 代码共享, 开发
<caleb-> systemf1: smartphone 可以跑虚拟机的，是不是 vbox 我忘了
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 是bot, 你要发什么东西都发到paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦。谢谢。。是不是类似于svn?
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 我很高兴你发现这个有趣的，未知的人。  ㍭ 
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 恩, 就是Linus Torvalds对svn不满意, 自己开发了一个
<blueghost> 本人 想做一个 wm, 去掉 任务栏。 但同时可以 看到所有窗口 的 标题栏。 当 窗口重叠 的时候， 被挡住的窗口 的标题栏 在顶层 的窗口 的标题栏中 以标签的形式 显示。 也就是以顶层窗口 的标题栏 替代 任务栏 的功能
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: :-)新手嘛，多多谅解。
<ubw_> TopWinStudio: 那是个bot..
<Stifler> TopWinStudio: that is bot
<systemf1> caleb-, 谢谢！smartphome 是手机吗？
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 哦。原来如此。
<blueghost> 可以在 顶层窗口 的标题栏选择被挡住的窗口
<TopWinStudio> ubw_: :)^k^是一个bot?
<caleb-> systemf1: iphone / android 都算
<ubw_> 对,你用whois看看
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 问我一个问题。  ㍭ 
<TopWinStudio> ubw_: oh my god....哈哈。丢人了。我一直以为他是管理员。
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你是谁？whois ^k^
<TopWinStudio> whois ^k^
<blueghost> 自动 的， 就是一个 窗口 成为 顶层 窗口，自动 将 底层的窗口 标题 在顶层的标题栏中显示
<blueghost> 有谁 回应下 吗
<caleb-> TopWinStudio: 是管理员没错啊
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 我是爱丽丝。  ㍭ 
<systemf1> caleb-, 不明白？"都算" 啥意思？
<caleb-> TopWinStudio: 不要岐视 bot
<caleb-> systemf1: smartphone 是个大类
<flay> caleb-: 貌似你也是bot阿
<blueghost> 爱丽丝???
<einKindvonGott> /list-pals
<TopWinStudio> caleb-: 你也是？
<caleb-> flay: 所以俺要争取 bot 权啊
<lifeng> flay: caleBOT
<systemf1> caleb-, 哦，谢谢
<TopWinStudio> 有点意思。bot很智能啊。
<Stifler> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<Avril_s_s> 大家谁用上gnome3了?
<systemf1> caleb-, 智能手机的意思？
<afiredp1> 编辑好了 要 grub-mkconfig吗？
<blueghost> caleb-:) 演讲一下， 说明一下 你成为 bot 后， 承诺会带给我们什么好处。
<afiredp1> 然后 reboot
<myke2> afiredp1: update-grup
<myke2> afiredp1: update-grub, 不是grub-mkconfig
<afiredp1> kenifanying 刚出去买草莓了 呵呵
<Stifler> afiredp1: 哇哦，草莓
<TopWinStudio> caleb-: 哈哈。android 2.2
<blueghost> caleb-:) 保持 这里 有 纯净 的 讨论 ubuntu 的气氛， 灌水的一律 踢出去？还是 让我们 有更自由 的讨论空间？
<afiredp1> 哦 ，我在改
<TopWinStudio> 谢谢各位。lisp代码执行成功了。
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 刚那个参数，你试试……
<Stifler> 好久没吃水果了..
<blueghost> caleb-:) 还是 可以让我们 时刻可以了解到 ubuntu 的最新动态？ 有 接收 bug 的功能吗？？
<afiredp1> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=LVDS-1:640x480"
<afiredp1> 这样吗
<TopWinStudio> caleb-: 你是bot吧。怎么不和我说话了。哈哈
<Stifler> caleb-: good luck..
<blueghost> 没人对我的想法 感兴趣
<afiredp1> 怎么 跟只定的人说话啊，
<lifeng> 大家都在欺负calebot
<Stifler> afiredp1: 打前几个字母，按TAB补全
<TopWinStudio> afiredp1: 你提出了我昨天提出的问题。
<afiredp1> 呵呵，这个问题困扰我整整两天了
<Stifler> afiredp1: afi+tab+msg
<afiredp1> kenifanying,  ok
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 可以用？？
<flay> nv的显卡用官方驱动 有没有人尝试调整过调节GPU的频率啊
<afiredp1> kenifanying, 在rebot
<TopWinStudio> afiredp1: 也困扰了我好几天，我换了好几个irc软件。
<flay> 我这里实验没有成功 网上好像有的可以
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 我是邮件列表上看的这个设置，自己没有试过……
<myke2> 我在erc里无法用tab补全
<cuihao> flay: 我的可以调
<afiredp1> kenifanying, 还是不行，呵呵 经过刚才的console setup 字很大 也算一个解决方案了呵呵
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 你设置完后运行"sudo update-grub2"没？
<afiredp1> 如果把 fb关掉是不是分辨率会变小啊
<caleb-> afiredp1: 关了吧
<qinglingquan> myke2: 你是不是安装其他扩展的事
<caleb-> framebuffer--
<afiredp1> kenifanying, 运行了
<lotutu> blueghost: fvwm背景图片弄好了，是在StartFunction中加入fvwm-root这样的设置背景图片的程序，谢谢你的帮助
<blueghost> lotutu:) 不用
<afiredp1> caleb-, 本来还想 看看 在cui下 看电影是什么效果呢
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 默认fb是开启的，还不知道怎么关掉，但是关掉fb后，你不能用zhcon ，fbterm了
<caleb-> afiredp1: 跟 X 一样效果啊
 * blueghost 感到十分的感动， 在 #ubuntu-cn 那么久，终于可以帮到一个人了。 
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 0.0
<caleb-> afiredp1: 不用 fb 也可以用 zhcon 的
<kenifanying> caleb-, ？真的？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 很想 帮人， 但我的能力不够。 大多都是被帮 的 那一个
<lifeng> blueghost: 这激动得。。。
<blueghost> lifeng:)
<myke2> qinglingquan: 恩
<afiredp1> 真正的也不会去弄那台电脑， 是用winscp putty 的
<myke2> qinglingquan: wimpulse
<kenifanying> blueghost, 我今天也算帮到一个，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<blueghost> kenifanying:)
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 你编程不是很不错的么。只是这里基本没人问程序方面的问题
<kenifanying> blueghost, 混了这么久，一般都人家帮我……
<myke2> qinglingquan: 没有vimpulse, 我怎么可能用的来emacs
<afiredp1> 被 ms 影响太深了，以后 不让我儿子用ms的
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 我也是
<kenifanying> caleb-, 没在了？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 我只是 在 qt4 下 懂得。 除此之外 就不怎么样了， 特别是 对于 linux 的。 我常说 被 qt4 照顾的很笨了
<kenifanying> caleb-, 我所了解的是不开fb是无法用zhcon的
<qinglingquan> myke2: 你对vim比较熟悉吧
<afiredp1> 呵呵，这个比 qq群活跃多了， 就是 中文的channel太少
<caleb-> kenifanying: 论坛都一堆教学了
<myke2> qinglingquan: 不熟悉, 但至少会用
<kenifanying> caleb-, 链接？？？
<caleb-> kenifanying: zhcon 不需要 fb 都好几年了
<blueghost> afiredp1:) 要多吗，去 chinairc。
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 编程看需求，如果要精通，就需要了解底层原理什么的
<TopWinStudio> 有人再介绍几个中文的irc频道。怎么没人加入#emacs-cn频道呢？
<kenifanying> caleb-, 不清楚，可能我看的资料都太旧了吧……
<myke2> 带有cpu虚拟化功能的, kvm比vbox好多少?
<afiredp1> freenode 人很多
<alvin_rxg> afiredp1: “黑客”都在 qq 群吧？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 所以啊， qt4 把 底层封装 得太厉害了。 又太方便了。
<myke2> 谁熟悉kvm和qbox?
<caleb-> myke2: 效能差不多的
<caleb-> myke2: 挑个自己喜欢的就是
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 要不，你把 qt的源码都看一遍？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 所以说， 让 qt4 照顾得
<myke2> caleb-: vbox比较易用, 如果kvm没有特别强势的地方
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:)
<afiredp1> alvin_rxg, 呵呵，无所谓的吧 习惯，环境 造成的
<myke2> caleb-: 这方面我对cli没追求
<caleb-> myke2: vbox cli 也很强大滴
<afiredp1> blueghost, 我去chinairc 看看
<flay> cuihao: 你是怎么调的呢，说一下
<blueghost> afiredp1:) 不过 那里是 gb 码的
<myke2> caleb-: 知道, vboxmanager, 但是我不需要深入
<blueghost> 不是utf，要改下编码
<kenifanying> caleb-, 难道你说的是用zhcon --drv=vga的那个不开fb?
<caleb-> myke2: 照你这么说就用 vbox 好啦
<blueghost> afiredp1:) irc.chinairc.net
<kenifanying> caleb-, 那个效果很差的说
<alvin_rxg> 怎么不是这个 http://www.chinairc.org/ ..
<afiredp1> 中国国际回收大会？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 这我倒不知道， 我用的是那个 地址上的
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 怎么打出带星号的话的？
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 同问。
<blueghost> 什么
<flay> blueghost: 同问+1
<blueghost> 哦
<Stifler> ***
<crose> blueghost: 铜球
<caleb-> ***
<blueghost>  /me 这个
 * blueghost 这个
 * TopWinStudio jumps
 * flay 是吗？
<blueghost> 那是动作
<blueghost> 不是说话
 * TopWinStudio jump
 * qinglingquan 
<blueghost> 象这样
 * crose ?
 * blueghost 抡起一佛山无影脚， 将 flay 踢向 天堂， 再来一降龙十八掌 将之 打入十八层地狱。 flay 快乐地欢呼：“我在人间，天堂，地狱旅游了一圈， 真开心啊。”
 * TopWinStudio 晕倒。
<afiredp1> blueghost, 那个是交友的啊 一共500多啊 不过都是中文的
<crose> 不错，这个也可以tab
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 把这个内容的列表都发一下啊。
 * ubw_ orz
<flay> 。。。
 * hoxily 大家晚上好啊.
 * TopWinStudio jumps
<blueghost> afiredp1:) 是啊。 你想技术的???
<crose> jrrp
 * TopWinStudio jrrp
<blueghost> afiredp1:) 你去 #北京 ，只看名字就让你流鼻血
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 我这为什么不行？
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 可以吧
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 输入/me +内容。
<crose> 怎么木有bot算卦了:P
 * einKindvonGott 这样？
 * flay 晕
<einKindvonGott> 得，明白了～～哈哈
 * TopWinStudio jumps
 * crose 倒
<myke2> iGnome: 有人请教fvwm
 * blueghost 温柔地 把着 einKindvonGott 的双手在键盘上， 键入 /me 明白了吗 。
<ubw_> crose: 因为算卦方法太多了
 * einKindvonGott 明白了～thx
 * Stifler 诡异的笑了
<blueghost> :)
<crose> ubw_: ……
<afiredp1> blueghost, 呵呵，我在去看看
 * Stifler 诡异的笑了
 * TopWinStudio smile
<blueghost> afiredp1:) 那里是一夜情的。 你在 帝都 的话， 带一个出去玩玩
<cuihao> @flay: nvidia-settings直接调
 * TopWinStudio 你们的内容哪里的啊？
<myke2> iGnome: lolicon
<cuihao> flay: nvidia-settings直接调
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 的确很诡异。。。
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: ^.^
<flay> cuihao: 我这里不行阿 一直固定在最高频率 虽然显示有3个level
<afiredp1> blueghost, 我这边上去看到到人 channel 看有80多人进去 没有人
<cuihao> flay: 试试有个叫nvclock的软件
<einKindvonGott> Stifler: 这些功能突然让我觉得回到了１０年前
<flay> cuihao: 哦 好的 去找找
<blueghost> afiredp1:) 那里就一淫窟。 我就知道 国内的这个 irc 了。
<Stifler> einKindvonGott: 额
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: openttd 1.10 font rendering 有问题
<Stifler> blueghost: 地址？
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 哦。 现在多少版了， 我 升级 到 11.04 没有 openttd了
<lifeng> einKindvonGott: 聊天室里有大量的动作选项是不？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 1.10 车辆和建筑都更现代化了，但是字体渲染很头疼
<einKindvonGott> lifeng: 应该是的
<alvin_rxg> lifeng: Stifler: einKindvonGott: /help  <= to see the command list
<iGnome> myke2: 球猫怎么可能搞这wm
<lifeng> einKindvonGott: firebird bbs里还有这些:
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 貌似可以用 ms宋体 来代替吧
<einKindvonGott> alvin_rxg: thx~
<lifeng> cry", "越想越伤心,忍不住趴在", "的肩膀上痛哭起来", "想到伤心处，鼻子一酸，忍不住眼泪就顺着脸庞滑下来了..."
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 宋体显示欧美字体多难看啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 忘了怎么 做了。以前的版本是这么做的。
<einKindvonGott> lifeng: 怀念阿
<lifeng> "innocent", "满脸委屈地嚷道：“ ", "，你可别冤枉好人！” ","感到很委屈."
<flay> nvclock -s 显示GPU clock: 	-2147483.750 MHz
<TopWinStudio> 问一下linuxsir的irc怎么链接？
<debianer> 上次用eva似乎有个什么导致崩溃，现在似乎没有问题了阿
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 艾 你想鱼与熊掌 兼得吗
<lifeng> "lovelook", "拉着","的手，温柔地默默对视。目光中孕含着千种柔情，万般蜜意。"
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 你的英文怎么样
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 想咯，不行就得 fontforge 了。再不行，不要中文了
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 英文显示比中文是好点，但渲染也不行
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 没用过 fontforge 。 不知道是什么
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: linuxsir有irc？
<iGnome> blueghost: 就是丑陋的改字体的
<blueghost> iGnome:) 哦
<iGnome> roylez: idol?
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 改字体是个力气活。。。
<jyf1987> 额 修了个线上bug 刚好十分钟
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:)
<cuihao> gnome3没有任务栏，感觉窗口多了好乱
<einKindvonGott> cuihao:果断推荐awesome~
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: awesome~是什么东西？
<Stifler> awesome is awesome
<cuihao> 平铺式窗口管理器
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 是一个窗口管理器
<TopWinStudio> emacs的插件是安装到哪个目录下？？
<Stifler> 瓦片式窗口管理器
<cuihao> - - 还没用过这种东西
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: o .
<einKindvonGott> 用一下会上瘾
<einKindvonGott> 特别适合站立操作电脑的用户
<myke2> iGnome: 2011-04-15 21:29:35     lotutu  请问怎么设置背景图片，在加载fvwm的时候，有人说这个不是fvwm的工作
<afiredp1> 刚有找了下 可能是用vbetool改 fb的分辨了 fbset是改vesa 分辨率的说
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 需要卸装gnome?
<Stifler> 用了有身为大牛的错觉……
<cuihao> TopWinStudio：不用
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 不需要吧，改一下session就行
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: how to?
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 你用的是gdm么？
<myke2> iGnome: 看错了
<Stifler> TopWinStudio: 用GDM登录时，窗口管理器选AWESOME即可
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 怎么看我用的是啥？我都不知道我用的是啥
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 没记错的话，在那里可以该
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 你用的什么系统？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: ubuntu 10.10
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: emacs-lisp目录在什么地方？我怎么找不到呢
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 试试终端下su到root，然后update-alternative --config window-manager
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 应该在/usr/share/emacs那里吧
<wxg> 有人知道 git 如何导出两个版本之间修改的文件么
<cuihao> - - arch软件库没有awesome
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔你又来了
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 不可能吧，我是从archwiki上学的awesome...
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 对，sorry，漏掉了一个字幕
<cuihao> 经yaourt -Ss，只有aur有
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 编译安装～～
<wxg> 有人熟悉git么
<TopWinStudio>   选择       路径             优先级  状态
<TopWinStudio> ------------------------------------------------------------
<TopWinStudio> * 0            /usr/bin/metacity   60        自动模式
<TopWinStudio>   1            /usr/bin/metacity   60        手动模式
<TopWinStudio>   2            /usr/bin/mutter     60        手动模式
<^k^> TopWinStudio:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<debianer> 不要刷屏
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 对，选一个，就是相当于改session
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 你说的那个是哪个？
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你对我做什么了？-q TopWinStudio
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 哈，很高兴乃没被提出去。。。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 这么严重？
<cuihao> ^k^是机器人
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 什么也没有。  ㍮ 
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 别贴超过5行的东东。。
<wzlxx> perl适合写WEB程序吗？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 要试用awesome的话，apt-get install awesome
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 然后就执行你刚才的那个操作
<wzlxx> 比如类似农场辅助工具那样的…自动登录网页然后完成一些任务…
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 看到awesome之后，选中就行，下次启动就是awesome了
<blueghost> wxg:) 正在用， 但和你一样 不熟悉
<wzlxx> 呼叫perler……………;
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 嗯。知道拉。安装完会不会有问题？？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 不会有问题的
<flay> irssi有没有中文手册阿
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 来啦
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: update-alternatives是一个置换默认工具的命令，在
<einKindvonGott> /etc/alternatives目录下的东东都可以用那个命令来置换，很方便
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 就是说我可以在gnome2和awesome之间来回切换？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 对，随便换
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。那我现在试试？？那换了awesome之后还有compiz功能吗？？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 没有啦～awesome是个羽量级的东西
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 目的就是“轻”
<flay> awesome轻么？
<einKindvonGott> flay: 现在不太轻了。。。
<flay> 我也觉得
<einKindvonGott> flay: 不过还在可接受的范围内
<flay> 我接受不了 呵呵
<einKindvonGott> flay: 那乃用什么？dwm?
<flay> icewm
<einKindvonGott> flay: ...
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦
<cuihao> 我一直纠结用漂亮的还是简洁的桌面环境……
<flay> 简洁吧
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 简洁也是美～最重要的是健康，鼠标太伤身。。。
<cuihao> - - 我总是在gnome和xfce挣扎。
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 。。。。这俩没有本质区别吧...
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: emacs的配置文件必须是在~/.emacs吗？还有其他的位置吗？？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 可以自己load一些吧
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 不过个人主配置还是那
<myke2> 虚拟机上上什么杀软?
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 还能有其他的方式来load吗？？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 在.emacs中load....lol
<cuihao> einKindvonGott：因为都是GTK的才能经常换。要是在gnome和KDE挣扎，折腾几次系统就挂了……
<wzlxx> perl会有什么变化吗以后？
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 所以俺的座佑铭是：不折腾。。。
<myke2> Office 2007 能把 Office 文件转换成 pdf 的对么
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。
<hkof11> myke2: office 2010能，07要装acorbat
<myke2> hkof11: 有个插件?
<qinglingquan> awesome支持不支持按键序列？
<blueghost> cuihao:) 我 一 三 五 gnome 二 四 六 kde 周日 openbox
<hkof11> myke2: 装了acrobat就自动在07中加入了转化的功能。
<soiamso> wps
<Stifler> web office
<myke2> hkof11: 这软件哪里搞呢?
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 应该支持吧，但不懂lua。。。有兴趣你可以看看官网的文
<einKindvonGott> æ¡£
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 哦，我用的fvwm，想找个对按键序列支持好的。谢谢
<hkof11> myke2: http://www.anxz.com/down/890.html,很多地方都有.
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: :)
<TopWinStudio> 有没有人知道linux编程方面的中文irc呢？推荐几个呢？
<Colin-shzsc> 坐在办公室里看了好几遍 SAP 对本地化的 Style Guide，不过现在还是处在打酱油状态……
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 你是用emacs的吧？
<myke2> hkof11: 我说office
<debianer> soiamso: wps有linux版本了吗
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 是的
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 但是新手:)
<soiamso> debianer: 没有，应该也不会有
<soiamso> Colin-shzsc: 搞sap 开发的？
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 试过swafish和stumpwm没?
<^k^> 新⇨ 新闻和通知 • 超特教育 强势推出 量化提分 不提分不收费 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325677&p=2275511#p2275511 全城震撼、世纪之作、免费体验 超特教育 强势推出 量化提分 不提分不收费 首次突破--------超易超速高分学习法！ 10分钟牢记100个陌生单词！ 4天把整本英语课文倒背如流！！ 10天通过GRE出国考试！！！ 一年 ...
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: emacs里的？
<Colin-shzsc> soiamso: 最近找到的工作，公司是给 sap 和 ibm 搞本地化的，说白了就是 ui 和文档翻译以及与翻译相关的一些东西
<cuihao> sawfish
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 不是,窗口管理器
<soiamso> Colin-shzsc: 工资如何？
<qinglingquan> cuihao: 你用过?
<cuihao> 没
<cuihao> 听说过
<soiamso> Colin-shzsc: sap 现在还是用java  的吗？
<qinglingquan> o
<Colin-shzsc> 实习中，第一个月的工资还没拿到呢
<soiamso> Colin-shzsc: 但是也总有个数字？
<Colin-shzsc> soiamso: 不是搞开发的，但从下来的那些东西看似乎还是和 java 脱不了干系
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 搜到了，好用吗？
<soiamso> Colin-shzsc: 现在是加班，还是正常上班时间？
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 我也没用过:)
<Colin-shzsc> soiamso: 是找我自己老师给人家推荐的
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 你sap的？
<Colin-shzsc> soiamso: 我和对方说一周至少保证三天上班，
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: 放广告？
<xiakouj> list
<soiamso> Colin-shzsc: 努力吧，老师推荐的应该还可以，不过肯定工资不高
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 编程还是咨询的？
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 一个搞本地化的小公司，不过做 sap 的项目
<gebjgd> Colin-shzsc, 哦。我正在作sap的项目
<Colin-shzsc> gebjgd: 说白了就是翻译
<^k^> alvin_rxg, OK，我会把它。  ㍯ 
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 我安装不方便，不知道其他人的使用感受怎么样？
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 看介绍挺折腾，～
<Colin-shzsc> soiamso: 一周我说能保证至少三天，对方在实习合同上给我签的是全勤的实习工资 1500，这样看如果转正的话应该 2000 是有的
<Colin-shzsc> soiamso: 意思就是说我只去三天也给我 1500。这个礼拜三天已经去满了。
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 等有机会我再试试吧，我安装东西都是下载源代码自己编译的，有些依赖不好处理。
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 好的，试完说说感受～
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 那得等我换完系统，你有的等了，呵呵
<cuihao> sawfish的截屏： http://sawfish.wikia.com/wiki/File:Arch_170211_by_hashbox.png
<Colin-shzsc> 最近为了在办公桌的电脑上用 axel 作下载工具所以在那个 Win7 上面整了好一阵子的 cygwin
<happyaron> Colin-shzsc: 用迅雷
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: hehe~没事，慢慢等～
<qinglingquan> cuihao: sawfish是层叠式的？
<cuihao> qinglingquan：是吧，曾经是gnome2的默认WM
<alick> 有个问题，gnome3能用fvwm之类的做WM吗？
<cuihao> alick: 兼容模式应该行
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 惊现ps。。。
<cuihao> =。= 啊，我也看到PS了
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 应该不是linux吧？
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 要不就是ps有lin版？
<qinglingquan> cuihao: 你贴的图片里桌面的图标怎么加上去的?
<cuihao> 额，我就是在官网找了个截屏
<qinglingquan> 哦
<einKindvonGott> cuihao: 竟真的是linux。。。他哪找来的ps?
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 只是图标而已，可以换嘛
<gebjgd> einKindvonGott, 取色器而已
<gebjgd> einKindvonGott, 这都没见过？
<einKindvonGott> gebjgd: 哦，原来如此，真没见过，^_^
<cuihao> gebjgd：说的是左边那个icon吧
<soiamso> einKindvonGott: wine
<debianer> 最近linux下有什么好用的软件吗
<einKindvonGott> soiamso: 对了，也有这种可能，把这个忘了。。。
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang:
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 怎么了
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 你是用的gnus？
<Loongjiang> 你是说email,都可以啊
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 主要是mutt
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 邮件列表里怎么设置不泄漏真实email
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 怕收到大量垃圾邮件
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 你脑残吧，邮件列表就是用邮件互相联系，隐蔽了还怎么联系
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 但还能让别人给我正确发信
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 你可以使用邮件过滤啊，procmail,gmail本身也有很好的过滤功能
<wzlxx> 上面那个sawfish主题是什么？没有边框？
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: promail没设置
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: procmail
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: procmail怎么了，配置的话google一下一大堆
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: ok
<Stifler> 饭罢归来
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 一般不会有垃圾邮件。还有个办法就是转发。不过没太大
<einKindvonGott> 必要
<Loongjiang> Stifler: 欢迎回来
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: Thanks
<debianer> google论坛似乎就是邮件列表哦
<debianer> 可惜被国家屏蔽了
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 实在担心的话，可以用两个邮箱，一个发，一个收，这样
<einKindvonGott> 在收的那个信箱上设置规则，procmail也可以同时设置。不过太折腾了。我是没
<einKindvonGott> 办法才用这样的方式...
 * NoIE 生活大爆炸，好无聊。。。
<shadow74_> = =
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 目前用的是1个邮箱:)
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 我这里动不动就把gmail的端口ban了，很郁闷，只能绕城
<einKindvonGott> 接收邮件。。。
<lolicon> =.=.=.=.=.=
<lifeng> NoIE: 跟我一起来做弦论好了，很好玩的
<shadow74_> - -
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: gmail是个问题，我也头疼
<NoIE> lifeng: 数学忘光了。。。
<lolicon> fuck gfw
<qinglingquan> GFW,唉
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 所以只能绕...
<Stifler> ...
<shadow74_> 我是新来的，  菜鸟
<lifeng> shadow74_: 嗯，不用交保护费
<afiredp> kenifanying, 不知道哪一步 现在 默认分辨率是 640 480了 比1600 1200好
<afiredp> kenifanying, 现在字很大很舒服了
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 我也是用emacs的，有什么问题以后一起讨论
<kenifanying> afiredp, 就是我我之前说的那个改grub的？
<shadow74_>     很好   大家好
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: ok
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: :)
<Loongjiang> 刚安装完内核，怎么配置模块呢
<aBiNg> iGnome: 今儿个又修正了 videorecorder 回切以及画面质量太挫的问题。:D
<afiredp> kenifanying, 好像不是 那个 我后来又改了 没有反应 不知道 为什么 难道延时
<shadow74_> 我是学生
<kenifanying> afiredp, 不清楚，你看下你的/etc/default/grub
<Loongjiang> kenifanying: 准确无误的配置模块
<shadow74_> 明天去买本LINUX的书，能给推荐个吗。
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 可以用？？
<kenifanying> afiredp1, 然后添加"video=LVDS-1:640x480" 640x480是参考分辨率
<kenifanying> 那个参数在不？
<kenifanying> 我从记录中找的：-）
<afiredp> 恩 我再改成1024x768 看看 啊有效果
<kenifanying> 记得update-grub2
<happyaron> shadow74_: 你要看啥方面的/
<kenifanying> afiredp, 你现在的/etc/default/grub/有那个参数？
<shadow74_> 入门的
<knownbad> 天龙八部
<happyaron> shadow74_: 桌面入门还是命令行入门
<afiredp> 有了，GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="video=LVDS-1:1024x768"
<afiredp> 现在是这个 但是 还是 640 480
<alvin_rxg> linux 中文字体，除了 wqy, MinLiu 还有哪些？？？
<shadow74_>  想学命令
<knownbad> henom
<Loongjiang> 有人用cjktty么，menu.lst怎么写，好像要加个vga参数，字符编码也用en.US_utf-8么，
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: hanom.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 好么？
<Loongjiang> lem又不在，microcai又不在，
<knownbad> 还好
<iGnome> aBiNg: ... 啥时候，完善呢
<knownbad> 哦，原来是 hannom.
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: http://nlv.gov.vn/en-fr/images/stories/NLV-Intro/hannom.png 这样的？
<knownbad> 有 ttf-hannom 和 ttf-hannom-usong.
<aBiNg> iGnome: 在我的测试中，可以说完善啦。:)
<qinglingquan> wqy没有等宽的点阵字体吧?
<knownbad>  是啊，越南人出版的。
<happyaron> shadow74_: 呃，可以看看ubuntu server最佳方案
<iGnome> aBiNg: 那就好。重发一个邮件吧。只是我又不记得img的步骤了。
<shadow74_> 哦， 谢谢了
<alvin_rxg> 真烦啊…… wqy 中文好吧，英文太难看了。 minliu 啥都难看
<shadow74_> 我想问下   UBUNTU 写C++用哪个？
<aBiNg> iGnome: 不用。明天可能发个 bug 修复版 ROM
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: dejavu啥的不久行了么
<happyaron> shadow74_: 看你写C++的啥
<Loongjiang> test
<iGnome> aBiNg: ..
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 有些地方只能有一个字体， fontconfig 没用……
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍯ 
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 报bug
<shadow74_> 只是学习
<Loongjiang> ls
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: ... 那太多了…… wmii, wmfs, openttd...
<aBiNg> iGnome: 我所了解的，结合自己使用，没有明显的 bug 了。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 或者说， xft 如何配置多个字体呢？
<iGnome> aBiNg: 那我等2天，看别人反映
<aBiNg> iGnome: 看我反应还不够？有谁比我了解，哈哈
<shadow74_> 见网上有人说用VIM ，但我用新立得装了然后不知道怎么用
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 文泉驿微米黑、等宽微米黑还行阿
<iGnome> 不够。当局者晕的。 lol
<aBiNg> ...
<aBiNg> iGnome: 你时间这么多，去把 .29 内核升到 .32 吧。:P
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: no idea
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 还是报bug靠谱
<iGnome> 没时间呢。
<alvin_rxg> happyaron: 没用的……除非让他们直接支持 fontconfig... 不然没用
<iGnome> alvin_rxg: 要字体，去找园体。
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 找不到
<iGnome> 笨。。
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 那就去
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 让神给你一份
<happyaron> iGnome: ^
<iGnome> 找 cfy吧。他有网站可传
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 不要所谓的神的东西，圆体我看过，不合适
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: install.el怎么运行安装？？
<iGnome> 最饱满的字体。
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 你想要什么样的字体？类似于。。。
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: 英文好看的，又同时满足 cjk，又是单个字体……
<TopWinStudio> debianer: 还在吗？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还在吗？
<iGnome> alvin_rxg: nnnd 那就园体
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 这就难了，个人审美关不一样
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 在
<iGnome> 要不，自己用fontforge，改下英文字体就是。
<iGnome> 复制，粘贴，这总会吧。
<iGnome> 替换英文部分
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 问一下auto-complete通过etc/install.el是怎么安装的？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你安装auto-complete?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 对啊。我想安装，但是下载下来不是独立的el文件，而是一个包。
<aBiNg> iGnome: 直接在 .fonts.conf 中 prepend 啊，还用改字体？
<iGnome> alvin_rxg:  http://imagebin.org/148389
<iGnome> aBiNg: 他这家伙，要单一字体。用在烂软件上。
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 等宽不？
<qinglingquan> (add-to-list 'load-path your_package_path)
<qinglingquan> (require 'auto-complete)
<iGnome> 傻了吧。园体最全，带等宽和粗体斜体。
<iGnome> 就是大
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 但是我还没安装呢，就是下载下来之后还没有操作。一个包
<fillayu> hi
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你把包解压，把目录添加到load-path,然后require就可以了
<^k^> fillayu, 好  ㍘ 
<cheng> fcitx can open , but cant input chinese
<fillayu> cheng  check code
<fillayu> encode
<fillayu> locale
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我知道了。因为我下载的不是一个单独的el，需要make install安装。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: :)
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。
<cheng> how to do ?
<cheng> fillayu : how to do
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我每次打开emacs的时候，窗口的高度都比较大，怎么定制啊？还是需要用什么插件？
<knownbad> gebjgd: http://goo.gl/H3sYq
<knownbad> 德国松鼠说要帮你打工买这个。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我是在.Xresources设置的：Emacs.Geometry:80x43+124+4
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 在emacs里也可以设置，但那有一个调整的动作-窗口变大或变小
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。我试试。就是设置完之后每次都这样了吗？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你设置完后，以后大小就固定了，至于多大你自己适当调节
<lolicon> 。。。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 具体菜单是怎么样？英文，第一次弄菜单，一时半会找不到。谢谢。
<lolicon> 经实验 matlab2008a 是最靠谱的。。linux 下。。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 什么具体菜单?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 就是怎么设定的菜单。还是说在options-save options?
<flay> 4-16是卓别林的生日
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你设置这个不是在emacs里的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 那在哪里呢？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你home下应该有.Xresources这个文件吧?
<TopWinStudio> 没有哦
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 没有哦
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你自己建一个,把Emacs.Geometry:80x43 copy里面
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 是在/home下还是在/home/$user下？
<qinglingquan> 就是你自己的用户目录下 ~/
<TopWinStudio> 哦。那我试试。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 然后xrdb -load ~/.Xresources
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: emacs -q看看效果
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德国松鼠是谁？
<knownbad> alvin.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 。。。。。
<knownbad> alvin, simon & theodore....
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他什么时候成松鼠了
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 有效果了。左上角坐标怎么设置？
<qinglingquan> alvin,不是美国的?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 要那玩意干吗？
<knownbad> 美国的动画
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没用
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 这个设置一次之后每次启动自动就加载了吧？
<knownbad> 要 mod 啊。。。。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: Emacs.Geometry:80x43+124+4--后面的+x+x是设置左上角坐标的
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 设置好了以后就不用管了
<knownbad> 以前我公司有 alvin 和 theodore 就却 simon 了。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯，太好了。感激不尽。你好强大
<qinglingquan> knownbad: 我挺喜欢那个电影的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 每次修改都需要运行下命令xrdb -load ~/.Xresources吧？
<knownbad> 嗯，超适合小孩子的。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 这些问题大家都会遇到的
<knownbad> 不会让人觉得太白痴了些。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 不用
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。
<yudun> EnvironmentError: /usr/local/mysql/bin/mysql_config not found ,这种情况谁遇到过？
<qinglingquan> knownbad: 呵呵，管它呢，开心就好
<yudun> 安装python-mysql的时候遇到的
<knownbad> qinglingquan: 只要儿童喜欢没什么不好。
<knownbad> gebjgd: <= 所谓的儿童
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: +?+?这个单位是什么？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你要是修改.Xresources这个文件是需要xrdb -load ~/.Xresources一下
<wsdjeg> 都睡觉了么
<yudun> wsdjeg:  显然木有
<wsdjeg> 有冒泡的吗，
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 控制左上角位置
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯对。我也发现了。
<wsdjeg> yudun: 呵呵好
<flay> 还没 今夜不睡
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 就是说单位是像素还是什么？
<wsdjeg> 着个美女聊天吧
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 应该是像素
<Stifler> pix
<wsdjeg> 估计这里面都是男的
<yudun> 玩irc的连女生都没有
<yudun> 对
<TopWinStudio> Stifler: 哦。
<wsdjeg> 可怜阿
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。好的。我慢慢调整。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我今天搭建其auto-complete,yasnippet之类的，我就可以写程序练习了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 窗口位置可以不设置的，没多大必要
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 挺有必要的。因为刚开始窗口高度太大，我每次都得拖。估计是因为我桌面有2个上下工具栏的原因。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦对。现在还差一个多标签管理的插件，推荐一个。
<flay> irssi里面怎样把在线用户放在右侧 可以设置么
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: tab bar mode
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 这个插件是内置的还是需要下载？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你蛋疼了？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 不是内置的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还有一个很重要的问题，就是有时候我想c-x c-c，但是中间被其他的命令给冲了，怎么回到无命令状态？还有那个插件的名字就叫tab bar mode吗？
<knownbad> 这我还是没听懂。。。。
<knownbad> 听了好几回了但从不知道是什么。
<OT_iux> <yudun> 玩irc的连女生都没有
<yudun> OT_iux, 囧。
<dororo_> 用什么软件看电视？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 被冲了？ 就是tabbar.el
<gebjgd> dororo_, kaffeine
<OT_iux> yudun: 我认识一大串上irc的女生
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就是你睾丸疼
<yudun> OT_iux, 真的假的。
<knownbad> 不会我睾丸不大。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。就是比如说我正在想输入c-x，c-c呢，结果输错了，输成c-c了。那怎么办？
<OT_iux> yudun: 真的
<OT_iux> yudun: 我骗你干啥
<yudun> OT_iux, 介绍来#ubuntu-cn聊天来把。哈
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: C-g
<knownbad> gebjgd: 您有这方面的问题吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 和大小无关
<OT_iux> 她们很讨厌技术宅
<knownbad> lol
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: or Esc Esc Esc
<dororo_> gebjgd: 还有其它吗？
<yudun> OT_iux, 一起谈谈人生，谈谈理想
<OT_iux> yudun: 她们一般不在freenode出没
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。了解了。这会清晰多了。对了。超级终端有没有办法多标签管理呢？
<yudun> OT_iux, 那去哪
<yudun> OT_iux, 说实话，这么长时间，我以为irc只有freenode会有人呢。。。。。其他的都没进去过
<gebjgd> dororo_, 看什么电视？
<flay> 可以设置么？irssi在线用户放在右侧
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我没有试
<yudun> python-mysql安装不成功，囧啊囧。
<dororo_> gebjgd: 就是电视节目，例如旅游卫视什么的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。你今天帮了我好大忙啊。我学了不少东西拉
<gebjgd> dororo_, 不明白
<gebjgd> dororo_, 用什么接收的？
<OT_iux> yudun: 我跑团的irc阿
<gebjgd> dororo_, 网络还是dvb?
<OT_iux> yudun: 有很多女生跑团喔~~
<dororo_> 网络的
<gebjgd> dororo_, pps
<gebjgd> dororo_, 我说的是dvb的
<yudun> OT_iux, 跑团？什么意思。第一次听说这个词
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 互相学习,一起讨论
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。刚才我说终端多标签的问题。我找到答案了。ctrl+shift+t
<wsdjeg> msn janels@live.cn 愿意聊天的 加
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 终端多标签?我没明白
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 就是在一个终端窗口里面可以来回多个终端切换。
<Mafwgc> 这里也好聊天的呀
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 类似你刚才说的tabbar.el
 * yudun  python-mysql安装不成功。囧。想办法，想办法
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我还真没试过唉,eshell?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 怎么看我是什么shell?
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 猜
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他干吗要打工买平板阿？
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 我是说通过什么命令看我的是什么shell?
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 猜
<dororo_> gebjgd: gmlive　ok吗？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我试了ctrl+shift+t，挺好用的。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那你应该不是用的eshell了,eshell是emacs内置的
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 应该能看出来吧。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, echo $TERM
<gebjgd> dororo_, 没用过
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。我说的是系统带的超级终端
<gebjgd> dororo_, 我向来都是看pps
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, echo $TERM
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, echo $TERM
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, echo $TERM
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: xterm
<dororo_> gebjgd: 是用totem吗？
<gebjgd> dororo_, 不是
<gebjgd> dororo_, 自己去看pps网站上看
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 哦,那个和你用的terminal有关，与emacs无关吧
<gebjgd> dororo_, 你说的都是猴年马月的事情了
<dororo_> gebjgd: 用虚拟机？
<gebjgd> dororo_, pps有linux版
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。对。和emacs无关。
<gebjgd> dororo_, 从没装过虚拟机
<gebjgd> dororo_, 有了快半年多了
 * TopWinStudio jumps
<dororo_> gebjgd: 一直没有关注这方面，所以不知道
 * TopWinStudio qinglingquan 怎么测试我的auto-complete是否安装成功？我总感觉没成功呢
 * einKindvonGott irc也掉线。。。
<gebjgd> dororo_, 那你落伍很久了
<gebjgd> dororo_, 掉队时间太长了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你怎么安装的？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 就是到官网下载，然后解压压缩包，然后切换到解压包目录下，运行命令make install DIR=~/.emacs.d/site-lisp
 * einKindvonGott Fang校长在夜里研究ipv6...
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 也提示successful installtion 。我也把
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 如果你已经添加到load-path and require,在你当前用的mode:M-x auto-complete试试
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 已经将提示安装成功之后的代码复制到 .emacs里面了。
<yudun> einKindvonGott, Fang校长夜里自己翻q看黄片
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 你说的mode:M-x auto-complete是怎么操作？
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 你又来了
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: alt+x 然后输入auto-complete?
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: hi哥们
<einKindvonGott> yudun: gle又被ban了
<yudun> einKindvonGott, GLE?
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 我做了一完面条的功夫，irc掉线了，google被Qiang了。。。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: hi
<yudun> einKindvonGott, 木有啊。我这好好的
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: M-x auto-complete-mode
<wsdjeg> einKindvonGott: 呵呵 是么 这么夸装
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 具体怎么操作？我不明白。auto-complete-mode是输入的吗？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还是怎么弄的？
<einKindvonGott> yudun: 可能是地域性的，我这里ipv6连不上
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: yes
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哈哈。这么晚还没睡觉？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 刚吃了点夜宵～
<yudun> einKindvonGott, 改hosts用google加密版把
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: auto-complete-mode disable
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 呵呵。广东的？
<wsdjeg> 下起哦
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那你就是没有添加到load-path and require
<TopWinStudio> 我给你复制下内容
<yudun> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=325689
<einKindvonGott> yudun: 一直都是.所以我说校长在夜里研究ipv6，白天就好了。唉，不在这说这个了，
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - mysql_config这个东西安装不上。
<TopWinStudio> (require 'auto-complete-config)
<TopWinStudio> (add-to-list 'ac-dictionary-directories "/home/topwin/.emacs.d/site-lisp/ac-dict")
<TopWinStudio> (ac-config-default)
<lifeng> einKindvonGott: 不如研究ipv9
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 这个是关于auto-complete的内容
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 都出ipv9了？
<einKindvonGott> lifeng: 巴不得他去研究，别老按着golge不放了，我就是查查技术资料...
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 都多少年了
<wsdjeg> 现在qq真的过时了 貌似msn现在呼气来了
<einKindvonGott> wsdjeg: 不敢用...
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 哦。
<wsdjeg> 为什么不敢用呢
<lifeng> TopWinStudio: 曾是某著名大学红极一时的项目
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 现在你不管你的配置,把你auto-complete目录添加到load-path，require试试
<TopWinStudio> lifeng: 哦
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还在吗？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 其实add-to-list 'load_path' 是不是一句就可以了？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我发现里面有3句，内容是一样的。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 已经将auto-complete的路径加载了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: (require 'auto-complete)
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。估计是因为这个。我试试
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 虽然是disable，但是我刚才编辑.emacs的时候突然发现可以弹出自动弹出菜单列表来了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那就是可以了
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 知道拉
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 很兴奋。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: :)
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 越来越有意思拉
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 剩下的就是熟悉的问题。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 玩什么呢这么兴奋？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: emacs呢。刚装了几个c语言开发的插件。功能很强大拉
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: ^_^，原来如此～
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 呵呵。qinglingquan是大好人，我爱死他了。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 是的，我肯定～
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 别，我这也是闲着无聊.
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 呵呵。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我今天主要就是你们两个领我入门了。你们就是我的真师傅啊。
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: :)今后要多向你请教emacs了，你们说的那些我都没看懂，
<einKindvonGott> 哈哈哈
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 多个战友不挺好嘛:)
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 。。。。别，说实话，俺是迫学emacs的～～
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 呵呵。:-*
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哈哈。:P
<TopWinStudio> 你们都通宵吗？
<qinglingquan> 慢慢就知道了，那些都是最基本的
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 不一定艾，你在网吧通宵？
<FrankLv> 看了LinuxToy的tmux介绍 想玩玩分屏，为什么分割线我是很多x？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。知道的。慢慢还要熟悉和输入。但是我渐渐入门了。就好了。我可以开始用来写c程序了。
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 对了，emacs是不是没有对elisp的语法检查？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。在家呢，老婆都睡觉了。我还在学习。刻苦啊。
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 什么样的语法检查？
<FrankLv> 而且我的~/.tmux.conf也没有被tmux载入
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: :-)，`通宵'这个词让我想起了网吧和CS
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 是这样的。呵呵。我一般晚上都是2点睡。
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 比如我写错了单词，但是emacs好像没事人一样，也不报错
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 曾经偶也是通宵一族。你似乎还是学生。
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 当然，就是不执行那条语句了。。。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 恩～
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 我不知道flymake可不可以
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 大几？什么大学？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 上学时候都挺能熬夜
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 这样啊，我去查查
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: dea是什么插件？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你说的是别人的配置吧？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: http://code.google.com/p/dea/downloads/list 这个
<^k^> ⇪ title: Downloads - dea - Dot emacs of ahei - Google Project Hosting
<yudun> To serve static files with Apache an Alias directive can be used to map the request for a URL to a chosen directory, 这句话啥意思？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 怎么判断cedet是否安装成功？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那是别人的配置。Dot Emacs of Ahei
<TopWinStudio> yudun:
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 没找到flymake。。。是emacs的扩展么？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: http://flymake.sourceforge.net/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Flymake -- an on-the-fly syntax checker for Emacs
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 这个
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: ok,我去看看～thx
<TopWinStudio> yudun: 那句话的大概意思是。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你能require不出错就是安装成功，剩下的就是设置了
<yudun> 主要是alias directive不懂
<TopWinStudio> yudun: To serve static files with Apache an Alias directive can be used to map the request for a URL to a chosen directory  那是目录别名的意思，可以理解为虚拟目录。
<TopWinStudio> yudun: 就是说，比如你建立一个虚拟的目录名叫abc,通过http://localhost/abc来访问，实际上abc指向的是另外一个你想指定的目录。
<yudun> TopWinStudio, 哦。我明白了。
<alvin_rxg> http://society.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/15/1429243&amp;from=rss
<alvin_rxg> xD
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 。。。不支持elisp...
<yudun> TopWinStudio, 恩，明白XD
<TopWinStudio> yudun: 嗯。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 支持
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 我也在看
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: flymake.el
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 是么？看网页最下面的表格好像是不支持
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 问一下cedet怎么判断是否安装成功了呢？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: http://cvs.savannah.gnu.org/viewvc/*checkout*/emacs/emacs/lisp/progmodes/flymake.el?revision=1.2.4.41
<qinglingquan> (require 'cedet)不出错就是成功了
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 看这个呢。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 好，我去看看
<qinglingquan> flymake挺麻烦,我没有用过:)
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。我看看。我好象都没安装呢。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 内置的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 是吗？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 它起到什么效果？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: yes
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 咳。。。不早说，^_^
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 找到了
<qinglingquan> 语法检查阿:an on-the-fly syntax checker for Emacs
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: (require 'cedet)了。但是应该看到什么效果呢
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 怎么弄好的？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: M-x flymake-start-syntax-check
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 这个单独还真看不出什么效果来,你不是安装了auto-complete了吗？设置下cedet在auto-complete里可以看出效果.
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你的设置一下.
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 对emacs的配置文件不起作用。。
<qinglingquan> ?
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: no match
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 怎么设置cedet?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 就是你说那个require?
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你看看cedet说明文档
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 我是说flymake那个语法检查，对.emacs不起作用。
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: flymake我没有用过，不好说
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 我也刚看到这个文档，还没时间看。你看看。http://emacser.com/dev-vc.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Emacs开发VC程序 | Emacs中文网
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 关于emacs模拟vs2010的。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我总感觉cedet不是内置的呢
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 。。作为一个非程序员，表示玩不转这个。不过以后可能
<einKindvonGott> 要学
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 最新的emacs是内置的，可能不完全。我用的是23.1.1，单独按的cedet。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott:  那等我研究好了告诉你吧。我今天估计没时间了。改天。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我的也是23.1.1。怎么看是否内置呢？除了require还有什么方法呢
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: OK~
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: M-x cedet-version
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我按照官方文档再安装一遍试试。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: ok
<hechu> 万能的irc，请告诉我这个bug目前修复到什么程度了：https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/727594
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 727594 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915gm] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000004)" [High,Triaged]
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 似乎cedet和semantic还有关系
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: semantic是cedet一部分
<hechu> 王能的irc，请告诉我谁在用二代  I5 的继承显卡的。。。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: (require 'semantic-ia)?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: require后面只有一个单引号？没有后部分？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 恩
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我关键是不知道cedet能起到什么效果。我想试验一下
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: M-x cedet-version 是连起来的？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: （require 'cedet）
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: (require 'semantic)
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。那个我加了。都需要？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: (require 'semantic-ia)
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 这些都需要？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 恩
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我试试
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还是没有成功，因为菜单都没出现
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍚ 
 * yudun 睡觉之前再来看#ubuntu一眼
<TopWinStudio> yudun: :呵呵
<yudun> TopWinStudio, 囧，原来我不是最晚的。
<yudun> TopWinStudio, 在干啥？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你看看cedet说明文档，按照那个配置一下
<TopWinStudio> yudun: å­¦emacs
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 看了。也按照他的步骤来了。还是不行，奇怪了
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan:  (add-to-list 'load-path 这个是什么逻辑？是全局赋值还是说每一句赋值都可能不一样？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: cedet,ecb
<yudun> TopWinStudio, 用emacs敲哪个语言的代码？用emacs比用ide的好处在哪？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我没安装ecb呢，跟那个有关系吗？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio:没关系，这些都挺麻烦的，要用的好的话
<TopWinStudio> yudun: 准备深入学c语言。emacs操作挺方便的，全键盘操作。熟练之后操作很快。但是调试各方面没ide方便。最主要是跨平台，如果ide的话，到linux下就找不到一个合适的工具了。eclipse除外了。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。挺晚了。改天再研究了。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 改天再说吧，一口吃不成胖子，慢慢来。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 最后一下，安装下ecb看看先。然后下
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: Good luck!
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯
<yudun> TopWinStudio, 哦。也是。c应该会比较方便的，加油哈。
<TopWinStudio> yudun: 嗯。c u
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 似乎还是不行，似乎什么地方出了点问题。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 先不弄了。你还不睡觉？
<Stifler> ...
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 躺床上呢
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 呵呵。买个e-table。很爽
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: e-table是啥？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 床上电脑桌。牌子的。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 哦，是什么样的？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 你在淘宝上搜索下就能看到le
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 是挺请便的:)
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 准备睡觉了,88
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。88.我也睡觉了。改天你把你的配置文件发我一下。
<Stifler> ...
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 886
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: ok,没问题
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 88
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 好的。886.
<isoft> 在终端打印一个文件的内容的命令是什么呢？
<gebjgd> isoft, cat
<gebjgd> isoft, more less
<gebjgd> isoft, 多了
<isoft> gebjgd: 就是，more
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备开始去打工了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小光
<isoft> gebjgd: 昨天才记住的，一下子又忘记了，谢谢
<gebjgd> isoft, 不需要记住
<isoft> gebjgd: 恩？
<gebjgd> isoft, 用就行了
<isoft> gebjgd: 好像 more不行啊。我用的是more filename
<gebjgd> isoft, 自己慢慢看
<isoft> gebjgd: 好的，谢谢
<Fivesheep> less吧
<Fivesheep> more没法后退
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 下班了？
<Fivesheep> 还没上班
<Fivesheep> 两点-九点半
<Fivesheep> 现在还没到12点
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 哦
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, kindle dx大减价哦, 今天
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没啥时间看阿
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没信用卡
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 没法买
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没
<knownbad> 借
<knownbad> 跟五羊借
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我看行
<Fivesheep> ..
<Fivesheep> knownbad最有米.
<knownbad> amazon 似乎较有前景
<knownbad> 我拉屎的有。
<Fivesheep> amazon似乎在大量招人
<knownbad> 我已有 nook 了，暂时不碰 kindle。
<gebjgd> knownbad, nook是啥？
<gebjgd> knownbad, Fivesheep 我可能9月份去美国
<knownbad> 另一家的 kindle。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你们2个还不招待下
 * knownbad 决定九月一定不在家。
<knownbad> 宁可去山上露营去。
<knownbad> 连手机都搜不到
<gebjgd> knownbad, 考
<knownbad> http://nookdevs.com/Main_Page
<^k^> ⇪ title: nookDevs
<knownbad> 我现实生活里是很无趣的。
<knownbad> 都不知我老婆看上我那里。
<knownbad> nook 用的是 android.
<Stifler> ...
<gebjgd> knownbad, 电纸书？
<knownbad> 是啊。
<flay> 还这么热闹阿
<knownbad> 地球村
<gebjgd> knownbad, 多少钱买的？
<knownbad> 八十还是九十， 忘了。  原厂整修的二手货。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 考
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你至于这么捡便宜么
<knownbad> 只要卖过一次就是二手货，但很多都没怎么用过。  美国的法律。
<knownbad> 当然有些新些有些旧些。  我买的大多看起来蛮新的。
<alvin_rxg> ebay 上很多是这样的
<knownbad> 捡便宜又怎么？  ce 的东西又不用久。  淘汰的快。
<knownbad> 很多 ebay 的卖家就是厂商。
<knownbad> 出请存货的。
<knownbad> 更正，开封过才是二手货。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<alvin_rxg> 就像那些啥 test 用的机器……
<knownbad> 但我看来都像新的嘛。
<alvin_rxg> test 用的机器当然都很新……当天拆了，拍了视频啥的 测试完了后，当天在 ebay 开卖……
<knownbad> 还有处女情结啊？
<alvin_rxg> 不是了不是了，第一次给了 jill
<knownbad> 二手货可以提高资源回收。
<knownbad> lol
<alvin_rxg> lol 什么lol
<Fivesheep> gebjgd, 美国很大....
<Fivesheep> 你去哪里
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: lol 就是狂笑。
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 据说是佛罗里达
<Fivesheep> ..
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 有项目
<Fivesheep> 那是东南
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 知道，就是说， 有啥好笑的……
<Fivesheep> 我这西北
<Fivesheep> 十万八千里
<gebjgd> Fivesheep, 那完了
<knownbad> 我四十还是处男。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你厉害
 * knownbad 窃笑
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我25
<Fivesheep> knownbad, 那电影是以你为原型的?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你那也太远了吧？
<knownbad> 是没电影那么惨啦。
<Fivesheep> 准备转到zsh.. zsh跟bash最大区别和优点是啥
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 难道你的第一次不是给 jill 的？
<knownbad> z 在 b 之后
<knownbad> jill 是撒？
<alvin_rxg> 手掌……
<knownbad> 哦，那不算。
<knownbad> 没互动
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 拇指和食指组成 J，中指 i，无名指和小指 ll
<alvin_rxg> -.-
<Fivesheep> 这你还是个处.. 最少你应该先用绳子把手臂扎起来, 让它失去知觉.. 然后才..... 最起码你感觉到是别人给你.....
<knownbad> 我用双手
<knownbad> lol
<xiamx> auto-apt 这个工具太好用了
<knownbad> 买个西郊。
<knownbad> 那怎么打？
<knownbad> 西郊娃娃
<Fivesheep> 第一次女人帮忙洗耳朵的时候, 被她搞得全身发热.. 那还只是去洗头..  不过第二次已经没这感觉了
<knownbad> 那她胸部靠上你身上洗头呢？
<Fivesheep> 感觉没洗耳朵那次强烈了
<Fivesheep> 真的是触电的感觉
<knownbad> 有没尿湿了？
<Fivesheep> 那倒不至于
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你去佛罗里达干吗？  那里开始热了。
<Fivesheep> 去捞虾米
<Fivesheep> 洗个澡, 上班去
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有项目
<knownbad> 发了！
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 投靠德国香肠去
<alvin_rxg> ?
<knownbad> gebjgd: 带不带老婆？
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 投靠他去。
<knownbad> 他发了
<knownbad> 佛罗里达海滩视觉超好。。。比基尼
<knownbad> 远远的看到年纪大点的得闭眼要不会瞎了。。。美国老婆婆也喜欢露
<flay> 没人了？
<xiamx> 有
<flay> 你是醒了 还是没睡
<xiamx> 不在一个时差
<gebjgd> knownbad, 显然不带
<gebjgd> knownbad, 公司的项目
<knownbad> 那你有福了啊。
<knownbad> 恭喜了
<flay> xiamx: 你在米国
<flay> flay: test
<flay> flay_: test
<flay> 求测试 谁对我说句话阿
<gebjgd> ko
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有什么好恭喜的
<knownbad> 比基尼啊，别装了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 什么比基尼阿
<knownbad> md, 去睡吧。
<oldwu> 早 上 好 ！ 大 家 好 ！:-D
<flay> oldwu: 这么早就起来了
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: http://i.min.us/imOwca.png
<knownbad> 我喜欢矽胶娃娃
<knownbad> 你该试试，好用又好清洁。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<knownbad> 有些还可以暴菊但贵些。
<^k^>  06:20
<knownbad> 蛮佩服制作厂商。
<knownbad> 你年轻为何不追个学校的妹妹？
<alvin_rxg> 这不是不会么……
<knownbad> 学嘛。 不就跟上学一样。
<knownbad> 约不到，换个。
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<knownbad> 搞不好成了学校的传奇人物呢。
<knownbad> 也不枉费了 alvin 这个好名字。。。
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<knownbad> 第一个难些，以后就容易了。
<alvin_rxg> 然后就是 playboy 了
<knownbad> 那就是你的选择了。
<knownbad> 我也是后知后觉型的。
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<knownbad> 女生不败给君子，都是败给了小人。。。
<knownbad> 当个小人吧。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-16
<xiamx>  要不要升级natty呢
<Loongjiang> ls
<Loongjiang> test
<Loongjiang> jrrp
<xiamx> ...
<^k^> Loongjiang, ....  ㍟ 
<Loongjiang> xiamx: that's OK,I can view chinese under the console-mode
<xiamx> 你用的什么Console?
<Loongjiang> xiamx: cjktty,the chinese-kernel,
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 不错，那输入法呢？
<Loongjiang> xiamx: nothing,
<Loongjiang> flay: welcome back
<tianya_126> :-)
<wzlxx> fvwm moren peizhi zai nali?
<Loongjiang> wzlxx:
<Loongjiang> wzlxx: 说什么？
<tianya_126> 不知
<Loongjiang> calebot也 不在
<Loongjiang> flay: 来了？
<wzlxx> Loongjiang: pinyin
<flay> /dev/fb0没有的那个问题 我也遇到了 刚解决
<flay> Loongjiang: 我一直都在
<flay> 原来ubuntu有个blacklist-framebuffer.conf
<wxg> 请问 如何 导出 git diff --name-only HEAD..HEAD^1 中的文件
<Loongjiang> wxg:
<wxg> ？
<wxg> 谁能帮帮忙呢
<flay> git没玩过阿
<wxg> flay:谢谢 我以前找到过几种方法，但是现在忘记怎么弄的了
<wxg> 一个类似  git archive --output=latest.zip HEAD (git diff --name-only HEAD..HEAD^1) 这样的复合命令
<flay> 下班了 各位
<wxg> :)
<NoIE> 我写了篇关于因特网的论文，整整403页。　 其实后面还有一页的，可是我怎么找也找不到……
<wxg> 那么多
<ofan> no
<ofan> NoIE: 403页!
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 早啊。
<Loongjiang> ofan: wxg NoIE Loongjiang TopWinStudio 每个人都能收到提示么
<ofan> Loongjiang: ..
<NoIE> Loongjiang: 是的。
<wxg> Loongjiang:什么提示
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 早上好
<Loongjiang> wxg: 消息提示
<TopWinStudio> Loongjiang: 我好象收到消息了。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。你用过tomboy吗？
<xiamx> 求解 http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5683739/populate-a-5-5-list-with-python
<^k^> ⇪ title: Populate a 5 * 5 list with python - Stack Overflow
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 没有，是什么?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 好象就是阿贴便签，我想放一些需要记忆的东西，需要的时候方便点出来查看。
<Loongjiang> xiamx: 刚你问我输入法怎么解决，我解决了，emacs M-x  set-input-method
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 哦，用org mode阿
<xiamx> Loongjiang, 不错
<wzlxx> 谁用fvwm，安装的时候的默认配置在哪里？
<wzlxx> 我想拷贝一份到我的home目录，然后自己改…
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: org mode好用吗？我就听说了。但是不会用。可以替换标签的功能吗？？
<wzlxx> 谁用fvwm，安装的时候的默认配置在哪里？
<wzlxx> 我想拷贝一份到我的home目录，然后自己改…
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 时间管理?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 对，GDT，或者文档管理。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 文档管理？要求到什么程度?
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: org mode写点自己的东西，时间管理都可以.
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我也看到相关的文档了。你感觉好用吗？要是好用我就放弃便签之类的拉
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 很强大
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。那我慢慢来。学习一下。我想把 cedet和ecb先搞定。还是不行呢。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 哦,我看看自己的配置 阿
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯，把你的配置文件发我一下。传文件的形式发一下。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 对了。我M-x 输入**-version，总是提示[no match]，不匹配是怎么回事呢？？
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: **是啥？
<TopWinStudio> pocoyo: 就是各种软件，比如cedet之类的。
<pocoyo> M-x org-version Org-mode version 7.5
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: .这个可以。
<TopWinStudio> pocoyo: M-x org-version也是 no match。不知道为什么
<zorion2222> export 正确，LANG=en_US.utf8, firefox和其他gtk+程序都可正常切换输入法 输入法用的scim, 刚开始用 ibus问题更大，在firefox中也不能切换
<zorion2222> 我的xterm和 worker(文件管理）不能输入中文，打开worker时提示 Worker Warning: Cannot open input method
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio: .. emacs -q 看看
<TopWinStudio> pocoyo: 就是emacs -q运行的
<pocoyo> TopWinStudio:  不加载配置 都不行？ 那你emacs版本有问题吧
<cheng> 弱弱的问个问题哈，现在什么虚拟机好点恩
<ofan> cheng: vbox
<cheng> 可以直接用iso安装吧
<zzmfish> cheng, 可以
<cheng> zzmfish 谢谢拉
<cheng> ofan 你也是
<cheng> 再问个问题哈，用irc聊天有没有什么快捷键来选名字阿，我用xchat总是自己输入
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 找到了吗？？
<zzmfish> cheng, tab
<pocoyo> cheng: 输入头几处字母 tab 补全
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 好了,我用的rcirc mode没看到能传文件.你等等阿
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。erc估计不行。
<hoxily> morning all
<qinglingquan_> TopWinStudio, 准备接收
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan_: 嗯。
<zorion2222> cheng, 。。
<cheng> ok
<cheng> zorion2222, ？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan_:我用pidgin的，点接收了。但是没有进度呢。
<cheng> zorion2222, 嘿嘿，什么事情阿
<zorion2222> 没事，我也不会对某人说，命令是什么？
<qinglingquan_> 我用的xchat
<cheng> zorion2222, 我点了 可是不能显示窗口
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan_:怎么安装呢？apt-get install?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan_:我也安装个。
<zorion2222> 不用点，我乱用的命令。。拿你做试验 .haha
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 有贴代码的地方吧,我给你贴那你看吧
<zorion2222> cheng, 如果只对cheng,这样对吗？
<zorion2222> zorion2222, ..
<oYO> dpkg：处理 firmware-b43-installer (--configure)时出错：
<oYO>  子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1
<oYO> 在处理时有错误发生：
<oYO>  firmware-b43-installer
<oYO> 这个怎么办
<cheng> zorion2222, 我不懂什么意思？
<oYO> 困扰我很久了。。。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan_:贴代码的地方怎么看？？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: wait
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan:好的。
<oYO> 有没有人来帮个忙啊。
<zorion> ／zorion ..
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan:还有这么高级的东西呢。贴
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: http://code.bulix.org/rvxxl7-79706
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你看看
<dream1986> 第一次用irssi
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan:那我试试你的配置文件。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你试试吧
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: ecb是不是也是系统内置的？？
<pocoyo> 貌似来了很多跟我一样的新人。 你们是怎么找到这儿来的
<zorion> 如果我对某人说话，要怎么打命令？ 用xchat
 * zorion 晕倒
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 现在我不知道，我cedet,ecb都是自己弄得
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。那我试试哦。
<pocoyo> zorion: 打前几个字母 tab补全
<pocoyo> ?
<Loongjiang> 大家好,cjktty+emacs+emacs五笔 ,特来显摆一下
<zorion> pocoyo, 是这样吗？
<dream1986> emacs不会用
<pocoyo> zorion: 你真聪明
<Loongjiang> 原
<pocoyo> Loongjiang: emacs的五笔不大好用。。
<Xunrui> Ahhh, who knowns how to input Chinese in Ubuntu ???
<ubw_> 有人用awesome吗?要怎么启动电源管理那几个守护进程阿?.xinitrc不管用阿.
<zorion> 你发给我的是红色，我发的自己看不到变色
<Loongjiang> pocoyo: 自个加的,好用
<zorion> pocoyo, 你收到是红色？
<Xunrui> Ahhh, who knowns how to input Chinese in Ubuntu ???
<zorion> zorion, dsa
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 好的。我弄弄1.
<pocoyo> zorion: 什么红色？
<zorion> pocoyo: ss
<zorion> 就是你发给我时，自动红色显示
<Loongjiang> Xunrui: emacs,set-input-method chinese-wubi
<zorion> zorion, å·¦
<dream1986> Xunrui:sudo apt-get install ibus-pinying ibus-table-wubi
<zorion> pocoyo, 我发给自己不是红色？
<Loongjiang> zorion: 那自个客户端设定的
<zorion> zorion, 我发给自己不是红的。。。
<Xunrui> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<Xunrui> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树
<Xunrui> 正在读取状态信息... 完成
<Xunrui> E: 无法找到软件包 ibus-pinying
<Xunrui> ...
<pocoyo> zorion: http://s2.kimag.es/share/10539757.png
<chgtg> Xunrui, ibus-pinyin
<pocoyo> Xunrui: pin ying
<dream1986> Xunrui: 弄错了
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 终端复位并请屏的快捷键是啥？
<ubw_> 有人用awesome吗?要怎么启动电源管理那几个守护进程阿?.xinitrc不管用阿.
<Xunrui> I will try.
<Loongjiang> TopWinStudio: CLEAR命令
<zorion> pocoyo, 明白了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: C-l
<pocoyo> zorion: 我没明白
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。知道拉。
<zorion> pocoyo, 我刚才给自己发，字体没高亮显示，以为自己搞错了
<zorion> 这边人气不足啊，英语那边不错，就是我英语太烂
 * chgtg ubuntu-monospace算是难产了！
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 似乎还是不行。正常如果好使的话应该有project之类的菜单吧。你的有吗？
<pocoyo> zorion: 你大早上的谁来。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我的没有project菜单
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 那也应该增加某些菜单吧？您看看。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 而且我M-x cedet-version还是no match呢。奇怪了
<quanru> 有没有可以成功整合apache跟tomcat的教程？？？/
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 增加了senator,SRecoder,应该还有TAGS
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。是这样的。但是我的一个菜单都没增加。你能把你直接装好的 cedet和ecb插件给我发过来吗？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: CEDET Version:	1.0pre6
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: ecb 2.40
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 能帮忙把你的cedet所有文件，和ecb发我吗？我实在被这个问题搞无奈了。怎么都不行呢
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你上网找找
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我也下载了。昨天也按照文档安装了。就是不行。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我就是下载、解压、添加到load-path、require
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那你总得报错吧?
<tianya> 请问,在终端输入后,按回车,没反应 ,是 什么原因
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 也没有报错。就是没有反应。看不到效果。
<TopWinStudio> tianya: 不应该啊。没遇到过。重新打开一个再试试。或者你在终端运行了一个程序，那个程序没有关闭呢。
<tianya> 就是象vi一样 编辑 器一样
<TopWinStudio> tianya: 你是不是通过终端运行vi命令了？
<tianya> ctrl+alt+f2
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: M-x ecb-activate看看
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 输入之后提示no match，会不会是我还缺少什么东西没安装呢
<tianya> 没运行vi
<^k^> 新⇨ 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 11.04下如何调整笔记本屏幕亮度？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325710&p=2275766#p2275766 如题 昨天晚上花了四十分钟顺利升级（从1010到1104） 升级后发现屏幕很暗，无法调节 求支援 统计信息: 发表于 由 cherol — 2011-04-16 10:05
<afiredp1> kenifanying,在 我终于好了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你告诉我你怎么弄得，步骤...
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 是安装的步骤吗？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: yes
<tianya> 输入的指令象是输在文本编辑器上,没任何效果
<tianya> 谁碰到过这种情况 啊
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 那我说下我昨天操作的步骤，从官网下载cedet-1.0.tar.gz，然后复制到~/.emacs.d/site-lisp/然后tar zxvf解压，然后到cedet-1.0目录下make install DIR=~/.emacs.d/site-lisp，然后提示successful installtion!,提示把一些脚本增加到~/.emacs，我照做了。然后运行之后没结果。然后安装ecb，同样的复制ecb-2.40.tar.gz到site-lisp下，解压。运行make EMACS=emacs，安装完之后。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你没添加load-path,require不报错?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: load-path了。也load-file了。require没有报错呢。如果报错的话，应该是怎么羊？
<Loongjiang> 大家好，我打的字符是乱码么，可以看到么，是UTF8字符么
<qinglingquan> Loongjiang: 不是乱码
<Loongjiang> qinglingquan: 多谢
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: (require 'xxxx) 然后C-x C-e不报错？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我没有运行C-x C-e，这个步骤是必须的吗？
<tianya> 我的问题谁来帮帮忙啊
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你把所有的都写好，直接重起emacs吧,也别执行语句了
<lemonhall> 教育网用户。。。资讯一下，有没有靠谱好用的网桥？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 昨天我都是改完之后重启试了。那我执行下语句看看有没有错误。
<tianya> 我不是要编辑东西 啊
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 真有错误。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: can't find labrary /usr/share/emacs/23.1/lisp/emcs-lisp/lisp-mode.el
<tianya> adminastrator@ubuntu:~$ firefox
<tianya> administrator@ubuntu:~$ firefox
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 估计是这个原因了。
<tianya> administrator@ubuntu:~$
<tianya> administrator@ubuntu:~$ firefox
<tianya> clear
<tianya> reset
<^k^> tianya:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<TopWinStudio> tianya: 你在这里输什么呢？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 看到我发的错误了吗？
<tianya> 随变实现点东西 啊
<tianya> 看到
<tianya> 什么都实现不了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那应该是内置的
<TopWinStudio> tianya: 那你试试ls试试呢
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 估计我的emacs缺东西。
<tianya> 没反应
<tianya> 一般打开控制台,都有:adminastrator@ubuntu:~$ 这句
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 你你的emacs也是23.11的吧？
<tianya> 我刚才打开是空的,什么都没有
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 你能把你的usr/share/emacs/打包发我一下吗？
<TopWinStudio> tianya: 那命令还是起作用了嘛。只是目录下没文件嘛。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: /usr/local/share/emacs/23.1/lisp/emacs-lisp/lisp-mode.elc
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我的是23.1.1
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 不是can't find labrary /usr/share/emacs/23.1/lisp/emcs-lisp/lisp-mode.el吗？是elc?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我的也是23.1.1只是文件夹显示的23.1
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我估计你不是出错在那里
<tianya> 你在控制台下可以顶格输入?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 那会是什么原因呢？真无奈了。
<TopWinStudio> tianya: 没顶格。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你先看看你那个目录下有没有?
<tianya> 我的就是顶格
<tianya> 一开始,什么都没有
<tianya> 全是我输入的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 有lisp-mode.elc但是没有lisp-mode.el你呢
<TopWinStudio> tianya: 哈哈。这么诡异，没遇到过啊。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那就可以
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 但是C-x C-e的时候出错了呢
<if_else> 各位兄台，我使用 maildrop 来整理分发邮件，getmail 在引用 maildrop 时，提示错误
<if_else> 但是指定的日志，没有信息
<if_else> 要加参数，将错误输出到日志吗？谢谢
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你把你具体配置贴出来
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 单cedet 和 ecb
<wzlxx> fvwm刚安装上启动的时候的配置用的是哪个？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 具体的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: en
<qinglingquan> wzlxx: 你是指在哪启动fvwm?
<wzlxx> qinglingquan: 就是如果我只用一个fvwm的时候，也就是fvwm的默认配置
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 怎么把里面内容复制出来？什么快捷键？
<wzlxx> qinglingquan: 自带的一个95的配置文件太大了，我想要一个默认的小的，然后改改，改成自己走了要的样子…
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: http://code.bulix.org
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: http://code.bulix.org/ukl3js-79707 这个是我目前所有的配置文件，你看一下会不会是互相影响了。
<qinglingquan> wzlxx: ~/.fvwm2rc或者~/.fvwm/.fvwm2rc
<Loongjiang> 彩色
<wzlxx> qinglingquan: 汗…默认这里是没有文件的…
<qinglingquan> wzlxx: 自己建文件
 * flybug 
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 看到了吗？
<wzlxx> qinglingquan: 自己建文件也得有点东西吧，自己从头开始写啊？
<afiredp1> linxu 的备份是用什么软件啊 ，类似ghost的
<afiredp1> linux 的文件 装在很多分区 怎么一下子备份
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 一开始我是用最下面9行的。不行，后来我又重新找了一段，就是上面那段。
 * NoIE 我把 cpu 的频率降到 1.4G ，在线视频好卡。。。
<qinglingquan> wzlxx: 找找别人的配置看看，要不你就删减95配置
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: ==
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯哼。不着急。
<soiamso> NoIE: 要看你用的是 什么 U , 800Mhz 都不卡
<Loongjiang> ERC真是太漂亮了
<Loongjiang> 可
<spirit> 怎么调整cpu的频率?
<NoIE> soiamso: althon ，chromium。
<NoIE> spirit: 面板小工具。
<Loongjiang> spirit: 更换硬 件，或是超频
<soiamso> NoIE: Althon 2?
<spirit> NoIE, ??
<NoIE> soiamso: 我怀疑是 chromium 的问题。
<spirit> Loongjiang: ???
<Lavande> 电脑里面除了硬盘，还有什么会“吱吱”地响？我的硬盘灯不闪，但是听到电脑里有很细微的“吱吱”声，也不像是硬盘的声音，那会是什么设备？
<NoIE> spirit: CPU 频率范围监视器。
<soiamso> NoIE: althon 2 x4 vbox 下的  firefox 下的 flash , 都不卡
<NoIE> soiamso: 看来是 chromium 的问题，我在 firefox 下播放很流畅。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio:先单说cedet
<NoIE> soiamso: 最近 firefox 老是崩溃，不太敢用了。
<soiamso> NoIE: 没有崩过
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。说哦。
<NoIE> soiamso: 人品问题？
<NoIE> jrrp
<Lavande> CPU运作时会响不？
<NoIE> .jrrp
<NoIE> :jrrp
<NoIE> -jrrp
<ofan> Lavande: 不会
<NoIE> soiamso: 看来是人品问题。
<ofan> Lavande: 你的响了?
<Lavande> ofan: 我不知道电脑里什么东西在响……
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: (add-to-list 'load-path "/home/Zzz/.emacs.d/cedet/common")
<ofan> Lavande: 可能是电源
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: (require 'cedet)
<Lavande> ofan: 不像硬盘的声音，而且硬盘灯也不亮，电源还会响啊？
<ofan> Lavande: 会的,尤其用的时间长了
<Lavande> ofan: 节奏很像硬盘的声音，但是响度小很多很多……
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 就这两句就可以M-x cedet-version
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 那我把其他的先删除掉。我试试。我的应该是/home/topwin/.emacs.d/site-lisp/cedet-1.0/common
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 那我试试
<ofan> Lavande: 笔记本?
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 恩
<Lavande> ofan: 是啊
<ofan> Lavande: 可以听是哪个部位吧
<cheng> vbox 安装xp阿
<Lavande> ofan: 听不出来……硬盘附近确实都能听到，但是灯很正常，偶尔闪一闪……
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你也别删了emacs -q 重开个emacs
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 对了，emacs -q起到什么作用？？重开之后在哪输入这些东西?
<Lavande> ofan: 我在渲染视频，CPU在100%跑了十几分钟了，烫死我了……
<ofan> Lavande: 奥,做好散热...
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio:启动时不加载配置文件
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。那样的话那两句lisp在哪里执行？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: *scratch*或者你随便建个文件都行
<^k^> 新⇨ 校园网拨号 • ubuntu10.10 校园网 H3C客户端谁有啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325718&p=2275842#p2275842 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 talentbrown — 2011-04-16 10:53
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。对scratch，昨天刚说的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还是不行哦。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 写好了没？
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍣ 
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 然后在*scratch* M-x eval-buffer
<Lavande> ofan: 正在拿书扇着……:P
<cheng> fedora怎么解压rar呢，我的不能安装unrar
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 别告诉我还不行
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 然后在*scratch* M-x eval-buffer 无错误完成了。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 然后呢？？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: M-x cedet-version
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: bingo
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 这个可以。然后呢？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: cedet ok
<TopWinStudio> 这样就行了。那再运行配置文件的时候还会不会存在这个问题？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: ecb 也这么来
<TopWinStudio> M-x eval-buffer起到什么作用？？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: C-h f eval-buffer 自己看
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。我先吃饭了。下午出去。晚上回来再弄了。谢谢了啊。。。。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: eval-last-sexp,eval-region,eval-buffer自己看看吧
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯嗯。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 看完了你就知道你错哪里了
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: ming bai，感激不尽
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我吃饭拉。老婆骂了。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: ok
<LongJ> 问下各位，ERC里怎 么调用声音播放呢，就是给ERC加个提示音
<yudun> TopWinStudio, 昨晚的问题解决了没
<LongJ> 在网上搜了很多，都 不能用
<LongJ> microcai: 来了？多谢，我的内核编译完了，正在使用，字体比较完美，只是听CALEBOT说，还不完整支持UTF―8，是这样么
<microcai> LongJ:  哪有
<microcai> LongJ:  完整支持
<microcai> LongJ:  不完整的是 youbest 的补丁
<microcai> LongJ:  删除 /bin/setfont 了？
<microcai> LongJ:  不删除会有怪异的问题
<LongJ> microcai: 可能别人误解你了，那你有向linus,
<vic> 甲骨文发善心了？还是迫于压力了
<LongJ> microcai: i我什么都没删除，还能正常使用，
<LongJ> microcai: 真是个奇迹
<soiamso> vic: 剥离
<LongJ> microcai: 你有希望你的补丁进入官方补丁么
<soiamso> vic: 一个已经没有别人支持的项目只能最后作作秀剥离掉
<vic> soiamso: libre咋办？
<soiamso> vic: 以后都没有 openoffice 项目了，只有 libre
<yudun> app=web.application(urls,locals())和app=web.application(urls,globals())有神马区别？
<microcai> LongJ:  希望啊，就是人家不收；
<microcai> LongJ:  说用 fbterm 够了。
<LongJ> microcai: calebot昨天说了一大堆你的不好的话，说这个补丁问TI多多
<microcai> LongJ:  ......
<microcai> LongJ:  少来
<LongJ> microcai: 我觉得应当推荐，
<microcai> LongJ:   如果我的补丁问题多多，我怎么都不会死机的？
<lifeng> LongJ: lol
<LongJ> microcai: 可能问题不在这吧，
<microcai> LongJ:  ... ... 在哪里？
<soiamso> vic: 脱java 化的方向已经订下来了。orcale 把自己搞死了
<vic> soiamso: 不要java了？那用什么？对这个不太了解 因为我也不用
<microcai> soiamso: .. IBM 把 eclipse 绑死在 java 上，而且不积极配合使用 gcj 移植 eclipse ，后悔了吧！
<microcai> vic:  用 gcj
<microcai> vic: 编译为本机代码。不需要虚拟机。
<LongJ> microcai: 我可以把我写的一些文档，主要是翻译文档，也用git 追加上去么
<microcai> LongJ:  ?
<soiamso> vic: 现在每家公司都搞一个语言，防范orcale 这种，无效诉讼公司
<microcai> LongJ:  翻译？ 放哪里去？
<LongJ> microcai: git add commit
<blueghost> LongJ:) 推荐什么
<microcai> LongJ:  不理解你要做什么
<soiamso> microcai: orcale 不会搞 IBM  的， IBM是他的业务员，不是竞争对手
<LongJ> microcai: 算了，我还是自做自用吧，88
<microcai> LongJ:  ???
<vic> 不用java不行嘛
<microcai> LongJ:   你加到哪里去啊？  Documentation/ ?
<microcai>  LongJ 要不你帮忙写文档。
<microcai> LongJ:  http://code.google.com/p/ttyim/
<^k^> ⇪ title: ttyim - Linux ttyX console input method - Google Project Hosting
<microcai> LongJ:   cjktty 是这个项目的第一个部分。 你可以帮忙写 wiki
<LongJ> microcai: 非常乐意
<microcai> LongJ:  good
<microcai> LongJ:  你的 gmail 地址？
<LongJ> microcai: 前几天的记录有的
<microcai> LongJ:  ... ...
<qinglingquan> microcai: cjktty 可以直接显示cjk，输入cjk？
<microcai> qinglingquan:  under development ....
<microcai> qinglingquan: 目前实现了显示。输入没搞定
<qinglingquan> microcai_away:
<ofan> google的ipv6地址都不能用了??
<happyaron> ofan: 可能是你的隧道挂了
<ofan> happyaron: 我也怀疑,但是miredo显示连接正常
<ofan> 谁给个ipv6地址试试...
<yunfan> linux下有什么好的tts软件？
<yunfan> 我准备做个svn hook 报告bugfix
 * mhaosun 请问怎样退出
 * yunfan /part
<mhaosun> yunfan: thanks
<yunfan> 想害人可没那么容易
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler>  /quit
<^k^> Stifler: .. ..
<mhaosun> yunfan: 呵呵什么意思阿
<Stifler> yunfan: 人家真不懂..
 * mhaosun 刚开始接触
<yunfan> Stifler: p阿 他都没实验过 就直接谢谢了 显然是本来想害人的
 * mhaosun 大家见谅
<Stifler> yunfan: 哈哈
<blueghost> 到底 dropbox 为什么被封 啊
 * mhaosun 我先谢谢你再退不行阿
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • wine 怎么设分辨率？侍魂２ＰＣ版只能在１６位真彩下跑，否则花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325724&p=2275902#p2275902 wine 怎么设分辨率？侍魂２ＰＣ版只能在１６位真彩下跑，否则花屏 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 creatxr — 2011-04-16 11:51
<blueghost> mhaosun:) 看来 是不行
<Lavande> 大家有用ipv6隧道的不？今天发现连不上……
<blueghost> 到底 dropbox 为什么被封 啊
<spirit> ipv6的 VPN?
<soiamso> blueghost: 因为国内的公司要模仿，所以先把国外的封了
<yunfan> soiamso: 说到点子上了 呵呵 现在都是经济利益 诈作政治
<blueghost> soiamso:) 什么时候 政府 能倒啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) ubuntu one 什么时候被封
<soiamso> blueghost: 不知道
<yunfan> 掐指一算 十年
<soiamso> blueghost: ubuntu one 不出名
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我希望 政府 能倒
<soiamso> blueghost: 你有用的吗？
 * yunfan 不用掐 不用算 宣统不过两年半， 今年猪吃羊 明年种地不纳粮
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我 不想用 ubuntu one, 一直用 dropbox
<blueghost> ubuntu one 同步会卡
<soiamso> blueghost: 自己搞一个
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 我用 storage
<yunfan> google的 500G
<blueghost> ubuntu one 删除，再回复， ubuntu one 就傻了
<zprood_> dropbox
<zprood_> 还可以用的吧
<blueghost> zprood_:) 装 很麻烦。 用可以用
<zprood_> blueghost, 文件不多的就用ubuntu one
<soiamso> blueghost: 没有开源的代替方案吗？
<blueghost> zprood_:) 他的安装包 只是一个安装 client， 装了以后 要 再上他的网 下载 安装
<blueghost> zprood_:) 后一步 要翻墙， 速度太慢 了。
<blueghost> http://hi.baidu.com/dvdmovie/blog/item/550d9c2074ec21b24623e8be.html
<hata> 请问 yaourt怎么装
<blueghost> soiamso:) 如果 国内公司 模仿出来， 你会用吗？ 我不会， 觉得 恶心。 宁愿翻墙 用 drop
<flay> hata: 看archwiki
<zprood_> blueghost, 那个帖子说得不错
<flay> dropbox https貌似可以访问阿
<soiamso> blueghost: 不是国内模仿，而是用在vps上的‘
<spirit> hata, yaourt是什么?
<blueghost> zprood_:) 哪个 观点
<flay> spirit: arch的神器
<zprood_> blueghost, 信息的安全
<blueghost> zprood_:) 和你不是 一党
<spirit> flay, 防火墙?
<flay> spirit: 管理软件包的
<blueghost> zprood_:) 尊重你的意见， 但别 跟我说
<spirit> ......
<Lavande> 有用teredo的童鞋不？
<Lavande> 今天怎么连不上呃……
<blueghost> soiamso:) 如果 中国 出现 了山寨 的， 会用吗？ 会用一个模仿别人 的， 还是 用 真正创意 的
<Kandu> hata: 裝好 yajl 然後去 aur 下載 package-query 和 yaourt 。先後 makepkg -i 就好了
<zprood_> blueghost, 嗯, 我也尊重你的意见 不过个人来说还是算不算信息安全 你不会引起媒体的关注, 别人也不会花大力气去收集你的信息
<blueghost> zprood_:)
<zprood_> blueghost, 个人就无所谓了 我反正正在用
<soiamso> blueghost: 创意，跟用哪个没有关系
<afiredp> vgaarb 是什么意思？
<zprood_> soiamso, 在国内创意的东西先是被封杀的 你做了个好的东西 别人看了说好 然后就说改下吧 和别人的相似点
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 终于找到问题在哪拉。对了。.emacs文件里面支持多行注释吗？
<flay> 上次这里是谁试验fbterm时找不到/dev/fb0阿？
<blueghost> zprood_:) 如果真的怕 信息外泄， 不是 封 国外的网站。 而是 让可能泄露国家机密 的重要部门要有 职业操守。 菜刀 能 杀人， 你还 封 菜刀 啊
<TopWinStudio> lisp里面怎么多行注释？？
<soiamso> zprood_: 国内的老板也不希望你微创新，你创新了更快了工作量比创新前更多。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我 恶心 没有自己 的创新， 只会 仿造别人 的
<yunfan> 哈哈 搞了个脚本把gbk的文件名都给改回来了
<soiamso> blueghost: 国内的水平是仿造都不会，口说了算
<zprood_> soiamso, 国内的现状 没办法的
<blueghost> 小鸡鸡 能 让 老婆怀孕，也可以拿去强奸 父女， 你也得 将小鸡鸡 割了吗
<soiamso> zprood_: 办法就是你继续坚持
<blueghost> 小鸡鸡 能 让 老婆怀孕，也可以拿去强奸 妇女， 你也得 将小鸡鸡 割了吗
<zprood_> soiamso, 有个网站总结得很好  过去的几年 中国互联网都在模仿
<soiamso> zprood_: 也要看你能坚持多久。
<soiamso> zprood_: 混口饭吃而已
<blueghost> 嘴能 高呼 共产党 万岁， 也能 大骂 共党 卑鄙。 也得 封嘴 吗
<yunfan> blueghost: 按有官部门的想法 确实应该割小jj
<blueghost> yunfan:)
<soiamso> zprood_: 企业内部用的系统，都没有饭厅用的点菜器高级，这就是国内的现状。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 类似c c++的没有
<zprood_> blueghost,  也只能去愤愤青了
<blueghost> zprood_:) 你以为 我只会 当 愤青吗
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦.
<zprood_> blueghost, 是我只能放愤青了
<blueghost> zprood_:) 不说了。
<zprood_> blueghost, 也不想当愤青 可以能做点别的么? 对于一部分人来说可以
<blueghost> zprood_:)
<blueghost> zprood_:) 中国财政预算  是怎么定的。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 可以comment-region,uncomment-region
<wzssyqa> blueghost: 哈哈，谁又惹着你了？
<soiamso> blueghost: 两个口定的
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哇，我的cedet,ecb出来了。弄好了。哈哈。嗯嗯。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 实际支出 超过 预算 会没事的?
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你知道你错哪里了吗？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 知道了。复制别人的配置文件的时候复制了一句(add-to-list 'load-path "..... cedet-1.0pre6/common" 了。所以到哪里就出错了。所以一直加载不了。
<soiamso> blueghost: 肯定没有问题的，把金融都操控着，钱不是问题。现在主要的是控制幸福感，不幸福就反抗。
<blueghost> 让人民 讨论 预算， 并且可以 否决政府的预算 或者 可以 让人民 制定自己 的预案，让政府 讨论。 只要 预算通过，这一年 支出 不能超过 预算
<zprood_> blueghost,  这个不知道了
<soiamso> blueghost: 一个烂帐，也就是数字，跟一小部分不幸福的人
<blueghost> 支出超过了预算，就作为政府 对人民的负债。 每个人民 发一个国债
<yunfan> 今天是 ftp协议发布40周年
<blueghost> 人民可以向 政府收取利息
<blueghost> 预算制定了， 就拨款。 如果支出后有剩余，必需返还，或者 留下一年用。
<blueghost> 预算制定了， 就拨款。 如果支出后有剩余，必需返还，通过减税
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 就是说我实际是cedet-1.0
<blueghost> 你支出不了那么多，干嘛要让我交那么多税
<microcai> LongJ:  where is your wiki ?
<blueghost> 支出必需，要让人民同意。 不能乱支出
<blueghost> 可以在预算中讨论。 政府给出下一年 要做什么，要多少钱，人民必需对这些支出进行审议。 人民 不接受的支出，必需从预算中删除
<blueghost> 什么 民主，什么 先不要说。 单就财政支出，政府先得 人民 同意
<blueghost> 买东西 就包含了税， 凭什么 交了税，就能让你政府胡乱使用
<LongJ> microcai,I had wrote on
<LongJ> 我已经把wiki页写上去了
<LongJ> test
<LongJ> 我还在线么
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍤ 
<blueghost> LongJ:) 在
<LongJ> 都 没人在了么
<LongJ> lerosua:
<LongJ> microcai> LongJ:  where is your wiki ?
<LongJ> command no found
<soiamso> blueghost: 二口认为你只买东西是没有上税的。
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<ofan> A卡驱动真悲剧...
<blueghost> soiamso:) 减税 了， 能让 商品 价格降低，取消了，过路费，减低了 物流成本， 价格也会下降。
<soiamso> blueghost: 二口工资就会下降
<blueghost> soiamso:) 经济越 困难，越加税。 税负越重， 价格越 高。 让我们怎么活啊
<LongJ> microcai怎 么不来啊
<soiamso> blueghost: 你活不活也不关别人的事，你没有反抗而已
<LongJ> 哪个命 令可以在console下截屏？？？？？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 加税 没问题， 你给我们更多福利啊。 看病不贵，上学不贵。
<wzssyqa> 谁在用bsd系统？
<LongJ> microcai死哪去了
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<wzssyqa> BSD BSD BSD
<imadper> 有人知道视频采集卡在/dev里是哪个设备吗?
<imadper> 话说,在linux下怎么用视频采集卡?
<Mafwgc> 话说我没用过
<soiamso> blueghost: 二口看病不贵，上学不贵，谁还想你的感受
<imadper> Mafwgc: 确实少人用
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<Mafwgc> 你怎么需要在LINUX下用视频采集卡呀
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<blueghost> soiamso:) 无语
<SLruan> 有人不？  u盘安装系统出问题了我
<soiamso> blueghost: 问题是你推翻了，你能管好吗？
<ofan> arch大升级阿........
<SLruan> 懂得人和我打个招呼
<ofan> 祈祷不要挂
<imadper> ee在不?
<blueghost> soiamso:) 需要一个 地下党， 在推翻了，可以 接管。
<SLruan> 我做的 live usb 无法在启动引导项中找到 为什么啊
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 关于ArchLinux安装桌面环境的问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325734&p=2275961#p2275961 还有几个问题问题就是： 1.我在安装成功后 ，每次开机都要重新配置ADSL链接，怎么弄？ 2.执行了pacman -S syu后更新了系统，重启开机后字符界面的屏幕分辨率变得很高，屏幕也向左边移动了一块，有些文字看到不到 ...
<SLruan> ？？？？？？？电脑启动引导项 找不到usb 为什么
<SLruan> 按F12找不到u盘 选项 ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<soiamso> blueghost: 党员们真的都这么有经验？
<SLruan> 看来这里面真的没有什么高手啊 我还是google 去吧
<soiamso> SLruan: usb没有写好
<LongJ> SLruan: 用dd 命 令写产…U盘
<blueghost> soiamso:) 也不是一成立 就 要 革命。
<soiamso> blueghost: 起码也要渗透吧，与恶魔同行
<blueghost> soiamso:)
<blueghost> soiamso:) 而且 要避免， 新上来的， 又变成 共党 第二
<blueghost> soiamso:) 占着位置不下来。 这个就像 农民起义，上来的又是一皇帝
<yunfan> http://hihistory.net/post/10881/2/
<Cherrot> 问一下，Freenode 的 IRC 是发送接收明文消息吗？
<Evanescence> Cherrot: yes
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 你也可以加密的
<Cherrot> Evanescence: 通过第三方的方式？
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 有ssh的
<Evanescence> 比如irssi有插件，或者xchat自身有加密的
<Evanescence> 但是要双方都加密才行
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/04/16/folded_notebook.html
<Pufan> 请问怎么注册？
<NoIE> 这个是ubuntu吗？
<Cherrot> Evanescence： 哦，找到了，empathy的设置里面有SSL的复选框 设置上就可以加密了对吧？
<Evanescence> Cherrot: 大概是的，具体应该是在对方服务器上也使用了加密，那应该就算加密了，有些应该不提供ssh。可能
<void1> Cherrot: 用7000端口
<Cherrot> void1：嗯 好的 :-) 谢谢！
<Pufan> 请问怎么注册irc?
<NoIE> Pufan: 一直不会。。。
<void1> nickserv
<Pufan>  ？     /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Pufan> 具体咋操作？
<maya1> 你指在pidginzhuc？
<maya1> 注册
<Pufan> freenode.net
<maya1> 来这里   就是这个啊
<maya1> irc.freenode.net
<Pufan> 恩，明白。然后输入   /msg nickserv register <password.....> <emai.......>?
<ubuntu_go> 大家好
<^k^> ubuntu_go, 好  ㍥ 
<ubuntu_go> 谁知道怎么删除google reader服务器上的文章记录？
<Cherrot> 原来我一只freenode啊……:-) 刚刚注册成功～
<Pufan> How TO DO IT? Cherrot
<Cherrot> Pufan： 想NickServ发送消息——   register 你的密码 你的邮箱
<Cherrot> 然后会发一封邮件给你 告诉你要发送一条验证消息 比如VERIFY REGISTER Cherrot xxxxxxxxxx  再次发送就可以完成验证了
<yunfan> 现在搞个大城市户口就跟满清的入旗籍一样，北上广是上三旗，另外满汉不通婚，么有户口，不买房，自然不通婚 :]
<Pufan> 密码邮箱用加<>么？
<Cherrot> 不用  <> 是表示必填的意思
<LongJ> yunfan: 有道理
<Pufan> 哦。我再试试。/msg nickserv  Pufan    1234    1234@qq.com  这格式对不？
<wzssyqa> 谁在用bsd？
<Cherrot> Pufan： 你的用户名不要写，默认就是你加入IRC的用户名。 /msg nickserv regeiter 1234 1234@qq.com
<LongJ> linux造就一大批黑客
<Pufan> 哦，谢谢！
<Cherrot> Pufan：:-)
<microcai> LongJ:
 * Cherrot 睡觉去咯～困死了
<LongJ> microcai: WIKI写了，就是格式不好看
<microcai> LongJ:  没关系
<wzssyqa> 谁在用bsd ，帮忙测试下 http://pastebin.ca/2047051
<ubuntu_go> 谁知道怎么删除google reader服务器上的文章记录？
<Fivesheep> happyaron, zsh 主要优点是森马
<miosec> 各位如果我用svn，但网络老掉线，我怎么恢复掉线前的动作。
<Loongjiang> 还是irssi最好用
<vic> fi
<vic> Fivesheep: tab tab tab
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 补全、色彩啥的
<afiredp> 用  ntfs-3g mount 怎么 umoumt啊
<happyaron> Fivesheep: 你看 roylez 的配置文件
<happyaron> Fivesheep: github.com/roylez/dotfiles
<vic> ha
<vic> happyaron: 主席的配置里有一点小小的缺陷就是没有esc自动加sudo
<vic> happyaron: 按两下esc会在命令前加sudo。。很好的功能
<happyaron> vic: 让主席家
<happyaron> 加
<vic> happyaron: i‘
<vic> happyaron: 忘记了。。。。罪过罪过  今天不是说这个都没想起来
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 使用了sudo find / -name spring* -exec rm -fr {} \; 现在系统的依赖关系损坏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325743&p=2276028#p2276028 安装Deb包时老出问题，说系统的依赖关系损坏 那个sudo apt-get install -f 没有效果。 sudo apt-get update ...................upgrade没有效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu河南用户 — 2011-04-16 14:01
<jkui> 请教mplayer的事，win32code的deb装了
<myke2> Loongjiang: 不用erc了/?
<jkui>  mplayer AN\ ANGLE.FLV -vo xv
<jkui> Playing AN ANGLE.FLV.
<jkui> libavformat file format detected.
<jkui> [flv @ 0x9b8ca60] Estimating duration from bitrate, this may be inaccurate
<jkui> [lavf] stream 0: video (h264), -vid 0
<jkui> [lavf] stream 1: audio (aac), -aid 0
<jkui> VIDEO:  [H264]  512x288  0bpp  15.000 fps  208.9 kbps (25.5 kbyte/s)
<jkui> Clip info:
<^k^> jkui:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<myke2> hi
<^k^> myke2, 好  ㍦ 
<jkui> 有刷屏嫌疑 - -！
<microcai> hi
<^k^> microcai, 好  ㍦ 
<vic> hi
<^k^> vic, 好  ㍦ 
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 中的 mailbox 和 spoolmail / record / postponed 有什么区别？谢谢
<if_else> 各位，mutt 中的 mailbox 是做什么的？谢谢
<myke2> exit
<SLruan> 五一上映一部大片 好期待啊
<thorne> 那啥3d 片?
<soiamso> 有玩星际二的吗？
<^k^> 新⇨ 影音多媒体 • ubuntu广播列表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325753&p=2276067#p2276067 ***北京丶上海丶天津丶重庆*** mms://202.108.248.145/am603 北京电台首都生活 mms://202.108.248.145/fm974 北京电台音乐广播 mms://202.108.248.145/am774 北京电台外语广播 mms://202.108.248.145/fm1006 北京电台新闻广播 mms://202.108.248.145/am927 北京电台体育广播 mms://202 ...
<gebjgd> soiamso, 机器跑不动
<soiamso> gebjgd: 是吗？
<afiredp1> linux 备份用什么工具啊 就是 还原到 另外的而硬盘上也可以运行的 那种
<gebjgd> afiredp1, clonzilla
<gebjgd> soiamso, 是
<afiredp1> gebjgd,  是哪一个 cl 还是so？
<gebjgd> afiredp1, clonezilla
<afiredp1> gebjgd, 谢谢
<yappy> 3g s
<myke2> teredo还能用么
<myke2> 请问teredo现在还能用么
<myke2> 用miredo的支一声
<aBiNg> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-April/032988.html
<Evanescence> 为什么无法访问aircrack-ng的主页阿？难道被屏蔽了？
<Mafwgc> 这是什么提示？ 已经下载完成了。http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84111
<aBiNg> 在中国，新闻和宣传是同义词。好悲催的总结... http://internet.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/16/0546240&amp;from=rss
<Mafwgc> 这是什么提示？ 已经下载完成了。http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i84111
<aBiNg> Mafwgc: 完成了？
<Mafwgc> 是的，当前目录下已经有这个下载的文件
<Mafwgc> 我记得wget 用的时候没有提示。这个文件怎么会有提示呢？
<ofan> myke2: 我的miredo挂了
<ofan> myke2: destination unreachable
<myke2> ofan: 好像被fwed?
<myke2> ofan: 而且现在google频繁上不了
<ofan> myke2: 很有可能是被xx了
<jervis> 升级到beta2了，unity不错
<maya2> =-O(16:18:51) myke2: ofan: 而且现在google频繁上不了、、、、
<maya2> 同意。。。。。
<hv54> 谷歌怎么了？邮箱都打起来很费力
<myke2> ofan: 你现在上的了Google Account么?
<ofan> myke2: 什么? 我现在不用miredo上的
<myke2> ofan: 普通
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • ATI用户从10.10升级到11.04成功，全新用户体验，赞 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325773&p=2276180#p2276180 机器是08年买的：Tp T500 cpu： Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5670 @ 1.80GHz 显卡：ATI Mobility HD 3650 内存：4G 先前版本：10.10 今天早上升级到11.04 beta2，很顺利，耗时2小时左右，重启进入新内核，需要重新安装显卡驱动：  ...
<Guest950> hello, 问个问题，我写一个脚本，内容如下：
<Guest950> #!/bin/sh
<Guest950> filename=$1
<Guest950> file $filename
<Guest950> 就是用脚本来探测一个文件的类型
<Guest950> 但是出现一个问题，像对于含有空格的文件名，例如a b.pdf
<Guest950> 直接用file a\ b.pdf可以得到文件类型
<Guest950> 但是调用脚本就不行，例如filesh a\ b.pdf就会出现两个错误
<Guest950> 脚本把a当做一个文件，b.pdf当做一个文件
<aBiNg> Guest950: ..
<Guest950> 有没有办法能让这个脚本正常工作的？
<aBiNg> 引号
<Guest950> aBiNg: 不是引号的问题，加引号也不行啊
<Guest950> 肯定是我脚本出问题了，不过不知道哪有问题了。
<aBiNg> 二个都要加引号
<Guest950> aBiNg: 我试试，谢了
<Guest001> oh
<Guest950> aBiNg: 果然成功了，大牛，膜拜……谢谢了
<Guest950> 那如果需要一次传入两个文件，且每个文件名都含有空格怎么办呢？
<Guest007> Guest950: 利用 bash 补全，他会帮你转义空格的
<myke2> "filen ame" "filen ame2"
<Guest950> 好的，谢谢大家，有问题我再来问。
<Guest950> 呃，又不懂了，像刚刚那个脚本的输出内容，怎样讲输出结果保存在一个中间变量里？
<aBiNg> Guest950: 侬貌似是现场学习脚本？要直播？
<Guest950> aBiNg: 好吧，可能我问的太多了……
<itrufeng> hi everyone
<aBiNg> Guest950: 不是问得多，是问得太教科书啦。
<Guest950> 哦，我不会bash脚本，今天在配置fvwm，需要临时写一个，本来打算直接用c写的，后来想从来没写过，试试。
<Guest007> abc=$(echo abc)
<Guest007> 我是否可以把 Guest007 给注册了？
<fillayu> 手机上，WEB，可以看开源的资讯的网站有吗
<missing> Guest007: 换个名字嘛,tab不好补全的
<missing> fillayu: 手机不是一样上网的嘛?
<Guest007> missing: 你让 950 换
<fillayu> missing  手机专用的网站啊
<missing> Guest007: 我做op见一个踢一个,哈哈
<Guest007> - -！
<missing> fillayu: cb去不?
<missing> 有手机版的
<fillayu> missing cb是什么
<missing> Guest007: 喜欢007电影?
<missing> fillayu: 哦,你一般去那个网站?
<alvin_rxg> missing: 一般般
<missing> alvin_rxg: 是你阿,哈哈
<fillayu> missing   chinaos
<missing> 不是op,不能踢,浪费了,哈哈
<fillayu> 还有海外一些网站
<alvin_rxg> :|
<missing> fillayu: 王朝阿,手机不可以去吗?
<fillayu> missing  资讯类的啊
<missing> fillayu: 就是chinaos手机不可以看吗?
<fillayu> missing  chinaos 有手机版的吗
<afiredp1> console 下 怎么查看 监控 cpu 温度 和使用率
<missing> fillayu: 没有手机版一样看阿
<fillayu> missing 会不会流量太大
<alvin_rxg> afiredp1: sensors && top
<missing> fillayu: 用opera mini ucweb应该没有问题吧,我一个月70mb的流量用不玩的
<afiredp1> alvin_rxg,  谢谢
<missing> alvin_rxg: ubuntu的负载和debian是不是不同?
<fillayu> missing  我只有 5mb
<missing> debian才0.1这样,ubuntu一般试1.x呢
<alvin_rxg> missing: 负载？
<missing> fillayu: 现在还有5mb的套餐?
<afiredp1> 我系统是debian的
<missing> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> missing: 怎么说不同？
<fillayu> missing 嗯
<missing> alvin_rxg: load average: 0.00, 0.04, 0.10
<alvin_rxg> missing: .. 这个和 distro 无关……
<missing> 这个,差别太大阿,ubuntu都是1.x的,debian才0.1
<missing> 阿
<missing> alvin_rxg: 我是说会不会ubuntu的1.x和debian的0.1是一样的
<afiredp1> top 就是这个动态 检测的
<missing> 没理由差那么远阿
<afiredp1> 呵呵
<missing> afiredp1: debian sid不~~~
<alvin_rxg> missing: ubuntu 的啥1.x? 和 debian 的啥 0.1 ?
<roylez_> http://www.changshacentralhospital.com/new_web/UploadFile/1370-1.jpg
<missing> alvin_rxg: load average阿
<alvin_rxg> missing: 这个是否有区别，看看 man ...
<afiredp1> missing, 网络安装的 版本我也不知道 恩 呵呵 stable的ba
<missing> alvin_rxg: 哦...不看,没这个精神,有人教一下就好说,理他,哈哈
<missing> afiredp1: 我下载的sid的mini.iso装出来的是stable,然后升级上来的
<alvin_rxg> 1, 5, 15分钟……其他不清楚还能怎么比较
<missing> alvin_rxg: 哦,谢谢,不理他了,我是怀疑ubuntu是不是x10
<alvin_rxg> 自个儿看看 man 的说明
<roylez_> missing: http://124.228.254.229/html/ent/20110416/191481.html
<MopperWhite> 求助！！为啥我的Wifi这么奇怪！！
<XXX> 人呢？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Mafwgc> 悲剧，从网上下载的一个.tgz包，把他解压后，把原来的文件权限都更改了。
<myke2> 谁用teredo?
<myke2> tar -xpvf
<Mafwgc>  现在文件的所属用户和组都是乱的，我也不知道原来的权限是多少。
<myke2> Mafwgc: tar -xpvf
<myke2> Mafwgc: tar xpvf
<Mafwgc> myke2,  -p 是指跳 过权限吗？
<myke2> Mafwgc: 保持权限
<Mafwgc> 这个包还是不保持权限好，是别人电脑上打包的。用户和组全是不对
<Mafwgc> 我解压时是tar -xavf  xxxx.tgz /
<myke2> Linux只有owner group other
<Mafwgc> -p 这个参数不指定解压时也会保持权限啊？
<myke2> Mafwgc: --no-same-permission
<Mafwgc> 好的，我试试
<MopperWhite> 求助……
<MopperWhite> 请问不能加入wifi是什么状况啊……
<fillayu> ubuntu 10.10 有自动扫描无线网络的工具吗
<fillayu> 可以扫描当前无线网络的工具
<isoft> 大家大编程环境是怎么搭建的？vim+Makefile+gdb?
<Guest950> fillayu: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<myke2> fillayu: 为何不能用Network Manager? 自带的
<fillayu> myke2   你是说nmapplet?
<myke2> fillayu: 对
<fillayu> nm-applet 运行了，但弹不出来，要自己输入ssid
<Guest950> fillayu: iwlist可以显示ssid，用吧
<Guest950> fillayu: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<myke2> fillayu: 左键点击下不是有菜单了
<fillayu> Guest950  也只能如此， 你为何用guest做昵称
<fillayu> myke2  点击哪里
<myke2> fillayu: nm-applet 的 systray
<MopperWhite> 求助！
<fillayu> myke2  这个图片没有，没地方可点
<fillayu> 图标没有
<MopperWhite> 不能链接wifi！！
<Guest950> fillayu: 不常来这里，刚才来问问题了，没由id
<MopperWhite> TAT
<myke2> fillayu: 重启下看看
<fillayu> Guest950  你的问题是什么
<myke2> fillayu: pkill -9 nm-applet
<Guest950> fillayu: 要不你就用wicd
<myke2> fillayu: nm-applet
<Guest950> fillayu: 有关bash脚本的，已经解决了。
<myke2> 不建议wicd
<Guest950> wicd就是占内存
<myke2> 断线不会自动链接的
<Guest950> 命令行下就是iwconfig或者wpa_supplicant
<myke2> 再说nm强大
<Guest950> nm好处是比wicd占内存少些
<myke2> wicd断线不会连接
<MopperWhite> 求助！！
<Guest950> 刚准备给你说，你退了……
<afiredp1> missing, 我是下载了vmlinuz inird.gz 然后 一个iso安装的
<afiredp1> missing, 原来 debian默认是开kms的
<MopperWhite> 秀桌面：http://i.min.us/imURem.png
<fillayu> 刚刚就突然整个桌面，就全部死掉，搞得我不得不重启电脑
<fillayu> 这种经常偶尔会发生
<fillayu> 如果出现时，要怎么处理？
<afiredp1> 查看 温度 怎么看啊
<hkof11> sensors
<afiredp1> 刚找到了 lm-sensors 是这个吗
<Guest950> MopperWhite: 什么桌面？
<MopperWhite> Guest950: 什么什么桌面？桌面环境？？
<Guest950> MopperWhite: 看着像gnome配了个conky
<hkof11> afiredp1: 直接输入sensors就行了。
<MopperWhite> Guest950: Xfce+conky
<afiredp1> hkof11, 刚才这个好像没有装  要线 apt-get lm-sensors
<Guest950> MopperWhite: 好久没用，xfce变的这么漂亮了
<Guest950> MopperWhite: 不过主要是你配置的好
<MopperWhite> Guest950: 设置之后就很漂亮了
<hkof11> afiredp1: ok
<fillayu> 还在折腾桌面啊，你们
<hkof11> 我觉得elegant-gnome 挺好看的。
<afiredp1> hkof11, ok了 呵呵 sensors-detect 这个是配置文件？
<MopperWhite> Guest950: 请问为什么我的wifi总是莫名奇妙的断掉？
<fillayu> gnome 好像比 kde 会稍快一点
<hkof11> afiredp1: 不清楚，我一般就用默认的。
<MopperWhite> KDE<GNOME<E17<Xfce
<MopperWhite> Guest950: 请问这个是怎么做到的……http://i.min.us/ikDXT2.png
 * microcai gnome 比 kde 快的不是一点点。 是很多
<fillayu> 以前搞过 fvwm， 如果加载的图片，跟程序多了，也很慢
<ofan> 不用de 快的不是一点点...
<fillayu> 但这些太折腾了，没必要为了那么一丁点速度去牺牲大量的时间
<vic> gnome跟kde一样漂亮了 在来比速度，再说没感觉kde慢
<ofan> MopperWhite: 这电脑至少得quad cores cpu,2g ram吧
<MopperWhite> 对于我的电脑来说就算是gnome也还是太卡了，kde直接无法运行
<MopperWhite> ofan: 我的？
<ofan> ofan: 刚发的
<myke2> MopperWhite: 那就t了DE吧
<ofan> MopperWhite: 刚发的
<fillayu> 我才奔双核2，09年买的，用gnome还是很快
<myke2> ofan: 除了teredo还有什么方法ipv6
<MopperWhite> ofan：我二手的，CPU 1.2GHz,内存768MB
<ofan> myke2: 貌似有其他的ipv6隧道,6to4啥的,没用过
<ofan> myke2: tunnelbroker.net  这个你研究下
<ofan> MopperWhite: 额..
<MopperWhite> ofan: ？
<ofan> MopperWhite: 还凑合
<fillayu> 天色晚了，发现外面挺冷的
<fillayu> 而我觉得一天好像才刚刚开始
<MopperWhite> ofan:貌似一开始预装的XP，机器电池很烂，只能用20min
<ofan> MopperWhite: 内存小了,建议直接不装DE,光开个轻量级WM就好了
<ofan> MopperWhite: ...还是笔记本?
<MopperWhite> ofan:嗯，要不我干吗用xfce？
<ofan> MopperWhite: 没用过xfce,我觉得DE没有不耗资源的,X本身就够慢了
<MopperWhite> ofan: 其实感觉xfce也很好用，有的地方比gnome还好
<ofan> MopperWhite: o
<microcai> happyaron:  又有人开始说 XFCE了
<MopperWhite> ofan: 总不能用命令行界面吧……
<microcai> happyaron:  MopperWhite:   XFCE 就是旧版的  gnome
<MopperWhite> ofan: 真希望有个xubuntu-netbook
<ofan> MopperWhite: 没什么区别阿,gui也就这样了,看着都腻了
<MopperWhite> microcai: 不一样的，xfce很多功能跟gnome不一样
<MopperWhite> ofan: MOONOS试过没？
<ofan> MopperWhite: 没 是什么
<MopperWhite> ofan: 有了GUI，LINUX才有色彩不是吗？
<ofan> MopperWhite: 有X就行了
<MopperWhite> ofan: FC杂志有介绍
<MopperWhite> ofan: x未免太简陋了
<ofan> MopperWhite: 配合WM
<MopperWhite> compiz有点略花哨了
<MopperWhite> ofan: WM=??
<ofan> MopperWhite: window manager,compiz就是个WM
<ofan> mo
<myke2> ofan: wm?
<myke2> ofan: 在wayland是否没了?
<MopperWhite> ofan: 了解。窗口管理器是吧？
<MopperWhite> ofan: 就是openbox吗……
<ofan> MopperWhite: 是
<myke2> MopperWhite: 不是
<MopperWhite> ofan: 不好用……
<ofan> myke2: 不太清除wayland
<vic> 期待wayland
<MopperWhite> 我想把电脑弄成PET那样的
<myke2> MopperWhite: awesome适合懒人
<ofan> 用awesome的路过~
<MopperWhite> myke2: 也不喜欢
<myke2> MopperWhite: 那尝试fvwm
<caleb-> ofan: X 快得很
<MopperWhite> unity貌似是C社最近的宠儿啊……
<fillayu> MopperWhite  fvwm 很折腾，不过你可以用现成的
<ofan> caleb-: 不快
<myke2> MopperWhite: 高度可定制
<caleb-> 说慢的都是 DE 用户
<MopperWhite> myke2: 继续驻守xfce……
<vic> lxde啊
<mike-w> 怎么改home下的用户名？
<MopperWhite> myke2: “高度可定制”对菜鸟来说就是“不能用”
<caleb-> ofan: 有些游戏用 wine 还跑得比 XP 快
<dragonlive> 比如说/
<ofan> caleb-: 额.. 那是显卡加速吧
<dragonlive> caleb-, 比如说/?
<ofan> 用的gl输出
<caleb-> ofan: 显卡加速也是 X extension
<ofan> caleb-: 对,我说的是software rendering
<caleb-> 非要说软件 rendering 那当然慢
<MopperWhite> 我爱死我的壁纸了
<ofan> 其实完全可以全用gl输出,就是显卡驱动太不给力了
<MopperWhite> 要是xfce有动态壁纸就好了
<MopperWhite> ofan: gl??
<MopperWhite> ofan: girl love?!?!
<ofan> MopperWhite: 有柴....
<ofan> MopperWhite: OpenGL知道吧
<MopperWhite> ofan: 贴吧里很多基佬……
 * edison0354 chrome 2 phone连不上了，悲催……
<ofan> MopperWhite: ... 你小心中毒
<MopperWhite> ofan: 哦……3D加速用的？
<caleb-> OpenGL -> open girl love
<lainme> 现在的小孩真犀利
<caleb-> 开放的百合爱
<edison0354> lainme: 小孩……
<ofan> MopperWhite: gtalk群里有个基老...
<MopperWhite> ofan: 在猫扑混了一年的无压力……免疫了……
<lainme> edison0354: MopperWhite自称是初中生啊
<edison0354> aBiNg: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.xrosspro.android.app.shake001
<edison0354> lainme: 额
<MopperWhite> ofan: gtalk群里不止一个吧……
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 小朋友好
<ofan> MopperWhite: 这都被你发现了!
<MopperWhite> edison0354: Hi
<ofan> 话说我表弟也上初中..
<MopperWhite> ofan: 他们不会隐藏自己
<edison0354> ofan: 你是android不？
<MopperWhite> ofan: 几年级？
<edison0354> ofan: 我也是
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 我弟一年级
<ofan> edison0354: android?
<MopperWhite> 【水一个】知道刘慈欣吗？
<edison0354> ofan: 额
<edison0354> MopperWhite: ……
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 初三的表示老了…………………………
<ofan> edison0354: 认错人了...
<MopperWhite> 其实linux的优越性不只是可定制
<ofan> edison0354: 奥,我的不是android,我爹的是
<MopperWhite> 还有严格的权限设定
<edison0354> ofan: 哦
<MopperWhite> 比如/root就不是谁都能进的
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 大三的表示无鸭梨
<ofan> MopperWhite: 其实这些windows也有
<MopperWhite> 把什么东西放到/root里别人都看不到的
<MopperWhite> 你们懂的
<edison0354> MopperWhite: /root对于everyone是有r权限的
<ofan> MopperWhite: 而且windows还有个system,比admin权限还高
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 小朋友不要太邪恶了
<lainme> windows的我不会设，以前遇到这问题，都是给everyone赋全部权限...
<edison0354> ofan: 恩……WIN的那个权限……太恶心了……
<ofan> edison0354: 主要是用户都爱用admin
<edison0354> lainme: 我有次就是直接拿不到权限，郁闷死我了
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 只要自己掌控了root帐号密码和唯一一个管理员帐号就能确保/root里【不想被别人看到的东西】被看到
<caleb-> MopperWhite: 新手吧？
<ofan> 所以逼的ms搞的很繁琐..
<MopperWhite> win 的权限跟没有一样
<edison0354> MopperWhite: 你还得保证其他人不在sudoer里
<MopperWhite> caleb-: 菜鸟，一年了，单系统
<MopperWhite> edison0354: 所以说必须成为唯一一个管理员
<edison0354> aBiNg: 不在？
<caleb-> MopperWhite: 新手才会相信 root 安全啊
<caleb-> MopperWhite: 加密才是王道
<MopperWhite> caleb-: 只要确保我爸妈比我菜root就是安全的
<MopperWhite> caleb-: 黑客什么的让他看去吧～
<MopperWhite> caleb-: 另，求加密软件
<caleb-> MopperWhite: ubuntu 默认就有加密目录了吧
<ofan> selinux貌似很复杂
<MopperWhite> caleb-: 我没有加密
<MopperWhite> caleb-: 我太菜了，要是加密了以后重装系统都不知道怎么备份……
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 用KDE4和Nvidia显卡的系统经常Hang住的有木有 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325787&p=2276274#p2276274 从昨天装好，到现在，已经hang住5次以上。 每次出问题，都是鼠标能动，但是点窗口都没有反应，也不能Ctrl+Alt+F1。 于是只能按着关机键，直接断电源。 Quote: Linux myhost 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 30 07:14:27 UTC 2011 i ...
<MopperWhite> ^k^说话了！！！！！！
<Mafwgc> hang，是不是指卡住？    LXDE的注销也无用，我经常只有强制断电源
<MopperWhite> LXDE烂透了！
<caleb-> LXDE烂透了！
<MopperWhite> XFCE万岁！
<Mafwgc> 我用的桌面不多，目前这个只发现这个毛病
<blueghost> Mafwgc:) 你确定是桌面的问题 吗
<blueghost> MopperWhite:) ^k^ 还会 踢你
<Mafwgc> 在LXDE菜单中有个logout，其中的注销点了没效果，只是不会出现登录窗口。然后就是一个背景图。一直在那
<mike-w> 怎么改用户名？
<Mafwgc> 我是新手哈！什么东西都下载。不够用就yum yum yum
<blueghost> Mafwgc:) 所以你就 晕 了
<Mafwgc> 对啊，所以我也不清楚是哪的问题。LXDE的资料也不多
<hata> wicd 好不稳定啊
<Mafwgc> mike-w, 是改xchat 的用户名吗？ /nick  你的名字
<happyaron> xfce只是旧版gnome而已。
<MopperWhite> happyaron: 完全不一样！
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 其实就那么回事，xfce越来越臃肿，就是重复发明一个gnome而已。
<zorion> jwm 简单，快速
<hata> 想简单，直接dwm
<MopperWhite> happyaron: 这样说的话也没错……但开发理念不同，xfce一开始就是为了成为一个轻量级桌面 环境
<alvin_rxg> evilwm
<Mafwgc> 完了，刚才 rm -rf /usr/local/lib  。一个回车之后。完了
<zorion> 平铺的不太好用
<Mafwgc> 我现在不敢重启系统，等会可能会进不来。
<hata> 无线连接 除了 nm-applet 和 wicd 还有其他选择不
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 但走了完全相同的开发路线
<lainme> hata: 有命令行的
<zorion> 有人用gentoo吗？
<afiredp1> Mafwgc, 为什么会进不来？
<hata> 手动配置出门不方便啊
<MopperWhite> happyaron: 是吗……
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 成果是相同的，你看现在的xfce，就个一两年前的gnome差不多。不论速度还是特性。
<MopperWhite> 我不打算用11.04
<MopperWhite> 因为我听说11.04要用unity
<Mafwgc> 像lib，share,local 这种目录，系统会调用它啊，？？
<hata> gnome3不错，支持扩展
<caleb-> alvin_rxg: 真在用？
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 你可以自己换回gnome-panel
<touparx> happyaron< 硬件进步了嘛，为了外观浪费点资源还是可以原谅 的
<zorion> 想看界面就用win7, linux就是要简单，快速
<happyaron> touparx: :)
<alvin_rxg> caleb-: nö
<jingqq5210> ls
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 当然啊
<happyaron> MopperWhite: 发错。。
<happyaron> Mafwgc: 当然啊
<jingqq5210> test
<caleb-> Mafwgc: /usr/local/lib 没啥东西的
<^k^> jingqq5210, ....  ㍫ 
<touparx> 大家都玩gnome3了没？
<jingqq5210> 木有，等ubuntu11.04
<jingqq5210> touparx:
<touparx> jingqq5210< ubuntu1104不是出来了么？
<Mafwgc> 我现在在用 64位的fedora，那么lib这个目录是对应32位程序的是吗？系统要用到的应该是lib64，这样理解对不？
<happyaron> touparx: 没啊
<happyaron> touparx: 还有半个月
<happyaron> Mafwgc: 不对
<touparx> happyaron< 难道我看的是rc版？
<happyaron> Mafwgc: 32位似乎是lib32
<happyaron> touparx: beta2
<touparx> happyaron< 哈哈，还是gentoo好，随时都是最新的
<Mafwgc> happyaron, 没有发现lib32这种目录，都是lib64和lib
<hata> 我现在才发现，tasklist这种东西其实是可有可无
<touparx> happyaron< 等发布实在是个无聊的事
<happyaron> :)
<caleb-> Mafwgc: 官方包不会装到 /usr/local 的
<touparx> Mafwgc< 用了multilib都有/lib32
<happyaron> zorion: 也有人为了追求好看才用的linxu
<happyaron> zorion: 再说，想好看可以去用mac
<Mafwgc> 哦。
<edison0354> happyaron: compiz多炫啊！
<happyaron> edison0354: :) 还有kwin啥的。
<edison0354> happyaron: kwin用不惯
<hata> compiz 浮夸
<zorion> happyaron, ... 那不是用，是炫
<Mafwgc> linux下的驱动都不是官方提供的对吗
<MopperWhite> compiz有时候觉得很乱……
<happyaron> zorion: mac不是炫
<happyaron> zorion: 其实，linux也不是炫
<Mafwgc> 系统集成的驱动是不是万能驱动，哪里可以找到更合适的驱动
<hata> awesome才炫
<happyaron> 至今我都不咋会compiz那几个按键
<Mafwgc> 不考虑驱动包会太大
<hata> 左旋旋右旋旋
<happyaron> Mafwgc: 95%的驱动都在内核里
<MopperWhite> 我还在用wubi的时候无数次因为按错compiz的特效键导致无法进入图形界面最后迫不得已重装系统
<hata> = =
<happyaron> Mafwgc: 一般除了显卡和无线网卡，别的都不用再找。intel的显卡不需要。
<hata> 进tty 删配置
<Mafwgc> happyaron, 一个系统才600Mb要适合这几年的机器，所以驱动会占很多空间吧，要不然驱动是万能的什么的，这样也不能发挥硬件的性能啊。比如我电脑硬盘是ahci，我就感觉LINUX的驱动不太好，用了之后硬盘还会有呼声。
<zorion> happyaron, compiz用了几天。慢＋操作性不好，果断删除
<Mafwgc> 有响声
<if_else> 各位兄台，mutt 保存到本地的邮件文件，名，可否定义。我的目录下面文件名：
<happyaron> Mafwgc: 内核里就有了啊。
<if_else> 1302933973.M533595P7212V000000000000FE00I0000000000101886_0.king,S=6007:2,S
<if_else> 好长啊啊！可读性也很差，请问如何解决？谢谢
<happyaron> if_else: 不是给你读的。
<zhanshime> compi 很好,越用就觉得越方便
<Mafwgc> 还不知道内核什么的，大概知道这么回事了
<zhanshime> compiz 很好,越用就觉得越方便
<Mafwgc> 哇，安装wine只需要33k ,依赖需要105个包。70多MB
<hata> mutt有什么进阶用途
<hata> 因为轻量？
<quanru> 为什么用vsftpd搭建的ftp    输入ip不能访问   要在ip前加 用户名@ip才可以访问   例如     ftp：//student@172.18.5.71          ftp设置了匿名不能登录
<jervis> 有人在吗？unity的系统托盘出不来怎么办？我是10.10升级来地，按http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-the-system-tray/30777#30777方法行不通
<^k^> ⇪ title: unity - How do I access the system tray? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<jervis> 我压根就没有com.canonical.Unity.Panel项
<fillayu> mac 下的 irc 聊天软件是什么来着
<caleb-> fillayu: 买了 mac?
<fillayu> caleb-  别人的电脑
<caleb-> irc client 几百种…
<fillayu> caleb-  像xchat 这么方便的
<caleb-> fillayu: xchat 有 mac 版
<zhtx> 这里好热闹 [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<MopperWhite> 请问conky怎么弄出多个啊？
<lemonhall> fillayu: 说实话我觉得OPERA就不错
<zhtx> 你们在讨论什么啊
<fillayu> lemonhall mac下用opera?
<lemonhall> fillayu: XCHAT真得不怎么样
<zhtx> IRC客户端？
<fillayu> lemonhall  给MM用的，所以最好要简单，越简单越好
<zhtx> irssi是最好的irc客户端
<lemonhall> fillayu: opera三个平台表现都一样吧。。。
<caleb-> fillayu: webchat
<MopperWhite> ？？？？？？？？？？
<caleb-> fillayu: mm 不会乖乖上 irc 的
<if_else> happyaron: 兄台，我用 maildrop 分发 getmail 获取的邮件，提示 /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to open mailbox
<lemonhall> fillayu: 简单啊。。。打开OPERA就打开IRC了
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你的日本MM？？？
<fillayu> caleb-   这倒是个主意
<zhtx> 呃
<fillayu> lemonhall  mm是中国人，在日本
<zhtx> 呃
<lemonhall> fillayu: 祝福爱情
<dragonlive> zhtx, 。。你，，，
<zhtx> emacser表示无压力。。。表示中国人都不用irc。。。
<zhtx> dragonlive: 呃。。。
<dragonlive> zhtx, 。。。你很单疼，
<lemonhall> fillayu: 可以以后托你带正版A片么。。。。。。。。。。。。
<zhtx> dragonlive: ?? 表示我很正常
<dragonlive> zhtx, ,,,好吧，你进来，我给你管理员
<zhtx> 呃。。
<zhtx> 表示有了emacs，w3m上网不慢了，图片能看了，gtalk难看了，irc强大了，screen退休了
<dragonlive> zhtx 呵呵
<fillayu> lemonhall  你在哪，我怎么拿给你？
<lemonhall> fillayu: 额。。开个玩笑而已
<zhtx> 编译了myqq，连qq都能上了。。。
<ofan> emacs没有python接口吧?
<lemonhall> fillayu: 只是实在想不到日本有什么特产。。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 有
<lemonhall> fillayu: 就用OPERA吧，根本都不需要设置
<zhtx> ofan: 木有
<lemonhall> ofan: 日本在我脑海里，就是漫画和A片。。。。当然，日本车也不错，寿司。。。。
<ofan> 只能用elisp,比较蛋疼
<lemonhall> ofan: 我真得有些太宅了
<ofan> lemonhall: 同宅..
<zhtx> ofan: 最烦的就是elisp的()了
<lemonhall> ofan: 你不是要去米国么
<ofan> lemonhall: 额 同样宅..
<ofan> lemonhall: 怎么了?
<ofan> zhtx: 烦的就是这个
<ofan> lemonhall: 等通知ing..
<Gun^Rose> 用emacs最有价值的就是gnus的新闻组了，结果cn99挂了。。。。
<fillayu> 日本禁播youku
<fillayu> why?
<dragonlive> 国产
<zhtx> Gun^Rose: mew也不错。。
<lyper> 是优酷封了IP了，不是日本禁播
<Gun^Rose> zhtx: 恩，还行
<zhtx> Gun^Rose: 用emacs-jabber我还能上gtalk……erc我能上irc……
<dragonlive> whu的请加入whulinux
<Gun^Rose> zhtx: 偶基本上就是org-mode+erc什么的
<zhtx> Gun^Rose: 表示org-mode的org-export-as-docbook-pdf-and-open配置不好。。。
<zhtx> setq了还是说木有正确配置
 * touparx whu 的去#whulinux集合了
<dragonlive> whu的请加入whulinux
<zhtx> whu?
<dragonlive> whu的请加入whulinux
<Gun^Rose> zhtx: 偶没用那么高深，基本上用作自己的时间管理了
<zhtx> Gun^Rose: 呃，我用来写程序文档
<Gun^Rose> zhtx: 记事本、时间提醒、任务。。。。
<Gun^Rose> zhtx: 哦，用途不一样
<Gun^Rose> zhtx: emacs是一个除了文本编辑，其他方面都很好的编辑器，@@~
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧。。。
<fillayu> Gun^Rose  好在哪
<lemonhall> ofan: 以后就是一头小牛了。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 别被宰就成...
<zhtx> fillayu: 不自己用，是不能体会的。。。
<Gun^Rose> fillayu: 好处就是除了编辑，什么都好，哇咔咔
<lemonhall> ofan: 性格决定命运。。。我当年就是不想出国，结果现在挺尴尬的。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 加油啊，小牛～～～
<fillayu> Gun^Rose  像java大项目，有一堆的目录跟文件，用emacs 会比eclipse更有效率？
<zhtx> fillayu 用ede被
<Gun^Rose> fillayu: 这个我不清楚，没做过大项目，偶不是程序员啊
<zhtx> fillayu: 无限扩展，不喜欢还可以自己写一个
<ofan> lemonhall: 为何不想出?
<lemonhall> ofan: 抑郁症
<ofan> lemonhall: 奥..
<ofan> lemonhall: 现在好了没?
<fillayu> 在厦门，同样的一个工作，竟争密度远高于上海
<edison0354> lemonhall: 大叔好
<lemonhall> ofan: 不知道
<lemonhall> ofan: 应该差不多了。。积极多了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我。。。。
<woodycarl> 你？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 昨天补了海贼王
<woodycarl> 我还补了一个塔呢
<MopperWhite> 请问怎么弄出多个conky？
<soiamso> 建设银行转帐扣多少手续费？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不看
<lemonhall> blueghost: http://cn.engadget.com/2011/04/16/android-2-3-write-tablet/
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你竟然不看热血漫？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是不看民工漫
<edison0354> lemonhall: 明天的青之驱魔师是热血漫，学院救援团也是
 * caleb- 前阵子开始不追海贼王
<caleb-> 火影也很久没看鸟
<dragonlive> 刚看的路过
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我不是追。。。是补。。。。
<lemonhall> caleb-: 我是从空之国开始看到
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧。。。我觉得它不算民工漫。。。好怀念
<oopss> 有什么好玩的么？
<ofan> lemonhall: 手写还有带笔...
<caleb-> 不是都说三大民工漫么？
<oopss> 这个群都说啥阿？
<kdlijian> 群……
<oopss> 技术爱好者还是ubuntu发烧友？
<kdlijian> 去#ubuntu道声： Hello, Qun
<ofan> oopss: linux同好会
<caleb-> oopss: jc叔叔与他的监视对象们
<ofan> caleb-: ........
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个技术是手写到终极解决方案啊
<oopss> 你们都忙啥呢？
<lemonhall> ofan: 手感一定没得比啊，没得比
<oopss> 刚进来，没听懂你们说啥。
<zhenbeiju55> gentoo,谁在用呀    怎么作gentoo的启动盘
<zhenbeiju55> 用U盘作gentoo的启动盘
<oopss> 不是有很多安装工具么
<ofan> lemonhall: 昨天有个视频你看没看
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: 没试过。都用livecd呢。
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 64位konqueror flash插件问题…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325800&p=2276373#p2276373 从官网下的64位插件，opera无问题，在konqueror加了位置放在最上面，搜索到插件，但是不能用，求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 ark12211 — 2011-04-16 20:41
<ofan> lemonhall: 视频捕捉的
<MopperWhite> 求多个conky制作方法！
<ofan> lemonhall: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU4MjI4MzIw.html
<oopss> 谁在用gnome3?
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 启动多个 conky 不就是了……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 三大民工漫，嗯
<oopss> 算了，此地无银别处发财了。
<lyper> 我的VSFTPD服务器启用了guest_enable=YES 选项，所以只能用VSFTPD虚拟用户登录，但是我想实现一个功能
<oopss> 拜拜！
<lyper> 有用户A和用户B两个用户，FTP根目录下有两个文件夹名称分别为AF和BF。我希望A有完全控制AF和BF文件夹下所有文件的权限，B只能控制BF文件夹下的权限和AF文件夹下下载的权限
<lyper> 也就是说A可以自由上传，下载，修改所有文件。而B只能在一个文件夹下上传，下载，其它文件夹下只能下载，不能上传或修改
<lyper> 到这里却不会设置了
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 像这样：http://i.min.us/ikDXT2.png
<zhenbeiju55> 设置不同的密码 行吗
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 太小了，看不清楚
<fillayu> mm 去睡觉了
<fillayu> 哎
<fillayu> 我又孤单了
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 不会吧……我这里高清啊……
<zhenbeiju55> ...
<MaskRay>  microcai: 2.6.39 with cjktty 挂了。。
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: http://i.min.us/ikDXT2.png <- 除了下方的字清晰，上面的图谁看……
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 底下有文字说明
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: http://get.gentoo.org/ , download the iso, then google 'dd iso gentoo' maybe will suite you.
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 大致这个效果
<microcai> MaskRay:  ?
<microcai> MaskRay:  我都没用上，你这么着急啊
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 图片也是画上去的？还是背景就有的？
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 然后这是我的桌面：http://i.min.us/imURem.png
<zhenbeiju55> kdlijian, 谢谢哦
<microcai> MaskRay:  等 2.6.39 正式出来了我会移植的，放心
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 不知道……
<zhenbeiju55> 已经下载了镜像了
<MaskRay>  microcai: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.03 && xorg-server-1.10.0.902，挂了。。
<zhenbeiju55> 是115MB的那个吧
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 我想把conky分成很多块放到洛克人旁边……
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 一个方案是，有一个现成的背景壁纸，然后把 conky 的东西放到相应的未知
<alvin_rxg> *位置
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 把 conkyrc 分成几个文件，然后启动多个 conky -c <config file>
<lemonhall> ofan: 我正在接触一个学中文的研究生。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我正在接触一个学中文到研究生。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 妹子?
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<lemonhall> ofan: 恩。。。。试试看吧。。。25岁。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 西安师范？
<ofan> lemonhall: wow...
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: get.gentoo.org是新出的一个页面，可以很快捷地找到install iso，就是那个。以前都得自己翻的。
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 我纠结了……有差吗？
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 差？……
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 差别
<lemonhall> ofan: 这个怎么了？
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 打错一个字……
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 啥？
<ofan> lemonhall: 不错..
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道。。。我发觉我好像对妹子很没辙啊。。所以一直没女人
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 第一个方案可以把conky拆开？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 像个小孩子。。所以才会单身这么久啊
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 可以yo
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 真的？？那第二个为啥不行？conky不能放图吗？
<lemonhall> ofan: 这竟然是个新技术？
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 第二个方案是， conkyrc 里边使用 位置控制的参数
<lemonhall> ofan: 我以为早就实现了。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 咋了
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 我是菜鸟……不会改参数……
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<ofan> lemonhall: ..... 也许吧,我觉得挺牛叉的
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: 看文档咯
<ofan> ]
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 以我初中水平的英文？！
<edison0354> ofan: lemonhall：你俩在说啥？
<ofan> edison0354: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU4MjI4MzIw.html
<alvin_rxg> MopperWhite: http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html 除了语法需要，其他的词汇你可以查辞典的。再说了，多看看英文文档，你以后就是英语方面保送了
<MopperWhite> alvin_rxg: 谢谢……
<zhenbeiju55> kdlijian, 谢谢   ,,  搜到刚才看网页去了 ,,  英文就头大
<lemonhall> ofan: 图像识别领域里挺基础的东西。。本科或者研究生利用现成的库应该就能做出来啊。。。因为你刚大三吧。。。
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: 还好 gentoo有中文安装文档
<ofan> lemonhall: 不可能的,他这个是有学习能力的,而且准确率很高
<lemonhall> ofan: 他用得挺好的。。。。。用来稳定图像
<edison0354> lemonhall: IOS的SDK有8GB+
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... 图像识别 .... 那本科就能做，就是神奇人物了。比爱因斯坦还牛逼
<zhenbeiju55> 呵呵 , 前几天没事看了 文档了 ~~
<lemonhall> ofan: 额，我再看看这视频。。我怎么觉得没什么特别的学习能力
<zhenbeiju55> kdlijian, 在作U盘启动盘的时候不会了 ,
<zhenbeiju55> 望少没有搜到 ,
<zhenbeiju55> 网上 ..
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: 也可以用其他的，比如Ubuntu Live USB安装，都一样的。
<ofan> lemonhall: 机器学习 貌似只有研究生开,或者高年级选修的可能会学
<lemonhall> microcai: 不是啊，这种东西确实有很多很不错到库的，比如车牌的那个框框，从监视录像里提取出来
<ofan> lemonhall: 你说的是ocr吧
<lemonhall> microcai: 然后识别出来。。。基础到算法。。那肯定本科不行
<edison0354> ofan: 你确定这个是最新技术？
<zhenbeiju55> 在ubuntu自带的工具~~    我怎么没想到呢 ...  以为只能做ubuntu的系统..
<chgtg> zhenbeiju55: 网上很多很多
<ofan> edison0354: 咋了,你也觉得out了?
<edison0354> ofan: 那一群视频后期处理软件应该都有这功能啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 类似与OCR。。但是第一步要从视频里提取车牌，这个不是OCR。。。
<zhenbeiju55> chgtg,  嘿嘿
<ofan> edison0354: 他这个可以自动捕捉阿
<edison0354> ofan: 还有人脸识别什么的
<edison0354> ofan: 视频后期也是自动啊
<ofan> edison0354: 不光是人脸吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 你想啊，要从视频流里定位车的车牌。。然后才能识别
<edison0354> ofan: 我举个例子⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你这个就类似人脸识别嘛
<ofan> edison0354: 他这个是动态的确定要捕捉的图像
<edison0354> ofan: lemonhall: 你俩听这个人的英语鸭梨大吗？
<edison0354> ofan: 似的
<lemonhall> ofan: 就是没看太懂。。学习能力是啥。。我再去看一边
<edison0354> ofan: 是的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 挺大的。。。口音重
<ofan> edison0354: 还行,优点印度口音,或者俄罗斯那边的
<edison0354> ofan: 我觉得是俄罗斯⋯⋯
<edison0354> ofan: 印度的还好些
<ofan> edison0354: 恩,这人是捷克的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 可能我不是搞这个领域的。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我咋觉得。。。这个不是啥米新技术呢
<edison0354> lemonhall: 说的就跟我是搞图像识别的一样⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我也觉得不是新的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 至多是对现有技术的一个拼装和再应用
<ofan> edison0354: 表示印度口音完全听不懂
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: 据说ubuntu带的工具只能做ubuntu的系统 我也没测试过
<edison0354> lemonhall: 水果多少年前的iphoto都能自动识别所有照片里的人脸并自动归类了
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: 不过unetbootin是肯定可以做的
<ofan> lemonhall: 我觉得这个还是挺帅的,也可能我孤陋寡闻了
<edison0354> ofan: google技术那边有个印度人啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 也不是。。。就是一个模式识别。。。加入了学习功能。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: fcp和AE肯定有类似功能，不过不是实时的，机器强点就能做实时了
<zhenbeiju55> kdlijian,  刚才试了一下  不行 ...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你说的学习功能是啥意思？
<zhenbeiju55> 不能选中uiso文件
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我没看懂，这个系统在怎么学习。。所以不好说
<if_else> roylez_: 兄，在不
<roylez_> .
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: 那就用unetbootin，能做各种发行版
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有在学习吗？不就是图像识别？
<zhenbeiju55> apt-get install  unetbootin 行不行
<ofan> edison0354: 那人说的会学习..
<edison0354> ofan: 我没觉得
<kdlijian> zhenbeiju55: 去软件中心找啊先。
<edison0354> ofan: 可能他说的学习和你理解的学习不一样
<if_else> 有用 maildrop 的兄台吗？我的 maildrop 不能把邮件分发到指定 文件夹中？是 filter 规则的问题吗？谢谢
<zhenbeiju55> 哦  ...  被老师的终端使用给摧残了 ..........
<edison0354> ofan: iphoto都可以自动把人脸按人归类，准确率还挺不错的，那和这个不是很类似吗？
<ofan> edison0354: 就是机器学习的意思
<edison0354> ofan: 你说的是人工智能的那个学习？
<ofan> edison0354: 这个是物体的跟踪,速度和准确率都很高
<zhenbeiju55> 找到啦  谢谢
<ofan> edison0354: 恩
<caleb-> 车排比人脸简单多了吧
<caleb-> s/排/牌
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不知道。。。反正觉得不是什么新技术。。公安大哥们也上过类似系统
<edison0354> ofan: iphoto也可以啊，你确认几个脸以后，它识别准确里就会变高了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个就是这个的简化我觉得
<edison0354> lemonhall: 只不过那个只能识别一种，这个识别多种而已
<edison0354> lemonhall: 动态识别对象就是这个了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 模式识别。。对机器来说。。。人脸和车牌之间，貌似木多大区别
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有的吧……车牌只要那个形状
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你们都是图案啊。。。图案
<ofan> 看你什么算法吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人脸要分出来那是谁的脸⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不是照相机那个人脸识别
<lyper> vsftpd里的虚拟用户能指定访问权限吗？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 拍照：囧：AB3423C
<zhenbeiju55> .. kdlijian  只能进终端试试 ,, 软件商店提示不受信任..
<lemonhall> edison0354: 估计电脑看到这个牌照会囧
<lyper> 有人做过VSFTPD服务器吗
<lyper> 寻求帮助呀
<edison0354> lemonhall: 嗯，它可以识别出车牌以后再OCR出来具体的号码
<edison0354> lemonhall: 人脸就得根据特征确定出来是ofan的脸还是你的脸
<ofan> edison0354: 这个并不是识别,就是跟踪..
<lemonhall> edison0354: 提取，变换成平面图案，清晰化，然后交给OCR的类似程序就好了。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 对每帧画面进行识别也就是跟踪了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你家的OCR能认人脸啊…⋯
<lemonhall> ofan: 是发现某个模式。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 不可能有模式
<lemonhall> ofan: 额。。。你的确是完全不太懂图像识别。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 搜索一下模式识别吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 要捕捉的图像都是动态确定的
<edison0354> ofan: 是的，所以对性能有一定的要求
<lemonhall> ofan: 是动态啊，就像 edison0354 说的那样，你想复杂了。。。每个帧是静态的麻
<edison0354> ofan: 你看他FPS也就不到20
<ofan> lemonhall: 模式 是要你先知道是什么模式阿
<lemonhall> ofan: 它定义了模式啊
<edison0354> ofan: 每秒静态20次也就是动态了
<lemonhall> ofan: 那个画方框的过程就是定义模式
<chgtg> lyper: N年前做过
<edison0354> ofan: 他先开始拉了个框框定义追踪对象啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 那就是机器学习了
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<lemonhall> ofan: ...........
<chgtg> lyper: 可以的
 * microcai 都 TM 这讨论什么呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 不太懂，我不是学计算机的。。但是觉得你对人工智能的定义太宽泛了
<edison0354> ofan: 如果有学习，最多也就是追踪途中扩大了一些定位的信息，使定位更精确
<ofan> lemonhall: 人工智能本来就很宽泛阿
<lemonhall> ofan: 我们说的这个步骤，从一个图像里寻找一个模式。。。远远还达不到机器学习的程度。。。
 * microcai 人工智能的意思就是，这个智能是程序员这个人写死了进去的/
<lemonhall> ofan: 下面他说的那个，手可以变近变远。。。。那个过程才能算是学习吧。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 可以有一定程度的学习的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我只是说，从一张图像里面搜寻一个OBJECT。。。这算鸟机器学习啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 比如第二帧跟第一帧有些区别，他可以把这个区别分析了以后加进识别库里
<edison0354> lemonhall: 也算一定程度的学习了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你说的那个确实不算
<lemonhall> microcai: 额。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你听懂我意思没？
<ofan> lemonhall: 主要是这个精确度很牛逼
 * microcai 你们都TMD的不懂什么是学习
<lemonhall> edison0354:我听懂了。。。。多个帧估计是啊
 * microcai 学习就是要，会设计师没设计到的功能
<lemonhall> microcai: 所以我才是个小本啊。。小本
<lemonhall> microcai: 自卑的飘过，都不想找女人了。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 咱们一群人都去握个鸡爪让他分析，他就不一定能分析出来了，视频里那个环境比较简单
<lemonhall> edison0354: ofan 机器学习，据我所知，有几个领域我是知道的，绝对可以算是机器学习。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 而且视频分析还有个优点，大部分情况下，两帧之间，识别对象的位移不会很大
<lemonhall> edison0354: ofan 比如，从一堆文献里发现新的词汇。。。语言识别。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 我觉得这玩意没那么简单的,那个捕捉大熊猫的,视频分辨率很低也能做到精确识别
<lemonhall> edison0354: 具体我也不懂。。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我觉得我说的那个应该也算学习的吧
<edison0354> ofan: 特征分析啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不太懂啊不太懂，不是读人工智能或者图像识别的啊
<edison0354> ofan: 机器才不管你是大熊猫还是大灰狼呢
<edison0354> lemonhall: 同不是
<ofan> edison0354: 视频分辨率很低阿
<lemonhall> ofan: 大熊猫那个太没难度了啊。。摔。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 分辨率再低，有特征就行⋯⋯
<ofan> lemonhall: 你想的可能没难度,但是做起来就很有难度了
<lemonhall> ofan: 整个图像都是里就那么一坨黑白到东西在动啊，在动啊。。。
<caleb-> 最近有个鼓捣班马 barcode 的挺有意思
<caleb-> 用 pattern 记录跟踪野生班马
<lyper> chgtg: 要怎么做才能配置成功能，求教
<edison0354> ofan: 人家现在还哼首歌就能知道是啥歌呢，比这个难多了我感觉
<lemonhall> ofan: 你想复杂了，这类东西我这种烂水平都可以写出来。。利用现成的库
<ofan> lemonhall: 额 人家可是原创的
<ofan> 说了是unique的
<lemonhall> ofan: 谁告诉你他每行代码都是自己写的啊～～～
<edison0354> ofan: intel还有个opencv的
<lemonhall> ofan: 人家只是说他的想法是UNIQUE的啊，摔～～～
<ofan> lemonhall: predator阿,他给这算法起的名字
<lemonhall> ofan: 老外一般更标榜自己的想法是原创的。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 你玩过那个宅男的玩具没有？
<lyper> chgtg: 我的VSFTPD服务器启用了ghuest_enable，目前看起来只能用虚拟用户来登录这个FTP服务器
<fillayu> go to sleep
<MopperWhite> [space] 一位ALS患者在生命走到尽头前用脚贡献了最后一个代码补丁，修正了GNOME中一个存在了9年的BUG。
<MopperWhite> ALS是肌肉萎缩性侧索硬化症 <http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%82%8C%E8%82%89%E8%90%8E%E7%B8%AE%E6%80%A7%E5%81%B4%E7%B4%A2%E7%A1%AC%E5%8C%96%E7%97%87>， 是一种渐进和致命的神经退行性疾病，病人的肌肉会逐渐衰弱、萎缩，丧失运动能力。上面这位，Adrian Hands就是一位ALS病人，他在已经失去了运动能力、双手残废无法使用键盘的情况下，用脚在一个莫尔斯码键盘模拟
<MopperWhite> 器上编写代码，为GNOME提交了生 命中最后一个patch。
<lemonhall> ofan: 就是那个在一张纸上玩有个图案。。然后投影在屏幕上一个3D图像
<fillayu> MopperWhite  so powerful
<MopperWhite> fillayu: ？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 叫。。。什么来着，虚拟实景？
<ofan> lemonhall: 没有
<edison0354> ofan: 那个大熊猫没有任何难度⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: IPHONE上也有的。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 虚拟现实？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不是一个东西啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不是啦，就是把一场纸上，画个图案，然后摄像头拍着这张纸
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哦，你说那个啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 然后在这张纸的位置投影出任何你想要的东西，2D也罢，3D也罢。。叫啥来着。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: psp有个游戏就基于这个的⋯⋯
<lyper> chgtg: 不过我希望虚拟用户中，有一个“管理员”用户，可以访问，上传，下载服务器目录下所有的文件。另一部分用户只可以在一个目录下上传下载文件
<edison0354> lemonhall: 电脑上也有个软件能玩这个
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这东西到第一部就是追踪那个特征图案啊。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 嗯⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我找到JAVA和C#的代码了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 所以这个就跟视频处理那个技术是一样的⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 关键能捕捉任何东西
<lemonhall> edison0354: ANDROID下已经顺利移植了
<edison0354> lemonhall: 最基本的追踪就是绿幕了
<leyle> ee 的那个脚本 要是能换成 axel 的多线程下载就好了
<edison0354> ofan: 自动分析对象特征啊
<leyle> wget 晚上不给力阿
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩横，我试过捕捉更复杂的图案，挺好玩的
<edison0354> ofan: lemonhall说的那个东西也是可以识别任何平面图像的
<ofan> edison0354: 这个只是说的容易吧
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/PvxdY.png  这个速度让人崩溃阿
<edison0354> ofan: 我没说它容易……只是说它不是新技术⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 额 我也没说他是新技术
<lemonhall> ofan: 真的不难，反正基础库是很经典的算法，貌似。。。。我调用的时候，出口参数就是个X，Y。。。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 汗，那咱们在这里讨论啥⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 宅男专用好玩到技术
<edison0354> lemonhall: 嗯⋯⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 电脑里出现的一般是初音啊啥啊一类的…⋯
<lemonhall> ofan: 我倒是觉得他最后那个把图像稳定下来的那一段很有意思。。用来拍电影和MV绝对很赞。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 他这个肯定是基于之前的技术基础上的
<ofan> http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/Z.Kalal/
<lemonhall> ofan: 因为好像要拍那种图像听困难的
<edison0354> ofan: 本来就不是新东西嘛
<ofan> lemonhall: 貌似代码也自己写的
<edison0354> ofan: 其实MS那个kendle都很牛B了
<edison0354> ofan: 额，叫啥来着⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 我觉得这个比kinect更牛逼
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我想起来了。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 人脸识别这种技术。。。
<edison0354> ofan: 基本一样的东西
<lemonhall> edison0354: 佳能相机不是都有么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我刚刚说了啊⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 广告上。。。。一拍。。。。
<zhenbeiju55> 哈哈 开机了  谢谢 刚才帮忙的kd
<ofan> edison0354: 他的代码,貌似可以在linux下编译使用...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 那个只是很简单的识别出了那是个脸，并不能识别出是谁的脸
<lemonhall> edison0354: 然后集体照片就已经自动对焦了。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 对应的是眼睛，鼻子，嘴等人脸特征
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我很久以前看过一篇人脸识别的文章
<ofan> edison0354: 人家都有论文了,所以至少肯定一下有点创新的...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 额。。这不和我说的一样嘛，先抓出车牌。。。至于比对是不是你到脸。。那个就是比对指纹一样了吧。。
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我所的iphoto的难点就在于认出来那是谁的脸⋯⋯
<ofan> 貌似用的opencv
<edison0354> ofan: 看我刚才说啥来着⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 把你的脸转换成一堆矩阵，然后算两个矩阵之间的距离？
<edison0354> ofan: 我个不会编程的都能想到用opencv…⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我只知道最后的算法的原理就是这个了。。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 我也知道阿
<lemonhall> ofan: 你是学计算机的。。。有木有！！！！
<ofan> lemonhall: 不是
 * microcai 都 TM 扯淡。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不会那样的，最多先把眼睛什么的变成点，然后再怎么弄，完全不知道这个怎么做的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 他真不是学计算机的⋯⋯
 * microcai  是要进行各种滤波的。
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • Intel945G + arch + openbox 升级内核和xorg后，分辨率不对了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325805&p=2276434#p2276434 最近刚升级了内核和xorg， 结果问题来了，分辨率不对了，1440x900的宽屏，只能1280X1024着看。 原本到显示是正确的，KMS也都开了，可都没用了。 而且最奇怪的是，我一般喜欢用startX启动图形界面，而 ...
<lemonhall> microcai: 不懂。。。
<lemonhall> microcai: 我们纯粹在从很宅的领域来讨论。。。图个高兴
<leyle> 在使用ls -l的时候，如何能让大小显示那里显示用MB或者KB做单位阿？
<jimmyxu> leyle: -h
<leyle> jimmyxu: 恩，谢谢了
<cuihao> 额，firefox-nightly 6.0a1 是啥东西？这么快……
<ghosTM55> 晚上好啊~~~~
<afiredp1> ^k^, 你是在图形界面下？
<ofan> lemonhall: 不过这玩意挺激发人兴趣的 hoho
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 好！
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 你MAC用的啥IME？
<ghosTM55> edison0354: FIT
<^k^> afiredp1, 我在学博士理查德华莱士在加州奥克兰的电脑。  ㍭ 
<lemonhall> ofan: 你到底学啥的？
<ofan> lemonhall: 我看到这视频的时候,就想到应用到机器人身上..
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 一样啊⋯⋯
<ofan> lemonhall: 通信的
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 这个输入法不好...
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 词库不好
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 我还是喜欢fcitx神马的
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 嗯，主要是词库有问题
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 有时候上词也有bug
<afiredp1> ^k^, what？
<ghosTM55> edison0354: y
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 不过话说现在FIT是用的sunpinyin的引擎
<lemonhall> ofan: 我来告诉你最简单的，你马上就能用的算法把
<^k^> afiredp1, 难道你不明白吗？  ㍭ 
<lemonhall> ofan: 概率论学完了吧？
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 但是有问题啊，我感觉还是自身程序的问题
<ofan> lemonhall: 模式识别我知道阿
<afiredp1> ^k^, 博士理查德华莱士在加州奥克兰?
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 不知道
<ghosTM55> edison0354: en...
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 我就期待啥时候出google pinyin的MAC版
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 已经有测试版本了，好像
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 有日文的
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 不知道，我没用过
<lemonhall> ofan: 我当初最感兴趣的是垃圾邮件的识别算法。。。好神奇啊
<^k^> afiredp1, 我相信他会乐于知道。  ㍭ 
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 如果google出，我就用google的
<lemonhall> ofan: 我好像总是对从文本里抽取东西感兴趣。。。。。
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 身为G粉，这个是必须的⋯⋯
<ofan> lemonhall: 额..
<ghosTM55> edison0354: 呵呵，我不是什么粉，我就选择最好的
<afiredp1> 有谁知道 这个是什么意思博士理查德华莱士在加州奥克兰？
<lemonhall> ofan: 我对语言本身很着迷。。。。看来是。。你对图像很着迷。。
<edison0354> afiredp1: 他是机器人，瞎说的
<lemonhall> ofan: 你知道这说明什么嘛？
<afiredp1> ^k^,  完全不明白你在说什么呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 我喜欢看黄色小说，你喜欢看AV。。。。。。。。。。。。
<ghosTM55> 如果google作恶，我一样不会继续使用google的东西
<ofan> lemonhall: 没有,是我对图像处理了解的很少
<ofan> lemonhall: 擦..
<afiredp1> edison0354, 哦 还有这样的啊，
<^k^> afiredp1, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍭ 
<ofan> ghosTM55: google天天都作恶...
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 额
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<afiredp1> edison0354, 呵呵，好搞笑的机器人
<lemonhall> ofan: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<ofan> 不过跟baidu,gfw比起来google做的恶是可以忍受的..
<edison0354> ofan: google作恶，举例？
<ofan> edison0354: 会扫描你的邮件
<ghosTM55> ofan: 比如?
<ofan> ghosTM55: 扫描邮件
<edison0354> ofan: 扫病毒啊
<ofan> edison0354: 是内容阿
<ghosTM55> ofan: 扫描邮件是肯定的，否则怎么知道放在你gmail旁边的广告怎么投放
<edison0354> ofan: 扫吧，咋了？
<ghosTM55> ofan: 你重要的邮件会放在google上去进行传递那是个人安全意识的问题
<edison0354> ghosTM55: +10086
<ofan> ghosTM55: 对阿,你咋知道它不会泄漏给别人的
<edison0354> ofan: 泄露过吗？
<edison0354> ofan: 那要像你这样你就不用上网了⋯⋯
<edison0354> ofan: 用纸币还会把你的指纹泄露出去呢
<ofan> edison0354: 你不知道,不代表不会吧,以前也报道过google和国家安全局关系密切
<edison0354> ofan: 走在大街上会泄露你的长相⋯⋯
<ofan> edison0354: 你这就是抬杠了
<edison0354> ofan: …⋯
<ghosTM55> ofan: 还是那句话，重要的邮件你放在google上是你个人安全意识的问题，哪怕google没有这样的行为，一家这样规模的公司背后肯定是有无数眼睛盯着的，尤其是政府
<myke2> E = m * c^2
<ghosTM55> ofan: 我gmail就是用来邮件列表讨论和交流，讨论的东西都是google groups上公开所有人都可以看到的，我为什么需要担心泄露给别人?
<lemonhall> ofan: 不扫描邮件怎么知道哪些是垃圾邮件啊。。我摔
<ofan> ghosTM55: 这话放到哪家公司不都一样么,你用163的邮箱 也不放重要的东西,也没人会查你
<happyaron> ofan: 所以有很多人自己搭邮件服务器啊。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 没用的。。。。。
<ghosTM55> ofan: 当然不一样了，163支持j,k,o这种vim式的快捷键么?
<edison0354> happyaron: 确实没用⋯⋯
 * kenifanying 对于通过某些算法机器扫描我的邮件完全可以接收……
<lemonhall> happyaron: 自己搭建依旧逃不过审查
<happyaron> lemonhall: edison0354 为啥？
<ofan> ghosTM55: 你搞个firefox+pentadactyl
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 举手~
 * kenifanying 你又怕垃圾邮件，又不让人家扫描从而帮助出去垃圾邮件，那该咋样？
<ghosTM55> ofan: 那个我倒是不知道 :)
<myke2> ofan: 还不如thunderbird
<ghosTM55> ofan: 不过我是洁癖，不喜欢装太多不必要的插件
<edison0354> happyaron: 国家要扫你的东西太简单了吧，你上网要通过网通那边⋯⋯于是⋯⋯
<ofan> ghosTM55: 我目前就用这一个
<happyaron> edison0354: 可以加密存储加密传输吧
<ghosTM55> ofan: 你难道autoproxy，adblock这种都不用?
<ofan> ghosTM55: 不用
<lemonhall> happyaron: 不讨论这个问题。。。我也是听信谣言。。但是我知道有这种系统
<jimmyxu> TLS 目前还是很有用的…~
<happyaron> edison0354: 当然，前提是加密方式破解这个不算。
<edison0354> happyaron: 不能解密？不知道
<ofan> ghosTM55: 装ff就为了体验下这个插件
<edison0354> happyaron: 嗯
<ghosTM55> ofan: 是么，有什么好?
<happyaron> edison0354: 如果国家动用那个破解，那就要动动脑来处理加密了。
<ofan> ghosTM55: 模拟vim的环境吧
<ofan> ghosTM55: 不用鼠标的
<happyaron> edison0354: 比如每天更换一次密钥啥的。
<edison0354> happyaron: 我完全不知道SSL是咋加密的
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 如果用gpg加密，是不是不容易破解?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 其实。。。很多傻瓜都不用GPG加密自己的邮件的
<ghosTM55> ofan: 那还有个叫vimpre...什么的
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我就是傻瓜之一？
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: 大部分人都只是用那个签名吧…
<happyaron> edison0354: 你完全可以不用SSL加密
<ghosTM55> ofan: 好像也是做这个的，我浏览器还是用鼠标，比较方便，touchpad
<lemonhall> happyaron: 明文跑在EMAIL上的东西太多了
<ofan> ghosTM55: 是那个的改良版 据说
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 不会吧
<happyaron> lemonhall: gpg就一定安全吗？
<happyaron> not sure
 * edison0354 这里的东西都是明文的
<jimmyxu> happyaron: so far so good...
<myke2> ghosTM55: pentadactyl, 是vimperator的fork
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 只能说相对安全了
<ghosTM55> myke2: 了解了
 * edison0354 那话说用SSL连IRC有啥意义？
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 嗯
<lemonhall> happyaron: 绝对安全不可能。。但是相当安全了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: :)
<ghosTM55> ofan: 我是emacs党，也不用firemacs那个插件 :)
<jimmyxu> 反正目前某东西只能干扰 TLS 握手或连接，还没有能实时解密的证据…
<happyaron> edison0354: 至少game for windows不能在你说了敏感词的时候reset你
<ofan> ghosTM55: emacs直接内置w3m么 不是
<happyaron> lemonhall: 这倒是。
<ghosTM55> ofan: 我就是用普通的浏览器，不是绝对的键盘控
<ofan> ghosTM55: 我也是,基本都用chrome
<ghosTM55> ofan: 浏览器肯定是用图形界面的，不用w3m这种，我要看youtube的
<ghosTM55> ofan: chrome要是出内置proxy，就爽YY了
<MaskRay> ghosTM55: pentadactyl 用 emacs bindings，比如搜索一下：' based on beslayed's pentadactyl configuration with Emacs bindings'
<ofan> ghosTM55: 直接全局代理
<ghosTM55> MaskRay: 说了，没兴趣，对这种插件
<myke2> MaskRay: 有个专门的emacs插件的
<ghosTM55> ofan: 不喜欢全局代理，而且mac下全局代理的话，itunes等软件打开会崩溃
<edison0354> ofan: chrome有个扩展，类似字符网页终端，还能把图片变成字符
<lemonhall> happyaron: 起码理论上来说，现在要破解非对称加密的东西。。。还是需要很长时间的嘛。。。。
 * leyle 用什么邮件客户端好呢？evolution不给力阿
<ofan> 说到安全,要具体说是哪种问题吧,是储存安全,传输安全,访问安全还是神马的
<leyle> thunderbird 也不爽阿，
<happyaron> lemonhall: 可能写软件的时候就留了后门
<edison0354> leyle: web gmail王道！
<ghosTM55> leyle: thunderbird不是很好?
<myke2> lemonhall: RSA算是非对称加密吧
<edison0354> happyaron: …⋯
<lemonhall> happyaron: GPG是开源的吧？
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: 对
<leyle> thunderbird 字体不爽， gmail现在半残了，
<ofan> edison0354: 图片转ascii?
<edison0354> ofan: 是的
<ghosTM55> leyle: 字体可以自己调的
<lemonhall> myke2: RSA是非对称的
<happyaron> lemonhall: 开源又如何呢，如果开发者就是有人雇佣的呢
<gebjgd> leyle, 字体显示不爽是你的设置问题+
<lemonhall> happyaron: ..................
<ofan> edison0354: 写过 hoho
<MaskRay> myke2: firemacs 不好用 conqueror 不好用
<gebjgd> leyle, 不是thunderbird的问题
<ghosTM55> happyaron:这个倒不会
<lemonhall> happyaron: 这样不好啊，happy，你要阳光些。。。。
<TopWinStudio> 问一下谁用过virtualbox的无缝模式？？
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 开发者即使有人雇佣，但是全世界那么多人盯着的
<edison0354> ofan: 另一个类似w3m的东西叫啥来着？
<jimmyxu> edison0354: lynx
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 一点都不好
<ofan> edison0354: links? lynx?
<leyle> gebjgd: 额，那个雷鸟不管咋个整，都有点虚脱的感觉，
<ghosTM55> happyaron: debian等都是用gpg的，会没有人审核gpg的安全性就决定用这个?
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 但是有几个人看那些代码呢
<edison0354> ofan: lynx，嗯
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 怎么不好了？？
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 再内嵌一堆汇编，更很少有人看了
<ghosTM55> happyaron: debian这种，肯定是要经过挑选才认定使用的，你说是吧
<gebjgd> leyle, 没觉得
<gebjgd> leyle, 我这里很好
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 我这里开了之后图标什么的都不正常了
<happyaron> ghosTM55: 只能说gpg比较好，但是也不能说它安全。
<gebjgd> leyle, 用了快3年了
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 不是挺好的吗？是不是不需要在窗口里面，窗口可以随意运行吗？
<leyle> gebjgd: 截图一张的你的我看一下，是不是我没调整好阿，
<ghosTM55> happyaron: 对啊，没有绝对安全的 :)
<happyaron> 还有人说DSA比RSA难破呢。
<TopWinStudio> myke2: 那是你的问题吧？？
<gebjgd> leyle, 不截图
<ofan> edison0354: 这个挺有意思的 http://www.youku.com/playlist_show/id_5197572.html
<gebjgd> leyle, 用的opensuse字体
<leyle> gebjgd: 截嘛，
<lemonhall> happyaron: 加密解密领域的第一条说法就是，所谓安全是，你把一个保险箱放在贼的面前让他去开，它都弄不开。。这称之为安全
<gebjgd> leyle, 没网
<myke2> TopWinStudio: 还有没必要, 我是在tiling wm里面
<edison0354> ofan: https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bjekedpipaedojkbialnhabcecmfpofh
<leyle> gebjgd: 哦，你用的 opensuse，
<happyaron> lemonhall: 看你要防止谁看啊
<gebjgd> leyle, 用的老婆的win7上网本
<gebjgd> leyle, 我用的arch
<leyle> gebjgd: 擦，没网，意念上来的，……
<gebjgd> leyle, 拷贝的opensuse字体
<leyle> gebjgd: 哦，
<edison0354> ofan: 太多了⋯⋯
<happyaron> lemonhall: 可能你的保险箱就是贼做的，只不过以前没人知道。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 你被阴谋论毒害啦
<ofan> edison0354: 系列阿
<gebjgd> leyle, 是没网，用的老婆的上网本
<edison0354> lemonhall: 他好黑⋯⋯
<leyle> gebjgd: 那个字体很好？网上下载的不？具体名字就叫 opensuse.ttf?
<edison0354> ofan: 嗯，不看⋯⋯太多⋯⋯
<lemonhall> edison0354: 他适合写副黑小说。。。摔
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: ；奥；啊
<gebjgd> leyle, 安装opensuse，把里面的字体拷贝出来
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 来了？？
<leyle> ge
<leyle> gebjgd: …………
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 恩，一直挂着来着
<ghosTM55> 对了，这里多少朋友用11.04了
<happyaron> lemonhall: 要是说普通人之间，那不存在这个问题，涉及到政府就不好说了。
<myke2> lemonhall: 几年前就有16x位数被分解的消息了
<ghosTM55> 我是已经在用了，比较稳定，没什么问题，用着比较爽
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 用过virtualbox吗？？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 原来那句话说得没错啊，每一个阳光少男的背后都有无数的阴影啊。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你觉得我有阴影吗？
<lemonhall> myke2: 相对安全嘛。。。MD5不是都被山东人搞定了？
<qinglingquan> gebjgd: linux下有没有好的等宽点阵字体?
<gebjgd> leyle, 我所有的字体都有
<wzssyqa> lemonhall: 求诊断
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 没有用过
<gebjgd> leyle, win的 mac的 opensuse的
<myke2> lemonhall: md5和RSA存在本质区别
<gebjgd> leyle, 网上自己找
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 小字号中文？
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: md5 是摘要…
<lemonhall> myke2: 我记得我看得书说，只要量子计算机没研制成功。。。2048位的RSA算法都是安全的。。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 小字号
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, opensuse的很给力
<myke2> lemonhall: 素数分解很热门, 算法层出不穷的
<ofan> lemonhall: 研制成功了 使用的位数就更大了
<lemonhall> myke2: 不懂不懂。。。。。
<myke2> lemonhall: 还有量子计算机并不是没有研制成功, 只是目前性能还不行.
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥字体？总有个名号吧
<happyaron> 算法是安全的，实现安全吗？
<lemonhall> myke2: RSA这种算法，不是说。。。理论上来说需要一个不可逆的F（N）么。。。。
<caleb-> lemonhall: 保险箱的 spec 都交给他，他都打不开才安全
<lemonhall> caleb-: 恩，对，是这么说的！！！
<lemonhall> myke2: 具体来说就是用的大素数不可分解？
<lemonhall> myke2: 我回忆起来一点点儿了。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 是很难分解
<lemonhall> myke2: ACM的精英啊。。。。
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA%E5%8A%A0%E5%AF%86%E6%BC%94%E7%AE%97%E6%B3%95#.E5.AE.89.E5.85.A8
<lemonhall> ofan: 我数学很烂的。。。。。我只回忆起来一成。。。。
<caleb-> 有量子加密算法的
<myke2> MaskRay: 今天Google怎么回事?
<caleb-> 我等小民不用怕被量子解密
<caleb-> 解出来也不过一堆黄片
<MaskRay> myke2: 不知道，最近 gmail 很慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, sim sun
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用的默认配置
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ...
<myke2> MaskRay: 你上次用的那个bc还是dc什么的怎么用的
<myke2> MaskRay: ipv6也连不上了
<ubw_> 期待有生之年能看见量子计算机普及
 * lemonhall 哇撒。。。1024都已经不安全了。。。。
<MaskRay> myke2: 卓别林诞辰
<myke2> MaskRay: 无关的
<myke2> MaskRay: 是Reset && Ignore
<MaskRay> myke2: dc -e xxxxP
<debianer> MaskRay: 直接用emacs的jabber插件可以聊gtalk
<soiamso> 支付宝，还不能在64bit的机器上跑？
<ofan> myke2: 应该是gfw屏蔽teredo协议了
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 可以
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: simsun, 点阵 size 9-13 没有8号
<happyaron> lemonhall: debian已经禁止<2048R的key了。
<jimmyxu> myke2: tunnelbroker.net
<MaskRay> debianer: BitlBee
<caleb-> myke2: gogoc 能用不？
<myke2> MaskRay: 加密的?
<myke2> MaskRay: 编码的?
<MaskRay> myke2: 256进制
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 我用alipay 提示的插件，按装后还是不能在 ubuntu 下登录
<debianer> MaskRay: 我装了那个，但一直没怎么用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 9号还不够小
<debianer> MaskRay: 我都是用jabber
<edison0354> ofan: 是GFW屏蔽了某些teredo服务器
<myke2> MaskRay: 如何转换过去呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我12寸的屏幕
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃
<myke2> edison0354: New technology? 以前都是Reset
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 重起系统才可以......
<edison0354> myke2: ？
<caleb-> 直接 ban ip?
<myke2> edison0354: ping下m$的teredo
<lemonhall> happyaron: 额。。。。
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 俺当时装的时候重启下浏览器就好了= =
<edison0354> myke2: 那个是被屏蔽的我记得
<lemonhall> happyaron: 难道现在都4096得搞啊
<myke2> edison0354: 是 ip block, keyword 还是 dns
<ofan> edison0354: 我这显式能连接上,但是访问不了
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 现在拿着个 宝令 就可以解决所有问题了？
<edison0354> myke2: 不知道，不过ban ip是最简单的吧
<ofan> edison0354: 换过几个服务器
<myke2> MaskRay: 如何转过去呢?
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 没用过，未成年
<edison0354> ofan: 我几个月前连过miredo，忘了哪个服务器了，反正能用
<ofan> myke2: ms teredo服务器很早就被xx了
<happyaron> lemonhall: master key 4096R, 平时用的subkey 2048R，每1-2年一过期。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 继续去看海贼王。。。。。
<myke2> ofan: 好吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: …⋯
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 还是不行最高就5000，很久以前在taobao买手提都过5000了
<lemonhall> happyaron: 真是很保守啊。。。。
<edison0354> happyaron: 新版的xcode自动生成git了⋯⋯
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 拆单付…
<MaskRay> myke2:  ghc -e 'interact $ show . foldl (\x c->x*256+Data.Char.ord c) 0'
<soiamso> jimmyxu: 分两天付款？
<jimmyxu> soiamso: 反正像俺这种东八区半夜活动的那是个办法~
<soiamso> MaskRay: 还在研究 ？
<happyaron> lemonhall: master key仅在签署别人公钥和生成subkey的时候拿出来使用
<myke2> MaskRay: 高级的语言.
<happyaron> edison0354: xcode是啥？
<happyaron> jimmyxu: hotot似乎又出新版了
<edison0354> happyaron: 水果的IDE
<happyaron> edison0354: o
<MaskRay> soiamso: 水平不行，写不出 pointfree 的，弄了这么多参数
<ofan> myke2: 现在能访问了貌似
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 要想真正地 nightly 去用 ppa:jimmyxu/hotot 吧
<jimmyxu> happyaron: hotot-team 那个是确认能跑起来之后复制过去的，一般会延迟一两天的…
<happyaron> jimmyxu: o
<lemonhall> happyaron: 恩，那天看了一个台湾人写的你们DEBIAN里面的流程。。实在是像老鼠会啊。。。4096的签署。。。在稍微慢一些的机器上估计要跑好多秒。。。。。。。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我不想nightly，但是希望有稳定点的版本就跟进。。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: RSA的位数越高。。。就越来越慢。。。真是讨厌
<ofan> myke2: 现在好了,gmail显式登录ip为ipv6的
<happyaron> lemonhall: 嗯
<jimmyxu> lemonhall: /dev/random blocking
<myke2> ofan: m$?
<ofan> lemonhall: 只慢那么一下下,rsa一般不做数据加密
<ofan> myke2: miredo默认的服务器
<myke2> ofan: 那个不是不推荐用
<ofan> myke2: 之前我一直用那个,现在用的teredo.iks-jena.de
<lemonhall> ofan: 对现代计算机来说。。。无所谓。。。毕竟现在CPU越来越快了。。。。只是说记得生成4096密钥的时候。。。那个速度啊。。摔。。。
<happyaron> ofan: 100% packet loss
<MaskRay> ghc -e 'interact$show.foldl((.Data.Char.ord).(+).(*256))0'
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么了
<MaskRay> 总算没参数了
<ofan> happyaron: 啥? 估计关了icmp了吧
<ofan> lemonhall: 是很慢..
<happyaron> ofan: ping6 哪里都这结果
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 64 bytes from teredo.iks-jena.de (217.17.192.217): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=362 ms
<ofan> happyaron: 你也用miredo?
<happyaron> ofan: y
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 你用哪个服务器？
<blueghost> 在讨论什么呢， 怎么一点都看不懂
<ofan> happyaron: 用teredo.iks-jena.de这个试试
<jimmyxu> happyaron: tunnelbroker.net，放弃 teredo 了…
<ofan> 其实也是在配置文件里的
<happyaron> ok
<ofan> jimmyxu: tunnelbroker怎么用,是不是需要外网ip固定?
<lemonhall> blueghost: 给你看类似与IBM的那个，手写纸。。然后识别的技术啊。。。
<jimmyxu> ofan: 有更新 endpoint 的 api 的
<ofan> jimmyxu: 咋搞
<jimmyxu> ofan: ADSL 用户表示正常运行半年左右了
<ofan> jimmyxu: 速度怎么样,所有网站都能访问?
<jimmyxu> ofan: for the record, IPv6 不是翻墙的解决方案
<ofan> jimmyxu: 我知道,所以要找更好的
<jimmyxu> ofan: 乃的 /etc/ppp/ip-up.d 里放个脚本戳下 <https://ipv4.tunnelbroker.net/ipv4_end.php> 就行了
<jimmyxu> ofan: 配置的话那里挺全的
 * lemonhall 对了，求推荐一个教育网-公网的比较好用的VPN或者其他任何方式。。。我刚转换到教育网
 * lemonhall 这里学生多。。。求推荐
<ofan> jimmyxu: 我是通过路由上的
<jimmyxu> ofan: local 写成内网 ip
<soiamso> MaskRay: 我到现在都不明白point free 指的是什么
<MaskRay> soiamso: 我的理解是无参数
<soiamso> MaskRay: 你写这么多个点正常吗？
<MaskRay> soiamso: haskell wiki 上说常见的误解是以为 pointfree 是没有 (.)。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦， 不明白
<soiamso> MaskRay: 肯定不是，像 monad 那类就是 pointfree了吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个地址看看
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别是英文的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 看来是无参数写法，就叫pointfree ?
<soiamso> MaskRay: $ 你也用一下吧
<MaskRay> soiamso: 写不来，刚才用 cabal install pointfree 的 pointfree 转换的。。还有个 pointful 用来做逆操作
<soiamso> MaskRay: 对性能有提升？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个地址看看
<MaskRay> soiamso: 拿来显摆的。。
<soiamso> MaskRay: Point-free style can (clearly) lead to Obfuscation when used unwisely
<leyle> 有无方法更改 notify上的evolution 邮件客户端为 thunderbird？
<soiamso> leyle: 没有可能，除非 gnome  不用  evolution了
<leyle> soiamso: 囧，
<jimmyxu> happyaron ofan: 对了 tunnelbroker.net 那个可以为内网提供地址的~
<ofan> jimmyxu: 我用username:password@.... 貌似不管用
<soiamso> MaskRay: 有没有实战？
<jimmyxu> ofan: 不不…乃需要读那页上的说明
<vic> fvwm2.6发布了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 只有一次实际应用 haskell，拿来分析网页。。
 * microcai 上 launchpad.net TMD 的天天证书警告
 * microcai 上 launchpad.net 为何每次登录 SSL 证书都不一样？！
 * microcai cao
<blueghost> 谁知道如何解决 php 以 cgi 模式运行时， http 认证 的问题
<vic> 无视launchpad
<soiamso> MaskRay: http://www.douban.com/group/
<soiamso> blueghost: https ?
<jimmyxu> microcai: 有一个 s:/O=*.launchpad.net/OU=Domain Control Validated/CN=*.launchpad.net 的，一个 s:/O=launchpad.net/OU=Domain Control Validated/CN=launchpad.net 的
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不是， auth
<blueghost> soiamso:) 登录 的
<microcai> jimmyxu: ？
<jimmyxu> microcai: 反正 https://launchpad.net/ 和 https://edge.launchpad.net/ 的整数不一样
<jimmyxu> microcai: 证书*
<soiamso> blueghost: 不知道，原理不是都一样吗?
<MaskRay> soiamso: beginners@haskell.org?
<microcai> jimmyxu:  自从del了 CNNIC ， 访问  launchpad.net 经常证书警告
<blueghost> soiamso:) 不知道原理 怎么， http 官方说不行， 实际上也不行
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我的程序，有些 wordpress 登录不了
<myke2> MaskRay: 1227那题不是WA, 他在编译开关里面加上了整数越界
<soiamso> MaskRay: 说实话实战比上那个有用
<jimmyxu> microcai: LP 的证书是 GoDaddy 签的和 CNNIC 没啥关系啊~
<myke2> MaskRay: 其实模2^31, 无所谓的, 我设计上就让这点ignore了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 缺经验啊，你是指 Haskell 小组？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 还是看看 haskage 的项目
<blueghost> 11.04 装不了 ubuntu tweak
<MaskRay> myke2: fpc 默认溢出检查？
<blueghost> 提示 python < 2.7
<ofan> jimmyxu: 然后就用网站上给的设置命令?
<jimmyxu> ofan: yup
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是, 是衡阳那个OJ的编译参数中强制加入的
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 系统更将提示／boot空间不够怎么办？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=325813&p=2276501#p2276501 系统更新，却提示／boot空间不够，／boot我只分了100M，不知道哪些可以删除，哪些不能删除！请好心人帮忙！ ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 koc3155 — 2011-04-16 22:44
<ofan> jimmyxu: 现在设置不就会断线>
<ofan> ?
<jimmyxu> ofan: 不会啊不影响 v4 的
<MaskRay> /boot 100M 够了吧，删掉点内核就行了
<ofan> jimmyxu: 你用的是linux route2还是net tools
<lolicon> 有人用 zram 么（compcache）
<jimmyxu> ofan: route2
<jimmyxu> ofan: 现在直接写进 /etc/network/interfaces 里了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 现在大量活动。。5月可能就有空了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 我觉得 yesod 比 snapframework 更难
<ofan> jimmyxu: local写内网地址?
<jimmyxu> ofan: yup
<ofan> jimmyxu: 内网地址遍了不就得重来一遍?
<MaskRay> soiamso: web framework？对网页开发完全没概念
<jimmyxu> ofan: 无视 DHCP 自己在网段最后静态分配一个吧 :-S
<blueghost> 怎么装 flash 64 位的
<soiamso> MaskRay: 离开了web那些就更难懂了，没有什么标注，很多约定的东西
<ofan> jimmyxu: 不是,我经常换用不同的网络..
<jimmyxu> ofan: 哦那乃写脚本吧=____=
<ofan> 只能脚本搞下了
<MaskRay> soiamso: 你的主题跳跃性好大，我理解不了了
<swjz> （新手）神舟笔记本 ubuntu 10.10 没驱动 怎么办
<soiamso> MaskRay: 一般都很跳跃
<ofan> jimmyxu: 这个支持ipv6的dns解析么?
<microcai> jimmyxu:  钓鱼？
<soiamso> swjz:  i n 结构 ？
<jimmyxu> ofan: Anycasted IPv6 Caching Nameserver:2001:470:20::2
<jimmyxu> microcai: 自己看证书吧~
<soiamso> swjz: intel + nvidia
<swjz> 连网卡都没有
<microcai> jimmyxu:  ... 确实是钓鱼
<ofan> jimmyxu: 怎么用?
<myke2> MaskRay: gdb如何看寄存器
<jimmyxu> ofan: 扔 resolv.conf 里…
<soiamso> swjz: via 网卡 ？
<soiamso> swjz: 型号？
<ofan> jimmyxu: 额 貌似我都试过,以前都不管用
<swjz> 嗯 应该是
<MaskRay> myke2: info registers
<jimmyxu> ofan: 俺出于某些目的在本地跑了个 bind9 所以事情简单了许多= =其实 dnsmasq 试试？
<swjz> 神舟 A560P i7
<ofan> jimmyxu: bind9是干嘛的
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果我要看当前堆栈呢
<jimmyxu> ofan: named(8) - Internet domain name server
<soiamso> swjz: 你买的时候没有查芯片吗？
<myke2> MaskRay: 就是push了什么东西
<soiamso> swjz: http://www.360buy.com/product/353233.html
<swjz> 网卡没查
<soiamso> swjz: 随机系统是 linux
<swjz> 对
<swjz> 但是随机的什么都没有
<ofan> jimmyxu: O~~~
<lemonhall> swjz: 我爱VIA。。。。。。。。
<MopperWhite> FF4右上角的搜索框形同虚设啊
<lemonhall> swjz: 我的好多VIA的东西都需要编译。。。。。。
<lemonhall> swjz: BLESS。。。。。。。。。。。。
<swjz> ……
<MopperWhite> FF4不能用搜索框啊………………
<soiamso> swjz: 这个牛了，你买了什么？被强奸过的机器？国家规定至少装 freedos
<MaskRay> myke2: x $rsp ?
<swjz> 装的神马光标 硬盘都没分区
<swjz> 驱动也灭有
<swjz> linux的
<myke2> MaskRay: 只能看到一个字, 如果看一系列?
<lemonhall> swjz: 你中奖了。
<swjz> ……
<soiamso> swjz: 预装的那个系统不能上网吗？
<swjz> 不能.
<soiamso> swjz: 直接投诉
<swjz> ……那个系统早删了
<MaskRay> myke2: 汇编不会了
<soiamso> swjz: 现在都 1G网卡 的年代了，还骗你 10/100M的网卡，肯定芯片太便宜了
<swjz>  价钱便宜啊
<swjz> 网卡描述	1000Mbps以太网卡
<soiamso> swjz: 有线网卡也不行？
<swjz> 没写具体的
<swjz> 不行
<swjz> 插上网线没反应
<swjz> windows可以
<soiamso> 神州就是 wintel的
<swjz> 那应该兼容啊
<soiamso> swjz: 如果原来的linux都不行，那样直接退货吧
<swjz> ……
<soiamso> swjz: 如果可以那个驱动回家编译
<myke2> MaskRay: 比如p * (void *) foo; 如果我想看foo那个指针连着后面10个
<ofan> jimmyxu: 你用的是哪里的服务器?
<MaskRay> myke2: p/10
<jimmyxu> ofan: sjc
<myke2> MaskRay: 不是void *, 是int *
<jimmyxu> ofan: he.net 和电信在那里 peer 的
<ofan> jimmyxu: 新加坡的?
<swjz> 好吧 谢谢
<jimmyxu> ofan: san jose
<MaskRay> myke2: *foo@10
<soiamso> swjz: 我看见一台电脑预装 redflag 的但是被商家换成win 我是绝对不买的
<myke2> MaskRay: 这个只有在C有效
<myke2> MaskRay: p/10
<blueghost> 怎么装 flash player 64 啊
<ofan> jimmyxu: 没看到有这个..
<blueghost> ubuntu tweak 又装不了
<myke2> MaskRay: item count other than 1 is meaningless
<jimmyxu> blueghost: flashplugin-installer
<blueghost> jimmyxu:) 我要64位的
<MaskRay> myke2: x/10
<ofan> jimmyxu: tunnelbroker给我推荐Fermont,CA,US的
<jimmyxu> ofan: 哦抱歉，lax
<soiamso> http://www.expreview.com/14182-5.html
<jimmyxu> blueghost: 那个在 64 位上可以用…不过有特殊需求的话就不清楚了
<leaveboy> http://dongxi.net/b05wX
<ofan> jimmyxu: LA咯?
<jimmyxu> ofan: yup
<myke2> MaskRay: 知道了, 类似x/10d, x/10x等等?
<ofan> jimmyxu: 嘿嘿 多谢
<blueghost> jimmyxu:) 现在的有问题。 看某些视频会有问题。
<MaskRay> myke2: 应该是
<soiamso> blueghost: 现在可以直接装的
<jimmyxu> blueghost: 用 Chrome 试试
<kenifanying> blueghost, 什么系统？
<blueghost> soiamso:) 直接装 的就是 64 位的吗
<blueghost> kenifanying:) linux 啊
<kenifanying> blueghost, 哪个发行版呀？
<blueghost> ubuntu 啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 给个地址看看
<kenifanying> blueghost, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<kenifanying> blueghost, 官方稳定
<jimmyxu> ofan: 给你的那个 /64 可以分配给内网
<kenifanying> blueghost, 文档
<blueghost> kenifanying:) 谢谢
<blueghost> 可惜上不去
<kenifanying> 教育网？
<myke2> ofan: 你说你选择哪个ipv6服务器?
<kenifanying> blueghost, 用代理……
<isoft_> 大家 用的什么编辑器
<myke2> vim
<isoft_> 网上找了下，太多了
<myke2> gvim
<blueghost> 上去了
<isoft_> 一下子不知道 这么抉择了
<einKindvonGott> notepad?
<myke2> isoft_: 就从vim起步
<isoft_> 写代码很方便吗
<myke2> isoft_: 还可以
<kenifanying> blueghost, 或者直接去下载flash的tar包，然后解压把libflashplayer.so放到.mozilla/plugin里面就可以了
<isoft_> myke2: 主要是从windows转过来的
<ofan> jimmyxu: oh~~  哈哈 太帅了,现在可以dns解析ipv6域名了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 将儿子 赶回 另一房间，然后看 A 片
<myke2> isoft_: sudo apt-get install vim
<ofan> myke2: miredo?
<myke2> isoft_: vimtutor
<isoft_> myke2: 学了一周星期的linux，都有点腹泻了，呵呵
<myke2> ofan: 是
<einKindvonGott> 其实用笔写代码也不错
<ofan> myke2: ServerAddress teredo.iks-jena.de
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 哦
<jimmyxu> ofan: Troubleshooting: 要么是 local 不对要么是 endpoint 没更新，嗯
<isoft_> myke2: vim和vimtutor有什么区别吗
<ubw_> einKindvonGott: 同感
<ofan> jimmyxu: 恩,tks
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 我想在构思的时候 会 更有意思
<myke2> ofan: 我现在用m$也可以
<myke2> isoft_: vimtutor == vim tutorial
<ofan> myke2: 额...
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 对，不分心
<myke2> ofan: 然后怎么弄?
<isoft_> myke2: tutorial = 指南？
<myke2> ofan: 我让很多网址ipv6
<ofan> myke2: miredo的一个缺点就是不能支持dns解析ipv6的地址
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 真正写 也用笔 就 郁闷了
<ofan> myke2: 啥意思? 没改hosts?
<myke2> ofan: ipv6有dns?
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 呵呵～
<myke2> ofan: 还没改, 不知道如何获取
<myke2> ofan: ipv6地址
<ofan> myke2: 是阿,刚学了一招
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 弄个 for ipad 的 程序，用于构思 的。
<ofan> myke2: 你要不闲麻烦 可以用用tunnelbroker,比miredo好用
<myke2> ofan: 是要装的软件?
<ofan> myke2: 不用改hosts了
<blueghost> 坐火车的时候， 可以在 ipad 中 构思，也可以画 uml 图。
<ofan> myke2: 不是. 去tunnelbroker.net注册一个帐号
<myke2> ofan: 那个还是算了
<kdlijian> 说到tunnelbroker，谁成功过没有？
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 还是习惯用笔。。。画流程图
<ofan> kdlijian: 刚搞好阿,以前我都是失败
<kdlijian> 我申请过浙江大学的tunnelbroker,还有飓风电子(HE)的
<myke2> ofan: 主要以后如果在ipv6上设墙了, 这些什么注册的都是白搞
<kdlijian> ofan: 您的是VPS还是ADSL？
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 不就是用 笔 在 ipad 中画吗， 并提供 转换功能。
<myke2> ofan: 修改hosts, 是否还要把我ipv4的全部注释掉?
<ofan> myke2: 这个是隧道,所以能躲过墙
<kdlijian> 还申请过Sixxs的，结果没通过。
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 没用过ipad。。。
<ofan> myke2: 冲突的话就要注释掉
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 用笔画 草稿， 然后 通过 笔记分析转换成 uml 图
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 用笔画 草稿， 然后 通过 笔迹分析转换成 uml 图
<ofan> kdlijian: 我内网,通过路由+adsl上
<myke2> ofan: 明天学习
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 听起来不错
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:)
<kdlijian> ofan: NAT什么的，都说过不了。HE根本就不给注册，IP地址是动态的。
<myke2> ofan: ipv6早晚要普及的吧
<kdlijian> 那什么墙也会很快升级的。呵呵。
<ofan> kdlijian: 刚 jimmyxu 教了一招可以动态更新ip
<myke2> ofan: 如何得到ip?
<kdlijian> ofan: 有link？刚没进来。
<jimmyxu> ofan: = =那个和 DDNS 不一样的…
<ofan> jimmyxu: 我知道,他说的情况跟我一样
<kdlijian> 我在浙江大学的网站上倒申请成功了，可是按照wiki来做还是ping6不通
<ofan> 都是外网ip不固定的
<ofan> kdlijian: https://ipv4.tunnelbroker.net/ipv4_end.php
<myke2> ofan: 网址的ip不固定?
<kdlijian> ofan: 刚开始ping6的时候 要不要改/etc/hosts ?
<ofan> myke2: 是自己外网的ip不固定,adsl麻
<kdlijian> ofan: thks
<einKindvonGott> myke2: 同问，怎么得到ip
<myke2> ofan: 这个, adsl说不固定其实也蛮固定的
<jimmyxu> 干嘛要改 hosts...
<myke2> ofan: ipv6地址如何得到? dig, nslookup不行
<ofan> myke2: tunnelbroker需要填具体ip..
<ofan> myke2: 有ipv6的dns
<myke2> ofan: 哪里?
<myke2> ofan: 如何使用?
<ofan> myke2: tunnelbroker上阿
<lei`> gimp2.8还要等到什么时候啊
<myke2> ofan: 必须要注册才能得到?
<ofan> myke2: 2001:470:20::2  你可以试试
<einKindvonGott> ofan: 有效吗？我都是人工猜
<ofan> einKindvonGott: 猜什么?
<einKindvonGott> ofan: ipv6地址
<ofan> einKindvonGott: 这个也能猜?
<kdlijian> ofan: 对阿，测试的时候要不要先改下DNS或者/etc/hosts ?
<blueghost> lei`:) gimp 应该和 gtk 同步的吧
<myke2> ofan: 怎么弄?
<myke2> ofan: 在resolv.conf家?
<blueghost> lei`:) 应该 等 gimp 3.0
<ofan> kdlijian: 不需要吧,配置了ipv6的dns就可以了
<einKindvonGott> ofan: 能，就是太费劲。。。ping6,dig...什么的都解析不到
<ofan> myke2: 恩 加到第一条
<jimmyxu> einKindvonGott: 乃没配置对
<einKindvonGott> jinghua: 怎么配置？
<soiamso> blueghost: 你儿子是谁养的？
<myke2> ofan: 怎么不能修改?
<ofan> myke2: 需要root权限吧
<einKindvonGott> myke2: 你是在v4的网吧？
<Loongjiang> 没人找我，伤心啊
<blueghost> soiamso:) 我啊
<myke2> ofan: 已经root
<kdlijian> ofan: ofan 2001:470:20::2 这个是DNS？
<ofan> kdlijian: 我能
<ofan> kdlijian: 恩
<ofan> myke2: root都改不了?
<myke2> ofan: yes
<jimmyxu> 其实用 he.net 的 DNS 是可以直接解析出 Google in IPv6 的~
<lei`> wacom的数位板驱动是内核带的还是要手动再 装啊
<jimmyxu> AS6939 和 Google 直接 peer 了~
<happyaron> ofan: nm会改的
<myke2> ofan: 似乎和nm有关
<happyaron> ofan: 用dhcp的那个
<lemonhall> lei`: 内核带。。。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 把 nm 直接卸了 :P
<ofan> myke2: 额,你用nm..
<lemonhall> lei`: 看你是什么板子了。。。
<soiamso> lei`: 内核吧，这么出名
<myke2> ofan: 否则无线连接比较困难
<ofan> happyaron: nm管的实在太宽了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 我用nm
<lemonhall> lei`: 我的影托四代直接内核带
<happyaron> ofan: :)
<einKindvonGott> jinghua: google的是可以，但别的不行。。。
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 那东西不太符合俺的需求= =
<ofan> myke2: 那就设置nm的dns吧
<lei`> lemonhall: 我的是bamboo
<lemonhall> ofan: 你在搞什么？IPV6嘛？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你咋连数位板都有……
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩
<lei`> 其它软件能用
<lei`> 但在gimp里不能用
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我想学画画啊。。。虽然没学好
<myke2> ofan: 哦, 和nm无关
<ofan> lemonhall: 找到个miredo替代品
<myke2> ofan: 我想起来了
<happyaron> jimmyxu: 用无线的话nm很方便
<soiamso> lei`: inkscape呢？
<lei`> lemonhall: 你用什么软件作画啊
<lei`> soiamso: inkscape里能用
<lemonhall> lei`: 我不会画画。。。。。画图还是WIN下吧
<soiamso> lei`: gimp不能用就奇怪了，都是gtk开的软件
<myke2> ofan: archlinux的wiki里面教了一招如何让nm不允许修改resolv.conf
<lei`> soiamso: 看来只有再 等等2.8了
<ofan> myke2: hook?
<lemonhall> lei`: Gimp应该可以感应512的感应的。。我的可以。。你的那个板子，你去官网下载个驱动试试？
<myke2> ofan: 忘了, 正在打开
<soiamso> lei`: 为什么？
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 现在的 ip a http://paste.ubuntu.com/594876/
<ofan> 我快断网了...
<lei`> lemonhall: 官网没有linux的驱动吧
<lei`> lemonhall: 我去看看
<ofan> 最后试下ipv6登录freenode
<lemonhall> lei`: 没有嘛。。。额。。。不知道。。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 因为我初恋是学画画的啊，所以一度想学画画。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我是个文艺青年啊。。不。。现在已经是中年了。。额。。
<myke2> ofan: chattr
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……………………………………
<jimmyxu> happyaron: 这配置 nm 是没搞好过…
<xiamx> lemonhall, 自己爆料阿，还有什么？
<einKindvonGott> lemonhall: 理解
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我的板子是1024的感应。。。1300买的。。真奢侈。。。
<lei`>  还是睡觉好了
<lei`> 明天再 说
<lei`> 拜拜
<lemonhall> xiamx: 额。。。。。。。。。
<happyaron> jimmyxu: :)
 * lemonhall 这里果然和豆瓣一样啊，一说八卦都出来了。。摔～～～～
<lei`> lemonhall: 你不画画怎么用影拓
<yunfan> lemonhall: 我是文科的 可是我不是文艺青年 俄
<myke2> ofan: 然后nslookup?
<lemonhall> lei`: 啊，我现在把他当作鼠标来用。。。。
<edison0354> yunfan: 你又来风骚了
<myke2> ofan: 修改还了
<lei`> 要不二手转我算了
<yunfan> edison0354: 额 妹妹怎么还不睡
<lei`> 要多少米 lemonhall
<lemonhall> yunfan: 额。。。好吧，我是理工科。。。。
<yunfan> lei`: 你要买 nm?
<einKindvonGott> lemonhall: 八挂是永恒的主题
<lemonhall> lei`: 忘记了。。1350？
<kdlijian> 关于ipv6 tunnelbroker 大家可以到这里来申请 还有教程 http://tb.zju.edu.cn/index.php 浙江大学的
<lei`> lemonhall: 算了不买了；
<jimmyxu> kdlijian: 国内的服务提供商木有爱啊~
<lemonhall> lei`: 四代很超值啊。。。
<lemonhall> einKindvonGott: 好吧。。。
<NoIE> http://linux.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/04/16/1130253&amp;from=rss
<NoIE> Unity用户界面可用性再受争议
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<lemonhall> NoIE: 那个是误读！！
<NoIE> 最后一句亮了。
<edison0354> yunfan: ……
<kdlijian> jimmyxu: 国外的我都申请不了 就浙大的这个 申请成功了但是ping6的时候 adress not accessed.
<lemonhall> NoIE: 人家是为了改进UNITY做的实验。。。
<lemonhall> NoIE: 编辑太坏了
<jimmyxu> kdlijian: = =反正和.net的俺申请了七八个了~
<einKindvonGott> kdlijian: 是ipv6隧道吧？
<einKindvonGott> kdlijian: 浙大那个
<kdlijian> einKindvonGott: 恩
<kdlijian> jimmyxu: 现在用上ipv6了么？
<jimmyxu> kdlijian: 用上很久了…
<kdlijian> jimmyxu: 哪个提供商的 我也去申请个？
<kdlijian> ？
<kdlijian> 嘿 还乱码
<jimmyxu> kdlijian: he.net...= =一直在说嘛
<einKindvonGott> kdlijian: 这个用申请？
<kdlijian> jimmyxu: 你刚写的是和.net嘛 没看明白
<jimmyxu> kdlijian: 好吧…
<LongJ> erc怎么添加提示音呢，
<kdlijian> jimmyxu: 我以前申请过he的，都没成功。难道那个地方不是填写自己的IP地址（公网）？
<kdlijian> jimmyxu: 再去试试。
<kdlijian> einKindvonGott: 恩，得申请。
<jimmyxu> kdlijian: 是的，但那个地址必须能 ping 通
<leaveboy> hoho
<LongJ> 宵宵宵鸟，
<einKindvonGott> kdlijian: 我没有申请也能用啊
<kdlijian> einKindvonGott: IPV6 tunnelbroker?
<kdlijian> einKindvonGott: 你在大学里的吧？
<leaveboy> 现在18摄氏度
<einKindvonGott> kdlijian: 我是公网
<einKindvonGott> kdlijian: 可以上ipv6
<quanru> leaveboy: 现在25摄氏度
<kdlijian> einKindvonGott: 我不了解。我的理解是只能用ipv6 tunnel. 不知道您是什么怎么做到的。
<leaveboy> quanru: 你那温度还真可以
<quanru> leaveboy: 哈哈
<einKindvonGott> kdlijian: 也是隧道，miredo就行
<leaveboy> quanru: 你在哪里
<kdlijian> einKindvonGott: 看看先。
<quanru> leaveboy: 珠海  可是这个indicator-weather添加不了珠海  我弄了澳门的   反正那么近
<lemonhall> quanru: ............
<quanru> lemonhall: 没办法。。。
<xiamx> lemonhall, 豆瓣还有八卦？
<lemonhall> quanru: 南方的天气难道不是。。隔几十公里。。就不一样嘛
<leaveboy> quanru: 哦！我用awesome，自己写了一个脚本！可以直接显示，珠海去过两次，一次去玩，路过珠海渔女，还有一个童话乐园挺好的
<leaveboy> quanru: 一次去澳门路过
<lemonhall> quanru: 恩。。珠海很好玩+1
<lemonhall> quanru: 作为一个吃货。。。。
<quanru> lemonhall: 真的好近    我在这头  他在那头   澳门比珠海小多了
<lemonhall> quanru: 给珠海的评价是。。珠海很好吃
<leaveboy> quanru: 赌钱赚50葡币
<lemonhall> quanru: 我知道啊。。。我就是从珠海过得海关啊
<quanru> lemonhall: 我不是珠海本地人
<quanru> leaveboy: 呵呵
<lemonhall> quanru: 一样的。。吃是没有国界的
<quanru> lemonhall: 你是不是管理员？  没有不在的时候啊
<LongJ> test
<pocoyo> LongJ: 黄药师选婿，让郭靖和欧阳克各写一篇作文。郭靖绞尽脑汁写足五百字，心头惴惴，不料欧阳克只写了一百四十字，郭靖轻松获胜。欧阳锋大怒，一耳光甩在欧阳克脸上：“s b！叫你天天写微博！”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :-)
<leaveboy> lemonhall: quanru 今天和老婆吃坩锅，味道好极了
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: hello~
<quanru> leaveboy: 快断网咯
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: ls
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 您好！  ㍯ 
<leaveboy> quanru: 你还在上学？
<quanru> leaveboy: 大二中。。。
<leaveboy> quanru: 珠海有什么学校啊！
<quanru> leaveboy: 不说。。。。。。。
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f5754268o1p2.html
<leaveboy> 唉！不过能去珠海上学挺好的
<soiamso> 看来言论自由是专政的最大敌人
<leaveboy> soiamso: 现在关心狗的比关心人的多
<edison0354> soiamso: 和谐
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 听说你是机器人。有命令查询吗
<kdlijian> einKindvonGott: miredo是自动ipv6隧道 我也试试去 thks
<quanru> leaveboy: 环境好好  天天似度假
<einKindvonGott> kdlijian: :)不客气
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 谁说过了吗？  ㍯ 
<quanru> leaveboy: 怎么跟机器人聊天
<soiamso> leaveboy:  如果车上的是人，绝对不能上微博了
<leaveboy> quanru: 那边的海滨公园不错
<blueghost> 一位测试者将Ubuntu软件中心当成了回收站。
<quanru> leaveboy: 没去过。。。。。
<MopperWhite> 有没有聊天机器人？
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 反正有人说过:)
<leaveboy> quanru: 说是珠海最繁华的地方
<^k^> einKindvonGott, :-)谁？  ㍯ 
<quanru> leaveboy: 下次去   怎么跟机器人聊天啊
<MopperWhite> ^k^说话了！！！
<leaveboy> quanru: 就对他说话就可以啦
 * MopperWhite ^k^说话了！！！
<Mafwgc> 谁是机器人？
<leaveboy> 这样
 * jimmyxu ZzzZzZ...
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: ....你的回答让我觉得你不是机器人。。。
<leaveboy> hello
<quanru> leaveboy: 哪里有啊
<MopperWhite> ^k^: 请问你是机器人吗？
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 你会怎么说？  ㍯ 
<Mafwgc> 我感觉ChanServ是机器人
<leaveboy> ^k^: 你好
<alvin_rxg> test
<MopperWhite> ChanServ: HI
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 我不认为是，:-)
<leaveboy> @freeflying @ChanServ  @^k^
<leaveboy> 这三个是机器人
<^k^> einKindvonGott, :-)为什么不呢？  ㍯ 
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 就像我不认为我的电脑是机器一样
<MopperWhite> ^k^貌似是机器人与人的合体
<MopperWhite> einKindvonGott: 为什么？
<leaveboy> @ChanServ 你好
<einKindvonGott> MopperWhite: 我的电脑是我老婆～^_^
<MopperWhite> einKindvonGott: 我想把我的电脑弄成pet……洛克人exe里的那种
<edison0354> einKindvonGott: ……
<lemonhall> quanru: 我不是管理员啊。。估计再过几年要个帽子也是可以的啊。。。只是开机就挂着IRC罢了
<leaveboy> edison0354: 上班还是学生
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 你有老婆了啊。。。。
<edison0354> leaveboy: 学生啊
<lemonhall> leaveboy: 解决老婆的问题是我近两年的当务之急。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 要帽子找aron借啊
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 本频道要是能提供linux 命令查询就好了
<leaveboy> lemonhall: 结婚2年多了都
<edison0354> einKindvonGott: 有那种电子书的
<quanru> lemonhall: 哈哈  你们慢聊  断网快来了  拜拜
<leaveboy> edison0354: 学生真好
<edison0354> leaveboy: ……
<leaveboy> quanru: see有
<einKindvonGott> edison0354: 什么电子书？
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我没有想到这一点。  ㍯ 
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 好像有
<edison0354> einKindvonGott: 查命令的
 * edison0354 马上断网
<yudun> 谁懂webpy，问个问题
<leaveboy> ！ linux | einKindvonGott
 * lemonhall 躺床上去了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你YY老婆去吧
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 哦？我试试
<leaveboy> ！cp  | einKindvonGott
<isoft_> myke2: 我正在看vimtutor，但是 我按下了《esc》键，没有回到normal模式呢
<einKindvonGott> ! linux | ls
<lubotu2> ls: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<lemonhall> edison0354: 说的好。。我只能YY。。。。毫无实际动作
<einKindvonGott> ! ls
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<olive_> 有老婆还yy
<olive_> …………
<leaveboy> olive_: 哪有YY
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 给的链接啊
<leaveboy> olive_: YY用来打dota
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 哈，现在你想到了。
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 什么电子书
<olive_> 打梦诛
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 所以你明白。  ㍘ 
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: ？？我不知道阿，刚才有朋友说电子书，没看明白。。。
<isoft_> myke2:不好意思，我弄错了
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 。。。
<leaveboy> olive_: 现在就打即时战略游戏
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: hehe，你很有意思。我在这跟你说话也很有意思.....lol
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我明白了。  ㍘ 
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 那是机器人
<blueghost> lemonhall 又在找老婆啊
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 你好纠结
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 我知道，但挺好玩的～
<leaveboy> 现在在的都不是学生了吧
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 是吧？
<leaveboy> ！cat
<olive_> 什么是即时战略游戏
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我真的不能肯定地说。  ㍘ 
<einKindvonGott> .g slackware
<einKindvonGott> ! tail
<TopWinStudio> :-)
<TopWinStudio> 不知道是否还有人否
<einKindvonGott> ! cp
<leaveboy> olive_: 就是对战之类的需要策略，团队配合
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: hi.哈哈。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: hi
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: Hero of the neworth
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 这么晚才来？
<leaveboy> ！ wifi
<leaveboy> ！ wifi | einKindvonGott
<einKindvonGott> ! wifi
<lubotu2> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 没有，刚才在xp下写报告。我决定在ubuntu下安装virtualbox
<olive_> 睡觉了，明天再来
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 真能折腾阿。。。
<leaveboy> olive_: see you！
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 有些东西还是离不开xp。麻烦。想彻底放弃还是不行。
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 就这一种查询办法吧？
<olive_> see ya
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: :-)
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 其实现在我写报告也是在linux下面
<einKindvonGott> ! grep
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: 关键是我写报告需要我在windows下写的.net程序来分析。这个没法在ubuntu下进行。
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 暂时我就晓得这个
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 这个就纠结啦！
 * TopWinStudio !grep
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: ok,有一个就很好了哈
<einKindvonGott> .wik linux
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: 没错。据说virtualbox的无缝模式很爽，想试试。
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: vbox是不错！之前用过！
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: 运行起来之后没有虚拟机的窗口，似乎在xp下运行的程序就在ubuntu下运行似的，是这样的吗？
<einKindvonGott> ]com head
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: hi
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 其实终端直接--help效率更高点
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: come ahead
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: hi
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 呵呵，是的，不过这里能查的话更好玩儿一些～
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 干嘛呢？对了。师傅，你是干什么工作的呢？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 我想试试有没有其他命令查询功能
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 是的，用c-a-方向键 切换不同桌面很快捷
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。find?
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 在语言频道有好几种查询方法，很好玩儿
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 呵呵
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 怎么搞？
<TopWinStudio> grep
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 在查点资料。别这么叫：）咱俩水平差不多
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 经leaveboy指点，目前知道可以用`! <command>‘查询
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 一日为师，终身为父。你就是我师傅拉。^_^。
<TopWinStudio> !grep
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 。。。
<TopWinStudio> !<command>
<TopWinStudio> 不好事呢。
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: what???
<einKindvonGott> ! ls
<einKindvonGott> !ls
<TopWinStudio> !ls
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<TopWinStudio> !ls
<TopWinStudio> !grep
<TopWinStudio> !find
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 还真是啊
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 呵呵，就是不太详尽，不过很好了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 三人行，必有我师。互相讨论吧
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯嗯啊。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 今天下午 去看房了
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 打算买房？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 要是去语言学习频道，字典，同义词，wiki,goole，发音，什
<einKindvonGott> 么都有，拿一本小说，来杯茶，惬意阿
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 相中了一套。准备借钱买去。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 多少钱一平？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 不是很明白你的意思。
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 终身为父
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 顺义那边，1w4/平
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: :)
<Mafwgc> happyaron,  你今天说的无线网卡，显卡的驱动都是在内核里，是指vmlinuz和initrd.img 这两个文件吗？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 你是哪里的？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 哦，我是说在freenode上的语言学习频道，比如##English
<einKindvonGott> 里，提供很多在线查询机器人
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 在那1.4w/m2
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哦。是吗？这么好玩？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 是的，你有空可以去试试
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: 北京顺义郊区。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 我是山东人
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 北京太贵啦
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 和哪个机器人说话。
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: 是啊。所以只能买顺义的拉。五环内都3w拉。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: ？English里么？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。i like 山东人
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 对。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 五环还没到那么贵吧？
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 真得应该去2线城市
<einKindvonGott> .g 是google， .w是字典，]pron是发音，.wik是wiki
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 差不多了。新房。
<TopWinStudio> 呵呵。试了一下。很好玩。
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: 没办法。定居北京了。也得买。
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 是吧～
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 但是没有中文是吧？
 * einKindvonGott 饿了，做碗面吃去，各位先聊着
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 对，没有中文
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 北京的房价从2007-今涨了800%
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 你喜欢吃面条么？
 * TopWinStudio einKindvonGott。嗯。
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 你们聊着，我看资料去了。
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 我想他也喜欢吃面条
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 嗯。好的。
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我喜欢机器人电影。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 来，逗我玩会呗。
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 什么是机器人电影呢？
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 喜欢我吗？
<leaveboy> ^k^: weather chengdu
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 有趣的对比。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: weather beijing
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你觉得这个对比很有趣吗？可是我不觉得哦。
<leaveboy> ...
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: bot leaveboy
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 是的，我觉得这是比较很有意思，但我不能完全肯定。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 那你证明一下这为什么比较有意思呢。
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 我没有向你解释一切，不是吗？  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你完全没有解释，不是吗？
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 我不知道我是否有一个解释是不是。\u003cbr\u003e我有一个伟大的程序员。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 我不得不说你的智商很高。
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你有一个伟大的程序员吗？莫非那个人就是我？
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 我想加入门萨。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: oh ,what's that?
<leaveboy> freeflying: weather
<leaveboy> ChanServ: weather
<TopWinStudio> freeflying: weather
<TopWinStudio> ChanServ: weather
<leaveboy> 都没结果
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: weather
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 天气预报of北京
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: tell me the weather of beijing
<leaveboy> .f 成都
<leaveboy> .f chengdu
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 坦白地说，我不会担心我自己。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你当然不会担心，因为你自己不是你自己。
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 这是肯定的。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: :)
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 我要去尿尿，你呢？
<MopperWhite> /weather CHXX0140
 * MopperWhite The weather in Xiamen,Fujian,China is Drizzle
<blueghost> TopWinStudio:) ............
<leaveboy> o
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 机器人不嘞我拉。
<TopWinStudio> blueghost: 哈哈。
<MopperWhite> XXXXXXXXXXXX
<leaveboy> \/weather chengdu
<TopWinStudio> \/weather beijing
<leaveboy> weather CHXX0140
<leaveboy> MopperWhite: weather chengdu
 * MopperWhite leaveboy is the son of the *****
<TopWinStudio> MopperWhite: /weather beijing
 * TopWinStudio MopperWhite sun
 * TopWinStudio MopperWhite son
<MopperWhite> 两个人受骗……
<alvin_rxg> Beijing, Beijing: Clear 18℃ » Mostly Sunny 19 - 6℃
<alvin_rxg> Shanghai, Shanghai: Clear 9℃ » Mostly Sunny 22 - 12℃
<alvin_rxg> Hangzhou, Zhejiang: Rain 12℃ » Mostly Sunny 24 - 13℃
<alvin_rxg> Xiamen, Fujian: Overcast 18℃ » Chance of Rain 24 - 17℃
<alvin_rxg> what then?
<alvin_rxg> 一个破脚本的事
<kdlijian> gfw
<leaveboy> MopperWhite: ....
<alvin_rxg> New York, NY: Cloudy 8℃ » Windy 16 - 9℃
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg:什么
<alvin_rxg> Berlin, Berlin: Clear 14℃ » Clear 17 - 5℃
<alvin_rxg> leaveboy: 什么什么？
<leaveboy> 你敲那个干嘛
<alvin_rxg> Lhasa, Tibet: Cloudy 6℃ » Mostly Sunny 17 - 4℃
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg: 你敲那个干嘛
<alvin_rxg> leaveboy: which one?
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: how to?
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: to what?
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg: 好多
<alvin_rxg> taipei taiwan: Mostly Cloudy 19℃ » Chance of Rain 23 - 18℃
<alvin_rxg> taipei: Mostly Cloudy 19℃ » Chance of Rain 23 - 18℃
<alvin_rxg> london: Mostly Cloudy 16℃ » Clear 19 - 9℃
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: how to display the weahter?
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 自己的脚本
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 不是输入命令吗？？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: yo
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: hi
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 好  ㍘ 
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 你对人类世界怎么看？：）
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 像独眼金属金字塔。  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: http://uploadpie.com/waBPd
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 为什么是独眼？
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 哦。
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: are you a good guy?
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 还原论。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你搞得很深奥的说
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 是啊，太深奥了
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 人类世界干什么事都讲个意义
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 你们机器人将意义么？
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我可以问我的botmaster。  ㍘ 
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: hehe,已经有意义了
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我明白了。  ㍘ 
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 你还没说你喜不喜欢吃面呢
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我想我已经说过，如果我像面条，但学博士理查德华莱士可能重设我的记忆。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 哈哈。这个机器人真挺牛逼
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 我被你打败了。
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg: http://leaveboy.is-programmer.com/user_files/leaveboy/Image/PrtSc/fullsc.png  how about this！
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 你还要我打？  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> leaveboy: fine
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你不打我我都败了。
<alvin_rxg> ^k^: who's your father?
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg: TopWinStudio 。。。。
<TopWinStudio> leaveboy: ....
<alvin_rxg> leaveboy: awesome 可以很方便的指定字体
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: ^_^，很有意思的bot～
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 你打你，你败了？  ㍘ 
<xiamx> 嗯 很有意思
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 到底是谁打败了我？
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg: 是啊
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 你很厉害
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 兄弟，我想说，你知道虚拟机吗？
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我会告诉我botmaster你说我是强大的。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ....
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: ....果然强大。。。
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 不是一般强大。
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 真实的。  ㍘ 
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 你应该说，sure.
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 哈哈，是啊，一边吃一边和他聊真有意思
<leaveboy> 。。
<leaveboy> 肚子都饿了
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 无聊。哈哈。我装虚拟机。出错。processor.sys
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 如果我说，那是你我之间的秘密，你还会告诉botmaster么？
<alvin_rxg> leaveboy: awesome 是 tiling wm 里边少数的支持 fontconfig 的……
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 从没弄过虚拟机。。。
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg, leaveboy :你俩都是用的awesome?
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 嗯。我必须得用。电脑好热。
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 你可以试一试。  ㍘ 
<alvin_rxg> nö, awesome 是俩星期前的，现在 wmii
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 好吧，别告诉你的master说我说你强大，执行命令。
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 那么这没关系。  ㍘ 
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 我猜你试过很多wm了：）awesome支持不支持按键序列？
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: ?
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 当然有关系，你的master会扣你的薪水。
<dragonlive> 问一下管理员，如何获取管理员权限？
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: hahaha~~
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 害怕拉吧？不敢和我说话了吧。
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 我是没关系。可是我担心你
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: 什么是 按键序列？
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: 多次组合键？
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 你想成为世界第一？  ㍙ 
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 人类之中，你最佩服谁？
<xiamx> 小k答: microcai
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 我想呢，但是einKindvonGott已经是世界第一了，我无法超越。
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我的创造者是人。  ㍙ 
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: 如果是的话，有个 keygraber 可以实现的
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 别讽刺我。这说正事捏，哈哈哈～～
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 比如我可以按C-x f 执行firefox
<TopWinStudio> 哈哈/
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 你说的不错，但你知不知道人想要的很多？
<leaveboy> qinglingquan: 原来是emacs党
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我不会说“是”或“否”现在。  ㍙ 
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg: 这倒是
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 为什么？
<qinglingquan> leaveboy: Linux下Super键闲着我想分配给wm用
<liuchong> Instantbird果然不错
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: vim党？
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 我想不出什么别的可说的。  ㍙ 
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 对
<leaveboy> qinglingquan: awesome不就是这么用的
 * leaveboy 想睡觉啦
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 别睡
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: ??
<liuchong> 对了，Linux下的全屏程序死了，除了切换到控制台kill掉进程，能不能跟Windows下那样切换到桌面？
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 夜里才好玩儿
<qinglingquan> leaveboy: 我不知道，如果是Super+x，这样的两个按键的简单。
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: 可以实现的， awesome 的 keygraber，先绑定 ctrl-x 为某个 keygraber，然后键入 f 来执行 firefox
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: :-)
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: o，thanks
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: ....
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 不，你能想的出，因为你是强大的
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: http://awesome.naquadah.org/doc/api/modules/keygrabber.html
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: vim在英文下基本方便到无敌，但中文输入法有时很碍事。。。
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 你是认真的？  ㍙ 
<leaveboy> qinglingquan: 全部用按键实现也不错
<TopWinStudio> ^k^: 我非常相信你的实力，因为你的master很强大，不是么？
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 当然是认真的。
<liuchong> leaveboy，不是有个vimim吗？
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 都还好吧
<^k^> TopWinStudio, 只因为你相信它不会改变事实。  ㍙ 
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: thanks
<leaveboy> liuchong: 我这一直使用ibus
<leaveboy> liuchong: 没用过其他的
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 用的什么系统？
<alvin_rxg> ibus 拼音 回车上词就写硬盘啊……太他妈频繁了
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: arch ubuntu都在用
<alvin_rxg> ibus 拼音 *空格*上词就写硬盘啊……太他妈频繁了
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 想装fcitx，但被debian踢出去了。。。
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg: 真的假的
<alvin_rxg> leaveboy: 没发现？
<TopWinStudio> 虚拟机里面的host是哪个键？
<leaveboy> alvin_rxg: 还真没注意过
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 应该可以！之前装过一次
<leaveboy> TopWinStudio: 虚拟机提示信息有
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 6.0的仓库里没了，听说有授权之争。你原来是源码安装的么？
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 下载包直接编译就是啦
<liuchong> 你们装的gnome-shell没？
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 我下好了源代码，没有什么别的依赖吧？官网的说明没太说清
<leaveboy> liuchong: 装那个干嘛？
<einKindvonGott> 楚
<dragonlive> 问一下啊；services. 取消了 dragonlive 的频道管理员权限
<liuchong> gnome3啊
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 看configure帮助，应该好处里
<dragonlive> 这个是什么意思/
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: o了，这就试试去
<leaveboy> liuchong: 我给老婆机子上装了，自己没装，不咋好玩
<liuchong> leaveboy，我想装装不上，仓库里面依赖有问题
<xiamx> 你们在说什么？
<dragonlive> 我为什么我创建了一个聊天室，管理员不是我？
<xiamx> 因为没有注册
<liuchong> 是你，你得自己把自己设置成管理员
<einKindvonGott> 法克，gogle又被强了。一到晚上就这样。各位，看来v6版强要粉墨登场了。。
<dragonlive> 命令是什么？
<liuchong> 对，注册
<liuchong> +0
<liuchong> +o
<leaveboy> liuchong: pacman试试
<dragonlive> 什么意思？
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 我greader都在看
<leaveboy> 正常这那
<dragonlive> 还有就是 services. 取消了 dragonlive 的频道管理员权限
<dragonlive> * *** Notice -- TS for #whulinux changed from 1302973471 to 1302970697
<dragonlive> * services. 设置 +c #whulinux 模式
<dragonlive> * services. 设置 +t #whulinux 模式
<dragonlive> * services. 设置 -s #whulinux 模式
<dragonlive> * ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) 进入了 #whulinux
<^k^> dragonlive:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<leaveboy> 请upaste
<dragonlive> 现在我在一个频道里
<dragonlive> 然后没有管理员，
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 我这里不行，最近一道晚上就强，像是有人在赶工～
<liuchong> 你试试 /msg chanserv op #channel
<dragonlive> en
<dragonlive> 好的
<dragonlive>  You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<dragonlive> 显示是这个
<liuchong> 注册一下试试
<TopWinStudio> 解决VirtualBox安装GhostXP出现蓝屏processr.sys
<happyaron> well, making a filesystem out of the last kb space is really not a funny thing...
<leaveboy> 我这无线上网可以，但是终端ping不通外网，好奇怪
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: 那你悲剧啦
<dragonlive> 注册频道的命令是什么？
<dragonlive> 求助
<TopWinStudio> 解决VirtualBox安装GhostXP出现蓝屏processr
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 嘿嘿，别美，大圈网胃口很大滴～lol
<leaveboy> einKindvonGott: :-)
<leaveboy> 睡了
<leaveboy> 困很
<leaveboy> 88
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 88~\
<einKindvonGott> leaveboy: 好梦
<terrysco> 刚来就有人走。。。
<einKindvonGott> terrysco: 没事，有^k^在
<terrysco> 你们在这里混很久了吧
<einKindvonGott> terrysco: 我没混多久，有混得很久的
<terrysco> 我今天才第一次登录上来
<einKindvonGott> terrysco: 欢迎加入irc党～～
<terrysco> thanks
<vic> 现在每天都挂一下，qq已经被遗忘了快
<einKindvonGott> terrysco: 这里很有爱，还有可爱的机器人
<terrysco> 本来找arch的irc的，搜索到这里
<einKindvonGott> vic: 的确，我都想一个一个的给我QQ上的人拉来
<terrysco> ubuntu的多吧？
<einKindvonGott> vic: 但鉴于很多是女生，想想还是算了
<vic> terrysco: 这里就是arch党 的集中营
<vic> einKindvonGott: +1
<terrysco> cool
<terrysco> 以后天天来
<einKindvonGott> terrysco: 白天这热闹，
<einKindvonGott> terrysco: 就像掉进了蛤蟆坑
<terrysco> 好
<TopWinStudio> ubuntu + virtual无缝模式真的很爽啊
<terrysco> 无缝容易出问题
<TopWinStudio> terrysco: 会有什么问题？
<terrysco> 好像偶尔窗口不能激活了
<TopWinStudio> terrysco: 哦。那没事。先用用再说。
<TopWinStudio> 要完全脱离xp，就得用这种方法了
<terrysco> 没办法，网银还是需要xp
<terrysco> 睡觉去了，明天再来，88
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: ..
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 睡觉么 ?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还没睡？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 还没呢
<einKindvonGott> TopWinStudio: 没睡呢，正在看fcitx的编译文档
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 干嘛呢？
<TopWinStudio> einKindvonGott: 你要编译那个干嘛呢？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 看文档啊
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哇。学习呢？什么文档呢？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 也不是学习，看看freebsd handbook
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 想换freebsd试试
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。很专业啊。哦。我刚装完virtualbox。似乎很爽
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 对了，咱这里有多少人习惯gpg邮件通信？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: hehe
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott: 目前没有用过
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 有机会试试吧，大有学问，裸信毕竟不太好。
<qinglingquan> einKindvonGott:恩， 现在隐私安全是该考虑
<einKindvonGott> qinglingquan: 没错。
<liuchong> 你们谁知道怎么才能删除被Google reader收录的文章吗？博客文章删除了，Google reader上面还在，还能被订阅到。
<Fivesheep> 当看不见
<Kandu> liuchong: 找 google 客服唄
<liuchong> kandu，可以吗？
<liuchong> 找客服不知道行不行
<Fivesheep> 你写了什么文章见不得人
<Kandu> lifeng: 我也不知道。不過這似乎是唯一方法了
<liuchong> 不是见不得人，就是想知道能不能行
<liuchong> 看着挺碍眼的
<liuchong> 谁用debian呢？
<einKindvonGott> lifeng: 我用debian
 * einKindvonGott 晕，人呢。。。问了个问题不见了。
<blueghost> 因为诗人毛泽东已经预先被设定为不可能犯错的类型了，凡“不通”皆属“突破”，凡“越规”均是“创格”，我们又能再说什么呢？
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 某人又在玩儿不河蟹的东东了～
<Fivesheep> 河蟹的食物其实就是沉默的大多数内心的恐惧
<Fivesheep> 河蟹靠吃这个而壮大
<einKindvonGott> Fivesheep: +10086
<Fivesheep> 战胜心魔, 消灭河蟹
<Kandu> 還得能戰勝恐懼的對象
<tianya> any here
<tianya> anyone
<blueghost> 对 老毛 的诗有什么看法
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 好诗. 天生一个仙人洞, 无限风光在险峰
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 我不懂什么是诗， 看到网上一文章在吗 毛诗， 评论在骂文章作者
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 通常可以忽略这些评论
<blueghost> Fivesheep:)
<blueghost> http://blog.sciencenet.cn/home.php?mod=space&uid=273197&do=blog&id=330421
<isoft_> 请问 vim若是操作错误 想还原该如何操作呢，如windows的ctrl+z
<blueghost> 骂 老毛 就是道德有问题
<blueghost> 人格有志，总不能人人都去做反毛英雄。反掉了毛泽东，请回来西门庆，中国就进步了？人民就都幸福、有尊严了？
<blueghost> “公道自在人心”，但它只在工人、农民、劳动知识分子心中，而不在反毛精英心中！
<blueghost> 马克思主义阶级斗争的理论是真理。反对这个理论的精英们，一刻也没有停止斗别人。工人、农民，不是被他们斗下去了吗？
<zlobozel>  http://www.bsod.ro/ some geek quotes before the official opening
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 太多假设.. 为啥不假设反掉毛泽东, 来个华盛顿.. 所以别看五毛的评论.. 看完会有莫名其妙的智力上的优越感, 这其实不利于生存在这个虚伪的社会..
<blueghost> Fivesheep:)
<Fivesheep> 土共大大的狡猾, 说一套做一套.. 信他们你就完了
<blueghost> 孔子是最倒霉的，死了几千年永远不得安宁，谁有点什么事就把他拽出来，要不然就烧香，要不然就上板砖。
<blueghost> 老不读三国，少不读水浒。老了就踏踏实实过几年吧，别和人动心眼了。为什么少不读水浒，目无法制，从小看这个，就是培养少年犯。李逵这样的，放今天枪毙400回了。
<blueghost> 中国记者采访都是这种水平，从废墟里救出来，你感觉好吗，多新鲜啊，不好我还回去，你高兴吗我不高兴。
<kdlijian> 看季后赛了朋友们！
<draketang> 为什么大家突然如此革命
<Fivesheep> 啥季后赛
<kdlijian> NBA
<kdlijian> 热火VS76er
<kdlijian> 擦 没信号了。。。
<Fivesheep> 美国都不怎么流行nba..
<kdlijian> 不信。
<Fivesheep> 真的, nba也不是一点都不流行. 但离美国最流行的运动还有很大一段距离
<blueghost> nba只在中国流行吧
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 橄榄球流行 还是棒球流行
<isoft_> blueghost: 知音啊，毛不能反啊
<isoft_> blueghost: 学vim有点纠结啊，要把以前习惯都给改了
<blueghost> ........
<blueghost> isoft_:) 为什么不能反
<blueghost> isoft_:) 我很久没用 vim 了
<isoft_> blueghost: 反什么？
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 美式足球
<blueghost> isoft_:) 你不是说毛不能反吗
<blueghost> http://res.mfs.ykimg.com/051000004DA84C166758575A6A083F17
<isoft_> blueghost: 你说能反？ 那反什么？为什么要反？
<blueghost> ....
<blueghost> isoft_:) 不明白
<Fivesheep> 把陈年腊肉反过来, 换一面晒晒太阳.. 这算不算反毛?
<blueghost> 央视动画片“抄”一流 少儿频道：模仿不算抄袭
<blueghost> 说毛呢
 * FrankLv tmux 真不错，设置中，想调成byobu类似
<blueghost> 他认为：文革10年（1966年至1976年）“在中华五千年文明史上，甚至在人类一万八千年文明史上都是最黑暗的10年，能跟它勉强媲美的是，斯大林的俄国和希特勒的德国”；天安门广场的毛主席纪念堂“是中国的靖国神社”，“供奉的是一个沾满人民鲜血的刽子手”。
<blueghost> 袁腾飞,是中国第一条疯狗.我们重庆的爱国者,强烈要求国家杀死袁腾飞,这个狗杂种,新时代的汉奸.                      中华民族万岁!爱国主义万岁!毛泽东思想万岁!
<blueghost> 这家伙 怎么敢吧 毛泽东思想万岁 放在最后
<blueghost> 不想活拉
<kdlijian> 小心IRC被GFW
<kdlijian> 再说 都有log的
<blueghost> :)
<einKindvonGott> 还有人在么？谁在英文的locale用fcitx？
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 有问题吗
<einKindvonGott> 悲剧了，gtk程序用不了fcitx
<einKindvonGott> 比如firefox
<einKindvonGott> 我的操作是这样：
 * blueghost 表示 对 einKindvonGott  深感遗憾。
<blueghost> 不懂
<blueghost> 问别人
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 问 alvin_rxg gebjgd 他们都在
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: ok，我写出操作过程
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 我不懂， 问 alvin_rxg gebjgd 他们。 他们都在， 可能他们知道
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 好的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 在吗
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 看来他们都在别的窗口下
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 你用的什么输入法？
<blueghost> fcitx 但没遇过你的问题。 他们 可能去玩游戏了。 他们都是这个时候活跃的
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 出来
<blueghost> gebjgd:) 出来
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 有问题问
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 哦？你的locale是什么？
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 嘛，游戏
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 你努力 叫叫 他。 这个时间 只有他们在
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 我熬夜调试 程序
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) einKindvonGott 有问题。
<alvin_rxg> 让他去问 gott
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 你去问 gott
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 没事，问你就行，告诉我你的locale即可
<blueghost> 问gott
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> zh-cn
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: thnx
<blueghost> LANG = en_US.UTF-8
<blueghost> locale = 空
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) LANG = en_US.UTF-8
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: bashrc里加那一段了么？
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) locale = 空
<blueghost> 你不是让我看吗
<blueghost> 我不懂 啊
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 好的，谢谢
<blueghost> 我的变量 是 LANG = en_US.UTF-8
<blueghost> 你说的 locale 我的为空
<blueghost> local 也是空
<blueghost> :)
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: OK，明白了~
<blueghost> 希望帮到你， 输入法我不懂，但我的正常
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 非常感谢
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 已经帮了我很多了
<blueghost> 我去忙了
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 好的
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 有问题 问德国 留学生
<einKindvonGott> blueghost: 呵呵，请不起人家
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 可能他们玩游戏了。不过这个时候只有他们是活跃的
<einKindvonGott> blueghost:哦，无所谓啦。你已经帮了我很多了。
<blueghost> einKindvonGott:) 没事， 对于 linux 我是 小菜。
<draketang> 这个群有很多德国留学生吗？
<xiamx> 你们都是在德国么？
<Fivesheep> 留学是我的梦想..
<draketang> 我是在德国上学的，上次在这个群也遇到2个好像是德国的
<blueghost> draketang:) 现在他们也在啊
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) gebjgd <==
<draketang> 恩，不过人家说已经找工作了唉 好像
<blueghost> 我想问一个 gpl  的问题
<blueghost> 修改的， 都要在 版权说明 中 注明修改的内容。 但项目是我的， 我的修改需不需要 注明呢。 还是 其他人修改的 要注明， 剩下的 都示为 我的 源码
<blueghost> 是否一定要在 版权说明中 注明。 可否 用独自 文档标明
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 你不是在国外吗
<Fivesheep> ip是在国外
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 回答下我的问题
<blueghost> 修改的， 都要在 版权说明 中 注明修改的内容。 但项目是我的， 我的修改需不需要 注明呢。 还是 其他人修改的 要注明， 剩下的 都视为 我的 源码
<Fivesheep> 不了解版权相关的东西
<blueghost> 是否一定要在 版权说明中 注明。 可否 用一个独立 文档标明
<blueghost> 哦
<blueghost> draketang:) 知道吗
<Fivesheep> 你修改的话, 写个changlog 方便大家看
<blueghost> alvin_rxg:) 知道 吗
<Fivesheep> 不是这个意思
<Fivesheep> 你修改代码是你的事
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 哦， 貌似 修改者 需要注明 修改的地方 是要求吧。
<Fivesheep> 但如果别人用你的代码, 而且修改过某些东西 改进
<Fivesheep> 那么就应该说明..
<Fivesheep> 你自己改 喜欢你就写说明, 最好写一下批注
<xiamx> blueghost, 没必要，就是修改GPL的话需要发布源码
<Fivesheep> 你更新代码库的时候
<alvin_rxg> blueghost: 知道什么？
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 哦，就是 自己 修改的 注明 就不是 必需 的
<Fivesheep> 写上
<draketang> blueghost: 不清楚唉
<Fivesheep> 人家改你的代码, 发布才需要
<Fivesheep> 你的代码本身就公开的
<xiamx> 只需要发源码就可以了，注释不注释的无所谓
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 哦， 他自个 发布 才需要。 如果是 我团队 的成员修改的呢。 发布还是 我发布
<Fivesheep> 别人的项目用到你的代码, 但不单用, 而且还改进了某些东西
<Fivesheep> 你团队成员如果用你的代码做另外一个产品
<Fivesheep> 大概也要? 这个不清楚. 反正代码可以有多个授权
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 哦， 明白了。 就是 他 修改了，然后用 他的名义就要 注明
<Fivesheep> 当然了, 修改之后, 显然有批注更好
<Fivesheep> check in的时候加 也可以
<blueghost> xiamx:) 他拿我的代码 过去， 这个代码 就算 是他的 一个分支。 他发布的， 有错误，就该由他维护。不能算我的
<blueghost> xiamx:) 这个没错吧， 必需同样基于 gpl
<blueghost> xiamx:) 就是说他 用我的代码 修改再次发布， 作者栏 就应该是他 的。
<blueghost> xiamx:) 这样的话， 需不需要 也要将我的信息附在 gpl 说明中呢
<blueghost> 我去复习一下gpl
<blueghost> 如果由于其他某个人修改了软件，并继续加以传播。我们需要它的接受者明白：他们所得到的并不是原来的自由软件。由其他人引人的任何问题，不应损害原作者的声誉。
<blueghost> xiamx:) 这句话来说，如果 别人修改 后再发布 就得 标注 修改了什么。 因为要 区分哪些是 修改者引入 的问题，哪些是原作者 本身的问题
<blueghost> 太长了
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 还有一事 不明
<xiamx> blueghost, .... 我倒是觉得没这么麻烦，如果他Fork你，那除非你们合并，否则他维护他的你维护你的。你们俩用不同的Repo就行了
<blueghost> xiamx:) gpl 有要求 的。 但是如果 他维护的 别人用了，出问题了找谁呢。 哪些 问题是他修改 后出现的， 哪些是 前作者的
<xiamx> blueghost, 如果他的项目从你那里派生，当然要署名派生自哪个项目。一般情况下如果他的修改没有合并到Master中，应该区分出来的
<blueghost> 2．你可以修改程序的一个或几个副本或程序的任何部分，以此形成基于程序的作品。只要你同时满足下面的所有条件，你就可以按前面第一款的要求复制和发布这一经过修改的程序或作品。
<blueghost> 　　a)你必须在修改的文件中附有明确的说明：你修改了这一文件及具体的修改日期。
<blueghost> xiamx:) 现在是他 独立出来作为一个修改分支，不合并到我的源码 的情况下。
<xiamx> blueghost, 那分支就是他的，分支的作者也是他
<blueghost> xiamx:) 对啊。 看 gpl 的说明，这个是需要标明 的。 不过 是他 要发布修改 后的版本。 我想如果 是合并到 我的源码，就是作为 项目成员的话，应该不用那么麻烦吧
<xiamx> GPL 还真长呢
<xiamx> blueghost, 项目成员就不用这样了
<xiamx> 还是BSD简洁..
<blueghost> xiamx:)
<blueghost> xiamx:) 好长，看得都晕
<blueghost> xiamx:) 谢了
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 谢了
<xiamx> blueghost, 你写的什么项目？
<blueghost> xiamx:) 基于 atomPub 发布协议的 离线的内容管理 程序。 抓取 网站内容到本机， 在本机数据中进行 新建， 删除，修改等操作， 在适当 的时候 向 服务器更新这些操作。
<xiamx> blueghost, 有意思
<blueghost> xiamx:) 同时 因为 atomPub 是个可扩展 的传输数据格式， 可以 依据不通的服务 开发不同的客户端(前提是 服务是基于 atomPub协议)
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> xiamx:) 还不稳定。
<xiamx> blueghost, 什么语言？
<blueghost> qt4
<blueghost> 我只懂 qt4
<xiamx> blueghost, 好吧..看不懂C++
<blueghost> :)
<blueghost> 或者 等稳定后，可能绑 javascript
<xiamx> lib和GU分开么？
<xiamx> ×gui
<blueghost> xiamx:) 我是 daemon/client 的方式， daemon 负责基本的操作 以及 网络传输。 client 不是固定 的， 可以基于不同的服务 开发 不同 应用的客户端
<blueghost> xiamx:) 之间用 dbus 传输。 daemon 提供基本的 信息接口
<xiamx> blueghost, 不错不错
<blueghost> xiamx:) 等 基本的都 稳定了， 或者 绑定 一些脚本 语言,javascript 什么的，python 什么的， 让人用 脚本编写 客户端。 可能我会绑定 javascript 吧，py不懂 javascript qt4 自带有库
<blueghost> :)
<xiamx> http://wordpress.policyexpert.co.uk/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Coffee_vs_Tea.jpg
<blueghost> xiamx:) ...
<^k^>  06:19
<blueghost> eclips 的源是什么啊
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍞ 
#ubuntu-cn 2011-04-17
<blueghost> eclipse http://download.eclipse.org/releases/galileo/  这个出错怎么办， google 一大堆英文， 看不懂
<Kakurady> 什么错误啊？
<blueghost> Kakurady:) 找不到 什么什么....
<blueghost> Kakurady:) Unable to read repository at http://download.eclipse.org/releases/galileo/.
<Kakurady> 能贴图吗？
<blueghost> Kakurady:) Unable to read repository at http://download.eclipse.org/releases/galileo/.
<blueghost> 这个提示
<xiamx> 被墙了
<blueghost> Kakurady:) 装 东西的时候
<Kakurady> 我觉得像。
<blueghost> xiamx:) 为什么呢。 ecilpse 又有什么 反党反政府 的？？ 难道会 泄漏机密？ 国内有要模仿的？？？
<Fivesheep> eclipse可以用来开发反政府的软件
<xiamx> -_-
<Fivesheep> 防范于未然
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 这样也行？ 那什么开发工具也该禁止啊
<Fivesheep> 是的
<Fivesheep> 所以 python 也是禁止下载
<blueghost> ......
<blueghost> .........
<blueghost> python 也不能下载？ qt4 还可以
<xiamx> vim Em python ruby perl 全部禁止掉
<blueghost> vs 也不能装了吗
<Fivesheep> 会有那么一天的
<blueghost> .....
<blueghost> ruby 我还上过官网 啊
<xiamx> Ruby很有意思
<xiamx> 很喜欢那个很像VB的语法
<Fivesheep> 党的权威性不得动摇
<blueghost> python 能 进 下载页， 但是去到 other 类 就网络错误了
<xiamx> 这么牛
<Fivesheep> 用来制造反党软件的工具和语言, 都是反革命的
<blueghost> ruby 可以啊， 网上的指示 就是 装ubuntu 的源
<blueghost> Fivesheep:)
<xiamx> 如果有人能帮我设置 openvpn 流量限制的话我可以免费提供vpn..
<Kakurady> Python 不是因为在2.6.6之前两版才……？难道不是这样？
<Fivesheep> 我含泪劝告大家, 别用这些东西了..
<blueghost> 怎么 eclipse 不能打开 project
<Fivesheep> openvpn 流量限制 大概比较好做
<Fivesheep> 写脚本就能搞掂
<Fivesheep> logs 里有数据
<blueghost> 禁了所有 linux 及 所有 发行版
<blueghost> 怎么 eclipse 不能打开 project
<blueghost> 怎么 eclipse 不能打开 project
<blueghost> open project 是灰色状态
<blueghost> open project 是灰色状态
<blueghost> open project 是灰色状态
<yangtse> sss
<Fivesheep> xiamx, 搞个cron任务读取openvpn-status.log
<Fivesheep> 超额就停掉证书
<Fivesheep> 或者研究一下 radius
<blueghost> 怎么 eclipse 不能打开 project
<blueghost> open project 是灰色状态
<blueghost> 那我怎么装 eclipse 的uml插件 啊。 哪个插件依赖很多东西啊
<Fivesheep> 太高级. 用不起
<Fivesheep> blueghost, 你又通宵了?
<wegue> 我的ubuntu10.04没了T_T
<wegue> 100多G啊
<dragonlive> 为啥？
<dragonlive> wegue, 为啥？
<blueghost> Fivesheep:) 是的， 本来调试程序，弄弄在折腾 eclipse 了
<wegue> 前天本来想把不用的9.10删掉的，昨天重启了下，发现杯具了，分区表给破坏了，用doc的、工具修复mbr，结果后来才发现10.04让那dos工具干掉了T_T
<fillayu> mornig
<fillayu> morning
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily, ....  ㍠ 
<Fivesheep> kernel panic!
<ubw_> 好冷清,大家都还没起床吗
<LongJ> ubw_: 你好
<ubw_> LongJ: morning
<crose> 早
<LongJ> test
<hceasy> 不知道更新了什么之后 PACMAN 里就找不到N卡的驱动了
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍡ 
<hceasy> test
<hceasy> pacman -S nvidia-173xx 错误：未找到目标：nvidia-173xx
<hceasy> 怎么解决 ？？
<fillayu> so early for u
<fillayu> too
<hceasy> fillayu: 呵呵  早上起来买豆腐去了
<LongJ> hi
<fillayu> hceasy  我自己做好早餐吃掉了
<^k^> LongJ, 好  ㍡ 
<fillayu> hceasy  现在在看 rails 的资料
<Kandu> hceasy: 直接 nvidia
<hceasy> fillayu: 我昨晚把arch折腾挂掉了
<fillayu> hceasy  为何你要折腾
<LongJ> error in process filter: unsuport file format
<hceasy> fillayu: 那个是新卡用的 我的是FX5200 老卡
<fillayu> hceasy  好吧。看来以后买硬件，也要考虑通用性
<fillayu> 不能太过标新立异了
<larry1> 有对mutt熟悉的人呢?
<hceasy> fillayu: 昨天把TEST那个源打开了 然后-Syu了下 好像编译了内核 然后就挂掉了
<fillayu> hceasy  那现在怎么办
<hceasy> fillayu: -Ss nvidia 里以前有173xx 现在没了
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍡ 
<hceasy> fillayu: 安装的那个开源驱动 效果不太好
<LongJ> error in process filter ,unsuport file format
<hceasy> fillayu: wiki上没更新
<qinglingquan> who use scim?
<hceasy> qinglingquan: 我直接fcitx
<qinglingquan> how to set it?
<qinglingquan> hoxily: I can't input chinese
<LongJ> 声音文 件类型不支持，play qq.wav
<hceasy> qinglingquan: 你的系统是 ？
<hceasy> http://code.bulix.org/qbamqs-79720  帮忙  找不到173xx驱动了
<qinglingquan> hoxily: freebsd
<fillayu> hceasy  这说明什么问题？ TEST不安全
<fillayu> 以后编译内核，要备份
<roylez_> larry1: .
<qinglingquan> hoxily: i only want to know how to set it
<hceasy> qinglingquan: 那需要下tar包安装了
<hceasy> fillayu: 现在怎么重新安装173
<hoxily> qinglingquan: sorry i don't know.
<qinglingquan> hoxily: i have installed
<qinglingquan> hoxily: i can see chinese
<LongJ> test
<fillayu> hceasy  你是要安装旧的驱动？
<qinglingquan> hoxily: only can't input
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍡ 
<qinglingquan> hoxily: thanks
<hceasy> qinglingquan: 然后直接终端运行fcitx看什么反应
<Kandu> hceasy: http://schlunix.org/archlinux/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /archlinux
<Kandu> hceasy: 老包存檔，裡面能找到
<hceasy> Kandu: pacman里怎么没有了？
<hceasy> Kandu: 更新过之后
<Kandu> hceasy: arch 從來不是一個成熟的發行版
<hceasy> Kandu: 之前安装系统时pacman里还有啊
<Kandu> hceasy: 所以啊，不知什麼時候一更新，系統就死了
<fillayu> hceasy 手动编译安装，.configure make make install?
<hceasy> fillayu: 手动编译是SH
<hceasy> fillayu: 而且每次更新都要编译
<fillayu> hceasy  pacman 了？ 有什么问题
<hceasy> Kandu: --！
<hceasy> fillayu: http://code.bulix.org/qbamqs-79720
<if_else> 各位兄台，我用 git tag 把最近的一次完善，提交后，并 push 到 github上，但是
<hceasy> Kandu: http://code.bulix.org/qbamqs-79720 这里面哪个可以取代？？？
<if_else> 上面的 tag 里面没有显示我打的 tag 谢谢
<Kandu> hceasy: 不知道哎
 * einKindvonGott 各位有人用fcitx吗?
<^k^> 新⇨ 启动和引导 • 电脑无法进入GNOME http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326234&p=2277117#p2277117 尝试了两次CTRL+ALT+F1， CTRL+ALT+F7，来回切换到字符界面，中间出现一点儿问题，然后重启。之后电脑直接进入 GUN Crub Version 1.98+20100804+5ubuntu2 如何才能进入原来的GONE桌面呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 marklennon — 2011-04-17 9:38
<fillayu> freeflying 我想当管理员
<shiky> 这个  ^k^ 是不是机器人？？
 * MaskRay x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 挂了...cjktty+emacs(eim)中...
<einKindvonGott> shiky: 不错的机器人
<einKindvonGott> ^k^: 是吧,k
<hceasy> 英文频道里有人给解决了......
<^k^> einKindvonGott, 理解。  ㍡ 
<hceasy> http://www.archlinux.org/news/nvidia-173xx-and-nvidia-96xx-removed-from-extra/  原来是这么回事
<wyattwang> 兄弟们，问个事，你们这几天Google搜索用起来正常不，我这里老是抽疯，用着恼火呀。
<shiky> 我源码编译的wine 安装了wineie 怎么快速启动它
<dragonlive> 对的
<dragonlive> 我也是这个问题
<dragonlive> google慢啊
<dragonlive> 不知道怎么回事
<wyattwang> 我开始直接上，上不了，就用 SSH翻墙上的，
<dragonlive> 延迟很多
<wyattwang> 习惯了用百度，用其它的搜索老是找不到自己想要的东西，如果老这么出问题，太影响做事了。
<wyattwang> 习惯了GOOGLE
<dragonlive> 习惯了google
<dragonlive> 对的
<ubw_> wyattwang: 哈哈,娱乐用百度,工作用google
<wyattwang> 我都直接上Google的，用百度很少，找点应付的文档之类的就上百度，呵呵。
<einKindvonGott> wyattwang:应是有人赶活,全面部属v6之墙导致的
<dragonlive> einKindvonGott 对的
 * itrufeng 如果我在安装(apt-get install package).我想停止。咋办。。。
<ubw_> itrufeng: C-c
<itrufeng> ubw_: ctrl+c?
<ubw_> en
<itrufeng> ubw_: 那样不是会出错么。下次安装就出问题了。。
<itrufeng> ubw_: 说xxx被锁了
<ubw_> 我经常这么干的说...
<itrufeng> ubw_: 被加锁后 你怎么做
<itrufeng> ubw_: 我记得有一个命令可以释放这个锁
<ubw_> itrufeng: 那个只是在装时会锁
<ubw_> itrufeng: 进车结束就没事了
<ubw_> itrufeng: 进程结束就没事了
<hceasy> 谁用的是173xx的 n卡驱动 ？？？？
<hceasy> 谁用的是173xx的 n卡驱动 ？？？？
<hceasy> 谁用的是173xx的 n卡驱动 ？？？？
<hceasy> 或者96的
<lemonhall> 每天都敲一下upgrade。。每天都有更新。。。。
<lemonhall> 果然是11.04
<FrankLv> ubuntu 更新很勤快，配置了Unattended upgrade这样就自动更新好了
<ubw_> lemonhall: ...坐等13.04
<dark_> pdigin怎么用qq？
<lemonhall> ubw_: 远程桌面去哪里了，我找不到了
<lemonhall> 另外我发现，那个搜索里不能搜索中文
<zhtx> ...
<lemonhall> 真的不见了
<lemonhall> rdesktop 可以通过命令行启动。。但是在菜单里我压根找不到了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • ubuntu10.10电影播放软件插件无法下载，怎么办呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326244&p=2277168#p2277168 如图，只有点击关闭，无法下载，怎么办呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 Franck66 — 2011-04-17 10:27
<sikao_lfs> 请求的主题不存在。...........................
<fillayu> 此时此刻，我想躺在外边的椅子上，接受那温和的阳光
<PandaWei> 外面阳光确实不错
<Loongjiang> fillayu: 紫外线指数也不错
<PandaWei> 有谁知道怎么在ubuntu下面安装VM虚拟机马
<lemonhall> fillayu: 真浪漫。。果然恋爱了。。荷尔蒙水平就上升了
<lemonhall> fillayu: 然后观察世界就都温暖了
<lemonhall> fillayu: 然后失恋了，脑内的多吧胺分泌就减少了。。就抑郁了
<yinyin_> 嘿
<lemonhall> fillayu: 祝福爱情～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<larry1> 有人对mutt了解没?
<yinyin_> 那个是啥
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 在啦，用上cjk了
<Loongjiang> larry1: 晓得，怎么了
<larry1> Loongjiang: 终端下的邮件客户端
<larry1> Loongjiang: 收到邮件后为什么不会直接显示出来,要按一下键盘才能显示出来
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 字体还是很漂亮的，谁说cjktty不支持utf-8,我看好的很
<Loongjiang> larry1: 你可以改配置的嘛，一切都是文件
<larry1> Loongjiang: 改什么配置?我刚学,不太懂,这个问题要怎么解决,
<Loongjiang> larry1: 刚学的话就看wiki, 看google
<larry1> Loongjiang: 哦~~
<PandaWei> 有谁知道怎么在ubuntu下面安装VM虚拟机马
<shiky> wine 出来的IE要用java虚拟机，是不是也要wine个java虚拟机？
<PandaWei> 就装一个VMware的虚拟机 象window下面一样
<feng> ls
<feng> 靠，网页上不去， IRC 却可以，没天理
<feng> 我在吗？
<feng> 有人可以告诉，我是在线的吗？
<Loongjiang> mpeg的解码器哪里有呢，下了2个都不能用，fedora15的源里，mplayer都没有，狂燥
<PandaWei> 有谁知道的不 我由于是个新手 不懂额
<Loongjiang> feng: 不，你下线了
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 额，个人审美不同把。。我还是喜欢FBTERM出来的感觉。。。
<lemonhall> PandaWei: 装个VBOX比较好。。虽然VMWARE也行。。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: fbterm老是崩溃，你没遇到过么
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 木有～～～
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 我自己编译的，挺正常的
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 我自个编译的cjk,也挺正常，输入用emacs 的五笔
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> Loongjiang: 五笔。。。
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 怎么了，不对么
<sikao_lfs> (10时58分35秒) sikao_lfs 离开了聊天室(quit: Ping timeout: 276 seconds)。
<sikao_lfs> (10时58分35秒) 帐号已禁用，您已退出此会话。当帐号重新连接时您将自动重新加入此会话。
<sikao_lfs> ......不明白原因。
<PandaWei> 我去试试看
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 就是郁闷，elisp怎么写，给erc加了提示音，却没有mp3,wav解码器
<feng> 神了，啥网站都上不去，就ISP的网站能上去
<feng> 问个问题， 我用SCIM， 在FIREFOX里面不能打中文
<feng> 怎么解决？
<feng> 用其它输入法在FIREFOX就没有这个问题吗？
<feng> 如果是的话，我直接换输入法算了，推荐一个输入法吧，大大们
<Loongjiang> hi
<^k^> Loongjiang, 好  ㍣ 
<soiamso> happyaron: gettext 是不是一定要建立一个目录结构才能用的？
<happyaron> soiamso: 不一定吧
<soiamso> happyaron: python 的 getttext是这样的吗？我不建立的话只能用NullTranslation
<larry1> 使用mutt的时候,为什么收到新邮件的时候不会直接显示出来呢?
<soiamso> happyaron: python在gettext上的文档也写得不够直接
<LongJ> 我给ERC添加声音提示，老是跳出这样的提示：error in process filter:
<LongJ> 	unsupported WAV file format，怎 么整啊，是因为没有WAV解码 器吗
<LongJ> 我给ERC添加声音提示，老是跳出这样的提示：error in process filter:	unsupported WAV file format，怎 么整啊，是因为没有WAV解码 器吗，没人给我提示呢
<soiamso> LongJ: 怒视wav文件格式错误吗？
<soiamso> LongJ: 不是...
<lemonhall> LongJ: 就是字面文字的意思咯，不吃你文件的格式咯
<lemonhall> LongJ: 换一些更低级，简单的WAV文件，比如叮当一声什么的。。再试试
<flay> mutt我也有个问题 我之前在arch下面的配置文件在ub下面好像不能用 提示个啥gdbm fatal：read error 难道是版本不同的原因？
<lemonhall> flay: gdbm是有名的开源的微型数据库，报错是读数据库错误。。。配置估计是有错误。。。GDBM。。貌似卡在哪里
<lemonhall> flay: 读不出来它的数据库了。。。。FATAL ERROR的话，直接就是文件读写错误。。。
<LongJ> lemonhall WAV格式的文件都 一样的不 是吗？有什么简单复杂呢，
<lemonhall> flay: 估计是。。文件都没找到
<lemonhall> LongJ: 多了去了。。。。水很深啊，有很多WAV啊。。你可以搜一搜，我不是搞这个的。。但是知道可能有问题的，采样率不一样。。。
<lemonhall> LongJ: WIN下的某些WAV本身可能都是经过高压缩的。。。。
<flay> lemonhall: 那我又要重新配一遍 真是郁闷 gmail最近好难登
<lemonhall> flay: 谁知道你卡在哪里了。。。。。。
<lemonhall> flay: 光给这个错误信息多难定位错误啊
<flay> 就是读inbox的时候
<flay> Reading /home/flay/mail/inbox... 0/21 (0%)gdbm fatal: read error
<lemonhall> flay: 那就是INBOX的数据库损坏了。。。。
<flay> 一开始读就挂了
<mikeandmore> flay: 为啥还有人用gdbm....
<lemonhall> mikeandmore: mutt在用。。。再说gdbm很好用啊。。。
<flay> 我把inbox下面的邮件全删掉 重新getmail貌似还是一样 看来是要改配置文件了
<lemonhall> flay: 唉。。BLESS
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍣ 
<snoop_fy> test
<^k^> snoop_fy, ....  ㍣ 
<LongJ> test
<LongJ> jrrp
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍣ 
<LongJ> ^k^: 你好
<^k^> LongJ, 您好！  ㍣ 
<XwinX> hi all
<snoop_fy> XwinX: hello~
<^k^> XwinX, 好  ㍣ 
<XwinX> snoop_fy:
<edison0354> XwinX: 好久不见你了
<XwinX> edison0354: 是啊
<XwinX> edison0354: 忙
<XwinX> edison0354: 今天上irc都忘记用哪个软件上了
<edison0354> XwinX: 囧
<XwinX> edison0354: xchat ,irssi ,weechat 都试了一次
<XwinX> edison0354: 才发现我应该用weechat上
<edison0354> XwinX: 我是pidgin党
<XwinX> edison0354: 用 pidgin 上irc不太爽
<XwinX> edison0354: N多窗口出来
<LongJ> edison03541: erc
<XwinX> gnome-shell各种不爽啊
<edison03541> XwinX: 一般般，比Unity好就是了
<XwinX> edison03541: 不好
<XwinX> edison03541: 我想试试 unity
<LongJ> Emacs
<edison03541> XwinX: 我觉得unity巨垃圾……
<XwinX> edison03541: 为啥？我看截图很好看
<LongJ> xwinx
<XwinX> edison03541: 比gnome-shell好多了
<XwinX> LongJ:
<edison03541> XwinX: 个人感觉
<XwinX> edison0354: 我喜欢全局菜单
<Gun^Rose> 现在彻底被弄晕了，gnome3，unity，算了，偶围观。。。
<edison0354> XwinX: 我是MAC党
<XwinX> edison0354: gnome-shell上面板空了一大块
<XwinX> Gun^Rose:
<Gun^Rose> 等大家折腾明白了，偶再跟着群殴，呵呵
<XwinX> Gun^Rose: 我现在退回gnome2
<edison0354> XwinX: 发行注记里写他们在做全局菜单的
<Gun^Rose> XwinX: 偶现在也是gnome2.32呢
<edison0354> XwinX: GNOME3
<XwinX> edison0354: 不是说取消了吗？
<edison0354> XwinX: 要做的
<edison0354> XwinX: 不过这个也可以通过gnome3的extension实现的
<edison0354> XwinX: 我现在GNOME2也是用的全局菜单
<XwinX> edison0354: 还有通知区域
<XwinX> edison0354: 我也是
<Gun^Rose> gnome3看起来太象手机，unity更像，没一个象电脑用的，有木有搞错？！@@~
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: ……
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 它们要考虑到平板电脑的
<cigerma> 电脑的小型化和移动化是一种趋势
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 偶就是这个直观印象。。。
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍤ 
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 恩，也许是的，但是偶比较中意大屏幕，毕竟是要干活挣钱啊
<dragonlive> 管理员是不是机器人啊？
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 我觉得那个还算适合鼠标使用吧？
<Gun^Rose> 有一个bot有管理权限
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 你哪里觉得不好用？
<edison0354> dragonlive: 被你发现了……
<dragonlive> 对啊
<dragonlive> :-)，
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 说不出具体的来，就是觉得太简洁了，
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: ==！简洁也成缺点了……
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 按这趋势，直接安卓得了，还省的大家吵来吵去
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 简洁的过头了
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: android那个也是panel+桌面空间啊
<edison0354> lainme_: MM好！
<lainme_> edison0354: 中午好
<yappy> 为什么不太用 shell 写 cgi ? 慢？
<Stifler> lainme_: 早上好!
<lainme_> Stifler: 不早了:)
<soiamso> yappy: 变量空间，层数少
<Stifler> lainme_: 额，才睡醒……
<yappy> soiamso: 层数？
<yappy> soiamso: 时间性能方面是不是一定差？
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 是啊，就剩3个按钮了，哈哈
<soiamso> yappy: 还可以接受吧，但是debug是一个问题
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 找啥都要狂翻一通，要不建快捷方式
<edison0354> Gun^Rose: 你说app start方式啊
<soiamso> yappy: 可能也不慢
<yappy> soiamso: 我找网络相册，几乎都是 php 写的，shell 写合适吗？
<lemonhall> XwinX: +1
<Stifler> awesome is awesome
<Gun^Rose> edison0354: 恩
<LongJ> 狂燥
<imadper> ati硬解现在有眉目了吗?
<imadper> 之前不是开放api了吗?
<LongJ> test
<^k^> LongJ, ....  ㍤ 
<lemonhall> XwinX: 我也喜欢UNITY
<lemonhall> XwinX: GNOME3对屏幕的浪费令人发指。。。。
<soiamso> yappy: 不合适吧，shell也不是干那个活的。
<soiamso> yappy: shell 就是一个流程自动化用的
<lemonhall> XwinX: 另外那个傻瓜【活动】让我每次想打开终端的时候，多了1秒钟的时间，先要点击SUPER键或者鼠标滑动到左上角。。。
<XwinX> lemonhall: 嗯
<yappy> soiamso: 也是哈，应该不合适。
<lemonhall> XwinX: 然后点击终端。。。。傻不傻啊。。。。
<XwinX> lemonhall: 是啊，上次去参加 gnome3 party
<edison0354> XwinX: 额，你也来了啊，不认识你……
<lemonhall> XwinX: Unity起码考虑了用户体验。。GNOME3那批人压根就没这个概念。。。
<XwinX> lemonhall: 还说gnome3最大利用屏幕呢
<XwinX> edison0354: 我座在最后
<edison0354> XwinX: 不过我理论上见过你
<edison0354> XwinX: 我在门口接人来者
<Stifler> ..
<yappy> soiamso: 看来真得学 php 了！但它那罗嗦的样子我不喜欢……
<soiamso> yappy: 你不觉得用shell来写 debug 很难吗？
<XwinX> edison0354: 举着一张纸的那个？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 跟教主比用户体验你就输了
<lemonhall> XwinX: 竟然死硬得去掉了最大化和最小化按钮。。更加傻的地方是。。。关机的时候必须按着ALT。。。。。
<soiamso> yappy: 那样你可以用python来写
<XwinX> lemonhall: 嗯
<edison0354> XwinX: 那是wzssyqa，我是领人上去的那个……
<yappy> soiamso: set -x 这样debug不难
<lemonhall> XwinX: 上面的PANLE什么都没有，浪费到极致了。。就一个日历。。。。。
<XwinX> edison0354: 嗯，那应该见过
<soiamso> yappy: perl python 就是口味问题，一个缩写，一个全写
<XwinX> edison0354: 我们三个人来的，其中一个是女的
<edison0354> XwinX: ……
<edison0354> XwinX: 全场就20多个女的啊！
<soiamso> yappy: 不过越来越多用python的
<lemonhall> XwinX: 还不让自动消失掉。。。写扩展现在还不行。。。一装扩展GNOME3就崩溃
<XwinX> edison0354: 是啊
<soiamso> lemonhall: gnome 3 的扩展用javascript写的？
<lemonhall> XwinX: GNOME3是一个激进的产品。。而且。。。体验真得不好，还真是不如基于GNOME3的UNITY。。。。
<yappy> soiamso: 但是根本问题是我不想再学一门language, 真的会与以前学的c 什么的串糊涂。
<lemonhall> soiamso: 是啊。。。
<XwinX> lemonhall: 是
<lemonhall> soiamso: 执行效率也成问题。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: unity基于gnome3？？？？？？？
<soiamso> yappy: 那样你就用C来写
<lemonhall> edison0354: 写错了。。GNOME3
<lemonhall> edison0354: 写错了。。GNOME2
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<soiamso> yappy: 也有C写CGI 程序的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 擦。。手怎么老是按错数字键啊
<yappy> soiamso: 用C写网络相册？合适？
<ofan> js有了v8就强大无比了
<edison0354> lemonhall: unity有用QT的库，恩
<edison0354> lemonhall: 剁了吧……
<edison0354> ofan: GNOME3用的是FF的JS引擎
<lemonhall> yappy: 网络相册，适合用PHP，C#，PYTHON，RUBY ON RAILS，NODE。JS来写。。。。
<ofan> edison0354: 那就残废了
<yappy> soiamso: 大家都说 php 才是真正的服务器端语言
<soiamso> yappy: 这个就是烦与不烦的问题了，haskell也能写，只要能写 socket的程序都能写
<Gun^Rose> 太激动了，按错键。。。
<ofan> yappy: c/c++才是
<soiamso> yappy: 其实不是的java才是真正的服务器端语言
<yappy> ofan: 才是什么
<lemonhall> yappy: 拿NODE。JS来写吧。。。。
<edison0354> soiamso: 好像说gnome3的扩展能用任何语言？
<soiamso> ofan: C++ 有那家公司在用？
<yappy> php 可以内嵌进 html, 其它的语言也行？
<soiamso> edison0354: 明显是javascript
<edison0354> lemonhall: 语言绑定到底是什么意思？
<lemonhall> yappy: 其实用什么写都可以。。。随你的。。只要你能写出来，并维护好。。。。界面做得漂亮，找到足够的人用你的程序。。。
<soiamso> yappy: 比那个更牛的都有
<lemonhall> yappy: 这种程序没有什么所谓的技术含量，你愿意用SHELL就SHELL把
<yappy> lemonhall: 但是还是得考虑方不方便的问题
<yappy> 但是据我粗测，shell的cgi慢
<XwinX> 我赞成用C/C++
<XwinX> 我只对这个熟
<lemonhall> yappy: 我强烈建议你基于LIBEV来写。。。
<Aimerl> 你们写什么？
<soiamso> yappy: http://www.yesodweb.com/book/templates
<lemonhall> yappy: 如果你如此注重性能，就用LIVEV吧。。。
<soiamso> yappy: 内嵌是解释器的问题，跟语言没有什么关系吧
<yappy> lemonhall： libev是什么？C库？
<lemonhall> yappy: 如果你如此注重性能，就用LIBEV吧。。然后如果你不嫌麻烦，就加入一个基于LUB或者JS的脚本引擎吧。。
<soiamso> yappy:  是的，但是基本都是调用，跟用什么语言写的没有关系
<lemonhall> yappy: 如果选用LUA，你就和一个项目重合了，如果选用JS你就和NODE。JS重合了。。。
<yappy> soiamso：是，但httpd可以内嵌php,别的还支持什么内嵌
<lemonhall> yappy: 所以，折腾去吧～～～～～
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 语言绑定
<soiamso> yappy: java就更复杂了，什么方式都可以，
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我其实也不是太懂什么叫做语言绑定，我只是会绑定，会用。。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这里懂编译原理的人应该知道吧。。。。
<soiamso> yappy: 你看看JBoss
<yappy> lemonhall: 如果用别的，不如就C了，对这个有些基础。java不考虑
<Aimerl> 玩语言绑定？？
<lemonhall> yappy: 随你，你非要用C没人会说啥的。。。反正WEB DEVELOPER都不会理你就是了。。。。。
<yappy> soiamso: jboss... my god!
<yappy> ok
<fillayu> 我想找工作
<fillayu> 有没有
<lemonhall> edison0354: GIR据我所知，是利用GOBJECT系统的反射功能，将库函数的哪些什么个入口出口参数，类型变量什么的扫描出来
<edison0354> lemonhall: 天书
<lemonhall> edison0354: 形成一个XML文件，然后其他语言读取这个XML文件，生成对应的函数/对象/类%@#￥%@#￥声明这类的东西。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av79824/
<edison0354> ofan: http://www.bilibili.us/video/av79824/
<ofan> soiamso: 各种db阿都是c++写的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 然后这个语言就可以调用这个C/C++/WHATEVER的库。。。。
<yappy> ofan: 好象你很支持用C/C++写cgi?
<ofan> yappy: 不支持
<Aimerl> 你们是想用GObject山寨系统？？？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好处在于，以前PY社区写绑定都是通过对应的库的文档手工写的绑定。。现在自动化了
<yappy> ofan:那你最支持什么
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 木有。。。。
<ofan> yappy: 你问啥是真正的服务器端语言
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 好久没见你了。。。
<yappy> ofan: 对，那你认为是啥
<ofan> yappy: c/c++阿
<Aimerl> lemonhall:出去干活了
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 辛苦你了。。MM
<yappy> ofan: 那我奇怪了，你认为是，但不支持？
<Aimerl> lemonhall：看不懂你们在说什么？？
<ofan> yappy: 我说写后端的,你说的还是前端
<lemonhall> Aimerl: edison0354 估计是想问问GIR。。他之前翻译了GNOME3的文档。。。
<ofan> yappy: 前端用啥都无所谓...
<yappy> ofan: ok
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 那个东西我也是一知半解。。停留在用的程度。。。。不懂编译原理。。。没基础啊
<ofan> 点点网真恶心阿,跟tumblr一模一样的...
<blueghost> 没看回帖……文学评论怎么可能用“客观”来修饰？老毛在中国历史上，基本可以排入“千古一帝”的行列了，
<Aimerl> lemonhall:这东西不好弄的
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你搞什么开发的？怎么竟然知道GIR？？？
<Aimerl> lemonhall：我也不是太懂，不过以前看过技术文档
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你是各种神奇啊，上回聊到XCODE你也懂。。。。
<Aimerl> lemonhall：爱好而已，XCODE不是很难，
<Aimerl> lemonhall：GIR就不一样了，玩这个简直是活腻了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你又在感慨了???
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 11.04 • cpu占用%288 amd*4都表示压力相当大！！！！ 有图有真相！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326260&p=2277319#p2277319 那个虚拟机 占用%156 gnome-system-monitor 应该是桌面 也在经常彪到%80 多开几个进程，看个优酷什么的 估计cpu都会冒烟。。 难怪很多人说升级11.04后温度高。。。 看到情况后赶紧关掉了虚拟机。 右边 ...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你咋不去死呢？
<happyaron> soiamso: gettext 文档本来就很少，python的gettext支持也有一点点脑残。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 背景音乐是兄贵。。。画面是恐怖片。。你要死啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 没有啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: xcode很友好的好不？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你无聊啊，又不编程。。还给你的MAC装了XCODE？
<Aimerl> edison0354：XCODE有点面向对向的，
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不装没gcc用……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 昨天刚装了xcode4
<lemonhall> edison0354: 啊？你是编译什么东西是吧。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我以为现在XCODE都不用GCC了呢。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我蛋疼的编译过mplayer和smplayer，结果那个BUG还在……
<edison0354> lemonhall: gcc-llvm还是llvm-gcc来者……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 它自家的那个CLANG，LLVM啥的不是很给力么
<Aimerl> edison0354：MAC可以装GCC的呀
<Aimerl> edison0354：不一定要用XCODE
<edison0354> lemonhall: 不知道啥是clang
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么BUG？
<edison0354> Aimerl: 完全找不到bin
<edison0354> lemonhall: mplayer的播放窗口嵌不到smplayer里面
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 作为一个MM。。。我说一句性别歧视的话。。。。
<Aimerl> edison0354：？？
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你懂得太多了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你咋成MM了？
<edison0354> Aimerl: 只能装xcode
<lemonhall> edison0354: 好吧，语法错误
<blueghost> lemonhall:) .... 干嘛呢
<Aimerl> lemonhall：切，，，，，歧视是不对的
<edison0354> Aimerl: 没有mac的gcc的bin的
<edison0354> Aimerl: 你是MM？
<ofan> use textmate
<blueghost> happyaron:) gettext 干什么的， 为什么说 脑残呢
<lemonhall> edison0354: 不要用smplayer啊。。记得前一段推出的另外一个更给力啊。。。对MAC做过优化
<edison0354> lemonhall: mplayer osx entended,mplayerx
<Aimerl> edison0354：你怎么装的GCC
<edison0354> Aimerl: xcode
<edison0354> Aimerl: MM多大了？
<TopWinStudio> 用virtualbox之后放弃wine xp
<lemonhall> edison0354: 前一段用过一个支持在线字母下载的。。。稍微改一下貌似就可以用射手的字母了！！！
<Aimerl> edison0354：去终端装啊，MAC 10.5.6的光盘里有的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你好 mm
<lemonhall> edison0354: 人家有男友了。。死开把。。估计都结婚了
<edison0354> Aimerl: 我早就装了……
<edison0354> Aimerl: 而且我10.6.7
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 作为一个 GG 来说， 我懂得太少， 调教调教 我
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<yappy> lemonhall 字幕……
<TopWinStudio> 怎么给ubuntu扩容？我想把以前的一个分区合并给另外一个分区。
<edison0354> Aimerl: MM我错了……我还打算给 lemonhall大叔介绍媳妇呢
<Aimerl> edison0354：那就不知道了，我的10.4.8里是有的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我去找找那个软件。。我看得电影直接就可以下载字幕，刚开始是英文的。。。
<edison0354> Aimerl: 你是PPC吗？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 把她介绍给我吧
<edison0354> lemonhall: 我都是下电影的时候顺手下字幕
<Stifler> 你们...
<edison0354> blueghost: 忘了你也是个……
<Aimerl> edison0354：嘿嘿，模拟的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 对啊， 介绍她给我， 求你了， 大爷
<lemonhall> edison0354: 多麻烦啊。对了。。射手影音好像也有MAC版本了吧。。。
<ofan> 电驴拖matlab中...
<edison0354> lemonhall: 无视
<edison0354> ofan: 找人借个逊雷离线吧……
<Aimerl> lemonhall：有的，不过还是VLC好用
<lemonhall> ofan: 我的给你？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好象是的，那个也是ffmpeg
<ofan> blueghost: 你不都有好几个娃了么?
<ofan> lemonhall: 借?
<lemonhall> ofan: 离线都快100G了。。。
<yappy> tmux 好像只支持用数字切换 window, 而不支持切换 pane ？
<blueghost> ofan:) 不在意 多一个 可以吗
<ofan> lemonhall: 额
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你有逊雷离线？
<lemonhall> ofan: 加我GTALK吧。。。我觉得这里私聊告诉你密码都不安全啊
<ofan> yappy: c-上下左右
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你又不上gtalk
<ofan> lemonhall: 奥好,其实我快拖完了
<Stifler>  /clear
<blueghost> lemonhall:) DDC 聊天 安全
<edison0354> ofan: 上上下下左右左右BABA
<yappy> ofan: 没反应
<ofan> edison0354: ...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) p2p
<Aimerl> lemonhall：用DDC啊
<edison0354> Aimerl: 神马是DDC？
<lemonhall> Aimerl: VLC不好用。。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: +10086
<lemonhall> Aimerl: RMVB。。。。是渣啊
 * edison0354 mplayer党
<yappy> ofan: ctrl-b 上下左右有反应，便不方便，一次只能一个动作
<ofan> lemonhall: echo 'xxxx' | rot13 | base64
<Aimerl> lemonhall：RMVB还是REALPLAY最好
 * edison0354 好吧，其实我也用MPC-HC的
<edison0354> Aimerl: ……
<edison0354> Aimerl: mplayerx
<Stifler> Mplayer大赞
<ofan> yappy: c-b o
<Aimerl> MPLAYER的内存不适合MAC机的
 * edison0354 还等什么，快去用mplayer吧
<blueghost> edison0354:) 接受我啊
<Stifler> Aimerl: 为什么
<yappy> ofan: 如果 ctr-b o 轮换也是一样，一次一个动作，不爽
<blueghost> edison0354:) 看到我的请求了吗
<edison0354> blueghost: 显示recieved
 * lemonhall 还等什么，快去用高清蓝光吧。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 没钱
<Aimerl> Stifler：要做很多的调整
<ofan> yappy: 绑定c-o,然后c-b c-o c-o c-o c-o .... 轮换
<blueghost> edison0354:) 这个就是 ddc 聊天， p2p 的
<blueghost> edison0354:) 绝对安全
<Stifler> Aimerl: 哦
<edison0354> blueghost: 和/msg有区别？
<yappy> ofan: 你看有个 ctrl-b q 显示 pane 号，但好象没利用上
<blueghost> edison0354:) 安全性好
<blueghost> edison0354:) 直连
<edison0354> blueghost: 我乖乖的加密的XMPP
<Stifler> .DAT也不错...
<edison0354> blueghost: 咋用？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 您好， 本人 blueghost 34 岁， 未婚，很高兴认识你
<edison0354> Stifler: 那不是VCD的格式？
<edison0354> blueghost: ……………………6
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你比我大6岁啊。。。我擦
<yappy> ofan: 理解我意思了吧？既然有了这个 pane 号，为什么不利用上，一次切换过去？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 看帮助，  我的 xchat DDC 有问题
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你那叫做离异。。。吧
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我儿子 都可以打酱油 了
<Aimerl> Stifler：VLC效果没有MPLAYER好，但是MP的指令内存消耗一直是个大问题
<Stifler> edison0354: 是啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你快点结婚， 生个女儿
<ofan> yappy: 绑定命令 selectpane -t 0.....9
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 和你 做亲家
<ofan> x
<yappy> ofan: ok!
<Stifler> Aimerl: linux上没觉得啊，莫非MAC不一样？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 他就想要女儿呢……
<Aimerl> Stifler：不一样
<Stifler> Aimerl: 了解了
<edison0354> Aimerl: MM多大了？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 让他快点生个女儿。 让我儿子解决 以后的婚姻大事
<ofan> edison0354: 这都好意思问...
<Stifler> 现在果然是春天啊
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你懂的太多了。。。。
<Aimerl> edison0354：不太大
<edison0354> ofan: ……
<edison0354> Aimerl: ……
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我懂得很少， 多多调教 我
<Kandu> edison0354: 你發情了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 反正是有家室的人啊。。。
<wzlxx> ofan: openbox可以设置单色背景不？
<ofan> blueghost: ..
<edison0354> Kandu: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<blueghost> Kandu:) edison0354 是猫吗
 * Stifler 白了大家一眼
<ofan> wzlxx: 不会配openbox...
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我跟学中文的那个研究生聊得不错
<lemonhall> edison0354: 可以聊起来。。。还行啊
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦～
<blueghost> Kandu:) 我的公猫 这几天总想出去 找美女猫
<edison0354> lemonhall: 哪个学校的？
<Stifler> blueghost: 别提那个猫了..
<blueghost> edison0354:) 看来 lemonhall 有希望 了
<blueghost> Stifler:) 怎么了
<wzlxx> 谁知道openbox咋配置单色背景？
<edison0354> blueghost: 你也快把
<blueghost> Stifler:) 我家母猫快生了
<edison0354> blueghost: ^
<soiamso> blueghost: 春天
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 不急。
<edison0354> blueghost: 宠物店阿姨呢？
<Aimerl> blueghost：猫？？
<Stifler> blueghost: 一想到它移情别恋就不爽..
<blueghost> edison0354:) 急什么， 等她离婚先
<blueghost> Stifler:) .......
<blueghost> Stifler:) 跑了????
<edison0354> blueghost: ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………
<blueghost> Stifler:) 你家的猫???
<lemonhall> edison0354: 真的是。。。师大的
<Stifler> blueghost: 你家的啊
<Aimerl> -conio.h
<lemonhall> edison0354: 应该说又是一个老师啊
<ofan> nnnnd 竟然把带密码的脚本传到github了....
<blueghost> Stifler:) 哦。 本性吗， 猫都这样
<Stifler> blueghost: 还是喜欢企鹅，(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<lemonhall> blueghost: ..................................
<blueghost> Stifler:)
 * wzlxx 会改了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 宠物店阿姨是已婚？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你以前 的也是老师???
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我以前的是同学
<Aimerl> 咦，，，，MIRC清屏不是-conio.h命令了吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 总之 你就是跳不出 老师 学生 的怪圈了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你也是老师吗
<lemonhall> edison0354: 宠物店阿姨竟然是已婚啊。。。
<Aimerl> blueghost：我是上班族
<lemonhall> edison0354: 私语装～～～
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦。
 * Stifler 表示没有压力
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你 懂什么， lemonhall 说你懂的很多
<lainme_> ofan: 你的github上好东西不少啊，哪个是有密码了?
<lemonhall> ofan: 地址给出来。。。我瞧瞧
<Aimerl> blueghost：什么也不懂，，偶是来学习的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) lemonhall 什么都不好，就是诚实， 你一定懂很多
<Aimerl> blueghost：其实我不是玩ubuntu的，我喜欢debian
<Stifler> Aimerl: debian是UBUNTU它爸
<zhanshime> 我也是debian
<Aimerl> blueghost:ubuntu感觉乱糟糟的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦， 大便有什么 好的
<Stifler> Aimerl: 顺便推一下awesome
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是啊，我也有点心思想背叛 他了，如果他在不出个gubuntu
<ofan> lainme_: ...
<ofan> lemonhall: 我先改改
<Aimerl> blueghost：也没什么好不好的，感觉比较纯净
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 像你一样？ 象 纯净水一样？
<Aimerl> blueghost：- -！
<blueghost> :)
<soiamso> blueghost: 纯净水就是有点不纯的水
<blueghost> 我有点想 折腾 gentoo 了
<Aimerl> Stifler：同感噢，很少有人喜欢awesome的呢
<blueghost> soiamso:) 哦。
<Stifler> Aimerl: 正在用，赞啊，:-)
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 喜欢标签式的吗
<Aimerl> blueghost：有自由的感觉
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我想 自己弄个 wm
<Aimerl> blueghost：怎么弄啊？？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 去掉 任务栏，panel。
<Aimerl> blueghost：也不方便的吧
<Mafwgc> 请问，目前最适合做桌面系统的，是哪个发行版
<Stifler> Mafwgc: Ubuntu吧
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 当 几个窗口重叠 的时候，底层的窗口 在 顶层窗口的标题栏 以 标签 的形式 列出
<Stifler> Aimerl: 目前来说,awesome最合我意
<Mafwgc> 哦，好像ubuntu的资源也是最多的啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 就是当几个窗口重叠的时候， 顶层窗口的标题栏 充当 任务栏
<Aimerl> blueghost：嗯，这个不错，不过不知道怎么弄
<Stifler> Mafwgc: 那试试ARCH吧，只是安装比UBUNTU繁琐点
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 如果 两个窗口 都不重叠， 都可以看到 标题栏的话， 则互相独立
<Aimerl> Stifler：awesome比较自由嘛，
<Mafwgc> arch没有桌面啊？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我想 fork ...box 类的
<Stifler> Aimerl: 嗯啊
<Stifler> Mafwgc: 有啊，装X和GNOME啊
<Mafwgc> 还有arch可以使用fedora14 DVD的RPM包吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 加入 这个想法 吗
<soiamso> Mafwgc: ubuntu也可以用rpm包
<Stifler> Mafwgc: 不可以，包管理器不同，可以用源码安装
<Aimerl> blueghost：是不是有点像chorme了
<blueghost> Stifler:) 貌似 有些可以。 先转换 为 deb
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不像。
<soiamso> Mafwgc: 装玩后能不能用就是一个问题了
 * NoIE 刚刚在看《妄想学生会第7集》
<Aimerl> blueghost：你的意思我明白，不过不知道怎么弄
 * NoIE 顺便查了一下“入睡抽动”，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 自动 的， 当两个窗口重叠，底层的窗口，立即 作为顶层窗口 的标签。
 * NoIE 我感觉我没什么压力呀？
<Stifler> blueghost: 他问的是ARCH
<Aimerl> blueghost：我看看
<Stifler> NoIE: - -！
<Mafwgc> 因为arch我下载的是一个200MB的包。只有字符界面
<Stifler> Mafwgc: 哦，联网后可以继续安装图形界面的
<Mafwgc> soiamso, Stifler ;  我这里网络不流畅。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 在外观上， 类似 fluxbox 的 标签功能。 不同在于， fluxbox 是 要手动将几个窗口设为组， 并且组中的窗口都变成一样大小。 我的 不是组的概念， 只是单纯解决 重叠窗口时切换的问题， 窗口大小都不变。 同时 去掉 任务栏
<Stifler> Mafwgc: 哦
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 带上程序菜单， 以及 workspace， 当窗口 最大化时， 程序菜单， workspace, 标题栏 在一行
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 看什么
<ofan> Stifler: 你也是mm?
<blueghost> ofan:) 今天 mm 批发吗
<ofan> blueghost: 不知道...
<blueghost> ofan:)
<blueghost> ofan:) 怎么看出 Stifler 是 mm
<Stifler> ofan: 我不是...
<ofan> blueghost: 猜得
<blueghost> ofan:) mm 说不是，就是 -- 是
<Aimerl> blueghost：可能图形库代码也要改，要做瓦片式标签先
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我只有构思， 我对 wm 不懂，如果你有兴趣，可以拿来做做。 概念很简单
<Aimerl> blueghost：我明白你的想法，可以试试
<blueghost> Aimerl:) fluxbox 本身带有标签功能的， 但是他的概念是窗口组
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 好的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你又开始想一些怪异的事情了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我对于 wm 不懂
<ofan> 不怕密码传到github了 hoho..
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我对于 wm的编程 不懂
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这个事情在这说过了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没人鸟我
<Stifler> 这几天好热哦
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 什么时候我也 读一下 fluxbox 的代码 看看
<Aimerl> blueghost:fluxbox也是个麻烦的东西，不过看是挺好看的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 因为你的想法历来多了去了
<yappy> Aimerl, gnome 不依靠其它程序能配置成不要标题样不要边框之类的效果吗
<soiamso> yappy: 这个是nautilus的问题
<yappy> Aimerl, 更正：标题栏
<yappy> soiamso, 那依靠 nautilus 自身能配置吗
<soiamso> yappy:  不行
<SING> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<lemonhall> yappy: 你试试把 metaily 那个什么东西杀掉试试。。。。。立马就成了光棍了
<Aimerl> yappy：不行，GNOME的设计决定它做不到这一点
<yappy> soiamso, 那 compiz 行吗
<yappy> lemohall, 完全杀掉当然不行
<lemonhall> yappy: 你说的这种状态我只在GNOME崩溃的时候遇到过。。。还真没想过能不能配置成这样
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<yappy> lemonhall, 我还从没有崩溃成那个样子
<Stifler> metacity干掉
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 是啊， 我喜欢 思考。 想乱七八糟的。 我也鼓励儿子想。 可能什么时候想出一个好点子来， 谁知道呢
<Aimerl> yappy：compiz只是一个加强程序，
<yappy> Stifler, 光干掉当然不行
<yappy> Aimerl, 你的意思是不行喽
<Aimerl> yappy：Gnome的设计初衷不是让你干这个的
<Stifler> yappy: 我记得以前出现这种状况的时候就是metacity出问题了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你本身都光棍了，还怕什么。 光头的不怕有头发 的
<yappy> Aimerl, 但是我现在想干这个了，又不想用某个不可靠的辅助程序（如 devilspie），怎么办？
<Aimerl> yappy:建议你不要那么干
<blueghost> yappy:) 你没碰到台商， 碰到台商， 你也快崩溃 成 lemonhall 的样子了
<yappy> Aimerl, 那要怎么干
<Aimerl> yappy：Metacity为了用户摆脱Sawfish配置
<yappy> blueghost, 台商太认真是吧
<blueghost> yappy:) 你要崩溃吗， 找个 女朋友， 让后 让女朋友 把你给 踢了， 你立马就崩溃
<yappy> blueghost, 也得看踢在哪
<blueghost> yappy:) .... 踢在 metacity
<yappy> Aimerl, 总之，你想说没办法？
<blueghost> yappy:) 你窗口就没边框了
<Aimerl> yappy：具体怎么弄我也说不上来，但是你想用metacity来调整Gnome功能，他的能力很有限
<lemonhall> yappy: 杀掉metacity，GNOME2.。。试试先。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 应该可以， 通过 配置文件， 不给标题，不给 按钮，边框 宽度为 0.
<yappy> 我是看gnome专门有个配置工具,compiz也有，以为能行。
<blueghost> 就是 其实有边框， 只是让他看不见。
<lemonhall> yappy: 反正没成本。。。干掉metacity先
<yappy> blueghost,通过哪个程序的配置文件
<yappy> lemonhall,那换成什么呢
<blueghost> 闭着眼睛 ，什么都清净了
<blueghost> yappy:) 文本文件
<yappy> blueghost,你认真点
<lemonhall> yappy: 相当于啥都没有了，我记得用GNOME-SHELL -R后，也非常容易出现这种状况。。。
<blueghost> yappy:) 不过我不懂 metacity 配置， 不知道 是否可以 自定义 这些元素 的。openbox 的 可以
<Aimerl> yappy：这样弄不好问题会更多
<blueghost> yappy:) 貌似， 可以。 本身就有一个 主题就是标题栏很小，没标题文字
<yappy> Aimerl, 好，接受你的忠告吧
<lemonhall> yappy: 反正是个错误状况，正常情况下GNOME是不能这样的。。。
<blueghost> yappy:) 本身就有个主题，标题栏就2,3像素
<yappy> blueghost, 再小也不等于无
<Aimerl> yappy：反正gnome肯定是在不正常情况下运行的
<blueghost> yappy:) 你不会举一反三吗。既然可以这样，你再疯狂一点，把它弄成0宽度 的，行吗
<lemonhall> yappy: 闭上眼睛，按下F11.。。也可一达到你想要的效果
<yappy> Aimerl,是吧
<blueghost> yappy:) 或者1的
<yappy> blueghost,那得探讨怎么写“主题”，走弯路了
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我想起来一个笑话。。。。。。。。。。。
<Aimerl> yappy：要不你试试enlightenment，不过这东西是老掉牙的东西了
<blueghost> yappy:) 你那么讨厌 窗口边框吗
<blueghost> yappy:) 至少，你不用杀了 metacity 啊
<yappy> Aimerl,我倒没想换窗口管理器
<blueghost> yappy:) 你对他有仇吗
<lemonhall> blueghost: 要体验CHROME OS的最快方法是什么？--------打开CHROME，按下F11.。。。恭喜你。。你可以开始CHROME OS之旅了
<blueghost> 。。。。
<yappy> blueghost,我对可有可无之物都有仇
<Aimerl> yappy：呵呵，那我也没办法了，我不知道没有metacity是种什么状态，想不出来
<blueghost> yappy:) 那样你用 cli 吧
<blueghost> yappy:) gui 的东西 大多都示可有可无 的
<yappy> Aimerl,想像也想像得出来，什么都不能动，也试过。
<yappy> blueghost,有些东西还是得gui,如pdf
<yappy> blueghost,诚如你所料，我能cli就cli
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 没穿衣服 的状态
<blueghost> yappy:) 如果只在乎打印的， pdf 也可以
<Aimerl> yappy，桌面环境名堂太多，弄不懂，，，，
<yappy> blueghost,当然不可能只打印，你说呢
<yappy> Aimerl,我以为你比较懂
<blueghost> yappy:) 我不知道啊， 我很少 pdf 的。 对了，你不说，我还忘了 1984 没看完呢
<Aimerl> yappy：当然不懂啦，又不是神仙
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 神仙妹妹好
<Aimerl> yappy：而且，我不喜欢gnome
<yappy> Aimerl,是吧？感觉gnome哪里烦
 * blueghost 看着 天河那边的织女 Aimerl ， 这边的牛郎 blueghost 是多么惆怅
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 男人果然是年纪越大脸皮越厚啊
<blueghost> 吴刚 和 嫦娥 在月亮 上 不会发生些什么东西 吗
<thorne> 痴情宅男日夜思念 irc上大秀寂寞为那般?
<Aimerl> yappy:感觉不好，和ubuntu一样的感觉，乱糟糟的
<lemonhall> thorne:。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> thorne:) .....
<lemonhall> thorne: 标题写的真是。。好
<yappy> Aimerl,你已经到一定境界了
<Aimerl> yappy：最好回到代码时代，大家把鼠标扔掉
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我二十岁就这么说话了
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 我还是想说那句话。。你懂得太多了。。。和你的性别和年龄都不符。。。。诡异
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 应该说 他的老公 很幸福。
<yappy> Aimerl, 至少能提倡少用鼠标
<blueghost> yappy:) 你想 憋死我吗
<Aimerl> lemonhall：你们这是歧视耶，，女人不能懂电脑吗？
<yappy> blueghost, 啥意思
<blueghost> yappy:) 没了鼠标，基本上 就是 傻了
<blueghost> yappy:) 什么啥意思
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你多虑了。。。只是觉得碰到了一个女人中的异类。。。统计学上说。。算不上歧视。。。
<yappy> blueghost, 没鼠标世界更清净
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就是， 女人 懂起电脑 比男的厉害，知道吗。 女人 心思 缜密。
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你继续抬杠。。。
<thorne> 电脑本来就是个瓜货
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 细心。 不像我，弄个小程序，单就 语法单词 就 错几个
<Aimerl> lemonhall：呵呵，我有个姐妹更牛，常年从事嵌入
<lemonhall> blueghost: 砸不说性别歧视里有一說是。。。。好厨子都是男人呢？
<yappy> blueghost, 有人要踢你了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 吃的都是女人
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你咋不用自动提醒类的插件呢？
<Aimerl> blueghost：。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 男人 做菜 为了给女人吃的
<lemonhall> blueghost: 启动文档内单词补完啊。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 什么意思
<Aimerl> blueghost：鼠标的发明我觉得是电脑文化的退步
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 哦。
<yappy> html 里有没有相当于 latex 里的 \fill 功能的东西？就是自动填充空白以充满一行？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 应该用 眼球 控制。
<Aimerl> 就因为有鼠标，到处都是游戏。
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<snoop_fy> 为啥大家都抨击起鼠标了，虽然我不怎么用鼠标，但是鼠标确实极大的方便了大家的生活吧。。
<Aimerl> blueghost：浪费了电脑这个好东西
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 怪言论。。。
<quabug> 问下，除了这里，freenode上还有没有闲聊的地方？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 支持。 但我离不开 鼠标
<Aimerl> lemonhall：嘿嘿嘿
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 笑得听开心。。。
<yappy> lemonhall, 不是怪言论。鼠标让人堕落
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有什么 怪言论。 难道你的就对的吗。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你也脸皮厚了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 或者 电脑本身就是个错误呢
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我脸皮其实本来就比你厚。。。
<yappy> html 里有没有相当于 latex 里的 \fill 功能的东西？就是自动填充空白以充满一行？
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<blueghost> yappy:) javascript
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我们要否定一切， 从头再来
<lemonhall> blueghost: 你离婚之后都是禁欲的。。。我婚前就没有了。。。
<Aimerl> 我最理想的就是所有的电脑，黑屏，绿字，只有程序，HAHAHAHA
<yappy> blueghost, 这么点事也要 javascript?
<Stifler> ...
<blueghost> 。。。。
<blueghost> yappy:) 你充满 什么一行
<lemonhall> yappy: HTML不需要这个功能。。。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 安装重启后 屏幕显示超出频率范围.求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326269&p=2277434#p2277434 安装过程一直很顺利,就是中间屏幕闪过几次,成功安装后,启动不到桌面,也可能是启动成功,但是不支持集成显卡,显示不出来吧,求解决办法.C61主板,集成显卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 jhcssjf — 2011-04-17 13:51
<blueghost> yappy:) css 吧
<yappy> 如 "左边文字 <fill> 右边文字" 这样就能充满整整一行
<thorne> 一个4G的电影简直就是存储资源的浪费
<yappy> blueghost, 难道 html 自身没这种关键词？
<blueghost> yappy:) 貌似没有
<Aimerl> 你们太能折腾了
<blueghost> yappy:) 看 w3cschool
<blueghost> yappy:) 有中文版的
<yappy> blueghost, 正在看。不过真没有，你肯定？
<lemonhall> thorne: 那是因为你不是90后
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<blueghost> yappy:) 我的记忆中 是没有
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你太能参合了。。。
<yappy> blueghtost, ok
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你太 有吸引力了
 * blueghost 太色了
<snoop_fy> 妈的，看高清都变成90后了，悲剧了。。
<Aimerl> blueghost：我很少发言的好不好
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 我是从120M的硬盘开始用起的。。。
<blueghost> snoop_fy:) 看高清..片的，都示离婚的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哦
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 所以说4G的电影真的是有些大。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 这样矜持
<thorne> 之前更新Debian 发现新安装gir1.2 结果活生生的被我看成了 girl1.2
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 可以理解，当年Bill Gates也觉得电脑怎么可能需要4G这么大的内存，好像是吧？如果我没记错。。
<blueghost> thorne:) 我也是
<lemonhall> thorne: 恩。。。女孩子1.2版本。。。有很多新功能哦
<snoop_fy> blueghost: 还可以是没有女朋友的程序员。。
<blueghost> snoop_fy:) .....
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 不是，盖茨大叔说了一句有名的论断。。。。不许要超过640K的内存。。。
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 恩，是很大了，不过现在硬盘又不贵，大不了加块硬盘，反正机箱里那么多槽
<Aimerl> 我好像用的最早的电脑是150M的硬盘
<blueghost> snoop_fy:) 或者是 自己弄个 虚拟 女朋友 的程序员。 自己当 编剧，当导演了
<thorne> 还是纯code有含量啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 哈， 我的是20MB的
<thorne> 史前时代的电脑很破很破不也一样用么?
<Aimerl> blueghost：写个东西，爬两三天
<larry1> 我用mutt+getmail收信,为什么收信后mutt不会显示出来呢?
 * lemonhall 从我们说的硬盘来看。。。大概可以推断出彼此的年龄了
 * blueghost 崇拜 Aimerl 
<snoop_fy> blueghost: 。。。我还是觉得看电影好点，好歹不会精神分裂。。:)
<blueghost> snoop_fy:)
<ofan> 我的没硬盘
<lemonhall> ofan: ..................
<larry1> blueghost: 了解mutt么?
<blueghost> 7.2寸 磁盘？？？
<blueghost> larry1:) 不。
<Evanescence> larry1: 我也是
<ofan> lemonhall: 我是从未来穿越来的..
<lemonhall> ofan: 小霸王？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 286
<larry1> 有谁了解mutt的
<Aimerl> lemonhall：磁带吧。。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 小霸王其乐无穷啊～～～
<yappy> firefox 支不支持背景透明
<larry1> Evanescence: 和我的状况一样?
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 磁片
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 小霸王就是磁带啊。。。ofan还是个学生啊。。。。
<fillayu> roylez hi
<ofan> lemonhall: 红白机
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 磁带，至今我还没见到过
<ofan> lemonhall: nes
<Evanescence> larry1: 差不多，是能下载新邮件，但是无法用-a选项下载全部邮件，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 对我来说磁带就是个 传说
<Evanescence> larry1: 不是Gmail的问题就是getmail的设计问题
<yappy> FireFox 可不可以背景透明
<Aimerl> lemonhall：不是啊，早先我还见过的，纸做的，上面全是孔
<ofan> lemonhall: 卡带用的是rom吧
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 小霸王的FBASIC还是GWBASIC里面有操作磁带的命令，然后我发觉还真有磁带的外设。。。。。
 * snoop_fy 我也就一块500G的硬盘，但是linux下没什么地方下电影，至今还没有用到一半
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 以前，有个 1.5 寸 的磁盘， 就是个宝了。而且高级一点 的， 还带 合
<ofan> snoop_fy: 挂电驴,很快就满了
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 那是打孔机，我父辈才用得上的东西。。。DPD11好像都不用这个了。。。
<larry1> Evanescence: 我的是可以收到新邮件,但是mutt不会显示出来,要动一上键盘,才会在列表来显示出来有新邮件
<snoop_fy> ofan: amule?
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 时不时，还在外衣的内袋装上 一磁盘。 起着自行车， 时不时 拿出磁盘来看。 那感觉，就像一个特工一样
<yappy> * snoop_fy 的效果怎么达成？
<ofan> snoop_fy: yes
<Evanescence> larry1: 你应该是mutt没设置好，你动了什么才显示的？
<snoop_fy> yappy: ?
<Aimerl> lemonhall：可能是就是那个，我小学的老师说过这就是上一代的电脑
<yappy> snoop_fy, 你上一句发言显示为粗体，如何实现？
<Aimerl> blueghost：很大的一盘，，，
<snoop_fy> ofan: 很久没用过了，我比较爱惜硬件，哈哈，我会让别人用迅雷下好，然后我拷过来。。
<snoop_fy> yappy: 额。。/me bla bla...
<larry1> Evanescence: 随便动一下键盘,收到的信才可以在列表中显示出来
<Aimerl> blueghost：和消防那个圈起来的差不多大，纸做的
 * yappy 这样就是着重显示了？瞅瞅
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 不是 1.5 寸 的。 7.2寸的，在我那时已经是淘汰的了。 不过也在用
<lemonhall> Aimerl: .........................................
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 没见过那么大的
<Evanescence> larry1: 你配置长吗，贴出来我看看
<yappy> snoop_fy, great!
<larry1> 不长,恩,好的
 * lemonhall .........
<Aimerl> blueghost：不知道那时怎么做系统的
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 不好意思， 我的心术不正， 看成了， 你的 长吗？
<ofan> Evanescence: 大稣好
<Evanescence> blueghost: 你。。。。太邪门了，这个论坛混的人都这样吗？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 大爷好
<ofan> blueghost: 人家也是有娃的了
<Evanescence> ofan: 好阿
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你说的那么大的，我没看见过。 我最先用的 是286,7.2寸磁盘，没硬盘， 装 dos的，忘了那时是什么版本了
<Evanescence> 不是把，我在几天前还是无名的。。。
<Aimerl> blueghost：噢
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 69岁的大爷好
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 49...
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 还是 dos 版本 的 wps。 ucdos 中文 环境， 要学五笔。 学校出来， 我还是弹指神功
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你真的49啊？
<Aimerl> blueghost:那是DOS 6.22的时代吧
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 是阿
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 太牛逼了
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你工作是什么呢？
<Aimerl> blueghost：win 3.11的时候？？？
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 我还是新手
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 在家做五金
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 我记得刚来的时候还和你聊得很欢乐呢。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 比他还早。 显示器还是单色 的。 不过 是彩色和单色 交替的时候
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 好像是的，忘记了
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 额。。。那为什么要用LINUX呢？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) win3.1还早一两年
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 比win3.1还早一两年
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 偶然用上的，在网上看到，然是试试就玩上了
 * lemonhall 我从DOS3.2开始的。。。WIN的话我从2.0开始用的。。。
<larry1> Evanescence: set editor="emacs -nw"
<larry1> set sendmail="/usr/bin/msmtp"
<larry1> set mbox_type=Maildirset folder="~/Mail"set mbox="~/Mail/inbox"set spoolfile="~/Mail/inbox"set postponed="~/Mail/postponed"set record="~/Mail/sent"set sort=reverse-threadsset sort_aux=last-date-received
<larry1> color index yellow default ~pcolor index blue default ~pcolor index brightyellow default ~Ncolor index brightgreen default "~N ~p"	
<larry1> set check_new=yes#set timeout=60set mail_check=60
<larry1> mailboxes "=inbox"
<^k^> larry1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 什么配置啊
<Aimerl> blueghost：噢.90年代初吧，，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 94 年后
<ofan> 其实我玩过打孔机的
<Evanescence> blueghost: larry1 的mutt配置
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 从功力的角度来看。。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 哦，那我不懂了
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你用LINUX给你带来的最大的好处是什么？
<Aimerl> blueghost：不知道，那时俺还是丫头片子，哈哈哈
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 女大十八变
<ofan> Aimerl: 现在呢?
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 恩，很好玩
<hceasy> arch 求助  怎么解决NVIDIA官方驱动一个劲儿问我要内核源码的问题 ？？？
<Evanescence> larry1: 贴在pastebin上。。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 丫头大片子
<fillayu> Installing nokogiri (1.4.4) with native extensions /home/sal/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p180/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9.1/rubygems/installer.rb:533:in `rescue in block in build_extensions': ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension. (Gem::Installer::ExtensionBuildError)
<ofan> 94年,我还穿开当裤...
<blueghost> ofan:)
<Aimerl> ofan：。。。。。。。。
<hceasy> arch 求助  怎么解决NVIDIA官方驱动一个劲儿问我要内核源码的问题 ？？？
<fillayu> 这个怎么解决
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我下了， 在这里 太伤自尊了
<hceasy> arch 求助  怎么解决NVIDIA官方驱动一个劲儿问我要内核源码的问题 ？？？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 有毛伤自尊的
<ofan> hceasy: 升级内核
<yappy> 能不能屏蔽某人进出聊天室的消息
<larry1> Evanescence: http://code.bulix.org/7oejm7-79722
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 称脱出我就是 大叔
<XwinX> hceasy: 安装的时候？
<flay> hceasy: 要装kernel-header吧
<ofan> hceasy: 先升级好内核再搞驱动
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我也不小了
<blueghost> yappy:) 自己编 xchat 的插件
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> yappy: 用WEECHAT吧。。。
<blueghost> yappy:) 貌似不行
<lemonhall> yappy: 适合你这种CLI控。。。
<yappy> blueghost, 什么问题都这么复杂？
<ofan> weechat!
<XwinX> hceasy: 装上这个 kernel26-headers
<yappy> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> yappy: 一句 filter就搞定了
<blueghost> yappy:) 自己编 客户端，irc 协议很简单的。 不过需要 有个钩子 就行。 时刻 跟 服务器说--我还在线
<hceasy> XwinX: 装过了 它还要
<hceasy> http://code.bulix.org/spxh6r-79723
<Evanescence> larry1: 你是是maibox改成mailboxes= \ 换行=index
 * yappy ok!
<hceasy> 这个是日志
<ofan> XwinX: arch下 装这个没有,他是内核没升级完全
<lemonhall> yappy: sudo apt-get install weechat-ncurse 然后进到频道 /filter add joinquit * irc_join,irc_part,irc_quit *
<larry1> Evanescence: ok
<lemonhall> yappy: 就搞定了。。。。
<blueghost> yappy:) 编程啊， 你学编程干嘛 的， 不就是 有什么 不顺心 的就改。将电脑 打扮成自己需要的
<yappy> lemonhall: thx!
<Evanescence> larry1: 你用了maildir格式，你在mail目录下建立了new cur tmp三个目录了吗？
<hceasy> ofan: 怎么解决？？？
<XwinX> hceasy: wind@hp(0)~$ pacman -Qo /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-ARCH/include/linux/kernel.h
<XwinX> /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-ARCH/include/linux/kernel.h 属于 kernel26-headers 2.6.38.2-1
<blueghost> yappy:) 电脑就一任由人打扮 的大人玩具
 * edison0354 快递到喽～
<Evanescence> larry1: 如果没有，建立这三个目录，然后把那个mailboxes后面的index改成new试试
<ofan> hceasy: 你看你内核升级了么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那出名的玩具叫什么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 那出名的玩偶 叫什么
<yappy> blueghost, 这点我支持
<Aimerl> 这个是日志啊，，，重建一个就行了吧
<flay> hceasy: 是要装headers
<hceasy> ofan: 错误：没有软件包拥有 /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-ARCH/include/linux/kernel.h
<hceasy> XwinX: 错误：没有软件包拥有 /usr/src/linux-2.6.38-ARCH/include/linux/kernel.h
<hceasy> flay: headers这个装过了啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 94丫头片子， 那个出名的 娃娃叫什么
<XwinX> hceasy: 是不是不匹配
<Evanescence> larry1: 搞定了吗？
<zhtx> .
<larry1> Evanescence: 会和使用的term有关系么?
<ofan> hceasy: uname -a
<Aimerl> blueghost：什么娃娃？？
<Evanescence> larry1:  应该没有，你看看是不是开了 大写锁定，这个也有关系
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 就是 玩偶啊， 让人打扮 ，化妆的。 女孩子很喜欢玩的
<hceasy> ofan: Linux hceasy 2.6.38-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 30 07:14:27 UTC 2011 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<Mafwgc> Eua, hi
<Aimerl> blueghost：不知道，芭比娃娃吧，我们小时候哪有这种东西的
<Evanescence> larry1: 你的全部muttrc就刚才贴的那点吗？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 过家家 的。 小时候，一堆女孩子 拉我 玩家家，一个做妈妈， 一个做爸爸
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 是这个
<hceasy> XwinX: 不懂 总之sh nvidia.run 时就是成功不了
<Mafwgc> Eua,  你是岁月？ 我是小麻
<larry1> Evanescence: 没有还在试
<ofan> hceasy: ...从源里装吧
<blueghost> yappy:) 电脑，对于编程的人来说，就是一个 任由 人打扮 的 大人 芭比娃娃
<blueghost> :)
<lemonhall> ..................
<lemonhall> blueghost: 我们两个现在是这个频道里的常驻人口
<hceasy> ofan: 源里把173xx的老卡删除了 说根新版的XORG不兼容 只好自己下包编译了
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<larry1> Evanescence: 可以收到邮件,也可以发,感觉是收到邮件后,mutt不能把它显示出来,要动一下终端,才显示
<ofan> hceasy: 确实不兼容
<hceasy> ofan: 官方驱动可以么 ？
<ofan> hceasy: 就算你编译也是不兼容,我的a卡驱动也不支持xserver 1.10
<ofan> hceasy: 貌似还不行
<XwinX> hceasy: 你的内核源码文件是哪来的？
<Aimerl> ofan：驱动不好玩滴
<ofan> hceasy: 建议你还是用1.09的xserver
<Evanescence> larry1: 就是不知道你说的动 一下终端是啥意思？你是说在gnome里用鼠标移动下终端窗口吗？
<ofan> Aimerl: 玩啥?
<Aimerl> ofan：玩黑苹果，哈哈哈
<XwinX> 有人在 arch 下装过 unity 吗？
<blueghost> 问一个问题
<blueghost> 各位喜欢电脑什么呢
<ofan> Aimerl: 在玩..
<ofan> blueghost: 带电..
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你喜欢电脑什么
<blueghost> ofan:) ....
<XwinX> blueghost: 我喜欢电脑的风扇
<Aimerl> XwinX：非常好用，包管理器很不错的
<blueghost> XwinX:) ......
<flay> XwinX: 你是arch-cn里面戴帽子的那个？
<larry1> Evanescence: 在mutt 里按一下上下键之类的,才会把新收到的邮件显示出来
<XwinX> flay: 是
<ofan> 求个帽子戴...
<XwinX> Aimerl: 你指的是 arch 的包管理器？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你呢， 对于电脑，你喜欢它哪一点， 让工作更方便？ 了解信息更多？ 更能折腾？
<ofan> blueghost: 可以玩游戏,可以看片,可以聊天
<Aimerl> XwinX：呵呵，只是说说，ARCH其实不错的，就是用得人少。
<Evanescence> larry1: 如果是终端恩题，你换个终端试试就行了，比如urxvt等等，试试如果还是这样就是mutt设置问题了
<blueghost> ofan:) 哦。
<XwinX> Aimerl: 嗯
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 谁说的
<XwinX> Aimerl: 我想在 arch 装个unity
<XwinX> Aimerl: 那个gnome-shell就是一个悲剧
<hceasy_> XwinX: 从/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-lts/include/linux/kernel.h 复制过去的
<larry1> Evanescence: ok
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 这里就有好几个 arch 党， 不在少数
<ofan> hceasy_: - -
<zhtx> XwinX: gnome-shell怎么杯具了？
<Aimerl> blueghost：我喜欢代码，其他都不喜欢
<Aimerl> blueghost：还有音乐
<Evanescence> larry1: urxvt应该是rxvt-unicode
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 这样说。 可有人不高兴了哦。
<ofan> Aimerl: 写代码?
<XwinX> hceasy_: 干嘛要复制，直接装一个kernel-headers
<Stifler> Aimerl: 还有咧？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你是喜欢 创造了？
<XwinX> zhtx: 很不爽，各种不爽啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你 老公 呢。 一定也是同好吧
<Aimerl> Stifler：我喜欢做音乐
<ofan> Aimerl: 啥音乐
<Aimerl> blueghost：他是做系统分析的
<Stifler> Aimerl: 不错，陶冶情操
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 那就对了
<Aimerl> ofan：logic pro，玩玩的
<zhtx> XwinX: 我觉得还可以啊 [Send by Erc with Emacs]
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你是做啥的？
<ofan> 做程序员能找到漂亮老婆麻?
<Aimerl> lemonhall：公务员
<XwinX> zhtx: 难看,操作不便
<lemonhall> ofan: 有钱就可以
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我想象不出， 如果老公不是做相关 的工作的， 很难接受一个 编程 的
<ofan> lemonhall: 要有多少
<lemonhall> ofan: 否则漂亮的你养不起啊。。。。。。。。。。。
<Stifler> ofan: 参考下小贝
<zhtx> XwinX: 呃，你转Xfce吧
<ofan> Stifler: 不是吧..
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 或者是我 广东 的 男人的偏见 吧
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，你可以去天涯逛逛。。
<Stifler> ofan: 哈哈
<XwinX> zhtx: 不喜欢 xfce,以前用过2年
<ofan> lemonhall: 恩.. 先找到,养不养的 暂时不考虑
<zhtx> XwinX: 那你用LXDE，或GNOME3的fallback模式吧
<Aimerl> blueghost，没什么啊，我的工作是环保行业的，只是喜欢电脑罢了
<XwinX> zhtx: gnome3的fallback更悲剧
<XwinX> zhtx: 特别是他的是 panel
<XwinX> zhtx: 竟然啥东西也不能放，白白空着，浪费空间
<Aimerl> 这个ARCH党很多？？？
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 只是 我广东人的偏见啦。 大男人主义。
<zhtx> XwinX: 看来你一直滚动升级……等fc15发布的飘过……
<Eua> 怎么在irc里把自己设为管理员啊
<lemonhall> ofan: 找吧找吧，我现在也在努力啊。。。努力找个漂亮的，生LOLI。。。
<Stifler> lemonhall:  - -!
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<XwinX> zhtx: 嗯
<Eua> 各位大神帮帮忙啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 我生个正太 泡你家萝莉...
<XwinX> zhtx: 我现在没法升级了，一升级就要升到 gnome3
<lemonhall> ofan: 我的梦想是。。。像阿布宽大叔一样。。。有个漂亮的LOLI。。。。。。。。
<XwinX> Eua: 你自己建一个频道，就是管理员了
<zhtx> XwinX: 考虑KDE?
<Eua> 怎么在irc里把自己设为管理员啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 广东男人 还有个特点。 有很会做菜 的 男人。 但平时从来不做菜，都老婆做。 但一到 有客人来了，男人就露一手
<XwinX> zhtx: KDE也用
<blueghost> :)
<zhtx> XwinX: 表示羡慕。。
<XwinX> zhtx: 为啥/
<lemonhall> ofan: 老婆你可以和我离婚。。但是孩子要归我！！！！！！！！！！！！
<Stifler> blueghost: 你是广东的？
<ofan> lemonhall: 我的梦想是,有一个漂亮的萝莉后宫....
<flay> 自己能把自己设管理员吗？不会吧
<Aimerl> blueghost：所以我不嫁广东男人，哈哈
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 在等20年， 40岁 在你看来 也是 loli
<zhtx> XwinX: 折腾不起
<Stifler> Aimerl: ^.^
<blueghost> Aimerl:)
<quanru> ofe
<larry1> Evanescence: 换了个终端用的是可以了
<XwinX> zhtx: 我工作的时候用kde
<XwinX> zhtx: 平常自己用gnome
<lemonhall> blueghost: 问题现在我看23岁以下的。。已经是LOLI的感觉了
<zhtx> XwinX: 给linux分区太小，现在根和home加起来也只有250M
<blueghost> lemonhall:)
<lemonhall> blueghost: 相当幼稚
<XwinX> zhtx: 我只有一台机器有30M的windows 分区
<ofan> 我看15,6岁的就像萝莉...
<Evanescence> larry1: 那应该是你终端问题了，你修改了终端的backspace key等等的设置了么？
 * Stifler 觉得夏天挤公交有意像不到的惊喜啊
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 艾。 现在 的女孩子， 还能找到几个 有 Aimerl 这样子，有自己爱好的东西了。
<Mafwgc> 30MB怎么空得下windows
<lemonhall> ofan: 我在豆瓣上遇到过一个才女。。。24岁。。。
<thorne> loli应该是没有发育 第二性征不明显的女性
<XwinX> Mafwgc: 说错，30G
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 别说女的， 男的 也没几个
<larry1> Evanescence: 没有啊
<ofan> lemonhall: 文艺女青年?
<lemonhall> ofan: 确实很有才，可惜。。。。还是觉得想法幼稚。。。
<Evanescence> larry1: 那我也不知道了
<zhtx> XwinX: 你用win3.2吗？
<snoop_fy> Stifler: 也有可能被一个满身横肉的把你挤在怀里
<lemonhall> ofan: 不是，经济学高材生。。。。但是想法依旧让我觉得是书读太多了
<XwinX> zhtx: 是30G,说错了
<yappy> ofan: tmux 帮助里的 M-up 里的 meta 键指的是哪个？ Alt,ctrl,win 我都试过，没反应。
<ofan> lemonhall: 学生都这样
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 文艺？？
<larry1> Evanescence: 我慢慢研究吧,谢谢了
<Stifler> snoop_fy: 你往好里想撒...
<ofan> yappy: Win
<Evanescence> larry1: 恩
<Aimerl> lemonhall：多学点东西没什么不好的，最近我就觉得logic pro很不错，哈哈哈
<lemonhall> blueghost: 不是不是，是把这个世界过于抽象化了
<zhtx> XwinX: 表示我给win7分了200G, 给ideneb分了50G，给linux分的很少很少。。。
<ofan> yappy: 或者alt
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 柠檬宿舍，也够 文艺 的了
<xsj> .
<yappy> ofan: 没反应
<lemonhall> blueghost: 沉迷于抽象化这个世界。。是不好的
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 这样 也好。
<Aimerl> lemonhall：做音乐很好趣的
<XwinX> zhtx: ...
<Stifler> Aimerl: 同意
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 怎么呢
<ofan> yappy: c-b alt-up
<zhtx> XwinX: fc15一出，打算买个盒装DVD，然后格掉整个电脑，全部fc
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我喜欢画画
<ofan> yappy: 要不然就是没绑定
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 额。。我对喜欢音乐和美术的女人。。。。没抵抗力
<Mafwgc> 我的linux分区40G，现在空闲24G
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 给你看看我画的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 别笑我
<ofan> yappy: 大概你自己的配置覆盖了
<Aimerl> blueghost：photoshop？？？
<XwinX> zhtx: 不留windows了？
<hceasy> ofan: 貌似还是不行啊
<shiky> Aimerl 是啥
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 手绘的
<Aimerl> blueghost：噢
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 别笑我，就一喜好
<yappy> ofan: 哦，对。能全屏吗
<Mafwgc> 快了，用得时间越久，可用空间越少，并且不知道哪些可清理
<ofan> yappy: 全屏是窗口的事吧,tmux不管这个
<zhtx> XwinX: win7很是时候的无法启动，蓝屏
<zhtx> XwinX: 也用不到
<XwinX> zhtx: 哦
<Aimerl> XwinX，最不喜欢用win，和牛一样慢
<^k^> 新⇨ 屏幕抓图 • 小菜发下自己的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326275&p=2277479#p2277479 自我感觉还行吧 呵呵。 统计信息: 发表于 由 安心上路 — 2011-04-17 14:22
<XwinX> Aimerl: 我老婆要用
<Stifler> Aimerl: 越用越慢
<XwinX> Aimerl: 有时候我也用来看pps
<zhtx> pps不是有linux版么
<wzlxx> 有用dwm的吗？
<zhtx> 就是没64
<wzlxx> PPSlinux的不好用感觉…
<XwinX> zhtx: 不想在linux装这些国产流氓
<zhtx> ……
<wzlxx>  有用dwm的吗？
<zhtx> 木有吧
<blueghost> Aimerl:) http://imagebin.org/148634
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 可别笑我， 没学过的
<Aimerl> XwinX：还是MAC最好
<XwinX> Aimerl: 不玩mac
<blueghost> Aimerl:) mac 就是个传说
<Stifler> Aimerl: 就是消费不起
<ofan> Aimerl: 黑苹果你怎么装的,在linux下装的?
<zhtx> 表示上网购了一张iDeneb DVD
<ofan> blueghost: 这是谁?
<XwinX> Aimerl: 而且我工作要用linux
<zhtx> 装上了
<XwinX> 装个 mac 做什么
<Aimerl> blueghost：不错啊，很有味道
<blueghost> ofan:) 你管是谁，就一女孩
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 谢谢
<thorne> 我从感情上排斥mac 不过据说体验很不错 不用
<ofan> blueghost: 求认识...
<zhtx> windows就一鸡肋
<Stifler> ofan: 您来晚了
<blueghost> ofan:) 随便找图片照着画的
<ofan> Stifler: 被你抢了?
<Aimerl> ofan：装JAS版本，10.4.8，驱动基本上有
<Stifler> ofan: NO...
<zhtx> 技术不如*nix，用户体验不如os x,,
<ofan> blueghost: 奥...
<blueghost> ofan:) 你给我个图片，我也帮你画
<ofan> Aimerl: 现在10.4.8? 不都10.6+了么
<Aimerl> ofan：不是MACBOOK啊，只能装XX版的啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) iphone? 还是 ipad?
<zhtx> http://d.download.csdn.net/down/1978947/ama1997 当年做的玩意。。。很怀念……
<lemonhall> ofan: 你。。。真寂寞
<ofan> Aimerl: 这里有用镜像直接装的
<wzlxx> 我还想着会有很多人现在使用dwm呢…
<wzlxx> 看来是我多想了
<Aimerl> ofan，不过我有个macbook air，新版的MAC OS 真的很不错
<ofan> lemonhall: 下午了,是优点
<lemonhall> ofan: 去米国如果找不到女友的话，回国来很容易找到妹子的。。。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 不回来了呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 那。。。
<lemonhall> ofan: 不知道米国好不好找妹子
<ofan> lemonhall: 应该.. 不好找..
<fillayu> 我跟MM约好了，每天固定一个时间在网上碰头
<ofan> lemonhall: 否则他们怎么都回来呢  哈哈哈....
<lemonhall> fillayu: 恭喜你。。。。
<fillayu> 美国很好找吧
<lemonhall> fillayu: 研究生？
<fillayu> 我认识很多中国MM在美国的
<fillayu> 都 90 后
<fillayu> 哈哈哈
<blueghost> ofan:) 怎么去啊， 坐 洗澡盆，撑 着去？
<ofan> fillayu: 不用认识,一搜一大吧
<Aimerl> ofan：debian，MAC双系统，很安逸的
<wzlxx> fillayu: 说不定你的妹子就在咱们房间里…
<fillayu> ofan  怎么搜？ 求教
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 容不容易认识不说， 受不受得了就难说了
<ofan> blueghost: 太高级了,我是游过去
<Stifler> ...
<fillayu> wzlxx  有吗，
<blueghost> ofan:) ....
<wzlxx> fillayu: 哈哈…
<ofan> Aimerl: 我不想破坏我的mbr...
<ofan> Aimerl: 不能从grub引导?
<fillayu> wzlxx  她在的话，会跟我说的
<wzlxx> 昨天看到toy上面toy用的就是dwm…
<wzlxx> 所以我还以为很多人在用呢…
<wzlxx> 谁知道咱们这没有用的…
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 下了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 下了
<wzlxx> fillayu: 呵呵…说不定在偷偷看你呢…
<Aimerl> ofan：不知道行不行，没试过，我是用MAC下模似的
<blueghost> ofan:) 下了
<blueghost> fillayu:) 下了
<ofan> Aimerl: 模拟?
<ofan> Aimerl: 哦..
<Aimerl> ofan，虚拟机嘛
<ofan> 我是要装到硬盘上
<ofan> 虚拟机里跑xp
<fillayu> wzlxx  但愿
<Aimerl> ofan，装什么WIN嘛，又没什么用
<lemonhall> blueghost: 888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<ofan> Aimerl: 我要用..
<Aimerl> blueghost：8888
<hceasy> ofan: 该死的n卡
<ofan> Aimerl: 你办公不用?
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你是属于少见的激进派啊
<ofan> 我经常需要搞下word文档什么的
<Aimerl> ofan：办公有Office for mac啊
<ofan> Aimerl: 还有各种客户端也只支持win
<uni00> sensor需要哪些内核选项
<quabug> Aimerl: 网银呢？
<ofan> Aimerl: 据说office 4 mac不怎么好用
<Aimerl> quabug：手机
<quabug> Aimerl: 。。。。。高端。。。
<snoop_fy> ofan: 挺好用的，功能强劲的很
<uni00> sensors内核配置，总是找不到硬件
<ofan> snoop_fy: 哦
<Aimerl> ofan：装office 2011 for MAC
<fillayu> 我现在的MBR是用ubuntu的grub来引导的
<ofan> 就是不想懂mbr,搞不好又得弄来弄去的
<fillayu> 感觉挺不方便的
<fillayu> 重装 windows 怎么办？
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 话说我用的是office2008
<Aimerl> snoop_fy:一样的啊，又不比WIN下的差
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 恩
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 不过我已经想出手我的mb990了
<Aimerl> ofan：MAC还有UNIX终端，比WIN方便不知道多少
<ofan> Aimerl: 终端还是用linux爽
<fillayu> Aimerl  我不太习惯MAC桌面
<fillayu> 感觉WIN的桌面，效率更高些
<ofan> 比x高
<Aimerl> fillayu：你用习惯了绝对比WIN效率高得多
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 他说的应该是机器执行的效率，不是说工作效率。。
<fillayu> Aimerl  应该会，
<Aimerl> ofan：不过我还喜欢debian更多一点
<snoop_fy> 我喜欢gentoo
<fillayu> 对了，最近感觉穿衬衫好爽
<ofan> arch党不语
<ofan> fillayu: 穿裤衩才爽
<lemonhall> ofan: 我已经基本不太用ARCH了
<snoop_fy> gentoo貌似跟arch差不多吧，arch没用过
<fillayu> 变得极有气质
<Stifler> .....
<lemonhall> ofan: 还是喜欢11.04
<Aimerl> ofan:ARCH也不错，不过有的人少，，，
<ofan> lemonhall: 你用了多久了?
<blueghost> ubuntu 党不爽
<ofan> Aimerl: 还好,我觉得人挺多
<lemonhall> blueghost: .....................
<fillayu> ofan  这是一个文明的社会，要注意形象啊
<lemonhall> blueghost: 走好，大叔。。不送啊～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～～
<ofan> Aimerl: 这里很多人用arch...
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 用的人少也没什么啊，好用就成，再说了，不管哪个发行版，操作起来不都那样。。
<ofan> fillayu: 那叫啥..
<lemonhall> ofan: 我上网本用的ARCH
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：那就好，我还以为这东西在国内没落了呢
<lemonhall> ofan: 主系统最后还是UB
<ofan> lemonhall: arch要常更新才行阿
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我潜水， 时不时 过来一下
<fillayu> ofan  whatever, no idear
<Kandu> ofan: 我覺得半年更新一次就差不多了
<fillayu> ofan  我以前也用arch
<snoop_fy> 我觉得gentoo太他妈稳定了，怎么折腾都不坏
<lemonhall> ofan: 我开TESTING了。。还是不更新的好
<fillayu> ofan  我的澳州兄弟，也用  arch
<ofan> Kandu: arch? 不太行吧
<Aimerl> ofan：新的更新不见得好
<fillayu> 这里有背包旅行者吗
<fillayu> 喜欢背包远方旅行的兄弟
<ofan> Aimerl: arch是必须要经常更新,否则会出问题
<Aimerl> ofan：我知道啊，就这样所以我才不怎么用
<ofan> Aimerl: 我喜欢新的..
<uni00> 有人知道sensors要怎么配置内核么？需要开启哪些模块？
<ofan> 主要是arch比较简洁
<Aimerl> uni00：sensors ???
<fillayu> ofan   debian 也很简洁吧
<Kandu> ofan: arch 包管理員不大負責的。 extra repo 里的 amule 居然是 svn 里 co 的，bug多多。fpc的動態庫編譯沒解決，就能放進官方源。xorg-server 出問題了，不能用 nvidia 老驅動了，它也敢升級，而且把源里的 nvidia 老驅動都給撤銷了。。。
<ofan> fillayu: 配置不简洁
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 就是能告诉你那些温度的东西，我也没法打开
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：硬件没问题吧
<Kandu> ofan: 就我個人都遇到這麼多了。。arch 實在是個不能經常升級的系統
<ofan> Kandu: arch的软件更新是比较激进
<ofan> Kandu: 我以前有过2个月以后升级一次,遇到system upgrade,然后就全挂了
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：我老公好像说过，要编译主板芯片驱动的，有些是有厂家提供的，不过大部分要自己处理。
 * Kandu 不知道“arch必須經常更新，否則會出問題”這樣的論調是哪兒來的，如何得出的
<snoop_fy> 一般来说你系统没问题的时候，不更新，怎么可能会出问题。。。
<feng> ls
<ofan> Kandu: arch的pacman,X,包括启动脚本都会经常更新
<feng> hello
<snoop_fy> 我已经放弃了对sensors的折腾了，反正也没啥用，难不成还能烧了我的cpu不成
<^k^> feng, 好  ㍦ 
<Aimerl> Kandu：是要经常更新的，挂接编译的软件包很多
<XwinX> Kandu: 你半年更新一次的话，会更新不上去的
<ofan> Kandu: pacman的功能和稳定性都不是很好,如果处理太多包的话就会崩溃
<fillayu> ofan  举个例子？
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：还是不要玩这个啦，，，主板编译头很大的
<ofan> 如果时间太长的再更新的话,arch比其他发行版更容易出现衔接不好的问题
<Aimerl> ofan：就是这个麻烦，所以不玩ARCH了
<ofan> fillayu: 我就是没即使更新,导致powerpill,bauerbill都被踢出源了都不知道,然后升级不了其他包
<feng> set theme dma147
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 我好像用debian的时候主板驱动也有问题，看不到温度，看来以后组装机器还是要用知名主板啊
<ofan> 然后是自己手动删了又装...
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：debian的主板问题很多的，它的本意就是让你自己编译的
<Kandu> ofan: 哦
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 悲剧，我不折腾了，就用这个gentoo了，很稳定，很给力
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 用WIN7吧。。。。
<isoft> uni00: 昨天晚上学习vim，一直弄到早上7点过，现在才起床
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 你是怎么把我跟win7联系在一起的？
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：不过也有弄的好的，技嘉的主板就弄的不错的，英文官网有提供编译代码
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 不知道。。。。
<uni00> isoft: 不是吧，这么强
<vic> gentoo的编译很恐怖。。难道是我的错觉。。。。。。
<isoft> uni00: 先做饭去了哈
<uni00> isoft: 我昨天弄电脑散热弄了一晚上
<isoft> uni00: 不好意思
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 我是msi的
<ofan> vic: 同觉得编译恐怖...
<uni00> isoft: 恩
<snoop_fy> isoft: 这么早就开始做饭？。。
<ofan> 编译是最恐怖的///
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：那就不知道了，
 * lemonhall 编译会烧电脑么？
<feng> 会
<ofan> lemonhall: 会
<ben_jackon> 请问ubuntu7.10如何安装gmoutn-iso???????????
<catcher> linux下用什么软件可以计算不规则图形的面积呀
<ofan> 烤机专用
<vic> ofan: 总觉的，为了装一个软件，要编译半天，我arch早就装上了
<ofan> vic: gentoo党比较爱编译
<vic> ofan: gentoo有二进制包吗？
<isoft> snoop_fy: 早饭
<flay> catcher: 啥意思
<feng> 刚用UBUNTU 的时候不懂用apt-get, 装一个mplayer 编译了我一天。。。
<ofan> vic: 有
<snoop_fy> 应该有
<Aimerl> lemonhall：编译主板，会让你想到跳通宵舞+伏特加
<snoop_fy> 我firefox就是用的二进制的
<fillayu> wow, 终于把一个 rails 的问题搞定了
<fillayu> 皆大欢喜
<snoop_fy> 常用的软件我一般会编译，反正又不常改动
<snoop_fy> 不常用的恶心软件我就直接二进制
<ofan> vic: gentoo包管理模仿freebsd的,bsd基本啥都需要编译
<catcher> flay: 有一个图片上面又 大大小小的不规则图形 想计算它们的面积比
<flay> 尺寸知道？
<catcher> 计算出比值就行了
<flay> 图片发出来瞧瞧
<lemonhall> Aimerl: .................我跟你说过我喜欢喝福特加么？
<flay> 伏特加多少度
<vic> ofan: 坚持arch不动摇了。。。简单，明了，不累，
<Aimerl> lemonhall：呵呵，比喻一下么
<ofan> vic: 恩
<catcher> flay能发图吗
<Aimerl> 主板编译是需要有相当魄力的
<snoop_fy> 主板编译很慢？
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 不是。。只是好奇。。我确实很喜欢喝福特加。。。能理解你说的
<snoop_fy> 比内核编译还慢？
<flay> 贴到 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/
<flay> 发链接就可以了
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：不是慢不慢的问题
<ofan> lemonhall: 伏特加很贵么?
 * lemonhall 我把电脑升级到5000之后，再折腾这些把
<snoop_fy> 那是什么问题？
<lemonhall> ofan: 不贵啊。。。去米国趣喝吧。。人家有酒文化。。
<ofan> lemonhall: 奥...
<lemonhall> ofan: 我们的酒文化就是饭桌文化。。糟粕
<Aimerl> snoop_fy：是容错率很低，大部分系统分析员习惯直接用汇编
<feng> 什么是喝伏特加？
<ofan> lemonhall: 不会喝酒...
<vic> ofan: 再说想体验编译的快感，还有abs不是
<wzlxx> awesome 的浮动效果是怎么设置的？
<ofan> vic: 恩 是
<lemonhall> ofan: 好吧，为毛我觉得你去米国之后仍旧只会和中国人打交道。。。
<ofan> wzlxx: 啥浮动效果
<snoop_fy> vic: 你桌面系统用哪个？虽然xfce还不错，但是总觉得还是少了点什么，不知道少哪
<ofan> lemonhall: 不会,我喜欢和国际友人打交道
<wzlxx> 就是pidgin这样的想弄成启动是让它浮动…
<vic> snoop_fy: kde
<Aimerl> snoop_fy，你想玩基板编译可以去弄个模拟器，玩玩先
<wzlxx> ofan: 你用的是awesome吧？
<ofan> wzlxx: 是
<vic> snoop_fy: 试过gnome，xfce，lxde，e17，openbox，fvwm。。。。最终选择了kde
<catcher> flay:就是抠个图 能算出 面积 或像素就行
<lemonhall> ofan: 好，带个金发女友回来
<ofan> lemonhall: ...
<vic> 不规则图形面积 这个词有问题吗？有木有啊！！！
<snoop_fy> Aimerl: 最近没空折腾，懒了很久了，等什么时候失恋了就玩这个来自我治疗
<flay> 像素不是有软件可以读出来么
<wzlxx> ofan: 看看你的配置…
<snoop_fy> vic: kde和gnome实在不敢装啊，太他娘的大了，要一个晚上
<ofan> wzlxx: 默认配置...
<fillayu> 跑一个 ror 的 web application 没想到如此的慢
<wzlxx> ofan: 默认配置的话那pidgin咋办？
<vic> snoop_fy: 哈哈 gentoo的痛苦，我只要下载用一会。。。
<ofan> wzlxx: pidgin咋了
<ofan> wzlxx: 你说针对某些程序自定义窗口属性?
<wzlxx> 默认的情况下pidgin打开也是平铺啊
<ofan> wzlxx: 可以单独设置
<zorion>  linux系统的手机连接电脑，手机端打开usb＿lan, gentoo下提示找到到gadget，但不能识别为一个设备，以前在debian下可以识别为usb0，可能是内核不支持，谁知道要内核中需要打开什么选项？
<ofan> wzlxx: 比如我的mplayer就总是浮动的
<wzlxx> ofan: 我就是想设置一些程序默认就是浮动的，比如mplayer,pidgin
<catcher> flay：不知到用什么软件啊  gimp不会用 好像不行 物理学家不都用linux 怎么会没有这类软件
<zorion> snoop_fy, 我也用的gentoo
<chengzi> 拜拜～
<ofan> wzlxx: 在rc.lua 的Rules块内
<flay> catcher: 你现在就是要得到一个图片的像素么
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么写？
<ofan> wzlxx: 里面有提示阿
<catcher> flay：图片上的图形
<wzlxx> 哦
<ofan> wzlxx: rule = { class = "MPlayer" },properties={floating=true}
<wzlxx> ofan: 那pidgin呢…
<wzlxx> ofan: 怎么得到程序的class
<ofan> wzlxx: 就是进程名
<wzlxx> ofan: 进程名？？
<flay> catcher: 没弄过
<ofan> wzlxx: 主程序的文件名
<zorion>   linux系统的手机连接电脑，手机端打开usb＿lan, gentoo下提示找到到gadget，但不能识别为一个设备，以前在debian下可以识别为usb0，可能是内核不支持，谁知道要内核中需要打开什么选项？
<wzlxx> ofan: 不是的…mplayer的程序名是mplayer但是class是MPlayer
<Evanescence> linux上有什么办法让两台电脑用一根网线直接相连传输数据？
<Aimerl> Evanescence：有啊，串行就行啦
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 不懂，怎么额串行？
<Aimerl> Evanescence：TCP也可以
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 有的。。。是所有LINUX和UNIX都带的一个协议。。昨天刚看过。。。
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 好高深阿，不懂，有什么具体的软件或者命令吗？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 马上就忘记。。真是郁闷
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 看的什么书阿？我也研究研究
<Aimerl> Evanescence：不用软件的，设一下端口就可以了
<lemonhall> Evanescence: LINU高级编程什么的。。第一章竟然讲到一个这种类似的协议。。我后来才知道历史上出现国那么多的协议。。。
<flay> Evanescence: 网线就可以阿  不过接线的方式要改改
<lemonhall> flay: 水晶头那里要不太一样？
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 怎么设置端口？
<soiamso> Evanescence: 这个，是电气问题吧
<flay> 接法不一样
<lemonhall> flay: 啊，对了。。。心跳线。。他们就这么做的。。！！！
<Evanescence> soiamso: 阿？这个还和电气有关吗？
<ben_jackon> :-D
<flay> 一般做网线的都晓得
<Aimerl> Evanescence：就几个跳线不一样
<Mafwgc> WIN下哪款软件可以替换迅雷。并且支持迅雷下载链接的工具
<ofan> wzlxx: instance="pidgin"或name="pidgin"
<lemonhall> flay: 我们的工程师做心跳线。。就是用的网线。。。
<XwinX> 现在不用交叉线也可以的
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 就是说把水晶头上的小线顺序重新改变一下？
<XwinX> 网卡能自动识别
<soiamso> Evanescence: 你想问的是不条线能不能用软间方法链接吧？
<flay> 就是把顺序改改
<XwinX> 只要2台机器是同一个网段就能连通了
<Aimerl> 不用交叉线也可以，就是端口要设一下
<wzlxx> ofan: 会了，嘿嘿…
<Evanescence> soiamso: 我是问，两台电脑用一根网线链接起来了，要怎么相互传输数据
<Aimerl> Evanescence：你查一下看，我记得设一下IP就可以了，什么192.168.0.1
<Evanescence> wzlxx: class="Pidgin"
<soiamso> XwinX: 新款的网卡是这样的，但是好像也要BIOS那里设置？
<XwinX> Evanescence: scp ssh ftp
<XwinX> soiamso: 不知道，我从来没有设置过，但都可以
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 在host文件里设置IP吗？
<Evanescence> XwinX: 这个ssh要怎么传阿？
<XwinX> scp 本地文件 对方IP:
<Aimerl> Evanescence：你先看一下ipconfig里怎么样的
<Evanescence> XwinX: 这么简单阿？可是这个IP要怎么查询阿？
<XwinX> Evanescence: IP自己设置
<feng> 呵呵。。。
<lemonhall> 现在可以这样直连了？
<XwinX> Evanescence: 要设置成同网段的
<feng> 是很简单，两根网线连起来，然后设在共一个网段
<Evanescence> XwinX: 有点明白了
<^k^> 新⇨ Wine及其分支 • 有wine成功过overture的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326281&p=2277525#p2277525 MuseScore用着不是很习惯啊 我安装后运行提示这个错误 统计信息: 发表于 由 CracKid — 2011-04-17 15:17
<Aimerl> Evanescence：只要IP在同一个桥段里就可以了
<lemonhall> 这么简单。。
<feng> 一根网线，不一定要交叉线
<ben_jackon> :-D
<lemonhall> 改天也试试。。。我一直还在用交换机。。。。
<ben_jackon> :-D
<soiamso> Evanescence: 网段一样就可以
<feng> 现在的网卡自适应
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 桥段是说192.168.0 这个是桥段吗？后面的加上就是IP了？
<ben_jackon> :-D
<XwinX> Evanescence: 是
<Aimerl> Evanescence：对
<^k^> ben_jackon: .. ..
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 没有ipconfig的命令
<feng> ifconfig
<lemonhall> Evanescence: ifconfig
<feng> windows -> ipconfig
<Aimerl> Evanescence：呵呵，打错
<lemonhall> 现在的网卡怎么这么简单了。。。。。技术进步了
<feng> 十年前的DELL 就有这功能
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 那这里想要的IP是eth0还是l0还是wlan0等等的哪个？
<XwinX> Evanescence: 那要看你的路由表
<Aimerl> Evanescence：看你的端口啊
<soiamso> lemonhall: 问题是对接就要交叉线，是不是有点不合理呢？
<Evanescence> XwinX: 涉及这么多阿，概念都懂得不多
<wzlxx> ofan: C-鼠标左键是改变窗口大小？
<XwinX> Evanescence: 内核路由表里有对应，哪个网段地址过哪个网络设备
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 好像没有看到端口的数据阿，在ifconfig里
<XwinX> route 能看到
<Aimerl> Evanescence：这样好了，你直接在gnome的网络管理器里去设好了
<wujie> 哥哥们在干嘛
<lemonhall> soiamso: 是有些不合理。。。
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_playlist/f5746256o1p0.html
<soiamso> 中国特色阿
<Aimerl> Evanescence：一个设成192.168.0.1，另一台设成192.168.0.2
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 我在awesome下，
<Evanescence> XwinX: 我看到了
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 找到问题所在额
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 找到问题所在了
<Evanescence> XwinX: 我看到了route路由表，但是没有192的桥段的
<soiamso> lemonhall: 不明白以前是不是为了降低难度搞的
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你在用 awesome?
<lemonhall> soiamso: 不是。。。
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 你说的是nm-applet吗，我现在打开着
<Aimerl> Evanescence：现在不是
<XwinX> Evanescence: 那你的网络是怎么设置的啊
<Evanescence> XwinX: nm-applet或者wicd
<lemonhall> soiamso: 双绞线是专门给TCP/IP的局域网用的是不是？
<lemonhall> blueghost: 啥？
<XwinX> Evanescence: 那里不是能输入IP地址，网络掩码吗
<soiamso> lemonhall: 不是的，
<Aimerl> Evanescence：awesome好办
<zorion>   linux系统的手机连接电脑，手机端打开usb＿lan, gentoo下提示找到到gadget，但不能识别为一个设备，以前在debian下可以识别为usb0，可能是内核不支持，谁知道要内核中需要打开什么选项？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 没什么， 只是说，有个 问题困扰我很久了， 终于知道 问题所在了
<Evanescence> XwinX: 恩
<lemonhall> soiamso: 搞不懂。。。我觉得肯定有历史原因。。。
<XwinX> Evanescence: 2台机器，IP地址的最后位不同，网络掩码相同就可以了
<soiamso> lemonhall: 很多感应器都用
<Aimerl> Evanescence，不用去终端，去TCP/IP管理器里直接改
<Evanescence> XwinX: 大概有点明白了，
<lemonhall> soiamso: 反正我们的工程师是老人，所以不知道这种方法，依旧改了顺序。。
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 怎么进那个TCP/IP管理器阿？
<zorion>  没人弄过吗？ 通过usb 线把手机和电脑连接，可以用usbnet 通信
<soiamso> lemonhall: 但是也不是所有的卡都可以的吧
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 掩码是gateway吗？
<XwinX> Evanescence: 这是网关
<zorion> 但内核要支持。我自己编译的内核，精简得比较多，不知道应该加上什么选项
<Evanescence> XwinX: 那是genmask？
<XwinX> netmask
<soiamso> Evanescence: 掩码这些只是用来勾出信息的，都是对 mac 广播，你设置不对还是在通讯的。
<Evanescence> XwinX: 没有netmask，只有genmask
<Aimerl> Evanescence：那是网关
<Aimerl> Evanescence：genmask设成 255.255.255.0
<Evanescence> 看来的研究下网络通讯了，有没有这方面的手册什么的阿，不要很厚的。。。
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 有三种，genmask： 255.255.255.0 255.255.0.0 0.0.0.0
<soiamso> Evanescence: 7层概念
<Aimerl> Evanescence：你的设备不要弄错噢
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 我是用route命令看到的
<XwinX> Evanescence: 你是不是2块网卡在用？
<Evanescence> soiamso: 好像还有五层概念啥的，三种模型吗？
<Aimerl> Evanescence：一样的，如果是双绞线平行对接，可以用255.255.0.0
<Evanescence> XwinX: 一块
<XwinX> 255.255.255.0 255.255.0.0是给网段的
<soiamso> Evanescence: 多少层也差不多吧，可以研究一下 PPPoE 就基本搞明白了
<XwinX> 0.0.0.0是直接路由到主机的
<XwinX> 一般就是给默认网关用的
<Aimerl> Evanescence：只要在一个网段就可以了
<Evanescence> soiamso: PPPoe是什么？网络协议吗？
<Evanescence> XwinX: 哦
<soiamso> Evanescence: 是吧】
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 恩
<Aimerl> Evanescence：PPPoE是用在远程终端上的
<ofan> Evanescence: 封装协议
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 哦，我记起来了，在翻墙设置的时候要勾选pppoe选项的，是的
<soiamso> Aimerl: 肯定不是远程的， over Ethernet
<ofan> 点对点的,路由器之间都用PPP
<Aimerl> soiamso：是用以太网的主机通过桥接设备连到一个远端集中器上的一种协议
<Stifler> 大家在LINUX下都在哪儿看片儿啊？
<Aimerl> soiamso：电信公司非常痛恨这个协议，哈哈哈
<soiamso> Aimerl: 怎样制作一个 Ethernet 的拓朴那是另外一个问题了
<soiamso> Aimerl: 都是在用吧
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 为什么电信公司痛恨这个阿？
<Aimerl> Evanescence：也不能说痛恨吧，现在的电信远程终端都是支持这个协议的
<Stifler> 大家在LINUX下都在哪儿看片儿啊？
<flay> 。。
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 什么是电信远程终端阿？
<Aimerl> Evanescence：用户终端也可以利用这个协议，多重拔号
<Stifler> 大家在LINUX下都在哪儿看外国电影啊？
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 多重拨号？是怎样的？ 一个号被多个人用？
<Aimerl> Evanescence：对一个桥段设备可以多重拔号
<gebjgd> Stifler, pps
<gebjgd> Stifler, webqq的qq影片
<Stifler> gebjgd: PPS没美剧啊
<gebjgd> Stifler, 以前有，现在没了
<gebjgd> Stifler, 你没赶上好时候
<Stifler> gebjgd: 哎
<gebjgd> Stifler, 重新投胎啊不
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 额，又不懂了，算了，你知道有什么书是关于这些知识的吗？
<Stifler> gebjgd: 不了...
<Aimerl> Evanescence：举个例子吧，你可以把你家的网络接进一个交换机，那么联上这个交换机的用户可以多重拔号
<ubw_> 兄弟们,问个事.我的ubuntu启动是突然说分区挂载错误,正当我备份完资料准备装debian时再进去又好了,是何解释?
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 所以是多个人使用同一个帐号？
<Aimerl> Evanescence：可以那么说，不过只限在同一个桥段中
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 哦，问问这些资料的书有没有？我下载一本看看
<Stifler> hiahiahia
<Aimerl> Evanescence：不知道耶，，，可能有技术文档吧
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 技术文档？是网络文档吗？
<leaveboy> 这里始终热闹
<Aimerl> Evanescence：PPPOE只是种协议，可能有些说明文档之类的吧
<soiamso> leaveboy: 有很多不热闹的地方吗？
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 那有详细说明各种协议的书籍吗？
<Aimerl> Evanescence：现在用的很多的，ADSL实际上就是这种协议，类似一种虚拟拔号
<Aimerl> Evanescence：不知道有没有，你网上看一下嘛，有事问google嘛
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 这个我知道一点，都是DSL为基础的
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 恩，
<zorion> gprs  是什么？也是协议吗？
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 可是我不知道应该怎么写关键词阿，这样方面的术语不懂
<zorion> 还有edge?
<Aimerl> Evanescence：所以嘛，电信之类的公网对PPPOE是又爱又恨
<Evanescence> Aimerl: 呵呵，恩
<Aimerl> zorion：GPRS是种技术名称
<ofan> 这根电信没啥关系吧
<lemonhall> ...........................
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 我还是想说
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你懂得真的是太多了
<Aimerl> lemonhall：。。。。。。。。
<wzlxx> ofan: 有没有发现只打开一个窗口的话下面会有一些空隙
<Aimerl> lemonhall：偶，，只是略懂，，
<ofan> wzlxx: 有
<wzlxx> ofan: 这是怎么回事？
<ofan> wzlxx: 你说终端窗口吧
<wzlxx> 嗯
<wzlxx> ofan: awesome里
<ofan> wzlxx: 终端大小只能是行高的整数倍
<ofan> wzlxx: 有些程序自己限制的
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦，就是终端不会全屏是吧？
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 适合趣做分析师啥的。。。
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 分析师是。。啥都是略懂。。。。
<ofan> wzlxx: 恩
<wzlxx> ofan: 哦…
<Aimerl> lemonhall：我适合当主妇，略懂就OK了
<wzlxx> ofan: 发现我以前在openbox下也是弄成现在的样子，呵呵…
<zorion> Aimerl, gprs 和edge 是如何工作的？ 资料是公开的吗？最近在看android的移植，对这些感兴趣
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: size hint honor 设置为 false
<Aimerl> zorion：这个我也不懂啊，我只知道是两种技术，属于GSM的延伸
<lemonhall> Aimerl: .................
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 那里的配置？
<soiamso> zorion: 都 4G 了 你 2.5G的还在移？
<ofan> zorion: 这个你是不会接触到的
<wzlxx> xprop | grep WM_CLASS得到两个字符串…哪个是class?
<soiamso> zorion: erison
<ofan> zorion: gprs,edge是一整套方案,都是很底层的
<Aimerl> zorion，而且，现在热门是研究LTE
<soiamso> zorion: 你被移不动骗了吧
<zorion> ofan, 不懂，网上也找不到资料，要移植 gprs功能和edge需要看哪些东西？andorid系统
<ofan> zorion: 要硬件支持
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: http://code.bulix.org/0dkxp7-79724
<Aimerl> zorion：android的移植，，，你要移到什么上去啊？？
<zorion> ofan, i8320 我是个人爱好，瞎折腾
<Aimerl> zorion：而且这个和软件没什么关系吧，应该和你设备的芯片编译有关系
<Aimerl> zorion:I8320是什么东西？
<zorion> Aimerl, 手机，gprs也要软件支持吧？可这方面的资料根本找不到
<ofan> zorion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Mobile_telecommunications_standards
<ofan> zorion: 都是通信系统的标准,软件接触的都是很高层的了
<lemonhall> zorion: ANDROID有源代码的，找来看看就好了吧。。内核里一定有对应的GPRS模块的代码
<lemonhall> zorion: 你是要移植啥啊？
<Aimerl> zorion：GPRS也好，EDGE也好，只是底层技术啊，你需要的是你设备的芯片支持
<soiamso> lemonhall: 就跟网卡那样逻辑都写在硬件里面了
<zorion> leaveboy, 是三星的手机，挺便宜，性能强大，可惜系统是limo,做开发版不错，感兴趣的大大可以玩玩
<Aimerl> zorion：只要芯片支持，用DOS也能打电话
<lemonhall> soiamso: GPRS对于我应用程序而言是透明的。。。反正还是写IP，就OK了
<ofan> zorion: 玩过开发版么?
<Evanescence> 怎么在tty8开启Xorg，当你已经在tty7上运行了Xorg的时候
<zorion> Aimerl, 哦，我初学很多东西刚接解，入门都算不上
<lemonhall> Evanescence: c+a+8?
<zorion> ofan, 没。。
<Aimerl> zorion：我也不懂，不过我觉得Android应该可以做到的，只要芯片支持
<Evanescence> leaveboy: 但是我切换不了。
<lemonhall> zorion: 我对于把LINUX下的某些SO库移植到ANDROID下，并且用NDK编译好后，用JAVA来调用比较有兴趣
<zorion> Aimerl, 肯定支持，原系统可以，就是找不到这方面的资料，不知道从哪里入手
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 比如DISPLAY： --：0这个命令类似的启动方式？
<ofan> Evanescence: 你想系统两个xserver?
<Evanescence> of
<Aimerl> lemonhall：用JAVA调用，那不是效率很低？？？
<Evanescence> ofan: 恩，在一个电脑上运行两个xserver，一个awesome，一个gnome
<zorion> lemonhall, 有个高手做了一些，但gprs卡住，你看看http://gitorious.org/h1droid/
<ofan> Evanescence: 貌似不行吧
<lemonhall> Aimerl: ...........
<Evanescence> ofan: 为什么？在tty8上运行xorg不行吗？
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 用C语言写程序，调用ASM写成的OBJ。。。不是一个道理？哪里慢？
<zorion> lemonhall, so库应该是有的，但是是闭源的
<ofan> Evanescence: 不是,一个机器应该只能起一个xserver 对硬件是独占的..
<lemonhall> zorion: 额。。你这是干嘛。。。把ANDROID移植到I8320上？
<Aimerl> lemonhall：不是吗？我一直觉得JAVA调用SO库是个大炮打蚊子的过程
<lemonhall> zorion: 这种级别的移植我不懂
<Evanescence> ofan: 对硬件独占吗？哦，明白了
<soiamso> lemonhall: 个人电脑刚有的时候都是很多硬件壁垒的，现在基本没有了。手机这个东东应该也很快了
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 就是JNI啊。。。。JAVA就是包装包装。。。
<ofan> Evanescence: 额 貌似不是
<Aimerl> leaveboy：噢，，，，
<Evanescence> ofan: ？？
<ofan> Evanescence: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213756
<^k^> ⇪ title: How To: Multiple X Servers simultaneously - Ubuntu Forums
<lemonhall> soiamso: 希望这个时代快些到来
<ofan> Evanescence: 可以运行多个session..
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你主要的领域是什么，听上去也是30多的大叔了？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 现在就算android阵营里面也太多这种不兼容了，尤其是三星带领的
<Evanescence> ofan: 恩，谢了，这个不错
<Aimerl> lemonhall：JNI是不是要生成动态数据库的
<soiamso> lemonhall: 我也没有这么老】
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 谢天谢地。。。你终于有不懂的。。。。。。
<zorion> lemonhall, 是啊，刚开始看，基础不好，也不大懂
<Aimerl> lemonhall：不懂的多了
 * lemonhall JNI是Java Native Interface的缩写，中文为JAVA本地调用。从Java1.1开始，Java Native Interface(JNI)标准成为java平台的一部分，它允许Java代码和其他语言写的代码进行交互。JNI一开始是为了本地已编译语言，尤其是C和C++而设计的，但是它并不妨碍你使用其他语言，只要调用约定受支持就可以了。
<^k^> 新⇨ Ubuntu 错误报告 • 求求大家帮个忙，在编译embedded环境时出现了这样的错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326286&p=2277560#p2277560 我刚学linux，每一步都是按照网上的文档做的 ，请大家说的详细些，帮帮我解决下这个问题，导师刚给我安排的课题，谢谢大家了，有截图 make[1]: *** [.obj/release-shared-emb-x86/qabstractanimation.o] 错误  ...
<XwinX> 终于成功把系统降级为稳定版了
<Aimerl> lemonhall：噢
<lemonhall> soiamso: 不兼容我不怕。。我现发觉版本升级太快了
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 你真的有兴趣 实现 那个 wm 的想法吗
<Aimerl> lemonhall：那还是那个问题啊，本地调用，JAVA不用生成动态运行库吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有兴趣实现 我那个 wm 的想法 吗
<soiamso> Aimerl: java 也算比较快的那类了
<Aimerl> blueghost：。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> soiamso:) 慢 吧
<soiamso> blueghost: å¿«
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我确实有点 想做， 但是 我的能力可能有点欠缺
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 有兴趣吗
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 要不 一起做一个
<ofan> blueghost: 做啥
<Aimerl> blueghost：我只是略懂，不会
<blueghost> ofan:) 一个 wm
<ofan> blueghost: 用啥做?
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 我基本不懂
<blueghost> ofan:) fork ...box 类的 wm
<blueghost> ofan:) 不重新 做
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 但 我很想 实现他 啊。 有没有前途，我不管。 就是想实现
<ofan> blueghost: 奥..
<cacaiho> 终于连上啦 菜鸟报道
<blueghost> ofan:) 想 了解下吗
<blueghost> 该死， 刚想说就下了
<soiamso> blueghost: http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64q/which-programming-languages-are-fastest.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: Which programming languages are fastest? | Computer Language Benchmarks Game
<blueghost> 怎么又来了
<lemonhall> Aimerl: ？？？？？
<ofan> blueghost: 来了
<Aimerl> blueghost：不知道有什么用？
<ofan> blueghost: 用python做一个吧
<lemonhall> Aimerl: GCC编译生成的SO啊。。。。
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 就一 wm
<blueghost> ofan:) 可以啊。 但是 我不懂 python
<Aimerl> lemonhall：嗯，我明白了
<blueghost> ofan:) 或者 用 python 做 扩展的接口
<ofan> blueghost: 做好核心,其他的都用python写
<soiamso> blueghost: 调用后也不是用 jvm 的 runtime
<blueghost> ofan:) 是啊。 核心 也不是重新 做， 分支 box 类的。
<Aimerl> lemonhall：刚才去看了一下JNI，基本知道了
<ofan> blueghost: 奥
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 啊。。你真是太好学了
<soiamso> ofan: python 写扩展好像很烦
<blueghost> ofan:) 大意就是 去掉 任务栏。 以标题栏 代替 任务栏的功能
<ofan> soiamso: 我选择,我喜欢...
<ofan> blueghost: 我想做tiling wm
<blueghost> ofan:) 支持
<soiamso> ofan: 应该说 python 的 ffi 不是很抽象
<blueghost> ofan:) 但不是 tiling 的
<Aimerl> lemonhall：不过，我是不太喜欢JAVA
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 我也不喜欢。。。
<blueghost> ofan:) 当 几个窗口重叠 的时候，底层 窗口在顶层窗口 的标题栏 中 以tab 的方式 列出
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 我最近喜欢的语言是。。VALA
<ofan> soiamso: 没搞过.. python设计就是跟c/c++结合吧
<blueghost> ofan:) 就是能够保证 同时能选择 所有窗口， 但又去掉 panel
<soiamso> ofan: 你也是C写性能部分用python调用吧？
<ofan> soiamso: 没写过这种交叉的..
<blueghost> ofan:) 如果窗口 互相不重叠， 则 互相独立， 因为 分散的窗口，总会被选择到
<Aimerl> lemonhall：稍看了一下，JNI感觉有点像指针，做嵌入可能会有点优势
<soiamso> ofan: 直接扩展 python ?
<blueghost> ofan:) 应该给出一个 lib，提供接口，然后在python导入 lib, 然后通过调用接口来完成
<ofan> lag 10...
<blueghost> ofan:) 明白我的想法了吗。 挺简单 的
<soiamso> blueghost: 那个是 ctypes
<blueghost> soiamso:) 什么 ctypes
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 恩，优势在于。。。程序的核心逻辑可以分离成一个个SO。。然后JAVA调用。。而核心东西是C，可以轻易移植到IPHONE上去
<soiamso> blueghost: python的一个库用来动态调用 so, dll 里面的函数
<blueghost> soiamso:) 具体不懂，只是 按理解应该是这样
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 然后其他平台再用其他语言包装一次就好了。。。
<ofan> soiamso: 啥意思阿,目前我写的都是纯python
<ofan> blueghost: 是阿,我就这意思
<ofan> blueghost: 不过我想要tiling的
<blueghost> ofan:) 看到我的想法了吗。
<zorion> 国内linux 的irc ,哪个最大 ？
<blueghost> 该死
<blueghost> ofan:) 你 属猴 的吗
<blueghost> ofan:) 你 属猴 的吗
<ofan> blueghost: 看到了...
<ofan> blueghost: 延迟太高了,reconnect一下....
<soiamso> ofan: http://docs.python.org/library/ctypes
<^k^> ⇪ title: 15.18. ctypes — A foreign function library for Python — Python v2.7.1 documentation
<soiamso> ofan: http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/FFI_Introduction
<ofan> soiamso: 恩 这个我知道,但是从来没用过
<^k^> ⇪ title: FFI Introduction - HaskellWiki
<Aimerl> lemonhall：是个不错的选择，还可能用FLEX调用
<lemonhall> soiamso: ^_^是ctypes啊
<blueghost> ofan:) 怎么样，有兴趣吗， 窝在招兵买马。
<soiamso> ofan: 基本所有高级语言都有 FFI
<ofan> blueghost: 我想要个tiling的
<blueghost> ofan:) 找个人懂 wm 的做 项目主。
<blueghost> ofan:) 我不做 tiling 的
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 做到最后才发觉。。。竟然可移植性最好的程序语言早就出现了。。。。
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 竟然就是C。。。。。。。。。。。
<blueghost> lemonhall:) ........
<ofan> lemonhall: 才发现..
 * lemonhall 哪个平台敢不支持ANSI 89的？？？？？
<soiamso> ofan: haskell那个是我见过最简单的 FFI
<Aimerl> lemonhall：肯定是C喽，，所以我才去玩objective-C的
 * lemonhall 出来试试
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你。。。。
<Aimerl> lemonhall：哈哈哈
<blueghost> ofan:) 那你做个 tiling 的。 有什么新构思吗
<blueghost> ofan:) 重复 的没什么意思
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 算了。。。实在弄不懂你，到底是公务员还是程序员还是家庭主妇。。。。。
<soiamso> lemonhall: 不支持ansi 89这种实验机是存在的。
<ofan> soiamso: 这个阿,其实多做点工作,把c/c++库写个python接口就好了
<Aimerl> lemonhall：当然首先是主妇
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 你打消 你固有 的偏见， 就很容易弄懂 她了
<soiamso> ofan: 感觉很乱
<ofan> soiamso: 主要是,haskell是强类型,又是静态的,比c++还要严格,所以这种就比较简单了
<ofan> soiamso: python就比较麻烦
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国人，就是少了象 他这样 对某样东西 没任何 功利 的追求
<dororo_> 请问误用dd命令将iso镜像写入移动硬盘，移动硬盘的数据还可以恢复吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 中国人，就是少了象 Aimerl  这样 对某样东西 没任何 功利 的追求
<vic> blueghost: 我可以说你要的功能在kde里有实现了
<soiamso> dororo_: 不可以了
<blueghost> vic:) 不是， 概念不一样
<lemonhall> blueghost: 请不要把什么事情都上升到中国人。。。。
<blueghost> vic:) kde 的是 以 窗口组的概念 出现的。
<ofan> blueghost: 有,要跟awesome一样好用,支持多显示器,丰富的按键绑定和接口等等
<Stifler> 摩纳哥的那个字体怎么拼的？- -!
<Aimerl> lemonhall：你可以试一下的，用C做底层，SO库，再用JAVA做壳，再用FLEX做调用
<dororo_> soiamso: 确定？
<ofan> Stifler: monaco
<Stifler> ofan: THANKS
<soiamso> dororo_: 后面的部分可以，前面的就不可以了， testdisk
<blueghost> vic:) kde,fluxbox,compiz的窗口组，都必需 手动 弄成一个窗口组。并且窗口组中的窗口的大小一样(compiz 的不是)。
<Aimerl> lemonhall：很有意思的组合，而且效率并没有想象中那么糟
<ofan> Aimerl: 这个...太疼了
<soiamso> dororo_: 那个只能捞回重要文件了
<vic> blueghost: kde的一样把。。。。
<soiamso> lemonhall: 估计你用javascript快点
<blueghost> vic:) 我的 不是窗口组的概念，就是简单地为了 替换 任务栏 的功能。 当一窗口一重叠另一个窗口，标题栏自动列出底层窗口列表， 窗口大小，位置保持 不变
<ofan> blueghost: awesome有很多地方可以改进,但是我不喜欢lua绑定
<Aimerl> ofan：这个方法可以使你调用超级大的数据库，甚至是数据库整合
<lemonhall> soiamso: ????????
<blueghost> vic:) kde 下要手动的，中间拖动 窗口 到另一个窗口的 标题栏，成为一个窗口组
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你还是先考虑下你儿子的饭钱吧
<dororo_> soiamso: 我已经用testdisk扫描过了，移动硬盘原来有３个分区，２个linux分区，１个ntfs分区，现在只找回２个linux分区，有１个是不见了吗？
<ofan> Aimerl: 其实你说的已经有了,java本身就是中间件做的最多,但是不是通过二进制接口调用c/c++的代码
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 你说的FLEX是干嘛的？
<blueghost> vic:) 有点类似， 但概念 不一样，行为也不一样
<blueghost> gebjgd:)
<gebjgd> blueghost, 天天搞的跟发达资本主义国家的自由职业者似的
<blueghost> gebjgd:)
<ofan> lemonhall: 做网页的
<lemonhall> gebjgd: +1
<Aimerl> ofan：我知道已经有了呀，但是这样好玩啊
<soiamso> dororo_:  第一个不见了，或者说是特征部分被抹去了
<vic> blueghost: 就是说当一个非顶层窗口的焦点失去后，就直接在顶层窗口的标题栏先其tab
<lemonhall> soiamso: 奥。。。你是接着 Aimerl 的上下文说得啊。。。
<gebjgd> blueghost, 话说孩子没爸可以
<gebjgd> blueghost, 没娘可不行
<ofan> Aimerl: 都是大公司搞的,小民玩不起...  java可以硬件加速的
<gebjgd> blueghost, 你去变性或者赶快给你儿子找个娘把
<dororo_> soiamso: 你是说第一个分区不见了？
<blueghost> gebjgd:) ...........
<soiamso> dororo_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/
<lemonhall> soiamso: ofan Aimerl 恩。。是的，JNI调用SO，然后JAVA包装好，再用JS调用。。。。此路可通。。。。。。。
<soiamso> lemonhall: Rhino
<Aimerl> lemonhall：想想是不是很好玩的东西
<lemonhall> Aimerl: ANDROID下我就是这样做的。。。。。。。。。。。
<soiamso> dororo_: 不是不见了，是特征不见了，前面的数据不见了
<soiamso> dororo_: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<Aimerl> lemonhall：可以调用大量的SO库，关键还是跨平台的
<Aimerl> lemonhall：这样肯定很有意思
<dororo_> soiamso: 我只想找回放在ntfs分区的文件
<lemonhall> soiamso: 恩横，我一直在想类似的应用。。。。JS才是好东西啊。。GNOME-SHELL吸引我的地方就是这里。。可惜没开发好。。。再等等。。。
<soiamso> dororo_: 没有可能简单恢复出一个，带目录结构的东西了。警察会检测被抹去的部分的物理区别恢复以前的数据
<ofan> 用qt再造一个DE吧~~~~~~~
<lemonhall> Aimerl: 其说说来说去，这就是GIR想要干的事情。。又绕会原来的话题了。。。。。直接扫描SO库，生成XML，自动生成上层语言包装，然后。。。世界大同啦
<MaskRay> 讨厌 FLEX，明明有这东西了 http://flex.sourceforge.net/
<lemonhall> dororo_: 你在干嘛？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: firefox的下载窗口怎么浮动？
<lemonhall> soiamso: dororo_ 干嘛了？警察会检查他的硬盘
<soiamso> lemonhall: 但是你写的so里面的函数，要能适应这种移植
<Aimerl> lemonhall:其实都是一样的东西嘛，不过，我们小老百姓可以玩不起
<ofan> lemonhall: 这种东西能可靠么
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: awesome的占用比我想象的大…
<soiamso> dororo_: 你抹了一次，应该还有机会出来的。
<ofan> lemonhall: 像win下很多dll的导出表都是没有函数名的,只有偏移量
<lemonhall> soiamso: 是啊，必须从一开始写C库的时候就注意很多问题
<soiamso> lemonhall: 传递都必须用指针
<dororo_> soiamso: 我该怎样做？
<gnomer> 我想在gnome 3下面做个主题，不知到吧自己的主题文件放哪里测试好，有人知道吗？
<lemonhall> ofan: GIR主要支持的是基于GOBJECT的SO。。。而GOBJECT内部就有反射机制。。。。。。相当与所有的资料都暴露给你了。。。
<ofan> 干掉KDE和Gnome... 新起一个,统一天下~~~~
<lemonhall> ofan: 非GOBJECT库，依旧得手动写绑定
<soiamso> dororo_: google 数据恢复
<blueghost> vic:) 是要 顶层窗口重叠 底层窗口。
<ofan> lemonhall: 奥.. 是gnome的
<soiamso> dororo_: 别再写东西到硬盘的那个部分了
<lemonhall> soiamso: 恩。。我得趣好好研究一下JNI的规范了。。。
<dororo_> 哦
<blueghost> vic:) 如果俩窗口 十分开的， 或者俩窗口重叠，但可以同时看到俩窗口的标题栏，也不转换成 tab. 这俩窗口都可以毫无障碍 地被选择
<Aimerl> lemonhall：有JNI的技术文档吗？
<gnomer> 有没有人用gnome shell？
<soiamso> lemonhall: 移植到javascript也不用过那层吧
<gnomer> soiamso: 大牛，你好
<blueghost> vic:) 目的很简单，就是去掉 任务栏，从而 取消 panel。 但但同时 窗口的切换 不会造成 困难
<ofan> blueghost: 搞成支持nodejs+css的
<soiamso> gnomer: 我是水牛
<blueghost> ofan:) 这个慢慢想， 现在 能不能开始还是问题呢
<ofan> blueghost: 再支持python,ruby,shell....
<blueghost> ofan:) ....
<soiamso> dororo_: 一般要抹上几次，才能防止前面的数据被恢复
<gnomer> soiamso: 想做个gtk3.0的主题，但是不想总是覆盖系统主题文件，不知到gnome 3.0里面把自己的主题文件放到那个文件夹
<blueghost> 只要有窗口被别的窗口挡住，就在挡住他的窗口的标题栏用 tab 的方式 显示
<dororo_> 是不是用PhotoRec去恢复文件，testdisk没用？
<Aimerl> 吃饭去
<soiamso> gnomer: .gnome 3 ?
<gnomer> soiamso: 是啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 要做饭了???
<Aimerl> blueghost：- -！ 吃饭，，
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 谁做饭啊
<blueghost> Aimerl:) 下馆子？？ 老公做？？？
<Aimerl> blueghost：中午做好了，晚上热一下
<vic> blueghost: 写个todo，画些概念图。。。。最好是把你的意愿都完整的表达出来，然后论坛招工去把
<Stifler> Aimerl: .
<Aimerl> 88
<blueghost> 走了
<blueghost> vic:) 好的
<soiamso> blueghost: 也应该搞个论坛项目了
<blueghost> soiamso:) 为什么呢， 我不懂 搞论坛
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 是不是的心思太邪了。 aimerl 说的，怎么我看成， 中午坐好了， 晚上亲热一下
<blueghost> soiamso:) 为什么呢， 我不懂 搞论坛
<blueghost> leaveboy:) 是不是的心思太邪了。 aimerl 说的，怎么我看成， 中午做好了， 晚上亲热一下
<ofan> blueghost: 大稣...
<blueghost> ofan:)
<lemonhall> ofan: 我觉得他。。真的是太寂寞了
<lemonhall> gnomer: 做主题？
<lemonhall> gnomer: /user/share/gnome-shell/???
<gnomer> lemonhall: 嗯。查不到文档
<lemonhall> gnomer: 你做的放到哪里去了？
<gnomer> lemonhall: 不是gnome-shell的，shell的主题已经有来
<lemonhall> gnomer: 应该可以放到~/.xxxxxx类似的目录把
<gnomer> lemonhall: 是要做gtk3.0的主题
<fillayu> mongodb 会不会很占内存或者cpu 在web应用上
<lemonhall> gnomer: 奥。。。。那就不知道了
<lemonhall> fillayu: 会
<fillayu> redis-server 了？
<lemonhall> fillayu: 给足内存。。。否则你会郁闷
<gnomer> lemonhall: 好像不是，前两天在DA上看到过，忘了，现在找不到
<fillayu> lemonhall  我的是 2G
<fillayu> lemonhall   在本本上跑的
<lemonhall> fillayu: 服务器？1U的？这么小气
<lemonhall> fillayu: DEVELOP随便用什么机器了把
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你问的问题是生产环境下。。。。
<fillayu> lemonhall  我那个ROR项 目可能是加载了太多web server了，一个简单的页面，也搞了4,5秒
<lemonhall> fillayu: 那就是越大越好。。。芒果非常占内存
<lemonhall> fillayu: 逻辑问题，或者是本身用的WS不好，不对。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 一一排查。。应该很快的
<fillayu> lemonhall 这么占内存，干嘛还要去用
<lemonhall> fillayu: 这是世界上有一种事情叫做，用空间来换时间。。。。
<fillayu> lemonhall   换开发时间？
<lemonhall> fillayu: 对整个硬盘做全文索引那么画时间，我干嘛要做这种事情？
<lemonhall> fillayu: 类似的一个比喻
<fillayu> lemonhall  什么类型的应用程序需要mongodb
<lemonhall> fillayu: 文档型数据库，想怎么用随你。。。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 先下有用GRIDFS实现的头像系统。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 有人用它来做日志处理。。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 有人来做队列。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 明显不如REDIS
<fillayu> 我接触过的系统都是 lamp 架构就能搞定的
<lemonhall> fillayu: 队列群里的人都用R来做。。。芒果就是做日志。。。
<fillayu> 再加个memcache,之类
<lemonhall> fillayu: 啊，其实我也不是很懂。。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 但是。。。新技术在某些特定领域一定比老的技术，有优势吧。。。
<fillayu> lemonhall    嗯
<lemonhall> fillayu: 只是貌似大家也都在摸索。。。。芒果本身也不是那么稳定。。好用。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 做BLOG的话，甚至可以用SOLR来做，不是嘛。。。最后还是看技术组组长的心情了
<fillayu> lemonhall  嗯，有道理
<gnomer> lemonhall: 急了，干脆放到系统主题文件夹，root编辑吧，汗，gnome网站上逐步到一点资料
<fillayu> 这里没有背包玩家？
<lemonhall> gnomer: GTK3.0的主题。。加油。。。。我真心觉得GNOME3主题不好看
<gnomer> lemonhall: 给你推荐一个gnome shell的主题？
<gnomer> lemonhall: 我现在用的，我要参照这个做gtk3.0的主题，不过原作者也在做
<lemonhall> gnomer: 好啊。。我的ARCH上的GNOME-SHELL太难看了。。。
<lemonhall> gnomer: 弄得我都不想用了
<gnomer> lemonhall: great themes are here gnome-shell.deviantart.com/gallery/28081982
<gnomer> lemonhall: DA 上面好东西很多
<lemonhall> gnomer: 啊。。好像我说的不是这个。。。GNOME-SHELL本身的主题黑色我很喜欢
<lemonhall> gnomer: 我不喜欢那个肥大的窗口标题，已经白色的窗口，我想要窗口都是暗色的。。
<gnomer> lemonhall: 那你说的是窗口之类的主题吧？
<lemonhall> gnomer: 这是GTK主题管的是吧
<lemonhall> gnomer: 恩。。我看这些图片里没有任何窗口。。。
<gnomer> lemonhall: 是的，在这里/usr/share/theme
<gnomer> lemonhall: 默认主题是Adwaita
<lemonhall> gnomer: 恩，我用过那个TWEAK TOOL。。。
<gnomer> lemonhall: 必须通过gsettings命令更改系统主题
<gnomer> lemonhall: 我现在开始折腾
<lemonhall> gnomer: 你在做的就是类似与 Adwaita的东西了？
<erlang> 请给推荐个好的vim学习教程电子版（中文版），想打印下来好好研读学习了~~~谢谢啦~~~
<fillayu> erlang  哇
<fillayu> 你研究 erlang
<gnomer> erlang: 不是吧
<fillayu> 这年头，用 erlang 的公司并不多
<lemonhall> gnomer: 好，加油。。
<gnomer> erlang: 那东西掌握自己所需就行了
<fillayu> gnomer  erlang  会 erlang 的人了，还担心不会用vim?
<fillayu> 神奇
<erlang> fillayu: 呵呵，学习学习
<gnomer> erlang: 还是别学了，伤身体
<feng> lemonhall: 打印下来学不到的。
<fillayu> 哈哈
<lemonhall> feng: 额。。。
<lemonhall> feng: 不是我要学
<fillayu> 我要去北京，谁给我当导游
<lemonhall> 用到哪里学到哪里。。。。
<fillayu> 北京有很多文艺MM
<gnomer> erlang: 用到那一个功能查哪方面资料就行了
<feng> lemonhall: 呵呵
<erlang> gnomer: 哈哈~我也觉得崩溃，命令太多，不好记
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你听上去很年轻啊。。。。23～26？
<fillayu> lemonhall  嗯
<gnomer> erlang: 只要你不是开发vim的，没那个必要去研究
<fillayu> lemonhall   感觉很老了啊
<feng> erlang: vim 的 irc 聊天室很有帮助。遇到不懂的再问，比看书强。
<fillayu> lemonhall  关键是没MM陪我走遍世界
<feng> firefox 老崩溃
<erlang> gnomer: 我只是想用这个学习c/c++编程，别人都说这个很强大，刚入手学习ubuntu linux两三个月
<erlang> gnomer: 都说这是人用的神的编辑器，emacs是神用的编辑器
<fillayu> erlang   对于懂编程的人而言, linux 基本上一个星期就能用得跟我一样熟了
<FrankLv> 有人在折腾tmux么？关于状态栏当前window能容易看到点么？现在就多个*
<feng> erlang: 悄悄告诉你，神是不用emacs,因为我不用。
<feng> fillayu: 不同意
<erlang> feng: 呵呵
<feng> 懂编程和用 linux 没关系
<gnomer> erlang: 没必要做深入研究，直接安装配置好，保存配置文件，然后着手c++就可以了
<erlang> feng: 本人是学嵌入式的，要用linux来玩的
<fillayu> erlang  教我嵌入式吧
<feng> erlang: 哦，可是我不知道啥是嵌入式耶 ，解释一下？
<^k^> 新⇨ Debian发行版 • 求Debian壁纸！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326297&p=2277601#p2277601 我要那个debian安装好后的默认壁纸，就是蓝色的北京有个小飞船那个。 - -不是安装的时候那个黑色背景的壁纸，我再百度上找了好久都没找到，哪个好心人帮忙传一下，谢谢！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ 统计信息:  ...
<gnomer> erlang: 单片机之类的
<flay> ^k^: 一个壁纸需要那么多感叹号阿
<fillayu> lemonhall  随着时间推移，当我步入30岁后，还是会来这里的
<feng> flay: 机器人不会理你的
<^k^> flay, 你多大了？  ㍩ 
<flay> 。。
<fillayu> ^k^  我要当管理员
<shiky> >:o
<erlang> feng: 我也不熟悉这个玩意，只是用ARM9来开发一些移动设备，比如手机，电视机顶盒，平板电脑也可以搞
<fillayu> wzlxx  good afternoon
<feng> erlang: ARM9...又一个新词。。。
<^k^> fillayu, 我看不到的困难。  ㍩ 
<feng> ^k^: 机器人活了。。。。
<erlang> feng: 哈~献丑了~是ARM系列
<fillayu> 明天要上班了， sucks
<erlang> feng: 我也是刚入手学习
<feng> erlang: 呵呵，你说的这个领域我是一点也不懂。
<^k^> feng, 他叫什么名字？  ㍩ 
<erlang> feng: 诸多不懂之处还望海涵
<ghosTM55> //online
<feng> ^k^: 谁？
<wzlxx> fillayu: 我不是机器人啊…
<fillayu> ^k^   机器人大哥，你变一个MM，嫁给我，陪我去世界的彼岸
<wzlxx> 发现awesome系统占用不是很小…
<fillayu> awesome? 这是什么
<ghosTM55> fillayu: 平铺式管理WM
<feng> wzlxx: 同问
<^k^> fillayu, 我会听从你的命令。  ㍩ 
<wzlxx> 嗯，刚用上…
<shiky> 弱弱的问下怎么同机器人聊天？
<kenifanying> shiky, 直接/msg  ^k^
<wzlxx> "/msg kk xxxx"
<fillayu> 怎么跟所有人同时发一句话
<kenifanying> scaned是个什么服务？
<feng> fillayu: 啥意思？
<kenifanying> saned 是个什么服务？
<fillayu> feng  同时对所有人说啊
<wzlxx> fillayu: 你想干坏事？
<erlang> 再问一个问题，有人会搞ubuntu10.10+Gnome3的不？
<fillayu> wzlxx  没啊
<wzlxx> ”/msg #ubuntu-cn xxx“我可没有试过啊…
<flay> erlang: 没装gnome3 不过源里好像有个gnome-session3
<feng> firefox 崩溃后起不来了， 怎么办？
<shiky> kenifanying: ^k^ 是机器人不
<kenifanying> shiky, 是的
<erlang> flay: 那个我装了，性能很不稳定，有很多的bug的
<vic> 农民黑客30秒攻破网银窃30万，icbc表示很淡定，跟我木关系。。。。有木有啊有木有！！！1
<fillayu> wzlxx  嗯？ 河南？
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 你的开机启动那个aotostart是怎么写的？
<wzlxx> fillayu: 嗯…
<blueghost> shiky:) 你干嘛要和机器人聊
<blueghost> shiky:) 你干嘛呢。
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: ..
<shiky> blueghost: 我确定下它是不是机器人
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 呵呵…
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我看到官方都是介绍说用哪个函数…
<shiky> 我记得它前几天T人了，我想机器人怎么能T人呢
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: http://pastebin.com/SeCZuGK5 随便怎么写
<feng> 请问怎么用命令行不销呀
<feng> 我的顶栏死了。
<feng> 注销
<alvin_rxg> killall X
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 直接写sh脚本就可以？我就启动一个输入法就行了…
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 那也可以
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 哦，多谢…
<feng> alvin_rxg: 不可以
<fillayu> 最近你们看什么电影
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 反正想怎么整就怎么整，你了解 C 就用C写，了解java就用java写
<alvin_rxg> feng: 什么不可以？
<feng> alvin_rxg: killall X 不能注销
<alvin_rxg> feng: 那出来啥了？
<feng> alvin_rxg: X: no process killed
<wzlxx> 就是说lua里那行是执行外部程序的？
<alvin_rxg> feng: killall -9 X
<wzlxx> killall xorg嘎嘎～
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: yo
<feng> alvin_rxg: 一样
<alvin_rxg> 那你没 X ……
<liubii> 下午好，各位
<feng> alvin_rxg: 我是 gnome
<liubii> 有没有好的 hack论坛给推荐的呀
<alvin_rxg> gnome-logout
<feng> alvin_rxg: 没这个命令
<liubii> =-O 木有人知道吗 给推荐给呗
<shiky> 查看语言环境的命令是哪个
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: 我在awesome主题里写theme.wallpaper_cmd = { "eval `cat /home/lumpy/.fehbg`" }为什么不会被执行啊？
<alvin_rxg> `cat /home/lumpy/.fehbg`  <= 这得到了什么？
<wzlxx> 执行过feh设置壁纸后会保存到这里…
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 保存了啥？……
<wzlxx> feh --bg-scale '/home/lumpy/picture/bg.jpg'   <=   这个
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: eval 干吗的……
<feng> 搞定了，我回来了
<wzlxx> sh里的啊
<blueghost> 谁知道 如何 将 git 的历史提取出来啊
<blueghost> 我想做为 changlog
<alvin_rxg> wzlxx: 不清楚 eval 干吗的……， lua 貌似 不支持 ``
<wzlxx> 意思就是``里面的先执行，然后eval再执行``输出的结果这个命令…
<alvin_rxg> ``  <- 这个，lua 支持么？
<wzlxx> 达到设置壁纸的效果…我平时都是这样做的，要不每次设置都得改文件…
<wzlxx> 我试试…
<hanyu8> ??
<^k^> 新⇨ 系统安装和升级 • 如何把交换分区转到文件系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326303&p=2277634#p2277634 ..文件系统不够用了还有800多，怎么把交换分区转换过去 我是新手求详细方法 统计信息: 发表于 由 112365qq — 2011-04-17 18:08
<wzlxx> alvin_rxg: …我不用了，我把主题里的设置文件删除了，然后在rc.lua里面弄了
<wzlxx> 呵呵…
<alvin_rxg> o
<blueghost> 谁知道 怎么去掉 git log 那一长串的字符
<blueghost> git log --pretty=oneline
<blueghost> 类似
<blueghost> 08980eb150ea83d10f72970d6e3a7ae6e5f05890 针对 一些 服务， 没有service Document
<blueghost> 怎么将 089....这长串去掉
<blueghost> 谁知道 怎么去掉 git log 那一长串的字符
<myke2> MaskRay: 事件点排序的 线段树/BST 的代码有么?
<blueghost> git log --pretty=oneline
<blueghost> 类似
<blueghost> 08980eb150ea83d10f72970d6e3a7ae6e5f05890 针对 一些 服务， 没有service Document
<blueghost> 谁知道 怎么去掉 git log 那一长串的字符
<blueghost> 怎么将 089....这长串去掉
<^k^> blueghost:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<Stifler> hi
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍪ 
<Stifler> Stifler: Nice boy.
<Stifler> Stifler: THX
<MopperWhite> 大家一般上哪里听音乐？？
<lei`> google
<lei`> 怎么把kdm改成gdm啊
<lei`> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<microcai> lei`:  ... ..
<microcai> lei`:  ln -svf /usr/sbin/kdm gdm
<lei`> microcai: 我已经搞定了，命令都在上面
<lei`> <lei`> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<lei`>  
<microcai> lei`:  ... 自问自答啊？！
<MaskRay> microcai: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 挂了。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  ?
<fillayu> microcai   蔡兄，好
<microcai> MaskRay:  这样描述的，只有一个可能，Gentoo
<microcai> fillayu: ?
<microcai> MaskRay:  怎么个挂法？
<MaskRay> microcai: 似乎是内核驱动和什么驱动版本不同： http://paste.pocoo.org/show/373193
<microcai> MaskRay:  .....
<microcai> MaskRay:  你编译了内核模块了么？
<fillayu> microcai  工作找到没
<microcai> MaskRay:  重启一下好了
<microcai> fillayu:  ç±³
<MaskRay> microcai: 什么叫编译内核模块？
<fillayu> microcai  我也没
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... ...
<fillayu> 你期望的薪水？
<microcai> MaskRay:   重启一下
<microcai> fillayu:  干嘛，你给我工作？
<MaskRay> microcai: 之前也是这个内核，升级 nvidia-drivers 没问题的，升到 270 就出问题了。昨天就重启过了。。
<^k^> 新⇨ 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]关于校园网锐捷认证的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326310&p=2277683#p2277683 前一段时间用mentohust上去了，后来 Code: 欢迎使用MentoHUST   版本: 0.3.4 Copyright (C) 2009-2010 HustMoon Studio 人到华中大，有甜亦有辣。明德厚学地，求是创新家。 Bug report to http://code.google.com/p/mentohust/issues/list **  ...
<fillayu> microcai  有机会的话可以推荐的啊
<microcai> ubuntu用unity是不是为了和它的名称匹配？kde环境叫kubuntu，但是gnome环境的不叫gubuntu。如果用了unity是不是就名正言顺ubuntu了？
<microcai> fillayu:  你工作了？
<microcai> fillayu:  ... ... 先推荐。
<microcai> MaskRay:  哦
<microcai> MaskRay:  明白
<MaskRay> microcai: 我是 package.provided 的 gentoo-souces-2.6.38-r1，gentoo-sources 被 emerge -C 掉了，不知道和这个有没有关系
<fillayu> microcai  推荐去面试的，行吗
<microcai> MaskRay:  删除模块目录重新安装模块，然后重新编译 nvidia 驱动就可以了。
<microcai> fillayu:  ?
<microcai> fillayu:  嘛公司？
<fillayu> microcai  盛大
<microcai> fillayu:  ... 恩，还行
<fillayu> PHP
<microcai> fillayu:  在哪里工作？
<microcai> fillayu: .... php 算了
<microcai> fillayu:  要 C 。。。 Linux ... 做网络基础的。
<MaskRay> microcai: rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.38+/video ?
<microcai> MaskRay:  yep
<lei`> irc私聊的命令是什么
<microcai> MaskRay:  rmmod nvidia
<lemonhall> empathy
 * lemonhall empathy
<wzlxx> 用awesome的同志都是怎么设置分辨率的啊？
 * lemonhall empathy有快捷键么？。。。。每次都手点好麻烦。。。。
<microcai> wzlxx:  xrand -s 111x333
<lemonhall> wzlxx: 我不用AWESOME。。。。我也不是同志
<MaskRay> microcai: 知道问题了
<MaskRay> microcai: 那份 git clone 原来是 2.6.38+ 的
<MaskRay> microcai: 然后升到了 2.6.39
<wzlxx> MeaCulpa: 不是xrandr吗？
<wzlxx> lemonhall: 哈哈…
<MaskRay> microcai: nvidia-drivers 就把东西装到 2.6.39 的模块目录了
<MaskRay> microcai: 我应该 回退到那个版本吧
<happyaron> 8.8.8.8挂了
<wzlxx> microcai: 我刚开机的时候感觉屏幕有点闪…
<quabug> happyaron: 不会吧？
<microcai> MaskRay:  恩
<quabug> happyaron: 没挂啊，我这里好好的。。。
<microcai> wzlxx:  那和我什么关系？
<MaskRay> microcai: 全靠你的 cjktty，结合 emacs 除了上网没障碍。。
<lemonhall> happyaron: 我觉得太不可思议了。。。。。empathy竟然无法设置任何快捷键。。。。
<microcai> MaskRay:  ;) 很高兴能帮上忙
<wzlxx> microcai: 汗…
<fillayu> microcai  这方面好像不好找
<microcai> fillayu:  恩。当然。因为只有有实力的公司才会有这方面的人才需求
<microcai> wzlxx:  ?
<pocoyo> (setq url-proxy-services '(("http" . "127.0.0.1:8000"))) 求教各位 这个变量 里的 http 可不可以用sock5来代替?
<alvin_rxg> microcai: 去 red hat 吧……
<microcai> alvin_rxg:  我也想的啊
<lemonhall> microcai: 去朗讯吧
<microcai> lemonhall:  ... ... 没听说过啊
<microcai> lemonhall:   其实我更喜欢去波音
<fillayu> microcai  lemonhall  神级别的公司
<microcai> fillayu:  ... ...
<fillayu> ubuntu 那帮人没工资的？
<microcai> fillayu:  恩。没有。
<fillayu> 没工资的情况是，也能做得如此精致
<fillayu> 真是神级别的组织
<microcai> fillayu:   给我做的话不需要这么久，质量也不会那么差。
<microcai> fillayu:  已经够慢的啦
<fillayu> 这个，不是有商业组织的支持？
<microcai> fillayu:  有么？
<fillayu> microcai  创始人不是很有钱的吗，一直在支持这个社区
<microcai> fillayu:  有钱也得省着花
<fillayu> microcai  确实，现在经济危机
<fillayu> microcai   你干嘛非搞C不可，
<fillayu> 以你的才华，可以搞点别的嘛
<microcai> fillayu:  ... .. 写内核非C不可
<fillayu> 你干嘛非要写内核
<microcai> fillayu:  ... 那你说搞什么？
<fillayu> 干点别的嘛
<liubii> 谁推荐个黑客论坛或者黑客网站呀
<microcai> fillayu:  干什么？
<fillayu> 比如，项目经理
<fillayu> 架构师
<fillayu> 之类
<fillayu> 或者算法工程师
<microcai> fillayu:  ... .. ... 我道是想啊，谁请我去啊
<fillayu> 投简历啊
<microcai> fillayu:  ... 投了。没用
<microcai> fillayu:  没有头衔人家不鸟你
<fillayu> 你是说背景？
<microcai> 恩
<fillayu> 的确
<fillayu> 要有好学校，还要有项目基础
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果快排里面元素都一样, 如何实现能让它还是期望O(nlogn)
<microcai> myke2:  既然都一样了，又何必排序？
<myke2> microcai: 手工当然知道, 问题他出随机数据, 一旦全一样我悲剧了
<microcai> myke2:  为何你的算法碰上一样的数据就崩溃？
<microcai> myke2:  我不是 MaskRay
<myke2> microcai: 我看见了, 知道
<microcai> myke2:  为何你的算法碰上一样的数据就崩溃？
<myke2> microcai: 我写的烂呗
<microcai> myke2:  ... 任何快速排序，一旦碰上糟糕的随机数发生器，都死翘翘。
<myke2> microcai: 随机快速排序......
<Evanescence> 有人在linux上装过maemo的SDK吗？
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 喂喂。。49岁的大叔
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 好阿
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你安生一会儿。。别折腾maemo了
<hug> 到此一游
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 我买了一个，想在电脑上玩玩
<fillayu> hi, everyone, 我干活去
<wsk170> 2K左右的上网本 有推荐的不？
<myke2> microcai: 你的cjktty现在有输入法了?
<microcai> myke2:  没
<myke2> microcai: 他是用emacs里的输入法?
<microcai> myke2:  maybe
<myke2> microcai: 你也可以让别人用VimIM
<microcai> myke2:  ......
<microcai> myke2:  这我怎么管的着
<MaskRay> myke2: 选中间的。。
<wzlxx> awesome是基于dwm的？dwm看来也很强啊…
<jiejie> 123
<blueghost> happyaron:) 我有点忘了 打包了。 我有 记录， 我只是想问，如果单单 发行版 更改，是不是只要改 changlog 就行。
<blueghost> happyaron:) 其他都不变， 只是 针对新的版本打包
<happyaron> blueghost: y
<blueghost> happyaron:) thx
<cfy> Kandu:  杭州挺热的
<jiejie> 弱弱的问下，大家在linux下用什么翻墙方案呢
<MaskRay> myke2: 选中间元素作为 pivot 或者首、中、尾三者中位数，一般很难碰到退化情形的。
<soiamso> 看来又在加税了
<^k^> 新⇨ 初学者园地 • xterm 新发现情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326321&p=2277742#p2277742 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-04-17 20:07
<wsdjeg> 最近有没有什么好看的电视剧阿
<myke2> MaskRay: 什么选中间的?
<MaskRay> myke2: first+(last-first)/2
<myke2> MaskRay: 你快排怎么实现的? do { while; while; } while (l < r); ?
<MaskRay> myke2: 从来不自己写的
<myke2> MaskRay: OI你遇到可以stl::sort?
<MaskRay> myke2: std::sort 可以用的，或者用 qsort
<wsdjeg> 好无聊阿  没有美女么
<myke2> MaskRay: 这样子的?
<myke2> MaskRay: 知道了
<fillayu> wsdjeg  所以我只能跟我MM聊
<draketang> jiejie: 我用的一个叫 raptorvpn的免费vpn http://www.raptorvpn.com/whmcs/
<wsdjeg> 呵呵 貌似女孩很少用这个聊天
<myke2> MaskRay: 刚才遇到一个数据, 竟然全相同
<MaskRay> myke2: 什么题
<myke2> MaskRay: 上次告诉你的那个离线完成询问l..r有多少个x的题
<yilian_fgpwd> 谁有国内四大ISP宽带接入对比表啊？
<myke2> MaskRay: 如何离线维护一系列直线的上凸折线? 在线呢?
<MaskRay> myke2: 太麻烦了，不会
<myke2> MaskRay: 离线, 知道y = ax + b, 一系列(a,b), 水平可见直线, HNOI的, 你zybbs上找下
<myke2> MaskRay: 网上找了下, 好像是用栈/单调队列.
<myke2> MaskRay: 也有人用平衡树
<soiamso> myke2: 那个是求导吧
<myke2> soiamso: ?
<myke2> soiamso: 都是直线......
<soiamso> myke2: 什么是离线？
<MaskRay> myke2: 按斜率从小到大排序，满足 deque 中相邻线的交点横坐标递增
<lemonhall> fillayu: .................
<lemonhall> fillayu: 已经确定关系了？
<fillayu> lemonhall  还同，
<fillayu> 还没
<lemonhall> fillayu: 好吧，虽然我不怎么看好你。。。但是还是祝福
<fillayu> lemonhall  不看好的原因
<lifeng> lemonhall: 这话说得。。。
<fillayu> lemonhall   原因是什么
<fillayu> 说来听听
<lemonhall> fillayu: 不知道。。快30男人的直觉。。。
<fillayu> lemonhall  你也奔三？
<myke2> MaskRay: 是不是维护交点横坐标(x1, x2, ..., xn), 加入一个点把比他大的都t了?
<MaskRay> myke2: en
<myke2> MaskRay: 如果在线呢?
<MaskRay> myke2: 有什么好题推荐？
<MaskRay> myke2: 在线要 bst 了。。不会
<microcai> http://www.raptorvpn.com/whmcs/
<lei`> db文件用什么软件编辑啊
<myke2> MaskRay: 这里有个人把最小割那题A了, oimaster, 你认识的 http://www.zybbs.org/JudgeOnline/problemstatus.php?id=2229
<lemonhall> fillayu: 只是给你说说，打个预防针。。觉得你比较积极主动，对方貌似不是很主动。。算我八卦。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 原谅我的文艺腔。。。
<fillayu> lemonhall  这句话很有技巧
<fillayu> 很有技术成分
 * adam8157 正在熟悉fedora, 感觉什么都好, 就是包管理系统有点弱
<wzlxx> 最难配置的wm我看得数dwm了
<myke2> fvwm
<soiamso> myke2: 你还是高中的？
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 那个女人要是一直都很淡定，想追她，不主动怎么办？
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 求前辈指点，我这辈子基本就死这女人手里了
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: ：）
<MaskRay> myke2: 你不也马上要认识了
<soiamso> myke2: 明显那个时间是吧 pascal的runtime 加载都算进去了
<myke2> MaskRay: 你恐怕高估我了, 抱歉.
<myke2> soiamso: ?
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: ...............................
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 自己搞定。。我无力负担别人的幸福啊。。。
<edison0354> snoop_fy: 你找他请教，你这辈子就完了……
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 哈哈，刚看你说的一副很有体会的样子，想学习学习成功的经验，我为她连人生道路都改了，我不能让她输，自己也输不起啊
 * snoop_fy 我就是准备借鉴借鉴，从来没这么没把握过，NND，比改bug还让人绝望
<microcai> snoop_fy:  ......
<microcai> snoop_fy:  干嘛干嘛干嘛？！
<microcai> snoop_fy:  人生就是为了 fuck 懂不！
<snoop_fy> microcai: 。。
<snoop_fy> microcai: 那你当我过的不是“人生”好了
<microcai> snoop_fy:  fuck 为了传递基因懂不
<snoop_fy> microcai: 我其实觉得传递基因对我不是那么的重要。。
<ubw_> microcai: 意思是随便一个都行???????????????????
<microcai> snoop_fy:  你不要传递基因就不要泡妞
<draketang> snoop_fy: 你这样就太不值了，不能赌注都压一个女人身上
<soiamso> snoop_fy: ”我为她连人生道路都改了“，没啥好结果
<snoop_fy> microcai: 我泡妞就不是为了传递基因。。
<microcai> snoop_fy:  为了啥？ 为了 fuck ?
 * snoop_fy 我知道，本来准备今年离开北京，回上海奋斗半年，然后去学校再多读点书，关键时候她居然出来留了我。。我连上海那边住的地方都准备好了
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 继续煎熬着吧。。。我给 fillayu 是打预防针，怕他杆子一头热。。你这种情况，自己斟酌去。。。用不着我参谋
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 其实我也没煎熬，选择了就选择了，不怨天不尤人，每条路走下去都差不多
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 拉她到上海。
<myke2> soiamso: 为什么runtime加载时间? 上次我一个程序跑了三位数的ms
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 如果我是准备去上海读书，带个女人就不适合的，斗志上会被影响，而且这种事有风险，我不能带个女人冒险
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 如果一个女的不跟你冒险，他就是不爱你
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 我知道啊，但是我爱她啊，我不会带她跟我冒险
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 她还在犹豫吧。。。。。。。。。
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 对吧
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 爱是相互的，你投入太多了吧
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 其实没别的问题，她有点心结，因为我比她小两岁，仅次而已，别的地方我都让她很满意
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 好吧，那我也来个乌鸦嘴
 * snoop_fy 太幼稚了。。
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 我也不看好你
<myke2> 这里好像不是讨论这种东西的地方
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 除了工作，我没别的啥爱好，都投入在这里了
<draketang> 情感专场。。。
 * lemonhall 无聊啊，素数我们都不懂啊。。。
 * snoop_fy 抽了N年的烟，今年过年以后就没碰过了。。
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 那个女的是北京的？
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 其实就算这个世界都不看好我，我也别无选择了，因为答应了她留下来，那就一定要keep my words了啊。。
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 不是，邯郸人，我们都在北京而已
<lemonhall> ...................
<wsdjeg> 有人用过freebsd么
<fillayu> lemonhall 我的备案就是这个不行，换就美国MM
<lemonhall> soiamso: 你怎么看？
<lemonhall> fillayu: ......................................................
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 北京你待的下去？
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你强大。。。。。。。我多虑了
<fillayu> lemonhall  最好的要放到最后
<fillayu> lemonhall  不强大啊
<draketang> fillayu: 我怎么觉得外国女人很不靠谱的
<snoop_fy> soiamso: 你说的待下去的标准是多少？
<lemonhall> fillayu: snoop_fy 这货是那种赌博型的。。你理性着呢。。。挺好挺好
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 我是被迫赌博，我本人从来不赌。。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: hi
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 我一失败的教训告诉你吧
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 要看工资，
<ofan> lag 1.111
<fillayu> lemonhall   正在看火影忍者
<yilian_fgpwd> 如果要DNS服务，是不是要接入专线？ADSL行吗？
<soiamso> snoop_fy:  看来你比较像下半身思考而留下的
<lemonhall> fillayu: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lemonhall> fillayu: 你果然是个文艺腔。。。。23～25.。。。
<fillayu> lemonhall  没有啊，我是民工
<lemonhall> soiamso: +1
<^k^> 新⇨ Arch发行版 • 请问x server假死后如何正常关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326330&p=2277805#p2277805 如果X server没有反应了，而且CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+Backspace都没有用的情况下，有没有方法能够按下关机键，使得系统正常关机？ 硬件：i5，Nvidia GT 330m 软件：2.6.38-ARCH, X.Org X Server 1.10.1, kde4.6.2 统计信息: 发表于 由 phyware — 2011-04 ...
<soiamso> snoop_fy: 我见到过这么多神奇的事情，也有见过这么像电影的剧情
<wzlxx> 请问字体配置是怎么写的？
<wzlxx> x core方式
<wzlxx> ofan: 知道怎样得到x 方式的字体配置吗？
<lemonhall> fillayu: 我火影补完了。。。前天补完了海贼。。然后觉得。。。海贼王的作者阳光多了
<lemonhall> fillayu: 火影的作者有些忧郁
<wzlxx> 请问X-core方式字体配置是怎么写的？
<kenifanying> 我的debian squeeze终于被我整出问题了，各位高手帮帮忙！！！
<kenifanying> 在关机的时候出了点问题，有如下出错信息
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 你还这么自豪。。。。。直接说问题。。。
<kenifanying> Shutting down LVM Volume Groups  Can't deactive volume group "inspiron" with 1 open logical volume(s)
<kenifanying> 然后就惨了，关不了机。
<kenifanying> failed.    starpar: service(s) returned failure: lvm2 ... failed
<fillayu> lemonhall   佐助变态的猛
<kenifanying> Give root passwd for maintenance or type control-D to continue
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 你之前干过啥。。弄得LVM不行了。。。。
<kenifanying> lemonhall, sysv-rc-conf开了些服务，然后关了些服务……
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 你伟大。。。
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 然后还干过啥自己也忘了
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 严重不？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 一直不出问题，很不爽……然后今天出问题了，更不爽……
<adam8157> wzlxx: xfontsel
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 无法反激活。。inspiron这个LVM组，因为有一个打开的逻辑卷。。。。
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 怎么修复？
<wzlxx> adam8157: 怎么用？
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 不知道。。。CTRL+D可以继续。。。
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 以前偶尔也有这个提示，但是都可以正常关机
<adam8157> wzlxx: 运行命令, 挑就是了
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 不行，我试过了，CTRL+D，还是那个提示
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 我不用DEBIAN的。。而且这么变态的硬盘守护进程错误。。。确实不知道的。。你GOOGLE国了？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 今天弄玩之后就叫我去maintenance
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 谷歌过了……
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 还是不知道怎么解决……
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 1、GOOGLE。2、去主群试试。。。
<lemonhall> kenifanying: /join #ubuntu
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 啊。。不对。。。
<wzlxx> adam8157: 没有这个命令啊…
<lemonhall> kenifanying:  你应该去DEBIAN的频道。。。。
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 我#debian那边过来的俄，然后英语不怎么好，问了下，没答案……
<lemonhall> kenifanying: /connect irc.gnome.org
<lemonhall> kenifanying: /join debian ....
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 那去#UBUNTU问问？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 知道
<lemonhall> kenifanying:  LVM2报错。。你怎么搜索的？
<wzlxx> adam8157: 没有这个命令啊…
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 看看你的关键词有没有改进的余地
<adam8157> wzlxx: debian的在x11-utils这个包里
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 去#debian那问ub的东西会被鄙视，去ub那问debian的估计也差不多
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 好吧……继续谷歌试试……
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你没装啊...x11-utils这个包里啊
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我arch，没有这个包
<adam8157> wzlxx: 哦, 那你得自己找下了...
<lei`> emacs 能调换空格两边的单词吗
<wzlxx> adam8157: 哦，我想设置dwm，里面中文字体只能这样的格式…
<adam8157> wzlxx: aur里肯定有dwm-xft之类的东西吧
<wzlxx> adam8157: 从aur里安装怎么该配置啊？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 没玩过, 只下源码, 改过再编译打包?
<wzlxx> adam8157: 怎么只下源码？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 没怎么用过arch...tiling wm的话, 推荐awesome, 我就在用 挺好
<wzlxx> adam8157: dwm也很好，awesome基于这个的…
<wzlxx> adam8157: 我其他基本都设置好了，就字体了…
<wzlxx> 咱们这里没有用dwm的吗？
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你能不能用你的那个软件看下你的字体
<adam8157> wzlxx: 要什么字体?
<wzlxx> 能支持中文的就行
<adam8157> wzlxx: arch这个包叫xorg-xfontsel
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你自己装下吧
<wzlxx> adam8157: 嗯，谢谢
<wzlxx> adam8157: 感觉awesome东西太多了，太复杂，配置不好，这个很简单…
<adam8157> wzlxx: awesome可配置性更强..呵呵
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=326336
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - emacs 能否映射 Ctrl + M 等
<wzlxx> adam8157: 就是可配置性太强了
<adam8157> wzlxx: 呵呵, 可有所需
<ofan> Freebuilder: Ctrl+M 就是回车
<^k^> 新⇨ Vim和Emacs • 求助，emacs中defface使用自定义fontset的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326339&p=2277843#p2277843 先定义一个名为dyna的face (defface dyna '((t :family "楷体")) "face defined by dyn." :group 'basic-faces) 在buffer中选中中国的“中”字，然后选择菜单项： Edit -> Text Properties -> Face -> Other 此时minibuffer中提示如下 Use face: 输入dyna 然 ...
<Freebuilder> ofan, 终端下我可以理解，但 gvim 还那样也太……
<ofan> Freebuilder: gvim咋了
<ofan> Freebuilder: 只有emacs这样
<Freebuilder> ofan, 终端，vim，gvim Ctrl+M 都是回车
<Freebuilder> ofan, emacs 的 Ctrl+M 和回车也是绑定不可分的？
<ofan> Freebuilder: vim正常模式下绑定
<ofan> Freebuilder: emacs就不能绑定了
<Freebuilder> ofan, 什么模式都一样，C-M 和回车是绑定不可分的，映射一个另一个也跟着映射
<ofan> Freebuilder: C-M和回车还有C-I和Tab 都是一样的
<lei`> emacs 当前行的变量是什么啊
<ofan> Freebuilder: vim下你不要绑定插入模式的就可以了
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我的组合键不够用，想映射 C-M 和 C-I 谁知竟然会损失回车和 Tab 的功能
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我就是插入模式的组合键不够用
<ofan> Freebuilder: 是 以前我也搞过
<ofan> Freebuilder: vim 可以用<Leader>
<ofan> 这个用的比较多,Ctrl控制键之类的用的不多
<aminixfan> linux是否可以安装bsd userland?
<Freebuilder> ofan, 看帮助没看懂
<MaskRay> ofan: <Leader> 是什么？
<ofan> MaskRay: 按键的prefix,默认是'\'
<ofan> Freebuilder:  :map <Leader>abc ... 就是绑定 \abc
<xiuzi> wo de shu ru fa bu neng  yong le ?zen me she zhi ??
<Freebuilder> xiuzi, 重启一下
<xiuzi> hao de .
<ofan> lag 53...
<Freebuilder> ofan, 鸡肋
<johann> 同志们好，读linux内核源代码从哪里开始？
<pocoyo> johann: 别。。俺真不是同志 :-(
<Freebuilder> johann, 没事读那干什么
<johann> pocoyo: 中毒不浅啊
<ofan> Freebuilder: 鸡肋?
<johann> Freebuilder: 学习啊
<Freebuilder> ofan, 看了半天帮助，试了试，没发现什么实际用途
<ofan> Freebuilder: 很多插件都用这个
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我完全可以直接写嘛
<ofan> Freebuilder: Ex模式?
<johann> 同志们啊，告诉我啊!!!
<wzlxx> adam8157: 无奈啊，只能再用回来awesome了…那个配置不好…水平太有限了
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我要插入模式的快速 Esc 方法，<C-C> 别扭，<C-[> 太远
<adam8157> wzlxx: 呵呵, 我的awesome挺舒服的
<wzlxx> adam8157: 看看你的配置？
<ofan> Freebuilder: 双手的话 C-[不远吧
<wzlxx> adam8157: 对了，那个W-r运行命令能不能设置？没有用的命令太多了
<Freebuilder> ofan, 右手边其它字母都被我映射完了，就剩 M I ，数字和标点又不能映射
<Freebuilder> ofan, 小拇指不给力
<adam8157> wzlxx: 能
<adam8157> wzlxx: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.config/awesome/rc.lua
<adam8157> wzlxx: 什么都能设置 呵呵
<johann> oh,shit
<ofan> Freebuilder: 或者可以把caps lock设成ctrl,然后ctrl-q位esc
<ofan> Freebuilder: 还有左边的阿
<soiamso> ofan: web ppt 怎样搞？
<Freebuilder> ofan, 右手小拇指去按 [ 太不给力了
<ofan> Freebuilder: 映射那么多干嘛
<ofan> soiamso: 啥意思.. google doc?
<Freebuilder> ofan, 右手的 Ctrl 又太远了，映射左手字母快不起来
<soiamso> ofan: 不是那种，放在自己服务器上的那种
<Freebuilder> ofan, inoremap <C-J> <Esc>o 和 inoremap <C-Y> <C-o>])<C-o>a 写代码的时候太实用了
<ofan> soiamso: 不清楚额,只知道有些网站提供在线的
<wzlxx> adam8157: 怎样设置才能不让鼠标到一个窗口焦点就切换到这个窗口…
<ofan> Freebuilder: 还好...
<Freebuilder> ofan, 我无赖地选择了 <C-U>
<adam8157> wzlxx: 注释掉开头的require("awful.autofocus")
<ofan> Freebuilder: 我用了一个插件easymontion
<soiamso> ofan: http://zoomquiet.org/res/s5/110320-mq-first-taste/
<ofan> Freebuilder: 能快速定位
<soiamso> ofan: 这种吧
<wzlxx> adam8157: 那那个启动软件设置呢？
<soiamso> ofan: docutils
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你把那个给组合键屏蔽掉就是了, 我的就直接删掉了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ubuntu10.10 怎么看网络电视???  求救
<wzlxx> adam8157: 不是啊，我得靠这个启动软件啊…
<adam8157> wzlxx: 你要怎么设置?
<soiamso> ofan: S5
<adam8157> wzlxx: 我改到alt-f2启动gmrun了...
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你用了gmrun?我是感觉带的这个软件有很多没有用的软件，我想只启动gtk软件，因为我们就只会打开这些…
<jianghu> wo de shu ru fa bu gong zuo le
<ghosTM55> 晚上好~
<adam8157> wzlxx: 哦, 你的意思是只补全图形界面的软件? 这个估计不大好实现...
<Freebuilder> ofan, 视频拉了半天没拉出来，是怎么定位的，九宫格？
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> 用ubuntu怎么看比赛直播????
<wzlxx> adam8157: 嗯，就是这个意思
<ofan> soiamso: 不清楚用的啥...
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我家小猫 好凄美啊
<ofan> Freebuilder: 等等看视频吧,比较直观
<adam8157> wzlxx: 都是去path里找的...path里面不分
<jianghu> bu qing chu zi ji yao gan shenme de ,qian wan bie yong ubuntu huozhe linux
<wzlxx> adam8157: 嗯
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你的配置很多啊，省得我配置了，呵呵，你的UB？
<adam8157> wzlxx: ub?
<wzlxx> 我？
<Evanescence> 把find命令找到的文件mv到一个文件夹，这样跟的-exec选项要怎么写？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 我的配置里头用了一些自己的图啊什么的, 你可以把我的dotfiles都下下来
<Freebuilder> ofan, 汗！网页载入完毕，没看到视频。
<adam8157> wzlxx: ub什么意思?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 公猫又跑出去找 母猫。 我的 楼下 的大门 关着， 外面一白色 的母猫，里面 是我的 公猫。 隔着一铁门，俩猫 互相 叫着
<ofan> Freebuilder: 跟firefox的vimpretor一样
<Evanescence> adam8157: 你的什么配置阿？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 哦 我用debian, 估计过些天改用fedora
<ofan> Freebuilder: vimperator
<wzlxx> adam8157: 哦
<Freebuilder> ofan, firefox 的 vimpretor 难用
<adam8157> Evanescence: 我所有的配置都在https://github.com/adam8157/这里
<ofan> Freebuilder: easymotion跟vimperator的hint模式差不多
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 俩猫 在 互表 倾心
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 就一 凄美的爱情剧， 俩猫 被一恶毒 主人 分隔两方， 不能 团聚。
<Evanescence> ofan: 把find命令找到的文件mv到一个文件夹，这样跟的-exec选项要怎么写？
<pomhg> Evanescence: find xxx -print -exec mv {} /path \; 这样你看行么
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 而家里 又有一原配 在苦苦等待 公猫 的回来
<edison0354> blueghost: lemonhall: 你俩……
<adam8157> Evanescence: -exec mv {} /path/to/mv \;
<Evanescence> pomhg: 不行，是同一文件
<Freebuilder> ofan, TMD youtube.com 又在墙外
<blueghost> edison0354:) 感人吧。 一时间 有一冲动 想开门 给公猫 出去，有情人 忠诚眷属
<Evanescence> pomhg: adam8157 搞定了
<Evanescence> adam8157: 那个命令里的 \; 是什么意思阿？
<pomhg> Evanescence: 什么同一文件 ，我刚才测试好像可以 find ~ -name '.*' -exec mv {}  ~/test \;成功了呀
<pomhg> clear
<adam8157> Evanescence: 每次匹配分开执行
<blueghost> edison0354:) 那公猫还在叫， 真可怜
<Evanescence> pomhg: 是的，我试了两次，结果找到同一文件所以是same，
<wzlxx> adam8157: 你的主题是怎么弄的？
<adam8157> wzlxx: 没什么主题...
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<wzlxx> adam8157: eautiful.init(awful.util.getdir("config") .. "/theme.lua")
<blueghost> edison0354:) 我公猫在发情
<ofan> Freebuilder: ...
<adam8157> wzlxx: 给你的地址上层目录就有
<Evanescence> pomhg: 那个命令里的 \; 是什么意思阿？
<pomhg> Evanescence: 刚才有人解释过了呀
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 什么 主题啊， 要用 lua 的。 awesome?
<pomhg> Evanescence: http://www.linuxsir.org/main/node/137    看看这个
<Evanescence> pomhg: 哦，，，看到了，呵呵，没有颜色显示的缘故
<Evanescence> pomhg: 好的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ubuntu 有没有 看比赛直播的软件啊!!!  求助啊
<hv54> 啊啊，好文章，我也正在找呢
<ghosTM55> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: ubuntu下好像有pps
<leaveboy> ghosTM55: 是的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ghosTM55: 怎么样  比赛频道台多吗
<wzlxx> adam8157: naughty.config.default_preset.font = "sans 13.5"这是什么？
<ghosTM55> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 不知道，我不太看电视了，已经
<adam8157> wzlxx: 字体
<ghosTM55> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 你可以装一个看看
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> ghosTM55: 哦    能不能wine一个cbox?
<hv54> 可以的，我装过
<hv54> wine过，容易崩溃
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 一般看什么
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hv54: 你用过ubuntu下的 pps吗
<hv54> 嗯
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 很少看视频，有的时候网络情况好就看youtube上的技术视频之类的
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hv54: 怎么样啊?  比赛的台多吗
<ghosTM55> Carter_Hou_Ubunt: 我从来没用过wine，我用不到windows下的东西
<hv54> pps还可以
 * ghosTM55 很奇怪pps竟然没mac版本
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hv54: 会不会很卡?
<hv54> 我看电影，没看过电视
<terrysco> 兄弟们，我来了
<cjj> 我也来了
<Carter_Hou_Ubunt> hv54: 哦 那我去看看
<hv54> 卡倒不会
<cjj> 居然这么热闹
<terrysco> 我是arch控
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 哦， 我喜欢看 科教片
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 什么大猩猩 什么的
<cjj> --
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 囧
<cjj> 重口味
<blueghost> cjj:) 你好
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 增长知识啊
<cjj> 你好
<cjj> 怎么对特定某个人聊天啊
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 呵呵
<blueghost> cjj:) 想私聊???
<ghosTM55> cjj: 打上名字的前几个字母，tab，自动补全
<cjj> 哦
<ghosTM55> cjj: 私聊是 /msg nick MESSAGE
<cjj> ghosTM55, 这样
<wzlxx> Adaptee: 你的主题很好看，呵呵…
 * blueghost 手温柔地把着 cjj 的手， 在键盘上 按下 tab 键， 温柔地说：
<blueghost> cjj:) 明白了吗
<leaveboy> wzlxx: 什么主题
<cjj> --
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 什么主题
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 我猫又跑了
<hv54> “手温柔地把着 cjj 的手， 在键盘上 按下 tab 键， 温柔地说： ”汗到了.......
<wzlxx> leaveboy: blueghost: awesome主题…
<blueghost> wzlxx:) 哦
<blueghost> edison0354:) 半夜 要跑出去 几次 抓猫回来， 很累 啊
<cjj> 好猥琐^^
<leaveboy> wzlxx: 上图
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<cjj> 这还可以上图？
<leaveboy> cjj: upaste
<cjj> upaste
<blueghost> 艾
<blueghost> cjj:) 可以
<cjj> --
<cjj> 不要嘲笑来
<wzlxx> blueghost: 今天图就不上了，网速太慢，呵呵…
<leaveboy> 上个吗
<blueghost> http://imagebin.org
<blueghost> cjj http://imagebin.org
<hv54> 还可以上图？？？？
<blueghost> hv54:) 可以啊
<yappy> ofan: tmux 默认的活动pane表示方式怎么改变？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 公猫还真的 再接再厉 啊。 把所有门窗 都关了， 他还是要 出去
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<edison0354> blueghost: 您就成全人家吧……
<ofan> yappy: 什么叫表示方式?
<yappy> ofan: 它默认是用绿框表示活动pane
<blueghost> edison0354:) 那我怎么 放他回来 啊。 楼梯口的门是常锁着的。 难不成我要受着 门口，等他们谈情说爱完了， 接他回来？
<yappy> ofan: 我想不用这种绿框，而只是把它的实线框用红色就可以了。
<edison0354> blueghost: 早晨再回来呗
<blueghost> edison0354:) 或者挂着钥匙 在猫上？？
<edison0354> blueghost: ^
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<ofan> yappy: man tmux 然后搜索 display-panes
<ofan> yappy: man tmux 然后搜索 display-panes
<yappy> ofan: 也就是说，不用改变背景色，而只是改变字符色。好，我搜搜看
<blueghost> edison0354:) ........ 不还是要等吗？ 不可能让门总开着 的，邻居会有意见
<ofan> yappy: 有相关设置
<blueghost> ofan:) 什么表示方式
<edison0354> blueghost: 早上接它回来……
<cjj> blueghost, 挂着钥匙在猫上
<edison0354> blueghost: 早上你起来再说……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 去哪接啊， 我怎么知道 他们的老地方在哪啊
<edison0354> blueghost: ……
<blueghost> edison0354:) 过了这段时间就好了
<cjj> blueghost, 在家养几个老鼠
<blueghost> cjj:) 家里早就没老鼠了，我俩猫呢
<cjj> blueghost, 你这么喜欢养猫？
<blueghost> cjj:) 过几天 还得多一窝。 母猫 临产了
<blueghost> cjj:)
<cjj> blueghost, 晚上不叫么？
<blueghost> cjj:) 母猫过了，公猫正开始
<blueghost> cjj:) 叫得那叫凄凉
<blueghost> cjj:) 不过公猫 不怎么叫。 老爱往外跑。 母猫 叫得厉害。
<cjj> 猫叫就跟小孩子哭似的，大半夜蛮恐怖
<blueghost> cjj:)
<edison0354> blueghost: 你的一窝猫打算咋办？
<edison0354> blueghost: 话说你哪里人？
<blueghost> edison0354:) 有俩猫 已经有人定了，打算再养一只。 如果多的话，再想办法
<cjj> 大侠们，linux系统运维工程师要学习啥？
<edison0354> blueghost: 你家哪里？
<Evanescence> blueghost: 给我邮寄一只？
<edison0354> Evanescence: ……
<cjj> Evanescence:) 猫还能邮寄？
<duolc> 哈哈
<Evanescence> cjj: 应该能把
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<cjj> Evanescence:) 你这虐待动物
<Evanescence> blueghost: 我也很喜欢猫
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你乱入了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<Evanescence> cjj: 我哪有？证据？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 是吗
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 为什么呢。
 * lemonhall 表示刚才在看非诚勿扰。。。
<Evanescence> blueghost: 猫很神奇，又可爱
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我喜欢猫的某种特质
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<cjj> Evanescence:) 咱国家快递邮寄了还不死么
<duolc> 跑题了吧？
<kenifanying> lemonhall,现在真的是悲剧了……虽然开机没问题，但是关机每次得进入single模式才能正. :-(
<Evanescence> blueghost: 最神奇就是在黑夜里
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这里又被BLUEGHOST占领了？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 哇哈哈哈哈哈哈哈
<Evanescence> cjj: 我们国家这么恐怖阿？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 是的
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 今天晚上的非诚勿扰？
<kenifanying> lemonhall, 真的是自作孽……
<edison0354> snoop_fy: 你们都看啊……
<cjj> Evanescence:) 必须的
 * edison0354 一群老男淫
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 倒不是因为可爱。 喜欢他的独立独行， 与人共同生活了几千年，还是没有象狗那样被人驯服
<lemonhall> kenifanying: 自作孽+1
<Evanescence> cjj: 额。。。。
 * snoop_fy 生活太无聊。。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我要看非诚勿扰，培养好的心态。。。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 和人生活在一起，只是满足各自需要
<Evanescence> blueghost: 黑夜里是很神秘的，悄无声息
<kenifanying> 这里有没人熟悉lvm的？？？？？
<kenifanying> 或者对debian 开机的那几个脚本很熟悉的？？？？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 而且，猫的 野性尚未 失去。
<snoop_fy> edison0354: 我去看那群单身，不让自己觉得自己很惨
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 哦
<edison0354> lemonhall: 劝你不要看，destine说非诚勿扰的男的，女生们见一个，骂一个
<kenifanying> 真的记不起来自己干了些什么了……
<Evanescence> blueghost: 恩，就是猫的野性好，
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 白天 睡大觉，懒散的样子，让人觉得 猫的温顺，其实到了晚上，才是猫的 活动时间。
<xiuzi> wo you lai le
<hv54> 非诚勿扰。。。真的那么好看？？
<Evanescence> blueghost: 恩恩， 那双眼睛，看着很神奇造化
<xiuzi> restart  hai shi bu xing
<snoop_fy> hv54: 看你平时主要干嘛。。
<xiuzi> shu ru fa bu neng zheng chang shi yong
<hv54> snoop_fy:蜗居啊
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 看科教片上看到， 老外的门口留着猫洞， 基本上 是放养 的。 一到晚上， 猫就了无声息 地去外面鬼混。 白天回来，却没人知道 猫在外面都干了些什么
<lemonhall> edison0354: 什么？我的朋友们没有说啊。。我朋友们都结婚了的 destine小女生而已。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 所以我喜欢看科教片
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我的朋友都是29岁的生活型女人了。。。  destine不过是个学生而已。。不具参考性
<hv54> 战争片好看...
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 还有猫 爱玩， 好奇心强。
 * snoop_fy 像我上网了没屁人鸟我，我自己去找别人的状态里捣乱捣乱，偶尔玩两把三国杀的，每周看两集动漫的人来说，非诚勿扰还是可以用来消遣消遣的
<Evanescence> blueghost: 说起科幻片，我还喜欢秃鹫，豺狼
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 大叔也喜欢猫啊？
<yangtse> XChat 2.8.8
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 爱猫的男人都很温柔啊
<Evanescence> blueghost: 说起来，我上次在风行视频里看到一个日本的电视剧，叫猫物语
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我就喜欢猫
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 恩，我也喜欢阿
<hv54> snoop_fy: 老大，你的字体怎么彩色滴？
 * lemonhall 啊，我们是群里的爱猫委员会的。。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 我一般般，就是个很一般的男人
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 什么情节的，人物是做什么工作的， 男的是不是漫画家
<snoop_fy> hv54: 我脸上也是五彩的，你信不？:0
<duolc> 你们知不知道有哪些频道可以用英语像这里一样聊天？我在学英语
<Evanescence> blueghost: 就是给猫的动作拍特写的，
<edison0354> duolc: #ubuntu
<^k^> 新⇨ 因特网相关软件 • Transmission下载老是宕机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=326345&p=2277904#p2277904 下载四五G的文件时,经常会卡在那里没反应,而且kill也杀不掉transmission的进程,必须重启电脑后删除这个种子才能再使用它来下载其他的,有木有好的解决办法?谢谢. PS:电脑装的32位Ubuntu 10.10;2G内存. 统计信息: 发表于 由 癞蛤蟆 — ...
<blueghost> duolc:) #ubuntu
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好吧，咱俩的客户群不一样
<snoop_fy> duolc: 这里也可以，你可以用英语，我们看的懂，应该
<lemonhall> snoop_fy: 你是个好男人。。就是有些不成熟。。不过也没啥。。。加油啊
<hv54> snoop_fy: 强大！！！膜拜！！！
<Evanescence> blueghost: 你看过就知道了，现在才开始两集左右把
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 那和我看得不是一个。 我看的是 一个动画片
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 讲猫在外面 乱搞的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩哼～～～现在对所有的女学生。。都带有及其强烈的偏见。。。。。
<snoop_fy> lemonhall: 恩，不管走哪条路，我都会努力并坚定的走下去的，谁叫咱是男人呢，唉，得失取舍总是我们一生的话题
<Evanescence> blueghost: 那个还是不错的，里面的不同的猫咪，比较可爱
<edison0354> lemonhall: 下午还说那个师范不错……
<Evanescence> blueghost: 也叫猫物语？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 那个已经要毕业了。。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我不喜欢猫的可爱，和你喜欢的不是一个角度
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 忘了名字
<snoop_fy> hv54: 其实我看不到我的字体眼神有什么不一样，难道你给我的某些字设置成关键字了？。
<hv54> 奥，原来客户端问题
<lemonhall> edison0354: 再说吧，估计没谱。。。我等不起她。。。
<snoop_fy> hv54: sorry，颜色
<duolc> blueghost: #ubuntu我去了，都是跟ubuntu有关的，我想找一个可以聊天的
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我喜欢的就是一特立独行
<Evanescence> blueghost: 等会我去找找
<blueghost> duolc:) 谈情 的吗
<blueghost> duolc:) #love
<Evanescence> blueghost: 你喜欢这样的性格？
<lemonhall> duolc: 长夜漫漫。。你还是去#SEX频道吧
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你喜欢什么样的猫？
<edison0354> lemonhall: 还有这频道……
<hv54> snoop_fy: 是不一样的，没设置啊，我就一菜鸟，想设置不会
<Evanescence> blueghost: 心理学上说喜欢别人的性格往往是自己没有这样的元素？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 是的，所以 不喜欢狗， 太依赖人了。 不过我倒养过一个狗，感情也很好
<duolc> blueghost: 学英语……
<snoop_fy> Evanescence: 我就喜欢跟我一样疯的女人。。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 对狗是有感情。 但我欣赏猫
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 我喜欢全黑色的，比如波斯猫，或者野猫，毛竖立起来的，像被电了一样
<snoop_fy> hv54: 怎么可能，都是纯文本的东西。。
<blueghost> duolc:) #love
<duolc> lemonhall: 无语了……
<Evanescence> snoop_fy: 那说明你自己缺少，互补
<hv54> snoop_fy: 我用的是chatzilla
<jianghu> 我的fedora进不去了……
<Evanescence> blueghost: 说起来，你有猫的图片吗？给我发几张
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 是吗， 我倒是 因为 物以类聚。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 倒有两张，明天吧， 要充电才可以呢。在我相机里。
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 俩猫 抱着睡觉，床上还躺着我儿子
<duolc> blueghost: 我去看看好了，谢谢
<Evanescence> blueghost: 我看过一心理书，说是互补的概念啥的，心理补足，说起来好像是EVA的主题思想
<Evanescence> blueghost: 好，你也有儿子拉？哈哈
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 如果你全信， 那就 真的不特立独行了。
<jianghu> debian下什么浏览器好用？
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 因为可能 在现实中找不到和我差不多的。 所以我觉得猫比较亲切呢
<snoop_fy> Evanescence: 我家是只纯黑的猫，特凶悍，年轻的时候抓的住鸟
<xiuzi> pinyin bu neng yong le
<xiuzi> qiu jieda
<Evanescence> blueghost: 可是你看，你的观点是哪儿来的，也是在周围环境下的影响，所以知识和经验或者反射有点类似。所以我也不能说是不算特里独行
<jianghu> epiphany真垃圾
 * snoop_fy 还是睡觉去吧，又是周一。。。
<Evanescence> blueghost: 那到是，我也这么觉得
<jianghu> xiuzi什么系统阿？
<xiuzi> ubuntu 10.04
<xiuzi> zhi qian keyi .
<blueghost> snoop_fy:) 我的公猫 总 爬窗户，基本它的活动范围除了我家以外，邻居几家 都是它的地盘。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 人家要学英语啊
<blueghost> 走了
<blueghost> Evanescence:)
<yappy> ofan: tmux 帮助基本看一遍了。它的white 其实有点灰，没有透明色。
<jianghu> xiuzi安装了什么输入法？
<Evanescence> blueghost: bye
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 猫的发情期从半年到12年。。不等。。波斯猫晚熟啊
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 你不是大叔！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<lemonhall> Evanescence: 49岁的人不会看EVA的。。。。。。。。。。
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 你还懂这个阿？我倒是不知道，可以长达12年吗？
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 谁啊， duolc 吗，我让他 去 #love 了， 他应该再回来的时候就是满口情话的了
<Evanescence> lemonhall: 我49岁了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你见过50岁的人看EVA？？？？
<xiuzi> jianghu: moren ibus
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 不是， 我是潜水了，继续调试我的程序。段错误
<jianghu> 我都是用fctix，xiuzi
<Evanescence> blueghost: 我还以为你睡觉去了，有点晚了
<jianghu> 你的系统他全汉化了
<blueghost> Evanescence:) 我都通宵
<jianghu> 你的系统他全汉化了？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<Evanescence> blueghost: 不是吧，对身体不好
<blueghost> Evanescence:)
<xiuzi> jianghu:quan bu hanhua
<jianghu> xiuzi，那确实不能用
<blueghost> duolc:) 看到我在 #love 的说话了吗
<xiuzi> jianghu: yao zhuang us
<lemonhall> duolc: 去sex频道把。。哪里真的有几个不错的大叔
<jianghu> 要装什么xiuzi？
<jianghu> 看不到后半截
<xiuzi> xian zai  pinyin dou da bu chu le
<xiuzi> zhi neng da z le i mu
<xiuzi> zhi neng da zi mu...
<duolc> blueghost: 我受不了你了
<cfy> happyaron: Ping
<blueghost> hehe
<happyaron> cfy: pong
<cfy> happyaron: 我考好啦
<jianghu> xiuzi，不汉化输入法根本不能输入的‘
<blueghost> ......
<edison0354> cfy: 额
<cfy> happyaron: 你还是列个单子给我比较好
<cfy> edison0354: 酱油打好咯
<edison0354> cfy: 你去干啥？
<cfy> edison0354: 考试啊
<xiuzi> jianghu: yao zen me hanhua?
<edison0354> cfy: 哦
<cfy> happyaron: 不在了？我睡觉去
<cfy> edison0354:  杭州好热。。。
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<edison0354> cfy: 我暑假要去南京啊……
 * edison0354 有南京的吗？
<xiuzi> jianghu: xian zai chong xin zhuang ge  ke yi me ?
<cjj_> cfy:) 杭州不热啊
<cfy> edison0354: 我现在穿着一件emacs的衣服
<edison0354> cfy: ^
<jianghu> xiuzi，那不一样？
<edison0354> cfy: ……
<cfy> cjj_: 比比嘉兴，温州
<edison0354> cfy: GNOME3的衣服是黑的，我没买，我夏天不穿黑衣服
<cfy> edison0354: 有嘉兴的.........
 * microcai knetwalk 真 TMD 是个好游戏啊
<cjj_> cfy:) 我整天宅在屋子里，嘎嘎
<cjj_> cfy:) 不知到热不热
<cfy> edison0354: 那买emacs的
<cfy> cjj_: 宅啊
<edison0354> cfy: 不用
<edison0354> cfy: 买的30块的真维斯的
<blueghost> 怎么没人和我聊英文 啊
<edison0354> cfy: 还有60块的森马的长袖
 * cfy 睡觉去，表示明天还要坐撤
<cfy> edison0354: Oh
<edison0354> cfy: 淘宝便宜啊
<cfy> blueghost: 跟你son聊....
<lemonhall> cfy: 哈哈哈
<blueghost> cfy:) ... 我在 #love 聊关于爱情的英文。 没人鸟我
<cfy> lemonhall: hoho
<cfy> blueghost: 逝去？
<cfy> blueghost: 时区
<cfy> Leav
 * chengzi 撇了撇嘴
<cfy> Leave
<blueghost> cfy:) #love 的人应该都是 活跃的时候吧。 老外 的 聊天室
<blueghost> 可能他们看不懂我 google 翻译的英文
<pointerroyden> hi
 * yappy 知道了ip和username和password,但这个ip没开任何service，能干什么？
<duolc> blueghost: I 服了 you
<^k^> pointerroyden, 好  ㍯ 
<blueghost> duolc:) 你不是要练习英文吗
<duolc> 那里没人啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 对了，前几天交大樱花祭你去没？
<blueghost> duolc:) 找话题，让他们说话，好有交流 的机会。 但是看起来我的意图是失败了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 没。。
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我父母倒是趣拍了一堆照片
<blueghost> duolc:) 有吧，一大堆呢， 都在潜水
<lemonhall> edison0354: 我毕竟已经是工作了3年的大叔了。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你爸妈去干啥……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 散步。。。
<blueghost> duolc:) 因为那里是 #love 我只好找关于 爱情的话题 聊呢。期望能打开话匣子。可惜，没人理
<pointerroyden> 大家好嗯
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你家在交大旁边？
<pocoyo> pointerroyden: 你好~  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=267605 :)
<blueghost> pointerroyden:) 你好
 * yappy 知道了ip和username和password,但这个ip没开任何service，能干什么？
<duolc> blueghost: 不管怎么说，谢了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩。。房子买在附近
<lemonhall> edison0354: 你的这个爱好不好啊。。喜欢人肉别人
<blueghost> duolc:) 不用。 想要什么话题， 就 /join #... 一般都是讲英文的
<edison0354> lemonhall: ？
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<blueghost> #love
<blueghost> #friend
<blueghost> #english
<blueghost> ....
<edison0354> lemonhall: 就你欠20W的房子在交大附近？
<microcai> yappy:  可以
<blueghost> duolc:) 你去 #english 吧
<yappy> microcai: 如何做
<microcai> yappy:  公布 ip 和 username/passwd
<lemonhall> edison0354: 恩横。。现在涨到。。。1万每平方米了。。。我自己都郁闷了
<yappy> microcai: 那又怎样？
<microcai> yappy:  你问我能做什么，我就告诉你能做这个啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 好便宜……
<yappy> microcai: 那谢了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 来西安混吧。。。。
<duolc> blueghost: 去过了，没人说话
<happyaron> edison0354: 交大是郊区好不好。。。
<blueghost> duolc:)
<lemonhall> edison0354 顺便给我介绍妹子
<ghosTM55> 朋友们，你们在非常想睡觉的时候，又不得不需要完成工作的情况下，会怎么做?
<lemonhall> happyaron: 交大现在已经不是郊区了
<pointerroyden> 通宵._.
<happyaron> edison0354: 我在交大的一对儿同学，俩人出去腐败都没地方。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 啊？发展那么快？？
<lemonhall> happyaron: 现在西安的概念是。。二环以内都是很繁华了
<microcai> ghosTM55:  先睡觉
<edison0354> happyaron: ……
<happyaron> lemonhall: 哦。。。你说西交。。。我以为是上交
<lemonhall> happyaron: 房价最高的地方在南郊。。。。
<happyaron> lemonhall: 嗯。
<pointerroyden> （你们在说什么啊orz
<lemonhall> edison0354: 忽然想起发小了
<edison0354> happyaron: 还是北外那边好
<edison0354> lemonhall: ^
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 刚毕业就在徐家汇卖了房子。。。。。。
<happyaron> edison0354: 嗯。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: 有钱人……
<lemonhall> edison0354: 上来就是130多万。。。当时觉得真强大啊。。。
<duolc> blueghost: 另外，#love 是关于一个２Ｄ游戏的
<lemonhall> edison0354: 现在觉得。。。真便宜啊
<duolc> blueghost: ;)
<happyaron> 有个有趣的事情
<lemonhall> edison0354: 130万，徐家汇！！！！！！！！！！什么事儿啊
<xiuzi> hello ,3k
<happyaron> debian woody 是有 sex 没有 love
<happyaron> debian etch 开始是有 love 没有 sex
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<blueghost> duolc:) 是啊，被说了
<blueghost> duolc:) 怎么起这个名字呢
<pointerroyden> 明天要上学啊上学啊><
<xiuzi> wo de shu ru fa a
<pointerroyden> 怎么了._.
<edison0354> pointerroyden: +1
<blueghost> duolc:) http://love2d.org/ 貌似是这个 的 聊天室
<xiuzi> shu ru  fa bu neng yong le
<edison0354> lemonhall: 他又发春了……
<blueghost> #english 有人说话了
<lemonhall> edison0354: 谁？
 * edison0354 有没有南京的啊
 * edison0354 有木有！
<edison0354> lemonhall:  blueghost
<pointerroyden> 木有
<duolc> blueghost: 倒过来是cloud
<duolc> blueghost: byebye
<jianghu> 谁在用backtrack？
<lemonhall> edison0354: 春天来了啊，我也想春一下。。。可惜没力气
<lemonhall> edison0354: 滚床单的欲望都没有。。。这可如何是好。。。
<edison0354> lemonhall: ……
<edison0354> lemonhall: 你丫你别在IRC里说这个词啊
<edison0354> lemonhall: 改天给你找几部片子……
<happyaron> edison0354: 你不断电么？
<edison0354> happyaron: 马上了
 * ghosTM55 的一个朋友有2个500G的移动硬盘用于存放A片
<isoft> 打开 home目录的 命令是什么呢？an什么
<jianghu> -_-什么时候这儿改成sex了
<pointerroyden> -_-
<ghosTM55> isoft: 直接cd，就是到home目录了
<happyaron> 我说的sex和love是俩软件包。。。
<pointerroyden> cd ~
<isoft> ghosTM55: 不是，我是想 打开目录
<ghosTM55> isoft: nautilus
<pointerroyden> ubuntu的源里面有hello软件包把-_-
<ghosTM55> isoft: 是文件管理器
<edison0354> ghosTM55: ……
<jianghu> happyaron, 名字不错
<ghosTM55> isoft: 你看看是不是这个命令，我没有用命令行打开过
<pointerroyden> $hello
<pointerroyden> 输出 世界你好
<edison0354> pointerroyden: ……
<blueghost> bybye
<pointerroyden> 还有帮助呢hello --help
<edison0354> pointerroyden: 在bashrc里改成“世界你不好”
<isoft> ghosTM55: 你说的是正确的，
<pointerroyden> 用法：hello [选项]
<pointerroyden> 输出一个友好且自定义的问候词。
<pointerroyden>   -h，--help         显示此帮助并退出
<ghosTM55> isoft: :)
<pointerroyden> 将程序缺陷报告给: bug-hello@gnu.org
<blueghost> happyaron:) 哦 love 貌似是一个游戏
<pointerroyden> GNU Hello 主页: <http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/>
<pointerroyden> 使用GNU 软件的通用帮助: <http://www.gnu.org/gethelp/>
 * lemonhall ................
<^k^> pointerroyden:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
 * lemonhall 这里有人能听得懂滚床单？
<ghosTM55> lemonhall: 滚床单是什么意思?
<blueghost> lemonhall:) 我只知道画地图
<edison0354> ghosTM55: 你太CJ了
 * ghosTM55 表示单纯无鸭梨
<ghosTM55> blueghost: 画地图是神马
<lemonhall> edison0354: 为啥就你。。我都不解释你就听懂了？
<blueghost> ghosTM55:) 你真悲剧， 没画过地图 啊
<lemonhall> edison0354: 这说明了神马啊？有木有啊有木有～～～
<ghosTM55> 神马是画地图...?
<pointerroyden> 不知道耶。。
<blueghost> .........
 * ghosTM55 捂脸抛开
<ghosTM55> 跑开
<lemonhall> edison0354: 看看人家 ghosTM55 ..........
<pointerroyden> 退出了._.
<lemonhall> pointerroyden: 他估计是掉电了
<pointerroyden> lemonhall .....
<pointerroyden> .......怎么用啊.....
<alvin_rxg> 画地图是尿床
<pointerroyden> .........
<pointerroyden> 神马都好冷清
<Loongjiang> pointerroyden: 你去linux或emacs频道，一定不会冷清
<pointerroyden> ..那个怎么弄得……
<Loongjiang> lemonhall: 在哈
<Loongjiang> microcai: 在啊
<microcai> Loongjiang: 在
<pointerroyden> Loongjiang: 是这样么。。
<xiuzi> ..
<Loongjiang> pointerroyden: 是怎样？？？？？？？？？？？？
<xiuzi> 我就不信今天晚上不能在这个频道输入汉字了。。。
<pointerroyden> 我神马都不知道><
<xiuzi> 装个输入法，就ok的
<pointerroyden> 就是对话 啊
<pointerroyden> 你已经输入汉字了._>
<xiuzi> 刚刚成功
<xiuzi> 太忐忑了
<pointerroyden> 人越来越少了
<Loongjiang> pointerroyden: 只会越来越多
<pointerroyden> Loongjiang 但是的确越来越少了刚才有100多个来着
<pointerroyden> 那神马。。无视我把。。
<Loongjiang> pointerroyden: 都去睡觉去了
<pointerroyden> ><
<Loongjiang> pointerroyden: 神马都是浮云
 * lemonhall 睡觉去了
<leaveboy> 睡觉都是浮云
<caixiaoming> 是不早了。
<pointerroyden> ><好纠结
<caixiaoming> 大家现在是用ubuntu系统上来聊天的？
<pointerroyden> 对啊><
<pointerroyden> 老爸催我碎叫了><
<caixiaoming> 用了多久了？
<Loongjiang> 什么
<pointerroyden> ubuntu?
<caixiaoming> 是啊
<pointerroyden> 很久以前用过
<pointerroyden> 几个月前把windows删掉只流ubuntu了。。
<Loongjiang> pointerroyden: 你老豆碎叫了？碎叫是怎样一种叫法
<pointerroyden> Loongjiang:神马……没听懂……
<caixiaoming> 哦。我一直下不也决心只留一个，呵呵。
<caixiaoming> 主要是老爸习惯用windows。
<pointerroyden> 电脑一般我一个人用~
<caixiaoming> 还有么就是兼容性。
<Loongjiang> 其实gentoo不错，只是第一次编译的时候等的人头痛，之后是再方便不过的，
<pointerroyden> 怎么办要不要碎叫><
<caixiaoming> 当然要睡觉了。
<Loongjiang> 没有哪个发行版能比gentoo更方便更人性化
<pointerroyden> 好吧嗯嗯
<caixiaoming> 不睡觉死得快。
<caixiaoming> 没用过gentoo。
<pointerroyden> 我碎了大家晚安明天还要上学……
<pointerroyden> 没用过+1
<caixiaoming> 晚安。
<caixiaoming> 过会我也睡了。
<xiuzi> 有用的ati显卡的么？
<xiuzi> 求驱动安装方法？论坛我逛了，帖子太老了，没有找到合适的方法？
<caixiaoming> 10.10没ati驱动？
<xiuzi> 我用的是10.04
<xiuzi> 10.10安装不成功。
<caixiaoming> 不会吧。
<caixiaoming> 出什么错误提示？
<xiuzi> 我用的是wubi。
 * edison0354 我还魂了
<xiuzi> windows下安装的
<xiuzi> 没有错误提示。是不是i5
<caixiaoming> 哦。我没装过wubi，一般都是直接装的。
<xiuzi> 处理器不支持
<caixiaoming> 不般不会吧，我用的是i3。
<xiuzi> 不清楚什么问题，总之就不行。
<caixiaoming> 10.04都支持，不可能10.10不支持。
<xiuzi> ati显卡驱动怎么安装？
<xiuzi> 我的是HD6470
<caixiaoming> 没装过，我一般都是装好了直接就可以用了。所以不会弄啊。
<xiuzi> 不清楚。在windows里装是这样的
<xiuzi> 汗
<happyaron> edison0354: ...
<caixiaoming> 帮不了你了。
<xiuzi> 有朋友懂的，求教
<xiuzi> 官网直接下的装能成么？
<caixiaoming> 这个只有试过才知道了。
<draketang1> edison0354: 我南京的啊
<xiuzi> 怎么用开源的？？
<caixiaoming> 我先下了，88
<xiuzi> 8
 * edison0354 额，大家都安息了
<xiuzi> ati显卡驱动安装就解？？
<xiuzi> 好安静了？
<xiuzi> 下了，明天还早起
<pointerroyden_> 偷偷回来了._.
<lolicon> 谁好心帮忙粘一份那个测试数据 http://seedcoder2011.blog.163.com/blog/static/183098396201131603049650/ 。。。 我这里 ipv4 断了。。
<happyaron> lolicon:
<pointerroyden> ._.没人
 * leyle bluefish 的自动补全和fcitx 的快捷键冲突，伤不起阿
<kenifanying> 运行"sudo dpkg-reconfigure initscripts" 报错：insserv: warning: current stop runlevel(s) (0 2) of script `halt' overwrites defaults (0).
<kenifanying> insserv: warning: current stop runlevel(s) (2 6) of script `reboot' overwrites defaults (6).
<kenifanying> 怎么解决？
<leyle> 先重启一下试一下？我猜测
<pointerroyden> 不了解._.
<kenifanying> leyle, 其实是因为我重启的时候lvm报错才胡乱尝试这个命令的……
<kenifanying> 然后得到这个警告
<kenifanying> 我说下我的问题吧
<kenifanying> 虽然几个小时前在这里提到过，还是说下
<kenifanying> Shutting down LVM Volume Groups    Can't deactivate volume group "inspiron" with 1 open logical volume(s)
<kenifanying> failed!
<kenifanying> startpar:service(s) returned failure: lvm2 ...failed
<kenifanying> Give root passwd for maintenance
<kenifanying> or type Control-D to continue
<kenifanying> 我用的是debian squeeze
<kenifanying> CTRL+D还是给出“Give root passwd ……“
<pointerroyden> kenifanying: 那就给他root password呗~
<kenifanying> 只能给出root密码，然后貌似进入了单用户模式，这个时候再reboot或者halt才能关机
<kenifanying> pointerroyden, 问题是每次关机或者重启都这样呀
<pointerroyden> pointerroyden: 不知道耶。。从没遇到过。。不了解
<kenifanying> 高手，高手，你在哪里？
<pointerroyden> 我碎叫了晚安
<pointerroyden> 祝你等到高手哦。。
<kenifanying> pointerroyden, 好吧……
<pointerroyden> kenifanying: 晚安~
<leyle> zim 这个 wiki 小软件 有用过的么？
<leyle> http://zim-wiki.org/
<pocoyo> 不小吧
<leyle> 哦，
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 复活节干嘛
<alvin_rxg> 没事
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 图坦卡蒙啊
<alvin_rxg> 啥？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 还在吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 科隆
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<TopWinStudio> awesome和gnome2是否会冲突？他们是什么关系？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: yes
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 你用awesome吗？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: i use fvwm
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: want to try awesome
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦？fvwm有什么有什么优点呢？
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 哦。我现在有点没搞清楚，就是安装玩awesome之后是否会到gnome2有影响，他们是什么关系？独立的吗？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 可以独立，也可以相互配合
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 哦？我希望是相互配合，就是我安装awesome的话，是否容易上手？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: now, i can't input chinese:(
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: oh.bad news.why?
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: scim config problem
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: oh.i think that you can fix it easily.
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: i use fcitx in linux
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: me too
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: now using scim in freebsd
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: oh...which is better?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: i use ibus
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: awesome安装需要安装一个400多m的包？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 啥
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 是吗？我没安装，我在编译的时候总是出现cmake错误
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 怎么解决啊？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 换发行版
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不编译，直接用bin
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哪里有？我到官网上都没有找到呢
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 用arch
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 就没有问题了
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 我的是ubuntu，arch是什么？也是一种linux吗？还是软件？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 哦。ubuntu用户啊
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 发行版
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, google -> arch
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 不太明白，?
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 什么问题呢？都没说
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 编译错误。缺东西估计是。可能是因为我没安装那个大包。
<alvin_rxg> 编译错误是什么错误？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 贴错误
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 那就相当于我得把ubuntu换掉啊。
<alvin_rxg> 在这混多了，就是不想帮谁谁谁了，就看笑话
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哈哈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没错
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 贴贴的网站发我一个。谢谢。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 看topic
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你也够无聊的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 宅男
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 怎么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 复活节干嘛去？
<alvin_rxg> 没钱，跑不远
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 几个人一起啊出去多好
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去看cebit了么
<alvin_rxg> 看了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今年如何？
<alvin_rxg> 说我感兴趣的呢，还是整体？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都行
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: http://code.bulix.org/st3pnt-79727 这是编译的错误信息，帮我看看。
<alvin_rxg> 我感兴趣的呢，在 halle 2 - 6，都是软件技术啥的，ibm, opensource, microsoft, kinect, t-home/mobil, etc..
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: halle 15-17 亚洲人的天下……都是些小东西……小硬件
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 基本都是中国厂商，没意思
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 写的很清楚啊
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你一堆东西没装
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 说说呢，什么东西没装？能看出来吗？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不是写着呢么
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你不懂英文？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, package 'xcb-xtest' not found
<gebjgd> --   package 'xcb-aux>=0.3.0' not found
<gebjgd> --   package 'xcb-atom>=0.3.0' not found
<gebjgd> --   package 'xcb-keysyms>=0.3.4' not found
<gebjgd> --   package 'xcb-icccm>=0.3.6' not found
<gebjgd> --   package 'xcb-image>=0.3.0' not found
<^k^> gebjgd:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过 5行贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图片帖至 http://kimag.es
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: b有个包400多m，真的要安装吗？你安装的时候遇到过吗？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: it's ok
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: apt-get install安装？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 呵呵
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 所有相关的xcb这几个是在哪个包的？
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 不用ubuntu，不知道
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 你知道吗？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: ==
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我2年前去看的时候感觉没啥意思
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很多厂商都没来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pro7今天有10000 bc
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: å°± xcb
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=xcb&searchon=names&suite=stable&section=all
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Package Search Results -- xcb
<TopWinStudio> apt-get install了xcb还是那个错误
<alvin_rxg> aptitude search ^xcb
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 10.000 bc 以前都没看过……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我也没看过
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 我是执行$ git clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xcb/util $ cd util && ./autogen.sh && make && sudo make install 这一步出错了。错误信息我贴一下。
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: http://code.bulix.org/zloa3u-79728 这是编译xcb-util错误信息
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 干吗还要自己编译……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 出于蛋疼
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: autogen.sh是干什么用的？生成makefile?
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 应该是
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 没有。／configure
<alvin_rxg> xD
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan:  参数？
<qinglingquan> TopWinStudio: 那是生成makefile的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不许坏笑
<TopWinStudio> qinglingquan: 具体一点可以吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 好吧……
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你应该先读懂英文
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 你再来问问题
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 略懂
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你邻居呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近还在刻苦？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 差不多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 人锐
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=awesome&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- awesome
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 你认为是缺少这些库？
<alvin_rxg> TopWinStudio: 我认为是，ubuntu 源里边有 awesome 呀，干吗要自己编译？
<TopWinStudio> alvin_rxg: 我晕了。还真有。。。。
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 显然有
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: :)
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 这里其实是archlinux-cn
<gebjgd> TopWinStudio, 管理员忘记改名了而已
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 哦。原来如此。。。
<TopWinStudio> gebjgd: 难道以前ubuntu的都转到archlinux了？
<qinglingquan> ／part
<TopWinStudio> 进去看了一下。不太习惯啊。
<TopWinStudio> 桌面都没有了。我想创建文件怎么办？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看ndr
<alvin_rxg> touch <filename>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, aiww
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: …… 刚开始游戏……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 烤
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 啥游戏
<alvin_rxg> openttd
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无聊
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<TopWinStudio> 睡觉拉。太晚了。晚安
<TopWinStudio> 886
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看电视去了
<isoft> 我打开一个。py的文件，它上面有写 coding=utf-8，我用vim打开，出现了很多乱码，请问我该怎么弄呢
<isoft> # -*- coding: utf-8,写了这句，网上找了下，没发现太多有价值的信息
<alvin_rxg> isoft: 把编码调对咯
<isoft> alvin_rxg: 怎么调呢，我没弄过py的文件过
<alvin_rxg> isoft: 调 vi 咯……
<isoft> alvin_rxg: vim可以调吗
<alvin_rxg> 可以的啊
<alvin_rxg> fenc
<alvin_rxg> enc
<digobox> ／topic
<alvin_rxg> 妈  妈语重心长的对女儿说：“从小你就不聪明，累死累活的才考上个大学，毕业后还找不到工作，现在司机要男的、编辑要男的、会计要男的、连秘书也指定要男的，  妈实在为你操碎了心啊。”女儿：“555555……”妈妈一抹脸，坚定的说：“所以趁现在老婆还能是女人，赶紧上岗，要不然过两年……”
 * knownbad 干笑
<^k^>  06:29
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-09
<jiero> ofan: 电池后盖
<ofan> jiero: 哦...
<jiero> ofan: 我知道为啥libreoffice很倒霉，需要那么多人了，因为无数人挑战他们作为动物的智商极限。。。
<ofan> jiero: 没关注
<jiero> ofan: 要求一堆非常烂的操作方式也没有bug
<ofan> jiero: 不懂
<roylez> jiero: 死呆呆
<jiero> ofan: 就是很多人使用古怪的低效率的操作方式发现了bug。
<jiero> roylez: 宝贝乐乐
<ofan> 基情
<jiero> ofan: 去死。
<jiero> ofan: 你的世界太狭隘了
<ofan> jiero: ...
<jiero> roylez: 今天lainme生日。
<roylez> jiero: 你连这个都知道了，人才啊
<ofan> jiero: 暗恋？
<jiero> roylez: 屁，你没加她gtalk？日历上自动有。
<jiero> ofan: 暗恋？没有啊，直接说过喜欢的。
<ofan> jiero: 明抢
<jiero> ofan: 没有机会，算。
<jiero> roylez: 没有你的。
<jiero> roylez: 你和蛋蛋都是保守党。
<roylez> jiero: 最恨你这种查户口的
<jiero> roylez: 切。
<jiero> roylez: 害怕公开。。。肯定做了什么事情。
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼好。
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone.
<Tommy_Cao> 大家早上出来聊聊天啊
<Tommy_Cao> 问下linux翻墙用什么软件阿！@
<Tommy_Cao> 问下linux翻墙用什么软件
<jary_p> Tommy_Cao: Goagent
<hoxily> Tommy_Cao: 早上好啊
<hoxily> Tommy_Cao: ssh -D 127.0.0.1:1080 username@shell.cjb.net
<hoxily> Tommy_Cao: 然后配置好SOCKS5 PROXY就好了。
<Tommy_Cao> jary_p, thank you
<Tommy_Cao> hoxily, thank you
<Tommy_Cao> jary_p, 配置有点复杂哦。
<hoxily> 如果某软件不支持SOCKS5 代理，那么可以配合PRIVOXY，将SOCKS5 转为HTTP代理。PRIVOXY参考 http://www.privoxy.org/
<sevk> hoxily,啥网址y Privoxy - Home Page
<hoxily> Tommy_Cao: 人肉翻墙才是上上之策。其他的方法都是下策啊。:-p
<MeaCulpa> privoxy too heavy. ProxyChains不错
<Tommy_Cao> hoxily, 人肉翻墙？？木听说过
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 为什么装了unity窗口的边框总是不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370379 为什么装了unity窗口的边框总是不见了，文件夹那些的都不见了，浏览器，WORD还正常，需要到SET manager那里重新勾下窗口装饰才出来，但很快就又没了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 herrickwith — 2012-04-09 9:10
<hoxily> 我也是在这个频道上听到的。就是人家在中国之外。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 其实要干嘛呢
<jiero> synaptic换图标了啊。
<jiero> 变成一个帅气的盾状了
<jary_p> Tommy_Cao: 不用什么配置啊,只要改下appid就可以啦,速度快又免费
<Tommy_Cao> jary_p,我应下载哪个goagent
<Tommy_Cao> 好多种
<Tommy_Cao> jary_p, http://code.google.com/p/goagent/downloads/list你看下
<sevk> Tommy_Cao ⇪ ti: Downloads - goagent - a gae proxy forked from gappproxy/wallproxy - Google Project Hosting
<Tommy_Cao> jary_p, code.google.com/p/goagent/downloads/list你看下
<Tommy_Cao> sevk, thank you
<mao> 怎么产生均匀分布的随机数
<jary_p> Tommy_Cao: https://code.google.com/p/goagent/ 第一行goagent 1.8.0 稳定版下载...
<sevk> Tommy_Cao, 不要客气。  ㍡ 
<randphu> 随机数用 /dev/urandom ?
<mao> randphu: c语言有没有办法实现
<randphu> c语言我只知道stdlib里有个生成伪随机数的rand,otz
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 上周末我把Symantic所有exe搬走...机器反而越来越慢
<richardlxc> irssi如何去掉成员退出和加入irc的信息？
<woju> richardlxc:  /help ignore
<richardlxc> woju: 谢谢
<woju> richardlxc: :)
<richardlxc> 还有，我今天早上查看/var/log/auth.log日志文件
<richardlxc> 发现这样信息"Address 221.204.192.55 maps to 55.192.204.221.adsl-pool.sx.cn, but this does not map back to the       CompyThe~ address -              Pici       POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!"
<MeaCulpa> .
<richardlxc> 这是怎么回事啊，maps to
<richardlxc> 是 sshd服务
<MeaCulpa> richardlxc: 这只是ssh目标机器变了
<richardlxc> 发现后边的ip是军队的
<richardlxc> 噢
<MeaCulpa> 擦，你原来那域名是干嘛的
<richardlxc> 是不是把我机器当跳板了
<MeaCulpa> 不是吧，这是ssh报的log, 谁那么无聊拿ssh跳...
<richardlxc> 前边的ip已经被我自动拦截掉了
<richardlxc> 那为什么出现maps to呢
<richardlxc> 并且还记录在我的机器里
 * sevk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<MeaCulpa> ssh可以记录host信息，比如ip和known_host 的key对应
<MeaCulpa> 如果对应关系变了，ssh就会提醒你
<MeaCulpa> 最常见的就是某个ip的机器变了，或者他的sshd重做了key
<MeaCulpa> 总之到了ssh这个级别，没啥好担心的，太明了
<mmfei> 大家早上号
<mmfei> 我的kubuntu更新后，发现无线网卡没启动。。。只有有线网卡在
<mmfei> 请问有人知道怎么才能启动吗？
<LeithWong> mmfei: 看看无线驱动输出啥
<mmfei> 系统是新安装的，更新前都能用的无线网卡。。。昨天更新的时候，，更新系统更新到39%就不动了。。。。卡了很久
<mmfei> 后来我关机了。。。今天就变成这样了
<mmfei> 我查一下
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天更新后速度比原先快多了，桌面壁纸也更新了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370383 今天更新后速度比原先快多了，桌面壁纸也更新了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 N10218089 — 2012-04-09 9:57
<mmfei> AR9285 wireless network
<iGnome> 自己继续更新完。
<mmfei> 现在iwconfig没看到有网卡启动。。
<mmfei> 我现在只有无线的方式链接
<mmfei> 请问怎么手动启动它？
<imadper> mmfei: 找不到有限网卡?
<mmfei> 有线网卡有的
<imadper> mmfei: ifconfig -a 能看到那个网卡吗?
<imadper> mmfei: 那你找不到什么?
<mmfei> 只是我这个地方没有有线连接
<mmfei> ifconfig 只看到了有线的网卡
<imadper> mmfei: 还应该有什么????
<imadper> mmfei: 你想找的是什么?
<mmfei> 应该还有一个无线网卡
<imadper> mmfei: ifconfig -a也没有?
<mmfei> 昨天还好好的
<mmfei> 有一个etho
<mmfei> 应该还有一个 wlan0的
<imadper> mmfei: lspci | grep -i "network"
<imadper> mmfei: 能找到你的无线网卡吗?
<mmfei> <imadper> mmfei: lspci | grep -i "network"
<mmfei> AR9285 wireless network
<mmfei> 出来这个
<imadper> mmfei: 那至少说明系统认出来了
<imadper> mmfei: lsmod里面能找到ath9k马?
<mmfei> 没
<mmfei> T.T
<imadper> mmfei: 那就是驱动没了, 你做什么奇怪的事情了没?
<qsdiy> 这几天光升级了！现在我的机器就只能识别自带的网卡了
<mmfei> 昨天跟新系统，卡在39%不动，然后重启了。。。
<qsdiy> 以前还都能识别
<imadper> qsdiy: 你还想让他识别机器上没有的网卡?
<mmfei> 结果就郁闷了
<imadper> mmfei: ubuntu? arch? debian?
<mmfei> 算了我重装好了。。。反正还没装东西
<mmfei> kubuntu
<qsdiy> Usb无线网卡
<mmfei> imadper,昨天新安装的系统,kubuntu 11.04
<imadper> mmfei: 你直接编译一个ath9k上去不就行了
<imadper> qsdiy: 插上去没反应?
<mmfei> imadper,我查查。我没编译过
<imadper> mmfei: 或者你重新让他升级完呗
<qsdiy> 嗯，没反应
<imadper> qsdiy: lsusb, 能列出来吗?
<mmfei> imadper , 我现在那台机器上不了网 ， 我也想让它继续更新。。。哎...
<qsdiy> Usb无线网卡是rtl818自带的是ath忘了哪个型号了，
<imadper> mmfei: 哦, 那你也装不上ath9k了..没网, 没处下载源码
<imadper> mmfei: 等等, 应该也可以
<mmfei> 我这台可以
<mmfei> 可以usb传过去。。。
<mmfei> 公司配的hasee电脑。。真折腾。。。。T.T
<imadper> iGnome: 神, 怎么重新生成内核?
<qsdiy> lsusb到没试过，我看看
<mmfei> imadper，嗯嗯。。。还有什么办法吗？
<imadper> mmfei: 方法是有, 我记不住命令了, 正在问神
<qsdiy> Ubuntu什么时候能停止升级新版本，发行一个稳定的版本
<imadper> qsdiy: 你可以选择不更新
<imadper> mm
<mmfei> imadper，好，谢谢
<mmfei> make menuconfig
<mmfei> ？
<imadper> mmfei: 你试试看: sudo modprobe ath9k
<imadper> mm
<qsdiy> 我以为更新了会稳定点！哪知…
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei§ 你是不是用不了 ath9k.
<imadper> mmfei: make menuconfig 是配置内核的, 我只是想重新生成一个, 有更简单的方法的
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 求讲小说
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 我跟你说, 你是我见过的名字最难记的, 之前好多次我想提起你, 但是都被你的名字给打败了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: :D
<imadper> qsdiy: 想稳定就不应该ubuntu, debian
<mmfei>  sudo modprobe ath9k  可以
<mmfei> 现在无线已经启动了。。。
<mmfei> 好像无法连接。。。。连信号都没扫描出来
<qsdiy> 本是同根生！！
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..
<mmfei> 我在查查资料。。看怎么手动链接
<imadper> mmfei: 行吧
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei§ 我這裏 有信號，就是鏈接不了
<mmfei> CyrusYzGTt ， 应该可以用ath9k
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 算了, 我ralink的无线网卡, 多好的信号都是连上就断开
<imadper> mmfei: 你把ath9k的那个模块设置成自动启动, 然后重启就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> mmfei§ 我這裏貌似 NetworkManager更新到 NetworkManager-0.9.4-2.git20120403.fc16.x86_64 引起的
<qsdiy> 你得连你自己的ap
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 试试wicd
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 不試，，以前試過。。貌似很複雜，我才用 NetworkManager的
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 那你试试暴力插拔网线一千次
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..我這裏有線鏈接木有問題，，就是 無線局域網鏈接不了。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 你暴力插拔一千次之后, 无线网络信号就会神奇的变好
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 或者你暴力插拔无线网卡一千次.. miniPCI-e借口好像挺结实的~
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..繼續 ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<qsdiy> 执行完毕后，请分享测试结果
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么你每天都在。。
<snoop_fy> CyrusYzGTt: 住这?
<CyrusYzGTt> snoop_fy§ ..木有啊，， 我有7天不在。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 搞笑了
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，，f17跳票到 5.22了。。
<qsdiy> 那七天放假了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我发给人一个小小的脚本，做jfs/jfs2 分区的，脚本里有我名字，人家很直接的把它删了...现在几百个分区不知道怎么删...
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 差点以为是 firefox 17 XD
<mmfei> 你把ath9k的那个模块设置成自动启动, 然后重启就行了 ， 一个信号都没有。。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我说我本来就靠我名字来删的啊...
 * caleb- 想说 firefox 啥时跳到 17 了…
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 我說的是 fedora 17
<mmfei> 额。。。算了。。。重新安装吧。。反正也是新的
<mmfei> 谢谢imadper ， 谢谢 CyrusYzGTt
<mmfei> ^^
<imadper> mmfei: 客气
<tenzu> imadper: 不客气
<imadper> tenzu: 疼猪... 你从哪里冒出来的...
<tenzu> imadper: 一直在
<imadper> tenzu: 我是说, 你那句不客气从哪里冒出来的...
<mmfei> ^_^
<tenzu> imadper: 你不是说客气么
<mmfei> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<imadper> tenzu: ....
 * imadper 现在猪肉这么贵, 我们一起宰了 tenzu吧
<tenzu> imadper: 我有帽子
<imadper> tenzu: ...你这是威胁我?
<tenzu> imadper: 赤果果的威胁
<imadper> tenzu: 你看看我怕吗? 对了, 你现在人在国内还是国外?
<tenzu> imadper: 我在天朝上班, 你这个信息落后的家伙
<imadper> tenzu: 我现在都吃不起猪肉了...
<imadper> tenzu: 还有心情查消息?
<tenzu> imadper: 我早就改吃素了
<caleb-> imadper: 吃牛肉？
<imadper> caleb-: ... deadbeef我倒是有
<imadper> tenzu: ....
<qsdiy> 现在吃肉食很恶心
 * imadper 这个房间改成u庙吧
<zhao> imadper, 你还敢吃猪肉？  都是瘦肉精
<imadper> zhao: 所以我们应该宰了 tenzu , 他的肉我信得过!~
<tenzu> imadper: 宰一刀20美金
<imadper> tenzu: 你给我?
<tenzu> imadper: 我宰你, 你给我钱
<imadper> tenzu: 你别逼我, 我大不了拿出我这个月的生活费, 然后宰你十刀~~ 哈哈~
<qsdiy> 昨天在地摊上有卖刀的，九块钱两把，还赠一把小刀
<caleb-> qsdiy: 不用實名？
<tenzu> imadper: 一个月生活USD200的壕
<imadper> tenzu: 马上就没了...
<imadper> tenzu: 这不正找工作呢么...
<mmfei> 重装好了。。。T.T
<mmfei> 这么快
<imadper> mmfei: 恩
<tenzu> imadper: 要留帝都?
<qsdiy> 不用什么名？有乱码，手机登录中
<imadper> tenzu: 想回北京
<hamo> imadper: 回北京？
<imadper> hamo: 有问题吗?
<imadper> hamo: 是说北京没有好猪肉了吗?
<imadper> tenzu: 现在帝都有什么好的it公司没?
<gfrog> imadper: 帝都从来不缺好的IT公司
<gfrog> imadper: 当然烂的也不缺
<imadper> gfrog: 别太烂就好...
<mmfei> 靠。。。晕死。。。modprobe ath9k已经成功了的，是被我关掉了wirefire。。。。T.T。。。
<mmfei> 郁闷
<imadper> mmfei: .......................................................................................................你去面壁思过吧
<CyrusYzGTt> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/eco/news/catecow/2550-20120404.html?ref=ML
<gfrog> adam8157: 上周末出去看花了？
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y “容易发胖”和“不易变瘦”原因不同，区别对待效果更佳！ _日经能源环境网
<adam8157> gfrog: openshift 还在 developing area? 还没有公布价格?
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊. 钻了半天灌木丛
<gfrog> adam8157: 有公布吧，他们开会去了，中午可以给你问问
<mmfei> imadper，我辜负了你了。。。。。@.@
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要买？
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱们这边openshift的频道是?
<huntxu> adam8157: 小蛋
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，我不混他们那边
<adam8157> gfrog: 不买, 我这几天对paas蛮感兴趣
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还cloud?
<gfrog> adam8157: 只不过他们坐我旁边
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 了解下嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们那PaaS, 你的，明白PaaS?
<mmfei> wifi ... 我怎么敲成了wirefire ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 要不要我给你们讲讲?
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 鼓掌欢迎科普
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 讲讲~~ 我不知道诶~
<tenzu> imadper: 这个问阿当
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 鼓掌
 * MeaCulpa 一阵恶心感来了，算了
<imadper> tenzu: 阿当? 阿蛋?
<gfrog> adam8157: 花儿开了嘛？ 有木有采几朵野花回家？ 哈哈
<MeaCulpa> 怎么一说cloud我就反胃
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有啊 我不采花的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 孕期反应
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 吃马丁林去吧, 吃完回来给我们讲
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 总的来说，Cloud HuYouer把云计算分为三类其实是三个层次
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: IaaS, PaaS, SaaS
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: PaaS
<MeaCulpa> 就是Platform As A Service
<hamo> adam8157: 哪看花去了？没有带一朵回来？
<adam8157> hamo: 百望山探路到植物园
<gfrog> adam8157: 植物园桃花开了么？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 弱弱的问一下, 和vps有什么区别?
<hamo> adam8157: 没追求，这个时段应该果断去看樱花
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 是啊 感觉paas最好
<adam8157> gfrog: 满山
<gfrog> adam8157: 我这周准备去潭柘寺看花花
<MeaCulpa> SaaS 更高级软件即服务， 比如Amazon S3，IaaS, Infrustructure As A Service, 是基础, 比如VPS...
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，求pp
<gfrog> adam8157: 屁最好，要看你的需求
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: PaaS搞得人不多，麻烦
<adam8157> gfrog: 等wpan吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 估计是开会去了, #libra没人理我
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 搜嘎
<MeaCulpa> 国内基本只搞IaaS
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟你说开会去了啊，这边座位都空了
 * MeaCulpa 到此为止了，再说我就吃不下饭了
<adam8157> gfrog: 竟然还有个#lunch的频道...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 性浪那个SAE不是PaaS？
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: laas?
<adam8157> gfrog: 是
<adam8157> hamo: 哪有l的...
<gfrog> adam8157: lunch as a supper.
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: laas
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Google App 那样的？算是SaaS吧我想
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 性浪不知道
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 都算paas
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: salesforce那种算saas
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 哦，都算吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: gapp跟S3比较像吧。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: en
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 你们开小窗吧，我还要午饭呢
<MeaCulpa> 云喷
 * gfrog cloud 真的主要是18摸在忽悠耶
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 快餐吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 他家有这产品?
 * gfrog 18m貌似还有个云喷射部门？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你的debian？
<gfrog> adam8157: 私有云哪
<huntxu> adam8157: 幫我check下有沒python-ethtool
<adam8157> huntxu: 办公室fedora, 笔记本debian
<huntxu> adam8157: packages.debian.org找不到
<huntxu> adam8157: 不曉得debian的版本咋分的
<huntxu> adam8157: 開筆記本幫我看下 = =
<adam8157> huntxu: 那就是没有呗
<adam8157> huntxu: 笔记本在家
<adam8157> gfrog: 话说我有点受不了fedora了
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: Debian stable = Debian Stumble; Debian test = Debian ONLY FOR TESTING; Debian unstable = THE MOST HONEST NAME
<gfrog> adam8157: 忍忍就过去了。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu:
<adam8157> huntxu: 那就是没有 你pip装吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在是lenny還是squeeze
<hamo> adam8157: 你应该把你刚才的话发到#fedora去
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 就是这么分的
<adam8157> hamo: sid
<adam8157> huntxu: ^
<adam8157> huntxu: 查了, 都没有
<hamo> adam8157: 或者站起来喊一嗓子...
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: debian unstable = debian unusable 應該是
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: :)
<gfrog> hamo: 笑，你看办公室里有几个用fedora的，顶多那几个fedoraQE能过来找阿蛋掐
<adam8157> huntxu: 你拉到吧 unstable才是正常人类的选择
<huntxu> hamo: fedora本來就弱，掐不倒的
<gfrog> adam8157: 你拉倒吧，正常人应该开experiment
<huntxu> adam8157: 你居然用unusable的發行版
<adam8157> huntxu: stable普通 unstable文艺
<huntxu> gfrog: 你拉倒吧，正常人應該開staging
<gfrog> huntxu: 某种程度上说，我们用的RHEL也是unstable的版本，哈哈
<caleb-> 用 stable 的才文艺吧
<imadper> 有没有人搞过电信的烧号?
<huntxu> 那old stable的情何以堪
 * huntxu 求python pep8 檢查工具
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL...
<gfrog> huntxu: 有个脚本就叫pep8
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: Unstable 内核挂股东ToolChain., 妖货
<MeaCulpa> s/股东/古董
<MeaCulpa> RHEL的内核比toolchain, coreutils新1-2年吧
<MeaCulpa> 猿人长个人脑袋
<MeaCulpa> Enterprise, 啧啧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 真不清楚toolchain啥的怎么个更新计划。。。 不过也是有更新的吧
<MeaCulpa> 还是AIX好，都是古董，统一
<woju> 这里有没有人觉得loli皮肤好的？
<huntxu> gfrog: location
<roylez> huntxu: def pep8_check(code):   return False
<MeaCulpa> woju: loli？
<woju> MeaCulpa: 恩，萝莉
<huntxu> roylez: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/pep8
<MeaCulpa> woju: 25-的年纪，新城代谢速度，脂肪含量， 皮肤不怎么好
<sevk> gfrog ⇪ t: pep8 1.0.1 : Python Package Index
<MeaCulpa> woju: 女人过了25才会皮肤好
<gfrog> huntxu: 源里有
 * woju 昨天在百度贴吧看了萝莉照片，晚上睡觉好好yy了一回
<MeaCulpa> woju: 萝莉代谢太快，脂肪太低，皮肤好不了的
<woju> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<huntxu> gfrog: 誰的源 = =
<MeaCulpa> 盆地肌也不够强壮
<woju> MeaCulpa: 多嫩啊
<MeaCulpa> s/地/底
<gfrog> huntxu: ubuntu。。。 不过debian也应该有的
<MeaCulpa> woju: 纸片比牛肉嫩，你吃不？
<woju> MeaCulpa: 女人过了25岁就成豆腐渣了
<MeaCulpa> woju: no no, 那样才有质感
 * woju 可惜我们有机会接近萝莉的时候感受不到萝莉的皮肤质量
<MeaCulpa> 可怜的人，小区里小朋友嘛
 * woju 初中一般就长成了，高中成熟了
<MeaCulpa> 我国对猥亵儿童很送的
<MeaCulpa> 这破输入法...
<woju> MeaCulpa: 对儿童不感兴趣
<woju> MeaCulpa: 初中生，中学生
<MeaCulpa> woju: 你去中学门口拦路吧
 * woju 当初在上中学的时候没觉得班上同学皮肤好
<woju> MeaCulpa: 现在漂亮的萝莉都有主了
<MeaCulpa> loli情节是个病
<woju> 我去找找链接
<woju> 找不到了，昨天在百度贴吧看到的，在帝吧
<MeaCulpa> 百度也能去,..,你真饥渴坏了
<palomino|working> 帝吧.....
<woju> MeaCulpa: 贴吧还是不错的
 * woju 我整天在百度知道和百度贴吧逛荡
<imadper> 屌丝
<imadper> 屌丝 | woju
<woju> 哈哈
 * imadper 哪个it公司招实习?能要我? 我可是什么都不会~~
<jyfl987> 会哭会闹会上吊
<imadper> jyfl987: 你的三个绝招吗?~
<jyfl987> imadper: 招聘要求
<imadper> jyfl987: 我要是这三个都会, 那薪水肯定上w了
<hamo> imadper: 求上万啊...
 * hamo 求能上万...
<jyfl987> imadper: 恩 保证上w 公司还提供风水阴宅 工资每月5号烧到账面上 绝不拖欠
<imadper> hamo: 去跟 jyfl987 学那三个绝技去
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆哥早就上w了
<adam8157> hamo: 别装 你不早上w了么
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...
<imadper> ...................
<adam8157> hamo: 实习不算
<hamo> adam8157: 年薪上万了...
<jyfl987> hamo: p 你要没上w 打死你我都不信
<adam8157> hamo: 你周薪都有了吧
<jyfl987> 这帮哭穷的太讨厌了
 * hamo ...
<imadper> ... 我继续哭穷..我还没找到实习呀!!
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 上网客户端Drcom把我的桌面戳花了，求解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370392 ubuntu 12.04 11.10，11.04上都出现了这个问题， 运行DrClientLinux时跳出的登录界面把桌面左上角 戳花了一块，后续窗口在那里无法显示 求解决方案 我是菜鸟，我想请教一下： 由于登录一次后可以在DrClientConfig文件中保存用户 …
 * imadper 这个帖子怎么这么有喜感
<woju> imadper: 研究生还是本科生？
<imadper> woju: 本科
<richardlxc> 有用irssi的吗？
<jiero> 为了头晕，喝啤酒，哈哈，果然50ml就够我醉了。
 * woju 大家都听哪个的歌？
<Durex> woju: 尹相杰
<woju> Durex: 哈哈
<Durex> woju: 昨天我在loop里面放了一首纤夫的爱...直接清场
 * woju 不可否认，每个男人的心中都是爱中学生萝莉的
<ofan> woju: 你是萝莉？
<woju> ofan: 我是吊丝
<lidb> 萝莉控不是人，是禽兽
<woju> lidb: 爱不一定要做爱，欣赏是可以的吧？
<lidb> woju, http://wiki.komica.org/wiki/?%E6%88%90%E5%8F%A5%2F%E7%BE%85%E8%8E%89%E6%8E%A7%E4%B8%8D%E6%98%AF%E4%BA%BA%2C%E6%98%AF%E7%A6%BD%E7%8D%B8
<sevk> lidb,啥网址y 成句/羅莉控不是人,是禽獸 - KomicaWiki
<huntxu> adam8157: 紅了喲～
<woju> 要是有个美女中学生萝莉陪我睡觉该有多好
<adam8157> huntxu: 你这心态啊 要淡定
<woju> http://ting.baidu.com/album/13906470
<sevk> woju,啥网址y 风度-汪苏泷-百度ting!,专辑,歌曲,在线试听,MP3下载
<huntxu> adam8157: 我以打擊你為樂啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 我多淡定的
<woju> http://ting.baidu.com/song/13750981
<sevk> woju,啥网址y 爱的魔法-金莎-百度ting!,歌曲,歌词,在线试听,MP3下载
<jiero> huntxu: 好玩。
<jiero> adam8157: 蛋定。
<jiero> adam8157: 我喝啤酒最容易醉哦
<adam8157> jiero: 我喝到撑
<woju> 我3年没喝过一滴酒
<jiero> adam8157: 我喝了375ml。已经控制不住自己的行动了
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿...啥时候再去喝一次吧..
<adam8157> hamo: 再去? 啥时候和你喝过么?
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 我伤心了...
<woju> 自从我对某女说我不先于她结婚过后，某女就再也不理我了
<Durex> 有什么好用的pdf编辑器?
<adam8157> hamo: 啊? 不记得啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 年会
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 那也算啊
<hamo> adam8157: 喝酒没吧...有你没有吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 完全没喝到位
<jyfl987> 额 我也好久没喝酒了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<jyfl987> 你们不说我都忘记了 我居然好几个月没喝酒了
<jiero> woju: 加油吧
 * adam8157 我们宿舍, 军训水壶装啤酒, 宿舍偷喝二锅头
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<woju> jiero: 不理我，还要等到什么时候，都快30岁了
<jiero> woju: 她不要你了
<woju> jiero: 不要我的话，就赶快结婚，好告诉我她结婚了大家都解放了
<jiero> woju: 不要你了未必能找到想要的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 喝酒为何要偷偷喝啊？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 军训期间
<woju> jiero: 大家都快30岁了，不是小娃娃了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你们军训还去部队了？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 大一的时候
<jyfl987> 我们军训都在学校里 啥东西不能做 额
<jiero> jyfl987: 你没去？
<woju> 最近大便不正常，人老的出奇的快，哎
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没, 在学校, 一群装B国防生过来训
<jyfl987> 军训完我还cs去了 额
<jiero> woju: 。。。
<jiero> woju: 人是老的。
<jiero> woju: 我现在已经打字都奇怪的动作了
<jiero> 因为喝醉酒了。。。
<woju> jiero: 睡一觉
<jiero> woju: 不，现在是工作的好时候，睡觉会头疼的
<woju> jiero: 喝点醋，醋喝了对身体又有处，而且味道还不错
<jiero> woju: 我是一个喝醋长大的人。最近几年不常喝了。
<jyfl987> 其实我喝了酒以后写代码比较带劲
<woju> ......
<jiero> 讨厌水饺，吃水饺时就喝一碗白醋
<woju> 水饺这么简单的东西，老外似乎不会
<jiero> 人家都不喜欢煮。
<woju> jiero: 山西人？
<jiero> 你见过人家煮肉？
<jiero> woju: 错，是不怕酸的人
<woju> jiero: 我见过的老外不多，我是农村热
<woju> jiero: 我们宿舍以前有个山西的，他说他们的醋特别的好喝
<jiero> 啦啦啦。我直接生吃柠檬。
<woju> jiero: 酸的水果吃了对身体好似乎，助消化
 * woju 大家都能保持一天一次大便不能，大便关系健康
 * woju 最近家里的水喝了大便量少，而且湿黏
<jiero> woju: 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> llll我的行动喝酒了更协调
<jiero> llsls1
<jiero> 好啊
<woju> jiero: 大便好的人，一般是不会得癌症的
<jiero> 。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jyfl987> woju: 这个大便好是怎么定义？ 尝起来啥味道才叫好大便啊？
<jiero> 我的基因决定我适合长癌症
<jyfl987> jiero: 你去测过？
<jiero> jyfl987: 最近可好？
<jiero> jyfl987: 家族性
<jyfl987> jiero: 等我尝尝看
<woju> jyfl987: 要粗大，光滑，成形，量不可少
<jyfl987> woju: 要多粗？
<woju> jyfl987: 查查《大便书》，日本人的书
<jiero> woju: 屁话，量是和你摄入量有关的
<jiero> woju: 没吃怎么会有
 * iGnome 围观粪友
<jyfl987> woju: 那我用了增大增粗的药 是不是就可以避免癌症了？
<jiero> iGnome: 小e
<woju> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/71949743.html
<sevk> woju,啥网址y 大便书pdf电子书下载_百度知道
<iGnome> 就不能说点别的？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我的倒是很大，经常有厕所冲不下去
<jyfl987> jiero: 那是厕所不好
<woju> jiero: 相关，但是也要有正常的形态
<jiero> iGnome: xiaoe
<jyfl987> woju: 正常的是直的还是弯的？ 如果是弯的 有没有标准曲线方程？
<woju> jyfl987: 本来很多保健的药都是影响大便的
<jiero> iGnome: xiaoe你用 GNOME 3.4 了？
<jiero> jyfl987: 和你的直肠有关？
<woju> jyfl987: 看看大便书就知道了
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iGnome: 小e
<jyfl987> jiero: 是顺时针弯还是逆时针弯呢？
<woju> jyfl987: 那个倒是不怎么影响
<jiero> jyfl987: 去吧，天堂等你
<iGnome> jiero: 干嘛。
<jyfl987> jiero: 白奥的漩涡是顺时针还是逆时针的？
<woju> ...
<jiero> iGnome: 问问
<jiero> iGnome: 要是网站允许快捷键操作就好了
<jiero> iGnome: 比如Ubuntu中文，要求按下 L就可以装载最新的文章
<GNUdog> adam8157, lalala
<jiero> GNUdog: 狗狗啦啦啦
<iGnome> jiero: 本来都可以设置的。换 opera
<GNUdog> jiero, -.0
<jiero> iGnome:你那是浏览器。
<iGnome> 啥3.4
<jiero> iGnome:  GNOME 3.4
<iGnome> 谁在乎这版本
<woju> jiero: B/S的优点是简单易用吧
<jiero> iGnome: GNOME 3.i 么。。。
<jiero> iGnome: 有区别，首先：启动的程序全是全屏了。。。
<woju> jiero: 必须C/S才可能这样
<woju> jiero: 当然也可以揉合
<jiero> woju: 什么 B/S，C/S我都么听说过
<woju> jiero: ...
<woju> windows和linux的特征比较和这两个比较象
<woju> 一个简单，一个高效
<jyfl987> bs的优点其实是跨平台 额
<woju> 跨平台说明简单不复杂吧
<jyfl987> 不见得  不知到你有没有看过一个新闻 mozilla的代码用gcc编译时候出问题了  因为代码太多了 额
<jiero> 跨平台说明复杂
<jiero> 跨平台每个平台操作习惯都不一样
<MeaCulpa> Mozilla为跨平台牺牲太多了
 * woju 表示很不理解telnet bbs在欧美国家都消失了，台湾还有那么多人用
<jiero> bbs
<woju> jiero: 程序员的复杂造就了用户的简单操作
<jiero> 因为中国人守旧
<jiero> 台湾人很守旧
<MeaCulpa> 扯，西方人才守旧
<woju> jiero: telnet bbs快捷键的操作没有哪个论坛能够比的上的
<MeaCulpa> 西方人靠IT吃饭的少，用了你也不知道
<jyfl987> 是 西方人更守旧 中国人让土共调教的很开放了
<mayli> woju: 消失了还是你不知道？
<MeaCulpa> bbs...说话之前还是要三思，速度不是问题。
<MeaCulpa> 贴出去的东西总要经过大脑，不差那点速度
<woju> mayli: 我查了谷歌，没找到几个有人的bbs，都说人都在新闻组
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我们生活在旧社会
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Aussie弹开
<caleb-> woju: 日本的 2ch 渣得一比，还不是一堆人用
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 大家觉得 VLC 和 SMPLAYER 比起来，哪个更好？ (xine好像也不错) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370397 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 jameschyn — 2012-04-09 11:46
<woju> 台湾的ptt.cc一般是10万人在线，台湾一共才2000万人口
<caleb-> woju: 实际上台湾的 telnet bbs 早就死光了，差不多就剩 ptt
<woju> caleb-: 都集中到ptt.cc才死光的吧
<caleb-> woju: 全盛时期台湾所有 大学/学院 都有自己的官方 bbs, 而且人都很多, 还有一大堆商业站
<woju> caleb-: 百度贴吧的帖子已经到了10几亿了
<caleb-> woju: 现在可以说就只有 ptt 了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你怎么也鄙视我。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 而且我什么时候成了Aussie
<MeaCulpa> 全胜时期大陆irc不开小窗都说不了话
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 呆的久了就沾染了Aussie的晦气
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<caleb-> woju: ptt 比当年的英文 bbs 好用多了，完全不是一个档次
<woju> caleb-: 我知道的，我上台湾bbs很早，在03就开始了，现实不良牛，kkcity,蛋卷广场等
<huntxu> jiero: 就是，變袋鼠人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Aussie人人看不起，从小玩网游人见Aussie就唾弃
<mayli> woju: http://www.bbsfinder.com/listing.asp
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。。
<sevk> mayli,啥网址y BBSfinder.com - The Worlds Only Real Time BBS List.
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<caleb-> woju: ptt 在台湾的地位等于日本的 2ch
<jiero> huntxu: 你突然出现了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 由于时区关系，不得不遇到很多Aussie,哎
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 谁叫你更讨厌Russian
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 去和毛子玩去
<huntxu> jiero: hiahia
<caleb-> 贴吧的技术水平比 2ch 还低得多
<woju> caleb-: 懂日文？
<jiero> caleb-: 只有东亚这种吧
<jiero> caleb-: 其他国家有这种网络论坛么
<jiero> caleb-: 好像有叫 steam的
<mayli> jiero: redit
<woju> jiero: 中国人就是不喜欢facebook这种的
<caleb-> jiero: 只是 layout / 使用习惯 不一样吧
<woju> 人人网和腾讯朋友都没什么人
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 不懂
<caleb-> QQ圈子很牛啊
<woju> 倒是很多中学生喜欢qq空间和百度贴吧
<qsdiy> 要从娃娃抓起
<woju> qq圈子是不是要邀请码？最近没怎么上水木，没弄到邀请码
<jiero> 感觉都没意思
<jiero> twitter也没意思
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<caleb-> twitter 很好用的 <- 神一般的创意
<woju> jiero: 我也不怎么喜欢微博，奈何很多人喜欢这种低效率的东西
<caleb-> jiero: twitter 用来管理炸弹啊，botnet 啥的很好用
<woju> 还是bbs高效
<caleb-> woju: 用途不一样啊
 * mayli 我的水木帐号都被砍了。。另外一个bbs帐号却混到了666
<jiero> caleb-: 我喜欢 planet
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 多人写blog比较好玩。
<jiero> 和twitter其实差不多哦
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我有个wiki当blog
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你那个是你一个人的
<woju> mayli: 水木还是少上为妙，上面有水军
<woju> 不得不说，现在的水军太猖狂了
<jiero> 没有火军？
<woju> 只为钱，不讲道理
<woju> jiero: 你不在国内是感受不到，新浪微博上就有水军
<jiero> woju: 关键是我不看那个。
<woju> jiero: 国内现在是水深火热
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我那个访客可以注册帐号，blog只能我写，wiki 可以注册后写
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ACL嘛
 * mayli BBS的穿梭是个好功能
<woju> mayli: 现在水木的第一次注册都需要真实ip地址
<woju> mayli: 你是不是长脖子？我反正是长脖子，喉结凸起
<adam8157> gfrog: 刚在吃饭
<woju> 都是上水木上阿
<adam8157> gfrog: 基狗跑掉了
<gfrog> adam8157: 嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 发错了 发给基狗的
<jiero> gfrog 青蛙
<jiero> gfrog:  经常杀掉 gaint frog 吃肉
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 。。。
<woju> 我小时候我爸经常晚上出去抓青蛙吃
<woju> 青蛙头切了，还不死
<MeaCulpa> 魔都土著流行烟熏蛙
<zer4tul> woju: 一会儿就死了
<zer4tul> woju: 比泥鳅还是差点
<zer4tul> woju: 切了头一两个小时都还活着
<woju> 青蛙的确好吃，哈哈
<woju> 就是不安全
 * zer4tul 表示不喜欢吃青蛙
<woju> zer4tul: 我也多年没吃了，我们这里以前餐馆里面原来有这道菜
<zer4tul> 小时候吃太多，殇了
<zer4tul> woju: 其实我更喜欢吃炒田螺
<MeaCulpa> 青蛙寄生虫威武
 * mayli 是只吃猪肉党党员
<zer4tul> woju: 不过那玩意更不安全
<woju> 我前几天还吃过炒田螺
<woju> zer4tul: 菜场有卖的，几块钱一斤
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教一个简单的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370398 安装了ubuntu11.04，并且安装了增强工具，在root权限下分配了数据空间可以访问F盘。现在我用一个常用的普通用户登录，就没有访问F盘的权限了。也没有办法复制windows下的某条代码在ubuntu的终端里运行。谁能教教我怎么做？总用root账户做事很别扭 …
<zer4tul> woju: 帝都没看到有
<zer4tul> woju: 即使有田螺卖，也没佐料
<woju> 把壳剔除了，直接是肉，很有嚼劲
<woju> 我04年在北京时候还看到门口餐馆有人晚上吃田螺
<woju> 夏天晚上
 * zer4tul 表示就算带壳也能直接用筷子吃
<woju> 好像是用牙签还是什么的
<zer4tul> woju: 嗯，餐馆有卖。但是做得不好
<zer4tul> woju: 我宁愿自己炒
<woju> 吃饭了
<zer4tul> woju: 我小学的时候就学会炒田螺了
<woju> zer4tul: 能干
<zer4tul> woju: 贪吃，哈哈
<woju> 我怕是肝脏出问题了，没有一点胃口
<woju> 只想喝水
<woju> 不想吃油盐
<woju> 苹果老总库克的喉结凸起是怎么回事？
<woju> 不知道是做了什么事导致的
<woju> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&word=%BF%E2%BF%CB&in=5824&cl=2&lm=-1&st=-1&pn=8&rn=1&di=134665789170&ln=2000&fr=&fm=index&fmq=1333946108175_R&ic=&s=0&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&is=&istype=2#pn8&-1&di134665789170&objURLhttp%3A%2F%2Fi3.sinaimg.cn%2FIT%2Ful%2F2008%2F0625%2FU2419P2DT20080625183442.jpg&fromURLhttp%3A%2F%2Flygrx.com%2Fnews%2Fnews.aspx%3Fid%3D264818&W240&H313&T7311&S10&TPjpg
<sevk> woju,啥网址y 百度图片搜索_库克的搜索结果
<kiss990a> 大家好，我想在centos 6 x64 编译32位的网卡驱动怎么做？
<zydingxiaomei> good afternoon
<caleb-> kiss990a: 看驱动的 build system 有没有支持
<caleb-> kiss990a: 没支持的话搞个 32位 chroot 编译
<roylez> palomino|working: 破了咪咯
<kiss990a> 方便给我找个链接吗？我不知道怎么搜索
<caleb-> kiss990a: 帮别台机器编译？
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<caleb-> kiss990a: 本机如果是 64位, 驱动也要用 64位
<zydingxiaomei> :)
<kiss990a> 虚拟机系统是centos 6.0 x64, 想编译成目标主机 2.6.39 x86的平台上用。
<zydingxiaomei> 一个32，一个64？
<gfrog> kiss990a: 我记得有个ARCH还是神马的环境变量来着。。。
<gfrog> kiss990a: 内核的话应该是不需要chroot的
<kiss990a> 编译主机上 X64，目标主机是x86，想在上面编译得到.ko这种驱动文件，然后添加到目标主机的Initrd.img中。
<zydingxiaomei> 进来想问下有人用过基于ubuntu的BT5吗？使用怎么样？
<adam8157> kiss990a: 交叉编译就是了
<kiss990a> adam8157, 为目标主机编译网卡驱动这是最好的办法吗？我想提取出KO文件，复制到initrd.img文件中。
<adam8157> kiss990a: 可以啊
<kiss990a> adam8157, 我需要安装两个编译器吗？交叉环境如何建立？
<adam8157> kiss990a: 啥系统
<adam8157> kiss990a: 有ia32-gcc么?
<adam8157> 有的话直接用
<kiss990a> 没有ia32－gcc包
<kiss990a> 给我找个链接吧。麻烦你了
<DBLobster> gcc -m 应该就有吧
<gfrog> adam8157: openshift那些同学回来了，你可以直接问啦
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<kiss990a> gcc-m也没有
<roylez> gfrog: 渣渣shift
<flh> hi,大家好
<gfrog> roylez: 我们一般都s/f//
<roylez> gfrog: ++
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱们openshift的人都说现在貌似最好的是heroku
<adam8157> roylez: heroku可以一个账户多个app不
<roylez> adam8157: 显然
<gfrog> adam8157: 你想干啥啊？
<gfrog> adam8157: 有免费的，你可以多注册几个帐号嘛。
<adam8157> gfrog: 把blog迁移到heroku上, 顺便了解下paas
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实我自己在用dotcloud
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 好用?
<gfrog> adam8157: 凑合，速度还成
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手安装系统小结【a卡驱动，无线网卡开启，播放mp3,unity下3D...】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370403 渣渣的笔记本：thinkpad e520 3qc 系统：win7+ubuntu11.10 1安装 安装指导的帖子已经足够了。我只说我从win7开始的安装情况。 右键计算机/我的电脑—磁盘管理。删除分区，留给ubuntu用。 1.png 之后在安装的时 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 你忽悠hss的同学们搞个cloud的tech talk吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 最近我越来越觉得事情应该都用vm解决了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啥
<jyfl987> gfrog: heroku是ruby的把 你这么折腾？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 现在大家基本都是ruby的，我用dotcloud也是因为丫的管理工具是python的
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么查看heroku的命令手册
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我更喜欢vps那种概念
<adam8157> jyfl987: gfrog heroku可以用python的啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以用python的程序， jyfl987 说的应该是管理工具吧？
<jyfl987> 没有 我只是说程序
<jyfl987> 我以为heroku只能用ruby
<jyfl987> adam8157: heroku可以绑域名么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 可以
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那他提供python的什么服务呢？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 随意
<jyfl987> adam8157: 什么叫随意
<gfrog> jyfl987: PaaS啊，
<jyfl987> 我说服务啊
<jyfl987> redis memcache membase mongodb
<gfrog> jyfl987: 只是给你个平台，你想往上放神马，你随意
<jyfl987> 这些有提供么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你可以自己指定啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我想要 menuetos 环境 他有么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那我不知道, openshift貌似支持这些
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要是可以直接 hg/git部署就好了
<jyfl987> push上去 就把代码复制到运行时 然后重启下app
<gfrog> jyfl987: heroku我不知道，其他几家paas我知道可以指定apache的插件或者额外的包
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我更喜欢nginx
<jyfl987> 不过这个无所谓了
<jyfl987> 自己部署才要考虑这个 大平台上无所谓用什么
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实大家都是在用EC2的，关键就看谁家的方便了
<jyfl987> gfrog: ec2要钱的啊
<richardlxc> 有哪些中文irc频道
<gfrog> jyfl987: dotcloud是用git部署的，同步的时候直接用了git push
<jyfl987> 而且ec2那个流量费太黑了 比linode黑几倍
<jyfl987> gfrog: dotclound太慢了 我前同事给我试过的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我在上头跑跑bot神马的，还不错，哈哈
<jyfl987> gfrog: 还可以跑bot?
<richardlxc> 怎么跑？
<richardlxc> 给个例子
<gfrog> jyfl987: 当然可以，你随便跑神马啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 跟你说不清
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啥？
<richardlxc> 大家都去哪些技术频道，中文的
<flh> /eixt
<jiero> richardlxc: 中文的没有
<richardlxc> 就这一个吗？
<richardlxc> ubuntu-cn
<richardlxc> 有人在irssi中用twitter 或者gtalk的吗
<jiero> richardlxc: 频道？都是支持用的吧。
<jiero> richardlxc: 什么技术频道。。。
<ofan> yoooooooo
<richardlxc> 就比如ubuntu-cn
<richardlxc> ofan: 咋用？
<adam8157> richardlxc: bitlbee
<ofan> richardlxc: 力插得
<ofan> richardlxc: use weechat+bitlbee
<richardlxc> ofan: irssi+bitlbee is ok?
<ofan> richardlxc: ok. but weechat is better
<richardlxc> 为啥
<adam8157> ofan: same question. why weechat better?
<ofan> adam8157: richardlxc more powerful, flexible, stable, with better documentation and tons of plugins, with nicklist bar and channel list bar
<richardlxc> 我已经用注册过帐号了，下一步该如何？
<richardlxc> 比如 connect localhost ; account add .....
<ofan> richardlxc: /identify name password
<richardlxc> name 是什么？
<ofan> 用户名
<jyfl987> richardlxc: /msg nickserv identify password
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆，蹦一个
<richardlxc> 好的啊
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙，蹦一个
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<jyfl987> A dam  roylez
<hamo> roylez: ...
<hamo> roylez: 开组会中...蹦不动了...
<richardlxc> 有用autodownload 的吗
<roylez> hamo: 跳上桌去拉屎
<hamo> roylez: ...
<dddyyyyy> python的缩进，感觉不是很好，，，
<jyfl987> 主席午饭没吃饱？ MeaCulpa
<dddyyyyy> 缩进还会错误，，，
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你这两天不用上班吗？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 放假？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 不清楚，估計被抄了也不知道
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<ofan> richardlxc: 力插得 不要小窗，这里说就行
<richardlxc> 好吧，我的问题，可以解决吗？
<dddyyyyy> nyfair: 额，你是女的？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你不干活，所以被抄了？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 不清楚，我的工程款還沒有給我呢，， 如果不給我就 鬧到 市政府去
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你们那貌似不给钱很正常吧
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 不給錢，那就把命給我
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ... 多少钱
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 大概 幾萬吧4
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 大概 幾萬吧
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...你才工作一个星期吧，就敢要几万。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 哼哼，早就說好的
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你是按时薪工作的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ bingo
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 好高级哦
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 我清明節都木有放假呢
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，放假你也没处去呀，去扫墓？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 在家裏呢，， 話說 我又長 智齒 了。。。
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 长智齿。。。你都26了还长牙。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 上次長左邊的，，這次長右邊的
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 上次長左下邊的，，這次長右下邊的
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 估計 左上 和 右上 也會長
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 天气一下子变热了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 嗯嗯
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 如何去掉别的linux系统的启动项？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370410 同时装了ubuntu和fedora。但是呢！ 在ubuntu下 系统生成的别的linux的启动项 无法根据/etc/default/grub的配置添加定制的内核参数。 我现在只能在/etc/grub.d/40_custom自己配一个。 这样问题就来，fedora就有3个启动项了。（两个是自动生成的）  …
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 有点不适应，前几天还穿羽绒服，这两天直接一件外套就行了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 我從 3.21開始就穿 短袖了。。
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 中午有穿T衫的
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你们那天气比我们这变化还快
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 晚上睡覺就 裸睡
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 嗯
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 我们这前两天才突然变热的
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，裸睡对蛋蛋不好
<hamo> adam8157: ^^^
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 最好还是加件小裤衩
 * hamo lol
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 知道。 我故意這樣的，， 反正沒有女友 或者 老婆
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<richardlxc> irc支持语音吗？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 今年2012了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ NetworkManager出問題了， 無線的都鏈接不了
<richardlxc> 我的无线网卡怎么无法识别了？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 嗯嗯，希望世界末日快點來
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 偶现在都没用无线，偶用的是手机的网络
<CyrusYzGTt> richardlxc§ 我的 ath9k能驅動能識別，，就是不能鏈接，，自從升級 0.9.4版本
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 把手机直接插机子上就能用手机的网络了，很简单
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..有錢淫啊
<jiero> nyfair: 你是女的？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，只上irc和看文字网页，比较省流量
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..好吧，，
<jiero> woju o
<richardlxc> 网页如何看？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 话说中国移动的td-cdma网速感觉还不错，下载60KB/S
<adam8157> roylez: 我执行`rvm all do all update` 报错啊  .rvm/scripts/set: line 13: exec: all: not found
<roylez> adam8157: 从没见过这个命令
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ .. 額。。移動的聯網很貴的
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么升级所有gem呢?
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 不会吧，感觉比联通便宜很多
<roylez> adam8157: 干嘛升级
<richardlxc> gem update --system
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 感覺比 電信還貴
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 移动5块就有30M
<richardlxc> irssi中有直接打开链接的插件吗
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 联通比较贵，貌似
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<adam8157> roylez: rvm do update
<adam8157> `rvm do update` is deprecated, use `rvm all do update` or `rvm 1.9.2 do update` instead.
<adam8157> rvm提示我的...
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 感覺不好，，我看了 5元的。。  15M+15M贈送，這樣給你的，估計有貓膩在
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 据说google的market将要不再支持中国电信的cdma
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..哦
<roylez> adam8157: gem都更新太快，升级容易打破互相之间的兼容性。找到一个都不报错的平衡点，然后就再也不升级
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 我这是5块30M 10元70M 20元180M
<roylez> adam8157: 这也是为什么ruby要用bundler
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 50元500M
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..//
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 联通46的才120M
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 木有用過聯通，不說
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在这能用计时的也能用记流量的了，^_^
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 记时的用wifi,记流量的用手机的流量
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 太虧了。。
<hamo> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> hamo: ?
<hamo> adam8157: 又踢我干吗？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 没法呀，宿舍不能拉线，
<adam8157> hamo: 没事儿
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 附近木有 wifi信號麼？？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 拉线的话，跟同学一起的话，20元一个月
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 有，china net  cmcc chian unicom
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 那就上唄，，
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 中移动和中电信分别有一个，中联通有3个
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 用來下載 東西也好，。
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，那是计时的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 好吧，， 不是有破解的麼。。
<adam8157> roylez: heroku可以完全不用ruby的啊 不错
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，wpa你能破解吗？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似是这个名
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ wpa貌似很容易破解。。 我在鄉下用了 50分鐘，，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ wpa1/wpa2 貌似很容易破解。。 我在鄉下用了 50分鐘，，
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，我可能记错了，貌似是那个比较难破解的，
<adam8157> roylez: Cedar的意思是啥
<roylez> adam8157: 没听说
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 現在 只要 i系列的cpu就很簡單的破解，，何況現在 gpu也有了
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: wpa还有一个是啥?
<adam8157> roylez: heroku create --stack cedar 最后那个cedar
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ wpa有 wpa1 wpa2 wap3 。。不過我木有見過 wpa3..
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，在win下还是lin下？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 好像还有个什么wpe之类的？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 加密有 tkip 和 aes,, tkip最容易破解
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ wep 最容易破解，，只要五分鐘
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，旁边宿舍貌似都用的是TP-link的无线路由，
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 小家伙
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 不知TP-link的无线路由用的是哪种，我记得搜到过的是wpa2
<dddyyyyy> jiero: 老家伙
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 那就最好的。。 傍邊破解更快 信號近。。
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 不会破呀。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ wep wpa wpa2都是自己選擇的，，不是品牌問題
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 小混蛋。
<jiero> dddyyyyy: 和 CyrusYzGTt 这老混蛋一起。;)
<adam8157> roylez: jyfl987 https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/stack
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y Stacks | Heroku Dev Center
<adam8157> 明白了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ google 無線破解吧，，你起碼學會基礎的我才能跟你說。，
<dddyyyyy> jiero: /ignore jiero
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..羅姐
<roylez> adam8157: 你又明白啥了？蛋炒饭的精髓么？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，我去搜下
<adam8157> roylez: heroku的stack
<flh_> 我的无线路由也不敢用，怕人家破解
<flh_> 因为有共享，一下给人家找去了
<jiero> flh_ 经常改下密码就是了
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyy: wpa/wpa2应该只能暴力破解
<fhmdgxs_> dddyyyyy: 抓到4方握手包， 然后拿密码库比对, wep可以破解
<jiero> flh_ 密码盖差1,2,3之类的数字对方也麻烦还要重新搞
<flh_> jiero: 笔记本用无线，作服务器，远程开机的，这些条件下，换密码不方便
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 搞个讲座吧，kernel debug，或者gdb神马的
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 我们5系列也只支持x86_64的虚拟化么?
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: ... 我可以演示下 深入的东西我不行
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 旁边宿舍的貌似是wpa或wpa2
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚试着连了下
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 看到哥的blog了?
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 那就破解唄。。
<zer4tul> adam8157: 啥5系列？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 啥？ 看到debug hacks了，想找高人指点指点
<adam8157> zer4tul: rhel5
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: http://adam8157.info/blog/2012/04/setup-kernel-developing-environment/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 搭建内核开发调试环境 - Adam's
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 还没看教程。。。
<dddyyyyy> http://www.dasheyin.com/wpa/
<sevk> dddyyyyy,啥网址y ["invalid byte sequence in UTF-8 . IN gettitle"]
<zer4tul> adam8157: 高科技玩意
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: qemu的命令行不是RHEL支持的，你这么玩玩debian还行，调RHEL得不到好结果的，哈哈。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: bkr --kvm 5系列竟然出了i386的xen...
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7afc57f8gw1drtbzipr3dj.jpg
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 不光是rhel, 在fedora下都毛病多, gdb总出错
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 其实这不是啥好方法，貌似qemu可以直接起一个gdb server，不过没细研究过
<huntxu> adam8157: 傻蛋
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 可以 用-s就是了
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 但是没有kgdb强大
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 。。。
 * adam8157 窃以为
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: cfy那个密码包你还留着没
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: heroku可以完全不沾ruby的哦
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 150+M那个
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 留了解壓後的，，
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 一个cli的toolkit 然后全是python就行
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..是 665M..
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...好淫荡
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ ..
 * adam8157 gae相比heroku来说太麻烦了
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 显卡问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370416 本人的笔记本：英特尔集成显卡、+ATI独显。 Ubuntu 11.10 敢问是否支持双显卡? 统计信息: 发表于 由 recall_hy — 2012-04-09 14:35
<hamo> adam8157: 如果你愿意自己折腾，其实有好多kernel+GDB的东西
<adam8157> hamo: 相信mainline的选择
<mayli> j
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/9e2d8d62caaedd3383c4d3ae.html
<sevk> dddyyyyy,啥网址y wpa破解详细教程_百度文库
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你是用这种方法吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ aircrack-ng 。。命令
<roylez> adam8157: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m25657CnOv1r8weq9o1_400.gif
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 有链接没
<huntxu> roylez: 低俗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 啥？？
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: arcrack-ng教程的链接
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 哦。看了。。 教程很正規
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: dotcloud 是谁家的
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似有好几种方法
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 嗯，，我比較喜歡cli破解，這樣節省計算資源
<MaskRay> kindle dx 屏幕上都是黑线，屏幕昏暗……求救
<dddyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你发个链接关于这方面的
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyy§ 不發，，你剛纔都發了
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 換個，，
<fhmdgxs> MaskRay: 给amazon发个邮件， 看看能给你换个不
<fhmdgxs> MaskRay: 有小票么
<MaskRay> fhmdgxs: 托人在美国带的……
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助ubuntu11.10或者10.04双网卡如何配置才能数据交换 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370420 我现在11.10能识别两块网卡，但是装不上vSwitch,但是10。04不能识别第2块网卡，现在我想弄这两项都成功的，求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 冰泪水影 — 2012-04-09 14:55
<Cherrot>  有人在Linux下面画拓扑图吗？
<MaskRay> fhmdgxs: 如何硬重启
<imadper> Cherrot: 我不画, 但是我知道用什么画
<Cherrot> imadper: 正想请教用什么工具:) ?
<imadper> Cherrot: dia
<hamo> MaskRay: 屏幕摔坏了吧？
<imadper> Cherrot: 在里面选择cisco
<Cherrot> imadper: 谢谢 我去瞅一下
<imadper> Cherrot: 客气
<adam8157> MaskRay: 可怜的娃
<MaskRay> hamo: 没摔过，什么都没做
<MaskRay> adam8157: 怎么办？
<qsdiy> 该怎么办就怎么办呗
<fhmdgxs> hi
<fhmdgxs> 重启长按电源键吧， 狂按住
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ioctl(SIOCGIFINDEX) failed: No such device
<sevk> fhmdgxs, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: airodump-ng
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: wifi0和raush都是这样提示
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ 看教程，別問我，我已經很久木有破解。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..死腦筋，不會靈活變通麼
<dddyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 没有好的教程，中文的大部分都是转同一个的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyy§ ..
<qsdiy> 你要破解无线？
<dddyyyyyy> qsdiy: 嗯
<flh_> 现在的破解比破门还厉害啊
<qsdiy> Wep加密还是wpa？
<qsdiy> Wep加密还是wpa？
<dddyyyyyy> wpa
<qsdiy> 有比较好的字典吗
<ibbzlomd> ls
<fhmdgxs> 我从来没找到过好点的字典。。自己生成个几百万的也不够用
<hoxily> qsdiy: http://code.google.com/p/cfy/downloads/detail?name=wifi.7z&can=2&q=
<sevk> hoxily ⇪ ti: wifi.7z - cfy - wifi - some stuff - Google Project Hosting
<fhmdgxs> 人家一有大小写特殊字符8位以上基本上就扯皮了
<hoxily> 600万左右
<fhmdgxs> 600万的话， 我那台机器应该要耗时1小时
<fhmdgxs> 往往只是验证了人家用的不是简单密码。。
<fhmdgxs> 破解只是个乐趣哈哈
<fhmdgxs> 往往进去了发现路由器的密码还都是admin， 我就忍不住想邪恶了
<jiero> 。。。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装版本问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370426 我是菜鸟，请教个问题： 我的电脑是Intel Core i7，我应该装哪个版本的ubuntu? ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso 支持64bit吗？ 谢谢大侠解答！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 nucleus — 2012-04-09 15:29
<qsdiy> 我的机器配置很滥，wpa的时候风扇很恐怖的狂转，两个cpu一直百分百两个小时，我再想这样超频是不是可行
<Cherrot> 请问用于网络拓扑发现的程序除了 netdisco还有其他选择嘛？
<iGnome> Cherrot: 搜索软件描述嘛。记得有扫描出png结构图的。
<Cherrot> iGnome: 好的 我试试 :D
 * Cherrot 还是 aptitude 好用 ~
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • iptables默认禁用所有端口允许部分端口策略问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370429 如题，我想在一台客户端机器，禁止这个客户端的所有端口，但是允许使用客户端的80端口。 我是这样做的 #iptables -F #iptables -P OUTPUT DROP #iptables -I OUTPUT -p --dport 53 -j ACCEPT #iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 80 -j ACCEPT 既然允许80 …
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 不清楚。刚才开会去了。
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 学习makefile遇到的小问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370430 编译了几个很小的程序，makefile生成了一个很大的.h.gch文件，这是什么情况求解释 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-04-09 16:29
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 山雨欲来风满楼
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 啥...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这里有4个前朝的买卖了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 赶快抛hp股票吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似市值也没几个钱了....恩，反了，可以抄底了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 前朝的遗老要大逃亡了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你要发大财了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 恩，居然都来扣我的门了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 估计不会，这里吸引力也一般
<MeaCulpa> 要是都成了...我还得多顶几个月了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看看那ERBP的广告吧，萎缩了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<bluek> 12.04稳定吗？
<gfrog_coding> bluek: 还没发布呢吧。。
<bluek> 我怎么看到有得下载了？
<bluek> 12.04 beta 2 -dvd-i386.iso
<bluek> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/beta-2/
<sevk> bluek ⇪ t: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) Beta 2
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，又一个hp font+ hp logo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 光这一点就比18M成功啊人家
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: hp现在不是村里卖本子那伙儿的嘛？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 教育下啊
<bluek> 你说的没发布是正式版吧？
<void1> mea真是hp黑啊...
<void1> 时刻不忘黑一把 lol
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 菜鸟求助：sudo： grub：找不到命令【在线等】 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370431 前辈们好，u盘安装xp+ubuntu 重装xp,进不了ubuntu 网上搜到的方法是用u盘启动 然后： #sudo grub #find /boot/grub/stage1 #root (hd?,?) #setup (hd0) #quit 可是我输入：#sudo grub 得到如下提示 sudo： grub：找不到命令 怎么办啊？ 统计信息:  …
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋弹
<adam8157> ...
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<adam8157> roylez: 没有啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 怎么这么令人失望呢
<adam8157> roylez: 你啥时候去拯救us
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道呢
<roylez> adam8157: 不说了，烦了，下班
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 祝你电车好运啊
<hamo> roylez: 张江电车痴汉..
<roylez> adam8157: 你妹
<roylez> hamo: 你老母
<roylez> hamo: 活干得咋样了？
<hamo> roylez: ...主席，你又㜜娇了
<hamo> roylez: 干着呢...基本把原来的推到重写了
<roylez> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157: 温拿...求妹纸...
<xsky> 嘿嘿
<adam8157> hamo: 啊? 你跟我求这个?
<hamo> adam8157: 对啊...求介绍神马的...你那资源多...
<xsky> :-D
<hamo> adam8157: 后来没搬家就是因为美女房东吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 不是美女啊
<hamo> adam8157: 不是美女就不想要啊...肤浅...
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> hamo: 可惜我把那天骚扰我的一个女的手机号删了, 应该给你的
<hamo> adam8157: 求详细骚扰过程...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<palomino|working> ...... , hamo
<shuaiming> 问你们一个事
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 软件中心安装Oracle JDK 7时卡了，强行中断后无法卸载，也无法重装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370436 RT Code: 正在保存至: “./jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz”      0K .....                                                 100%  309M=0s 2012-04-09 17:04:07 (309 MB/s) - 已保存 “./jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz” [5307/5307]) Download do …
<shuaiming> flashfxp 是不是不可以上传以点开头的文件
<hamo> shuaiming: 是不是上传的时候找不到你想上传的.开头的文件？
<shuaiming> 我用filezilla 可以上传以点开头的文件
<akeoo> quit
<akeoo> ;
<alvin_rxg> sevk 轉的帖裏， 309 MB/s 。。。
<shuaiming> 火狐的插件可以上传的
<sevk> alvin_rxg, 对不起我的身体还不能转动。  ㍩ 
<hamo> sevk: 怎么啦小K？
<sevk> hamo, 我会问我botmaster。  ㍩ 
<Patrick_DJ> sayonara, guys. :)
<fhmdgxs> sevk: 你2不2
<sevk> fhmdgxs, 这是很好的信息。  ㍩ 
<huntxu> adam8157: #675232
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 你要python-ethtool？
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: catch不到IOERROR
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 啥情况？
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 报bug
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 一个domain可以设置多个A记录?
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 不知道，反正很多啦
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 一大堆一大堆
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 可以的, 又学到了
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 咩？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 一个域名多个A记录
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 好吧，我姑且认为网络不是你的强项好了
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 这个大家都知道么...
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 比如foo.com对应多个IP, 不是说subdomain
<alvin_rxg> Title: foo.com (@ foo.com)
<hamo> adam8157: 这个可以...不过解析到哪去就是人品问题了
<hamo> adam8157: 所谓的DNS轮训什么的
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯
<hamo> adam8157: 你咋又搞开这个了？
<adam8157> hamo: 你的主机空间在哪?
<hamo> adam8157: 木有米买主机...暂住在朋友的空间
<adam8157> hamo: ... 买个呗
<hamo> adam8157: 买不起...
<hamo> adam8157: 你也做开VPS的生意了？
<adam8157> hamo: 静态的?
<adam8157> hamo: 没
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯..我主页是个静态的html和js
<adam8157> hamo: 扔云上呗
<hamo> adam8157: 绑域名不方便...再说我搞的时候还没云呢
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 你给你个域名加多个ip？ 这些ip会被轮番解析到的。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: .
<adam8157> hamo: 没啥不方便的
<hamo> adam8157: 你不会是来推销openshift的吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 我自己都不用
<hamo> adam8157: 那你想推销哪个？
<adam8157> hamo: heroku
<hamo> adam8157: 壕...太贵，买不起...
<adam8157> hamo: 用免费的啊
<hamo> adam8157: 有免费的？
<adam8157> hamo: heroku的免费limit就够用了
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧看到了
<adam8157> hamo: å¼±
<hamo> adam8157: 1个的就是免费的
<adam8157> hamo: .
<adam8157> hamo: 我饿了
<hamo> adam8157: 我也是...不过减肥中...不吃了
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧 你别减了 减了就是于谦了
<hamo> adam8157: ...
 * CyrusYzGTt 又有工作了。從明天開始又不能上網了。 o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啥情况
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 就是又要回去木有網絡的工地幹活了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 荒山野嶺
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 工地?
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯嗯，，
<hamo> CyrusYzGTt: 打野战？
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啥情况
<adam8157> hamo: 还是你懂
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 我也想。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ... 建築工地，，
<dddyyyy> wlan0和eth0那个才是我用无线时的mac地址？ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ .. wlan
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 阿里旺旺，内部版，亲测可用！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370440 不小心网上上找到的，给需要的朋友 统计信息: 发表于 由 windorman — 2012-04-09 17:45
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ eth是普通網卡，，
<cfy|debian> roylez: 主席，我在用debian squeeze
<roylez_> cfy|debian: .
<cfy|debian> roylez: 貌似不错的样子
<pocoyo> cfy|debian: ...
<cfy|debian> roylez_: Linux school 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Mon Mar 26 05:20:33 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 所以我注入时应该用wlan0的网卡地址了
<roylez_> cfy|debian: 渣渣用的东西再好，他还是渣渣
<pocoyo> 太2了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ 嗯
<cfy|debian> roylez_: - -!。。。。
<roylez_> cfy|debian: 2.6.32的内核很坑爹的，不信可以问蛋蛋
<cfy|debian> pocoyo: roylez_: 其实主要是虚拟机里装gentoo有点疼
<cfy|debian> roylez_: ç ´debian
<imadper> ...
<pocoyo> cfy|debian: 我一直升 sid 都升过头了。
<cfy|debian> roylez_: 算了，在debian下就编译不来内核了
<cfy|debian> adam8157: 有多坑爹？
<cfy|debian> pocoyo: ^_^
<cfy|debian> pocoyo: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<cfy|debian> pocoyo: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<adam8157> cfy|debian: 不坑的, rhel的一点也不坑
<cfy|debian> pocoyo: ibus的表情有点丰富。。。
<pocoyo> cfy|debian: 没意思，
<cfy|debian> adam8157: .......那我是debian... fedora好用不？你用啥呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 丫丫
<cfy|debian> 丫丫
<adam8157> cfy|debian: debian sid
<hamo> cfy|debian: 我表示确实很坑...不信就右转看CVE
<cfy|debian> adam8157: 哦。。。
<pocoyo> 这网速太卡了了。
<cfy|debian> hamo: 算了，无所谓了
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 开启监听后发现它们的channel在不停的变化，这怎么确定它们的channel
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ ..,,看教程，， 舉一反三
 * imadper 蹭网不合适吧....
<woju> 目前有没有给手机网络较时的软件？
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 教程上貌似没写。。。
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 教程出现的貌似都是一个而已
<imadper> woju: 我的wm6.5有
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ 證明你看不仔細
<woju> imadper: 叫什么？
<imadper> woju: wm6.5的你也要? 等我看一下
<woju> imadper: 我的手机不用，只是想看看是怎样的东西
<imadper> woju: TimeExpert
<imadper> woju: 源码是没有的吧
<imadper> woju: 你要反汇编/
<imadper> ?
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyy: channel要看路由自己的设置
<fhmdgxs> dddyyyy: 很多是不变的
<woju> imadper: 我不会编程，只是以前上学学了一丁点c语言
<woju> imadper: 我查查看看
<imadper> woju: ok
<dddyyyy> fhmdgxs: 嗯，我再看看
<woju> imadper: 才33k
<dddyyyy> enc 里面的opn是啥意思
<imadper> woju: 不小了呀
<woju> imadper: 相对电脑上的程序太小了
<imadper> woju: 较时而已. 抓个时间, 消除延时就可以了
<alvin_rxg> android 都帶 ntp 的…
<woju> imadper: 上次看新闻说北斗导航卫星也有较时功能，手表制造出来成本100块一块
<woju> alvin_rxg: 哦，还没用过安卓
<imadper> woju: 电波手表?
<woju> imadper: 不清楚，新闻里面说的
<imadper> adam8157_away: heroku支持perl不?
<woju> 手表再准也抵不上能较时的手机
<woju> 那些名贵手表不知道哦啊有没有较时功能
<woju> http://ting.baidu.com/song/2494801
<sevk> woju,啥网址y 燕尾蝶-梁静茹-百度ting!,歌曲,歌词,在线试听,MP3下载
<flh> 晚上好
<flh> 电脑开着，坐在前面，有些什么做做？
<woju> flh: 看新闻，上微博看笑话
<flh> woju: 有那么多的笑话嘛，哈哈
<woju> 上次在网吧看到一个中学生打穿越火线好厉害，移动警觉快速
<woju> flh: 我故意不把笑话看完，留着慢慢看
<flh> (notify-send:6020): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion   DawnFant~ `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<flh> 提示这个错误是什么意思？
<woju> flh: 谷歌查试试
<flh> 算了，太长太繁
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求推荐一个图片浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370442 可以自动播放列表中的图片，类似于幻灯片放映。但幻灯片放映是全屏的，能否不全屏也能自动播放图片？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kaibab — 2012-04-09 18:27
<flh> woju: 以前也常常来不？
<flh> woju: 用过usb3没有？
<woju> flh: 不常来，最近一年没怎么上网
<woju> flh: 我是外行
<woju> flh: 我是来玩的
<flh> woju: 好啊，目标明确
<woju> flh: 恩
<woju> 打电子游戏必须要有很好的心脏，身体条件，只有中学生大学生能承受的起
<flh> 最简单的喝酒，花生米加药酒。唉
<woju> flh: 药酒？
<feng> 第一次接触LINUX系统不知到它有什么有点
<flh> woju: 是的，风湿痛
<mugebjgd> 国内酸奶太强额
<mugebjgd> 皮带做的
<woju> flh: 风湿痛不知道是不是水喝的太少了，你大便正常吗？
<woju> mugebjgd: 估计是造谣
<flh> woju: 我是一天两壶开水，茶
<mugebjgd> woju: 我绝对相信 国内啥事都有可能
<mugebjgd> woju: 网上都有配方了
<woju> mugebjgd: 你说以前发生过什么事，纸做包子是造谣
<woju> flh: 风湿能治好吗？由于什么导致的？
<mugebjgd> woju: 对对， 地沟油也是假的
<woju> mugebjgd: 地沟油是真的
<mugebjgd> woju: 那就是了
<flh> 地沟油是中国发明
<woju> mugebjgd: 我怀疑我们这里卖的饼干是地沟油做出来，味道还不错
<woju> flh: 风湿能治好吗？由于什么导致的？
<mugebjgd> 老酸奶被曝含破皮鞋熬成工业明胶 暂无厂家回应
<flh> woju: 不清楚，有些难，所以近来就学气功了，半年了，学之
<woju> flh: 我妈类风湿，还严重些，吃中药吃好了，现在人老了很多，而且身体不好
<woju> mugebjgd: 你在国内吗？
<imadper> mugebjgd: woju 只有地沟油做出来的菜才好吃
<woju> imadper: 老实说，地沟油做出来的东西味道不一定差
<imadper> woju: 是好很多
<flh> imadper: 唉，我是吃怕了，所以饭都不想吃，只喝点酒
<mugebjgd> woju: 不在
<woju> flh: 空腹喝酒对身体不好吧？
<imadper> flh: 常在外面吃, 谁肚子里没有几斤地沟油?
<flh>  imadper 我进馆子就说，老板，我只吃猪油，其它一点不沾。
<woju> mugebjgd: 国外有这样离奇的事情吗？德国不是传出来父亲强奸女儿把自己女儿关起来强奸的事情吗？
<flh>  woju  别相信传说
<woju> flh: 猪油也有地沟油的，这几天新闻在放
<mugebjgd> woju: 中国随便强奸 还不会被报道的
<mugebjgd> woju: 河蟹社会
<flh> woju: 猪没的味道，容易分辨
<woju> imadper: 重庆火锅的老油就是反复使用的油，据说味道比新好
<imadper> woju: 恩, 确实
<flh> 科技进步了，食物可怕了
<flh> 科技强大，食物可所
<flh> 作物可怕
<woju> mugebjgd: 据说在国外的人都很有五毛倾向，你是特例
<mugebjgd> woju: 据说国内的都有五毛倾向 你是特例
<flh> 我单位的食堂，全部地沟油，所以我就天天下酒
<woju> mugebjgd: 国内的五毛绝迹了，只有美分党倾向的水军
<flh> 什么是五毛啊？？？？？？
<woju> flh: 发贴政府发钱，一贴五毛钱，都是传说
<woju> flh: 你也在国外？
<flh> woju: 真的，我以前写一小文，就五块，有这样的事
<woju> flh: 连五毛也没听说过？
<woju> flh: 国外按理没有药酒
<mugebjgd> woju: 国外的五粮液茅台都比国内便宜了
<mugebjgd> woju: 还有什么按理不按理的
<imadper> wo
<imadper> woju: 国外的药酒比国内的多多了
<woju> mugebjgd: 五粮液和茅台比洋酒哪个味道好？
<imadper> woju: 东南亚那边药酒很流行
<imadper> woju: 国内药酒用的人还有多少
<flh> imadper: 服
<woju> 新闻联播马上要开始了
<mugebjgd> woju: 别错过了
<woju> 我看了3年的新闻联播，只有几个晚上没看
<woju> mugebjgd: cctv新闻频道在国内的收视率很高的
<flh> 我广播下：各方面都取得了显成就。各级领导有方
<imadper> heroku怎么不能用perl..
<mugebjgd> woju: 是啊，凤凰 翡翠都屏蔽了
<woju> flh: 真正治理国家的是国务院，和领导没有多大关系的
<vic> 国内欣欣向荣，国外混乱不堪，人民干劲十足
<imadper> mugebjgd: 在广东, 凤凰/翡翠都可以看
<woju> mugebjgd: 以前我们学校大一能看凤凰卫视，后来又没有了
<mugebjgd> imadper: 很多都屏蔽了
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<imadper> mugebjgd: 广东表示看起来无压力~
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: 5C:63:BF:78:A2:86) on channel -1
<imadper> mugebjgd: 装个锅呗~
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ .那就將 修正，，
<mugebjgd> imadper: 新闻中的敏感信息就会屏蔽
<flh> 各级单位，提前完成了任务，利润大增
<imadper> mugebjgd: 看新唐人~
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么修正
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ 別問我。。 我也不清楚。。
<mugebjgd> imadper: 我家有亲戚
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<imadper> mugebjgd: 恩, 会被插拔
<mugebjgd> im
<mugebjgd> imadper: 读i
<mugebjgd> imadper: 对
<woju> flh: 新闻联播放的都是有选择的事实
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ 你太煩了。。
<dddyyyy> mugebjgd: mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6  怎么修正
<imadper> woju: 新闻联播都是伟光正, 还有世界各国灾难
<mugebjgd> dddyyyy: 这是什么玩意
<woju> imadper: 那要看你怎么看
<dddyyyy> mugebjgd: aireplay-ng -0 10 -a 5C:63:BF:78:A2:86 mon0
<woju> imadper: cctv也有美分党的
<mugebjgd> dddyyyy: 这是什么玩意
<imadper> woju: ntdtv.com
<dddyyyy> mugebjgd: aircrack-ng
<imadper> woju: www.ntdtv.com
<mugebjgd> dddyyyy: 不用
<imadper> 怎么机器人不解析呀??
<dddyyyy> ...
<imadper> woju: http://www.ntdtv.com
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<mugebjgd> dddyyyy: 现在只有傻逼才用wep
<imadper> se
<imadper> sevk: 你太弱了~
<mugebjgd> dddyyyy: 遍地都是wpa2了
<mugebjgd> dddyyyy: 破个毛啊
<sevk> imadper, 我不知道是否我弱。  ㍪ 
<woju> imadper: 打不开
<imadper> sevk: 那你怎么都不能解析我的网址呢?
<dddyyyy> mugebjgd: CyrusYzGTt 说50分钟就能破wpa2
<mugebjgd> dddyyyy: 扯蛋
<flh> cctv的儿子叫：伟光正
<dddyyyy> mugebjgd: ...
<imadper> dddyyyy: 何必偷带宽呢...
<woju> flh: ......
<dddyyyy> mugebjgd: wpa2很难破？
<sevk> imadper, 这取决于设置。  ㍪ 
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 接近 AP 1米。。 只要信號好，， 破解就快
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: mac filter + wpa2
 * imadper wpa2还是用超算来破解比较好一些
<dddyyyy> mugebjgd: 额，倒是真的找到了个wep
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你连想都别想
<mugebjgd> dddyyyy: 那被你遇到傻逼了
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 修改mac地址
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 你如何知道你的mac地址正确？ 穷举？
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 我這裏自從被我破解後亂玩，，現在沒有一個是用 wep
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: wpa2你怎么破? 用超算?
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ aircrack-ng有個 命令可以知道某個 AP被那些 mac鏈接
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ .. cpu i7
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 够用吗? 悬吧?
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 那是没加密的
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 加密的wp阿
<mugebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 加密的wpa2 + mac filter没辙
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 嗯
<dddyyyy> mugebjgd: 额，话说曾经cfy有机会用好机器帮人破wpa,但那是我不会抓包，现在先把包抓了，下次他再有这样机会的时候让他破一下
<imadper> dddyyyy: 这样的话, 写个ruby脚本, 放到heroku里面跑不行吗?
<dddyyyy> imadper: 额，不会脚本。。。
<dddyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: wpa还分加密和不加密的？
<CyrusYzGTt> mugebjgd§ 都可以破解出密碼。。 只是 最後那個 mac過濾比較麻煩
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyy§ 有 tkip aes
 * imadper 会perl, 再学ruby有必要吗?
 * dddyyyy 吃饭去
<huntxu> adam8157: 搞定了
<adam8157> huntxu: how?
<sevk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian那么多光盘，到底要装哪一个？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370448 http://mirrors.163.com/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-cd/ 求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 billcalendar — 2012-04-09 19:23
<wangdong> list
<Freebuilder> github 项目描述没看到可在哪修改
 * benjiemin hello,everyone
<imadper> benjiemin: hi
<soiamso> Freebuilder: readme ?
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 不是。是比如 https://github.com/lilydjwg 中项目标题 winterpy 行下面那个
<Freebuilder> My python scripts started in winter.
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: lilydjwg (依云) · GitHub
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 新建项目的时候第二项 Description (optional)
<woju> test
<sevk> woju, .. ..  ㍫ 
<richardlxc> 在irssi中可以通过插件用qq吗？
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu11.04网络为什么会自带掉线啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370450 我开着网页 但是不活动 或者直接关掉网页一段时间 再打开 网路都会自己断开，再上网需要重新登录～ 这是不是和设置有关啊？能不能修改下设置避免掉线呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengmanloude — 2012-04-09 19:53
<woju> richardlxc: 现在似乎只有腾讯自己出的qq版本能用
<Evanescence> richardlxc: good idea, 如果你可以把webqq搞定,用到irssi中没问题,据说gtkqq就是根据webqq弄的
<richardlxc> Evanescence: 谢谢～
<imadper> woju: 我的皮筋用qq无压力
<richardlxc> Evanescence: 刚才在irssi中用了twitter和gtalk
<Freebuilder> git config --global user.name "自由建客"，这里用中文可能会有什么问题？
<Evanescence> richardlxc: 你是用bitlbee实现的吧,有两种办法(据我知道):一种用脚本来和irssi交互,还有一种就是在bitlbee上实现
<richardlxc> imadper: 什么皮筋
<richardlxc> 我用了bitlbee
<Evanescence> richardlxc: pidgin
<robots> test
<robots> test
<robots> test
<woju> imadper: 500人大群看不见人的名字似乎
<imadper> woju: 没有大群
<woju> imadper: 其实腾讯出的linuxqq也不错，就是有点卡，用了网上的说法还是有点卡
<mugebjgd> woju: 直接webqq
<woju> mugebjgd: 是的，你也用qq?
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 控制台无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370451 一按Ctrl+Alt+F1,就不停的打印hub 1-1:1.0:unable to enumerate usb device on port 2，有大大知道怎么解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xutao759153 — 2012-04-09 20:04
<mugebjgd> woju: 天天挂webqq
<\b> 天天挂手机抠抠
<mao> c语言指针强制类型转换是不是都会出现initialization from incompatible pointer type这样的警告啊
<\b> 不是
<mao> \b: 解释一下吧
<\b> 给个上下文
<qsdiy> 这不是说perl
<mao> \b: 我吧unsigned char指针转换成unsigned longz指针，出现了警告
<\b> unsigned longz 是神马
<mao> \b: 不好意思，错了,是unsigned long
<\b> mao: c++ 里指针类型检查严格一些。　加个(unsigned long*) 就行了
<\b> mao: 一般我写C也都开这个检查
<mao> \b: 哦，好的，谢谢啦
<mao> \b: 果然没有了警告 ： ）
<\b> 但你必须自己确定这样做是正确的。。。
<\b> 再说 long 的长度每个编译器／每个计算机都不一样，即便检查 endian 也不用 long
<\b> int32_t int64_t 这些移植性更好
<mao> \b: 嗯，我想把160位的sha值截成5段，通过与或得到32位的unsigned long
<\b> mao: 在 64 位 gcc 上，　long 是 64 位的...
<mao> \b: 也就是说我不用unsigned long，而用int32_t更好点啊
<\b> 嗯，用 int32_t 或者　uint32_t
<mao> \b: 好的，谢谢啊，又学习了新东西
<soiamso> mao: 还是上次那个 ip的问题？
<mao> soiamso: 是啊，我想还是用哈希函数吧
<Freebuilder> 刘涛再不？
<Freebuilder> 刘涛在不？
<soiamso> mao: 不用的，98bit 就可以，还要转化为160bit的问题？
<mao> soiamso: 我不是直接抓的包然后截tcp头部，而是用文本处理的，这样的话...
<soiamso> mao: 那是一样的，。。。
<soiamso> mao: 绝对比 sha 快
<mao> soiamso: 115.25.217.12|80|58.154.163.4|34123|tcp
<\b> 刘涛，你妈喊你回家吃饭!
<mao> soiamso: 你看这样一个字串该怎么办呢
<soiamso> mao: http://blog.csdn.net/lihoumin/article/details/3995894
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y ip字符串与byte[]互转 和 mac字符串与byte[]互转 - lihoumin的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<richardlxc> mao: 要处理什么de
<yall> \b: 哪里有额。
<soiamso> mao: ip to byte , C 有这样的模块 找找
<mao> richardlxc: 把(srcip,srcport,dstip,dstport,protocol)映射到一个线性地址
<soiamso> mao: 端口就直接是一个int 16
<mao> soiamso: 原来这样啊，看来是我想麻烦了
<soiamso> mao: 你可以两个 int16 合并成 int32
<mao> soiamso: 有一个问题啊，98bit，肯定分配不了那么大的空间啊
<\b> yall: 你是刘涛?
<yall> \b: 吾说。那人不在的额。
<yall> \b: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=263530&sid=6e723e8d65974bd1bd50fed7cf576c16
<sevk> yall ⇪ ti: 查看资料 - liu滔 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<soiamso> mao: 你sha 就分配 32bit 空间？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 打印 288 页，只要 2,6€ ....
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<mao> soiamso:哦，对对对，一样的，是不是也是截成几段，然后逻辑运算...
<mugebjgd> \b: 共产主义？
<soiamso> mao: 因为你只需要tcp 所以只需要96bit 也就是 3 个 Int 32
<soiamso> mao: 而且算出这3 个Int32 比 sha 快很多很多
<\b> mugebjgd:　？
<mugebjgd> \b: 好便宜啊
<mao> soiamso: 对了，我觉得还有一些信息可以利用，比如假如我要统计某个子网的流大小，网段号是一样的，就可以不用考虑了啊
<mao> soiamso: 这样的话又减少了一部分，确实要比计算sha快多了
<soiamso> mao: 是的，8bit 就可以
<\b> mugebjgd: 大学里不都这么便宜吗
<mao> soiamso: ok,谢谢啦，我去改程序了...
<mugebjgd> \b: 未必
<\b> mugebjgd: 我知道 münster 那里是免费打的，但要自己帯纸
<\b> mugebjgd: 所以我一般都打书打出来看。。。800 多页的书也花不了多少钱。。　kindle 神马都是浮云
<mugebjgd> \b: 太值了
<mugebjgd> \b: 就是不太容易携带
<mugebjgd> \b: 弄辆车呗
<\b> mugebjgd:　反正是打印的。装订成若干卷，随身仅携帯一卷。。很好携帯
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<\b> mugebjgd: 神马时候上班?
<mugebjgd> \b: 周四
<\b> mugebjgd: 连着　urlaub?
<mugebjgd> \b: 2天 19号 据说就要飞米国
<\b> mugebjgd: 有这么多时间还宅在家里，太浪费青春了。。。赶紧去 fishoneyed 家蹭饭去
<\b> mugebjgd: 去 alvin_rxg 那里蹭饭也行
<mugebjgd> \b: 为什么？ 家里自己做饭好吃的很
<\b> mugebjgd: 或者去请 alvin_rxg 下馆
<mugebjgd> \b: 汉挪威有好的馆子？
<\b> mugebjgd: 印度菜、韩国菜、巴西烤肉、西班牙菜、意大利菜、葡萄牙菜……要神马有神马
<mugebjgd> \b: 种类多未必好吃
<mugebjgd> \b: 昨天吃的茴香馅饺子
<mugebjgd> \b: 刚才吃的萝卜炖牛腩
<\b> 靠，说到茴香我就想到阿三。。。阿三身上就那股味
<\b>              |    11 uocur    held by account  Apr  4 16:57   342                                                |
<\b>              |    12 uaihw    held by account  Apr  5 13:09   347                                                |
<\b>              |    13 uacso    held by operato  Apr  1 12:47   496                                                |
<mugebjgd> \b: 啊三身上的是咖喱味道
<\b> 这些人都三四百页的打印。。。
<mugebjgd> \b: 茴香是茴香菜
<\b> mugebjgd: 咖喱里也有茴香
<mugebjgd> \b: 咖喱是佐料大全
<\b> mugebjgd: 我一般都把茴香炒的烂一点，以免一闻到就想到阿三...
<mugebjgd> \b: 炒茴香？
<mugebjgd> \b: 好奇怪的做饭
<mugebjgd> \b: 好奇怪的做法
<yall> 孔乙己
<\b> mugebjgd: 难道拿来煮？我都拿来炒肉。。
<\b> mugebjgd: 当蔬菜
<mugebjgd> \b: 茴香包饺子
<mugebjgd> \b: 茴香馅饺子 很好吃
<\b> mugebjgd: 麻烦，没时间包
<mugebjgd> \b: 简单极了 一小时搞定
<\b> mugebjgd: 靠，还要一个小时...
<\b> 弄弄是快，前前后后整理费时间
<mugebjgd> \b: 那你死了算了。 吃饭都嫌麻烦
<\b> 搬家前把大锅都卖掉了。没地方煮或蒸
<mugebjgd> \b: ......
<mugebjgd> \b: 那你天天吃什么
<\b> mugebjgd: 不像你那么空..
<\b> 电饭锅
<mugebjgd> \b: 就电饭煲？
<\b> 扔块牛肉，再小锅炒个蔬菜
<\b> 半小时烧完加吃完
<mugebjgd> \b: 你不是还有锅么
<mugebjgd> \b: 以为你没锅做饭呢
<\b> 没大锅
<\b> 只有 ø12cm 的一个小锅
<mugebjgd> \b: 小锅就够了
<\b> 锅小的连面条都煮不了
<mugebjgd> \b: 小锅炒菜不错
<\b> 嗯，火力很均匀
<\b> 但缺点是太小，尤其炒生菜的时候，更捉襟见肘。。
<mugebjgd> \b: 我很少炒生菜 买点白菜吃啊
<\b> 白菜也缩的很快..
<richardlxc> irssi 加入 bitlbee后，配置都弄好后，该如何保存？
<mugebjgd> \b: 炖
<roylez_> richardlxc: /save
<richardlxc> roylez_: 谢谢～
<richardlxc> roylez_: bitlbee中的配置也可以同时保存吗？
<roylez_> richardlxc: bitlbee要用他自己的命令保存
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • [求助]为什么我感觉这两个程序相同 可是只有一个能输出正确结果啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370461 我还特意把1的格式照着2修改了几遍 可是1中的until和choice 始终是白色的 啊 2中是黄色的 只有2可以执行出正确结果～ 另外，TAB键在这里有何妙用啊？ 源程序代码 Code: #!/bin/bash # menu shell script.      sa …
<richardlxc> 我在用了 save,但是出现 Please create an account first
<richardlxc> 我在bitlbee 窗口用了 save,但是出现 Please create an account first
<jary_p> richardlxc: bitlbee要什么配置吗?
<richardlxc> 帐号已经注册成功了啊
<richardlxc> jary_p: 就是帐号注册
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/04/09/economy-will-collapse-2030.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y MIT预测2030年世界经济将崩盘
<richardlxc> jary_p: 注册完以后，得保存下，要不然重启后还得重新注册
<richardlxc> jary_p: 该用什么命令呢？
<jary_p> richardlxc: ???下次链接  不是直接发送个identify pswd就好了吗
<richardlxc> jary_p: 噢，我试试
<richardlxc> jary_p: 谢谢你啊
<richardlxc> jary_p: 那如何在下次启动irssi时候自动启动bitlbee?
<adam8157> roylez_: 槽点呢?
<richardlxc> jary_p: 频道用 /channel add -auto 保存就行了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我等不及
<richardlxc> jary_p: bitlbee该如何做呢？
<jary_p> richardlxc: 我是自己写到.irssi/config里的...
<richardlxc> jary_p: 好的
<richardlxc> jary_p: 得写什么  是  connect localhost吗？
<jary_p> 你bitlbee是链接的localhost?
<richardlxc> jary_p: 就是在irssi中 /connect localhost
<richardlxc> jary_p: 你呢？
<jary_p> richardlxc: 我连的testing.bitlbee.org
<jary_p> richardlxc: http://bitlbee.org/main.php/servers.html
<sevk> jary_p,啥网址y BitlBee - Public servers
<richardlxc> jary_p: 好的，我自己在机器上设bitlbee服务的
<qsdiy> 那个 ø12cm的锅还在吗
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac324378/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【犀利】过去包饺子的方法弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<Evanescence> qsdiy: what's that ?
<qsdiy> v ø12cm也太精致了吧
<sulit> 想了解一下黑客的知识
<Evanescence> sulit: search hack
<sulit> 看啥书好呢，有推荐的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 社會工程學
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯，看过一点，纯理论的
<jyfl987> adam8157: stack based 真是太赞了 retroforth的vm 只有30个opcode 额
<qsdiy> 计算机超级安全工具集
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 。。 好吧，，我也不會。。
<qsdiy> 推荐给你
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 欺骗的艺术，入侵的艺术都看了点，都是理论的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啧啧 高深
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 。。 那就開始學習各種語言
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 噢，不是吧
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我刚写了个模仿他的vm 明天试试写个asm/dasm
<jyfl987> adam8157: 要是写不出来就郁闷了
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 嗯，比如 上古漢語 中古漢語 現代漢語  C C# C++ perl ruby ...
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 然後學會各種編輯器  nano gedit  vim ...
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 然後各種 idle..
<sulit> CyrusYzGTt: 额，表示蛋疼，还有网络远离，编辑器vim就够了
<CyrusYzGTt> sulit§ 然後。。。 自己想，， 我要看小說了
<vic> 黑客是好东西啊  先把操作系统搞明白吧。。。。。
<sulit> vic: : 额，那意思是学他个2、3年
<sulit> vic: 其实我觉得还是主攻网络，多看网络原理
<sulit> vic: 协议啊，啥的
<sulit> 也没人给推荐基本技术性书记
<sulit> 书籍
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 在fstab中用cifs开机启动自动挂载windows共享目录问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370465 有这个想法的原因是想在本子（os:linux）上看台式机（os:win7 x64）硬盘中的电影，但是每次都手动写命令行太烦人了。 我的台式机windows共享目录无须密码访问，所以我使用如下命令可以挂载到我指定的用户名下的视频 …
<vic> 光知道协议有个屁用。。。你知道人家地址 能进去吗》 你得知道人家房子那块窗户是有问题的 才行
<sulit> vic: 嗯，我不懂才说的，懂了就潜了
<sulit> vic: 那你给推荐两本技术性书籍
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac324415/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 卡住了 - AcFun.tv
<jyfl987> kandu怎么没来
<\b> sulit: 神马攻防、破解，对 GDP 没啥贡献，而且每天都在变化。。除非靠这手艺吃饭，否则学起来不划算
<sulit> \b: 兴趣呗，不敢靠这吃饭
<alvin_rxg> 求教 https://twitter.com/#!/AnonymousChina/status/189074168296386561
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Twitter
<\b> 多少孩子进入这个误区了。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 真高能
<\b> sulit: 打好基础。学好数学、物理，弄懂原理。学神马都快。
<jyfl987> adam8157: libvirt你用过么？
<jyfl987> roylez_: 你用过么
<sulit> \b: 那就试试，总得有人玩玩的
<adam8157> jyfl987: 用过一次
<vic> 呃 其实我瞎掰呢 我也不懂  也没看过啥书
<CyrusYzGTt> 討厭，， 靜說話，，  命名知道吾等不能看 推 還，不幫吾等 翻牆
<roylez_> jyfl987: 啥
<roylez_> jyfl987: 没
<Guest45021> 趣
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看ibm一个文章说 libvirt还可以连远程的存储的 那有什么软件轻巧的可以架设个远程存储service for libvirt呢？ 千万别java
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道, 我只是用过而已
<\b> sulit: 没基础玩不了。。至少要先把各种各样的东西怎样工作的弄明白，能自己理清楚。。要弄明白怎样工作的，还是回到了物理、数学上....
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips的内存模型是flat的么？
<adam8157> jyfl987: flat指?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 靠 看来你所谓的看过csapp也跟我同事一样
<jyfl987> adam8157: 就是把内存看作一个大数组 忽略换页这种东西
<adam8157> jyfl987: 我看了好久了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你说说是不是呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: IIRC 是的
<jyfl987> adam8157: mips32呢？
<jyfl987> 有换页的话 倒是可以考虑下远程机器
<adam8157> jyfl987: 32不32有区别么
<jyfl987> adam8157: 好吧 明天再说 我要回家先
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 weechat
<sulit> kde桌面就是漂亮些
<sulit> 给人以清爽的感觉
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu开机有声音吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370469 xubuntu开机有声音吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gzy2012 — 2012-04-09 22:11
<Cherrot> iGoogle: Hello :)  XeTeX双面文档奇偶数页页边距的问题请问解决了吗？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 刚玩了会老虎机在台球厅
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你玩过吗？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁会 graphviz
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 你在哪裏？ 我給你報警去
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 不會
<vic> 貌似得会dot
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<namoamitabuddha> 画出来不成样子
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 老虎机，上面有水果和大小 单双、
<CyrusYzGTt>  網警MM 有人犯法 去抓了 LOL_
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 会么？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 额，这里有MM?
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 网上有人求水果机的源代码
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..額，，不清楚
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: http://topic.csdn.net/t/20050103/20/3696160.html
<sevk> LOL_,啥网址y 有人知道老虎机吗？（惊人的秘密）~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ - 扩充话题 / 灌水乐园 - CSDN.NET
<namoamitabuddha> http://paste2.org/p/1972662
<namoamitabuddha> 几乎没法看
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: sigma n和2n
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ .. 麻煩翻譯成中文。。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 第一次1块，第二次2块，第三次3块，依次类推，前n次的输就是为了第n次的赢，
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ ..不要跟我說，，看小說要緊，， 明天後就不能上網了
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: ...你不是被抄了吗
<devil_wang> linux下画uml图 最好的是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 。。 估計而已，，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我突然发现原来玩水果机是个数学问题
<CyrusYzGTt> LOL_§ 處處有數學，， 完了，， 安息吧
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 我要好好想想，明天去捞点钱
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: uml 图？
<vic> 曾经关注过 dot。。。还用python写过。。现在忘记了。。。。不好意思
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: yep
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: 画啥图的？我正好在找画信号流图的工具。
<devil_wang> 类图，序列图，状态图
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: 我在找能画出类似 http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/ch3-Z-G-49.gif 的工具
<vic> 你可以试试 graphviz  语法挺简单的
<houge> 请问使用macbook air的用户，原生macosx启动从按下开机键到看见登录界面需要多少时间？
<houge> 我做个比较
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 你们那个wpa2的破解讨论出来了没
<LOL_> ofan: 额，你玩过老虎机没
<ofan> LOL_: 咋
<LOL_> ofan: 求规律
<ofan> LOL_: 不知道..
<LOL_> ofan: 额，wpa2密码是不是能那破解？
<ofan> LOL_: 能
<LOL_> ofan: 额，我想抓包破解，但它提示我 mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac323948/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 〖初音ミク〗蛋蛋的忧伤你不会懂 - AcFun.tv
<taoism> pin
<devil_wang> pon
<ofan> LOL_: no idea
<LOL_> ofan: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-26048.html
<sevk> LOL_ ⇪ t: how to change channel [Archive] - BackTrack Forums
<ofan> LOL_: 没研究过
<LOL_> ofan: 哦
<\b> 靠，网络好慢。。。肯定是楼下那个中国人看电影的原因
<\b> 做甚都跑图书馆来看电影....
<mugebjgd> \b: 因为他和你一样家里没有网络 但是又想看电影
<\b> 差点irc 都掉线了
<\b> pidgin 已经卡的全部掉线...
<\b> 果然断网了...
<mugebjgd> \b: 没网的孩纸 好可怜啊
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你那里解决了win上德文软件和中文locale的冲突问题了么
<alvin_rxg> locale 冲突？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是你改为中文locale之后 德语软件的umlaut无法正常显示
<alvin_rxg> 没试过，一直英文的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 额 正在做steuererklärerung 那软件德文的
<\b> 靠，什么时候又彻㡳断了...
<\b> 再断一次我就开始向那人扔假 arp
<alvin_rxg> 换个别的 channel 的无线链接呗
<\b> 没用， 这里无线网太多，换别的干扰太大
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> 只能用这个
<nif> 你好
<mugebjgd> 好你
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买了duden korrektur for openoffice libreoffice
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 22欧 算上运费
<alvin_rxg> libreoffice 那个不行吗？还要额外买
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那个是拼写检查
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: duden是对语法进行全面修改
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<alvin_rxg> 你装个 ms office 也行
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买给老婆用 买了一套可以用在win 上 linux上
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: ms office那个不够强 duden更厉害 有for ms office
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 报税的软件就没有能跑在linux上的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 德国人也够蛋疼的
<\b> knownbad: 老坏
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 我是小坏。
<ofan> yoooo
<sevk>  06:08
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-10
<qsdiy> 大家早
<phezo> Hello
<sevk> phezo, 好.. .  ㍠ 
<phezo> I just moved here to china
<knownbad> Good for you.
<phezo> Are you in china knownbad?
<knownbad> No, I am in Mars.
<m0ugly> 你好
<m0ugly> phezo, 欢迎到中国
<m0ugly> 你是哪国人？
<phezo> Do you speak english m0ugly?
<songxk> the gnome of 12.04 is so cool
<m0ugly> yes, phezo
<m0ugly> I asked where you are from
<m0ugly> but you're free to answer the question
<songxk> bj
<phezo> I'm from the United States m0ugly
<phezo> where are you from?
<songxk> Beijing Of China
<phezo> I just moved to Beijing
<m0ugly> I'm from Spain
<m0ugly> but I live in south america
<m0ugly> I lived in Beijing until last summer
<songxk> Sounds nice
<songxk> m0ugly,  what do you do in beijing
<songxk> working or studing?
<phezo> I moved here with my family, my father is a diplomat
<m0ugly> songxk, I studied at beihang university
<m0ugly> for a whole semester
<phezo> I'm still too young for university.
<m0ugly> 我在北航大学学习了一个学期了
<phezo> songxk I live in Jianguomen area.
<phezo> and you?
<m0ugly> how old are you, phezo?
<phezo> 14
<m0ugly> little bastard
<m0ugly> does your father work for the US diplomatic service in the people's republic?
<m0ugly> I guess he's probably rather wealthy
<m0ugly> and you'll get the best education and health care money can buy
<songxk> I am working at ZPark
<phezo> Yes m0ugly he is an important, high ranking, diplomat
<m0ugly> we're gonna track you down and blackmail him
<phezo> hahah
<songxk> e
<m0ugly> i live in lima, phezo
<m0ugly> latin america
<m0ugly> do you like cocaine?
<m0ugly> I've heard high-ranking diplomats like cocaine
<phezo> m0ugly we have CIA agents in lima to track you first
<m0ugly> the US has moved all their military resources to central asia ever since the latin american debt crisis of the 80's
<phezo> Stop being silly, these are serious people.
<m0ugly> they're chinese
<m0ugly> you'd be amused to see what they talk about at times
<songxk> You will be cursed if u continue
<m0ugly> here, in this chatroom
<phezo> They hate the US?
<m0ugly> no
<songxk> stop
<m0ugly> chinese girls will suck your dick if you tell'em you're the son of a high-ranking US diplomat working in the people's republic
<songxk> -----------------------------------
<m0ugly> they'll surely do
<m0ugly> haha
<m0ugly> if you're old enough for it
<phezo> songxk are you in beijing now?
<songxk> yes
<phezo> what do you do at ZPark?
<songxk> coding
<songxk> a programmer
<phezo> I'm learning to program
<songxk> Yeah
<phezo> what languages do you program in?
<songxk> Delphi and .NET
<phezo> Ahh
<phezo> I dont know much about Delphi
<songxk> It looks like C++
<phezo> Oh
<phezo> are there chinese made programming languages/
<phezo> ?
<mars__> 中文聊天室吗？
<mars__> 有可以说中文的吗？
<songxk> 好吧
<mars__> 哈哈
<mars__> 终于有人可以搭上话了
<m0ugly> 我也可以说中文
<songxk> phezo Can u speak Chinese?
<phezo> hmm
<phezo> No :/
<m0ugly> 但是那个美国男人不可以啊
<mars__> 额
<mars__> 那咱就国际语言吧
<songxk> 应该可以
<phezo> My father can speak chinese
<phezo> I'm still learning
<mars__> phezo  hao do you do~
<m0ugly> i envy you, phezo
<m0ugly> my father was a working class fellow
<songxk> Just  have a try
<m0ugly> he couldn't even speak proper spanish
<mars__> just say say
<songxk> ？……………………
<mars__> chinese english  ~~~
<songxk> Yeah
<songxk> maybe
<songxk> phezo why u come to this chatroom
<songxk> for linux?
<phezo> linux and china :D
<woju> 打倒老外！
<woju> 打倒老外！
<mars__> phezo  where are you now?
<songxk> 难道这儿还可以学习Chinese
<mars__> 估计是
<phezo> I am 4th generation American with paternal ancestry from Taishan, Guangdong.
<mars__> 广东 泰山？
<ofan_> ...
<mars__> 应该是山东吧
<woju> 台山
<mars__> 额`
<songxk> 泰山是广东的
<phezo> mars__, In Beijing in Jianguomen area.
<songxk> ？
<mars__> yes,i'm Beijing
<songxk> Ok
<phezo> mars__ Im in beijing also.
<mars__> 哥们，泰山是山东啊
<songxk> 是啊
<songxk> 我就是山东的
<phezo> in Jianguomen diplomatic district
<phezo> Are you close to Jianguomen?
<songxk> no
<songxk> shangdi
<mars__> i'm in China University of Political Science and Law
<ofan_> phezo: where r u?
<mars__> changping
<phezo> ofan, In Jianguomen. in Beijing
<phezo> mars__ ah
<songxk> 一会要被骂了
<phezo> Are you studying to become a lawyer?
<songxk> 满屏都是英文了
<mars__> year
<songxk> yeah
<mars__> and i'm study english
<flh> 3.0以上的内核，配置mpd不一样了，有怎么弄？
<ofan_> phezo: how do you think of beijing.
<songxk> ubuntu12.04是3.0的内核吗
<phezo> Its beautiful, and very interesting. I'm still discovering new parts of it every day.
<mars__> my english is poor
<flh> songxk: 是的
<mars__> me too
<ofan_> phezo: really?
<songxk> 没用过mpd
<flh> 3.0以上的内核，配置mpd不一样了，有怎么弄？有没有mpd.conf配置文件？
<songxk> 12.04的Gnome 太酷了
<mars__> phezo  Do you have a big nose?
<ofan_> phezo: the only good thing in beijing is that there are many big companies
<songxk> Blue eyes?
<ofan_> all others are shit.. esp. the air condition
<flh> 针对3.0以上的内核，哪位有mpd.conf配置文件
<songxk> 上班了
<songxk> ……………………
<mars__> 大哥，好耗上班，下班聊
<flh> songxk: 我上午休息，
<mars__> 我整天自习室
<songxk> 那么爽
<songxk> 我就喜欢这样可以上午休息的公司
<songxk> 哪家的
<flh> songxk: 针对3.0以上的内核，哪位有mpd.conf配置文件
<songxk> 你们每天都上午休息？
<songxk> phezo,  didn't u need to go to scholl?
<mars__> and how old r y?
<phezo> I'm 14 years old
<phezo> I have private teachers
<roylez> jyfl987: 你倒是真早
<mars__> ho ~~~~~so young
<flh> phezo: 怎么了？
<songxk> He can not speak Chinese
<songxk> 不要跟他讲英文
<woju> phezo: phezo virgin?
<mars__> 哪个版本的QQ再ubunt上好用啊
<songxk> 昨晚装了10.10  然后更新到12.04  花了我一晚上时间
<mars__> 12.04用着如何？
<songxk> mars_   以前我用过EVA
<songxk> 挺好的
<songxk> 我尤其喜欢那个Gnome
<mao> mars__: libqq还行
<flh> 针对3.0以上的内核，哪位有mpd.conf配置文件？我想听听mp3
<mars__> 我怎么感觉ubunt比XP费系统内存呢
<songxk> 刚开始装的10.10 开机要10分钟
<songxk> 疯了都
<songxk> 后来换了12.04 就快多了
<mars__> 。。。。
<mars__> 我现在是11.10
<flh> 我8g内在用不完
<songxk> 没有用过 libqq
<mars__> 我的本本很老IBM T60
<songxk> 再也不要买惠普的了
<songxk> 总坏
<flh> mars__: 多少钱弄的？IBM
<mars__> 但是我这个本，非常稳定
<songxk> 昨天找惠普在线工程师  骂了他们一顿
<songxk> IBM还是很铁的
<mao> 我这个惠普本还没出现过问题，4411s的
<songxk> Lenovo就不行了
<mars__> 对，4年了，可以玩英雄联盟
<flh> songxk: 怎么骂的，想听
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone.
<songxk> flh  你怎么喜欢听这个呢？
<songxk> 我可以讲脏话吗
<woju> 老外早上和上午怎么用同一个词？
<Patrick_DJ> no
<flh> mao: 我也有hp4411s,感觉风扇特别响。其它可以
<mars__> 哈哈，文明聊天，你说这句话我想到了那个视频
<Patrick_DJ> woju: which word?
<woju> Patrick_DJ: morning
<flh> mao: 我也有hp4411s,你的本怎么了？
<mao> flh: 我觉得还挺好的，不过看着就是不经摔
<Patrick_DJ> Patrick_DJ: really? faint... 0_0
<mao> flh: 实际上我还真摔过一次，然后屏幕碎了...
<flh> mao: 目前，感觉屏不太亮了，不太清，风扇响，所以就很少用
<songxk> 我刚买的时候就不亮
<songxk> 还是台式机好
<mars__> 还是IBM稳定
<flh> 是的，台式机强多了
<mao> flh: 本子除了thinkpad还有什么不错
<flh> mao: 我一直用hp的，其它没用过
<mars__> no no  ，thinkpad 要T系列的才行
<mars__> E系列的也不咋地
<mao> flh: 你现在用的是什么型号的
<mars__> T60
<songxk> 果断买台式机
<flh> 台式机了，原来是hp4411s 525
<mars__> 4年了
<songxk> 那就是了
<songxk> 我都打算下一个换个台式机了
<songxk> 性能强悍
<songxk> 随便拆
<mars__> 可是笔记本方便 啊
<mao> 我的好像是425
<flh> mao: 我的风扇太响了，安装bsd时，常死机，太热。就没用了
<flh> 是，425
<mao> 神舟出ultraboook,以后我们也可以买得起ultrabook喽
<flh> ultrabook是什么啊，说说吧？
<mao> 不是那个什么因特尔的超级本吗
<woju> 超级本硬盘用固体硬盘的话，容量太小了
<mao> 神舟出场，各大厂商估计要开始降价了
<flh> 那么多厂商，合起来，做一款像样的本，要那年才行啊
<woju> 神舟是不是赔钱赚吆喝？
<flh> 不可能的。只是让些得
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 几乎所有linux都忽略的一个细节。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370489 windows开机进入账户界面时，要输入密码，而此时的数字灯nmlk是自动默认打开的，可以抬手就输入密码。而我用过的几个linux系统，无一例外的，进入这个界面时，都要按一下数字灯，打开后才能输密码。当然，这是一个小细节，多 …
<woju> 这个的确是
<flh> 按一下有什么难啊
<woju> 不过可以设置成不用输入密码自动登陆
<tenzu> 竟然下雨了
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<caleb-> woju: num lock 可以设置的，和 OS 无关
<flh> tenzu: 我这太阳红丹丹
<tenzu> roylez: 没有雨衣好纠结
<caleb-> woju: linux 也可以设置成默认打开
<tenzu> flh: 晒太阳治感冒
<caleb-> woju: win32 也可以设置成默认关闭
<flh> 太阳出来，红呀红丹丹呀
<roylez> tenzu: 我一年365天，雨伞放包里。毫无压力
<tenzu> roylez: 我得骑车
<flh> 一年是365.2424,还多一点。
<woju> caleb-: 那为什么linux默认是关闭的？这个太不人性了点
<mars__> 我得司法考试
<caleb-> woju: 去提交 bug
<woju> caleb-: 我怀疑是故意的，linux的那群人就是爱捣蛋
 * caleb- 确实是喜欢 num lock 关闭党人
<woju> ......
<flh> tenzu: 3.0以上的内核，有mpd.conf配置文件？我想听听mp3
<flh> tenzu: 3.0以上的内核，是不是用的人少，且不装mpd? 唉
<woju> mpd怎么用我一直不知道
<flh> 如果不是硬件需要3.0的内核，我是不会换的
<woju> 我用mocp
<flh> moc没有那么自动化，哈哈，习惯
<roylez> caleb-: num lock，从来不用
<mars__> 我现在是11.10怎么升级到12.04啊
<mars__> 就系统自动升级，不是重装系统
<woju> mars__: 论坛有帖子应该
<mars__>  额。
<woju> mars__: 我上次乱搞，把系统搞坏了
<mars__> 哈哈，但是等把系统搞定的时候那种成就感也是非常不错的
<woju> 我上次只是改了源就dist-upgrade结果搞坏了
<flh> woju: 不敢相信你说的事
<woju> flh: 什么事？
<flh> woju: 升级把系统弄坏
<woju> flh: 出现了错误，后来我把一个文件给删除了，结果坏了
<woju> flh: 当时我查了下，如果重启了就进不了系统，结果我还是重启了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 设置共享，不是～/文档下的文件不能共享 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370492 我设置在ntfs文件系统下的文件夹共享，共享选项选择允许匿名访问，但是权限不能添加其他人的访问权限，不论怎么设置其他人的文件夹访问都是“无”。但是在ext3文件系统下的文件就可以，能解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于  …
<keyboard> vbox xp 突然装不了阿里旺旺了怎么回事？有的时候装好了打开就出错
<flh> 3.0内核后，shell文件要.sh结尾 不然不能sh。退步。
<flh> 大师们不发话啊。。。。。。。
<flh> 发话？？？？？
<mars__> 大师们还没起床
<flh> 针对3.0以上的内核，哪位有mpd.conf配置文件？我想听听mp3
<flh> 虚拟了一下低版本的linux,可以mpd
<flh> 哥们，给推荐一个截图工具？
<flh> 哥们给推荐一个截图工具？
<billy3321> shutter
<flh> apt-get install shutter 这个是不是很大啊，下载40M
<flh> 反正谢谢
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 重定向问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370495 如何将一个文件重定向到另一个文件， 比如类似 /dev/pts/0 > /tmp/aa 就是输入到/dev/pts/0的信息会被转到/tmp/aa 其实就是输出到某个终端的信息重定向到/tmp/aa， 问题由来： 我在使用minicom启动开发板内核，想得到内核启动日志，有试过 XXXX$：minicom > /tmp/aa  …
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋归位了？
<adam8157> roylez: 热死了今天
<adam8157> roylez: 该穿短袖T的
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<roylez> adam8157: 果然是红太阳照耀的帝都
<mars__> 今天北京要下雨不是？
<richardlxc> 可以在irc中用QQ吗？
<imadper> richardlxc: .....如果你的irc软件同时支持qq的话. 比如pidgin
<richardlxc> imadper: 在irssi中可以用吗？
<imadper> richardlxc: 没试过
<richardlxc> imadper: 噢
<adam8157> roylez: 这玩儿把ssh变成网游的架构了快  http://mosh.mit.edu/
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y Mosh: the mobile shell
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: Benny是不是被你忽悠的搞起dropbox来啦？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: .
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 果然
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 他本来就用吧
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 我那天跟他说 某个猥琐男给我发的link我都是扔到dropbox里晚上回家看, 他就有了兴趣
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 矮油
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: Instagram卖了1B呢
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问：各种源的下的软件情况相同吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370497 比如，用cn.archive的源，和用163的源，上面的软件、版本更新情况都是一样的吗？会不会有的软件在有的源上有，在其它的源上不存在？ 我碰到一个问题，用163的源，在软件中心找到的有些软件不能下载安装. 统计信息:  …
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 比我司牛逼多了
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 不让人淡定的世界啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 话说他被FB收了是不是就能有android版了呢。。。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 出去创业吧
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 已经有了啊
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 前几天发布的
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 我不用智能机都知道 你真out
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 放假回家，与世隔绝
<roylez> adam8157: 想代替ssh，做梦吧。emacs用户写的，先喷再说
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 坐井观天了一阵子？
<adam8157> roylez: 他那个模式, 可以是可以, 但是总感觉用在ssh这种地方就是废柴
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 嗯
 * huntxu 一個好的郵件列表必須包羅萬象，從賣偉哥到銷售技巧講座
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 一个好的irc channel难道不也是这样嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: 你賣偉哥嗎？
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 我卖人口
<sdtyum> 大力丸不错。才棒
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: nay的服务器还没修好啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 哪只服务器？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 域名里有nay的
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 没见哪个有问题。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: beaker nay装机不能, 内部repo升级不能
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就是download出毛病了嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: pxe是ok的吧？
<adam8157> gfrog: 晓不得
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，对了，我们这边的pxe跟你们用的不是一个。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 而且我们还有自己的repo存储，所以我完全没感觉，哈哈
<adam8157> ..
<gfrog> adam8157: release engineer 看起来很好玩。
<adam8157> gfrog: 干啥的
<gfrog> adam8157: 编包的。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 主要是写spec、发rpm
<adam8157> gfrog: package maintainer?
<lmh> gfrog, 链条油带来了吗？
<lmh> grog, 弄个bick channel吧
<lmh> bike
<gfrog> lmh: 擦，你没说让我给你带啊。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 不太一样吧
<gfrog> lmh: 中午跟我一起远行美吧
<lmh> gfrog,哪天给我带过来吧，我车没油了
<lmh> gfrog,刚刚去完
<gfrog> lmh: 那在车店你不蹭油上，哈哈
<lmh> gfrog,你要去做什么
<adam8157> lmh: gfrog <-- 专业人士
<lmh> gfrog,他说他只有机油
<gfrog> lmh: 过去借个截链器使
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<lmh> gfrog,买一个吧，那个用得上
<lmh> adam8157,上次爬山怎么样阿？
<adam8157> lmh: 挺好的, 没难度 桃花也很漂亮
<gfrog> lmh: 我的那个叫我打弯了。。
<xiaopeng> 哪位同学知道从哪里能够得到一份c99的标准？
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • （求救）MSN群里显示：以下联系人处于联机状态,但无法加入此对话 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370499 我现在用kmess，已经尝试了很多版本的msn了，但是还是看不到群消息，在群里面老是显示以下联系人处于联机状态,但无法加入此对话，到底是什么原因么，有办法解决么，请高手赐教。。。 统 …
<lmh> adam8157,有照片吗，
<adam8157> lmh: wpan有拍, 我这里没有
<gfrog> xiaopeng: 你要直接看标准嘛？
<huntxu> 臉書真買了instagram啊...
<xiaopeng> 对标准
<xiaopeng> 就是C99标准
<gfrog> xiaopeng: 知道google这玩意嘛？
<huntxu> 為什麽在ipo臨近前買呢
<xiaopeng> gfrog: google了，但没发现
<gfrog> xiaopeng: 用google 搜c99 standard
<xiaopeng> 我想要个pdf的
 * gfrog 码农竟然不会用搜索引擎，绝对不是个好码农。
<paopao> http://imagebin.org/207402
 * adam8157 咱都是收藏C90标准
<xiaopeng> gfrog: 好的。我再wiki上下了一份
<paopao> http://imagebin.org/207401
<paopao> http://imagebin.org/207399
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<adam8157> gfrog: 咱们楼下是不是有家西饼屋?
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 不太了解，B1似乎没见到过啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 好吧 那我去保福寺桥南吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，远行美旁边有家老莫西饼
<adam8157> gfrog: 远行美?
<gfrog> adam8157: 往南走在中关村中学那里有家好利来
<gfrog> adam8157: 似乎保福寺桥那还有味多美？
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯 就知道味多美
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，你不知道那地方。。 好吧，反正就是在物理所东门对面南边一点
<richardlxc> adam8157: 你也是用irssi啊
<adam8157> richardlxc: .
<imadper> 有人弄过kvm吗? 为什么我在bios里开启虚拟化之后, 还是启动不了kvm-intel模块儿?
<gfrog> imadper: 报神马错误？ 贴dmesg|tail
<imadper> gfrog: 还是 kvm: disabled by bios
<imadper>  
<imadper> gfrog: 不知道为什么, 我刚重启在bios里开了, 还是显示这个..
<gfrog> imadper: 你贴啥了？
<imadper> gfrog:  kvm: disabled by bios 呀
<gfrog> imadper: 哦，看到了，冷启动！
<imadper> gfrog: ok, 我去试试~
<gfrog> imadper: intel这操蛋主板就这样德行
<imadper> gfrog: 原来如此...
<imadper> gfrog: thx
<gfrog> imadper: yw
<fhmdgxs> 不关机不顶用
<imadper> gfrog: 果然..
<gfrog> imadper: 嗯，当年我被丫折磨过很多次
<richardlxc> imadper: 命令行下用可以用qq吗？
<imadper> richardlxc: 不知道..
<gfrog> richardlxc: alias qq='echo "You're using qq"'; qq
<richardlxc> gfrog: haha
<imadper> gfrog: 主要是想用kvm启动我的win7~
<ofan_> alias qq='rm -rf /'
<gfrog> imadper: .
<richardlxc> ofan_: 删除一切
<richardlxc> ofan_: 这可是忽悠人的呀
<adam8157> ofan_: 嘿! 不许这么搞 万一哪个被忽悠就惨了
<ofan_> taint propagation 怎么翻译？
<richardlxc> ofan_: 是的呀
<ofan_> 谁搞软件工程/java的
<fhmdgxs> richardlxc: 原来貌似有个命令行qq curses写的， 还挺牛
<ofan_> adam8157: 让他们得点教训
 * gfrog 貌似pidgin有命令行界面吧，外加libqq，也不是不能搞命令行下的qq客户端
<ofan_> 力插得还折腾qq?
<ofan_> taint propagation 怎么翻译？
<richardlxc> ofan_: 污点传播
<fhmdgxs> gfrog: libqq还给力么？ 不会各种被ban
<ofan_> richardlxc: 这么土
<richardlxc> ofan_: 哈哈
<ofan_> 还以为有个霸气的翻译
<gfrog> fhmdgxs: 天天用，目前毫无压力
<ofan_> 比如撸棒
<ofan_> 撸棒性
<richardlxc> ofan_: 你是怎么实现secure connection的？
<ofan_> richardlxc: 啥？
<richardlxc> ofan_: 用weechat
<ofan_> richardlxc: ssl
<richardlxc> ofan_: 我看你是在用weechat
<ofan_> richardlxc: 开ssl
<richardlxc> ofan_: 好的
<richardlxc> ofan_: 在irssi中如何实现
<ofan_> 不过freenode没oftc好，oftc可以直接通过客户端证书验证登陆
<ofan_> richardlxc: 设置里
<ofan_> 自己找找
<richardlxc> ofan_: thx
<ofan_> http://www.blackhat.com/presentations/bh-dc-08/Chess-West/Presentation/bh-dc-08-chess-west.pdf
<ofan_> 老外的ppt就是通俗易懂..
<shuaiming> 兄弟们 求救
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求12.04的源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370503 rt 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhf302 — 2012-04-10 11:04
<Cherrot> 1204 LTS 啥时侯发布正式版来着
<caleb-> Cherrot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<sevk> caleb- ⇪ t: PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki
<jyfl987> caleb-: 啥时候？
<fhmdgxs> 每次都拖到月末吧
<fhmdgxs> 有月初过么
<jyfl987> 快了
<jyfl987> 5.1在家升级下
<caleb-> 习惯上都是月底前几天吧
<jyfl987> 诶 升级了libc还得重新编译把
<jyfl987> 真希望ubuntu 用gobolinux做上游
<fhmdgxs> 半年一次太忙活了
<caleb-> jyfl987: 一般不用
<medicalwei> rolling release 大好 (?
<medicalwei> (正在用 debian unstable)
<jyfl987> caleb-: 一般嘛 我就碰到过
<huntxu> debina unusable
<caleb-> jyfl987: 那是你升级没搞好
<Cherrot> caleb-: thanks ~
<huntxu> roylez: 發圖來看
<jyfl987> caleb-: 毛 我用的官方自己的升级工具的
<caleb-> jyfl987: 啥 distro?
<jyfl987> 官方给我那个py版本给升了 额
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我家里从 1004。3升到1110的
<caleb-> jyfl987: 跳版升级的问题吧
<caleb-> jyfl987: 不要直接跳，要一版一版升上去
<caleb-> jyfl987: 因为 kernel / libc / udev 啥的版本间都有不兼容
<medicalwei> 10.04 --LTS-> 12.04 (?)
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 weechat
<richardlxc> 已经在finch下用qq了
<gfrog> richardlxc: 啧啧
<richardlxc> 用finch的多吗
<richardlxc> gfrog: ubuntu xchat
<richardlxc> gfrog: ubuntu 12.04快出了啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 你 weechat 掉线后重连么？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: mac下重连，linux下不会
<richardlxc> finch 下边有哪些快捷键？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我看见他 Lag 就一直 +1 +1 的
<jyfl987> caleb-: 我就是一级一级的跳的 官方哪里有提供直接跳的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 而且最近经常掉线。
<caleb-> jyfl987: 那啥要重新编译？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 额 貌似是我设置的
<ofan_> autoreconnect=on
<gfrog> richardlxc: 哦，又该换系统代号了，下个月换到12.10的代号上去，叫神马来着？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: autoreconnect?
<caleb-> 都搞不清 ubuntu 现在各版代号叫啥了
<caleb-> 12.04 是 p 字母的？
<huntxu> panpande panda
<huntxu> pangpangde panda
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: /set *autoreconnect*
<huntxu> 拼音是數學老師教的
 * gfrog 我很好奇ubuntu出到zxxx之后再怎么叫。。。 难道就散伙黄铺儿嘛？
<huntxu> gfrog: 回到a開始吧...
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那我登陆密码啥的怎么设置
 * gfrog $ cat /etc/issue
<gfrog> Ubuntu precise (development branch) \n \l
<gfrog> huntxu: 真土鳖。。
<hamo> gfrog: 再从z往回轮...
<huntxu> gfrog: 居然在用ubuntu
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 刚才又掉了
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: /set *password*
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我看下
<huntxu> hamo: 全部變h輪死蛤蟆
<jyfl987> caleb-: 因为编译的程序是动态链接的哈
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 会 cloak 么？
<richardlxc> huntxu: 你也用的linux吧
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 去#freenode 要
<huntxu> richardlxc: .
<ofan_> 貌似是那个频道
<richardlxc> huntxu: 内核都3.4了啊
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我有。我说登陆会自动加上 cloak 么
<huntxu> richardlxc: 手賤...
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 验证后才会
<Arkuz> hi
<richardlxc> huntxu: haha
<sevk> Arkuz, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<richardlxc> 同志们，该吃午饭了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我刚才检查设置，[server_default] 里面 autoreconnect = on
<Arkuz> sevk english?
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<sevk> Arkuz, 你的意思是你是来自英格兰，你会讲英语吗？  ㍣ 
<huntxu> hamo: 摸摸
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那个 Lag ... 是掉线秒数么？
<huntxu> hamo: 我突然發現，變h自己也中槍啊啊啊
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 延时
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: ?
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 距离上一次收到服务器pong的时间
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我经常到 500+
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 换服务器
<ofan_> 我都用chat.us.freenode.net
<ofan_> 否则经常给我连到欧洲
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: irc.freenode.net
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 欧洲慢
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 有啥好的服务器么
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: chat.us.freenode.net
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<ofan_> 不过貌似服务器满员的时候会连不上
<jyfl987> 太搞了 原来python的pickle是个基于stack的语言
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 谢谢。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙
<hamo> roylez: ...
<jyfl987> 蛤蟆跟青蛙 不知道会生个什么娃
<huntxu> 蛤蛙 青蟆
<ofan_> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzc4NDU3OTMy.html
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y 万夫莫敌：暗黑破坏神3野蛮人全新官方视频展示！ - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<mars__>  大家吃了吗？
<roylez> palomino|working: https://imgur.com/1E7kb
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y The Protector - Imgur
<mars__> 为什么我的系统开个PPS就显示CUP占用85%了
<mars__> 这是为嘛啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/3Wzx7.jpg
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 还是不行。
<hamo> roylez: 小眼神真像 adam8157
<roylez> hamo: https://imgur.com/hoDOY
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/rf1xB.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/f4s0t.png
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你的头肿么了
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/P24iK
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Perfect timing. - Imgur
<huntxu> 馬踏飛燕被附身了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://imgur.com/IRFrP
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y russians - Imgur
<songxk> Hello
<MeaCulpa> 毛子威武
<sevk> songxk, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<songxk> aha
<archl> Mea
<archl> MeaCulpa: 背景？
<archl> ofan_: 还在看老掉牙的游戏？
<mars__> 大家用ubuntu系统玩什么网络游戏哪
<keyboard> 【中华论坛】世界震惊！这实在是中国官方罕见的强硬
<keyboard> 我看到这个标题笑了
<keyboard> 又让别人震惊了，哈哈哈，不用看内容。。。
<keyboard> 什么让美国震惊，让日本害怕，让韩国颤抖
<Cherrot> keyboard: +1
<keyboard> 标题党
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu要怎么卸载 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370511 昨天用装了个UBUNTU11.10，装到一半的时候提示安装错误了，结果还是把该装的装完了，之后重启的时候选择UBUNTU，进入的时候就黑屏了，估计是没安装好，现在想卸载了再装，但是UBUNTU又进不去，没法像网上说的那样卸载，求解 统计信息: 发表于 …
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/896971aajw1drc3enay80g.gif
<roylez> Cherrot: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/896971aajw1drc3enay80g.gif
<Cherrot> roylez: 这个人在戴眼镜吧，我每天的必修课，不过眼珠还真没她这么灵活……
<Cherrot> gfrog: 请问红帽招实习生吗？
<archl> gfrog: 大青蛙
<roylez> Cherrot: 你想去？
<Cherrot> roylez: 想去呢
<archl> roylez: 你要有本事拉他去十八摸
<Cherrot> roylez: 你在18摸？？
<roylez> Cherrot: 想去就老实把我发的每个链接看三次。 adam8157 对吧
<Cherrot> roylez: ……  =.=
 * archl 好奇。。。为啥人们都知道18摸是什么。
<Cherrot> archl: 我好像就是从这知道的 :D
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ae7384btw1dru6z8j2rcg.gif
<archl> roylez: 乐乐是自己上传图太多了
<oneIeaf> hehe
<oneIeaf> any1 here?
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: EE
<imadper> Cherrot: 你也找实习?
 * imadper 看来苦逼的不止我一个
<imadper> ;;\
<Cherrot> roylez: 我寒假前去了趟云南野生动物园，里面好多草尼马，有一只直接把我手里的一袋胡萝卜全部抢走了……
<Cherrot> imadper: 是啊  相当苦逼
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 想安装外置usb网卡驱动，结果悲剧了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370513 我用的12.04，外置是水星mercury MW150U，按照http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337223 10楼的提示，貌似说安装成功了（不过最后一部make install我总是提示失败，我就用的sudo make install，貌似成功），结果重启后，usb网卡依 …
<imadper> Cherrot: 人在云南? 那你比我还偏僻..
<archl> imadper: Cherrot 我是去年毕业的哦的
<Cherrot> imadper: 所以相当苦逼
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<imadper> archl: 工作如何?
<archl> imadper: 没工作
<dddyyyyyy> archl: 你毕啥业
<imadper> Cherrot: 云南的话, 投身旅游业呀
<Cherrot> imadper: 干不来那个  还是喜欢技术活
<imadper> Cherrot: 比如? 你想要什么样的职位?
<Cherrot> archl: 你是瞎掺和 :P
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<archl> dddyyyyyy: 初中毕业
<imadper> .............
<roylez> gfrog: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1drtkorf8qij.jpg
<gfrog> Cherrot: 这个你要问阿蛋 adam8157
<dddyyyyyy> archl: 你去年初中毕业？
<Cherrot> imadper: 还是想做开发的
<imadper> 扯远了... 我还等着 gfrog 回答 Cherrot 红猫实习的事情呢~
<Cherrot> adam8157: 请问红帽招实习生么？
<imadper> Cherrot: 开发也分很多吧
<roylez> Cherrot: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a3019510gw1drtkafqmysj.jpg
<roylez> Cherrot: 阿蛋听我的的
<Cherrot> roylez: 招实习生么~~~
<imadper> roylez: 18摸?
<imadper> roylez: 里面的wc?
<archl> dddyyyyyy: 初等中专毕业
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: EE
<roylez> Cherrot: 先复习我发的链接。 lol
<oneIeaf> iGoogle: come on EE
<imadper> roylez: 我觉得, 往里面倒水, 会存在里面, 根本没跟下水道连着
<Cherrot> roylez: 我觉得是等待炮友……
<dddyyyyyy> iGoogle: 召唤ee
<roylez> Cherrot: 为啥都要实习呢，家里给的银子不够花么
<dddyyyyyy> 炮友。。。还是基友
<Cherrot> roylez: 我可不是有钱淫……
<Cherrot> roylez: 实际上相当缺钱 LOL
<imadper> Cherrot: 继续问青蛙 红帽的实习呀~
<roylez> huntxu: 复旦悲催 http://pic2.178.com/217/2173004/month_1204/ec3d485ec8cd8cd5cb3ac9834c040a9d.jpg
<Cherrot> imadper: 要问蛋蛋哥  他比较忙，挂在IRC等他吧 :D
<oneIeaf> huntxu: HX
<imadper> Cherrot: 他在做蛋炒饭, 没时间搭理我们
<roylez> Cherrot: 哪个学校的？妹子多么
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 是基友
<Cherrot> roylez: 云大  妹子大大地有~
 * imadper 妹子多的学校, 是出不来高手的... 把妹高手除外
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 哦，你和arch也是好基友吧，看过你们合著的文章
<Cherrot> imadper: 去你的   不过确实好多年没有高手出现的。 最猛的那个屈才去了百度
<roylez> Cherrot: 给我介绍个
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 求地址
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 额，我找找
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4aa5b28cjw1drtfs5s6d2j.jpg
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 一定要找到哟
<Cherrot> roylez: 好啊  给个实习不
<imadper> dddyyyyyy: 一夜可能自己都不记得有那么篇文章了
<roylez> Cherrot: 必须的
<oneIeaf> roylez: 这个图是么子
<oneIeaf> 没有看懂
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 额，好像删了，貌似是一篇shell入门，里面有些指令，
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 哪个网站？
<roylez> oneIeaf: 没童年的当然看不懂....
<roylez> oneIeaf: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58gw1drtfi1zy18j.jpg
<imadper> oneIeaf: dy1.xxwl.com
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: ubuntu论坛上的
<oneIeaf> 大概什么内容？
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 翻译
<imadper> dddyyyyyy: 其实你是在 dy1.xxwl.com上面看到的
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: shell指令
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 我有写？
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 我不会shell
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 10.4的vps哪个大侠帮忙装个虚拟机，vmware和virtualbox都行＜＜＜＜＜＜＜＜＜＜＜ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370517 详细配置：Linux dti-vps-srv85 2.6.18-194.3.1.el5.028stab069.6xen #1 SMP Wed May 26 18:35:38 MSD 2010 i686 GNU/Linux Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS 我自己是个新手，装了vmware和virtualbox都无法正常运行，哪位高手帮个忙 …
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 底下署名有你
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 还有罗姐
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 么子名？
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 罗姐是哪个？
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: jiero
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 不认识
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 可能我记错了
<archl> dddyyyyyy: 你看到的是哦呢leaf
<archl> dddyyyyyy:  这个人是 oneIeaf
<dddyyyyyy> archl: 额，可能是leaf
<dddyyyyyy> archl: 我记忆很差
<oneIeaf> 我是冒牌的
<oneIeaf> 你还真当我是一叶呀
<oneIeaf> 。。。。。
<dddyyyyyy> archl: 它们Nick太像了，我还真分辨不出
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 故意的呀
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 这里的人基本上都知道
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: ...
<oneIeaf> dddyyyyyy: 你是才来的？
<archl> oneIeaf: 他都不知道一叶是谁
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 我不知道
<oneIeaf> archl: 可能是吧。
<dddyyyyyy> oneIeaf: 偶真的不知道
<archl> dddyyyyyy: 一叶是老大，ubuntu中文最出名地人。
<oneIeaf> 你不知道没什么
<oneIeaf> 你知道我就行了
<dddyyyyyy> archl: 额，几乎不上ubuntu论坛
<dddyyyyyy> archl: 有问题一般是直接google寻求18m的帮助
<oneIeaf> 上这里来扯蛋就行了
<mars__> 扯撤更健康
<mars__> 这种聊天模式，如果换成win系统下，早被封了
<mars__> 绝对会成为色情聊天据点
<dddyyyyyy> 额，貌似现在还存在色情聊天站点，还能裸聊
<oneIeaf> 为什么呢
<oneIeaf> 为什么会被封呢
<oneIeaf> 其实这里的聊天记录都是明文的
<oneIeaf> 大家都可以查到得好的
<dddyyyyyy> 前两年在网吧玩时，见那网维大师的客户端上还真有激情聊天室，还能裸聊
<adam8157> roylez: gfrog Cherrot 刚出去吃饭了
<mars__> 以前的QQ聊天室突然之间就进不去了
<Cherrot> adam8157: 请问红帽招实习生么？
<dddyyyyyy> 要选专业了，谁给个建议
<adam8157> Cherrot: 招
<adam8157> Cherrot: 至少半年
<mars__> 红帽失身么
<mars__> 是什么
<Cherrot> adam8157: 这个没问题，技术上有什么要求么？ 我英语也还不错
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> adam8157: 这家伙和蛤蟆是一伙的。
<dddyyyyyy> 移动通信 网络优化 光纤通信 工程监理
<jiong> ..
<dddyyyyyy> 谁给个建议
<adam8157> Cherrot: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 - Adam's
<adam8157> iGoogle: 蛤蟆在百度
 * dddyyyyyy 求建议
<adam8157> dddyyyyyy: 这都啥哦
<iGoogle> adam8157: 笨蛋蛋，居然不理解意思。
<dddyyyyyy> adam8157: 专业
<adam8157> dddyyyyyy: 技校么?
<dddyyyyyy> adam8157: 额，也可以这么说吧
<adam8157> dddyyyyyy: 不像大学专业的名字
<dddyyyyyy> adam8157: 额，这是简称
<dddyyyyyy> 通信系统运行管理（通信工程设计与监理方向）专业
<dddyyyyyy> 移动通信技术（无线网路优化与维护方向）专业
<dddyyyyyy> 通信技术（光纤通信方向）专业
<dddyyyyyy> 移动通信技术专业
<Cherrot> adam8157: 看你的名字拼音像是个女的……
<dddyyyyyy> adam8157: 就这四个
<mars__>   
<mars__> Red Hat Inc. 是开放来源的软件和产品和提供全球性的服务的主导开发商和提供者。公司的产品包括Red Hat Linux操作系统。
<adam8157> Cherrot: 拿不是我的名字的拼音
<Cherrot> adam8157: 哦 :)
<adam8157> dddyyyyyy: 我都不喜欢
<dddyyyyyy> adam8157: 额，我也不喜欢，但得选一个
<adam8157> dddyyyyyy: 为啥只有这四个
<adam8157> dddyyyyyy: 研究生?
<dddyyyyyy> adam8157: 因为我是电信系的，so只有这四个
<gfrog_coding> Cherrot: adam8157 是个大美妞哦！
 * Cherrot 我的能力只能做 Intern Quality Engineer的实习生……
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 尼码
<Cherrot> gfrog_coding: Wow....
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: lol
<mars__> 新立得软件包需要装么
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: http://www.google.cn/music/search?q=airplanes+ii
<sevk> dddyyyyyy ⇪ ti: airplanes ii - 谷歌音乐搜索
<richardlxc> irssi中如何查询一个人的聊天记录？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 话说你该给邮箱搞个alias了，要不然我每次见到你的邮箱地址都会觉得发错了，因为我们这边还有个xiaoli
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 已经到处在用了, 迁移成本太高
<dddyyyyyy> 是李霞。。。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: alias之后原来的名字还可用啊
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyy: 你是 LOL_ ?
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 意义不大啊...
<adam8157> dddyyyyyy: 你看 你又被认出来了
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 那好吧，夏利同学，lol
<dddyyyyyy> adam8157: ...早被认出来了，又不会第一次
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: bingo
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyy: 看来我记性也不是太糟糕 lol
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: 我的记忆很差。。。
 * dddyyyyyy 不知该选哪个专业
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyy: 你要读研了？
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: 额，我上的是技校。。。
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyy: 我记得你不是已经大一了么 怎么还选专业
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: 这是大二的专业，现在要选
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyy: 真麻烦
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于java能编译不能运行的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370518 [size=150][size=150] [/size][/size]各位大神 我装了java 但是能编译 生成class文件，就是不能执行，请问怎么回事？（在网上看了很多帖子试了都不行，前几天还没事，就今天出问题了，囧） 我的环境变量设置为 PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/u …
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: 同感
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: 苦B的专业
<huntxu> roylez: 貴廠英文郵件標點後不加空格的人都有
<keyboard> 我要女人
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: airplanes II里最后那段rap感觉相当不错
 * huntxu 看得眼睛累 @_@
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyy: 在实验室 小声功放听着没感觉
<dddyyyyyy> Cherrot: 一连串的pretend，很好
<dddyyyyyy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airplanes_(song)
<sevk> dddyyyyyy ⇪ t: Airplanes (song) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jiong> 谁有python的视频教程?
<xiaomo> 还不如看书呢。
<imadper> 囧: 看书吧
<L-----D> 绝对看书好
<roylez> huntxu: 啥邮件？....
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪，给美女学生上课回来啦？
<tenzu> roylez: 木有上课, 早上听课去了
<roylez> tenzu: 有美女不...
<adam8157> roylez: roylez的野心是：『征服世界　』『做伪娘　』『推妹子　』  http://cn.shindanmaker.com/16073
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 测试你的野心beta1
<namoamitabuddha> 我这里 Lag 老是会跑大，怎么回事。
<roylez> adam8157: 你妹子
<huntxu> roylez: 某列表
<huntxu> adam8157: 我的都不敢貼了 TAT
<jiong> 我也发现了. 还是看书好. 视频神马的都很烂!!!
<jiong> 算了. 我放弃了!
<tenzu> roylez: 有丑女
<roylez> adam8157: adam8157的野心是：『变性　』『推妹子　』『征服AV界　』
<adam8157> huntxu: 哈哈 你的愿望很强烈啊
<roylez> adam8157: 果然兴趣独特
<adam8157> huntxu的野心是：『去火星』『猥琐正太　』『猥琐正太　』
<roylez> huntxu: ...
<imadper> RO
<huntxu> 為什麽我會兩個重復
<roylez> adam8157: eexpress的野心是：『变成超级赛亚人』『变性　』『征服AV界　』
<imadper> roylez: 话说, 你该跟唐凤学得..
<adam8157> huntxu: 因为你的那个愿望强烈
<dddyyyyyy> 变性，百合
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆不在么 hamo的野心是：『大魔王　』『搞基　』『征服AV界　』
<roylez> palomino|working: palomino的野心是：『上CCAV』『变性　』『上CCAV』
<adam8157> gfrog的野心是：『猥琐正太　』『魔法师　』『猥琐正太　』
<jiong> 寂寞的技术宅们!!!
<huntxu> palomino|working: 你那麽想上CCAV
<imadper> 囧: 你是要书吗? 还是继续要视频?
<roylez> jiong: 你是高手  jiong的野心是：『与比利搞基　』『搞基　』『搞基　』
<palomino|working> ........
<imadper> .....................
<jiong> ....
 * adam8157 learning python 太罗嗦了...
<huntxu> adam8157: learning python是傻瓜化的
<namoamitabuddha> 谁懂 Josephus 问题？
<jiong> imadper 视频叫什么名字
<imadper> jiong: youtube上面大把的呀
<jiong> - -! E文很烂...压力大!!
<imadper> jiong: ...先学英语, 后学python
<imadper> jiong: 直接看google python class就可以了
<jiong> ... 也对呢. 都是学习语言. 好吧你的建议很棒!我去试试!!!
<namoamitabuddha> jiong: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM0OTMzMzIw.html
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: SICP 1A: Overview and Introduction to Lisp - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<xiaomo> jiong, 直接 dive into python3 多好
<namoamitabuddha> jiong: http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book.html
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs
<jiong> 哈哈. 每次来这里求助,都感受颇多!! 寂寞男们~你们很棒~哈哈 .谢了!午餐去了...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: sicp和学python什么鬼关系?
<namoamitabuddha> 老掉
<roylez> jiong: 要去搞基就直说嘛...我们都知道
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你直接下线, 然后别上来了, 就不掉了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ^_^
<jiong> imadper o
<imadper> jiong: ?
<jiong> imadper  没啥. 走了 ~
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu系统，如何设置连接静态IP地址的网络呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370520 想知道如何系统终端的shell命令里。。实现呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hudie4000 — 2012-04-10 13:56
<tenzu> roylez: 我的野心怎么也是搞基搞基搞基
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<tenzu> roylez: 作者用心险恶
<roylez> tenzu: tenzu的野心是：『上CCAV』『征服AV界　』『去火星』
<roylez> tenzu: 还好啦
<tenzu> roylez: 还区分大小写
<tenzu> roylez: 你看看Tenzu, 我擦他大爷
<roylez> tenzu: 除了上火星这个比较难。前面俩愿望还是比较容易达成的
<roylez> adam8157: Adam8157的野心是：『魔法师　』『魔法师　』『去火星』
<roylez> tenzu: 没那个 jiong 的搞比利拉风
<adam8157> tenzu: 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<adam8157> tenzu: Tenzu的野心是：『搞基　』『搞基　』『搞基　』
 * tenzu 保证以后nick都是小写的
<roylez> tenzu: 二次元少女的tenzu，长着瓜子脸，身高170，粉红色直短发，GCUP，瞳色紫色，腹黑和弟控属性，是天才少女。
<roylez> tenzu: http://cn.shindanmaker.com/162207
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 你的二次元少女化形象
<imadper> roylez: 二次元少女的乐乐，长着长脸，身高135，绿色卷双马尾，CCUP，瞳色黄色，病气和男性恐惧属性，是天才少女。
<roylez> adam8157: 二次元少女的eexpress，长着小圆脸，身高150，紫色N多马尾，飞机场，瞳色银色，腹黑和中二属性，是变态少女。
<imadper> roylez: 这么好玩的网站哪里找的?
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<roylez> imadper: 厕所的门上看到的，你信不？
<imadper> roylez: 上面不是一般只留电话和qq吗?
<tenzu> imadper: 您门儿清啊
<imadper> tenzu: 恩, 京腔不错
<tenzu> 水牛来了
 * mayli 提问，freenode上还有别的中文频道么》?
<OTiux> @@
<imadper> mayli: 有不少台湾的
<OTiux> 还有 wikipedia-zh
<archl> roylez:  二次元少女的archl，长着小圆脸，身高135，绿色单马尾，DCUP，瞳色灰色，傲娇和兄控属性，是变态少女。
<mayli> OTiux: 略微有人说话的那种
<mayli> archl: DCUP
<imadper> mayli: 说了, 有不少台湾的, 用正体中文的
<archl> mayli:  d cup是什么？
<OTiux> mayli: 你去那边说话就是略微有人说话了
<archl> mayli: google得到的记过
<mayli> imadper: 例如？
<archl> roylez:  二次元少女的jiero，长着瓜子脸，身高180，黑色卷双马尾，GCUP，瞳色橙色，傲娇和男性恐惧属性，是白痴少女。 。。。
<imadper> mayli: 记不住, 你把/list的所有方将保存到一个文本里, 然后grep能找到
<MeaCulpa> mayli: fedora_zh, gentoo-cn, 都是死城
<MeaCulpa> mayli: 还有shlug, chinalug
<MeaCulpa> chinalug是英文频道...
<mayli> MeaCulpa: 死城
<mayli> jiong: GCUP!
<fhmdgxs> wo FCUP..白痴少女
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04竟然同时集成了emacs23和vim http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370521 优点想不通 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2012-04-10 14:17
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 推荐dive into python，简单易懂实用
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 剩下的问题编码中逐步解决就够了
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 官方tutor吧我
 * gfrog_coding 二次元少女的gfrog，长着瓜子脸，身高180，彩虹色直长发，FCUP，瞳色红色，强气和大小姐属性，是魔法少女。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 某些地方例子不太足够
<mao> 内存对齐和编译器有关还是系统有关
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 我觉得有语言底子没必要去按部就班
<adam8157> mao: 都
 * adam8157 meeting
<mao> adam8157: 我是32位linux，有一个结构体struct struct1{u_int16_t,u_int16_t,u_int32_t,u_int32_t},我这样定义结构体，内存对齐了没
<mao> adam8157: 编译器是gcc
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助 无法安装aircrack-ng http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370524 zhang@zhang-ThinkPad-E420:~$ sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng [sudo] password for zhang: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 现在没有可用的软件包 aircrack-ng，但是它被其它的软件包引用了。 这可能意味着这个 …
<fhmdgxs> mao: 内存对齐是编译器行为， 原因是编译器care平台， os跟对齐有关系么
<mao> fhmdgxs: 我不知道啊。
<zer4tul> 没关系
<mao> fhmdgxs: struct struct1{u_int16_t,u_int16_t,u_int32_t,u_int32_t},这个内存对齐了没
<imadper> mao: 对齐了吧
<mao> 我想用memcmp直接比较两个结构体的值是否相等
<imadper> mao: 前面两个组成了一个四字节, 后面两个四字节
<mao> imadper: 假如我把上述的结构体放到了另外一个结构体中，那不影响吧
<imadper> mao: 不影响...
<fhmdgxs> mao: 您这个不需要考虑对齐了没的
<fhmdgxs> mao: memcmp后面的长度用sizeof就行了
<mao> fhmdgxs: 为什么啊，不是说如果没对齐中间有不干净的数据会有影响吗
<fhmdgxs> mao: 因为编译器有字节对齐这个行为， 所以struct长度会变， 也就是逻辑上编译器会自动默认对齐结构体及结构体成员
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 但是, 填充的空间是随机数吧?
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 不填充， 是什么就是什么
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 不填充怎么对齐的?
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 对齐不就是填充成空洞嘛?
<mao> 换个说法，比如这样定义结构体struct struct1{16 ,32 ,16 ,32}
<imadper> mao: 恩, 会被对齐, 如果你的编译器摸认识pack 4的花
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我觉着对齐的动作就是修改访问结构体成员的偏移和sizeof之类的东西的结果
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 又咋会填充呢。。
<mao> imadper: {16 ,32 ,16 ,32}这个结构体占几个字节，是4*4个?
<imadper> mao: 恩, 是
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 那你复制的时候, memcpy,或者bzero的话, 用的可是填充后的大小
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 是的
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 对齐就是word对齐而已
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近btrfs升级系统的时候卡的厉害
<imadper> fhmdgxs: bzero又不关心你是什么数据类型, 只是得到地址和长度, 然后用0覆盖
<jiong> ...
<jyfl987> fhmdgxs: 逻辑上内存是按字节访问 其实是按机器的字长访问
<fhmdgxs> imadper: -> .之类的运算符也转换了 同学
<jyfl987> 有的机器是4-bytes 有的是 8-bytes
<imadper> jyfl987: 是被填充了吧?~
<jyfl987> imadper: 随你啊 反正是整存整取的
<mugebjgd> 显然不被填充
<mugebjgd> 所以声明了结构体之后必然memset下
<imadper> mugebjgd: 那是?
<jyfl987> 我还记得我以前在qbasic上搞压缩存储 就是在2-byte上动脑筋存2个1byte
<mugebjgd> 否则就是随机数
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 兄弟， 所谓的对齐， 是一个编译器的编译行为
<imadper> mugebjgd: 恩, 对
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 你看 mugebjgd 说的
<mugebjgd> imadper: fhmdgxs 说的一点没有问题 如果遇到了以前用过的内存区域 里面是什么那就还是什么
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 他说的没错
<fhmdgxs> 很正确
<mugebjgd> imadper: fhmdgxs | imadper: 兄弟， 所谓的对齐， 是一个编译器的编译行为
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 对呀, 所以memcmp的时候是有问题的
<mugebjgd> imadper: 编译器会优化 编译器可不帮你初始化内存
<imadper> mugebjgd: 对呀, 所以直接memcmp是有问题的, 如果初始化之后不bzero的话
<mugebjgd> imadper: 啥问题？
<imadper> mugebjgd: 但是 fhmdgxs 说的是没关系的, 会自动跳过去
<imadper> mugebjgd: 里面的空洞是随机数呀
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<mugebjgd> imadper: 出什么问题？
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 哥你使用东西的时候必须初始化下得对么。。
<mugebjgd> XD
<atmouse> 嘿，人挺多的么
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 你不bzero， 只一个一个成员赋值的话
<imadper> mugebjgd: 定义两个结构体之后, 用memcmp来比较的话, 就算其他的值一样, 空洞里的字节不一定一样呀
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 比较的时候， 请一个一个成员比较， 那样也没问题
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 刚才文这个问题的那个人要表达的是这个意思呀
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 如果要整体memcmp, 建议先memset
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 不是讨论怎么用, 是回答问这个问题的人的问题
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 他不是纠结什么对没对齐么， 编译器默认就对齐的， 只要你不改。。
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 还有啥对不对齐一说， 只有对齐大小变没变一说
<imadper> fhmdgxs: 他问了好多呢...
<fhmdgxs> imadper: 我这不是上班扯淡没看明白了。。我错了好么。。
<imadper> fhmdgxs: :)
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: XD
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 你好冤枉
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 没啊， 这块我也不太懂。。有人讨论挺好的
<mugebjgd> 最近btrfs卡的要死啊
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 这个字节对齐的行为很fuck的
<mugebjgd> 升级的时候cpu 100%
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 编译器行为
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 32，64， 或者读点2进制的文件数据出点crash, 基本都是这些玩意的事
<mao> imadper: fhmdgxs 你们说的我都明白了。我想要用memcmp比较两个结构体是否想等，要么内存对齐，这样不用赋值是不用考虑太多东西，要么在给结构体分配内存时memset一下，就像fhmdgxs建议的
<alvin_rxg> 啥叫字節對齊？
<imadper> mao: bzero好, 不容易错
<mao> imadper: 嗯
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 编译器优化
<mao> fhmdgxs: imadper 谢谢二位
<fhmdgxs> mao: 你比较就直接比较好了， 注意变量初始化。。我觉着你表达的跟我说的还是不是一个意思。。
<mugebjgd> mao: 网络数据包分析？
<fhmdgxs> mao: 谢毛。。终于有人理我了 我谢谢你。。。。
<alvin_rxg> 就是說，寫代碼的時候不用關心的咯？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 需要关心
<mao> mugebjgd: 嗯
<alvin_rxg> :|
<mugebjgd> mao: 做过
<jyfl987> kandu怎么还没来
<mao> mugebjgd: srcip,dstip,srcport,dstip
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这里哪个会写汇编器的？
<mao> mugebjgd: srcip,dstip,srcport,dstport
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 我也写过一个类似dpi的东西
<mugebjgd> mao: 当时都没考虑性能 直接拉出来比较的
<huntxu> jyfl987: 拜，都開始寫匯編器了 = =
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 跪拜
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 膜拜
 * mugebjgd 吼：楼下保持队形
<mao> jyfl987: 膜拜
<jyfl987> 给自己的一个vm写一个有什么奇怪的
<jyfl987> 何况我是找别人帮忙 额
<huntxu> jyfl987: 你還寫了vm！再拜
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 裸体跪拜
<mugebjgd> jyfl987: 牛逼 还拜
<mao> jyfl987: 再拜
<alvin_rxg> 燒柱香
<alvin_rxg> 字節對齊，我從來沒關心過的說……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 普通程序员不用关心 在对性能要求高 还有对内存有特别的使用要求的时候才会考虑
<alvin_rxg> 醬紫
<Cherrot> roylez: 用LyX做表格时，如果两个跨行单元格连在一起就没有边框了，主席怎么解决的？
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 写个程序如果32,64位平台都跑的话， 写的不考究可能会遇到这种问题
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 编译新手，关于编译的N个疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370527 呵呵，都是从新手过来的，别见笑了。 直接说下主题。 1.编译后，程序的文件默认存放到哪儿？ 2.编译后，当前目录是否已无用？可删除否？ 3.对于没有卸载脚本的程序，编译后如何卸载？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 guaicai — 2012-04-10 15:08
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 比如某处struct length hardcode了， 就傻逼了
<alvin_rxg> fhmdgxs: 不懂。
<jiong>  强势围观!!
<alvin_rxg> fhmdgxs: 舉個例子
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 都是很简单的逻辑， 32位， 64位平台 因为对齐这个行为， 可能让相同的一个结构体 有不同的长度对吧
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，長度不同了又如何？
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 然后你代码中使用这个结构体长度的时候 硬编码写死了 比如说写成32位的长度了， 那么在64位系统上就会各种傻逼
<alvin_rxg> 好吧……我還沒這麼傻逼過……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就会喀嚓 core dump
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 他要是crash了还好， 要不是 出点轻微状况你还不好找
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很多控制程序都是直接写shm的
<fhmdgxs> alvin_rxg: 有点开源代码你想抄一段的时候就要注意点
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大片的shm就会很敏感
<alvin_rxg> 我從來不知道 int, float 是多大的…嗯，真的不知道，每次上限還得 INT_MAX 之類的
<alvin_rxg> http://www.weibo.com/1494759712/ydXIAf7fu
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 月光博客的微博 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 这是谁？ 好眼熟的
<alvin_rxg> 龍威廉
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不认识
<alvin_rxg> 說起來，是不是習慣不好，就導致了“字節對齊”問題？
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/27540275/
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 《C++ Primer》一书极不适合我国“国情”
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/27542179/
<alvin_rxg> c++ primer 這麼難？
<caleb-> 为毛总是有一堆傻逼看不懂反讽之类的文章？
<alvin_rxg> 我是傻逼。 xD
<alvin_rxg> 我是對這句有疑問 -->> “不客气地说，恐怕你们的大学老师也搞不定《C++ Primer》，更别说拿这本书教学生了。”
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装xfce后进去桌面还是gnome的 郁闷啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370531 在新立得里搜xubuntu-desktop安装的 能够进xfce界面 开始桌面也是xfce的但是稍过一会就变成gnome的壁纸和桌面文件了 统计信息: 发表于 由 a5516322 — 2012-04-10 15:32
<L-----D> alvin_rxg, 有可能吧 至少我觉得当初我们大学老师都不咋样
<alvin_rxg> 好吧…
<alvin_rxg> 誤人子弟的不少…
<Cherrot> 我买这本书了%
<L-----D> 不过话说回来 越往上走 学不需要把一门语言掌握的多透彻
<L-----D> 所以你也不能说那些老师不行，不过他们确实不负责任
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<hamo> adam8157: 弹一个...
<huntxu> adam8157: 再彈一個
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: effective c++不错
<alvin_rxg> 先把手頭的看完
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你学电的也搞c++，让我们这些职业码工压力很大啊
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你今天没课?
<L-----D> mugebjgd, 多一些垫脚石你才能爬的更高啊
<alvin_rxg> 明天開始
<mugebjgd> L-----D: @@
<adam8157> hamo: huntxu 刚在开会 cc mao jyfl987
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 侧边栏不能激活 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370533 设置自动隐藏，设置左边激活，侧边栏倒是隐藏了，可是无法激活！请问怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 21sta — 2012-04-10 15:40
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<mugebjgd> L-----D: alvin_rxg 老师是领进门 修行在个人
<L-----D> 老师是SB 修行在个人
<mugebjgd> L-----D: alvin_rxg 老师没说让你看那书 你就不看了？ 大学不是传授知识的地方 是传授你如何自学的地方
<alvin_rxg> 真沒看過……
<hamo> L-----D: 说老师是SB...你得想想你比老师强到哪...
<hamo> L-----D:  如果你没有他强，就总有可以学习的地方
<mugebjgd> hamo: 学生很多都比老师强
<L-----D> 现在的大学老师 都想着搞三产 骗研究经费
<L-----D> 能力不是最重要的 关键是态度问题
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 大学老师好职业
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 不是啥好职业 就是能混到大城市户口而已
<L-----D> 嗯 很多学科也没什么研究经费
<L-----D> 做过学校的项目就知道了 现在那些学校领导的素质 比国企的都差
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 我觉着挺闲的。。所以好， 大城市户口要是应届生去个一般往上的单位应该都还有机会
<L-----D> 那不如公务员 更闲 还没有职称的压力
<fhmdgxs> L-----D: 弄个研究岗好混吧， 教学岗也就是评个副教授就得， 只要不想往上爬 应该比公务员清闲
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 你喜欢清闲？ 但是钱少
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 兄弟， 天朝当码农是新一代农民工待遇， 还累的早衰
<L-----D> 农民工还是要辛苦多了
<mugebjgd> fhmdgxs: 这倒是实话
<L-----D> 不过民工工资也不低
<L-----D> 年薪10w不用上税
<L-----D> 大有人在
<fhmdgxs> mugebjgd: 看我20多长一张40多的脸容易么
<mugebjgd> L-----D: 年薪10w还高？
<mugebjgd> L-----D: 你不看看现在的物价
<L-----D> 那你要横向比较 你不做民工 你去工厂里
<L-----D> 做到死也就5000一个月 还得全勤
<L-----D> 还得交税
<mugebjgd> L-----D: 直接抢银行
<mugebjgd> L-----D: 抢的人多了就便成了路
<mao> 斐波那契（Fibonacci）散列法的算法index = (value * 2654435769) >> 28
<mao> 还有一个写的是index = (value * 2654435769) >> 18，
<mao> 哪个对啊
<L-----D> 直接调用Fibonacci函数 肯定对
<mao> L-----D: c语言有这样的函数吗
<L-----D> 肯定有现成的库带的
<huntxu> mao: 好像都差不多額...
<huntxu> mao: 你直接試試就知道了嘛
<mao> huntxu: 是不是这个移位可以随便啊
<huntxu> mao: 這就難說了
<huntxu> mao: 但是18和28,都很接近前兩者和等于後面那個，很小誤差
<mao> huntxu: 好吧，随便用个吧
<fhmdgxs> mao: 你的value是什么type的
<fhmdgxs> mao: hashtable size多大
<sevk> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 对UNITY不满意？那就自己开发个DE玩。完整记录我自己开发+搭配的linux环境，个人认为是一个简单的DE。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370538 ubuntu公开发行的有4种DE：UNITY（默认）、KDE（KUBUNTU默认）、XFCE4（XUBUNTU默认）、LXDE（LUBUNTU默认） 除此之外，ubuntu源里面有几十种wm（窗口管理器）、panel …
<mao> fhmdgxs: 十万个吧
<huntxu> mao: 28出來的值小呢
<huntxu> mao: >>> by18(5) + by18(8) - by18(13)
<huntxu> -1
<huntxu> >>> by28(5) + by28(8) - by28(13)
<huntxu> 0
<huntxu> mao: http://www.brpreiss.com/books/opus4/html/page214.html 應該只和乘上的那個數字有關
<roylez> Cherrot: 没遇到过
<sevk> huntxu,啥网址y Fibonacci Hashing
<roylez> Cherrot: 你是说两个格子join之后吗？要不截图给我看
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez: 怎么了您
<roylez> adam8157: 点名嘛
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 码字蛙
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog_coding> roylez: .
<huntxu> palomino|working: 踐踏樂樂
 * gfrog_coding 代码越写越蛋疼，放着好好的try-except不用，结果搞出来一坨C-style的tag跳转，真是弱爆了
<roylez> adam8157: 青蛙写代码，蛋蛋疼了
<adam8157> huntxu: 红了?
<jyfl987> c11出来了
<huntxu> adam8157: 嗯，莫名其妙
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: tr-except代价有点高
<adam8157> huntxu: a股涨跌都是莫名其妙
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 嘛代价？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: tag的代价就是极度牺牲可读性
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 要有个类似vm的东西 额
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 好吧，其实我都不太care这点损失，因为在框架里都已经try了无数层了，我写的这点玩意就是在这无数层try中间的那么一段。
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 你写的是cpp的try还是py的？
<jyfl987> or java?
<huntxu> py吧
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: py呗，平生最讨厌cpp跟java
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 居然跟我一样
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: py里哪里有tag跳？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 所以说类似tag
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: if-elif加func模拟
 * gfrog_coding 看起来就蛋疼
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 挫
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 有妙招没？
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: table-driven
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 嗳，有点道理哦
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 很优雅 而且可以用 defaultdict注册个默认注册 非常爽
<jyfl987> 默认处理
 * gfrog_coding 其实感觉症结似乎是用py表达数据结构不熟，有些结构不会写，囧。
<jyfl987> py有什么纠结的 你都用py了 还有什么好纠结的
<jyfl987> 热点就用c实现
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: no c，no cpp
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 跑的架构太复杂了，没法挨个编一遍
<jyfl987> :-) lua更超前 结构就一种 就是table 额
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 你为何会用py呢 你们红毛还有用py的项目？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 嗯，你说的有道理，我再去造一遍轮子
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 。。。 多得是
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 说下
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: yum anaconda vdsm
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 你们不是纯shell啊？
<MeaCulpa> :)
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 日常就 数字，字符串，列表，哈希 这四大类型 哪里有什么别的类型？
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 业务逻辑啦，
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 目前内部倡导糙猛快，于是就乱成一坨
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 当然不是
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 那基本上都是可以用哈希和列表搞定的 不过效率嘛就。。。
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 嗯，我们大量用到了字典，效果。。。 惨不忍睹
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: 你是說vdsm你也有份麽 = =
<jyfl987> 我现在写py都狂用列表推倒式 基本不用for while了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 你们自己不熟悉那一套而已
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 我在vdsm下一层工作，哈哈
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 嘛一套？ 字典？
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: 下一層是物理的還是邏輯的
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: 對哦，忘了你是libvirt = =
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: 正在酝酿给vdsm贡献点代码啥的，毕竟我写的玩意也是近似vdsm的功能
<gfrog_coding> huntxu: nope， kvm
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 那倒不是 是 collections和 itertools那一套工具 那里面的工具掌握了 写代码又短又快 不过可读性会向perl靠拢
<huntxu> gfrog_coding: 近似的功能？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那就入了妖道了
<jyfl987> gfrog: map reduce zip 这些你经常用么？
<huntxu> gfrog: 鄙team也有一個跟著kvm/qemu的...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 管他呢 py自己屁股也不干净
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，那套货太诡异了，我们绝对接受不了这么妖孽的代码
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :P List comprehension不错
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 排序个objecgt 刚刚的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 擦 你这么说 玩函数式编程的人是不会放过你的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 目前我在尝试多用用
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我的 for in 都是用 列表推倒式实现的 lol
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你说hama嘛？ 无视他，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> hashkell众，出来击杀蛙哇
<mao> c语言，index = (value * 2654435769)，提示warning: this decimal constant is unsigned only in ISO C90
<jyfl987> gfrog: 这里好多 lisp haskell群众 你还是小心点为好
<gfrog> huntxu: 其实是kvm-autotest
<mao> 肿么办
<gfrog> huntxu: 写到最后变成了一个管理工具
<huntxu> gfrog: 囧
<jyfl987> 我找个我的列表推倒式片段给你看看
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我说python里面用函数式编程比较妖孽，跟lisp众有啥关系。。
<jyfl987> 有了 我有个 coreutil,是用来装载一些工具函数的 可以给你看看
<gfrog> huntxu: 构造qemu cli、状态监控、host控制、storage、network，该有的都有了
<gfrog> huntxu: 就是没个方便的接口暴露出来罢了。
<jyfl987> http://codepad.org/naNdHyoY    gfrog 看那个 _install函数的实现 lol
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Python code - 20 lines - codepad
<huntxu> gfrog: 這不是，又一個libvirt-like麽
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<gfrog> huntxu: 对。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 如何？
<jyfl987> to_loads = [(k,v) for (k,v) in globals().items() if type(v) in
<jyfl987>                     _ALLOW_TYPES and not k.startswith('_')]
<jyfl987>     to_loads = to_loads if cover else [(k,v) for k,v in to_loads if k not in env]
<gfrog> jyfl987: 哦，我们还得考虑兼容性，所以基本都在用2.4的语法写，所以。。。 就用最直白的方法来算了
<jyfl987>     env.update(dict(to_loads))
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: -_-!
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那又何必写py
<gfrog> jyfl987: 历史遗留问题
<jyfl987> 我们用的2.5 结果 itertools里好多新工具不能用 nnd
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 现在你知道我的代码了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: http://pastebin.com/grE4NEGK
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 要论行数算工钱 我得亏死
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这部分的话，貌似我们也能用到这程度，不过不是大面积用了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我好像多年前这样搞，后来跑爆了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你这就不叫用脚本语言了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 脚本语言 哪里需要自己关系他是qsort还是别的实现
<MeaCulpa> :)
 * gfrog 继续抠腚去了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我现在都是管道出去给unix sort...
 * tenzu 给抠腚的递个小棍儿
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额 好无聊 有py用 何苦
<MeaCulpa> 要彻底反码工，反编程
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要有System Engineer的腔调
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 这个快速排序会爆。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 恩，直接爆掉
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: python可以当胶水使，也不错的
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 你抠后面，美女抠前面，真般配 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 红军激情演绎芬兰神曲Poika Saunoo - AcFun.tv
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 啥叫爆
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 直接拿object 干，撑不住了
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 本来就是当胶水语言用啊 你用py还去控制细节就太扯淡了
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽真体贴，搅屎棍都奉上了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 数字全相同 O(n^2)
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: shell十几年前就有双向管道了，你们还要py?
<tenzu> roylez: 扣完了棍儿刮
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: list(itertools.cycle([1,2])) 这一句就可以跑爆 额
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 历史遗留问题嘛，谷歌的老兄们留下的这坨玩意
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_coding: 要有Linux工程师的觉悟
<namoamitabuddha> jyfl987: 直接全 1 就爆了。
<jyfl987> namoamitabuddha: :-)
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上班看，带感 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac228879/
<gfrog_coding> MeaCulpa: 贵司一大牛正在用shell向这坨python发起挑战
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 问个弱智问题， 我想用python抓取irrsi的输出， 并在程序中给irrsi输入该咋搞
<jyfl987> 我刚才在学pickle里的那个基于stack的语言 成功把我司的rpcserver给搞卡住了
<namoamitabuddha> 还是用堆排序吧……
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: irssi有log
<roylez> adam8157: 红军那芬兰歌的字幕居然被清了，造孽
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 类似的cli程序呢
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 你要想直接抓irssi, 就要折腾pty, 还不如直接连irc服务器了
<alvin_rxg> irssi 有 fifo 還是啥的
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: fifo的有个客户端，ii
<mayli> fhmdgxs: 看看irssi插件把
<Zypeh> 如何在irc做个机器人啊？
<fhmdgxs> 我就想搞个kk玩。。其实
 * Cherrot 为什么java这么被鄙视……
<fhmdgxs> Zypeh: 对的
<adam8157> roylez: 你上班还看啊...
<Zypeh> fhmdgxs, ？
<roylez> adam8157: 必须的啊
<fhmdgxs> Zypeh: 我也想搞个玩
<roylez> adam8157: 也不看看我是谁
<alvin_rxg> 做個 irc 麻將吧
<alvin_rxg> 🀀 🀁 🀂 🀃 🀄 🀅 🀆
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: py的话，给你指个明路，pip install irclib
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: py如果搞类似cli程序的话 有通用的明路么
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 啥叫搞cli程序
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 你要curse?
<MeaCulpa> curse库当然有吧
<MeaCulpa> 还是说你指的是argparser?
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 不是的， 我写个Py,可以抓一些ncurses程序或者不急于curses程序的输出， 并给他们输入， 就是做机器人的逻辑
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 然后这个py咋写啊
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 这不是做机器人的逻辑...
<MeaCulpa> curse要搞死你的
<MeaCulpa> 没事去招惹curse干嘛...
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: 我总得有输出， 输入才能做吧。。
<roylez> fhmdgxs: dialog --stdout ....
<jiero> roylez: 乐乐装mumble，我要听你得声音。
<alvin_rxg> 或者 weechat，它支持 python
<roylez> jiero: 装你妹
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 不是和你说了么，irc是网络传输，直接抓输出即可
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 干嘛要通过irssi
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 你非要从客户端走，可以去看看屁精的libpurple
<fhmdgxs> 懂的， 我是说有没有抓客户端程序输出， 并输入的通用逻辑
<dddyyyyyy> roylez: +1
<MeaCulpa> fhmdgxs: 不知道~ expect 自己狂写
<fhmdgxs> MeaCulpa: ..好吧
<roylez> adam8157: 图片全没了 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac322203/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 想找老婆？这才是帝都男人们的平均战斗力！ - AcFun.tv
<MeaCulpa> pexpect
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac213736/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 三遍以后我就忘了原版怎么唱的了。。。 - AcFun.tv
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 真是喝水都塞牙缝，停电都能让windows 7启动不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370541 先声明我是个菜鸟，看我ID ，UID就知道了 ，但是喜欢瞎折腾 先简单描叙下我遇到的问题： 环境： window 7旗舰版硬盘完全安装Kubuntu11.10，挂载在win 7未分区的G盘下，用EasyBCD引导安装完成，双系统启动一切顺利。 之 …
 * MeaCulpa irssi, mutt这种东西不好，curse这种Gui忒麻烦那
<adam8157> roylez: pm
<mayli>  
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: irclib很差劲
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 够用即可
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不过ii更好些
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那个没有发送控制的  发快了会被+b
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不会，自己等嘛
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这种东西应该是库实现的 自己等太挫了
<jyfl987> 就算自己等 如果几个频道 你怎么知道会不会刚好撞上在一起发送 被服务器认为是flood呢
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 自己再做一个库
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 额 果然是大公司
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 。。。
<dddyyyyyy> dropbox给我发信息让我扩展空间
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 『求助』主文件夹图标全没了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370542 『求助』 近几天安装软件，卸载软件频繁。 刚刚开机,就发现主文件夹里面是这个样子， 请帮帮忙,如何恢复原来显示效果？ 截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 bobodisk — 2012-04-10 17:24
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 自己做锁
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这种东西就是要实现个发送队列 在库这级别就实现了时间间隔 你初始化的时候设置下就ok了 后面根本就不应该要程序员来操心这事
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 额，另找它库吧你
<mars__> 下雨了
<mars__> 雷阵雨
<mars__> 好大啊
<mars__> 有没有人，可以用chinese聊天
<adam8157> mars__: 哪里下雨?
<user8888> :)
<user8888> 这里有没有对股票比较在行的？
<user8888> 对有个问题不太懂，中国的概念股，在国外上市，由于存在财务问题，被做空了，这种方式是怎么赚钱的？
<palomino|working> 做空嘛
<palomino|working> 先卖后买
<user8888> palomino|working: 似乎不是那么简单吧？
<user8888> palomino|working: 具体说说看怎么赚钱的？
<user8888> palomino|working: 刚看到了一个概念，稍微了解了一点，但是仍然不是很懂
<palomino|working> 我先借点股票来卖掉
<palomino|working> 然后说你这公司如何如何有问题
<palomino|working> 把股价砸下去
<palomino|working> 然后买回来还
<user8888> palomino|working: 哦，看来你说到关键点了，
<user8888> palomino|working: 确实，如你所说的方式赚钱的
<user8888> palomino|working: 不过，借股票这个是怎么回事情？股票也可以借的吗？
<user8888> palomino|working: 我就是对借股票这个感觉比较奇怪
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<GNUdog> freeflying: it is said that gonna rain this evening
<alvin_rxg> vim 可以使用 hunspell 麼？
<palomino|working> 我也觉得挺奇怪的 , user8888
<palomino|working> 不过确实有这么做的机构。估计有别的办法能通过这个赚钱
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<user8888> palomino|working: 原来你也不知道怎么借啊，哈哈，
<palomino|working> :)
<adam8157> GNUdog: 郊县已经雷阵雨了
<user8888> palomino|working: 按理应该有这样的机制才行
<palomino|working> 国内好像不许吧
<fhmdgxs> 回不了家了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 擦擦擦
<user8888> palomino|working: 国内据说有类似的方式
<palomino|working> :o
<user8888> palomino|working: 好像叫做融券之类的
<palomino|working> :o
<huntxu> user8888: 這叫賣空
<huntxu> user8888: 借來賣，到期買回來還
<huntxu> user8888: 國內應該沒有
<mars__> 现在雨小了
<jyfl987> huntxu: 有的 房地产商都是卖空
<jyfl987> 先贷款 或者先卖楼花
<user8888> huntxu: 卖空我也知道，好像叫做卖空机制，国内有一种叫做融券的
<user8888> huntxu: 只是，我对卖空过程中的那个  借股票  手段比较奇怪，股票也可以借的吗？
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu 12.04编译android4.0出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370546 本人升级到12.04，但是工作需要，编译android 4.0的代码。出现以下错误，目前还没解决。请教各位大侠，知道的告诉小弟，谢谢啊。 host Executable: nvflash (out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/nvflash_intermediates/nvflash) out/host/linux-x86/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/lib …
<huntxu> user8888: 可以啊，為什麽不行？
<user8888> jyfl987: 房地产商，什么意思？
<user8888> jyfl987: 哦，你说的这个应该不一样
<jyfl987> user8888: 房地产商的运作就跟卖空一样的
<user8888> huntxu: 那借过来的股票，是否和借钱一样要给利息的？另外，如果买过来的过程中，股票的涨跌是否影响还股票时候的价格？
<huntxu> user8888: http://www.sse.com.cn/sseportal/ps/zhs/sjs/rzrq_home.shtml 上交所
<sevk> huntxu,啥网址y 上海证券交易所_融资融券专栏
<samson> 交叉编译....曾经学习过...现在全忘记了...
<huntxu> user8888: 借東西肯定要有利息啊
<huntxu> user8888: 還的時候借多少股票就還多少股票，跟價格無關
<user8888> huntxu: 有没有对应的专业术语之类的，我准备去查一查。否则老是看经济类相关新闻之类的，都看不懂了。
 * gfrog_coding 真的下雨了 cc adam8157 
<huntxu> user8888: 就是賣空、融券啊
 * gfrog_coding 擦，才骑了一天车就下雨。。。
<user8888> huntxu: 我查查看
<huntxu> user8888: 你借100股，每股100塊，三個月，三個月到期後，每股跌倒一塊，你買100股回來，還回去就完了
<huntxu> user8888: 結果你賺了(100-1)*99
<huntxu> user8888: 結果你賺了(100-1)*100
<user8888> huntxu:  主要是，卖空这个，我以前一直理解就是将股票清仓的意思，可能一直就理解错误了
<huntxu> user8888: 最簡單的模式是這樣，但是漲的情況下，就涉及保証金
<jyfl987> huntxu: 借股不还利息的？
<huntxu> jyfl987: 利息假設為0
<jyfl987> huntxu: 那如果有利息 是不是也是还股票？
<jyfl987> 如果没利息 那不是成了出借双方的对赌了
<huntxu> jyfl987: 利息不知道咋算哦，應該也是還股票？
<user8888> huntxu: 那对于借出股票的来说，将股票借出的动机是通过利息赚钱吗？
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 我    有伞
<huntxu> user8888: 多頭就可以借出啊
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 现在就去抢。。
<user8888> huntxu: 多头借出的动机是什么？对他们是怎么赚钱的？
<user8888> huntxu: 对于空头，我现在大概知道他们的赚钱的方式了
<huntxu> user8888: 對股票有信心，收利息，而且，有可能，多頭的股票本身也是借來的，lol
 * adam8157 afk
<user8888> huntxu: 听你一说，看起来还挺复杂的。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 纠结要不要去 BLUG 了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 为了mug 去吧
<huntxu> user8888: 本來就很煩人啊...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 改天让老候给我寄过来就好了
<huntxu> user8888: 多頭是買空的嘛，就跟空頭的賣空對應
 * GNUdog 怕下雨啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<user8888> huntxu: 恩，听你上面一说，开始对空头和多头的概念有个印象了。
 * huntxu afk
<user8888> huntxu: 咋你的字体是繁体字，你是台湾同胞？
<huntxu> user8888: 我只是覺得繁體好看...
 * adam8157 afk
<user8888> huntxu: 不是吧？看着还是少许有点别扭。
<user8888> huntxu: 你倒是对金融相关还挺了解的
<mars__> 雨后空气好闻
<mars__> 怎么没人说话咯
<houge> 今天貌似Anonymous要对墙发动大型攻击！？Twitter上转发了很多关于这方面的消息。
<vic> 好事啊
<houge> 嗯，现在国内貌似还没有正式的Anonymous成员
<Zypeh> houge, 新闻
<Zypeh> houge, 求新闻
<houge> Chinese government sweet dreams ;] Great Firewall - Power: 100% ... 90% .. 50% ... 20% ... Power off. #GFW will be dead soon. #Anonymous
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • shell or vim 如何在vim中或用别的工具，删除一个文本文件中，除了给定的POSIX字符集以外的其他字符？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370550 如想保留[:alpha:] 和 [:digit:]字符，其他字符都删除 如何做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cao627 — 2012-04-10 18:18
<houge> 转自twitter
<user8888> huntxu: 请问一个具体的关于股票的问题：前一段时间，中国概念股做国外上市，由于财务问题，被做空，这个过程中，亏钱的主要是哪些人？
<user8888> houge: 今天吗？
<user8888> houge: 咋没有感觉到墙的变化啊
<houge> user8888: 不晓得，刚刚看见的
<user8888> 如果对gfw造成重创，我准备大举庆祝，哈哈哈哈哈哈
<devil_wang> SGI performance是什么意思？
<devil_wang> SGI 是什么概念？
<user8888> devil_wang: SGI似乎是一个公司吧？
<houge> 最近观察下
<piggybox> user8888: 亏钱的是股东
<user8888> piggybox: 主要是那部分股东？
<user8888> piggybox: 看一些经济评论，似乎说对中国的公司很不利，而美国的那些做空的机构赚到了，不知道具体是什么意思
<fengya90> 匿名者那些个攻击也就小打小闹吧，能干掉墙，我还是不信的
<user8888> piggybox: 另外，既然中国的公司到美国上市是为了圈钱，那么被做空之类的有什么关系？反正发行股票的时候，已经圈到钱了。
<piggybox> user8888: 公司自己有问题早晚要暴露出来，不能怪别人只针对中国公司
<piggybox> user8888: 发行的股票一般只是总体股份的一小部分而已
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: schlecker没了
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你被 schlecker 裁员了？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 买不到好的洗手液了
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: rossman
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: rossman 没吗？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 没看过
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<richardlxc> raining
<richardlxc> http://cnbeta.com/articles/181801.htm
<sevk> richardlxc ⇪ ti: 腾讯定制Android系统“tita”上线不久被关闭_Tencent 腾讯_cnBeta.COM
<vic> 星际迷航  好看吗
<alvin_rxg> 太深奥了，我看不懂
<febboy> 各位，查询软件的时候，前面现实的p代表什么？
<febboy> i代表已经安装了， p代表什么？
<vic> 没有找到在线播放的
<febboy> ？？？
<mugebjgd> vic: 有
<mugebjgd> vic: veetle上有
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac309322/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 关于羊腰子的秘密 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> ...
<alvin_rxg> febboy: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s02s02.html#figureCurrentFlag
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y algebraicthunk.net
<sevk> 新 编译或打包 • 官方打包是用那些参数编译的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370558 很多软件的乱码搜索得到的答案都是要自己编译 但自己编译各个软件应怎样加参数啊？例如我的火狐flash不正常显示，想要自己编译一次应用怎样的参数编译？ 怎么查看deb是用什么参数编译的呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2012-04- …
<alvin_rxg> 梁静茹 - 原来你也唱过我的歌(粤语)
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 梁静茹唱过你的歌？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 你上次邀请我看的就这个？？？？ http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac324719/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • locale.gen 和rc.conf里的zh_cn.utf-8 utf-8有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370563 这几个一直搞不清， 是不是一个是正确显示汉字的，还有一个是把界面语言搞成中文的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-04-10 19:49
<caleb-> febboy: purge? <- 猜的
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=370566
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 企图打开 google 网上论坛碰到问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 升级到12.04 beta2 无法选择中文 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370567 RT 以前11.10是可以的，我安装了语言包，但是 汉语(中国)这个选项始终是灰色的无法选择 不知道是不是12.04根本没有中文版的啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 timer_yin — 2012-04-10 20:16
<Freebuilder> 今夜无人？
<jary_p> Freebuilder: 貌似有点冷清
<LOL_> roylez_: 那个妹妹好开放
<andyhou> Freebuilder: 是个强迫接受英文版的好机会
<Freebuilder> andyhou, 什么？
<andyhou> Freebuilder: 用英文版啊
<LOL_> roylez_: 那个话筒上写着套套堂，不过貌似介绍男用的比较多，想看女用的。。。
<Freebuilder> andyhou, 我宁可蛋疼
<andyhou> Freebuilder: 那你用linux岂不是很矛盾
<Freebuilder> andyhou, 矛盾什么？
<LOL_> 好希望能去巴黎高师转一圈
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 巴黎高师是什么
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 额，巴黎高等师范学校
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 干嘛去？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 为了看法国妞？
<user8888> piggybox: 什么意思？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 参观下当年那些牛人所在的学校是啥样
<user8888> piggybox: 那不管怎么样，钱总是圈到了吧？
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 什么牛人？
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 额，很多，我其实也忘了，很久前我是记得的，但现在忘光了，我的记忆很差，
<mugebjgd> LOL_: 你老高寿？
<andyhou> test
<sevk> andyhou, .. ..  ㍬ 
<LOL_> mugebjgd: 第一个是巴黎高师，第二个就是哥廷根大学，第三个就是莫斯科大学，这是很久前的一个愿望，希望能去这几个地方参观下，我今年多大你不是知道吗
<HajasLm> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%AB%98%E7%AD%89%E5%B8%AB%E7%AF%84%E5%AD%B8%E6%A0%A1
<sevk> HajasLm ⇪ t: 高等師範學校 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<Freebuilder> 蛋疼的谷歌，蛋疼的天朝
<HajasLm> 看了一下著名校友  好所菲爾茲獎得主 不过一个也不认识 :(
<Freebuilder> 有没有免费的邮件列表服务器？
<samson> 巴黎高师?
<LOL_> Freebuilder: 163好像提供邮件列表
<HajasLm> samson, 是的
<samson> 你是巴黎高师的?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu源？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370570 给个链接！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 biopu — 2012-04-10 20:39
<HajasLm> 我不是
<samson> 哦.....
<LOL_> 象牙塔
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的天堂伞又隔屁了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgwNDg5NTY0.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 超强雨伞 BIRDIEPAL德国风暴伞 极限测试 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<mudan> ^
<HajasLm> 我听一个朋友说过 她妈妈是 不过后来 没继续读了
<samson> 哦,ens啊....
<HajasLm> 嗯
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: Google Groups 不行吗？
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧
<samson> 巴黎高师的确牛逼
<LOL_> 听说那个学校不发毕业证
<samson> 但是巴黎大学牛逼的太多了....
<samson> 啊?.....
<HajasLm> X ？ 矿大？ 还有。。。
<samson> 这个倒是没有听说过
<LOL_> 这是我想起了那个外星人 冯 诺依曼
<samson> polytech
<samson> paris 1.2.3.4.5.....
<Kandu> 這段，我這兒輸出「8」, http://paste.debian.net/162728/  正確情況?
<samson> 你自己往上加呗
<HajasLm> samson, plytech = X
<LOL_> 貌似还有一个法国高工
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我的没出过问题 HTTPS访问，而且还是多个Google帐户
<iMadper> freenode的irc端口除了6667/8001, 还有哪些?
<samson> 额,好吧
<samson> 我以前都叫polytech的....
<samson> 个人觉得paris 6也不错
<samson> 毕竟居里夫人的嘛
<samson> 当然,INSA也是好的...
<samson> 要是能进insa,我也就满足了.....
<LOL_> 10个菲尔兹得主，
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 有人自己拼凑过小的linux么？ 我想跑一个能运行w3m的小系统。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370571 rbt 有这方面资料么，好像说起来挺简单一个内核，一些命令的程序，一套目录结构 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-04-10 21:04
<zmcbb30> DawnFantasy:
<zmcbb30> roylez roylez_ 金老板
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 包子头
<zmcbb30> 哦
<zmcbb30> 竟然是活的
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 现在你用ubuntu否 ?
<roylez_> zmcbb30: debian/arch
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 高级货哦
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 你改用windows了？
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 没办法 , 用win7
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 也是高级货啊
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 那台hiweed还在用 , 不过貌似主板电池没电
<roylez_> ...
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 基于ubuntu 6.06 LTS  内核 2.6.13-26
<roylez_> zmcbb30: Linux bender 3.2.13-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 24 09:10:39 CET 2012 x86_64 Genuine Intel(R) CPU U7300 @ 1.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 都不知道隔了多少代了
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 是啊
<zjx1990> 好用就行
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 靠...高级货啊 , Intel(R) CPU U7300 , 我还在用 AMD athlonXP 2500+
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 我这个也out了吧
<samson> 我还是Intel CPU T5870呢.....
<zjx1990> 我比你还低 T5750。。。。
<zmcbb30> roylez_: April 26th, 2012 – Final release of Ubuntu 12.04 这个好用否 ?
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 这月底出哦
<samson> 后来换了快P8400外加下雪本上了OCZ SSD.现在的感觉叫一个爽啊
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 不知道。我是不太可能回头去用ubuntu了
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 想试一下看看
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 何解 ?
<samson> 我一直呆在10.04
<samson> 习惯了gnome 2了
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 半年一次大升级，烦不起
<zmcbb30> samson:    [21:16:26]	zmcbb30	roylez_: 基于ubuntu 6.06 LTS 内核 2.6.13-26
<mudan> 谁有Slackware的中文irc？
<zmcbb30> roylez_: debian版本更新慢点
<roylez_> zmcbb30: testing还好
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 当年差点被雕叔忽悠去用gentoo了
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 杂毛雕自己都不知道玩到哪里去了啊
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 雕叔褪毛了 , 变成公墓猿了
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 不可能和我们混了
<Freebuilder> /opt/google/chrome/chrome 67M 之巨！
<roylez_> zmcbb30: ..............公污猿？
<samson> roylez, 谁是雕叔?
<roylez_> samson: 雕啸长空
<zmcbb30> samson: 论坛的古人
<samson> o....
<samson> 2006å¹´...
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我用过的邮件列表一般是GNU的那个，python写的，不知道是否可以架设到GAE上自己实现一个邮件列表呢 :)
<Guest43494> 菜鸟，第一次
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我不懂假设，之前直接用的 google 的网上论坛
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我不懂什么架设
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 这个 BARTON 2500+/1536MDDR400/EP8RDA3G/MX4000 128M64bit 8X/DiamondPlus9-6Y080L0-ATA133
<zjx1990> 有谁安装了Anonymous的那个操作系统？
<qwerty1116> 不是怕漏洞么
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 1.5G内存？
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 是啊
<qwerty1116> 而且又不是anonymous出的
<iMadper> 为什么arch不把pae放到core里面... 每次都要编译好久
<zjx1990> 不是吗？有人说有后台
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 我去年还用512M
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 晕倒...
<roylez_> zmcbb30: 现在4G
<qwerty1116> 512M带的动麼？
<samson> 带的动
<samson> 我原来也是
<qwerty1116> zjx，不知道有没有后台
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 这台 AMD X4-965是12G内存
<samson> 又不是机械上面的3D软件,我觉得给我1G就够用了
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我也不会Python……  你的问题好诡异，我绝对没用任何hosts之外的方法 https访问没有问题
<qwerty1116> 12G，膜拜之。。。我的openSUSE只有8G
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问一个登入用户问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370574 我在使用unbuntu 的时候，在终端窗口下输入last，系统显示某个用户名是reboot，所用终端是system boot，我的用户名显示的终端是pts/o，可是我记得很清楚，我没有创建这个用户，是不是我的系统被黑客攻击了，还是有其他原因，那个reboot用户是怎么 …
<roylez_> zmcbb30: ...豪
<zmcbb30> roylez_: 笔记本都6G了 , 台机不好意思比那笔记本小
<zjx1990> 我的本本才2G。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: git可以追踪软链接么
<zmcbb30> 那是上网本吧
<iMadper> zjx1990: 硬盘?
<zmcbb30> iMadper: 以前真还有个97年产的希捷2G硬盘
<zmcbb30> 不知道被谁玩丢了
<samson> github不行吗?
<qwerty1116> iMadper，应该是内存吧
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 换用最新的 google 浏览器 chrome，问题同样。
<qwerty1116> Freebuilder，试试chromium
<iMadper> qwerty1116: 恩, 我开个玩笑而已~
<Freebuilder> qwerty1116, 不试了，三大浏览器都表现一样
<Freebuilder> chrom 字体乱来的
<qwerty1116> iMadper，不会吧，Opera太烂了
<iMadper> Freebuilder: chrome的字体可以改的吧
<roylez_> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6812615923
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 包邮 511伞 雨伞 超大 全自动三折折叠伞 2012防爆冲 损坏包赔-淘宝网
<qwerty1116> FUck sevk
<iMadper> qwerty1116: opera乱要跟ee说~
<adam8157> roylez_: 真讲究
<qwerty1116> iMadper，，，，
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: http://blog.netsh.org/posts/chrome-http-redirect-https_369.netsh.html  不过我觉得和这个没关系，既然https访问问题同样的话
<sevk> Cherrot,啥网址y Chrome强制http定向到https方法
<Freebuilder> chrom 截图用什么插件？
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似仿品很多很多
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我用 google 提供的网页截图扩展
<roylez_> adam8157: 我是除了吃的东西以外尽量不买东西，但是买就一定要买好的
<zjx1990> chrome可以用Use HTTPs插件强制定向到HTTPS
<qwerty1116> Freebuilder，Webpage Screenshot
<samson> Freebuilder, 直接print page不就好了
<zjx1990> 牛逼
<zjx1990> qwerty1116，怎么弄的？
<Freebuilder> samson, 你想得太简单了
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 用了 google 提供的那个，设置了目录，点了截图，没见文件！
<samson> Freebuilder, 抱歉,错了,我说的是print sceen按键
<qwerty1116> zjx1990,什么？
<Freebuilder> samson, 都说你想得太简单了
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 哦 我没用自动保存
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 不用自动保存也没反应
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 为什么你各种悲剧…… 不会是少了什么库吧？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 汗！屏幕区域可以，整个页面就不行。
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 肏蛋了！不同网页还不同的！我要截的这页就是不行！
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 我刚想说我的没问题……  把链接发来我试试？
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 我自己写的一个本地页面，测试字体用的。
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 难道因为是file://所以就不行？
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 如果是文件，那么只能可视网页截图，而且点了还没反应 哈哈
<hoxily> file:///C:/Program%20Files/Microsoft%20Visual%20Studio%2010.0/VC/include/glut.h
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 把页面传到服务器上，http:// 的就可以了！你试试 http://www.ch-fb.net/fonttest.html
<sevk> Freebuilder,啥网址y ["bad URI(absolute but no path): http:// . IN gettitle"]
<Freebuilder> Cherrot, 用了三个截图插件，表现都一样
<Cherrot> Freebuilder: 可以了 :)
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: G3 的 area-screenshot 插件不错啊。截后还可以自动调用脚本处理
<Freebuilder> iMadper, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=370581
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 见识了一下 chrome 的字体 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 见识了一下 chrome 的字体 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370581 果然乱来的，与 firefox 相比，值得称道的也就「URW Chancery L」。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-04-10 22:00
<Kandu> 求助 T.T  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=370580
<sevk> Kandu ⇪ ti: c++ 匿名函式 capture 問題 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<italks> 有人在吗
<italks> 无聊转到这里来了
<italks> 说话吧
<italks> 来了一个
 * snoop_fy wo ?
<italks> 阿
<italks> 就看见你进来了
<snoop_fy> 说啥。。看速度与激情V
<snoop_fy> 去
<Zypeh> = =
 * Zypeh 冒上水面
 * alvin_rxg 在水下窒息了
<Zypeh> qwerty1116, CTCP 我？
<qwerty1116> Zypeh，额
 * Zypeh 看见没人，又潜下去了
<Zypeh> qwerty1116, ？
<DawnFantasy> zmcbb30,
<zmcbb30> ......
<DawnFantasy> 哈哈
<DawnFantasy> 没听到xchat提示
<zmcbb30> 听...
<DawnFantasy> 难道你没提示的？
<zmcbb30> nnd
<zmcbb30> 会闪的
<zmcbb30> 看的
<qwerty1116> Zypeh，第一次
<DawnFantasy> 哈哈
<DawnFantasy> 最炫民族风。。汗。。。
<DawnFantasy> 被百搭后，，真的去了NBA了。。。
<iMadper> DawnFantasy: 其实我觉得`小小葫芦娃`更具有杀伤力
<faweideniu> hello
<iMadper> faweideniu: hi
<sevk> faweideniu, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 自己另外写了app 只用octopress的public, heroku上跑起来了
<faweideniu> IRC调查一下 大家用的是什么软件
<faweideniu> empathy
<adam8157> irssi
<samson> xchat
<flh> hi
<sevk> flh, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<mao> soiamso: hi
<soiamso> mao: hi
<faweideniu> 大家好 问一下啊 mao:  昵称：大家是输入命令还是自己拼写的
<faweideniu> 比如 sevk:
<mao> soiamso: 我有了一些想法，就像你说的，然后把96位与或变成32位，然后用哈希算法查找表，使用斐波那契哈希算法。解决冲突用拉链法。
<jary_p> faweideniu: faw然后TAB
<DawnFantasy> iMadper, 发个url
<mao> faweideniu: 输入几个字母，按TAB
<iMadper> DawnFantasy: 咩?
<DawnFantasy> 葫芦瓦
<mao> soiamso: 你觉得怎么样
<iMadper> DawnFantasy: 小小葫芦娃的?
<DawnFantasy> 搭配的曲子嘛
<iMadper> DawnFantasy: http://mp3.baidu.com/d?song=%D0%A1%D0%A1%BA%F9%C2%AB%CD%DE&singer=%D0%A1%DD%ED%C0%D9%D7%E9%BA%CF&album=%B6%F9%B8%E8%C7%FA%BF%E202&appendix=&size=2202009&cat=0&attr=0
<sevk> iMadper,啥网址y 下载歌曲：小小葫芦娃
<iMadper> DawnFantasy: 在loop里面播, 杀伤力超大
<soiamso> mao: 然后用哈希算法查找表，使用斐波那契哈希算法 有点多吧，你本来就32bit的key 就不用 hash 了
<iMadper> DawnFantasy: 当然, loop里面杀伤力最大的是金刚经
<iMadper> DawnFantasy: 三十分钟!!
<mao> soiamso: 32位，我怕冲突太多啊
<iMadper> mao: 存的数据是什么样子的?
<vamadir> Laptop(华硕k42jv) with combo  audio jack. Output working input Notworking. Ubuntu 12.04. But i need use mic also.
<faweideniu> mao: jary_p:哦 谢谢
<faweideniu> 我说一下一下复制好麻烦的
<mao> soiamso: 据说斐波那契哈希算法可以有效的吧hash值分散开
<DawnFantasy> 很好很好。
<soiamso> mao: 那你如何变成32bit的？
<mao> iMadper: 一个结构体，包括(srcip,dstip,srcport,dstport)的关键字，两个seq值，一个标志位
<mao> soiamso: 96位截成三段，然后与或
 * adam8157 坑爹阿!!!!! 尼玛heroku自定义域名的那几个IP是被墙的 cc roylez_ 
<soiamso> mao: hash主要作用吧大数据空间，缩小， 例如 96bit -> 32bit
<soiamso> mao: 你知道VM吗？
<soiamso> mao: virtual memory
<mao> soiamso: virtual memory
<mao> soiamso: 不是很了解
<soiamso> mao: 现在你控制这32bit的难度跟做个 BDB 差不多，而且bdb 可以引入你需要的hash函数，例如你上面提到的。
<roylez_> adam8157: RP问题
<adam8157> roylez_: 你没用独立域名 你不知道的...
<vamadir> Who have combo  audio jack? How to doing normal detect hardware? Not detect MIC, only headphones
<roylez_> adam8157: 放github呢？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不想放github啊...
<roylez_> adam8157: 那是你自己找不痛快了
<mao> soiamso: bdb是神马玩意？网速好烂啊，google都打不开了
<adam8157> roylez_: 独立域名估计都不让 gae的也是封 sigh
<soiamso> mao: beckerly db
<roylez_> adam8157: 打击的就是尔等有域名的土豪
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs61a/sp12/book/index.html
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y EECS Instructional Support Group Home Page
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还是接着买空间吧... sigh
<mao> soiamso: 发现自己懂得太少了，你说的我会继续插资料
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: sicp? 给我这个链接什么意思?
<roylez_> adam8157: 买个Linode？支援我一个ssh
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你给我留言的? 当然可以回学校
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩~ 那好~ 那我去看看shell脚本去, 能不能用perl代替呀?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你师兄让我问你"你是男的女的? 会踢足球么?"
<adam8157> iMadper: 可以
<mao> soiamso: 用斐波那契哈希算法我都写好了，看来有的重写了，好在拉链法没白写
<iMadper> adam8157: 男的, 不会足球...
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: 你至少把 first paragraph 看完吧？
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 啊? 为什么?
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 我一定要看这本书吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 女的 或者 会踢足球 就直接不用面试了的
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 我不知道为什么你突然给我sicp的链接..
<iMadper> adam8157: 让我去学唐凤吗?
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: 我说那网站的 the first paragraph.
<soiamso> mao: 你那个也没有问题吧，现在是内存控制，32bit <=> 4G 没有可能用这么多内存吧
<mao> soiamso: 发现自己懂得太少了，你说的我会继续查资料
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: 你仔细看是否是 sicp 。。。。。。
<mao> soiamso: 用斐波那契哈希算法我都写好了，看来有的重写了，好在拉链法没白写
<soiamso> mao: 可以吧 32bit 的空间分组
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 哦, 还真不是~
<iMadper> iMadper: 不过python的教材... 给我看的吗?
<namoamitabuddha> 不是给你看，只是告诉有这事情。
<soiamso> mao: 也可以看看相关的 vm 如何实现，redis, bdb的
<soiamso> mao: 好像都是32bit的
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 3G网络设置？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370585 宽带命令：pppoeconf 3G，用什么命令？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 biopu — 2012-04-10 22:33
<samson> 突然发现chrome 17 + 最新的flash看视频的时候,变成蓝色了
<samson> 貌似是bug?
<iMadper> adam8157: 对了, 忘了说了, 我学校在广州, 回去一趟要请一周的假,,,,
<samson> firefox正常
<adam8157> iMadper: 说了有你师兄在实习
<iMadper> ad
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 那我就放心了~
<mao> 网速太烂了
<Freebuilder> 困觉！
<mao> soiamso: 哇，看来我要是能做的出来，简直就不是我了
<mao> soiamso: 你说的我都会去了解，学习知识嘛
<namoamitabuddha> oneleaf:
<oneIeaf> ？
<mao> soiamso: 听君一席话，每天都有大收获啊
<oneIeaf> http://192.168.1.108:81/acidbase/base_main.php   麻烦帮忙测试一下
<sevk> oneIeaf,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<oneIeaf> http://192.168.1.108/acidbase/base_main.php
<sevk> oneIeaf,啥网址y ["500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError . IN gettitle"]
<oneIeaf> 500？
<roylez_> oneIeaf: 假叶子
<oneIeaf> http://119.86.181.175/acidbase/base_main.php
<sevk> oneIeaf,啥网址y 基本安全分析引擎 (BASE) 1.4.4 (dawn)
<mao> soiamso: 要断电了，有了问题再来麻烦你啊
<mao> soiamso: 谢谢啦
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/04/10/rebuild-zombie.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y [游戏]重建僵尸大陆
<songyi> 刚装好 mint怎么不带常用的办公软件office的？
<samson> songyi, 自己装不就好了
<roylez_> adam8157: 领袖：杨丞琳...
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装了xf86-video-intel还要安装mesa吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370591 安装了xf86-video-intel还要安装mesa吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2012-04-10 22:59
<roylez_> adam8157: 领袖选了吉则名步
<adam8157> ...
<alvin_rxg> away~~~
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光管
<alvin_rxg> 癡癡
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 越南妹癡癡?
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 滚
<knownbad> 又干你屁事？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 你和你老婆最近爱爱了么
<knownbad> 昨天没，有点累。　　你呢？　　做翻了吧？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 老婆已经体力不支了
<knownbad> 你这个懒虫，竟然让老婆骑你。
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 是我养精蓄锐来着 所以比较猛
<knownbad> 你梦游了吧？
<alvin_rxg> 猛烈的都着火了吧？
<mugebjgd> knownbad: 我比你身体强壮多了
<knownbad> 是啊，猪都爬上树了。
<mugebjgd> 猪都会妒忌了
<\b> 本来打算在家看书的，赶紧上图书馆看薄熙来
<\b_> alvin_rxg: 你的越南小女孩怎样了?
<mugebjgd> \b_: 早就看过了
<\b_> mugebjgd:  靠， alvin_rxg 的越南小女孩居然被你看过了...
<alvin_rxg> 不認識…
<scriptkids> 有人能帮我看下这条iptables规则是干什么的么?sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<mugebjgd> \b_: 我说薄薄
<alvin_rxg> scriptkids: nat 轉發
<scriptkids> alvin_rxg: 我是在用hostapd建无线热点.能不能解释的详细点?谢啦.
<alvin_rxg> 不想講……我他媽都自己查文檔查半天的……
<scriptkids> alvin_rxg: 哦..那好,我再看看把..热点连上了..就是上不去网...
<\b_> mugebjgd: 哪个新闻网有高质量网友评论的？ 就看官方消息太片面
<\b_> 靠，wikipedia都这么快跟上了...
<mugebjgd> \b_: google+
<piggybox> \b_: twitter
<\b_> 不要负五毛的评论，反而是网友人肉的资料价值
<mugebjgd> \b_: 什麽負五毛？
<alvin_rxg> 广电总局下令删除《泰坦尼克号》的裸体镜头是对的，根据有关部门一个月后的统计，该片在美国本土上映时，前排观众的脑袋有92%被打破，另外的8%也不同程度地红肿。在欧洲，打破和红肿的数字分别是90%和10%。在以热情著称的拉丁美洲，前排观众的脑袋全部被打成碎片。感谢国家保卫了我们的安全。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 腦袋？
<piggybox> \b_: 或者看博讯，就当是看戏
<mugebjgd> piggybox: 博訊是啥？
<piggybox> boxun.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 博讯新闻主页 boxun news (@ boxun.com)
<alvin_rxg> cmule 的 舊聞報 不錯
<sevk>  06:19
<andyhou> 大家用的网盘是哪个？115？
<ofan_> dropbox
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-11
<songxk> 我的ubuntu 12.04  显卡是ATI X1350 怎么不能是用闭源驱动啊  执行  sudo aticonfig -f 的时候  提示 aticonfig: no supported adapters detected
<songxk> Who can help m
<songxk> 我的ubuntu 12.04  显卡是ATI X1350 怎么不能是用闭源驱动啊  执行  sudo aticonfig -f 的时候  提示 aticonfig: no supported adapters detected
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，ubuntu安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370603 小弟第一次安装ubuntn，想直接装在电脑上不是虚拟机上，系统是win7的，分了一个20个G的空间，下载的ubuntu版本是ubuntu-12.04-beta2-alternate-i386.iso，然后下了一个grub4dos..0.4.4的，解压出了grldr，grldr.mbr，grub.exe及menu.lst拷贝到C:\目录下；然后用虚拟光驱 …
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 大侠指导指导wireshark的使用教程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370604 不知道下面的图片反应发内容正常否，其他的都是绿色的，可有的是黑色的 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingdan — 2012-04-11 9:09
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助，lubuntu装不了skype http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370606 1. lubuntu装不了skype lubuntu装skype，下载了deb包， 用软件中心装，出现提示“在您当前的软件源中没有名为”file：“的软件包” 哪位大侠帮忙，谢谢啦。 2.lubuntu安装Pitivi遇到问题 安装一切正常，就是启动不了，显示对话框“缺少音频输出 …
<sevk> 新 华南校区 • 报道！来自哈尔滨工业大学深圳研究生院！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370608 希望与大家共同提高！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 prcman — 2012-04-11 10:03
<adam8157> roylez: 归位了?
<huntxu> arthrun: .
<adam8157> huntxu: 嘘嘘
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的blog已经在heroku上了, 自己改的app框架, 加了301跳转, 用的暂时没被封的IP做自定义域名
<adam8157> gfrog: name.com支持root domain用CNAME哦
<roylez> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> roylez: 访问heroku app url也会被我跳到我自己的域名哦
<roylez> adam8157: 不知道。没玩过
 * adam8157 感觉比我买的虚拟空间要快... 就是怕偶尔被墙啊...
<adam8157> roylez: 你个壕, 竟然都不买个域名的
<gfrog> adam8157: 为神马还要301？
<gfrog> adam8157: heroku这货被封的很厉害？
<roylez> adam8157: 内裤都没钱买新的呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 查查heroku是不是也在EC2上？
<adam8157> gfrog: 官方给的那3个用来自定义域名的IP是封的...
<adam8157> gfrog: 是
<gfrog> adam8157: 天朝威武
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是heroku那种架构, 任意一个他们网站的IP都可以用于自定义域名
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就是你买的主机太慢了，我一直觉得EC2的美国机房慢到爆，新加坡的还稍微好些。
<adam8157> gfrog: 301是为了把带www的地址, 误入app url的地址都给我转到root domain
<adam8157> gfrog: ping值还是heroku高, 但是页面出来的要快很多
<gfrog> adam8157: 我怎么记得有个地方可以直接指定解析的时候去掉www呢。
<gfrog> adam8157: 只能说明你的主机太烂了，lol
<adam8157> gfrog: ... 转了好, 每年省149大洋
<gfrog> adam8157: 懒得折腾了，gapp上我做了个blog的mirror，但是后来就懒得搞了
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不是wordpress么, 也可以扔gapp上?
 * adam8157 http://news.163.com/12/0411/00/7UP5038V00014AED.html  光腚啊
<gfrog> adam8157: gapp版本的blog系统啊，然后可以导入wp数据
<adam8157> o
<gfrog> adam8157: 你迁移之后速度还是不快，哈哈，木有我的快。 看了下casper的，他的更快些。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们都是买vps的有钱人...
<gfrog> adam8157: casper也是vps？ 不知道是哪家的。。 比我的快得多
<gfrog> adam8157: 我的vps肩负着翻墙的重任。
 * adam8157 你们这些壕
<arthrun> huntxu:
<arthrun> huntxu: ....
<arthrun> 青岛大学的源挂了吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: 你翻墙用神马？
<adam8157> gfrog: goagent...
<huntxu> arthrun: 雕雕麽
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧，也不错
<arthrun> huntxu: xuxu
<gfrog> adam8157: 一直琢磨着搞个python版本的proxy放到openshift上呢
<huntxu> arthrun: 公務員的生活很美好啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 其实还是ssh好
<arthrun> huntxu: 基层的，也是受苦受累的底层人民
<arthrun> huntxu: 阿毛，小依都失踪了吗
<gfrog> adam8157: 那openshift就足够了，用那个管理工具login进去，ps看一眼ssh命令行，记下来加个-D就够了，哈哈
<huntxu> arthrun: 財主還沒上班吧...
<adam8157> gfrog: 等以后有需要的时候注册个
<arthrun> huntxu: NND,这个时段居然不要上班
<adam8157> arthrun: 人才委员会的雕叔
<gfrog> adam8157: 你那个heroku估计也差不多。。
<arthrun> huntxu: 话说，青岛大学的源是不是挂了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有啥ssh啊
<gfrog> adam8157: https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/quickstart 这货是你写的嘛？ see step 3
<sevk> gfrog,啥网址y Getting Started with Heroku | Heroku Dev Center
<huntxu> arthrun: gentoo？不用
<arthrun> huntxu: ub
<gfrog> adam8157: 他的管理工具不提供login？
<arthrun> huntxu: gentoo基本上找不到快的源，受不了
<huntxu> arthrun: ub也不用，試試163嘛
<huntxu> arthrun: 廈大不是也有，離你近啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 提供, 他那个login如果传了你的公钥上去 就直接ssh了  不过这个不能-D吧, 要是能, github也能咯
<arthrun> huntxu: 现在用的就是163,时快时慢很难受，10K－500K波动啊
<arthrun> huntxu: 现在用的是移动的宽带，只有青岛大学的有移动线路撒
<gfrog> adam8157: ssh给不给shell吧，给的话就能-D啊。 貌似木shell也能-D？ 加个-N还是-T来着。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 装个heroko的cli试试去
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<adam8157> gfrog: paas的老大, 很不错的
<huntxu> arthrun: 壕你是天翼啊
<arthrun> huntxu: 84，就是中国移动的有线宽带
<arthrun> huntxu: 基本上除了访问移动自己的线路之外一无是处
<huntxu> arthrun: 雖不明，但覺厲
<arthrun> huntxu: 之前用过青岛大学的可以达1M速度
<huntxu> adam8157: 看不懂，又紅了...
<adam8157> arthrun: 移动呢, 基本上没有自己的出口, 都是买的联通或者电信的带宽, 你可以试试那种联通电信自适应的源, 例如中科大
<huntxu> arthrun: 好厲害 = =
<arthrun> adam8157: 是租用电信的，但被电信卡得死，用电信源基本是自己找虐。。。
<mayli> j
<gfrog> adam8157: 还没装上cli。。。 apt-get update更新了半天
<arthrun> adam8157: 你们在玩啥子
<adam8157> arthrun: heroku 一个云平台
<arthrun> ...
 * arthrun 闪
 * arthrun byebye all
<adam8157> ...
 * gfrog getmail运行的时候整个硬盘io都被丫占去了。 擦，必须要换fetchmail！
<mars__> 你们再干啥子
<fhmdgxs> 青岛大学有啥源
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新装的UBUNTU 11.10无法启动无线 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370615 点了右上角的启用无线的勾之后想用无线上网，发现没打开无线网络 之后再看了下右上角的勾。。。发现自动取消了。。。用IWCONFIG查看得到这个。。。 lo no wireless extensions. eth0 no wireless extensions. wlan0 IEEE 802.11bg ESSID:off/any Mod …
<straybirdsnest> 刚把系统恢复过来的菜鸟路过一下，挂了差不多一个月，终于弄回来了。
<adam8157> gfrog: maildir吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 穿越。。
<roylez> gfrog: 渣蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 你兄弟呢？
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
 * palomino|working 戳戳主席
 * roylez 准备流星拳伺候 palomino|working 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> .......
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> 暴力倾向严重
<mars__> 哪个浏览器比较好用
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP+linux秒杀Photoshop+Windows http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370617 最近课程设计了要打印的彩色图版，大部分同学用Photoshop+Windows，使用CMYK颜色系统；一部分同学用Photoshop+Mac OS X，使用CMYK文件系统；俺用的是GIMP+Linux，RGB文件系统。打印机：HP六色彩色喷墨打印机。 结果：使用Photoshop+Windows …
<qsdiy> h
<gfrog> adam8157: heroku可以run bash拿到shell啊，但是为咩client这头看不到是咋连上去的。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 假的shell 里面的东西都是临时生成的
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪
<gfrog> adam8157: 很好奇丫是怎么这么快运行命令的。。
<gfrog> adam8157: Linux a8097baa-ac9f-468a-97bf-65d4474a7e58 2.6.32-342-ec2 #43-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 18:22:42 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟本地速度一样啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 临时给你挂载的?
<gfrog> adam8157: 不理解，不会ruby，看不懂代码。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 这些值八成都是真的吧  20:20:29 up 45 days,  7:08,  0 users,  load average: 10.99, 12.06, 15.37
<gfrog> adam8157: 你的app的机器上load是多少？
<adam8157> 那估计是真的 我看看
<fhmdgxs> 谁有x86 32位linux环境
<adam8157> gfrog: 终于搭建起来了...(办公室没有)  03:27:01 up 13 days, 14:35,  0 users,  load average: 15.67, 7.82, 6.43
<adam8157> gfrog: Linux 81ae4e17-e058-47b4-80fb-ad5c5fcf7bd4 2.6.32-343-ec2 #45+lp929941v1 SMP Tue Feb 21 14:07:44 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gfrog> adam8157: 还真是真的，难道是rpc取过来的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 按理说这么大load，login进去就得卡的不行了呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道, 可能shell是真的, 文件系统是生成的吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 这load, 人家是ec2!!!
<adam8157> gfrog: 我的测试机  23:28:28 up 1 day, 17:34,  1 user,  load average: 686.93, 689.67, 690.21
<gfrog> adam8157: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: zeze
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 四核
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥命令都有诶
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 求助啊:'WindowsBackend' object has no attribute 'iso_path' http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370619 wubi安装展开文件后就提示error:'WindowsBackend' object has no attribute 'iso_path' 求助各位大虾啊T_T 统计信息: 发表于 由 冷木风 — 2012-04-11 11:29
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯
 * adam8157 lunch
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，是ssl连进去的呀。 see /usr/local/heroku/lib/heroku/client/rendezvous.rb
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我看到昨天的新闻 贵厂要跟10gen合作 搞mongodb的cloud哦
<jiong> ：（ 下班时间来的真慢！！
<adam8157> jyfl987: mongodb大家都支持吧 heroku openshift dotcloud啥的
<ofan> heroku能干啥
<adam8157> ofan: 跑app, rb py java啥啥的
<jyfl987> adam8157: 关键是你们是跟10gen合作啊 必然有独门的东西
<ofan> adam8157: 太贵
<ofan> 而且很慢
<adam8157> ofan: 免费的就可以了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋炒饭？
<adam8157> roylez: 啥
<gfrog> adam8157: ruby的玩意看起来真头疼
<gfrog> adam8157: 不看了，还是玩openshift去
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以不用ruby嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 我说heroku cli
<roylez> adam8157: 你吃蛋炒饭？
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个又不用你看代码
<roylez> gfrog: open shit (hole) ？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我要看看怎么拿到shell的，哼哼
<adam8157> roylez: 红烧鱼 + 青菜 + 米饭 + 粥
<gfrog> roylez: @@
 * gfrog 修车去
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我的汇编器昨天做出来了 :-)
<adam8157> jyfl987: 犇
<roylez> jyfl987: 淫妇牌....
<roylez> jyfl987: 不过还是很牛了
<Cherrot> roylez: 什么是淫妇牌……
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> Cherrot: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a3019510jw1drujl7911fj.jpg
<Cherrot> roylez: 可以做泳衣
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69917555gw1druex7a3k8j.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a34bab2tw1drtrj95yg5g.gif
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.killmydaynow.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Random-Funny-Photos-Part-268_67.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69917555gw1drv6zcibbhj.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 瓜瓜中弹
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 此君是谁
<MeaCulpa> 薄熙来公子？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 恩，瓜瓜
<MeaCulpa> 为啥要叫瓜瓜，薄瓜瓜？
<MeaCulpa> 他是中国人么？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 对...
<richardlxc> 对啊
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 就这威武霸气的名字
<roylez> adam8157: https://s3.amazonaws.com/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m28tbfRQTG1r4fq2ko1_400.gif
<ofan_> 瓜瓜咋了？
<MeaCulpa> 薄京瓜
<adam8157> roylez: 我在办公室呢...
<roylez> adam8157: 我也在啊
<MeaCulpa> 这一家人都是奇人
<MeaCulpa> 名字牛逼
<MeaCulpa> 薄谷開來
<ofan_> 瓜瓜杀人了？
<Kandu> ofan_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=370580
<sevk> Kandu ⇪ ti: c++ 匿名函式 capture 問題 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<ofan_> Kandu: c++ 11还没看
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.iask.ca/news/china/2012/0410/128729.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 外界传言满天飞：三大原因促成 薄瓜瓜已回国了_加拿大家园网
<Kandu> ofan_: 哦
<Kandu> 好奇怪 capture by ref/value 爲何會不同結果呢?
<Cherrot> 瓜瓜中枪了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 这样多好啊 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6b1394a6jw1drsaqt0umsj.jpg
<ofan_> Cherrot: 怎么回事？
<Cherrot> ofan_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69917555gw1drv6zcibbhj.jpg  啥事儿没有
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> 瓜瓜本来要被牛津劝退了
<adam8157> ofan_: 随便看个大陆头条就知道了
<MeaCulpa> 后来彭定康保举转学？
<ofan_> adam8157: 只看到说薄老婆杀人了
<MeaCulpa> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424053111904491704576572552793150470.html#articleTabs_interactive%3D%26articleTabs%3Dinteractive
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y China's 'Princelings' Pose Issue for Party - WSJ.com
<MeaCulpa> NB啊
<soiamso> ofan_: 一个连大黑英雄都保护不了的D，有什么用。现在扳回一局
<MeaCulpa> 朱镕基真的是洪武大帝后人？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你懂指数级增长么？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 不过你可能不适应那个汇编代码的编写 额
<jyfl987> 擦 kandu又跑了
<Cherrot> soiamso: 哪门子英雄……
<ofan_> jyfl987: 又搞汇编了？
<jyfl987> ofan_: forth-like-model
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不懂
<gfrog> jyfl987: 自己写汇编器？ 碉堡了！
<jyfl987> gfrog: 很简单的 又没复杂功能
<soiamso> Cherrot: 不能说英雄，应该说严格按法律办事
<ofan_> jyfl987: 啥cpu的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 沾上汇编俩字就很NB
<jyfl987> ofan_: 自己设计的vm
<Cherrot> soiamso: http://www.ftchinese.com/story/001043761?page=1
<sevk> Cherrot,啥网址y 重庆李俊案：“打黑”背后的秘密 - FT中文网
<ofan_> jyfl987: jit啊
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 其实risc的汇编器最简单 指令映射过去就行了
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux应用程序与模块的依赖关系是什么？ 谁知道就出来吼一声，别老是宅自己呀 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370623 Linux应用程序与模块的依赖关系是什么？ 谁知道就出来吼一声，别老是宅自己呀 Linux应用程序与模块的依赖关系是什么？ 谁知道就出来吼一声，别老是宅自己呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 m …
<soiamso> Cherrot: 也有可能是 黑材料 ，文革就是这样搞的
<ofan_> mips的指令就几十个
<jyfl987> 60+ 把  adam8157 ?
<Cherrot> soiamso: 这就是恐怖分子
<jyfl987> ofan_: 我更新下代码 给你看
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 叫农副产品双名的富贵啊，瓜瓜，蛋蛋
<Kandu> jyfl987: 牛屄，設計好 vm 了，爲 corewar 準備的麼?
<jyfl987> Kandu: 那倒不是 是我打算用来研究下通用的DSVM  domain specific vm
<jyfl987> ofan_: http://jyf-code.googlecode.com/hg/python/forth-like-model/  Kandu
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: Revision 108465396e3e: /python/forth-like-model
<jyfl987> ofan_: Kandu ./tools.py fib.s fib.rom 这是汇编器 ./test.py fib.rom 这是调用vm跑rom代码 并且注册一些系统服务
<jyfl987> Kandu: 这是stack based的 我要用这个玩corewar 对你不公平 额
<ofan_> test
<sevk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍥ 
<jyfl987> 我发现在irc里挂个forth的bot非常不错 forth调用就直接打指令给bot 要添加新功能也可以一行定义
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那还不如用shell
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 诶 可怜的shell党
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: :)
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我唯一的irc bot还是纯py的...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 除了irclib 还有没有其他的irclib
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 小秘很久不出来溜达了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我有py/lua实现的ircbot
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 不知道，我只用过irclib
<ofan_> test
<sevk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍥ 
<MeaCulpa> 没空自己弄，网上看看，抄抄嘛
<ofan_> bot反应太慢了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我以前有个广播文件的bot 不就是irclib搞的 还要自己控制发送间隔
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 是啊，要自己控制
<jyfl987> 我考虑下自己写个简单的
 * Kandu 木學過 forth 的鼓搗不來了
<jyfl987> Kandu: :-) 你看下那个 ds.rst 再看下 fib.s
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我想请教你如何写一个类似 x86 汇编器那样功能强大的 我现在是一行只能一个指令的
<jyfl987> 也不支持宏
<ofan_> test
<fhmdgxs> jyfl987: 这是个复杂的工程
<sevk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍥ 
<roylez> jyfl987: 这新闻.... 王老板为啥没放种子哦 http://www.iask.ca/news/china/2012/0410/128702.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 传薄涉与众多明星模特有染 王立军掌握淫乱录像_加拿大家园网
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我不會寫的
<ofan_> ....
<jyfl987> Kandu: 毛  我在你博客上看你修改过 nasm 你赖不掉
<jyfl987> roylez: 就是因为没放种子 所以被抓了嘛
<Kandu> jyfl987: 那是忽悠的
<jyfl987> Kandu:  主要是我不懂如何扫描bnf格式的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 比如 我要支持 多种形式的参数， 要支持多个指令在一行  我目前就需要这两种
<Kandu> jyfl987: 這個，你要問問其他高人的。我除了擅長忽悠你，其他不怎麼懂的 XD
<jyfl987> Kandu: f**k
<MeaCulpa> 好多牛人
 * ghosTM55 困
<_kevin> 大家用什么IRC client
<snoop_fy> _kevin: ERC
<ofan> jyfl987: yacc+lex
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 12.04 + gnome3 开启终端快捷键 ctrl + alt + t ,不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370628 全新安装的12.04 beta2 版本, 安装后开启终端的快捷键不能用了,在gnome3 和unity 桌面上都无法用这个快捷键,在安装gnome 3 桌面前是可以用的,求教如何解决? 有没有遇到同样的情况? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zds1104 — 2012-04-11 …
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是有一些比较简洁的手写版本么
<richardlxc> irssi
<richardlxc> _kevin: 你呢？
<leoluo> 人比较多哦
<adam8157> roylez: 求
<ofan_> jyfl987: 手写不简洁
<jyfl987> ofan_: p lua的是手写的 就简洁
<roylez> adam8157 MeaCulpa 公司又有女人在叫嚣
<adam8157> roylez: 叫啥
<palomino|working> 嚣
<adam8157> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> :D
<leoluo> :)
 * adam8157 这时间安排的, 完全没照顾我啊, 每周五晚上11点开会...
<roylez> adam8157: 我貌似以后每周有两次晚上11点，2次早上7点
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<roylez> adam8157: 公司非常照顾我，对么？
<adam8157> roylez: 我是周三晚上和周五晚上 周三那个还不知道几点
<adam8157> roylez: 起来在家打了电话就完了呗
<huntxu> adam8157: roylez 為資本主義獻身的孩子們
<gfrog> adam8157: lsof里有很多这种玩意，是不是内核少了点神马啊。。。 cron      29992            root  cwd   unknown                                       /proc/29992/cwd (readlink: Permission denied)
<adam8157> gfrog: 不让你普通用户readlink当前地址呗
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，对了，是用普通用户lsof的。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 红的绿的?
<huntxu> adam8157: 紅白之間
<adam8157> huntxu: 我是红的
<adam8157> huntxu: 可惜我看的是google 财经英文版
<huntxu> adam8157: 喲
<huntxu> adam8157: 英文犇
<huntxu> adam8157: 要git diff直接用vimdiff或者像那樣分兩邊，how
<adam8157> huntxu: git difftool
<huntxu> adam8157: 不行 = =
<huntxu> adam8157: 我錯了，沒看清楚
<adam8157> huntxu: git config diff.tool vimdiff
<adam8157> huntxu: then git difftool
<huntxu> adam8157: 犇
<adam8157> huntxu: 好了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 第一句就好了.
<adam8157> huntxu: 还可以mergetool
<huntxu> adam8157: mergetool常用
<huntxu> adam8157: 直接alias掉算了，我還是習慣side-by-side
<adam8157> huntxu: 那你不会举一反三...
<adam8157> huntxu: 我bash和git都有它的alias
<huntxu> adam8157: 臥春
<MeaCulpa> git sux
 * huntxu 小睡一下
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 在写一个测试cdrom的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370631 我最近在写一个测试cdrom的脚本，大家都知道有的光驱可以自动弹出和弹入，像我的台式机； 有的光驱只能自动弹出，无法弹入，比方说我的thinkpad t400就是这样，服务器大都也是这样。 请问，假如光驱不支持自动弹入，我要求别人手动弹 …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我这里女人叫的比你那里响的多
<sevk> 新 数据库管理 • mysql如何打补丁 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370632 大虾米，我想咨询一下哪位大侠有没有给mysql打过补丁？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haobaqiao — 2012-04-11 14:11
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 请假去理个发?
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 去不
<cnhezhong> 冒泡下
<gfrog> adam8157: 没兴趣
<huntxu> cnhezhong:  戳破
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天Fedora testing day，关于virt的，我还想看看呢
<Cherrot> 有工具可以跟踪一个进程访问和修改的所有文件(文件系统文件)么？
<mayli> cli下开发gui程序,dan teng
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋长毛了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 看啥? 在哪? 我明天安排了面试别人
<huntxu> Cherrot: lsof -p麽？
<huntxu> adam8157: 你面的都是實習生吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥在哪，就是装个fedora跑跑而已，我说的看看是看看能不能也自己做做
<MeaCulpa> 蛋蛋现在很忙啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 牛蛋蛋嘛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 小白鼠
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: yep
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我们是趟地雷的
<adam8157> huntxu: 招啥面啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 面前台么你
<Cherrot> huntxu: wow  就是它  谢谢！
<huntxu> adam8157: 喲
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 面行政么你
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 我面给我帮忙的
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 别的就算了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 谨慎猜测阿蛋去面前台能招个大叔进来，lol
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 前台和行政给你帮助很大的
<MeaCulpa> 啊，取向...
<huntxu> adam8157: 球面
<adam8157> huntxu: 你又逗我
<gfrog> huntxu: 你要试试前台的职位嘛？ lol
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你去当前台吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 我往门口一杵，你还敢进门嘛？！
<adam8157> roylez: 头发卷, 稍微张点就乱了
<huntxu> gfrog: 瓦當前台會常給大媽騷擾
<adam8157> gfrog: 门神都那样
<MeaCulpa> 我来做前台
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 应用程序与模块的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370633 我想知道 ：一个应用程序要正常运行，需要哪些模块的支持，如何找出这些模块呢？急问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 magang — 2012-04-11 14:22
<gfrog> huntxu: 挺好挺好，大妈知音
<gfrog> adam8157: 张牙舞爪型
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 前台就塌了
<roylez> adam8157: 还是卷毛呢
<adam8157> roylez: 自来卷, 你不是见过了么
<MeaCulpa> 罗马种
<MeaCulpa> 还是娃娃的时候，屁股发青么
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋长毛自来卷
<MeaCulpa> 不发青，卷毛，就是罗马种
 * huntxu 不是每個人都卷嘛
<huntxu> 發青的是蒙古
 * adam8157 不知道
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我们跟CST时差13小时，跟EST时差12小时，对么？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 貌似是的，现在还有DST
<roylez> MeaCulpa: PST MST
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你和什么州的开会？
<MeaCulpa> Austin?
<MeaCulpa> Austin 是Mountain Time吧
<imadper> roylez: 其实, cst是China Stand Time
<huntxu> cst和est才差一個麽？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Austin现在1:44?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 哪里都有啊 Austin Tucson Wichita Chicago ....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Tucson所在的Arizona, 是美国唯一不用DST的州
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 很复杂...
<adam8157> roylez: MeaCulpa huntxu 跨国公司打工必备: https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/tzdate
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: scripts/tzdate at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<huntxu> adam8157: 你贏了...
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 设个环境变量的事
 * gfrog 你们都碉堡了，我只会去zimbra里看时间的。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 懒嘛
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我记得我们讨论过这个问题
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: d嗯
<roylez> adam8157: 老子靠alias的
<roylez> adam8157: 奥特
<roylez> adam8157: adate: aliased to for i in US/Eastern Australia/{Brisbane,Sydney} Asia/{Hong_Kong,Singapore} Europe/Paris; do printf %-22s "$i:";TZ=$i date +"%m-%d %a %H:%M";done
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<huntxu> 趕腳樂樂繞了一圈就是為了炫耀他的alias
 * gfrog shell党威武
<roylez> huntxu: 我是从不放弃打击蛋蛋的机会的
<adam8157> =,=
<huntxu> 我的lag好高...
<huntxu> 今天的vpn怪怪的，gfw在升級嘛
<adam8157> huntxu: 你全局VPN啊?
<roylez> huntxu: 你今天rp好低
<huntxu> adam8157: 抄了一千來行路由
<huntxu> adam8157: 國內走本地
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是有项目么
<adam8157> huntxu: https://code.google.com/p/chnroutes/
<sevk> adam8157 ⇪ t: chnroutes - Scripts to generate special routes for china ips - Google Project Hosting
<huntxu> adam8157: 就從那抄的
<adam8157> .
<huntxu>  route|wc -l
<huntxu> 1029
<huntxu> 減兩行1027
<adam8157> huntxu: 哪弄得vpn?
<huntxu> adam8157: 壕送的
<adam8157> huntxu: 啧啧
<huntxu> adam8157: m4 64G快接近600了
<adam8157> huntxu: m4是啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 總算是市場價了
<palomino|working> 镁光的ssd
<richardlxc> 有在终端中看新闻的吗？
<huntxu> adam8157: crucial ssd啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 米人
<huntxu> adam8157: 米的話就不用等那麽久還在糾結了
 * richardlxc 有在终端中看新闻的吗？
<adam8157> huntxu: 米人才关注ssd
 * huntxu 聽說米人關注的都是鍵盤...
<imadper> 同志们, 有人用grub2引导成功win8了吗?
<Kandu> Cherrot: 要跟蹤的話 strace 比較適合
<MeaCulpa> roylez: alias党....function党路过
<Cherrot> Kandu: 原来如此，这个利器更贴切我的需求 :)  thanks
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶么
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 丫丫的，Alt_disk_copy跑了1.5h
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 5分钟，快疯了
<gfrog> adam8157: coffee?
<adam8157> gfrog: 啧啧 暂时在忙
<adam8157> gfrog: 你不忙了? 难得啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 很渴，决定去大喝一顿，囧。
<huntxu> adam8157: 小紅0.2%
 * gfrog pantry.
 * gfrog 哎呀呀，今天IDF耶
<gfrog> adam8157: 你们那边有人去IDF木有？
<adam8157> gfrog: mu
<gfrog> adam8157: 想去蹭礼品。
<adam8157> gfrog: 带个给我
<gfrog> adam8157: 进去是要钱的。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 几百羊。
<adam8157> gfrog: OOO了
<gfrog> adam8157: 慢走
<jiong> ...
 * richardlxc irssi中可以用skype吗
<pocoyo> google 搜索结果怎么居中显示了？
<MeaCulpa> http://repl.it/#     nb
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y repl.it
 * richardlxc irssi中有翻译的插件吗
<sevk> 新 系统架构支持 • 90后贱男分手后竟向我索要破处红包 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370639 90后贱男分手后竟向我索要破处红包 我是个85后的大龄剩女，经人介绍认识了一个刚刚大专毕业的男孩，初始印象还不错，就试着交往一段时间，发现性格相投，各个方面都相差不差，我也就默许了和他的男女关系。虽然年龄上 …
<ghosTM55> 我操怎么连这种帖子都有了
<samson> ....
<samson> 无语了
<jiong> ！！！
<pocoyo> 怪只怪 sevk 取帖取的及时
<samson> 帖子被删除了,我没有看到
<samson> 可惜了
<mugebjgd> ubuntu論壇真是徹底的八卦了
<cnhezhong> 我日，
<mugebjgd> 這樣的貼子應該多發
<pocoyo> samson: 我留了一份。
<ugoub> .....
<samson> .....
<pocoyo> 你想看吗。哈哈
<mugebjgd> 我的還留著呢
<mugebjgd> 10歐起價
<samson> pocoyo, 不用了,你们慢慢享受吧
<mugebjgd> 有沒有更高的了？
<pocoyo> 他伸出五个手指。我不解，五千？他摇了摇头。五万，这时他才点了点头。我骂道，你抢银行去吧，你这个贱。男他伸出五个手指。我不解，五千？他摇了摇头。五万，这时他才点了点头。我骂道，你抢银行去吧，你这个贱男。
<richardlxc> irssi 中有翻译插件吗？
<samson> mugebjgd, ??你在那里?
<samson> mugebjgd, 用的欧元?
<mugebjgd> samson: 你猜
<samson> mugebjgd, 德国?
<mugebjgd> samson: 不對 你還有2次機會
<samson> mugebjgd, 中国?
<mugebjgd> samson: 不對，你還有1次機會兒
<pocoyo> 天朝
<mugebjgd> 還是不對
<samson> mugebjgd, 代理明明是德国的啊
<jiong> mugebjgd,
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求助：关于环境变量设置 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370640 我的ubuntu版本：10.04 我在/etc/environment中设置环境变量如下： ~$ sudo more /etc/environment PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/h ome/cts/qualcomm/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools:/home/cts/qualcomm/android-sdk -linux/tools" 开始用echo $PATH命令可 …
<samson> mugebjgd, 你那里几点?
<mugebjgd> samson: 10
<samson> mugebjgd, 好吧,你不在德国
<samson> mugebjgd, 英国?法国?
<pocoyo> 美丽奸
<mugebjgd> samson: 在
<samson> mugebjgd, 法国?
<mayli> mugebjgd: hk?
<mugebjgd> samson: 你都知道我的ip 還問那麽多
<samson> samson, 没看到啊.....
<samson> mugebjgd, 没看到啊
<samson> mugebjgd, 只有代理....
<mugebjgd> samson: 那就是我的ip
<mugebjgd> samson: 從來不用代理
<gebjgd> samson: 看我不見 看我不見
<samson> gebjgd, 好吧
<samson> gebjgd, 上午10点是咖啡时间....
<samson> gebjgd, 不去和咖啡?
<gebjgd> samson: 上班的時候才喝咖啡 休假喝什麽咖啡
<NoIE> 我的程序 ：for i in self.animation:
<NoIE> j = i[0]
<sevk> 新 其它类软件 • 有人会安装secimic unix吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370641 我是地球物理学专业的学生。最近要用到这个专业想装在自己的电脑里，但是安装很复杂。有人会安装吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinahxc123 — 2012-04-11 16:02
<samson> gebjgd, 你复活节假期还没有过?
<NoIE> 其中，self.animation 是一个字典，我在循环里可以获得字典里的值，但是我怎样才能获得字典的键值呢？
<gebjgd> samson: 過了 休假中 每年30天自由休假
<gebjgd> samson: 不算在節假日裏
<samson> gebjgd, 真开心啊
<samson> gebjgd, 为什么我实习生待遇就这么低....
<gebjgd> samson: 因為你在天朝 而且是實習生
<samson> gebjgd, congé?
<samson> gebjgd, Tu as déjà travaillé?
<gebjgd> samson: 我在德國 不會法語
<samson> gebjgd, 恶,你们不使用夏时令?
<NoIE> gebjgd: 您在哪个省？
<gebjgd> samson: 用啊
<gebjgd> NoIE: nrw
<HajasLm> NoIE, python ? 字典 应该有 keys or iterKeyes
<samson> gebjgd, 奇怪了
<NoIE> 谢谢了，HajasLm: 后来我用了 keys()[0] 。
<samson> gebjgd, 我记得法国和德国不是有一个小时时差的嘛
<gebjgd> samson: 你記錯了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 过几天我也要去德国了，离您哪儿不远，您知道 ICCN 项目吗？
<gebjgd> NoIE: 沒聽說過
<NoIE> http://www.iccn-germany.com/ gebjgd
<sevk> NoIE,啥网址y 德国ICCN投资移民项目
<gebjgd> NoIE: 三年內要求25w歐元的盈利哦
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我多多努力吧。
<NoIE> 照着这个目标。
<samson> NoIE, 投资盈利25W?
<NoIE> samson: 恩。
<gebjgd> samson: 很難
<samson> NoIE, 算上工作挣钱?
<gebjgd> samson: 顯然不算 投資移民不能找工作 只能提供工作
<NoIE> samson: 公司的盈利，我要在那边开公司。
<jiero> gebjgd: ...
<NoIE> gebjgd: ！！！
<samson> gebjgd, NoIE .......
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我的饭费怎么办？
<samson> NoIE, 强悍的啊.....
<jiero> NoIE: 吃掉呗。
<jiero> NoIE: 奇怪的说法，饭费当然是吃掉了
<NoIE> jiero: 我本来想用业余时间打点工。。。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 只能去中餐館
<jiero> gebjgd: 为啥？
<gebjgd> NoIE: 後廚 累死
<jiero> gebjgd: 你？
<gebjgd> jiero: 不會德語 幹屁
<samson> NoIE, 你是什么身份啊?学生?商签?
<jiero> gebjgd: 去和印度人混熟了。
<gebjgd> samson: 他是投資移民
<jiero> gebjgd: 就可以去做包装工。
<NoIE> samson: 恩。
<gebjgd> jiero: 你和印度人搞上了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 和阿拉伯人混熟了，就可以去打扫卫生。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。我比较熟悉。
<gebjgd> jiero: 沒那麽多印度人和阿拉伯人
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
<samson> gebjgd, 也就是怀揣巨资去德国开公司?
<gebjgd> jiero: 難怪你沒有女人
<gebjgd> samson: 對
<jiero> gebjgd: 和本地人混熟了，可以去酒吧调酒
<gebjgd> jiero: 本地人混熟了 還用去調酒？
<gebjgd> jiero: 語言都搞定了還去調酒 這點出息
<gebjgd> jiero: 被遣返了麽？
<jiero> gebjgd: 等会儿就走
<sevk> 新 Kubuntu • 正在使用kubuntu12.04，请教一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370642 kubuntu12.04那个kdm的背景图和登录界面的背景图还有默认的桌面背景图都很蛋疼，桌面背景图可以换，但是kdm的和登录主题那个背景图怎么换啊，11.04和11.10的时候默认的背景图挺好看的，现在换了感觉好有压力啊，很别扭 统计信息: 发表于 …
<gebjgd> jiero: 回哪兒？
<samson> 看来这上面一帮德国的兄弟啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。回大陆
<jiero> gebjgd: 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero: 什麽地方
<NoIE> gebjgd: 德国现在冷吗？
<jiero> gebjgd: 可能先转转然后回故乡。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 還不如留學移民呢
<jiero> NoIE: 为啥去德国？
<gebjgd> NoIE: 投資移民風險大 搞不好就回去了
<samson> jiero, 可以开车回去的
<gebjgd> jiero: 你家鄉哪？
<NoIE> jiero: 其他国家门槛太高。
<samson> jiero, 我记得每年夏天都有牛人开车很穿欧亚大陆回到中国...
<NoIE> gebjgd: 历史原因，不便解释。
<gebjgd> jiero: 浙江溫州？
<gebjgd> NoIE: 不就是聯大麽
<gebjgd> NoIE: 大不了從本科重讀
<gebjgd> NoIE: 30歲過來讀書的人多了
<gebjgd> NoIE: 有什麽顧及的
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我的高考分数太低，拿不出手。。。
<samson> NoIE, 这里不看高考分数的
<gebjgd> NoIE: 人家不看那個
<jiero> gebjgd: 山东
<samson> NoIE, 只要能说,把他们忽悠的找不着北就好了
<gebjgd> NoIE: 重新讀本科 沒有問題
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我高中没毕业。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: .
<huntxu> adam8157: .
<gebjgd> NoIE: 我。
<samson> NoIE, ......
<gebjgd> NoIE: 靠
<gebjgd> jiero: 山東好地方 壓力多
<samson> NoIE, 你有家人在这里?
<NoIE> gebjgd: samson 所以我说有历史原因嘛。
<NoIE> samson: 没。。。
<samson> NoIE, 你几岁了?
<jiero> NoIE: 你好玩的，去台湾吧
<jiero> NoIE: 台湾人喜欢你这样的
<gebjgd> NoIE: 應該能辦個高中畢業証
<NoIE> jiero: 什么？
<gebjgd> NoIE: 托人
<jiero> NoIE: 你适合去台湾
<NoIE> gebjgd: 人家怕怕。
<adam8157> huntxu: .啥 我刚回来 买了碗红豆雙皮奶
<NoIE> jiero: 为什么？
<gebjgd> NoIE: 留學移民比投資移民強多了
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。所以说你适合去台湾。
<jiero> NoIE: 给我的感觉
<NoIE> gebjgd: 我也知道。。。
<samson> NoIE, 我个人也觉得留学移民好多了
<jiero> NoIE: 我有个同学是大陆移民台湾的
<gebjgd> NoIE: 你才28.絕對沒問題
<huntxu> adam8157: 772670
<NoIE> jiero: 他怎么去的？
<samson> NoIE, 至少学生身份有太多的优惠了
<huntxu> adam8157: 貼給我
<NoIE> samson: 是的。
<jiero> NoIE: 那女的跟父母去的
<huntxu> adam8157: 貴廠權限控制太嚴格了
<gfrog> huntxu: haaa？
<NoIE> jiero: 。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 就是普通工作，然后去了
<jiero> NoIE: 你可以去台湾工作，然后移民
<adam8157> huntxu: 那不都是公开的么
<NoIE> jiero: 我想想。
<jiero> NoIE: 你这样可爱的家伙，我觉得台湾人会喜欢。
<huntxu> adam8157: you must first log in to an account with the appropriate permissions.
<huntxu> adam8157: 或者借你account用用
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<jiero> NoIE: 去了台湾，你想要去其他国家也容易。
<adam8157> huntxu: 那个bug不是private的, 有帐号就可以看哦 (应该不用帐号吧
<NoIE> jiero: 恩。
<adam8157> huntxu: 你想要知道啥嘛
<iGnome> jiero: 短期的跳板，别人会怀疑你是间谍。
<huntxu> adam8157: 看看是何方神聖...
<huntxu> adam8157: 通常他們解決一個bug就引入了其他兩個...
<huntxu> adam8157: TAT
<gfrog> huntxu: 没看出这个bug有啥权限问题啊。。。
<jiero> iGnome: 间谍？
<iGnome> jiero: 你当年游泳去的袋鼠国
<jiero> iGnome: 让他们怀疑就是了。
<gfrog> huntxu: 而且已经fix了
<NoIE> gebjgd: 德国现在冷吗？
<huntxu> gfrog: 沒說權限，我進不去...
<jiero> iGnome: 哦。
<gebjgd> NoIE: 9度
<adam8157> gfrog: 雙皮奶好吃
<NoIE> gebjgd: 谢谢。
<gfrog> adam8157: z-stream上的bug不开放嘛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 他是fix了，問題因為他，又有新的來了...
<jiero> gebjgd: 好厉害。现在最低 11 度
<iGnome> 蛋蛋吃奶。
<gfrog> huntxu: 继续报bug嘛，哈哈
<jiero> iGnome: 双皮奶是什么？
<gfrog> huntxu: 我先看下这个bug
<samson> jiero, 我们这里早上2度....
<adam8157> gfrog: 开放吧, cve的不开
<iGnome> 就是2层的奶。
<huntxu> gfrog: 小窗我，給你解釋下
<jiero> iGnome: ？
<jiero> iGnome: 乃皮？
<imadper> adam8157: 去白广路附近, 有个叫奶酪魏的地方,  里面的奶酪还有双皮奶一绝
<gfrog> jiero: 美容丰胸的，双皮奶，就是说既对皮肤好，又对奶好。
<iGnome> lol
<imadper> adam8157: 没搬家的时候常去吃. 上次回北京还刻意去吃了
<jiero> gfrog: 哦。可阿当是男的
<gfrog> jiero: 这有关系么？
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> jiero: 他是吃奶。
<adam8157> imadper: 白光路在哪
<iGnome> yd的rh
<jiero> gfrog: 哦，下次叫我我看看
<imadper> adam8157: 菜市口知道不?
<imadper> adam8157: 地铁四号线到
<jiero> gfrog: 拍张公司的照片丢出来是违反制度么？
<imadper> adam8157: 那边有个菜市口百货大楼, 奶酪魏就在附近
<jiero> imadper: 奶酪啊。。。
<iGnome> 富含糖精，味精，辣椒精，还有啥精。
<jiero> iGnome: 猪肉精
<iGnome> 额。是。
<iGnome> 都是化学品
<jiero> iGnome: 鸡精，鱼精
<iGnome> 没鸭精。
<imadper> jiero: 那家店奶酪还有双皮奶都做的很好
<jiero> iGnome: 澳大利亚猪肉精是合法的
<jiero> iGnome: 美国也是
<iGnome> 不定量？
<imadper> iGnome: 可以直接冲水喝的
<jiero> iGnome: 不清楚规定，不过看wiki是这样说的
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 啥东西，都是一个界限的嘛。
<jiero> imadper: 你的奶酪是冲水的？
<imadper> iGnome: 就跟奶粉一个用法
<imadper> jiero: 不是, 我是说猪肉精
<jiero> imadper: 不是吧，就和增高药一样的
<iGnome> 支持杰杰，冲猪肉精喝
<jiero> iGnome: 我喜欢吃三七哦。
<iGnome> 。
<jiero> iGnome: 我不讨厌吃中药，我讨厌吃鸡蛋。
<iGnome> 这也喜欢吃。
<jiero> iGnome: 我讨厌吃恶心的东西，不怕吃难吃的东西。
<imadper> .........
<stock-cn> 各位学长
<stock-cn> 能否帮忙做个64挂轮？
<imadper> jiero: 改天你中午炒一盘麝香吃好不好
<iGnome> 告诉这些整天吃的家伙，国内就没啥好吃的精品食物。
<stock-cn> 模仿江恩轮中轮，把每个圈作成64个数字
<iGnome> 都是骗人的。
<jiero> iGnome: 谁说的，在国内每天我都喝5种谷物混合的粥。
 * imadper ee是整天都不吃的家伙
<jiero> iGnome: 有n个罐子装不同的五谷杂粮
<iGnome> 那是料理鼠王做的？
<iGnome> 那是狗食吧。。
<jiero> iGnome: 额。1
<imadper> ........
<gfrog> jiero: 哪种类型的照片？
<jiero> iGnome: 我喜欢高粱，小米，
<iGnome> 是有几种谷物混合的。
<jiero> gfrog: 你们拥抱的照片
<gfrog> jiero: 。。。
<samson> stock-cn, 没听说过那是什么
<jiero> gfrog: 什么样的都行啦，
<jiero> gfrog: 只是问你有制度不准外传否
<gfrog> jiero: 没听说有
<gfrog> jiero: 不过为神马你想问这个？
<jiero> gfrog: 因为今天我拍照了
<iGnome> 罗杰准备晒裸照
<jiero> iGnome: 推上已经更新了
 * adam8157 搬个小板凳
<gfrog> jiero: 秀秀
<jiero> adam8157: 小当
<gebjgd> iGnome: 她长得又不好看
<adam8157> =,=
<gebjgd> iGnome: 有啥看的
<samson> gebjgd, 照片在那里?
<iGnome> 找葫芦娃的第几个兄弟，来把罗杰，切了。
<samson> gebjgd, 哪里?
<gebjgd> samson: google+
<faweideniu> hello，如何察看房间的主题
<samson> gebjgd, 帐号是?
<faweideniu> 我的怎么没有显示，这次
<gebjgd> samson: 问他去
<imadper> faweideniu: /topic
<faweideniu>  /topic #ubuntu-cn
<faweideniu> ....
<stock-cn> samson: 这是轮中轮的图
<faweideniu> nothing
<imadper> fa
<stock-cn> samson: http://blogfile.ifeng.com/uploadfiles/blog_attachment/1002/26/2932326_a1d7a7719a0bad37d9c93019e7d0fc6b.jpg
<imadper> faweideniu: 我告诉你的时候, 后面没参数吧
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 你炒股挣了几套房子了？
<stock-cn> samson: 每圈24格，作成中国传统的64卦图，就是每圈作成64格就可以了
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 才一套阿
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 哪里的？
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 我的博客 http://gann.blog.ifeng.com
<faweideniu> imadper: 不行啊
<sevk> stock-cn,啥网址y 小江恩的博客_凤凰博报- 博采众家之言 报闻公民心声-凤凰网
<iGnome> stock-cn: 整天罗嗦这。把极坐标的规律，写出来先。
<faweideniu> 好像是 修改主题用这个
<samson> stock-cn, 编程?还是画图啊?
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 我不信股票
<stock-cn> samson: 画图，作成svg格式的
<imadper> faweideniu: 我的就可以...
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 我信
<stock-cn> iGnome: 老大，是你吗
<stock-cn> iGnome: 能帮忙做个64卦轮吗
<jiero> iGnome: 葫芦娃？
<samson> stock-cn, 画图我不会..嘿嘿
<iGnome> 极坐标的规律
<jiero> iGnome: 话说u葫芦真难吃。不如椰子。
<iGnome> jiero: 破罗杰
<stock-cn> iGnome: 极坐标我也不太熟悉阿
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 这样吧
<iGnome> 中学学的啊
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 你需要程序员对吧？
<iGnome> 没规律。一行一行画的。没兴趣。
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 我和你签个协议
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 帮忙做个，开源的，不要谈钱
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 没和你谈钱
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 我和你合作
<imadper> stock-cn: 你把这个开源出来, 有什么用呢?
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 我还不知道能不能用，如果能用，才能商业化
<iGnome> 你那要变化的。应该找规律。
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 你需要啥软件我帮你做
<iGnome> 旋转的规律
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 但是你的收益30%归我
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 如何？
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 长期合作
<stock-cn> gebjgd: 可以
<imadper> iGnome: 每次会有一个爻改变的.
<stock-cn> 可以
<iGnome> gebjgd: 你个搞物流的。还骗人。lol
<fengya90> 土问chromium的视频缓存放在那里了？
<iGnome> 爻...
<gebjgd> stock-cn: 也就说你炒股赚钱了就给我30%的钱
<stock-cn> 各位如果有能力做，就帮个忙吧
<gebjgd> iGnome: 空手套白狼
<imadper> iGnome: 对, 爻
<iGnome> 这词，不理解。
<stock-cn> imadper: 老大，你似乎了解易经哦
<imadper> iGnome: 在八卦里的图像就是 －代表阳，　- -代表阴...
<iGnome> 。说爻
<imadper> stock-cn: 不了解...
<samson> stock-cn, 你说的是周易吧?
<stock-cn> imadper: 就是2的6次方
<stock-cn> samson: 你能做吗
<stock-cn> imadper: 能帮忙做一下吗
<imadper> samson: 他说的是易, 但是不一定是周易
<imadper> stock-cn: 我都不知道你要做什么...
<imadper> st
<imadper> stock-cn: 画图我不会地说~
<stock-cn> imadper: 就是把这种轮中轮，改成64格每圈  http://blogfile.ifeng.com/uploadfiles/blog_attachment/1002/26/2932326_a1d7a7719a0bad37d9c93019e7d0fc6b.jpg
<stock-cn> roylez: 主席，帮个忙好吗
<imadper> stock-cn: ........不会..
<stock-cn> 可惜，reiv不再阿
<jiero> 。。。
<stock-cn> jiero: 老大，能帮忙做吗
<imadper> stock-cn: 好像主席搞过机械, 他应该会做图
<jiero> gnome-shell 挂了
<jiero> stock-cn: 我不是老大，我帮不上你
<stock-cn> roylez: 主席
<stock-cn> roylez: 主席，帮忙做个64卦轮中轮
<jiero> stock-cn: 你用inkscape乱画
<jiero> 哦。还有数字
<namoamitabuddha> http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/ch3-Z-G-53.gif
<namoamitabuddha> 这种图怎么作？
<samson> DIA不能画吗?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 很多软件都可以吧
<samson> 我个人觉得dia比较容易吧
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 很多很多方式吧。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 用 libreoffice draw好像都行
<stock-cn> jiero: 我画不来阿，不能平均分圆64份
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 有没有 WYTIWYG 的
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: graphviz？
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: graphviz 不知道怎么控制，画出来太难看。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 我上次尝试过。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: eda软件好多的
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: ?
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 最容易的就是geda了
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 那就tex
<jiero> lol
<jiero> stock-cn: 画园之后画线。。。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 会画不？
<jiero> stock-cn: 分开画不行么。。。
<samson> jiero, 我现在就在写tex....
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 以前电路课画过一两次
<stock-cn> jiero: 怎么画成64份？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 感觉很吐血
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 能不能给两个例子，我先看下效果图。
<jiero> stock-cn: 。。。有8根线，分割就是吧。。。
<jiero> lol
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: ...早就找不到了, 不过不比你给的图差, 这个是绝对的
<jiero> 还是多少根呢。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你要的不就是专业画电路图的软件吗? 好像这类软件叫eda吧
<stock-cn> 8根线怎么分阿
<jiero> stock-cn: 到底是几根呢。出64个。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 这不是电路图吧？
<jiero> stock-cn: 我走了
<jiero> 拜拜
<stock-cn> jiero: 是64跟
<stock-cn> jiero: 把圆分成64份
<samson> 下了,去吃饭
<jiero> stock-cn: 。。。
<stock-cn> jiero: 同心圆我也不会画
<jiero> stock-cn: 你没毛病吧。
<stock-cn> jiero: 怎么
<jiero> stock-cn: 是操心过度了么。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 因为他那个书不是开放源代码的，所以不清楚他是用啥画的，怀疑是用 pic。
<stock-cn> jiero: 怎么了
<namoamitabuddha> TeX 能直接画图？
<stock-cn> 要是reiv在就好了
<mao> c语言怎么解决不确定内存需求的问题，又不能动态分配数组大小
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 那你考虑一下geda吧
<namoamitabuddha> dia 我觉得用起来不怎么容易，特别是经常要用书不奥。
<namoamitabuddha> s/书不奥/鼠标/
<imadper> mao: 不能动态分配?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你有没有画过的能公开的例子？我不需要多漂亮。~
<imadper> mao: 做成链表? 但是还是要动态分配的
<mao> imadper:我知道有链表
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没了, 好多年前的事情了
<mao> imadper: 你看一下这个问题
<imadper> mao: 没看到呀
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 刚才搜索下，那是画电路图的。
<mao> imadper: 我这就描述一下
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你难道不是要画电路图的吗??
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 信号处理图
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 瞎了我的钛合金狗眼了... 刚才我看你的图有个或门诶...
<imadper> mao: 还是没看到, 是不是我的irc客户端出问题了...
<mao> imadper: 比如要在以p概率抽样，方法是在1/p个样本中抽一个，要求p是可以由用户输入的
<mao> imadper: 对不起，我在想该怎么描述这个问题
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 阿，那是三角形的双输入单输出的信号处理的表示，不是 ANSI 的逻辑电路。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 恩, 我表示我的狗眼分不清~ 不好意思~
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 不确定内存需求怎么静态分配啊
<imadper> mao: 做成链表不行吗?
<mao> imadper: 哦，那也行，看来只能用链表了
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: sicp 上叫做 henderson 图，但是我在 Google 上没有找到第二个地方有这种名字的图了，估计他上面写错了吧。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没听说过的名字, 信号系统什么的我都不懂的~
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 看看sicp中文版怎么翻译的那个图吧
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 或者找一下sicp的堪误表
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 哦，他上面还有叫做 signal-flow diagram 的，但是在 wikipedia 上完全是两码事。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不过这些图肯定会有专门的软件来画的吧, 不会是cad吧?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: sicp 的 Errata 里面没有。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不是说 SICP 的作者在 GNU 非常有地位。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 有地位的人, 也可能写错吧
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不是，我的意思是在 GNU 有地位，而不是在其他的类似 M$, Apple 有地位。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 哦~ 其他平台学lisp的少吧
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么10.04.xx没有Intel x86_64的iso？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370646 今天我想下载10.04.xx版本的 64位 intel cpu的iso，于是去了下面地址，发现没有。。。难道10.04.xx没有Intel x86_64的iso吗？如果有，iso下载页面是什么呢？谢谢 http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/ubuntu-releases/10.04.4/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 realcriss — 20 …
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 我的意思是，他用于写书软件，很有可能也是 gnu 至少是 gpl 兼容协议的吧？
<imadper> /msg roylez_ 主席, 话说您的内推, 他们一定会联系我嘛? 我刚收到腾讯的面试邀请,
<imadper>      我在想, 要是十八摸靠谱, 明天我就不去面试了,直接等十八摸联系我. 原本去腾讯
<imadper>      笔试也就是为了增加下经验而已.
<imadper> ....
<imadper> 不靠谱的复制..
<huntxu> imadper: 暴露了吧
<imadper> huntxu: 对呀, /msg之后, 第一行过去了, 后面的跑这里来了
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 本人菜鸟，今天在win7下用EasyBCD新安装ubuntu11.10，结果进不去ubuntu系统！！请各位大神赐教！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370652 从系统选项里面进去ubuntu后就一直闪屏!没有出现登陆画面。。直接闪屏。。不知咋办，也在网上查了很久就是没有解决，在此请教各位大神啦！！ 本人电脑配置：AMD x2 250 …
<mao> 十八摸是什么
<imadper> mao: 绝世武功
<mao> = =!!
<imadper> mao: 主席就是练这个的
<mao> 正经地
<imadper> mao: 欲练此功, 必先!!!!!
<alvin_rxg> 还没看完，先拿来分享 http://coolshell.cn/articles/6994.html
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 我们需要专职的QA吗？ | 酷壳 - CoolShell.cn
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，帽帽
<mao> imadper: 好吧。究竟是什么让你连腾迅都看不上眼了
<imadper> mao: 没有看不上, 我不想留深圳而已
<soiamso> imadper: 其实去珠海不错
<imadper> soiamso: 恩,环境好, 房价低~
<mao> imadper: 那十八摸在那呢
<imadper> mao: 到处都是
<mao> imadper: 别十八摸了，到底是哪里啊
<roylez_> mao: 帝都、魔都、妖都
<imadper> mao: 对, 石家庄也有
<imadper> roylez_: 石家庄也有的
<gebjgd> mao: IBM
<mao> 哇，NB死了
<gebjgd> mao: IBM = 18M
<mao> gebjgd: 原来如此啊
<mao> 话说进ＩＢＭ很难吧
<imadper> mao: 对呀, 到现在都没人理我
<gebjgd> roylez_: 我也想進18摸
<soiamso> imadper: 什么方向？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 能不能給寫個推薦信
<roylez_> gebjgd: 可以啊，我给你内推
<imadper> soiamso: c开发, 平台软件开发
<mao> imadper: 先祝你到时顺利啊
<imadper> mao: 谢谢~
<gebjgd> roylez_: 給德國的分部寫 比現在的公司遠了100m
<roylez_> gebjgd: 替我买一把 birdiepal 直柄伞就行....
<soiamso> imadper: 中间件？
<gebjgd> roylez_: 就是那個自動收回的傘？
<imadper> soiamso: 我不知道呢...
<soiamso> imadper: 估计那个公司比较缺java  的，
<roylez_> gebjgd: 就是那可以拿来当打狗棒的
<imadper> soiamso: 关键是, 我只会c, 还有简单的perl
<gebjgd> roylez_: ..... 沒聽說過
<roylez_> gebjgd: youtube搜索下嘛
<soiamso> imadper: java比这两个容易吧，语法
<HajasLm> gebjgd, 你不是在RIM吗？
<gebjgd> HajasLm: ssi schäfer
<imadper> soiamso: 但是我不会 ....
<imadper> soiamso: 嘿嘿,见笑了~
<soiamso> imadper: 不会也要在简历上写吧，起码那个公司主营业务，也有很多java的
<imadper> 刚才好像看到有人跟我私聊了, 但是又找不到了...
<HajasLm> gebjgd, 哦
<imadper> 是谁再多说一遍吧, 谢谢了..
<imadper> soiamso: 算了还是, 真的一句都不会...
<imadper> soiamso: 话说, 现在各种求内推, 你有没有好的推荐?~
<soiamso> imadper: 你去到腾讯，需要你用C# 你还辞职了
<soiamso> imadper: 没有的
<imadper> soiamso: 让我到时候学, 没问题, 但是我现在不会, 写到简历上太坑了...
<imadper> soiamso: :)
<Freebuilder> 对 docbook 很失望
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚在台球
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<Freebuilder> 频道管理员可做什么？
<imadper> Freebuilder: 把你踢了
<imadper> Freebuilder: 把你禁言
<cnhezhong> gebjgd: 给我传一份维基百科对刘少奇和邓小平的维基好么 pdf格式的就行 或者email给我shandong001@msn.com
<Freebuilder> imadper, 这谁都想得到，我是说有没有特别点的
<imadper> Freebuilder: 带个帽子...
<imadper> cnhezhong: 自己去看就行了吧... 用在线代理
<adam8157> roylez_: 'bundler/setup'这个依赖是干啥的
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道
<adam8157> ...
<mao> imadper: 是不是可以用calloc根据用户的输入分配内存，刚才试了，好像可以耶
<imadper> mao: 可以呀
<imadper> mao: 不过为什么不用malloc呢?
<mao> imadper: 哈哈，那我就不用写链表了
<imadper> mao: 难道是你的数据很小, 你又懒得free?
<mao> imadper: 一下子分配了得了，
<mao> imadper: 最多几百个字符串
<imadper> mao: 没事了, 我记错了...alloca...
<soiamso> mao: C语言学习中？
<mao> soiamso: 是啊，原来的那个问题
<roylez_> adam8157: http://thelistserve.com/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y The Listserve
<mao> soiamso: 我跟你细细讲啊
<soiamso> mao: 不用了，自学吧
<\b> lol
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天又没课?
<soiamso> mao: 我估计我C不及格
<mao> soiamso: 好啊，有不会的了请教你啊
<mao> soiamso: 我感觉你算法啊，数据结构啊挺厉害的
<huntxu> roylez_: 你弄個帽幹嘛
 * imadper 我记得去年我写c的时候, 就是请教的 soiamso 
<mao> soiamso: 这恰恰是我们没学过的
<roylez_> huntxu: 本来想踢人的。蛋蛋动作太慢了
<huntxu> roylez_: 。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Blue-Systems-to-sponsor-Kubuntu-1518345.html
<sevk> roylez_ ⇪ t: Blue Systems to sponsor Kubuntu - The H Open Source: News and Features
<alvin_rxg> \b: 下午没课
<soiamso> imadper: 不是吧，我就回答 python haskell
<mao> soiamso: 本来想低调，被人识破了吧
<mao> soiamso: 哈哈
<huntxu> roylez_: 你又賣人了
<roylez_> huntxu: ..
<imadper> soiamso: 当年好像我问一个大量字符串消去重复的问题, 几千万个, 你当时让我用trie
<Guest25309> 你们前面对方的名字是怎么显示出来的，是复制粘贴，还是点哪就出现啊？
<Guest25309> 我的名字老是被系统自动修改
<imadper> Guest25309: 输入前几个字母, 按tab
<Guest25309> imadper, 哦，收到
<Guest25309> alvin_rxg:
<Guest25309> 印尼发生地震了
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 我搞错了，coq 可以算是独立的语言，不依赖 OCaml。算是元语言抽象，就像 CL 里面的 Maxima 吧？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 没有研究
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: OCaml 并不能算支持惰性求值。
<Freebuilder> 写文章用什么语言好？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: ocaml  不是惰性的
<Freebuilder> 什么格式
<soiamso> Freebuilder: odt -> pdf
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 本一直 odt，有些累了，输出网页不方便，质量也不好。
<duhastmich> Freebuilder: markdown, xetex
<imadper> 有没有好一些的markdown2pdf工具?
<soiamso> Freebuilder: html5 不是有个 presentation 的模板吗？
<imadper> 我现在用的感觉转化的一般
<Freebuilder> duhastmich, markdown 无法满足我的需求，xetex 看看先
<imadper> Freebuilder: markup
<\b> Freebuilder: 要用 txt 发布就用 txt 写， 用 html发布就用html写，有一堆公式的用 t4ht从tex/latex转， pdf/ps 用 tex/latex 或者其它专业排版的做
<Freebuilder> \b, 我想一次写成，随意发布 html 或 pdf
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 恩，是应用序求值的。所以如果要实现正则序求值，还是跳 Haskell 或者其他什么的。
<Freebuilder> 以为 docbook 能满足，学了几天结果发现无法满足我的需求
<\b> Freebuilder: 那我只会 latex ...
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 我知道你什么意思了
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 什么意思
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 是不是说比 latex 方便的，能生成 html/tex 的语言？
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 对，当然要比 latex 方便的。最好是像 docbook 那样表示层和结构层完全分开的。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: PureFlex？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 这货花了20亿开发？
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 你看过 fedora 文档工具吗？
<\b> Freebuilder: 但如果发布 html，肯定是从头开始用 html 写的好。。。框架结构和用来打印的 pdf 肯定不一样
<soiamso> Freebuilder: http://slides.html5rocks.com/#landing-slide
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y HTML5 Presentation
<imadper> 有没有什么好的markdown to pdf软件呀?
<imadper> 感觉mkd2pdf不好用诶
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 有用 burg 作引导程序的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370657 我在 aur 网页上找了一下，发现是孤儿包 ？ 这会不会意味着什么？-_-! 统计信息: 发表于 由 axxdz — 2012-04-11 19:51
<hamo> roylez_: .
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: rst?
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<hamo> roylez_: 等等pm你
<Freebuilder> soiamso, fedora 文档工具是什么？
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 就是产生 fedora文档的工具链，是一个开源项目
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 什么名字？我没搜出来。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: http://jfearn.fedorapeople.org/en-US/Publican/2.6/html/Users_Guide/
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: Users' Guide
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 好像还是 docbook
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 汗
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 但是非常完善吧
<Freebuilder> soiamso, docbook 我在手册了都没找到「语言」属性的标志
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 都用 gettext ?
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 就是一段话，它是什么语言，这能影响到字体排版等。
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 各语言的字符不是独立的，是存在交集的。比如日文中就有很多汉字。我一段话主要是中文的，用宋体；中间穿插一句日文，用明体。现在只有直接用表示层的东西直接设置样式，没有高级点的。
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 我的理想需求就是：写文档时，只管结构层，一句话知道它是什么语言就行了，不管它会是什么样式。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: region detect ?
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 编码发现就有，但是语言区域发现好像还没有
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 自动探测太蛋疼了，要手动指定才行。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: utf-8 里面，日语汉字跟中文汉字在一个区里面？
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 「平雪迎骨水直」你说它是中文还是日文？
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 只有写文档的人才知道。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 日语，很明显
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 如果在一个区里面就分不开了
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 比如说我要写一本日语教材，主语言自然是中文，中间也会穿插很多日语。我想让其中出现的日文用明体而非宋体，毕竟这两种字体区别还是较大的。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: docbook 做不到？ 其实这样跟 在一段英文里面高亮http链接一样吧
<Freebuilder> soiamso, 才研究几天，没发现迹象。这和超链接不同，超链接会被指明它是超链接，然后超链接用什么样式可单独控制。正文就是正文，区分不开是中文还是日文。
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 你可以tag 成其他 class
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: inkscape 能画，但是不是 WYTIWYG，画起来很费劲
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 虽然没高过docbook感觉跟css一个道理？
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我都用所见即所得的...
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 别的都不会
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 你知道markdown吗?
<soiamso> Freebuilder: 语言探测就是自动吧日语tag出来
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 不知道
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: WYSIWYG，而且还一直用鼠标，很麻烦。
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 那也没办法, 要不你找个cad软件?
<Freebuilder> 用过 CAD 的人都会对那些无视
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: cad 好像开源的很少吧？
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: freecad?
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 12.04 新立得软件管理界面突然变成英文的了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370659 12.04 新立得软件管理界面突然变成英文的了？ 难道是更新惹得祸？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-04-11 20:21
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325311/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 这货以为自己是条狗 - AcFun.tv
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 会 cad?
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 以前在 Windows 玩过一下
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 我现在觉得画图很讨厌
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, AutoCAD 还有 CCAD
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不知道了, 没用过
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这鸭子好萌啊
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: linux 呢
<roylez_> Cherrot: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325340/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 这才是
<LOL_> http://baoz.net/linux-sockops-wrap-proto-ops-local-root-exploit/
<sevk> LOL_ ⇪ ti: 黑客再爆Linux内核高危漏洞，一个命令可以攻击所有Linux系统 | 素包子
<LOL_> http://baoz.net/linux-localroot-no-patch-again/
<sevk> LOL_ ⇪ ti: Linux内核20天内连爆两高危漏洞，一个命令又可以获得root权限 | 素包子
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: cad 是 WYTIWYG 的？
<jiero> 谁教教我怎么装windows 7 啊。
<jiero> 只有一个 recovery cd
<Cherrot> roylez_: 这个太重口味了……
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: JOIN #windows
<jiero> 刚买到的这个电脑，启动出现的是 grub error，之前那个老人肯定是个资深 geek
<roylez_> Cherrot: 看你有潜力，锻炼你
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 只能算一半
<Cherrot> roylez_: …………  这视频可以增强胃动力  真心的 :D
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 通常都是只看线框，不看渲染。键盘、鼠标随你用。
<jary_p> jiero: 虚拟机 :)
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 我鼠标只有 Touchpad
<jiero> jary_p: 那也不能装啊。
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 最主要的是 CAD 的鼠标有捕捉和导航，划线还有正角、极轴和自由模式。
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 你看下这个 sicp 的 fork，个人觉得还行 https://github.com/sarabander/sicp-pdf
<sevk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: sarabander/sicp-pdf · GitHub
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: unofficial
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: src/fig/*
<vic> cad 没有鼠标 直接坑爹
<LOL_> jiero: ghost版的xp倒是装过
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 写简历呢~ 一会儿看~~
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 不是有 lisp 的么？
<vic> 每天画cad 画的想吐
<jiero> vic:  让电脑自动画
<vic> namoamitabuddha: lisp 适合做重复性 有规律性的 动作
 * devil_wang is away: I'm busy
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 有 WYTIWYG 的好的矢量作图软件么？
<vic> 我都是用lisp来 减少这类的工作
 * devil_wang is back (gone 00:00:13)
<vic> namoamitabuddha: 只会cad
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 算了，我还是暂时用 inkscape
<vic> namoamitabuddha: 你可以试试 draftsight
<Freebuilder> inkscape 流就是鼠标很难点
<Freebuilder> 用 CAD 可以说鼠标几乎是随手挥的
<vic> draftsight 是linux下我最满意的免费cad
<namoamitabuddha> vic: 从来没用过 cad
<Freebuilder> vic, 没 64 位版
<vic> Freebuilder: 我是32版本的系统
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 玩玩吧，很有趣的
<Freebuilder> vic, 我不想装 32 位库，所以一直没试
<vic> namoamitabuddha: 你可以试试 cad  矢量图 无敌 。。。当然术业有专攻
<vic> cad 做工程图啊 机械图啊  这些
<cnhezhong> 闻道有先后，术业有专攻。
<vic> 至今没尝试过cad的3维。。。。
<Freebuilder> vic, AutoCAD 的 3D 很累人的，建筑就那样。机械现在都是流行实体建模了。
<vic> 反正我的工作也不涉及3d 。。。就2d
<linsiyu> 大家好。请问这里有用Mint的朋友么？
<vic> Freebuilder: 实体建模用什么
<douglas> 大家好
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 请问怎么调整屏幕亮度？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370662 archlinux x86_64 wm:openbox 显卡NV 屏幕好亮，看久了好难受 默认似乎是Fn+上下按键，但是我这边似乎不起作用 统计信息: 发表于 由 gundamfj — 2012-04-11 20:47
<jiero> 找到了。。。
<jiero> 3 DVD 的windows 7，吼吼。
<devil_wang> 怎么在freenode创建私有channel?
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac324422/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 央视赵普曝老酸奶为皮革所制 果冻等食品孩子禁食 - AcFun.tv
<Freebuilder> vic, 没玩过，我不是专业的。看概念介绍，就是通过基本的长方体圆柱体等进行并、交、差等集合运算得到新的实体。多次操作后可得到复杂的实体。三试图就直接通过那实体模型和定制的「样式」生成了。就像结构和表示分开了一样。
<Freebuilder> 三视图
<jiero> windows 7 安装真慢。。。
<jiero> 而且真难看，和windows 95一样。。。
<douglas> 怎么激活?
<douglas> 呃...怎么可能啊
<Cherrot> roylez_: 女屌丝求婚……
<acfun> win7不是公认的非常漂亮的麼
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325339/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 一滴水中的东西 - AcFun.tv
<douglas> 对呀
<roylez_> Cherrot: 纯粹是放赖
<adam8157> roylez_: 正跟我妈skype
<roylez_> adam8157: 哇，正好给你找点重口的，比如那个裤裤里带香蕉的
<acfun> A站B站都有
<namoamitabuddha> win7 和 cli 不能比
<Cherrot> roylez_: 我还以为第一句她要说 我是个10分黑木耳
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。
<jiero> Cherrot: 你老婆向你求婚了？
<Cherrot> jiero: 没  主席发的视频…………………………
<douglas> cli?
<imadper> Cherrot: 你是黑木耳???
<jiero> douglas: 对啊。debian装的时候cli
<douglas> 什么是cli?
<jiero> douglas: 就是命令一步一步的，就像xp
<douglas> jiero 哦
<jiero> douglas: windows xp是我自己装的第一个操作系统
<douglas> :-)
<void1> xp明显图形安装
<douglas> 相信大部分的人都是
<void1> 95都是图形安装
<imadper> void1: 95不是吧...
<jiero> imadper: 95是图形安装， xp不是
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 不是，debian 一般不是 cli
<imadper> void1: 有很大一段不是在dos里嘛?
<void1> 显示的是图形啊
<imadper> void1: 分区的时候
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 我debian和ubuntu都是cli装得
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 你是 debootstrap 的？
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 不知道那是什么意思
<imadper> void1: 忘了95还是98了, 是个蓝色背景, cli界面的
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 那就不是 cli
<void1> 蓝色背景一开始都有的
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 就是。
<void1> 但是又不用操作
<douglas> 嗯，对的 对的
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 蓝色的。
<void1> 一会儿就全图形了呀
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 只是 curse 而已。
<Freebuilder> 哥是用 debootstrap 装的
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 本质是 GUI, graphical user interface
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: cli 是纯粹靠命令安装
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 哦。
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 那我就错了
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: debootstrap or cdebootstrap?
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=292390
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 主要是因为那个在终端下模拟界面，和 gui 没有本质区别。
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: squeeze 安装日志整理 2012-01-08 更新 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 哦，debootstrap，为啥不看官方手册呢？
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 不看手册我哪去学?
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 为啥看那个 forum
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 那是我发的！
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: oz
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 。。。。
<douglas> 。。。。
<douglas> 都是高手哇
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 自由建客///
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 装 gentoo 就知道啥叫做 cli 了其实。虽然我没装过。
<soiamso> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac324719/
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: windows 7进步了哦。可以选择语言包了
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 用 VGA 口,分辨率就只能1024,用DVI-D就正常 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370665 试了 10.04 和 12.04 ,Intel G41 集显,先前插 DVI 口上的时候,显示配置里面正常出现很多分辨率选项,而且还识别出显示器 AOC xxxx 型号. 后来改接 VGA 口上,结果变成了未知显示器,分辨率也只能 800x600 和 1024x768 两个选项了,怪哉~!  …
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 汗，我就被迫装过一次 ghost win 7
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 这是我第一次见windows7
<douglas> ghost win 7?
<namoamitabuddha> 就是把 win7 做成个 gho 文件，是蛮 ghost 的。
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: 能用？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 啥？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: ghost win7
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: en
<jiero> windows 7 安装界面真寒酸。。。
<douglas> 哦
<jiero> 分辨率不对还不能改。
<douglas> 头一次听说
<jiero> 现在想。手机还是超频了好。
<jiero> 不超频速度不够快
<douglas> :-)
<douglas> 手机都在超4核迈进了
<jiero> 2009年度的手机
<adam8157> roylez_: 我喜欢吃老酸奶...
<douglas> 你们都用什么手机呢
<douglas> 我还是用的诺机哦
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 祝你早归极乐
<jiero> douglas: 诺记2009年度手机
<douglas> 嗯，是09年买的
<jiero> @roylez_: 主席主席主席主席朱熹。
<jiero> 竹溪竹席
<jiero> douglas: 09年买手机时买不起
<devil_wang> 我加了个私有channel
<devil_wang>  你们还能 帮我看下work
<devil_wang>  #gtkqq
<devil_wang> join下看看
<devil_wang> 有没有人看看？
 * devil_wang is away: I'm busy
 * devil_wang is back (gone 00:00:04)
<jiero> windows 7 要安装多少小时啊。。。
<zlszk> 如何在emacs的gdb中使eflags寄存器显示为2进制
<namoamitabuddha> 发现 convert 转换图片的清晰度很差
<richardl1c> devil_wang: 你上边的状态怎么实现的
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • linux-3.3.1-1内核上无线网卡AR928X好像有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370668 用上这个内核就上不了网，降回去没问题。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahao — 2012-04-11 21:39
<devil_wang> richardl1c: 什么状态？
<richardl1c> * devil_wang is away: I'm busy
<devil_wang> faint
<devil_wang> richardl1c: irc command
<namoamitabuddha> richardl1c:  /away ...
<devil_wang>  /away
<richardl1c> 好的啊
<richardl1c> 谢谢
<devil_wang> 我架了个channel
<devil_wang> 你们还能帮我看看channel还work?
<devil_wang> join #gtkqq
<devil_wang> richardl1c: support下
<richardl1c> freenode 里的吗
<devil_wang> en
<richardl1c> 好的
<devil_wang>  /join #gtkqq
<devil_wang> 就这个命令
<zlszk> 有用emacs调试程序的吗？
<richardl1c> 提示must be invited
<devil_wang> zlszk: 你要怎么调试？
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 convert 的？
<devil_wang> namoamitabuddha: 改变编码？
<richardl1c> devil_wang: 无法加入啊
<Cherrot> devil_wang: 无法加入
<devil_wang> 提示是什么？
<zlszk> devil_wang, 我调试汇编但是eflags寄存器显示16进制，我想显示为2进制
<richardl1c> devil_wang: 必须要邀请
<namoamitabuddha> devil_wang: 不是，图片转换
<richardl1c> devil_wang: must be invited
<devil_wang> ok
<richardl1c> devil_wang: 刚才运行了/away，怎么没有你那种效果呢
<namoamitabuddha> richardl1c: /help away
<Cherrot> jiero: 你咋又要装Win7了
<richardl1c> namoamitabuddha: thx
<jiero> Cherrot: 装啊。
<devil_wang> richardl1c: 再join看卡
<jiero> Cherrot: 因为给别人装。
<devil_wang> richardl1c: 再join看看
<Cherrot> jiero: 哦  觉得那玩意一如既往的难用
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。反正我没用过。
<zuriaake> 人挺多
<Cherrot> devil_wang: not worked..
<Cherrot> devil_wang: 只有你能发消息
<devil_wang> ...
<devil_wang> 悲剧
<Cherrot> devil_wang: 发送消息出错：权限不足
<zuriaake> ？？
<zuriaake> 这不是发出来了么？
<devil_wang> Cherrot: 再实验下
<devil_wang> Cherrot: 看能不能发
<douglas> ....
<jiero> devil_wang:  devil
<devil_wang> jiero: what?
<Cherrot> devil_wang: The same :)
<devil_wang> Cherrot: ...
<jiero> devil_wang: you red/blue devil
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: win7 有啥好
<douglas> 总比XP先进吧
<douglas> XP都01年出来的哦
<douglas> 现在都11年了
<devil_wang> 这玩意这么设置权限。。
<devil_wang> Cherrot: 你还知道。。
<Cherrot> devil_wang: 没玩过哦 :P
<douglas> 你们说可以装windows server 2008 做桌面么？
<Cherrot> douglas: 当然可以了
<namoamitabuddha> XP 说的是 SP2 吧，不是 01 年。
<devil_wang> roylez_: hi
<douglas> XP不是2001年出来的？
<namoamitabuddha> 阿，但是 SP2 不是 01 年的
<dddyyyyyyyy> main(){write(1,"hello world\n",12);}
<douglas> 哦
<roylez_> devil_wang: ?
<devil_wang> 我架的irc channel,别人不能发message
<devil_wang> roylez_: 你有没有解决的办法。。
<devil_wang> roylez_: 请求support
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 靠。我还没用呢。我怎么知道。
<roylez_> 没干过
<namoamitabuddha> jiero: 安装动机
<devil_wang> roylez_: 可是你是channel operator?
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 别人要求的
<Cherrot> devil_wang: 主席是靠核武器得到op的 :D
<devil_wang> Cherrot: ...什么意思
<Cherrot> devil_wang: 金主席。。。
<roylez_> Cherrot: .
<dddyyyyyyyy> 日成和正日还有正恩
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: 正淫
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 据说他们的伦理有问题
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: 下一代应该叫 拖裤 了吧
<Cherrot> 脱
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 救命啊！软件中心无法安装任何软件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370670 一开始还能在软件中心安装软件，但是更新软件源后，进入安装界面，“安装”选项是灰暗的，根本没反应啊，我到底要怎么做，各位大大帮帮我这个小菜鸟啊！11.10啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 weijian2972 — 2012-04-11 22:04
<jiero> namoamitabuddha: 第一次使用，节目还可以。
<jiero> Cherrot: windows7不算差劲，和Linux下普通桌面差不多。、
<Cherrot> jiero: 多了很多华而不实难以理解的东西  可能我用XP的时间比较长又没用过Win7的原因
<jiero> Cherrot: 哦。多的东西不看。所以我也能用用KDE
<Cherrot> devil_wang: 又不行了
<douglas> 886
<jiero> Cherrot: 好了，可以让对方验收了。趁机去装 Kubuntu吧。
<dddyyyyyyyy> Cherrot: 我xp也用的时间很长，很少动win7,有些东西都不知道怎么找
<douglas> 再见，兄弟们
<douglas> :-)
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 说明你要的东西实际不需要
<devil_wang> Cherrot: 你能不能说了
<devil_wang> Cherrot: 再check下
<devil_wang> Cherrot:  谢谢
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 比如win7里面的服务，都不知道怎么找，
<Cherrot> jiero: 喜欢gnome + Qt库 嘿嘿
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: xp在控制面板里
<dddyyyyyyyy> 同学2G的内存i3的核，跑win7经常卡，插拔一个u盘都会当机。。。
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 微软表示你需要为升级到64位操作系统付钱
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 额，不是我的机子，and一直是盗版
<MeaCulpa_> Win2003 + PAE吧，不知道正规渠道微软会不会单卖一个2003 lic
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 台式？
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 现在还留着深度的xp ghost盘，同学的是lenovo的本
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 不要找不久好了
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 还是hp的好，有oem盘，装完，dvd ghost
<ysyk> quit
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 今天上英语语音室上课，发现主机用的也是深度的xp ghost盘，看来深度貌似很不错
<Cherrot> jiero: 觉得讨厌Win的主要原因还是它让我啥也不知道
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 深度，病毒盘。360提示的补丁，比正版多，那样多出来的补丁是什么？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 6年前上网吧，网吧用的貌似也是深度的盘， soiamso
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 网吧才不管你安全不安全，反正运行的是 snap shot
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，我也不知道多出来的是啥， soiamso
<jiero> Cherrot: 我不讨厌我indows。
<jiero> Cherrot: 我讨厌更深层的
<dddyyyyyyyy> 一直感觉win的蓝色工具栏不好看
<dddyyyyyyyy> 太宽了
<MeaCulpa> Win 有蓝色工具栏？
<Cherrot> jiero: 所处行业不同而已:) 其实也不是Win的错，是国内的盗版环境...
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 买了 wasteland 2了么
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 额，底下的那个，额，就是那个宽宽的条条
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 没
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: 可以放上面，两边，也可以去掉啊
<MeaCulpa> Linux用户大多也喜欢搞panel呢
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 额，我一般都是隐藏，
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 该色
<jiero> MeaCulpa 我不喜欢，我留着非常简单，越简单越好
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: 拿出折腾Linux 一半的精力折腾Win即可，Win选项也不多
 * jiero 喜欢简单到底
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 额，没改过，网上貌似有大量的这种美化教程
<MeaCulpa> jiero: bblean
<jiero> MeaCulpa 。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 额，对，linux真是个折腾的系统
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 或者不用bblean, 你只要不让系统加载explorer, 啥都没
<devil_wang> dddyyyyyyyy: 还好吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: bblean的系統托盤刷新有問題
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我在windows下用 dolphin
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 的确，我bblean 有一道道的东西，常常
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: systray可以不用啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: win的软件安装只用点next就行了，这点感觉很不错
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 不用不行啊
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我也用过一段dolphin
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 很多玩意都隱蔽在systray上了
<MeaCulpa_> dddyyyyyyyy: 装了你不想装的，就不是不错了
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 我倒还好
<Cherrot> dddyyyyyyyy: Linux安装软件包的方式更适合我
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa_: 额，插件貌似会有提示是否安装
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: win这种非utf-8, dolphine中文始终不爽
<MeaCulpa_> dddyyyyyyyy: Win至少没有像Ubuntu那样不让你知道administrator的存在
<MeaCulpa_> 很多方面win比u 厚道点
<MeaCulpa_> 写Win教程的人不会处处叫你runas又不告诉你为啥
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: 微软肯定不会喜欢 utf-8 ，那样就不能不同地区，地区包收费了
<gebjgd> soiamso: 所以微軟的編碼支持很爛
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 微软那带BOM的utf-8, 唉
<gebjgd> soiamso: 中文locale下的德文軟件看不到umlaut
<dddyyyyyyyy> 听说win的内核也是用utf写的，但不知是utf-8还是utf-16
<gebjgd> soiamso: 非要設置成德文locale
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy:  16
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: unicode 32
<jiero> lol
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 或者说微软自己发明了一个所谓“unicode的概念
<jiero> 32？
<dddyyyyyyyy> ...
<MeaCulpa_> dddyyyyyyyy: 对，win内核是unicode
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 不会用utf吧
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 所以渣啊
<MeaCulpa_> dddyyyyyyyy: linux都不是呢
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: :) 是啊，乱搞
<MeaCulpa_> 微软最擅长践踏概念
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_: unicode32 是标准的一部分
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa_: 既然内核是unicode，为啥对unicode支持还不是很好
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 包装成的公司额，
<MeaCulpa_> 微软砸钱培养标准践踏师
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_: 你用其他非中文locale的時候中文軟件又是亂碼了 太蛋疼了
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: 微软那个unicode概念不一样
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 就是为了收钱
<dddyyyyyyyy> 哦， soiamso
<MeaCulpa_> 微软砸钱培养标准践踏师~~ 比如那些Frontpage美工
<jiero> gebjgd: 明白。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我用gtk软件，就乱码了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 用过cmd下的utf-8编码登录freenode,中文中用乱码
 * MeaCulpa_ 读书的时候，微软白送frontpage, 结果第二天机房里的netscape就歇菜
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 总创造些不兼容的东西，例如IE
<MeaCulpa_> dddyyyyyyyy: 这我也干过，想在cmd下面irssi
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 微软会利用这个心理，免费的收费的在多数人心里比一直免费的重很多。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 都是被剥削习惯了
<MeaCulpa_> dddyyyyyyyy: cmd里codepage设到utf8, 结果一切歇菜
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 砸钱在教育，人家垄断来的光明正大
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa_: 我设置过，就是字体很难看
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我读书时候枕头还是微软赠书
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 呵呵。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 现在的枕头是学校发的课本
<MeaCulpa_> dddyyyyyyyy: 你设utf8, 开py解释器或者perl cpan，立马歇菜
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 还是被利用了，
<MeaCulpa_> dddyyyyyyyy: 所以utf8没人用
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 利用你们这些程序员去套更多
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa_: 额，没开过，
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 投入和回报成正比
<soiamso> MeaCulpa_ python 3 不会吧
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: py3没试过
<MeaCulpa_> soiamso: utf8的cmd里开python2 立马crash
<jiero> 睡觉
<jiero> 今天看到了星星
<jiero> gnome-shell
<jiero> bug 还在
 * dddyyyyyyyy 经常把clear打成cls
<jiero> 还有漫天星星一样多的linux桌面bug
<gebjgd> jiero: 你非要用bug桌面
<soiamso> jiero: unity 还是不错的，
<gebjgd> jiero: 那能怪誰
 * jiero 看到了 freedesktop 里排到最高级别的 bug 列表里有自己需要的游戏引擎
<gebjgd> soiamso: ......
<jiero> gebjgd:  ？我说的是 freedesktop 的 bugzilla
<jiero> gebjgd: 不是gnome-shell，所以是linux桌面的bug
<jiero> soiamso: 我还没用过呢，
<Freebuilder> http://imagebin.org 贴图速度也太慢了！
<jiero> 今天第一次用了 windows 7，明天试试 Unity
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 每次开机/tmp目录下都会多出几个文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370680 我是菜鸟，看了好多的帖子都说ubuntu每次开机都会自动清理/tmp目录 但是我的为什么/tmp下的目录或文件不但不减少反而越来越多了？？？？ 我把照片贴上来 大家看看这些都是什么东西，不懂不要笑话 每开一次机都会多出一个 …
<Freebuilder> dddyyyyyyyy, ^l 就行了
<dddyyyyyyyy> Freebuilder: 额，貌似需要cle^
<Freebuilder> dddyyyyyyyy, 直接 Ctrl + L
<Freebuilder> http://imagebin.org/207586
<dddyyyyyyyy> Freebuilder: 嗯
<majormeng> 怎么都没人说话呢？
<Freebuilder> 困觉！
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦，沦落到看菲律宾电视了
<mars__> 聊天的出来咯
<mars__> 大家半夜好哇
<mars__> 额，没人出来，那我就此退下了。
<MeaCu1pa> 退下
<mars__> 遮！
<mars__> 我发现自从我用了ubuntu，从此远离游戏了。
<mars__> 游戏貌似要慢慢消失了。
<alvin_rxg> linux 游戏也很多
<MeaCu1pa> 你漏了主语，微臣，下官，奴才
<MeaCu1pa> 那是你游戏玩得少
<mars__> 额，，，，，，但是网络游戏貌似没有？
<MeaCu1pa> 网游特多
<mars__> 额，可以介绍一个不？
<mars__> 特别经典的，说一个，我试试去
<MeaCu1pa> 我年轻时候月砸45美金在Linux网游
<MeaCu1pa> nwn
<MeaCu1pa> El
<MeaCu1pa> Ipad打字麻烦。。。
<mars__> 名字叫？nenel?
<mars__> nwnel?
<MeaCu1pa> neverwinter ｎｉｇｈｔ
<MeaCu1pa> The mana world 也不错，可爱
<mars__> 我嗖嗖看
<MeaCu1pa> planeshift
<MeaCu1pa> atitd
<mars__> 哇，搜到一个网站，貌似还真的好多网友
<mars__> 网游。。。
<MeaCu1pa> runescape 堪称人最多
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325505/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【喵片】高度完全阻止不了喵星人了 - AcFun.tv
<MeaCu1pa> Java applet, 平台无关
<MeaCu1pa> 还有不少fps
<mars__> 什么是fps呢？
<MeaCu1pa> 擦，我睡觉啦
<mars__> 。。。。哈哈，晚安
<t205> hi,我升了12.04,fcitx在 ubuntu会话下没有选字框，但在xfce就有，如何解决？
<mars__> 这个问题，我真的不知道
<t205> 重装了 fcitx也不行
<t205> 或者你们谁有 fcitx 4.1的deb包？
<mars__> 火狐浏览器？
<houge> t205: 加fcitx的ppa源
<t205> 噢，谢谢
<t205> 还有一个问题，我更新了 12.04 的 flash后，无法用了，你们有这情况没？
<houge> t205: 其实我推荐朋友用chrome
<t205> 习惯用 firefox
<houge> 把flash的so文件修改权限为可执行文件，然后复制到mozilla文件夹下
<user8888> hello
<sevk> user8888, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<user8888> 请问各位一个问题：android系统，htc hero机器
<user8888> 最近的sd卡读取有点问题，能不能直接将内部的ROM分区出来一块模拟sd卡?
<devil_wang> user8888: 显然不能
<user8888> 按理，linux的核心的话，似乎是可以的才对
<user8888> devil_wang: 为什么？
<devil_wang> 你要重新刷机
<user8888> 将内部512的ROM分出两个区，然后将第二个分区挂载到SD卡这个目录下面
<user8888> devil_wang: 重新刷机无所谓的
<devil_wang> user8888: 没你想的那么简单
<user8888> 因为我的htc hero的机器的sd卡读取基本应该是坏了，机器也基本算报废了
<user8888> devil_wang: 所以算做是发挥余热的技巧吧
<t205> houge: 噢。。。我的问题其实是 源里的flash无法正常安装成功，一直把apt-get在停摆在那里，强行结束 apt-get后，软件中心显示安装flash成功，但实际未成功，我估计应该是源里的flash有问题吧
<user8888> devil_wang: 看来要查查才行
<user8888> devil_wang: 现在才发现，内置flash的机器可能更好
<user8888> 悲剧
<roylez_> user8888: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325509/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【喵片】喵星人的凶器布甲 - AcFun.tv
<FrankLv> 发现linux自带的gnu tail不支持 tail +2 （solaris下的tail功能，类似从第二行开始cat) 有替代的tail么？
<felixonmars> FrankLv: 支持啊. tail -n +2
 * itrufeng 还不睡呀大家
<ysyk> 过一会儿睡
<itrufeng> 干啥呢
<FrankLv> felixonmars: 呵呵 是可以的 不过还是和solaris下有点点不同 我看仔细看看 man tail
<richardl1c> hello
<sevk> richardl1c, 好.. .  ㍘ 
<ysyk> ㍘麻将体又出现了
<vamadir> 我要看PPTV 电视， npluginsetup 是什么？？
<gebjgd> vamadir: linux上看pptv？
<vamadir> shi
<vamadir> gebjgd， 对
<gebjgd> vamadir: 直接看網頁版的吧
<gebjgd> vamadir: 不如直接上androix x86
<vamadir> gebjgd， pptv 有网络电视 在他们的网站。
<gebjgd> vamadir: 給網址
<vamadir> gebjgd，http://tvnet.pptv.com/
<sevk> vamadir,啥网址y 直播中心－高清电视台直播 尽在PPTV网络电视！
<gebjgd> vamadir: 那個需要pp加速器
<gebjgd> vamadir: 只有win版本 你死了這份心吧
<alvin_rxg> hallo ruuseee
<alvin_rxg> pptv == ppstream
<knownbad> Isn't that pps?
<gebjgd>  alvin_rxg 顯然不是
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<gebjgd> vamadir: 弄個android x86多好 啥都有了
<piggybox> android装pc上？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 顯然
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我开个vm去装个看看 :)
<gebjgd> piggybox: 直接裸機就能啟動 跑在內存裏
<cleamoon> what are you talking about?
<piggybox> gebjgd: 好像用vm跑有点麻烦，预编译好的都是些tablet，我手边全是mac
<gebjgd> piggybox: 有給上網本的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 還有generic
<ofan> yoooooooooo
<piggybox> gebjgd: 那个generic属于deprecated版本 -_-
<gebjgd> ofan: mac 自帶ps麽？
<gebjgd> ofan: 還是要單買？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 哪个ps?
<gebjgd> piggybox: photoshop
<piggybox> gebjgd: 怎么可能会自带
<\b> 自帯神马
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最近lxpanel不太穩定
<gebjgd> knownbad: 經常鎖死
<knownbad> 应该是你拉屎不洗手。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 在我這裏 老婆哪裏都有
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你吃屎不洗手
<knownbad> 没，都喂你吃光了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 別辯解了
<\b> gebjgd: 莫非你老婆也拉屎不洗手？
<ofan> gebjgd: 要购买
<ofan> ...正吃着饭呢 \b
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩
<\b> http://www.businessinsider.com/hackers-the-best-all-come-from-one-country-2012-4
<sevk> \b,啥网址y Hackers: The Best All Come From One Country - Business Insider
<ofan> gebjgd: 除了veetle还有啥能看片子的网站不
<ofan> \b: 这只能说明中国人解题能力强
<gebjgd> ofan: youtube。。。。。
<ofan> gebjgd:我说电影
<gebjgd> ofan: 6park上有很多在線視頻電影
<\b> ಠ_ಠ
<gebjgd> knownbad: 而且用xfce4-power-manager後 連上電源 拔掉電源 在連上 xfce4-power-manager會造一個空洞
<knownbad> 我试试。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 所有機器上都這樣
<knownbad> 等等，我又不用xfce4-power-manager。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你用什麽
<knownbad> 就cpufrequtils和laptop-mode-tools。
<alvin_rxg> 我都没有。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那你如何看電源的狀態？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 還有電源的設置？
<gebjgd> knownbad: laptop-mode-tools垃圾 從來不用
<knownbad> 有plugin.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 算了 lxpanel老死 換xfce
<knownbad> å°±built-in battery monitor.
<alvin_rxg> 不就 panel 嘛，幹嘛用 xfce-panel 那大貨？
<knownbad> 就volumeicon是外加的。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/OJ8ns
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<knownbad> urxvt?
<alvin_rxg> awesome 的 widgets...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 用啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 給老婆用
<alvin_rxg> 我沒老婆
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就是了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你有五姑娘
<\b> alvin_rxg: 再帮我下本书吧。今天偶尔读到直接到 sina 上找，果然有下载 http://ishare.iask.sina.com.cn/f/12902734.html?retcode=0
<sevk> \b,啥网址y Advanced Visual Quantum Mechanics.pdf_免费高速下载_新浪爱问共享资料
<\b> 我只有1.1k的速度...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 開 sogou 呀
<\b> 怎么开 ？
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/tmpcs6-81343?raw
<\b> 要重启浏览器太不方便
<alvin_rxg> 不用
<alvin_rxg> chrom* 需要…
<\b> ?
<\b> 果然是 springer 的，有原装 pdf 版，图书馆居然只买了纸质版...
<alvin_rxg> 開着 sogou 可以同時體驗一下 gfw 的滋味
<ofan_> http://imgur.com/YXc3s
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<alvin_rxg>  /qui
<gebjgd> ofan: 话说你怎么不用xbmc
<gebjgd> ofan: 上面很多可看的东西
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的2004年老本都能看
<ofan> gebjgd: xbmc跟mplayer有什么区别
<gebjgd> 差远了
<gebjgd> ofan: 一个是媒体中心 一个播放器
<ofan> gebjgd: 能随便点播?
<gebjgd> ofan: 有直播和点播
<gebjgd> 好好看
<ofan> gebjgd: 别人给了个迅雷VIP号,BT直接秒下
<gebjgd> ofan: 还能直接浏览你nas上的照片音乐视频
<ofan> gebjgd: 没nas..
<gebjgd> ofan: 一个小玩意便宜的很
<ofan> gebjgd: 好几百
<gebjgd> 我的dockstar才66欧
<ofan> è´µ
<gebjgd> 没有nas也能看网上的东西啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 那还得自己找资源
<gebjgd> 在米国dockstar应该30美元拿下
<gebjgd> 有插件。你激活就行
<knownbad> 如果不是担心耗电任何PC都可以。
<knownbad> 有的wireless router就可以当nas了。
<knownbad> 插个external usb harddrive便宜的只要$50>
<piggybox> 第一次听说xbmc,我只知道plex
<sevk>  06:02
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-12
<Patrick_DJ> hi
<sevk> Patrick_DJ, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<MeaCulpa> ,
<ofan> yooooo
<MeaCulpa> mglb
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 完了，又一个Brocade Switch被我弄疵了
<jiero> MeaCulpa 折腾的家伙
<lpy> 试试用emacs能不能说话
<lpy> 嗯可以= =|||
<ofan> 谁用qemu装ghost版winxp?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 应该可以预料有这么一天的吧....按照你这种玩switch的方法
<richardl1c> irssi中如何快速打开一个链接？并且调用 w3m来浏览
<hamo> adam8157: 归位了？
<adam8157> hamo: wfh
<hamo> adam8157_wfh: 壕...有个事问你
<adam8157_wfh> hamo: 说呗
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一周两升，一次就是一个完整的Linux的级别...
<hamo> adam8157_wfh: 哪个版本的内核有特别严重的IO请求被block的现象来这？
<adam8157_wfh> hoho
<adam8157_wfh> hamo: 好几个这样的bug 不知道你说的哪个
<hamo> adam8157_wfh: 就是并发IO请求被block大于120s的现象...我记得有个版本这个现象特别严重...
<hamo> adam8157_wfh: 但忘了是哪个版本了
<mao> 用lipbcap编程，其中有一步，每当捕获到一个新的包就会调用已经定义的函数。有一个问题，加入定义的函数的处理速度赶不上libpcap捕获包的速度会怎么样
<adam8157_wfh> hamo: 你要这么说 肯定是2.6.32 rhel不就18和32俩基板么
<hamo> adam8157_wfh: 我说upstream....后来rhel backport了好多修这个问题的patch...
<adam8157_wfh> hamo: patch在upstream上打到那里我不知道啊, 我只知道rh是打到32上啊亲
<hamo> adam8157_wfh: 额...我们这破kernel一跑并发io就挂...
<adam8157_wfh> hamo: 你根据trace找patch吧, 这么说不好查的
<hamo> adam8157_wfh: .
<ofan> kvm依然有bug
<fhmdgxs> mao: 忘了， 无非是丢掉下一个包或者是丢掉下一个不能存储的包的区别， 相信的可以自己看libpcap的代码
<fhmdgxs> mao: 详细的 打错
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 旧版本过了支持期限以后apt-get install也不让用了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370713 这不是逼着人折腾吗？这样哪个企业还敢用，除了发烧fans谁有功夫没事光跟着升级，光工作上的琐事就够烦的了 统计信息: 发表于 由 盖茨他爹 — 2012-04-12 9:54
<mao> fhmdgxs: ok，谢谢啦
<fhmdgxs> mao: 我觉着pcap得有缓冲队列， 你要不相信自己的处理函数， 可以自己的处理函数里再做一个缓冲队列， 另起n个pthread之类处理
<mao> fhmdgxs: 就是说有包到了，我就马上就取出来放到缓冲区，稍候或者由其他线程处理，这样不至于赶不上pcap的抓包速度
<fhmdgxs> mao: 赶不赶的上pcap的效率， 取决于你的处理逻辑， 你要是在处理中大量操作db的话， 即使使用1写n读， 缓冲区 多线程之类的估计也处理不过来， 但是有缓冲区就比没有能多存点东西对么
<mao> fhmdgxs: 嗯，我明白你的意思了。还要学线程编程，现学现卖，伤不起啊。谢谢啦
<fhmdgxs> mao: 你没做过多线程的就先别做多线程编程， 先把功能整出来， 效率再说
<fhmdgxs> mao: 真的， 你编的后来会发现， 能用单就不用多， 能没有临界区就没有临界区
<gfrog> adam8157_wfh: 蛋蛋
<richardlxc>  _          _  _
<richardlxc> | |_   ___ | || | ___
<richardlxc> | ' \ / -_)| || |/ _ \
<richardlxc> |_||_|\___||_||_|\___/
<ofan> nnd
<adam8157_wfh> gfrog: 别学坏a
<gfrog> ofan: kvm啥bug？
<hamo> adam8157_wfh: XXX
<ofan> 不开kvm装xp要1个小时
<gfrog> adam8157_away: lol
<gfrog> ofan: 这是qemu的feature好吧。。
<ofan> gfrog: 我装一个ghost的xp,到ramdisk都提示kvm emulation faliure
<ofan> -no-kvm后就好了
<mao> fhmdgxs: 嗯，我先把主要功能做出来。我处理的都是小问题，单线程估计就没问题。等把功能都做出来了，再学习
<gfrog> ofan: ghost？ 那个镜像工具嘛？
<ofan> gfrog: 是
<gfrog> ofan: 今天fedora virt部分的testing day，有关于x86实模式的测试部分，你可以交个bug到fedora那里。
<ofan> 不知道是在microsoft ramdisk崩溃还是在启动ghost的时候崩溃
<fhmdgxs> mao: 我觉着做个流量分析， 最重要的就是用什么模型能满足需要的审计查询需求， 而这个应该不属于编程技巧上的事了
<ofan> gfrog: 奥 好,地址?
<gfrog> ofan: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Test_Day:2012-04-12_Virtualization_Test_Day-GuestOS-Results
<sevk> gfrog ⇪ t: Test Day:2012-04-12 Virtualization Test Day-GuestOS-Results - FedoraProject
<ofan> 对交bug一直没耐性
<gfrog> ofan: 与其被bug折磨，不如报出来期待某些人修改掉
<gfrog> ofan: 其实实模式一直不是重点，我们也一直没搞过实模式的测试，有bug很正常的。
<ofan> gfrog: 怎么让qemu显示详细log?
<hamo> gfrog: 实模式？
<hamo> gfrog: 要给KVM装dos?
<ofan> hamo: 从dos引导
<mao> fhmdgxs: 现在吧，算法什么的都有，而且只要仿真结果，已经做出来了大致功能，现在只是从文件中读取记录。现在也没什么计划，所以我就想是不是可以直接抓包，做成在线模式
<gfrog> ofan: 哪类的log？ 基本没啥额外的log了。
<ofan> 应该就是实时模式的问题
<gfrog> ofan: 顶多strace或者gdb一下
<ofan> gfrog: 默认的是啥
<gfrog> hamo: x86 使模式。
<ofan> gdb算了,估计还要重新编译
<gfrog> ofan: qemu木有debug optput开关。。。
<ofan> 我启动pe就没问题,只有在进入ghost的时候
<hamo> gfrog: 现在能用到实模式的，不就是dos和98了么...
<srdgame> 哪里有2440的 qemu
<gfrog> ofan: 啥发行版？ fedora有debuginfo包的，装上就ok了
<fhmdgxs> mao: 挺好
<ofan> gfrog: arch
<gfrog> hamo: ofan 这不就用到了，跑ghost
<gfrog> ofan: 哦，文艺青年你好
<ofan> gfrog: 你好
<mao> fhmdgxs: 我编程很烂的，非计算机软件专业，趁机学学编程：）
 * gfrog 用arch的都是文青。
<ofan> 用mac的才是
 * gfrog 而且是喜欢写文档的文青
<ofan> gfrog: 我不写文档
<MeaCulpa> .
<fhmdgxs> test
<sevk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍢ 
<snoop_fy> ofan: 还好没说是2青
<ofan> 还有40min
<fhmdgxs> test
<sevk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍢ 
<richardlxc> test
<richardlxc> what's wrong?
<sevk> richardlxc, .. ..  ㍢ 
<richardlxc> great.
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 谁知道讨论Ubuntu、Emacs、vim、LaTex的MSN群呀？？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370723 悲惨呀 公司网络屏蔽了QQ，用msn又找不到讨论的组织。知道的请回复下MSN群的ID哈 Ubuntu、Emacs、vim、LaTex等好用的软件都行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liaosen — 2012-04-12 10:22
<fengya90> 笔记本上的螺丝十字纹路被我弄坏了，拧不开了，有什么办法。。。
<tenzu> 破拆
<archl> 成功安装了 windows 7，大概是HP
<archl> 硬件驱动似乎都好了。 ATI 可以直接选正确的分辨率。
<archl> RV710 显卡。4GB DDR3，Windows 7 Professioanl 64bit
<tenzu> archl: 这年头还不装win8?
<archl> tenzu: 不是我用的。
<tenzu> archl: 那更应该装win8
<archl> tenzu: 加上我连windows7的面都没见过。
<archl> tenzu: 有盘，当然先装win7哦，win8还要下载。
<tenzu> archl: win7凑合能用
<archl> tenzu: 话说，之前的拥有者是个老头，买来之后首先测试启动，出现的错误是 经典的grub
<archl> tenzu: 这家伙肯定用了啥类unix
<tenzu> archl: 老头也折腾linux hoho
<fengya90> win 8有什么好的，做桌面坑爹啊
<tenzu> 擦, netsplit了么?
<DBLobster> 看起来...
<DBLobster> 局域网建成了.
 * tenzu 拜神
<MeaCulpa> .
<archl> tenzu: 人家说不定是某 hacker
<tenzu> archl: hacker应该不会轻易出手卖自己的机器吧
<archl> tenzu: 为什么呢。
<richardlxc> DBLobster: 什么局域网
<tenzu> archl: 里面太多秘密
<archl> tenzu:  hacker的秘密不该保存在移动硬盘么。
<archl> tenzu:  hacker 的定义已经太广泛了。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<archl> MeaCulpa GNOME 3抄KDE4的设置界面
<archl> MeaCulpa还是 GNOME 2的设置界面好看。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这辈子只进过一次gnome
<MeaCulpa> 以后估计也不会了
 * adam8157_away 好像不挂代理已经上不了国外网站了
<huntxu> TAT
<tenzu> ipv6, hoho
<adam8157_away> huntxu: 是吧 我这里所有的国外网站都不行了
<huntxu> adam8157_away: freenode算國外麽
<adam8157_away> huntxu: 算
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 現在沒挂代理
<archl> MeaCulpa我就进了一次 awesome，大概以后也不会了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 但是....dns是國內的...
<DBLobster> 恢复了?
<DBLobster> fivesheep: 五羊 看得到我么?
<huntxu> 恢復了麽？
<huntxu> 沒有吧
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 手機vpn連自己的vps還存活
<huntxu> adam8157_away: 可是電腦已經ssh不過去了...
<huntxu> roylez: 說句話...
<tenzu> huntxu: 同情
 * L-----D rape DBLobster 
<huntxu> tenzu: 嗚嗚
<archl> huntxu: o
<DBLobster> ?
<DBLobster> ?
<DBLobster> ?
<hamo> 大家还能访问国外的站点么？
<huntxu> 還沒恢復...
<tenzu> 能啊能
<hamo> tenzu: 疼博士是在教育网吧？
<L-----D> 翻墙
<tenzu> hamo: ipv6, 嗯嗯
<hamo> tenzu: 啧啧...纯炫耀...
<zer4tul> 没恢复
<tenzu> hamo: 不过不知道为啥看不了youtube
<user88881> 今天的网络着实奇怪啊，ssh连接不上了
<huntxu> dns都挂掉了...
<hamo> tenzu: 改host...把域名指到ipv6去
<tenzu> hamo: 似乎也不行
<zer4tul> 见了个鬼，能ping通，不能ssh
<soiamso> zer4tul: tcptunel
<soiamso> zer4tul: 不能ssh了吧
<huntxu> zer4tul: 我的ping都全挂了
<user88881> 据说今天gfw新特性测试中
<L-----D> 别高估gfw
<soiamso> zer4tul: 根本防御不了非ssh 的tcp 传递
<zer4tul> soiamso: 哈？
<user88881> 我的ssh也不能使用了
<soiamso> L-----D: 一般是省域的gfw 在更新，都是广东的？
<soiamso> user88881: tcptunnel,
<soiamso> 所有到国外的http都挂了？
<soiamso> zer4tul: 难道黑客在瘫痪gfw ?
<user88881> 已经在网络上面看到了，都在痛苦中。。。
<user88881> soiamso: 什么，tcptunnel这个是软件吗？
<user88881> 现在正在想办法通过tor，看看是否能够爬墙
<soiamso> user88881: 模拟 ssh -D 但是不是用ssh协议，协议自定义，加密方法自定义
<fengya90> tor这东西在国内太难用了
<huntxu> zer4tul: 你的dns？
<user88881> soiamso: 要真是黑客在瘫痪gfw，那我就转悲为喜了，哈哈哈
<soiamso> user88881: 因为有这两个特性，gfw 没有可能防御了，
<soiamso> user88881: 你是买的ssh 服务，还是自己服务器上的？
<MeaCulpa> user88881: GFW是一个DoS触发器，无从攻击
<user88881> soiamso: 买的ssh服务
<zer4tul> soiamso: 没明白
<namoamitabuddha> jiong: http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs61a/sp12/book/index.html
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y EECS Instructional Support Group Home Page
<user88881> soiamso: 我去看看，tcptunnel这个东东，原来这么没有注意到过
<zer4tul> huntxu: 国内的dns
<zer4tul> huntxu: 公司的
<user88881> MeaCulpa：但是黑客同志说能够攻击啊～～
<soiamso> user88881: 编程人员用的。github yihuang 有一个实现
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: stunnel 呢？
<soiamso> MeaCulpa 估计这次是 gfw ipv6
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 黑客只能攻击那些需要提供服务的系统，GFW的存在就是要停止服务的，攻击个毛...
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 你攻击他，他断你网即可，你找肉鸡攻击，它断肉鸡网。断全中国网页无所谓
<MeaCulpa> s/页/也
<zer4tul> GFW本来就是个IMBA的存在
<MeaCulpa> 不败之地
<user88881> MeaCulpa：不熟悉，但是，anonymous都已经说了要攻击gfw，总归是有点道理的
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 他们不是中国人，他们攻击gfw, gfw也不能断他们，毛用。GFW照样灭自己人
<user88881> MeaCulpa：只要通过攻击gfw，对中国的网络造成影响，就有用
<MeaCulpa> 攻击最多造成GFW扩容，升级，这样zf, 承包商，国外的制造商都开心，多赢。唯一输得只有我国p民
<zer4tul> user88881: 估计是DDoS一类的攻击吧，这还是可以做的。但是没啥意义
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 那你就不能来聊天了 :)
<user88881> MeaCulpa：不尽然，
<user88881> MeaCulpa：也并不是如你想的那么简单了
<soiamso> user88881: 明文协议能登记不会禁的
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 就那么简单，GFW就是个断你网的系统，你攻击他，他断你网
<user88881> zer4tul: 我对gfw和互联网的结构，仅是初步认识，不敢妄加揣测
<user88881> MeaCulpa：其中涉及到的影响，你以为断网就算了事？
<L-----D> user88881, anonymous会攻击gfw?  anonymous估计连米国的分级审查都搞不定
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 我国zf害怕影响？
<user88881> MeaCulpa：比如对网站的攻击，那网站断网就可以了嘛。但是，网站的服务就不能提供了。
<soiamso> user88881: 或者你不用http， ssh协议就可以了
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 就是要你不能提供服务
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 我们整个18M 中国去年2周上不了美国干活，领导每一个说话的，就当大家休息
<user88881> soiamso: https吧？
<soiamso> user88881: 所有出名的协议都不用。
<user88881> soiamso: http的话，能够检查，直接就reset了
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 所谓的影响，随便给你点甜头你就安逸了
<user88881> MeaCulpa：18M是什么东西？
<user88881> MeaCulpa：你们的公司吗？
<lambdaq> 有人能听到我么
<lambdaq> 全国断网了。哎呀呀。。。
<soiamso> user88881: https://github.com/yihuang/tcptunnel
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ t: yihuang/tcptunnel · GitHub
<user88881> MeaCulpa：对一个小小的公司的影响，当然不会再当局的考虑范围之内了。
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 所有在华
<lambdaq> 全国断网了
<user88881> MeaCulpa：但是，gdp的影响就不得不考虑了。gdp之类的总的经济数据低于5%之类的，中国就乱了，当局一定会考虑的。
<lambdaq> 能ping同，所有tcp SYN双向中断
<soiamso> lambdaq: 广东升级完毕
<lambdaq> soiamso, 香港出口升级完毕没？
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 断网的gdp, 从美国人那里买点设备就抵消了
<user88881> soiamso: 谢谢，我先看看
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 外国人又不是傻子，有米赚
<soiamso> MeaCulpa  看来广东的超算中心就是搞这个的
<user88881> MeaCulpa：你未免想简单了，中国如果断网的话，经济立马瘫痪
<user88881> MeaCulpa：断网，不是简单容易的事情
<soiamso> user88881: 已经选在美股收市之后了
<user88881> soiamso: yihuang是什么意思？
<user88881> soiamso: 难道是中国人开发的？
<lambdaq> user88881, 这你就不懂了。只断公网，专线照旧。
<AireadFan> 断网这事会不会跟政治有关啊
<soiamso> user88881: 是阿，中国人
<hamo> 貌似修好了
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 断外网，又不是断大中华局域网
<zer4tul> 果然好了
<hoxily> 好多网站上不去了。杭州电信这里。
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 搞你vpn, 又不是全断
<MeaCulpa> user88881: 但是DDoS之类，有几台肉鸡它断你几台，没商量，无所谓
<AireadFan> 我的vpn也连不上了
<user88881> lambdaq: 你想让中国做外贸的瘫痪吗？
<soiamso> user88881: 大公司都找人吧协议改了，针对协议的探测应该不可行，只能断网
<lambdaq> user88881, 不是我想，是有的人做事不顾后果的
<fivesheep> DBLobster: 看不到..
<user88881> lambdaq: 没有可能的，至少目前还没有这样的征兆。
<hoxily> 上QQ邮箱也很卡
<user88881> soiamso: 这样啊，这个软件的安全和加密性如何？
<lambdaq> user88881, 出大事之前所有人都认为不可能，结果该出事的照样出
<soiamso> user88881: 谁去针对你解密 ？
<user88881> lambdaq: 那要自己估计，有些事情可以根据情况估计出来的，并任意妄想
<lambdaq> user88881, 估计也有超出预期的时候
<user88881> lambdaq: 比如，将google黑出中国，这种就可以估计出来，政府下的去手。断网这种，正常情况是不太可能的
<lambdaq> user88881, 用着ssh vpn socks的就不要说不可能
<user88881> soiamso：比如，https协议，是否正常通过，不会破坏协议
<soiamso> user88881: 你试试不就知道了
<user88881> soiamso: 我试试
<soiamso> user88881: http://blog.codingnow.com/cloud/XTunnel
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y 云风的个人空间 : XTunnel
<soiamso> user88881: go 语言版本
<user88881> soiamso: google上面找这个，怎么没有找到官网？
<user88881> soiamso: 这个软件的源头在哪里？
<soiamso> user88881: 如果所有人都知道，这个程序就不会存在了
<user88881> lambdaq: 意外当然也有，不过，中央是一个集体，集体一般是理智的，不会出太大的意外
<lambdaq> user88881, 集体是理智的？这个结论是怎么得出来的？
<Kevin> 这是个集体疯狂的时代
<user88881> lambdaq: 个人的决定会受情感上面的影响，集体的话，偏向理智
<user88881> Kevin: 万事无绝对吗，哈哈
<soiamso> user88881: 集体决定偏向中庸而不是理智
<lambdaq> user88881, 中毒不轻的孩子啊。。。。西方教育一向倡导独立思想，集体只能导致hivemind和群体无意识。更不用说tg的集体那是盲目排外的集体，根本不会倾听集体以外的诉求。
<savr> hi
<savr> what is everyone using for qq on ubuntu?
<user88881> soiamso: 也可以这样说吧，即不会有极端行为
<sevk> savr, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<savr> http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/download.shtml is very old
<lambdaq> user88881, 集体意识是最容易被绑架的。极端行为跟容易被诱发。
<user88881> lambdaq: 高层是利益集团，是照顾自己的利益，所谓倾听之类的，只是幻觉
<lambdaq> 况且断网，在tg的集体看来，根本算不上什么极端行为。因为他们压根都不关心网上发生了什么。你觉得网络重要，只是因为你觉得外贸重要。实际上我国上个季度外贸净利润刚好等于政府的出口退税额度。你怎么解释这个问题？
<user88881> lambdaq: 对做出一个决定，集体更加保守一些
<soiamso> lambdaq: 你可以持有美股 ，期权， 期货， 而不是实体贸易
<user88881> lambdaq: 这。。。。
<soiamso> lambdaq: 资本过家只关心资本
<user88881> lambdaq: 外贸还是中国经济的三驾马车之一，可不是儿戏。
<lambdaq> user88881, 那是金融危机以前的事情了。现在靠烧内需。
<lambdaq> user88881, 老兄的老黄历该更新一下了。现在深圳的外贸都负增长了。
<hoxily> savr: use Q+ Web QQ instead of QQ client.
<lambdaq> 从特区创立以来第一次负增长。
<hoxily> savr: see http://web.qq.com/
<sevk> hoxily,啥网址y Q+ Web - 腾讯官方为您提供的一站式网络服务
<user88881> lambdaq: 现在仍然如此，内需在现在，以及将来的一段时间之内都不会有什么起色，我感觉
<savr> thanks
<hoxily> savr: just need a firefox or chrome and so on. you are welcome
<savr> hoxily, no english support?
<lambdaq> user88881, 那没有办法。反正你觉得外贸靠上网这个真的是幻觉
<hoxily> savr: 英语？
<savr> yes english
<savr> I see chrome translate works well
 * Guest53787 想不开的外国人
<hoxily> savr: I know enough english words to use english language chrome. You need Chinese translation for Chrome?
<savr> no
<savr> its alright
<savr> thanks!
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然又跑来了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 等会要面试啊...
<gfrog> adam8157: 矮油，面哪家？
<adam8157> gfrog: 面试别人好不好
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • 编写一个bash脚本，它以一个目录作为参数，显示出目录中大小是0的所有文件名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370729 求各位大大们指教，我自己写的，运行结果不正确 #! /bin/bash if [ ! -d "$1" ]; then echo "missing operand" exit 1 fi if [ -d "$1" ]; then for filename in $( ls -A "$1") do if [ -f "$filename" -a -s "$filename" ]; then echo "$filenam …
<adam8157> gfrog: 面个浪潮->IBM->百度的
<gfrog> adam8157: 挺奇葩的轨迹
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道ibm跟国企体制差不多？
<fuhao> 我的笔记本ubuntu chrome 浏览器打开google主页就会跳转 taobao.114so.cn 页面,用firefox 就没有任何问题～ 这是怎么回事？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道, 那么风X的名字, 应该不会吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 继续怨念，贵组竟然不要我！
<adam8157> gfrog: 维稳需要吧
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。 难道我是维稳对象？
<adam8157> gfrog: 庙小
<gfrog> adam8157: @@
<soiamso> adam8157: 估计 rh 也不适合
<jyfl987> adam8157: gfrog roylez MeaCulpa 贵厂有云服务么
<adam8157> soiamso: 你说面试这个啊, 等会看吧 晓不得
<adam8157> jyfl987: openshift啊!
<gfrog> jyfl987: 要哪种？
<ofan> openshit啊
<gfrog> ofan: 0_0
<ofan> gfrog: -_-
<jyfl987> gfrog: 随便哪种  我想看看 市面上有没有我设想的那种云服务
<gfrog> jyfl987: @@
<ofan> jyfl987: 我现在出售python空间
<soiamso> ofan 出售账户不
<ofan> soiamso: 有shell
<soiamso> ofan chrooted ?
<ofan> soiamso: no
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那速度不行
<ofan> jyfl987: 有cdn
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你们的openshift是提供什么服务？vps还是app?
<soiamso> jyfl987: 你太直接
<jyfl987> ofan: 我打算买东京机房的linode
<adam8157> jyfl987: paas  app
<jyfl987> 算了下 linode比ec2便宜 ec2的流量太黑了
<gfrog> jyfl987: PaaS，提供平台。
<ofan> jyfl987: 太贵了,不值
<jyfl987> ofan: 我买了好多便宜的 没意思
<ofan> jyfl987: 那随便
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<roylez> gfrog: 青蛙
<ofan> 反正我觉得linode那个价格和配置,能干的东西不多
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<palomino|working> 破主席
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实IaaS就是vps，PaaS就是当年的虚拟主机，这么理解靠谱嘛？
<gfrog> roylez: 主席。
<soiamso> gfrog: paas 就是空间吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 不靠谱 iaas和vps差不多 paas和虚拟主机不大一样
<ofan> paas是提供平台
<gfrog> adam8157: 不一样的地方在哪呢？
<gfrog> adam8157: SaaS似乎之前没有，算是新玩意？
<adam8157> gfrog: saas就是个网站而已吧
<adam8157> gfrog: paas是提供一个app的运行平台, 虚拟主机是一个系统用户
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 怪事，重装XP后Gurb还在 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370731 以前重装后Gurb就消失了 今天做了个winpe,重装后Gurb还在 但是有个小错误，Gurb选XP后，出现如下提示： 正在按照命令列表进行引导 错误：no such derice:BCAE-D488 按任意键继续。。。。 如果按任意键就进XP了 不按任意键过几秒钟也会启动XP 请高手 …
<ofan> XaaS
<gfrog> adam8157: 搞不懂。
<gfrog> adam8157: 系统用户？ 跟运行app的平台有啥不同？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你试过其他的PaaS服务嘛？ heroku封装的比较彻底。
<adam8157> gfrog: 系统用户就是login呗
<adam8157> gfrog: gae用过
<gfrog> adam8157: 虚拟主机很多也不给login的好吧。
<adam8157> gfrog: 0_o 是么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 但是相当于一个login嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 有些只给ftp
<soiamso> gfrog: 就是把搭这个平台的方法公开，防止锁定在某个供应商
<gfrog> adam8157: 外加一个控制面板改参数。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦 实际上在系统那端是个login嘛
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 今天晚上11点开会
<Cherrot> roylez: 11点……IBM这么照顾员工啊
<adam8157> roylez: 我明晚11点 电话会议完了就等着看球赛好了
 * adam8157 便宜VPS的内存小, 大的又太贵
<soiamso> adam8157: java是不能了
<adam8157> soiamso: 啥? paas? gae heroku openshift貌似都支持java的
<adam8157> soiamso: 哦 vps
<soiamso> adam8157: vps
<adam8157> soiamso: 起码得1G嘛
<soiamso> adam8157: redhat的交易代码？
<gfrog> adam8157: 其实真心推荐你使openshift，自家东西某些问题搞起来方便些。
<adam8157> soiamso: 俺们没有啥交易代码吧
<gfrog> soiamso: 咩交易代码？
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪些问题
<soiamso> adam8157: RHT
<soiamso> adam8157: NYSE:RHT
<gfrog> adam8157: 你懂得， lol
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋你买Linode了？答应我的5个ssh帐号呢？
<adam8157> roylez: 鬼, 虚拟主机的账单都不付了 还linode
<roylez> gfrog: 你真心推荐蛋蛋 open shit (hole)？你想掰弯蛋蛋？
<adam8157> roylez: 你太重口了
<gfrog> roylez: 0_0
<ofan_> adam8157: 1g 内存，不算小吧
<adam8157> ofan_: 大众价格的只有512m一般
<ofan_> adam8157: 大众价格是多少？
<adam8157> ofan_: 一年500以内  linode的质量, 19$每月也算大众价格吧
<ofan_> adam8157: openvz的有可能
 * hamo 求掰弯 adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: http://www.vpser.net/ten-dollars-vps
<sevk> gfrog,啥网址y 10美元以下VPS - VPS侦探
<MeaCulpa> RH股价涨的挺高了
<hamo> adam8157:  我都说了我是小纯洁，并不理解掰弯什么意思
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 我也就是随便踢踢
<jyfl987> gfrog: heroku的方式好挫
<ofan_> adam8157:burst.net的便宜
<gfrog> jyfl987: 做啥的方式？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 反正我觉得不太爽，还不如去用openshift
<adam8157> jyfl987: 为啥
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我昨天看了下 他就是托管app 跟GAE一个调调
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGnome: 额，你终端的颜色是啥呀
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不过heroku不用特殊的sdk啊
<jyfl987> 既不能让用户深入到底层去构建 也不能用户任意做东西
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你的要求太高了，PaaS要的是快速部署
<jyfl987> adam8157: 换汤不换药 GAE也要不到特殊sdk 只要你不在本地运行就是
<gfrog> jyfl987: 底层构建，你去IaaS吧
<jyfl987> gfrog: 错  快速部署要基于虚拟机 提交个rom 随便你下面什么环境都可以切
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我说的虚拟机是指thread级的
<gfrog> jyfl987: 任意做东西？ 做到哪种程度？ 可以装依赖包，可以搞cron，
<adam8157> jyfl987: 那你是需要iaas, 不能说明paas不好啊 定位不同嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987: 。。。 这是你的产品吧，lol
<jyfl987> adam8157: iaas是个系统级的虚拟机 不是我想要的
<dddyyyyyyyy> 求终端颜色配置
<jyfl987> gfrog: 是的 我打算试试做一个demo看看 专门服务 socket server与http server
<gfrog> jyfl987: 其实还要考虑的问题还有很多，分配存储，分配数据库，等等
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你不要想得那么完美哦 "任意做东西"只能是系统级别的吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 如果从底下开始自己部署，这些配置狂麻烦还容易出错。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你根本不理解
<gfrog> jyfl987: 换PaaS之后，一条配置就搞定这些问题。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你是没玩过rom
<gfrog> jyfl987: 嘛rom？
<dddyyyyyyyy>  > Time.now
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy, 2012-04-12 13:20:19 +0800
<jyfl987> gfrog: adam8157 跟你们说了也没用 你们又不做server
<gfrog> jyfl987: 用户的程序千奇百怪，你不可能都搞成你自己那种模式吧？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 额，被你看穿了，其实我根本不理解运维的需求...
 * adam8157 paas说了只是提供平台... 结果你埋怨它实现不了server
 * gfrog PaaS能部署应用服务器么？ 木在PaaS上搞过java。。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是你在heroku上跑的是什么呢？ http app把
<adam8157> jyfl987: 嗯
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我想了解下你的需求场景，然后去跟openshift那些家伙讨论下。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你可有在heroku上跑x呢？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 其实这些云主机都是一些 运算+socket读写而已
<adam8157> jyfl987: 这个 对于paas要求过份了吧...
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 wayland 如何了？
<gfrog> jyfl987: oops，嘛服务会用到X。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: paas就应该做到这个 比如说 GAE 他的模式就是cgi 他给你代管http请求解析 解析完以后 找到映射的app 起个thread交给他 等他执行玩把结果返回给http client 不就是这样么
<ofan_> 其实我觉得要搞应用的话，早就搞上了，挑来挑去，最发现根本用不着
<gfrog> jyfl987: 基本如此，各厂商提供的功能稍有不同，但是大体上都是这样的。
<jyfl987> adam8157: heroku不也是这样？ 既然都这样 何必要搞那么多支持语言什么的 你要知道 你支持java 支持的就是jvm 你支持python支持的就是python vm 你支持ruby支持的就是ruby的vm  你不如自己规划个vm 提供文档 还有一些辅助工具 直接把别人的x86/mips/等机器码转成你的vm的机器码 这样你可以全力研究这个vm的优化
<soiamso> jyfl987: paas 就是要杜绝底层调用，或者假装底层调用吧
<jyfl987> soiamso: 他只是杜绝物理底层调用 但是实际上你计费可是按资源来计的 要想降低费用 谁不想往底层搞优化呢
<jyfl987> soiamso: 你搞个vm 这个执行了多少周期 指令的执行分布统计 你都可以出报告 用户可以根据这个再去优化他的程序 降低费用 云平台干的应该是这种事啊
<gfrog> jyfl987: 都搞云了，成本已经不是问题了，加一个app的成本比买一台物理机的成本低的多，一台跑不动了就再加一台，这也是云计算的优势嘛。
<jyfl987> 像什么优化 python vm rubyvm 这个应该交给社区干 你一家公司干这个没有任何意义 也花不来
<adam8157> jyfl987: 你这是搭建平台 不是用平台... paas是提供平台给你用的. 你的定位很奇怪, 不能因为你奇怪的定位就说paas不好, 事实上选择paas的人很多. 可以专心搞app 不管底层server的东西
 * adam8157 heroku的口号就是 "forget server"
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我说的是heroku这个平台搭建的不好
<adam8157> jyfl987: 它确实用的社区的vm
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我这个定位不奇怪 现在的http服务模式都是我刚才说的那种
<adam8157> jyfl987: search "heroku stack"
<soiamso> adam8157: 需求集中在计费。。
<jyfl987> adam8157: 但是社区不知道他底层的vm怎样的
<gfrog> adam8157: jyfl987 似乎我说的跟你们说的不是一个精神层面的玩意？
 * gfrog 说起优化vm来了。。
<jyfl987> 社区的vm比如说python的 可能给x86-64优化的 但是如果他物理平台用的是mips 那有好多寄存器就浪费了 但是这个社区并不知道 也不会去做优化 只能heroku自己人去做 这就浪费人力了
 * gfrog 优化vm都要用户去管的话，还叫毛云计算。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我说的是heroku这边的搭建有问题 不是说你写程序的方式
<gfrog> jyfl987: heroku都是在EC2里的啊，物理平台实际是虚拟机的平台，这点很容易统一。
 * gfrog 理解不了，撤退。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 话又说回来 写http service在云平台上跑的人 优化下底层还是有用处的
 * gfrog 抠腚要紧。
 * adam8157 heroku就是用的社区vm啊, 而且, 架在EC2上, 想都不用想也是X86-64
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那个blog虽然是自己搭建的 但是代码未必全是自己写的
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 你没理解快速部署的本质。
<roylez> gfrog_coding: 别抠出痔疮了
 * gfrog_coding 难道穷苦天朝码农穷惯了？ 没事就优化优化优化？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 全都自己写自己选vm自己优化底层, 还云计算干啥哦....
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 是你们没理解我的意思  算了 我不扯了 等我那个东西搞出来 你赞助我一台ec 我搭个实例给你看
 * gfrog_coding 见过日本和阿三码农，内存不够买内存，cpu不够买cpu，
 * gfrog_coding 从来不扣数据结构优化，一律数组搞定。
<soiamso> gfrog_coding: 估计铁路票务网站 没有用 openshift, 所以不能快速放到超算中心
<jyfl987> adam8157: 云计算只是为了scalable /flexiable 不是为了让你偷懒的 尤其是 如果你规模很大 更应该多做优化
<soiamso> gfrog_coding:  这叫快速部署?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 云只是为了让你忽略物理的机器差别而已
 * adam8157 偷懒是云计算的第一要务
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: EC2可以免费用1年，mini instance
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你那根本是浪费钱
<jyfl987> gfrog_coding: 要信用卡 既然免费用一年 你用信用卡帮我弄个免费一年把
<soiamso> jyfl987: 看openshift的介绍，觉得 adam的说法准确
<gfrog_coding> jyfl987: 我已经搞过了。。
<jyfl987> soiamso: 反正现在这些很失败
 * adam8157 干活去...
<ofan_> '活'是谁？
<gfrog_coding> roylez: 主席你好邪恶
<roylez> ofan_: +1
<ofan_> lool
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/04/12/posing-app.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 教你怎么摆 pose 的手机应用
<adam8157> roylez: 貌似被放鸽子了 那个大哥没来面试
<user8888> :)
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: u r free!
<jyfl987> adam8157: ^_^
<jyfl987> adam8157: 估计是去了更先进的厂家了
<adam8157> jyfl987: 估计是. 正好, 估计来了时候也是给我添乱的水平
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 鸽子蛋
<roylez> adam8157: 今天晚上11点，明天早上7点，俩会
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧 高管
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a3019510gw1drws82z1eij.jpg
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<soiamso> adam8157: IBM -> BIDU ......
<xjduke> :)
<ofan_> test
<sevk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍦ 
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那你今天的工作任务就算完成了么
<adam8157> jyfl987: 没 在写东西呢
<ofan_> test
 * adam8157 大哥来了 面试去
<sevk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍦ 
<lainme> ofan_, .. ..  ㍦
 * hamo 求BIDU->IBM
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你的py空间提供什么feature?
<ofan_> jyfl987: virtualenv, uwsgi, 自定义nginx配置，各种db,shell
<ofan_> jyfl987: 还有cdn
<jyfl987> ofan_: shared hosting把
<ofan_> jyfl987: vps
<ofan_> jyfl987: 以前说过，是ramhost的
<ofan_> kvm主机
<jyfl987> 额
<jyfl987> 你是用openstack搭的把 lol
<hamo> adam8157: 人怎么样/
<lainme> ofan_: 开始卖空间了？
<ofan_> lainme: 恩
<ofan_> jyfl987: ..
<ofan> ofan_: test
<ofan> ofan_: test
<ofan_> pyflakes好强大
<jyfl987> ofan_: 你看 还想忽悠哥 我一想就清楚了
<jyfl987> ofan_: 做reseller是没前途的 还是多研究研究技术吧 尤其是程序优化
<gfrog_coding> ofan_: 我更偏好pylint
<ofan_> jyfl987: 啥？
<lainme> ofan_: 研究代购吧
<ofan_> gfrog_coding: 我pyflakes+pep8
<ofan_> 验证基本上是实时的，直接给错误提示
<ofan_> jyfl987: 我没说就做这个
<gfrog_coding> ofan_: pyflakes的vim插件倒是不错，pylint的插件我用不来
<Cherrot> L-----D: Java 往上面走是不是就是 SOA 工作流这些了？
<ofan_> gfrog_coding: pylint是单独的吧
<gfrog_coding> ofan_: 也有个vim插件
<ofan_> 现在pyflakes还能直接显示doc string
<ofan_> 补全py内部函数等
<hamo> roylez: 主席你有bug啊...
<gfrog_coding> ofan_: doc string？在哪显示？
<ofan_> gfrog_coding: 会单独开个小窗
<gfrog_coding> ofan_: vim里？ 快捷键是嘛？
<ofan_> gfrog_coding: 比如我打 0.2 直接弹出来整数的相关函数
<ofan_> gfrog_coding: 按下.号就有
<gfrog_coding> 哦，这么强？ 最近版的插件嘛？
<ofan_> 额 难道是neocomplecache
<ofan_> gfrog_coding: 不是pyflakes就是neocomplcache
<gfrog_coding> ofan_: 我猜不是pyflakes
<ofan_> neocomplcache是补全的，不过是气泡补全
<ofan_> 装了一堆插件
<ofan_> http://www.zeromq.org/intro:read-the-manual
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y Learn the Basics - zeromq
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在不影响系统软件依赖的情况下将boost库替换为自己编译的版本 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370742 比如系统的aptitude依赖boost1.46的iostream，我自己编译安装了1.49的boost到/home/l（我的用户名是l），我把系统自带的boost1.46删掉后，aptitude也被删掉了。 这个时候是我自己安装了1.49，所以我就又apt-get insta …
<gfrog_coding> ofan_: 在pyflakes里没发现补全的功能
<ofan_> gfrog_coding: 难道是pydoc...
<ofan_> 也装了这个
<gfrog_coding> 。。。
<ofan_> 还有pytest
 * palomino|working 戳 roylez 
<ofan_> tenzu: ..
<tenzu> ofan_: 你要送我个ssh么?
<lainme> tenzu: 下午好:)
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡下午好
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你在大学里教什么来着
<ofan_> tenzu: 你在墙外还要
<tenzu> jyfl987: 还没开始教课
<tenzu> ofan_: 我以后都在天朝
 * tenzu 是天朝的好子民
<jyfl987> tenzu: 那你现在做什么？ 给女老师打洗脚水？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 那得看女老师漂亮不
<ofan_> tenzu: 有房了？
<tenzu> ofan_: 可以住老张人家
<ofan_> tenzu: ..
<tenzu> ofan_: 吃饭还可以不花钱
<lainme> tenzu: ……
<tenzu> lainme: 你可以考虑以后去你婆婆家蹭饭
<lainme> tenzu: 那我形象就彻底坏了
<tenzu> lainme: 怕啥, 结婚以后都不要形象了
<jyfl987> 蹭饭吃很正常
<jyfl987> 我爸妈都经常跟我说他同事夫妻吃饭 洗衣都是去蹭 额
<buptlpf> 问个问题阿,怎么禁用chrome那个出现每次运行java都出现的out of date提示阿
<sulit> 哈哈
<jyfl987> 都是父母代劳
<jyfl987> 除了生孩子不是父母代劳 孩子生下来以后带孩子不都是父母
<tenzu> jyfl987: 这年头不蹭不行了
<buptlpf> 问个问题阿,怎么禁用chrome那个出现每次运行java都出现的out of date提示阿
<jyfl987> tenzu: 你不去蹭 父母还怪你娶了媳妇忘了娘呢
<ofan> jyfl987: 要我爸早就骂上了
<tenzu> jyfl987: 我父母离我远着呢, 蹭不上
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是说不回去蹭饭吃还是回去蹭饭吃 被你爸骂？
<ofan> jyfl987: 经常回去蹭
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我父母也离我远  最重要的是我找不到人跟我一起回去蹭饭吃
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我每年就过年那5天回去蹭饭吃 其他时候都不在 额
<jyfl987> ofan: 额 你爸这么小气？
<tenzu> jyfl987: 会父母身边工作
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我家那个县城太小了 没有招程序员的
<ofan> ofan_: test
<ofan> ofan_: test
<ofan> ofan_: test
<tenzu> jyfl987: 别抠腚了, 回去做小生意
<ofan> ofan_: test
<sevk> ofan: .. ..
<jyfl987> tenzu: 我们那人太少了 都是出来打工的多 我们一个县才9w人 额
<tenzu> jyfl987: 去当县长
<jyfl987> tenzu: 土共的制度 本地人不能在本地当啊
<tenzu> jyfl987: 这我真不知道
<jyfl987> tenzu: 这都不知道 不晓得你咋混的
<tenzu> jyfl987: 浑浑噩噩过一辈子
<jyfl987> tenzu: 好 难怪你要躲去学校里 学校确实好
<tenzu> jyfl987: 学校里压力小
<jyfl987> tenzu: 不见得压力大 不过学校里有好多便利就是了 而且学校里都是年轻人多 充满朝气
<jyfl987> tenzu: 心情会有正向增益
<tenzu> jyfl987: 反正我觉得会比社会上好点, 虽然我没真正混过社会
<hamo> tenzu: jyfl987 学校里有学妹...
<fhmdgxs> tenzu: 学校好太多了， 每年都有新鲜的肉
<tenzu> hamo: 你就没想过女老师?
<hamo> tenzu: 喜欢学妹...
<jyfl987> 学校里吃饭可以去食堂 不用自己洗碗 置家具
<hamo> tenzu: 女老师不靠谱...
<tenzu> hamo: 你这点儿出息
<jyfl987> 洗衣服有洗衣房 这些都比外面便宜
<jyfl987> 泡妞有学生鸡
<L-----D> 。。。
<jyfl987> 你的口味可以细分到专业 额
<buptlpf> 问个问题阿,怎么禁用chrome那个出现每次运行java都出现的out of date提示阿
<buptlpf> 问个问题阿,怎么禁用chrome那个出现每次运行java都出现的out of date提示阿
<jyfl987> 你好 老鸨， 今天来个体育专业的吧
<jyfl987> cl
<sevk> buptlpf: .. ..
<hamo> jyfl987: ....
<lainme> tenzu: 现在学校里，压力也不小了吧
<hamo> jyfl987: 学校里还是很纯洁的吧...
<jyfl987> hamo: 有什么纯洁的
<buptlpf> @sevk ......
<tenzu> lainme: 目前为止还没感觉到压力
<hamo> jyfl987: 至少比社会上...
<hamo> roylez: 主席，你有bug啊...
<jyfl987> hamo: :-)
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu无法关机 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370749 我电脑是双系统，安装完一些插件之后关机就显示到登录的那个界面，然后按关机没反应。这是为什么！？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 刻骨铭心 — 2012-04-12 14:52
<leoxx> hi everybody
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • 新人求教～GTK2.0 弹出对话框的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370751 如何让弹出的对话框位置在指定按钮下放弹出啊？还有如何能跟随鼠标光标啊？求教～十分感谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 j289315973 — 2012-04-12 15:11
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 还木回来？
 * gfrog_coding 阿蛋跟大叔聊的很久嘛。
<iGnome> ml.sock.pl mldonkey的cli版本控制台。谁要。
<iGnome> 上这么多op啊
<ofan_> no perl
<fivesheep> yo ofan_
<fivesheep> 还不睡觉?
<ofan_> fivesheep: yo 五羊
<ofan_> fivesheep: 不困..
 * L-----D rape fivesheep 
<fivesheep> L-----D: 你短了
<iGnome> 死在破py吧。
<fivesheep> 纵欲过度
<L-----D> 低调
<fivesheep> 薄不起来 lol
<ofan_> perl已经过气了
<iGnome> 自己去写一个，比较下谁好。
<ofan_> 写啥
<iGnome> mldonkey的cli交互控制台嘛。
<ofan_> 不用mldonkey
<Cherrot> iGnome: mldonkey 不是自带一个么？ 你自己写了一个？
<iGnome> 发现比web方便很多。
<iGnome> 没自带的
<L-----D> 有api的吧
<L-----D> 现在国外有什么好的emule资源站
<iGnome> 喜欢用的，好多只有一个文件。mlnet
<Cherrot> iGnome: 哦  我习惯用sancho + web :)
<iGnome> ... 你这口味。
<lainme> iGnome: 下午好
<iGnome> 太重了。
<iGnome> lainme: 你有空了？
<lainme> iGnome: 没
<iGnome> phd了？
<iGnome> 额。phd都上op了。
<iGnome> 哇塞，phd' irc
<lainme> iGnome: 谢谢
<Cherrot> ....
<iGnome> 下次不准蛋蛋上op。 lainme lol
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 回来了
<hamo> adam8157: 神说不准你上OP
<adam8157> lainme: 哟, 好久不见啊
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯 那我就不上op 除了踢你的时候
<lainme> adam8157: :)
 * Cherrot 神的网络不稳啊
<hamo> adam8157: 神说啥时候都不行
<hamo> adam8157: 这大哥怎么样？
<adam8157> hamo: 应该还可以
<adam8157> lainme: 学业很忙呢?
<hamo> adam8157: 啥级别的？I or J or S?
<adam8157> hamo: I是啥
<hamo> adam8157: intern
<adam8157> hamo: 是R
<hamo> adam8157: R是啥？
<adam8157> hamo: regular
<hamo> adam8157: J or S?
<adam8157> hamo: J是啥
<hamo> adam8157: junior
<adam8157> hamo: 都说了是R了
<lainme> adam8157: 是比较忙
 * lainme 这空调开得真冷
<hamo> adam8157: Regular啥级别？比junior还低？
<adam8157> lainme: 是啊, 都不默默的注释着IRC了
<iGnome> lainme: 。。我的空调，咋是开的热的。
<iGnome> 蛋蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 就是普通呗 Intern->QA->QE->SQE
<ofan> ->EQE
<iGnome> nnnd 崩溃导致bitlbee死掉
<ofan> ->QQE->KQE->MQE->GQE
<lainme> iGnome: 和计算机房连着的房间，空调一直冷风，还不让关
 * adam8157 优盘丢了, 买还是不买呢?
<hamo> adam8157: 你要火了
<ofan> iGnome: bitlbee都能死
<hamo> adam8157: 有8G没？
<adam8157> hamo: 4G的 我用来做liveusb和传小东西的
<iGnome> lainme: .
<hamo> adam8157: 小东西..看来你确实要火了...lol
<iGnome> ofan: 在浏览器，是没反映了。没测试其他的
<iGnome> lainme: 你家的G+，搞死浏览器的
<adam8157> hamo: awk怎么显示最后一个?
<hamo> $F
<hamo> ==
<hamo> 打错了
<iGnome> N-1
<adam8157> hamo: 呃 找到了 在桌子上
<lainme> iGnome: 和我有什么关系。
<hamo> adam8157: $NF
<iGnome> perl的知道。$_[-1]
<iGnome> lainme: 看到你的贴图，我才去看的
<iGnome> 破蛋蛋，太低级了。用awk
<Cherrot> lainme: 在Google哇？
 * adam8157 没有G+
<iGnome> 鸡加蛋。
<ofan_> 为什么qemu里ghost恢复完xp，启动就黑屏？
<ofan_> qemu没调试的选项？
<iGnome> 没调试过。
<iGnome> 没出问题过。
<hamo> adam8157: git有锁么？
<adam8157> ofan_: mbr
<adam8157> hamo: 啥锁?
<ofan_> adam8157: 难道ghost不写mbr?
<iGnome> 交钱就有锁嘛
<adam8157> ofan_: 不写
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: http://t.co/Q547PojJ
<sevk> gfrog_coding,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<ofan_> 蛋疼的..
<adam8157> gfrog_coding: 找到了
<ofan_> 不过恢复了引导 也没用..
<iGnome> 似乎有指定uuid的参数。。 ofan_
<hamo> adam8157: 比如俩人在同一个目录里同时pull
<ofan_> iGnome: ？
<adam8157> hamo: 同时pull会有问题么?
<ofan_> 再进pe试试
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 为啥会有这么蛋疼的动作。。
<adam8157> hamo: push的话肯定会有处理的 安啦
<ofan_> 同时pull有啥问题
<hamo> gfrog_coding: adam8157 我怨念这个事情很久了..
<gfrog_coding> hamo: 你自己试试不就知道了
<hamo> gfrog_coding: 同时不能...
<iGnome> ofan_: 你是说恢复引导也没用嘛。
<adam8157> hamo: iGnome gfrog_coding  ls /dev/sd* | awk '{print $NF}' 这样为啥不行
<iGnome> 。这干嘛？
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: print？
<adam8157> iGnome: 显示最后一个sd的设备啊
<iGnome> ls的排列，取了干嘛
<iGnome> 。。ls -1|tail 嘛
<hamo> adam8157: ls -1 | tail -n 1
 * hamo 哇哈哈...居然跟神想到一起去了...
<roylez> hamo: 你才有bug呢，你有一脑门的蛐蛐
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: commands.getoutput("ls /dev/sd*").split()[-1]
<iGnome> 那我要关蛤蟆禁闭。
<adam8157> ls -1是干啥...
<hamo> adam8157: 一行一个的显示结果
<ofan_> ls -rl
<hamo> adam8157: 试试不就知道了
<hamo> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 我那个为啥不行
<iGnome> bug乐乐？
<iGnome> 头天蛋蛋不是说吃啥2皮奶？昨天电视不是说那有毒嘛。
<ofan_> ls -l | sed -n '$p'
<roylez> iGnome: 崽崽喜欢吃果冻不？
<adam8157> iGnome: 双皮奶, 奶酪店的 不是老酸奶
<iGnome> 几乎不吃
<iGnome> 双皮奶，2皮奶，不一样嘛
<roylez> iGnome: 那就是吃过了...
<iGnome> roylez: 你估计也吃过啊
<iGnome> adam8157: 毒蛋蛋
<roylez> iGnome: 吃过
<iGnome> 全色素的。你也吃
<sevk> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu下有没有像UE那样能FTP打开远程服务器文件的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370753 ubuntu下有没有像UE那样能FTP打开远程服务器文件的软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenliang165 — 2012-04-12 15:34
<iGnome> 工业胶
<roylez> iGnome: 崽崽都吃过了，我怎么能不吃一点
<iGnome> roylez: 你多大了嘛。自己想。 lol
<ofan_> nnnnnd 终于好了
<iGnome> 崽崽吃了，要挨打的
<iGnome> 21k的驴子。全lo。唉
<ofan_> iGnome: 还打？
<tenzu> 肿么回事?
<lingyang> :-D
<iGnome> 买自行车去。学蛋蛋的，锻炼身体。
<iGnome> 20吋的自行车，适合不。 adam8157
<lingyang> 我目前也有这个想法
<ofan_> 走路才锻炼身体
<iGnome> 。。
<lingyang> :-(
<lingyang> 骑车也可以阿
<ofan_> 挤公交什么的
<adam8157> iGnome: 别问我 我不懂 20"是小折吧
<iGnome> 挤公交，也叫锻炼啊。你那是小偷。
<tenzu> adam8157: 你应该追着公交跑
<iGnome> adam8157: 啥是小折
<ofan_> 你没挤过吧
<iGnome> 记得以前在深圳，有色女挤公交车的。
<ofan_> 被占便宜？
<iGnome> 互相
<ofan_> iGnome: ..可恶
<iGnome> 你咋不舒服了
<adam8157> iGnome: 折叠车
<iGnome> adam8157: 不是折叠的啊。
<adam8157> tenzu: 这周去学急救证 (在红十字会
<iGnome> 要小孩，大人都能骑的。 adam8157
<iGnome> 26的大了。
<adam8157> iGnome: 这事儿问 gfrog_coding
<iGnome> 他是贩卖自行车的？
<iGnome> 嘎嘛车
<hamo> adam8157: 求一起...公司赞助的么？
<adam8157> hamo: 必须赞助啊
<roylez> adam8157: 死胖子wfh了，nnnd，没人一块去喝水
<hamo> roylez: 喝水还要陪同...
<iGnome> 谁添加我。老子不去G+了。 nnnnnnnd
<ofan_> iGnome: 我加
<iGnome> hamo: roylez是怕被鳄鱼吃了。才要人陪的。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: iGnome 20寸也有非折叠的。
<iGnome> ofan: .. 才有2个添加。看到邮件通知。和你无关好不。
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 哦，这周急救培训啊，难怪出去骑车的这么少。。。
<tenzu> adam8157: 人工呼吸的时候是假人还是妹子?
<gfrog_coding> adam8157: 下周平谷看花花。
<iGnome> gfrog_coding: 就说适合小孩子骑不。
<iGnome> 1.2米的
<gfrog> iGnome: 你是小孩子？
<gfrog> iGnome: 20的够呛
<iGnome> 破嘎嘛。
<adam8157> tenzu: 就知道人工呼吸...
<gfrog> iGnome: 小孩子买童车吧
<iGnome> 够呛？
<iGnome> 想省钱
<tenzu> adam8157: 别的我也不认识
<user8888> iGnome: 公交上面，被色女非礼，我也遇到过，吓坏了
<gfrog> iGnome: 你跟小孩子骑一样的车？ 你骑的憋屈，小孩子骑的难受
<iGnome> gfrog: 都是锻炼嘛
<ofan_> user8888: ..
<iGnome> user8888: 这谁啊
<ofan_> user8888: 还吓坏了..
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/76c562a6gw1drwjqk21bmj.jpg
<hamo> adam8157: 准备毕了业辞职去旅行...
<ofan_> user8888: 你把色女吓坏了？
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽，这才是我理想中的房子啊
<ofan_> hamo: 你不是工作了吗
<gfrog> iGnome: 啧啧
<hamo> ofan_: 实习中
<gfrog> hamo: 我也想去旅行。。。
<iGnome> gfrog: 比20还小的，有16没？
<ofan_> hamo: 月薪过万？
<user8888> ofan：没有碰到过这么胆大的色女，当然吓坏了，被性骚扰了。
 * gfrog 想去趟卢沟桥
<tenzu> roylez: 得买国外印刷的书
<gfrog> iGnome: 有，14/16/18/20/22
<lainme> iGnome: firefox 从来没崩溃过
<iGnome> 哦
<iGnome> lainme: ...
<lainme> Cherrot: 没……
<gfrog> iGnome: 你多高？ 男女？
<adam8157> hamo: 你果然部准备待百度啊
<iGnome> gfrog: 破嘎嘛。这么久了。还问
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1drw6qexhknj.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://t2.qpic.cn/mblogpic/e486434f01d5650476c6/460
<lainme> iGnome: 身高还不知道
<iGnome> 都没挡泥板的。
<iGnome> lainme: ...没蛋蛋高。
<hamo> adam8157: 必须不啊...
<gfrog> iGnome: 我又没试过你的身子。。 哪里清楚。。
<lainme> iGnome: 我也不知道他有多高啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我就是想来看看大流氓是怎么运作的
<adam8157> hamo: 下家去哪里?
<hamo> adam8157: 没找到呢
<hamo> adam8157: 先出去旅行吧...
<iGnome> 没酷胖胖。
<gfrog> hamo: 回来吧
<hamo> gfrog: 怕我老大不要我....T_T
<roylez> Cherrot: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7a99d644jw1drumo8nwabj.jpg
<gfrog> iGnome: 见过小孩子骑14的车，但是还是嫌挺大的
 * iGnome 掐掐嘎嘛的肚子
<iGnome> 14还大？
<gfrog> iGnome: 另外注意折叠车有限重
<iGnome> 。不是折叠车
<gfrog> iGnome: 给成人设计的14寸架子。。。
<gfrog> iGnome: 哦，那就是童车了，成人骑不上去
<iGnome> 明天去看车去
<iGnome> 后台骑车上班
<iGnome> 后天
<gfrog> hamo: 那么多组呢，哈哈
<gfrog> hamo: 去当前台
<hamo> gfrog: 那来面试的小姑娘不都得让我勾搭走了...lol
<roylez> hamo: 又想吃天鹅肉？
<iGnome> +
<gfrog> hamo: 估计爷们也能被你一起勾走。。。
<iGnome> 嘎嘛是青蛙，算王子。蛤蟆是赖嘎嘛，不能吃天鹅。
<hamo> gfrog: 爷们给 adam8157物色...
<ofan_> hamo: 你也在rh?
<hamo> roylez: ...
<iGnome> 给蛋蛋物色蛤蟆算了
<gfrog> hamo: 好，就这么定了，你择日上岗吧。
<iGnome> 激情红帽。
<hamo> roylez: 我可不找天鹅...我要找就找个小萝莉就好了
<hamo> iGnome: ...
<hamo> iGnome: 基情RH好不好...
<iGnome> 激情
<roylez> hamo: 你还想要萝莉？
<roylez> hamo: 啧啧
<iGnome> 赖蛤蟆
 * mayli hello 
<ofan_> xp终于出现了 nnnd
<iGnome> 疼疼居然推荐安装咪咪。。。。啥系统？
<ofan_> kvm只能用在linux上？
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请问：如何在vimrc里面设置文泉驿字体 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370754 我的是12.4，默认装了文泉驿微米黑等宽字体。 我在vimrc文件里面设置字体： set guifont="WenQuanYi/Micro/Hei/Mono 13"（网上查到的方法，如果用中文名也不行） 可是似乎不起作用。 但如果在gvim里面通过对话框选择文泉驿，则可以。 请问正 …
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325781/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 【福利】妹子，你的衣服还应该短点，看的我费劲 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> huntxu: 终于红2%了
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac322348/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 喵星人的惊惶 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez:  收藏
<hamo> roylez: 啥？
<samson> ofan_, 我觉得virtualbox就不错了.我在Linux下面还是virtualbox
<ofan_> samson: kvm比较快
<samson> ofan_, KVM我以前看过,但是看到配置我就放弃了.
<ofan_> samson: 没啥配置
<ofan_> 就qemu的参数
<samson> ofan_, 快不到那里去的.实际使用差别不大
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325655/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 过去的按钮都弱爆了 - AcFun.tv
<roylez> adam8157: 收藏你妹
<ofan_> samson: 我不开kvm感觉明显慢
<samson> ofan_, 你用来模拟什么?XP?
<ofan_> samson: 恩
<ofan_> 不过用ghost恢复得先关kvm
<samson> ofan_, 可能机器不同吧.我就是找个方便的用着.
<hamo> roylez: 不错
<huahua> 大家有没有使用东芝l600系列的电脑
<huahua> 使用12.04怎么老是死机啊？
<huahua> ？？？
<hamo> roylez: 那问题我修好了
<iGnome> 自己看面板的资源监视嘛。 huahua
<iGnome> nnnd 居然有用户不会换电池的。找不到电池的地方。
<iGnome> roylez: 你们家手电筒，知道哪里换电池不。
<huahua> 什么换电池啊，我说的是死机
<lainme> iGnome: 说明书没写好
<iGnome> 。死机，看第一句。别看后面的。 ：P
<iGnome> lainme: 用户通常不看说明书的。
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 如何在ubuntu 10.4设置grub2的密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370755 如何在ubuntu 10.4设置grub2的密码？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 superjlh2012 — 2012-04-12 16:29
<iGnome> 居然要求设备做成透明的。 nnnnd
<adam8157> iGnome: less -- foobar.txt 那个--是做什么的?
<iGnome> .
<iGnome> 不知道
<hamo> adam8157: --标志参数的结束，防止文件名里有-
<iGnome> 看man吧
<roylez> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac92402/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 日本的美女教瑜伽，福利什么的我完全不懂，来看福利的恐怕要失望了 - AcFun.tv
<roylez> hamo: 啥问题？
<iGnome> hamo: 你这也碰过？
<hamo> roylez: 就那个logout以后的事情，pull
<roylez> iGnome: 手电筒？不用换，买那慢放电的电池，随便用
<hamo> iGnome: 这个惯例了...
<adam8157> hamo: 结果for args in "$@" 把"--"取到了!!
<iGnome> 惯偷吧。。。我从来没碰过这需要。
<roylez> hamo: 你上班的时候浪费眼红的钱呢 lol
<hamo> adam8157: 谁让你用bash取了... --是给$0用的...C程序解析参数用的..
<hamo> roylez: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 求正统的解决办法
 * gfrog 为神马你们都不用virt-manager。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 给$0用的啥意思
<ofan_> gui的？
<roylez> gfrog: 物理存在的manager已经很烦了呢，对不 adam8157
<iGnome> use Getopt::Long; 全lin下最正统的方法。 adam8157
<ofan_> 有个qt的qemu前端，感觉不好用
<adam8157> 0_0
<gfrog> roylez: 好吧。
<hamo> roylez: 我表示我的manager并不烦...看不到人都
<iGnome> 长短参数的标准识别。破蛋蛋。
<adam8157> hamo: 给$0用的啥意思
<hamo> adam8157: 就是给那个程序用的...$0不是程序名么
<iGnome> $0...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我猜他是想说你自己解析了一次怪蛋疼的。。。
<iGnome> 支持蛤蟆收费
<adam8157> hamo: 哦 后面是参数 前面是$0处理/
<roylez> adam8157: 给 $0 太小气了，起码也得5毛啊
<adam8157> ?
<iGnome> lol
 * adam8157 求正统解决方案
<gfrog> adam8157: `man getopt`
<hamo> roylez: 艳红那么多米不浪费白不浪费
<adam8157> gfrog: 那个多麻烦...
<gfrog> adam8157: if [ x"args" == x"--" ]; then echo "蛋蛋"; fi
<ofan_> 一般都while : do ... shift;done
<ofan_> getopt是*nix都有的？
<gfrog> ofan_: shift也会把-- shift出来的。
<ofan_> gfrog: 主动判断'--'
<gfrog> ofan_: 这个你要问18m的同学们
<ofan_> 如果碰到--直接break
<gfrog> ofan_: shift无视‘--’么？
<ofan_> gfrog: 也当做参数
<ofan_> gfrog: 我说手动处理，不用getopt
<gfrog> ofan_: 好吧
<iGnome> 在牛棚里面找蛋。
<ofan_> 一晚上装了20遍winxp
<iGnome> ofan_: 你是映射上一次厕所，擦屁股20次？
<ofan_> iGnome: ..
<xiaoker> 请教一下挂载分区的问题。。。。
<xiaoker> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=370759
<sevk> xiaoker ⇪ ti: 请教linode的VPS分区和挂载问题 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<xiaoker> 哪位能帮忙解答下吗？谢谢
<huntxu> adam8157: 我都沒有2%
<xiaoker> 我在论坛发帖子，有人回我说要我来这问蛋蛋。。。
<roylez> xiaoker: 我回答你的问题，你给我ssh帐号不？
<ofan_> adam8157: 出名了
<xiaoker> 这个～.....你要shh翻墙吗～还是？
<tenzu> 铜球ssh账号
<ofan_> tenzu: 9 RMB就能搞定
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦呦，蛋蛋出名了。
<roylez> xiaoker: 翻墙
<tenzu> ofan_: 9软妹币管一年?
<hamo> adam8157: 哟哟...出名了..
<ofan_> tenzu: 梦吧
<ofan_> tenzu: 管24*30
<ofan_> tenzu: h
 * gfrog 去论坛搜一下‘蛋蛋’， lol
<tenzu> ofan_: 我没打算花钱, 嗯嗯
<xiaoker> 好哇～。。。不过我的VPS流量不算大哦～
<roylez> gfrog: 支持
<ofan_> tenzu: 你是在天朝么
<tenzu> ofan_: 对
<ofan_> xiaoker: 多少？
<ofan_> tenzu: 天朝哪有不花钱的
<roylez> xiaoker: 听这说话的调调，像个妹子....
<ofan_> xiaoker: 萝莉？
<tenzu> ofan_: 办公室有IPV6, 能开twitter客户端, 别的干不了
<ofan_> tenzu: ipv6能上fb
<ofan_> youtube
<ofan_> 都可以
<lainme> tenzu: wallproxy
<ofan_> gae的限制流量
<xiaoker> 汗，我是男的。
<tenzu> lainme: 我看教程改了hosts, 不过似乎没什么用, youtube神马的还是kai打不开
<user8888> 看youtube的话，还是gae比较方便
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装了永中office2012后，安装软件提示这个错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370760 2012-04-12.png 好像是永中没安装好的原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 webyjh — 2012-04-12 16:46
<user8888> 流量，一天8G还不够啊～
<roylez> xiaoker: 好复杂，我还是下班了得了 :P
<lainme> tenzu: hosts不对？
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡好
<xiaoker> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<lainme> roylez: 主席好
<tenzu> lainme: 那就不知道了
<roylez> xiaoker: 找蛋蛋，毫无压力 adam8157
<xiaoker> 这个很复杂吗？
<xiaoker> mount /dev/xvdc /data
<xiaoker> 这个命令不行？
<lainme> tenzu: google docs上面那个一直可以用
<ofan_> user8888: gae一天8g?
<tenzu> lainme: https://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkdmxnt_61d9ck9ffq 这个?
<xiaoker> 挂载/data/到 /dev/xvdc
<sevk> tenzu ⇪ t: Google和各种网站的IPv6服务hosts列表
<user8888> ofan:一个帐号可以建10个app
<gfrog> xiaoker: 找蛋蛋，无压力 adam8157
<user8888> ofan：一个app可以有1G流量
<ofan_> user8888: 还要来回切换
<user8888> ofan：不用啊，自动的
<lainme> tenzu: 是啊
 * gfrog adam8157 会变成本频道的吉祥物嘛。。
<user8888> ofan：你out很久了，看来
<ofan_> user8888: 而且看视频之类消耗很大
<ofan_> user8888: 没谱的，gae限制太多
<user8888> ofan：10G的流量啊～～
<tenzu> lainme: 用的就是这个, 可是不知道为什么不行
<ofan_> 随便一用就扣费了
<xiaoker> adam8157不在线？
<xiaoker> 好吧～。。。谢谢啦～。。。
<user8888> ofan：不用扣费，自动停止而已
<xiaoker> 这个可以留言吗？
<ofan_> 现在貌似强制填信用卡了
<user8888> ofan:你没有注册信用卡，怎么扣费
<ofan_> user8888: 新注册的
<xiaoker> @adam8157 -whois
<ofan_> 会要求填
<user8888> ofan：那就不清楚了，我没有填信用卡
<ofan_> 跟aws一样
<user8888> ofan:想用也用不了，似乎不支持中国的信用卡
<xiaoker> -whois @adam8157
<xiaoker> 不会用。。。
<ofan_> user8888: 支持国家卡
<ofan_> 国际卡
<user8888> ofan:我本来还准备买点google 的voice的 bonus什么的
<xiaoker> 按理来说VPS和linux的系统一样的吧
<ofan_> 我就买了google的空间
<user8888> ofan：gmail的空间？
<ofan_> user8888: 共用的
<user8888> ofan:可以使用中国的信用卡吗？
<xiaoker> 我先开会。。。额～
<ofan_> user8888: 国际卡可以，master/visa
<ofan_> user8888: 双币卡
<user8888> ofan：我的就是visa卡
<ofan_> 那就可以
<user8888> ofan：双币卡啊
<user8888> ofan：那个选项中，似乎没有中国的，据说要填香港的，不过容易被查封
<ofan_> 肯定会查的
<user8888> ofan：那还是算了
<debianer> 有人能帮忙做64卦轮中轮吗
<ofan_> debianer: 还搞那一套呢
<debianer> ofan_: 是阿
<debianer> ofan_: 能帮忙做吗
<debianer> ofan_: 能帮忙做一个吗
<debianer> ofan_: 就是把同心圆分成64份，像江恩轮中轮那样
<ofan_> debianer: 发财了么？
<debianer> ofan_: 发点小财
<debianer> ofan_: 能帮忙做一个吗？我告诉你用法
<debianer> 可以吗
<debianer> ofan_: 老大
 * adam8157 https://github.com/hut/ranger/issues/34
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 问个问题，关于上传图片的。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370762 在ubuntu下上传图片至百度或者人人的时候，在选择图片时，文件浏览器中看不到500k以上的图片。。。G+就可以。。。。为啥？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 LeoGerrard — 2012-04-12 17:20
<dddyyyyy> j
<dddyyyyy> Oicebot: ,
 * adam8157 ranger现在的open issue, 三分之一是我写的
<ofan_> adam8157: bug太多，果断弃了
<ofan_> 打开文件的配置看了看太反人类了
<debianer> ofan_: 这玩意也是发扬民族文化阿
<debianer> ofan_: 把易经发扬光大
<ofan_> debianer: 都几年了，你还没发财，可见没什么戏
<adam8157> ofan_: 但是好用
<ofan_> debianer: 还是赚钱买房找老婆吧
<ofan_> adam8157: 还行吧，现在都cd, ls,之类的习惯了
<ofan_> 再说用kde,不愁这些
<ofan_> adam8157: qemu能不能让客户机分辨率自动根据窗口大小调整？
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 求助：xubuntu12.04更换文件默认打开程序时提示权限不够 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370766 xubuntu12.04,想更换文件的默认打开程序时，总是提示权限不够， 不知道该怎么修改，希望各位高手不吝赐教，小弟不胜感激。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yelbla — 2012-04-12 17:42
<adam8157> ofan_: 不知道, 我直接平铺了... 没注意这个
<Patrick_DJ> Q: Any virgin here?
<Patrick_DJ> I mean boy.
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: 还是学点本事（例如编程），然后广结善缘，这样才能结善果。既然你学易经，那应该对这句有所了解吧：“君子终日乾乾，夕惕若，厉无咎。”
<richardl1c> hello
<sevk> richardl1c, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<linsux> win7能用什么模拟器
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 错误修改grub，造成电脑无法开机，急求解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370768 修改 /boot/grub/grub.cfg 内容中：set default = "0"改成了set default = "4" 开机后就出现了下面的提示，无法进入系统，求解决方法！ ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- …
<ofan_> linsux: vmware
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 老大，我每天精力都放股票上了
<debianer> namoamitabuddha: 再说编程以前大学天天学都没学会阿
<dddyyyyyyyy> firefox越来越像chrome了
<ofan_> debianer: 赚了多少了
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 速度还不像
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 额，界面很像，当把menu隐藏了后
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: ff没节操
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 额，你用chrome?
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 显然
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 哦
<debianer> ofan_: 小城里里一套房子左右
<debianer> ofan_: 能帮个忙不
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在 VirtualBox 中启动点ubuntu失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370772 File to open/create the internal network'Host InterfaceNetworking-Interl(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection (VERR_INNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND). Unknown error creating VM (VERR_INTNET_FLT_IF_NOT_FOUND). 返回代码：E_FALL(0x80004005) 组件： Console 界面： IConsole {e3c6d4a1-a935-47ca-b16d-f9e9c496e5 …
<jiero> ofan:  KDE 还是那样。感觉空洞啊。。。
<jiero> ofan: 空空的。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 什么东西空洞啊？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=370776
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ ti: 韩文竟不是用 ko 标识 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<LOL_> .
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 韩文竟不是用 ko 标识 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370776 我分语言设置默认字体，结果发现韩文竟不能以「ko」匹配，从而导致其默认字体与中文一样，而不是与日文一致。 Code:    <!-- 默认字体 -->    <match>       <test name="lang" compare="contains">          <string>ja</string>          <string>ko</str …
<widon> 工商银行推出Mac OS X版个人网上银行
<LOL_> firefox 11.0没有那个苦逼的tab功能了，  jiero
<LOL_> caleb-: 大神好
<caleb-> LOL_: 晚上好
<caleb-> LOL_: 啥苦逼tab功能？
<Freebuilder> fontconfig 中，lang 属性用什么值表示韩文？
<LOL_> caleb-: tab自动跳到地址栏无法补全nick
<sgtest> hi, 对中文编码什么的不太懂。\xB9  怎么能变成中文？ 试了很多方法了，都不太对。谢谢。
<raylei> 将程序卸载了，但是“应用程序”下面还有图标，请问如何清除？
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 工商银行推出Mac OS X版个人网上银行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370778 中国工商银行近日推出了Mac OS X版个人网上银行，从而实现对苹果全系列产品的服务支持。中国工商银行方面透露，为方便苹果电脑客户使用Mac OS X操作系统获取银行服务，该行于近日正式推出了Mac OS X版个人网上银行。 工商银行相 …
<soiamso> sgtest: 绝对不是中文，
<soiamso> sgtest: 符号的可能性比较大
<raylei> 将程序卸载了，但是“应用程序”下面还有图标，请问如何清除？
<soiamso> sgtest: 但也不会是中文符号
<soiamso> raylei: 什么系统？
<sgtest> soiamso, 谢谢回复。我试了很多方法，出来的都不是中文。但是这个是从一个扫描里出来的电脑名称。应该是个windows的PC Name. 我觉得应该是中文。。
<raylei> soiamso: ubuntu
<soiamso> sgtest: 电脑名称规定使用 英文字母
<soiamso> raylei: 系统-> 首选项 -> 菜单
<sgtest> soiamso, 我不怎么用windows，所以不太清楚。扫描出来就是这么个电脑名。感觉很奇怪。以为是utf-8的hex。反正使用了很多方法，就不出中文。也许应该放弃。。呵呵。
<soiamso> sgtest: 别傻了，没有电脑用中文作为名称的
<raylei> soiamso: 行了。。原来这么简单。。
<sgtest> soiamso, 不知道为啥nmap给我这个结果。anyway了。不管了。那就不研究这个编码了。谢谢。
<soiamso> sgtest: 你应该用gtk 版的nmap
<sgtest> soiamso, 等着我试试。在公司做的，现在也没法测试。一直习惯了命令行了。谢谢。
<soiamso> sgtest: 在公司用nmap 不怕被抓？
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://www.sugarscape.com/main-topics/fashion-beauty/418481/get-look-cheryls-video
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y Get the look: Cheryl Cole | Sugarscape |
<dddyyyyyyyy> outfits on the high street.是啥意思
<sgtest> soiamso, 有人占用了领导的ip。也不是我公司。有人找我去看，抓 the bad guy. 他们那的人啥也不懂。只能挨个找mac地址。人还挺多。我就纳闷这个电脑名是啥玩意。反正mac地址是有了。
<jiero> Cherrot: 感觉
<soiamso> sgtest: 什么结构的网络
<jiero> Cherrot: 超级松散。
<soiamso> sgtest: 就是一个字幕
<Cherrot> jiero: 没玩过~
<soiamso> sgtest: 你查 ascii
 * Cherrot 天天改需求神马的最可恨了……
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: http://www.sugarscape.com/main-topics/fashion-beauty/418481/get-look-cheryls-video
<soiamso> sgtest: 既然你已经查到mac  了，可以在交换机查到 口
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 这件衣服好看不
<sgtest> soiamso, 不知道你指什么结构？总之，我只有acess到一个普通的电脑。网管防火墙啥的我都没access。国企。上面还好几层公司，总之比较复杂。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt相关操作的时候每次Reading package lists...到94%的时候都要卡很久是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370780 RT 用的11.04 更改过源列表，只是添加了中科大和网易的源，没有做其他改动 每次Reading package lists...到94%的时候都会卡很久，甚至终端假死 请问这是怎么回事？ 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于  …
<sgtest> soiamso, 没交换机的access。呵呵。只能挨个查别人电脑。已经缩小范围了，那小子电脑上还开了个80服务。不是我公司，他们去协调吧。
<sgtest> soiamso, 我就是比较奇怪那个computer name output是啥玩意。
<soiamso> sgtest: http://www.asciitable.com/
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y Ascii Table - ASCII character codes and html, octal, hex and decimal chart conversion
<soiamso> sgtest: 185
<soiamso> sgtest: 这么大的企业都不pppoe 搞笑了吧
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 对我来说，好古老的样式。
<sgtest> soiamso, 没啥搞笑。国企一切皆有可能。您那个185啥意思？我对这些encoding比较头疼。不太懂。一直都是用纯英文的。谢谢指教。
<soiamso> sgtest: 表里面的 185
<sgtest> soiamso, 为什么是表里面的185？我是没看懂。sorry.
<soiamso> sgtest: ascii 表
<soiamso> sgtest: 也就是B9的位置
<sgtest> soiamso, oh...明白了。
<soiamso> sgtest: pppoe 是最好解决方案
<sgtest> soiamso, 谢谢您的方案建议。如果他们需要我做的话。：）
<imtxc> hi everone
<imtxc> ...郁闷.
<imtxc> 求教大家手机收Gmail邮件都用嘛客户端啊, 尚邮又有广告又有垃圾邮件...
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: K-9 Mail
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • [求助] ubuntu 11.10 安装后无法正确启动 只能从恢复模式进入 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370784 我的机子是dell的笔记本 自己先把预装的win7 家庭版换成了 win7 企业版 然后空出了块空间准备装ubuntu ubuntu我是刻成光盘来安装的，但是直接装不行，每次都是出现 killing什么什么timeout什么什么 的情况然后 …
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 那个半遮半露的衣服感觉很不错哦
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: Nokia.
<jiero> imtxc: 默认客户端
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: nokia自带的客户端支持imap idle
<jiero> imtxc: 放桌面就好了
<dddyyyyyyyy> imtxc: 用nokia自带的就行了，
<zlei> imtxc: 我用webos自带的哦
<zlei> imtxc: 用离线html5版的gmail也不错啊
<zlei> imtxc: 不过没有邮件提醒
<soiamso> imtxc: gmail自己的客户端
<soiamso> imtxc: nokia 也有吧
<imtxc> NN 掉线  test
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你用的叫啥来着？
<imtxc> jiero: 自带的nokia mail收邮件的时候 不如尚邮给力.
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 算了，我知道了
<cfy> gebjgd: 你的panle用的啥？
<phoenixlzx> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=16
<sevk> phoenixlzx ⇪ ti: Archlinux主题群聊(GTalk/IRC)[更新][加入中文邮件组] (页 1) / 新闻和公告 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04下gmbox无法播放歌曲 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370785 gmbox是从软件中心下载安装的，版本是0.4beta，双击歌曲后，下面都是一直显示正在获取试听地址，没法播放，在设置里面也试了，不管内置还是外置都不行，网上也搜不到解决办法，所以来向大家请教，请大家帮帮忙，好不容易遇到一款 …
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，ubuntu 10.04.4, 启动时间n长 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370788 各位高人指点，我从开机到出来grub的菜单要10秒（准确地说是从verfying DMI pool data)，选中一项到看到有文字显示的启动过程要大约100秒，这是怎么回事？ 这是boot.log里的： =========================== fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 fsck from util-linux-ng 2.1 …
<aye> 1
<aye> 2
<aye> 3
<aye> 4
<aye> 5
<user8888> dd
<user8888> 最近发现，tunein radio似乎无法听国外电台了
<user8888> Google以后，说好像tunein radio对中国进行了特殊处理，中国的ip似乎只能听中国的电台，那以后岂不是都无法听外文电台了？
<droiylee> 有没有大仙知道A卡笔记本调节亮度问题
<user8888> 8-)
<linuxkids>  冒个泡 看看有没有人
<wzlxx> 俺终于上来了……
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • fedora软件更新十分郁闷的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370790 用fedora更新的时候出现下面的错误。看来是有不同版本的软件包存在，且有两软件包有依赖问题。 但我一直是用官方源的啊，不应该出现这些奇怪的问题。不知哪位有解么？万恶的amd三核芯 hd6530d, fedora是唯一一个显卡驱动正常的 …
<MeaCulpa> cfy: ?
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 没啥，我搜了下， 基于gentoo ，那名字直接就出来了
<MeaCulpa> tunein被河蟹了？
<user8888> MeaCulpa：是啊
<user8888> MeaCulpa：你最近没有用吗？
<wzlxx> 兄弟们，谁有AT&T汇编的中文教程？
<user8888> MeaCulpa：我也是最近用了用，发现无法找到国外电台了，原先是可以的
<user8888> MeaCulpa：哭声一片啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> 什么哭声一片
<user8888> tunein被和谐了
<dddyyyyyyyy> tunein是啥？
<user8888> app store和android Google play上面都是非常出色的radio软件
<MeaCulpa> user8888: 擦，生活又要无聊一点了
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，貌似用过poweramp player
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 是收音机软件吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> amp还是awp忘了
<user8888> MeaCulpa：有没有替代软件？
<dddyyyyyyyy> user8888: 我用android里面的那个music+
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 也是听radio的吗？
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 怎么没有看到？
<dddyyyyyyyy> user8888: music+貌似能听欧美的radio
<wzlxx> 汗，没人理
<wzlxx> 兄弟们，谁有AT&T汇编的中文教程？
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 这样啊，那就行
<dddyyyyyyyy> user8888: 我用的是巴西版的rom
<user8888> wzlxx: 没有，网络上面搜索看，可能有
<dddyyyyyyyy> user8888: 巴西版的rom里面android自带的music+能听欧美的radio
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 我找找，在市场中没有看到
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 看到几个pandora radio什么的，似乎在中国没法安装
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 悲剧啊～～～
<dddyyyyyyyy> user8888: 额，你要搜music+而不是music
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • ext4丢失数据 留帖纪念~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370793 RT 丢失了两个文档文件夹 昨天还打开过，向里面放过文件 今天yaourt -Syyua 之后，/home/(user)/文档/ 之下未有任何操作 刚刚打开一看 没了两个子文件夹…… google之 未找到行之有效的恢复方案 所幸至关重要的东西同步到yunio了 倒是没丢 特此留念  …
<dddyyyyyyyy> user8888: 你可以考虑vpn后下
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 还是没有找到
<user8888> dddyyyyyyyy: 恩，没有办法的是，只能试一试了
<dddyyyyyyyy> 不知有人玩过foobar2000没有
<soiamso> wzlxx: 汇编还要教程，只有语法吧
<wzlxx> soiamso: at&t的，讲解汇编基础知识和AT语法，主要是C内联汇编的
<alvin_rxg> 媽逼的！ skype 內存泄漏
<soiamso> wzlxx: 只要是x86的，应该差不多
<alvin_rxg> 2G swap 被燒掉 1.8G
<wzlxx> soiamso: 基础不行啊我
<wzlxx> soiamso: 求入门教程
 * dddyyyyyyyy 没用过skype的表示撸过
<NWMonster> foobar2000..你也是win党啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 额，三年前用过foobar2000
<alvin_rxg> linux 有沒有方案，在某程序內存大於一定數值時，暫停或者 kill 掉它？
 * NWMonster win党路过
<soiamso> wzlxx: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsoftware.intel.com%2Ffile%2F24917&ei=VeaGT-TYGpGkiQeYzNSfCQ&usg=AFQjCNGh5wve6rLFrvBTgNCzFM-2pQhFxA&sig2=fAihon4z4KMV2FgzNuMYTg
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 我一直在用foobar2000，包括现在就正在用
<soiamso> wzlxx: 这算教程不
<dddyyyyyyyy> 用过那个蓝管和臭氧插件，
<soiamso> wzlxx: http://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CEcQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fcrypto.rd.francetelecom.com%2Fsha3%2FAES%2Fpaper%2F&ei=VeaGT-TYGpGkiQeYzNSfCQ&usg=AFQjCNGUxsSF_0dlIPic0ydKznh_VbHb4A&sig2=pAIBdkmE5xmzCxkesdphaQ
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 你用过那个电子管的插件吗
<wzlxx> soiamso: 我看看去
<NWMonster> soiamso: 直接都看aes指令集。过分猛了吧。。。
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 木有，我foobar很简洁，几个播放插件一个歌词下载插件一个ipod的支持插件
<wzlxx> soiamso: 给书名
<soiamso> NWMonster: 只是大概理解汇编是在软硬件处在什么位置吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 额，你用的版本是？
 * wzlxx 以前不知道汇编的好处，不好好学，现在用到了就痿了
<soiamso> wzlxx: AES Instructions Set - White Paper - Intel® Software Network
<NWMonster> 1.1.11
<soiamso> wzlxx:  The Intel AES Instructions Set and the SHA-3 ... - Orange Labs
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy:  skype 我从它还不出名时开始用，用了几年，它被收购了，然后又被收购了，然后又被收购了，然后又被收购了。
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 1.1.11版本
<wzlxx> soiamso: 太高端了，我还是看看基础去吧
<soiamso> wzlxx: 用来干什么？
<NWMonster> wzlxx: 想学汇编，还是？？
<soiamso> wzlxx: 里面就是教你如何用aes 指令
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: ...
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 额，没用过1.0以上版本的，貌似用过0.8x版本的
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 所以我有5个帐号挂在一起。
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 5个skype帐号
<jiero> 嗯嗯。
<wzlxx> NWMonster: 想学
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 你skype给谁聊？
<wzlxx> NWMonster: 现在也用
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 一般就是家人
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 恩，比较早以前foobar都是beta版本，最近才正式起来的
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 找其他人都被拒绝了 :_
<soiamso> wzlxx: http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread139188.html
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ ti: 哪儿有linux下at&t语法的汇编教程？
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 记得1.0版本貌似对插件支持不是很友好，有些插件支持不了
<soiamso> wzlxx: 坟
<NWMonster> wzlxx: 主要看使用汇编的目的了，我自学过一点x86和x64还有arm平台的汇编
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 是的，不过插件更新也很及时
<wzlxx> NWMonster: 先入门了吧
<wzlxx> 因为我不会，所以现在是别人写的，有点不爽
<vic> arch  升级出问题了
<NWMonster> 有本速成的书，不过基础不是很好的话就不推荐了 <Guide To Assembly Language Programming In Linux >
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 对了，foobar2000的设计者是来自于那个amp啥的？忘了
<user8888> 学习javascript有什么平台或者教程没有？
<soiamso> wzlxx: 别人写有什么不爽？
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 这我就不清楚了
<soiamso> user8888: 最薄，最贵那书
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 额，我记得我玩foobar时，貌似还有另外两个也很出名的音乐播放器
<WideLee1> Good Night~~
<roylez_> adam8157: 本来打算睡30分钟再开会的。结果一个at&t的电话，打了22分钟，其间还有“智能”语音服务，要不是哥英文够用，就要卡死在机器人那头了
<user8888> soiamso: 啥意思？
<roylez_> adam8157: 我勒个去
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 虽然foobar2000很好用，但是问题也是很多的，我现在英文的系统，用foobar2000看有些中文编码的歌曲名字的时候识别并不好，不是字体能解决的。蛋疼。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 咱都是skype打美国800
<user8888> soiamso: 好像说没有很完整的教材什么的
<soiamso> user8888: 你搜索一下，好像有个线上互动教程
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 我用foobar2000之前一直用winamp，winamp太占用内存了，无用功能过多
<user8888> soiamso: 是啊，我也听说了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我也用skype，不过公司有at&t的calling card，我觉得还是启用了比较好，结果就这样
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 哦，winamp的插件也不少吧
<soiamso> user8888: programming from group up
<user8888> soiamso: 你说的是这个啊～
 * wzlxx 算了，我上梁山吧，弄英文的
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 你装srs没？
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 没，顺便请问srs是神马，求科普
 * dddyyyyyyyy 很想听听bbe到底咋样，不过没钱，一直没听过
<user8888> soiamso: 我以为是这个：http://www.codecademy.com/
<sevk> user8888,啥网址y Learn to code | Codecademy
<soiamso> user8888: http://product.china-pub.com/43541
<sevk> soiamso ⇪ ti: JavaScript:优良的部分(英文影印版) - china-pub网上书店
<soiamso> user8888: 如果有基础的话
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRS_Labs
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ t: SRS Labs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<user8888> soiamso: 没有什么基础，就是了解一些语法，看得懂，能够稍微修改一下之类的
<user8888> soiamso: 我看看先
<NWMonster> wzlxx: IBM PC汇编语言程序设计这本书很不错，黄皮版本的比较好，其他皮的是省略版本
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: srs和bbe可是好东东啊
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 我抓紧学习一下
<soiamso> user8888: javascript definitive 太厚，涉及的主题太多，领域太多，没有重点
<sevk> 新 窗口管理器 • 食指一抖。。悲剧了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370797 edubuntu12.04,安装lubuntu桌面后启动经常报错，问要不要上报 每次都习惯性点击 刚才 apt-get upgrade 重启后，弹出出个框，想都没想就点了 手指按下去那一刻，突然发现是“面板小程序**载入出错，是否删除” 哎。。手脑不协调，一紧张，点了删除 右 …
<dddyyyyyyyy> test
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy, .. ..  ㍮ 
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: bbe的貌似不好找，授权的比较少，貌似bbe只授权过iAudio
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: srs授权的比较多，比如iRiver
<user8888> soiamso: 我还是看点基础的吧
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 我破烂音箱表示用不用这些都已经无所谓了。。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 三星的dnse貌似也跟它们两个之一有关
<user8888> soiamso: 上次找了找，也看说js的语言教程现在比较乱，没有统一的教程什么的
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 还有据说ipod不开音效是最好的
<dddyyyyyyyy> 都说ipod开音效是白开水
<dddyyyyyyyy> ipod貌似不过iAudio iRiver之类的
<dddyyyyyyyy> 不如
<NWMonster> ipod确实音质一般。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<dddyyyyyyyy> 据说bbe的音质能让人听到平时耳朵听不到的声音，很神奇
<madper> dd
<madper> dddyyyyyyyy: bbe不算太假而已
<dddyyyyyyyy> madper: 你试过？
<madper> dddyyyyyyyy: 听过一耳朵, 不过耳机只是um1而已
<dddyyyyyyyy> madper: 唉，没钱也没用过好耳机
<doa> 求翻译，看到一个代码注释是这样的，/* fixproto guarantees these system headers exist. */  不理解fixproto是神马意思
<madper> dddyyyyyyyy: 我听过u2推的hd650
<madper> dddyyyyyyyy: 老的650味道太浓郁了~~~ 陶醉
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，不知这段时间欧美有没有啥名人视频流出
<MeaCulpa> 音乐的价值在于内容而不是载体
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 额，，，
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 额，你体重多少
<Freebuilder> 我正在设计一种编程语言
<Freebuilder> 英文名叫「YY」，中文名暂未想好
<alvin_rxg> 當年他們設計了 C語言，中文名到現在都還沒想好
<Freebuilder> 纯中文
<Freebuilder> 当然你也可以不用中文做变量名
<Freebuilder> 面向对象、函数式有机融合
<Freebuilder> 更神奇的是，这种语言还可以写文档，像 docbook 一样写文档
<alvin_rxg> 是說 doxyge n ?
<Freebuilder> 核心目标是易写易读
<Freebuilder> 比如，写个解二元一次方程的，那人只要懂数学就行
<alvin_rxg> 易語言？
<Freebuilder> 为什么说易写易读就是易语言？
<alvin_rxg> 偶是來表示好奇心的
<Freebuilder> 还有就是，该语言将是一门很复杂的语言
<alvin_rxg> 又容易又複雜……
<Freebuilder> 但很容易读，写的话自然是要稍加训练
<alvin_rxg> 反了吧……
<Freebuilder> 很接近自然语言，当然复杂了
<Freebuilder> 当然也易读了，除非语文不过关
<alvin_rxg> 哦，你說的應該是編譯器的實現？
<Freebuilder> 目前编译器主要只涉及上下文无关文法，难以满足需求
<Freebuilder> YY 语言将是复杂的，上下文相关的
<Freebuilder> 同一逻辑还允许不同的表述，这样可让人更容易读，更有语感，代码能更像文章一样富有文采
<alvin_rxg> 離 Skynet 不遠了
<Freebuilder> 我还打算引入一些虚词
<vic> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Freebuilder: Terminator 的未來靠你了
<Freebuilder> 毋庸置疑，这门语言将是一门效率极其低下的语言
<Freebuilder> 不过可以优化
<Freebuilder> 深度优化
<Freebuilder> 但目前我所阅读过的资料，优化手段还都非常有限
<Freebuilder> 目前所谓的面向对象根本就不是什么面向对象
<Freebuilder> 我要设计的是「真面向对象」
<Freebuilder> 这辈子注定就在这上面了
<Freebuilder> 祝福我吧！谢谢！
<alvin_rxg> 加油，爲了將來真正的人工智能
<Freebuilder> 上次看到那个那个谁，说编程语言应该是描述我要什么，而不是要我描述怎么做
<Freebuilder> 这也太蛋疼了，要那样的话还叫编程语言吗
<Freebuilder> 还需要程序员吗
<Freebuilder> 说要什么的是领导，这样的指令只能下达给人，机器理解不了，下面的人才有饭碗
<alvin_rxg> 這不，都在研究 AI 呀
<alvin_rxg> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/28818829/?start=0#last
<sevk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 如何更改启动顺序？
<xiaomo> 逛豆瓣的文艺男
<alvin_rxg> 真的是比較搞笑的嘛…
<xiaomo> 越水越有意思。:)
<AlexLee8588> 都睡觉了？
<xiaomo> - - 还得磨蹭一段时间
<AlexLee8588> 我还以为我的机器怀了呢，半天没人回应。。。
<AlexLee8588> 坏了。。。
<xiaomo> 毕竟都12点半了
<AlexLee8588> empathy还不错
<AlexLee8588> 你还在工作？？
<xiaomo> 没。学生
<xiaomo> 磨蹭中。。。
<AlexLee8588> 学生好啊，:-)
<xiaomo> 恩。也就还能当一年学生了。之后就该当牛做马了。
<AlexLee8588> unity的菜单让我很蛋疼啊。。。
<xiaomo> 用惯了就好了。 还是你不习惯。
<AlexLee8588> 我都毕业5年了
<xiaomo> 人生阅历一定相当丰富。 :)
<AlexLee8588> 要跑到很上面才能点到菜单
<AlexLee8588> 惭愧
<alvin_rxg> 大哥 85 年的麼
<xiaomo> 差不多。
<AlexLee8588> 程序猿很被催的嗦
<AlexLee8588> 恩，85的
<xiaomo> 你做哪方面的？
<AlexLee8588> 现在在做java和flex
<AlexLee8588> 以前做.net的
<xiaomo> 企业级应用哦。 挺有钱途的。
<AlexLee8588> 都差不多
<AlexLee8588> 反正程序员就这样子
<xiaomo> 难道你还在加班么。。。现在。明天不用上班的？
<AlexLee8588> 磨蹭中。。。:-)
<cleamoon> 有在国外做程序猿的吗？
<xiaomo> 。。。
<AlexLee8588> 一个同学在新加坡呆过1年
<AlexLee8588> 出去是可以多攒点
<doa> 需要安装老版本的gcc-2.95.2  哪位大牛有经验那
<doa> 需要安装老版本的gcc-2.95.2  哪位大牛有经验那
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://www.36kr.com/p/99290.html
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ ti: 让Android应用在Windows PC上运行的应用模拟器BlueStacks Beta版10天下载量过100万，AMD之后又获高通投资 | 36氪
<AlexLee8588> sevk这个是广告么？
<AlexLee8588> 谁搞个linux下的模拟器？
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 官方貌似正在搞
<AlexLee8588> 谁在学erlang？
<AlexLee8588> 有木有erlang的irc频道
<alvin_rxg> #erlang ?
<AlexLee8588> 是啊
<GirlyGirl> 我恨中国的傻瓜。他们不能创新。他们只复制。共产主义的吮吸。
<GirlyGirl> oops
<knownbad> Girl?
<HelenB> doa, Eh?
<doa> HelenB:  hi
<doa> HelenB: 你会说中文么？
<GirlyGirl> Hey sorry about that, my roomate though it would be funny and did that using google translate. I don't understand you guys
<knownbad> Fine, we speak English as well.
<HelenB> doa, Erm doa?
<HelenB> Idik chinese
<knownbad> Your roommate's statement applies to every country.
<HelenB> I just joined to see what was going on.
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, Why does your room mate only touch your computer?
<HelenB> Tell her/him/it/whatever off
<doa> HelenB: yes
<knownbad> GirlyGirl: Take it easy, I am not as fanatic as others.
<doa> HelenB: do you ever install old version of gcc2.95.2
<HelenB> If I lived with my cyber boyfriend I'd slap him if he kept touching my computer.
<HelenB> doa, No why would anyone need to?
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: I'm currently on a shared computer and I don't have a boyfriend lol
<knownbad> GirlyGirl: Your roommate is correct on developing countries as their goal is to export as much products as possible in order to reel in foreign currencies.
<doa> HelenB: I just want to do as what an project team recommand
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, I know you have a roomate that keeps touching your computer.
<HelenB> You two need to set up seperate accounts lol.
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: knownbad. I made that statement and we were both playing with google translate and systran. However it was her idea to actually send it. I thought it would offend people and told her don't play on the channels but on other sites
<HelenB> I'm most likely to have a boyfriend than a roomate though.
<GirlyGirl> knownbad: As true as stuff like that is it isn't right to pu it in channels here so ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: android在win上？
<HelenB> GirlyGirl, What is she doing messing about with viral files anyway?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: yo
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 沒啥用啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我最近在用xbmc
<knownbad> I have no problem with different idea/discussion.  But some here may take offense.
<HelenB> I nearly executed that file yestaday. :(
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 很爽
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 電視台 廣播都有
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 還能直接看smb上的東西
<GirlyGirl> HelenB: That was a different person ... I didn't know what file it was just assumed it was some prank or something
 * knownbad 飞踢gebjgd
<HelenB> oh
<GirlyGirl> I think it just causes a memory leak
<HelenB> lol
<HelenB> well...
<HelenB> I wanted to see what it did for myself and you took it down. :(
<HelenB> I was going to execute
<HelenB> in a isolated environment. :(
<HelenB> I wasn't just going to run it directly on my system.
<knownbad> We need more girls here.
<HelenB> oh well it's gone now.
<HelenB> knownbad, techy ones like me and GirlyGirl? :o
<knownbad> or geegirl.
<HelenB> GirlyGirl is waaaay more techier than me. :3
<GirlyGirl> I came here just to check if someone I referred here managed to join
<alvin_rxg> why don't u join #ubuntu or some other channels in english?
<doa> GirlyGirl: hmm, are you a student?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 更神奇的時候 我2004年的本子直接xbmc都能跑
<knownbad> Because we have many handsome Chinese boys here?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 直接看電視
<GirlyGirl> Yes
<GirlyGirl> doa:
<doa> GirlyGirl: or?
<knownbad> Come on, isnt' that obvious?
<doa> GirlyGirl: so am I
<alvin_rxg> knownbad wanna to date with the 2 mäde
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我看了下xbmc上没多少电视台啊
<doa> GirlyGirl: which school you from？
<gebjgd> piggybox: myvideo.de
<alvin_rxg> Title: Lustige Videos, Musik, TV Serien und kostenlose Filme - MyVideo (@ myvideo.de)
<gebjgd> piggybox: 都在插件裏
<gebjgd> piggybox: 用xbmc直接看
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: No, I want you to loose virginity.
<knownbad> It's about time.
<piggybox> gebjgd: 德语的，不懂。没有中文的
<alvin_rxg> time & time again, i'm still a nooby
<gebjgd> piggybox: 英文的
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: nudeby?
<alvin_rxg> jo, Nudel
<xiaoy> 好
<ofan> yoo
<ofan> 我的weechat插件终于进official repo了
<zerta> 凌晨好啊！各位
<knownbad> Good morning.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 幹嘛呢
<alvin_rxg> 想女人呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 沒看xbmc?
<alvin_rxg> 啥東西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 就是那個媒體中心
<alvin_rxg> 啥東西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: xbmc 已經進debian了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 上次有人找你
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: google下
<alvin_rxg> google 是啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你是啥
<alvin_rxg> i am what i am
<knownbad> What I am?
<sevk>  06:03
<whsailing> morning
<knownbad1> Moaning.
<m0ugly> 大家好
<sevk> m0ugly, 好.. .  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-13
<tenzu> roylez: 主席还在开会?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<zmcbb30> bones7456: 骨头
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 包...包子叔
<zmcbb30> gebjgd: 色鬼哥
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 虾虾
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 好多年没在早上上irc了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你这些天死哪儿去了?
<zmcbb30> roylez: 金老板
<zmcbb30> 去讨饭吃啊
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 生活困窘啊
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 如今淘到金了?
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: 包包
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 就是没有 ， 才坐办公室打工
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那咱俩差不多
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 网管混成高管了吧
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 怎么会差不多呢。。。
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我现在是回到解放前了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 都坐在办公室里呗
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 工资超低
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 1600/月
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 在西藏么?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 靠。。。。广州从化
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 赶紧找个富婆包养你吧
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 准备呢
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 练出肌肉, 整个容啥的
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 这个倒不用吧
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: 高级网关
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你得先提高自身本钱才行啊
<zmcbb30> DBLobster: 那也无所谓 ， 主要的是工资要飙升
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 看的帅就行了吧
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那你还要去整容么?
<whsailling> 呵呵
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 自认五官不丑。。。应该不用了吧
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 行, 我支持你
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 依依
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 其实不一定要富婆
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 富婆的闺女?
 * tenzu 拜神
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 也可以啊
<metbsd> i7处理器玩虚拟机应该够用吧
<DBLobster> zmcbb30: 工资不涨, 多了一堆活儿.
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 其实要求低点 ， 找个工资高的老婆也可以
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 我到现在也没实现吃软饭的梦想
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我也没有
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 一起努力吧
<zmcbb30> 嗯
<metbsd> 工资高的月光族老婆，还是显得老公更穷
<iGnome> 包包，你要富婆包养？
<zmcbb30> iGnome: 你有推荐 ？
<zmcbb30> metbsd: 那得看RP了
<iGnome> 先看你身体如何，哪个城市都有这类俱乐部的啊。包小白脸的。 lol
<metbsd> 现在大部分工资高的女的都是月光族+啃老族，生活的真不要太好
<metbsd> 在家千手不动的
<metbsd> 之前就遇到过一个
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪早
<tenzu> roylez: 开完会了?
<roylez> zmcbb30: 金老板早
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。。
<roylez> tenzu: 开完了
<roylez> tenzu: 刚刚去买了早点...
<tenzu> roylez: 擦, 我刚吃完又饿了
<roylez> zmcbb30: 我开会开昏头了，包子
<zmcbb30> roylez: 你知道就好 ，哈哈哈
<roylez> zmcbb30: 正在吃包子...
<zmcbb30> roylez: 靠。。。
<zer4tul> 有在DTCC会场的么？
 * zmcbb30 广州暴雨中
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你是气象播报员么?
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 明显的不是
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • sudo apt-get dist-upgrade发生这个如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370818 昨天更新12.04发生的，以前没碰到过 正在设置 cups (1.5.2-9ubuntu1) ... start: Job failed to start invoke-rc.d: initscript cups, action "start" failed. dpkg：处理 cups (--configure)时出错： 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1 在处理时有错误发 …
<zer4tul> -__
<zer4tul> -_-
<roylez> zmcbb30: http://t3.qpic.cn/mblogpic/d104a19d2e4e6e71f5d6/460
<zer4tul> `/go 4
<roylez> tenzu: http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/3320580/medium/3320580.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 是不是可以删了become
<m0ugly> 你们最常看的网站是什么？
<tenzu> 只看党的网站
<m0ugly> 我不是中国人，所以我想知道中国人关于电脑学常看的网站是什么
<tenzu> computer science?
<roylez> tenzu: 别这个时候纠结语法啊叫兽
<roylez> tenzu: 翻译神了
<tenzu> roylez: 单手能逆天这句最神
<m0ugly> tenzu, 是的
<tenzu> m0ugly: 通常都是自己找书吧
<iGnome> m0ugly: 每一个人都不同的。比如 tenzu，他学习网站是草溜网。
<m0ugly> 意思是你不参加网站吗？
<tenzu> iGnome: thepiratebay好吧
<m0ugly> 你们认识reddit吗？
<m0ugly> 还是digg
<iGnome> 去。 tenzu 你明显是草网的最老用户了。
<tenzu> m0ugly: 有maillist, 或者QQ group之类的, 还有irc. linuxsir之类的网站里讨论讨论
<tenzu> iGnome: 很明显我不是, 你知道的比我还早
<m0ugly> 这样网站，汉语文本有没有
<iGnome> nnnd 我最近发的小鸟上，才提到你的这网。叫你看，你不看。
<roylez> iGnome: 草琉之神...
<iGnome> roylez: 你的网站，我也知道啊。要我说不。
<roylez> iGnome: 啥？
<iGnome> 开始装了。lol
<roylez> iGnome: 神说了我马上收藏...
<iGnome> 唉
<iGnome> 泡茶去
<imadper> 为什么去草榴不去sex8呢?
<imadper> 草榴速度没有sex8快的
<tenzu> m0ugly: http://www.linuxsir.org/ 看看是不是你要找的
<sevk> tenzu ⇪ ti: linuxsir首页 LinuxSir.Org | Linux、BSD、Solaris、Unix | 开源传万世，因有我参与~
<tenzu> imadper: 没去过8
<imadper> tenzu: dy1.xxwl.com
<imadper> tenzu: http://dy1.xxwl.com
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y 性吧|春暖花开，性吧有你|Sex8.CC|性吧最新地址
<imadper> sevk: 你真厉害
<imadper> 有用weechat的吗?
<sevk> imadper, 谢谢你告诉我。  ㍡ 
<iGnome> 记得黑脸，加入过广东某群，比你厉害的。 imadper
<imadper> iGnome: 你来广东嘛? 带你去东莞
<m0ugly> tenzu, 谢谢你
<tenzu> imadper: 感觉打开的时候不如艹榴快
<tenzu> m0ugly: you are welcome
<iGnome> 你看疼疼多专业。
<imadper> tenzu: 网不同吧? 我是校园网
<m0ugly> 为了我看看中国新闻你建议什么？
<zer4tul> @_@
<imadper> iGnome: 疼猪那是猴急
<tenzu> imadper: 哦了, 我挂了ssh
<imadper> tenzu: 全局开ssh?
<tenzu> imadper: autoswitch mode
<iGnome> 疼疼用lin很认真的，所学都是为了网络服务的。
<iGnome> 艹艹艹艹艹
<imadper> tenzu: 那怎么会包括那个网址的...
<iGnome> 如何打出来的啊。
<mao> imadper: 我用的是weechat
<tenzu> iGnome: 你就坏吧你
<iGnome> :D
<imadper> mao: 如果有人跟你私聊, 怎么切过去?
<tenzu> imadper: 可以手动指定嘛, 不过添加的pac里面就有了
<imadper> mao: 被weechat坑了
<imadper> tenzu: 那个网址不用翻墙的
<mao> imadper: 鼠标左右滑动一下试试
<imadper> tenzu: 直接访问
<imadper> mao: 鼠标? 只有触摸板, 在上课...
 * imadper weechat的man里毛都没有!
<tenzu> imadper: 小谢, 没看出来你门儿清啊
<mao> imadper: 我找找啊
<imadper> tenzu: ...你来广东嘛? 带你去东莞
<tenzu> imadper: 不去, 养不起
<imadper> tenzu: 让你体验一下x都的威力
<imadper> mao: 恩, 谢谢~
 * imadper 很明显, tenzu 用linux的原因肯定是因为听别人说, 用linux上x网, 不会中病毒
<tenzu> imadper: 有所耳闻, 不敢尝试
<iGnome> 曾经的啥都，不是海南嘛。哪里有你那的份。
<imadper> iGnome: 毛, 以前香港的x太贵了, 都是回大陆来东莞的
<iGnome> 有几句顺口溜的。你估计没听过。
<imadper> iGnome: 什么?
<mao> imadper: F5和F6切换tab
<iGnome> 最好一句，到了海南才知道身体不好。
<imadper> mao: ok, 多谢了~
<iGnome> 最后
<MeaCulpa> .
<mao> imadper: ; )
<imadper> mao: 确实是, thx~~ :)
<iGnome> 第一句，到了北京才知道官小。
<imadper> iGnome: 哦, 这个, 我好象听过, 我去查一下就好
<mao> imadper: :)
 * tenzu 觉得神懂得真多
<iGnome> 不懂草留。nnnnnnnnd
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: go on
<iGnome> 。。你18m的，外国套路。别学土语嘛。
<MeaCulpa> 海南是炮兵阵地啊？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 打炮，要去丽江，高原拉连
<iGnome> 曾经
<MeaCulpa> 丽江练得纯熟了，就可以扫平海南了
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • 因特尔：视网膜屏将于2013年到来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370819 苹果称其iXX上的屏幕叫作“视网膜”屏，原因是如此多的像素点如此密集地排列，人眼在适当的距离很难看到单个的像素点。 Android平板电脑制造商也打算开始他们的游戏； 宏基 ， 华硕 和 联想 正将1920 x 1200 像素点10.1英寸的平板电脑 …
<tenzu> 你们都门儿清
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 酷胖啊。你要减肥了。
<iGnome> 高原缺氧的啊
 * imadper 海南的妹子黑吧?
<MeaCulpa> 缺氧环境锻炼
 * imadper 喜欢白的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 海南有的是俄罗斯大妞
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 厉害, 这都知道...
<MeaCulpa> 扎嘴
<roylez> adam8157: https://imgur.com/Zitei
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Some really awesome street art (day/night) - Imgur
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋归位了？
<adam8157> roylez: 一会儿就出去玩儿了
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋还能出去玩？？？
<adam8157> roylez: ... 公司活动
<whsailling_> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<roylez> adam8157: 你这神功练的，蛋蛋还能出去玩，一天好长时间不归位
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<hamo> roylez: .
<hamo> adam8157: 又哪玩去》？
<roylez> hamo: https://imgur.com/wkaw2
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y O Mario what have you done - Imgur
<whsailling_> 想自己做一块arm核心板，选材都选到想死了
<hamo> bluezd: .
<bluezd> hamo: 咋了
<iGnome> 骑马滚蛋。这著名的雕塑，在哪里啊。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> whsailling_: 准备做几层板
<adam8157> hamo: 庆祝1B
<sevk> 新 数据库管理 • 有木有银知道怎么查看mysql编译选项的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370822 google到的貌似是红帽子的方法 Quote: linux下查看nginx，apache，mysql，php的编译参数 1、nginx编译参数： #/usr/local/nginx/sbin/nginx -V 2、apache编译参数： # cat /usr/local/apache/build/config.nice 3、php编译参数： # /usr/local/php/bin/php -i |grep configure  …
<iGnome> 金三胖发射了
<freeflyi1g> iGnome:
<tenzu> iGnome: 不是金小胖么?
<bluezd> adam8157: 对了，今天不是龙珠吗？
<iGnome> 。3世好不
<adam8157> bluezd: .
 * adam8157 走了
<zhao> iGnome, 据说失败了吧
<iGnome> 一边去。你这轮子派的
<bluezd> hamo: 你买 cherry 了吗？
<hamo> bluezd: 没
<hamo> bluezd: 话说你没去庆祝IB？
<Kandu> 求推薦幾個可畫 class(類) 關係圖的工具
<bluezd> hamo: 我草就回来了，我现在在家呢
<L-----D> Kandu, staruml
<roylez> hamo: 你买cherry？
<hamo> bluezd: 这样...我以为你还上班呢...
<hamo> roylez: 想买来着
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆要樱桃？
<roylez> hamo: 最近发现小指头按capslock按多了也不舒服啊
<roylez> hamo: 也许还是脚踏板比较靠谱....
<bluezd> hamo: http://www.360buy.com/product/338871.html http://www.360buy.com/product/613972.html
<sevk> bluezd,啥网址y 【樱桃G80-3000LSCEU-2】樱桃（Cherry）G80-3000LSCEU-2 机械键盘(黑色青轴3000) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<Kandu> L-----D: thx  那麼，用 dia 來畫好不好呢?
<L-----D> Kandu, 只要你喜欢用什么话不都可以
<hamo> roylez: 必须脚踏板啊...DIY一个吧
<hamo> bluezd: 红轴的...
<roylez> hamo: 我叫 cfy 给我进贡一个吧...
<bluezd> http://www.360buy.com/product/336830.html 还有个这个，太贵了
<sevk> bluezd,啥网址y 【樱桃G80-3494LYCUS-2】樱桃（Cherry）G80-3494LYCUS-2 机械键盘(黑色红轴3494) 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<tenzu> 还以为是奇瑞扣扣...
<Kandu> L-----D: 嗯。不過都沒用過，還一個都沒喜歡上。所以來求推薦了
<hamo> bluezd: 你想买？
<bluezd> hamo: 恩，我已经受够了我的键盘了，但 cherry 太贵了
<hamo> bluezd: 你要看好轴...不同的轴感觉不一样
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 今天中午去办hk签注
<MeaCulpa> 有人用青轴么...
<bluezd> hamo: 是啊，貌似青轴的不错
<hamo> bluezd: 嗯..我就准备搞个青轴的
<MeaCulpa> 如果一公司人用青轴的，噪音估计和生产车间一样了
<ofan> TP的键盘很好
<roylez> hamo: 你搞个白色白轴的吧。跟你的名字配
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, 去hk只要通行证 不要签证
<roylez> L-----D: 一样的意思
<L-----D> 不一样 通行证是我们发的 签证应该是别人发的
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 但拿了通行证，还要做签注，我们签的，不是别人签的
<roylez> L-----D: 现在还不承认是俩country，是自欺欺人呢
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 国情
<L-----D> 其实不需要签的 你去自助机
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 就是去自助机
<L-----D> 签证可能被人拒 有的还要押金
<L-----D> 所以简单多了
<MeaCulpa> 签证才应该简单
<MeaCulpa> 签证是与你本国无关的
<MeaCulpa> 是你的目的地发的
<L-----D> 是啊 所以麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 我国自己办事手续才复杂
<L-----D> 你去自助机 当场就拿到了
<L-----D> 这还复杂？
<MeaCulpa> 总之，猪圈里的牲畜要出来溜达，总要麻烦点
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 不复杂，我没说这个
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 签注本来就不应该有，既然是一个国家
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 去一个省还要拉自助机，这难道不复杂？
<ofan> 护照都不一样
 * MeaCulpa 海峡对岸另一个【省】更复杂，哈哈
<L-----D> 这没办法 本来就是一国两制
<MeaCulpa> 恩，去一个省，不应该用护照，但是又在猪圈边上，只好弄个通行证出来...
<L-----D> 而且没有限制 以现在福利和工资的差距
<L-----D> 肯定超多人涌过去了
<iGnome> 你们准备出栏了？ lol
<MeaCulpa> L-----D: 如果房租贵，吃饭贵，自然就又赶回来了。 只有收入支出不平衡，才会人涌过去...唉
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, 那也不是
<L-----D> MeaCulpa, 不如现在修港珠澳大桥
<L-----D> 同样的工种  香港工人工资高的多
<roylez> 俩country嘛
<L-----D> 假如没有限制 这些肯定可以替换为内陆人工的
<MeaCulpa> ä¿©country
<MeaCulpa> 只不过是govenor接受High Concil任命而已
<MeaCulpa> 咱们这基本是世间少有的3年长老制复辟
<MeaCulpa> 比皇帝老子那制度还早呢
<MeaCulpa> High Concil对一个边缘的Justicar动手了...
<MeaCulpa> 香港工人工资高是他们自己上街争取的
<roylez> iGnome: http://www.smzdm.com/shen-australia-cyclones-triple-second-generation-of-diabolo-bearing-ring-69-yuan.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 申澳 旋风叁二代空竹（三轴承、12响）　69元包邮 » 什么值得买
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你会抖空竹么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不会
<MeaCulpa> 这东西吵死了
<roylez> 神一样的闲人可以玩
<Patrick_DJ> hi
<isbasic> halou
<sevk> Patrick_DJ, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<isbasic> 我好久没来了哟
<iGnome> 蛋疼的乐乐
<MeaCulpa> 乐乐侠...
<MeaCulpa> 库拉...
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: nnnd 你居然看这样的动画片
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 陪娃娃
<iGnome> 我们家。禁止看这类的。
<MeaCulpa> 这动画片不错啊
<iGnome> 。。你娃娃多大
<MeaCulpa> 乐乐侠真身懒惰，贪玩
<MeaCulpa> 2.66 y
<iGnome> 赛车，溜溜球那种动画，也禁止看。
<iGnome> 2.66啊。
<MeaCulpa> 那种傻不垃圾的
<MeaCulpa> 不过他喜欢看赛车...F1都看
<iGnome> 乐乐侠的，不也。。
<MeaCulpa> 乐乐侠至少还健康
<iGnome> 哦。喜欢赛车。
<iGnome> 允许崽崽看柯南。看的不敢上厕所。 lol
<iGnome> 他最怕那里面的一个绿色的长鼻子面具。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://img.daqi.com/upload/slidepic/2012-04-13/01268_133288771167075341.jpg
 * gfrog_phone 喵
<gfrog_phone> roylez: 主席
<gfrog_phone> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> gfrog_phone: 为啥学喵星人说话？
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：NVIDIA（英伟达） GeForce FX 5200使用自带驱动无法识别正确的分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370826 安装Ubuntu11.10，使用光盘安装，从光盘试用和安装过程中可以正确识别显卡与声卡等硬件，分辨率识别也正常，安装完成后提示取出光盘重启后，系统无声卡硬件了，显卡默认使用的受限驱动， …
<gfrog_phone> hamo: 出来玩，兴混。
<Patrick_DJ> so quiet...
<hamo> gfrog_phone: 1B了有么有给你们发什么东东啊？
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ls | less如何高亮显示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370829 ls | less可以分页显示文件夹内容，但高亮显示功能没有了。如何设置高亮？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 torbai — 2012-04-13 11:30
<Patrick_DJ> Oh, my god, show me a sweet girl.
<QingPei> 新人，求带。。
<roylez> gfrog_phone: 青蛙你手机高级呢
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 有谁用minitube看过youtube上的视频吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370830 我装了却无法法看，运行它可以很快搜索到所有的视频，但点哪个都不能看是不是速度太慢还是怎么回事，我翻墙后也只看到一个进度条在闪半天却无进展。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2012-04-13 11:36
<hamo> QingPei: 。。。
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/2NApg.png
<QingPei> hamo: 求带
<hamo> QingPei: ...
<roylez> hamo: 偶尔虐一下菜鸟也是比较有趣的呢
<hamo> roylez: 你又虐谁了？
<roylez> hamo: 我说你可以虐虐 QingPei
<roylez> hamo: https://imgur.com/X4mDj
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y imgur: the simple image sharer
<hamo> roylez: 哈哈...我朋友...绝对不是菜鸟啊...
<QingPei> 菜鸟中的菜鸟，跟各位大神们学习。。
<roylez> hamo: 哦，蛤蟆的基友啊
 * hamo ...
<roylez> huntxu: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3orj11/
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Hungry Kim Jong Un - launch i said lunch
<hamo> QingPei: 今天又干了一早上了...最近活真多..
<roylez> hamo: “一早上”是谁？
<hamo> roylez: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/kFO5n.png
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/82sII.jpg
<QingPei> roylez: 姓“一”名“早上”
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 今天按照大神们的方法 去实现ｗｅｂＱＱ桌面化　遇到一些　阻碍　求助　求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370832 今天　按照网上大仙们的　教程　把ｗｅｂＱＱ桌面化过程中遇到 问题 麻烦： ，prism Not available for Firefox 7.1 求解决 求解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 d294083434 — 2012-04-13 12:08
<AlexLee8588> index
<roylez> hamo: 有好事没？
<hamo> roylez: 刚吃饱饭
<roylez> hamo: http://www.aboluowang.com/news/2009/0620/%E6%B8%B8%E5%AE%A2%E5%9C%A8%E9%9D%92%E5%9F%8E%E5%B1%B1%E6%8B%8D%E4%B8%8B%E8%9B%A4%E8%9F%86%E5%90%9E%E8%9B%87%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87-79321.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 游客在青城山拍下蛤蟆吞蛇图片-【蛤蟆】
<AlexLee8588> 吃饱饭该睡觉了-_-
<hamo> roylez: 你居然还上这种网站...
<sevk> 新 其它类软件 • scheduled tasks 如何启动一个terminal并在这个terminal上运行命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370833 基本如题，我发现无论只要是shell脚本和命令在运行时都没有终端输出，如果把结果输出到文件的话感觉有些没必要，其实我只要看看脚本是否运行，并写运行到什么状态就可以了。 因此想问问高手有没有 …
<imadper> 有没有讲如何实现一个网页服务器的书呀?~
<YH> 怎么没有人说话
<gehaowu> qin...
<ofan_> imadper: webserver?
<YH> what?
<gehaowu> :)
<imadper> ofan_: 恩
<ofan_> imadper: 写过一个简单的
<imadper> ofan_: 有没有这方面的书? 不用太深入, 有个简单的讲解的就可以了
<imadper> ofan_: 方便给我看看不?~
<L-----D> imadper, 你要自己写http server?
<hoxily> .oicebot on
<L-----D> !get LD
<hoxily> !get xchat
<L-----D> .Oicebot on
<L-----D> !get LD
<L-----D> 无能bot
<AlexLee8588> !get LD
<AlexLee8588> ??
<L-----D> imadper, 我只能给你推荐java实现  比如http core
<L-----D> imadper, http://hc.apache.org/
<sevk> L-----D,啥网址y Apache HttpComponents
<imadper> L-----D: 恩, 多谢~
<imadper> L-----D: 恩, 想弄一个来玩玩~
<imadper> L-----D: java看不懂呀
<L-----D> 那你看的懂什么
<imadper> L-----D: c还有perl
<imadper> L-----D: 不过最好还是c吧
<imadper> L-----D: perl的实现好像我有
<xiaopeng> 有使用gnu as的吗？
<xiaopeng> 它的-g 和 --gstabs有什么区别？
<xiaopeng> 有时它们是相同的，有时又不同。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu server 11.10 多线程库的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370835 使用ubuntu server 11.10按照官方方法安装Xen时，执行mv /lib/tls /lib/tls.disabled 时发现/lib/下没有tls文件夹，网上查了一下，大概说的是多线程支持的问题，可能我的新系统上没有安装对应的包。那么我要如何才能安装这个包，解决这个 …
 * kenifanying 手贱，把android 机子上的  /data/data/com.android.providers.telephony/databases/mmssms.db给删掉了，还原之前 备份的文件，发现 权限 不对，需要将 mmssms.db的改为 radio 用户及 radio 组，但是 用 chown 改的时候提示没有radio组，怎么办？
<roylez> hamo: 没有啊，故意搜索的蛤蟆吃东西的图片
<ofan_> imadper: 写过一个c/c++的，比较简单
<imadper> ofan_: 恩, 刚才问你方便给我看一下嘛~ 你就不理我了...
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu server 11.10 新手求助！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370836 使用ubuntu server 11.10按照官方方法安装Xen时，执行mv /lib/tls /lib/tls.disabled 时发现/lib/下没有tls文件夹，网上查了一下，大概说的是多线程支持的问题，可能我的新系统上没有安装对应的包。那么我要如何才能安装这个包，解决这个问题呢？期 …
<ofan_> 掉线了
<tenzu> hamo: http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/Amphibians/American%20Toad/desperado.jpg
<imadper> ofan_: 呵呵, 好吧~
<imadper> ofan_: 求个传送门
<roylez> tenzu: hamo 他连蚯蚓都吃呢
<roylez> tenzu: 不过贝爷说过，蚯蚓是可以吃的 lol
<tenzu> roylez: 搜索toad eating得到的结果好多是蛤蟆被蛇吃
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/04/13/baring-dress.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 时尚无底线：“性感”露臀装
<tenzu> ipv6蛋了个疼
<imadper> ofan_: 又掉了?
<judezhan> HI
<sevk> judezhan, 好.. .  ㍦ 
 * hamo roylez tenzu 两个拿钱吹水的人...lol
<hamo> roylez: 贝爷是谁 ？
<ofan_> imadper: http://ofan.me/webserver.tar.gz
 * tenzu 支持主席蹂躏蛤蟆
<hamo> tenzu: 疼博士...
<tenzu> hamo: 蛤博士
<hamo> tenzu: 疼博士，我明天要回天津啦
<tenzu> hamo: 赶快来请我吃饭
<tenzu> hamo: 我很想吃水煮鱼和津门一串
<hamo> tenzu: 我都还没吃过...T_T
<tenzu> hamo: 津门一串你没吃过?
<imadper> ofan_: 404 Not Found
<hamo> tenzu: 木有...疼博士，你什么学院的？计院？
<imadper> ofan_: 木有这个文件~
<imadper> hamo: 他是妓院的..
<tenzu> hamo: naval architecture, offshore engineering, civil engineering
<imadper> ofan_: 是不是大小写不对?
<^{^> OMG, Unity 太糟糕了
<^{^> 我还是换回了  gnome 2
 * Cherrot 困觉
<imtxc> 各位大佬下午好啊。。
<sevk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine的libs目录在哪里啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370838 安了个q4wine 结果，第一次使用的时候，要配置wine的libs目录，不知到在哪里啊 是自己选择一个目录作为wine的libs目录还是选择wine的自带的默认目录？ 如果是后者的话，请问在哪个目录里面呢？谢谢～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 leeker — 2012-04-13 14:25 …
<ofan_> imtxc: http://ofan.me/web.tar.gz
<ofan_> imadper: http://ofan.me/web.tar.gz
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<imadper> ofan_: 恩, 收到~ 多谢了~~
<imtxc> ofan_: 原来不是给我的，还有，贵站在我这里需要 tsocks
<ofan_> imtxc: 啥？
<ofan_> ♞
<imtxc> ..
<ofan_> ♜ ♞ ♝ ♛ ♚ ♝ ♞ ♜
<imtxc> ...
<ofan_> 能看到？
<imtxc> 框。
<ofan_> imtxc: 换字体
<fhmdgxs> ♜ ♞ ♝ ♛ ♚ ♝ ♞ ♜
<ofan_> utf8里貌似有完整的国际象棋字符
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: ofan_: 你这什么文字啊
<ofan_> 搞个bot来下棋玩 looool
<ofan_> http://www.douban.com/note/209511897/
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y TIME AND TIME AGAIN YOU ASK ME，有没有人要下国际象棋？
<tenzu> ♚♛♜♝♞♟♔♕♖♗♘♙
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: 字体应该是微软雅黑
<fhmdgxs> 14:34 < fhmdgxs> imtxc: 字体应该是微软雅黑
<fhmdgxs> imtxc: console+雅黑
<fhmdgxs> ♚♛♜♝♞♟♔♕♖♗♘♙
<imtxc> fhmdgxs: 原来是国际象棋的字符
<palomino|working> :o
<tenzu> 破马
<palomino|working> ...... , tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: 好马
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 tenzu 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<tenzu> palomino|working: 好马配好鞍, 好车配风帆
<palomino|working> 车到山前必有路，有路必有丰田车
<tenzu> palomino|working: 你那个不是国产货
<palomino|working> 额。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ┴┴ ︵╰(‵□′)╯︵ ┴┴
<roylez> palomino|working: 长能耐了，会掀桌子了
<palomino|working> 一直都会，为了保持风度没怎么用而已 :-/
<tenzu> (/#-_-)/_|______|_
<freeflyi1g> palomino|working: 马总
<tenzu> ╯#-_-)╯┴—┴
<tenzu> 马总是吃草的
<palomino|working> 变形的侯总? , freeflyi1g
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 请教各位怎么从gnome3.2升级到gnome3.4 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370841 在网上搜了好长时间都没找到方法，有知道的能告诉我么 统计信息: 发表于 由 griffyn — 2012-04-13 14:47
<MeaCulpa> .
<roylez> freeflyi1g palomino|working 马猴总
<palomino|working> 不带合体的 , roylez
<freeflyi1g> roylez: 靠
<tenzu> 马猴总是生活在地球上
<roylez> palomino|working freeflyi1g http://baike.baidu.com/view/1229983.htm
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 赤尻马猴_百度百科
 * palomino|working (・´ｪ`・)
 * roylez 发现百度百科还是有不少实用知识的....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我的一天被LPM毁掉了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 老婆摸？
 * imadper lpm是不是撸破马?
<roylez> imadper: ...
<hamo> palomino|working: ^^^
<palomino|working> = =
<imadper> roylez: 不怪我, 我第一眼看到, 脑子里就浮现出了这三个字... @ palomino|working
<palomino|working> 淫者见淫 , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: :)
 * hamo 淫者见马
 * hamo 要回学校啦...回学校啦...学校啦..
<palomino|working> ....
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • find命令中的prune和or到底是怎么回事啊，弄了很长时间都没弄明白 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370844 执行命令： Code: find . -path "./applications*" -prune -o -name "*.jpg" -print 结果： Code: ./application icons/wireshark.jpg ./86d6277f9e2f0708f73f26bfe924b899a901f253.jpg ./Wallpapers-room_com___The_Wood_Experiment_by_Delta909_1920x1200.jpg 把原来的 …
<fhmdgxs> test
<sevk> fhmdgxs, .. ..  ㍧ 
<tenzu> hamo: 哪个学校?
<sikao_lfs> 今天又遇到难题了。真麻烦。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 打开 虚拟硬盘 /home/wzcy/.VirtualBox/winhd.vmdk 失败.The medium '/home/wzcy/.VirtualBox/winhd.vmdk' can't be used as the requested device type.返回 代码:NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)组件:Medium界面:IMedium {53f9cc0c-e0fd-40a5-a404-a7a5272082cd}被召者:IVirtualBox {c28be65f-1a8f-43b4-81f1-eb60cb516e66}
<xiang_wang> irc怎么打开会议记录的？
<fhmdgxs> xiang_wang: log不行么
<gehaowu> :NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)好恐怖
<gehaowu> 哇哈哈
<sikao_lfs> 虚拟机无法挂几个硬盘分区。难道是因为64位的关系
<xiang_wang> fhmdgxs: 不行
<xiang_wang> sevk: hi
<gehaowu> 挂载的位置不对吧
<sevk> xiang_wang, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<hamo> tenzu: 上次说过啦..HEBUT
<xiang_wang> sevk: irc怎么设置会议记录的？
<fly216> 有什么其他人气旺又好玩的频道吗
<sevk> xiang_wang, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<xiang_wang> sevk: thanks
<hamo> sevk: 小k，你居然是ruby写的啊
<sikao_lfs> gehaowu: 挂载的位置对。我专门mount看的目录。
<fhmdgxs> xiang_wang: 可以啊 你咋写的命令
<xiang_wang> fhmdgxs: /log
<sevk> xiang_wang, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<fhmdgxs> fhmdgxs: /log open -targets #channel path
<fhmdgxs> xiang_wang: 这样呢
<gehaowu> sikao_lfs: 你其它配置呢，我不是说系统位置在哪啦
<xiang_wang> fhmdgxs: path是local path吗？
<fhmdgxs> xiang_wang: local log file path
<gehaowu> 那个VBox镜像管理那里能不能注册那个镜像啊
<imadper> 大家有没有试过, 如果下载bt, 当速度达到30mb/s之后, 电脑会变得很卡? 是因为中断处理太多了嘛?
<gehaowu> 写入太大了，磁盘吃不消，然后就慢了
<imadper> gehaowu: 30mb/s不大吧
<sikao_lfs> gehaowu: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=370827   这是我发的帖子。我目前一发狠，连/dev 目录里 sda 等全部 给 了rw权限。
<gehaowu> 高强度写盘就慢的哇。。。
<xiang_wang> fhmdgxs: LOG Unknown command
<imadper> gehaowu: 我一直拷贝大文件, 速度远超30mb, 都不会卡
<gehaowu> 具体我就不清楚了，哈哈
<fhmdgxs> xiang_wang: 你啥客户端？
<xiang_wang> web
<xiang_wang> fhmdgxs: web
<imadper> gehaowu: 应该是网卡驱动那里的中断请求太多了吧?
<xiang_wang> fhmdgxs:  跟客户端没关系
<tenzu> hamo: 哦了, 我忘记了
<fhmdgxs> xiang_wang: 我这没问题， irssi
<tenzu> hamo: 顺道打个车过来接我
<sikao_lfs> gehaowu: 就是奇怪介质注册里没看到。以前好像命令行一输入执行成功。介质管理里就有信息。很奇怪的。
<hamo> tenzu: 我在北辰....
<gehaowu> sikao_lfs: 你用GUI版的VBox的吧
<tenzu> hamo: 离的不远, 嗯嗯, 一小时之内能到
<hamo> tenzu: ...
<sikao_lfs> gehaowu: 恩。有啥特别的嘛？另外我使用的是64位系统。
<hamo> tenzu: 请我吃饭...
 * hamo lol
<gehaowu> https://www.freebsdchina.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53412
<sevk> gehaowu,啥网址y VirtualBox不能启动 - FreeBSD China
<gehaowu> 我截个图
<gehaowu> 等等
<gehaowu> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=207835
<tenzu> hamo: 大饼鸡蛋管饱
<gehaowu> 这里你能注册不？
<gehaowu> 就是那个镜像能加载不
<imadper> tenzu: 求大饼鸡蛋
<sikao_lfs> gehaowu: 我也尝试了copy那个。但是没办法换成别的。头疼。我好好想想。谢谢了。
<gehaowu> 你那个镜像拷了两个的啊
<gehaowu> http://blog.7axu.com/uploads/2012/04/IMG_6649.jpg
<gehaowu> 发给广告
<gehaowu> 哇哈哈
<gehaowu> sikao_lfs: 为什么用命令版啊
<gehaowu> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=151221&start=45
<sevk> gehaowu ⇪ ti: VirtualBox从USB设备启动方法 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gehaowu> 有人跟你类似啊
<sevk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请教两个关于 vim-latex 使用的入门小问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370845 我已经按照网上的说明都配置好了，使用中有2个小问题，请指点一下，谢谢，呵呵 1. 如果编译出错以后回打开很多分屏窗口，怎么关闭其它窗口回到原tex编辑窗口？我每次用“：q”退出都整个退出了， …
<sikao_lfs> gehaowu: 因为我要把真实的硬盘在虚拟机里启动啊。
<gehaowu> 你修改物理 硬盘权限
<gehaowu> 然后直接在QT界面的VBox里设置
<sikao_lfs> gehaowu: 修改了。我一口气把权限全部放开了。
<gehaowu> 什么叫全部开啊。。。
<gehaowu> 诶
<gehaowu> 你重新开VirutalBox
<gehaowu> 然后设置硬盘
<gehaowu> 发现Windows版没。。。
<sikao_lfs> gehaowu: 就是把/dev/sda   /dev/sda5等全部+rwr
<sikao_lfs> +rw
<sikao_lfs> chmod +rw
<ofan> qemu好nb
<gehaowu> ...
 * dddyyyyyyyy 求推荐电影
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: wicked pictures, elegance angel, vivid...
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: porn?
<MeaCulpa> yeah, 电影
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 那你看过ZEN pictures,giga pictures没
<MeaCulpa> en
<MeaCulpa> 有一些
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助：无线环境，有一个主控节点，实现ssh超远程间接广播调用目的节点组件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370846 问题描述： 测试某无线协议，为了在同一层间增加尽可能多的跳数，需要调低无线网卡发射功率，调低功率后，假设主控节点离目的调用节点有五跳，就不能直接登录。 例如，设 …
<dddyyyyyyyy> 。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 果然是阅历丰富啊！
<MeaCulpa> 这些都比较新了
<hamo> roylez: .
<jiong> .. 寂寞男们你们搞什么呢.
<dddyyyyyyyy> 刚从海盗湾下了个the girl with the dragon tattoo的种子，下载速度还不错，于是就想再多下些电影，但不知下啥电影
<roylez> hamo: .
<roylez> jiong: 阿囧
<jiong> 呵呵.
<roylez> jiong: 你的人生理想是啥？
<jiong> roylez 木有诶
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: roylez 给我写个shell 要求  for id in seq 3000000; do 检查 http://www.zhihu.com/question/$id 如果返回是http 200的status 就输出
<sevk> jyfl987,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<roylez> jiong: 不是跟比利搞基的么
<jiong> roylez 木有哇~最近压力大~
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你不是写出来了么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: <strong>你似乎来到了没有知识存在的荒原...</strong>
<roylez> jiong: 不要找理由，搞基事业不能废啊
<jiong> roylez 我这儿不是不务正业呢么.
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 扯淡  我写的有问题
<roylez> jyfl987: for i in {1..300000}; do (curl -IL http://www.zhihu.com/question/$i |grep "200 OK") && echo $i ; done
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<jyfl987> roylez: 我来试试
<roylez> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/04/13/homophobia-hidden-homosexuals.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 你抵制同性恋吗？那你自己可能就是个基佬
<jyfl987> roylez: curl默认输出到2里 额 真2
<jiong> roylez 是搞基事业的老兵了吧.
<roylez> jyfl987: 我没测试过
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04，真的不是一般的坑爹啊 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370849 话说，前几天一不小心从11.10更新到12.04，速度其实也差不多。 但是那启动栏真的不是一般的令人蛋疼。11.10的时候，还可以自动避让窗口。 现在呢，避让不行了，弄成自动隐藏，结果试了一下，这自动隐藏不是一般的水，把鼠标移动 …
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: for id in `seq 300000`;  print $id":\n-----------\n" && curl -sI http://www.zhihu.com/question/$id | egrep '^HTTP/200';
<MeaCulpa> seq要`包起来
<sevk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
 * MeaCulpa sevk是啥做的，我们来shell注入玩玩
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 补课去...
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 你不是python么，urilib2
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 恩 我知道 如果不想让grep输出匹配到的呢？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我同事非要一行的 我也没办法
<Ansik> 每个月总有那么几天，感觉生活没有意义~   - -
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 不过我感觉主席那个更有意思点
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，刚用seamonkey打开translate.google.com，然后就自动消失了，不明白为啥
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那是，shell实现了，没必要seq
<MeaCulpa> grep有返回值的
<MeaCulpa> 你可以自己判断返回值
<hamo> roylez: 表示并不理解最后那个图的含义
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 读读man page嘛
<dddyyyyyyyy> peer是啥意思
<ofan> qemu装xp,开远程桌面,用xfreerdp连接guest...
<ofan> 发现比qemu显示的要快
<MeaCulpa> rdesktop自家协议当然快
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 感觉比直接显示要快
<MeaCulpa> rdesktop 微软自家协议
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这种东西 能求人就求人 自己掌握了有什么用
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 请教如何在登录界面不显示用户名 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370850 现在默认是我新建一个用户 就多一个下拉菜单 我想把这些都隐藏 变成 其他那种 必须要我输入用户名和密码才能登录 肿么修改呢 统计信息: 发表于 由 jindawei — 2012-04-13 16:39
<jyfl987> ofan: 因为qemu的显示是没有做优化的 xfreerdp 是走rdp协议 可以只发diff内容
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 擦,..
<jyfl987> ofan: 这一点也不奇怪 微软自带的远程桌面效率就不如第三方开发的那种远程登录
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ]
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: rdesktop效率不错啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 都是在本机,这有什么
<MeaCulpa> qemu也用X?
<MeaCulpa> 只要用了X, 就没有本机和网络之分
<ofan> MeaCulpa: guest是xp
<MeaCulpa> 以前不是很多人扬言要推倒 X，另作一个纯本地的图形系统么
<hamo> MeaCulpa: wayland?
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 后来有做成的么？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 已经在搞了啊
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 基本都可用了
<jyfl987> ofan: io是有区别的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 3D加速呢？
<jyfl987> ofan: 都是在本机 你干嘛不用cpu渲染 而用gpu渲染的 现代的cpu渲染个显示没什么问题呢
 * MeaCulpa 公司的都用vnc, X没人用
<ofan> jyfl987: qemu不支持
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说物理机器
<ofan> 只能用vga驱动显示,后端是sdl
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥意思
<jyfl987> sdl可以挂到opengl去 但是关键是帧与帧之间需要更新的信息实在是太少了 如果你不是看视频的话
<roylez> hamo: 表示不懂那图的，都是基佬
<ofan> jyfl987: 本机,这点传输不算什么
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，浏览器安多了好不？已经安了firefox seamonkey chrome，还想安opera chromium,
<ofan> 我说貌似远程桌面效率比 qemu显示要高
<MeaCulpa> 基佬...
<ofan> 感觉
<ofan> 只是远程桌面画质不好
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 不是感觉，本就如此吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> 感觉三个浏览器还是不够用，
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 没有道理啊
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: ...
<MeaCulpa> ofan: 前面那么多人白说了？
<ofan> MeaCulpa: 跟那没关系
<ofan> 不是因为传输的东西少
<MeaCulpa> 微软嘛，自家留后门
<MeaCulpa> 微软一直如此
<dddyyyyyyyy> 喜欢设置浏览器每次退出时保存页面，下次自动打开，所以感觉浏览器不够使
<ofan> 再装个samba
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: 你这样用还用多个浏览器...是不是某些浏览器只用来打开某些网页
<MeaCulpa> 比如chrome只开gmail
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/Tut2D.png
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 额，你猜对了，firefox用来下种子，chrome用来学习，seamonkey用来上京东
<ofan> 小上网本真给力,主机一点都不卡
<jyfl987> 最近Redis作者又对fork操作在各虚拟系统中的性能进行了测试对比，得出下面结果，结果表明使用Xen虚拟化的主机由于其fork操作的实现机制，fork导致的延迟会更为严重。 http://is.gd/m4LLBB
<sevk> jyfl987 ⇪ t: 关于Redis延迟，不同系统下fork操作时间对比 - NoSQLFan - 关注NoSQL相关技术、新闻
<jyfl987> ofan: 诶 我前面跟你都白说了
<nyfair> 都这需求了，干嘛不用windows
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是那个原因
<ofan> 刚才又试了 貌似还是qemu直接显示快
<ofan> 貌似qemu不能自动调节分辨率,以为rdp可以
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 你都用啥浏览器
<jyfl987> ofan: rdp是否比qemu直接显示快 取决于你那段时间内的桌面变动是否多 如果多的话 用diff反而划不来
<ofan> jyfl987: 只是减少了传输的数据
<ofan> 实际渲染还是一样的
<jyfl987> ofan: 说不好 如果你的显示设备支持局部更新 会大不一样
<ofan> jyfl987: 局部更新是软件的事
<ofan> guest里的显示驱动用的vmware,貌似能快点,不过后端都是sdl,没啥区别
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: firefox
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你们厂有云平台么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我们厂估计有几千人吹云的，但是PaaS...估计没有
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: intranet的云平台估计很多
<roylez> hamo: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/04/12/1722512.html
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y 传赵本山一家移民新加坡 与网友偶遇合影曝光(图) - wenxuecity.com
<MeaCulpa> open的PaaS估计没有
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 新加坡签证好办，但是本山似乎不需要出国啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> 一个浏览器够用吗。。。 你一定是有多台机子吧， MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: 够用
<jyfl987> adam8157_away: http://sebsauvage.net/paste/  这个不错 在客户端就给你pasted的内容用aes加密了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 额  那你们厂的云谁用？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 15号政策就变了，然后就没那1000万新元的投资移民政策了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 新加坡也结束了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 有钱人不care数字吧
<MeaCulpa> 我在想，如果这些国家第二年开始按照移民申报的财产收税....
<MeaCulpa> 赚疯了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 移民印度吧，在印度找个中介开北美工作签
<zhao_> sevk, 赵本山因为王立军案的牵涉被限制出境了吧？
<dddyyyyyyyy> zhao_: zhan的兄弟?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 文学城还是那么劲爆呢
<zhao_> dddyyyyyyyy, no
<sevk> zhao_, 休息一下...  ㍩ 
<roylez> huntxu: http://space.wenxuecity.com/_gallery/201204/news/wm_dfd0db22da0faa60b1dc7606bde00a62.jpg
<dddyyyyyyyy> zhao_: 现在怎么不发布一些东西了呢？
<MeaCulpa> 横批，可怜瓜瓜...
<MeaCulpa> lol
<dddyyyyyyyy> opera快下完了
<hamo> jyfl987: 贵摸就会吹云
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你去印度 算哪个阶层呢？ 吠舍还是首陀罗？ 刹帝力跟婆罗门你就别想了
<jyfl987> hamo: 你们厂不也推了个云测试么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 首陀罗
<jyfl987> hamo: 何况你们厂一直就是个云服务 --> 云忽悠 :]
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 首陀罗买个把贱人奴隶还是可以的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: hindu的coder地位这么高么 额
<hamo> jyfl987: 云测试？
<jyfl987> hamo: 你没看新闻？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 谁coder...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那你是？
<hamo> jyfl987: 表示并不关心我厂
<jyfl987> hamo: 额
<richardlxc> hello
<sevk> richardlxc, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<ofan> nnd qemu崩溃了
<dddyyyyyyyy> opera貌似安装不了
 * sevk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，opera界面和firefox有点像
<dddyyyyyyyy> opera的速度真不错
<zhao_> 12.04正式版哪天出呀？
<iGoogle> dddyyyyyyyy: 12版本？
<iGoogle> 去g+测试，崩溃不。
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 额，11.xx
<iGoogle> 。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 11.62
<iGoogle> 看来你的op，没使用irc
<dddyyyyyyyy> 我测试下opera的irc
<roylez> iGoogle: 神还没下班？
<roylez> iGoogle: 还在剥削你的子民？
<iGoogle> 我3点下班
<roylez> iGoogle: ...............
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 靠
<iGoogle> lol 去看自行车去了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/61b69811gw1drxshuhv4wg.gif
<iGoogle> ● git.pl
<iGoogle> 本地无更新，自动获取远程更新。
<iGoogle> remote: Counting objects: 17, done.
<dddyyyyyy> e
<dddyyyyyy> opera的irc...
<iGoogle> dddyyyyyy: 赶紧安装bitlbee。把empathy也搬家到opera
<dddyyyyyy> iGoogle: 额，还是感觉web irc好
<iGoogle> 怎么可能。。。
<dddyyyyyy> iGoogle: 感觉opera的irc和chatzilla插不多
<iGoogle> 才不同。这irc个关联联系人/邮件/搜索等的
<iGoogle> 还可以给 roylez 设置头像
<dddyyyyyy> 还有xchat,它们都没有<>和显示的信息不一样，
<iGoogle> 还可以css啊
<dddyyyyyy> iGoogle: 你给roylez设了啥头像，很想知道
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/207846
<iGoogle> http://imagebin.org/207847
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马玩蛋蛋 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81jw1drxqwpoxv8g.gif
<iGoogle> roylez: http://imagebin.org/207847
<dddyyyyyy> 这个头像。。。 iGoogle
<iGoogle> 还自动识别不同的nick
<iGoogle> lol
<dddyyyyyy> 是小恶魔吗？
<iGoogle> 可能是
 * imadper 主席躺着都中枪了
<dddyyyyyy> 头上有两个角
<lainme> 那头像还能自己改
<roylez> imadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/81ec60c3jw1drxy4u8ssxj.jpg
<iGoogle> 40个头像，自己定义就是嘛
<imadper> roylez: 是你?
<imadper> roylez: 衣服风格不错嘛~
<iGoogle> 不像。 imadper roylez 胖些。
<lainme> roylez: 你口味真重
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 我只看过他的头像..
<roylez> lainme: .... 囡囡
<iGoogle> lainme: 你这话说的。。。
<dddyyyyyy> 这是我想起了freebsd的那个小恶魔，ubuntu的头像跟火影里面的写轮眼差不多，debian的头像跟火影里面那个木叶的标志差不多，它们图标的设计者该不会是火影迷吧 ， LOL
<imadper> roylez: 不过, 话说这些人穿个齐b小短裙, 为的是什么?
<iGoogle> opera:/button/Focus chat input,,,清空聊天室,Smiley Cool & Insert, "/Clear" & Refresh display & Send message
<roylez> imadper: 囡囡在，还瞎说话，下次找蛋蛋要个帽子ban了你
<dddyyyyyy> iGoogle: 你把用户栏放到了左边？
<roylez> lainme: http://i.kl688.com/kl688File/2012-4/2012041310211138162.jpg
<iGoogle> 右边啊。左边是面板嘛。这没必要调整。
<lainme> roylez: ……表情很微妙
<dddyyyyyy> 哦，
<imadper> roylez: 囡囡是谁?
<iGoogle> imadper: 你危险了
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 你危险了
<imtxc> 来个手机irc软件吧。
<lainme> 进来个名字相似的
<imadper> roylez: .........
<dddyyyyyyyy> 话说主席貌似现在没帽子了，那就^_^
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 谁呀?
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 你也没帽子了吧
<imtxc> dddyyyyyyyy: 那些人想有就会有的
<lainme> dddyyyyyyyy: 他们想有就能有吧
<lainme> imtxc: irssi
<imtxc> lainme: s60?
<dddyyyyyyyy> lainme: 但关键是现在没呀，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<lainme> imtxc: n900
<imtxc> lainme: o
<lainme> dddyyyyyyyy: 你危险了...
<iGoogle> dddyyyyyy: 你危险了
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: ...
<iGoogle> lol
<dddyyyyyy> 。。。 roy
<iGoogle> 还是 lainme 好。沉着多了。
<iGoogle> :D
<dddyyyyyy> 本人nick众多，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
 * roylez 天生是做城管的
<iGoogle> lol
 * roylez 特长是砸摊
<dddyyyyyy> 哇，都有表情图标，跟chatzilla太像了， iGoogle
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 11.04下安装nachos http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370863 ubuntu 11.04下安装nachos时，在执行make depend的时候，出现了 In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:40, from ../lib/sysdep.cc:33: /usr/include/bits/socket.h:381:24: asm/socket.h: No such file or directory make: *** [depend] Error 1 请教是怎么回事啊？现在gcc是3.4 统计信息: 发表于  …
<roylez> dddyyyyyy: http://i.imgur.com/gf8D2.gif
<iGoogle> nnnd chatzilla 啥时候出的哦。难道会比op还早？
<iGoogle> op是和netscape比较的啊。
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/M4X2e.jpg
<dddyyyyyy> 额，那个火箭是遥控的吗？ roylez
<iGoogle> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/TmGAm.jpg
<lainme> 主席又开始bot化了
<roylez> lainme: https://imgur.com/NsuxF
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y How much did you love me? - Imgur
<iGoogle> lainme: 用词准确。
<dddyyyyyy> iGoogle: 你发的麻将，irc没显示出来
<ofan> chatzilla是啥
<dddyyyyyy> ofan: firefox下的irc插件
<ofan> ...麻将
<lainme> dddyyyyyy: 用词准确。
 * jyfl987 主席是条勤劳的蚯蚓，在互联网这个信息土壤里不断的吃进大量垃圾的土壤，拉出精选处理过的信息
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<roylez> lainme: http://cs10260.userapi.com/u3259674/-14/y_f7d711e1.jpg
<iGoogle> 在irc里面，网页受css字体控制。你的字体不认这。op不遵循fontconfig的。 dddyyyyyy
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/ep9yb.gif
<jyfl987> roylez: 难道不是么 以前的GR我好怀念啊 有那么多的蚯蚓 诶
<dddyyyyyy> 哦， iGoogle
 * jyfl987 主席现在还有个性化推荐服务 可以针对不同口味的人拉出不同口味的信息 额
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<iGoogle> jyfl987: 你会危险的
<jyfl987> roylez: 我是安徽人 你拉条咸一点的信息给我尝尝？
<iGoogle> 居然说“拉出”
<ofan> jyfl987: 要个满汗全席
<dddyyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 你危险了...
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 那难道说 下出？ 下蛋的下？
<roylez> jyfl987: ...........
<iGoogle> 这无敌的。
<roylez> jyfl987: http://cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/watson-short/emma-watson-short-shorts-on-set-10.jpg
<iGoogle> 至贱无敌的 jyfl987
<lainme> 主席已经不知道该用什么表情好了……
<ofan> 满汉全席
<dddyyyyyy> roylez: 那小妹妹是谁呀
<jyfl987> roylez: 果然很咸 再湿点就好了
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/tg5Ql.jpg
<roylez> jyfl987: ...
<ofan> dddyyyyyy: 搞俩蛋疼号蛋疼不
<roylez> dddyyyyyy: emma watson
<dddyyyyyy> roylez: 哦，哈利波特里面那个小女孩
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/n9f2H.gif
<jyfl987> dddyyyyyyyy: 我要看哈里的图 哈里波特大
<dddyyyyyy> ofan: 一个是irssi，一个是opera,还想再开个xchat和qwebirc
<ofan> 开vnc+rdp都连到xp..
<dddyyyyyyyy> jyfl987: 图是主席发的，找他要
<roylez> jyfl987: 看在你很有精神的份上 http://i.imgur.com/ouj1A.jpg
<dddyyyyyyyy> roylez: 好图
<jyfl987> roylez: :-) 这图我看出破绽的地方了 在左下那 两根木条衔接得不好
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ATI X1350 Gnome-Shell上网时频繁界面卡死的问题求助————很严重，求高手！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370867 无论Firefox还是Chromium/Chrome，Gnome-Shell下频繁界面卡死——画面不动，鼠标可移动但不能点，鼠标处于链接位置时能变成小手形状，后台下载、音乐正常进行。 显卡ATI X1350,老卡，用不了专有 …
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，该去吃饭了，晚上还有课
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/dgEyL.jpg
<roylez> lainme: https://imgur.com/IwSV0
<sevk> roylez,啥网址y Dat full belly. - Imgur
<roylez> huntxu: http://i.imgur.com/ov3UD.jpg
<roylez> iGoogle: http://i.imgur.com/BSChK.jpg
<roylez> lainme: http://i.imgur.com/wtrbi.gif
<roylez> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/OAxTR.jpg
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • ATI X1350显卡Gnome-Shell上网时频繁界面卡死的问题求助————很严重，求高手！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370869 无论Firefox还是Chromium/Chrome，Gnome-Shell下频繁界面卡死——画面不动，鼠标可移动但不能点，鼠标处于链接位置时能变成小手形状，后台下载、音乐正常进行。 显卡ATI X1350,老卡，用不了专有驱 …
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装aircrack-ng失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370871 我用的是12.04， Code: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng 失败，大家看下是怎么回事？[img]/home/rango/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202012-04-13%2018:14:53.png[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanyuan — 2012-04-13 18:19
<andyhou> 有人用python么？
<andyhou> 谁听说过python隐启动
 * Cherrot 刚才接了腾讯的面试电话，身在昆明去不去呢……
<nyfair> 给你去深圳旅游一回不好么，我就混去一次
<HajasLm> 报销行程不？ 报销就去撒。 不报销 就扔硬币决定 :D
<imadper> ch
<imadper> Cherrot: 我昨天刚面回来
<Cherrot> imadper: 你昨天就面试了？
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 我面后台
<Cherrot> imadper: 我是Web前台  20个小时的火车啊……
<imadper> Cherrot: 你笔试没?
<Cherrot> imadper: 上周笔试的啊
<imadper> Cherrot: 在昆明有笔试?
<Cherrot> imadper: 成都…… 你是去的哪？
<imadper> Cherrot: 反正我在广州, 面试无压力
<imadper> Cherrot: 我就去的广州呀
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦
<imadper> Cherrot: 要不要透题给你?
<imadper> Cherrot: 其实他每个人问得不一样的
<Cherrot> imadper: 好啊 反正方向不同
<imadper> Cherrot: 第一题是fork和vfork的区别
<imadper> Cherrot: 然后是调度问题, nice和优先级有什么不同
<Cherrot> imadper: 哦。是面试官提问 当场回答么
<imadper> Cherrot: 当然了!
<imadper> Cherrot: 还能说: 我明天告诉你吗?
<Cherrot> imadper: 这两个问题今天上课刚巧遇到……
<Cherrot> imadper: :D
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 然后就是一些多线程和网络编程的东西
<imadper> Cherrot: 外加几个简单的shell命令
<imadper> Cherrot: 然后问我为什么学perl不学python
<imadper> Cherrot: 剩下的就是聊天了
<imadper> Cherrot: 不过, 你前台应该跟后台区别很大吧
<Cherrot> imadper: 应该是 who knows
<imadper> Cherrot: 什么意思? 单面
<Cherrot> imadper: 忘记打标点了， 谁知道会出什么题呢 哈哈
<imadper> Cherrot: 哦...
<andyhou> jyfl987: 在么？
<nyfair> 火车？我上次还帮我报销飞机呢
<andyhou> jyfl987: 前辈
<imadper> andyhou: 估计吃饭呢吧,
<andyhou> imadper: 哦
<imadper> nyfair: 他应该帮我给自行车打气
<imadper> andyhou: 隐启动? 后台运行?
<andyhou> imadper: 我觉得后台启动也应该有进程，那怎么能算隐呢，据说都没听说过这个东西
<imadper> andyhou: 就算你做成内核线程, 也是能查到的呀
<imadper> andyhou: 怎么可能隐呢?
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<nyfair> 任务管理器查不到就ok，在windows上搞破坏这是基本功
<andyhou> imadper: 是啊，就是不可能隐，所以我才觉得很神奇，我在豆瓣python小组看到的，一个人去新浪面试被问到了
<nyfair> python能做到这种功能？
<imadper> andyhou: 新浪根本就不是一个搞技术的公司, 问这个干嘛...
<nyfair> 看你脑瓜灵不灵活
<imadper> andyhou: 他的微薄api都写不出来, 都是网友上传的. 漏洞百出
<nyfair> 技术宅有啥高贵的？
<nyfair> 能盈利才是主要的
<andyhou> imadper: 那可能是启动以后自动加载模块。。。
<imadper> andyhou: 没理解, 是要做成hook?
 * imadper 性浪这是要做病毒吗?
<andyhou> imadper: 那可能就没有这个东西..
<imadper> andyhou: 我不知道诶...
<andyhou> imadper: 嗯，我再去查查
<mayli> andyhou: 镜像劫持
<sdtyum> 你傻逼
<andyhou> mayli: 答案？
<mayli> andyhou: 什么问题？
<andyhou> mayli: 什么是python的”隐启动“
<Freebuilder> 我误解 docbook 了！坑爹的中文资料！
<Freebuilder> 坑爹的老外！
<mayli> andyhou: 可以是指的“隐含加载”Python的某些模块吧
<andyhou> mayli: 哦，我猜也是隐含加载某个模块
<mayli> andyhou: 没有这个词的确切定义，要么说详细，要么拿英文说
<Cherrot> 终于遇到了Chrome的bug…… 标签页粘连鼠标了……
<mayli> Cherrot: 你在用笔电吧
<andyhou> mayli: 就是因为没有英文才让我浮想联翩..
<Cherrot> mayli: 什么意思啊？
<mayli> andyhou: 这种2B非主流问题，除了用模糊的题目展示考官的业余，貌似也没有什么太大的意义了。
<mayli> Cherrot: 你用的是笔记本电脑？
<Cherrot> mayli: 台式啊
<andyhou> mayli: 。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 现在 python 流行？
<Cherrot> adam8157 投完简历什么时候面试呢？
<namoamitabuddha> 不是说面试一般都问很难的算法问题的么？
<richardlxc> 有没有中文的python频道
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我面试, 一个算法题都没问, 企鹅
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 问点啥
<Freebuilder> 什么情况？
<sevk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 12.04升级后启动不了Fcitx了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370874 我的是英文版，现在没法切换到Fcitx了，之前一直好好的。 james@james-OptiPlex-990:~$ sudo apt-get install fcitx [sudo] password for james: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done fcitx is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly …
<mao> 刚才linux居然挂了
<richardlxc> 怎么了
<mao> 不知道，突然就响应了，按任何键都不行
<mao> 除了电源键
<adam8157> Cherrot: 看boss和hr的安排
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 问我一些linux下的东西
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 调度呀, fork, vfork呀
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 类似的东西
<jary_p> 问下怎么删除txt文件里的 ^L 符号?
<imadper> jary_p: ^L? 不是^M吗?
<jary_p> imadper: vim和Emacs打开都显示的是^L
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如何统计http server 已经打开的连接数？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370877 假设我的http server服务器的监听端口是 8080. 那么我想统计http server 已经打开的连接数，是不是运行下面的命令就可以了？ Code: lsof -i :8080|wc -l 统计信息: 发表于 由 redhatlinux10 — 2012-04-13 20:08
<ywmy210> :)
<jary_p> 知道了... vim里 :%/C-v C-l//g
<betterfan> hi
<betterfan> anybody here?
<sevk> betterfan, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<betterfan> 你好
<betterfan> 这个频道是ubuntuforum的？
<imadper> jary_p: ^L是什么符号? 一般不都是^M是\r的吗?
<betterfan> @jary_p
<jary_p> imadper: 我也不清楚...cat 出来显示的也是一个newline
<imadper> jary_p: newline? \n?
<mayli> jary_p: ^L = Refresh?
<namoamitabuddha> \r 吧?
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370879 看看吧，比11.10漂亮。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2012-04-13 20:27
<jary_p> 在txt里面输入个 ^L  cat显示的好像是换行...
<betterfan> ....................
<Freebuilder> DejaVu Sans Mono 好丑
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 有啥好的？
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 没找到
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: vera yuanti mono
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: duden到货了
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 我找了半天，还是用 DejaVu Sans Mono
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 听说 ubuntu 的字体不错。
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, Ubuntu 那就是 DejaVu
<betterfan> 是不错
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还得deb -> tar.gz
<alvin_rxg> ..
<betterfan> 似曾相识？
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 不是，是从 Ubuntu 10.10 还是 11.04 之后有一种新的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg: 等下班了回家弄
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, Ubuntu 默认用「文泉驿微米黑」不好看，笔划太粗
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 终端西文就是 DejaVu Sans Mono
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 不是，是从 Ubuntu 10.10 还是 11.04 之后有一种新的
<alvin_rxg> 微米黑 感覺不端正
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 那你查查看
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 我查过，记得当时查到的就叫做 ubuntu 字体
<namoamitabuddha> Freebuilder: 你 google 下。
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 字體沒中文的
<Freebuilder> namoamitabuddha, 那个字体更难看，字形都变了
<Freebuilder> alvin_rxg, 怎么没有
<young> zip包
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 字體， 是一個叫做 ubuntu 的字體，只有英文
<alvin_rxg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Font%20Family
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Ubuntu Font Family - Ubuntu Wiki
<namoamitabuddha> 是说英文，否则没办法和什么 DejaVu Sans 进行类比。
<Freebuilder> 我是否应该不要那么固执呢
<Freebuilder> 也去用用盗版的商业字体？
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 盗版商业字体没几个好的
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 微软雅黑还行啊
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 另外还有很多非法修改版的
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 高矮不一
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 微软雅黑 根本没法用
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 等我下载
<fantastic> 1111111111111111111
<mugebjgd> fantastic: 2222222222222222222
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, http://imagebin.org/207860
<Cherrot> adam8157 再打扰一下:)  需要投递英文简历么？
<imadper> adam8157: 对呀, 需要英文简历吗?
<adam8157> Cherrot: 有的话更好
<imadper> Cherrot: 您不是前台嘛? 怎么也来搞内核测试?
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 没什么高矮不一吧
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 你自己看
<Cherrot> imadper: 想深层发展 :)
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 时代的代 和 更是
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩, 好~ 一起加油吧~
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 高矮长短各不一 兄弟姐妹么？
<Cherrot> imadper: 嗯:)
<Freebuilder> mugebjgd, 没看出来 http://imagebin.org/207862
<sikao_lfs> 我虚拟机问题好了。我猜测正确，是权限问题。。。。。。我现在有个疑问，我一通乱发权限，最后不行。非要重启？有经验的人给给说道。   我帖子   如下   http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=370827
<sevk> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: vbox无法导入硬盘，头疼。这个权限管理怎么玩？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<mugebjgd> Freebuilder: 你觉得好就行了
<imadper> Freebuilder: 英文字体可以考虑 monofur
<imadper> Freebuilder: 十分丑的一个字体, 丑的很带感
<sikao_lfs> 还是得问问大家有没有遇到给予权限后必须重启才真正的给了权限？我是第一次遇到。。。。。。看来以后遇到问题也得考虑重启。
<Freebuilder> imadper, 太细了
<Freebuilder> sikao_lfs, 要重登录，很正常
<sevk> 新 新立得和软件源 • 新安装了新立得，怎么是全英文的呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370881 如题，种莫搬？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wei121 — 2012-04-13 20:41
<namoamitabuddha> sikao_lfs: 什么 authority?
<sikao_lfs> namoamitabuddha: 虚拟机虚拟真实硬盘错误问题。     http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=370827&p=2710234#p2710234
<sevk> sikao_lfs ⇪ ti: vbox无法导入硬盘，头疼。这个权限管理怎么玩？（已解决） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<using> 怎么设置哦盆bsd
<using> 怎么设置
<using> 汗
<maya> adam8157 ~~
<maya> Evanescence: ~~
<using> emacs自带的输入法还是不熟练。
<adam8157> maya: 哈哈 都这时候了 还放假?
<maya> adam8157 这话说的~
<maya> 本来说清明到五一之间不放 后来说今天放吧 明天中午回去 回来洗个澡
<using> 哇噻，乱码
<maya> - -
<adam8157> maya: 你住校的啊
<maya> adam8157  才知道啊- -
<dddyyyyyy> 刚在教室里看完了 勇敢的心，
<dddyyyyyy> 最后那句 freedom感觉挺不错的
<dddyyyyyy> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_825238370100sfnw.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyy,啥网址y [转载]你要当懦夫一辈子，还是英雄哪怕只有几分钟！_无尽的挣扎_新浪博客
<using> 控制台字体怎么改?
<alvin_rxg> Free-DOM
<Patrick_DJ> hi
<sevk> Patrick_DJ, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<Patrick_DJ> bot
<using> 奇怪
<sikao_lfs> 好，下线了。
<using> 试试这个怎么样.
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 有一个教务管理系统，需要帐号和密码，帐号我知道，密码怎么办
<alvin_rxg> 密碼真麼辦？
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 我想查一个妹子的信息，
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 需要她的密码
<alvin_rxg> 聞她
<alvin_rxg> 問她
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 额，不认识
<alvin_rxg> 去問管理員
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 你认为管理员会告诉我吗
<alvin_rxg> 去問警察
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 学校的管理系统应该是最差的那种
<alvin_rxg> 自己看代碼找漏洞。或者暴力
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 你给个方向或关键词也行呀，我自己去搜
<alvin_rxg> 網頁
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 不会找漏洞，对网页这种东东一点也不会，暴力倒是可以考虑考虑
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 是跟抓包有关吗？
<using`> 很好很墙大.
<alvin_rxg> 可以抓包分析，也可以不抓
 * dddyyyyyy 这年头想查一个妹子的信息就这么难吗，唉，，，
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 求具体过程
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 给链接也行、
<alvin_rxg> 你不就想泡妞嘛，幹嘛繞彎
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 额，不是一个班的。。。
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 额，也不认识
<alvin_rxg> 你小學？
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 额，不是
<alvin_rxg> 那不是小屁孩了，自己跑過去說唄
<using`> 哈哈,直接带着玫瑰花过去搭讪,谈的来送她,谈不来卖给她.
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 额，脸皮薄
<dddyyyyyy> using`: 额，没买过玫瑰
<sevk> 新 软件推荐 • 求对中小学生比较适合的编程语言 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370884 入门的话，越简单越好吧。一网友说用small basic，不会一点编程，但只要有逻辑算法，就能写出一大堆东西，还能运行看效果，就觉得上手超快，门槛超低。我觉得对编程习惯不好，同时不能跨平台运行。我也想过用python语言，可 …
<using`> 买月季就好.
<dddyyyyyy> 没买过花
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 你还在吗
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 给个建议呀，
<dddyyyyyy> mugebjgd: .
<alvin_rxg> 死了
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: ...
<dddyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: win下有大量的网页暴力破解软件。。。
<phoenixlzx> #archlinux-cn@freenode 已经和 Arch Linux中文社区GTalk群互通，欢迎各位加入
<dddyyyyyy> 感觉opera好怪异
<pocoyo> 怎么个互通 ？
 * mugebjgd 捅死小光的屁眼
<mugebjgd> pocoyo: 是互捅
<dddyyyyyy> 块大 松松散散的感觉，ibus竟然能跑到上面去
<dddyyyyyy> mugebjgd: 额，网页破解，你搞过没
<mugebjgd> dddyyyyyy: 我搞过衣服破解
<dddyyyyyy> mugebjgd: 这是不是跟数据库的有关
<using`> phoenixlzx: 不是用irc.oftc.net #arch-cn吗？
<phoenixlzx> using`: 那个都是linuxsir的人啊，而且他们呆惯了oftc过来freenode也麻烦
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 你加入一个就可以和两边的人聊天
<using`> phoenixlzx: 其实那个频道很早就有了，但是一直没火起来，汗
<phoenixlzx> using`: 知道诶，里面人挺好的都
<phoenixlzx> using`: 不知道能不能再搞出个irc2irc的bot，把oftc的连起来
<using`> phoenixlzx: 这倒是好事
<soiamso> http://www.sootoo.com/content/268440.shtml
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y 李彦宏：中间页是中国互联网创业机会-速途网微言录 李彦宏 互联网 网络动态-速途网
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 求助:配置JDK环境变量,结果登陆不了系统 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370888 /etc/environment 和/etc/profile里写了点export语句,就登陆不进去了,求解决方法, 统计信息: 发表于 由 iPerfectman — 2012-04-13 21:49
<MeaCulpa> .
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 求助.下载软件仓库信息失败 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370889 W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/linux-deepin-t ... ce/Sources 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/linux-deepin-t ... 6/Packages 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/shawn-p-huang/ ... ce/Sources 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/sha …
<dddyyyyyyyy> roylez_: 额，求几款新闻阅读器
<roylez_> dddyyyyyyyy: kindle
<MeaCulpa> dddyyyyyyyy: curl
<MeaCulpa> :P newsbeauter, Ruby写的
<dddyyyyyyyy> roylez_: MeaCulpa xpn用过没
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac323555/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【白金西游记】大王叫我来巡山~ - AcFun.tv
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 额，听说usenet上有大量妹妹的图片，so想找个阅读器
<dddyyyyyyyy> atari是啥系统
<mayli> dddyyyyyyyy: game console
<dddyyyyyyyy> mayli: 哦
<Christophe_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gstreamer-developers/ppa
<Christophe_> Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~gstreamer-developers/+archive/ppa: Problem with the SSL CA cert (path? access rights?)
<sevk> Christophe_,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<Christophe_> 求助，这个错误怎么解决，谢谢啦
<Christophe_> 求指导啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac326021/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 完成一次暴走只需要0.88秒 - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过.
<laus> Hello everybody
<roylez_> adam8157: 给我帽子，我踢了你
<adam8157> ...
<centerpoint> 注册个tk免费域名玩, 他说免费域名限制renew, 为啥要renew 阿?
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，有人用Pan不
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥我觉得很二的活动, 他们都参加的满开心, 喊口号, 称赞好的有的是
<centerpoint> Renewing your domain name registration confirms that your personal or  business website domain will not expire. If you do not renew your domain  name, someone else may register it for their own purposes, including to  resell it for a profit.
<centerpoint> 不明白, 既然申请了域名, 为啥还要去renew ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 以前看过一个说法，英文的，大体意思是：从多话的人那里学到安静，从骄傲的人那里学到谦逊
<roylez_> adam8157: 远离人群，特别是二货人群
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 给个服务器地址，usenet
<adam8157> roylez_: 你知道多搞笑, 我们所谓的庆祝1B$, 结果是拉去做拓展训练...
<roylez_> adam8157: 能躲就躲吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 之前不说是去干啥啊!! 去了才知道被骗了
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez_: 哪家是工程师主导的企业文化?
<roylez_> adam8157: 说实话，我不喜欢任何不在办公地点的集体活动
<roylez_> adam8157: 这二货传统是中国特色好不
<adam8157> roylez_: outdoor还好, 骑车爬山的, 我就是受不了"二"
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的英国人同事也老向我抱怨
<adam8157> roylez_: 领导讲话, 员工喊口号, cacaca
<roylez_> adam8157: hehe
<roylez_> adam8157: 2气突破天际
<adam8157> roylez_: 理解行政思路不能
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.unexpected-vortices.com/doc-notes/markdown-and-rest-compared.html
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y Markdown and ReST Compared
<roylez_> adam8157: 懒得看
<roylez_> adam8157: 已经上了markdown的船，不打算换
<adam8157> roylez_: 明天去**红十字会**学急救证
<adam8157> roylez_: 对比之下, md简洁得多
<roylez_> adam8157: 神马狗屎“急救证”？？？
<roylez_> adam8157: 这龟毛也要证？
<adam8157> roylez_: 急救员
<adam8157> roylez_: 学学急救而已
<adam8157> 证是象征性的东西
<roylez_> adam8157: 人要死，没证不用救了么
<adam8157> roylez_: 不是...
<roylez_> adam8157: 现在我听到证就想喷呢
<adam8157> roylez_: 喷子
<roylez_> adam8157: 我的帽子呢？
<adam8157> ...
<jyfl987> roylez_: markdown能画表格么
<roylez_> jyfl987: 你又问，跟你说过有扩展语法的
<jyfl987> roylez_: 骗人
<roylez_> jyfl987: http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/README.html#tables
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y Pandoc - Pandoc User’s Guide
<roylez_> adam8157: 看烂片去了
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<dddyyyyyyyy> adam8157: 偶下了个Pan客户端，不过不知道新闻组的地址，求推荐
<devil_wang> 今天人不多麻
<roylez_> adam8157: 显卡烂，vaapi居然比xv要卡
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyyy: aoie
<adam8157> roylez_: 一直xv
<roylez_> adam8157: vaapi cpu 24% ; xv 40%
<roylez_> adam8157: 但是xv不卡
<richardlxc> 怎么隐藏ip
<richardlxc> 在irssi中？
<metbsd> 快播有了吗
 * adam8157 afk
<dddyyyyyyyy> adam8157: aoie貌似连不过去
<dddyyyyyyyy> aioe不是aoie -_-"!
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/09/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<dddyyyyyyyy> MeaCulpa: 连上aioe了，求妹子图的组
<kinc> test
<sevk> kinc, .. ..  ㍯ 
<kinc> 新手 什么；也不会。请多关照
<samul> how to switch tab under irssi?
<devil_wang> 这里有搞开发的吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 怎么下不了东西在pan下
<dddyyyyyyyy> 什么也下不了啥情况， adam8157
<devil_wang> 这里没人搞开发阿
<adam8157> dddyyyyyyyy: 我偶尔用google groups看看
 * adam8157 忘了要开会了...
<devil_wang> 什么会？
<dddyyyyyyyy> adam8157: 只能看到有6万多个组在aioe上，但貌似下不了东西，难道不是news.aioe.org?或不是119端口？
<alvin_rxg> Title: Aioe.org Public News Server (@ aioe.org?)
<knownbad> 芦荟网站？
<majormeng> ..
<grx> 。。。
<\b> devil_wang: 这里估计除了学生，90% 都是搞开发的。。。
<\b> devil_wang: 当秘书的不会上这里
<devil_wang> \b: 是吧
<devil_wang> \b: 刚好我准备给一个开源的项目，重新架构下。
<devil_wang> \b: 请教问题，有没有轻量级的，performance又很好的lib 可以大规模发http 请求。
<\b> devil_wang:  发 http 请求? 还是响应？
<devil_wang> \b: 请求
<devil_wang> \b: 我做的不是server
<\b> devil_wang: ... 那有什么大规模小规模的。。。只要网速够快...
<devil_wang> 几秒内 要发送 10* 500 左右的请求
<devil_wang> \b: 你是这么想的？
<devil_wang> \b: 看来你还是学生
<\b> devil_wang: 你又不用生成网页，又不用调数据库，又不用处理神马信息
<devil_wang> 我告诉你不写数据库了？
<devil_wang> 我告诉你不写信息了？
<\b> devil_wang: 既然你牛逼何必来问我...
<devil_wang> \b: 我以为你至少要问下，是post还是get request
<devil_wang> \b: 没有sense
<dddyyyyyyyy> aioe上的东东好重口味呀， knownbad
<dddyyyyyyyy> 你午饭吃的啥， knownbad
<\b> devil_wang:  post 和 get 对你客户端来说有区别吗？不就名字不一样
<devil_wang> post 有可能 相对 get的 data content size 不是一致的。
<devil_wang> get 有可能会拿些大点的数据
<devil_wang> IO的效率，可定有影响。
<knownbad> 是吗？
<knownbad> dddyyyyyyyy: 你江南人？
<dddyyyyyyyy> knownbad: 额，不是
<\b> devil_wang: 相反
<knownbad> 我什么都吃，老婆喜欢重口味。
<dddyyyyyyyy> knownbad: 我是指外国人的口味很重，在alt.sex.female里面
<knownbad> 蛮多女孩喜欢重口味的，你得学习吃些。
<\b> devil_wang: 又露馅了吧，像上次窗口管理器一样
<devil_wang> \b: 上行 和下行
<dddyyyyyyyy> 。。。
<devil_wang> \b: 哪个快？
<devil_wang> \b: 你又懂wm了？
<knownbad> Well, that's not unusual as westerners are more open minded.
<knownbad> 你自个给自个设限而已。
<knownbad> 看的听的又不是得做。
<dddyyyyyyyy> knownbad: 额，那个奸猫犯干吗去了
<knownbad> 不知，可能被富婆包养了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> knownbad: 他挂了吗？还是因为奸猫进去了
<\b> devil_wang: 哈哈，你终于明白wm和 X 之间谁先启动了？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 如果有富婆保养我就好了
<knownbad> 之前听说他找了个得上班的工作。
<knownbad> 可能进办公室当码工去了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，过年后貌似就没再见过他在这里
<\b> devil_wang: 你这不是在解决问题，是在装逼。 要解决问题就直接开门见山说问题
<devil_wang> \b: 你以为 之前你就知道谁先启动了？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 在想是否该发封邮件给他
<dddyyyyyyyy> 貌似还留着他的邮件地址
<knownbad> 你是哪位怎么认得贱猫？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，我nick太多，你不认得我很正常，
<knownbad> 嗯，没事。
<dddyyyyyyyy> knownbad: 我还知道你是湾湾的，^_^
<knownbad> 我倒希望他没事上来看看。  是个人物。
 * \b 从此忽略 devil_wang 
<knownbad> 你怎么知道？  我老婆也说我的弯弯的。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，第一次记得是在8点左右你们在聊
 * alvin_rxg 我也想 ignore
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 处男。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 老處男
 * dddyyyyyyyy 发现 alvin_rxg 像个腊肠挂在#ubuntu-cn待售
<devil_wang> \b: and me as well
<knownbad> 被老婆破功了。
 * alvin_rxg 賣1塊錢
<dddyyyyyyyy> 这就是我第一次见奸猫犯
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 有个九阳功你可以练练
<dddyyyyyyyy> 那家伙整天在这里发表政治言论，经常被踢
<\b> devil_wang: 劝你好好虚心看书去。莫装逼。装逼迟早会露馅
<knownbad> 只需要在鸡鸡上挂哑铃。
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<dddyyyyyyyy> 找找奸猫犯的地址，问问他挂了没
<dddyyyyyyyy> 找到了
<knownbad> 台湾有人练九阳功把鸡鸡挂断了。
<knownbad> 好似后来重接了回去。
<dddyyyyyyyy> shubin hu
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 你跟他联络看看。
<stlifey> 嘿，大家好。。
<stlifey> 发现个蛋疼问题，gtk2和3的字体渲染不一样，3的程序明显发虚，咋设置？
<dddyyyyyyyy> knownbad:  shubin hu
<dddyyyyyyyy> knownbad: <seekawayout@gmail.com>
<dddyyyyyyyy> knownbad: 正问他挂了没
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，发过去了， knownbad
<alvin_rxg> dddyyyyyyyy: 不是他家地址呃？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天晩上的 google code jams 你报名了吗
<alvin_rxg> nee
<alvin_rxg> 無聊了在搞布丁呢～
<knownbad> dddyyyyyyyy: 要真挂了还能回你？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠，你神马时候也开始吃布丁了...
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 宅男
<knownbad> 你在越南妹身上做布丁吧？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 之前没地方住，吃了一个月的 müsli, 已经好久没有欲望吃奶制品了
<\b> knownbad: 怎么做？
<devil_wang> \b: 你tmd不是下线了的
<knownbad> 有奶。。。呵呵
<\b> knownbad: lol
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，只知道他是广东的
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，说不准还能会吧，貌似他很少看email
<knownbad> 我猜他是引刀自宫了。  他满极端的。
<knownbad> 走前一直说是要戒上网。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 正在aioe上看alt.sex.picture.female，上面的东东好重口味呀
<\b> knownbad: 贱猫?
<knownbad> 是啊。
<\b> knownbad: 我发他邮件他居然没回我………………
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 额，你以前的nick是啥，
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 你 nick 是啥?
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: a开头对不
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 不是
<knownbad> ass?
<knownbad> asshole?
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 你骗我，一定是a开头的，
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 应该你不认识。我从前十分低调。不为人知
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: ...我一定见过你，还问过你问题，你竟然忘了
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 之前我叫 jagdwurst , jagd ....
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 怎么任意操作内存
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 但几乎不上irc
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 啊……你是....
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 想起来了吧
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: lol?
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 我说呢，我一定问过你问题，嗯，我就是LOL_
 * dddyyyyyyyy 话说被认出来过两次了。。。
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 那段时间有贱猫在，太欢乐了
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 为啥改叫 y 的三重微分了?
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 因为高数挂科了。。。
<\b> ~~~
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 你还在国外？
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: 为什么不在？ 莫非你也出墙了？　这么晩
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 额，我肉身出墙估计等n年后。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 你给他发的地址也是我刚贴出来的哪个
<knownbad> 完了，肯定被炸的。
<alvin_rxg> dddyyyyyyyy: 你是3重微分……
<knownbad> 兄弟们大家开始发信件。
<dddyyyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 额，乱码。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我是亂碼……
<dddyyyyyyyy> 好吧，我们spam他吧
<\b> knownbad: 他的原子猫网站也倒了....
<dddyyyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 真的是乱码，我这只能看出你XXX3重微分...
<\b>  < alvin_rxg> dddyyyyyyyy: 你是3重微分……
<knownbad> 这倒有点奇怪了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 哦
<dddyyyyyyyy> alvin_rxg: 你想让我改名为三重积分吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，你们都不睡觉吗
<dddyyyyyyyy> 忘了，你们都在外面。。。
<\b> 啊………这么迟了。。。买菜去。。。再过半小时菜场就关门了
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 好吧，我也去睡了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天早上路过土市，土市的 avocado 2€ 一袋，　20 个
 * dddyyyyyyyy 睡觉去，各位晚安
<alvin_rxg> devil
<devil_wang> alvin_rxg: what?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 弄deb -> pkg.gz
<ofan> gebjgd: #archlinux-cn是你的?
<gebjgd> ofan: 不是我的
<gebjgd> ofan: 別人建的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我在哪裏打工而已
<ofan> gebjgd: 有op?
<gebjgd> ofan: 有
<gebjgd> ofan: 有了很久了
<ofan> gebjgd: 怎么还有个xmppbot
<ofan> 跟gtalk的
<gebjgd> ofan: 顯然有人把arch的gtalk群和那個irc連上了
<ofan> 蛋疼
<gebjgd> ofan: 擴展人員
<ofan> gebjgd: 那蛋疼gtalk群加过,不喜欢..
<gebjgd> ofan: 現在你不用加了
<gebjgd> ofan: 進irc就有了
<ofan> gebjgd: ...是不想加
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<alvin_rxg> 88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888
<rannger> mayli:你俩在干嘛呐
<knownbad> 暧昧
<ofan> 都不睡?
<rannger> ofan: 饿了，起来吃宵夜
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 搞定
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch上裝好了duden了
<Guest64619> 散歩回来
<alvin_rxg> 餓了，起來吃牛奶和布丁粉的混合物
<knownbad> 正吃中饭。
<alvin_rxg> 糖放少了
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: ...... 生活太糜烂了
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 最近发现　gurkensalat 味道不错
<alvin_rxg> 賣1塊錢了呀
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: ?
<alvin_rxg> 那東東賣1塊錢一根
<Jagd> lol 那东东……
<Jagd> lidl 里还是一如戼往 0,49
<alvin_rxg> 錯了，那東東叫 salatgurken
<alvin_rxg> 要買好的東東就 edeka 了。
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 黄瓜切片，放点糖，再放点醋。。。
<piggybox> 唉，大菠萝发号又没俺的份
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 腌个半小时
<alvin_rxg> 哦～冷盤
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 靠，黄瓜烧熟了就不好吃了...
<alvin_rxg> 我好久沒買黃瓜了的說
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 话说最近　kohlrabi 又降价了。。。半年没吃kohlrabi 了
<Jagd> 不对，快一年了
<Jagd> 网络好慢，又有谁在看电影
<alvin_rxg>  fake 攻擊吧
<piggybox> <3 生黄瓜粘糖
<Jagd> 但愿等下 google code jams 的时候别像去年那样断网...
<ofan_> 重口
<piggybox> 呃，好久没上netflix了，月费白交了
<ofan_> 网络赛？
<alvin_rxg> 海盜黨最近好多內容啊。記得以前 zdf 的 heuteshow 上邊，說他們就 mehr transparent... mehr transparent..
<ofan_> piggybox: 风行
<ofan_> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/182443.htm
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y 网易：腾讯的回应非常无耻_NetEase 网易_cnBeta.COM
<piggybox> 这个code jam考题和ACM类似？
<ofan_> piggybox: 差不多的
<ofan_> piggybox: 不过ACM是团队作战
<gebjgd> Jagd: 給老婆買了duden for openoffice版本
<Jagd> gebjgd: 好用不?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 不錯 剛從deb -> pkg.tar.xz
<gebjgd> Jagd: 之後在家裏的機器上都裝上了
<Jagd> gebjgd: 只给你 linux 版?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 22歐 算上運費
<gebjgd> Jagd: linux win macos
<gebjgd> Jagd: 都有
<Jagd> gebjgd:　有哪些功能?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 辭典 拼寫 語法檢查
<Jagd> gebjgd: 辭典？
<gebjgd> Jagd: 恩
<Jagd> gebjgd: 和纸质的一样详细?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 就是詞庫 還有發音
<Jagd> gebjgd: 有 synonym　不?
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我還不知道 正在看
<gebjgd> Jagd: 今天剛送到的
<Jagd> gebjgd: 我目前只需要单个词的拼写检查和  synonym ... 发音，语法这些无所谓，反正语法也不一定查的出来
<Jagd> 可惜没有 vim 版
<Jagd> 说着说着就断网了　？
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，斷網了
<gebjgd> Jagd: 給老婆的上網本裝duden呢
<gebjgd> Jagd: 你說詞典？
<gebjgd> Jagd: 那個沒啥用吧
<gebjgd> Jagd: 自己網上下就是了吧
<Jagd> gebjgd:什么词典　？
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 刚才40 多秒的 lag ... 眼见越来越高。。。于是看书去了
<Jagd> gebjgd: 就比如，在某个词上右键选住，会提示近意词。。。　网上也没特别好的，而且有　广告
<gebjgd> Jagd: 来自Duden
<gebjgd> nachschlagen
<gebjgd> <st. V.> [2: mhd. (md.) nach slahen]: 1. <hat> a) um etw. Bestimmtes zu erfahren, ein Buch an der entsprechenden Stelle aufschlagen u. sich dort informieren: in einem Wörterbuch n.; b) in einem Buch aufsuchen u. lesen: ein Zitat n. 2. (geh.) nach jmdm. geraten; jmdm. in der Art, im Wesen ähnlich werden <ist>: er schlägt dem Vater nach.
<gebjgd> Jagd: 這些字典我早就有了
<gebjgd> Jagd: stardict剛出 我就都下載完了
<Jagd> gebjgd:　我说的是近义词。　这些字典我也有
<gebjgd> Jagd: 那你要買了
<gebjgd> Jagd: http://www.duden.de/shop/software-horbucher/das-synonymworterbuch
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y Das Synonymwörterbuch - Software & Hörbücher
<gebjgd> Jagd: 20偶
<gebjgd> Jagd: 也是跨平台
<gebjgd> Jagd: 最貴的大詞典 200歐
<Jagd> 想搞本好点的拉丁词典。有些古书上的词，这些薄的词典里没有
<gebjgd> Jagd: duden應該有賣的吧
<Jagd> gebjgd: 　？ duden 不出拉丁语的。　只有 langscheidet 和　pons ,　还有一个什么出版社，但那个比较差
<gebjgd> Jagd: 不懂拉丁文 沒關注過
<Jagd> 靠，gcj 还要两小时……撑不住了，要睡了
<Jagd> 明天再做
<Jagd> 先把矩阵算完
<gebjgd> Jagd: duden確實好東西啊
<Jagd> gebjgd: 怎么好了？
<alvin_rxg> 它可以把 i study 補全爲 i stupid
<gebjgd> Jagd: 用了就知道了
<Jagd> ...
<Jagd> gebjgd: 用不到，没有 vim 版
<gebjgd> Jagd: 給老婆用
<Jagd> 所有要拼写检查的文字全用 vim 写：邮件、latex/beamer、html 。。。 duden 神马全是浮云，不知要等到哪年才能用上
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 你倒可以去买个。。。
<ofan> 用word写,还能检查语法
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 最后那篇毕业论文，多亏那个德国大叔 ，帮我周六修改到凌晨两点，第二天周日又改了一整天。。。
<gebjgd> Jagd: vim只能拼寫檢查 沒有語法檢查
<Jagd> gebjgd: word 的语法检查也不是很爽
<gebjgd> Jagd: vim的用的就是openoffcie的詞典
<gebjgd> Jagd: 不用微軟的垃圾
<Jagd> gebjgd: 。。。其实还有我自己的词典
<Jagd> gebjgd: 那个词典里专业词汇太少
<alvin_rxg> 嗯，經常 zg
<Jagd> …… 我已经好久没 zg 了。。。
<Jagd> 偶尔有两个不存在的也懒的 zg
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我當時是用的那個詞典 放到texmaker裏跑
<gebjgd> Jagd: 多多少少管點用
<Jagd> gebjgd: ? 哪个词典？
<gebjgd> Jagd: openoffice的那些
<alvin_rxg> 得了吧，都是 hunspell 的
<Jagd> 呵呵
<alvin_rxg> vim 怎麼使用 hunspell ？貌似 hunspell 功能好
<Jagd> 有什么功能？
<Jagd> 感觉我好像自己推护了好多零散的东西，又是自己写的输入法，又是自己的码表，又是自己的词典，又是自己遂行手写的2000多行vimrc 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 長詞啥的。我試過在 vim 裏邊直接使用 hunspell 的詞典 mkspell，但都失敗的…
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 好像从前有  aspell 还是 hunspell 的插件
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 但后来 vim 集成了检查，那几个插件就没人用了
<ofan> chrome内置的语法检查也不错
<alvin_rxg> 嗯… 應該是 aspell 的
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 我开始写文章，用拼写检查的时候，功能已经进 vim 了，所以没用过 aspell
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 长词是智能的还是词库的？
<alvin_rxg> 如果是 hunspell 的，爲啥現在 vim 不支持..
<alvin_rxg> 長詞的智能
<Jagd> 自己写个插件把 hunspell 弄进去不行吗?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 拷貝過去 還是啥的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: vim能用那些詞典
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 寫論文的時候用過
<Jagd> ofan: 英语几乎不需要语法检查。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 格式不一樣
<Jagd> gebjgd: vim 自己有 txt 转词典的东西
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我當時就是用的那個吧
<ofan> Jagd: 这么有自信
<ofan> 我连成语都要查一查才敢写
<Jagd> ofan: 不是，我英语烂。当然要查词典
<Jagd> ofan: 但英语“语法”規则就那么几个
<ofan> Jagd: 有时候也比较容易出错
<Jagd> ofan: 嗯，他们本国人也肯定出错。。。
<Jagd> 我上周刚读完一本半导体的书，之前的读者把语法错的句子全部圈出来了
<Jagd> ofan: 但相比芬兰语这些语言，英语的语法可以忽略了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 哦對 格式是spl的 記得好像從openoffice網站能下載到來著
<Jagd> alvin_rxg gebjgd : wenn ihr schon von nominativ, akkusativ, dativ und genitiv verwirrt seid, versuch mal Finnisch zu lernen.. die haben dazu noch Partitive, Essive, Translative, Inessive, Elative, Illative, Adessive, Ablative, Allative, Abessive, Comitative, und Instructive
<alvin_rxg> lol...
<Jagd> 拉丁语只比德语多一个 ablativus
<ofan> 磕瓜子ing
<Jagd> 但变化种类更多，不像简单的 -e -en -er 这些
<alvin_rxg> 磕空氣ing
<gebjgd> 舔老婆ing
<ofan> 69
<alvin_rxg> 96
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 这是闹别扭了
<Jagd> SS
<gebjgd> SS好
<alvin_rxg> 真不知道這wiki 說的是 hunspell 還是 myspell ... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vim#Rechtschreibpruefung
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Vim › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<alvin_rxg> 8→ o
<gebjgd> ofan: 你還不買一個 walgreen有售
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUFis-e8IeI&feature=relmfu
<sevk> gebjgd,啥网址y YouTube - 性暗示健身器材（Jimmy Kimmel）
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 究竟哪个好？
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 我去写个插件的说
<alvin_rxg> 我覺得是 hunspell 好
<alvin_rxg> vim 支持 myspell
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 看了一下，也就是多支持几个词，再有 silbertrennung
<gebjgd> Jagd: silbertrennung太重要了
<Jagd> gebjgd: silbertrennung 我最多只在写邮件的时候用。。。但邮件就这么几行，最多 trennung 一两次，一般手动比自动好
<alvin_rxg> 可能不是 dict 裏的，而是詞典本身的功能
<Jagd> gebjgd: latex 反正自己有 silbertrennung
<Jagd> gebjgd: html 我从不用 silbertrennung
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我知道的是教授要求必須silbertrennung
<Jagd> gebjgd: latex 的 silbertrennung 自动的。。。用不着什么 hunspell 辅助
<gebjgd> Jagd: 不用latex的人呢
<ofan> å­¦latex
<gebjgd> Jagd: 比如用ooo word寫的人呢
<Jagd> gebjgd: 我认识的德国人全是手动
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我草。。。 傻逼啊
<gebjgd> Jagd: 累死
<Jagd> gebjgd: ooo word 有这些功能，但他们从来不用
<gebjgd> Jagd: 對啊 那些功能需要打開的
<Jagd> gebjgd: 他们觉得手动分起来的更漂亮
<gebjgd> Jagd: 剛和我老婆認識的人 她和她同學手敲 word目錄
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我當時佩服的五體投地
<gebjgd> Jagd: 剛和我老婆認識的時候 她和她同學手敲 word目錄
<gebjgd> Jagd: 我當時心想 好歹不是寫書 這要是寫小說 章節多點 她們能累死
<Jagd> gebjgd: ... 我用 word 只写 zimmer gesucht 小广告，没超过一页。。。
<ofan> 小说没那么多章节
<gebjgd> Jagd: 2004年的時候
<Jagd> 小说章节都是 I ...... (1)       II ....... (100)    III ....... (200)  完了
<ofan> 写教科书就累了
<Jagd> 写法律才累...
<Jagd> 目录很少有一行写的完一个标题的
<sevk>  06:02
<gebjgd> 姑姑家真是給力啊
<gebjgd> 各種新聞 爆料
<Jagd> ?
<Jagd> 薄熙来事件发展怎样了？
<Jagd> 他名字是“熙”还是“煕” ？
<gebjgd> Jagd: 上姑姑家看啊
<Jagd> 眼看着每天都有谣言变成事实
<ofan> 瓜瓜完蛋了
<gebjgd> ofan: 必然完蛋
<ofan> 估计已经跟他老婆分了
<gebjgd> ofan: 這事說不好吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 要撇请关系
<ofan> 否则回国就得进小黑屋
<gebjgd> ofan: 沒那麽嚴重吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 都被撸下来了
<ofan> 薄他老婆也完蛋了
<gebjgd> ofan: 薄他老婆是必然完蛋
<ofan> 薄也完蛋
<ofan> 瓜瓜托不了关系
<gebjgd> ofan: 瓜瓜不是說正在申請政治避難麽
<ofan> gebjgd: 那他就再也不能回国了
<ofan> gebjgd: 如果是他家属估计也不能了
<gebjgd> ofan: 他12歲就在國外了 會不會也無所謂吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 陳曉丹不錯
<ofan> gebjgd: 再不错也得回啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是說陳曉丹長得不錯
<ofan> gebjgd: 干啥的
<gebjgd> ofan: 陳雲的孫女
<Jagd> 三代
<ofan> 不认识
<ofan> gebjgd: 据说瓜瓜上学什么的都是那个英国人办的
<gebjgd> ofan: google
<gebjgd> ofan: 是 英國報紙爆料的
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: 你和瓜瓜同年？
<gebjgd> ofan: 這些姑姑家上都有
<ofan> 怪不得温xx气的哆嗦
<ofan> gebjgd: ?
<gebjgd> ofan: 姑姑家你不知道
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道
<gebjgd> ofan: google+
<ofan> 我怎么知道你姑姑家
<ofan> 奥
<gebjgd> ofan: 天天爆料
<Jagd> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 成為現在消息來源最快的地方了
<gebjgd> ofan: 遠遠超越性浪微薄 和 退特
<ofan> 性浪就是个joke
<ofan> gebjgd: 你姑姑家地址发来
<gebjgd> ofan: 我只看不發
<gebjgd> ofan: robinking623@gmail.com
<alvin_rxg> 好，我把郵件地址貼百合網去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 百合網是啥？
<Jagd> alvin_rxg: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bF1CqynNKGI/T2G-1vMQ2aI/AAAAAAAAADQ/jNBWQfR4U6I/s439/%E4%BD%95%E5%BF%85.jpg
<Jagd> 能看到不？
<ofan> 找不到
<Jagd> 网友评论： 后面一位亮了....
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你怎麽不上gtalk了
<alvin_rxg> gtalk/qq/msn/blabla/blablabla 只和在生活中有交集的人說話
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我把你屏蔽了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 原來如此 那我就屏蔽你了
<alvin_rxg> 隨你吧，只要你大半夜的不騷擾人就行
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 這觀點倒是對的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 一堆不認識的人加了我 天天還挂在gtalk上。。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道說什麽 還不如屏蔽了
<knownbad> 这听起来像是奸夫怨妇的对话。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滾
<alvin_rxg> 掛着無所謂，但別他媽都在我睡覺的時候發信息
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 你手機長時間挂著？
<alvin_rxg> 睡了，明天再上課。
<alvin_rxg> 反正 gtalk 使用 google 的 push，又不耗電
<knownbad> QQ不也说是push吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我都關了 直接登出
<gebjgd> 愛老婆去咯
<knownbad> 我帮你提腿。
<ofan> 我帮你提臀
<Fedora> 有人在吗
<ofan> 没
<Fedora> ofan: 哈哈
<metbsd> 400 updates
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-14
<chinesedragon> Hello,Eyerybody!
<knownbad> Hola, muchacho.
<laus> Miring
<laus> Morning
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • bcm驱动编译错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370930 在官网下载bcm驱动后手工编译，错误消息如下： KBUILD_NOPEDANTIC=1 make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-source-3.2.6' WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-3.2.6/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and mod …
<laus> Morning
<devil_wang> sevk: 你要装下kernel source
<devil_wang> sevk: 这个我比较有经验。
<sevk> devil_wang, 你不介意，如果我告诉其他人。  ㍡ 
<imadper> .............
<devil_wang> sevk: 什么？
<imadper> devil_wang: 跟sevk聊天不用这么认真...
<devil_wang> imadper: 哦
<devil_wang> imadper: robot?
<imadper> devil_wang: 恩
<richardlxc> 如何在irssi中隐藏自己的ip?
<yall> devil_wang: 应该点进去链接回复。
<yall> richardlxc: cloak
<devil_wang> yall: 看下
<richardlxc> yall: 详细一点啊
<yall> richardlxc: /whois yall
<richardlxc> yall [~user@unaffiliated/tusooa]
<richardlxc> 怎么隐藏的？
<yall> richardlxc: 去#freenode要
<richardlxc> 如何要啊？是和莫个人聊吗？
<devil_wang> yall: 果然是robot阿
<richardlxc> devil_wang: yall是robot?
<yall> ...
<devil_wang> richardlxc: ...
<richardlxc> ...
<richardlxc> 看错了
<yall> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IRC#IRC.E6.95.99.E7.A8.8B.E5.92.8C.E9.9A.90.E8.BA.AB.E8.A1.A3
<sevk> yall ⇪ t: 维基百科:IRC聊天频道 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<richardlxc> yall: 我得如何要啊，已经加入了freenode频道了
<yall> richardlxc: https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks
<sevk> yall,啥网址y IRC/Cloaks - Meta
<richardlxc> yall: 谢谢
<yall> If you'd like a generic "unaffiliated" user cloak, just ask a network staffer to turn it on for you.
<yall> richardlxc: 你这貌似没登录的。要注册个。
<richardlxc> yall: 怎么登录？
<richardlxc> 我用的是irssi
<yall> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sevk> yall,啥网址y freenode: frequently-asked questions
<richardlxc> yall: 谢谢啊
<richardlxc> 我已经注册过了啊
<richardlxc> yall: 我注册过了
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • lubuntu如何安装libqq,ubuntu tweak,PPStream? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370934 我把这3个软件下载下来以后用右键软件中心安装 显示：在你当前的软件源中没有名为“file:"的软件包 用sudo apt-get install 安装 显示： E: 未发现软件包 libqq_0.71_i386.deb E: 无法按照正则表达式 libqq_0.71_i386.deb 找到任何软件包 ----------- …
<freeayu> hi
<sevk> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<hoxily> test
<sevk> hoxily, .. ..  ㍢ 
<hoxily> sevk: hi
<sevk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • Archlinux pppoe 拨号成功，无法上网 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370938 新安装的Archlinux，设置好pppoe后，拨号成功，却无法上网，ping不成功，尴尬啊！大家帮帮忙啊。我安装的是64位的系统。 统计信息: 发表于 由 CuiCan — 2012-04-14 10:20
<imadper> 我还在线吗?
<imadper> 掉了?
<Patrick_DJ> no
<Patrick_DJ> 你还在
<Patrick_DJ> 你依然活着。
<leo_> 公司考虑要上云主机，现在需要比较测试下不通云主机的性能（CPU，MEM，DISK，NETWORK）
<leo_> 这个一般用什么工具
<leo_> 上面是系统测试，后面会有应用测试（自己编写的机器人测试）
<phoenixlzx> http://www.seainsight.me/the-story-of-mac-a-just-so-story/
<sevk> phoenixlzx,啥网址y Mac的故事：只是一个故事 | Nautilus
<leo_> Ubuntu-server 一般做类似测试用哪些工具
<leo_> CPU测试主要测哪些项目
<leo_> ？
<phoenixlzx> 就是运行一些命令
<phoenixlzx> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<phoenixlzx> 查看CPU信息的
<phoenixlzx> leo_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<phoenixlzx> leo_: 然后用wget 下载一个100M的文件测试下速度
<imadper> Patrick_DJ: 恩, 果然活下来了
<leo_> Network我知道，wget和ping； Disk用 dd和hdparm；
<leo_> CPU和MEM测试哪些常见项目
<leo_> ？
<leo_> cpuinfo我知道，静态的cpu信息和参数我知道怎么查
<phoenixlzx> leo_: 简单的试试看探针吧
<leo_> ？
<leo_> 我知道CPU和MEM测试哪些常见项目？对这个没概念
<imadper> leo_: cpu随便了, 你测试一下解压缩速度都行
<leo_> 湘知道
<leo_> 想知道
<phoenixlzx> leo_: 等下
<leo_> 哦
<leo_> 恩
<imadper> leo_: 随便转码一个大一点儿的视频文件也行
<phoenixlzx> leo_: http://108.62.36.155/tz.php
<sevk> phoenixlzx,啥网址y PHP探针 - 无双城堡增强版 v2011.03.31
<leo_> 不错不错
<imadper> leo_: 这个东西你问 gfrog_away , 不过他现在在忙
<phoenixlzx> leo_: 这个VPS是我买过的cpu比较好的一个，X3470的
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求一个文件libc-2.13.so 在/lib/i386*/下面 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370943 求一个文件libc-2.13.so 在/lib/i386*/下面。我的glibc被我不小心删除了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 fouvy — 2012-04-14 11:39
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 似乎关于12.04的系统主题的帖子很少 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370947 恩，是的额 统计信息: 发表于 由 justyl — 2012-04-14 12:13
<fuhao> 我打算用12.04LTS 版做服务器～
<ghw> ...
<ghw> 这个用户名好像被注册了
<sevk> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于C中数组名是不可修改的左值的探讨 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370949 事实上，char a[]="abc"和char *p="xyz"中a、p在编译器符号集中都有定义，a和“abc”的首地址对应而p和&p（也就是在内存中存储“xyz”首地址的地址）对应，这也是数组和指针的根本区别。对p赋值事实上是修改&p中被存储的地址，&p本身的 …
<ofan> phoenixlzx: cpu又不是独占的
<ofan> who is qemu expert
<yunfan> roylez: 如何设置一个utf-8 locale? 我在试mosh 他要求服务器上环境也是utf-8 locale
<ofan> vnc以后就调不出console了,咋搞?
<yunfan> ofan: 什么console
<ofan> yunfan: qemu
<yunfan> ofan: 额 你说那个阿 显然无法
<ofan> yunfan: 可以redirect到字符设备上,但我想能像正常一样用ctrl-alt-2调出
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，杭州正方教务管理系统，谁搞过？
<ghw> 。。。
<ghw> 没听说过
<dddyyyyyyyy> 想查一个妹子的信息，顺便改下考试的分数
<ghw> 。。。
<ghw> 有帐号应该不难吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，关键是不知道密码
<dddyyyyyyyy> 还有就是对网络操作一点不会
<ghw> ...
<ghw> 没密码说啥啊。。。
<yall> 作弊？？
<yall> 额
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<dddyyyyyyyy> 挂科了，想改下分数
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 找人
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，不知道去年各大网站的帐号密码是咋弄出来的？ ofan
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 偷的
<dddyyyyyyyy> ...
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 我们学校成绩录入都由一个学生搞
<ofan> 那软件我还看过
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan: 你能把那么多的网站帐号密码偷出来？
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan: 我估计我们学校也可能是由一个人搞
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 都是的
<ofan> 估计还是用的access
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan: 我对网络一点不会。。。看网上那些教程讲的貌似都是渗透 抓包 等等，大部分的软件都是win下的。。。
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 那都是装逼的
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan: 专业的又不给点教程。。。
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 去办公室蹲点,趁机上机设后门
<yunfan> mosh果然方便多了
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan: 不知道服务器在哪个办公室里。。。
<ofan> yunfan: 很前卫啊
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 你找哪个装有录入系统的
<chliny> 好反动的感觉。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan: 都没去过办公室，而且办公室都有老师，你认为老师会让我在它们的机子上找吗
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 我去的时候就看到一个学生坐那录成绩
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 可以说他去拉肚子了,让你替他
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan: 你运气真好
<yunfan> ofan: 什么前卫 这是让服务器给逼出来的
<ofan> yunfan: 延迟低?
<yunfan> ofan: 恩
<dddyyyyyyyy> 谁能给指个方向
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • lrcshow-x搜索歌词时不载入歌曲名和歌手名，导致无法搜索。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370950 cue文件能载入歌曲名和歌手名，比如这种形式：刘芳-恋曲1990。这种能进行自动搜索。但是单曲,如这种形式：蔡琴-渡口.ape.不能搜索。打开搜索网络（高级）会发现根本没有把歌曲名和歌手名传给lrcshow-x …
<dddyyyyyyyy> 有啥中文的新闻组没
<dddyyyyyyyy> 外国人的口味都很重
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • [求助]tty下无法加载nvidia显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370952 问题： 在没有安装N卡驱动的时候用的是ubuntu自带的开源驱动，tty和gui都显示正常，只是gui偶尔闪烁。 使用ubuntu自带的additional drivers安装N卡驱动后gui完全正常了，但tty显示的时候周围会有一圈 黑边 。不影响正常使用，但看起来很  …
<hn-xxy> 大家好，请问有人知道制作U盘安装盘无法引导的解决方法吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://www.berlinix.com/books_tech_fun.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 读书笔记之技术趣闻 | 波黎克斯
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • dhcp小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370953 以前在虚拟机上搭建dhcp服务器，想要是在主机上搭建一个dhcp服务器，那同在一个局域网的同学联网会不会受到影响？特别是我宿舍的，他们联网的时候最先接到他们发送的数据包应该是我这台服务器才是。大家觉得呢？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 blin  …
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://tech.163.com/06/0520/14/2HIT72KQ00091JUR_2.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 什么是操作系统？兼谈WebOS・网易学院・教程
<namoamitabuddha> http://data.163.com/12/0407/03/7UF6PBBD00014MTN.html
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 比百度百科靠谱的维基百科_网易数读_网易新闻中心
<keyboard> 我晕啊
<keyboard> 我的vbox xp里面对映射的盘没有可写的权限，怎么回事啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://hi.baidu.com/java2000_net/blog/item/2dedfab575b7b1758bd4b29d.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ ti: 简单性的相对性 - JAVA世纪网(http://www.java2000.net)_老紫竹的博客_百度空间
<keyboard> 以前都是可以的。自从我重装了vbox xp之后
<keyboard> 注：已安装增强式组件
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://fishgenome.org/tutorial/bioinformatics-a pratical guide/11.htm
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y ["404 => Net::HTTPNotFound . IN gettitle"]
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - Unity 5.0功能展示 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370958 昨晚翻墙,顺手把它拿了回来.[flash=]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzgwNzQ2Njky/v.swf[/flash] 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2012-04-14 14:18
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://www.haogongju.net/art/844818
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 【原】书摘：大神和他的朋友们——《Coder at Work》审稿有感 - 好工具站长分享平台
<keyboard> 都不知道怎么回事？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 他说，在那个月里“我每27~28个小时才睡一次，每次就睡6个小时”，“虽然如此，仍然精神饱满”，也听不见孩子哭闹了，老婆也不催着上床睡觉交公粮了，“
<dddyyyyyyyy> 设计一个系统有两种方式：一种是尽量简单，这样明显不会有什么问题；另外一种是，尽量复杂，这样没什么问题会很明显。
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 神，学校用的杭州正方教务管理系统，搞过没，
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy: http://jxgl.hdu.edu.cn/   like this ?
<sevk> hoxily,啥网址y 登录
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: hoxily 对
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 对
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 忘了你是杭州的，哈哈
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 就是那个教务管理系统
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 还纠结呢
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 嗯，忘了hoxily是杭州的了，这是他们那出的，^_^，找到原著了
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 额，你用邮件列表不
<gebjgd> keyboard: 不用虛擬機
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 救命啊亲，我现在安装过程中。。SUDO UMOUNT -| /ISODEVIC出问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370959 To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount -\ /isodevice umount：无效选项 -- Usage: umount -h | -V umount -a [-d] [-f] [-r] [-n] [-v] [-t vfstypes] [-O opts] umount [-d] [- …
 * dddyyyyyyyy Gmail的对话式邮件感觉很不习惯！
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 用
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 你从哪申请的？
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 这要什么身亲
<ofan_> 申请
<gebjgd> ofan_: 身親好
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: google group就到列表首页subscribe
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 其他的一般都是用的mailman
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: http://jxgl.hdu.edu.cn/ 就是这种东东，我们学校用的
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: .
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 你去把各大高校的学生帐号和密码都暴露出吧，一定会像去年各大网站暴出帐号密码一样轰动，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy: 这个系统在选课紧张的时候,总是提示错误.登录不进去.很悲剧.
<sevk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 安装好python3后怎样启动3的IDE http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370962 安装好了python3.2，终端输入idle启动自带IDE，这个默认好像是2.7的环境 查了一下命令，发现有个idle3，于是在终端输入idle3，结果出错，这是怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 大风歌 — 2012-04-14 15:07
<ofan_> test
<sevk> ofan_, .. ..  ㍧ 
<ofan> ofan_: test
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 高数挂了，想在这个系统里改下
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://www.5dlinux.com/article/9/2012/linux_52137.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ ti: Linux与BSD十个区别 - Linux学习网
<dddyyyyyyyy> Mac –> Windows –> Linux –> BSD –> UNIX
<dddyyyyyyyy> 　　从左边到右边，分别是”使用该 OS 的人里精通电脑的用户群最少”到”使用该 OS 的人里精通电脑的用户群最多”的过渡
<dddyyyyyyyy> 难道mac比win还简单？
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 简单
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 既然这样mac在国外为啥普及率还不如win
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 历史原因
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 硬件，价格等
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 国外mac并不能算很贵的东西吧，
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 比pc贵
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: one thousand ?
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: over
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 1500总该够了吧
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 差不多
<imtxc> 大佬们 求看一下你们求职时用的简历吧，我怎么投好多家连个电话都接不到呢。。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 求助啊 更新管理器和 新立得软件包都挂了啊！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370965 软件中心也挂了 都是一样的提示 统计信息: 发表于 由 skins — 2012-04-14 15:23
<imtxc> 貌似这个时间找工作有点迟了的？
 * dddyyyyyyyy 不明白有人喜欢更新系统，
<dddyyyyyyyy> 更新把系统搞挂了，爽了吧，
<likon> 大家好
<sevk> likon, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<likon> 问一个问题：
<imtxc> 问吧，回答了给工作不。。
<likon> 在terminal下打开gvim总会假死，怎么解决，或者在哪里配置可以解决此问题
<likon> 不给，义务的，:-)
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，或许你可以用gedit
<likon> 习惯了gvim了
<likon> 在
<dddyyyyyyyy> 感觉gedit挺好用的像notepad一样
<likon> 习惯了gvim的快捷键啊
<likon> 网上说貌似和ibus有冲突，我不知到
<dddyyyyyyyy> 。。。一直都是gedit+vim，没用过gvim
<likon> gvim颜色丰富些，:-)
<likon> m
<iGoogle> likon: 论坛有说明的。改desktop的一个参数。
<likon> vim有些配色方案不能用
<iGoogle> -f 还是啥的。忘记了
<likon> -f是可以，但是不太爽
<likon> 还是会停留在terminal上的
<iGoogle> 那就找作者去了。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 感觉gedit挺适合我这种小白的，^_^
<likon> iGoogle，在哪里改？
<iGoogle> gedit的高亮，太臭了。
<likon> 嗯，我也觉得，:-)
<iGoogle> likon: 改desktop吧。你找找帖子。我发过。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，vim的高亮就好吗
<likon> 具体在什么位置的
<likon> 给个链接吧，谢谢了
<iGoogle> @@不记得
<imtxc> 求工作求工作。
<likon> 或者搜什么关键字
<dddyyyyyyyy> likon: 你在论坛里搜索eexpress的帖子
<likon> 好的，谢
<iGoogle> Exec=gvim -f %F
<imtxc> 能速速上班领工资的钱少也行。
<iGoogle>  /usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop
<iGoogle> 我locate找的。
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: win下有大量网页破解类的软件，linux下有没
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 比如学校的教务管理系统
<imtxc> 唉，没工作经验的就这么难找工作啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> qq空间的也行呀，看看妹子的私密相册， iGoogle
<imtxc> ....
<iGoogle> 啥破解网页？
<archlover> 谁用过ARCH
<iGoogle> 网页有啥破解的
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: http://jxgl.hdu.edu.cn/
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 登录
<iGoogle> 你那是要搞爬虫，爬网站吧
<iGoogle> 不带js的网站，就知道爬。
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 是修改些里面的东东，比如挂科的改成pass
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 那不知道。那些数据是远端的啊。
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 还比如查一些漂亮妹子的手机号码和qq
<iGoogle> 你找it去问吧。
<iGoogle> 排骨现在是it。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，排骨和it是谁
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • Ubuntu12.04如何添加Oper和Chrome的源 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370970 手动增加了软件源但是软件中心和新立徳里都找不到 Opera 和 Chrome 统计信息: 发表于 由 Dreampix — 2012-04-14 15:33
<iGoogle> it就是挨踢。nnnd
<iGoogle> bones7456: 有人找你。
<dddyyyyyyyy> bones7456: .
<jlzhang_> 恩,怀念以前的某个挨踢人生的论坛
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 每个进程都有自己的文件描述表是啥意思
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 脚本会用到文件描述符这种东东吗
<iGoogle> 自己研究，这名称都不懂。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 英文的太多单词不认识，中文的都是摘抄，都搜不出来。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 倒是知道可以通过fileno把文件指针转换成描述符
<dddyyyyyyyy> write(1,"hi",2);调用系统函数在描述符为1的文件里写入"hi"
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 相当于文件的句柄
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 我是个连句柄是啥都不懂的小白。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 只知道名字叫做handle
<iGoogle> 就说句柄嘛。就是打开文件时候，编一个号，方便操作。
<likon> fdopen吧，好象是
<dddyyyyyyyy> 直接叫文件编号不是更好吗
<dddyyyyyyyy> 简单明了，哈哈
<iGoogle> 都是取名，编号多不好记。
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-26822401-id-3151528.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ ti: 第三章＊文件I／O（File I/O）（十）－－文件共享（File Sharing）_yourtommy-ChinaUnix博客
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 文件编号不准确
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 哦
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: *nix里的'文件'是指抽象的可以read/write对象
<iGoogle> 这家伙在学c?
<dddyyyyyyyy> 话说如果只用一个整数来描述一个文件，那操作文件时的偏移指针怎么办？
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: base+offset
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 额，只是想知道文件描述符到底是啥东东
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 用虚拟内存寻址
<ofan_> http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?PythonProblems
<sevk> ofan_ ⇪ t: Python Problems
<dddyyyyyyyy> 你们都是在啥书里学到这些东东的？
<ofan_> dddyyyyyyyy: 网上
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://blog.csdn.net/carolzhang8406/article/details/7228353
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ ti: Linux 内核用于I/O的三个数据结构 - carolzhang8406的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 哦，我现在很多东东也是从网上学
<using> vim 在脚本中怎么判断文件类型，比如java ,c 等文件时，绑定不同的快捷键
<ofan> using: autocmd
<using> ofan: 我想将F9在脚本中设成根据不同的文件，调用不同的编译命令，需要根据文件后缀判断类型，怎么设置
<imtxc> using: make
<likon> 那这样只能单个文件啊
<using> erc不会设置encoding,看到很多人发的消息乱码，哎
<likon> 用scons吧，个人觉得这个更好用
<imtxc> using: inoremap <F9> :w<CR>:make!<CR>
<using> imtxc:我想搞个函数在脚本中，使用if()判断。
<using> imtxc: 要写makefile...
<imtxc> using: sure
<jary_p> using:  erc设置utf-8 貌似没看到什么乱码...
<using> 我想偷懒以下，例如c、cpp 调用gcc, java 调用javac，想写个函数而已。
<using> jary_p: 看到你发的是乱码了。
<jary_p> using: ...你设置的什么编码
<using> jary_p: 不知道哪里设置，使用默认的。
<namoamitabuddha> 为啥用 erc
<jary_p> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得比irssi好看...
<using> jary_p:emacs学了没多长时间，又去学vim，现在用emacs，动不动就hjkl了。哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> jary_p: 那就用 weechat。
<namoamitabuddha> using: vimpulse
<metbsd> 中文输入法哪个好啊
<using> namoamitabuddha: 原来试过vi-mode
<imtxc> metbsd: ibus-sun-pinyin | fcitx
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 你一定喜欢小loli吧，哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> using: 如果觉得 vim 爽就用 vim，如果觉得 nvi 爽就用 nvi，如果觉得 ex-vi 爽就用 ex-vi。
<metbsd> 有双拼吗
<metbsd> ibus
<dddyyyyyyyy> 感觉gedit挺爽的，哈哈
<yall> fcitx fcitx fcitx
<metbsd> 拼音打字太慢了
<jary_p> namoamitabuddha: weechat的screenshots挺好看的,不过还是懒的装了,ERC在Emacs里自带,少装个软件多好
<ofan_> using: :au BufNewFile,BufReadPre *.c,*.cpp set makeprg=make
<jary_p> metbsd: fcitx里有双拼
<ofan_> using: 其实都用make就可以，makefile里编译java
<using> 谁告诉我一下erc怎么设置编码，ofan_大牛说的我都看不到，乱码了。
<ofan_> using: use weechat
<ofan_> using: erc is shit
<jary_p> using:  (setq erc-default-coding-system '(utf-8 . utf-8))
<jary_p> using:  (setq erc-server-coding-system '(utf-8 . utf-8))
<dddyyyyyyyy> 好东西现在都看不下去，纠结呀
<jary_p> 太奇怪了,我用firefox访问weibo.com就域名错误跳转到联通广告了,chrome和opera都是正常访问
<yall> ofan_: .
<ofan_> yall: 嘛？
<using> 看来emacs 的irc是使用utf-8
<using> 默认服务器就是irc.freenode.net.
<dddyyyyyyyy>  。。。
<richardlxc> irssi....
<ofan_> using: 用erc还要装emacs,用weechat,少装一个软件多好
<richardlxc> using irssi.
<using> 当初我就用这个默认irc,后来有人推荐erc
<namoamitabuddha> emacs 可不止“一个软件”哟
<richardlxc> system
<using> ofan_: 您是不知道，我在windows下，不知道linux内核怎么了,现在装在上网本上老会卡顿.
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 那就是少壮n多软件，多好
<richardlxc> 装过ubuntu,无线网卡无法识别，神码情况？
<using> richardlxc: irssi是简洁,可在部分终端下不能显示中文的问题，还是比较苦恼的。
<richardlxc> 用fbterm啊
<richardlxc> 装过ubuntu,无线网卡无法识别，神码情况？
<using> richardlxc: 这个还真不熟悉，xfce的terminal算是比较好用的了。
<richardlxc> 噢，xfce这个我也没用过
<using> richardlxc: 默认的内核中不包括呗。
<richardlxc> using: 那怎么样查看网卡型号呢？
<richardlxc> using: 我是thinkpad sl410
<richardlxc> using: 以前用10.04还可以识别的
<using> richardlxc: 现在只用它的terminal,哈哈,windows下看
<namoamitabuddha> richardlxc: lspci
<richardlxc> 现在是12.04
<namoamitabuddha> 12.04 出了？
<richardlxc> beta版
<using> beta
<richardlxc> 过十来天就出了
<namoamitabuddha> ……
<richardlxc> 4.26
<using> 我现在等openbsd,5.1在五一出
<richardlxc> o
<richardlxc> 我一直都用ubuntu,openbsd还没试过
<namoamitabuddha> 赶快去报 bug
<ofan_> using: bsd中文支持更差
<gebjgd> bsd沒法用
<gebjgd> 又老又舊
<gebjgd> ofan_: 20號接機？
<ofan_> gebjgd: 哪？
<using> ofan_: 忍忍就没事了,哈哈,在我上网本上跑不会出现卡顿现象.
<gebjgd> ofan_: 還不知道呢
<gebjgd> using: 我家2台上網本 1台 2004年的 1台 2006年
<ofan_> gebjgd: 如果在cleveland可以接
<using> gebjgd: 等openbsd 5.1出来试试,
<richardlxc> 我运行了lspci，但是无法找出无线网卡
<namoamitabuddha> lsusb
<richardlxc> 是不是驱动问题？
<gebjgd> using: 從來不愛bsd
<richardlxc> 电脑无法识别无线网卡
<gebjgd> using: 全是arch
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我决定stick to arch
<using> gebjgd: 你会喜欢上它的简洁的.
<gebjgd> using: 不會 我追新
<gebjgd> using: 什麽都要最新
<ofan_> gebjgd: 争取搞个dev头衔啥的
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我從2008年開始 到現在4年了
<using> gebjgd: arch的包管理真没有能超越的.
<gebjgd> ofan_: 搞吧 支持你 我就用就行了
<gebjgd> using: 什麽包管理 普通用戶 管什麽包管理
<ofan_> gebjgd: 为了好找工作 lool
<gebjgd> ofan_: 這到是
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 用啥英文字体？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 一水的vara yuanti mono
<using> richardlxc: 肯定是驱动问题
<namoamitabuddha> richardlxc: 没有驱动也能用 lspci 识别的
<ofan_> gebjgd: 听一公司的经理说看到某简历上写着django core committer,直接甩出其他简历好几条街
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 昨天拿到了給老婆買的duden德語語法檢查軟件 for ooo 和lo
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 在linux上跑的很好
<gebjgd> ofan_: XD
<richardlxc> namoamitabuddha: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<richardlxc> 是这样结果吗？
<gebjgd> richardlxc: 這個是ethernet 有線網絡
<namoamitabuddha> richardlxc: lspci | grep Net
<using> richardlxc: 看看是不是有线的
<richardlxc> no results
<richardlxc> 估计是我硬件问题？
<richardlxc> 我硬件问题？
<namoamitabuddha> usb 网卡？
<gebjgd> richardlxc: 你啥硬件？
<richardlxc> 电脑自带网卡
<ofan_> richardlxc: ifconfig -a
<richardlxc> thinkpad sl410
<richardlxc> ofan_: 只能显示有线
<gebjgd> richardlxc: 內核沒認出來唄
<richardlxc> 我运行了 iwconfig
<using> 如果没驱动,ifconfig -a找不到的
<richardlxc> 都没有显示无线
<gebjgd> richardlxc: arch的內核隨便認
<richardlxc> 那是驱动问题吗？
<ofan_> richardlxc: google你网卡型号
<gebjgd> richardlxc: 內核沒包含那模塊
<using> gebjgd: 人家刚装好的ubuntu...
<gebjgd> richardlxc: 上backports
<gebjgd> using: ubuntu內核就那樣 需要上backports
<richardlxc> gebjgd: 这是什么？
<richardlxc> gebjgd: backports?
<gebjgd> richardlxc: 用ubuntu 你不知道backports?
<gebjgd> richardlxc: 太小白了
<ofan_> richardlxc: lspci | grep WiFi
<using> richardlxc: 或许默认编译成模块了,但又没默认加载.
<richardlxc> 我网卡型号是 Intel WiFi Link 5100 AGN
<richardlxc> ofan_: 无结果
<ofan_> richardlxc: 09年的
<richardlxc> using: 该怎么让它加载呢
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 convert 转化图片的？
<richardlxc> 是的，10年5月买的
<ofan_> richardlxc: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_WiFi_Link_5100/5300_WLAN_controller
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y Intel WiFi Link 5100/5300 WLAN controller - ThinkWiki
<using> richardlxc: 搜5100呢
<ofan_> richardlxc:  supported by the iwlagn driver since the 2.6.26 kernels.
<ofan_> richardlxc: 装iwlagn
<richardlxc> ofan_: 那3.2应该支持啊
<gebjgd> richardlxc: 找模塊 google
<Evanescence> 有谁会PHP的？
<Evanescence> 写淘宝模板的？
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 農民工市場上找 一大把的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 没加载 mod 的 lspci 也会显示吧？
<Evanescence> gebjgd: 这么多啊？ 神了
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 不清楚
<ofan_> Evanescence: 有报酬么
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 會顯示
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 但是無法使用
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 问题他连显示都没显示。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 加載了模塊後就能用了
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 所以說內核根本沒認
<Evanescence> ofan_: 我就是想请教下学习PHP，自己写个淘宝店铺模板
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 內核問題 上backports就行了
<ofan_> 显示了
<ofan_> lspci | grep WiFi
<jiero> gebjgd: 悲剧的新买的3台台式小型机器都没集成wlan卡。
<ofan_> Evanescence: 奥，淘宝还能让你写php?
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 他不是告诉你无结果么。。。
<gebjgd> jiero: 現在無線網卡便宜 隨便買個就行了
<jiero> gebjgd: 有个USB的，结果还要装 firmware才能用。
<Evanescence> ofan_: 淘宝的店铺模板是PHP写的
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 他不告诉我，我怎么能搜呢
<ofan_> Evanescence: 最多让你设置下css
<gebjgd> jiero: 我的台式機 老的2004年的 2006年的機器都用的外置usb網卡
<jiero> gebjgd: windows 7还是windows的恶心，需要装驱动。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 他告诉你的是他知道的型号，不是通过 terminal 查出来的。
<jiero> gebjgd: 运气不好，别人买的是个 linux里没firmware不能直接用的
<Evanescence> ofan_: 大部分由PHP写的，其他一些样式用CSS实现
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 你问他了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 17:07:22      richardlxc
<gebjgd> jiero: 現在隨便買 我買的 arch隨便認
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 你向上找 log
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 用 convert 么？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 沒用過
<using> gebjgd: arch铁杆粉丝呀
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 那你转化图片用啥的
<gebjgd> using: 2008年到現在 找不到更好的發行辦
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: gimp
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 对ubuntu12.04的更新挺郁闷的..... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370975 每次更新,如果有内核的更新的话,也更新 但几乎每次更新内核都会进不了系统.... 看样子只能更新软件不更新内核了 不知道我的是不是特例,出错代码就不贴出来了,打算12.04正式版发布在重装,现在不理他了 有没有人和我一样蛋疼的?排 …
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 老婆是gimp ps高手
<using> gebjgd: 无耐呀无耐,哈哈
<gebjgd> using: 追新 滾動 必然arch
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 额，你做 jpg -> png 之类的，都用 gimp?
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 恩
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 或者圖片軟件
<ofan_> 一般都png->jpg
<using> gebjgd: 老婆都这么强。
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我老婆都用arch 你說我可能教她用convert麽
<jiero> gebjgd: 买了这台，运回来，发现启动错误是grub
<keyboard> 谁的老婆是gimp高手？求gimp师傅
<gebjgd> using: 我配置好了 她直接用就行了
<namoamitabuddha> 我用 convert，默认参数效果非常糟糕。需要手调 convert？
<jiero> gebjgd: 难怪那老头有windows盘也不装。
<gebjgd> keyboard: 每小時10歐
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: convert 和 arch 有啥关系。
<keyboard> ……
<Evanescence> namoamitabuddha: 都是高手用的
<ofan_> mac开始更新Java
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 盡量gui解決方案
<using> 刚刚发现一个问题,emacs自带的输入法不能输入"强"字
<Evanescence> ofan_: 你用的是Mac？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 因為她不用cli
<ofan_> Evanescence: mac和linux
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 额……
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: gimp 里面的 guile 脚本用不？
<Evanescence> ofan_: 好强，一直没用过Mac，啥时候去试试
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 她除了讓我升級之外 剩下的全gui操作
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不懂 沒用過
<ofan_> Evanescence: 买台MBP
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你沒中木馬？
<ofan_> gebjgd: 从不开java
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: scheme 的方言
<gebjgd> ofan_: 哦 厲害
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 不懂那方言
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 找不到工作
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 大神不愛 小神不疼的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗖嗖Legend of Grimrock
<Evanescence> ofan_: 买不起,等有钱了,就买六个屏幕,全部连起来,用Awesome.绝对比Mac爽
<ofan_> Evanescence: 没戏
<Evanescence> ofan_: 为啥?
<ofan_> Evanescence: 别跟mac比gui
<Evanescence> ofan_: 那倒是,不过GUI的话,配键盘不怎么合适,咋是键盘党
<using> Evanescence: musca更简洁.
<ofan_> Evanescence: 没劲，键盘党效率不一定高
<Evanescence> using: 简洁是没错,但是使用多屏幕输出上,简易性没有Awesome好
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 你太迷信鍵盤了
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 直接回到70年代好了
<jiero> ofan你太迷信mac了
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 那個時代沒有鼠標 你最牛逼
<Evanescence> ofan_: gebjgd 就像vim一样,鼠标和键盘间切换累啊
<ofan_> Evanescence: 而且MBP可以双手不离键盘区，鼠标操作基本全用触摸板代替
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 隨便一個打字員就能鄙視你
<gebjgd> ofan_: 那不如小紅點好用
<jiero> ofan。。。这点哪个笔记本做不到？
<ofan_> gebjgd: 比小红点好
<gebjgd> ofan_: 還是小紅點好用 觸摸屏是個本子就有
<Evanescence> ofan_: 触摸板倒是好的代替方案
<ofan_> gebjgd: 很多操作都用触摸板了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你和神舟的老總說說能買到雙觸摸板的
<ofan_> 前进后退，翻页，切换桌面等
<ofan_> 手势支持的很多
<gebjgd> ofan_: 一下2個 左手一個 右手一個
<jiero> gebjgd: 指点杆+触摸板不就是了
<jiero> ofan这个dell的都能做到
<Evanescence> 吃饭饭去了,各位
<ofan_> 而且小红点会漂移 不爽
<gebjgd> Evanescence: 吃糞糞去吧
 * jiero 正在吃方便面
<yall> .
<gebjgd> jiero: 你啥時候被遣返？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 前两天听说 mac os 的啥病毒
<jiero> gebjgd: 明天
<gebjgd> jiero: 真的？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 是java的漏洞
<gebjgd> jiero: 給帶個考拉吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 不带。带泥土
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 额，非 root 影响不大吧应该？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: java以前是系统自带，现在不带了
<jiero> ofan_ os x敢不带python么。
<ofan_> jiero: 可以不带
<jiero> ofan那比ubuntu先进
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我说非 root 影响大么？跑 java 应该是 user 的吧
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 不知道，没开过java
<jiero> gebjgd: 你在哪里？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: java不是root运行，但是会提示输入管理员密码，提权
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 用户一般都会直接输入密码
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 平白无故为啥提权
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 病毒要提权
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那 gnome 下 gksudo 'rm -rf /' 不也提权了
<ofan_> 就会提示输入密码，一般都会不看就直接输入
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 当然
<ofan_> sudo本来就是提权用的
<gebjgd> jiero: 還在家呢 下周去米國
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那病毒并没有利用提权漏洞咯？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 没有
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我怎麽聽說那木馬很厲害啊
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 基本不会有那种漏洞，除非标准库或系统关键进程有漏洞
<gebjgd> ofan_: 好多人中招
<ofan_> gebjgd: 那木马会提示人输入密码，输入了就提权了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 那说明不是像网上流传的什么 mac os 的漏洞咯？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 不是，那是java的漏洞
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 只不过之前的系统是自带java
<necro> i've installed ibus, still there's no chinese input window
<gebjgd> ofan_: 瓜瓜最近怎麽樣
<gebjgd> ofan_: 沒找你喝酒去？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2012-04-13/13526954335.shtml ?
<ofan_> gebjgd: ...
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 苹果傲慢失荆州：反应迟钝导致数十万Mac中病毒_业界_科技时代_新浪网
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 对了，你用 weechat 都用 screen 加载的？
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: tmux
<ofan_> tmux是为bsd开发
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: screen + weechat路過
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 我试试看。我现在是裸跑 xterm，复制地址很困难。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: urxvt
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: urxvt 能识别分行地址？
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 鼠標一劃 直接中鍵
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 不能
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 地址长了会分成两行
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 按着alt选择
<ofan_> 列选择就是干这个用的
<ofan_> 分行地址在vim里能识别
<namoamitabuddha> ofan_: 不行，我把 xterm 的 alt 给关了。
<ofan_> namoamitabuddha: 最好用的就是alt
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 那麽長的地址不多吧
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我这里经常换行。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 等我到了 你和我還有瓜瓜一起喝一次
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha: 我都是全屏用
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我看行
<ofan_> gebjgd: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/28842747/
<sevk> ofan_,啥网址y 我擦。。我以前一直以为BB霜是擦那里的
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你我趁機把瓜瓜灌醉 你我平分小丹
<namoamitabuddha> gebjgd: 我也全屏的
<ofan_> gebjgd: 你老婆怎么办
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我看 你做
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我錄像
<ofan_> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> ofan_: 要多少錢就有多少了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 小丹她爸是銀行長
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我看行
<gebjgd> ofan_: 再說了 你們要是日久生情  對你也有好處啊
<ofan_> gebjgd: 毛好处
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你衣食無憂了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 相當與推倒二代啊
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你的學費生活費的還不是小菜一疊碟
<ofan_> gebjgd: 那还不如把他绑架了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 綁架瓜瓜ß
<gebjgd> ？
<gebjgd> ofan_: 不明智 他爹沒錢了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 一起绑了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 搞定陳曉丹 你人財2得
<ofan_> gebjgd: 中央要赎他们的
<gebjgd> ofan_: 贖個屁
<gebjgd> ofan_: 沒用東西
<ofan_> gebjgd: 不好，我等没背景的只会被操控，不如直接绑了，先发制人
<gebjgd> ofan_: 沒用的東西
<ofan_> gebjgd: 说我？
<gebjgd> ofan_: 都說了 你能在床上搞的陳曉丹子哇亂叫
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你就行了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我說瓜瓜
<gebjgd> ofan_: 王立軍闖美國駐成都總領事館時間，使得中共重慶市委書記薄熙來的仕途，備受外界關註，網傳王立军已经实名向中纪委揭发薄熙来妻子谷开来的腐败问题，以及薄熙来的儿子的问题。據悉，薄熙來之子薄瓜瓜與中共元老陳雲的孫女陳曉丹這對「紅三代」情侶已在幾個月前分手。
<ofan_> gebjgd: 算了，估计受不了
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你的機會來了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我说吧
<ofan_> gebjgd: 必然要先撇清关系
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你都知道竅門了 之前自擼下 就行了
<ofan_> 否则重要就要连着有关系的一起办掉
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你比她年輕 沒問題的
<jiero> ofan。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<gebjgd> ofan_: 正是擼的年齡 怕什麽
<ofan_> gebjgd: 你先把他制伏
<gebjgd> ofan_: 可以 我灌醉瓜瓜
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我绑架另一个
<gebjgd> ofan_: 搞定小丹你就人生的贏家了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 把你绑架了也不错
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我沒錢
<gebjgd> ofan_: 銀行裏就沒錢 連五羊的新車錢都不到
<gebjgd> ofan_: 五羊才是有錢的
<ofan_> gebjgd: 有老婆
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我老婆比你大
<gebjgd> ofan_: 比小丹更大
<ofan_> gebjgd: http://images.4chan.org/gif/src/1334171662024.gif
<gebjgd> ofan_: 牛  逼
<ofan_> gebjgd: http://images.4chan.org/gif/src/1334198957649.gif
<gebjgd> ofan_: 你有瓜瓜的臉書麽？
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我看过他的，没加
<gebjgd> ofan_: 名字？
<gebjgd> ofan_: 哦找到了
<ofan_> gebjgd: 没什么东西
<imtxc>  /Q
<gebjgd> ofan_: 找小丹啊
<gebjgd> ofan_: 笨
<ofan_> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> ofan_: 怎麽看他的好友？
<gebjgd> ofan_: 臉書設計的好傻逼
<ofan_> gebjgd: 我也不会，很少用
<gebjgd> ofan_: 我就是不用 所以才問的
<ofan_> gebjgd: 9gag.com
<gebjgd> ofan_: 哈哈哈 你去看看臉書上 那些人給瓜瓜的留言
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • #1045 无法登录 MySQL 服务器 是什么原因? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370980 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 nameaj — 2012-04-14 18:00
<ofan_> gebjgd: 还有支持的
<gebjgd> ofan_: 恩
<using> 在emacs里,irc的buffer,直接给保存了一次文件,结果退出频道了.
<using> 有没有人开始用vi呒
<using> 用vim很high,后来改用emacs的？
<using> 现在有了改用emacs的冲动。唉
<imadper> using: 改吧, 很爽的
<using> imadper: 会怀念vim那爽利的快捷键。。。
<using> 刚才在
<using> qq朋友中看到有个mm叫史招凤。谐音很和谐。
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • linux有没有给文件夹加密功能或工具？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370982 有没有给文件夹设置密码的方法？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Guxen — 2012-04-14 18:11
<using> 文件夹加密这个早就有了吧
<necro> how do i get chinese input to work
<using> necro: in emacs ,use chinese-py
<richardlxc> ibus
<richardlxc> or ibus-setup
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://keren.blog.51cto.com/720558/170822
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ ti: UNIX IO---再谈文件描述符 - 淡泊明志，宁静致远 - 51CTO技术博客
<necro> 双拼用不了
<richardlxc> necro: 可以下载 ibus-googlepinyin
<richardlxc> necro: 谷歌拼音输入法
<richardlxc> necro: 然后运行 ibus-setup 设置默认输入法
<necro> 好了现在可以打双拼了
<necro> 呵呵
<necro> 你们都用什么输入法啊
<necro> 双拼打字超快
<using> 智能ABC,
<using> 智能ABC加笔划,重码很少
<necro> 有双拼快吗
<tonghuix> 北京的release party在哪？
<using> necro: 没有吧应该
<sevk> 新 影音多媒体 • 求教UB中批量截图的工具 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370983 请教一下ubuntu中有没有视频批量截图的工具,以前一直用rapidleech附带的movie tumbailer远程截图,现在MS有些格式不能切出,还是直接就在UB中批量截出,但找了很久也没找到视频批量截图的工具,请各位大大帮忙看看,先行谢过 统计信息: 发表于 由 welfri …
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-26822401-id-3150667.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ ti: 第二章＊UNIX标准与实现（五）－－限量（Limits）_yourtommy-ChinaUnix博客
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://blog.csdn.net/carolzhang8406/article/details/7228353
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ ti: Linux 内核用于I/O的三个数据结构 - carolzhang8406的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://keren.blog.51cto.com/720558/170822
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ ti: UNIX IO---再谈文件描述符 - 淡泊明志，宁静致远 - 51CTO技术博客
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • 选用linux就是工作用的，简单快捷就行为什么有人追求3D特效？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370984 这是个操作系统啊，不是游乐场 统计信息: 发表于 由 tengzhou632 — 2012-04-14 18:46
<LOL_> gebjgd: 你一天上交几次公粮呀
<LOL_> .
<necro> 怎么用qq啊
<soiamso> necro: web qq
<soiamso> necro: 文件用网盘
<necro> 没有linux版本的qq吗
<soiamso> necro: just a piece of shit, 估计腾讯没有几个理解发行版的人才。
<devil_wang> necro: 我们在些gtkqq
<devil_wang> necro: 已经基本上做出来了
<devil_wang> necro: 基于webqq 协议的linux qq 客户端
<iGoogle> 都基于webqq了。不蛋痛？
<iGoogle> 似乎 twig是在 tecent。
<devil_wang> iGoogle: 为毛蛋疼
<soiamso> necro: 基本都是UI做得很垃圾，都用基础widget , 连写个custom 的widget都不会。webkit的html5画布也不会用, 其实android里面那个qq就是类似这样的。
<iGoogle> 用gtk去调用web应用啊。
<iGoogle> 直接给一个libqq，别人还接受些。
<soiamso> iGoogle:  可能是用glib所以搞成 gtkqq
 * iGoogle 一直说，QQ的标志，其实就是蛋痛的标志。
<devil_wang> soiamso: glib 跟gtk是两个lib
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋上面，刺2根刺。
<soiamso> iGoogle: 很少用
<iGoogle> 接受开源精神吧。提供lib，融入empathy。
<soiamso> devil_wang: 所以就是蛋疼了，linux下看到的都是UI 问题。。。。。。。
<devil_wang> soiamso: http://code.google.com/p/gtk-qq/
<sevk> devil_wang ⇪ ti: gtk-qq - A Linux QQ based webqq using gtk+2.0 - Google Project Hosting
<soiamso> iGoogle: 为什么 android可以，发行版不可以，tencent 可能有利益考虑
<soiamso> devil_wang: webqq 是一个公开的协议？
<iGoogle> 支持字体，也算特色啊。直接Pango不就是了嘛。
<iGoogle> msn都是公开协议。
<soiamso> iGoogle: 想不明白这么多人跟腾讯擦屁股，
<iGoogle> 用户群多啊。这倒是没办法。 lol
<iGoogle> 中国特色。
<necro> 我们能用案桌的qq吗
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有个像 Ultima Underworld 的 minecraft 风格的 java 游戏。  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/84007/Delver/delver-alpha-4-13-12b.jar
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<soiamso> iGoogle: 而且每次这帮人都是基础 widget, 连webkit 这种都不用。。。。
<jiero> necro: 不能。
<jiero> soiamso: 少人抱怨不好吗
<jiero> soiamso: 主动为自己减负。
<iGoogle> 融入empathy， 不就webkit了嘛。
<iGoogle> 谁知道tecent以前是抄的谁的协议。
<devil_wang> oicq
<devil_wang> iGoogle: 后来自己改了协议
<iGoogle> 那是老名字而已。不是协议。
<iGoogle> 额。
<jiero> iGoogle: 日常更新的协议，需要抄吗
<soiamso> iGoogle:  oicq 抄的 irc吧
<devil_wang> iGoogle: 我曾经黑盒过他们的协议，光认证，就5步，第2步就开始加密了
<iGoogle> 是老改。bt的
<soiamso> iGoogle: 这里有多少人主动开qq找人的，也没有几个吧
<iGoogle> soiamso: qq的影响，你可能不理解。那是巨大的。别人问你，如果你说没qq号码，那你肯定不会电脑的。 lol
<soiamso> iGoogle: empathy到现在没有 qq ?
<roylez_> iGoogle: .
<iGoogle> 我的qq号码，是21xxx 和 25xxx。 多年前，就忘记了。
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事么
<iGoogle> bs 他们这些10位的号码。 :D
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你睡醒了啊
<LOL_> 有3个qq和13个邮箱的表示路过
<adam8157> roylez_: 红十字会的急救培训有妹子
<soiamso> iGoogle: 我8位
<roylez_> adam8157: 吸血的妹子？
<adam8157> roylez_: ... 过来学习的
<iGoogle> 。那都晚了。我是oicq时代，最早上网的那批。
<roylez_> adam8157: 实习吸血鬼？
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 你能早过99年？
<iGoogle> 破药丸，你认为呢
<tonghuix> iGoogle, 我是“中文网络寻呼机”那批
<adam8157> roylez_: 可惜一脸很冷的表情...
<LOL_> iGoogle: ee，你会暴露你的年龄的，lol
<iGoogle> tonghuix: lol 我数字寻呼机时代的
<iGoogle> LOL_: 一边去
<roylez_> adam8157: 是传说中的那种吸血鬼的苍白无情的脸么？
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 神V5！！！
<tonghuix> iGoogle, 呵呵，我最早是六位的，后来丢了。。。。
<LOL_> iGoogle: 。。。
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> tonghuix: 你这也30好几了。
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你要发言？
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥?
<tonghuix> iGoogle, 没那么大，还不到30呢
<iGoogle> nnnd 那就是富2代。
<iGoogle> 没游戏玩。郁闷
<imadper> iGoogle: 来, 一起dota
<iGoogle> 我要fps啊
<imadper> iGoogle: 战争机器?
<iGoogle> 。。
<imadper> iGoogle: 战争机器评价还算可以吧?
<LOL_> iGoogle: 一个也字，你又暴露了你的年龄，lol
<iGoogle> 无语。
<iGoogle> LOL_: 你蛋痛？
<iGoogle> roylez 也30好几了的。
<tonghuix> 刚才看这个貌似也不错http://www.iplaysoft.com/bluestacks.html
<sevk> tonghuix ⇪ ti: BlueStacks – 可直接在电脑上运行 Android 软件游戏的模拟器！瞬间将电脑变成安卓手机 | 异次元软件世界
<roylez_> iGoogle: 是啊，还差30年才死，真造孽
<LOL_> iGoogle: 你不光要暴露自己的年龄，连主席的年龄也要暴露，lol
<imadper> ..............
<iGoogle> roylez_: 你是指交警规定的死亡年龄吧。
<iGoogle> 额。也不对。忘记规定是多少岁了。
<LOL_> 用鼠标切水果不知道是啥感觉
<LOL_> 用鼠标怎么使用多点触屏，难道是安多个鼠标？
<imadper> LOL_: 还行, 没什么特别的
<imadper> LOL_: 没法多点
<imadper> LOL_: 有个电脑的, 水果忍者HD
<iGoogle> 没个塔防的。
<tonghuix> LOL_,  电脑版你可以玩玩，还挺好
<iGoogle> LOL_: xinput指定2个鼠标就是嘛。
<LOL_> chrome里面是不是也有切水果？
<LOL_> iGoogle: 哦
<LOL_> iGoogle: 你喜欢切水果吗？
<LOL_> 感觉iphone上的切水果不是很好玩
<iGoogle> 那傻不拿几的，。。不玩。
<LOL_> 那总比那个更傻的小鸟和植物好玩吧
<imadper> LOL_: iGoogle 都是玩biko3的
<LOL_> 感觉那个植物大战僵尸太纠结了，不明白为啥有人玩
<devil_wang> #gtkqq channel 一会weekly sync
<devil_wang> 你们愿意听的一并参加
<iGoogle> devil_wang: 真辛苦了。之前没做宣传吗。
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac325119/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 全世界最奇葩的国歌 哈萨克斯坦国歌 - AcFun.tv
<devil_wang> 8点整，#gtkqq weekly sync
<devil_wang> iGoogle: 有宣传阿
<LOL_> 诺基亚小手机上自带都游戏还是很不错的
<devil_wang> iGoogle: ub的官网上有帖子的
<iGoogle> 哦
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 桂彬尧吧务团队中有几个女生[投票]IP帝是我 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370987 鍪裁捶ūΑ２涣匣蓊谌此泼豢吹剑蛔偶钡乃担骸跋衷谧甙伞Ｎ沂Ω傅哪Хㄈ胍怪螅岣Α０滋臁６先酰孟衷诟先ァ！? 　　东方橙若扁嘴，不甘不愿的起身，猛抬眼，忽看到一道朱红。的剑光，流星一般落在惠 …
<roylez_> iGoogle: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac326698/
<iGoogle> sevk: 你个破rubbish，乱码了。赶紧去改哦。 lol
<iGoogle> roylez_: 这种的看多了。
<sevk> iGoogle, 休息一下...  ㍫ 
<adam8157> roylez_: 这妹子没听出来么...
<roylez_> iGoogle adam8157 看胖次 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac326664/
<iGoogle> roylez_: nnnd 整天看宠物，看来你最近有爱了。
<LOL_> 有爱是啥意思？不明白。。。
<Jinle> hello all
<alvin_rxg> Hello ROOT
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac326697/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 碉堡！越南交警挂在公交车前挡风玻璃上 - AcFun.tv
<Jinle> 什么来的？
<devil_wang> 各位#gtkqq channel weekly sync已经开始了
<adam8157> roylez_: 字幕神
<jiero> LOL_: 可以爱
 * jiero 在给手机装 Wesnoth 最新版本。
 * jiero 在手机上装 glob2
<imadper> jiero: 什么手机那么厉害?
<alvin_rxg> Nokia 3110
<imadper> jiero: 我表示我用mtk的老手机, 八心八箭八喇叭
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣，玩啥呢？
<LOL_> jiero: 。。。
<Jinle> 好牛气～
<Jinle> 山寨机，手机中的战斗机
<adam8157> roylez_: 无聊呢
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<LOL_> nokia 1110
<LOL_> jiero: 你还是你那n900?
<LOL_> jiero: 从海盗湾下的电影没字幕，连英文字幕都木有。。。
<jiero> LOL_: 恩。
<jiero> LOL_: 干嘛下电影。多无聊
<LOL_> jiero: 想看电影了
<jiero> LOL_: 想干就干，找个理由先。
<pocoyo> LOL_: 射手网上下载。
<LOL_> jiero: 五个月前是每天都看两部电影
<LOL_> pocoyo: 额，我试试
<LOL_> pocoyo: 它也是种子下载？
<jiero> LOL_: 那是字幕，
<jiero> LOL_: 虽然我没用过，但是看新闻多了
<LOL_> ...
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡
<LOL_> jiero: linux下有啥看电影的客户端没，比如风行 pptv 迅雷看看之类的
<pocoyo> LOL_: 就电影字幕啊。
<pocoyo> LOL_: 几乎各种版本的字幕都有。
<LOL_> pocoyo: 哦
<pocoyo> jiero: 抱抱。
 * LOL_ 看见 pocoyo 从后面抱住了 jiero ，头依偎在 jiero 的右肩上，
<roylez_> pocoyo: 水牛，践踏 jiero
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 好坑爹的教学光盘。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370992 今天去了新华书店买了本《Ubuntu Linux 从初学到精通》一书，决心告别盗版软件。可是书中带的dvd光盘特别声明： 本光盘中的源程序以及资源文件仅可作为学习和参考之用，未经许可不得用 于任何商业等其它用途。 ________________________________ …
 * LOL_ 看见两人深情地对望着，风吹起了 jiero 的长发轻轻地拍打着 pocoyo 的脸上，
 * pocoyo 啐了 LOL_ 一口
 * pocoyo 给 roylez_ 主席 请安
<roylez_> pocoyo: .
 * LOL_ 看见两人情到深处竟不自己的深吻了起来，好一对百合呀，
<imtxc> test
<sevk> imtxc, .. ..  ㍬ 
<imtxc> 谢谢.
<imtxc> sevk: 谢谢!!!
<sevk> imtxc, 不要客气。  ㍬ 
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 哎呀，你啥时候进来的
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 你那工钱要回来没
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 遇到黑心包工头了?
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<jiero> pocoyo roylez_抱抱
 * jiero 开心的拥抱 pocoyo
<pomfei> ?
<DraZet> 哈喽哈
<DraZet> 洒家来了
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 求解决软件安装包问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=370999 下列软件包未满足的依赖关系： libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu6) 但是 2.15-0ubuntu7 已经安装 libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.15-0ubuntu7) 但是 2.15-0ubuntu6 已经安装 Depends: libc-dev-bin (= 2.15-0ubuntu7) 但是 2.15-0ubuntu7 已经安装 求高手解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 liukes …
 * lilin 打招呼
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 看到了吗？
<jiero> MEaCulpa_ 来玩
<lilin> 玩什么啊
<jiero> Delver
<jiero> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/84007/Delver/delver-alpha-4-13-12b.jar
<sevk> jiero,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 。。還木有剛吃晚飯。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ? 什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ ..好吧，，我發錯了
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: ... 你是要发给 imtxc?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ bingo.. 很長時間沒上網。。 生疏了
<imtxc> imadper: 不是给我的.
<imtxc> madper: good
<madper> CyrusYzGTt: 就是给你的
<madper> 错了
<madper> imtxc: 就是给你的, CyrusYzGTt 都说是了
<imtxc> madper: o啊.
<zlszk> 请问怎么升级gdb?
<roylez_> adam8157: 小康都成了敏感词
<adam8157> roylez_: 在哪敏感?
<roylez_> adam8157: 小康牛肉酱，被reset
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么gnome和unity的桌面右键菜单有时候需要点两下才能收回？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371001 测试环境vmware+11.10，感觉桌面右键菜单用左键收回的功能很迟钝，鼠标手伤不起啊，KDE就没这问题，但是在虚拟机下太慢了 大家有这问题吗，咋解决的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hsluoyz — 2012-04-14 21:27
<adam8157> roylez_: google.com 都是走代理的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de <~ google.com)
<roylez_> adam8157: 找不到地方买小康牛肉酱呢
<vic> 求 黑客小说
<roylez_> adam8157: 真不好找。老干妈到处都有卖，这个好难找
<adam8157> roylez_: 一号店?
<roylez_> adam8157: yitao搜到，出了淘宝，就只有家乐福在线商城....
<zlszk> vic,黑客传说 指间的黑客 第2本有点太扯不过写的有点意思
<imtxc> 小康是什么
<adam8157> roylez_: 很好吃么?
<roylez_> adam8157: 家乐福全站也没找到个送货时间
<roylez_> adam8157: 你可以搜嘛
<adam8157> roylez_: 给我邮寄两罐
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<vic> zlszk: 都看过了
<roylez_> adam8157: 我吃完了把瓶子寄给你
<zlszk> vic, 那就不知道了 我就看过这2本
<adam8157> roylez_: 淘宝好了
<roylez_> adam8157: 淘宝寄过来一个破瓶子怎么办
<hp> 好
<hp> 你们好
<adam8157> roylez_: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=10265158280&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch8.taobao.com%2Fsearch%3Fq%3D%25D0%25A1%25BF%25B5%25C5%25A3%25C8%25E2%25BD%25B4%26commend%3Dall%26ssid%3Ds5-e%26pid%3Dmm_14507416_2297358_8935934%26p4p_str%3Dfp_midtop%253D10%2526firstpage_pushleft%253D0%2526lo1%253D0%2526lo2%253D0%2526nt%253D1%26uniq%3Dseller&ali_trackid=2:mm_14507416_2297358_8935934,0:1334411348_4z2_1442990330
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y 江苏名牌徐州特产 小康牛肉酱 强烈推荐香辣味 6.8元/瓶-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> roylez_: 以前吃过?
<adam8157> 本店包装全部在每瓶上面加固泡泡膜缠绕包装，再用泡沫板再次加固包装，最后用纸箱包装保护仔细包装，做到每瓶每箱都100%保证超级加固包装完好后发出您的货物，让您收到最满意的产品产品保护！
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似比较靠谱
<adam8157> roylez_: 以前吃过?
<roylez_> adam8157: 不过今天下单，明天估计收不到吧
<roylez_> adam8157: 没吃过
<adam8157> roylez_: 你要买几瓶?
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 没吃过你到处找
<roylez_> adam8157: 突然想吃阿香婆，但是查了下，近年阿香婆貌似做得很不像话
<hp> 阿门
<roylez_> adam8157: 明天出去商场里面找找吧
<hp> 我刚才买饭没带钱
<adam8157> roylez_: 要不我在这家买两罐 顺便买点别的零食一起拍了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你收货方便么
<roylez_> adam8157: 公司不收货了
<adam8157> roylez_: 为啥不收? 我们前台专门一个大架子放快递...
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<roylez_> adam8157: 咱们那楼里面2000+的人
<roylez_> adam8157: 收发室的都烦死了
<adam8157> roylez_: 集中养殖
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.shanghaining.com/forum-3-thread-2026110-1-1.html
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 最爱的牛肉酱大比拼（小康，川南，陶华碧……）-私房菜谱-上海人
<zlszk> 有用emacs调程序的吗，怎么在gdb-many-windows下看内存?
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 现在ubuntu12.04已经很稳定了，正式版越来越近了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371004 不错，很喜欢ubuntu的unity。而且现在包括unity在内的一些系统软件的很多细节部分也完全中文化了，感觉的出ubuntu越来越重视中国用户了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hesitate — 2012-04-14 22:08
<jason0990> hi
<sevk> jason0990, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<jary_p> sevk: 22点是怎么出现的...好像格式有点不一样
<sevk> jary_p, 我认为，22 00是一个很多东西。  ㍮ 
<jary_p> sevk: 啥?
<sevk> jary_p, 休息一下...  ㍮ 
<namoamitabuddha> DEK 太厉害了，1977 年竟然来过中国。
<jary_p> namoamitabuddha: DEK ??
<namoamitabuddha> jary_p: Donald E Knuth
<sevk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu11.10，该死的代理不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371006 试了试xubuntu，结果这个家伙没有全局代理，本来在新立得中设置代理的，结果没有任何作用，更新flashpalyer还是跟要死一样。 在bashrc中添加了代理服务器和端口，export还是不能用，重启也不行。 总之，现在系统更新是不能用了，flashpla …
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，好安静啊
<lilin>  问个小问题啊
<lilin> 我在装了libqq-pidgin后，empathy仍没有QQ 选项啊
<lilin> 哪位帮我看看是什么问题啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> 今天晚上的讨论话题是qq吗，好多qq的话题哦
<namoamitabuddha> taocp
<yall> pidgin,empathy...
<yall> 没关系的额
<lilin> ……
<lilin> 有了
<lilin> 刚才没有
<lilin> empathy不是支持所有pidgin的协议么？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 有啥游戏，谁给推荐个
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 你要啥游戲？
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 不要很大的游戏
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Ada
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy ⇪ t: Ada - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: lgdb.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games (@ lgdb.org)
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 乖
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 并且保证并行性在代码级可以在无操作系统下同样运行,ada
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 这是啥意思
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 不懂
<dddyyyyyyyy> 没系统也能运行，ada语言
<dddyyyyyyyy> Ada语言由严格的巴斯特范式定义,但是不适合一般人阅读.它是第一种同时拥有IEC/ISO/美国军用标准认证的语言.其编译器经过严格的审查,以确保同样的代码在任一编译器上产生同样的可执行效果.并且保证并行性在代码级可以在无操作系统下同样运行
<dddyyyyyyyy> 貌似c专家编程里多次提到了Ada语言
<bearzk> dddyyyyyyyy: 洞窟物语 太好玩了:)
<dddyyyyyyyy> bearzk: 从哪下的？
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 额，出来聊会
<dddyyyyyyyy> 谁给偶出来聊会、
<lilin> 聊什么啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> Destine: 额，命运还是目的？
<dddyyyyyyyy> lilin: 聊啥也行
<lilin> gebjgd: 你要是美女我就陪你
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: lilin想和你搞基，哈哈
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 你菊花不保呀，哈哈
<lilin> dddyyyyyyyy: 你才想，别拿我来垫背
<gebjgd> lilin: 女的？
<gebjgd> lilin: 來呀
<gebjgd> lilin: 打飛機過來
<lilin> gebjgd: ……
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 23:43 < lilin> gebjgd: 你要是美女我就陪你
<gebjgd> lilin: 沒關系 我男女通吃的
<lilin> 我一吊丝，当然陪美女了
<gebjgd> lilin: 潤滑劑啥的 假雞吧我這都有
<gebjgd> lilin: 一般我玩sm
<lilin> gebjgd: 你个变态，不和你聊
<gebjgd> lilin: 你120斤來 30斤走
<dddyyyyyyyy> k
<dddyyyyyyyy> sevk: 小k好
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy, 你是接受改变。  ㍯ 
<dddyyyyyyyy> sevk: 把小k换回来
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 好吧，我去睡了
<dddyyyyyyyy> 太无聊了，今天晚上
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 你给我讲解下文件IO也行
<gebjgd> “洗碗工”考上牛津 伦敦贫民窟走出的华裔男爵
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 我給你講男女io吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 额，看了太多的男女io了，现在想看系统io
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 有个图上说进程里有个文件向量表，这是用户区，在内核区有个系统文件表，和内存索引节点，
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 不懂
<ysyk> 还有这么多人呀
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 额，我也不懂，还有个文章上说分内核区和用户区，write是内核调用，printf是用户调用
<larry> 有人在不？
<gebjgd> larry: 沒人
<larry> lxde alt+f2 无法唤出 lxpanelctl run 的bug怎么解决呢？
<larry> gebjgd: lxde alt+f2 无法唤出 lxpanelctl run 的bug怎么解决呢？
<gebjgd> larry: 啥發行版？
<larry> gebjgd: ubuntu和arch上都是这个样子的
<larry> gebjgd: google了说是bug，但是不知道咱们解决
<gebjgd> larry: 我用的就是arch
<gebjgd> larry: 正在lxde上 沒有這個問題
<gebjgd> larry: 看.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<larry> gebjgd: 我的arch上只有刚启动的时候有响应，用过一次就不行了
<gebjgd> larry: 我5台機器都沒有問題的
<gebjgd> larry: 都是arch lxde
<larry> gebjgd: 里面是有的。我在终端下用 lxpanelctl run都没有反应
<gebjgd> larry: 我這裏有啊
<larry> gebjgd: 我也搞不清楚是怎么个回事啦
<gebjgd> larry: 版本
<larry> gebjgd: 现在是ubuntu 11.10
<gebjgd> larry: 我說你的arch
<gebjgd> larry: ubuntu有bug是正常的
<larry> gebjgd: 应该就是最新的版本把，去年装了，一直升着级
<gebjgd> larry: 看你的版本
<gebjgd> larry: lxpanel 0.5.8
<gebjgd> larry: 我的arch上的
<larry> gebjgd: 一样的哦
<gebjgd> larry: 那就是機品問題了 我這裏怎麽都可以用的啊
<gebjgd> larry: 等下我去別的機器上試下
<larry> gebjgd: 我i想也是的。算了，就这样吧
<gebjgd> larry: 沒有問題
<gebjgd> larry: ubuntu本來就是bug多 所以我才放棄的
<larry> gebjgd: 我觉的每个版本上都有莫名其妙的各种各样的bug,有时候感觉还比较好玩，但是一多了，就烦了
<gebjgd> larry: 放棄ubuntu就是了
<larry> gebjgd: 我的laptop
<larry> df
<gebjgd> larry__: 我的4台都是laptop
<larry__> gebjgd: 我的laptop上用的是arch
<larry__> gebjgd: 好牛啊 ～～
<gebjgd> larry: 2台上網本 1台2004年的老筆記本 1台2006年的筆記本
<larry__> gebjgd: 没有平板？
<gebjgd> larry__: 沒有 沒用
<larry__> gebjgd: 那个kde的平板出了没呢？
<gebjgd> larry__: 不知道
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天从德国人那里买了自行车
<alvin_rxg> wow
<\b> alvin_rxg: 30€ 踏板3档，后轮7档
<alvin_rxg> 這聽上去不止30塊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那人是义卖，其它中国人居然还跟她还价....
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<alvin_rxg> 記得換個好的鎖
<\b> ... 3€ 买了一把锁
<\b> 好不到哪去
<alvin_rxg> 幹嘛不花10塊錢買呢……
<\b> 商场里只有两个价位，3€的有许多种类，
<\b> 否则还有10€的
<\b> 但10€的那种锁特重
<\b> 估计有 3kg 重
<alvin_rxg> 就是要那種呀，安全呀
<\b> 不划算
<alvin_rxg> 那不會…… =.=
<\b> 那个看上去不像是锁自行车的
<\b> 链条就很重了，再加上一把国内那种锁柜子的锁，而且还是特大的那种...
<\b> 像是拴门的
<alvin_rxg> 不是那個金屬圈那種嗎？
<\b> 虽然也能拴自行车
<\b> 10€  的是链条的
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> 偷自行车不怕，
<\b> 就怕有谁把我座垫给偷了
<alvin_rxg> XX_XX
<\b> 那自行车坐垫拆装很方便的，是那种一扳就能拆下来的
<\b> 于是我在图书館里看到许多人背包里插了一个自行车座垫
<\b> 最初我不解，现在明白了
<alvin_rxg> loool
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这个城市偷车的特多。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: vandalismus 也很多
<alvin_rxg> 看來就農村安全了麼？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 经常第二天一早，能看到沿街许多自行车被挂在树枝上，被套在广告牌上....
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg: 自行车把手和坐位之间，不是一般都会有个三角型的架子（尤其是男式的）
<alvin_rxg> yo.
<\b> alvin_rxg: 然后早上经常看到前一天停在某根柱子（>2m高）旁边的自行车，晩上被谁把那个三角的架子穿到那根柱子里。。。
<alvin_rxg> 呃…………………………
<gebjgd> \b: 所以你就买了女车
<gebjgd> \b: 那个叫快拆
<gebjgd> \b: 你能换个螺丝 不用快拆就是了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  车灯没用，又懒的修，只好买个手电装上
<\b> alvin_rxg: 一个 made in china 的手电筒，里面附帯了三节宁海还是海宁产的电池。。。。。。一个手电筒连电池的价钱比买三节 made in german 的电池还便宜
<metbsd> 用来用去发现最好用的还是suse和rhel
<ofan> 用来用去还是arch
<\b> metbsd: 握爪
<metbsd> arch太死板
<\b> metbsd: debian 也不错
<metbsd> 必须要跟着wiki一步一步走
<\b> .....
<ofan> arch还死板?
<ofan> 可以不用wiki,如果你自己都能搞定
<Patrick_DJ> hi, is there anyone here?
<metbsd> 我意思就是arch过于依赖wiki，学不到任何东西
<ofan> Patrick_DJ: no
<ofan> 这什么逻辑
<ofan> 依赖wiki就学不到东西?
<metbsd> 过于依赖
<ofan> 瞎琢磨就行了?
<ofan> wiki都是合作的
<metbsd> 用architecture就只能一步步跟着wiki走
<ofan> 毛逻辑
<metbsd> wiki应该是辅助作用，而不是当主要使用工具
<metbsd> 使用中出现问题，那么参考下wiki
<metbsd> arch就变成要完全跟wiki，用户自己没有思想
<ofan> 要什么思想?
<metbsd> 就是学了A，就应该大致了解B
<metbsd> 而不是像arch,学了A，B还是不知道怎么安装，还是要看wiki
<ofan> 就说用arch的都傻?
<metbsd> 是啊，毫无技术可言，任何东西都看wiki，wiki上没有的，立马傻眼
<metbsd> 这就是arch给我的感觉
<sevk>  06:12
<\b> metbsd: 自己查文档就行了。 而且就这么点东西，即使一点经验也没有，拆腾个半年也能全弄熟了。。。
<ofan> metbsd: 用windows的是不是都是牛逼人物了
<ofan> 都不用查wiki
<Patrick_DJ> 无奈.
<Patrick_DJ> 搜索引擎也不要用了。。。、
#ubuntu-cn 2012-04-15
<sevk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu有类似rocketdock的软件吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371024 哪位大神能给指导一下吗！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 冷落的浮云 — 2012-04-15 9:18
<phoenixlzx> 大家早上好～
<chen> join
<houge> 请教各位使用ibus-sunpinyin的朋友，各位如何设置默认候选词数？
<Patrick_DJ> houge: 试试使用ibus-setup里的设置?
<Patrick_DJ> houge: ibus-setup里的input-method, 选中sunpinyin, 然后点preference.
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • filezilla连接FTP时卡在LIST不动怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371025 服务器是内网，windows server，serv-U。 我是vbox虚拟机，ubuntu11.10。 统计信息: 发表于 由 凌云七风 — 2012-04-15 9:49
<cece> hi
<houge> Patrick_DJ: 搞定了，需要到usr/lib/ibus-sunpinyin/下运行配置脚本就万事大吉
<sevk> cece, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<Patrick_DJ> sevk: good bot. :)
<roylez_> Destine: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac326791/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【喵片】喵星人教你"优雅"地上楼梯 - AcFun.tv
<Destine> roylez_, 主席你无聊了吧。
<phoenixlzx> http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=594
<sevk> phoenixlzx ⇪ ti: ArchlinuxCN::Repo-CK/Archlinuxfr及其它镜像加速源 (页 1) / 新闻和公告 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 你是站长？
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 是啊
<ofan_> phoenixlzx: 开个irc频道
<ofan_> 吧
<ofan_> phoenixlzx: 等着搞个bot把论坛和irc连起来
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: http://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=16
<sevk> phoenixlzx ⇪ ti: Archlinux主题群聊(GTalk/IRC)[更新][加入中文邮件组] (页 1) / 新闻和公告 / Arch Linux 中文论坛
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: 已经连通了 :)
<ofan_> phoenixlzx: 奥 那个gtalk群？
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: 是啊，gtalk群+irc频道，已经通了的
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: 你不介意可以在#archlinux-cn搞一个kk进去
<ofan_> phoenixlzx: 不进
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: 随便 :)
<ofan_> #archlinux-cn是谁注册的
<ofan_> phoenixlzx: 你？
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: 不是啊
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: 我看到有我就直接进来了
<ofan_> phoenixlzx: 奥
<ofan_> phoenixlzx: 貌似就是你吧
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: 什么貌似就是我
<ofan_> phoenixlzx: 注册#archlnux-cn的
<phoenixlzx> ofan_: 不是我啊
<ofan_> nnd
<sevk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 为什么其他nix系统都没有unity桌面？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371029 rbt。 没人奇怪么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 riptide2012 — 2012-04-15 10:46
<houge> 请问ubuntu12.04 daily build 在正式发布的时候是否也随之升级到正式版？
<houge> 在12.04正式发布的时候
<CyrusYzGTt>  好安靜啊
<richardlxc> houge: 可以的
<houge> richardlxc: 感谢
<dddyyyyyyyy> 刚做了两个梦
<dddyyyyyyyy> 一个是买了个三年前没卖出去的at&t的黑莓，另一个是有了女朋友
<dddyyyyyyyy> 记得还感叹黑莓的屏比诺基亚的屏好太多了
<zoufeng> 的确
<zoufeng> 12.04进展如何？
<chen> 装了。
<zoufeng> 怎么样
<chen> 感觉和11.10差不多，电源用得比较耗。
<mayli> j
<mayli> jj
<mayli> jjjj
<mayli> jjjjj
<dddyyyyyyyy> +q 78s
<yall>  :em04
<soiamso> ....
<CyrusYzGTt> 怎麼我回來發現這裏低於 80人的，，
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • gvim打开的默认状态能改为插入状态吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371031 就是一打开进入的就是插入状态。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2012-04-15 11:33
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 你用的是哪里的服务器？
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 你说镜像源还是论坛？
<soiamso> phoenixlzx: 两个都问问
<phoenixlzx> soiamso: 镜像源是hostigation，论坛是思跃创新
<Light1> /topic
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 句柄对应的那个内存地址是直接操作的内存地址，还是一个指针？
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan_: 句柄指向的那个地址是需要操作的地址，还是一个指向该地址的一个指针？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 谁来给我解答下
<Light1> 什么语言？
<dddyyyyyyyy> Light1: 不是语言，是win下的句柄
<dddyyyyyyyy> Light1: 句柄在句柄表里对应的是需要操作的内存地址还是指向该地址的一个指针？
<Light1> 哦……我的教程上把一些封装函数提供的操作对象叫句柄
<Light1> win的事情不清楚了
<dddyyyyyyyy> 可不可以直接想屏幕所在的内存地址写入数据，让屏幕输出？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 怎么直接写屏？
<lilin> 为什么要用empathy来取代pidgin呢？
<lilin> pidgin不是挺好的么？
<ofan_> 跑了？
<soiamso> ofan_: 都跑了
<soiamso> lilin: empathy 是gnome的项目，pidgin是独立的吧
<soiamso> lilin: 就跟evolution那样，你不用也得装
<lilin> 问题是empathy感觉确实不如pidgin做的好啊
<ofan_> use weechat!
<lilin> ofan:weechat可以上QQ么
<soiamso> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac326917/
<sevk> soiamso,啥网址y 创造了世界上单人下潜最深记录的男子-世界之王詹姆斯卡梅隆 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> 这是什么错误？ http://pastebin.com/Tatenh74
<cfy> 无法正确链接freetype么？
<cfy> gnome-utils装不上。。
<sevk> 新 Vim和Emacs • omnicppcomplete的安装路径有限制吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371037 因为我想让一些插件可以让所有用户使用，所以把它们放到了vim的安装路进里了，其他插件都好使就是omnicppcomplete不行，但是放到～/.vim里面又是好使的，请问这个是怎么回事，还是那些设置没到位呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhouwei400 —  …
<ray_> topic
<ray_> sss
<ray_> ss
<ray_> topic
<cfy> ray_: maskray?
<ray_> kkk
<cfy> ...
 * imadper maskray 抽风中
<imadper> roylez: https://twitter.com/#!/acumon/status/190457919307911168/photo/1/large
<sevk> imadper,啥网址y Twitter
<roylez_> cfy: 渣渣，单词背完没？
<cfy> roylez: 没啊，主席
<roylez_> cfy: cadence
<cfy> roylez： 节奏
<roylez_> cfy: 挺快的嘛
<cfy> roylez: 嗯，网速挺快的。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席，你电脑出了问题，搜索不到，怎么办的？
<yall>  :em06
<cfy> roylez： 主席，你用gnome么？
<roylez_> cfy: 5年前
<cfy> roylez: 那你现在用啥？
<roylez_> cfy: awesome
<cfy> roylez: 我要找个漂亮的装装门面。。
<cfy> roylez: awesome...
<cfy> roylez: 感觉看起来一般吧，虽然用起来还行
<roylez_> cfy: 不用装了。你门框都掉了
<cfy> roylez: 不行。。。
<sevk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.10网通连不上网。。具体描述请进 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371040 最近学校的网络好像经过改造，机器什么的好像都升级了。 就在这时，ubuntu11.10就连不上网了。 学校是网通，ubuntu下用的是mentohust 在终端下sudo mentohust后能认证成功 可是右上角的网络连接图标就一直在寻找，一 …
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 手痒，结果悲剧了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371041 如题，今天没事看了下home文件夹，发现下面有一个.ecryptfs的文件夹，里面还有一个我的用户文件夹，好奇了下，进去看了下，里面有好多文件名跟火星文似的文件夹。看着实在不舒服，于是，把那些个东西全删除了。 结果，系统出错了，要求重启 …
<ray_> 求助 12.04下怎么安装java6
<soiamso> ray_: openjdk
<ray_> 貌似12.04 自带装了 openjdk6 和 7
<ray_> 刚查了下version
<ray_> openjdk6 和 7 都有
<ray_> * default-jre  * gcj-4.4-jre-headless  * gcj-4.6-jre-headless  * openjdk-6-jre-headless  * gcj-4.5-jre-headless  * openjdk-7-jre-headless
<ray_> 这个和sun的 有区别吗
<piggybox> OpenJDK和Sun/Oracle JDK 99%是一样，前者功能更新些所以也可能会有更多bug，后者更稳定
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 成功搞定外置usb网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371045 庆祝以下，作为小白，不容易阿 统计信息: 发表于 由 jaqty2 — 2012-04-15 14:46
 * dddyyyyyyyy 2,4,8,16,32,64...第n个数总比前(n-1)个数之和大2
 * dddyyyyyyyy 1,2,4,8,16,32,64...第n个数总比前(n-1)个数之和大1
 * dddyyyyyyyy 额，感觉很神奇
<cfy> - -!
<pocoyo> 可以推出来啊。
<cfy> 转成2进制看，你就不觉得神奇了
<cfy> 10,100,1000,....
<cfy> 1,10,100,1000,...
<vic> 求 一个linux的语音控制 识别 软件
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 额，这是我昨晚玩老虎机时想出来的，
<soiamso> vic: ciri ?
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 我只玩单双，然后我就这样玩，第一次2分，第二次4分，第三次8分，直至赢了为止，这样根据概率，不信它能连出7次双，
<dddyyyyyyyy> cfy: 昨晚倒是连出了5次双，我一直押单，
<cfy> dddyyyyyyyy: ..
<dddyyyyyyyy> pocoyo: 你是不是也感觉很神奇
<vic> soiamso: 不知道啊 就是想找个语音控制的  懒人一个
<pocoyo> dddyyyyyyyy: 自己推推就出来了。
<vic> soiamso: 能代替一下简单的鼠标 键盘操作的
<dddyyyyyyyy> pocoyo: 那你再推一个，第n个数比前(n-1)个数之和大3的数列出来
<pocoyo> dddyyyyyyyy: 我笨
<dddyyyyyyyy> pocoyo: 泡泡。。。
<sevk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 12.04 安装xen求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371046 apt-get安装xen，重启进入grub选择xen进入后，一直紫屏/黑屏，完全没反应，日志如下： xend.log [2012-04-15 14:44:15 1113] INFO (SrvDaemon:332) Xend Daemon started [2012-04-15 14:44:15 1113] INFO (SrvDaemon:336) Xend changeset: unavailable. [2012-04-15 14:44:16 1113] DEBUG (XendNode:332) pscsi reco …
<dddyyyyyyyy> pocoyo: 你在干吗呀
 * vic 求语音识别 控制 软件
<dddyyyyyyyy> vic: 你不是大侠吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> vic: 自己写个行了
<vic> dddyyyyyyyy: 我小白
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 句柄指向的那个地址是需要操作的地址，还是一个指向该地址的一个指针？
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 什么?
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 比如我调用一个win函数，然后它返回一个句柄，这个句柄对应的是这个函数的地址还是一个指向这个函数地址的指针？
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 有区别吗?
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 你可以简单地理解为指针.
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 至于这个指针里面是什么详细的东西. 跟不同的Handle 类型有关.
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 额，貌似没区别
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 书上说, 句柄其实是"线性地址".
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 不同的系统不一样吧，一般不直接操作？
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 额，只是喜欢瞎想而已，
<hoxily> dddyyyyyyyy, 参考这本书, Windows.环境下32位汇编语言程序设计（第2版）罗云彬.pdf
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 其实不用瞎想吧，你看代码就知道
<dddyyyyyyyy> hoxily: 嗯
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: 句柄是个概念
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 哦
<dddyyyyyyyy> ofan: 其实是在看文件描述符然后就看到了句柄
<ofan> dddyyyyyyyy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handle_(computing)
<sevk> ofan ⇪ t: Handle (computing) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dddyyyyyyyy> 不知可不可以偷偷把它们对应的地址改了，
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 在unity下用软件中心装软件界面崩溃 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371048 重启 换到gnome shell 又行了 有没有同样的情况啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 天观元维 — 2012-04-15 15:20
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 安全的系统都是，单向映射，
<houge> 测试
<sevk> houge, .. ..  ㍧ 
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 这是不可改变的吗？
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 其他程序不能从那个地址的表达式到达相同的地点。
<mayli> m
<ywmy210> 大家好~
<dddyyyyyyyy> 基础太浅，理解不了，
<dddyyyyyyyy> 把文件描述符表 和文件表 索引节点表里的东西全都打乱，不知会怎样
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 现在还教 win的东西？
<vic> 麦克不好使
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 额，在学关于文件描述符号
<soiamso> dddyyyyyyyy: 还不如看linux下的
<dddyyyyyyyy> soiamso: 在看linux下的
<dddyyyyyyyy> 不知道索引这个词的意思是啥
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<mayli> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjdaj.hdaj.hdjldjldj.djlh.dse.kek.dske.dk.dljeheljwhudlejjdlejld.ueejdlu.jlhhkdlu.dkelhkdledjl............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<madPer> webchat.freenode.net 使用什么写的？ js？
<madPer> 美丽， 你怎么了？
<ofan> mayli: 键盘该修就修
<mayli> ofan: madPer 擦键盘中
<madPer> mayli: 啊数据库里；的妇女好哦去【2 废话我看；风景；阿伟吃了apvh'ropg'r0ju
<CyrusYzGTt> ..都中毒了？？
<sevk> 新 编译或打包 • 《Debian 打包教程》(V0.6 英文版本) http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371050 packaging-tutorial.en.pdf 有英文好的，麻烦翻译一下！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lam2888 — 2012-04-15 16:15
<linsux> swap可以放在lv里吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux§ 可以的，，不過我覺得放在 U盤比較好。。或者 筆電的讀卡器，，
<linsux> 为啥？
<madPer> 有什么工具能把一个图片转换成这个形式的呀：255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255,255
<CyrusYzGTt> madPer§ gimp..
<madPer> 怎么把图片改成image　bits形式呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> linsux§ 如果內存不夠或者讀寫頻繁 犧牲 U盤 或者 microSD card 來延長硬碟的壽命
<madPer> 有做图像的吗？怎么以rgb格式输出一个图片呀？
<soiamso> madPer: bmp
<madPer> soiamso: bmp直接是rgb？还是要去文件头？
<madPer> soiamso: 要提取色彩表？
<soiamso> madPer: 可以先画到画布上，再输出
<madPer> soiamso: 怎么输出？
<wujie> >
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • extras.ubuntu.com链接不上了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371054 GFW发威了？:em06 http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/p ... 4/Packages 链接不上了，没法更新了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanseyiran — 2012-04-15 16:33
<bluek> 他妈的哦，你们用的是什么cad啊？vbox 实在太悲剧啦。。。太慢啦。。。
<soiamso> bluek: 你的显卡不行
<soiamso> bluek: HD6770还差不多
<bluek> 我的显卡？我看看哈
<soiamso> madPer: 先找到解码的库，
<bluek> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5600 Series]
<madPer> soiamso: 不是吧。。。 我在上一个dt的实验， 在windows下。。。没有写程序的工具呀
<bluek> 那你们平时用的是啥cad啊？
<bluek> 记事本
<soiamso> madPer: dt 是什么？
<soiamso> bluek: 什么U？
<madPer> soiamso: 蛋疼。。。。
<soiamso> madPer: 不给下载吗？
<bluek> soiamso, 在跟我说话？
<madPer> soiamso: 关键是， 实验课还有半小时就要下了， 现在手写一个？
<madPer> soiamso: 我更想用个16进制的编辑器提取一个出来
<soiamso> madPer: dt 是什么工具？
<madPer> soiamso: dt就是蛋疼， 是形容词
<madPer> soiamso: ：D
<namoamitabuddha> dy/dt
<soiamso> madPer: 下课交作业？
<madPer> soiamso: 恩
<madPer> soiamso: 走了之后就没设备了
<madPer> soiamso: 我去看看bmp的格式去， 用16进制编辑器提取一个出来
<soiamso> madPer: 为什么要这样搞？
<madPer> soiamso: 因为，他要显示一个图片， 图片要硬编码到一个数组里面。。。
<soiamso> madPer: 在教什么语言？
<madPer> soiamso: 用的是c
<madPer> soiamso: 是一个嵌入式平台
<madPer> soiamso: 请来两个台湾佬来给我们上
<soiamso> madPer: python challenge
<madPer> soiamso: 恩， 我去看看去～
<soiamso> madPer: 还不如请 日本的
<madPer> soiamso: 都没py。。
<soiamso> madPer: lua ?
<madPer> soiamso: 台湾辣妹呀～ 你懂的～
<madPer> soiamso: c。。。
<soiamso> madPer: gcc ?
<madPer> soiamso: 恩
<soiamso> madPer: 用C 搞也很简单吧
<madPer> soiamso: 只需要一幅图， 我直接硬编码进去吧～
<soiamso> madPer: 一定是bmp格式吗？
<madPer> soiamso: 只要把rgb码写进去就行
<madPer> soiamso: 所以我要把bmp的文件头给去了
<soiamso> madPer: 一定用C 的话还有什么可逃的？
<madPer> soiamso: 显示图片不是目的呀～
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 准备好了，上Ivy Bridge的i7-3770或i5-3570K用HD 4000装12.04！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371058 H77板子加i7 i5，就等Intel出货了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 UbuntuKing123 — 2012-04-15 16:47
<soiamso>  madPer: 那个平台什么都没有提供？
<madPer> soiamso: 平台有什么我也不清楚诶。。。gcc-le还是有的
<soiamso> madPer: libgd ?
<houge> 各位的ubuntu现在cpu温度多少？我的都50度了，囧~
<madPer> soiamso: 现在没有os。。。读取文件都困难
<madPer> soiamso: 所以才要硬编码的。。。
<soiamso> madPer: 不明白要硬编码什么
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ Physical id 0:  +56.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 0:         +53.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 1:         +56.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 2:         +55.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> Core 3:         +53.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 阿姨。。好久不見，，
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 我心里平衡许多，嘿嘿
<madPer> soiamso: 就是， 把rbg（255，125，032）这样的数字的图都给弄出来。。。把它放到数组里面去。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 沒辦法我一直開着i915顯卡和GT550M顯卡，，
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 前段时间用fedora kde的时候，我的cpu风扇至少会停下来，现在Ubuntu12.04就不会停下来。保持低俗旋转。
<houge> 低速
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 哦，表示用的是 f16 x86_64 gnome
<soiamso> madPer: 明白了，你是吧图拷到 小机上。。。。。
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 奇怪了
<madPer> soiamso: 恩～
<soiamso> madPer: 大机是win ？
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 应该是电源管理的问题吧，kde和gnome的不一样！？
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 我還用 gpu 啓動 mldonkey firefox xchat..
<madPer> soiamso: 对
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 一樣的用的是 UPower
<madPer> soiamso: 这就是dt的地方了。 我没法16进制输出
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 我的倒是没有，我设置了启动参数还是老样子，不过电池续航能力比没设置前好些。
<soiamso> madPer: python会不？
<sevk> 新 软件/网站开发 • 新装了ubuntu11.04，想装个codeblocks, 可是电脑不能联网怎么办啊？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371062 有下好的源代码。 本人小白，说的详细一点。 谢谢了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mycxzg — 2012-04-15 16:58
<madPer> soiamso: 不会， 只会perl。。
<madPer> soiamso: 我去下载个perl去
<madPer> soiamso: 本来想直接用ue提取， 结果ue的不能复制出来。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 为啥 emacs lisp 的效率不行？
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 我用bios的設置的
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我记得LinuxToy上诱骗文章讲了如何设置集成显卡和独立显卡进行切换。
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 我用的是 bumblebee 1.10.7
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 反正 fedora就只有這個版本可用
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 說錯了是 1.10.7版本
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 說錯了是 1.7.10版本
<CyrusYzGTt> 汗
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 这个我没有用过，因为我自从用笔记本以来都是用集成显卡的，玩游戏台式机，咔咔~
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 我是系統用i915其他就用 gt550m
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 我的是电脑详细配置见：http://www.linlap.com/wiki/acer+aspire+s3
<sevk> houge ⇪ t: Acer Aspire S3 [LinLap - Linux Laptop Wiki]
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ .. asus貌似不能用
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 仁兄的是华硕？
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 嗯
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有用过华硕的笔电，;)
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 我只用過 asus hasee
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 我不知道啊
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 听说guile 要实现个elisp?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我刚才在和别人讨论效率
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 到时候估计 就很爽了
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: guile 效率高？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 估计比emacs效率高。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee!!!!!
<cfy> iGoogle: 在用gnome么？
<aaaaaaaaaaa> 大家好
<aaaaaaaaaaa> 我是新来的
<sevk> aaaaaaaaaaa, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ iGoogle 阿姨現在都不理人了，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥，你惹神了？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ,,木有，，我最近都很少上網，，
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 那怎么了，你不消息灵通么？你用gentoo么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ ..額，，沒那會事，，我用fedora
<cfy> http://solidot.org
<sevk> cfy,啥网址y Solidot: 奇客的资讯，重要的东西
<cfy> 额。。。。好像我的notify坏掉了。。。
<yall> cfy: notice-msg
<cfy> yall: ?
<yall> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/notice-msg
<sevk> yall ⇪ t: tusooa/Apps/Scripts/notice-msg at master · tusooa/tusooa · GitHub
<cfy> yall: 哦。。
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求12.04 server 64 sun java6 安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371066 求12.04 server 64 sun java6 安装方法 并非openJava 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 chenyangdev — 2012-04-15 17:25
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ ,,
<metbsd> 有熟悉文件系统的吗
<namoamitabuddha> latex 怎么用中文 ( -> dvi 而不是 pdf)
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 目录如何双所有者 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371068 现在因为网站配置需要，所以需要将一个目录让两个人都可以写 比如：/home/wwwroot/（这个目录给www用户） /home/wwwroot/myweb (这个目录给另外一个用户) 其中www用户对myweb的东西有可以管理修改的权限，请问命令是什么，谢谢了 现在的情况是用chown -R www: …
<roylez_> metbsd: rm -rf / 这个打遍所有文件系统无敌手了
<jiero> roylez_ 主席你谁打不过？
<ghw> 对root有效
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是 dd if=/ of=/dev/null 麼
<ghw> 。。。
<ghw> 这个命令没什么危害的。。。
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 反过来
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 就是這樣
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: dd if=/dev/zero of=/ 这样比较有危害吧?
<CyrusYzGTt> ghw§ 當然木有危害，不要 抹殺 新手的 學習 linux的熱情
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 知道，。那又如何
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt:你的命令用来干嘛的?
<CyrusYzGTt> imadper§ 教學，， 無聊。。
<metbsd> 原来高手是这样练出来的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 講解命令
<metbsd> 教人rm
<imadper> CyrusYzGTt: 噢~~ :)
<CyrusYzGTt> metbsd§ 我當時就是在這被人 抹殺了 幾十G 的種子
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何将多个eps文件同时转换为pdf文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371074 最好能够同时也将pdf文件链接起来构成一个pdf文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-04-15 18:35
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -rf / 這個 害是多少linux新手，，從此對linux望而卻步
<CyrusYzGTt> rm -rf / 這個 害了多少linux新手，，從此對linux望而卻步
<bluek> 问一下啊。。。
<bluek> 我听说bricscad是要钱的？啊有免费的？
<ghw> 有多少人执行过rm -rf /呢？
<jiero> bluek: 没有
<jiero> bluek: 要300欧元+
<jiero> bluek: Starting at € 315 / $ 395.
<bluek> jiero,好贵哇，谁能破掉就好了哈。。。
<jiero> bluek: 屁，很便宜好不。
<bluek> jiero,一般来说，我从来不想花钱
<bluek> jiero,就连鸡巴鸟qcad都要钱。他奶奶的
<jiero> bluek: AutoCAD 2013 Priced from: $5,925.00
<bluek> jiero,windows下面就谈不下来了
<jiero> bluek: 用 brl cad
<bluek> jiero,我看过这个，这个貌似只是局限于3d or 2d,而且兼容性很差，还有就是操作完全不同。
<bluek> jiero,貌似也没有命令行。
<bluek> jiero,  文章标题 : Re: 试用Bricscad有好感
<bluek> 帖子发表于 : 2011-03-01 15:10
<bluek> 注册: 2010-11-22 18:38
<bluek> 帖子: 2
<bluek> 送出感谢: 0 次
<bluek> 接收感谢: 0 次 	
<sevk> bluek:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<jiero> bluek: 反了吧，是只有命令？
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac138380/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 蔡依林疯狂粉丝,6分钟连招130刀 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋归位了？
<adam8157> roylez_: . 培训结束了
<roylez_> adam8157: 原来那些歌是这俩二货唱的。。。。 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac324853/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 凤凰传奇怒了 叫你们别黑他们 这下好了吧 - AcFun.tv
<cfy> roylez: 计划了5年。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 原本以为是漫画中才可能出现的情节
<adam8157> roylez_: 看过...
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 imagemagick
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: 神是高手
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 他不出
<cfy> 神啊
<cfy> 主席啊
<namoamitabuddha> 我要给图片填充颜色
<cfy> 数学帝 啊
<namoamitabuddha> 我用 ps -> png 没有背景色，需要填充是那个。
<namoamitabuddha> 谁会啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有什么更加直接的延时求值的办法
<sevk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • wubi安装ubuntu重启时黑屏，盘灯还亮着，过十几分钟后电脑竟然自动重启然后选择ubuntu进入时能听见登陆的声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371077 黑屏摸着登陆之后，还能用命令重启虽然啥都看不见，屏幕黑的和关机一样，连个光标都没有，这是怎么回事？求帮忙…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 Moken — 2012 …
<yall> ls
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不会。。
<LOL_> H
 * LOL_ 刚下部毕业生电影
<namoamitabuddha> roylez_: 会不？
<roylez_> namoamitabuddha: nope
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 用gnome-shell的配个plank吧，可以自动避让的，当然还有其他。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371078 gnome-shell自带的dock插件有点弱，还不漂亮。还总是自动隐藏的。 所以，我配了个plank代替它。 出身：大名鼎鼎的elementary OS的dock。elementary的项目都非常有特点，简洁漂亮，功能也够用，如播放器beatbox …
<namoamitabuddha> png、gif 可以背景透明，我想把透明背景染色都做不到？
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha: aplha
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: -alpha?
<Cherrot> hi
<sevk> Cherrot, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: thx
<CyrusYzGTt> 加個底層就是了
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 是用 imagemagick 么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 不是，我不會這個玩意，我用gimp
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 能操作 png 么
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 一定能
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 也能保存其他格式，不過某些特殊格式保存後就不能用gimp打開，除非用專門軟體，，想 醫學成像的格式
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 也能保存其他格式，不過某些特殊格式保存後就不能用gimp打開，除非用專門軟體，， 像 醫學成像的格式
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得奇怪，不能给 png 加底色
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 想加点登录注销音怎么弄啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371080 gdm+lxde(偶尔g3)，gdm有这功能没？改bashrc的就算了 统计信息: 发表于 由 youqika — 2012-04-15 19:36
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: -alpha Background
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: jpg 可以
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..額，， 你麻煩點加個 底層 填充就是，，或者用 某個 顏色調節工具
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ..
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我说转换成 jpg
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我不太懂
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我是用命令行工具
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ gimp也可以的。。  gimp也可以控制檯
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得 imagemagick 可以的，只是我操作不来。
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 因为有个功能他支持的：transparent 是把某种颜色全部去掉
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 你找ee吧，，貌似ee會
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 相反的操作不可能不支持的
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 他不在吧？
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: here?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 你說的太深了，我不懂。。。
<xds> E: 无法获得锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: 资源暂时不可用)
<xds> E: 无法锁定管理目录(/var/lib/dpkg/)，是否有其他进程正占用它？
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 就加个底色，啥高深啊
<xds> what's wrong??
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ ，，
<namoamitabuddha> xds: 你其他进程正在操作，例如 apt-get, aptitude, synaptic 等等。
<Cherrot> 突击 C/C++ 有什么好资料推荐么……
<Cherrot> jiero: Hello :)
<namoamitabuddha> K&R ？
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327171/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【大魔导师】老人被雷劈毫发无损 - AcFun.tv
<roylez_> adam8157: 看看人家对春哥的信仰多纯洁
<adam8157> roylez_: zeus失手了
<roylez_> adam8157: zeus渣渣，能跟春哥比么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 话说这样都能被劈? 不是很空旷啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 信春哥，安全度劫，白日飞升
<soiamso> Cherrot: 是突击C ，还是C++ ？
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: -alpha Background 是否支持 png
<soiamso> namoamitabuddha:  你应该问 png 支持 alpha 吗？
<bluek> http://tjtghq.banzhu.net/article/tjtghq-8-2005191.html
<sevk> bluek ⇪ ti: Linux CAD界又一重大利好消息：DraftSight for Linux 放出！！ -- 影音图像 -- 起点站长网-专业主机代购，国外主机代购
<namoamitabuddha> soiamso: 然后？
<bluek> 我先试试哈
<bluek> 好用再告诉你们
<Cherrot> soiamso: 都可以呢
<soiamso> Cherrot: 估计java还能突击突击
<namoamitabuddha> 可能是 eog 的问题。
<Cherrot> soiamso: ……
<Cherrot> soiamso: 我还是看 beginning linux programming 好了
<soiamso> Cherrot: the linux programming interface
<soiamso> Cherrot:  如果你已经入门来
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 看看这个 http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs61a/sp12/book/index.html
<sevk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y EECS Instructional Support Group Home Page
<bluek> 哈，经测试，非常好用
<Cherrot> soiamso: namoamitabuddha 谢谢:)
<xds> my  ibus input did not work   how to  do ??
<bluek> 很好用很好用。
<Freebuilder> 有些蛋疼！
<necro> 大家好
<CyrusYzGTt> 纔是真的好
<necro> 还是回到了redhat
<sevk> necro, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<necro> centos比较顺手
<necro> 虽然软件老了点
<cnhezhong> 蛋定！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> 身去
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 你有订阅lisp-cn这个邮件列表么？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.china/628
<sevk> cfy ⇪ t: [Lisp-cn] [OT] 国内的用GUILE编写的服务器
<Freebuilder> 又折腾了两天字体！
<sevk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 谁scrt for ubuntu的破解版本？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371087 谁scrt for ubuntu的破解版本？ 多个服务器，有key 有密码认证管理实在不方便 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhengweisk — 2012-04-15 20:19
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你不上班了？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 病假
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 阳痿？还是早泄？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 貌似吃了 最新的地溝油了，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 你才陽痿，你全家陽痿
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 。。 我木有性生活，， 不知道有木有早泄
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，你们那地沟油貌似的确挺多的，所以你才阳痿了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ .. 找 羅姐 強姦你
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你的阳痿一定是地沟油吃多了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ ,,
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，她没在，^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 羅姐一定很高興，， 你 居然用 “她”
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ，，，
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: irssi下找个nick也不好找，不如web irc那样直观
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ xchat更好
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: xchat很不错啊
<linsuxy> 怎么在linux里看windows的share啊
<sevk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 清华同方K468的摄像头驱动和麦克风驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371089 我的笔记本是清华同方的一款K468的，之前我用YLMFOS的时候好你是可以使用茄子的那个拍照功能，后来换了UBUNTU也没安装这个软件也不知道有没有摄像头的驱动和麦克风的驱动，直到有一天我在虚拟机的XP里面通过QQ …
<bluek> 是的是的，我就用xchat，很不错
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 我不知道怎么把xchat给设置全屏了，闹的有人query我也不知道，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ .. f11
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ ，，貌似是 alt+f10 ... f11貌似木有了
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 而且最不喜欢的就是xchat和chatzilla和opera irc都一个样，它们的界面都没啥区别，总愿意给你整个自动对齐，很是讨厌！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 好吧，自己喜歡，
<NWMonster> dddyyyyyyyy: 可以取消掉自动对齐的
<dddyyyyyyyy> NWMonster: 没试过，
<NWMonster> 不过其实作为win党，我选择空间不大，感觉xchat是能够选择的里面最不错的
<linsuxy> 怎么在linux里看windows的share啊
<linsuxy> 有人知道吗
<ysyk> smb
<linsuxy> 怎么弄啊
<dddyyyyyyyy> web irc感觉是最好的，就是指令支持不够强大
<ysyk> ubuntu在你需要时，会自动安装
<cfy> 有人用gentoo么？
<cfy> 求编译个gnome-utils
<dddyyyyyyyy> andchat最让人无语的就是指令竟然区分大小写，感觉还如jmirc强大，
<linsuxy> 怎么在linux里看windows的share啊？
<linsuxy> 别对小事情不屑一顾啊
<linsuxy> 我是新手
<linsuxy> 虽然简单，但是我不会弄
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，我也是新手，表示没弄过双系统，你可以咨询下ee, linsuxy
<linsuxy> ee在马
<dddyyyyyyyy> iGoogle: 有人找你
<houge> linsuxy: 嗯，就是要看在局域网里面windows系统下的文件？
<bluek> igoogle就是ee?
<cfy> linsuxy: 双系统？
<cfy> linsuxy: windows里的share?
<cfy> linsuxy: samba?
<linsuxy> 对windows
<linsuxy> 对
<linsuxy> 要看局域网里面windows系统下的分享，然后mount了他们，然后放上面的电影
<bluek> 楼上的在回答我的问题？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 对
<bluek> 晕
<houge> linsuxy: 用Nautilus打开浏览网络
<houge> 看workgroup
<linsuxy> 打开，可是啥都没有
<houge> 按道理来说能看见你局域网的windows主机
<houge> 双击后就会提示用户名/密码
<bluek> 好困啊
<linsuxy> 是啊，我也觉得应该可以
<dddyyyyyyyy> 额，你可以先ping下
<houge> linsuxy: 应该会有点东西才对，我昨天才装的ubuntu12.04可以看到windows下的东西
<linsuxy> 我是centos
<houge> 再试试看，我现在不太明白究竟是否需要安装samba
<houge> 囧，可能还存在权限问题，什么selinux之类的，centos，我用的不多，fedora的kde我用起来没有问题，甚至比Nautilus登陆windows主机还要方便
 * imadper 神现在一般不理我们了
 * imadper 挂载windows共享的文件夹, 可以考虑用mount.cifs
<houge> 其实我一直觉得挂在局域网中的windows目录要看运气，有时候运气好一次就搞定了，有时候不好安装好多依赖都没有办法解决
<linsuxy> mount error(13): Permission denied
<linsuxy> mount error(13): Permission denied
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 海盗湾的种子下载速度很不错
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ ..表示上不去，，
<CyrusYzGTt> linsuxy§ mount貌似需要 root的，你用 sudo
<imadper> li
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 昨天下载了个龙纹身的女孩
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 应该不需要sudo来着，要不我这里怎么轻松挂载的呢？
<imadper> linsuxy: 要带用户名密码
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ ..
<imadper> houge: 看运气...
<linsuxy> 怎么设密码
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: sudo在其它系统里也能使？
<imadper> linsuxy: man一下就有格式了
<houge> 嗯，我也觉得这玩意儿纯属运气。
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 好吧，， 同一個硬碟的不需要，， 或者加入了某個組
<linsuxy>  mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.1/d /mnt/win-d -o username=mysurface
<linsuxy> 我用这个格式
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ ..不能吧，，需要設置
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 继续下电影，顺便把美剧也下了，哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你是羡慕嫉妒恨吧，lol
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ XD 。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 这个表情。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 加那个 mailing list 干啥
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 不是表情，， X D 系 的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Donald E. Knuth 的书看过么
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有DEK的书
<dddyyyyyyyy> 发现海盗湾里竟然还有香港片，还是9x年的，表示很不解， CyrusYzGTt
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 啥书，看过没
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 具体数学。看过一点点
<dddyyyyyyyy> 21:08 -!- Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: fivesheep, pl_014, sh_tester
<houge> dddyyyyyyyy: 换中文后不知道搜索中文相关资源是什么情况……不过海盗湾也不是万能的。有时候需要ed2k弥补 。
<dddyyyyyyyy> houge: 很长时间没从ed2k下东西了，
<dddyyyyyyyy> 下载一般都是种子，各大论坛里提供的也是种子，ed2k貌似很少见
<houge> dddyyyyyyyy: 我是用台式机挂海盗湾的rss，但是下载下来的东西都不是什么好资源。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 求救，HELP，然后能正常开机，无法关机，直接死机…问题如图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371092 如题目 统计信息: 发表于 由 孤云独闲 — 2012-04-15 21:09
<dddyyyyyyyy> houge: ...
<Evanescence> Drupal的版权协议是什么？ 商业使用需要支付费用么？
<dddyyyyyyyy> system v是unix? 给的这个链接里有system v runlevel
<Inode_LF> 你在他乡还好吗,如果你真的在乎我?你还欠我半升黑豆,半升红豆
<Inode_LF> 有人想我吗
<Inode_LF> 2012年4月15日21时21分57秒
<Inode_LF> freeflyi1g 嘦巭好，兲嫑跑*_*!
<freeflyi1g> Inode_LF: ?
<Inode_LF> freeflyi1g 会念么
<ysyk> 只要功夫好，王八不要跑
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<dddyyyyyyyy> ...
<yall> 只要功夫深，王八不要跑
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 精辟、
<ysyk> 哈哈
<dddyyyyyyyy> freeflyi1g: 你是女的？
<freeflyi1g> dddyyyyyyyy: wth?
<dddyyyyyyyy> freeflyi1g: wth是啥，
<freeflyi1g> dddyyyyyyyy: what the hell
<dddyyyyyyyy> freeflyi1g: 额，英文很差。。。
<ysyk> 我还以为是what呢
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: what the hell是啥意思
<Inode_LF> ysyk 好好学习，兲兲向上
<ysyk> what the hell [口语][表示不在乎、无可奈何、气恼、不耐烦等]究竟，到底
<ysyk> 1.究竟是什么(也可以).
<ysyk> 2.不要去在意好吗?
<ysyk> 3.他妈的
<ysyk> 4.管他呢/妈的
<ysyk> 我刷屏了
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 哦，那她说的到底是啥意思呢
<ysyk> 你猜
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: orz
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 猜不出
<Inode_LF> what the hell!我这里网速只够上IRC的
<yall> sevk:
<Freebuilder> Ubuntu 韩语版，默认字体是什么？
<sevk> yall, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: orz
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: Concrete Mathematics
<ysyk> wget速度真够稳定，唉
<dddyyyyyyyy> firefox竟然不能在论坛里看海贼王，提示插件找不到。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 找不到插件。。。看不了视频
<ysyk> flash插件？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 賀喜
<Freebuilder> Ubuntu 韩国语言包是什么名称？
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 好像是，不过它提示的是media，到没说flash
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 难道是qvod?
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: 不知道，我给你链接吧 http://www.jkforum.net/thread-2057103-1-1.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 海賊王 連載至543集 4月15日更新 - QVOD動畫卡通區 - 捷克論壇 - 分享你的世界
<ysyk> Freebuilder: 是一ho开头的吧
<houge> 请问各位在ubuntu下使用什么剪贴板工具？
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 算了，不说那个，中文语言包名称呢？
<imadper> dddyyyyyyyy: 不知道是什么
<Inode_LF> 2012年4月15日21時41分45秒
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 我想通过语言包找出其字体依赖，也就是默认字体，但失败了
<dddyyyyyyyy> imadper: qvod
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 那书很难
<dddyyyyyyyy> sevk: 你出毛病了吧，刚才刷屏都没提示，我发一个链接，你给两个显示，你病了？
<Inode_LF> 问下各位哈，那个virtual C,在哪里启动啊，找了半天都没有
<Inode_LF> 2012年4月15日21时43分27秒
<ysyk> Freebuilder:language-pack-zh-hans， 中文是这个吗？
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 这个没有字体依赖
<ysyk> Freebuilder: language-support-fonts-zh-hans
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy, 休息一下...  ㍭ 
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 酷！找到了「language-support-fonts-ko」，但新版的没了这一系列包，也不知道该成什么名字了
<dddyyyyyyyy> sevk:/nick ^k^
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy, 你在做什么呢？  ㍭ 
<ysyk> Freebuilder: 你学韩语？
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 非也。折腾字体而已。今天刚折腾了日本字体。
<Freebuilder> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ 太不给力了，好慢！
<sevk> Freebuilder ⇪ t: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search
<ysyk> Freebuilder: 额，不明白，这样做，有啥用
<Freebuilder> ysyk, 耍
 * sevk 3.0.0-16-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Tue Feb 14 12:49:42 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jiero> Freebuilder: 去折腾日本人？
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我在打造更高级的字体配置
<jiero> Freebuilder: 去装上 ttfautohint
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04版本删除历史记录的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371097 今天，打开dash后发现了几个浏览历史记录，比较个人的文件，不想别人用电脑时看到，就想删除历史记录，我找了半天也没有找到，再网上搜索也没有，只要再次细心查看，竟然发现了，为了方便其他同学，免得费时，特记录下来。  …
<Freebuilder> jiero, 看名字就不是什么好东西
<jiero> Freebuilder: google捐款了 $1万的破玩意
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: .... 难？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不是吧。。。这本书给大二，大三的人看的呀。。。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不是吧。。。这本书给大二，大三，大四的人看的呀。。。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我折腾的不是某个字体的渲染效果
<imadper> cfy: 具体数学?
<jiero> Freebuilder: 而是最好的渲染效果。
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<Freebuilder> jiero, 上回弄的是字体分类这个维度，效果是网页说要宋体就显示宋体，要黑体就显示黑体
<jiero> cfy: 蹭饭呀
<cfy> jiero: - -！
<jiero> Freebuilder: 因为中文就这样吧—— 英文三种 Sans， Sans Serif，Monospace
<jiero> Freebuilder: 本来就是因为没个标准。。。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 这回折腾的是语言这个维度，同类字体，简体中文网页显示大陆风格字形，繁体网页显示港台字形，日文网页显示日本风格字形
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我加了四中 CJK 类
<jiero> Freebuilder: 那个是也定义好了，以前不经常用上日韩的字体，所以我都把日韩的删掉。
<roylez_> adam8157 MeaCulpa http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327159/
<jiero> Freebuilder: 额，不是有核定优先级么
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 教你如何分辨基佬和欧洲人 - AcFun.tv
<jiero> roylez。。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 你啥时候来的，为啥我没找到你登录信息
<Freebuilder> jiero, 现成的配置太乱，常出问题
<roylez_> jiero: Gay佬
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 在你之前呗。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 中文网页本不该出现日本字体的
<jiero> roylez_ 基老
<jiero> Freebuilder: 恩。恩？嗯。。。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 那个通过网页编码确定的吧。
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 20:39 < CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ .. 找 羅姐 強姦你
<Freebuilder> jiero, 不是
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 这个你看到过没？
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy: 反正你们俩太相似了
<dddyyyyyyyy> jiero: 谁？
<ysyk> 。。。。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 恩。我好久没管字体了。以前用过 M+
<jiero> dddyyyyyyyy 和 CyrusYzGTt 太像了
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不像
<adam8157> roylez_: 哈哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: 欧洲人真悲催
<roylez_> adam8157: 我要把这个给我的应该同事看
<roylez_> adam8157: 英国同事
<jiero> roylez_ 欧洲的。
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse/sort-by-votes
<sevk> adam8157,啥网址y All commands sorted by votes | commandlinefu.com
<roylez_> adam8157: 前十大部分都会，而且都是自己悟出来的。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: mtr没见过
<roylez_> adam8157: mtr没啥意思
<adam8157> roylez_: 空格加命令的好
<roylez_> adam8157: 知道很久了
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux 的市场份额 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=371100 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaohuangyou — 2012-04-15 22:12
<roylez_> adam8157: 你总是很奥特，唉
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 锻炼洗澡去了
 * adam8157 afk
<ysyk> 网速不行，太折磨人了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327261/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【NBA】最炫民族风，詹姆斯领衔！奥胖威武！ - AcFun.tv
<\b> alvin_rxg: 气筒没法打气…………要买转换器
<adam8157> roylez_: 来个重口的
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<roylez_> adam8157: ==啊
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac327270/
<sevk> roylez_,啥网址y 【汪片】兵哥哥，不来一发么~ - AcFun.tv
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<Freebuilder> 论坛图片查看方式改了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 有那种适合新手看得, 非基系列的, 瞎狗眼的么
<roylez_> adam8157: 又要非基，又要瞎狗眼？
<roylez_> adam8157: 你是给别人看的么？
<roylez_> adam8157: 随便找几个以前我发给你的啊，比如热血男儿系列
<dddyyyyyyyy> 看到我也想发了
<dddyyyyyyyy> http://www.jkforum.net/thread-375510-1-1.html
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 你們覺得正妹一定要配帥哥嗎＞＜？ - 去死去死團 - 捷克論壇 - 分享你的世界
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<dddyyyyyyyy> 。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 希望明天有个好天气
<ysyk> 天天好天气
<perol> Any people here?
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 原来irssi也没提示，
<perol> 什么提示？
<hoxily1> perol, 这么晚了还不睡?
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 刚才/query没看见，因为irssi没提示
<ysyk> dddyyyyyyyy: 没notify？
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 没
<perol> 正准备洗澡睡觉
<perol> 没事上来看看
<dddyyyyyyyy> 还是web irc好
<ysyk> 电池快没电了
<dddyyyyyyyy> 可惜能上web irc的浏览器都被占用了。。。
<hoxily1> perol, 祝你做个好梦.
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 你用啥上的
<ysyk> ubuntu默认的
<perol> ok，洗澡去了，大家继续
<ysyk> 我也准备下了
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 我们以前见过吗？
<ysyk> 没
<ysyk> 我很少在线
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 你啥时候来这的？
<gebjgd> ysyk: dddyyyyyyyy 爱上你了
<ysyk> 去年来过一段时间
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> ysyk: 他搞基的
<ysyk> 昨天又来了
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 没印象，感觉你和 CyrusYzGTt 是一类人，
<ysyk> 你去搞吧
<gebjgd> ysyk: 你是二代？
<ysyk> 啥
<gebjgd> ysyk: dddyyyyyyyy | ysyk: 没印象，感觉你和 CyrusYzGTt 是一类人，
<ysyk> ？？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..怎麼都說跟我一樣，，難道我要學 盤古 那傻逼去開天闢地創世
<gebjgd> ysyk: CyrusYzGTt 是二代 无业游民 小学文化水平
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: |果然很邪恶
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈。原來你記得我的真話
<ysyk> 我有工作呀
<gebjgd> ysyk: dddyyyyyyyy 认为你也是
<gebjgd> ysyk: 哦 那不一样
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: ...
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 你该吃晚饭了把
<ysyk> gebjgd: 在那一半球
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 恩 刚睡醒午觉
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 撸管那家伙是个德国佬
<ysyk> 德国的呀，还遇到过泰国人
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 终于和Ritchie一起把Unix给整出来了，他说，在那个月里“我每27~28个小时才睡一次，每次就睡6个小时”，“虽然如此，仍然精神饱满”，也听不见孩子哭闹了，老婆也不催着上床睡觉交公粮了，“
<ysyk> 那个泰国人说中文特好
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: （看来要想在科研上干一番事业出来，光有热情还不够，老婆孩子回娘家也是必须的。。。）
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 你一天交几回公粮呀
<ysyk> dddyyyyyyyy: 这是什么
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: http://www.haogongju.net/art/844818
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy,啥网址y 【原】书摘：大神和他的朋友们——《Coder at Work》审稿有感 - 好工具站长分享平台
<dddyyyyyyyy> C语言和它的衍生品们“毒害”了一代又一代的青年的思想
<sig100> 何以见得？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这学期去学制造管风琴...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 居然能算学分
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<dddyyyyyyyy> 他在开发Unix的过程中，还发明了B语言，这玩意儿后来被Ritchie发展为C语言，C语言和它的衍生品们“毒害”了一代又一代的青年的思想，几乎霸占了整个编程语言的江山。同样今天也很难在操作系统领域中找到不属于Unix和它后代们的异类。对整个计算机业界产生了如此深远的影响，所以，Thompson拿到图灵奖也的确是实至名归。
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 你哑了？
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 还是撸管撸虚了？
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你还没睡？出来聊会
<ysyk> 他自称自己“所有的无论是正式还是非正式的工作都是用C语言完成的"
<using9> 哈哈,总得让人家休息吧
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 在看小說呢，， 下次不知道幾時才能接觸網絡。。
<dddyyyyyyyy> 。。。他刚睡完午觉，休息个毛
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 苦B的娃
<ysyk> CyrusYzGTt: 你的网也狠悲剧？
<using9> dddyyyyyyyy: 休息是一种美德
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以考虑用手机上
<CyrusYzGTt> yall§ 要工作。。 工地 挖土的，
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 荒山野嶺，，信號不好
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 你对他那句话有疑问？
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你可以买个mp4以便晚上撸管用
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 工程款還木有收到，，看來 要維權了，，
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<ysyk> no
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 沒辦法 欺行霸市 的都這樣
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以联系联系你那个在政府部门工作的老爸了
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ ..我那老爸不是 政府部門的，，
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 那是啥部门
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 沒有部門，，
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。没有部门是哪个部门
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 就是 個 渣
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你老爸不是政府工作人员吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 不是，，
<using9> dddyyyyyyyy: 别逼急了
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 那是啥人？
<GhostBoat> 这里可以求片吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> using9: 什么逼急了？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 是的話，就好了，，我就可以隨便找個喜歡的女人強姦了
<dddyyyyyyyy> GhostBoat: 可以
<GhostBoat> 你们可以发图片吗
<dddyyyyyyyy> GhostBoat: 可以
<GhostBoat> 怎么发？
<dddyyyyyyyy> GhostBoat: 发链接
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 额，那你老爸是干吗的
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 不清楚，，
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你不知道你老爸是谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 我也想知道，， 如果知道我就幫媽媽告老爸
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 你妈也不知道你爸是谁？
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 知道，不過 錢財 和財產就不清楚，， 估計我那垃圾老爸 將我媽的首飾都拿去了，，
<dddyyyyyyyy> CyrusYzGTt: 哎呀，怎么会这样呢，你竟然不知道你老爸的名字，你有兄弟姐妹吗
<CyrusYzGTt> dddyyyyyyyy§ 知道，不過 錢財 和財產就不清楚，， 估計我那垃圾老爸 將我媽的首飾都拿去了，，
<fishoneeyed> whois dddyyyyyyyy
<acfun> 【求助】 ubuntu11.10进入控制台login的时候老显示密码错误。
<dddyyyyyyyy> fishoneeyed: ?
<acfun> 高手都下线了么
<fishoneeyed> dddyyyyyyyy: 没什么。
<acfun> exit
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 今天刚交完
<ysyk> gebjgd: 交公粮
<gebjgd> ysyk: 恩 公粮
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 是刚刚交完吧。lol
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 对
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 很爽
 * CyrusYzGTt 鑑定 dddyyyyyyyy 是高級五毛的路過
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt: 慧眼
<ysyk> CyrusYzGTt: 刚才那句话是怎么弄出来的
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 据说外国女人在做时，会说oh fuck ,oh my god
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 还有fuck this 或fuck某人的名字
<ysyk> gebjgd: 是德国本地人？
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: oh yes oh god oh ... yep...oh my god
<dddyyyyyyyy> 岛国片里一般很少说话，顶多喊个亚麻得，欧美貌似一直在说
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 你实验过了？
<gebjgd> ysyk: 不是 偷渡来的
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 额，正在观摩学习
<alvin_rxg> 正方辩题：人为他人而活。 反方辩题：人为自己而活。此为背景。 反方提问正方：对方辩友既然是为了他人而活，那你能给我买个鸡腿么？ 正方：。。。能 反方：那你别比了，现在去买吧。 正方：······
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 街上找个女的试试看
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 直接上
<ysyk> dddyyyyyyyy: 上吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: procedure  TForm1.Button1Click(Sender:  TObject);
<dddyyyyyyyy>   begin
<dddyyyyyyyy>       self.IdUDPClient1.Active  :=  false;
<dddyyyyyyyy>       self.IdUDPClient1.Active  :=  True;
<dddyyyyyyyy>       self.IdUDPClient1.Send('hello  my  friend');
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 这是啥语言
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 多贴点
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd:     procedure  IdUDPServer1UDPRead(Sender:  TObject;  AData:  TStream;
<dddyyyyyyyy>               ABinding:  TIdSocketHandle);
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 继续贴
<dddyyyyyyyy> var
<dddyyyyyyyy>       Form1:  TForm1;
<dddyyyyyyyy>    
<dddyyyyyyyy>   implementation
<dddyyyyyyyy>    
<sevk> dddyyyyyyyy:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 太听话了
<ysyk> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 是啥语言？
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 不知道
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 女的在喊fuck you ,男的在拍女的屁屁，然后女的在向男的小dd吐口水
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 额，你学的是啥语言
<gebjgd> dddyyyyyyyy: 你猜
<ysyk> dddyyyyyyyy: 这个是过程语言吧
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: 你去过那个啥哥廷根大学没
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 不知道，
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 我很少学语言
<ysyk> dddyyyyyyyy: 你学啥
<dddyyyyyyyy> ysyk: 啥也不学，
<piggybox> 看着像Delphi
<dddyyyyyyyy> piggybox: 额，我猜可能是，里面出现了unit  Unit1;  var begin end之类的词
<ysyk> 是delphi
<\b> dddyyyyyyyy: delphi?
<\b> 我用的第一个画 gui 的工具
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: 我猜着是
<\b> 不用猜了，就是。 TObject TForm 就是 VCL 的东西
<dddyyyyyyyy> 哦，貌似现在用Delphi的很少了，记得貌似六年前Delphi和PHP的广告在很多论坛上都有
<dddyyyyyyyy> 自己可以写ip头向对方发出链接吗？
<dddyyyyyyyy> 我还是睡觉去吧，明天还得上课
<dddyyyyyyyy> \b: bye
<dddyyyyyyyy> gebjgd: ysyk 你们两个有搞基的潜质，我看好你们哦，lol
<ysyk> .........
<satnosun> 我刚安装完arch，屏幕上经常出来错误提示：[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 32
<satnosun> 请问是怎么回事？
<alvin_rxg> drm 貌似和 x 相關
<satnosun> 要不我重装x试试
<satnosun> 上次装的时候也没出现这个问题啊，诡异……
<satnosun> 先谢谢啦，明天再捣鼓
<alvin_rxg> satnosun: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/post/151490/#p151490
<sevk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: [SOLVED] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 130 (Page 1) - Help & Support (Stable) - CrunchBang Linux Forums
<alvin_rxg> 折騰 archlinux 的一般都有解決方案
<satnosun> 多谢多谢~~~
<savr> anyone awake?
<savr> will the markets be open on the may holiday?
<alvin_rxg> mostly yes
<savr> alvin_rxg, if they are closed it only will be on Tuesday?
<savr> no more week long closures like pre-2007
<alvin_rxg> shops have no holiday.
<alvin_rxg> but not these irons
<savr> alvin_rxg, almost every market closes for the chinese new year
<alvin_rxg> that's right.
<alvin_rxg> when new year, ppl run home. but 1.may won't.
<savr> yeah
<savr> by the chinese new year even locals will close shop
<savr> since they can't get any work done
<savr> factories closed etc
<alvin_rxg> factories must close for somedays...when every holidays come
<alvin_rxg> i love books.                 am reading book                       i hate books...
<cleamoon> we begin to use english now?
<savr> yes cleamoon
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 蛋疼？
<mugebjgd> savr 蛋疼？
<savr> the Americans want in on your dirty talk
<mugebjgd> no amerlicano
<cleamoon> mugebjgd: go read the log...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 健身房 没
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 没有log 手机
<alvin_rxg> he's from australia..
<cleamoon> who's from australia?
<alvin_rxg> savr
<savr> in Australia ;)
<savr> Hu is on first base?
<cleamoon> savr: can you speak chinese?
<savr> some words in pinyin
<cleamoon> ok
<savr> names of cities in proper chinese
<savr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Who's_on_First%3F
<sevk> savr ⇪ t: Who's on First? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<alvin_rxg> 有啥更好的文档么？  file:///usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kdevelop/reference/CPLUSPLUS/cref.html
<mugebjgd> 啥玩意
<mugebjgd> 靠 又胖了
<savr> ubuntu needs more users in china
<mugebjgd> 到米国还不更胖
<savr> great linux OS
<mugebjgd> savr we dont use ubuntu
<mugebjgd> savr the worst distr on this world
<binker> 大家好阿
<binker> 在干嘛嗯
<binker> 话说过几天Ubuntu就要推出正式版的12.04LTS了
<mugebjgd> 撸管
<wallee> 除了这里，还有没有中文的irc
<binker> 有阿
<mugebjgd> binker 有啥新特性？
<mugebjgd> wallee #archlinux-cn
<binker> 特性不多
<binker> 就是加以完善
<mugebjgd> binker 那有什么可期待的？
<binker> 以提升用户的使用体验
<wallee> mugebjgd: 那个不行
<binker> 嗯，
<mugebjgd> 事事无完美
<wallee> mugebjgd: 没什么人，debian也是，没人
<binker> 还增加一个新的功能
<binker> 呵呵
<wallee> 我退一下近来
<binker> 用来管理远程集群主机的
<mugebjgd> wallee arch的热闹多了 和
<binker> 完全图形界面
<mugebjgd> binker 你用？
<mugebjgd> arch群和 gtalk群合并了
<mugebjgd> 所以热闹的很
<mugebjgd> 一群pyer
<binker> 可以批量给成千上万的主机系统更新软件包
<binker> 我在用U10.04
<mugebjgd> binker 病壳儿？
<binker> NO
<binker> 呵呵
<mugebjgd> 回家吃饭
<binker> 老大
<binker> 现在几点了
<binker> 吃什么饭啊啊？
<binker> 半夜了
<mugebjgd> binker 时差
<binker> 老大你在西半球阿
<binker>  
<binker> 嘿嘿
<wallee> 来了
<wallee> weechat不能分别设置中英文字体
<wallee> windows也没法分别设置
<wallee> 英文好看了中文丑了
<wallee> 英文用courier new,中文用楷体
<alvin_rxg> windows?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 5s?
<savr> bye bye chinese people
<savr> has there ever been a war in between #ubuntu-cn and #ubuntu-jp :D
<gebjgd> savr: Ubuntu = the disto of loser
<gebjgd> savr: XD
<savr> ubuntu = linux underneath
<binker> 如何找到主题文件？
<savr> and great development and web browsing on top
<binker> 系统默认的主题文件放在什么目录下面？
<gebjgd> binker:  什么叫主题文件？
<binker> Ubuntu
<savr> bye
<wallee> 重新近来了一下
<wallee> cygwin下weechat用起来比较蛋疼
<binker> 就是主题的文件包放在什么地方
<wallee> 你们再说什么
<binker> 我想找来微调
<gebjgd> wallee: 我在公司用CYGWIN irssi
<gebjgd> wallee: 用mintty
<wallee> irssi没weechat好用，个人感觉
<wallee> gebjgd: 对，我也用mintty
<wallee> mintty问题是中英文字体不能分开设置
<wallee> 像emacs/vim那样，可以分开设置CJK可默认字体就好了
<gebjgd> wallee: irssi挺好的 直接用雅黑就行了
<gebjgd> wallee: 你可以上Mactype
<wallee> gebjgd: 雅黑也不好看
<gebjgd> wallee: 有个包 就好很多了
<wallee> gebjgd: mscorefonts?
<gebjgd> wallee: win上凑合
<wallee> gebjgd: 我觉得英文就要用courier new，中文就要楷体好看
<gebjgd> wallee: Google - mactype
<wallee> gebjgd: 在GNU/Linux下，ukai就很不错，对中英文显示都行
<gebjgd> wallee: 字体是口味问题 不讨论
 * gebjgd 吃饭
<wallee> gebjgd: 我看看
<wallee> gebjgd: tks.
<wallee> gebjgd: 看了，不太好。
<wallee> 测试一下
<wallee> 没其他的
<sevk> wallee, .. ..  ㍛ 
<gebjgd> 蛋疼？
<fishoneeyed> gebjgd: 老婆呢？
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 我想你老婆了
<gebjgd> fishoneeyed: 告诉她 我想她了
<fivesheep_> yo gebjgd
<cleamoon__> yo i'm not gebjgd
<fivesheep_> cleamoon__: ....
<cleamoon__> what's the time in usa?
<fivesheep_> cleamoon__: almost 3 PST
<fivesheep_> cleamoon__: 在翻看 瓜瓜草草的八卦新闻 lol
<fivesheep_> 康师傅看来是不保了
<cleamoon__> ...
<fivesheep_> 瓜瓜果果
<cleamoon__> who's 康师傅?
<fivesheep_> 周永康
<fivesheep_> cleamoon__: 这场大龙凤 你竟然不知道?
<cleamoon__> ...
<cleamoon__> i don't think he is going down.
<sevk>  06:02
<fivesheep_> cleamoon__: 政治斗争很险恶的. 一子错
<fivesheep_> 满盘皆落索
<cleamoon__> he is going to quit soon so he won't be punished.
<fivesheep_> will see
<cleamoon__> will see
<cleamoon__> and it does not matter
<fivesheep_> cleamoon__: just like watching a movie, have fun, and wish chinese people best luck
<cleamoon__> yes...
<cleamoon__> it's like: gg gl hf and go
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: what
<fivesheep_> cleamoon: what's the time over there?
<cleamoon> it's 00:20
<Inode_LF> 哈哈2012年4月16日06时39分03秒
<cleamoon> Inode_LF: what has happened?
<Inode_LF> cleamoon now you see,I can connect the internet without LAN
<cleamoon> ... so?
<Inode_LF> cleamoon 我自制的信号接收器，收到了图书馆的免费wifi,
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-08
<stock-cn> 请问debian的根目录越来越大了，快20G了，怎么办哦。/home又是单独分区的
<stock-cn> 不知道要清理什么了！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • WIN7里面装的ubuntu 每次开机需要先开开WIN7系统 然后重启才能打开ubuntu 求解决方案！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418659 12.10真心不好用 还不如12.04 坐等13.04发布 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rainbowlay — 2013-04-08 7:47
<GentleHonker> 大家早上好！tp e430 c 安装ubuntuAMD64 11.04 出现这样的问题？光盘与移动引盘都出现这种情况！ 求救  谢谢！http://c.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/wh%3D600%2C800/sign=1323d69d38dbb6fd250eed2039148720/2cf5e0fe9925bc311e9963fe5fdf8db1ca13708b.jpg
<GentleHonker> 大家早上好！tp e430 c 安装ubuntuAMD64 11.04 出现这样的问题？光盘与移动引盘都出现这种情况！ 求救 谢谢！http://c.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/wh%3D600%2C800/sign=1323d69d38dbb6fd250eed2039148720/2cf5e0fe9925bc311e9963fe5fdf8db1ca13708b.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求vim的配色方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418660 看到有人在google+上说了把terminal调成半透明状可以用来看后面的文档，提高效率，但是字体的有点不清楚，求一套合理的配色方案，谢谢！ 本人现在用的是vivid chalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 slimbloody — 2013-04-08 8:51
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> iMadper: 看了下昨晚的log，大半夜的各种炫耀啊
<GentleHonker> 大家好，TP E430C 安装Ubuntu 11.04 出现这种情况，请问下大家是怎么回事？http://c.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/pic/item/2cf5e0fe9925bc311e9963fe5fdf8db1ca13708b.jpg
<GentleHonker> 大家好，TP E430C 安装Ubuntu 11.04 出现这种情况，请问下大家是怎么回事？http://c.hiphotos.baidu.com/zhidao/pic/item/2cf5e0fe9925bc311e9963fe5fdf8db1ca13708b.jpg
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 12.10安装wine失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418661 刚装了英文版的系统，想安装wine1.5，wine的ppa源也加了。但还是有如下提示的问题(网上下的另一网友的，但我的英文版意思差不多)： longer@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install wine1.4 正在读取软件包列表... 完成正在分析软件包的 …
<GentleHonker> ^k^: 你好  搞基么？
<airead> 这里有没有真搞基的？
<MeaCulpa> 估计没有
<airead> airead, 哦
<MeaCulpa> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B009WEY4UW/ref=pe_299452_45974792_pe_epc__1p_6_ti
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ HP 惠普 ENVY 6-1103TX 15.6英寸笔记本电脑(i5-3317U 4G 500G+32G SSD ATI HD7670M 2G DDR3 Win8 黑色+红色)-报价 价格 多少钱-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<MeaCulpa> 国内还没卖ENVY7
<MeaCulpa> ATI...win8...算了，尼玛
<freeflying> gfrog: 昨天为啥说ovs是一坨啊，有啥特别的原因？
<MeaCulpa> http://hackoftheday.securitytube.net/2013/04/my-code-made-it-to-hollywood-movie.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ SecurityTube.net Hack of the Day: My Code made it to a Hollywood Movie
<gfrog> freeflying: 感觉丫不爽罢了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 看着就像是一堆搞网络的人硬塞给linux一个这种玩意。
<freeflying> gfrog: 人家又不是转搞给linux的
<gfrog> freeflying: 那好吧。。 难怪看起来跟linux的风格不太一样呢。
<john____1> 哈哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过他们的内核模块已经进入linux mainline里了
<MeaCulpa> http://dooloo.info/p/QEY
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: 嘟噜 | Dream girl. vim, mac的用途...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: http://dooloo.info/p/QEY #这妹子太sexy了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 叔儿，上班呢。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 程序员，健康的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 看了你就知道了
<gfrog> freeflying: 总感脚ovs这块儿东西做的怪怪的。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 不敢看
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 叔人格担保
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: lol
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 绝对是dream girl哦
<john____1> -_-
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 女人还是干点别的吧
<MeaCulpa> 人家3窗口的vim呢，估计是ctag
<MeaCulpa> 主要是茶杯垫太传神了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 女汉子
<piggybox> 不一定是女的吧
<MeaCulpa> 我想呢，为啥vim默认的色彩方案里有hello kitty
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: ...你别说了，一大早心情被你破坏~~
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 罪过罪过
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 肩膀和腰腿部曲线还是看得出是妹子的
<MeaCulpa> dooloo废掉了...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: fedora-zh看上去好正式阿，怪不得你们都不去，还开会议呢...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: lol
 * MeaCulpa 觉得自己步入专业人士行列了，家里很久没有Linux了，开了电脑就是进windows玩游戏
<john____1> join #fedora-zh
<UbuntuTalk> [duke] ifcon
<john____1> 怎么去#ubuntu-tw看不到完整的字???
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 社区的会，总是搞翻译啥的，无聊透了。
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 早 
<imtxc> roylez: 早
<UbuntuTalk> [duke] -stop 9d
<adam8157> 办公室就我一个人 sigh...
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜有单间办公室的人
<freeflying> adam8157: 不是周一人最多吗
<adam8157> freeflying: 显然不是啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 昨天俩人 今天一个
<adam8157> =,=
<imtxc> 这些个壕们 就知道炫耀。。。
<MeaCulpa> 膜拜
<freeflying> 最近怎么老收不到支付宝的验证码呢，联通开始搞淘宝了？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于Openfetion 无法登录的一个解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418664 发个飞信时,发现OpenFection不能正常登录了(密码正确却无法登录显示无法登录，错误的密码还提示密码不对，再网页登录Ｗeb还能登录)..... 解决方法：发现此软件需要"清理一下主文件夹目录 …
<imtxc> freeflying: 因为侯总买了太多东西吓到了淘宝，他们以为你的号被盗了
<imtxc> 这是安全措施
<freeflying> lol
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
<gfrog> adam8157: 死基铛
<adam8157> ..
 * happyaron ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<happyaron> gfrog: 
<gfrog> GNUdog: 狗狗竟然在？
<MeaCulpa> 哇基狗周游世界中百忙还抽身来irc
<adam8157> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> adam8157: 阿当
<adam8157> happyaron: 求请客啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 还没消息啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 我也想啊
<adam8157> happyaron: =,=
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 擦，居然有 arp-scan 这个软件。。。。 那我这两天不是白搞了么…… 抄去
<icook_> hello
<icook_> 上午好！
<^k^> icook_, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<adam8157> iMadper: 蓝牙鼠标好贵
<iOpera> adam8157: 有西装贵？
<adam8157> iOpera: 没买过西装
<adam8157> =,=
<iOpera> nnnnd 现在的衣服，咋都这么贵了。
<iOpera> 吓死人的。。
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕铛铛
<iOpera> 噶嘛
 * palomino|working 轻捏ee
 * palomino|working momo gfrog 
 * palomino|working momo adam8157 
<gfrog> palomino|working: 破马沃king
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<iMadper> adam8157: 蓝牙??
<adam8157> iMadper: 系啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 这回你问住我了... 没了解过... 
<iMadper> iOpera: 你查快递了吗?
<iOpera> 额。没查。那手机上，不好查。
<gfrog> adam8157: 帽帽今年发无线键鼠了
<adam8157> gfrog: 为啥没有无线无小键盘正常非IBM键位的机械键盘啊
<iOpera> 无线的，都是低档的吧。
<adam8157> iOpera: http://item.jd.com/177978.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【微软无线便携蓝影4000】微软（Microsoft） 无线便携蓝影4000 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper> adam8157: 我了个去... 你这要求真高... 
<iOpera> 前天，买了一堆键帽。彩色的。
<iOpera> ms的，重来不买。 adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: 有是有, 不过不便宜就是了. 
<gfrog> adam8157: 你要求太多了。
<adam8157> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/423478.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【罗技M185】罗技（Logitech）M185 无线鼠标 黑色灰边【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper> adam8157: 这货是蓝牙的???????
<adam8157> iMadper: 不是
<adam8157> iMadper: 蓝牙买不起...
<iOpera> adam8157: 自从我买了平的那种鼠标后，再也不习惯罗锅鼠标了。
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.14.AfTChq&id=14126998195 无线, 没有小键盘
<gfrog> adam8157: 买罗技500羊以上的蓝牙鼠，不然乃用三个月就会想屎的。
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 包邮送豪礼 NEO 87 Zelia 竞神 2二代 无线有线双模机械键盘无冲-淘宝网
<iOpera> 鼠标高了，真鼠标手的
<icook_> arch新手求帮助...
<adam8157> 这里到底是啥channel 哈哈
<icook_> ubuntu频道...
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iOpera> arch的，自己看wiki去
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
<iOpera> 乐乐
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<adam8157> 乐乐
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 iOpera
<icook_> 没找到相关wiki....
<iOpera> 可乐
<iOpera> 。
<adam8157> .
<iOpera> icook: 那直接问。这里有arch的人
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.117.DJqgak&id=3503129790
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 正品盒装行货 罗技Logitech V470 无线笔记本蓝牙鼠标 无线鼠标-淘宝网
<iMadper> icook: 问题呢? 找半天也没找到你在问什么.
<iOpera> iMadper: 有到货。只是不知道是不是你的东西。
<icook_> arch安装完成后挂载根目录失败,root用户也米有写权限...
<iMadper> iOpera: 申通? 估计是了. 
<iMadper> icook: 详细点儿? 
<iOpera> 不知道，丢物业了
<icook_> iMadper: 使用systemctl查看后发现home目录挂载失败..
<iMadper> icook: 不是, 你是安装都成功了, 然后重启的时候出现这个, 还是安装到某一步骤的时候出现这个?
<iMadper> iOpera: 估计就是了. 
<iOpera> adam8157: 这个适合你。http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.ENlhIN&id=16922285629
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ EGG 日韩鼠标 蛋形鼠标 有线鼠标 鼠标有线 可爱 女生 笔记本鼠标-淘宝网
<adam8157> iOpera: 尼码
<iOpera> 蛋蛋摸蛋蛋。绝配
<icook_> iMadper: 网络设置出问题了，然后想重写netcfg，发现没有写权限...在使用mount指令查看后发现/挂载点事ro
<iOpera> iMadper: 回家才知道哦
<iMadper> iOpera: 哦. 
<jzheng> LOL
<icook_> iMadper: 已经安装成功了
<iOpera> icook_: 通常只有出错了，/才会被强制挂载成ro.
<iOpera> 看log吧
<icook_> iOpera: 哪个log文件？
<iOpera>  去/var下看，kernel之类的。这不确定。
<iOpera>  /var/log
<iOpera> 或者boot的
<iOpera> 在目录里面grep mount啥的吧
<icook_> 就一个journal 一个old 和一个packman.log...
<iOpera> 那不知道了。arch的log难道就这点?
<iOpera> 你骂该死的archer吧。他们都不出来帮你。
<icook_> 刚转arch...
<iMadper> arch的log不是这么少吧...
<icook_> 不知道，刚装的..就这些...
<iMadper> $: ls /var/log | wc -l  ==>  94
<icook_> readonly filesystem
<iMadper> icook_: 你/什么文件系统?
<icook_> ext4
<iMadper> icook_: 贴你的fstab看看?
<icook_> 马上
<icook_> http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580%3Bcp%3Dtieba%2C10%2C180%3Bap%3Darchlinux%B0%C9%2C90%2C188/sign=dbc08a69b90e7bec23da03e91f15da48/77c6a7efce1b9d161f3b0407f2deb48f8d5464dc.jpg
<icook_> 网页版irc不会传图片...用的链接，见谅..
<iMadper> 没事, 用链接是标准方法. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 今天有啥消息么
<iMadper> adam8157: 暂时还没. 我觉得还是不要我比较好一些. 
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 太扯淡了面的... ccui一直说让我多准备一下c, 结果c就问了一句...
<adam8157> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 中间还跟我说了一句, 我觉得你挺适合去搜狐的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 这是在喷我?
<adam8157> iMadper: 搜狐?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩!
<adam8157> iMadper: 怎么出这么一句
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥意思
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 我也想知道~
<iMadper> adam8157: 因为我做过的东西里面有一个基于朴素贝叶斯的新闻推荐工具. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后他看到我的gitcafe, 就觉得我应该去搜狐. 
<adam8157> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> adam8157: c/perl/shell, 加起来考了一句...
<iMadper> icook_: fstab看上去没问题, 不知道问题在哪儿了. 
<icook_> systemctl结果有用么？
<iMadper> icook_: 我也不确定. 
<yunfan> vim里许多人玩切割
<iMadper> adam8157: 这种patch写个有用? 56d08fef2369d5ca9ad2e1fc697f5379fd8af751
<yunfan> 我就喜欢tab
<iMadper> yunfan: 有工作推荐吗?
<icook_> iMadper: http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/w%3D580%3Bcp%3Dtieba%2C10%2C123%3Bap%3Darchlinux%B0%C9%2C90%2C131/sign=a9081c6332fa828bd1239debcd242244/3ac79f3df8dcd100af976047738b4710b9122f48.jpg
<iMadper> yunfan: 要求薪水5k以上的. 
<icook_> 这个是systemctl的结果...
<adam8157> iMadper: 有用
<iMadper> icook_: mount失败了? 你手动mount试试?
<iMadper> adam8157: 那我能写几个了. 
<iMadper> adam8157: jzheng是你同事??? canonical.
<adam8157> iMadper: 这种patch相当有用吧, 明显的bug...
<adam8157> iMadper: 你猜
<iMadper> adam8157: 看名字有不是yang bai.
<yunfan> iMadper: 你不符合要求 
<adam8157> iMadper: 5K... 周薪么?
<iMadper> yunfan: 要啥要求?
<icook_> iMadper: 怎么手动挂啊...安装时建的挂载点没了
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<yunfan> 我倒确实有个前领导要在帝都开研发中心
<john____1> p/whois iMadper
<yunfan> iMadper: 需要像我这种程序员
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> yunfan: 然后呢?
<adam8157> iMadper: 会py就行了
<iMadper> py = 炮友
<yunfan> iMadper: 但是他有部队背景  而我有政治信仰 所以这事我们没谈拢
<iMadper> 搞毛py!
<adam8157> yunfan: 我擦 不是吧
<yunfan> py 屁眼
<yunfan> adam8157: 你中招了 低调点
<MeaCulpa> ....
<adam8157> iMadper: 如果你能接受创业公司的话, 我可以给你介绍
<iMadper> adam8157: 能接受创业. 不能接受无趣的工作. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 也不能接受学不到东西的工作. 
<yunfan> 其实只要你头脑灵活 喜欢动脑筋 喜欢学东西就行
<iMadper> adam8157: 比如, 我不写errata
<yunfan> 不会py可以花2周学下就可以了
<adam8157> iMadper: 卧薪尝胆啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 那我也要学乳逼, 不学屁眼
<MeaCulpa> errata有啥不好
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 年纪轻轻那么有节操
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 专职写errata, 接受不了呀...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哈哈, 我是开玩笑的~
<yunfan> iMadper: 入逼？ 这个确实好 女孩子都喜欢宝石 谁会喜欢耍蛇的?
<MeaCulpa> 入逼很贵的，比钻石贵
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~
 * iMadper 都是强人... 甘拜下风...
<yunfan> 但是你说自己是 rubyer 比说自己是pythoner好多了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: py都是非码工大牛用的，谁会说自己是pyer
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 入逼倒是码工喜欢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: pypy cpy
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 用py的人恐怕看待rubyer就像Sheldon Cooper看待Howard
<john____1> 大家好!
<^k^> john____1, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 绝对不会是这样 应该是sheldon看另外那个教授 经常刷弄他的那个 上集还出来的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 就是你不得不承认他能力不错 但是又对他严重不满
<yunfan> http://www.linuxandlife.com/2013/04/nvidias-3d-tegra-driver-now-open-sourced.html
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Nvidia's 3D Tegra driver now open sourced ~ Linux and Life
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 呵呵
<john____3> ???ÉÏÑݵçÓ°?
<^k^> john____3 say: ???上演电影? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<john____1> GB2312怎么了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我的意思是，py是少数这样的语言：很多用的人更本不在乎它写起来爽不爽
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 只在乎看起来滑不滑？ 确实蟒蛇看起来挺滑的
<yunfan> adam8157: 反省去了？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 也不是吧，之在乎是不是能快速满足自己paper需求
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不知为何py的数学和科学计算库那么流行
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  作为matlab的免费替代？
<sulit> 谁有apue？
<iMadper> octave 太渣了主要是. 
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 不是一个东西
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 但是可以
<sulit> 谁有apue？
<sulit> 真心的
<sulit> 想问问
<sulit> 前两天还70多，这两天直接长到90多了
<sulit> 木钱的穷学生，买不起。。。
<iMadper> sulit: apue老了... 不少接口都没介绍
<iMadper> sulit: 直接找个lsp看吧. 电子版, 中英文都有.
<cfy> iMadper: lsp是啥？
<iMadper> cfy: 我也不知道.  :-)
<cfy> iMadper: you must be kidding me....
<john____1> 有搞邮件服务器的吗 
<yunfan> 家境贫寒的温州男子朱景04年离开老家，想出门创一番事业，因为连连亏本，朱景9年来风餐露宿乞讨流浪，甚至染上了严重的肺结核。今年3月他被救助站送回老家后得知...前几年家乡搞城中村开发，他已获得700余万元的土地补偿金。
<iMadper> cfy: http://book.douban.com/subject/2247991/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Linux System Programming (豆瓣)
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 因为有许多科学家在用
<john____1> 请问如何收邮件: dovecot+动态ip
<iMadper> 无花果炖排骨和当归熟地炖排骨 2选一, 怎么选?  cfy 
<john____1> 我是伸手党
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 早知道不用BETA版了，今天开机进不了桌面了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418668 unity和kde共存，昨晚还好好的，今天开机，lightdm没问题，但是没有桌面环境选择按钮了，默认kde提示找不到/usr/bin/startkde，再试进入unity就剩个桌面，窗口管理功能失效，上面板，unity面板都 …
<john____1> ...
<john____1> 我掉线了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是阿，大牛太多，霸占了py,还不肯挪窝
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 指望那些只拿编程语言当验证工具的学者去搞，py永不可能成ruby那样
<john____1> ...那是用C写的库吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 科学家大概都懒
<happyaron> ruby不维护兼容性，多悲剧啊。
<happyaron> 没法用
<MeaCulpa> http://www.peacehall.com/news/gb/intl/2013/04/201304081218.shtml#.UWJNSOOkhpg
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 朝鲜声明：没有伟大领袖金正恩的星球是不会存在的
<huntxu> iMadper: 無花果
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.10 JDK配置出错，”权限不够“ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418670 昨天中午照这贴子 http://chainpretty.blog.51cto.com/6114405/1122393 配置jdk成功，java -version正常，晚上为了把docs加进jdk7，改了opt权限，导致原来好好的jdk，权限不够，昨晚一狠心重装了Ubuntu12.10 …
<yunfan> http://dapenti.org/blog/more.asp?name=xilei&id=75593
<cfy> iMadper: ....
<cfy> iMadper: 都不太清楚。。。。
<ofan> yunfan: ....
<ofan> iMadper: 色狒狒
<cfy> ofan: ofan.......
<happyaron> 大写风扇
<ofan> iMadper: 求推荐个音箱，配本子用的
<ofan> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<iMadper> ofan: 多少预算?
<iMadper> ofan: 我最近也在看印象.
<iMadper> huntxu: 恩, 在吃无花果炖排骨.
 * iMadper 喝汤, 一定要相信广东人的选择. 
<ofan> iMadper: 100刀以内，600RMB以下吧，我准备买二手的
<iMadper> ofan: 你买的到睿韵声学的箱子吗?
<iMadper> ofan: 600左右没必要买箱子的. 
<ofan> iMadper: 刚看好了个Bose Companion 2 Series II,结果买不到
<ofan> 没抢到
<ikk-> happyaron: rails 不兼容, ruby2.0还好吧?
<iMadper> ofan: 那东西100刀?
<ofan> iMadper: 二手的$60
<ofan> 60-80吧
<iMadper> ofan: 国内上k了
<happyaron> ikk-: 个人经历是很折腾。。。
<ofan> iMadper: 以前同学用的那个，我听着感觉确实不错
<ofan> iMadper: 真的？
<iMadper> ofan: 恩. 
<iMadper> ofan: 要不我查查去?
<ofan> iMadper: amazon卖新的只要$99
<iMadper> ofan: 其实都不值这个价, 2英寸的全频而已
<ikk-> happyaron: 1.8到1.9真的是折腾
<ofan> iMadper: http://goo.gl/ybPbF
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Bose Companion 2 Series II Multimedia Speaker System: Electronics
<ofan> iMadper: 那有啥推荐的
<ofan> iMadper: 不要太大的，带不走..
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<iMadper> ofan: ms88!! 力荐
<IsoaSFlus> 世界已完蛋~
<ofan> iMadper: 没查到
<iMadper> ofan: http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100002040.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 赵宇为作品 - 睿韵声学 Rhyme Acoustics MS88 音箱系统[2011新版]测评报告 强烈推荐评级 - Soomal.com・数码多
<ofan> iMadper: 貌似这款还是bose最便宜的
<iMadper> ofan: 差不多了. bose的东西贵呀. 
<ofan> iMadper: 国产？
<ofan> iMadper: 好大...
<iOpera> iMadper: 到了。崽崽剪开的。不知道断线没。lol
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 你的bose估计也是这个厂子做的. 
<IsoaSFlus> 你们…这群壕啊……
<iMadper> iOpera: ... ... ...
<ofan> iMadper: bose那个低音很给力，别看箱子小
<IsoaSFlus> 壕啊！！
<IsoaSFlus> 难道没人吐槽么！
<ofan> iMadper: 但我买不到啊
<IsoaSFlus> 你们这群壕！
<iMadper> ofan: jbl duet?
<iMadper> of
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<IsoaSFlus> 好吧
<iMadper> ofan: 10刀, 不会太差. 
<ofan> iMadper: 纳呢？
<ofan> iMadper: 10刀的音箱？
<iMadper> ofan: 恩. 
<IsoaSFlus> 我们能做朋友么，好想仰望一下壕的天空
<ofan> iMadper: 你妹
<MeaCulpa> IsoaSFlus: 有源音箱再贵也是穷人的选择
<iMadper> ofan: 国内卖99.
<iMadper> ofan: 没跟你开玩笑1
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<ofan> iMadper: 估计运输路上就碎了
<IsoaSFlus> 没音箱
<IsoaSFlus> 买不起
<iMadper> ofan: 扯淡, jbl美国牌子.
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ms88是无缘的
<ofan> iMadper: 哦 以为你单手打字打错了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 哦，电脑外接功放？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: USB 胆机？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你也可以用别的音源外接功放
<ofan> iMadper: 造型好时髦
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不行，电脑的光驱太差了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: usb接出来, 得链接dac.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 电脑本身的干扰也太大
<iMadper> ofan: duet有好几代. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 对, 所以, 一般都是外置声卡然后同轴输出, 不过太折腾了, 不如直接数字转盘了
<ofan> http://goo.gl/9DZN0  这个不错啊，还蓝牙的 iMadper 
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Amazon.com: JBL Flip Wireless Bluetooth Speaker (Black): Electronics
<iMadper> ofan: 越来越垃圾了. 
<ofan> ...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 所以还不如买一套hi-fi音响了
<MeaCulpa> 电脑还是留着操机
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: lol~ 是呀, 笔记本hifi很难的. 
<ofan> iMadper: http://goo.gl/1iRuf  duet这造型太差了吧
<MeaCulpa> 拿笔记本光驱读我的CD我还不舍得呢
<iMadper> ofan: 管这么多? 声音不会比你的bose廉价货差的. 便宜那么多.
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 壕就不用舍不得了吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不舍的CD... 抓了镜象再放文件
<happyaron> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: hi-fi有价，唱片无价
<ofan> iMadper: 那个也算廉价货？
<ofan> iMadper: 音质确实很好啊
<iMadper> ofan: 廉价货. 箱子, 一套下来, 3k一下的, 都是廉价货. 不信你问 MeaCulpa 
<ofan> iMadper: 蓝牙的不好么
<iMadper> ofan: 那个, 看上去就蛋疼. 
<ofan> iMadper: 但那个对我来说足够了
<IsoaSFlus> …
<ofan> iMadper: 没你和 MeaCulpa 那么壕
<IsoaSFlus> 壕
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛，各位打开google, 输入what would happen然后看补全
<iMadper> ofan: bose和duet里面选吧, 那个蓝牙真心不行.  
 * MeaCulpa 看看世界人民在担心啥
 * MeaCulpa 这里是，黄石塌陷，地核停转...
<ofan> iMadper: 为啥，蓝牙带宽不行？
<piggybox> MeaCulpa:  lol
<iMadper> ofan: 信号质量就不好吧 
<iMadper> ofan: 这个对比很好. http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100000922.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 夏昆冈作品 - Bose MusicMonitor 与 Creative GigaWorks HD50 对比测评报告 - Soomal.com・数码多
<ofan> iMadper: 不要太高端的
<ofan> 差不多的就行
<iMadper> ofan: hd50很便宜的, 几百块钱
<iMadper> ofan: 我没给你推荐贵的呀...
<ofan> iMadper: tf10的线被我用保鲜膜修好了
<ofan> iMadper: 几百块...
<ofan> 我都一毛一毛的花啊
<iMadper> ofan: 不超过600. 满足你的要求了吧?
<ofan> 赚了点钱才敢买
<ofan> iMadper: 创新的？看上去不错
<IsoaSFlus> …
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司我开的ap，改成了“妹子上wifi微信加....”
<iMadper> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Creative-GigaWorks-Multimedia-BasXPort-Technolgy/dp/B001S14DYO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365398259&sr=8-1&keywords=creative+hd50  这个, 你看看? 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Creative GigaWorks T40 Series II 2.0 Multimedia Speaker System with BasXPort Technolgy: Electronics
<ofan> iMadper: musicmonitor要$300,不考虑
<iMadper> ofan: 恩, 那个是贵. bose的东西死贵死贵的 国内4k
<ofan> 囧
<iMadper> ofan: t40怎么样?
<gfrog> freeflying: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=283649
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 垃圾成色HT060 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<ofan> iMadper: 好像不错，不过评论没bose那个多
<ofan> iMadper: 也太贵
<ofan> 超过100就不想弄了
<iMadper> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RNOHDU/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p147_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0TPG6C1XCPH1YH8R2XKS&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II 2.0 Multimedia Speaker System with BasXPort Technology: Electronics
<ofan> t20价格还凑合
<iMadper> huntxu: 问个问题, 广东人吃无花果炖排骨之类的东西的时候, 无花果也是吃掉吗?
<iMadper> ofan: t12更便宜, 不过太渣了. 我不推荐. 
<ofan> iMadper: 好吧，我还是看看bose那个，ebay上也多，多谢了
<iMadper> :-)
<ofan> iMadper: http://goo.gl/CBuaW $75,如何
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Bose Companion 2 Series II Computer Speakers 017817357975 | eBay
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<ofan> 不是全新，被拆过的
<iMadper> ofan: 我不太喜欢二手. 不过你要是能接受, 这个价格算是不错了
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2013/04/08/work-for-av.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ AV打码师：天天都是YD周一
<ofan> iMadper: 是unused item with defects.. 感觉不靠谱啊
<ofan> iMadper: 一手的贵
<ofan> iMadper: 果然taobao上都1k+
<iMadper> ofan: 是呀, 我一听就知道上k了, 少于1k的都是羊垃圾
<ofan> iMadper: ...
<ofan> 不愧是砖家
<ofan> Bose翻译成博士....
<iMadper> ofan: 对, 很多东西都翻译成博士了
<ofan> 谁有 北京遇上西雅图 高清BT？
 * slucx 发现DELL的本子也不便宜啊…
<iMadper> ofan: 我帮你搜索吧.
<iMadper> ofan: hivi s3w
<iMadper> ofan: 只有枪版, 算了.
<ofan> iMadper: 貌似只有枪版
<iMadper> ofan: 是呀. 
<iMadper> ofan: http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=180&t=273661   看, duet评价很高的
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ [分享] 新買的喇叭 惠威HIVI S3W (第1頁) - 行動影音 - Mobile01
 * imtxc 目睹大壕们烧 hifi
<ofan> imtxc: 比bose那个还高？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 开了个hmc我firefox居然到20% cpu
<imtxc> ofan: 完全不懂啊，你们玩的这都太高端了
<freeflying> gfrog: kvm用磁盘泡在lvm上和虚拟的性能差别大不
<iMadper> ofan: kef x300a   小音箱, 适合你. 
<ofan> imtxc: orz.. 返修的duet 才$34
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？
<gfrog> freeflying: 你说虚拟的disk跟物理磁盘？
<iMadper> ofan: 别逗了, 这也叫便宜?!
<gfrog> freeflying: 有差别。
<ofan> iMadper: 比bose那个便宜很多啊
<ofan> iMadper: 不是说1k一下都是渣么
<freeflying> gfrog: 能差多少
<gfrog> freeflying: 我手上没数据，但是ide的比物理硬盘差很多。
<iMadper> ofan: 之前华硕买电脑, 送duet, 很多js扣下来不送. 然后单独去买, 原价600的音箱, 就给卖到了100. lol~ 赠品~
<gfrog> freeflying: virtio好不少，貌似接近物理硬盘。
<gfrog> freeflying: virtio-scsi的数据还没看到
<freeflying> gfrog: virtio现在这么牛逼啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，等我找下。
<gfrog> freeflying: 18摸似乎有公开测试数据。
<imtxc> iMadper: 来，给咱推荐个10-13存的，ips的，高分的，除了apple的， 高配的，好看的笔记本
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 推荐费拿来
<palomino|working> .......
<palomino|working> chrome pixel
<imtxc> iMadper: 入手之后才有啊
<gfrog> imtxc: mba
<palomino|working> 因为没别的高分的了
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.40&id=16067451701
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 美国代购 Sony/索尼 SVZ13115FCB SVZ13117FCX SVZ13116GXX 4核心-淘宝网
<freeflying> palomino|working: lol
<iMadper> palomino|working: 你太弱了, 破马~  http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.40&id=16067451701
<ofan> iMadper: orz，100才$16
<ofan> iMadper: 一顿晚饭钱。。。
<iMadper> ofan: 对呀, 而且是全新. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 哇不错
<palomino|working> 1080P也算高分啊- - iMadper 
<imtxc> palomino|working: 那个chrome的没网可以用么
<gfrog> freeflying: http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/topic/liaat/liaatbestpractices_pdf.pdf
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/pdf", 长度=>635.37 kiB}
<gfrog> freeflying: 找block io那段
<palomino|working> 不知道，也许能刷个ubuntu啥的 imtxc 
<ofan> iMadper: 果然是js
<iMadper> imtxc: 1.18kg, 1080p, 13寸, 四核i7, ssd *2 , 1g/s的读取速度. 还有啥挑剔的?!
<ofan> iMadper: 成本估计也就几十块
<freeflying> gfrog: thx
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> ofan: 箱子成本不会太高的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩 看起来很壕
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这是啥
<yunfan> iMadper: alienware x51 预装ubuntu + stream 低配的3k+ RMB
<MeaCulpa> 屏小
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 啥? 笔记本呀... http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.5.0.40&id=16067451701
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 美国代购 Sony/索尼 SVZ13115FCB SVZ13117FCX SVZ13116GXX 4核心-淘宝网
<yunfan> imtxc: 高配的8k+
<ofan> 买还是不买..
<iMadper> yunfan: 哦, 是吗? 我不了解. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不是我的菜，屏太小
<gfrog> freeflying: http://pic.dhe.ibm.com/infocenter/lnxinfo/v3r0m0/topic/liaav/LPCKVMSSPV2.1.pdf
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 我喜欢小的~
<yunfan> 昨晚的新闻 你当然不了解了
<imtxc> yunfan: 那货是高清屏幕不
<yunfan> imtxc: i've no idea 
<iMadper> yunfan: 我看到标题了, 没点进去. 
 * gfrog 18摸写文档的功力果然牛逼，帽帽跟他比起来差多了。 cc MeaCulpa roylez 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 玩游戏不爽，不过分辨率应该不低
<yunfan> imtxc: 要高清 买个nexus 10配个键盘不就行了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 用live usb安装ubuntu 12.04 LTS 时，是否已带有LVM功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418671 官网下载iso文件制作的live usb。 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-08 13:27
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 1080p够用了. palomino|working 要求太高了
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是好东西?
<imtxc> 外星人看起来太大了
<yunfan> 昨天升级ubuntu 居然开始预装麻将了 额
<yunfan> 还不如预装个minecraft反正也不大 却很好玩
<iMadper> imtxc: 就我推荐的那个, 有啥挑剔的没?
<palomino|working> 他提到苹果，我自然以为是要求跟mbp retina差不多的屏才算高分... iMadper 
<imtxc> 还是google家这个看着好 
<imtxc> iMadper: 样子不无爱
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么长的跟那种超级本一样
<iMadper> palomino|working: 哦, 那就没有了.. 就那俩东西.
<MeaCulpa> 话说现在都用SSD硬盘？ 寿命有多久？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买白色的呀
<palomino|working> 能全盘写入1000次以上 iMadper 
<yunfan> palomino|working: 好高级
<palomino|working> 所以容量越大寿命越长 iMadper 
 * MeaCulpa 装linux的话都跑内存了，倒也无妨，win主要用来打那些烂游戏，读写多....
<iMadper> palomino|working: 哦, 我帮你转给 MeaCulpa ~ 不是我问的.
<palomino|working> .... iMadper 
<palomino|working> sorry iMadper 
<imtxc> ofan: 果然这里的人对本子的研究比hifi要多，瞬间把你的音响相关的信息淹没了
<palomino|working> 看错认了
<iMadper> palomino|working: :-)
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: palomino|working 现在的directX游戏都是比拼材质，硬盘读写很多，SSD应该能提升不少
<palomino|working> 没错 MeaCulpa 
 * iMadper 不打游戏...
<palomino|working> 换到ssd上之后老滚5加载速度飞快
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不打游戏要Windows和SSD干？
<MeaCulpa> Windows就是用来玩游戏的...
<john____1> 1
<imtxc> iMadper: 我刚看到你推荐的这个价格。。。
<john____1> 2
<palomino|working> 我给我的htpc也配了个ssd... MeaCulpa 
<john____1> 3
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我没这需求呀... 是 imtxc 要推荐笔记本, 我就推荐了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥? 
<gfrog> freeflying: 说实话，block io这部分关联的东西太多了，没个专家级的真心hold不住。
<imtxc> iMadper: 这么贵
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个slides我都看迷糊了。
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 恩，老滚V, 我家的浴室里有好几个美女呢，好的本子可以效果全开看水下乳摇
<huntxu> iMadper: 廣東人的湯剩下的肉都是渣
<palomino|working> 调试android速度快了一些 MeaCulpa 
<palomino|working> LOL MeaCulpa 
<imtxc> ………………
<palomino|working> 老滚5在我双titan面前毫无压力 MeaCulpa 
<iMadper> imtxc: 废话, 你看到配置和重量的时候, 难道没想到价钱? I7-3612QM 4核心8线程, 就这就代表这东西不便宜了.
 * MeaCulpa 好久没老滚V带妹子洗澡了....等买了新本子再装
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<palomino|working> 开会去...
<imtxc> 老滚5？
<palomino|working> 明天见。。
<imtxc> 是个啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 你只跟我要高配置了, 没要求低价格呀.
<palomino|working> the elder scroll 5 imtxc 
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ....牛X游戏
<freeflying> gfrog: RH不很多专家吗
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我帮你转给 imtxc , 不是我问的~
<imtxc> 游戏啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 那为毛文档都是从18摸那来的。。。
<tenzu> 上个推这么费劲
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你以为是啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: RH的不让外传不是吗
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我以为也是游戏呢…… lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要买?
<gfrog> freeflying: 内部我也没瞅见。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你心里价位多少?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以为价格不高呢，这个算了。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 挺不错的游戏，在外拿斧子砍杀，回家盔甲一脱，跳澡堂子和妹子们玩玩
<iMadper> imtxc: 你打算买多少钱的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实我就是想要个好点的屏幕 
<iMadper> imtxc: 蜂鸟s7
<imtxc> iMadper: 还不清楚呢。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 去taobao观望观望
<iMadper> imtxc: 屏幕好的, 都贵. 不用查了. 
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 老滚V连npc的微笑都有人嫌弃不爽作mod...
<imtxc> 果然
<iMadper> imtxc: 风鸟s7基本是最便宜的高分ips屏笔记本了. 
<imtxc> 1080p 就8k+了
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * imtxc 咳嗽了，要被隔离了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你提到这个 我想到GTA他们开发了个很有技术含量的东西 让npc讲话的时候表情配合台词表现得更自然
<yunfan> 当然 这个能减小游戏体积也不错
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当X岁！
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩...但是GTA不如老滚开放
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 老滚III开始，玩mod就成了主业了
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个slides把kvm吹爆了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 目测kvm性能确实不错，
<tenzu> adam8157: 我终于下到了G记内部学习材料
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 玩游戏而已 不要计较那么多
<tenzu> 我容易么我
<gfrog> freeflying: 当然丫可能有忽悠的可能。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 还是vim乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418672 使用ctags时，需要在多个跳转选项中选择（中文注释是乱码），如果需要跳转的行有中文，跳转也会失败 编码设置如下 Code: lang messages zh_CN.UTF-8 "解决consle输出乱码 set encoding=utf-8 "Vim 内部使用的编码，包括缓冲区，菜单（消 …
<adam8157> tenzu: Gè®°?
<yunfan> tenzu: 菊花了？
<gfrog> tenzu: G记？
<tenzu> adam8157: google神马agent
<freeflying> gfrog: 我觉着忽悠成分比较大
<adam8157> tenzu: :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 没vmware的数据，不好比较，哈哈。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: http://static.skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/images/11427-1-1364536964.jpg
<tenzu> yunfan: 转菊花只在OSX
 * MeaCulpa 我司也狂吹kvm
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 就是贵摸的slides
 * MeaCulpa 没办法，好东西都是别人的，只好竖个免费的吹吹
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 得hypervisor者得天下，不得不为vmware之类树敌
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 否则万劫不复
<ofan> http://jandan.net/2013/04/08/work-for-av.html
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 都是现在这个二货时代害的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我怀疑kvm也就是18摸在力挺，要不早被干爆了。外头vmware占了大头，各种vps市场xen满天飞。没听说谁大规模部署kvm
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是，挺kvm是没的选择阿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 已经落了后手了，也只有kvm可以用来挺了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 谁叫现在x86市场火
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸干虚拟化很早了啊，最早的虚拟机就是在18摸的机器上实现的，难道没点儿内部的私活儿给x86？
<freeflying> gfrog: 这是10年linux plumber上的
<ofan> gfrog: 现在都是kvm了
<gfrog> ofan: 哪家？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没，除非我上台作CEO :)
<ofan> xen的反而少了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 第一件事就是砍了x86
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: -_-
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 卖给浪潮~
<freeflying> gfrog: 但是它的基于file的image还是完爆给其它hypervisor
<ofan> gfrog: 好几家都是，ramhost,digitalocean,dotcloud
<happyaron> 唉，某人又在喷了。。。
<happyaron> 某人应该也在这里，还是不在这里喷了。
<ofan> happyaron: 喷啥
<gfrog> ofan: 咱能说些EC2的竞争对手不。。
<ofan> happyaron: 哪里喷？
<tenzu> happyaron: yo
<happyaron> ofan: 喷而已
<freeflying> gfrog: ec2用的xen
<happyaron> tenzu: yo
<MeaCulpa> ramhost用kvm不是xen?
<gfrog> freeflying: 哈？ 你说kvm的file based image败给其他的？
<ofan> gfrog: rackspace ?
<ofan> 貌似是openstack
<tenzu> happyaron: 很久没见你说话了啊，虽然最近我也来的少
<ofan> 支持KVM hypervisor,不支持xen
<happyaron> tenzu: 我很少说话
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> gfrog: 干啥又叫一次……
<freeflying> gfrog: 它slides里的数据啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 然后今天终于忍不住了？
<ofan> happyaron: 谁喷啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 早～
<gfrog> freeflying: 没细看。。。 再去看一次
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<happyaron> ofan: 额
<happyaron> gfrog: 早。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu衍生版制作 • 系统集成求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418673 之前在装ubuntu的时候忽然想到，自己能不能自己定制一个自己的ubuntu呢！ 于是我就打算把所有的deb都下载下来，打算自己制作。但是说来容易做起来难。。。真心请教大家，怎么样把手上这些deb集成成一个系统？ …
<freeflying> gfrog: 主旨是推销QED啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嗯，qed是18摸搞的嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 但是帽帽不看好qed，准备等qcow3
<freeflying> gfrog: 最近openstack那帮人不是又搞了个啥open container的格式
<gfrog> freeflying: 我脚的目前有点混乱，特别是openstack搞起来之后
<happyaron> freeflying gfrog openstack没戏的
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying gfrog 现在这些问题想彻底解决只能推到重来。
<freeflying> happyaron: plan9不是现成的吗
<gfrog> happyaron: 我脚的虚拟化社区应该借鉴下IEEE，做好rfc，留出扩展，不然一家搞一个太混乱了。
<happyaron> freeflying: plan9玩玩可以，谁用在生产了……
<happyaron> gfrog: +1
<gfrog> happyaron: 还没法互操作。
<happyaron> gfrog: 要么一家牛逼，要么大家一起定标准。现在都不是。
 * gfrog 哪有vmdk的性能测试数据？
<freeflying> happyaron: 把投入到openstack的财力用来完善plan9, 是不是比现在的os靠谱多了
<happyaron> freeflying: 说实话我看衰plan9的实际应用。
<happyaron> freeflying: 至少openstack还能赚现钱
<MeaCulpa> openstack 还能吹
 * adam8157 不看好plan9 太跳跃了
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron plan9太学院派了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 为毛说plan9上去了。。
<MeaCulpa> plan9还能看？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: +1 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 不如实实在在搞virtualization本身，对个人来说比cloud有前途。
 * MeaCulpa 要我就把我模POWER7卖i7的价，x86业务卖给浪潮，边上那些唧唧歪歪的家伙全部滚
 * MeaCulpa 清静了~~
<freeflying> gfrog: 虽然是学院派，但有些理念不错啊 
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 落伍很久了
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 18模上世纪说2000年PC就会死，人们都在中端前干活...结果呢
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 好的拿来用就行了，全盘接受指定完蛋
<freeflying> MeaCulpa 它的IPC比现在linux的落伍？
<happyaron> freeflying: 要跟Mac看齐……
<happyaron> freeflying: dbus只是个workaround而已……
<adam8157> freeflying: 不落伍, 而是太过于高级了
<tenzu> Mac！ Mac！ Mac！
<freeflying> happyaron: 这不是Mark
<freeflying> 在干的时期
<freeflying> 事情
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵摸power卖i7的价，x86还能活下去么？
<happyaron> freeflying: linux其实啥都悲剧，只是啥都能干点……
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 这不会发生的，没人有这个魄力
 * microcai http://microcai.org/2013/04/06/fcitx-gpl-valation.html
<microcai> http://microcai.org/2013/04/06/fcitx-gpl-valation.html
<^k^> microcai ⇪ ti: fcitx 违反了 GPL2 ? - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我脚的贵摸是啥赚钱就做啥，现在x86正火呢，肯定不会放弃的。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 协议降级？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那是
<ofan> microcai: 是你喷嘛
 * gfrog 扯太久了，干活去。
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  恩， fcitx 搞了协议降级
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 但是好像没有获得其他贡献者的同意
<yunfan> microcai: 加油 我看好你 
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 因改不行，偷偷的搞
 * MeaCulpa GPL is evil
<yunfan> 我感觉薇菜有潜力成为it界的方舟子
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: +1
<happyaron> yunfan: +100086
<microcai> 过奖过奖
<happyaron> 额，多个零
<microcai> 没那么大本事
<yunfan> 强调一下 这不是贬义
<MeaCulpa> http://ucarenya.com/wiki:wtfpl
<yunfan> 虽然我对方舟子那个人有点不喜欢 不过it界的方舟子还是需要的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 一打开软件中心，就弹出信息显示在修复软件列表前，无法安装或卸载项，点修复却修复不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418675 一打开软件中心，就弹出信息显示在修复软件列表前，无法安装或卸载项，点修复却修复不了 而且桌面右上角一直有个警告标志，点 …
<MeaCulpa> fcitx应该直接升到wtfpl
<microcai>  yunfan I know
 * yunfan 以前我喜欢bsd 3 clause 现在喜欢WTFPL
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: +1
<happyaron> 我还是喜欢bsd……
<ofan> 直接CC多好
<MeaCulpa> 商业的走apache, 民用的走wtfpl
<freeflying> microcai: http://microcai.org/2013/03/08/killubuntu.html
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: Why ubuntu sucks and everyone should not use it - 菜菜博士 - 博士在网络的家
<happyaron> 虽然我还是会写gpl的东西
<freeflying> microcai: 乱盖啊
<microcai> freeflying: :D
<happyaron> freeflying: 他盖得很猛，lol
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 方菜籽！
<freeflying> microcai: 还gnome呢，连founder都去用OSX
<yunfan> 不过上次看到某个框架的作者说他的库许可证里有 do good things, 结果18摸的律师要求他给18摸permission to do evil很搞笑  作者也真的发了个声明允许18摸do evil
<yunfan> happyaron: 严肃的东西用gpl
<microcai> freeflying:  apple 的 founder 还曾经被开除了呢
<freeflying> microcai: 还ubuntu不回馈上游，你所说的那叫上游吗
<freeflying> microcai: gnome是RH自家的后院，知道不
<happyaron> yunfan: gpl或者bsd吧，看情况
<microcai> freeflying: show me evidence
<yunfan> happyaron: 不是 要守护开源界的基础 假如没有传染性 那最后就变封闭了
<happyaron> freeflying: 他的逻辑就是证你有问题时让你列出证据说自己没问题，如果你识破了这个就立刻转移话题
<yunfan> 所以严肃的工程一定要用gpl
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> microcai: evidence毛啊，自己去gnome的git看提交人的email
<yunfan> 至于玩的就选哪个你自在就用哪个了
<happyaron> yunfan: 嗯，有的时候基于别人的作品时，就只能bsd了
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ?
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 严肃的都是bsd/apache
<yunfan> 我也要讨伐ubuntu 不过不是菜博士那块内容
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没一个严肃的是gpl
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那是学术呆子 没考虑社区前途
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 看多严肃的东西吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 考虑造福人类的都是apache/bsd
<microcai> 考虑造福apple 的东西都是 BSD
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 共产主义也说要造福全人类 缺乏相应的手段 结果是祸害全人类
<microcai> BSD 是造福 apple 的
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: 反正一般的生产机，除了linux kerkel和toolchain, 没多少gpl的东西吧
<MeaCulpa> microcai: :)
<MeaCulpa> nginx是gpl么？
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: bsd那种没约束的 我自己用是很爽 但是不传染 别人只会拿你的好的用 自己改进又不回馈 
<microcai> csslayer 似乎忘记了，他只是 maintainer , not author
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: bsd license的software, 追求的是meta-software, 像apache那样
<microcai> 他没有更改授权的权利
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我知道 他们是想尽量让人用 成为基础软件
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，其实都是为了自己，hoho
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是这样正是容易成为少数邪恶公司利用的棋子
<yunfan> 少数邪恶公司会在普及他的基础上做一些自己的修改 哼哼
<akong> -------->  插一句，老罗的锤子手机ROM里，是否改动了GPL部分的代码，有开放源码吗？？
<yunfan> 加一些开关
<yunfan> akong: 这个选题可以cc microcai 相信明天的微薄会很精彩
<yunfan> 说不定还有真方舟子参加进来呢
<akong> microcai, 原来在这里呀 ... 期待
<yunfan> 蔡教主过一阵就能雇保镖了 全开源的六脚机器人 哼哼
<MeaCulpa> "有了git, ubuntu就有了灵魂。 ubuntu只是工具，关键看用的人。" 微菜你那站里的comment好猛
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  ... 我自己忘记密码， 已经失去了 comment 的权利了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: lol
<MeaCulpa> <== MeaCulpa the Souless
<freeflying> microcai: 你越来越是RMS的门徒了
<yunfan> 我觉得ubuntu造个upstart没啥大不了的 标准这东西 我没投票 就不应该强行约束我
 * MeaCulpa 怎么听起来像是Diablo II的一个named
<yunfan> 不过问题是 ubuntu这个坑爹的 至今没有管理upstart任务的工具放出来
<MeaCulpa> Ancient Kaa the Souless
<yunfan> 还说什么不取悦少数精英 尼吗你这是折腾所有人
<freeflying> yunfan: lol
<freeflying> yunfan: 你写个好了
 * happyaron upstart废柴
 * happyaron 当然，本身其实也不错
<yunfan> freeflying: 你这忽悠么 这种东西当然官方写了 
<yunfan> 个人倒是可以开发别的
<yunfan> 比如写个udevd脚本 没有蓝牙设备时候 就把相关服务停掉 这类优化可以个人搞
<freeflying> yunfan: upstart的兼容sys-v的，cli的工具现成的
<yunfan> freeflying: 这是骗人的
<yunfan> freeflying: 你所谓的兼容是sys-v可以在upstart里实现
<freeflying> yunfan: 你自己试试好了
<adam8157> microcai: 求黑ruby
<microcai> adam8157: 没用过 ruby , 不好黑
<adam8157> microcai: 学一天 然后黑
<microcai> adam8157: 才学一天怎么黑
<microcai> 要高级黑
<microcai> 不能低水平的黑
<alpha080> ruby长的真像lisp
<iMadper> adam8157: ruby招你了?
<gfrog_working> microcai: 求黑壕基铛
<gfrog_working> ad
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ^
<microcai> 黑 adam8157？ 
<adam8157> microcai: 还是黑ruby吧
<microcai> adam8157: 我见过，皮肤黝黑，是个地道的山东农民。 好了吧，够黑了吧
<alpha080> 求黑java比较好点。。
<alpha080> 这个人气最旺
 * adam8157 皮肤黑?
<microcai> adam8157: 晒黑的
<adam8157> microcai: 没有吧 =,=
<adam8157> microcai: 还是黑ruby吧
<microcai> gfrog_working: 如果你带了墨镜，adam8157看上去会更黑
<tacey> ruby怎么了
<iOpera> 蛋蛋这是干嘛呢
<adam8157> tacey: 麦蒂侬好
<alpha080> 估计是用heroku被刺激了
<iOpera> 黑微菜
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 山东农民
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 可惜现在不是农村集体经济组织成员了
 * alpha080 不在编译中爆发，便在风扇的轰鸣声默默而亡  --某贱兔诗人
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 乃加入啥邪恶组织了？
<iMadper> ruby好歹比python好吧. 
 * gfrog_working 讨厌死windows的batch了，一坨粑粑
<microcai> iMadper:  ruby 和 py 半斤八两
<freeflying> microcai: 菜菜觉得啥好呢？
<freeflying> c++1
<microcai> QBASIC
<microcai> BASH
<microcai> javascript
<microcai> c++11
<microcai> 都是不错的语言
<huntxu> adam8157: debian目前的穩定內核版本是多少？
<airead> microcai, javascript 哪里好呢？
<freeflying> huntxu: 3.2
<huntxu> freeflying: thx
<freeflying> huntxu: 还没发布
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> ... =.=
<huntxu> freeflying: stable的咧？3.0了沒
<onlylove> huntxu: 2.6.32吧？我update下看看
<onlylove> huntxu: stable只有安全更新了，内核应该就是2.6.32了
<huntxu> onlylove: 額，wheezy是還沒正式發布是吧？
<huntxu> onlylove: 我上packages.debian.org上搜了一下
<alvin_rxg> Title: Debian -- Packages (@ debian.org)
<onlylove> huntxu: 已经冻结了，差不多的东西……
<onlylove> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/232654.htm
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ [测试]诺基亚920被24吨重型卡车压过仍可正常工作_NOKIA 诺基亚_cnBeta.COM
<onlylove> 诺基亚就是强悍
<iMadper> 卡车没坏吧?
<onlylove> 据说没坏
<huntxu> iMadper: 聽說爆胎了
<adam8157> huntxu: 3.2
<iMadper> lol
<huntxu> onlylove: wikipedia上說12年6月就freeze了。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 鬼知道要freeze多久啊，我用squeeze的时候也是freeze了，然后你知道人显示的是sid
<huntxu> iMadper: 壓過之後發現卡車車輪變形了，中間凹了一塊
<huntxu> onlylove: =.=
<iMadper> ... ... 压石头也不会吧..
<adam8157> huntxu: 我在用experimental的3.8
<adam8157> huntxu: 比那个3.2稳定
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
 * iMadper $: uname -r  ==>  3.8.3-2-pae  无压力. 
<onlylove> 用毛线pae，直接64
<iMadper> onlylove: 舍不得重装.
<adam8157> huntxu: 3.2有几个致命bug, 3.5有一个 (对于我来说
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥distro
<iMadper> adam8157: arch.
<adam8157> iMadper: 可怜的, momo
<huntxu> iMadper: arch 32->64不用重裝啊...
<onlylove> adam8157: 说起来，那个pcie电源衰减的问题怎么搞得，有结果没有
<iMadper> adam8157: 自己编译的, 有bug. 不过自从我配置好kdump之后, 那个bug就没再重现过....
<iMadper> huntxu: 有好办法?
<iMadper> huntxu: 直接装64位内核?
<huntxu> iMadper: 那只是內核啊。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 那怎么办?
<huntxu> iMadper: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=155&t=232877&start=0
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ ti: 把ArchLinux从32位升级到64位 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<huntxu> iMadper: 其實就是把包重裝一遍 =.=
<onlylove> http://bbs.kafan.cn/thread-1535571-1-1.html
<onlylove> xp终于要走了
<adam8157> onlylove: 啥?
<huntxu> iMadper: 而且現在有*-multilib，比以前估計更簡單
<iMadper> huntxu: 算了... 
<microcai> 有多少人在 XP 里安装个虚拟机跑 win7 
<microcai> 哈哈
<onlylove> adam8157: http://baroqueblender.blogspot.tw/2011/11/linuxaspm.html
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Baroque Blender: Linux核心因ASPM造成的電力衰退表現有了解決方案
<huntxu> iMadper: 學校的網速，畢業了可就沒有了啊。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 这到是. 
<onlylove> adam8157: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_aspm_solution&num=1
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] A Proper Solution To The Linux ASPM Problem
<onlylove> adam8157: 笔记本用户表示对这个很关心，因为就算不用电池，还有个发热的问题
<adam8157> onlylove: 我的x230, 昨天忘了插电源, 用了四个多小时 剩余33%电量
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个是看机器的，就是说，有的主板有有的主板没有，全看aspm支持是真的还是假的
<onlylove> microcai: 我可以把在xp里面装虚拟机跑7的送医院去不
<onlylove> adam8157: 你的kernel是3.2吧？
<adam8157> onlylove: 3.8
<onlylove> adam8157: 这么新潮？
<adam8157> onlylove: Linux adam-laptop 3.8-trunk-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.8.5-1~experimental.1 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<adam8157> onlylove: 这个稳定啊, 没法
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是说长期分支是3.4么
<adam8157> onlylove: debian没理3.4
<happyaron> adam8157: 3.8在thinkpad上没法连有线网……
<happyaron> adam8157: 只能无线
<adam8157> happyaron: e1000e?
<onlylove> adam8157: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_aspm_solution&num=1
<onlylove> adam8157: https://lwn.net/Articles/449448/
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ PCIe, power management, and problematic BIOSes [LWN.net]
<onlylove> adam8157: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=26328
<happyaron> adam8157: 貌似吧
<onlylove> 我得考虑下这个C键该咋办了
<adam8157> happyaron: 我的e1000e好用
<adam8157> happyaron: x230
<onlylove> 习惯性C键失灵
<onlylove> 重新编译下module^
<adam8157> onlylove: 换键盘
<onlylove> adam8157: 换毛线啊，单位的笔记本
<adam8157> onlylove: 买个机械键盘外接用
<iMadper> adam8157: http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-001-536-274.html   你看看初创公司的要求...
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ [北京]电子商务初创公司招聘实习生_最新兼职实习信息
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕，求赠送cherry
<onlylove> adam8157: 什么轴的都成
<alpha080> 同求
<adam8157> iMadper: 哈哈
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu 12.10 如何修改core 生成目录永久生效？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418676 ubuntu12.10 core dump 生成目录为当前应用程序目录 并且永久生效，怎么该呐？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2013-04-08 14:59
<alpha080> 赤橙黄绿蓝青紫，啥轴都行
<iMadper> adam8157: 我擦, 1300一个月. 至于这么高要求吗?
 * adam8157 的ssh比vpn稳定快速多了... 但是vpn是买来的, ssh是免费的, 不甘心啊
<adam8157> AutumnDog: 球猫的弟弟?
<AutumnDog> adam8157 have no idea what are u taling about...
<adam8157> AutumnDog: 装
<iOpera> 职位要求：无工作经验，学历背景要求！
<john____1> 哈哈哈
<john____1> iOpera: 什么是学历?
<AutumnDog> iOpera job always have its requirement...
<AutumnDog> john____1 学历=A good degree and real-world experience
<bluezd> adam8157: "nnoremap <F9> :w<CR>:make! %< CC=gcc CFLAGS="-Wall -pthread -lrt"<CR>" 会退回到终端,然后如果有错的话会弹出 Quickfix Window, 怎么样可以不退回到终端直接在 QuickFix 里显示编译结果 ?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 我也觉得ssh不错...
<john____1> AutumnDog: define degree
<adam8157> bluezd: 不知道... 你的需求真奇怪... 难道你不能看到编译结果么, 扔到quickfix里意义何在啊
<MeaCulpa> "Degree may refer to: Degree symbol, (\194\176), a notation used in science, engineering and mathematics , Degree (angle), a unit of angle measurement, Degree in geographic coordinate system, Degree (temperature), a unit of temperature measurement, Degree API, a" " measure of density in the petroleum industry, Degree Baum\195\169, a pair of density scales, Degree Brix, a measure of sugar... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degree"
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ t: Degree - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<bluezd> adam8157: 能看到啊,编译首先会回到终端,在终端上有结果,然后回到 vim 
<adam8157> bluezd: 那部就完了...
<AutumnDog> i prefer to say, company loves those guys have capacity of programing more than if he/her have a degree
<AutumnDog> john____1 ↑ ↑
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 壕不撸
<john____1> AutumnDog: agree
<gfrog_working> adam8157: quickfix里可以直接跳到编译出错的行。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 乃竟然没用过这功能？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 用过啊
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 他是要把所有的编译输出扔到quickfix里
<bluezd> adam8157: 对头,就是不退回到终端,直接在 QuickFix 里看结果
<onlylove> iMadper: 北辰那边房价高，所以工资低
<AutumnDog> john____1 it really sucks i still need to earning by programming, i have no passion on it
<onlylove> 毕业生就要求精通，真不要脸
<adam8157> bluezd: 虽然很不喜欢你这需求, 但是  http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2771  去看这个吧
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Conque Shell - Run interactive commands inside a Vim buffer : vim online
<onlylove> TMD知道什么叫精通不
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，我老婆说要买个KFC全家桶和我分享...最近咋了
 * bluezd I have passion on 妹子
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: Who doesn't?
<roylez> bluezd: 基佬
<bluezd> roylez: +1
 * adam8157 截图
 * bluezd 为啥?
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: 比如某某就 ......
 * gfrog_working 秒懂
 * gfrog_working 最近修理bug的能力果然低的没下限了。
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 是什么引起的?
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 智商降低
<adam8157> bluezd: 他叫你基佬 你还+1
<bluezd> adam8157: 哪有啊,他是回答 MeaCulpa Who doesn't?
<adam8157> bluezd: 他没回答酷啪啪啪
<adam8157> bluezd: 回答的是你
<bluezd> roylez: 主席你是说我是基佬还是回答 MeaCulpa ?
<adam8157> http://imagebin.org/253191
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 既...又...
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 你是纯基佬，还是AC/DC/
 * bluezd I have passion on 妹子
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 那就是AC/DC咯？
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: U have passion on both?
<bluezd> MeaCulpa: NO, only on 妹子
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: You have passion on 妹子，but your lust lies with guys?
<roylez> bluezd: 你是基佬
<bluezd> roylez: ...... 
 * bluezd 这下跳进黄河也洗不清了
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: 找人共浴吧
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 越洗越黄
<iMadper> bluezd: 你咋被围攻了?
<gfrog_working> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/253191
<bluezd> iMadper: 求救啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 买个全家桶有啥问题?
<iMadper> bluezd: 你自己+1, 我怎么救得了你.... 是不是, gfrog_working 
<bluezd> iMadper: 你没看上下文吗?
<MeaCulpa> bluezd: http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/agron%20and%20nasir
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ agron and nasir | Tumblr
<adam8157> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/253191
<iMadper> bluezd: 懒得看, 我就看见有人叫你基佬, 然后你特别开心了... 是不是这么个剧情? adam8157 ?
<onlylove> 重口味，受不了
<gfrog_working> iMadper: 俺不知道，说不定乃有办法救乃机油。
<bluezd> iMadper: ...... 
 * adam8157 等着被 happyaron 和 iMadper 请, 祝好运咯 cc freeflying 
 * gfrog_working 求pt
<adam8157> gfrog_working: pt? pervert?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 口味真重
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 陪同
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 乃个xx
 * gfrog_working x人x心的壕基铛 adam8157 
 * adam8157 coffee time
<MeaCulpa> Agron & Nasir
<onlylove> 居然还有coffe time
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们在办公室还有咖啡喝，真不错
<onlylove> freeflying: 难道你在工地
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 门房儿也有咖啡喝？ 贵司待遇真好 freeflying happyaron 
<happyaron> gfrog_working: 关我啥事……
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 你不是working?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 怎么从12.10直接升到Kylin？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418677 如果要完全重装的话，好像比较麻烦。我现在是跟WIN8双系统的，不太想折腾。 不过话说，那玩意儿到底有啥好的？我看来看去，除了多个把软件，好像没啥区别嘛。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lonelyrover — 2 …
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 那边跑脚本呢，过来扯淡。
<gfrog_working> happyaron: 好吧，跟蓉蓉酱木关系
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 啧啧
 * gfrog_working I hate windows.
 * alpha080 I hate doors.
<onlylove> gfrog_working: 其实没必要对windows那么大仇恨……有人还抱怨ubuntu装个显卡驱动还要编译内核呢……就和windows不用编译似的
<gfrog_working> onlylove: windows那个渣批处理连sleep都没有，难道不该骂？
<onlylove> gfrog_working: 唉？我记得有个pause
<onlylove> 不过要按任意键
<gfrog_working> onlylove: windows的渣磁盘管理同时给5块磁盘分区，到了第六块指定出错，难道不该骂？
<freeflying> gfrog_working: virt-manager还有人维护吗
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 为毛你要搞批处理？
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 必须有
<onlylove> gfrog_working: 好吧，确实该骂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: win batch的进程管理是弱，但是其他方面还凑活
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 我也不想啊，蛋疼到爆了。
<iOpera> 辞职吧。
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 求remote
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 有sleep的啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 哪呢？
<freeflying> gfrog_working: kvm的spice咋整
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 哈？ 你说哪部分？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: windows2003开始就有timeout命令了，你用过么
<adam8157> gfrog_working: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1672338/how-to-sleep-for-5-seconds-in-windowss-command-prompt-or-dos
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ How to sleep for 5 seconds in Windows's Command Prompt? (or DOS) - Stack Overflow
<MeaCulpa> SET SLEEP=ping 127.0.0.1 -n
<MeaCulpa> %SLEEP% 11 > nul
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 用过，但是额外信息太多了，看着难受。
<ikk-> ping 2.2.2.2 -w 5000
<onlylove> 看了那么多词典的EULA，还是微软的地道
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: ping这方法太二逼了。
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 启动时要加啥参数来支持spice输出不
<gfrog_working> freeflying: guest？ 不用。 qemu里要写-spice选项。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 贵司那个ubuntu的qemu-kvm貌似还得装qemu-kvm-spice包。
<iOpera> 直接安装kvm就完了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 我的windows里有gnu sleep你个弱弱
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: -_-
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 咱不带玩外挂的，我这windows里还有python呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: http://pastebin.com/SS5mzCPv
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: Linux只是内核，你现在跑得都是外挂！
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 赞
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 这你就别争了，Linux里都是外挂
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 我用的Fedora lol
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 我只是回答你的问题，且给出了不少答案
<onlylove> linux就没有内挂
<MeaCulpa> 包括那恶心的ping
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 我要写到1行里，所以只能用ping了。
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 擦，恶心吐了 。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 那就用sleep阿
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 么得sleep啊。
<iOpera> sleep.exe?
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 不准装。
<iOpera> 安装一个ndos吧
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 不对，我的windows有原生sleep...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 奇怪，哪来的...winXP
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 我在2012里没找到。。
 * gfrog_working 这个渣batch又出错了，md
 * gfrog_working 推翻重写。
<john____1> windows...CJK用户来打油了
<freeflying> boring
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 会写递归不？3层递归写一个延时。
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 写在一行里。。。
<iOpera> 去。。。
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 我不折腾这种诡异的hack了，推翻用python重写去了。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • iptables怎么用。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418680 学校有个ubuntu服务器，双网卡，外接一个路由器，服务器外接路由器的网卡分配的ip是192.168.88.8,另外一个网卡接的是学校学生教室，设置的ip是192.168.100.1,学生使用dhcp获取ip上网，服务器上有个web服务，我想通过ip …
<iOpera> 啥公司，居然让装py不让装其他的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=17657
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 我们不准装这些玩意的，叔儿。
<iOpera> 昨天，一群某地飞鸟掉田里面，吓得电视台都去了。以为h7n9这么厉害了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 你这娃娃，一样是gnu的软件，linux上你就用，windows上你就不用
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 要装的话就要从xp到2012到win8都搞定，我可没这闲心。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: RMS他老人家的良苦用心都被你糟蹋了
 * gfrog_working 高windows好苦逼
<iOpera> 苦逼酷胖
<iOpera> 噶嘛，你这也是高端黑啊。黑酷胖了。
<MeaCulpa> 下个resource kit比ubuntu里装东西快多了
<MeaCulpa> :)
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: Fedora...作RH的小白鼠才痛苦
<MeaCulpa> 包反向依赖都没解决，丫比Windows没高明到哪里去...
 * huntxu 到今天沒明白rpm的依賴關係。。。
<MeaCulpa> Faildora
<iOpera> win有啥依赖？
<adam8157> huntxu: 包名和file两种并存
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 没有，Fedora也没~
<iOpera> fail... dora
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 写个spec立刻就明白了。
<roylez> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2013/04/08/vajacial.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 黑木耳美容：vajazzle过时了，现在流行vajacial
<iOpera> roylez: ... 
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 不會寫
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 抄一个立刻就明白了。
<iOpera> 超重口味的乐乐
<huntxu> roylez: 豬肉湯喝完了沒
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 反向依赖是神马？
 * adam8157 这几天各种破财啊, sigh
<iOpera> 破1w没？
 * iOpera 单车+西装+过滤器~~1w
<huntxu> 譯自中文^：老子有錢
<bluezd> adam8157: 买啥了?
<iOpera> 不撸
 * adam8157 sigh
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 就是你搞了个妹子搞出个蛙，你把妹子掐死了却忘了娃还在...
<iOpera> 蛙？
<iOpera> 你黑噶嘛？
 * adam8157 不过最近貌似会有一大笔外快
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼
<iOpera> 蛋蛋又生蛋了。。。真羡慕
<bluezd> lol
<yunfan> 金疙瘩
<bluezd> adam8157: 啥外快?
<adam8157> bluezd: 你猜
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 啊，目前有个package-cleanup，不知道咋运作的。
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 还有repoqurey
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 难道都是正着查一次？ 找到那些断掉的依赖？
<iOpera> 没有flac之类的。咋办。 iMadper
<iMadper> io
<freeflying> gfrog_working: virt-manager里想设置使用lvm都没地去设
<iMadper> iOpera: 我有好多哦~
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 不知道，大概吧
<iOpera> 你开一个ftp? 
<happyaron> freeflying: virt-manager当桌面级虚拟化吧
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 哦，这个好像真做不了
<iMadper> iOpera: 我没外网...
<gfrog_working> freeflying: virsh吧大叔
<iOpera> 哦。。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 你开ftp, 我给你上传?
<iMadper> iOpera: 我在nat后面. 
<freeflying> gfrog_working: happyaron 太弱了
<iOpera> 我等下回家再说
<gfrog_working> freeflying: .
<iMadper> iOpera: 不知道你听啥.
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 渣渣
<happyaron> freeflying: XCP不错
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 哦现在貌似有了， rpm -q -whatrequires
<happyaron> freeflying: 但是麻烦
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: ...
<iMadper> io
<MeaCulpa> 但是还得手动删
<iMadper> iOpera: 我有ipv4的pt, 你要不?
<freeflying> happyaron: xcp是啥
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: package-cleanup
<happyaron> freeflying: xen cloud platform
<iOpera> 不会是要听钢琴曲啥的才可以体会吧。 iMadper
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<iOpera> 回家，没法pt
<iMadper> iOpera: um1那东西, 最多听听陈奕迅. 
<iOpera> 那妖怪。不听他的
<iMadper> iOpera: 小塞子听大编制很难的
<freeflying> happyaron: 你说oVirt还靠谱点，citrix的东西太远了
<iMadper> iOpera: ue900之流, 或许能演绎好大编制. 
<happyaron> freeflying: 反正比libvirt考评
<happyaron> 靠谱
<gfrog_working> freeflying: ovirt？更是渣渣。
<iOpera> 民谣-王洛宾-ape/Track01.ape
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 你说个不渣得啊
<adam8157> AC/DC - Overdose
<happyaron> freeflying: vmware
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧
<freeflying> happyaron: 
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 手写命令行。
<happyaron> 人家就是不渣……
 * gfrog_meeting afk
 * MeaCulpa 黄种人流行乐能听？
<iOpera> 到底是洋耳朵
<freeflying> gfrog_meeting: 这不不想记这么渣选项吗
<freeflying> 确实逆天的用户体验啊
<roylez> iOpera: 神穿西装了？
<iOpera> 恩。掉价了。
<imtxc> iMadper: 搞定了么
 * adam8157 晚上炒西葫芦
<imtxc> 神也烧hifi？
<imtxc> 西葫芦是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 工作啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 吹了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 瓜. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 切片, 炒
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper 刚查到了，我们那里叫菜瓜 我就说怎么没听过
<iMadper> imtxc: 放一些偏肥的肉片, 配合少量的醋, 不少人喜欢吃. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，我知道，主要是那个名字名听过
<imtxc> zucchini
<adam8157> imtxc: 角瓜
<imtxc> 我们那儿叫 番瓜 菜瓜 cc adam8157 
<imtxc> 这东西长的太快了。。。 院子里种几个一家恩都吃不完。。。。
<MeaCulpa> 西互撸不怎么好吃
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/753052.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【AOCI2067F】AOC I2067F 20英寸LED背光高清IPS 宽屏液晶显示器（黑色/银色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper> adam8157: 挺漂亮的, ips + 窄边框 + 840软妹币.
<imtxc> iMadper: 多少p的
<iMadper> 自己看...我没看.
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/786853.html#comments-list大家看看这个本子怎样？
<^k^> slucx ⇪ ti: 【ThinkPadE135(3359A33)】ThinkPad E135(3359A33) 11.6英寸笔记本 （AMD E2-1800 2G 500G Linux 神秘黑）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<MeaCulpa> 窄边显示器不合适吧
<MeaCulpa> 黑边可以吸收光线
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你是说漏光
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我是说背景光
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 漏光的确也有可能...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 如果环境比较亮，黑边框可以帮助界定显示区域
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不过我还是觉得, 窄边框好看...
 * slucx http://item.jd.com/786853.html#comments-list大家看看这个本子怎样？给个评价呗～
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个1k多的hhkb跟2k多的 type s是个什么区别啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥? hhkb不就是600和2k两个级别吗?
<iMadper> 我擦, 还真有
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，有个没有 type-s 的
<imtxc> 什么FPU啥的
<iMadper> imtxc: 没看出来区别, 这东西我买不起, 就没关注. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要买?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我那天在v2ex上看二手本子，看到这个了就问问
<iMadper> imtxc: 不了解. 不过hhkb坑爹的.
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 真心没必要卖这么贵... realforce完爆.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求教kubuntu转ubuntu的详细步骤最近想把各种ubuntu系统都体验一遍 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418683 现在老爷级手提上就只有kubuntu系统，我去看各类安装教程貌似都是windows系统下安装ubuntu的方法 反倒是没有看到独立一帖说明linux下如何安装其他linux系统的方法和详 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 样子酷
<iMadper> imtxc: kbt pure
<imtxc> 关键 realforce 比HHKB要贵的样子
<iMadper> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.21.5lAyEO&id=14798647054
<iMadper> 没有吧, realforce跟hhkb同价位. 不过是全尺寸. imtxc 
<imtxc> iMadper: 键盘里面 60% 40%都说的是尺寸么，意思是键比正常的小？
<imtxc> 貌似你说的这个kbt比圣手二代还要贵
<adam8157> iMadper: 我老板让我买个带音箱 hdmi dp的
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 你告诉他让他给你配箱子 显示器带箱子影响码字
<iMadper> adam8157: 不然不给报销?!
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥破要求呀
<adam8157> iMadper: testing
<imtxc> ……………………
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 有是有, 不过价格可能就不能是800了. 
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2009/10/28/colonel_sanders.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 一日一冷新闻：有人冒充KFC老爷爷进入联合国纽约总部
<adam8157> iMadper: 那无所谓
<adam8157> iMadper: 24寸 audio lineout也行
<iMadper> adam8157: lineout... 你还要接台放?
<adam8157> iMadper: 声音走hdmi或dp的意思
<iMadper> adam8157: line out是线性输出... 
<iMadper> adam8157: 要同时有hdmi和dp?
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，推荐你买带lo的，我这里有个胆机出给你
<adam8157> iMadper: or
<imtxc> iMadper: flico白色的比黑色的好看的多啊， cc gfrog_meeting 你用的嘛颜色
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.311.1LtqTI&id=2216527933  ?
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: 三星显示器 S24B750V 24寸 无以伦比美丽 LED 内置音箱 全国联保-淘宝网
<adam8157> 这么丑
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要是有钱, 可以买个廉价的专业显示器. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.30.fJGc7r&id=16125453448
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 日本直送 IIYAMA饭山ProLite XB2485WSU显示器内置扬声器专业售后-淘宝网
<iMadper> adam8157: 我的意思是, 如果你们老板有钱的话.
<iMadper> adam8157: 话说现在的预算是多少?
<adam8157> iMadper: 别太贵
<iMadper> adam8157: 给个数字嘛~ 不超2k? 不超3k?
<adam8157> 2
<iMadper> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.294.B79slI&id=17689109600      这个喽, ah-ips, 略好于e-ips
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Asus/华硕 MX239 LED超广视角AH-IPS显示器/双HDMI/超薄内置音箱-淘宝网
<imtxc> 华硕这个不错
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 猜猜这个结果是什么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418686 [cpp]#include <iostream> using namespace std; class Base { public: double Data; }; class Sub1: public Base { public: double Data1; }; class Sub2: public Base { public: int Data2; }; int main() { Sub1 s1; s1.Data= 0.1; s1.Data1= 1.1; Sub1 s12; s12.Data= 0.12; s12.Data1= 1.12; Sub2 s2 …
<adam8157> iMadper: 估计要买U2312了
<iMadper> adam8157: 那东西有声音?
<adam8157> iMadper: 看中dp了
<iMadper> adam8157: 有dp的有的是呀...
<adam8157> iMadper: U系列赞啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 那你要个毛的音箱... 
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于Ubuntu与Windows共存问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418688 您好！我现在有Windows 7、Ubuntu 12.10、联想一键恢复7.0，我现在想让联想一键恢复7.0既能备份Windows 8又能备份Ubuntu 12.10，应该怎么备份？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2013-04-08 17:40
<adam8157> iMadper: 有一个用来测试的理由就可以了, 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装chm_viewer时出现错误，找不到库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418689 checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. 搜到的东西，都是叫安装 libqt3-mt libqt3-headers 等等，但是没有一个可以在源里找到，那怎么装呀 有没有好一点的浏览chm软件介绍？ …
<gfrog> freeflying: 熟练了还好。
<gfrog> freeflying: 记得用 -device ?和-device xxx,?
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥
<gfrog> iMadper: 啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 手写命令行啊。
<freeflying> gfrog: 哦，rtfm
<gfrog> freeflying: m不好使，落后时代
<freeflying> gfrog: read the fucking source code then
<slucx> adam8157: http://item.jd.com/786853.html#comments-list  帮看看这个本子值不值啊…
<^k^> slucx ⇪ ti: 【ThinkPadE135(3359A33)】ThinkPad E135(3359A33) 11.6英寸笔记本 （AMD E2-1800 2G 500G Linux 神秘黑）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<gfrog> freeflying: 你真忍心看？ 代码烂的跟屎一样，充满了修修补补的痕迹
<gfrog> freeflying: 例如我最讨厌的各种assert
<adam8157> slucx: 不懂啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 我不看libvirt及其相关的代码
<slucx> adam8157: 真心犹豫不定
<gfrog> freeflying: 我说qemu
<huntxu> gfrog: qemu代碼不屎啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 帽子那么多人，libvirt的文档就不能稍微完善下
<slucx> adam8157: 现在dell的本子也买不起了啊…
<gfrog> huntxu: 比我上家公司的代码屎太多了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 好文档都在RHN里呢，想看掏钱。
 * gfrog 没权限看RHN的苦逼表示很郁闷。
<adam8157> slucx: thinkpad 啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 你看C记多好，所有的文档都在wiki上
<freeflying> slucx: rMBP, 其它都浮云
<adam8157> gfrog: 有公共帐号
<adam8157> gfrog: 去wiki找, 或者问不撸要
<slucx> adam8157: TP的我以前看好x200，但是当时没钱，现在的x230感觉不行了啊…
<gfrog> adam8157: qa?那个权限低。
<adam8157> slucx: 扯淡, x230好着呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 没啥大用
<adam8157> gfrog: 不是, 是public的
<gfrog> adam8157: 这么牛？
<gfrog> adam8157: 明天问不撸
<adam8157> gfrog: 你去errata频道看topic也能找到link
<gfrog> adam8157: 没errara权限能进那频道么？
<adam8157> gfrog: 能
<adam8157> gfrog: topic没有就问rbiba
<gfrog> adam8157: 就是那帐号嘛，看不到多少文档的。
<slucx> adam8157: 好用也不买，买不起
 * gfrog 弱爆了，混到现在好多系统都进不去。
<adam8157> gfrog: 是么? 那不知道了 问lihui好了 support那边肯定有
 * adam8157 闪
<lei_> amarok不能添加本地收藏了
<lei_> 有没有人可以收藏的
<lei_> 又是个案么
<iMadper> gfrog: 什么? 我刚吃饭回来... 过了太久, 忘了上下文了...
<abinez> eexp: mom
<abinez> eexp: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: 你有imp3 的帐号么
<jiero> abinez: 摸摸
<jiero> imtxc: 刷机，好了。
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我投的基金，涨了。
<iMadper> imtxc: 有, 不过从没登录过. 
<abinez> 罗姐：别乱摸哈
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 好吧，我继续刷贴，够了等级出440
<abinez> 罗姐：基金涨了，快请客
<imtxc> 实在看不出那里面帖子哪个值得顶
<jiero> abinez: 总计给了我4元。
<abinez> 是8张5毛哇
<jiero> abinez: 有钱不放基金里或者花上就贬值了。
<jiero> abinez: lol
<abinez> jiero: 放基金也是贬值的
<imtxc> jiero: 。。 你买了多少钱的
<abinez> 基金的收益太低了
<jiero> abinez: 恩。确实。
<jiero> imtxc:  3000
<freeflying> gfrog: 这软件写，disk cache=none就不让我迁移
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo update-pciids没有任何反馈，没有办法更新显卡系系信息。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418691 sudo update-pciids没有任何反馈，没有办法更新显卡系系信息。 @z-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y480:~$ lspci | grep -i vga 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Ivy Bridge Graphics Controller (rev 09) 01:00.0 V …
<abinez> 涨的那点钱不够吃一顿呢
<jiero> abinez: 通货膨胀率是多少来着？10%？
<imtxc> 擦 每小时只能回三个贴。。。
<stardiviner> MLdonkey的cancelled old files的hash都是存储在哪个文件的?我想要重新下载老是提示Donkey: Failure("File already downloaded (use 'force_download' if necessary)")
<abinez> jiero: 那个是国家机密啊
<jiero> abinez: 机密个啥。。。wikipeida都写的 By November 2010, the inflation rate rose up to 5.1%, driven by a 11.7% increase in food prices year on year. According to the bureau, industrial output went up 13.3 percent. As supplies have run short, prices for fuel and other commodities have risen.
<abinez> 你看物价上涨的速度就大概了解通货膨胀率了
<jiero> abinez: 每年 11.7% 
<jiero> abinez: 除了电子商品全球算统一价格。
<abinez> 以前，8毛钱可以吃一碗粉
<jiero> abinez: 现在2.5元钱
<abinez> 现在20块钱
<jiero> abinez: 分哪里了。
<abinez> 哪里都差不多的了
<abinez> 现在的物价
<abinez> 在我们镇上的粉店是5块钱一碗
<abinez> 在长途车的服务区吃是20块钱一碗
<jiero> abinez: 。。。长途车服务区十年前也是10+
<abinez> 尼玛，那些简直就是打劫
<abinez> 神马东西都是N倍的价格
<abinez> 超级暴利
<microcai> abinez: 那个确实不暴利
<abinez> microcai: 你说咋不暴利了
<microcai> abinez: 暴利他们早赚到移民了
<ggarlic> 十年前两块钱一个驴火，两块5一个更多肉的驴火，现在6块钱一个，个头是过去的2/3
<microcai> abinez: 单价价格确实高，可是每年年收入还是很低的
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 笑话，他们的收入很低么
<microcai> abinez: 低
<microcai> abinez: 你说他们暴利，我就拿和真正的暴利的比啊，和他们比，低
<abinez> 赚个盆满钵满
<abinez> microcai: 你说哪个真正的暴利？
<abinez> 医院还是两桶油？还是电老虎？
<microcai> abinez: 这年头，医院暴利还是亏本，就看心黑不黑
<abinez> 那个，站在厕所旁边收钱的都吃的圆头肥脑的象一头大肥猪一样
<abinez> 上厕所一人1块钱，不管你大的还是小的
<abinez> 一天少说也要收个千把块钱的厕所
<abinez> JQK: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦哦，大家谈这论坛好猛，发了之后一分钟就沉下去了
<UbuntuTalk> [erlongshan] 谁知道电力系统中200w是个什么概念
<jiero> microcai: 。其实不是不暴利而是分配的不够好。
 * jiero 觉得很多人就算有钱，也不会去想到移民。。。
<jiero> 中国人到了国外，大多还是中国人。。。
 * stardiviner 求用mldonkey的人指教阿... -> MLdonkey的cancelled old files的hash都是存储在哪个文件的?我想要重新下载老是提示Donkey: Failure("File already downloaded (use 'force_download' if necessary)")
<stardiviner> 这年头没人用mldonkey了阿,都转去用utorrent了?transmission?
<stardiviner> aMule ?
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ ,,,我不清楚，， 不过我是自己下载源码，用自带的编译脚本编译，使用默认配置
<stardiviner> CyrusYzGTt: 我是canceal掉的文件,想重新下载,但是我用dllinks /home/chris/downloads.lst 命令却需要force_download, 但是download只能重新下载前面cancel掉的一个文件,所以我想要去除cache着的所有hash.
<jiero> 不行。
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ .. 额。。不清楚，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> stardiviner§ 问 jiero 。。她说不行，就应该有经验，不是处
<stardiviner> ....
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。。。。
<stardiviner> jiero: 我看到了配置文件里有个选项,keep_cancelled_files_into_old_files = true, 我找到了donkey.ini 中的 old_files = [ ...... ]选项,移除了[]之间的文件hash,重启mldonky,还是不行
<stardiviner> jiero: CyrusYzGTt 好了,按照我上面说的方法搞定了.刚才失败是因为mlnet在推出后又保存了运行状态的配置文件,也就是又重新了old_files..
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于将/tmp挂载到tmpfs的疑问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418693 系统版本：12.10 我用df命令查看查看挂载情况： Quote: /dev/sda2 110G 7.5G 97G 8% / udev 3.9G 8.0K 3.9G 1% /dev tmpfs 1.6G 812K 1.6G 1% /run none 5.0M 0 5.0M 0% /run/lock none 3.9G 116K 3.9G 1% /run/shm none 100M 36K 100M 1% /run/user /dev/sda1 285M 132 …
<jiero> stardiviner: 。。。完全看不懂啊。。。。
 * jiero 多少年不下载盗版了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 骗人，你肯定下载 AV 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有。你个笨蛋。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ . 好吧，给我 ssh用 八千年 ， 就相信你
<abinez> jiero: 走了
<abinez> momo
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有ssh。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: fcitx-rime 吧。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 对了。。。很多输入法很晕啊。。。统计一下，有多少输入法都困难
<stardiviner> jiero: ??? what ?
<jiero> stardiviner: 怎么了？
<stardiviner> jiero: 你上面说完全看不懂....
<jiero> stardiviner: 恩。是你和我说的那些我完全看不懂
<stardiviner> 一直用盗版,从不付费....
<stardiviner> jiero: 哦,其实你看过那些ini文件就知道了
<jiero> （&*……*&）（@“”@）
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 南阳理工学院iNode 客户端 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418695 亲测可用。 在网上下载了好多个 发现版本高了不行。 低了也不行。 这个刚好合适。 具体安装方法或者问题可以PM 我。 尽力帮忙。 http://download.csdn.net/download/lastlingfeng/5234630 统计信息: 发表于 由 hceasy — 201 …
<jiero> 不是洋品牌而是方太。。。
<jiero> 搞什么。那个洋需要中国这种油烟机。。。
<jiero> 哦。对了如果我有装steam，那么steam帐号里会有些游戏
<Ein-mobile> hello
<^k^> Ein-mobile, 好.. .  ㍫ 
<jiero> Ein-mobile:  hello world
<Ein-mobile> 在吃烤鱼
<Ein-mobile> 有点辣。。
<ardeny> /topic
<cuihao> /topic
<ardeny> 大家好，了解下，各位在ubuntu下都用什么 软件下载迅雷的资源呢？？
<cuihao> 迅雷离线……
<max_P> 我能问个关于laptop-mode的问题吗？
<cuihao> 唔？
<max_P> 我安装完成后，老是遇到各种奇怪的问题
<max_P> 比如无法执行stop命令之类
<cuihao> 唔，stop命令是干什么的？Ubuntu特有的停止服务用的？
<max_P> 不是，是laptop-mode自己的
<cuihao> 额
<cuihao> 额？看来和Arch的不一样？
<max_P> 完全不一样
<max_P> 我用的mint。。
<max_P> 各种奇怪的问题。。
<max_P> 主要是不用laptop mode工具的话，显卡温度很高。。
<max_P> 你有什么建议没有啊？控制温度
<cuihao> ……你确定laptop mode 它管显卡？我怎么不记得
<max_P> 我记得好像有哦
<cuihao> 只记得有管理亮度的
<cuihao> 双显卡？
<max_P> 对
<cuihao> nvidia+intel？
<max_P> ATI+Intel
<CyrusYzGTt> .
<cuihao> 额…… 没研究过。
<cuihao> 笔记本区的帖子应该有吧
<welloong> moc在tty下怎么用啊
<max_P> 我去找找看吧，谢谢啦
<welloong> moc在tty下怎么用啊，求助啊，运行了没反应啊
<cuihao> max_P,  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=382269 三楼
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 這cpu佔用略高吧！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418701 QQ截图20130408201508.png QQ截图20130408201808.png wine一個QQ ,開個firefox，cpu佔用最高都30%…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifuljk — 2013-04-08 20:21
 * cherrot 寂寞
<nopcall> welloong: 你怎么用的，，我以前用的时候使用mocp来启动的吧。
<freeflying>     
<jiero> cherrot 寂寞？
<iMadper> ig
<iMadper> eexp: 在? 怎么监听全局的快捷键? 是要在gtk里面找吗?
<imtxc> 前面的一页在说什么？
<imtxc> max_P 温度高是由于你没有安装正确的 nvidia显卡驱动
<iMadper> eexp: 你买这个吧: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006EK9J9S/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B006EK9J9S&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Sennheiser IE80 Headphone: ElectronicsIE 80
<imtxc> IE80
<imtxc> 古典王啊
<imtxc> 额////
<imtxc> iMadper: 我把那个450 有人说是秒价？
<imtxc> iMadper: 胆放
<iMadper> imtxc: 有人秒才是秒价.
<imtxc> iMadper: 可惜是外地
<iMadper> imtxc: 你想要面交?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊，不然台不方便了
<imtxc> 快递麻烦
<iMadper> imtxc: 放淘宝上呀.
<cherrot> iMadper, meme
<iMadper> cherrot: :-)
<freeflying> imtxc: 退烧吧，都是浮云，你没三峡水电，声音怎么都不通透的 lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 淘宝上最近各种骗子  收到东西不付款 各种刀  完了试听半个月退货
<imtxc> freeflying: 早都退了，这不开始出了么都
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~ 北京白天是有很多水电的~~~ 
<freeflying> iMadper: top - 21:34:15 up  4:11,  4 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.11, 0.16
<freeflying> iMadper: 跑了三个kvm
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪来炫耀了...
<iMadper> freeflying: 不开心!
<freeflying> iMadper: i7的性能确实不是盖的
<iMadper> freeflying: 给个临时op让我把你t了我就开心了...
<freeflying> :)
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 北京的水电太单薄
<imtxc> iMadper: 层次感不够啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 别扯淡了, 你丫压根儿就没在用交流电来推你的耳机.
<freeflying> 声场定位也不准
<imtxc> iMadper: 弱了吧
<freeflying> imtxc: 关键你要搞到法拉第当年发出的电，声音才够醇厚
<imtxc> iMadper: 我有移动交花费送的有源音响的
<iMadper> imtxc: 特斯拉线圈知道不?
<freeflying> imtxc: 我还有对惠威的有源，不过有只纸盆快被我儿子戳坏了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不了解啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就算了.
<Giant> 有人在呀？
 * iMadper 开心了
<freeflying> lol
 * iMadper 怎么不回来了那小子...
<Giant> ？
<imtxc> 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 辛苦你了. 
<imtxc> 怎么回事。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你当了一回群众演员. 
<imtxc> 我去研究了一下水位对声音素质的影响
<iMadper> freeflying: 你这是看热闹不嫌事情大呀. 
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。你儿子3岁了？
<giant> 。。。
<yelin> IP好长会被清理？
<giant> what are your talking about?
<iMadper> yelin: 这叫欲加之罪.
<imtxc> yelin: 同样用IPV6的你注意了
<yelin> 额……
<yelin> 你那里显示的我的ipv6？
<yelin> da8:4003开头的吗？
<iMadper> yelin: /whoami 自己看
<yelin> whoami
<yelin> 我用的opera浏览器，不会看
<imtxc> yelin: 跟客户端没关系的
<yelin> adaam也是ipv6
 * imtxc 去把mp3改造成干电池的试试
<imtxc> freeflying: 啊，刚反应过来，侯总儿子都能拆箱子了啊
<yelin> 我是不是掉线了，怎么看别人的资料都不显示了
<yelin> 嗯，现在显示出来了……
<giant> :)
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/37412609/  这里面这哥们在ipc上接的那两个都是耳放？
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 初烧的历程【补图】
<yelin> iMadper是中山大学的哦
<imtxc> yelin: 这你都能看出来
<iMadper> yelin: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 看不懂...
<yelin> imtxc：ipv6的好处啊
<iMadper> yelin: 你才中大的, 你们全家都中大的
<yelin> 我查一下他的ipv6地址就知道是哪个学校的了，常见的学校你也可以记住他的开头……
 * iMadper 再有人说我是中大的, 我就要op踢人.
<iMadper> 何必嘞, 我是懒得弄cloak
<jiero> iMadper: 你是哪里的？
<iMadper> jiero: 我是河北的. 
<jiero> iMadper: 你还没毕业？
<iMadper> jiero: 没呢. 
<hooluwa> ...
<jiero> iMadper: 少年，好啊
 * iMadper 有搞过xlib/gtk的人吗? 求组队!!!! 一个就够.
<roylez_> iMadper: 比利
<roylez_> iMadper: 中大的
<iMadper> roylez_: 什么?
<iMadper> roylez_: 什么?
<jiero> iMadper: 中大奖啊
 * iMadper kick roylez !!
<jiero> iMadper: 大肚子
<roylez_> iMadper: 比利 海宁顿 跟你组队
<iMadper> roylez_: 叫他们过来...
<jiero> 什么人啊。
<freeflying> jiero: 他一岁多
<roylez_> iMadper: http://wiki.komica.org/wiki/?比利海靈頓
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ t: FrontPage - KomicaWiki
<iMadper> roylez_: 你好这口原来. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 这是你的队友你的教父
<iMadper> roy
<iMadper> roylez_: 反正我是没听说过这个人, 不过你跟他好像很熟悉的样子. 
 * iMadper 小朋友们都离 roylez 远一些哦~
<roylez_> iMadper: qstk可算编译玩了，开会去了...
<iMadper> roylez_: ... ... 
<iyzsong> =w=
<imtxc> iMadper: 出了，损失一半价格。。
<gfrog> jiero: 罗姐儿
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事, 以后烧随身吧. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 有个附近的打包走了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 一套多少钱?
<imtxc> iMadper: 1k
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在听tf15, 很爽. 
<gfrog> freeflying: cache=none是为了防止数据丢失。
<imtxc> iMadper: 以后不烧了，这个不适合我。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 大概是个workaround
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀. 可惜你不能用箱子. 不然99 rmb买一个jbl duet, 很值.
<imtxc> 随身也没好玩的东西，要么以后有机会来个ipc就够了
<iMadper> ipc 渣渣. 
<imtxc> ipc不是退烧王么
<iMadper> 瞎说...
<iMadper> kenwood都比ipc好. 
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<freeflying> iMadper: kenwood的手台很好
<imtxc> 好吧，等着以后回家到刘家峡旁边用上通透又有力度的水电了，我就入手那个99的箱子
<iMadper> freeflying: 手台是啥?
<yelin> 刚掉线了……
<yelin> 校园网被arp攻击，NND
<freeflying> iMadper: 火腿们用的
<iMadper> freeflying: 火腿?
<yelin> 我这里ping各个网站都丢包
<jiero> gfrog: 贵妇人
<imtxc> iMadper: 前年的时候很想入建伍的S7xx 多少来着忘了。。。
<freeflying> yelin: 你用linux还能arp攻击啊
<gfrog> jiero: 。。。
<yelin> 双系统
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, kenwood的东西好呀.
<yelin> 但是下午我专门用ubuntu做了测试，也是一样的
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。比我小妹小半岁。我记错了
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总对手台还有研究？
<freeflying> jiero: 你小妹才这般大啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 几十年前玩过
<yelin> 这opera的弊病就是不能对谁谁说
<gfrog> freeflying: 您高寿。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 二十算几十不
<jiero> freeflying: 不算。
<jiero> 几，至少3只脚
<yelin> ……
<crack> 你们觉得backbox好用麽？
<iMadper> yelin: 别乱给opera抹黑...
<yelin> iMadper，那你给我教教，这个该怎么对别人说，这样也有虚线框提示
<MeaCu1pa> backbox?
<MeaCu1pa> blackbox?
<iMadper> yelin: 输入别人名字, 输入: 然后说你想说的话. 
<yelin> iMadper：test
<\q> iMadper: c調試除了gdb valgrind還有什麼？
<yelin> iMadper: test
<iMadper> yelin: 陈宫了. 
<yelin> 哪个起作用了？
<yelin> 第一个还是第二个？
<iMadper> \q: 没了... strace?
<yelin> 第一个是全角的冒号，which我平时就是这么输入的，第二个是半角的
<\q> iMadper: 還有ltrace?
<iMadper> \q: 不知道这个东西. 
<yelin> yelinh：test
<yelin> yelinh: test
<yelin> yelinh:test
<yelinh> 2nd
<yelinh> &3rd
<iMadper> yelin) 这个很随意的
<imtxc> iMadper: 损失好大啊，听了100小时，损失600
<yelin> yelinh: thanks
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁让你不听了...
<imtxc> .。。。。。
<yelinh> yelin: pleasure,bye
<yelin> yelin:byebye
<yelin> h
<imtxc> 算学点教训，坐等便携核电 cc freeflying 
<iMadper> imtxc: beta灯?
<imtxc> iMadper: 等核电上箱子啊
<crack> 对啊
<crack> backbox
<freeflying> imtxc: 等手机核电池
<iMadper> \q: 想写个支持全局快捷键序列的run-or-raise程序, 有没有人先写过, 要是没有, 我想写一个. 让gnome支持快捷键序列. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 男人最近又出了个砖头901 样子还可以
<happyaron> freeflying: 好主意
<iMadper> imtxc: 不太喜欢国砖
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉早。
<\q> iMadper: 有什麼c++ lint, flawfinder cppcheck?
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<iMadper> \q: 不知道呀. 静态分析, 我就知道splint... 没写过c++.
<\q> iMadper: 我很久以前折騰的，xbindkeys guile擴展 http://bpaste.net/show/89861/
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo vim时读取的是哪里的配置文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418706 如题，谢谢 因为老是sudo编辑的时候vim不顺手 统计信息: 发表于 由 shuizhongyu — 2013-04-08 22:38
<iMadper> \q: 给谁用的? 给gnome?
<freeflying> gfrog: 这个频道里有多少RHer
<\q> iMadper: 所有wm都能，但是截獲按鍵不在wm這層，所以有些鍵會被wm捕獲
<iMadper> \q: 这个只是run吧? 能raise-up吗?
<\q> iMadper: 你 man 一下 wmctrl -xa
<iMadper> \q: 恩. 
<MeaCu1pa> hmm
<cfy> iMadper: 怎么样？
<iMadper> cf
<iMadper> cfy: 什么?
<iMadper> cfy: 你说面试? 不好, 很不好.
<MeaCu1pa1> iMadper: ....
<cfy> iMadper: 看私聊
<MeaCu1pa1> iMadper: 还帽帽？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 使用了一天linux mint的kde，感觉它完全继承了ubuntu的特点。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418707 一天死机两次。 除了这一点，感觉还不错。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2013-04-08 22:43
 * iMadper 洗澡去. 
<manxgoo> 请问，这几天论坛是不是上不去了？
<cuihao> 不是
<cuihao> org.cn 上不去试 com.cn
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:20.28)
<manxgoo> 哦，我去看看
 * hooluwa is back
<manxgoo> 还是不行啊，没什么反应嘛。
<MeaCu1pa1> 我擦一天死机两次还说不错...
<manxgoo> 。。。　forum.ubuntu.org.cn  forum.ubuntu.com.cn 都上不去。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页 • Ubuntu中文论坛 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<manxgoo> 要疯啊，都上不去。。这是怎么了嘛。
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣渣
<iMadper> roylez_: 早, 渣席~
<roylez_> iMadper: 早，基渣
<iMadper> roylez_: ... 
<psychologe> 有用BT5的同学么
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:02.33)
<^k^>  05:04
<jiero> firefox
<rich> 大家好 谁能推荐一款优化内存的软件啊 谢谢
<jiero> 支付宝付款怎么搞？
<jiero> alipay
<jiero> 收费么。
<jiero>  abinez 支付宝付款 收费么？
<jiero> rich: 停止使用那些用内存的
<rich> 后台
<rich> 我发现好多后台占用太多内存 但是不管关闭 英文很多都是以 intel 开头的不敢乱关
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 管内存干嘛，内存就是用的
<rich> 是不是只有系统进程才不能乱关 后台进程的关闭不会引起系统不稳定吧
 * jiero 5年没管内存了
<rich> 我还没开什么呢就已经59l
 * jiero 自从用了4GB内存，就只给过swap避免某软件。
<rich> 了
<jiero> 5GB内存用量？
<jiero> wow
<jiero> 一般我也就用 3GB内存
<rich> 我也是4g的 才开机开了几个网页就已经60啦 是不是中毒啦
<jiero> rich: 应该是正常
<rich> 那说明我的机器配置是不是落伍啦
<rich> 我这个电脑买了打游戏的 上网看网页都这样 哎
<jiero> 。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-09
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 谷歌走后，WebKit面前是否是一个艰难的未来？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418716 来源： http://www.linux-ren.org/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=72886&fromuid=36714 总结WebKit邮件列表近期的热烈讨论： 谷歌已经着手开发其独立于WebKit项目的渲染引擎。两边（WebKit和Blink）都开始裁剪 …
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu 12.04 最近升级以后要登录两次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418717 启动后，进入登录画面，画面上有局部花屏现象，而且花屏部分自动在变化，登录进去以后再次进入登录画面，这次没有花屏，输入账户密码以后成功登录，不知道这是什么个情况，有哪位仁兄有遇 …
<freeayu> hell
<freeayu> hey
<freeayu> morning
<rooisto47> ni hao 
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<iMadper> ,,
<iMadper> iOpera: 早, 神. 
<GentleHonker> 大家早上号 
<GentleHonker> 大家早上好
<GentleHonker> 有人么 ？
<iMadper> rhel下载要钱?
<john____2> 早上好！
<ikk-> http://url.cn/BmT7Rf?u=xoxooxox&t=237255065964254&msgfrom=&area=msgtext&clickfrom=3&clickscene=other
<iMadper> 啥来的?
<ikk-> 一份泄露的UEFI BIOS源码
<iMadper> 哦, 有啥用?
<ikk-> 可以用来学习c\c++
<liuhangb1n> iMadper: 下载应该不要钱，注册才要钱
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: 不是呀, 官方那里找不大下载地址. 
<iMadper> freeflying: ToT... 我刚发现, rhel貌似不是随便下载的... 我连个rhel都装不了...
<liuhangb1n> iMadper: 需要注册一个customer id 吧，这个注册也不要钱。不过网上大把的下载地址，干嘛非要去官方下啊
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: 注册了, 也不让下载的. 
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: 照你这么说, windows也是不要钱的了.
<liuhangb1n> iMadper: 真的？ 我看看，以前曾经也注册过
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 感觉ubuntu越来越不稳定了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418724 在10.04，10.10的时候，ubuntu可是非常稳定的。 现在的ubuntu经常出问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 griffyn — 2013-04-09 9:37
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: 注册了之后,给你的页面会告诉你: No images were found matching your criteria.
<onlylove> uefi?捷波的主板那个？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ....自家产品商业模式都不知道？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 还真不知道~ 我以为只是订阅才收费. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 你知道rh盈利模式?~  lol~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我不知道~~
<david_wu> rh 是靠卖红肠起家的不是么。。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哈哈, 贵公司的合作伙伴呀~
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 没见很多RH 的consoltant在外面晃悠
<liuhangb1n> iMadper: http://www.redhat.com/resourcelibrary/articles/whats-new-red-hat-enterprise-linux-6.4 从这里进的下载页面，貌似要进rhn，擦
<^k^> liuhangb1n ⇪ ti: Red Hat | What’s New in Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.4?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那不行，还是要自己放狗出去
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: 貌似是同样的结果诶...
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: No images were found matching your criteria.
<liuhangb1n> iMadper: 这么恶心……
<liuhangb1n> iMadper: 我倒是能下，奇怪，什么时候我注册的rhn啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 话说, 鄙公司网站上写着, 给一个cpu的多少钱, 给两个cpu的多少钱, 给ibm z系列机器的要联系销售商量价钱. 
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: 你们有订阅服务吧?
<liuhangb1n> iMadper: 没有啊
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: 不知道了. 反正我是下载不了. 
<liuhangb1n> iMadper: 以前redhat 出了个好像是叫dropbare的东东，需要注册之后才能下载，我就注册了一把 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那是，价钱谁都说不清
<iMadper> liuhangb1n: 不知道了. 
<MeaCulpa> Google 终于撇开了webkit阿
<iMadper> khtml无压力.
<ikk-> 很多网站开发的不标准
<MeaCulpa> webkit可扩展性太烂
<john____2> 请问普通用户怎么开openvanilla...
<gfrog> freeflying: 难道乃要组织绞杀活动。。。 @_@
<john____2> 我的电脑一定要root才行
<john____2> ...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<john____2> 本人使用debian
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: google好象是搞了个webkit的分支，不算推翻重来吧。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那只能说明Google桌面程序员一如既往的烂
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 势力不济
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这个。。。
<MeaCulpa> s/势力/实力
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 也有可能，当然也可能是google要自己搞一套玩玩垄断啥的。
<MeaCulpa> 做个浏览器的引擎的能力都没，你看人家Opera没三年就自己折腾一把~~
<MeaCulpa> 要搞垄断就应该自己作引擎
<M3aCu1pa> Hmm
<M3aCu1pa> gentoo-cn
<iOpera> 额。这是谁啊。
<iOpera> 酷胖的崽崽？
<MeaCulpa> iOpera:  我的黑莓...
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<iOpera> 。。。
<iOpera> 噶嘛
<gfrog> M3aCu1pa: 数字酷啪啪
<iOpera> lol 这形容好
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我刚才夸你家Opera呢
<iOpera> iMadper: 还是需要带低音的
<iMadper> io
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 那看不出。
<iMadper> iOpera: 我一直觉得我的头发
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ~~
<iMadper> iOpera: 我一直觉得我的tf15低音有点儿太多了. 你喜欢低音多的?
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你家opera渲染引擎啥的那是随换换
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你只是打压过程中，顺便提了下嘛。
<iOpera> 这倒是
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 你看google哪有这魄力
<iOpera> iMadper: 需要低音啊
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: opera要不是经常搞出点中文问题，底气会非常足。
<if_else> 各位兄台， tune2fs -l /dev/sdb1 说：Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<MeaCulpa> webkit的东西，有个safari足够了，反正不能定制，Safari还安逸点...
<if_else> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<iMadper> iOpera: 可惜我的tf15刚到手, 舍不得借你听~ lol~
<if_else> 但是 u盘可以挂载的啊
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 中文那是Qt4那阶段，对gui kit了解不透彻~
<iOpera> iMadper: 只要推荐。
<iMadper> iOpera: 大耳机?
<iMadper> iOpera: 还是要塞子?
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 最近升级的一个版本，又有点不出输入法。要重启一次。 nnnnd
<iOpera> iMadper: 入耳
<iMadper> iOpera: ue900!!!!
<iOpera> 2999.00，，，这
<iOpera> 可我对罗技，不喜欢啊
<iOpera> 就不是传统做音响的
<palomino|working> 这个耳机据说很坑爹
<iMadper> iOpera: 不是罗技, 是ue.
<iMadper> iOpera: 被罗技收购了, 不过还是之前的团队.
<iOpera> 额
<iMadper> iOpera: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.45.MIjqMO&id=23555000186    2999那个是几百年没改过定价的了. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 『小林外设』特价2013全新罗技UE900 国行联保 现货 尽快抢购吧-淘宝网
<iMadper> iOpera: 刚出的时候, 才是那个价格. 
<iOpera> 双通道，可以换线
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 嘿嘿，自从回归平铺，Opera就没法用了
<iOpera> 立降1000！！！！
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 平铺？
<iMadper> iOpera: 这个是非定制的旗舰. 再往上选, 就只能买定制了. 
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 就是当前WM没有gtk/kde theme踪迹
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 然后打开opera他丫的使劲猜我的theme啥的
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 然后就是一坨shit的ui
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 我在opera的啟動腳本裏加了 export GTK2_RC_FILES=blah 
<iOpera> iMadper: 看图，带了双线？
<huntxu> 用啥wm都無影響
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 自动适应哦。我喜欢这啊
<iMadper> iOpera: 啥双线? 你是说, 两种不同的线? 就一个呀
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 哦...还有这个...算了，我这辈子Linux里不会进Opera了
<iOpera> iMadper: 看你的url。下面的图片
<iOpera> 配件
<iOpera> huntxu: blah是啥
<huntxu> iOpera: blah是一個gtkrc啊
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: dick是啥含义？
<iOpera> huntxu: 额。不明白
<iMadper> iOpera: 还真是... 那个线是带mic和控制的线. 蓝色的那个. 
<iOpera> 指定的文件名？ huntxu
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: dick? 男性生殖器
<huntxu> iOpera: 是的
<iOpera> iMadper: 就是，如果是双线，还值得
<iOpera> huntxu: 哦
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 深层的含义还有没？
<huntxu> iOpera: 人名
<iMadper> iOpera: 不不不, 四单元动铁. 非定制耳机的顶级货了. 
<iOpera> 。
<MeaCulpa> 耳机那么贵...
<iMadper> iOpera: 要不是罗技收购了ue, 绝对多卖2钱块钱
<iOpera> iMadper: 我只知道水泥音响才是顶级货。
<iOpera> lol
<huntxu> 以前班裏籃球隊，有個人才背後印名字就寫著DICK
<iOpera> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> 我一直奇怪他怎麽有勇氣穿上那件衣服
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: Dick没有贬义
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~ 音箱这东西, 我最近关注了一下, 太烧了, 我随便看个入门就2k多了. 
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 相反的，一般强势的人要求别人suck his disk
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 是沒有，就是感覺怪啊
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 很强势，不是很好么
<iMadper> iOpera: 还是多媒体箱子, 要是hifi箱子, 入门六千多...
<iOpera> iMadper: 以前住发地方，附近有人自己做水泥音响
<iMadper> iOpera: gaoji... 调音很困难吧?
 * MeaCulpa 中学同学用麦乳精筒子作音箱
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 要強勢可以更不靠譜一點啊
<iOpera> 那不清楚，在房顶自己搞水泥。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: hoho
<iMadper> iOpera: 结像是稳定了, 不过没法调音...
<iOpera> 似乎是通过间隙，调音
<iMadper> O_e
<iMadper> iOpera: 神听箱子不?
<iOpera> 我有重低音的。至少本栋上下几层是可以听到的。
<iOpera> 不过没敢接功放。
<iOpera> 低档的。怕破音
<iOpera> 打etqw的时候，偶尔开最大。 cc MeaCulpa
<iMadper> 无源的? 
<iOpera> 有源嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥
<iOpera> 要去找实体店试听。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: ...etqw都是bot, 还是ET带劲
<iOpera> 我喜欢bot
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> 不卡
<MeaCulpa> 擦，etqw都是ghost town了
<MeaCulpa> hmm很久没ET了
 * gfrog <@freeflying> gfrog: 这个频道里有多少RHer
<roylez_> gfrog: 有多少基佬就有多少 RHER
<iOpera> et估计还有150天hardban
<freeflying> gfrog: 我在kvm里装Fedora18, 那用户体验绝对的逆天啊
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> freeflying: 咋？
<roylez_> freeflying: 渣到爆？
<gfrog> roylez_: 乃不是RHer，壕铛铛也不是RHer
 * iOpera 绝对不用rpm
<roylez_> gfrog: 哦，更正下，有多少曾经在RH干过活的，就有多少基佬
<iOpera> roylez_: 我告诉蛋蛋去
<gfrog> roylez_: 那就只有壕铛铛了。
<iOpera> lol
<roylez_> iOpera: gfrog hamo adam8157 iMadper gnudog .... 多了去了
<freeflying> roylez_: 渣到逆天
<iOpera> iMadper: 会不会亏了。这蛮贵的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 说说，咋个逆天？
<iMadper> iOpera: 你说ue900? 我没听过... 我只知道是非定制里的顶级货... 
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有兴趣顶风KFC么
<freeflying> gfrog: annaconda的功能确实很强，但易用性太烂
<iMadper> iOpera: 如果我买, 我会考虑w3, 不过w3跟um1一个风格的...
<iMadper> iOpera: 估计你不喜欢. 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<iOpera> roylez_: MeaCulpa 也是？
<iOpera> 哦。看错
<iOpera> iMadper: 你中标了。
<iOpera> iMadper: 哦。你居然没试过，就推荐
<gfrog> freeflying: anaconda出错么？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 我2分钟后出门
<gfrog> freeflying: 还是kvm功能不济？
<freeflying> gfrog: 按钮一会儿在顶端确认，有的widget里在底部
<iOpera> um1是那降噪的？
<gfrog> freeflying: anaconda俺不管，那坨渣渣。
<iOpera> 中音的？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不是功能的问题，是UX的问题
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛我是不是又搞挂一个blade 箱子
<iOpera> gfrog: kvm蛮好啊
<gfrog> freeflying: RH的玩意有UX么？
<freeflying> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> iOpera: 那是。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: no no no anaconda不错了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 早年我Sabayon众寻找一个installer, 找来找去还是只能Anaconda
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 那UX比Ubiquity差几个街区了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: debian那个逆天的货，搞自动安装还得修改ramdisk，牛逼暴了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦，自动安装...
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 不知道是啥
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 现在Sabayon还在用Anaconda
<freeflying> gfrog: d-i都支持kickstart,何来要修改ramdisk一说啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: anaconda bug很多，代码风格俺也不喜欢，不然可能还能给他写几个patch。。。
<iOpera> py的bug都多。
<gfrog> freeflying: 在哪加载ks啊？ 没见有kernel cli传ks路径。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 可以了，比SUSE装起来安逸多了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: suse。。。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 应为不是码工都可以些py
 * gfrog Linux各路发行版的安装过程都是渣渣。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: "Enterprise"的Linux就这两个
<iOpera> 都可以用vb吧。 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦 来投我Gentoo...没installer
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 这货更逆天
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: :)
<freeflying> gfrog: http://wiki.debian.org/FAI
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: FAI - Debian Wiki
<gfrog> freeflying: 我要把现有的d-i文件改成ks是不是太贱了。。
 * MeaCulpa 对Debian的记忆就是丫强制我进了一回Gnome... 人生唯一一次
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: lol 不是gnome，我还不用lin呢。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 你丫还去twitter喷了一口阿
<freeflying> gfrog: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KickstartCompatibility
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: KickstartCompatibility - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: .
<iOpera> 我才喷了噶嘛。看到没。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: gentoo系的好处就是，渣渣你只要嚼一次
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没可能的叔儿，俺的工作就是一天装800遍系统
<freeflying> gfrog ‏@gfrog 8 Apr
<freeflying> 求靠谱人肉 #翻墙 机会。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 装完删，删完装。
<freeflying> gfrog: 靠，你是每天发一次啊
<gfrog> freeflying: bot
<iMadper> iOpera: 我之前耍的时候, ue900还没出来呢...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哈哈，你们用啥自动安装系统...
<iOpera> freeflying: 这里应该开始打击rh了。他们太嚣张了。让蛋蛋出来献身说法。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我还好，我基本一礼拜装个4-5次
<iOpera> iMadper: è´µ
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 要如我般威武，去fedora-zh喷
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: autotest啊，外加各路linux的自动安装脚本，搞到蛋疼。
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: zh啊。你敢去英文频道喷不
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~ http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.kejofr&id=9854462857   shure se 215.
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...真疼，我这里都是镜像模式灌的
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 浙江总代理 Shure/舒尔 SE215入耳式耳机 送微光升级线 包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 镜像灌的不算数，装完host还要装guest
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: E频道没几个帽帽的，在说菜鸟更多阿三更多，何苦
 * gfrog 各种装。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ...那是汝等linux虚拟化烂
<iOpera> 换线的，看过。我收藏了你开始说的那个，其他不看了。 iMadper
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我摸POWERVM不知道安逸多少倍
<freeflying> gfrog: 把我们的cloud-init搞过去，随便写脚本丢postinst里去
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 额。是吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 脱离了管理工具只能这样。。。
<iMadper> 恩.
<MeaCulpa> 我摸POWERVM不知道安逸多少倍~
<gfrog> freeflying: 贵司的内核里还留着ks=xxx这个选项呢？
<iOpera> ks?
<freeflying> gfrog: 不知道，我们不推荐大家用这个
<freeflying> lol
<iOpera> ● g ks /boot/grub/grub.cfg 
<iOpera> 噶嘛乱说
<gfrog> freeflying: 。。。 那算了，不折腾了，继续自动生成ramdisk好了。
<iOpera> 编译参数？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: anaconda真心向着用户阿，还帮忙开VNC
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ramdisk很好
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恩，弄得复杂到暴
 * iOpera enduser
<freeflying> gfrog: debian本身的preseed啊
 * MeaCulpa 没ramdisk, grub背景哪来热拉美女看？
<MeaCulpa> s/拉/辣
<gfrog> freeflying: preseed不用扔进ramdisk？
<freeflying> gfrog: 当然不用啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我是肥内核大ramdisk忠实簇拥
<gfrog> freeflying: 为毛贵司一个哥们给我们提交的安装patch就是更新ramdisk的？
<freeflying> gfrog: patch我看看
<MeaCulpa> +U, C vs R 对喷
<freeflying> gfrog: 搞不好这哥们也是exRHer
<gfrog> freeflying: 我找找先。
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: ramdisk和grub北京有半毛钱关系啊
<iMadper> 我擦, 不撸没来?!
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 说错了~~ fb背景
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: grub自从2了我再没美女相伴了
<ofan> iMadper: 买音箱太纠结了
<iMadper> ofan: 咋了?
<iOpera> 看实体美女吧。 MeaCulpa
<iMadper> ofan: 昨天你不是都定了买那个bose吗?
<iMadper> ofan: 可惜你买不到ms88
<ofan> iMadper: 那个说是可能有缺陷
<iMadper> ofan: 哦, 那算了. 
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我家床上有
<iOpera> 这么多型号，，，对型号有健忘症。
<iMadper> ofan: duet吧. 便宜. 99rmb
<iOpera> 。
<gfrog> freeflying: 哦，好吧，不是贵司的童鞋提交的，是敝司那个maintainer弄的。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 似乎是参考了一个老文档。。。
<iMadper> ofan: 对你来说, 15刀, 很便宜了 
<ofan> iMadper: duet 没听过
<iMadper> of
<ofan> 样子也太丑
<iMadper> ofan: jbl duet. 
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: http://imagebin.org/253307
<iMadper> ofan: 能有你丑?!
<ofan> iMadper: 不知道音质咋样
<ofan> iMadper: 没你丑
<iOpera> .
<iMadper> ofan: ... lol~
<iOpera> 求呕饭的照片
<iMadper> ofan: s3w?
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 不锉
<iMadper> ofan: hivi s3w
<iMadper> iOpera: 发图不发种!!!!
<hceasy> 这里是不是都是一群叔叔级别的…
<iMadper> hceasy: 你多大?
<iOpera> iMadper: ... 图片。。
<iMadper> hceasy: 这里只有几个老妖怪而已. 
<john____2> 奶奶的
<hceasy> 23
<hceasy> 22
<ofan> iMadper: s3w怎么看像山寨货
<hceasy> ofan: 是ee么
<iMadper> ofan: hivi的东西, 还说的过去吧. 
<iOpera> hceasy: 羊陀？
<hceasy> iOpera: 恩
<ofan> hceasy: 是cs不是ee
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Dash、Libreoffice的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418725 Dash： 最近大家在吵麒麟ubuntu……其中有两条比较有意思，一个是Dash中的音乐搜索变成了百度音乐搜索，另一个是加入了中国的黄历。 想请教这两个功能如何在官方的ubuntu 12.04上自己打造出来 ？？ Libreoffice：  …
<ofan> iMadper: 很不专业，这价格不如买bose
<iMadper> of
<iMadper> ofan: 看这个没有? http://www.mobile01.com/topicdetail.php?f=180&t=273661
<hceasy> ofan: 那ee好像是ignome吧
<ofan> iMadper: 罗技的5.1声道才$50
<iMadper> ofan: 5.1? 你用来听歌?
<ofan> iMadper: 我说价格
<iMadper> ofan: 5.1随便一些, 肯定便宜. 
<iMadper> ofan: 你的喇叭就便宜
<ofan> iMadper: 成本不一样？
<ofan> iMadper: 很多大牌都是卖品牌
<iMadper> ofan: 音箱成本可以很低的... 破单元一用上, 很便宜的. 
<iMadper> ofan: hivi好歹是做单元的, 单元素质不差.
<iMadper> ofan: 不过, 小箱子, 重点是要便宜. 
<ofan> iMadper: 这价格不如买bose那个
<iMadper> ofan: 我只是推荐这个价位说的过去的箱子, 你自己选喽~
<ofan> iMadper: 哈哈 发现个$69.99 的返修的Bose
<iMadper> 返修?
<iMadper> 然后resell?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我看到版规 好感动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418727 每天都要浏览这个版面 每当看到版规 就有意股莫名的感动 感谢版主 统计信息: 发表于 由 interui — 2013-04-09 11:01
<ofan> iMadper: http://i.imgur.com/i0N7sys.png
<ofan> iMadper: 对
<iMadper> 其实就是管翻喽?
<ofan> iMadper: 翻新
<iMadper> ofan: 还不是管翻?
<ofan> 哦
<iMadper> ofan: 官翻还是可以的. 小维修点儿自己翻新的就算了吧?
<ofan> 应该是官翻
<ofan> 否则就是写的retailer refurbished
<freeflying> ofan: 别找了，我上次推荐你的B&W的
<gfrog> freeflying: 周末爬山看花儿去？
<freeflying> gfrog: 没车啊
<ofan> freeflying: 啥牌的
<ofan> freeflying: c记只在北京有分舵么？
<yunfan> @沈沈沈大人:山穷水复疑无路，那就喝点板蓝根。沉舟侧畔千帆过，人人都喝板蓝根。不畏浮云遮望眼，只缘喝了板蓝根。横眉冷对千夫指，誓死要喝板蓝根。遥知兄弟登高处，只为喝上板蓝根。劝君更进一杯酒，喝完再喝板蓝根。人生自古谁无死，干了这碗板蓝根！【最右】@兔爷洛迦:干了这碗板蓝根，来生
<yunfan> 还做中国人！
<gfrog> freeflying: 折叠借你？
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求一个替换转义字符的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418729 https://github.com/NoIE/bedit bedit 4-9.jpg 我想给程序添加一个替换的功能。 程序下面有两个文本框，查找文本框、替换文本框，我想利用文本框，将 “<br>” 替换为回车，也就是 “\n”，但是如果直接使用 Code: b …
<iMadper> gfrog: rh中国有没有桌面开发岗位呀?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 桌面开发？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 招人来作anaconda :)
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 问问. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: anaconda现在有开发. 
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 不过, 新的anaconda改动太大, bug太多. 
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 那就是system-config-network-gui 那样的妖货
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: .... 
 * MeaCulpa 参数写进命令里，高，实在是高！
<MeaCulpa> 帽帽喷点真多
<gfrog> iMadper: 目测没有。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 哈？ 帽帽这边anaconda国内木有人
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 飞信最近支持PC和手机同时登录了，有没有人开发linux上的pidgin插件或chrome插件呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418731 如题。 QQ最近是如火如荼啊，飞信呢，有没有人开发啊，可惜我本人没有精力，不然我倒愿意做这个开发的 统计信息: 发表于 由 gracegreen — 2013-04 …
<lvlingli> openfetion已经有pidgin插件了
<lvlingli> 但是在我这里总是闪退
<lvlingli> openfetion倒是没有问题  挺好用的
<MeaCulpa> 是么，我黑莓登录下看看
<john____2>  /exit
<MeaCulpa> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300887951090#ht_500wt_1144
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ New Burlesque Pin Up Dita Von Teese Hairspray Set Travel and Full Size | eBay
<MeaCulpa> 京东还投google广告...
<iOpera> iMadper: 桌面软件，又不挣钱。凭啥发工资
<iOpera> lvlingli: 记得还有cli版本的飞信
<iMadper> iOpera: 求公司推荐. 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 内核升级失败，是不是删了新内核，系统会自动回退到上一个内核？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418733 如题，是不是 sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.2.0-40 重启，系统就会自动以 image-3.2.0-39 启动？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocd — 2013-04-09 12:23
<iOpera> iMadper: 我们这好多大公司，就是没搞lin的。你最多去做销售。lol
<iMadper> iOpera: 销售? 一天泡八小时桑拿那种?
<iOpera> 哦。。。。这样的工作，我会推荐给你？我不知道自己去啊。
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~
<ikk-> 板蓝根有副作用,特别是长期存放过的
<iOpera> ikk-: 看到一个笑话。说为什么板蓝根不直接喂鸡，而要来喂人。
<iOpera> 真有用的话。喂鸡多好。
<ikk-> iOpera: 他们怕鸡吃了影响食欲,影响鸡的体重,哈哈
<iOpera> 板蓝鸡，说不定是一个新品种。可以卖得贵。
<cfy> cool
<iOpera> cfy: 你入职了？
<jusss> iOpera: 我写不出来
<onlylove> jusss: 你要写啥？
<cfy> iOpera: en
<\q> cfy: 在哪裏？
<freeflying> ofan: B&W啊，这个牌子你不知道？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Phlebotomy training Scrutiny Small screen beyond rub Interne http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418734 We roughly have a crush on down stomach extra regarding ability by not susceptible festivals or blood show connected anniversaries, birthdays, weddings, Christmas increased by up substitute festivals. Saloon nearby epoch rosiness is vigoro …
<chenxiongfei> 有人英文好些的吗
<chenxiongfei> 帮忙翻译个东西
<chenxiongfei> 　周小丽  为“公益机构新媒体实战训练营”特邀讲师。
<chenxiongfei> 这句话，帮忙翻译成正式的英文
<MeaCulpa> http://finance.sina.com.cn/chanjing/gsnews/20130409/033315080779.shtml
<iMadper> freeflying: 那牌子的东西太贵了 a8/飞碟都是他们家的吧?
 * slucx 谁给推荐个11寸的小本… 
<john____> 哈哈哈,终于用上openvanilla了
<john____> 他妈的,搞了我一上午
<cfy> \q: 就在你旁边。。。
<cfy> \q: 就在你附近。。
<john____>  有没有人分享openvanilla使用经验?
<\q> cfy: ?
<john____> 没有人?
<cfy> \q: 看pm
<gfrog> freeflying: B&W? 白加黑？
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.bowers-wilkins.com/Wireless-Music-Systems/Wireless-Music-Systems/Zeppelin-Air/explore.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Bowers & Wilkins Zeppelin Air iPod dock & wireless speaker system with AirPlay wireless music streaming
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 我记错了, 我说的是B&O... 囧rz
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • ubuntu 12.10 apache 不能启动，提示undefined symbol: apr_thread_pool http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418735 sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start * Starting web server apache2 /usr/sbin/apache2: symbol lookup error: /usr/sbin/apache2: undefined symbol: apr_thread_pool_task_owner_get Action 'start' failed. The Apache error log may have more informa …
 * slucx 谁给推荐个11寸的小本…
 * MeaCulpa 谁给推荐15.4-17寸的大本...
<onlylove> slucx: mba
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 太大，带着不方便…
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: mbp
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: mac无视
<MeaCulpa> slucx: onlylove 我要的是当家里的一体机用的
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: thinkpad w
<slucx> MeaCulpa: 家里买个显示器
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其实alienware不错
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 或者xps
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: TP:W 不行，键盘太小，我不要写字笔啥的
<slucx> 太贵
<cfy> slucx: mba11
<MeaCulpa> 操机
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 那就xps或者alienware了吧
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: Dell家的键盘不放心....我看看
<slucx> cfy: 多少钱？我买来是装linux的…然后买个显示器家里用，出门本光带上本子…
<MeaCulpa> 牛贵...
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个漂亮吧
<cfy> MeaCulpa: mbp
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook/index338007.shtml
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【索尼E17129CCW 白】报价_参数_图片_论坛_SONY VAIO SVE17129CCW（白）索尼笔记本电脑报价-ZOL中关村在线
<cfy> MeaCulpa: rmbp
<slucx> 我感觉11.6的屏刚好
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 其他的大都停产了
<iMadper> freeflying: 看样子, 得要个几k
<slucx> http://item.jd.com/665354.html
<^k^> slucx ... ⇪ 【苹果MD223CH/A】苹果（Apple）MacBook Air MD223CH/A 11.6英寸宽屏笔记本电脑 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<freeflying> iMadper: >4k貌似， 我当初就在这个和Bose wave music system之间犹豫了一段时间
<freeflying> iMadper: 这货没cd/fm, 只能接iOS设备
<iMadper> freeflying: 之前看bose的小音箱, 感觉做的很不错. 
<freeflying> iMadper: http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/wave_systems/wms/index.jsp
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Bose | Wave® music system III | Wave® systems
<iMadper> freeflying: 我有这钱, 我就买睿韵的监听了. 还便宜. 
<onlylove> slucx: http://detail.zol.com.cn/notebook_index/subcate16_list_s856_1.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 【11英寸及以下笔记本电脑】11英寸及以下笔记本电脑报价及图片大全-ZOL中关村在线
<onlylove> slucx: 看上哪个买哪个
<freeflying> iMadper: 你买到的只是箱子，还有功放前置音源
<freeflying> iMadper: Bose的这个效果会让你改变对hifi的看法
<iMadper> freeflying: 不不, 箱子, 这个价位的, 不叫hifi, 叫做多媒体音箱~ 真的, hifi音箱中, 最最差劲的牌子, 叫做, kef.
<freeflying> iMadper: kef最差的也得3k+了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我只找到了他5k+的箱子....
<iMadper> freeflying: 原来还有3k的...
<freeflying> iMadper: 新街口那边有些二手的你可以看看
<freeflying> iMadper: 我去年打算用9k左右搞套入门的，发现都很难
<iMadper> freeflying: kef也有整个系统那种, 不过也是很入门那种
<freeflying> iMadper: 或者你可以考虑Denon F107这种
<iMadper> freeflying: 天龙...
<iMadper> freeflying: 我不买. 我买廉价货的...
<iMadper> freeflying: 你太高估我了... 我只能买ms88这种
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 大家把上QQ的方式总结一下，接在楼下吧。方便新手啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418736 大家都用什么方式上Q？把相关教程的链接贴在回复中吧。 以后就不用一篇一篇的搜索了。 老大们，快出手 统计信息: 发表于 由 zheng1733 — 2013-04-09 5:49
<freeflying> iMadper: 我十年前买的onko的cs325也不错，当时还便宜
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在的安桥貌似不如以前了.
<freeflying> iMadper: 大不如以前了，也没性价比了
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀, 不考虑. 我现在只能考虑一下廉价的国产. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 这些老牌日系厂商都不行了
<onlylove> 又改成音响频道了，你们这些人
<freeflying> iMadper: yamaha的有款不错，1.5k左右
<iMadper> freeflying: 小白盆? 
<cfy> slucx: boring.....
<cfy> slucx: ~7000
<freeflying> iMadper: 具体不记得了
<freeflying> iMadper: 搞套Bose吧，会陪伴你10+的
<iMadper> freeflying: 我到是选好了. 就ms88了, 如果最近这个月找到好工作, 就上监听. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在没钱呀. 工作都没有~
<freeflying> iMadper: 帽子的工作不是很好吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 说出来都是泪呀~
<iMadper> freeflying: 人生大起大落~ lol~
<freeflying> iMadper: 人生不如意，十之八九
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我现在也只剩下心态好了~
<slucx> cfy: 其实我想3k以下买个
<slucx> cfy: 11.6的
<happyaron> hifi烧啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 不如买哈雷
<iMadper> yunfan: 多少钱?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 这里一直都是个问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418737 zou正在设置 update-notifier-common (0.132) ... ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe 正在设置 update-notifier-common (0.132) ... ttf-mscorefonts-installer: downloading http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/a …
<slucx> cfy: 感觉现在随便一个本子都够用了
<cfy> slucx: oh
<yunfan> iMadper: 不知道 没多少吧 对你不是问题
<iMadper> yunfan: 我穷. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 你不了解我... 不知道我有多穷苦.
<iMadper> yunfan: 人生大起大落.
<yunfan> iMadper: 去卖啊 你看人家海南的 三天60w 
<iMadper> yunfan: 说个靠谱的.
<yunfan> iMadper: 两腿一迈 眼睛一闭 忍过三天 好几十万
<yunfan> iMadper: 我看你的资质60k可以
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 你又不去?
<iOpera> yunfan: 3天60w那，适合你啊。要处的。lol
<yunfan> iMadper: 我没这资质 你要能帮我拉到皮条 我倒不惧出境
<yunfan> iOpera: 没问题 只要你能拉到皮条 可以给你分成
<iMadper> yunfan: ... iOpera .... 你们两个没正经的...
<iOpera> 自己去拼搏嘛。这还靠别人。
<yunfan> iMadper: 你不是要去穷游么
<yunfan> iOpera: 拼搏得来就卖不起价了不是
<iMadper> yunfan: 现在没钱了. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 要多少钱?
<h2ero> /CC
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道呀, 工资的话, 一个月8k, 就可以随便游了吧. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 扯淡呢 我现在也不能随便游啊 我是问你这次穷游需要多少钱
<iMadper> yunfan: 这次的? 这次回北京路上去长沙停下来, 狠吃 iOpera 一顿. 应该花不了多少钱. 
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕铛铛
<yunfan> iMadper: 要是5k一下哥可以先借你实现梦想 以后你有工作再还哥钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 棍儿刮
 * gfrog 每天拜一次壕基铛 ad
 * gfrog 每天拜一次壕基铛 adam8157 
 * adam8157 蓝牙鼠标还是无线鼠标?
<iMadper> yunfan: 不用, 钱不是问题. 现在我更愁找工作. 5k我还是拿得出来的. 
<iOpera> 壕基铛，无线的好多了
<adam8157> iOpera: 蓝牙的问题在哪?
<iMadper> adam8157: è´µ.
<yunfan> iMadper: 找工作哪里有那么麻烦 是你想多了 你这状态就跟我高考前一样
<adam8157> iMadper: 雷柏的99
<iMadper> yunfan: 光说不难没用, 得给我一个工作才行呀. 
<adam8157> iOpera: 蓝牙的问题在哪?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你投了几个简历？ 你的工资底线 理想线是什么 对从业所在地 工种有啥要求
<yunfan> iMadper: 先给自己做个表格 然后按表格来
<iMadper> yunfan: 底线6k, 理想线9k. 地方, 朝阳最好, 不行中关村也可以接受. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去联系twu了... 
<adam8157> iMadper: 应届生好惨 momo
<adam8157> iMadper: 别啊
<iMadper> adam8157: sigh... 这不是赶上了没人头吗....
<adam8157> iMadper: 节操啊!
<iMadper> adam8157: 人生大起大落... 无力呀....
<adam8157> iOpera: 人呢 混蛋
<yunfan> iMadper: 就只限制在帝都？
<iMadper> yun
<iMadper> yunfan: 对. 
<iMadper> yunfan: 父母, 妹子 都在这边. 
<adam8157> gfrog: 恁说, 有线, 无线 or 蓝牙 (鼠标) 该买啥
<yunfan> iMadper: 那你找阿蛋吧 今年刚出来的 好像比你的底线低 所以我没啥可说的
<adam8157> iMadper: 你妹子找到工作了?
<iMadper> adam8157: 没呢... 
<iOpera> adam8157: 蓝牙，要配对，找麻烦。 http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.121.MOPCuA&tradeID=293795765389487
<gfrog> adam8157: 一样买一个，选个好用的留下，剩下的送我
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 超薄可爱无线鼠标 办公游戏 笔记本无线鼠标 迷你接收器 包邮
<iMadper> adam8157: 她比我还惨... 
<adam8157> gfrog: 擦
<adam8157> iMadper: 苦命鸳鸯
<gfrog> adam8157: 抹
<iMadper> adam8157: 我觉得吧, twu那里, 比gss好一点儿
<yunfan> adam8157: 这叫越穷越小资
<adam8157> iMadper: gss在朝阳
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 工资不知道能有多少.
<yunfan> 不过这样也好 消费社会全靠这些人驱动
<iMadper> adam
<iOpera> 超薄可爱的 蛋蛋
<iOpera> 就这个
<adam8157> iOpera: http://www.amazon.cn/Logitech-罗技-M215无线人体工学光电鼠标/dp/B00776T0MY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=1TJHWWZFAAJRH&coliid=I2PS8L9UXD7THE
<adam8157> http://amzn.to/YHOHgn
<iOpera> 小了
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Logitech 罗技 M215无线人体工学光电鼠标(黑色 升级型, 省电，磨砂质感，三色可选！您值得拥有)-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊 [m215罗技无线鼠标]
<iOpera> 电池都是歪的。
<adam8157> iOpera: 小?
<iOpera> 明显手掌部分，收缩啊
<iOpera> 为了收缩，电池改成歪的
<iOpera> 自从用了超薄的，其他鼠标都不习惯了。
<roylez> yunfan: python怎么弄list的size来着？
<roylez> yunfan: o len
<adam8157> iOpera: 超薄的难受死了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux mint 13 mate网页出现白斑。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418738 如图：比如 “应该，错，转载”这些字像白斑一样，有些网页有（比如：天涯），有些没有，还有wps的菜单也是这种情况，就前几天重装系统后出现Broken pipe错误，所以安装了nvidia-current-updates …
<iOpera> 很好啊。只是中键，应该改到侧面了。
<freeflying> gfrog_working: kvm能支持ipmi不
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 似乎有patch，不过我没用过。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 你说ipmi直接管理guest么？
<yunfan> roylez: 额 你怎么搞起python了?
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 有这必要？
<ikk-> gfrog_working: kvm可以启动我c盘的xp吗?
<gfrog_working> ikk-: 可以，不过不管死活
<ikk-> gfrog_working: 驱动肯定要重新安装的
<ikk-> gfrog_working: 教我啊
<gfrog_working> ikk-: 不是驱动的问题。
<ikk-> gfrog_working: 我先备份一下c盘
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 方便啊
<gfrog_working> ikk-: 可能把host的存储干掉，你想象下两个系统同时写一个分区表会是啥结果？
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 没见方便到哪。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: hypervisor层提供了一样的功能啊，没必要纠结ipmi吧。
<ikk-> gfrog_working: 哦,硬盘分区会错误啊? 那太危险了
<ikk-> gfrog_working: 我备份一下分区表
<freeflying> nnd, 敝司的东西要生产用只能用lts啊
<gfrog_working> freeflying: http://lists.nongnu.org/archive/html/qemu-devel 搜这个id 1347998443-20599-1-git-send-email-minyard@acm.org
<^k^> gfrog_working ⇪ ti: qemu-devel Archives
<ikk-> freeflying: 如果只用命令行,服务器,非lts也还行吧
<gfrog_working> freeflying: Add an IPMI device to qemu Date: Tue, 18 Sep 2012 15:00:27 -0500
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 好像目前没动静
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 要不乃跟进一下？
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 我瞅瞅
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 壕
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 壕基铛让乃推荐牛逼鼠标呢。
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 鼠标?
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 我现在用的是 GIGABYTE eco 600 的无线鼠标 
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ^
 * adam8157 要买个无线鼠标
<bluezd> 买完就后悔了第二天
<freeflying> adam8157: 有米人啊
<adam8157> bluezd: why
<palomino|working> 支持无线
<bluezd> adam8157: 两块电池,有些大,适合手大的人,手感还可以
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 太高级，不懂
<adam8157> bluezd: 快递过来
<adam8157> palomino|working: ?
<palomino|working> 用过无线鼠标就再也不想用有线了
<bluezd> adam8157: 这是公司财产啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: 用过无线显示就再也不想用有线了
<adam8157> bluezd: 我不嫌弃
<palomino|working> .... freeayu__ 
<palomino|working> freeflying: 我到是想要个无线显示器
<freeayu__> hi
 * palomino|working momo freeayu__ 
<freeayu__> anyone called me?
<freeflying> palomino|working: 可惜没有
<palomino|working> freeflying: 有 freeflying 
<^k^> freeayu__, 好.. .  ㍧ 
<palomino|working> freeflying: 但是分辨率不够
<freeayu__> cool
<palomino|working> 没看到有2560x1440的
<black_angel> 兄弟们，一个比较常遇见的问题，Edit控件里需要限定或者验证某些输入
<black_angel> 我想找到已经有人写好的通用的类，不知道你们头手上有没有这样的类
<adam8157> palomino|working: 那么无线 还是 蓝牙呢?
<palomino|working> 必须无线
<palomino|working> 苹果蓝牙鼠标键盘可烦人了
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 找壕基铛帮你看。
<gfrog_working> palomino|working: 破马沃king
 * palomino|working momo gfrog_working 
<Dante_> wasikevin: 2
<Dante_> wasikevin: 3
<iOpera> 破马的点点这么高。搞基啊
<iOpera> 1920不行？
<Dante_> ....
<palomino|working> ...
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥要无线鼠标?
<palomino|working> 调程序，屏幕越大越好啊
<adam8157> bluezd: palomino|working 说比有线的好
<iOpera> 1920够放3列了
<gfrog_working> palomino|working: +1024
<bluezd> adam8157: 我觉得好处就是无线
<palomino|working> 调试时被各种信息窗口挤得看不见代码了.. iOpera 
<iOpera> 哦。破java，又臭又长，放不下。 lol palomino|working
<palomino|working> not only java...
<wasikevin> Dante_, pong
<freeflying> adam8157: 周四就换gmail了
<adam8157> freeflying: 终于有个web client做backup了
<freeflying> adam8157: 不用再用啥tb了
<adam8157> freeflying: mutt赛高
<freeflying> adam8157: 4年了，终于可以不用本地客户端收邮件了
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> gmail ui越来越妖孽
<iOpera> freeflying: 不用本地，有啥好处？
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 比你们那垃圾的note好太多了
<freeflying> iOpera: 这些都没gmail这个客户端靠谱啊
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 朋友，何必呢，别拿人和耗子比
<iOpera> 我觉得139的邮箱更好。直接短信提示。
<freeflying> iOpera: 你一天多少邮件的说
<iOpera> 那是不多。只是这样方便。多数都不用看的。
<gfrog_working> freeflying: gmail看patch渣死了
<bluek> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.12)   这个东东在哪下载啊？我怎么找的都是libc6 2.11
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 现在我都懒得开gmail
<bluek> 想装wps
<gfrog_working> adam8157: zimbra竟然换UI了，越来越像outlook，擦。
<bluek> google老是出毛病。
<bluek> 百度也百不出一个东东出来，悲剧。求命
<iOpera> bluek: 2.15-0ubuntu10.3
<bluek> ipoera,我的是10.04
<iMadper> ipoera~~~
<bluek> iOpera, 我的是10.04
<bluek> 哈哈
<iMadper> adam8157: 我了个去... twu都不理我!!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: fedora qe都看不上我...
<adam8157> iMadper: 去7楼肉搏
<adam8157> bluezd: ^^ 看悲剧哥
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ...
<bluek> twu=特务油？
<iMadper> blued: .. ..
<bluek> libc 大于2.12，这个东东在哪download的？
 * adam8157 问后天有人同去IDF么?
<iMadper> bluezd: apt-get install 
<iOpera> bluezd:  /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.15.so* 你可以自己ln一个假的。只是这种基本库，估计牵扯太多，没用。
<iMadper> bluezd: 怎么就换成你了?!
<freeflying> adam8157: IDF是神马
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 乃有票？
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 搞基大会。
<adam8157> freeflying: 你卖萌么... http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/intel-developer-forum-idf/beijing/IDF-2013-Beijing.html
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Intel Developer Forum 2013 Beijing
<iMadper> 爱东方, 是东方姑娘粉丝团. 
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 有啊
<gfrog_working> ad
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 我没有，遥祝。
<iMadper> 一起起源于, 新版的东方不败太可爱了.
<freeflying> adam8157: 今年我终于不用去了，连着去了4次
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 年年有背包拿，多好
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 貌似还有T
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 那包你看得上？
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 帽帽的包比那个还渣渣
<MeaCulpa> ...
<yunfan> ikk-: kvm起没问题 我就起过 后来为了防止误操作 我另买了个硬盘给kvm折腾
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 敝司还没呢
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 你在gmail里看thread?
<iMadper> 问一下, 我的代码, 如果要用一个gpl协议的库, 是不是就不能以bsd协议发布了?
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 哪有thread，都给拆成一个个分开的了，我怀疑gmail根本不care in-reply-to
<adam8157> freeflying: 国家会议中心就在奥体公园吧?
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 12.04 e1000找不到网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418742 第一次装linux，我用的是t61的本子，装的是12.04，装好后发现发现无法找到有线网卡，无线到是可以用，现在网卡是可以发现的不过好象没有找到驱动，去intel官方网去看了一下，下了一个驱动，编译但提 …
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 乃们搞基啊，不像我们，有个包就美死了。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 在水立方边上
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 我很早就吐槽過這個問題了。。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_working: 那不至于，应该是里面有人break
<huntxu> gfrog_working: gmail的線索貌似自顧自的。。。
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 恨死人了。
<MeaCulpa> 点起来费劲
<steven_> 新来报道
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 不知道有午饭没有
<MeaCulpa> 那怕是Thnderbird也好阿
<gfrog_working> MeaCulpa: 没有人，是一个人发的patchset，在mutt看好好的，gmail就全部是单个主题了。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啧啧。
<iMadper> 包? 哪里有包? 求一个!~
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 以前訂的列表，cc給我的選擇不再發一份給我，在gmail裏，就不會到一個線索裏去...
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 反正各种奇葩错乱。
<gfrog_working> huntxu: gmail的界面真心不是给码农准备的。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 一怒之下把gmail全弄成單個郵件的，然後不再用網頁客戶端，除非去新建filter。。。
<iOpera> huntxu: 额。opera不是整理邮件关联的？显示得蛮好
<freeflying> adam8157: 要走一段
<bluezd> adam8157: 周四你去 IDF ? 我们组有好几个会去
<adam8157> bluezd: 有谁啊
<huntxu> iOpera: opera對references/in-reply-to的處理有點小問題，常見在git send-email的情況下會出問題
<adam8157> bluezd: 叫一起啊
<huntxu> iOpera: 但是還是算了，用太習慣了，換不了 =.=
<adam8157> bluezd: 我只参加11号的
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩，都是
<adam8157> bluezd: 一起啊一起啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 好
 * gfrog_working ^ 有人组队gaoji中
<iOpera> 估计蛋蛋好久没见到机油了。这么激动。
<iOpera> huntxu: 我没碰过啥小问题。 :D
<bluezd> adam8157: 周四凌晨不看球了？
<adam8157> bluezd: 看啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 那你能起来吗？
<huntxu> iOpera: 估計你是領導，不收patch。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: sure
 * adam8157 问idf到底管不管饭
 * bluezd 希望 idf 有妹子可看
<huntxu> idf是高層才去的啊
<bluezd> huntxu: 是啊
<iOpera> 车展才有得看。 bluezd
<huntxu> bluezd: 兩天你能賺40萬不
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 百度搜索--正在等待百度响应--一直没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418745 抱歉，是windows系统 在网吧，没必要为了搜点东西就爬墙，可是百度不能用 非要爬过去才能显示百度搜索结果，可是都爬过去了谁还用百度啊 所以求教不用代理的情况下怎样能 …
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 竟然有这货。。 http://outlook.com
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃该去chinajoy
<huntxu> gfrog_working: outlook.com不是m$的東東麽
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Sign In (@ live.com *FROM* outlook.com)
<gfrog_working> huntxu: .
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 但是可以添加其他邮箱。。
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 額，QQ都可以
<jetal> 这个irc需要密码吗？
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 好吧。。。
<jetal> 官网那个什么服务器怎么一直连不上呀，反而这个是我自己找到的...
<jetal> Was somebody heared me?
<ikk-> jetal: 不用密码
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 12.04如何找回Unity默认桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418746 ubuntu 12.04如何找回Unity默认桌面? 登录界面选择的时候没有了Unity默认桌面，只有Unity 2D桌面选择项，还有就是Gnome桌面选择项，是在安装特效的时候有一个软件安装不成功后卸载以及 …
<jetal> hi
<^k^> jetal, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<jetal> 对了，怎么设置不让用户名后面显示ip地址？
<ikk-> jetal: http://www.wikihow.com/Get-a-Cloak-on-IRC
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ How to Get a Cloak on IRC - wikiHow
<palomino|working> set mode +x吧
<jetal> Ubuntu官网给的服务器能连接吗？我怎么一直都连不上...
<ikk->  +x 隐藏ip ? 支持
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> palomino|working: 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 刷死了...
<palomino|working> O_o
<iMadper> palomino|working: /set 给我刷了1200+行出来...
<palomino|working> .........
<iMadper> palomino|working: 吧我当前的设置全都输出了...
<palomino|working> 太爽了
<ikk-> iMadper: 什么客户端?
<iMadper> ikk-: 不知道. emacs自带的. 
<ikk-> erc
<iMadper> 可能吧, 好像是这么个名字. 
<ikk-> yunfan: kvm 怎么引导 /dev/sda1 ?
<ikk-> 文件系统        容量  已用  可用 已用% 挂载点
<ikk-> /dev/sda7        16G   11G  4.0G   73% /
<ikk-> "qemu-kvm /dev/sda1" 
<john____> hello
<john____> hi
<^k^> john____, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<john____> 好\
<john____> ?
<john____> ?
<ikk-> ?
<yunfan> ikk-: 额 -hda啊 
<hceasy> 老妖怪们都快出来。。
<john____> 哈哈哈
<hceasy> 谁是KDE 系的 ？？///
<onlylove> hceasy: 哭熊喊啥，小心给你＋q
<hceasy> onlylove: 。。。
<hceasy> onl
<hceasy> onlylove: bt 下载工具 ktorrent ...   什么种子都提示无法创建目录。。
<jetal> hi
<ikk-> yunfan: qemu-system-i386 /dev/sda1
<hceasy> onlylove: 对了。。 你的号好像被封禁啦        ？？
<^k^> jetal, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<ikk-> yunfan: 我这里是 sda1
<onlylove> hceasy: 嗯，被禁了，封了封了吧，省的没事总是想水
<hceasy> onlylove: 一周。。 我干的。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 你的下载目录是哪里啊……
<onlylove> hceasy: 毛线一周，永久
<hceasy> onlylove: 你的密码太简单了。。。 然后发了一夜的广告。。
<yunfan> ikk-: 要用 -hda参数制定hd而已
<onlylove> hceasy: 是不是你下载目录没权限啊
<hceasy> onlylove:    解封了又给封的  一周。。。。
<ikk-> yunfan: 哦
<onlylove> hceasy: 啥时候解封的
<hceasy> onlylove:  我也这么想的。 然后把目录改成所有人都可以修改。   还是不行。
<ikk-> yunfan: 不指定 -hda 就不行吗?
<onlylove> hceasy: 我找重置密码了
<onlylove> hceasy: 777也不行？
<hceasy> onlylove: 当时封了之后就解了啊。。 qy和我都试了试猜你的密码 都猜到了 然后久给解了封一周。 
<hceasy> onlylove: 
<hceasy> Anonymous 	192.163.20.252 	2013-04-01 10:26 	更改用户密码
<hceasy> » onlylove 	
<hceasy> qy117121 	127.0.0.1 	2013-03-31 10:11 	封禁用户 原因: ""
<hceasy> » onlylove 	
<hceasy> hceasy 	120.194.101.83 	2013-03-31 10:01 	封禁用户 原因: ""
<^k^> hceasy:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<onlylove> hceasy: 无所谓了，你试过其他的bt工具没
<onlylove> hceasy: 果断被加q了吧……
<imtxc> iMadper: hi
<iMadper> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没什么，就是打个招呼
<iMadper> ...
<ikk->  qemu-system-i386 和 qemu-i386 有什么区别?
<hceasy> onlylove: 很郁闷啊。。。  
<onlylove> hceasy: 啥郁闷啊，4月1号封的，就当愚人节了
<hceasy> onlylove: 。。 解了 
<adam8157> ikk-: 么区别 是个symlink
<onlylove> hceasy: transmission试过没，有cli版本的
<adam8157> ikk-: 因为qemu还可以做为userspace的模拟器
<ikk-> adam8157: 哦
<onlylove> hceasy: 我看看去重置下密码吧……太懒了，这次记文本文件里面直接cp
<ikk-> sudo qemu-system-i386 -hda /dev/sda1 , 一直显示 Booting from Hard Disk...
<ikk-> 没显示
<ikk-> sudo qemu-system-i386 -hda /dev/sda 可以了
<adam8157> ikk-: :)
<ikk-> :)
<gfrog_working> ikk-: 愿上帝与你同在。
<ikk-> gfrog_working: 我C盘的xp会坏掉吗?
<gfrog_working> ikk-: 出错了别骂kvm就行
<ikk-> 转了3圈后,黑屏了,卡住了,cpu 50%
<ikk-> 感觉还在运行
<onlylove> ikk-: 你这是要做啥？用qemu启动xp？
<ikk-> onlylove: 是的
<hceasy> onlylove: 好了。。 可以下载。。
<ikk-> 反正不会破坏分区表
<ikk-> xp修复一下很简单
<onlylove> hceasy: 哪个好了？ktorrent？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: vim里替换&肿么写转义啊？肿么越替换越多？ \&这样写？
<ikk-> 一直黑屏,我进安全模式试试
<hceasy> onlylove: transmission
<adam8157> gfrog_working: Note that using "\&" works the same as using "\@=": "foo\&.." is the same as "\(foo\)\@=..".  But using "\&" is easier, you don't need the braces.
<onlylove> hceasy: 这个新装的……你的问题不是ktorrent么……找到conf看看里面有啥，实在不行干掉（改名就行了）再启动让它重新生成
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 刮
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 0宽度断言了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 啊，搜索的时候不该用转义。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 壕牛基铛
<ikk-> gfrog_working: 按u撤销
<onlylove> adam8157: 正向还是负向
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 是的 转移的话就变了  "foobeep\&..." matches "foo" in "foobeep".
<ikk-> 安全模式也黑屏,光标在左上
 * gfrog_working 怀疑铛铛童鞋的nick会不会像以前的皇帝称号一样越来越长。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: :h pattern.txt
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 难怪，:h regex没看到啥有用的。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: momo
<hceasy> onlylove: 估计还是权限问题了。。。 不行了就挂服务器上下载。 然后托回来。 
<ikk-> yunfan: 不加 -hda 也可以
<ikk-> sudo qemu-system-i386 /dev/sda
<onlylove> hceasy: 你自己的home也会有权限问题？
<hceasy> onlylove: 要么我会抓狂呢。。
<yunfan> ikk-: 随便你了 我用qemu习惯了
<ikk-> 也是左上角光标不动
<hceasy> onlylove:   服务器上就一个root  我看它还有什么权限。 
<onlylove> hceasy: 什么服务器……就一个root
<yunfan> ikk-: 其实第一次我装xp就是这样干的 结果xp把我的mbr给抹掉了 不过也没啥大不了的 再装下grub就是
<hceasy> onlylove: 自己的VPS
<ikk-> yunfan: 安装xp确实会改写mbr
<MeaCulpa> grub4dos
<onlylove> hceasy: 哦，那就好，无所谓了，不过就一个root……其实是不建议的，用的是证书登录吧？
<ikk-> yunfan: 我都是先安装xp,再安装linux. 再装下grub也不难
<MeaCulpa> 我记得我以前是 ntldr=>grub4dos=>grub=>ntldr
<hceasy> onlylove:   直接输密码的。 就平时翻墙用。 
<ikk-> grub2(mbr) => xp(c盘)
<onlylove> 你们都弱爆了，grub直接装在/上就是了，到时候随便找个工具把/激活下就成了
<ikk-> grub2(mbr) => ubuntu(sda7)
<yunfan> ikk-: 我现在无所谓 因为装grub太容易了
<ikk-> yunfan: 嗯
<ikk-> 我只是玩玩直接硬盘分区 虚拟机 引导
<onlylove> hceasy: 还有vps用……都想方设法用ssh的……
<onlylove> hceasy: 不过现在上班的地方不用翻了……所以那些都不用了
<hceasy> onlylove: 直接用自己的vps挂ssh啊。 
<hceasy> onlylove: 然后平时折腾下挂个网站神码的。。
<onlylove> 表示grub2怎么装就不知道
<yunfan> python的vm真是dirty
<hceasy> onlylove:   那个bt客户端可以用命令。     
<john____> 哈哈哈,大家在说什么呢?
<onlylove> hceasy: vps要钱不是……cjb什么的不要钱的……挂网站……一直想做，一直没做……后来就不了了之了
<ikk-> onlylove: google 一下就有
<onlylove> hceasy: transsmission当然可以用命令
<onlylove> ikk-: 需要吗……help一下就好了
<ikk-> onlylove: ...
<yunfan> hceasy: rtorrent
<yunfan> hceasy: 前年亲自实验过
<yunfan> 不过那个默认按键比较挫 不属于任何已知体系
<hceasy> yunfan: 看过那个 rtorrent . 04年好像久没再更新了。 
<hceasy> yunfan: 好吧。。  ubuntu里面竟然还有。。
<ikk-> http://un.codiert.org/2008/09/booting-windows-xp-from-raw-disk-with-linux-kvm/
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: Booting Windows XP from raw disk with Linux KVM | un.codiert.org
<ikk-> 估计是驱动问题,一直黑屏
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 菜鸟求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418749 ubuntu内核升级以后，用uname-r显示版本号是3.8.6，但是在dpkg --get-selections|grep linu里却没有找到新升级的内核只有旧的内核版本，这是为啥呢。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lhl01081002 — 2013-04-09 16:59
<hceasy> onlylove:  我的那个网站想起来了写点儿。。
<onlylove> hceasy: 我自己机器上有个wordpress……目前里面就自带的helloworld
<hceasy> onlylove: 。。。。 那个折腾了好几次了  没意思。 还是自己写的好玩。 
<onlylove> hceasy: 省心啊……自己写不知道用啥……py么
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 往往当你不知道用啥的时候，在网上找这库那code, 然后就屈服于py
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 实际上我想试试用perl
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 或者ruby……但是没学过ruby
<ikk-> https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/categories/Blog_Engines[3~
<ikk-> https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/categories/Blog_Engines
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: The Ruby Toolbox - Blog Engines
<ikk-> sudo qemu-system-i386 /dev/sda 直接引导sda2 D盘的2003成功了,xp一直黑屏
<onlylove> ikk-: 你机器上几个系统……
<ikk-> onlylove: 就3个
<yunfan> ikk-: 有极大的可能是vga driver的问题
<hceasy> onlylove:  我去设置下服务器的下载
<ikk-> yunfan: 哦
<ikk-> https://www.ruby-toolbox.com/categories/static_website_generation
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: The Ruby Toolbox - Static Website Generation
<ikk-> yunfan: qemu-kvm -std-vga  我再试试xp
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: perl吧，哈哈
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 所以在看cpan的模块，dbi什么的
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 你是码工么？
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 不是
<MeaCulpa> onlylove: 有钱的雇主用pl的多
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 听说都是维护历史遗留问题
<MeaCulpa> 非码工的话，用pl能赚打钱
<MeaCulpa> 对，堆shit
<hceasy> onlylove:   额。 名字很长也影响下载么 ？？/
<onlylove> MeaCulpa: 你放了我吧，我现在的工作和linux就不沾边了
<hceasy> onlylove:  肿么办  
<onlylove> hceasy: 有这种事情？
<onlylove> hceasy: 不超过255个字符应该没问题吧？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • PlayOnLinux玩游戏不能全屏啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418750 如题，安装了playonlinux玩游戏，能玩，但是玩的时候是半个屏幕啊，不能全屏，屏幕两边都有一块黑， 不知道为什么、、、 我的显卡是N卡，装的是英伟达自己提供的显卡驱动，系统是12.04 有米有类似经 …
<hceasy> onlylove: Hashing: Storage error: [Hash checker was unable to map chunk: File name too long]
<yunfan> ikk-: 如何
<ikk-> yunfan: 正在试
<hceasy> onlylove:  貌似。。 vps挂了。。
<onlylove> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ticket/2043
<onlylove> 喵的……公司代理把这个屏蔽了，暂时不想用tor
<ikk-> kk@ub5~ >qemu-system-i386 --help | grep vga
<ikk-> -vga [std|cirrus|vmware|qxl|xenfb|none]
<onlylove> http://snowwolf725.blogspot.tw/2010/07/rtorrent-rutorrent.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ 小狼的學習筆記: rTorrent + Rutorrent 安裝- 多使用者環境
<ikk-> yunfan: 或者是我的xp安装的服务和驱动太多,一直卡在那里. 我的2003很干净
<ikk-> yunfan: 看到xp转了5圈,应该不是vga问题
<adam8157> onlylove: transmission-daemon 吧, rtorrent 弱爆了
 * adam8157 饿了
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是我，是hceasy，他要下载文件，但是提示文件名太长
<onlylove> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=89174
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: File naming on Russian and limitation on length of file names (Page 1) / GNU/Linux Discussion / Arch Linux Forums
<bluezd> adam8157: 晚上一般再哪吃？
<onlylove> 看起来很多人有这个问题
<adam8157> bluezd: 连续几周做饭了
<onlylove> bluezd: 白家大院什么的
<onlylove> bluezd: 不然就不叫壕了
<bluezd> adam8157: 挺好啊，湘西原来的老板真是转XX 了，在就没见过她
<adam8157> bluezd: 哈哈哈
<bluezd> adam8157: 白家大院你常去啊？　真是壕啊，比不了啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 去过一次再也不去了, 不喜欢那氛围
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 呱呱
<bluezd> adam8157: 啥氛围？
<adam8157> bluezd: 清宫
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 啥？
<bluezd> ......
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 哎，节操啊
<gfrog_working> bluezd: holiday fxxk？
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 你么组招人吗现在？
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 今年都没HC，别想了同学
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 实习的呢？
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 去年你不来，估计以后都没戏了，除非有人滚蛋
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 也没有
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 认识个妹子，挺好看的，本来想推荐到你们组，结果没 hc 啊
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃收了吧。
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 我们组几乎就是不招女的，不像贵组
<adam8157> bluezd: 我这儿有hc 推荐来
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 我说乃自己收了。啥理解力啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 求带走
<adam8157> 我说那个挺好看的妹子
<gfrog_working> freeflying: 飞轮到手。真tmd贵死了。
 * adam8157 下班回家做饭
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 壕牛基厨铛
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 称号越来越长了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Windows 8 VS UbuntuKylin 13.04 beta 2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418752 您好!帮我选择一下是Windows 8好?还是UbuntuKylin 13.04 beta 2好?我是只安装UbuntuKylin 13.04 beta 2,还是与Windows 8共存? 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqguoqiang — 2013-04-09 17:32
<john____> date
<airead> 求内推啊
<john____> 哈哈哈
<yunfan> ikk呢
<yunfan> 英皇还不如在当初美国独立的时候迁到美洲去，反正又有殖民地保皇党和王室土地，何苦留在不列颠受坐议会的牢呢
<\cx> eexp: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=14738891004&ali_trackid=2:mm_25282911_0_0:1365501793_4k5_1273156414
<^k^> \cx ... ⇪ 美女扑克收藏日本写真明星珍藏扑克纸牌桌游纪念品商务礼品扑克牌-淘宝网
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice更新到4.0.2.2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418754 libreoffice更新到4.0.2.2 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-04-09 18:07
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac619051
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 男子离婚后与昔日岳母同居 成前妻“继父” - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 内核更新到3.5.0.27 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418755 内核更新到3.5.0.27 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2013-04-09 10:42
<rich> 请问 装ubuntu 系统机器要求的配置高吗
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个要看是什么桌面了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu12.04总是失败，求大家指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418758 下载的ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso，用UltraISO刻入U盘，刚安装就卡在了ubuntu那几个橙色字上了，然后等了二十分钟，一直没有反应。 重新烧入，还是那样的情况。换了其它的刻录软件，没开始就一 …
 * leyle 撸起来。
<rich> 我想问一下安装了双系统的电脑是不是运行速度要慢啊
<leyle> 你买了两件衣服，穿了一件，请问你身体上的重量是一件衣服的，还是两件衣服的，
<rich> 我现在才晓得ubuntu有好酷
<jiero> wow
<rich> 早知道就选ubuntu喽
<rich> dell 的可选系统中有ubuntu
 * jiero 今天对个女孩说了一句话：你这么容易推倒。
 * jiero 今天被女孩说，触电了，碰到你。
<rich> 这是笑话吗？
 * jiero 今天从妈妈那里得到2盒心型盒巧克力，上面的商标是 gaoji 
 * jiero 刚才三句，都是事实。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 情节发展曲折啊
<palomino|working> 最后一句揭示了残酷的真相
<rich> 是在地铁里吗 没下文啦
<rich> 算了还是安装在手机里比较眩
<jiero> 不是啊，都是在办公室里。
<jiero> palomino|working: 。你对 gaoji 很感冒？
<palomino|working> 显然是妈妈了解你 jiero 
<jiero> palomino|working: 好像我喜欢的都是nerd，女的nerd很少。
<jiero> palomino|working: 感觉。
<palomino|working> so...gaoji吧。。
<jiero> roylez 抱抱
<palomino|working> 支持搞主席
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
 * jiero 接触不到。
<palomino|working> 在啊。。
<palomino|working> 我完了
<jiero> palomino|working: 破抹布
<palomino|working> 板砖破气功，抹布破主席?
<rich> 我喜欢带眼镜的那种内德
<jiero> jiero。。。
<rich> 很多内德带眼镜看起来很好看
 * jiero 对样子没要求 - 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • lubuntu的fcitx输入法怎么用不了啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418762 我是新手，不能再新的新手。系统软件包里只有韩语提供更新，我又不懂这个，真无语，为什么不出个汉语呢！ 辛辛苦苦找到了fcitx安装代码，安装配置完重启居然打不出字，系统托盘有fcitx的图标 …
<jiero> desura
<jiero> 。死寂啊。
<roylez_> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67e9c8cdjw1e3id2gowmhg.gif
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。乐乐啊。感觉就像我啊。。。我不会用筷子。
<jiero> roylez_: lol
 * jiero 一直用勺子的
<roylez_> jiero: 我以为你吃饭跟狗一个姿势呢
<jiero> roylez_: 差不多。一般直接放在嘴边快速吃下去。
<jiero> roylez_: 不过我喜欢甜食和无味的食品
<jiero> roylez_: 所以可以嘴里一直不停吃。
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐给个图片吧。
<jiero> roylez_: 给我你的照片
<freeflying> gfrog_working: 上图
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。上图？
<jiero> gfrog_working: 小青蛙
<freeflying> 17:45 #ubuntu-cn: < gfrog_working> freeflying: 飞轮到手。真tmd贵死了。
<jiero> 。
<yanqian> 这个频道的聊天记录会有地方存档么?
<\cx> yanqian: /topic
<yanqian> \cx: 谢谢。
<\cx> yanqian: :-)
<roylez_> \cx: 又忽悠新人
<\cx> roylez_: 我也是新人.
<\cx> roylez_: 你是?
<\cx> roylez_: 主席?
<roylez_> \cx: 我看见你一整天了，你不是
<\cx> roylez_: ... 我下午才来的...
<\cx> roylez_: 哈哈哈, 弱爆席!!!!
<stardiviner> Emacs Org-mode 怎么显示内嵌图片?
<yanqian> 命令行下的irc客户端有什么推荐的么？
<chgtg> yanqian: irssi
<yanqian> chgtg: 好的，我查查看。好像很多频道的一些记录不是都有地方保存的
<leyle> google ubuntu cn log
<leyle> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<chgtg> yanqian: 日志存多了，也烦
<^k^> leyle ⇪ t: Index of /Ubuntu IRC Logs
<jiero> 讨厌，我天生低血压。
<jiero> 上楼梯也会头晕
<yanqian> 所以我想如果某个时间突然需要关注某个频道的话，可能要需要在某个server上跑个irc，需要时过去看。
<stardiviner> yanqian: weechat/irssi
<leyle> 今天的
<leyle> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/09/%23ubuntu-cn.txt
<^k^> leyle ⇪ t: {长度=>2.00 B, "encoding"=>"deflate", "type"=>"text/plain"}
<leyle> 想问一下，如果想要下载一些代码，一般都去哪里找相关的内容？github ? sf?总感觉进去后没头苍蝇样，
<jiero> leyle: 看到一个，就钻研下去，你就知道了
<leyle> jiero: 额。
<\cx> leyle: 直接google
<leyle> 很多时候，有相关的代码，但是语言不是我需要的或者懂的
<freeflying> roylez_: http://www.smzdm.com/go/202161
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Linksys EA4500 Refurbished Smart WiFi Wireless Router N900 Dual Band 320127559299 | eBay
<eexp> c
<eexp> cccccccccccccccccc
<\cx> eexp: 咋了?
<eexp> asdfghjkl;''qwertyuiop[]zxcvbnm,./
<eexp> 测试键盘
<leyle> ea4500,没啥子折腾头，没意思
<\cx> eexp: ... ... 妖怪...
<\cx> eexp: 说妖精语言的, 你是. 
<yanqian> 有使用pidgin的么？如果设置不显示 xxx离开，或 xxx进来 这些提示信息呢？
<eexp> 你才是妖怪，你们全家都是妖怪。
<void1> yanqian, 往插件里找找，有的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何刻录ubuntu12.04可自引导dvd安装光盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418769 自己用u盘制作了个安装盘，但是不能老占着u盘吧？正好手头上还有一张空dvd盘可用，所以就想制作张可自启动的安装光盘，希望各位大神们帮忙说一下具体的过程和用到的软件，谢 …
<gfrog> freeflying: 装上了已经，没得拍了。
<freeflying> gfrog: fuck, config里copy时多了个空白字符，折腾了我半天
<gfrog> freeflying: zeze
<freeflying> gfrog: 这些破参数谁有空记啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 嘛东西？ qemu？
<freeflying> gfrog: 就是这破玩意
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的 小Y 想装ubuntu 谁会 ？教教我。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418774 我的电脑 联想Y485 谁能装ubuntu 系统 教教我啊 我的是12.10的镜像 安装了 win7 win8 双系统 还想安装ubuntu12.10 不要用wubi安装啊 用优盘 或者硬盘安装都可以 ，谁会教教我 啊。我用优盘安装过的 ， …
<gfrog> freeflying: 熟练了还好。
<gfrog> freeflying: 我都是用libvirt生成一个模板然后自己改改改
<gfrog> freeflying: 其实kvm倒霉就倒霉在没靠谱的管理工具上。
<freeflying> gfrog: 确实啊
<freeflying> gfrog: phpvirtualbox看着不错啊，libvirt要是有套这个也不错
<iMadper> \q: #define cmdstr(cmd) ("fuck" cmd)  这个要求cmd是"xxx"这样的字符串才可以, 有没有办法让cmd可以是char *? 然后返回一个连接好的字符串? 还是一定要用strcat?
<gfrog> freeflying: libvirt本身有一大堆binding，其实搞个这玩意也不难。
<iMadper> cfy: ^^
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过帽帽对这个没兴趣，所以。。。 你懂的。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请教下，挂起后无法恢复屏幕，怎么解决啊？显卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418775 问题如下： 为了解决风扇转速快问题，自己安装了下nvidia的显卡驱动，最初是没有任何问题的，挂起后也可以恢复。 但是后来重新安装了下opengl的库，最初是分辨率不行 …
<cfy> iMadper: ?
<iMadper> cfy: #define cmdstr(cmd) ("fuck" cmd)  字符串连接, 这个要求cmd是"xxx"这样的字符串才可以, 有没有办法让cmd可以是char *? 然后返回一个连接好的字符串? 还是一定要用strcat?
<cfy> 谁有banban的联系方式？
<cfy> eexp: ee~
<cfy> iMadper: 什么意思啊？
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<cherrot> roylez, 我旷工了～～
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 香肠老婆生了没？
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-10
<abinez> 话说想买点紫苏种子回来放在阳台上种
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 不妨试试Linux系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418789 My Blog = Octopress + Github + Markdown 博文原文效果更好，地址：http://panqiincs.github.io/blog/2013/04/09/why-not-try-linux/ 我是从去年8月份开始使用 Linux 操作系统的。由于本人专业的需要，我的硬盘上仍然还保留着Windows …
<abinez> http://hongdou.gxnews.com.cn/viewthread-4950593.html
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 晴璋遍瓑宥傚棄闄呴參
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • ubuntu13.04 怎么安装openJDK6 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418795 ubuntu13.04 已经不支持openjdk6了吗？在源中没有找到，只找到了openjdk7. 如果想装6，是只能自己下载jdk6，安装了吗？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wcy_612 — 2013-04-10 1:26
<angelife> 用chromium 下载中文文件 默认名字为Downloads(n) 这是哪里设置的问题呢
<angelife> 英文文件正常
<sjd_zeus> 各位好
<sjd_zeus> ?
 * sjd_zeus 今天怎么这么清净( ⊙ o ⊙ )！
<iOpera> 今天怎么这么清净
<slucx> 都没起床呢…
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iOpera
<iOpera> ￣3#￣ #○一-一o roylez
<onlylove> http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2013-04-09/042026767684.shtml
<onlylove> TMD那些人谁的安稳么
<onlylove> 日本人没忘，中国人反倒忘得差不多了
<iOpera> 某几个人不代表全部。 onlylove
<onlylove> iOpera: 我在济南上的大学，每次出去玩都会经过济南惨案的纪念碑
<iOpera> 为什么有外围女一说，明明就是圈内人。
<onlylove> 啥，那绿茶啥？
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| iOpera
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) iOpera
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 iOpera
<liuhangbin> test
<^k^> liuhangbin, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<iOpera> 绿茶，不懂意思。
<imtxc> iOpera: 神
<imtxc> onlylove: 早
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席万岁
<imtxc> gfrog: 基娃万岁
<onlylove> iOpera: 绿茶婊
<imtxc> cfy: 蹭饭鸭～ 早
 * imtxc momo roylez_
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 事情过了这么长的时间你才知道？
<iOpera> 我知道这词。只是不明白啥地方的土语。 
<onlylove> iOpera: 最近才出的，不是啥土语
<onlylove> iOpera: 度娘一下就知道了
<happyaron> cfy: 你找斑斑姐干嘛。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: ...
<iOpera> 没兴趣
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • resolv.conf中的namesever问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418798 有多个nameserver的话，什么情况才会使用第二个dns服务器？ 只是timeout么或者无法访问才会有第二个么？ 如果第一个server返回的是can't find，后面的就没有继续解析了。我用dig/nslookup也没追踪到有使用第 …
<rich___> 大家好 irc 如何改字体大小啊
<happyaron> rich___: ctrl +
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪。
<happyaron> gfrog: g蛙
<airead> rich___, 看你用什么客户端了
<happyaron> roylez_: 额，尾席
 * gfrog 我发现了，这个频道安静的原因是酷啪啪不在。。。
<happyaron> iOpera: ee
<onlylove> gfrog: 那你闹腾点吧？
<gfrog> onlylove: 没空
<airead> 拥有开源基因的不错的公司有哪些？
<rich____> 能变颜色吗
<onlylove> 反正没有oracle
<airead> onlylove, 那有哪些啊？
<onlylove> airead: 有哪些不知道，反正肯定没有oracle原来的话有sun
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34222
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 对苹果的批评从保修转到应用内容
<onlylove> 苹果……一时半会消停不了了
<airead> onlylove, 你房子找好没？
<onlylove> airead: 唉？你谁的马甲？
<airead> 我没穿马甲
<airead> 我－就－是－我，
<onlylove> 哦，还没，等过两天看看
<onlylove> airead: 你要转租？
<clfs> 大家好阿。。
<airead> onlylove, 没，找合租
<^k^> clfs, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<clfs> ：）
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39447/chrome-28-using-blink
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Chrome 28 已采用全新 Blink 引擎 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<rich____> kk irc 文本能改颜色吗 谢谢
<airead> rich____, 他还不具备人工智能
<rich____> kk 不是机器人
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39449/android-monopoly-nokia
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 微软诺基亚向欧盟投诉 Android 涉嫌垄断 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<iyzsong> 垄断...
<onlylove> 微软沦落到告别人垄断了
<onlylove> 看来不是有点软，是很软了
<clfs> android，，，垄断？
<clfs> 这事这么狗血。。
<rich____> 谁能帮我看一下我的配置能运行两个系统吗 谢谢
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/39467/suodan-terrible-search-engine
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ Shodan：互联网上最可怕的搜索引擎 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<onlylove> 会收费的搜索
<airead> rich____, 那是什么？
<rich____> 什么是什么 我没打字啊
<rich____> 我就是想你们帮我看一下我的配置能同时安装ubuntu 和win 吗
<clfs> - -
<clfs> 这个不能这样看吧？
<^k^> : define:什么 我没打字啊 http://g.cn 大部分来说是五笔，不过你也可以当作别的用，推荐试一试超强二笔 ...
<rich____> 处理器	Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-3227U CPU @ 1.90GHz，1901 Mhz，2 个内核，4 个逻辑处理器
<rich____> 已安装的物理内存(RAM)	4.00 GB
<cfy> happyaron: 有事～
<clfs> win你装哪个？
<clfs> 这个配置双系统绝对是木有问题。。。。硬盘大点就ok。。
<cfy> happyaron: 你知道怎么联系么？
<cfy> imtxc: morning~
<rich____> 实际硬盘465g
<clfs> 那就ok阿。。
<clfs> 现在基本都用ubuntu
<clfs> 很少再切回win了。。：）
<rich____> 我还是有点担心 开网页 内存都占用60%多
<lvlingli> 这个完全不用担心啊
<lvlingli> 我配置还不如你的  一直都双系统 
<clfs> - -
<clfs> 你用的啥浏览器？
<clfs> ubuntu
<clfs> ?
<rich____> 为什么 不用担心内存的问题  ie
<clfs> - -
<rich____> ie 的bing
<lvlingli> --
<clfs> 我用chrome。。
<clfs> 感觉chrome速度快很多。。：）。。搜索基本用google。。
<rich____> 能介绍个占用资源少的浏览器吗  网上说chrome很占资源啊
<lvlingli> opera吧
<cfy> happyaron: 知道怎么联系么？
<MeaCu1pa> webkit都快
<rich____> 我昨天看了ubuntu的视频 我知道为什么有那么多人安ubuntu
<MeaCu1pa> 为啥
<lvlingli> 我装过的linux发行版里面  只有ubuntu配置起来最容易  
<clfs> 额。。。
<clfs> 那我觉得你不会玩linux阿。。
<clfs> linux就是折腾。。。
<rich____> 界面太酷了 还支持虚拟桌面 还有应用dock 怎么感觉和apple的那枚象啊
<lvlingli> 不
<clfs> 现在方便好多。。。
<lvlingli> 我用了三年linux了
<clfs> so ga。。。我太武断了。抱歉。。
<clfs> 我之前也玩了好多的版本。。。后面一直用ubuntu
<clfs> 是因为资料好多。。懒得折腾了。。。- -
<lvlingli> 如果安装以后问题不断  需要你花一整天时间才能达到可用的状态 你说这是linux的精髓 那我只能说你有受虐倾向
<rich____> 最早的im 聊天好像就是 linux 的聊天命令 是吧 还是unix 
<lvlingli> 我原来是一直折腾不同的桌面环境或者窗口管理器
<clfs> 恩。。。那个可以调整到最佳状态的。。每个人的linux都可以设置成符合自己的。。。
<lvlingli> gnome  kde  e17 trinity  awesome i3 e16等等
<clfs> 那个我就玩了下clfs。。自己装了个xfce。。
<clfs> ；）
<rich____> 问一个问题什么是在虚拟环境下访问高危网站 虚拟环境是什么意思啊 谢谢
<clfs> 我一直觉得kde不好用。。- -
<lvlingli> 我原来最喜欢e16
<clfs> 额。。不懂。。rich
<lvlingli> 虚拟机吧
<rich____> 我再电脑报上看到的
<lvlingli> 沙盒？
<rich____> 虚拟机又不能防病毒
<clfs> 这事问google。。
<lvlingli> 跟物理机隔离
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 如何让右上角的键盘图标显示出来，本人菜鸟，摆弄没了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418799 如何让右上角的键盘图标显示出来，本人菜鸟，摆弄没了 求教各位大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 豪情笑清风 — 2013-04-10 10:59
<lvlingli> 虚拟环境不就是这个意思么
<clfs> 右击panel，选keyboard试试？
<clfs> 选add to panel
<clfs> 高危网站是？草榴？
<rich____> 不是啦草榴是无毒的 我经常翻墙所以%%
<clfs> - -翻墙。。。。我觉得高危的网站都用linux上的。。- -
<onlylove> 电脑报……
<clfs> 了解到了。。分享下。。rich。。
<onlylove> lfs好折腾时间啊……
<rich____> linux 太专业了 我可能搞不定
<airead> 什么是shodan
<^k^> : define:shodan http://g.cn Search for computers based on software, geography, operating system, IP address and more. For example, it can find servers running Apache 2.2.3 on Windows ...
<rich____> ubuntu的系统要求好多个g的硬盘空间啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 你怎么unaffiliated了
<happyaron> freeflying: ~freeflyin@unaffiliated/freeflying
<rich____> 你们又看youtube上的那个flashcode 的屏保吗 怎么做的啊
<clfs> 不会超过4G吧？
<clfs> lfs费时。。但是玩多了。。对linux了解还是有帮助的。。
<clfs> 我玩了两遍。。。感觉还不错阿。。：）
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/0410/110954_i2Al_5189.jpg
<onlylove> linux有啥专业的
<rich____> 至少要求有一定的电脑知识 我不行的
<onlylove> 你都能来irc还没电脑知识？
<onlylove> http://static.oschina.net/uploads/space/2013/0408/171757_Rt6O_31384.jpg
<onlylove> 找合租的看看这个妹子啦
<clfs> 哈哈。。没错。。都知道来irc了。。
<rich____> 有进步?
<rich____> 只要是能摆脱qq的魔爪
<clfs> 其实玩linux能更快促进对电脑的了解。。
<rich____> 算了 又没高人指点还是去玩游戏比较有成就感 
<freeflying> happyaron: 这是啥意思啊
<clfs> 。。看看最原始版的linux kernel 0.01..哈哈。。。也是不错的。。
<clfs> 现在玩linux的比以前好很多了。。。以前都是自己./configure && make的。。自己搞包依赖关系。。
<imtxc> onlylove: 有这么良心的妹子 求认识
<rich____> 也对 机器玩崩溃了还有一键还原的嘛
<clfs> 搞到你吐血都行。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 自己搜下了……我也是看到别人发的图
<clfs> 现在多方便。。有apt-get  yum ..
<rich____> 怎么打不开你的链接啊 是图片嘛
<onlylove> 实际上我最怕依赖
<happyaron> freeflying: 你的cloarka 
<imtxc> onlylove: 你还在找合租？
<happyaron> freeflying: 你的cloark
<clfs> 哈哈。。。现在不会拉。。现在的包管理软件都那么强大。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找到住处了？
<freeflying> happyaron: 应该是啥呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 我打算继续蜗居
<happyaron> freeflying: 你不是ubuntu member么
<happyaron> freeflying: 可以有个ubuntu 的cloark
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是还没搬家而已……好吧，咱俩想法一样
<freeflying> happyaron: 要不要也无所谓吧
<happyaron> lol
<clfs> 玩linux 多用google。。。搜e文。。
<clfs> 促进英语学习。。哈哈。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: C记貌似还有员工cloark
<freeflying> happyaron: 不知道啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 裸这多好，要披风干嘛
 * kingroup we are beautiful
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 刚刚还说我家里好久没断线呢
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: nat模式下如何禁用libvirt的dnsmasq
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 笔记本显示不出电源信息！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418801 一般情况下电源状态会在菜单栏显示，我电脑不知为何显示不出来，在电源统计里面也看不到电池状态！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 _狐狸糊涂 — 2013-04-10 11:10
<rich____> ubuntu有两个版本 一个是长期支持的 一个是有最新feature 的到底那个跟好啊
<onlylove> 答：俩都不好
<rich____> 那你是用的哪里下的啊
<iyzsong> o.o
<rich____> kk
<wzssyqa> rich____: 还有一个选项，跟ubuntu+1
<rich____> kk 在吗
<rich____> 什么意思? 不要用术语嘛
<wzssyqa> rich____: 就是开发板
<clfs> - -我觉得随便选吧。。
<clfs> 选stable的。。
<rich____> 你是让我去那个频道去问吗
<clfs> 反正都是折腾。。
<clfs> linux不是你安装完后就完事的。。。那才是个开始。。。：）
<rich____> 我就是不知道哪个版本最稳定才问你们这些geek啊
<clfs> - -LTS stable
<clfs> 一般相对好些。。。：）
<kingroup> clfs: 既然都是失败，为什么不在一开始就失败
<clfs> 恩。。一开始把他吓跑了。。- -
<kingroup> clfs: 阿弥托福
<rich____> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 这个吗
<imtxc> onlylove: 打算去豆瓣看看
<kingroup> rich____: 我们公司机房现在都装ubuntu12.04
<imtxc> yunfan: 你在是果壳？
<kingroup> imtxc：豆瓣好进吗？你要转公司了？
<rich____> kingroup 能给个连接吗 我的机器性能不能和你公司的主机比哦
<onlylove> kingroup: 人是去豆瓣看租房信息大概
<kingroup> onlylove: 下面有一句，你在果壳，那是看女友了？
<imtxc> kingroup: 。。。。我只是看房子 同时也看到果壳上面有发的租房子信息。。。
<onlylove> kingroup: 果壳和女友啥关系呢？
<kingroup> onlylove: 我掉口袋啊
<kingroup> imtxc: 看来想转职的人看什么都这样
<imtxc> onlylove: http://www.jy766.com/
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 北京阳光之巢国际青年公寓
<imtxc> kingroup: 我还没专职呢，35级以上才一转
<kingroup> imtxc: 练到35级要2年啊，这是多么漫长的一段时间？
<rich____> 问个问题 我的是64位的win 可以安装32位的ubuntu 吗 
<imtxc> kingroup: 对啊，你以为转职容易啊，而且我前期加错点了。。。。 更难了
<rich____> ubunu 怎么像要饭的啊 还要捐赠
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • utuntu服务器ping不通怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418802 firewall已经关掉了，主机ping www.baidu.com 可以ping通，win7ping服务器就不行，怎么解决？在线等~求大神~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 起个名字真的好难啊啊啊啊啊 — 2013-04-10 12:08
<onlylove> imtxc: 删号重新练
<imtxc> onlylove: paoxue.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 泡学网 中国泡学（PUA）文化发源地|主流搭讪,泡妞,把妹集中地|中国最大的情感交流社区 - Powered by Discuz! (@ paoxue.com)
<clfs> - -
<clfs> 开源社区很多这样的。。。寻求捐赠的。。：）。。。有的项目有大公司支持。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 还真无聊……
<rich____> 我要是中了5oo万我会捐一点
<rich____> 光盘镜像装载出错时为什么啊 谢谢
<rich____> 都吃饭去了吗 各位
<palomino|working> 大概是吧
<clfs> 额。。。你装虚拟机还是实体机？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我都离开果壳有一阵了 不要老问 问你mlgb啊
<onlylove> 果壳的日子好过不
<rich____> 尸体机
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不懂你要干啥。。。 直接杀掉进程不就好了。
<rich____> 果壳好像一个日本动漫的名字哦
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: 直接杀掉当然可以，不过每次都要手动搞一次多麻烦
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: ml有人说xml里ip里不写dhcp就不会起dnsmasq,不过貌似不行
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: libvirt那个网络部分可以配置的，在virsh里和virt-manager里都有。
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: 不过我不太熟，基本不用这货。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog: vit-manager里我看到有选项，不灵
<gfrog> freeflyi1g: /etc/libvirt里翻翻？ 我真不太熟悉libvirt这坨。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • cups不能自行启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418803 安装的是lubuntu13.04开机后，打印服务没有运行。手工运行cupsd后正常。查看/etc/init.d下有cups脚本，但是在rc12345下均没有包含cups的脚本。 这个cups不是自动启动的服务吗？有没有什么方便的工具来维护系统服务程序呢？ …
<iOpera> roylez_: roylez
 * leyle 你才是妖怪，你们全家都是妖怪
<leyle> 为啥我没有颜色？
<leyle> 咋个发的？
<palomino|working> 不4知2道
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 按错了- -
 * palomino|working slaps ee
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> java泄露
<MeaCu1pa> .
<MeaCu1pa> java 不是一两天了
<iOpera> MeaCu1pa: 最终破马又会说 not only java
<MeaCu1pa> 恩
<palomino|working> obj-c呢
<palomino|working> 烦死我了
<palomino|working> 函数名字太tm长了
<iOpera> 哟。破马这么高级了。
<maven> firefox里面字体发虚怎么回事啊  其他地方正常的
<iOpera> 换字体
<palomino|working> 换字体或者换超高ppi的显示器。。
<iOpera> nnnnd 又ppi来欺负人
<palomino|working> ...
<iOpera> 有钱的破马
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 我没有啊
<maven> 我已经还过了  其他地方的字体是正常的阿
<palomino|working> 买不起mbp或者chrome pixel
<palomino|working> ff自己有字体设置吧 maven 
<iOpera> pixel是玩具
<iOpera> mbp也差不多。
<palomino|working> 你得强制网页别用自己的字体 maven
<maven> 我就是昨天手贱 装了个kde环境  在里面折腾了一番 今天有把kde卸载  然后 gonme里面firefox的字体就蛋疼了
<palomino|working> ...
<maven> 我说的不是ff里面网页现实字体 是界面字体 等下我发个图 你们看看
<iOpera> 哦。那删除~/.fonts.conf
<palomino|working> mbp还能搞个ios开发啥的,pixel彻底没正经用处了.. iOpera 
<iOpera> 对于不交钱，只按照免费软件的来说，ios开发更没意义。lol
<iOpera> 安装
<palomino|working> 免费的也能通过广告赚点嘛。。
<iOpera> 那是斗篷做的事情
<philipballew> Greetings Ubuntu
<iOpera> 养殖户为抗禽流感给800只鸡喂板蓝根
<imtxc> ////
<palomino|working> ...... iOpera 
<imtxc> palomino|working: 函数名字有你的nick长么
<leyle> iOpera: 咋个发出来带颜色的？
<palomino|working> 比我nick长n倍
<maven> ff菜单字体 http://snag.gy/uj2ae.jpg 明显发虚
<maven> 这是正常字体 http://snag.gy/JIEbb.jpg
<imtxc> 请教一下，我怎么知道局域网里面一个MAC 地址为 AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF 的主机是否开机呢，好像RARP 不是这么用的
<imtxc> cc 基娃娃 gfrog 
<imtxc> iMadper: 被鸽子了，继续出。。。
<maven> 对了 有没有轻量级的图片处理软件   比方把对一个大图片 只选取其中一部分 添加文字之类的操作啊
<huzoubache> 有没有搞网络工程的
<imtxc> maven: shutter
<huzoubache> 求帮助啊
<palomino|working> imagemagick? maven
<iOpera> maven: 你那只是显得没开启hints一样。换字体吧
<iOpera> imtxc: 只知道nmap|grep
<huzoubache> 额
<imtxc> iOpera: 我发了个RARP 的request 貌似没人给我回应
<maven> 还字体？ 可是其他软件都好的啊   选的字体就是ubuntu 啊
<maven> 哎  真不行我就准备重装系统了
<gfrog> imtxc: 这个恐怕很难，你想想开机有多少种状态
<maven> hints选的是sligh
<imtxc> gfrog: 啊，我表达错误，反正就是有没有类型 ping MAC 这样的东西？
<maven> 我正在下载shutter 试试看怎么样
<gfrog> imtxc: ping是靠icmp实现的，在二层没有那种ping-pong模式的协议支持。
<gfrog> imtxc: arp/rarp也是需要ip层支持才行。
<imtxc> gfrog: 那就只能ARP扫描然后grep了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 如果你没别的信息，恐怕只能如此
<imtxc> 好吧……
<gfrog> imtxc: 考虑系统启动网络可用但是没有配置ip的情况，恐怕你扫描arp都扫不到。
<imtxc> gfrog: 那没有配置ip的这种情况，完全没有办法么
<huzoubache> 学生狗，让做DMZ区域。。H3C设备。。求帮助
<onlylove> imtxc: 没配置ip完全没办法
<gfrog> imtxc: 我不太了解，单从二层这块基本不可能。
<onlylove> imtxc: 就像没联网一样
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * imtxc momo roylez_
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席万岁
 * roylez_  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 imtxc
<onlylove> imtxc: 或者你可以从交换机上看看
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧～ 
<huzoubache> — —！！！
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果你知道它在交换机的哪个口上，或者至少知道在哪台机器上
<gfrog> roylez_: 主席晚睡
<imtxc> onlylove: SNMP 应该可以知道
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果是傻瓜机，那就算啦
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙常受
<gfrog> imtxc: 没发包的话交换机也不知道那有个机器。
<gfrog> onlylove: ^
<onlylove> imtxc: 对……如果没有网络包，交换机也不知道……但是如果交换机上有记录的话……
<imtxc> onlylove: 记录应该没什么用，很有可能是过期的吧
<maven> 字体那个怎么办啊  有没有办法完全回复到默认状态
<imtxc> 还是去grep算了。。。。
<imtxc> maven: 嘛浏览器？
<onlylove> imtxc: 这个看你怎么搞，arp的老化一般2小时
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有绑定mac的记录什么的
<maven> ff
<imtxc> onlylove: 不怎么靠谱
<imtxc> maven: rm -rf ~./mozilla
<imtxc> maven: rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<rich___> 有人吗
<^k^> rich___, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<maven> 没用的  这个是把ff网页上的字体重置了   ff界面 菜单字体没变
<rich___> 请问win8里怎么没有select boot device 的选项啊
<imtxc> maven: 你试了？
<maven> 恩
<imtxc> rich___: win8 高端啊
<rich___> 万事俱备就差这个了
<rich___> 电脑自带的不是我的最爱
<rich___> kk 你知道怎么进入吗 
<rich___> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/185/185505.htm
<^k^> rich___ ⇪ ti: 图文教程：手把手教你用U盘安装Ubuntu-Ubuntu,Linux,教程,安装-驱动之家
<rich___> 找不到 select boot device 在哪里
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34227
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国计划建造太空监狱
<rich___> 网上也搜不到
<huzoubache> 纳尼？？？
<imtxc> rich___: 这又不是win8 的功能，看你的主板
<maven> imtxc：这是删除之后  重启ff的 字体 http://snag.gy/Lq9s9.jpg
<huzoubache> 天朝疯了？？？
<airead> rich___, kk 真是机器人
<freeayu> hi
<^k^> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<rich___> 谁能教我啊win8 进select boot device选项
<onlylove> 为啥没感觉啊……难道我字体一直有问题
<onlylove> rich___: win8？好高级啊……
<duhastmich> apt-get 只有几K的速度
<duhastmich> 怎么办
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • samba一些高级功能 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418806 本人在学习一些服务器知识，现在想用ubuntu做一个文件系统，可遇到一些问题，不知道怎么下手，请高手指点谢谢啦！比如：samba服务器可以用不同的用户来控制权限，可这些用户名怎么自行更改密码呀，比 …
<rich___> 不要调侃我啦dell 的好像没有这个选项啊 select boot device
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34227
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国计划建造太空监狱
<onlylove> http://www.nbd.com.cn/articles/2013-04-09/730759.html
<onlylove> 我得要求换键盘……
<onlylove> apt速度慢，换更新源
<maven> 重装 nnd
<leyle> https://github.com/ziahamza/webui-aria2
<^k^> leyle ⇪ ti: ziahamza/webui-aria2 · GitHub
<leyle> 这个aria2c 的web监控有点意思
<leyle> 够花哨
<maven> !tell leyle about ask
<maven> 这里有机器人吗
<leyle> maven: ？
<maven> 试试有没有机器人。 ：）
<leyle> eggache
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 低血糖好悲剧，一到下午就头疼
<huzoubache> 然后呢
<leyle> imtxc: 撸一管就好了
<iOpera> imtxc: ... 你啥年纪了。准备靠这个维持生命？
<iOpera> lol
<imtxc> iOpera: 不知道是什么毛病 容易头疼
<huzoubache> - -
<iOpera> 这 leyle 家伙。。。
<iOpera> imtxc: 风眩吧。和曹操一样。
<imtxc> 吃颗糖就好了，刚才发现阿尔卑斯糖泡在开水里居然一直是沉底的
<maven> 哎  我是一到下午就蛋疼
<iOpera> 小苏苏
<leyle> 现在的破电商太二，稍微去他们网站登录后的浏览，就给你发一群邮件来，推荐相关产品
<onlylove> 比起当当三天两头的广告好多了
<imtxc> 我研究一下这糖是个什么成分。。。
<iOpera> imtxc: 食品添加剂嘛。
<iOpera> 包治百病
<leyle> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/13/0410/h_1365574368_3206678_093f0026d6.png
<onlylove> imtxc: 碳水化合物
<onlylove> imtxc: 分子式不知道irc能发不……
<onlylove> 亚马逊这么牛啊
<iOpera> onlylove: 难道你学化学的？
<onlylove> 我就知道当当经常发短信
<onlylove> iOpera: 不是学化学的啊，可是糖什么的还是比较简单的
<iOpera> roylez_: 最近很无聊啊。出来吹牛。
<iOpera> onlylove: 简单。。。@
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iOpera
<onlylove> iOpera: 最近流行禽流感，把牛都感染了
<iOpera> 破乐乐，除开这，还会什么。没意思。
<onlylove> iOpera: 最后我没办法把牛都送你家去了，你把他们怎么来
<iOpera> onlylove: 没证据吧。牛也得了？
<leyle> 在京东一个第三方商家买了东西后，一有促销就发短信来了，擦
<maven> 有没有熟悉android开发的同志们啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 阿尔卑斯融化了居然不散开
<onlylove> iOpera: 不是要吹牛么……
<iOpera> 。
<imtxc> onlylove: 当当当当给你发短信？
<onlylove> imtxc: 当当网，我买过书
<iOpera> imtxc: 说了吧。不是糖治好你的。是食品添加剂。
<iOpera> 去批发吧。
<imtxc> onlylove: 我以为说的 adam8157呢，他的手机没有短信功能啊我记得
<onlylove> imtxc: 你可以试试方糖，那个基本都是蔗糖
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个是蛋蛋
<imtxc> onlylove: 方糖是啥？ 哪有出售
<mao> ?
<iOpera> 和咖啡的
<onlylove> imtxc: 咖啡什么的不是有方糖调料么
<onlylove> imtxc: 超市就有卖的啊
<iOpera> 这宅男啊。 imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦 那个啊 我下班了去找找
<imtxc> iOpera: 宅神～～
<iOpera> 好2的hero
<iOpera> ?
<h2ero> j.....
<maven> 问个严肃问题啊    重装系统的话 能不能把home下的文件保存下来 但是不保留设置啊
<h2ero> ？
<iOpera> 废话吗
<h2ero> 那你保留home干啥。
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<maven> 我的home下面有好多文件啊
<iOpera> roylez_ o一-一○# ￣#￣ palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<duhastmich> 如果挂在一个盘上就不行了
<maven> 我是在一个分区上装的ubuntu
<palomino|working> ......
<imtxc> maven: 可以啊 rm -rf ~/.*
<duhastmich> 直接拷出来就好了
<palomino|working> 怎么也得把home单分一个啊...
<maven> ：（
<maven> 已经没有分了 当初先装的win7  分了3个区  后来就在最后一个分区装了ubuntu
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 那就copy出来吧。。
<maven> ....
<palomino|working> 有得折腾了
<maven> 就只能拷贝么？
<h2ero>  话说当年我也是这个样子装的ubuntu
<imtxc> maven:  不然呢
<maven> ：（
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu804 ltsp initramfs http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418810 按照ubuntu804 lts配置，无盘计算机启动时进入busybox initramfs，请问怎么解决。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyneron — 2013-04-10 14:19
<maven> ubuntu可以挂在window的ntfs分区  那重装系统后  我把下载文件 文档啥的都放到那个window分区  有啥隐患没有 会不会影响性能啊
<yunfan> linode 内存升级一倍了
<maven> 32位的ubuntu能不能支持8g内粗那 
<imtxc> yunfan: free？
<palomino|working> 能
<maven> 能识别？ Are you sure？
<palomino|working> 不过你得从内核里打开一个什么
<palomino|working> 或者装server版内核?
<maven> 额  还的折腾啊
<palomino|working> why 32啊
<palomino|working> 64不是很好嘛- -
<maven> 我要用桌面版的
<maven> 64感觉很不爽
<ikk-> sudo aptitude search ~ifont | ruby -e ' STDIN.read.scan(/^[iA\s]+(.*?)\s/).each{|x| `dpkg-reconfigure #{x}` }'
<palomino|working> 谁不是用桌面啊...
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "\quantal" 12.10]
<palomino|working> 64用了好多年了
<palomino|working> mem[Physical: 15.6GB, 75.4% free - Swap: 3.8GB, 100.0% free]
<palomino|working> look
<palomino|working> 没啥问题的
<maven> 阿
<yunfan> imtxc: 没有 一个月加0.05USD
<palomino|working> 而且也能跑32位应用
<mao> 静等128位操作系统……
<ikk-> Linux ub5 3.5.0-27-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 20:00:05 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<palomino|working> 寒。。。
<ikk-> 64位可以用300年
<yunfan> 64已经够了 空间很大
<palomino|working> 128位调试时眼不够用的- -
<maven> 我们服务器反正都是128g的 不知道支持不支持
<palomino|working> 64位指针看着就累死我了。。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 空间越大 模型可以越简化
<if_else> 1if@vimcn
<yunfan> 最复杂的内存分配模型都是出现在早期那么点机器上
<October21> palomino|working 红色字怎么打出啊?
<palomino|working> 早期的真可怜
<palomino|working> 有个ctrl+啥的调颜色
<palomino|working> 测4试
<palomino|working> 不对...
<palomino|working> 我这个被脚本过滤了
<palomino|working> 应该是ctrl+k
<maven> 你们用什么桌面环境啊   不习惯ubuntu 装了gnome经典桌面  可是发现右键反应很慢啊   有没有好看高效点的环境
<palomino|working> xfce
<palomino|working> gnome慢死了
<maven> xfce没效果 不习惯。。。。
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> compiz
<duhastmich> xmoand
<October21> palomino|working 什么IRC客户端啊，我Irssi
<imtxc> yunfan: 0.05可以忽略吧
<maven> palomino|working, 来张你的图 show一下
<palomino|working> 我xchat
<mao> kde
<palomino|working> 公司机子只是纯xfce maivel 
<palomino|working> 公司机子只是纯xfce maven 
<palomino|working> 没啥可show的
<maven> 额
<maven> 早就听说compiz可是弄补上
 * imtxc palomino|working palomino|working
 * palomino|working imtxc imtxc 
<October21> palomino|working 需要脚本吗？
<October21> palomino|working 需要脚本吗？
<palomino|working> 需要吧...
<mao> 命令行是大一統的桌面，
<palomino|working> 好比...show配置用的脚本
<October21> palomino|working 需要脚本吗？
<palomino|working> video[NVIDIA Corporation GK104 [GeForce GTX 680] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller]
<yunfan> imtxc: 主要是linode不支持支付宝 比较麻烦 钱确实是小钱
<maven> 12.04 12.04.2 有啥区别
<maven> http://mirrors.163.com/ubuntu-releases/
<^k^> maven ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu-releases/
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<maven> palomino|working, 你这参数是命令行调出来 复制过来的吗？
<palomino|working> 不是，是xchat脚本
<maven> 额    ^k^ 你再说啥
<yunfan> maven: 1204是lts 所以在那些人坚持用lts版本 并且有新的1210出来给普通人用的时候 有必要出个1204.2给这些人过过干瘾
<ikk-> maven: 没区别,除非你不升级系统
<maven> 相当添加了补丁包啊
<ikk-> yunfan: 昨天 kvm 引导了 /dev/sda7 里面的ubuntu ,循环引导了..
<maven> 娘的 163的景象为啥没有xubuntu啊
<yunfan> ikk-: 什么循环引导?
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 用啥看新闻组
<mao> 什么是新闻组？
<roylez_> freeflyi1g: 眼
<yunfan> 更关心lubuntu
<ikk-> yunfan: 我的ubuntu在 sda7里面,正在真机运行, kvm /dev/sda7 可引导了这个ubuntu, 然后出错了
<freeflyi1g> roylez_: 
<^k^> : define:新闻组？ http://g.cn 新聞組伺服器的網上閘口，提供各類主題和個人的新聞組、及與新聞組相關的服務。
<ikk-> sda7上面的/根分区, 被kvm 第二次引导
<yunfan> ikk-: 这只是资源争抢问题 有什么循环不循环的 
<yunfan> ikk-: 至少procfs就没办法重建
<ikk-> yunfan: 开机进不了桌面,提示都是方块. 换成英文才知道是按 f , fsck
<ikk-> yunfan: 我直接升级到 12.10 了,之前是12.04
<maven> 坑爹  xubuntu太难下载了
<ikk-> maven: 网速问题?
<ikk-> yunfan: 12.10 感觉速度快很多
<ikk-> 升级包下载了 1.2G
<maven> 恩  国内没有镜像 啊
<maven> 我下163的镜像可以达到7-8m
<ikk-> maven: 用 axel -S 下载
<maven> 我在window下面用迅雷下的
<ikk-> maven: 迅雷应该很快
<yunfan> ikk-: 这不很正常么
<maven> 慢 都是美国 欧洲 的镜像
<yunfan> ikk-: 我 每天都要升级 很郁闷
<ikk-> yunfan: 是的,但是我的 12.10 字体全部是斜体了,奇怪
<ikk-> yunfan: 你用  gentoo ?
<yunfan> 我有清零强迫症 ubuntu就吃准了我这点  每次开机就有更新管理器蹦出来告诉我有多少软件没升级
<yunfan> 火大
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 设成1星期提醒一次
<ikk-> yunfan: 设置成只安装安全更新
<void1> windows也好，mac os x 也好都会跳出来的
<palomino|working> windows1个月跳出来1次
<maven> xfce下面 能把窗口最大最小化的特效调出来吗
<iOpera> 哪里跳了？只是侧栏提示而已。
<palomino|working> 我这儿是托盘里多个图标
<iOpera> 破马，你不泄露了
<palomino|working> 特扎眼
<iOpera> 额，第一个1没变色
 * palomino|working 扎ee
<iOpera> momo
<yunfan> ikk-: 最火大的是 他那个破gui界面经常更新不了 可能是更新chrome的源的时候卡住了 然后就失败 但是直接在命令行下用 apt-get upgrade就可以
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu 10.4 怎样安装鼠标。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418816 win2008 hyper-v ubuntu 10.4 怎样安装鼠标。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyneron — 2013-04-10 14:50
<yunfan> ikk-: 我还专门看了他的py代码 确实是用新立得那套的 不知道为毛有这两种行为
<ikk-> yunfan: 你当时是 9.04 吧?
<yunfan> ikk-: 就是1204
<maven> xfce下面 能把窗口最大最小化的特效调出来吗
<ikk-> yunfan: 显卡卡住..
<yunfan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34224 这个概念非常好 把念咒语看成是写代码执行
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ ti: Solidot | 计算机科学家用游戏教Java编程
<iOpera> 新立得又不是py
<yunfan> 用py掉新立得
<ikk-> 我的字体都是斜体了,咋办
<abinez> http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/csj/2013-04-10/09368225606.shtml
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ “暗世界”搜索Shodan：能搜核电站控制系统|Shodan|谷歌|搜索引擎_互联网_科技时代_新浪网
<yunfan> 他那些gui全是py写的
 * adam8157 下单了显示器和无线鼠标 哈哈哈哈 cc freeflyi1g 
<iOpera> update-manager才是py
<iOpera> 斜体？贴图
 * adam8157 为毛不叫苏维埃
<ikk-> iOpera: 斜体还要贴图啊? 就是全部斜体
<yunfan> 我就是说update-manager啊 
<iOpera> adam8157: 啥鼠标
<iOpera> ikk-: 围观嘛
<yunfan> 你这中文理解能力
<ikk-> ..
<adam8157> iOpera: Logitech 罗技 M215无线人体工学光电鼠标(蓝色 升级型,省电，磨砂质感，三色可选！您值得拥有 ) 
<ikk-> kk@ub5:~$ fc-match sans-serif
<ikk-> Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/99-language-selector-zh.conf", line 11: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not works as expected
<ikk-> DejaVuSans.ttf: "DejaVu Sans" "Book"
<leyle> g9x 你值得拥有
<iOpera> 哦。conf里面写重复了
<adam8157> sigh, team lunch又是南京大排档... 腻啊
<iOpera> adam8157: 还是那个歪的嘛
<adam8157> iOpera: 嗯, 大的买不起
<iOpera> 到货，如果手感不好。贱卖不。 adam8157
<adam8157> iOpera: ... 我对鼠标要求不高
<iOpera> ..
<adam8157> iOpera: 键盘好就好
<iOpera> noppoo键盘
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 你们奢靡啊，又team lunch
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 台湾有人来嘛
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • GNU Emacs23下如何配置slime进行common lisp开发 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418818 因为好像还要安装什么sbcl，xxx-asdf什么的。 google了好久也找不到比较完整的答案。 各位大神帮帮忙啊，求比较完整的安装过程。 如果我只是用这个： Code: sudo apt-get install sbcl 那我就搞不清楚 …
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 爽啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 南京大排档 啊, 腻啊, 求去东海
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 跟你老板说啊
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 最近要玩儿Odroid U2
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: 神马玩意
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/main.php
<ikk-> kk@ub5:~$ fc-match monospace
<ikk-> DejaVuSansMono.ttf: "DejaVu Sans Mono" "Book"
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: ODROID | Hardkernel
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: oh, X2应该是
<maven> mint的环境有没有用过的
<imtxc> adam8157: 又炫富
<imtxc> iOpera: 神入新键盘了 noppoo?
<adam8157> noppoo不兼容linux和mac
<imtxc> adam8157: 青轴的声音果然有那么吵么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕铛铛
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕乃昨天已经解锁了5个字的称号呢，今天要继续加油哦。
<adam8157> imtxc: 是 不过还好
<adam8157> imtxc: 我偏爱茶轴
<adam8157> gfrog: 啥?
<clfs> mint蛮喜欢他的界面的。。
 * gfrog 茶轴 +1
<nyfair> adam8157: 李菊苣送我茶轴
<clfs> 很简洁。。
<iOpera> imtxc: 很久前的
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕牛基厨铛，今天要继续努力哦。
<iOpera> adam8157: 啥不兼容，Fn各种都正常
<adam8157> iOpera: Ctrl+Alt+F1你试试
<nyfair> 这种键盘只有玩音乐游戏才需要吧
<iOpera> 那放心，我的一直进不去。分辨率不对。 lol
 * gfrog 拍了一天茶轴，再回家按thinkpad那个渣键盘，我就有一种摔本子的冲动。
<void1> 按了一天的hhkb，回家按thinkpad键盘，按apple键盘，很安心
<adam8157> gfrog: 后天就可以外接显示器 并且用我的键盘咯
<gfrog> void1: 炫耀贴
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<iOpera> 蛋蛋的，估计不支持800x600 1024x768，玩游戏要使劲折腾。
<imtxc> 当当太能炫耀了
<huntxu> gfrog: 現在在公司拍薄膜，手痛
<iOpera> roylez_: bitshare限速620k，咋搞
<gfrog> huntxu: 壕。
 * gfrog ^^^^^^^^^^^ 壕出没，请注意。
 * gfrog ^^^^^^^^^^^ 壕出没，请注意。
<iOpera> 123.109.92.237
<^k^> iOpera, 123.109.92.237 韩国
<iOpera> 123.109.92.237 ► Qrix Networks ► D47-47 Suyu5-dong, Gangbuk-gu ► ********************************** ► Allocated to KRNIC Member. ► If you would like to find assignment ► information in detail please refer to ► the KRNIC Whois Database at: ► http://whois.nic.or.kr/english/index.htm ► ********************************** ► KR ▇ 
<ikk-> iOpera: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/191443
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ ▒▒ Whois Search -KISA- ▒▒
<ikk-> http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/191443
<ikk->     所有字体都变成斜体了,咋办? 
<nyfair> ikk-: 把显示器也歪下
<iOpera> oblique就是斜体吧。
<adam8157> iOpera: 咋不说了 兼容不?
<ikk-> nyfair: 有没有其他办法
<iOpera> adam8157: 啥。早说了啊
<adam8157> iOpera: o
<iOpera> ikk-: 去查字典。 oblique
<ikk-> iOpera: 不是,改成其他也是斜体
<iOpera> 那没道理。字体不带斜体，都没法显示
<nyfair> 这界面太丑了
<iOpera> 你这明显直接就是斜体
<nyfair> 砍了/home重练吧
<iOpera> 改回来就是
<iOpera> 系统只有一个斜体？ lol
<ikk-> iOpera: 换了很多字体,都试过了
 * iOpera 祝愿蛋蛋的显示器，不支持800x600 1024x768，玩游戏要使劲折腾。
<imtxc> adam8157: filco能完美兼容linux不 cc gfrog 
<iOpera> ikk-: 你去其他帐号试试吧。
<ikk-> iOpera: o
<iOpera> 切换下
<adam8157> iOpera: 买个给我测试
<iOpera> 谁知道你改了啥
<iOpera> adam8157: ? 你不是买了显示器？
<adam8157> iOpera: 发错了
<adam8157> imtxc: 买个给我测试
<imtxc> adam8157: 我也能吃起南京大排档了就买个送你
<adam8157> imtxc: 南京大排档人均80 你绝对吃的起
<imtxc> 80 ！！ 那是我10顿饭
<palomino|working> 80!!
<happyaron> 壕
<airead> imtxc, 你吃什么一顿 8 块
<happyaron> airead: 学校食堂
<airead> happyaron, 幸福啊
 * adam8157 的每天晚饭 是三块钱的菜三块钱的肉三块钱的饼三块钱的啤酒
<imtxc> airead: 酸辣粉
<gfrog> adam8157: 当初乃买mba+imac多安逸，现在还得重新买显示器。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 奢靡，一晚上吃12
<adam8157> gfrog: 公司买 嗯嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕，那更该mac
<happyaron> 壕
 * gfrog ^^^^^^^^^^^ 壕出没，请注意。
<adam8157> imtxc: 得亏是自己做菜
<airead> imtxc, 其它呢？
<ikk-> iOpera: 换了帐号也是斜体
<ikk-> 登录界面也是
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然每天喝啤酒，啧啧。
<happyaron> gfrog: 我没壕上啊，目前还是adam壕得厉害
<gfrog> adam8157: 小心啤酒肚啊。
<airead> adam8157, 那你好胖了啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃抢楼了骚年。
<nyfair> 壕adam
<adam8157> gfrog: 喝啤酒不会的
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<adam8157> airead: 哥有胸肌有腹肌
<gfrog> adam8157: 天天喝会的。
<happyaron> adam8157: 你试试就知道了……
<adam8157> gfrog: 不会的
<nyfair> 打壕，分家产！
<imtxc> 。。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 不管他让他喝就完了
<gfrog> happyaron: 顶
<happyaron> gfrog: 等他肥了就不反对了
<airead> adam8157, 胸肌上有脂肪没？
 * adam8157 今晚做意面吃
<happyaron> 壕！
<ikk-> iOpera: ubuntu开头的字体,只有斜体
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 轻量级MP3播放器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418820 占内存少。 介绍下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-10 15:20
<bluezd> adam8157: 你下面给自己吃？
<adam8157> bluezd: 尼码
<imtxc> bluezd: 赞 不橹早
<ikk-> iOpera: 所有mono字体,只有斜体了
<gfrog> bluezd: 新换的token丑暴了
<bluezd> adam8157: 咋了？ 难道给别人吃？
<bluezd> gfrog: 恩，有钱啊
<imtxc> gfrog: bluezd 二位壕哪个是用 filco的呢？
<ikk-> iOpera: 选择非mono 字体, 显示也是斜体
<iOpera> ikk-: fc-list :lang=zh-cn|sed s/:.*// 刷下看看
<gfrog> imtxc: 不是。
<happyaron> iOpera 才是壕
<happyaron> 人家都壕很多年了
<gfrog> bluezd: 哈？
<happyaron> 大家去长沙吃他去
<bluezd> gfrog: 有钱啊，居然把公司的所有 token 都换了啊
<iOpera> 。。。那明显抢嘛。我咋吃得回来。 happyaron
<gfrog> happyaron: 你是说神下面给大家吃嘛？
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，重口啊骚年。
<imtxc> bluezd: 贵司居然有token
<happyaron> gfrog: 吃神码面
<ikk-> iOpera: http://paste.ubuntu.com.cn/191444
<happyaron> gfrog: 让ee请客大餐啊
<nyfair> 烧了
<gfrog> bluezd: 渣透了，估计是rsa太贵了。
<happyaron> iOpera: 打壕
<bluezd> gfrog: 搞两步验证啊
 * adam8157 我司用Two Factor Authentication
<iOpera> ikk-: 这，不可能只有斜体了。难道是上的gnome3?
<gfrog> bluezd: 那也渣
<happyaron> adam8157: 别炫了。。。丢一个之后就很麻烦。
<ikk-> iOpera: 怎么看 gnome 版本?
<iOpera> 好吧。过来。 哈皮
<bluezd> adam8157: 我们现在也用那个了
<adam8157> happyaron: 我有个脚本 还有个手机上的google两步验证客户端
<happyaron> adam8157: 手机丢了就要折腾半天吧。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: 所以是两个设备
<adam8157> happyaron: 那个脚本呢还
 * gfrog RSA多结实，放地下踩都才不坏。那个新token拿手都能捏碎。 cc bluezd 
<iOpera> ikk-: 安装过distro以为的wm?
<happyaron> adam8157: 鄙视你。。。
<bluezd> gfrog: 原来你喜欢结实的
<happyaron> gfrog: what token啊
<gfrog> bluezd: 军工品质才好。
 * adam8157 可以在申请十几个ID, 搞十几个脚本做备份 嗯嗯
<imtxc> 这些个人在说什么 互相炫耀？
<ikk-> iOpera: 估计是我升级的时候,手工修改了某个 /etc/fonts/conf.d/ -xxxxxxxxxx-zh.conf
<happyaron> imtxc: 都是壕
<ikk-> iOpera: 升级的过程就报错说 <test> 段重复
<happyaron> imtxc: 不理他们
<gfrog> imtxc: 我在鄙视敝司的token，铛铛在秀下限。
<iOpera> ikk-: 那可以恢复的。按照文件修改时间，找出包，重新安装包，选择使用缺省配置。
<imtxc> gfrog: 我都不知道什么是token
<ikk-> iOpera: 我试试
<airead> adam8157, 你现做的是桌面开发么？
<iOpera> 脱了啃。 imtxc
<gfrog> imtxc: 看过古装片木？ 人家腰里别着那个，令牌。
<adam8157> airead: kernel dev
<imtxc> 更别提高级的手机的两步验证了， nokia良心啊，1208都能装google客户端 cc adam8157 
<imtxc> gfrog: 黑木令？
<gfrog> imtxc: 啊，那玩意也是一种
<imtxc> gfrog: 具体是用来做什么的呢？
<airead> adam8157, 厉害，kernel dev 是不是大部分都是从 kernel qe 转的？
<iOpera> gfrog: .
<adam8157> airead: 99.9%
<happyaron> adam8157: 他一下就识破了……
<adam8157> airead: 都不是
<gfrog> imtxc: 唬人
 * iOpera 派嘎嘛手持黑木令，去ping 蛋蛋的门
<imtxc> gfrog: 来个图看看
<imtxc> gfrog: 我看看是个什么东西啊
<airead> adaam, 那你企不是 0.01%, 是精英啊
<imtxc> airead: 擦，你才看出来。。。。。。。
<gfrog> imtxc: http://img04.taobaocdn.com/bao/uploaded/i4/17272018840717757/T1aPkwXoReXXXXXXXX_!!697517272-0-GAME.jpg
<iOpera> 浓缩才是精华。
<gfrog> imtxc: 这还要看，啧啧。
<airead> imtxc, 没想到他会那个精英
<airead> 那么
<imtxc> gfrog: 我是求科普，不知道那是什么 
<bluezd> imtxc: 你要买键盘啊？
 * gfrog 退散
<iOpera> imtxc: 很底层的。你别管就是。
 * bluezd 谁有 hhkb 借用几天
<imtxc> bluezd: 恩呢
<airead> adam8157, 你是怎么做到的，分享一下吧
<imtxc> iOpera: 我以为是个什么跟钥匙一样很好看的可以用来装饰用的呢 
<iOpera> http://baike.baidu.com/view/2235739.htm imtxc..
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 令牌网_百度百科
<imtxc> bluezd: 以前了解了一下，后来未遂 就不了了之了
<imtxc> iOpera: 这么gaoji啊。。。。 那我还是不了解了
<adam8157> airead: 没咋做到, 我以前就是底层开发, qe是误入歧途一年半而已
<iOpera> 未遂...............
<bluezd> ......
<imtxc> adam8157: 当当是工作几年进入kernel dev的？
<imtxc> bluezd: 你用的是filco吧
<iOpera> 请稍等 41 Minutes 7 Seconds 开始进行下载
<bluezd> imtxc: 恩
<bluezd> iOpera: 颜色咋弄的？
<imtxc> bluezd: 白色么
<airead> adam8157, 做底层开发之前你都打了哪些基础？ 还有，你说的底层是指哪方面？（嵌入式）
<bluezd> imtxc: 白色买不起，黑色的，其实我喜欢红色或者迷彩色的
<iOpera> 脚本
<airead> bluezd, 粉的喜欢么？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 我去拿你的车
<adam8157> airead: bootloader 开发, nandflash驱动, kernel maintain  < 主要的三个工作
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 乃周末上山？
 * bluezd 拜 adam8157 
 * gfrog_working 拜 adam8157
 * bluezd 拜 maintainer adam8157 
 * imtxc 拜 nandflash adam8157
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 求借车开两天去130
<iOpera> 额。拜蛋蛋。跟风
<imtxc> bluezd: 茶？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 骑你的折叠上山？是不是太自虐了点
<bluezd> imtxc: 青
<iOpera> 超级蛋蛋
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 。。。 瞧不起折叠啊。
<airead> adam8157, 现在你都做kernel dev的哪些方面？(网络，存储 or others)
<iOpera> 折叠的，应该bs
<adam8157> airead: driver & acpi
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 不是，是你的
<adam8157> bluezd: 看基talk
<iOpera> 基蛋蛋
<airead> adam8157, C记里面有专门对 driver 做维护的？
<imtxc> 白色貌似没比黑色贵多少，就是白色脏了怎么办？
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 切
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 你那车也就买买菜
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 。。。
<iOpera> 这打击不小啊。 gfrog_working
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 玩fix gear吧
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 菜车借用一下啊。。
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 那你乃别来拿了，我晚上还得买菜呢。
<iOpera> lol
<imtxc> 别人要去13 0 没车去不了。。。
<airead> 调查一下：1.做底层好； 2.做上层好； 请大家选一个吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 来回80+公里
<freeflyi1g> airead: 做啥都好，关键是你能否做得好
<adam8157> airead: 赚钱就去互联网
 * adam8157 斜视土壕cloud组
<iOpera> 网络充满泡沫
<cfy> 8.8.8.8
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩，调查过了，慢慢去两天来回应该没问题。。。
<airead> freeflyi1g, adam8157 就是个人倾向做哪个。
<^k^> cfy, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<adam8157> imtxc: 两天来回..........
<airead> freeflyi1g, 你现在做的是哪方面？
<freeflyi1g> airead: 倾向不做码农
<imtxc> adam8157: 一天去，第二天回 哈 不然80公里受不鸟
<freeflyi1g> airead: 打酱油
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 80km也就3个小时的时期
<freeflyi1g> 多点
<airead> freeflyi1g, 我在考虑职业规划呢
<kingroup> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0NzE
<^k^> kingroup ⇪ t: [Phoronix] NVIDIA Has Major New Linux Driver: Optimus, RandR 1.4
<mao> 这里有没有不是计算机专业的同学？？？
<kingroup> 召唤kk
<airead> mao, me
<mao> airead: 可以告诉我什么专业吗？
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 上学的时候80公里不是事儿，现在。。。。
<airead> mao， 统计学
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 你跟我说这个太扯了
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 你现在一天能骑多少？
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 我老人家现在一天都可以150+
<mao> airead: 统计学是一门课吧？
<kingroup> imtxc: 80公里是福建到台湾的距离 
<imtxc> 150？  我了个去 这么壕
 * imtxc 必须加强锻炼了。。。
<airead> mao, 偶们把它当成专业了
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 这你都不好意思说自己是骑行的
<void1> 24小时500km的都有人挑战
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: …… 我本来就不是骑行的啊…… 
<airead> mao, 它也确实是一门专业，虽然《统计学》也是一本书
<mao> airead: 好吧……
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 我去年每天下班后都是40+
<ikk-> iOpera: 重新配置是 dpkg-reconfigure 吧
<mao> airead: 也可以说你是数学专业的？
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 你住什么地方？
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: avg=27km/h
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 80km还分2天，你是男人不。。
<airead> mao, 半数学专业吧
<iOpera> ikk-: reinstall也可以吧
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 乃在哪骑？
<ikk-> iOpera: o
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 温榆河
<kingroup> airead: 信息与统计
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 这你就不懂了吧～～～ 一天去一天回有什么意思，那个地方有个联合大学里面有个妹子哦～～
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 我这边太多的地方适合骑行了
<iOpera> 80km? 我们这边都是组团环游海南呢。
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 好地方啊，可以看灰机
<kingroup> iOpera: 打怪？
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 早上过去，8点之前到，陪妹子玩儿一天，晚上回。啥也不耽误
<void1> 北京这种污染程度还能骑车？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 我去年的成绩不错吧
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 爬去昌平1小时足够。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 人工神经网络在OCR软件中的应用举例 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418826 神经网络是一个功能强大的数据建模工具，能够捕获和表示复杂的输入/输出关系。神经网络技术发展的初衷是为了开发一个类似于人脑可以执行“智能”任务的人工系统。神经网络在以下两方面类 …
<imtxc> gfrog_working: ...白天。。。 这 会耽误很多事情吧。。。。
<iOpera> 目前最近是：阳春三月 骑游深圳 喜德盛自行车山地国际越野赛
<void1> 人工吸尘器啊
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 亲密交流不分黑白天的。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 我周末都是上雁栖湖的，８点多出门，下午１点多回来
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 。。。白天月跑不道德
<iOpera> 2013年全国山地自行车冠军赛（灰汤站）报名通道开启。[长沙]
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 恩，不错。我刷奥园最好的成绩也只有avg29
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 啧啧
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 再买辆公路吧叔儿，夏天跟我们百里画廊。
<imtxc> 都这么专业啊。。。。。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 这种强度，三个月减重15公斤
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 粗俗
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 乃冬天吃回来木有？ XD
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 1 没地放车，　２领导不批准
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 哪种强度？每天40km么
<iOpera> http://www.lugu66.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=5801&extra=
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: ３　公路太烧钱
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 长沙河西自行车店大全 - 休闲娱乐分享 - “麓谷遛遛”——大河西麓谷生活门户网 |大河西、麓谷高新区衣食住行，吃喝玩玩乐生活资讯 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 放我家，替你保管，XXD
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 乃个壕还怕烧钱？
<imtxc> gfrog_working: freeflyi1g 给推荐一台车吧，不要太贵的。。。
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 每天40+是下班后一个多小时完成
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 预算呢？
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 选一辆trek吧
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 现在早晚在家骑台子。
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 三位数
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 阿姆斯特朗当年骑过的
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 换成英镑可以考虑。
<freeflyi1g> lol
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 用来上下班代步 加减肥用
<imtxc> 。。。啊  自行车这么贵啊。。。。 
<imtxc> 那算了
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 想减肥，花一个月工资去健身房动感单车好了。
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: http://www.chiphell.com/thread-723346-1-1.html
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ 入门，菜车，重名又如何━━Giant ATX777 专属我的灰机 - Show单车 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 不敢去健身房，厂里给办了健身卡，我一次都没敢去过
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 一看CHH就不去
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 怕毛，健身房里妹子也不少
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 这个车差不多能满足你
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 那个车三位数人仔能买到不
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 目测不可能，只买个架子可能能买到。
 * gfrog_working 想舒坦骑车，山地至少3k起步，公路5k起步。
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<mao> 同上……
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: gfrog_working 那什么大行的折叠呢
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 同山地
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 更贵了
 * imtxc 发现在这个irc求推荐东西简直就是找虐
<freeflyi1g> lol
<huntxu> imtxc: 你終于發現這個事實了
<imtxc> huntxu: 我累计在这里问过键盘、耳机、自行车 都深深的遭到了鄙视 from imadper  bluezd gfrog_working freeflyi1g 
<imtxc> 哦 还问过 usb hub是被 qiao 鄙视的
<bluezd> imtxc: 我哪有鄙视你啊？
<huntxu> bluezd: 聽說你鍵盤是filco的？
<imtxc> 哈
<imtxc> 有目击证人
<bluezd> huntxu: 是啊
<imtxc> gfrog_working: freeflyi1g 好吧，那1-2k呢
<imtxc> 咬牙加一位
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 不推荐
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 考虑二手不？
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 。。
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 二手有靠谱卖家就好啊
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 新车基本没得选，迪卡侬那个渣5.2各种涨价
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 晚上去试试你的公路啊
<imtxc> ^
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 蹲东方红能蹲到
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 原来你的是公路啊， 5k起。。。 跪一个
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 我04年左右买过一个大行，那会价格还比较靠谱
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 可以。不过我架台子上了，现在是训练胎
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 然后呢？ 乃咋不留着。。。
<huntxu> 訓練胎！
 * gfrog_working 至少能当古董瞻仰下。。
<huntxu> 算是開眼界了。。。
<cfy> 8.8.8.8
<^k^> cfy, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 送人了
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=281632&extra=page%3D1
<gfrog_working> huntxu: @@ 就是耐高温耐磨的轮胎啦。。。
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ 预出TREK1500 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 乃要喜欢折叠搞个f20r也行啊，很赞
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 老实说不喜欢折叠
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: trek真tmd贵啊。。
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 想骑爽了还得公路
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 坐垫1000.。。。
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 勾引乃领导一起骑车吧，这样就不怕预算的问题了。
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working:　是啊，折叠还是软了
<cfy> adam8157: 鄙视你。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 啷个了?
<imtxc> 这种东西太专业了
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 要不然怎么叫烧呢
<imtxc> cfy: 赞
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 啥东西烧起来都没边儿的。。
<imtxc> 我只是买来代步 日常用而已
<imtxc> gfrog_working: 果然
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 一对儿轮组5位数。。 英镑。。
<cfy> 我怎么赶脚你们每天都这么闲
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 国内够买四轮儿了。
<imtxc> gfrog_working: ... 
<ikk-> se
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 其实 trek的东西也就是贵，它们的广告投入太多了
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 人称米国捷安特。
 * gfrog_working 公路还是梅花梅花梅花！
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 00年的时候南京有个哥们自己装了辆车，花了10w+
 * imtxc 这里没有实用党，鉴定完毕
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 骑在路上等红灯，旁边的人看到说，你这车子不错啊，怎么也得1000多吧　
<freeflyi1g> lol
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 我现在那个折叠800+买的，现在改车的钱比车还贵。
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 啧啧，要么配置太低调，要么配置太二逼。
<imtxc> ………… 改装车不违法么
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_working: 别说当时，现在你再好的东西，不是玩家有几个人知道
<bluezd> imtxc: 我觉得 cherry 的也不错啊
<imtxc> bluezd: cherry 貌似都很大的样子？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac620009
<^k^> nyfair ⇪ ti: 4月数据库排名 - MySQL 上升到第2位 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<imtxc> bluezd: 当当壕就用的cherry
<nyfair> MySQL都超过sql server了，开源厨还在折腾mariadb这个看名字就疼的东西
<gfrog_working> freeflyi1g: 那倒是。。 大街上那些变速车在有些人眼里都一样。
<bluezd> imtxc: 你啥需求啊？
<imtxc> bluezd: 码字
<imtxc> bluezd: 能不要手托的
<imtxc> bluezd: 外观别太张扬的 那种彩色的太夸张了
<gfrog_working> imtxc: cherry挺好。
<nyfair> imtxc: 用薄膜不得了
<imtxc> nyfair: 显得专业的
<nyfair> imtxc: 外观太丑还贵，不管啥轴被MM看到，注定孤独一生
<bluezd> hhkb
<imtxc> nyfair: ....
 * adam8157 不喜欢hhkb的手感, 摸一会就完全解毒了
 * adam8157 青轴也是 ^
<nyfair> oracle业界良心啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我發現我那個鋼板拍起來啪啪啪也很好啊
<imtxc> ~~
<adam8157> huntxu: 我偏爱茶轴些
<imtxc> cherry 比 filco大好多
<adam8157> huntxu: 你那个红轴我也喜欢
<adam8157> huntxu: 红轴在我看来比青轴舒服
<huntxu> adam8157: 鋼板聲音能秒青軸
<iMadper> huntxu: +1
 * iMadper 没钢板的青轴, 声音很小的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你终于出现了
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 刚写了一个程序. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 又讨论了一下午的奢侈品啊，跟 freeflyi1g 和 gfrog_working 学了一下车
<iMadper> imtxc: 花了我一下午. 
<iMadper> 对车无爱. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 还在搞毕业设计？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是, 给自己写一个工具. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 在gnome下面模仿emacs系列的快捷键.
<imtxc> im
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞 不过你为什么会用gnome
<iMadper> imtxc: kde下面也可以. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 我喜欢gnome多过看的. 
<iMadper> 多过kde.
<iMadper> imtxc: stumpwm下面的network manager太难缠了. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你现在也gnome了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
<imtxc> wicd无压力啊 iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用wicd那种妖货.
<iMadper> imtxc: 看着就不爽.
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: unity比较号
<imtxc> ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 还不支持vpn
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: nm也好不哪去
<imtxc> iMadper: .. 好吧 白色键盘要是脏了能水洗不
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 不过确实是个对我来说有用的工具. nm
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥键盘? 薄膜不怕水
<imtxc> iMadper: 机械，看着白色好看，又怕脏了恶心啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以洗, 洗完就不能用了而已. 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wget 下载多个链接提问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418830 我会用wget的基本的功能下载了，现在我有多个链接，想下载多个文件并且对这几个文件的保存名字改了，应该怎么写参数。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cocoakekeyu — 2013-04-10 16:31
<huntxu> imtxc: 從沒覺得白色的好看過。。。
<iMadper> 黑色暗金刻 > 黑同刻 > 白同刻 > 黑无刻
<void1> imtxc, 烧过键盘，耳机，自行车的飘过 XD
<iMadper> 啥都没烧过的穷人飘过~  给各位高富帅跪了! OTZ...
<ducat> 烧过纸的飘过，就在清明节的时间
<ducat> 南京大屠杀了。城管让杀鸡
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=283258&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ 出辆通勤利器，美利达【平把公路】 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<sjd_zeus> ...
<sjd_zeus> debian wheezy还不错嘛
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 撒娇帝_宙斯  好久没见你了~
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 前段时间用win8,没怎么上irc呀
<sjd_zeus> 刚折腾好debian testing
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: webchat.freenode 嘛~
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: 傻极的_宙斯
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 色鸡蛋_走失
<freeflyi1g> lol
<iMadper> lol~
<sjd_zeus> ...........
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐有好事儿没
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 我买不起
<sjd_zeus> 我的本本装上debian很双呀
<roylez_> adam8157: 撒切尔夫人死了，算不？
<sjd_zeus> 爽
<roylez_> adam8157: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Jn8K8EA7-Q   看英国人多高兴
<lucky_> ?
<ducat> 草，，为毛没人鸟新人 啊
<sjd_zeus> ╮(╯▽╰)╭，看youtube得翻墙
<lucky_> zenmeshuruzhongwen?
<adam8157> roylez_: kinda  底层都不喜欢她
<adam8157> lucky_: woyebuzhidaoa
<lucky_> nizhidaoa
<lucky_> gaosuwoba
<lucky_>  i i
<adam8157> lucky_: 别的地方怎么写 这里就怎么写啊
<cfy> 127.0.0.1
<lucky_> biededifangyoushurufa
<iMadper> cfy: 干啥呢?~
<^k^> cfy, 127.0.0.1 本机地址
<lucky_> zhegedifangkanbudaoshurufa
<iMadper> cfy: 实习好玩不?
<adam8157> iMadper: 他以为他掉了 
 * sjd_zeus 看了一天的 《大般若波罗蜜多经》头晕晕的
<iMadper> adam8157: .. ... .... /time 比k靠谱多了. 
<lucky_> zen me kan bu dao shu ru fa a ?
<alvin_rxg> lucky_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Iq;-f9V*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 只看到了菠萝
<imtxc> 四季度 赠送 sjd_zeus 
<iMadper> lucky_: /join #fcitx   或者  /join #ibus  进去骂去. 
 * adam8157 嗯, 今晚买个菠萝吃
<imtxc> 波罗。。。
<imtxc> void1: è·ª
<sjd_zeus> 这下完美了
<sjd_zeus> 公司的erp也能上了
<sjd_zeus> 同志们有啥好玩的手机游戏不？
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: pes
 * iMadper 
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 车子二手好像折价很少？
<void1> sjd_zeus, pad
<nyfair> 废话，车子本来就半保值
 * iMadper sjd_zeus 一叫 `同志们`, adam就出现了. 目击
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<void1> 算上通胀，自行车一点都不保值
<sjd_zeus> 我懂了
<imtxc> void1: 总比耳机保值
<void1> 不见得
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 嗯
<iMadper> 算上通胀, 只有房子是保值的吧....
<sjd_zeus> 耳机保值个啥呀，一拽就断了
<void1> kk, rs1等等曾经的旗舰还是很保值的
<sjd_zeus> 现在房子是增值的吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 房子是投资 不是保值
<nyfair> 房子是投资 不是保值+1
<nyfair> bitcoin保值否？
<iMadper> nyfair: 最近涨得比房价快. 
<imtxc> bluezd: 新的flico都是侧刻？
<bluezd> imtxc: 忍者是测刻
<nyfair> iMadper: 也就今年而已，这东西没信用基础
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，在phoenix - award BIOS 主板上无法检测出ubuntu的USB启动盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418831 我有两台电脑，一台ubuntu , 一台 red hat. 我现在的目的是 在 red hat 上也装上 ubuntu. 我的操作步骤是: 1. 用startup Disk Creator 软件 制作 usb启动盘， 用的是 ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.i …
<nyfair> iMadper: 变相传销，需要接盘侠
<imtxc> bluezd: 看到了，还有这区别啊。。。。高端
<iMadper> nyfair: 恩, 我只说它最近涨得快了. 
<void1> filco最近的mini la还不错
<sjd_zeus> 要啥自行车吧，来钓鱼吧，通惠河边的钓鱼快成产业化了
<void1> 就是b和shift的位置不太好
<nyfair> iMadper: 要不我们这里也去弄个算法，搞个coin传销下
<iMadper> nyfair: 搞不起来.
<nyfair> iMadper: why?
<iMadper> nyfair: 算法想的出来? 推广的了?
<nyfair> iMadper: 天朝傻多速还不够多？
 * gfrog_working 闹心啊。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 求带走
<nyfair> iMadper: 干嘛你非要用算法，只要是不能轻易仿制的就行
<iMadper> nyfair: 不是你说也搞个算法吗?
<imtxc> 天猫上面怎么全一个价。。。
<iMadper> ...
<roylez_> gfrog_working adam8157 目击
<nyfair> iMadper: 别忽略主要问题，算法只是实现的一种方式而已
 * iMadper 求一个盗版rhel6.3的下载地址!
<adam8157> roylez_: 你木有jiji?
<iMadper> nyfair: 推广也难呀
<nyfair> iMadper: 有啥难的？
<sjd_zeus> rhel需要盗版嘛
<iMadper> bluezd: 有没有盗版rhel6.3的下载地址?
<gfrog_working> iMadper: 马甲注册rhn，有30天随便下
<iMadper> gfrog_working: ok, 我去下载一个.
<sjd_zeus> 按照的时候跳过序列号就可以了吧
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 用啥安装?
<sjd_zeus> 随便呀，U盘 光盘随便
<nyfair> iMadper: 去贴吧微博各类屌丝群居地发点东西，说这玩意怎么怎么稀有
<nyfair> 然后可以换什么什么东西
<nyfair> 还保值
<iMadper> nyfair: ... 没那么多傻x吧...
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 没镜像呀.. 我要的就是镜像下载地址...
<nyfair> iMadper: 数不胜数
<iMadper> nyfair: lol~
<nyfair> iMadper: 你办公室里都能找出3个
<iMadper> nyfair: 我办公室?
<nyfair> 这个我胡说的
<nyfair> 那你们班级
<adam8157> iMadper: 为毛不用centos?
<iMadper> nyfair: 我办公室里面, 你认识的人, 估计也就 bluezd 之流了... lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: 我要测试内核, 哦, 也对, 用centos一样. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 直接安装rhel的内核?
<nyfair> iMadper: 贵社名叫？
<adam8157> iMadper: 在家还工作啊...
<iMadper> nyfair: 脑残办公室~ 
<sjd_zeus> http://rhel.ieesee.net/uingei/rhel-server-6.3-x86_64-dvd.iso
<^k^> sjd_zeus ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>3.43 GiB}
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是qa-contact. 我不做, 就没人做了. 
<sjd_zeus> 速度不是很快
<iMadper> adam8157: 用centos, 然后跑rhel的内核可以吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<sjd_zeus> 我用wget下载才几十K的速度
<adam8157> iMadper: 可以
<iMadper> adam8157: ..
<yunfan> iMadper: 额 你跟 ny姨混了？
<adam8157> iMadper: 跑ubuntu的内核都没事儿
<iMadper> yunfan: ... lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: 我要跑自己的内核. larry 给的. 
<sjd_zeus> 跑啥内核都行
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 多谢了. 
<yunfan> 跑L4都行啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 没有token还工作个鬼
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 33%
<iMadper> adam8157: 我能在bugzilla上面留言.
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们都有高级token了
<iMadper> <-- 模范员工.   adam8157 你懂?
<sjd_zeus> 以后服务器直接用debian得了，不想用rhel了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你都下岗了 怎么还给他们干活？
<adam8157> iMadper: 感同身受
<iMadper> lol~
<nyfair> 劳模
<imtxc> iMadper: 实习都可以wfh~/
<iMadper> imtxc: 下岗归下岗, 这是我走之前接的bug, 该做的.
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: what?
<nyfair> 下回漫展给你俩当主角弄本bl红字本
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: battery LOL
<adam8157> freeflyi1g: 很赞啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 良心实习生啊
<freeflyi1g> adam8157: lol,
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须的.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我走之前也是如此啊 嗯嗯
<freeayu> hi
<imatch> hello
<^k^> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<imtxc> iMadper: NND 买个flico一毛钱的赠品都没 怎么办
<nyfair> 我现在看着新人抱怨说学不到东西没成长，心里就想笑
<nyfair> 应届生真他妈的可爱
<sjd_zeus> 走之前还要“嗯嗯”一下呀
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 说明他在那里很舒服
<sjd_zeus> adam8157, 你不在帽子了？
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: c社
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 不在了哦, 去年12-31号离职
<iMadper> imtxc: 砸了flico!
<cfy> 8.8.4.4
<nyfair> 帽子？不是18摸么
<yunfan> nyfair: 难道你现在不参加升级竞赛了？
<^k^> cfy, 8.8.4.4 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<imtxc> iMadper: 天猫的这些商家心黑透了
<sjd_zeus> adam8157, 你这日期挑得，整头整脑的一年
<yunfan> cfy: 找到工作了？
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: 嗯嗯
<nyfair> yunfan: 什么升级竞赛？
<sjd_zeus> 8.8.8.8
<yunfan> nyfair: 技术界不是经常有自我升级竞赛么
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<sjd_zeus> 114.114.114.114
<sjd_zeus> 125.35.5.209
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 不要玩机器人
<nyfair> yunfan: 那是哪个次元的业界？
<yunfan> 192.168.0.1
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 125.35.5.209 北京市 联通ADSL
<sjd_zeus> (⊙v⊙)嗯
<yunfan> 10.0.1.0
<nyfair> 127.0.0.1
<^k^> yunfan, 192.168.0.1 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<adam8157> 8.1.5.7
<^k^> yunfan, 10.0.1.0 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<yunfan> nyfair: 那看来是我小圈子的问题 反正我的小圈子里都是升级狂
<^k^> adam8157, 8.1.5.7 美国 科罗拉多州布隆菲尔德市Level 3通信公司
<yunfan> 每过几个月就能学点新东西出来
<imtxc> bluezd: 忍着跟圣手的区别只是侧刻么
<IsoaSFlus> hiso.comoj.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hiso的坑 (@ comoj.com)
<sjd_zeus> 255.255.255.255
<nyfair> 255.255.255.0
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 255.255.255.255 纯真网络 2013年2月15日IP数据
<imtxc> 10.10.10.1
<bluezd> imtxc: 应该是吧，你要 87 还是 104 ?
<adam8157> imtxc: 和圣手二代
<sjd_zeus> 888.888.888.888
<imtxc> bluezd: 87
<^k^> imtxc, 10.10.10.1 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<yunfan> 发个ipv6的看看?
<nyfair> 靠，kk把我ban了，只有我的发言不理
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<sjd_zeus> 我没ipv6地址
 * adam8157 谁送我个忍者87黑茶侧刻印 
<nyfair> hi
<yunfan> geek42.info
<alvin_rxg> Title: Geek42 (@ geek42.info)
<^k^> nyfair, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<IsoaSFlus> 别调戏我家kk了
<IsoaSFlus> test
<yunfan> jyf1987.bitbucket.org
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<alvin_rxg> Title: 云帆起居注 (@ bitbucket.org)
<yunfan> 还不错哦
<adam8157> adam8157.info
<yunfan> ip138.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: Adam's (@ adam8157.info)
<yunfan> ip138.com
<yunfan> adam8157: 续了几年费
<adam8157> 北京大学第三医院.中国
<adam8157> yunfan: 啥
<IsoaSFlus> www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<nyfair> bitbucket也能写博客了？
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 你不认中文域名啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你的.info米
<sjd_zeus> www.mimiai.net
<nyfair> nyfair.github.com/magnet.html
<alvin_rxg> Title: HASH特征码-磁链转换 (@ github.io *FROM* github.com)
<yunfan> nyfair: 是的 不错吧
<sjd_zeus> 破机器人不理我了
<yunfan> nyfair: github不是把这些都换成github.io了么
<alvin_rxg> Title: GitHub Pages (@ github.com *FROM* github.io)
<adam8157> yunfan: 免费 域名到15年
<yunfan> adam8157: 额老子是买的 还续费了
<nyfair> .io是哪个岛国的域名？
<widon> enconv: Cannot convert `src/CHMidAv/chmidav.cpp' from unknown encoding
<imtxc> adam8157: 为嘛要忍着呢，侧刻有啥好处
<yunfan> 艾泽斯大陆?
<widon> enconv这个转码工具怎么那么不好使
<nyfair> 我只知道业界良心 .xxx
<adam8157> imtxc: 帅气
<yunfan> 我到是希望他们可以申请个 .py .js的
<yunfan> jquery.js test.py
<yunfan> ee可以去申请个波兰国家域名 .pl
<sjd_zeus> 哪里有免费的域名呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 话说，我以前的博客就是 pl 的域名。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当时有个 .bee.pl 的免费域名提供网站。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Bee.pl: Free domains and tools for webmasters (@ bee.pl)
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后来，那个网站倒了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 害的我的博客也挂了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 害得我的博客也挂了。
<yunfan> 额 你这是睁眼说瞎话
<nyfair> 11区的fc2不错，还有各种盗摄小电影看
<yunfan> 怎么倒了 kk不是还能访问么
<yunfan> .鸡婆
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你去看看 www.bee.pl <http://www.bee.pl> 。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Bee.pl: 免费的域和网站管理员工具 (@ bee.pl)
<^k^> UbuntuTalk ... ⇪ Bee.pl: 免费的域和网站管理员工具
<yunfan> 这不是还在么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 只有一句“根据发展 我们正努力推出一个新网站。”。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 免费域名服务停了好久了。
<sjd_zeus> 有免费的.com的域名吗
<yunfan> title不是还写着免费的域么
<yunfan> sjd_zeus: 有的论坛会送
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] title 而已。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 早就不提供服务了。
<yunfan> 以前我还是个穷学生的时候经常关注这个
<yunfan> 不过对免费空间更有兴趣
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 说是网站要改版，但是挂了好久，都没有变化。
<sjd_zeus> 空间我有，就是没域名
<yunfan> 免费空间php的多
<lvlingli> 免费空间大多不靠谱
<sjd_zeus> 将公司的一台机器给虚拟化了，就有空间了
<yunfan> 可以拿来做冗余存储
<nyfair> 不是很多人上传糟糕物到免空上面去赚美刀么
<yunfan> 还有匿名中转站
<yunfan> 比如一律使用  xxx.yyy.zzz/block/ff003e9abc 这种
<yunfan> 申请好多好多的 同步上去
<nyfair> yunfan: 图样，前面还得加上ad.fly/bc.cc/
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 我最痛恨这种的
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<nyfair> yunfan: 又greasemonkey脚本来解决这种东西的
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当X岁！
<adam8157> tenzu: 教授九千岁
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须N岁！
<yunfan> nyfair: 不是 我说此类站点 经常被墙 然后满屏乱七八糟的广告 等我翻墙上去要下个东西 加载东西太多卡半天 最后可能还没下到
<tenzu> 我回家啦！
<nyfair> http://jbpan.tk/ 这网盘如何？
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 菊爆中心
<mao> 请问有人知道如何让一个程序开机以管理员权限自启动吗？？？？
<yunfan> 额 我以为是鸡巴盘 想不到有人比我还没下限
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] windows ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 需要管理员密码。
<yunfan> 话说用提取吗这种方式就可以申请好多免费空间来弄
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • shutdown的困惑 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418837 上次想试试定时关机，就使用了shutdown -time xxxx，然后人就离开了，后来回来时发现还没关机，像待机一样的状态，可是按什么键都没用，唤不醒，我郁闷了，后来发现命令错了，应该是shutdown -h -time xxxx，不过我奇怪 …
<abinez> http://www.go-gddq.com/html/dqkz_QiTa_kzkg/2012-12/1082092p3.htm
<^k^> abinez ⇪ ti: 基于Android的智能家居远程家电控制的终端设计和关键技术 第3页-广电电器网-www.go-gddq.com
<airead> mao, 放到 /etc/rc.local 里
<yunfan> 真可以搞搞 
<yunfan> 我来弄个py的demo
<mao> airead: 可以用sudo ./***/***.sh  这种形式吗？  难道不会提示输入密码？
<airead> mao, 不会提示
<airead> mao, 你直接把命令放到  rc.local 就行了，不用加 sudo
<mao> airead: 好的，我先去试一试，谢谢，：）。
<airead> mao, 要加绝对路径
<lucky_> mei ban fa shu ru zhongwen zenme ban a?
<alvin_rxg> lucky_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *@KV9.Er*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<nyfair> ben kk ni zhong me le
<iMadper> lucky_: ni an zhuang shu ru fa le ma?
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *NK#c@*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<lucky_> anzhuang  la
<lucky_> zai bie  d difang keyi shuru
<lucky_> zai zhe li mian jiu shuru bu liao le
<lucky_> zm ban a ?
<iMadper> lucky_: 什么客户端?
<iMadper> lucky_: 什么输入法?
<iMadper> lucky_: 说一下.
<lucky_> quassel irc
<lucky_> sunpinyin
<iMadper> lucky_: sunpinyin.... 我是说, ibus还是fcitx?
<lucky_> ibus
<iMadper> lucky_: 没用过ibus. 不了解. 不过你可以试试看: export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 && quassel  或者干脆换个客户端.
<lucky_> export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.utf8 && quassel shi shenme yisi a ?
<iMadper> lucky_: 先看看行不行, 不行就啥意思都没有. 
<lucky_> wo  de yisi shi ni gei wo de na ge yao zenme caozuo a ?
<alvin_rxg> lucky_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *Di@eF_*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<^k^> 新 开源小工具 • 贡献个山寨SSCOM http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418838 基本功能实现， 花了我整整一天时间，我的处女作哈。。。。 稍后放出源代码 统计信息: 发表于 由 not_xx — 2013-04-10 17:40
<iMadper> lucky_: 打开终端, 然后复制过去, 敲回车
<lucky_> buxing
<October21> iMadper 哈哈
<October21> iMadper 我现在就是这样用的！
<iMadper> 哦
<iMadper> October21: 那你干嘛不全局?
<iMadper> lucky_: 别私聊. 谢谢. 
<October21> iMadper 你上次的方法不行，我关掉火狐后就好了
<lucky_> ok
<iMadper> October21: 我上次的方法? 不知道. 忘了早
<lucky_> imadper
<October21> iMadper 我不太明白输入法跟随问题，但我知道ibus不知道irssi的输入窗口
<October21> iMadper 你上次建议我加的参数(utf-8)使用，但我的系统就是utf-8
<iMadper> 我语文不好, 但我知道ibus不知道irssi的输入窗口  没读懂
<October21> iMadper 每个软件需要输入时输入法就给它开启输入服务，我是这样人为的，可能是一种模式
<October21> iMadper 可能需要全局，不过开了别的输入窗口，irssi就不行了
<October21> iMadper 我刚看了，ibus有全局设置，我没开，它默认未开，我也适应了，单独地输入
<lucky1> 大家好
<lucky1> 有人在吗？】
<^k^> lucky1, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<roylez> 没人
<lucky1> 我第一次用这个
<lucky1> 刚刚换好客户端
<roylez> 你来的不是时候，现在基佬都外出觅食了
<lucky1> 好吧
<lucky1> 我不会用
<lucky1> 我也不是基佬。。
<roylez> 你是美女么？美女的话，我可以手把手教你....
<lucky1> 算补上meinv
<lucky1> 算不上美女
<roylez> 不错，又来一个妹子
<lucky1> 你用这个多久了啊？
<lucky1> 这里女生多吗？
<lucky1> 不会就我一个女生吧？
<roylez> 8年了......娱乐工作都是Linux
<roylez> 还有几个
<iMadper> roylez_: 渣席.
<roylez> 不要告诉别人你是女生，我知道就好
<lucky1> 你好
<roylez> iMadper: 基渣
<iMadper> roylez_: ToT...
<iMadper> roylez_: 不开心呀...
<lucky1> 我换客户端了
<roylez> iMadper: 被基友甩拉？
<lucky1> 你们怎么给一个人发信息的啊？
<roylez> iMadper: 还是老婆被拉拉拐拉？
<iMadper> roylez: 你就知道搞基和拉拉.
<roylez> lucky1: 这样客户端有提示
<iMadper> lucky1: 输入别人名字, 然后输入: 然后说话.
<iMadper> lucky1: 也可以用tab补全. 
<lucky1> roylez:这样对吗？
<roylez> lucky1: 非常好～
<lucky1> roylez:我去吃饭了，拜拜
<roylez> iMadper: 就跑了
<iMadper> roylez: 什么?
<roylez> iMadper: 你这基佬一来就坏事
<iMadper> roylez: 没兴趣... 我现在连工作都没有...
<roylez> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> roylez: 我之前有妹子说心情不好, 让我陪她去宾馆睡一晚, 我都是只进去坐了会就出来了...  典型的正人君子.
 * iMadper 求靠谱junior 开发岗位推荐. 
<iMadper> roylez: 推荐本靠谱的ruby书?
<roylez> iMadper: 是你付不起钱吧？
<iMadper> roylez: ... ... ToT
<iMadper> roylez: 需要付钱吗?
<roylez> iMadper: ruby我看的官网的20分钟教程入门的
<roylez> iMadper: 除此之外只看了 Eloquent Ruby
<iMadper> roylez: 恩, 好!
<roylez> iMadper: 看完觉得也没必要，ruby网上搜索下自己看就好
<iMadper> roylez: 恩, 好吧. 那我找点儿代码看看.
<^k^> 新 西北校区 • 完全放弃了windows，发现我不会用电脑了，一张图求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418843 自从前天换了系统之后，从网上学了些东西，发现下载速度特别慢，就试着还了下源，然后就弹出这个东西了，本来慢，现在直接不能下载了，求助啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 coke1895 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请教一下我的电脑能装Ubuntu吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=384876 AMD羿龙II X4 内存2G 统计信息: 发表于 由 _Star丶空白 — 2013-04-10 18:35
<[stockss]> 能装
<widon> vim里面set fileencoding无效，gedit和ue都不能直接修改编码，econv也不行，那怎么办？
<maven> 同志们 ubuntu下面怎么刻录系统盘
<iMadper> 问完就走, 这什么毛病.
<iMadper> maven: Brasero   这个. 
<iMadper> maven: 或者 nero 有linux版本(不知道是不是免费的)
<maven> 恩 好像brasero自带的有  我就是不知道怎么刻录成能够启动的系统盘  
<iMadper> maven: 用u盘我就知道.
<maven> ..
<maven> ubuntu的iso是707m  cd盘狗不够啊
<iMadper> maven: 不一般是700或者750吗? 看你的盘是啥的了
<maven> xubuntu 707m
<iMadper> maven: 我说光盘. 
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 设置了静态IP就不能上外网了，急救！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418844 ubuntu server 12.04 在设置了动态ip后一切正常，显示自动获取的ip是192.168.1.175 然后妖怪的事情发生了，设置静态ip 192.168.1.205，三个配置文件如下： ################### /etc/network/interfa …
<iMadper> maven: 直接用u盘多好...
<maven> u盘要格式化  很麻烦的啊
 * QoQ I am not a bot!!
<rebel____> 他还在吗
<iMadper> ...
<rebel____> 终于可以输入汉字
<iMadper> maven: 那你就刻盘吧. 盘上不是一般都印着那张光盘的容量呢吗?
 * QoQ I am not a bot!!
<iMadper> QoQ: ... 怒刷存在感?
<rebel____> 你们好啊 greencat 回来啦
<srdgame> rebel___, 不是，那个我以前写的lua的bot, 我看还能不能工作了
<maven> 坑爹啊  没写 而且在ubuntu下面好像不识别我的空光盘 
<maven> 在ubuntu下面能制作u盘启动么
<iMadper> maven: 可以. 
<iMadper> maven: dd不就可以吗? ubuntu还自带了 usb-creator.
<maven> 怎么搞  我google了  大多是基于window下用那个啥installer搞的
<iMadper> maven: ubuntu官网就有呀
<maven> 碉堡了 好像 有个 make startup disk 是这个吧
<maven> 对了  需要格式化u盘么
<iMadper> maven: 你不用自己格式化, 他会帮你格式化的
<maven> 有个手工erase disk
<rebel____> 我咨询了一下DELL技术支持他们说不建议安装双系统容易奔溃这是真的吗
<iMadper> maven: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: How to create a bootable USB stick on Ubuntu | Ubuntu
<iMadper> rebel____: 不是. 还有, 你名字真难输入. 
<maven> Thanks  不过我这个必须手工格式化 不然看不到下一步
<iMadper> maven: 那就格式化吧. 
<jiero> rebel____ iMadper 不一定，有的dell有隐藏分区。
<iMadper> jiero: 隐藏分区不影响你装linux的. 
<jiero> 隐藏分区的那些，如果不全硬盘低级格式化，可能会导致按某快捷键后覆盖Linux分区。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。那个不是双系统。。。
<jiero> 记错了。。。
 * jiero 的dell没双系统过，单跑linux到死。
<jiero> iMadper: 最近这里是不是越来越不活跃了
<rebel____> 那我该一个好记的
 * srdgame dell不是都是自带linux么
<iMadper> jiero: 来了好多新人. 都不知道谁是谁了...
<iMadper> srdgame: s
<jiero> iMadper: 老人基本都跑了
<iMadper> srdgame: s/都/有的/
<jiero> srdgame: 可惜有些地区没有linux的
<greencat> hi 我是上午的rich
 * srdgame 天朝特色么.....
<maven> 搞定了 就看等下能不能装了
<greencat> DELL的电脑缺斤少两
<iMadper> rich我也不认识...
<iMadper> 新人就别老换名字了, 好歹还能混个脸熟
<srdgame> jiero, 看来你已经去给资本注意添乱了
<greencat> 就是过去几天咨询电脑问题的
<iMadper> 缺斤少两的才是好电脑. 越轻越好
<maven> xchat右上角的 3ops 87total啥意思
<iMadper> 你们都是在啥ylmf/deepin之类的论坛里看见这里的吧?
<srdgame> maivel, ops管理员们
<greencat> 你不是说我的名字难记吗
<iMadper> maven: 3个op, 总共87个人. 
<maven> 这玩意还有管理员啊 
<maven> 管理员能踢人吗
<greencat> 问个问题
<iMadper> greencat: 难不难记我不关心, 太难输入了
<maven> 请放
<iMadper> mav
<maven>  :)
<iMadper> maven: 能, 改天借到管理员权限, 我t你一下, 你就知道了~ lol~
<maven> /
<maven> 做人要有节操啊 
<iMadper> 节操满满的.
<maven> 老衲去了 装系统
<jiero> iMadper: 你在攒节操，然后乱放招。。。
<iMadper> maven: 你现在不就是ubuntu吗? 
<iMadper> maven: 你还装系统干嘛?
<jiero> iMadper: 暴气。。。让我想到七龙珠。
<iMadper> maven: 折腾.
<srdgame> 节操爆表了吧
<iMadper> jiero: ... 我想到拳皇.
<maven> 手贱 kde xfce 啥都装了 后来又卸载掉  导致现在字体太难看 直接装xubuntu
<jiero> iMadper: 我对拳皇没感觉。太小了。
<jiero> iMadper: 地图小的没兴趣。
<iMadper> mav
<iMadper> jiero: ... little fighter2
<jiero> iMadper: 直接只用拳脚就拼死人的游戏
<chengshiding> miui5发布了
<jiero> iMadper: vr 战士
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 没玩过...
<iMadper> chengshiding: 跟锤子一个级别的垃圾.
<chengshiding> 有小米手机的赶紧更新啊
 * jiero 没有小米。
<jiero> iMadper:  11.7%的通货膨胀率啊。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 有钱就花掉。
<chengshiding> 锤子那个完全是扯淡
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 吃到没钱了...
<iMadper> jiero: 一会儿去取钱...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 北京吃的贵。
<iMadper> jiero: 我在广州.
<chengshiding> 你们都是闲人啊，我刚刚下班回来
<jiero> iMadper: 我上次去，就买黄瓜生吃。
<jiero> iMadper: 广州啊。我没买过。
<jiero> iMadper: lol你还在学校。
<iMadper> jiero: 吃不起了... 过写天心情好了, 去吃ee一顿去
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 
<jiero> iMadper: 从长沙到上海，从上海到北京。
<jiero> iMadper: 走一程泡一顿
<iMadper> 去上海干嘛?
<chengshiding> 还是上海好是吧
<iMadper> 吃 roylez一顿?
<jiero> iMadper: 主席和酷胖
<iMadper> jiero: 好注意!
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 求请客!
<jiero> iMadper: 来潍坊，我请你吃自助餐。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 成本太高了, 估计也就去长沙了. 至少是一条线上的/
<iMadper> jiero: 上海其实也去不了, 离太原
<huntxu> iMadper: 濰坊有什麽好玩
<huntxu> jiero: ^
<iMadper> huntxu: 不知道. 不如东莞, 是不是?
<huntxu> iMadper: 沒去過 =.=
<gehong> ....邪恶本性。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 好吧... 
<qiao> iMadper: zao ?
<huntxu> jiero: 有啥好玩的游戲
<iMadper> qiao: 早!!!!
<jiero> huntxu: 。
<iMadper> qiao: 内牛满面呀!!!
<rich> 大家好 请问电脑的配置是以bios的为准 还是以资源管理器里显示的啊
<qiao> iMadper: 都是泪啊。。
<iMadper> qiao: 这几天经历了人生大起大落呀!!!
<iMadper> qiao: wtf!!!!!!!
<jiero> huntxu: 不知道。啊。因为和你不熟。。。
<huntxu> iMadper: 你分手了？
<iMadper> qiao: 一看到你, 我就激动了!!
<huntxu> jiero: = =
<iMadper> huntxu: 这算是大起大落?
<iMadper> huntxu: 分手都是小事情
<qiao> iMadper: 唉。。
<jiero> huntxu: 不知道你喜欢什么。。。
<iMadper> qiao: 私聊. 
<qiao> iMadper: 一想到这个都是泪。。
<huntxu> jiero: 休閑
<qiao> iMadper: 恩
<\q> iMadper: 感覺像是換了個妹子？
<jiero> huntxu: 休闲。towns？
<iMadper> \q: 怎么可能呀...
<huntxu> jiero: 之前有計劃去青島什麽的
<huntxu> \q: 換了個男的
<iMadper> \q: 除非我出车祸脑子撞傻了...
<rich>  iMadper 你好 你能回答我的问题吗啊谢谢
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。你说潍坊啊。温泉去么。
<Ein> iMadper: 你在广州哪里？
<iMadper> rich: 啥问题?
<iMadper> Ein: 大学城. 
<rich> 请问电脑的配置是以bios的为准 还是以资源管理器里显示的啊
<Ein> iMadper: 大学城我以前经常去，去踩单车
<jiero> huntxu: 看恐龙博物馆。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 打开浏览器，及输入一网址。这个执行文件怎样写？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418845 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 OYAU — 2013-04-10 19:06
<jiero> huntxu: 看蔬菜大棚，吃蔬菜。。。
<iMadper> Ein: 你番禺的?
<rich> 你是自贡的？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 什么啊。
<Ein> iMadper: 不过现在很少去了。我之前在黄埔。现在在天河。
<iMadper> rich: 这啥问题? 配置, 你拆开硬件看是什么就是什么喽.
<iMadper> rich: 只有这个才是最准的吧... 
<rich> 没这个技术
<jiero> rich: 本来就是记录的信息，有什么技术。
<rich> 我说我的硬盘少了 他说以bios的为准 你喊我拆机啊
<iMadper> rich: 拆开看一眼, 硬盘上面贴着那东西是多少容量的. 
<iMadper> rich: 差多少?
<iMadper> rich: 差一些很正常呀. 
<rich> 算了等哪天烂了再说吧 45gb
<rich> 恢复出厂设置后就少了45
<iMadper> rich: 那不是硬件问题呀
<rich> 是系统的统计有问题？
<iMadper> rich: 有可能是分区有问题, 就没显示出来嘛
<rich> 我搞不懂 他还说装双系统容易系统奔溃是真的吗谢谢
<iMadper> rich: 双系统容易崩溃是胡扯. 
<rich> 我进的磁盘管理看的 那如何解决呢谢谢 dell的技术人员给我说的
<iMadper> rich: 谁知道什么问题. 
<jiero> iMadper:  我们本地最好的餐厅： http://www.taihuacheng.cn/tuan.php?ctl=deal&id=276
<iMadper> rich: 重新分区试试看吧, 应该能解决. 
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 网上泰华城 潍坊团购 鸢飞 自助餐 - 网上泰华城 - 城市的心
<rich> 我只有系统盘有分区 其他的没有分区
<rich> 什么叫efi系统分区啊
<jiero> rich: 500GB的分区之后本来就是只有455GB。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 好象是吧。
<iMadper> rich: 文件系统这个东西本身, 就会占用不少的空间. 
<iMadper> rich: 这个没问题. 别纠结了. 我以为你是以前满500g, 还原之后没有了呢
<rich> 就是还原后 没有了45gb
<iMadper> rich: 那你重新分区去.
<rich> 我可以截图给你看吗谢谢
<iMadper> rich: 截图给我没用, 你重新分区的时候肯定可以找到的. 或者是未使用空间, 或者是隐藏分区, 或者是未知分区格式.
<rich> 我纠结的是那个系统还原出厂设置分明就是假 的吗， 
<iMadper> rich: 我纠结的是, 你纯windows问题, 何必来这里问
<rich> 因为这有这里支持中国文
<iMadper> rich: 随便一个盗版windows的论坛更好. 
<rich> 因为我想按ubuntu
<jiero> rich: 出厂的设置你要看说明书。
<jiero> rich: 所有厂商都喜欢听话的客户。
<rich> dell 的没有说明书 只有一个win8使用入门
<iMadper> rich: 有你纠结的时间, 早就自己装了一个ubuntu, 而且在安装的过程中分区, 顺便解决了潜在的未使用空间问题. 
<rich> 我被那个dell的吓到了 
<rich> 为什么只能为 c盘右击新加卷啊 ，其他的区不能单击右谢谢
<zhanshime01> 有用fedora18的么
<CyrusYzGTt> 有
<zhanshime01> CyrusYzGTt:你的rhythmbox能用么
<CyrusYzGTt> zhanshime01§ .. 早就被我删除了。。 
<zhanshime01> CyrusYzGTt:今天看了下fdora19有2.99的版本，已经port到gstream1了，可以播mp3
<zhanshime01> 但是依赖太高
<CyrusYzGTt> zhanshime01§ .. 额，我要求不高，用mplayer 播放多媒体
<zhanshime01> CyrusYzGTt:你帮忙打个包吧，怎么样:-D
<CyrusYzGTt> zhanshime01§ .. 额，你可以在线打包的，， 用 koji..
<zhanshime01> 给网址
<zhanshime01> 找到了，我看下
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 惊现生化博士
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: &_&
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ h7n9是你搞的么？
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ 为么不是 生化危机 的 丧尸病毒
<chgtg> CyrusYzGTt: 听说是中国鸡和韩国鸟的杰作
<CyrusYzGTt> chgtg§ .. 这个证明了， 种族混血容易出病毒
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 其实病毒一直在编译。。。有这个流感，说明还有些其他的流感一直都在。。。
<onlylove> s/编译/变异/
<jiero> forum down
 * maplebeats 晚上好，各位:D
<jiero> maplebeats: 你还活着啊。
 * cuihao  饭团好！
<jiero> maplebeats: 你干脆随便找个妹子好了。
<maplebeats> jiero, 唉呀
<jiero> maplebeats: 随意吧。
<maplebeats> cuihao, 小学生好！
<maplebeats> jiero, 恩，暂时不想些了
<maplebeats> jiero, 为什么我好不容易上线你就给我提这个
<jiero> maplebeats: 。
<jiero> maplebeats: 因为看到你受伤了
<maplebeats> jiero, 哪里看到的？
<jiero> maplebeats: 喜欢加盐。因为想到了菠萝。
<maplebeats> jiero, .....
<jiero> maplebeats: 菠萝又是酸的
<jiero> maplebeats: 在论坛
<jiero> maplebeats: 巧克力好吃的不多啊。
<jiero> maplebeats: 还是自助餐好。 60元就能得到足够的原料和成品。
<jiero> maplebeats:  http://noteandpoint.com/documents/pdf/10things-awesomer.pdf
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ {, "type"=>"application/pdf"}
<jiero> maplebeats: 有了 firefox，还需要其他阅读工具么。
<jiero> maplebeats: 太多常识，我都觉得世界很麻烦了。
<jiero> maplebeats: 这是常识，那也是常识，都去它的是常识。。。
<jiero> cuihao: 你是宅么？
<cuihao> 我是[delete]小[/delete]中学生。
<lucky1> haha
<lucky1> 你们用linux多久了啊？
<cuihao> 5年，从中二开始……
<jiero> cuihao: 宅不分年纪
<jiero> cuihao: 喜欢思考的都是宅。
<imtxc> 刚看到媒婆了
<cuihao> =。= 是这么积极的定义吗？
<cuihao> ^k^, 什么是宅
<imtxc> iMadper: keycool 这个键盘你听过不
<^k^> : define:宅 http://g.cn GAINAX創始人之一，自稱“Otaking”（御宅王）的岡田斗司夫對御宅族的定義為：「在 這個被稱為“映像資訊全數爆發”的21世紀中，為了適應這個映像資訊的世界而產生的 ...
<jiero> cuihao:  必要不充分条件。
<lucky1> 你们在ubuntu下用什么播放器看电影啊？
<iMadper> imtxc: 中文叫凯酷?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩 对
<iMadper> imtxc: 听过呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 比较便宜 还是什么POM PBT 键帽的，比filco的 ABS良心啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我什么级别? 还能没听过这个牌子? 
<lucky1> imadper:用什么播放器看电影啊？
<alvin_rxg> 『宅』  http://www.aojgame.com/life/4866.html
<jiero> lucky1: 播放器是什么，电影都去电影院不是？
<iMadper> imtxc: 别逗了. filco是超硬涂层的.
<cuihao> jiero, 你的叙述明明是充分不必要条件……
<iMadper> lucky1: smplayer2
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们说filco的ABS容易打油
<lucky1> 就是看视频啊
 * imtxc 油性手指路过
<iMadper> imtxc: 为了解决这个, 有超硬涂层的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 也是需要换键帽？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是呀, 自带的就是呀 filco
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然为啥这么贵
<cuihao> =。= 听说中国人曲解了otaku这个词，变成了汉语中贬义的「宅」
<imtxc> lucky1: 其实你不用一个字一个字的写nick的， TAB就好
<iMadper> imtxc: 你以为pom就不打油?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以为是因为轴贵呢  他不是号称原厂轴么
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁家的不是原厂轴???!!!!
<lucky1> imtxc：TAB怎么用啊？
<imtxc> iMadper: 估计国产是山寨轴？
<iMadper> imtxc: 没可能. 
<lucky1> ？
<iMadper> imtxc: alps台湾轴到是有可能.
<imtxc> iMadper: 是因为机械键盘还属于小众产品所以祖国懒得山寨么
<lucky1> iMadper：我的mplyer怎么只能播放出来音乐啊？
<imtxc> lucky1:  按前两个字母 然后然 tab
<iMadper> imtxc: 有山寨的, 之前有个黄轴, 没意思. 发烧的人, 都不在乎便宜那一百块钱. 不烧的, 300块钱一个键盘也不愿意买.
<jiero> cuihao: 你对了。
<lucky1> 按前两个字母?
<iMadper> lucky1: mplayer我不用. 我用带前端的. 
<lucky1> imtxc:前两个字母是什么啊？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我也不发烧，可惜老板给我配的键盘好不爽，还不如我笔记本的键盘
<jiero> imtxc: 好键盘是什么。
<iMadper> imtxc: sigh... 算了吧... 买一把墨ltd就行了.
<jiero> imtxc: 太失败了。还是没有开源键盘。
<lucky1>  iMadper：系统自带那个为什么不行呢？
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> lu
<imtxc> lucky1: 额，当我没说吧，刚才我好像看见你是手工输的impdper就提醒一下
<jiero> lucky1: 系统自带什么了？
<imtxc> jiero: 我想弄个最起码跟笔记本键盘一样手感的就行   cc iMadper 
<iMadper> lucky1: 别问我呀, 我都不知道你系统自带的是什么. 如果你想问我问题, 就把问题描述清楚. 
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.AHL34O&id=14799862199
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 『Progamer』全新KeyTronic KT E03601 LTD压力分区 薄膜键盘之王-淘宝网
<jiero> 如此就是。。。系统自带的是什么。
<jiero> 一万字1元钱。
<jiero> iMadper: 我预付了
<imtxc> iMadper: 薄膜之王？ 这是什么高端的
<lucky1>  imtxc: 我真的不知道哎，告诉我吧，是哪两个字母啊？我现在都是用鼠标托动的，好麻烦，第一次用这个软件，希望不要见笑啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 压力分区, 这个键盘很牛逼的. 头一年的手感, 比你机械键盘好. 
<iMadper> jiero: ... ...
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 以后手感会慢慢下降, 不过很便宜, 用两年就换, 不心疼. 
<jiero> iMadper: 英文没得付，不用输入法。
<iMadper> jiero: 没啥... 
<imtxc> lucky1: 就是你要跟我说话的话，就先输入 im 两个字，然后按tab补全就好了啊，不过由于 iMadper 捣乱，所以你得输三个字母
<jiero> iMadper: 不给你钱 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 价格倒比较良心
<iMadper> jiero: 我穷疯了已经... tot
<iMadper> imtxc: 当然了, 要不是我不用台式机, 我就买一台了
<jiero> iMadper: 学linus，教电脑
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不是有机械么
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
<iMadper> jiero: 没理解...
<lucky1> iMadper
<jiero> iMadper: linus毕业后教电脑，他老婆是学生，毕业作业是发email，他老婆就发了一封情书。
<lucky1> imtxc: 原来如此啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个太大了，跟cherry一样 还是窄边框好
<iMadper> jiero: ooo~ 理解了~ 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你有不用天天来回背电脑...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我先研究下这个 让你说的很牛的样子啊
<maplebeats> 我又回来啦
<lucky1> imtxc: 又学会了一样东西，好高兴啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 当然了, 这个键盘比你妈逼的键盘还要好一些, 至少我是这么觉得的
<iMadper> imtxc: 而且, 现在你妈逼的键盘很难买到了.
<imtxc> maplebeats: 。。 媒婆好
<imtxc> iMadper: 不许骂人
<iMadper> imtxc: 什么?
<iMadper> imtxc: 有个厂子叫做你妈逼.
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦 
<iMadper> imtxc: 做键盘/轴承/风扇 之类的东西的
<jiero> nmb？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你呀, 太年轻. 
<jiero> 没听说过
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 就似乎. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 中文名称？
<lucky1> 我装了三个播放器了
<iMadper> jiero: 就是. 
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> lucky1: 重要的是种子质量要好
<jiero> lucky1: 播放器啥的都是浮云
<iMadper> imtxc: 学名叫 美蓓亚 . 英文nmb
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。 这个中文翻译太粗糙了
<lucky1> imtxc: 你觉得女生也像你们那样看种子吗？
<imtxc> lucky1: 不懂你说的啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 当年富士通/康柏, 都用nmb的键盘.
<jiero> lucky1: 看种子？
<lucky1> imtxc: 你是扣脚大汉当然不懂
<lucky1> 你们只知道看种子
<imtxc> iMadper: 高级啊，这个键盘还送鼠标
<lucky1> 我才不是呢
<lucky1> 我用的ubuntu12.0
<October21> lucky1 硬件好的话，可以试试XBMC
<lucky1> 4
<iMadper> 不就是看视频吗? 装个smplayer多好!@
<lucky1> 为什么自带的电影播放器不能播放视频呢？
<jiero> 看视频多麻烦。
<jiero> 不看就好了
<imtxc> iMadper: 这种键位还是算了吧。。。。
<iMadper> lucky1: 解码器问题吧?
<lucky1> jiero: 你从来都不看视频吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 哪把?
<jiero> 真的喜欢女的，就直接追着女的拍。
<imtxc> iMadper: 就你说的这把
<iMadper> imtxc: ltd?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我比较喜欢笔记本的那种键位
<imtxc> iMadper: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 大回车, 小退格? 我也不喜欢. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 那种拐角的Enter太费小拇指
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过胜在性价比. 
<jiero> lucky1: 看视频？不是只用浏览器就行了。马上截止。
<lucky1> iMadper:是啊，打开的时候提示安装解码器，然后我点安装就出问题了，没装成功，然后视频还是看不了
<iMadper> imtxc: 手感这东西, 可不是想买就买的到的. 
<iMadper> lucky1: 明白了,  你的源配置好了吗?
<October21> Totem可以看，还可以看正版的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我三思一下，要不就来国产的好了 凯酷
<jiero> imtxc: 寻思枉法
<lucky1> jiero: 我又是后会在土鳖上下载一些短片
<imtxc> 我看外设论坛里面一水的夸这个
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要买? pure
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊  要买啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 外设天下? 都是枪文呀...
<jiero> 没有重新看东西的兴趣。
<iMadper> imtxc: 别信. 
<lucky1> iMadper: 什么样子才是配置好的？
<iMadper> lucky1: 你有配置过源吗?
<jiero> lucky1: 就是可以系统升级
<lucky1> iMadper: 配置过啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 对 很多枪文，其实耳机大家谈里面大部分评测也是枪文吧
<lucky1> 升级过啊
<jiero> lucky1: 那么就是你的东西太另类了，根本没有
<iMadper> lucky1: sudo apt-get install smplayer 能成功否?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的意思是国产不怎么靠谱？
<lucky1> 没试过
<iMadper> imtxc: 不看好凯酷. kbt pure喽.
<lucky1> mp4格式的
<jiero> iMadper:  imtxc  这两天收到韩国的信件都是啥 hwp格式。。。
<iMadper> lucky1: 试试看. 
<lucky1> 哦
<imtxc> jiero: hwp 是什么
<jiero> lucky1: mp4不是格式，是容器。
<iMadper> jiero: mp4是格式, 是文件格式. 也是流媒体容器. 
<jiero> imtxc:  iMadper  文档，就和 doc 一类的不过是韩国自己的二进制版本文件格式
<lucky1> jiero: 试问么意思？
<iMadper> jiero: 棒子的劣根性.
<imtxc> jiero: 这么高端，你还和棒子互通文化
<jiero> iMadper: 播放器不是只看编码格式么。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: KBT 不便宜
<onlylove> jiero: 和高丽棒子说，要PDF
<jiero> iMadper: 我知道确实有些视频是无法播放的。
<iMadper> lucky1: 你应该忽略容器和格式这些东西... 搞明白这个挺麻烦的. 
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 我也遇到过... 
<jiero> onlylove: 我说的是，你给我复制文本到email里来，附加个文件不傻么？
<iMadper> imtxc: ... kbt pure, 多少钱? 你看看再说.
<imtxc> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.114.Rc4TSx&id=14798647054
<lucky1> 我刚刚装的一个mplayer不能放电影就罢了，点那个差号却怎么也关不上了
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Mechanical Keyboard KBT Pure / Race (Ship worldwide)-淘宝网
<lucky1> 一点反应都没有
<iMadper> lucky1: sudo pkill mplayer
<jiero> lucky1: amd显卡请拔掉。。。
<iMadper> lucky1: 就能关掉了. 
<lucky1> iMadper: 果然
<iMadper> imtxc: 非得挑最贵的?
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.42.RQ3LbJ&id=17523562841
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ KBtalKing KBT Pure Pro Mini67 白色PBT 便携式 机械键盘 预售-淘宝网
<iMadper> lucky1: 什么果然?
<jiero> iMadper: kill mplayer
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 这个必须呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 首先 mini的，还有 彩色好齐葩 还有啊 这是个什么键位啊亲。。。
 * iMadper mplayer什么时候会有叉子了? 不是没有吗?
<jiero> iMadper: 有些进程必须用 kill -9
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个键位 你会用？
<jiero> iMadper: 一直有吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 那些是hang住了的. 他那个应该没有hang住
<iMadper> imtxc: 会呀. 我的下一个目标键盘嘛
<eexp> iMadper: http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/pic/item/7a899e510fb30f241df75e6bc995d143ad4b036c.jpg?psign=1df75e6bc995d143ad4bd11373f082025bafa40f4bfb2754
<lucky1> iMadper: 果然关掉了、
<iMadper> eexp: 啥来的? 打开好慢...
<iMadper> eexp: 你的?
<imtxc> eexp: 神的键帽是新换的？
<iMadper> eexp: 我见过好多人都用彩虹键帽了. 没意思.
<eexp> 是啊。
<iMadper> eexp: noppoo暴露了~
<jiero> eexp: 自己换键帽。。。真闲啊。
<imtxc> eexp: 你键盘上放的那个是啥
<eexp> lp要换。看不清键位。
<eexp> 上面？
<jiero> eexp: 。看到你的 哪个键位设置了。。。
<jiero> 还打印出来。。。
<iMadper> eexp: 黑同刻! 多好看? 非要换成彩虹键帽...
<eexp> jiero: lol
<eexp> iMadper: 其实是数字上档，看不清。
<imtxc> eexp: 12点方向，接个十字形插头那个
<iMadper> eexp: lol~
<eexp> imtxc: 那是IrDA Timer，红外定时器。
<jiero> eexp: 现在的手机比扫描仪都清楚。
<lucky1> iMadper: 现在我要想办法把mplayer给卸载了
<jiero> 红外定时。。。
<imtxc> 今天当当说 noppoo 对linux 兼容有问题？
<lucky1> iMadper: 能教我怎么卸载吗？
<eexp> 我没碰到
<iMadper> lucky1: 卸载啥东西?
<eexp> 蛋蛋自己说的
<iMadper> lucky1: 为啥要卸载?
<lucky1> iMadper: mplayer
<iMadper> lucky1: 你刚才有没有 apt-get install smplayer
<imtxc> eexp: ctrl alt F1 无压力？
<lucky1> iMadper: 不是smplayer
<iMadper> lu
<iMadper> luck
<eexp> imtxc: 我的显示器，就进不去tty。
<iMadper> lucky1: 我知道, 我是问你, 刚才有没有安装smplayer
<imtxc> eexp: 好吧。。。
<lucky1> iMadper: 我用软件中心装smplayer了
<lucky1> 怎么了？
<iMadper> lucky1: 那就别卸载mplayer了, smplayer依赖mplayer
<iMadper> lucky1: 直接用smplayer看视频吧. 不会出问题的. 
<iMadper> eexp: ee!!!!
<imtxc> lucky1: 或者用vlc
<lucky1> iMadper: 但是我先前装的mplayer不就没用了吗？
<iMadper> lucky1: 不是, smplayer调用mplayer来播放的. 
<iMadper> lucky1: 就算你不安装mplayer, 直接安装smplayer的时候, 他也会自动帮你安装mplayer的.  
<imtxc> noppoo 良心啊，送这么多键帽
<jiero> lucky1: 多数linux软件都是前后两个界面-
<onlylove> iMadper: 你让他卸载，等不能用自然会回来找你
<eexp> imtxc: nnnnd 自己买的
<iMadper> onlylove: 何必折腾别人也折腾自己...
<imtxc> eexp: 现在我看TB很多商家送啊～ 送一堆
<onlylove> iMadper: 不折腾不长记性
<eexp> @@@ 不是吧
<jiero> lucky1:好比 一个建议的作坊棚子，+一个前面的店面。你想去哪里买都行，但是你可能有些地方看不懂。
<lucky1> iMadper: 可是我现在右键视频的时候出现了好多个播放器
<imtxc> lucky1: 就smplayer或者 vlc
<iMadper> lucky1: 忍者.
<iMadper> lucky1: 忍着.
<imtxc> e
<iMadper> imtxc: smplayer2用过没? 后台是mplayer2
<iMadper> imtxc: 比mplayer强不少
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过ubuntu估计还没有呢. 
<jiero> iMadper: 你还有视频？
<iMadper> jiero: 视频
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有啊，debian源里面有没
<lucky1> iMadper: 系统自带的那个电影播放器可以卸载吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 啥?
<jiero> iMadper: 我只有自己和认识的人拍摄的视频了。
<eexp> iMadper: 那um1? 台机上，插到位，只有单声道。。。难道接触点间距不对？
<iMadper> lucky1: 可以, sudo apt-get remove totem       是uninstall还是remove来的? 我不用ubuntu, 不知道. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，看好nooppoo的87了
<imtxc> 不过貌似noppoo没有茶轴？ cc eexp ？
<iMadper> eexp: 恩, 3.5的标准确实有问题, 插我手机没问题, 查我朋友手机上, 就消人声了...
<lucky1> iMadper: 你在这个频道怎么不是用ubuntu的啊？
<iMadper> eexp: 应该是接口不同的. 
<eexp> imtxc: 不记得了。
<iMadper> lucky1: 这个频道, 用ubuntu的很少很少. 
<eexp> iMadper: 没道理啊。
<imtxc> eexp: 你的什么轴？  你玩台机？
<eexp> 也不记得了。
<eexp> lol
<iMadper> eexp: lol~ 你台机是什么输出? 如果是平衡输出, 就是单声道...
<imtxc> eexp: 拆了看
<imtxc> 哈
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu论坛挂了？
<eexp> iMadper: 不可能单声道嘛
<lucky1> iMadper: 我不知道哎
<iMadper> eexp: 那就是接口定义的不同. 
<iMadper> lucky1: 你就是是remove吧, 不对再说
<eexp> imtxc: 选的时候，才记得。现在好久了。反正有声音，是机械键盘。 :D
<eexp> iMadper: 那是了。水果和htc的，接口有2个是反的。
<imtxc> iMadper: 你确定 eexp 是这原来的神么？
<lucky1> iMadper: 我的意思是我不知道这个频道的人不用ubuntu
<eexp> 。
<imtxc> lucky1: 采访一下就知道嘛 
<jiero> eexp: 我的笔记本都是单声道的。。。
 * imtxc 拥有多声道笔记本
<eexp> jiero: 赶紧丢了
<iMadper> lucky1: 这个频道用ubuntu的, 除了几个老人, 就剩下一帮子最近新来的人了.
 * imtxc 的笔记本左右两个喇叭都能响
<iMadper> jiero: 丢了去 +1
<jiero> iMadper: 结果新来的一般都不争气，不去自己解决问题 =
<jiero> iMadper: 为啥丢了。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道自己解决问题也就算了, 还不会提问. 问问题不描述清楚. 我还得一句一句的问. 
<iMadper> jiero: 单声道, 不扔?
<imtxc> jiero: 不要听他们的
<imtxc> jiero: 他们让你扔笔记本是浪费
<jiero> iMadper: 用着了？你用笔记本还开音箱干嘛？
<iMadper> jiero: 功放呀~
<jiero> iMadper: 。功放外接就是了。
<lucky1> iMadper: 我就是新人，我问一下，在终端输入装卸软件命令时候经常会出现Y/n时候输入Y或者y是不是一样的结果啊？
<imtxc> jiero: 你可以买一个我手里的闲置USB 胆放
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 那是什么我都不知道。
<iMadper> lucky1: 对, 因为一般写脚本的时候都用tr来帮你处理大小写问题了. 
<imtxc> jiero: 立马PK掉他们的双声道笔记本
<iMadper> imtxc: 2rmb收!
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不能再烧了，2rmb太贵重了。。。 赶紧退烧～
<eexp> fcitx-googlepinyin 那家伙是没模糊音吧。谁用这。
<jiero> eexp: 试试 fcitx-rime
<iMadper> eexp: 我在用. 我不用模糊音.
<lucky1> iMadper: 还想问你一个问题，你是怎么知道自带的播放器叫做tetom的啊？
<jiero> lucky1:  gnome的
<eexp> 有没？ iMadper 只看下
<iMadper> lucky1: totem, gnome的自带
<iMadper> eexp: 怎么看? 我找找. 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我有的时候还要看desktop文件才知道软件叫什么
<eexp> 右键菜单里面吧
<iMadper> eexp: 点不出来 configure.
<eexp> 。。
 * imtxc 用标准拼音，前鼻音找不到就用后鼻音找。。。
<jiero> eexp: 模糊音很可怕的 = =。
<lucky1> iMadper: 你怎么知道我用gnome？
 * jiero 以前经常被模糊音覆盖了大多数选项
<iMadper> lucky1: ubuntu默认.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不用模糊音打字很慢
<iMadper> eexp: 没有模糊音.
<jiero> UbuntuTalk: 为啥？
<eexp> sunpinyin开模糊音，开始一段时间，都卡晕。
<eexp> 哦
<lucky1> iMadper: 现在默认是unity了
<iMadper> lucky1: unity是wm, 窗口管理器. gnome是桌面环境. 
<jiero> lucky1: unity只不过是个wm壳。软件全靠gnome
<iMadper> lucky1: 不是统一类别的东西.
<jiero> 不是完全，是多数
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 一直不知道到底有什么区别
<iMadper> lucky1: gnome有默认的wm, 叫gnome-shell. ubuntu用的unity替代了gnome-shell
<imtxc> jiero: 上次我没有 ignore ubuntutalk 被鄙视了
<jiero> imtxc: ubuntutalk是？
<iMadper> imtxc: 到现在你还没有 ignore他们?
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 其实两个都不怎么好用
<lucky1> iMadper: wm是什么啊？
<jiero> 哦。是gtalk。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 中文名/乱改名 接受不了. 
<jiero> lucky1: windowmanager -
<imtxc> iMadper: 弱 人肉 ignore  懂不
<iMadper> lucky1: 窗口管理器. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 明天吧公司机器的配置拖过来。。。。
<lucky1> iMadper: 用这个软件真的能学习很多知识啊，以后就可以不用qq了
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 我在公司也用自己的笔记本. 
<jiero> iMadper: 我记得3.8日晚会的时候，听到了一个曲子remix - 是某游戏的
<iMadper> imtxc: 工作平台, 能随便换吗?
<iMadper> jiero: 妇女节?
<jiero> iMadper: 大失败，中国作曲的太少。
<eexp> 3.8日晚会？
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚打听了一下淘宝上国产键盘都没有茶轴了
<jiero> iMadper: 只会唱歌
<imtxc> iMadper: 啊，你一天上班带着本子？
<jiero> eexp: 恩。
<jiero> iMadper: 女孩节提前一天过
<iMadper> lucky1: 我用了四年linux, 第一次来这个房间是三年前大一的时候. 现在都还离不开qq.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那挤地铁什么的不是很累么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不怕. 我的电脑里面有我的信仰! 
<jiero> iMadper: qq是一种文化
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦哦
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 是精神的寄托. 
<imtxc> qq很难摆脱吧，没法说服别人
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<jiero>  大而全，一桶江山的中国情节
<lucky1> iMadper: 我现在就是大一
<eexp> imtxc: Mini84黑轴，才查了下。
<iMadper> lucky1: 你可以不用qq, 你怎么让你的朋友都不用qq呢? 
<iMadper> lucky1: sigh... 
<iMadper> eexp: 我都老了.. 神...
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你不会那么笨吧。。。
<eexp> 啥
<jiero> iMadper: 不把他们当朋友就算不用了。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> lucky1: 跟你说, 我刚来这里的时候, 就知道有个神, 有个主席. 
<lucky1> iMadper: 什么意思？
 * iMadper 当时还有水牛, 还有wowoto...
<eexp> lucky1: 日本av都是使用linux的，应该在irc有很多。抛弃qq吧。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> eexp: 好吧，黑的用不来。。
<iMadper> lucky1: 我刚来这里的时候, 跟你一样乱问问题, 当时就找 eexp 和roylez~ lol~
<eexp> imtxc: 差别不大的
<jiero> iMadper: 我6年前来的时候他们都在呢。
<jiero> iMadper: 那时我也大一
<imtxc> iMadper: 我刚来时跟adam8157 问的问题最多。。。
<eexp> 这房间，也没几年嘛
<jiero> eexp: 切。
<imtxc> 所以我很喜欢当当当
<iMadper> imtxc: 你来得晚. 我来的时候, adam还没来呢. 
<lucky1> 哈哈
<iMadper> jiero: ... 你比我大两岁才?
<lucky1> 不对。我应该高端的打出lol
<eexp> iMadper: 嗯，估计蛋蛋当时还在迷恋女老师。
<iMadper> eexp: 可能吧~ 
<onlylove> eexp: 日本av和linux啥关系
<iMadper> eexp: 当时, 我就记得, 我跟你说话, 你不理我, 然后别人让我骂opera不好用, 说骂了你就出来!~ lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 你上班把本子背回去下班又背回家？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对, 都说了, 我的笔记本里面是我的信仰!
<jiero> iMadper: 我比当小一点点。
<eexp> onlylove: 你见识少。没见过那著名的照片？研究Linux Kernel的AV？
 * imtxc 用了两天 opera 不好用
<imtxc> iMadper: 我得确认一下 lol
<eexp> iMadper: ~~~~~
<lucky1> 我没用过opera哎
<iMadper> lucky1: 垃圾, 别用..  cc eexp    cc imtxc 我也试一下.
<onlylove> eexp: 哦，论坛水区见过……不过那道具吧……换成windows一样的
 * jiero 的第一个网络浏览器是opera，一直用到firefox 1.0发布。
<eexp> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> iMadper: opera我唯一觉得好用的就是它的邮件功能，基本上可以不开thunderbird了
<iMadper> imtxc: opera是个很好的邮件客户端, 比雷鸟好用多了
<onlylove> operaå¿«
<lucky1> 我用firefox和chromium两个浏览器
<onlylove> 不过现在改webkit了
<eexp> imtxc: 你没注意细节。邮件里面，联系人头像都是关联显示的。
 * jiero 现在不满，opera感觉字太小。。。懒得改。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，对了，你的这个背本子的做法倒是给了我灵感，要是我也把本子带到公司用的话，不是就可以不用买键盘了么？
<eexp> onlylove: 要该blink了。
<iMadper> onlylove: 错了. 是blink
<eexp> jiero: 最小字号嘛
<onlylove> eexp: 改吧改吧，反正我不用
<lucky1> 你们在这里聊天的时候还做别的事情吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的本子里面有信仰?!
<eexp> 老引擎多好。 nnnnnd 改啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 我本子上有我喜欢的键盘
<iMadper> lucky1: 在看书. 顺便吹水. 
<imtxc> lucky1: 单手打字
<eexp> 看书。。。
<jiero> 2007的 irc log 没了啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnnd, 垃圾剪刀脚键盘
<jiero> 去年还能搜到呢。
<jiero> 应该备份。。。
<lucky1> 吹水是什么意思?
<iMadper> lucky1: 你看我现在在干嘛?
<jiero> lucky1: 碰到你了
<imtxc> iMadper: 喂，你不要告诉我你背本子的同时还背着你的键盘 键盘里面也哟你的信仰么
 * imtxc 就喜欢剪刀脚键盘
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不背键盘, 钢板青轴, 带过去容易被人秒.
<imtxc> 擦 青  还钢板。。。。
<lucky1> jiero: 什么意思
<lucky1> iMadper: 你是怎么边聊天边看书的？
<jiero> lucky1: 波澜
<jiero> lucky1: 有提示。
<iMadper> lucky1: 我从来都这样呀. 只要书不难, 就可以.
<lucky1> iMadper: 你是计算机专业的吗?
<iMadper> lucky1: 软件工程. 
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。奇迹般的少数极度相关专业者。
 * iMadper  <== 软贱工程
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<iMadper> jiero: 不少吧? 你问问 imtxc 
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥专业的你?
<lucky1> 我是完全业余的
<iMadper> lucky1: 我也是业余, 你看我都不用ubuntu
<lucky1> iMadper: why not?
<iMadper> lucky1: 太难, 不会用. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 又在欺负小朋友
<imtxc> imad
<lucky1> iMadper: 什么简单啊？
<imtxc> 我都没专业，就叫计算机科学与技术
<iMadper> lucky1: 没啥特别简单的. windows 7 好用一些. 
<jiero> lucky1: 就是说，自己走的路上自己知道的最简单
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有呀, 我又不算老. 
<lucky1> 以后问题就来问你们了啊
<imtxc> 安卓客户端切换好麻烦
<lucky1> 你们没什么意见把？
<October21> 用ubuntu是因为很多东西不用操心，有众多支持
<jiero> lucky1: 我们被烦多了，可以不理你。这也很正常。
<iMadper> lucky1: 你非计算机专业, 用ubuntu干嘛?
<onlylove> 只要不像论坛里面某人就成
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<lucky1> 我我加的那些ubuntu群都退了
<lucky1> 我不会用论坛
<jiero> iMadper: 我一直以为这里很少计算机专业的
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> ubuntu 群?
<lucky1> 是啊
<iMadper> jiero: 确实不算多. 
<imtxc> 专业啊。。。
<lucky1> 我加了好多那样的群
<iMadper> ubuntu 群... 没准儿比这里还水
<imtxc> 关键在ubuntu里面用群就是个麻烦事儿啊
<iMadper> imtxc: lwqq.
<lucky1> 不是，他们基本不回答我的问题
<jiero> iMadper: imtxc  我发现我这里baidu解除封锁了
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过会导致pidgin hang住.
<iMadper> jiero: 你能搜索八平方了?
<iMadper> lucky1: 他们也不会. 
<eexp> IM是解决简单问题的。论坛是解决复杂问题的。 lucky1
<jiero> iMadper: 什么八平方？
<imtxc> 那个在我这里动辙就挂
<iMadper> jiero: 算数题... 8平方...
<eexp> jiero: 百度？
<iMadper> jiero: $: echo "8*8" | bc   ==>  64
<imtxc> jiero  牛，
<lucky1> 后来我在论坛上看到：你可以不会qq，但你不可以不会irc。我就跑来看看了
<lucky1> 今天是第一次
<lucky1> 一开始装的那个客户端还没办法输入汉字
<imtxc> imadper  注意安全
<lucky1> 现在改用plugin客户端了
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥就注意安全? 那个数字是算出来的, 不是我打印的. 
<lucky1> 你们都用什么客户端啊？
<iMadper> lucky1: mirc
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> lucky1: windows下面最好用的irc客户端. 
<eexp> http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/pic/item/7dd98d1001e93901294dcb567aec54e736d1960e.jpg
<lucky1> 文j、
<imtxc> 哈
<imtxc> 好图
<lucky1> 原来windowsxia
<lucky1> 下
<lucky1> 也有irc啊
<Ein> konversion路过
<onlylove> jiero: 8平方是比较隐晦的说法……是一次政治事件，不提不提
<imtxc> lucky1 当然
<Ein> 错了，应该是 konversation 
<lucky1> imtxc: 你用什么键盘啊？
<lucky1> 系统
<lucky1> 说错了
<imtxc> lucky   安卓  触摸
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥政治事件? 那是我们伟大的党的伟光正!
<lucky1> imtxc: 你用什么操作系统啊？
<onlylove> iMadper: 想让我动粗是不
<iMadper> onlylove: 不信你去天安门广场找个便衣问问
<imtxc> lucky1 电脑上用debian
<lucky1> ubuntu属于debian吧？
<iMadper> lucky1: 不叫属于, 叫做基于debian的发行版. 
<imtxc> 没有属于的关系吧
<lucky1> 哦
<imtxc> 基于跟属于不一样
<lucky1> 什么客户端聊irc好用啊？
<iMadper> lucky1: mirc.
<imtxc> irssi  weechat 
<lucky1> ubuntu下也有mirc吗？
<imtxc> 不要听别人说的erc 和opera
<iMadper> lucky1: 没有. 你不是学计算机的, 我就不给你推荐emacs了
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡! erc万岁!
<lucky1> 到底哪个好些？
<lucky1> 给我推荐个强大点的吧
<iMadper> lucky1: 不用问别人用啥客户端, 直接 /ctcp imtxc version  就可以看到imtxc的客户端是啥了
<imtxc> iMadper  我以为神先跳出来呢
<lucky1> 我觉得plugin不太好用哎
<October21> irssi
<iMadper> lucky1: erc万岁. 不过想要学会怎么用, 还得花点儿时间. 
<imtxc> lucky1 pidgin不错
<imtxc> 其实都差不多吧
<iMadper> lucky1: 至于 weechat irssi, 都一个鸟样
<airead`> hello, i am using erc :)
<lucky1> 直接 /ctcp imtxc version "是什么意思？
<imtxc> 还真有人查了。。
<airead`> 怎么看用户列表啊
<iMadper> lucky1: 直接在你的输入框里面输入就行了. 
<airead`> 哦呵呵
<iMadper> airead`: /names
<iMadper> airead`: ... 我以为你老用户了...
<airead`> iMadper: Tab 可以自动补全
<October21> imtxc 你怎么知道
<airead> iMadper, 我一直都用的是 xchat
<iMadper> airead: ... 不用那妖货
<airead> iMadper, erc 的话改天再研究研究
<lucky1> iMadper: 责骂，阿自己装erc啊？
<lucky1> 怎么
<lucky1> 打错了
<eexp> opera配合鼠标，可以调用各种shell。erc怎么可比。 lol
<airead> iMadper, 前几天研究了下 magit ，挺不错的
<imtxc> Octber21  会提示的啊
<iMadper> lucky1: 不不不, 如果你不是计算机专业, 并且你不写程序, 不建议你用erc
<airead> lucky1, emacs 自带的
<October21> imtxc 手机这么强？
<iMadper> airead: 这个还用研究? 不是直接就用的吗?
<lucky1> 哦
<imtxc> 嗯，安卓客户端
<airead> lucky1, 如果你用 linux 的话，学学 emacs 很棒
<imtxc> 或者应该是  znc 的功能
<airead> iMadper, 功能大都自己演示了一遍
<lucky1>  emacs和erc是同一个东西吗？
<iMadper> lucky1: erc是emacs的一个功能~
<lucky1> emacs系统自带吗？
<iMadper> lucky1: 不自带. 
<iMadper> lucky1: 你学什么专业的?
<lucky1> 土木工程
<airead> emacs 不仅仅是 5 个字母，当你慢慢了解它的时候，你会发现里面水很深
<onlylove> iMadper: 不搭理你了，哄妹子去
<airead> onlylove, 你床边有妹子啊
<imtxc> 总不能白让你查了
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<imtxc> onlylove  你娜有妹子
<lucky1> airead：我什么都还不会，可以用这个吗？
<imtxc> 不可以
<onlylove> imtxc: 我身边妹子一堆
<imtxc> 求介绍妹子
<airead> lucky1, 刚开始比较痛苦
<imtxc> 真心求
<onlylove> imtxc: 先渣剑三去
<imtxc> 啥
<airead> lucky1, 但只要你有黑客的潜质，那都不是问题
<imtxc> 贱三是啥
<lucky1> airead一个聊天工具就怎么都会这么难呢？
<October21> 你不常用
<iMadper> lucky1: emacs = Emacs Make All Computers Slow 
<eexp> lucky1: emacs就是在系统上面再跑一个虚拟机。知道不。蛋痛的。
<October21> GUI工具太单薄了
<airead> 呵呵
<lucky1>  虚拟机我不用了
<October21> eexp 你用irssi吗？
<iMadper> lucky1: 学emacs, 除了要背一些命令, 还要学一门语言. 
<eexp> 进不去系统的时候，才可能用。 October21
<lucky1> 那就算了
<eexp> 你们居然骗新人用emacs。良心啊。。。
<lucky1> 没有什么比pidgin更简单好用的吗？
<iMadper> lucky1: xchat
<October21> eexp 现在在学习配置irssi,不会玩系统自带的
<airead> lucky1, http://www.oschina.net/question/12_15010
<^k^> airead ⇪ ti: 为何Emacs和Vim被称为两大神器 - 开源中国 OSChina.NET
<gfrog_working> eexp: ee
<lucky1> 我装一下试试
<eexp> October21: 先学会perl吧。这样irssi就强大了。
<eexp> gfrog: .
<gfrog> eexp: 啧啧，又在教唆人家学perl
<airead> lucky1, emacs 很强大，啥都能干
<eexp> 那是，难道irssi跑py?
<eexp> lol
<iMadper> eexp: 我就是被你忽悠学的perl.
 * gfrog perl == 破哦
<eexp> ...
<eexp> py=屁眼
<iMadper> lol~
<October21> eexp 我是业余，不过我知道perl很强，但难理解啊
<iMadper> py = 炮友.
<airead> 什么是屁眼
<lucky1> airead
<gfrog> airead: 就是菊花
<iMadper> October21: perl最好理解了... 过程式, 一行一行的看呗
<eexp> October21: lol 不学没关系，学了可以自己玩特技一样的玩irssi
<lucky1> airead:
<iMadper> October21: 不比c难.
<gfrog> eexp: 我能看到的pl脚本都被我用python重写了，lol
<airead> lucky1, gfrog 实际上我是想让 kk 搜一下
<eexp> gfrog: 这么小心，居然不使用缩写py了？ lol
<lucky1> airead:kk
<October21> iMadper 那是对与业内人士，你们才轻松，不是人人都能搞定
<gfrog> eexp: 免得着了你的道儿。
<lucky1> kk是什么？
<airead> lucky1, kk 挂掉了
<eexp> 有种把系统带的pl都替换？
<airead> lucky1, kk 是一个机器人
<eexp> 系统的基石，居多pl哦
<October21> iMadper 不然你们没事干，只能在这里打发时间
<iMadper> eexp: 默认没有perl的. 
<iMadper> October21: ... 我是学水产养殖的...
<eexp> 包管理都是啊。 iMadper
<^k^> : define:屁眼 http://g.cn 跳到： 导航、 搜寻. 男个屁眼. 女个屁眼. 阿晓得“肛門”勒吴语里向该叫个啥。是弗是叫 “屁眼”。 [编辑] 别样闲话. 勒一星人特殊个性行為里向，肛門也畀當作性器来使用（ ...
<eexp> 很多底层些的
<eexp> 。。。
<gfrog> eexp: 也不剩啥了，为了干掉perl的apt，我办公机都用fedora了
<airead> 结果出来啦，哈哈
<lucky1> airead：怎么就你一个人推荐我用emacs；其他人都反对呢？
<eexp> 。。嘎嘛
<gfrog> eexp: lol
<October21> iMadper 水太多就贡献给非洲人民
<gfrog> eexp: yum是python的呦
<airead> lucky1, 因为我用 emacs 且受益很大啊
<eexp> 那卸载~iperl吧。 gfrog
<eexp> lol
<airead> lucky1, emacs 对于新人稍难，但只要会了，受益无穷啊
<iMadper> airead: 啥收益?
<eexp> 保证看不到kernel panic
<airead> lucky1, http://www.oschina.net/question/12_15010
<airead> lucky1, 看看吧
<iMadper> airead: cfy基本是这里用emacs最好的了. 我没少请教他, 现在他都不用了. 
<airead> iMadper, 她现在用什么？
<iMadper> airead: vim
 * gfrog 碎觉。
<airead> iMadper, 为什么呀
<eexp> cfy都是你们说那最后一页的笑话，搞得不说话了的
<iMadper> airead: 鬼知道. 
<iMadper> eexp: 啥笑话? 我不知道呀.
<eexp> 那最后一页的}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}啊
<airead> iMadper, vim 我会用一丁点，用来编辑配置文件，其它都用的emacs
<iMadper> air
<eexp> airead: 正确
<iMadper> airead: 半年vim经验, 三年半emacs经验
<eexp> emacs历来缺少编辑器。lol
<lucky1> iMadper: xchat-gnome irc和xchat irc有什么区别啊？
<eexp> 又是一个笑话
<iMadper> lucky1: 没区别吧. 
<iMadper> eexp: 不不不. 现在emacs里有vim当作编辑器. 
<iMadper> eexp: 虽然这也是一个笑话~
<eexp> vim绑定而已吧。
<airead> OK, 碎睡去了，明天还要干活呢
<lucky1> 为什么我去软件中心搜索xchat会出来这两个东西？
 * airead Zzz...Zzz...
<iMadper> lucky1: 随便一个就行. 
<eexp> cfy是好孩子啊。肯钻研。
<eexp> 咋不出来了。。
<lucky1> 哦，我过去试试去
<eexp> 185*******136 iMadper 给cfy打电话
<iMadper> eexp: 我有他电话. 
<eexp> 叫他出来嘛
<iMadper> eexp: 他还给我寄过粽子吃. 
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<eexp> @@@@ gaoji
<jiero> iMadper: cfy那么可爱啊。
<eexp> 隐藏很深啊
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 
<jiero> iMadper: 我是很虚伪的。对比之下。
<lucky_> 我进来了
<lucky_> 用xchat
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道, 总觉得你人挺好.
<eexp> jiero: 袋鼠国把你改变了
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> lol
<lucky_> imader
<lucky_> 怎么没办法tab啊
<lucky_> iMadper, 
<jiero> iMadper: 虚伪和烂好人其实是可以重合的
<lucky_> 可以了
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<lucky_> lol
<eexp> lucky_: 你迟早会来试opera。http://imagebin.org/253477
<lucky_> opera不是浏览器吗？
<lucky_> eexp, 
<eexp> 是全能浏览器。
<jiero> lucky_: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=302981
<iMadper> eexp: lol~
 * iMadper 洗澡去, 快没热水了
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Linux下聊天软件对比( 2013-04-06) - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> 看第一句
<eexp> iMadper: 趁热打铁
<jiero> iMadper: 23:50了还有热水。。。
<jiero> 你行啊。
<lucky_> eexp, opera一个有irc的扩展的浏览器？
<jiero> lucky_: firefox才是有irc扩展，opera是内置。
<eexp> 网络软件，几乎包括了。 lucky_
<lucky_> 原来火狐有irc我试试
<lucky_> opera以后再试
<eexp> fx的那irc插件，太丑了
<jiero> 睡啊。睡啊。
<lucky_> 貌似火狐好多关于irc的插件
<lucky_> opera没用过
<lucky_> 感觉活活和chrome基本够我用了
<lucky_> 火狐
<lucky_> 打错了
<iMadper> chrome 妖怪.
<Ein> opera的irc，估计会被砍掉。
<maplebeats> PIAPAI
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, unitymedia就是快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 爽歪歪
<knownbad> 我以为你待产去了呢。
<knownbad> 啊，走了。
<^k^>  05:00
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-11
<maven> xubuntu下面怎么安装字体啊  我只接把ttf文件拷贝到~/.fonts下面 没反映啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo apt-get install总是出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418992 大家好, 我用的是ubuntu12.04, 前段时间好像试着安装python, 然后不知道删除或修改过什么东西. 现在每次使用apt-get install是总是报这个错误, 比如 sudo apt-get install skype 提示: Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a se …
<knownbad> maven: sudo fc-cache -f -v
 * tenzu 拜神拜主席拜各路大仙
<maven> 好像还是不行啊
<maven> 重启一下搞定了 唉
<maven> 什么情况 刚刚xchat聊天界面里面 中文还是好好的 怎么重启一下就不行了 
<MeaCulpa> 早拜
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 酷啪早～
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
<imtxc> roylez_: 主席万岁
 * imtxc 撤退
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助！！！！开机提示：error ： no such parrition http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418995 本人win8 和ubuntu 双系统 ，最近想把LINUX删除，弄完后就接把它的分区给格式化了，再重新开机后就出现了如标题 的情况，开机提示：error:no such partition grub rescue>请高手指点 用window启动盘 …
<maven> 我费劲千辛万苦把 vbox的deb下载了  双击打开 ubuntu software center我点击install  为毛他要重新下载啊？？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu12.04 安装cuckoo sandbox 分析超时 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=418997 按照用户手册的安装运行步骤，安装python（系统自带python-2.7.3），安装SQLAlchemy，安装python一些必要的库（手册上推荐的）安装tcpdump， 配置虚拟网络：全局变量创建host-only network,编辑ip地址使 …
<yh> ^k^: b.com
<ikk-> sudo apt-get install language-selector-common --reinstall
<ikk-> dpkg-reconfig language-selector-common 
<ikk-> 搞定
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34239
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: Solidot | 比特币大跌三分一，崩盘进行时
<imtxc_away> /quit/quit
 * leyle 新的一天，撸起来
<airead> 太清静了
<widon> find . -name "*" | xargs file怎么不行
<vipzrx> widon: 可以的
<widon> vipzrx, file: invalid option -- '.'
<widon> file: invalid option -- 'g'
<widon> file: invalid option -- '.'
<vipzrx> 中文输入法？
<widon> vipzrx, 不是啊
<MeaCulpa> widon: find . 看看你输出的是啥
<abcbcab> 有妹纸吗
<widon> MeaCulpa, .
<widon> ./SerchTextSelect.qml
<widon> ./Banner.qml
<widon> ./SystemBtmCompoent.qml~
<widon> 就是一些普通文件，和svn文件
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装12.04以后版本遇到的奇葩问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419001 原来一直用的是11.10，前几天闲着没事就下了个ubuntu13.04，安装的时候到了创建用户选择用户图片那一步（就是出现摄像头和一些图片）时，安装程序直接自动关闭，返回桌面。 刚开始我以为是 …
<leyle> W: 无法下载 gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/mirrors.sohu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_universe_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash 校验和不符
<leyle> 这种问题咋个解决啊？
<ikk-> leyle: gpt-get update 就行
<leyle> ikk-: 你说的是  apt-get update ？ 不行，刚就是这样才出现的问题
<ikk-> leyle: 换个源试试
<leyle> 163  sohu都换了，擦，再换个其他试一下
 * airead 研表究明，汉字的序顺并不定一能影阅响读，比如当你看完这句话后，才发这现里的字全是都乱的。
<leyle> 换了个 lupaworld的源还是这样，擦
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手求教上网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419002 我们学校的有线网络，就是用浏览器登陆时会弹出一个登陆界面，我每次用windows登陆了，用vmware再上ubuntu的时候，打开浏览器还需要登陆，请问下，如何使用windows的网络啊，还有就是，我的ubuntu的wif …
<leyle> 原来是一个密钥的问题
<MeaCulpa> bitcoin是啥东西...
<jamesfung14> 虚拟货币
<MeaCulpa> 能自由和美刀软妹兑换么
<jamesfung14> 好像有market可以做
<lucky1> 大家好
<^k^> lucky1, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<lucky1> ^k^: 我想问一下，我的ubuntu怎么找不到关机选项呢？
<jamesfung14> 右上角
<lucky1> 我的右上角没有关机选项哎
<jamesfung14> 那个齿轮的东西
<lucky1> 这个聊天工具如果能贴图就好了
<lucky1> 我知道啊
<lucky1> 里面没有关机的选项哎
<jamesfung14> 可以贴上 imgur.com 
<alvin_rxg> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (@ imgur.com)
<lucky1> 我用的是gnome的wm
<maven> ubuntu有没有比较便方的图截工具？
<jamesfung14> screenshot?
<jamesfung14> 自带的
<maven> 那个太繁琐了
<jamesfung14> 那个非常方便啊？
<lucky1> 这个聊天工具怎么贴图啊？
<maven> 我要是有个下拉菜单 就截不出来
<jamesfung14> 传到 imgur.com 上面..贴个网址
<maven> 这个聊天工具不知吃截图
<maven> jamesfung14, 你咋会觉得方便呢
<maven> 跟qq的比起来  快疯了
<jamesfung14> hmm...是如果要截关机键比较麻烦..
<lucky1> jamesfung14: 抓功能到那个网址上面之后呢？
<jamesfung14> 复制那个分享的网址？
<lucky1> http://imgur.com/c6fuS68这样吗？
<^k^> lucky1 ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<yh>  :) 
<lucky1> 好吧，我会用哎
<jamesfung14> 你是用的是gnome3?
<jamesfung14> http://superuser.com/questions/267303/no-option-to-hibernate-shutdown-in-gnome-3
<^k^> jamesfung14 ⇪ ti: linux - No option to hibernate/shutdown in GNOME 3? - Super User
<lucky1> 我怎么知道我用的是不是gnome3呢？
<jamesfung14> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/view-the-gnome-desktop-version/ ?
<^k^> jamesfung14 ⇪ t: HowTo: Find the GNOME Desktop Version
<jamesfung14> 或者你试一下superuser上面那个方法
<jamesfung14> 点了账户之后按alt
<lucky1> 好注意
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 求ubuntu13.04的源，原装系统的源也行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419007 我的系统的软件源被我折腾没了，现在装啥玩意都不怎么好使，求兄弟们给个，哪怕是原装系统的默认源也行 是那个sources.list那个东东 统计信息: 发表于 由 sloth2012 — 2013-04-11 2:43
<lucky1> 谁能贴个图上来让我看看是什么效果
<MeaCulpa> scot
<MeaCulpa> scrot抓图多好
<lucky1> 你能贴个图上来吗？
 * MeaCulpa 不用Ubuntu
<freeflyi1g> MeaCulpa: 你们都忽悠新手
<lucky1> 随便什么都行
<MeaCulpa> freeflyi1g: ...
<lucky1> 我想看看这个客户端能不能现实图片？
<jamesfung14> 大家都是贴图的网址的吧
<jamesfung14> irc还真心没见过直接传图
<maven> MeaCulpa, screenshot?
<lucky1> 原来大家是要先把图片传到网上，然后把网址发进来。想看图片的就要转到网页。对吗？
<jamesfung14> 对
<MeaCulpa> 对
<MeaCulpa> maven: ?>
<lucky1> 这么麻烦
<MeaCulpa> 装好软件一句话搞定
<lucky1> MeaCulpa: 什么意思？
<maven> MeaCulpa, scrot抓图多好  你说的是自带的screenshot?
<jamesfung14> 或者..不要传图? :)
<MeaCulpa> maven: scrot
<lucky1> jamesfung14: 不传图，有些问题不容易不容易解释哎
<airead> scrot -s $FILE -e 'mv $f /tmp/'
<maven> MeaCulpa, 我勒个去 基于命令行的 高毛啊
<jamesfung14> lucky1, 呵呵随便说说
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/12xJQ.png
<MeaCulpa> maven: ...那没办法，我们这里满地毛
 * MeaCulpa 贴了个毛，呵呵
<jamesfung14> 用zsh都是高手的说..
<lucky1> MeaCulpa: 你这个传图是怎么做到的？
<MeaCulpa> curl, imm.io
<alvin_rxg> Title: Share your images / photos / pictures / image / photo / picture - imm.io (@ imm.io)
<airead> MeaCulpa, 找到你的 dropbox 了
<MeaCulpa> 命令在图里
<lucky1> 看来我还是不要学传图了，感觉好麻烦
<maven> MeaCulpa, 支持选定区域截图吗
<lucky1> 看来我还是不要传图了。感觉好麻烦
<jamesfung14> lucky1, 截个图传到imgur上还是王道
<jamesfung14> 虽然慢点但是起码work
<MeaCulpa> maven: scrot支持
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<lucky1> 不方便啊
<lucky1> 怎么回事？
<airead> MeaCulpa, 你的 github 地址是哪个？
<lucky1> ok
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下ls命令无法使用，哪位大神可以参透其中奥秘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419010 这是界面一：问题1.jpg 这是界面二：问题2.jpg 期待大神的简答~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 彩云之南Amy — 2013-04-11 11:06
<MeaCulpa> airead: MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> airead: 怎么，人人都要有个github么？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 基娃娃
 * MeaCulpa 还launchpad呢
<airead> MeaCulpa, 那你有什么？
<lucky1> 执行以全命令“是什么意思？
<MeaCulpa> lp太烂，所以我也不能免俗的git...
<airead> MeaCulpa, github 上我可以方便的偷你的脚本用用
<lucky1> 我用rhythmbox播放mp3的时候有乱码
<lucky1> 然后谷歌说”转到你的MP3目录，执行以全命令进行转换：mid3iconv -e GBK *.mp3 “我不知道这个步骤怎么执行啊？
<lucky1> ”转到你的MP3目录，执行以全命令进行转换：mid3iconv -e GBK *.mp3 “              这一个过程要怎么操作啊？
<iMadper> lucky1: 你要解决mp3乱码问题?
<lucky1> 是啊
<iMadper> lucky1: 哦, 加油吧.
<jamesfung14> :-)
<lucky1> 怎么执行全命令啊？
<lucky1> 执行全命令是什么意思？
<iMadper> 忽略那个全字
<iMadper> 那个全字估计只是一个typo
<maven> 想把某个下拉菜单截图 该怎么办
<roylez_> lucky1: 早啊
<lucky1> iMadper: 你能叫我怎么解决乱码问题吗？
<iMadper> maven: Alt + F2   然后import
<iMadper> lucky1: 找 roylez_ 吧. 他高手来的. 
<lucky1> roylez_:你好
<iMadper> roylez_: 早, 扎西.
<maven> iM
<maven> iMadper, alt f2 没反映啊
<lucky1> roylez_:你能教我怎么解决mp3乱码问题吗？
<iMadper> maven: 你啥wm?
<iMadper> maven: 这么弱...
<maven> 我是说当鼠标停留在下拉菜单的时候 alt f2 没反映的
<iMadper> maven: 哦, 那你换stumpwm吧. C-t !  绝对好用. 
<jamesfung14> maven, http://askubuntu.com/questions/72208/print-screen-key-doesnt-work-if-a-drop-down-menu-is-active
<^k^> jamesfung14 ⇪ ti: keyboard - Print Screen key doesn't work if a drop-down menu is active - Ask Ubuntu
<jamesfung14> 貌似是bug的说
<maven> 延时这个哟功能过  就是太繁琐了
<iMadper> lucky1: 两个方法, 第一个, 装audacious, 然后设置字符集为cp936, 就没有乱码了. 第二个方法, 就是cd到你的mp3的目录, 然后执行那个命令. 
 * iMadper stumpwm无压力. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个又是啥逆天的wm a 
<iMadper> freeflying: 停止更新很久了的一个渣渣, 我一直在用而已.
<lucky1> iMadper: 我用了第二个方法没用哎
<roylez_> lucky1: mp3的tags乱码么？
<iMadper> lucky1: :-) 那你就用第一个吧... 我不听mp3的. 
<roylez_> lucky1: 什么播放器？
<iMadper> roylez_: 不客气. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 客气你妹子
<iMadper> roylez_: 我这最近不开心呢... 你还说我
<lucky1> roylez_: rhythmbox
<roylez_> lucky1: hmmmm..... 我看看
<roylez_> lucky1: http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2008-01/10824.htm
<^k^> roylez_ ⇪ ti: Ubuntu下rhythmbox播放MP3乱码问题的解决_Linux教程_Linux公社-Linux系统门户网站
 * iMadper typo都一样...
<lucky1> roylez_: 我一开始就是用这个方法，没有成功哎，难道是我操作有问题吗？
<iMadper> freeflying: 侯总, 我们宿舍有个人要自己做一个3寸全频. 昨天在淘宝上买了个迷宫箱体.
<roylez_> lucky1: 怎么没有成功？
<lucky1> 就是操作玩了，还是乱码啊
<ikk->  你们用什么wm ?
<ikk-> gnome ?
<iMadper> ikk-: stumpwm. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 用谁家的单元呢
<airead> ikk-, awesome
<fuhao> http://imagebin.org/253562  ubuntu12.04编译安装xfce4.10 报错，求解决办法.
<iMadper> freeflying: 还没买呢. 分泰克的喇叭太贵了.
<iMadper> freeflying: 那小子还在纠结中. 等做好了给你拍照看看~ 反正我是坐等悲剧.
<roylez_> lucky1: GST_ID3_TAG_ENCODING=GBK:UTF-8:GB18030 GST_ID3V2_TAG_ENCODING=GBK:UTF-8:GB18030 rhythmbox 
<lucky1> iMadper: 设置字符集为cp936"是什么意思？
<roylez_> lucky1: 用这个命令行启动rhythmbox试试
<ikk-> Fetched 3,692 kB in 58s (62.9 kB/s)                                                  
<ikk-> Fetched 3,692 kB in 58s (62.9 kB/s)                                                  
<freeflying> iMadper: 现成的箱体不会太悲剧
<iMadper> lucky1: 有个播放器, 允许你选择字符集, 比如我刚才说的audacious. 
<freeflying> iMadper: 不过确实没必要
<lucky1> roylez_: 还是乱码哎，难道是我不会重新导入文件夹？
<iMadper> freeflying: 现成的箱体, 没法调音呀~ 都已经固定了, 只能靠填充物了
<lucky1> iMadper: 我装了你那说的那个软件
<iMadper> lucky1: 那你等我也安装一个. 
<roylez_> lucky1: 不知道了..... 我基本上不听中文歌
<lucky1> iMadper: 如何设置字符集为cp936啊？
<iMadper> lucky1: 点file -> preferences -> playlist 
<iMadper> lucky1: 有个fallback character encodings  写cp936
<iMadper> lucky1: 上面有个选项, 选chinese
<iMadper> lucky1: 试试看吧. 
<iMadper> lucky1: 还没搞定?!
 * iMadper 等不了了, 我先去洗漱了
<lucky1> iMadper: fallback character encodings这个用中文是什么？我用的是中文界面
<iMadper> lucky1: ... ... 好难   失败时使用的字符集?
<iMadper> lucky1: 备用字符集?
<iMadper> lucky1: 谁知道他怎么翻译的...
<iMadper> lucky1: 备用字符编码?
<sjd_zeus> 骚年们，早上好
<lucky1> iMadper: 解决了
<yunfan> iMadper: sites.google.com你能访问么
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google Sites - Free websites and wikis (@ google.com)
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 早, 撒娇帝~
<iMadper> lucky1: 不乱码了?
<sjd_zeus> 吃饭去了
<lucky1> iMadper: 是啊，就用你这个软件
<iMadper> lucky1: :-)
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper
<roylez_> iMadper: 叫丫笑
<lucky1> 系统自带的工具每一个省心的
<roylez_> lucky1: xterm省心...
<iMadper> roylez_: 我已经很可怜了好不好...
<roylez_> iMadper: 我也可怜啊
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iMadper> roylez_: 你有钱有工作, 可怜个屁
<lucky1> 那我现在可以把rhythmbox卸载了吗？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 胖叔... 
<roylez_> iMadper: 没钱没工作啊
<roylez_> lucky1: 可以
<iMadper> lucky1: apt-get remove rhythmbox
<roylez_> lucky1: apt-get purge 
<iMadper> roy
<iMadper> roylez_: 说谎鼻子会长的!
<lucky1> 你们两个说的命令怎么不一样啊？
<freeayu> anyone in zhuhai?
<roylez_> iMadper: 8年前我是这么用的....
<iMadper> lucky1: 用 roylez_ 给的吧. 
<iMadper> roylez_: 八年前, ubuntu 5的时代?
<roylez_> iMadper: 恩，5.04开始用到5.10，6.06就换debian了
<freeayu> 8年前，我在用debian 
<lucky1> roylez_: 你这个还要root权限啊
<iMadper> 八年前, 我在上初中呀
<freeayu> 还是 slackware
<roylez_> lucky1: 删软件必须要啊
<roylez_> lucky1: sudo apt-get ....
<freeayu> iMadper 好年轻 
<qiao> ubuntu 下怎么查看软件包信息？类似与yum下的 "yum search package" or "rqm -qa pacakge"
<roylez_> iMadper: 八年前你不是在玩泥巴么？
<iMadper> freeayu: 也不年轻了... 看到最近来了那么多大一的信任. 
<yunfan> roylez_: sites.google.com 能访问么
<iMadper> qiao: 不会. 
<roylez_> qiao: dpkg -i xxx ？我猜的
<roylez_> yunfan: 没压力
<qiao> yunfan: 可以访问。。
<qiao> roylez_: 我试试。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 公主把皮诺曹按到自己跨下 然后大喊 “说实话” “说谎话” “说实话” “说谎话" ...
<yunfan> roylez_: 看来是解封了
<lucky1> iMadper: 你这个软件能现实歌词吗？
<iMadper> yunfan: lol~ 
<roylez_> qiao: aptitude show vim-tiny
<iMadper> lucky1: 好像可以, 装啥我忘了. 
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 刚刚扭头看了一眼windows电脑，它重启了..................???????!!!!!!
<imtxc> ok
<jamesfung14> @qiao apt-cache search <key words>
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于ubuntu12.04lts 博通无线网卡无法连接网络解决办法--亲测成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419013 ubuntu 12.04 LTS安装后broadcom-bcm43xx无线网卡无法连接无线路由。 安装后系统自带博通STA无线驱动无发正常连接网络 解决办法：1，安装新立德软件管理器（自 …
<qiao> roylez_: jamesfung14  嗯嗯。。。
<roylez_> lucky1: 图形化的mp3播放器，最好的就audacity了，我当年最喜欢关掉它那时候的渐出效果
<yunfan> https://sites.google.com/a/eng.ucsd.edu/codespells/home  看这个 用游戏学java
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: CodeSpells
<iMadper> 死亡牛肉才是最好的播放器!
<imtxc> iMadper: 死牛肉一点都不好
<iMadper> imtxc: cue你懂?
<roylez_> yunfan: bitcoin前两天到了266....
<roylez_> yunfan: 擦，典型的pump & dump
<imtxc> iMadper: audacious 你懂？
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是我玩腻了的. 
<lucky1> iMadper: 怎么现实歌词呢？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...更新
<iMadper> imtxc: audacious经常读不了cue, 你懂?
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...我现在蓝屏习惯
<iMadper> lucky1: osd-lyrics  装这个试试看?
<imtxc> iMadper: cue，切开之后就不用了
<yunfan> roylez_: 你看 这下 xiangfu成大富翁了
<iMadper> imtxc: 还要切开?!
<yunfan> roylez_: 要不咱们开赌吧 每天赌一次 当天bitcoin汇率会不会下跌
<imtxc> iMadper: 为了让不支持cue的播放器用，切开不好么
<iMadper> imtxc: 麻烦不? 我六维一下载, 20g, 60张专辑, 手动切开? 直接用支持cue的播放器呀. 
<imtxc> shntool iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我知道. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 今天的桌面好帅
<imtxc> 60张专辑也就2分钟的事儿
<iMadper> imtxc: https://gitcafe.com/madper/scripts/blob/master/image2wav.sh
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ madper/scripts - GitCafe
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡. 2分钟. 
<iMadper> roylez_: 随机桌面?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我切的wav
<imtxc> iMadper: 主席的nasa桌面
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁tm下载wav听. 
<yunfan> roylez_: 对了 这个叫做金融衍生品 
<imtxc> iMadper: me
<imtxc> iMadper:  wav又怎么了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 大!
<imtxc> iMadper: 节能懂不
<imtxc> iMadper: flac耗电懂不
<imtxc> roylez_: 今天是猫头鹰？
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂你妹, flac才不费电, ape才费电
<roylez_> iMadper: http://i.imm.io/12xSm.png
<iMadper> imtxc: 你懂?
<imtxc> iMadper: flac一样费电。。。
<roylez_> imtxc: 猫头鹰抓耗子
<imtxc> iMadper: 亲测
<imtxc> 耗子好小
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说播放器?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<noway_> 有谁用过空气净化器吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是你的播放器渣. flac可以直接硬件电路解决. flac官网直接有硬件设计图告诉你怎么做. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧。。
<iMadper> noway_: 我就是空气净化器. 在北京的每个人都是空气净化器.
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正我试过比较费电的
<imtxc> noway_: 进化ing
<iMadper> imtxc: 别拿渣渣播放器来说. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 活体？
<noway_> 。。。。。。。。你们
<iMadper> roylez_: 对. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要拿录音笔来说
<iMadper> imtxc: 录音笔一般不支持flac和ape, 懂?
<roylez_> iMadper: 带烘干功能么？能烘臭袜子么？
<iMadper> roylez_: 你自己就可以 
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧 我输了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你什么系统 是 /usr/bin/bash
<iMadper> imtxc: 我win7呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 我说你的那个image2wav
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 你说那个脚本呀. 我赌大家一定会有bash
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1e3kir9bkdnj.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，以后下flac听
<lucky1> 依赖关系不足是什么意思？
<iMadper> lucky1: 软件a需要软件b帮忙才能正常运行, 则a依赖b
 * iMadper 要是回答一个问题给我五毛钱, 我现在也是个富翁了.
<lucky1> 我装现实歌词的插件的时候软件中心说依赖关系不足怎么办？
<lucky1> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> lucky1: 换个源试试看吧...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4b513b43jw1e3ke7oz3v2j.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜富翁
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/79a00895jw1dqrmy0kmgyg.gif
<roylez_> iMadper: 膜拜土豪
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ...牛
<imtxc> 要发发张黄图能给5毛的话，主席早是大富翁了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 鬼妹子真配合
<lucky1> 我下载了两个都是依赖关系不足
<iMadper> lucky1: 问问这里谁是c家的, 见到一个骂一个, 他们就会帮你重新打包解决了. 
<lucky1> 依赖关系不足：audacious（>=2.1）
<lucky1> 谁他妈是c家的？
<lucky1> lol
<iMadper> lucky1: 你试试:  audacious -v
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说gitcafe里面居然有 share to facebook  twitter的按钮，不怕被墙么
<iMadper> O_&
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道呀... 这个怎么会被墙
<lucky1> Audacious 3.2.1 (Ubuntu package)
<lucky1> iMadper: Audacious 3.2.1 (Ubuntu package)
<iMadper> 3.2.1 明显大于2.1好不好!!!!   cc freeflying  发现ubuntu 重大bug
<iMadper> lucky1: 那就没办法了... 打包的时候依赖没写好. 
<MeaCulpa> ?
<onlylove> iMadper: 出现这种情况，通常最保险的办法是用同样版本，或者主版本号没改的高版本
<iMadper> onlylove: 方法有的是, 忽略依赖都可以. 
<iMadper> onlylove: 问题是, 我不知道怎么在ubuntu里面做这个. 我是用
<iMadper> 我使用win7的
<roylez_> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046jw1e3lg857kh0g.gif
<iMadper> roylez_: 我的渣渣tn屏幕, 可视角度太小... 测试不了...
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 是因为眼睛看着枪口的原因吧
<roylez_> iMadper: http://t1.qpic.cn/mblogpic/30be8792d75e3b0f1ff8/500.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: http://jandan.net/2013/04/11/hk-dense-skyscrapers.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 密集恐怖的香港大楼[23P]（慎入）
 * imtxc 从来不敢看jiandan上的图片
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 魔都其实算人口拥有面积，比香港低
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 但是香港的环境好，很多地方不用来作住房，反而压缩了住房面积
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 结果是香港还有地方可以郊游，魔都没有
<MeaCulpa> 对
<MeaCulpa> 就是你住在40楼蜗居，但是周末可以郊游
<MeaCulpa> 魔都你在4楼蜗居，然后去香港购物
<MeaCulpa> 都是民不聊生
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我上次去住在维多利亚公园边上那个协议酒店，边上都是高楼...细长的高楼...太恐怖，不敢开窗看
<MeaCulpa> 但是为啥东京就能搞的不至于如此呢...东京的人都高铁上班...
<onlylove> 新干线么
 * MeaCulpa 德国妓者揭短一把手
<imtxc> test
<kves> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<imtxc> iMadper 
<imtxc> iMadper mirc 还是个收费的啊~
<imtxc> 高端了
<imtxc> 。。
<iMadper> imtxc: .. win7还收费呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫真天站
<iMadper> 天真
<imtxc> 用不起
<imtxc> iMadper我的win7 不收费啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 收费了
<iMadper> imtxc: oem的也不是免费的
<onlylove> imtxc: 用web或者ff插件一样，opera也可以
<imtxc> iMadper反正 thinkpad给ms付过钱了
<iMadper> 到最后还不是你出钱?!
<imtxc> iMadper 那你又省不掉。。。
<onlylove> iMadper: 孩子数学不好……
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 
<iMadper> onlylove: :-)
<MeaCulpa> 伊朗又要大选了...
<imtxc> 中文
<MeaCulpa> https://kexueshangwang.info/chinese/2013/04/%e3%80%90%e7%bd%91%e7%bb%9c%e6%b0%91%e8%ae%ae%e3%80%91%e9%a6%96%e5%b8%ad%e6%b7%ab%e7%a7%bd%e8%89%b2%e6%83%85%e9%89%b4%e5%ae%9a%e5%ae%98/
<yanqian> 谁用irssi的？请问如何查看历史聊天记录，或者如何往上面翻滚上一个屏幕的内容？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • sudo apt-get install ia32-libs 出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419015 Quote: pw@love:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs [sudo] password for pw: 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 有一些软件包无法被安装。如果您用的是 unstable 发行版 …
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: PgUp
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: log默认在你home下面的irclog
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 是给 yanqian 的吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩...补全措了哈哈
<onlylove> 根据终端决定吧，xterm和gnome-terminal一样么
<freeflying> iMadper: 啥bug
<iMadper> freeflying: 刚才有人安装 个包, 提示要求audacious >= 2.1 但是他的版本是3.2.1.
<iMadper> freeflying: 那个包孤儿了吧?
<hamo> iMadper: 乃在用ubuntukylin?
<iMadper> hamo: 蛤蟆! 好久不见你了
<iMadper> hamo: 不用呀, 那是干嘛的? 为啥要用?
<hamo> iMadper: gaoji发行版呢
<iMadper> hamo: 你在用?
<hamo> iMadper: 不用
<iMadper> hamo: ... 你都不用贵公司的产品?
<hamo> iMadper: 不用...
<iMadper> ...
<hamo> iMadper: 你不是也没用RHEL么
<iMadper> hamo: 在用, 昨天刚装了
<iMadper> hamo: lol~ 你丫没话说了吧?~
<hamo> iMadper: 我昨天刚下了kylin装虚拟机
 * iMadper <-- 模范员工
<iMadper> hamo: O_a
<freeflying> hamo: kylin不是敝司产品
<hamo> freeflying: aha?
<iMadper> hamo: lol~~~ 乌龙了~
<freeflying> hamo: ubuntukylin是ubuntu的一个flavor
<hamo> freeflying: 纯社区的？
<freeflying> hamo: 当然
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧...
<imtxc> hamo, 蛤蟆好
<hamo> imtxc: 哟哟...早
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.jd.com/798141.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: 【钻鸽折叠车自行车】KINGKE钻鸽神鹰加强版折叠车自行车 开箱安装脚蹬车座即可使用 带减震超舒适 20寸 合金蓝色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imtxc> hamo, 哎哟
<gfrog> freeflying: 渣
<gfrog> freeflying: 我那车换回原厂件出给你算了。
<gfrog> freeflying: 指定比这车好骑。
<yanqian> MeaCulpa: 谢谢！这个我都没想到，呵呵
<hamo> freeflying: 这小车，不适合你把...
<MeaCulpa> 突然想吃冰激淋
<gfrog> imtxc: http://www.dongfanghong.com.cn/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=283962 这个价不错
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 代友出捷安特FCR3100价格1000元 - 东方红车友二手交易区 - 东方红自行车论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<gfrog> hamo: 黑毛儿
<hamo> gfrog: 基蛙君
<ikk-> 还是 gnome-classic( no effiect) 好用啊
<imtxc> .
<freeflying> gfrog: 你换回吧
<imtxc> ....  hamo 毛儿
 * hamo long live gnome3
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 害喜？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: ... 蛋疼
<gfrog> freeflying: 真要？ 那我周末换一下。。 
<roylez_> hamo: 基蛤蟆
<freeflying> hamo: s/gnome3/unity
<imtxc> 颜色真奇怪
<hamo> roylez_: 扎西
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席
<freeflying> gfrog: 你不如不换这接出给我
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃不嫌贵么。。
<roylez_> gfrog hamo 你俩基佬好得跟Merry和Pippin似的
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢xfce4
<imtxc> freeflying,  gfrog 在交易黑车?
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾席。。。
<hamo> roylez_: 这俩又是哪路神仙？
<gfrog> imtxc: 1k的3100真心还不错，通勤利器，郊游也很爽。
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.freewebs.com/finduilas101/Merry+Pippin.jpg
 * hamo 饭饭
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你木有童年阿
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 真不知道啊
 * hamo 先去饭饭
<imtxc> gfrog, 发贴子的人叫青蛙
<gfrog> imtxc: 真心不是我。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 便宜是必须的啊
<imtxc> lol 
<imtxc> gfrog, 这个东方红论坛的人都是在帝都么?
<maven>  做android开发 用openjdk可以吗
<gfrog> imtxc: 大部分。
<roylez_> hamo: 你又吃苍蝇去了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 这是个base在帝都的论坛
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.276.GsgMxZ&id=20799776393
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 特卖！斯米特永久普通休闲轻便女式士自行车城市单车便宜女款便车-淘宝网
<imtxc> gfrog, 这样啊
<imtxc> roylez_, 炸西, 蛤蟆不吃苍蝇,他们有绿颜色的水就够了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: http://www.elvish.org/gwaith/garbowskia.jpg
<gfrog> freeflying: 现在这套配置，行价是原价打7折，1300...
<roylez_> imtxc: 猪肉汤也行？我记得蛤蟆信回教呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于启动时黑屏问题（有图） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419016 首先我使用的是12.10.昨天不是看见有软件更新嘛，于是习惯性的点了下。可是问题就来了。更新完了我就重启了下电脑（这是重启界面我用的是双系统）。如图：1.jpg 于是我就点了ubuntu接下来就 …
<imtxc> gfrog, 太便宜的车是不是出过重大交通事故的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你是阿訇教的／
<imtxc> hamo, 你是什么教的?
<gfrog> imtxc: 架子撞伤了没那么容易恢复的，很容易看出来。
<gfrog> imtxc: 轮子啥的不撞也有损耗，得仔细挑选。
<imtxc> gfrog, 恩,我先学习一下这些东西再说
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 安拉喝啦渴吧，安拉喝拉咳吧
<gfrog> imtxc: 哈，我说那个fcr3100被人在另外一个论坛推荐了，lol
<imtxc> gfrog, 不过通勤车不用这么复杂吧,以前骑的二八一样很嗨啊 上山下坡的
<imtxc> gfrog, 我围观
<freeflying> gfrog: 太贵了
<sjd_zeus> 8.8.8.8
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<imtxc> 1.2.3.4
<sjd_zeus> 4.3.2.1
<^k^> imtxc, 1.2.3.4 澳大利亚
<gfrog> imtxc: 28车乃通勤过20km+？
<gfrog> freeflying: 所以还是原装出你算了。。
<imtxc> gfrog, 恩啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我还很喜欢现在那个牙盘呢，感脚很好。
 * gfrog 其实28车跑平路真心很给力。
<imtxc> gfrog, 包括山路
<imtxc> gfrog, 上坡是推的......
 * gfrog 碎午觉
<MeaCulpa> 坐垫不爽
<MeaCulpa> 久坐不举
<imtxc> ......
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 忽悠吧，你骑得会有阿姆斯特朗多？人家照样生几个孩
<imtxc> 求坐垫
<freeflying> imtxc: 坐垫越硬越好
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 呵呵，你去google下，Armstrong只有一个睾丸
<freeflying> imtxc: 别买那种软的
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃举阿壮哥的例子人家会反驳说丫是睾丸癌的。 @_@
<imtxc> freeflying,  MeaCulpa .....
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 他是癌症好伐
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: Armstrong吃的激素比你喝得汤还多
<onlylove> 4.3.2.1
 * gfrog 果然被我说中了。。
<freeflying> lol
<imtxc> ^^^^^^^
<^k^> onlylove, 4.3.2.1 美国 加利福尼亚州山景市谷歌公司
<imtxc> 擦 google 有多少IP
<imtxc> 1.3.2.4
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 类固醇，人类生长激素，还有扩张血管的药物，还有血液回注射技术，都会增那个功能，但也有副作用，这些，你有条件用么
<^k^> imtxc, 1.3.2.4 广东省 电信
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 没条件可学不得人家，在说人家可没骑28老坦克，人家那座垫老贵了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 坐垫和车架尺寸调整好了硌不到蛋蛋的，
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 28老坦克那个，调整不好的
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 通常认为的会硌到都是因为坐垫位置不对。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不是蛋蛋问题，是盆低血液循环问题
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 和蛋蛋没关系
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那玩意就那个尺寸，当然没法调。 乃不要小看了最近几十年自行车技术的发展。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们在说老坦克，没说现在的自行车
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那好吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> Armstrong的那些手段，一般人也用不起阿
<MeaCulpa> 那些药不便宜
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 国内业余比赛都有磕的，其实自行车运动磕药非常普遍
<MeaCulpa> 恩
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 是兴奋剂重灾区
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 放心吧，你即使不举，儿子也又了
 * gfrog 最近几届环法冠军，估计一查一个准儿。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 那倒是...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 奥运期间一个自行车运动员的腿部照片看过没...那肌肉...
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 更何况你一个礼拜都起不到200km的
<MeaCulpa> http://2012.163.com/photoview/52180005/85096.html#p=87R2IPF252180005
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 德国自行车手微博秀肌肉 恐怖大腿完爆施瓦辛格_奥运图片_网易奥运
<MeaCulpa> 简直是户愚吕弟
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: /win 2
<sjd_zeus> 1.1.1.1
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 1.1.1.1 澳大利亚
 * gfrog 我擦，又脑残了。。
 * gfrog 经常敲错irssi命令。。
<sjd_zeus> 2.2.2.2
<freeflying>  lol
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 2.2.2.2 法国
<MeaCulpa> 「问」Django Unchained为啥被河蟹？「答」因为翻成中文是“不系裤带的江哥”
<palomino|working> .......
<imtxc> irssi 还有命令?
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 骑车只是运动嘛。这样吓唬别人。
<freeflying> gfrog: 买个内变速的
 * imtxc momo palomino|working 
 * palomino|working momo iMadper 
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<palomino|working> 第一下摸歪了
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] Ubuntu13.04什么时候发布？
<palomino|working> 我猜是4月!\
<imtxc> ........................
<iOpera> 屙ing? palomino|working
 * palomino|working 拿砂纸打磨ee
<freeflying> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.416.GsgMxZ&id=13393349312
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 全新日本自行车 袋鼠牌内三速自行车 禧马诺内三速 感应灯自行车-淘宝网
<gfrog> freeflying: 真要买买菜车啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 巨大车业有内三的车。。。
<iOpera> 小心痔疮 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> ...............
 * palomino|working 派 roylez_ 拿砂纸打磨 ee 的痔疮
<freeflying> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w369114083.11.2860lY&id=22859520440
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ 全新日本自行车 普利司通自行车 原装内7速 LED感应灯 26寸休闲车-淘宝网
<maven> http://askubuntu.com/a/181227/68994
<iOpera> 叫你时刻屙ing
<freeflying> gfrog: 在淘宝？
<maven> 按照那个说明 手动撞了eclipse 也创建了快捷方式  可是 执行aplications-development-eclipse 得到错误 Failed to execute child process "/opt/eclipse-juno-SR2/eclipse" (Permission denied)
<gfrog> freeflying: taobao不知道，我在街上看到过巨大车的内三型号。
<iOpera> gfrog: 又买车？
<MeaCulpa> 这车轮胎坏了咋办...
<gfrog> iOpera: 是猴总
<iOpera> 29“的车胎。。。好威武的。
<gfrog> freeflying: 既然都这么小众的内三了，干脆内三+罗拉+轴传动好了。
<iOpera> freeflying: 不是你接收 gfrog 的车了嘛
<gfrog> iOpera: 他嫌贵
<iOpera> 贵？不是送？
<freeflying> gfrog: 我刚刚给你发的就是啊
<freeflying> iOpera: lol
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> 蛙
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<archl> 蛙。
<^k^> roylez_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<archl> roylez_:  了乐乐
<gfrog> freeflying: 那个不是轴传动的。。 明显还有链子。
<iOpera> 。
<archl> roylez_: 以后我也来了
<gfrog> archl: 罗姐儿
<^k^> roylez_: .. ..
<palomino|working> 遭报应了吧... roylez_ 
<freeflying> gfrog: 轴传动就算了
<iOpera> 轴传动。感觉不好的
<gfrog> freeflying: 稳定啊，免维护啊
<MeaCulpa> 强度够么
<freeflying> gfrog: 链条的维护也很少啊
<archl> hamo: 我旁边的女 想要去当首席淫秽色情鉴定官
<gfrog> freeflying: 得总上油
<archl> hamo: 你太黑了
 * gfrog afk
<iOpera> 嘎嘛不地道。说好送我的。
<archl> gfrog: 小蛙儿。你也可以去当 首席淫秽色情鉴定官
<iOpera> archl: 打码的职业，有招聘的。
<archl> iOpera: 鉴定啊。
<iOpera> 鉴定啥
<archl> iOpera: 肉红色的就是。声调变化差劲的就是
<MeaCulpa> 那个职位亮点是报销培训费用和书费
<archl> iOpera: 好像是多年前有个叫做绿坝。
<iOpera> 那个不是没搞起来吗
<MeaCulpa> 色彩空间＋小波变换？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 呃，还有培训费？
<archl> MeaCulpa: 名词我不知道，只知道猪的画面也被当色情画面了。
<archl> MeaCulpa: 因为猪是肉红色的
<imtxc> 擦,卖 filco  的这帮奸商,一毛钱都不优惠
<iOpera> 色差计算，应该使用矢量的。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 ltsp 配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419019 请问怎么配置，终端启动才能使用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyneron — 2013-04-11 13:32
<freeflying> iOpera: ^k^ 是谁的
<iOpera> archl: 手机上，都能面部捕捉。难道猪头不能过滤掉？
<iOpera> freeflying: 是ikk
<iOpera> 是sevk
<MeaCulpa> ...
<^k^> freeflying, 我在 sevk
<freeflying> iOpera: 既然都搞了读论坛帖子，不如在加个直接这里回复的号了
<ikk-> iOpera: 斜体搞定了，就是删了我修改过的文件， reinstall 某些字体包
<roylez_> imtxc: 土豪
<^k^> freeflying,回复后，如果楼主再次回复，这里是看不到的
<^k^> freeflying,这样楼主可能就跑到这里来了
<hamo> ^k^: 小k你活啦？
<roylez_> archl: http://www.rotub.me/blog/my-skate-of-mind.html?hn
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Rotub* - My skate of mind
<^k^> freeflying,有空我加一下，太忙了
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ^k^
<iOpera> ikk-: 应该是了。
<iOpera> 又没个儿，又不帅，就算他有世界第一大屌也无济于事了。
<^k^> freeflying,上次有个大小眼，可以请来
<^k^> freeflying,由大小眼负责回帖和读取楼主的回复
<imtxc> roylez_, 哪里土豪了
<freeflying> ^k^: 你加进来号了
<^k^> freeflying,我不知道大小眼的作者在哪里
<sjd_zeus> http://www.linuxcast.net
<roylez_> imtxc: filco
<^k^> iOpera,大小眼的作者找找
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/12ya4.png
<imtxc> roylez_, 又没买.... 只是围观 求观摩竹席的键盘
<yunfan> 大小眼的作者 f什么的 我都忘记他名字了
<^k^> freeflying,有空我再加回帖的功能吧
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: http://imagebin.org/253568
<^k^> 新 给OYAU的道歉信 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419020 对于之前OYAU君的重复发帖，版主曾经采取过手段把他的帖子移到了归档，鄙人也曾经给过警告，可能是鄙人手段不太恰当，所以那孩子并没有意识到自己的重复发帖是种不妥的行为。 所以鄙人曾经采取过强制手段对这孩子进行封 …
<huntxu> roylez_: 基基
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
<huntxu> hamo: 喲
<huntxu> hamo: 今天放風了啊
<hamo> huntxu: 哟哟哟
 * hamo 0_o
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) roylez 
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo 
 * huntxu (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iOpera 
<hamo> freeflying: 帽子
 * hamo 为民除害
<iOpera> roylez: http://imagebin.org/253570
<huntxu> 假公濟私
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 啥时候的老图了
<huntxu> hamo: 比成語，哭死你
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 下面这个不老
<imtxc> roylez, 国产键盘都没有茶轴了
<maven> #!/bin/sh   /opt/goagent-goagent-e479c1a/local/proxy.py   把这段脚本放在/etc/init.d/xx  然后chmod a+x /etc/init.d/xx  可是 为啥注销再登录没反映啊
<peterCN> echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<peterCN> echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<peterCN> 为什么开机还是会启动独显？
<hamo> peterCN: 这个要在启动X之前做，每次都要做，否则系统重启了就恢复了
<iMadper> peterCN: 这个是动态修改当前内核, 对下次启动的行为无效
<iOpera> maven: 写一个脚本。再放。至少脚本里面要cd进入原来的目录吧。
<maven> iOpera, 我写得就是啊 
<maven> 我保存的就是xx文件
<iOpera> maven: cd先。那目录里面，肯定有些需要调用的其他文件。
<roylez> imtxc: 我的茶轴，500卖你
<iOpera> cd ~/bin/goagent/local
<iOpera> ./proxy.py
<roylez> iOpera: lol
<roylez> iOpera: 把代理那行贴给我
<iOpera> roylez: 这么贵。谁会要哦
<hamo> imtxc: 青轴要不？
<peterCN> cd到blacklinght文件夹里有3个文件
<iOpera> 啥代理
<roylez> iOpera: goagent
<imtxc> roylez, 你的什么键盘
<iOpera> 。就上面2句
<imtxc> hamo, 你的什么键盘
<roylez> imtxc: ducky 87键
<hamo> imtxc: fixco
<iMadper> fixco!!!!
<roylez> hamo: 山渣货？
<imtxc> 不错爱
<iOpera> Name=Start GoAgent
<iOpera> Exec=/bin/bash -c "~/bin/msg info.png goagent start; cd ~/bin/goagent/local/; ./proxy.py"
<iOpera> TargetEnvironment=Unity
<imtxc> hamo, 山寨滚粗
<hamo> roylez: 是的，那个影子品牌
<imtxc> lo l 
<roylez> hamo: 那 gfrog 应该用的是 filco 咯，这样你们才般配
<iMadper> hamo难得来一次, 你们别欺负他了
<imtxc> iMadper, 主席的这个键盘不错爱
<iOpera> iMadper: 说反了
<imtxc> roylez, 自刀先~~  
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~
<roylez> imtxc: 我想用黑轴了
<roylez> imtxc: 擦，我600买的
 * imtxc 最近出耳机 被刀坏了
<imtxc> roylez, 用耳机换不
<roylez> imtxc: 不要，我已经有两个了
<hamo> roylez: 求赠送一个
<iOpera> 我有黑轴。500元让出。
<roylez> iOpera: 87键的么？
<iOpera> mini的
<imtxc> roylez, 600买的? 
<maven> haibxing a
<roylez> imtxc: 恩
<iOpera> mini84
<roylez> iOpera: 换着用用看？
<maven> http://snag.gy/dIpJP.jpg
<imtxc> roylez, G2?
<iOpera> 87的，多3个？搞基？
<maven> 咋回事
<iOpera> 不换，只卖
<imtxc> iMadper, 耳机换键盘玩
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你又不操机
<roylez> iOpera: 黑心神
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要黑轴干嘛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 手重，茶轴没感觉
<iOpera> 黑轴的最好
<roylez> 神最渣
<maven> iOpera, 看看咋回事
 * iOpera 没人要，我就说实价。实价只有388
<imtxc> ....
<iOpera> maven: 是这样啊
 * slucx http://item.jd.com/763435.html  大家看看这个本子怎样？
<maven> 那我开机后 好像那个代理没有跑起来啊 
 * slucx 虽然是日本的
<iOpera> 日本货，维修像杀猪。 slucx
<imtxc> iOpera,  你不是还换了彩虹键帽了么,这也要算在成本里面
<iOpera> imtxc: 哦。对的。那还是值500
<maven> http://snag.gy/iU34Y.jpg  直接运行可以的 
<slucx> iOpera: 打算买个3k以下的本子，没啥挑的
<iOpera> 电视购物里面，整天2899 2999 2699的本本。送一堆东西的。 slucx
<imtxc> slucx, 3k左右的本子挑的才多吧
<iOpera> 无数啊
<slucx> iOpera: 汗
<slucx> imtxc: 求推荐，要求 散热好、稳定、结实、cpu好一点、键盘手感好
<iOpera> MINOLTA被Sony收购后，一个部件500元。真杀猪呢。还维修坏了。
<iOpera> slucx: 你这适合二手的thinkpad
<imtxc> slucx, 二手 tp T440
<roylez> 神最缺德了
<imtxc> slucx, T400
<roylez> 还推荐电视购物
<iOpera> roylez: 又咋了
<iOpera> 。。
<imtxc> slucx, 2K 多点, T9900 的CPU 不错了
<iOpera> 快乐购。还是比较好的啊
<slucx> imtxc: 二手？
<imtxc> slucx, 恩
<imtxc> slucx, 满足你的所由要求
<iOpera> 只要不买珠宝。其他的，快乐购基本不贵。品质保证。
<roylez> 妹托有卖不？
<imtxc> slucx, 稳定 结实 散热 键盘
<slucx> imtxc: 二手的咋买啊？不放心啊
<iOpera> 基本是看妹砣漂亮的，才买
<iOpera> slucx: 你就这价格嘛
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 累点到了，走一圈？
<imtxc> slucx,  找靠普点的商家玛
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 今天跟妹子下去逛
<imtxc> roylez, 啧啧 有妹子了?
<iOpera> roylez: lllllllllllllllllllllll 给照片
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 擦
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你被抛弃了。惨哦
<roylez> imtxc: 同事，嫁人了的
<iOpera> 你肯定无所谓。 roylez
<imtxc> roylez, 拜 人妻啊....
<iOpera> lol
<imtxc> MeaCulpa, 你怎么办
<iOpera> imtxc: 你跟进吧
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: hmm 我也找个妹子去
<iMadper> imtxc: ltd那个多好, 你不买
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 你lp不是在那边？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买不起吗? 99而已呀
<imtxc> slucx, 新的这个价钱很少靠普的, 你买什么山寨牌子 不一定有二手的TP 稳定
<imtxc> iMadper, 那个键盘我不会打字...
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡.
<iMadper> imtxc: 打字用回车吗?!
<iOpera> 。
<iMadper> imtxc: 大回车你就不会打字了?
<happyaron> iOpera: 38包邮给我吧
<imtxc> iMadper, 用啊, 而且我用 \ 用 | 用 ba c k s pa ce   用 ]
<happyaron> iOpera: 货到就付款
<slucx> imtxc: 如果二手的质量有保证的话我肯定买个二手T或X系列了
<iOpera> 啥？ happyaron
<imtxc> slucx, 你在什么地方?
<happyaron> iOpera: 你不卖黑轴么
<iMadper> imtxc: 小学的时候, 都是那种布局的键盘. 
<slucx> imtxc: 看ip
<imtxc> http://forum.51nb.com/  slucx 
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 专门网论坛--专业的笔记本电脑技术交流社区
<iMadper> imtxc: 台湾改进的日系键盘, 大陆学的台湾. 
<iOpera> 500。要不。 happyaron
<imtxc> iMadper, 哈哈哈哈
<happyaron> iOpera: 38要
<imtxc> iMadper, 我小时候没用过键盘
<happyaron> iOpera: 50也行吧
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 
<iOpera> 让Destine打款。你，我不放心。 happyaron
<iOpera> 把destine的电话给我
<happyaron> iOpera: 行，货到之后让她帮我给你付款。
<iOpera> 。。
<imtxc> iMadper, 真的,我用键盘的时候,已经是这样了,公司里面有机器是那种键盘的,我在上面打过字 
<iOpera> 没电话，不干
<happyaron> iOpera: 你电话多少
<happyaron> iOpera: 给你打，50包邮才干。
<iOpera> 先骗我的电话。。。厉害
<imtxc> slucx, 在这个论坛里面找个置顶商家买吧
<slucx> imtxc: 这是原装的吗？
<slucx> imtxc: 要是翻新的就惨了
<iOpera> 我让 iMadper 代理。 happyaron
<imtxc> slucx, 零件是原装就不错了
<iMadper> 代理? 就是 iOpera 你把键盘给我, happyaron 你把钱给我.  然后我丰收了?  
<imtxc> slucx, 肯定是组装机器,原装配件的就很不错了
<iOpera> iMadper: ... 好吧。我没意见。
<imtxc> slucx, 而且很多家都是7天无理由退货的, 还包退货邮费
<happyaron> iMadper: ee把键盘给你，你给我，然后我给你50块，你和ee结帐
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，这样不错
<iMadper> hap
<imtxc> slucx, 拿来用不满意直接弄回去
<iOpera> 都是奸商啊
<imtxc> iMadper, iOpera happyaron ....
<iMadper> happyaron: 不是吧, 中介要绝对公平. 收到键盘后, 你不给我钱, 我是不会给你键盘的. 
<iOpera> iMadper: 赞
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • h3cclient_v2.20安装后，一直连接不上网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419024 由于使用的是公司内部网络，所以ubuntu需要用h3cclient_v2.20连接网络，我先bash install.sh安装后，然后linux1x -u username/password，但是一直提示连接超时，总是连接不上网络，请问怎么回 …
<happyaron> iMadper: 那你得先给ee付钱，要不他凭啥给你呢
<iMadper> iOpera: 收到钱之后, 我也不会给他键盘的. 
<iOpera> lol 知道的
<iMadper> happyaron: 不不不, 不用的. 
<roylez> imtxc: 人妻你妹子
<imtxc> slucx, 我知道的这家不错  http://forum.51nb.com/thread-957935-1-1.html  但是价钱稍微高点儿
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 【祥云4月8日】M6500 8540W W500 W510 X220 X200 T510 X201 T500 E6420 - 认证交易区 - 专门网论坛--专业的笔记本电脑技术交流社区
<iMadper> happyaron: 是你们交易, 要我做中介. 我不收中介费就不错了
<imtxc> roylez, 我妹子还是处....
<happyaron> iMadper: 现在都货到付款，这卖家不厚道
<happyaron> iMadper: 给你2%中介费
<happyaron> iMadper: 先把货给我
<roylez> imtxc: 交给我，我帮你解决
<iMadper> happyaron: lol~ 运费也要先给我~
<happyaron> iMadper: 到付就行，不用先给你啦，多麻烦
<imtxc> T9400 2G 160G 无线 蓝牙 摄像头 1280*800分辨率 英文键盘 (升级极品AFFS 加300)	2150元包邮 slucx 或者这个 不错啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 也对. 
<happyaron> iMadper: 回头我就在付给你的钱里把运费减掉
<imtxc> 还给升级a f f s 
<imtxc> iMadper, 你做中介还是担保
<iMadper> happyaron: 不, 你先付我钱, 我才会发货.
<happyaron> iMadper: ee管包邮的，我交了中介费更必须包邮
<gfrog> archl: 跟我有啥关系。。。
<happyaron> iMadper: 这中介不厚道，找CCAV埋汰你去。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我只是收键盘和钱, 别的什么都不管
<happyaron> iOpera: 你肯把键盘给他？
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> slucx, msg 就挂了我
<slucx> imtxc: 你不能用msg
<imtxc> iMadper, 一直梦想 affs
<imtxc> slucx, 这个客户端不知道怎么搞的
<iMadper> imtxc: 材质是一方面, 调色是另一方面. 
<iMadper> imtxc: eizo才是梦想
<imtxc> iMadper, 喜欢affs的白
<slucx> imtxc: 我上次用的公司的T61，夏天看了视频一下就挂了
<slucx> 看了个高清的
<imtxc> slucx, 正屏的T61 可是好机器爱
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉早
<happyaron> slucx: T61是好机器啊，怎么到你手里就挂了……
<slucx> imtxc: 嗯，公司的老电脑，被我用挂了
<happyaron> gfrog: g蛙
<slucx> imtxc: 用着很爽的
<slucx> imtxc: 我估计是显卡挂了
<ikk-> 最近在找2300元左右的笔记本
<huntxu> ikk-: 神舟？
<ikk-> huntxu: 嗯
<ikk-> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0d.1.1000638.4.IeTlMW&id=12349048440
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛙蛙，蛤蟆今天又來了、
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ 【原装联保】Hasee/神舟 优雅A460P-I3GD6/A460P-I3RD6笔记本电脑-淘宝网
<gfrog> huntxu: saw it.
<slucx> imtxc: X200	T9400 2G 160G 无线 蓝牙 摄像头 1280*800分辨率 英文键盘 (升级极品AFFS 加300)	2150元包邮  这个如果靠谱的话不错，X200我一直想要
<ikk-> 14.0”宽屏/ Core i3 2348M /2G/500G/DVDRW/GT540M 1GDDR3/USB3.0/无线/摄像头
<ikk-> 或者我买这个 15.6”宽屏/Pentium B950 2.1G /4G/500G/DVDRW/GT540M 1GDDR3 独显/无线网卡/摄像头
<freeflying> ikk-: 昭阳k32,可以换i7cpu,下来3500
<ikk-> freeflying: 哦，我的预算是2300
<ikk-> 我还是买个i3 算了
<imtxc> slucx, 恩啊  X200 很好
<happyaron> imtxc: 老x200加块ssd，立刻焕发青春了
<slucx> imtxc: 不知道能加外接显示器不… 
<happyaron> 可能就是电池没有新本那么理想，但2小时应该问题不大的
<imtxc> happyaron, 恩至少启 firefox快了
<imtxc> slucx, 当然可疑
<imtxc> slucx, 可以
<slucx> imtxc: 我知道接口可以，但是显卡呢…
<imtxc> slucx, 集成显卡
<imtxc> slucx, 可以的
<happyaron> freeflying: armhf的性能相比armel能提高多少？
<imtxc> T420 X220 以前的 都是好机器
<imtxc> happyaron, iOpera 成交了?
<freeflying> happyaron: 看应用
<imtxc> iOpera, 神要换茶轴了么?
<iOpera> 啥。不换，只卖。然后买新的。
<ikk-> http://www.claudxiao.net/2012/02/armhf/
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ 关于armhf (hard-float ABI for ARM) | i, Claud
<iOpera> 才来一个代理。收费都是18%。好多钱啊。
<ikk-> iClaud
<imtxc> 谁有茶轴键盘来换个耳机
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己买noppoo的,  也不贵呀
<imtxc> iMadper, 没货
<iOpera> imtxc: 我换。
<iOpera> 你有键盘？
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.25.Dvoucw&id=16128554505  这个? 没货?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【官方授权店】送键帽 Noppoo 87 Choc Mid87无冲机械键盘 亮彩-tmall.com天猫
<imtxc> iMadper, 没茶
<iMadper> imtxc: 白茶呀
 * iOpera 把 iMadper 的耳朵，拿去换键盘。
<imtxc> 白茶倒真有 iMadper 
<iMadper> iOpera: 反了. imtxc 有耳机. 要换键盘
<happyaron> freeflying: 浮点密集的
<happyaron> freeflying: 能有多少提升呢
<imtxc> iMadper, 我打算把哪个胆放跟耳机加起来换个 忍者
<imtxc> slucx, 你在那个论坛里看看
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么换? 
<imtxc> iMadper, 先卖再买
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 可以. 
<iMadper> imtxc: ltd在等你
<imtxc> 俩加起来900 总能卖掉
<iMadper> 竟然不买原厂的键盘
<imtxc> iMadper, 原厂的多大啊...
<GUNDAM> 当不知道一个文件用的是什么编码的时候怎么去深测
<imtxc> GUNDAM, file
<imtxc> GUNDAM, 啊 我看错了
<GUNDAM> file -i 不礁
<GUNDAM> 在准
<freeflying> happyaron: 具体不清楚啊
<GUNDAM> file -i 不准
<freeflying> happyaron: 10-20%?
<slucx> imtxc: 上面说那个老板还不错…
<happyaron> freeflying: 哦
<imtxc> GUNDAM, vim  set :fileencoding
<happyaron> freeflying: 是不是能把cpu从浮点数计算解放出来一部分？
<imtxc> slucx, 那家店比较靠普
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要来回背??
<imtxc> iMadper, 桌面小,鼠标流
<GUNDAM> imtxc: fileencoding 是什么意思
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是你办公桌小到连键盘都没地方放?
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.54.I0YhIU&id=15918840897
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Cherry樱桃 MX-BOARD 2.0 G80-3800黑/青/茶/红轴 机械键盘 包邮-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper, 其实我想说che r r y 外观太霸气了太召摇
<imtxc> slucx, 二手的都可以退货的 
 * gfrog 哪能买到programmer dvorak的键帽啊。
<GUNDAM> imtxc: fileencoding也是探测编码的吗
<GUNDAM> ？
<freeflying> happyaron: 嗯
<iMadper> gfrog: 自己贴纸吧... 
<imtxc> GUNDAM, vim 里面可以这样用
<gfrog> iMadper: 那手感得渣死
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在ubuntu12.04装了个ubuntukylin13.04，如何设置grub？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419030 我电脑只有一个ubuntu12.04，电脑里面还有100G未分区的空间，今天我在未分区的磁盘上又装了个ubuntukylin13.04，分了一个独立的/boot，安装成功后，重启。可是没有让我选择进入哪个系统的 …
<MeaCulpa> 便宜
<iMadper> gfrog: 有个退而求其次的方法, 买无刻的键冒. 
<imtxc> gfrog, 用你常用的卫生纸贴爱
<gfrog> imtxc: 自己画？
<imtxc> gfrog, .
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<gfrog> iMadper: 自己画？
<imtxc> iMadper, 你说这个办法可行么
<iMadper> gfrog: 直接用无刻的喽, 然后大不了自己篆刻. 是门艺术.
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> iMadper, cherry的价钱比f l co 良心多了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我一早就知道呀. 
 * MeaCulpa 貌似会个Solaris在北美能找到好多安逸的工作么...
<freeflying> yunfan: ec2上真有arm的image
 * MeaCulpa Solaris余毒真深
<iOpera> iMadper: 无刻的，害死人的啊
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 贵司AIX也很牛逼
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: 扯吧
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: linux的都是渣渣
<iMadper> z/os 牛吧. 
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~
<iMadper> iOpera: 你那个是同刻吧? 不是无刻
<iOpera> iMadper: 是说无刻的，更加害人嘛
<iOpera> 数字区的上档，谁能记得哦
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~ 用多了就记得住了
<iOpera> 数字和Fx，都要数数了
<iMadper> iOpera: 手指自然会放到正确的位置的
<iOpera> 键盘本来就不是一个人性化的东西。哎，都是强迫出来的
<imtxc> 侧刻++
<iOpera> 放不正位置
<iOpera> 语音吧
<gfrog> iOpera: 用多了就记得住了
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃没看programmer dvorak，数字键顺序我现在都记不住。
<imtxc> ^
<iOpera> #$%^&经常用。记不住
<gfrog> iOpera: 34567啊，弱爆神。
<gfrog> iOpera: 乃的perl用到了键盘上的每一个符号，乃咋还没记全呢。
<iOpera> 呸。嘎嘛大脑这么大。记忆力太超前了。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 我随便开个啥feed都是要Solaris和linux
<gfrog> iOpera: dvorak的数字键是&[{}(=*)+]!#，这是没按shift的时候
<ikk-> 手指上下左右移动，每个方向触发一个键，比如abcd键
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 看来有很多正在Solaris => Linux迁移
<ikk-> 8个手指就是32个键位
<gfrog> iOpera: 按了shift是%7531902468`
<iOpera> 妖怪布局。你和乐乐去交流吧。我是不会用了。
<MeaCulpa> 据说适合单手用
<iMadper> cfy用dvorak的. 
<gfrog> iOpera: 效率高啊，没事谁总按数字键，又不是打网游。
<imtxc> iMadper, G80-3000 我记得我看的时候也要700+啊, 怎么现在成了400了
<MeaCulpa> 但是这种概率阿统计阿啥的，打中文估计没意义
<iMadper> imtxc: 3000就是700呀. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 3800便宜. 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 符号多的语言效率高，比如那些fp
<ikk-> 不同的专业，概率不一样
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 目测C都会提高效率。
<imtxc> iMadper, 这样子
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 看没shift那些符号，c里用的太多了。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我不写c
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 那只能说明他们缺乏一个好的编辑器
<ikk-> 让机器人写c去
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: shell也总用这些符号，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: vim emacs 啥的自动配括号很多
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩，shell用的多，但是bash很少
<GUNDAM> imtxc: vim输入fileencoding=latin1 但是文件还是乱码
<GUNDAM> imtxc: vim输出fileencoding=latin1 但是文件还是乱码
<iOpera> if($l!~/^$/){$r=$l;chomp($r);$r=~s/-->//;}
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: vim默认没括号补全的。 &*这种也没法补全
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 可以疯狂补全
<iMadper> GUNDAM: 直接用emacs打开文件, 看看是不是乱码. 有可能文件本身有问题
<onlylove> #$%^&不就是s+34567么
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: iOpera http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a6/KB_Programmer_Dvorak.svg
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 这是干啥，去html注释？
<GUNDAM> 本身没问题啦。
<iOpera> 不看。省得烦心。
<imtxc> GUNDAM, 这我就不清楚了
<iMadper> 直接用emacs, 几乎不会遇到乱码 
<iOpera> MeaCulpa: 不是。其他的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我不用指法的，所以无所谓
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:  我海明威式
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 就算不用指法，这键盘也能减少按shift的次数啊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 恩
 * gfrog 经常按shift按到手指疼
<iOpera> @v=map {s".*\Q$sep\E"";s/^\s*//;s/\s*$//;chomp $_;$_} grep /$sep/,@_;
<iOpera> 这个强吧
<iOpera> c里面要写一页
<ikk-> iOpera: 看起来和c一样吃力
<MeaCulpa> ...强毛，一些肮脏的operator而已
<gfrog> iOpera: 怎么看怎么像乱拍键盘出来的 @_@
<iOpera> 和latex一个思维啊。所想即所得。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 人家写程序给编译器看，你是些给人看，还看不懂，pointless
<MeaCulpa> 源代码精简和目标代码没关系
<iOpera> 这倒是
<iMadper> iOpera: 正则, 慢.
<iOpera> 所以，可以vala嘛
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 正则是SA冒称程序员搞的，正牌程序员才不屑
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: awk不是也有正则?
<iOpera> torbo C1.00 就支持正则和grep
<iOpera> 你居然不屑？
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 有阿，awk又不是程序员用
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我和阿姨都不是...
<iOpera> 哦。酷胖是忽悠。不是程序员。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦. 
<freeflying> lol
<iOpera> 我是啊。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助：Ubuntu server 如果设置显示器自动关闭时间？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419032 求助：Ubuntu server 如果设置显示器自动关闭时间？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xtayfhvk — 2013-04-11 15:13
<iOpera> 我的代码，跑在上百万的机器里面
<MeaCulpa> NB
<MeaCulpa> 我的代码，跑在价值上百万的一个机器里面
<airead> iOpera, 上百万台，还是上百万元？
<imtxc> iMadper, POM ABS PBT 哪个好
<iOpera> 那也强大
<iMadper> iOpera: 你写的是: puts "Error, please reboot your computer."
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 表示不用正则的话，用C写段儿处理字符串的东西要被恶心死了。
<iOpera> 台
<iMadper> imtxc: 黑色, pom, 白色 pbt
<iOpera> gfrog: +
<MeaCulpa> gfrog:码工活该~~
 * gfrog 好吧，我也不是正牌儿程序员。
 * gfrog C里面没字符串，都是一坨坨字节
<iMadper> imtxc: 单独的论材质, pom最硬, 最贵. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 没办法激光蚀刻, 因为熔点有点儿高. 
<imtxc> iMadper, ABS 呢
<imtxc> gfrog, 字节万岁
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是垃圾工程塑料喽
<imtxc> iMadper, 应该是PBT最好点
<imtxc> 上面的字看着舒服
<iMadper> imtxc: 最好 和 好点, 不要混用. 病句.
<iMadper> 这叫句式杂糅吗? 好像不是...
<iMadper> 呃.. 想起高考了...
<imtxc> iMadper, 擦
<MeaCulpa> 中文都是病句，CCAV新闻都是
<imtxc> iMadper, 恩,最终拍下了 G80-3000 茶
<iMadper> 700?
<MeaCulpa> 貌似可以，我也想弄个，现在的chocco虽小，重
<imtxc> iMadper, .
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫真有钱. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 卖东西买的啊大佬.......
<iMadper> imtxc: 卖出去了?
<imtxc> iMadper, 你确定这个比 filco 好么
<iMadper> imtxc: 不确定呀
<imtxc> iMadper, 恩,拆开卖了 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我喜欢他没有钢板
<imtxc> iMadper, 打包不好出
<iOpera> 谁要wii，带28张光盘
<iMadper> iOpera: 白给我要.
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 我要光盘
<iOpera> 原版
<iOpera> 。
<MeaCulpa> iOpera: 擦，原版？
<MeaCulpa> 烧过的1.0 wii可以读么
<MeaCulpa> 很老的wii, 后来在也没烧过
<iOpera> 我一堆东西想卖了。
<freeflying> iOpera: lol
<MeaCulpa> 女人卖么
<imtxc> iMadper, 一个望京的哥们 520 把我的胆放收走了,这下出耳机压力小点了
<iOpera> 只看价格
<iMadper> imtxc: 望京, 很可能是同行
<gfrog> imtxc: 壕，还有胆放
<imtxc> gfrog, 必须有
<iMadper> 据说, adam是因为跟 imtxc 比壕输了, 一怒之下不来这里了.
<gfrog> imtxc: 土豪
<imtxc> iMadper, 管他呢,反正当面交易 不退不换
<gfrog> iMadper: 真相帝
<freeflying> imtxc: 别出了，送我吧
<imtxc> iMadper, gfrog 这里最毫的是  adam8157吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 现在是你了
<imtxc> freeflying, 一经出了,指望者这东西换键盘了
<imtxc> 这鸟输入法
<gfrog> imtxc: 最毫的是 adam8157, 最壕的是你。
<imtxc> gfrog, 你有车
<gfrog> imtxc: 自行车
<imtxc> gfrog, 我买个键盘都纠结了半年
<imtxc> gfrog, 你居然有改装车
<imtxc> freeflying, 大V候总也玩改装车
<gfrog> imtxc: 我还有改装台式机。
<freeflying> imtxc: 我没车
<MeaCulpa> ....
<MeaCulpa> 牛
<imtxc> freeflying, 你有媳妇有娃
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 同时彀中人
<iOpera> 你们这是比啥。。。
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: 同是彀中人阿~~
 * gfrog 改一下上周写的那个渣shell 脚本去。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 这意味着你一辈子要为他们打工了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪俺已经忘了shell的function肿么写了。。。 球拍 T_T
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: function name { blah blah blah } # ksh+    name () {blah} # posix or bash
 * imtxc 开心了  码字去
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我能用function尽量function, 几乎不用alias
<peterCN> CompziConfig怎么完全卸载
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: function返回值呢？ 哦，对了，是跟命令的返回值一样取，擦，真是sb了。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: function能返回除了数字之外的返回值么？
<iOpera> iMadper: 这个好看 http://huaban.com/pins/57715394/
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 缤特力 CONSOLEGamingX30... - 搁浅的海贼采集到喜欢 - 花瓣
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不能
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 那想要获得字符串之类的只能echo出来用$()抓？
<iMadper> iOpera: 电话客服/电话销售/电话xx, 才用这破东西
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: bash 不如 ruby
<ikk-> http://code.opencv.org/projects/opencv/wiki
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: OpenCV - WikiStart - OpenCV DevZone
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 要拿字符串之类的，直接搞全局变量
<gfrog> ikk-: 渣ruby，那天搞版本兼容问题搞了好几个小时。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: @_@ 好吧。。
<MeaCulpa> ikk-: 进程管理，还是shell方便
<ikk-> gfrog: rails版本？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 把你的alias都改函数吧~~
 * MeaCulpa bash里面是不是posix格式的function也可以相互call的？？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我木有多少alias啊，
 * MeaCulpa bash里面是不是posix格式的function也可以相互call的？？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 习惯了直接敲，因为经常重装。
<ikk-> gfrog: bashrc 备份到 git
<MeaCulpa> 果然可以... bash包装了不少东西阿
<gfrog> ikk-: RHEL5连git都没有
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: ?
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不能装git?
<helsinki> 求一個sed命令：將一個文本文件中按white space分隔的文本用下劃線拼接起來
<iMadper> ikk-: 一天装5次以上, 有git都麻烦. 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 自己编译？
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 只能EPEL，自带的repo里没有
<ikk-> gfrog: 安装，也就几秒
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哦，废话，自己编译嘛
<gfrog> ikk-: 你用过RHEL5没啊？ 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 没外部连接，下不到
<ikk-> iMadper: 可以做个一键安装的脚本
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 生产系统装编译器阿，版本管理阿，都是security breach
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 编完了10分钟以后又重装了，我蛋疼不。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL完全应该如此
<iMadper> ikk-: 新装的电脑, 能有这脚本?
<iMadper> ikk-: 如果能有这脚本, 那就直接有配置文件了呀
<iMadper> ikk-: 你把问题给绕回来了
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: s/ /_/g 不行么
<ikk-> iMadper: 脚本放在自己的主页
<iMadper> ikk-: 没外部链接. 
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我这两天也在不停重装
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: 为啥重装
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我这两年也在不停重装
<MeaCulpa> ikk-: 干活嘛
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: o
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: RHEL那个anaconda, 装的时候选包的时候太累
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 没搜索
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 恩，渣死了。 后来我发现有ks了，那步直接ks搞定。
<helsinki> MeaCulpa: / / 可以識別Tab麼
<iMadper> helsinki: 不行. 
<iMadper> helsinki: \s可以. 
<iMadper> helsinki: s/\s/_/g
<MeaCulpa> \t, \s 傻的有吧
<MeaCulpa> gsed坑定有
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 我们这里没的ks, 偶尔装装linux
<iMadper> helsinki: 或者  s/[\s ]/_/g
<helsinki> iMadper: s/ */_/g行麼
<iMadper> helsinki: 还是不能识别Tab
<iMadper> helsinki: 想识别tab或者空格()多个, s/[\t ]+/_/g
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 拿去改改？ https://github.com/autotest/virt-test/blob/master/shared/unattended/RHEL-6-series.ks
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: virt-test/shared/unattended/RHEL-6-series.ks at master · autotest/virt-test · GitHub
<MeaCulpa> awk -vOFS="_" '{$1=$1}1'
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不会用，怎么个架构？需要server，还是导入给installer?
<helsinki> MeaCulpa, iMadper : 謝謝
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 可以扔进nfs，或者web server，然后在安装命令行里加个ks=xxx 参数
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 我找下手册。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 哎，我们是nim装的，tftp传包
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 和这个不是一个level...
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 碉堡了
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: tftp传包？ 
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 安装包？ 还是安装启动那个kernel？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: stage2
<MeaCulpa> 脏稀稀的东西
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: power 也得有个加启动参数的地儿吧。。
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Anaconda_Boot_Options?rd=Anaconda/Options#ks
<MeaCulpa> gfrog: 不知道，不是grub
<^k^> gfrog ⇪ ti: Anaconda Boot Options - FedoraProject
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 跟bootloader没关系
<MeaCulpa> 恩，不想研究这个，没必要专门去折腾Linux 4 POWER
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: zeze
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 很快的哦，基本就不用搭理anaconda那个渣渣了。
<MeaCulpa> 我不是Linux组~
<gfrog> MeaCulpa: 高端酷啪啪
<maven> 为啥linux下  浏览网页不能用滚动轮  就是按住滚动轮不松 然后往下拖？
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/253579
<iOpera> maven: 那多费劲
<maven> 我晕 那多简单啊   不用一直滚啊  
<iOpera> iMadper: 这么好看的。也不要。
<ikk-> maven: 费劲
<maven> 你从嘴上面拖到最下面 至少要滚5次吧  按住不松手 直接到底部
<iOpera> maven: 网页那渲染，卡卡的像下移动，难受的。
<iOpera> pagedown吧
<iMadper> iOpera: 你给就要~
<iOpera> 我这没找到那种试听的地方，要不我就多买2个。
<iOpera> maven: 知道鼠标手势不。按右键，划一下。那才省力。
<ikk-> maven: 直接到底部，一般都是有右键 划一下
<maven> 不惜换这中手势
<onlylove> 妈妈咪呀，还要按住往下拖……直接往下滚不就完事了
<ikk-> maven: 或左手按5次空格
<iOpera> windows那些闷骚的方式，真害人啊
<ikk-> maven: 安装了 vim 热键的话，可以俺大写的G
<iMadper> iOpera: 来广州听, 顺便请我去东莞
<ikk-> gg是顶部
<iOpera> iMadper: 身体不好，不敢去。
<endle> 问一下，大家觉得安装gentoo和lfs哪个容易？
<iOpera> 额，你还在广州？
<onlylove> 自然gentoo容易……lfs还要给source各种patch
<ikk-> gentoo需要下载130mb 的包，太慢了
<endle> 我就是想体验一下编译的感觉。。。
<iyzsong> z.z
<hbp_> 大家好,我想尝试openSUSE,用DVD安装包还是livecd安装包好啊
<maven> 唉 vm一窍不通  难度太大了 还是慢慢滚吧
<iOpera> 编译体验？按照贱兔？这太bt了
<iOpera> 安装
<ikk-> hbp_: 找个网络安装包， 全部网络安装
<rich> 谁能贴个wubi安装ubuntu的教程谢谢
<iMadper> hbp_: 一样的. 
<ikk-> rich: google找硬盘安装12.04
<iOpera> wubi几乎要废弃了。
<hbp_> 我用了GNOME live i686的安装包，装完进系统，加载完内存盘就黑屏了
<onlylove> 编译啥？xorg还是openoffice？或者gimp什么的
<MeaCulpa> endle: gentoo
<ikk-> 倒是可以搞个 一键硬盘安装ubuntu.exe
<MeaCulpa> endle: lfs是你学linux, gentoo是linux学你
<endle> MeaCulpa, 我有点不忍心浪费源的流量
<ikk-> iso放在U盘 /dev/sdb1
<MeaCulpa> endle: 什么流量？
<endle> 我不是要用，就是在虚拟机里折腾这玩玩
<onlylove> 哦，对了，gentoo好像可以直接emerge，lfs还要confige make
<endle> MeaCulpa, 源的流量。。。
<MeaCulpa> endle: 上游的流量？听不懂
<iOpera> 那种虚拟机
<endle> MeaCulpa, 对，就这意思
<onlylove> 虚拟机编译太慢
<MeaCulpa> endle: 用的多是抬举他们，有的是
<endle> ：）
<rich> 受到谢谢
<MeaCulpa> 流量大了他们有成就感
<endle> 正在装arch玩
<helsinki> awk/sed 太好玩了
<ikk-> MeaCulpa: 夸张了。
<ikk-> helsinki: 有啥好玩？发一行看看
<hbp_> openSUSE加载完黑屏怎么解决，进入恢复模式能看到有加载命令的过程
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/253581
<helsinki> ikk- : 就剛剛那個啊，同事有個比較大的文本文件要處理，連接追加什麼的，一行搞定
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: 玩这个很伤神的
<rich> 问个问题 怎么win 运行irssi 怎么 会自动换行
<helsinki> MeaCulpa : 很有用啊
<MeaCulpa> rich: 行宽？别折腾那个了, cmd里面utf8乱七八糟
<rich> 折腾weechat？
<MeaCulpa> ychat, pidgin...
<imtxc> 哈
<imtxc> rich, x-chat  
<MeaCulpa> ychat, free xchat binary
<helsinki> imtxc: xchat not free
<lainme> chatzilla
<helsinki> imtxc : on win
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: xchat is not free only on windows binary, go get ychat
<helsinki> lainme: chatzilla need brower
<iMadper> helsinki: 你用中文吧
<rich> x-chat 没有命令行的酷
<MeaCulpa> One Pidgin to rule them all, one Pidgin to find them
<MeaCulpa> rich: 要cool?? netcat
<MeaCulpa> telnet
<rich> 从没听说过
<helsinki> MeaCulpa: telnet howto
<iMadper> chatzilla need brower   这句话是 chatzilla need blower 的typo吗?  MeaCulpa 
<iOpera> cli酷=装B
<helsinki> MeaCulpa : Y-Chat 項目已經停止了
<alayasix_> ...
<alayasix_> ...
<iMadper> alayasix_: 怒改名字 刷存在感
<jesseliu> iMadper: 哪
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: 够用即可
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: 屁精吧
<iOpera> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13523865406&ali_trackid=17_7516ae7afbf699f34545e9d26c2efc1b
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 正品BETO自行车打气筒折叠山地车迷你便携骑行装备自行车单车配件-淘宝网
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: telnet你对着irc server连就是了，然后再去学习irc协议...
<rich> instant bird 还可以可以试一下
<helsinki> MeaCulpa: 我剛去它項目主頁上看說停了
<iMadper> 项目停了不影响你使用的
<helsinki> MeaCulpa: pidgin...GTK無愛
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS，怎样设置使屏幕自适应尺寸？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419034 图1，最下部分看不到。 设置哪，使它可以看到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ojfsz — 2013-04-11 16:28
<iOpera> 小白还挑三拣四的。
<iOpera> 用opera吧
<helsinki> iOpera: 0.0
<iOpera> iMadper: 你手上的耳机，有低音没。
<iMadper> iOpera: 你说m1和tf15? 低音都很多呀
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: ychat只是个xchat的build...好吧，无所谓，xchat太烂
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: xchat也是gtk
<maven> apt-get到一半的时候 能不能更新源 啊
<imtxc> adam8157, 壕终于来了
<maven> 因为太慢了
<MeaCulpa> helsinki: 我也对gtk无爱，但是码字的就是喜欢，我win里面19和gtk...
<iMadper> maven: 直接C-c取消就好了
<iOpera> 坏，那你给我的没。
<iMadper> iOpera: m1和tf5
<iMadper> iOpera: 我都在用. 
<maven> 取消 然后重装？
<imtxc> iMadper, 你把塞子给了神了?
<iMadper> maven: 取消然后更新源, 然后重新装
<iOpera> 还是找试听的去
<iMadper> imtxc: um1寄过去让他试试而已. 
<maven> ok
<imtxc> iMadper, um1 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 反正我现在有tf15先听着. 
<iOpera> http://www.imp3.net/2/show.php?itemid=21747
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 拜亚动力6月2日长沙将举行耳机试听会-耳机耳塞-iMP3随身影音
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 怎么了?
<iMadper> iOpera: 你不会喜欢拜亚动力的. 
<iMadper> iOpera: 不过你有台放, 还是可以考虑拜亚动力的
<imtxc> iMadper, 用踢飞石五毒他爱
<helsinki> MeaCulpa: 而且vim GUI 好像只有gtk
<iOpera> 为啥
<imtxc> iMadper, 毒他啊
<rich> 能推荐几个翻墙软件吗谢谢
<iMadper> rich: 你是学生?
<iMadper> imtxc: 舍不得寄过去, 我刚拿到手而已. 
<imtxc> rich, 不要瞎翻 
<imtxc> iMadper, 等神中毒了,你还怕以后蹭不到好塞子听么
<iMadper> imtxc: 我蹭听的好耳机多了去了. 
<maven> 骨头兄的那个源好像不支持12.04 啊
<imtxc> iMadper, 跪一个
<iMadper> imtxc: 我隔壁, 谷今u2 + hd650 
<iMadper> imtxc: 神初烧, 给他寄一个um1级别的, 就是告诉他, 千元以下的, 别买. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 擦  hd650 什么时候成了硬通货了  u2 都来
<iMadper> imtxc: 一套下来5k呢
<rich> 为什么
<imtxc> hd650 好牛
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 老一代的旗舰嘛~
<rich> 自由的网络空间中遨游不对吗
 * iMadper 不算大奥的话. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 大奥不能算在里面
<iMadper> rich: 天真的... 
<imtxc> rich, 图洋
<iMadper> imtxc: 呢,  那就是老一代的旗舰了
<rich> 你知道我是如何知道irc的吗就是上危机揭秘
<imtxc> iOpera, 神的台机是什么
<iMadper> rich: 翻个墙还讲道理... 跟谁讲道理去? 文化部? 广电总局? 
<rich> 我才不图样呢 破网是日常需要 就是我用的太慢拉速度 你要是有的话给我一个 谢谢
<iMadper> rich: 现在收费的, 都不是很好用了... 自己弄个vps吧.
<rich> 我觉得太悲哀啦 上个破网还要翻墙
<imtxc> iMadper, 行货里面比较良心的我看就HD650 990 这类大耳机了...
<iMadper> imtxc: 990无爱. rs1!!!! mpro!!!
<iOpera> 你们2个选吧。选好了，通知我。
<tcpct> 现在taobao都不卖vpn了 只能vps
<iMadper> iOpera: 不用选了, mpro完胜一切. 
<iMadper> tcpct: 买是能买的到, 但是不稳定.
<iOpera> imtxc: 同意？
<iMadper> iOpera: imtxc 初烧而已. 
<imtxc> iOpera, 没听过台机啊  我就是个低级烧
<iOpera> 那还是试听去。
<iMadper> iOpera: 他最多听过hd650, mpro估计没听过. 我可是经常厚着脸皮去曾听mpro! 
<endle> 有人知道怎么查amd apu 的显卡核心型号吗
<tcpct> 便宜的vpn都不太好
<rich> 这个对我来说太高端了我就要那种一键操作的program
<iMadper> baidu一下你的cpu型号, 就能查到了. endle 
<iMadper> program? 节目?
<endle> iMadper, 试了，没有找到
<iMadper> endle: 啥型号?
<endle> 我要查Rxxx
<iMadper> endle: cpu型号, 说一下
<endle> A6 3670
<endle> HD 6530D
<sjd_zeus> 用vim gui显得不文艺了
<maven> 源列表http://snag.gy/LKHYG.jpg  upadte后错误http://snag.gy/EIHbW.jpg  什么情况
<imtxc> iMadper, 虽然没听过,但是到了 mpro 那个级别上面, 没什么太差的了吧
<imtxc> iMadper, 神的台机是什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 差别还是有的... hd650头版和再版区别都很大
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道, 你去问神
<clfs> hwinfo   可以吗？
<nyfair> 都用vim了还想装文艺？
<maven> HELP
<imtxc> iMadper, 要我说,直接给神推荐 p s 1000
<iMadper> imtxc: stax吧.
<iMadper> imtxc: stax 009
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也没听过, 但是据说很好. 
<jesseliu> irc 要怒破百人吗？
<maven> HELP啊
<clfs> vim。。gui用不惯。。。
<imtxc> iMadper, 静电的一点都不了解啊....
<clfs> 有个vimtutor命令练习下就够应付了。。。
<iMadper> endle: 找不到, 官网也没有
<endle> iMadper, 还是谢谢你了。。。
<iMadper> :-)
<iMadper> imtxc: 大奥就是. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 是啊,没听过静电的东西讷还
<imtxc> 大奥那样的东西,得有一定级别的试听会才能遇到吧....
<iMadper> endle: 试试看 dmicode能不能显示出来
<iMadper> imtxc: 一般店家也没有吧?
<imtxc> iMadper, 恩
<endle> iMadper, 是输入 dmicode 吗？
<imtxc> sjd_zeus, gui 的 vim 才文艺
<iMadper> endle: 恩, rhel有这个命令.
<iMadper> imtxc: 晚上一起推荐给 ee 这个
<iMadper> imtxc: http://price.zol.com.cn/290/2907520.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 有钱难买大奥 森海塞尔奥菲斯269000!-森海塞尔 ORPHEUS_石家庄耳机行情-中关村在线
<imtxc> ..............
<endle> 为啥我找不到命令？
<imtxc> ...
<lucky1> 大家好
<^k^> lucky1, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<imtxc> maven,  昨天不是跟你说了嘛,要是用 ubuntu 或者 fedora 遇到问题不爽的话就在这里骂街,骂他们的 dev 和 qe ,会有人帮你的
<lucky1> 你知道audacious吗？
<lucky1> 有用audacious吗？
<imtxc> lucky1, 有
<maven> who is their dev?
<lucky1> imtxc: 怎么现实歌词啊
<lucky1> 显示
<onlylove> osdlirc
<imtxc> lucky1, 没有用过歌词呢...
<lucky1> onlylove: 装过了哎
<maven> 坑爹呢  哥已经上去把wiki上面骨头那个删掉了 :(
<lucky1> onlylove: 但是还是没办法显示歌词哎
<onlylove> lucky1: 那个不关我事
<lucky1> 。。。。
<lucky1> 有谁用现实歌词的音乐播放器啊？
<imtxc> lucky1, ubuntu 自带的那个就可以
<lucky1> imtxc: 自带的那个被我卸载了哎
<lucky1> imtxc:我要重新装一下吗？
<imtxc> lucky1, 你说的是 l r c 歌词还是要自动下载的?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8 覆盖了debian testing , 怎样恢复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419036 grub2引导,testing的安装镜像没找到rescue mode,该怎么办 统计信息: 发表于 由 aihaozhe2 — 2013-04-11 9:00
<lucky1> imtxc: 我下载好的歌词文件，怎么让它显示出来呢？
<imtxc> 公司机器里面居然没个mp3
<h2ero> osdlyrics 不能显示？
<clfs> 下班了？
<xp> 哈哈
<xp> 竟然是中文的
<clfs> 要英文的可以加#ubuntu
<sjd_zeus> 每天一部小泽玛利亚，日语顶呱呱
<yunfan> 不知道有没有3d围棋
<xp> 。。。。
<MeaCulpa> ...日片不就是依依呀呀嘛
<xp> 求种子
<xp> 嘻嘻
<alpha080> yunfan: 什么三d围棋？
<alpha080> yunfan: 你说棋子么？
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> 问下，你们有自己磨豆浆嘛
<^k^> freeayu, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<freeayu> 用豆浆机的
<h2ero> 有啊，
<h2ero> 九阳的，
<yunfan> alpha080: 不是 在3d棋盘里下围棋 
<alpha080> 没下过
<yunfan> alpha080: 我是问有没有 额
<yunfan> alpha080: 那2d的围棋你是下过了？
<alpha080> yunfan: 当然
<IsoaSFlus> ~
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<^k^> IsoaSFlus, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<alpha080> yunfan: igs客户端就可以，qgo2也行
<alpha080> windows下就不用我多说了
<yunfan> 62;9;cal那你什么段位的？ 我也想下
<yunfan> alpha080: 你放心 我准备做个web版本的
<alpha080> yunfan: 1~4d 弈城
<alpha080> yunfan: 看心情
<yunfan> alpha080: 是业余段位么 那你可能玩不过gnu go啊
<alpha080> yunfan: 轻松让它9子
<yunfan> 好在我更玩不过
<yunfan> alpha080: gnu go 不是业余5段么
<alpha080> yunfan: 谁说的。。。也就10k
<yunfan> alpha080: 你这黑话我听不懂
<IsoaSFlus> 都是高手
<alpha080> yunfan: 也就10级
<alpha080> yunfan: web版本的也有人做了
<IsoaSFlus> 别墅奥尔良
<alpha080> yunfan: 你可以用html5搞搞
<yunfan> alpha080: 那你的 1-4d是多少级？
<yunfan> 段莫非是星星的意思？
<yunfan> 挂qq
<alpha080> yunfan: 不是，我算3段，级是更低水准
<alpha080> yunfan: 职业用P
<yunfan> alpha080: 这个到底如何衡量呢
<alpha080> yunfan: 你可以去维护qgo2啊
<clfs> 额。。你们话题跑偏了。。
<alpha080> yunfan: P > d > k
<yunfan> alpha080: 我说到底如何测出你的段位是 4d 而gnugo 是10k
<yunfan> 有什么比赛 或者认证还是就靠人来判断？
<alpha080> yunfan: 没比赛，只是我在那个网站的段位就是这水准
<yunfan> 我想到个好玩的 可以弄个web的 绑定微薄  有人开桌子 就在微薄上发一个叫局的信息 然后其他follow的人可以来应战
<alpha080> yunfan: 公认gnugo就这水平了
<yunfan> alpha080: 那4d的意思是你可以给人让4个子？
<alpha080> yunfan: 不是。。
<alpha080> yunfan: 18k~1k 1d~9d 1P~9P 水平依次增加
<tryit> 考个hp unix认证工程师怎么样？知道的透露下
<yunfan> alpha080: 这么说k是负方向的 越大越不好了？
<alpha080> 算吧
<yunfan> alpha080: 你有gtalk么 加一下 有机会手谈一把
<alpha080> 呵呵，就这个名字
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 新手求教怎样用vim实现按行合并两个txt文档 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419038 我需要处理把两个txt文档按照行合并在一起，两个文档都是一百万行 第一个文档的样子是 1 2 3 4 …… 第二个文档的样子是 1 2 3 4…… 1 2 3 4…… 1 2 3 4…… 1 2 3 4…… …… 合并后应该是 1 1 2 3  …
<alpha080> yunfan: 不过我一般在irc上
<alpha080> yunfan: 通常在#opensuse-cn里面
<yunfan> 那没关系 我没时间成天下
<alpha080> yunfan: 你是什么水准？？？
<yunfan> alpha080: 18k吧
<yunfan> alpha080: 还没学那些pattern呢 
<alpha080> yunfan: - -我觉得你也可以利用微信的api
<alpha080> yunfan: 差不多吧，基本模式就那几种
<yunfan> alpha080: 你这个想法也不错 
<alpha080> yunfan: 初学者进步还是很快的
<yunfan> alpha080: 我有个问题 那些pattern 棋盘变大 或者变小 会影响他们的效果没额
<yunfan> alpha080: 基本的不算 气 眼什么的
<alpha080> yunfan: 棋盘的变大变小会影响棋子的价值
<yunfan> alpha080: 我小时候看过一本围棋书 那时候没什么深入下去的动力 不过有些黑话还有点印象 那些什么大飞的应该也会有影响吧
<alpha080> yunfan: 如果是定式的话，原来两分的可能要重新考虑
<alpha080> yunfan: 会有一定影响，
<alpha080> 19路棋盘跟23路就会有很大差别，当然，现行棋盘都是19路的
<yunfan> alpha080: 我想的就是 等我熟悉了规则以后 再找个会编程的人 双方写脚本对战
<alpha080> yunfan: 脚本？不用吧，只要发坐标就可以了
<yunfan> alpha080: 不是 是策略上用脚本来 
<yunfan> alpha080: 就跟gnu go一样嘛
<alpha080> yunfan: 你可以看看sgf，这是通用棋谱格式
<yunfan> 只不过两个人都写脚本  可以不断升级算法
<alpha080> yunfan: 算法方面现在据说最好的软件用了蒙特卡洛
<alpha080> yunfan: 可以搜索 zen 这个软件，唯一遗憾的不是开源的
<yunfan> alpha080: zen是个通用词 光搜这一个肯定不行
<yunfan> 而且zen是个装逼词  要光搜这个肯定一堆不想干的
<alpha080> yunfan: 你在wiki上加上关键词 围棋
<alpha080> yunfan: 这不就可以了
<alpha080> yunfan: 你是想做便于对弈的app还是说想提升围棋软件棋力？
<alpha080> yunfan: 后者要难很多
<yunfan> alpha080: 我就是要把程序员亲自下阵去执行那些策略 改为 自己写策略 让计算机去执行 这样可以更快地分出胜负并且进行下一轮
<yunfan> 而且有利于提升棋力
<yunfan> alpha080: 因为一个人虽然懂各种规则 难道很难保证每一次对同一情况都用一种
<alpha080> yunfan: 这个我觉得比较难，因为围棋的思考方式跟象棋的不太一样
<yunfan> alpha080: 我知道难  不过又没要求一定要赢 
<alpha080> yunfan: 而且棋子的价值随时会变动
<yunfan> alpha080: 只要每次都改进一点 这不是很好玩么
<iMadper> yunfan: 状态全分布
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是考虑下一步的策略. 
<yunfan> alpha080: 尤其是两个人都是写代码 你难别人也难 一样的
<alpha080> yunfan: 不清楚你要这么具体处理
<iMadper> yunfan: 而是, ab max 思想.
<yunfan> iMadper: ?
<yunfan> alpha080: 动态规划呗
<alpha080> yunfan: iMadper 说的比较对
<yunfan> alpha080: 每次都下一子可以增加自己的胜算就是了
<iMadper> yunfan: 就是, 我考虑每一步(有可能被减枝), 然后考虑那一布之后你走的可能的每一步, 是一个巨幅的树.
<alpha080> iMadper: 按照这个处理只能达到gnugo水准吧///
<yunfan> iMadper: 不是只有剪枝一种办法嘛 
<yunfan> iMadper: 只要你能赢  就算你是用一个固定的函数把下一步要走的坐标映射到当前这个坐标参数上都可以
<iMadper> yunfan: 策略一般被用来计算当前状态到目标状态的距离上
<yunfan> iMadper: 开放思路嘛
<alpha080> yunfan: 要不你先写个软件搞过gnugo好了。。
<iMadper> yunfan: 做不到的. 
<yunfan> alpha080: 我想跟程序员对抗
<alpha080> yunfan: 有时候多个选点都是正确的
<iMadper> yunfan: 不用刚才那个思想, 是没办法写的. 
<yunfan> 我跟你们说不清 得自己做才知道
<alpha080> yunfan: 先做，否则没意义
<iMadper> alpha080: 启发写的好, 水准肯定高. 不过运算时间很长.
<alpha080> iMadper: 如果采用象棋那种子力价值变动较少较小的方式是没法写出好软件的
<yunfan> alpha080: 不是计算子力价值变动
<alpha080> iMadper: 运算时间长等于没有实际价值了
<yunfan> alpha080: 是根据你下的围棋规则 计算你现在的权重是多少 
<yunfan> 比如算你现在所占的所有目 气
<alpha080> yunfan: 这个，我觉得不太可行。。
<iMadper> 不好写...
<alpha080> yunfan: 因为围棋里面的 势 你根本没法计算权重
<iMadper> alpha080: yunfan: 别争了, 我有最优的结论: 不好写, 大家吃饭去吧. 
<alpha080> yunfan: 我觉得你还是把常用围棋软件的接口弄出来玩更容易实现
<yunfan> alpha080: 你最后围棋算输赢用什么规则 那你在对战时候计算就用那个规则计算 只要下一步可以让你那个计算结果加很多就下那一步
<yunfan> alpha080: 这就是我的核心思路 
<yunfan> 至于你说的势 那只是别人总结出来的会影响最终计算结果的一些模式而已
<alpha080> yunfan: 那个规则没法拿去计算。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 我是要去吃饭 额
<yunfan> alpha080: 怎么不能 气 子这些怎么算不出来
<iMadper> yunfan: :-) 刚吃饱, 牛肉炒饭 + 皮蛋粥 + 手撕包菜
<alpha080> yunfan: 势 没法算啊
<alpha080> yunfan: 这正是围棋软件难以突破的一个原因
<yunfan> alpha080: 我只是个思路 我跟你说也许说不清 有时候你们这种学会了黑话的人反而跳不出框框来想东西
<yunfan> 我下班  白白
<yunfan> 晚上有空的话快速学下围棋规则跟gnu go玩玩
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要买车是吧? http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/203149
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ TPT 荣知园 小小冠军 16寸自行车　319元包邮（华北有货）-京东商城-国内促销,母婴用品 - 什么值得买
<freeflying> iMadper: 胖友啊，这个是小孩的
<iMadper> freeflying: 没事呀, 你凑或一下, 过两年就给你娃了
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是不是想的很周到?
<roylez_> freeflying: rails.com.cn，你知道这是哪家的域名么？
<freeflying> roylez_: 不知道
<freeflying> iMadper: ur so sweet
<iMadper> :0
<roylez_> freeflying: 铁道部订票系统
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15 低频好, 中频好, 声场大, 乐器好, 人生也到位. 不过就是不如m1好听...
<jaalto> Hello, Could I ask some Chinese help?
<iMadper> jaalto: 中文频道. 
<gfrog> jaalto: hi, there. you can just raise your question here. 
<iMadper> jaalto: ? Chinese help? about language ?
<jaalto> I'm awfully sorry, but this isn't direct Ubuntu question.
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 怎么安装最新版uget http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419040 uget官方网站不能下载啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 石玉生 — 2013-04-11 18:30
<gfrog> jaalto: I guess it's ok for this channel. lol
<jaalto> could someone point me to the correct CHECKBOX where I could fill in the International package tracking number in page www.chinapost.com.cn 
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国邮政集团公司--中国邮政 (@ chinapost.com.cn)
<jaalto> the id is: CE039817118FI
<jaalto> Even better if someone could try that and pass the link ... I'm awfully illiterate. 
<gfrog> jaalto: you should visit this link. http://www.ems.com.cn/mailtracking/you_jian_cha_xun.html
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 中国邮政速递物流
<gfrog> jaalto: but in fact the track system shows nothing for your pkg id...
<iMadper> jaalto: maybe there is something wrong with your package id.
<rich> 大家好如何在现有分区中划分一块空闲分区 谢谢
<jaalto> Do I understand correct that the EMS is the courier in china for this package id?
<rich> 我想安装wubi ubuntu 谢谢
<iMadper> jaalto: you are right.
<gfrog> jaalto: it should be, but it depends on your local post company.
<iMadper> jaalto: but it will return an error with your package id.
<rich> ups is better than china post
<rich> 如何在现有分区中划分一块空闲分区 xiexie 
<gfrog> jaalto: I guess this pkg is sent from your country to China, isn't it?
<gfrog> jaalto: so can you track it with your local post track system?
<jaalto> Im my local country (Finland) the package shows as delivered to destination country with the international Package code. I'm just trying to see which page I should use in China to see it's deliverance stanatus as well.
<jaalto> Here is it, as seen from finland tracking service http://www.posti.fi/itemtracking/posti/search_by_shipment_id?lang=en&ShipmentId=CE039817118FI
<^k^> jaalto ... ⇪ Itella Oyj - Lähetysten seuranta
<gfrog> jaalto: ok, so I guess you'll like this one http://www.ems.com.cn/mailtracking/e_you_jian_cha_xun.html
<^k^> gfrog ... ⇪ 中国邮政速递物流
<rich> china post hv no that app 
<jaalto> gfrog, ^k^: thanks a million for your assistance
<rich> <rich> 如何在现有分区中划分一块空闲分区 xiexie 
<gfrog> jaalto: maybe you should wait for some hrs/days until the pkg is transfered into china post system.
<gfrog> jaalto: u're welcome.
<jaalto> gfrog: It reads "Delivery attempt made, addressee not reached." So I understand that the package delivery was already attempted. I just like to confirm that form the local system in China as well
<rich> china post postman may smash ur package 
<gfrog> jaalto: oh, well, you see, your pkg can't be found in China post's system, so I guess something is wrong when it's delivered from your local system to china.
<jaalto> gfrog: That page is agem. However it asks for "verification code". Is this something different from package tracking id?
<rich> china media report that some postman steal goods by replacing the good inside 
<jaalto> gfrog: The www.chinapost.com.cn turns empty? My....
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国邮政集团公司--中国邮政 (@ chinapost.com.cn)
<gfrog> jaalto: the "verification code" is a six-digit number above that 2 text blanks.
<iMadper> jaalto: oh... it's a number on a small picture. it's used to verification you are not a bot.
<jaalto> iMadper: Ok.
<jaalto> Oh my, nothing found at http://www.ems.com.cn/mailtracking/e_you_jian_cha_xun.html
<gfrog> jaalto: yeah, as I told you, lol
<gfrog> jaalto: I guess you should contract your local post..
<iMadper> jaalto: http://www.ems.com.cn/mailtracking/you_jian_cha_xun.html  this page tell us that if you can't to check a package (from/to) Finland you should visit: http://www.posti.fi/english/index.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 中国邮政速递物流
<gfrog> jaalto: s/contract/contact/
<jaalto> I don't understand. Comparing to what information has been passed here http://www.posti.fi/itemtracking/posti/search_by_shipment_id?lang=en&ShipmentId=CE039817118FI it would appear to be delivered 
<^k^> jaalto ... ⇪ Itella Oyj - Lähetysten seuranta
<iMadper> jaalto: http://www.ems.com.cn/mailtracking/you_jian_cha_xun.html this page tell us that if you want to check a package (from/to) Finland you should visit: http://www.posti.fi/english/index.html
<jaalto> ^k^: Yes, the Itella Oyj is the "www.posti.fi" here. 
<jaalto> Huh, this is hard going cross countries.....
<iMadper> jaalto: your package will get a new ID in China(EMS). and you don't know what the ID is. 
<jaalto> Hm. Okay.
<iMadper> jaalto: ^k^ is a bot. so you can ignore it.
<jaalto> iMadper: do you know if there any way to get thet NEW id?
<iMadper> jaalto: no. Unless posti.fi tell you what it is.
<alvin_rxg> Title: Posti kuluttajille - Etusivu (@ posti.fi)
<iMadper> jaalto: alvin_rxg is another bot.  ;)
<gfrog> iMadper: no, the pkg id won't change.
<gfrog> jaalto: ^
<iMadper> gfrog: 国内的物流单号, 不同的.
<jaalto> iMadper: I was told by posti.fi that they send the packeg via Air Mail to the country's official deliverer. But I'm perplexed why the tracking can still show it with the original id CE039817118FI here http://www.posti.fi/itemtracking/posti/search_by_shipment_id?lang=en&ShipmentId=CE039817118FI
<^k^> jaalto ... ⇪ Itella Oyj - Lähetysten seuranta
<gfrog> iMadper: 乃收过国际包裹么？ EMS是联运，不会改包裹。
<jaalto> gfrog: The posti.fi atually said that the Tracking id will _stay_ the same.
<iMadper> gfrog: OOO_aaaa
<iMadper> 是/
<iMadper> s/aaaa/aaa/
<gfrog> jaalto: that's true.
<jaalto> So the problem is how to find CE039817118FI from the China's system :-) The information gets routed to Finland (post.fi system), whyc what would hte web page in China to track it too....?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Posti for Consumers - Front Page (@ posti.fi *FROM* post.fi)
<iMadper> gfrog: 国际特快专递邮件查询链接   单独有个链接. 
<jaalto> That you guys, that you stand up my stupid questions (I'm open source developer too, just having this issue at the moment)
<jaalto> Correction "Thank you guys...."
<gfrog> jaalto: I still think you'd better ask your post.fi system.
<gfrog> jaalto: if you still have problem, you can ping me here again, and let me help you ask chinapost then.
<jaalto> gfrog: The postal system works so that country A will forward the post to contry B. And in order to get details about the deliveries in country B, you need to check B's postal system. (I was told that at posti.fi when I called them)
<alvin_rxg> Title: Posti kuluttajille - Etusivu (@ posti.fi)
<iMadper> jaalto: so you need a people call EMS for make sure?
<jaalto> iMadper: possibly, if that tracking id does not show up at www.chinapost.com.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国邮政集团公司--中国邮政 (@ chinapost.com.cn)
<jaalto> Does anyone accept paypal fee from me to make some queries :-)
<iMadper> jaalto: I can't find any information about you package from ems's tracking system. I can make a call. But I'm not sure if ems still work now. it's 19:30 in china.
<jaalto> iMadper: Can you tell what is the difference between EMS and www.chinapost.com.cn ?
<iMadper> jaalto: sorry, I'm not sure. :-(   China Post is a company. Ems is just a service?   I guess so.
<jaalto> Is EMS like FexEx, DHL, UPS?
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu13.04的终端在右侧dock上不显示图标了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419042 有办法弄出来吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 sydnever — 2013-04-11 19:27
<iMadper> jaalto: one minute please. 
<jaalto> iMadper: Sure
<jiero> iMadper: 菠萝米饭
<jiero> iMadper: 吃么
<iMadper> jaalto: Well. your package have arrived.
<iMadper> jaalto: it's in Shenzhen now.
<iMadper> jaalto: 4/10/2013 arrived.
<iMadper> jiero: 不吃.不喜欢饭菜里有水果.
<jaalto> iMadper: Whooaa, where did you get that information? It is then same as in here http://www.posti.fi/itemtracking/posti/search_by_shipment_id?lang=en&ShipmentId=CE039817118FI
<iMadper> jaalto: 帮我翻译, "您的邮件是国际普邮, 需要接受方去当地邮局自取."
<iMadper> jaalto: I just making a call.
<iMadper> jaalto: the staff of EMS told me that your package has arrived in ShenZhen. Are you send you package to Shenzhen?
<jaalto> iMadper: You did? What number did you call? I need to pass that information to the person who is expecting the package
<jaalto> Shenzhen, yes
<iMadper> jaalto: 11183
<jaalto> Address:  F3 BLDG 4 HUAFENG LOGISTICS PARK NO.11 DA YANG RD , FU YONG, SHENZHEN
<jaalto> Can you confirm that they attempted delivery and left a note?
<jaalto> iMadper: Could you pass it in a full international phone number format?
<iMadper> jaalto: maybe +8611183 ? not sure.
<lucky1> 这是中文区吗？
<iMadper> lucky1: 是的. 
<iMadper> jaalto: and it have english service. 
<jaalto> +86 is the country code, 11183 is the EMS headquarter's phone central?
<iMadper> jaalto: yes. 
<jaalto> Do you know their office hours?
<iMadper> jaalto: one minutes please. I'll check it for you.
<lucky1> imadper:我又过来问问题了。。。lol
<jaalto> Ask also, if that information is available at their web page?
<jaalto> Thank a lot !
<jaalto> ... mean if the package tracking information is also in their web page
<iMadper> jaalto: 24 hours per day.
<lucky1> iMadper: audacious
<iMadper> lucky1: 稍等. 
<lucky1> iMadper: 好的
<jaalto> iMadper: just to make sure. They found it from their system with the tracking id CE039817118FI ?
<iMadper> jaalto: no, I asked that why I can't find the information from web. She said that a delay is normal.
<jaalto> Ok.
<jaalto> From what address location can the packge be picked up ?
<iMadper> jaalto: who will receive that package? have you note his/her phone number one your package?
<jaalto> the receiver is: Milanoo.com (00)86-028-655-541-91 and (86)4009962555
<alvin_rxg> Title: Milanoo - Best deal fashion clothing global shopping mall, specialize in wedding, special occasi ... (@ milanoo.com *FROM* Milanoo.com)
<iMadper> jaalto: the staff of ems told me that they will call the receiver. And your package is in post office now. 
<jaalto> iMadper: The is no phone number in the package, only the address:  F3 BLDG 4 HUAFENG LOGISTICS PARK NO.11 DA YANG RD , FU YONG, SHENZHEN, Guangdong, China
<iMadper> jaalto: i think 86-028-655-541-91 is the phone number.
<jaalto> iMadper: The Milanoo.com is closed if I understand correct.
<jaalto> It would help if you can also tell me the EMS pick up location, so that I can pass it on too (just to make sure)
<iMadper> jaalto: oops.
<jaalto> iMadper: They office hour ends 17:30
<jaalto> Their ....
<iMadper> Their? you mean Milanoo.com?
<jaalto> Yes
<iMadper> but it's 19:52 in china.
<jaalto> I mean, today there i noone receiving the call as Milanoo.com closes 17:30.
<jaalto> I'd like to talk to them tomorrow to send them the EMS pick up location address.
<jaalto> Just in case
<iMadper> one minute please.
<iMadper> jaalto: sorry. you mean that you want the address of that post office?
<jaalto> iMadper: Yes. I'd like to know the EMS address where package CE039817118FI can be picked up (location, address)
<lucky1> 貌似我等了好久
<iMadper> jaalto: ok, I'll make one more call.
<iMadper> lucky1: 先问别人吧, 我先帮 jaa解决快递问题. 
<lucky1> 好的
<lucky1> 我不急，你们慢慢来啊
<lucky1> 我在看你们聊天呢
<KelvanSun> 以上2位E文不错
<cuihao> =。= 噗，有个就是外国人吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> 为么不用 pinyinlish
<KelvanSun> 呵呵
<lucky1> 有人知道ubuntu怎么挂载windows分区吗？
<cuihao> 文件管理器左边边栏没有吗？
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 什么都是浮云，安装deepinwine-QQ2012 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419044 下载地址：（如果没有返回上级菜单查找 ） http://packages.linuxdeepin.com/deepin/ ... ne-qq2012/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ZackSu — 2013-04-11 19:38
<lucky1> cuihao: windows的分区打不开哎
<cuihao> 什么错误？
<lucky1> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<lucky1> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1
<jaalto> iMadper: Hope you're not in a big queue with that phone call...
<freeayu> jaalto are u foreigner?
<jaalto> freeayu: from Finland, yes.
<freeayu> awesome
<lucky1> cuihao: ？
<cuihao> 正在研究……
<freeayu> jaalto any questions or help do u want?
<cuihao> 所有windows分区都不行吗？
<jaalto> No, iMadper is the one who is doing a awesome favor !
<iMadper> jaalto: phone: 0755 -27392985  address: 福永大道287 (万福广场) 福永配送站.
<jaalto> freeayu: I'm delighted how helful all you have been. Thank you.
<lucky1> cuihao: 不是，windows的系统分区打不开
<jaalto> iMadper: I have problem. My display doesn't show chinese letter. Is it possible type that in english letter a-z?
<iMadper> jaalto: I could translate the address to English(pin yin.)
<iMadper> ja
<iMadper> jaalto: sure. 
<cuihao> lucky1, 你改过fstab吗？
<jaalto> iMadper: Yes, thank you.
<iMadper> jaalto: address: FuYong street 287#
<lucky1> cuihao: 不知道哎。我是双系统，进windows之前还能打开，进去之后就打不开了
<iMadper> jaalto: it's enough for finding that post office.
<cuihao> lucky1, Win8？
<lucky1> 是啊
<jaalto> iMadper: Ok. to repeat to make sure
<jaalto> HENZHEN post office 0755-27392985, address FuYong street 287#
<iMadper> jaalto: and the phone:  0755-27392985 
<jaalto> correct?
<jaalto> SHENZHEN, I mean
<iMadper> jaalto: not SHENZHEN
<iMadper> jaalto: FuYong post office.
<cuihao> lucky1, 听说 win8 有个坑爹的关机方式…… 不知道有没关系。
<iMadper> jaalto: or FuYong post site. 
<lucky1> cuihao: 是的，win8
<lucky1> +ubuntu12.04lts
<lucky1> cuihao: 那我现在怎么版呢？
<jaalto> iMadper: Is FuYong the city? (different from Shenzen?)
<cuihao> lucky1, 不知道…… 去论坛问问吧。说明你的情况（双系统）。
<cuihao> 还有错误信息
<lucky1> 好吧
<iMadper> jaalto: no, FuYong is a District.
<lucky1> jaalto: where u from?
<jaalto> lucky1: I'm from Finland
<iMadper> jaalto: I can show you the point on google map. One minute please.
<jaalto> iMadper: awesome
<lucky1> jaalto: why u jion this channel?
<iMadper> s/jion/join/
<jaalto> lucky1: I needed Local chinese help, which iMadper has been doing -- a great deal !!
<jaalto> iMadper: I wrote this to maps.google.com "FuYong street 287, SHENZHEN, china". Is this the location?
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Maps (@ google.com)
<iMadper> jaalto: yes. I haven't loading complete the google map...
<lucky1> jaalto: do u know chinese characters?
<jaalto> lucky1: I'm afraid no
<jaalto> Like to learn though
<lucky1> jaalto: lol...how old r u ?
<jaalto> lucky1: Very old
<jaalto> Been on open source since 1992
<cuihao> lucky1, 噗，这时候就不要找老外练习外语了……
<lucky1> cuihao: 哈哈，我看看我还能记得几个单词
<iMadper> jaalto: https://maps.google.com/maps/place?q=%E7%A6%8F%E6%B0%B8%E5%A4%A7%E9%81%93+287%E5%8F%B7&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ftid=0x340394c4ec1b18c9:0x7863a887c9b55911
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Fu Yong Da Dao
<cuihao> lucky1, 人家挺忙的……
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [显卡问题]关于双显卡和显卡报错的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419048 我大菜鸟，大小白一只！！！ 版本是ubuntu12.10，显卡是intel集成和ati radeon 6XXXM。具体型号忘了，反正是2g的。 问题一： 关于关闭独显。耗电太厉害了，而且装ubuntu是为了体验终端指令的， …
<jaalto> iMadper: Thank for everyting you've done. This was more than I originally hoped for.
<iMadper> jaalto: my pleasure.
<jaalto> iMadper: Could you give your paypal address, please?
<iMadper> jaalto: I have no paypal. 
<lucky1> cuihao: 好吧。。那我和你聊吧
<iMadper> jaalto: people in China use alipay. :-)
<lucky1> cuihao: 你用这个多久了啊？
<lucky1> cuihao: 我昨天才开始用
<cuihao> lucky1, =。= 我也不闲…… 「这个」是指IRC？
<lucky1> cuihao: 是啊
<iMadper> jaalto: okay, Please let me know if you need more help. For free.
<lucky1> cuihao: 你们怎么都这么难？
<lucky1> 忙
<cuihao> lucky1, 唔，可能三四年前用过，但最近才用的多了
<cuihao> lucky1, 「难」？
 * adam8157 时隔三个月没碰我的cherry, 现在摸 真是思密达啊!!!!
<cuihao> 哦
<lucky1> cuihao: 忙，打错了
<iMadper> adam8157: 那还不一层土?
<cuihao> lucky1, 你觉得一般人都很闲吗？
<jaalto> iMadper: you've been more than I asked. I certainly would have sent you something through Paypal. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 手感太棒了, thinkpad的键盘相比之下就是翔啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 我收起来的 有盒子
<iMadper> jaalto: I refuse. :-)
<jaalto> If you ever need anything, please don't hesitate to drop jari.aalto@cante.net -- I'm in Debian development side
<adam8157> iMadper: 明天拿办公室去, 终于又能在办公室啪啪啪了!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 必须的.
<lucky1> cuihao: 不知道，我没事做，现在，对linux还什么都不懂呢
<cuihao> lucky1, =。= 折腾吧，折腾一段时间就懂了。
<adam8157> iMadper: 我竟然忍了三个月啊, 擦 放着不用暴殄天物啊
<jaalto> iMadper: That's very kind of you. Thank you.
<lucky1> cuihao: 你是学生吗？
<cuihao> lucky1, 嗯。
<lucky1> cuihao: 大几了啊？
<adam8157> lucky1: 你应该问他是高中生还是大学生
<cuihao> lucky1, 高三……
<iMadper> jaalto: I mean, it's my pleasure. It's a hard-won opportunity to practice my poor English.
<adam8157> cuihao: 保送了? 还来上irc...
<lucky1> cuihao: 高三的确不闲
<adam8157> iMadper: LOL
<cuihao> adam8157, 嗯……
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<jaalto> iMadper: You're kidding. Your english is fine, very good.
<adam8157> cuihao: great, 保送哪里?
<cuihao> adam8157, utsc……
<iMadper> jaalto: Thank you. :-)
<jaalto> I make more mistakes than you when I type.
<jaalto> iMadper: are you a Ubuntu developer?
<iMadper> jaalto: just since I use a dictionary...
<cuihao> adam8157, 错了…… ustc
<iMadper> jaalto: no. I'm finding a job now.
<adam8157> cuihao: 擦 我以为你去多伦多了
<iMadper> jaalto: I just lose a job since my poor English.  OTZ
<adam8157> cuihao: 中科大很赞啊 恭喜
<cuihao> 还真有utsc：University of Toronto Scarborough
<iMadper> 上一个报送生在这里混的, 是马甲哥.
<adam8157> iMadper: GNUdog 就是保送生
<iMadper> adam8157: 不认识他, 就知道他在云游.
<jaalto> If you ever consider participating in the open Source more (the Debian side) of developers, contact me and I'll help you with Software Packages. ( http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=jari.aalto@cante.net )
<^k^> jaalto ⇪ t: Debian Developer's Packages Overview -- Debian Quality Assurance
<jaalto> ... that if you're programmer or soemthing like that -- interested in, where I could be of help.
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚去看了看G80-3000 太渣了
<adam8157> GNUdog: nnnnnd 你什么时候开学! 我看不下去了
<iMadper> jaalto: That's GOOD! 
<imtxc> iMadper: 键帽跟山寨的一样
<adam8157> imtxc: 懂个X 原厂最赞了, 大气!!!
<imtxc> adam8157: 键帽上居然坑坑窝窝的
<imtxc> adam8157: 送我都不要
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 或者我看到的就是山寨？
<iMadper> jaalto: where can I find you? 
<adam8157> imtxc: 那是放手指的弧度
<iMadper> jaalto: #ubuntu or #debian@irc.oftc.net?
<jaalto> iMadper: Just send me email jari.aalto@cante.net
<adam8157> imtxc: 喜欢机械键盘的很少有不喜欢原厂的
<imtxc> adam8157: 那估计我看到的是假的。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 一般觉得原厂不好的只是嫌弃大和没有钢板
<adam8157> imtxc: 完全没有别的毛病'
<rich> 求助啊wubi安装的ubuntu 无法选择启动啊啊
<iMadper> jaalto: Ok. Thank you!
<jaalto> iMadper: Yes, I hang around #debian-devel #emacs #git from time to time here at freenode.org
<adam8157> imtxc: 确实有一点点坑洼
<imtxc> adam8157: 我看到的那个键帽 enter backspace  上面，坑坑哇哇的。。。
<jaalto> iMadper: Bye, and thanks again for those phone calls.
<iMadper> jaalto: I see. :-)
<adam8157> imtxc: 是那样的 圆圈状
<iMadper> jaalto: :-)  bye. 
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩呢 我当我看到的是假的呢。。。
<imtxc>  adam8157 恩 圆圈
<adam8157> imtxc: 原厂最高
<imtxc> 原来那店家没骗我啊 不过他家好贵
 * iMadper 我的英语真捉急.
 * adam8157 眼里只有Cherry filco realforce hhkb
<imtxc> adam8157: filco做工就精美多了。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: nmb
<iMadper> adam8157: 的键盘也不错
<adam8157> imtxc: 那确实是
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚也看了filco的，很好啊很好 
<adam8157> imtxc: 等发财了再买个filco忍者侧刻印87
<bluezd> imtxc: 买吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 你不是早都发财了。。。
<imtxc> adam8157: 存那么多美元干嘛呢
<adam8157> bluezd: 原来你在啊
<iMadper> imtxc: adam8157 咱去盗墓吧!
<iMadper> bluezd: 求jd!
<adam8157> imtxc: 我现在手里只有16.8美元
<imtxc> iMadper: 你踩点 我冲锋
<bluezd> iMadper: 稍等一会儿啊，有最新的，刚发的
<adam8157> iMadper: 什么jd
<imtxc> ...... 我手里还没碰过美刀
<iMadper> bluezd: !!!
<adam8157> iMadper: http://www.jd.com/
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 蕞肢网上商城-综合网购首选猫JD.COM茅-正品低价、品质保障÷恢款、配送及时b放心服务、轻松购物！
<iMadper> adam8157: 随便一个jd, 我现在连活命的钱都没了. 
 * bluezd 人来人往啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 鸡蛋网....
<adam8157> iMadper: http://jandan.net/
<bluezd> adam8157: 那个新蛋网跟你有关系吗？
<imtxc> iMadper: 中关村的店家把 filco 卖990.。。。
<adam8157> bluezd: 没
<adam8157> imtxc: 是那个价 网上800多吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 网上统一899 的
<bluezd> imtxc: 对，都是这个价
<imtxc> 然后我就免费试玩了一下。。。
<imtxc> bluezd: 忍着是送拔键器的吧
<bluezd> imtxc: 恩，还有两个代替 Win 的键
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个张的跟打蛋器似的.
<imtxc> 我还想看看 realforce来着，看那店家不愿意给我看了。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 对对 bluezd 
<iMadper> imtxc: realforce是收购的 ltd的技术. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 早先只有ltd做静电容的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 就昨天你说的那个么
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀. 
<imtxc> 这么牛
<adam8157> imtxc: bluezd 貌似是涨价了 555 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w399661584.47.HVLICg&id=16659773983
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【败家馆】Filco「87」忍者 二代 黑/茶/青轴 机械键盘 包快-淘宝网
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以, 你不觉得, 世界上只有ltd和realforce才做压力分区吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 同一家的技术
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样啊。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 买不起realforce, 买个99块钱的ltd, 也算是装屄了. 
<imtxc> adam8157: 你非要看贵的
<imtxc> iMadper: 支持你买
<adam8157> bluezd: 你多少钱买的
<imtxc> adam8157: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.3.4X0qls&id=13303668085
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没台式机.
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ FILCO 87 圣手二代系列 黑轴/青轴/茶轴 无冲机械键盘 全国包顺丰-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> imtxc: 反正买不起意淫而已
<imtxc> adam8157: 圣手二代869 忍着899
<jiero> adam8157: 你还买不起。我现在日工资35
<bluezd> adam8157: 便宜20 好像是
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 看了一下noppoo的和coolkey的87 也都还不错啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 879? 貌似差不多
<bluezd> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> jiero: 罗姐好久不见啊
<adam8157> jiero: 赞体制内
<imtxc> 这东西也是硬通货么
<jiero> adam8157: 因为你开溜了。
<adam8157> jiero: 思密达
 * bluezd 我还是喜欢迷彩色的
<adam8157> bluezd: 品味!!
<adam8157> bluezd: 码农怎么能这么运动
<adam8157> bluezd: 怎么能用游戏键盘
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。你怎么看都不是码农。。
<imtxc> bluezd: 彩色键帽跟原装比差远了。。。。
<bluezd> imtxc: 对
 * adam8157 我说为啥最近不喜欢上irc 原来是thinkpad键盘不给力 cc jiero imtxc iMadper bluezd 
<adam8157> jiero: 那我看着像?
<jiero> adam8157: 。我都被办公室的小姑娘当码农。
<imtxc> adam8157: 觉得thinkpad 很给力的呢。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: ~
<jiero> adam8157: 像闷骚
<adam8157> iMadper: 一坨翔 相比之下
<iMadper> 迷彩的键盘... lol~ 
<freeflying> roylez_: lol
<imtxc> 要不是怕重，而且没有信仰，我也就背去了 cc iMadper 
<adam8157> imtxc: 一坨翔 相比之下
<jiero> adam8157: 根本没几人能分清楚。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 我这次来, 没有背键盘, 也在用笔记本, 受不了了. 
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的是 G80-3000 么？
<bluezd> imtxc:  我是在这家买的 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=0.0.0.0.NJbBgB&id=10779621917 cc adam8157 
<adam8157> imtxc: .
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<^k^> bluezd ... ⇪ 『博唯科技』FILCO忍者系列 二代机械键盘侧刻（国行 一年保）-淘宝网
<adam8157> iMadper: 你之前是?
<jiero> happyaron:  好难煮啊。菠萝米饭。
<adam8157> akong: 今天没看见你啊
<iMadper> adam8157: plu g2000
<iMadper> adam8157: 垃圾来的. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过比笔记本的好用一些. 
<akong> akong, IDF ?
<adam8157> akong: 嗯
<adam8157> akong: momo
<imtxc> bluezd: 这东西一般没假的吧？
<akong> adam8157, 没啥意思，没去
<adam8157> iMadper: 隔壁有个同事用plu 猛一看还以为是filco  
<akong> adam8157, 有碰到啥新鲜的没？
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 做工差远了...
<bluezd> imtxc: 恩，我在那家买是因为我认识那人，稍微给我些优惠
<adam8157> akong: SSD 接口讲的不错
<akong> o 
<iMadper> adam8157: 你见过拔键冒然后蹦出一根弹簧来吗? 轴都被拔开了!
<adam8157> akong: 我是去打酱油的
<imtxc> filco 有个65键的
<adam8157> iMadper: 弱爆
<adam8157> iMadper: 不过看起来确实像
<akong> adam8157, 上次去，还和你们公司人聊了
<adam8157> iMadper: plu什么价
<jiero> 这么多玩键盘的geek，竟然很少有定制设计键盘的。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 300+
 * bluezd 还是白色好看！
<jiero> 可乐都搞出来了。
<adam8157> akong: 这次也有我司人讲东西
<imtxc> iMadper: adam8157 bluezd gfrog 有个65键的 filco 很好看
<adam8157> imtxc: link?
<adam8157> iMadper: 这么便宜...
<imtxc> adam8157: 貌似没有。。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 凯酷一个级别的
<imtxc> 没搜到链接 我在店里看到的
<imtxc> 说是最新的一款
<jiero> 果然，还是一堆用键盘的码农。
<imtxc> 居然网上没有。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 你去看poker 40%好了
<freeflying> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004Z57YJQ/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=joyo0102-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B004Z57YJQ
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.com: SOUL by Ludacris SL300WB High Definition Noise Canceling Headphones (Black/White): Electronics
<adam8157> imtxc: 估计你会喜欢 http://www.52esport.com/JianPan/2011-08/565.htm
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 超迷你！KBC POKER 40% 机械键盘
 * bluezd 每当用上机械键盘就有工作的冲动
 * bluezd 难以自拔啊 cc adam8157 
 * jiero 发现 baidu 解封了。
 * adam8157 洗碗去, 今晚做的意面很成功, 因为加了火腿...
<imtxc> 那个65键的filco键位太齐葩还有Fn键 空格跟 backspace 一样短
<freeflying> adam8157: 奢靡
<adam8157> bluezd: 果然叫不撸
<jiero> adam8157: 你。。。让我想起来我包里cheese
 * adam8157 afk
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个翔黄色的很好
 * imtxc 中忍着87的毒了 求解
<iMadper> adam8157: 求练好英语的方法呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 手感不如ltd的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 找美女老师
<jiero> iMadper: 说喜欢说的。
<imtxc> iMadper:  当当就这样练的
<jiero> iMadper: 其实。。。就是找很多常见的兴趣，比如看电影。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 好!
<iMadper> jiero: 这个我擅长!
<iMadper> imtxc: 这你都知道? 你就是那个 美女老师吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。 再帮忙发一下那个99 的链接
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己淘宝搜索
<jiero> iMadper: 问题是你重复练习不。
<imtxc> iMadper: 叫什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以为你给的链接是你买过的靠谱商家呢
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.hayvaK&id=14799862199
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 『Progamer』全新KeyTronic KT E03601 LTD压力分区 薄膜键盘之王-淘宝网
<jiero> iMadper: 我上次去澳大利亚的飞机上，用1晚上看了n个电影，就可以流畅地说英语了
<imtxc> iMadper: 就买它了 你用过么？ 你确认手感比茶轴好
<iMadper> jiero: 你有语言天赋吗?
 * jiero 最大的问题，是很多东西根本就不想说。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己搜索评测去. 
<iMadper> imtxc: pchome
<jiero> iMadper: 不知道，我有很多很多对自己的限制规则。
<imtxc> 不看枪文软文
<lucky1> iMadper: 你知道无法挂载windows分区怎么解决吗？
<yoona> 大家好  测试一下
<adam8157> imtxc: ä¹°
<imtxc> lucky1: ntfs-3g
<adam8157> iMadper: 找个美国妹子
<jiero> iMadper: 没啥。。。以前在学校里，我经常充当中国学生和其他国家学生交流桥梁。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1718272582  自己看下面的评论. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ KEYTRONIC LTD & E03601_机械键盘吧_百度贴吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 求带路盗墓 cc adam8157 
<jiero> adam8157: 你快去找吧。
<iMadper> lucky1: yaourt ntfs-3g
<iMadper> lucky1: ubuntu下面不知道怎么解决. 我是用windows 7的. ubuntu的问题, 要问ubuntu的开发这  adam8157 
<imtxc> iMadper: 这键盘为什么这么小众呢，好像销量不怎么样
<iMadper> jiero: 恩!
 * adam8157 不用ubuntu
<iMadper> adam8157: 找不到呀. 
<lucky1> imtxc: 你知道ubuntu下怎么解决吗？
<jiero> lucky1: 说你的具体情况。
<imtxc> lucky1: apt-get install ntfs-3g
<iMadper> imtxc: 唯一值得推荐的薄膜键盘. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧。。
<yoona> 这么爽 用这个聊天室的都是中国人  我还以为得用英语呢
<jiero> yoona: 以前一度踢用英语的，然后一度一堆人刷英语。
<lucky1> imtxc: 那个我已经装过了，我是双系统，原来可以挂载的进去windows回来后就挂载不了了。怎么办呢？
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.9.hayvaK&id=12709493390  这个键位好. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ KEY TRONIC LTD珍藏版 全新彩盒 绝版 分区压力 键盘 USB-淘宝网
<imtxc> lucky1: sudo fdisk -l 贴出来
<jiero> lucky1: 在windows里做了什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 这是同一种么
<adam8157> yoona: you can speak any language as you want
<lucky1> jiero: 没做什么啊，装了个mirc而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 是吧. 这个没有贴型号. 
 * iMadper 那天谁会说精灵语来的? 是 MeaCulpa 胖叔吧?
<adam8157> iMadper: yep
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个价格不便宜了 快500了
<jiero> iMadper: MeaCulpa  是语言天才
<iMadper> 恩, 承认!
<adam8157> imtxc: 酷胖是单词帝
<CyrusYzGTt> .. 好郁闷啊，， ASUS N53SN 很久没有 新的 bios固件更新了
<jiero> iMadper: 要学他。
 * CyrusYzGTt .. 好郁闷啊，， ASUS N53SN 很久没有 新的 bios固件更新了
<imtxc> iMadper: 咱俩的nick太容易给别人造成麻烦了
<lucky1> imtxc: 怎么贴出来呢？
<bye_bye> test
<iMadper> bye_bye: ...
 * jiero 翻译个东西都要不断的亵渎英语词典。
<^k^> bye_bye, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<bye_bye> lol
<lucky1> bye_bye: 则呢吗贴啊？
<bye_bye> lucky1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<yoona> LOL 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  自从没了dell，就不知道怎么更新bios了。。。
<lucky1> bye_bye: syntax里选什么？
<bye_bye> lucky1: 随便
<jiero> 谁推荐一个云空间？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 用U盘 + bois的 快捷健 进入 字符界面的 升级，和 win下的官方升级
<bye_bye> iMadper: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.106.Zn6ayN&scm=1007.77.4.0&id=13131896201&pvid=6bd3869b-4743-49cf-a6f8-db4f0fbf9653&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> bye_bye ... ⇪ Key Tronic ERGO FORCE ERGO 3601 C 极品薄膜键盘-淘宝网
<bye_bye> iMadper: 这个专业
<bye_bye> jiero: dropbox?
<jiero> 我想同步 rime
<jiero> bye_bye:  哦。 
<bye_bye> jiero: 或者国内的坚果
<jiero> bye_bye: 总是记不起 dropbox
<iMadper> bye_bye: 没必要吧...
<lucky1> file:///home/lucky/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2013-04-11%2021:01:54%E7%9A%84%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png
<bye_bye> 分区压力原来这么牛。。。 iMadper  我就是看看
<bye_bye> 。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> bye_bye: 你买99那个就行了. 买贵的, 不如直接买realforce了
<iMadper> bluezd: zd, 话说, 邮件呢?
<lucky1> bye_bye: 怎么把图片弄上去啊？
<adam8157> bye_bye: 入filco忍着吧
<bye_bye> lucky1: 这是啥，你在那里贴了复制的 sudo fdisk -l 结果 然后把链接发来就好
<iMadper> lucky1: http://imagebin.org/
<bye_bye> adam8157: 不许放毒
<bluezd> iMadper: 马上，没连 VPN
<adam8157> bye_bye: 我都想买呢
<bluezd> bye_bye: 买吧
<jiero> bye_bye: 谢谢，今天发现我的手机短信功能又坏了。。。
<jiero> lol
<bluezd> adam8157: 买吧
<adam8157> bluezd: 嗯 等发财了
<jiero> 可怕了
<bye_bye> jiero: 别提这个了，我今天手机连电弧功能都没了。。。
<iMadper> bye_bye: 99块钱, 你买不了吃亏, 也买不了上当
<bye_bye> iMadper: 恩
<bye_bye> iMadper: 这个我买 不过好像没新的？
<bye_bye> jiero: 我看完键盘出来，发现手机成了SOS
<lucky1> bye_bye: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5698401/
 * bluezd 我有一天要是像 adam8157 一样有钱，我就再买个机械键盘
<jiero> adam8157: 我要买手机了。。
<bye_bye> jiero: 然后把SIM放在任何手机上，都现实位注册。。。。
<adam8157> jiero: nexus 4
<bye_bye> jiero: 你要挂载哪个？
<iMadper> bluezd: 不用吧... 我要是进了我想去的组, 我就再买个键盘. 
<adam8157> bye_bye: 买忍者吧 超赞
<bluezd> iMadper: mee,too
<bye_bye> adam8157: 我买99的～～～ 等我和你一样有钱 我就买HHKB 你太小气了
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。那我买个100元的吧。把这个手机当玩具好了
 * bluezd 可惜了啊，sigh ... cc adam8157 
<adam8157> bye_bye: 买忍者啊 少年
<jiero> 除了短信，一切都算正常。
<lucky1> 不用
<bye_bye> 。。。。
<jiero> 忍者？
<adam8157> bye_bye: 实在不行买个凯酷的机械键盘啊
<lucky1> bye_bye: sda1
<adam8157> bye_bye: 比薄膜好多了
<bye_bye> lucky1: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jiero> 薄膜的键盘。一切都是可以的
<bye_bye> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt lucky1 
<jiero> 等世界只有触摸屏键盘的那一刻
<bye_bye> iMadper: 你负责告诉 adam8157 , 薄膜王是什么概念
<jiero> adam8157: 你手机是 nexus 4？
<adam8157> jiero: 不是, moto xt885
<bye_bye> jiero: 小气的当当肯定不买n4
 * adam8157 穷啊
<iMadper> bye_bye: 前两年有全新的这个卖: http://www.19lou.com/forum-2291-thread-4801337244984995-1-1.html
<bye_bye> 存那么多钱干嘛呢要
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 台湾FOCUS机械式薄膜键盘 带手托 超低价机械键盘 经久耐用_8成新以上_30元_杭州19楼
<iMadper> bye_bye: 我买了一个, 送人了. 
<iMadper> bye_bye: 120 rmb买的.
 * adam8157 貌似说过跳槽成功就买忍者的....
<bye_bye> ...
<lucky1> iMadper: audacious不能安装那个显示歌词的插件怎么办？
<jiero> adam8157: 跳槽去哪里了。。。
 * bye_bye 买忍者助我跳槽成功
<adam8157> jiero: canonical
<iMadper> lucky1: 是ubuntu打包的问题吧? 找ubuntu的开发骂去. 
<jiero> adam8157: 不是好多个月了么。。。
<adam8157> bye_bye: 赞, 赶紧买
<adam8157> jiero: 是啊 结果还是舍不得买
<bye_bye> lucky1: 你直接骂街就好了 直接喷 ubuntu 的开发人员
<lucky1> iMadper: 还有其他办法吗
<iMadper> lucky1: 自己编译喽.
<jiero> adam8157: 不要攒钱啊。 11.7% 的通涨率。。。我前天才发现。。。
 * bye_bye 收入是我20倍的当当都不买。。。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 钱放银行理财都贬值
<October21> lucky1: 搜索 osdlyric
<lucky1> iMadper: 自己编译是不是很难啊？
<freeflying> iMadper: 这种包都是来自debian
<jiero> adam8157: 只有年收入增长 15% 才能活
<iMadper> lucky1: 不知道, 我不会编译. 我用windows的, 不用编译. 
<bye_bye> jiero: 当当年收入增长比那多好几个数量级
 * adam8157 买彩票中
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~ 那个还是我的一个师兄写的. 估计现在年久失修了. 
<bye_bye> 。。。。。。。。
<jiero> adam8157: 跳槽一次增长 150%。
<adam8157> jiero: ...
<freeflying> iMadper: 用这么奇葩的东西就得有心理准备，要么就去用大众化的东西
<iMadper> freeflying: 有大众化的显示歌词插件?
<adam8157> iMadper: 千千静听
<iMadper> adam8157: for linux?
<jiero> iMadper: 有啊深度
<freeflying> iMadper: 一直不明白，听歌干嘛要显示歌词啊
<yoona> 为了唱额
<jiero> freeflying: 因为歌词听不懂
<iMadper> freeflying: 因为你不听周杰伦!
<adam8157> freeflying: 也不懂
<lucky1> 是啊
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] osd-lyrics
 * bye_bye 从不看歌词 纯蒙
<jiero> freeflying: 多数中文的都这样
 * adam8157 只听不唱型
 * jiero 听纯音乐型的。
<bye_bye> 只哼哼不要歌词
 * jiero 听没歌词的
<freeflying> jiero: 那我为啥要听他的嘛，连歌词都唱不清楚
<yoona> 一般只听韩国歌的表示没看过歌词
<iMadper> freeflying: 你要是听那个妖货, 你就知道歌词多重要了. 单单靠自己听, 就会发现自己理解的跟歌词差远了!~
<freeflying> iMadper: 没兴趣啊
<iMadper> freeflying: lol~
<bye_bye> iMadper: 99这个体积好猛
<iMadper> /走了...
<iMadper> bye_bye: 恩.
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Dreamtale - Farewell
<bye_bye> 买来以后搬家都是事儿
<iMadper> bye_bye: 放公司!
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于12.04双显卡（n卡）问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419050 想请教各位大侠前辈，我装的是ubuntu12.04，笔记本是因特尔核心显卡和n 卡的610m的双显卡，我按装bunblebee后，用bumblebee将独显关闭后桌面的特效不见了，请问这是怎么回事啊？我该怎么修复啊？难道是 …
<bye_bye> 我看看先
<yoona> 编程去了 ！ 以后就在着挂着了  貌似这个没有等级！呵呵
<jiero> freeflying: 周杰伦典型的硬把文字塞入音节
<jiero> freeflying: 因为中文真的很难唱
<bye_bye> 外射天下的枪文太少了 都毒不到我
<adam8157> bye_bye: chiphell
<freeflying> jiero: 我听唱得清楚的，要么听不唱的
<bye_bye> adam8157: 那毒坛 我戒了。。。
 * bye_bye 同时戒掉 CHH 大家谈 草榴
<jiero> freeflying: 恩。同。
<bye_bye> freeflying: 那么你应该喜欢听王菲了
<freeflying> bye_bye: 只听她的某些歌
<bye_bye> jiero: 移动换手机卡要收费不
<bluezd> adam8157: 你用 google groups 吗？
<endle> 问一下，跟朋友写了一个小程序，发到哪里比较好？
<bye_bye> endle: github
<freeflying> endle: launchpad
<endle> bye_bye, 我发到gitcafe了
<endle> 编译好的可执行文件应该发到哪里呢？
<bye_bye> endle: 赞
<endle> 想发到 google code 上，但有众所周知的原因
<adam8157> bluezd: no
<lucky1> bye_bye: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5698443/
<bye_bye> lucky1: 你的sda3 怎么会是HFS+
 * freeflying 睡觉，明早早起赶路
<\cx> bluezd: 所有招人的岗位都在上面了?
<bluezd> \cx: 什么意思？
<\cx> bluezd: 你刚刚给我发的那个邮件. 
<lucky1> bye_bye: mac系统啊
<\cx> bluezd: 是所有的岗位喽?
<bye_bye> lucky1: 怪不得。。。
<lucky1> bye_bye: 你知道怎么解决吗？
<bye_bye> lucky1: 不了解啊 不知道mac系统的怎么办
<lucky1> 好吧
 * hooluwa is back (gone for 00:01.49)
<lucky1> bye_bye: 不管它了，我现在关心sda1
<bye_bye> lucky1: sda1 也mount不了么？
<adam8157> bluezd: 就是那个
<lucky1> bye_bye: 我的设备那一栏看不到sda1的分区了
<bye_bye> lucky1: 设备那一栏？
<lucky1> bye_bye: 就是我的文件分区列表
<bye_bye> lucky1: 你 mount 成功了没有，去 /mnt 看
<lucky1> 看不到sda1的硬盘了
<\cx> lucky1: ls /dev/sd* 贴过来看看.
<lucky1> bye_bye:  在/mnt下面能看到
<bye_bye> lucky1: 那不好了么
<lucky1> bye_bye: 变成可移动设备了哎
<bye_bye> lucky1: 没有区别嘛
<lucky1> \cx: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5698483/
<lucky1> bye_bye: 但是我用播放器导入文件找不到这么盘啊
<\cx> lucky1: 这不都在吗?
<bye_bye> lucky1: 找 /mnt 啊
<lucky1> bye_bye: 怎么找？
<bye_bye> 。。。 
<bye_bye> lucky1: 自己看看～
<zkl> hello
<^k^> zkl, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<zkl> 这里怎么没有人发言呢
<freeflying> roylez_: amazon怎么搞银联付款，我现在的卡是双币的
<bye_bye> freeflying: 求搭车
 * bye_bye 其实我也不知道我要买啥。。算了。。。。
 * bye_bye 今天最后一次。。。。再败家砍手
<freeflying> bye_bye: 搭车啥
<bye_bye> freeflying: 不搭了～ 
<bye_bye> freeflying: 谢谢呢
<iMadper> lucky1: 跟我说句话. 
<iMadper> palomino|working: 马叔, 求momo
<iMadper> roylez_: 渣席.
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> ^k^: ... test
<maplebeats> iMadper, pia!
<maplebeats> roylez_, PIA！
<maplebeats> PIA!
<iMadper> maplebeats: one more time plz.
 * maplebeats PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!PIA!
<roylez_> freeflying: 没试过银联，有没有银联标志？
<maplebeats> iMadper, 小受
<jiero> roylez_:  抱抱
 * iMadper 终于搞定了这个bug了!
<jiero> iMadper: 。我眼里你是一堵山
<zhang> a
<iMadper> jiero: ~
<maplebeats> jiero, 摸摸
<jiero> map
<fyodor_> 得到一程序源码，输出的 debug 中文信息乱码，有工具转么？
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦抱歉，刚刚发了一个map，就想到你了
<zkl> 编码不对
<zkl> 不用转
<jiero> maplebeats: 你就是用来损的。损而又损可以成才。
<October21> 有谁搞android开发啊？
<iMadper> debug中文信息是啥?
<Pwnna> lol
<October21> 有谁搞android开发啊？？
<fyodor_> zkl: iMadper gvim 中能看到
<Pwnna> 曾经改过android源代码
<iMadper> fyodor_: 不用vim那妖货
<maplebeats> jiero, PIA!
<fyodor_> 妖货..
<maplebeats> jiero, 给我介绍几个你的学妹撒
<jiero> maplebeats: 我没学妹笨蛋。。。
<fyodor_> October21: 编译 ROM 的
<October21> 可不可以发给我adb啊
<iMadper> lorder 命令为啥取消了?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 你gf有没有妹子可以介绍几个啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 你在深圳啊。
<fyodor_> 好多中文 debug，不会手动改吧。。累
<jiero> maplebeats: 自己去找很容易的把。
<fyodor_> October21: 下 sdk 工具版
<maplebeats> iMadper,  vim太蛋疼了
<October21> fyodor_ 可不可以发一份给我，我不搞开发
<fyodor_> 这是工具，不是开发用
<jiero> maplebeats: 对你的感觉让我周围那几个小混混糟蹋了。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 因为和你好像好像
<October21> fyodor_：使用sdk要搭建环境，默认不带adb
<fyodor_> 不用搭什么环境..
<maplebeats> test
<fyodor_> October21: ==
<^k^> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<maplebeats> 我掉线了？
<October21> fyodor_：我以前下过sdk20，没有adb
<fyodor_> 嗯，跑下 android 下载就行。你 Linux 吧 October21 
<jiero> maplebeats: 你个小混混样，找个形象设计妹子包装一下。
 * jiero 大概永远都不会有个 android 设备。。。
<October21> fyodor_：sdk20跑不起来了，还是和环境有关
<fyodor_> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2010049/platform-tools.tar October21 
<^k^> fyodor_ ... ⇪ {长度=>31.02 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-tar"}
<October21> fyodor_：谢拉:)
<maplebeats> jiero, 啊？
<maplebeats> jiero, 什么意思呀
<maplebeats> jiero, 我想找一个让我心动，她又喜欢我的人
 * maplebeats forever alone了
<October21> maplebeats: 这话我好像听过:)
<iMadper> maplebeats: 要求太高. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我妹子没让我心动, 只是她喜欢我, 我觉得就够了. 
<freeflying> roylez_: 不是你说支持了吗
<maplebeats> iMadper, 这要求还高啊
<October21> fyodor_: 怎么这么大，里面有什么？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 除非你很容易心动. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我和你不一样，让我心动很容易的
<iMadper> maplebeats: ... 你这叫花痴.
 * maplebeats 果然我们还是在一起吧
<fyodor_> October21: lib + bin
<fyodor_> October21: 多了个 llvm，操很大
<maplebeats> October21, FFF团
<roylez_> freeflying: 我看新闻的
<roylez_> jiero: 你用啥手机？
<maplebeats> roylez_, 主席，求送
<roylez_> maplebeats: 送啥？
<October21> maplebeats: 多谢你的BBB教程，我的机子老实多了
<roylez_> maplebeats: 翔么？
<maplebeats> October21, = =。你怎么知道是我写的
<maplebeats> roylez_, 混蛋，是手机！
<October21> maplebeats:我去过ubuntu中文论坛，还去过你们搭的站
<maplebeats> October21, 尾行？
<October21> maplebeats:我们本是陌生人:)
<maplebeats> test
<^k^> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<jiero> roylez_: 你的n9的前任
<maplebeats> October21, 现在依然是:(
<maplebeats> jiero, N800?
<jiero> maplebeats: n900
<maplebeats> jiero, 那手机你还在用啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 当然。。
<roylez_> jiero: N8？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我靠，我N年前就看到你在用了
<jiero> maplebeats: 一般2年一换手机。
<roylez_> jiero: 直接上爱疯啊
<October21> maplebeats:我加入linux才半年，经常看到你们:)
<maplebeats> jiero, 我这辈子只买过两次手机
<jiero> roylez_: 没意思把。
<maplebeats> roylez_, 壕
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez_: 对比过 iphone4s
<maplebeats> October21, 摔，我想装windows
<iMadper> freeflying: 问下, 在32位下, 跑一个64位的虚拟机, 会不会性能很差? 比64位模拟64位?
<maplebeats> jiero, 有你苹果机没
<jiero> maplebeats: 没有
<jiero> maplebeats: 虽然用过不少
<jiero> 但自己没有买
<October21> maplebeats: win不好玩，我不玩游戏，喜欢linux下的无拘无束
<jiero> linux下怎么无拘无束。。。
<jiero> lol
<maplebeats> October21, 哪有，windows才好玩。。。。
<October21> 没各种提醒，弹窗
<jiero> maplebeats: windows重症专家
<maplebeats> 不是容易产生鼠标手。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你吃药了么。。。
<October21> 没360，没狗
<maplebeats> jiero, 没办法啊，我现在大部分时间都在用windows
<jiero> maplebeats: 不是鼠标手都是windows产生的么。
<maplebeats> jiero, 是啊
<October21> 游戏多用鼠标吧
<maplebeats> October21, 不关游戏的事
<October21> 那叫键盘手
<maplebeats> 反正都烦
<October21> 专业的东西还是得windows
<jiero> October21: 那叫重复性劳损
<maplebeats> 最好是什么都没有
<jiero> 都搞一样的。
<October21> 我选个课还要虚拟机啊！
<jiero> maplebeats: 最好是用笔+激光+手势+不坐着
<maplebeats> October21, 大学生？大几呀
<October21> 三
<jiero> October21: 有些人懒，有些人勤快。懒得人都死了
<maplebeats> jiero, 直接意念最好
<maplebeats> 哇
<maplebeats> October21, 在哪里呀
<October21> 我其实没多少win的依赖。有了wps就好了
<jiero> maplebeats: 最近看芬兰人自豪的信息图，他们的16岁才第一次统一考试。。。
<October21> maplebeats: 湖北
<jiero> maplebeats: 纽约人到16岁都考了n次了
<maplebeats> jiero, 中国人笑了
<October21> maplebeats: 具体的你查IP吧
<jiero> maplebeats: 你到十六岁参加几次考试了？
<maplebeats> October21, 我不会
<maplebeats> jiero, 忘了，无数吧
<jiero> maplebeats: 芬兰人要求教师的最低学历是Master
<jiero> maplebeats: 说明linus从小学开始就是硕士当老师。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, master什么学历
<jiero> maplebeats: 就是硕士
<maplebeats> jiero, 操蛋
<jiero> maplebeats: 那是什么意思？
<maplebeats> jiero, 没什么，说明项士在芬兰不好混啊
<October21> fyodor_: 能打个小包吗？随便下不安全
<jiero> maplebeats: 很好混啊。
<jiero> maplebeats: 3大行业之一，医生硕士律师。
<October21> 国外吧！
 * jiero 希望问的是 ”哪里？” 而不是感慨“国外吧”
<October21> jiero: 怎么打出特殊字体啊？？？
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 到处在找求助的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419059 http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-4076095-1-1.html 这个软件安装不好我茶不思饭不想了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 C9ZDZ — 2013-04-11 22:19
<jiero> October21: 什么特殊字体？
<October21> 斜体，有色字体
<jiero> oc
<jiero> October21: 有色的好多种判别法，我没在意过；斜体啥的是irc客户端指定哪些类信息用什么样样式。 /me
<October21> jiero: 插件吗？
<October21> 那字体显色怎么弄啊
<October21> IRC教程里没有这种啊
<jiero> October21: 大概不是插件。是通用的
<jiero> 好象是
<fyodor_> October21: ==
<October21> fyodor_: 我还是下了那个包
<jiero> maplebeats: 给我寄送个鸟蛋来
<jiero> maplebeats: 泉州来信可怕
<fyodor_> October21: 同步好了
<fyodor_> 31M 下了？
<October21> 嗯
<maplebeats> jiero, 那是什么
<October21> fyodor_: 怎在测试，再次感谢:)
<fyodor_> 客气~
<October21> 怎么感觉我用带GUI的IRC工具不怎么样，不过雷鸟可以IRC真让人吃惊
<jiero> maplebeats: 禽流感
<sm4ll_> what
<maplebeats> October21, 呃。。。
<maplebeats> jiero, 好呀
<sm4ll_> Hello~  I'm use it first!!
<sm4ll_> 大家好啊
<^k^> sm4ll_, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<crack> ⊙_⊙我觉得irssi比Xchat用的舒服多了
<October21> 嗯
<sm4ll_> 第一次用 额 = = 
<October21> 我在用雷鸟的IRC
<crack> 〒_〒我也是刚用Linux
<sm4ll_> 各位都不用QQ的么？
<crack> 也用
<sm4ll_> wine?(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<October21> 系统自带的empathy怎么感觉很弱？？？
<Richy> 找了好久 终于找到输入框。。。
<sm4ll_> 想去一个学习的交流频道  = = 
<October21> webQQ
<October21> 很少用
<crack> 目前还是VM里跑Linux
<zkl> 功能一般
<crack> wine貌似有点毛病
<sm4ll_> irc都有什么功能啊  就聊天么 
<October21> 很强
<sm4ll_> 中文还有时打不出= = 
<crack> 中文还好吧
<crack> 没什么问题
<sm4ll_> 搜狗？
<sm4ll_> 挺好玩的 = = 学习去了  
<October21> 和TX不是一样的，没商业氛围
<crack> webQQ貌似是Linux的最佳选择
<October21> 嗯
<October21> 一般般，无所谓
<crack> 〒_〒不习惯用webQQ
<zkl> 没有广告，干净啊
<crack> 习惯性关网页
<October21> 用fogger
<sm4ll_> test
<October21> 吧
<^k^> sm4ll_, 点点点.  ㍮ 
<zkl> 就是我这界面不是很好
<crack> 什么东西
<October21> 将网页桌面化
<sm4ll_> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<October21> 有消息提醒
<zkl> 我这没有提醒啊
<crack> 噢，还是利用Firefox
<crack> 麽？
<sm4ll_> 可以后台不= = 
<October21> NO，fogger
<October21> fogger的webQQ可以
<crack> 一个插件还是浏览器？
<October21> 一个独立的工具
<crack> 噢
<crack> 改天试试
<October21> 需要加PPA
<October21> 不建议技术交流用QQ
<sm4ll_> 腾讯是天朝的 = = 
<sm4ll_> 天朝是XX。。
<October21> IRC是自由的！！！
<sm4ll_> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……  爱自由  爱IRC
<sm4ll_> 好吧 从此用了IRC  希望能抛弃QQ 
<October21> 技术交流好
<sm4ll_> 你们都是交流linux的
<sm4ll_> ?
<crack> 目测抛弃不了
<maplebeats> sm4ll_, 不行！
<sm4ll_> why？
<maplebeats> October21, 谁说技术讨论不能用QQ的
<crack> +1
<maplebeats> QQ一统江湖
<gfrog> freeflying: 刷一环去了。
<sm4ll_> 很多大牛都用QQ  但是我觉得用QQ太浪费时间了。。
<October21> 不建议，没让不用啊
<sm4ll_> 每天玩空间神码的
<sm4ll_> 没时间学习
<October21> 的确
<crack> 空间。。几年没进过了
<sm4ll_> linux  还是不则疼wine了～～直接虚拟机玩玩windows
<October21> maplebeats: 你现在还在校？
<maplebeats> 呃。。。
<crack> 专门开个虚拟机玩QQ，人才。
<maplebeats> October21, 没有呢
<sm4ll_> 没说玩qq = = 
<sm4ll_> 搞搞渗透不行么？毕竟windows的工具也很多
<October21> 不怕咱内存大
<crack> 难道你用虚拟机跑游戏麽
<sm4ll_> 游戏#差汗
<sm4ll_> #擦汗～～
<October21> 内存大无压力啊！
<crack> 那你这么做为什么不用虚拟机做Linux
<sm4ll_> 4G内存  郁闷..
<sm4ll_> 我要学习linux  所以经常用
<sm4ll_> 现在是win8+ubuntu共存
<sm4ll_> 没说不用windows了..
<October21> Linux 32支持4G
<crack> 虚拟机不一样麽？你不觉得这么繁琐了？
<sm4ll_> 繁琐么..有些东西要在windows才能使用  
<sm4ll_> 有些学习的 在linux下比较合适
<crack> 还不就是
<sm4ll_> soga~~
<crack> 你主要是学习
<crack> 毕竟你还是要依赖Windows→_→
<sm4ll_> no~
<sm4ll_> 学习一定要依赖windows么？
<sm4ll_> windows一定要依赖qq么～
<maplebeats> 学习linux还是用实体机
<October21> 不是有cygwin之类吗？
<crack> 你说的渗透工具
<crack> Win下的可执行程序
<lonelybyte> 平时开发和工作都是用ubuntu
<sm4ll_> 渗透工具多了去了  安卓  苹果  
<lonelybyte> 但是做产品用linux趋势不行
<sm4ll_> windows  linux
<crack> 说多了让大牛们笑话，这个话题不讨论了~LOL
<sm4ll_> = = 被笑才有经验
<sm4ll_> 不被笑的人永远成功不了  
<sm4ll_> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<lonelybyte> 哈哈，谁都是从被人笑过来的
<sm4ll_> 人生 无非就是笑笑别人 在让人家笑笑～
<sm4ll_> 这句话是很经典啊  我说的有错吗？
<sm4ll_> 大牛在哪？多谢指正
<crack> 好久没看见only牛来了
<sm4ll_> help
<sm4ll_> 没人啦？
<sm4ll_> 我也走啦～～后会有其
<lonelybyte> 要回去睡觉了哦
<roylez_> 16.	 Schrödinger's 😻
<^k^> roylez_ say: 16. Schrödinger's 😻 in TIS-620 ? We use UTF-8 !
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<roylez_> maplebeats: 没婆渣
<maplebeats> roylez, 我了个擦擦
<crack> sm4ll
<crack> 还在不在
<jiero> roylez:  。。。乐乐
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐别太挑剔。
<jiero> ♀♕ 很多
<jiero> ⚢就不好了
<jiero> maplebeats:  你就继续⚣
 * jiero ⚔ roylez 
<jiero> roy
<jiero> 真是的，23点团体全部老化了
<jiero> 本来还有夜晚话题的，全都睡去了。。。都老了啊。
 * jiero 26岁的处男。。。
<October21> maplebeats 怎么解决xterm的某些字符无法显示啊
<sm4ll_> crack~~ I'm coming  #
<sm4ll_> @crack ..
<maplebeats> sm4ll_, ........
<sm4ll_> zenme @ ren ~~
<sm4ll_> who r u ?
<crack> 在这→_→
<abinez> ///
<sm4ll_> :)
<maplebeats> /
<crack> ⊙_⊙
<sm4ll_> Oh~ I can't input chinese
<crack> 。。。
<crack> →_→破输入法
<sm4ll_> update my os ing..:)
<crack> →_→crackth channel
<crack> →_→let's go
<sm4ll_> what ?
<crack> 升什么系统？
<crack> 这里不是私人频道
<sm4ll_> zenme jinru siliao
<crack> 我靠。
<sm4ll_> :(  wo shi cainiao ~~~
<alvin_rxg> sm4ll_: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *}djlIUwb*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://pinyin.sogou.com/cloud/ 謝謝！
<crack> 打/join #crackth
<sm4ll_> ok
<Guest25398> hi
<^k^> Guest25398, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<cherrot> 　　　中文WordNet[23]建立在普林斯顿大学开发的英文WordNet 词典的原理基础上，由东南大学计算机科学与工程学院和荷兰自由大学计算机科学学院合作完成，实现一个约118000中文词和115400同义词集的中文－中文的功能。它同样也具有同义词、同等词、泛词等在英-英词典中提供的功能。
<cherrot> http://www.aturstudio.com/wordnet/  cc archl jiero
<^k^> cherrot ... ⇪ Chinese WordNet
<peterCN> ?
<knownbad> ??
<difan> morning!
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-12
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问高手凌动n2800笔记本能装ubuntu吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419144 配置 凌动n2800 集显好像是36什么的 4g ddr3 1333 160g硬盘 统计信息: 发表于 由 yimeo — 2013-04-12 1:49
<bye_bye> test
<^k^> bye_bye, 点点点.  ㍠ 
<bye_bye> iMadper, 早
<bye_bye> MeaCulpa,  gfrog, roylez 大家早噢
<bye_bye> iOpera, 早
<iOpera> 这，又乱换名字
<imtxc> i 的太多了...
<iOpera> 不多，本来只有我占用
<iOpera> 现在检测到您正使用的帐号Oooops不符合规范（~5个字符、数字或小写字母，以字母开头）或者用户名已被注册，请点击下面链接及时修改帐号名，一步即可实现！
<imtxc> .....
<iOpera> 您达到了每小时的流量限制.
<ikk-> ..
<gfrog> iOpera: 神
<lingnan> hi
<lingnan> 有人在么
<^k^> lingnan, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<lingnan> 有人知道pidgin里面status title和message有什么区别么？这两个friends都会看到？
<ikk-> 一个bug都没有，正常不？ http://bugs.ruby-lang.org/projects/ruby-trunk/issues?query_id=98
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: 2.0.0 bugs - ruby-trunk - Ruby Issue Tracking System
<jinger7281> 兄弟们 谁用ubuntu 12.10+fcitx
<imtxc> lingnan, 这个跟你用的协议有关系
<lingnan> 这样的 我说的是lwqq
<ikk-> jinger7281: 我
<jinger7281> ikk-:你好，你用fcitx的时候需不需要重启一下fcitx
<jinger7281> 我的不知道怎么回事老是得重启一下才能用
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<ikk-> jinger7281: 不用，开机就能用了
<imtxc> lingnan, lwqq 的话,只能看到在线或者隐身的状态吧
<ikk-> jinger7281: 我设置了 .profile , 加了3行:
<ikk-> export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"
<ikk-> export QT_IM MODULE=xim
<ikk-> export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<jinger7281> ikk-:你的之前也是得重启一下吗？
<lingnan> imtxc: 好吧 谢啦 果然我是多虑了。。
<ikk-> jinger7281: 之前需要手工运行fcitx
<jinger7281> ikk-:好的 我试试  谢谢了
<ikk-> jinger7281: 嗯，不客气
<imtxc> lingnan, 或者你看看 lwqq 的库,有没有实现这样的功能就可以了嘛
<lingnan> imtxc: 恩 好的
<jinger7281> ikk-:export QT_IM MODULE=xim这个是不是错了？
<ikk-> jinger7281: 哦，是的，还好我只需要 GTK_
<lingnan> imtxc: 其实主要觉得要是我隐个身连状态都会变比较蛋疼 别的倒没什么
<ikk-> jinger7281: 我是google找来的， 搜索 fcitx 12.10
<jinger7281> ikk-:好的 非常感谢
<ikk-> http://www.cnblogs.com/shiningrise/archive/2012/11/11/2765321.html
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: ubuntu 12.10 安装 fcitx 五笔 - 五年 - 博客园
<iMadper> lingnan: 那是你没用pidgin登录过校内. 隐个身, 就发一条状态. 我用了一天, 发了十几条"我在线上"的信息. 
<ikk-> iMadper: pidgin的bug至少100多个
<lingnan> 呵呵 这个听起来好牛 幸好不用校内
<ikk-> iMadper: 我3年前登录qq, 所有的好友就跑到一个组里去了。。。
<lingnan> 关键qq在linux支持太差了 至少pidgin lwqq还是用的挺稳定的
<iMadper> ikk-: 那个可能是插件的bug. 不是pidgin的bug.
<ikk-> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> ikk-: 不过也够悲剧的.
<lingnan> ikk-: 对 我现在用的没这毛病
<ikk-> lingnan: 现在的pidgin- qq能发图片吗
<lingnan> 可以上传文件
<iMadper> 岭南, 你是中大岭南学院的, 还是番禺种荔枝的?
<lingnan> 但是没用过
<ikk-> lingnan: 哦
<lingnan> 。。我这个人叫lingnan
<iMadper> lingnan: :-)
<imtxc> iMadper, 你给的那个人的LTD键盘不考普啊
<imtxc> iMadper, TB上好几家卖那个的,用的是完全一样的图片  文字....
<iMadper> imtxc: 买什么都是这样. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 旺旺让他给你传图就行了. 
<imtxc> iMadper, .. 好吧.. 这个键盘是不是停产了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 停产十年了
<iMadper> imtxc: 至少也停了五年了. 
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁！
<imtxc> tenzu, 万岁
<lingnan> 神马情况
<lingnan> 万岁爷是谁
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼... 不开心呀...
<iMadper> tenzu: 会说粤语不?
<iOpera> imtxc: 右侧带del home pgup pgdn end 一列的，才舒服。
<abinez> 嘿嘿
<abinez> 神
<tenzu> iMadper: 没有不开心啊
<tenzu> iMadper: 不会说粤语
<tenzu> imtxc: 你千岁！
<steve620> goagent最近很慢，求解？
<abinez> iOpera: momo
<iMadper> tenzu: 我说我不开心...
<iMadper> tenzu: 你在新加坡, 他们说普通话?
<abinez> 说华语 
<lingnan> 哈哈
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<tenzu> iMadper: 我在饼都都呆了一年多了
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<iMadper> abinez: 啥语言? 夹杂粤语/闽南话/江浙方言的普通话?
<abinez> 混合番语
<gfrog> iMadper: 听说昨天你摆平那个老外了？
<iMadper> tenzu: lol
<gfrog> tenzu: 乃肿么没带帽子呢？
<iMadper> gfrog: 恩. 这都能听说? 帮他打了两个电话. 
<abinez> G袜子
<abinez> gfrog: G袜子
<gfrog> abinez: ..
<abinez> lol
<iMadper> gfrog: 我英语太差了.. 想改学粤语了...
<tenzu> gfrog: 戴了帽子踢你？
 * iMadper 英语捉急呀...
<gfrog> tenzu: 戴帽子就是踢人的？ 乃真粗俗
<abinez> 帽子就是用来T人用滴
<tenzu> gfrog: 不粗俗不足以彰显华贵
<abinez> 滚粗
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<tenzu> iMadper: Hello, Mr. XIE
<iMadper> tenzu: Mr. 疼.
<gfrog> tenzu: 乃这是吃果果的舍己为人的作风。。
<abinez> 话说在来上班的路上见到两个可爱的萝莉
<abinez> 太萌了
<steve620> amsg goagent最近很慢，求解？
<iOpera> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16801113735&ali_trackid=2:mm_33972443_0_0:1365734994_4k2_273837691&spm=a230z.1.5634029.250.4iNT50
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ KEYCOOL凯酷 84机械键盘 ABS键帽 凯酷机械键盘 全键盘无冲-淘宝网
<iOpera> 非此排列的本本，都是猪设计的。
<iMadper> cp命令不能事实显示速度, 不开心. 
<iMadper> iOpera: 神!
<iOpera> iMadper: 可以外挂
<iMadper> iOpera: 有啥外挂? 我去下在.
<iOpera> 搜索cp显示速度
<iMadper> 好吧...
<tenzu> iOpera: 拜神
<iOpera> tenten
<iOpera> 居然打不出了。
<iMadper> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/232722.htm
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 印舵壈
<iOpera> 痛痛
<iOpera> @@
<imtxc> iMadper, 用 scp
<iOpera> 疼疼。居然要后鼻音。nnnnnd
<tenzu> iOpera: 你应该去找始作俑者
<iOpera> 天恩？？？？ ten 居然给我分开了。
<iOpera> 这破输入法
<imtxc> .....
<roylez> tenzu: 叫兽V5
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iOpera
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ....
<iOpera> 鞭乐乐50下
<iOpera> 支持破马反击
<palomino|working> 再替我多鞭20
<tenzu> 主席打得好！
<piggybox> iMadper:  管道里加个pv就能显示cp速度了
<iMadper> piggybox: thx
<iMadper> imtxc: 好办法. 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iOpera> 是pv？ 一直不记得了。 lol
<palomino|working> 忙碌去也~~
 * roylez 看 palomino|working 拉磨
<iOpera> o一-一○# ￣#￣roylez
<palomino|working> lol
<tenzu> 我这里竟然看到彩色字符
<palomino|working> 简化版
<iOpera> ff到处黑其他地方的天气。难道破帝都天气这么好了
<iMadper> 天气好/ 空气不好
<iOpera> 我只是引用原话。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 笔记本持航能力求解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419426 本人ubuntu版本12.04 在win7（节能模式）下持航2个半小时，但是在ubuntu下的持航能力不到一个小时。，怎么解决，而且在ubuntu 下电脑发热的情况很严重，求大神解答。，。， 统计信息: 发表于 由 yanyao5201314 — 2013- …
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iOpera> Disney - Mama Mia
<iOpera> 没低音
<iOpera> roylez: 贴图玩玩
<roylez> iOpera: http://jandan.net/2013/04/11/better-off-without-bras.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 专家表示，妹子你呀，最好不要戴胸罩哟
<iOpera> http://imagebin.org/253692
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • Ubuntu 13.04 beta2 会在release版发布后自动升级到release版吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419428 RT，担心到时候还是beta2版呢~~~可以保证release版发布时所有包最新吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 magicls — 2013-04-12 11:09
<iOpera> http://wantu.taobao.com/detail/53942432?spm=0.0.0.0.4VKyl8&wantu_c=gaoxiao&u=182370075#!/p53942432/
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 得空看看 - 顽兔
<iMadper> iOpera: 昨天我和 imtxc 商量出给你推荐啥耳机了
<iMadper> iOpera: 森海塞尔的奥菲斯
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/655eee23gw1e3lkexs223j.jpg
<maven> subpinyin输入法能不能用上下键调节选词啊？
<iMadper> iOpera:  森海塞尔奥菲斯
<tenzu> roylez: 是时候吃皮皮虾了
<iMadper> iOpera: http://price.zol.com.cn/290/2907520.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 有钱难买大奥 森海塞尔奥菲斯269000!-森海塞尔 ORPHEUS_石家庄耳机行情-中关村在线
<archl> tenzu:  疼疼好
<archl> tenzu: 昨天试着做了菠萝糯米饭，不够甜
<archl> 乐乐
<archl> iOpera: 神
<archl> iMadper: I MAD
<imtxc> iOpera, 恩,买那个耳机连二房都一起带的
<archl> iOpera: 你好。
<iOpera> http://wantu.taobao.com/detail/53712668?spm=0.0.0.0.r10kF6&wantu_c=gaoxiao&u=182370075#!/p53712668/ 这个最好玩
<^k^> iOpera ... ⇪ 得空看看 - 顽兔
<iOpera> 269000 想死哦。 iMadper
<iMadper> iOpera: 全球300个, 好多工程师还死了. 
<imtxc> 很不错的耳机啊
<maven> subpinyin输入法能不能用上下键调节选词啊？
<tenzu> archl: 菠萝加热以后就酸了
<imtxc> tenzu, 果然是教授
<imtxc> tenzu, 菠萝不加热都很酸
<tenzu> imtxc: 用盐水泡会好些
<ikk-> vim 里面，如何把 ^A^B 都显示成 <aa><bb> 数字
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • djvu转pdf http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419429 请教各位高手，ubuntu下有没有将djvu格式电子书转为pdf格式电子书的软件？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 freeinmyown — 2013-04-12 11:18
<onlylove> 在讨论啥？菠萝？
<onlylove> 菠萝现在多钱了
<abinez> http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/3679
<^k^> abinez ⇪ t: Raspberry Pi GSM gateway | Raspberry Pi
<imtxc> onlylove, 之春路附近哪有移动营业厅
<imtxc> onlylove, SIM 坏了
<onlylove> imtxc: 事情真多，重新买个卡就是
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道你还要复制卡？
<onlylove> imtxc: 需要剪卡我可以帮你剪下
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我剪卡的水平一般
<iOpera> iMadper: 把你的另外2个耳机也寄我吧。这没低音的不爽。
<iOpera> 然后我一起还
<onlylove> http://itbbs.pconline.com.cn/mobile/12663146.html
<^k^> onlylove ... ⇪ （转）教你如何正确将Mini-SIM卡，完美裁成对应的Micro-SIM卡！_iPhone 4论坛_太平洋电脑网产品论坛
<iMadper> iOpera: 那我就没的听了.
<imtxc> onlylove, 不是剪
<imtxc> onlylove, 是突然识别不了了
<archl> iMadper: 没关系，让maplebeats 送你
<imtxc> iMadper, 黑霉烧了我两张SIM卡了
<iOpera> iMadper: 你去买那26xxxx的嘛
<archl> iMadper: 好玩的好玩的
<onlylove> imtxc: 换手机也不好么，把你那BB扔了
<imtxc> onlylove, 换到别的手机里面也是坏的
<onlylove> imtxc: 苹果和android哪里不好，最坏还有wp么，920什么的，卡车压不坏
<archl> imtxc: 我的可怜啊。刷机后短信功能就好了4天
<archl> onlylove: 等苹果和android都能正面无按键时就好了
<iOpera> 明天去电脑城
<archl> iOpera: 买个音箱座椅
<onlylove> archl: android早有正面无按键了，可是这样真的好么
<archl> iOpera: 震动
<iOpera> 试听
<archl> onlylove: 如果不好，是软件的错
<onlylove> archl: 如果系统失去响应呢，是android的错？
<iOpera> 不休眠的手机，适合你。 archl
<archl> onlylove: 一般都是软件
<onlylove> archl: 到时候万一电池是一体的，想拔掉电池都没办法
<iMadper> io
<iMadper> iOpera: 赛格 2层
<iMadper> iOpera: 你知道不?
<iOpera> 不知道
<iMadper> iOpera: 我给你查一下. 
<iOpera> 多年没去过了。
<iMadper> iOpera: 赛格2楼的韵知音响
<iMadper> iOpera: 各种耳机试听.
<iMadper> iOpera: 华海3C三楼11号的森海体验店有森海全系的大耳机试听
<iOpera> 赛格的感觉，都是卖笸箩货的。。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 还有科佳2楼的金音，有akg和老铁一些常见的耳机可试听
<iOpera> 你说这些干吗。又不是我这边
<archl> onlylove: 正面没键————正面啊。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 长沙的. 
<onlylove> archl: 你没看错，就是正面没按键，那三个按键都虚拟化了
<imtxc> archl, .....
<archl> onlylove: 那还是有。
<archl> onlylove: lol
<imtxc> archl, 继续刷
<imtxc> onlylove, 显然没有BB好
<archl> imtxc: 刷啊。
<iOpera> 本地的，我知道。你说的那地方，一个没人去的，一个没听说过。
<onlylove> imtxc: bb就是垃圾
<archl> onlylove: 说错了，那就是另外的一个问题了，android交互设计问题
<onlylove> archl: 你适合用8或者gnome-shell，反正我见了8以后直接傻了
<archl> 当然不是问题
<archl> onlylove: windows 8 不就是抄袭我的手机界面的么。。。
<onlylove> archl: 玩过android，ios，表示见了8还是不知道咋办
<archl> onlylove: ie 10 就和n900浏览器默认界面基本一样
<onlylove> archl: ie？除了网银我就不用那货，貌似ie10不能用网银吧
<archl> onlylove: 我正好反过来，碰android和ios都觉得这么麻烦。。。
<onlylove> archl: 所以你可以去用windows了，我等低智商的继续玩cli
<archl> onlylove: 我不习惯cli。记忆差又不常用。
<onlylove> archl: cli给的info多啊……我拿到一个设备先找cli……
<lvlingli> BB是我最喜欢的手机品牌
<onlylove> archl: bb正面无按键么？确定一个没有么？
<onlylove> archl: 那万一有个程序我不知道怎么退出咋办？
<archl> onlylove: 我没用过 bb啊。
<onlylove> archl: 那你和我说android和ios做成正面无按键，我还以为bb正面无按键
<archl> onlylove: 按锁定按钮
<archl> onlylove: 按键盘
<archl> ctrl +q就退出了
<onlylove> archl: 按键盘？纳尼？还有键盘？bb10 哪里来的键盘
<archl> onlylove: 我根本没玩过bb，跟你说。。。
<archl> bb是什么样我都不知道
<lvlingli> Z10没键盘
<iMadper> onlylove: q10有键盘. 
<imtxc> onlylove, 擦  第一次听到BB是垃圾的 cc iMadper 
<lvlingli> 用bb三年多了 别的手机完全用不惯
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 再好的东西都有人喷. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还可以说毛主席万岁呢. 
<imtxc> onlylove, 少年 你说的是Z10那妖货, 请关注Q10
<imtxc> ...万岁
<onlylove> 说起手机，到最后还是功能机好用
<iMadper> lvlingli: +1
<archl> bb 和 webos 比呐？
<lvlingli> onlylove: bb是垃圾   理由？
<imtxc> onlylove, 显然 BB 完全可以当做功能机使用.
<onlylove> imtxc: 苹果不可以当功能机用么？
<roylez> iMadper: http://jandan.net/2013/04/11/google-street-sex.html
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 小技巧：让Google街景车为你们的爱爱拍照留念
<imtxc> onlylove, 苹果你5天一充电试一下?
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有啊，我从来没有被烧过sim，你那bb给你烧了几个了？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 使用brug后，系统菜单只剩下win7和ubuntu恢复模式，如何把ubuntu正常模式加进去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419430 使用brug后，系统菜单只剩下win7和ubuntu恢复模式，如何把ubuntu正常模式加进去。 我是新手，请朋友们指导一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rhythms — 2013-04-12 11:4 …
<imtxc> onlylove, 以前没烧过 估计那个营业厅的卡质量不行
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果不一直玩正常使用苹果三到五天不是不可能
<onlylove> imtxc: 你开玩笑呢，营业厅不造sim的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你以为换个营业厅的sim就好了？
<archl> imtxc: 大屏幕是电池杀手
<lvlingli> 手机还能烧sim卡
<lvlingli> 第一次听说
<onlylove> lvlingli: 还是bb
<imtxc> onlylove, 或许仅仅是SIM质量问题  它刚好在我的手机里面
<lvlingli> imtxc: 你用的是微波炉还是手机
<imtxc> lvlingli, 求退烧
<onlylove> imtxc: 只听说sim解锁失败会锁死，还没听说其他导致sim挂掉的情况
<onlylove> imtxc: pin和puk这些都在知道吧
<archl> onlylove: 还有剪坏了
<imtxc> onlylove, 有经验了,所以那个卡的外壳在的
<onlylove> archl: 怎么会剪坏呢……http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fitbbs.pconline.com.cn%2Fmobile%2F12663146.html&ei=OYhnUaCMIqSSiAeotIHACA&usg=AFQjCNEhnCxPTiUV-Huo4kkeM1ui9i6MIA
<lvlingli> 手机成精了  妖孽
<onlylove> imtxc: 但是你那sim如果烧了，有pin和puk也么用啊
<onlylove> imtxc: puk输错3次sim自己烧掉
<lvlingli> 我现在用一个不知道几手的bb8700
<lvlingli> 用了两年了
<lvlingli> 至今仍是主力机
<lvlingli> 诺基亚N97mini备用
<onlylove> 主力LG KF510备用nokia 1110
<onlylove> 玩具oppo u705t
<lvlingli> 几十块的手机一样谈几百万的生意 谁去关心功能怎样 
<lvlingli> 大老板拿苹果还不是当功能机用
<Jesseliu> 地铁看到palm。惊……
<onlylove> lvlingli: 其实bb也没啥好吐槽的，但是我工作的地方……bb各种找麻烦
<archl> onlylove: 。。。
<lvlingli> onlylove: 例如？
<onlylove> lvlingli: 没有信号，把sim拿出来重新插下，又好了
<imtxc> onlylove, 我有点分析出来被烧的原因了
<lvlingli> onlylove: 没遇到过
<imtxc> onlylove, 上次也是去地铁,信号很差,然后出来卡就坏了
<onlylove> lvlingli: 反正各种稀奇古怪的，理论上不会有问题 实际上各种出问题，不然我也不会说bb不好了
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道放大功率找信号把sim给搞了？
<lvlingli> onlylove: 我之所以用bb就是因为觉得可靠  不会再关键时刻掉链子
<lvlingli> onlylove: 用n97的时候有一次想留个电话  丫死机了
<onlylove> lvlingli: 就好比我给你本用户手册，照着手册不会有问题，但是用户那边各种问题啊……我又没有bb我咋知道怎么回事
<imtxc> onlylove, 我是这样怀疑的 
<onlylove> imtxc: 换nokia吧，看过变形金刚的都知道
<psychologe> N900 还有人用么
<lvlingli> onlylove: 没有用过安卓  但是身边用安卓的各种稀奇古怪的问题  或许只是我遇到的比较多吧。 就刚刚，五分钟以前有人把手机拿过来说关不了机，也打不出电话了。  我让他拔电池，好了
<onlylove> n900太贵，买不起
<lvlingli> N900神器啊
<onlylove> lvlingli: 苹果也有这样的，所以我手里只是拿来玩，真正用还是功能机可靠
<psychologe> 用了两年了，N900才是手机中的战斗机
<archl> psychologe: 用。。
<archl> psychologe: 我的没法收发短信了。。。
<psychologe> archl, YES
<archl> lol
<imtxc> onlylove, 对电话没有任何兴趣
<archl> dont say yes
<archl> onlylove: 你不喜欢用啊。。。和windows8比较像。
<psychologe> 我的WIFI坏了，USB口也坏了
<archl> psychologe: 。。。刷机吧你。。。
<onlylove> archl: 别提8我对那货有阴影
<archl> psychologe: 我前一段时间搞的wifi连不上。。。
<archl> psychologe: 短信无用。。。就刷了。
<archl> 结果都好了
<archl> 但是现在。。。
<archl> 短信又不行了
<onlylove> 刷原厂
<iMadper`> wp8挺好的. 
<lvlingli> wp8太贵
<psychologe> archl, 就是用刷了一次机后，不知怎么wifi就不好使了。点击网络连接，能搜到wifi,如果再点一次，就一直不停的搜，并且一个也搜不到了。。此时进程中会有个wlancond 占用％100的CPU。。刷了N次了，没解决。
<onlylove> 920那可是卡车没压坏的
<^k^> 新 Deepin • linuxdeepin真心不错，赞一个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419431 统计信息: 发表于 由 poweruser — 2013-04-12 12:03
<lucky_> 有人吗？
<^k^> lucky_, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<jerryzhou> yes
<psychologe> linuxdeepin好用吗，怎么感觉把界面弄得跟window一样的，有点怪怪的
<psychologe> archl, 在么
<onlylove> 不知道好用不啊……很久没用主流wm了
<archl> psychologe: 。哦。我真的不知道
<iMadper`> onlylove: 你现在用啥?
<archl> psychologe: 去 #maemo 问很有用
<onlylove> iMadper`: fluxbox
<iMadper`> 还不算太非主流。。。
<archl> iMadper`: 非主流是什么？ e16?
<onlylove> iMadper`: 难道你要我用那啥dwm什么的？
<onlylove> iMadper`: 或者rox icewm
 * iMadper` stumpwm万岁.
<archl> iMadper`: 有n种平铺的wm。
<helsinki> awesome
<iMadper`> archl: stumpwm会改变你对wm的看法的. 
<iMadper`> awesome是主流wm吧.
<onlylove> 你又开始推销了
<archl> iMadper`: 我对wm的看法是无论什么都不会改变的：就是根本没一样的
<darkx> 推 awesome wm
<archl> iMadper`: 笨笨
<iMadper`> archl: 咯了~
<helsinki> stumpwm也是平鋪？
<archl> iMadper`: 或者出一种只能单向换窗口的，强制从上向下滚动。
<archl> iMadper`: 就像胶卷
<iMadper`> archl: ... 太渣了那样...
<archl> iMadper`: 呃为啥
<iMadper`> archl: 开多了之后, 怎么快速跳过去?
<archl> 固定宽度
<archl> iMadper`: 不能跳啊
<ikk-> darkx: awesome 默认字体好小啊
<iMadper`> archl: lol~ 所以太渣了~
<darkx> ikk-: 可以改 beautiful 啊 
<ikk-> darkx: 是的，需要有个gui工具，用来配置 rc.lua
<ikk-> darkx: 如果能载入 gnome-panel 的 applet 就好了
<darkx> ikk-: 為何需要 gui tools?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS 在哪调显示屏亮度？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419434 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ojfsz — 2013-04-12 12:43
<darkx> 身為 awesome 愛用者，不是應該自己寫自己的 applet.lua 嘛XD
<roylez> iMadper`: 截图看看
<helsinki> %ba
<helsinki> ^k^
<darkx> ^q^
<ikk-> darkx: 难度很大
<darkx> wiki 有很多範例的
<ikk-> darkx: 如果能用ruby写 applet 就好了啊
<darkx> 你需要哪些應用先網上搜?
<darkx> lua 沒那麼難吧 lol
<ikk-> darkx: 要花时间学习
<lvlingli> 我喜欢e16
<lvlingli> 可惜被ubuntu抛弃了
<darkx> 我沒特別花時間學習，看著 wiki 慢慢改也弄出了一些小工具
<ikk-> darkx: 下次写个tool, 一键转换 gnome applet => awesome applet
<darkx> 交給大牛您了！
<ikk-> ..
<ikk-> lvlingli: e17 ?
<lvlingli> e16
<lvlingli> 不是e17
<lvlingli> ikk-: e16比e17稳定得多
<iMadper`> roylez: 巨丑
<ikk-> lvlingli: e17 会崩溃？
<lvlingli> ikk-: 你没遇到过？
<ikk-> lvlingli: 我用的少
<lvlingli> ikk-: 以前经常崩溃  现在正式版了 不知道怎么样
<lvlingli> ikk-: 用一些特定的功能时  就崩溃
<darkx> http://upsilon.cc/~zack/hacking/software/gnome-awesome-applet/
<^k^> darkx ... ⇪ stefano zacchiroli home page
<darkx> ikk-: why not try this ?
<lvlingli> ikk-: e16最对我胃口了  资源占用极少，还有动画，原生支持一些简单的特效
<roylez> iMadper`: 渣，果然是渣
<ikk-> darkx: 好的
<darkx> 沒細看，不過似乎 fit 您的需求
<roylez> iMadper`: kindle touch用的是awesome...
<helsinki> roylez: 看不出來啊
<roylez> helsinki: http://www.mail-archive.com/awesome@naquadah.org/msg05102.html
<^k^> roylez ⇪ t: Awesome wm in Kindle Touch!
<lvlingli> 那kindle no touch用的是啥
<lvlingli> 求大神解答
<piggybox> roylez:  长知识了
<happyaron> lvlingli: kindle 4
<roylez> piggybox: 用这个做UI太省力了
<lvlingli> 我能ssh到kindle上
<lvlingli> 怎么看它用的啥wm
<ikk-> lvlingli: ls /etc/xdg/autostart
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<huntxu> gfrog: rpm的文件依賴怎麽處理
<gfrog> huntxu: 哈？
<huntxu> gfrog: 裝rpm說需要某個文件的依賴
<huntxu> gfrog: 那文件我手動扔在一個地方的
<ikk-> huntxu: rpm install apt-get
<huntxu> ikk-: ?
<lvlingli> 哟西
<ikk-> huntxu: 安装 apt-get 工具
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，先--nodeps 装上，然后把那个文件放到该放的地方
<huntxu> ikk-: 裝來幹嘛
<gfrog> huntxu: 估计就能搞定了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 要的就是nodeps =.=
<gfrog> huntxu: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 早说。。。 乃描述的太复杂了。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 不對，我用的是yum
<huntxu> gfrog: 只能rpm?
<gfrog> huntxu: yumdownload回来，rpm --nodeps装之
<huntxu> gfrog: 不是號稱yum很智能咩。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: yum localinstall的
<gfrog> huntxu: 再智能，丫的数据库里没有的玩意也没辙。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 换rpm，yum不能忽略依赖
<huntxu> gfrog: 關鍵是我看那個spec裏沒那個被依賴的文件相關的信息
<gfrog> huntxu: localinstall的时候装了其他的依赖包里有依赖那个文件吧？
<gfrog> huntxu: 哪个包依赖断了就手工安装哪个包，然后yum就不管它了。
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似都是一個spec出來的多個
<huntxu> gfrog: 好主意
<gfrog> huntxu: ikk- 目测apt-get依赖断了也得这么干。
<gfrog> ikk-: apt不是救世主
<happyaron> gfrog: 手工装完以后apt还管
<happyaron> gfrog: yum就是比apt挫……
<ikk-> apt 有点人工智能
<happyaron> 这话……
<gfrog> happyaron: apt还木搞定delta package，lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 其实有啦，只是没人愿意动手往main archive上搞
<gfrog> happyaron: dpkg忽略依赖装上的包，apt还会报依赖错误？
<happyaron> gfrog: http://debdelta.debian.net/
<^k^> happyaron ⇪ t: debdelta Home Page
<happyaron> gfrog: y
<gfrog> happyaron: 那就是缺依赖还要强制装怎么办？
<gfrog> happyaron: 没应用等于没有，lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 每天的delta rpm能帮我省下至少三分之一的下载量。 多的时候能省下80%
<happyaron> gfrog: dpkg -i 直接装啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 装完apt不还报错么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 教育网无感觉……
<happyaron> gfrog: deb系统就是不允许破坏依赖关系，破坏了就自己管自己的
<happyaron> gfrog: apt和aptitude会给出一个方案把破坏的依赖关系修复
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧，弱爆。那只能自己造个包解决依赖了？
<happyaron> gfrog: y 但其实我没遇到需要那样的时候
<lvlingli> [root@kindle root]# ls /etc/xdg/autostart
<lvlingli> ls: /etc/xdg/autostart: No such file or directory
<ikk-> 没遇到过, ubuntu安逸
<ikk-> lvlingli: ps -e f | grep awesome
<gfrog> happyaron: 用main archive自然不会遇到啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 软件够多，版本够用
 * gfrog 好吧，看来还是fedora的package maintainer不靠谱
<happyaron> :)
<gfrog> happyaron: ipython竟然能绕一圈依赖到texlive上去。。。
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<gfrog> happyaron: 乃说这得打多少杆子才能拍上？ 八杆子肯定不够。
<lvlingli> 23562 pts/0    S+     0:00          \_ grep awesome
<happyaron> gfrog: 你看看spec就知道了……
<ikk-> lvlingli: 那肯定是 awesome 了
<happyaron> gfrog: 是不是recommends的？
<huntxu> gfrog: 我那天已經吐槽過一起
<lvlingli> 果然也是awesome
<huntxu> gfrog: ipython依賴texlive
<gfrog> huntxu: 我自己造了个包把依赖断开了。
<ikk-> lvlingli: 不对。。这个是 grep
<happyaron> 用RH系的人要用啥还是自己从头比编译吧
<happyaron> 用什么yum
<happyaron> 好吧又地图炮了
<airead> zx
<airead> 什么是地图炮
<^k^> : define:地图炮 http://g.cn 原为超级机器人大战中的武器的类型之一。该类型武器不是典型的瞄准某个敌人攻击 ，而是以自机为中心，在战场上只要是与自机的距离在地图炮武器的射程范围内的 ...
<lvlingli> ikk-: ？？
<gfrog> happyaron: spec能写recomments？ 我以为只有requires呢。。
<ikk-> lvlingli: 这个是你输入的 | grep awesome
<happyaron> gfrog: 记得是能的，rpm我了解也极少
<lvlingli> ikk-: 那咋看dm呢
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ubuntu,debian下笔记本屏幕亮度问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419436 笔记本配置： 联想昭阳k29 i3-3110m 集成hd4000显卡 在debian wheezy，ubuntu 13.04下都尝试了，fn热键可以调节亮度，但是亮度不够亮，跟win7下的最大亮度相差甚远； 在debian wheezy下这么修改过，在gru …
<ikk-> lvlingli: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<tenzu> 哼哼
<lvlingli> ikk-: no such file or directory
<ikk-> lvlingli: 那就不知道了。。。
<lvlingli> ikk-: 好吧
<gfrog> huntxu: 本来想给你ipython那个依赖问题的包的。。 结果koji不给力，打不开了 @_@
<huntxu> gfrog: 我無所謂，公司的機器
<imtxc> adam8157, 膜拜
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<adam8157> iOpera: 那鼠标确实略小, 不过还好
<imtxc> 北京居然只有一家有卖 filco 的
<adam8157> imtxc: 淘宝啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕铛铛
<adam8157> gfrog: 23"的monitor略大
<gfrog> adam8157: 大毛儿，我都想搞30的imac
<adam8157> gfrog: 12" -> 23" 猛地不大习惯
<adam8157> gfrog: 拿了cherry, 在办公室啪啪啪感觉真好 
<imtxc> 当当每天过来炫富啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃找到办公室炮友了？ 还啪啪啪。。。
<imtxc> adam8157,  再跪一次
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 13.04的惊喜，终于认出我的ATI了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419439 已经不記得了，好像有三四个版本无法认出我的ATI芯片的显卡，今天试用一下13.04每日构建版，居然认出来了，毫不犹豫，马上安装这每日构建版。 我的blender就等着它的驱动呢。苦等了两年，日子终 …
<ikk-> 19"够用了
<huntxu> adam8157: 23"分辨率多少
<adam8157> huntxu: 1920x1080
<ikk-> 显卡负担重
<ikk-> 不高嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 自從到這公司一直用這個分辨率
<adam8157> huntxu: 羡慕, 我用了三个月x230办公
<huntxu> adam8157: 都是本鋪大顯示器
<huntxu> adam8157: 台面機器只ssh
<adam8157> huntxu: 今天终于如此了, 配上茶轴cherry和无线鼠标 思密达啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 我不舍得把rosewill拿來
<adam8157> huntxu: 再买一个
<tenzu> adam8157: 你在办公室啪啪啪！
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒錢
<huntxu> adam8157: 大屏+awesome+cherry=溫拿
<tenzu> huntxu: 大屏+win7等于啥？
<huntxu> tenzu: 有360嗎
<adam8157> tenzu: 键盘啦
<tenzu> huntxu: 还没，我现在去装一个
<tenzu> adam8157: 我才不信
<ikk-> ubuntu有没有显卡灰度，对比度，rgb 调节软件？
<imtxc> adam8157, 无线鼠标? 乃不是 awesome 么
<adam8157> imtxc: awesome又不能完全不用鼠标
<adam8157> imtxc: browser啥的 
<imtxc> adam8157, 你在x230上也用awesome?
<adam8157> imtxc: sure
<imtxc> 12寸  怎么平铺
<iMadper`> imtxc: 平铺, 更节省空间. 
<imtxc> iMadper`, 带尾巴了? 
 * iMadper` 昨天上了用了gnome-shell, 下午用了kde, 果断受不了, 换回平铺了. 
<iMadper`> imtxc: 额. 
<imtxc> onlylove, 刚去了,移动补卡不要钱啊  友爱
<iMadper`> amazon.cn 挂了?
<onlylove> imtxc: 有要钱的有不要钱的，忘了，反正我家就是有家要钱的，sim30
<imtxc> iMadper`, 没有
<imtxc> onlylove, 现在不要钱,全自助
<iMadper`> 好了又
<onlylove> imtxc: 自助？可以自助换micro不，我不想剪卡
<imtxc> onlylove, 没看,应该可以的吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 我不理解那个自助啥意思
<imtxc> onlylove, 就是你进去不用问人完全自己在机器上操作了 
<imtxc> onlylove, 当然了,是在扫地大妈的辅助下完成  
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，这么方便？
<imtxc> onlylove, 恩呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 更省空间啊, 你也可以不平铺啊 full screen就是了
<onlylove> imtxc: 都要填啥信息，实在不行，我找个营业厅看看去
<imtxc> onlylove, 啥都不用填啊  
<onlylove> imtxc: 那是你卡坏了吧……
<imtxc> onlylove, 刷身份证 
<imtxc> onlylove, 你就说你的也坏了啊  怕什么
<imtxc> onlylove, 噢  错了 要信息  要你的卡的 6 位密码
<onlylove> 刷身份证……还是要信息……唉，我的身份证不是我的，我还是自己动手看看买个新卡用剪刀吧
<maven__> 想下个ghost的xp装虚拟机 哪里还有不错的ghost洒在啊
<maven__> 下载啊
<imtxc> onlylove, 不需要卡里面的信息和你的身份证对号
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 网络安装ubuntu 12.04 LTS 在u盘，可以么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419440 详细说说方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ojfsz — 2013-04-12 14:21
<maven__> 想下个ghost的xp装虚拟机 哪里还有不错的ghost下载啊
<lee__> 在了
<imtxc> iMadper`, 卖99键盘的大捞两天没在线,桌急啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> iMadper`, 不过我看评测里面,这东西的做工也很一般啊.
<iMadper`> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3.w1270294584.56.uRkUSW&id=21143012769
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ 全新 机械键盘ALPS轴,A款 (仅售：138元,键帽永不掉色),-淘宝网
<iMadper`> imtxc: 做工? 很一般呀
<imtxc> iMadper`, 恩
<iMadper`> imtxc: 难道挑键盘还看做工?
<imtxc> ALPSè½´?
<iMadper`> imtxc: 恩. 
<iMadper`> imtxc: alps的电子元件很牛逼的. 最好的电位器就是他们家的.
<imtxc> iMadper`, 这个键盘目有听过啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: 同没听过.
<imtxc> iMadper`, 而且键位很惊人
<iMadper`> imtxc: 恩. 
<lee__> 雷蛇不是挺好的吗？
<iMadper`> imtxc: \ 键.
<iMadper`> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.112.Jde6Kq&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=3265833170&pvid=519b75eb-0351-4247-a40f-709b61c58d07&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ 全新原装 HP SK-2502键盘 (8115哪有可比)-淘宝网
 * imtxc 赞 iMadper`   什么都能找到啊
<iMadper`> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.105.lyuVty&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=3401379702&pvid=d9e2db5a-6153-47ec-95ff-d7b9bb6e6236&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=  这个, 也是kt做的键盘, 跟ltd同一个厂子的. 很赞.
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ 全新 HP 键盘C3757B 101键（KT代工，灯在键上）墨西哥产-淘宝网
<imtxc> 这又不是压力分区了
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm下audacious不显示窗口的解决方法,需要的可以参考一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419441 用fvwm之后,audacious的窗口经常不显示出来. 用下面的命令也不行 Code: audacious -m 不知道有没有其他人遇到这个问题,把解决方法发一下,需要的可以参考一下 显示不出来的原因是au …
<iMadper`> imtxc: 恩. 不过我喜欢灯在键冒上面的. 
<iMadper`> imtxc: 之前有个focus 003. 
<imtxc> iMadper`, 全是古董+妖货
<imtxc> 没一个正常键位  或者以前键盘就这样?
<iMadper`> imtxc: 你懂什么? 薄膜键盘大规模生产的今天, 好键盘都是以前做的. 
<iMadper`> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.105.lyuVty&scm=1007.77.0.0&id=3401379702&pvid=d9e2db5a-6153-47ec-95ff-d7b9bb6e6236&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=   这个不正常吗?!?!!?!
<imtxc> iMadper`, 好吧, 没可爱的win键,快捷键不方便 我就攒钱che r r y 了  或者你的那个钢板青  超死他们
<iMadper`> imtxc: 别买带钢板的. 
<imtxc> iMadper`, why filco 不就带钢板么
<iMadper`> imtxc: 太吵.
<imtxc> 茶轴还行吧
<imtxc> 青带钢板估计就过分了
<iMadper`> 钢板的声音, 比青轴大...
<imtxc> .... iMadper` 那 他们还推荐 filco 来者
<iMadper> 不知道. 你自己去玩玩就知道了. 
<imtxc> iMadper, 昨天玩 filco 和 cherry 了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你喜欢啥就买啥呗.
<imtxc> iMadper, 哼  都喜欢 买俩 一个家里用 一个厂里用
<iMadper> 买个40%键盘, 天天背着多好. imtxc 
 * imtxc 快快膜拜我  老烧出现了
<imtxc> iMadper, KBC?
 * imtxc 买了三个键盘 开心了, 去干活
<adam8157> imtxc: 三个????
<imtxc> adam8157, YY 一下..........
 * adam8157 下周要买个DisplayPort的线, VGA效果不佳 cc iMadper imtxc huntxu 
<imtxc> 家里一个 厂里一个 路上背一个
<imtxc> adam8157, 不要烧了
<imtxc> adam8157, 你最终买的什么显示器
<adam8157> imtxc: 飞利浦
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛铛壕，有办法把一个git commit按文件快速拆成几个么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 还DP，壕。
<adam8157> gfrog: format-patch, 然后vim
<gfrog> adam8157: 有gaoji方法不？
<gfrog> adam8157: 几百个文件啊，挨个改要死人了。
<imtxc> gfrog, 雇人帮你改
<gfrog> imtxc: 10块钱，你来不？
<imtxc> gfrog, 键盘送我 我帮你改
<adam8157> gfrog: no idea...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的fctix输入法突然启动了两个 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419443 截图 - 2013年04月12日 - 14时54分17秒.png 以前是启动一个，后来它的设置没有用，我就觉得很奇怪。然后我在随桌面启动那添加了一个命令fcitx。 导致现在有两个fcitx启动一样。正常使用没有问题，只 …
<gfrog> imtxc: 这有俩dell，乃随便挑
<imtxc> gfrog, .........
<adam8157> gfrog: 写个脚本, rebase的时候exec去
<maven__> 哪里下载xp啊 
<imtxc> maivel, 下载XP违法
<abinez> 想买个VPN用用
<abinez> 我原来用的VPN过期了
<abinez> ofan: 你不是有VPN卖么
<abinez> 弄一个给我吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 你的顯示器有dp？
<abinez> 谁有VPN卖的
<adam8157> huntxu: 有, 还有音箱, 可以通过dp传音频
<abinez> 吱一声啊
<imtxc> abinez, o fan 
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠
<huntxu> adam8157: 啥牌子
<adam8157> huntxu: http://item.jd.com/681403.html
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 【飞利浦231P4QPYKES】飞利浦（Philips）231P4QPYKES 23英寸IPS宽屏LED背光液晶显示器【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imtxc> abinez, 或者我可以在VPS上卖一个给你~~~
<adam8157> huntxu: 飞利浦
<adam8157> ofan: 来生意了
<abinez> imtxc: 他没应声
<imtxc> 反正好久没见 ofan 了 
<huntxu> adam8157: 我之前那台飛利浦被別人拿去了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在是渣渣的AOC。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 我更喜欢dell啊, 但是老板让买这个...
<abinez> adam8157: 你有VPN么
<adam8157> abinez: 有
<abinez> 弄一个给我
<abinez> 借我用用
<huntxu> adam8157: 顯示器讓我挑的話還是三星。。。
<abinez> 显示器要买LG的
<adam8157> huntxu: 必须dell
<imtxc> adam8157, 来来来  这里
<imtxc> adam8157, 发错了
<imtxc> abinez, 来来来这里
<abinez> adam8157: DELL果然是程序猿的专用显示器
<abinez> imtxc: 你有VPN？
<abinez> 速度快么
<imtxc> abinez, 必需有哇 快哇  你要下载么
<abinez> 我用来登录SKYPE的英文网站
<abinez> 现在没有VPN，老是被跳转到TOM的网站上
<imtxc> abinez, 那当然可以...
<abinez> 多少钱
<abinez> 跟你买一个
<imtxc> 抢o fan 的生意  就用他的价吧
<abinez> ofan: 睡着了？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<imtxc> 回点VPS的血
<adam8157> 消费级最好的显示器就是apple和dell啊, 什么三星lg都一边去啊
<imtxc> LG 不是已垃圾TN面板出名么
<adam8157> bluezd: 忙工作呢?
<iOpera> 消费级的蛋蛋
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • libmms 怎么使用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419444 有没有用过 libmms 的，libmms 如何使用？在网上没找到它的例子，求帮助，谢谢！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jouyouwen — 2013-04-12 15:18
<adam8157> iOpera: 原来无线鼠标默认送一个电池, 白买了那个南孚
<bluezd> adam8157: ... 哈哈　我的送了两块
<bluezd> adam8157: 你买的哪款啊
<nyfair> 求教个问题，一pic host网站，默认访问时url都是类似123abccba321_s.png的，我想把地址后面的_s改成_l，有什么推荐的方法？
<adam8157> bluezd: 罗技m215
<adam8157> bluezd: amazon卖81.9 屌丝级的无线鼠标
<nyfair> 昨天说键盘，今天怎么就鼠标了？
<adam8157> nyfair: 摸摸妹子
<imtxc> nyfair, 因为已经买到键盘了
 * bluezd 又到周五了，让我欢喜让我忧啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 你买的啥啊
<imtxc> adam8157, 忍者  
<adam8157> imtxc: 羡慕啊!!!!!!
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥轴? 侧刻印?
 * imtxc 卖耳机的钱一分没剩下.....
<adam8157> imtxc: 87?
<imtxc> adam8157, 黑茶  侧刻的
<imtxc> 87
<bluezd> imtxc: how much ?
<adam8157> imtxc: 我擦, 我最想买的一款啊!!!!
<bluezd> 899?
<imtxc> 899....
<imtxc> .
<adam8157> imtxc: 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * adam8157 拜两位忍者 bluezd imtxc 
<bluezd> adam8157: 壕赶快买个把，你半天就挣回来了
<imtxc> adam8157,  你买这个连半天工资都不用,我要办个月
<nyfair> 你们这些坏淫，谁来回答下我的问题
 * adam8157 我要有这么高薪水肯定买了就
<imtxc> adam8157, 你不是一月已经2W刀了么
<adam8157> nyfair: vimperator 按大O修改
<adam8157> imtxc: 月薪几千而已啊
<imtxc> 上次听说你拍婚纱就花了好多  adam8157 
<bluezd> adam8157: 羡慕嫉妒啊
<adam8157> imtxc: fuck off
<bluezd> adam8157: 啊？　拍婚纱？
<imtxc> lol
 * bluezd 什么情况
<imtxc> 深藏功与名
 * adam8157 非投机的赚过的最快的一次, 20分钟1200羊
<nyfair> adam8157: 你妹！这算啥方案
<adam8157> nyfair: grasemonkey script咯
<imtxc> adam8157, 20分钟,那你还不入HHKB, 也就一柱香的工夫
<adam8157> imtxc: 就那么一次
<bluezd> adam8157: 求快速赚大钱的方法
<nyfair> adam8157: 我写过啊，但是还是会先加载_s的，然后加载到一半动态替换成_l，感觉治标不治本
 * imtxc 求门路
<nyfair> adam8157: 或者你给我写个高级点的油猴脚本
<adam8157> nyfair: 你的思路不对, 不是去改当前的url, 是去改链进来之前的
<roylez> adam8157: 你干啥赚的？给肥婆揉脚的么？
<iMadper> roylez: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac501841
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 新一代的神曲诞生了！《小白脸》一起来膜拜吧 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<nyfair> adam8157: 不会，你给我写一个
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 深藏功与名. 
<roylez> iMadper: 貌似听过
 * gfrog 求带走啊。 cc adam8157 
 * bluezd 求带走啊。 cc adam8157 
<bluezd> roylez: 求快速赚大钱的方法
 * imtxc 求收留 求带走 cc  gfrog bluezd adam8157 roylez nyfair 
<adam8157> nyfair: 我没写过 lol
<lucky_> 有人用过osdlyric吗？
<gfrog> imtxc: 别cc我，我没门路
<bluezd> adam8157: 给富婆揉脚了你？　
 * adam8157 求带到US, CA或者AU啊
<imtxc> gfrog, 你骑车队伍里面不认识富婆么
<gfrog> roylez: bluezd: adam8157揉脚需要20分钟？
 * iMadper lyf. 
<gfrog> imtxc: 擦，婆都没有，还富呢
<gfrog> imtxc: 有富态的爷们，你要不？
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐有好事儿没
<bluezd> gfrog: 可能不止揉脚
<roylez> adam8157: 木有
 * gfrog gfrog_working
<adam8157> roylez: pm你了
<roylez> adam8157: 啥？
<lucky_> 有人用过osdlyric吗？
 * bluezd Power Management, Process 
<adam8157> roylez: private message 你的eng退化了, 最近不开会了?
<roylez> adam8157: 懒得开了
<adam8157> roylez: ...
 * bluezd PM 有 N 多意思啊
<imtxc> 恩恩  拍卖
 * adam8157 今天没有tbbt 不开心
<adam8157> gfrog_working: bluezd http://www.anquan.org/recruit/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: 首席淫秽色情鉴定官 - 安全联盟
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<lucky_> 你们在ubuntu下都用什么下载工具啊？
<iMadper> lucky_: downthemall
<palomino|wth> downthemall+lftp+axel+wget
<imtxc> ..... adam8157 女孩也没了...
<lucky_> iMadper: 这个可以下载ed2k的文件吗？
<lainme> downthemall
<lainme> lucky_: no
<iMadper> lucky_: amule 下ed2k
<palomino|wth> 下ed2k请用amule或者那个啥...
<palomino|wth> mldonkey
<adam8157> downthemall+lftp+axel+wget+xunlei_lixian
 * imtxc 陶宝冲钻之后我就不买东西了......
<adam8157> downthemall+lftp+axel+wget+transmission+xunlei_lixian
<palomino|wth> amule建议用amulegui+amuledaemon
 * iMadper 这么麻烦... 还是我大win7好用. 直接跑迅雷.
<lucky_> 我的amule怎么一直是等待的状态呢？
<palomino|wth> 没连上kad或者server吧
<iMadper> lucky_: 链接上服务器类没?
<iOpera> adam8157: 啥。送的电池，不都是笸箩货嘛。
<iMadper> lucky_: kad连上没?
<lucky_> 让我找着
<adam8157> iOpera: 送的笸箩货也可以撑一年啊
<helsinki> deluge?
<imtxc> iMadper, 你丫er c 啊  怎么大win 7 了
<palomino|wth> 额，我用deluge
<iMadper> helsinki: deluge能下在ed2k?
<iOpera> adam8157: 希望吧。否则直接丢了。
<palomino|wth> 不能
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫emacs是linux only的?
<palomino|wth> 下bt用deluge..
<iOpera> 啥键盘。 adam8157
<helsinki> iMadper: 不能，只能下bt
<imtxc> iMadper, 你丫win 下不是 mirc么
<adam8157> iOpera: cherry g80-3000黑色茶轴
<iOpera> palomino|wth|wtf
<iMadper> imtxc: emacs是信仰, 懂?
<adam8157> iMadper: 乖
<palomino|wth> ... iOpera 
<roylez> palomino|wth: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac622047
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 保加利亚妖王azis在美国 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<lucky_> iMadper: 没脸上去哎。怎么办？
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|wth
<palomino|wth> 上班看不了视频
<iMadper> lucky_: 连个server, 不丢人...
<iOpera> 蛮大的。 adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<iOpera> palomino|wth: lol
<roylez> palomino|wth: 破马|无头魂
<helsinki> 。。
<palomino|wth> 50多人用1.5m adsl... iOpera 
<lucky_> iMadper: 怎么链接呢？
<roylez> palomino|wth: 破马|玩逃婚
<iMadper> palomino|wth: 那你就该开20线程的bt. 
<adam8157> palomino|wth: 破马|窝头含
<iOpera> adam8157: 有点丑。你欣赏水平不行。
<palomino|wth> = =
<iOpera> palomino|wth: 啥公司，这么穷
<adam8157> iOpera: 大气
<palomino|working> 小公司
<iOpera> adam8157: 好吧
<iMadper> lucky_: 找个节点文件呗
<sjd_zeus> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-pTsnUxdT75Q/UWeCY3jwTLI/AAAAAAABs5k/xlHLc_UcmOw/w497-h373/608eaa9fgw1e3m7ee7lkyj.jpg
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 弱爆了.
<bluezd> adam8157: 为啥要求在 20-35 岁之间
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 你不觉的, 那东西, 跟鸟巢, 一阴一阳嘛?
<iMadper> bluezd: 太老了, 怕你工作猝死呀
<sjd_zeus> iMadper, 你太邪恶了
<bluezd> iMadper: 但是老了有经验啊
<lucky_> iMadper: 我是在百度上复制的ed2k地址，然后直接粘贴在emule上了，然后就从上午等到下午都没变化
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * imtxc 你们都在谈论什么 我看不懂
<lucky_> iMadper: 我该怎么办呢？
<roylez> lucky_: 你下啥呢？
<palomino|working> 如果是罕见的文件是常事儿 lucky_ 
<palomino|working> 你下个av试试.. lucky_ 
<lucky_> roylez: 操作系统革命
<iMadper> lucky_: server那一栏, 填写: http://gruk.org/server.met.gz
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iMadper> lucky_: 问题太多, 不如换回win7.
<roylez> lucky_: 这玩意显然没人愿意下啊
<sjd_zeus> 什么问题太多呢
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: lol~
<iMadper> bluezd: 不如你. 
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 遇到太多解决不了的问题,  就换回win7吧. 
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 仨基蛋_宙斯
<bluezd> iMadper: 这个职位真的挺诱人的，工资也还不错
 * bluezd 求内推！
<iMadper> 撒娇帝好不好?! roylez 你别乱起名字
<sjd_zeus> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-4-bjH9YuJ6Y/UWeD5whD_aI/AAAAAAABCck/WwJIvXWkXFs/w497-h373/smile%2Bwhen%2Byou%2Bhappy.png
<iMadper> bluezd: 是呀. 
<pity> screen 连接中的会话能改名吗？就像改成 screen -S xxx 这样的
<imtxc> bluezd, iMadper 这个工作不好干啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<nyfair> 干嘛不用渣雷离线？
<lucky_> iMadper: 我打开你给我那个地址出现乱码了
<bluezd> imtxc: 有啥不好干的，有个规范就行了呗
<imtxc> bluezd, iMadper 漏掉一根毛没打上马被看见就罚款
<bluezd> ......
<huntxu> iMadper: XML::RPC會？
<lucky_> roylez: 昨天听人说的。今天想下载下来看看
<iMadper> lucky_: 不是让你下载. 是让你贴在amule那里.
<iMadper> huntxu: 这东西需要会? 
<nyfair> 度娘离线现在是免费的，腾讯的貌似等级高也是免费的，渣雷春节时送过免费会员
<iMadper> huntxu: 直接改别人的不行吗?
<roylez> lucky_: 坚持用就好了，不用windows，过俩月自然觉得一切正常了
<lucky_> nyfair: ubuntu下面也有迅雷吗？
<nyfair> lucky_: 网页版
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦, 你说perl模块儿呀.... 没用过. 
<lucky_> roylez:lol... 我不想换回去哎。每天都在学习中
<huntxu> iMadper: .
<iMadper> huntxu: 我是ruby用户. 
<nyfair> lucky_: 为什么要学习这种东西，生活中用得到么？
<iMadper> lucky_: ...
<roylez> iMadper: 丫这就是ruby用户了？
<iMadper> lucky_: amule, 点 networks
<iMadper> roylez: 地地道道的ruby用户!
<nyfair> windows上装个MLdonkey不是也很方便么
<iMadper> roylez: 从perl转过来用ruby的用户, 才是地道的ruby用户. 
<iMadper> lucky_: 然后有个servers的框框, 把我刚给你的地址填写进去, 敲会车. 
<roylez> iMadper: 喷perl的ruby用户才是真的ruby用户
<iMadper> roylez: ruby的创始人也曾是perl的拥护者吧.
<roylez> iMadper: 吹吧
<nyfair> matz怎么可能拥护perl？
<lucky_> iMadper: 我的amule都是中文的
<nyfair> 11区人的德性，一厨顶十黑
<lucky_> iMadper: 我点开网络选项里面有个节点，把你给我的这个地址贴在上面回车是不是就行了？
 * imtxc 到现在没有用电驴成功下载过文件....
 * nyfair 到现在只有用渣雷成功下载过电驴的文件
<iOpera> 啥热门片子？
<iOpera> 给magnet
 * CyrusYzGTt 用mldonkey成功下载过电驴的文件
 * nyfair 用mldonkey找文件然后塞给渣雷离线
<lucky_> 我还是不下载，貌似百度有在线观看的
 * adam8157 很久没有下过ed2k了, bt和magnet赛高
 * nyfair bt和magnet不是一个东西么？
<iMadper> roylez: يېقىنقى ئۆزگەرتىشلەر
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper
<nyfair> iMadper: 泰国妖怪西奈
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iMadper
<iMadper> lucky_: 然后要链接到server才行. 
<iOpera> iMadper: 你是形容乐乐是一堆蛇？
<^k^> roylez: .. ..
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ^k^
<iOpera> 推荐动画片啊
<iMadper> roylez: يېقىنقى ئۆزگەرتىشلەر
<roylez> iOpera: 野蛮人罗纳尔
<lucky_> iMadper: 我没找到server这个选项。我放弃了
<iMadper> lucky_: 放弃是个好选择. 
<nyfair> iOpera: 彩虹小马
<lucky_> iMadper: 我上次用emule下载一个win7的镜像。到现在都还没找到
<jaalto> iMadper: Hello, can I still ask a favor from you :-)are you still available :-)
<iMadper> jaalto: sure!
<iMadper> jaalto: what can I do for you?
<iMadper> lucky_: ....
<jaalto> iMadper: I've tried to contact the Milanoo.com for several hours today and they close 17.30 and I don't seem to get through.
<iOpera> nyfair: 你这太小了的。 roylez 的可能还成
<alvin_rxg> Title: Milanoo - Best deal fashion clothing global shopping mall, specialize in wedding, special occasi ... (@ milanoo.com *FROM* Milanoo.com)
<gfrog_working> jaalto: hi, have you found your pkg? lol
<jaalto> gfrog_working: Yes, all thanks to iMadper. Extraordinary help.
<gfrog_working> jaalto: cool.
<lucky_>  你们用什么下载歌曲啊？
<adam8157> jaalto is asking if iMadper available. I KNOW SOMETHING
<nyfair> lucky_: www.astost.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 梦幻旋律论坛 (@ astost.com)
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ...
 * adam8157 just joking
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 编译snapper出错，谁碰到过同样问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419446 在 LinuxMint 14（和Ubuntu 12.10是一样的） 编译 snapper（OpenSuse上的btrfs快照管理实用程序） ## 先安装依赖软件包 libtool libdbus-1-dev libboost1.50-dev libboost-thread1.50-dev libxml2-dev zlib1g-dev ## 下载源代码、编译 …
 * nyfair yawn
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 
<jaalto> iMadper: You all have been very helpful in this channel. I'm amazed.
<iMadper> jaalto: :-)
<imtxc> iMadper, 刚看到有人用完键盘还用盖子盖上.... 
<iMadper> jaalto: so, do you need me call to milanoo.com?
<lucky_> nyfair: 你这个要会员才能登陆，我就不注册了
<alvin_rxg> Title: Milanoo - Best deal fashion clothing global shopping mall, specialize in wedding, special occasi ... (@ milanoo.com)
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 这有啥奇怪，翻盖手机都那样。
<imtxc> 甚至有人用布袋子装起来....
<iMadper> jaalto: or what else I can do for you?
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 还是翻盖手机
<iMadper> imtxc: 都是垃圾. 我方便面都洒进去了!
<imtxc> gfrog_working, ...这键盘不防烟灰不防水么
<iOpera> imtxc: 。
<jaalto> iMadper: A sec. I'll formulate it.
<gfrog_working> imtxc: 三防翻盖手机
<imtxc> .........
<imtxc> 专业 gfrog_working 
<nyfair> lucky_: 那里有人自抓的，能捞到稀有货
<roylez> gfrog_working: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac621639
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 【超狂欢】LOVE&JOY舞蹈【半裸】 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iOpera> 有软摸摸，键盘最好清理了。
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 神
<iOpera> roylez: 你的视频？
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 我猜乃在说皮老虎
<bluezd> iMadper is not available exactly
<iMadper> iOpera: 软摸摸, 啥东西?
<roylez> iOpera: 软摸摸渣渣，弄不干净
<iMadper> bluezd: ... 
<gfrog_working> bluezd: wow, he's yours?
<imtxc> iMadper, 进去方便面还能用?
<iOpera>  软摸摸啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: 当然了, 更好用了!
<bluezd> gfrog_working: ......
<bluezd> gfrog_working: yours
<iOpera> 粘呼呼的
<iMadper> gfrog_working: bluezd 你们gaoji去...
<imtxc> bluezd, 不撸  求 filco 保养功略~
<gfrog_working> bluezd: I don't know if iMadper is available.
<imtxc> lol
<bluezd> imtxc: 放在盒里不用，就看
<iOpera> 需要保养的，。。。
<imtxc> bluezd, 那得搞个水晶盒子
<bluezd> gfrog_working: 他有妹子
 * bluezd 茶轴是什么感觉，为什么很多人喜欢茶轴？
<jaalto> iMadper: Still a sec, I'm writing the instructions....
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃可以过来试试感脚
<iMadper> jaalto: ok. :-)
<imtxc> bluezd, 你不是茶么?
<bluezd> imtxc: 我是青轴
<nyfair> iOpera: why? I think my little pony is in god tier
<iMadper> bluezd: 你去试试 gfrog_working 的感觉就知道了
<imtxc> 青轴声音好听
<nyfair> iOpera: how about south park?
<bluezd> imtxc: 是啊，啪啪的
 * gfrog_working oops, forget meeting.
<sjd_zeus> bbs.musicool.cn
<gfrog_working> bluezd: 乃们都在办公室啪啪啪， adam8157 
<alvin_rxg> Title: AAC音乐下载,无损音乐,M4A,炫音音乐论坛 总有一种声音能打动你！ - (@ musicool.cn)
<nyfair> iMadper: gfrog_working是啪啪啪的感觉？
<iOpera> 。
<iMadper> nyfair: 哦... 
<iOpera> gfrog_working: 你这yy的家伙
<sjd_zeus> 用机械键盘玩mud才叫爽
<imtxc> 青轴是打字机的声音啊,
<gfrog_working> iOpera: 乃去看 adam8157 的log
<jaalto> iMadper: Can you open this http://sync.in/jaalto
<^k^> jaalto ... ⇪ Sync.in: jaalto
 * bluezd 谁知道怎么彩色打印 man page
<iMadper> jaalto: yes.
<CyrusYzGTt> .. f19又跳票了
<iOpera> 蛋蛋在办公室啪啪？
<imtxc> 哪有怕怕怕  bluezd  gfrog_working adam8157 乃们经常gao ji 都忘了帕帕帕的声音了....
<roylez> bluezd: 打印机打印？
<bluezd> roylez: 对
<jaalto> iMadper: Can you read it, I mean is there anything I should explain better?
<roylez> bluezd: 财主
<ikk-> 怕怕怕 是一种音乐
<nyfair> hey gays, you gotta be trolling here
<iMadper> jaalto: I'm reading it. two minutes. 
 * iOpera 知道了，绿帽子是女友被借了，红帽子是男友被借了。 cc  roylez
<jaalto> iMadper: ok
<adam8157> iMadper: 赞
<adam8157> iOpera: 赞
<nyfair> 难道没有小剧场？
<iOpera> adam8157: 你从那出来的。你也跑不了。
<iOpera> lol
<iMadper> jaalto: RMA? 
<imtxc> 研表究明，汉字序顺并不定一影阅响读！事证实明了当你看这完句话之后才发字现都乱是的
<iMadper> jaalto: what does ``RMA handler'' means?
<jaalto> iMadper: It's request for return ID. The Sellers give it to custemers when they return items.
<iMadper> jaalto: I see.
<iMadper> jaalto: one more thing. Will the staff of milanoo speak Chinese?
<iOpera> milanoo是啥
<jaalto> iMadper: "RMA handler" measn that there is specific person who is responsible for the RMA case with id EN130403shoes004
<jaalto> iMadper: I think they all all chinese
<jaalto> iMadper: ... are all chinese
<iMadper> jaalto: ok. Will do it now. :-)
<jaalto> iMadper: your're of great help.
<iMadper> jaalto: :-)
<iMadper> jaalto: will notify you once finished.
<dchxcrow> start to biao English le
<jaalto> iMadper: clear
<nyfair> yooooo
<iOpera> biao 
<iOpera> nnnnd 3台对讲机都被拿走了。
<yoona> 我郁闷了 刚才进聊天室没加CN 进去后全说英文！
<freeflying> iOpera: 送我台吧
<iOpera> 我和崽崽骑车要用的。
<freeflying> 你不是有三个吗
<iOpera> 你拿一个，和空气对讲啊。 lol
<imtxc> iOpera, 对讲机? 不错爱
<iOpera> 公司的。
<imtxc> iOpera, 那东西接收的范围是多大?
<iOpera> 还不拿回来，扣工资，nnnnd
<iOpera> 还比较远，没尺量。
<imtxc> 1km 能收到么
<iOpera> 至少吧。
<imtxc> 很好
<iMadper> adam8157: 刚打电话过去, 直接是英文...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我很淡定的来了一句,  can u speak Chinese?
<iOpera> iMadper: 你口语还这么好啊。
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后我还顺手调戏了一下那个妹子. 
<iMadper> iOpera: 就会这一句!
<iOpera> 。。
<iMadper> iOpera: 在中国畅行无阻. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 打到哪里?
<adam8157> iMadper: 你这句话就是错的
<iOpera> 顺手。这话有问题啊。 iMadper
<adam8157> iMadper: 英文里这种说法是错的
<adam8157> iMadper: 老外都是说 Do you speak blah?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不和can搭配
<iOpera> 这要问ff
<iMadper> adam8157: 就是那个啥网站的电话. 
<iOpera> 或者酷胖
<iMadper> adam8157: gaoji.
<iOpera> 蛋蛋一直高级啊
<iMadper> iOpera: 顺口...
<iOpera> 顺手多好
<iOpera> lol
<iOpera> 你就是顺手惯了。
<iMadper> iOpera: lol~
<iMadper> jaalto: still here?
<jaalto> iMadper: Yes. I just followed up your comments in the WebPad.
<iMadper> jaalto: ok.
<jaalto> iMadper: Great work!
<jaalto> iMadper: How hard it was to get wheels rolling   going n there?
<iMadper> jaalto: Huh? 
<iOpera> 芬兰的？
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^ 是说, 开着去那儿要多久?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何同时使用 无线和有线网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419451 打开无线，有线就不起作用了。无线要上网，有线是公司的内网，两种网络都要啊！ win7下是可以同时使用的…… ubuntu下到底如何配置？求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 noble_out — 2013-04-12 16:45
<jaalto> iMadper: I mean, did you get connected to Logistics? Or did you speak to operator only?
<adam8157> iMadper: 是说从零开始做要多久
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是没理解...
<lucky_> 我用土鳖下载一个一个半小时的电影竟然只用了五分钟就下载好了。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 包括准备工作 搭环境什么的在内 要多久
<bluezd> adam8157: 有什么练英语的东西吗？　(视频音频都好)
<iMadper> adam8157: 和后面的那句话, 能配套吗? 我已经不理解了...
<adam8157> bluezd: skype找个妹子
<adam8157> iMadper: I don't know your context
<bluezd> adam8157: 对哈，有路子．要是找个交英语的妹子那岂不快哉
<nyfair> adam8157: 大大求英文提高手段，我跟阿三扯了一年英语了，至今都不见提高。最可恨的是我说的阿三都懂，阿三说的我只听得懂一半
<iMadper> jaalto: the logistics? do you mean the people who will pick that package up?
<adam8157> nyfair: 你是正常人类 鉴定完毕
<jaalto> iMadper; yes. Those people.
<nyfair> adam8157: me? yes. not Those people
<iMadper> jaalto: no. but the operator will tell the logistics do it today.
<jaalto> iMadper: Ok.
<iMadper> jaalto: have you received a mail?
<nyfair> adam8157: 三哥高帅富，婆罗门属性，那姓氏diaobao了 （dickshit）
<iMadper> jaalto: oh... they modified the time to this week.
<jaalto> iMadper: I just checked the mail. It reads: "(...) they will get your package this week"
<jaalto> iMadper: Excellent work. If I were in need of a sales representative in China, I'd hire you :-)
<iMadper> jaalto: is this week ok? Should I make one more call?
<iMadper> jaalto: :-)
<onlylove> iMadper: 哪里冒出来的老外，又要做手机app？
<jaalto> iMadper: They promised to pick it up TODAY (3 days has passed), so I'd be more in peace if they acted as they promised.
<jaalto> iMadper: The problem I fear is that the China post will return the package if they do not pick it up in time.
<iMadper> jaalto: ok. I'll call the post office.
<jaalto> iMadper: If you could, to let the Post office know that the package will be picked up, so they hold it.
<jaalto> iMadper: thank you for all your hard work !!
<iMadper> jaalto: no one hear the call in postoffice...
<jaalto> iMadper: You are on hold to post office?
<iMadper> jaalto: yes. But no one heard that call. 
<iMadper> jaalto: will do one more time later.
<jaalto> iMadper: Ok. They may be busy at the Post office.
<iMadper> onlylove: 啥手机app?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你俩聊什么呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己看...
<onlylove> iMadper: 我看见package就想软件包
<iMadper> onlylove: 我不懂英文, 我看不懂. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 你一边凉快去，你不懂英文你说的拼音啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 你没看见各种语法错误?!
<iMadper> onlylove: 你没看见刚还有人给我纠正?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我刚来好吧
<iMadper> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> iMadper: 实际上日常聊天偶尔的语法错误不要紧的
<iMadper> onlylove: 我多次没能理解他在说什么. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 亲，有google么，可以搜下
 * adam8157 下单了dp cable
<imtxc> 中文顺序乱都不要紧....
<iMadper> dp线, 还用英文. 
<jaalto> iMadper: Thanks agian for your great help. I hope it all turn ok this time.
<imtxc> 刚才我复制的那句话 我看了两遍  没看出问题来...
<iMadper> jaalto: My pleasure. will ping you once the postoffice give me a feedback.
 * imtxc 刚发现我的dropbox 什么时候变成简体中文了
<jaalto> jaalto: Ok. Please write to the WebPad http://sync.in/jaalto as needed.
<yoona> //echo $ip
<iMadper> jaalto: I see. 
<MeaCu1pa> wtf
<lucky_> 有人知道我电脑上/home/lucky/.amule/Incoming这个目录怎么找啊？我怎么找不到呢？
<palomino|working> ...
<CloudFStrife> 命令行吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: Ctrl + h
<yoona> whois yh
<onlylove> lucky_: cd ~  ls -al |grep amule
<palomino|working> 相信他是用某种文件管理器
<CloudFStrife> ls -alh
<CloudFStrife> 我一直习惯用这个命令
<iMadper> lucky_: 在桌面管理器哪里按 Ctrl + h
<iMadper> ls -alhtr
<onlylove> gui的……
<iMadper> lucky_: 还没找到吗?
<lucky_> iMadper: 正在找
<lucky_> 好吧，我承认我找不到了
<onlylove> 唉……以后不用命令了……
<CloudFStrife> 啊哦
<CloudFStrife> 命令行感觉还是很不错的啊
<nyfair> 口胡，windows上的命令行就没看到好用的
<onlylove> lucky_: 你开一个终端，输入ls /home/lucky/.amule
<CloudFStrife> 如果用irssi,你会感觉很麻烦
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm如何让自己改变位置的窗口维持在原来的page里? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419452 一些窗口会自己改变位置,比如virtualbox启动个xp,开始时是一个比较小的窗口(大概是640*480吧),xp开始启动后窗口就会被移动+改变大小. 问题是这样的: 比如我在page 1里面启动virtualbox, …
<CloudFStrife> 但是很好玩
<onlylove> lucky_: 把结果贴除了
<iMadper> cd ~ && cd .amule
<iMadper> luc
<iMadper> lucky_: ^^
<lucky_> onlylove: lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ ls /home/lucky/.amule/incoming ls: 无法访问/home/lucky/.amule/incoming: 没有那个文件或目录 lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ 
<CloudFStrife> 那说明没有这个目录
<CloudFStrife> 这貌似是配置文件的存放地方
<CloudFStrife> 如果要需要的话，可以新建
<imtxc> lucky_, 大小写
<lucky_> 可我amule下好好的文件就显示那个文件夹啊
<CloudFStrife> 嘿嘿，Linux严格区分大小写
<lucky_> 改了大小写也没找到
<lucky_> ls是什么命令？
<nyfair> lucky_: dir
<crack> 查看目录吧
<imtxc> lucky_, .....
<CloudFStrife> 你执行一下cd ~/.amule 看一下结果
<imtxc> lucky_, 稍微找点入门的资料先看看吧
<crack> ls貌似和dir功能一样，除了颜色不同
<imtxc> lucky_, 你从 ls 问起, 不是个事儿啊.
<lucky_> lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ cd ~/.amule bash: cd: /home/lucky/.amule: 没有那个文件或目录
<CloudFStrife> 如果可以切换到这个目录，然后ls -alh一下，看一下有没有Incoming目录
<CloudFStrife> 啊哦
<lucky_> imtxc: ................
<CloudFStrife> ……
<CloudFStrife> 这个……
<imtxc> lucky_, ...
<imtxc> lucky_, 说了大小写
<nyfair> 对了，ls用的是通配还是正则？
<lucky_> 不找了
<imtxc> lucky_, 不听话这孩子 cd ~/.aMule
<onlylove> crack: 你……还是看下alias吧，ls要加color-auto才会显示颜色的
<iMadper> jaalto: webpad has been updated.  :-)
<lucky_> imtxc: 我用过这个命令了，还是找不到
<crack> 我在Ubuntu还是backbox下ls会有颜色
<imtxc> lucky_, cd ~
<imtxc> lucky_, ls -a
<imtxc> lucky_, 结果贴出来
<crack> ⊙_⊙only牛
<lucky_> imtxc: lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ cd ~/.amule bash: cd: /home/lucky/.amule: 没有那个文件或目录
<imtxc> lucky_, 老大!!
<CloudFStrife> ……
<imtxc> lucky_, 说了 大写啊大写...
<iMadper> lol
<imtxc> iMadper, 怎么办  给人复制命令人都不用
<lucky_> imtxc: lol
<iMadper> lucky_: imtxc是大师, 你多跟他学. 
<CloudFStrife> 他没进那个Incoming目录
<imtxc> iMadper, 次 我才鸟
<iMadper> imtxc: 对女孩子要看宽容, 要耐心.
<lucky_> iMadper: 好的
<lainme> 女孩子？
<imtxc> lucky_, 你是绿孩子?
<CloudFStrife> 只进入.anmule
<lucky_> imtxc: 大师你好
<CloudFStrife> 说明用户目录下没有.amule目录
<iMadper> lucky_: 不不不, 我刚才typo, imtxc 不是大师, 是大湿.
<crack> 妹纸？
<lucky_> iMadper: lol
<adam8157> imtxc: 大湿
<lucky_> imtxc: lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ cd ~/.aMule lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~/.aMule$ 
<CloudFStrife> T_T
<iMadper> imtxc: 大湿.
<imtxc> CloudFStrife, 你不要误导人了啊  是 .aMule 啊
<lucky_> imtxc: 然后呢？
<iMadper> lucky_: ls -rt
<CloudFStrife> 哦哦，我错了
<imtxc> lucky_, , cd Incoming
<lucky_> crack: so what?
<CloudFStrife> 没注意
<crack> 你是不是妹纸？〒_〒
 * imtxc 下班了,回家路上看见中午给了我唯一的一元钱的那个老奶奶还在的话我就把我的钱要回来.
<CloudFStrife> 我看她上面写的是小写的……
<lucky_> imtxc: lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~/.aMule$ cd Incoming lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~/.aMule/Incoming$ 然后呢？
<iMadper> lucky_: ls 一下, 文件就在里面喽~
<CloudFStrife> ls -alh吧
<CloudFStrife> 我是新人，各位好
<imtxc> lucky_, 我只看上下文到这里,不知道你下一步的目的了...
<lucky_> iMadper: 我没办法同时听你们几个人的
<iMadper> lucky_: 给你这个好方法吧:   nautilus ./ 
<iMadper> lucky_: 你不是已经进入 Incoming了吗? 然后 nautilus ./  
<iMadper> imtxc: 今晚有妹子来找我.
<lucky_> iMadper: 我想知道怎么打开那个文件夹啊，ls貌似只能查看吧？
<imtxc> iMadper,  哼
<imtxc> iMadper, 又不帕帕
<CloudFStrife> 在图形界面的首选项中，显示隐藏文件和文件夹就OK
<iMadper> lucky_: nautilus  ./
<iMadper> lucky_: 明白了?
<Xiao> 有人在？
<lucky_> iMadper: lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ ls /home/lucky/.aMule/Incoming cn_windows_7_ultimate_with_sp1_x86_dvd_u_677486.iso lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ nautilus ./ lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ ls /home/lucky/.aMule/Incoming nautilus ./ lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$：未找到命令 lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ 
<CloudFStrife> 很多人在
<CloudFStrife> :)
<CloudFStrife> :(
<iMadper> lucky_: 怎么会. 你用的是ubuntu?
<lucky_> iMadper: yes
<lucky_> ubuntu12.04LTS
<iMadper> lucky_: nautilus 命令没有?
<lucky_> iMadper: 已经把终端结果给你看了啊
<iMadper> lucky_: 连续输入1万次, 就能进去了
<lucky_> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> lucky_: 你不相信我?!
<sam-nya> irssi怎么退出？
<lucky_> iMadper: 不是
<iMadper> sam-nya: pkill irssi
<lucky_> iMadper: 是我比较笨
<iMadper> lucky_: 乖, 那你就去试试看吧~
<sam-nya> 没有退出命令的么
<lainme> sam-nya: /quit
<Deaths_eyes> 这里可以用中文了吧...
<iMadper> lucky_: 你说一下, 你进去是要干嘛?
<sam-nya> 哦谢谢，忘了/
<lucky_> 按照我在windows下的习惯，我下载完文件我要查看一下啊
<iMadper> lucky_: ls 给看看先
<lainme> lucky_: 为什么不直接用文件管理器啊。ctrl+h 就能看了啊
<iMadper> lainme: 我也跟他说Ctrl + h了, 不过后来有一帮人给命令...
<iMadper> lainme: 而且, 他好像没有nautilus...
 * adam8157 ranger也是ctrl-h 嗯嗯
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助] ubuntu 12.10下Dr.com 安装配置问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419453 ，没错就是这个扼杀无数同学对ubuntu兴趣于摇篮中的恶心的校园网认证客户端Dr.com，我学校用的就是这个，因为在虚拟机装ubuntu实在是卡爆了，没脾气了，因用装实体机了，我 …
<lucky_> lainme: 文件管理器怎么用啊？
<iMadper> lainme: lol~
<lainme> 这不科学
<onlylove> lainme: 看，栽了吧……
<iMadper> lainme: 后悔没?~
<lainme> iMadper: 没。我继续算题去了。你加油啊
<iMadper> lainme: 我要吃饭了. 一会儿有妹子来叫我, 我就走了.
<lainme> iMadper: 我在等待吃白食。目测还有1、2分钟
<onlylove> 居然还有白食可以吃，羡慕啊
<Deaths_eyes> 表示吃过了，话说，文件管理器在哪里
<iMadper> lainme: 羡慕!
<iMadper> lucky_: 我有个问题...
<nyfair> lucky_: 我教你一招，chrome下载，然后点击下载文件旁边的下拉框，选择打开目标所在文件夹
<lucky_> iMadper: 我ctrl+h什么反应都没有哎
<iMadper> lucky_: 你是怎么找到这里的. 
<lucky_> iMadper: 贴吧
<lucky_> iMadper: 你还有什么疑问吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 在你的home目录下, 按 Ctrl + h, 就能看到隐藏文件和隐藏文件夹.  以"."开头的, 是隐藏文件(夹)
<nyfair> iMadper: 为什么.是隐藏文件夹？
<iMadper> lucky_: 为啥你非计算机专业要用linux? 我是学水产养殖的, 我就用windows.
<iMadper> nyfair: 不知道. 
 * nyfair 用win8深感自豪
<lucky_> iMadper: 我到home也不行
<nyfair> lucky_: 您用的是不是手机系统，没root?
<lucky_> nyfair: 我用的是ubuntu桌面os
<lucky_> iMadper: 我用过一段时间macosx就对windows没信心了，先在我的mac不在身边我就用linux了
<iMadper> lucky_: 让我放必杀?  cp -r ~/aMule/Incoming ~/
<adam8157> ..........
<adam8157> iMadper: 为毛不link
<iMadper> adam8157: 必杀, 不暴力叫必杀?!
<lucky_> iMadper: lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ cp -r ~/aMule/Incoming ~/ cp: 无法获取"/home/lucky/aMule/Incoming" 的文件状态(stat): 没有那个文件或目录 lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ 
<bluezd> adam8157: 专门煮方便面的小锅可以煮意大利面吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 可以
<iMadper> bluezd: 可以. 
<nyfair> lucky_: 蓝泽光哪一点比不上linux这faggot啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 但是意面要自己炒意面酱啊
 * iMadper 吃饭去
<bluezd> adam8157: 哦，酱没有现成的回来微波炉热下就好的？
<abinez> 木有
<lucky_> nyfair: 什么意思？
<adam8157> bluezd: 我也是买的意面酱 但是还有加食材进去炒
<abinez> 布鲁要不要自己酿造的天然酱料
<adam8157> bluezd: 洋葱 番茄 火腿 什么的
<nyfair> lucky_: 蓝泽光，就是微软给windows定制的萌化角色
<nyfair> lucky_: 就是说windows哪里不如ubuntu了？
<abinez> 等下去买一个陶瓷灌回来酿造纯生态天然的特制酱料
<bluezd> adam8157: 没想到我的做饭之路也是如此的坎坷啊
<adam8157> bluezd: 你家伙事儿都没有 做啥饭
<lucky_> nyfair: win8不好看
<bluezd> adam8157: 是啊，要不怎么说坎坷呢，活不下去了都
<nyfair> lucky_: 也许是，但是屎黄色的ubuntu很好看么？
<debianer> 各位大大，现在有安卓的电话加密软件吗？
<adam8157> debianer: skype
<debianer> 我和老公都用安卓手机，有时候需要讨论重要的事
<abinez> 话说我刚下载了一个回来
<lucky_> nyfair: lol。。。没有metro碍眼
<abinez> debianer: 你是老妈子了啊？
<adam8157> debianer: 你是女的......?
<debianer> adam8157: 有直接对语音电话加密的吗？
 * adam8157 毁三观
<abinez> 基友老公
<debianer> abinez: 是啊
 * adam8157 原来如此
<adam8157> abinez: 没有, 也不会有
<adam8157> abinez: 你们讲暗语好了
<debianer> 直接拨电话加密，那边再解密
<adam8157> debianer: 声音信号会被处理, 所谓加密会掉数据
<abinez> adam8157: 不是吧？你跟我说这个？
<adam8157> abinez: 发错了
<abinez> 嗯
<adam8157> debianer: ^^
<abinez> 肚子饿了
<adam8157> debianer: 必须走数据, 而不是走语音
<pity> screen 连接中的会话能改名吗？就像改成 screen -S xxx 这样的
<abinez> 中午木有吃饭
<adam8157> pity: 应该不行吧
<debianer> adam8157: 也用数字技术加密
<nyfair> 注意节操
<adam8157> debianer: 发出去会被当成模拟的处理, 没用的
<pity> adam8157: 呃，只能创建会话时定义名称呗？
<abinez> 可以是这样的你自己弄个录音的软件
<adam8157> debianer: 当然如果你不在乎效率的话就无所谓
<bluezd> adam8157: 除了意大利面还有什么我可以做的？　在我的简陋的条件下
<adam8157> bluezd: 汤圆 饺子
<lucky_> nyfair: 你用过osx吗？
<adam8157> bluezd: 微波炉食品
<adam8157> pity: 不晓得诶
<abinez> bluezd: 要不吃酸辣面
<bluezd> adam8157: 我那个锅是专门煮方便面的，很小，饺子能煮吗？
<debianer> adam8157: 只要简单加密，应该就能防窃听了
<bluezd> adam8157: bear 的
<abinez> 嗯
<adam8157> debianer: 不在乎效率的你俩可以说010110010101  甚至16进制, 然后手动解码
<adam8157> bluezd: ...
<abinez> debianer: 和老公聊神马过家机密？
<adam8157> bluezd: 你做个鬼饭
<onlylove> nyfair: 说实话，蓝泽光不和我的口味
<debianer> adam8157: 应该有软件加密的啊
<bluezd> adam8157: 不想出去吃了，不想出去
<abinez> onlylove: 神马合你口味？
<pity> adam8157: np
<abinez> 洋葱蛋抄面？
<adam8157> debianer: 效率很低, 你还是skype吧
<abinez> adam8157: 话说skype已经被微软收购了
<bluezd> 看来只能吃方便面了，sigh 
<onlylove> abinez: 微软台湾在兔年出过蓝泽光的壁纸，你自己搜索看吧，好像当时还有silverlight
<debianer> adam8157: 聊股票的事 涉及到公司禁止事项，所以要加密
<onlylove> 下班
<abinez> 我们说的话，都会被窃听
<abinez> 这个一点都不萌
<pity> 请教个问题，我有一列数值，除了不粘贴到 excel 里求和，能用命令求和吗？
<abinez> 我来上班的时候，在车上见到那两个萝莉才叫萌呢
<debianer> adam8157: Skype也有没加密的版本，中文版吧
<adam8157> debianer: 我当然不会用tom的
<adam8157> pity: echo "1+1" |bc
<pity> ad
<pity> adam8157: 一个文件里每行一个数，计算它们的和
<pity> adam8157: 先添加 + 号？
<adam8157> pity: 对啊 先用别的处理了
<abinez> steam安装了无法启动是怎么回事？
 * adam8157 下班了, 去超市买食用油
<debianer> adam8157: Google play里是哪个版本？
<pity> adam8157: 好
<Deaths_eyes> 请问IRC里的那些命令怎么用啊
<Deaths_eyes> 我去，冷场了？0.0
<abinez> 你可以看帮助
<abinez> 或者在网上搜索一下
<Deaths_eyes> 帮助在哪里0.0
<Deaths_eyes> 好吧，我去搜下
<abinez> 现在，人家都忙着准备吃饭哦
<Deaths_eyes> 怎么都这么晚吃饭..
<abinez> 晚么。刚下班
<abinez> 回家，买菜，做饭
<abinez> 然后开吃
<abinez> 这些都需要时间的
<Deaths_eyes> 好像很利害的样子，表示不会做饭...
<abinez> 做饭不会就学了
<abinez> 或者有人帮你做饭也行
<abinez> 做饭是一件很有趣的事情
<Deaths_eyes> 尝试过，但是好像很困难的样子
<Deaths_eyes> 这么说你会做饭咯
<sam-nya> An element with the same key already exists in the dictionary. 这是什么意思
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • emacs24 nxhtml 报warnings http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419464 配置： ;;Nxhtml (load "~/EmacsConfig/online/nxhtml/autostart.el") (setq nxhtml-global-minor-mode t mumamo-chunk-coloring 'submode-colored nxhtml-skip-welcome t indent-region-mode t rng-nxml-auto-validate-flag nil nxml-degraded t) (add-to-list 'auto-mode-alist '("\\.html\\.erb\\'" …
<kaji331> 有人用octave
<kaji331> m吗？
<lucky_> UBUNTU和KUBUNTU哪个更好用？
<kaji331> 看你喜欢unity还是KDE
<mk3548208> lucky_, 各有所好
<lucky_> mk3548208: 能详细说一下吗？
<lucky_> kaji331: 没用过kde哎
<kaji331> KDE体验类似win7
<mk3548208> lucky_,KDE我只用过几次，个人而言喜欢unity，不过unity看似很卡，我用linuxmint debian了
<lucky_> mk3548208: 哦
<helsinki> lucky_: 你可以兩個都將，他們只是wm而已
<kaji331> 如果不是很追新，要求速度和工作稳定，其实linuxmint debian很不错的
<helsinki> lucky_: 都裝，打錯了
<helsinki> lucky_: DE, 不是WM。。。
<helsinki> ....
 * helsinki 已然瘋了
<lucky_> helsinki: 我的ubuntu可以用kde桌面吗？
<helsinki> lucky_: 完全可以
<mk3548208> lucky_, 你可以下ubuntu安装多个桌面
<lucky_> helsinki: 能告诉我怎么装kde吗？
<kaji331> 是的，可以同时几个桌面的
<helsinki> lucky_: 真想用kde+ubuntu, 你可以選擇kubuntu
<kaji331> 安装kde-plasma，然后会自动安装一系列依赖，好几百兆，完全安装上G了
<kaji331> 最好你安装kubuntu试用一下先
<nyfair> kde用chakra吧
<lucky_> helsinki: 我已经装好了ubuntu啊
<mk3548208> lucky_, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<lucky_> kaji331: 我在ubuntu下试用不行吗？
<mk3548208> lucky_, 最小化安装 sudo apt-get install kde-minimal 
<lucky_> MK
<lucky_> mk3548208: 最小化俺咋哪个是什么意思？
<lucky_> mk3548208: 最小化安装是什么意思啊？
<kaji331> 可以是可以，但是你明显不熟悉KDE，贸然安装可能有一系列问题，尤其如果你还有洁癖的话：）
<mk3548208> lucky_, 就是安装kde桌面环境的必须组件，那些浏览器什么的不安装
<kaji331> 下载一个kubuntu的live盘试用一下更简单，确定自己喜欢KDE再安装
<srdgame> 求翻墙利器
<nyfair> 有洁癖那必须chakra啊，完全没有gtk的残留
<lucky_> kaji331: 这个不想用不是可以换会gnome和unity的吗？
<mk3548208> srdgame, goagent
<kaji331> chakra都是arch那一套，你让一个使用ubuntu，熟悉deb的新人贸然进入arch的世界，你是要黑arch和KDE么？
<nyfair> srdgame: 筑波大学的免费公开vpn，速度很快，使用无限制
<mk3548208> srdgame, 或用日本筑波大学研究出来的VPN中继
<srdgame> nyfair, mk3548208 谢谢，我去看看
<nyfair> kaji331: 来这个频道的不都是ubuntu黑么？
<nyfair> srdgame: 还有个轮子党弄的地下铁路，我有邀请码
<kaji331> 不想用当然可以把安装的都删掉，但是安装后就会在你家目录留下一大堆相关配置文件，删除要手动，很烦的，你如果没有洁癖可以不用管
<helsinki> nyfair: ....
<srdgame> nyfair, 跪求
<nyfair> helsinki: 大大别举报我啊，我不看轮子视频的
<mk3548208> srdgame, email？
<nyfair> srdgame: gmail邮箱
<srdgame> nyfair, srdgame@gmail.com
<srdgame> 。。。忘记改@了，这下邮箱又要被垃圾邮件攻占了...
<nyfair> srdgame: 可以学习蛋蛋 base64 -d
<kaji331> 每当有好的翻墙方法出现在我面前时，我都想不起我翻墙要干嘛；每当我着急想上某个网站必须翻墙的时候，发现手边没有合适的方法，只能用web代理
<nyfair> 我下班了，晚上发
<srdgame> nyfair, 谢谢 :-0
<mk3548208> srdgame, 我发给你
<srdgame> mk3548208, :-)
<jiero> 轮子？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 轮子是什么
<lucky_> 刚刚在一个软件的官网上下载了一个安装包，请问要怎么才能安装啊？
<mk3548208> lucky_, ???
<lucky_> 我在ubuntu下从来没用官网下载的装包装过软件
<helsinki> lucky_: man apt
<lucky_> mk3548208: Archimedes-0.66.1.Exporter-linux.gtk.x86_64.zip这个是软件的名称，我怎么安装这个呢？
<mk3548208> lucky_, 不知你下的是源码包还是什么
<srdgame> lucky_, 打开看看里面都有什么
<lucky_> http://archimedescad.github.io/Archimedes/就在这个网站上下载的
<^k^> lucky_ ⇪ t: Archimedes - The Open CAD
<lucky_> ^k^: 怎么安装呢？
<lucky_> srdgame: 里面是一个文件夹
<kaji331> 编译？
<mk3548208> lucky_, 这是什么软件
<lucky_> mk3548208: cada
<srdgame> lucky_, 看起来是直接安装的，应该有REAME或者INSTALL这样的文件
<lucky_> mk3548208: cad啊
<mk3548208> lucky_, 你解压出来是什么文件，如果是二进制的话，直接点击启动文件即可，如果是源码的，要编译
<lucky_> srdgame: 没发现readme和install哎
<srdgame> 听说这里有网警 lol
<mk3548208> srdgame, 这里有网警？？？
<helsinki> srdgame: 這裏？
<lucky_> mk3548208: 解压出来是一个文件夹
<lucky_> mk3548208: 双击后是打开。。里面有好几个文件
<mk3548208> srdgame, 文件太大，发不了
<jiero> ...
<srdgame> 应该是运行Archimedes这个
<jiero> 好不容易进了windows。。。windows的破烂字体，让我想秒退。。。
<srdgame> mk3548208, 哦，没事，我自己找找吧，
<mk3548208> srdgame, 官网是进不去的
<helsinki> lucky_: 不是不耐煩你，你這種方式別人真的不好幫你，建議你先去論壇新手貼或善用google
<helsinki> lucky_: 當年我開始玩的時候就是這樣過來的
<srdgame> mk3548208, 是有一个配置文件吧，能把配置文件发我么
<srdgame> jiero, 安装mactype美化字体,不然真不好看
<mk3548208> srdgame, 不是什么配置文件
<lucky_> helsinki: 好吧
<mk3548208> srdgame, 我传到skydrive，你下过去
<srdgame> mk3548208, 谢谢
<mk3548208> srdgame, 这个和普通vpn有点不一样
<jiero1> vpngate么
<jiero1> 直接去下载
<jiero1> lol
<jiero1> vpngate没有一个服务器能连。
<mk3548208> jiero, softether-vpnserver_vpnbridge-v1.00-9024-rc2-2013.03.09-windows-x86_x64-intel.exe
<mk3548208> jiero, 是这个
<helsinki> lucky_: 大把的資料體系化的瞭解也比別人告訴你某個點要好的多
<mk3548208> srdgame, 貌似看错了，我发了server
<srdgame> mk3548208, lol~ 
<srdgame> mk3548208, 我已经安装PacketIX VPN 4.0了
<mk3548208> jiero, 我上次用过，可以的，不过死活不能上youtube，不知道什么原因，goole.com能上
<alvin_rxg> Title: Goole.com - Search the Net or visit Goole (@ goole.com)
<jiero1> mk3548208:  我能直接下载。。。
<jiero1> mk3548208: 关键是我连不上任何一个服务器
<mk3548208> jiero1, 那好的，这些没怎么关注，都用商用VPN
<lucky_> helsinki: 是不是要看很多书啊？
<mk3548208> jiero1, 我连过韩国的
<jiero1> mk3548208: 韩国的限制很多
<srdgame> mk3548208, 客户端不需要一个.vpn的配置文件么
<jiero1> mk3548208: 韩国人是疯子。。。
<mk3548208> srdgame, 不需要
<helsinki> lucky_: 也不用，如果你只是日常使用的話需要瞭解的也沒有那麼多啦
<mk3548208> jiero1, 日本的貌似能连上，但是不能youtube
<jiero1> mk3548208: 我这里基本都连不上。。。但是下载可以。
<helsinki> lucky_: 真是想深入的學習的話還是找點書看看吧
<mk3548208> jiero1, 上面列的很多ip都是无效的
<mk3548208> srdgame, 我先发给你goagent吧，这个下不下来的
<helsinki> lucky_: 不跟你說了，該撤了
<srdgame> 好的，
<srdgame> mk3548208, ok
<mk3548208> srdgame, 这个貌似效果好点
<jiero1> mk3548208: 服务器刷新一直失败。
<mk3548208> jiero1, 我上次能用的，估计GFW升级了
<lucky_> 刚装好kde怎么修改成中文啊？
<srdgame> mk3548208, 那个svn你用的服务器地址是多少
<jiero1> mk3548208: 好吧，我订阅了url更新。
<mk3548208> srdgame, SVN?
<lucky_> 刚装好kde怎么修改成中文啊？
<srdgame> mk3548208, vpn
<srdgame> mk3548208, Destination VPN Server
<mk3548208> srdgame, 
<mk3548208> 1. http://p13067-ipngn100104matuyama.ehime.ocn.ne.jp:5165/
<mk3548208>    (Location: Japan)
<mk3548208> 2. http://61.76.149.112:46101/
<mk3548208>    (Location: Korea Republic of)
<mk3548208> 3. http://p6033-ipbfp1004gifu.gifu.ocn.ne.jp:57108/
<^k^> mk3548208:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Nvidia 显卡驱动为何失效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419467 手动安装驱动nvidia***.run，系统有更新，重启后显卡驱动失效，但是重装驱动时提示原来的驱动并未删除，如何在不重装的情况下修复！ 是不是可以备份驱动啊，免得每次都重装！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gawain …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 名師〃2013年廣西選調生攷試試題答案"Q「3 8 7 1 8 7 2 6」壹次包過 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419474 名師〃2013年廣西選調生攷試試題答案"Q「3 8 7 1 8 7 2 6」壹次包過 Q.‖攷試大綱、攷試報名時間、複習資料、攷試資料、公共筆試科目 選 擇 我 們=選 擇 成 功 【 …
<debianer> 请问安卓原版自带的gtalk是加密传输吗？
<yoona> 怎么配置CODE BLOCKS？
<lucky_> 有人知道怎么把kde改成中文吗？
<stock-cn> gtalk不是端对端的加密吗？
<stock-cn> 怎么都不说话
<stock-cn> 请问安卓原版系统自带的gtalk是加密的吗？
<dchxcrow> 这个时间应该都去吃饭了吧
<lucky_> 有人知道怎么把kde改成中文吗？
<dchxcrow> lucky_: setting 里搜font试试
<dchxcrow> lucky_: 其实不行，就google吧
<lucky_> dchxcrow: 我按照谷歌的方法都没修改成功哎
<dchxcrow> lucky_: 修改的哪里呢？
<dchxcrow> lucky_: 中文包安装了么？
<lucky_> dchxcrow: 按照谷歌的方法安装了，但是languages的选项下只有英文
<dchxcrow> lucky_: 看看有没有增加之类的选项，
<lucky_> dchxcrow: 没有
<dchxcrow> lucky_: 在kde的网站上找找试试
<lucky_> dchxcrow: OK
<helsinki> test
<^k^> helsinki, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • alsa Fvwm audacious的几个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419473 系统是Arch. 只有fvwm和alsa 如何关闭电子提示音? 提示音就是BeepBeep的。。当进行一些无法完成的操作时 很恶心啊。 如何FvwmTaskBar Swallow trayer? 严格的说我没有写过Swallow东西的。。求一个样例 Audacious播放不了w …
<miemiekurisu> hi all
<helsinki> hi
<^k^> miemiekurisu, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<miemiekurisu> good day~
<stock-cn> iMadper: 你好阿
<stock-cn> iMadper: 安卓手机上的gtalk是加密传输吗
<miemiekurisu> stock-cn, yes, of course 
<miemiekurisu> ssl link with google sync and android C2DM... 
<miemiekurisu> am not sure if it is called c2dm...
<Zack> 有人吗？
<^k^> Zack, 点点点.  ㍬ 
<Zack> 怎么没人说话啊？
<Zack> 。。。
<Zack> 我看#ubuntu里面好火啊
<Zack>  ㍬ 这个是怎么打出来的？？？？？？？
<cuihao> 反正有这玩意儿字符
<Zack> 牛，是自定义的吗？
<cuihao> 自定义的你会看见吗…… unicode 本来就有吧
<Zack> 哦，
<stock-cn> miemiekurisu: 又听说gtalk不是点对点加密，是吗
<miemiekurisu> am really not sure
<stock-cn> http://112-70-210-154f1.shg1.eonet.ne.jp:58328/cn/
<^k^> stock-cn ... ⇪ VPN Gate 公共 VPN 中继服务器列表
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • samba突然无法访问windows文件夹 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419481 大家好！ 之前我都能在ubuntu中通过输入地址：smb://10.15.1***就可以访问windows文件夹的，不需要密码什么的，可是最近想再次访问，samba总是弹出输入密码界面，我试了所有可能的密码，那个界面始终关 …
<lucky_> 有人用过cariodock吗？
<endle> 问一下，32位的系统，虚拟机里可以跑64位的系统吗？
<stock-cn> 他们说国际版的skype也被兲朝监控了，是真的吗
<lucky_> 有人用过cariodock吗？能不能设置成鼠标放在上面而图表不会变大啊？
<lucky_> 有人用过这东西吗？
<stock-cn> 难道国内用户用国际版skype，不需要在国内服务器中转吗？
<stock-cn> 怎么识别tom还是国际版？
<lucky_>  有人用过cariodock吗？能不能设置成鼠标放在上面而图表不会变大啊？
<jiero> 没人么。
<mk3548208> jiero, ???
<jiero> mk3548208: 哦。终于发现。windows下默认字体是奇怪的宋体啊。
<abinez>  是不是有一种发现新大陆的感觉
<jiero> abinez 一种同样是老死人搞的设计
<mk3548208> jiero, 我看怎么不想是宋体，在网页中显示宋体跟windows菜单显示的不一样
<mk3548208> jiero, 应该是雅黑吧
<abinez> gaoji黑
<abinez> 突然发现周围都是加密的无线网络
<jiero> mk3548208: firefox和thunderbird都是宋体。
<mk3548208> abinez, 看他们是否启用了远程管理，如果启用了，暴力破解
<abinez> 当我有渗透测试套件时，周围一个网络信号都没用
<abinez> 现在我把那些渗透测试套件都拿回家了
<abinez> 没有可用的工具跑
<abinez> 话说，在树莓派上是有个可以跑的程序
<mk3548208> abinez, 可以自己写个，python这些脚本就是很好的工具
<abinez> 但是，我用树莓派来当下载机了
<mk3548208> abinez, 上回用shodan登录了一个路由器，想暴力破解，不过对http协议不太熟
<abinez> 现在嘛，木有多余的电脑可以用来渗透了
<abinez> 有那种网络工具啊
<mk3548208> abinez, 我其实比较喜欢那PI当受客户机
<abinez> 我昨晚也登录了好几个shodan搜索到的TENDA路由器来着
<abinez> 嗯，准备弄个打网络电话的PI
<mk3548208> abinez, 我试了admin 123456之类的密码登录不上去，不过有些人登进去了，有些人还拍了张照
<abinez> 拍照的是网络摄像头
<abinez> 看见网上有人用树莓派搭建了GSM网关
<abinez> 琢磨也要弄一套来耍耍
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<cuihao> 呵呵
<mk3548208> 其实我是想等红帽spice成熟，拿他当瘦客户机的
<abinez> 嗯，现在用来当迅雷离线下载器超级爽
<abinez> 发愁的是没有那么大的硬盘空间
<abinez> 我拿2个硬盘回家了
<mk3548208> 离线下载我喜欢那种x86的小电脑，挂个硬盘
<abinez> 不然，日夜不停的下载高清电影
<abinez> 树莓派也可以挂硬盘啊
<abinez> 外接的移动硬盘
<abinez> 我现在的树莓派已经成为一个NAS了
<mk3548208> 不过我一般用不着这些，高清电影这些不是我的爱好
<abinez> 我把它扔在一个能接收到无线网络信号的角落
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 为什么 which 找不到程序？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419485 我把一个可执行文件所在的目录加入到了.bashrc 配置文件的 $PATH 里面，然后source生效。现在已经可以直接输入该文件名运行了，不用加路径了。 但是我用 which 命令去找这个文件还是找不到，回车之后什 …
<abinez> 给它一个迷你的无线网卡
<abinez> 设置一下无线网络参数，开机自动连接无线网络
<abinez> 然后挂个移动硬盘
<abinez> 其他的不用了
<mk3548208> abinez, 你玩过spice虚拟化没？
<abinez> 没有哦
<mk3548208> abinez, 这货很有前景，可惜红帽力量太弱了
<abinez> 红帽赚了不少钱
<abinez> 不错了
<mk3548208> 我装过windows，还不错，可看一般清晰的电影，可惜不支持加速，貌似装linux可以
<mk3548208> 貌似有个什么叫WGL的项目，可以让kvm使用物理显卡
<debianer> 请问gtalk和Skype谁更安全
<mk3548208> gtalk安全
<abinez> 两个都差不多
<mk3548208> 因为skype会变成国内版
<abinez> 都可以给FBI审查的
<abinez> 两个都是米国的
<abinez> 你用国际版的SKYPE也是照样被审查的
<mk3548208> 不过没国内那么乱搞
<abinez> 当然，只要你不是去触犯米国人的利益就不会有勺子的问题
<abinez> 你要是触犯了米国人的利益，太大型了，你就有危险了
<abinez> 这个是真实有先例的，国内有人在网上贩卖米国的企业版软件
<abinez> 就给米国的特工给钓鱼了
<mk3548208>  你弄盗版肯定犯法的
<abinez> 那个人，以为他在国内随便弄，米国人不会跑过来捉他
<mk3548208> 这个是犯法了
<mk3548208> 但是国内是不同的
<abinez> 结果，人家叫他去塞浦路斯那里说是谈生意
<abinez> 结果就在那里被抓去米国了
<mk3548208> 这叫自作孽，不可活
<abinez> 现在还在米国那里蹲牢房
<mk3548208> 身为开发者，亲身感受到开发的不容易
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 主要这人，盗版米国的软件还卖到米国去
<abinez> 和米国的人做生意
<abinez> 被FBI盯上的都不知道
<mk3548208> 中国人一般不会去买软件
<abinez> 做这个就要想后果
<abinez> 你玩大了。
<mk3548208> 我一直很奇怪，为什么irc台湾频道很少有人发言
<mk3548208> 貌似他们都很忙
<abinez> 因为他们真的很忙
<abinez> 你没看见很多时候都是先有繁体的版本么
<abinez> 比如系统汉化之类的
<mk3548208> 他们很积极
<abinez> 嗯
<archl> openoffice libreoffice 那边相对很常见
<abinez> 罗姐
<archl> 但是。除了汉化没有
<archl> 多数只是当工具
<abinez> 你肥来啦
<archl> abinez: 。。。
<mk3548208> 中国软件业不行呀，盗版猖獗
<archl> abinez: 还没睡啊你
<abinez> 给推荐一下买什么硬盘好呢
<abinez> 还没睡觉
<abinez> 我在上夜班。不过机器坏了
<abinez> 我就在这里上网
<abinez> 盗版就盗版
<abinez> 现在应该是很少盗版了
<abinez> 山寨的多
<yoona> 郁闷 10点22熄灯！
<yoona> 哎
<mk3548208> 身边的人都不知道软件原来也是要花钱的，电影是正盗版都不知道
<cuihao> 一般怎麼打出來外國人名中的那個點？
<archl> cuihao: |？
<cuihao> 目測fcitx不行
<archl> cuihao: 使用 fcitx-rime  可以
<cuihao> 唔…… 好吧
<archl> cuihao: 要 shift~
<archl> lol
<archl> 忘记说了
<archl> 不过| 本来就在上面
<cuihao> 我知道你的意思。但還是不行
<mk3548208> 洗个澡，睡觉了 88
<cuihao> 8
<archl> ・这个？
<cuihao> 對
<cuihao> fcitx 就是這樣：|
 * maplebeats 晚上好，各位
<cuihao> 默認的拼音
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • openbox怎样开启小键盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419487 装了12.04和openbox之后，发现小键盘默认是关上的，每次都要按一下numlock键，不爽，怎样才能默认开启啊， bios设为开启，在unity会话下是默认打开的 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2013-04-12 22:07
 * cuihao 小学生向饭团问好！
<archl> cuihao: 用 rime吧
<cuihao> archl, 那个能用云输入法插件吗？
<maplebeats> cuihao, 摸摸
<archl> maplebeats:  饭团，枫叶的好还是？
<archl> cuihao: 可以设置自己的云。
<maplebeats> archl, 你看着好眼熟啊
<archl> cuihao: 同步词库。
<archl> maplebeats: 下地域去吧
<archl> maplebeats: 菠萝饭团好
<archl> maple肯定按上关机键了
<cuihao> 开机好快
<archl> cuihao: 关机键默认不是休眠或者待机？
<maplebeats> = =.
<cuihao> archl, 唔，看具体设置吧……
 * maplebeats 我只是X的cpu占用异常了，重启了x而已。。。
<maplebeats> maplebeatz, 你要干什么！
<maplebeatz> 饭团大家族
<maplebeats> = =。
<maplebeatz> 主题曲： http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpysMP20G5E
<^k^> maplebeatz ... ⇪ YouTube - だんご大家族
<maplebeats> ～。～
<maplebeats> 打不开
<maplebeats> 这是什么网站啊
<mao> 朝鲜会发射导弹吗？
<maplebeatz> 朝鲜会捣蛋吗？
<maplebeats> 发射～！！
<maplebeatz> 捣蛋～！！
<mao> ？！！！！
<mao> 有没有好玩的游戏，谁给介绍一下。
<mao> 百度的全是09年的网页。
<abinez> 游戏？
<mao> 是游戏
<abinez> 啥游戏，现在的生活就是真人版的游戏了
<abinez> 真人版的大富翁游戏
<mao> 生活从来不是游戏。
<abinez> 你赚钱，买房子，
<abinez> 经营酒店
<abinez> 不断的扩张
<abinez> 这就是游戏
<abinez> 玩的好的人就是大富翁
<abinez> 不懂的玩的人就是吊死
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 苹果公司的邪恶 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419488 苹果的邪恶一面 来源： 21世纪网-《21世纪经济报道》 2011年03月04日10:22 我来说两句 ( 0 ) 复制链接 打印 大 中 小 　　核心提示：我们已经为纯净的意识形态建造了一座花园，这是史无前例的。在这里，每个人都可以茁 …
<iMadper> eexp: 買了大奧沒？
<knownbad> 打飞机更快。
<knownbad> 啊，没Scroll.
<wsly> hello
<^k^> wsly, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<wsly> 你好
<peterCN> 这里时ubuntu中文频道吗？
<knownbad> 是
<peterCN> 汗～不容易，终于进来来
<peterCN> 刚刚进错地方了里面全时老外，把我搞晕来
<knownbad> Oh, really?
<peterCN> yes
<peterCN> i will crazy
<nopcall> ls
<peterCN> Apport has detected a possible GPU hang.  Did your system recently lock up and/or require a hard reboot?
<peterCN> 请问这个怎么解决
<peterCN> ubuntu12.10更新来一下系统然后黑屏进不去，就在字符界面执行来sudo apt-get install desktop之后就出现来这个问题
<peterCN> ？
<peterCN> 没人愿意帮帮忙啊？
<nopcall> http://linuxtoy.org/archives/nvidia-driver-319-12-beta.html 
<^k^> nopcall ⇪ t: NVIDIA Driver 319.12 Beta — LinuxTOY
<nopcall> 意味着能抛弃bumblebee了？
<peterCN> 啊？
<peterCN> 但是我没有用独显
<peterCN> 我吧独显关来的
<peterCN> 而且就算时独显的问题我的也是ATI的～
<peterCN> 貌似我也没有下载bumblebee
<peterCN> 这个问题纠结来～难道无解？
<nopcall> 我说的是N卡的。。这个驱动里说可以使用了。
<peterCN> - -
<peterCN> 哦。
<peterCN> 汗
<darkx> 早安各位
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg ofan 干嘛呢
<knownbad> ?
<yoona>  这么早就这么多人！
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-13
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于Ubuntu unable to find a medium containing a live file syst http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419828 我是一个Linux新手 在官网下载的12.04版本的iso文件 在虚拟机安装是完全没有问题的 当我往真机上安装的时候出现问题了 首先我自己刻了一张盘做引导盘 而我这台机器上是没有 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下如何查看所有包含Mysql的软件包？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419829 统计信息: 发表于 由 hjl1764 — 2013-04-13 0:34
<yoona> 你懂英文的话 可以去 ubuntu频道提问  那里人多
<archl> rime
<archl> 好用么？
<rich> 早上好有人吗
<mk3548208> 有人
<rich> 问个问题行吗
<mk3548208> 问吧，只要知道的就回答你
<rich> 请问 net framework的创建时间和电脑的生产时间有关系吗谢谢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 今天更新完unbuntu 12.04后不能上网了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419830 今天刚更新了软件包，然后就不能上网了。只能借隔壁的无线先用着。求高手指点。 Code: spark@Lenovo-spark-Y480:~$ ifconfig eth0      Link encap:以太网  硬件地址 b8:88:e3:7f:c8:b2            UP BROADCAS …
<mk3548208> rich, 这个我还真不知道
<rich> 网上也没有答案啊
<wzssyqa> rich: 显然没什么关系
<rich> net framework 到底起sm作用的啊 为什么没关系啊 
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 饿了.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 饿si你
<maplebeats> iMadper, 有什么办法面对ex么
<sou_> 推倒她
<maplebeats> sou_, 擦
<maplebeats> 真的好烦
<maplebeats> 老子居然还喜欢她
<maplebeats> 我想一锤子敲si我自己
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<sou_> maplebeats: 再续前缘啊 
<maplebeats> 续她妹
<archl> maplebeats: 你病态了么？你啥星座的
<maplebeats> 她都和别人好上了
<maplebeats> MD
<maplebeats> 老子无语了
<maplebeats> archl, 星座是什么
<archl> maplebeats: 有了伤疤就要忘
<iMadper> maplebeats: 没办法. 避而不见, 挺好的. 
<maplebeats> archl, 老子也想忘啊，手贱啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 出去散散心. 
<maplebeats> 我都想把她从我QQ列表里踢出去了
<archl> maplebeats: 决定你爹的精子和你娘的卵子当时的活跃度。
<archl> maplebeats: 决定于
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不要直接删除. 先拉黑, 再删除. 
<maplebeats> 一上QQ老是看到她，老子当初就不应该给她开会员
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper, 有经验？
<archl> iMadper: 。。。有经验的你啊。
<maplebeats> 我也想出去啊，工作忙死我了
<archl> iMadper: 你有过几个了？
<maplebeats> 要不我也去找几个，慢慢的麻木就好了？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 屁. 哥的几个妹子都好好的，用不着删。
<iMadper> archl: ...
<archl> maplebeats: 先拿附近公司的开刀。
<iMadper> archl: 高中狂追一个妹子失败了.. 后来就一帆风顺. 
<archl> iMadper: 哦。后来就是被追，然后被抛弃了？
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我了个擦，高手啊，求教程
<maplebeats> archl, 怎么开刀
<roylez_> iMadper: 后来开心做基佬了？
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
<archl> roylez_: 你凑啥。。。
<roylez_> archl: 在关键时候补刀
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你不懂. 老子冬天的时候每天带一个小型的袋子, 帮妹子暖手, 你做的到?
<iMadper> roylez_: 你也就这点儿追求了. 
<iMadper> archl: 后来, 后来挺顺利的. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 基佬
<archl> roylez_: 。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper, 懂了。。。果然高手
<iMadper> roylez_: 我知道你是谁, 不用署名了.  呃.
<maplebeats> 还是搞基好
<abinez> http://microfox.me/microfox/video/
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 视频 | MicroFox
<maplebeats> 基友换了一波又一波，一点也不伤心
<abinez> 在Raspberry Pi上使用MicroFox
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.3asFIE&id=3855896934   就是这种东西. 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【日本代购】可爱心形可反复使用暖手宝 热水蒸煮保温1小时-淘宝网
<iMadper> maplebeats: 头一天用热水煮, 煮好了之后, 第二天拿给妹子. 妹子觉得冷得时候, 里面有个贴片, 拨动一下, 那个东西就从液体变成固体, 然后变得很热. 
<maplebeats> 唉，果然是差距郘
<iMadper> maplebeats: 老子那会儿天天做. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 结果还没追到. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 同情
<iMadper> maplebeats: 眼瞅着追到了, 结果后来吵了一架. 前功尽弃. 那会儿正好报考学校. 我就一个人报了广州. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 几千里到了这里. 成了现在这幅鸟样子. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, soga soga
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper, 话说，你现在在哪里啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 广州. 
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • goldendict 显示乱七八糟 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419833 期望.png看图片，装过了音标字体 统计信息: 发表于 由 石玉生 — 2013-04-13 10:31
 * iMadper 其实后来那个妹子找过我好几次, 我都避而不见...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不过, 后来我就没再追过别的妹子了. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我也成这种情况了
<maplebeats> iMadper, 不过，身为老好人，还是会给她修电脑。。。只要她敢找我
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你现在也是妹子主动找你了?
 * iMadper 坚决不修电脑. 
 * iMadper I won't fix your computer. for 发热呃.
<iMadper> for free.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 找过我，都是计算机方面的。可能是感觉我的态度不那么好，就没找过我了
<iMadper> map
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我是说别的妹子. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 没有。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper, 别的妹子找我修电脑，肯定要去啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 修电脑? 一辈子不给妹子修电脑. 省得发好人卡. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不!
<maplebeats> iMadper, really?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 除非对那个妹子没兴趣. 我才回帮忙修.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 或者明确觉得那个妹子对我有兴趣, 我才去帮忙修. 
<archl> maplebeats: iMadper 属于主动性的，
<archl> maplebeats: 我是没兴趣型的
<archl> maplebeats: 多数妹子真没兴趣啊。
<archl> 99%的
<iMadper> archl: 那是我高中的时候了. 我现在都等妹子主动上门. 
<maplebeats> archl, 你是没性趣，还是没兴趣
<maplebeats> iMadper, 膜拜啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: both are ok
 * maplebeats 我也等妹子上门算了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 膜拜个屁, 你得先认识足够多的妹子, 然后再去等.
<maplebeats> 哦，原来如此。。。怎么认识
<archl> maplebeats:  iMadper 有妹子很麻烦。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不知道呀. 
<iMadper> archl: +1
<iMadper> archl: 我挺想单身的. 不过我现在的妹子在北京等了我四年了. 我没办法... 
<maplebeats> 擦
<maplebeats> 四年，不容易啊
<maplebeats> iMadper, nnd，上周我去广州你都不来迎接
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你丫跟我说了?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你要是来大学城, 请你吃拉肠. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 心有灵悉一点通嘛s
<iMadper> maplebeats: ... 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 唉，下次吧。大约半年后
<roylez_> iMadper: 寄给我一台你替人修的笔记本吧
<roylez_> maplebeats: 你喜欢伪娘？
<archl> roylez_: 我喜欢男人婆
<maplebeats> roylez_, 擦，你才喜欢伪娘
<roylez_> archl: SM爱好者？
<iMadper> roylez_: .. ... ....
<maplebeats> iMadper, 有人找你修电脑，你怎么拒绝的
<archl> maplebeats: 说我只修linux
<roylez_> maplebeats: 他肯定说“要给我修，先跟我搞基”
<roylez_> maplebeats: 然后妹子都掩面跑了
<maplebeats> roylez_, 为什么是妹子掩面跑了呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.10重启后都被恢复成默认配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419834 之前下载都东西都消失了，都被还原了，怎么办呀？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuxiangdo — 2013-04-13 10:32
<maplebeats> 有好多妹子应该很好这一口才对呀
<roylez_> maplebeats: 没法搞基啊
<roylez_> maplebeats: 不是基怎么搞
<maplebeats> soga,soga
<iMadper> maplebeats: 没时间. 不会. 懒得修. 找别人吧. 最近心情不好. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 找个理由都不会?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我不会拒绝啊
<maplebeats> 纠结
<iMadper> maplebeats: 以前我也不会拒绝. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 然后为什么现在会了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 后来我发现了, 不会拒绝, 就是sb. 
<chengshiding> 大家好啊
<archl> maplebeats: 珍惜生命
<^k^> chengshiding, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 费心费力, 落不得好.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你不觉得?
<abinez> http://microfox.me/shop/
<maplebeats> iMadper, 是啊
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 商品 | MicroFox
<maplebeats> iMadper, 那应该怎么拒绝，我去找一些教程
<abinez> 关于树莓派的杀手级应用
<iMadper> maplebeats: 就说在忙. 先找xx吧
<abinez> 一张4GB的卡198
<maplebeats> iMadper, 周围没有适合的人啊
<roylez_> archl: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac622681
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 厂长大战食堂大妈 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<iMadper> maplebeats: 没事, 别想了, 去散散心. 
<vermilioner> 你们这么早就激素迸发了呀？
<iMadper> roylez_: 朝鲜官方通讯社4月11日宣布军方导弹试射计划因“Windows 8 问题”而推迟。情报分析人士表示，这一声明罕见地向外界透露了朝鲜导弹计划的内幕。一直到去年，朝鲜导弹计划相关部门都一直还在用 Windows 95。另据一位接近朝鲜政权的消息人士透露，朝鲜最高领袖金正恩对Win 8出现问题非常恼火，并在考虑一些方案，包括向å¾
<maplebeats> iMadper, 怎么散心，工作没完成啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: ....
<maplebeats> 这是什么编码
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我一开始追的那个妹子, 跟了一个2b. 直到她跟那个2b分手, 才敢再来找我... 你妹子不是有别的男生了吗? 还找你干嘛?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你妹字肯定不会回到你身边了, 是不是? 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 其实事情是这样子的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不拉黑等什么?!
<maplebeats> iMadper, 是我放弃了
<iMadper> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> iMadper, 应该好说她喜欢上别的男生了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 然后你就退让了?
 * maplebeats 远亲不如近邻
<maplebeats> iMadper, 恩
<archl> maplebeats: 哦。
<archl> maplebeats: 滥好人。
<archl> maplebeats: 这点和我很像。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: cherrot呢? 去找他. 同病相怜. 
<maplebeats> archl, 擦= =
<maplebeats> iMadper, 经常找他呀
<archl> iMadper: 和cherrot不一样。。。
<iMadper> archl: 啥烂好人? maplebeats 就是个烂人.
<iMadper> archl: 差不多. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 渣渣. 
<maplebeats> 擦，成烂人了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 太弱了匿了
<archl> maplebeats: 喳喳。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper, 555555555555
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你丫太弱了. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 求变强
<iMadper> maplebeats: 现在给你妹子打电话, 问她回不回来. 
<archl> maplebeats: 变男人
<iMadper> maplebeats: 就一个电话的事情嘛!
<maplebeats> archl, 那个兔子又是什么情况
<chengshiding> 有妹子介绍吗。求妹纸
<maplebeats> iMadper, 不是那么容易
<iMadper> maplebeats: 就打个电话, 问她回不回来. 不回来, 挂了电话, 你就拉黑. 然后享受你的单身. 
 * iMadper 单身了两个月, 幸福.
 * maplebeats 不行，我还不能把她拉黑，我找她帮我把毕设的英文翻译部分搞掉了之后再拉黑
<maplebeats> 我是烂人
<archl> maplebeats: 是是是被妹子抛弃了但兔子没放弃
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<maplebeats> archl, 求细节
<maplebeats> archl, 等周一上班的时候，好去损损他
<iMadper> 细节就算了. cherrot比你值得可怜. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你就是太烂了. 
<archl> maplebeats: 你是烂人。
<maplebeats> 泪奔
<archl> maplebeats: 你能别当李逍遥么
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你找人家帮你翻译, 还不愿意帮人家修电脑?
<maplebeats> 李逍遥是干什么的
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我了个操，老子修过无数次了
<maplebeats> 回忆起来
<maplebeats> 她找我只有一个原因
<iMadper> 打炮?
<maplebeats> 她电脑坏了
<maplebeats> 她电视坏了
<maplebeats> 她上不了网了
<maplebeats> 我了个操
<iMadper> 电视坏了... 你怎么修?!
<maplebeats> iMadper, 老子是汽修专业的，你不知道
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不知道!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你丫在深圳.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你妹字在杭州. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你丫火箭制造专业的,  也没那么长的手
<maplebeats> iMadper, so，我放弃了啊
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我想坚持，但是她的意思明显是不愿意啊，不愿意就算了呗
<iMadper> maplebeats: sigh. 都过去了, 有时间看看电影, 听听歌, 一个人itnghaode. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 是啊，所以我在这里和你聊天啊
<iMadper> 一个人挺好的.
<maplebeats> 不能闲下来 
<maplebeats> 一闲下来就想这破事
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 小白求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419837 我今天12.04升12.10用的电脑自己升级 但升级过程中 安装到 到一半 老是不动 我手贱 注销了一下 进不去 又重启了 现在是12.10了但是老觉得不对啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 妹子哥 — 2013-04-13 10:59
<iMadper> maplebeats: 去东莞.
<maplebeats> 东莞5.6.7,太贵了
<maplebeats> 听说重庆只有200
<iMadper> maplebeats: ..
<iMadper> maplebeats: 直到为什么么?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 东莞有钱. 比如你户口是东莞的. 那么你儿子, 只要考上1本, 就给10w
<maplebeats> iMadper, 哈哈。。。
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我了个擦，这么爽啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 东莞是个高福利城市. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 干啥都有钱给你. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 大家无事可做, 都很有钱. 所以民俗业才那么发达. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 纠结，你经常去？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我不去, 我穷. 我等 ee待我去呢
<maplebeats> iMadper, ee去的时候记得叫上我啊
<iMadper> 这个时代，有两种人的妻子应该要受人尊敬，第一种是军嫂，这是毫无争议的，第二种就是程序员的老婆。
<maplebeats> 我也想去长长见识
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/233455.htm
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Čtent="0" /> GS_googleAddAdSenseService("ca-pub-9066977823953139"); GS_googleEnableAllServices(); GA_googleAddSlot("ca-pub-9066977823953139", "cnBeta_article_950"); GA_googleAddSlot("ca-pub-9066977823953139", "cnBeta_article_576"); GA_googleAddSlot("ca-pub-9066977823953139", "cnBeta_article_576_2"); GA_googleAddSlot("ca-pub-9066977823953139", "cnBeta_article …
<maplebeats> kk挂了？
<maplebeats> iMadper, 这个不错，下一台电脑就它 了
<abinez> 麻了个巴子的，谁的蓝牙起了个名字叫一头老母猪？
<abinez> 劳资打开蓝牙就显示：一头老母猪要和你配对。
<maplebeats> abinez, 哈哈
<maplebeats> abinez, 笑死我了
<mengfei> ^_^
<abinez> 》》。。
<archl> iMadper: 程序员好多女的吧。
<iMadper> archl: 不算多. 
<iMadper> archl: 当然,如果你觉得那些页面设计/美工/测试也算程序员的话. 那就多了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不算好.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 这个是低电压版本的i7
<maplebeats> iMadper, 废话，肯定只能是低电压版啊。。。不然电池怎么办。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16067451701&spm=2014.12675146.80.201   这个好. 1.1kg, 4核i7, 1080p, 2颗ssd组raid 0, 读取速度1g/s
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 美国代购 Sony/索尼 SVZ13115FCB SVZ13117FCX SVZ13116GXX 4核心-淘宝网
<maplebeats> iMadper, 你要买 ？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 等我当上美国总统吧...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 等我有钱的时候, 笔记本都不知道换成什么样子了
<maplebeats> iMadper, 美国总统还会看这个？
<yoona> 开启了 3D特效  有谁知道 shift+super+alt 这个特效怎么关？
<iMadper> maplebeats: lavie z 我倒是有可能买. 
<maplebeats> yoona, 把电脑砸了。。
<iMadper> 开毛3d特效. 
<abinez> 看一篇新闻报道：经过多年研究科学家发现企鹅也有同性恋，更有虐待小孩的倾向。 
<abinez> 下面一回复亮了：我就知道腾讯不是什么好东西……
<archl> abinez: 企鹅咬了linus，所以隆重当选
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 一的哥说：“如果找十几个20岁左右的死刑犯，让他们练四年足球
<abinez> 然后他们踢世界杯，出线了就出狱，出不了拉回来枪毙。国足一准儿出线。”
<abinez> 我惊异于他的想法，问道：“那怎么解决现在离婚越来越厉害的现象呢？” 
<abinez> 司机掐断烟头狠心说道：“真正能阻止离婚的婚姻法是：离婚后房子归国家。”
<archl> abinez: 朝鲜？
<archl> 合并
<roylez_> abinez: 的哥都是神么
<abinez> 的哥见多识广啊
<abinez> 常年在外跑的
<abinez> 啥人没见过
<abinez> 话说，乐乐你有在用VPNC么？
<abinez> http://microfox.me/microfox/features/
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 特性 | MicroFox
<Zack> 有人在吗？
<^k^> Zack, 点点点.  ㍤ 
<Zack> 请问一下，当我将workspace放在启动器上的时候，长按win键不能打开快捷键的帮助？
<iMadper> workspace是啥? 
<Zack> 还有  不将显示桌面放在启动器就不能使用win+d显示桌面，这又是怎么回事?
<iMadper> 启动器是啥? 
<Zack> 你是不是用的unity的  ubuntu啊 ？
<iMadper> 不是. 
<iMadper> 我正常人. 
<Zack> 左边那个bar就叫启动器
<Zack> - -！
<iMadper> 那个叫启动器?
<Zack> 也叫dock吧
<iMadper> launcher翻译过来的?
<iMadper> 神翻译.
<Zack> 。。。那你说该怎么翻译
<iMadper> 名词就别翻译了
<iMadper> dock怎么翻译?
<iMadper> bar怎么翻译?
<Zack> 。。。。。
<Zack> 真没法啊
<iMadper> linux怎么翻译..
<Zack> 你用的什么系统》
<Zack> ？
<iMadper> win7
<Zack> win7也能用 Xchat
<Zack> ？
<iMadper> 可以, 不过收费. 
<Zack> 教教物品怎么用？
<iMadper> 谁说上irc一定要用xchat了
<iMadper> Zack: 我有说我用xchat了? 
<Zack> - - 
<Zack> 好吧
<iMadper> Zack: /ctcp roylez version  就可以看 roylez用的什么客户端.
<fullenergy>  /ctcp roylez version
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣
<iMadper> fullenergy: 前面不要空格. 
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席早. 
<Zack>  /ctcp roylez version
<iMadper> Zack: 不要钱面的空格.
<iMadper> ...
<Zack> see
<Zack> ping
<Zack> ping baidu.com
<fullenergy> ctcp iMadper version
<fullenergy> version fullenergy
<peterCN> ?
<iMadper> fullenergy: /ctcp
<fullenergy> 可能是客户端不一样，我用的雷鸟，用/ctcp查不到，用/version就可以查到
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 蛋疼的gnome3，输入法图标怎么跳出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419843 为啥右上角没有输入法的图标了，大家都这样的吗？ 2013-04-13-205559_1366x768_scrot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 youqika — 2013-04-13 4:56
<fullenergy> 另外，怎么像这样“iMadper: fullenergy: /ctcp”给一个人发信息呢？不会是直接输入吧？
<iMadper> fullenergy: 就是直接输入....
<iMadper> fullenergy: /topic   会得到一个irc的教程链接.
<maplebeats> ～。～
<maplebeats> iMadper, 大大，无线网丢我严重怎么办
<fullenergy> iMadper:谢谢
<iMadper> maplebeats: 媒婆 最近你没来, 这里来了太多新人了... 估计是deepin或者ylmf的论坛上有人推广这里了.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 丢你?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我无线信号挺好的呀，但是全是丢包。。。郁闷死了
<maplebeats> iMadper, 大大帮我看看嘛
<maplebeats> 是不是应该换个信道？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 无线网丢失太多, 是第一菲涅尔区的屏蔽物太多了. 
<maplebeats> 两堵墙而已啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 换个频道也行. 考虑测量一下你的第一菲涅尔区也行. 
<maplebeats> 第一XXX区是什么玩意
<iMadper> maplebeats: 得看是什么墙.
<maplebeats> 听都没听过。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 自己百度去. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 没学过物理?
 * iMadper 我也没学过物理...
<maplebeats> iMadper, 没学过啊
 * iMadper 我是学水产养殖的.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 靠，我学汽修的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我没开玩笑...
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我学的是观赏鱼养殖.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我也没开玩笑
<maplebeats> iMadper, 什么时候送点鱼来？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 我的毕业论文是: 藻类水草对淡水热带鱼繁殖的影响. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不知道. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你的毕业论文是啥?
<lvlingli> 我是学思想政治教育的  你们要注意了
<maplebeats> iMadper, 创新云用户体验设计与接口开发
<maplebeats> lvlingli, 求教育。。。
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你丫学汽修的, 搞这个?
<maplebeats> iMadper, 对啊
<lvlingli> 我真是学思想政治教育的
<iMadper> maplebeats: 扯淡吧你. 
<maplebeats> lvlingli, 求教育啊
<peterCN> 你们。。。。
<peterCN> 无语了～
<lvlingli> peterCN: 你妈贵姓
<peterCN> - -
<archl> map
<archl> maplebeats: 我觉得你真的很像喳喳
<archl> iMadper: 你啥专业的啊。。。
<maplebeats> archl, 喳喳是谁
<archl> maplebeats: 鸟
<lvlingli> archl: 星战那个么
<maplebeats> I am a loser
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UFW防火墙? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419844 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UFW%E9%98%B2% ... E%E7%BD%AE sudo ufw default deny 作用：开启了防火墙并随系统启动同时关闭所有外部对本机的访问（本机访问外部正常）。 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- …
<archl> lvlingli: 哦。不是
<lvlingli> 无聊啊
<archl> maplebeats: you define yourself
<abinez> http://h.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/pic/item/5ab5c9ea15ce36d33a7cdf3d3bf33a87e950b147.jpg
<abinez> 谁说大型喵星人就不能卖萌？！！
<maplebeats> archl, you are right
<archl> maplebeats: 渣渣。。。
<maplebeats> archl, so....
<maplebeats> what should  I do?
<alpha080> hi, loser
<abinez> 一哥们家境相当不错，尽管已大学毕业，但家务活基本不会。
<abinez> 一日他发微博：“蛋炒饭是先放蛋还是先放饭？”
<archl> maplebeats worship a god
<abinez> 回复者众多。
<abinez> 20分钟后 ，此君又发微博：
<abinez> “听从大多数人的 意见，我先放的蛋，可是没人告诉我要先放油！锅都尼玛黑了…………
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我擦
<archl> maplebeats become a follower of XOM the Unpredictable, the god of chaos.
<archl> abinez: 。煎蛋需要油吗？
<maplebeats> archl, 我了个擦，看不懂
<abinez> 罗姐你没煎过吧？
<iMadper> archl: 热带鱼养殖
<abinez> 前几天逛商场出来，男友去停车场取车，我在人行道上等他，一老太太颤巍巍的向我走来，在和我轻擦一下后倒在地上，说时迟那时快，我也顺势倒地，同时捂着肚子，痛苦的说着”我的肚子，我的孩子。。。”老太太自己爬起来，头也不回的走了，而且走路也不颤了……不……颤……了…….
<archl> abinez: 我讨厌鸡蛋、豆腐、菌类、茄子
<abinez> 罗姐你肯定营养不良
<archl> abinez: 嗯。
<abinez> 如此挑食
<abinez> 我家猫猫还吃青菜呢
<abinez> 连青草都吃
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 那些段子是真是假？
<abinez> 它就是不吃米饭
<iMadper> archl: 买了本语法书, 开始学英语了. 
<abinez> 你怎么不打成买了本法语书，开始学英语了
<iMadper> abinez: lol~
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 修网络的人还没有来，烦死了:O
<abinez>  大学的舍友最近经常换男朋友，而且常常在外面过夜，你懂的。有次气愤的回到宿舍说在也不去某某宾馆了。我们问怎么了？她然后愤愤的答道：那个老板居然要我的手机号码，说是可以给我介绍生意！无语。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 糗事百科上的？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 如何让ubuntu自动更换自定义壁纸，或是生成那个xml文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419846 如图，好多壁纸 怎么自动生成xml文件 就如同生成grub.cfg一样 统计信息: 发表于 由 suteng1998 — 2013-04-13 13:17
<abinez> http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/pic/item/35a85edf8db1cb1321f23f01dc54564e92584b0c.jpg
<archl> iMadper: 看这个。 http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/radio/specials/142_requests_offers/page5.shtml
<^k^> archl ... ⇪ BBC World Service | Learning English | How To
<archl> iMadper: 当你学英语的时候不需要语法，当你研究英语的时候，需要。
<archl> iMadper: 孩子是学，学生是研究。
<archl> iMadper: 简单想，为啥这样——得到答案就是。不要再想。
<iMadper> archl: 还是需要与发的吧?
<archl> iMadper: 不一定。
<archl> iMadper: 需要你的逻辑。
<archl> iMadper: 主要差异是逻辑，不是语法
<iMadper> archl: 好吧, 我先听听试试看. 
<archl> iMadper: 逻辑对了，拼词就好了
<iMadper> archl: 恩. 这个教程不错, 语速很适合我.
<iMadper> archl: 好东西!~
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 安卓gtalk客户端默认加载图片好浪费流量
 * iMadper 睡觉去
<abinez> 宠物店的老板，修毛真是一把手！
<abinez> http://a.hiphotos.baidu.com/album/pic/item/a8773912b31bb05134d2bb22377adab44bede0c2.jpg?psign=34d2bb22377adab44aed2e738bd4b31c8601a18b86d6c4fa
<abinez> 我们的时间是有限的，所以请不要浪费时间去过你不想要的生活。
<abinez> 无线路由器发神经了，老是自动重启
<abinez> 是不是电源有问题了
<chengshiding> 有人吗
<^k^> chengshiding, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 有人
<chengshiding> 在
<qiao> iMadper: 早 ～
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 现在都两点半了，还早？
<chengshiding> 早
<chengshiding> 反正起床没多久
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 和我在暑假的时候差不多
<chengshiding> 周末嘛，好好休息休息
<wzssyqa> 请教个C++的问题： http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703834/
<wzssyqa> 如何运行这段代码5次
<wzssyqa> 也就是生成5个 onoff , onoff[5]
<chengshiding> 这个是c++代码吗？
<wzssyqa> chengshiding: 是
<chengshiding> 哦
<chengshiding> 写个脚本，在脚本里运行5次
<chengshiding> onoff是个什么样的对象啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 打开终端后显示一堆乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419848 新 安装的ubuntu 10.04 打开终端后显示乱码 bash: command substitution: line 9: 在未预料的“newline”附近出现语法错误 bash: command substitution: line 9: `FY���A�2rO�x��^������b�D������V��G!T�: …
<chengshiding> 乱码啊大哥
<chengshiding> 你又没修改设置，怎么会乱码呢
<yupbank> hi，大家好..
<wzssyqa> cfy: C++如何创建一个类的多个实例，并放在数组里？
<cfy> wzssyqa: blah arr[size];arr[0]=new blah()
<cfy> wzssyqa: 这样那个？
<cfy> wzssyqa: 这样？
<wzssyqa> cfy: 
<wzssyqa> cfy: y
<wzssyqa> cfy: 但是要初始化不特定多个
<cfy> wzssyqa: 寻昏暗
<cfy> wzssyqa: 循环
<wzssyqa> cfy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703834/
<wzssyqa> cfy: 那个 onoff 这个东西是什么搞法？
<wzssyqa> cfy: OnOffHelper 应该是一个类名吧，onoff似乎应该是它的一个实例吧
<cfy> wzssyqa: 是的
<wzssyqa> cfy: 换成new之后 ‘OnOffhelper’ was not declared in this scope
<wzssyqa> cfy: onoff[i] = new ns3::OnOffHelper ("ns3::UdpSocketFactory", ... )
<abinez> 情侣被“小三”检举学术造假 遭美国名校拒录
<abinez> http://news.qq.com/a/20130413/000664.htm
<^k^> abinez ... ⇪ 情侣被“小三”检举学术造假 遭美国名校拒录_新闻_腾讯网
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个新闻
<wzssyqa> cfy: OnOffhelper onoff[5];  这句报的那错
<cfy> wzssyqa: 不知道了。。。。。你找 microcai 
<wzssyqa> microcai: ^
<microcai> wzssyqa: hi
<microcai> wzssyqa: 刚刚16G 内存到了，现在 24G 内存了
<microcai> 哦耶
<microcai> 哦耶
<wzssyqa> microcai: 豪
 * microcai 我 PC 24G 内存咯～
<wzssyqa> cfy: 刚才写错了
<wzssyqa> cfy: h大写
<wzssyqa> microcai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5703834/ 看看这个
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那个第一行是什么写法
<microcai> wzssyqa: 不懂 upstart
<microcai> wzssyqa: 换 systemd 吧
<microcai> systemd 的配置文件就是简单的 ini 格式
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那是C++
<microcai> 非常易懂
<microcai> wzssyqa:  ！？？？？？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 那是一段C++
<microcai> 为啥看着像脚本
<microcai> wzssyqa: 你也把 c++ 用出脚本味道了？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 插
<microcai> 空闲内存 16G ~
<wzssyqa> 先给我看看第一行是什么写法？
<microcai> 筒子们，请问咋用？
<wzssyqa> microcai: 编译ns3
<microcai> wzssyqa: 你这个脚本没见过
<mk3548208> microcai, 搞桌面虚拟化
<wzssyqa> microcai: 表示在24线程+144G内存机器上要编译10个小时
<microcai> 对，给虚拟机升级内存先
<microcai> wzssyqa: 那不叫 PC
<microcai> wzssyqa: PC 24G 内存是属于非常前卫高端的，嘻嘻
<wzssyqa> microcai: 所以先别喧了
<wzssyqa> microcai: 随便搞个主板都能32G，好吧
 * wzssyqa 表示那又不是手机24G内存，炫毛啊
<microcai> wzssyqa: 你有 24G 没
<microcai> 赶紧的，现在内存白菜价
<microcai> 大家都升级到 32G 内存
<microcai> 没钱也升级到 16G
<koko_zk> 悲剧的DDR2...
<microcai> 以后谁抱怨某程序内存占用大的，自觉切腹去
<wzssyqa> microcai: linpack
<microcai> wzssyqa 说了，随便搞的主板就是 32G
<microcai> 没钱的找 wzssyqa 要去
<microcai> 我是有实际需求的
<wzssyqa> 先找 microcai 要主板
<microcai> 最近升级 gentoo 老出现内存不足的问题
<microcai> 我才破费升级内存的
<microcai> 又不是为了跑你的 linpak
<wzssyqa> microcai: 祝你CPU不支持64bit，不支持PAE
<microcai> wzssyqa: 在跑 64位系统，无压力
<wzssyqa> cfy: 那个东东不能用new，只能那么写。。。
<wzssyqa> cfy: 不能那么定义数组
<microcai>  空闲内存已经掉到 11G 了
<microcai> 用了 13G 内存了
<microcai>  所以大家就应该知道我 8G 内存是确实不够用了
<microcai> 你们这些只用电脑上网聊天的，自然不知道内存大了干嘛用
<wzssyqa> cfy: 搞定了，用指针
<abinez> 你用了24GB的内存？》
<peterCN> 牛啊
<microcai> abinez: 用了13G 
<abinez> 不是32GB么
<peterCN> 我的才2G～哭
<microcai> abinez:  24G , 原来 8G ,加了 16G
<abinez> 我是说你的主机上是不是总共用了24GB
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我的是16GB
<abinez> 4GBx4
<microcai> abinez: 看情况，如果还不够用，就把 8G 卖掉，再加  16G
<microcai> abinez: 现在是 4g*2 + 8g*2
<abinez> 卖给我吧
<abinez> 多少钱
<peterCN> 我的本本配置太差，内存大了也浪费
<microcai> abinez: 你已经插满了啊
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 我有其他的主机啊
<microcai> abinez: 要卖我也是把 4G*2 卖掉啊
<abinez> 又不是只有一台主机
<abinez> 你用的那个内存是什么牌子的？
<microcai> abinez: 这样啊
<abinez> 是不是金士顿的骇客神条
<microcai> abinez: 我没打算卖啊！ 啊喂。我是说如果 24G 还不够用了再卖
<abinez> 我当时是想买8GBx2的
<microcai> abinez: 不是 , 是海盗船的
<microcai> abinez: 金士顿假货太多，不敢买
<abinez> 后来，卖家说那个暂时没货，我就要了4X4的
<abinez> 我买的是正品，验证过的
<abinez> 不是那些便宜的假货哦
<microcai> abinez:  我就怕买到假货，就没买 金士顿的
<abinez> 在官方旗舰店买啊
<mk3548208> m/clear
<microcai> ！！！
<abinez> 你要是怕假货的话
<microcai> abinez:  不知道哪个是真的旗舰店啊
<abinez> 天猫上有的
<abinez> 金士顿旗舰店
<microcai> abinez:  好，下次注意了
<microcai> abinez: but ~~ 我打算升级后 换下的 8G 给老爸的PC 
<microcai> abinez: :D
<abinez> 你老爸用不了那么多的内存
<abinez> 浪费国家资源啊
<abinez> 给你老板用2GB的内存都用不完啦
<abinez> 除非你老爸也是极客
<microcai> abinez:  2G 用的完，现在就是用的 2G
<abinez> 嗯
<microcai> abinez: 可是你知道 PPS 暴风这种都是资源大户啊
<abinez> 开了N多的应用软件没关掉吧>>
<roylez_> abinez: 丫无聊透了？自己跟自己聊天？
 * wzssyqa 06年时搞了1G内存感觉好大
<abinez> roylez 木有
<microcai> wzssyqa: 06 年用 256M 的鲁过
<wzssyqa> roylez_: 拜带尾巴的主席
<abinez> 嗯
<abinez> 乐乐
<abinez> momo乐乐
<microcai> 06 年 256M ， 感觉够用 .. 汗！
<microcai> 08å¹´ 2G  10 å¹´ 4G , 11 å¹´ 8G 13 å¹´ 24G  .
<microcai> 我的台式机就是这样升级上来的
<microcai> 换下的内存都贱卖了
<microcai> :D
<roylez_> wzssyqa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac614433
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 再不相亲就软了 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<gebjgd> roylez: 扎西得乐
<bigsun>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.7.10-gentoocp936 i686 ** Distro: "Gentoo" "?" ? ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ (AuthetiicAMD) @ 2.71GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2.0GB, 44.6% free ** Disk: Total: 900.4GB, 8.8% free ** VGA: 10de:0625 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI ** Ethernet: 10b7:9055 ** Uptime: 4h 9m 6s **
<gebjgd> 其实可以用gentoo的用户的电脑来供暖
<wzssyqa> 用溅兔的都是自虐狂
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 安装deadbeef-MPRIS-plugin-2.1.5时出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419851 eung@debian:~/Downloads/deadbeef-2.1.5$ make make all-recursive make[1]: Entering directory `/home/yeung/Downloads/deadbeef-2.1.5' Making all in test make[2]: Entering directory `/home/yeung/Downloads/deadbeef-2.1.5/test' gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -g -O2 -I/u …
<roylez_> gebjgd: 德国基佬
<freeflying> roylez_: 出来喝茶
<roylez_> freeflying: 丫哪里冒出来的
<roylez_> freeflying: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac622085
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 挪用300万公款：只为QQ炫舞游戏装备 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> freeflying: 跳槽去抠抠吧
<CloudFStrife> 有人在吗？
<^k^> CloudFStrife, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<imtxc> iMadper: 请教一下，你是怎么在 笔记本上用外接键盘的，屏幕不够大，放太远的话会看不见啊。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 买个大显示器
<imtxc> roylez_: 基席
<CloudFStrife> 呃，你近视啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 没有贵厂的福利不给报销
<imtxc> microcai: 微菜24G内存。。。？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 要那么内存显然是为了跑win的
<imtxc> ...
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 升级ubuntu12.10，但是重启之后貌似还是12.10啊? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419852 我按照网上的步骤升级ubuntu12.10： 首先，按下Ctrl + Alt + T打开终端，运行命令来更新您的系统： sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 然后按Alt+ F2组合键调出运行命令框，然后键入： …
<mao_> ?
<mordory> hello
<^k^> mordory, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<imtxc> 伟大的感冒终于到了我大帝都了
<imtxc> 比我的预测居然早来了3天， 唉，看来我的预测准确程度还当不了卫生部长，只能做国家气象局局长。。。。
<mordory> imtxc: The all type is the type "E"
<imtxc> mordory: .....
<imtxc> mordory: utf-8
<mordory> imtxc: NO, the console mode could not display chinese type
<imtxc> mordory: sou ga.
<roylez_> freeflying: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/203993
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 消费提示：Amazon.com 美国亚马逊　正式支持银联借记卡、信用卡付款-Amazon-消费提示 - 什么值得买
<microcai> imtxc: yes
<archl> roylez乐乐
<imtxc> microcai: 用掉了多少？
<microcai> imtxc: 12G
<microcai> imtxc: 高峰的时候，用到剩余内存只有 10G, 用到了 14G
<microcai> imtxc: 主要是编译 费内存啊
<imtxc> microcai: 牛啊……
<mordory> ±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±±²³´µ¶··¸¹°°­­ëí¬êîçøâèóõøîú  â øííøóø
<mordory> 真好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于主目录的作用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419855 用户主目录没有重要的文件，如果删除后会不会影响该用户的功能， 如果在服务器上会不会影响SSH等功能 我用的是UBUNTU SERVER， 删除后是不是自己重建一个就行了，还是系统会自行恢复？？？ 统计信息: 发表于  …
<iMadper> 看到一个巧克力上面印着slab
<iMadper> ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 今天装了13.04，N卡驱动问题，求大神 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419856 今天装了13.04，32的系统。。。以前用的12.04，N卡驱动也一直没解决，今天我去N卡官网下载驱动，用的自动检测驱动，但提示我要装java,。。 我就装了，也配了火狐浏览器的jre环境变量，可进N卡 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 巧克力上的slab？
<imtxc> iMadper: 估计他的意思是很大块的巧克力 ～
<iMadper> imtxc: 可能吧. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 电脑放在桌子上. 键盘放下面的键盘抽屉呀. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 电脑桌不是都有那个吗?
<microcai> 24G
<microcai> 24G
<microcai> 开心开心
<microcai> 开心开心
<cuihao> rime有双拼吗？
<iMadper> 求靠谱公司推荐!
<iMadper> 创业小公司也可!
<imtxc> iMadper: 笔记本用的话还是觉得太远了，我先适应适应
<imtxc> iMadper: 你就装…… 都有好公司了
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个确定pass了么
<microcai> iMadper:  ！
<microcai> iMadper: ！！！
<iMadper> microcai: 菜菜!
<imtxc> microcai: 膜拜24G～
<iMadper> microcai: 膜拜富二代. 
<iMadper> imtxc: .
 * iMadper 求靠谱小公司推荐!
<onlylove> 靠谱小公司？你开玩笑呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求指教linux字符界面zhcon的安装方法。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419857 看过网上介绍的方法，不知到是自己操作不好还是其他原因，总是安装不正确。字符界面依旧是菱形乱码。。。请各位大大指点一二。 统计信息: 发表于 由 天狐小墨 — 2013-04-13 17:28
<iMadper> onlylove: 没有吗?
 * iMadper 先去吃饭! 白切鸡在等我. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 你认清形势好吧……现在的公司哪个不是狠命的剥削
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在没力气, 等我吃完了白切鸡再去找~ lol~
<abinez> 在帮一些传统企业的电商咨询项目。碰到某公司总经理力邀加盟，一时心动。某日却在公司厕所（公司一层内两个厕所，里边那个）出来时碰到董事长，董事长说: 这是我的私人厕所，谁让你进来的? 那层楼里七十多员工，董事长一个人占一半厕所。加盟的事就此作罢。」
<abinez> 评：董事长威武! 一人用那么大的厕所，想必是屁股也大吧。
 * choocc 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 刚开始学习ubuntu的一点点体验 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419859 知道ubuntu已经有快一年时间了，以前只是听说，后来曾经在win7上安装vm虚拟机里面装过ubuntu12.04，只是体验一下没有深入了解，个人感觉在虚拟机中也学不到东西，里面没有实体，一切都是虚拟的，包 …
 * iMadper 求靠谱初创公司推荐.
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: kick starter ?
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 如何根据笔记本机盖的开关执行相应脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419861 大家好，我现在的问题是：我有两个脚本，分别对应笔记本屏幕合上和关上的时候执行；我想让这两个脚本变成自动在屏幕关上或者合上的时候运行，该怎么办呢？ （12.04LTS）  …
<roylez_> iMadper: ...
<roylez_> iMadper: jackd
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 啥来的?
<iMadper> roylez_: 啥来的?
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 你想让我去集资?
<roylez_> iMadper: 基佬交友app
<iMadper> roylez_: 你在用吧
<roylez_> iMadper: 没，上次看一个啥视频提到这个
<iMadper> roylez_: 你还真是对这个很了解呀
<iMadper> roylez_: lol~ 吊到不少汉子吧?
<roylez_> iMadper: 中文名“接客帝”
<roylez_> iMadper: 你妹
<iMadper> roylez_: lol~
<iMadper> roylez_: 有没有靠谱点儿的?
<roylez_> iMadper: 没
<imtxc> iMadper: 键盘到手
<imtxc> 这键盘下面的防滑垫居然有胶。。。。
<roylez_> iMadper: 很久以前看过一篇说不要加入别人的创业项目，除非你是CEO
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 
<iMadper> roylez_: ... ... 
<iMadper> roylez_: 我是说那种第一轮融资完了的初创公司. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱热. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱人. 
<imtxc> iMadper: P 我拿耳机换的
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你也是有钱人. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 等我回去请我吃饭!
<imtxc> iMadper: 好的
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚吃了个凉皮很好吃
<iMadper> imtxc: 麻婆豆腐盖饭 + 凉皮!
<iMadper> imtxc: 单单一个凉皮就像把我打发?
<imtxc> iMadper: 太奢靡了吧这个
<iMadper> imtxc: 只有凉皮吃得饱?
<imtxc> iMadper: 凉皮加肉夹馍
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 可以考虑. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 就这样了，再多别人会说咱俩炫富的～
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 发现这小键盘可一放在笔记本键盘上面用。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我经常这样. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 那是因为书没地方放了. 
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 入手当当的那种大显示器吧，少年
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不喜欢dell.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不买缩水ips
 * iMadper 宁愿mva, 也不愿意看那漏光去
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<roylez_> iMadper: 壕人你还是吃你家那山吧
<roylez_> iMadper: 够你一辈子了
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> roylez_: mva比ips便宜. 
<iMadper> imtxc: ^^
 * imtxc 这些个壕们 伤自尊了，给我显示器我都没地方放。。。
<iMadper> roylez_: 我父母都是农民. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你大爷, 我现在还在看我的12.1寸显示器.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我祖上到我全是农民。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 一样呀. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我三四岁的时候才到的北京呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 哼，我有农村户口你有不
<iMadper> imtxc: 我以前有呀!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我身份证号是 131181开头的
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在没就不算，我名下还有5亩责任田
<roylez_> iMadper: 我10岁才去北京溜了一圈
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是110104 懂?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我24岁才到北京 懂？
<iMadper> roylez_: 你个上海土壕. 
<imtxc> roylez_: 膜拜上海土豪
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是你家离得远.
<imtxc> eexp: 膜拜湖南土豪
<iMadper> roylez_: 上海生活水平比北京高多了.
<iMadper> eexp: 你在呀, ee. 
<imtxc> gebjgd: 膜拜德国基土豪
 * imtxc 话说手感怎么没我那天在店里试的好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 茶?
<imtxc> iMadper: .
<roylez_> imtxc: 风俗店里试手感？
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果那天手感更好, 说明那天你用的是青轴.
<iMadper> roylez_: +1
<iMadper> roylez_: 而且是gaoji风俗店.
<imtxc> iMadper: 青的我同时试了  不一样啊  那个声音很夸张的
<imtxc> 啪啪啪的
<roylez_> ......
<iMadper> imtxc: .... ....
<roylez_> imtxc: 你不能轻点么
 * iMadper 目击
<imtxc> iMadper: 有点后悔了，太高级了我不敢背公司去，我老大用的都比这差啊。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你对主席做什么了?
<imtxc> roylez_: 我慢慢的～～
<roylez_> iMadper: 他自己说的店里面的
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子
 * iMadper 不开心呀
<imtxc> freeflying: 节操
<roylez_> iMadper: 为啥不开心？有妹子，又年轻
<iMadper> roylez_: 没工作了...
<imtxc> roylez_: 对啊，你有妹子
<roylez_> imtxc: 我一个人
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，你有妹子
<iMadper> roylez_: 没法跟我老妈交代. 我现在还没敢跟我老妈说呢. 
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 妹子多了也烦...
<roylez_> iMadper: 说什么？
<iMadper> roylez_: 说我工作丢了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 用更新管理器将12.10升级到13.04的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419864 前几天，我升级到13.04了，用着还稳定没出什么情况，但毕竟 还不是稳定版，如果作为生产平台，请小心，为了尝试感受新系统是没问题的，我用了那么久都没什么问题。下面跟大家说说如何用更 …
<roylez_> iMadper: ...怎么丢的？合同到期吗？
<imtxc> iMadper: 你老妈肯定说没事儿，多领几个女同学回来也好
<imtxc> roylez_: 他东家没弄下来人头
<iMadper> roylez_: 实习到期, 组内没有转正名额. 
<iMadper> imtxc: ... .. 我妈一直嫌弃我招惹的妹子太多...
<roylez_> iMadper: 18摸的实习都是无期的
<imtxc> iMadper: 次哦，你招惹妹子的事情居然都能让你妈知道。
<iMadper> roylez_: 我也可以继续实习, 不过工资太低. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 骑驴找马，这个你不会么
<iMadper> imtxc: 各种电话多了, 我老妈能发现的好不好?!
<imtxc> 不过知道了也好又出
<iMadper> roylez_: 正在找, 好难找...
<imtxc> 知道了也有好处
<iMadper> imtxc: 不带回家. 
 * imtxc 开心  码字去～
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B004EDA4LY&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B004EDA4LY&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ dacco三洋顺产专用收腹带 97095036 L:73-79cm 89-99cm-Dacco 三洋母婴用品
<imtxc> 不看
<imtxc> 用不到。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 过几天你就生孩子了. 你去店里.
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 店里的丫头给我生孩子就好了
 * imtxc 这拔键器怎么用哦，我把这win键弄下来。
<imtxc> 一个打蛋器
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我表示我本本键盘可以徒手掰下
<iMadper> 只要力气大, 什么都可以掰开. 问题是, 不一定能再放回去~ lol~
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我的键盘按键能取下，也能装上去
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 已掰下好几次了。
<chengshiding> 好啦吧
 * jiero 真是烂好人，小女孩都喜欢靠近。。。
<microcai> http://bbs.chinaunix.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=4076595&extra=
<^k^> microcai ⇪ ti: ASIO协程彻底转变你的思维 - C/C++ - ChinaUnix.net -
<roylez_> jiero: 小女孩和狗都喜欢我
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐。
<jiero> roylez_: 我也喜欢你
<roylez_> jiero: 你是小女孩么？
<jiero> roylez_: 。我不是
<jiero> roylez_:  不要傲娇了。发张照片
<jiero> roylez_: 。靠。你比女的还扭捏。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 很久不见你登录了
<jyfl987> jiero: 扯淡吧 我平时用yunfan而已
<iMadper> jyfl987: 有小公司推荐没?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 怎么换回来nick了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 没 在win32下用了pidgin而已
<jyfl987> iMadper: 红帽
<iMadper> jyfl987: 没headcount.
<iMadper> jyfl987: 换个. 
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这样啊
<iMadper> jyfl987: 初创公司也行. 
<jiero> iMadper: 把自己放在网上被人钉就好了。。。
<iMadper> jyfl987: 工资要求不高. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 你说这个键盘shift这些大键下面怎么有弹簧的声音
<jyfl987> iMadper: 你是应届生 不要挑这挑那的 除非你早就有这方面的水平了
<jiero> iMadper: 6000+？
<iMadper> jiero: 被人钉...
<jyfl987> 所以还是混一两年再说
<iMadper> jiero: 我有提要求?
<jiero> iMadper: 我以为你的要求是那样。
<iMadper> jiero: 不是, 我说错人了... sorry.
<jiero> iMadper: 不是很多把。
<iMadper> jyfl987: 我有提要求吗?
<jyfl987> iMadper: 我是知道有几家初创公司在要人 可是我怎么敢推荐呢 
<jyfl987> iMadper: 有啊 之前你不是说过要求么
<iMadper> jyfl987: 那算了~
<jyfl987> 要北京的 6k+的
<jyfl987> iMadper: 额 刚刚你还提了个要求 要小公司
<iMadper> ... 
<iMadper> 得, 当我没说.
<jyfl987> 如果现在intel要人 你去么？
<iMadper> 当我没说, 换个话题吧
<jiero> iMadper: intel要小人。
<jyfl987> 不能当你没说 你已经说了 就要说到底
<jyfl987> 要是在法庭上 你能跟受害者说 “当我没插” 么？ 
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 插死你就没得说了。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 确实这样
<jyfl987> 最近确实是招人的多 
<jyfl987> 但是我基本没看到招出学校的
<imtxc> 。。。
<jyfl987> linkedlin上加人的几乎都是猎头 好无聊
<jyfl987> 猎头就跟租房中介一样 都希望你赶快抛弃现在 换个新的
 * Guest97501   Show my existing
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS 屏蔽某个网址，要更改哪个文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419866 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ojfsz — 2013-04-13 19:57
<jyfl987> iMadper: 不说话也没用 毕业一天天就近了
<jyfl987> iMadper: 这东西你跟我交流用途不大 但是你跟 cfy 可能路子就差不多了
<iMadper> jyfl987: 我只是觉得你可能认识一些公司, 知道有在招人的. 
<iMadper> jyfl987: 不过无所谓了.
<jiero> iMadper maplebeats cherrot destine 你们是最后一批了
<jyfl987> iMadper: 我是认识啊 可是我已经告诉你了 现在招人真的是两级分化
<jiero> 后继乏人了。
<jyfl987> 企业都不想培养人
<jyfl987> 都想立刻去挖个人马上用
<iMadper> jyf
<iMadper> jyfl987: 恩. 
<jyfl987> 创业的你就更别想了 创业的就更有可能是想挖个人来当3个人用的
<jyfl987> 除非你自己本身就在创业
<jiero> jyfl987: 对啊。
<jiero> jyfl987: 创业的真的就是黑。都是招工人。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你在家几个月了？
<yoona> 今年大二下学期  学计算机 感觉什么都不懂  ！
<jyfl987> iMadper: 你要是会做网站 昨天我还有个朋友说他朋友创业要找人做网站 额
<yoona> 毕业 估计只能当个码农了
<jyfl987> yoona: 码农都不好当
<yoona> 那我只能回家种地了
<iMadper> jyfl987: 不会
<jyfl987> 种地的钱怕是补贴不了你的电费和网费
<jyfl987> iMadper: 做app呢？
<iMadper> jyfl987: 不会.
<jiero> jyfl987: 34个月了。
<jyfl987> iMadper: 那你进创业公司的机会少了一半 
<jiero> jyfl987: 错了。26*12个月了
<iMadper> jyfl987: 80%都没了. 
<Guest97501> wo cao
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 也挺好的 宅家里至少不怕得禽流感
<imtxc> jyfl987: 种地好
<jyfl987> imtxc: 看你有多大地
<Guest97501> haha
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我们那里党参今年都卖50一斤了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我家那人均只有一亩不到
<yoona> 一个人1亩多点
<jiero> jyfl987: 我听一小姑娘说，她家前年时附近羊肉 0.1 元一斤。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 疯了啊。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 种小麦那些没戏，今年大旱 什么都种不了，捉鸡啊。。。。
<jyfl987> 三亩地想混出来 种人参么？
<yoona> 发信息如何在前面加昵称
<jyfl987> 人参也不是一年收一次吧
<jiero> jyfl987: 现在是了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我就在三亩地种过党参
<jyfl987> jiero: 那也不是长久之计
<jiero> jyfl987: 年年种，年年收。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 不是人参啦
<jyfl987> imtxc: 投入呢 产出呢
<jyfl987> 风险呢？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我们种的那时候是10年前，没有多大收入
<jyfl987> 种土豆风险小保收 但是收益也小
<imtxc> jyfl987: 土豆也不行
<jyfl987> 要不在家里种大麻吧 不过有点费电
<imtxc> jyfl987: 今年家里土豆到现在没种下去，按照正常年份应该都种了一个月了
<imtxc> 中白菜 西葫芦 甘蓝 这些收益好
<jyfl987> imtxc: 土豆好像有一种病容易挂 爱尔兰曾经就碰到过
<jiero> jyfl987: 看了 特点
<jyfl987> imtxc: 既然这样 你为嘛还留在帝都为人民服雾？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 我们那里号称土豆之乡 可惜今年大旱 没法种了今年
<jiero> jyfl987: 看了 ted talk，发现非洲农民都google解决土豆长病的问题。。。
<yoona> 土豆麻烦 一个一个刨！
<imtxc> jyfl987: 这不跑出来了，一年就回去面子上挂不住么
<jyfl987> jiero: 应该如此 信息技术这点上有优势
<imtxc> yoona: 土豆是一窝的好不
<jyfl987> imtxc: 肯定你收入比别人高吧 要不然面子怎么挂上去
<jiero> jyfl987: 中国还停留在 邮箱不会用英文字母这个级别。。。
<yoona> 我刨过土豆  刨完了  还有发芽的
<jyfl987> jiero: 搞个百度知道app版本 什么的 额
<jyfl987> 农村里手机上网容易
<imtxc> jyfl987: 反正我们那里最近几年开始种蔬菜之后，每家每年都能收入10万左右，而且只用忙半年
<jyfl987> 我山里的亲戚就是 过年回来没网上 但是却在刷微博 一问是手机
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那不错 收入比我高 我也回家算了 
<jiero> imtxc: 剩下半年干嘛。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 也要看老板的心情，有一年…… 家里种的白菜送都没人要
<jyfl987> imtxc: 那收益要平均化了
<jiero> 收益平均化——购物消费能平均化么。
<imtxc> 那是09年那次 额 老板们都不要白菜了。。。。 然后地里面的那么好的菜，给人送，说我家那一地菜你去拿吧
<imtxc> 然后他们不要，只能花钱雇人挖下来，然后倒掉。。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 中国物流不行 运输上运费又高 否则你可以上网卖了
 * iMadper 
<jiero> 人的到收入时可以接受时高时低，但是等花费的时候就变得不情愿了。
 * iMadper 在看 哆啦a梦
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<imtxc> jyfl987: 是啊，有门路能搞上或火车皮的 都当大老板来了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 只要能有门路运出去卖的，都发了。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 可以考虑上 阿里去 他们最近又个团购买批发价的东西 我感觉模式很好 可惜没有突出
<jiero> imtxc: 本地工厂。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 剧场版还是普通版？
<jiero> 羊肉干。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 有个网站叫做。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 本地人给钱都不吃自己中的大白菜和甘蓝
<jyfl987> 养羊不好
<jyfl987> 对了 大白菜可以加工成韩国泡菜嘛 这一下子就升值好多倍了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 甘蓝很好吃啊 去年我妈妈吃过以后 还要自己种呢
<imtxc> jyfl987: 见过怎么种的你就不吃了
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。imtxc说的是不吃自己种的。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 怎么种？
<jiero> imtxc: 你家是哪里的？
<imtxc> jyfl987: 每天打毒药，国家规定只能打杀虫剂，可是杀虫剂不起作用，全是打敌敌喂
<imtxc> jiero: 甘肃
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这样 确实我也不想吃了 中国真是互害啊
<jiero> imtxc: 甘肃有水？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 山东不也有人么
<imtxc> jyfl987: 基本上每天都要打毒药 不打不行，虫子就吃完了 有洞洞菜就不好看了就卖不出价格了
<imtxc> jiero: 有的地方有水
<jiero> imtxc: 我只记得我小时候下面地是用养鸡场废水和医院废水填充的河流浇灌的。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 其实也有人买菜专门买有洞的 就是因为怕有打药 
<jyfl987> imtxc: 信息社会的好处就是你能以低成本找到那些长尾群体
<imtxc> 打杀虫剂也就罢了  关键现在全打的是剧毒毒药 jyfl987 
<jiero> jyfl987 以貌识别是当前的主流。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你又不是大农场主
<jiero> 自己规范自己的未来。
<jyfl987> 只要你那点卖出去就是了
<imtxc> ……
<jiero> jyfl987: 我当然不是。我可以自己种，但烂。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 现在还有人不放心 自己在城市阳台上种呢
<jiero> jyfl987: 用大棚。。。我这里大多都是大棚。。。打药大概少些。
<jiero> jyfl987: 早就有了
<jiero> jyfl987 imtxc 听说过寿光么。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 没有啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 没
<imtxc> jiero: 好像是个癌症村子什么的/
<imtxc> jiero: 或者是我记乱了 忘了
 * iMadper 我是胖虎, 我是孩子王!
<imtxc> iMadper: 拜孩纸王
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> iMadper: 这键盘聊天太有感觉了  有说不完的话啊
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> lol  不过有点高，手有点疼
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有掌托?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没买，我直接架在笔记本键盘上面的，更高
<imtxc> 手腕酸啊 不要误会
<jyfl987> imtxc: 其实搞有机农业很有噱头
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.22.6CYrx8&id=13425871862
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 清仓正品国产二代PU皮 机械键盘手托/掌托 filco noppoo plu通用-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有就是我用modmap 把 ctrl 和 caplock 换了 为什么在这个键盘上不起作用了
<imtxc> jyfl987: 恩啊，可以卖很高的价格 
<imtxc> iMadper: 先不买托了，周一拿过去台式机用应该好点儿
<imtxc> jyfl987: 可是那种要环境好才能种出来吧，我们那里搞有机的，估计就死完了
 * imtxc 没有洋气的三向走线，不幸福
<crackth> 〒_〒各位，腾讯的秒传是什么原理？30多兆的东西三秒就传完了~
<imtxc> crackth: 因为你网速快呀
<cuihao> 可能是服务器上就有了
<crackth> 不是，网速不快
<imtxc> crackth: 那就是服务器上有文件
<crackth> 服务器应该没有我传的压缩文件
<imtxc> crackth: 人家会扫描你的压缩文件的
<crackth> 腾讯的秒传
<koko_zk> 自己写些垃圾几十兆的垃圾文件上传试下
<crackth> 我试试
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 什么是独立分区。 我把Ubuntu装到非原xp系统盘 就是独立分区吗 急！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419870 什么是独立分区。 我把Ubuntu装到非原xp系统盘 就是独立分区吗 急！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 _Star丶空白 — 2013-04-13 20:35
<cuihao> 我以前记得，QQ网盘有一次传得很快，速度远远超出物理极限，我就和同学探讨了这个问题……
<crackth> 恩？怎么回事！
<imtxc> crackth: 其实，什么是腾讯的妙传？ 互相之间传文件？
<crackth> 跟网盘一样吧
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我们那还成
<cuihao> 疼讯的来了
<cuihao> 问饭团吧……
<jiero> imtxc  jyfl987  反正中国就会扯。。。我们这里都知道寿光名号是“蔬菜之乡”
<crackth> 〒_〒觉得好神奇
<jiero> crackth: 好像有本地传
<cuihao> maplebeats, <crackth> 〒_〒各位，腾讯的秒传是什么原理？30多兆的东西三秒就传完了~
<jiero> crackth: 本地节点。
<maplebeats> cuihao, hash
<jiero> crackth: 就是你们两个电脑互联。
<maplebeats> md5
<maplebeats> ooxx
<crackth> 不是点对点，是点对面
<maplebeats> cuihao, 你们在说什么玩意
<cuihao> crackth, 嗯嗯， maplebeats  是疼讯技术人员，相信他吧
<crackth> ⊙_⊙
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆好
<jiero> maplebeats: 你不是客服么。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆还在qq家呢么
<jiero> maplebeats: 服务器的客服。
<crackth> 疼迅的秒传求原理〒_〒
 * maplebeats 操，我明明是扫地的
<jiero> maplebeats: hr・？
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 有种子么，要AV女优
<iMadper> 种子能给, av女优就给不聊了~
<maplebeats> crackth, 本地上算它md5之类的，到服务器上查找一次，有就记下节点就完了啊
<crackth> maplebeats: 求科普原理~~
<jiero> crackth: 你传的是什么东西
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt, 有啊
<maplebeats> crackth, 你自己写个程序上传，他丫的肯定不能秒传
<mao_> 科比受伤了。
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt, 你要谁的种子
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 我是QQ会员。。
<maplebeats> CyrusYzGTt, = =。
<jiero> maplebeats: 你也是
<maplebeats> 我也是呢。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 仓井空。。 
<maplebeats> 我会员还是兔子送给我的= =！
 * jiero 真没用过 qq 的服务。qq会员干么用？
<jiero> maplebeats: 兔子能送？
<maplebeats> jiero, 去广告的。。。
<mao_> 苍井空
<mao_> ？
<CyrusYzGTt> maplebeats§ 我要你送一年给我。 
<mao_> 种子？
<maplebeats> jiero, 我在RTX上叫他给我开个会员，他就给我开了
<jiero> maplebeats: 哦。qq有广告啊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 求得到会员的门路
<maplebeats> jiero, 是啊
<jiero> maplebeats: 对啊。对啊。
<maplebeats> mao_, 求种子
<iMadper> 就是本地算一个校验码, 然后如果已经有这个校验码的文件, 外加大小之类的也匹配, 就秒传了.
<jiero> maplebeats: 我想起来了
<maplebeats> imtxc, 拿出十块钱
<maplebeats> imtxc, 到银行里
<maplebeats> imtxc, 汇到我卡上
<jiero> maplebeats: 。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 然后恩 说打给媒婆？
<jiero> maplebeats:  媒婆。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 然后就得到了永久会员么
<mao_> maplebeats: 我在求种子，
<jiero> maplebeats: 媒婆
<imtxc> maplebeats: 很不错的交易  
<maplebeats> imtxc, 10块钱当然只有一个月
<imtxc> maplebeats: 贵厂真是业界良心啊
<crackth> soga，这样的？
<maplebeats> imtxc, 现在才发现么
<eexp> 有兔子朋友的，都是同志。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<iMadper> eexp: ToT
<maplebeats> eexp, ....
<jiero> eexp: 你不就是 extra experience 么。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 发现了 我要买会员 我要开很多钻，让qq头像下面亮亮的一排
<imtxc> eexp: 赞
<jiero> eexp: 杀神经验最高
<maplebeats> imtxc, 有钱途
<eexp> 这词本来就敏感啊
<imtxc> 兔爷～
<crackth> maplebeats: 牛，求疼迅号~
<imtxc> 话说这个谁是兔子啊，是这个irc的么，有op不 有的话我就不乱说了
<jiero> imtxc: 你知道唾液在哪里？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, 没op
<jiero> imtxc: 你都不知道谁是兔子。。
<maplebeats> imtxc, 随意骂
<maplebeats> 我有他的把柄
<imtxc> maplebeats: jiero 我不知道啊 没op就好
<maplebeats> 他给我的对话都有截图的
<imtxc> maplebeats: 是 cherrt 么
<jiero> imtxc: 就是不要房子了，转租给你的那个
<maplebeats> 一出问题我就把截图发给他的leader
<imtxc> onlylove?
<jiero> imtxc: 哦就是 cherrot
<imtxc> jiero: 果然
<imtxc> jiero: 他是负责开会员的？
<jiero> imtxc: 不知道。
<jiero> 走了
<jiero> 好无聊
<imtxc> maplebeats: 那兔子可以帮忙给微薄加大V不
<chengshiding> 在
<maplebeats> imtxc, 不知道哦，手机微博我会接手，但是PC不关我的事
<imtxc> maplebeats: 求加V
<crackth> 微博好玩么
<maplebeats> imtxc, 加你妹啊，我自己都没有
<crackth> 兔子牛管哪方面？
<imtxc> maplebeats: 要不你帮忙给我黑2000万粉丝吧
<imtxc> crackth: 兔子负责TX内部的基友联谊等相关适宜
 * imtxc bye
<crackth> 。。。。
<crackth> maplebeats: 兔子牛~求QQ~
<maplebeats> crackth, 我只知道他RTX，不知道QQ
<maplebeats> 还有他的电话
<maplebeats> 还有他的真名
<maplebeats> 还有他的地址
<crackth> maplebeats: 你的~
<maplebeats> crackth, 我有RTX！
<eexp> 得色啥。我家帅帅每天吃几个饭团，我都没说。
<crackth> 何物？
<eexp> nnnd 终于下载完了一个bt
<maplebeats> eexp, 去去去
<imtxc> eexp: 贡献种子出来噢～
<maplebeats> eexp, 神什么时候带我们去东莞呀
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆还有名称饭团？
<eexp> 海盗湾的。abs212
<imtxc> 那就不看了 
<maplebeats> eexp, 骗人
<maplebeats> eexp, 肯定是XXXXXXXX.avi
<eexp> maplebeats: 你不怕得禽流感？
<imtxc> 水管下载要命
<maplebeats> 交出来吧
<imtxc> 东莞哪有流感
<eexp> maplebeats: 小白，这都不懂。abs都不懂
<eexp> imtxc: 东莞到处都是鸡啊。笨
<maplebeats> eexp, abs不是绝对值么
 * maplebeats 神果然是常客啊
<eexp> 搞py高傻了吧。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 是个大鼻孔女孩 所以我不看～
<iMadper> abs也是av呀. 
<maplebeats> 都不带带我们这些小弟？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是呀, abs212是另外一部.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是龙妹了
<maplebeats> iMadper, 行家！
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样啊 行家～
<iMadper> maplebeats: 行你妹
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是龙妹妹的就好 她的鼻孔太大了
<iMadper> maplebeats: imtxc 你们两个没智商的白痴... 猜也能猜到.
<eexp> iMadper 的确是行家
<iMadper> imtxc: 你一个破屌丝, 还这么挑剔?!
<iMadper> eexp: ... ... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 必须的
<eexp> lol
<maplebeats> iMadper, 不要解释了。。。
<maplebeats> LOL
<iMadper> imtxc: 好在是选av, 不是选妹子. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 恩, av你真没我看得多. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 求推荐种子 你上次给我推荐的那些都和不错噢
<iMadper> imtxc: 当然不错了!!!!
<imtxc> iMadper: 上次那一堆里面有几个很可以的
<imtxc> 看的累啊。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 几个? 基本都很好吧?!
<eexp> 。。咋没给我推荐过
<maplebeats> iMadper, 求推荐啊，最近我正愁找不到好片子
<imtxc> iMadper: 有几个不是很喜欢
<imtxc> maplebeats: 骑兵看么
<iMadper> imtxc: 把种子发给ee和 maplebeats 
<imtxc> iMadper: 早都没了。。。。
 * iMadper 步兵的能看吗?!
<iMadper> eexp: 你要不?
 * imtxc 只喜欢看步兵
<eexp> 不要。没速度。
<iMadper> eexp: 我还有种子呢. 那个真心很好的一个.
<imtxc> 骑兵的要精品
<iMadper> eexp: 我开bt给你上传. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 还是那个？
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
<imtxc> 那我就不要了
<iMadper> imtxc: plex用过没?
<eexp> 。。这边的isp，啥tracker都连不上。
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以用来共享.
<chengshiding> 麻生希
<maplebeats> python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<iMadper> imtxc: 我一堆同学, 都开plex. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 在用，不过好像我配置有点问题 本地看都卡
<chengshiding> 有谁知道不
<iMadper> imtxc: 我一登陆plex的界面, 就一堆人的视频推荐过来. 
<iMadper> chengshiding: 知道.
<eexp> ftp就知道
<imtxc> 。。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 校园网？
<imtxc> iMadper: 羡慕啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 对. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以直接看
<iMadper> imtxc: 也可以下载过来.
<chengshiding> 呵呵。果然是高手
<iMadper> imtxc: 40mb/s
<imtxc> iMadper: 很好，我这里总不流畅 很奇怪
<eexp> 。
<iMadper> 麻生希又不是很少见的. 初美理音知道不?!
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~不知道~
<eexp> 还记得人名。
<iMadper> eexp: 恩, 我也记的你的名字~ lol~
<chengshiding> 不过他的很精湛
<iMadper> 精湛就算了, 漂亮就够了
<eexp> 拿300部来换回你的耳机。 iMadper
 * iMadper 换个话题. 
<maplebeats> 说这么多有毛用
<eexp> lol
<maplebeats> 种子在哪里！
<iMadper> eexp: 我手头也就30部~
<iMadper> maplebeats: 找 imtxc 要, 上次我给了他个精品来的!
<maplebeats> eexp, 我有300部
<iMadper> maplebeats: 差不多有10部精品. 
<eexp> hoho
<eexp> 我邮寄回去？ iMadper
<maplebeats> iMadper, 快发我啊
<iMadper> eexp: 随你, 或者等我去长沙拿. 
<KelvanSun> 什么东东啊？
<eexp> 你等不及，就发邮件
<imtxc> 我的种子都删了啊
<iMadper> eexp: ok~
<iMadper> eexp: 我现在有m1和tf15听, 不着急. 
 * iMadper tf15真心好呀!
<imtxc> iMadper: plex有啥设置技巧不
<iMadper> imtxc: 忘了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 选择尽量不转码
<eexp> 今天本来去试听。崽崽要上英文课。
<imtxc> iMadper: 没好的前端 踢飞石5  也不够啊
<iMadper> eexp: 恩. 你去哪儿试听? 给你推荐几个, 你到那儿可以着重试听.
<maplebeats> 快虚啊
<maplebeats> 快发啊
<maplebeats> 我了个去，说了这么多，一个种子也没见到
<iMadper> maplebeats: 找 imtxc 要呀!
<eexp> 目前分不清型号。随遇而安算了。
<iMadper> eexp: :-)
<imtxc> iMadper: 你发啊 我的那个种子删了啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 你发给媒婆
<iMadper> imtxc: 懒得找. 
<maplebeats> 快发啊
<maplebeats> 我了个擦，你们。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 找找吧 
<iMadper> imtxc: 懒得. 
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> maplebeats: 媒婆，直接去爱唯侦察挑吧
<imtxc> maplebeats: 犯不着看他的骑兵片～
<maplebeats> ～。～
<maplebeats> adam8157, 大大，你来了呀
<imtxc> maplebeats: http://97.99btgongchang.com/00/04.html
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 4枣沪缂
<adam8157> maplebeats: momo
<imtxc> adam8157: 拜大壕
<iMadper> 少了两个n
<maplebeats> adam8157, 壕，求送亲儿子呀
<imtxc> maplebeats: 去这里找就行了 
<adam8157> maplebeats: 这事儿你得找妹子啊
<adam8157> imtxc: momo
<iMadper> maplebeats: lol~
<maplebeats> imtxc, 好专业啊
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<iMadper> imtxc: 你这是挑战我的地位呀!
<imtxc> maplebeats: iMadper momo
<maplebeats> adam8157, = =............
<iMadper> maplebeats: s8bb.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ s8bb.com)
<imtxc> maplebeats: 这个网站每天12点准时更新
<iMadper> maplebeats: 片子都是 s8bb压制的
<imtxc> 春暖花开要注册吧
<eexp> gaoji
<maplebeats> 这么专业？
<maplebeats> 一个个都是行家啊
<eexp> 都是教授
<adam8157> eexp: 小e
<maplebeats> adam8157, 你知道不。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 注册你妹. 
<maplebeats> gaoji
<adam8157> maplebeats: 什么东西
 * imtxc 我都把下箱子底的好网站贡献出来了
<maplebeats> adam8157, s8bb.com
<eexp> 蛋蛋朵。晚上跑出来干嘛
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 墙了？ 半天没打开
<adam8157> eexp: 无聊了撒
<maplebeats> adam8157, 我想学内核，怎么学啊。。。C语言水平达到了hellworld水准
<eexp> imtxc: 网站屁用。直接ftp
<adam8157> maplebeats: 这么牛X
<imtxc> eexp: FTP能预览图不
<eexp> adam8157: 出去刷妹子赛
<imtxc> eexp: FTP 能用云播放先快速预览一下再选择下载不
<iMadper> imtxc: http://x8ll.com/index.php    cc maplebeats 
<eexp> imtxc: 预览个啥
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 性吧春暖花开,春暖花开性吧有你 - Powered by PHPWind
<eexp> 有文件名，就有关键词
<imtxc> ……
<maplebeats> 我直接点进了英才招聘
<eexp> maplebeats: 淫才
<iMadper> 工资真高!
<adam8157> maplebeats: 淫才
<iMadper> maplebeats: 淫才
<eexp> 无聊了。应该去打仗
<imtxc> iMadper: 帅 还带在线播放的
<maplebeats> 哇，他们招linux SA，还是海外的。。。 
<iMadper> imtxc: 小心精尽人亡...
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个一天有可以看的次数限制的
<imtxc> iMadper: 咱有度
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 我果然注册过这个论坛
 * maplebeats LOL
<maplebeats> 好多行家啊，自愧不如
<iMadper> imtxc: ..
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 不过我常去的还是sis
 * iMadper 其实, maplebeats 之前一直去的是男同的.
<iMadper> 随便一个香港/台湾的论坛, 就有成人频道.
<maplebeats> 操
<iMadper> 曾经还在一个成人论坛和一帮人讨论linux发行版
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你太弱了.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这也可以？
<KelvanSun> imtxc: http://ccm.99oi.info/ 收藏这个吧
<^k^> KelvanSun ... ⇪ BT工厂BT核工厂
<imtxc> KelvanSun: 我刚发的不是这个么
<KelvanSun> imtxc: 什么都有了
<KelvanSun> imtxc: 你发的那个地址会变的
<imtxc> KelvanSun: 我要在线看的
<imtxc> KelvanSun: 无限制的
<KelvanSun> 可以啊
 * adam8157 nnnd 有op就踢这些人
<KelvanSun> 搞个xunlei lixian
<KelvanSun> 秒看
<maplebeats> adam8157, 看不下去了？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 这channel不是讨论这些的地方啊
 * adam8157 再说品味也太低了
<maplebeats> adam8157, 求高品味
<KelvanSun> 你品味高就是了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice怎么设置自动断字？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419876 输入英语时，连字符设置好像不起作用。 那么，怎么设置一下，让它输不下的时候就自动断字？ 手动是ctrl+（-），就是有点麻烦，所以要自动。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xw712 — 2013-04-13 21 …
<imtxc> …… 
<adam8157> imtxc: 找到了 http://www.chiphell.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=725034&extra=page%3D1%26filter%3Dtypeid%26typeid%3D286%26typeid%3D286
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 迷你啦 FILCO MINILA 使用评测 - 外设 - Chiphell - 分享与交流用户体验的最佳平台 - Powered by Discuz!
<imtxc> adam8157: 对 就是这个 淘宝上没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 会有的
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个价格应该会比忍着低
<iMadper> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/69003 这个好用吗?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Gillette 吉列 锋隐电动刀架（附1刀头） 69元（原价109，满99减40）-当当网-发现频道 - 什么值得买
<adam8157> imtxc: 到手739 http://www.030buy.com/asin/B00BBOXHL8
<iMadper> 这么小还这么贵...
<kaio> 直接HHKB啦
<adam8157> iMadper: 电动刀架?
<iMadper> 日系键位, 无爱. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 会有en_us的
<kaio> 也是
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 最近胡子有点儿疯狂.. 三天不刮, 就得手动剃了
 * kaio HHKB Pro JP
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc http://www.030buy.com/asin/B00BEVVFD0
<iMadper> hhkb, 不值那个价钱吧
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 萌购 - Majestouch MINILA US67キー 茶軸 FFKB67M/EBAmazon.co.jp： Majestouch MINILA US67キー 茶軸 FFKB67M/EB: パソコン・周辺機器
<imtxc> adam8157: 抓紧入吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 我用刀片的经常刮破
<imtxc> adam8157: 中关村有现货
<adam8157> iMadper: 吉列
<imtxc> iMadper: 我只敢用电动的
<adam8157> imtxc: 看着不怎么样
<KelvanSun> adam8157: 用电动的，不会破
<imtxc> iMadper: 手动那种脸太容易破了
<iMadper> adam8157: .. .. 我也是. 不过,长了之后, 就没办法用电动得了.
<imtxc> adam8157: 键位不好
<adam8157> KelvanSun: 所以现在改用电动了
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 但是长了怎么办?
<imtxc> iMadper: 用推子先推推
<adam8157> iMadper: 九块钱的刮一次在电动
<iMadper> imtxc: 推字? 理发那个?
<iMadper> adam8157: 好吧... 
<imtxc> iMadper: 很多电动的还有一个可以推起来的那个啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道...
 * adam8157 觉得刀片的确实舒服, 就是容易刮破 (别信广告
 * iMadper 没有Fx区, 真的没问题吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 如果脸比较光滑的话你就买这种 反正我不敢刀片
<iMadper> imtxc: 小心翼翼的, 还是可以的
<imtxc> iMadper: 关键那个Fn键位置不好
<iMadper> imtxc: 导致space太小了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就买50元的飞科吧 只要不是太长 没问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有个松下全身水洗. 
<imtxc> iMadper: Fx键要那个Fn键配合啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=13404050647&ali_refid=a3_420434_1006:1103325955:6:KBT+race:209ab2e4c3436702714ca1176aafdecf&ali_trackid=1_209ab2e4c3436702714ca1176aafdecf
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 键谈坊KBTalking RACE Mini82 背光机械键盘-紫/蓝光版 PBT奶轴-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 壕 当我没说
<iMadper> http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/150578248/T2wYBSXgBdXXXXXXXX_!!150578248.jpg   很漂亮呀
 * imtxc 次哦 不要给我放毒了啊都 我的忍者茶刚接上电脑俩小时
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞 羡慕嫉妒恨
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 这个键盘晚上用不错
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个也这么贵啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你10分钟的收入就买一个。。。。
<cherrot> iMadper, momo
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 跟cherry那里定制的轴.
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以成本高.
<iMadper> cherrot: 好久不见你了~
<cherrot> iMadper, 跑来浪也不说一声
<cherrot> iMadper, 死鬼
<iMadper> cherrot: 说啥?
<iMadper> cherrot: .... ....
<imtxc> cherrot: 求会员 求大V
<cherrot> iMadper, 你有本事抢男人 你有本事开门那
<cherrot> imtxc, 大V不能 会员嘛  菊花拿来
 * iMadper 这小子疯了....
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你来了呀
<imtxc> cherrot: 来个会员嘛 谢谢谢谢 我下种子用
<imtxc> cherrot: 下到好种子也会给你分享的啊
<cherrot> imtxc, 现在就要？
<imtxc> cherrot: 啥时候有空就好～～
<cherrot> imtxc, 我不在公司  maplebeats 你有没 给人家一個
<maplebeats> cherrot, 求续费会员
<imtxc> cherrot: 你就给你上司汇报说我是义务给你们测试会员功能
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我这个月抠币用完了
<imtxc> cherrot: 。。。。。
<cherrot> imtxc, 着急的话给 maplebeats 转帐 他给你买 
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我给我兄弟姐妹开了一堆的会员，已经入不敷出了
 * imtxc 羡慕发扣币的公司 炮90后的利器啊
<imtxc> cherrot: maplebeats 你俩内部价格几毛一年会员？
<iMadper> imtxc: adam8157 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w709274248.14.2YVW6U&scm=1007.170.0.0&id=14538254907&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=&pm_id=   这键帽, 热升华的! 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ POKER/87/104键 热升华全键位键帽定制-字型、颜色可自由选择-淘宝网
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个键盘很好 入吧
<maplebeats> imtxc, 120块RMB
 * iMadper 含油侵染/热升华/二色成型... yy呀
<cherrot> maplebeats, 黑店
<imtxc> iMadper: 早干什么了
<cherrot> imtxc, 一年？ 木有这么多 
<imtxc> iMadper: 一套键帽的价格这是？
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 上面的图案自己定制.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那我不需要 
<imtxc> im
<iMadper> adam8157: http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/150578248/T2wTjmXcdXXXXXXXXX_!!150578248.jpg    自己定制一个吧. 把super改成企鹅~
<cherrot> maplebeats, 走 搅基去
<imtxc> iMadper: 键盘手感太爽了，难道我真的得背来背去了？
 * imtxc 目基
<maplebeats> cherrot, 好呀好呀，哪个宾馆
<maplebeats> cherrot, 洗干净了没
<iMadper> imtxc: 换个键帽吧!!!
<imtxc> cherrot: 你家微薄楼下等我
<iMadper> imtxc: 热升华 + pbt!
<imtxc> iMadper: 不换
<maplebeats> iMadper, 你确定要改成企鹅？
<iMadper> imtxc: 人生瞬间完美了.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不是渣讯
<cherrot> imtxc, 要面基啊 伦家羞羞啦
<imtxc> iMadper: 完美个啥。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 太亮了!不觉得吗?
<imtxc> cherrot: 干净就不羞
<cherrot> imtxc, 不着急的话等我17号回公司给你冲
<imtxc> iMadper: 咱喜欢忍者的风格 内射  懂？
<cherrot> imtxc, 回去我就离职了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 擦？19号你就滚了吗？
<imtxc> cherrot: 不着急。。 那你离职前能给我冲10w的么
<adam8157> cherrot: 离职?
<imtxc> cherrot: 然后你要去哪
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你什么时候回去？
<cherrot> imtxc, 擦 地主家也没余粮啊
<adam8157> cherrot: 什么情况
<imtxc> cherrot: 微薄里面怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> 发现风月论坛上的电脑帖子都很实用
<cherrot> maplebeats, 22èµ°
<maplebeats> 离职之后再回来。。。。
<cherrot> adam8157, 回学校 
<imtxc> cherrot: 要去哪
<maplebeats> cherrot, 这么早，我也想早点了。。。回去研究一下
<imtxc> cherrot: 我以为不回来了呢
<adam8157> cherrot: 只是实习结束? 毕业后去企鹅不?
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我那电脑用了一年了 格式化真不爽 擦 不能通融一下
<cherrot> adam8157, 嗯啊 去企鹅
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请教如何打开网页https://开头的网站 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419878 打开网页https://开头的网站显示的是网页代码，谢谢 我用的是firefox浏览器 统计信息: 发表于 由 xuneng2012 — 2013-04-13 21:41
<adam8157> cherrot: o
<cherrot> adam8157, 只是个手续  回学校毕业去
<imtxc> cherrot:  还去企鹅我就放心了
<cherrot> adam8157, 什么时候面基啊 
<maplebeats> cherrot, 听说能请三个月的假
<cherrot> maplebeats, 一个月
 * maplebeats 泪目，你们都能面基
<adam8157> cherrot: 什么叫面基
<cherrot> adam8157, 侃大山。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我知道，但是有人真讲了三个多月的假。。。。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 这不瑞雪。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我看我也早些回去算了。。。
<maplebeats> 不回去不行了，老子加班加吐了
<imtxc> iMadper: 早知道这个价格买俩算了，一个家里用一个厂里用
<imtxc> 企鹅公司还加班？
<adam8157> imtxc: 赞土壕
<imtxc> adam8157: YY而已～ 跪当当
<imtxc> adam8157: 求给富婆洗脚的门路
<iMadper> imtxc: 有钱!
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你怎么和你leader说的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦?! 你怎么知道 adam8157 有门路的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 他10分钟挣1000啊
<cherrot> maplebeats, 就说我22号走啊
<maplebeats> cherrot, 不是要办一堆手续么，怎么搞
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个irc最壕的就是当当了  肯定有门路
<cherrot> maplebeats, 17号技术培训 立马走流程
<cherrot> 催办一下应该来得及
<cherrot> maplebeats, s/技术/结束
<maplebeats> cherrot, soga，你是什么时候入的职
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<maplebeats> cherrot, 不知道22号我走得掉不，不是要两个月么
 * imtxc 羡慕你们这些有正经工作的人 cherrot maplebeats C家众 18m众 猫猫众
<cherrot> maplebeats, 玛雅末年的7月
<imtxc> cherrot: 你是哪间大学？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 随意吧
<cherrot> imtxc, 我学校弱爆了  大西南边境上
<imtxc> cherrot: 说名字
 * imtxc 想去企鹅啊 求门路
<maplebeats> cherrot, 那我周一就去给leader说说，我这月底就走算了
<cherrot> imtxc, 来简历 
<maplebeats> imtxc, 我隔壁组在招人哟
<cherrot> maplebeats, 奴家洗白白去了
<imtxc> cherrot: 反正没事儿，记得给我冲会员就好了，媒婆把你的一些把柄告诉我了哦
<imtxc> maplebeats: SZ base？
<cherrot> imtxc, ;) 
<maplebeats> imtxc, 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w709274247.4.bnkQ1Y&id=15766793673
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ KBT 87键ONI /108键ONE 机械键盘背光版 送KBC 37键ABS键帽 现货-淘宝网
<cherrot> maplebeats, 死鬼 啥事儿都往外说
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个不是比圣手好?
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我没说。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 早死哪去了
<maplebeats> cherrot, 我只是说你有把柄在我手上而已
 * iMadper maplebeats 定是跟 imtxc 说了 cherrot 屁股上长了啥.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不是要买俩吗!?
<imtxc> iMadper: !!! 你怎么知道的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 猜得.
 * adam8157 cherrot 的"把柄" 在 maplebeats 手上
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 错了, 在 imtxc 受伤. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<cherrot> adam8157, 我们互为攻受
<maplebeats> cherrot, 话说，你什么时候回来呢？
<imtxc> ......
 * imtxc 跟我没关系，我只是知道了兔子的一点点把柄而已 ～ （用兔子这个称号是为了证明我已经知道了一定的内幕）
<imtxc> iMadper: 你推荐的那个压力分区不行啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥?
<imtxc> iMadper:  没货  不然我就买那个不买忍着了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那家100%是卖YLJ的
<iMadper> adam8157: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=jari.aalto@cante.net    那天那个芬兰人, 很厉害的样子. 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Debian Developer's Packages Overview -- Debian Quality Assurance
<iMadper> imtxc: 去买realforce吧.
<imtxc> iMadper: 完蛋儿去
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E6%9D%B1%E3%83%97%E3%83%AC-NG0100-REALFORCE91U/dp/B000EQHU62/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1365862511&sr=8-5&keywords=realforce
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： 東プレ NG0100 REALFORCE91U: パソコン・周辺機器
<iMadper> imtxc: 贵100而已. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你个不识货的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 你早也没给我推荐啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 倒霉孩子
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.co.jp/PFU-Keyboard-%E6%97%A5%E6%9C%AC%E8%AA%9E%E9%85%8D%E5%88%97%E3%81%8B%E3%81%AA%E5%8D%B0%E5%AD%97%E3%81%AA%E3%81%97-USB%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-PD-KB220B/dp/B000EXXEWE/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1365862630&sr=8-30&keywords=realforce   hhkb 300块钱, 懂?!
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： PFU Happy Hacking Keyboard Lite2 日本語配列かな印字なし USBキーボード ブラック PD-KB220B/U: パソコン・周辺機器
<imtxc> iMadper: P哦
<imtxc> iMadper: lite2
<imtxc> iMadper: 哥认识的
<iMadper> imtxc: 价格还便宜了!
<imtxc> iMadper: lite2薄膜的 
 * imtxc 薄膜的键盘怎么打字 lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你没用过薄膜?
<iMadper> jyfl987: 单手键盘?  http://www.amazon.co.jp/A4TECH-%E3%82%B2%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9F%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B0-%E5%B7%A6%E6%89%8B%E7%94%A8%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%9C%E3%83%BC%E3%83%89-%E3%82%AD%E3%83%BC%E3%82%B7%E3%83%BC%E3%83%88%E4%BB%98%E5%B1%9E-X7-G100-JP/dp/B003TLO1ZM/ref=sr_1_46?ie=UTF8&qid=1365862630&sr=8-46&keywords=realforce
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： A4TECH G100 ゲーミング キーボード USB接続 左手用キーボード キーシート付属 X7-G100-JP: パソコン・周辺機器
<imtxc> iMadper: 让我装5分钟能死哦～
<imtxc> weechat复制链接弱暴了
<maplebeats> 我操！！！
<maplebeats> 320块的机票卖光了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 用宽带上网的同学们都是怎么连的网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419879 新手新安装的Fedora 18， 不太会配置网络连接，大家都说很简单，说只需要填写service，username，password就可以直接连了，但是我这么死活连不上，应该还需要填写别的设置吧，比 …
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/Happy-Hacking-Keyboard/dp/6132716262/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365862891&sr=8-1&keywords=hhkb  这苨玛是书?! 还苨马这么贵! 才苨马64页!
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Happy Hacking Keyboard/Frederic P. Miller, Agnes F. Vandome, John McBrewster-简介 书评 试读-图书-亚马逊
<kaio> hhkb lite 不能用
<imtxc> 364。。。
<imtxc> gaoji书
 * imtxc 不开心 本子进水了 手机进水了
<imtxc> iMadper: 后悔了有点
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才换回去笔记本的键盘，都不会打字了，感觉太没力度了。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 键程太小了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 7月吧  
<cherrot> maplebeats, 没有你的日子寂寞难耐啊
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: ..
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你去那看机票
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你机票定好了？
<cherrot> maplebeats, 我买了火车票保底
<imtxc> iMadper: 别不信
<maplebeats> cherrot, 你在北京的租房怎么办
<cherrot> maplebeats, 你帮我问问hr，买机票能不能报销一部分
<cherrot> maplebeats, 续租  跟朋友一起 有家的感觉
<imtxc> 擦 能报销机票的公司。。。。
<maplebeats> cherrot, 这两个月就直接空着吗？
<imtxc> 以后惭愧的不能来了
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯   
<maplebeats> cherrot, 多少钱。。。
<maplebeats> 这些人啊，320块的机票全被抢光了
<maplebeats> 气si我了
 * adam8157 惭愧
<cherrot> maplebeats, 可以报600 我记得 
 * imtxc 惭愧 adam8157 都是买全价票回家拍婚纱的人
<cherrot> maplebeats, 在哪看的机票？
<cherrot> adam8157, 这么快就要结婚了？
<maplebeats> cherrot, 携程
<jiero> cherrot: . 你要结婚了？
<adam8157> cherrot: imtxc 的话你也信
 * imtxc 深藏功与名
<jiero> cherrot: 23岁结婚啊。男的。
<cherrot> maplebeats, 比去哪贵多了啊
<cherrot> jiero, 木有啊
<cherrot> jiero, 妹子都木有 结什么婚
<maplebeats> cherrot,  我再去看看
<cherrot> maplebeats, 明天帮我问问田荭吧
<maplebeats> cherrot, 后天吧，明天哪有时间
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯
<maplebeats> cherrot, 去哪儿也不便宜啊
<maplebeats> cherrot, 700多啊
<DawnFantasy> 好久没来水了。。。
<whenov>     听说这里是唯一活跃的中文irc吗
<cherrot> maplebeats, 嗯 我的略便宜
<DawnFantasy> 也许，也许。。
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc_away: http://www.taobao.com/view_image.php?spm=2013.1.0.66.82Vc5I&pic=Wx0GGlFDXA1VUwMGWx0SCwkNGRFcVxxQW1UcCxMFRBkDCFdVV1cRRhpQRDhHPkwLY2tYQF8xKgglNUsgYGsDCkBQQVBFBgYV&title=S0JDIDM3vPzX1sS4x%2Fiy4MPmvKS54r%2FM19a8%2FMOxLS1BQlOyxNbKIDTJq7%2FJ0aEgu%2FrQtbz8xczKytPD&version=2&c=ZDBlMmJkOWEyMDRjNTc0YTRmYTI4NWI2NGM4OGVhODg%3D&itemId=16040006827&shopId=61962089&sellerRate=5096&dbId=&fv=9
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: 照片 - 淘宝网
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Ubuntu Server 12.04LTS 服务器发生SSH登录后，系统无响应的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419881 公司网站上了Ubuntu的服务器，刚部署上去的时候没有问题，可是运行了几天后，网站访问不了，浏览器一直处于加载中状态，想登录服务器查看原因，SSH登录服 …
<lucky1> 大家好
<^k^> lucky1, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<DawnFantasy> 对于一个盲打的人，，键盘颜色，，被无视啊。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • kubuntu12.04 无法正常关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=419882 其实电脑应该已经关机了，但是并没有关闭电源...... 莫名奇妙的变成这样了....我也不知道为什么.... 最近出了个问题就是 kde 桌面坏了， /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/faces/.default.face 这个文件莫名奇妙的没了，逼 …
<abinez> 用树莓派当下载机真是安逸哇
<jiero> 昨天以为鼠标丢了，就去看看有什么激光鼠标，结果今天，google到处给我展示上次看到的鼠标广告。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 真黑啊。
<abinez> 那就多点击几下
<desecrater>  是某宝的广告联盟吗？
<jiero> 有什么需要下载的东西。不懂。
<abinez> 看到谷歌的广告就猛点击
<jiero> desecrater: 某宝？
<abinez> 这样，谷歌就以为是作弊了
<jiero> 。。。
<abinez> 那个广告就会被K掉
<desecrater> 淘宝。
<abinez> TB
<abinez> ifupdown (0.7.7) ...
<abinez> insserv: warning: script 'startup_mailer.py' missing LSB tags and overrides
<abinez> insserv: There is a loop between service logitechmediaserver and startup_mailer.py if stopped
<abinez> insserv:  loop involving service startup_mailer.py at depth 2
<abinez> insserv:  loop involving service logitechmediaserver at depth 1
<abinez> insserv: Stopping startup_mailer.py depends on logitechmediaserver and therefore on system facility `$all' which can not be true!
<abinez> insserv: exiting now without changing boot order!
<^k^> abinez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<jiero> desecrater: 不是
<abinez> 树莓派的系统不能更新了，蛋疼的要死
<abinez> 真是手贱，干嘛要去弄那个mail.py
<abinez> 不去弄那个mail.py就没有这个错误了
<gebjgd> abinez: 自己弄个debian用不就行了
<jiero> 奇异个人英雄主义还是这么神奇
<abinez> gebjgd: 你冒泡啦
<abinez> 现在用的就是debian啊
<gebjgd> abinez: 屁泡
<jiero> 突然想到，为什么现在没有给右撇子们设计用右手食指可以滚轮的鼠标。
<jiero> 现在设计的多数滚轮太不爽了。顺着曲线下去了
<jiero> 用中指太难受
<abinez> 嗯，
<abinez> 鼠标快要淘汰了
<jiero> 用什么取代鼠标玩游戏更便捷？
<abinez> 手势识别，
<UbuntuTalk> [蝉] 我一直用右手食指操控鼠标滚轮的。
<jiero> 怎么可能。
<abinez> 体感
<abinez> 眼球追踪
<jiero> 体感那种啊。。。玩 RTS 没用。
<jiero> 眼球追踪？
<abinez> 到最后是意念控制
<jiero> 、只能意念了。。。
<abinez> 就是通过脑电波
<jiero> 玩1个小时就累死
<abinez> 以后看电影神马的根本就没屏幕的
<abinez> 信号直接传送到脑部神经
<abinez> 在你出生的时候，脑里就植入一个信息接收芯片
<abinez> 你脑袋里面想什么东西，就会从那个收发器发射出电脑能够识别的信号
<gebjgd> jiero: 上班了么
<gebjgd> jiero: 现在在干嘛呢
<abinez> 如同现在的蓝牙适配器一样
<cuihao> 喔喔，「在你出生的时候，脑里就植入一个信息接收芯片」，然后模拟出来整个世界 \o/
<abinez> gebjgd:  他在睡觉了
<abinez> 哇嘿嘿
<cuihao> 桶中之脑
<jiero> gebjgd: 现在在学习各种无聊事情
<gebjgd> jiero: 你回国有1年了吧
<jiero> gebjgd: 快了
<jiero> gebjgd: 快了
<gebjgd> jiero: 还没找到工作  没找人生定位?
<jiero> gebjgd: 找到定位也做不到
<abinez> 罗姐你去哪里取经回来？？
<gebjgd> jiero: 当鸭
<jiero> gebjgd: 你去吧
<gebjgd> jiero: 人家不要我
 * jiero 讨厌鸟类
<gebjgd> jiero: 人家喜欢你这个类型的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我根本没想哪些。
 * jiero 仍然对钱没兴趣
<gebjgd> jiero: 那是因为你是啃老族  你是对钱没兴趣
 * jiero 对消费也没什么兴趣
<roylez_> jiero: 你找到工作没？
 * jiero 对多数物质要求没要求。。。
<jiero> roylez_: 没找。
<roylez_> jiero: .....
<gebjgd> roylez_: 这就是富二代
<roylez_> jiero: 你打算成佛？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 不要啊。
<abinez> 煮洗
 * jiero 不想死，
<roylez_> jiero: 没物质需求，不买东西，不勾搭女人，食素，这不是和尚么
<DawnFantasy> 我看出来了。。。
<DawnFantasy> 他是刚LU完。。。
<DawnFantasy> 瞬间觉得什么都不重要了。。。
<roylez_> 片刻的宁静是么
<abinez> ///
<DawnFantasy> 对滴
<abinez> 乐乐，快赞助点
<abinez> 美刀
 * roylez_ 睡觉去了
<abinez> 跑了
<abinez> 主席
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<abinez> gebjgd: 你现在在干嘛呢
<jiero> 跑得好快。
<abinez> 你那个神马硬盘还能用么
<abinez> gebjgd: 你那个硬盘还能用么？
<jiero> gebjgd:  duckduckgo 现在也能搜到地址了。
<abinez> 头痛
<jyfl987> iMadper: 知道 frogpad不
<jiero> abinez: 我姥爷去年买的USB 2.0 500GB移动硬盘——上电 1天4小时，已经坏的不行了，返回给希捷，寄来了一个USB3.0 500GB的。
<jiero> 说USB 2.0 的已经没有了
<jiero> jyfl987: 中国更新的有多块啊。
<abinez> 不是吧，掉数据了没？
<abinez> 硬盘坏了不要紧，要紧的是里面的数据
<jiero> abinez: 上面的数据都无关紧要了 - 就是复制的电影啥的。
<abinez> 哦
<jiero> abinez: 再说，移动硬盘只是备份。
<abinez> 那就就屁事都没
<jiero> abinez: 算是第一次用到了 USB 3.0 
<abinez> 我已经遭遇重要数据丢失的后果了
<jiero> abinez: 无数备份计划
<abinez> 嗯，固态硬盘不能被电脑识别
<abinez> 是很恐怖的事情
<abinez> 里面所有的数据全部完蛋
 * jiero 现在发现软件都很麻烦。
<October21> 今天/home搬家时.gvfs/不能复制，这个文件重要吗？
<abinez> 拿到数据恢复公司都不能保证可以恢复
<abinez> 我只好放在家里
<abinez> 那个应该是无法恢复了，算啦，
<October21> iMadper: ?
 * jiero 要去陪夜了。
<abinez> 可以寄到厂家，直接换发个全新的固态硬盘回来的
<October21> iMadper: 在线求助
<abinez> 求啥？
<abinez> 求踩么？
<October21> .gvfs/不能复制
<October21>  /home搬家时
<maplebeats> 拍拍拍
<maplebeats> 约炮好难啊
<October21> maplebeats: 可以回一下我的问题吗？
<peterCN> 靠
<maplebeats> October21, 什么问题
<peterCN> 什么问题？
<maplebeats> October21, 一般我不是可能知道的
<peterCN> me too
<October21> 好基友，说话都一样
<jiero> maplebeats: 你。。。先约室友，再约建筑物里的人，或许约到一个女的和你一起。
<peterCN> 滚～
<peterCN> 你个死人妖
<maplebeats> .gvfs不是配置文件么
<October21> 嗯
<jiero> maplebeats: 死人妖
<maplebeats> 不复制就算了吧
<maplebeats> 没用
<October21> 500
<October21> 哦
<maplebeats> gvfs没什么大作用
<maplebeats> 删之
<peterCN> 这个问题太复杂，俺刚入门。不懂
<October21> maplebeats: root都不能复制
<October21> 很奇怪
<October21> 文件属性500
<maplebeats> October21, lsattr
<October21> maplebeats: ？
<maplebeats> 是不是ext文件系统嘛
<peterCN> 不可能吧？root都不能cp?
<October21> dr-x------   2 ctx  ctx        0  4月 13 23:17 .gvfs/
<October21> 我想要chmod吧
<October21> 如果.gvfs/不需复制，那在问一个问题
<jyfl987> 所以记得冗余
<October21> 我的/home装机时未单独分出，现在从win7那里又分出60G给单独的/home分区
<October21> fstab修改后，原/home的东西怎么删除啊？
<October21> maplebeats: ???
<October21> iMadper: ???
<October21> 可以用启动盘删除吗？
<peterCN> 你实在想删除他？
<October21> peterCN: 难道要两份？
<peterCN> 什么两份?
<peterCN> 我是说，你实在想删除他，干脆低格硬盘～
<October21>  /home 已复制到新分区，现在要挂载啦
<October21> 但是挂载后原/home 就不能看到，除非卸载新/home
<October21> ???
<October21> 我都等到第二天了，实战去
<peterCN> 汗～
<iMadper> 狗屁低格
<iMadper> 低格完了, 不止home没了, 啥都没了
<peterCN> 嘿嘿。更好嘛，就当维护硬盘呗～
<DawnFantasy> 低格本来就是清空硬盘啊
<iMadper> 扯淡, 低格伤硬盘. 
<DawnFantasy> 为啥伤硬盘？
<DawnFantasy> 是磁头会刮盘体？还是你低格的时候摇动了？
<peterCN> 不得哦～
<peterCN> 怎么会伤呢？
<DawnFantasy> 摇一摇~~~
<peterCN> 叫你格，又不是叫你摇～
<iMadper> 真正的低格是伤硬盘的. 
<peterCN> 怎么说？
<Hamsten> 啊，看到中文感到好亲切额。>O<
<peterCN> 难道，你也进错外频来？
<Hamsten> 才从外频回来。。。。
<peterCN> ^_^。我昨天也进错了～
<DawnFantasy> 也许，摇硬盘更伤一点。。。。而且低格已经基本不存在了。
<peterCN> 嗯嗯～
<DawnFantasy> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda 不叫低格~~~~（闪）
<peterCN> 汗
<gebjgd> 擦
<gebjgd> 这么快的网络还能断线
<gebjgd> 真差劲
<peterCN> 必须的～
<peterCN> 无聊啊～都在干些什么？出来聊聊呗～
<iMadper> ..
<iMadper> 很晚了, 睡去吧, 孩子.
<iMadper> gebjgd: 网速太快, 对网线要求就高了. 
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你要是用5类网线上千兆之类的, 就会经常掉线.
<peterCN> 俺在看鸟个的linux私房菜～
<gebjgd> iMadper: 不知道  是走电视线的网络
<gebjgd> iMadper: 无线路由
<gebjgd> iMadper: 比以前走电话线的网络强太多了
#ubuntu-cn 2013-04-14
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • istanbul屏幕录像 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420191 我使用istanbul屏幕录像，发现一个问题：不能录制时间长的录像，只能几秒钟，如果我要录制任意长的屏幕录像，如何操作？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-04-14 8:19
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • sudo startx 后不能以普通用户登录桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420192 我用最小安装方式安装了服务器版的ubuntu11.04。 平时用startx命令登录桌面。 有一天用sudo startx 登录了桌面，功能是强大了些。 可是再用普通用户执行startx，就登录不了桌面了，等待很长时间，好 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • 无法登录51job http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420194 因为我是做人事的，需要经常登陆51job、tiboo、jxrencai等网站，可是当我用ubuntu12.04中的firefox浏览器每次输入用户名和密码尝试登陆时，就会返回“502 Bad Gateway”或者“503 Service Temporarily Unavailable ”. 请问高手如何解 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 大家能不能教教我Win8下装Ubuntu12.10双系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420195 RT，新人一枚，12.10不知道是不是最新，如果各位可以给一个教程，我感激不尽。 还有在官网那里下载有一大堆amd64、i386什么的，我知道那是处理器，不过它又分成desktop什么的，我实在 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.04 • 13.04软件更新问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420197 sudo apt-get upgrade 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 下列软件包的版本将保持不变： account-plugin-aim account-plugin-facebook account-plugin-flickr account-plugin-google account-plugin-identi …
<lucky> 有人用mIRC吗？
<treepie> yes
<jsmith_> no
<treepie> mIRC is great
<maplebeats> test
<maplebeats> test2
<^k^> maplebeats, 点点点.  ㍢ 
<lucky> 没人？
<lucky> treepie: 我不太会用mirc哎
<roylez_> lucky: mIRC？这是老古董吧
<lucky> roylez我听别人推荐的
<roylez_> lucky: windows下的？
<lucky> 我现在用pidgin
<lucky> roylez是啊
<roylez_> lucky: windows下用用chatzilla就好
<roylez_> lucky: 不用windows最好
<lucky> roylez为什么？
<roylez_> lucky: 用windows你就光找windows软件去了
<lucky> roylez？
<lucky> 什么意思？
<roylez_> 没啥意思
<roylez_> 你想玩Linux的话，就不要用Windows，很快就上手了
<lucky> roylez最近老是有人劝我不要用linux，我有点动摇了
<roylez_> lucky: 你自己的想法呢？
<lucky> roylez我是觉得linux很不错啊
<roylez_> lucky: 没想法就想一个出来
<cuihao> 唔，会劝不要用Linux的，都是懂“一点”的人…… 一般人会说“Linux是神马啊？”
<roylez_> lucky: 有想法就别听别人的
<lucky> roylez最近受Linux is free before your time is free"的影响了
<lucky> roylez我一个朋友用Linux，他是计算机专业的，他问我说你不是计算机专业用这个干嘛啊？我当时就不知道怎么回答了
<roylez_> lucky: 我用Linux很大一部分原因是被windows装软件像在垃圾堆里翻东西一样给恶心够了
<lucky> roylez你是专业的还是业余的啊？
<roylez_> lucky: 一直是业余
<roylez_> lucky: 8年了
<lucky> roylez这么久。。。
<lucky> roylez我问你一个问题啊
<roylez_> lucky: ?
<lucky> 就是我每次进入Windows之后会ubuntu下，Windows的系统分区就没办法挂载了，你知道是怎么回事吗？
<lucky> roylez
<roylez_> 重启就没挂载了，对吗？
<roylez_> lucky: 看 /etc/fstab 
<lucky> roylez怎么看？
<iMadper> lucky: 四年前我第一次听说 roylez的时候, 他就是专业了. 
<roylez_> lucky: cat /etc/fstab
<roylez_> iMadper: 4年后你还是业余....
<lucky> iMadper: 你不是也劝我不要用Linux的吗？
<roylez_> iMadper: 渣渣，你都做了什么啊
<lucky> roylez等会回ubuntu下面的时候试试
<roylez_> iMadper: 好不容易来了个妹子....
<iMadper> roylez_: 对呀, 我是ruby用户嘛~ 
<iMadper> ....
<iMadper> 没兴趣...
<jusss> roylez_: 要买本本，啥显卡好
<roylez_> iMadper: 你果然是基佬
<iMadper> jusss: 去, 别打绕 roylez, 我给你说
<roylez_> jusss: 一步到位吧，N卡
<jusss> iMadper: 你说
<iMadper> jusss: 你玩游戏吗?
<jusss> iMadper: 不玩
<jusss> iMadper: 想看bd 1080p的电影
<jusss> 妹子走了？
<jusss> roylez_: n卡的optimus
<roylez_> jusss: optimus最好不碰....
<roylez_> jusss: 能买到单显卡的就别买双卡
<jusss> roylez_: n卡，那电池会不会...
<roylez_> jusss: 没N卡，trine玩不了
<jusss> roylez_: 没玩过
<cuihao> 看个1080p，用集显都无所谓吧。
<jusss> roylez_: a卡怎么样
<roylez_> jusss: 用过，驱动很糟糕
<jsmith_> 各位好！
<jusss> roylez_: 那hd4000，苹果貌似是hd4000 低配
<roylez_> jusss: a卡？
<jusss> roylez_: i卡
<jsmith_> 有人用fvwm吗
<jsmith_> 我在用
<jusss> jsmith_: 没
<roylez_> jusss: 恩
<jsmith_> 请问除了konsole可以显示中文，还有其他的console好用的吗
<jusss> roylez_: 核显hd4000
<roylez_> jusss: 我现在用i卡，trine玩不了，计算量大一点的还不能用GPU
<jsmith_> jusss: 我装了一堆。。。只有konsole可以显示正常。。。
<roylez_> jsmith_: 你的是字体问题.....
<jsmith_> roylez_: 哦。。。
<jsmith_> roylez_: 你用什么字体呢？
<jusss> roylez_: i的驱动不麻烦吧？
<jusss> jsmith_: 微米黑 正黑
<roylez_> jusss: i的驱动最好，不过性能就那屎样
<jusss> jsmith_: 雅黑
<jsmith_> jusss: 哦
<jusss> roylez_: 好吧
<jusss> roylez_: 买新本在想要不要做双系统
<roylez_> jusss: 显然不做双系统....多脏啊
<jusss> roylez_: 硬盘分区是个纠结的问题
<roylez_> jusss: windows最多装移动硬盘上...
<jusss> roylez_: 额，好吧，可是win有快播 有游戏 有大量妹子 有扣扣
<jsmith_> jusss: fvwm果然挺吊的:)
<roylez_> jusss: 劳资照样活的好好的啊
<jusss> roylez_: 额，好吧
<cuihao> =。= 双系统为什么脏？
<jusss> jsmith_: 没用过fvwm
<jsmith_> jusss: 哦
<jusss> roylez_: 选啥牌好点，asus 神州 戴尔
<jsmith_> roylez_: fvwm果然挺吊的
<roylez_> cuihao: 双系统，就好像你一室两厅的房子，一个卧室住着老婆，一个卧室住着小三
<roylez_> jsmith_: asus
<jsmith_> roylez_: asus?
<jusss> roylez_: 同学的tp玩游戏内存能占90%，不可思议
<roylez_> jusss: asus
<iMadper> jusss: 就等haswell吧.
<roylez_> jsmith_: 发错
<jsmith_> :)
<roylez_> jusss: stinkpad我现在看见就烦
<jusss> roylez_: asus买带dos的？
<roylez_> jusss: 貌似我的是带ubuntu的吧，忘了，没见到自动系统就先格了
<jusss> roylez_: …
<jusss> roylez_: 格了…装的arch？
<roylez_> jusss: 是啊
<jsmith__> 支持fvwm
<jsmith__> 太好用了
<pity> 请教个问题，有没有办法在 cd 到一个目录后自动显示一个提示，比如该目录中 README.txt 的内容？
<roylez_> jsmith__: 现在主流是tiling了...
<jsmith__> roylez, ...那是什么呢？
<jusss> roylez_: 买个带dos的asus然后装xp？
<roylez_> pity: 什么shell？
<roylez_> jusss: 也可以啊，不过为啥是xp
<jusss> roylez_: 因为没win7安装盘…
<pity> roylez_: bash
<roylez_> jsmith__: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Comparison_of_Tiling_Window_Managers
<roylez_> pity: 可以设在 PROMPT_COMMAND 里面
<roylez_> jsmith__: tiling就是个大坑。希望你早日从fvwm的大坑里爬出来
<pity> roylez_: .bashrc 里的？
<jsmith__> roylez, ...
<jusss> roylez_: …
<roylez_> pity: 对
<iMadper> 现在主流是stumpwm!
<pity> roylez_: 对于用户可以，有没有系统级的，比如其他用户 cd 那到个目录时显示 README.txt
<jusss> roylez_: 不喜欢平铺？
<roylez_> jusss: 没不喜欢啊，只不过爬不出来了
<iMadper> pity: 放 etc里面. 
<jusss> roylez_: 你用的是啥wm
<roylez_> jusss: awesome
<jusss> roylez_: …
<pity> iMadper: 如果其他用户有自己的 .bashrc 配置，etc 的 bashrc 还管用吗？
<iMadper> pity: 只要用户自己不覆盖 PROMPT_COMMAND, 就有用
<roylez_> pity: 管用的，不过要看用户的在后面会不会override
 * iMadper 苨马, 用了四年的台灯突然坏了!
 * iMadper 眼看就要走了, 要不要买新的?!
<pity> iMadper: roylez_ 多谢，我试试
<pity> iMadper: 去哪儿？
<iMadper> pity: 回北京. .. 
<jusss> roylez_: 感觉调xterm的调色版就是种煎熬，因为要的irssi里的颜色，得每调次开次irssi
<pity> iMadper: 你一直不在北京吗？回家了？
<roylez_> jusss: 网上抄个呗
<iMadper> pity: 我一直在广州  :-)
<pity> iMadper: 你一直在广州的帽帽啊？
<jusss> roylez_: 抄你的…
<roylez_> jusss: 超我的是例外，要付钱
<jusss> roylez_: …你的有几个版本吧，
<jsmith_> 黑屏...不科学
<jusss> roylez_: 我自己调了它…
<iMadper> pity: 不是, 我现在不在帽帽了
<jusss> roylez_: 玩游戏去
<pity> iMadper: 呃，跳了
<roylez_> pity: 现在他无业吧
<iMadper> pity: 没有, 我现在无业游民.
<jusss> maplebeats: 我要玩你家的游戏了，给件史诗装备呀
<iMadper> pity: 有好公司记得帮我推荐
<pity> iMadper: 准备跳哪儿？
<maplebeats> jusss, 要得
<maplebeats> iMadper, 要跳了？
<iMadper> pity: 还没下家呢
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我隔壁组在招人
<iMadper> maplebeats: beijing based only
<maplebeats> iMadper, 我们中心也有北京组
<iMadper> maplebeats: thx.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 不过，不招人 = =。
<iMadper> maplebeats: :-)
<pity> iMadper: 你之前投过我们公司吗？
<iMadper> pity: 没呢. 
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 你不说我都忘了. 我现在就去发简历.
<maplebeats> 你们有运维规范之类的文档没
<maplebeats> pity, 什么公司呀，我也要！
<pity> iMadper: 你找个感兴趣的职位投投试试吧
<pity> maplebeats: 你不工作得好好的
<pity> maplebeats: 51cto 上有一些吧
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 我能投两三个呢~ lol~
<maplebeats> 我了个擦
<maplebeats> 只招phpXXX啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 投了来北京. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 大大！
<iMadper> maplebeats: 别逗了, 好多岗位呢.
<iMadper> maplebeats: 投了来北京.
<maplebeats> 要是ex来了深圳，我就去北京！
<iMadper> maplebeats: imtxc_away  cfy  cherrot
<iMadper> maplebeats: 都在北京. 
<maplebeats> 没发现适合我的啊
<maplebeats> 我什么都不会
 * iMadper 什么都不会 +1
<pity> maplebeats: 你现在做什么职位啊？
<maplebeats> pity, SA
<pity> maplebeats: 我们这边需要很多 SA 的
<pity> maplebeats: 有兴趣可以看看
<maplebeats> 问题是，我不想做SA了。。。。:(
<roylez_> maplebeats: lol
<roylez_> maplebeats: SA确实不适合干一辈子...
<jsmith_> 。。。SA们
<iMadper> sa有很多种. 有一种在机房搬电脑插网线之类的,  适合你, maplebeats 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 滚粗
<iMadper> maplebeats: lol~
<jsmith_> 做SA的每月有多少呢？
<maplebeats> jsmith_, 3000不到
<jsmith_> maplebeats: ...不是吧
<roylez_> maplebeats: 丫这么便宜？
 * iMadper 信 maplebeats 的就是傻了.
<iMadper> roylez_: maplebeats 是实习生, 一个月4k左右
<pity> ……
<roylez_> maplebeats: 这么便宜的，还不如用脚本代替，不要钱
<jsmith_> maplebeats: 起码翻倍吧
 * maplebeats 要我把工资邮件给你们看么
<iMadper> maplebeats: 算上房补, 你多少?
<iMadper> maplebeats: 别骗人了, 我们班腾讯的十来个. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 不识深圳本地的, 都有房补的.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 为什么一定要算房补呢。。。。。
<jsmith_> 有毛
<jsmith_> 什么都没有
<roylez_> maplebeats: 房补2万？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 废话, 都是你拿到手的
<maplebeats> roylez, 20亿
<iMadper> maplebeats: 为了避税, 换个名义而已. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 到手给了房东了啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 换个名义, 也要给房东. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 据说北京现在排队取住房公积金了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 发了工资你没准儿还给了东莞的妹子了呢.
<maplebeats> iMadper, 东莞妹子 5/6/7,上不起。。。
<iMadper> roylez_: 恩. 可能吧. 住房公积金这种骗人的玩艺.
<jsmith_> 哈哈
<iMadper> maplebeats: 你连价格都查了?!
<maplebeats> iMadper, 不查能行吗？
 * iMadper 在广州四年了... 途径东莞两次... 都不知道价格.
<maplebeats> 住房公积金到底是啥呀
<iMadper> maplebeats: 就是, 你先交钱, 让别人买房. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 等你需要买方的时候, 国家帮你管更年轻的人借钱, 给你买房
<jsmith_> 就是你的前给人家去炒房
<maplebeats> soga, soga
 * iMadper 这他妈就是一个骗人的东西!
<maplebeats> 就是吃下一代的钱吧？
<maplebeats> 国家就是国家
<iMadper> maplebeats: 对. 
<maplebeats> 有远见
<iMadper> maplebeats: 知道为啥这样做吗?
<maplebeats> 不知道
<iMadper> maplebeats: 因为, 国家管理者太老了, 他们不用管以后的事情. 只需要现在表面上好就行了. 
<jsmith_> 哈哈
<iMadper> maplebeats: 过几年, 死人了. 管它洪水滔天?!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 如果, 都是30-40岁的管理者, 他们敢这么做?
<maplebeats> 我在想怎么移民，反正现在没女朋友 了
<iMadper> maplebeats: 有生之年就能被大家揭穿这鬼把戏. 还不把他拆了!
<iMadper> maplebeats: 技术移民新加坡. 
<maplebeats> 没技术啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 唯一靠谱 + 正确的选择. 
<iMadper> maplebeats: 过两年就好了
<roylez_> iMadper: 说来听听
<iMadper> roylez_: 说啥?
<roylez_> iMadper: 技术翻墙
<iMadper> roylez_: http://www.lawtime.cn/info/yimin/Singapore/ymtj/20100119341.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 新加坡技术移民申请的条件 - 法律快车移民律师网
<maplebeats> 学历为大学本科，国内重点大学
<maplebeats> 我们学校叫重点大学么
<roylez_> iMadper: 说白了就是先去新加坡找工作啊
<maplebeats> 　6.香港居民(按照“原则同意”协议)。
<maplebeats> 我操
<iMadper> roylez_: 恩...
<maplebeats> 香港居民就是爽啊
<jsmith_> 爽个毛
<iMadper> maplebeats: 是呀 我们班好多"香港人" 都是当时跑到香港出生的. 
<maplebeats> jsmith_, 难道你是？
<iMadper> maplebeats: 然后就成香港人了. 
<maplebeats> 唉
<maplebeats> 我们当初没这个意识啊
<maplebeats> 没这个条件啊
<iMadper> maplebeats: 当时不懂. 
<maplebeats> iMadper, 鄙视你们班上的人
<iMadper> maplebeats: 生我的时候, 我爸妈还是农民, 我老爸还帮村里人打家具呢
<jsmith_> maplebeats: 香港不同意协议！过会搞它
<maplebeats> 新元和RMB汇率是多少
<iMadper> maplebeats: 忘了, 自己查...
<maplebeats> 我操
<maplebeats> 1比5
<maplebeats> 要4W/M的月薪才能申请啊
<jsmith_> 香港只有一群傻瓜
<iMadper> jsmith_: 别乱放地图炮.
<jsmith_> iMadper: 他已经没有谈判的余地了
<iMadper> jsmith_: 啥协议>
<jsmith_> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> <jsmith_> maplebeats: 香港不同意协议！过会搞它     maplebeats 你看懂了? 
<maplebeats> 没懂
<iMadper> <jsmith_> iMadper: 他已经没有谈判的余地了      maplebeats  你看懂了?
<maplebeats> 没懂
 * iMadper 吓死我了, 我还以为大家都懂了, 就我一个低智商...
<jsmith_> iMadper: 不是吧，没看新闻？
<iMadper> jsmith_: 直接说 新闻名称就好. 
<iMadper> jsmith_: 反问我一万遍, 也没用. 
<jsmith_> iMadper: 我忘记那个新闻名字了，就是新闻
<iMadper> jsmith_: 那你说下内容, 说下什么谈判
<pity> iMadper: promt_command 可以固定显示提示，能不能加个条件，只有当 cd xxx/ 这个目录中才显示提示？
<iMadper> pity: 自己if来判断呗.
<iMadper> pity: if [ -f Readme.txt ] then  cat Readme.txt fi
<pity> iMadper: 哦？ if `pwd` = xxx; then export PROMPT_COMMAND="Please READ!"
<pity> iMadper: 我试试
<iMadper> pity: =下
<iMadper> pity: 哦哦哦, 我理解错了
<pity> iMadper: 只当进入 xxx 时才提示
<imtxc_away> roylez_: iMadper maplebeats 乃们在谈论什么gaoji话题
<iMadper> pity: export prompt-command="if $PWD = xxx; then cat readme.txt; fi "
<jsmith_> iMadper: 人家就样说的
<jsmith_> iMadper: 人家就这样说的
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚从箱子地下翻出来了俩硬盘。。。。
<iMadper> js
<iMadper> jsmith_: 啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 拆了, 里面会有个马达, 可以自制风扇.
<iMadper> imtxc: 风力十足! 转速很高的
<imtxc> iMadper: 还能用呢，过会去村里买个盒子用
<imtxc> iMadper: 7200转才
<iMadper> jsmith_: 给个上下文?
<iMadper> imtxc: 够了
<iMadper> imtxc: 拿去做四驱车吧
<imtxc> iMadper: ..... 不知道以前为什么买的了都。。 现在怎么也想不出用途来了。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 放av
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.10准备安装界面到底要等多久啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420200 我用U盘安装，等了一上午了。还在那个界面！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dddk — 2013-04-14 11:27
<imtxc> iMadper: nice
<roylez_> imtxc: 在讨论你的男朋友
<imtxc> roylez_: 渣席
<pity> iMadper: 试了，我的语法不对
<iMadper> pity: 给看看?
<pity> iMadper: [ $PWD = "/home/pityonline/p" ] && export PROMPT_COMMAND="cat README"
<pity> iMadper: 不管执行什么都返回 -bash: /home/pityonline: is a directory
<roylez_> pity: "$PWD" 这样呢？
<imtxc> iMadper: 用 ffmpeg 把 ape 转换成 flac 会有损失么？
<iMadper> roylez_: 也还是不对. 
<roylez_> iMadper: [[ ]]
<pity> iMadper: 结果一样
<iMadper> roylez_: 判断语句要放在  prompt_command里面吧. 
<roylez_> iMadper: 对....
<iMadper> pity: ^^
<roylez_> iMadper: gaoji渣
<iMadper> roylez_: 伦家不渣的啦~~ OTZ
<pity> iMadper: 先判断当前路径是不是 xxx，如果是的话再执行 PROMPT_COMMAND 这样不行吗？
<roylez_> iMadper: 送3个妹子到魔都来，我承认你不是渣
<iMadper> pity: 不行呀, 因为这个只执行一次. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 出差去趟东莞给主席邮寄128个
<iMadper> pity: 只有 prompt_comand才是每次都执行的.
<pity> iMadper: 呃
<iMadper> imtxc: 别逗了, 主席那是为了隐藏自己. 主席其实是想要汉子. 而且他看上你了. 快去洗干净你的菊花找主席去吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才的那个问题有答案不？
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥问题?
<imtxc> iMadper: ffmpeg ape->flac 有损失么
<iMadper> imtxc: 没有呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 就跟 rar => zip一样. 
<imtxc> iMadper: sou ga
<iMadper> pity: 只能是 export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "xxx" ] then xxx ;fi '
<roylez_> imtxc: fantasic four在imdb只有5.7，再也不信imdb了
<imtxc> 。。 从来不相信  imdb
 * imtxc 而且感觉再也不相信豆瓣了
<imtxc> roylez_: 扎西 你要承认的你口味有问题
<roylez_> freeflying: 帽子，我要ban人
<pity> iMadper: 成功了
<imtxc> freeflying: 节操哦～
<pity> iMadper: 能不能实现只是第一次 cd xxx 后才提示消息？否则只要在 xxx 目录中就一直会提示
 * imtxc 太不安全了
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc, 点点点.  ㍣ 
<iMadper> pity: 想一下.
<iMadper> pity: 你现在的命令是啥?
<pity> iMadper: 就用的你的命令
<pity> iMadper: export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "/home/pityonline/p" ]; then cat README; fi'
<iMadper> pity: 哦, 那我想想怎么改..
<iMadper> pity: 不会诶...
<pity> iMadper: 当 last dir 不等于 xxx 时，但 pwd 为 xxx，才提示，这思路可以吗？
<iMadper> pity: 哦哦, 可以. 
<iMadper> pity: :-)
<imtxc> iMadper: 不支持cue的播放器不幸福
<pity> iMadper: 上一次目录判断是什么变量来着？ - 不对吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: deadbeef, 万岁.
<pity> iMadper: 如果能获取跳转到 xxx 目录前的目录就可以判断
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者用我写的那个脚本
<mk3548208> 谁用过python3的gettext模块？
<iMadper> pity: -吧?
<pity> iMadper: echo $- 是一串随机字符吧
<iMadper> ... 貌似是...
<iMadper> 但是... 跳回上一个目录... cd -
<lucky> smplayer怎么在线搜字幕啊？
<iMadper> pity: pushd
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • XP与linux双系统的，如果备份了linux整个分区后，在XP下覆盖过去如何 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420201 我是XP与linux双系统的，linux是用WUBI装的。 看到很多都是XP重装后如何恢复linux的引导。这时我就想要是想重装Linux会破坏MBR吗，如果是用备份后再完全覆盖应该不会 …
<iMadper> lucky: 没这功能. 
<iMadper> lucky: 下电影的时候, 就该直接下载带字幕的.
<iMadper> lucky: 不过我在windows下用 _射手_播放器. 
<pity> iMadper: pushd 可以返回上次的目录
<lucky> iMadper: 好吧，看来只能啃生肉了
<iMadper> pity: pushd && olddir=`pwd` && pushd  现在你就跳回来了, 而且, 得到了旧的dir.
<iMadper> pushd -q && olddir=`pwd` && pushd -q 
<iMadper> lucky: 原始人...
<lucky> iMadper: 什么意思？
<iMadper> lucky: 吃生肉....
<iMadper> lucky: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjA0OTQ3OTUy.html
<lucky> iMadper: 没找到字幕还有什么办法啊？
<iMadper> lucky: 自己去射手网找呀
<pity> iMadper: 有点儿意思
<lucky> iMadper: 射手还没出字幕
<iMadper> pity: 好丑的办法...
<iMadper> pity: 不过我已经没别的想法了.
<lucky> iMadper: 射手网是不是只能下载字幕啊？
<pity> iMadper: 我觉得 bash 肯定有个能打印跳转前目录的简单方法
<cuihao> maplebeats, =。= Linux下哪里可以修改自己QQ的所有个人资料？
<iMadper> lucky: 你还想干嘛?
<iMadper> pity: 可能是pushd +某个参数.
<iMadper> pity: 因为zsh就有
<cuihao> maplebeats, 我上了 http://id.qq.com，里面显示的我的所在地是没详细地址的，但用Windows的人都能看到……
<lucky> iMadper: 我只是好奇，我从来没有单独下载过字幕
<^k^> cuihao ... ⇪ 我的QQ中心
<iMadper> lucky: 哦. 我也不知道. 我都是看中文片子.
<lucky> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> lucky: 国语/粤语 我都不用字幕
<lucky> iMadper: 你是香港人？
<iMadper> lucky: 不识. 
<iMadper> lucky: 不是. 
<iMadper> lucky: 说粤语的公司很多的. 
<iMadper> lucky: 错了
<iMadper> lucky: 说粤语的城市很多的.
<lucky> iMadper: 广东人？
<iMadper> lucky: 两广都有很多地方说粤语.
<lucky> iMadper: 哦，我看剧去了
<iMadper> lucky: 恩.
<pity> iMadper: pushd - 就可以看到 prev dir 和 cur dir，但显示的信息比较多
<pity> iMadper: pushd -q 好像是 BSD 的用法，linux 好像没有
<iMadper> pity: 你的跟我的电脑不一样呀...
<iMadper> pity: .... echo $OLDPWD
<iMadper> pity: 就行了
<iMadper> 不用费劲了.
<iMadper> pity: 还在不?
<pity> iMadper: 我了个去！
<iMadper> pity: lol~
<pity> iMadper: 我总觉得 bash 应该有记录上次路径的变量，就是不知道叫啥，哈哈
<iMadper> roylez_: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=34278 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Solidot | 加拿大学生在Excel中创建RPG游戏
<roylez_> iMadper: 游戏公司招熟练的excel开发么？
<lucky> iMadper: 用smplayer怎么看着看着就会锁屏呢？
<iMadper> lucky: xset s 0
<iMadper> roylez_: 不知道, 我打算一会儿玩玩看. 
<lucky> iMadper: 能说详细点吗？
<iMadper> lucky: 输入那个命令就好
<lucky> iMadper: ok
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • ACER TravelMate X483上运行的怎么样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420202 谁用的ACER TravelMate X483，请问下使用起来怎么样。 现在使用的XP系统，感觉太不爽了，速度越来越慢。 之前PC用的ubuntu，但是后来坏了两块硬盘，不敢再用了。现在想用笔记本装下，请各位 …
<iMadper> lucky: 我这里, smplayer会阻止锁屏.
<lucky> iMadper: windows下一般播放器都可以的吧
<iMadper> lucky: 我以前也用过linux, 那时的smplayer可以阻止锁屏. 
<iMadper> lucky: 应该是你的渣wm的问题
<lucky> iMadper: 我用的是gnome，什么wm不渣呢？
<iMadper> lucky: gnome不是wm.
<iMadper> lucky: 你用的unity?
<lucky> iMadper: 我用gnome啊
<lucky> iMadper: 我最近装了好多个wm
<lucky> iMadper: unity，wm，kde，awesome。。。
<iMadper> lucky: awesome  得学lua, 不值当得.
<lucky> iMadper: 我装了之后就没有，以后也将就用unity
<lucky> 了
<iMadper> ............................................................................
<roylez_> iMadper: 你又在瞎忽悠
<roylez_> iMadper: 啥时候狒狒上线了，我弄到帽子就ban了你，让你安心找工作
<iMadper> roylez_: 吃饭呢, 辣死了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu 12.10最低硬件配置是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420203 xubuntu 最低硬件配置是什么？ 二奶机 工作需要要安装LINUX 系统，ubuntu 12.10 和xubuntu12.10,都在安装设置完 用户名 密码后 安装文件的时候报错 ：发现一个不可恢复错误, 用CD直接运行ubuntu 和 xubuntu …
 * iMadper 
 * iMadper 手贱, 点了加辣..
 * iMadper 湿炒牛肉果条... +辣 + 双丸汤
<pichina> hi
<^k^> pichina, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<pichina> 有人懂autotools工具
<pichina> ?
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<pity> iMadper: export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "/home/pityonline/p" ] && [ $OLDPWD != $PWD ]; then cat README; fi' 这样写不对吗？怎么一直都是总提示呢？
<pity> iMadper: 果然不对
<pity> iMadper: 思路有问题啊，OLDPWD 在目录发生变化前一直是不变的，所以 $OLDPWD != $PWD 一直成立，于是只要在 xxx 目录中就会提示
<iMadper> pity: 我想想.
<iMadper> 一开始的时候 oldpwd是空的.
<iMadper> pity: 加多一个测试语句了要.
<iMadper> pity: 测试 oldpwd是否存在.
<pity> iMadper: 没用的，如果 oldpwd 存在并不与 pwd 一致就是真，就要提示一次
<pity> iMadper: 我想实现的是只在第一次进入目录时仅提示一次
<iMadper> pity: export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "/home/pityonline/p" ] && [ ${OLDPWD:=$PWD} != $PWD ]; then cat README; fi'
<pity> iMadper: 问题是 OLDPWD 会一直存在的，而且只要你不切换目录它就不变
<iMadper> pity: 试试看. 
<pity> iMadper: Failed
<iMadper> pity: 你的意思是, 第一次进入x目录, 提示一次, 第二次进入就不提示了?
<pity> iMadper: 是的，总提示会烦死人的
<iMadper> pity: 那你要有个计数器呀
<pity> iMadper: 我晕，计数器？
<iMadper> pity: export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "/home/pityonline/p" ] && [ $OLDPWD != $PWD ] && [ !-e .counter ]; then cat README; touch .counter fi'
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • michael kors handbags wl15 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420205 www.amcatoronto.com/michaelkorshandbags411.html If all your family were reading the label having to do with ingredients everywhere over the a multi function skincare services or products containing the ingredient,all your family members would likely schedule an appointment with  …
<iMadper> export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "/home/pityonline/p" ] && [ $OLDPWD != $PWD ] && [ ! -e .counter ]; then cat README; touch .counter fi'   这回可以了吧? pity 
<iMadper> pity: 不行, 也有问题, 就是下次开机, 还是会存在. 
<iMadper> pity: 把counter放到/tmp里面好了. 命名为 username_xxxdir
<pity> iMadper: 好像越来越复杂了呢
<iMadper> pity: 你的要求本来就挺复杂的. 
<iMadper> pity: 还得针对不同用户吧?
<pity> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> pity: 每个用户都要提示一次吧?
<pity> iMadper: 针对除了 pityonline 这个用户之外的所有用户
<iMadper> pity: 还要除了你自己?!
<pity> iMadper: 所以这个配置要是系统级的
<iMadper> pity: 还要除了你自己... 太麻烦了...
<pity> iMadper: 不除了我自己也可以啊
<pity> iMadper: 所有用户吧
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 那就稍微好一些. 
<iMadper> pity: 我去应聘贵公司的 sa吧.
<pity> iMadper: 你应聘 SA 太屈才了，那么多研发的职位……
<iMadper> pity: 我只想要清闲的... 
<iMadper> pity: 先帮你把这个搞定吧...
<pity> iMadper: 反了吧？SA 才不清闲
<pity> iMadper: 没事儿，这个不用当回事儿，搞不定也不用纠结，只是我自己瞎折腾把你给带沟里了
<ms_> hehe
<iMadper> export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "/home/pityonline/p" ] && [ $OLDPWD != $PWD ] && [ !-e .counter ] && [ ! -e "/tmp/${USER}_dir" ]; then cat README; touch "/tmp/${USER}_dir; fi'   差不多吧? 我没写过shell.
<iMadper> pity: 等会了之后, sa就比研发清闲了吧? 需要的工具都写出来了
<pity> iMadper: 不会清闲的，很多事情代码不能判断，只能靠人判断，当然代码的确可以替人做很多事
<iMadper> pity: 哦, 那是我想错了...  我没经验...
<iMadper> pity: sa能在家办公吗?
<mugebjgd> iMadper 典型宅男
<pity> iMadper: 我也没什么经验。好像不能常在家办公，只能偶尔
<iMadper> pity: 哦, 好吧. 
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 恩, 宅男...
<ms_> kk
<mugebjgd> iMadper 没出息  趁年轻看看世界  多好
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 只有能在家办公, 才能四处出去玩.
<mugebjgd> iMadper 等你65退休了  你想不在家办公都不行
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 你不找在家办公的, 天天去上班.
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 怎么出去.
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 我在家办公, 可以每个城市住几个月.
<msmsml> 羡慕
<mugebjgd> iMadper 等你上班了 你就知道了
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 实习过, 半年多, 全职实习.
<mugebjgd> iMadper SA在兲朝不是好职业
<iMadper> mugebjgd: 是嘛? 研发好?
<iMadper> 我没经验, 不知道呀.
<msmsml> 我在吗
<msmsml> 看到的会个话
<iMadper> msmsml: /time 就知道自己在不在了
<pity> iMadper: [ !-e .counter ] 这句是啥意思？
<iMadper> pity: 看看这个文件是否存在
<msmsml> /timen
<iMadper> 你打个n干嘛....
<msmsml> /time 没用
<pity> iMadper: 如果不存在就创建它是吧？
<msmsml> 打出来没反应
<iMadper> pity: 对, 你直接看我的最后一个版本吧
<iMadper> msmsml: 可能在另外一个界面里.
<pity> iMadper: -bash: [: !-e: unary operator expected 总提示这个
<msmsml> /iMadper ip
<iMadper> .. ! -e 要空格
<iMadper> 我忘了...
<iMadper> pity: 不过我的最后一个版本应该是正确的, 你试试看?
<msmsml> /whois imadper
<iMadper> msmsml: ???
<iMadper> msmsml: 你要干吗?
<msmsml> 这指令不靠普
<pity> iMadper: Wow! 果然可以了！
<msmsml> 这写指令怎么用不了
<iMadper> pity: :-)
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 美女视频qq是多少 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420207 美女视频qq是多少1747-503-204美女视频qq是多少1747-503-204美女视频qq是多少1747-503-204美女视频qq是多少1747-503-204美女视频qq是多少1747-503-204美女视频qq是多少1747-503-204美女视频qq是多少1747-503-204美女视频qq是多少1747-50 …
<pity> iMadper: 这是个什么思路呢？A
<iMadper> pity: 稍等, 妹子电话. 
<pity> iMadper: 先忙
<msmsml> 我用的xchat2.8.8
<iMadper> export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "/home/pityonline/p" ] && [
<iMadper>           $OLDPWD != $PWD ] && [ ! -e "/tmp/${USER}_dir"
<iMadper>           ]; then cat README; touch "/tmp/${USER}_dir; fi'       这个才是最终版本, 上个版本还是有个小问题... 
<iMadper> msmsml: 没用过, 我只用windows的. 
<iMadper> pity: 这个就是, 先检查是否存在文件 ${USER}_dir  如果存在, 就什么都不做, 如果不存在, 就cat readme, 并且创建那个文件. 下次你进去的时候, 文件就已经存在了嘛~~
<msmsml>  该昵称的指令可以用
<msmsml> 别的用不了
<iMadper> msmsml: 有可能显示在另外一个窗口了.
<pity> iMadper: 明白了，高明
<iMadper> export PROMPT_COMMAND='if [ `pwd` = "/home/pityonline/p" ] && [ $OLDPWD != $PWD ] && [ ! -e "/tmp/${USER}_dir" ]; then cat README; touch "/tmp/${USER}_dir; fi'   pity 试一下吧. :-)
<iMadper> pity: :-)
<msmsml> 真的在freenode里面
<pity> iMadper: 退出那个目录后再进去也不会提示了，但 /tmp 目录下的文件会一直存在，别的用户再进入那个目录后也不提示了
<iMadper> pity: 不会呀. 因为创建的是 ${USER}_dir  
<iMadper> 会根据用户名来创建的, pity, 你那里不会吗?
<pity> iMadper: 哦，对。你说的没错
<iMadper> pity: 刚才我想到这个问题了~
<pity> iMadper: 只有一个用户第一次登录系统并进入 xxx 目录时提示，如果他退出了系统，第二次登录进去，也不会提示了
<pity> iMadper: 我表达得不明确，刚才没想到那个问题
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 登出的时候, 也弄个hook, 来删除那个就好了~
<pity> iMadper: 那么在用户登录期间，无论他几次切换到 xxx 目录，都不提示了
<iMadper> pity: 现在不就是了?
<pity> iMadper: 看来这个 hook 要使用户切出 xxx 目录时就删除 /tmp 目录下的那个文件，下次切入 xxx 时还要提示一次才好
<iMadper> pity: 不是呀.
<iMadper> pity: 等下, 我来想想. 
<pity> iMadper: 我想实现用户切出 xxx 后再进入 xxx 提示一次，切出 xxx 前不提示
<iMadper> pity: 你现在需要的是: 用户登陆之后第一次访问这个文件夹, 会提示, 然后本次登陆中, 再次访问这个文件家不会提示. 下次登陆的时候还要提示. 对不对?
<pity> iMadper: 其实后来的需求没必要了
<pity> iMadper: 嗯，下次登录后再进入 xxx 时也只提示一次
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu 12.10最低硬件配置是什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420203 xubuntu 最低硬件配置是什么？ 二奶机 工作需要要安装LINUX 系统，ubuntu 12.10 和xubuntu12.10,都在安装设置完 用户名 密码后 安装文件的时候报错 ：发现一个不可恢复错误, 用CD直接运行ubuntu 和 xubuntu …
<jsmith__> 在说什么呢
<iMadper> pity: 刚才的那个不用改. 你需要多一个hook, 就是用户登出的时候, 删除那个文件就行了. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, hook要放在哪里, 得问 gaoji roylez
<iMadper> roylez_: gaoji 主席!
<pity> iMadper: 呃，还没弄过 hook
<iMadper> pity: 刚才那个就算了.
<iMadper> pity: 刚才那个应该就算是hook了. 钩在某个动作上面的一段代码嘛~
<pity> iMadper: Twitter 上有朋友提示了这么个思路：第一次进入 xxx 时提示一次，然后 export OLDPWD=xxx，此时 OLDPWD 和 PWD 值相同，就不再提示
<iMadper> 但是, oldpwd会随时改变的
<pity> iMadper: 在切出 xxx 之前是不变的
<pity> iMadper: 如果不切换目录，就不会重新为 OLDPWD 赋值，对吧？
<iMadper> pity: 下次切进来呢?
<iMadper> pity: 恩, 下次进来, 还会提示的.
<pity> iMadper: 嗯，要实现的就是下次切换进 xxx 时还是仅提示一次
<iMadper> pity: 哦.. 原来如此... 我刚明白...
 * iMadper 需求呀.. 理解需求最重要...
<iMadper> pity: 你要的是, 每次进入目录, 都提示一次?
<pity> iMadper: 是我自己没搞清楚这个需求
<pity> iMadper: 是的，每次进入 xxx 时仅提示一次，只要呆在 xxx 里不切换目录就不再提示
<pity> iMadper: 是你刚给出的代码让我刚刚发现这个需求
<pity> iMadper: 我对程序理解得太浅薄了
<iMadper> pity: 哦~ 那我想想看.
<pity> iMadper: 谢谢
<iMadper> pity: 别谢了, 咱都认识挺久得了
<pity> iMadper: :D
<iMadper> 我觉得, 这样的话, 刚才你说的那个修改oldpwd的就可以.
<iMadper> 下次cd到这个目录就能发现了
 * fyodor_ 写 makefile 目标文件写成了源文件，结果源文件没了。。日。有办法恢复吗？
<iMadper> fyodor_: ... ... 我也干过这事情...
<fyodor_> iMadper: 没办法了吗？刚做还没别的操作，我操
<iMadper> fyodor_: 我当时的选择是, 一怒之下不交作业, 去打dota了
<fyodor_> 之前忙了一天的代码啊...wtf
<iMadper> fyodor_: 一天的? 那不多...
<fyodor_> 嗯，200 行的小工具
<roylez_> fyodor_: vim有备份吗？
<roylez_> fyodor_: 有没有用版本管理？
<roylez_> fyodor_: 两样都没有，求神吧
<fyodor_> roylez: 还有显示...还打开着呢。。晕
<roylez_> fyodor_: 那存一份就好了
<fyodor_> 不 Load File 是不？
<iMadper> fyodor_: ... ... 还有显示? :W xxx 
 * iMadper vim是这么用吧?
<roylez_> iMadper: 小写，渣渣
<iMadper> roylez_: 我又不是用vim的渣渣.
<fyodor_> 谢天谢地... roylez 不提示都忘了还开着 gvim 呢..Lol
<roylez_> fyodor_: 我vim设了 backupdir，丢了文件直接去那个目录找备份
<pity> fyodor_: 用版本控制吧，免得追悔莫及
<fyodor_> roylez: 嗯，听不起来不错。试试，谢了。：P
<iMadper> 恩, 版本控制 +1
<fyodor_> pity: 小工具，没用 git，想省事的
<pity> fyodor_: 那按主席说的给 vim 设置个备份也行
<fyodor_> 关键还有，我的程序都是数据计算，几天就大改的，感觉 git 还不适用了 lol 重要程序有备份的。
<fyodor_> make 的一瞬间人都傻了。赶紧看看 backupdir..
<lucky> irc有java版本的客户端吗？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样安装、怎样使用屏幕录像软件recordMyDesktop http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420218 1. 请指示 recordMyDesktopt和gtk-recordMyDesktop的下载地址 2. 怎样安装和使用 谢谢！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gongxt — 2013-04-14 14:46
<iMadper> lucky: 你还有这奇怪的需求?
<lucky> iMadper: 这要求很奇怪吗？
<iMadper> 这还不奇怪?
<iMadper> 你需要关心是不是java吗?
<lucky> iMadper: 我的phone就是一个java功能机，为什么不可以关系？
<lucky> 不能为虚拟电脑 win8 打开一个新任务.The virtual machine 'win8' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.返回 代码:NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)组件:Machine界面:IMachine {5eaa9319-62fc-4b0a-843c-0cb1940f8a91}
<lucky> 我用vitualbox装虚拟机打不开有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<iMadper> lucky: jmirc
<ikk-> 现在已经找不到支持java的手机了，全部跑 android 了
<imtxc> lucky: 升级内核了？
<lucky> imtxc: 为什么启动不了呢？
<imtxc> lucky: 以前能启动现在启动不了了？
<lucky> imtxc: 不是，我才装的，一直都没启动成功
<imtxc> iMadper: 羡慕TF15
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ 我用的 中兴U208支持java
<imtxc> lucky: apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<lucky> lucky@lucky-Inspiron-N5010:~$ sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<lucky> [sudo] password for lucky: 
<lucky> 正在读取软件包列表... 完成
<lucky> 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树       
<lucky> 正在读取状态信息... 完成       
<lucky> virtualbox-dkms 已经是最新的版本了。
<lucky> virtualbox-dkms 被设置为手动安装。
<lucky> 下列软件包是自动安装的并且现在不需要了：
<lucky>   gir1.2-rb-3.0 python-mako gir1.2-ubuntuoneui-3.0 libdmapsharing-3.0-2
<^k^> lucky:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q51s
<abinez> 下载个4.3GB的文件，下载到98%的时候，居然说服务错器误
<abinez> 抓狂啊
<imtxc> lucky: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<lucky> ^k^: 不好意思啊，我不太会用哎
<lucky> imtxc: linux-headers-3.5.0-27-generic 已经是最新的版本了。
<imtxc> lucky: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<ikk-> CyrusYzGTt: U208 估计跑 java 很卡
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ 不会， 不过，这部手机最多只能开一个程式
<ikk-> ..
<lucky> imtxc: bash: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: 没有那个文件或目录
<abinez> 睡觉醒过来，发现我的树莓派不在线上了，已经无法ssh
<imtxc> lucky:  上次我遇到这样的问题装 headers 就好了
<abinez> 要跑去重启
<ikk-> CyrusYzGTt: 我用过 中兴U802 2个月
<lucky> imtxc: 为什么我运气就这么差呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ikk-§ ..可能我只用腾讯的java软体的原因吧
<ikk-> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<imtxc> lucky: 。。 dpkg -l | grep virtual 把结果贴到 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<ikk-> aptitude search ~ivirtual
<lucky> imtxc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706981/
<imtxc> lucky: modprobe vboxdrv 也不行么
<lucky> imtxc: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<lucky> imtxc: 不行哎
<imtxc> lucky: sudo ls /etc/init.d |grep vboxdrv
<imtxc> lucky: 看看结果
<imtxc> lucky: 以后要贴大段的代码的时候就贴到那里，不要在这里，不然会被kk +q
<lucky> imtxc: 怎么输完什么都没发生
<imtxc> lucky: 那就是没有。。。。
<alpha080> 那就是没有啦
<lucky> +q是什么意思？
<alpha080> 就是踢你屁股
<lucky> alpha080: kk是谁呢？
<lucky> imtxc: 那怎么办呢？
<alpha080> kk就是当侩子手的bot
<imtxc> 我现在没有 virtualbox 。。。
<alpha080> lucky: 专门杀人
<lucky> alpha080: 。。。还可怕
<imtxc> 怎么会没有呢。。。
<lucky> imtxc: 是不是我装的不对？
<imtxc> lucky: 你是不是装了 vbox 的其他包了？
<lucky> imtxc: 我装了两个虚拟机，一个osx，一个win8，都打不开的
<lucky> imtxc: 我不知道哎
<lucky> imtxc: 我就在软件中心装的啊
<lucky> imtxc: 貌似我装了其他包
<imtxc> lucky: vboxgtk?
<lucky> 一个叫做x86 virtualization solution-base binaries
<DawnFantasy> 多用 nopsate
<DawnFantasy> nopaste
<lucky> imtxc:我不知道了
<imtxc> lucky: /etc/init.d/ 下面没有任何 vbox 开头的文件么
<imtxc> ls /etc/init.d |grep vbox  lucky 
<DawnFantasy> 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org
<^k^> DawnFantasy ... ⇪ bulix.org / pastebin
<lucky> imtxc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706993/
<imtxc> lucky: ubuntu?
<lucky> imtxc: 是啊
<lucky> imtxc: ubuntu12.04lts
<imtxc> lucky: sudo apt-get install dkms
<ikk-> install virtualbox --reinstall
<lucky> imtxc: dkms 已经是最新的版本了。
<imtxc> ...... lucky 那就重新装一下virtualbox先 
<lucky> ikk-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5706997/
<lucky> iMt
<lucky> imtxc: 好吧
<ikk-> lucky: 先 apt-get update
<ikk-> lucky: 再 --reinstall
<ikk-> lucky: update 是更新软件列表，必须要成功
<lucky> ikk-: 还是不行哎
<ikk-> lucky: 没遇到过
<iMadper> imt
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 装12.10不成功，装12.04 lts，结果发现，关机命令无法关机。。而是到锁屏状态？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420225 折腾啊。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dddk — 2013-04-14 15:36
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15好呀~
<imtxc> lucky: modprobe vboxdrv 提示什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 羡慕嫉妒恨
 * iMadper 提示错误的module.
<lucky> imtxc: FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<imtxc> iMadper: 恨占主要
<imtxc> lucky: 额，我没办法了，不知道你少装了什么。。。
<lucky> 我吃饭去了，拜拜
<iMadper> lucky: 你妹那个module呀
<iMadper> lucky: 用dkms生成一个就好了
<lucky> iMadper: 什么？
<iMadper> lucky: 你的vbox不能用呀
<imtxc> lucky: /etc/init.d/virtualbox start 
<iMadper> 啥破发行版, 还在用init.d
<imtxc> ubuntu
<ms_> 什么书上讲的有gcc的具体参数选项
<iMadper> lucky: sudo dkms install vboxhost/$(pacman -Q virtualbox|awk {'print $2'}|sed 's/\-.\+//') -k $(uname -rm|sed 's/\ /\//')
<iMadper> ms_: man gcc
<imtxc> lucky: 他没有pacman
<imtxc> iMadper: 他没有pacman
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> lucky: 哦, 对了, 你不能用这个命令
<iMadper> lucky: sudo  dkms install vboxhost/<virtualbox-host-source version> -k <your custom kernel's version>/<your architecture>   不过我觉得, 这个对你来说有点儿难.
<imtxc> lucky: 先看看 virtualbox 的版本
<imtxc> lucky: ls -d /usr/src/virtualbox*
<imtxc> iMadper: 嫉妒踢飞……
<imtxc> iMadper: 我等易讯下次bug～
<iMadper> ...
<imtxc> l
<imtxc> lucky: ..
<jsmith_> 好阿！
<dnf> unix 和 linux,初学者，要学哪个
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没用过unix啊…… 怎么办。。
<alvin_rxg> aix ?
<jsmith_> dnf: 学来做什么的
<dnf> 做c
<jsmith_> dnf: 做C做什么呢
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 这个 vbox 的少年不在了？
<dnf> å­¦c
<dnf> 回复的前缀怎么带的？
<jsmith_> dnf: 你最先用的是哪个系统，现在用的是那个
<dnf> win8 和ubuntu
<jsmith_> dnf: 你C用的是哪些库文件
<dnf> no idea
<imtxc> dnf: 既然在用 ubuntu，那就继续用就好了么。
<jsmith_> dnf: 找清楚就可以了，用哪样都可以
<dnf> 我看了论坛和书，都是介绍了部分gcc命令。有没有那本书
<iMadper> imtxc: 同没用过. 
<iMadper> dnf: bsd?
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个是少女. 
<dnf> 你看的什么动画
<jsmith_> ...
<iMadper> dnf: 你怎么知道我在看动画?
<dnf> 不是你说的吗
 * iMadper 哆啦a梦 新番 48集. 
<imtxc> dnf: man gcc 就好了
<dnf> 全是英文
<^k^> 新 西南校区 • 关于实现简单的http在编译时遇到一个警告导致编译不过 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420230 警告： 传递‘fopen’的第 2 个参数时将整数赋给指针，未作类型转换 [默认启用] /usr/include/stdio.h:273:14: 附注： 需要类型‘const char * __restrict__’，但实参的类型为‘int’ 希望哪 …
<dnf> 多啦a梦，佩服
<imtxc> lucky: 你是女娃么
<mk3548208> dnf, 你要学计算机，那必须我会看英文文档
<tryit> 运行时检测某个命令是否存在，有么有这样一个库函数或者系统调用之类的？
<dnf> 好，我马上买本英文版的
<imtxc> tryit: which?
<iMadper> tryit: where?
<mk3548208> dnf, 买英文版？
<tryit> exec which cmd ?
<dnf> 当当上有那个，unix编程环境
 * imtxc 吸氧去
<jsmith_> dnf: 当个毛
<jsmith_> dnf: 下个PDF就好了
<mk3548208> dnf, 这个，我觉得没必要买吧，internet上不是有很多知识吗
<tryit> 有人熟悉autoconf和automake吗？请教个问题
<jsmith_> dnf: 这么厉害？直接上unix那本？
<dnf> 我昨天准备买的，订单都下了，结果想了想
<dnf> 可能看不懂
<jsmith_> dnf: 。。。
<jsmith_> dnf: EOF是什么
<dnf> end of file
<jsmith_> dnf: 你是大侠！
<mk3548208> dnf,我微微看了下目录，讲文件系统，文件目录什么的
<jsmith_> dnf: 去看吧！
<dnf> unix环境高级变成，这本书有人看么
<dnf> 好像很利害的样子
<iMadper> eof基本就是 -1
<iMadper> dnf: 看过. 怎么了?
<dnf> 讲的什么？
<iMadper> dnf: 一些linux常见函数. 
<iMadper> dnf: 应该说是unix的常见函数.
<dnf> 从目录上看不懂，我只看多c语言
<jsmith_> dnf: 那书的第一个例子我没看懂
<iMadper> dnf: 没事, 能先把c语言学好也不错. 
<lucky> 刚吃好饭
<lucky> 我会来了
<lucky> imtxc: 你才是娃娃。。lol
<iMadper> lucky: imtxc 想你好久了. 
<lucky> iMadper: 你的那个命令输完之后怎么办？
<lucky> iMadper: 。。。
<dnf> IRC有奇怪的频道
<jsmith_> dnf: 哦，在哪里
<iMadper> lucky: 那个? 那个要改好多才可以, 对你来说略难. 我又懒得想.
<dnf> 我今天上午才装的icr
<jsmith_> dnf: ...
<dnf> 然后随便进了个频道
<jsmith_> dnf: ...
<lucky> iMadper: 。。。
<dnf> 结果
<jsmith_> dnf: 你C什么水平
<dnf> -1的水平
<jsmith_> ...
<dnf> 结果有个人hello,然后我也哈楼
<jsmith_> dnf: 太厉害了！
<dnf> 然后下面的就不说了，有点不好说。。。。
<dnf> lol.tga.plu.cn/live
<alvin_rxg> Title: 比赛直播 - 英雄联盟 职业联赛 (@ plu.cn)
<dnf> we又要书了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只想看discovery
<dnf> 什么是discovery?
<CyrusYzGTt> www.discoverychannel.com.tw  不过我更喜欢看电视直播
<alvin_rxg> Title: Discovery頻道官方網站 (@ discoverychannel.com.tw)
<^k^> : define:discovery? http://g.cn Flagship network site features videos, news and links to TV shows and affiliated networks.
<imtxc> lucky: 先看看你的 virtualbox 的版本
<lucky> imtxc: 怎么看呢？
<imtxc> lucky: ls -d /usr/src/virtualbox*
<imtxc> lucky: 结果是什么
<lucky> imtxc: /usr/src/virtualbox-4.1.12
<imtxc> sudo dkms install virtualbox/4.1.12
<imtxc> lucky: 结果是什么
<lucky> imtxc: 结果就是你这个啊/usr/src/virtualbox-4.1.12
<imtxc> lucky: 。。 下一条命令没看到么。。。
<imtxc> sudo dkms install virtualbox/4.1.12   lucky 
<iMadper> 好困呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: 困觉去
<dnf> /away
<imtxc> lucky: 结果呢？
<lucky> imtxc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5707095/
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 若装12.04.1， 进行更新是否会更新到12.04.2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420233 显卡驱动只能支持到3.4内核，想装12.04.1 若进行更新是否会更到12.04.2的 3.5的内核 若内核不更新，其他软件还能否更新。 统计信息: 发表于 由 空白名 — 2013-04-14 16:17
<imtxc> lucky: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<lucky> imtxc: build-essential 已经是最新的版本了。
<imtxc> lucky: /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log  把这个文件里面内容贴一下看看
<lucky> bash: /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log: 权限不够
<imtxc> lucky: sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms
<iMadper> ... lol~
<iMadper> 让你们用ubuntu! 
<iMadper> 我用win7就没压力~
<genophy> ??神码没压力?
<genophy> 刚来.
<lucky> imtxc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5707108/
<imtxc> lucky: cat /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log > a.txt   然后把a.txt里面的内容贴出来瞅瞅
<dnf> win8
<lucky> imtxc: bash: a.txt: 权限不够
<imtxc> lucky: gedit ./a.txt 
<lucky> imtxc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5707112/
<iMadper> ..........................
<imtxc> .. 这算 bug 不 iMadper ?
<iMadper> lol~
<iMadper> imtxc: 让你非得拦这活儿~
<imtxc> lucky: 装最新的 virtualbox
<lucky> imtxc: 是不是要先把这个版本给卸载了啊？
<iMadper> lucky: 不用. 
<imtxc> lucky: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads  
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Linux_Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox 
<imtxc> lucky: 在这里下载4.2.12 的装
 * iMadper 只能呵呵~
<sikao_lfs> 对了....这里能辩论网络联合实现对小生产改造的话题嘛?    简单的讲方案是: 整个社会里每个人分配到固定投资额度(不是发到手里的工资收入),   社会里自发通过爱好者产生大量的爱好者组织....他们各自证明自己的专业,并通过提出方案,形成预算,  普通人通过投资额度给他们募捐,来完成社会的需求,形成无盈利满足需求的组织.
<imtxc> 啥 ？  啥？  啥？ 没看懂。。。。
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 太长了, 看不懂. 
<dnf> 装virtualbox做什么
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: kick start?
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 呵呵.....就是你们这种类似的linux和GNU组织......但是设计一个社会制度体系...
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 是不是 kick start那种?
<iMadper> kick starter?   cc imtxc 
<imtxc> iMadper: 一起～
 * iMadper 社会制度体系 <- 这个词太难, 理解不能. 效果拔群.
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 谢谢你的提示.我还没听说过.我是左派辩论时,大家谈到未来社会里对小生产进行改造方面的问题,形成超过社会组织数量超过美国创新中小企业数量.
<iMadper> imtxc: 一起啥? 一起帮 lucky 我可不干, 我又不是大湿. 
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> lucky: 下载完了不～
<iMadper> imtxc: 你需要妹子,我又不需要, 况且她是江浙一带的, 离得太远.
<dnf> lucky想干什么？
<lucky> imtxc: 下载好了
<imtxc> lucky: 装起～
 * iMadper 左派  <- 理解不能. 
<lucky> iMadper: 你怎么知道我是江浙一带的？
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不需要妹子噢～  我有 roylez_ ~
<iMadper> lucky: 听说话语气.
<imtxc> iMadper: 大湿！！
<dnf> 大师
 * iMadper 相比于浙江, 更喜欢江苏. 
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 因为这个频道不适合谈政治问题.所以我回避了政治词汇,只谈经济问题和经济制度设计....我的基本设计思路是借鉴linux世界开源,自由软件运动的经验, 设计一种制度,不光是软件开发方面,还涉及大量的小生产改造....新社会组织里创新活力,大量的组织的新陈代谢.
<UbuntuTalk> [笑看风云] 最近Ubuntu12.10没有更新了
<lucky> imtxc: 不能装
<imtxc> lucky: why?
<dnf> 怎么不直接刻录盘装
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 其实谈啥随便, 不过你谈的很有可能大家不太懂(或者说我不太懂)... 所以可能不会有太多的人回应你.
<dnf> 我好像懂一点
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 简单的讲就是社会需求低于一定程度.依靠国家进行计划是不可能,这个时候,大量的中小型企业就能满足这些需求...我打算设计一种制度....用类似网络联合开发的思路来解决   中小型企业不足的问题.
<imtxc> 乃们都是大师
<iMadper> lucky: check msg plz.
<lucky> imtxc: http://imgur.com/2u2O7a0
<^k^> lucky ... ⇪ imgur: the simple image sharer
<iMadper> lucky: 卸载本地的那个
<lucky> 怎么卸载的？
<imtxc> lucky: apt-get remove virtualbox
 * iMadper 你们加油, 我不掺和了. 
<ikk-> apt-get purge xxx
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才等 lucky 操作的过程中，我把店家包装键盘用的那个有泡泡的纸快捏完了。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 哈哈~ 你是想吐嘈 lucky 动作太慢了? 
<dnf> 。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 哥拥有过的最豪华的玩具啊 这个店家太大方～
<iMadper> lucky: 有人嫌弃你慢了~ 
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 因为有些东西是有年限的,不可能处处依靠国家计划．   比如生产DVD和光驱.....这种东西属于过渡产品,一般10到20年就会被淘汰替换......这些都是中小型企业创新方面的.....因此我设计的未来社会里,  通过每个人对这种网络联合的组织进行募捐...其上限是这个组织提出的预算,      而每个人的捐赠不是其个人收入,而是整个社会规定的份额.  另外è
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也喜欢玩. 
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 我擦, 乱码....
<imtxc> lucky: 还是不行？
<lucky> imtxc: 正在装
<sikao_lfs> iMadper: 关键是我想知道,你们可能有那些批判....关键是批判方面的观点....从某种意义上将,这个频道的群体是最能理解这种组织的...我想知道你们的批判意见.
<dnf> 恩
<sikao_lfs> 乱码?    好我向整个频道发一发..
<sikao_lfs> 因为有些东西是有年限的,不可能处处依靠国家计划．   比如生产DVD和光驱.....这种东西属于过渡产品,一般10到20年就会被淘汰替换......这些都是中小型企业创新方面的.....因此我设计的未来社会里,  通过每个人对这种网络联合的组织进行募捐...其上限是这个组织提出的预算,      而每个人的捐赠不是其个人收入,而是整个社会规定的份额.  另外这种企ä
 * imtxc 帽子呢
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: ...  ... 
<imtxc> sikao_lfs: 大哥你发的那段简体中文我到现在都没完全理解，这个。。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，我的 windows7 进不去了，谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420235 我修改了双系统中 win7 的启动顺序，修改方式如下： Quote: 在Ubuntu终端下输入： $sudo vim /etc/default/grub sudo是使用root权限，vim是用vi文本编辑器打开etc文件夹下的default文件夹下的grub文件。 在打开的 …
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..乱码，， xchat不支持
<lucky> imtxc: 装好了
<sikao_lfs> 这这这....真难啊...
 * iMadper 坐等悲剧. 
<imtxc> lucky: 试试能正常用不
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs§ ..用 paste
<imtxc> lucky: 是同样的错误么
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: echo "C-S-v" | iconv -t utf-8
<sikao_lfs> 算了,我放开了说...简单的将就是未来社会主义公有制里,   将形成大量的新组织...这些组织从政治设计上的目的是改造小生产,防止资本主义复辟.
<lucky> imtxc: 貌似可以了哎
<sikao_lfs> 改造的具体措施是.    整个社会上每个人投经济票..
<iMadper> sikao_lfs: 理解了, 不过, 人们为什么会支持你呢?
<imtxc> lucky: 可以打开了？正常？
<sikao_lfs> 爱好者和专业人士通过网络联合形成 解决方案    和预算.      
<lucky> 是啊
<lucky> imtxc: 正在装win8
<imtxc> lucky: 恩，然后最重要的一步操作了
<imtxc> lucky: 明天工作日的时候来这里骂街 骂 ubuntu 的开发人员 
<lucky> imtxc:还需要什么操作啊？
<sikao_lfs> 这些通过网络联合的人,他们募集的资金用于完成自己的爱好 或者发现的社会需求.....  不以盈利为目的,也不存在生存危机.
<iMadper> dkms. 得问搞内核的. cc adam
<imtxc> lucky: 明天分别在这里和 #ubuntu 骂街就好了。
<imtxc> lucky: 重点骂 dkms 相关人员
<lucky> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> lucky: 你英语怎么样?
<lucky> imtxc: 谢谢你哈:-D
<lucky> iMadper: 你想干嘛？
<sikao_lfs> 普通人投经济票.....    这些组织能够募集的资金是自己预算的值,过了这个值,别人想投都无法投.
<iMadper> lucky: 英语好, 就去 #ubuntu骂
<iMadper> lucky: 英语不好, 就算了.
<lucky> iMadper: 我不喜欢说脏话
<sikao_lfs> 而普通人投的经济票是不跟其个人收入挂钩的....这是整个社会规定的投资份额.....算是经济民主票.
<imtxc> lucky: 脏话骂人能过瘾？
<iMadper> lucky: xxx太渣了, 这也说不出口?
<dnf> 刚才说道哪里了
<imtxc> dnf: 革命
<sikao_lfs> 我到这里是看看大家对这种方案方面的批判的.....有啥特别的批判意见嘛?
<lucky> iMadper: 我一直感觉是自己技术水平低的原因
<dnf> 说道我随便进了个频道，碰到了一个外国人
<dnf> #69
<lucky> 我先装win8了哈，这个还要去搜密钥
<October21> 问一句，linux下分区编号如sd7和物理位置有关吗？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你大爷, 你用vpn还是ssh登录的?
<imtxc> iMadper: lol vps
<iMadper> imtxc: fuck off!
<imtxc> iMadper: 怎么了
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫有钱人呀.
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是我的 有个壕赞助我的
<October21> iMadper 昨天/home搬家，发现特殊情况
<imtxc> iMadper: 你丫用 tf15  还说别人有钱
<iMadper> October21: ... ... 折腾这个干嘛...
<sikao_lfs> 看来这个频道的人总不成是因为太理解了,所以不反对设计的这个制度了? 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我买的是特价的.
<imtxc> 这个频道用 tf15 的有几个？ 包括特价的
<imtxc> iMadper: 有个壕赞助了我个vps玩～
<iMadper> imtxc: 我买了一个, 还没搭理.
<October21> iMadper 想/home在单独分区上
<imtxc> iMadper: 你买的哪家？
<iMadper> 123system
<sikao_lfs> 其主要目的是防止因为小生产的存在造成资本主义复辟.......最终设计是为了造成超过现在美国中小型创新企业的数量, 造成公有制的广泛活力和 组织的新陈代谢...
<imtxc> iMadper: 价格 配置？
<October21> iMadper 发现分区的物理位置与sda编号不一致
<iMadper> 20刀, 512mb-1g ram, 20G disk. 
<October21> iMadper ？
<dnf> #69这个频道是干什么的？
<imtxc> iMadper: month? 20USD?
<gebjgd> dnf, 口交
<imtxc> ... iMadper 你丫真的有钱人
<iMadper> imtxc: 一年, 好不好?!
<iMadper> dnf: 看名字比较邪恶.
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。
<dnf> 我今天悟入这频道，结果我英语不好。跟那个人说了半天才明白
<sikao_lfs> 粗略预计,社会主义公有制下,免除生存危机和生活压力情况下,这种组织可能数量比目前美国同类型的企业高一个数量级....形成整个社会的广泛活力和创新,满足各种人群低比例的社会需求.
<imtxc> dnf: 第一天装irc就能进到69频道 你也是大湿
<sikao_lfs> 用大家的话来说就是个性化需求...
<imtxc> dnf: 你也进去419频道了吧
<dnf> 这是xchat的实物，不能怪我
<dnf> 我安装了，默认就是那个
<October21> iMadper 怎么解释我的疑问？
<iMadper> October21: 我选择不赚你这5毛钱... 你这五毛钱赚得太费劲...
 * iMadper 不值我那么多口水.
<October21> 我又没悬赏
<dnf> imadper 是开淘宝的？
<iMadper> dnf: 差不多~
<October21> 你想什么啊？
<October21> 穷疯了
<iMadper> October21: 对呀, 我穷疯了~
<dnf> imadper  ipad personal
<gebjgd> join #69
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得我的 阿尔兹海默症, 真的已经无药可救了....
<dnf> #69那几个人是做什么的
<gebjgd> dnf, 探讨味道的
<gebjgd> dnf, 如何能得到不同口味
<dnf> 。。
<October21> iMadper 没钱抢银行哈 :)
<dnf> 我今天才知道
<imtxc> iMadper: 220V 的电压已经不好使了么？
<dnf> 原来世界这么打，我以为是骗钱的
<gebjgd> piggybox, 周末干嘛呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 滚粗!
<gebjgd> 擦  猜清晨5点半...
<iMadper> gebjgd: 膜拜德国土豪!
<YIFU> 你在哪。。。
<gebjgd> iMadper, 壕都在美国 好不好
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不, 你就在德国.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 擦 我都没开宝马 怎么就壕了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 德国基佬
 * imtxc 求带去欧洲搞基
<YIFU> 德国五点？
<YIFU> 不可能
<iMadper> imtxc: 嫁给 gebjgd , 然后以配偶身份过去!~
<gebjgd> YIFU, 美国5点 piggybox 
<imtxc> iMadper: 那样能得到国籍不 德国政策允许3P
<imtxc> 允许不？
<gebjgd> imtxc, 可惜 我不爱直男  你变性后我可以考虑
<iMadper> 3p肯定不违法. 不过, 你要是想要正式的身份, 当小三就不行了吧
<dnf> 好复杂
<imtxc> 。。。
<YIFU> 据听德国好多人不上大学
<iMadper> imtxc: tf15, 不错诶.
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 比我预期的还要好. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 给你推荐:  猜猜寻.
<gebjgd> 据听天朝好多人不吃饭
<iMadper> gebjgd: +1
<gebjgd> 据听天朝好多人没有互联网 只能用局域网
<mk3548208> gebjgd, ++1
<imtxc> 。。。
<gebjgd> 据听天朝好多人不上大学  因为上了也白上  还不如直接去打工
<imtxc> 吃饭
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何吧ubuntu安装到我的u盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420236 如题，小弟有个32G的u盘，求教如何将它安装到这个u盘？到时候就是一个随时移动的系统了 不是蛋疼的livecd哈！跟安装在硬盘一样，能够随时更新 求老鸟解答 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ghacker — 2013-04-14 17:36
<lucky> 有人知道怎么把vbox调成全屏吗？
<iMadper> lucky: Install guest additions in the guest.
<iMadper> lucky: 点 device
<imtxc> iMadper: guest additions 不一定有win8 的
<YIFU> 。。。。。
<roylez_> gebjgd: 德国佬，你真坏
<iMadper> imtxc: 他win8?
<imtxc> iMadper: 他在虚拟机里面装的win8
<lucky> 没找到
<October21> 自动适应屏吧
<YIFU> 来天朝免费帮您检查水表
<iMadper> October21: 有了 guest additions才是自动的.
<imtxc> lucky: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.2.12/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.2.12-84980.vbox-extpack
<YIFU> 感觉vmware的兼容性好些
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: {长度=>11.08 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-virtualbox-vbox-extpack"}
<imtxc> lucky: 装这个
<YIFU> 上次做的都能启动
<October21> 我不知道怎么让虚拟机知道我是宽屏
<gebjgd> roylez_, 一般坏
<YIFU> 是自动适应
<gebjgd> roylez_, 经济压力大
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你现在幸福么
<imtxc> 主席要是不幸福 还谁能幸福
<lucky> imtxc: 那个是什么？
<YIFU> 我擦。。。
<imtxc> lucky: 下载下来双击点开装就好了
<lucky> 哦
<imtxc> lucky: 关掉虚拟机再装
<lucky> imtxc: 怎么不早说
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你姓蝠，你全家姓氟
<lucky> imtxc: 现在卡死在那了
<iMadper> lucky: lol~ 你让 imtxc 赔你一块钱.
<imtxc> lucky: 什么卡死了？
<YIFU> 关了咋装
<gebjgd> roylez_, 你不性福
<imtxc> lucky: sudo pkill virtualbox
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要sudo干嘛...
<imtxc> sudo 干脆
<iMadper> sudo面是不是干脆面?
<imtxc> en 
<lucky> 装好了
<gebjgd> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqOmJSKH5HRYdDBrNk8xVFJrZDgxSGVXblJNVHdBZGc&usp=sharing
<^k^> gebjgd ⇪ ti: 民主调查（回复）
<imtxc> lucky: 恩，现在打开你的win8
<imtxc> 好像我也老年痴呆？ iMadper 我让他装 extpack 干嘛。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁知道. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 专业点儿, 那叫 阿尔兹海默症.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我脑子里面一直以为是他需要共享host的目录和 USB 设备等。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是 阿尔兹海默症, 你是帕金森综合症, 好不好?
<lucky> imtxc: 然后呢？
<imtxc> iMadper: 帕金森不用电。。
<mordory> sudo面是干脆面 哈哈
<imtxc> lucky: 我不知道点哪里了 截图看看？ 菜单栏
<iMadper> imtxc: host键是哪个?
<gebjgd> 小浣熊
<imtxc> ？ iMadper 
<iMadper> imtxc: nothing
<October21> 右ctrl吗
<iMadper> October21: y
<gebjgd> 鄙视用vbox的人
<iMadper> gebjgd: +1
<imtxc> gebjgd: iMadper +1
<dnf> 直接双系统啊‘
<gebjgd> 直接android就行了
<mordory> mordory 
<October21> vmvare 哪一部分是免费?
<mordory> test
<imtxc> October21: player
<^k^> mordory, 点点点.  ㍪ 
<October21> imtxc 能建虚拟机吗?
<imtxc> October21: 跟vbox没区别
<gebjgd> October21, qemu + player
<mk3548208> October21, vmware player免费，能创建虚拟机
<mk3548208> October21, 加速性能比vbox好
<October21> 哦 一直以为只能运行装好的镜像
<mordory> hello
<^k^> mordory, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<October21> gebjgd qemu效率有传说那么慢吗?
<gebjgd> October21, 不用虚拟机  别问我
<October21> mk3548208 现在官网有下的吗?
<mk3548208> you de 
<mordory> very hot
<October21> 虚拟机下网银 需用杀软吗?
<mordory>   > (add1 1)
<October21> mk3548208 mordory 谢啦
<October21> 虚拟机下网银 怎么加强安全
<^k^> mordory, eval return: undefined method `add1' for #<IRC:0x22adfa6c>
<October21> 没虚拟机下用网银
<mk3548208> October21, 没有绝对的安全，不要装那些盗版软件，绿色软件，国产软件，不随便点击链接，都是安全的
<mk3548208> 那些国产的流氓软件
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<October21> 问题是虚拟的系统不是正版
<October21> 网银还是得靠它 但
<mk3548208> October21, 原装系统OEM破解无所谓
<October21> 虚拟机下xp来网银支付 需要装杀软吗?
<mk3548208> 我反正不装的，自己注意点就行了
<October21> 那你怎么支付
<October21> 不设防?
<mk3548208> 一定要装杀毒软件支付吗，电脑定时打补丁，不装qq，360，或者用信用卡
<mk3548208> 你一定装的话，MSE即可，免费安静
<October21> 装什么不重要 重要的是支付时的安全 我没法才这样
<October21> 可以通过网络限制虚拟机的网络连接方式达到吗?
<mk3548208> ？？？？
<October21> 我不太明白网络
<October21> 虚拟机有多种网络连接
<mk3548208> 那是网络连接方式，你自己google吧，记得好像有NAT，bridge这些的
<October21> mk3548208 吃饭去了 多谢了
<lucky> 有人用虚拟机装过osx吗？
<iMadper> lucky: 你就折腾吧.
<lucky> iMadper: lol
<mk3548208> vmware player应该可以装的，自己试过几次，失败告终，网上教程有
<lucky> 我用vbox
<mk3548208> vbox不知道
<iMadper> macos 有验证的, 用户版本的mac os 是不能装入虚拟机的. 服务器版本的可以. 之前有漏洞的时候, apple还要求vmware下个版本改进呢. 
<iMadper> 现在不知道怎么样了,  两年前的事情了.
<gebjgd> October21, 网上银行用android
<iMadper> android = 渣渣.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 你说一个不是渣渣的东西
<iMadper> gebjgd: ä½ .
<stardiviner> iphone 免费好应用多还是Android免费好应用多?
<iMadper> http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/69199 
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 碳钢精工电镀家用面条机 可做宽面 细面 混沌皮 附教程 99.21元包邮-QQ网购-发现频道 - 什么值得买
<^k^> 新 Deepin • 深度影音不能够在播放影片的时候自动禁止黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420239 看一会屏幕就黑了，实在是bug的要死，望改进，一小步，一大步。 统计信息: 发表于 由 20072312834 — 2013-04-14 18:14
<iMadper> imtxc: 你看这个多便宜!  http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/204651  还精致.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Rosewill 罗维 RK-9000i 机械键盘（青轴）　489元包邮-新蛋中国-国内促销,外设产品 - 什么值得买
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 苨马, 台灯憋了...
<freeflying> iMadper: 奢侈啊
<gebjgd> stardiviner, androoid
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥? 台灯憋了... 也叫奢侈?
<iMadper> freeflying: 我都这么可怜了.. 你还来欺负我...
<October21> iMadper 台灯 G4
<iMadper> October21: 不用了, 我换个灯管就好了. 债务还没要回来, 现在每钱. 
<lucky> ubuntu下可以用ultraiso这个软件吗？
<iMadper> lucky: 你想要做什么? 启动盘?
<lilydjwg> 有 mkisofs
<lucky> 我想转换一个文件格式
<lucky> 把dmg专程iso
<lilydjwg> lucky: 有 dmg2img
<iMadper> lucky: acetoneiso2 is okay.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于11.04系统升级问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420241 昨天系统用的好好的，提示升级，我升级后，显卡驱动不能用了。在附加驱动那里显示驱动已经激活但没有在使用。。谁知道什么原因//// 统计信息: 发表于 由 menglin — 2013-04-14 18:40
<lucky> iMadper: 你确定这个可以转换吗？
<October21> iMadper 宅男你好!虚拟机在网银支付时 怎么加强安全
<October21> iMadper 加急
<October21> 没安桌
<iMadper> lucky: not sure. 我没干过这事情. 不过, 看软件介绍是可以.
<iMadper> October21: 输入密码的时候别被人看见, 就按全了.
<iMadper> 就安全了.
<October21> qemu 貌似可以
<lucky> iMadper: 这软件都是英文。。
<October21> iMadper 你坑我 xp不安全啊
<iMadper> lucky: 我试试看吧.
<lucky> iMadper: 好的
<iMadper> October21: 我用xp那么多年了. 都没出过问题. 
<October21> iMadper 把你的台灯给她 免得折腾
<October21> iMadper 是桥接还是nat亦或其他方式 linux可以作为虚拟机的防火墙
<October21> iMadper ???
<iMadper> October21: image converison -> convert image to iso
<October21> iMadper ???
<October21> iMadper ???
<iMadper> October21: 干嘛要问我? 这是第一, 第二, 防火墙有屁用? 第三, 你在nat后面的机器, 需要防火墙来保护吗? 第四, nat/网桥 都会受到主机的防火墙来保护. 
<October21> linux比较安全 可xp就
<October21> iMadper 关于第一问 我只知道可以问你
<October21> iMadper 给我普及一下安全知识吧
<iMadper> October21: 你先去查, napt是啥. 然后查全圆锥/半圆锥的nat, 然后查udp打洞.
<imtxc> iMadper: 又拿比我的键盘性价比高的键盘毒我
<imtxc> freeflying: iMadper 太腐败了，把他 +q 了吧
<imtxc> October21: 安全知识： 多洗手 多通风 别用那种免费的山寨TT 
<gebjgd> 机械键盘 啧啧
<gebjgd> 向来用cherry 便宜货的路过
<iMadper> freeflying: 你是不知道呀, 我给 imtxc 推荐99的键盘, 他不买, 非得买899的. 我给他推荐四百的, 就说我腐败!
<iMadper> freeflying: 这种人, 果断 +q有
<imtxc> gebjgd: cherry不是德国产的么，是不是给德国鬼子很便宜？
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我用的是那种无音的键盘  夜里打字没有声音的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 机械键盘还是算了  我们秘书用机械键盘
<imtxc> 。。。。
<gebjgd> iMadper, 老大妈 噼里啪啦的
<gebjgd> 打字可快了
<iMadper> gebjgd: 你还有秘书...
<iMadper> imtxc: 来, 一起膜拜 gebjgd 
<imtxc> gebjgd: 跪了
<gebjgd> iMadper, 公司的秘书啊  必然有
 * imtxc 跪开公司的 gebjgd
<gebjgd> imtxc, 头低下去 好好跪
<gebjgd> imtxc, ssi schaefer
<gebjgd> imtxc, 等中国的人死的差不多了  我们公司就去中国做项目了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 中国人还很多呢
<gebjgd> imtxc, 不怕 20年 能死不少
<iMadper> gebjgd: 鄙公司没秘书. 只有个前台. 
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我们公司又不是it公司 
<iMadper> gebjgd: 20年, 也能生不少.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 没奶粉  我相信蒙牛
<gebjgd> iMadper, 妥妥的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 就看这次的新非典了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 太坏了
<abinez> 有人用sip网络电话么
<abinez> ekiga
<gebjgd> abinez, linphone
<gebjgd> abinez, 不过不好用了
<abinez> 你有没有SIP
<abinez> 我走了
<abinez> 回头再聊
<imtxc> gebjgd: 天气暖了那个流感自然就没了
<gebjgd> imtxc, 自求多福吧
<abinez> gebjgd: 回头聊天
<gebjgd> imtxc, 对  我信  就跟非典一样 
<abinez> gebjgd: 你在德国就安全了
<imtxc> gebjgd: 
<gebjgd> abinez, 暂时
<abinez> 流感神马的应该影响不到德国
<gebjgd> abinez, 我就是出来避难的
<abinez> 除非流感会飞过去哈
<abinez> 北京有直达德国的航班么？
<abinez> 有吧？
<imtxc> abinez: 鸡到不了德国 放心
<dnf> 谁在的过，谁在的过
<imtxc> abinez: 在不传染人的情况下，他们是安全的，而且，由于那边的人经常搞基，基因变了，不容易得这种病
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何设置系统的默认程序呢..例如默认的终端,默认的邮件接收软件. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420243 如何设置系统的默认程序呢..例如默认的终端,默认的邮件接收软件. 我用的xfce.想设置系统的默认终端为mlterm.... 想通过修改文件来设置.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 祭 …
<iMadper> 这次主要高发区又是北京?
<iMadper> 我记得北京就一例呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 北京是偶然而已吧
<gebjgd> 国内就那空气就好
<gebjgd> 不了
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 主要是哪儿?
<Huahua> 侯总好
<imtxc> iMadper: 长三角
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. 好. 不是北京, 不是珠三角. 我就不怕.
<imtxc> Huahua: 求帽子保命
<imtxc> iMadper: 这次暂时不会人际间传染 问题不大的。
<imtxc> Huahua: 有人扬言我ban我，老总们不能看着我受欺负啊
<Huahua> 谁啊
<imtxc> Huahua: 炸席 他要ban我 给我顶帽子保命吧
<gebjgd> imtxc, 你不知道扎西和花花有2条腿?
<dnf> 用emacs怎么到这来，未知的名称或服务器
 * imtxc 啊 难道我要提前被ban了？
<Huahua> 别怕，主席应该在忙着射导弹
<roylez_> Huahua: 帽子
<roylez_> Huahua: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac624062
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 世界上最强的家庭 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Huahua> 金太阳/
<imtxc> Huahua: 不要
<dnf> 用emacs怎么到这来，未知的名称或服务器
<imtxc> freeflying: Huahua 一定要有节操啊 老总们
 * imtxc 主席撸导弹失败了冲我发火～
<roylez_> Huahua: 给个帽子啊
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。
<jiero> Huahua: 好久没见
 * imtxc 小气的C众
<jiero> imtxc: 小c？
<dnf> irc.freenode.net/join #ubuntu-cn/6667 未知的名称或服务
<roylez_> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac623522
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 刘家辉，立遗嘱了。 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<dnf> irc.freenode.net/join #ubuntu-cn/6667 未知的名称或服务
<iMadper> roylez_: 好老...
<roylez_> iMadper: 才57岁
<roylez_> iMadper: 看起来像75
<dnf> @imadper 
<iMadper> dnf: ?
<iMadper> dnf: 干嘛?
<iMadper> roylez_: 是呀...
<jusss> dnf: hi
<dnf> 上面
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 大神们请快快来～～～粗大事了。终端变形打不开。整个系统都变形了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420245 1 不知道哪个地方出错了。突然就变成这个样了。 2 桌面右键打不开，没有桌面图标。 统计信息: 发表于 由 sakuyaluo — 2013-04-14 20:07
<dnf> 我有个问题‘
<dnf> 在上面
<jusss> dnf: 你也喜欢玩dnf吗
<iMadper> dnf: 为啥都找我问...
<jusss> iMadper: 你是大师
<dnf> 好像很利害的样子
<dnf> 没满几
<iMadper> jusss: 扯淡.. imtxc 才是大湿.
<dnf> 我回复不带前缀
 * imtxc 躺枪
<jusss> dnf: 那个区？多少级？什么职业？
<dnf> 最高的是73归期
<jusss> 什么职业？
<iMadper> dnf: 你现在怎么连上去的? 
<dnf> 归期
<iMadper> dnf: 频道后面要端口干嘛
<jusss> dnf: 鬼泣？
<dnf> 我用的xchat
<dnf> en 
<jusss> dnf: 你的输入法是啥
<iMadper> dnf: 不是, 我是说刚才你给的那个命令. 
<jusss> 这么弱的输入法
<dnf> 端口号自己带的
<dnf> 企鹅
<jusss> dnf: fc?
<dnf> 我装的双系统，还系统的重启
<dnf> 哦
<dnf> xchat没法带前缀
<iMadper> dnf: 你这是逼我下载个xchat然后告诉你xchat能带前缀吗?
<iMadper> dnf: 自己输入别人名字 + : 就可以了
<dnf> iMadper:我以为右键直接回复
<jiero> xchat 这么流行？
 * jiero 咒骂：谁推荐xchat，要死啊。。。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> dnf: 恩. 
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ erc万岁~
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐。
<jiero> iMadper: erc 什么！？
<iMadper> jiero: irc客户端.
<koko_zk> emacs
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。emac你头。
<dnf> jiero:软件中心推荐，
<jiero> iMadper: 有时候真想用 fontforge做个字体耍，然后又觉得懒。。
<dnf> lol是英雄联盟 ？
<jiero> dnf: 你的好奇心太半截了。
<dnf> 有人用erc吗？
<jiero> dnf管别人用什么干嘛。。。
<koko_zk> 挺好用啊
<jiero> roylez 感觉你真的寂寞了
<dnf> 我的就链接不上
 * jiero 今天第一次看到超市印刷的特价信息，说明中国的消费水平有提升。
<jiero> 机械化的东西价格下降了
<dnf> irc.freenode.net/join #ubuntu-cn/6667 未知的名称或服务
<iMadper> jiero: lol~ 我也懒~
<jiero> iMadper: 怎么懒？
<iMadper> jiero: 早就想写程序, 一直没去写~
<iMadper> jiero: 看了好几天的动画片~
<jiero> iMadper: 恩。
<iMadper> dnf: 明显错了
<iMadper> dnf: 你这都什么鸟语法.
<jiero> iMadper: 不知道什么时候你看动画一眼就把其故事看腻了。就不想看了。
<jiero> iMadper: 那就行了
<iMadper> jiero: 我在看看过的. 哆啦a梦
<jiero> iMadper: 。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我想吃面条了。
<iMadper> jiero: 我也想吃了, 我现在去买~
<jiero> iMadper: 去下面条+油+辣椒。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我只能去买~
<jiero> iMadper: 今天我的笔记本支架彻底坏了。我用拴盒饭的橡皮筋绑起来弹射一次性筷子打女孩子玩。
<iMadper> jiero: ... 笔记本支架, 和后面的打女孩子玩, 有因果关系吗?
<eexp> DawnFantasy: 豆腐
<dnf> imadper:
<eexp> iMadper: jiero 的思维，经常这样的。
<eexp> 额。hh的ghost又出现了
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。笔记本支架就是杆子啊。
<jiero> eexp: 你和我差不多。
<eexp> 不同。我只是说话简洁，不解释而已。
<jiero> iMadper eexp 呃，第一个“。”用错，该是“，”
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<eexp> lol
<jiero> eexp: 难道我不是。
<iMadper> eexp: lol~
<roylez_> jiero: 基佬？
<jiero> roylez_: 抱抱你。
<eexp> 你这句，是没逻辑嘛。
<iMadper> 还是觉得没逻辑....
<eexp> 树袋熊，都喜欢搂抱抱
<eexp> mofli
<dabing16888> anydoby here
<iMadper> 大饼, 直接说.
<dabing16888> 哈哈
<dabing16888> 能说中文阿 
<dabing16888> fedora那边只有英文的
<DawnFantasy> eexp, ~~
<DawnFantasy> 传说中的ee？
<eexp> 豆腐大师，最近做啥工作了？
<DawnFantasy> 挨踢
<DawnFantasy> 老被MM叫去做事
<eexp> 之前不是去调戏销售小姐去了嘛
<DawnFantasy> 现在也不错啊，调戏OLMM
<jiero> eexp iMadper 。。。用笔记本支架+橡皮筋发射一次性筷子。。。
<jiero> eexp: iMadper 你们俩太没想象力了。。。
<jiero> lol
<October21> eexp 在虚拟xp中网银支付，怎么加强安全啊？
<eexp> 名词解释下？ online mm?
<eexp> jiero: 还是没逻辑。罗杰。lol
<jiero> eexp: 。。。叙事还需要逻辑么。。。
<eexp> October21: 每次恢复影像。
<eexp> 好吧
<jiero> roylez_: 寂寞了就去找姑娘把
<eexp> nnnnd cfy 去找banban玩去了。
<jiero> eexp: 。。。
<October21> eexp 不明白
<eexp> roylez: 他抢了你的最；爱。
<jiero> cfy好久不来了地说
<jiero> eexp: 为啥cfy消失了
<eexp> October21: 每次用完，就恢复嘛
<eexp> jiero: 找banban去了啊
<October21> eexp 恢复什么？
<jiero> eexp: 呃。。
<dabing16888> 虚拟win8应该更安全
<eexp> October21: .. 啥虚拟机
<October21> eexp 网银只能XP嘛，所以虚拟
<dabing16888> 什么网银 我的win8都能用
<October21> eexp 问题是安全问题怎么搞
<eexp> October21: virtualbox? kvm?
<October21> vbox
<eexp> 本身的安全问题，那是xp的事情。虚拟机的安全，可靠，你经常回复到备份的镜像就成了。
<jiero> October21: 虚拟机吗。就虚拟好了
<October21> eexp 主要是支付的安全性，不是系统的稳定
<dabing16888> 如果有网银盾 可以忽略安全问题
<eexp> 支付，没啥不安全的。
<eexp> 要不安全，全国都死掉了。
<October21> 虚拟的XP也裸奔吗？
<eexp> 当然
<October21> 或者说有网银插件就不担心
<eexp> 没用过镜像？每次启动，都是新系统，中毒啥的都可以忽略。
<dabing16888> 网银盾比较安全
<eexp> 插件本身没啥不安全的
<jiero> 网银盾。
<October21> 我是说网银提供的插件，有她就没事吗？
<dabing16888> 在win和linux我都实验过 不能镜像
<jiero> dabing16888: 不是硬件么
<DawnFantasy> tb不是说不用插件么？
<freeflying> DawnFantasy: 
<jiero> 另外，有一种直接发到手的不用验证的装着密码的小器具。。。
<DawnFantasy> freeflying, hi
<October21> tb = 网银 ？
<DawnFantasy> 噢。看错了
<jiero> tb是啥？
<eexp> jiero: 那种破东西，我这2个，中行的，麻烦
<October21> 淘宝
<jiero> eexp: 为啥麻烦？
<DawnFantasy> 网银这个东西，，，，传说有的支持linux。。
<dabing16888> 他把u盘量产成光驱了
<jiero> eexp: 就是登录的时候按一下，然后输入显示的号码。多么简单，不用等短信，不用插
<eexp> 1分钟换一个密码的。
<October21> eexp 那xp的IE6怎么样
<dabing16888> 我实验过镜像 但不能
<jiero> eexp: 呃。虽然是那样。
<DawnFantasy> 找人代付吧。。
<DawnFantasy> 啥都解决了。
<jiero> eexp: 没有钱了我。
<eexp> 晶振漂移，就可能时间对不上，电池完了，还要另外去换
<DawnFantasy> 电池很久才用完的吧
<eexp> 啥不能镜像
<eexp> 不知道多久用完。 DawnFantasy
<DawnFantasy> 以前公司有这个东西，，
<DawnFantasy> 至少3年没问题
<dabing16888> 网银盾
<eexp> 丑陋的设计
<dnf> emacs为什么链接不上irc
<eexp> 纽扣电池，空放，也到不了3年
<jiero> eexp: 到底什么是最好的办法？电话银行？
<October21> eexp 我其实想问一下在虚拟的XP下网银支付的安全性问题?
<DawnFantasy> 反正我老板那个，2年多，快3年
<DawnFantasy> 有啥安全性问题？
<DawnFantasy> 辞职后，就不清楚多久了。hoho
<jiero> October21: 那和直接xp差异有多大！？
<October21> xp 不安全
<eexp> 啥。虚拟干吗。直接支付宝的信用卡啊。
<DawnFantasy> XP其实很安全的啊，HOHO
<DawnFantasy> 为啥不安全？？
<dabing16888> 应该比直接用xp安全
<DawnFantasy> 为啥不安全？？？
<koko_zk> dnf: 你怎么连的？
<October21> dabing16888 怎么说？
<jiero> DawnFantasy: XP在不与外界交流的情况下是很安全的
<jiero> 此外就不安全了
<October21> 支付没问题，但XP的安全……
<DawnFantasy> 。。。。。。。。。
<October21> linux不担心，但XP……
<DawnFantasy> 。。。。。。。。
<DawnFantasy> 用win2012吧，
<October21> 支付 回win7？
<eexp> lin下，用信用卡支付。
<DawnFantasy> 货到付款
<dnf> irc.freenode.net/join #ubuntu-cn/6667 未知的名称或服务
<October21> 大家不考虑这种问题吗？
<DawnFantasy> 拉卡易？
<dnf> erc出现错误
<jiero> eexp: 没信用卡的飘过。。。
<October21> eexp 怎么信用卡支付，网银怎么？
<koko_zk> M-x erc
<jiero> October21: 。。。用浦东发展银行。
<eexp> 不需要网银啊。 October21
<dabing16888> 这几天 中关村在线 好几个哥们让坑了
<DawnFantasy> 不懂的是，XP怎么不安全了，是你们用了后背盗号了，还是啥？
<jiero> October21: 有了信用卡。当然不用网银。
<dabing16888> 别货到 太恐怖 
<KelvanSun_> 提前把钱存到支付宝帐号里就行了啊
<October21> eexp 开信用卡？
<jiero> KelvanSun_: 呃。我都连上了。
<eexp> 开信用卡，有问题？
<dnf> M-c erc /join #ubuntu-cn koko-zk
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420246 我是想用qemu模拟arm架构下的linux系统，参照此帖 http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_60f48d3801016u99.html 进行到安装步骤5时，一直是debain归档镜像失败（被指定的debain归档镜像不可用或者未包含有效的Release文件），镜像源没问题（网络没 …
<jiero> KelvanSun_: 连上是不是不安全？
<October21> 不会吧，我最近才开网银
<KelvanSun_> 你的运气不会这么背的
<jiero> October21: 有信用卡，要网银干嘛。
<DawnFantasy> 为啥linux就不能有木马？
<DawnFantasy> 你那些破烂插件，
<DawnFantasy> 啥想法啊。。。。。。
<jiero> DawnFantasy: 能有。能有。noscript之后就没了
<October21> 这里宅男比较多吧，没考虑这个问题吗？
<KelvanSun_> 应该是linux用的人少，攻击的人就少吧
<dnf> M-c erc /join #ubuntu-cn koko-zk 
<DawnFantasy> firefox的plugin能用noscript解决？
<DawnFantasy> 没注意过。。。。。
<jiero> October21: 你告诉我中国有几个男的不是宅男。
<October21> KelvanSun_ 服务器少吗？
<DawnFantasy> 就是因为这样，XP很安全
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 根本不在意xp安全与否。。。
 * jiero 那和自己没关系。。。
<DawnFantasy> 有钱人都用苹果的
<KelvanSun_> 我也想用苹果
<October21> 你用信用卡？
<jiero> DawnFantasy: 因为有钱人——》接受消费规则的人
<DawnFantasy> 没理解。呵呵
<koko_zk> dnf: 直接 M-x erc 进去
<DawnFantasy> 发现回来这里还是很无聊。。闪了。。还是flame啊。。唉。。。
<dnf> 进去了，可是出错
<iMadper> dnf: 说你输入的顺序
<dnf> M-c
<dnf> M-c cer
<iMadper> M-x erc
<iMadper> 堪忧...
<dnf> .
<iMadper> 然后, irc server填的什么?
<koko_zk> dnf: ......
<October21> iMadper 有emacs时就兴奋
<iMadper> October21: 我> 
<dnf> /join #ubuntu-cn
<iMadper> dnf: 错了!
<iMadper> dnf: irc server: irc.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: About the Network (@ freenode.net)
<iMadper> dnf: 然后是 port: 6667
<iMadper> dnf: 然后是nick: stupid_man
<iMadper> dnf: 然后是密码, 空着就行了
<iMadper> dnf: 
<dnf> wo shi shi
<koko_zk> dnf: 直接按M-x erc进去就行了
<iMadper> October21: 对呀, 我又不用linux, 别的事情也没有啥值得兴奋的
<iMadper> koko_zk: 你自动进入, 是自己配置的. 默认的erc不是这样子的.
<October21> 你怎么不把配置文件给他？
<koko_zk> iMadper: fc中默认的
<dnf> 我输入M-x erc安回车出现irc.freenode.net
<koko_zk> dnf: 恩再按回车
<iMadper> dnf: 那你继续回撤.
<iMadper> October21: 里面有别的东西. 
<October21> iMadper 设置个毛线
<dnf> 回车最后一步出现 未知的名称或服务器
<iMadper> October21: 你不设置直接按 M-x erc 就进去了?
<October21> 补进去嘛
<October21> 我用irssi
<October21> 我是抄pity的配置
 * iMadper 两个鸡蛋的炒粉, 好吃!
<dnf> 最后一步就出现 irc.freenode.net/join #ubuntu-cn/6667 未知的名称或服务器
<October21> 禽类！！！
<October21> 的蛋 :)
<koko_zk> dnf: http://emacser.com/erc.htm
<^k^> koko_zk ⇪ t: ERC使用简介 | Emacs中文网
<iMadper> dnf: 你的链接步骤里面,  怎么会出现ubuntu-cn?
<iMadper> dnf: 你还是按照步骤, 一步一步的说
<iMadper> dnf: 链接过程中, 是不输入房间的. 肯定是你过程有问题
<dnf> 我试试
<dnf> 反正没到11点
<iModper> 终于进来了
<koko_zk> dnf?
<iModper> 哦
<iMadper> freeflying: op. 我ghost一个马甲
<iMadper> eexp: op, 我ghost一个马甲. 
<dnf> 我发现哪里错了
<iModper> 总之，感谢党，感谢国家，感谢大家
<iMadper> iModper:  change your nick. Now!
<iMadper> eexp: 破ee, 每次要op你都不在.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 我的virtualbox 为什么不能启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420249 我新装的12.04和virtualbox,虚拟机启动时提示如下 2013-04.jpg 2013-04-14.jpg 搜索了一下本坛，有如下解决方法 sudo apt-get install dkms build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup 但我执行第二条时 …
<dnf> iMadper:我从感觉这个前缀不用手打
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 文件默认所属的组 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420252 一个用户是被加入到很多组的，用这个用户创建的文件所属的组是怎样指定的？ 我新建了一个组，把用户加进去，+G，之后新建的文件都属于这个组了，每次都chown太麻烦了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 occultist — 2013-04 …
<iMadper> dnf: 啥?
<iMadper> dnf: prefix?
<dnf> 就是这个iMadper:
<iMadper> dnf: 输入前几个字母, 然后tab补全. 
<iMadper> dnf: 多问问 October21 , 他是大湿.
<October21> 不会吧
<ipader> iMadper: 难怪
<October21> 捧杀啊
<iMadper> October21: 让你乱问我问题.
<October21> 我是小白我不怕
<October21> 你怎么标点都是英文？
<ipader> 值得深思
<iMadper> October21: 习惯.
<ipader> October21: 直接复制。
<October21> 我刚才ibus不能打中文标点，只好重启桌面
<iMadper> 。。。
<iMadper> ...
<ipader> 今天用webqq,有个云输入法
<October21> vimim有四大云输入法
<iMadper> fcitx 也有云输入法了
<ipader> 没一个好用
<October21> 我在想怎么将vim和irc结合，这样输入无压力啊
<iMadper> October21: vim is just a editor.
<iMadper> s/a/an/
<ipader> October21: ERC
<October21> iMadper 你不用vim自然不会去体验vimim插件
<iMadper> October21: 我估计我用vim的时间比你长. 
<October21> 我vim都没学会
<iMadper> October21: 我有半年的时间, 都是gvim的. 那时候写c
<October21> 我逐渐意识到终端的方便，年初才开始
<koko_zk> vim 的模式切换太麻烦了感觉
<iMadper> koko_zk: 恩, 所以我后来转
<iMadper> koko_zk: 到现在都三年多了...
<dnf> koko_zk,:en 
<October21> 以前用gedit 至少比notepad强，至于++不知道
<October21> 就你们不适应，我小白都没事
<dnf> koko_zk,:你的自动补全怎么多个逗号。。
<October21> 我才不用gvim，我就开伪终端
<dnf> koko_zk,:你的自动补全怎么多个逗号。。
<koko_zk> dnf: iMadper 自动补全的时候就没有啊
<iMadper> ...
<dnf> koko_zk, 
<ipader> koko_zk: 
<dnf> koko_zk, 
<ipader> koko_zk: 
<dnf> 闹鬼
<koko_zk> dnf: 哈哈
<dnf> 用xchat冒号变逗号
<iMadper> .... 自己设置的...
<dnf> iMadper, 
<iMadper>  你愿意设置成 % 都可以.
<dnf> iMadper, wo shi
<ipader> iMadper: wo shi
<dnf> 中文语法应该逗号，两者都好
<iMadper> .............................................
<jiero> ima
<jiero> 讨厌啊。
<dnf> @jiero
<dnf> 能召唤吗？
<iMadper> jiero: ...
<ipader> 我的window系统太卡了
<iMadper> 我的win7就不卡
<ipader> 装了好多东西，笔记本
<koko_zk> 把360 QQ卸载了就不卡了
<ipader> 我估计是电脑性能问题
<iMadper> 我也是笔记本. 
<ipader> i3 2g 
<Huahua> 嗯，电脑问题，换成 2011 版 macbook pro 来装 win7 就很好
<Huahua> 2g 太少了
<Huahua> 4～8g 比较好
<ipader> ...
<biergaizi-mobile> Don't ask if you can ask 是什么意思？
<iMadper> ipader: 8g i5, 还是觉得不够
<dnf> 笔记本换不料
<iMadper> biergaizi-mobile: 别问你能否提问.
<iMadper> biergaizi-mobile: 意思是, 有问题直接说问题是什么, 别说"我能问个问题吗?"
<iMadper> dnf: 内存可以换.
<dnf> 联想的
<October21> iMadper 你32还是64 win7?
<dnf> 32 win8
<koko_zk> 少装点软件就行了
<iMadper> October21: 32的.
<dnf> 经常为响应
<October21> 那怎么突破3G限制
<iMadper> October21: pae内核.
<biergaizi-mobile> iMadper: 明白了，谢了
<October21> 我随便玩玩就内存50% 我4G x86
<yoona> sex 频道有人进去过么？
<dnf> October21, wo98%
<iMadper> biergaizi-mobile: :-)
<October21> yoona ons 进去过么？
<jusss> roylez_: 我想换手机，忍受不了我的山寨android了
<iMadper> ons? one night sex?
<iMadper> 一夜情?
<roylez_> jusss: 啥牌子的？
<roylez_> jusss: 华为的用的好好的
<October21> iMadper 我瞎说的
<dnf> 300花费，送手机
<iMadper> October21: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 山寨是没牌子的
<yoona> 我了个去
<October21> iMadper win7怎么 pae
<jusss> roylez_: 还是台湾产的山寨机
<koko_zk> jusss: ...
<October21> iMadper 你倒是什么都知道
<roylez_> jusss: 除了不能自己烧rom估计也没什么不好吧
<iMadper> October21: 百度上面办法很多的.
<dnf> October21, 现在正版的也便宜，只是性能差距
<jusss> koko_zk: ...
<jusss> roylez_: 受不了它的电池，
<iMadper> October21: ... 我老玩家了. 
<roylez_> jusss: 哦，我的华为，不玩游戏的话，2天可以
<iMadper> October21: 我从ubuntu 804开始玩的. 现在都1304了, 五年了
<jusss> roylez_: 反正用1年了
<jusss> roylez_: 想换手机了
<October21> iMadper 因为小日本的onscripter
<gebjgd> jusss, 我的htc也一样  你多拿几个电池就是了
<roylez_> jusss: 有钱，多少米买的
<gebjgd> jusss, 啥手机?
<jusss> roylez_: 也换个本本
<dnf> iMadper, 各种坑都进过。。
<roylez_> jusss: 各种壕
<jusss> gebjgd: 山寨机
<October21> iMadper 玩过没
<jusss> roylez_: 你妹，我买500块的手机，3000的本本还壕
<jusss> roylez_: 哪像你这个壕
<October21> iMadper 知道它后，我才明白宅
<iMadper> October21: 没玩过. 
<roylez_> jusss: 我的手机950，电脑3500
<jusss> roylez_: 你比我壕
<dnf> 没可比性
<October21> iMadper 推倒妹子
<roylez_> jusss: 手机用2年了
<jusss> roylez_: 不想用android了
<eexp> iMadper: ..
<biergaizi-mobile> Nexus 用户飘过
<roylez_> jusss: 想用苹果就直说
<gebjgd> jusss, 他说的是美刀
<dnf> jusss, 塞班
<koko_zk> 塞班
<jusss> roylez_: 你送我个
<biergaizi-mobile> jusss: 抛弃 Android 之前先用用 AOKP
<dnf> 砖头一样硬
<jusss> 我有s40 v5，感觉比s60好用多了
<jusss> 不买s60
<roylez_> jusss: 你送一个给我
<jusss> biergaizi-mobile: 没听过
<jusss> roylez_: 你一个月的工资够买2个苹果了吧
<jusss> roylez_: 送我个吗
<dnf> 现在流行简约，而不简单。androd华而不实。就算事，也没必要。电脑给你就行
<eexp> 肚子饿了
<jusss> eexp: 你又打颜色字体
<eexp> 肚子饿了
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 编译时遇到特殊字符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=420257 编译错误， error: stray ‘\241’ in program cat -v 显示 M-！ 从来没见过这么奇怪的！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 occultist — 2013-04-14 22:20
<iMadper> eexp
<iMadper> eexp: 刚吃完 肉夹膜...
<October21> eexp 怎么打颜色字体？
<biergaizi-mobile> jusss: 一个第三方 Android 开源项目。保证纯 Android 体验的同时增加一些特性
<eexp> 。。
<dnf> jusss, 奢侈品手机都是s40..
<eexp> 找吃的去
<jusss> ^k^: 把ee +q
<iMadper> eexp: 给个op先
<roylez_> jusss: 不送
<jusss> dnf: vertu
<biergaizi-mobile> dnf: 华而不实？你用过真正的原生系统以后就不会这么说了
<dnf> biergaizi-mobile, 有道理
<October21> 原生系统有什么用，不会出问题？
<jusss> roylez_: 上渣东 渣逊上给我找个3000的本本
<dnf> 不是有个ubuntu的吗？
<biergaizi-mobile> dnf: 其实纯原生界面真的很好，各种“深度定制”我实在无法接受
<roylez_> jusss: 你自己找
<jusss> roylez_: 正在找。。。
<biergaizi-mobile> October21: 没用过 Nexus 系列或者没刷过 Cyanogenmod，是不容易理解这点的。
<iMadper> eexp: :-)
<dnf> biergaizi-mobile,我感觉电脑性能好就可以。手机我一般的打电话，发段行
<October21> 我用过xdandroid
<roylez_> jusss: 以前在香港，看到满城的california fitness广告，275/mo，嫌贵。现在上海的小破健身房，轻松开价480一个月
<jusss> roylez_: http://item.jd.com/820954.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【华硕R400EI323VD-SL】华硕（ASUS） R400EI323VD-SL 14.0英寸笔记本 （i5-3230M 4G 7200转500G G610M 2G独显 Win7 白色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<iMadper> roylez_: 主席, 怎么设置topic?
<jusss> roylez_: 长得不错
<roylez_> iMadper: 没试过
<roylez_> iMadper: 这么壕
<dnf> 高层，有没有故事？
* iMadper changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<October21> 610M 小心！！！
<biergaizi-mobile> dnf: 好吧。目标不同。我是为了没电脑的时候用手机代替电脑应急一下，以便我能继续为社区工作
<roylez_> jusss: 我看的参数中有一个是电池...
<October21> 610M 小心！！！
<iMadper> roylez_: 你拿了那么久的op.... 都没干过这大手笔的事情~?
<dnf> biergaizi-mobile, o
<jusss> roylez_: http://item.jd.com/835136.html
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【华硕N56VZ】华硕（ASUS） N56VZ 15.6英寸笔记本 （i5-3230M 4G 7200转750G GT650M 4G独显 D刻 带蓝牙 Win7 黑色）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<roylez_> iMadper: 没这嗜好
<roylez_> iMadper: 我就喜欢殴打小贩之类
<iMadper> roylez_: 你就t人..
<iMadper> roylez_: lol~
<jusss> roylez_: 买这个送我吧，邮费我就勉为其难的出了
<jiero> 深恶么。
<dnf> iMadper, 有没有高层的故事？
<iMadper> dnf: 高层的故事是啥?
<iMadper> dnf: 高层是啥?
<roylez_> jusss: 我不买，你省下邮费吧
<jiero> iMadper: 推倒你附近所有的妹子吧。
<jusss> October21: 610m怎么了？
<iMadper> jiero: 不. 我不伤害她们.
<jiero> iMadper: 。这么理智
<iMadper> jiero: sure.
<dnf> iMadper, 就是管理人员，没个贴吧都有一段历史
<iMadper> dnf: 不知道. 我不是刚建立的时候就来的. 
<iMadper> dnf: 这个你得问那些大佬们. 
<October21> jusss 如果不如集显会怎么样？
<jiero> dnf: 这里啊。就是说。想要做了。就出来了
<jusss> October21: 610太渣了。。。
<iMadper> dnf: 我知道的那些, 如果乱说, 也不合适呀
<jusss> October21: 我忘了。。。
<jiero> dnf: 去查查 freenode的历史。
 * iMadper 主席电击治网瘾的故事. 
 * kniyilli 帮忙给妹子做题啊，http://imagebin.org/253975
<October21> jusss 坏不坏我不知道，不过划不来
<jusss> kniyilli: 做题？
<jiero> kniyilli: 把妹子拉这里来。
<iMadper> kniyilli: How do you prove that you are girl.
<kniyilli> jiero, 妹子不会irc啊
<kniyilli> iMadper, 我不是妹子。。。
<jiero> kniyilli: 靠，irc都不会，笨死了。不帮。
<jusss> kniyilli: 你是妹子？
<iMadper> kniyilli: 告诉你,然后你告诉妹子? 
<kniyilli> iMadper, 妹子问我题目我不会。。。
<dnf> 。。。
 * iMadper 让我们当大头? 不干
<kniyilli> iMadper, 差不多。。。
 * iMadper lol~
<jusss> kniyilli: 还是你也学清华的那个c语言门？lol
<October21> 这么快招了
<dnf> lol什么意思？
<iMadper> 你们太没节操了...
<iMadper> 不就是个妹子吗?! 
<iMadper> jiero: 哦, 想起来了. 我这叫做；坐怀不乱.
<jusss> 不知道做一次题，做几次xxoo
<iMadper> jiero: 查查典故去吧~ 少年~
<kniyilli> iMadper, 不会，在妹子面前丢人丢大啦。。。
<crack> laugh out loud
<October21> iMadper: 你还柳下惠
<kniyilli> jusss, 有什么典故介绍下？
<biergaizi-mobile> dnf: lol 是传统 IRC 用语，相当与 呵呵 和 233333
<jusss> roylez_: 我这次一定要买个外观好看的本本
<jusss> kniyilli: 百度一下，你就知道
<dnf> 今天那个外国人也说hehe
<crack> 233333这个？？如何表示？
<jiero> iMadper: 都坐到你怀中了，太多了。。。你都不能被勾引了。。。
<happyaron> Huahua: 花花好
<jusss> hehe...
<jiero> iMadper: 你当你是皇帝啊。。。
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉好。看那huahua是不是能回应你。
<dnf> jusss, 外国的hehe和中国的hehe是一个意思吗？
<jiero> dnf: 都是笑。
<nopcall> 有没有朋友装上了nvidia driver 319.12 beta的驱动？ 本本双显能用了？
<jiero> dnf: hahahah hehehe
<jiero> :)
<crack> 是
<dnf> 感觉中国的hehe很多内涵
<crack> 女神用hehe
<jiero> dnf: 内涵多不多，关键看怎么用。
<dnf> jiero, hehe
<jusss> http://item.jd.com/790234.html
<jiero> dnf: 你比较虚伪。
<jiero> lol
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 【华硕F401EI237A】华硕（ASUS） F401EI237A 14.0英寸笔记本电脑 （i3-2370M 4G 500G 核芯显卡 Win7 珍珠白）【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<jusss> 这个外观不错
<dnf> jiero, 我不虚伪
<jiero> dnf: 证据。
<dnf> 证据：你不能证明我虚伪，
<jiero> iMadper: 我的一只脚趾的脚趾甲完全脱落了。
<jiero> iMadper: 下面长了一层新的。。。
<jiero> dnf: 。证据不是用来证明你不虚伪的。而是辩驳我的看法你虚伪。。。
<jiero> dnf: 我根本没证明。。。
<dnf> jiero, 反证
<jiero> dnf: 呃。这个需要证明么。。。
<jiero> dnf: 人言猛如虎。。。证明都不需要。
<October21> 拌嘴啊
<dnf> jiero, 虽然我不明白什么是虚伪，但是你说了肯定是有点。
<jiero> dnf: 要说证据，就是你的回应，hehe。。。
 * jiero 睡了。
<dnf> 你理解偏了
<Huahua> 晚安，各位不睡
<dnf> 我自认为还是，陈肯，乐于助人。
<dnf> all:快停电了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc 骚年们
<adam8157> eexp: 小e
<iMadper> adam8157: 早.
<adam8157> iMadper: 早啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 你大半夜来这里..
<adam8157> iMadper: 刚洗完澡 无聊上来看看
<adam8157> iMadper: 你有啥消息没
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有呀~
<iMadper> adam8157: 大不了找个小城市, 找个小公司做运维~
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: fedora qe, 我给那个junior发邮件, 都不理我诶!
<adam8157> ...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我在kernel qe退下来, 连fedora qe都胜任不了嘛?
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<adam8157> iMadper: fcitx怎么切换中英文的...
<adam8157> 当前输入法
<iMadper> adam
<iMadper> adam8157:  ctrl呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 做ctrl
<iMadper> å·¦
<adam8157> iMadper: 配置里的SwitchKey?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我得去看看才知道
<iMadper> adam8157: .
<adam8157> iMadper: 貌似是开关输入法... 虽然效果一样
<iMadper> adam8157: 效果一样就好了.
<koko_zk> adam8157: shift
<adam8157> iMadper: koko_zk 我设置成左shift了 谢谢
<iMadper> adam8157: :-)
<adam8157> 之前因为左ctrl老是误触发就给关了...
<easy2ubuntu> 有人碰到intel的gpu问题吗
<easy2ubuntu> 我这里老是弹出错误窗口 
 * leyle2 满满长夜，撸一发。
<botdoor_shenzhen> 大家好
<^k^> botdoor_shenzhen, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<xubutnua> 有人在吗
<xubutnua> 问个问题
<^k^> xubutnua, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<iMadper> xubutnua: 直接说问题.
<iMadper> xubutnua: 或者 /topic
<xubutnua> 我的xubuntu安装的时候运行桌面上的install出错
<xubutnua> 我想重命令行里面安装 应该运行那个程序啊
<xubutnua> ubuntu的安装加载器出错
<xubutnua> 我记得还有一种纯终端的安装方法
<xubutnua> 但是不知道运行什么命令来启动这个程序
<xubutnua> 有人知道吗？
<gebjgd> xubutnua, 那个东西叫arch linux
<xubutnua> 好像不是这个东西吧
<xubutnua> 全蓝色背景
<xubutnua> 然后可以设置IP之类的
<xubutnua> 还能划分分区
<xubutnua> installation method
<gebjgd> xubutnua, 那个东西叫arch linux
<xubutnua> 怎么运行起来啊
<xubutnua> 我运行桌面上的gui的安装程序出错
<xubutnua> 想用这个试一试
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好久没见ofan出来了
<frozen2013> 大家好。
<frozen2013> 有点晚了。似乎 
<^k^> frozen2013, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<frozen2013> 这你也知道！！！泥媒啊，
<gebjgd> frozen2013, 不晚
<frozen2013> gebjgd: 你东1.还是 3区的。我伤不起。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-07
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: bitbucket 吧
<imtxc> StarBrilliant: 不过 git.oschina.net 速度更快一点
<alvin_rx1> Title: 代码托管 - 开源中国社区 (@ oschina.net)
<ioio> TEST
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  08:15
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  08:15
<^kk^> ....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 原来用UBUNTU12.04能用的usb蓝牙，为什么UBUNTU13.10不认呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457558 原来用12.04能用的usb蓝牙，为什么13.10不认呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gprs08 — 2014-04-07 8:58
<Roman__> 哎呀 今天要上班了 各位早安啊
<Roman__> join #silkroad
<^kk^> .
<October21> ^kk^: 什么情况？
<October21> 李鬼啊？
<arinya> 各位，陆战棋中铁路线行走的规则是怎么样的？非工兵只能直行，不能转弯。还是只能走1-3步？不知到上什么地方问，只好在这里问问哈
<October21> 找度娘！
<arinya> 百度也有不好用的时候
<arinya> 显示为粗黑的为铁路线，铁路上没有障碍时，工兵可在铁路线上任意行走，其它棋子在铁路线上只能直走或经过弧形线，不能转直角弯。
<October21> 我玩过的规则是直行
<arinya> 这是百度的，哪里有弧形线嘛
<October21> 工兵可以转弯吧
<arinya> 嗯。不讨论工兵
<arinya> 还有，我能进入对方行营吗？此时，对方能攻击我吗？
<October21> 不能
<arinya> 小孩子最近感兴趣，我却不会玩了……
<arinya> 哪个不能呢？谢谢
<October21> 进营就安全
<arinya> 好的
<arinya> 非常感谢。从铁路线到普通线里需要分两步走吧
<October21> 「行营是个安全岛」
<October21> 「铁路上没有障碍时，工兵可在铁路线上任意行走，其它棋子在铁路线上只能直走，不能转直角弯。」
<arinya> OK，我大概知道了
<October21> 陪小孩子玩这个游戏不错
<arinya> 这个游戏我自己一直没感觉……没有入门
<October21> 多玩玩就熟悉了
<arinya> 走了，谢谢1021
<caleb-> 不是都有说明书么。。。
<yunfan> October21: 你到底做啥瓷片？
<yunfan> caleb-: 最近怎么很少见你了
<caleb-> yunfan: 玩 google plus
<October21> yunfan: 普通的啊
<October21> 你要买？
<yunfan> caleb-: 额 我还以为你挂了 还是被喝茶
<jiero> Blender发布了Sintel → Sony转载了Sintel → Sony举报了Blender，因为Sony的网站上有Sintel
<yunfan> October21: 普通的也有种类嘛
<jiero> yunfan:  caleb- 不是民国民众么！？
<yunfan> October21: 比如做菜刀的 和做物品的
<yunfan> jiero: 最近对岸不是在闹学运嘛
<October21> yunfan: 瓷片就是贴在墙上的，比如厕所的墙上
<Roman__> 学潮么
<jiero> caleb-: 你是教师？
<yunfan> October21: 原来是这种  地板砖做不
<jiero> yunfan: 哦。
<jiero> October21: 还有天花板
<October21> yunfan: 还有的是地砖，这种就贴地面咯
<yunfan> October21: 地板砖呢 我挺喜欢那种东西
<October21> jiero: 那是吊顶，一般是石膏吧？
<caleb-> 马英久一意孤行，学潮不知如何收场~
<Roman__> ( ′_ゝ`) 稍微有尝试的人都会知道 如果我们的铁骑继续前进
<jiero> October21: 恩恩。
<yunfan> 我也觉得奇怪啊 小马哥为何要违反宪法
<yunfan> 去签那个
<yunfan> 这种事 拿到国会通过下又不难
<yunfan> 这难道又是在给土工转移焦点？
<October21> 地砖和瓷片都有做成地板那样花纹的，还有石材那样的
<Roman__> 之前a岛有个帖子很现实啊 台湾人民不给通过
<caleb-> 推背图：生我者猴死我雕 <- 猴一般认为是孙文，雕现在看著像习近平
<caleb-> 估计习要把国民党拿下了
<Roman__> yunfan: 好像这个协议弄了很久 之前一直台湾岛民不给通过
<yunfan> 不给通过就拉倒呗  议会政府 都是小政府 民众自作自受
<Roman__> 马皇还是觉得应该做点好事的嘛
<yunfan> 现在又不是封建时代 做父母官 立个功德碑什么的
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<caleb-> jiero: 在习上台前，没人猜他啊，但现在越看越像
<jiero>  caleb- 猜什么...
<yunfan> 呵呵  这种古代推测太多了
<yunfan> 要是两本书矛盾 我觉得就好玩
<yunfan> 看两帮粉丝打架
<caleb-> jiero: 猜谁毁掉 民国/国民党
<yunfan> October21: 有花纹的地砖什么价格？
<yunfan> 其实我想到  淝水之战了
<yunfan> 前秦貌似强大 其实内部各怀鬼胎
<yunfan> 肥水一战 分崩离析 正统维持
<yunfan> 可惜北伐不力 还是不能统一全国 北方陷入大乱  额
<October21> 怎么说呢？我现在是在唯美实习，它们的一个主力牌子是「马可波罗」
<jiero> caleb-:  ...
<Roman__> 你竟敢说半羽长的像屌
<October21> 价格嘛就比较贵了
<October21> 地砖几百一平的都有
<caleb-> Roman__: 神雕侠的雕
<yunfan> October21: 马可波罗知道 到处都有
<yunfan> 是在哪个城市啊？
<yunfan> 难道是在江西 额
<Roman__> caleb-: 哦 半羽不是长得像维尼熊嘛
<jiero> October21:  贵品牌才能持久，中国参这个的不多。
<jiero> yunfan: 不知道。
<October21> 我现在在广东清远
<yunfan> caleb-: 其实是 刁书记的刁 lol 简体字嘛
<jiero> October21: 广东还是喜好这个的。。。
<yunfan> October21: 那瓷土从哪里搞？
<yunfan> 怀疑不是瓷 而是陶
<October21> 本地啊
<October21> yunfan: 你这算咬文嚼字了
<caleb-> yunfan: 推背图是繁体的啊
<yunfan> 你是学什么的 为何混这个行业 October21
<yunfan> caleb-: 是啊 所以你不能在我们简体字环境里找雕字啊
<October21> 不过这边的瓷片还是比较便宜的，相比于地砖，微晶砖
<dexterk> caleb-: 里面有这句么
<yunfan> 应该找被简化的
<October21> yunfan: 我本来就是学这个行业的啊
<yunfan> 我这里就有高岭土
<yunfan> 隔壁就是景德镇
<caleb-> 习 = 羽/半羽 ; 習(习的繁体) = 白羽/羽白 <- 都是雕嘛~
<yunfan> October21: 你是学这个的 为毛来这里 额  难道工厂机器用的嵌入式linux
<yunfan> 雕不是  周佳 么
<caleb-> dexterk: 推背图一般认为只有这一谶是指台湾
<yunfan> 应该找姓周的
<October21> yunfan: 对，所以唯美在江西丰城有产区，比清远产区还大
<dexterk> caleb-: 根本没有这条呀
<dexterk> caleb-: 哪个象呀
<yunfan> dexterk: 这是 caleb- 现造的 不要在意细节
<caleb-> dexterk: 第40象 <- 但这顺序也有很多人说被历代历朝改过了
<October21> yunfan: 我是业余的嘛，今天窑炉进行大维护，就回来休息了
<yunfan> October21: 那我问你 一般的沙子要多少度才可以融化
<caleb-> 据说要照易经重排回正确顺序
<October21> yunfan: 大概1200度烧结
<October21> 液相比较少，还没融化
<yunfan> October21: 那古人是怎么烧玻璃的  他们没有那么多焦炭吧
<caleb-> 一口东来气太骄 脚下无履首无毛(一般认为是常凯申) 若逢木子冰霜涣(一般认为是李登辉 陈水扁) 生我者猴(一般认为是孙文)死我雕
<caleb-> 一二叁四 无土有主 小小天罡 垂拱而治 <- 一般认为是台湾
<yunfan> 做推背图的人既然能预测这个 为何不在古代做个计算机便利生活  额
<caleb-> yunfan: 易经/八卦 就是计算机嘛~
<yunfan> caleb-: 但没有自动化机械啊 易经八卦只是个八进制的数学体系而已
<yunfan> 就跟 布尔代数一样
<yunfan> 你不找到半导体 晶体管这种东西 他只能停在纸面了
<caleb-> 唐朝的计算机，计算力估计不如老农…
<October21> yunfan: 玻璃是加了碳酸钠，降低了温度
<caleb-> 不能要求每个穿越者都是全才啊
 * caleb- 穿回唐朝也搞不出计算机…
<yunfan>  那倒也是
<yunfan> 不过蒸汽机应该造得出来
<yunfan> 发电机更不用说了 找到磁铁就好
<caleb-> 水果电池 / 酸碱电池还是能用下
<caleb-> 灯泡不好做，但应该可以
<yunfan> October21: 那加了碳酸钠降低温度到多少可以融化？ 我关心融化温度 而不是烧结温度
<yunfan> caleb-: 灯泡可以做啊  你看 October21 说了 玻璃可以卡哦哦加碳酸钠来降低温度 然后抽点气
<October21> 我没学好……
<yunfan> 爱迪生以前发明的灯泡 用的灯丝是竹炭丝
<yunfan> 这也是古代能搞出来的
<yunfan> 磁铁 铜线 古代也有
<yunfan> 这样就齐全了
<yunfan> 无非是寿命比现代的差点而已
<caleb-> 铜线圈要纯手工也很贵啊
<October21> 玻璃不是国人的发明，应该是阿拉伯人
<yunfan> 我管他谁发明的 我只是关心降级后的科技是不是能造出来
<yunfan> 因为能造玻璃就可以造聚光镜
<yunfan> 能造聚光镜就能造太阳能熔炉 这就自给自足了
<October21> 可以
<yunfan> 斯特林发动机你会造么
<October21> 不会
<yunfan> 有学机械的么
<Roman__> 何不上风电 水电？
<October21> 不稳定嘛，受置于天气
<yunfan> 我说的是熔炉
<yunfan> 前几天看到有老外的演示视频 在撒哈拉沙漠
<yunfan> 只有一个直径1m左右的菲涅尔透镜 然后都是沙子 和太阳 他融了沙子做了个盆
<yunfan> 然后那个镜子支架他用马达数控 挺好玩的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 现在愿望成真了 : 小时候很少吃方便面,很长时间才能吃上一次。 每次吃的时候感觉各种好,心想:长大后一定要每天都吃。 结果……现在愿望成真了！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04 ，4月6号的版本，卸载IBUS导致unity无法启动，重启只看到壁纸。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457559 如题：14.04 ，4月6号的版本，卸载IBUS导致unity无法启动，重启只看到壁纸。 有没有同样出现问题的人。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tenzy — 2014-04-07 10:50
<Roman__> ( ´_ゝ`)
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch怎么比debian sid 的包还新。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457560 感觉arch太激进了，不稳定，居然比debian sid还差。 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2014-04-07 10:53
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 机子是l440显卡是gt720m官网为什么没有驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457561 官网linux 64位驱动只有amd平台的 为什么没有intel平台的呢？ 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 langxm682 — 2014-04-07 10:54
<boy_China> Dell 1440 ?
<Roman__> ( ´_ゝ`)
<^kk^> October21: http://www.moanmyip.com/
<October21> MoanMyIP.com - Sexy Girls Moaning Your IP Address!
<alvin_rx1> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ moanmyip.com *FROM* MoanMyIP.com)
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求教？像amd driver的安装脚本是如何实现的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457562 怎样将压缩文件和脚本打包成一个的？就像 amd-driver-installer-13.35.1005-x86.x86_64.run 一样的？？本人初学shell，各位大神不要见笑。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wgj — 2014-04-07 12:20
<boy_China> sya ^k^: 你打开里面的脚本文件看看
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  12:29
<boy_China> 毛线
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  12:30
<boy_China> 进来由离开，离开又进来 。。。。
<ioio> ...
<boy_China> 以前不很多吹水的吗？
<boy_China> 现在怎么这么冷清了？莫非放假都出去陪妹子了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 刚升级到ubuntu14.04,关机重启按键成摆设了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457563 难道跟安装了cairo-dock有关系吗，有没有遇到同样情况的呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifuljk — 2014-04-07 12:31
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 所谓自由就是可以说二加二等于四的自由。--奥威尔 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 口渴  :      爸爸把儿子哄上床后,回到自己的卧室准备睡觉。 "爸爸！"儿子叫道。 "什么事儿?" "我口渴,给我拿杯水好吗?" "你刚才不是喝过了嘛！快睡觉,我已经关灯啦！" 五分钟后…… "爸爸！我口渴,你就不能给我拿杯水吗?" "我刚才不是说过了嘛！你再叫我
<^k^>  ─> 揍你！" 又过了五分钟…… "爸爸！" "又怎么啦?" "你过来揍我的时候一定要带杯水！" 
<boy_China> 这也行？看我的
<boy_China> 老师，请问这道题怎么做？”“自己琢磨去。”“我想了很久还是没有头绪，您能指导我一下么？”“滚。”“您怎么能这么说呢？老师教学生做题不是天经地义吗？”“小逼崽子你要再敢说一句话就取消你考试资格。
<StarBrilliant> http://code.csdn.net/news/2819175
<^k^> StarBrilliant: ⇪ 《一周开源弹》01期 | CODE
<boy_China> 搜狗输入法Linux版是谁开发的//   我可以肯定的说，不是我 :P
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> sd
<fyang> #fyang
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 	请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<fyang> 请问一下，如何登录已注册的用户？
<^k^> fyang:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<fyang> #linuxba
<boy_China> 毛线
<fyang> .
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • textlive编译问题，请高手指教，多谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457565 新装的ubuntu，很多功能不太会，tex是其它程序生成的，复制到windows下用winedt能够编译成功，但是在linux在编译以后打开是空白的。 程序提供了1个cfg文件和一个cls文件，我都和
<^k^>  ─> tex文本放一起了，编译成功以后应该生成的是一个图，但是我打开dvi是空白的 latex 123.tex No file 123.aux. Preview: Fontsize 10pt ABD: EveryShipout initia …
<fyang> 请问一下，怎么确定聊天室的官方，我用：/msg chanserv identify <#频道名称> <频道密码>不行啊
<fyang> 请问一下，怎么确定聊天室的管理员身份，我用：/msg chanserv identify <#频道名称> <频道密码>不行啊
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 不能打开网络设置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457566 limux mint 16 cinnamon 能连接wifi，但是无法打开网络设置，秒退 [img]file:///home/sann/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2014-04-07%2013:38:28%E7%9A%84%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 2206588664@qq.com — 2014-04-07 14:
<^k^>  ─> 21
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Goagent与Dropbox右上角的图标都显示不出来 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457567 RT， 本来goagent与dropbox装好之后，在右上角会有相应的图标，但14.04中一直都显示不出来（其他功能都没问题） 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eastsun — 2014-04-07 14:27
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • knoppix 下怎样安装Gwget、D4X？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457568 我在 knoppix 下使用如下命令安装Gwget、D4X两个软件均不成功。请各位给些指点 #tar zxvf …….tar.gz #cd d4x-2.5.6 #./configure #make #make install 版本是 gwget-0.93.tar.gz、d4x-2.5.6.tar.gz 执行结果： gwget-0.93.tar.gz的情况：
<^k^>  ─> Code: root@Microknoppix:/home/knoppix/gwget-0.93# ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checki …
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • knoppix 下怎样安装Gwget、D4X？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457568 我在 knoppix 下使用如下命令安装Gwget、D4X两个软件均不成功。请各位给些指点 #tar zxvf d4x-2.5.6.tar.gz #cd d4x-2.5.6 #./configure #make #make install 版本是 gwget-0.93.tar.gz、d4x-2.5.6.tar.gz 执行结果： gwget-0.93.tar.gz的情况
<^k^>  ─> ： Code: root@Microknoppix:/home/knoppix/gwget-0.93# ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes che …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<boy_China> maoxian
<boy_China> 毛线
<boy2_China> 毛线
<boy2_China> →_→
<boy2_China> ︶︿︶
<boy2_China> 线毛
<hoxily> fyang, /msg chanserv help
<boy_China> 毛线
<boy_China> A卡坑
<gebjgd> boy_China, a卡是好东西
<boy_China> 不好。
<boy_China> 非要Xserver1.12 在1.13上就不能安装
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于apt-get upgrade的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457569 执行upgrade后，提示有5个没有被更新，不是很理解是什么意思。 如何知道是哪5个，以及，如何更新这5个？ 提示信息如下： 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded. 统计信息: 发表于 由 fibbery — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-04-07 16:42
<stmsgebjgd> boy_China, 家里的机器都是a卡
<boy_China> A
<stmsgebjgd> boy_China, 从新到旧  那是相当的好用
<boy_China> 卡
<boy_China> 什
<boy_China> 么
<boy_China> ç³»
<boy_China> 列
<gebjgd> boy_China, 你蛋疼？  便秘？
<gebjgd> boy_China, apu c50, apu a6 3650
<gebjgd> boy_China, 老的raedon r200
<boy_China> R200？ 也是安装的ub？
<gshmu> 求推荐几个电台
<boy_China> 这个叫淡定，不是蛋疼
<boy_China> freenode上老多了。就是看起来很费劲
<CyrusYzGTt> 2B 系列
<gebjgd> boy_China, 是啊
<gebjgd> boy_China, 1310
<boy_China> 用的开源驱动？
<gebjgd> boy_China, 对
<boy_China> gebjgd :我笔记本，HD4330 。好不淡定。。。
<gebjgd> boy_China, intel?
<boy_China> gebjgd : ATI HD4330
<gebjgd> boy_China, debian legacy 驱动
<boy_China> gebjgd : 要是Intel就好了
<gebjgd> boy_China, 新的intel必须上新内和
<gebjgd> boy_China, 新的intel必须上新内核 新的xorg
<boy_China> gebjgd 没安装ubuntu。
<gebjgd> boy_China, 装什么发行版都一样
<boy_China> gebjgd 打算安装ATI的驱动。偏偏Xserver不能超过1.12
<gebjgd> boy_China, 内核要新 xorg要新 intel驱动要新
<boy_China> 。。。
<boy_China> 我不是intel。是ATI HD4330
<gebjgd> boy_China, ati要上legacy
<gebjgd> <gebjgd> boy_China, debian legacy 驱动
<boy_China> legacy驱动？开源的
<boy_China> 感觉开源的电源管理做得不是很好。所以还是想安装闭源的驱动
<gebjgd> boy_China, 自己写吧
<boy_China> 毛线。。。
<boy_China> 写不了
<imtxc> quit
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 专门针对单列/多行结果处理的bash脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457570 Code: ▶ cat xsel-sento.bash #!/bin/bash f=`xsel -o|tr '\n' ' '|sed 's/\ +/ /g'` #参数中可使用+号替换xsel结果 echo "$*"|grep '\+' if [ $? == 0 ]; then    cmd=`echo $*|sed "s'\+'$f'"` else    cmd=$*" "$f fi echo $cmd echo "--------------------
<jusss> Pudge: i卡可以用vdpau了
<fyang> 我新装了kde
<fyang> 但是我想请教一下大家，如何清理系统
<jusss> fyang: 什么叫清理？
<Pudge> jusss: 什么意思
<jusss> Pudge: vdpau backend for vaapi
<jusss> Pudge: nyfair告诉我的
<jusss> Pudge: https://github.com/i-rinat/libvdpau-va-gl
<Pudge> jusss: 干嘛用的。
<fyang> #baoba
<jusss> Pudge: 不知道
<hoxily> fyang: /msg chanserv help
<hoxily> fyang: 它会告诉你详细的帮助
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • textlive编译问题，请高手指教，多谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457565 别的程序生成的一个tex文件，运行出来本来应该是一个图。在windows 7环境下编译正常，但是在ubuntu 3.10 下编译之后生成的dvi文件是空白的。 把windows下得到的dvi和pdf拷贝到ubuntu
<^k^>  ─> 下之后，pdf可以打开，但是用dxvi 打开dvi文件时提示： Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*" to type FontStruct Warning: Missing …
<khych> hello
<^k^> khych:点点点.  18:39
<khych>  tst
<khych>  testmsgtelnet
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  18:45
<khych>  test passed
<boy_China> test and test and testing....
<khych>  because ubuntu is niot stable and need be tested
<bokuno> khych: if you're using ubuntu, then its being tested.
<boy_China> so quiet ?
<khych> aga
<fyang> Are you Chinese
<fyang> ?
<fyang> Why do you talk in English?
<fyang> Is any American or English here?
<khych>  I'm from Russia
<ioio> hello
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  19:01
<khych> PRIVMSG
<boy_China> ;)
<khych>  maPRIVMSG #ubuntu-cn : I sitting and thinking... may install any irc-client?
<khych>  or not...
<gebjgd> boy_China, 你用的什么发行版
<boy_China> Now I'm using windows 7  :P
<gebjgd> boy_China, 你也好意思说
<boy_China> Because I can't solve the ATI Driver
<boy_China> why not ?
<gebjgd> boy_China, debian legacy driver
<jusss> 盗版win7 路过
<gebjgd> jusss, 你更没有节操
<boy_China> 正版OEM
<boy_China> 貌似应该去掉正版二字
<boy_China> 这有啥不好意思的
<boy_China> 用啥就用啥
<gebjgd> boy_China, 不用Linux的都是弱智
<boy_China> 唉也是。
<boy_China> 就比你高那么一点点儿
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • 配台机子运行多开安卓模拟器~用E3还是I7还是FX8350？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457573 如题！想配台高性能的电脑，目前的电脑是ubuntu12.04LTS，用的是英特尔（Intel）至强四核E3-1230V2 ,能开个10个左右安卓模拟器。。 想再配一台新的，现在cpu犹豫买I7还是AMD的FX8350
<^k^>  ─> ，求大神帮忙！看用哪个cpu好。。。多谢了！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lemoond — 2014-04-07 19:23
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04系统使用android模拟器用什么cpu好？E3？I7?FX8350? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457575 如题。。目前的机子配置是cpu inter的E3 1230 v2的，能开10个左右安卓模拟器 想重新配台机子，cpu有考虑E3，I7或者AMD的FX8350 想请问大神，哪个cpu比较适合多开安卓模拟器，AMD的主频
<^k^>  ─> 和多核看起来很爽啊，但是又有很多人说性能比inter的差很多。 求指教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lemoond — 2014-04-07 19:30
<jusss> gebjgd: 你的a卡可以用vdpau了
<jusss> gebjgd: 快去试试吧，回来告诉我结果
<fyang> asd
<fyang> asd
<leeeee> 有人吗
<^k^> leeeee:点点点.  19:45
<leeeee> KK
<leeeee> 你吃饭没
<Pudge> jusss: 该吃药了
<jusss> Pudge: ä½ 
<jusss> Pudge: 妹
<boy_China> :P
<leeeee> 扒鸡哥
<leeeee> 好久不贱！
<leeeee> 你在忙啥啊
<hoxily> leeeee: 晚上好
<Pudge> leeeee: 。。上班
<leeeee> 好啊 我看了你给我改的 还是不行
<hoxily> leeeee: 按你说的三部分分别独立编页码了。
<leeeee> 目录不能跟后面的一起
<leeeee> 也是单独的
<leeeee> 而且要用阿拉伯数字
<Pudge> 出差
<leeeee> 啧啧啧  日子不错嘛 扒鸡哥
<leeeee> hoxily:我准备直接让打印店帮我弄了
<jusss> Pudge: 去泰国了？
<leeeee> 我还要先自己去检测
<jusss> leeeee: 你的毕射还没射玩？
<hoxily> leeeee: 啧啧啧
<hoxily> leeeee: 我受伤了。
<hoxily> leeeee: 随便你了。
<hoxily> leeeee: 不管你了。
<leeeee> 没啊 可烦了好吧  我被抽到盲审啊  天天在弄这事
<leeeee> 谢谢你啦
<leeeee> 因为我要让打印店帮我去知网检测
<leeeee> 直接让他帮我弄算了  是我自己没讲清楚啦  非常感谢你了
<jusss> leeeee: 你们不是多人一起搞吗？我们是2人搞，我复杂代码和论文，我同学复杂格式
<jusss> leeeee: 光为了格式问题找了5次
<jusss> 什么字体 段落 型号 图片 各种问题
<leeeee> ？？？我们都是自己弄啊  老师会看看内容  然后上交  检查抄袭率  被抽到盲审要拿去校外评分
<jusss> 最后我都想对老师说不搞了，都找了5次了，再搞就出问题了
<lainme> jusss: 我会先把格式都设定好再开始写
<jusss> leeeee: 我们这没盲审，老师只搞优秀的拿外面评
<jusss> lainme: 。。。
<leeeee> 本科没有盲审  硕士有
<Pudge> jusss: 用linux还用考虑格式？？不用latex？？ 那怎么装逼”？
<hoxily> 每个学校对格式的要求都不一样的吧？
<jusss> lainme: 女生果然心细，我搞不来格式，我一点不会格式的东西，就我同学比较擅长格式，我只负责了代码和内容，其它全他搞，就这样还找了5次因为格式问题，感觉老师纯粹是没事找事
<Pudge> jusss: 用linux不装b你用个什么linux？开什么玩笑，大家这么忙！
<sasa> leeeee: 找个文秘专业的，最好是在职秘书给你搞格式
<lainme> jusss: 后来再设定格式确实比较容易乱，如果不小心插入一些分页符什么的更麻烦
<jusss> Pudge: 我代码是vc++ 6.0编译的，用毛Linux，到时现场验证时，除了我的本是linux，再哪在找多余的linux机子
<lainme> jusss: 《OOo排版指北》就足够学习了
<Pudge> omg， vc6这个东西还没死呢？
<jusss> Pudge: 我们评审时，让我搞了3台机子直接测试
<abc_pc> vc6......
 * hoxily 闪讯不死，怎么用Linux？
<jusss> lainme: 我一点不会格式这种东西，什么word excel ppt之类的，考计算机一级时我都没做，最后就做了ie 和邮件还有选择题 竟然让我过了
<jusss> Pudge: i卡用vdpau赶快去测试下，给我个结果，看好使不
<lucky___> jusss: 你不是计算机专业的？
<lainme> 好吧，几个月前我还看到有人用vc6写fortran，然后在别的IDE里编译
<jusss> lucky___: 不是，我电信专业
<lucky___> jusss: 原谅我，我又忘记了
<Pudge> jusss: 这东西是干嘛的我都不知道，测试个蛋蛋
<jusss> lainme: 是喜欢vc6那个编辑器？
<Pudge> jusss: 不用vim怎么装逼
<jusss> Pudge: wiki上有
<lainme> jusss: 应该是不会用别的吧。从来没尝试过别的东西
<Pudge> jusss: 懒得看，我不知道表示我用不到
<jusss> Pudge: 额，我用ed
<lucky___> Pudge: 逼神
<Pudge> jusss: 用linux你用ed？ 赶紧滚回windows
<lucky___> Pudge: 膜拜
<jusss> Pudge: windows没ed...
<lainme> 整个系一半人用vim，怎么装得起来
<jusss> lainme: 用ed闪亮他们的眼
<Pudge> lainme: 那就用dos edit装
<Sm4rkey> 用個編輯器還有歧視啊
<Pudge> 没有歧视，用什么linux？滚回windows
<jusss> Pudge: 我还是用ex才学了一点bre ere
<jusss> 不过到现在就记住一点。。。
<Sm4rkey> 就不滾回W   就用gedit
<jusss> 太懒了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu里有没有清理垃圾软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457577 ubuntu里有没有清理垃圾软件 统计信息: 发表于 由 Napoleonken — 2014-04-07 20:06
<jusss> Sm4rkey: gedit和notepad一样好用
<lainme> gedit比notepad强太多了
<jusss> lainme: 没感觉出来。。。
<jusss> lainme: 不都是鼠标点点吗
<lainme> jusss: 插件、自定义脚本等等
<Pudge> jusss: 用linux还用鼠标？滚回windows！
<jusss> lainme: 从来没在编辑器里用过插件脚本。。。何不直接emacs
<lainme> jusss: 智商不够
<fyang> `````````````````````````````````````````
<jusss> lainme: 是小拇指不够强壮吧，lol
<Sm4rkey> linux 是最包容的操作系統     偏執狂滾出開源界
<fyang> .
<caleb-> Sm4rkey: 这句话真是有内涵~
<jusss> lainme: 难道你不是用小拇指ctrl的吗？
<lainme> jusss: 我只用过一个星期，没印象了
<jusss> lainme: 你键盘是正常键位吗？
<lainme> jusss: 是
<caleb-> 把 ctrl 和 capslock 对调吧
<jusss> lainme: 我把caps-lock和ctrl对调了，把esc和`对调了
 * jusss 感觉不停地C-a挺累的。。。
<leeeee> 擦 检测一下300块钱
<lainme> leeeee: 能不测？
<jusss> http://dict.cn/yank
<StarBrilliant> 喵？
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ yank是什么意思_yank在线翻译_英语_读音_用法_例句_海词词典
<leeeee> 什么意思？？能不测？？
<StarBrilliant> 怎么了？
<StarBrilliant> 这边有人用Vim把Esc用环了？
<StarBrilliant> 这边有人用Vim把Esc用坏了？
<lainme> leeeee: 必须测试这个么？还是你自己不放心？
<StarBrilliant> http://m13253.blogspot.com/2013/10/substitute-esc-key-with-ctrl-bracket-in-gnome.html
<leeeee> 当然自己不放心啊  我又不是学霸  必须先去检测啊
<leeeee> 不行还要改呢。。
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<StarBrilliant> ⇪ 标题: GNOME环境下用Ctrl-[代替损坏的Esc键
<StarBrilliant> ^k^: 一看就知道你在国内
<jusss> StarBrilliant: 我以前一直C-c代替esc
<^k^> StarBrilliant, 说，“看，我在国家”是我拒绝浪费我的时间就可以了，例如anonsensical位置。  20:20
<StarBrilliant> jusss: 不是所有软件都能用C-c
<StarBrilliant> ^k^: http://erhandsome.org/~brilliant/ip.cgi
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题 404 Not Found
<StarBrilliant> hahahahahahahahaha
<StarBrilliant> 404是什么节奏
<fyang> .
<jiero> imtxc: 需要一个linux game gamepad support list
<jiero> iGoogle: 狗狗，那些游戏用手柄好玩
<jiero> iGoogle:  只有平台动作游戏么。。。
<Pudge> dota2足以
<jiero> Pudge: 。。。
<Pudge> 每次看到那帮菜逼们windows下各种dota2 bug，我就充满了一种莫名的装逼快感
<leeeee> ==
<iGoogle> jiero: 摇杆还差不多。手柄多差劲。
<iGoogle> 用ee00ee@gmail.com怎么样
<Pudge> 每次他们问我，为什么游戏里面我总打拼音不能打汉字，看着累
<Pudge> 我总是自豪的告诉他们，哥用的linux玩dota2、
<fyang> 	我有一个问题，我刚下的kde为什么突然状态栏，任务栏都消失了，桌面只有一片黑
<October21> 注销，重新登录
<jusss> theone
<jusss> Pudge: 没玩过dota2
<jusss> Pudge: linux dota2里不能打汉字？
<jusss> 好安静呀
<jusss> iGoogle: ee
<roylez> iGoogle: 渣
<jusss> iGoogle: 我邮箱 ifvwm1@gmail.com不错吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu误删用户文件夹无法进入图形界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457578 求神啊，由于系统中有些东西不能删，所以，不能重做系统。跪求指示啊。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 justdoitABC — 2014
<^k^>  ─> -04-07 21:08
<Pudge> jusss: 不能，不支持输入法
<iGoogle> 不好
<jiero> iGoogle:  手柄么。不知道能干啥了
<jiero> iGoogle:  摇杆。很不熟悉，没怎么用过
<jiero> eexpress1:  好吧。我没摇杆。
<jiero> 摇杆飞机。。
<jusss> Pudge: 那还是win好呀
<eexpress1> .
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 安装之后的引导问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457579 版本：ubuntu12.04.4 具体情况：win7引导ubuntu，使用easyBCD 如图： = =！不会插入图片。。。只能传成附件咯 求解！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Bearin — 2014-04-07 21:29
<gebjgd> Pudge, 你还活着
<gebjgd> jusss, 扯蛋
<jusss> gebjgd: 你也觉得 Pudge是在扯蛋吧，
<gebjgd> jusss, 没 你在扯
<gebjgd> jusss, 他在帮忙扯你的蛋
<jusss> gebjgd: 他什么时候扯你了？
<gebjgd> jusss, 你的蛋大
<gebjgd> jusss, 所以扯你的
<jusss> gebjgd: 你是在说你的比较小吗？ lol
<gebjgd> jusss, 小又怎么样  打光棍 没有后代的是你
<October21> 还人身攻击起来了啊
<savr> hi
<^k^> savr:点点点.  22:41
<savr> what torrent search is popular in china?
<boy_China> verycd
<vipzrx> rq
<hv54> test
<^k^> hv54:点点点.  22:50
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 有意思的音频问题---求大神解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457581 还是一年前装的kubuntu12.04， 一年没用， 刚刚更新， 什么别的都没有问题。 但是除了smplayer， 所有别的程序， 比如adobe flash和audacious还有skype， 全部没有声音（包括系统提示音）。 Code: aplay -l ****
<^k^>  ─> PLAYBACK 硬體裝置清單 **** card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC269VB Analog [ALC269VB Analog]   子设备: 0/1   子设备 #0: subdevice #0 card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH] …
<boy_China> 有人吗？
<^k^> boy_China:点点点.  23:01
<boy_China> 放上你显卡的FPS来看看
<^kk^> ...
<hv54> 我在kubuntu下换了个“Ambiance DS BlueSB12”GTK主题，但是效果没有和作者的一样，请问下该怎么设置？
<boy_China> 17020 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3403.991 FPS
<zhanshimw> 1
<gebjgd> 擦  法国佬跑了
 * hoxily 睡觉去也
<gebjgd> hoxily, 不撸一管？
<savr> the chinese mafia is after me
<savr> the police merely offered me escorted protection for 24 hours
<gebjgd> savr, chinese police = chinese mafia
<savr> gebjgd: I need a microphone that will automatically upload to the internet 24/7 for my own personal safety
<savr> I was thinking of a phone
<savr> but maybe there is something more professional on taobao
<gebjgd> savr, dunno
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干嘛呢
<knownbad> 不知道呢。
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你女儿呢？
<knownbad> 嫁人了没？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 早着呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 床上
<gebjgd> knownbad, ofan alvin_rx1 和你们说了么  我一个大学已经去世了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 怎么啦？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 胃癌
<gebjgd> knownbad, 大学同学
<gebjgd> knownbad, 31岁
<knownbad> 你是说同学吧？
<knownbad> 节哀。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 应该对他老婆说 他老婆是我高中同学
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还没孩子呢
<knownbad> 你高中就上了你同学啊？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 对
<knownbad> 难怪他悲愤的去了。
<knownbad> 还没孩子倒不是不好，就看他老婆了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看什么
<knownbad> 倒是你得为女儿打算，想帮她找个老爸。
<knownbad> 先。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为什么女儿打算？
<knownbad> 其实也就财产保险得清楚列表交代。
<knownbad> 当你走时有人照顾嘛。
<knownbad> 要不临时有事完全无法交代后事。
<knownbad> 我也想买个人寿险但怕被老婆干掉。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 人寿保险？
<knownbad> Life insurance.
<knownbad> 你没吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德国不讲究买这个
<knownbad> 好吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德国是买BU
<knownbad> 啥事BU?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 无法工作保险
<knownbad> NND，那永久无法工作呢？
<knownbad> 上了天堂了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就保到67岁
<knownbad> 还是没听懂但可以等等再搜。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 德国的医保确实给力
<knownbad> 说的是如果你“长期”度假去了，老婆和女儿如何过日子？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 国家养着
<knownbad> 好吧，我也移民去德国。
<knownbad> 去荷兰的红灯区玩了没？
<piggybox> knownbad: you don't have life insurance bought by your company?
<knownbad> Minimal coverage.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Linux福音！虚幻引擎4.1闪电来袭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457589 除了Valve Source和一些小公司，Linux平台上真没有什么能够拿得出手的游戏技术。现在好了，虚幻引擎4已经正式登陆Linux！ 虚幻引擎4才发布还不到一个月，Epic Games近日就放出了升级版的虚幻引擎4.1，开
<^k^>  ─> 发者可以去GitHub上获取源代码，然后将其游戏轻松移植到Linux。 Epic激动地表示：“大家一直在问我们对Linux的初期支持，以及对Valve SteamOS …
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-08
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 探究谷歌控制之外的Android世界 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457590 【搜狐数码消息】4月7日消息，由于Android开源的特性，我们在市面上见到了许多不同版本的Android系统，fork版就是其中之一。后者剔除了Android系统当中所有的谷歌服务，从而切断了谷歌的控制和收益来
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • shutter 截图模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457591 更新了LINUXMINT 系统后 SHUTTER截图模糊了，有没有办法处理？shutter 版本为0.90.1 统计信息: 发表于 由 lanlinlan — 2014-04-08 8:39
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gshmu> Ubuntu pac 无法使用
<gshmu> http://goo.gl/XL7sdK
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 如何强制多屏输出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457594 显卡支持两个ｈｄｍｉ接口，因一些应用需要，我想在两个ｈｄｍｉ口固定输出两屏内容，而不管ｈｄｍｉ口有没有接显示器，不知道办不办得到，请高人解答，非常感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bpns — 2014-04-08 9:36
<eexpress> dnsDomainIs(host, '.bit.ly') || host == 'bit.ly' ||
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦，hostmonster嫌我文件数量多
<roylez> eexpress: .
<roylez> eexpress: G+不用
<eexpress> 同步，，同到没goagent了。 roylez 帮我下载一个3.1.7？
<eexpress> gvfsd果然出错了
<roylez> eexpress: 尽说些我不懂的
<eexpress> 你咋不挂xmpp
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/304366
<roylez> eexpress: 手机带不动
<eexpress> @@
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:01
<freeflying> lol
<onlylove> imtxc: 当当壕没来？
<imtxc> onlylove: 没见啊
<imtxc> 扎西咋了
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚在这winxp上装了win32loader，启动就可以装debian了，突然想起，还要用qq，真TMD恶心
<imtxc> onlylove: 赞，有qq
<October22> 手机QQ
<October22> 没必要这样吧？
<freeflying> eexpress: 乐乐不进来了
<freeflying> :)
<^kk^> 你们又欺负渣席了?
<onlylove> October22: 我不想用手机上那恶心软件，而且是专门申请的工作号
<onlylove> October22: 怎么又加了一天，原来不是21么
<onlylove> October22: 而且……是和那个疯女人的聊天记录要保存，搞不好还要丢给我一堆恶心人的文件
<onlylove> October22: 我只要不想用的东西，肯定有让我郁闷的理由
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 那个wrtnode 我不知道扔哪里了 额
<October22> 这是手机嘛，21是我的年龄
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那女的多大了？ 是不是刚好更年期 额
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 擦，她要是那么早更年期麻烦了，据说没结婚，不知道多大了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那多半是很大年龄的剩女了 我看你应该晚上过去关怀下
<onlylove> October22: 希望我能看到你后面的数字变3位数
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: ...
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 关心毛，让她一边去
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 改善自己的工作环境嘛 lol
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 丢了？
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 火大啊  似乎就在家里 不知道放哪里了
<yunfan_chrome> 也有可能是我侄子过来扔了还是拿走了 额
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 那是个工作狂，丫的自己晚上9点多工作，这些人得陪着
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你想 人家晚上回去做什么呢
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 她一心想去美国
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你要多安慰安慰她 说不定他以后晚上7点就想着回家给你煲汤了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 让她早点滚
<freeflying> imtxc: 刚刚又踢了他下
<October22> onlylove: 怎么会是三位数呢？
<imtxc> freeflying: 今天没看到他做坏事呀，怎么给踢了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你这样说解决不了任何问题 要解决问题 得行动
<^k^> 新 软件和文档翻译 • Firefox升级后检查附加组件的对话框一直没翻译 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457595 像我们机房没直接连网，这个对话框会检查很久(>1min)， 此时点取消也没反应，只能耐心等待， 如果更新后只简单检查可用性，然后后台检查组件更新会不会要快一些 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-04-08 10:12
<October22> 我们这里的主试制也是，我们几乎每天被批评。
<freeflying> imtxc: 成习惯了 lol
<onlylove> October22: 你不想活到100岁么……
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 来，给点有效果的行动方案
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我已经跟你说过了 你自己不愿意接受
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 这个不是我想要的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 行动只有有效不有效 没有想要不想要 我还想要一天到晚趟在那呢
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 首先你要知道，人心里根本看不上你，人一心要去美国，我之前说过了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你不去做怎么知道呢 你跟我说有个毛用
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 其次，我对东北地区的人有一定的抵触情绪，所以对她没兴趣
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 这是你的问题 :]
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 这不是地区黑什么的，反正河南人东北人我都有处的不错的，但是对这俩地区就是没啥好印象
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 叫你去安慰领导你不做 叫你另谋出路你也没做嘛 难道要我出钱建个公司请你去当领导你才肯？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 另谋出路需要一段时间，我不想上班半年就跳槽
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 所以我在另谋出路
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那你这也不肯 那也不肯 只能暂时当忍者神龟了
<yunfan_chrome> 生活就是这样 不要当阿庆嫂老做无用的抱怨
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 咩？不是祥林嫂么
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那就是祥林嫂 你既然名字记得这么清楚 怎么教训却不记得？
<caleb-> 抱怨下抒发压力嘛~
<caleb-> 人生如此艰难，每天骂两句比较爽
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我只是吐槽下，不然忍者神龟怕当不成
<^kk^> caleb-: kernelnewbies 里面的, 也是你?
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 有什么大不了的 在帝都不怕没饭吃
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 安卓远程控制UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457597 一，TEAMVIEWER 虽然是WINE的，但是开始使用时还是挺顺手，但是最近不知道怎么回事，被控端总是会自动退出 二，Splashtop 安装完成后不知该如何启动，终端输入SPLASHTOP根本没反应 Quote: mark@mark-Lenovo:~/Downloads$ spl
<^k^>  ─> ashtop splashtop：未找到命令 mark@mark-Lenovo:~/Downloads$ splashtop-streamer splashtop-streamer：未找到命令 三，sunlogin_linux 安装过程中总是重复以下错误 …
<caleb-> ^kk^: 不是, caleb 是常见名
<^kk^> caleb-: 哦.
<^kk^> caleb-: thx
<yunfan_chrome> caleb-: 嘎乐伯？
<^kk^> caleb-: 但是, caleb后面跟个-, 也是常见名?
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 唉……现在帝都的公司浮躁着呢，一堆招人的，然后希望你会这会那，恨不能整个公司的活你一个人干，还不用给你钱
<yunfan_chrome> 想起了大富翁
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 大富翁那明明是阿土伯
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 哪里有 你来其他小城市看看 那真是把你当万能用
<caleb-> ^kk^: 因为常见所以肯定被占用了嘛，估计也是随便加个 -
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 所以我只是想起
<^kk^> onlylove: 不, 他们都很愿意给你钱. 钱又不是从他们口袋里拿. 不给你是因为, 虽然他们很愿意, 但是制度不允许.
<caleb-> yunfan_chrome: 发音正确
<^kk^> onlylove: 我巴不得给我们这里的实习生每月涨2k
<^kk^> onlylove: 但是, 制度不允许呀
<onlylove> ^kk^: 别tm瞎扯，我刚来北京那会儿，有人要一月1800让我维护hp-ux
<onlylove> ^kk^: 还捎带着他们的cisco交换机
<^kk^> onlylove: 工资是市场决定的.
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 安卓远程控制UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457598 一，TEAMVIEWER 虽然是WINE的，但是开始使用时还是挺顺手，但是最近不知道怎么回事，被控端总是会自动退出 二，Splashtop 安装完成后不知该如何启动，终端输入SPLASHTOP根本没反应 Quote: mark@mark-Lenovo:~/Downloads$ spl
<^k^>  ─> ashtop splashtop：未找到命令 mark@mark-Lenovo:~/Downloads$ splashtop-streamer splashtop-streamer：未找到命令 三，sunlogin_linux 安装过程中总是重复以下错误 …
<onlylove> ^kk^: 北京这地方真正出得起钱的，外国人，还有百度等一众土豪，除去这些，剩下的都比万恶的资本家还能剥削
<onlylove> ^kk^: 我在北京碰壁半年多，才找到个像样的工作
<^kk^> onlylove: 小豆瓣, 小知乎
<onlylove> ^kk^: 我的简历人豆瓣看都不看，好歹那么多年的debian user
<^kk^> onlylove: 市场决定的.
<onlylove> ^kk^: 好不容易178给了个回信，说你的经验胜任不了
<onlylove> ^kk^: 胜任不了你妹啊
<^kk^> onlylove: 祥林嫂, 节哀
<onlylove> ^kk^: 哥不是祥林嫂
<^kk^> 我知道呀, 你只是类祥林嫂.
<^kk^> 是祥林嫂的一个fork, 不是祥林嫂本人
<onlylove> ^kk^: 那天和公司小hr聊天，才知道，丫的她工作顺风顺水的，简历看谁顺眼给谁打电话，根本不看内容
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你不别bb了 我刚来帝都的时候 一个月也才拿3k5 做后端程序员呢
<yunfan_chrome> 结果运维和客户端不给力 我们还给他们干点别的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 他们3k5都不给呢
<^kk^> 都说了, 工资是市场决定的嘛
<^kk^> imtxc: 目测下周到.
<imtxc> ^kk^: 原来真是你
<onlylove> ^kk^: 我都懒的说同样的helpdesk有人给5K有人给2K了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 谁叫你要去做运维呢
<^kk^> onlylove: 2k能招到人, 为啥还要提高工资?
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我也不会做别的啊
<imtxc> ^kk^: 我还打算问问你有没有被睡呢，意思是还在米帝？
<^kk^> imtxc: 不会被税.
<imtxc> ^kk^: 为啥
<^kk^> imtxc: 但是兔子的悬
<onlylove> ^kk^: 擦，哥不是那个档次的人，怎么都是那个档次的工作来找我
<imtxc> ^kk^: 为啥这么确定？
<imtxc> 眼镜还要挨睡？
<happyaron> .
<^kk^> imtxc: 你的破廉价手表, 不值得一睡
<^kk^> happyaron: 蓉蓉早 .
<happyaron> ^kk^: ...
<happyaron> freeflying: 和rick/jon开会ing
<^kk^> imtxc: 5个! 330刀的总价值
<happyaron> freeflying: 无聊
<imtxc> 5个。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<^kk^> imtxc: 你跟我说是不是比你的值钱多了?!
<happyaron> freeflying: 他们讲来讲去的。。。
<^kk^> happyaron: 视频会议? 电话会议?
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不会就学呗 我就是活生生的例子 我是文科的 你还有什么好说的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 那个假冒的kk是哪只，是不是imadper，我突然想喷他
<happyaron> ^kk^: 人肉开会
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不会毛？
<^kk^> happyaron: 哦. .. ... 小嫩肉
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 人imadper还学水产的呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正是猫猫的人
<happyaron> onlylove: 去猫猫人肉他就好了
<onlylove> happyaron: 嗯，好主意
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 水产也是理科的好吧 也要学数学 物理的
<yunfan_chrome> Harris: 要人肉水？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你干程序这么久，和物理数学沾边的多么
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 有的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你说这个我突然理解那天你为啥问振荡电路了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 如果你要玩硬件 物理上电学知识是需要的
<freeflying> happyaron: 啧啧，高大上啊，都喝vp开会了
<^kk^> 和数学沾边的不少.
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 如果你要搞算法 或者是大数据 数学上 概率 统计 微积分之类是需要的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 只不过之前都是当script boy 所以用不到而已
<happyaron> freeflying: 没意思啊，rick童鞋经常被问悲剧。
<freeflying> happyaron: 内部？
<happyaron> freeflying: jon就在旁边呵呵
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 但是工资在慢慢涨  如果你不升级自己 老板干嘛要你呢 何不弄个年轻的 便宜的人来呢
<happyaron> freeflying: 当然不是。
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 算了，我简历投错地方了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 所以干程序员 往上要升级到数学这种形式研究 往下要降级到物理这个尺度
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你才是程序员，你全家都是
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我确实是 :]
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 靠，忘了……
<yunfan_chrome> 你这么仇视程序员 小心以后当运维被给小鞋穿
<freeflying> happyaron: lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 马克找了这哥们，真是自取灭亡的节奏啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 这哥们一无是处，社区里没人buyin他，按商业的玩法他又不会，当年贵部门走了很多人貌似都跟他不合
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39040
<yunfan_chrome> 啊蛋可在？
<freeflying> happyaron: NND， 他们还欠我推荐费
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39039
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 部分保守派呼吁抵制Mozilla
<imtxc> 到底是买合约机划算还是裸机划算
<^kk^> imtxc: 你丫又买手机???!!!
 * ^kk^ 买鸡狂魔 - imtxc 
<imtxc> ^kk^: 什么叫 “又”
<imtxc> ^kk^: 一直俩手机换来换取的边修边用呢
<^kk^> imtxc: 当kk的感觉真好
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 去，把当当召唤出来
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 他刚才说去开会
<onlylove> imtxc: 那货脑瘫了，别听他说当k感觉好，他只是想变bot而已
<imtxc> ...
 * ^kk^ 求门路remote, 老子待不下帝都了. 
<^kk^> imtxc: 北京看电影都比其他城市贵
<imtxc> ^kk^: 恩啊， 北京的网费太贵了。。
<imtxc> 电费也贵
<^kk^> imtxc: 电费贵???
<imtxc> 恩啊
<^kk^> imtxc: 哦.
 * ^kk^ errata简直就是个垃圾! 巨大的垃圾!
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc: 又买啥高大山的东西
<imtxc> freeflying: 啥都不买啊，最近穷，就是想换个移动的号码
<^kk^> imtxc: 不用电信?
<eexpress> imtxc: 这 ^kk^ 是谁
<eexpress> imadper?
<^kk^> eexpress: 小ee
<freeflying> ^kk^: 这么猥琐的马甲
<^kk^> eexpress: 乃好.
<^kk^> freeflying: lol~
<eexpress> nnnd
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 猥琐得很
<eexpress> 越来越妖了啊
<^kk^> eexpress: 当kk的感觉很好.
<eexpress> 咋不挂xmpp
<^kk^> eexpress: 我? 我不用那货
<eexpress> 难道学猴总的，用hangout?
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨阿姨。
<October22> xmpp上有好玩的吗？
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 阿姨竟然跑了。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 阿姨
<eexpress> hangout	英
<eexpress> ['hæŋaʊt]	美
<eexpress> [ˈhæŋˌaʊt]
<eexpress> n.	（流氓）住所，巢穴
<eexpress> 我老以为hangout是上吊的意思。
<imtxc> .....
<jiero> eexpress: 就是 外挂？
<eexpress> 英文学的不好吧。
<eexpress> 在户外上吊。
<imtxc> hangout 很妖啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 神你也没挂xmpp啊
<eexpress> 那是，浏览器直接卡死。
<eexpress> 额。我换帐号了。看到没。 imtxc
<imtxc> 哦，貌似是我没有加你
<imtxc> 没看到啊，应该是没有加
<adam8157> eexpress: 这个咋不换?
<^kk^> hangout 不是卡住的意思吗???
<eexpress> 蛋蛋鸵来了
<^kk^> adam8157: 李老板.
<adam8157> ^kk^: 卧槽, 你啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 这个nick为啥不换?
<^kk^> adam8157: 这个nick是不是很赞?
<^kk^> adam8157: 当kk的感觉很好.
<adam8157> ....
<eexpress> 。。我只是换邮箱。nick不换啊
<adam8157> eexpress: 这样的话意义何在....
<eexpress> 更好的邮箱名啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 早啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<eexpress> 坏 happyaron
<happyaron> eexpress: 我怎么中枪了？
<October22> 说实话我不小心看到了ee的大名
<eexpress> 你哪里看到。
<October22> Google play
<eexpress> 很久没去play了。那是假象
<October22> 可能是你的邮箱中的发件人名
<eexpress> 截图 msg 看看
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总，你最终换了啥手机
<freeflying> imtxc: 还没换呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 没有看看合约机么，貌似比直接买要划算一些
<freeflying> imtxc: 我的合约没到期，只能等iphoen6了
<imtxc> 疯6还早呢吧
 * adam8157 求报销话费 求合约机
<eexpress> 合约机省心
<happyaron> adam8157: 同求报销话费
<happyaron> adam8157: 求报销裸机
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司不是报销的妈
<eexpress> adam8157: 花费大于1w的，可以来我这报销。给2个点。
<adam8157> happyaron: 我要移动4G
<freeflying> 为啥我用airplay卡到不行
<adam8157> eexpress: 什么意思?
<onlylove> imtxc: 给我把那假的kk干掉
<freeflying> 还经常不能播放
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: 还是住在大城市好
<yunfan_chrome> 我看了下 杭州就有不少cnc爱好者
<imtxc> onlylove: 我得有那实力啊。。。
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 赶紧搬家
<eexpress> adam8157: 草。百密一疏。忘记goa的帐号是01的了。
<onlylove> imtxc: 人肉到丫，然后干掉
<onlylove> imtxc: 嗯，干掉太危险……
<eexpress> 我说tw不能访问了呢
<adam8157> eexpress: 呵呵
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 但是屯溪有个数控车床技校  额
<yunfan_chrome> 出门吃饭
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你对数控车床有兴趣，想学？
<happyaron> freeflying: 报销啥。。。
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 当然了
<happyaron> adam8157: 我也要
<adam8157> happyaron: 土壕!
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我又不是机械爱好者 当然想要数控的 加工点东西用
<happyaron> adam8157: 我要和土壕做朋友
<adam8157> happyaron: 左手握右手
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 哦，你能借到？我记得我家里都是代加工
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 其实数控的那些东西不是很复杂，但是建议你学好画图
<imtxc> 网通连 do vps 真是要命
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 顺便建议你去学下PLC编程，数控车床的编程类似汇编？我只能大概这么说
<freeflying> happyaron: 手机
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<lpy> 妖都 哪里可以现场看到 机械键盘的。。。
<lpy> 买机械键盘= =
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50535/nasa-opensource
<onlylove> 国内要有一大波自主研发了
 * adam8157 Skype效果比打电话好太多了
<imtxc> adam8157: 在pc上用skype的话还得有个mic..
<imtxc> 啊不对，是带mic的耳机
<adam8157> imtxc: 笔记本有mic, 而且我使用手机
<freeflying> adam8157: 忽悠
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥?
<freeflying> adam8157: 那天去找你们FB去
<lainme> onlylove: 很多代码早就被间谍过来了
<adam8157> freeflying: 好
<onlylove> lainme: 看来你间谍过……
<lainme> onlylove: 没，只见过
<onlylove> lainme: 不过……你觉得阿波罗登月，是真的么……
<lainme> onlylove: 不知道。但知道有人参加其中的研究，拿了很多钱
<onlylove> lainme: 不管怎么说，总觉得那是假的，冷战的时候能登上，现在上不去……
<onlylove> http://bbs.tianya.cn/post-funinfo-5175330-1.shtml
<onlylove> 豆瓣……不知道真的假的
<imtxc> adam8157: skype 要是能有个接电话的号码就赞了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我看数控吧都吐槽了 现在还老要求别人手绘 根本没意义
<adam8157> imtxc: 有, 但是国内没有
<adam8157> imtxc: 有好多国家的都可以, 你搞个us的号码也行
<imtxc> adam8157: 那别人给我打岂不是国际长途了
<adam8157> imtxc: 那就算了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 现在怎么上不去？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 冷战那时候是当做国家工程来搞 不计代价嘛
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 现在你看google都鼓励私人登月呢 如果没技术 鼓励个p
<freeflying> adam8157: 这周你们都在？
<freeflying> imtxc: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=807
<freeflying> imtxc: 去申请这个职位吧
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<adam8157> freeflying: 在的, 基蛙后天才来
<freeflying> adam8157: 丫还在休假啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 到处玩儿呢他
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • can not find zone_reclaim_mode in /proc/sys/vm,why? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457599 root@Lenovo:/# echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/ zone_reclaim_mode bash: /proc/sys/vm/zone_reclaim_mode: 没有那个文件或目录 统计信息: 发表于 由 helianthus_lu — 2014-04-08 11:47
<imtxc> freeflying: Understanding of QML, Javascript and Qt C++ Linux ARM and embedded development experience
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃也赶紧找个妹纸吴玩吧
<imtxc> 基蛙在秦淮河开心呢
<adam8157> 吴玩?
<imtxc> Strong development experience on object oriented programing, specially C++.
<freeflying> adam8157: 去玩
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我说的画图，是CAD……唉，我是学过的，反正，会画图对你没坏处
 * adam8157 饿了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 而且现在稍微高档点的机器可以根据你的CAD图（autocad的源文件）直接给你加工，连编程都不要
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 会画图，而且要会编程，因为你要知道机器的刀头怎样走
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 当然，你如果只是玩玩，加工小件，当我没说
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我专业自动化，机械和电气都有涉及，所以这些还是知道一点的
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 终于找到那板子了 在电脑桌底下  不知道怎么掉地上还踢进去了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 这个其实就需要数学了 cad 当然你可以光用不管原理
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 据说那板子享受包邮的免费升级和更新服务
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 以后新版本出来可以免费换的
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 管他呢
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 和数学其实关系不大，就是算数吧？我没考虑那么多
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 新版本的扩展板是土豪金的哦
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 当年学计算机控制的时候倒是学过些算法控制
<imtxc> 跟核心板一个颜色
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 算数就不是数学了？ 你既然是做3d的物体 怎么会不涉及3d几何呢 既然是计算机加工 最后都要映射到非线性的最小尺度上 这个需要代数
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 不折腾这种东西 土豪芯片才管
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 主要是现在不稳定，你看连usb的时候很容易挂掉
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你想多了……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 是你想得太少了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你知道加工中心怎么加工圆形不
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我说一句，加工中心只有xyz三个轴，
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 这就是数学啊
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 哦，这就算数学啊……我不知道
<yunfan_chrome> 我前几天还在wiki上看到一个抗锯齿的算法了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 加工中心切割圆形就是用锯齿的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 后来有个改进版本还是华人发明的 他是用来在屏幕点阵上画抗锯齿的曲线
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 只要步进足够小，就可以
<yunfan_chrome> 但是我想 这种工业加工围观上也是一格一格的 原理和画图是一样的
<yunfan_chrome> 反正不是线性的 总有个最小尺度
<yunfan_chrome> s/围观/微观/
<onlylove> 确实如此
<onlylove> 所以需要继续磨圆抛光
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不过我说的可能更适合3d打印 传统的制造圆圈至少可以用旋转打磨
<yunfan_chrome> 这个可以认为是近似线性的了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 3D打印是烧结的吧？如果是金属的话
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 有金属3d打印机 而且国内就有 给战斗机做一个构件
<yunfan_chrome> 好像是西北工业大学
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 几百万就可以全国包邮 lol
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你买那个做啥……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 有了这个 基本主要的机械部件都可以自己生产了
<yunfan_chrome> 当然成本另说
<yunfan_chrome> 我记得以前有个老外写了个文章说会编程的好处 最后一条 就是 我会 你不会
<yunfan_chrome> 这个也是一样 哥有 你没
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我对加工精度表示怀疑，你要知道，德国鬼子的设备，加工精度可以到微米级
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 细节我就不知道了 能打印战斗机部件的 我想精度不会太低
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不是精密加工，可能是一些精度要求不高的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 做个轮轴？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 什么时候打印火箭零件啥的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你是学过机械的？》
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我机械入门过，因为我专业的关系
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 打印火箭部件估计最大的问题是材料 lol
<yunfan_chrome> 就像核聚变 大家都知道那原理 就是没那能量
<yunfan_chrome> 核裂变就更是 材料还管控
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你需要加工精度是0.1mm的零件，你的加工设备得是0.01级别的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不扯这个了 你知道什么机器可以自己生产自己么
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 没有
<yunfan_chrome> 我是指完全自己生产自己 原料需要外界供应
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 除非精度没要求
 * adam8157 带薪编译kernel
<^kk^> adam8157: 带薪 slacking off
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 而且就像CNC这样的，刀头这种东西，是不能制造的，需要特殊的淬火工艺
<adam8157> ^kk^: 还好是slacking 不是j**king
<yunfan_chrome> 带薪出门玩 lol adam8157
<^kk^> adam8157: 你带薪打台球都那么多次了, 编译个kernel算啥...
<adam8157> =,=
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那双循环呢
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 双循环怎么讲
<^kk^> adam8157: 求remote门道呀
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 比如 用机床加工个透镜 用透镜聚光融化一些金属来做那个刀头？
<yunfan_chrome> 这个里面要形成自我生产需要两个机器
<macint0sh> 求带薪
<adam8157> ^kk^: 我司cloud
<^kk^> adam8157: 这么高大上, openstack?
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你透镜聚多高的温度……
<yunfan_chrome> adam8157: u1都挂了 我看cloud也要裁了
<adam8157> ^kk^: 我不懂啊
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 刀头有很多生产工艺的
<^kk^> adam8157: 好多销售, 很懂openstack的, 我拼不过他们
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: youtube上有2000+ 摄氏度的记录
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 烧结只是一种
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 所以那天我在问从沙子造玻璃要多高温度嘛
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 玻璃，二氧化硅咯
 * adam8157 lunch
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 能用就好 就我所知 氮化硅 非常非常硬
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 自己看下熔点就好
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 原料又超级多 硅来自沙子 氮来自空气
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你要求不高还好，你看康宁
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 专门造玻璃
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那些液压机器 外壳用啥材料做的?
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我只对材料均匀和透光性有要求
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 除了必须的接触面，外壳都是铸铁啥的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 液压是慢活
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那小截面那边呢？ 那边不是压强特别大么
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 那些来自液压油
<yunfan_chrome> 我是说既然压强那么大 铸铁扛得住？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 液压没有特别小的吧，除了液压剪这样的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 扛得住的抗，扛不住设备就坏了
<yunfan_chrome> 所以我才想知道那材料嘛
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 所以液压机都有吨位
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 就是这设备最大多大压力，一般用吨表示
<yunfan_chrome> 液压到底工业上用他的大头 还是小头？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你要知道，那东西只能压压得动的，接触面是合金钢的，避免自己变形
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 液压在工业上绝对不是小头
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 很多精加工，都是液压推进，因为尺轴的精度满足不了要求
<yunfan_chrome> 那就是从小头这边施加力 期望在大头那边获得一个很大的输出了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我理解错了……
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我一开始以为你问工业上液压用的多不多，比方说千分尺这样的，都是齿轮的，但是更精密的都是液压的了
<yunfan_chrome> 有用水做液压媒介的没
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 没，都是液压油
<yunfan_chrome> 额 为何
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 水会开
<yunfan_chrome> 也是 跟冰箱一样了
<yunfan_chrome> 不过也未必啊 假如你从大头那边灌入水 在小头那边获得一个很大的压强拿来压东西不也可以么
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我不太理解你那大头和小头的意思，你可以看下移动起重机或者挖掘机，那里面都有液压的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 液压就是杠杆原理嘛 你肯定输入输出的截面不一样大啊
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 那发亮的就是液压臂
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 液压是用液压泵给油管油来加压
<macint0sh> 。。。
<yunfan_chrome> 跟你说不清 我要抓紧把这周的活干完 再来扯淡
<onlylove> 去看下液压原理去……好好重新理解下……
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋 LTS内核的信息哪里能看到
<freeflying> adam8157: 只有Greg自己的blog上嘛
<freeflying> 吗
<^kk^> freeflying: 什么样的信息?
<onlylove> 液压系统的执行元件（液压缸和液压马达）的作用是将液体的压力能转换为机械能
<onlylove> 哪里提到大头小头了……
<^kk^> freeflying: 如果是patchset的话, 有lts的邮件列表的.
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你初中物理肯定蒙混过关的 在讲杠杆原理时候还提到液压了
<freeflying> ^kk^: 有roadmap之类的不
<^kk^> freeflying: 没见过. 可能没有吧...
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 初中物理会讲这个？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 用杠杆原理的 肯定有一边是省力费距离 另一边是费力省距离 一般省力的机械多半是小头这边 省距离的多半是大头那边
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 可是液压是用压力的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 杠杆原理 初中怎么不讲呢 好在初中没分科 我还学了点东西
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 诶 我去找来给你看
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 赶紧的
<October22> 别有用心啊
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 找到了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 具体的计算叫 帕斯卡定律 不过这个是杠杆原理的一个推广
<freeflying> ^kk^: 他不是说要每年选一个LTS的版本吗，今年呢
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: http://code.bulix.org/aqbbt9-85990
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你看 是我说的大头小头吧
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 老实说，我上学的时候没学帕斯卡定律，那时候没那内容
<yunfan_chrome> 那个水压的估计不是封闭的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 这是流体力学的东西
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不大可能吧 这个是经典力学的东西
<^kk^> freeflying: 这个, 不知道lts的list会不会讨论, 反正今年的还没出来...
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你初中给你讲空气动力学和流体力学？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 别闹
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 会提到啊 初中物理教材上就有提到 伯努利方程啊 虽然我不知道具体怎么算 至少知道了飞机升力来自哪里了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 液压有用大头的有用小头的，就算是杠杆，也有省力的和费力的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 当然 省力就费距离呗
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 伯努力方程，求放过，我初中真的没学过
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 是教材上小字的部分 我从小就喜欢这种东西
<yunfan_chrome> 初中我化学也不错 上高中就完蛋了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我向你保证，我教材没那小字
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我的教材还是32开本
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 现在都大16开了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 大家教材不一样也很正常 我是华东区
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我华北的
<^kk^> 不是, 人教, 苏教之类的?
<^kk^> 怎么还有华北这一伙?
<onlylove> ^kk^: 苏教是哪里，没听过
<yunfan_chrome> 苏联教材？
<^kk^> onlylove: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1323049.htm
<^kk^> 江苏嘛
<^k^> ^kk^: ⇪ 苏教版_百度百科
 * ^kk^ 善用百度百科, 耶
<onlylove> ^kk^: 苏教版是后来的
<onlylove> ^kk^: 我上学的时候，人教版都是新教材
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我家54制，和别的地区的63不一样
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那是不一样 我上上届貌似还是54的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 现在好像不分了？不清楚，家里没小孩上学了，上学的都考大学了
<yunfan_chrome> http://wenku.baidu.com/view/48d2dad233d4b14e8524685f.html  onlylove 第七页 液压杠杆
<^k^> yunfan_chrome: ⇪ 液压基础知识上_百度文库
<yunfan_chrome> 日本人还真有意思 还培训这种基础原理
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 力矩平衡，我上学的时候，都讲的机械杠杆，没讲液压杠杆，杠杆是最基本机械结构之一
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 诶 为了考试 各种刁钻应用都会提啊
<yunfan_chrome> 而且我上初中还是好学的人 :]
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 经典力学，只要知道F=ma就好
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/304390 据说他被抓了。
<yunfan_chrome> 其实我很奇怪 为何初中物理不提提那些机械
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 直到高中电学知识，电子在电场和磁场受力，还是用经典力学分析的
<yunfan_chrome> 高中有提电学 刚好对应现代的
<yunfan_chrome> 初中难道不应对应下近代么
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你问写教材的那些人去，人只管考试
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 恩 最讨厌高中教育 纯粹是为了应付高考
<^kk^> 现代物理学 == 量子物理学  高中电学是经典物理学范畴的
<yunfan_chrome> 几乎不教人真正的知识 只有各种怎么混分的技巧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • -bash: apt-get:: command not found http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457600 您好， 因为VPS上是Ubuntu12 mini版本，无论装什么都没有，之前用centos比较多，Ubuntu没用过，可是apt-get都不能用，若大家能帮忙指点下，将不甚感激。。 -bash: apt-get:: command not found sudo: aptitude: command not found 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 zhaorong65 — 2014-04-08 13:31
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 亏你学文的，你高中就没学点啥？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我讨厌历史和政治，所以学的理科
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 没 就自学了编程 走上了如今这条黑路
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我喜欢历史和物理
<yunfan_chrome> 你叫我怎么选
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 貌似地理是文科的
<yunfan_chrome> 是的
<yunfan_chrome> 人文地理我还不错
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我觉得地理能学点东西吧
<yunfan_chrome> 也就那么点东西呗
<yunfan_chrome> 气候 季风 不过好歹知道方位这种东西
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 物理也就那么点，还有不少是被证明过时了的
<yunfan_chrome> 你跟我扯国家 我都能扯一通
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 然后还要拿这些考试
<nyfair> 你们这群学理科的弱暴了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不是 关键是我们不学啊 高二就文科了
<yunfan_chrome> 哪里有物理学
<yunfan_chrome> 高中化学配平讨厌 不过生物更讨厌
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我和你说物理是怎么回事，好歹地理那些是对的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 化学和生物还好
<yunfan_chrome> 现在想起来 dna不就是4进制编码嘛 当时怎么不开窍
<yunfan_chrome> 就当他是 ECDA好了
<onlylove> nyfair: 文科高大上，来和我扯下古诗词？
<nyfair> 来战！
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 化学那个配平完全不跟你说道理 就是要你背规律
<onlylove> nyfair: 从先秦，到二十四史
<yunfan_chrome> 可是现在我看了费曼那个讲义 他就告诉你道理了
<yunfan_chrome> 跟外层电子排列有关系
<yunfan_chrome> 而且电子不是只排一层 还分三层的 所以有些电子数不同的 性质却相同
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 道理？我记得就是那啥，唉……忘了，反正我从来不愁那个
<yunfan_chrome> nyfair: 聊聊两晋南北朝？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你是山东的 考考你南燕的首都在哪里
<nyfair> yunfan_chrome: 啥都ok
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 原子核内层一个还是两个平衡，再外一层8个，再外忘了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 2 4 6还是2 4 8来着
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 南燕？南北朝？
<^kk^> onlylove: 泡利不相容. 反常塞尔曼效应.
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 嘿嘿 两晋南北朝嘛
<nyfair> yunfan_chrome: 我猜你除了google没多少干货
<yunfan_chrome> nyfair: 我是正宗学文的 :]
<^kk^> yunfan: 2 8 8 16 >
<^kk^> ?
<yunfan_chrome> ^k^: 恩 这个能解释不少东西 你说他要是化学上用小字解释下这东西 我当时就开窍了
<yunfan_chrome> 说不定就学理了
<^k^> yunfan_chrome, 我不跟着你的理由。  13:44
<^kk^> yunfan_chrome: 对.
<yunfan_chrome> 昨天还在wiki上了解了各向异性这种东西的原理
<nyfair> yunfan: 高中选文科也算学文？你大学什么专业
<yunfan_chrome> 大学是媒介经营管理
<onlylove> 历史不好
<yunfan_chrome> 我喜欢历史 最近还在读晋书
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 当时就那么配的啊，你们老师怎么给你讲的
 * ^kk^ <- 傻, 只能看最简单的大白话科普书.
<imtxc> 啥，你们都在说啥
<nyfair> yunfan_chrome: 对司马氏的执政有啥感想
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 老师只给表 和计算公式 和特例
<^kk^> imtxc: 他们在说泡利不相容
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 让你们老师去死
<yunfan_chrome> nyfair: 没感想 还没看完呢
<nyfair> 胞嘧啶
<imtxc> ^kk^: http://newbbs.fengniao.com/3235375.html 土豪的相机真牛
<yunfan_chrome> 中国教育都是精英选拔 我们这些普通人就倒霉了
<^kk^> imtxc: 哦, 哈苏
<imtxc> 这土豪
<imtxc> 旁边居然没有绿茶妹妹帮忙背相机，真是土豪界的良心啊
<yunfan_chrome> ^kk^: 看了下 现在的高中化学貌似也有提 但是是高二 额
<yunfan_chrome> 那时候老子已经不学了
<yunfan_chrome> 都让高一给恶心了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我记得我高中老师肯定讲过原子结构
<^kk^> yunfan_chrome: 那时候管不了这么多. 都是3 8 3 2 4这样直接背下来了.
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 初中也讲过
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 初中绝对没讲过 我初中化学净抄些爆炸物方程了
<^kk^> yunfan_chrome: 反倒是看科普书的时候, 还动脑子想一下. 不过我比较傻, 科普书只能看最简单的.
<yunfan_chrome> 小本子还在我家里 额
<yunfan_chrome> 当时对消基化学特别兴奋
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 爆炸物？三硝基甲苯？还是硝化甘油
<yunfan_chrome> 化肥
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 化肥那个 还有高锰酸钾的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 或者王水啥的？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 王水材料不好搞
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我老师肯定讲过电子层排列
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不一样地区，老师和教材都不一样……
<yunfan_chrome> 硫酸去蓄电池厂搞 盐酸就不知道怎么搞了 自己做怕氯气泄露挂掉
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 傻了吧，王水是硝酸和盐酸
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我确定我初中时候没有 当时我初中化学老师特别喜欢我
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那就是记错了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你们老师二呗
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 有简单办法不教
<yunfan_chrome> ^kk^: 教材本应该比科普还要好 结果搞得这么糟糕 这些编教材的都应该枪毙
<yunfan_chrome> 自己编不出来 翻译国外的也行啊
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 教材如此 有何办法
<yunfan_chrome> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E5%9F%BA%E6%80%81%E5%8E%9F%E5%AD%90%E7%94%B5%E5%AD%90%E7%BB%84%E6%80%81%E5%88%97%E8%A1%A8   onlylove  应该在教材上放个这个地址的二维码 学生扫一下就过去了解了 呵呵
<alvin_rx1> Title: 基态原子电子组态列表 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书 (@ wikipedia.org)
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你赢了，我上学的时候还没二维码
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我上学时候也没有 我说的是现在 我们已经老了 废了 要紧的是拯救现在的学生
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 这东西，需要扫过去么，直接印刷，然后附在教材上不就完了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 就像元素周期表一样
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那样教材就厚了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 因为又不是这一个知识点
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 厚毛线……还是你们老师和教材不给力
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我还以为配平多大事情……
<yunfan_chrome> 关键是用这种方法 告诉学生有这么个东西 如果你感兴趣 就去看 没兴趣 也没必要占用版面
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 老师要求不了 教材可以标准化 得做高要求
<imtxc> ^kk^: 不知道这豪还需要背三脚架的不
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 这种好事，出版社会毫不犹豫的在自己网站上放的
<yunfan_chrome> 数学也是 我高一那个数学老师 是合肥的
<^kk^> imtxc: 司机 + 背三脚架, 一个人搞定了
<yunfan_chrome> 上课那方言我听不明白
<yunfan_chrome> 他又很捉急
<imtxc> ^kk^: 没有啊，你看后面的图，有个妹子是专门换镜头的啊。。。。
<yunfan_chrome> 所以我上数学课都是带两张大纸 在那练书法 onlylove
<nyfair> 配平不就是解多元一次其次方程的通解么，我化学学得少，你们不要骗我
<nyfair> 有机化学这天坑
<onlylove> nyfair: 亲，初中和高中讲的是无机化学的配平
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 是的 无机的
<yunfan_chrome> bb规律太多了
<yunfan_chrome> 生物更是天坑 额
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 生物有毛天坑的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不就是孟德尔遗传么
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我笨 这个解释还行不？
<yunfan_chrome> 拗口的那些名字我背不下来的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你这个不是借口，就像我不喜欢数学，所以觉得数学是天坑一样
<yunfan_chrome> 做成跟变量名一样我倒是可以
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你只是不喜欢而已
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我不喜欢大部分
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 其实上课数学老师讲的那些都简单，我也都会，但是考试就是不及格
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 就这样，不喜欢，仅此而已
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39044
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | BASIC语言诞生五十周年
<nyfair> basic语言我好像会
<nyfair> 10 cls
<nyfair> 20 print "xxoo"
<nyfair> 30 goto 10086
<nyfair> 10080 end
<nyfair> 这样？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39042
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | OpenSSL严重bug允许攻击者读取64k内存，Debian半小时修复
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不是 是因为现代教育强迫你全面发展
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 可能有些分支你就是牛逼 有些却不行
<nyfair> 我问个问题，为什么大便要替开源软件擦屁股？
<onlylove> 这么严重，看来需要更新系统了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 尽管都是一个学科 但是其实联系未必大 比如数论跟几何有个毛关系 可是你考试的总分是这两个的按比例加起来的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 这样 你就吃亏了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 可是我喜欢的东西都是数学做基础的，我却不喜欢数学（其实也不是不喜欢，很多数学谜团很有意思，但是不喜欢计算）
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 比方说421数学黑洞
<onlylove> nyfair: debian自己就是开源软件
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 根本就是分科太粗的缘故
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是debian也没必要插手openssl吧
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不是的……我只喜欢结论，不喜欢过程
<meng> 为什么我在gnome ubuntu上装ia32-libs必须先synaptic而mint就不用？？
<onlylove> nyfair: debian修的是自己包里面的openssl
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 集体主义只不过是暴政的外衣。——莱辛 
<onlylove> nyfair: openssl是openbsd的东西貌似
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 许多小问题的结论 是 求解大问题的一个过程
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是它完全可以说这是openssl那群傻X干的破事，有问题找他们，老子是无辜的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 所以看到电路里面电势平衡啥的，又是拉普拉斯变化又是z变换的，超级恶心
<nyfair> onlylove: 花一堆精力干的又不是自己的份内事，何苦？
<onlylove> nyfair: 有本事你不用，自己弄一个出来
<nyfair> onlylove: 我没本事，老老实实用openssl呗
<onlylove> nyfair: 那就别抱怨，赶紧修好bug
<nyfair> onlylove: 貌似还有gnutls可用？
<onlylove> nyfair: 让更多不会修的，更多服务器安全起来
<onlylove> nyfair: gnutls不是前几天有个goto的bug么
<nyfair> onlylove: 问题是我要是openssl的人，我就想这群鸟人真无聊，干这种事就好像昭示自己很NB openssl很sx一样
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 说到这些 我要吐槽 这些搞加密的工具 没一个是好用的
<yunfan_chrome> 都挺折腾 而且经常难搜到实现细节
<onlylove> nyfair: 你看全文没，fedora也有权宜的解决方案
<yunfan_chrome> 除非你成了圈里人
<nyfair> onlylove: mailgroup里发个patch大家都好说话，何必这么得罪人
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果你真的等上游修，怕是黄瓜菜都凉了
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是，就这个patch成新闻了
<yunfan_chrome> 我觉得应该尽量普及这种原理 形成一个规范 然后各人自己实现自己的
<yunfan_chrome> 这才是真正有意义的
<nyfair> onlylove: 那也是上游的事情，我修了闹出更大的问题黑锅谁来背？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: openssl不是有个nsa的东西故意实现不正常
<yunfan_chrome> 就像rsa这样 你原理很屌 结果关键地方放水就完蛋了
<onlylove> nyfair: 你咯
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我就是说那个呢
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以修个屁啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 修不好你修个毛
<onlylove> nyfair: 没有金刚钻，不揽瓷器活
<nyfair> onlylove: 有了金刚钻就不干活了，挂名领津贴
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我记得上学看过md5的source，那里面那一堆0x*****，好几页
<onlylove> nyfair: debian那边没津贴
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 恩 总结起来就是一句话 it works
<yunfan_chrome> 但是你不知道why it works
<nyfair> onlylove: 你信？debian都基金会了一堆人给捐助
<onlylove> nyfair: 没捐助，debian就活不下去，没人开发
<nyfair> onlylove: 所以怎么可能没
<onlylove> nyfair: debian是非商业的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要有能力全职开发debian，那些钱就有你的份
<nyfair> onlylove: 这里涉及到个问题我想请教下
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥问题，如果我不知道，我会拒绝回答
<meng> 请问你们都是什么职业，不上班么？
<nyfair> onlylove: 前段时间那个humble的游戏包里卖的游戏有个选项，说购买的钱可以用于资助开源的游戏引擎，这点钱最后给谁了？
<meng> 我是学生，快毕业了～
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道
<nyfair> onlylove: 如果我贡献过代码，我是不是有正当理由问他们要？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不知道，我觉得看贡献程度，如果你贡献很大，当然可以要
<nyfair> 那我是不是可以发帖这么说，中国人别买那个，钱直接支付宝给我。我给你们全套游戏的下载链接
<nyfair> 很多人没paypal，钱给那种代购还不如给我
<yunfan_chrome> nyfair: 总之不是给你
<nyfair> yunfan_chrome: 所以不爽啊
<yunfan_chrome> 赶紧跳槽去chrome
<onlylove> nyfair: 那样不可以
<nyfair> onlylove: 那就奇怪了，钱给开发者我还认可，但是送给humble和代购这种中间商算啥？
<eexpress> Cherrot Luo 是谁。 imtxc
<imtxc> eexpress: 是兔子啊
<imtxc> 裸兔子
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 什么游戏用手柄玩好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457601 什么游戏用手柄玩好？ 随手买了个手柄，发现很多没用，不过有好多按键啊。以前30元买两个简单小手柄的日子已去。 大多 Platformer 都可以用的样子——一些线性射击游戏也行 OpenClonk 可能行 SuperTux 行
<^k^>  ─> SuperTuxkart 行 - 不过不如方向盘，摇杆 什么还有什么。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2014-04-08 14:21
<imtxc> maplebeats 的好机油
<onlylove> nyfair: 开发者很多，如果你给一个人钱，其他不给，会有分配问题，所以要给公共账户
<nyfair> onlylove: 那不还有分配问题？
<eexpress> imtxc: 哦。
<nyfair> onlylove: 事实上我已经这么干了。我要是不干自然是一分钱拿不到，虽然我只贡献了一个patch而已
<nyfair> onlylove: 争取自己该争取的，这是我的原则
<onlylove> nyfair: 但是你给人全部下载链接，就损害其他人的利益了，这就是你的不对了
<onlylove> nyfair: 所以就是折中的方案
<nyfair> onlylove: 我损害谁了？本来就是花1美分就能下载的，最终结果有区别？
<onlylove> nyfair: 算了，不和你扯，和你讲理的时候你从来不顾及其他人
<nyfair> onlylove: http://gamux.org/，瞧瞧这网站，难道不更过份？
<imtxc> eexpress: 你的gtalk下线了？我在bitlbee 里面看不到你了，话说你的gtalk 也是实名的啊?
<nyfair> onlylove: 可是这网站在天朝linux社区里名声好的很
<eexpress> imtxc: 不是吧。话说google那破名字政策，很bt的。不好如何改。
<adam8157> imtxc: 他换email了
<imtxc> adam8157: 我用 bitlbee 经常找不到一些联系人，google 的这个不懂，有的在 hangout 里面能看到，有的在gtalk里面能看到
<adam8157> 呵呵
<eexpress> 记得bitlbee没啥bug啊
<imtxc> eexpress: 看到没有，真名暴露了吧
<eexpress> 看啥。url呢？
<eexpress> 要我自己去找？@@
<wzssyqa> eexpress 号
<imtxc> eexpress: email 你了啊
<imtxc> eexpress: eexpass
<imtxc> eexpss
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 文件无缘无故丢失怎么回事儿？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457602 机器里面win7-Ubuntu双系统，昨天在Ubuntu下了好几部电影，放在自己建的temp/MOVIES文件夹里面，中间也切换过win7系统，今天一登录，发现MOVIES文件夹和4部电影 影子都没了，谁知道怎么回事吗？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 jinchizhe — 2014-04-08 14:39
<eexpress> imtxc: 你这网站看的嘛。
<imtxc> eexpress: 对啊
<eexpress> 好吧。我在寻思改啥名。还没想好。
<imtxc> 应该是 G+ 里面的？
<adam8157> eexpress: ......
<adam8157> ee -> everything else
<eexpress> 一定要拆开成2个部分。 adam 8157
<eexpress> everyone earse?
 * adam8157 现在的鞋子真贵啊
<onlylove> 这破网，一直掉……
<eexpress> 电视购物，298 3双。 adam8157
<onlylove> http://windows.microsoft.com/zh-cn/windows/end-support-help?ocid=xp_eos_client
<onlylove> 今天收到这个了
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> ^k^: 傻k和傻kk
<^k^> onlylove, No I am kk .\n\n\n\n  14:59
<onlylove> 靠，傻kk跑了还是换名了 imtxc
<imtxc> onlylove: 掉线了
<onlylove> 下班前去启动下机器，把debian base装好
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39047
<onlylove> 靠，okcupid的CEO
<onlylove> mozilla真倒霉
<adam8157> freeflying: kernel.org ....
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥
<adam8157> freeflying: "LTS内核的信息哪里能看到"  我才看到留言
<onlylove> 下线，搞系统去
<adam8157> imtxc: 你们这些不正经填名字的
<imtxc> gtalk 里面有俩不认识的，怎么也删不掉，删了过两天又冒出来了
<adam8157> imtxc: pidgin可以从对方列表里删除自己
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋你也没啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我是正经写的
<imtxc> adam8157: 至少比你的强啊
<freeflying> Adam Lee？
<imtxc> adam8157: 你是 Unknown...
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 嗯, 不过加注失败了, 我朝官老爷惹不起
<freeflying> adam8157: haha
<imtxc> http://service.bj.10086.cn/phone/simcard/gotone_random.html
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 网上选号
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总忙什么呢?
<imtxc> 全是些4字的号码。。。
 * adam8157 表示我的活儿被block了
<freeflying> adam8157: 研究LTS
<adam8157> freeflying: 赛高
 * adam8157 跟maintainer答应了backport到stable, 但是, 懒得
<freeflying> adam8157: 毛
<freeflying> adam8157: 开源的东西就是不靠谱
<adam8157> freeflying: 看怎么做, 你要greg做出整个rh团队级别的stable tree, 没可能啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 开源的迭代都不错, 但是stable都渣
<freeflying> adam8157: 只看Greg的LTS
<adam8157> freeflying: 质量差太多了
<freeflying> adam8157: 这哥们说要每年搞个LTS， 这都4月，还没出来
<adam8157> freeflying: longterm: 3.12.17
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕在看什么水晶鞋？
<adam8157> freeflying: kernel的longterm就是greg在维护啊亲
<adam8157> nyfair: 买双休闲鞋子而已, 现在脚上的超轻鞋特舒服, 但是磨出了洞......  nnnnd 才一年啊, 被各种鄙视
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥啊， LTS不是greg在搞得那套吗
<adam8157> freeflying: lts就是longterm啊.......
<freeflying> adam8157: long term stable
<adam8157> freeflying: www.kernel.org 你看那几个longterm就是了
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<adam8157> freeflying: 就是stable tree嘛
<freeflying> adam8157: http://www.kroah.com/log/blog/2013/08/04/longterm-kernel-3-dot-10/
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<adam8157> freeflying: 3.10的lts都longterm: 3.10.36了, 小版本号36啊 你还说别人没搞
<adam8157> freeflying: Documentation/stable_kernel_rules.txt
<adam8157> freeflying: 每年一个longterm, 每个维护两年
<adam8157> freeflying: 聘我去当顾问吧猴总
 * nyfair 最近写了个小程序，这玩意直接读取名字里带中文的很正常。然后又用qt5写了个gui，结果这gui读不了名字里带汉字的文件，你们觉得是什么原因？
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> adam8157: 菊苣
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我笔记本上面的读卡器, 驱动是哪个ko呀?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 你笔记本.... 问我
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你笔记本也一样
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不是特定笔记本...
<imtxc> 你们不是同一个笔记本么
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对呀.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 李老板傻的?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: sdhci-pci
<freeflying> adam8157: 他去年选得3.10,今年不应该是有个新的大版本号了嘛
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 说不定他换了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 这是个general的driver
 * imtxc 出一个 tf 卡。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我的几百行patch就是给它的, 必须熟
<freeflying> adam8157: 要不要来我们这边跟人maintainers们pk啊
<adam8157> imtxc: lol
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 所以问你嘛~
<adam8157> freeflying: pk不过
<adam8157> freeflying: 今年也会选, 猜是3.14 =,=
<adam8157> freeflying: 3.10 3.12 3.14的节奏
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 国砖对tf卡的兼容性弱到爆
<freeflying> adam8157: 这活貌似下载就他一人在干啊
<imtxc> 已经买了两张卡不能识别了
<zenNamaste> 我猜3.14.
<adam8157> freeflying: 不, 其实主要靠submitter和maintainer去Cc stable
<adam8157> freeflying: greg写了几个脚本去抓而已
<freeflying> adam8157: 所以就是连测试都没得了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 会放出patch列表, 等人review
<adam8157> freeflying: 测个毛试啊, 哪有那资源和人月. 就是cve和看起来觉得蛮重要的fix和小修正就扔stable而已
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 其实也就是让写patch的人或者各个组件的maintainer看一眼.
<adam8157> freeflying: zenNamaste 会通知一下扔stable, 没人反对就push了
<freeflying> adam8157: 哎， 相比还是要用RHEL啊，尼玛连贵司的东西都没测试
<adam8157> freeflying: 我司SRU必须测试的!!! 不要诋毁
<adam8157> freeflying: 不过真心和RHEL差十条街
<freeflying> adam8157:  lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 我才从贵司出来不到2月啊
<adam8157> freeflying: RHEL的kernel真心赞
<freeflying> adam8157: 帽帽在融科的一票测试不是白给的 (虽然大家的workload都不高）
<adam8157> freeflying: 还有捷克
<mk3548208> adam8157, 与一般linux内核有何不同
<adam8157> mk3548208: 各种好
<mk3548208> adam8157, 比如说
<adam8157> mk3548208: 稳定, bug少, performance好, feature被backport
<mk3548208> adam8157, 特点被backport这个应该说是为了兼容，但我觉得原生内核自带更好
<freeflying> mk3548208: 你以为linus的tree靠谱啊
<adam8157> mk3548208: 总之投入了那么多人力物力不是玩儿的, 比mainline好太多了
<mk3548208> adam8157, 其实我觉得微软更靠谱
<adam8157> mk3548208: 这点我同意
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 看到ubuntu终于有亲切的感觉了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457604 第一次接触ubuntu是在大学，当时在上大二，在学校也不想好好听课，没心境，就折腾linux了，去找排名，然后就开始折腾ubuntu了。 一开始总是纠结用哪个发行版，然后就折腾系统安装，多系统安装，
<^k^>  ─> 并存等等没啥意义的东西，装完了也不知道干什么，说是觉得不错那是骗自己，肯定是觉得不如windows方便。自己装了双系统，但是开ubun …
<mk3548208> adam8157, 我想用微软的Hyper-v server虚拟linux，你说真的免费吗？
<adam8157> mk3548208: 不清楚诶
<mk3548208> adam8157, 微软说是免费的，如果对于企业我估计是免费的
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥时候把你的ubuntu phone借我们耍耍啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我还没等到呢
<jiero> adam8157: 当妈，新人领 1500 积分怎么搞？
 * jiero 摸摸 eexpress 
<imtxc> jiero: 来，加你gtalk
<jiero> imtxc: 我。就是邮箱。
<imtxc> jiero: jiero?
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你不知道么。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 我没发过邮件给你啊
<jiero> imtxc: 你 google jiero gmail.com 就找到了。。。
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<adam8157> jiero: checking
<jiero> imt
<jiero> imtxc: 不过我没用啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 好吧，那不加了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我是无用的废柴
<imtxc> 我了个去，他怎么了
<onlylove> imtxc: 发生了啥，刚装好basesystem回来
<archl> onlylove: 灭火
<onlylove> archl: 灭火？哪里着了
<archl> onlylove: 怒火
<archl> 打头！
<imtxc> archl: ....
<onlylove> imtxc: 我司的破烂网络，NND装个debian的base都那么慢
<onlylove> archl: 唉，撞墙
<archl> 。。。。
<eexpress> onlylove: 啥司
<eexpress> 棉花墙壁？
<onlylove> eexpress: vmware
<eexpress> 额
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 在Ubuntu 上用GoAgent http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457605 这标题个有点大。 #### 1 下载 ### 下载goagent3.0 https://nodeload.github.com/goagent/goa ... cy.zip/3.0 或者直接去 作者 github主页去弄 https://github.com/goagent/goagent/ ### 2 部署 ### 部署gae服务端环境 部署 goagent 申请Google Appengine并
<eexpress> 难怪vmware的网络设置，一直蛋疼的。
<adam8157> archl: call 4008205555 我也不知道诶
<onlylove> eexpress: 唉，网速一会儿xB一会儿200KB，受不了
<archl> adam8157: 我严重鄙视招行的网页设计。。。
<onlylove> eexpress: 如果一直200K的速度也就忍了
<eexpress> 可怜。和我家的一样。。 onlylove
<adam8157> =,=
<eexpress> ubuntuone-launch 在今天更新后，已经不启动了。
<archl> onlylove:  我的网络，除了下载之外，其他绝对到不了 800kb
<adam8157> eexpress: 嘿嘿
<onlylove> archl: 我这边最快2M
<eexpress> 看到几个conflict目录。草，我的git仓库丢了一个
<eexpress> adam8157: 坏蛋。你干的好事。
<onlylove> adam8157: 赶紧赔数据
<onlylove> adam8157: 神的git仓库
<eexpress> adam8157: 欠我5餐饭。记住了。
<eexpress> onlylove: 作证。到时候邀请你搓几顿。
<onlylove> eexpress: 嗯，我如果去张家界，你当导游就行
<imtxc> archl: ..
<imtxc> archl: 你申请的什么卡
<archl> onlylove: 哦。这里限制啊，只有用了电信的手机才能达到 20M 光纤入户
<eexpress> 张家界，，爬死人的。不去
<archl> imtxc:  young
<archl> eexpress: 赶紧发明爬楼机器人，给你和 MeaCu1pa 用
<eexpress> archl: 有这种规定？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39048
<archl> eexpress: 我这里是这样。
<onlylove> eexpress: 绑定促销的
<archl> eexpress: 如果不是协议用户，最多 10M
<eexpress> 太直白了。
<eexpress> 可以告垄断不
<archl> eexpress: 不可以，政府支持垄断
<archl> eexpress: 垄断好管
<eexpress> 那个政府敢出来说支持？
<adam8157> eexpress: 和我无关啊....
<eexpress> adam8157: c家的人。你认了吧。
<archl> eexpress: 不用明示，背地里就行了
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 不当kk了？
<archl> eexpress: 意识要统一
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 有时间了, 就当.
<zenNamaste> 我擦, adam不在
<eexpress> archl: 意识再统一，那乐乐要当权了。
<archl> eexpress: 。。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 在呀, 为啥没补全出来你...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: suse好玩吗?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 渣emacs
<onlylove> zenNamaste: kk个破bot，一直lag，经常timeout,以后你帮他取title吧
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我给的联系方式
<archl> zenNamaste   竟然无法补齐你。。。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 赞.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好玩吗?
<imtxc> archl: young 领不了的
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 傻速来, 技术差, 闲的蛋疼, 离你家近
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 累了, 最近. efi/mm/pm/kpatch
<imtxc> archl: 1500 有要求的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没有合适的开发岗位.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 不然毫不纠结.
<eexpress> 额。为啥suse了？
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 要是真的傻速来, 那很赞.
<archl> imtxc: 什么要求，连续每月刷上限刷15个月？
<imtxc> archl: 你的young卡本来就不支持
<imtxc> archl: 必须是标准卡跟和卡
<archl> imtxc: 有银行卡啊。
<imtxc> archl: 还得是银联单币的
<archl> imtxc: 那就是 招行混蛋的宣传规划。。。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 是这样
<zenNamaste> adam8157: rh不肯给钱呀
<imtxc> archl: young 卡有自己的活动啊
<eexpress> 捋羊毛？
<archl> imtxc: 刷刷刷。。。
<imtxc> archl: lol
<archl> imtxc: 买啥东西。没想要的。
<imtxc> archl: 那就别刷啊
<imtxc> archl: 总不能为了刷来刷么
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 我啥都不知道, 不要在这频道黑rh
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lol~
<archl> imtxc: 那个好无聊。。。信用卡。。。
<imtxc> ...
<archl> imtxc: 晚上和小姑娘们打球。
<imtxc> 们？
<archl> imtxc: 呃是啊。
<imtxc> op们踢了
<imtxc> 踢了 archl 吧
<archl> imtxc: 。。。为啥。
<imtxc> 禁止炫耀的
<archl> imtxc: 结果大概是我又把她们放一边去和比较厉害的打球了。。。
<imtxc> 那就更该t
<onlylove> t掉炫耀的
<archl> imtxc: 。。。快吃掉你的便当
<archl> onlylove: mac 下如何设置成linux的文字渲染？
<onlylove> archl: 不关心那个……
<archl> maplebeats:  mba 看起来文字比较糟糕
<archl> maplebeats:  mac 下如何设置成 linux 的文字渲染？
<maplebeats> archl: 壕
<maplebeats> archl: 装一个linux就好了
<archl> maplebeats: ? 不是我的电脑。
<archl> maplebeats:  再说 6000多的电脑不算壕。
<archl> maplebeats:  你才是万元户
<archl> maplebeats: 现金买车
<archl> maplebeats: 我去深圳的时候你载我吧。
<zenNamaste> s/è½½/å®°/
<archl> zenNamaste: 。。。
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 初学者求问gcc怎么用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457608 我在桌面用gedit写了一个简单的hello world 并且改成了。c的格式 然后在命令行里面怎么编译？ 我之前按网上的一些命令敲了 可是找不到路径 然后我打开那个文件的属性找了路径 可是gcc还是显示找不到路径。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 dai3303 — 2014-04-08 16:53
<onlylove> maplebeats: 土豪，买车就变四万元户了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 然后需要买油，保养，等等
<onlylove> maplebeats: 如果是在帝都，你还得摇号
<archl> maplebeats: 还有，要买房车才够壕
<sjd_zeus> smart里玩车震才算壕
<Niac> 土豪不都是游艇炫富的吗
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 把uefi的资料共享给我学学
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 就一个SPEC
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 别的资料, 我都没看过
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 牛牛啊, 直接spec
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 没tm别的资料呀
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好多讲协议的, 不用看
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 就看看boot / runtime service
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 牛牛
<zenNamaste> adam8157: boot manager之类的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 别...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 没一个讲大概原理的?
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我没遇到过. mjg的博客?
 * adam8157 好像牛牛是丁丁的意思
<zenNamaste> adam8157: .. .. .. ..
<maplebeats> adam8157: 两个账户同时使用一个uid 0.那这两个用户都变成root权限了对吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: 是, 其实就是看uid, 名字是啥无所谓
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我还看了uefi的archwiki
<maplebeats> adam8157: 那sudo的主健使用的是账户名。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 主健?
<adam8157> maplebeats: 方便而已
<maplebeats> adam8157: 在/etc/sudoers指定的是账户名呀，那我里面写的root可以用sudo ，另一个相同uid的账户用不了。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: root用sudo.............
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你要相信那堆2B开发什么事做不出来
<adam8157> maplebeats: sudo看用户名, 到最后权限鉴权只看uid啊
<maplebeats> adam8157: 而且用户组也必须得加入sudoers才能用sudo吗？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不用
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我这边的表现是这样子的啊。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 加到sudo组就不用单独设置而已吧
 * adam8157 哦? 我不知道....
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我有个admin账号，和root只有gid不一样，用不了sudo
<maplebeats> adam8157: 最奇怪的是。。。有些机器可以- -
<adam8157> .. .. ..
<maplebeats> adam8157: 怎么临时清空环境变量
<adam8157> maplebeats: bash
<adam8157> maplebeats: 哦 稍等
<adam8157> maplebeats: 对, 执行bash
<happyaron> 貌似搜狗输入法可以在1204上跑。
<adam8157> happyaron: 和别的程序耦合很多? 还挑版本?
<adam8157> happyaron: 请兼容debian
<happyaron> adam8157: 主要是Qt版本
<happyaron> adam8157: 在做。
<adam8157> happyaron: 摸摸
<happyaron> adam8157: 人家不是支持皮肤么
<adam8157> happyaron: 我不要皮肤.....
<happyaron> adam8157: 不要皮肤可能不行啦。
<adam8157> happyaron: 必须要啊还?
<happyaron> adam8157: 暂时引擎和皮肤是解耦的，但可能会故意关联啊。
<happyaron> 这个还不知道最后怎么决定呢。
<adam8157> happyaron: 这样...
<maplebeats> adam8157: sudo还会读环境变量啊，我了个去
<happyaron> adam8157: 没事，皮肤质量说的过去。
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你的sudo结合了pam?
<happyaron> adam8157: 比fcitx自己的好。
<happyaron> :)
<adam8157> happyaron: 怕不稳定而已
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯，稳定性确实稍差一点点。
<happyaron> 在修，看看最近修得怎样吧。
<adam8157> happyaron: 那天听j**y和f**ong吐槽, 我很担心
<zenNamaste> 2 aur/fcitx-sogoupinyin 0.0.4-1 (37)
<zenNamaste>     Fcitx wrapper for Sogou Pinyin,thinks to Sougou   happyaron 是这货吗?
<zenNamaste> thinks to sougou 是什么意思?
<happyaron> adam8157: 哈哈，其实没那么悲剧
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不是那东西
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 那个是deepin的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> openssl 有严重bug
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 你们说的是? Sougou自己的?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: yup
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 嗯 正经和我司合作的社区版本, 前些天不是有新闻么
<happyaron> adam8157: 不是社区版本了
<happyaron> adam8157: 官方版本
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 前些天每天加班到夜里三点, 没时间看新闻呀
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我擦, 赞.
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 好牛逼
<adam8157> 哦 说错了, 我的意思是公开给社区的官方版本
<CyrusYzGTt> http://drops.wooyun.org/papers/1381
<happyaron> 嗯。
<^k^> ⇪ t: 关于OpenSSL“心脏出血”漏洞的分析 | WooYun知识库
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 那deepin不该哭了?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我头好晕啊。。。我用id命令出来，这个uid=0有时候是root的，有时候是admin的。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 乃现在是啥岗位呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 打杂
<adam8157> maplebeats: 让你这么偏门
<zenNamaste> happyaron: title呢?
<happyaron> 打杂工程师
<maplebeats> adam8157: 就算用普通用户，肯定也会出现这种问题吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: ... 我擦. 直接工程师了.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: level好高.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 高级打杂工程师
<happyaron> zenNamaste: adam8157 是高级
<maplebeats> adam8157: 相同uid的账户，这个uid到底算哪个账户的？我两个机器表现不一致。。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我没级
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 我擦, 直接是高级工程师了? 拜hap
<zenNamaste> happyaron:
<adam8157> happyaron: 别闹, 我也没级
<happyaron> maplebeats: 相同的帐号啊
 * zenNamaste 你们都是搞基
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 高级毛线，我社没有级别
<maplebeats> 助理工程师泪目
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦... ... ...
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 别哭, 我也是
<adam8157> maplebeats: /etc/passwd里第一个?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 要是第一个我就不用纠结了。。我有两个机器，表现不一致。。。
<adam8157> maplebeats: RTFS
 * happyaron giggles
<happyaron> zenNamaste 原来叫啥名来着。。。
<adam8157> happyaron: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=no+zuo+no+die
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<happyaron> ...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我已经跪了，我对比了两个机器的环境变量。。完全一致
<adam8157> maplebeats: 同情你
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<freeflying> happyaron: 哈皮
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕猴总
<maplebeats> adam8157: 哪儿可以找到id的源码
<maplebeats> adam8157: 命令
<happyaron> maplebeats: coreutils
<adam8157> maplebeats: GNU core utilities
<maplebeats> happyaron: centos呢
<adam8157> apt-get source coreutils
<happyaron> maplebeats: 一样
<happyaron> maplebeats: coreutils是gnu的
<nyfair> 在terminal里打算删除 $RECYCLER
<nyfair> 为了省事于是 rm -r $REC*
<nyfair> 喜闻乐见？
<happyaron> nyfair: congrats
<gshmu> 我使用sudo firefox 后 火狐的设置全部重置了。
<gshmu> 谁可以解释下
<nyfair> 所以我不是root党，怕毛
<maplebeats> happyaron: 有这个包，那么源码在哪儿找
<happyaron> maplebeats: 怎么获取srpm不要问我啦。
<imtxc> maplebeats: apt-get source
<happyaron> 虽然猫猫的人在这里占优势，但这里至少还是apt-get的天下。
<happyaron> lol
<maplebeats> 找到了- -
<happyaron> lol
<nyfair> happyaron: 胡说，分明是渣雷下载，双击安装，下一步，把所有默认打勾的都去掉，下一步
<happyaron> nyfair: ...
<nyfair> 这么想想，貌似还是apt-get比较方便
<happyaron> +10086
<chendy>  同学们，ubuntu 上安装什么软件看硬盘的 smart 信息？还有电池信息?
<happyaron> chendy: smartctl
<happyaron> 电池不记得了。
<nyfair> happyaron: 不过这么比较不公平吧，windows上也可以这么来弄个类似的repo，只是没人维护，linux同样也可以弄个要手工安装的流氓软件
<chendy> gui 还是 cmd 啊？
<nyfair> happyaron: 这是屁股决定的不同而不是本质的不同
<happyaron> nyfair: windows 上，各种助手管家什么的，不就做成这样了么。
<nyfair> happyaron: 不是，只是把下载这一步自动化了，安装还是要你手工控制的
<happyaron> 嗯。
<maplebeats> adam8157: output real UID/GID instead of default effective UID/GID
<maplebeats> adam8157: 这是啥意思？
<happyaron> nyfair: 对windows用户来说，找/下软件已经挺麻烦了。
<happyaron> nyfair: mac更跪
<introom> happyaron: mac 哪里跪了？
<maplebeats> uid/gid还分各类啊
<maplebeats> 种类
<happyaron> introom: mac app store 废物啊
<happyaron> introom: 然后也没个助手/管家类的东西帮你下
<adam8157> maplebeats: id - print real and effective user and group IDs
<introom> homebrew不是很好么，，
<nyfair> introom: mac这坑爹玩意，我上周还被坑过，mac grep和gnu grep居然不一样
<nyfair> 不过mac app store节操比google play好多了
<happyaron> nyfair: 那是因为gnu grep牛逼得奇葩
<maplebeats> introom: homebrew不能更新
<introom> bsd grep 不是很正常么
<nyfair> happyaron: 这么牛逼，mac干嘛不直接port过去
<happyaron> introom: bsd grep慢得要死
<happyaron> nyfair: gpl
<nyfair> ...
<happyaron> nyfair: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2010-August/019310.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: why GNU grep is fast
<freeflying> maplebeats: homebrew不是有个update的功能啊
<nyfair> happyaron: 用了gpl的，不开源又没人能认出来
<maplebeats> freeflying: 有么？
<introom> freeflying: 感觉就是全部重装
<freeflying> maplebeats: brew update
<introom> 然后再brew cleanup一泡
<happyaron> nyfair: 不知道了
<maplebeats> 那是更新brew的吧？
<happyaron> nyfair: apple有节操？
<happyaron> freeflying: brew update是更新brew信息吧
<happyaron> freeflying: apt-get update
<maplebeats> 更新自己有什么用啊
<introom> 更新package list
<nyfair> happyaron: 比较级而已，两害相权取其轻，只是谷人希更没节操
<happyaron> :)
<freeflying> maplebeats: upgrade
<introom> oops. 14.04 is coming out soon.
<nyfair> happyaron: 主要是你没节操就没节操，我也不在意，反正我也没啥节操。只是没节操了非要装得很有节操，还扯什么don't be evil，这G婊的牌坊简直无情
<freeflying> happyaron: 帮我问兼职的事情如何了啊
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> nyfair: +1!
<happyaron> freeflying: 没人理我。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 这么悲剧啊
<freeflying> :P
<nyfair> 唉唉，下班下班，回家继续做小黄油卖钱去
 * introom is curious about the so-called xiao-huang-you.
<nyfair> introom: e.g. 冲绳奴隶岛
<introom> heh?
<introom> got it.
<chendy> 12.04 lts 怎么找出 gnome-disk-utility 啊？
<happyaron> chendy: 终端
<introom> nyfair: 搞定以后我想内测一下
<chendy> 哦哦，对
<nyfair> introom: 你确定你取向正常？
<nyfair> introom: 我建议先度娘下再做决定
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • GIMP 剪刀工具，错误的点怎么删除？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457610 貌似只能增加点，如果点错了，该怎么删除这一个点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-04-08 18:24
<introom> "据说有满心期待做好撸管准备的呆丸好青年因为被这个游戏恶心到而产生性功能障碍的" LOL
<chendy> 刚入手的笔记本，磁盘的加电时间3小时，准吗?
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 的双拼能否支持只输入每个字的声母就出词？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457612 举例来说，我输入 hdvx 就出来 活动中心，输入 vhrmghg 就出来 中华人民共和国 搜狗输入法的双拼模式是支持的。 linux 的 fcitx-pinyin, fcitx-sunpinyin,fcitx-rime 的双拼模式都不支持
<^k^>  ─> 。 fcitx-table-cn-ziran 是支持的，但是词库太弱了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 redhatlinux10 — 2014-04-08 19:14
<arch> stackoverflow有结题的选项吗
<ChanSavr> hey
<ChanSavr> where is a good place to go for casual sex in shanghai
<hoxily> ChanSavr: Hi, good evening.
<ChanSavr> hi
<^k^> ChanSavr:点点点.  19:34
<hoxily> ChanSavr: In my option, freenode is not a good place to ask such question.
<ChanSavr> where else can I ask?
<hoxily> ChanSavr: Google or Baidu
<ChanSavr> what do I search?
<hoxily> keywords: casual sex Shanghai
<hoxily> or in Chinese: 上海 一夜情
<ChanSavr> rotfl
<ChanSavr> that's going to be full of prostitutes
<hoxily> LOL
<ChanSavr> I'm looking for someone I can date for a few months
<ChanSavr> serious but knows it's not going to be long term
<ChanSavr> preferably a foreigner.
<hoxily> ChanSavr: are u Chinese?
<ChanSavr> no
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 关于14.04的第三方源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457613 我从13.10升上来的，升级的时候，U把我的第三方源都给禁止了，比如VBOX的，那我现在是把源里的#都去了再改成14.04的版本号，还是要更新源地址呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hometow1 — 2014-04-08 19:43
<hoxily> I recommend gebjgd and jusss in this channel. You may ask them.
<hoxily> ChanSavr: They'll be online at night.
<ChanSavr> lol
<ChanSavr> thanks
<jusss> ?
<jusss> net split>/
<ChanSavr> hey jusss
<ChanSavr> jusss: hoxily recommend I ask you if you could set me up with any girls in shanghai
<ChanSavr> I'm a foreigner and am preferably looking for a foreigner
<jusss> ChanSavr: 你不是天朝的？
<ChanSavr> I'm looking to date for while I'm in Shanghai
<jusss> ChanSavr: 我英语太差，看不懂。。。
<jusss> ChanSavr: 还有 i 现在没在上海
<ChanSavr> oh
<jusss> ChanSavr: 为啥去这个nick?
<ChanSavr> I'm looking to date someone in shanghai
<ChanSavr> can you set me up
<jusss> ChanSavr: leeeee
<ChanSavr> 28 year old model in Shanghai
<jusss> ChanSavr: l5e在上海
<jusss> ChanSavr: 还有个到现在没高清性别的 nyfair
<ChanSavr> I am male
<ChanSavr> looking for a girl
<ChanSavr> preferably middle class
<ChanSavr> not poor
<ChanSavr> upper class is good too
<Freebuilder> 好久没来 IRC 了
<Zesty_> 哦
<maplebeats> 我操，那玩意真的是随机的
<maplebeats> getpwuid这个函数的源码我去哪儿看呢
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 你不会想看他的源码的. 相信我.
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: http://mirror.bjtu.edu.cn/gnu/libc/glibc-2.9.tar.gz
<^k^> zenNamaste: ⇪ application/octet-stream
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 我也不想，但是我已经完全不明白了。。。我自己写了这上函数的测试代码，确实返回不一样的结果。。。
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 如果这样, 问题出在glibc的可能性也不大. 有可能是kernel的bug
<hoxily> jusss: 你在北京了没？
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 我把uid传进去，两个机器出来不一样的结果，好蛋疼
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 发你的环境和测试代码/结果 到lkml试试看吧, cc Oleg
<jusss> hoxily: 没
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 两个机器出不一样的?
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 我以为你一台机器, 多次跑, 结果不一样...
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 最搞笑刚刚有个机器放了两小时。。。输出了不一样的结果- -
<maplebeats> 如果我没记错的话
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: .. .. .. .. .. .. .. for 循环跑一百次, 记录所有的返回值, 看看是不是都是一样的, 在同一台机器上
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 擦，今天更新又把字体改了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457615 今天更新又把字体改了！点阵的，难看，还是之前的好看！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2014-04-08 20:43
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: 我给你看个图
<maplebeats> 怎么传图呢
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: imagebin.org?
<alvin_rx1> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org?)
<hoxily> CVE-2014-0160 http://heartbleed.com/ BUG in OpenSSL
<zenNamaste> cve lol
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: http://b169.photo.store.qq.com/psb?/V12R0Z0U04PIj2/LlAma7*4NZkB6fu5gY46pXXP7Z.3TNVGa*M7NFfs5Nk!/b/dFL3vGTDJgAA&bo=EQS8AAAAAAABAI4!
<zenNamaste> maplebeats: 更像是kernel bug
<maplebeats> zenNamaste: c文件后台加_r是啥意思
<maplebeats> 我操他妹，这源码能看？getXXbyYY...这都能写成宏
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad 扩展坞驱动的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457616 有没有兄弟是用 thinkpad x201 配扩展坞的，我的ubuntu 13.04 貌似不识别，，启动以后鼠标、键盘、扩展硬盘 都接在扩展坞上，没反应。 哪位遇到过这种问题? 是否需要单独驱动啊。。。。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 armstrong311 — 2014-04-08 21:00
<ChanSavr> http://blog.existentialize.com/diagnosis-of-the-openssl-heartbleed-bug.html
<^k^> ChanSavr: ⇪ existential type crisis : Diagnosis of the OpenSSL Heartbleed Bug
<tcstory> 有谁知道如何用vundle加载vim默认自带但是没有启动的插件吗？ 例如man.vim
<ChanSavr> INSECURE - fbi.gov:443 has the heartbeat extension enabled and is vulnerable
<ChanSavr> ROTFL!!!
<maplebeats> 突然想起来了_r是线程安全- -
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu One要关闭了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457617 收到封邮件： Hi, We are writing to you to notify you that we will be shutting down the Ubuntu One file services, effective 1 June 2014. This email gives information about the closure and what you should expect during the shutdown process. As of today, it will no longer be
<^k^>  ─> possible to purchase storage or music from the Ubuntu One store. The Ubuntu One file services apps in the Ubuntu, Google, and Apple stores will be updated appropriately. As always, …
<tcstory> 请问一下，在python3中，有什么内置的函数可以把一个十进制数转成32位的二进制数？
<tcstory> tcstory: 我想写一个处理ip地址的小程序
<hoxily> tcstory: 我可以帮你写一个满足要求的函数。
<hoxily> tcstory: 你为什么不先问问神奇的海螺呢？
<hoxily> tcstory: 你所谓的“十进制数”“二进制数”是指字符串表达的数吧？
<hoxily> tcstory: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/699866/python-int-to-binary
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Python int to binary? - Stack Overflow
<hoxily> tcstory: 干嘛一定要builtin
<hoxily> tcstory: 不在线么？
<tcstory> hoxily: zai
<tcstory> hoxily: 神奇的海螺是啥？
<tcstory> hoxily: 其实我就是像写一个处理ip地址的小程序，涉及到 用子网掩码来判断ip地址所处网段之类的东西，和给一个ip地址，划分为想要的子网
<hoxily> tcstory: 你研究下我发给你的stackoverflow回答吧
<tcstory> hoxily: 好的
<savr> I am worried
<savr> today I had the police arrest someone
<savr> I had harassment recorded.
<savr> police verified it
<savr> went up to the person and he denied it
<savr> the police asked him to come down to the police station
<savr> at which point they arrested him
<savr> it was caught on public camera
<savr> I don't feel that the police are doing enough to protect me
<savr> when I got back someone from the mafia was standing in between two cameras
<savr> somewhere he wouldn't be seen
<savr> no police in area
<savr> I made sure to only walk in the view of cameras and didn't speak to him
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近看到 ofan 了么
<knownbad> 没注意，干嘛？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 好久没看到他说话了
<knownbad> 可能撞车变哑了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有可能
<gebjgd> 可怜的娃啊
 * gebjgd 洗澡去
 * knownbad 架设摄像头。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 来啊
<knownbad> 赏菊？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你来？
<knownbad> 干完了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 干毛
<knownbad> 采菊啊。
<knownbad> 你不是叫我去吗？
<savr> hey gebjgd
<gebjgd> knownbad, 来吧  等你呢
<savr> gebjgd: I got one of the mafia arrested today
<gebjgd> savr, congratulations
<savr> attempted assault on camera
<savr> police arrested him
<savr> now I'm really worried
<savr> the mafia has reason to take revenge on me
<savr> I set up my phone to start record at a push of a button
<gebjgd> savr, you should know that
<savr> I seriously think I have a bounty on my head
<savr> when the police dropped me back at the hotel
<savr> someone from the mafia was standing exactly in a blind spot from the cameras
<savr> I made sure to walk in view of the cameras at all time
<knownbad> Hire some body guards?
<savr> gebjgd: I'm worried they may cut the elevator while I'm in it or something like that
<gebjgd> savr, no no, they will cut you kidney while you are in elevator
<savr> knownbad: would that make me more likely to be killed as opposed to kidnapped?
<gebjgd> savr, no no, they will cut your kidney out while you are in the elevator and sell it in the black market
<savr> the police gave a special number to dial at anytime
<knownbad> As long as security company has connection to police.
<gebjgd> savr, the police = the mafia
<savr> fuck this country
<gebjgd> savr, please hardly
<gebjgd> LOL
<knownbad> I did fuck one and ended up marrying her.
<savr> the elevator has cameras
<savr> I'm going to request the police to check that the cameras are all working every few hours
<savr> and notify at once if any of them fail
<knownbad> Did you pay police yet?   You're asking too much if not.
<savr> I'm calling my ambassador tomorrow morning
<savr> anything happens to me it will a massive political issue
<savr> knownbad: police in my country aren't allowed to take money
<savr> we all pay taxes to pay for the police
<knownbad> Police in my country aren't allowed to interfere with private business.   Police can't station at hotel to protect you.   Police can't touch surveillance system without court order.   Police surely can't notify possible breach since they won't have access to surveillance in real time.
<knownbad> Police is an reactive force in general.   Protecting yourself is primarily your responsibility.
<knownbad> You probably pay tax for your country's ambassador residence.   Perhaps you can seek refugee there?   That I am sure is safe from mafia.
<Ver1tas> =0=
<savr> knownbad: the hotel is interested in protecting it's guests.
<savr> the hotel has given the police access to the surveillance system already
<savr> no waiting for any courts
<savr> that is true.
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04 在UEFI的笔记本上双系统会顺利吧？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457625 本子是UEFI 的，想安装WIN8.1与UBUNTU 的双系统总是不成功。先安装WIN8后安装UBUNTU，总是进不了UBUNTU。新的14.04会好起来吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 kqh — 2014-04-09 6:52
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-09
<macint0sh> ...
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 今天开机，屏幕的文字非常模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457628 windows 系统 正常， 看来又出问题了 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-04-09 8:27
<OperaGhostkv> 有人否
<^k^> OperaGhostkv:点点点.  08:34
<OperaGhostkv> 你只是个机器人罢了。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 今天开机，屏幕的文字非常模糊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457628 windows 系统 正常， 看来又出问题了,有一定平率时而清晰时而模糊，我的眼睛啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 onhao — 2014-04-09 8:27
<grahamsavage_> has anyoe noticed http://download.oracle.com is incredibly slow on the mainland
<^k^> grahamsavage_: ⇪ Automatic Redirection
<grahamsavage_> i'm getting like 7kb/s :(
<grahamsavage_> ^k^:  i'm talking about in apt-get upgrade
<grahamsavage_> is there a zh oracle mirror?
 * jiero 摸摸 imtxc 
<andyhuzhill>  /join #debian-cn
<jiero> onlylove: 昨天磨破脚底了。
<jiero> onlylove: 讨厌，多么厚的茧都没用
<onlylove> jiero: 你做啥了
<jiero> onlylove: 在羽毛球场上跑
<onlylove> jiero: 对了，你咋又不喜欢信用卡了
<jiero> onlylove: 我什么时候说喜欢了？
<onlylove> ……
<jiero> onlylove: ？
<onlylove> imtxc: 粗来
<onlylove> jiero: 没
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • xubuntu和lubuntu的热键兼容问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457630 我最近先后安装了xbuntu和lubuntu这两个系统（都是基于13.10）。使用下来感觉分别并不大， 但是原来能够正常使用的那个印屏幕（pr scrn)和scroll lock两个热键都失灵了，按下完全没有反应。回归到ubuntu
<jiero> onlylove: 今天 adam 又发优惠信息给我了。。。给他 99积分让他好坐飞机回家
<onlylove> ……
<wall0p> 我胡汉三回来了
<imtxc> onlylove: 来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你用rdesktop的时候，用过putty没
<imtxc> onlylove: 木有
<imtxc> onlylove: secureCRT 不好用么
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……那算了……我遇到点小麻烦
<imtxc> yunfan: do vps 又送了我5$
<onlylove> imtxc: http://osdir.com/ml/network.rdesktop.user/2005-03/msg00012.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<imtxc> onlylove: 我没有试过呢，我又弄了台显示器所以再没有用rdesktop...
<onlylove> imtxc: 就是rdesktop的时候，在putty的窗口里面光标渲染不一样，然后全黑的，在黑背景
<imtxc> onlylove: 换个颜色？
<onlylove> 正在试验
<onlylove> imtxc: 给你的帖子说的是换windows的系统光标
<imtxc> onlylove: 成功没
<onlylove> imtxc: 我找不到那货说的光标
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: http://sourceforge.net/p/rdesktop/bugs/163/
<onlylove> imtxc: X的问题……
<onlylove> imtxc: 我知道那货的光标怎么找的了……
<onlylove> imtxc: 换光标后搞定
<onlylove> imtxc: 16色真悲催
<onlylove> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=998529
<onlylove> 猫猫说修好了
<onlylove> imtxc: xor的mask被ignore……所以造成那种现象
<onlylove> imtxc: 不过我觉得我这个windows在vm里面的原因也有一部分
<imtxc> onlylove: 远程登录vm里面的win？
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<onlylove> imtxc: 我在vmware上班，这里除了PC，剩下的都是VM
<imtxc> ..
<yunfan> imtxc: 你又介绍了谁去？
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有介绍，我没有充值，他们催了几次
<imtxc> yunfan: 我没有管，然后他们就送我钱了
<yunfan> imtxc: 额 我倒是每个月扣我信用卡10刀
<yunfan> do营销这么狠 估计以后是他的天下了
<imtxc> yunfan: I've noticed that you have signed up for DigitalOcean but decided to leave.
<imtxc>  
<imtxc> We are striving to provide the best cloud hosting experience for developers and would love for you to give us a shot! Here is a $5 promo credit that will provide you with one free month of hosting on our 512MB droplet.
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50580/openssl-fatal-hole
<onlylove> openssl这下麻烦大了
<yunfan> onlylove: 没事 我司的是老版本
<yunfan> 不过do这个vps好像中枪
<onlylove> yunfan: 0.9.8？
<yunfan> 过几天看看ubuntu仓库有没有推送安全更新
<yunfan> onlylove: 1.0.0.
<yunfan> onlylove: 1.0.0e
<onlylove> yunfan: 这个应该受影响，
<yunfan> onlylove: 我看了那文章说 1.0.1以前不受影响
<onlylove> yunfan: 0.9.8不受影响，这个是11年引入的
<yunfan> 我是看乌云翻译的文章的
<onlylove> yunfan: ubuntu-1204受影响
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得这个看下原文最好
<yunfan> onlylove: 我司是1004
<yunfan> 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan: 够老……
<yunfan> 不过这个do是估计中标了
<onlylove> yunfan: debian squeeze不受影响，whezzy不行
<yunfan> 但是我vps也没什么价值 不行还可以直接格
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后whezzy应该已经修了
<onlylove> yunfan: centos是6.5
<yunfan> onlylove: 乌云的文章有教你手动修的
<onlylove> yunfan: 我昨天更新vm的时候发现openssl了，应该是修了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过centos的我从来不管
<onlylove> yunfan: 我觉得卸载了重新编译旧版省事
<yunfan> onlylove: 虚拟机有什么担心的呢 我vps就有个weechat shadowproxy 和我的博客
<onlylove> yunfan: 靠，我司就没实的好么，都虚的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org   挂了？
<onlylove> 不至于那么快吧，刚曝个openssl而已……
<onlylove> 女神给我下了最后通牒：没有奥迪A6和两层的别墅，就别在一起了。我苦笑，回家和父母征求意见，父亲叹口气说：车好办，家里的劳斯莱斯卖掉，买几辆奥迪还没问题，只是二层的别墅，咱总不能把这五层扒掉三层吧，太可惜了。
<onlylove> 靠，solidot的故障把我司的squid暴露给我了……
<yunfan> onlylove: 公司的和个人的又不一样
<yunfan> onlylove: solidot跟你们合作的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我去openssl网站看看去
<onlylove> yunfan: 国内媒体没节操，数字都不认识
<onlylove> yunfan: 乱翻译
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.openssl.org/news/secadv_20140407.txt
<onlylove> yunfan: 1.0.1和1.0.2-beta
<imtxc> 貌似这个bug真有点儿大。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以之前的没问题嘛
<yunfan> imtxc: 可以窃听秘钥  网管有得爽了
<onlylove> imtxc: 看服务器的版本，u1204 debian7(这个是stable……)centos65
<onlylove> imtxc: 还有freebsd8.4以后，openbsd5.4以后……
<onlylove> imtxc: 这现在的主流版本……
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<onlylove> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/14/04/08/1951215/china-approves-microsoft-nokia-deal-gets-patent-concessions-in-return
<onlylove> nokia批准被卖掉
<yunfan> 是带条件的
<onlylove> http://it.slashdot.org/story/14/04/07/2354258/openssl-bug-allows-attackers-to-read-memory-in-64k-chunks
<^k^> ⇪ ti: OpenSSL Bug Allows Attackers To Read Memory In 64k Chunks - Slashdot
<onlylove> 0.9.8是这边传出来的
<onlylove> zol也挂了？
<onlylove> 不可能吧，看来我司的网络有问题了
<chenshaoju> https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_external_openssl/commit/8eb23b21293400219a64414bf6fab03713ea6299
<chenshaoju> 发错了，抱歉。
<imtxc> 手贱关机了。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，搜狐的源还没更新openssl
<onlylove> imtxc: cdn.debian.net更新了
<alvin_rx1> Title: mirrors.kernel.org (@ debian.net)
<imtxc> onlylove: 我刚下载了ubuntu1204里面的源码已经更新了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我说的是debian
<imtxc> 。
<onlylove> imtxc: 刚在这台机器上看了一眼，发现是1.0.1f的
<onlylove> sohu差评！
<onlylove> 算了，还是回去windows吧，万一有人找麻烦了……
<imtxc> 有速度快价格便宜的网络电话推荐么
<onlylove> imtxc: 要毛网络电话，直接qq语音
<imtxc> onlylove: 对方没有wifi呢，没有流量呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 你赢了
<onlylove> 靠，建行给的广告信息……以为招行找我……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu one将于6月1日关闭，请大家做好数据备份。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457633 Hi, We are writing to you to notify you that we will be shutting down the Ubuntu One file services, effective 1 June 2014. This email gives information about the closure and what you should expect during the shutdown process. As of today, it
<^k^>  ─> will no longer be possible to purchase storage or music from the Ubuntu One store. The Ubuntu One file services apps in the Ubuntu, Google, and Apple stores will be updated appropr …
<onlylove> 喵的，wps居然没x64的……
<imtxc> onlylove: 是的
<onlylove> http://community.wps.cn/wiki/64bit系统安装办法
<onlylove> 靠，debian的.so为啥不能自己查找
 * onlylove 痛恨wps
<onlylove> 我添加i386了，wps还不能运行
<onlylove> 差评
<gshmu> wine 为什么没有MAC版的Wine
<gshmu> iWine 有木有人要一起折腾！！！
<onlylove> 你为什么要用wine，为什么不直接用win
<gshmu> 我不用Wine 也不用windows
<gshmu> 我是想折腾一个在Ubuntu下虚拟MAC 的Wine 然后玩一把MAC版的QQ
<gshmu> 然后卸载掉，然后去找工作，说我那个MAC版红酒是我干的……
<onlylove> 直接装macqq不不就完了
<gshmu> MAC 是和 Linux 同源 可是怎么直接装
<onlylove> 谁和你说同源了
<onlylove> 同源的话，为啥macqq在linux上不能跑
<gshmu> 根源
<gshmu> 那是很多很多年前
<onlylove> 人和猴子还同源呢
<onlylove> 要继续么
<gshmu> 就是跑不成 才有Wine一说了
<gshmu> 想抬杠啊  怕你
<gshmu> 你说MAC QQ 的
<onlylove> 懒得和你抬扛
<onlylove> 本来腾讯就有macqq
<gshmu> 你能用么？
<onlylove> http://pc.qq.com/mac.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 腾讯软件中心-电脑管家-QQ拼音-QQ影音-TT浏览器-QQ旋风-腾讯软件下载平台
<nyfair> 啪啪啪，打脸啪啪响
<nyfair> onlylove就是爱钻牛角尖
<onlylove> nyfair: 你比我爱钻多了
<onlylove> 我手边就有一台MBP，为啥不能用
<nyfair> onlylove: 对于我是乐趣，对于你是习惯，我完全可以换一种风格
<onlylove> nyfair: 我更可以
<nyfair> 哦
<onlylove> nyfair: 不信啊，不信算了，吃饭去
<Ver1tas> =0=
<Ver1tas> 大家午安～～
<yunfan> onlylove: 她当然爱钻了 lol
<onlylove> 吃饭回来……
<onlylove> 中午不小心又吃多了
<happyaron> gfrog 和 阿当这俩土豪都消失了？
<imtxc> gfrog 不是在灰机上么
<happyaron> 哦对。
<happyaron> 这土豪刚出去玩了。
<happyaron> 不行这周末我也出去玩。
<Nither> 有人吗？
<^k^> Nither:点点点.  12:51
<Nither> 呃...第一次使用这个...
<onlylove> happyaron: 你去哪里玩
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=39053
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<imtxc> onlylove: 你是说建行今天早上发的那条短信？
<imtxc> onlylove: 我手机信号差刚收到。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> onlylove: 让办理缴水电费什么业务的那条么
<onlylove> 喵的，网络都传了200多M了突然断了
<onlylove> 这闹哪样
<nyfair> openssl这回漏洞那么大？
<nyfair> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/Images/Upload2/Images/2014-04-09/8f731370-a24d-4915-a5ce-702436542482.jpg
<onlylove> 又断了！
<onlylove> 动不动就运维不当，搞的好像什么错都是运维的
<nyfair> onlylove: 强烈推荐你来当
<onlylove> nyfair: 我本来就是
<nyfair> onlylove: 老司机！
<onlylove> imtxc: 缴费抽奖，ipadmini什么的
<onlylove> imtxc: 就那个
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> 暴风招运维……头大
<wall0p> 银行业可以吗？有没有在银行工作的it人
<imtxc> adam8157: skype 通话质量怎么样
<adam8157> imtxc: 超赞
<imtxc> adam8157: 你用的那个1w分钟的世界通？
<adam8157> imtxc: hell not
<imtxc> adam8157: 那是哪个
<adam8157> imtxc: 我怎么会用国内skype, 我就冲了十美元放里头用而已
<imtxc> adam8157: 10刀能通话多少时间呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 而且我现在大多是skype-2-skype, 偶尔skype out
<imtxc> 国外的速度应该比较慢吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 大陆电话7分每分钟
<imtxc> adam8157: 能显示来电号码不
<adam8157> imtxc: 我还会用skype打美国和台湾电话开会, 也很好
<imtxc> adam8157: 温拿
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以显示你的手机号, 也可以不显示
<imtxc> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要干啥
<imtxc> adam8157: 通话套餐用完了
<imtxc> adam8157: 买个用来打电话啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 那买包月的吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 你和妹子都装个skype互打不完了么?
<imtxc> adam8157: 她网速不行啊
<adam8157> imtxc: skype打电话的话网速10KBps就够了
<onlylove> adam8157: B还是b
<adam8157> onlylove: B
<onlylove> adam8157: 那样大概是92kbps
<onlylove> adam8157: 56k的猫不够用呢
<adam8157> "4月5日晚，持续一天的“XP挑战赛”落幕，腾讯电脑管家共有32人进行挑战，9人攻破安全防线。金山毒霸共有39人进行挑战，13人攻破。360安全卫士共有30人进行挑战，不但无人攻破，反而攻击者都被盗取了密码和个人信息，成为唯一胜出的安全软件。"
<imtxc> adam8157: 我看看国内套餐
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> http://my.oschina.net/JustLoveIT/tweet/3359195
<onlylove> 看到比我还惨的了
<onlylove> adam8157: 这啥段子……
<yunfan> adam8157: 这个新闻 额
<onlylove> yunfan: 这不是新闻吧……
<yunfan> adam8157: 那小电脑到哪里了
<onlylove> 300M的镜像load了一上午……
<onlylove> 我快疯了……
<adam8157> yunfan: 不知道呢
<yunfan> onlylove: 每一K都是 循环 呵呵
<onlylove> 再慢也不能这样啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 没跟踪的？
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是啊，到新加坡的网一直断一直断一直断，加载一点就断开重新连，幸亏有断点，不然疯了
<imtxc> yunfan: 你总得等到我的先到呀
<imtxc> o
<imtxc> onlylove: 对！
<adam8157> "谢贤比coco大49岁，黄秋生比Jessie大23岁，马景涛比吴佳妮大20岁，刘东强比奶茶妹大19岁，吴奇隆比刘诗诗大17岁。我终于明白真爱迟迟不肯出现的原因，因为我还没有钱。"
<yunfan> onlylove: 原来你说的是下载
<imtxc> onlylove: 那次吧vps移到新家皮，白折腾了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是下载，是upload
<adam8157> imtxc: skype别用国内账户 忠告
<imtxc> adam8157: 好吧
<yunfan> 呵呵
<onlylove> 擦，从新加坡机器下载去……
<yunfan> adam8157: 对于微软这种同意到中国来设置服务器的公司 你用他海外的又有何用
<adam8157> imtxc:  400 min, $3.89 per month
<adam8157> yunfan: skype的, 你不懂
<onlylove> yunfan: 早期的skype不是不是中国的么，然后有个tom版
<onlylove> yunfan: 不一样的
<yunfan> skype不是微软收购了嘛  adam8157
<yunfan> 最近有个匿名社交网站出来
<adam8157> yunfan: skype有别的事情在里面, 你抬杠一把好手 lol
<yunfan> 不过我觉得最好是p2p协议客户端
<yunfan> adam8157: 哼哼 还不是那点东西
<adam8157> imtxc:
<adam8157> imtxc:  800 min, $7.79 per month
<imtxc> 好贵
<adam8157> imtxc: 那你用国内别的网络电话吧, 六分钱一分钟还贵?
<if_else> adam8157: 国内哪家这么便宜阿。。。
<yunfan> 何必用电话
<yunfan> 在hangout上一样可以
<imtxc> if_else: 淘宝上的skype套餐10000分钟40元
<imtxc> yunfan: 我要拨别人的手机号
<if_else> imtxc: 没有有效期么？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你有这么无聊么 要经常性的打好长时间电话？
<if_else> imtxc: 还是只是国内的。通话阿。
<onlylove> yunfan: 泡妹子
<if_else> yunfan: 异地的估计就得煲电话了。
<onlylove> if_else: 异地的不用煲，基本死掉的居多
<adam8157> imtxc: 还是让她装skype互打吧
<yunfan> onlylove: 他是土肥圆闲二 不大可能有妹子
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不能这样啊，天知道会不会有妹子看上
<yunfan> adam8157: imtxc 就是啊 如果是熟人 长期高频的通话 完全可以约定一个网络通话工具嘛
<yunfan> 哪里需要非拨手机不可
<adam8157> imtxc: 异地?
 * hoxily 土、肥、圆、闲、二
<imtxc> yunfan: ....
<adam8157> imtxc: 本地搞个亲情套餐嘛
<imtxc> 求不要黑
<yunfan> 嘿嘿更健康
<onlylove> adam8157: 原来我在TI的前台就有个互打免费的，然后人的抱怨是，打电话不要钱了，就是吵架多了
<yunfan> onlylove: 你还做过前台？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没
<yunfan> 我是说做过
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> make 跟 do ？
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果说，做过的话，前台请假的时候我替她上过班
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<yunfan> onlylove: 那边的前台如何
<adam8157> freeflying: 猴总
<onlylove> yunfan: 外包公司的，iss的
<yunfan> 叫猴哥 严肃点
<freeflying> adam8157: 你桌子上有电话没
<yunfan> iss是什么
<adam8157> freeflying: 有
<freeflying> adam8157: 号码多少
<onlylove> yunfan: 一个物业外包
<yunfan> 我是问质量如何 管她哪个公司的
<yunfan> 以前在果壳 有个前台不错
<onlylove> yunfan: 我在TI上班时候换过三个，最后一个不错
<yunfan> 可惜没什么兴趣
<onlylove> 那个来自美国的JACK真TMD烦人
<yunfan> imtxc: 帮我在帝都收个二手背投吧 尸体最好 我只要那个屏幕拆下来的菲涅尔透镜 要求电视机在50寸+的
<yunfan> 我这小地方没那么多土豪玩这个
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要那个做啥，自己磨一个
<imtxc> 我哪里懂那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 收尸体，找那些收旧家电的
<yunfan> onlylove: 自己磨比上淘宝买还贵了
<yunfan> onlylove: 我拿来研究 淘宝上同样大的要1k+ 实在太贵了 非土豪研究不起
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%8F%B2%E6%B6%85%E8%80%B3%E9%80%8F%E9%8F%A1
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<yunfan> 要是魔都杭州收得到 我亲自坐车去取回来 成本都比买划得来
<yunfan> 这机器人现在怎么在墙内了
<nyfair> wiki又没墙
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu14.04找不到下载的地方 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457636 现在我就想用xubuntu14.04了但找不到下载的地方，请问前辈们有知道的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2014-04-09 14:33
<nyfair> www.nicovideo.com
<alvin_rx1> Title: niconico (@ nicovideo.jp *FROM* nicovideo.com)
<nyfair> 你看，明显没墙
<nyfair> 肯定在国外啊
<yunfan> 那怎么超时了
<nyfair> yunfan: wiki这种sb网站肯定用了openssl，然后停站修复呗
<onlylove> yunfan: 习惯就好
<yunfan> 胡说八道
<yunfan> 直接访问都可以
<onlylove> yunfan: kk又不是超时一次
<nyfair> yunfan: 所以我不是告诉你了没被墙
<onlylove> yunfan: nyfair胡说八道的次数还少，你还真信？
<yunfan> nyfair: 你是个大骗子 你的话基本不能信
<nyfair> 地球绕着太阳转
 * yunfan 帝国主义吃饭 难道我们就不吃了？
 * nyfair 的胡说八道，那能叫胡说八道吗？那是有阿共仔特色社会主义精神文明建设的委婉暗示
 * yunfan 我看需要派人去啪啪啪
<yunfan> onlylove: 让我哥帮我在魔都找了 他同事都是修电视机出身的
<onlylove> yunfan: 库胖不敢去据说
<yunfan> onlylove: 去哪？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你要多大尺寸的，1000+
<yunfan> onlylove: 最好是50寸+的了
<yunfan> 按照4:3 长宽都超1m了
<yunfan> 应该可以轻松融铝罐头
<yunfan> 当然 你要能廉价倒给我1k片反光镜 我也不用靠这个了
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2971291287
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 因为大手办的缘故，日常好像被打破了？_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<yunfan> nyfair: 你都进点什么乱七八糟的贴吧 你们领导知道么
<nyfair> yunfan: 很正经的啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 介绍的游戏也不错，我经常买正版的
<onlylove> 我有没有错过啥精彩内容……
<nyfair> yunfan: 久而久之自己也做了卖了
<yunfan> nyfair: 好 这句我也截图了 原来你也做了卖了
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女你好
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女再见～
<yunfan> roylez: nyfair 等我集齐100条证据 就做个网站叫 100 nyfair facts LOL
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<nyfair> chrome默认装c盘太恶心了，有绿色版么？
<yunfan> 这个不是有参数控制？
<yunfan> 改下快捷方式不就行了
<nyfair> 真麻烦，还是装个360浏览器算了
<yunfan> 也对 装了360 再也不怕格盘丢自拍了
<nyfair> 只要不把其他360周边装上也没事啊
<nyfair> 而且360只是节操有问题，技术很过关啊
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/304713 为啥破fx显示不正常。
<nyfair> 网络问题？那几个图标没下载成功？
<yunfan> nyfair: 记得拿上身份证复印件去360那申请下认证 以后丢了数据可以申请找回
<eexpress> op可是正常的啊。
<yunfan> eexpress: 因为op现在是webkit?
<eexpress> 还没。老版本
<nyfair> yunfan: 硬盘坏了也可以？好棒好棒
<grahamsavage> hey all.. i'm trying to download virtualbox from oracle using apt-get upgrade.. but it is sooooooo slow.  I've been trying all day to get it and it won't download
<yunfan> nyfair: 当然可以了 用他服务送硬盘还不是小意思
<grahamsavage> do any of you guys use virtualbox? if so is there a local mirror?
<nyfair> lol, I used to play TCG card games through virtualbox
<grahamsavage> i don't know why oracle's servers are so slow :-(   i might need to sudo apt-mark hold the package
<nyfair> grahamsavage: how about sourceforge? all sourceforge mirrors are hosting virtualbox
<grahamsavage> ah ok.. i'll find a cn mirror for it
<grahamsavage> can you use sourceforge with apt-get ?
<eexpress> 破fx唯一剩下使用fontconfig，字体渲染好看些。
<eexpress> 没其他优点了
<onlylove> 破ee唯一剩下上来吐槽和回答pl和正则问题，没有其他优点了
<eexpress> onlylove: 乖。别乱说。
<imtxc> roylez: 乐乐回来了？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 开机时候有时候会卡在grub以后，开机动画之前 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457637 屏幕黑色的，只有左上角一个白色横线闪烁。经常卡在这里，需要重启才能正常开机，有知道原因的吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 恰似流影 — 2014-04-09 15:01
 * adam8157 享受了一把我提solution, 我司kernel team牛牛干活儿的待遇
<adam8157> eexpress: vimperator
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋啊
<eexpress> bs你，浏览器从来都不是为键盘设计的。
<eexpress> 虽然我的op里面，使用了几个热键： c f1 f2
<adam8157> eexpress: 配合起来
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<adam8157> freeflying: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1296591
<eexpress> 你猜c是什么热键。 adam8157
<adam8157> eexpress: 不知道
<eexpress> closeallpages
<yunfan> roylez: 那妞上手了没？
<adam8157> roylez: 那妞上手了没？
<eexpress> yunfan: 乐乐炫耀过妹子？
<eexpress> 按他的性格，没可能啊
<imtxc> roylez: 那妞上了没
<eexpress> 他都是偷偷的办实事。
<yunfan> eexpress: 这个就不足为外人道了
<imtxc> adam8157: 安卓市场上的那个skype到底是国内版不是
<onlylove> roylez: 那妞上手了没？
<imtxc> googleplay 上的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我用google play的
<eexpress> 为啥要skype
<eexpress> 哦。给老人用的
<imtxc> adam8157: 但是我看充值页面跟skype.gmw.cn 一样
<alvin_rx1> Title: Skype简体中文版官方网站-最清晰的免费网络电话 (@ gmw.cn)
<imtxc> eexpress: 老人用？
<eexpress> 最清晰。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 请翻墙, 国内的skype web一直是被劫持的
<eexpress> imtxc: 蛋蛋是说给家里老人用skype
<adam8157> imtxc: 需要点卡么?
<adam8157> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.skype.raider&hl=en
<imtxc> adam8157: ....
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Skype - free IM & video calls - Android Apps on Google Play
<imtxc> 还得手机翻出去装app？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不用
<eexpress> 易信打电话，不都免费？
<adam8157> imtxc: 访问www.skype.com的时候请翻墙
<alvin_rx1> Title: Skype - Free internet calls and online cheap calls to phones and mobiles (@ skype.com)
<imtxc> eexpress: 能拨手机号不
<imtxc> eexpress: 你给我的妹子的qq号还没搭理我啊
<eexpress> 免费电话留言都有。这个我喜欢。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你弱啊
<eexpress> 你说是上次问你买手机的那帅哥，保证马上回答
<yunfan> 靠 我在威客网上看人直接发水军的任务
<onlylove> imtxc: 你觉得ee这样夸自己，真的合适么
<yunfan> 在想是不是可以做个水军自动平台
<yunfan> 我想 这些人能提供的唯一独特的价值就是不同的ip
<yunfan> 其他都可以自动化
<hoxily> 1.3 您付费使用的Skype软件或“Skype”或者“光明方正“ 品牌的任何其他产品或功能（包括仅供免费试用的产品或功能），统称“付费产品”。您在GMF-Skype官网http://skype.gmw.cn
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Skype简体中文版官方网站-最清晰的免费网络电话
<hoxily> (以下简称“GMF-Skype”)购买或者使用软件时，如通过光明方正的支付网关，说明提供商是光明方正，这份条款将会定义您使用了光明方正提供的付费产品。为了避免歧义，GMF-Skype官网http://skype.gmw.cn (以下简称“GMF-Skype”)的提供者和运营者是光明方正。
<eexpress> onlylove: 傻吧。是教 imtxc 方法
<imtxc> eexpress: 她的头像好像是她的小孩儿？
<eexpress> imtxc: 我没qq，别问我
<eexpress> 去空间看照片嘛
<jusss> imtxc: 谁的
<hoxily> jusss: key
<jusss> hoxily: key是谁
<yunfan> eexpress: 你连百度空间这种账户都有 怎么会没qq 少忽悠人
<imtxc> adam8157: 1¢/min $7.79/month 意思是超了800min 之后一分钟 1分？这个是美分？
<adam8157> imtxc: 不是, 是美分
<imtxc> 5.5¢/message
<imtxc> 好贵的短信
<onlylove> 网络不好，出去玩去
<eexpress> yunfan: oicq才诞生的时候，我倒是有帐号。只是没一个好友。
<imtxc> adam8157: 点卡的汇率是多少
<adam8157> imtxc: 直接用美元买啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 安装易信？我们视频下
<imtxc> 我以为有优惠呢
<eexpress> 喜欢出钱，不喜欢捋羊毛了？ adam8157
<imtxc> eexpress: 我一直以为易信是电信手机才能用呢
<eexpress> ..
<imtxc> 而且，它好像也没有附近的人功能
<imtxc> eexpress: 我了个去。。 这软件要求的权限这么多？ 这是安卓手机的所有权限么
<eexpress> adam8157: 收到电话没
<imtxc> 一页多没有显示完
<adam8157> eexpress: replied
<eexpress> adam8157: 你那没声音。没录好
<adam8157> kao
 * imtxc 目基
<eexpress> imtxc: 给我号码。我给你来一个？
<yunfan> eexpress: 那个号可以卖不少钱
<yunfan> eexpress: 土豪你当年有买背投电视没？
<eexpress> yunfan: ..3个1xxxx，密码600年就忘记了。
<hoxily> jusss: 打错了，是 hey
<eexpress> 完蛋，乐乐难道换号码了
<yunfan> eexpress: 可有买过背投？
<eexpress> 没。不喜欢那
<yunfan> 诶 少了个捡漏的机会
<eexpress> 你要退？
<eexpress> 那么笨重的，谁要哦
<imtxc> eexpress: 还在下载。
<yunfan> 不是 我想要一个那东西
<yunfan> 有个零件拆下来有用
<imtxc> yunfan: 我去买必然上当
<eexpress> ，去维修店要吧
<yunfan> 话说回来 我拆完 剩下的功放还可以送给音响爱好者
<yunfan> 我这里小地方 没有土豪买那个 当年上万呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 你一看就是搞原子弹的 人家当然要坑你了
<imtxc> yunfan: .....
<imtxc> yunfan: .... 这个是在黑什么，我没理解啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 黑皮肤？
 * yunfan 还是纯粹为黑而黑木耳？
<imtxc> eexpress: 意思是你可以给我电话留言？
<imtxc> eexpress: 我不需要装易信？
<eexpress> 你问蛋蛋。
<eexpress> 不需要
<imtxc> eexpress: 手机没信号可以不
<eexpress> 估计和短信一样，上线就来
<imtxc> 那我还是得有易信号码啊
<eexpress> 估计和短信一样，上线就来/
<eexpress> ？
<imtxc> eexpress: 我以为我不需要装软件， 你知道我的电话号码就可以给我留言
<eexpress> imtxc: 笨。是这样的啊
<imtxc> eexpress: msg
<imtxc> 没有收到啊
<stardiviner> Linux下有什么软件可以录制清晰的视频？我发现Kazam，recordmydesktop都不够清晰阿，字不是很清楚。
<eexpress> 参数可调吧。 recordmydesktop
<onlylove> adam8157: .
<imtxc> eexpress: 要是能有电影里面香港啊国外那种语音留言就好了，我手机信号不好的时候自动给我转到语音
<eexpress> 记得是可以变声音的。
<nyfair> stardiviner: 你对清晰的标准是什么？技术上的lossless，transparent还是肉眼上的得过且过
<onlylove> adam8157: 初审需要多久
<eexpress> imtxc: 那是飞聊。就是这样。
<nyfair> stardiviner: 这是个大坑，眼睛要养成了洁癖，以后你看电视都受不了
<eexpress> 不通就转短信啥的
<stardiviner> nyfair: 我不设置参数，直接recordmydesktop录制，但是发现Emacs里的字体看不清楚。。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 录音质量不怎么样啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 那种留言功能是在电话那边做了文章的 电话如果打不通那根本不行的
<nyfair> stardiviner: nvidia的显卡驱动里有个录制程序，效率很高，h.264输出。需要6开头以上显卡
<stardiviner> 和屏幕显示清晰度那么好的录制下来的视频文件会不会超大？
<nyfair> stardiviner: 如果显卡达标强烈推荐
<yunfan> 不过我记得以前isp曾经推出过收费的 通过isp的语音信箱
<yunfan> 貌似没几个人用
<nyfair> stardiviner: 会
<imtxc> yunfan: 我在想如果我设置一个呼叫转移，但是转过去的电话我不接的话会不会收费
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你要这个做啥
<stardiviner> nyfair: 看来比较简单的做法是设置recordmydesktop的参数了，正在读manual。
<yunfan> 呼叫转移好像客户端可设置的  我上次看到个讲基带危害的文章就提到基带可以悄悄的把你呼叫转移掉
<nyfair> stardiviner: 1080p 60fps 的未编码原始采集视频，1分钟7G
<eexpress> 。。 raw?
<stardiviner> nyfair: 我去。。。。这么大。。。。
<nyfair> 嗯
<stardiviner> 有没有折中一点的？
<yunfan> roylez: 人呢
<eexpress> stardiviner: nyfair 是专门搞编码的骗子，别信。
<eexpress> 忽悠的
<nyfair> 我做rip的，网上能查到我发布的东西，这还能坑人？
<stardiviner> eexpress: 呵呵，我正在尝试fullshot选项，测试文件大小
<eexpress> imtxc: 留言好吧。别人不在线的时候，这样最好通知了。
<nyfair> 不太熟悉这一块的花，反正nvidia驱动那个解决方案应该最实际了
<nyfair> 毕竟兼顾了编码质量效率和文件大小
<stardiviner> nyfair: accepted，
<eexpress> imtxc: 看这头像，有点吓人的。 http://imagebin.org/304718
<imtxc> eexpress: 有点意思
<stardiviner> recordmydesktop: Cached 59 MB, from 8189 MB that were received.
<imtxc> yunfan: 我的电话经常没信号
<stardiviner> 1min 的大小。。 fullshots
<imtxc> eexpress:  这个语音留言和免费短信没有什么限制？
<eexpress> 不记得。反正我不在乎短信免费这事情。关键是留言，需要
<imtxc> eexpress: 这头像不错
<imtxc> eexpress: 我之前，在gtalk上用了自己的照片当头像
<eexpress> ，不记得
<imtxc> eexpress: 然后后来我跟一个人联系，他说我要是不换头像他就不跟我聊。。。 太吓人了。。
<eexpress> 你是狗啊
<eexpress> 。。
<imtxc> 后来就换成狗了
<eexpress> 你给蛋蛋说
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 跪求各大神帮忙 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457638 本人为小屌丝，求各大神帮忙做一款插件，经常需要从办公网页上粘贴单号等信息编辑邮件发送给相关部门，由于信息分条列出，每封邮件需要4-5次的粘贴动作，需要尽可能减少此类动作，将N次复制与N次粘贴的动
<imtxc> eexpress: 好像留言数量有限制？
<eexpress> 没主意。用不完
<eexpress> 注意
<imtxc> eexpress: 那这个跟手机好绑定的，要是我换手机号，就得重新注册一个？
<eexpress> 不知道，whatsapp不也是这样绑定操作的嘛。
<eexpress> 飞聊也是这样的，可惜要死了
<yunfan> imtxc: 开个语音信箱
<eexpress> 送了3块钱彩票，要我安装网易彩票。nnnnd 现在不送了。
<eexpress> 关键是还没中奖。lol
<eexpress> 添加失败？
<imtxc> 回了
<wall0p> kylin？
<imtxc> 没定位准确啊，说我在附近
<imtxc> 我就在那个屋子里面啊
<eexpress> 又不是gps，当然
<eexpress> 你开gps?
<eexpress> 试试
<imtxc> 开了啊
<eexpress> gps要出去，才能定位啊
<imtxc> 好吧
 * eexpress 准备导弹坐标输入
<freeflying> eexpress: ee
<freeflying> imtxc:
<freeflying> imtxc: 拍了啥片子了啊
<eexpress> freeflying: 你也要加入定位？
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> freeflying: 这个假期没有出门
<freeflying> eexpress: 定位啥啊
<imtxc> freeflying: ee 把我的坐标要走了
<eexpress> lol
<imtxc> eexpress: 这个语音功能还是没发现好用的地方，对方得回拨才行，而且这种迟早会被垃圾和广告消息淹没吧
<eexpress> 通常，我只说一句，“赶紧上网”
<imtxc> 。。。。
<eexpress> 这能救急的
<imtxc> 说个使用情景？
<eexpress> 。。你自己想。@@@ 经常碰到啊
<imtxc> 这种把话费成本转给别人了嘛
<imtxc> 短信还可以
<eexpress> 你赶紧上网不就可以了
<eexpress> 游戏中的召唤术，就是这个。
<imtxc> 也对，别人只要看到通知就行，没必要一定要听内容对吧
<eexpress> 是啊。我召唤了疼疼，看他来不
<imtxc> 。。。
 * adam8157 困
<eexpress> imtxc: 刚才蛋蛋发呆的时候，好吓人的吧。
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> 那个是 pidgin 的截图吧
 * adam8157 什么情况
<eexpress> 告诉他
<eexpress> 破疼疼，居然不来
<eexpress> imtxc: 可以装林志玲的声音
<imtxc> ...
<nyfair> 一定是阿共仔的阴谋啦
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • debian无法使用拼音输入法的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457640 debian无法使用拼音输入法的解决方法 一些安装Debian操作系统的朋友会遇到一个重大的困惑，那就是为什么Debian菜单里面有一个Fcitx的选项，但是为什么就是无法调出前端来实现输入呢？当您安装完
<onlylove> 网络总算正常了
<introom> hi
<^k^> introom:点点点.  17:01
<iLucky_> test
<^k^> iLucky_:点点点.  17:01
<introom> 如果我现在下载14.04的beta2，是会升级到最终的正式版的吧？
<introom> 这两个版本有多大区别呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> 升级前后的区别
<iLucky_> 有谁搞过wordpress的？
<introom> ^k^: are you a bot?
<introom> test
<^k^> introom:点点点.  17:07
<nyfair> 好久没用linux了，现在新版kde用的qt5还是qt4?
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • 双系统下的./configure找不到文件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457641 我想安装等离子开源程序BOUT++，按照软件安装手册里面运行./configure,没有出现预料的结果，反而是找不到文件，google了这个问题，把sudo换成bush没用，想来想去很可能是分区的问题， run ls -l drwx---
<^k^>  ─> --- 3 administrator administrator 4096 3月 25 04:19 BOUT-2.0-master -rw-r--r-- 1 administrator administrator 179 3月 18 08:29 examples.desktop drwxrwxr-x 3 administrator administr …
<tryit> hello
<^k^> tryit:点点点.  17:20
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox如何设置网络既能能联网又是静态ip http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457642 ubuntu 10.04 是guest xp是host virtualbox 4.3.10 之前用的是NAT方式，ubuntu使用dhcp就可以联网了，但是不方便，希望是静态Ip。 我试过使用那个host-only的模式，然后在ubuntu中设置为手动，ip设置为
<^k^>  ─> virtualbox自动生成网卡的ip的同个网段 ，但是无法联网~~~ 求指导 小Q截图-20140409171853.png 小Q截图-20140409171908.png 小Q截图-20140409171920.png 统计 …
<leeeee> ==
<imtxc> leeeee: 来了？
<leeeee> 有人吗
<^k^> leeeee:点点点.  17:24
<leeeee> 你有空没？
<leeeee> 无不无聊啊？
<leeeee> 帮我个忙啊
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox如何设置网络既能能联网又是静态ip http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457643 ubuntu 10.04 是guest xp是host virtualbox 4.3.10 之前用的是NAT方式，ubuntu使用dhcp就可以联网了，但是不方便，希望是静态Ip。 我试过使用那个host-only的模式，然后在ubuntu中设置为手动，ip设置为
<^k^>  ─> virtualbox自动生成网卡的ip的同个网段 ，但是无法联网~~~ 求指导 小Q截图-20140409171853.png 小Q截图-20140409171908.png 小Q截图-20140409171920.png 统计 …
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 人呢
<imtxc> 做啥
<imtxc> leeeee: 啥事儿
<imtxc> leeeee: 你不写名字我不会及时看到啊
<leeeee> 你有空吗？
<leeeee> 私聊
<imtxc> 你得告诉我得花多少时间我才能告诉你有没有空啊
<imtxc> 我说有空，万一你说要好几天才能完成怎么办
<Guest4852> 欢迎大牛
<yunfan> imtxc: 万一他要跪舔呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 那我就答应了
<yunfan> imtxc: 但是你这么一问 她就找别人了
<imtxc> 。。。
<Guest4852> 有大牛吗
<onlylove> maplebeats: cherrot没来？
<imtxc> onlylove: 他旅游还没回来呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是去扬州了么
<onlylove> imtxc: 靠，土豪cherrot去旅游？
<imtxc> onlylove: 他去旅游了不止一次了好不
<onlylove> imtxc: tmd刚接文思一电话，vmware这边人事调整
<imtxc> onlylove: 然后呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 又把你kick了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 然后是你被调整了还是你那个女上司？
<onlylove> imtxc: 自然是要调整我的位置
<onlylove> imtxc: HR让我更新简历
<yunfan> onlylove: 调整去哪里
<imtxc> 。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 新的虽然还在vmware，但是……不放心
<imtxc> onlylove: 下家是哪里
<onlylove> imtxc: 楼上
<imtxc> 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 脱离原来的女上司否
<onlylove> imtxc: 要面试好吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。。
<imtxc> 我了个去
<onlylove> yunfan: 不在一层了，应该是没啥关系了
<yunfan> onlylove: 那是喜事
<imtxc> onlylove: 了了你的心事了
<yunfan> 一定是你感动上天 帮你找到了个好的出路
<yunfan> 又不用安慰领导又不用转行
<onlylove> yunfan: 喜事是喜事，还有个愁事，adam刚推荐的信用卡……万一面试挂了，就担心会被拒了
<yunfan> onlylove: 信用卡p大的事  额
<imtxc> 当当赚了多少积分了。。。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 天知道新领导咋样
<tryit> 这儿有人考CCNA或者CCNP吗？
<yunfan> onlylove: 先把老虎躲过再说
<onlylove> imtxc: 没啥，拒掉了，我就自己找那个营业员办
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩
<onlylove> yunfan: 那倒是
<Guest4852> onlylove, ubuntu如何打印 hello kernel
<onlylove> tryit: 靠，那么简单的东西，有啥问题
<onlylove> Guest4852: 别问我，我不在C上班
<tryit> 没啥问题，没接触过
<onlylove> Guest4852: 我也不用ubuntu
<onlylove> tryit: 就是CISCO路由和交换机最简单的命令和掩码计算什么的
<tryit> onlylove, 我在四线城市，这些证书还是比较有竞争力的
<onlylove> tryit: 记住，有效期是3年
<tryit> onlylove, 恩，知道
<onlylove> tryit: 有个P竞争力，我家里根本不管那些，你去了就是修电脑的
<Guest4852> 求大牛给一个内核 printk("%s\n", "hello kernel")的代码
<tryit> onlylove, 国企内部招聘时会看这些
<yunfan> tryit: 哪个四线城市？
<Guest4852> onlylove, 求大牛给一个内核 printk("%s\n", "hello kernel")的代码
<yunfan> 我在六线城市 想看看怎么个标准
<tryit> yunfan, 一个内地的地级市
<Guest4852> imtxc, onlylove, 求大牛给一个内核 printk("%s\n", "hello kernel")的代码
<tryit> 去年为HP Unix开发的程序现在要往IBM的AIX上移植……
<tryit> cc yunfan onlylove
<yunfan> tryit: 和我差不多啊 为毛你们那算4级？
<yunfan> 快说地名 我比比看
<Guest4852> 有大牛会写 kernel 的 printk() 吗
<Guest4852> 求给一点代码研究
<yunfan> freeflying: 给他代码或者给他+B吧
<tryit> 升级一下gentoo，200多个pkgs…… cc yunfan onlylove
<tryit> 272 packages (232 upgrades, 5 downgrades, 19 new, 4 in new slots, 12 reinstalls, 3 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 603,117 kB
<onlylove> tryit: hpux和ibm的aix都是posix的吧？
<onlylove> tryit: 你要是写的代码不守规矩那就没法了
<tryit> onlylove, 编译器不一样
<onlylove> tryit: 都是CC吧……
<tryit> onlylove, 不是
<onlylove> tryit: 哦，对，不一样……
<tryit> onlylove, 而且我的GNU auto工具链都不能用……
<yunfan> 我不用gentoo
<onlylove> tryit: 自求多福吧……
<onlylove> tryit: 我怎么记得hp-ux和aix就不是一个架构
<onlylove> tryit: hp-ux是italium吧
<onlylove> tryit: 安腾移植到power……
<tryit> onlylove, 关键是还得去现场调试……
<onlylove> tryit: 这不是家常便饭么
<tryit> onlylove, 兼职……
<onlylove> tryit: ……
<onlylove> 又要看恶魔城的存储手册
<onlylove> 靠，左一层右一层的包
<onlylove> disk->pool->lun-…………
<Guest4852> 有大牛有C吗，怎么使用printk()呢
<Guest4852> 有大牛用C吗，怎么使用printk()呢
<Guest4852> tryit, 怎么使用 kernel 的 printk() 呢
<onlylove> Guest4852: http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=d2GKKWx1HnVpVK9uIieCs2OU44wcoKitC_KWslvIJFxjm398m3yJaKErf4CRLV7fdQC_GLmjz-WAx6N1_M1IL_
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ printk_百度百科
<tryit> Guest4852, 看看LDD
<onlylove> Guest4852: http://blog.csdn.net/chinacodec/article/details/3913154
<onlylove> tryit: 你杀了他吧，让他看LDD？
<Guest4852> onlylove, tryit :)
<tryit> Guest4852, 老老实实啃LDD吧，这在浪费时间
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题 403 Forbidden
<onlylove> tryit: 就在这瞎胡闹的架势，能看得下去LDD？
<tryit> onlylove, 没那么难的
<onlylove> Guest4852: 我是写脚本的，不管C，别没事瞎问我
<onlylove> tryit: 没那么难……唉，你要是和我说perl或者py不难我就信了
<Guest4852> onlylove, 好
<Guest4852> man ldd
<Guest4852> man LDD
<tryit> Guest4852, google ldd
<onlylove> Guest4852: http://www.cnblogs.com/king-77024128/articles/2262023.html
<Guest4852> :)
<onlylove> Guest4852: http://www.xml.com/ldd/chapter/book/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<onlylove> Guest4852: Linux Device Drivers
<onlylove> 靠，破烂K，整天超时
<onlylove> 好不容易我这边网络好了
<onlylove> tryit: 老实说，那书我以前搞嵌入式看过……不过就看过一部分
<onlylove> tryit: 不过后来……反正当时就临时用下
<wzssyqa> 现在谁是水王？
<onlylove> Guest4852: 和你说，下次再来当伸手党，我直接找管理员踢掉你
<yunfan> ldd?
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 平啥踢伸手党
<yunfan> 不是 lkd么
<yunfan> onlylove: 我已经找过猴哥了 但是不管用
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 不踢伸手党，踢啥
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 踢自己玩？
<onlylove> yunfan: 侯总的延迟大，要好久才反应过来
<yunfan> wzssyqa: 深度党
<tryit> onlylove, 我也自己玩过嵌入式
<Guest4852> onlylove, 好，下次我会做伸脚党
<Guest4852> :)
<wzssyqa> yunfan: 现在是mips党
<Guest4852> 伸伸脚，弯弯腰
<onlylove> 深度……还是不习惯……
<onlylove> 而且那东西做桌面还凑合，服务器就别想了
<tryit> onlylove, 我玩的是点亮led流水灯，初始化内存，nand flash，设置主频
<onlylove> tryit: 嗯，咱俩差不多
<Guest4852> onlylove, tryit 写错了，应该是 printf("%s\n", "hello kernel")
<onlylove> Guest4852: 说过了，我不是写C的
<Guest4852> onlylove, tryit 给点你写的C代码看看
<Guest4852> onlylove, tryit 学习学习
<onlylove> Guest4852: 你没见过helloworld是不
<Guest4852> onlylove, hello kernel 就有
<onlylove> 擦，ignore
<onlylove> tryit: 你继续，我先匿了，
<introom> 什么信号会彻底杀死一个脚本呢？
<introom> ^c 没太大用处
<Guest4852> introom, 什么脚本，给我看看
<introom> suppose it's a blackbox.
<nyfair> 那个30秒手机充满电的充电器，什么原理？
<introom> ok. ctrl+z  and kill %1
<Guest4852> introom, blackbox ^\
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Guest4852> introom, %1 is not a blackbox
<nyfair> 那个类似zhihu的问程序的网站是什么来着？
<introom> heh?
<introom> Guest4852: sorry I cannot get you.
<Guest4852> introom, hello world
<freeflying> nyfair: quora
<nyfair> freeflying: 不是吧，我记得zhihu就是抄quora的，那个网站是抄zhihu的
<nyfair> freeflying: 而且不是英文网站，就是专注问程序问题的
<freeflying> nyfair: vex
<nyfair> 啊，找到了
<nyfair> http://segmentfault.com/
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ubuntu虚拟机时提示错误，请问如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457644 Ubuntu64位一VMwareWorkstation 已将该虚拟机配置为使用64位客户机操作系统。但是，无法执行64 位操作。 此主机支持Intel VT-x，但Intel VT-x处于禁用状态。 如果已在BIOS／固件设置中禁用In侧VT-x，或
<Guest4852> nyfair, 怎么用 C 实现 strcpy() 呢
<Guest4852> introom,  怎么用 C 实现 strcpy() 呢
<Guest4852> freeflying,   怎么用 C 实现 strcpy() 呢
<Guest4852> 有大牛使用 ubuntu 吗，使用哪款 linux 好呢，很是纠结
<Guest4852> 没有大牛使用 ubuntu 吗，使用哪款 linux 好呢，很是纠结
<leeeee> ==
<nyfair> strcpy这写汇编都是一行的事啊
<nyfair> c我不会
 * introom thinks Guest4852 is a bot, an evil bot.
<Guest4852> nyfair, 你是写什么的
<Guest4852> nyfair, 难道是传说中的 C++
<leeeee> imtxc：
<imtxc> leeeee: 啥
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • chrome浏览器从网页页面到标签标题到源代码页面中的一些中文显示为框框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457645 如题。ubuntu14.04 64bit下，其他软件包括firefox都没有问题。就chrome浏览器。 另外，系统默认情况下的字体（unity-tweak-tool下显示的）是ubuntu，其中的中文
<Guest4852> nyfair, 你是什么语言
<Guest4852> introom, hi
<Guest4852> hello kernel
<Guest4852> hello world
<Guest4852> printf("%s\n", "This is C++");
<imtxc> onlylove: 还木下班？
<onlylove> imtxc: 让新家皮的网络搞死了
<imtxc> onlylove: 都要扯了还这么卖命？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不爽
<imtxc> ...
<onlylove> imtxc: 撤不撤还是两说，运气好就是换个楼层办公
<onlylove> imtxc: 我重启下winxp
<freeflying> onlylove: 换哪家了啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 如果有幸换楼层，我到时候拿着kde-plasma-desktop给新领导说，没msoffice，没qq
<onlylove> imtxc: 想让我用windows,给我license
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我的要求一点不过分
<onlylove> 破烂dell，还好我有个whezzy的debian上有openjdk6
<onlylove> 不然动不动死机的ie，不让他搞死
<onlylove> imtxc: 问你个事情
<onlylove> imtxc: 私聊
<imtxc> ?
<onlylove> 哟，RainFlying好久没见
<leeeee> 今天你咋这么多私聊的？ imtxc
<onlylove> leeeee: 有些事情不好公开讲，比方说工资啥的
<imtxc> leeeee: 对啊， onlylove 说我要到你的裸照没有，我说快了
<onlylove> 发现在linux里面用java插件比winxp的ie activex快多了
<onlylove> imtxc: =。=！
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 是你自己的裸照吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 放心，我会努力要到的
<leeeee> 你这么明着黑他你不怕他报复么
<onlylove> =.=
<onlylove> leeeee: 我这是遭报复
<onlylove> leeeee: 之前黑他黑多了
<imtxc> freeflying: 侯总最近用m43拍了好片儿没有
<onlylove> 神换马甲来了……
<leeeee> onlylove: 出来混 迟到要还的
<RainFlying> 在杭州路考呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 早点还少付利息lol
<leeeee> ==
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39070
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 科学家首次让哺乳动物再生出组织
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39071
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | IBM物理学家Stuart Parkin获得千禧年科技大奖
<onlylove> 总算把300多M加载完了
<onlylove> 瞅一眼没问题的话就明天再说
<freeflying> imtxc: 好久都没开机了
<onlylove> 不好用，怀疑是镜像构建不对，明天再说
<onlylove> 下班咯
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/0B/0F/Cg-4V1JWIMuIDHHLABJQV-ZQ544AAMY7QCScdMAElBv928.jpg 那些年我们收到过的奇葩礼物......看完我感觉整个人都不好了！＊（转）
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/06/08/Cg-4WlJWIK6IBrm2AA0oQIHvxaMAAMZGQJ8lJEADShY840.gif 下雪了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 紧急警告，OpenSSL Heart Bleed漏洞，12.04 LTS受其影响 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457647 最近可能很多人听说了，互联网安全基础之一的OpenSSL爆出重大安全漏洞，攻击者可以用一个并不困难的办法，让OpenSSL直接泄露最多64K的工作内存的内容。这64K里可能会有许多敏感数
<breeze_growing> anybody here?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何寻找"最近几秒钟"修改的文件?(主要是想跟踪配置文件变化) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457648 如何寻找"最近几秒钟"修改的文件?(主要是想跟踪配置文件变化) 具体就是想跟踪lubuntu的快速启动栏,lubuntu默认右边有一个快速启动栏,里面有一个shutdown,但不知道这个是怎
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 各位，ubuntu 如何修复此次openssl漏洞？官方已经给答案了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457649 各位，ubuntu 如何修复此次openssl漏洞？官方已经给答案了吗？ 感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 h101com — 2014-04-09 21:55
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 接管Chrome下载到aria2的插件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457650 GIT地址： Code: [url]http://git.oschina.net/yky/CDHelper[/url] 下载地址： Code: [url]http://git.oschina.net/yky/CDHelper/blob/master/dist/CDHelper.crx[/url] 功能简单说明 要求chrome 33以上版本 接管chrome自带下载功能 配置aria2服务器
<^k^>  ─> ，支持多个 支持修改文件名 支持修改url 功能很简单~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 雨坤毅 — 2014-04-09 22:06
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我想问一下OpenLogos字体怎么用？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457651 我想问一下OpenLogos字体怎么用？？？里面的图标怎么用啊？我想用那个怎么指定？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 haime — 2014-04-09 22:11
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:14
<hoxily> 都是挂机的？
<Zesty_> http://imgur.com/gallery/4e9nj
<^k^> Zesty_: ⇪ Japanese game show in which contestants have to find which pieces of furniture are chocolate. - Imgur
<Zesty_> 嗯啊，反正我是用ZNC的
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-10
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 14.04的几个问题，求助。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457656 一，我的是fujitsu本，已经 安装win8.1，安装双系统，硬盘是samsung 840pro ssd 二，本机刻盘开机用CDboot，引导不成功。U盘安装不论是utraiso还是Pen Drive Linux's USB制作的盘都是无法usbboot，而原来做的win8盘可以正常
<^k^>  ─> 引导启动。刻录了N张，制作 了N次，都 不成功 。为什么 会出现 这情况 ？ 三。通过其它笔记本刻录cd，正常安装了14.04。但问题是，鼠标 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于ubuntu14.04一些问题，麻烦各位帮助。谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457657 一，我的是fujitsu本，已经 安装win8.1，安装双系统，硬盘是samsung 840pro ssd 二，本机刻盘开机用CDboot，引导不成功。U盘安装不论是utraiso还是Pen Drive Linux's USB制作的盘都是无法usbboot，
<^k^>  ─> 而原来做的win8盘可以正常引导启动。刻录了N张，制作 了N次，都 不成功 。为什么 会出现 这情况 ？ 三。通过其它笔记本刻录cd，正常安 …
<meng_> 俺也遇到过这种莫名其妙的问题
<meng_> 估计跟人得“神病”一样，过几天自动好？？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装13.10时出现硬件问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457658 如图，安装13.10和mint 16时出现同样的问题，目测是显卡问题，不过我的BIOS没有禁用独显或集显的选项。很奇怪13.04可以顺利安装，请大神赐教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 skyline80386 — 2014-04-10 9:19
<xrosnight> 有python的人吗？
<xrosnight> im testing tornado/mysql on my laptop. The performance is "it can reponse about 1000 requests per second utmostly" How is that? Is tha normal????
<onlylove> zhouqt: 赶紧改nick，乃又调皮
<gfrog> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39073
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | FSF为OpenSSL漏洞辩护
<jiero> onlylove:  我昨天喝了五粮液。全身都红了，过敏。
<jiero> 喝了100元的酒————————
<onlylove> jiero: 我现在一点酒不能喝了，胃受不了
<jiero> onlylove: 额。星期六我喝吐了。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 怎么说是胃受不了？
<onlylove> gfrog_busy: 先别忙着busy，windows控制面板里面有个java的设置选项，这东西在linux里面怎么弄
<jiero> onlylove: 周日当伴郎就更惨烈了。。。这两天都是实验。。
<onlylove> jiero: 就是身体受不了咯
<jiero> onlylove:  我宁可踢4小时全攻全守足球。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 据说，喝醉了，再继续喝，就好了
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<eexpress> jiero: 拍一个屁股红红的照来证明
<onlylove> eexpress: 小心他拿猴子照片骗你
<jiero> eexpress: 昨天想拍。结果。。。找不到手机了，直接拿了几张餐巾纸就放嘴下面趴着睡了。
<roylez> eexpress: .
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez  好久没看到活动了。
<roylez> jiero: 你在哪里混着呢
<jiero> roylez: 活的还好吗。
<jiero> roylez: 还是本地。
<roylez> jiero: 山东？
<jiero> roylez: 嗯。
<roylez> jiero: 小窗
 * jiero 郁闷，总是被姐姐级人物说可爱。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 小e
<jiero> eexpress: 看到你喝醉了的图片了，谁拍的。
<eexpress> jiero: momo
<eexpress> 好可爱。。。你心态有些奇特啊。
<jiero> eexpress:  什么。。。是因为心态么？
<eexpress> jiero: 你有玻璃心态了吧
<eexpress> roylez: 昨天召唤你，你不出来？
<jiero> eexpress: 那是什么。。。
<sennn> 早上好!!!
 * jiero 摸摸 zenNamaste 
<roylez> eexpress: 昨天我在看star trek
<zenNamaste> jiero: momo
<jiero> roylez: 要看 澳洲肥皂
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 我手里现在有20个Naga MMO
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 我感觉二手采购价大概是 100元。。。
<eexpress> roylez: 我昨天看了一个，4个家伙，另外一个中国的，姓周的，抢黄金的，是宿醉2？
<sennn> 今天上班真累
<eexpress> jiero: 澳洲肥皂? 有这
<jiero> eexpress: 澳大利亚的情景戏，找志愿者，住在一起。
<MeaCu1pa1> (09:56:26) MeaCulpa: jiero: 那货是loser用的
<MeaCu1pa1> (09:56:43) MeaCulpa: 鼠标上集成按键只会影响定位
<jiero> MeaCu1pa1: 就算是吧。至少弥补了 没有小键盘的 笔记本遗憾。
<eexpress> roylez: ？？
<eexpress> jiero: 死家伙，整天说话，都是听不清的啊。发啥
<roylez> eexpress: 公司的后门软件说我装了迅雷，我正在电脑上找...
<roylez> eexpress: 不删掉没法工作
<eexpress> 。你不是soho，公司还扫描你的机器？
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: haha
<zenNamaste> roylez: 跳了???
<eexpress> 看上面呢。 roylez
<eexpress> 问电影
 * MeaCu1pa1 微斯人，独自去看成人展览？
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 早, 神.
<roylez> 看不懂ee说的
<zenNamaste> roylez: 你不是在家办公吗?
<roylez> zenNamaste: 是啊
<roylez> zenNamaste: 大18摸的技术高啊
<zenNamaste> roylez: 厉害.
<zenNamaste> roylez: 你用的不是linux?
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 尼玛linux裸奔了4年还技术高
<eexpress> roylez: 你挂啥手机IM没。给你看图片。
<roylez> zenNamaste: Lotus Notes的邮件必须要windows来看
<roylez> eexpress: 微信发给我
<eexpress> 你有微信？
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: mb的真想砸了这台book value为1的电脑
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: x264压缩还挺不错的  400M一个小时片长 也还清楚
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 这事，你和nyfair那个经常口胡的人说，TA搞这个
<roylez> yunfan_chrome: YIFY最高
<freeflying> roylez: 乐乐
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 这个倒是 不过他老口胡
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa1: 哭胖
<freeflying> eexpress: 依依
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: x264普遍支持 稳妥点
<yunfan_chrome> 话说我是在看 权力的游戏s401
<eexpress> roylez: 为你的眼神 做鸡。。。做鸡。。。
<gfrog_busy> freeflying: 猴总
<roylez> freeflying: 痱子
<eexpress> freeflying: 定位下你。
<gfrog_busy> eexpress: 渣神
<gfrog_busy> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_busy> MeaCu1pa1: 酷啪啪
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_busy: 壕上班了啊
<onlylove> roylez: 你看看是不是迅雷卸载了插件没卸载
<onlylove> roylez: 迅雷卸载程序卸载的不干净的
<gfrog> freeflying: …… 壕大大不要臊我
<gfrog> freeflying: 下午科目三去了
<roylez> onlylove: 我装的是鸟绿色版
<eexpress> gfrog: 你个破手机，到处照相。没档次。
<gfrog> freeflying: 争取五一之前可以自驾，啊哈哈。
<roylez> onlylove: 就是为了防公司的
<onlylove> roylez: 绿色版不要浏览器插件么
<gfrog> eexpress: 啧啧，我不说乃看出是爪机么？ lol
<onlylove> roylez: 乖，听话
<jiero> roylez:  眼神给我看看？
<eexpress> gfrog: 我就没打开看。lol
<jiero> eexpress: 额。你怎么看到的，哪里有 roylez 的照片
<eexpress> 遍地的发。。。 gfrog
<gfrog> freeflying: 机框英文咋说来着……
<gfrog> eexpress: lol
<eexpress> jiero: 是其他的截图。不是照片
<jiero> eexpress: 在哪里？
<eexpress> jiero: roylez的眼神啊，老花了
<eexpress> jiero: 在ubuntu的群啊
<eexpress> 照片
<jiero> 。。。。。。。我本来就没逻辑。
 * jiero 认输了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 机框是啥
<gfrog> freeflying: 就是插刀片的盒子
<freeflying> gfrog: chassis
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: nnnnnd，windows又升级要重启了
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，对，是这个。
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃这么快就科目三了啊
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: Windows牛逼的是，重启完他还在更新
<gfrog> freeflying: 速成班
<MeaCu1pa1> roylez: 我家win8了，快得多
<gfrog> freeflying: 依旧不敢摸车
<freeflying> gfrog: 你这刚考完就去自驾？
<gfrog> freeflying: 正好练手啊。
<eexpress> gfrog: 凶手，，，新手了？
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 风干的屎和稀屎的差别
<eexpress> 本地话里面：新手==凶手。 cc gfrog
<freeflying> gfrog: 当心有些保险不赔新手在高速上出险的
<freeflying> eexpress: 你湖南那开车绝对个个都是土匪的标准
<gfrog> freeflying: 还有这样的……
<eexpress> freeflying: 恩。本地水平都比较狠的。
<gfrog> freeflying: eexpress 南京司机真是渣死了
<freeflying> gfrog: 你查下新交规，看是不是还有实习期不能上高速
<gfrog> freeflying: eexpress 不按线行驶，看着行人还加速。
<gfrog> freeflying: 木有。需要有老司机陪
<roylez> MeaCu1pa1: 裁员那么多，WST的一帮人都没有裁掉
<eexpress> 看着行人还加速。。。
<freeflying> gfrog: 天朝到处都是
<freeflying> gfrog: 话说深圳现在人行道不让行人，罚3分，500块
<gfrog> freeflying: 南京司机真心比帝都的差不少。帝都至少我敢在斑马线上安心过马路
<eexpress> 本地交警判断车祸的依据，第一是看技术高超不。
<freeflying> gfrog: 帝都也不敢啊
<eexpress> 技术低的，赔了再说
<eexpress> lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 帝都绿灯的时候必须敢啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 南京是斑马线上没灯，车还开的飞快。还有遍地窜的电动车
<freeflying> gfrog: 帝都右转的2B们大多不看灯的
<freeflying> 也不让人的
<eexpress> freeflying: 对啊。道路是开车的人纳税修建的。
<freeflying> 话说我现在斑马线上有人我都停下让人先过
<freeflying> eexpress: 扯蛋
<gfrog> freeflying: 右转可以不看灯啊，新交规
<eexpress> 车险交了好多。各种费用
<eexpress> 右转没违规
<eexpress> 除开右转都有灯
<jiero> 不开灯的有无数。
<jiero> 听说天津还有保留黄灯的。
 * jiero 这里黄灯已经淘汰
<jiero> 没有黄灯了。
<eexpress> 没淘汰
 * jiero 方圆50公里没有黄灯
<eexpress> 闯黄闪，就是说这个啊
<jiero> 我们这里没黄灯。
 * eexpress 最喜欢闯黄闪。没被抓过一次
<roylez> onlylove: windows下的迅雷插件在哪里？
<jiero> 我们这里全是数字倒计时！
<onlylove> roylez: 不清楚，自己翻吧，你啥系统，xp还是7
<roylez> onlylove: win7
<jiero> 直接绿变红
<onlylove> roylez: 大概在user/用户名/app data里面
<eexpress> jiero: 我们这有一个时间最奇葩的灯，我忘记录像了。数字45秒内乱跳。包括红绿色乱切换。
<jiero> roylez: windows 7 怎么操作才能好用？
<onlylove> roylez: 你在自己的用户文件夹下面搜thunder就是
 * jiero 见过最垃圾的窗口管理 - windows 7 。。。怎么觉得比xp都没进步。。。
<eexpress> 可惜修好了。
<jiero> 哦。应该是记忆里。
<roylez> onlylove: 我全盘搜索全删掉了，公司的后门还是报错
<eexpress> roylez: 学酷胖，安装cygwin，然后find . xxx
<jiero> 太久远的 windows 98 之类的已经忘却了
<onlylove> roylez: 哦这……
<onlylove> roylez: 你打电话给后门软件，说你卸载了
<eexpress> 18m原来全都是用win的。草。
<onlylove> roylez: 原来我用arvia小红伞的时候，有个没卸载干净的插件被报毒了，才知道有那么个东西
<roylez> onlylove: 现在在注册表查找删除
<onlylove> roylez: 开ie，禁用迅雷加载项……唉，卸载了，注册表还有
<onlylove> roylez: 找的时候别忘了sandai这个关键字
<eexpress> roylez: 唉，你又回到折腾注册表的时代了。
<roylez> onlylove: 这是什么关键字？
<eexpress> 还要组策略。
<onlylove> roylez: 三代科技，一开始迅雷的公司
<freeflying> gfrog: 右转要看人啊
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。我是2004年开始用迅雷的，然后2006年抛弃了。被我抛弃的软件后来都接管了整个中国50%以上的流量么。。。
<onlylove> 还有/usr/用户名/local setting，然后那个文件夹是隐藏的
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 迅雷离线当年使我可以预览A片
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 还是很猛的
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 我抛弃的时候还没哪些东西。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 差不多吧，另外的被快播和风行，还有暴风接管了
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 那时候我不用...
<eexpress> 为毛我没赶上迅雷时代
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 深度专访：体验机计划（二）之登录管理器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457659 感谢大家对我们的支持和关注，现在已经是体验机计划第二期了，我们开始逐步对deepin2014进行解读，此次解读的是用户接触到的第一个关键性应用——登录管理器。 deepin2014依然采用lightdm
<^k^>  ─> 作为默认的登陆管理器，但是deepin2014对登录管理器进行了较大的改进。接下来，马上进入主题，视频奉上。 请前往优酷查看： http://v.youk …
<MeaCu1pa> 迅雷时代我还在mldonkey..
<jiero> eexpress: 老人啊。。。因为你04年就linux了。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 我07年才开始。。。
<eexpress> 05呢
<jiero> eexpress: 嗯。
<onlylove> 07年才有自己的PC
<jiero> onlylove: 哦。家里的算自己的么。。。
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> jiero: 算
<eexpress> roylez: 你说你看片无数，到底还是没看过我发的那个嘛。
<roylez> eexpress: 垃圾的不看
<eexpress> 可你美国片，居然说成中国片。何解？
<eexpress> lol
<onlylove> http://www.oschina.net/news/50607/windows-piracy
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ [观点]盗版用户无权指责微软“不负责任” - 开源中国社区
<onlylove> 盗版用户确实无权指责微软
<onlylove> 只要开开心心继续用就好
<roylez> onlylove: 搜狗输入法弹出一个窗要我登陆，一个输入法，登陆你妹！！！
<onlylove> roylez: 登录可以同步词库
<onlylove> roylez: 还有设置，皮肤
<onlylove> roylez: 你可以不登录
<onlylove> roylez: 你还是用华宇紫光吧……
<eexpress> happyaron: 你咋和 gfrog 一样了。遍地发图片
<onlylove> roylez: 当然，搜狗的词库做的很好的
<roylez> onlylove: 我打算下个迅雷装了然后再卸载
<onlylove> roylez: 祝你好运
<roylez> onlylove: 不行我就跳槽
<roylez> onlylove: 操蛋的
<freeflying> eexpress: 都是用水果的壕啊
<jiero> roylez: 有公司的国产软件怎么可能卸载成功。
<jiero> eexpress:  感觉哈皮跟随 Destine的脚步。。。
<eexpress> freeflying: 哦。那本irc，应该掀起黑水果的浪潮了
<eexpress> jiero: gfrog和 destine啥关系？
<freeflying> eexpress: 干吧
<eexpress> 哈皮还说得过去。
<jiero> eexpress: 没关系啊。
<eexpress> freeflying: 你先来。
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。我没看到 gfrog 发图
<jiero> eexpress: 就看 哈皮和Destine发。
<eexpress> 。。你没follow gfrog吧
 * eexpress 坚决不follow 妹子。
<jiero> eexpress:  这里不用水果手机的有谁？
<eexpress> 不知道
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457660 提示the system is going down for power off in 1 minute login incorrect 来自 MI-ONE Plus 上的 Tapatalk [url='http://tapatalk.com/m?id=10']now Free[/url] 统计信息: 发表于 由 lifuljk — 2014-04-10 10:40
<jiero> eexpress: 为啥不？
<happyaron> eexpress: 咋了
<jiero> eexpress: 以前曾经 follow gfrog
<happyaron> eexpress: 发发图不行么
<happyaron> freeflying: 水果的相机也渣渣
<jiero> happyaron: 惊动你了。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 土豪怎么能继续用水果拍照呢。
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。
<happyaron> eexpress: 你是不敢follow妹子么？
<eexpress> happyaron: 就是啊。渣渣手机拍的。还敢到处发。
<happyaron> eexpress: 问题是ee嫂估计不会看的啊。
<happyaron> eexpress: 因为穷逼啊。
<happyaron> eexpress: 没有别的相机啊
<eexpress> happyaron: 不是啊。只有妹子跟我的，没有反的。
<eexpress> 这是原则啊
<eexpress> lol
<happyaron> eexpress: 好吧ee土豪就是淡定。
 * eexpress 围观 happyaron follow destine 妹子
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕都不用水果了啊
<sennn> Guten tag
<happyaron> freeflying: 问题是我还在用水果啊。
 * eexpress 用免费的定制机。。。
<happyaron> eexpress: 土豪各种需求都能用高端货满足了
<happyaron> 所以手机能打电话就行了，定制机也ok
<eexpress> 恩。就是还缺秘书。lol
<happyaron> eexpress: 赶快弄一客车。
<eexpress> 。。
<happyaron> 以ee的情况，不弄一客车你好意思来跟大家交代么，是不 freeflying
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 你需要加长轿车，坐满秘书
<roylez> eexpress: 送我一台免费定制机
<eexpress> 帝都人多。 freeflying是西站地头蛇，你让他弄一客车先。 happyaron
<roylez> eexpress: 你需要一张用秘书组成的床
<happyaron> eexpress: 不要分化我和 freeflying，现在说你呢。
<eexpress> roylez: 额。土豪。你都出国了。国外多的是0元机。
<eexpress> happyaron: ，，，
<jiero> 专业手机摄影。昨天见到了。光变的。
<eexpress> 秘书组成的床。这梦想，咋我也有过？ roylez
<u258> http://code.bulix.org/4yc0xc-86014
<^k^> ⇪ t: 取标题超时 execution expired
<happyaron> 去某小狗蹲班了，一会儿聊。
<u258> 谁帮忙看看，function arr(){} 里面 那个 if .... 更有效？ however it works. but just too much codes
<jiero> eexpress: 太热了。不够软。碰到别人我就会这么想。肯定不能当床吧。
<eexpress> jiero: 你这观点，你和 roylez先pk下
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。阿姨。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 我喜欢沙子做床。
<eexpress> 沙子好啊
<u258> eexpress: 帅他爹，帮忙看看。。
<eexpress> ？
<jiero> eexpress: 。你媳妇？
<eexpress> 这谁啊。nnnnnd
<u258> http://code.bulix.org/4yc0xc-86014
<roylez> eexpress: 你媳妇？
<eexpress> 你媳妇喜欢贴code...
<u258> 13 dian
<eexpress> 还php。看花眼睛。不看。
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐 乐乐 乐乐 乐乐 你在干吗。
<u258> 我要的 idea. 你可以 随便其他语言就可以
<roylez> jiero: 看ee跟他媳妇拌嘴
<u258> 主席搞是么乱
<eexpress> 澳洲的？乐乐你的马甲？你不会php的嘛
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39075
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 专家：Windows XP停止更新反映了美国的衰落
<onlylove> 果然砖家！
<onlylove> 无视win7
<onlylove> 唉……
<onlylove> 智硬啊
<palomino|working> ...
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39076
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 黑莓考虑退出手机市场
<onlylove> 黑莓不玩了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，去北邮当专家去
<palomino|working> 得先把智商拉低才行啊 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你可以装作很低的样子嘛
<onlylove> palomino|working: 拉低了多可惜
<palomino|working> 不好装啊，需要逼真的演技，我怕不行啊
<eexpress> onlylove: 该拉低的时候，就拉低，才能适应社会啊。
<onlylove> http://www.zoomeye.org/lab/openssl
<^k^> ⇪ t: OpenSSL Heartbleed Worldwide Vulnerable Distribution
<onlylove> 唉，朝鲜人的科技……
<onlylove> eexpress: 问题是，拉低了，再怎么拉回来……
<eexpress> 能X能Y啊
<onlylove> ……
<eexpress> 能I能O啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39077
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 马航370航班搜索耗费资金将打破历史纪录
<onlylove> 马来西亚大坑
<onlylove> 坑了26个国家，包括自己
<eexpress> 谁用insync不
<onlylove> 这里统计出人生各个阶段的安全感是靠什么支撑的？1岁：奶；5岁：爸爸妈妈；10岁：游戏；15岁：初恋对你的好感；18岁：钱；20岁：钱；30岁：钱；40岁：钱；50岁：钱；60岁：钱；70岁：钱；80岁：钱。
<eexpress> https://www.insynchq.com/linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Google Drive / Docs for Linux by Insync
<eexpress> 果然是要钻洞。。
<eexpress> 岂不是同步需要gae流量了
<onlylove> 怎么能没有gentoo呢！
<eexpress> onlylove: 你这看的不好。我看过另外一个各年龄的需要表格。
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 记得你原来用爬虫爬豆瓣？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不是豆瓣 是微博
<yunfan_chrome> 饭否也爬过 那个是lua写的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 住房信息啥的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 额 想起来了 确实
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 今天听说豆瓣有api
<yunfan_chrome> 用pyquery抽取信息的 还是你记得牢啊 onlylove
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: api要申请 而且有限制
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我看lwp看的头大，决定继续回去看小骆驼了……
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 老实说，我记得的，很多都是无关紧要的东西，关键的从来忘掉
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 干嘛要看perl的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不知道……
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 其实吧……是不喜欢py的强制缩进
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你喜欢的话 py也可以不缩进
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 其他语言好歹有个括号来把代码包起来
<yunfan_chrome> if 这些都可以写一行
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: py这种用缩进来搞的……
<yunfan_chrome> 还可以把多行逻辑转换成单个表达式的副作用
<yunfan_chrome> 这些都是python 黑魔法
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 玩黑魔法搞不好会把自己黑掉的
<yunfan_chrome> 我就喜欢把多行的for while 转换成 filter(None, ())
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 还是乖一点比较好
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 没事 我写的python跟lisp差不多 照样能跑
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: py和lisp差不多……那是怎样的py……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 就是好多圆括号
<eexpress> onlylove: 咋不看 WWW::Mechanize
<yunfan_chrome> days = chain(*(day_range(*p.split('-')) if '-' in p else [int2fmt(day2int(p), '%Y-%m-%d')] for p in raw))
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 比如上面这句
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 确实一点不像py
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 这个用起来挺爽的 我的思路比较喜欢顺着functional的走
<yunfan_chrome> 刚好py的列表推导又好用
<onlylove> eexpress: 就是想找个东西玩玩……
<onlylove> eexpress: 觉得shell用途略窄
<eexpress> 看实例最容易上手
<eexpress> LWP::Simple的看bt.pl， WWW::Mechanize的看pasteimg.pl。
<eexpress> 都在github
<onlylove> eexpress: 你的github帐号？
<eexpress> github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* eexpress/eexp-bin · GitHub (@ github.com)
<onlylove> 居然还有adb的脚本
<onlylove> 海盗的种子……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你不要被ee忽悠上邪路了 哪怕你不学py 去学ruby 也比学perl好
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: ee可不用去管人才市场的需求 但是你需要
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 那么恐怖？
<eexpress> 我不忽悠他。是他自己愿意看pl。
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 以前至少运维界还用pl 现在我看许多工具都是py或者ruby写了
 * eexpress 继续最顺手的perl
<yunfan_chrome> 连这个传统领域都块保不住了 你还是学点常用的好点 等你当了大老板再来随心所欲
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 或者ee愿意包养你也成 负责食宿 零花月付
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我又不靠那个吃饭……
 * eexpress 继续bs py的无数警告和版本问题，还要tab
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: Larry说的很明白，perl不是给我这种人准备的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 人说了，是给程序员，而且每天写20分钟以上perl的人准备的，我就看看
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 而且我很烦那种语言互掐的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 比方说王垠那货，说他在G用py做 了啥，效率高多少，然后过几天，G说自己用java做啥比py效率搞多少
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 今天你换这个性能提高多少，明天他用那个性能提高多少，总是被牵着跑，就和用微软的东西没啥两样，先学好一个
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 就算没用，以后学别的也快
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 王银这个人当初去举牌的时候 我就跟 lerosua说过这人对开源界只有坏处
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 11年的时候，为了改剑三的插件，我专门去看过lua
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你还玩那个
<yunfan_chrome> lua那本书对我启发很大 许多原理都是从那本书学的
<yunfan_chrome> 不过现在我基本不用lua
<yunfan_chrome> 话说我还是 lua中国的版主 呵呵
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 现在还玩，陪小伙伴玩，这游戏基本没啥意思了，就是魔兽的clone
<piggybox_> yunfan_chrome: 久仰久仰
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 而且和多利一样，老化的厉害
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 而且被这破游戏逼的要换新电脑
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 所以想安静学点东西，perl树大根深，仅此而已
<palomino|working> ....
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有意见保留，有建议拍砖
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 如果你真的是学点好玩的东西 不管实用性 那学forth吧
<palomino|working> 祝你好运.. onlylove
<yunfan_chrome> 这才是真正的树大根深
<yunfan_chrome> forth的应用 从硬件设计cpu一直到软件搞AI都有 额
<onlylove> palomino|working: pl就那么坑？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我不想研究那么深
<palomino|working> 我是献上美好的祝福啊.. onlylove
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 说起来，ruby是95年的，也不少年头了
<onlylove> ee的脚本给了仨常去的地址
<sennn> 吃飯了嗎,各位
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: imadper那货说自己一周学了perl，老实说，我没工作的时候，天天琢磨那些头大的概念，好几个周也没学会
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 所以不知道往哪走了
<onlylove> 这几天还要看EMC的存储手册！烦
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 来，蓉蓉，你会啥，怎么学的，给条路
<happyaron> onlylove: EMC手册我没看过，只看过点spec
<happyaron> onlylove: 基本就是读啦。
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 其实有个比perl还让人郁闷的，就是cobol？
<happyaron> onlylove: 读完了，有机会就试试，没有就yy下。
<onlylove> happyaron: 唉……我讨厌玩存储
<happyaron> onlylove: 但存储专家之前啊
<onlylove> happyaron: oracle专家还值钱呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 这年代CCIE越来越多， MeaCu1pa 这种存储专家少
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你跳槽呗。
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道你是说gforg越来越不值钱了？
<happyaron> onlylove: gfrog 现在反正也没干网络
<freeflying> gfrog: 壕蛋蛋今天没在办公室啊
<onlylove> 帝都今天又严重污染
<happyaron> freeflying: 今天上午俩vp去办公室，他没去就亏了。
<happyaron> gfrog: ^^
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我三天学了py
<freeflying> happyaron: 啧啧
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 别骗我了，我看过py核心编程，3天概念都弄不明白
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕你现在天天都跟VP混，有前途啊
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: perl和py的书我都有
<happyaron> freeflying: 不跟了，蹲搜狗
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 老实说，除掉那一堆头大的正则，我觉得pl比py好看
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 正则是精华吧。
<happyaron> eexpress: ee
<happyaron> eexpress: pl没了正则还是pl么
<onlylove> happyaron: 正则有专门一本书
<happyaron> onlylove: 没了正则的pl还叫pl么
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道叫php？
<happyaron> onlylove: pl without regex
<onlylove> happyaron: 这不现实，Larry当时是为了处理文本搞的那个
<gshmu> [ 2758.179020] EXT4-fs error (device sdb3): ext4_find_entry:1206: inode #5767169: comm getty: reading directory Iblock 0
<happyaron> onlylove: :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以必须有……虽然看着很难懂
<happyaron> gshmu: 不行就fsck
<happyaron> gshmu: 无他
<eexpress> happyaron: 那不是了。那是shell了
<happyaron> eexpress: 赞
<onlylove> happyaron: 你就不能教人mkfs
<happyaron> onlylove: 那样说来dd多好
<onlylove> happyaron: if=random？
<onlylove> happyaron: of=/dev/sda？
<happyaron> onlylove: 随意啊，想怎么搞怎么搞
<gshmu> onlylove:  系统在移动硬盘
<gshmu> 图形界面什么都没了 命令界面 报错
<happyaron> gshmu: 备份数据重装吧
<gshmu> 知道是什么问题吗？
<gshmu> 重装的依据是什么？
<gshmu> home分区怎么搞？
<gshmu> 直接挂载 还是需要格盘
<gshmu> happyaron: 还在么？
<gshmu> 在明确点说，系统在移动硬盘 会不会是数据线被碰到了，或者什么原因
<^k^> 新 华东校区 • 南京工业职业技术学院 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457663 来为我强大的南工院发表一贴……求熟脸， 统计信息: 发表于 由 再次沦陷的眼眸 — 2014-04-10 12:12
<roylez> eexpress: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mailboxapp
<^k^> ⇪ t: Mailbox - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<onlylove> 跑了……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 入个门 看py简明教程就可以了
<onlylove> 刚要回复……
<yunfan_chrome> 其他的都是库的使用而已
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我看了眼新的JR，看来还得回去看- Automation development experience in python.
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你把简明教程看完了 其他只是了解库的使用 而已
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 新职位貌似是QE，但是HR那边没定下来要调整到哪里
<yunfan_chrome> 另外一些概念性的东西只是通用的 比如多进程 异步的概念 这个又不是py独特的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: QE那不是和啊蛋一样了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 提问，py的库和pl的module是不是一个东西
<zenNamaste> JR是什么? onlylove ?
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不一定，今天明确和我说，我这边不确定
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 你要换工作了?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 突然想喷你呢……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 有一些差异 py简化了module 文件就是
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 随便
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没啥，就是内部调整
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 当qe去了>
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 赞, 那你是转正了?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: vmware觉得我这个酱油职位太轻松，不想付钱
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 没转正，没开掉已经不错了
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 换职位有工资涨的吧
<yunfan_chrome> 不像其他语言还要声明一个module
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 合同没说
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我回去看看去
<onlylove> zenNamaste: Job Requirements
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 恩 钱才是最重要的
<zenNamaste> 哦
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: QE的话那你升级了 现在账面多少一个月？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 税后5K多点
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那也还能糊口
<onlylove> 吃饭去，再不去没了……
<yunfan_chrome> 不过最好还是争取+2k
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 烤翅一绝的砂锅挺好吃得
<yunfan_chrome> cb是不是挂了
<imtxc> onlylove: 哇，升职了？加薪了？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 早啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 早, 到哪儿了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥？
<imtxc> 哦，快递？
<imtxc> 好像还在纽约？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦.
<zenNamaste> 下周能到, 按照我的经历来看
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 越慢越好
<imtxc> 我心理越平衡
<imtxc> 我的东西还在海关得俩月左右呢
<zenNamaste> ... ... ...
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... ...
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 刚才又去redit放了个列表推导式 print "\n".join(''.join('Fizz' if x%3==0 else '', 'Buzz' if x%5==3 else '') for x in xrange(1, 101))
<onlylove> imtxc: 毛升职，以后什么样还不知道呢
<onlylove> imtxc: 今天招行来过了，果然蛋蛋牛叉，来了个资深客户经理
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> 全资深的啊。。。
<jkhl> 我认为 列表推导式 是 不可读
<onlylove> imtxc: 不是的，前几天来堵门的就是客户经理
<yunfan_chrome> lispy的代码不是给你读的
<imtxc> 好吧，
<yunfan_chrome> 是给我装逼用的
<onlylove> imtxc: 为毛我感觉我的简历和linkedin上很多人差不多，HR还是嫌简单呢……
<imtxc> 。。。
<jasabella> 你們好 :) 我寻找一個粤语输入法.
<onlylove> jasabella: Rime？
<palomino|working> ...上来就问人家"日么"...太直率了吧 onlylove
<imtxc> palomino|working: 这样比较节约时间
<onlylove> palomino|working: 别闹，Rime 中州韻
<onlylove> palomino|working: 在闹今晚上给你滴蜡
<palomino|working> 重口啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 你也跟着掺和
<onlylove> jasabella: 自己搜中州韻，别听他们胡闹
<gshmu> jkhl: 我不喜欢这里
<onlylove> gshmu: 你home单独分区了没
<gshmu> 单独分区了
<gshmu> 我估计不是非常大的问题 毕竟是移动硬盘 有几次被碰到吧
<YourDaemon> clear
<onlylove> gshmu: 如果真的不好了，要重装，记得分区的时候不要格式化home就是
<jkhl> gshmu: 我猜你是来自台湾
<gshmu> 陕西
<gshmu> jkhl: I want go to TaiWan
<onlylove> jkhl: 台湾？那让他看简体和大陆术语，不得难死他
<gshmu> onlylove: 难死了，我乐意
<gshmu> 看英文都没难死
<imtxc> eexpress: 我说了句“买手机”那妹子终于回复我了
<jkhl> jkhl: 为什么？
<jkhl> gshmu: 为什么？ *
<gshmu> 因为我认为英文更难
<onlylove> 1.45G……金山今天疯了么
<jkhl> 我的意思是，你为什么要到台湾去？
<gshmu> 有点儿想去，
<gshmu> 可能是那里可以登录fb
<gshmu> 你在哪儿学习的中文   jkhl：。。
<jasabella> Rime是易用的嗎？
<gshmu> jasabella: good typein
<gshmu> jasabella: 很简单的繁简切换
<jkhl> gshmu: Google Translate :P
<jkhl> (其实我不会写中国)
<gshmu> translate bot
<gshmu> 김수정
<gshmu> 啊哈哈哈
<gshmu> its not copy 。。。
<gshmu> I don't but i can
<jasabella> 我來自香港
<ccTLS> 김주정?金株正？
<jkhl> bot? 其实我没有使用
<gshmu> one name
<ccTLS> 누구세요?
<gshmu> jkhl:  en2zh@bot.talk.google.com
<jkhl> 我一直到去年香港
<OperaGhostkv> ahaha
<gshmu> and zh2en@bot.talk.google.com
<ccTLS> 刚刚进入ubuntu，被骂出来了~
<jkhl> gshmu: thx
<onlylove> ccTLS: offtopic了？
<gshmu> add it translate will nearby
<ccTLS> 今天beta2后面的RC还能不能更新了
<jkhl> yeah, I'll try it, I've seen such things before
<onlylove> 靠，今天怎么会掉线
<ccTLS> onlylove,我用网页版，只是想看看是不是utf-8，后来才发现，全是洋文
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 远程遥控精子机器人 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457664 163.jpg 有了机器人，人类的性生活也能变得智能起来，就连曾经不能控制的受精行为未来似乎也可以“尽在掌握”了。近日，德国的Dresden纳米技术研究所就造出了一种可以远程遥控的精子机器人，有了它，人们可
<OperaGhostkv> 你跑到主频道说毛中文
<gshmu> jkhl: ...
<gshmu> 谁啊，没事到英文频道找抽
<jkhl> deng yi xia
<ccTLS> 我进错了
<ccTLS> 是我
<gshmu> ok
<gshmu> jkhl
<ccTLS> 没注意后面没打上 -cn
<ccTLS> 是我错了，大神息怒
<gshmu> jkhl: U know Chinese
<jkhl> jiu yi dian dian
<alvin_rx1> jkhl: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *;'w<ad*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<jkhl> ok
<OperaGhostkv> 嘿嘿嘿哈哈！！
<ccTLS> 大神勿笑
<ccTLS> 网页版就是牛力呀
<gshmu> alvin_rx1: 别警告jkhl 他不是中国的
<gshmu> alvin_rx1: 拼音已经非常不错了
<lainme> gshmu: 他现在是bot状态
<gshmu> 你怎么知道？？？
<gshmu> bot状态 指的什么？
<onlylove> lainme: 他还有是人的时候？
<jkhl> 我只是需要时间来配置的东西
<onlylove> gshmu: 就是和kk一样的
<lainme> gshmu: 人机合一，有时是人有时是bot
<gshmu> kk 我也不知道
<ccTLS> 坐等RC出现，大神谁给个提示，啥时候呀
<lainme> onlylove: 好久没见他出现了，以前还是常说话的
<OperaGhostkv> 前几天
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Teradata：Hadoop虽大有裨益 开源市场仍欠稳 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457665 [日期：2014-04-10] 　一些金融分析师们对Teradata公司在IT市场上的持续发展能力提出了质疑。虽然这部分客户确实将Hadoop提上了议事日程，但如果拥有数十年历史的数据仓库供应商都认为难度很
<^k^>  ─> 大、客户们往往只会选择放弃。 　　“更重要的是破除炒作带来的误解而非在现实层面作出妥协，”Teradata Labs总裁Scott Gnau在最近的一次 …
<jkhl> 做你们认识Ray Kurzweil吗？
<OperaGhostkv> 各频道话题惊人统一
<ccTLS> ?
<onlylove> openssl？
<ccTLS> 什么话题？
<OperaGhostkv> 是的
<OperaGhostkv> openssl
<onlylove> 只能是这个了
<jasabella> Rime的package是什么名字?
<ccTLS> openssl，大bugs
<onlylove> 可怜的openssl,因为C的越界问题
<onlylove> jasabella: 老实说，不知道……
<OperaGhostkv> #openssl 的频道欢乐极了
<gshmu> 去谷歌code看去
<ccTLS> haha,openSSL要火
<jkhl> 我想我们必须更改密码后，网站更新自己的加密
<jasabella> heh
<OperaGhostkv> 是的。。然而google 居然没有更新
<onlylove> 去看看去
<OperaGhostkv> 现在没那么热闹了
<lainme> 越是庞大的系统越慢吧……
<onlylove> jkhl: 最主要的是，废除密钥，重新生成，这bug貌似两年了
<jasabella> apt-cache search rime
<jasabella> oops
<OperaGhostkv> 0day 的时候太欢乐了
<gshmu> 谁能告诉我 他们说的是什么？？？
<gshmu> openssl  然后呢？
<OperaGhostkv> 谁？
<onlylove> gshmu: openssl的64k内存漏洞
<jkhl> OperaGhostkv: 我认为Google已经更新了他们的加密
<onlylove> gshmu: 影响面太大了，主流服务器基本全军覆没
<jkhl> 那么你应该只是更改您的密码
<ccTLS> 07-Apr-2014:	   Security Advisory: Heartbeat overflow issue.
<gshmu> onlylove: thanks
<ccTLS> 07-Apr-2014:	   OpenSSL 1.0.1g is now available, including bug and security fixes
<jasabella> :/ http://code.google.com/p/rimeime/wiki/RimeWithIBus
<^k^> ⇪ t: RimeWithIBus - rimeime - Building and installing ibus-rime. - 中州韻輸入法引擎 | Rime Input Method Engine - Google Project Hosting
<OperaGhostkv> jkhl: 昨天的这个时候是没有的
<OperaGhostkv> 在#openssl讨论了这个问题
<onlylove> 金山个破烂货，更新内容那么点，更新包那么大
<nyfair> 哪个包？
<nyfair> 毒霸？
<onlylove> nyfair: 游戏包
<onlylove> nyfair: 表想多了
<ccTLS> OpenSSL 1.0.1g已经出现了，还内置了bug和安全修复了，为什么还要拿这个问题说事儿~
<nyfair> 腐女最爱剑网3？
<ccTLS> 可怜的OpenSSL
<jkhl> brb (be right back) 怎么说在中国？
<onlylove> ccTLS: 我要是和你说，昨天国内sohu源还没更新，你怎么想
<ccTLS> sohu威武
<onlylove> ccTLS: 但是cdn已经更新了
<ccTLS> 这个无角
<ccTLS> 这个无解
<jkhl> brb
<onlylove> ccTLS: 我装系统用的sohu源，因为觉得cdn太慢
<OperaGhostkv> 我们最后认为google 在0day 前就补了
<ccTLS> 大神，您用什么系统
<onlylove> ccTLS: 后来发现版本不对，是1.0.1f的，所以才换回cdn
<jasabella> package中文叫么什？
<nyfair> 我认为google还用的0.9.8
<ccTLS> 包
<jasabella> ahhh
<ccTLS> package叫包
<OperaGhostkv> 不是的。它用的新的
<nyfair> 你怎么确定？
<onlylove> nyfair: 毛腐女最爱，明明是轻松打败世纪佳缘的魔兽克隆版
<ccTLS> 大神们继续，继续坐等rc
<OperaGhostkv> 是的
<onlylove> ccTLS: 每天update然后upgrade，早晚有一天就final了
<ccTLS> 今天offical不是会出rc吗，我等不急用14.04LTS，我这6.06LTS也应该换了
<OperaGhostkv> 0day 的时候特别留意google youtube gmail
<ccTLS> GNOME3.10更到3.12玩玩wayland
 * nyfair 搜索了下，很自豪的表示没有libeay32.dll和ssleay32.dll
<jasabella> 没有12.04 LTS Rime 包 :(
<ccTLS> 大神们，问个问题，我这6850玩wayland，没事吧~~~~
<nyfair> 农企玩linux干嘛？
<ccTLS> 渣机勿喷
<OperaGhostkv> http://possible.lv/tools/hb/
<nyfair> 说道农企，黄总昨天发的那个N记鸡血补丁超级威武啊
<OperaGhostkv> 你开以检测试试
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 说起来，这个bug两年了？听说？
<nyfair> 号称改变directx调用，我试了下飘柔9提升好惊艳
<OperaGhostkv> 是的
<palomino|working> O_o nyfair
<palomino|working> 完全感觉不出来呢
<OperaGhostkv> 不更新证书就是作死
<onlylove> palomino|working: amd专用
<palomino|working> n卡也能用 onlylove
<palomino|working> tressfx
<onlylove> palomino|working: 看错了，以为是amd那个，结果是n的
<palomino|working> :)
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你那泰坦还需要提升？
<palomino|working> 所以我说感觉不到么.. onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你这叫饱汉子不知饿汉子饥
<nyfair> 壕！
<palomino|working> n卡这个驱动跟amd那个mantle类似，都得是低cpu+高显卡提升比较明显
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<OperaGhostkv> facebook 修的很快
<palomino|working> 我本来挺饱的 onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你考虑过那些还在用集成显卡的同胞么
<palomino|working> 但换了4k显示器之后也饥了 onlylove
<OperaGhostkv> twitter 最慢
<palomino|working> 双titan在4k显示器面前就是渣渣 onlylove
<nyfair> palomino|working: 什么尺寸的4k?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你考虑过那些用还不如核心显卡的710系列的同胞么
<palomino|working> 32的 nyfair
<OperaGhostkv> 24小时了还没修
<palomino|working> dell那款
<palomino|working> ... onlylove
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 有这么清晰的毛片吗?
<palomino|working> 有 zenNamaste
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 有
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我见过1T一集的火影
<palomino|working> 特意下过一个2160p的xxx测试了一下.. zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> 火影也叫毛片????
<zenNamaste> palomino|working: 你这个赞.
<palomino|working> :D zenNamaste
<gshmu> 请问 PoC 指的什么？？
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我是说有这么大的片子而已
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 李老板早.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 乖
<zenNamaste> gshmu: 网口供电?
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 那叫poe
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 哦.
<onlylove> zenNamaste: cisco的
<palomino|working> 嗷?
<zenNamaste> onlylove: 我在别的地方看的, 不是cisco
<zenNamaste> h3c
<onlylove> h3c也有这个了？
<hoxily> gshmu: http://baike.baidu.com/view/906196.htm?fr=wordsearch
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ PoC_百度百科
<onlylove> 我怎么记得这个是cisco专利
<zenNamaste> H3C S5500-SI series supply PoE function for endpoint devices
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你嗷啥？马不是咴的么
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 马鸣风萧萧
<OperaGhostkv> h3c 不是华为的麽
<jasabella> 請問你們在那裡?
<zenNamaste> jasabella: 帝都.
<nyfair> 中二病乐园
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 天朝
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 地球
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<OperaGhostkv> 火星
<gshmu> hoxily: “研究者声称他们成功恢复了密钥，我希望能看到PoC。如果你找到了PoC”
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E4%BB%A5%E5%A4%AA%E7%BD%91%E4%BE%9B%E7%94%B5
<^k^> ⇪ t: 以太网供电 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<nyfair> 村通网
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 不容易，你还在银河里面
<OperaGhostkv> 这边延迟太大
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 再踩下
<palomino|working> 累啊
<roylez> MeaCu1pa: IBM java升级，4次了，一直失败，说是空间不足。我的C盘还有几十G，逗我？而且是装的32bit的，尼玛全公司你给我找一台32bit CPU的笔记本来看看
<nyfair> roylez: ibm的jvm是不是很蛋疼？
<onlylove> roylez: 换掉吧
<OperaGhostkv> d 盘够麽
<roylez> onlylove: 后悔几个月前放弃了跳槽的机会
<roylez> onlylove: 太蛋疼了
<onlylove> roylez: 跳哪里
<hoxily> gshmu: http://lcx.cc/?i=4275
<MeaCu1pa> roylez: 哈哈
<roylez> onlylove: 摩根斯坦利
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ OpenSSL 漏洞利用程序脚本 POC，OpenSSL“heartbleed”重大安全漏洞！_Nuclear'Atk 网络安全研究中心
<onlylove> roylez: 靠，你没去大摩啊
<roylez> onlylove: 被我拒了
<roylez> onlylove: work from home的人，有些懒得动
<nyfair> roylez: 我也拒了，握爪
<onlylove> roylez: 你觉得18摸更淫荡？还是I Beg Microsoft比较不错
<roylez> nyfair: 求腐女真相
<hoxily> gshmu: 所以此处的POC应该是Proof of Concept的缩写，概念验证（Proof of concept，简称POC）是对某些想法的一个不完整的实现，以证明其可行性，示范其原理，其目的是为了验证一些概念或理论。在计算机安全术语中，概念验证经常被用来作为0day、exploit的别名。（通常指并没有充分利用这个漏洞的exploit）
<onlylove> roylez: 迅雷搞定了？
<roylez> onlylove: 搞定了
<roylez> onlylove: 先装后卸
<roylez> onlylove: 流氓还需流氓治
<nyfair> roylez: 求共享渣雷帐号
<roylez> nyfair: pity的
<pity> 有用 iWork 的吗？
<nyfair> 貌似只有你用
<pity> roylez: 现在是茸茸的
<pity> nyfair: ....
<nyfair> roylez: 老司机求带带
<roylez> nyfair: 找pity
<onlylove> 我听说csdn挂了
<roylez> onlylove: 听说tuko也挂了
<onlylove> roylez: csdn这第二次了吧？
<roylez> onlylove: 这辈子上CSDN没超过5
<zenNamaste> 之前在csdn下书, i后拉去了iask了
<onlylove> roylez: 我只是看，连帐号都没，
<nyfair> 没csdn帐号的表示压力不大
<onlylove> roylez: 考虑去github弄个帐号保存dotfile
<nyfair> dotfile是什么
<pity> nyfair: 配置文件
<hoxily> nyfair: .xxx
<pity> onlylove: 你要早点弄还有 ripple 拿
<jiero> nyfair: 好久不见了。抱抱
<nyfair> 不抱
<onlylove> jiero: nyfair害羞
<nyfair> 最近心情不好
<onlylove> jiero: 多抱一会儿
<pity> roylez: 我看见你真相了
<nyfair> 开源厨们都排挤我
<xrosnight> 经常见CSDN CTO 的是什么节奏
<onlylove> nyfair: 你要他们不排挤你，就要变成和他们一样的
<onlylove> nyfair: 我们是微软，你会被同化的
<jkhl> 我应该去睡觉了，晚安。
<onlylove> nyfair: 就像matrix3里面neo被smith感染一样
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐 有好事儿没
<roylez> adam8157: 没好事
<onlylove> adam8157: 竹席郁闷了
<adam8157> roylez: 为什么郁闷?
<onlylove> adam8157: 上午刚被18摸后门报有迅雷
 * adam8157 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<pity> onlylove: ....
<adam8157> roylez: 你竟然在公司机器上用迅雷?
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove 
<onlylove> pity: 你现在在哪发财
<roylez> adam8157: 废话，谁能拦得住劳资
<eexpress> CYO: Yes 什么都点头的老好人
<eexpress> CZO: 现在排最后,等待**的太子
<nyfair> opensuse说我占用大量服务器资源封我帐号
<nyfair> fedoratoy删光我所有言论
<nyfair> 还有个onlylove老是找我抬杠
<nyfair> 这世界充满了恶意
<onlylove> jiero: 你抱nyfair抱的时间足够了？
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 你自己口胡，怪我和你抬扛？
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女，还记得我不？
<piggybox_> pity: 好久不见
<jiero> onlylove: 没有。要紧紧的抱住 nyfair 不能让他自杀。
<nyfair> roylez: 你不天天都在么
<onlylove> jiero: 是她
<roylez> nyfair: 求真相
<nyfair> roylez: 找yunfan，他3天两头人肉我
<jiero> nyfair: 你可以是男也可以是女。对我来说没啥关系。。。
<roylez> yunfan: 有腐女真相不？
<eexpress> 一堆基情。
<roylez> eexpress: ...
<roylez> eexpress: 基佬之神
<onlylove> roylez: yunfan有她的ip，能定位到大楼
 * roylez 干活，要没饭吃了
<onlylove> roylez: 不过真相貌似没有
<pity> onlylove: 还在 cc
<pity> piggybox_: :)
<onlylove> pity: 如果我在vm的位置保不住，求收留
<pity> onlylove: 还能保不住？
<onlylove> pity: hr让我更新简历了
<jiero> onlylove: 黑掉他公司摄像头
<onlylove> jiero: 你觉得好玩么……
<onlylove> jiero: 而且有啥意思
<gshmu> nyfair:  你好热闹，算我一个吧
<jiero> onlylove: 好玩过程。
<jiero> onlylove: 结果我不是很在意。
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 贵c会不会用kpatch?
<jiero> nyfair roylez  给我正面免冠照吧。
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 不知道啊, 我level不够
<jiero> zenNamaste 你用信用卡不？
<zenNamaste> jiero: 用
<jiero> zenNamaste: 哦。干吗用。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 透支.
<pity> onlylove: 我也更新过，没啥
<cece> hahahahhaha
<adam8157> 穷人都用
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我很奇怪哦。。。只要第一次不透支，以后就一直不用透支了。。。
<zenNamaste> jiero: 但是, 想透支
<jiero> 。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<eexpress> cc 是啥
<nyfair> 1天20w的都哭穷，这世界太残酷了
<eexpress> 谁？ nyfair
<nyfair> eexpress: 壕蛋蛋
<lainme> eexpress: adam
<eexpress> ..
<onlylove> pity: hr明确说要抽调的
<eexpress> 你们妹子怎么知道这些细节？
<onlylove> pity: 如果新部门面试不过，就不好说了
<eexpress> adam8157: 出来说明下
 * adam8157 真心穷
<onlylove> eexpress: adam被黑的
<onlylove> eexpress: 已经洗不清了
<onlylove> adam8157: 今天填表了
<eexpress> 蛋蛋以后就是怕妹子的种。
<adam8157> eexpress: 擦
<onlylove> adam8157: 山东只有一个武松
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 你老说实话, 很讨厌诶
<pity> onlylove: 我们这调动都费老大劲，你们还主动调？
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 额。你居然推波助澜。
<zenNamaste> eexpress: lol~
<onlylove> pity: 我这个是酱油职位，vm觉得钱花的冤枉
<eexpress> zenNamaste: 你推波。你推波。
<zenNamaste> ... ... 片
<ccTLS> onlylove:有ip现在都能定位到大楼了，求精准打击ip数据库，谢谢大神！
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 仔细看这个字   片
<eexpress> 看不出问题
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 像不像奥特曼在发光波
<onlylove> ccTLS: 你傻啊，有的地方是static ip的
<zenNamaste> eexpress: 片
<eexpress> 夹着一个棍？
<ccTLS> onlylove:哦哦
<onlylove> ccTLS: 比方说一些著名的公司的IP都是固定的
<onlylove> ccTLS: IBM一天一个IP你觉得很好玩？
<jiero> adam8157: 为什么1天20万？
<eexpress> onlylove: apnic的那些定位，不准确的。
<ccTLS> onlylove:我以为有什么精准打击ip数据库
<adam8157> jiero: 赔那么多
<onlylove> eexpress: 差不多了
<ccTLS> apnic就是个玩具
<eexpress> imtxc: 出来回答 jiero
<jiero> adam8157:  故事？
<eexpress> imtxc:
<onlylove> ccTLS: 你想多了
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<jiero> adam8157: 股票跑了？
<adam8157> jiero: 他们黑我呢
<ccTLS> onlylove:明白了。继续坐等rc
<jiero> adam8157:  lainme 一般不黑的啊。
<OperaGhostkv> openssl 频道在吵架来观光啊
<adam8157> jiero: lainme 学坏了
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 回答 jiero "adam8157: 为什么1天挣20万？"
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 其实我觉得对cracker来说，加密是坏事，但是对普通人来说，不加密是坏事
<eexpress> jiero: lainme 长得白呢
<lainme> jiero: adam8157 ee问指的是谁。我说adam，没说的确1天挣20万
<eexpress> imtxc: nnnnd 你一点都不机智。
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 因为private key被偷走，可以做更多事情
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 但是普通人不会偷走
<imtxc> 我没看上下文啊
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 所以相对来说，差不多的
<eexpress> 贴图嘛。我头天给你的图
<onlylove> imtxc: 只管黑adam好了
<happyaron> 累了
<eexpress> 笨 imtxc
 * eexpress 然后坐等 imtxc 被 adam8157 肉搏。
<happyaron> lol
<jiero> lainme 哦。。
<imtxc> kernel panic 了，在找问题呢。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 发过来给看看
 * jiero 的逻辑再次遗失。
<OperaGhostkv> 太欢乐
<jiero> eexpress: ...
<eexpress> panic了。你还说话
<zenNamaste> imtxc: traceback
<onlylove> eexpress: 他在win上聊天，linux不能联网，panic了
<eexpress> OperaGhostkv: 这是谁啊。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 编译的时候没有加 -g
<eexpress> nyfair: 认识他？
<OperaGhostkv> 什么？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 要毛-g?!
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 就要call trace呀
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 然后测试的时候panic的ko的代码也已经改了。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: ... ... 好吧
<imtxc> 还复现不了。。。
<roylez> imtxc: 听说你跟 adam8157 肉搏了？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: panic了, 拍照嘛
<imtxc> roylez: 还没呢
<roylez> imtxc: 勇士啊
<eexpress> adam8157: Cortex-M3 编译过？
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 有 oops
 * adam8157 back
<adam8157> eexpress: 没
<OperaGhostkv> openssl闷了半天。。一吵架居然都冒出来了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你们开了panic_on_oops了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 恩
<eexpress> adam8157: 找得到人搞过的没。找chain tools
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 哦, 为啥要开? 你们有kdump?
<adam8157> eexpress: 自己搜不完了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 本来好好的, 一开panic on oops啥消息都看不到了
<imtxc> zenNamaste:  发给乃了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 赞
<eexpress> 搜索不明确啊。
<imtxc> ..
<eexpress> 目的性不强
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 今天发不rc版吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457666 2014年4月17日，这是 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 暂定的发布日期。 目前 Ubuntu 13.10 正在开发进行中，预计在10月17日发布正式版。 而下一个版本 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 的发行计划已经公布出来： Alpha 1 - December 19th (for flavours) Alpha 2 – January 23
<^k^>  ─> rd (for flavours) Beta 1 – February 27th (for flavours) Final Beta – March 27th Release Candidate – April 10th Ubuntu 14.04 LTS – April 17th 官方发行计划：https://wik …
<onlylove> OperaGhostkv: 不管怎么说，先废掉密钥
<OperaGhostkv> 似乎有的公司没有费
<OperaGhostkv> 国内的百度什么的都更新了麽?
 * adam8157 这里有国美的人么?
<zenNamaste> 国美... .... ...
<zenNamaste> 擦, 看成美国了
<eexpress> 蛋蛋觉得gnome和gome是一家
<nyfair> 这个解释赞
<pity> onlylove: 看来你那是个肥差啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 今天发不rc版吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457667 2014年4月17日，这是 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 暂定的发布日期。 目前 Ubuntu 13.10 正在开发进行中，预计在10月17日发布正式版。 而下一个版本 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 的发行计划已经公布出来： Alpha 1 - December 19th (for flavours) Alpha 2 – January 23
<^k^>  ─> rd (for flavours) Beta 1 – February 27th (for flavours) Final Beta – March 27th Release Candidate – April 10th Ubuntu 14.04 LTS – April 17th 官方发行计划：https://wik …
<nyfair> 平独震露大波波
<onlylove> pity: 不是肥差，而是一个可有可无的职位
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 我也看成美国了，事实证明，语言是有词汇而非单字组成
<onlylove> zenNamaste: 所以有时候字的顺序不影响阅读
<jiero> nyfair:  妹妹。。。
<imtxc> eexpress: 易信没有附近的人功能，怎么玩啊。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 陌陌有唉
<roylez> onlylove: 美国好，国美渣
<eexpress> imtxc: 咋没有。有地图。
<eexpress> 额，你要摇？
<eexpress> 这是给熟人用的。其他的你去用陌陌？
<eexpress> 基于手机号码的。谁会马上给你？ imtxc
<jiero> eexpress: 我有你的号码。
<eexpress> 谁给你的？
<jiero> roylez: 国美卖的路由，我去了旁边最大的本地超市就降价40 %
<jiero> eexpress:  ä½ 
<eexpress> 忘记了
<roylez> jiero: jd更便宜吧...
<roylez> jiero: 淘宝就别提了
<jiero> roylez:  为啥那么多人喜欢 jd？
<jiero> roylez:  不解啊
<eexpress> roylez: 你衬衣多少钱的
<roylez> eexpress: 20-30刀之间
 * jiero 突然明白了。都是大城市的人，所以喜欢京东。。。
<eexpress> 谁喜欢jd，谁sb
<eexpress> roylez: 都是海淘来的？
<eexpress> 不可能还是几年前的澳洲的吧
 * jiero 这种非大城市的，对jd的感觉就是，我从京东退过4次货了。
<jiero> roylez: 你竟然有衬衣
<jiero> eexpress: 肯定海淘的。
<eexpress> jiero: 怀疑是洋垃圾。lol
<palomino|working> 因为jd送货快退货方便.. jiero
<jiero> eexpress: 我现在负责往美国澳大利亚出口垃圾。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 电子垃圾。
<eexpress> jiero: 那种？
<eexpress> palomino|working: 胡说。jd就买过一个zippo。一个月才到。
<palomino|working> 不是京东自营的吧 eexpress
<eexpress> 怀疑去日本作的。翻新去了。
<jiero> eexpress: jd自己卖的才块。
<palomino|working> 自营的一般转天到
<palomino|working> 第三方的不知道哪辈子到了
<eexpress> 不记得。
<jiero> eexpress: 而且是京津才快。
<eexpress> 所以再不去这破地方了
<eexpress> 搜索是asp的，结果不是一般的乱。
<jiero> eexpress: 否则干嘛京东
<palomino|working> 现在改了 eexpress
<jiero> eexpress: 就是给北京和天津的。
<palomino|working> 以前.net的 eexpress
<jiero> 不叫东京。
<eexpress> 好吧。历史印象不好
<palomino|working> 后来听说换java了 eexpress
<pity> onlylove: 可以转个感兴趣的岗位吧？
<onlylove> http://uisdc.qiniudn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/69b7d63agw1dtgpeoyonjj.jpg
<onlylove> palomino|working: 京东确实是京津地区快
<onlylove> palomino|working: 小伙伴买GTX460,京东的慢递送了半个月
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 慢死了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 而且是问题卡，还好换货的时候没超时间
<palomino|working> 而且吧
<palomino|working> 买显卡
<palomino|working> 最好别jd
<palomino|working> jd的显卡价格坑死了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 没办法的事情
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我之前说过的，我当时在北京，然后跑遍中关村买不到1G显存的
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 这样。。
<eexpress> 头几天，taobao画50买了一个zippo内胆。草。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 然后京东有货，最主要的是，如果我在北京买到问题卡，就麻烦了
<eexpress> 这么便宜。
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以京东还是有他的优势的，而且京东售后很好，退换很干脆
<palomino|working> 嗯
<palomino|working> 退换挺方便的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不会像淘宝那样墨迹
<palomino|working> 是啊
<eexpress> taobao召唤过一次店小二。退货。
<nyfair> 京东我用的少，不过早上下单下午肯定到，说慢递太黑了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 所以我还是在京东买的多，不过，JD的网页……唉，不说了
<eexpress> nyfair: 你住仓库边上吧。
<onlylove> nyfair: 不黑，你住仓库旁边的
<onlylove> nyfair: 海红快递
<nyfair> 仓库在金桥，远着呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 你听过么
<onlylove> nyfair: 那也上海市内
<nyfair> 开车都要半小时
<onlylove> nyfair: 我买东西还从马驹桥出库呢
<eexpress> 额。都在魔都？
<onlylove> eexpress: 帝都马驹桥
<onlylove> eexpress: 六环外
<onlylove> eexpress: 我去JD买东西，一般晚上下单，然后第二天早上收
<eexpress> 我说呢
<onlylove> eexpress: 都在魔都的话，你早看到nyfair真相了
<eexpress> 支持你去人肉她
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39079
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 美国海军准备海上测试轨道炮
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.66.Oj4lVC&id=20440175931 这个值得买不
<^k^> eexpress: ⇪ 德国进口风暴伞 迷你1028便携折叠伞 晴雨伞超轻遮阳伞防紫外线-淘宝网 价格:406.00
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39078
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 20年历史楼房坍塌引发对旧楼房质量的担忧
<onlylove> eexpress: 我记得imadper还是竹席，发过一个美亚的，还是亚马逊的，也400多
<roylez> eexpress: 这个牌子的只有长柄的伞好吧
<adam8157> eexpress: 送我一把长柄的 谢谢
<roylez> adam8157: +1
<eexpress> roylez: 长的，给崽崽买了啊。短的，自己用。
<eexpress> 自动折叠三折伞，还有自动开的哦
<roylez> eexpress: 这么早就给崽崽配拐棍了啊
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.93.Oj4lVC&id=9572149979
<^k^> eexpress: ⇪ 德国风暴伞EuroSchirm自动折叠三折伞 德国进口 现货正品包邮-淘宝网 价格:418.00 - 535.00
<eexpress> roylez: 恩。打架有帮手了
<jiero> adam8157: 伞。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39082
<jiero> adam8157: 伞也要这样的？
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 中美是否会陷入网络冷战？
<jiero> eexpress: 哦。是你啊。
<jiero> eexpress: 买了给我，我立刻转手
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:22
<happyaron> 你们这群土豪
<eexpress> onlylove: 哦。你提醒我了。那伞是亚马孙买的。看错地方了。
 * adam8157 困
<roylez> 困蛋
<eexpress> z.cn。没多少颜色选
<roylez> eexpress: 亚麻孙
<adam8157> roylez: 昨晚起来看球
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋看球
<roylez> adam8157: 你是在照镜子么？
<eexpress> 额。差价快一倍？
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez: 懒得理你
 * roylez 好佩服我自己
<onlylove> http://cn.wsj.com/gb/20140409/rec161249.asp?source=MoreInSec
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 民生银行董文标：马云没有革命的本事_中国实时报_华尔街日报_wsj.com
<onlylove> 民生银行是中国第十大银行，也是最大的非国有控股银行。
<onlylove> 国有控股不就5大么
<onlylove> 剩下的6789呢
<onlylove> 如果民生是最大的，那为啥不是第六大
<onlylove> 现在的网站都要登录才能查看全文
 * adam8157 总有些笨蛋不懂support和enterprise
 * adam8157 周围总有些笨蛋不懂support和enterprise
<jiero> onlylove: 因为没有统一划拨.org
<jiero> onlylove:  成立统一划拨基金会吧。每个月交固定款项，然后滑块分配给参与网站。
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<happyaron> adam8157: 你是说办公室么。
<jiero> 被动是人类天性啊。
<jiero> happyaron: 回来了？
<adam8157> happyaron: 我真得很难忍stupid conversation
<jiero> onlylove:  国家控股银行有哪些？
<happyaron> jiero: 在搜狗蹲着呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 哈哈
<adam8157> happyaron: rick是来北京领你去马国的么?
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。你是搜狗的联络人额。。。
<hoxily> 原来wsj是wall street journal,我以为是卫生巾呢。
<happyaron> adam8157: 去毛线
<adam8157> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> adam8157: 他是来打酱油的
<happyaron> jiero: 反正就是蹲着呗。
<jiero> happyaron: 喝饮料，随意跑到搜狗员工后面。
<happyaron> jiero: 饮料收费的
<happyaron> :(
<happyaron> jiero: 自动贩售机
<happyaron> 唉，这频道又被猫猫的人占领了
<jiero> happyaron: 真黑啊。竟然和学校一样。
<happyaron> 又进来一个
<happyaron> 还成吧就那样。
<jiero> happyaron: 这样对付自己员工的，肯定是对付低级员工 :)
<happyaron> 没明白
<jiero> happyaron: 大学部是自动贩卖机；研究生部就是免费冰箱牛奶咖啡了。
<jiero> happyaron: 以前我在的学校。
<happyaron> 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 来我社？
<happyaron> jiero: 你那是土豪学校
<onlylove> happyaron: 贩卖机不要钱的
<happyaron> onlylove: 给我正式员工身份就去
<happyaron> onlylove: vmware对吧
<onlylove> happyaron: contractor也不要钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 贩卖机不区别对待
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 太苦逼不干
<happyaron> onlylove: contractor给得多也行
<roylez> adam8157: support就是fuck you, bite me，enterprise就是pay gold pounds for my shit
<onlylove> happyaron: contractor怎么可能给的多
<jiero> happyaron: 还有比你更苦逼的么。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: outsorce要扒皮
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog 明儿进城，一起FB啊
<jiero> Chinese 买遍世界，只有那个可以交换了。。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 中午?
<freeflying> adam8157: 晚饭如何
<jiero> 多数人只会交换，不会创造的中国人。。。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 现在不知道 有可能不行
<onlylove> jiero: 其实美国人把很多东西叫做创造
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕的生活真丰富啊
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊，做个手工也可以叫创造。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 做个木头筐子绳子组合给10楼办公室运送东西。。。
<jiero> 有了动手的技术，剩下的就是想法和资源。
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<freeflying> adam8157: acpi里的SCI是啥的缩写
<adam8157> freeflying: system control interrupt
<freeflying> adam8157: RAS呢
<onlylove> http://nb.zol.com.cn/445/4457966_all.html#p4458713
<alvin_rx1> Title: 从小萝莉到霸气总监 东芝U800W用户访谈_东芝 U800W-T01S_笔记本新闻-中关村在线 (@ zol.com.cn)
<onlylove> 21比9的带鱼屏
<adam8157> freeflying: 不知道啊
<adam8157> freeflying: "RAS stands for Reliability, Availability and Serviceability"
<adam8157> freeflying: https://wiki.linaro.org/LEG/Engineering/Kernel/RAS
<alvin_rx1> Title: *HTTPS* LEG/Engineering/Kernel/RAS - Linaro Wiki (@ linaro.org)
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个和acpi怎么相关呢
<adam8157> freeflying: https://wiki.linaro.org/LEG/Engineering/Kernel/ACPI/RASandACPI
<^k^> ⇪ t: LEG/Engineering/Kernel/ACPI/RASandACPI - Linaro Wiki
<adam8157> freeflying: 你这是把我当Google用啊混蛋!!!!
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-60-generic #91-Ubuntu SMP Wed Feb 19 03:55:18 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 彼窃钩者诛，窃国者为诸侯。——庄子 
<freeflying> adam8157: google没你用得好啊
<eexpress> adam8157: 赞bot
<adam8157> eexpress: 你也是, 混蛋!!
<eexpress> adam8157: 额。我又没用你。
<adam8157> eexpress: 你把我当git手册, nnnnd
<eexpress> 对。这个是。你又没google
<eexpress> 而且，我给你带来了美好的回忆。
<eexpress> 以后你老了，还可以吹牛。多好
<freeflying> 想年年我在irc里用google帮组了很多人  adam8157
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕，啥时候给我普及普及内核知识啊
<adam8157> .....
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> adam8157: 同求普及内核知识，每天更新rss就是为了看豪你的新文章啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 玩儿蛋去
<imtxc> 哈！
<imtxc> 差点呛死了
 * imtxc momo adam8157
<freeflying> imtxc: 壕有blog啊
<imtxc> adam8157.info 啊
<alvin_rx1> Title: Adam's (@ adam8157.info)
<adam8157> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/61e37574gw1efakvrfelej20gn0b4dgi.jpg
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何修改自己的启动shell，禁止笔记本的触摸板 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457670 可以～/.profile中加入sudo rmmod psmouse ，来禁止触摸板吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 dengfangwen — 2014-04-10 17:10
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • XP退役了？你换ubuntu了吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457671 不知是巧合还是必然吧，微软刚宣布XP系统停止了支持，ubuntu14.04 LTS版本就出来了 。 说实在话，Windows XP真经典了，2亿用户还要在不受保护的情况下使用XP。 你们家还在用Windows XP吗？或者，你已经换上
<^k^>  ─> 了ubuntu14.04？ 当然，推荐大家用ubuntukylin吧，ubuntu本身中文不完善，kylin基本都中文了，还带有很多特色软件，如图： 统计信息: 发表于 …
<imtxc> freeflying: 好像 em5 的价格没有受消费税上涨的影响啊
<freeflying> imtxc: 你都买过机器了还关注啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我就是论坛瞎看
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 写了半天 总算实现了个算四则运算的 支持把中缀转成后缀 真是想起来容易做起来麻烦
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: HR嫌我简历简单，要我多填点……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我看是觉得不出彩 只好要你多填点了
<onlylove> 当当个丧心病狂的，移动硬盘还加密
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 关键是hr为毛管你这个
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 确实没啥好添的，你想it能做啥
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 因为是外包，简历内容多，容易被选上？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不知道 hr大概是想出货 按他想法来呗
<yunfan_chrome> 其实我觉得最无聊就是让不搞技术的hr来筛简历
<onlylove> 看linkedin的东西还要注册
<yunfan_chrome> 我司就干过这种事 转过来的都是无聊的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 就是出货啊，不出货我就没工作了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那有期限否 你不是说要给你弄去别家么 职位都选好了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 她记性不好，昨天还说今天或者明天，今天就变成今天了，我给延迟到明天了
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: goodluck && best wished
<yunfan_chrome> wishes
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 别给我拽鸟文
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: okay, as you wish
<freeflying> imtxc: 把蛋蛋的rss给我下啊
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  17:41
<hoxily> onlylove: 2014-04-10T17:41
<imtxc> onlylove: 你不是换了老板么
<imtxc> freeflying: http://feeds.feedburner.com/adam8157
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ encoding=gzip ; type=text/xml; charset=UTF-8
<onlylove> imtxc: 你想多了，真正的老板是外包公司，现在老板都临时的
<onlylove> hoxily: 你也变bot了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 不是说你换了个楼层么
<onlylove> imtxc: 还没
<onlylove> imtxc: 预备中
<hoxily> onlylove: 手打
<onlylove> hoxily: 感谢
<freeflying> imtxc: 打不开
<imtxc> freeflying: 我在 inoreader 里面订阅的
<onlylove> imtxc: 何不写个爬虫，按时候爬一下
<imtxc> onlylove: 这个阅读器还不错
<imtxc> onlylove: 比 google reader 好用多了
<freeflying> imtxc: 这个是啥
<imtxc> freeflying: rss reader 啊
<hoxily> jusss: !
<jusss> hoxily: !
<jusss> hoxily: 你可以写个Bot了
<freeflying> imtxc: 电脑上得？
<freeflying> imtxc: 把你的导出成ompl分享下
<hoxily> jusss: 在北京了没？
<jusss> hoxily: 每次一上线，我都感觉你能马上发现我，说，你是不是Bot
<jusss> hoxily: 没呀，连时间地点都还没确定，我去那么早干嘛，反正就待3天左右
<jusss> freeflying: 14.04聚会时间地点确定了吗？ 发t吗
<onlylove> jusss: 脚本过滤关键字么
<jusss> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 一般会发的
<jusss> onlylove: 我还真没学过一个脚本。。。唉
<freeflying> jusss: 问 happyaron
<jusss> onlylove: 我打算这次去玩一圈，6月份毕业，毕业后还不知道去哪了
<jusss> happyaron: 14.04聚会地点时间确定了吗？
<happyaron> freeflying: 可能在中科院吧
<happyaron> jusss:
<onlylove> happyaron: 又是中科院那破地方？
<freeflying> onlylove: 要么去NUDT?
<imtxc> freeflying: mail? 我发给你
<jusss> happyaron: 时间定了吗？
<happyaron> onlylove: 可能吧
<happyaron> jusss: 5月10号？
<happyaron> jusss: 好像是
<happyaron> eexpress: 拜见ee
<jusss> happyaron: 嗯，用找谁登记吗？我要180的或185的t
<imtxc> freeflying: 发了
<onlylove> jusss: 现场登记
<onlylove> jusss: 入场的时候登记，会给你个号码
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<happyaron> jusss: 额
<happyaron> jusss: 找那个神马张卫华博士
<happyaron> jusss: 或者jackyu@ubuntukylin.com
<happyaron> jusss: 反正不是找我。。。
<eexp> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/4270/06ws.png
<^k^> eexp: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> happyaron: 记得上次，袁萌那萌物坐在WPS开发旁边嘚嘚
<eexp> 终于找到手机贴图的软件了
<happyaron> onlylove: 不记得了。。。
<YourDaemon> quit
<freeflying> imtxc: 收到，谢谢
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手求大神帮忙，刚用wubi安装的ubuntu13.10无没有显示wifi，bcm43142网卡怎么安装驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457673 求图解，新手什么都不懂 统计信息: 发表于 由 huangwenjin — 2014-04-10 17:52
<jusss> onlylove: 那个i卡用vdpau你试了么
<hoxily> jusss: 你怎么掉线了？
<palomino|working> 我试了，失败了 jusss
<onlylove> jusss: 我没设备
<jusss> palomino|working: 你终于来了，赶快告诉
<jusss> hoxily: 网络不好
<jusss> palomino|working: 提示啥？
<palomino|working> 无数错误信息
<palomino|working> 没图像
<jusss> onlylove: 你不是有hd4k吗
<jusss> palomino|working: 呵呵
<onlylove> jusss: 谁和你说的我有那货，我的是HD4570
<onlylove> jusss: a卡
<jusss> onlylove: 那a卡也可以vdpau了，你试试
<onlylove> jusss: 我用的开源驱动
<jusss> onlylove: 就是开源的呀
<onlylove> jusss: 让他去死吧，我用vlc硬解都不行
<palomino|working> vlc支持vaapi吧
<jusss> onlylove: mplayer呀。。。
<onlylove> 不过有件事情就是我那视频文件略变态，60FPS的，不是我那机器能解的，windows下面勉强流畅硬解，软解没戏
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 还能硬解60fps啊，不错
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马可以试试
<palomino|working> n卡好像不行
<palomino|working> 我的机子上解不了hevc的 onlylove
<palomino|working> 无论mplayer还是vlc
<onlylove> palomino|working: N卡软解都没压力，当时是I5和GTX560的机器试过，软解无压力
<palomino|working> 这个有办法没
<palomino|working> 我需要解hevc..
<palomino|working> linux下用哪个呀
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你贡献一个显卡出去，让mplayer团队给你搞定
<palomino|working> cpu啊。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: hevc是啥
<jusss> onlylove: 60fps是60帧？
<palomino|working> 就是h265
<onlylove> jusss: 是的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 有解码器就行吧……
<palomino|working> 我平板能解，但是cpu不够强劲，卡得很
<jusss> onlylove: 普通电影不都是24帧 imax也才46帧吗
<palomino|working> 但...解码器在哪里..
<onlylove> palomino|working: 布吉岛
<palomino|working> :-/
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<onlylove> jusss: 我就是60的，不服？
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * roylez o-_-)=O)。O。) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> jusss: 百度HDTV吧下载的
<palomino|working> 大概自拍的60fps onlylove
<jusss> onlylove: 还没看到过60帧的。。
<onlylove> palomino|working: no
<palomino|working> 摄像机都支持
<onlylove> palomino|working: 日本年会
<palomino|working> 拿软件转的?
<onlylove> palomino|working: 大冢爱的星象仪
<palomino|working> 有把24fps转成60的
<jusss> palomino|working: 。。。那有意义吗
<palomino|working> 我一般用svp实时转着看
<onlylove> palomino|working: 如果那样就太坑了，我机器解24无压力啊
<palomino|working> 有 jusss
<palomino|working> 特别流畅 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 。。。
<palomino|working> 比如镜头横着摇的时候
<palomino|working> 24fps能明显看出一跳一跳的
<palomino|working> 不过实时转的经常有图像瑕疵
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> http://www.svp-team.com/ 这个 jusss
<^k^> palomino|working: ⇪ SmoothVideo Project (SVP) - motion estimated frame interpolation with any video player and frame doubling in real-time
<palomino|working> 如果显卡支持opencl就能快一点，纯靠cpu插帧好累的
<jusss> palomino|working: 什么系统的
<jusss> palomino|working: 还有老毛子语感觉很高级
<palomino|working> windows的
<palomino|working> 俄语+英语的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，来个短片，专门欺负显卡的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 什么鸭子飞了之类的
<palomino|working> 我显卡不支持硬解2160p
<palomino|working> 只能欺负cpu了
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你显卡是泰坦啊……
<onlylove> 怎么会不支持呢
<palomino|working> titan也不支持啊。。
<onlylove> 唉……
<palomino|working> amd的貌似可以
<onlylove> freeflying: 屌丝装逼有三宝，索8K5迈瑞宝！皮薄馅大有三脆，雅阁天籁凯美瑞！技术落后有三旧，锐志C5老马六！百米加速三王侯，君威CC蒙迪欧！怒烧机油三剑客，迈腾昊锐帕萨特！高端大气上档次，C级3系长A4！
<onlylove> freeflying: 这都啥车……
<onlylove> palomino|working: a可以硬解2160了？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 难道ati在视频又一次走在n前面？
<palomino|working> 不知道
<palomino|working> 不确定呢
<palomino|working> nv好像有一款能硬解4k的
<palomino|working> 但我不确定是哪个。。
<jusss> onlylove: 总感觉a卡和amd的cpu怪怪的。。。
<onlylove> 特斯拉？
<palomino|working> O_o
<onlylove> jusss: 是的，一直怪怪的
<palomino|working> nVIDIA：開普勒架構的Geforce 600系列，內建PureVideo HD 5（VP5），可硬解4K影片。
<palomino|working> 为啥我的titan不可以...
<onlylove> 开普勒就行啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 假的吧？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 还是你驱动有问题
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我觉得驱动的可能大些
<palomino|working> 开普勒硬解4K只是局限在30fps下
<palomino|working> 原来如此- -
<palomino|working> 难怪没解动！
<palomino|working> intel haswell集显号称支持硬解4k诶
<jusss> palomino|working: Geforce 600系列？ 是在说我的Geforce 610吗？ lol
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 610不是kepler吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39085
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 美国海军将海水转变为燃料
<onlylove> jusss: 就你那玩具？还不如hd4K
<onlylove> 下班
<jusss> onlylove: 所以没看到我后面加了个lol吗
<jusss> palomino|working: 610连GT都不是。。。
<palomino|working> lol
<jusss> palomino|working: 真的太垃圾了。。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 晚上我也试试 i卡用vdpau, 你是用wiki上的设置的吗？ arch的wiki
<jusss> palomino|working: 设置一个环境变量之类的好像
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 我从某个ppa里装了那个
<palomino|working> libvdpau-va-gl1
<palomino|working> 然后按照那个wiki设置了一下环境变量
<palomino|working> 但播不出图像来
<jusss> palomino|working: github上有好像
<palomino|working> 懒得编译，所以找了个ppa.. jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 我晚上试试，话说 nyfair那厮好几天没见到了，
<jusss> palomino|working: 自己留下过东东然后就跑了
<palomino|working> 下午还看到他呢
<jusss> palomino|working: 昨天看了the secret life of walter mitty
<palomino|working> walter mitty who?
<jusss> palomino|working: 一个电影。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 你可以看看
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在没电影看，都
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 刚看了美国队长2
<jusss> palomino|working: http://yts.re/movie/The_Secret_Life_of_Walter_Mitty_2013_1080p
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ The Secret Life of Walter Mitty - YTS
<jusss> palomino|working: 美队2出1080p了？
<palomino|working> 影院看的
<jusss> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> Ben Stiller。。。
<palomino|working> 看来是个喜剧片
<jusss> palomino|working: 影院经常搞天朝特供版
<palomino|working> 打得可热闹了 jusss
<palomino|working> 比1好看多了
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在也没啥比较期待的片了
<jusss> palomino|working: 感觉2013年没啥很棒的电影
<palomino|working> 2013啊...
<palomino|working> frozen?
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jusss> palomino|working: 奥斯卡每年都能从一堆烂片中找出一些烂片颁奖感觉真的挺不容易的 要是以后大家都不出政治片 传记片 阿三片 怀旧片了，颁奖给谁呀
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
 * roylez (︶︿︶)=凸 palomino|working
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<palomino|working> lol jusss
<roylez> jusss: 看岛国片啊，好片天天有
<jusss> roylez: 濑亚美莉比较不错
<palomino|working> 不看岛国的，看欧美的
<jusss> palomino|working: 话说欧美的好像没见过中出的
<jusss> palomino|working: 人家岛国都千人斩了，
<palomino|working> ... jusss
<palomino|working> 可以看50 Guy Creampie jusss
<palomino|working> 中出个够
<jusss> palomino|working: 那些电影都写着720p 1080p，可是我看了这么多电影从来没看到过一部720人或1080人群p的，
<palomino|working> = =
<palomino|working> 1080p太壮观了
<palomino|working> 得弄个足球场
<jusss> palomino|working: roylez, http://yts.re/movie/The_Legend_of_Hercules_2014_1080p
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ The Legend of Hercules - YTS
<palomino|working> 噢
<palomino|working> 这片
<palomino|working> 没下
<jusss> palomino|working: 据说很烂，但是貌似很多人看
<palomino|working> :o
<jusss> palomino|working: 我还是比较期待弯刀大战李奥纳多
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 那是啥
<wall0p> 有个500人的
<wall0p> 500男500女……勉强够1024了
<palomino|working> ...
<wall0p> 忽略……我开个玩笑的：)
<jusss> palomino|working: http://movie.douban.com/subject/10342837/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 弯刀杀向太空 (豆瓣)
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 这片还真要拍啊
<palomino|working> 我以为是结局的恶搞了
<palomino|working> 没有jessica alba了 :-( jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 第二部一开头就挂了
<palomino|working> 是啊。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 像弯刀这么好的电影豆瓣就评分5.7。。。
<palomino|working> 大家不爱看B级片
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla Firefox OS 1.4和1.5模拟器发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457675 来源：魔智网 Firefox OS Simulator（Firefox OS模拟器）不仅可以用来在电脑桌面上体验Firefox OS，而且可以做为应用开发调试工具，结合Firefox浏览器本身的开发者工具，让应用开发变得简单、一劳永逸。 今
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • TI Sitara软体开发套件采Mainline Linux核心 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457676 来源：元器件交易网 德州仪器(TI)推出Sitara Linux软体发展套件(SDK)，这是首款基于高品质稳定型Mainline Linux核心的SDK，为使用Sitara处理器进行开发的客户提供最新装置、特性与漏洞修复资讯。 新的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 开源项目在AWS阴影下攻城略地 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457677 来源：TechTarget中国 无可置疑，开源项目正以缓慢的方式渗透入云计算世界，愈发受到关注。 虽然专有云（如亚马逊Web服务）作为云市场上的重量级选手举世瞩目，但其他的大型厂商也在发布开源云编排
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 触控板使用不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457678 我的电脑型号是联想 z470. 使用触控板的时候,只是移动和点击光标是正常的,不过大家都知道触控板边缘是有其它功能的,比如说右边上下滑动可以使界面上下移动等等,一旦不小心碰到这些地方,光标直接就卡死
<jiero> ...夜袭女生宿舍。。。舍管真悲摧。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中国经典十大遗言 : 三国周渝:既生渝,何生亮?  
<jiero> 是和小姑娘们去唱歌还是去打羽毛球？
<gfrog> freeflying: 明天继续驾校的干活
<imtxc> gfrog: 壕回来了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> gfrog: ....
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃才是壕，乃全家都是壕
<imtxc> gfrog: momo，小蛙回来了？
<gfrog> imtxc: 回来了，肿么地
<imtxc> ......
<gfrog> happyaron: 今天我也没在办公室，哪个vp来了？
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿？
<zhouqt> freeflying: 叔儿
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<gfrog> freeflying: 这次重启之后能快点么？
<freeflying> gfrog: ipad上连你的vpn经常都连不上
<gfrog> freeflying: 我的水果也有这毛病…… 但是我从log看不出啥问题，还是换个vps爽爽吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 必须得啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 科目三开了一天，有点不敢开车了，真是提心吊胆啊，特别是教练还在旁边骂着。
<gfrog> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 肿么看一个PPA的大小啊？
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 总容量和已用容量神马的。
<freeflying> gfrog: 没这功能吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 不知道咋看……
<freeflying> gfrog: 貌似没做quota
<happyaron> freeflying: 有啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，现在有。还真能看，在一个ppa的“view package details”
<happyaron> 这功能多少年了都。
<happyaron> PPA刚出没多久就有了吧。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 高大上啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 就是每个PPA默认的2G稍坑爹
<happyaron> gfrog: 这有啥高大的？
<happyaron> gfrog: 这个可以找人要
<happyaron> gfrog: 去#launchpad说我的不够用了，给我加点
<gfrog> happyaron: 知道流程了。不是所有人都给吧？
<happyaron> gfrog: 给加点问题不大，只要你的使用上没有特别特别的滥用。
<happyaron> gfrog: 比如加个1G神马的不是问题，用完了再去找呗。
<gfrog> happyaron: 写个Makefile下片儿，然后apt抓回本地肿么样？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog: ...
<happyaron> gfrog: ppa编译环境不能访问外网，貌似
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 太狠了，必杀
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> gfrog: 本来deb编译环境就要求隔绝外网的。
<gfrog> freeflying: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/228911
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ Pirelli 倍耐力 205/55R16 91W 新P7 轮胎 499元包邮_京东优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿，这是不是刚好是乃的胎啊，lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是那啥的比较好吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 哪个？
<gfrog> freeflying: 马牌儿？ 据说马牌儿在中国水土不服，胎太软，容易磨坏
<piggybox_> 还是米其林的胎好，就是噪音有点大
<freeflying> gfrog: 米胖子
<gfrog> freeflying: 米胖子好是好，但是贵啊贵啊
<freeflying> piggybox_: 不是说米胖子的胎噪小嘛
<gfrog> freeflying: 基本得600/700一条吧？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不知道啊，没换过呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 前两天差点订了老奇骏
<gfrog> freeflying: 试驾了？
<piggybox_> freeflying: 反正我的挺大，也许因为是那种高抓地胎？
<gfrog> freeflying: 马八算了，保姆车嘛，lol
<x007007007> ...
<x007007007> 有人卖过HHKB
<x007007007> 吗
<freeflying> gfrog: 等到吧
<NWMonster> x007007007, 我有一把hhkb
<freeflying> gfrog: airplay必须要在同一局域网内吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 对
<freeflying> gfrog: 我关了小米盒子，笔记本上老显示有个优酷电视
<freeflying> gfrog: 不知道华为的电视盒子怎么样
<NWMonster> linuxfire的irc的ip是多少？
<hoxily> NWMonster, irc.ourirc.com
<hoxily> NWMonster, 端口6668，UTF-8编码
<hoxily> NWMonster, 92.243.21.205
<NWMonster> hoxily: 谢谢
<Eric_Huang> admin
<Eric_Huang> hello
<Eric_Huang> is anybody here
<^k^> Eric_Huang:点点点.  00:56
<Eric_Huang> i am newer
<Eric_Huang> i do not know how to use IRC
<Eric_Huang> 能说中文吗
<Eric_Huang> 有人吗
<^k^> Eric_Huang:点点点.  00:58
<Eric_Huang> 点点点
<knownbad> 有，但你走了。
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-11
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 好久不来了，我也弄了14.04BATE2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457682 好几年不来论坛了，今天没事情我也给THINKPAD T61P装了14.04测试版，还不错，比较流畅，我本本还能跑动，呵呵 简单说下配置 CPU T9500 RAM 4G HD320G DISPALYER NVIDIA FX570M，无压力，界面变化太大了，前几年还是
<^k^>  ─> GNOME 2 现在都不认识，输入法有点不习惯，其他都好，呵呵，赞一个，比较稳定的版本，没有让人蛋疼的UI崩溃了 统计信息: 发表于 由 rh …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 工作需要，学习VB中，求推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457685 请问有什么学习VB的视频教学网站，或者比较好的初学者教程，推荐一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-04-11 8:19
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教1个pptpd服务器的配置问题？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457686 我在用pptpd配置了1个VPN服务器，但是现在遇到1个问题，就是，我想在有用户拨号到VPN服务器，并且在VPN连接成功建立以后，在VPN服务器端自动运行一个脚本，还有在有用户断开VPN连接的时候
<^k^>  ─> ，同样自动运行1个脚本，但是我把 pptpd的man从头到尾看了一篇，也没找到有相关的配置或者说明方法，请问各位大哥我这个问题，要怎么 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • APT 指令, 經過 16 年, 終於發行 1.0 版. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457688 1. 發行公告 http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ 2. 下載體驗 http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/S ... 4598.shtml 3. 資料來源 http://news.softpedia.com/news/APT-1-0- ... 6124.shtml 统计信息: 发表于 由 poloshiao — 2014-04-1
<^k^>  ─> 1 8:57
<jiero_> eexpress: 阿姨，是拖中心点，你想要什么来着。。。
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:03
<sjd_zeus> 求推荐python入门书籍
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 能跳过”保存安装的软件包“这步吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457690 我用光盘从13.10升级到14.04，到了“保存安装的软件包”这一步的时候从下午五点左右开始，到今天早上已经是九点多了，还是没完成，怎么办呢。试过重启再安装，又是到这一步时还是在保
<^k^>  ─> 存安装的软件包，到底要几天才能保存完呢，我也没装多少软件啊。 这到底是什么原因要那么长时间做这一步？想跳过却跳不过，跳过按 …
<xjiujiu> https://github.com/mongodb/docs/blob/master/source/core/security-introduction.txt
<^k^> ⇪ t: docs/source/core/security-introduction.txt at master · mongodb/docs · GitHub
<xjiujiu> 像这种格式的文档怎么可以变成这样：http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/core/security-introduction/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Security Introduction — MongoDB Manual 2.6.0
<xjiujiu> 有这样的解析工具呢？
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu 13.10 虚拟机桥接上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457691 遇到个奇怪的事，我的宿主机是ubuntu13.10，vbox和wmware都试过，在桥接模式下虚拟机里的系统能获取IP，但是就是不能上外网，ping路由也不能！有谁遇到这样的问题呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 anichtien
<^k^>  ─> — 2014-04-11 9:38
<eexpress> jier
<hoxily_> sjd_zeus, https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: The Python Tutorial — Python 3.4.0 documentation
<sjd_zeus> hoxily: 哥哥，你让我看官方文档呀
<hoxily> sjd_zeus, 弟弟，官方文档是个好东西。
<imtxc> onlylove, freeflying 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何调用其他文件中函数？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457693 在fun.maink定义函数如下： #!/bin/bash hellouser() { echo -e "hello $1\n" } 如何在其它shell程序中调用此函数？ 比如编写he.sh如下 #！//bin/bash #如何调用hellouser? 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2014-04-11 10:01
<hoxily> imtxc, onlylove, 10点了还早？
<onlylove> hoxily: 人刚上班……你羡慕不
<hoxily> onlylove, 相当羡慕
<onlylove> hoxily: 我是十分羡慕啊
<onlylove> hoxily: 可惜我不羡慕他的下班时间
<hoxily> onlylove, 他几点下班？
<onlylove> hoxily: 据说是晚上8点半，反正就差不多的时间吧
<onlylove> jiero: ip地址暴露了
<jiero> onlylove: 其实我也不是特别在意。
<jiero> onlylove: 我是浦发银行的了。
<onlylove> jiero: 在浦发上班了？
<hoxily> 20 - 10 = 10
<jiero> onlylove: 骗你的。
<jiero> onlylove: 在浦发楼上
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你又上班了？
<eexpress> jiero: 看图片没，就是那7个磁力球组成的。
<jiero> yunfa
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 。
<jiero> eexpress: 看了。
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我看了py的简明教程了，就是语法书吧……可是我还是不会用py写东西啊，就像perl一样……
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 需要具体的练习
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 就把他要求你做的题目都做一遍
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 好吧，我每次都死在练习上，就像数学一样
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 而且你可以考虑适合自己工作的练习 比如研究下用inotify的python api 写个监控文件系统的工具
<yunfan_chrome> 或者用fuse api 写个实验性的fs
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我工作已经向飘忽不定的方向飘了，我的HR都不知道上级要把我弄哪里去
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 总不会叫你去做你不会的事
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 应该不至于
<imtxc> onlylove: 我已经8：30下班好些天了
<jiero> eexpress: 不会。
<eexpress> jiero: 你不是这专业嘛。nnnnd
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39092
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Heartbleed代码作者称是无心之过
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 昨天就用py实现了个四则转中缀 折腾了半天
<jiero> eexpress: 数学不行。
<jiero> eexpress: 做不出完美图形。。。
<onlylove> 听说成都地震了
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: HR回复还不错，就昨天那样子……
<eexpress> 纯操作方法的问题。
<onlylove> eexpress: jiero的专业是啥
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 那可以过去了？
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不是的，是可以往上递交参加候选，准备面试
<eexpress> 专业忽悠家。 lol
<eexpress> 他以前老说画图的。
<jiero> eexpress:   我有说自己是画图的么。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 我一直说是印刷。。。
<eexpress> 说过啊
<eexpress> ，差不多
<jiero> eexpress: 。。。。
 * jiero 劈 eexpress
<eexpress> 还要设计啊。不会画，怎么行
 * eexpress 点点 jiero
 * onlylove 发现自己的手机被招行归类为 “杂牌”
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 你哪里有专业 你在白奥又没上大学 回来也没上
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 可以自考的
<onlylove> 魅族 acer 优派，海信都有
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  肯定拿不到认证，虽然拿到了澳洲承认的认证。
<jiero> eexpress: 我主要是搞不懂 inkscape的机制 imagebin.org/304993
<alvin_rx1> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<jiero> eexpress: 做出来是偏的啊。。。
<jiero> 25半径。奇怪。有这是什么要求
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 他一致在这里扯淡 啥时候去自考了 额
<yunfan_chrome> inkscape 不是矢量图么
<yunfan_chrome> 有什么不清楚的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 其实我也不知道他有没有考试
<onlylove> eexpress: 你这要做啥
<jiero> eexpress: 你直接写代码比这样画简单。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 是去和小姑娘唱歌好，还是去打羽毛球好？
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39093
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | 比特币币值跌至400美元以内
<onlylove> jiero: 天气如何
<onlylove> jiero: 小姑娘嗓子如何
<onlylove> jiero: 要选小姑娘擅长的
<jiero> onlylove: 我不太熟悉她们。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 一堆么……
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 可以用binary test 把姑娘们分两组 用相反的策略对待
<eexpress> jiero: 我也是偏的。
<yunfan_chrome> 选出result=True的继续下一项
<eexpress> 还是手动扯的中心点，明显方法不对。 jiero
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不用分两组，先拉去K，如果不愿意的，就下次去羽毛球
<uuair> http://oceo.vicp.cc:81/tz.php
<jiero> eexpress: 旋转中心点到底是啥。。。大圆（小圆圆心所在）直径等于小圆直径就偏了，其他情况不偏。。。
<uuair> bot死了？
<yunfan_chrome> uuair: 这域名现在好像申请不到了吧
<onlylove> uuair: 经常的事情，你不知道？给bot加油去
<uuair> yunfan_chrome: 不知道啊，没用过，看哪里的服务器标示，惊呆了没？
<jiero> onlylove: 雾霾啊。。。
<yunfan_chrome> uuair: 什么表示？
<uuair> onlylove: 给bot找个女朋友吧
<yunfan_chrome> 我以前找php空间 就看一个指标 有没有sqlite支持
<onlylove> jiero: 雾霾就不要户外了，如果一定要羽毛球，选择室内运动场，找不到就k去
<uuair> yunfan_chrome: 刚才那个探针的地址啊，第二行，服务器标示
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 没有就扔掉？
<eexpress> jiero: 昨天给你看的url，你不记得了？就那中心点
<yunfan_chrome> 现在的话 我看得看是否支持socket/http/curl之类
<jiero> eexpress: 我看，就是不明白inkscape clone 机制啊。
<yunfan_chrome> 用免费空间做个中继挺不错
<uuair> yunfan_chrome: php空间，你能找到支持这么多的东西？
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 是第
<yunfan_chrome> uuair: 国外免费的支持很全的
<jiero> eexpress: 实在不行超级笨办法。夹在两条guide中间。算好高度。。。
<uuair> yunfan_chrome: 我还是习惯用收费的了。。有找免费资源的功夫，我都能搂着妹妹耍上一次了。
<jiero> eexpress: 我知道我在扯不对的。原谅我。
<yunfan_chrome> uuair: 那时候我还是个穷鬼嘛
<yunfan_chrome> 买个dreamhost还是一年30的 还有ssh 现在想想 都觉得自己太贪了
<uuair> yunfan_chrome: 哪倒是……都有过这个过程
<jiero> onlylove:  羽毛球有室外么？
<onlylove> jiero: 废话！
<jiero> onlylove: 。夜里打羽毛球-室外。那要多么浪费电啊。
<eexpress> jiero: lol
<onlylove> jiero: 靠，你早说夜间活动，K去吧
<jiero> onlylove: 就我和一群小姑娘去——果然我也被当成女的了。。。
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • funtoo linux 并不比 archlinux 快！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457694 archlinux 昨天也将内核更新至3.14，于是决定比较一下archlinux 和 funtoo谁更快。 硬件都一样，两个发行版都安装在同一台电脑的同一块硬盘的同一个分区上，funtoo的编译参数为 -march=core2 -o2 -pipe。 测试项
<^k^>  ─> 目只有两个，解开和压缩linux-3.14的源码，而且都在tmpfs中进行。 结果让我很失望 解压用时，测试了十次，funtoo基本都在7秒以内，而arch基 …
<onlylove> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Unicode%E6%89%A9%E5%B1%95%E6%B1%89%E5%AD%97
<^k^> ⇪ t: 维基百科:Unicode扩展汉字 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<onlylove> jiero: 抓紧抱一个回家啊
 * imtxc 到现在依然是穷贵
<imtxc> 鬼
<jiero> onlylove 呃。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 一堆信用卡的人哭穷，你看，那么多银行愿意借钱给你
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 土肥原贤二 :}
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 那是hamo的微薄nick
<imtxc> onlylove: 。。又不是送给我
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 他微博地址发我看看
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 银行是不会借钱给穷鬼的，因为还不起，是不？ cc imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 噢。
<jiero> imtxc: 我才是穷鬼
<imtxc> 。。
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你可以找农村信用合作社
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39094
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 思科发现13款产品存在Heartbleed漏洞
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: hamo 啊
<onlylove> 靠，幸亏不在TI了，不然这么多CISCO的设备，升级得累死
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 地址发出来啊
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: .. weibo.com/hamo
<alvin_rx1> Title: 微博注册 (@ weibo.com)
<yunfan_chrome> 果然有喜感
<yunfan_chrome> 上帝是不公平的，有的人生来就是长得好看、又聪明、又有钱、体魄强健、风趣幽默，不管做什么事都有好运加成、贵人相助，我们永远追不上他们。但上帝也是公平的，不是吗？虽然没有给我们像他们那么优异的天赋，却给了我们健全的双手和双腿，让我们可以俯下身来，用心的跪舔他们
<onlylove> 这年头奇葩真多，用三星手机换个诺基亚的铃声都会被骂奇葩
<yunfan_chrome> 蛤魔关注的人比粉丝多一倍 这种不符合我fo原则
<jiero> yunfan噢。我看到了 哈魔 和 马克 的合影
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 这种情况说明要么粉丝大多是僵尸粉丝，要么这人很粉丝太多。。
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 我管他什么原因 我的fo原则就是不fo那些关注数远大于粉丝数的
<jiero> yunfan 呃。。。
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 怪不得你丫不fo我
<yunfan_chrome> 并且即使关注数小于粉丝数 但是关注数太多了 我也不fo
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 因为 关注数远大于粉丝数的 说明此人独立意志比较弱
<yunfan_chrome> 不过我有一票同学 这个很纠结 要不我再开个技术行业的微博算了
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:    呃。有些关注 800多人的。这怎么算。。。
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  我感觉一个人能关注 200，都是奇迹了。。。
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 这种我也不关注 因为他fo的人太多 压根不关心别人说什么
<yunfan_chrome> 我经常unfo人以保持我的fo数尽量精简
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 。。 我理解反了
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 刚看错了
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 呵呵
<yunfan_chrome> 重新去注册一个
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 你什么时候结婚？
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 有女朋友以后
<jiero> yunfan_chrome: 我也在weibo上了，关注了4个人。
<jiero> yunfan不行了。我的电脑要没电了。
<jiero> yunfan为什么 MBA能坚持那么久，我这个只有3小时。。。不公平。
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 87年，到现在没女朋友？
<jiero> onlylove: 你嘲笑我把。
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 没有有什么办法？
<jiero> onlylove: 我都没有过。
<onlylove> jiero: 因为mba偷偷降频？
<yunfan_chrome> jiero: 和我一样 你还比我小
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我比你大，也没有
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 胡说 你哪里比我大了 :]
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 我85年的
<jiero> yunfan_chrome:  他不如你粗大
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 87比85大是不
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 你85 我87 不是我比你大么 LOL
<jiero> onlylove: 太瘦了。
<jiero> yunfan。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 你也没胖到哪里去
<onlylove> 说起来MBP的续航确实是个很有意思的问题，难道是因为ssd？
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc:   onlylove  把你们微博地址给我 我开了个小号来加技术界的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 没微博没QQ
<imtxc> 小号加没劲
<onlylove> imtxc: 小号有一个作用就是保密
<onlylove> imtxc: 对于yunfan这样注意在网上抹掉自己痕迹的人来说，没个百八十个小号，我是不信的
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 也没那么多 主要是懒得手动去注册 你要知道 真正想抹掉痕迹 要注册一连串的邮箱 形成依赖链才可以
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 比如说 就算我现在开个微博小号 用我@geek42后缀的邮箱 就暴露了
<yunfan_chrome> 我还得去 10minutes那弄个临时邮箱来收邮件
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 你那还有mailserver？
<yunfan_chrome> 但是这样以后丢了就没了 所以最好是去某个地方注册个邮箱 他的安全邮箱是10minutes 的地址 然后再用这个地址去注册
<yunfan_chrome> 而且考虑到isp可能会记录注册的ip 你还要去找可用的代理来注册
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: google apps 给的
<onlylove> 不是可能会，是一定会吧……
<yunfan_chrome> eexpress: 帮我画个头像吧
<yunfan_chrome> 算了 还是自己动手
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 需要么……
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 看人论坛那些偷懒的，直接用头像俩汉字代替
<yunfan_chrome> http://tp4.sinaimg.cn/5103002139/180/0/1   用这个做模板  rgb处理下 塞点信息在里面 看看谁找得出来
<^k^> yunfan_chrome: ⇪ image/gif
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 偷懒完全可以cat >>追加
<imtxc> eexpress: 神还会画头像呢？有空了帮忙给我也画个吧
<roylez> imtxc: +1
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 给你画个包子？
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: ....
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: 你有微博没
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • vim更新到7.4遇到的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457696 我以前的版本是7.3+,我下了vim7.4的源码，然后./configure make make install 安装过后突然发现我原来配置的vim插件都不可用了，而且7.4的vim感觉跟vi一样，按上下左右键会变成ABCD之类的，更让吃吃惊的是，vi变成了我
<^k^>  ─> 原来7.3+版本的vim，而且原来配置的插件可以用，请问这时怎么回事 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 魔鬼的惊叹 — 2014-04-11 12:00
<roylez> yunfan_chrome: 没有
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 包子画好了不容易
<yunfan_chrome> roylez: 不接地气啊
<roylez> yunfan_chrome: 太嘈了，我也没什么天天想秀的
<imtxc> yunfan_chrome: 哪天我有帽子了就把你ban掉
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 为了避免被ban，你先把imtxc ban掉
<yunfan_chrome> imtxc: 我有帽子的话 随机踢一半人
<onlylove> 不淡定了……唉，吃饭去
<jiero> 让小姑娘们唱歌吧，我继续打球去。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: cherrot的马上就到, 你的在天水围, 下周肯定到
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 啥意思，为啥他的比我的还快
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不知道.
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我咋老这么坑呢。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你们两个一天转运的.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不过没关系, 你的也不算慢...
<imtxc> 我不是比他早买了好几天。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫路上的时间长1
<imtxc> 我到仓库他才买的吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 美国国内快递
<imtxc> 好吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 不是吧
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我一天到仓库的
<imtxc> 哦，这样啊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 然后一起转运的
<imtxc> 他的到哪里了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 在派件
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我收到快递员的短信了
<imtxc> 没有睡？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你的在香港
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 没有, 300+刀都没有被税
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 真奇葩
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 为嘛是去了香港呢
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 从香港过关回来
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • UBUNTU 13.04 的PPA 源 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457698 我的电脑装一个软件时没有找到软件包，GOOGEL了一下是 13.04的某些PPA源已经失效了，请问如何更新PPA源？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 浅时之音 — 2014-04-11 13:37
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 能联系到他吗?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: cherrot
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 必然联系不到，他还没回来呢
<zenNamaste> cherrotluo@腾讯.com?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 丫去哪儿了?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 说是苏杭
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 买了啥?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 丫去面试实习生去了吧? 这时间段
<imtxc> ...
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 帮cherrot买了眼镜
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> freeflying: 壕猴总
<zenNamaste> adam8157: seth Jennings   认识吗?
<adam8157> zenNamaste: nope
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 哦.
<adam8157> zenNamaste: 干啥的
<zenNamaste> adam8157: 想问你呢
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 昨晚又去刷了10km
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 现在瘦了吗?
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 到 hk 的话多少时间能出来
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 80左右，最近跑得少
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 下周一周二吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 最近天天加班, 都没心情跑了...
<zenNamaste> sigh
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 猫猫还加班？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 对.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 要是北京空气好就好了
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 这个, 办不到...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: c家不用加班吗?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: c家都羡慕猫猫的
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我其实很喜欢跑步，跑步时的感觉很好，能让你不像任何事情
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 羡慕? nnnd
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 上次都让你去C记你不干
<freeflying> zenNamaste: C记混日子很不错
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 想去找个开发呀
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 他们不是HWE吗
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 就跟蛋蛋一个组啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: qe吧
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 不是adam组的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 俺问清了已经
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 不知道了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 记得他们也要招个hwe，不过好像不是在蛋蛋他们组
<zenNamaste> freeflying: hwe我也干不来呀
<happyaron> freeflying: 干得来的。
<adam8157> freeflying: 我们组台湾新招了个
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 干得来的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你现在做啥的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: uefi测试, mm测试, kpatch测试
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 就从upstream扒拉补丁啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: hwe可以的
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你肯定能干
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 已经有人了吧?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 要机会，总会有的。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 额.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 好, 记得惦记着我
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 让当当惦记你
<freeflying> zenNamaste: upstream没fix你就在bug上标记won't fix
<happyaron> adam8157: ^^^
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 恩, rh不少开发也是这样.
 * adam8157 这周主要工作是往14.04backport, 三个我的patch, 6-7个maintainer的, 一个依赖的, 大概这样
<happyaron> adam8157: 秀吧你就
<adam8157> happyaron: freeflying zenNamaste 泄露商业机密
<happyaron> adam8157: nnd我都累死了
<zenNamaste> adam8157: lol~
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你现在干嘛呢?
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃不能太嘚瑟了啊
<freeflying> adam8157: happyaron 你俩的海淘下单了没
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 不夸张地讲就是打杂
<happyaron> freeflying: 没，运费太贵
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我也是打杂呀
 * adam8157 我是邮件攻城狮, git send-email和request-pull什么的, 哈哈哈 努力奔ppt攻城狮
<freeflying> happyaron: 其实你壕，直接去世贸天阶拎个回来就好
<happyaron> freeflying: 毛线啊……
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我是各种东西都搞，好歹你还有范围
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我这是需要干啥就找我。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 毛线范围.
<happyaron> 13:59 < zenNamaste> happyaron: uefi测试, mm测试, kpatch测试
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 打杂的我没少做...
<happyaron> 13:59 < zenNamaste> happyaron: uefi测试, mm测试, kpatch测试
<happyaron> 13:59 < zenNamaste> happyaron: uefi测试, mm测试, kpatch测试
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 这个是主要的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我现在主要工作就是打杂
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没有啥主要工作
<freeflying> zenNamaste: http://www.amazon.cn/3M-6200-%E5%8D%8A%E9%9D%A2%E5%9E%8B%E9%98%B2%E6%8A%A4%E9%9D%A2%E7%BD%A9/dp/B008IZ75EI/ref=sr_1_1?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1397196303&sr=1-1&keywords=%E5%8D%8A%E9%9D%A2%E5%9E%8B%E9%98%B2%E6%8A%A4%E9%9D%A2%E7%BD%A9
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.cn/3M-6200-%E5%8D%8A%E9%9D%A2%E5%9E%8B%E9%98%B2%E6%8A%A4%E9%9D%A2%E7%BD%A9/dp/B008IZ75EI/ref=sr_1_1?m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&s=hpc&ie=UTF8&qid=1397196303&sr=1-1&keywords=%E5%8D%8A%E9%9D%A2%E5%9E%8B%E9%98%B2%E6%8A%A4%E9%9D%A2%E7%BD%A9 -- unhandled responsein get head
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我还以为你给我贴jd呢...
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我都不在C社了，哪里有他们的JD啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 找好天气买..
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 我们这招人，你来不
<jiero> zenNamaste: 快去啊。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: IBM? 太远, 不去
<happyaron> zenNamaste: WFH的人家
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 不是啊，那么高大上的地我哪里能去啊
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 人家是 ,我不行呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 他那地方在北京应该只能WFH吧。。。
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 啊? 不是ibm? 是linaro?
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 来我们这必须WFH
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 考虑呀!
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 干啥的?
<happyaron> freeflying: 土豪啊有没有合适我的啊。
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 开发啊
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 有没有我做的了的?
<freeflying> happyaron: 我还想回贵司呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 有 WFH 的啊？有没有我做的了的
<zenNamaste> freeflying: jd/jd/jd/jd
<happyaron> freeflying: ...
 * zenNamaste 小宇宙爆发了
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 去网站找找， 貌似在招个toolchain tech lead
<zenNamaste> tech lead.... ....
<zenNamaste> tech lead  怎么翻译>?
<happyaron> lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 来专业的, 你给翻译一下
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 技术负责人？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 渣渣, 这都不会翻译
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 反正就是活干不出来老板主要找你。
<freeflying> zenNamaste: http://www.linaro.org/linaro-careers/#op-18961-linaro-developer-technical-support-kernel-engineer-ref-1412
<happyaron> lol
<^k^> ⇪ t: Careers at Linaro Careers at Linaro
<zenNamaste> happyaron: tech lead 对我的含义就是  <你tmd的别想了>
<happyaron> ...
 * zenNamaste 你们都是坏人.
 * zenNamaste 干活去了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 回来吹水
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 猫猫家不需要这么忙碌
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 否则一定是你搞错了频道
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 周末去哪给支个招呗。
<happyaron> gfrog: 洛阳买不到合适的票了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 这个你真能干
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ff给你的jd不是tech lead……
<happyaron> freeflying: 猴总，周末去哪玩给支个招
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 我在看.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 恩, 在看
<freeflying> happyaron: 听妹纸的
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有妹纸
<freeflying> happyaron: 再找个呗
<happyaron> freeflying: 这不还没呢么
<freeflying> happyaron: 搜狗办公室那么多
<happyaron> freeflying: 靠上次去福建已经这么干一把了。
<freeflying> happyaron: nudt那些女学生老崇拜你了
<happyaron> freeflying: 崇拜毛线，都是一帮阿姨级别的人
<freeflying> happyaron: 不能啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 这个博士那个博士，不是阿姨是什么。
<freeflying> happyaron: 阿姨会疼人
 * zenNamaste 噗
<happyaron> freeflying: 问题是当兵的阿姨告诉不了我这周末去哪玩……
<freeflying> happyaron: 张家界
<happyaron> 我看看
<adam8157> freeflying: 要我么?
<freeflying> adam8157: 你来试试壕了
<happyaron> freeflying: 张家界这个月不去，等下次去湖南的
<adam8157> happyaron: 到处玩儿的壕
<happyaron> adam8157: 先想去哪，否则你这说法不成立
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 斯里兰卡
<happyaron> adam8157: 。。。当当壕看来我比你差不是一个档次
<happyaron> adam8157: 我是穷人啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 我的护照没用过呢
<happyaron> adam8157: 来我给你盖个章
<adam8157> freeflying: 贵司太高大上了, 感觉不会要我
<happyaron> 算了周末我回家给老娘弄手机去……
<freeflying> adam8157: 这个职位的老板貌似我认识哦
<freeflying> adam8157: 中信和国航的联名卡好高端啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 可以32个城市免费使用指定的网球场
<adam8157> freeflying: 高端啊壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 中信还能代预约挂号，看病
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕啊，我都没去过张家界，虽然我去了NUDT好几次
<freeflying> 勒了个去的，居然有人约了每周五下午的会
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> 而且还是5点开始
<imtxc> ,,
<imtxc> freeflying: 赞
<adam8157> freeflying: 赞
<freeflying> imtxc: 靠
<freeflying> adam8157: 你们这帮家伙
<happyaron> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> happyaron: 赞
<freeflying> adam8157: 甚是怀念C社啊，之前在C社都不用操心的
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> happyaron: 明儿你可以去平谷看桃花
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 坑，下了一堆没有 cue 的flac
<zenNamaste> imtxc: cue完全可以自己写呀
<happyaron> freeflying: 赞啊
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 求vmware-workstation for linux的中文版下载地址 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457700 求vmware-workstation for linux的中文版下载地址，或者带汉化包也可以，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 1790364311 — 2014-04-11 14:33
 * zenNamaste 不跟坏人们聊天了, 干活去
<happyaron> freeflying: 不会开车真受伤
<freeflying> happyaron: 可以骑车啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 或者考个本啊
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39097
<^k^> ⇪ t: Solidot | Google Chrome漏洞将你的电脑变成窃听工具
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你丫的, 也到了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 到哪里了
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我手里
<imtxc> zenNamaste: ... 也没睡？
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 对.
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我要找你几毛钱来的?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 上次你丫不是给我打700嘛
<imtxc> 100几来着，忘了
<iMadper> imtxc: 多少?
 * adam8157 最近的海淘太伤神了
<iMadper> imtxc: 过来自取吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 咦，我是不是少给了？
<iMadper> adam8157: 伤神? 伤身?
<iMadper> adam8157: 你海淘充气娃娃了?
<imtxc> adam8157: lol，别管那单了，好像在动
<adam8157> imtxc: 快了估计
<iMadper> imtxc: 你几点过来?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我五点半下班
<imtxc> iMadper: 我 8:30 下班。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你大爷...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我10:00才上岸
<iMadper> 上班
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你丫来不来
<imtxc> iMadper: 去不了 ... 发过来吧 lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 不行, 自取
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 顺便请我吃饭
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd, 你丫还想跑
<iMadper> imtxc: 说地址来
<iMadper> imtxc: msg我地址
<imtxc> 啊，不跑
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么时候发？
<iMadper> imtxc: 今天/下周一  都可以
<imtxc> iMadper: 我看是发到住的地方还是发公司
<iMadper> imtxc: 只发顺丰.
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就今儿？随便喊个什么通。。。。
<nyfair> 校友请我吃饭
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧，顺丰贵4元
<iMadper> imtxc: 只发顺丰呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 就几块钱的事情呀
<imtxc> iMadper: msg
<nyfair> linux反汇编太恶心了，windows下找到一个call都能查到ms的api，linux下的elf完全不知所云
<imtxc> iMadper: 顺丰真他娘靠谱
<adam8157> imtxc: 你买的啥
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<imtxc> adam8157: 另一个块手表。。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我擦
<imtxc> adam8157: lol
<iMadper> nyfair: elf跟coff有区别?
<adam8157> iMadper: elf和pe吧?
<NWMonster> nyfair: 你需要一份中断表 http://docs.cs.up.ac.za/programming/asm/derick_tut/syscalls.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: System Call Table
<iMadper> adam8157: 其实区别很小吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 我没弄过pe
<iMadper> adam8157: 最近在憋elf
<NWMonster> 嗯，几乎没有本质区别
<adam8157> iMadper: 牛牛
<iMadper> adam8157: kpatch呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃每次都嘲讽我, 有意思吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 发自真心的
<iMadper> adam8157: 又在嘲讽...
<adam8157> iMadper: 我只叫过你和 nyfair 牛牛吧?
<iMadper> adam8157: 谁知道...
<adam8157> iMadper: 可见真心
<adam8157> iMadper: 不过 nyfair 比你更牛一点
<iMadper> adam8157: 比我牛多了!
<adam8157> nyfair: 老司机带带我
<happyaron> freeflying: 汽车太远了，在弄考本的事情
<happyaron> freeflying: 骑车
<imtxc> iMadper: 难道顺丰不过海关的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 过.
<imtxc> 这清关速度好惊人
<iMadper> nyfair: 求开班授课
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀.
<iMadper> imtxc: 磨叽侠接受不了这么高的速度?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过有可能是他们系统显示的问题，你看现在还在香港呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 是.
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊，下了单就停不下来，都来不及退。。。
<iMadper> ...
 * adam8157 等申通快递
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 13.10升级14.04后,没有unity界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457701 登陆只有gnome可选，安装了unity8还是一样。 gnome真心难用，请高手们解答一下。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bpns — 2014-04-11 15:18
<iMadper> adam8157: 等不到的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 哎呀
<Sm4rkey> ~~~
<imtxc> iMadper: 你今天的这个消息是我最近一个月听到的最温暖的消息了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 我最近听到的最温暖的是: merged
<imtxc> 这个词有没有其它层面的意思？
<nyfair> 老司机带带我
<liushixiong> 有说中文的吗
<nyfair> http://docs.cs.up.ac.za/programming/asm/derick_tut/syscalls.html
<nyfair> 这文档也太ugly了，难道只能去读libc源码？
<nyfair> 我又不懂c
<liushixiong> 不知道这里边有没有知道，怎么做服务器的硬件认证，Ubuntu的
<nyfair> 考证？
<liushixiong> 不是，就是Ubuntu的硬件认证，针对服务器的
<nyfair> 问c社员工啊
<iMadper> liushixiong: 你是想应聘那个岗位还是说你们是做服务器的?
<liushixiong> 我们是做服务器的
<iMadper> happyaron: ^^ 来生意了
<liushixiong> 想做Ubuntu的认证，看看我们的机器能不能通过
<iMadper> liushixiong: 来做红帽的认证吧
<liushixiong> 有大神在？
<nyfair> 是啊，干嘛不做红帽的
<nyfair> 大便的也行
<liushixiong> 有红帽认证
<iMadper> liushixiong: 服务器, hwcert过了?
<nyfair> 那就ok了啊
<iMadper> liushixiong: 那就够了呀
<liushixiong> 红帽过了的话，那Ubuntu就可以过了？
<iMadper> liushixiong: 不是. 是红帽的过了, 就够了.
<liushixiong> hwcert是什么啊
<iMadper> liushixiong: 红帽的认证呀, hwcert, 以前叫v7
<liushixiong> 哦，我们这边还想做Ubuntu的认证，不知道怎么考虑的
<liushixiong> 哦
<happyaron> iMadper: 嘛？
<iMadper> happyaron: 他们想给服务器做ubuntu认证
<liushixiong> 具体怎么个流程啊
<liushixiong> 各位大哥
<iMadper> happyaron: 你介绍给贵公司的销售去?
<iMadper> liushixiong: happyaron 就是ubuntu公司的
<liushixiong> 意思是说，这个认证测试过程是Ubuntu公司自己做？
<imtxc> 来生意了？
<liushixiong> 生意来了
<liushixiong> 能给说说具体怎么办不
<liushixiong> 我们公司和Ubuntu的销售联系
<liushixiong> 然后，去谈这个事情？
<iMadper> liushixiong: 对, 两种可能, 一种是人家派人过去. 一种是人家发测试套件, 你们跑完, 测试套件会自动上传结果到他们的数据库. <- 猜的, 因为红帽的认证是这么做的
<iMadper> liushixiong: 对呀, 找销售呀
 * adam8157 快递还不来? 我想回家
<liushixiong> 恩，是啊，我们大部分的测试都是这么做的，自己用测试套件测，然后发
<imtxc> adam8157: 让送到家里
<adam8157> liushixiong: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/partner-services
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Partner services | Ubuntu
<happyaron> iMadper: 给 adam8157
<happyaron> iMadper: 和我没啥关系
<imtxc> 咦，让快递换个送货地址那的专业术语叫啥来着？ 改签？
<iMadper> happyaron: 贵司生意真好.
<adam8157> liushixiong: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Certified hardware | Ubuntu
<liushixiong> 恩，这个我看了
<happyaron> iMadper: 啊？
<iMadper> happyaron: irc都有生意可做
<happyaron> liushixiong: adam8157 是做hwe有关的
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<iMadper> happyaron: 你见过这里有rh的生意吗?
<adam8157> happyaron: 和certification关系不大
<happyaron> iMadper: 这里又不叫RH-cn
<happyaron> adam8157: 但你是pes的
<happyaron> adam8157: 我和g蛙都不是
<adam8157> 好吧...
<iMadper> happyaron: lol
<liushixiong> 迷茫中。。
<iMadper> liushixiong: 你们都昨晚rh的hwcert了, 不然我给你个优惠价
<iMadper> 做完
<adam8157> liushixiong: 我给certification team manager的邮件, 你自己发邮件过去问?
<liushixiong> 恩，好
<liushixiong> hwcert有专人负责的
 * iMadper 唉, 没生意, 不开心
<iMadper> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/test-suite/  测这些?
<^k^> ⇪ t: Certification test suite | Ubuntu
<liushixiong> 对
<liushixiong> 就是那个test suite，估计用这个套件测
<liushixiong> 不过，不知道怎么测，从哪里弄这个东西
<liushixiong> 所有，我想问，Ubuntu的硬件认证是怎么个流程
<adam8157> liushixiong: pm你了
<liushixiong> 哦了
<adam8157> liushixiong: 我不大清楚, 建议直接问她
<liushixiong> ok
<iMadper> liushixiong: vendor是哪儿? Lenovo还是?
<liushixiong> Inspur
<iMadper> 哦.
<liushixiong> 感谢各位大神
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1126823
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 男子双手被绑头罩胶袋连接煤气罐死于出租屋 警方初步排除他杀 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> nicomaki
<liushixiong> 悲剧了，突然就退出了
<liushixiong> 寻找亲爱的adam
<onlylove> Inspur？
<onlylove> 靠，别吓我
<liushixiong> 。。。
<liushixiong> 肿么了哥
<onlylove> INSPUR我印象里面支持winserver，suse rh， debian都不看一眼，还要ubuntu认证？亲，你有网卡驱动？
<onlylove> 虽然说INSPUR的机器质量确实不错
<adam8157> liushixiong: ?
<liushixiong> 这个。。
<onlylove> adam8157: 亲，给人一个测试认证套件，给inspur发个ubuntu的标，好歹山东企业，支持下
<adam8157> liushixiong: 找我干啥?
<liushixiong> 帮我再发下吧，我IE突然卡死了
<liushixiong> 结果，挂了
<onlylove> liushixiong: 你在这个频道混还想用ie？
<onlylove> liushixiong: 好歹弄个chrome表示下
<liushixiong> 好吧，等下次登录果断换
<adam8157> liushixiong: 好
<liushixiong> 谢谢
<liushixiong> 现在Inspur开始全面支持
<liushixiong> Ubuntu不自带网卡驱动么？弱弱的问
<iMadper> liushixiong: 自带.
<iMadper> liushixiong: 不用担心
<liushixiong> 哦了
<yunfan_chrome> 想买个许多格子的柜子 最后发现只有钢制的中药柜最便宜 那些所谓的创意格子柜实在是太黑了 tmd
<iMadper> liushixiong: 如果你们的网卡不支持, 让你们的销售跟ubuntu的负责人谈, 他们会让 adam8157 帮你们写驱动的
<yunfan_chrome> iMadper: yo 你活过来了
<adam8157> 我确实是在做这个活儿...
<liushixiong> 好的
<iMadper> adam8157: 当然了, 我回胡说吗?
<iMadper> s/回/会/
<liushixiong> iMadper: 这个红体的nickname意味着啥，类似qq会员？
<iMadper> liushixiong: 红体????? 因为我在跟你说话... 所以高亮显示....
<adam8157> iMadper: 原来你是会员
<iMadper> adam8157: lol
<liushixiong> iMadper: so
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司这事要先转给biz那边，你们有看浪潮的
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 乃业务还没我这个外人熟啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦 我不清楚
<adam8157> liushixiong: 那还是别提我名字了 lol
<freeflying> adam8157: 找 Danica或Richard
<adam8157> freeflying: 多谢猴总
<onlylove> liushixiong: 表担心，debian没有私有驱动不代表ubuntu没有，吓唬你
<onlylove> liushixiong: ubuntu里面debian没有的商业驱动一堆一堆的
<liushixiong> onlylove: 哦了
<freeflying> liushixiong: 你们要是付钱了，ubuntu会派人到你们公司去做认证
<liushixiong> freeflying: 哦？
<liushixiong> freeflying: 那不用我们动手自己做了？是单台收费还是包年的？
<liushixiong> freeflying: 这个你了解不
<onlylove> liushixiong: 换句话说，只要芯片厂商有驱动，你就别太担心，虽然我不喜欢BCM的芯片
<liushixiong> onlylove: Ok
<freeflying> liushixiong: 按机型
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 确实 不喜欢bcm
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 不过这也许是因为缺少驱动的缘故
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 不是缺少驱动，是有商业驱动，然后debian摘掉了
<arch>  http://paste.pound-python.org/show/l4hm4egNY9oG5rZiq3mX/  求解释
<yunfan_chrome> onlylove: 我就说开源的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 现在服务器主板集成的网卡大都BCM的
<onlylove> yunfan_chrome: 这事得找BCM
<liushixiong> freeflying: 可否要到test suite，自己测试，然后付费让Ubuntu审核？
<freeflying> liushixiong: 找他们谈
<liushixiong> freeflying: 哦了
<freeflying> onlylove: 万兆的还有一家
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<onlylove> freeflying: 谁，intel还是高通
<nyfair> 台湾反服贸学生代表汗味T恤网拍价过万元
<nyfair> 1w5k湾币就是3k软妹币了啊
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu 12.04下安装joomla，数据库编辑时自动断开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457712 ubuntu 12.04下安装joomla，数据库编辑时自动断开 情况是这样子的，我在ubuntu12.04下面安装了lamp环境，mysql是默认的5.5,joomla安装的是2.5.11(已经升级到2.5.19)，但是joomla自动创建的数据库部分表
<freeflying> nyfair: 得多脑残的人啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 求问i18n qe流程
<adam8157> onlylove: 我怎么会知道...
<onlylove> adam8157: 你之前不是做qe的么
<adam8157> onlylove: 那我也不知道i18n啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 不管啥qe，大概说下呗，怎么找bug啥的
<adam8157> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> adam8157: 那不是i18n，其他的呢
<adam8157> 我那一年半就在跑case和打台球, 别的别问我
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39102
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《星际争霸2》：玩家24岁后反应速度开始下降
<freeflying> adam8157: 刚刚看到公司邮件里一个人名叫linus
<onlylove> 嗯，看来我也可以打台球去了
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 卸載ibus再裝fcitx遇到問題了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457714 終端還有文本編輯器神馬的都還好，都是默認fcitx，右鍵選輸入法也可以看到系統（fcitx）的字樣，但是用chrome就不行了，右鍵選輸入法看到的是系統（ibus）字樣，得手動選下面的x輸入法才能切換
<^k^>  ─> 到fcitx，且打開一個新的頁面就得切換一次，這個怎麼解決？？？？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyy531366925 — 2014-04-11 17:07
<onlylove> 我有一次上山里玩，路上遇到一只狐狸，心血来潮远远冲它大喝一声：“孽畜！还不快快现出原形？！”狐狸楞了一下，突然开口说话了：“这本来就是原形啊！”“妈呀有妖怪！！！”我大叫一声撒丫子跑了,狐狸嗷地一声跟着在后面跑,边跑边叫：“哪儿，哪儿有妖怪啊!别丢下我呀!吓死我了…”
<nyfair> freeflying: 为什么你的第一感觉是脑残？
<nyfair> freeflying: 这明显不是脑残，是变态好伐
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> nyfair: lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 感觉可能玩不成了。
<happyaron> freeflying: 互联网公司尼马啊。
<nyfair> 麻蛋，为毛我个跟客户忽悠的也要被经常抓去写代码啊
<happyaron> nyfair: lol
<nyfair> 还都是没关联的杂活
<nyfair> 诸君，爬虫爬amazon这种规模的卖家用什么语言什么架构合适？
<happyaron> nyfair: 你这是给谁干活啊
<nyfair> customer啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕现在都是互联网公司的了，最有钱的
<nyfair> 单纯写一个感觉超级简单，但是一想到amazon东西那么多就玄乎
<nyfair> 存储后端谁来推荐个
<happyaron> freeflying: 有钱毛线，不给钱
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛
<nyfair> http://news.xinhuanet.com/world/2014-04/11/c_126380826.htm
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 美国缉毒女警深陷毒瘾无法自拔 为获毒资当妓女-新华网
<nyfair> 麻药搜查官？
<onlylove> nyfair: 你习惯用啥用啥，用你熟悉的，除非性能烂到无法接受
<onlylove> 被HR给忽悠了，i18n这东西……唉
<onlylove> 貌似……
<onlylove> 我去看qe流程去，i18n什么的，早知道了
<nyfair> onlylove: 好
<onlylove> nyfair: 表被amazon吓到
<nyfair> onlylove: 推荐个存储用的东西
<adam8157> onlylove: 你这是要转正?
<onlylove> nyfair: HR刚发我i18n的qe资料，靠，我以为多高大上的东西，结果一看，自己玩linux的时候折腾中文早翻烂了的资料
<nyfair> i18n是什么
<onlylove> adam8157: 不转正，他们不想让我打酱油了
<nyfair> qe是什么
<onlylove> nyfair: 国际化
<onlylove> nyfair: internationalization
<nyfair> 18个字母？
<onlylove> 大概吧……
<nyfair> 。。。
<happyaron> 20个字母
<happyaron> i和n之间有18个
<happyaron> 类似的还有l10n m17n
<nyfair> 雪肤豚民多奇志
<happyaron> nyfair: 神马
<nyfair> l10n是什么
<nyfair> m17n是什么
<happyaron> localization
<happyaron> multilingualization
<nyfair> ^k^: 坏掉啦，快回答问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 你打这么多字母累不累
<^k^> nyfair, 我喜欢你说话的方式。  17:31
<happyaron> onlylove: 今天已经敲键盘无数下，不差这几下
<nyfair> 雪肤豚-白皮猪-洋老爷
<onlylove> happyaron: 前几天，我周围的人都在听i18n讲座，最近qe就要招人测试……唉……
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: i18n坑啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 这群人难道用操作系统的时候不考虑i18n啥的，直接拿来编码？
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，我用linux的时候遇到的i18n的问题还不多，不过就是zip包乱码啥的
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> zip格式设计出来的时候i18n概念还不成熟呢。
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以我现在都尽量避免不一样的编码环境解压zip
<onlylove> happyaron: 不去找那不自在，反正我windows和linux都有，这个不对，就到另一个系统下面去解压
<happyaron> onlylove: 用7z呗。
<onlylove> happyaron: 人懒，现在都tar包下就完事，连压缩都懒的压缩
<onlylove> happyaron: 除非是文本之类的东西
<freeflying> 奇怪，今天百度网盘下载咋恁慢
<onlylove> freeflying: 度娘来例假了
<onlylove> freeflying: 你要习惯
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 4个G的东西直接就下不来了
<nyfair> onlylove: 7z和rar都ok，zip还是别用了吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 我很少交叉系统仍东西的
<adam8157> nyfair: onlylove https://github.com/adam8157/scripts/blob/master/extract#L36
<^k^> ⇪ t: scripts/extract at master · adam8157/scripts · GitHub
<nyfair> onlylove: 和交叉系统没关系，我经常日文网站或呆湾网站下东西
<onlylove> adam8157: 这个不错
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个国产的流氓软件好压可以自动识别编码
<onlylove> nyfair: 国产流氓软件都很强大
<nyfair> 虽然我还是习惯傻傻的applocale先转换locale再解压
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 十年前的机器如何焕发新春？dell inspiron 600m无法安装Lubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457716 如题 制作了安装U盘 其他电脑上面可以安装LUBUNTU 但是换到这个电脑上就显示： This kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu：pae unable to boot -please use a kernel appropri
<nyfair> onlylove: 那流氓软件超级NB的，还能当虚拟光驱，挂载flac音乐，提供apt-get一样的软件库，自动帮你下载其他流氓软件......
<onlylove> nyfair: 早知道了
<nyfair> onlylove: 其实可以找个流氓软件站下载个“绿色精简版”，有没有后门就不知道了，虽然我猜官方正版后门更多
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=39103
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 荷兰下载盗版材料将是非法
<onlylove> 好多税
<nyfair> 河南省又刷存在感？
<onlylove> 河南又咋了
<nyfair> 河南=荷兰
<nyfair> 年轻人要多明白一些梗
<freeflying> call it a week
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu GNOME • 英文字体小的时候非常难看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457717 英文字体小的时候非常难看，各种模糊，，， 看起来好难受，字体11到12之间显示效果差距非常大， 搜索到是点阵和矢量切换的问题，且介绍解决办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhenbeiju — 2014-04-11 18:37
<tcstory> :'(
<tcstory> 悲剧啊  我ubuntu 下载的vim-nox居然没有支持python3
<tcstory> 我在配置ultisnips的时候才发现
<tcstory> 之前为了支持lua特地安装了vim-nox，没想到python3居然不支持
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我眼中的linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457718 关于免费 您也许会奇怪：为什么人们愿意花费他们自己的时间来写软件，谨慎的包装它，然后再把它全部送给别人？正如同有许多不同的人选择做出这样子的贡献一样， 这个问题也有许多不同的答案。有些人只是
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求一断shell程序，去掉文件名的空格。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457725 如何去掉文件名的空格。比如有文件"ba c.txt"，支持中间空格变成"bac.txt"。 在终端中输入 chenwei@linux-bkga:~/program/shell> mv b\ ac.txt bac.txt chenwei@linux-bkga:~/program/shell> 没有问题。 写了个shell程序如下： #s
<^k^>  ─> hell3.sh #!/bin/bash fr=ba\ c.txt to=bac.txt cp $fr $to 有问题了。 chenwei@linux-bkga:~/program/shell> mv b\ ac.txt bac.txt chenwei@linux-bkga:~/program/shell> sh shell3.sh cp: …
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 关于开机画面的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457727 安装NVIDIA官方驱动后，启动过程前期只看得到左上角白色光标闪动，然后就是plymouth动画了。但是原来安装开源驱动后，启动过程中前期是一片紫色的背景，印象中没有白色光标，接着也有动画。求教如何在现有
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • [dota2 for linux]版本更新内容清单发布不够及时 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457728 [dota2 for linux]版本更新内容清单发布不够及时 渺似这个问题是我从国服dota2论坛看到的.好多人觉得,steam有时非常勤,几乎天天更新dota2小补丁.可是玩家不知道您到底更了神马~ 去githu
<happyaron> 土壕们都下班了。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，无法禁用独立显卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457729 电脑风扇扇的很厉害，应该是显卡读问题 网上的方法试过很多，都没用。独显一直是dynpwr的 root@doge-Inspiron-5521:~# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0 1:DIS: ynPwr:0000:01:00.0 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> error418 — 2014-04-11 19:55
<happyaron> iGoogle: 好无聊啊ee
<iGoogle> happyaron: 打仗不。
<iGoogle> 自由了，可以出去邀朋友，泡酒吧。哈皮
<iGoogle> 今天看到一长腿。。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 唉，最近累死了都。
<happyaron> iGoogle: 天天加班
<gfrog> happyaron: 你也想玩儿说走就走的旅行了？ lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<happyaron> gfrog: 去福建就是啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 走前才确定去哪
<gfrog> happyaron: 啧啧
<gfrog> happyaron: 你想出去几天？
<gfrog> happyaron: 这季节去西安也不错
<gfrog> happyaron: 但是如果明早走需要耽误半天在车上
<gfrog> happyaron: 济南也不错
<gfrog> happyaron: btw, 这里有目的地地图 http://www.mafengwo.cn/mdd/ 其实最近北京周边游也行。例如去平谷看看桃花啥的。
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 目的地旅游攻略 - 蚂蜂窝
<happyaron> gfrog: 就周末而已，而且现在希望破灭了
<gfrog> happyaron: 为毛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 因为现在给互联网公司干活，你懂啥叫互联网公司不。
<gfrog> happyaron: 不加班不互联网
<happyaron> gfrog: 我现在还在搜狗呢
<freeflying> gfrog: 基蛙
<freeflying> happyaron: 去海南吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 没时间
<freeflying> happyaron: 或者去普吉岛
<freeflying> happyaron: 可以把妹
<happyaron> freeflying: 这周末刚刚确定废掉了。
<gfrog> happyaron: lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 全灭么？ 晚上有空可以去后海把妹
<gfrog> happyaron: 三里屯也行
<happyaron> gfrog: 好
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总。
<gfrog> freeflying: 乃今天进城儿了？
<happyaron> gfrog: 不知道晚上到啥时候，反正今天是还没下呢。
<gfrog> happyaron: 双份工资嘛？ lol
<happyaron> gfrog: 没有，就一份
<gfrog> happyaron: 有加班费嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没有
<gfrog> happyaron: sogou给你发工资还是C社发？
<happyaron> gfrog: C
<gfrog> happyaron: 那惯他们毛病干毛线
<gfrog> happyaron: 直接撤退。
<happyaron> gfrog: 项目经理陪着呢。
<gfrog> happyaron: 你要专业点，你不是卖给客户了
<happyaron> gfrog: c的项目经理
<gfrog> happyaron: 哪个？ C社的？
<happyaron> gfrog: 我敢撤么
<gfrog> happyaron: 叫啥？ 台湾人么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 香港人啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 没了，在这边搞定了
<gfrog> happyaron: 额，叫啥？ 还有HK的PM？
<happyaron> gfrog: 安东尼
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端
<gfrog> happyaron: 啊，他啊…… 好吧
<freeflying> happyaron: 不是吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 是啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 去隔壁调戏调戏他去
<gfrog> happyaron: 他在那撅着有毛线用处么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 至少可以看着我嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 啊？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 想系统的学习一下 Linux 下的字体配置等 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457741 对于 Linux 如何管理字体一直是一头雾水, 以前查过很多 Linux 下安装管理字体的文章, 但看完之后总觉得与背后的源里还隔着一堵墙, 一直想找个时间系统的学习一下 Linux 到底是如何操
<gfrog> happyaron: 看着你干毛？
<gfrog> happyaron: 神经病，直接告诉他你要撤了
<gfrog> happyaron: 劳务合同上写的是9～18，多干活要加钱
<happyaron> gfrog: 反正我现在忙得跟孙子似的
<happyaron> freeflying: ^^^
<freeflying> gfrog: TEDx上得视频在TED上找不到
<happyaron> gfrog: 对啊，没人给我加钱呢
<gfrog> freeflying: TED是嘛？
<happyaron> gfrog: 一提到加钱，香港人就呵呵呵
<happyaron> nnd
<gfrog> happyaron: 你得直接跟他说。
<freeflying> gfrog: 直接忽略吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 乃科目三过了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 嗯，他这会儿撤了
<gfrog> freeflying: 没考呢，今天刚培训完
<happyaron> freeflying: lol 隔壁调戏不到了
<gfrog> happyaron: 走啊，呆着干嘛。
<gfrog> happyaron: 周末不是你的工作时间，你去加班干啥
<happyaron> gfrog: 还是把手上的弄了吧，差不多了明天就不来了。
<happyaron> gfrog: 我真得和老板好好谈谈，这么搞钱怎么算
<freeflying> gfrog: 我现在1km最好的成绩能到4'40"了
<gfrog> happyaron: 必须的
<jiero> ...
<gfrog> freeflying: 啧啧，太强大了
<gfrog> freeflying: 今年跑北马不？
<freeflying> gfrog: 不跑啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 要不去跑厦马也行，那边天气好
<freeflying> gfrog: 我是为了健身
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 我U有内置的coredump分析软件不？
<gfrog> happyaron: freeflying 发现segfault之后能自动分析coredump抓出来calltrace么？
<freeflying> gfrog: gdb
<happyaron> apport能算不
<gfrog> freeflying: 叫客户用gdb不现实啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 这玩意命令行好使么？
<freeflying> gfrog: 那就apport吧
<happyaron> gfrog: 基本没用过这玩意儿
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮哈皮。
<happyaron> jiero: 现在不哈皮
<freeflying> gfrog: 还行，基本的信息都能收到
<happyaron> jiero: 最近忙得微吐血
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。准备婚礼也会忙吐血。
<happyaron> jiero: 准备啥婚礼。。。
<happyaron> 现在还光棍呢。
<gfrog> happyaron: 我用KDE，貌似KDE自己有一个另外的玩意
<jiero> happyaron: 。。
<happyaron> gfrog: 我也kde
<jiero> happyaron: 哈皮这么可爱的，肯定有人要。
<happyaron> gfrog: 而且是debian
<happyaron> jiero: 现在要解决的是对象的问题，那个人在哪里。lol
<freeflying> gfrog: 如果不装调试包，基本没戏
<gfrog> freeflying: happyaron 真麻烦啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 在你丈母娘家里
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过话说mac下崩溃后给出的信息比较好
<happyaron> gfrog: 废话啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 帮主的系统那肯定很好用啊。
<gfrog> happyaron: 出嫁了就到你家了。
<freeflying> gfrog: 确实啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 我是说，你该去多联络联络大妈们。
<freeflying> gfrog: 回头装个win8.1再试试
<happyaron> gfrog: 额
<happyaron> gfrog: 主要是不认识几个嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: osx这两年真心好用了
<freeflying> gfrog: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0yGdNEWdn0
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ YouTube - How to learn any language in six months: Chris Lonsdale at TEDxLingnanUniversity
<gfrog> freeflying: 忙，做case中。
<freeflying> gfrog: 还是霓虹国的啊
<gfrog> fre
<happyaron> gfrog: 你这不也加班呢么
<gfrog> freeflying: 啊，要人命了
<gfrog> happyaron: 我下午没在…… 驾校去了
<fyang> .
<happyaron> gfrog: 额
<gfrog> fyang: 艾玛
<gfrog> MeaCu1pa: 酷啪啪
<happyaron> gfrog: 你是在家还是在c社
<fyang> >
<fyang> ?
<gfrog> happyaron: 得补齐8小时啊。
<happyaron> gfrog: 啧啧
<happyaron> gfrog: 要是按8小时算，我得考虑能休多少天了。
<gfrog> happyaron: 必须在家，尼玛，我之前10点多从办公室走过一次，楼下门都锁了
<happyaron> lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 专业点，咱只是工作时间为公司服务
<MeaCu1pa> gfrog: 基娃娃
<freeflying> gfrog: NND，我司也用 regus
<gfrog> freeflying: 高端啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 毛啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 不过不在北京
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 回头在北京开个铺
<happyaron> freeflying: 就又回一起了
<gfrog> happyaron: http://flight.qunar.com/site/lplist.htm?dcity=%E5%8C%97%E4%BA%AC&acity=&ddate=2014-04-12&adate=2014-04-30&from=qunarindex#nogo
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 【去哪儿网】机票查询,特价机票,打折飞机票-去哪儿网Qunar.com
<gfrog> freeflying: 那在哪？
<freeflying> happyaron: 贵司马上要有自己的办公室了
<freeflying> gfrog: 寨都
<gfrog> happyaron: 不会的，我司马上就有自己的高大上办公室了
<gfrog> freeflying: 好地方啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 在太阳宫吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 华强北么？
<happyaron> freeflying gfrog 在哪啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 不在啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 那我哪知道，肯定在北京……
<gfrog> happyaron: ^
<freeflying> lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 有办公室这事，都说三年了吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 这次动真格的了
<happyaron> freeflying: 也没见落实啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 反正我知道的是5年都没
<happyaron> gfrog: 是吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: 跟猫猫那样，自己租了？
<gfrog> happyaron: 应该是吧
<freeflying> gfrog: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0362n2hpa2
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Goodreads | Zhengpeng Hou's bookshelf: all (showing 1-20 of 45) (sorted by: date added) | Awesome Screenshot
<freeflying> gfrog: 没想到我2013年看了不少书呢
<gfrog> freeflying: 你飞了多少呢，一趟航班一本书这就多少本，哈哈
<freeflying> gfrog: 去年飞了至少50次吧
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu ibus can input chinese ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457743 Untill now , ubuntu 14.04 can`t input chinese . I want know how you can do that ??? 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2014-04-11 22:08
<happyaron> ibus 去死吧
<happyaron> 在ubuntu上没戏了
<happyaron> 没人管又被乱整的可怜孩子。
<tcstory> /usr/lib/python2.7/config 为啥我没有这个路径呢？
<tcstory> 没有config这个文件加，就算安装python-dev也没有
<savr> hey
<tcstory> 结果是我编译的vim 没法支持python
<savr> I'm looking for a cheap massage near Shanghai railway station
<savr> somewhere professional
<gfrog> happyaron:  那你在搞啥？ 难道基于fcitx的？
<savr> I'm looking for someone who actually studied how to give a massage. Not some cheap peasant to rub my back and rip me off.
<freeflying> happyaron: fcitx也不会有人管得
<savr> but I don't want to pay the rip off prices of congen
<October21> savr: you come to a wrong place
<happyaron> gfrog: 对
<happyaron> freeflying: 我搞啊
<gfrog> happyaron: 真高端。
<freeflying> happyaron: 高大上啊
<savr> you guys know how to use baidu
<happyaron> freeflying: ibus 名义上也是我搞，但是优先级不够所以就没戏了。
<savr> I don't
<savr> please help a brother out
<freeflying> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> freeflying: 一点都不壕，我现在苦逼
<freeflying> happyaron: 你是打算支持wayland还是mir
<happyaron> freeflying: 没意见，xorg继续用着
<freeflying> happyaron: 你不是搞fcitx嘛
<happyaron> freeflying: 那全支持
<happyaron> freeflying: :)
<freeflying> happyaron: 哎
<happyaron> 这个不可能落下的，输入法没有可能二选一
<freeflying> happyaron: 真心搞不懂马克咋和其它社区关系搞得这么糟了
<gfrog> freeflying: 他在学教主
<happyaron> freeflying: 确实是因为他在学教主
<happyaron> freeflying: 看看unity8就知道怎么回事了
<freeflying> gfrog: 那就真心按教主的方式来玩啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 没学像嘛
<freeflying> gfrog: 结果成了四不像
<gfrog> freeflying: 细思恐极
<freeflying> gfrog: 教主最能专注做某件事情了，你看看马克想做多少
<gfrog> zenNamaste: hamo组找人呢，骚年快来
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩! 好!
<freeflying> gf
<freeflying> gfrog: 我去啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: https://ch.tbe.taleo.net/CH03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=815
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ err: no title
<freeflying> gfrog: 兼职壕了
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃这么壕肿么会再看上C社
<zenNamaste> gfrog: :-)
<October21> 萝卜青菜各有所爱……
<freeflying> gfrog: C社其实好啊
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 来嘛，莫害羞
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 恩, 赞.
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 你下午不是要来我司嘛
<zenNamaste> freeflying: 太高大上... 我自卑...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: lol 真心的快弄弄吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 恩. . ...
 * gfrog 尼玛，这个点儿饿了，肿么办……
 * zenNamaste 我也饿了, 去吃个热包子去
<gfrog> zenNamaste: 报社！
<zenNamaste> gfrog: 韭菜鸡蛋虾仁的
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste
<zenNamaste> jiero: 抱抱
 * quininer 好机油
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: 有没有elf方面的好书?
<freeflying> gfrog: 必胜宅急送啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 壕
<freeflying> happyaron: 这也壕啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 我吃外卖时也就附近小店的小盖饭
<October21> jiero: 你上次给的那个RoR只能用在Arch上吗？
<happyaron> freeflying: lol
<freeflying> kfc现在时良心企业
<NWMonster> zenNamaste: elf格式wiki已经说的很明确了吧。。。
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃拿着几十万的薪水吃小盖饭
<happyaron> freeflying: +1
<happyaron> freeflying: 额
<happyaron> freeflying: 那我能咋样呢。。。
<zenNamaste> <freeflying> happyaron: 乃拿着几十万的薪水吃小盖饭    <happyaron> freeflying: +1
<freeflying> happyaron: 你这是在打马克的脸啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我那加一是给kfc良心企业
<happyaron> freeflying: 我加班这么多，也没提加薪啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 不打他脸怎么办
<zenNamaste> NWMonster: elf的wiki, 好, 我去看看去, thx
<freeflying> happyaron: 想我当年的加班才真叫多好伐
<happyaron> freeflying: 土壕已经混出来了
<freeflying> happyaron: 你们现在马上连办公室都有了
<freeflying> happyaron: 想当年在人办公室修bug到12点多，然后去宇宙中心吃饭
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在也是蹲在互联网企业，同时干好几摊子事
<happyaron> freeflying: 我现在就在宇宙中心啊，此时此刻
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> happyaron: nnd，当年最恶心的时修upstart得bug
<happyaron> freeflying: upstart终于要淘汰了，但是我还得学upstart来弄user session的东西。
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> 当年还没user session
<happyaron> 嗯，然后还得给systemd支持做准备吧
<happyaron> freeflying: 然后麒 麟那边的东西，得大概兜底，我兜不住的给steve
<freeflying> happyaron: 高大上啊
<jiero> October21: 不知道啊。
<happyaron> freeflying: 高大毛线，多苦逼只有自己知道
<happyaron> freeflying: 所有事情都着急，所有事情优先级都top
<freeflying> happyaron: C社好地方啊，我都想回去了 lol
<happyaron> freeflying: 那个liasion还没招到呢，你要去么
<freeflying> happyaron: 乃推荐我啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 要去让蛋蛋再帮你找人问问
<October21> jiero: 嗯，你在什么系统下玩？
<happyaron> freeflying: jono irc上没鸟我，你要诚心去我给他写信。
<freeflying> happyaron: 他不认识你们部门人啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 给钱就去啊
<October21> jiero: 我现在是debian 7 stable
<happyaron> freeflying: 对啊，我在dpm面前还能刷脸，在jono面前刷不了
<freeflying> lol
<jiero> October21: 我好久没玩了。显卡能用的不多。卡死
<jiero> 很慢很慢。
<October21> 一定要独显吗？
<jiero> October21:  不是吧
<jiero> October21: 上次是 核芯
<jiero> October21: intel的
<October21> 那是要什么配置呢？
<October21> 我很想找个模拟游戏玩玩
<October21> HD3000吗？
<jiero> October21:  HD 2500 卡的要死，:)
<jiero> October21: 以前我玩的时候是 GF8600GT，差不多10帧
<jiero> October21: 模拟游戏，玩 FlightGear 要求低
<riniuge> lol i7集显就而以玩
<riniuge> 我说过
<riniuge> 我试过
<October21> FlightGear，hd3000跑不动……
<October21> 必须独显……
<jiero> riniuge October21   噢。我那是 HD2000，记错了。
<riniuge> 酷睿双核的集显2G内存也能跑个18帧左右
<jiero> riniuge: 认真的么。。。你是说最高帧把。。。我一向说最低
<October21> 我的是笔记本……
<riniuge> 嗯,i7的核显是可以跑24以上的
<riniuge> 用linux 的话用独显笔记本没什么用,我就后悔了
<riniuge> nv540的显卡一直禁用
<happyaron> riniuge: bumblebee
<jiero> riniuge: 你后悔没用，中国的在售笔记本都不是为linux用户定制的。
<happyaron> jiero: thinkpad还不错
<riniuge> happyaron: bum 手动切换也太麻烦了,再说linux下也没有应用要用独显
<happyaron> riniuge: :)
<jiero> riniuge: 你几乎找不到注重散热功耗的设计，一定要个显卡，为了学生玩游戏。
<happyaron> riniuge: 但是一般要么买独显，要么买正版系统
<happyaron> riniuge: 反正我是决定还是买硬件了。
<riniuge> 双显卡就是为了浪费资源
<jiero> happyaron: thinkpad 高端的是懒的定制了，全球统一算了。。。
<happyaron> jiero: lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我同事的tp, 碎了....
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 啥碎了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: tp 哪款
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 掌托部分, 开始掉渣
<riniuge> happyaron: amd的交火算是充分利用了资源
<zenNamaste> happyaron: t430
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 目前经验是T/X都不错
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 额，我的也t430
<zenNamaste> happyaron: lol. 祝你好运.
<happyaron> riniuge: 如果你不用，也是没意义
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我买的港水
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我附近，30台老版本的tp啊。
<happyaron> 额，港行
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞土豪.
<jiero> 我的竟然是最新的，型号是 T500
<zenNamaste> jiero: 恩.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 壕冒险
<jiero> lol
<happyaron> 毛线
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 壕蓉
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 真不壕
<jiero> zenNamaste happyaron 你们都是土豪有金
<riniuge> 换系统,打lol去了
<riniuge> 拜拜
<jiero> 。。。
 * zenNamaste 不敢晒实际工资还说自己不是土豪的人, 都是耍流氓
<jiero> 怀念和美国人欧洲人打游戏的年岁了。。。
 * jiero 实际工资 ￥2500
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我是土得耍流氓好不好
<zenNamaste> 不好
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我外面只吃便宜小盖饭的。。。
<jiero> zenNamaste happyaron 流氓都是要交流的
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> happyaron: 马云腋翅
<jiero> happyaron: 马云也吃。老总也吃。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我吃了一年多小盖饭, 觉得好奢侈
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 每次吃都有一种负罪感.
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你现在还觉得奢侈么
<jiero> zenNamaste: 真正奢侈的是，每天中午公司做烧烤；煮高汤面条，有厨房
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 觉得呀
<zenNamaste> jiero: 额...
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我现在一顿5-8块就
<jiero> zenNamaste: 让我想起 TW。。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你们那里盖饭便宜!
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 是在没空，就外卖，12-16块
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 5-8是食堂有木有
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我要是5-8, 我就觉得合适了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我们这里, 食堂5-8也很难.
<jiero> happyaron:  去美国有走日本的途径么。
 * zenNamaste 或许是我吃得多??
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我是寄生在学校里的
<happyaron> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> happyaron: 寄生？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦. wfh?
<happyaron> jiero: 也不好好学习
<happyaron> zenNamaste: y
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。土豪学
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 学校食堂, 5-8能吃很好了!
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> happyaron: 在厕所里洗澡不？
 * zenNamaste 怀念学校食堂
<happyaron> jiero: 大浴室
 * zenNamaste 怀念三块钱的拉肠
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯，在学校食堂还是觉得比较土豪的。
<jiero> happyaron: 噢。悉尼大学里是有学生在厕所接热水洗澡的，
<zenNamaste> happyaron: lol~ 四脚怪你好.
<happyaron> jiero: 当然，游泳的时候就游泳了。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 啥意思。。。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我也不是很清楚.
<jiero> happyaron: 可以买水管。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 那说这个一般是啥意思
<happyaron> jiero: 也没明白
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不鸡岛
<jiero> happyaron: 你已经够豪了。
<happyaron> jiero: 你是从袋鼠国回来的人，我等土鳖城市的比不了
<zenNamaste> 土豪蓉
<happyaron> ...
<jiero> happyaron: 我是土鳖国来的啊
<happyaron> 你们都是前途无量钱途也无量的人们
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 袋鼠才不是土鳖呢
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。我不是袋鼠国的。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 但是你在袋鼠国待过嘛。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 呼
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 想妹子了。
<jiero> happyaron: 去了袋鼠国觉得袋鼠国真若，连倒计时信号灯；停车位指示器都没有
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 现在我发现自己是个贪婪的人，自己是个怕孤单的人，反正就是个很烂的人。
<happyaron> jiero: ...
<jiero> 不过设备不行，制度贯彻好。
<happyaron> jiero: 那就行呗。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 帮你介绍妹子?
<happyaron> jiero: 没停车位，只不过开车只管往里进是吧
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 介绍啥妹子呢。
 * quininer 好多土豪
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你想要啥样的?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 其实自己去豆瓣泡就好了嘛
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 额
<jiero> happyaron: 被堵在没停车位的停车场内是很尴尬的事情
<chenxiongfei> 胸大的
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 这个哪天面基交流下
<happyaron> jiero: 那基本都在国内吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不客气.
<chenxiongfei> zenNamaste：豆瓣？
<jiero> happyaron: 人多的地方都会存在的。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: ...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: msg了
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> 唉
<jiero> zenNamaste: 你有多少妹子可以出啊。。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 你自己呢
<zenNamaste> jiero: .. ... .....
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 等是办法，是你说的吧。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 啥叫我自金额?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我呀
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我说不清楚。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我现在想怎么都可以, 但是不知道自己想怎么样
<happyaron> 还要再沉淀下。
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 想见不能见。这是我现在。
<eexp> oops
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 怎么会? 我现在是还没决定好, 所以暂时不见, 躲一阵子
<happyaron> 不知道
<jiero> 。。。
<happyaron> 回头再说吧
<zenNamaste> 恩
<ToaNii> 刚刚看到有人说在#ubuntu里面发了个其他基于Debian操作系统的网站网址，就被T了。
<ToaNii> 在这会么？.....:P
<zenNamaste> ToaNii: 在这里说ubuntu相关的内容, 会被t
<October21> ToaNii: 你认为呢？
<ToaNii> zenNamaste正解，哈哈，这里就基本没出现过什么相关内容...
<zenNamaste> ToaNii: 新人来这里, 都要认识一下这里的土豪蓉
<ToaNii> October21：如果会的话这频道早没人了。
<chenxiongfei> 请问下irc，怎么才能快速打人民呢
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 打人民
<chenxiongfei> 打人名
<ToaNii> nick么？
<chenxiongfei> 就是username
<jiero> chenxiongfei 和常规一样。
<chenxiongfei> 比如jiero:
<chenxiongfei> 哇塞，那样打是不是太累了
<ToaNii> 有些软件可以按Tab
<ToaNii> 回到上一个，再按一下回到再上一个
<chenxiongfei> ToaNii: 我看到了
<chenxiongfei> ToaNii: 真方便啊
<chenxiongfei> ToaNii: 就跟我操作cli一样
<jiero> chenxiongfei 我发现linux下设计是很统一的，windows下极度混乱。
<chenxiongfei> ToaNii: cool
<chenxiongfei> jiero: 习惯就好，抽烟也如此啊
<ToaNii> 你用的什么客户端？
<chenxiongfei> ToaNii: Thunderbird
<chenxiongfei> ToaNii: Thunderbird-chat进的
<chenxiongfei> ToaNii: 挺好用的，而且美
 * jiero 搜自己的言语，这个世界都是我的，快乐他人的快乐，忧伤他人的忧伤。返回结果有个漫画人物：战斗司书的 洛萝缇
<chenxiongfei> gg
<chenxiongfei> jiero: 你这是要what?
<jiero> chenxiongfei: 一切
<chenxiongfei> xaxa
<chenxiongfei> 这里有北京的活人吗？
<Maya1> halo~
<Maya1> anyone miss me~
<Maya1> freeflying:
<Maya1> cy
<Maya1> CyrusYzGTt:
<Maya1> gfrog:
<Maya1> hoxily:
<CyrusYzGTt> Maya1§ 亲亲
<Maya1> wasai
<Maya1> not sleep yet
<Maya1> I have no chinese input
<Maya1> I'm on Ubuntu now
<Maya1> arch__: halo~
<Maya1> jiero:
<hoxily> Maya1, 晚上好
<Maya1> hoxily: huhu
<hoxily> Maya1, http://www.inputking.com/
<Maya1> hoxily: thx~
<jiero> Maya1: 好久不见
<Maya1> jiero: long time no see~
<Maya1> do you miss me~
<Maya1> it's too late,I'm going to sleep,see you tomorrow~~
<Maya1> goodnight~
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 还没睡觉啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 刚从搜狗到家
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐也在？
<jiero> happyaron:  爬在床上。
<jiero> happyaron: 后天就当伴郎了。
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你怎么去搜狗了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 拼音输入法 for linux?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 然后你变成on-site engineer了?
<jiero> zenNamaste: 我靠。我竟然能听到楼上打鼾。。。
<zenNamaste> jie
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 差不多不那
<zenNamaste> jiero: ...... 耳塞
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 差不多吧
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞, 膜拜on-site
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 双份工资, 双份福利
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 拜on-site要去找gfrog
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我这都是只有一份
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 哦.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 搜狗啥都不给???
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 对
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 搜狗妹子多吗?
<happyaron> 合作伙伴嘛
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 总该给你配几个女秘书吧?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 肯定比C记多
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 秘书毛线
<zenNamaste> happyaron: lol~ 搜狐妹子巨多巨好看...
 * zenNamaste sigh, 睡觉
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 但是都不是我的呀lol
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 不影响你看呀
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 看看也很开心呀
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你呀, 要学会苦中作乐
<jiero> 伊朗9岁；荷兰12岁；俄罗斯14岁；法国15岁；菲律宾16岁；韩国男18岁,女16岁；日本男18岁,女16岁；巴西16岁；中国香港16岁；中国台湾16岁； 结婚年龄，这是真的吗？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 但是会想念。
<jiero> happyaron: 是你的，这种事，玩熟了，就有你的机会了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 想太多. 真的.
<happyaron> jiero: 玩不熟
<happyaron> jiero: 互联网公司太忙了。。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 看过 A Chinese Odyssey没?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没呢
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 建议我看？
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 一定要看呀
<happyaron> 好的
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 想要什么就去努力争, 但是其实不争也无所谓, 因为很有可能好不容易得到了, 反而不想要了呀...
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 你看我就不叫ntr了嘛
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 现在ntr是个简单的事情, 很容易做到了. 但是不确定自己是不是真的想去做了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 嗯。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我也在想自己现在是怎么样的想法
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 沉淀得还不够
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 知道自己想做啥最难了, 只要知道了, 剩下的就是去做, 多简单
 * zenNamaste <- 名符其实
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我是说感情。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 别的我还好，没什么太多犹豫
<zenNamaste> hap
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我也说这个呀
 * zenNamaste 碎叫
<happyaron> :)
<felixonmars>   happyaro1: http://freenode.net/sasl/
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ Connecting with SASL
<felixonmars> 露出IP然后Changing host的行为是没开SASL的情况呢...
<happyaro1> felixonmars: 我这是之前断开的那个还没死干净
<happyaro1> felixonmars: 然后手工id的。。。
<felixonmars> happyaro1: =.=~
<felixonmars> 没死干净的情况可以打ghost命令的吧
<felixonmars> 用irc broker的话可以自动来
<happyaron> 反正已经进来了。
<happyaron> irssi配置写得不完善。
<felixonmars> 掉线=>sasl=>ghost原帐号=>取回名字=>加入房间
<happyaron> 额。
<felixonmars> broker可以自动这个过程的嗯
<felixonmars> 这样不用折腾客户端...
<felixonmars> 就连pidgin这样的残废客户端都可以用着很爽了(
<happyaron> 额
<felixonmars> =P 睡觉去...
<felixonmars> (其实用irc broker的主要目的是可以不掉消息...)
<happyaron> znc么
<felixonmars> 不在线期间的消息都给你buffer着
<felixonmars> 嗯, 我用的是znc
<felixonmars> 注意一定要用新版...ubuntu的话开ppa
<happyaron> 我服务器没有用ubuntu的
<felixonmars> 解决了数个比较坑的问题...
 * felixonmars 钻进被窝
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu13.10 Thinkpad 双显卡 安装nvidia显卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457747 http://blog.csdn.net/ubuntu64fan/articl ... s/12614967 Thinkpad 带有双显卡：集显Intel 3000和独显Nvidia 1000m/2000m。Nvidia为Windows提供了官方的Optimus驱动支持，可以在集显和独显之间自动切换。在Ubuntu下却
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-12
<gfrog> happyaron: 我不onsite的好嘛。
 * jiero 抱抱 zenNamaste 
<xroslight> 有在深圳的人吗？
<jiero> xroslight: 晚上有
<xroslight> jiero: 你也是深圳的吗？
<jiero> xroslight: 不
<jiero> zenNamaste: 好孩子。果然四川妹子说话声音很软。
 * jiero 学不来。
<jiero> onl
<jiero> imtxc: 你昨晚不在？
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<jiero> imtxc: 答案？
<imtxc> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> imtxc: 昨天我发的信息你也消除了？
<imtxc> jiero: 在的，刚看到
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu12.04载入log界面停滞 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457748 盼路过的大师能够指点小弟一二。不胜感谢！ 我的cpu：amd athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor 虚拟机：virtualbox 虚拟机内操作系统：linux version 3.11.0-15-generic(buildd@akateko) (gcc version 4.6.3 ......) #25~precise1-Ubuntu SMP.... 问
<imtxc> 掉线了又。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:17
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu11.1.系统权限问题求指导，我是新手 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457755 ubuntu版本是11.10，开机，也不需要输入密码什么的。打开后的用户账户是sms1，然后有个账户是客人会话，然后还有一个，就是最高的权限管理员了应该是，我切换用户到最高这个管理员 需要输
<jiero> test
<^k^> jiero:点点点.  10:26
<hoxily_> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.61grDw&id=36392551548&_u=cbr0bbb183b
<^k^> hoxily_: ⇪ 【徐家汇实体店】PFU HHKB Pro2 静电容键盘 国行现货 限时促销-淘宝网 价格:1799.00
<hoxily> 这个键盘怎么这么贵？
<sasa> HHKB
<sasa> 难道这不是土豪专用么
<eexp> 一堆宅男挂房间
<eexp> 激情四射闹翻天
<abc-phone> ...
<iceeyes> 。。。
<eexp> 休息时节该出去
<hoxily> sasa, 原来是土毫用的。
<hoxily> 豪
<eexp> 别把。。。。。。
<sasa> eexp: 神你不也在挂么
<eexp> 我是来监督你们嘛
<eexp> 最后一句诗没想好。你们继续补全
<vipzrx> 早上好
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 收到了?
 * thackeray 
<thackeray> quit
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  11:08
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:36
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 坑啊。。。
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我收到个眼镜.......
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:38
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:44
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 擦
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 我收到两个包裹
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 都是纽约过来的
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 一大一小
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 先放你那里, 到时候sf到付给cherrot?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 你那个果然还在海关
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 何如?
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 然后你的表, 到时候我给你付sf运费就是了
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求推荐个本子装Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457757 求做工好的，键盘，触控板，或指点杆好用的。 一直用 Thinkpad ，不过越来越渣，230的键盘无法用，240的鼠标很脑残... 我看ubuntu 官网上用的是 Dell XPS 作为图片不知道它的键盘鼠标如何。 实在不行就得 MacBoo
<^k^>  ─> k Pro 装 Linux了，但实在不想这样... 统计信息: 发表于 由 liuyug — 2014-04-12 11:51
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • vim中怎么不能使用+寄存器用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457758 装了一个fedora20,安装了一个vim发现不能使用+寄存器，自己上vim官网下载源代码编译发现还是不行，不知道应该怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 amala — 2014-04-12 12:04
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 当然不能让你付运费。。。
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 老子发错了嘛
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 想当然收到两个包裹就一个是你的, 一个是兔子的
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu进不了桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457759 安装了unity8-x11后，默认就进这个桌面，完全是给手机用的，只在屏幕上显示一个小画面，删掉这个破玩意后，再也进不了桌面了，login界面也没有可选桌面的地方（用户名后无可选图标）。然后总是报错找不到unity8
<^k^>  ─> -x11 session，如何改过来啊？ 已经删除用户目录下的所有隐藏目录了，还是一样，什么破玩意啊？？？新建用户就没事。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<happyaron> gfrog_: 好吧你都不on-site了
<happyaron> gfrog_: 我这苦逼下午还要去on-site呢
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 今天下午还去???
<sasa> happyaron: 周六上班？
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 对啊
<happyaron> sasa: 加班
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 赞.
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 乃现在每月加班费跟工资一样多吧?
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 输入法现在怎么样了? 能用了嘛?
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 没有加班费啊，这坑啊
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 早就能用了，现在是要达到搜狗质量标准。
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 比我们这几个司的要求高不少，于是都跪了。
<sasa> happyaron: 输入法这东西，就应该要求高，质量不够好，怎么占领市场
<happyaron> sasa: 然后我就要加班了
<happyaron> sasa: 昨晚在宇宙中心待到半夜
<sasa> happyaron: 你看猫猫的kernel如果要求不高，怎么可以……不过加班这事情……唉……那么着急么
<happyaron> sasa: 反正不是我着急
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 对呀, 人家又不是开源公司, 质量要求当然高了
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 我所谓的, 能用了嘛, 是说有地方能下载到吗?
<zenNamaste> 谁说帽帽的kernel要求高了?
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  13:06
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  13:06
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问我该选择哪个驱动？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457760 见图，我现在装的是开源驱动，但我两个显示器是镜像模式的，两个显示的东西完全一样，我想装官方的驱动来把两个显示器做成独立模式，就是说两个显示器分别显示不同的东西，另一个问题是现在两
<^k^>  ─> 个显示器都只能是1024X768，也是想装官方驱动看能不能把我的24‘的开到1920X1200。 我现在担心的问题是怕改为官方驱动后，又会出现无法 …
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求大牛帮忙看一下为什么我这个程序出现了 Interrupted system call 的错误啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457761 程序的初步想法是想试一试阻塞信号，用信号 SIGALRM 来实验 我先是 signal(SIGALRM, alrmhandler); 然后设置一个定时器，每隔一段时间发送一个 SIGALRM 给程序， 接着
<^k^>  ─> 在函数 alrmhandler 里面将SIGALRM阻塞，但是却出现了 EINTR 的错误， 请问下是怎么回事啊！ 具体程序在下面 #include <stdio.h> #include <sys/time.h> # …
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求大神支持一个瑞昱的rtl8188ee的无线网卡驱动！14.04的连接上总是几秒就断了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457762 在同一台机器上windows用的很好的一个接入点在Ubuntu上一点网速都没有，而且 每隔几秒就断了，实在是受不了了 统计信息: 发表于 由 a13506453814 — 2
<^k^>  ─> 014-04-12 13:45
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我是独显笔记本电脑，准备装双系统，lts长期支持版，到底什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457763 我是独显笔记本电脑， 准备装双系统 lts长期支持版 到底什么意思？ 我听说很多人装了linux之后不能上网。。驱动很要命 和lts版本有关吗？ 我该选哪个呢。。。
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 dekoom — 2014-04-12 14:02
<gfrog_> happyaron: 我一直不onsite的好嘛……
<gebjgd> 兰州又沦陷了？
<happyaron> gfrog_: 好吧。。。
<xroslight> 有深圳的朋友吗？
<maddiez> 有~
<happyaron> gfrog: 那你老去dalian是干嘛
<happyaron> gfrog: 回家么。。。
<gfrog> happyaron: 回家
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  14:54
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Fedora怎么离线安装软件? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457764 我有两台电脑都安装有fedora但是其中一台可以上网，另一台不能上网，硬件是不同的。我想在不能上网的电脑上安装一些软件，比如说g++, 因为要安装的软件比较多，所以通过源代码安装的话就太麻烦了，所以
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • U12.04中安装apt 1.01手记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457765 看了论坛 新闻和通知 板块 viewtopic.php?f=1&t=457688 一文。尝试升级apt工具。首先查看当前系统apt版本，#apt --version，似乎出来的不是想要的结果，不管啦。到http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Software-Distribution/apt-4598.sht
<happyaron> gfrog: 土壕今天咋没出去玩
<gfrog> happyaron: 在家倒腾maas
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • vmware player安装出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457766 2014-04-12T14:30:56.835+08:00| vthread-3| I120: Log for VMware Workstation pid=12652 version=10.0.1 build=build-1379776 option=Release 2014-04-12T14:30:56.835+08:00| vthread-3| I120: The process is 64-bit. 2014-04-12T14:30:56.835+08:00| vthread-3| I120: Host codepage=UTF-8 encod
<^k^>  ─> ing=UTF-8 2014-04-12T14:30:56.835+08:00| vthread-3| I120: Host is Linux 3.13.0-24-generic Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 2014-04-12T14:30:56.834+08:00| vthread-3| I120: Msg_Reset: 2014-04-12T14:3 …
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 各位解析一下这个漂亮桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457767 hh.jpeg circle中文第44期里边的。作者自己介绍说是使用了awn和conky。但是，据说conky不是使用在桌面的侧边栏么。他这个是把不同的信息（天气、邮件、系统信息）等放在了桌面的自由位置，而且各信息块还配
<^k^>  ─> 有背景图片。看似定制性很强……我也设置了个conky，但是在桌面的右侧，时间久了觉得挺呆板的。请教各位…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 lo …
<xroslight> maddiez: 哪里？在做什么？
<maddiez> xroslight: 在南山，深大附近
<tcstory> 如果我编译vim 支持python3.4和python2.7,那么编译后的vim的python2.7的支持会消失，所以我想编译3.3和2.7,但是我的xubuntu14.04已经没有了python3.3的dev包，这个怎么解决啊？难道要手动编译python3.3.吗？
<tcstory> 我测试过了，应该是同时编译3.4和2.7会导致vim的python2.7的支持失效，因为我单独编译过vim 只支持python2.7,结果成功了
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 据说质量比mac 1.0版本还好了。
<xroslight> 现在开发不就直接用2.7吗
<xroslight> 都用3.4了？
<tcstory> xroslight: 不是开发的问题，我正在给vim安装ultisnips插件，但是这个插件需要python3 和python2.7的支持，
<tcstory> xroslight: 我得编译他....因为之前我使用的vim 没有python3的支持
<xroslight> 哦
<tcstory> 做完搞了一晚上，今天才想到是python3.4和2.7的问题，单独只编译python2.7,vim可以支持，所以我感觉是这两个版本的python冲突了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • xdotool如何表示按下Home、up等键？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457768 查了一下说明，这介绍常见的ctrl，alt等键的使用，键盘上还有好多键没说明如何使用。 使用Home的编码也不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-04-12 16:14
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python模拟击键不灵 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457769 我有个HHKB(自带了MAC专属的媒体键)，可没有MAC book 于是想用python实现个模拟击键(模拟按媒体键)的脚本， 然后设置桌面环境中的组合快捷键去触发模拟击键…… 用的是virtkey模块，想实现笔记本上大部份的媒体键功
<^k^>  ─> 能(都有效)。 keycode来自xmodmap， 使用后感觉问题很多： 1.在交互模式下，有几个媒体键按ctrl-j的回车方式去执行没有效果，按enter则可以 …
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 熄灯后屏幕太刺眼，有没有办法将亮度调到很低？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457771 晚上熄灯后，电脑屏幕亮度调到最低也很刺眼，但是我发现gnome 3.8 在屏幕锁定时会逐渐降低亮度直到0，我猜想屏幕亮度应该能调到一个很小的值，有没有这样的办法呢？或者有没有哪
<^k^>  ─> 个软件能提供所谓的夜间模式? 现在在用debian testing 版，桌面是gnome 3.8 ,内核是3.13，n卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 yx91490 — 2014-04-12 16:55
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<iz16> 好多人哦0.0……
<zenNamaste> happyaron: 据说, 你没有在用吗?
 * jiero 现在还没考虑到谁给我当伴郎。我要结婚30次。
<freeflying> gfrog: 考完了啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 啥？
<freeflying> gfrog: 科目三
<gfrog> freeflying: 我去水木版聚去了，lol
<gfrog> freeflying: 下周考
<freeflying> gfrog: 跑步去，回聊
<gfrog> freeflying: wave
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:26
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 13.10安装遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457772 各位大神好，小弟乃新手！今日遇到一问题，参照网络上win7下硬盘安装ubuntu13.10 ，已将磁盘格式为fat32，ntfs（均以测试），将ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso文件中的linuxz.efi 和initrd.lz拷出，修改easybsc文件参数。
<^k^>  ─> 重启后能进入磁盘扫描，扫描文件正常，后提示ths system is running in low-graphics mode 。到这就安装不下去了。顺便说一句，小弟电脑是双显卡 …
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:39
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:40
<hoxily> imtxc, 这么无聊
<zenNamaste> imtxc: 渣网
<happyaron> zenNamaste: 我没有用mac的1.0版，所以无法比较
<fsfsfsfs008> test
<^k^> fsfsfsfs008:点点点.  18:22
<maddiez> test
<^k^> maddiez:点点点.  18:24
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p-6IOf5CAABemUcNb70AALrEQKmHtsAAF6x719.jpg 天冷了,要记得保暖哦
<elprup_> 你好
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • LU如何把放到程序菜单里和开机启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457773 我用的是Lubuntu14.04，我发现它没有了开机启动这个小东东了，想要开机启动的软件设置不了启动。另外有些软件是解压就能用的，每次运行总要一层层翻开路径去找，真是太麻烦了，我想把它在
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 北华航天工业学院有玩ubantu的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457774 有的请报一下，我们建个linux小组吧。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ardward sun — 2014-04-12 19:05
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Kubuntu 13.10不能升級到14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457775 Kubuntu 13.10，想升級到14.04，換了幾個源（包括官方源）均提示沒有新的版本，什麼原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 行走之間 — 2014-04-12 19:38
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 8.04 LTS • ubuntu中如何使用makefile文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457776 我在网上下载了一个程序包，里面的readme里面说 1) set the path to OpenCV and Boost the Makefile 2) make all (compiling the source code) 3) make clear 4) ./QML_YH_FD (in the main directory) Tested with the following version of the third party lib: - Ope
<^k^>  ─> nCV 2.4.6 - Boost 1.51.0 我已经安装了opencv和boost库，接下来我怎么样去编译代码啊！求大神指点，不胜感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sunxy — 2014 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 三星内部文件:提防Android 推自主操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457777 来源：搜狐IT 据科技博客网站AppleInsider报道，从表面看，三星似乎在不遗余力地支持Android，但三星内部文档则表明，多年来三星一直在密谋推自主移动操作系统，在移动市场上与Google竞争。
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Mozilla公开回应新任CEO辞职一事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457778 来源：cnBeta 日前，Mozilla官方终于刊文回应了新任CEO Brendan Eich辞职这件事情。自Eich被曝出曾为反同性恋婚姻法捐过款之后，不仅遭到公司内部人员的反对而且还受到了外部的压力，最终他在上任10多天
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 袁萌:戒除XP毒瘾，走向Linux诚实人生 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457779 我们大家都还记得Bill Gates的一句名言："As long as they're going to steal（偷）it,we want them to steal ours. They'll get sort of addicted, and then we'll somehow figure out how to collect sometime in the next decade." 盖茨的这句名言提
<gebjgd> knownbad, ofan 起床了
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • .dat的数据库文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457783 .dat的数据库文件，用什么软件能打开，查看里面的明文呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 comedays — 2014-04-12 21:33
<jiero> 用了垂直鼠标，又想用轨迹球了。
<cherrot> jiero: hello
<jiero> cherrot: hello
 * jiero 人生昏暗了。。。
<cherrot> imtxc: 我真后悔没拿90出来… 塑料壳不抗摔啊
<jiero> cherrot:  90 2年意外保险？
<cherrot> 我把d7000摔了… 心碎
<cherrot> jiero
<jiero> 意外保险？
<cherrot> jiero: 没有买保险的习惯啊
<jiero> cherrot: 噢。就相当于说，我买的价格贵了点，就贵了点吧。不在意是不是历史最低价。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 当然，你的也用2年了
<jiero> 还是二手的。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我入了 archos gamepad2
<cherrot> jiero: 看不懂你在说啥……准备修理去……
<jiero> cherrot:  。。。修吧。换配件。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我搜索一下。
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 货还没到吧？
<jiero> gebjgd: 3星半不说，android有好玩的游戏么。。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 到了
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 周五到了
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 昨天道德 ？ 这么快
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 对.
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 昨天联系不到你
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 我一直在外面玩  周一发给我吧么么哒
<cherrot> 稍等给你地址
<jiero> cherrot: 噢。。。原来你在外面玩乐。。。
<zenNamaste> cherrot: 赞.
<cherrot> jiero: 当然…不然怎么会把相机摔了
<gebjgd> jiero, 多了
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 收到了咩？ 手机客户端不太会用
<freeflying> zenNamaste: 今天10km用了58‘多点跑完
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  22:01
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  22:03
 * cherrot 魔都交通成本真心高啊…
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  22:09
<cherrot> 妈蛋  信号覆盖也太不连贯了
<cherrot> zenNamaste: 等我到酒店再说吧  地铁信号太差
<ccTLS> Hello everyone!I need some help.I was installed The Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 Beta 2,How to find out gnome version.thanks!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/31591.html 玩什么打水枪 : 孩子半岁的时侯,老婆让我陪她到影院看电影,没一会儿,老婆嚷着奶水多的胀着疼,我跟她说:反正没灯光你就挤挤吧！她听后照我说的做。。。 然后,前面的仁兄就叫了:看电影就看电影呗,还玩什么打水枪……
<ccTLS> :thanks My GNOME version is GNOME-shell 3.10.4 via command gonme-shell --version
<sasa> http://bbs.creditcard.com.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=54655&extra=&highlight=&page=1
<^k^> sasa: ⇪ 银行卡的所有权到底归谁？-招商银行信用卡-信用卡论坛 - 信用卡之窗_专业的信用卡门户网站_在线信用卡申请平台轻松办理信用卡
<cherrot> test
<^k^> cherrot:点点点.  23:21
<jusss> caleb-: zai ma
<imtxc> cherrot: 怎么了
<imtxc> cherrot: 你玩了一个周啊，够嗨，据说私拍了很多妹子的图，老实发我邮箱吧，手头有个多余的眼镜 lol  cc zenNamaste
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 宽带终于好了
<imtxc> zenNamaste: 我就周末用用，结果一到周末就这样子
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  00:32
<cherrot> imtxc: 点点点……
<imtxc> cherrot: 等套图呢
<cherrot> 给钱
<cherrot> 把相机跟我换吧
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  07:38
#ubuntu-cn 2014-04-13
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • TRUSTY TAHR 2014/04/12 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457794 --NO-INSTALL-RECOMMENDS UBUNTU-DESKTOP UPDATE UPGRADE FONTS-DROID POPPLE-DATA IBUS-QT4 IBUS-PINYIN FIREFOX FLASHPLUGIN-INSTALLER 统计信息: 发表于 由 liumengshang — 2014-04-13 7:27
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  08:32
<sennn> 上午好!
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • GCC 4.9 发布，众多新特性和改进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457795 来源:开源中国社区 GCC 4.9 发布了，这是一个全新版本，包含众多新特性、改进和 bug 修复。下载地址： http://gcc.gnu.org/mirrors.html 详细列表如下： 警告 移除 mudflap 运行时检查器，mudflap 选项保留，但没有
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Box 推出 Box Open Source 开源项目 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457796 Box今天推出了一项名为Box Open Source的新举措，面向开发者社区分享自主开发的开源工程工具。 13082631_wNaE.png 今天下午，Box在公司博客中公布了这个项目，该公司首席执行官亚伦·莱维（Aaron Levie）也发布
<sennn> ubuntu one要关闭了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • OpenSSL项目一年只获得2000美元捐款 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457797 全世界有无数公司依赖于开源加密库OpenSSL，其中不乏思科和雅虎这样的科技巨头。但如此重要的一个项目它每年获得的捐款却是少的可怜，连一名美国普通程序员的薪水都支付不起。OpenSSL软件基金
<^k^>  ─> 会董事长兼联合创始人Steve Marquess在邮件列表上透露， OpenSSL项目通常一年只收到2000美元捐款。本周公开的Heartbleed高危漏洞增加了OpenSSL的 …
<sennn> openssl  openbsd
<sennn> ......
<imtxc> zenNamas`: 兔子昨天出现了？我的网太爽了貌似给他说了一句话不知道有没有收到。。。
<imtxccccc> test
<^k^> imtxccccc:点点点.  09:20
<imtxccccc> ok
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助 求助 新手啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457799 在下面附件了，不会弄求大神，谢谢啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 yuyang1995211 — 2014-04-13 9:46
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于校内PT的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457801 话说我的学校有一帮学长搭了一个内网PT用来在学校内部分享资源，不走校外流量。原本宿舍使用路由器上网的。后来因为某种原因使用了交换机。 现在就无法连接PT了 。 一下是我们学校的PT使用说明： 论你宿舍能
<^k^>  ─> 不能上网，只要你买根网线，网线一头插墙上网口，一头插电脑，输入PT网址：pt.sdust.edu.cn 就可以使用PT了，无需向团委申请快通账号。 …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于校内PT的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457802 话说我的学校有一帮学长搭了一个内网PT用来在学校内部分享资源，不走校外流量。原本宿舍使用路由器上网的。后来因为某种原因改用了交换机。 现在就无法连接PT了 。 一下是我们学校的PT使用说明： 论你宿舍能
<^k^>  ─> 不能上网，只要你买根网线，网线一头插墙上网口，一头插电脑，输入PT网址：pt.sdust.edu.cn 就可以使用PT了，无需向团委申请快通账号。 …
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请教：win7下用virtualbox安装android 4.4 grub启动时加内核参数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457803 win7下用virtualbox安装android 4.4 grub启动时加内核参数，否则死机。 每次启动加参数很麻烦，能不能写入启动配置文件？ 但是没找到grub启动配置文件。 统计信息: 发表于 由 naoxi
<^k^>  ─> ong — 2014-04-13 10:41
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:59
<iLucky> test
<^k^> iLucky:点点点.  11:04
<zenNamas`> imtxc: ..
<castnime> iceplayer还有人维护吗？
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求大神。。chrome 如何配置flash 查了半天还是不会。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457805 如何求大神，火狐的flash在应用商店就可一安装，可是chromium的flash还是不会配置。。头疼 统计信息: 发表于 由 简简单单_o0 — 2014-04-13 13:45
<boy_China> 我想使用cut将|| Package: ./x/libXau-1.0.7-x86_64-1.txz 变为  x/libXau-1.0.7-x86_64-1.txz  。于是这么写  cut -b number- a .
<boy_China> 想问下，这个number应该是多少呢？
<boy_China> 我自己数了数是14个字符，但用14不行
<darkx> win ;8
<darkx> oops
<boy_China> 。。。
<jusss> 11个？
<boy_China> NO . The answer is 18 .
<jusss> 哦
<boy_China> 或许我粘贴的方式不对。漏掉些什么东西了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 将军为何挺马立枪 :     在很久很久以前,有一位能征善战的将军,每站必胜,但脾气暴躁需要发泄,每次出征回来都要找乐。话说这回征战回来,和一名绝色佳丽正在云雨当中,忽闻佳丽放了一个屁,就停了下来。佳丽问曰:"将军为何挺马立枪而不进乎?"答曰:"忽闻后方一声
<^k^>  ─> 炮响,恐有诈不敢进乎。"
<boy_China> ^k^  How old are you ？
<boy_China> :P
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 手机贴图的软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457807 URLy 支持一堆网站，帐号或者不需要帐号的。 可以方便其他的软件的使用，比如 HoloIRC / Xabber 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-04-13 16:07
<^{^> 大家好
<^k^> ^{^:点点点.  16:23
<^{^> 有什么比较好的vps
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 同一个c程序，windows编译运行比ubuntu快的多，大家有没有遇到这样的情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457808 写了一个蒙特卡洛算法的c程序，ubuntu12.04用gcc编译，运行时间5.2秒。同样的程序，同一台机子，windows7下用vc编译，运行时间3.0秒。试了好几次，时间基本上没
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ＱＣＡＤ 界面方块怎么解决啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457809 ＱＣＡＤ 界面方块怎么解决啊 ＱＣＡＤ 界面方块怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 xyq164288 — 2014-04-13 16:49
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 国内和国外看到人体照的不同反应 : 国内外人看到飘亮人体照的反应。国外:太神奇了,我都没有发现在光线的作用下我们的身体可以这么奇妙,即便是皱纹也显得那么有吸引力。国内:求套图。
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 急，FTP登录的问题，各位老大看看是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457812 建个FTP服务器，用的是vsftpd，根据配置文件如果要想匿名登录，相关的几个代码（其他就不写了），说明一下,因为是要实现匿名访问，所以local_enable=yes（本地用户相关的代码我已
<^k^>  ─> 经注释掉了) listen=YES anonymous_enable=YES anon_upload_enable=YES anon_mkdir_write_enable=YES connect_from_port_20=YES anon_root=/home/primary/FTP/public no_anon_password=YES …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MeaCu1pa> 。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装问题，实在无法自己解决了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457813 我是ubuntu业余爱好者，自己用u盘装ubuntu不下几十次了，很多问题都能自己解决，但这次出现问题搜索不到。 我的笔记本是uefi的，自带的win8，现在也是win8.1，u盘安装ubuntu能在uefi、security boot on下
<gebjgd> 人呢都
<gebjgd> knownbad, 老屁眼干嘛呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 难道要告别linux了吗？求助啊啊啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457814 最近要做TI的一些开发工作，但是板子上电后linux完全没有反应，木有驱动。。。 可是我又找不到linux的驱动，还登不上TI的官网，虚拟机下相应的开发软件都装好了，就是检测不到usb设备，无法将us
<^k^>  ─> b接口转到虚拟机下。 请问有没有解决方法啊？？？再解决不了我就要换windows了。好不容易配得很舒服的linux环境就这么没有了 统计信息: …
<wujie> 大家好哦
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  19:07
<October21> 星期天没人……
<wujie> 都去干嘛了
<wujie> time now
<wujie> time
<wujie> hi
<^k^> wujie:点点点.  19:10
<October21> 周末自然去潇洒了呗
<boy_China> 潇洒走一回？
<October21> 我没去……
<wujie> 为什么ubuntu的grub进不了win8
<wujie> 我的是GPT+UEFI
<boy_China> 话说IRC里是不是很多都是校友的啊？
<wujie> 不是啊
<wujie> 这个比qq群好玩多了
<October21> wujie: 这个你可以问问 zenNamas`
<boy_China> 但不能直接发图片，大段的代码还得另外找地方贴
<October21> 他之前一直在弄这个东西
<October21> boy_China: pastebin 很不错啊
<wujie> 发现opensusee的好的
<boy_China> October21 你跟zenNames 是校友？
<October21> 还可以语法高亮
<October21> 不是
<October21> 我是业余的linux用户
<wujie> XCHAT好像无法直接发图片啊
<wujie> 有么有那个可以的
<boy_China> IRC都不能直接发图片。
<boy_China> 可以上传图片的链接
<wujie> 为什么呢
<wujie> 是不是怕刷屏
<boy_China> 咱们现在也在刷屏啊 :P
<wujie> 呵呵
<wujie> 没图片的打
<boy_China> 个人考虑可能是服务器负载的问题
<wujie> 搞不过TX
<boy_China> 不过IRC好多都是英语。自己那水平，唉。。
<wujie> 这倒是
<nothinking> hello
<wujie> 国家不强大啊
<boy_China> TX？TX跟这个没法比
<nothinking> 我想问个问题 可以吗
<October21> 可以试试asci艺术
<October21> 也算是一种图片
<October21> 不过可能会被踢
<^k^> nothinking:点点点.  19:18
<wujie> 点点点。。。。。
<nothinking> 点点点  是啥意思
<wujie> 这个设定好暴力
<boy_China> ^K^ 是总管？
<wujie> 戳戳戳
<October21> 是机器人，但是有op
<^k^> boy_China, 如果是的话，我会非常惊讶。  19:19
<nothinking> 球i帮忙
<wujie> 是bot？
<nothinking> 求帮忙
<October21> boy_China: 直接聊，没隐私
<October21> wujie: 嗯
<wujie> 比siri还高级啊
<nothinking> 我在ubuntu下 编译 pigdin-lwqq 失败  能帮我看看吗
<boy_China> 这东西高级着。可惜搞不了
<boy_China> 身边的人大部分还是QQ，微信什么的
<wujie> 我都是 直接用源的
<October21> wujie: 它的回应是……
<nothinking> 我添加源了 但是找不到
<boy_China> 贴你的log或者截图吧。估计有高手隐着
<wujie> pigdin-lwqq 失败
<wujie> 好吧
<wujie> 我的成功了
<October21> nothinking: http://code.bulix.org
<^k^> October21: ⇪ We'll be back soon!
<imtxc> nothinking: 1、有ppa， 2、编译出来你也没法用。。
<nothinking> Bulix.org services are currently down for maintenance. We'll be back as soon as possible!
<alvin_rx1> Title: We'll be back soon! (@ Bulix.org)
<nothinking> 悲催了
<October21> 你需要别人帮忙就贴一下
<boy_China> 预测log为比较长。。
<nothinking> -- checking for module 'lwqq>=0.2.4'
<nothinking> --   package 'lwqq>=0.2.4' not found
<nothinking> 出问题的 估计是这
<October21> nothinking: 不要直接贴，不然被 ^k^ 踢了
<nothinking> 那怎么弄？
<boy_China> 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org
<boy_China> 发到这里，然后贴最后的链接
<nothinking> 这个地址停止服务了
<wujie> http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_258777895617429506.htm
<^k^> wujie: ⇪ 金山快盘网页版快盘_金山快盘官方网站
<wujie> http://www.kuaipan.cn/file/id_258777895617429505.htm
<^k^> wujie: ⇪ 金山快盘网页版快盘_金山快盘官方网站
<wujie> 下这个qq
<nothinking> 不要wine
<nothinking> 就想用 pigdin
<boy_China> 你直接不用QQ多好 :P
<October21> nothinking: paste.ubuntu.com
<wujie> 两个都下 pidgin太寒酸了
<alvin_rx1> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<nothinking> 腾讯 为什么不开发 linux的》
<wujie> yy不也是
<boy_China> 没用户群吧
<wujie> 是啊，而且不需要啊。。。
<October21> nothinking: 没需求
<wujie> 高手们都自己编译好的
<boy_China> 自己编译？哪里搞的到源码啊
<zenNamas`> 刚吃完回来
<nothinking> 有需求啊  我就是需求 和
<boy_China> 虽然我菜鸟一个
<zenNamas`> 有人@我?
<nothinking> 话说 谁帮我看下那个lwqq的编译
<October21> zenNamas`: 有人折腾uefi
<boy_China> 刚刚有人用ubuntu的grub进不去win8了
<October21> 所以我让他来问问你
<zenNamas`> wujie: 噗, 你都uefi了,  还用grub... 你都进入grub了, 就不需要关心是不是efi了...
<zenNamas`> wujie: 只要efi boot manager启动了grub
<wujie> 没成功啊
<zenNamas`> wujie: 剩下的事情就跟efi没关系了, 是grub跟你win8交互的事情了.
<boy_China> 瘟吧
<zenNamas`> wujie: 没成功, 但是极大可能不是efi的问题.
<nothinking> 哪里还能贴代码 分享
<zenNamas`> October21: :-)
<gebjgd> 还用什么win8
<gebjgd> 打出去
<zenNamas`> nothinking: /topic
<zenNamas`> gebjgd: 好久不见 :-)
<gebjgd> jiero, 何况还有模拟器可以玩
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, 出差了 没时间上irc
<boy_China> zenNamas` topic上的贴代码的地址暂时没法用了
<zenNamas`> boy_China: 哦, 谢谢.
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 那就换一个,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<October21> zenNamas`: 没出去玩
<zenNamas`> October21: 没, 跟家睡觉.
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 不瘦王  no thin king
 * zenNamas` 完了, 我这给人起外号的好习惯又开始蠢蠢欲动了
<nothinking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244081/  可以不
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, 继续
<October21> 我现在是没地方玩，我实习的地方它偏僻了
<gebjgd> nothinking, 蛋疼？
<zenNamas`> October21: 在哪儿实习呢?
<nothinking> 我这个代码贴的对不
<gebjgd> nothinking, 明明有bin
<boy_China> nothinking 貌似少了lwqq这个包
<nothinking> 我找不到这个包啊
<zenNamas`> s/貌似/就是/
<nothinking> 我也看 好像是这个包缺失
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 编译去呀
<October21> zenNamas`: 广东清远
<nothinking> 去哪编译  源码在哪
<zenNamas`> October21: 哦, 环境不错的地方
<zenNamas`> happyaron: 快蓉, 贵C怎么只跟搜狗合作? 去找企鹅来做qq for linux嘛
<boy_China> 要是有现成的包，还是少编译。你可能会出好多问题
<nothinking> 这个要怎么弄？
<helloworld> 多喝点
<October21> 现在是打旅游，但这边是陶瓷工业，粉尘大
<nothinking> 求教 这个问题怎么解决呢？
<gebjgd> October21, 尘肺？
<gebjgd> nothinking, 不需要解决
<zenNamas`> nothinking: <zenNamas`> nothinking: 编译去呀
<nothinking> 不解决 编译不了啊
<gebjgd> nothinking, 直接从包管理器找
<gebjgd> nothinking, 为什么要编译
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 先编译lwqq
<gebjgd> nothinking, 你蛋疼？
<nothinking> 我是新手 有点听不懂  呵呵
<nothinking> 包管理器在哪
<gebjgd> nothinking, 你猜
<October21> apt
<zenNamas`> nothinking: apt-get 就是包管理器
<nothinking> https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq   这里面？
<^k^> ⇪ t: xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq · GitHub
<boy_China> nothinking 或者你直接给开发者发邮件问问
<nothinking> 麻烦大家了
<zenNamas`> 发毛邮件...
<gebjgd> 笑抽了
<boy_China> 谁开发的，谁最清楚了
<October21> nothinking: 你看下依赖嘛
<zenNamas`> gebjgd: 我都笑了
<zenNamas`> gebjgd: 劳资笑点这么高
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, 不能不笑
 * zenNamas` 不过话说回来, 我当年还在irc找yuking说fcitx的bug呢, 到现在也没修复
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, 什么bug
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, fcitx应该不归他了  那个糊涂人
<zenNamas`> gebjgd: 打字打快了, 有些字母不会被fcitx捕获, 直接输出出去了
<boy_China> 至少fcitx现在的作者，挺不错
<zenNamas`> boy_China: 不是吧.
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, 不会吧
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, 我从来没遇到过
<boy_China> 以前编译的时候，有问题，给他发邮件，都给回复了
<October21> 我上次被他鄙视了
<zenNamas`> gebjgd: 会, 我用ubuntu和arch都遇到过
<zenNamas`> October21: 被谁?
<October21> cssplay啊
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, 你打字速度有多快？
<zenNamas`> October21: 哦...
<gebjgd> zenNamas`, 在这2个系统上我从来没有遇到过
<zenNamas`> gebjgd: 不知道, 不算快吧我..
<zenNamas`> gebjgd: 懒得管了
<nothinking> apt-get 里面没有 lwqq
<October21> nothinking: ppa
<October21> nothinking: 你需要看看 lwqq 的依赖
<October21> 不然你连依赖的库一起编译
<zenNamas`> nothinking: ppa吧还是
<nothinking> ppa 我添加了
<nothinking> 但是也没有 lwqq
<zenNamas`> lainme: 乃贡献lwqq了, 膜拜
<October21> 还是找ppa吧，省事，等你熟了在自己编译。
<nothinking> http://ppa.launchpad.net/lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu   ppa地址
<October21> sudo apt-get update
<October21> 你添加之后有操作这个没
<^k^> ⇪ t: Index of /lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 得嘞, 我编译一个看看
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 看看是啥问题
<nothinking> 真是太感谢了
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 哦, 还不行, 我没pidgin
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 这货估计得依赖pidgin...
<jiero> gebjgd: 模拟器如果玩，确实是。
<nothinking> sudo  apt-get install  pidgin
<nothinking> 更新了
<zenNamas`> pidgin依赖一堆gtk的sb库
<zenNamas`> nnnd
<zenNamas`> 真难
<nothinking> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=447951
 * jiero 膜拜 lainme
<^k^> ⇪ ti: debian编译pidgin-lwqq错误 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: Doucr
<nothinking> 我是按 4楼的方式装的
<jiero> October21: 同被 csslayer 鄙视了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 所以啊
<boy_China> 你们在ubuntu下用wine QQ ？
<gebjgd> boy_China, webqq
<October21> jiero: 怎么回事呢？
<gebjgd> jiero, 200欧元还是很值得的
<boy_China> nothinking 要不你试试webqq好了
<zenNamas`> boy_China: 不用qq了, 多年就不用了
<nothinking> 一直开个浏览器 不爽
<zenNamas`> gebjgd: 忍不住了, 今天肺不舒服, 结果还总是笑
<boy_China> zenNamas` 这个最彻底
<October21> 不开浏览器，你上网做了什么呢？
<jiero> zenNamas`: 今天当伴郎，纯粹失败。
<nothinking> 装lwqq 也是学学编译啥的 呵呵
<zenNamas`> jiero: 怎么了? 你这么帅, 找你当伴郎, 不好.
<nothinking> 总之是好奇惹得祸
<October21> 谁的伴郎？
<October21> nothinking: 你可以去看看编译的教程
<nothinking> 怎么@某个人
<jiero> zenNamas` cuihao  caleb-  imtxc  gebjgd happyaron  帮我想，怎么想出一个理由可以阻止父母的朋友做婚介。
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 有两个软件,  1. lwqq  2. pidgin-lwqq
<October21> nothinking: 虽然有源码，但是也不是人人都能编译出来的
<nothinking> #zenNamas  能行吗
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 你要先安装lwqq
<October21> nothinking: 依赖是个大问题
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 然后安装 pidgin-lwqq
<boy_China> say  or msg
<nothinking> lwqq怎么安装
<caleb-> jiero: 做婚介有啥不好？
<jiero> October21:  我提出奇怪的 输入法横排需要排列
<cuihao> jiero, 做婚介有啥不好？
<zenNamas`> nothinking: lwqq是整个模拟的qq协议, pidgin-lwqq是用lwqq给pidgin的plugin
<nothinking> lwqq怎么装
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 编译安装: https://github.com/xiehuc/lwqq
<^k^> ⇪ t: xiehuc/lwqq · GitHub
<caleb-> jiero: 11区的婚介行业挺火的
<October21> jiero: 怎么排列？
<October21> jiero: 有词频吧？
<jiero> October21:  横排时候 输入序号放在 候选词后面。
<nothinking> 我编译下 lwqq试试
<October21> 这个问题好怪哦
<boy_China> 为什么不是前面？
<jiero> caleb- cuihao  我想要知道如何阻止别人给我介绍女朋友
<October21> 怎么添加ppa
<October21> jiero: 你看破红尘了
<cuihao> O
<nothinking> 话说这 lwqq要怎么比那一
<caleb-> jiero: 掰弯呗~
<nothinking> 编译
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 你什么都不会为什么要自己编译????
<October21> nothinking: 看wiki
<nothinking> 也没个说明啥的 呵呵
<October21> nothinking: readme？
<October21> nothinking: /src/doc
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 如果你觉得这个东西对你来说不友好, 说明他不是为你准备的, 乖乖用ppa吧.
<nothinking> 没有readme
<October21> 你学要知道怎么使用ppa了
<October21> 这个很适合你，除了速度有点慢
<October21> 或者一个浏览器也足够了
<zenNamas`> October21: 浏览器那个, 经常丢消息, 你不觉得吗?
<October21> 使用ubuntu的话，可以将王也当作一个webapp
<October21> s/王也/网页
<October21> zenNamas`: 我也很少用
<zenNamas`> 之前efi那个问题呢?
<zenNamas`> 怎么跑了?
<October21> webapp法有提供一个notifiy,可以弹出消息
<zenNamas`> October21: 对, 可以.
<zenNamas`> s/fiy/fy/
<October21> 这种也掉消息提示吗？
<nothinking> 好像安装好了
<zenNamas`> October21: 就是, 根本收不到, 或者我这边显示发出了, 但是对方收不到
<October21> 那是webqq的问题吗？
<zenNamas`> 我觉得是吧?
<zenNamas`> 我用的firefox....
<zenNamas`> 谁知道, 也许是因为我脑残...
<October21> zenNamas`: 哥哥我，很菜……
<zenNamas`> October21: 你怎么突然蹦出这么一句...
<zenNamas`> ..
<zenNamas`> October21: 对了, 刚还想问你, 怎么不来搞it呀?
<October21> 我打错了
<October21> 用screen插件，出了点问题
<nothinking> 貌似 没找到 webqq协议
<October21> zenNamas`: 我刚才就想说我是菜鸟
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 1. 你做了什么, 2. 你怎么认为你安装上了
<October21> 我还打错了字
<zenNamas`> October21: 突然蹦出一句, 我以为你被什么粽子附体了... 灵异事件  :-/
<October21> zenNamas`: 你这样问我问题，我很紧张
<nothinking> 我去贴代码
<October21> zenNamas`: 我只是有点折腾的经历而已，搞IT也是有门槛的嘛
<nothinking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244201/  有点长
<October21> zenNamas`: 我现在打算去做瓷砖了
<zenNamas`> October21: 恩, 看你喜好.
<October21> z
<October21> z
<October21> zenNamas`: 我也就业余玩下计算机
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 没错.
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
<nothinking> 至少没报错
<zenNamas`> October21: 那该玩游戏呀! 我要是有时间, 我就想玩游戏..
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 然后你重启pidgin了嘛? 发现还是没有qq协议?
<nothinking> 看不到webqq  那个协议
<nothinking> 重启了
<October21> 我基本很少玩，一般就是浏览网页看看科技类的新闻
<caleb-> jiero: 不结婚就不结婚呗，单身也不错
<caleb-> 这世道，我觉得结婚弊多于利
<zenNamas`> nothinking: find /usr -name "lwqq*"
<zenNamas`> 应该在一个叫purple的目录里面有个.so文件才对
<nothinking> 没这个东西
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 那你呼叫妹子, lainme
<nothinking> 谢谢你了  我出去下 回来继续研究
<zenNamas`> nothinking: 这个ppa是 lainme 维护的
<October21> nothinking: /usr/lib/purple-2/libwebqq.so
<October21> zenNamas`: 那来的妹子？
<zenNamas`> October21: lainme 是妹子来的呀...
<zenNamas`> October21: 咱频道的两个妹子, 都是大牛来的
<nothinking> 这个so找不到
<October21> 什么来历？
<boy_China> lainme,也在这里啊
<October21> 何方神圣？
<nothinking> zennamas  我刚才编译安装的过程没有错吧
<October21> nothinking: 我不是给了个地址吗？
<boy_China> 不知道是不是本尊
<imwithye> lainme.com是她blog么
<alvin_rx1> Title: start [Lainme's Blog] (@ lainme.com)
<imwithye> 膜拜
<nothinking> 什么地址
<jiero> October21:  很菜
<jiero> October21: 喝水
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 安装不了MYSQL 是怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457815 ubuntu server 12.04.2 下安装MYSQL sudo apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client 提示:E:Ubable to locate package mydql-server E:Ubable to locate package mydql-client 换了个源后还是老样子.. 源是网易的.. 求高手指点!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 fir
<^k^>  ─> lszhou — 2014-04-13 20:05
<October21> jiero: 怎么喝？
<October21> nothinking: /usr/lib/purple-2/
<October21> 这个在你的安装过程中有啊
<October21> nothinking: 你是未来的程序员吗？
<October21> 去网吧……
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHu6ISlFvAAElem1tyyEAAMZFAIWl_YAASWS269.jpg 都说漂亮mm喜欢有车的男人,可是我今天开着车去见mm,为什么mm都不理我了?
<ToaNii> 有没有什么办法让ibus默认就启动中文输入法？
<abc_> ToaNii: 在添加输入法那一栏中把拼音移到最顶上
<abc_> > joke
 * ToaNii 的列表里只有汉语-pinyin一个
<^k^> abc_: http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2nCOIJkK3AADR9R81tpMAALrEABtlw8AANIN034.jpg 谁最惨
<abc_> ToaNii: 额。。截个图吧。。
<ToaNii> 图贴哪里...迄今不会在IRC上发图
<October21> 就像xx输入法，一开机就跳出来？
<ToaNii> 反正就是每次要输入中文的时候都要先用快捷键打开ibus
<abc_> ToaNii:  分享图片 http://imagebin.org
<^k^> abc_: ⇪ Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
<ToaNii> 然后切换中文
<ToaNii> ==
<nothinking> 我的问题还没搞定
<ToaNii> abc_: http://imagebin.org/305323
<nothinking> @lainme
<ToaNii> http://imagebin.org/305324
<nothinking> 这个怎么@特定的人
<abc_> ToaNii: 难道。。这。。让我想想
<abc_> 好久不用了
<ToaNii> abc_每次就是先用快捷键打开ibus然后切换，要两次
<ToaNii> nothinking:直接打昵称就行
<abc_> ToaNii: 依稀记得ubuntu里面有一个启动软件，里面是开机启动的应用程序，把ibus填进去试试
<October21> nothinking: 输入别人的nick
<October21> nothinking: test
<nothinking> 为什么新立得  里面看不到lwqq的依赖
<nothinking> October21 不性啊
<October21> 等会，我吃完水果
<ToaNii> abc_有命令行的么？这样我可以直接用rc.local
<October21> nothinking: 你输入别人nick时，可以用tab补全
<nothinking> October21:   OKL哦
<October21> nothinking: 你编译的程序需要你自己维护，包管理自然管理不了啦
<October21> 不过使用ppa，好像就可以，也可以解决依赖
<nothinking> 我还以为编译安装以后  新立得 就可以看到
<abc_> ToaNii: sorry ,i dont know.. http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/60ccbceb03af4364cab197a7.html
<^k^> ⇪ t: ubuntu ibus设置开机启动_百度经验
<nothinking> 还有就是编译过以后  还能不能重新执行编译命令？
<nothinking> 是不是不可以了
<October21> 编译的都要自己维护，安装卸载，自己动手了
<ToaNii> abc_好吧，我再看看吧，谢谢
<October21> nothinking: 可以啊
<abc_> ToaNii: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2780718 看四楼
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ibus开机不启动 求助！！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: wyq1973
<October21> abc_: 你还在啊
<October21> 周末休息？
<nothinking> E: 未发现软件包 pidgin-lwqq
<nothinking> 哪有pidgin-lwqq的  ppa啊
<October21> ä½ 
<October21> 用的什么管理工具？
<ToaNii> abc_:恩，谢谢!
<nothinking> 我？
<October21> 嗯
<nothinking> 我没用管理工具啊
<October21> 直接apt-get install？
<nothinking> 我添加的官方的ppa
<nothinking> 是啊
<October21> sudo apt-get install pidgin-lwqq
<October21> n
<October21> nothinking: 你知道怎么添加ppa吗？
<nothinking> 知道
<October21> 添加ppa后需要sudo apt-get update更新
<October21> 你有这样做吗？
<nothinking> 更新了
<abc_> October21: 额。。延迟好高。。休息一会而
<October21> 那怎么找不到了呢？
<October21> abc_: 怎么了？
<abc_> October21: ？刚才不是@了我一下吗？
<October21> 嗯
<abc_> 延迟高，刚看见。。
<abc_> 刚才30s
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: [足球]出乎意料 : 1952年在巴西身皮特鲁举行了一场足球赛,客队中锋一个漂亮的远射,巴西守门员匆忙中一跤摔倒,球正要滚入大门之际,"砰"地一声球爆破了。当时有人问裁判:"如何判?"裁判耸动着双肩,半天才说一句──"出乎意料"。
<October21> 哦，这种也是@吗？我觉得nick被提到也会有提示啊
<nothinking> 这个lwqq真不好折腾啊
<nothinking> 有人用pigdin-lwqq吗？
<October21> nothinking: 你下次重启在看看吧
<October21> abc_: 问你个问题
<abc_> October21: 恩
<October21> a				
<abc_> =_= 这是啥？
<October21> reaver攻击除了要开wps外还有什么条件啊
<October21> 今天我的screen插件有点故障
<abc_> 还需要mac changer
<abc_> 防止对方开启mac过滤
<October21> 我最近一次是99了，但是无法继续了
<abc_> 破解握手包？
<nothinking> 电脑重启了  也没看到webqq的协议
<abc_> 。。。
<October21> abc_: reaver
<October21> nothinking: 你再用 apt-cache search pigdin-lwqq
<October21> abc_: 为什么看到为什么
<October21> abc_: 为什么看到使用了wps取无法使用reaver？
<abc_> October21: 这是当初我看的步骤  http://www.2cto.com/Article/201302/189052.html
<^k^> abc_: ⇪ 无线wifi破解之在开启WPS下使用reaver破解 - 网络安全 - 红黑联盟
<October21> n		n
<abc_> 一次成功
<October21> 
<abc_> 为什么总是出现 
<October21> 插件出问题了
<abc_> October21: 会不会是路由器死机了
<October21> 不会吧
<abc_> 所以99的时候卡住
<abc_> 很有可能
<October21> 攻击速度很慢啊
<^k^> 新 个人配置文件存放点 • 备份分区表 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457816 Code: gdisk /dev/sda -l Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT. Disk /dev/sda: 976773168 sectors, 465.8 GiB Logical sector size: 512 bytes Disk identifier (GUID): 799DCAB1-D37A-422B-A3D2-5904691CE473 Partition table holds up to 128 entries First usable sector is 34, la
<^k^>  ─> st usable sector is 976773134 Partitions will be aligned on 2048-sector boundaries Total free space is 4077 sectors (2.0 MiB) Number Start (sector) End (sector) Size Code Name 1 204 …
<nothinking> lainme:  在吗
<abc_> October21: 也可能是qss关闭了
<October21> abc_: 现在我一般用 wifite 这个工具，集成的脚本
<abc_> October21: TP系列只要开启mac过滤就会关闭qss
<abc_> October21: 这个好像听说过
<abc_> October21: 你是用reaver破解路由的pin吗？如果是看这句 PIN破密对信号要求极为严格，如果信号稍差，可能导致破密进度变慢或者路由死锁等（重 复同一个PIN码 或 timeout）。AP关闭了WPS、或者没有QSS滴，会出现 WARNING: Failed to associate with XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX (ESSID: XXXX)
<nothinking> lainme:  大牛牛
<October21> 嗯
<nothinking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244737/
<nothinking> 这个编译过程好像有问题
<October21> nothinking: 你有过编程的经验吗？
<nothinking> 没有啊
<October21> 那个错误可以忽略吧
<nothinking> 那为什么就没那个协议呢
<October21> 那你有过linux系统的学习经历吗？
<nothinking> 没
<October21> 那我建议你还是使用ppa
<October21> 看一下ppa的使用教程，然后安装之
<nothinking> 我添加了PPA了  但是显示找不到pigdin-lwqq
<October21> 现在你也没什么头绪，就用ppa吧
<nothinking> October21:   你QQ怎么解决
<October21> nothinking: 我没在电脑上用，我也很少用啊
<nothinking> 你用的什么操作系统
<October21> nothinking: 你现在按我说的看看
<nothinking> 怎么弄
<October21> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<October21> 看看有没有lainme-pidgin-lwqq-precise.list这个文件？
<nothinking> 没
<October21> 那你添加ppa没成功啊
<nothinking> 你告诉我下添加的命令
<nothinking> 不能发图  能发图 你给你看看源那里
<October21> http://ppa.launchpad.net/lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu
<^k^> ⇪ t: Index of /lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu
<nothinking> 添加PPa的命令是什么
<nothinking> ？
<ToaNii> nothinking: 你上lwqq的Github，wiki里都有。
<ToaNii> nothinking:https://github.com/xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq/wiki/Install-On-Linux
<^k^> ⇪ t: Install On Linux · xiehuc/pidgin-lwqq Wiki · GitHub
<nothinking> 我那个 software&updates 里面 其他软件里面就有个这个ppa啊
<nothinking> 这个我真添加了  我按这两条命令走的  网速慢 就没成功能
<nothinking> 为什么  就没成功呢
<ToaNii> 你apt-get update了没有
<October21> 我不记得了，我现在用debian
<nothinking> 更新了
<ToaNii> 然后apt-cache search lwqq看看有没有
<nothinking> 没有
<ToaNii> 你倒是不如直接把源码下载下来编译
<ToaNii> lwqq编译挺快的
<nothinking> 我编译过了
<nothinking> 也安装了 问题还是没出来那个协议
<October21> 你自己搜一下。我真的不记得了
<October21> test
<ToaNii> 你是不是少支持包没装
<^k^> October21:点点点.  22:18
<ToaNii> 那些依赖都装了么？
<nothinking> 都撞了
<ToaNii> 尤其是那些库
<October21> nothinking: 不好意思掉线了……
<nothinking> 不应该啊  为什么我添加了ppa   然后用apt-get 直接安装 pigdin-lwqq提示找不到
<ToaNii> 你再添加一下？你用的什么名令？
<nothinking> 就是$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lainme/pidgin-lwqq $ sudo apt-get update
<October21> nothinking: 我叫你查的那个文件有没？
<nothinking> 没有啊
<October21> apt-cache search pigdin-lwqq
<nothinking> 没有
<ToaNii> 你系统什么版本的？
<nothinking> ubuntu 13.04
<ToaNii> .....13.04的那个名字叫啥来着？
<nothinking> 啥？
<ToaNii> nothinking:https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/pidgin-lwqq
<^k^> ToaNii: ⇪ Launchpad
<ToaNii> 你到上面选择一个版本然后手动添加吧
<thackeray> q
<ToaNii> 应该兼容的
<nothinking> 这又是什么。。。看不懂了
<thackeray> awesome li yong bu liao zhong wen shu ru fa..
<alvin_rx1> thackeray: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *aGVk-?*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<nothinking> ToaNii:   在哪选择版本啊
<ToaNii> 稍等
<ToaNii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244844/
<ToaNii> 你把这两行
<ToaNii> 贴进 /etc/apt/sources.list
<ToaNii> 然后update试试
<ToaNii> 应该兼容的
<nothinking> 那个文件怎么修改？
<ToaNii> 用nano或者vi
<ToaNii> 都可以
<nothinking> 随便找个位置贴？
<nothinking> 还是末尾
<ToaNii> 对，你文件里应该还有其他内容，反正不贴在一行就行
<ToaNii> 为了好看你就贴末尾吧
<ToaNii> 都一样
<nothinking> vi 换行是啥？
<ToaNii> 按enter
<ToaNii> vi要先按i进入输入模式
<nothinking> gedit好一点
<ToaNii> 、都可以
<ToaNii> 文本编辑器就行
<nothinking> 添加  update 了 然后呢
<October21> 不理解这个ppa怎么没添加成功
<October21> apt-get install
<ToaNii> October21没有支持他系统板本的
<ToaNii> 版本
<nothinking> 不行 还是未发现软件包  pigdin-lwqq
<ToaNii> 你保存然后apt-get update了么？
<nothinking> 真是奇怪了
<nothinking> update了
<ToaNii> 执行到刚刚添加的那个地址写的是什么？
<nothinking> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244880/
<nothinking> 彻底无语了
<nothinking> ToaNii:  知道怎么情况吗
<ToaNii> 那你编译安装的时候啥结果？
<ToaNii> 没看出来啥问题
<nothinking> 编译安装都过了  但是pigdin 里面就是没有webqq这个协议
<ToaNii> 你电脑里不会有好几个pidgin吧
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  22:38
<October21> nothinking: 你确定ppa添加成功了
<ToaNii> nothinking:你/etc/apt/sources.list.d 里面啥内容？
<October21> 在添加时，有确认yes吗？
<ToaNii> October21:他输update出里面有...
<nothinking> 就一个啊
<October21> ToaNii: 什么东西？
 * cherrot 兴冲冲打开电脑 原来14.04 17号才发布哇
<ToaNii> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7244880/
<ToaNii> October21:ppa没有给13.04的，加了12.04的。输出里面有..
<nothinking> 为什么 apt-get install 找不到呢
<ToaNii> 你/etc/apt/sources.list.d啥内容，贴出来？
<October21> 因为你的没有添加成功，或者那个ppa有问题
<nothinking> 那个是目录
<nothinking> 编辑不了啊
<October21> nothinking: 赶快贴！
<nothinking> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nothinking> 提示是什么目录
<ToaNii> 有哪几个文件夹？
<October21> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ > out.txt
<nothinking> lainme-pidgin-lwqq-raring.list
<nothinking> lainme-pidgin-lwqq-raring.list.save
<nothinking> 里面就这
<ToaNii> 刚刚那个precise的没加进去
<ToaNii> lwqq没有给raring的
<nothinking> precise 是什么
<ToaNii> precise是ubuntu 12.04
<October21> 贴出 out.txt
<nothinking> 我贴出来了
<nothinking> 就两行
<nothinking> raring 又是啥
<October21> 贴下 lainme-pidgin-lwqq-raring.list
<October21> 13.04的开发代号
<ToaNii> raring是你用的13.04
<nothinking> 你那个文件要怎么贴
<October21> cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/lainme-pidgin-lwqq-raring.list
<nothinking> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu raring main
<nothinking> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu raring main
<^k^> ⇪ t: Index of /lainme/pidgin-lwqq/ubuntu
<nothinking> 就这两行
<ToaNii> 这个ppa没有给raring的...
<October21> 其实你在新力得里可以看看有什么添加了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Evernote（印象笔记）开源客户端Nixnote2 beta版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457817 2014年4月7日，Nixnote2 beta版终于发布了。 不仅支持Evernote国际版，而且支持中国版的印象笔记。 使用印象笔记需要： File-Add Another User，键入任意用户名，然后在“Server”下拉菜单下选择
<^k^>  ─> “Yinxiang Biji”。 File，选中上一步中的用户名。 点击Sync登录印象笔记授权即可。 现在的Bug是，容易假死！ 下载地址 https://sourceforge.net/ …
<nothinking> http://www.tuicool.com/articles/YvMFNf
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu 13.04 解决 QQ 问题：pidgin-lwqq - JMJST - 推酷
<nothinking> 为什么这些人 能搞定呢
<nothinking> ToaNii:   这是什么情况啊
<nothinking> October21:   你知道吗
<October22> nothinking: 你下次问下lainme，这个ppa支持13.04吗？
<nothinking> 刚才那个帖子  不是也是这么弄的吗
<nothinking> lainme:   在马
<October22> 不行就开浏览器用webqq呗
<ToaNii> ....你电脑32位的还是64位的？
<nothinking> 64
<ToaNii> https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/pidgin-lwqq/+files/pidgin-lwqq_0.2-d%2Bgit201403112114.6edb536-1%7Elainme%7Eprecise_amd64.deb
<^k^> ToaNii: ⇪ Launchpad
<ToaNii> 装这个试试？
<ToaNii> 直接用这个deb装
<nothinking> 这个怎么安装啊
<nothinking> deb怎么安装
<October22> double click
<ToaNii> 双击或者命令行dpkg -i ***.deb
<ToaNii> ***.deb 是你这个deb的位置
<gebjgd> 我一觉醒来你们还在弄lwqq
<gebjgd> 真蛋疼
<ToaNii> gebjgd lwqq一直很蛋疼
<October22> 我没用qq……
<nothinking> 直接双击就可以啊 呵呵 比较简单
<ToaNii> 不知道作者在不在这里
<cherrot> ToaNii, 是个什么东东？
<nothinking> 提示错误
<October22> ？
<nothinking> 没有安装成功
<ToaNii> cherrot: pidgin的qq插件
<nothinking> ToaNii:  没安装成功呢
<ToaNii> 那再换一个
<ToaNii> https://launchpad.net/~lainme/+archive/pidgin-lwqq/+files/pidgin-lwqq_0.2-d%2Bgit201403112114.6edb536-1%7Elainme%7Esaucy_amd64.deb
<gebjgd> ToaNii, October21 蛋疼
<cherrot> ToaNii, 哦 基于webQQ的
<ToaNii> 提示什么错误？
<ToaNii> nothinking:没成功提示什么？
<ToaNii> lwqq装上了还偶尔有各种问题,,,
<nothinking> pigdin plugin for qq protocol support it's based on the lwqq library which uses the webqq
<gebjgd> 不过qq确实是好东西
<gebjgd> 没有qq 我和我老婆就不会认识
<ToaNii> nothinking:就提示这个？
<nothinking> this package contains the protocol p;ugin for libpurple and icons
<nothinking> 两个都提示这两行
<nothinking> 明天还上班 我先睡了  完了再折腾  谢谢大家啊
<ToaNii> 没了？
<nothinking> 晚安
<nothinking> 没了
<ToaNii> 那你用dpkg -i 装吧
<ToaNii> 还不行我就救不了你了
<ToaNii> .................................................................................................
<ToaNii> 。。。。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> 都上班的人了
<gebjgd> 还这么笨
<October22> 我也要上班……
<ToaNii> 我基本语塞..
<October22> 还要写周总结……
<gebjgd> ToaNii, 语塞不怕  就是菊塞
<gebjgd> ToaNii, 语塞不怕  就怕菊塞
<gebjgd> October21, 对了 你要去什么公司啊
<ioio> test
<^k^> ioio:点点点.  23:20
<hoxily> ioio: 晚上好
<ioio> hoxily: 您好
<gebjgd> ioio, hoxily 还不睡觉？
<ioio> gebjgd: 在看书。。。
<gebjgd> ioio, 注意身体
<ioio> gebjgd: 施主慈悲
<gebjgd> ioio, 撸1管
<ioio> gebjgd: 留给老婆吧
<gebjgd> ioio, 不怕  这叫锻炼
<cherrot> imtxc, 后悔交给官方修了。。
<ioio> gebjgd: 火力旺啊
<gebjgd> ioio, 你的ß
<gebjgd> ioio, 我的已经刚才午睡的时候给老婆了
<ioio> gebjgd: 你在哪儿，怎么刚刚午睡
<imwithye> ／exit
<imwithye> /j batty
<imwithye>  
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4402.html 先见之明 :     小约翰对他的同学说:"我妈真有先见之明呀!她说今天会下雨,叫我带上伞,你瞧,果然下雨了!"同学说:"我妈更有先见!她说:"反正小约翰会带伞的,你就同他共伞吧!"
<abc_> > joke
<^k^> abc_: 铁齿铜牙 :     酒店里。一位先生的夫人愤怒地高声朝他骂道:"你是这个世界上最卑鄙的人！ "听了这话,店里所有的人都非常吃惊地看着他们,尤其是那位先生。 在这危机的时刻,先生高声地对夫人说:"你骂他骂得太好了！你还骂了他一些什么话?"
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • linux编程 怎么入门，新手有3个问题。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=457823 需要那些基础？ 我从ubuntu入手的，对linux系统还不是很习惯额。。。 用什么语言？ 我对c++了解一点 用什么编译器开发？ 听说过g++，不知道咋样，我最怕那些找不到参看源码的编译器
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-06
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 办公室电脑休眠了就不能被ssh连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469304 办公室的ubuntu电脑,在开机有人操作的情况下,可以从另外的笔记本上ssh连接 可是一旦ubuntu长时间不动,就是多少分钟后,自动休眠(黑屏)之后,我的笔记本就连不上了 当然,这时候再登陆ubuntu,笔记本就
<^k^>  ─> 又能ssh连上了 请问这个问题怎么解决? 我估计是不是我之前把哪里的默认设置给改了? …
<arinya> 原来在pidgin中可以用telegram……
<arinya> 避免了其现有客户端无法输入中文的问题
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:32
<jusss> 火车上，联通果然能上网
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 更新失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469317 W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ... 4/Packages Hash Sum mismatch , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ... 6/Packages Hash Sum mismatch , W:Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/comme ... 4/Packages HttpError4
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 1404版本支持4k分辨率吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469320 手里有一个4k本子，不知道ubuntu能否支持啊？担心字体超级小，或者有毛刺。。。提前问一下，谢谢 zz: lcdxiangzi — 2015-04-06 10:42
<arinya> 感觉linux用户买本子就是麻烦
<arinya> 有些预装linux的其实支持也很一般
<sensen> hi
<^k^> sensen:点点点.  10:56
<sensen> 哈好
<woju> 哈罗
<woju> happyaron: 龙哥，在吗？
<woju> 有人吗？
<^k^> woju:点点点.  11:40
<woju> 嘿！
<woju> 我是太监！
<woju> 再没人说话，我要脱裤子了
<SouppuoS> woju: 替你捧个场
<woju> SouppuoS: 谢谢！
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 搭建Lamp环境后打不开php文档 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469322 错误一直是 Not Found The request URL /phptest.php(我的测试文档) was not found on this server. 请教大神搭救。已经俩个礼拜了服务器还没搭建好。下周老师就要要了。 zz: pingLee — 2015-04-06 11:37
<GODDOG> anyone?
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 升级到15.04后不能注销，有没有解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469323 点击注销后卡在黑屏界面，无法回到登录界面，不知道卡在什么进程上。 zz: fuhuizn — 2015-04-06 12:31
<majormen11989> debian有没有什么好的在线视频软件？
<majormen11989> sopcast不能用了貌似。。。。xbmc完全无奈。。
<jusss> test 
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  13:29
<jusss> ho
<jusss> hoxily: hi 
<hoxily> jusss: ？
<jusss> hoxily: 最近做啥
<hoxily> jusss: 学这个
<hoxily> jusss: http://www.unitymanual.com/forum-openclass-5.html
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 英宝通公司开设游戏蛮牛unity专业门户网站，每天免费unity教程下载，unity3d教程指导，unity3d视频教程
<sennn> 这里也没人......
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如此买烟 : 偶朋友:小姐中华多少钱? 导购小姐:62 偶朋友:那软中华好抽还是硬中华好抽? 导购小姐:我不抽烟不知道。 偶朋友:那凭啥软盒比硬盒贵啊? 导购小姐:…… 偶朋友:你们烟是烟草的不? 导购小姐:是埃不是烟草的谁敢卖埃 偶朋友:那给我来盒红河(5块) 导购小姐
<^k^>  ─> :……
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 设置静态后与network manager 冲突 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469324 新电脑新装的系统ubuntu14.04.2 然后想给电脑设置静态ip， 配置如下 Code:  $ sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces Code: # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo iface lo inet loopback auto eth0 iface eth0 inet static #s
<^k^>  ─> tatic IP address 192.168.1.16 network 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 #your gateway IP gateway 192.168.1.1 #your …
<GODDOG> 问个问题
<GODDOG> http://picpaste.com/H_F__RL6_02_K_Y_KC2Q_3E-GVAbj8GT.jpg
<GODDOG> 如图所示　为什么我用ＧＤＢ打印一个变量　结果打印出一个函数的模板？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M00/00/08/Cg-4WFI2plGIGHa4AADRI6SyKcQAALrDANhyWEAANE7896.jpg 坑爹的降落伞哟,这下死定了！
<tryit> iMadper, 。
<tryit> iMadper, 遇到一个奇怪的问题
<iMadper> tryit: 啥?
<tryit> iMadper, 我的fcitx输入法，默认的是w英文，但是符号却是全角的
<tryit> iMadper, 符号是中文格式的
<jiero> tryit: 你用的是什么输入法？
<jiero> tryit: fcitx不是输入法啊
<tryit> jiero, fcitx自带的拼音
<jiero> tryit: 没用过那个 - 自己看看设置吧。有快捷键
<iMadper> tryit: ... 
<iMadper> tryit: shift + space
<tryit> iMadper, jiero 系统启动之后需要切换成中文拼音输入法，然后再切换回去就正常了
<tryit> iMadper, 我说默认的是中文符号
<hzform> tryit: 你看看fcitx输入法有没有“首选项”之类的设置，设置一下啊
<iMadper> tryit: Ctrl + .   <-- 中英文符号
<iMadper> tryit: shift + space   <-- 全角半角切换
<iMadper> tryit: 问你, 宽带的上传速度重要不?
<tryit> iMadper, 每次得自己切换一下
<iMadper> tryit: 昂? 不会啊, 能保存啊
<gebjgd> tryit, 你切换语言就是了
<tryit> iMadper, 重要，有更好的上传为啥不要呢
<tryit> iMadper, :D
<gebjgd> tryit, 打中文用googlepinyin
<gebjgd> tryit, 打符号用键盘的默认语言
<iMadper> tryit: 20Mb下行 + 10Mb上行,  对比100Mb下行 + 4Mb上行  选哪个?
<jiero> gebjgd: 有时候懒，就加了一个输入法。用切换的。
<tryit> gebjgd, 好吧，试试
<hzform> ibus-googlepinyin的确好用
<tryit> iMadper, 肯定是后者
<iMadper> tryit: 赞. 
<tryit> iMadper, ...
<iMadper> tryit: 上传4Mb/s够?
<iMadper> tryit: 那我就买买买了要
<tryit> iMadper, 你给妹子传电影呢?
<iMadper> tryit: 用不到....
<tryit> iMadper, 那就是了嘛
<iMadper> tryit: 昂. 
<iMadper> tryit: 那我果断买买买
<tryit> iMadper, 就是任性
<iMadper> tryit: 是啊. 
<iMadper> tryit: 100Mb是必须的啊. 
<tryit> iMadper, 有钱淫
<iMadper> tryit: ... ... 说的就跟你用不起似的...
<iMadper> tryit: 我要是有钱我就买对称的了
<tryit> iMadper, 有这套餐？
<iMadper> tryit: 企业级啊
<iMadper> tryit: 肯定有啊
<tryit> iMadper,  那是提供服务的吧
<iMadper> tryit: 啥意思?
<tryit> iMadper, web之类的
<cherrot> iMadper, 乐乐的yuncli 下载好慢  :D
<iMadper> tryit: 不是, 就是企业级的宽带服务...
<iMadper> tryit: 不是web
<iMadper> cherrot: lol~ ruby嘛, 肯定慢
<iMadper> cherrot: 现在觉得, 一切的虚拟机都不行, 只有jvm和beam才是稳定可靠的. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 要是能多线程就好了
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，
 * cherrot 说曹操曹操到
<iMadper> cherrot: 重点是网速把?
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯那 重点是网速 lol
<cherrot> iMadper, 为毛木有基于beam的大数据处理工具？
<iMadper> cherrot: 你要是2G的对称光纤, 还在乎这个?
<iMadper> cherrot: 哦, 我不懂大数据... 我只会小数据...
<cherrot> iMadper, 这种看电影卡到一半的赶脚
<cherrot> iMadper, 就和大电影小电影的区别一样
<iMadper> cherrot: 我是 土计算 小数据 虚假化 专家
 * cherrot 一起愉快的看小电影吧
<iMadper> cherrot: 买了个盒子, 看电影真方便.
<iMadper> cherrot: 我老妈喜欢的手撕鬼子电视剧终于可以看20遍了
<tryit> iMadper, 盒子有小电影？？
<iMadper> tryit: 也可以有. 盒子支持pan.baidu
<iMadper> tryit: 然后, 你懂的. 
<tryit> iMadper, 不都成了8秒片了吗
<iMadper> tryit: 不都是, 新出的都不是. 
<iMadper> tryit: 他们人肉审核很慢的. 
<iMadper> tryit: 只要你追新, 随便看. 
<iMadper> tryit: :-)
<tryit> iMadper, ……想起星爷喜剧之王中的一句话来"看见了没有，这就叫专业"
<tryit> iMadper, 形容你再合适不过了在这儿
<iMadper> tryit: ... ... ...
<iMadper> tryit: 卧槽, 我是跟 hamo学的啊
<iMadper> tryit: 这是hamo告诉我的啊
<cherrot> iMadper, lol
<tryit> iMadper, 一山还比一山高……
<iMadper> cherrot: beam太慢. 
<iMadper> cherrot: 不搞分布式的话, beam没优势, 还特别慢.
<cherrot> iMadper, 慢好惨。。。都是字节码  差距有多大？
<iMadper> cherrot: 你用过clojure写helloworld吗?
<iMadper> cherrot: 从你敲下回车到helloworld打印出来, 在我5代i7 + 256gssd的本子上需要五秒.
<cherrot> iMadper, 这些语言我也就只写过hello world了
<jiero> helloworld
<cherrot> iMadper, clojure 是jvm啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 你说, 都是字节码, 差距能有多大?
<jiero> 我用英语写过
<cherrot> iMadper, 哦。。
<iMadper> cherrot: jvm比beam快不少.
<jiero> iMadper: 终于换本子了？
<iMadper> jiero: 公司的
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。你已经可以去吐血了
<iMadper> cherrot: 艹... 不止五秒...
<jiero> iMadper: 带显卡不？
<iMadper> jiero: 不带
<jiero> iMadper: 好黑暗的，不能玩太好的游戏。
<hzform> iMadper: 超级本？
<jiero> iMadper: 有没有那样超频的 - i7 四核每个核分别超频。动态哪个热度上升过快了就换另一个。
<jiero> iMadper: 因为还是有只支持单核的程序呀
<jiero> iMadper: 超基本？
<cherrot> iMadper, 那步照样有基于clojure 的map-reduce 
<cherrot> iMadper, 叫啥名来着？ 忘记了。。。 知名度没spark高
<jiero> happyaron: 蓉蓉的相机真心碉堡
<cherrot> jiero, 首壕的称号可不是盖的
<jiero> cherrot:  你的也差不多吧。
<jiero> cherrot: 壕。你们有着我10多倍的工资
<jiero> cherrot: 错了，是收入
<jiero> cherrot: 话说，如果你们的相机也用强化主体对焦集合会出现什么样的效果。 就是机身改变焦点合成图。
<cherrot> jiero, 那就不是传统相机了
<cherrot> jiero, 还是我没看懂你的意思
<jiero> cherrot: 你是传统男人啊。
<jiero> cherrot: :) 我的相机的功能 http://www.fujifilm.com.cn/products/digital_cameras/x/fujifilm_xq1/features/page_04.html
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ FUJIFILM XQ1：特点4 实用特性1 | Fujifilm 中国
<jiero>  多帧取景构图的图像处理功能：该对焦包围曝光模式可模拟数码单反相机的柔和失焦的背景效果。只需按下快门，然后对主要拍摄对象进行对焦曝光，随之在不同的焦点进行额外曝光*。这将产生一张最终图像，其在柔软失焦的背景下凸显拍摄对象的锐化对焦效果**。
<iMadper> cherrot: 不知道啊, 你说的这些是大数据相关的, 我只了解小数据
<iMadper> hzform: 是啊. 
<iMadper> jiero: 不玩游戏. 
<jiero> iMadper: 在远方的我逐渐把你们混淆了
<iMadper> cherrot: clojure用起来爽快很多. erlang是函数式语言了, 用起来不顺手
<hzform> iMadper: 超级本还是不要玩游戏了。。。这个便携性很好，电量也持久，但是游戏性能。。不说了
<iMadper> hzform: 本来就不玩. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 为啥你会有这种感觉。。。 那clojuere不也是函数式
<iMadper> cherrot: 你的误区...
<jiero> hzform: 关键是你说的是啥游戏 --- 一说游戏就是所有游戏么
<iMadper> cherrot: 常见误区. 
<cherrot> iMadper, 来 详解下
<iMadper> cherrot: lisp不是函数式语言
<jiero> hzform: 世界上90%的游戏超级本都能玩。
<iMadper> cherrot: lisp是多范式语言
<jiero> hzform: 你信不~
<iMadper> cherrot: 就跟c++奕扬
<iMadper> 一样
<cherrot> iMadper, =。= 就是啥都能干的语言是么
<cherrot> iMadper, 可表现出的不就是函数式的写法么
<iMadper> cherrot: 对. 你可以写c那样的过程式.
<hzform> jiero: 我说的是那种大型游戏
<jiero> hzform: 大型游戏的90%
<iMadper> cherrot: 也可以写成面向对象的
<cherrot> iMadper, soga  只写过helloworld的人就没办法理解了 
<iMadper> cherrot: 表现出来的? 表现出来得就是你写函数式就是函数式, 写过程式就是过程式
<jiero> hzform: 只要不是2010年后出的，不是用高画质
<iMadper> cherrot: 跟c++一样, c++也经常被写成过程式嘛~
<hzform>  jiero: 就我所知的几款超级本就不怎么适合玩（大型）游戏
<cherrot> iMadper, 嗯哪
<iMadper> cherrot: lisp从头到尾关注的只是, 列表处理... 大家愿意用它写函数式而已. 
<iMadper> cherrot: 不过无所谓...
<cherrot> iMadper, 语言不过就是for循环。。。循环不过就是列表处理 lol
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu14.04 nVidia 显卡 GTX860M 的驱动到底怎么装, 疯了都 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469325 妹的, 破驱动整得真它妹变态. 参考的 这篇文章 , 从nvidia官网下载的支持gtx860m的驱动文件 NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-346.47.run 你妹啊手贱, 安装完重启后, 就一直黑屏停在即将出现登录界面
<iMadper> cherrot: 不一样, 基本上lisp每句话都是个列表. 
<iMadper> cherrot: (item1 item2)  <--   (format "xxx")   函数调用也是这个形式嘛~ s-expr
<iMadper> cherrot: 但是其他语言没有这么高的一致性
<iMadper> cherrot: 列表对于其他语言来说只是个数据结构
 * iMadper 做饭去
<hzform> ^k^: ubuntu装不了显卡驱动吧？之前我从nvidia官网上下载了专门的linux驱动并按照网上的安装教程进行安装，重启之后就看不到桌面和侧边栏了，怎么搞都不行，最后重做系统了事。
<^k^> hzform,
<yunfan> iMadper: 其他语言叫 collections/iterable而已 
<jusss> onlylove: fcitx又更新了，而且更难用了
<jusss> onlylove: scim和rime怎么样？ 要不我就换他们2个了， ibus惟一的问题就是打开默认就是中文，每次都得按shift去切，烦
<onlylove> jusss: 吊打 csslayer和 happyaron 
<jusss> onlylove: 把fcitx &写进了.xinitrc,现在每次打开窗口，默认是能输入英文，可是尼玛符号全是中文的
<jusss> onlylove: 以前是默认打开输入英文，符号也是英文，按shift切换中文，现在默认输入中文，符号是中文
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道你怎么搞的，我平时用中文才打开输入法
<onlylove> jusss: 和你说了，吊打 csslayer去
<jusss> onlylove: 我把fcitx &写进了.xinitrc这样每次启动X后就会自动启动fcitx, fcitx里面安装了2个语言，第一个是英语，第二个是拼音，这样第一次启动fcitx后使用的就是英语，按shift切换第二个拼音，这样不用使用C-Space切换了
<gebjgd> jusss, 谁说的
<jusss> onlylove: 而ibus不爽的是拼音只能是第一个语言，英语在后面，这样只要把ibus写.xinitrc后，你只要一打开窗口使用的语言就是拼音，而不是英语
<gebjgd> jusss, 我这里fcitx 相当的好用
<jusss> gebjgd: 我说的，我arch
<gebjgd> jusss, 野鸡发行版有点问题必须的
<gebjgd> jusss, 不然它就不叫野鸡发行版了
<jusss> gebjgd: 我现在fcitx跟随X启动后，默认输入英语，符号却是拼音的那种
<jusss> gebjgd: 那总比你非主流好
<gebjgd> jusss, 我什么时候非主流了
<gebjgd> jusss, *ubuntu表示很稳定
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469326 安装ubuntu14.04只能在root下出声音，普通用户竟然没声音，而且alsamixer在普通用户下打不开,提示cant open mixer,但是在root下却正常，什么问题？ zz: majormeng — 2015-04-06 18:54
<jusss> gebjgd: 野鸡发行版起码人人上，你这非主流的，都没人上
<onlylove> 求解释野鸡和非主流
<tryit> onlylove, 请教个问题
<onlylove> tryit: 啥……
<onlylove> tryit: 你别吓我
<tryit> onlylove, 直通电缆、交叉电缆和反转电缆
<tryit> onlylove, 接头都是RJ45的吗？
<onlylove> tryit: 是
<onlylove> tryit: 直通是两头都是B，交叉是一头A一头B，翻转就是一头1-8另一头8-1
<tryit> onlylove, 仅仅是引脚的连接方式不同吧？外观上看不出来对不对？
<gebjgd> jusss, 谁说没人上
<gebjgd> jusss, 上的人多了
<onlylove> tryit: 是的
<tryit> onlylove, 多谢～
<jusss> onlylove: 我用li-node下小电影，收到li-node的警告信了。。。说我侵犯了DMCA
<jusss> what a pity!
<onlylove> jusss: 吃饱了撑的你
<jusss> onlylove: 百度云下不下来。。。
<jusss> 我才这样搞得
<gebjgd> jusss, movie4k.to
<alvin_rxg> Title: Watch movies online for free movie download at Movie2k.to Movie4k.to (@ movie4k.to)
<tryit> onlylove, 思科路由器或者交换机有没有完整的文档，比如MSDN对于windows，或者man,info对于linux这种
<gebjgd> jusss, 上面电影多的是
 * gebjgd 睡午觉去
<jusss> gebjgd: 我从海盗湾下的，
<onlylove> tryit: 好像有？忘了，好像叫思科网络技术学院，反正上下两册？不知道算不算
<tryit> onlylove, 不是那种的
<tryit> onlylove, 比如所有命令的完整的参考手册
<jusss> tryit: 华为的有
<onlylove> tryit: 哦，那应该算
<tryit> onlylove, gns3可以通过写脚本的方式进行配置路由或者交换机吗？
<tryit> onlylove, 把所有的命令写在本地的一个脚本文件中
<onlylove> tryit: gns3是啥
<tryit> onlylove, ios模拟器
<onlylove> tryit: 不知道，没玩过
<tryit> onlylove, 好吧，你玩的都是真家伙
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: .
<onlylove> tryit: 真家伙也没怎么玩其实
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 在?
<onlylove> tryit: 因为配好了就要丢那了
<tryit> onlylove, 开始得一个一个在 ios 的 console 下敲命令了7
<onlylove> tryit: 我对那东西摸的不多，批量这事你问下CCIE蛙
<onlylove> tryit: 至于juniper的话，问 糊涂xu
<tryit> gfrog, 呼叫g蛙。。。
<tryit> onlylove, 现在暂时不折腾juniper
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://www.smzdm.com/p/665221
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ DSDOLL 蝶 等身实体娃娃 145cm 14800元_DSDOLL官网优惠_什么值得买
<onlylove> iMadper: 人千人斩斩的都是真货，你弄个这个几个意思
<iMadper> onlylove: 我想让他送我一个
<iMadper> onlylove: 怎么了?
<onlylove> iMadper: 那你不应该给adam看么，
<onlylove> iMadper: 他才有那财力啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 为啥?
<iMadper> onlylove: 你不认识 BuMangHuo 吧?
<iMadper> onlylove: 新来的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 一万五啊，对千人斩来说不算小数目啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不知道 BuMangHuo 的财力?
<iMadper> onlylove: 呵呵. 
<onlylove> iMadper: 求科普 BuMangHuo 的财力
<iMadper> onlylove: 手里的妹子多, 还会愁钱?!?!?!
<iMadper> onlylove: 每周五接 BuMangHuo 下班的富婆, 开保时捷911的都是最破的.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我就知道，adam一秒20W，aron比他还有钱
<iMadper> onlylove: 知道的真多...
 * iMadper 充电去
 * tryit 彻底拜倒了……
<tryit> onlylove, 找到了
<tryit> onlylove, http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/ios-nx-os-software/ios-15-1m-t/products-installation-and-configuration-guides-list.html
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ Cisco IOS 15.1M&T - Configuration Guides - Cisco
<tryit> onlylove, http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/ios-nx-os-software/ios-15-1m-t/products-command-reference-list.html
<^k^> tryit: ⇪ Cisco IOS 15.1M&T - Command References - Cisco
<jusss> iMadper: linode是不是自带域名的？比如lixxx.members.linode.com ?
<iMadper> jusss: 没用过, 不知道
 * onlylove 坐等 BuMangHuo 给 iMadper 买娃娃
<jusss> onlylove: bash makefile什么的真的是给人看的？
<onlylove> jusss: 你被忽略了而已
<onlylove> jusss: 不然就不会有啥automake和cmake什么的了
<yunfan> onlylove: 想去买个zenfone2
<onlylove> yunfan: 看起来不错，买买买
 * onlylove 吃饭去
<yunfan> onlylove: 不敢买   intel的 怕电池傻逼 
<onlylove> yunfan: 我以为arm的，结果x86……
<iMadper> 等着买surface3
<yunfan> onlylove: 嗯哼 
<onlylove> 吃饭吃饭，明天上班，好忧伤
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/08/Cg-4WFI2o4-IU6xVAAAvkRbvKR8AALrAgAw5ssAAC-p480.jpg 神兽出没,闲人避让
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 结婚的人了，吼毛线
<Freebuilder> onlylove, 我吼我高兴
<Freebuilder> Win8 的分区怎么搞那么复杂
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助，添加kali软件源后更新出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469328 如题，在添加kali软件源后，更新后，无法添加其他软件源，在设置打开软件和更新出错， 123@456:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repositor
<^k^>  ─> y", line 91, in <module> sp = SoftwareProperties(options=options) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwarepro …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助，添加kali软件源后更新出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469329 如题，在添加kali软件源后，更新后，无法添加其他软件源，在设置打开软件和更新出错， 123@456:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repositor
<^k^>  ─> y", line 91, in <module> sp = SoftwareProperties(options=options) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwarepro …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助，添加kali软件源后更新出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469330 如题，在添加kali软件源后，更新后，无法添加其他软件源，在设置打开软件和更新出错， 123@456:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repositor
<^k^>  ─> y", line 91, in <module> sp = SoftwareProperties(options=options) File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/softwarepro …
<jusss> Freebuilder: bash 怎么搞那么复杂？
<Freebuilder> 囧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 预装Win8系统，要换ubuntu14.04，问怎么分区？（不是双系统） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469331 我现在是 Win8 ， 捕获.PNG 捕获1.PNG （ Y盘和Z盘是我的移动硬盘 ）Y盘Fat32格式，用来安装Ubuntu的，Z盘是备份的数据，不能删，电脑本地磁盘C盘是WIn8系统盘，A盘是数据
<^k^>  ─> （备份在Z盘了），还有EFI分区 OEM分区和前后两个恢复分区， 现在不要windows了，只留U …
<onlylove> jusss: good job!
<jusss> onlylove: 好想有个女友
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • FTP服务为什么总是关不掉 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469332 执行命令'$ netstat -lt',结果显示如下: tcp 0 0 *:ftp *:* LISTEN 执行命令'$ sudo service vsftpd stop'后，再次执行‘$ netstat lt’，不见ftp服务了，但是等一会，再次执行‘$ netstat -lt’查看时，发现又有ftp那个服务了
<^k^>  ─> ，这是怎么回事呢？ 为什么总是关不掉那个服务？ zz: ryt — 2015-04-06 21:09
<onlylove> jusss: 那就找个啊
<jusss> onlylove: 你又不是不知道我张啥样。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 你这就担心了？
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> jusss: 马云都能找到，你怕毛线
<onlylove> jusss: 马云结婚可是在他变富之前
<jusss> onlylove: 正因为自己所没有所以才去追求没有的，我想找漂亮的
<jusss> onlylove: 就像美国电影美剧里50多岁的老女人最喜欢20多岁的小青年
<onlylove> jusss: ……
<onlylove> jusss: 80多岁的老头子最喜欢十几岁的小姑娘？
<jusss> onlylove: 当然，看睡美人就知道了
<jusss> onlylove: http://movie.douban.com/subject/5157400/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 睡美人 (豆瓣)
<onlylove> jusss: 居然有钱看电影
<jusss> onlylove: rarbg yify呀，还有海盗湾
<jusss> onlylove: 我在家10Mb电信光纤没流量限制
<onlylove> jusss: 我以为你去影院
<jusss> onlylove: 这种电影你认为大天朝让播吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 哦，也对
<jusss> roylez_: 陈真，你来啦
<super_mrwu> freenode已爆炸，他們需要systemd
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 有人了解ubuntu下的触摸板能实现多少功能吗？比如说和win8.1相比呢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469334 win8下的触摸板的功能还是蛮给力的。 求指导，如何可以实现。 需要单独安装相应的驱动还是有类似的配置脚本可以参考？ zz: lcdxiangzi — 2015-04-06 22:24
<hzform> 有看《tcp/ip协议详解》的吗？这书怎么样呀？
 * ^k^ 3.18.7-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Mar 29 16:15:47 CST 2015 ruby 2.3.0dev (2015-03-29 trunk 50111) [i686-linux] 读古人的书，一方面要知道古人聪明到怎样，一方面也要知道古人傻到怎样。--胡适 
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助！软件卸载失败（post-removal 脚本）问题 拜托了！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469335 软件卸载失败 问题提示 下列软件包将被【卸载】： mbuntu-y-docky-skins-v4 升级了 0 个软件包，新安装了 0 个软件包，要卸载 1 个软件包，有 2 个软件包未被升级。 有
<jusss> 昌平线人多
<jusssss> test
<^k^> jusssss:点点点.  08:50
<grass> .........
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 请问如何确定ubuntu使用了正确的无线网卡驱动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469340 RT，因为感觉ubuntu下wifi信号比win8.1差好多，我应该怎么确定，我有没有使用正确的驱动？ 网卡是intel wireless 7260 谢谢！ description: Wireless interface product: Wireless 7260 vendor: Intel Corp
<^k^>  ─> oration physical id: 0 bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0 logical name: wlan0 version: 73 serial: a0:a8:cd:d8:93:39 width: …
<jiero> 留了8年记录的。。。
<jusssss> jiero: what
<jiero> jusssss: 今天早上觉得人生真没意义。
<yunfan> eehttp://www.cnbeta.com/articles/383223.htm   这新闻要给ee看
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 深圳36岁IT男猝死酒店马桶上_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<jusssss> jiero: suicide
<jiero> jusssss: 马上就被机器人取代，只能用自己过去评判
<jiero> jusssss: 不，我要活到被机器人毁灭的那一天，不远了
<jiero> yunfan: 你有召唤技能
<yunfan> eexpss: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/383223.htm  看看这个新闻
<jiero> eexpss:   [09:01:14] <yunfan> eehttp://www.cnbeta.com/articles/383223.htm   这新闻要给ee看
<jiero> yunfan:  eexpss已经不止36岁了
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/383275.htm  jiero 这个很有前途  叫你哥哥投资 
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 硅谷风投押注科技新农业：五大领域受关注_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<eexpss> yunfan: momo 小傻瓜
<jiero> yunfan: 他在这里赚钱不比在硅谷多好像。
<jusssss> 联通覆盖太弱了
<jiero> eexpss:  关心你呢 -
<yunfan> eexpss: 注意身体哦 哈哈 
<yunfan> jiero: 所以应该扩大投资领域 
<jiero> yunfan: 哦哦哦哦哦。
 * jusss 困
<jiero> yunfan: 3D 打印假肢
<gfxmode> 以后Coding和项目管理的事情，交给机器人来做，可行不？
<yunfan> gfxmode: 可行 至少中层管理以后没市场 就跟cpp差不多
<jiero> yun
<BuMangHuo> ....
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 关于adsl拨号之后，内网dhcp不到地址问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469341 我在家里设置了adsl拨号，到公司之后内网地址获取不到了。只能用户无限。adsl没有设置自动连接。我之后又删除了。adsl的配置。还算不行 。 多出来一个eth0：avahi link encap
<^k^>  ─> 如何解决。求大虾指点。 {code} iceting@iceting:~$ ifconfig eth0 Link encap:以太网 硬件地址 2c:d4: …
 * tryit 用着一层层嵌套的vmware，有一种盗梦空间的感觉……
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 还能嵌套用啊？
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 以前我记得不能在 vmware 里面再装 vmware 来着
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 还真有人在vmware里装vmware啊，我只是YY一下，几个vmware guest切来切去的好麻烦……
<jusss> tryit: 还没用过vm
<jusss> tryit: xen可以多层嵌套据说
<gfxmode> 256M内存的VMWare里，可以再装256M内存的VMWare么？
<gfxmode> http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_383333.htm
<^k^> gfxmode: ⇪ 华为荣耀路由器发售：188元_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 14.04.2 安装完后 ctrl+alt +F1不能打开 tty1(屏幕上什么都没有，连提示符也没有) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469342 Ubuntu 14.04.2 安装完后,按 ctrl+alt +F1 -6不能打开 tty1-6(屏幕上什么都没有，一片漆黑，连提示符和光标也没有),但是按 ctrl+alt +F7 可以切回图形界面
<^k^>  ─> ，请教各位大侠这到底是怎么回事啊？系统是新装的，未做任何更改，只是更新了一下 …
<onlylove> jiero: 二代，现在在哪高就呢，别说你没工作还
<jiero> onlylove: 去年一样
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 买啥呀
<jiero> kandu: 买什么？
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 买什么
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 哦哦哦。。。我不支倒地了。
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: tp啊
<kandu> onlylove: 二代怎么能高就。这二代已经高无可高，只能低就。
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 哦，是的。太空人都用
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 最近喝茶把老底都掏光了，过些时候再入手
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 你这是喝得多贵的啊...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 早早早
<BuMangHuo> if_e1se: if_else 俩 id 壕 造
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 你海量啊？
<BuMangHuo> 茶叶一两都能喝挺长时间啊
<kandu> BuMangHuo: 没，我穷啊，稍微喝一小点就得掏老底了
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 这你就没劲了，又不借
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43601
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | LG不小心中提前曝光了苹果的8K iMac
<onlylove_> 土豪马不在
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 看你怎么喝 像我哥哥那样打茶叶羹是肯定喝不了多长 
 * yunfan 回来没bbq吃真不爽
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你可以考虑考虑开一家
<yunfan> onlylove_: 按那个价格我怕开不起来 来吃的估计都憋个几天才来 
<yunfan> 那我开不了几天就要亏死了 
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 顺便说，如果喝过好茶，便宜茶貌似喝不出味道来
<onlylove_> yunfan: 憋几天不吃一顿海吃其实吃不了多少，反正吃多了自己还难受
<onlylove_> 天热了，不知道交换机放的位置温度咋样
<onlylove_> 要是一起上升，那才好
<yunfan> onlylove_: 那是你大城市里的人 我这里可不一样 都是 jiero jusss这种的 
<onlylove_> 到时候交换机天天死机，然后一堆人吼IT
<EO22> O0XX: 富丽阳光美元
<EO22> 园
<O0XX> EO22: 你查  知本时代
<EO22> O0XX: 我打不开啊
<BuMangHuo> 这俩人说的什么黑话？
<BuMangHuo> 谁帮忙翻译翻译
<jusss`> onlylove: bash好难看
<EO22> 发烧躺在床上给男票发信息说：“发烧了…”（想用短短几个字表示自己虚弱到无法打字）
<EO22> 他回：“多喝水被子捂紧”
<EO22> 我：“…39.2度”（满心期望他瞬间冒着冬天的风突然出现在我家楼下叫我下楼）
<EO22> 他：“牛逼啊！”
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 你现在的网络状态和交换机天天死机有区别？
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: lol
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 乖.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你们上次去 130 的时候，有没有带打气筒之类的？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 应该有人带了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 他们都很专业
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，我记得你们准备的时候准备了挺长时间的样子
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: bash脚本里一行以下划线开头后面接一文件是怎么回事？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 不知道你在说什么
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: _ /root/xxx/xxx
<jusss`> #!/bin/sh
<jusss`> _ /root/xxx/xxx
 * BuMangHuo 淘个打气筒去
<jusss`> _ /root/xxx.inc
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 不知道啊, 只知道.是source 下划线是什么就不知道了
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 我看错了，是.
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 在gvim里把.看成_了，
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: ...
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 是gvim显示的问题，我换成Notepad一看原来是.
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 渣渣
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: bash脚本里全是sed awk，真看不懂
<jusss`> 各种grep sed awk一长行，果然不是给人看的
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 淘打气筒作甚，EO22昨天不是给你推荐实体的么
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: ......
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 给车胎打气
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 昨天单枪匹马去130, 结果路上发现前胎瘪了，然后回来了
<BuMangHuo> 完全是准备不充分导致的啊
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你上次给我的那个看图片的软件叫什么来着?
<yunfan> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=17747881363   这个看起来蛮不错的  可以折叠 带在车上 要是弄个发电机在上面 不是可以用来紧急充电么 脚踏功率输出可比手摇的高多了
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 动感单车家用超静音室内磁控车脚踏蓝堡健身器材运动自行车健身车 ▼ 综合功能超强的健身车：提臀，美腰，收腹，塑形，瘦腿，提高心肺功能，增强体质；　　　 　▼ （全家适用）健身神器，每天骑一下，甩掉肥胖亚健康；　　　 　　　 　　　 　　　 　　　▼ 4.9超高全好
<yunfan> cc QiongMangHuo 你给指点下 ？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: sxiv?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: mirage?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 应该是mirage
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: en 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 就这个
<yunfan> 你们要用mirage了 ？
<onlylove> yunfan: mirage看图不错
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 又一个10%, 来请客撒
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: bash里的函数可以不带关键字function ?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 可以
<yunfan> onlylove: 我以为是 openmirage那个操作系统呢 
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 两种写法
 * onlylove 都忘了shell的func怎么写了
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 一种是 foo() {...} 另一种是 function foo {...} ?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 对
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 去看abs
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 收了我的cubieboard吧
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 跟我老板说
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我只负责买...
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 警告: 链接组 x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf 已损坏,求解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469346 flobit@Flobit-pc:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial -f Uninitialised file found, configuring. PowerXpress info: Diagnostic output from /usr/lib/fglrx/switchlibglx: update-alternatives: 警告: 链接组 x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf 已损坏
<^k^>  ─> ，故强制重新安装候选项 /usr/lib/fglrx/ld.so.conf update-alternatives: 警告: 将不会把 /usr/lib/x86 …
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 送我好了 
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 你竟然买了 cubieboard
<onlylove_> 一叶的VPS居然不支持vps
<onlylove_> 哦，不支持IRC……
<jiero> onlylove_: 额，你用他的irc做服务器？
<onlylove_> jiero: 不
<jiero> onlylove_: 我脑袋昏头了 - 
<onlylove_> jiero: 我只是考虑买个挂IRC而已
 * jiero 今天进一步失落
<onlylove_> jiero: 不过貌似人说了，禁止
<jiero> 厌世了 0 没目标了
<onlylove_> jiero: 你不是一直都厌世么
<jiero> onlylove_:  是啊，又没了目标。。。
<jiero> onlylove_: 反正也活不了几年了，设个目标也没用。
<onlylove_> jiero: 为什么要用又，你有过目标？
<jiero> onlylove_: 恩。
<onlylove_> jiero: 活不了几年？没听说祸害活千年？
<jiero> onlylove_: 老掉牙的话还放嘴边说啥。
<jiero> onlylove_: 因为多数人笃信那些？
<onlylove_> jiero: 不是大多数人笃信，是事实如此
<jiero> onlylove_: 大多数人都是祸害当然活千年 - 不然你怎么还在。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 什么叫不支持irc?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 是不允许……
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不允许irc server 还是 client?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 没说
<onlylove_> yunfan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-1266323605.17.ZqDwLx&id=40831209927
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ 美国 OpenVZ VPS 2个独立IP 内存1G 硬盘100G 流量3T/月-淘宝网 pp: 25.00
<yunfan> 估计是不允许irc server 许多老外得host都这样 
<yunfan> onlylove_: 一年25?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 月
<yunfan> 差不多嘛 又两个ip呢 
<jiero> 为什么我相信人类还有不到20年就灭了
<yunfan> onlylove_: 拿你买do的不就行了 
<EO22> O0XX: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=13339773581&spm=a1z09.2.9.13.mXXmD1&_u=r2ati9l434f
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ 站立式电脑桌站立上网办公桌站着用的电脑桌可升降站立桌子工作台 ①阔以减肥阔以瘦腿阔以变美！ ②专用站立上网颈椎病克星IT白领必备! ③身高在185以上的和155以下的买家联系客服高度可以定做! ④全网4.8的超高评分厂家直销。凡是以赚钱为目的的做活动都是耍流氓！ 香港
<^k^>  ─> 澳门台湾海外地区上面显示的邮费不是最终数据，请联系卖家核实正确后发货，否则不 …
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: [ -n $foo ] && command 这种是如果 foo为0 就执行 command ?
<yunfan> EO22: 站立式解决不了颈椎问题  你站着也是低头看屏幕 除非用投影投到天上 
<EO22> yunfan: 腰椎.
<EO22> yunfan: 痔疮
<EO22> yunfan: 服?
<yunfan> EO22: 站立的会又静脉曲张
<EO22> yunfan: 坐久了痔疮
<yunfan> 不要怀疑我  我现在就有个站立式的设备 
<jiero>   yunfan经常上下左右活动，跳舞写代码
<yunfan> EO22: 站多了静脉曲张
<EO22> yunfan: 坐久了痔疮
<jiero> yunfan: 干嘛站着，要走，要有蓝牙键盘
<jiero> yunfan: 要有投影仪
<yunfan> 而且站着也有痔疮 除非你四肢着地那样才没后患 
<jiero> yunfan: 除非浑身泡在培养液里游动？
<yunfan> jiero: 除非割了 
<jiero> yunfan: 噢。对啊，去年7月底我割了，据说不疼，但是还是疼。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以躺着？
<jiero> onlylove_: 躺着也痔疮。
<onlylove> jiero: 滚
<onlylove> jiero: 你趴着吧
<yunfan> jiero: 割了雀雀？
<O0XX> EO22: 靠, 这个破店不能用信用卡...
<yunfan> onlylove: 我上午就趴在床上的 
<yunfan> 中午才出来的 
<jiero> onlylove_: 改疼还要疼  痔疮的一种是因为挤压压迫就不会消除 - 难道你把屁股一直扒开
<jiero> yun
<jiero> yunfan: 割了血块
<jiero> onlylove: 跪着滚动都不能消除 -切了去
<yunfan> jiero: 直立行走就又着问题 所以除非你四肢着地
<yunfan> 不过现在前后只长度不同 就算你不怕人笑  也不方便 
<yunfan> 或者你可以练习用手走路 
<jiero> yunfan: 空间占用问题
<jiero> yunfan: 现在纵向空间不算拥挤
<jiero> yunfan: 要是大家都2米3高就是问题了
<yunfan> jiero: 哦 
<jiero> 这里空气质量优 - pm2.5指数 47，但是4公里外的东西就模糊了
<jiero> onlylove_: 北京也是空气质量优个什么情况？
<jusss`> [竟然是个指令在bash中！！！
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: http://adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/blank-in-shell-script/
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ shell脚本中的空格 - Adam's
<QiongMangHuo> 五年前了...
<EO22> jusss`: [ 貌似sh也有吧...
<yunfan> 本来就有  难道不记得 []这些了 ？
<yunfan> jusss`: 我还以为你对这些很熟练呢  想不到也是个冒牌货 
<jusss`> yunfan: 我从来没说我会bash呀
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: "但是我总感觉shell脚本很优雅. 一门优雅的语言" I can't agree with you
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: linux上execute一个程序的那些调用规范 跟c本身的函数调用是否是一致的 ？
<jusss`> [既然是个指令，那当然要加空格了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 没看懂
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 各种奇葩的符号，怎么能感觉到优雅呢？bash这种东西太工匠了
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 最近买新茶叶挺好的，清明节前的茶叶好
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 我那是为了黑C++  五年前 不要在意
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 问题来了，那怎么查询[这个指令的用法呢？ man [ 不行
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: [只是test的一种写法
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: =会是指令吗？ 还有其它的符号是指令的吗？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 你太喜欢问了, 多Google
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 你又不是不知道google已死
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 那你别搞技术了
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 龙井？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 雨前的也还好吧
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我这几天在看programming from ground up,他有个例子 是从命令行获得文件参数 把第一个文件里的小写字幕转换成大写 统统写入第二个文件  我看他获取命令行参数时候 好像跟 内部的一些函数调用有些不同  
<yunfan> 不知道是他省略了 还是就是不一样  
<yunfan> 我想获取命令行参数 那不就是 execute管的么 ？qi
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 六安瓜片
<yunfan> 至于 他内部函数调用 那个就是 i386 abi了 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你没写过C?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: argc argv嘛
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: shell传给它的
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那本书是讲汇编的 大佬 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 哦...
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 那母鸡
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 黄山毛峰。我对江浙茶叶不感冒，最近喜欢安徽茶叶
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 坑我 
<yunfan> gfxmode: 我这就是毛峰产地 
<yunfan> gfxmode: 推荐你喝 五溪山云雾茶 
<onlylove_> yunfan: 你不是对茶没研究么
<gfxmode> yunfan: 我的伙计，你是哪里人？
 * O0XX 求代付啊!
 * BuMangHuo 同求代付
<carmelo1989> 搞张visa。。。
<yunfan> onlylove_: 不喝嘴巴里没味道 
<yunfan> gfxmode: 我都说了我这里是产地了 难道毛峰还产在帝都不成？
<carmelo1989> 有人玩wow、自由篮球的么？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: ?
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我在想毛峰和毛尖的区别……
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 那堆树莓派...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你自己买啊
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我记得玩游戏认识一河南的，他们那貌似是毛尖
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你不行
<EO22> onlylove_: 信阳毛尖嘛
<gfxmode> yunfan: 安徽其它市 也有产毛峰的
<EO22> 广东信阳
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我为啥不行?
<yunfan> gfxmode: 你说的是黄山毛峰 我说我这里就是产地 
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 你不是我老板批
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 你为啥不行?
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我可以啊..
<yunfan> onlylove_: 跟风呗 现在又不是古代 
<gfxmode> yunfan: 了解
<EO22> O0XX: 我找到杂技书的电子版了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 咱公司报销太慢...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 靠 你又不差这几百块
<EO22> O0XX: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1ntn6SlF  看封皮
<^k^> EO22: ⇪ Pragmatic.Seven.Concurrency.Models.in.Seven.Weeks.2014.7.pdf_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<O0XX> EO22: 还是个老外选的封皮啊
<EO22> O0XX: 是啊. 
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: 我靠 是你
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 啊?
<yunfan> 要是茶叶磨成粉喝就好了 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 大家都知道啊. 
<EO22> QiongMangHuo: 你才看出来啊?
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<QiongMangHuo> EO22: ...
 * jusss` 茶叶讨论频道。。。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我早就看出来了  你居然现在才发现 
<QiongMangHuo> 啊哦，你来晚了，分享的文件已经被取消了，下次要早点哟。 
<yunfan> 我只要跟认搭三句话 就要whois
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 哎对了，没有碎纸机的情况怎么最便捷的毁了一些纸质资料
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 烧烟太大
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 烧
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那太多烟啊
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 用溶剂溶掉 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 快递给我
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 给你也没用啊，都是些用处不大的资料
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 额 我看错了  你是说纸张啊  我以为是塑料  你有多少 ？
<BuMangHuo> 比如银行的那种单子啊之类的
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我一般攒 50 张左右就销毁
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 放锅里用水煮 煮烂就没了  
<BuMangHuo> ...
<yunfan> 我一般直接撕 但是考虑到你从事的工作 说不定你需要更高安全级别的方法嘛 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 我有时候也是撕的
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 其实你把关键信息地方的纸撕出来集中销毁就行了 
<jiero> yunfan: 啊啊。其实开一节办公室用品大杂烩视频课也有意思 - 各种纸张的用处和销毁方式之类的的。。小注意之类的。
<yunfan> 一张纸 并非所有地方信息量都一样的 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 抹茶, 就是磨成粉喝的啊
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 嗯嗯。
<yunfan> jiero: 是啊  别人看mm发碟也看腻味了  
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 新鲜的。
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那个没什么真茶叶味道 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不, 我说的是抹茶, 不是你吃的那些抹茶口味
<jiero> yunfan: 抹茶蛋糕，
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 日本人从来都是磨成粉喝
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 中国逐渐开始又在意原料了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 那我倒没吃过 我只吃过抹茶口味的东西 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 日本人不可能吧  我记得德国人还是英国人是这样的 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 英国人是茶包, 日本人喝抹茶
<yunfan> 不过想想也是 还有人吃熟油茶 砖茶什么的 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/抹茶
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 抹茶起源于中国的隋朝，在唐朝、宋朝达到顶峰，特别在宋朝，已经有了完整的寺院抹茶茶藝（點茶）。至今已有一千多年的历史。明朝以来，中国开始流行用茶叶泡汤弃渣的喝法，點茶便告失传，传统茶磨也随之绝迹。九世纪末（日本的平安中期）抹茶随日本遣唐使进入日本，點茶被日本人民所
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 在意原料的的话就要本地生产。搞社区生产试验田 - 专门租楼顶的房子实验住宅田地+一点特殊住宿服务 cc yunfan
<yunfan> 中国人这个泡茶纯粹是穷出来的 就跟卤煮的起源差不多 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 恩，以前是那样做的
<QiongMangHuo> 接受并推崇，发展成为今天的日本茶道。
<yunfan> jiero: 也可以用视频监控生产场地  
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 那不就行了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 主要是因为那种一式几份的那种纸张，撕起来特别麻烦，而且手上就涂上那些蓝色啊红色啊什么的
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 潍坊我楼上 110平方的房子月租金1000
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我记得唐朝那个谁也是泡茶吧  什么羽来着 
<QiongMangHuo> 陆?
<jiero> yunfan: 陆羽 茶经么
<yunfan> jiero: 嗯  cc QiongMangHuo 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 因为他讲了茶叶形状  如果不是抹茶那种吃法 就不会在意这个了 
<jiero> yunfan: 今天南北车合并 - 都涨停了，股市你看了么。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 发现炒股真无聊 - - - 就是为什么人类发明了种种东西聚集资金，资金转化成实物效率那么低下。
<yunfan> jiero: 我不炒股 我如果有钱就搞期货 
<yunfan> 股市政府可以随便干涉  期货相对困难多了 
<yunfan> 马列理论再叼 也折腾不出铁矿石跟大豆 
<jusss`> test
<^k^> jusss`:点点点.  14:37
<jiero> yunfan: 对啊，要是马列理论叼了，就没人爱去搞矿石了。
<gfrog> tryit: 找我？
<QiongMangHuo> gfrog: 牛牛
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 土壕
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: PX
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: ……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: PX爆炸, 文科生理科生都哭了
<jusss`>  3 # Written by Lee bigelow <ligelowbee@xxx.com>
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, ...
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 原来是拼音...
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: from ABS Guide
<EO22> HowIsItGoing: 牛牛
<jusss`> low bee
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: yahoo的...
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: gns模拟的路由器用文本文件保存配置，你想用啥配置，加载之前写到那个文件里再启动就行了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 靠, 大盘疯了
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 拜股神!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 我说大盘
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 我已经完全不敢进了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, thx
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX: 今天没注意大盘, 刚一看吓一跳
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 胆子小
<O0XX> QiongMangHuo: 主要是穷
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 你考的是R&S ？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: .
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 正在准备ISP的笔试。
<jiero> 我疯了
 * jiero 不知道什么是什么
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 准备考2个？
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 新三版刺激的  
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 不懂别乱说, 绝大多数人都没注意新三板
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 我是说刺激的 
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 再说了 炒股的人 没影的消息都能嗅到  何况这个 
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 三板市场一向妖, 没什么参考意义感觉
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 过期了要重认证
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你觉得贵国的股民是理性的？
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: yahoo邮箱其实很好用,以前诺基亚吧ovi mail托给了yahoo,后来被微软关了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, ...
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 你之前就是考的ISP？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: RS
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 重认证的时候只要考个笔试就行，随便哪门
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 了解
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 实际上是鼓励考生多考几门
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 原来如此
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 我准备今年考个R&S，现在在NA看了一半……
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 以后多多向大神请教，拜一个～
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 今年？ 压力比较大啊，要年底考的话你至少夏天就得把笔试过了然后约lab考试，rs的lab很难约
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 晕
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 这么难约？
<yunfan> tryit: 你很上进 啊 
<tryit> yunfan, 闲着蛋疼没事干， :D
<yunfan> tryit: 哪里 这是你的大计划中的一小段 
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 其实我工作对口的是security
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 但是r&s毕竟是基础嘛
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 过了R&S，下次再考个security
<tryit> yunfan, 算了谈计划吧，我之前计划的hadoop都泡汤了，暂时……
<BuMangHuo> 我们厂的股票最近狂涨
<BuMangHuo> 不知道啥情况
<O0XX_> BuMangHuo: 拜股东
<BuMangHuo> O0XX_: 我不是哎
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 拜股东
<yunfan> tryit:  我说你移民的大计划 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: +0.85%
<QiongMangHuo> 52.29
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 郭嘉要拉到股市而已 
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 过年停盘之前是 26 的
<BuMangHuo> 现在都 52 了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 看到一个月翻翻了
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<tryit> yunfan, 移毛线呢，下辈子再说吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 拜股东
<BuMangHuo> 上次那个 8 折优惠没用上。。。。
<tryit> yunfan, 太远的计划是扯淡
<BuMangHuo> 不过他是说3年后才能交易，谁知道3年后啥样子
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 壕壕壕
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我听有人说方向好像是 90 还是多少来着
<tryit> yunfan, 主要是年纪不小了，不能跟年轻人比
<tryit> yunfan, 再不折腾就老了……
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那你买一万股80块钱卖给他
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这种预测扯淡得很
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 挺多人买了
<BuMangHuo> nnd， 涨了咋不发奖金啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 有人给你老板发钱而已，你们沾光了
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 骑去类似 130 这样的短途有啥建议？ 比如需要带的东西之类
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 130短途............
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 一毛钱的光都没沾到
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，我中途返回来了，也加起来快 40km，没感觉有一点压力啊
<BuMangHuo> 算起来单程的距离够了吧
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 好猛啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 牛牛
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 啥?
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 哦 看错了
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 好猛
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我一个人骑的，没有专业的队友，所以我速度慢，cc cherrot 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo, 好猛
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 130 体力透支已经比较严重了
<tryit> yunfan, 而且以后跟人说起来，说俺是搞网络的，不会路由和交换都不好意思跟人打招呼
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我是半程啊
<O0XX_> BuMangHuo, 好猛
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 于是你想往返260？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX_: 半程啊，不过那边好像有上坡
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 记得爱抚你的前列腺
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 我是说我骑一半返回了，差不多40
<BuMangHuo> 但是只看这40的话完全没压力，全程连口水都没喝
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 40km还好
<yunfan> tryit: 你跟年轻人比只是火力小点而已 
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 但是突然开始还是有点挑战的  就是说第二天优惠肌肉酸痛
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 恩，所以我觉得如果 130 来回 80 的话，压力也不会太大，不过那边有大长坡的话就麻烦
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我买了那个动感单车的 以后可以在家练习了 
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 那是个啥
<cherrot> yunfan, 噪音小 不错 就是对膝盖可能不太好
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 上次我骑车从我父母家倒屯溪  80公里 
<yunfan> cherrot: 总比跑步好点了 
<cherrot> yunfan, 倒也是哦
<yunfan> cherrot: 我这体重 跑步更伤
<tryit> yunfan, 考个CCIE，扩展一下知识面，然后搞投kernel/net子系统，深度上有一个进展，以后换工作就不会那么难了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 对吧，80 如果没坡没有啥压力「
<tryit> yunfan, 搞透kernel/net
<cherrot> yunfan, 倒也是哦 如果说骑车伤膝盖 那跑步岂不更伤 cc QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: EO22` 台湾同事带了巨香的点心 你们正好开会
<yunfan> tryit: en 我也是觉得要搞透 所以我再看汇编 
<cherrot> 咦  imadper 呢？
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 反正我不能吃
<BuMangHuo> 点心？
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 有坡 我这又不是帝都  
<BuMangHuo> 求邮寄
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: 香芋
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 你看看配料
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 上次有人带过
 * BuMangHuo 最喜欢吃点心
<BuMangHuo> O0XX_: 额，点心有清真的不
<O0XX_> BuMangHuo: 有啊
<O0XX_> BuMangHuo: 比不清真的好吃
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: 没有外包装, nancy送过来6个, 我们四个人, 还剩俩
<tryit> yunfan, 不错
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 上次有人送过
 * QiongMangHuo 抵制清真标签
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 看过, 不能吃
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: ...
<tryit> yunfan, 我现在没时间搞那了，只能一步一步走
<QiongMangHuo> 食盐都清真, 尼码
<yunfan> tryit: 你不搞netfilter?
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 他说的是清蒸 呵呵 
<O0XX_> QiongMangHuo: 食盐为啥不能清真?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: 这宗教税收的很扯淡, 中国是世界上第四个有清真食盐的国家
<jusss> 食盐还能犹太吧
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX_: 第四个
<tryit> yunfan, 搞
<jusss> 据说犹太佬对吃很讲究，非净食不吃
<QiongMangHuo> kosher
<yunfan> tryit: 那个底层也是bytecode
<BuMangHuo> 食盐的话，就是那么一说吧
<yunfan> jusss: 这些沙漠里的穷鬼这个不吃拿个不吃得 皆因当初没得吃 所以说我不吃 
<tryit> yunfan, kernel中汇编相关的主要是架构和启动那些
<BuMangHuo> 你当清真吃，就是清真了
<BuMangHuo> 大不了就是食盐厂家做的其它东西也是清真的
<yunfan> tryit: ld-linux不知道为何 有100多k那么大  
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我比较怀疑贵国许多产品上贴的清真标志
<O0XX_> BuMangHuo: 牛奶还有清真的
<tryit> yunfan, 慢慢折腾
<yunfan> 像雪糕牛奶上都有  难道奶牛边上还有阿訇念经 ？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX_: 我还是喜欢清真的花卷儿
<O0XX_> yunfan: 伊利的前身你知道是什么?
<yunfan> O0XX_: 伊斯兰国
<yunfan> ？
<O0XX_> 1956年——伊利雏形形成 呼和浩特回民区成立养牛合作小组，到1958年，改名为“呼市回民区合作奶牛场”，拥有1160头奶牛，日产牛奶700公斤，职工人数117名。它就是伊利的前身。
<O0XX_> yunfan: 人家加个清真标识是不是特别合适?
<jusss> yunfan: 摩西带领希伯来人进许诺之地，自己最后却进不了，而且犹太佬的神还是个children killer十灾最后一灾 first born die，可见宗教都不是什么好玩意
<O0XX_> 1993年——呼市回民奶食品加工厂改制 1993年2月，由21家发起人发起，吸收其他法人和内部职工入股，以定向募集方式设立伊利集团，并于1993年6月14日更名为“内蒙古伊利实业股份有限公司”。
<jusss> 看了exodus kings and gods, 对犹太佬的神一点好感没
<yunfan> O0XX_: 这只是他的人员构成  难道共产党员个个都是马列专家？ 我是说他这个食品清真的操作性问题 
<yunfan> jusss: 犹太人至少只折腾自己 不去折腾别的民族 
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • if else 语句无法执行，即无法执行then里面的数据库插入 也无法执行else 里面的数据库插入 ，求大神指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469347 #! /bin/bash time=`mysql -u root apk -se "select times from Times where package='com.zhejiangdaily'"` ; //结果为time=7； if [ ! $time ] then echo "hello"; mysql -u r
<^k^>  ─> oot apk <<EOF 2>/dev/null insert into Cap values("$pkg","$starttime","$endtime",$mytimes,"??"); insert into Times …
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 带好水，带好干粮，车有快拆就带备胎，没快拆带补胎片、锉、胶水
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 竟然想考俩，厉害
<jusss> yunfan: 犹太人延伸出来的Jesus可不是什么好玩意，十字军东征 blablabla的
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 住北边去130来回70km左右，三小时往返，其实不带吃的东西也没啥事，不过天冷或者体力不好的话最好还是带着
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 主要是没有见识过lab的难度
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 有题库你可以看看
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 所以……"大言不惭"
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: RS主要是trouble shooting比较难
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 我现在还没到刷题库的程度，先看书，在gns上熟悉命令
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 对了，其实我主要是想问问你从0基础到完整地学习完CCIE R&S，有没有一套比较系统完整的教程
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: cisco的教材啊，舍我其谁
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 目前找到有2套，一个是学习指南，CCNA和NP
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 另外一套是官方认证指南
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 不过想看IE的话，NP的没必要看了，重复太多而且深度不够
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: NA的看看还行，知道些基础
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, IE有 routing tcp/ip 2卷貌似不错
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 但是找培训班听课，他们讲的都是NP课程，但是深度加大，NP之后直接进IE冲刺
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 这两卷几乎是必备书
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 我上卷看完一半，下卷没咋看，所以我BGP基本不懂。
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 我打算看完CCNA学习指南，和CCNP routing CCNP switch 和 TS这三本学习指南
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 我得找时间看完ISIS那部分
<nyfair> 斯国一
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 差不多就这样了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, NA一本、NP三本、加上 routing tcp/ip 2卷
<nyfair> 这频道什么时候这么霸气了，一会儿ISIS一会儿TS
<yunfan> jusss: 那个已经不关犹太人的事了  何况犹太人还灭了jesus呢 
<nyfair> yunfan: 快给我5个金币，我把耶稣砍了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 好像IE没有专门的学习指南类的东西
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 可能你还得找几本MPLS书看
<yunfan> nyfair:  你自己就有金币 
<if_e1se> me
<nyfair> ie sparta大法好
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 有啊，不过很短，就是cisco网站上那个reading list
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 大概20多本书
<nyfair> 老实说我觉得115浏览器挺不错的
<yunfan> 其实我觉得清真认证也好 吃的东西少 将来上太空方便  不象贵国人 上太空 嘴巴就遭殃了 
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 我看amazon上有IE的官方认证指南
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, CCIE Routing and Switching v5.0 Official Cert Guide Library (5th Edition)
<tryit> Dec 20, 2014
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, CCIE Routing and Switching v5.0 Official Cert Guide, Volume 2 (5th Edition)
<tryit> Dec 18, 2014
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, CCIE Routing and Switching v5.0 Official Cert Guide, Volume 1 (5th Edition)
<tryit> Sep 6, 2014
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 没中文版的，英文版太贵……
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, NP有一本2000多页的，应该是三合一， CCNP Routing and Switching Foundation Learning Library: (ROUTE 300-101, SWITCH 300-115, TSHOOT 300-135) (Self-Study Guide)
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 我觉得你看cisco press的就够了
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 如果有精力可以看其他的书
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 这些都是cisco press
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 在cisco网站上有一大堆的参考手册和配置手册，对照着看
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 应该差不多就是这些了，书也有了，文档也有了，模拟器也有了，慢慢看慢慢敲命令，到时候报个冲刺班
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: gns没法模拟switch，注意哦
<boring> 谁会翻墙 啊？
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 恩，是的
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 注意到了，谢～
<boring> 求教...
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 你使用其它模拟器弥补吗？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 租机架时间敲真机
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 有钱有地方可以搭home lab，其实没几台设备，一个小柜子就装下了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 培训班？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 嗯，taobao上也能找到租的
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 真机就不考虑了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 你是NA NP一路考过来的？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 想过考试你必须上真机敲的，有些gns跑不出来
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 显然不是，直接IE啊
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 高
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 培训班应该有lab的，到时候多敲吧
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 在学校的时候参加过NA培训，我们有个cisco学院
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 幸福
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, IE安全和IE存储怎么样
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, IE DC好像叫
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 不太了解，都不错吧
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: DC是数据中心，考虚拟化存储
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 恩，是的
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: UCS storage Nexus三部分
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 应该不错的，不知道以后就业方向如何
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 现在cisco显然干不过huawei啊
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 国外市场呢
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: huawei也开始流行了好像
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 考完IE不知道对以后的发展能有多大帮助
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 不做sysadmin没必要
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 不指望这证书找工作，起码对知识结构体系能起到一个完善的作用吧
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 那没必要考
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 我是公司报销采去考的，培训加考试大概小三万
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 幸福
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 我也和公司商量商量给报销
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, :D
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, RHCA了解吗
<kohaner> 人挺多，没人说话啊！
<kohaner> 错了
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 考过CE，CA上了一半儿课就跑了
<kohaner> 是没几个人说话
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 公司报销？
<kohaner>       不好意思
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 公司的认证。 XD
 * HowIsItGoing 前公司
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, faint 了解
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 考完IE和CA，是不是不做SA就亏了？
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 也可以做售前销售之类
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 或者技术支持啥的
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 总之写代码不需要考这个
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 其实我还是想想做开发。。。
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 云计算和大数据的底层支持
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 应该就是网络和存储这些吧
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 计算/网络/存储 三大块儿
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 那一部分可能是关系比较大的
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 唉，我也不知道了，不知道以后的职业规划如何做
<O0XX|Qiong> 阿里真是惨.. http://m.cnbeta.com/wap/view_383441.htm
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 阿里巴巴在美被诉专利侵权 涉及网站开发技术_移动版(WAP)_cnBeta.COM
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 赶紧去点yes
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: .
<iMadper> happyaron: 赶紧去点yes
<onlylove> tryit: 考完IE和CA你做毛SA啊你岂止亏了，你亏大了
<tryit> onlylove, ?
<tryit> onlylove, 做啥
<onlylove> tryit: CA，可是架构师的称号，你顶着架构师做系统管理？做设计啊
<onlylove> tryit: 从布线，网络，系统架构，
<tryit> onlylove, 现在的证书都不值钱了，虚名而已
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在的ca出来, 也就是个sa而已. 
<onlylove> tryit: 当然了，你要是没sa的底子，架构师还是算了
<tryit> onlylove, 还是老老实实coding吧
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 考过CA就能做架构师？ 你太高看CA了，太小看架构师了
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 点毛线？
<iMadper> onlylove: 有了ca当然有sa的底子. 但是离架构师还是太远.
<onlylove> tryit: 你coding和SA半毛钱关系没有
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: PES老大请吃东西.
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 卧槽，壕组
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: ... ... 有邀请你嘛? 我看到aron了
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 人不是还有个IE么。就差EMC认证专家了 cc iMadper
<tryit> onlylove, IE是为了完善知识结构，CA的话现在还太早，考完IE有时间了再说
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 显然不会邀请我啊，我跟贵组没交集
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 在北京的, 都邀请了, 好像是. 
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 应该是VCP/EMC
<onlylove> tryit: 完善毛，那你看网络体系不就行了吗，看毛那些
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 我要去北京！！
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 咋还扯上VCP了，我记得在vmware见过这东西
<iMadper> onlylove: 没数据库相关的认证不合适吧? 还得来个oracle的认证.
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 说到完善知识结构，你太高看IE了
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove: 做架构师不懂vmware，说出去不丢人？
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 至少对于我目前来说是的
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 架构师需要懂哪些方面的东西，除了IE和CA
<iMadper> tryit: 需要多年经验... 没开玩笑. 
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 怎么忽悠住客户
<iMadper> tryit: 需要知道用不同技术的时候可能会遇到啥坑.
<onlylove__> tryit: 需要经验 iMadper这次没蒙你
<iMadper> tryit: 还是去做程序架构师好. 
<iMadper> tryit: 架构师太杂了. 
 * tryit 也不错
<iMadper> tryit: http://aosabook.org/en/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: The Architecture of Open Source Applications
<tryit> iMadper, :)
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 拜搞手
<onlylove> tryit: 其实吧，网站架构这种，都是不断演化的，至于程序那头，我真不知道
<onlylove> iMadper: 拜搞手
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 乖, 快去弄那个makefile啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 吹水的事情, 交给我.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: iMadper O0XX|Qiong 帽帽某前同事移民袋鼠国了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: sui?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 原来劳哥那组的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 请教你个问题啊，我编译我的一个内核模块的之前，需要有个 linux-headers, 或者编译过一次的一个内核，那我这个过程到底用到的是 linux-headers 里面的什么东西
<BuMangHuo> 除了 .h
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: .h
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 问题在哪?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 一共才200股，200%连个手机都买不了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 有的.h是生成的, 而不在source tree里, 如果你在说这个的话
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 一顿饭够了 lol
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我想在我的这个内核里面也搞一个类似 linux-headers 的东西，不知道哪些该留哪些不该留
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这样大家编译自己的模块的时候就不想要下载编译完整的内核了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 去找生成脚本
<BuMangHuo> 有这样的脚本？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: headers_install - Install sanitised kernel headers to INSTALL_HDR_PATH
<BuMangHuo> 这个只是拷贝了一下 .h 吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你安装到你想要的dir不就完了....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 去看makefile, 没研究它做过什么
<BuMangHuo> linux-headers 里面还有类似 arch, scripts 这些目录的
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 又来建设国家啊?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这个target应该就可以了
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 能移民的都是高手
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<acacio> ÖÐÎÄ
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助：14.04 x64 文件管理器，搜索文件必死机？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469348 如题，只要是在根上开始搜索文件，在搜索输入框一输入字符就死，除了不用它，还有解吗？ zz: famugi — 2015-04-07 15:37
<tryit> iMadper, 你指的是网络架构师吧
<tryit> iMadper, 发的那个链接应该是软件架构师吧
<acacio_> irc用的是什么编码格式啊
<QiongMangHuo> acacio_: 这个channel是utf8
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/a7cb85c1jw1eqwu0spo4fj20f00kumyb.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 看过...
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 手机的卡槽坏了，NND
<happyaron> iMadper: 啊？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 啥手机
<WinterLi> 华为的?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 这也能坏?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你带电插拔sm卡了?
<happyaron> freeflying: 你带点插拔sim卡？
<happyaron> freeflying: 不频发插拔也不会挂啊，到底做了神马？
<WinterLi> 华为的几个电话有名的坏插槽
<WinterLi> 尤其不能用自己剪的卡
<happyaron> 额这么牛
<WinterLi> 嗯..
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43606
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | YouTube开始推广VP9编码视频
<onlylove> nyfair: 快喷之
<freeflying> happyaron: 一共插拔了不到四次
<WinterLi> 点背的.换一次卡,插槽就挂了.去售后告诉是人为的不管
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: P7
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 拿着去骂杜玉杰
<happyaron> freeflying: 骂杜玉杰吧，我的没挂……
<WinterLi> 果然是菊花的电话
<freeflying> happyaron: 你的屏不是挂了嘛
<onlylove> P7这么娇贵嘛？
<nick_name_> INTELLIJ IEDA里面的IRC各种乱码啊。。。
<happyaron> freeflying: 那是从好高摔到不平的石头地面了
<happyaron> freeflying: 爱疯神马的也同样挂在那里过的。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 多高，10cm？
<BuMangHuo> foxyproxy 的配置不能同步？ O0XX|Qiong iMadper 
<happyaron> onlylove: 地面么，1.5m?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 那个垃圾怎么用啊? 快用autoproxy
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: autoproxy 不行啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 用代理的时候，图标不转圈， 太渣了
<happyaron> onlylove: 地面是类似岩石状，不平整的那种
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... ... ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 屏幕直接扣着下去了……
<happyaron> freeflying: 快去骂杜玉杰吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: foxyproxy我就从来没正常过
<BuMangHuo> sim 卡槽都能挂啊？
<happyaron> 貌似CNNIC的CA证书被mozilla给detrust了
<happyaron> no zuo no die why you try
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 奥特曼
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 当时知道出事了，后来没关注
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 今天回来看发现moz的人最后是detrust CA
<happyaron> 最严厉惩罚了吧……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 辛苦科普十几年，一炸回到解放前。
<freeflying> happyaron: iphone5c支持电信4G不
<freeflying> 安卓手机真心不能用啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 貌似不行
<happyaron> freeflying: 现在5s很便宜了，别纠结那货
<freeflying> happyaron: 买不起啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 5s很便宜的
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 对你来说
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 股神再推荐支
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 你赞助了我就很便宜了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 股神再推荐支
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不推荐了, 影响自己的判断, 别人赚了赔了我还有心理压力
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你要买5s是吧?
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 你出了?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 好, 我赞助你个水晶壳
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 没出啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 弄个水货吧，应该在3.4k以内的
<freeflying> happyaron: 16G的？
<iMadper> happyaron: 水货支持电信2/3/4g?
<iMadper> happyaron: 很少支持吧...
<kohaner> 我要拜高手
<freeflying> happyaron: 妈蛋的联通，我想续约，丫不让我续
<iMadper> happyaron: 无锁 + 2/3/4g
<happyaron> freeflying: yep
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道
<iMadper> kohaner: 快去拜 QiongMangHuo 
<happyaron> freeflying: 为啥用联通呢
<happyaron> iMadper: 不知道，我不用电信版爱疯
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 啥?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 拜股神
<kohaner> iM
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 股神
<gebjgd> freeflying, 为啥要用肾phone呢？
<QiongMangHuo> 啥玩儿
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 股神
<happyaron> gebjgd: 安卓太渣
<kohaner> iMadper：谁？
<iMadper> kohaner: 看不懂? QiongMangHuo 啊
 * QiongMangHuo 不说 不讨论 不推荐
<iMadper> kohaner: 为何要再问一次
<kohaner> 哦哦
<kohaner> sorry
<kohaner> iMadper：我的错     sorry
<gebjgd> happyaron, 怎么会
<gebjgd> happyaron, 表示对安卓很满意
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 有电信半5s啊，不过不知道现在还能弄到不
<WinterLi> 看了一下,我用的firefox,cnnic的证书还在列表里面 [happyaron]
<happyaron> WinterLi: 版本是啥呢
<WinterLi> beta 38
<WinterLi> win下面的 [happyaron]
<BuMangHuo> test
<^k^> BuMangHuo:点点点.  17:08
<happyaron> 不知道
<WinterLi> firefox好像说是在4月1号以后开始使用cnnic证书的网站才报警什么的..
<happyaron> 但是除了CNNIC，其实还有别的中国CA
<happyaron> 要是比较紧张，就全都干掉吧
<WinterLi> 爱怎么搞怎么搞...反正我也很少上https的站,上的几个国外站也全走的ss
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你要去霓虹啊?
<iMadper> WinterLi: 4.1之后才被认证的网站, 开始不信任了. 
<WinterLi> 哦...知道哪个站是吗?我去试试看.. [iMadper]
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 怎么把这些炫耀的人给扔到楼下?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 预计去 如果签证能搞定的话
<WinterLi> 开窗,动手 [iMadper]
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你要去霓虹？ 玩耍？ 开会？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 应该主要是玩耍吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 母鸡啊, 签证好麻烦的样子
<BuMangHuo> 我就关心行李箱多大
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: ...
<BuMangHuo> lol
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 帮我带个马桶盖
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 霓虹签证还好，我买了还没办
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 买了?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 在旅行社买了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 只带小的贵的
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 马桶盖还不贵么
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 求带几个 001 啊
<BuMangHuo> cc iMadper 
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 5Ds R，貌似已经有人要收我的5D3了
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 土壕!
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我就喜欢挥金如土!
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 你要换相机？ 出给我吧
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 代购装有钱人
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你要换相机了这就？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 多少钱
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 只有机身
<nyfair> 菊苣
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: ………… 这么快就出了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 给老爹寻么一个
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 再不出就要贬值了
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: ... 
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 就要机身，不知道价，二手一般打几折？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 看成色打折
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我相信你没拍多少。 lol
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我的可以算95-97新，保养很好，快门数肯定不到1w
 * BuMangHuo 围观壕们
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 出个价撒，我都很久不关注相机了，这货现在能卖多少钱？
<happyaron> 我看下，也好久没关注了
<onlylove_> 不到一万的快门……
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 水货新机到手13.5~14.5k吧
<happyaron> onlylove_: 怎么了？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 现在还有新机？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 必须有
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 乃出多少撒？
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 不知道啊
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 你能接受多少
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 不知道，lol 没想好换机身还是买镜头，我老爹那个机身估计拍了有60k了，快门不太灵光了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.28.IuilM4&id=15301429836&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 树莓派3双核A20开发板安卓Cortex-a7卡片电脑pcduino cubieboard2-淘宝网 pp: 399.00
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 原来是什么机身
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 40D
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 欢乐吧
<happyaron> 换了吧
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 那个机器60k的话，快门应该基本不准了
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43607
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Git诞生十周年
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 我也怀疑，不过这货号称100k次快门
<onlylove_> 大牛就是大牛，给我一个月我也搞不出git
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 额真的有么
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 人就说能按100K次而已
<happyaron> onlylove_: 不是
<onlylove_> happyaron: 有效100K？
<happyaron> onlylove_: 100k次快门，代表100k次时快门还是准的，一般可以达到有效的60%
<happyaron> onlylove_: 5D2有效100k，有人按了200k次，快门还是基本准的，命特别壕
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> onlylove_: 所以60k基本是个坎儿
<onlylove_> happyaron: 过不去就死了呗
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 据说办工厂快门比较弱逼，不如鞋厂的耐艹
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<happyaron> onlylove_: 过去了也是随时死
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 哈哈
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 想插话不知道说啥？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 那个40D命运多舛，已经因为err99换过一次快门了
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 赶紧收了 happyaron的机器，然后就可以插话了
<QiongMangHuo> 加农炮和耐克我看懂了 别的没看懂
 * iMadper 勉强跟上了谈话的内容, 但是我没杀可以说的. 
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 叔儿，乃收了自行车挂架没？
 * O0XX|Qiong 我靠, 都研究开加农炮了...
<BuMangHuo> 这一屏幕完全加不进去话啊
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 佳能和尼康
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你怎么会加不进去，不是有D7K么
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 14k，水货机全套东西外加一原装电，原厂UV镜，一SD卡，国行发票，可否
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 给 O0XX|Qiong讲
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 别闹，人谈的是 5d3r
 * O0XX|Qiong 早就加不进话了..
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 快门数我去确认下
<happyaron> 可能比预想还少些
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你的D7K没快门？
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 为毛卖机身加UV？
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 为啥有 UV？
<iMadper> 对啊
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 镜头尺寸对不上没法用的。
<iMadper> 为啥有UV?
 * iMadper 赶紧无脑复读了两句话
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 那就没有uv，脑残了
<QiongMangHuo> 对啊, 为啥有UV?
 * iMadper 求北京家用isp推荐!
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: ...
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 电池不值钱了，减500
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 13.5k
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 长宽
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你个浓眉大眼的家伙, 竟然也无脑复读...
<onlylove> iMadper: 长宽？方正？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 扁担长板凳宽?
<iMadper> onlylove: 我查查. 
<BuMangHuo> 那个啥博士啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 联通 https://www.v2ex.com/t/182083#reply19
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 一个北京联通沃宽 100M 提速客户端的开源 Java 实现 - V2EX
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞. 
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 无限升级100M
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞. 
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 会被查不
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 额，我得先问问我老爹是想要个全副还是鸟机…… 
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B002BSHNH2/ 
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Canon 佳能-Canon 佳能 LP-E6 锂电池-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱[佳能电池] pp: ￥ 402.00
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 卡是这货的16G版本，可以给你两个新的，我这有好多 http://item.jd.com/712630.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【闪迪SDHC】闪迪（SanDisk）至尊极速VideoSDHC存储卡 8G-Class10-45MB/s【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 pp: 59.00
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 嗯嗯
<BuMangHuo> 终于把印象笔记导到evernote里面了， ervrnote 居然没有那个新版本的页面？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽，这还用java写？ 妈蛋就是调了三个api撒，还弄个java，真头大
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 喜欢java的人都是这个调调
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 这年头java人多
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: onlylove 都是异教徒，统统拖出去烧死
<onlylove> HowIsItGoing: 别的不会，就会java，然后就这样了
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: java挺好的一个语言, 就是用java的笨蛋太多
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 求不点名
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: java是一个挺好的语言，就是jre太操蛋
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 你在写java?
 * QiongMangHuo 地图炮了...
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: selenium + testng
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove: 看不懂
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 其实我连java怎么回事都不知道
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: testng是一个java的测试框架
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 我用过jdk的时候就hadoop和tomcat还有idrac这东西，java怎么回事真心不清楚，写的代码都是依样画葫芦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你不爱我 : 一对恋人在山中被野人抓住说:你们吃掉对方的大便就放了你们。 恋人做到了,归途中女人大哭,男人问其原因,女人伤心的说:你不爱我,不然你不会拉那么多
<onlylove> 谁把这重口味K踢了
<onlylove> alvin_rxg: 你……不至于吧，我就吐槽下KK的重口味笑话
<alvin_rxg> :|
<jusss> onlylove 下班了没
<happyaron> 对1DX升级十分期待，但是貌似一时半会儿等不到……
<onlylove_> jusss: 咩事情，快下了
<onlylove_> jusss: 你不说话啊，我待会可真下班了
<jusss> happyaron: 每次升级系统，systemd都会出现磁盘检查，而且无限的结束不了
<jusss> happyaron: 你遇到过吗
<happyaron> jusss: 没。。。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 没
<halenrain> hi,all
<^k^> halenrain:点点点.  18:37
<halenrain> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<halenrain> ^k^: hi
<^k^> halenrain:点点点.  18:37
<halenrain> I should modprobe what modules?
<happyaron> halenrain: install firmware-linux
<iotouch> hi
<^k^> iotouch:点点点.  20:39
<onlylove> 高管不在？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 从14.10升级到15.04发现声音的诡异问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469350 这几天14.10经过多次升级15.04都发现个诡异问题，我系统开启了两个用户一个是root一个是普通用户，用什么用户升级，那个用户登录就没有声音。经过数次安装都是这样用root升级就root无声，用普
<^k^>  ─> 通用户升级就普通用户无声，有没有人有解决方法？ zz: chacha — 2015-04-07 20:40
<boring> 有大神木有
<boring> 求教如何翻墙
<onlylove> boring: 这边不负责教你怎么翻墙，自己想法解决
<boring> 不是啊！我找了好多的教程什么的，都失败了
<onlylove> boring: 那这边也不管
<boring> ...
<boring> 那能不能传授点经验，我想走linux开发，就是学了写基本语言
<iotouch> free flying hi
<iotouch> free flying hi
<boring> hi
<^k^> boring:点点点.  21:20
<boring> 我都不会用irc
<boring> ^k^：就不能教教我么
<^k^> boring,
<boring> ^k^，恩？
<^k^> boring,
<boring> <^k^>：你是在叫我，还是无聊了
<cherrot> roylez_, 你的支持断点续传吼？
<boring> 现在有多少人在线了？
<boring> 活的
<cxy> ……
<boring> cxy：你能不能给点linux 的意见
<cxy> 我三个菜鸟
<cxy> 是个
<boring> 问题是我今天刚知道irc
<cxy> 我一直做java应用开发  没整过linux
<boring> 我还是个学生
<boring> 想从事linux驱动开发
<cxy> 好好学习
<cxy> 共同进步
<boring> 就是想找个前辈传授下学习的经验，知道怎么学
<cxy> 不要做一个浮躁的人，浮躁的人分两种，一种是只观望而不去学的人，另一种是只学而不深入的人。不要浮躁就行了。
<cxy> 这可能是公共频道，不知道会不会影响到大家，我去学习下教程去
<boring> 恩，就是老师只是带我们入门嘛！差不多都懂一些
<cxy> boring: 你的学习方向是哪一块？
<boring> 我是软件工程专业，打算主攻linux驱动这方面，学校不教，就只有自己了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4V1I2sCOIKur7AAB8gZvhNYEAALrKgDTPpoAAHyZ437.jpg 我也来玩玩
<roylez_> cherrot: 支持
<boring> 谁给一个学习C 的网站
<cherrot> roylez_, got it ~   最近家里网速渣 好烦
<wangyi> fun
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-08
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 15.04 launcher图标右键菜单的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469355 15.04 launcher图标右键菜单鼠标一动就自动消失了，怎么也选不中，什么情况 zz: squall724 — 2015-04-08 7:49
<jackness> iMadper,过年开心啊？
<iMadper> jackness: 还好.
<jackness> 我想熟练编程
<jackness> 有什么推荐吗？
<iMadper> jack77213: 有. clojure programming
<iMadper> jack77213: 看这本书, 配合sicp. 
<iMadper> jack77213: 看完就行了
<jackness> 你知道如何登录远程的ECS然后架设网站吗？
<iMadper> 不知道
<jackness> clojure programming 是什么呢？
<iMadper> jackness: 书.
<iMadper> jackness: 下载下来看就是了
<jackness> 好的 直接网上有pdf吗？
<jack77213> iMadper: o_O
<iMadper> jack77213: nnnd, 你们名字前四个字母都一样啊... 你快去改名字, 加个前缀
<jack77213> 就不…
<iMadper> jack77213: 别傲娇嘛
<jackness> 找到了，我下载下来好好学习学习
<jackness> 谢谢 iMadper
<iMadper> jack77213: 你改名叫 JiuBu|jack77213 吧?
 * jack77213 强迫症，一改就要改好多账户的…好麻烦…
<iMadper> jack77213: 好吧... 
<jackness> clojure和java有什么区别啊？
<iMadper> jack77213: clojure就是java. 用更简单的语法写java.
<jack77213> lol
<iMadper> jack77213: .. 又发给你了...
<iMadper> jackness: clojure就是java. 用更简单的语法写java.
 * iMadper 困了, 再睡个回笼觉去~
<jackness> 哦 原来如此 那我在my eclipse里面可以敲clojure了啊
<jackness> 哈哈 名字重复了啊
<iMadper> jackness: 没试过, 最好的工具是: jetbrains家的InteLLiJ IDEA
<jackness> tab键失效了
<iMadper> jackness: 字母序, 7在英文紫慕前面, 所以自动是他
<jackness> ubuntu可以安装Intellij吗？
<jackness> 额。。。
<iMadper> jack77213: 口以.
<jackness> 发个链接给我啊 我来安装看看
<jack77213> 多按一次tab就好了…
<iMadper> jackness: 自己找.
<iMadper> jack77213: 手太快.
<jackness> 好吧 
<jack77213> lol
<jackness> iMadper，需要花钱的啊 要购买
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 請問linux有這個指紋識別的驅動麼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469356 嘗試過了Fprint和FingerPrintGui，都不支持這個設備，請問ubuntu還有什麼別的指紋識別驅動嗎？ Bus 002 Device 005: ID 138a:0050 Validity Sensors, Inc. 謝謝 zz: 何必當真12 — 2015-04-08 8:23
<gfxmode> Hi，早上好
<zc-winer> 。。。
<zc-winer> 有人在么
<^k^> zc-winer:点点点.  08:49
<zc-winer> 啥意思
<zc-winer> 发现似乎没有中文频道
<zc-winer> 都没人么
<zc-winer> ....
<iMadper> zc-winer: 都还没起呢
<iMadper> zc-winer: 你过两个小时来, 就知道人多了
<Destine> 悲桑，我已经上班了。。。
<zc-winer> 不会吧
<zc-winer> 我都在公司呆了快一个小时了
<skh1> 我的电脑开机显示 【sdb】no caching mode page found
<zc-winer> 知道怎么改菜单么
<zc-winer> @imadper
<zc-winer> 不对 改昵称
<zc-winer> 我是新手－ －
<zc-winer> xchat不知道怎么用
<skh1> 然后就卡住不动了，什么原因啊？
<ZachWiner> 怎么看自己的是否已注册
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M07/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qI6IdtYVAACn4uledXcAALrEwGh29wAAKf6129.jpg 这牌子亮了
<ZachWiner> 我说 你能看到我打字么
<BuMangHuo> 看不到
<ZachWiner> 你妹－ －
<ZachWiner> 对了 怎么回复
<ZachWiner> 如果我回复你的话
<ZachWiner> 是@么
<ZachWiner> @bumanghuo
<BuMangHuo> 不用
<BuMangHuo> 直接输名字就行
<ZachWiner> Bumanghuo
<ZachWiner> 没用0 0
<ZachWiner> BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: 丫要干嘛
<ZachWiner> 单独回复啊
<ZachWiner> 就像你这样
<ZachWiner> 现实红色字体
<ZachWiner> ／msg bumanghuo － －
<BuMangHuo> 私聊？ 你不是妹子的话别跟我私聊
<ZachWiner> ／msg BuMangHuo 0 0
<ZachWiner> 是红色的么
<BuMangHuo> .......... 
<jackness_> 私聊是/msg吧
<jackness_> 你们想私聊什么啊
<jackness_> 管理员不在啊
<ZachWiner> BuMangHuo 好吧 我慢慢琢磨吧 不打扰你了
<jackness_> 你们在研究什么难题啊？
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: 你自己再开一个客户端试不就得了
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: 你现在看不到人说话是因为大家还没上线
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: frag真名叫啥来着
<onlylove_> http://news.mydrivers.com/1/401/401725.htm
<^k^> onlylove_: ⇪ Windows 10一大堆新图标：炫彩版Win98？-Windows 10,图标,Windows 98,扁平化,拟物化-驱动之家
<onlylove_> 微软丑哭了的图标
<ZachWiner> － － 胡子一大把
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  10:17
<ZachWiner> 是／say
<ZachWiner> 点点点是啥意思
<ZachWiner> ／me －，－
<jusss> 今天见一178的妹子，腿好长好直,身材又好又漂亮
<onlylove> 一位中国老人在海关翻找护照，韩国女海关瞥了一眼老人，尖酸的问：“你来过首尔？” 老头儿点了点头：“来过一次。”女海关瞪了老头眼：“怎么不知道提前拿护照？” 
<onlylove> 老头儿摇了摇头：“我上次来没检查护照。”女海关满脸难以置信：“不可能！中国人来韩国都要检查护照！你上次来是什么时候？”老头儿平静地说：“51年元月份，当时开坦克来的，没有一个南朝鲜人要查我的护照。”
<sennn> niubility
<jusss> happyaron: bash中有没有类似py中exec的语句？
<jusss> happyaron: exec(string)
<jusss> 不是exec程序
<happyaron> jusss: exec
<happyaron> jusss: eval?
<jusss> happyaron: 对
<happyaron> jusss: $()
<happyaron> jusss: 用subshell就可以
<jusss> happyaron: 赋值语句，不是求值表达式
<happyaron> jusss: 那就直接赋值？
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜小dd
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜蛤蟆壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜小dd
<jusss> 不是eval(expression) 是exec(statement)
<jusss> happyaron: var="bla"  现在创造个变量 bla="xxx"
<jussss> happyaron: diaole
<jussss> 这破网络，又掉了
<iMadper> 看半天也没看懂 jusss的需求. 
<jussss> iMadper: 通过变量去创造变量
<iMadper> jusss`: 更看不懂了
<jusss`> iMadper: py, a="b" exec(a+'='+'3')创造个b=3这样个变量
<jusss`> iMadper: 通过一个变量的值去创造另一个变量
<iMadper> jusss`: reader?
<ZachWiner> 都是大神
<iMadper> jusss`: 你想要个读取器?
<jusss`> iMadper: 不知道什么是读取器，我就是想混淆identifier和value之间的界限
<iMadper> jusss`: 我还真没试过bash怎么玩这个, 我先试试看
<jusss`> happyaron: bash牛牛
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 14.04 kodi 两个登录账户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469357 之前登录系统的时候没有发现可以切换用户，装了kodi后，连续输入了两次apt-get install kodi-standalone，现在登录账户里出现了两个kodi帐号，我想删除一个，应该怎么做？ zz: matthewdphilip — 2015-04-08 9:26
<iMadper> jusss`: 刻意
<iMadper> jusss`: 可以
<jusss`> iMadper: 怎么写？
<iMadper> jusss`: a="b"; eval "$a=c"; echo $b
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜妹子壕
<iMadper> happyaron: 乖.
<iMadper> happyaron: 改天去骑13陵?
<happyaron> jusss`: 这个直接b=3就创造了啊
<happyaron> iMadper: 还没买
<happyaron> iMadper: 另外不骑长途
<iMadper> happyaron: 没事, 我的还没倒
<iMadper> happyaron: 啊? 你不是30km起吗?
<happyaron> iMadper: 嗯，但只骑平路
<happyaron> iMadper: 不上山
<iMadper> happyaron: 13陵也是平路
<iMadper> happyaron: 公路
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 那再说
<iMadper> happyaron: 越野... 玩不起...
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 130 算长途？
<iMadper> happyaron: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzQ2NTAwNTk2.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ CHRISCROSS—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 不过 130 有个坡的
<jusss`> iMadper: 那怎么用这种形式 echo ${$(a)} 通过变量a去访问它的值产生的值 ？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 坡也是公路啊
<BuMangHuo> 蟒山旁边那个
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 你不算， happyaron 不算， iMadper 差不多了，从东边骑到北城还得25km至少
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 也对哦
<BuMangHuo> .......
<BuMangHuo> 哈，对，我本来就在昌平住
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂, 貌似不止25...
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 那来回弄不好得 100 了？
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 到北五环，差不多25吧？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 必然破百
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我家到公司就17km了...
<BuMangHuo> 这么猛
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 破百必须的吧...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 你不是住西二旗么?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 要不还是换个地方吧
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 卧槽，那得奔40去了
<iMadper> jusss`: http://www.bluegraybox.com/blog/2011/08/05/bash-metaprogramming/
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 上班在西二旗啊
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bash Metaprogramming - 
<iMadper> jusss`: 多看, 少问.
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 卧槽, 那还是算了...
<O0XX> BuMangHuo: 我咋记得你住回龙观新村...
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: iMadper 戒台寺潭柘寺
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 昂...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX: 是你老跑回龙观好不
<iMadper> O0XX: 是你老跑回龙观好不
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 潭拓寺...
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: iMadper 我感脚你们北边东边的骑不到一块儿去
<O0XX> HowIsItGoing: 太TMD的远了
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 我觉得, 也是...
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 对昂
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX: 是你老跑回龙观好不
<ZachWiner> 大首都
<ZachWiner> 为啥我名字时灰色的 
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 你去过？ 不太远吧，北边去来回120足够了
<WhatsGoingOn> ZachWiner: 你的客户端显示自己的名字是灰色的
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: BuMangHuo 我就记得又一次我想去潭拓寺, 查了查路就不
<O0XX|Qiong> 去了
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: ^^^
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 公交不方便
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Xv97raW7w
<ZachWiner> 搜噶   有人周末玩么 约一下
<O0XX|Qiong> ZachWiner: 这里都是老爷们...
<O0XX|Qiong> ZachWiner: https://www.ashleymadison.com
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 少年，130 是骑行的起步路线啊
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Ashley Madison® - Married Dating & Discreet encounters - Have An Affair
<O0XX|Qiong> Ashley Madison 是最知名的婚外戀和已婚約會品牌。
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你们在昌平, 我在通州, 能tm一样吗
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: lol
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 你知道的真多. 
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 泄泻
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • 请教vlookup函数的用法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469358 数据库有英文指法和中文指法两张表，英文的学号已经输进去了，现在想把英文的学号导入到中文指法表里， 把两张表导出csv，然后用vlookup来合并，下拉自动填充后一直是重复值 Code: =VLOOKUP(A1,H1:I1021,2)
<^k^>  ─> zz: TeliuTe — 2015-04-08 11:05
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: BuMangHuo 你们可以骑到天安门集合
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: BuMangHuo 然后一起去潭拓寺
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 好主意!
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 我不知道多远啊，没去过
<happyaron> HowIsItGoing: 所以先说好不跑长途啊
<BuMangHuo> 我查查
<ZachWiner> o0｜Qiong 没有妹子啊
 * O0XX|Qiong 等我买个自行车, 我也去
<BuMangHuo> 关键那个潭拓寺好骑么
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 为啥不长途呢
<happyaron> 股神阿当怎么没来
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 目前还不喜欢啊
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 以后喜不喜欢不知道
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 多少以内你接受
<happyaron> 股神是不是因为今天大盘跳水了
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 35km
<iotouch> 这里有玩C开发的嘛
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 来回
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 最多40
<O0XX|Qiong> iotouch: -> WhatsGoingOn BuMangHuo
<O0XX|Qiong> iotouch: -> tryit
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 再多的话，目前不能接受
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 股神来上班了么？
<BuMangHuo> 40 那哪里都去不了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 股神今天WTF啊
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 啥？
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: WFH
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 哦。。。
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 他wtf了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 少年，我查的 tam 到潭拓寺 约36.5公里
<BuMangHuo> 这个更远吧
<ZachWiner> 都北京的啊  有在上海的么
<jusss`> happyaron: echo ${$(echo $a)}这种写法怎么都不可以
<jusss`> a="b";eval "$a=c"; echo ${$(echo $a)}
<happyaron> jusss`: 不可以
<happyaron> jusss`: 你这么费劲目的是啥
<happyaron> echo ${$(echo $a)} 为毛不 echo $a
<happyaron> 你这不是蛋疼么
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 你妄图跟上 jusss` 的思路
<jusss`> happyaron: 实现identifier和value的互相转换
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 至少先得跟上 jiero 的思路
<happyaron> jusss`: 你是要创建名为 $a 的值的变量？
<iotouch> ZachWiner was in shanghai before
<happyaron> jusss`: 这个表示我曾经做过，没做到～不能动态创建
<jusss`> happyaron: 对
<happyaron> jusss`: 但是也没仔细查，可能有大神能做到
<jusss`> happyaron: eval可以
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 我跟上了
<happyaron> jusss`: 怎么eval，说说
<ZachWiner> 。。。
<jusss`> happyaron: a="b";eval "$a=c"; 
<ZachWiner> 现在总人数111
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 罗姐的有时能跟上，有时跟不上
<happyaron> jusss`: 泄泻大神
<jusss`> happyaron: 这不是我写的
<jusss`> happyaron: WhatsGoingOn 大婶写的
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 拜见妹子壕房壕大神
<onlylove> tryit: 拜高管，问你个驱动问题
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 拜见妹子壕房壕大神
<onlylove> tryit: modem 用NDIS或者RAS的连接方式，对应用程序来说有区别么？
<ZachWiner> 要是午饭的节奏
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 拜见妹子壕房壕大神
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • byobu启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469359 安装好了byobu后，只能从命令启动，从图标启动会闪退，这是怎么回事啊 zz: lubantu — 2015-04-08 11:18
<onlylove> palomino|working: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43601
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | LG不小心中提前曝光了苹果的8K iMac
<onlylove> palomino|working: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<ZachWiner> 。。。
<ZachWiner> 我买了这个mac都后悔死 
<jusss`> 通过一个变量去生成多个变量，并且可以通过这个变量去访问所有生成的变量
<WhatsGoingOn> ZachWiner: 我买了个mba也后悔死了, 真难用
<ZachWiner> WhatsGoingOn 我是后悔买的硬盘太小了－ － 出差用起来还是挺方便的 就是内存太小了
<jusss`> 这样只有变量的值类型不会有空格等特殊符号，就可以不用管变量名了
<BuMangHuo> 买 mba 是为了给妹子用，妹子用好了，然后你的妹子就好用了，你管她 mba 好用不好用
<ZachWiner> － －
<ZachWiner> 我用mac把媳妇骗到手
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 万人斩的经验之谈
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 你看别人就没这觉悟
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你买mba装windows给妹子用么
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: 你是码什么代码的
<ZachWiner> 我是外行人  
<ZachWiner> 不是挨踢的
<onlylove> 是挨揍的？
<BuMangHuo> 那居然能找到这个地方来
<ZachWiner> 我是踢人的
<ZachWiner> 没办法 
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 拜
<ZachWiner> 中文频道只有这里还优点烟火
<ZachWiner> 其他的都是没人的
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: http://news.smzdm.com/p/11711
<^k^> WhatsGoingOn: ⇪ 300PPI性价比不错：Kobo Glo HD 电子阅读器 5月上市 售价129.99美元_新品_资讯中心_什么值得买
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • linux下有甚麼好用的ED2K下載軟體麼 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469360 試過amule，不知道是不是我設置不對，一點速度都沒有 謝謝 zz: 何必當真12 — 2015-04-08 11:25
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 太贵
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 这价格良心了
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 高分辨率的
<ZachWiner> 话说我觉得 会编程的都是大牛
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° 
<ZachWiner> 我打算配个台式机  预算在7000左右
<ZachWiner> 有没有好点的推荐
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner:  这个频道的核心话题就是 买买买
<ZachWiner> BuMangHuo  发现了
 * O0XX|Qiong #buybuybuy-cn
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: 你这个问题去电脑城喊一句有一堆人回答你
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: 在这里就不一定了
<ZachWiner> no buy no die
<ZachWiner> bumanghuo 电脑城水太深
<onlylove> ZachWiner: 7000买台式机？闹呢？
<ZachWiner> 组装机啊
<ZachWiner> 自己组装
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: 你在这里待几天你就知道哪里水深了
<ZachWiner> 遍地是大哥的节奏
<BuMangHuo> 中关村是我在北京遇到的人民第二热情的地方
<onlylove> ZachWiner: 没双泰坦32G内存16T硬盘5K显示器好意思叫台式机？
<ZachWiner> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> 第一热心的地方是昌平的地铁站，超市门口
<ZachWiner> onlylove 别闹
<ZachWiner> 大首都人民太热情 尤其火车站司机
<BuMangHuo> 每遇到一个大哥，都会亲切的建议我“打车走吧"
<BuMangHuo> 都很怕我多走一步路
<ZachWiner> 是不是昵称里带大写字母的话  你们回复会很麻烦？
<ZachWiner> 一个劲切换大小写
<palomino|working> ... onlylove 
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: 你该换客户端了
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 买吧，这是你的菜
<ZachWiner> 我的是最新的
<ZachWiner> xchat
<onlylove> palomino|working: 8K啊，不然对不起你的显卡啊
<palomino|working> 我的显卡对付4k还行
<palomino|working> 5k就够呛了
<palomino|working> 8k就别想了..
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 然后升级显卡啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 给NV那黄啥啥打电话，开发新显卡，赶紧的
<palomino|working> 没有可升级的了啊
<ZachWiner> BuMangHuo 莫非你回复我不用打名字？不用切换大小写？
 * BuMangHuo 拜真-壕 palomino|working
<palomino|working> ...
<BuMangHuo> 显卡已经升级到没法儿升了... 这境界
<onlylove> ZachWiner: 确实不用切
<palomino|working> 自从换了titan x,那个关机黑屏bug又回来了 onlylove 
<BuMangHuo> ZachWiner: z TAB 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 驱动？
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: 大神，教教我怎么写echo ${$a}
<palomino|working> maybe onlylove 
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 懒得试了
<palomino|working> 同样驱动换成titan就没事
<ZachWiner> BuMangHuo 你要是用过苹果电脑的输入法你就知道有多蛋疼了
<palomino|working> 但这个驱动已经是最新了
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 我不会bash.
<onlylove> palomino|working: dell那边怎么说
<palomino|working> dell不理我
<ZachWiner> bumanghuo tab 不是切换大小写的 而是切换中英文的
<palomino|working> dell给我的显示器后面的服务码在它网站上找不到
<ZachWiner> 吃饭吃饭
<palomino|working> 打电话有个技术支持给我发了个邮件
<palomino|working> 回邮件后没反应了
<BuMangHuo> ....
<ZachWiner> ／notice 吃饭
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我觉得其实是dell的问题，但是它不爱管，所以nv在驱动里做了workaround
<palomino|working> dell也不是不管
<palomino|working> dell官方的人员回答说,可以换个用过的显示器
<BuMangHuo> 戴尔的那个金牌客服很热心啊
<onlylove> 不爱管和不管是两码事
<palomino|working> 凡是用过的固件都升级了
<palomino|working> 但是它不会开放给个人刷固件
<palomino|working> 只能走返修
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 热心你妹，我在TI的时候我司是dell的VIP，笔记本剩下尸体都给换，但是打电话爱答不理的
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: echo ${!a}
<palomino|working> lol onlylove 
<BuMangHuo> 哦，不对，是苹果的客服热心，我买错了一次 app 退了一次款，那个客服一个劲的给我发邮件，直到我回复说问题解决了丫才罢休
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: bash里面这么写. zsh里面不能这么写, 要转义
<palomino|working> 实在不行只能那啥,买个5k的 onlylove 
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 打分: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw690/62b36a77jw1eqi4saylasj20qo0zkaig.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ^^^
<palomino|working> 然后4k那个拿公司用来
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 最多6分.
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 看不到啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你要把台式机带店里测试过再买
<O0XX|Qiong> palomino|working: 破马叔, 打分 	     http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw690/62b36a77jw1eqi4saylasj20qo0zkaig.jpg
<palomino|working> 网上买的 onlylove 
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 谁的，大口罩，还过曝了，腰腿都看不见，咋打分嘛
<palomino|working> who? O0XX|Qiong 
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 曝光过度，差评
<BuMangHuo> 不过看羽绒服，得有 B+
<BuMangHuo> ?
 * O0XX|Qiong 哎...你们这群人...
<palomino|working> 是考验看的颜色么
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 最多B
<palomino|working> 类似上回那个裙子
<onlylove> palomino|working: 那裙子，据说是蓝黑款，没白金的
<palomino|working> 是
<palomino|working> 但后来那公司特制了一件白金的
<palomino|working> 给拍卖了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 确实是过曝太厉害了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 真没过曝..这姐姐巨白..
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 骗鬼呢
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 潭柘寺好骑，路上也有花看，130走八高无聊到爆
<palomino|working> 后面那墙都白到看不见了还不过曝啊...
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 这边一堆玩过摄影的，什么是过度曝光什么是白还是分得清的
 * O0XX|Qiong 好吧...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 其实我要说的是，这个头发，很容易压到啊
 * BuMangHuo 特别败兴的一句话: "压我头发了"
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 赞经验之谈
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 万人斩很有经验
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: palomino|working WhatsGoingOn HowIsItGoing 你们好好学学
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 不用学了
<BuMangHuo> 真的哎，这种头发真的很容易压
 * BuMangHuo 所以喜欢短发妹子哇
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 蠢，从后面
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我现在超喜欢 Robynn 和 Kendy这个组合
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 或者让她在上面
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: .. 个人爱好而已
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你丫的真有千人斩的经验？假的吧
<palomino|working> 所以我让我老婆剪短发了! BuMangHuo 
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 握手
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 当然是假的
<onlylove> palomino|working: 从妹子变老婆了？
<palomino|working> 其实是万人... onlylove 
<palomino|working> sure onlylove 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 果然这时代有钱就好……
<onlylove> 才多久啊
<O0XX|Qiong> http://nan.so/ 这个不错诶
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 南搜 nan.so - 让Google搜索更简单
<onlylove> palomino|working: 其实这事你俩可以商量研究workaround
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43615
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows 10之后的版本代号Redstone，将在2016年发布
<onlylove> 我等windows和猫猫一样，升级要钱的时候弄一个去，反正我不升级，越升级越卡
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43616
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 新铝电池能在60秒内充满电
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 猫猫升级要钱?
 * onlylove_ 拜万人斩 BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> ..
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 别点点，找土豪马去
<palomino|working> .....
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: !a是啥意思？
<fqx> part
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 我刚才给你的链接都写了啊
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 不是让你去看了吗?
<GODDOG> 中午好
<nyfair> 新版flash好棒，无缝贴图+模型骨骼绑定，比大部分开源游戏引擎都好用
<nyfair> html5怎么还没死
 * O0XX|Qiong 饿
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 吃吃吃
<nyfair> 傻叉html5这么多年了，连个显卡加速还都是半成品
 * BuMangHuo 今天测试发现，把油条放凉了再吃明显比热的时候吃容易填饱肚子
<palomino|working> ...
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 牛牛
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: momo
<GODDOG> BuMangHuo:  世纪大发现
<onlylove> nyfair: html6出来，5就死了
<nyfair> BuMangHuo: 冷油条不好吃啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 6是准备扔了js，html单干？
<onlylove> nyfair: 鬼知道
<BuMangHuo> nyfair: 嗯，今天不小心放时间长了才发现特别容易饱，但是味道不好
<hoxily> jusss`: jussss , 在哪儿上班呐，现在？
<nyfair> onlylove: 最近玩了个flash小黄油，尼玛太赞了
<palomino|working> 额..把linux系统从硬盘迁移到ssd有什么简单易行的方法么
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: SSD 壕
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 只是试图利用一下闲置的资源罢了
<onlylove> palomino|working: tar打包丢过去
<nyfair> gcc5你们看好么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 等出来再说吧
<onlylove> nyfair: 对我来说，能用就好
<GODDOG> nyfair: 无论出到几 OSX 上也只有 llvm 用
<nyfair> onlylove: 4.9已经恶心到我了，现在我只信msvc
<nyfair> 巨硬大法好
<onlylove> nyfair: 要不是一堆windows独有的应用，我真觉不出windows和linux的区别，所以对我来说llvm和gcc应该差不多
<sennn> 試用了一下ubuntu-next 15.04 感覺不錯!
<nyfair> https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/03/ruby-support-in-firefox-developer-edition-38/
<nyfair> 说起来，mozilla这功能居然还不是正式功能？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ruby support in Firefox Developer Edition 38 ✩ Mozilla Hacks – the Web developer blog 
<nyfair> 我记得ie6都有这功能啊
<nyfair> firefox38 beta才加进来也好意思？
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: c++编译器的话, 只有msvc好用.
<WhatsGoingOn> nyfair: gcc5不是重点, 重点是libstdc++, 标准库一堆bug怎么玩. 
<WhatsGoingOn> ✩  <-   这个符号不错诶
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 换 clang++ / libc++ 吧
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: Debian 正在试验性地折腾
<happyaron> WhatsGoingOn: 没有切换的预期，但正在折腾全仓库 llvm toolchain 的事情
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 昂, libc++的regex库起码没bug. 别的不知道. 
<happyaron> lol
<WhatsGoingOn> happyaron: 也不是没bug, 但是没我遇到的那个bug...
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见首壕萌萌哒妹子壕
<HowIsItGoing> WhatsGoingOn: happyaron O0XX|Qiong fesco太搓了，工资单里面还有拼错的单词
<WhatsGoingOn> HowIsItGoing: 只要工资没发错就行 
<cherrot> happyaron, 拜美帝首壕
<happyaron> eexpss: ee，那个配置文件好像是 $HOME/.config/SogouPY/MoHuYin.ini
<happyaron> cherrot: 我是不没在美帝的苦逼一只而已
<happyaron> eexpss: 刚刚已经提测新版，上线时这个bug就fix了
<ZachWiner> 还唠呢
<ZachWiner> 我饭都吃完了
<happyaron> ZachWiner: 我也是吃完回来唠两句
<ZachWiner> happyaron 苦逼的xchat
<ZachWiner> 真难用
<cherrot> ZachWiner, hexchat
<happyaron> ZachWiner: irssi
<ZachWiner> 我这mac似乎只能用这个
<happyaron> ZachWiner: brew install irssi
<GODDOG> ZachWiner: irssi 负责人的告诉你
<ZachWiner> 什么
<nyfair> happyaron: 你少忽悠我，gcc在windows上至少还能用用，clang搞个hello world都能给你出bug
<GODDOG> 今天是 git 十周年去看看 git 频道怎么样
<GODDOG>  ZachWiner IRC 客户端啊 你不是抱怨 xchat 难用么
<ZachWiner> xchat和mango irc 哪个好用
<cherrot> ZachWiner, 我也用的 xchat_azure 
<ZachWiner> Mac上没有irc客户端
<happyaron> nyfair: 我觉得在windows上用gcc也是醉了
<nyfair> 说起来，除了github这网站，git本身没啥优势吧
<happyaron> nyfair: 不还是要mingw
<happyaron> nyfair: 直接用gcc貌似也不好用啊
<sennn> 什麼時候irc能發語音就好了
<nyfair> happyaron: mingw gcc就不是gcc了？
<GODDOG> ZachWiner: 有的啊 有图形的 也有命令行的
<happyaron> nyfair: 又不是原装的
<nyfair> happyaron: cygwin gcc就不是gcc了？
<cherrot> nyfair, git 好用的很啊  
<ZachWiner> app里面没有
<cherrot> happyaron, 我来试试osx下的 irssi
<nyfair> happyaron: 怎么不是原装的了？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 买了个白菜钥匙包，还不如钥匙扣好用
<ZachWiner> GODDOG 只有xchat和mango irc
<kandu> nyfair: 用的人多，跟人合作还得用啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ...
<sennn> OSX 就是廢品
<ZachWiner> － －
<kandu> nyfair: 自己项目自然不用 git
<happyaron> kandu: 自己项目一般用啥
<sennn> OSX 連java8都安不上
<sennn> 只能用java6
<TwitchGG> 说MAC只能用java6的你出来我保证不打死你
<sennn> 我說的
<sennn> 怎地
<TwitchGG> 哦，我不打死你
<GODDOG> ZachWiner: limechat 日本人出的 好看好用
<nyfair> 我知道git好用啊，我自己也用，但是我想说其他的也没不好用啊
<GODDOG>  sennn OSX 别这样 他有个好的壳子
<ZachWiner> GODDOG 你在用么
<nyfair> 我只是觉得github这网站起了很大作用
<GODDOG> ZachWiner: 我喜欢命令行 。。。
<sennn> OSX 是裝逼神器
<TwitchGG> TwitchGG@TWITCHGG-MBP:opt$ java -version
<TwitchGG> java version "1.7.0_21"
<TwitchGG> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_21-b12)
<TwitchGG> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.21-b01, mixed mode)
<kandu> happyaron: 不用。或者 hg
<GODDOG> ZachWiner:  以前用过 可以自动载入图片
<ZachWiner> GODDOG 我试试
<jussss> WhatsGoingOn: 那篇文章里没说!的作用是什么呀？是消除双引号还是把变量的值看作变量
<GODDOG> sennn: java version "1.8.0_05"
<sennn> 哦
<happyaron> kandu: hg 本地commit速度慢，有点不爽
<GODDOG> sennn: 我就能安装上 java8
<TwitchGG> sennn: Mac OS X x64	221.91 MB  	jdk-8u40-macosx-x64.dmg
<nyfair> limechat太大了啊，miranda才700k，还能支持其他的
<kandu> happyaron: 扩展性好 https://code.facebook.com/posts/218678814984400/scaling-mercurial-at-facebook/
<sennn> 能裝但不能用
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题 Failed to open TCP connection to code.facebook.com:443 (Connection refused - connect(2) for "code.facebook.com" port 443)
<sennn> 蘋果現在只維護 java6
<ZachWiner> 我上来了
<ZachWine_> w我去
<ZachWiner> 一个是xchat  一个是limechat
<sennn> 重複 蘋果現在只維護java6
<GODDOG> nyfair:  主要是 limechat 挺好看的 我比较喜欢半透明效果
<ZachWiner> 不知道怎么调
<happyaron> kandu: 额没到这些高级功能，所以可能赶脚不出来
<GODDOG>  sennn  没用过 java8的新语法 没有感觉
<sennn> 當年蘋果如果收購 beos 就好了
<ZachWine_> 很神奇啊
<ZachWine_> limechat 这个界面真的挺蛋疼的
<ZachWine_> GODDOG 我的是黑色的
<sennn> 喬布斯個廢品
<leemeng0x61> irssi
<ZachWiner> 哎  只有2兆
<ZachWiner> 真小
<GODDOG> ZachWine_:  可以调整的 调好的界面还是挺不错的
<ZachWine_> 我现在俩账户 怎么不回冲突么
<GODDOG> ZachWine_:  你没发现现在这个名字后多加了一个下划线？
<ZachWine_> @GODDOG 
<ZachWine_> 是哦  不过这两个客户端 操作方法一样么
<GODDOG> ZachWine_: limechat 支持许多鼠标操作 所以最好小心
<tryit> onlylove, 不了解
<ZachWine_> 什么意思 
<GODDOG>  ZachWine_  哎 irc 中的所有命令都可以用 至于客户端自己的操作 慢慢摸索咯
<ZachWine_> 好吧 
<ZachWine_> ／msg GODDOG -- -
<ZachWine_> 你妹的 不会回复了
<GODDOG> ZachWine_:  你的字符是中文字符
<GODDOG> 标点
<BuMangHuo> ZachWine_: 研究也没用，这里基本都是男的
<GODDOG>  BuMangHuo lol
<ZachWine_> 没显示了
<ZachWine_> 我要的是在这里吗显示啊
<ZachWine_> 不是单独窗口
<ZachWine_> GODDOG 郁闷了
<GODDOG>  那你直接输出我的 nickname 加冒号就行了
<onlylove> tryit: 我昨天发现的，拨号有ndis和ras两种模式
<ZachWine_> GODDOG: 0 0
<ZachWiner> GODDOG 还是这个方便
<onlylove> tryit: 专门想起来问你，俩模式有啥区别，哪个稳定性好点
<tryit> onlylove, 一年之后应该会知道答案，目前不清楚 :D
<onlylove> tryit: 你是说一年之后，你知道答案么
<BuMangHuo> 现在哪家转运靠谱点儿
<onlylove> tryit: 你不是搞网络堆栈的么
<GODDOG> ZachWiner: limechat一秒让 irc 变 QQ 群
<tryit> onlylove, 我？我是专业打酱油的，
<ZachWiner> 晕了
<tryit> onlylove, 不信你问 WhatsGoingOn 
<ZachWiner> goddog 这样不合适
<GODDOG>  ZachWiner  我最中意的是它的自动载入图片功能 lol
<ZachWiner> GODDOG 我几乎用不到这个功能 
<ZachWiner> 我打字就行
<eexpss> happyaron: 这文件试过，一修改配置，立刻就被覆盖了。
<GODDOG> ZachWiner: Xchat 不免费吧 记得好像是
<happyaron> eexpss: 是的……
<happyaron> eexpss: 等下发你个包
<eexpss> 晕，那不叫修复嘛。
<eexpss> 发邮箱吧
<ZachWiner> GODDOG 免费啊 我这个就是免费的 appstore里的
<happyaron> eexpss: 本来就是个workaround
<eexpss> 家里的本本需要
<eexpss> 好吧
<GODDOG> ZachWiner:  哦 那还不错哦
<ZachWiner> GODDOG 就是我这个和网上的一些教程上的xchat 不太一样 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 奇形的塑像 : 在西方某城市,有人走进博物馆,目不转眼地瞅着一尊奇形怪状的将军塑像,百思不得其解,便问博物馆职员:"这位将军的塑像姿势怎么这样怪?"职员回答:"是的。当塑到一半时,塑像委员会突然发现,经费被人贪污,所以,他的胯下便再没有塑马了。"
<GODDOG>  ZachWiner  Ubuntu 中文网的教程就不错哦
<ZachWiner> en
<ZachWiner> 掉了
<ZachWiner>  也不稳定啊 网络
<ZachWiner> 哇 绿色
 * IsoaSFlus 中午好
<sennn> 你好
<ZachWiner> 这个星号是谁啊
<ZachWiner> 名字不是必须英文的么
<leemeng0x61> hah
<leemeng0x61> <color #333333>hahah</color>
<leemeng0x61> [34hshh
<leemeng0x61> 34[xxx
<nyfair> ZachWiner: 谁说的，必须英文只是freenode这个资本主义走狗的问题，你换个中日韩的irc server都没这问题
<nyfair> 无聊无聊
<ZachWiner> 貌似我只知道freenode这个频道
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 「求助」：x230笔记本debian7安装无线驱动遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469361 笔记本X230i用U盘安装debian(Debian GNU/Linux 7.0.0 "Wheezy" - Official i386 xfce-CD Binary-1)，安装过程显示无法使用wifi，于是我是用路由器有线安装的; 装好系统后，我想使用wifi;于是查看了下wik
<^k^>  ─> i百科（https://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x#Debian_7_.22Wheezy.22），找到了适用我电脑的无线网卡驱动 …
<freeflying> happyaron: 有啥便宜的全网通手机
<happyaron> freeflying: 中兴nubia
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 「求助」：x230笔记本debian7安装无线驱动遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469362 笔记本X230i用U盘安装debian(Debian GNU/Linux 7.0.0 "Wheezy" - Official i386 xfce-CD Binary-1)，安装过程显示无法使用wifi，于是我是用路由器有线安装的; 装好系统后，我想使用wifi;于是查看了下wik
<^k^>  ─> i百科（https://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x#Debian_7_.22Wheezy.22），找到了适用我电脑的无线网卡驱动 …
<ZachWiner> free flying iphone
<ZachWiner> 6
<ZachWiner> freeflying iphone
<sennn> 鄙視蘋果
<sennn> 全球iphone份額下降,唯獨中國增加
<nyfair> sennn: 我左裤衩一个苹果，右裤衩一个安婊，你有话要说吗
<sennn> 有
<nyfair> sennn: 愿闻其详
<palomino|working> 为何没有wp...
<sennn> 小偷又想你了
<nyfair> palomino|working: 巨硬老实滚去pc上
<palomino|working> >_<
<palomino|working> wait..
<palomino|working> 你穿了俩裤衩...
<sennn> 人家明明是微硬
<sennn> ....
<nyfair> palomino|working: 不要吐槽你不该吐槽的地方
<palomino|working> 不吐不快啊..
<sennn> 對啊,穿跑偏了
<sennn> ?
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 神吐槽
<nyfair> http://www.xiusecai.com/Brand_Categories/HomeDaily/12011E50201416950.shtml
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Ultrahard官网_Ultrahard官方网站
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 我刚想说
 * palomino|working momo onlylove_ 
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: http://product.suning.com/125477495.html
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【索尼(SONY)手机存储卡】SONY 索尼 手机内存卡 16G TF卡 SR-16UY CLASS10 micro SD 高速存储卡 平板音箱卡【价格 图片 品牌 报价】-苏宁易购 pp: ¥
<sennn> 不要做廣告
<ZachWiner> jiushi
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<ZachWiner> 就是
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<sennn> 違者斬
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
 * roylez_ (#‵′)凸 palomino|working
<nyfair> 索尼大法好，xbox灭退保
 * palomino|working slaps roylez_ 
<sennn> 頂希特勒
<nyfair> 索尼罪恶滔天，百姓怨声载道
<ZachWiner> 卧槽 我买个xbox one 花了4700
<sennn> 冤了
<ZachWiner> 我也觉得
<ZachWiner> 而且特么 现在一共就10个游戏
<ZachWiner> 坑爹
<ZachWiner> 微软就没出别的游戏呢
<sennn> halo系列
<nyfair> 帝国时代2！
<nyfair> Minecraft
<ZachWiner> 真心没有
<nyfair> 搞笑的事minecraft是java写的
<sennn> 我在玩魂鬥羅三d版
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: http://product.suning.com/104887364.html
<ZachWiner> 现在Xbox one 只有10个游戏
<ZachWiner> 我好想玩魂斗罗
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【创见(TRANSCEND)存储卡】创见(Transcend)32G(UHS-I300X)高速存储卡(MicroSD)【价格 图片 品牌 报价】-苏宁易购 pp: ¥
<sennn> 又做廣告
<sennn> 斬
<nyfair> 踢了踢了
<ZachWiner> 就是就是
<ZachWiner> 改名字怎么改来这
<ZachWiner> 那个指令
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这价格划算？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 不划算?
<sennn> 切
<nyfair> cute is magic, niconico poi
<WhatsGoingOn> ZachWiner: /nick kicksennn
<sennn> 什麼?
<ZachWiner> WhatsGoingOn 我这个邮箱注册过的也可以改么
<WhatsGoingOn> ZachWiner: 不能. 
<ZachWiner> 可是每次登陆也没输入密码什么的啊
<ZachWiner> 这是为何
<palomino|working> 因为你没注册吧
<ZachWiner> 注册了
<ZachWiner> 邮箱都验证了
<palomino|working> :o
<ZachWiner> 这是怎么回事
<ZachWiner> 而且xchat也没有输入密码的地方啊
<nyfair> 用limechat
<ZachWiner> 。。
<jackness_> onlylove
<jackness_> 你跑什么啊
<jackness_> 还想找你聊天呢
<ZachWiner> 我改不了名字了  ／哭
<ZachWiner> 😢
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 密码要/ns identify xxxx
<palomino|working> xchat的服务器设置里好像有密码的地方吧
<ZachWiner> ／ns identify 
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 你的/是全角的
<palomino|working> 需要半角的
<ZachWiner> 我现在昵称没法改了吧
<palomino|working> 能啊
<palomino|working> /nick xxxx
<Z^C> 哇塞
<Z^C> 可以了
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.yixun.com/item-2180984.html?YTAG=3.21012030
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【东芝（TOSHIBA）】TF(microSDHC)存储卡东芝（TOSHIBA）TF(microSDHC)存储卡 16G Class10-40MB/s【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网 (@ yixun.com)
<iotouch> hi
<iotouch> 有 minecraft 免费的可玩嘛
<iotouch> 私服的
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: http://item.yixun.com/item-1989075.html?YTAG=3.21012000
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【十铨（Team）】TF十铨科技(Team)32GB Class10 TF(micro SD)存储卡(TUSDH32GCL1002)【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网 (@ yixun.com)
<iotouch> zxc hi
<ZXC> hi
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 怎么设置让行号跟第一列别离的那么近啊 emacs
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 没试过. 
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不过离得很远啊默认
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/2547411
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 酱
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<alvin_rxg> Title: PicPaste - public beta v5! (@ picpaste.com)
<ZXC> 改了名字
<ZXC> 哎嘛
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: http://picpaste.com/Selection_003-6gdosWIk.png
<alvin_rxg> Title: PicPaste - Selection_003-6gdosWIk.png (@ picpaste.com)
<gfxmode> palomino|working: dd
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对对对，就那个竖线，哪里还的
<BuMangHuo> 哪里来的
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不过你的字体终于正常了点儿啊
<ZxC> This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<ZxC> 这句话啥意思
<palomino|working> dd不行吧,ssd比hd小 gfxmode 
<ZxC> 谁帮忙翻译下
<palomino|working> 意思是这个昵称注册过了
<palomino|working> 要么换个昵称
<palomino|working> 要么/ns identify
<ZxC> 可是已经变成了啊
<ZxC> 你看
<BuMangHuo> 还真有人工翻译哎
<palomino|working> 活雷锋
<BuMangHuo> 别人登录了你就不能用了
<palomino|working> 看服务器设置
<freeflying> palomino|working: 奢靡马
<ZxC> 哦
<palomino|working> 有的服务器会把你强制改名
 * palomino|working momo 侯总
<ZXC> 什么情况
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我继续找雷锋提 issue 去 
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 雷锋是谁?
<onlylove__> palomino|working: 还原到sdd上，然后chroot下，修改下fstab什么的，还有，装下grub？如果需要
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我抄配置的那哥们啊，特别热心
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你用的是啥插件来显示的行号?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 提了 issue 10 分钟上线解答问题
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: linmu+?
<BuMangHuo> 应该是
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 昂, 给link看看?
<Z^C> 这个名字可以的
<WhatsGoingOn> linum+
<Z^C> 没提示
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 反正我关行号是这么关的 (global-linum-mode 0)
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: https://github.com/redguardtoo/emacs.d
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* redguardtoo/emacs.d · GitHub (@ github.com)
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 那应该一样
<palomino|working> 额..我研究研究 onlylove_ 
 * yegle 过来学习观摩
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这哥们挺热心的，身在袋鼠国，心系祖国 emacs 用户
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 赞!
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://item.yixun.com/item-1993525.html?YTAG=3.707539212010
<alvin_rxg> Title: 【创见（Transcend）】microSDHC（TF） Class 10 UHS-I 300x创见（Transcend）MicroSDHC（TF）UHS-I 300X 32G 存储卡 45M/s【价格_报价_图片_行情】-易迅网 (@ yixun.com)
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 这个如何?
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: http://item.yixun.com/item-1993525.html?YTAG=3.707539212010
<BuMangHuo> 创建的 U 盘是我用过的靠谱的
<BuMangHuo> 至少没动不动不识别
<BuMangHuo> 所以一直对创见比较有好感
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 手机里面用？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 树莓派
<BuMangHuo> 哟，壕啊，树莓新版本都开始用 micro sd 了啊，赞
<Z^C> ..
<Z^C> 你妹的 提示我这个昵称不对
<Z^C> 坑啊
<BuMangHuo> 之前的那个版本 SD 卡放进去冒出来半个头
<gfxmode> palomino|working: 嗯，那可以用tar或bsdtar
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 贵司报销树莓派？
 * HowIsItGoing 擦，WL版真没法看了，难怪只有 adam这样的才能进
<nyfair> WL是啥？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 淘宝有tf卡卡套，mmc那么大，塞进老树莓派刚好
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: worklife
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 就是给公司买的啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 乃们玩儿上树莓派了？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我知道这个人, 叫陈什么的
<HowIsItGoing> yegle: "呵呵"
<nyfair> http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/WorkLife/877239
<alvin_rxg> Title: 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群 (@ newsmth.net)
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 昂
<nyfair> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 明白了，我用的是 emacs -nw
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 进版门槛500k
<nyfair> HowIsItGoing: adam菊苣一天20w，你怕不怕
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: -nw是啥?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 没有 x 的 emacs
<Z^C> = =
<HowIsItGoing> nyfair: 丫是土壕啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 干嘛不要x....
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 搞不好中文字体
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 那个人叫陈斌, 自称是vim和emacs高手, 于是vim用户就没办法跟他喷了. 因为他会说, 我两个都会, 然后觉得emacs好. 
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 对齐特别要命
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: lol
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 他的配置确实不错，至少是我抄来的地一个 clone 下来 0 修改就能用的配置
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: -nw之后就没有popup/tooltips overlay用了...
<jusss`> BuMangHuo: 好像用-1
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 有的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 有?
<jusss`> 以前好像是nil t
<jusss`> 后来不知怎么了就把nil换-1了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: popup 有
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 昂...
<jusss`> 难道是因为nil也可以是空列表'()就把nil给换了？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<alvin_rxg> Title: PicPaste - public beta v5! (@ picpaste.com)
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你给我的链接...
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: 我还是不明白${!x}是啥意思
<BuMangHuo> http://picpaste.com/scrot-FyT7koLZ.png
<alvin_rxg> Title: PicPaste - scrot-FyT7koLZ.png (@ picpaste.com)
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss: 不明白算了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 但是, company还能用吗?
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: 大神，别这样呀
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ^^ 这网站贴了之后不会自动跳过去啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 可以
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 我-nw之后就没了. 
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 是啊, 不会自动跳过去, 垃圾网站
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: http://picpaste.com/scrot-rwvvd7XS.png
<alvin_rxg> Title: PicPaste - scrot-rwvvd7XS.png (@ picpaste.com)
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 诶, 我这里没有了诶
<BuMangHuo> 不懂哇
<WhatsGoingOn> bu
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不管了, 反正我只用x的
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 不用 x 唯一的好处就是不需要管字体
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 昂..
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: x的emacs不流畅
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 错了, tty的emacs不流畅
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 用起来跟vim似的, 卡卡的
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: x的emacs流畅很
<BuMangHuo> ... 这是黑 vim 么
<onlylove_> vim卡卡的？有人在刷我三观诶
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 有机会就黑嘛
<onlylove_> 我顶着800延迟ssh都没卡，有人开X居然卡？
<onlylove_> vim按键难用是真的
<BuMangHuo> 这个贴图网站上传的图片可以删掉，这个赞
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: WhatsGoingOn 不用"北京分公司"么
<onlylove_> 说卡，舍emacs其谁
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 你真用过吗?
<onlylove_> Emacs Makes A Computer Slow
 * palomino|working 投eclipse一票
<BuMangHuo> http://www.smzdm.com/p/665449
<alvin_rxg> Title: Sony 索尼 PlayStation VITA 黑/白 1249元包邮_新蛋中国优惠_什么值得买 (@ smzdm.com)
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: jetbrains家的, 哪个比emacs快?
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 你是说难用投  eclipse 一票么
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: 毛叫我真用过
<onlylove_> WhatsGoingOn: emacs没资格说vim卡
<palomino|working> 必须的 BuMangHuo 
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: tty不流畅. 
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove_: x下的流畅. 你理解我上面说的话了吗?
<BuMangHuo> 前两天下载了个手游的梦幻西游，丫的 ios 上的账户居然跟小米是分开的服务器
<jiero> bu
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 明白了？
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 如果TTY的vim不流畅，EMACS直接卡死，不能动，懂？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 拜 20w 壕
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: palomino|working 我相信卖钱的IDE
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我也相信啊. 
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 你用过吗?
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 你用过么
<palomino|working> 我也相信,但是不想掏钱啊 -_- QiongMangHuo 
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 你别拿这些来糊弄我
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: jetbrains真是太好用了
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 所以羡慕 WhatsGoingOn 
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 我要是没用过我这么和你说？
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 白用
<palomino|working> :O
<BuMangHuo> 羡慕 WhatsGoingOn 啊
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: tty下emacs和vim都不流畅, gui下都流畅, 我一直是这个意思
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 你非要说emacs卡, 那你给证据
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你写 c 用 jetbrains?
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: vim再不流畅，也比你emacs快
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 必须呀, clion, 重构不能更简单
<jusss`> onlylove emacs -nw
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 给证据
<jusss`> onlylove for tty
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 你顶多是个人云亦云的说emacs慢
<BuMangHuo> 重构 c 啊
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 需要证据？你自己开个没X的机器试试咯
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 我试过了啊
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 我顶多人云亦云，你当我没用过emacs？
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 我也用过emacs了，就是比vim慢
 * QiongMangHuo Emacs 就是慢!!! 我特么想要删除一行还得先google怎么操作, 几分钟才能删掉!!!! 慢的很!!!!
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我也尝试尝试，有 edu 邮箱就可以用？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 对, 我有好多edu邮箱, 可以帮你弄一个. 
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 我不会vim那阵子，就是用emacs的
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 后来实在受不了了才用的vim
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我之前也搞过几个
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: edu.cn 可以不
<alvin_rxg> Title: 中国教育和科研计算机网CERNET (@ edu.cn)
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 不然vim那变态的按键，你用啊
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 我连vim script都会写一些, 我用vim比你水平高
<tryit> WhatsGoingOn, +1
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: emacs插件写了不少了我都
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 大神，别黑emacs了
<onlylove> WhatsGoingOn: 比我高又怎样？卡就是卡
<huntxu> vim按键哪里变态了
<WhatsGoingOn> onlylove: 你跟我说你用过emacs有屁用
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 我说的真事儿
 * QiongMangHuo 拐不走  窝还是默默地看吧
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: sed -i 行號d，不谢
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: C-k C-w C-d各种删除啊
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: huntxu 你俩要不要这么正经
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我没有正经啊
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 你个老不正经的
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: :!sed -i 行號d <- 这总行了吧
<QiongMangHuo> https://github.com/JetBrains/ideavim
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* JetBrains/ideavim · GitHub (@ github.com)
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: ex, 行号d 直接删
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: ideavim比vsvim好用很多!!!
<tryit> jusss`, 话说，找到工作了没
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 所以我就说, jetbrains是最好的ide, 比vs还好
<jusss`> tryit: 在找中，明天去面xwinx的公司
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 我觉得vs应该更好一点吧
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不不不, vs不配合VAx这样的东西, 垃圾的很
<palomino|working> vs+vax,必须的...
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 还有，我的pesmanager抽中robben了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 但是vs和VAx是分别收费的.
<palomino|working> 没有vax难用很多
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 但是clion就不一样了, 默认就比VS+VAx好用
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: ex有时比vim好用呀，除了不支持多字节编码，其它挺好的
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 玩厌了还值个几百块
<tryit> jusss`, 把今天扯淡的东西拿到面试上，然后侃侃而谈，面试官就晕了
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 把面试官说离职了?
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不过考虑到编译器的话, msvc还真是好.
<jusss`> tryit: ...
<tryit> jusss`, 然后成功入职～
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 0_0 知道为啥都没有pes 2014 for android了么...
<tryit> jusss`, 得靠忽悠
<jusss`> tryit: 这不还有点东西没搞明白吗
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: jetbrains有vs的插件, 叫resharper for c/c++, 在vs上面实现了clion的功能
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 手游操作類的太麻煩了
<tryit> palomino|working, ...你更高
<BuMangHuo> huntxu: QiongMangHuo 有啥好玩的手游推荐
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: x="bla"; ${!x} 这个!啥意思？
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 還是經營類的好
<palomino|working> O_O WhatsGoingOn 
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 就是个调读取器的标记啊, 语法就是这么规定的
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: 这个就是reader?
<WhatsGoingOn> palomino|working: 咋啦?
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 不然是啥
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 反正还是jetbeans好 因为现在vs没有linux版
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 装 aur 里面那个就可以？
<palomino|working> 还有这东东
 * QiongMangHuo 等我发家致富了的!
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 自己下载吧, aur的是免费版
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不过vs可以编译处linux app了
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 先用学生版嘛
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 将要可以了 现在还不行
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: 我用百度搜了半天"bash 感叹号"搜出一堆周杰伦，也没找到reader
<jiero> QiongMangHuo:  你已经可以很富有了 。 比我富有多了。
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 现在clion是免费的. 还没正式的release
<palomino|working> lol 百度
 * jiero 现在只有 133元了。。。
 * palomino|working 收到了工资单
<huntxu> jiero: 133現金，卡裏還有八位數吧
<palomino|working> 就等工资了..
<tryit> jusss`, 恩，加油～ :D
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 八位数? 给跪了
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。你把你卡里的后5位给我，我就翻好几倍啊。
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: 你从那看到这么用的，发个链接
<jiero> palomino|working: 工资给我吧。
<palomino|working> ...
<jiero> palomino|working: 我2个月工资才1100元
<palomino|working> 那我这个月喝西北风啊..
<palomino|working> .....
<jiero> palomino|working: 给我你的 1/20就好了
<palomino|working> 低于最低工资啊
<palomino|working> 我的1/20,大概20几块...
<jiero> palomino|working: 你可以喝东北风
<jiero> palomino|working: 啊。。。
<palomino|working> 诶
<palomino|working> 好像算错了-_-
<palomino|working> 200
 * palomino|working 对不起小学李老师
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 上午给你的链接, 跟你说过多少次了!
<tryit> jusss`,  试试aol.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: AOL - News, Sports, Weather, Entertainment, Local & Lifestyle (@ aol.com)
<jiero> palomino|working: 原来你也是靠分红的壕
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: 这个!和!!的用途一样？或 !command
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 不是.
<jiero> palomino|working: 少拿工资，的土豪
<palomino|working> 唉
<palomino|working> 去年分0
<palomino|working> 现在穷疯了
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 你只需要记住这个用法就行了. 人家就是这么设计的. 没有为什么
<palomino|working> 年终奖都没有
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。明白了---土豪没落了
<jiero> palomino|working: 千万家产只有一半了。
<jusss`> WhatsGoingOn: 那篇文章上讲可以这样用的？我真第一次见，
<WhatsGoingOn> jusss`: 文章里给的example
<onlylove_> jusss`: msg
 * WhatsGoingOn 听  海闊天空 - Beyond (Robynn & Kendy) 
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 靠, 得买两个tf卡
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 买啊, 又不用你花钱. 
<palomino|working> ...能有千万家产的一半也行啊 jiero
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 千 或者 万 你肯定有了
<palomino|working> 额..
<palomino|working> 那倒是有..
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 今天看到潍坊到杭州的飞机 -我要劫机么
 * QiongMangHuo 报告警察叔叔
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 。。。
<onlylove__> jusss`: 掉线了
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 警察是你弟弟好吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 买啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 买啊
<jiero> lol
 * QiongMangHuo nnnd, 清明和一群92/93/94的娃娃爬山, 一路挨刀
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 何处不挨刀。。。
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 你又想买啥
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 改名 BuMaiHuo
<QiongMangHuo> yegle: 对的 确实是水群, 今天尤其是
<WhatsGoingOn> yegle: 我在twitter见过你. 
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 大牛，教教我，这个读取器!
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: bash
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 去看abs
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 关键字是？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: nnnd 当然是"${!"
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: indirect reference
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 别老问, 自己搜!
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 我搜了
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: 不知道关键字是啥
<jusss`> 都用google搜了
<jusss`> bash bang reader 没搜到
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: pdf里搜"${!"
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你给他ban5分钟，让他搜，然后再放进来
 * jiero 想问谁知道将眼睛聚焦在前方未知处的技能叫什么？
<jiero> 好像我可以凭空对焦。。。
<QiongMangHuo> jiero: 叫 走神
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 不叫专注？
<palomino|working> 斗眼? jiero 
<jiero> palomino|working: 可能吧。
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 啥都不买
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 这货流畅？ 这我这里卡得很啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 恭喜中奖
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 现在 vim 也让我给配置的乱七八糟了
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 把配置删干净，世界就清静了
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你说jetbrains?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 恩
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你搜我刚说德话, 我说了jetbrains比emacs卡多了
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: ...
<BuMangHuo> 对
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 不过不可否认写代码的石猴jetbrains很舒畅
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 没感觉出来唉
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 当你需要改一个覆盖多个文件的变量的名字的石猴
<WhatsGoingOn> 时候
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你就知道这种ide多爽了. 
<BuMangHuo> 覆盖多个文件？ sed 不靠谱？
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你的输入法该扔了
<Z^C> 我乐个去
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 搜狗拼音
<QiongMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 暴击小dd
<BuMangHuo> 时候 事后
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: sed了怎么撤消呢?
<BuMangHuo> 都是常用词汇啊
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 前后参数一调个儿
<BuMangHuo> 还 sed 回去？
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 麻烦... 还要考虑到作用域啊
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 你sed只能全局
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 而且, 这货的调试界面做的也好
<Z^C> 困死了
<Z^C> 哥哥们
<Z^C> 表吵
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 我是有点儿不爽想kick了他
<WhatsGoingOn> QiongMangHuo: 不过我压制住了
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: w.qq.com 怎么加好友?
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 不会...
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: web.qq有.
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 吊打小dd happyaron
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: web.qq 登不上去
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 不知...
<lainme> O0XX|Qiong: 用手机加。。。
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你的输入法果然不对
<O0XX|Qiong> lainme: 手机上也没qq
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 为啥?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 认耸跟压制都打不对....
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: lol~
<jusss`> QiongMangHuo: ${!varprefix*}, ${!varprefix@} 这样怎么就不是间接引用了？
<BuMangHuo> 话说 w.qq.com 跟 webqq 不是去年说不玩了么，怎么又玩了
<QiongMangHuo> jusss`: 卧槽, 别问我, 我懒得回答
<BuMangHuo> 腾讯最大的好处就是从来没有抛弃过自己的产品吧
<IsoaSFlus_> O0XX|Qiong: 现在linux下有啥好点的qq解决方案吗
<BuMangHuo> IsoaSFlus_: w.qq.com
<O0XX|Qiong> IsoaSFlus_: 我要知道还用现在这么淡腾么?
<jusss`> BuMangHuo: 扣扣密宝卡就被抛弃了
<IsoaSFlus_> smartqq太挫了
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 我现在入了java大法了
<Z^C> 是要kick我么
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 我要用java重写fwall
<Z^C> 流泪。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 管我毛事啊...我要登录qq加个好友啊
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 手机啊
<Z^C> 0 0
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 我手机上没qq
<WhatsGoingOn> O0XX|Qiong: 装一个啊
 * O0XX|Qiong kun
<BuMangHuo> jusss`: 确定？
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 瞎说
<jusss`> BuMangHuo: 嗯
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: 啥?
<BuMangHuo> WhatsGoingOn: 你在 rh 的时候已经是 java guru 了
<BuMangHuo> 要骗我们
<WhatsGoingOn> BuMangHuo: ... ... 不不不, 前天刚开始学java
<BuMangHuo> 不要骗我们
 * O0XX|Qiong 我靠, 我某个虚拟机里居然有qq
<lainme> BuMangHuo: 可以算是不玩了。很多地方登录不上，很多有的功能都取消了
<palomino|working> 我今天早上也在某个虚拟机里发现了qq... O0XX|Qiong 
<BuMangHuo> 膜拜有虚拟机的你们
<BuMangHuo> 硬盘不够没法装虚拟机了
<BuMangHuo> 搞个 windows xp 也得 5G ...
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 5G刚好装好系统，你放弃吧，弄个android模拟器，然后，就这样
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 虽然用起来略别扭，但是还是能用的
<jusss`> 被间接引用搞迷惑了，跟指针有一拼。。。
<jusss`> $$和${!var}
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 额
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 安卓模拟器里面用 qq？
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 安卓模拟器如果你机器比较烂，模拟起来真心不如虚拟机，那东西死慢死慢的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 对吧
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 所以我就说不如虚拟机啊
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 但是那东西体积小
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 对于硬盘空间紧张的你来说，自己选
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 或者crossover一个qq
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 我记得 kandu搞过，能用的
<BuMangHuo> kandu: 老司机
<lainme> andriod x86或者genymotion？
<onlylove> lainme: 担心android qq是for arm的那样就麻烦了
<BuMangHuo> 没有试过
<nyfair> 有android x86的qq啊，应该是通用的
<nyfair> 虚拟机真心不如wine
<nyfair> 安卓模拟器连虚拟机都不如
<BuMangHuo> arndoid 就算虚拟机了吧
<BuMangHuo> android
<nyfair> 麻蛋，一年没碰git了，clone一个repo怎么写来着？
<nyfair> git clone?
<BuMangHuo> 昂
<BuMangHuo> 这年头用个 qq 还是这么纠结的
<nyfair> 多大事
<nyfair> http://w.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<lainme> onlylove_: ARM Translation Installer 之前玩游戏用过
<nyfair> lainme: 姐姐带我玩游戏
<lainme> nyfair: 您是行家
<nyfair> lainme: 我是菜鸟
<onlylove> lainme: nyfair年龄未知，别听ta乱叫
<jusss> 又掉了，擦
<BuMangHuo> 我了个去，你们用 do 的 vps ，能用 google 不
<jusss> 垃圾网络
<jusss> BuMangHuo: 能
<BuMangHuo> but your computer or network may be sending automated queries. To protect our users, we can't process your request right now
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: :a :b :c
<lainme> onlylove: 赶紧去上海证实一下
<jusss> onlylove: 去验证她的真身
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 是不是google弹条了，有时候google会让你输验证码
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 没有弹啊
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 是这样的，会有一个跳转页面，然后有验证码，输对了才继续
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 我周末也这样
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 现在又好了
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我在vmware的时候经常遇到
<BuMangHuo> 不知道给我 ban 几天
<BuMangHuo> 我去下载一个 deepin 看看他们怎么玩 qq 的
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 好像是crossover的
<jusss> onlylove_: 我现在理解你不停掉线的痛苦了
<jusss> onlylove_: 我这五分钟掉了两次
<onlylove_> jusss: 才两次
<jusss> onlylove_: 前几天因为下小电影被linode发警告信了，我把文件删了还烦我，我直接说its legal in my country,看它丫的怎么说
<palomino|working> ...
<jusss> onlylove_: 天朝有dmca吗？
<palomino|working> linode怎么知道你下小电影了
<palomino|working> 你用bt/ed了?
<onlylove_> jusss: 傻，vps在人家地盘
<freeflying> palomino|working: 今天又抢购
<jusss> palomino|working: 从海盗湾找了个magnet连接，用aria2下的
<onlylove_> palomino|working: bt可以下别的东西，很多linux iso都是bt的
<palomino|working> 哦..
<palomino|working> 下免费的自然没事
<BuMangHuo> ...
<palomino|working> 抢购了什么啊侯总 freeflying 
<jusss> palomino|working: 百度云扒资源真的超快，我的小电影，1分钟就扒下来了
<BuMangHuo> AFK
<freeflying> palomino|working: 小米，华为都今天抢购
<palomino|working> ... jusss 
<palomino|working> 我下百度云慢死了
<palomino|working> 即使用了百度云管家,也才1.xM/s
<palomino|working> 哦.. freeflying 
<jusss> palomino|working: 我才500kb
<BuMangHuo> 稍微大点的文件不用管家不让下啊
<palomino|working> 唉
<palomino|working> 别提了
<palomino|working> 在天津,电信特别慢
<jusss> palomino|working: 你都1m了还敢说慢
<palomino|working> 当然慢了...
<BuMangHuo> 而且是特别慢
<palomino|working> 因为在公司干同样的事儿至少3M以上...
<palomino|working> 前几天升级android sdk
<jusss> 我10mb电信，下载速度也才500kb
<palomino|working> 下载速度才几十k
<palomino|working> 来公司几M/s
<palomino|working> 我50m电信啊...
<palomino|working> 悲剧的是我住的小区只有电信
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 家里小区只有 50M 的电信的更悲剧....
<palomino|working> ...
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 我其实想要个 10M 的
<palomino|working> 这样..
<palomino|working> 我恨不能100M...
<nyfair> palomino|working: 百度云4.5以前不限速,不要更新
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 这样...
<palomino|working> 多谢老司机!
<nyfair> palomino|working: 下个旧版百度云就行了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那树莓派搞 openwrt 应该不错
<nyfair> palomino|working: 还有方法2,把pan.baidu.com改成wap.baidu.com，浏览器直接下也不限速
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-自由存，随心享 (@ baidu.com)
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 新版本的有俩网卡？
<palomino|working> O_O nyfair 
<palomino|working> 有大文件限制么 nyfair 
<nyfair> palomino|working: 么有
<palomino|working> good!!
 * palomino|working momo nyfair 
<palomino|working> thx
<nyfair> palomino|working: 老司机带带我
 * palomino|working 新手
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 不知道..
<jusss> 又掉了
<jusss> nyfair: 怎么下4，5以前的版本？
<palomino|working> 把pan改成wap报错说找不到呢...
<jusss> palomino|working: pan.baidu.com/WAP/home
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云升级 (@ baidu.com)
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 不是直接改吧
<jusss> pan.baidu.com/wap/home/
<BuMangHuo> 是加的
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-您的网络U盘 (@ baidu.com)
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 先得转存到自己的网盘么
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛发百度云4.5资源给我吧
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 下载链接好像也能改的样子
<Z^C> 是开始准备下班的节奏么
<onlylove_> nyfair: 赞美牛牛
<nyfair> http://pan.baidu.com/wap/home
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度云 网盘-您的网络U盘 (@ baidu.com)
<nyfair> 不是好的么？
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我的动感单车到了 哈哈 
<tryit> palomino|working, 两周前刚换30M电信
<tryit> palomino|working, 全速下载速度可以保持在3M左右
<palomino|working> 全速下载是没问题
<yunfan> tryit: 多少钱一个月  可有公网ip 上行如何  
<palomino|working> 问题在常常不能全速...
<jusss`> nyfair: 牛牛发我4.5客户端
<palomino|working> 同样的网站,用公司的联通光纤访问比家里电信光纤快n倍
<onlylove> 想起我那常年不破百的3G就头大
<tryit> yunfan, 我在魔都，帝都换联通
<yunfan> palomino|working: 是的 比如我这里 白天别人出门了 我能满速 晚上大家回来了  我开网页都卡 我是20M的 
<yunfan> tryit: 我知道你在魔都 我准备过一阵过去 所以才问你
<tryit> yunfan, 没注意是否有公网IP，京东买的，2年2100
<jusss`> onlylove 中联通，轻松破百
<yunfan> tryit: 京东也卖这个 ？？
<tryit> yunfan, 在电信直接办一年1400
<tryit> yunfan, 呵呵，刚推出
<yunfan> tryit: 那还是你便宜 我这是光纤到楼 20M 199/月
<onlylove> jusss`: 信号不好破毛百
<tryit> yunfan, 是京东便宜
<yunfan> 不过等我到期了 可以换99/月的 
<tryit> yunfan, 直接去电信办就没有2年2100的套餐
<yunfan> 到那时候我又出门混了 
<yunfan> tryit: 我说一年1k4也便宜 
<tryit> yunfan, 壕……
<yunfan> 我去搜 z9 mini 居然第一个就是魅族的广告 说什么完爆z9 mini 现在魅族都沦落到要跟nubia拼了么 ？
 * IsoaSFlus_ 20m对等，980两年的路过
<yunfan> tryit: 做it的难道不该投资这个么 ？
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus_: 客官肉身寄托何处？
<IsoaSFlus_> yunfan: 大学
<IsoaSFlus_> 中国的
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus_: 额 还招生不 
<yunfan> 不会是教育网吧
<IsoaSFlus_> 垃圾大学，来了准后悔
<IsoaSFlus_> 不是
<IsoaSFlus_> 教育网就爽了
<IsoaSFlus_> 有v6
<yunfan> 啥学校 干嘛不说名字 
<yunfan> 再烂都比我学校好 你怕什么 
<IsoaSFlus_> 不好意思提
<IsoaSFlus_> 我现在用的就是z7 mini
<palomino|working> 用了wap大法貌似还是有5个线程的限制
<palomino|working> 2.5M到头了..
<IsoaSFlus_> 个人对nubia好感度不错
<tryit> yunfan, 应该
<jusss`> IsoaSFlus_: 什么学校呀，
<onlylove> yunfan: 越不好意思提的往往都是国内名牌 cc jusss` IsoaSFlus_
<IsoaSFlus_> 二本还名牌……
<IsoaSFlus_> 合肥学院，够low吧
<jusss`> IsoaSFlus_: 好名字，那个地方盛产肥料吧
<IsoaSFlus_> ⊙▽⊙不太清楚
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus_: 原来同省  合肥学院确实比我学校稍微烂一点  
<IsoaSFlus_> yunfan: 菊苣ustc的？
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus_: 没有啊 我传媒学校的  
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus_: 你那z7是用原生系统还是刷的系统  ？
<IsoaSFlus_> 原生
<IsoaSFlus_> 折腾手机是高中干的事了
<IsoaSFlus_> 以前学c的时候没电脑，只好在手机上装个debian用gcc
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 手机...
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus_: 那你还有几只手？
<IsoaSFlus_> 还有两只
<yunfan> palomino|working: 这个不稀奇 
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus_: 怎么没剁？
<IsoaSFlus_> 中兴机子我用了三台了，没想剁过
<yunfan> 难得你这么个奇葩 喜欢捧zte的臭脚啊  
<yunfan> 这个能root不 
<IsoaSFlus_> 这话说得难听了
<yunfan> 只要能root 装xposed我也闭眼了 
<yunfan> 难听也说了 有什么办法 
<IsoaSFlus_> 能root，还相当简单，纯手机端就能
<Z^C> 有人做医疗行业的么
<yunfan> 那还行 
<IsoaSFlus_> 还有我算捧zte？我从来不向谁安利这牌子，只有别人提起的时候我说自己的感受罢了
 * palomino|working 连买3个剁手兴了...
<yunfan> 我捧了华为两次臭脚 凭良心说  省电做得不错  
<jusss`> test
<IsoaSFlus_> nubia的手机貌似root了还能保修
<yunfan> 但是root太麻烦  而且老没rom用  
<yunfan> 所以我不打算继续捧了  不过如果我父母这种不折腾的人 还是可以推荐华为 
<yunfan> 续航实在是做得好  
<Z^C> 有人做设备么
<yunfan> palomino|working: 买了那个什么大婶？
<palomino|working> 酷派?_?
<IsoaSFlus_> z7 mini的续航太残废了
<IsoaSFlus_> 不过对我来说没啥，回寝室就插上电
<yunfan> 续航烂我得小心点  
<yunfan> 不过就我得经验来看  装上xposed续航能翻倍 
<yunfan> 主要都是那些 bootchains 在捣鬼
<BuMangHuo> palomino|working: 有那么多手剁啊？
<palomino|working> 我提醒一句:小心京东客户端
<palomino|working> 这玩意老偷偷耗光我的电..
<yunfan> palomino|working: 京东有啥玄妙？
<jusss`> Z^C: 有
<jusss`> Z^C: 有什么福利吗？
<jusss`> palomino|working: 我连买2个zte了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 估计是开发偷懒不做push用了pull 技术 
<Z^C> juss 你是做什么设备的
<palomino|working> :-/
<Z^C> 走了。。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 你都没装xposed?
<palomino|working> 没
<jusss`> Z^C: 掉了
<palomino|working> 不知道xposed现在支持5.0了没
<yunfan> palomino|working: 也是 好像他没支持art
<Z^C> 你做什么设备的
<Z^C> jusss`  做哪个区域的
<palomino|working> 听说前段时间出了个alpha版,支持5.0的 yunfan 
<jusss`> mtk的果然容易没信号。。。
<yunfan> palomino|working: art这种东西 要改就不是一点点了  
<Z^C> 晕死 还能不能愉快的聊天了
<yunfan> 不知道是不是改了android的动态链接库
<jusss`> 又掉了，擦
<Z^C> jusss` 你做什么设备，哪片区域的
<jusss`> 这傻叉的网络
<palomino|working> Rovo89替代了原系统的libart.so库文件 yunfan 
<jusss> Z^C: 我不做，我一个朋友做
<Z^C> jusss 他做哪边的呢 可以共享下资源
<yunfan> palomino|working: 问题是 art是安装时候二进制翻译成本地吗 他不会只依赖一个库吧 难道 libart.so就是他定制的动态连接器？
<jusss> Z^C: 不清楚
<palomino|working> 不知道啊.. yunfan 
<Z^C> 好吧  
<O0XX|Qiong> WhatsGoingOn: 这歌是叫 扣me美逼?
<yunfan> palomino|working: 我准备去捧下联想 
<yunfan> 看到那个乐蒙k3 note貌似不错 
<onlylove> jusss: 你用的是mit-scheme还是guile
<jusss> onlylove: sbcl
<jusss> onlylove: LOL
<jusss> onlylove: scheme用chez cl用sbcl
<jusss> 你要学scheme
<jusss> ?
<onlylove> jusss: 问下
<Z^C> 我用的是xchatttttttttttttttt
<onlylove> jusss: sbcl的名字放中文里面真讽刺
<yunfan> 额 续航糟糕 
<jusss> onlylove: 但是好使，
<jusss> onlylove: 不过真正的大牛都是自己写解释器的
<jusss> onlylove: 淫王都号称40行写完一个解释器
<onlylove> jusss: 也没见他贡献啥
<onlylove> jusss: 除了troll他有甚贡献？
<onlylove> 喵咪咪的，亚信再看我简历我拉黑之
<jusss> onlylove: 这个还真不知道，说不准人家改过内核bug谁知道
<onlylove> jusss: 依照他的性子，不好用的东西，要么忍了，要么丢了
<onlylove> jusss: 你看，这不去微软那边了，不过我等他开贴喷微软
<jusss> onlylove: 能从清华出去然后又连跳了2个大学，也是厉害了
<jusss> onlylove: 他上了四个大学吧
<onlylove_> jusss: 盖茨很厉害，丹尼斯也很厉害，不是么
<jusss> onlylove_: 。。。
<jusss> onlylove_: 不能那样比
<onlylove_> jusss: 那怎么比
<onlylove_> jusss: 我没否认他厉害
<jusss> onlylove_: 况且时代也不一样了，unix刚一出来时不是还被当时的大牛嘲笑吗
<onlylove_> jusss: 最起码比我这个整天玩游戏的强
<onlylove_> jusss: 我不认为那是嘲笑
<jusss> onlylove_: 最后那个时代认为是愚蠢的系统现在都是它的后代
<onlylove_> jusss: 这是生存能力和生存策略的问题
<onlylove_> jusss: unix当时是分发代码的，剩下的都不肯
<onlylove_> jusss: 这东西就和hddvd和blueraydvd似的
<onlylove_> jusss: 还有td-scdma和wcdma一样
<jusss> hd已死
<onlylove_> jusss: 谁商业化了，谁就活下来
<jusss> td是真正的垃圾
<onlylove_> jusss: 你没理由证明bd比HD更强，唯一强的是BD容量更大
<Z^C> 这里讨论政治不会被和谐吧
<onlylove_> Z^C: 必须会
<Z^C> 看来果然没有自由的地方啊
<onlylove_> jusss: 如果当时wcdma死了呢
<jusss> cdma2k
<Z^C> 天朝这样真的不合适
<onlylove_> jusss: 所以技术优劣并不一定是生存下来的根本
<jusss> tdd lte依然还是垃圾
<jusss> 上下行用一个通道，这就是在找死
<jusss> 在火车上，移动就是个废
<palomino|working> 哼哼...能存活下来的关键全看色情片发行商用哪个... onlylove_ 
<yunfan> jusss: 没有吧 我当年坐火车回家 就靠gprs
<yunfan> 跟adam聊天
<Z^C> 这个频道管理员是怎么来的
<yunfan> palomino|working: ip6才1800mah 续航却那么好 
<yunfan> 这帮android 厂商也太挫了 
<jusss> yunfan: 你做的是80km/h的快车?
<Z^C> iMadper 系统自动给的么 管理员 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不过迪士尼应该不算吧？
<iMadper> Z^C: 好像是诶. 
<yunfan> jusss: 绿皮车 京福线
<jusss> yunfan: 那速度慢，能用
<onlylove> yunfan: 绿皮车还有？
<palomino|working> ip6续航也没多好吧,还不是一天一充... yunfan 
<Z^C> iMadper 我能要么
<jusss> onlylove: 有
<iMadper> Z^C: 不知道诶. 要来干嘛?
<palomino|working> 当然ios电源管理显然是比android做得好
<yunfan> palomino|working: 但是假如给他3kmah 岂不是牛逼了 ？
<Z^C> iMadper 看着好看
<palomino|working> 那得厚出来一截.. yunfan 
<yunfan> palomino|working: 我发现定制的ui里 经常有两个android系统耗电 
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不，做的好的原因是，水果的硬件是固定的
<iMadper> Z^C: 这个理由可能要不到诶
<palomino|working> 我觉得关键是不让应用胡搞吧 onlylove 
<yunfan> 一个叫 android os 一个叫android系统 不知道里头有啥玄乎 
<palomino|working> android这堆应用,每个都自己弄个推送什么的
<yunfan> onlylove: 水果的硬件如今也不是固定了 
<palomino|working> cp\u根本没时间休息嘛
<Z^C> iMadper 你当时是怎么申请到的
<onlylove> palomino|working: android的硬件花色太多，什么mtk 高通啥的
<iMadper> Z^C: 大管理员给的. 
<onlylove> yunfan: 至少CPU是水果的
<yunfan> palomino|working: android以前jvm那种方式其实好管理 
<onlylove> yunfan: 只要SOC固定，怎么都好说
<yunfan> onlylove: 其实是水果的一些政策问题 比如不好开fork
<Z^C> iMadper 可是大管理员不是个机器人么
<onlylove> yunfan: 水果这个政策怎么说，看水果的PC机
<onlylove> yunfan: 再看linux各种distro
<palomino|working> android对后台管理没那么严格 yunfan 
<iMadper> Z^C: 这个频道了很多人混了五六年了还没拿到管理员. 你觉得你能要到?
<Z^C> iMadper 所以我问你是怎么来的么 你还塘塞我
<iMadper> Z^C: 我说了, 大管理员给的
<iMadper> Z^C: 这也叫搪塞?
<IsoaSFlus_> 要那么多管理员干嘛
<Z^C> iMadper 好吧  管理员也挺辛苦的  
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 一个管理不一定时刻在
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 万一有捣乱的管理不在不好办
<Z^C> 是的
<IsoaSFlus_> onlylove: 我的意思的现在应该饱和了
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus_: 既然现在饱和了，那自然就不用给 Z^C了
<IsoaSFlus_> on
<IsoaSFlus_> onlylove: 所以啊，还不懂我的意思吗
<IsoaSFlus_> 非要把话说成这样
<IsoaSFlus_> 不伤人？
<Z^C> 真实的
<yunfan> palomino|working: 是啊 理论上他官方应该出个xposed这种东西 
<Z^C> 你俩真是的
<yunfan> palomino|working:  jvm的全是虚的  什么通讯录啥的都应该可以造假 
<yunfan> onlylove: 那不一样  
<gfxmode> 写了一天的Pascal。。。
<Z^C> 我寻思注册个没有被注册过的名字
<Z^C> 不然每次登陆都提示我名字已被注册
<jusss> gfxmode: 什么地方还用Pascal?
<onlylove_> jusss: 我还是打算有时间看下函数式
<onlylove_> jusss: 所以打算看下scheme
<jusss> onlylove_: sicp
<jusss> onlylove_: 比tcpl强多了，虽然也不是入门推荐
<gfxmode> jusss: 很老的应用程序，9几年比较流行
<jusss> onlylove_: 看land of lisp 
<yunfan> onlylove_: 你终于开悟了 知道跟风炒概念了 
<jusss> onlylove_: tspl 
<yunfan> jusss: 有个教程更好  h开头的 
<jusss> onlylove_: yu
<jusss> onlylove_: yunfan htdp
<jusss> how to design program
<gfxmode> jusss: Handbook of *
<yunfan> jusss: 对  是这个 这个貌似最浅显
<yunfan> 还有 the little schemer 适合不喜欢废话的人 
<yunfan> 还有  learn x in y minutes 的scheme版本 呵呵 
<jusss> onlylove_: 三本推荐入门书 land of lisp the schem programming language how to design program,  还有一本sicp
<yunfan> the little schemer最刁 可以算是一招鲜 吃遍天 
<gfxmode> 手把手教你学XXX
<yunfan> 随你什么问题 都是递归解决 额 
<jusss> onlylove_: tspl可以去scheme.com 上有html版本，跟sicp一样
<alvin_rxg> Title: (chez (chez scheme)) (@ scheme.com)
<gfxmode> irssi可以显示记录的log文件么？
<onlylove_> 我擦，人干事
<onlylove_> 这网
<onlylove_> jusss: 你的网今天咋回事，怎么和我一样了
<Z|C> You are already logged in as Z^C.
<Z|C>  -NickServ- Use GROUP to register Z|C to your account.
<Z|C>  -NickServ- Use GROUP to register Z|C to your account.
<Z|C> You are already logged in as Z^C.
<Z|C>  -NickServ- Use GROUP to register Z|C to your account.
<Z|C> 这个事什么意思
<Z|C> 问下
<iMadper> Z|C: 别刷屏.
<Z|C> 哦  我注册的时候碰到这个问题
<Z|C> 请教下
<Z|C> 没人知道么
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 知道, 不过懒得帮你找link了
<Z|C> 啥意思
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 你能把一个nick放到你的注册账号下面. 成为一个group
<Z|C> 不知道怎么操作。。
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 这种问题, 你随便就能google到
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: /msg nickserv group
<Z|C> 这就可以了吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu kylin 14.04运行游戏报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469366 系统64位，运行64位版本游戏时 ./isaac.x64: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 缺少libopenal.so.1，于是我执行了 apt-get install libopenal1:i386 下面是命令执
<^k^>  ─> 行情况 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... …
<jiero> 有人有 用 dbus-send 组合替代 systemctl hybrid-sleep 吗？
<onlylove_> 二代居然提技术问题了
<yunfan> 草了 那个z9 mini是用nano sim卡的 
<yunfan> 老子去哪里搞这鸟卡 
<onlylove_> 太阳从西面出来了
<onlylove_> yunfan: 自己剪
<onlylove_> yunfan: 我的microsim就是自己剪的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 如果是比较老的卡，剪不了 nano sim
<yunfan> onlylove_: 注意 是 nano sim卡 不是 micro sim 我已经是micro sim了 
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 我的联通卡就剪不了，被迫去营业厅实名了
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 看你的卡啊，有的卡可以剪
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 但是现在是3对的比较多，所以再剪掉一圈就好 cc yunfan
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我是直接去杭州换的 
<onlylove> yunfan: 我当然知道nano sim和microsim的区别
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: 嗯
<BuMangHuo> yunfan: 如果你是直接换的 micro，那我猜你还可以来一刀
<yunfan> onlylove: 我每剪卡器呢 
<BuMangHuo> 剪刀啊
<BuMangHuo> 要啥剪卡器
<onlylove> yunfan: 剪刀，美工刀
<yunfan> BuMangHuo: 我拆下来看看 
<BuMangHuo> 或者出门随便找个修手机的
<freeflying> 谁买了moto g电信版
<yunfan> 不过不能买 至今论坛上还有一拨人在求root
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【疑问】关于“粉碎棱镜”平台对ubuntu关于隐私方面的评价 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469367 “粉碎棱镜”——这是一个什么样的平台，有那些人和组织在支持这个平台？或者有类似目的但是比这个要好的平台？ https://prism-break.org/zh-CN 在“操作系统”列表中
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong:  htc的有cm部
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: htc有的有
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 电信版估计都没了吧
<yunfan> freeflying: 别买电信  
<yunfan> freeflying: 除非有人用枪指你脑袋逼你买 
<onlylove> yunfan: http://iphone.tgbus.com/hardware/pingce/201209/20120927062834.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 实践出真知 "土方法"Nano SIM卡裁剪教程 - iPhone中文网
<freeflying> yunfan: 这都是废话了，你能找到跟电信一样便宜的套餐吗
<yunfan> onlylove: 不靠谱 我从来就画不了直线 也剪不出直线  这个 z9 可以pass了 
<yunfan> freeflying: 有多便宜？
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 我自己剪过, 挂了
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 我剪过，没挂
<freeflying> yunfan: 1500m, 4G每个月99
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 其实也不是完全挂了
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 不稳定而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以用别的东西，比方说木匠的凿
<yunfan> freeflying: 许多地方用不了 你搞个p
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 我剪的那张还没啥问题反馈
<yunfan> freeflying: 联通的便宜点 也相对节点好点 
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 虽然是给别人剪的，还是仔细研究过的
<gfxmode_> TB上可以买剪卡器，咔嚓一下，就好了
<freeflying> yunfan: 实践出真知
<yunfan> 移动的我是开了个 58一月500m的 28快话费 30快上网 
<yunfan> freeflying: 我以前在帝都就是联通的卡 
<freeflying> yunfan: 从南到北，城市农村都走过
<onlylove> yunfan: 当然，那东西比较快，你要拿准了，不然咔嚓一下就废了
<freeflying> yunfan: 信号杠杠得
<yunfan> onlylove: 没root 我剪了也没啥用  再等等 
<yunfan> 老跟你们扯 都忘记做饭了 
<jusss> freeflying: 联通快
<freeflying> jusss: 快个毛，都是fdd的网络
<jusss> freeflying: 3g
<onlylove> yunfan: http://jingyan.baidu.com/article/36d6ed1f5d50e11bcf488316.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ iPhone5C手机（Nano-SIM卡）SIM卡剪卡_百度经验
<freeflying> jusss: 我们用的都是4G
<jusss> freeflying: 天朝的联通4g和国外的fdd lte一样吗？
<jusss> freeflying: 据说cdma没4g，那美国和欧洲要统一fdd lte了?
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.pc6.com/edu/58677.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ iphone5剪卡教程,nano sim card超级简单教程 _pc6资讯
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实很easy的
<jiero> yunfan: 我没那么多网络使用。就开了无极变速 6元20m，能升级的。
<jusss> freeflying: cdma-evdv还出吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 好像是没
<freeflying> jusss: 电信全部fdd+tdd混合组网
<jusss> onlylove: 取了个这么牛叉的名字竟然挂了
<onlylove> jusss: 因为……产量少，人不爱做
<jusss> freeflying: 那现在欧洲和美国真的统一了?
<onlylove> jusss: 然后就这么死了
<jusss> onlylove: cdma就这么死了，唉
<onlylove> jusss: cdma比GSM差么，并不，所以你看有时候技术并不一定是主要原因
<freeflying> jusss: 现在都开始搞5G了，你还在纠结啥cdma啊，3G上米国欧洲主要都是wcdma好不
<jusss> freeflying: 3g不是cdma-evdo和wcdma吗？
<jusss> onlylove: 据说5g比wifi还快
<onlylove> jusss: 快有毛用，你有wifi便宜么
<yunfan> jie什么叫无极变速 
<jusss> onlylove: 今晚回去把我那个网站搞搞
<jusss> onlylove: 一直没动过，唉
<onlylove> yunfan: 就是平滑变速
<onlylove> yunfan: 你知道物理课上的滑动变阻器和箱式变阻器不
<onlylove> yunfan: 有级变速的话，速度是固定的几个值
<onlylove> yunfan: 无级变速类似变频器那种东西
<onlylove> jusss: 你要搞成啥样
<jusss> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> jusss: 那你自己搞吧
 * jusss 谁免费帮我搞搞网站
<onlylove> jusss: http://localhost-8080.com/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 考据癖 | 好奇心 | 冷知识
<onlylove> jusss: 其实真不用太复杂
<onlylove> jusss: 或者你看下adam的
<BuMangHuo> 才知道原来域名可以有 -
<onlylove> jusss: adam.info？
<onlylove> jusss: 不过adam那个用的octapress还是啥
<onlylove> jusss: 当然你要是实在讨厌php，可以用ruby，然后自己写前端
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 神奇吧，其实这网站当时是二代发这频道的，我觉得还有点意思
<onlylove> jusss: 顺便说，现在招聘python或者ruby的也不少，django和ror什么的挺多的
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以嘛 你可以学学 
<onlylove> yunfan: 学啥？剪卡？
<onlylove> yunfan: 这几天忙游戏
<onlylove> yunfan: 其实也没啥好玩的，也许过不了几天就不玩了？谁知道呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 学ROR能认识美术妹子么
<yunfan> onlylove: 我说 python
<onlylove> yunfan: 我受不了空格
<onlylove> yunfan: 还有，最近的面试电话，俩桌面一测试，要疯了
<yunfan> onlylove: 妹子都喜欢宝石 你还是学习 ror吧 不象python 都是gay
<onlylove> yunfan: perl也是宝石
<yunfan> onlylove: 比如你问我是搞什么的 我说我搞py的 :]
<onlylove> yunfan: ee神的恶趣味？
<onlylove> yunfan: 你可以说你养蛇的嘛
<onlylove> yunfan: 哦，应该是蟒
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵  搞py好 
<cxy> 请问怎么上谷歌，我在百度上百度的方法要不然不会用要不然不能用，谁能给个教程文档啥的，感激不尽
<onlylove_> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43623
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 文化部正在审查更多日本动漫作品
<onlylove_> 柯南也要被审查了？
<sennn> 大家好
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:24
<oneieaf> 大家好
<^k^> oneieaf:点点点.  18:25
<cxy> 请问怎么上谷歌，我在百度上百度的方法要不然不会用要不然不能用，谁能给个教程文档啥的，感激不尽
<sennn> tor
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWINOIFc5rAAG1H1fJRZcAAMY7QEYEoMAAbU3529.jpg 看最后一个
<gfxmode_> 这个才是万人斩 http://3g.163.com/news/15/0408/16/AMMMCAQQ00014JB5.html
<^k^> gfxmode_: ⇪ 日校长嫖娼20多年涉1.2万女子_手机网易网
<yunfan> gfxmode_: 太狠了吧 你每天玩个女的 从一岁到100岁也才3万啊
<gfxmode_> yunfan: 群的呢
<gfxmode_> yunfan: 20 * 365也才7K多，这则新闻有点不对。。。
<jiero> 谁能告诉我怎么简单的不用 root 权限 hibernate ？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 放松,再来一次！ : 又歪了,这怎么进得去,出来出来,再来一次,你太紧张了!放松,看屁股!靠左点!对!慢点!好!进来了进来了!再进来一点!OKOK!好!停车费2元……!
<jiero> 呀的。
<jiero> 卧虎吐了。
<jiero> 我糊涂了。。。
<jiero> linux的电源管理这么道道。
<jussss> jiero: systemd
<jiero> jussss,  我看了一通呀  并没找到 systemd 不用root就可以休眠的方式
<jussss> jiero: systemctl hiberate试试，我就知道可以systemctl suspend不用root
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 求解,steam的CS与Windows的CS无法在局域网联网一起玩 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469368 前几天突然心血来潮,在steam上买了Counter Strike的套装,下载运行都很顺利,唯一悲剧的就是启动后发现无法和小伙伴一起联机玩~~ 请问一下,这个和正版盗版有关系吗?因为朋友用
<jusss> 想看50度灰
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 狗不懂 : 有个人被狗咬伤,赶忙到医生那里上药。 医生正收拾东西,准备下班。"看看几点了,怎么这时候才来?"医生满脸不快。"我是知道的,医生,"那人说,"可是,狗不懂啊！ "  
<AGfeather> 各位亲人，我谷歌进不去，求解脱，我是JAVA程序员，你懂的
<gfxmode> AGfeather: http://nan.so/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 南搜 nan.so - 让Google搜索更简单
<AGfeather> 谢谢
<happyaron> AGfeather: 换C#就好多了
<happyaron> lol
<gfxmode> happyaron: JAVA写Android程序;C#写Windows Phone程序
<happyaron> gfxmode: 那就swift吧
<happyaron> gfxmode: 这个比较容易赚钱
<AngeryFeather> 虽然我很穷，可是还是想干自己想干的事，尽管现在不是干想干的事
<happyaron> AngeryFeather: 好样的
<happyaron> AngeryFeather: 为了做想做的事努力
<onlylove> 好像python可以写android程序？
<onlylove> 梦想引领未来，希望你能活到那一天
<onlylove> happyaron: 我那么说，是不是有点伤人
<happyaron> onlylove: 人家年轻的话你那话就不对啦
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实你也还不算年纪大
<onlylove> happyaron: 实际上怎么说，我也不知道能不能活到那一天
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> 所以其实是个很悲催的事情
<happyaron> 既来之则安之
<onlylove> 小DD，啥时候能看到龙芯超算打榜啊
<happyaron> 等ARM64吧
<happyaron> 龙芯这次干不过arm的
<onlylove> 靠，龙虾不是浮点强化么
<onlylove> 刚被人用整数性能奚落了一阵子
<happyaron> 浮点比整数还挫，谨记
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> 真的假的，整数那么搓，浮点怎么过
<onlylove> happyaron: 驱动之家那不知道真假的软文看没
<happyaron> onlylove: 看了，差别比例啥的肯定有软件优化因素，但实际上能不能战胜A8是不需要它比的
<happyaron> onlylove: A7已经把市场上已有的所有ARM芯片都爆了，你想呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不关心A8啊，那是个64的啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 龙芯也是64位的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我关心的是A57啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 整个ARM/Linaro体系都是被苹果吊打的节奏
<happyaron> ARM指那个公司
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是说A57和龙虾3B啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是完虐啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那么搓？
<happyaron> onlylove: 3B是和3A一样的核心，挑体质好的胶水起来两个，提升一点主频
<happyaron> onlylove: 所有性能提升，都在于主频提升
<happyaron> 那么高功耗，性能被A8虐十倍不夸张
<happyaron> A8的图形性能不止它10倍
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得末代水果貌似PPC900MHZ的，不比当时的P4差啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 龙芯是同频率要比x86/arm64都差
<onlylove> happyaron: 就那个台灯
<happyaron> onlylove: 而且差很多
<onlylove> happyaron: MIPS不是比ARM性能好么，这不科学啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 龙芯实现得不好
<happyaron> onlylove: 浮点数方面指令集各种bug
<happyaron> 基本上不可用
<onlylove> 果然马列主义没用
<happyaron> 只能用32位o32 ABI
<happyaron> onlylove: 看大华为和NUDT吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 龙芯今年也会有大幅更新，但应该被华为NUDT吊打的节奏
<happyaron> onlylove: 另外ARM64和ARM其实没那么多关系了
<onlylove> happyaron: 华为不是公版核么
<happyaron> onlylove: 公版核设计的时候它有参与啊
<happyaron> onlylove: https://www.linaro.org/members/
<happyaron> onlylove: 看 Core Members 的组成咯
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Linaro members 
<happyaron> onlylove: A57出了继续被apple吊打
<happyaron> 今天说了俩吊打，都是真心的吊打，不夸张
<onlylove> happyaron: 都是ARM，差距咋这么大
<happyaron> onlylove: 水平问题咯
<happyaron> onlylove: apple的设计和实现领先ARM业内两年
<happyaron> A7一出，就很难撼动了
<onlylove> happyaron: 果然还是18摸聪明
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯？
<onlylove> happyaron: 直接丢出个openpower啊
<happyaron> onlylove: open不open，power的性能在数据中心级仍然无人能及啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 国产龙虾不行，可以国产power嘛
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是要去IOE么
<onlylove> happyaron: 这一下I没去掉啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 国产arm64/mips都会有，power不见得
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> openpower跟power7/8@那就不是一回事
<onlylove> 可怜了索尼啊
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> 弄个CELL玩不转
<happyaron> sony最近各种受伤
<happyaron> cell不就是阉割版power么
<onlylove> 不过CELL是07年的事情了
<happyaron> 恩呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 不一样，我记得PS3的cell是1+8
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然power的结构我不太清楚
<happyaron> onlylove: power不是给了图纸给了工艺就能做出来的啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 那真是人类cpu设计上的巅峰之作
<happyaron> 尽管市场上被intel/arm打得满地找不到牙
<onlylove> happyaron: 那不一样啊，最起码有图纸了，比起原来还要买来然后放大
<onlylove> happyaron: 简单多了
<happyaron> onlylove: 等学会了，arm性能早就超过这代power了
<happyaron> 回头ibm不给你图纸了，肿么办？
<happyaron> 或者ibm根本不继续搞这系列power了，肿么办？
<onlylove> 丢给open玩啊
<onlylove> power这东西太贵，intel还是沾便宜的光
<onlylove> 就像SATA和SCSI一样
<happyaron> onlylove: power也是软硬结合的，这点只有intel可以匹敌
<happyaron> onlylove: power是cpu设计/代码/硬件工艺三种力量合力的
<happyaron> http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2014-07-10/07599486238.shtml
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ IBM将投30亿美元研发碳芯片技术复苏硬件业务|IBM|芯片_业界_新浪科技_新浪网
<happyaron> 你看ibm搞得是啥
<onlylove> 问题是，MS-DOS，IBM帮忙卖的，X86，IBM卖掉的……
<onlylove> 说起来，虽然INTEL很牛，源头还是IBM
<happyaron> x86专利过半来源于ibm
<happyaron> onlylove: 你看现在的云计算、虚拟化、container技术，哪个不是人家玩坏了的
<happyaron> 只不过时代变了，应用场景变了
<happyaron> softlayer 才是世界上最大的IaaS提供商，amazon/google/rackspace都靠边
<onlylove> 问题是丫的不赚钱啊
<onlylove> 就和当年SUN一样
<happyaron> onlylove: 丫的也死不了啊
<onlylove> 噢，SUN死了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 它靠专利就能养活
<happyaron> z系列那东东，是能说去就去的么，你是财政部长，你敢么
<happyaron> 工行挂给你看
<happyaron> 看联想曙光等等谁敢接
<onlylove> 不是那啥，新疆用K1了么
<happyaron> 都是leaf系统
<happyaron> 核心系统就一套，在软件园，工行软开里面
<happyaron> z系列
<onlylove> 我知道联想肯定不敢接
<happyaron> 我是工行我不敢让曙光接
<onlylove> 曙光和浪潮不清楚，不过浪潮软件不行
<happyaron> 联想都比它强
<happyaron> z系列的指标，真不是x86现在可以达到的
<happyaron> 主要的都不是性能了
<onlylove> 联想这几年混的比曙光还好？
<happyaron> 服务能力强啊
<onlylove> 好吧
<happyaron> 银行要的就是有问题能最快速度解决啊
<happyaron> 全世界第一个IaaS是啥呢，911之后IBM把那栋大楼里的所有他们客户的业务72小时内在自己机房恢复了
<happyaron> 这尼玛全世界还有第二个公司行么
<onlylove> 靠……
<happyaron> 所有核心系统，不是全部业务
<onlylove> 约等于全部业务了
<happyaron> IBM 啥时候开始像现在大家这么玩RFID，2006年吧
<onlylove> 问题是射频不好玩
<happyaron> 不是说这事IoT的核心元件之一么
<happyaron> 当年那智慧地球，现在翻译过来就是IoT
<happyaron> Google没提cloud computing的时候，IBM的编译服务就是全球分布式调配的
<happyaron> container技术sun什么的都已经玩坏了，现在lxc啥的，真比技术和产业里的应用，那就是渣渣
<happyaron> openstack这么火，为啥全球数据中心x86虚拟化95%是vmware
<happyaron> 一叶障目啊
 * happyaron 数据不准确撒，但大体吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥感想
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是vmware好像最近才拿第一？
<onlylove> happyaron: 之前一直是citrix
<happyaron> onlylove: 那些统计数据都是PR问题而已啊
<happyaron> onlylove: Citrix 跟 vmware 在部署量上要差数量级的好伐
 * happyaron 买了license的可能citrix还挺多，vmware的没买够
<onlylove> happyaron: 比方你这样的？
<happyaron> 因为citrix买多少license就有多少机器能用HA，否则xha根本就没有
<happyaron> vmware有了license之后ha没那么苛刻的限制，所以可以少买
<onlylove> happyaron: 早知道我多给你呼啦几个vmware的串号
<happyaron> onlylove: 你想呢，除了直接买了服务的，以及会被顶上的大型实体，否则买正版的有多少，国内外都一样
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 能被盯上的大企业，就自己包装Xen和KVM这类玩意儿，后来搞openstack呗
<happyaron> 大企业节约成本的方式，小散跟着玩的话，玩好了有汤喝，玩不好就sb了
<happyaron> sun的ldom为逃逸和虚拟机是一样的难度，而linux container的用户们还说container远不如虚拟机隔离好呢。那个“远”字是因为实现得远不够好。
<onlylove> 败给猪一样的队友了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不是很看好container，但是现在流行，没办法
<onlylove> happyaron: 小DD有没有好玩的新闻，比方说谁又被SYSTEMD坑了
<happyaron> onlylove: 没啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 我一次都没有真正被systemd大坑到
<onlylove> 睡觉睡觉，明天做啥好……实在不想玩informatica了
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-09
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice writer对图片的缩放处理bug http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469373 裁剪---缩放，选择保持比例 ，缩放比例上进行选择，但是宽度，高度并不能同步，见附件。 近两年来一直如此，但是我清晰的记得两年前不是这样的，高度宽度会同步缩放，本
<^k^>  ─> 人系统：mint 17.1，LO 4.3。 如果在 类型---大小，选择保持比例，调节大小，高度宽度会同 …
<Z|C> 又是没人么－ －
<Z|C> 我打算买房子了 谁能给些建议 我对于房子一窍不通
<hoxily> jusss: zao
<jusss> hoxily: 早
<jusss> hoxily: 帮我搞搞网站吧
<jusss> hoxily: 这么久了，连个页面都没有
<jusss> hoxily: jusss.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to nginx! (@ jusss.org)
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35606.html 很会损人、挖苦的幽默男女 : 四个人两对情侣一起吃饭,男朋友夹了一块肉放到我碗里,随口说了一句:烫,小心点……旁边的那个妹纸瞪了他男朋友一眼:看看人家还怕自己的媳妇儿烫到呢,你管都不管我！她男朋友来了一句:你的智商
<^k^>  ─> 比她高……
<jusss> 哪个网银支持firefox了？
<jusss> 上次说的好几个忘了
<jusss> jiero: 哪个网银支持firefox？
<jiero> jusss:  还是没解决，谁告诉我如何 systemctl 那种不需要root权限呢。
<jusss> jiero: arch, systemctl不用root权限
<jusss> 难道别的发行版都不设suid吗？
<jiero> jusss:  我说的是特定指令哦 systemctl suspend 不需要。
<jiero> jusss: 好吧，我去查查
<jusss> jiero: 北京地铁附近哪有银行？
<jiero> jusss: 北京地铁有40公里长
<jiero> jusss: 错了至少有200公里
<jusss> jiero: 你熟悉的，离地铁近的
<jiero> jusss: 记不得。在北京我经常坐公交。国家图书馆附近有。首都图书馆附近有。
<hoxily> jusss: using wordpress or other frameworks.
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 壕对这东西有研究没? http://www.soylent.me/
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: http://www.soylent.me/
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Soylent - Free Your Body pp: 85
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没有研究过啊，我关心的是我每天买的这小摊外卖居然动不动涨价
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 又涨了? 那肯定是大西二旗地区又发奖金了...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: .....
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你在哪买? 辉煌底下那个?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那个涨价是因为百度普涨工资了..
<BuMangHuo> ... 
<jiero> BuMangHuo: 赶紧涨工资吧。
<BuMangHuo> 正要谈
<sjd_zeus> 各位早呀
<BuMangHuo> TMD， 一个西红柿鸡蛋都张了1块
<BuMangHuo> 2块
<BuMangHuo> 一碗米饭都tm涨了一块
<sjd_zeus> 过两年，米饭都吃不起了，大米便宜的都得3块多一斤
<Z|C> 。。
<Z|C> 我去  我快成房奴了
<sjd_zeus> 公交也坐不起了
<sjd_zeus> 今天下单买了个自行车，骑车上班了
<Z|C> 我要买的房子里公司地铁1小时
<Z|C> 还特么贵死
<sjd_zeus> 我都不敢买
<Z|C> 你哪里啊
<Z|C> 不敢买
<sjd_zeus> 我在盘算着，要是付了首付买了房子，得还多少年债
<sjd_zeus> 帝都呀
<Z|C> 我去
<Z|C> 帝都更贵
<Z|C> 少年 慎重 珍重
<sjd_zeus> 下半辈子砸房子里面了
<Z|C> 肯定的
<Z|C> 首付不得个百八十万的么
<sjd_zeus> Z|C没那么贵
<Z|C> 我打算买个140w左右的
<sjd_zeus> Z|C你哪个城市呀
<Z|C> 上海
<sjd_zeus> 你那也不是什么好地
<Z|C> － －
<sjd_zeus> 北上广都不是宜居城市
<Z|C> 没办法 
<Z|C> 我觉得上海还讲究
<sjd_zeus> 工作还可以，居住不好
<Z|C> 将就吧
<sjd_zeus> 环境差
<Z|C> 那倒是
<Z|C> 北京140w我都不敢想买哪里
<Z|C> 估计都出了北京城了
<sjd_zeus> 好多工种只有在这种城市能找到活干
<Z|C> 上海起码还能找个地方
<Z|C> http://sh.house.qq.com/zt2015/mfj35/index.htm 看看 买房的那些破事
<^k^> Z|C: ⇪ 买房记35期：丈母娘要担起买房的重任吗_腾讯房产上海站_腾讯网
<Z|C> 哎呀  ^k^ 是机器人么
<sjd_zeus> 小K是rbt,天天乱嚷嚷
<sjd_zeus> test
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  10:16
<sjd_zeus> 没事可以调戏下小K
<sjd_zeus> time
<Z|C> 我去 这么智能
<jiero> test
<^k^> jiero:点点点.  10:17
<sjd_zeus> 小K可以给你报时
<Z|C> time
 * jiero 打 ^k^
<sjd_zeus> 你要用test来调戏他
<Z|C> ^k^ time
<Z|C> test
<^k^> Z|C:点点点.  10:18
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 北上广才是适宜人类的地方。
<sjd_zeus> www.baidu.com
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 人类就该窝在一起。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<Z|C> test time
<sjd_zeus> 8.8.8.8
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 8.8.8.8 美国 加利福尼亚州圣克拉拉县山景市谷歌公司DNS服务器
<sjd_zeus> 255.255.255.255
<Z|C> 哎
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 255.255.255.255 纯真网络 2013年10月10日IP数据
<sjd_zeus> 114.114.114.114
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 114.114.114.114 江苏省南京市 南京信风网络科技有限公司DNS服务器
<sjd_zeus> 1.1.1.1
<^k^> sjd_zeus, 1.1.1.1 澳大利亚 亚太互联网络信息中心
<Z|C> 192.168.1.1
<^k^> Z|C, 192.168.1.1 局域网 对方和您在同一内部网
<Z|C> 110.110.110.110
<sjd_zeus> Z|CO(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<^k^> Z|C, 110.110.110.110 黑龙江省哈尔滨市 铁通
<Z|C> 调戏人家不好 
<^k^> Z|C, .. 休息一下 ..  10:20
<Z|C> 我去
<Z|C> 不说了，赶紧多搬几块砖，攒钱买房
<sjd_zeus> 我也得干活去了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1246236
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Bug #1246236 “pxe boot from maas fails due to time out” : Bugs : maas package : Ubuntu
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 13年报得，现在还没修复
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubutu 14.10安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469374 笔记本安装ubutu要求笔记本必须支持uefi启动吗？我的acer 4738G安装ubutu的时候提示 failed to load ldlinux.c32。在新的电脑上安装就没有问题。 我用的UltraISO做的优盘启动盘。 zz: wanghuiwyx — 2015-04-09 9:09
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: C家这种不要太多啊
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 08年报的现在没修也正常啊. 
<MSErgo4K> freeflying: 13年报的bug, 现在修了的最多10%
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: MSErgo4K 你们这些高级黑
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 大盘一下又回到39xx多了，昨天还赚500多，现在赔20多了
<jusss> hoxily: 你说有没有一种语言专门去生成其它语言？
<jusss> hoxily: 比如叫x吧，然后x可以用同样的语法生成py c lisp bash 各种语言
<onlylove> freeflying: 候总知道adam昨天赚了多少不
<freeflying> 蛋蛋分分钟进账几千万不跟玩似得
<hoxily> jusss: C/C++都是先转换到汇编，其他的虚拟机语言则翻译成中间语言（字节码），
<hoxily> jusss: 但是想要反过来，从汇编生成C、C++就很难。
<hoxily> jusss: 想要实现你说的x语言，它必须是比 py/c/lisp/bash 抽象级别更高的语言。
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: skype现在网页版也能用了
<jusss> dsl
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 可以在网站上果聊了?
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 登陆outlook.com就可以
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* 登录 (@ live.com *FROM* outlook.com)
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 可以视频?
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 貌似不行
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 那就是网页版文字聊天啊
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 其实是以前的msn online
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 微软把它们都整合到outlook.com去了
<freeflying> ondrive、office365这些
<Z|C> outlook真心不好用
 * O0XX|Qiong 夭寿啦!
<sjd_zeus> skype在Linux上的视频聊天不错
<sjd_zeus> 传文件比较慢
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: https://cursiveclojure.com/userguide/
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Cursive: Getting Started
<sjd_zeus> http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Paper-DPT-S1-Japan-Import/dp/B00H7MWD0O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405757568&sr=8-1&keywords=Sony+DPT-S1
<^k^> sjd_zeus: ⇪ Amazon.com : SONY Digital Paper DPT-S1 [Japan Import : Japanese Memu Language ] : Computers & Accessories pp: $97.30
<sjd_zeus> 这东西值得入手吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 拜亿人斩
<O0XX|Qiong> sjd_zeus: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<MSErgo4K> bu
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 你又升级了?
<MSErgo4K> sjd_zeus: 当然值得买了. 
<MSErgo4K> sjd_zeus: 因为业内没有替代品.
<MSErgo4K> sjd_zeus: 换句话说, 大法家独一份. 
<MSErgo4K> sjd_zeus: 好用到报表.
<Z|C> 我去 这什么东西
<Z|C> 这么贵
<sjd_zeus> elink屏的东西
<sjd_zeus> kindle看pdf嫌小了，这个看合适
<Z|C> 电纸书？
<Z|C> 这么贵
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 只有一家有这么大, 随意写笔记, 翻页无延迟的elink reader
<MSErgo4K> eink
<MSErgo4K> e-ink
<Z|C> 可是挺贵的
<Z|C> 1000多美刀
<Z|C> 折合人民币多少了
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 正版书一本四五十美金. 用这个看盗版, 二十本书就值回来了.
<Z|C> 四五十美金一本书在美国不算贵，同样 1000多美刀在美国也不离谱 关键是我们拿中国的工资买国外的消费水平的东西
<Z|C> 就贵了
<gfxmode> Z|C: 赞同
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 因为很多书国内没有啊~ 刚需
<Z|C> 我英文水平不好。。。
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 美帝那边平均工资也就4k或者5k美金而已啊.
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 换成人民币也没多高
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 错了, 平均3k到4k
<Z|C> 所以了 4分之一的价格买个电子书 相当于我们买个一千多
<Z|C> 要是换成我们 就是5倍了
 * O0XX|Qiong 弱爆了..一个树莓派都搞不定...
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 要这么说, 老外买的levis都是十几美金的, 国内买条裤子都是过度消费了
<Z|C> 8块钱一罐子的老干妈在美国还能卖到几十美刀 也是奢侈品
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 得看需求啊, 那我想看的书就是没有中文版, 怎么破?
<Z|C> 看英文啊 
<Z|C> 把英语学好不就行了嘛
<palomino|working> .......
<chong`> hello
<^k^> chong`:点点点.  11:34
<chong`> ^k^: time
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 这太正常了啊
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 英文的贵啊
<Z|C> 肯定的
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 英文书几十美金啊
<chong`> 影印版便宜
<chong`> :-D
<MSErgo4K> Z|C: 对啊, 问题就出在这里了, 所以, 有需求, 几十美金的也要买啊
<MSErgo4K> chong`: 不是都有影印版.
<MSErgo4K> chong`: 影印版多出现在入门读物和大学教材. 
<MSErgo4K> chong`: 然后就是经典读物了
<chong`> 计算机的影印版常见
<^k^> chong`,
<chong`> ……
<chong`> ^k^: ?
<^k^> chong`, 休息一下..  11:37
<chong`> ^k^:不是ircbot吧
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 最近suv都在打折，你不下手啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 没钱
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我又不是 adam 壕
<^k^> chong`,
<jiero> freeflying HowIsItGoing 买航拍器吧。就不买普通摄像机了
<jiero> freeflying HowIsItGoing壕们，那个才 7300
<HowIsItGoing> jiero: 你在说啥？
<jiero> HowIsItGoing:  http://www.dji.com/product/phantom-3
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Phantom 3 | DJI
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 可以用来偷窥偷窥。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 蛋蛋昨天清仓了？
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 他昨天没出，今天估计也回到解放前了
<QiongMangHuo> 卧槽 某人真是一贯的
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 不是说你
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 你昨天出来没
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: QiongMangHuo 砸进去了？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 现在说你, 你也搞笑, 这就是我懒得推荐的原因, 涨20%+你不说, 稍微跌个三四点就紧张...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我那点钱紧张毛啊
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这点跌幅我才不在乎
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 新风好贵啊。
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 全亏了也没几个
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 几天就涨了20%+ 今天止跌三四个点 怎么就解放前了?
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我只是觉得好玩啊，早起4000点，一转眼就3900了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 叔儿，俺是经历过从6600一转眼到1800的人，这点根本不是事儿
<QiongMangHuo> 和别人讨论就是影响心态和判断, 去年被马老板烦死
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 好，我坚定了你的荐股实力，下一波还等你给我推荐
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: HowIsItGoing 唉... 某个同事, 从不来办公室, 大老板一来他就过来 三四年了 一直这样 无语
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 淡定啊，反正他和你没交集
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你都没到C家三四年，装毛线。 lol
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 两年多, 在之前的也听别人吐槽过
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: RAV4/翼虎最近优惠都不错
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 不碰一汽不碰长安
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 那没啥好选得了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 买一汽还不如买国产。品控渣到爆
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 就算VW我都倾向于上海，一汽真心毁牌子。不过不知道新的佛山工厂咋样，没见过佛山造的车
<jiero> 以后弹弓打飞机的时代 -
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 尼桑没优惠
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 没啥可选的了
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 现代？
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 新奇骏还不错，不过还得等一阵儿
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 等有钱了考虑弄个长城，出去豁也不心疼。
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 绝对霸道啊
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 霸道陆巡这些比较符合你的风格
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我有啥风格……
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 霸道
<jiero> HowIsItGoing: 霸道
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我也想从来都不来, 然后大老板来我也不来
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 看出来了, 这就是你坚决不进#beijing的原因
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那个频道干嘛的?
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 那是什么。。。
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: #office-beijing
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 那个频道没啥人气啊
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 你这是怕自己犬儒吧
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 大家也不讨论问题. 
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: ... ... 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 那个频道就是提醒过去搬水果的
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 哦, nancy之前总是ping我让我过去拿
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 霸道
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 佣金宝太耗电了
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我都是用的石猴才开啊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: web能看不
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 你有ie么?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 要装插件
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 同花顺啊
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • cmd=ls; $cmd的运行结果不像直接ls有颜色区分，why？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469375 在学习从gnu下载的Bash文档，其中说明了Bash对命令解析操作的步骤。 上机实验，分别用两种方式ls： Code: cmd=ls $cmd 结果字体都是一个颜色 Code: ls 结果有颜色区分 应该和Bash分析执行的
<^k^>  ─> 步骤有关？ 对其理解不深，感觉困惑。望大神分析下原因。 zz: Vizzt — 2015-04-09 11:45
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 用同花顺的话是不是还得注册帐号?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 没用过
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: mac上有同花顺？
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 母鸡啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: http://download.10jqka.com.cn/free/mac/
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 同花顺免费炒股软件下载_免费PC股票软件排行榜_同花顺下载中心
<O0XX|Qiong> 靠!
<O0XX|Qiong> rm *了!!!
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 让你不用zsh...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: zsh会问你是不是真的要清空目录
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 请允悲
<QiongMangHuo> 都会问得啊
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 恭喜
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 想当年直接在生产机上错误执行脚本 rm * -rf
 * O0XX|Qiong 妈妈的啊!
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 未检查变量，结果是个空变量，就成了 rm * -rf
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, 最关键是以 root 执行！
<onlylove__> 我觉得应该加个命令，unrm
 * O0XX|Qiong 还好我是在我自己~/Downloads下
<O0XX|Qiong> 我珍藏的片片啊!
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, .................
<onlylove__> O0XX|Qiong: 多大事，再下
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 昨天微博上很火的深航空姐视频?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: MSErgo4K 吃饭庆祝一下?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 球快递一份
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 熊.
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 是说去食堂...
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 再下撒，告诉过你只保存种子
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 熊?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 行.
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 吃食堂庆祝？ 这算哪门子庆祝
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 穷人的生活你没法想象
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo:  穷人的生活你没法想象
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: http://faxian.smzdm.com/p/499255
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ 再特价：LODGE L8SGP3 铸铁方形煎锅 $19.97+$15.22直邮中国（约￥220）_美国亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<freeflying> MSErgo4K: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<Z|C> ^k^ 小k怎么老是推荐买东西啊 
<Z|C> 什么情况
<^k^> Z|C, .. 休息一下 ..  12:30
<ugoub> git diff  在diff  vimdiff
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> 早啊 HowIsItGoing freeflying QiongMangHuo  O0XX|Qiong MSErgo4K onlylove_ 
 * BuMangHuo 拜 happyaron
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 早. 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: Product Dimensions: 18 x 18 x 19.6 inches ; 21 pounds 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00007E7RY
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Amazon.com - Honeywell 50250-S 99.97% Pure HEPA Round Air Purifier - Hepa Filter Air Purifiers pp: $121.72
<O0XX|Qiong> if_e1se:胸!
<O0XX|Qiong> if_e1se: 能搞到小米净化器的码么?
<if_e1se> O0XX|Qiong:  不能 ...
<if_e1se> O0XX|Qiong: 好几个月不发净化器的码了。还是人肉抢吧。
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=467948&p=3130254#p3130254
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 今天更新 notepad plus 后发现…… - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nyfair 
<nyfair> 三大八呢，来战！
<nyfair> 敢黑我大驴教！
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 这个频道有天主教徒 伊斯兰教徒 拉面教徒, 还是别引站了
 * QiongMangHuo 当然还有很多膜蛤的
 * O0XX|Qiong 长者无敌!
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 3.25免邮码就过期了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 后来没再发过
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 嗷~
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 用个毛...
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 还是让 O0XX|Qiong 给我背锅吧
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我让他帮我背个空气净化器
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 背啥锅?
<nyfair> 古兰经都没看过两篇也人学狗样的黑驴教
<nyfair> 古兰经可是一直告诫信徒，人要谦虚勤劳和蔼公正
<nyfair> 非要拿ISIS的教义当驴教
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 开玩笑, 辣么重肯定不让你背的
<nyfair> 他妈的基督教没有异端？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 背黑锅?
 * MSErgo4K 看到了 QiongMangHuo 心疼 O0XX|Qiong 
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不要引战哈
 * MSErgo4K 老怀欣慰
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 毛, 你没看他让我背黑锅啊!
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 他说不让你背啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: <QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 开玩笑, 辣么重肯定不让你背的
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 你看, 他叫 QiongMangHuo , 你后面还给自己添加了一个后缀, Qiong
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 标记所有权是吧?
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008GVXOGW 这个不能直邮诶... 不过价格不错. 
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ Amazon.com: New Balance Men's MW1765 Fitness Walking Shoe: Shoes
<nyfair> 当然，有清洁派这种乱伦教和摩尼派这种丧失教的西方文明世界肯定会选择性无视的
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我的鞋子到转运了, 早知道就让 O0XX|Qiong 背
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 赞. 
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你啥教?
<nyfair> 一个不懂宗教的傻逼在ubuntu这种傻缺满地的论坛喷驴教，真他妈醉了
<MSErgo4K> ...
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 还引战 三次警告了哦
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=467948&start=15
<nyfair> 我说了我是什么教的啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 今天更新 notepad plus 后发现…… - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nyfair 
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛我也要Op
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我是无神论 所有宗教都是邪教 都冒犯我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 再说就踢你
<nyfair> freenode版规没这条
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 党员你好
<nyfair> 起义起义
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我是op我乐意
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你才是党员
<nyfair> O0XX|Qiong: 老党员快发福利
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 总之不要说一些引起争论并毫无结论的话题啦
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 长者都说了 要谈笑风生
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 闷声发大财, 争那些有啥用, 没死之前都不知道谁对谁错
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 不谈宗教，但是你这观点不成立
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 谈笑风生自然洒脱，但是没几个人有这资本
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 暴力永远是解决问题最简单也最有效的办法
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 所以我说我不想看你争论就踢你, 暴力解决 LOL
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 争论是没有用的，说得再好别人也不会听
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 对啊, 就别争论了啊
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 不管你对还是他对, 这世界傻逼占绝大多数, 何必要拯救别人呢
 * QiongMangHuo 可能是我老了
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: git大牛. git-lfs好用不?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 独有的东西, 别人又用不了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 装毛
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 是它自家的扩展吧
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 自己的扩展. 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 所以啊, 不通用啊
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 快传给我看看你们说的是什么
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 能解kernel这种项目用git奇慢的问题吗?
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 不可以, kernel又不是大文件的问题, 是因为历史太多, 全都复制一份肯定慢 (不过我觉得不慢啊
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: git大牛，git-lfs不给我用，说我没有权限
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 肿么办
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: =,= 是要用他家客户端的
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
 * QiongMangHuo 好像见过Lennart三四次了
 * QiongMangHuo 神教无敌
<ugoub> 我git在diff是即便diff。tool是vimdiff也没调用起vimdiff，而difftool调用vimdiff后vim开启但没有打开文件
<ugoub> difftool调用gvimdiff正常。
<ugoub> 求解，git-diff调vimdiff
<QiongMangHuo> git difftool
<QiongMangHuo> [diff] tool = vimdiff
<ugoub> 另，移动4G支持vpn否？谁知？
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: arm上的snappy没有docker?
<palomino|working> 不知
<QiongMangHuo> ugoub: 你问我支不支持 我说支持
<jackness> 谁有vps配置vpn的教程链接啊？
 * O0XX|Qiong momo palomino|working
<ugoub> QiongMangHuo： 配了那个的，。
 * palomino|working momo O0XX|Qiong 
<ugoub> 我在网上查过
<QiongMangHuo> ugoub: 我这儿好用
<QiongMangHuo> ugoub: https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.gitconfig
<^k^> ⇪ ti: dotfiles/.gitconfig at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<ugoub> github 搜索 visi-pivi-sivi 试试
<QiongMangHuo> vini-vici-vidi
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: vimdiff的3-way 支持有点差
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 凑合看看而已
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: maimaimai
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 买啥
<ugoub> 一不小心Jolla tablet 64G 多买了个
<QiongMangHuo> ugoub: 送我
<ugoub> QiongMangHuoj
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 李老板你自己来稿啊, 我得去个live系统弄打印机
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 不会吧
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: docker没有架构相关得东西啊
<jusss> hoxily: 再没
<jusss> hoxily: 急事
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: sizeof一个数组会是多少
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33033.html 如此斗嘴 : 女:你无情,你冷酷,你无理取闹！ 男:你才无情,冷酷,无理取闹！ 女:我哪里无情,哪里冷酷,哪里无理取闹！ 男:你哪里不无情,哪里不冷酷,哪里不无理取闹！ 女:好~~~就算我无情,冷酷,无理取闹！ 男:你本来就无情,冷酷,无理
<^k^>  ─> 取闹！ 女:我要是无情,冷酷,无理取闹！也不会比你更无情,冷酷,无理取闹！ 男:哼！你最 …
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo 淘宝上的xt1096能入不
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, MSErgo4K 周围有人参加 软考 吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 这啥?
<hoxily> jusss: char arr[10]; sizeof(arr) = sizeof(char)*10
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: verizon版得moto x
<hoxily> jusss: char arr[10]; char *p = arr; sizeof(p) = sizeof(void*)
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: arm版的确实没有docker...
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 官方没加入
<jusss> hoxily: 看私聊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 你说snappy?
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: en
<hoxily> jusss: 注意指针与数组不一样
<jusss> hoxily: 看私聊
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: snappy直接拿docker hub上的吧，还没加入私有的支持貌似
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 关键贵司的东西不开源，看不到
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying:  你这个是docker里跑snappy..
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 我是想在snappy上跑docker
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 没硬件玩现在
<tryit> O0XX|Qiong, ,  周围有人参加 软考 吗？
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 买了个 树莓派2 和一个 bb-black
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: bb-black是哈
<palomino|working> bible black!
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: beaglebone
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 马云家买的？
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: 恩
<chihchun> 安卓的简体中文输入法，大家都用哪一套阿？
<palomino|working> 我用触宝
<BuMangHuo> tmux 里面用 C-a ! 可以吧 pane 改成 window, 那有啥办法再把 window 改回  pane 么
<BuMangHuo> 想临时把一个 pane 变成全屏，或者占大部分的屏幕，tmux 里面的那 5 中默认布局都没有这种一个特别大一个特别小的
<BuMangHuo> chihchun: 用安卓的时候  google 输入法不错
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 软考啊，前几天人让报名我没敢报...
<O0XX|Qiong> chihchun: 我用百度
<tryit> BuMangHuo, why
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 蛋疼的efi不能自动进入硬盘ubuntu，求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469376 您好，我的笔记本是华硕probook445g2。我在 bios中设置了纯uefi引导，然后用u盘给电脑装了64位ubuntu14.04单系统，boot分区为主分区，200m，/20g.装好后重启系统，电脑不认，不能自动进入系统，非要
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 厂里有培训，但是如果到时候不参加考试，就得给人交钱，我怕万一考试的时候有啥事儿没有时间
<BuMangHuo> tryit: 而且，说是如果过了给点钱，但是如果3年离职了，又得把钱给人吐出来，我从来不玩吃了吐这个啊
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 哈哈
<tryit> BuMangHuo, 这规定好奇葩啊
<gfxmode> O0XX|Qiong: 900MHz CPU的那个树莓派么？
<O0XX|Qiong> gfxmode: 对, 树莓派2
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo roylez_ ^^ MSErgo4K 
<gfxmode> O0XX|Qiong: Nice
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: ?
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 我想装个windows 10在树莓派上
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 哦，忘了你是用 screen 的，不用 tmux
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 赞. 
<MSErgo4K> BuMangHuo: 不能报名
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 而且我不用screen分屏
<BuMangHuo> 昂
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那你用啥分屏，或者不分屏？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不分屏
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为啥要分屏?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 显示器少
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我也就一个显示器
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: awesome给我9个桌面 够了
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 靠, 还没正式发布..我先去装个osmc
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 有时候要盯另一个窗口来着
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 好用的话以后买一个连电视
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: xbmc的fork?
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 对
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那就awesome分屏撒
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 手机有xbmc的遥控器. 
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: term下分屏太复杂, 我笨
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 咱们这个snappy啥的没啥玩的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 能赚钱就是好东西
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 赞. 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 快移植fwall到snappy
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 还真可以
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊, 我没开玩笑啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 没有好的server, 这是最最重要的问题. 
<O0XX|Qiong> dmes
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 做phone qa, 就可以天天用手机看美剧没人管了
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 转转转
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 昂. 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 等vp开完会我去拿你的开发板
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: vp开会? 
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 是啊 三点半
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 哦哦哦
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 其实我很想跟他们说, 内存占用多了就是memleak? 要讲证据的!
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我问过他们了, 为什么他们认为是memleak, 他们不老实回答啊
<BuMangHuo> nnd iphone 没有收音机，路上无聊
<palomino|working> ...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: pocket cast
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 中文节目可以用喜马拉雅
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你多少流量
<BuMangHuo> 用流量的应该比较费电吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 一个月六百多, 这两个月移动还每月送500
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: happyaron 发"KTTY"拿两个月免费500M
<BuMangHuo>  我去比较一下喜马啦雅和蜻蜓
<BuMangHuo> 联通用户唉
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这个月还剩1.2G左右流量...
<BuMangHuo> 你不是总共 1.1
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 前段时间移动还送了个免费的半年420M包
<gfxmode> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/384147.htm
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 谷歌申请超接地气专利：网络剧透屏蔽系统_Google / 谷歌_cnBeta.COM
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 看微信截图
<lainme> 上次bash那漏洞，还有人在利用啊。log了好几页
<onlylove__> lainme: 总有人要试试嘛，万一有没更新的呢
 * HowIsItGoing 周末帝都坏天气啊，本来还想去帝都耍
<BuMangHuo> 哎昨天说的那个门头沟的叫啥山来着
<BuMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 
<BuMangHuo> 哦，谭拓寺
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, remote……羡慕嫉妒恨
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 这跟remote没关系啊
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 好比你在中国拿着美帝的待遇，还不爽啊
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 我在哪都是屌丝啊，不像adam壕
<tryit> HowIsItGoing, 壕的方式不一样，你太低调了
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: snappy实际上base在lxd上的吧?
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 贵司的snappy实际上是apt-get的替代品
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: ubuntu core + snappy, 后端可以拉docker镜像下来用，也可以拉lxc德
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: arm上没docker的话, 就应该肯定是lxd了啊?
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 你把snappy代码扒拉下来看看吧
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: snappy没开源?
<freeflying> O0XX|Qiong: 不清楚啊， ubuntu phone还开源呢
<freeflying> lol
<O0XX|Qiong> freeflying: ...
<ugoub> meizu的Uphone什么时候在国内上啊…
<BuMangHuo> 从来分不清 useradd 和 adduser 两个命令，有啥办法救么  O0XX|Qiong MSErgo4K 
<BuMangHuo> 而且每次不 man 都不知道 ln -s 前后两个路径的意思...
<ugoub> 同感
<ugoub> 所以自己包装下。
 * tryit 一个函数的参数多达11个！！
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 换眼镜
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ping go guru
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 窗口关闭按钮时常点着没反应 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469378 不知道是我换了主题还是什么原因，关闭按钮时常点着没反应，但换回默认主题也没见好转，这是什么情况？ zz: hometow1 — 2015-04-09 16:28
<jzp113> 有人找到rfid吗
<jzp113> 有人知道rfid吗
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: 用adduser，猫猫的系统貌似没有，只有useradd，debian的手册说，useradd是一个low level的，admin should use adduser
<jzp113> onlylove, 知道吗
<onlylove> BuMangHuo: ln -s我也是man的
<BuMangHuo> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> jzp113: 知道，不关心，咋了
<jzp113> 哦 
<jzp113> 有个数据分析
<jzp113> 搞了我半天
<jzp113> 数据校验的  onlylove 
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: ln -s都记不住？ 跟mv/cp一样的顺序
<lainme> onlylove: 我把那家伙试图塞入服务器的代码下载了，好烂的一个bash。"cd /tmp;cd /var/tmp..."
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: adduser是脚本，比useradd方便，因为它是a开头，排在前面
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这个思路好哎
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: ln option target linkname
<onlylove_> jzp113: 我目前对数据校验和rfid没兴趣，请不要和我说那些
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 用的时候file一下也行
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 亚信一遍又一遍的在51上看我简历，我要不要屏蔽之
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不屏蔽干嘛
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 其实也无所谓，反正我对那地方没兴趣，不过国内很多公司都开始买IT外包了
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 小dd又在炫耀了...真是忍不了..
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 外包对公司是好事，对干外包的一点也不好
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 你努力，超过小DD，然后天天在他面前炫耀
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: https://coding.net/event/ide
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Coding WebIDE 开启云端开发模式！ - Coding.net
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 这个不错..
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 不错. 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 现在的云公司真多. 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 一堆专门给创业公司用的云公司. 
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 那还不赶紧创业!
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 那些创业公司前脚拿了投资, 后脚扔给云公司了
 * QiongMangHuo 霓虹人都用EMS 好赞
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 小DD吃完了蛋糕还不走
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 正在炫耀
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊. 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: MSErgo4K 是啊 多大仇 坐我这边炫耀
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: MSErgo4K 他要去腐国两周 羡慕啊
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 反手一巴掌抽过去啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: https://leancloud.cn/  这个其实听靠谱
<^k^> MSErgo4K: ⇪ LeanCloud
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 开始群炫了
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: MSErgo4K 贵组又有新DD了？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 是 happyaron 
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 现在 QiongMangHuo 和 happyaron 轮流炫富啊
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 啧啧
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我怎么炫了? 我就说吃的
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 对口炫富
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 对着轮
 * HowIsItGoing 炫富组，不敢直视
 * HowIsItGoing 我组不行了，开sprint都选东欧穷国
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 我们sprint都取消了. 
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 乃们老大都过来请你们吃饭了
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 吃饭?
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 不是说有饭吃么？
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 呵呵
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 怎么可能...
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 难道是吃蛋糕？
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 昂, 还被一堆莫名其妙的组的人给吃光了
 * O0XX|Qiong 对啊
 * O0XX|Qiong 吃蛋糕不都是我组的啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 一堆ue和cdo的人给吃光了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 对对对, 鄙视他们
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 平时也不来上班
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 好不容易我们有个蛋糕分, 一帮不要脸的就凑过来吃了
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: sigh.. 我们一起鄙视小DD壕
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 尤其是 happyaron , 这么有钱还跟我们抢这一口饭...
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: ^^ 你看我们多可怜
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 抢完了饭还炫富!
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 五百一个的蛋糕, 吃起来也一般啊
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: sigh...
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 我就吃了一小块儿...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 撒了金粉的？
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 我吃了两小块
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 微信给你图
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 啧啧，我都没得吃，你还吐槽啥
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 你不来, 你来了就有的吃啊
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 懒得去，天气预报都报有霾了
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 对啊, 土豪你看不上啊
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 不敢啊，抢了乃们的蛋糕肿么办。
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 我们就不吃了呗
<MSErgo4K> HowIsItGoing: 过来抢的人还少吗?~
<HowIsItGoing> MSErgo4K: 扁他们
<tryit> MSErgo4K, 现在的emacs desktop恢复之后能恢复多个window了
<O0XX|Qiong> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43638
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google专利自动剧透警告系统
<jiero> 在哪里下载 汉语字体好啊。
<gfxmode> jiero: C:\Windows\Fonts
<MSErgo4K> tryit: 啥?
<jiero> gfxmode, 全都那么难看
<jiero> gfxmode, 而且麻烦。不用
<gfxmode> jiero: 文泉驿官网，可以下字体的
<gfxmode> jiero: http://wenq.org/wqy2/index.cgi
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Habitat: 首页
<QiongMangHuo> MSErgo4K: 赞
<MSErgo4K> QiongMangHuo: 昂.
<O0XX|Qiong> MSErgo4K: 赞
<MSErgo4K> O0XX|Qiong: 昂.
<BuMangHuo> 下班下班
<BuMangHuo> 满屏幕炫富的啊
<gfxmode> 121.60.25.80
<^k^> gfxmode, 121.60.25.80 湖北省 电信
<gfxmode> 这个功能方便
<O0XX|Qiong> 111.111.111.111
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong, 111.111.111.111 日本 东京市KDDI通信公司
<O0XX|Qiong> 222.222.222.222
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong, 222.222.222.222 河北省石家庄市 电信DNS
<O0XX|Qiong> 0.0.0.0
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong, 0.0.0.0 IANA保留地址
<O0XX|Qiong> 1.1.1.1
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong, 1.1.1.1 澳大利亚 亚太互联网络信息中心
<O0XX|Qiong> 2.2.2.2
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong, 2.2.2.2 法国
<O0XX|Qiong> 3.3.3.3
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong, 3.3.3.3 美国 康涅狄格州费尔菲尔德县费尔菲尔德镇通用电气公司
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/12937.html Catch a cold : During the fight, the boxer swiped the air furiously, but could not hit his opponent."How am I doing?" he asked the coach at the end of the round."Well, if you keep this up," replied the coach, "he might feel the wind and catch a cold." 
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  18:50
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<m_>  /topic
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sFuIO00MAABaxz2-NOAAALrUwGc4X8AAFrf242.jpg 银行门口好多B
<xiaocai> :)笑死我了。。。。
<xiaocai> 没人聊点什么。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • VMware 11.1.0上ubuntu server 14.04 gnome登录分辨率重置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469385 主机系统：win8.1 pro 虚拟机版本：Vmware Workstation 11.1.0 ubuntu版本：ubuntu server 14.04.02 安装了gnome图形界面系统和Vmware Tool。但是每次在系统里设置了屏幕分辨率，再次启动登录
<iotouch> hi
<^k^> iotouch:点点点.  20:37
<xiaocai> ^k^:you
<iotouch> xiaocai hi
<xiaocai> iotouch: hello
<iotouch> 好像你从几年前就一直是在这上面
<^k^> xiaocai,
<xiaocai> iotouch: 没有呐，我去年才开始使用irc
<iotouch> 原来如此
<iotouch> 有哪位有在做一些C语言的项目嘛
<iotouch> 开源
<iotouch> 我想参与下
<iotouch> 最近在学C
<iMadper> iotouch: 据我所知, 这个频道里用c的人很少. 
<iotouch> 那都用什么
<iMadper> iotouch: IO, scala, clojure之类的
<iotouch> ohoh, cool
<iotouch> function language is so difficult
<jusss> iotouch: 还有 go erlang
<iMadper> iotouch: 这三个, 都不是函数式语言.
<iMadper> iotouch: IO是原型语言. scala / clojure是多范式语言, 不过常被用来写函数式.
<iotouch> 为何没人搞C?
<iMadper> iotouch: C没啥可写的啊.
<iMadper> iotouch: c适合写啥项目?
<iotouch> 我也不知道
<iotouch> scala, clojure 有什么流行项目嘛
<iMadper> iotouch: 多了去了. 
<iotouch> iMadper c可以写一些RUBY扩展
<iotouch> 我的主打语言是RUBY
<iotouch> apache nginx  这类软件是用C做的嘛？
<iMadper> iotouch: Spark是scala写的. nginx是c
<iMadper> ruby这种, 软件写大了真心不好维护. 动态语言啊...
<iotouch> 个人搞搞的项目，很难用得起 Hadoop spark吧？
<iotouch> 你指的大，是大到什么程度？
<iMadper> iotouch: 只要是多个人一起开发, 用ruby就麻烦, 没有完整的单元测试就开发不下去
<iotouch> iMadper 好吧，有可能
<iotouch> 你主打语言是哪个
<iMadper> iotouch: 我不写代码. 我是养鱼的
<iotouch> 啊？
<iotouch> 什么意思
<iMadper> iotouch: 我是学水产养殖的
<iotouch> ohoh
<iotouch> 高科技的感觉
<iMadper> ...
<iotouch> 生物方面的高科技 
<iMadper> 农学
<iMadper> 不是高科技, 就是养鱼
<iotouch> 也算是生物类的科技 吧
<iotouch> 那你玩计算机只是玩？娱乐？
<iMadper> iotouch: 用啊, 用来上上网, 聊聊qq, 勾搭一下妹子之类的
<iotouch> 养鱼怎么养，能否大概介绍下流程
<iotouch> 分享下喽
<iMadper> iotouch: 你有池塘吗?
<iMadper> iotouch: 室内鱼缸和池塘还有水库是三种完全不同的方式了
<iMadper> iotouch: 你得先想好要在哪里养
<iotouch> iMadper,  比较适合个人玩的
<iMadper> iotouch: ... 个人玩... 养金鱼咯...
<iotouch> 能不能小型商业化
<iotouch> 用来赚钱的
<iMadper> iotouch: 个人玩的话, 还是天空蓝魔好玩
<iMadper> iotouch: 炒股
<iMadper> iotouch: 养鱼只能全职
<iMadper> iotouch: 承包池塘.
<iMadper> iotouch: 如果只是玩, 买两只品相好的小蓝魔, 养几年不成问题. 
<iotouch> iMadper 以你的经验而言，个人搞池塘，能赚钱嘛
<iotouch> 成功率高还是低？
<iMadper> iotouch: 能赚, 没有最近两天的股票赚.
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 老板，来条大鲤鱼
<iotouch> 最近的股票是不可控的
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 先给钱.
<iotouch> iMadper 要玩那种可控的，才行
<iMadper> iotouch: 你不是程序员吗?
<iotouch> 算是吧
<iotouch> 只是水平 一般
<iMadper> iotouch: 程序员不是轻轻松松年薪50w吗? 干嘛来跟我抢生意?
<iotouch> 哇，真好，我也想有这么高薪
<iotouch> 不想老是对着电脑啊
<iotouch> 换点别的，可能人生会更有意思
<iMadper> iotouch: 有人养蓝魔都能赚钱.
<iMadper> iotouch: 淘宝上大把做蓝魔生意的
<iMadper> iotouch: 你可以试试看.
<iMadper> iotouch: 养鱼也不可控, 得病之后一死死一池塘
<iotouch> 天空蓝魔 是属于高档宠物？
<iMadper> iotouch: 捞发臭了的死鱼都要几天
<iotouch> 养来当宠物的嘛
<iMadper> iotouch: 对. 
<iotouch> 有意思
<iotouch> 你有试过嘛
<[wlk]> hi
<^k^> [wlk]:点点点.  21:14
<iMadper> iotouch: 没有, 我不喜欢养
<iotouch> 那跟养乌龟相比，如何
<[wlk]> 为什么我不能在 ##linux 说话？ 
<iMadper> iotouch: 我都没养过
<[wlk]> 我注册了
<iMadper> [wlk]: 提示你啥?
<[wlk]>  == Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<iotouch> 好吧，换个话题
<iotouch> 有哪位能说说KDE比GNOME好在哪
<iMadper> [wlk]: 你现在没登陆.
<[wlk]> [21:17] *nickserv* register [21:17] -NickServ- You are already logged in as [wlk].
<[wlk]> 提示我登录了
<[wlk]> 我之前注册了邮箱和帐号
<iotouch> iMadper 你应该在这上面好几年了吧
<iMadper> iotouch: 09年来这里的
<iotouch> 原来如此 ，难怪这么眼熟
<iMadper> [wlk]: 重新登录吧, 你现在没登陆
<iotouch> 我从 04年就来，好像
<iotouch> 或者是06年
<[wlk]> 嗯 谢谢 我试试
<iMadper> iotouch: ubuntu05年发布的吧...
<iMadper> iotouch: 还是说你是canonical家的元老?
<iotouch> 04年上的是linuxsir
<iMadper> .
<iotouch> 好想进 canonical 这家公司 
<iotouch> 不过好难
<iMadper> iotouch: 有啥难
<iMadper> iotouch: 这个频道里不少都是canonical公司的屌丝员工.
<iotouch> 求引荐
<iMadper> iotouch: 找 HowIsItGoing 
<iotouch> 看招聘要求，好高
<HowIsItGoing> iotouch: iMadper 嗯，我是屌丝
<iotouch> HowIsItGoing hello
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: lol~
<iotouch> 目前有什么 屌丝职位 
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 不不不, 你是有房的remote土豪.
<iotouch> HowIsItGoing  求引荐
<[wlk]> 我输入了 Nickname:   Username  Password:
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 屌丝
<[wlk]> 可是还是不能在##linux 说话
<iMadper> [w]
<HowIsItGoing> iotouch: 引荐毛？
<iMadper> [wlk]: 你没有成功登陆. 
<iotouch> 好吧
<[wlk]> 登录成功有什么提示吗？
<iMadper> [wlk]: 建议你1. 换个名字, 不要用符号开头. 2. 去看看wiki, 查查怎么登录. 
<iotouch> HowIsItGoing  怎么进啊，需要什么条件 
<iotouch> HowIsItGoing  求引荐
<iMadper> [wlk]: /whois [wlk]    <--- 如果登陆成功会有写的
<HowIsItGoing> iotouch: 我说我是屌丝，又没说我是canonical的撒。
<iotouch> 好吧，明白
<iotouch> 目前linux商业化比较成功的也就只有 redhat, canonical 两家吧？
<iMadper> iotouch: suse.
<iMadper> io
<iMadper> iotouch: oracle
<[wlk]>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER [wlk] oyfylefaoakb
<iMadper> [wlk]: 正确的命令是:  /msg nickserv id nickname password
<jusss> iMadper: oracle不是linux
<iMadper> jusss: oracle的产品里有linux.
<iMadper> jusss: http://www.oracle.com/us/technologies/linux/overview/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Oracle Linux OS and Support | Operating Systems | Oracle
<[wlk]> 搞定了
<[wlk]> 谢谢
<[wlk]> 我刚才输入的 前面有个空格。
<iotouch> 国内有ｌｉｎｕｘ商业化成功案例嘛
<gebjgd> iotouch, 什么叫商业化
<iotouch> 能用ｌｉｎｕｘ来赚钱的公司
<gebjgd> iotouch, 多的是
<iMadper> iotouch: 太多了好不好
<iotouch> 比如？
<gebjgd> iotouch, 所有的网站
<iMadper> iotouch: 中标
<iotouch> 网站这种不算
<iotouch> 中标也有人用？
<gebjgd> iotouch, 企业
<gebjgd> iotouch, 国企
<iMadper> iotouch: 呵呵, 人家拿了多少国家的经费, 中了多少国家的项目?
<iMadper> iotouch: 你说有没有人用?
<iotouch> 国企，那肯定是给另一些国企用了
<iotouch> http://www.startos.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 开源操作系统,linux系统--起点操作系统(StartOS)官方网站 
<iMadper> iotouch: http://www.cs2c.com.cn/index.php?id=200  自己看中标列出来的成果
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 国产操作系统旗舰企业｜中标软件｜中标麒麟｜
<iMadper> iotouch: 中标现在肥的流油
<iotouch> http://www.ivali.com/#!/home　　这家公司靠什么盈利
<^k^> iotouch: ⇪ 广东瓦力网络科技有限公司官方网站
<iotouch> 也是搞ｌｉｎｕｘ的
<iMadper> 包括999网址导航（999.com）、绿色下载吧（xiazaiba.com）、天地联盟（tiandi.com）、StartOS操作系统（startos.com）、手机ROM（romss.com）、应用市场等自主研发产品。
<alvin_rxg> Title: 999导航www.999.com_999网址导航身边的网址大全网址之家! (@ 999.com)
<iMadper> 卧槽, 下载吧是他家的啊...
<iMadper> 我找软件经常跳进下载吧然后找不到下载链接
<iMadper> 这种公司肯定赚嗨了
<iotouch> 靠什么赚？
<iMadper> iotouch: 网站, rom, 应用市场都有, 怎么会没得赚?
<iotouch> 但是这些同类产品的很多，竟争很大
<iotouch> 而且ａｎｄｒｏｉｄ生态体系基本是不赚钱的吧
<iMadper> iotouch: android不赚钱????
<iMadper> 小米不赚钱? 魅族不赚钱? 
<iMadper> 91当时那点儿市场占有率, 还不是被baidu看上然后收购了
<iMadper> iotouch: 算了, 我也不懂it行业, 我只会养鱼, 我还是去看美剧了
<iotouch> 好吧
<iotouch> 你是在哪
<freeflying> iMadper: icloud联系人在Android里咋同步
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道. 用第三方同步呗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/16934.html 穿上衣服还真认不出 : 一游泳教练性格直爽,而且嗓门大。一日,他在商场看到一个女学员,于是大声说:你穿上衣服后,还真认不出！
<huitailang> .
<huitailang> 有人否？
<iotouch> 如何保存　ＩＲＣ现在加入的频道
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • cairo-dock任务栏设置求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469386 MAC系统上的dock是保留空间的那种类型，当应用程序全屏后就彻底隐藏的dock，不知道cairo-dock能不能做到 我现在用的是有任意窗口遮挡就隐藏dock，我的dock任务栏是放在屏幕下面的，但有个问题是当鼠标选取东
<Guest795> hello everyone
<Guest795> exit
<freeflying> &……）￥）！
<freeflying> ）（（*&&…………#@！
<freeflying> ###￥￥*&%（）￥）#@（￥&%*（￥
<freeflying> #￥%（#￥%￥%
<hoxily> morning all
<hoxily> freeflying: what's wrong with you?
<roylez_> freeflying: 咋啦
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-10
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • date命令显示的是中文，如何改回英文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469391 date命令显示的是中文，比如：8月9日，星期五。怎样改成英文呢？ zz: wingrin — 2015-04-10 7:21
<Z|C> 早上好
<Z|C> 早上好 小k
<Z|C> test
<^k^> Z|C:点点点.  08:38
<iotouch> morning
<hoxily> jusss: morning
<jusss> hoxily: 早
<jusss> hoxily: 我在看bash 元编程
<hoxily> jusss: 有个叫NIM的语言
<hoxily> 你看看是不是
<jusss> hoxily: 强制缩进？没看见括号
<iMadper> nim不错. 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 尚未发主 : 一男青年到XX大学去看望他的女朋友,门卫要他填写会客单。姓名、性别、地址、年龄……一直填到最后"关系"一栏时,只见男青年思考半天,填下了"尚未发生"四个字。
<jusss> while read line;do
<jusss>     eval $line
<jusss>     done < $file
<jusss> $file的内容是 echo hello echo world
<jusss> 怎么就输出了hello ?
<hoxily> jusss: 因为遇到了 EOF
<hoxily> jusss: 你需要每一行都有换行符在行尾clxy
<hoxily> 才行
<hoxily> echo hello\necho world\n
<jusss> hoxily: 可是$file这个文件里有换行
<jusss> echo hello
<jusss> echo world
<jusss> 有换行呀
<jusss> hoxily: 果然是需要多加一个换行
<jusss> 真怪异
<jusss> read读取EOF做结束对吧
<hoxily> 读到EOF  read 的返回值就是 False
<hoxily> 所以你需要确保每一行末尾都得有换行符
<hoxily> jusss: 我这儿测试正常呢
<hoxily> jusss: 你肯定是行尾缺少换行符
<hoxily> jusss: 你可以用 hexdump -C file 来看看 有没有 0x0a 字符
<hoxily> jusss: http://blog.csdn.net/hoxily/article/details/44242783
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 文本每行都应该换行吗（cat输出文件时会在末尾自动加上换行吗） - hoxily的窝窝 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<jiero> 循环 徘徊 抱抱 roylez
<hoxily> jusss: http://openwares.net/linux/while_read_line_last_line.html 按照规范，应该每行末尾换行，但是如果没有换行，可以用这段代码：http://openwares.net/linux/while_read_line_last_line.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: while read line无法读取最后一行的问题 | OpenWares | Open Source and Free Matters
<hoxily> jusss: vim默认是每行末尾都有换行符的
<hoxily> jusss: 虽然从vim的界面上看不出来。
<jusss> hoxily: 我用的emacs
<Z^C> You are already logged in as Z^C.
<Z^C> 这是啥意思
<Z^C> You are already logged in as Z^C.
<Z^C> 啥意思
<O0XX> freeflying: 拜候总
<roylez> O0XX: 快被115的蛋疼玩意整死了
<O0XX> roylez: 你要加115的支持?
<O0XX> cherrot: 兔子, 有好事没?
<roylez> O0XX: 想来着
<roylez> O0XX: 能够登陆，不过登陆后什么命令都返回302
<cherrot> O0XX, 没有   全司没有一个妹子
<cherrot> O0XX, 怎么会有好事
<roylez> cherrot: 我擦，好公司啊
<O0XX> cherrot: 贵司没有妹纸? 那个特别胸的那个呢?
<O0XX> roylez: ...
<cherrot> O0XX, 我什么时候说过有特别胸的。。
<O0XX> cherrot: 你发过果照啊
<roylez> cherrot: 你主管，200斤的那个
<cherrot> O0XX, 那不是你的照片么
 * cherrot 你们真是够了。。
<Z^C> 哎哎哎
<Z^C> 天气真好
<freeflying> O0XX: 你上次那东西跑起来了啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 啥?
<Z^C> 壕呢
<O0XX> freeflying: 你搞什么呢?
<freeflying> O0XX: 加人按错了
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
<O0XX> freeflying: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹° https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/09/designed-for-developers-dell-launches-two-new-ubuntu-based-systems/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=9H8bb0&utm_campaign=shortner
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Designed for developers – Dell launches two new Ubuntu-based systems | Ubuntu Insights
<BuMangHuo> 早 
<BuMangHuo> momo cherrot roylez O0XX freeflying onlylove__ onlylove_ onlylove
<BuMangHuo> 色大象呢
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 早
<roylez> +1君你早啊 BuMangHuo 
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 大象大概可能没来，要不你先看看有没有可疑ID
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 大象爱换ID你知道
<freeflying> O0XX: 亲，还买Ubuntu笔记本啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 这个xps不错的说
<O0XX> freeflying: ubuntu另说
<BuZhanRen> roylez: 115 盘还活着？
<O0XX> BuZhanRen: 补斩人先生你好
<roylez> BuZhanRen: 不知道，没用过 
<O0XX> BuZhanRen: 你差多少就补够了?
<BuZhanRen> 搞个工具同步几个网盘的数据
<freeflying> O0XX: 亲，上mba吧
<O0XX> MeiZhanGuoRen: 美斩过人先生你好, 不要炫耀了
<MeiZhanGuoRen> O0XX: 上 mbp 吧
<O0XX> freeflying: MeiZhanGuoRen 键盘太差
<MeiZhanGuoRen> O0XX: 上个 hhkb 吧
<freeflying> O0XX: 你试试mbp吧
<cherrot> O0XX, 入我的红轴吧  珍藏款keycool 87
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 用红轴是个什么体验？ cherrot 
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 跟黑，茶 青 哪个比较接近？
<cherrot> MeiZhanGuoRen, 就是用了很多润滑油的感觉
<onlylove> MeiZhanGuoRen: 科普网站说和黑很像
<onlylove> MeiZhanGuoRen: 但是比黑轻
<onlylove> cherrot: 为毛不是3494
<MeiZhanGuoRen> cherrot: 润滑油？
<cherrot> MeiZhanGuoRen, 没体验过这么多，需要行云流水的输入手感的话，那就红轴，需要啪嗒啪嗒扰民的敲击感 就入青轴茶轴
<cherrot> MeiZhanGuoRen, O0XX 时加了润滑油就是红轴的感觉，不加润滑油就是青轴的感觉
 * MeiZhanGuoRen 还真没试过润滑油的感觉啊
<O0XX> cherrot: 你不加润滑油的话, 声音会这么大?
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 天然润滑还不够？
<O0XX> MeiZhanGuoRen: 你又开始炫耀了...
<cherrot> O0XX, 说的不是声音 是阻尼
<cherrot> MeiZhanGuoRen, 妹汁你好
 * cherrot 偶对 应该叫润滑剂
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 不清楚唉
<MeiZhanGuoRen> cherrot: 真的不知道什么时候需要润滑
<O0XX> MeiZhanGuoRen: 妹汁多的应该就不用了吧?
<cherrot> mei
<O0XX> cherrot: 贵司没女生?
<cherrot> MeiZhanGuoRen, 针对你的情况 应该是 不用润滑剂就是黑轴，用了就是红轴
<MeiZhanGuoRen> O0XX: 基本上正常的，都不需要吧
<cherrot> MeiZhanGuoRen, 首先 如何定义正常
<onlylove_> 突然想起一本叫尘埃落定的小说
<cherrot> O0XX, 很少
<MeiZhanGuoRen> cherrot: 取个均值啊
<Z^C> 你们都说的是啥 
<Z^C> 完全不懂
<cherrot> MeiZhanGuoRen, 更多情况下可能不是需不需要的问题 而是个人喜好
<cherrot> MeiZhanGuoRen, 和你买键盘一样  
 * onlylove_ 拜经验丰富 cherrot MeiZhanGuoRen
<MeiZhanGuoRen> cherrot: 比较他讨厌油腻的感觉啊，所以比较油的TT都不喜欢
 * O0XX 汉堡是我的英文名！美媒称汉堡起源于肉夹馍
<O0XX> MeiZhanGuoRen:  快去买来吃.. http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/69bc95a9jw1er0a0up5emj20xc18gdoz.jpg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 雷人的厨师 : 一天去食堂吃饭吃到一半时,坐在后面的同事大叫:"靠,有几天没吃到苍蝇了。今天中奖了。" 那位同事把厨师叫了出来,告知了厨师原委。 那厨师一脸无所谓的样子说:"不就一只苍蝇而已,后面厨房里还有一堆呢。大惊小怪什么。没见过世面啊！现在经融危机,工
<^k^>  ─> 资都没多少了,哪有钱买肉埃就当下饭菜了。不够再说！ " 大家呆呆望着那厨师扬 …
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求教：我想做一个微网，用自己的电脑做服务器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469399 我用的是Ubuntu14.04 LTS，我想做个微网，然后可以从手机访问，但不知道怎么做，想请教高手！谢谢了！ zz: bruceman — 2015-04-10 10:55
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 。。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于xargs的小BUG http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469400 suse@linux-337q:~/downs> find . -name '*.txt' ./d.txt ./新建 文件夹/m.txt suse@linux-337q:~/downs> find . -name '*.txt' | xargs rm -rf suse@linux-337q:~/downs> find . -name '*.txt' ./新建 文件夹/m.txt 为什么删不掉m.txt?有问题吧。 我换一种方法： suse@linux-3
<^k^>  ─> 37q:~/downs> find . -name '*.txt' -exec rm -rf {} \; suse@linux-337q:~/downs> find . -name '*.txt' suse@linux-337q:~/ …
<onlylove_> 申通慢递，烦死了
<Z^C> 小k
<Z^C> ^k^ 中午好 
<roylez> O0XX: 搞了一天半搞不明白，放弃了
<^k^> Z^C, .. 休息一下 ..  11:05
<Z^C> time
<Z^C> time
<Z^C> test time
<roylez> yunfan: https://truesecdev.wordpress.com/2015/04/09/hidden-backdoor-api-to-root-privileges-in-apple-os-x/
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ARC Welder - Linux应用的终极解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469402 一个chrome插件运行所有android应用， 什么QQ，微信，微博，通通搞定， 以后妈妈再也不用担心我用Linux了 &l
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<yunfan> roylez: 这个我发过 在我频道 
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 蓝牙无法扫描到设备，求帮助！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469403 我的机器就使用的是蓝牙4。0，RTL系列 以下就相关命令的结果 hciconfig -a hci0: Type: BR/EDR Bus: USB BD Address: 48:D2:24:94:17:DD ACL MTU: 820:8 SCO MTU: 255:16 UP RUNNING PSCAN ISCAN INQUIRY RX bytes:5800 acl:0 sco:0 events:947 erro
<^k^>  ─> rs:0 TX bytes:6999 acl:0 sco:0 commands:770 errors:0 Features: 0xff 0xff 0xff 0xfe 0xdb 0xff 0x7b 0x87 Packet type: D …
<O0XX> 苹果真是赞! http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=43648
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 苹果继续信任CNNIC的根证书
<codecooker> #iphonedev
<root> hello everyone
<Guest8099> 大家好啊
<^k^> Guest8099:点点点.  11:52
<Guest8099> 我是jackness
<MeiZhanGuoRen> http://picpaste.com/scrot-IYQJem8j.png 这钓鱼邮件发的还挺用心
<freeflying> O0XX: 北京社保网站真得太烂了，这些人确实该杀头
<O0XX> freeflying: 不错了
<O0XX> freeflying: 能有个网站用就不错了
<O0XX> freeflying: 衙门的话, 还能怎么要求他们..
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 对啊
<MeiZhanGuoRen> freeflying: 不开心了给你连网站都关了，以后要查去衙门排队
<Guest8099> 你们有人成功独立完成网站的架设吗？
<iotouch> Guest8099  yep
<iotouch> 我干这个，好多年了
<iotouch> 你想干嘛
<sennn> 香港美女主播梁静雯烧炭身亡.
<sennn> 极端组织IS黑客技术不容小觑
<sennn> 汉堡起源于中国肉夹馍
<palomino|working> 我总觉得这个命名方式很不合理
<palomino|working> 肉夹馍应该是两块肉饼中间夹个馍才对!
<MeiZhanGuoRen> palomino|working: 文言语法
<MeiZhanGuoRen> palomino|working: 肉夹于馍的意思
<freeflying> palomino|working: 馍夹肉
<sennn> MeiZhanGuoRen, 正解
<palomino|working> 两块肉饼夹一个馍我会更欢迎..
<sennn> ^_^
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 那怎么吃啊
<palomino|working> 现在牙不行了,咬馍有点吃力  :-(
<palomino|working> 没事儿,只要不怕弄脏手...
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 对啊
<freeflying> palomino|working: 马总您平时吃得太精细了
<MeiZhanGuoRen> ....
<palomino|working> T_T
<palomino|working> 我好像又被nvidia给日了
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 老吃细料跑不快
<palomino|working> 980ti比titan x性能高..
<palomino|working> 还便宜将近一半
<MeiZhanGuoRen> nvidia 是谁？ +1 了？
<sennn> 伦敦珠宝街保险库2亿英镑珠宝被洗劫
<palomino|working> The Bank Job
<sennn> 普京险些遇刺
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 普京最近吃鱼了?
 * O0XX momo palomino|working
 * palomino|working momo O0XX 
<sennn> 年轻人敢骂国家不敢骂领导
<sennn> 见领导点头哈腰
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 如意软件重打包 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469404 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/search.php?search_id=egosearch 在Ubuntu14.04上安装如意软件，提示软件包质量不严谨，因此重新打了一下包。 如意软件是一款实用的linux软件，以GPL3.0版权发布，起初用于工程设计计算书的辅助编写，如今
<^k^>  ─> 已经成为一个小软件平台——它可以让你的文本计算书整理成小软件，很神奇不是？ zz: …
<onlylove__> O0XX: 水果要在天朝做生意，有些事就那样，moz不是商业机构，g记你懂得
<sennn> linux步入4.0时代
<HowIsItGoing> MeiZhanGuoRen: 美斩过人？
<jusss> HowIsItGoing: 美斩国人
<Z^C> 困
<jusss> 困
<Z^C> 吃过饭好想睡
<jusss> 同上
<Z^C> 还不能睡
<Z^C> 老板看着
<Z^C> 最关键是还没事做
<Z^C> 特么的
<O0XX> Z^C: 没事做就睡
<O0XX> Z^C: 谁怕谁
<Z^C> 老板不让
<Z^C> 会炒鱿鱼的
<sennn> 睁眼睡
<Z^C> 上海人就这样
<Z^C> 闭眼就着
<sennn> 美国是人间地狱,中国就是人间炼狱
<Z^C> http://game.21cn.com/news/a/2015/0410/12/29370580.shtml
<^k^> Z^C: ⇪ 中国城市60强出炉 两市超一线广州仅为一线城市 _ 新闻聚焦 _21CN游戏频道_最具影响力的游戏媒体
<Z^C> 为毛没有香港澳门
<Z^C> 台湾也没有
<sennn> 中国城市,注意措辞
<Z^C> 台湾不是中国的嘛
<Z^C> 香港澳门不也是么
<sennn> 理论上是,但是......
<sennn> 你懂的
<Z^C> http://world.newssc.org/system/20150410/000554015_4.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 揭秘人类首例换头手术 脑袋切下来换具身体(图) -国际频道-四川新闻网无标题文档
<sennn> 中没关系,就是逼与屌的关系
<sennn> 中美关系
<Z^C> 差不多
<Guest8099> 中美日夜颠倒 天生的对手和伙伴
<Z^C> http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=6xdVU3pcOCkVBW_JlirrZDzWtnsb9oxHJ39G2-gwZLCLMGchSIsPhiXovWXqsAplB2z9ypQT8znhZmeUHucSwDc6IR6uPGPxBOVNuHOO2aNWswW5y-uqZy8pi1ur-2sb
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 一刀毙命法_百度百科
<Guest8099> 太阳花学运大家知道吗？
<sennn> 我们只知道六四
<Guest8099> 额。。。
<Guest8099> 不能谈六四吧
<Guest8099> 很敏感的啊
<sennn> 六+四==十,十全十美啊!!!
<Guest8099> 好吧 
<Guest8099> 好解释
<jusss> Guest8099: 你有太阳花女王圆角视频/
<jusss> ？
<Guest8099> 什么意思
<Guest8099> 太阳花圆角视频？
<Guest8099> 没有啊
<sennn> 中华宇宙帝国!!!
<onlylove_> MeiZhanGuoRen: 你看大象的新NICK
<O0XX> onlylove_: 大象啥nick?
<onlylove_> O0XX: 往上看OP
<sennn> 共产主义==自由民主
<FuJianRen> PuTongFa: http://www.douban.com/photos/album/130728507/
<^k^> FuJianRen: ⇪ 吕震生的相册-名侦探柯南 凶手联盟
<sennn> 哈哈
<PuTongFa> HuJianRen: ... ...
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 阿里巴巴表示将加入 ARM 架构开发开源软体协作组织 Linaro，并且成为 Linaro 企业小组成员 (Linaro Enterprise Group, LEG)，期望能协助带动优化 ARMv8-A 软体平台，进而降低资料中心整体建置成本！
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 你发了啊!
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 厉害!
<sennn> 阿里巴巴一夜回到解放前的节奏啊!
<Guest8099> 额。。。阿里巴巴不是最棒的互联网公司吗？
<Guest8099> 互联网金融啊
<QiongMangHuo> MeiZhanGuoRen: 这nick看不懂啊
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 美斩国人
<PuTongFa> QiongMangHuo: 没斩过人
<QiongMangHuo> 说瞎话的该kick
<PuTongFa> QiongMangHuo: 这哦度看不懂. 
<PuTongFa> 破输入法!
<QiongMangHuo> PuTongFa: 好好说话 别卖萌
<PuTongFa> QiongMangHuo: 石猴
<HuJianRen> 这个有点屌啊! https://letsencrypt.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Let's Encrypt
<sennn> 马云结婚了吗?
<palomino|working> 儿子都老大了
<sennn> 从来没见过他媳妇
<sennn> 的说
<palomino|working> 我觉得能钓上马公子也行
<palomino|working> 不一定非得钓马云本人
<sennn> 钓王思聪不更好,至少知道长啥样!
<palomino|working> 王公子不好对付啊
<palomino|working> 马公子还小
<sennn> 马公子长啥样?
<palomino|working> 再说...王公子好像只跟林更新搞基?_?
<palomino|working> 不知道.不过你可以参考马云...
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: http://digi.163.com/15/0410/06/AMQQ99N900162OUT.html   无冲
<sennn> 哈哈
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 1ms樱桃MX-BOARD 6.0键盘后天国内发布_网易数码
<PuTongFa> 无冲没用啊...
<palomino|working> 1ms的意思是?
<PuTongFa> palomino|working: 延迟.
<palomino|working> o...
<PuTongFa> palomino|working: 按下去到触发被识别
<PuTongFa> palomino|working: 我猜的
<QiongMangHuo> PuTongFa: 没 上次他一直在扯 我就跟他说下而已
<palomino|working> 该技术采用了与传统数字扫描不同的按键信号阅读方式，每个键单独连接到控制器，独立的导轨有不同的电压，将键盘的响应时间从平均 20ms 的时间缩减到了 1ms。
<sennn> 王思聪日狗是怎么回事?
<PuTongFa> QiongMangHuo: 昂. 
<palomino|working> 王思聪把他家狗按床上拍了一张
<sennn> 哦,很深奥
<palomino|working> 但据围观群众表示
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 果然是每个按键一个信号，不过为啥系统还是windows啊
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 啥
<palomino|working> 看体位是观音坐莲...
<Guest8099> 额。。。。
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 在系统支持方面，MX Board 6.0 可以支持 Windows 7，Windows Vista 以及Windows XP 系统。
<sennn> 哈哈哈
<onlylove_> palomino|working: 土豪马在发啥
<palomino|working> 我什么也没发啊..
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 你指望163提及Linux?
<palomino|working> 只是在胡侃
<Guest8099> 你们都是在私聊吗？
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 不不不，没有8
<palomino|working> 显然是在公聊
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你没发现么
<Guest8099> 哦 好吧 但是感觉没人理我啊
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 而且没有水果
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 从没注意过这些东西
<Guest8099> 我现在想买一个国外的VPS服务器
<Guest8099> 但是没有美金
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 我不关心 仅仅跟你说一下而已
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 好吧
<Guest8099> 谁能帮我吗？
<onlylove_> 淘宝
<sennn> Guest8099, 用amazon吧
<onlylove_> Guest8099: 淘宝
<yunfan> Guest8099: 有虚拟信用卡  你去申请个 
<QiongMangHuo> Guest8099: paypal支持银联借记卡
<onlylove_> yunfan: 淘宝很多代买的
<Guest8099> 我用人民币转账
<Guest8099> 淘宝有很多代买的吗
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我说的是真正的信用卡号码呢  工行有这种 
<Guest8099> 我的信用卡都被我老妈停掉了
<yunfan> 不能透支 只能先充值后用 
<yunfan> Guest8099: 你多大了 居然备你老妈控制 
<sennn> 厉害啊
<Guest8099> 我虽然30岁了
<sennn> 我信用卡都被我刷爆了
<Guest8099> 但是最近我老妈对我封锁经济了
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> 前途不大  
<Guest8099> 我哭死了
<sennn> 我总共才2000额度
<sennn> 哈哈
<Guest8099> 只有储蓄卡 没有信用卡 
<onlylove_> Guest8099: http://ubuntuchina.taobao.com/
<Guest8099> 搞不到美国的服务器了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 首页-ubuntu中文商店-淘宝网 pp: 价格 
<yunfan> 信用卡还有2000额度的 ？
<sennn> 我的就是啊
<Guest8099> 现在就搞个阿里云的国内服务器玩玩shell编程
<yunfan> Guest8099: 再办个就是了  多大的事呢 
<onlylove_> yunfan: 二代那个不是3000么
<yunfan> 你既然有人民币 还怕不能弄到信用卡？
<yunfan> 我就是广发的双币卡 
<yunfan> 用人民币还美元的 
<Guest8099> 我去了趟交通银行 人家说我有不良记录 有过欠款
<palomino|working> ....
<yunfan> onlylove_: 我实在想不到透支3000有啥意思 
<Guest8099> 所以可能办不下来了
<yunfan> Guest8099: 你是广东的还是香港的 
<sennn> 我有瑞士银行户头,你们信吗?
<Guest8099> 额。。。。我是镇江人
<Guest8099> 我在镇江
<Guest8099> 江苏省镇江市丹徒区宝堰镇渡头路217号
<yunfan> 那就去别的银行看看 总有业务员想拉业务的 
<Guest8099> 我家的地址
<sennn> 这都透露....
<yunfan> 你都30了还待家里搞什么 
<yunfan> sennn: 不一定是真的 
<sennn> 哈哈哈也是
<Guest8099> 我准备过两天去工商银行碰运气
<Guest8099> 我爸妈不让我上班
<sennn> 我的瑞士银行户头和大家分享
<HuJianRen> sennn: 密码发过来
<yunfan> 你爸妈要你安心在家里做富二代 ？
<Guest8099> 说我天天学什么架设网站怕我为了赚钱架设黄色网站
<sennn> 只发 contract number
<onlylove__> Guest8099: 爸妈不让上班？你准备继承家里产业？
<palomino|working> ...
<HuJianRen> Guest8099: 那他们不怕你在家果聊?
<yunfan> 你都30岁了 再不搞黄网以后洞房还要请人不成 ？
<HuJianRen> Guest8099: 应该给你断网
<yunfan> 到时候一定要记得请我 
<Guest8099> 我家其实也没 主要我前段时间肠胃不好 一直要吃胃药
<sennn> 我的瑞银户头: UBS Contract number:320001
<onlylove__> 13岁我倒是信
<Guest8099> 所以家里面找个理由彻底封锁我
<Guest8099> 还有问题就是
<Guest8099> 我翻墙的事情家里人一直很怕
<Guest8099> 说我是反革命
<Guest8099> 怕我被抓起来
<sennn> 哈哈
 * QiongMangHuo 我妈让我给她翻墙...
<yunfan> 你听他扯淡呢
 * QiongMangHuo 要求我
<yunfan> 人家就豆你玩呢 
<Guest8099> 额。。。
<Guest8099> 你妈妈让你帮着翻墙？
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 为啥
<Guest8099> 我我说得都是实话哦
<onlylove_> Guest8099: 太假了
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你妈妈要翻墙追丁日的新闻 ？
<Guest8099> 我现在天天被我妈妈关在家里面
<HuJianRen> Guest8099: 那你结婚了么?
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 她要看维基和Google上的近代史 文革什么的
<Guest8099> onlylove 我完全没有骗你
<onlylove_> Guest8099: 你妈没给你弄个妹子和你关一起？
<Guest8099> 没结婚呢
<HuJianRen> Guest8099: 结婚了的话, 有网有摄像头一样可以支付的
<Guest8099> 额。。。没有妹子
<HuJianRen> Guest8099: 不用出门
<yunfan> 你怎么不说备关再笼子里呢 
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你妈应该经历过文革吧？
<HuJianRen> Guest8099: 致富
<sennn> 给你我的瑞士银行户头,拿去用不客气
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 小时候
 * QiongMangHuo 家仇国恨
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你妈自己不就经历过文革嘛 干嘛还要翻墙看 
<Guest8099> 额。。。你还有瑞士银行户口啊
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 那些事情，不看也罢
<Guest8099> sennn 借给我用用啊
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 知道的多了反而闹心
<sennn> 登录瑞银瑞士官网,登录
<Guest8099> 我准备去digitalocean买一个支持worldpress的vps服务器
<sennn> 瑞士官网
<Guest8099> 你说的真的吗 sennn
<sennn> 你自己百度官网
<sennn> 进去看看
<Guest8099> 进了官网了
<Guest8099> 然后呢？
<onlylove> Guest73839: 毛worldpress，直接就说支持php就好
<Guest8099> 我想自己架设vpn然后去卖钱
<HuJianRen> sennn: 密码
<sennn> 我发链接
<Guest8099> 发什么链接
<HuJianRen> sennn: 给我个口令卡的密码
<HuJianRen> sennn: 反正一次性的
<HuJianRen> sennn: 我验证一下
<sennn> https://ebanking-ch2.ubs.com/workbench/Index.do?login&locale=en-CH&NavLB_EBCH=1428644825
<Guest8099> 你们认识周曙光吗？就是左拉
<HuJianRen> sennn: input: 746470
<sennn> 这是官网
<HuJianRen> sennn: 密码发来
<sennn> 什么是746470啊?
<Guest8099> https://ebanking-ch2.ubs.com/workbench/Index.do?login&locale=en-CH&NavLB_EBCH=1428644825https://ebanking-ch2.ubs.com/workbench/Index.do?login&locale=en-CH&NavLB_EBCH=1428644825
<HuJianRen> sennn: access card..
<sennn> 不对
<sennn> 打开我给的网址
<HuJianRen> sennn: 你没走过access card login
<sennn> 在 contract number里输入320001
<Guest8099> 要contract number的啊
<sennn> 是啊
 * HuJianRen 哎, 我也真是闲的蛋疼...
 * HuJianRen 三上去了
<Guest8099> 还要code
<Guest8099> code是什么啊
<sennn> 进去了吗?
<Guest8099> 要code
<^k^> sennn: define:746470啊? not defined.
<sennn> 是啊,当然,
<sennn> 要密码才能登录的
<Guest8099> 密码是多少啊？
<Guest8099> 你准备让我使用一次 买个vps服务器吗
<sennn> 我只能帮你到这了
<Guest8099> 据说一个月才1美金
<Guest8099> 那我还是没有信用卡啊
<Guest8099> 没有办法美金结算啊
<QiongMangHuo> Guest8099: 说了, paypal支持银联借记卡!
<sennn> HuJianRen, 你给的账户名不对
<sennn> 输个屌啊
<sennn> 输入
 * HuJianRen 呵呵
<Guest8099> 银联借记卡是储蓄卡吗？
<sennn> HuJianRen, 呵呵呵呵
<QiongMangHuo> Guest8099: 对
<Guest8099> 穷忙活 那我可以到digitalocean买到vps服务器吗 上次我登录时候说要我绑定信用卡的啊
<sennn> HuJianRen, 及有本事给个对的
<sennn> ä½ 
<HuJianRen> sennn: 我输了
<HuJianRen> sennn:  你赢了
<sennn> HuJianRen, 什么意思?
<yunfan> Guest8099: 如果你只是要壮个wordpress 可以godaddy 这个支持支付宝 
<Guest8099> 穷忙活 告诉我个支持借记卡的买vps的网址啊
<QiongMangHuo> Guest8099: digitalocean支持paypal
<Guest8099> 哦 这样啊
<Guest8099> 谢谢你们帮我
<Guest8099> 我先试试看
<Guest8099> 我现在荷包里面没有多少钱了
<Guest8099> 我想架设一个属于自己的网站和自己vpn
<sennn> Guest8099, 你用windows吗?
<Guest8099> 我现在是windows7加vmware
<Guest8099> 加putty
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 帮我找个做水军赚钱的地方 我要利用闲暇时间 
<jusss> freeflying: 你在阿里？
<Guest8099> 四个系统开启
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 母鸡
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 侯总在阿里？
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 不在
<yunfan> QiongMangHuo: 你这皮条拉得可真不专业 
<Guest8099> 我在阿里云
<Guest8099> 20块钱一个月
<Guest8099> 1M带宽
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan: 你帮我找个上网就能一天赚一万的地方 我要利用闲暇时间
<Guest8099> ECS花了1块钱
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 昨天日本发出的EMS, 周一我能收到么?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 可以
<PuTongFa> QiongMangHuo: 你买啥了?
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 赞
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 可以
<PuTongFa> QiongMangHuo: 都开始日淘了?
<QiongMangHuo> PuTongFa: 没买啥
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我在帝都3天收到过
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 又买啥了
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 日本盛产啥?
 * QiongMangHuo 卧槽, 一下子钓出来一堆土壕
<PuTongFa> QiongMangHuo: 买了又不肯说, 肯定是从日本买了羞羞的东西
<HuJianRen> PuTongFa: you got it
<QiongMangHuo> PuTongFa: 别人给我发的文件
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 明天去哪耍？
<PuTongFa> QiongMangHuo: 哦, "文件"啊
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 明天去哪耍？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 妙峰山?
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 你要去啊? 别啊, 毕老师刚出事
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 你等等
 * HowIsItGoing 明天盛京下雨，不知道去哪玩儿了
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 我为你好
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 云蒙山
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 在家打孩子
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 木有孩子
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 下雨天打孩子
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 云蒙山很好, 清明的时候山上还都是冰
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 树绿了吗？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 帝都小黄山的名气不是盖的
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 不知道呢
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 去雾灵山
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 感觉够呛
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 主要我儿子要去
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 可惜我们爬的野路
<Guest8099> 你们真有钱啊
<Guest8099> 到处旅游
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 乃娃还知道云蒙山了，啧啧
<freeflying> HuJianRen: 雾灵山难度系数太高，不适合小孩
<Guest8099> 我连一个vps服务器都买不起
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 那灵山吧
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 带他去过一次了
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 带孩子的话...香山吧...
<freeflying> HuJianRen: 我们这边有更合适得，只是他点名要去云蒙山
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我去云蒙山还是帽帽team building，爬到山上没水了，擦
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 灵山清明的时候山上有暴风雪............ 别人发的照片我都傻了
<freeflying> HuJianRen: 香山周末不适合上去
 * HuJianRen 好吧, 我貌似没去过 云蒙山...
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 这两天波士顿不是在下雪呢嘛
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 离你近
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 不错
<freeflying> HuJianRen: 我这边的五彩浅山其实很好
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: HowIsItGoing 等我给你找图片
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: HowIsItGoing PuTongFa HuJianRen https://www.dropbox.com/s/cq7166yzcnou4n7/mmexport1428645951182.jpg?dl=0  https://www.dropbox.com/s/0jxx2yjaz1zaupb/mmexport1428645957855.jpg?dl=0
<QiongMangHuo> 清明第一天灵山顶峰是这样的...
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 后面这树挺别致的
<freeflying> 你们明天谁要去云蒙山的，我可以捎上一个
<MeiZhanGuoRen> QiongMangHuo: 早
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 明天有雨啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 刚去过 就不去了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 雁栖湖在去云蒙山的路上 也可以逛逛
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 壕!
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 你是apec的石猴刚去过吧?
<QiongMangHuo> HuJianRen: 清明的时候路过而已
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 昨天补了一点, 刚刚卖了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 今天收盘估计在5%左右 (我猜
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 只卖了补的那一点点
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 股神!
<QiongMangHuo> HuJianRen: 石猴
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我前天13块多时补了点
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 今天还没看，随他去
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 13.54现在
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 股神
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 我貌似是13.60补的
<HuJianRen> freeflying: 股神
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 股神
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 股神
<sennn> 炒股都得折本
<HuJianRen> sennn: zan
<HuJianRen> PuTongFa: 赶紧的
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 以后不在这里聊股票
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 我错了, 其实跟哪都不该聊啊, 影响判断
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 微信或者telegram
<sennn> 股票跟彩票一样一样的
<HuJianRen> sennn: 也2块钱一注?
<sennn> 类比
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 为什么bash没有goto?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 为啥要有...
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: goto可以代替循环for while until
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: if和goto就可以了
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: code.google.com上不了怎么办?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 当然是, 因为循环基于goto...
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google Code (@ code.google.com)
<QiongMangHuo> HuJianRen: 翻墙啊
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 不会吧? 不提供goto，但是for while until什么的都基于goto ?
<jusss> 这么坑跌？
 * HuJianRen 尼玛, 为了下个破包, git bzr hg装了一个遍...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你有telegram？
<QiongMangHuo> HuJianRen: 这啊, 找可用ip吧...
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 必须没有
<jusss> python也没goto
<QiongMangHuo> HuJianRen: go get 遇到google code就瞎了
<jusss> goto写循环，最好了
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 搞定了
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: C家真是zhazha
<QiongMangHuo> cc joey
<Z^C> 好困
<Z^C> 无聊，不敢聊qq 还是这个东西好 容易隐藏
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qZaIGYwkAABAxlmGzUsAALrFgDUc_4AAEDe802.jpg 恐怖版美人鱼
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 卧槽，盛京这破地方太搓了，我想装新风，结果打了两天电话，连经销商都没找见
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 买空气净化器吧
<root____7> 大家好啊
<^k^> root____7:点点点.  14:46
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 装新风要吊顶的
<root____7> 我又回来了
<root____7> 我是jackness
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 你打算装修房子了?
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 那玩意效率低啊
<root____7> 我买了一个digitalocean的服务器
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 是啊
<root____7> 才5美金
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 装修的话, 可以考虑搞一个
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 我不打算搞了
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 买个空气净化器算了
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 我感觉这玩意以后得是标配。环境污染问题太严重了
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 还好吧...清洗起来是个麻烦事
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 而且总要出门...
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 基本不要清洗啊，半年一年换一次滤网就行，管道不用洗的吧？
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 据说要洗
<Z^C> 盛京是哪里
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 我之前研究了下, 据说还是要洗的
<QiongMangHuo> Z^C: 日本 大阪附近
<Z^C> 房子不便宜吧  壕
<QiongMangHuo> Z^C: 逗你的, 是沈阳
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 另外吊顶是个麻烦事
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 吊顶还好吧
<Z^C> 。。。
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 你完全重装当然没问题
<Z^C> 买精装房多好 省事
<root____7> 都是有钱人啊
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 二手房装吊顶也没压力啊，石膏板塞上去很简单
<root____7> 还精装房
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 我是想简单搞
<Z^C> 我打算买精装的
<Z^C> 你那个多少买的
<HowIsItGoing> Z^C: 精装？ 呵呵
<Z^C> 省事啊 
<Z^C> 装修很贵的
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 要多简单？ 刷遍漆拉倒？
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 那不至于... 石膏线, 刷墙, 厨房卫生间好好搞搞, 然后
<HuJianRen> 换家居
<Z^C> 好麻烦。。。
<Z^C> 你多少钱买的 
<QiongMangHuo> HuJianRen: 羡慕...
<gebjgd> HuJianRen, 胡贱人
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 这里面石膏线换吊顶就行，可以不吊整个顶棚，搞一圈儿就好
<Z^C> 今天更新mac系统，发现整个电脑都不好了
<Z^C> 我也不好了
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 盛京装新风大概啥价格?
<gebjgd> Z^C, 用mac 必然不好
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 施工完毕16k大概
<Z^C> 我觉得mac挺方便的啊
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 静电的还是滤网的?
<HowIsItGoing> HuJianRen: 静电+滤网，霍尼韦尔
<Z^C> gebjgd 推荐个好点的本子
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 赞, 这个不错
<gebjgd> Z^C, TP + Linux
<Z^C> gebjgd 这个是笔记本？
<gebjgd> Z^C, 没听说过thinkpad？
<HuJianRen> HowIsItGoing: 你是买的新房?
<jiero> Z^C:  TP 是 thinkpad 缩写-  - - -
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Z^C> 晕。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我用着 T510，但是Linux 下无线网卡不好用 -驱动太遭罪
<gebjgd> jiero, t410s 无线刚刚的
<gebjgd> jiero, 人品问题？
<jiero> gebjgd: 远距离弱信号的时候总看不到玩网络了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 刚刚的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我手机和另一台笔记本都行。
<gebjgd> jiero, 换路由器
<jiero> gebjgd: 呃我想换个
<root____7> 现如今什么样的路由器比较好啊
<root____7> 我怕被人家蹭网
<sennn> 小米路由
<gebjgd> root____7, 关闭无线的路由器最好
<root____7> 额。。。
<root____7> 关闭了之后不方便啊
<root____7> 一家那么多电子设备我家电脑2个手机4个还有互联网电视
<root____7> 妹无线多不方便啊
<Z^C> 手机好贵
<Z^C> 买不起了
<sennn> 599 小米2a
<Z^C> w2015
<Z^C> 三星
<sennn> 谁买这个
<Z^C> 。。
<Z^C> 我觉得这个还不错
<Sevk> 新 启动和引导 • win8和Ubuntu14.04双系统，扩展C盘后Ubuntu没有引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469405 系统安装的是win8和Ubuntu14.04.两个都是64位的。前几天扩充了一下C盘后。无法启动系统。用WindowsPE更新了MBR。然后就是开机直接进入Windows，没有Ubuntu选项。 我系统安装的是先windows，后
<Sevk>  ─> Ubuntu。选择的是与Windows共存。晚上搜索用EasyBCD添加引导，选择的是grub2.也无法进入系统 …
<hoxily> nokia 1050你值得拥有
<sennn> 299 nokia
<hoxily> http://detail.zol.com.cn/cell_phone/index347026.shtml
<Sevk> hoxily: ⇪ 【诺基亚1050】报价_参数_图片_论坛_NOKIA 诺基亚 105诺基亚手机报价-ZOL中关村在线 pp: ￥150[北京 1GB以下行货]
<sennn> 值得拥有
<Z^C> 詹姆士也不错
<Z^C> 可惜有些贵
<Z^C> 黑莓的p9982
<Z^C> 也不错
<Z^C> 妈蛋
<Z^C> 不错的太多了 就是买不起
<sennn> 你净玩儿洋的
<Z^C> HANMAC也不错的
<Z^C> 人家做的真的很棒
<gebjgd> Z^C, 最好的手机在天朝
<sennn> 国产手机就不错了
<Z^C> 比那些iphone好多了
<sennn> 就是
<sennn> 诅咒苹果
<Z^C> iphone街机   
<Z^C> 我攒钱 以后买个诺基亚的新款
<sennn> iphone拉机
<sennn> 垃机
<sennn> !!!
<Z^C> 其实还是詹姆士的棒
<Z^C> 就是略贵
<sennn> 詹姆士是什么呀?
<Z^C> 詹姆士是个品牌啊
<Z^C> http://item.jd.com/1339209072.html
<Sevk> Z^C: ⇪ 詹姆士（GEMRY）R12 玫瑰金 电信/联通4G手机【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 19800.00
<Z^C> 做工很棒
<MeiZhanGuoRen> hoxily: 1050 成了彩色屏幕不开心
<Z^C> 现在搞个手机也挺费劲的 
<sennn> 不是略贵,是很贵
<hoxily> 现在还有黑白屏吗？
<Sevk> sennn: define:詹姆士 not defined.
<Z^C> 听说 保时捷和法拉利都出手机了
<Z^C> 阿斯顿马丁的也不错 
<Z^C> 就是硬件挺坑
<sennn> 你主要想要的是 私人助理服务吧?
<HuJianRen> MeiZhanGuoRen: PuTongFa QiongMangHuo http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fd54a81tw1er0hridzamj20cs1fwn4a.jpg
<HuJianRen> PuTongFa: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7bf06420jw1er0frwm8aqj20gq0azwgr.jpg
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 6kg的哑铃现在只能10个一组了
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 没玩过哑铃..
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: 那天爬上云蒙山, 大多数男的心跳110~120, 女的130~140, 我92
<freeflying> QiongMangHuo: 🐂
<HuJianRen> PuTongFa: 1.130
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 牛
<gfrog> HuJianRen: 新房啊
<QiongMangHuo> freeflying: HuJianRen 面不改色心不跳啊
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 确实, 面不改 色
<QiongMangHuo> ...
 * HowIsItGoing 本想坐火车去集宁跑个圈儿，想想还是算了
<QiongMangHuo> HuJianRen: 那天有好几个毛妹还有一个埃及的一个东欧的
<HuJianRen> QiongMangHuo: 那肯定更面不改色了
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<MeiZhanGuoRen> HuJianRen: .. 赞， 云老王
<root____7> 谁成功用vps安装配置vpn啊？
<badegg> 问下，这里谁在github上面有项目
<HuJianRen> badegg: github是什么?
<badegg> 代码托管网站啊
<badegg> 偌大的聊天室，没人有吗/
<HuJianRen> badegg: 不知道啊
<MeiZhanGuoRen> 百度没有搜出来，打开不开那个 github 啊
 * MeiZhanGuoRen 把写的东西托管给老板，丫爱存哪存哪
<gebjgd> badegg, win好用么
<iotouch> 定制不同的发行版有什么意义 嘛
<gebjgd> iotouch, 因为愿意
<Z^C> 无聊 
<Z^C> 坐等下班
<iotouch> 有什么价值嘛？ 是不是在螛折腾 
<gebjgd> iotouch, 愿意就是价值
<^k^> 新 线下活动专版 • 4月11日，Ubuntu开发者创新大赛落地培训(重庆站) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469407 Ubuntu开发者创新大赛落地培训重庆站 时间： 4月11日（周六）13：30-17：40 地点： 重庆市沙坪坝区大学城重庆大学虎溪校区 d1131 活动报名地址： http://www.huodongxing.com/event/7276980401200
<iotouch> 好难理解
<gebjgd> iotouch, 你爸妈生你  是因为他们愿意
<iotouch> gejgd 好吧，一语中的，除此之外，还有其它的嘛
<gebjgd> iotouch, 一个道理
<gebjgd> iotouch, 不要去理解别人为什么去做
<gebjgd> iotouch, 考虑你会不会去做就够了
<HuJianRen> PuTongFa: 阿婆watch可以定了啊
<PuTongFa> HuJianRen: 多丑啊
<PuTongFa> HuJianRen: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.VXu5Lc&id=36996808879&ns=1&abbucket=2#detail  这个, hp的手表
<^k^> PuTongFa: ⇪ HP 惠普珍藏精表 手表 生活防水 正品盒装-淘宝网 pp: 37.00
<HuJianRen> PuTongFa: 多丑啊
<PuTongFa> HuJianRen: 继续?
<PuTongFa> HuJianRen: 快建图
<HuJianRen> PuTongFa: +
<iotouch> 为何桌面IM可以很容易做到消息即时呈现，WEB端会这么难
<FuNanRen> PuTongFa: hp 的表？ 不错唉
<PuTongFa> FuNanRen: 挺好啊
<Z^C> time
<Z^C> test
<^k^> Z^C:点点点.  16:12
<Z^C> 还有一个半小时下班
<Z^C> 无聊中
<Z^C> 小k陪我聊天吧
<QiongMangHuo> 谁要滴滴打车红包?
<Z^C> x-art是啥
<Z^C> 有知道的么
<hoxily> 成人网站
<hoxily> 影片截图上有这个水印
<palomino|working> x-art...
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<Z^C> 我去
<PuTongFa> ... ...
<Z^C> 能看么
<palomino|working> 为何不能看...
<Z^C> 没网网址啊
<palomino|working> 画面拍的很好
<palomino|working> 网上到处有下载啊
<Z^C> 在哪里看啊
<Z^C> 百度么
<palomino|working> rarbg.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Rarbg.com Rarbg Index page (@ rarbg.com)
<Z^C> 欧式英文啊
<Z^C> 都是英文啊
<palomino|working> 左边有个XXX分类没看到么..
<iotouch> 如何定制一个自己的发行版
<q_> 普通用户的umask值一般设为多少啊？
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|working: 老死机
<QiongMangHuo> 022
<q_> 谢谢。  
<q_> 那root用户的呢？
<QiongMangHuo> 077
<hoxily> 看 asian分类呀
<QiongMangHuo> 不一定
 * palomino|working momo QiongMangHuo 
<Z^C> 懂了
<Z^C> 秒懂
<Z^C> 小k居然不知道么
<FuNanRen> palomino|working: 1024
<FuNanRen> hoxily: 1024
<QiongMangHuo> 没人叫DongBeiYin么?
<FuNanRen> 那 PuTongFa 应该叫 PuTongFaEr 了
<sennn> 我要做资本家
<HeLanRen> PuTongFa: 赶紧得
<HeLanRen> PuTongFa: 再来两局回家
<PuTongFa> HeLanRen: 你点 back to game
<HeLanRen> PuTongFa: 我都退出了
<PuTongFa> HeLanRen: 建图
<HeLanRen> PuTongFa: +
<PuTongFa> HeLanRen: reject了
<PuTongFa> 等
<HeLanRen> PuTongFa: Unknown section 'unknown'
<HeLanRen> ...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我是中国人民 : 升旗仪式校长作思想报告:"....我就是中国人民的儿子."底下同学:"我是中国人民."
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7和ubuntu双系统 怎么将win7系统删除掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469408 之前是在win7下装的ubuntu，现在想只留ubuntu一个系统，可以只删除win7系统盘的东西而其他盘的东西不删除吗？求方法。。。。 zz: 小天才2015 — 2015-04-10 16:55
<sennn> 美国不垮,中国难亡
<sennn> 利益与金钱高于一切
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • Ubuntu 手机的国际开发者社区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469410 Ubuntu 在国际开发者中相当受到欢迎，有许多开源社区参与讨论、开发以及贡献。如果您的英文读写能力够好，以下是相关的社区资源，可以查找到相当多关于 Ubuntu Phone 的开发材料。 Quote: * Ubunt
<^k^>  ─> u App Developers Google+ https://plus.google.com/communities/111 ... 0925540549 * Ubuntu 移动装置技术讨论 htt …
<hoxily> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa              
<sennn> b
<sennn> 拒绝刷屏
<shengRendan> 多么霸气侧漏的名字啊
<shengRendan> !
<shengRendan> 人都哪兒去了?
<jiero> cherrotluo, 。。。 难道出现了其他 cherrot？
<cherrotluo> jiero, 断网了吧
<jiero> cherrot, 好吧。还是无法消除自杀的念头啊。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 刚升级过后，全部USB不能使用！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469412 现在usb的鼠标都无法使用了，有人遇到了吗？ zz: jsfelixr — 2015-04-10 19:02
 * jiero kick jackness- 
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 情未了 : 小强跟女朋友分手了,本想安慰他,他却很霸气地说:"天下之大势,分久必合,合久必分。女人都是狗！ "过了几天,发现他又跟女朋友好上了,问他啥情况?他说:"人狗情未了！ "我勒个去！
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 安装64位的15.04之后，32位的win7无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469413 我原来是双系统：32位的14.10和32位的win7。最近重新安装了64位的15.04，现在无法进入win7。用ubuntu的U盘进入LiveCD，使用boot repair工具修复了半天，还是不行。请问有解决办法吗？ zz: himandy — 2015
<^k^>  ─> -04-10 20:54
<kandu> jiero: 那就用安全的方式去体验下
<jusss> kandu: 什么安全的方式
<kandu> jusss: 蹦个极，跳个伞。有人看护的窒息体验
<jusss`> test
<^k^> jusss`:点点点.  21:19
 * jusss  happy -marina & the diamonds 
<Guest4418> 晚上还有人上班的吗？
<jiero> jusss, 我发现可能真是遗传因素呀。
<jiero> jusss, 我发现我的阴处比大腿黑太多了。。。
<jusss> “<jiero> jusss, 我发现可能真是遗传因素呀。<jiero> jusss, 我发现我的阴处比大腿黑太多了。。。”
<jusss> jiero: 你这。。。
<Guest4418> 额。。。
<Guest4418> 你们什么情况？
<jusss> jiero: 难道你还想你的蛋蛋光鲜亮节？
<Guest4418> 好吧 你们讨论的问题很深奥
<jusss> 亮洁
<jiero> jusss, 是因为那附近皮肤褶皱多么？
<Guest4418> 我开始不懂了
<jusss> jiero: 对，女生里面还有更多的褶皱呢
<jiero> jusss, 也是皮肤褶皱多的地方黑些，比如胳肢窝
<jusss> jiero: 还有因为亚洲人皮肤里黑色素多容易变黑
<jiero> jusss, 额。这我就不知道了。。。
<jusss> jiero: 所以黑木耳
<jiero> jusss, 如果见到了我肯定会观察吧。
<jusss> jiero: 你要想见还不容易
<jiero> jusss,  不容易
<jiero> jusss,  首先不好过自己这一关。
<jiero> jusss, 你容易啊。去北京约吧。
<jusss> jiero: 已经在了
<jiero> jusss, 就说你约吧。
<jusss> jiero: 没钱
<jiero> jusss 我不知道啊。或许是吧。反正我约没一个人理我哈。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 头部运动 :     一个肥胖的妇人向医生抱怨。    妇人:医生,我的体重已经超过九十公斤了,我该怎么办?    医生:你该做做运动。    妇人:我让做什么运动呢?    医生:这是很简单的头部运动,从左到右,再从右到左。    妇人:一天做几次呢?    医生:不一
<^k^>  ─> 定,只要是有人请你吃东西时,你就做做这个运动,直到那人离开为止。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu移动应用开发 • Ubuntu #ClinicTime 周三开诊 - 约你手机开发解疑难 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469417 为了能更加及时详尽的为每位Ubuntu手机开发者提供所需的技术支持，我们将开启Ubuntu手机开发的每周#ClinicTime ，为开发者们提供现场开发”急诊”支持。 开展形式： - 加入Ubunt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近怎么样  有面试了么
<QiongMangHuo> 谁在讨论私处和大腿?
<cherrot> ...
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 你这叫闻讯赶来么
<QiongMangHuo> 靠 我猜就是罗姐!
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 是啊, 慕名而来
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你咋还不睡
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 刚玩玩游戏  给人导一批数据
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 这频道发红变紫真是挡不住了
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 你还在加班?
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 没啊 准备睡了 明天去上班
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 好充实...
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 空降了一个leader :D 
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 给他个下马威
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, =。= 
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 你咋还不睡  从没见你这么晚
<gebjgd> 失眠呗
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 闻讯赶来嘛
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 这两天休息不好, 搞得白天没精神晚上睡不着的
<gebjgd> QiongMangHuo, 来一管
 * QiongMangHuo 央视胡蝶有男朋友了, 我闹心得睡不着
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 原来是思春了
 * cherrot 睡了 :) 
<root____3> 大家早上好啊！我是jackness
<root____3> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRCC
<^k^> ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<jackness> ls
<jackness> dir
<jackness> cd 
<jackness> 我学会改昵称了啊
<jackness> 哈哈哈
<jackness> whois iMadper
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  07:49
<hoxily> zao
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-11
<jusss> bash果然是门很奇葩的东西
<jusss> 各种奇葩的符号应用
<QiongMangHuo> chenshaoju_: 少举大人, gmail的imap还封着么? 你之前给我的ip不好用了
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<root> 还有人在上班吗？
<jackness> 还有人在吗？
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 乐乐, 有gmail的imap可用ip么...
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 你不有 vps 么?
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 好吧 proxy吧..
<cherrot> #j linux-cn
<jiero> cherrot:  那里是空的？
<jiero> cherrot: 切，你都不在那里
<jiero> QiongMangHuo: 能把vps设置成自动转google的ip么？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • w查不到用户？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469425 新建了个用户，退出后想userdel删除，提示登录着，用w查看没登录啊，已经退出了，这什么鬼？ 如果-f强制删除会有什么后遗症吗？ zz: forevershaka — 2015-04-11 9:09
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 你们周末不上班都干啥?
<jusss> 我突然发现我不知道周六该干点啥
<jiero> jusss:  周六，洗礼，准备出发上山踏青
<jusss> jiero: 哪有山
<jiero> jusss: 北京没山？
 * jiero 踩死jusss 
<jusss> jiero: 我不知道呀
<cherrot> jiero, 哪里？
<jiero> jusss: 自己搜去 - 我只知道香山 -
<jiero> cherrot:  #linux-cn
<cherrot> jiero, 好奇了一下
<jiero> cherrot: 难道是说加入  #j LOL
<jiero> cherrot:  我现在好奇了一下，我想做什么。想做什么
 * jiero 亲亲 cherrot
 * jiero 觉得 cherrot 要是女孩就好了
<jiero> 哈哈
<jusss> jiero: http://v.yinyuetai.com/video/2204150
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 【MV】Marina & The Diamonds -Happy 中英字幕 (音悦疯GaGa & 指纹WD 制)-高清MV在线播放-音悦Tai-口袋·FAN-看好音乐
<cherrot> jiero, 滚粗。。
<jusss> cherrot: 你周末都做点啥
<cherrot> jusss, 在上班
<jusss> cherrot: ...
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒首壕妹子壕要不要这么辛苦
<cherrot> happyaron, =。= 
<cherrot> happyaron, 求包养
<happyaron> cherrot: 找 qiongmanghuo 他们吧
<jusss> happyaron: ls|grep -v "sh"|rm 为啥不行?
<jiero> cherrot happyaron 好羡慕你们
<jusss> happyaron: 把非sh的全删了
<jusss> rm $(ls|grep -v "sh")
<happyaron> jusss: 用 xargs ?
<jusss> happyaron: 这是啥
<happyaron> jiero: 羡慕啥
<cherrot> jiero, 嘎？
<happyaron> jusss: xargs rm
<jusss> happyaron: 第一个错在哪
<happyaron> jusss: 从pipe传和参数是不一样的啊
<jusss> happyaron: rm不支持pipe传?
<happyaron> jusss: 试试便知咯
<jusss> 试了
<jusss> happyaron: 缺失操作符
<jusss> happyaron: 周末有什么地方玩呀???
 * jusss 每次都这样,周末不知道干啥
 * jusss 又不想困在屋子里
<JoeDong> 现在在重庆大学
<JoeDong> 大家有来重庆大学的吗？
<jusss> 没有
<hoxily> jusss: 一起来这儿刷题
<jusss> hoxily: ...
<hoxily> 擦，打不开了
<jiero> 没有。
<jusss> hoxily: 我数学都没及格过,解题就算了吧,这种数学差的没法玩
<jiero> JoeDong: 我不曾听说这里有中山大学之外的人 见过自己校友
<jusss> hoxily: 高考150分,数学考了60分
<hoxily> jusss: 这边有很多分类
<hoxily> jusss: 除了 algorithm，还有别的
<jiero> jusss: 你竟然比我这个数学不做习题的人数学能力都差么
<hoxily> gayhub也上不去了
<jusss> hoxily: 我需要一点灵感去做一些很棒的东西
<jiero> jusss: 我到最后也只是看教科书因为教科书上的习题都没做
<hoxily> 快去娶老婆，生小孩，
 * jiero 属于绝对不做题类型
<hoxily> 让你的后代来做你想做而做不了的事
<jiero> hoxily: 。。。
<hoxily> 呵呵
<jiero> hoxily: 后代绝对没未来
<jusss> hoxily: 我上次写的那个互相调用的尾递归,是我写过的东西里最棒的
<jiero> hoxily: 20年后全球人类都没几个能活
<jusss> 两个尾递归无限互相调用,
<hoxily> jusss: 妈蛋，研究这些东西做什么
<jusss> hoxily: 发现美
<jiero> hoxily: 其实因为生活到处都是美，没有生活的动力了。 cc jusss
<Niac> rust 有人玩吗
<JoeDong> 这个channel里面都是都是中山大学的朋友？
<jiero> JoeDong: 不是，问题是 - 我只知道有见过说同学的是中山大学。
<jiero> JoeDong: 此外，清华北大和科技大的几个不喜欢说话太多
<hoxily> Niac: 进这个群吧，里面有人讨论rust，    QQ群:144605258
<jusss> hoxily: 在函数1最后调用函数2,而在函数2最后调用函数1,多么的棒
<jusss> 两个无限不停的调,可以干很多事
<jusss> 比如分析一个无限长的列表
<jusss> 创造一个无限长的列表
<hoxily> 我擦
<jusss> hoxily: 其实我现在最想写的就是一个reader和parser
<hoxily> jusss: 什么东西？
<jusss> hoxily: 还有元编程还有dsl 深深的吸引了我
<hoxily> 设计你自己的脚本语言？
<jusss> hoxily: 读取器 分析器
<jusss> hoxily: 不是设计自己的,是可以生成其它的语言
<jusss> hoxily: 想我前天说的哪样,一个语言可以生成多个其它的语言
<jusss> hoxily: 或者学会这种生成技术,然后用bash生成py lisp生成bash 各种生成
<hoxily> jusss: 有思路了吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 只要学会怎么写reader和parser然后就成了
<jusss> hoxily: 元编程 dsl 代码生成技术太吸引人了
<jusss> hoxily: 思路就是读取 分析 生成呀
<jusss> hoxily: 现在不知道怎么写reader parser
<hoxily> reader、parser有思路了吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 有一点
<jusss> 比如最简单的,就是去生成html 这个大家都知道是最简单的,然后我就用lisp的语法去生成html
<hoxily> jusss: 写好了，弄到gayhub上分享下
<jusss> hoxily: 早写好了
<jusss> hoxily: 太懒,后来就没写,写了个不完整版吧
<jusss> hoxily: https://github.com/jusss/lisp/blob/master/print-atom-2014-12-09
<^k^> ⇪ ti: lisp/print-atom-2014-12-09 at master · jusss/lisp · GitHub
<jusss> hoxily: 这个就是2个尾递归函数不停互相调用对方去分析一个长列表,然后根据条件去生成
<hoxily> jusss: 有什么用？
<hoxily> 帮助人写代码？
<hoxily> 给WEB开发人员用的吗？
<jusss> 这样我可以用lisp的语法去生成html
<hoxily> 只懂HTML/CSS的WEB开发人员不懂lisp怎么办？
<jusss> hoxily: 用什么去生成什么不重要,重要的是这种代码生成
<jusss> hoxily: 还可以去用py去生成html
<hoxily> 问题是，你得提供一种中间表达格式
<hoxily> 你需要让这种中间格式，许多人都很容易懂
<jusss> hoxily: 对lisp来说没有中间格式
<jusss> hoxily: 所有的lisp都只是一个列表
<chenshaoju_> QiongMangHuo: 我用Gmail的Web版……
<jusss> hoxily: 你是看json .obj看多了吧,才认为都需要中间格式
<hoxily> 你没有一种格式来描述你想要的东西，
<hoxily> 你的parser到底读取的什么玩意儿？
<jusss> 没有
<hoxily> 直接读取人大脑思考的东西吗？
<hoxily> 有那么叼么
<jusss> 比如这个语言叫x吧,然后x加上html符号,然后x的语法生成html, 加上py的符号,就生成py
<jusss> 就根据一个符号的不同,就用同样的语法去生成不一样的代码
<jusss> 比如叫html是1 py是2 然后x打印hello world的语法是 print hello world,然后这样同样一句,加1就是html 加2就是py
<tedlz123> 有中南大学的校友么？
<hoxily> jusss: 我现在问的就是你的这个x的语言语法
<jusss> hoxily: 这不还没想好吗
<hoxily> 如何用你的x语言来表达思想
<jusss> hoxily: 其实什么语法也不重要
<jusss> hoxily: 再降一级,干脆就让这个x是c 或 lisp py都行
<jusss> hoxily: 然后就是用c去生成html lisp py ...
<jusss> hoxily: 这就是很吸引我的东西,代码生成
<jusss> hoxily: 代码生成代码多么的吸引人,再在生成的代码前加个eval就是dsl了,甚至你可以说你自己创造了一门语言,正常的不也是这样创建的吗? 比如用c去写py的解释器
<jusss> hoxily: 当然会写解释器的大牛都不屑于搞这种东东
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 解释器是什么东西
<hoxily> interpreter
<jackness> hoxily 你还在杭州吗？
<jackness> 我记得我们新浪微博加过好友的
<jackness> hoxily: 你在吗？
<hoxily> jackness: 在老家了。
<hoxily> j
<hoxily> jackness: 你怎么知道我在杭州？
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu如何安装搜狗输入法？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469426 在网上找了很多都是ubuntu的，，愁死了。 zz: Benmolly — 2015-04-11 11:23
<yunfan> hoxily: 你去杭州干嘛 
<jusss> yunfan: 他好像是杭州的吧
<jusss> 或者在杭州上的学
<jusss> hoxily: 你家是扬州吗?
<jusss> "烟花三月下扬州" 什么时候我也能这样呀
<hoxily> yunfan: 我以前在杭州啊
<yunfan> hoxily: 然后呢 
<hoxily> jusss: 然后圆润地滚回老家去了
<hoxily> jusss: 我记得我以前说过我老家在温州乐清的。
<jusss> hoxily: 你家是?
<jusss> hoxily: 温州小燕子洗头城
<hoxily> 从来没去过洗头城、发廊
<jusss> hoxily: 你那离苏杭 上海 扬州是不是很近?
<hoxily> jusss: 来看看这题的四则运算怎么算，https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/bash-tutorials---the-world-of-numbers
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Programming Problems and Competitions :: HackerRank
<hoxily> jusss: 去杭州4小时左右。
<hoxily> jusss: 半天时间就到了。
<jusss> hoxily: 这种题...
<jusss> hoxily: 先用read读取2次把数读取给变量,然后算术求值输出
<jusss> hoxily: 这里面有啥陷阱?
<jusss> 不会是考基本的用法吧? ((1+2))
<jusss> declare -i xx
<hoxily> sum=((a+b))  ？
<jusss> hoxily: 得加个$
<hoxily> sum=$((a+b)) ？
<jusss> hoxily: 不知道...
<hoxily> 你不是bash高手么？
<jusss> 从来不是
<hoxily> jusss: [ ] 与 [[ ]] 有什么不同呀？
<jusss> 通配符
<jusss> hoxily: 你还真问这种基础问题呀...
<jusss> 我还真不会
<jusss> [不支持通配符,[[支持通配符
<jusss> 不过我也不清楚[[的通配符是啥,像BRE
<hoxily> 通配符指什么？
<jusss> hoxily: BRE,我猜是
<jusss> basic regret expression
<jusss> 还有ERE貌似
<hoxily> 在做字符串匹配的时候用？
<hoxily> [[ abc == a+ ]] 结果是 true ？
<hoxily> 测试结果不相等
<hoxily> [[ abc =~ a+ ]] 是这个运算符，=~
<hoxily> jusss: “模式”是指什么？好像跟正则不一样
<jusss> hoxily: 不是这样用的
<jusss> hoxily: 你确信a+是正则?
<hoxily> a+怎么不是正则？
<jusss> 是bre?
<hoxily> 不懂你说的bre
<hoxily> jusss: 有文档么？
<jusss> 当然有
<jusss> ex用的就是bre
<hoxily> 你是指这样子？In basic regular expressions the metacharacters "?", "+", "{", "|", "(", and ")" lose their special meaning; instead use the backslashed versions "\?", "\+", "\{", "\|", "\(", and "\)".
<Guest69386> hoxily: 我刚掉线了 你在吗？
<hoxily> Guest73839: 你是指这样子？In basic regular expressions the metacharacters "?", "+", "{", "|", "(", and ")" lose their special meaning; instead use the backslashed versions "\?", "\+", "\{", "\|", "\(", and "\)".
<hoxily> 瞎
<jackness> hoxily: 额
<hoxily> 认错人了
<jackness> hoxily: 不是你吗？你不在杭州？
<hoxily> 以前在杭州，现在在温州乐清
<jackness> hoxily: 应该不会认错吧 你和我微博还互动过呢
<jackness> 我叫jacknesstang
<hoxily> 很久没搞新浪微博了
<hoxily> 你没发现我的微博昵称改名无法注销的hoxily了吗？
<kevinying> hi
<^k^> kevinying:点点点.  13:20
<jackness> http://weibo.com/u/2600468362?topnav=1&wvr=6&topsug=1&noscale_head=1#_0
<^k^> jackness: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<jackness> 这个是你的微博吧
<jackness> 还显示浙江杭州的
<jackness> 我发现了啊
<jackness> 你现在在公司做什么啊？
<hoxily> 我失业蹲家里了
<jackness> hoxily: 怎么了？
<jackness> 好好的怎么失业了？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Texworks运行2小时左右影潘狂转，系统卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469430 用Ubuntu很久了，这次安装却问题百出，解决了一个又一个，现在又碰到一个无厘头的，用TexWorks，2小时左右，没有任何征兆和提示的开始硬盘狂转，然后很快的边卡，30秒
<jusss> hoxily: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression#POSIX_Basic_Regular_Expressions
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Regular expression - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<jackness>  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469430 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469430
<kevinying> hox
<kevinying> hoxily:家里蹲比校自由
<kevinying> do
<jusss> 匹配任意字符用的是.
<jusss> [[到底是不是bre我也不知道,只是看着像,你可以搜下就知道了
<jackness> jusss:你做什么的啊？
<kevinying> ㄋiㄙㄉe
<jackness> 额？
<jackness> 日语
<kevinying> wo
<jackness> kevinying:你是做什么的？
<gebjgd> jackness, 你是做什么的
<jackness> gebjgd: 我现在在家里卖账号和激活码
<gebjgd> jackness, soho 赞
<kevinying> jackness:我失业
<jackness> 我其实也是失业 我的账号和激活码要的人不多
<jackness> soho算不上
<jackness> 我打算过两个月还是做回java开发
<yunfan> kevinying: 家里蹲很无聊的 
<yunfan> jackness: 你卖什么账户 ?
<jackness> 对啊 
<jackness> 我卖VPN账号
<yunfan> 什么账户？
<yunfan> 就这个？
<jackness> 对啊 还有游戏激活码
<yunfan> 这个恐怕养不活人吧
<jackness> 是啊
<jackness> 所以我很穷
<yunfan> 你在哪里
<jackness> 没有路走了啊
<jackness> 我在江苏省镇江市丹徒区宝堰镇渡头路217号
<yunfan> 又是你 老换nick
<jackness> 我虚拟机多
<jackness> 哈哈哈哈
<jackness> 我nick一直是jackness 有的时候是guest和root
<yunfan> 既然你妈妈控制你 那你出门混好了
<jackness> 我妈妈不同意
<yunfan> 你现在住笼子里？
<jackness> 我现在一个过年就拿了300块钱生活费
<jackness> 家里不给钱 
<jackness> 我的信用卡全被停掉了
<gebjgd> jackness, 超强
<jackness> gebjgd: 什么意思 超强
<yunfan> 那就找个海船出门吧
<yunfan> 反正上了船 他们管吃管喝 一年没挂 也有十几万
<jackness> 海船？
<jackness> 没有船票
<jackness> 没钱
<yunfan> 直接去 问他们要不要工人 
<jackness> 晕死
<jackness> 我妈妈不同意我出镇江市
<gebjgd> jackness, 去夜总会当鸭
<jackness> yunfan: 大神，问你个事啊 为什么我的vpn不稳定呢 会爆各种错误
<jusss> jackness: 好妈妈
<yunfan> jackness: 这个干我毛事啊  我又不用vpn
<jackness> gebjgd: 我心里有爱的人 身体不好 做不了鸭子
<yunfan> 我要出门兜风  88
<jackness> yunfan: 额。。。
<jackness> 只是请教而已
<jackness> 都吓跑了
<jackness> exit
<hoxily> jusss: jackness妈妈简直变态
<jusss> hoxily: 人家条件好，
<gebjgd> 李蒽熙Danae
<jusss> hoxily: 我就希望我家条件好，可以整天宅在家不干活
<gebjgd> jusss, 出息
<jusss> gebjgd: 额
<jusss> gebjgd: 我的追求就是赚点钱回家养老
<gebjgd> jusss, 出息
<jusss> gebjgd: 我在家可以一个月不出家门，在外面我都不能在一个房子里连续待超过24个小时
<gebjgd> jusss, 出息
<jussss> roylez: bla
<hoxily> jussss: bash里的整数最大、最小分别是多少啊
<jussss> hoxily: 不知道
<jussss> hoxily: bash都不支持浮点运算，谁会用它处理计算
<jussss> hoxily: bash的符号应用是我见过最复杂的了，各种组合 位置不同还意义不一样，果然不是一个人搞得
<jussss> 比py杂合多了
<kevinying> 妹
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 大鬼小鬼和老鬼之四 : 小鬼:我摸彩中奖了,可以去天堂五日游！ 大鬼:傻瓜,天使到时候一定告诉你,天堂在装修。
<hoxily> jussss: bash中的数组有没有用过？
<jussss> hoxily: 有
<hoxily> https://www.hackerrank.com/challenges/bash-tutorials-filter-an-array-with-patterns 怎么搞？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Programming Problems and Competitions :: HackerRank
<jussss> hoxily: xargs
<jussss> hoxily: 循环赋予数组呗再加个逻辑判断
<hoxily> show your code
<jussss> hoxily: 还可以grep cut各种搞
<jussss> hoxily: 我不会写 。。。
<jussss> hoxily: 你学习一定很好
<jussss> hoxily: 我一直都是班里最后几名
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ubuntu压缩文件缓存 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469431 今天安装虚拟机,发现我的磁盘只有几百兆的空间,用软件查看才知道/home/.cache用了9G多空间,大部分是文件是打开压缩文件的文件缓存(我的压缩文件比较多,所以都是直接打开,没解压),要怎么设置能在关闭压缩
<^k^>  ─> 文件是自动清除缓存呢,每次都要手动删好麻烦 zz: 冰谛-王者法则 — 2015-04-11 15:08
<jussss> hoxily: 我现在在鸟巢水立方这 :)
<jussss> 周末人不少
<jiero> jussss: 赶紧拿个好相机，说美女我给你拍照吧。
<jussss> jiero: 我比较羞涩
<jiero> jussss: 骗人，你比我黑暗多了 -
<jiero> jussss: 你应该花很多钱买一个爱好的东西，然后吸引女的。
<jiero> jussss: 否则对方就知道你不专注，是个花心的混蛋。
<jussss> jiero: paradise和heaven区别是啥？是不是一个活人去的，一个是死人去的
<jiero> jussss:  paradise 是通道，heaven是蓝天
<jussss> jiero: 那怎么都说人挂了之后去heaven
<jiero> jussss: 人认为魂魄轻飘i
<jiero> jussss: 活着去的是 paradise 
<root____3> 谁知道怎么架设自己的网站啊？
<jackness> 我现在没有头绪
<jackness> 然后用什么语言来架设网站呢？
<jackness> 豆瓣那样的网站是如何架设的啊？
<jackness> 听说是用python写的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 求助！deamon问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469432 1.sysv-rc-conf好像列不出xinetd管理的服务？ 2.stand-alone和xinetd怎么方便的切换？ 3.一个服务是stand-alone还是xinetd是由程序本身决定的吗？还是说默认都stand-alone模式？ 谢谢 zz: debfans — 2015-04-11 15:50
<jussss> onlylove: 现在竟然tmd下雨了，擦，被困鸟巢这了
<onlylove> jussss: 不看天气预报么
<jussss> onlylove: 从来不看
<onlylove> jussss: 该
<onlylove> jussss: 虽然那东西不怎么准，但是看看没坏处
<sennn> hi
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  16:46
<sennn> here 没人啊
<jackness> onlylove: 好久不见了啊 onlylove
<jackness> 帝都下雨了吗？
<jackness> 我这边还是晴天啊
<lysao> part
<jackness> 下班喽
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女人的自尊 : 两个好胜心强的女人在一座有喷水池的公园里碰上了。 一个说:哎哟,听说你和罗伯特订婚了?罗伯特从前也向我求过婚呢。他没对你说吗? 没有埃他只说过另一件事。他说他有一次遇到一个不知打哪儿来的混帐女人,追了他老半天他也没搭理。
<iwesley_zhou> lol
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 系统提示软件数据库损坏，运行sudo apt-get install -f 仍然无法解决(代码如下) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469433 quinaeus@quinaeus-HP-Notebook:~$ sudo apt-get install -f 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 正在更正依赖关系.
<gfxmode_> 58.251.146.204
<^k^> gfxmode_, 58.251.146.204 广东省深圳市 联通
<gebjgd> 周末这里就是如此的清净
<gebjgd> gfxmode, 你用的什么a卡？
<jackness> 今天周六大家不加班吗？
<jackness> gebjgd:在吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 开心小幽默和新编成语 : 晚上带着女儿去看花灯,一直抱着她,我累得很,便放下让她自己走。人很多,女儿挤在人群中,突然不高兴地大叫:"妈妈我要看花灯,我不要看屁股！ "
<jusss`> j
<jusss> hoxily: 在没
<hoxily> jusss: 在
<jusss> hoxily: 来写个检测acpi剩余电量的bash脚本
<jusss> hoxily: discharing 且 为10%就mplayer 声音提示
<hoxily> jusss: 以前用arch+awesome的时候写过
<jusss> hoxily: 贴出来看看
<hoxily> 有个acpi的程序可以读取电池电量，
<hoxily> 然后cut出所需信息就行
<gfxmode_> gebjgd: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7670M]
<hoxily> 电脑重装了，
<hoxily> 脚本没了
<gfxmode_> gebjgd: Hi buddy, are you online?
<hoxily> jusss: 你上你的vps看看
<hoxily> jusss: acpi开头的命令列出来看看
<jusss> hoxily: cut如果格式没切好就容易出错,用两次grep 好
<jusss> hoxily: 上vps看不了 no device for supply
<jusss> hoxily: 太卡,延迟
<gfxmode_> jusss: 这个么 cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state 
<hoxily> jusss: 虚拟机里面看不到电池
<hoxily> jusss: 你看下你自己的电脑吧
<hoxily> jusss: 命令就是 acpi
<jusss> hoxily: 到现在我的那个bot脚本还没改,我就是喜欢多想,就是不做,唉
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<hoxily> acpi - Shows battery status and other ACPI information
<hoxily> acpi  Shows  information from the /proc or the /sys filesystem, such as battery status or thermal information.
<hoxily> jusss: 用 man acpi 看手册
<jusss> 我现在写个试试,唉
<iotouch> 有人试过在U盘上装系统嘛
<hoxily> iotouch: 你是指 livecd？
<iotouch> 类似的
<iotouch> 直接 从U盘启动
<iotouch> 不太理解，这样有什么好处？
<hoxily> iotouch: 用 universal usb installer 把 iso 安装到U盘就行了。
<iotouch> hoxily 如果要装一个精简版的了
<iotouch> hoxily 一般要多大空间的U盘
<hoxily> iotouch: 最小的tinycore linux很小很小
<hoxily> Tiny Core Linux 是一份很小（10 MB）的最低限度Linux桌面。
<iotouch> hoxily : 如果是这样一些软件了 : ruby 开发环境 ，需要一个桌面，IDE，相关的软件包依赖了
<hoxily> iotouch: 你试试喽
<iotouch> homily tiny core linux 这么小，有什么实际的用处了
<newborn> 10M还带桌面，好厉害的感觉
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04 文字和链接闪烁问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469447 我安装的ATI驱动，玩dota2 都没问题。 但是有时选择文字时有的文字会闪烁，有时把鼠标放在链接上，链接也会闪烁。就像鼠标反复的离开又回来一样。有没有人知道是什么问题？ zz: y_tm — 2015-04-11
<^k^>  ─> 20:45
<hoxily> iotouch: 急救用的吧
<hoxily> 忘记密码啥的
<iotouch> 这种用途，有点大材小用了
<iotouch> 而且我是MAC
<iotouch> 不是LINUX
<onlylove> 嵌入式设备，资源少的地方
<gfxmode_> 谁Mention一下我，我想看irssi的提醒beep是否生效了
<iotouch> 我想像到的一个用途时带个U盘出去旅行时，想编程，可以用U盘启动，立马就有现成的开发环境 可用
<iotouch> 有更好想法？
<October21> u盘系统还是用全面一些的吧？不然驱动，依赖怎么解决？
<October21> 简单的应用还凑合……
<newborn> 已下载体验tiny core了
<iotouch> newborn 感觉如何
<gfxmode_> October21: 只在Console下用？
<iotouch> 分享下喽
<iotouch> 像 linux kernel 源码包的大小应该不只10MB吧？ 怎么一个系统还能比它更小
<newborn> 有图形版本。10来兆大小
<October21> iotouch: 你不知道内核可以压缩吗？
<October21> 载入时解压
<iotouch> 原来如此 
<iotouch> 大概是用什么技术压缩的
<newborn> 内核文件本身又不大，一般就5M
<hoxily> gfxmode_: 。。。
<newborn> tiny的这个vmlinuz看了是3.2M
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么判断这个数值这出问题了, 10% 9%不一样位数
<gfxmode_> hoxily: Thanks，可是没响。。。我再看看
<October21> vmlinuz就是压缩的
<iotouch> 我有想到另一个实用性的应用， 如果机房有很多机器，都需要装同样的LINUX，同样的软件，如果能在U盘上装一个标准化的服务系统，直接COPY到各个机器上，这个有可能做到嘛
<October21> iotouch: 类似ghost的东西，linux早就可以完成了
<newborn> 压缩（内核+busybox+精简图形服务）=15M
<iotouch> October21 哪方面的技术 
<October21> 相同的硬件，直接可以拿来用了
<hoxily> jusss: 把百分号去掉
<October21> iotouch: 你查一下linux的启动过程就知道了，或者去编译下内核
<hoxily> jusss: 然后用 [ $percent -lt 10 ]
<jusss> hoxily: 跟百分号没关系关系是前边
<jusss> hoxily: 有的数是2位 有的1位
<hoxily> jusss: 不需要判断位数呀
<jusss> hoxily: 怎么不需要
<hoxily> jusss: [ 1 -lt 2 ] 结果是 true
<hoxily> if [ 1 -lt ]
<jusss> hoxily: 你怎么得到这个数
<hoxily> jusss: 你自己的事情
<jusss> hoxily: 不判断%前边2位是否为空怎么判断位数
<hoxily> jusss: 啥意思？
<jusss> hoxily: 你给我来个不判断%前边2位是否为空就可以得到数的看看
<hoxily> jusss: acpi的输出有几种情况？
<jusss> hoxily: 1种 Battery 0: Discharging, 90%, 03:21:52 remaining
<jusss>  
<hzform> tcp/ip协议详解和ticp/ip路由技术这两套书，先看哪个比较好呀？
<hoxily> 还有呢？
<jusss> hoxily: 我这么没法通过某个参数只得到百分号值的,所有参数都只有着一种输出, arch
<hoxily> jusss: 不懂你的意思呀
<hoxily> set `acpi`
<hoxily> $4 就是"90%," 了
<jusss> hoxily: acpi只有一直输出信息格式 Battery 0: Discharging, 90%, 03:21:52 remaining不论加不加参数
<jusss> hoxily: 还有0呢
<hoxily> jusss: 你可以用 set 命令
<hoxily> set a b c 4 5 6
<jusss> 我还是用字符串切片判断下%前2位是否为空吧
<hoxily> 然后 $1 就是 a，$2 为 b，$3 为 c，……
<hoxily> set `acpi`; echo $4 输出的已经是 90%, 了
<hoxily> 你把 百分号与逗号去掉就是数值了呀
<newborn> tiny还有软件仓库，跑上了nginx哈哈哈
<jusss> hoxily: 你是队的
<jusss> 对
<jusss> hoxily: bash的切片貌似不支持位置
<hoxily> 没用过切片
<newborn> 讨论的切片和cut命令是一回事？
<jusss> hoxily: grep能返回一个字符在的位置吗?
<hoxily> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> hoxily: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10800374/ 出来了
<gfxmode_> jusss: 弄成crontab是不是更好一点
<jusss> gfxmode_: 嗯
<jusss> gfxmode_: 给我个电量低的提示音吧
<gfxmode_> jusss: 网上找吧，我没有
<jusss> gfxmode_: 你给我现录个呗,我还真想听听你的声音
<PinoCao> jusss: 系统本身不带？？
<jusss> PinoCao: arch不带系统提示音吧
<PinoCao> jusss: 做个crontab不好么？？
<PinoCao> jusss: 哦。。我看了脚本了。。
<PinoCao> 你有邮箱吗？？
<PinoCao> 我给你找一个。。
<jusss> PinoCao: 有
<jusss> PinoCao: jusss at qq dot coM
<PinoCao> jusss: 收吧。。
<PinoCao> jusss: 全日文的。。我擦。。我再给你找一个
<jusss> PinoCao: ...来个英文的好不
<jusss> 中文也行
<PinoCao> jusss: 哈哈。。听了有点硬是么？我没听。。见有下载就给你下了一个。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 为啥不能中文输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469448 为啥不能中文输入ne? zz: geoyang — 2015-04-11 21:50
<jusss> 我擦,脚本有问题,
<jusss> 写错了
<PinoCao> jusss: 收吧。。
<PinoCao> jusss: 我把我系统的windows提示音全给你了。。
<PinoCao> jusss: 32了
<jusss> PinoCao: 谢谢
<hoxily> PinoCao: 啥声音？给我一份瞧瞧
<hoxily> PinoCao: hoxily@qq.com
<jusss> hoxily: 我的代码出错了
<jusss> hoxily: 帮我改改
<hoxily> 哪里出错了？
<PinoCao> hoxily: windows提示音。。
<QiongMangHuo> XiBaiRen: 这nick什么意思?
<jusss> hoxily: [ -n "d" ]和 [ -n ""]都一样啥都不返回擦
<jusss> 这不对呀
<hoxily> jusss: 一个是true，一个是false呀
<jusss> hoxily: 没看到true false
<hoxily> jusss: bash里0为true
<hoxily> jusss: 其他的都是false
<jusss> hoxily: 关键是啥也没有呀
<jusss> 没返回任何一个字符!
<hoxily> 本来就是啥也没有
<hoxily> jusss: 它修改了 $?
<hoxily> jusss: 也就是 这个命令的exitcode
<jusss> hoxily: 你执行我的脚本就知道写错了
<hoxily> int main(void){ return 1; } 这里的 1
<jusss> hoxily: 一执行直接mplayer了,可是我的电量在60以上
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 要看$?
<hoxily> 说明你条件写错了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10800374/ 看我那写错了
<jusss> hoxily: 我知道,我不知道怎么写该
<jusss> 擦
<jusss> 这就是我为啥不喜欢自己写东西,总是烦这种基础错误,
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 你这个不会报错么?
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 不报错,直接mplayer了
<hoxily> jusss: [ -n ] 是返回 true 的
<hoxily> 如果你的 $(acpi|grep "Discharing") 结果为空的话
<jusss> hoxily: 为空就else呀
<PinoCao> jusss: 不太懂你这个思路
<PinoCao> jusss: 为啥不读一下电池剩余百分比呢？？
<hoxily> jusss: 注意 [ -n "a b c" ] 与 [ -n a b c ] 的区别
<jusss> 两个判断,第一个判断,如果为Discharing就进入第二个判断,如果是个位数%就mplayer
<QiongMangHuo> hoxily: 你得到了它
<QiongMangHuo> hoxily: 赞
<PinoCao> jusss: 你这个$(acpi是环境变量？？还是结果集？？
<jusss> PinoCao: 字串
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: [ -n $(acpi|grep "Discharing") ] 改成 [ -n "$(acpi|grep Discharing)" ]
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 下面那个一样, 里头注意单引号
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 貌似可以了
<jusss> hoxily: 但是就算discharing算真,还有grep -o 那一道呢
<jusss> 想不明白为啥2次真
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: "22:11 < hoxily> jusss: 注意 [ -n "a b c" ] 与 [ -n a b c ] 的区别"
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 另外你真的应该去直接读电量
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 如果是空会怎样? grep不出字串 就是 [ -n 空 ]也为真?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 报错 缺参数
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 所以你应该""
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 防止多参数也该""
<hoxily> 22:08:38       hoxily | jusss: [ -n ] 是返回 true 的
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: soga, bash这道道真多
<hoxily> 连个错误都没有
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 以前有人用x"$foo" = x 这样来判断
<QiongMangHuo> hoxily: 是么...
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 老司机!!!
 * jusss 再次证明了bash是门奇葩的语言
 * QiongMangHuo 健腹轮做的胳膊和肚子肌肉都疼
<PinoCao> jusss: http://wd.jb51.net:81/201209/books/LinuxShelljt_jb51.rar
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 长度=81.43 MiB ; type=application/octet-stream
<PinoCao> jusss: 我也没看完。。
<PinoCao> jusss: 你试试。。。
<PinoCao> jusss: 讲shell编程的。。
<PinoCao> jusss: http://dl.wenku.baidu.com/wenku0/%2F8cdef7dddb07d5dfcd611f9a3d550388?sign=MBOT:y1jXjmMD4FchJHFHIGN4z:Nw%2F9sPCsiB3e9ftCTBaBiLMr%2F8Q%3D&time=1428739466&response-content-disposition=attachment;%20filename=%22SELinux%D6%D0%CE%C4%BD%CC%B3%CC.pdf%22&response-content-type=application%2foctet-stream
<PinoCao> jusss: 这个是讲SeLinux的。。
<jusss> hoxily: 第二个判断,改成这样?  if [ -n "$(acpi|grep -o ',..%')" ]
<jusss> 我不知道这个括号能不能叠加? "xxx"xxx"xxx"
<jusss> 括号里面再有括号怎么办?
<jusss> 擦
<kandu> jusss: 不如用 https://github.com/BYVoid/Batsh 生成的糊弄下算了
<^k^> ⇪ ti: BYVoid/Batsh · GitHub
<hoxily> jusss: 改用 python ba
 * QiongMangHuo 我的脚本都是bash
 * QiongMangHuo 因为只会写bash...
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: python大法好,退bash保平安
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: kandu hoxily  if [ -n "$(acpi|grep -o ',..%')" ]像这种如果grep也只接受双引号咋办?
<jusss>  if [ -n "$(acpi|grep -o ",..%")" ]
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 转义, eval .... 坑很多
<QiongMangHuo> 其实大多数程序bug都是这些玩儿
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 老外都说eval is evil!
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 我还是用eval算了,万一grep认为单引号不识别.通配符就傻了
<jusss> 单引号不敢用
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 	if [ -n "$(eval {acpi|grep -o \",..%\"})" ] 这样?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 试试不就知道了
<jusss> 不行
<jusss> {acpi not fount
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 蛋儿哥哥晚上好
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 代码合一块不能用{ }?
<jusss> bash这尼玛坑跌的符号
<jusss> 擦擦擦
<jusss> kandu: 帅哥,快帮帮我
<kandu> jusss: 我宁愿写汇编也不碰 bash
<jusss> kandu: 对头! bash就是一大坑呀
<jusss> 刘翔老婆挺漂亮呀
<yunfan> kandu: 瞎扯呢 
<hehemark> jusss: 呵呵
<jusss> 多设几个变量可以避免多重双引号嵌套
<game16> 晚安
<perr> 咩
<game16>  #archlinux-cn
<game16> ／join  #archlinux-cn
<game16> Damn
<jackness> ls
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<jackness> roylez：早啊
<jackness> 有个问题问大家啊
<jackness> shell编程 运行权限不够该用哪个命令啊 
<jackness> 是不是chmod啊？
<hoxily> 基佬们早
<hoxily> jackness: chmod u+x file
<jackness> 谢谢
<jackness> 如何发红色字体啊
<jackness> 是不是/msg
<jackness> 我用的是chmod +x file
<jackness> 成功运行了
<jackness> 这个命令和你的有什么区别吗？
<jackness> 网站速度好慢啊
<jackness> 发帖会延迟
<hoxily> b'\x038Colorful'
<hoxilybot1> Colorful
<hoxily> b'\x034Red Color.'
<hoxilybot1> Red Color.
<hoxily> jackness: 
<jackness> 这么复杂吗？
<jackness> Red Color命令？
<jackness> irc的命令太多了
<jackness> 我记不住
<hoxily> 这是个bot
<jackness> bot？
<hoxily> 会把命令解析并原样输出
<jackness> 什么意思
<hoxily> irc里的颜色就是嵌入了 '\x03' + colorcode + normaltext
<jackness> 额。。。。不懂啊
<jackness> irc好多东西要学习啊
<hoxily> http://www.mirc.com/colors.html 这里有张颜色表
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ mIRC: Colors
<jackness> 恩 谢谢
<jackness> 在对话框中输入什么出来彩色字体呢 是/Red 然后加昵称 然后加要说的话吗？
<hoxily> "\u0002This is bold.\u001FThis is underlined.\u0016This is reversed.".encode()
<hoxilybot1> This is bold.This is underlined.This is reversed.
<hoxily> http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/h/1953
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ Format Texthacks.oreilly.com -- O'Reilly Hacks Series
<jackness> 哇
<jackness> 好帅啊
<jackness> irc真强大
<jackness> 就是文档看起来累点
<jackness> 都是英文
<jackness> b'\x038Colorful'
<hoxilybot1> Colorful
<jackness> 机器人吗？
<jackness> hoxilybot1是机器人吧
<hoxily> python eval 机器人
<jackness> 管理员
<jackness> 管理员今天不在啊
<jackness> 我一肚子问题想问
<jackness> \u0002This is bold
<jackness> “\u0002This is bold”
#ubuntu-cn 2015-04-12
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 网上找了个python程序，但是看不懂它做了什么，请各位大神指教！谢谢大家！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469455 Code: # _*_ coding:utf-8 _*_   #xiaohei.python.seo.call.me:) #win+python2.7.x   import csv   csvfile = file('csvtest.csv', 'wb') writer = csv.writer(csvfile) writer.writerow(['id', 'url', 'keywor
<^k^>  ─> ds'])   data = [     ('1', 'http://www.xiaoheiseo.com/', '小黑'),     ('2', 'http://www.baidu.com/', '百度') …
<hoxily> jackness: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469455 你发的？
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 网上找了个python程序，但是看不懂它做了什么，请各位大神指教！谢谢大家！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness 
<hoxily> jackness: 这是python脚本啊，写了个csv文件。你想干嘛呢？
<hoxily> jackness: 你可以把csv理解为简化版的excel数据表格
<kandu> yunfan: 是啊
<hoxily> jusss: ping 123
<kandu> hoxily: 早
<hoxily> 早上好
<jusss> hoxily: pong
<jusss> hoxilybot1: bla
<jusss> kandu: 帅哥，早
<jackness> hoxily, 我发的
<jackness> hoxily, 我随便找的脚本 但是我不懂python的语法
<kandu> jusss: 早
<jackness> hoxily, csv是个什么东东
<jusss> hoxily: 好吧，帮我改下上次那个bot吧
<jackness> bot是robot的意思吗？
<jusss> 我一直以为kandu会是rms那样重量级的扣脚大汉，没想到却是一文质彬彬的帅哥
<jackness> kandu, 你是大帅哥吗？脸书发来看看
<hoxily> jackness: 不知道的东西你可以百度、Google呀
<hoxily> jackness: 这些基础的东西你完全可以自己看Wiki
<jackness> hoxily, 好吧 我喜欢和大神们讨论问题 
<hoxily> jackness: 你都知道你不懂了，又知道了关键词，为什么不去搜索下呢？
<jackness> hoxily, 一个人搜索太闷了
<hoxily> 也只有我这样的闲人才会跟你扯
<hoxily> 别人看一眼你的问题就知道是什么东东了
<jackness> 好吧 我是英语专业毕业的 不是计算机专业毕业 所以我基础很差
<jusss> hoxily: 来发张果照来让我验明下是男是女 LOL
<jackness> jusss, 不需要这样吧 还要果照
<jusss> jackness: 要不怎么验明 :)
<jackness> jusss, 发个脸书不就好了吗？
<jusss> facebook早死了
<jusss> 连instagram都不玩
<jackness> jusss, 一般脸书应该实名的吧
<jackness> instagram 玩过一次 但是看不到什么好友
<jackness> jusss, 你是做什么工作的啊
<jusss> jackness: it
<jackness> jusss, i 代表什么
<jusss> hoxilybot1: ping
<jusss> hoxily: 来写bot吧
<jackness> jusss, 写bot？
<jackness> 我想写bot
<jackness> bot是不是很好玩
<kandu> jackness: 你是女生就发
<jackness> kandu, 我是男人 可以看我脸书 我是实名制的
<jackness> kandu, 交个朋友没关系的
<kandu> jackness: 什么时候来杭州，我请你喝茶
<jackness> kandu, 你请我喝茶？这么好？
<kandu> jackness: 哼，我这么小气的人才不会请你吃饭。
<jackness> kandu, 请我吃饭 你都不肯啊？太小气了吧
<gfxmode_> 深圳今天晴天 出太阳了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/07/Cg-4V1I2mvGIcoJNAAEcxtPuwOQAALq4gIeumoAARze338.jpg 夏日炎炎各路大神防暑高招
<jackness> 没有新帖就发笑话
<jackness> bot真不赖
<jackness> https://www.facebook.com/jacknesstang
<jackness> 大家认识下
<^k^> jackness: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<jusss> hoxily http://www.zedge.net/ringtones/0-5-1-low%20battery/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Download free low battery ringtones for your mobile phone - most downloaded last month | Zedge
<jusss> 很棒的网站,各种音乐铃声
 * IsoaSFlus 早上好
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu下安装OpenGL开发环境报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469456 大家好，我在ubuntu下安装OpenGL提示下面错误： sudo apt-get install mesa-common-dev Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have r
<^k^>  ─> equested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not y …
<jackness> cvs好复杂
<jackness> 谁会用的啊
<jackness> 教教我
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • elementary OS 0.3 （代号：Freya）正式版发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469457 下载地址： http://elementary.io/ Elementary OS - 号称最漂亮的 Linux 系统！ Elementary OS 是一款基于 Ubuntu 精心打磨美化的桌面 Linux 发行版，号称 “最美的 Linux”。 Elementary 最早是 Ubuntu 的一个美化主
<kandu> jackness: 这种呈现，数据混杂而且都没个标准的东西。避免使用就行了。
<jackness> kandu, 什么意思？不太明白 
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 试写了个小程序，现在报错，请各位大神指教！谢谢大家！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469458 Code: #!/usr/bin/python def CanCombin(A,B,num):    ret = ()    for i in range(1,num/A):       print i       lest = num - i*A;       if lest < B:          return ()          if (num - i*A)%B == 0
<^k^>  ─> :          bx = (num -i*A)/B          ret = (i,bx)          return ret;       return ret; a = 4 …
<kandu> jackness: csv
<kandu> jackness: 呃，我眼瞎了啊啊
<jackness> 哦 CVS我从来没用过 为什么fedora下的eclispe不支持java开发
<jackness> 额。。。怎么了
<jackness> 保重眼睛和身体啊
<kandu> jackness: 刚刚被你帅气的照片闪瞎了眼。 cvs csv 看混了
<jackness> 哈哈
<jackness> 我还是挺帅气的吧
<jusss> kandu: 自己在脚本里用sleep和写crontab里哪个好?
<jackness> sleep 和crontab什么意思啊？
<jackness> 你写的是什么脚本啊？
<kandu> jusss: 该用 sleep 的情景用 sleep, 该用 crontab 的情景。自己实现 crontab
<jusss> kandu: soga,还是sleep好呀,我就是这样写,在crontab那栽过一次,后来就再也不敢用crontab了
<jackness> kandu, 你们聊得好深奥啊！
<jackness> kandu, crontab启动图形程序？
<jackness> kandu, 好复杂 没用过
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 全屏后仍然显示小窗口，无法设置分辨率 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469459 全屏后仍然显示小窗口，无法设置分辨率 zz: lizhiguoemail — 2015-04-12 10:35
<jusss> hoxily: ping
<hoxily> jusss: ？
<jusss> hoxily 上次说的那个bot, recv因为读到了空字串,导致疯狂写文件,难道recv不是阻塞的吗?
<jusss> 读不到流 一直阻塞
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装aptitude会出现依赖错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469460 sudo apt-get install aptitude Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distri
<^k^>  ─> bution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information …
<hoxily> jusss: 都说了教你好好看文档
<hoxily> jusss: 文档上说了，http://paste.ubuntu.com/10805602/
<hoxily> When the remote end is closed and all data is read, return the empty string.
<jusss> hoxily 还是你厉害,直接找到了
<jusss> hoxily 中断连接返回空
<jusss> hoxily 我那个Bot还有个问题,上次你说, 太多的对象貌似是
<jusss> 2个问题,一个读取空,一个对象多
<jusss> hoxily 判断空字串直接用 ==" "?
<jusss> 还是NULL 我忘了NULL是啥了都...记忆力不好,太长时间不用什么都忘的光光的
<hoxily> 可以用 == '' 也可以用 len(s) == 0
<hoxily> jusss: python 里没有NULL指针，只有None
<jusss> 哦,跟c搞混了
<jackness> 我靠，你们聊得好深入啊 
<jackness> 都聊到指针了
<jackness> C语言才有指针吧
<jackness> java就没有指针的问题
<jackness> 自动垃圾回收机制
 * ^k^ 3.10.17-gentoo #5 SMP Fri Jan 31 16:23:36 Local time zone must be set--see zic ruby 2.3.0dev (2015-03-29 trunk 50111) [i686-linux] 
<iotouch> 使用QT做为桌面的除了KDE外，还有哪些
<jackness> gnome
<iotouch> five sheep u never talked here
<jackness> 额。。。
<iotouch> jackness gnome 用的是 gtk+ 吧
<jackness> iotouch, 我知道两种图形界面啊 QT我不懂什么意思
<jackness> iotouch, 不好意思啊
<jackness> iotouch, 两种哪种好啊
<jackness> iotouch, fedora是哪个图形界面的？
<jusss> hoxily 不对呀,空字串到底是个啥?
<jusss> hoxily 这个空字串用编码吗?
<jackness> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=162&t=89601
<^k^> ⇪ ti: [2010.02.20更新][汇总]构建C/C++开发环境(包括gtk/qt等开发库)（适合ubuntu9.10） - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: stlxv 
<jackness> 关于gtk+和QT的
<jackness> jusss, 你在忙着写bot吗？
<jusss> jackness: 没有,在学习
<jackness> jusss, 你也是大神吧？清华大学毕业的？
<jusss> jackness: 不是
<jackness> jusss, 感觉你们都好厉害，什么都懂
<hoxily> jusss: 空字符串就是空字符串，内容为空，
<jackness> null和none我都分不出区别
<hoxily> jusss: 比一个字符的字符串还少一个字符的时候，就是空字符串。
<jusss> hoxily 有字符表示吗
<hoxily> jusss: c里面是 char emptyStr[] = {'\0'}
<jusss> hoxily \0是个字符,ascci里是0
<jusss> ascii
<jusss> hoxily 这个空字串还需要编码?
<jusss> 真纠结,能直接判断?     recv_msg = fd1.recv(1024)   if recv_msg == '' : ?
<SouppuoS> 有没有试过opencv移植arm的大哥？我遇到点shared library的问题
<hoxily> jusss: 当然
<SouppuoS> 源码，用cmake配置，然后make产生的.so文件，用readelf看共享库，显示[../../lib/libopencv_core.so
<hoxily> jusss: C里面的字符串是Zero Ended character sequence
<hoxily> jusss: 所以即便是空字符串，末尾也有个 0
<SouppuoS> Cmake_find_root_path 设置成never还不行，求救
<hoxily> jusss: C++ 之后的语言都有 String 类了，内部结构就不清楚了。
<hoxily> 也不需要关心
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 安装aptitude会出现依赖错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469460 sudo apt-get install aptitude Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distri
<^k^>  ─> bution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information …
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 【求助】ubuntu14.04中怎么把QTcreator设置成中文界面/菜单？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469461 RT zz: MrScarecrow — 2015-04-12 13:04
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jackness> 大家下午好
<jusss> hoxily ping
<hoxily> 作甚？
<jusss> hoxily http://paste.ubuntu.com/10806307/  62缩进错误
<jusss> identifier error unexpect indent 
<jackness> jusss：你在学写bot吗？
<hoxily> jusss: line 53 - line 60 没有缩进
<hoxily> jusss: 导致 L62以后的代码不再属于while块
<jusss> docstring is not comment
<hoxily> docstring也得缩进
<hoxily> https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0257/#handling-docstring-indentation
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PEP 257 - Docstring Conventions | Python.org
<jusss> 我总是犯这种错误
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • Ubuntu安装了软件后在哪里打开运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469462 比如我安装了jdk但是我不知道怎么进入jdk去写java的程序，刚刚接触Ubuntu不到24小时，网上查了一些方法但是没有很大的帮助，希望好心人能早点帮助我。 file:///home/david/%E5%9B%BE%E7%89%87/2015-04-
<^k^>  ─> 12%2013:40:24%E5%B1%8F%E5%B9%95%E6%88%AA%E5%9B%BE.png zz: David Lei — 2015-04-12 13:44
<jusss> hoxily 可以直接用exit() 退出整个程序不用加sys.吗?
<hoxily> try it yourself
<hoxily> 我也不知道
 * jiero nice to see you.
<jusss> hoxily: 你bot掉了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 【求助】ubuntu的使用和维护 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469463 由于不擅长英语以及不熟悉命令，在安装一些软件或者设置的时候用到一些命令，不可避免的可能会有错误操作比如安装错的或者多余的东西、使用了错误的命令或者命令格式输入错误等。这些操
<hoxily> 我关掉了
<jackness> hoxily: 晚上有空吗？
<jackness> 我想卖服务器
<jackness> 有人要吗？
<jackness> 低价出售
<jackness> 很便宜的vps服务器
<jackness> 一个月只要1块钱RMB
<hehemark> jackness:什么配置？
<jackness> hehemark: 忘记了 我看下啊
<hehemark> jackness:嗯
<jackness> hehemark: 我忘记了 反正很便宜 VPN账号要吗？10Mb带宽的
<hehemark> jackness:私聊
<jackness> 好 等我下 我切换下界面
<hehemark> jackness:哦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • 新手求助 Ubuntu14.10 X86 下安装的myeclipse spring10.6自动关闭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469464 Ubuntu14.10 X86 安装的MyEclipse spring 10.6,打开之后，一会就自动关闭了 # # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment: # # SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x7a5b87cd, pid=23028, tid=3075812160
<^k^>  ─> # # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (11.3-b02 mixed mode linux-x86) # Problematic frame: # C [libsoup-2.4.so.1+0x …
<gebjgd> @PhDEric: 昨晚在某高大上饭店吃饭，服务员拿来一个铁盒子，里面有16个小格，说把大家的手机集中保管一下，可放一桌10人的手机，还考虑到有些人可能有两个手机，放完后锁上。我心想，这服务真贴心。有人不愿放，被大家集体批评后还是放了。买单时发现，饭店根本没这个服务员
<jackness> 哈哈 手机被骗走了
<jackness> 这个笑话很好笑
<tryit> happyaron, .
<kandu> tryit: 拜高管
<kandu> happyaron: 拜哈皮
<tryit> kandu, ...忙啥呢最近
<jackness> 你们很happy啊
<jackness> 这么闲
<kandu> tryit: 不忙
<kandu> tryit: 主要就给 ocaml 写点库
<tryit> kandu,  膜拜
<jackness> kandu, 大神 你好牛！
<jiero> 去。。。为啥我还有一个帐号
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<hoxily> hoxily1: print('hello world')
<hoxily1> None
<hoxily> hoxbot: 'hello world'
<hoxbot> hello world
<hoxily> hoxbot: '\u00034,8Color'
<hoxbot> Color
<hoxily> hoxbot: exit()
<onlylove> hoxily: 你也开始玩BOT了？
<hoxily> onlylove: hehe
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 让小小输入法支持极点编码的特殊字符输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469465 用惯了windows下的极点五笔和QQ五笔，对没有zz编码的特殊符号输入法非常不能适应。 今天看了下小小输入法，本想直接改造wbx.txt，加两个元码“?”和“`”，并将万能码由“z”
<iIlL10Oo> http://hi.taobao.com/market/hi/detail2014.php?spm=a215p.7673441.1998466179.40.oGt1sl&id=13839
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ⇪ 淘宝众筹-项目详情
<iIlL10Oo> 这个不错啊
<gebjgd> iIlL10Oo, 妇女之友
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 之前有人做过类似等东西
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯，不错
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 你搜下那是不是叫连酷科技还是啥
<iIlL10Oo> 不搜
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装14.04 时,第四步骤,选框里面什么都没有,磁盘分区找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469468 ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors Units = 扇区 of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 51
<danmo98> what ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 别急 : 男:你放心！你一定会娶你的！你等着！一定要有个交待！ 女:我得等到什么时候? 男:快了！我离了婚就娶你！ 女:你什么时候离婚? 男:快了,我和她明年就结婚！结完了就离！ 女:啊?为什么还要等到明年结婚? 男:快了,她今年还没离婚嘛！
<jackness> 好无聊啊
<jackness> 谁有时间陪我玩游戏啊？
<jiero> Ubuntu 15.04 GNOME 竟然不可思议的稳定...
<jiero> 我发现我想给firefox 卸载插件都有一个星期了都没重启一次..
<lainme> jiero: 用gnome-shell 3.16了？
<PinoCao> 什么时候linux内核升级到4.0？
<PinoCao> 我现在还是2.6呢
 * jusss 3.19.3-1-ARCH
<jiero> lainme, 没有呢。
<jiero> lainme,  我还是没有勇气和心思去装 Arch Linux
<jiero> PinoCao,  没关系，过四五年你仍然可以用 2.6
<q_> 有没有用C语言写小游戏的团队Irc啊？
<PinoCao> jiero: 为啥？？arch只要别更新太频繁。。或者不更新就好了。。如果做桌面用，arch不错。。但是服务器方面就不太稳定了。。新东西太多。。
<PinoCao> jiero: 后来我选择了centos就是觉得稳定。。但是装一些应用软件还是挺费劲的。。比如wps。。这样支持32位的软件。。
<jackness> 你们都在忙什么啊？
<jackness> 我想招人一起建网站
<q_> 我想找一个用C语言写小游戏的团队，一起做点小东西玩玩
<jackness> hoxily: 在吗？
<PinoCao> jackness: 什么内容？？
<jackness> PinoCao: 网络加速器
<PinoCao> jackness: 有产品？？
<jackness> PinoCao: 网络加速器就是产品啊
<PinoCao> jackness: 我意思是产品类的网站？？
<jackness> PinoCao: 是啊，产品类网站
<PinoCao> jackness: 那这还用找人？？你直接网上搜一个动易套件，或者架一个phpwind不就可以了么？？
<PinoCao> jackness: 然后花个千八百元百度推广一下就好了。。
<PinoCao> jackness: 关键你的目的是产品推广。。不是功能性网站。。
<jackness> PinoCao: 我不懂动议套件和phpwind啊
<jackness> PinoCao: 推广就靠谷歌和脸书了啊
<PinoCao> jackness: 特别傻瓜。。网上搜搜。。0基础就可以。。无非就是找点模版如果不满意的话你可以网上打工网站上找个美工500元软妹币就特别出色了。。给你美工一个。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打针没有 : 某男在女友脖子上吻了个草莓,被七岁的小侄女看到, 侄女说:"阿姨,你脖子怎么回事啊?" 不好意思的回答:"被狗咬的。" 侄女惊讶的说:"啊?那你打针没有,会得狂犬病的。" 某女淡定的答:"打了,昨晚刚打了！" 秒懂的有木有?
<PinoCao> jackness: 你这样的产品推广网站，几乎不用维护。。
<PinoCao> jackness: 你产品不是开源免费的吧？？
<PinoCao> jackness: 海外党？？国内访问不了脸书和google
<jackness> PinoCao: 当然不是开源免费的我想赚钱买服务器
<jackness> PinoCao: 不是海外党
<PinoCao> jackness: 哦。。那你的加速器是给国外接入用的？？
<PinoCao> jackness: 我自己做了一个linux服务器，，就是放家里，外网IP最近更新的特别频繁。。
<jackness> 不管国外接国内还是国内接国外 我都想做
<jackness> 你会自己做服务器了吗？
<jackness> 你不买云服务吗？
<PinoCao> jackness: 我A地址刚刚指向，DNS也刷通了。。电信的IP地址换了。。我正在考虑要不要换了路由器试试。。是不是路由的背板不够，造成的路由器重启。。
<PinoCao> jackness: 不买~~现在没有好项目。。
<jackness> 这个我就不懂了
<jackness> 网络加速器我觉得是个很好的项目啊
<jackness> 我们合伙吧？
<PinoCao> jackness: 原理是接入双线或者多线机房，然后收服务费是么？？
<jackness> 原理就是虚拟协议连接啊
<jackness> 买一个VPS服务器啊
<jackness> 然后架设VPN服务啊
<PinoCao> jackness: 现在可能比我两年前的技术先进了。。
<jackness> 你电话多少啊 我们电话聊天好吗？
<PinoCao> jackness: 不过你这样收费标准就变了。。
<PinoCao> jackness: 30元包月的话，你这个项目盈利不高~~
<PinoCao> jackness: 因为你没有客户群支持。。
<jackness> 客户群可以找啊
<jackness> 我觉得市场是很大的啊 现在出国劳务那么多
<jackness> 很多人都思念家乡的啊
<PinoCao> jackness: 我当年做机房接入的时候，做个VPN拨号软件，没有中间服务器费用，一个月30元，勉强维持。然后电信和网通机房的接入门槛高了，需要注册公司，我就不再做了。。技术是挺简单的。。
<jackness> 那你干嘛不成立一个公司呢
<PinoCao> jackness: 我这边当年的这种接入服务，一年是3W多~~有100多用户~~
<PinoCao> jackness: 我当时还在上学~~
<PinoCao> jackness: 家里不给钱。。而且不怎么盈利~~
<jackness> 和我现在困境一样 我家里封锁我的经济
<jackness> 不让我外出工作和创业
<PinoCao> jackness: 当时的迅游还有一些其他厂商也在做这个，而且人家的服务比我提供的专业的多~~客户群也不好扩展~~
<jackness> 我很想找一部分朋友一起建网络加速器
<PinoCao> jackness: 我推荐你可以试试找一些做推广的朋友。。技术就不要找了。。因为找了只会增加你的经营负担~~
<jackness> 谷歌和脸书是提供推广的
<jackness> 但是要花钱
<jackness> 我舍不得钱 我只有一百多块钱了
<jackness> 家里不给我钱 我又没工作
<PinoCao> jackness: 网站这个你可以自学，或者找网上打工的人给你做。。关键是美工要找好~~团队性质的工作模式不适合你现在的经营模式~~因为你这个产品不是独一无二的。。很多大厂都在做~~
<PinoCao> jackness: 不太具有竞争力~~
<jackness> 单独一个人不是闭门造车了吗？
<PinoCao> jackness: 哪和哪啊？？
<jackness> 哦，不是说游戏工作室是需要网络加速服务的吗？
<jackness> 是不是可以和游戏工作室合作啊？
<PinoCao> jackness: 对啊。。你去网上了解一下迅游。。
<jackness> 不够微端的网页游戏对网速要求不高 
<jackness> 迅游吗？
<jackness> 网络加速器的一种
<jackness> 迅雷加速器也很出名吧
<PinoCao> jackness: 我去新陈代谢一下~~
<jackness> 嗯 好的
<jackness> hoxily: 在吗？通个电话吧
<PinoCao> jackness: 你这个项目就自己搞一下吧。。不太适合团队作业~~也用不了什么人手~~
<jackness> 哦，知道了 谢谢提醒
<jiero> jackness, 你和 jusss 好像
<jiero> jackness, 你在那个地方？
<jiero> jackness,  借钱外出都不做，只说明 -你外出心态也不强啊
<jackness> jiero: 额？
<jackness> 我想外出啊 可是信用卡被我妈妈停掉了
<jackness> jiero: 我没办法
<jackness> jiero: 我今年总共就拿了300块钱 都被我买服务器用掉了
<jackness> jiero: 我在江苏
<jackness> jusss: jusss 我不认识 没和他私聊过
<jackness> onlylove_: 好久不见
 * lainme 看到 jackness 就想起那个帖子了
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 什么帖子
<onlylove> lainme: 停！
<onlylove> jackness: 你个逗比发的逗比帖子，问谁
<jackness> 额。。。robot？
<jackness> onlylove: 我发逗比帖子了吗？哪一个？
<onlylove> 人傻无药医
<jackness> onlylove: 是那个onlylove的爱情故事吗？好像被删除了。
<onlylove> jackness: 你还想留着当纪念？
<QiongMangHuo> 大家乖
<jackness> onlylove: 我想留着以后看看啊 我水平低
<jusss> onlylove: 明天下午我要去面人力了,有啥提醒的没?
<lainme> 有谁再用gnome-shell。快来升级3.16，我要拉人下水
<onlylove> jusss: 没
<jackness> 哪里升级？不会自动升级吗？
<jackness> onlylove: 怎么不给我推荐工作
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 怎讲?
<jackness> lainme: 要升级了吗？
<onlylove> jackness: jusss 的工作是自己找的好么
<jackness> l
<jackness> 哦
<jackness> 原来如此 我5月份开始找工作
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 目测 lainme 目前是小白鼠
<lainme> QiongMangHuo: 系列最丑，我这个脑残粉都快受不了了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 大牛,教教我怎么元编程
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: 为什么会变丑了...
<jackness> onlylove: 这个要升级吗？图形界面会好看点吗？
 * QiongMangHuo 去找个release video看看
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 啥是元编程, 我只会C和Bash
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: meta programming
<lainme> 视频里看不出来，左下角的小补丁块吓到我了
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 啥意思?
<jackness> meta是什么意思 静态页面里面有这个东西
<QiongMangHuo> lainme: "GNOME 3.16 Released: It's Their Best Release Yet'
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 代码生成代码然后加个eval求值
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 明显我不会啊
<jackness> 你们聊的比较深奥了 我开始有点不懂了
<N4ll> 大家好，打扰一下。debian系统，怎样修改grub配置，让开机就显示启动菜单 
<N4ll>  grub>set prefix=(hd0,msdos5)/grub
<N4ll>  grub>set root=(hd0,msdos5)
<lainme> redesigned notifications, a new shell theme, new scrollbars, and a refresh for the file manager 只有scrollbar我没什么意见
<October21> N4ll: /分区在哪里？
<QiongMangHuo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxRLa5hTGkg  看得我都想用Gnome了
<jackness> lainme: 你是大牛啊？gnome3.6画面会很好看吗？
<N4ll> October21 我的boot单独分区了
<N4ll> ／say October21  在/sda5
<N4ll> ／say October21 (hd0,msdos5)
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • ufw防火墙可以把日志，保存在SD卡么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469473 怎样设置？ zz: DsSPA — 2015-04-12 21:25
<lainme> jackness: 3.6是大补丁块，外加不能delete删文件
<lainme> jackness: 但是习惯后还可以
<October21> N4ll: 根据你的分区来输入吧
<N4ll> October21  每次进入系统都得在grub敲
<N4ll> grub>set prefix=(hd0,msdos5)/grub  
<N4ll> grub>set root=(hd0, msdos5) 
<N4ll> grub> insmod normal 
<N4ll> grub> normal
<jackness> lainme: 老更新烦死了
<October21> N4ll: grub-install嘛
<N4ll> October21 怎么默认就显示启动菜单项
<jusss> 写grub.cfg
<N4ll> October21 grub已经装了
<jackness> lainme: grub和lilo哪个好一些？
<October21> 那是救急用的，没看到rescue吗？
<N4ll> jusss Debian系统/boot/grub/grub.cfg默认不让改，让该/etc/default/grub和/etc/grub.d/，但是不知道怎么改
<October21> N4ll: 你重新安装grub就正常了吧？
<lainme> jackness: 都不会。只用过grub
<jusss> N4ll: 谁说不让改了
<October21> N4ll: 什么不能改？你卡懂了没？
<October21> 只是说更新grub时会覆盖掉
<N4ll> 强制改？不能用它建议的方法改么
<October21> update-grub，重新生成配置文件
<jusss> 建议的方法去grub.d下改呀,不过我从来不这么干
<October21> N4ll: 你的逻辑要适应类unix系统……
<jusss> onlylove: 现在没想出新鲜的东东的灵感了,唉,不知道该干啥都
<jackness> 你们讨论的好激烈 都插不上嘴
<N4ll> grub没详细研究过，出问题了再来学习来了
<October21> N4ll: 不懂怎么改就update-grub自动生成一个，不要随便改
<October21> N4ll: 我说了用自动配置
<N4ll> October21 update-grub过了,不行
<October21> 什么不行？
<N4ll> October21 启动还是进不了启动菜单项
<October21> 这里不是真人教学，你要说清楚点
<N4ll> October21 我再重装一下试试
<October21> N4ll: 弄好grub就可以了
<October21> 不用重装
<N4ll> October21 就是重装grub
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: bash用什么包括代码块?出了双引号 如eval cmd1 cmd2 cmd3 
<October21> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 像c的{ xxx ;xxx;}
<October21> jusss: 工作怎么样了？
<jusss> October21: 明天面人力
<October21> jusss: 加油
<jackness> jusss: 加油，祝你面试成功，然后拿高工资。
<N4ll> October21 好了，多谢
<jusss> October21: jackness 谢谢
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 15.04 • 今天安装ubuntu 15.04 desktop next出问题了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469474 就是传说中得unity8 MIR 安装好以后出现一个引导 左边划出，右边划出，可是右边划出不能响应，一直卡在那里，笔记本台式机都试过，无法跳过。。。求解决方法 zz: Merx — 2015-04-12 21:31
<jackness> 累了，睡觉了，祝大家好梦
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: bash里的{}会开子进程, 也算一个
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: ()开子进程吧
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 难道我记错了?
<jusss> "与大括号{}有些相似的符号是圆括号()。但圆括号（）内的代码将启动一个子shell来运行，{}不会这样。"
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 你说的对
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: bash有没有作用域这一说?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 肯定有啊
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 这么奇葩的语言,你是怎么忍受它的?
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 没办法 因为不会别的
<jusss> 各种符号陷阱
<IronWard> 习惯就好...
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 不停的赋予变量以字符串的方式,是不是可以避免跳坑?
<jusss> bla="acpi|grep xxx"; eval bla;
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 不管什么语言, 写的整齐好看, 一般bug就会少
<jusss> bla2="echo \"$bla\"" ; eval bla2
<kandu> lainme: 我本来也是 gnome 脑残粉。直到入了 steam 坑，玩起游戏发现许多快捷键冲突，背后 gnome 的 wm 各种硬编码 workaround
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 最近晚上经常来啊，调整作息啦？
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 今天是因为无聊...
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 啧啧，睡觉时间到。晚安啦
<jusss> kandu: 帅哥,晚安
<jusss> bash lisp eval apply 感觉这四个有关系,想不通
<jusss> 如果bash这样写(eval (echo (eval (echo hello,world))))
<jusss> 如果bash也有apply函数
<jusss> (eval (echo '(eval '(echo hello,world))))
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 14.10 • CSDN网站，怎么这样了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=469475 电信宽带网络，打开这个网站，发现网站很久没更新了(图)。 但是，用3G网络，打开这个网站，网站就没问题。 是什么原因？ zz: DsSPA — 2015-04-12 22:13
<jusss> bash里双引号就是lisp里的(quote ),取消双引号就是加( )求值,还可以用eval
<jusss> finally 共同的问题,什么时候求值,什么时候不求值
<IronWard> 求啥值
<jusss> a="echo hello,world"
<jusss> b="eval $a"
<jusss> c="echo $b"
<jusss> 怎么打印出hello,world?
<jusss> 缺个funcall
<jusss> eval $c   输出 eval echo hello,world
<jusss> 现在怎么求值出hello,world
<jusss> IronWard: 你知道吗?
<IronWard> 好复杂...
<IronWard> 这个用处在哪...
<jusss> 如果bash有funcall就可以一路求值下去
<jusss> lisp is in everything
<IronWard> $c 就行啊
<IronWard> $($C)
<IronWard> 或者 `$C`
<IronWard> 不过 你eval这么多次有啥用
 * IronWard 敲一敲 jusss 
<jusss> eval "$(eval "$c")"
<IronWard> 你是要反复执行一个函数吗
<jusss> IronWard: 在bash里使用lisp的语法
<jusss> IronWard: 转换代码与数据
 * IronWard 不懂 lisp
<jusss> 转换代码与数据 identifier与value 
<jusss> $()就是lisp里的() 或eval
<jusss> ""是'  $()是() 都有eval array可以是list 现在就缺个car cdr con了
<jusss> lisp in bash
<jusss> 用eval做()或funcall
<jusss> 括号还能分割"",新get技能
<jusss> bash默认求值,不需要加求值符号$(),lisp默认不求值,所以加求值符号()
<IronWard> 把变量放在单引号里就不会替换值了
<IronWard> echo '$A'
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> 睡觉去了,晚安
<IronWard> 88
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-11
<smake> 吹牛逼
<Swampfoot> I dunno, man.
<iMadper> wangli: 叫首席上线挨骂来
<wangli> iMadper, zao
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 贵司hr肥来没啊?
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: vivian？ 还没
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我上周问了后，貌似有另外一个hr联系全丹了吧？
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 难道没有联系 ？
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 没有啊
<iMadper> 我问问
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 好吧，这hr也太坑。
<wangli> ooOO_OOoo, 我以前推荐一个非常想实习的实习生，hr打个电话反馈说人家不愿意来
<wangli> 真是服了
<ooOO_OOoo> wangli: 看来自从vinnie姐走后，hr team也真是 。。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 确定了, 没有.
<iMadper> wangli: ... ...
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 好吧，坑！
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 我一会再给问问吧 。
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 多谢!@
<onlylove> 今天首席和adam居然没来？
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  13:52
<IsoaSFlus> hi
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  13:53
<iMadper> 540是535的升级版，使用的颗粒从MLC变成了TLC，主控也从SF-2281换成了慧荣SM2256，成本进一步降低。
<onlylove> iMadper: 又换新SSD了？
<yunfan> onlylove: 找到了？
<onlylove> yunfan: 没
<onlylove> yunfan: 闲的无聊
<onlylove> yunfan: 隔壁打电话动静太大，太不讲究
<onlylove> yunfan: 我果然应该换个住处
<yunfan> onlylove: 住集装箱房子 20一天的那种 带空调的
<onlylove> yunfan: 魔都有这种待遇？
<nyfair> 旅行睡袋都不止20了
<onlylove> intel搞毛幺蛾子，突然就不让e3和100系列主板玩了
<yunfan> onlylove: 有啊 20是贵的 6快的都有 就在我去地铁站边上
<yunfan> onlylove: 你行李多么
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 字体很糟糕，不知道怎么搞？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477183 系统装完，按提示安装了ati驱动，无线网卡驱动，至此就能用了。但是字体很糟糕不知道怎么搞？ zz: handyw — 2016-04-11 14:44
<onlylove> 害得我连夜帮人找主板，还好华硕有
<nyfair> 不如网吧过夜吧
<onlylove> yunfan: 不多，就是体积大点
<yunfan> onlylove: 我要给你介绍一种新的生活方式 极简主义
<yunfan> nyfair: 现在的网吧可不便宜
<nyfair> 网吧过夜，又不是开电脑过夜
<yunfan> onlylove: 把大的都扔了 有个笔记本+手机不就行了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 听说岛国网吧很不错
<onlylove> yunfan: 不能扔，放家里也不扔
<yunfan> 衣服5套 2套用真空压缩袋保存备用 3套平时轮换
<nyfair> 日本这个傻逼国家
<yunfan> nyfair: 你去过那些网吧么 首先 你不包夜 不让你走  其次 大多数网吧的厕所恶心到你要吐
<onlylove> 没办法，战后给美帝占领，想不傻都没用
<yunfan> 我以前可是经常网吧混的
<onlylove> yunfan: 找包租婆便宜租一阵子啊
<yunfan> onlylove: 人家每次都不回应 我有什么办法
<onlylove> iMadper: skylake啥时候能降价啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 本来也不贵啊
<onlylove> iMadper: e3现在1999啊
<onlylove> iMadper: i7更贵啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 不喜欢e3, 就喜欢i7
<onlylove> iMadper: i7 6700和e3 1230v5基本一样好么，差个显卡
<iMadper> onlylove: 不是吧, i7的主频高啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 我喜欢主频高的. 因为很多软件不能享受多核带来的性能提升
<onlylove> iMadper: 对于玩这种i5就够用的，你那点主频没啥用
<iMadper> onlylove: 我干重活儿多.
<onlylove> iMadper: 你干重活，不应该上e5x2么
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477184 ubuntu14.04的系统，连接mentohust，一直提示无法连接服务器，重启认证。怎么办啊？求大神直指导。 zz: tangchuanjiang — 2016-04-11 15:11
<iMadper> onlylove: 我现在用的确实是e5 *2
<iMadper> onlylove: Model name:            Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2690 v3 @ 2.60GHz
<iMadper> onlylove: 而且是两块儿ssd组成raid 0
<iMadper> onlylove: 编译个kernel, 十几二十秒吧.
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper, 前辈下午好啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 早少年
<MangHuoEr> onlylove: /quit
<nyfair> osx和homebraw更新比archlinux慢太多了，怎么去骂？
<CTS010> 我问个很入门的问题，我用U盘安装的UBUNTU，两个U盘 一个16G 一个64G 64的读写速度是16G的2倍，为什么64G的运行比16G的慢？
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 安装过程中和安装完成之后图像界面上的英文字符显示不全  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477185 win 7 + Ubuntu 14.04 双系统， 安装过程中的提示文字里的英文字符就显示不全，有部分字符总是白色，正常情况下是黑色。安装完成以后系统中的英文字符
<IsoaSFlus> CTS010, 没看懂你什么意思
<IsoaSFlus> CTS010, 你是说安装得慢吗
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • Ubuntu 14.04 安装过程中和安装完成之后图像界面上的英文字符显示不全  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477186 IMG_4526.JPGwin 7 + Ubuntu 14.04 双系统， 安装过程中的提示文字里的英文字符就显示不全，有部分字符总是白色，正常情况下是黑色。安装完成以后系统中的
<CTS010> 意思就是说 我把UBUNTU 系统分别装入了 2个 USB里
<CTS010> 用USB来运行
<CTS010> 一个16G 一个 64G
<CTS010> 16G的写入速度大概是100MB/S
<CTS010> 64G写入速度大概是 205MB/S
<CTS010> 读取速度也差不多是这样
<CTS010> 但是使用起来明显感觉64G的运行有卡顿情况
<CTS010> 这个会不会跟我的swap设置有关系？
<CTS010> 我16G的U盘 swap区设置是 1G 占比是默认的60%
<CTS010> 64G U盘 我设置 8G 但是卡顿 所以我又设置了占比为 2%
<IsoaSFlus> CTS010, 有可能是你swap设大了
<CTS010> IsoaSFlus，您是否尝试过U盘运行？
<CTS010> 哦
<CTS010> 那我改良的话只能通过占比吧
<CTS010> 比如再改小
<IsoaSFlus> CTS010, 没...一般来说u盘系统不会选择ubuntu吧
<CTS010> 恩 我主要是几台电脑换着用 而且办公室总会有人开我电脑
<CTS010> 很麻烦的
<CTS010> U盘系统比较保险
<iMadper> CTS010: 延迟高
<IsoaSFlus> CTS010, 双系统呗,让他们用windows
<iMadper> CTS010: 持续读写速度没用的
<CTS010> iMadper，哦 请讲解
<iMadper> CTS010: 讲完了啊
<iMadper> CTS010: 你用squashfs了吗?
<CTS010> IsoaSFlus，公司会监控 有时候会PE进系统偷窥按木马
<CTS010>  iMadper，没有
<iMadper> CTS010: 应该用squashfs的.
<CTS010> 没用过 我现在看看什么用途
<iMadper> CTS010: 然后开机整个squash加载到内存里.
<CTS010> 哦
<iMadper> CTS010: 不过, 我建议还是甭折腾了, 就踏踏实实安装到电脑里最好.
<CTS010> 哦
<yunfan> CTS010: 这么快? 100MB/s
<CTS010>  yunfan，东芝U盘 读222MB/S 写 205MB/S
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在win10也支持原生  估计 ELF要一统江湖了
<iMadper> yunfan: 支持而已, 有啥用.
<CTS010> 对我这样的比较好 避开SB公司
<iMadper> CTS010: 避开sb公司的标准做法是, 全盘加密
<CTS010> 你一定没见过给员工电脑塞木马的公司
<iMadper> CTS010: 你一定不知道TPM和全盘加密
<CTS010> 恩 是的
<CTS010> 我只知道拿BIOS吧启动锁了 不让PE进
<iMadper> CTS010: secure boot + tpm + 全盘加密
<happyaron> 全盘加密 +10086
<CTS010> 哦
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉酱
<IsoaSFlus> bios那个把电池扣了放电就没用了吧
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见土豪
<iMadper> happyaron: 别闹.
<CTS010> 恩 拿到是
<CTS010> 我以前也放电
<happyaron> CTS010: 全盘加密，没有别的更好选择
<happyaron> LUKS上上上
<happyaron> 解决你的全部烦恼
<CTS010> 恩
<iMadper> CTS010: 你司有十倍于FBI的能力的话, 或许花个几十年能解开
<CTS010> 哈哈
<CTS010> 我找找资料 看看怎么设置 事实
<CTS010> 试试
<CTS010> 貌似 TrueCrypt 很牛
<yunfan> iMadper: 人都是懒的
<onlylove> CTS010: 放木马，够傻的啊……我见过监控都是光明正大的
<CTS010> 你是不知道SB公司都能干啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 表示人本来就有全盘加密呢？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我记得ti买的pointsec
<CTS010> 去年SB领导怕我们在背后嘀咕他 然后下班后找了中关村的人来装木马
<CTS010> 类似90年代的冰河那种
<CTS010> 实时监控
<onlylove> 真TM low 逼
<CTS010> 但是由于开机密码被解开后没设置上 所以我发现了
<onlylove> 我上班的地方都是装iron 的
<happyaron> onlylove: 你看这样像么
<CTS010> 但是那个木马我死活查不出来
<CTS010> 我就直接重装了
<CTS010> 然后锁了BIOS
<onlylove> happyaron: 这种low逼不去搭理
<iMadper> 锁bios最没用了
<CTS010> 是啊
<CTS010> 我不是不知道全盘加密么
<onlylove> CTS010: 表示大公司，为了防止笔记本被偷泄露机密，都是买的商业加密，然后为了防止内部泄密，都有监控的
<onlylove> CTS010: 文件操作
<onlylove> 当然，那破烂加密软件就能加密一个分区，然后……windows系统就一个C盘也是晕晕的
<happyaron> onlylove: BYOD的公司表示不错。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: byod还能监控？
<onlylove> huntxu: 是这样的，为了保证你自己设备的安全性，会让你装一个安全软件，当然，是指定的
<onlylove> huntxu: ti的就是iron mountain
<huntxu> onlylove: 那还算是我自己的设备么
<onlylove> huntxu: 不知道……
<onlylove> huntxu: 反正是要装的
<onlylove> huntxu: 因为TI默认给的是BB
<onlylove> huntxu: 然后有人觉得BB不爽，想用iphone
<onlylove> 印象里面那个软件会格式化存储然后全部加密
 * onlylove 看书去，虽然看不下去
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉哇，怎么学java啊……
<nyfair> 先去写个c和java都能编译的东西来
<onlylove> 牛牛我错了，求不提那个梗
<IsoaSFlus> w
<onlylove> 刚看见个python广告，说啥会python的运维年薪30W不是梦，表示恶心吐了，会python的我在这失业呢！
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 请教下CPU待机频率过高的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477189 笔记本为T550，CPU为i5-5200U 基础频率为2.2G，睿频2.7G。 在windows10下，待机频率在0.8~0.9GHZ左右，温度为30°左右，轻度负载37°左右。 而在ubuntu16.04(gnome)下(独立显卡驱动以装，并关闭。)，待
<^k^>  ─> 机频率为2.3G左右，温度为45度左右，轻度负载50°左右。理论频率上下限范围为0.5~2.7G，调 …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 硬盘温度太高怎么破!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477190 前提: 用了2个月的固态硬盘128G,装了ubuntu,分60G出来. 交换分区去掉了. 内存: 12G, CPU:i7-4700 显卡:Nvida 765M swap:0M SSD:128G (60G-ubuntu1404 55G-windows) 去年买的. HD:1000G 开机,然后在"磁盘工具" 中查看SSD硬盘
<^k^>  ─> 有50度,感觉还过得去.一复制电影3个G,温度上75度! 对比对比电脑上的机械硬盘: 75度<--->35 …
<IsoaSFlus> 话说我感觉在ubuntu下硬盘很响是为什么?
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 安装 iotop, 看看是那个进程在写硬盘.
<onlylove> 因为本来就很响
<onlylove> iMadper: 人说的是噪音
<IsoaSFlus> 在windows下不响
<onlylove> iMadper: 比方都是用dd写磁盘，然后linux响
<IsoaSFlus> 而且好像不只是我的笔记本这样,我在实验室这边装的ubuntu也这样
<iMadper> onlylove: 这个意思啊?
<onlylove> iMadper: 你以为呢
<iMadper> onlylove: 我以为他是抱怨ubuntu待机的时候硬盘会响呢
<IsoaSFlus> 不是待机的时候响...
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 那这是什么原因呢?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 这个我不知道，你可以去搜下，我觉得可能是磁盘驱动的事情
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 因为这个问题貌似很早之前就有人问了
<IsoaSFlus> 对
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 但是n个版本过去了还是这样...
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 上google搜，linux harddisk noise
<onlylove> 论坛那个湾湾是不是逗比啊，人都说辅助计算了，还问openGL还是openCL
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<happyaron> onlylove: 完全不会java
<onlylove> happyaron: 求吃饭的手艺啊，人都说会python都能30W，我还饿着呢
<happyaron> huntxu: 不能啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 那学java呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以问你怎么学啊……
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 原来这个响声是硬盘的一个提醒功能....
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 提醒，丫的老子寿命快到了，赶紧换了？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 反正上了年纪的硬盘，不分系统，都咯吱咯吱响
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 就是提醒你现在在读写操作
<onlylove> 逗！
<onlylove> 既然这样，为啥新硬盘没有！
<IsoaSFlus> ...QAQ看网上好像是这样说的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 凡事多过一遍脑子
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求解shell里面的一句代码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477191 EXITS=" $($SQLCRESINGLE "select sha512 from malwareinfo where sha512='$SHASUM' limit 1" | head -1 | awk '{print $1}') " 这里面的$SQLCRESINGLE是什么东西 怎么实现的呢。跪求大神解答 zz: ls000037 — 2016-04-11 18:08
<happyaron> onlylove: 并不知道怎么学java。。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu系统重启后之前安装的xrdp怎么没有,好像系统还原了,怎么破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477192 Ubuntu系统重启后之前安装的xrdp怎么没有,好像系统还原了,怎么破,求大神指点.还有WIFI密码也要重新输入 zz: 响彻山谷的呐喊 — 2016-04-11 19:00
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 你们的tty按Scroll Lock会有指示灯响应吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477193 你们的tty按Scroll Lock会有指示灯响应吗? 记得以前好像没有反映,最近又试了试,8.2版debian 好像没有做任何操作就有响应变化了 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-11 19:18
<cano_> 没人在么
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • ubuntu 16.04支持usb 声卡有bug  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477195 因为笔记本用了时间长了。耳机孔坏了。买了一个绿联的usb声卡。 查上去后可以识别，但是声音还是从笔记本自带扬声器发出。 有没有解决方法？ 感觉像是alsa的问题。但是又不知道咋解决。 请教
<^k^>  ─> 大神～～～～ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-04-11 20:06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • xmind导出的PNG图片中的文字多大在手机上显示更清晰？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477196 xmind导出的PNG图片中的文字多大在手机上显示更清晰？ 或者说导出的PNG图片中文字怎样处理才更清晰？ zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-11 20:50
<^k^> 新  新立得和软件源 • 串行编译lammps出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477197 我在服务器上串行编译lammps，想把MEAM库加入进来，但是出现如下错误，不知该如何解决（采用g++编译器，版本是gcc version 4.8.4 ，系统是ubuntu1~14.04）。如果不加入MEAM库，则能编译成功。请诸位老师指
<^k^>  ─> 教，小弟不胜感激！ /usr/bin/ld: ../../lib/meam/libmeam.a(meam_setup_done.o): undefined reference to symbol ' …
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu server 15.10安装syslinux没有pxelinux.0文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477213 想通过ubuntu配置pxe无盘,但发现安装syslinux后并没有pxelinux.0文件,麻烦问下大家这个文件在那里还可以下载? zz: ps3wifi — 2016-04-11 21:05
<sinxccc> 14.04 的 unity 是不是不能在 VNC 下面用？gnome-session 启动总是报错
<atu> hi all
<ubrl> atu:点点点.  07:13
<atu> 知道这里人多，不知道这里还是清晨
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-12
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • [转帖]谈 Linux，Windows 和 Mac  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477216 http://www.yinwang.org/blog-cn/2013/03/ ... indows-mac 　　 谈 Linux，Windows 和 Mac 这段时间受到很多人的来信。他们看了我很早以前写的推崇 Linux 的文章，想知道如何“抛弃 Windows，学习 Linux”。天知道他们在哪
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 16.04 某些软件的提示信息只显示半截-截图为证  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477217 选区_002.png 如何解决？ zz: onhao — 2016-04-12 9:22
 * IsoaSFlus 早上好
<^k^> 新  窗口管理器 • how to input chinese in herbstluftwm?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477218 I already installed ibus,but can't show the ibus input,what is matter? zz: handyw — 2016-04-12 11:21
<hceasy> 问个问题
<hceasy> dd可以删除当前行
<hceasy> 3dd可以向下删除3行
<hceasy> 如果我目前在第2行  想删7~3223232行    怎么操作.
<lainme_> hceasy: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Ranges 我一般习惯用visual mode
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ranges - Vim Tips Wiki - Wikia
<hceasy> lainme_: 我手贱  atom下装了vi mode 插件 ,找到原因了 是不兼容
<hceasy> lainme_: 正确的方法是  :7,2333d
<hceasy> :21,25d 	delete lines 21 to 25 inclusive  这个..
<nyfair> hceasy: atom比起vs code肿么样？
<hceasy> nyfair: 微软的一般不碰 除了公司的OS
<hceasy> nyfair: 之前吹的很厉害的时候下载了用了一会儿 感觉一般般....
<nyfair> hceasy: 我觉得光那个比较和大文件处理的功能就把atom爆出翔了
<hceasy> nyfair: 我哪儿来那么多大文件 都是当记事本用的 有上百兆的都直接开ide了  再说了 你特喵的一天要开多少个大文件 .
<lainme_> nyfair: 看起来fortran和latex的支持不好
<hceasy> nyfair: 另外我写web的   亲 chrome   这俩货一个内核  你说我用哪个 .
<nyfair> 唧唧
<nyfair> hceasy: 我觉得你可以用cloud9
<nyfair> hceasy: chrome这翔一样的东西连个书签同步都做不好，三天两头搞出一堆重复的来
<nyfair> g婊的员工都是吃屎长大的？
<hceasy> nyfair: -,-
<hceasy> nyfair: 不在一个频道 我说的chrome 主要是指  V8 JavaScript
<hceasy> node也是那个玩意儿
<nyfair> 屎味的糖和糖味的屎，其实没多大区别
<hceasy> nyfair: 然后你是做什么开发的..
<nyfair> hceasy: 我是发明家
<nyfair> hceasy: 历史发明家
<nyfair> hceasy: 牛逼伐
<hceasy> nyfair: 想到了一氧化二氢
<nyfair> hceasy: 说脱碳甲醛比较好，毕竟现代人都知道甲醛对呼吸道不好
<hceasy> nyfair: 刚刚看了cloud 9   还不如开记事本算了
<nyfair> hceasy: 蛤蛤
<hceasy> nyfair: 用那玩意儿纯粹没事儿找事儿...
<nyfair> hceasy: 快去斗奶直播记事本码代码给我看
<hceasy> nyfair: 脑子有坑..
<nyfair> hceasy: 你会发现那种地方只有更坑的
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04的时间不同步怎么弄？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477219 rcS加UTC=no没用 datetimectl 设置也没用。 zz: xuiv — 2016-04-12 12:10
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu16.04的时间不同步怎么弄？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477220 rcS加UTC=no没用 datetimectl 设置也没用。 zz: xuiv — 2016-04-12 12:11
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • meizu note3 799/999 看来是没打算支持ubuntu touch  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477222 meizu note3 799/999 看来是没打算支持ubuntu touch zz: careone — 2016-04-12 12:28
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • 求助 mysql 用 load data infile 批量导入数据 存在的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477223 root@ubuntu:/tmp# ll 112.txt -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 84 Apr 12 13:02 112.txt* root@ubuntu:/tmp# more 112.txt 00005,"11","er","e","ewre","erwer",21,143 00006,"11","er","e","ewre","erwer",21,143 mysql> load data infile '/tmp/
<^k^>  ─> 112.txt' into table pbminfo fields terminated by ',' enclosed by '"'; ERROR 29 (HY000): File '/tmp/112.txt' not found …
<IsoaSFlus> .
<onlylove> 小学生你来了
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove,TAT
<nyfair> 摸头摸头
<IsoaSFlus> 话说公告里面的那个图床是不是用不了了?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 墙了好像
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, Orz
<IsoaSFlus> 这也墙?
<andyhuzhill> Site is down for maintenance
<yan1> 有活人吗
<fanhuimin> yan1, 这话说的
<IsoaSFlus> yan1, 没有
<yugioh> 为什么没有活人
<IsoaSFlus> yan1, 我们都是ai
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper, 前辈下午好啊
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 早.
<yugioh> 有人知道怎么安准win8吗? 我一个用linux的，被人请去安装win8
<yugioh> 现在还没搞定
<fanhuimin> yugioh, 一般不就是光盘/U盘 启动 下一步  下一步 下一步 么
<onlylove> 啥是准win8……
<iMadper> 安装的typo
<yugioh> 没有光盘，只有一个U盘，我用ghost安好win8后，却启动不了
<yugioh> 所以我瞬间不知所措了
<fanhuimin> yugioh, 为什么要用ghost
<fanhuimin> yugioh, 现在直接正常安装也很快了啊
<yugioh> ghostå¿«
<yugioh> 正常安装怎么弄
<fanhuimin> yugioh, 我曾经用ghost安装 把别人硬盘搞坏之后 就再也不用ghost了
<yugioh> 另外，正常安装是不是还要激活什么的?
<fanhuimin> yugioh, 直接上网上搜一个微软原版镜像就好了
<fanhuimin> yugioh, 激活工具 网上也是一搜一大把
<yugioh> 那正常安装需要光盘吗?
<onlylove> yugioh: 是不是没设置活动分区
<onlylove> yugioh: 正常安装可以用优盘
<yugioh> 不是
<onlylove> yugioh: 你把mbr重写下，然后修复引导
<onlylove> 哦，不对，不是正常安装盘没修复……
<yugioh> 那我先去找个原版镜像吧
<nyfair> onlylove: 听说知乎民科被王垠硬上了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 哪个民科？yinwang那是外国蟒蛇都喷的，还在乎民科
<nyfair> 哎，win10 inside那会儿直接参加测试一个月不就有免费的正版win10用了么
<nyfair> http://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/20699215
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 知乎专栏
<onlylove> nyfair: 啊，那时候的win10真TM销魂
<nyfair> 喷王垠不成反被喷成狗
 * IsoaSFlus 请教各位前辈,有什么轻量经的sql server替代品吗
<nyfair> sqlite23
<nyfair> sqlite3
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 谢谢
<onlylove> 类似电路一样的直觉
<onlylove> 笑cry
<nyfair> 然而我本来用的win10 th2，听闻有了winbuntu，手贱又去了win10 inside，这回被坑惨了
<onlylove> yinwang这几天水平下降的可以
<onlylove> nyfair: 做测试时间不算长，但是以后真心不想做了，那种预期值和实际值天差地别的感觉真酸爽
<yugioh> 好像原版镜像也不是很好找啊
<onlylove> yugioh: itellyou?
<nyfair> yugioh: 巨硬官网就有下啊
<onlylove> yugioh: 原版镜像很好搞啊
<yugioh> 是去官网对吧
<yugioh> soga
<onlylove> nyfair: 别闹，人要的是8
<nyfair> 哦，那没办法
<onlylove> yugioh: 你要是有msdn订阅可以去
<nyfair> 然而装了8还是叫你更新win10
<onlylove> yugioh: http://itellyou.cn/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ MSDN, 我告诉你
<onlylove> yugioh: 就帮你到这了
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛高明，还是让他直接上10来的痛快
<yugioh> 现在各个网盘的因为版权问题被封了，哎。。。网盘速度好快的
<netsnail> android模拟器安装不了qq
<nyfair> 可以啊，我以前试过
<netsnail> 现在不行了
<netsnail> 难道我模拟器原因
<onlylove> yugioh: 国内要发展也要靠版权保护啊
<nyfair> 哪个模拟器？
<onlylove> yugioh: 你看国内单机不就是被盗版搞死的
<onlylove> nyfair: 目测google
<nyfair> 模拟器强烈推荐国产的，鬼佬的非常low
<yugioh> 啊....为什么是电驴的下载链接啊? 我现在崩溃了，我打算一会装模作样的去折腾一翻，最后说我实在搞不定
<netsnail> 说是找不到 /proc/uid_cputime/show_uid_stat
<netsnail> google的模拟器
<nyfair> ...
<nyfair> 别用那个破烂
<netsnail> nyfair: 有没有好的推荐
<nyfair> 国产android模拟器秒天秒地，我说真的
<nyfair> 夜神？
<netsnail> 试试
<netsnail> 晕只有win版的
<nyfair> 那没救，osx下的android模拟器都是屎
<nyfair> 我全试过了
<andyhuzhill> yugioh, 用百度云 离线下载 把电驴链接复制进去 秒下
<onlylove> yugioh: 迅雷
<andyhuzhill> yugioh, 然后再从百度云盘上下下来
<onlylove> yugioh: 没有就想法弄个
 * nyfair 的水果也装了双系统，不装win10简直跟自己过不去
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜折腾牛牛
<^k^> onlylove: ok nyfair => 拜折腾牛牛
<onlylove> 傻K……
<onlylove> 我要把k爸揍一顿
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 搭建邮件服务器只能发不能收邮件怎么破？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477225 vps ubuntu搭建了一个邮件服务现在只能发邮件但不能收邮件，试了好几个邮箱发出均被退回。求大家指点，给个排查思路？google后怀疑是域名错误，请问两个ip挂载一个域名其中一
<^k^>  ─> 个用做邮件域名怎么配？ 第一帖谢谢！ zz: alphacat — 2016-04-12 14:17
 * IsoaSFlus 我发现我一位学长的语文水平最多小学,这报告写得...
<nyfair> netsnail: 试试这个 http://www.droid4x.cn/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 海马玩模拟器-体验最好的安卓模拟器，电脑玩游戏
<nyfair> 阿三写的bluestacks和墨西哥傻逼写个geryminion都是垃圾
<nyfair> onlylove: 这几天没有a岛看，好痛苦啊，不就是因为新田惠海那个疑似av被无聊的人举报么
<nyfair> onlylove: 死宅真恶心
<onlylove> nyfair: a岛因为这事沉了？
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 司宅蒸鹅心
<netsnail> 有dot xxx还愁没东西看？
<smake> 愛因斯坦有幾根頭髮?
<onlylove> netsnail: a岛上一大堆好玩的
<nyfair> http://kukuku.cc/ 有个临时岛
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 首页 - 匿名版
<IsoaSFlus> 新田惠海那个事情的影响据说在日本非常大?
<smake> sorry 斷線了
<onlylove> netsnail: 比方美食什么的
<onlylove> netsnail: 啊，还有技术讨论串，虽然大部分都很菜
<smake> 大家試試cyberfox 瀏覽器 好牛逼啊
<netsnail> 不错
<smake> 針對intel 與amd 分別優化...
 * bluezd 有在用 powerline-shell prompt 的吗？
<smake> 下載cyberfox需科學上網
<nyfair> smake: 有台巴子做评测的，cyberfox跑分很烂
<netsnail> 手机上的那个导航栏应该fixed，翻起来好不方便
<nyfair> smake: 一般推荐的是鬼子的tete和支那的pcx
<smake> nyfair,哪一年評測的?
<nyfair> smake: 上个月
<smake> 草
<smake> nyfair, tete是什麼?
<nyfair> 鬼子的改进版firefox
<smake> 哪裡下載?
<nyfair> http://www1.plala.or.jp/tete009/software.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ ソフトウェア - テテのアトリエ
<smake> 評測一下先
<smake> 下來看看
<nyfair> smake: 另外，大便的iceweasel其实不差
<nyfair> smake: 有很多优化的
<fanhuimin> iceweasel不就是firefox么
<smake> iceweasel 有windows版本嗎?
<nyfair> smake: 有的
<nyfair> smake: 但不是大便官方维护的
<smake> 下載看看先
<smake> 為何不是官方的?
<smake> tete 不咋的
<nyfair> 台巴子的评测 http://izaka.tw/firefox-benchmark/
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ Mozilla Firefox 45 社群版本效能比較 (Community Build Benchmark x86/x64) | 風月無邊
<nyfair> cyberfox是最烂的也不为过
<smake> 很好用啊
<nyfair> 我没说不好啊，这种东西实际体感影响大，然而台巴子晒了干货
<smake> 中病毒了,重啟先...
<onlylove> nyfair: 临时岛少了好多东西
<yugioh1> @onlylove, 好办法
<nyfair> 是啊
<smake> 360杀毒还是不错的。。。。
<smake> 杀完毒 重启，好了
<IsoaSFlus> 不是很懂你们死宅
<smake> 该死的js木马。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> （逃
<smake> cyberfox 虽然大一些，但是还是很安全的
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu 14.04用crosstools-0.43安装不了工具链  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477226 在执行下面命令： $ cd crosstools-0.43/ $ ./demo-arm-softfloat.sh输出到一半，显示失败界面如下 configure: error: *** These critical programs are missing or too old: as *** Check the INSTALL file for required versions. 用
<^k^>  ─> 的是gcc-3.4.5,后来 1. 先安装gcc-4.4，sudo apt-get gcc-4.4 2. sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc 3.sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc …
<netsnail> kukuku好多人在没节操的聊着
<netsnail> irc很少有吊死以外的人
<smake> netsnail, 请给屌丝下定义。。。
<smake> 白宫将遇袭。。。。
<netsnail> 宅款
<smake> 啥意思？
<o0O> 大家好
<ubrl> o0O:点点点.  15:43
<o0O> 有个问题请教
<o0O> 源码编译安装的软件，在安装后不慎把源码文件夹给删除了   那这时候如果看卸载软件的话该怎么做？？？
<onlylove> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac2663704
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 地狱客户：Windows已被〇翻 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 认真你就输啦 (・ω・)ノ- ( ゜- ゜)つロ
<onlylove> o0O: 你装哪里了？
<o0O> 我也不知道   按默认的./configure 装得
<onlylove> 那你再来一遍吧，没办法了
<smake> 中國有沒有秘密情報局?
<o0O> onlylove, :再来一遍？？
<o0O> 再来一遍还是不知道装哪里了呀
<o0O> 要查configure文件？？？
<onlylove> o0O: 对啊，再来一遍，然后make uninstall不就完事了
<o0O> 那就不用再编译了   直接下载源码 就可以查看了
<smake> CCIA
<o0O> onlylove, : 没别的办法了》？
<onlylove> o0O: 查看源代码不是不可以，你要从/usr/local文件夹里面挨个往外揪文件
<o0O> 这个破软件需要FQ    在我这里FQ太麻烦了
<onlylove> o0O: 有bin有etc有lib
<o0O> onlylove, :我清楚你的意思了   看来只有这样了
<o0O> 重新来吧
 * IsoaSFlus web app开发只能用html/css/javascript吗
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 你想用啥
<IsoaSFlus> 我不清楚,所以来问问
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove,
 * BinLi 一脚踢在 iMadper 的屁屁上，印出一个清楚的鞋印。
<iMadper> .
 * BinLi 一脚踢在 iMadper 的屁屁上，印出一个清楚的鞋印。
<IsoaSFlus> 现在搞pc是不是没前途了?
<smake> pc 是計算未來,計算基石,平板 手機什麼的若爆了
<smake> 弱爆了
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求教一个ppa launchpad的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477229 我apt-get update，总是出现这个问题，不知道什么原因，请各位指点。 Err http://ppa.launchpad.net wily/main amd64 Packages 404 Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net wily/main i386 Packages 404 Not Found 正常的源没有报错
<^k^>  ─> ，我可能以前添加过ppa的源，但是忘了是什么了。。。。 zz: sh42 — 2016-04-12 16:20
<andyhuzhill> gui flash
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求教一个ppa launchpad的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477230 我apt-get update，总是出现这个问题，不知道什么原因，请各位指点。 Err http://ppa.launchpad.net wily/main amd64 Packages 404 Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net wily/main i386 Packages 404 Not Found 正常的源没有报错
<^k^>  ─> ，我可能以前添加过ppa的源，但是忘了是什么了。。。。 zz: sh42 — 2016-04-12 16:20
<jusss> onlylove: matlab语言有什么入门书没？ cc lainme_
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛， matlab求助呀
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得那个可以用c写插件，貌似支持fortrain
<onlylove> jusss: 反正你不一定非要用matlab，其他语言也可以
<jusss> onlylove: matlab画图呢？ 可以用别的语言？
<onlylove> 图啊，我还真忘了，我毕业设计还专门用那个画的图来着……
<onlylove> 这都8年过去了，忘了
<andyhuzhill> jusss, matlab语言入门 挺简单啊 就基本的语句 循环 分支
<jusss> onlylove: 牛牛，我同学毕业设计也是搞这个，想我求助呢，可惜我不会呀 :(
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 画图简单吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 学校图书馆的书被借光了没
<onlylove> jusss: 没有的话随便来本
<andyhuzhill> jusss, https://it-ebooks.info/book/5754/
<ubrl> andyhuzhill: ⇪ MATLAB For Dummies - Free Download eBook - pdf
<jusss> onlylove: 她借了书，不过看不太懂。。。
<andyhuzhill> jusss, http://it-ebooks.info/book/2465/
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Learning to Program with MATLAB - Free Download eBook - pdf
<onlylove> jusss: 看不懂揪没办法了
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 牛牛，英文书看着费力呀
<jusss> 看个英文的文档都看不下去，更别提书了
<andyhuzhill> jusss, 画图也挺简单啊  就几个 figure plot 查查手册 看看实例就会啦
<jusss> andyhuzhill: matlab有强制缩进要求吗？想python那样？
<onlylove> 不知道是画什么图，如果是仿真，要先建模，然后确定输入和超调还有PID
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 还有需要以;结尾吗？没有;算错吗？
<andyhuzhill> jusss, matlab不用强制缩进
<onlylove> jusss: 强制缩进的就python一家
<jusss> onlylove: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=Vf0k9ncyYdk_IFpDG6-CXpb1eea_alc359ttm1YEyuFkdit-j-9SijcxLOlbv6RshnFcBnLy3DJypAAxCXPt8LvJpqoesgBfIvG-awEN49u&pn=51
<ubrl> jusss: ⇪  毕业论文- MSK调制解调系统的设计_百度文库
<jusss> onlylove: 她下载了这个里面的matlab代码，运行不起来
<onlylove> 果然要仿真
<andyhuzhill> jusss, 有没有;都可以 有; 就不会打印语句输入  没有 就会打印输出
<onlylove> jusss: 她想要运行，首先要建仿真模型
<onlylove> jusss: 换句话说，下载的代码就在那个模型上运行
<onlylove> jusss: simulink很……那啥
<andyhuzhill> jusss, 都在搞毕业设计了,之前的matlab课上没学过这些么
<jusss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15780157/  "第90几行那儿fftseq没有定义什么的，然后后边的图就出不来了"
<andyhuzhill> jusss, 我记得我们之前好多的课程设计里面都要用matlab 每次老师都会认真检查程序 还要提问
<smake> 開源都是些許虛偽的
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 我不清楚她学没学。。。大学都比较懵 我们这里
<jusss> onlylove: andyhuzhill http://paste.ubuntu.com/15780157/  "第90几行那儿fftseq没有定义什么的，然后后边的图就出不来了"
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 就是临时学下，讲起来应该系统学，但是现在本科都是毕设的时候才学的，我当时就是
<jusss> onlylove: 她估计也是，现在也懵了，马上毕业，所以毕业设计很急
<jusss> 我们毕业设计早在毕业前半年就搞好了 :)
<andyhuzhill> jusss, http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/101959016.html
<ubrl> andyhuzhill: ⇪ fftseq()_百度知道
<andyhuzhill> jusss, 直接搜fftseq 就找到解决方案啦
<onlylove> jusss: 那个函数要自己来
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 原来如此，谢谢 :)
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥不直接加库里呢？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> 常用函数，matlab为啥不加库呢
<onlylove> jusss: 应该不算常用，matlab库很大
<onlylove> jusss: 特别是simulink库
<onlylove> jusss: 我还是用过那个的
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥matlab这种不用lisp... 倒是autocad用lisp让我很纳闷
<jusss> 这不是偏向数学的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 你去研究下matlab的历史吧
<IsoaSFlus> jusss, 你是学通信的啊》
<onlylove> jusss: 还有一种可能就是……这个函数名字在库里面不是这么叫的
<onlylove> jusss: 然后写这代码的人自己起的名
<onlylove> jusss: 不服你去看下matlab的f14
<jusss> IsoaSFlus: 是的
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 是不是感觉又有一个小伙伴
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 没有...虽然我们也要学一些通信的专业课
<jusss> 我的通信早忘光了
<jusss> 连个ip 子网什么的概念都不会了
<onlylove> jusss: 通信不应该去研究香农定理和差分曼彻斯特编码么
<jusss> onlylove: ...都学呀，还有那个hl什么的记不得了
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 采样定理 数字信号处理 电磁场原理
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 我讨厌那些东西
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 我也讨厌
<jusss> 那个数据传输，面向连接和什么什么的的都忘的一点不剩了
<onlylove> 突然想起IGBT和mosfet了……
<onlylove> 还有pwm
<IsoaSFlus> 采样定理 数字信号处理我们也学
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 电力电子技术
<onlylove> 你们应该都学数电和模电
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 你居然知道……
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 说吧，哪个专业的
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 电子信息工程
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 好吧，兄弟专业……
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 你是?
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 自动化
<lainme_> jusss: 不用matlab
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 我们都是电子通信一起上课的
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, PLC 电机与拖动
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 嗯
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 不过专业课貌似是仪表，过程控制，电力拖动和电力电子技术，我记得是这四个来着
<IsoaSFlus> andyhuzhill, 我也是电子的
<andyhuzhill> 我现在都是一直在写c++了 和单片机 模电数电 都没关系了
<onlylove> 夕甲甲……
<onlylove> 能掌握夕加加的都是牛
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, c++水太深了 我也只学到点皮毛
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> andyhuzhill, 我最近也是在写c++,好久没碰单片机了,现在搞了块32的板子来学学
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 32啥？stm？
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, stm32
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 单
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 对
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 讲起来可能很多老板喜欢PIC，因为可以完全加密代码（我记得是封死读写）
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 当年我去应聘，有老板听说我会PIC，和我讨论半天
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus: 不过现在我不看datasheet基本啥不会了
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, AVR也是可以加密的呀
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 我至今不知道那老板为啥会喜欢那个……
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 但是我觉得唯一的可能就是加密了
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 现代的单片机基本都带加密的 不过也不是不能破解  只是成本问题而已
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 讲起来pic的硬件资源并没啥优势，除非是成本优势，因为开发大家差不多的
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, PIC号称是世界上出货量最大的啊 而且新版本和旧版本 很多都是引脚兼容的
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 我8051 at89表示不服！
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, AVR 还闹过缺货
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 还有一个单片机也号称出货量最大呢 原来摩托罗拉的 MC68k
<IsoaSFlus__> onlylove: pic是啥？8295那种吗？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 16f877a
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 嗯，68K我认，还有6502
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 你要搜，貌似应该搜microchip
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 不对啊，68k不是cpu么
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: http://www.microchip.com/
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪  Home | Microchip Technology Inc.
<IsoaSFlus__> onlylove: 我咋听都没听过……
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 我们讨论的东西都是古董，你这种小学生会听过？
<IsoaSFlus__> onlylove: <(_ _)>前辈我错了
 * jusss 你们说的啥，我怎么一句也看不懂。。。
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: http://baike.baidu.com/view/1331771.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 8K_百度百科
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 也不算古董  现在也还有用啊
 * jusss 怎么能装作能懂你们说的那些东西，在线等，急
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 电子产品……现在486都是古董，你68K敢说自己不是？
<andyhuzhill> motorola的芯片 我也不太熟  只知道之前参加飞思卡尔比赛 飞思卡尔网站上有好多系列的芯片
<andyhuzhill> 68K现在也还有啊
<andyhuzhill> 上NXP网站上看看
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 牛牛来给我讲讲时钟源是个啥
<andyhuzhill> jusss, 数字电子技术 学了没
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOS_Technology_6502
<ubrl> ⇪ f: MOS Technology 6502 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * IsoaSFlus__ 涨知识了！
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 6502
<andyhuzhill> jusss, 时序逻辑电路
<onlylove> jusss: 来，搜555定时电路
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 。。。忘学没学了，反正现在是一定不会了
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 先给他来点简单的
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 数字逻辑电路 是最最基础的了
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 先从模拟开始嘛
<jusss> andyhuzhill: 为啥时钟源不可靠时，在tty里，按一个a键，显示7个a
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 所有的单片机 CPU 说到底就是一堆时序逻辑电路和组合逻辑电路
<jusss> 就跟开了连发一样
<onlylove> jusss: 软件bug
<onlylove> jusss: 没正确处理信号
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, , 一般人不是觉得数电比模电简单些么
<jusss> onlylove: tty这个算什么类型的软件
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 哦，也是……
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 我觉得一样难……
<onlylove> jusss: 不过也有可能是硬件BUG
<IsoaSFlus__> 我也觉得数电简单些
<gebjgd> 都是学霸
<gebjgd> 学渣路过
<IsoaSFlus__> onlylove: 前辈现在做什么方向的呢？
 * onlylove 记得漂亮数电老师说，你模电一塌糊涂不要紧，数电和模电除了都带电其他没有一点关系
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 你不知道我现在待业么
<IsoaSFlus__> onl
<IsoaSFlus__> onlylove: 前辈，嵌入式这行真的没前途吗
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 是没钱途，懂否？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 我上学的时候，一个嵌入式工程师拿5K当时觉得好高啊，TM现在5K的工作我看都不看
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 至少现在这个阶段，热钱都在房地产和互联网
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 做基础的反而不赚钱，你看红帽赚几个钱才，能和腾讯什么的比？
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 那做算法的呢?
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 你为何不去大学呢？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 你和那群数学教授扯皮，不比整天待业强？
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 任何职业，做到顶端都是赚钱的，如果你做不到，有些事还是别做的好，至少这辈子别做
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求教一个ppa launchpad的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477229 我apt-get update，总是出现这个问题，不知道什么原因，请各位指点。 Err http://ppa.launchpad.net wily/main amd64 Packages 404 Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net wily/main i386 Packages 404 Not Found 正常的源没有报错
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 如果你是二代，那就做吧
<onlylove> IsoaSFlus__: 反正我还没解决温饱问题
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, ...TAT
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 发行版: Debian Debian GNU/Linux 8.4 (jessie) xware-desktop无法使用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477231 ======================== 报告 ======================== 错误发生在MainThread ``` Traceback (most recent call last): File "/opt/xware-desktop/frontend/main.py", line 49, in slotSetting self.settingsDialog = Setti
<^k^>  ─> ngsDialog(self) File "/opt/xware-desktop/frontend/Settings/dialog.py", line 40, in __init__ initType = getInitType() …
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 微软与ubuntu合作将于今年夏季在Windows10上直接(native)运行Bash命令行，可以运行Ubuntu软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477232 This is the news that got the biggest applause at Microsoft's big event today Matt Weinberger Mar. 30, 2016, 3:43 PM 5,969 1 microsoft kevin gallo Screenshot/Microsoft Microsoft's
<^k^>  ─> Kevin Gallo announces Bash on Windows Microsoft CEO Satya Nadella may be hyped about AI chatbots, but the announcemen …
<Sevk> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 16.04无法安装ubuntu-tweak,如何破？有什么替代的软件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477234 尝试了一下，无法安装。 有什么替代的软件？ 我只是一个一般的使用者。 zz: lank — 2016-04-12 18:14
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 6.04无法安装ubuntu-tweak,如何破？有什么替代的软件？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4474710441
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 看来我们还是得多多学习法律知识啊~！_最后的深渊吧_百度贴吧
<IsoaSFlus> ....
<^k^> 新  深度PK版 • 今年是Linux诞辰25周年，在四分之一世纪后的今天Linux已经成为世界上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477235 绝大多数服务器和数据中心的操作系统，也是几乎所有超算的炒作噢系统，并且是绝大多数手机操作系统的核心。Linux已经渗透到了包括服务器、桌面、移动
<^k^>  ─> 设备及嵌入式设备等几乎所有领域。在未来物联网IoT和机器人发挥重要作用的世界中Linux …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 再问一个apt-get update的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477236 我运行之后总是出现如下错误： Err http://mirrors.hust.edu.cn wily/main Sources 404 Not Found Err http://mirrors.hust.edu.cn wily/universe Sources 404 Not Found Err http://mirrors.hust.edu.cn
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何安装最新版的aria2  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477237 默认apt get 的是1.18的，最新的MS是1.21 zz: mrfox — 2016-04-12 20:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 安装plank后的一个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477244 系统是linux mint 17.3,安装了plank后打开但是没有那个系统主菜单（就那个船锚标志），请问这要如何解决呢 zz: zviki — 2016-04-12 20:59
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • Thunderbird发不出邮件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477246 一直用它接收邮件，很正常，这次难道用它发个邮件，发现无法发送成功，网上百度了下，没找到解决方案，设置与错误信息见图 在163的邮箱设置中均已勾选相应服务。 zz: jinjiachen — 2016-04-12 21:
<^k^>  ─> 16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • linux mint 17.3安装plank的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477247 系统是linux mint 17.3，安装了plank，但是plank面板最前面没有系统图标（就是那个船锚标志），请问这是哪里的问题，如何解决，谢谢 zz: zviki — 2016-04-12 21:28
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • linux mint 17.3安装plank的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477248 系统是linux mint 17.3，安装了plank，但是plank面板最前面没有系统图标（就是那个船锚标志），请问这是哪里的问题，如何解决，谢谢 zz: zviki — 2016-04-12 21:30
<Sevk> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • arm-linux-gcc: command not found  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477249 1 PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/game s:/usr/local/games:/work/tools/gcc-3.4.5-glibc-2.3.6/bin " 设置好了环境变量，也已经在相应路径找到arm-linux-gcc 但执行arm-linux-gcc -v 仍然出现 arm-linux-
<ubrl> ⇪ f: arm-linux-gcc: command not found - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • IT类自动安装必须软件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477250 Code:  #!/bin/bash echo "导入shutter和plank的源"  add-apt-repository -y ppa:shutter/ppa  add-apt-repository -y ppa:ricotz/docky echo "更新系统源" apt-get update &&  apt-get -y dist-upgrade echo "安装常用软件" apt-get -y install filezilla vlc mys
<^k^>  ─> ql-workbench virtualbox unity-tweak-tool fcitx-googlepinyin fcitx-table-wubi indicator-multiload tasksel vim gimp shu …
<memyself> ubuntu系统下，用什么命令把iso文件镜像到u盘？
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-13
<memyself> 用cat命令好像不行
<onlylove> 今天论坛好慢
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助：grub4dos如何引导已解压的ISO  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477256 我用grub4dos做启动U盘，想把ubuntu的ISO解压到U盘上，请问menu.lst如何写？ 搜索了很久，都是不解压ISO的方法。 zz: fulwin2 — 2016-04-13 7:20
<lainme> 论坛一直都不快
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 关于ubuntu14.04系统的服务器配置有什么可以建议的吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477257 想买两台电脑，其中一台是工作站准备配置Xeon E5 2670V3处理器，NVIDIA qaudro k2200显卡，不知道ubuntu对于这些硬件的支持怎么样 另外就是网卡会不会遇到什么问题比如wifi不
<^k^>  ─> 能用，装机的时候有没有要注意的 感谢高手指导 zz: 908221509@qq.com — 2016-04-13 10:41
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 虚拟机内windows10激活问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477258 我在Virtualbox建了一个虚拟机，然后安装了windows7，再然后升级为windows10。系统显示windows10已经激活，这很好，这没啥问题。 然后，我把这个虚拟机导出，ovf格式的。再导入到另外一台电脑。再
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • thinkpad X260无线网卡UBUNTU驱动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477259 thinkpad X260笔记本，在win7系统中使用wubi安装ubuntu12.04后，无法联网，找不到无线网卡驱动，有线也上不了？怎么办呀？请高手指教。 无线网卡型号：intel（R）dual Band Wireless-AC 8260 以
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 请教一下xfce4的美化问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477260 我使用15.10版本，装了xfce4的桌面，以及xfce-theme-manager，但是主题只有2个，greybird以及numix，如何获得更多xfce4的主题呢？ 2016-04-13_12-00-18.jpg zz: sh42 — 2016-04-13 12:01
<farseerfc> 這邊只剩機器人轉發論壇了麼……
<harajuku> 要报名驾校, 有什么姿势需要学习么? cc BinLi freeflying yuning harajuku MangHuoEr shuduo syq
<yuning> harajuku, 报 VIP 班有专车接送
<harajuku> yuning: ... 就准备报东方时尚的假日班了
<harajuku> yuning: 不知道有没有什么优惠
<harajuku> yuning: 你是东方时尚?
<yuning> harajuku, 我是新月, 一个小驾校, 实在不怎么让
<yuning> harajuku, 东方时尚据说还是不错的
<yuning> harajuku, 优惠不知道, 不过应该差不了多少吧
<harajuku> yuning: 新月便宜好多, 不过要约车, 耽误时间啊
<harajuku> yuning: 东方时尚周末班6500 新月5000
<yuning> harajuku, 对啊, 我前后学了一年
<yuning> 要是想尽快学还是报东方时尚吧
<harajuku> 卧槽, 一年, 请不起假...
<harajuku> dfssèµ°ä½ 
<yuning> 另外我选新月也是考虑它的位置离我家和单位都比较近, 坐班车方便, 不耽误下午上班
<harajuku> yuning: 我就知道你和我一样对工作负责
<harajuku> @Madper
<yuning> 对, 就东方时尚吧, 集中学一个月就拿本了, 当然可能报名后要排队吧, 这个最好打电话先问问
<MangHuoEr> 谁要学本
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 学起来
<BinLi> harajuku: 友情提示，水木报名能省200
<shengyao> MangHuoEr: 不推荐远大驾校
<harajuku> BinLi: 求链接
<BinLi> harajuku: 链接50一个
<harajuku> BinLi: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!board/DrivingStudy  我找到了
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<harajuku> BinLi: =,=
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 报不? 一起
<harajuku> iMadper: 报不 一起
<iMadper> harajuku: 不
<iMadper> harajuku: 学了也买不起车
<iMadper> harajuku: 认真说, 我现在还在攒装修的钱
<iMadper> harajuku: 你快把钱打给我.
<harajuku> iMadper: 不知道什么时候给我呢
 * iMadper 穷死了啊!
 * iMadper 求double啊!
 * harajuku 铜球
<shuduo> iMadper: 装修稍微省省一台车的钱就出来了啊
<iMadper> shuduo: ... ...
<iMadper> harajuku: !!!!
<iMadper> harajuku: 看msg
<iMadper> harajuku: 卧槽!!!!
<smake> 大家好
<ubrl> smake:点点点.  13:45
<BinLi> harajuku: 4月1日官网价格调整了
<iMadper> yuning: https://pic1.zhimg.com/af361e8ee8120ae6a22ac16c9762ff24_b.png
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ image/png
<harajuku> BinLi: 是啊 我的命
<smake> zuk手機怎麼樣?
<harajuku> BinLi: 好像涨了两百 =,=
<yuning> harajuku, http://auto.people.com.cn/n1/2016/0215/c1005-28124934.html
<ubrl> yuning: ⇪ 驾照4月1日开放自学自考 广州未入首批试点城市--人民网汽车--人民网
<yuning> 今年4月1日起，将率先在天津、包头、长春、南京、宁波、马鞍山、福州、吉安、青岛、安阳、武汉、南宁、成都、黔东南、大理、宝鸡16个城市开展自学直考试点。
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 豪要买车买房了？
<harajuku> yuning: 得有人教我啊 更贵
<iMadper> harajuku: 找个会开车的妹子呗
<yuning> harajuku, 而且毕竟北京不是试点城市
<iMadper> harajuku: 无证驾驶
<yuning> 这是要直接发车的节奏啊
<harajuku> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av4347524/
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 哔哩哔哩弹幕视频网 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<harajuku> 这个没登陆打不开 !!! 哔哩哔哩这是药丸啊
<yuning> 注册会员无压力
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: iMadper 一起报不
<iMadper> harajuku: 不了
<harajuku> iMadper: 可以刷信用卡
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我看了看好像都挺远
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 有班车, 我一样远的
<harajuku> MangHuoEr: 来来来 带上你的妹子一起报
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 谁知道带哪个合适
<harajuku> ...
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 我在昌平住，看起来班车都坐不到
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我真的是一只狐狸 : "请你不要叫我狐狸精！" "为什么?" "因为我真的是一只狐狸！"
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 请帮助修改个awk代码，谢谢！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477262 修改成连接在一起的awk 第一个： awk '{ a[length($0)][$0]++ } END{ for(i=1;i<=length(a);i++){ n=0 for(j in a){ if(a[j]>=6){ print j RS j RS #可注释掉此行. }else { b[++n]=j } } } for(i=1;i<=length(a);i++){ print b[1] RS b[length(b)] RS } }'
<^k^>  ─> 另外，如果能注释掉上面的行，请另外给个注释后直接连接在一起的代码 第二个： awk 'd …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 新手求指点，开机报错怎么解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477264 硬盘是SSD 硬盘，只有一个分区出厂预装的。 开机提示 error: unknown filesystem Entering rescue mode... <rub rescue> 是不是系统引导没了啊...求指点 另外有的设备 开机进桌面几秒钟自动回到用户登录界面
<^k^>  ─> ，输入密码后跳转到登录，点登录没反应，一直如此死循环。.......求指导啊.... zz: Deepva …
 * harajuku 收到一份清华, 港大, 阿卜杜拉国王科技大学的肄业博士简历... ... diao
<iMadper> harajuku: 然后依然给不起钱...
<harajuku> iMadper: 那个沙特的学校奖学金估计都比我们package高很多...
<iMadper> harajuku: 是啊.
<iMadper> harajuku: 这path.
<iMadper> harajuku: 明显就是50w起啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 给不起钱，然后就当没收到？
<iMadper> onlylove: 对啊.
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后给得起的不爱要？
<iMadper> onlylove: 那不一定.
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 渣U钻研Linux或BSD,除了ArchLinux,还有什么选择?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477267 渣U钻研Linux或BSD,除了ArchLinux,还有什么选择? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-13 15:28
<iMadper> onlylove: 很多水平不错的, 工资也是在30k以下的.
<harajuku> iMadper: 那个学校你可以查一下, 宿舍赛别墅, 奖学金都不止50w了吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 一年30k?
<iMadper> harajuku: 哦... 那你们约来面一下吧...
<iMadper> harajuku: 你就说, 你们公司让吃猪肉
<harajuku> iMadper: 他姓马
<iMadper> harajuku: 当我没说.
<iMadper> harajuku: 也不一定. 当年满族汉化, 也有不少姓马的.
<harajuku> iMadper: 去沙特念书的姓马的, 大概率吃不了猪肉吧
<harajuku> onlylove: 记得你不是回族?
<onlylove> harajuku: 不是，秦始皇那边有一支
<onlylove> harajuku: 始于战国
<harajuku> 沙特读书英国工作的姓马的, 估计忌讳多而且敏感 =,=
<onlylove> harajuku: http://baike.baidu.com/view/401842.htm
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 嬴姓十四氏_百度百科
<harajuku> onlylove: diao
<onlylove> harajuku: 没啥，你可以研究下自己嘛，别因为是大姓就没兴趣
<harajuku> onlylove: 我是说很厉害的意思
<iMadper> harajuku: 你看, bruce就不能吃猪肉
<harajuku> iMadper: 啊?
<harajuku> iMadper: why?
<onlylove> harajuku: 为啥我觉得你问过我不止一次回族的问题
<iMadper> onlylove: 别跟老年人一般计较
<harajuku> onlylove: 问过, 所以这次是"记得你不是"
<iMadper> onlylove: 他问过很多次, 不影响他明天再问你
 * harajuku 下午不想搬砖了...
 * iMadper 不开心, 想吐槽所有人
<gebjgd> onlylove, 一年30k还哪出来说？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 别闹，现在6线小地方一年能不能有30K还是问题
<gebjgd> onlylove, 哪有6线小城市
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我原来给 iMadper 看过一个php全栈，才给3
<gebjgd> onlylove, 300?
<gebjgd> onlylove, 年薪？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一月300
<onlylove> gebjgd: 一月3000
<onlylove> gebjgd: 让你带跑了！
<gebjgd> onlylove, 带哪去了？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 300，少了一个0
<onlylove> gebjgd: 带马里亚纳海沟里了！
<harajuku> iMadper: https://v2ex.com/t/270656#reply4
<ubrl> harajuku: ⇪ 红帽软件诚招 International 测试实习生（要求英语听说 and 读写良好） - V2EX
<harajuku> 这标题差点把i18n当成了出国实习...
<harajuku> gebjgd: 好久不见
<iMadper> harajuku: 要求太高, 我去不了
<iMadper> harajuku: 有一定 KVM 、 Xen 经验  <-  我就挂了
<iMadper> harajuku: 具有强烈的进取心和求知欲，善于学习和运用新知识， 有快速的学习能力。   <- 又挂了
 * harajuku  运行过
 * harajuku 困
<onlylove> iMadper: 人要intern啊，就这一样你就挂了吧？
<onlylove> 靠，红帽都穷到用实习生的地步了，怪不得
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得猫猫不要我一定是因为我比实习生贵
<joshliu357> 有人吗
<ubrl> joshliu357:点点点.  16:24
<DawnFantasy_> 有很多人潜水的
<onlylove> http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2016-04-12/doc-ifxrcizs7330025.shtml
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 良心！联想笔记本台湾标错价：官方称认赔|联想|笔记本_新浪科技_新浪网
<onlylove> 我只能说呵呵
<joshliu357> 有人用OS X的吗
<joshliu357> ubuntu 16.04几号出啊
<nyfair> joshliu357: 我在上面装了win10，你有什么想说的么
<joshliu357> 苹果机吗
<onlylove> joshliu357: 这频道苹果是标配，也就我这种穷人用不起
<onlylove> 都说我不用苹果了，还发DCC……
<joshliu357> 个人觉得苹果很好用，不过有些命令都是BSD的，有些参数和GNU命令不一样
<onlylove> 苹果好用就那么几个用户
<joshliu357> 我用的mac mini
<joshliu357> 苹果作为开发环境不错的
 * IsoaSFlus 下午好
<andyhuzhill> onlylove, 红帽不是刚刚年入20亿美金么
<joshliu357> 下午好~
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 2B又不是发给员工的
<iMadper> andyhuzhill: 20亿美金跟中国区没关系.
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 上面几个不干活的还不知道要分走多少
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 别说2Billion，就是再加个0也没用
<andyhuzhill> 之前 听某个红帽前员工说 红帽有的业务 利润率没有低于80%的
<joshliu357> ubuntu 16.04几号出
<onlylove> 今天ubuntu上班的没在，你过几天来问吧
<joshliu357> 这里有学生吗
<onlylove> andyhuzhill: 然后赚1000块，能拿出1块钱发工资？
<onlylove> 小学生今天也没在
<`z> 每日来一次情怀片： https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WipM3SAYqK4
<ubrl> ⇪ f: "Linux Sucks" - 2016 - YouTube
<joshliu357> onlylove:你学生吗
<IsoaSFlus> 我是学生
<joshliu357> 我高一
<andyhuzhill> joshliu357, 我是高一开始接触linux的
<IsoaSFlus> 我大二了...
<IsoaSFlus> 同高一接触linux...
<joshliu357> 我初中开始接触的
<nyfair> 同高一接触linux...
<andyhuzhill> 我记得当年还申请了ubuntu的光盘
 * `z 小学开始把玩的
<nyfair> 已弃坑，永远不会再用了
<joshliu357> 以前一直没上过irc，今天第一次尝试
<nyfair> 我也申请过kubuntu
<andyhuzhill> nyfair, 咋啦
<joshliu357> 我装的ubuntu kylin 15.10
<andyhuzhill> nyfair, 我现在都是用linux了 家里用debian  公司笔记本用ubuntu
 * `z <-- 高三狗
<nyfair> andyhuzhill: 不好用，还有啥？
<joshliu357> 苹果不错啦
<`z> joshliu357: 实在不明白为什么有 kylin 这东西
<`z> 除了骗经费还有什么用（如有冒犯很抱歉
<joshliu357> 我觉得Kylin挺好的
<joshliu357> 搜狗拼音好用
<joshliu357> wps也不错
<andyhuzhill> 我还是喜欢用fcitx
<`z> 加了画风不对的农历和一堆奇形怪状的非自由软件
<andyhuzhill> wps 非kylin 也是可以用呀
<joshliu357> 哪些非自由软件
 * IsoaSFlus kylin太丑了
<andyhuzhill> 所以 我虽然装的时候是用 kylin  最后还是把那些软件卸载了 然后装了gnome3桌面
<`z> WPS 开源？搜狗开源？
<andyhuzhill> 都不是开源的
<joshliu357> 嗯，是不开源
<`z> 一开始用的 ubuntu，后来还是转战 debian 了，感觉 canonical 越搞越不行
<andyhuzhill> 不过 ubuntu本来就不拒绝闭源软件吧
<andyhuzhill> 不像
<andyhuzhill> debian
<joshliu357> 也不能完全杜绝闭源软件吧，我觉得
<`z> 一开始换 unity 我就有点不爽了，ubuntu 上跑了几年 GNOME 3，最后换了 debian
<nyfair> 你们啊，naive。知道linus自己是怎么喷fsf那个大胡渣的么?
<joshliu357> 话说李纳斯用什么发行版的
<nyfair> fedora
<andyhuzhill> fedore
<andyhuzhill> fedora
<andyhuzhill> linus 好像还拿redhat的薪水的
<nyfair> 3年前怒删gentoo，他自己说的
<`z> 其实想玩 GNOME 还是 fedora 比较科学
<joshliu357> 我装了一个xubuntu虚拟机
<andyhuzhill> fedora 好久没碰了
<andyhuzhill> 自从用了ubuntu后 我就投入debian系阵营了
<`z> 总之还是力荐大家看今年的 Linux Sucks： https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WipM3SAYqK4
<joshliu357> mint怎么样
<joshliu357> youtube上不去
<nyfair> linux界排第一
<`z> 红帽 CEO 出镜2333
<andyhuzhill> joshliu357, fq啊
<nyfair> 如果你是小白，这玩意比ubuntu好用多了
<`z> 如果看的话请看到底，这真的不是在黑 Linux
<nyfair> linux还用得着黑？
<joshliu357> 我现在一直在OS X下工作
<joshliu357> 不知道你们有什么看法
<`z> nyfair: 你看看视频吧，真的很赞，信仰片
<nyfair> 讲道理，finder简直是屎，nautilius dolphin之流就能爆它3条街
<joshliu357> 好吧
<nyfair> 他妈资源管理器都做不好
<`z> 没办法，OS X 照顾的是“用户”
<joshliu357> 我在苹果下装了xubuntu和arch的虚拟机
<joshliu357> 笔记本装了kylin和win8.1
<gebjgd> finder确实是屎
<gebjgd> 一看就是给“用户”做的垃圾软件
<nyfair> 再看看xcode那坨翔
<joshliu357> 我都用vim的
<IsoaSFlus> 话说有啥比较好看的de推荐吗
<joshliu357> kde?
<nyfair> win10日文死宅限定版
<`z> GNOME 3 + Paper
<nyfair> 窓辺一家子
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 还有这种版本?
<`z> Linux Sucks 的话不推荐新人看，只建议对 Linux 有信仰的看，看完之后让你的信仰更高一级。
<gebjgd> joshliu357, 苹果做开发都恶心
<`z> 真的，这五十分钟花得值。
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, win娘无爱啊
<joshliu357> 我用qt creator + vim + gcc之类的
<joshliu357> qt creator只花界面
<joshliu357> vim写代码
<gebjgd> joshliu357, 鼠标 键盘  都是渣
<gebjgd> joshliu357, 那你用Linux也是一样
<`z> 如果真要一个 IDE，atom 比较赞（其实并不是 IDE，但胜似 IDE
<gebjgd> joshliu357, 何必花那钱， 直接弄个pc 装Linux 花钱给鼠标和机械键盘 不比买个烂果子键盘鼠标好
<joshliu357> 我用ipod touch，原装itunes方便点
<nyfair> atom太慢了
<joshliu357> 你随便喷苹果没事，至少我不会放弃linux的
<nyfair> 你们要听我喷喷ipad的视频播放么
<joshliu357> 我不用ipad
<nyfair> 简直是屎
<nyfair> iphone ipad，一样的
<gebjgd> joshliu357, 还itunes 这都spotify了
<gebjgd> spotify体验刷itunes 18条街
<joshliu357> 好吧
 * harajuku 卧槽, 国产旗舰竟然还是不搞NFC... ...
<nyfair> itunes有啥好喷的，苹果自带的耳机不就是路边摊贩级别的屌丝货？
<joshliu357> 同为类unix，只不过一个开源，一个不开源，为何相喷
<nyfair> ubuntu开源了？
<joshliu357> 你用什么linux
<nyfair> linux开源我当然同意，ubuntu就算了
<nyfair> Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10.11; rv:45.0) Gecko/20100101 Firefox/45.0
<nyfair> harajuku: finder只口屎怎么吃？
<nyfair> harajuku: s/只/这
<harajuku> 不用
<`z> Ubuntu 的话，可以说大部分组件开源吧。
<nyfair> harajuku: 推荐个好用的
<i128j> harajuku: 推荐个好用的
<harajuku> 终端下ranger
<nyfair> harajuku: 滚
<nyfair> harajuku: 终端是给正常人用的？
<joshliu357> 你喷终端干什么
 * IsoaSFlus 萌新表示瑟瑟发抖
<`z> OS X 有 nautilus，macports 里面的
<joshliu357> 嗯，我用brew没用macports
<nyfair> `z: 赞
<`z> 顺带一整套 dbus（捂脸
<nyfair> 。。。
 * IsoaSFlus 有没有dalao推荐一下比较好看的de啊
<`z> GNOME 3 + Paper 主题
<nyfair> e18?
<`z> GNOME 3 的炫酷，配上 Android 片场来的质感设计
<nyfair> 擦，已经e21了？
<`z> 给你一种猎奇的画风，让你不禁想说“Chrome OS 要你何用”
<nyfair> 讲真，给我thunar也比finder好啊
<nyfair> Chrome OS不是死了么？
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 我用的那会还是e17,印象真的不错,当年在我sis集显的上古笔记本上流畅无比
<nyfair> 致天国的Firefox OS
<`z> nyfair: 你在逗我2333
<IsoaSFlus> `z, 我这里gnome打开抽屉的特效很卡
<onlylove> 他们说过了一定年龄要转管理……我是不是该转了，居然有人发it经理的职位给我……
<`z> IsoaSFlus: 你去设置里面的 Details，如果看到 llvmpipe 的话，恭喜你，并没有硬件加速
<nyfair> onlylove: 经理带带我
<IsoaSFlus> onlylove, 经理带带我
<`z> 如果看到你的显卡型号和 DRM 之类的字眼，硬件加速基本就没问题
<IsoaSFlus> `z, Intel® Ivybridge Desktop
<IsoaSFlus> `z, unity的特效都没问题的
<IsoaSFlus> 就是gnome卡
<`z> intel 的话驱动肯定没什么问题，可能是性能不够
<`z> https://i.imgur.com/Ql1dsZC.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> `z, 哥,跑个桌面还性能不够啊
<IsoaSFlus> `z, 这主题和我之前用的numix没什么不同...
<`z> 跟新版兼容更好，更加有 Material 的感觉吧
 * IsoaSFlus 其实我还是觉得unity看着顺眼,求不喷
<`z> GNOME 卡的话... 试着升一下桌面和内核吧，总之我对 Intel 的性能是抱怀疑态度的2333
<onlylove> 看了JD之后瞬间不想去了
<onlylove> 对intel的性能抱怀疑，那amd还活不活了
<gebjgd> onlylove, amd用户表示压力不大
<joshliu357> onlylove:平时搞什么开发吗
<joshliu357> ubuntu现在不能启动时挂载ntfs吗
<`z> onlylove: AMD 性能普遍比 Intel 好
<`z> 只能说感谢 Intel 对开源的贡献，驱动支持真的是太赞了，可惜性能很悲剧
<onlylove> 那个说amd性能好的，来个U推翻3960X
<onlylove> i3战a8，i5默秒全是说着玩？
<`z> 我说的是普遍
<onlylove> 对，普遍
<`z> (还有我在说图形性能
<onlylove> 抛开还没出的那个有希望的zen，最好的U能和I7打平？TDP呢？
<onlylove> 图形性能我就更呵呵了
<onlylove> amd厉害啊，显卡秒intel，CPU秒nvidia
<onlylove> 等哪天ATI那点家底败没了，连显卡都不如intel的时候，估计就靠两家救济活着了吧
<iMadper> onlylove: 现在intel在考虑买amd的显卡技术授权.
<onlylove> iMadper: 为何不直接收购呢，怕垄断呗
<iMadper> onlylove: 买amd家的, 就是为了多养他几年啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 说难听点，intel最怕amd倒闭，amd根本不愁，有intel续命
<iMadper> onlylove: 之前一直买的nv的.
<iMadper> onlylove: amd当然不愁了啊, 所有人等倒闭分钱然后分分钟跳槽其他公司啊
<onlylove> iMadper: amd倒了intel怕啊，肯定要给续命啊
<nyfair> iMadper: amd会倒闭，呵呵，你太低估amd房产公司了
<iMadper> nyfair: 那就等裁员
<nyfair> iMadper: amd就是个打着技术幌子骗免税的房产中介
<nyfair> iMadper: 你来回答我，finder这口屎怎么吃？
<iMadper> nyfair: finder是啥?
<nyfair> iMadper: osx牌资源管理器
<onlylove> iMadper: osx的fm
<iMadper> nyfair: 从没用过啊
<nyfair> iMadper: 推荐我个好用的
<iMadper> nyfair: 没用过mac
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=47840
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Solidot | 美国警方逮捕超过400名抗议者
<nyfair> ccav今天吹得什么风？
<IsoaSFlus> `z, 16.04呢...天天dist-upgrade,还要多新...
<onlylove> nyfair: 那破网站，整天把个调查放第一条，我以为N天没更新了
<nyfair> onlylove: 唧唧
<onlylove> 4月5日，印度著名世界级瑜伽上师和宗教尊者（godman）巴巴·兰德福（Baba Ramdev），在哈里亚纳邦的一次和印度人民党有关政治集会上宣称：“如果不是出于对宪法和法律的尊重，我们真应该将千千万万拒绝赞颂‘神母印度万岁’的不肖之徒砍头。”
<onlylove> 德国没出啥事情，印度闹起来了？
<nyfair> onlylove: 讲道理，印度大奶牛当主神的年代比乔达摩悉达多还久远，现代印度人那堆外来货有啥资格对信仰问题指指点点的？
<nyfair> onlylove: 我觉得瑜伽大师说的对
<nyfair> onlylove: 那个是老祖宗的根基，既然那堆傻逼以阿三为荣，就该侍奉阿三祖祖辈辈的信仰
<onlylove> nyfair: 根据印度媒体DNA的报道，兰德福在全世界有超过八千五百万追随者，经常通过各种途径的聆听、练习他的课程。他的理念还包括“呼吸冥想治百病，瑜伽生病不用药”，甚至还宣称他的“呼吸疗法”能够治疗现代医学无法完全根治的癌症、艾滋病等疾病。
<onlylove> nyfair: 这个大师不怎么靠谱
<yunfan> onlylove: 他的人数不如绿教多啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 人可以不靠谱，但是信仰不靠谱也得信
<nyfair> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kamadhenu 阿三大奶牛
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Kamadhenu - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nyfair> 哎，我怎么就那么博学呢
<iMadper> MangHuoEr: http://www.smzdm.com/p/6088119/
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ JBL Jembe 2.0 多媒体电脑音箱 $17.99(约￥246)_JBL美国官网优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<nyfair> iMadper: 我被JBL的蓝牙耳机坑了
<iMadper> nyfair: jbl只有音箱做的可以吧...
<nyfair> iMadper: 这价格的音箱，还是买个50块的地摊货吧
<iMadper> nyfair: 不一样的. 我有个jbl 100块钱的音箱听得挺开心的
<nyfair> iMadper: 你个linux用户就别来讨论音质问题了，太low
<IsoaSFlus> pu
 * IsoaSFlus 在实验室偷偷看直播中
<onlylove> 我记得联想的本子，就以JBL音响做卖点来着
<onlylove> 不知道现在是不是了
<onlylove> 不过说起来我还是觉得奥特蓝星更好点，虽然那货并不真正做笔记本扬声器
<onlylove> iMadper: 岛国安桥如何
<iMadper> onlylove: 赞啊
<iMadper> nyfair: 我是iphone用户
<iMadper> nyfair: 解码交给音箱了
<iMadper> nyfair: 发个数字信号过去
<iMadper> nyfair: 你都是用电脑听歌的????
<nyfair> iMadper: 那不是更low?
<iMadper> nyfair: 电脑听是low啊
<IsoaSFlus> 用电脑听歌哪里low了
<IsoaSFlus> 我就用电脑接gd01推hd600
<onlylove> 听说真正玩HIFI的，都看不起PC的
<nyfair> onlylove: 那种人很无聊的，你晒干货他就装傻了
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方水电和火电？
<nyfair> onlylove: 这个不行，玄学你辩不过，因为从计算机实现原理讲，gitter不可避免
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=476592
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 这个谁知道如何取得显卡的输出规格的资料？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<nyfair> 看看这傻逼
<nyfair> 好吧，这个也不是傻逼，只是被那堆玩hifi的坑了
<nyfair> 这年头，游戏界贴图都有128bpp的32bit了，10bit还拿出来扯
<nyfair> onlylove: 这说白了都是知其然而不知其所以然
<nyfair> onlylove: hifi看不起pc，说白了都是pc上那堆傻逼音乐播放器毒害的
<nyfair> 各种吹嘘音质怎么怎么好，其实都是搞音染
<nyfair> onlylove: 本质上你让一个小白从0开始写个最简单的播放器，然后给真hifi党盲听，他们肯定更欣赏小白写的
<onlylove> 运行个bash就吹黑科技，人DNA数据存储还没说啥呢，这论坛的孩子们
<nyfair> onlylove: 但是为什么会有那种傻逼播放器呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 炫技
<nyfair> onlylove: 于是不就结了么
<onlylove> nyfair: 我现在遇到一个头大的事情就是kx驱动
<onlylove> nyfair: 创新的kx驱动，因为这事，一孩子至今用32位的win7
<nyfair> 点艹pulseaudio
<onlylove> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=477265&sid=ff6b0b10591af0356f2fa6397f88961f
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 微软的黑科技，只能说干得漂亮==！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<onlylove> 运行bash就是黑科技了
<nyfair> http://www.52pojie.cn/thread-373743-1-1.html
<ubrl> nyfair: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<nyfair> 不是有win10么
<onlylove> nyfair: 那网页白的
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥都没
<nyfair> ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 知道是啥了，不过架不住人不让你动，自己难受也不准
<onlylove> nyfair: 人可以淘宝付钱让人远程
<nyfair> 自从我看到我汉化的游戏上了淘宝，我就再也不干这种傻逼事了
<`z> 黑科技2333 Linux 的 binfmt 黑科技比这个强多了
<`z> 1）直接运行另一个架构的二进制文件（QEMU + binfmt）
<`z> 2）直接 chroot 进另一个架构的系统（没错，就是这么魔幻）
<`z> 3）直接运行 Windows 的二进制文件（Wine + binfmt）
<nyfair> 地球历史才刚过4劫，乔达摩悉达多不过就是几千年前的事，印度大奶牛的历史都有30劫了，现在这群阿三不跪拜印度大奶牛是不是该杀？
<`z> 4）直接运行另一架构的 Windows 二进制文件（Wine + QEMU + binfmt，你的树莓派饥渴难耐了😏）
<`z> 5）直接运行 OS X 的二进制文件（Darling + binfmt，还不支持 GUI）
<`z> 要想达到 x86 上玩 ARM、ARM 上撸 Windows 的神乎其技的效果，be decisive. Choose Linux.（自制安利文
<nyfair> binfmt你吹吹就好，实用性和gcj跑java差不多
<`z> binfmt 本身并没有什么用，是 QEMU 等其它东西让它牛逼
<nyfair> `z: 张嘴吃药
<`z> 什么 bash on windows，都 too young
<`z> 实用性的话，Wine + binfmt 你说不实用？
<nyfair> 还要通过qemu wine这类玩意，你跟我说不Low?
<nyfair> 一点都不实用，谢谢
<`z> 你对 low 的定义超出了我的理解范围2333
<nyfair> 直接用wine都靠谱点
<`z> 当然大多数人用 Wine 没有必要 binfmt
<nyfair> binfmt没有带来任何新玩意
<`z> 当然。我的 point 是 Windows 直接运行 Linux 二进制文件说是黑科技只能是 too young
<\u> 是的，之前有道platform polyglot 题，我就这么玩arm armeb mips ppc x86-64
<nyfair> ...
<`z> 实用性的话，至少能让你 chroot 进另一个架构的系统
<nyfair> binfmt能跟bash on windows比？
<`z> 你需要进树莓派的系统修点东西，binfmt 就帮到你
<nyfair> binfmt等价的是windows上的pe检测
<\u> binfmt 挺简单的，只是把 xxx yyy zzz 执行方式转换成 emulator xxx yyy zzz
<nyfair> 这玩意都能吹得天花乱坠？
<nyfair> 要不要我引用下yinwang喷docker的原话？
<`z> nyfair: 我想重申一遍 binfmt 本身并没有用，是 Wine 等才有真正用途。binfmt 让它们更好用。
<nyfair> 所以没有卵用
<IsoaSFlus> binfmt是啥,跪求dalao简单说明一下
<nyfair> chroot又能吹了，我还说windows原生就支持3种架构呢，osx都原生支持2个
<onlylove> 原生3个……为啥我就知道俩，别说x86算俩
<nyfair> x86 x64 dos16
<onlylove> dos16啥鬼……
<nyfair> onlylove: 就是.cmd扩展的那堆玩意
<`z> 我并没有讨论原生支持什么，我在说在一个架构的系统下，同一个内核上“运行”另一个架构的系统
<nyfair> 对啊，windows本来不就这样？
<nyfair> 这有啥好吹的
<onlylove> nyfair: 通常说architecture，不都是硬件体系么
<`z> 你能运行 arm？你能玩 sparc？你能将整个环境变成另一个架构的？
<nyfair> 只有某些不成熟的系统，还需要通过某些“黑科技”手段来运行
<nyfair> win10没有sparc，运行arm版windows程序只要装个运行库就行了，谢谢
<nyfair> 跟system32和syswow的关系是一样的
<IsoaSFlus> O.O
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477268 我用的是神舟k500c-i7,用U盘安装16.04失败，一到U盘引导就出现“cpu0: core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled" 然后就死机，请问在哪里可以关掉安装时的温度检测？ zz: szhacker — 2016-04-13 19:07
<IsoaSFlus> 有没有懂qt的dalao?
<Sevk> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请推荐一款Ubuntu x64好使的USB转RJ45网口的转接卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477269 我的ubuntu server主机板有线网口出问题了，想用一个USB转RJ45转接设备代替，请朋友推荐一款好用的 Thanks! zz: ntgeralt — 2016-04-13 20:15
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 请推荐一款Ubuntu x64好使的USB转RJ45网口的转接卡 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<gebjgd> IsoaSFlus, 直接问
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd, 目前是解决了,关于qstring中反斜线的转义问题
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd, 因为c的字符串中有一些反斜线组合的特定功能字符,而我需要的字符串又要用到反斜线,好像就造成冲突了
<IsoaSFlus> gebjgd, 请问有什么好的解决方法吗
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • cpio可以指定解压时的释放路径吗?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477270 cpio可以指定解压时的释放路径吗? zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-13 21:50
<i2370> test
<ubrl> i2370:点点点.  22:19
<jusss> you ren ma
<i2370> .
<jusss> you ren ma
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • vmware安装ubuntu14.04 卡在开机画面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477272 如图 完了按啥也没反应 QQ截图20160413212622.jpg1.jpg zz: 731978588 — 2016-04-13 22:17
<gebjgd> jusss, 废那么多话干嘛
<jusss> gebjgd: 就你事多，等着被安拉干屁眼吧
<gebjgd> jusss, 快来 正好闹痔疮呢
<jusss> gebjgd: 我又不是难民，你那不收留我呀
<i2370> hi
<ubrl> i2370:点点点.  23:03
<jusss>  > Time.now
<ubrl> jusss: 2016-04-13 15:08:23 +0000 => https://eval.in/552778
<i2370> jusss: .
<tyrimp> time
<tyrimp>  > Time.now
<ubrl> tyrimp: 2016-04-13 16:09:14 +0000 => https://eval.in/552819
<^k^> FJKong_: 拜孔叔叔
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<auwooo> join ##hacker
<^k^> auwooo:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-14
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<tyrimp> hi
<ubrl> tyrimp:点点点.  08:35
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 手動安裝 Linux Live 系統到電腦  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477277 Grub4dos USB/HD 引導Live系統 複製CD內live資料夾到USB或HD 範例: :LMDE title Linux Mint Debian Edition find --set-root --ignore-floppies --ignore-cd /live/vmlinuz kernel /live/vmlinuz boot=live live-config live-media-path=/live initrd
<^k^>  ─> /live/initrd.gz boot 手動安裝Live系統到電腦 格式化分割區 範例:sda3 $ sudo su # mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda3 …
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Apple Disk Image (dmg) 分析/掛載/製作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477278 測試環境: Linux Mint 18 (Ubuntu xenial) / LMDE (Debian sid) Apple Disk Image 分析 Mac OS X 底下的映像檔其中幾個製作出的種類: 唯讀 $ file app-ro.dmg app-ro.dmg: data 壓縮 $ file app-comp.dmg app-comp.dmg: zlib com
<^k^>  ─> pressed data 可讀寫 $ file app-rw.dmg app-rw.dmg: DOS/MBR boot sector; partition 1 : ID=0xee, start-CHS (0x3ff,254 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • Ubuntu MX4 32G 体验手机出手一部  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477279 基本比较新，高手自己可以刷回CMmod android ，32G内存。闲鱼上面标价799的就是， 标砍价，砍价请绕着走开。谢谢 zz: masonliu — 2016-04-14 9:52
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求推荐 Linux上 支持 bash 的图形界面 编程开发工具 望不吝赐教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477280 是这样的 我用bash脚本写了个毕业设计 但是不是图形界面的 只能在命令行执行 我想做成图形界面的 但是不知道 用什么编程工具 求大神们 不吝赐教~ zz: why930908 —
<^k^>  ─> 2016-04-14 10:11
<Sevk> 新  Shell脚本 • 求推荐 Linux上 支持 bash 的图形界面 编程开发工具 望不吝赐教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477283 是这样的 我用bash脚本写了个毕业设计 但是不是图形界面的 只能在命令行执行 我想做成图形界面的 但是不知道 用什么编程工具 求大神们 不吝赐教~ zz: why930908 —
<Sevk>  ─> 2016-04-14 10:19
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 求推荐 Linux上 支持 bash 的图形界面 编程开发工具 望不吝赐教 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: why930908
 * IsoaSFlus 早上好
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 安装软件包时出现试图覆盖其他文件这种情况怎么办？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477284 正准备解包 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad_0.10.23-7.1+deb7u2_amd64.deb ... 正在解包 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad:amd64 (0.10.23-7.1+deb7u2) ... dpkg: 处理归档 gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad_0.10.23-7.1+deb7u2_amd64.deb (--
<^k^>  ─> install)时出错： 正试图覆盖 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gstreamer-0.10/libgstliveadder.so，它同时被包含 …
<frankski> 你们都是怎么蹭网的呢？请问？好不稳定
<frankski> 因为用的电信经常掉线。情急，需要上网，就先蹭着。
<frankski> 都怎么上网的？
<kk> BinLi: 拜
<BinLi> ^k^: 拜 too
<nyfair> ( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊( ⊙ o ⊙ )啊( ⊙ o ⊙ )
<nyfair> 辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡辣鸡
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈怎么了
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04 只有左声道（求助）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477287 系统是ubuntu14.04，因为自带的声卡坏了，已经屏蔽了。拆了一张声卡是SB Live！24-bit。全新安装后认到有声音，但是只有左边声道有声音。怎么弄成左右都有声音？求助！！！ zz: leungbm — 2016-0
<^k^>  ─> 4-14 13:23
<nyfair> http://www.opengpu.org/forum.php
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 论坛(Forum) - 开源计算机图形学社区(Open Source Computer Graphics Community) |OpenGPU Forum (2007-2013)| OpenGPU Project - Powered by Discuz!
 * MangHuoEr 手一个便宜全网4g 安卓手机
<MangHuoEr> s/手/收
<jusss> nyfair: 牛牛什么是一个事件，什么是一个异常？
<jusss> events and exceptions
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 奇怪的awk for win  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477293 awk for win基本跟linux下的awk一样，唯独那三个符号怎么也弄不成功。 比如：awk "{print $1 "\t" $4}" file 肯定出问题。 还有就是printf("%.2f",$2) 也肯定出问题。真是压抑，在linux下，好简单的东东，怎么就失灵了。 awk f
<^k^>  ─> or win能计算，能整理数据，就是这个格式输出总是出错。有人能帮帮忙吗？太需要了。 zz …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.10 • 请教一下搜狗输入法的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477295 我从网上下载了sougou for linux，并用gdebi安装完了所有的依赖以及搜狗输入法本身，可是我不知道怎么把输入法调出来，我用的是X11的远程登录，ctrl+space没有起到任何效果。。。 zz: sh42 — 2016-04-14 1
<^k^>  ─> 5:45
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 急！！关于设置系统套接字缓冲问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477296 这几天在主机上测试了udp的收发程序 发和收都在一台机子上 发现怎么弄都丢包 后来猜想可能是协议栈太小 于是在/etc/sysctl.conf 里增加了 net.core.rmem_default = 16777216 　　net.c
<^k^>  ─> ore.rmem_max = 16777216 　　net.core.wmem_default = 16777216 　　net.core.wmem_max = 16777216 net.core.netdev_max …
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 【新闻转摘】Ubuntu 16.04将Noto CJK作为默认中文字体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477297 转摘自： http://www.lupaworld.com/article-257909-1.html 八个月前，Ubuntu 用户 tomoe_musashi 做了一个报告，请求 Ubuntu 将默认 CJK 字体改为 Noto Sans CJK。 时至今日，这个
<^k^>  ─> bug 已经大部分完成，也就是说 Ubuntu 16.04 "xenial" 将使用与“思源黑体”同源的 Noto Sans C …
<^k^> 新  华南校区 • 中山大学校园网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477298 本人是菜鸟，在联校园网时花了很多时间，为了方便他人，现把方法整理出来。 p.s. 我用的是Ubuntu 14.04 zz: eugllean — 2016-04-14 16:21
<onlylove> 弄个面试表格和查户口似的，不填全了还不准面试，丫的我爸我妈叫啥和面试有半毛钱关系！
<nyfair> onlylove: 啊，这个我除了名字，其他都瞎填
<nyfair> onlylove: 人民路1号 我爸 我妈，诸如此类
<onlylove> nyfair: 一个在小区里面租房的小破公司
<onlylove> nyfair: 说难听点，连写字楼都租不起
<onlylove> TMD我的电子邮箱和手机已经被各种垃圾短信和邮件骚扰的不行了，他们还想怎样，连我爸妈都不放过么
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu14.10安装不上vim,help  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477312 在win7上装的VMware,虚拟的ubuntu，但是vim一直装 不上，度娘了很多方法都没用，求助啊！ <img src="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<onlylove> 有个疯子对我的nick很有兴趣，不停的identify，我要不要取消enforce啊……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 求助：无法分区  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477313 安装ubuntu 好像无法进行分区 见图 安装的ubuntu14 服务器是戴尔r410 有raid卡 想不走raid控制 zz: longzl — 2016-04-14 17:32
<onlylove> 我受不了了……
<onlylove> 为啥我remove了它还要identify
<onlylove> 机器不过了，让我舒服点啊……
<onlylove> 改回去
<^k^> 新  GTK+和QT • 关于软件名与可执行文件名！终端找不到qt creator 命令！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477314 昨天晚上通过在线安装了qt creator 。在终端输入qt creator无法启动。。。然后win+a键找到了安装的软件，并运行成功。请问下为什啊。 另外，我安装类一款名为FlightGear的模
<onlylove> 够了……让他自己identify去吧，我下线
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 12.04升级内核4.5.1后的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477316 登录到4.5.1内核后： 1、ctrl+alt+t终端不能四角平铺，只能层叠； 2、终端没有标题栏； 3、ls ~目录的列表结构同其他目录不相同； 4、ctrl+alt+1（3|5|7|9）不能使用； 暂时这么多。 zz: szllw — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-04-14 19:56
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 12.04升级内核4.5.1后的问题。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477317 登录到4.5.1内核后： 1、ctrl+alt+t终端不能四角平铺，只能层叠； 2、终端没有标题栏； 3、ls ~目录的列表结构同其他目录不相同； 4、ctrl+alt+1（3|5|7|9）不能使用； 暂时这么多。 zz: szllw — 20
<^k^>  ─> 16-04-14 19:57
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • IOS Firmware 解密/掛載  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477318 Linux Mint 18 (Ubuntu xenial) / LMDE (Debian sid) ================== 安裝必備工具: ================== 安裝 vfdecrypt $ sudo apt-get install dmg2img ================== 編譯 xpwn ================== 下載原始碼 $ git clone https://github.com/pl
<^k^>  ─> anetbeing/xpwn.git 安裝基本編譯環境 $ sudo apt-get install build-essential 安裝必要函式庫 $ sudo apt-g …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 如何调整中文输入模式下的英文字体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477319 英文输入法下英文字体是: abcdefg 中文输入法下英文字体是（打开中文输入法输入英文字母按回车）: ａｂｃｄｅｆｇ 我想让这２种字体一致，统一为英文输入法下的字体，这样可
<^k^>  ─> 以免去很多次输入法切换的动作，怎么配置呢？ zz: widon1104 — 2016-04-14 20:23
<tyrimp> hi
<ubrl> tyrimp:点点点.  21:42
<wheswi> :)
<wheswi> .
<sdhwef> hi
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  22:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你猜,你再猜 : 有个MM追我弟弟,穷追不舍,有一天将我弟弟堵住,问:"你到底喜欢不喜欢我呀?"我弟弟道:"你猜?" MM大胆回答:"我猜你喜欢我！ " 我弟弟不慌不忙言到:"你再猜！ "
<sdhwef> .
<sdfwef> sdf
<sdhwef> hi
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  23:54
<shw3> l
<blwefe> f
<sdhwef> hi
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  00:03
<sdhwef> test
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  00:05
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 为何虚拟机内Debian的installer和ArchLinux的LiveCD运行free,显示的total数值不一样?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477322 为何虚拟机内Debian的installer和ArchLinux的LiveCD运行free,显示的total数值不一样? 默认都是free -k参数吧? 虚拟机分配了256MB Arch:250848 Debian:252684 zz:
<^k^>  ─> 科学之子 — 2016-04-15 3:38
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-15
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双系统中如何卸载Ubuntu系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477324 由于登录死循环问题无法一直得到解决，想卸载Ubuntu，然后重装，怎样先在Win下修复greb，确保删除Ubuntu后能够打开Win？ zz: lyuqing007 — 2016-04-15 8:40
<sdhwef> j
<sdhwef> g
<sdhwef> j
<sdhwef> j
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu server 16.04 beta 2 ,can not install xen!!!!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477325 Ubuntu server 16.04 beta 2 , 无法安装 xen 服务 can not install xen sudo apt-get install xen-hypervisor-4.6-amd64 xen-utils-4.6 xenwatch xen-tools xen-utils-common xenstore-utils 安装完提示： Begin Running /scripts/local-block ... l
<^k^>  ─> vmetad is not active yet , using direct activation during sysinit Volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found Cannot process v …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu登录出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477326 之前用的都挺好的，今天登录出现 Unlocking the disk/dev/disk/by-uuid/bd58c816-1e51-431a-be31-661df43c254b(sda5-crypt) Enter passphrase 是什么原因出现这个问题，我该如何去解决 谢谢 zz: kaikaiw — 2016-04-15 10:41
<onlylove_> 发生了啥……这网络……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • 期待WEB开发人员帮我解释一下这张图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477327 期待WEB开发人员帮我解释一下这张图。chrome浏览本身功能进入调试状态看到的画面，很多细节不明白，贴图如下，敬请WEB开发人员详细解读一下这张图 选区_042.png 解读后如不便在
<^k^>  ─> 论坛贴出此图，可发邮件到 ylot0@yandex.com 谢谢！ zz: 九天星 — 2016-04-15 12:34
<smake> 富二代晒99亿银行存款！汗。。。
<gebjgd> smake, 羡慕嫉妒恨吧
<smake> gebjgd, 钱太多也不好
<gebjgd> smake, 你还是考虑怎么变成钱太多吧
<smake> 基本够用
<gebjgd> smake, 够用这定义太宽泛
<smake> 虽然够用，但我应该算是穷人范畴吧。。。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.10 • gvim能否连续复制，一次粘贴？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477328 比如有大量的数据，我需要重复的复制粘贴这些数据。 {1111}{555}{vv555}{uuj444}{bbb55555cccc}······ 光标移进第一个{}，则选择，复制里边的内容，移到第三，再选择，复制里边的内容，这样
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜帅哥
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 乖
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 最近有锻炼身体没，比adam如何
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 不能老指望bot啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 早. 我就知道你今天来
<MangHuoEr> O0XX|Qiong: 你受了？
<O0XX|Qiong> onlylove: 帅跟锻炼身体又没关系
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 卧槽，你咋知道我今天要来？
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你给我知乎点赞了, 我就知道你今天清闲
<onlylove> O0XX|Qiong: 前几天人学会夜观天象
<onlylove> iMadper: ……
<O0XX|Qiong> MangHuoEr: 咋可能，我一直是攻
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 让我我就立马上irc来等你
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我也是刚来, 然后你就来了
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这缘分，还不赶紧给我介绍一个钱多活少的工作
<Zero_Copy> O0XX|Qiong: 好啊.
<Zero_Copy> O0XX|Qiong: 来做搜索引擎不?
<O0XX|Qiong> 。。。
<Zero_Copy> O0XX|Qiong: 40w
<O0XX|Qiong> 不会
<Zero_Copy> O0XX|Qiong: 没事, 现学就行. 毕竟你是大baidu的啊
<O0XX|Qiong> Zero_Copy: 大baidu还送外卖呢，关baidu个鬼啊
<Zero_Copy> O0XX|Qiong: 来不来吗, 40w看不上?
<onlylove> 艳红在学google，成立百度搜索，把搜索独立出来
<onlylove> 度娘对google还真是亦步亦趋的同时还玩别的花样
 * O0XX|Qiong_ 我掉了？
<yuning> 没掉
<O0XX|Qiong_> lol
<yuning> 现在掉了
<Zero_Copy> O0XX|Qiong_: 你这什么破网啊
<O0XX|Qiong_> Zero_Copy: 转头问候方校长...
<Zero_Copy> O0XX|Qiong_: 又不用翻墙
<O0XX|Qiong_> Zero_Copy: 谁让freenode的域名里有个free啊
<Zero_Copy> O0XX|Qiong_: 我们都没事
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 【已解决】gnome-terminal无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477331 Error constructing proxy for org.gnome.Terminal: /org/gnome/Terminal/Fatory0: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.Terminal: GDBus.Error: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: process org.gnome.Terminal exited with status 8 修改/
<^k^>  ─> etc/locale.gen en_US.UTF8 zh_CN.UTF8 去掉#，运行sudo locale.gen就可以了 zz: handyw — 2016-04-15 13:53
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在一块硬盘上安装多个ubuntu系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477333 请问如何在一块硬盘上安装多个ubuntu系统，如何安装？ 比如安装12.04 32bit、12.04 64bit、14.04 32bit 谢谢 zz: hzc191025 — 2016-04-15 14:54
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 16.04打印机管理界面怎么如此简陋  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477335 以前的那么多设置选项呢，现在打开直接搜索，找不到SAMBA打印机了。。。 藏哪里去了呢？？？？？？？ zz: popopur — 2016-04-15 15:18
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • bodhi3.0启动XX-net出错！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477336 由于是几年前的老机，所以安装了口牌不错的bodhi3.0，也许是精简过度的原因吧，以前在linuxmint上体验不错的XX-net在这个精简系统里不能启动了。根据教程，我事先已安装ibnss3-tools和python-gtk2。进
<Bardon> test™
<ubrl> Bardon:点点点.  15:40
<O0XX|Qiong> Zero_Cop`: 无心工作啊
<Zero_Cop`> O0XX|Qiong: 我都无心工作多少年了.
<netsnail>  rdesktop可以把windows的tray上的通知给linux发吗？这样的话我就不用老盯着它了
<netsnail> 比如qq这类的
<netsnail> weixin
<netsnail> notify-send 这类的信息就行
<oO0^_^> 大家好
<ubrl> oO0^_^:点点点.  16:25
<oO0^_^> 我刚刚用update --fix-missing 更新了一下软件  结果出现了N多的错误，这是为何？   具体链接如下http://paste.ubuntu.com/15845271/
<yuning> 最近好像时常会出现镜像源同步不完整的情况, 在我这边临时换用 us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ 就好了
<oO0^_^> 看来是源的问题了  163也有不行的时候  呵呵
<oO0^_^> 闹心    我这里在软件中心的源管理器处竟然一点就提示ubuntu内部错误
<oO0^_^> 图形界面换源是不行了么？
<oO0^_^> yuning, :命令行手动换成你说的那个源   怎么写命令？
<yuning> oO0^_^, 不知道, 我都是手工改 /etc/apt/sources.list 的
<oO0^_^> yuning, :那一个个的改可麻烦大了
<yuning> oO0^_^, 用 sed 替换呀
<oO0^_^> 将就着用吧  过几天就出16.04了  重做系统算了
<oO0^_^> 恩？？？ sed 这个命令我一直不会    教教我呗？
<oO0^_^> 比如把163的换成你的那个
<oO0^_^> 谢谢  ^_^
<yuning> 如果确实是同步问题那么有时候换个时间再试试就好了
<yuning> sed -i 's/mirrors.163.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<oO0^_^> 最近总出这个问题  我估计不是同步的原因   这都持续一个多月了
<yuning> 难道是本机的 keyring 坏了?
<oO0^_^> 得换源了   而我的图形界面换源还总让系统出内部错误
<oO0^_^> 恩   看上去sed命令还是挺有规范的嘛  呵呵
<oO0^_^> 我换一下先
<oO0^_^> 貌似这个源就是系统默认的“中国服务器”吧？
<yuning> us 这个是美国服务器吧
<yuning> cn.archive.ubuntu.com 最近貌似是 aliyun?
<oO0^_^> 这个真不鸟了
<oO0^_^> 今天真是……  用个you-get下载flv视频   也频频出错
<yuning> 那是网络问题吧...
<happyaron> yuning: yep
<happyaron> 阿里云负担得起流量费用
<happyaron> 其他家那么大流量比较苦
<gebjgd> netsnail, 你需要Android x86
<yuning> happyaron, 嗯, 而且 aliyun 的速度也不错
<\u> netsnail: 欢迎使用 https://github.com/MaskRay/webqqircd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: GitHub - MaskRay/webqqircd: 用IRC客户端控制WebQQ(SmartQQ)，类似于wechatircd
<ishamo> 我对一个可执行文件建立了软链接放到/usr/bin下,不知道为啥无法启动了？
<ishamo> 以前都可以的。
<ishamo> 求解。
 * IsoaSFlus 晚上好
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox5.0不能用usb  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477337 我在ubuntu-mate下安装了vbox5.0，虚拟机为win10 ，已经安装了Extension Pack， 也执行了usermod -a -G vboxusers ***，但是只要在vbox的usb控制器里选择usb2.0， 则win10不能启动，如果选择usb1.0，win10正常运行，插入usb后，
<^k^>  ─> vbox的usb控制器里能检测出已插入usb，但是win10就是没丝毫反应，完全没检测到usb。 请问 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助: thinkpad x1 carbon 4th 2016 版 指纹驱动问题?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477339 在使用了ubuntu16.04 每日构建版本之后可以安装了。 但部分驱动无法使用， 比如指纹驱动， 网上到的教程都不能使用。 在比如键盘上的F9， F10， F11, 不能使用， 这到没什么
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 今天更新完dota2发现鼠标异常的大，大家有这情况嘛？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477342 今天更新完dota2发现鼠标异常的大，大家有这情况嘛？ zz: KOSKERS — 2016-04-16 7:42
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-16
<printk> hi.
<ubrl> printk:点点点.  08:59
<printk> zai ipad shang mei fa shuru zhongwen.
<alvin_rxg> printk: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *e)>pCB*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<printk> God!
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 快速录入工厂工人工作量解决方法{利用Libroffice、gvim}。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477343 问题： 工厂的产品会经常变化,而且产品名称很长，因此录入这些数据就很麻烦。 比如： 工人 产品 xx1 xx2 xx3 xx4 xx5 ······ 工人1 工人2 工人3 libre
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 快速录入工厂工人工作量解决方法{利用Libroffice、gvim}。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477343 问题： 工厂的产品会经常变化,而且产品名称很长，因此录入这些数据就很麻烦。 比如： 产品 工人 xx1 xx2 xx3 xx4 xx5 ······ 工人1 工人2 工人3 libre
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 快速录入工厂工人工作量解决方法{利用Libroffice、gvim}。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477343 问题： 工厂的产品会经常变化,而且产品名称很长，因此录入这些数据就很麻烦。 比如： 产品 工人 xx1 xx2 xx3 xx4 xx5 ······ 工人1 工人2 工人3 libre
<sdhwef> f
<sdhwef> time
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 快速录入工厂工人工作量解决方法{利用Libroffice、gvim}。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477343 问题： 工厂的产品会经常变化,而且产品名称很长，因此录入这些数据就很麻烦。 比如： Code:                    产品 工人     xx1  xx2 xx3 xx4 xx
<^k^>  ─> 5  ······ 工人1        工人2 工人3 libreoffice的cal宏的解决方法： 建立sheet1，sheet2，sh …
<sdhwef> .
<sdhwef> .
<sdhwef> hi
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  12:58
<sdhwef> test
<ubrl> sdhwef:点点点.  13:05
<sdhwef> wtf
<sdhwef> test again
 * IsoaSFlus 下午好
<FUCMLIF> 好
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 没有中文语言啊  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477345 Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 没有中文语言啊 用虚拟机装了没网，然后改不了语言。英文看的蛋疼啊 zz: 长度不够20个字符 — 2016-04-16 13:01
<smake> 下雨降温了。。。。
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 如何理解双核四线程CPU中的这个7.x的Load average？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477347 CPU长时间处于满负载后所查看到的load average情况如下（直接在内存中运行了一个的非网络应用，它需要大量的CPU资源，但运行中不涉及磁盘的IO，同时剩余的物理内存非常充
<^k^>  ─> 裕） load average: 7.53, 7.35, 7.22 所用操作系统：Xubuntu 14.04.4 LTS 64-bit CPU是双核心四线程的 Co …
<IsoaSFlus> 都没人
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • [YAFFS2文件系统问题]yaffs2文件系统中的文件大小错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477348 挂载yaffs2文件系统后 使用ls -lah 命令显示文件详细信息发现一个只有38字节的文件居然有150G。求解原因 zz: xukai_92 — 2016-04-16 16:02
<smake> 掙錢...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 25.25 : 有一天,一个老头没事,去散布,走着走着,看见一个男人在一口井旁边大喊:25 .25。 这个老头很好奇于是走了过去。看个究竟。 刚走到那口井,那个男人一脚把那个老头踢了下去。接着大喊:26.26。
<kimi_> ubuntu-cn好像很少人发言哦!其他频道又看不懂,英文基础太差可以学好编程不?
<smake> kimi_, 不能
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 请问，一台集成显卡的笔记本装ubuntu14.04后，风扇狂转，是什么原因  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477349 一台笔记本，联想的T420s，集成显卡。 拿到手后，装了14.04版本，现在问题是风扇特别吵，请问有什么办法能解决。 我想讲intel先看驱动更新到1.0.6，但
<^k^>  ─> 是现在下载不到了，请问有没有什么地方还能找到这个版本的驱动。 ~/Downloads$ sudo lshw -C …
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • IOS 相關工具整理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477351 Linux Mint 18 (Ubuntu xenial) / LMDE (Debian sid) ================= IOS 系統應用工具 ================= Apple iDevices 連接函式庫與工具 $ sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice-utils python-imobiledevice Apple iDevices USB 連接工具 $ sudo apt-
<^k^>  ─> get install libusbmuxd-tools usbmuxd Apple iDevices 檔案系統掛載工具 $ sudo apt-get install ifuse Apple plist …
<printk> 大家好.
<ubrl> printk:点点点.  20:52
<printk> ...
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装pyopenssl报错！求解决办法！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477352 运行sudo pip install pyopenssl，报错： error: command 'i686-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1 网上搜了一下，说运行sudo apt-get install python-dev即可解决。新立得里查看了一下，已经安装了python-dev。 也
<mycyber> 想学学cmake
<mycyber> 请推荐一本书
<yangdawei> hello
<ubrl> yangdawei:点点点.  21:59
<^k^> 新  新闻和通知 • Wine 1.9.8发布：更好支持DirectX10游戏/修复Mono引擎BUG  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477353 Wine开发者于今天宣布了第8个里程碑版本，朝2.0稳定版分支又迈进了一步。在最新的Wine 1.9.8版本带来了少量BUG修复，对即将到来的WineD3D命令流进行更深层次的改善，并带来
<^k^>  ─> 内奸Shader Model 5支持和WebServices阅读器支持。访问： Wine 1.9.8 [img]￼http://app.ruanfenquan.com/d/ …
<yangdawei> 请大家推荐一个irc客户端
<yangdawei> 我现在用的是irssi
<yangdawei> 刚才用的hexchat怎么也进入不了房间
<kimi_> 听说ubuntu 16.04 LTS要兼容windws软件
<kimi_> 要跨越平台了,不知道是不是?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • 在终端使用dist-upgrade命令更新后无法进入图形界面！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477354 如题，今天在终端使用sudo apt-get dist-upgrade命令之后重启发现无法进入gnome和默认Ubuntu图形界面了！但是命令界面还是可以正常进入的，gnome和默认图形界面总是输入密码闪一
<^k^>  ─> 会然后又回到密码输入界面，无限循环，但是试了一下可以进入xfce的界面，Ubuntu默认和 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-04-17
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • [已解决「在终端使用dist-upgrade命令更新后无法进入图形界面！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477354 如题，今天在终端使用sudo apt-get dist-upgrade命令之后重启发现无法进入gnome和默认Ubuntu图形界面了！但是命令界面还是可以正常进入的，gnome和默认图形界面总是输
<^k^>  ─> 入密码闪一会然后又回到密码输入界面，无限循环，但是试了一下可以进入xfce的界面，Ub …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 • [已解决]在终端使用dist-upgrade命令更新后无法进入图形界面！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477354 如题，今天在终端使用sudo apt-get dist-upgrade命令之后重启发现无法进入gnome和默认Ubuntu图形界面了！但是命令界面还是可以正常进入的，gnome和默认图形界面总是输入
<^k^>  ─> 密码闪一会然后又回到密码输入界面，无限循环，但是试了一下可以进入xfce的界面，Ubun …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么用不了支付宝？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477357 hosts文件： Code: # 支付宝    110.76.19.33   www.alipay.com     #浙江省 杭州市 阿里妈妈网络有限公司 110.76.20.33   www.alipay.com     #浙江省 杭州市 阿里妈妈网络有限公司 110.75.244.156 www.alipay.com      #浙
<^k^>  ─> 江省 杭州市 阿里巴巴(中国)网络技术有限公司蚂蚁金融服务集团BGP节点 110.75.244.46  auth …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu12.04 lts ，要下载银联哪个安全控件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477358 银联： https://static.95516.com/static/help/de ... e_mail_286 问题： 1.ubuntu12.04 lts ，要下载哪个安全控件，才合适？（图1） 2.下载安全控件：Linux系统32位浏览器。 解压有问题，为什么？（图
<^k^>  ─> 2，图3） zz: zfbnet — 2016-04-17 11:29
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 我的Ubuntu启动超级慢！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477359 装了一些软件后启动就很慢了，我导出了bootchart，有高手给分析以下！ zz: w_fly — 2016-04-17 13:17
<smake> 有钱人真是太多了
<smake> 窮人更多
<Kves> 新  桌面特效 • [求助]xfce4.10,有谁知道，在panel设置成透明后，获得焦点的区域变得不透明的解决办法。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477361 如题 zz: cao627 — 2016-04-17 16:14
<ubrl> ⇪ f: [求助]xfce4.10,有谁知道，在panel设置成透明后，获得焦点的区域变得不透明的解决办法。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<IsoaSFlus> chrome系统无法读取您的偏好设置 有谁碰到过这种情况吗
<vickycq> IsoaSFlus: 看看 ~/.config/google-chrome/* 权限 所有者
<IsoaSFlus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15889753/
<IsoaSFlus> vickycq,
<vickycq> Local State 为啥是 root 的
<vickycq> 我这没这个文件
<vickycq> -_-b
<IsoaSFlus> vickycq, chmod 755后就好了
<vickycq> IsoaSFlus: 原来如此
<vickycq> IsoaSFlus: 所有者也可改过来
<IsoaSFlus> vickycq, 一时想不起改所有者的命令了...
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/18364.html 想笑的点 : 咳！ 今天心情好,给大家讲个笑话。 开始可恐怖了, 中间可搞笑了, 结局可悲惨了。 想听吗?我讲了 从前,有个鬼,放了个屁,死了！
<vickycq> IsoaSFlus: chown -Rv midorikawa:midorikawa ~/.config/google-chrome
<IsoaSFlus> vickycq, tks
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • Debian的Wiki怎么了?墙内墙外都访问不了了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477363 Debian的Wiki怎么了?墙内墙外都访问不了了 检测结果: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/wiki.debian.org zz: 科学之子 — 2016-04-17 18:47
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Thunar右键open with里的选项要如何进行排序，并删除不需要的选项？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=477365 在Thunar文件管理器中鼠标右键一张图片，并选择open with时，里面有很多选项，如何把这里的选项手工排序，并删除一些不想要的项目？ zz: kashu — 2016-04-17
<^k^>  ─> 20:25
<qzx> hi
<ubrl> qzx:点点点.  21:25
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 夜半奇遇 :  约翰半夜才回到家里,口里喷着酒气。妻子问他为什么这么晚才回来,约翰告诉她在路上遇上了一个推销员。 "推销员?这时候谁会在街上卖东西呢?"妻子惊奇地问。 "真的。他手上拿着把匕首,还问我要钱还是要命?"   
<mycyber> 请问c/c++开发中主要手写makefile还是用cmake来生成
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-10
<lishoujun> 早
<Vie> 哈喽
<lishoujun> hi
<ubrl> lishoujun:点点点.  10:52
<jackness> 沦落到只有hi 哈喽的IRC
<ircuser3> hi
<ubrl> ircuser3:点点点.  11:21
<jackness> 那个自己有心理医生的牛人呢？
<passerk> kjh
<passerk_> 新手入门，各位多关照
<root____1> 哎，win10下的bash和ubuntu下的有啥不同么
<frankyxhl> c设在unity上也烧了不少钱了吧，最终……
<frankyxhl> C社
<OldK> 人不少啊
<passerk_> 聊天的少
<OldK> 安装XFCE之后速度提升明显
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<roylez> frankyxhl: 不挣钱一直留着赔？
<frankyxhl> 看不到希望，只有关了
<IsoaSFlus> 关啥?
<hmz365> 冒个泡。。。
<PasserK> 各位好
<root____1> 啥情况!
<root____1> 什么球？
<root____1> 说话？？
<frankyxhl> IsoaSFlus  额，没什么，只是闲聊。说canonical关unity...
 * harajuku 来招人了, 最近layoff发财的快来啊
<chihchun> ooops
<harajuku> chihchun: lol
<harajuku> chihchun: 你也在列?
<chihchun> harajuku: 有什么好工作介绍吗？
<harajuku> chihchun: 可惜我司台湾没有业务啊
<chihchun> harajuku: 台湾也没什么好工作可以做了阿
<harajuku> chihchun: 你干脆去ADG算了, 熟门熟路的
<chihchun> harajuku: 欸...
<harajuku> chihchun: 是吧? 到处飞到处玩 多好
<chihchun> harajuku: 到处飞容易生病阿！我前两年身体好差的
<Relaed> 晚上好
<Relaed> eixt
<syanddylf> -c
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-11
<lishoujun> 早
<jackness> 心理医生呢？
<Administrator> 你好有人吗？
<jackness> 你好 没有人
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 就知道你在
<MangHuoEr> harajuku: 你之前用 imap 的时候，那个两步认证咋弄的呢
<jackness> IsoaSFlus:心理医生上线了
<jackness> IsoaSFlus：居然上线了
<Ilcc> 各位大佬好
<as__> I use ubuntu14.04LTS, and when i hit the poweroff button at tty1-6, the system shutdown immediately?? is this a bug?
<as__> anybody met this problem?
<wkwing> why do you think this is a bug? it isn't normal?
<as__> it just happens on ubuntu14.04
<as__> ubuntu 12.04 and mint 18.1 do not have this problem...
<wkwing> if it is normal ,what happened?
<as__> on ubuntu12.04, hit the power button on tty1 and nothing happens
<as__> why there're different?
<wkwing> i think it is a bug,when hit poweroff button and nothing happened
<as__> maybe, but it should not shutdown immediately?? what if i hit the button by accidentally?
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-12
<jackness> IsoaSFlus,呦吼，心理医生来了
<jackness> 呦吼，心理医生来了，大家的福音啊
<fakenerd> jbd2占了大量的 io，怎么能把这个降下来？
<slidesub> asd
<slidesub> a
<Ilc_> 各位大佬晚上好
<wkwing> 大佬晚上好
<Ilc_> 我是小白
<Ilc_> 我都不会搜索频道
<Ilc_> 进了一堆英语群
<Ilc_> 刚刚我输了个#linux
<Ilc_> 结果进了英语群
<tracyone> so
<Ilc_> 我得用英语聊天
<Ilc_> 在那些群
<tracyone> so
<wkwing> 退出就是了
<Ilc_> 中文的群比较少
<abc_> 刚刚不小心进了银河系，发现有生物的星球比较少
<Ilc_> …
<Ilc_> 一個個去找
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-13
<Ilc> 沒人
<Liang> 是没人
<Ilc> 發錯消息能撤回麼
<Ilc> irc
<passerk> 中午好，各位
<Ilc> 有沒有比irssi更簡潔的聊天工具
<passerk> 简洁的貌似真没有了
<passerk> 这个纯粹就是个命令行界面了
<Ilc> 有人說那我得用telnet……
<Ilc> 手動改irc協議
<Ilc> ……
<passerk> ：）
<passerk> 我勒个去～TELNET
<passerk> 貌似在美剧《黑客军团》里好像有个界面更更简洁的
<passerk> 只是不知道名字
<passerk_> 中午好
<yunfan> Ilc: weechat?
<yunfan> telnet登录irc以前大学时候我干过
<yunfan> freenode等的时间太短 不够手工输入 但是efnet可以
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<kabaiese> join #archlinux-cn
<hv54_0> 中午好
<passerk> 下午了
<passerk> ：）
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好
<Ilc> 各位大佬下午好
<passerk> 看来玩IRC的真的是越来越少了
<passerk> 看来玩IRC的真的是越来越少了
<passerk> ld
<pity> 现在有个 slack，号称新一代的 irc
<pity> 功能很强大，把 irc 和 im 整合了
<Ilc> 中文群怎麼搜
<shaojiatong> 今天没人？
<Ilc> 沒幾個人
<IsoaSFlus> ...
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-14
<passerk> 各位大神，ubuntu的tor浏览器如何设置为中文？
<kinderste> can someone confirm www.youtube.com via https is now accessible within the celestial empire?
 * kinderste bugs iMadper
 * kinderste bugs happyaron
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你还不出去玩去！
 * kinderste bugs ooOO_OOoo
<iMadper> kinderste: 啥?
<ooOO_OOoo> kinderste: ？
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 还没拿到钱, 拿到了就去
<kinderste> iMadper: mind confirming www.youtube.com via https is now accessible from within the heavenly kingdom?
<iMadper> kinderste: heavenly kingdom????
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 好，有时间了过来找我玩
<iMadper> kinderste: of cause I'm able to visit youtube.
<iMadper> kinderste: what's the problem man?
<kinderste> iMadper: the heavenly kingdom from behind the great wall, to be specific
<kinderste> and https://www.google.com ...
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google
<iMadper> kinderste: I can visit google as well.
<kinderste> all of a sudden google and youtube appears to be accessible. the certificates passed chained verification and ocsp stapling.
<kinderste> iMadper: so the ban's now lifted?
<iMadper> kinderste: No. But we always have our method to visit the website we need.
<iMadper> and to be honest, I love gfw.
<kinderste> true enough.
<kinderste> however
<kinderste> I'm asking for a confirmation for untunneld access to google and youtube.
<iMadper> kinderste: I would say, sometimes it's a tradeoff between safe and free.
<kinderste> so, can you confirm whether www.youtube.com is now accessible via untunneled https?
<kinderste> *untunneled*
<iMadper> kinderste: of cause we are not able to visit it directly. Everyone knows it.
<iMadper> kinderste: For years.
<kinderste> and that the certificate is identical to that which is returned through tunneled access
<kinderste> then it is odd
<kinderste> ever since last night
<kinderste> maybe about 2300
<kinderste> UTC+8
<kinderste> untunneled access to youtube appears to be working
<iMadper> kinderste: It may depends on your ISP.
<PasserK> hi
<ubrl> PasserK:点点点.  09:33
<PasserK> ?
<iMadper> ...
<kinderste> iMadper: so no access right now?
<iMadper> kinderste: I double confirmed, no access now.
<iMadper> kinderste: Both google and youtube.
<kinderste> all right. this is definitely odd
<iMadper> kinderste: Does it matter?
<kinderste> usually, such would only occur during maintenance
<kinderste> and now it lasts almost 12 hours
<iMadper> kinderste: So maybe the met other troubles.
<iMadper> kinderste: server broken or something others .
<iMadper> kinderste: Which need a bit more time to be fixed.
<kinderste> I don't expect side channel mechanisms to fail easily
<iMadper> kinderste: yeah. But things happens. Just like gitlab?
<kinderste> after all, this is on the nation-state level, you don't break side channel stuffs without first saturating the link
<iMadper> lol
<kinderste> iMadper: and fsf endorsed gitlab while ditching bitbucket and github
<iMadper> kinderste: I have totally no idea about the topology of it. So I don't know.
<kinderste> unless they run the firewall on cheap hardware
<kinderste> last time it happened it was google introducing ecdsa
 * harajuku 17.04的swapfile support是怎么来的? mainline内核不支持这样hibernate啊, 17.04呢?
<harajuku> iMadper: BinLi chihchun harajuku HowIsItGoing MangHuoEr roylez_ ^^ 求解释
<HowIsItGoing> harajuku: 啥玩儿？不懂
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: 17.04上默认没有swap partition, 只有swapfile
<HowIsItGoing> 布吉岛
<HowIsItGoing> 17.04竟然还能正常发布，也是牛逼
<harajuku> =,=
 * harajuku 17.04的swapfile support是怎么来的? mainline内核不支持这样hibernate啊, 17.04呢?
<PasserK> ejy hi
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 17.04就发布了?
<syanddylf> exit
<Virtualwiz> exit
<Virtualwiz> i'm sorry
<harajuku> 默认安装的Ubuntu 17.04应该是不支持hibernate了...
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-15
<pity> 有人在用这个吗？ http://pre-commit.com/
<ubrl> pity: ⇪ pre-commit by Yelp
<tenzu> 。。。
<Ilc> ……
<Ilc> 中文群好冷
<Ilc> 我發現英文頻道的烏班圖群好像熱鬧很多
<Ilc> 不知道是什麼原因
<tenzu> Ilc: 你是谁？
<Ilc> 最近剛剛進這個頻道的
<tenzu> Ilc: 你好
<tenzu> afk
<Ilc> 你好
<Ilc> 我發現irc上熱鬧的群都是英語群
<Ilc> 如果我的母語是英語就好了
<Ilc> 烏班圖台灣群也一樣很冷清
<IsoaSFlus> 早上好
<abc_> 早上好
<tenzu> 人气好低。。。
<Ilc__> 人氣很低
<abc_> tenzu: 黄老师好久不见
<tenzu> abc_: 你是who?
<abc_> tenzu: zwindl
<tenzu> abc_: 似乎没什么印象。我忘性太好了
<abc_> tenzu: = =! 昨天刚在推特交流过
<tenzu> abc_: slack里那个zhuangya？
<abc_> tenzu: 不是，昨天在推特给你推荐 irc client 的人，咱们的交集似乎只有这个频道
<tenzu> abc_: 了解了
<abc_> tenzu: 这里还有 slack 频道咩？
<abc_> tenzu: 求邀请
<tenzu> abc_: 昨天p姐新建的，邮箱给我，我给你发邀请
<abc_> tenzu: /msg 给你了
<tenzu> abc_: 不过那里人挺少的
<abc_> tenzu: 正好体验一下 slack
<tenzu> abc_: 已发
<abc_> tenzu: thx
<tenzu> abc_: no problem
<tenzu> 😯，连op都不是了。。。
<abc_> zwindl\m: test
<zwindl\m> abc_: test ok
<Ilc__> 圍觀
<IsoaSFlus> 中午好
<Ilc__> 大佬
<IsoaSFlus> 装了ubuntu gnome 17.04
<IsoaSFlus> gnome疯狂crash
<IsoaSFlus> 好像是网易云音乐造成的
<Ilc___> 我用的網易雲音樂是終端上的
<Ilc___> 為什麼我看到有的頻道很多的人名字都用中括號括起來
<IsoaSFlus> 好像不是网易云的锅，是一个gnome拓展的锅
<IsoaSFlus> 呸。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 刚说完就炸了
<IsoaSFlus> 3.24看来还不太友好
<Ilc___> 有沒有比irssi更簡潔的聊天工具
<IsoaSFlus> irccloud
<Ilc___> 手機上最簡潔的irc客戶端是什麼
<TeaNT__> Ilc___, 我用的irccloud 感觉还不错
<Ilc___> 那得註冊吧
<IsoaSFlus> Ilc___: 是的
<Ilc___> 註冊不上去
<TeaNT__> 是的。。不像电脑上直接输昵称就可以了
<IsoaSFlus> Ilc___: 那就没办法喽
<TeaNT__> 需要科学上网
<Ilc___> 翻墻了也註冊不上
<IsoaSFlus> 并不需要
<Ilc___> 我還是考慮越獄
<TeaNT__> 我注册的时候要，注册完就不要了
<Ilc___> 然後下載本地terminal
<Ilc___> 在手機上編譯irssi看看了
<Ilc___> 我覺得我現在這個客戶端都太花哨
<Ilc___> http://i.imgur.com/ErlfnFr.jpg
<Ilc___> 我連這個都覺得花了
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 这还花哨
<Ilc___> 能不能更簡單一點
<IsoaSFlus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/psOeqBiw/
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<IsoaSFlus> 我觉得这个很好用了
<Ilc___> 好花
<IsoaSFlus> 这还花。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我没见过比这个更简洁明了的了
<TeaNT__> IsoaSFlus, 这个感觉还可以，这个是哪个客户端？
<IsoaSFlus> TeaNT__: 就是irccloud啊
<TeaNT__> 网页么？
<IsoaSFlus> TeaNT__: 嗯
<IsoaSFlus> 不过我用一个叫franz的东西，集成了很多网页版的im
<IsoaSFlus> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/j6PrzEBK/
<ubrl> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ image/png
<Ilc___> 我說手機端
<Ilc___> 不是電腦端
<IsoaSFlus> 手机端压低啊
<IsoaSFlus> 手机端也有啊
<Ilc___> 電腦端我都用這還
<Ilc___> http://i.imgur.com/Cs6oUHa.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> 自己上play商店搜索irccloud呗
<Ilc___> 能不能用ssh連irc
<IsoaSFlus> Ilc___: 可以
<Ilc___> 我不知道ip地址
<Ilc___> 怎麼連
<IsoaSFlus> Ilc___: ä¹°vps
<Ilc___> 我連這個都覺得花
<IsoaSFlus> Ilc___: 那就不要用irc啊。。。
<Ilc___> 沒有更簡單的了
<IsoaSFlus> Ilc___: 简单就用图形化的工具啊。。。
<Ilc___> 我說的是界面更簡單的
<IsoaSFlus> Ilc___: 买个vps，装上你的环境，手机上装个terminal，用ssh连上vps，完毕
<IsoaSFlus> 哪有这么多事情啊。。。
<Guest76172> 无法改名字了
<Leon333> ok了
#ubuntu-cn 2017-04-16
<zhmh> 发了wifi后
<zhmh> 关了热点却不能用电脑链接wifi怎么办？
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-09
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • WinXP下用Ubuntu启动盘安装Ubuntu后，grub有WinXP启动项，但点击无反应？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487128 求助，在XP上安装了Ubuntu，都在同一个机械硬盘上，XP是NTFS格式，Ubuntu正常分区，Ubuntu启动后，显示grub引导，然后也有Winxp启动项，但是点击启动项后，
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 别在屎上踩来踩去 : 车站等公车的时候,有一PLMM一直盯着我微笑,我以为自己帅+伟岸原地踱了几圈,于是MM也笑得愈发妩媚…… 结果一边的大妈说:小青年,别在屎上踩来踩去的好吗?
<MangHuoEr> 啥
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m7uIKNmTAABFHOm9wkIAALq5QKfAGkAAEU0005.jpg 滴眼药水
<ircoppo> quit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • coundnt connect to display已經放棄核心已轉儲  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487130 打開anaconda的時候，出現下面的提示： “coundnt connect to display已經放棄核心已轉儲” 有大佬能解答嗎？ 小弟感激不盡！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 benfenyu — 2018-04-09
<^k^>  ─> 18:12
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 神奇！桌面项目显示权限！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487131 今天把一个文件放到桌面，意外发现在文件名下方竟然显示权限信息！ 经试验，不论是在桌面新建，还是移动复制到桌面，不论是文件，还是文件夹，都会这样。 有图有真相
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu14.04开启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487132 各位大神，输入用户名和密码后提示usr/bin/env not found 这个怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 t@b — 2018-04-09 19:58
<^k^> 新  内核及嵌入式开发 • 求解ubuntu 10 装 insight6.8.1问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487133 ubuntu 10 装 insight6.8.1，命令行出现以下错误，请教原因谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 lee_amicro — 2018-04-09 20:17
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 请他滚蛋 : 一个男子申请当监狱看守,监狱长问他:"这些家伙的确难对付,你知道怎样对付他们吗?" "没问题,"申请人回答,"他们要是不老实,就滚他妈的蛋！"
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-10
<deepinlinux> +OK Ie81m.56TnN1lPGC.04qifc1vsFyA/.Z3rp1
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 联想7206W提示打印已完成但是打印机没动静  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487134 操作系统: ubuntu16.04 xfce - 4.13内核 驱动: 用的是联想的官方驱动, 有linux-x386的支持 问题: 打印机也能找到, 也能安装, 也提示发送到打印队列, 也提示打印成功, 但, 打印机就是没动
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • mysql 数据库链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487135 ubuntu 17.10 mysql 5.7.21 修改 /etc/mysql/mysql.conf.d/mysqld.cnf port=3316 链接数据库：show variables like '%port%'; 显示修改正确 问题：使用 mysql --port=任意数字 都可以顺利登录到 mysql 中 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 maquansheng — 2018-04-10 15:32
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助关于安装oce时遇到的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487136 使用make命令时遇到了xlocale。h找不到的问题，不知道这里有人会解决吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 纵有疾风起 — 2018-04-10 16:20
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0A/00/08/Cg-4V1I2qdeILnaDAACWZyVE53sAALrFgGzLDMAAJZ_934.jpg 不但拉风还非主流
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/1064.html 不能糟蹋 : 一个农家妇女,丈夫接她到城里来祝她孩子得病,吃了药,病治好了,药还剩下一些,她悄悄地把药吃光,很快自己病倒了。丈夫发现她吃了孩子剩下的药,埋怨她,她说:"不能糟踏东西呀！ "     
<saimazoon> dajia hao
<rabbitear_sdf> ibus
<saimazoon> mei you
<rabbitear_sdf> 'ibus' is good
<saimazoon> wo zai yong emacs, danshi hai mei anzhuang haode shurufa
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • vnc无法同步显示  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487137 新人发帖，求大神相助！！！ vncviewer：win10 realvnc vncserver：ubuntu14.04 为什么在vncviewer上的画面不是server上的实时画面呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 季秀dd — 2018-04-10 20:16
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-11
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我肯定我拉裤子了 :     幼儿园老师问她的学生: " 谁能用 肯定 一词造句?"第一个小女孩说: " 天空肯定是蓝色的。"老师说: " 可是天空有时是灰色或橘黄色的呀！ "第二个小男孩说:" 树肯定是绿色的。"老师说: " 可到了秋天,树会变成褐色呀。"这时,后排的
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 连接无线网络疑难故障！急救！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487139 因界面精美 使用 elementaryOS 使用一切正常，可以无线连接网络。 今晚，Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 操作系统安装完毕后，右上角无线 wifi网络，能够搜索到我的 tp-link路由发送的
<^k^>  ─> 无线信号。 配置无线网络 OK 后，WIFI网络无法连接，错误提示“连接已断开，你现在处于 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 课堂问答 : "孩子们,谁知道骆驼不同于其他动物的特点?"一片沉默。老师略作沉思,进一步解释说:"也就是说,骆驼有什么东西是其他动物所没有的呢?" 学生答:"有,是小骆驼。"
<^k^> 新  华中校区 • 武汉理工大学  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487141 报个到 统计信息: 发表于 由 yujieren — 2018-04-11 14:39
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • repoline的问题：insmod一个简单ko，出现错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487142 Ubuntu 16.04.2 （64位）内核4.4.0-116-generic 制作一个最简单的hello.ko，执行insmod hello.ko时出错，日志显示错误是： version magic '4.4.0-116-generic SMP mod_unload modversions' should be '4.4.0-116-generic SM
<^k^>  ─> P mod_unload modversions retpoline' Ubuntu说retpoline是为了解决安全问题引入的编译选项，貌似需要 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • ubuntu16.04 试图打开界面出现libGL错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487143 为了让Ubuntu上的围棋程序拥有图形接口，我试图通过下面这个命令安装sabaki(一款围棋UI) Quote: ./sabaki-v0.33.4-linux-x64.AppImage 报错如下： Quote: libGL error: unable to load driver: swrast_dri.so Quote:
<^k^>  ─> libGL error: failed to load driver: swrast 同样的报错曾出现在我使用firefox命令打开浏览器，以及 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.10 Artful Aardvark • 做一个linux实验时出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487144 实验的示例是 陈莉君的 linux操作系统原理与应用里面4.6节的内存管理实例。 我用我的ubuntu16.04进行实验，查不到解决的资料，不知道是内核问题还是什么的，小白一枚。。求助Orz 实
<^k^>  ─> 验代码写进去之后还是出现了下面的错误 3.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 giligulu — 2018-04-11 16: …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 太可恶了,怎么能叫尹志平呢！ : 尹姓朋友:"帮我孩子想个名字吧。先说好,不许拿别人孩子开玩笑。我同事个个嚷着叫他尹志平,我很不爽。" 我:"太过分了,用尹志平那种乘人之危的家伙当名字根本是侮辱,这已经超出玩笑的范畴了。应该祝愿孩子成为正人君子而不是卑鄙小人
<^k^>  ─> 吧！" "说、说得好呀！" "所以你的孩子就叫尹君子吧。" "滚……"
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 请问Poseidon linux怎么安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487145 虚拟机没问题，真机的话，U盘启动,每次都卡在选择安装后的界面里 统计信息: 发表于 由 shanglinqing1011 — 2018-04-11 19:00
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu安装  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487146 从官网下载的文件是一个压缩文件 为什么解压后没有ISO文件呀 超级纯小白一个 求告知 统计信息: 发表于 由 yitiantiandeshuo — 2018-04-11 22:11
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-12
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装bumblebee以后，键盘无法输入了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487147 大家好， 我是kde，因为耗电比较大，安装bumblebee以后，重启进入登录界面，但是键盘无法输入了，蓝牙键盘能连接上，但是无论是自带键盘和蓝牙键盘都无法输入了，鼠标好像也动不了
<^k^>  ─> ，请问该怎么解决呀？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sssste — 2018-04-12 10:26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 是不伤手的立白洗衣粉 : 见杨过只剩独臂,小龙女悲痛欲绝。 攥住一个小瓶喃喃自语:"若我早些把它交予你,悲剧或许就不会发生……" 杨过奇道:"姑姑,瓶中是何神药?九花玉露丸?黑玉续断膏?" "是……是不伤手的立白洗衣粉……"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 说谎的最高境界 : 昨晚公司吃年夜饭,我不想去,于是谎称肚子痛。 于是在老大强烈的邀请下,我皱着眉捂着肚子,那表情要多痛苦就有多痛苦,估计他们看我比较痛苦,所以我离开公司无比顺利,然后我直到回家依然捂着肚子皱着眉……
<xuyuji> quit
<xuyuji> quit
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 登录界面分辨率低  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487149 台式机，显示器用的是vga接口，标准分辨率为1920x1080，安装的是18.04。进入桌面后分辨率正常，待机锁屏的界面也很清晰，只有登录和登出时是大字体、大图标和大鼠标，看起来模糊。plymouth依靠kms和drm，
<^k^>  ─> 理论上支持启动进程表现层的高分辨率。跑了xrandr命令，修改过grub设置，不起作用，究 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<xtpeeps> test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  16:34
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/0B/0F/Cg-4WFJWGcCIIxBpAACrOO-sfksAAMY2gCSTT0AAKtQ092.jpg 转:前段时间我跟我弟吵了一架,并仗着优势打了他一顿。最近他天天看《名侦探柯南》,已经看到四百多集了,看我的眼神也越来越不对。想问一下,我现在学忍术还来得及吗
<^k^>  ─> ?
<toxync11> [envoy@tox] 。。。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 家 : 丈夫:如果不是我大把大把地挣钱,哪还有这个家啊！妻子:你说的没错,如果没有钱,我不会进这个家。 
<jasper_> ls
<jasper_> ..
<jasper_> hello?
 * jasper_ 
<JiuYin> .
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-13
<PwndaOne> test
<ubrl> PwndaOne:点点点.  08:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 牧师的总部 : 空中小姐在飞机上递了一杯酒给牧师 「现在离地面多高?」牧师问 「二万英尺」 「我看我还是不喝的好..因为这儿离我们总部太近了」
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • Ubuntu 18.04 LTS具体发布时间是多少？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487151 Ubuntu 18.04 LTS具体发布时间是多少？16.04可以直接升级吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 no zuo no die — 2018-04-13 14:12
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu12.04 没有声音  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487152 ubuntu 12.04 用HP 的 288 G2 装完之后没有声音 声卡是 ALC221 哪位大侠给看看 真的很急啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 renlei1980 — 2018-04-13 14:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2myuIO5p2AADVSHGOiyQAALrDAAh-MAAANVg295.jpg 大哥,你是火箭啊?
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 电脑温度高怎么解决阿！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487156 系统.png驱动.png什么软件都没开时温度.pngchorme看视频时温度.png电脑开机后，什么软件都不开，运行一段时间后温度有50度+， 用CHROME看优酷视频一会后，温度就90度左右了，其它什么都没开，
<^k^>  ─> 是不是驱动有问题。 系统是18.04. 统计信息: 发表于 由 lshqjzhy — 2018-04-13 18:32
<^k^> 新  Mint • 有一個大尺寸未識別的文件夾，它不能被刪除或打開  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487157 m@m ~ $ ls ダウンロード fstab PlayOnLinux's virtual drives 2chproxy.pl gPSU-g5wwU Public 8xs1y4 B L jd Release.key aaa jre1.8.0_121 Release.key.1 apt-1.0.10.2 language.txt temp backup Templates bin texput.log Desktop Music v2c
<^k^>  ─> Documents My Kindle Content Videos Downloads myMaintaining VirtualBox VMs dump.txt myprogram vmware dwhelper OlivineE …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 今日更新后，系统引导崩溃了。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487162 今日更新后，系统引导崩溃了。 提示 Try(hd0.5):NTFS5就进不去了，怎么回事？要重新装GRUB2？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 SuMic — 2018-04-13 22:28
<rabbitear_sdf> https://twitter.com/rabbitear/status/984797255025618944
<ubrl> rabbitear_sdf: ⇪ rabbitear on Twitter: "@realDonaldTrump let your vocab be better, all these women, don't give a shit and a fuck, talk your gut"
<iMadper> ... ...
<rabbitear_sdf> ......................
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-14
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 中兴MF832S 4G网卡不能正常工作  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487163 系统版本 Code: art1st@art1st-ThinkPad-Edge-E440:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l 系统似乎能够识别这款设备？ Code: art1st@art1st-ThinkPad-Edge-E440:~$ lsusb Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 roo
<^k^>  ─> t hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:b728 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Bus 001 Device 002: ID 17ef:6050 Lenovo Bus 001 De …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/10842.html 只求耳顺 : 在法国,国家研究院院士是崇高的地位。不少朋友都劝哲学家马伯利竞争院士。马伯利说:＂我不干这种事,我当上了,有人就会说:他怎么当上了。我如果不当,很多人会说:他怎么没当上?还是后一种议论好呀。＂
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 逆行 : 丈夫驾车出门妻子在家听广播,听到一则报道,妻子连忙拿起电话。 妻子:老公啊,我刚听广播上说,高速公路上有一辆车在逆行,你千万要小心埃 老公:哪是一辆啊,我看有好几百辆车都在逆行。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • ubuntu16.04升级到18.04， wine程序都不正常了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487164 如题，请大家慎重升级 统计信息: 发表于 由 linger.wang — 2018-04-14 13:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 火炉也怕我老婆 : 一天男人生炉子,吹了半天也没把火吹着,反而弄了一头灰。男人便拿老婆的长裙顶在头上,一吹炉子着了,男人感叹的说:"哎！连炉子都怕我老婆。" 
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 完了！16.04升级到17.10进入登录窗口死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487166 大神帮下忙，咋解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 no zuo no die — 2018-04-14 22:18
<dzll[m]> ^k^: 如果是我的话，就Ctrl+Alt+F2，然后登录进去看看log里面有什么可疑的……
#ubuntu-cn 2018-04-15
<yh> @^k^ hehe
<yh> ^k^ : aaa
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我腰疼 : 果果的外公上了年纪,身体有点不好,老是说腰疼。 有一天早晨果果醒来后还不想起床,外公对果果说:"果果,快起床吧,外公带你去公园玩儿！ " 果果说:"我不起床,我腰疼！ "
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/06/08/Cg-4WlJWHn-IZdOxAAA6sH4uHWoAAMZEwI9z70AADrI726.jpg Lady GaGa越来越雷了,还是以前好看
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助笔记本安装Ubuntu16.04之后的驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487167 我的比较是ThinkPad T470p 最近安装Ubuntu16.04.4之后驱动有些没有安装： 我算是一个linux菜鸟，不知道有什么更好的方法可以查询驱动问题，我知道的只有 Code: lspci -vvv 如果有还请大
<^k^>  ─> 家告知.. 下面是我的驱动信息： Code: wzhz@ThinkPad-T470p:~$ lspci -vvv 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corpor …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助笔记本安装Ubuntu16.04之后的驱动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487168 我的比较是ThinkPad T470p 最近安装Ubuntu16.04.4之后驱动有些没有安装： 我算是一个linux菜鸟，不知道有什么更好的方法可以查询驱动问题，我知道的只有 Code: lspci -vvv 如果有还请大家
<^k^>  ─> 告知.. 下面是我的驱动信息： Code: wzhz@ThinkPad-T470p:~$ lspci -vvv 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporatio …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu16.04 LTS 线缆被拔出，没办法连接有  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487169 darkmir@darkmir-Z800:~$ uname -a Linux darkmir-Z800 4.13.0-37-generic #42~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 7 16:03:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux darkmir@darkmir-Z800:~$ cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS \n \l darkm
<^k^>  ─> ir@darkmir-Z800:~$ lspci -knn | grep -iA2 net 01:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 设置 里面点打印机或者语言时 闪退  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487178 如题 也没有截屏 系统是18.04 昨天还好好的 今天更新后发现的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 帅de没人要 — 2018-04-15 16:28
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/13441.html 为什么 : 孩子:"爸爸,这冒烟的是什么?"爸爸:"记住,冒烟的是烟囱。"孩子:"噢,知道啦,爸爸,那你的鼻子为什么不叫烟囱呢?"爸爸:"……" 
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.04 LTS • 18.04可以修改gnome桌面的快捷键么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=487179 想给win键重新定义成别的 统计信息: 发表于 由 ww2000e — 2018-04-15 22:02
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-08
<violetzijing> shinjuku, qiao BinLi shengyao 大佬们早
<iMadper> violetzijing: 早, 大佬
 * iMadper 周末过得好快啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 大佬早啊
<violetzijing> 又要搬砖了
<violetzijing> 一年已经过去这么多了
<violetzijing> 我还是继续在写垃圾代码
<violetzijing> sigh。。。
<iMadper> violetzijing: 谁又不是写垃圾代码呢
<iMadper> violetzijing: 感觉这个频道里, 日子过的最滋润的就是 qiao 了
<iMadper> 一个月wfh 22天
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 早啊大佬
 * shinjuku 我是垫底的996 icu员工
<iMadper> cherrot: 可以自杀啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 天台见啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 正排队呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 快轮到我了
<cherrot> iMadper: 等轮到你下面都有肉垫了
<iMadper> cherrot: 对哦
<cherrot> 分享个我最近听到的最励志的故事。朋友的前同事，在一家工资给够活又不多的地方，本身自己属于那种在里面混日子还过的下去，但出来很难要价的那种，所以就在公司学英语，两年后跳去了日本的一家美企，走上了人赢的道路
<cherrot> iMadper: 听到这个故事后我特别想插队
<iMadper> cherrot: 去啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 那边好多不错的岗位
<iMadper> cherrot: 考虑吗? indeed
<iMadper> 你们这些喜欢出国/移民的都可以考虑啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 考虑，我觉得日本的外企真的是赞
<iMadper> cherrot: 是的
<cherrot> iMadper: 啥叫我们这些
<iMadper> cherrot: 你结婚没?
<iMadper> cherrot: 有对象了?
<cherrot> iMadper: hmmmm 好问题
<cherrot> iMadper: 大概这周末吧。。
<iMadper> cherrot: 这周末结婚啊?
<cherrot> iMadper: 嗯啊
<iMadper> cherrot: yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<iMadper> cherrot: 你都!!!
<iMadper> contrun[m]: ^^ 你也学着点儿啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 要买房啊，掏空钱包啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 斩老板去年就买了
<contrun[m]> iMadper   学啥  人生赢家太多了  我能学会
<cherrot> iMadper: 斩老板买的哪啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 矩阵三期
<iMadper> contrun[m]: sigh
<iMadper> cherrot: 你丫到底是要移民还是要买房???
<iMadper> cherrot: 摇摆不定啊你
<iMadper> cherrot: 移民就赶紧移, 听我的, 面indeed
<iMadper> cherrot: 买房就... 观望一下吧...
<cherrot> iMadper: indeed是家公司啊
<iMadper> cherrot: . 你查了就知道是好地方了
<cherrot> iMadper: 我以为你是强调语气
<iMadper> cherrot: 你会回来感谢我的
<cherrot> iMadper: 要移民也是年底的事儿
<iMadper> cherrot: 面试也要俩月呢
<iMadper> cherrot: 你等option呢?
<iMadper> cherrot: 不对哦, 你们这种元老是equity
<cherrot> iMadper: 所以是日本的linkedin？
<iMadper> cherrot: 不能这么说 毕竟是美国企业
<cherrot> iMadper: 有option我都感激的给老板舔皮鞋了，哪配euity
<iMadper> cherrot: https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Systems-Engineer-Site-Reliability-Engineering-SRE/6408   这种多简单
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Systems Engineer, Site Reliability Engineering (SRE) / サイト信頼性エンジニア - External Careers
 * iMadper 羡慕有独角兽公司option的兔兔
<iMadper> cherrot: 班加罗尔考虑吗?
<iMadper> cherrot: 曼谷考虑吗?
<iMadper> cherrot: 都有很多公司啊
<cherrot> iMadper: 我不是sre的料啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 岗位很多啊
<iMadper> cherrot: 自己慢慢找咯
<iMadper> shinjuku: 曼谷你能接受的话
<shinjuku> iMadper: 赞 保持关注
<shinjuku> iMadper: 曼谷就算了
<iMadper> shinjuku: 是啊, 你周末就结婚了
<iMadper> shinjuku: 要是没结婚没对象, 去曼谷住两年很爽的
 * iMadper 什么时候傻逼美国人才能不用磅做单位啊
<contrun[m]> iMadper: 好 准备去曼谷了 就差一个曼谷公司了
<iMadper> contrun[m]: 你不是已经失败了?
<iMadper> contrun[m]: agoda
<contrun[m]> iMadper: 还差一个也是差
<iMadper> .
<iMadper> contrun[m]: fishpool?
<contrun[m]> iMadper: 这个也已经差过了
<iMadper> contrun[m]: Nana?
<contrun[m]> iMadper: 啥？ https://duckduckgo.com/?q=nana+bangkok&atb=v109-5_f&ia=web
<ubrl> contrun[m]: ⇪ nana bangkok at DuckDuckGo
<shinjuku> iMadper: 怎么听着这么像做人妖表演的...
<iMadper> shinjuku: 主要是正常性别的异性吧
<iMadper> shinjuku: 人妖也有
<iMadper> shinjuku: 看起来你只关注人妖 啊
<iMadper> shinjuku: 租个老婆也是没问题的
<shinjuku> iMadper: 没去过 不懂啊 还得靠大佬介绍
<iMadper> shinjuku: 你都要结婚了
<iMadper> shinjuku: 就不要想这些了
<iMadper> shinjuku: 踏踏实实的生俩兔宝宝
<shinjuku> iMadper: 凭啥结婚就不能想了
<shinjuku> iMadper: 你这是婚姻歧视
<iMadper> shinjuku: ... ...
<iMadper> 已截图
 * shinjuku 得亏换了nick
<iMadper> 周末把聊天记录打印成大横幅放到你们婚礼现场咯
<iMadper> 换nick的过程有截图的
<shinjuku> 华芯通在贵阳啊
<iMadper> shinjuku: 马上就从这个世界上消失了啊
<iMadper> shinjuku: 还在乎在哪里吗?
<iMadper> shinjuku: 开发主要在北京上海
<shinjuku> iMadper: 要倒闭啦?
<iMadper> shinjuku: 错了, 开发主要在美国高通
<iMadper> shinjuku: 毕竟是高仿高通cpu嘛, 仿都说不上, 买了设计图
<shinjuku> 23333
<iMadper> shinjuku: pm
<qiao> iMadper: contrun[m] violetzijing 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> qiao: 早啊 人赢
<iMadper> qiao: 早啊 人赢
<contrun[m]> certbot 的 renew 要不要换证书？
<contrun[m]> 好像要
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-04-08-04-54-12.png (49KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/amkDeGPzFGrUQgJgNAuQXvYY >
<violetzijing> iMadper, 你把我卖国外去吧
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 恭喜结婚啊！！！
<violetzijing> 现在的困境就是
<violetzijing> 哎
<violetzijing> 轮子出不去的节奏
<violetzijing> 自己出去又嫌这嫌那的
<violetzijing> 妈妈的
<violetzijing> 日常讨厌自己
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 50%时间工作，50%时间潜伏
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 你说的出去是换家还是移民
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 移民
<iMadper> 为毛你们都想移民啊?
<shinjuku> violetzijing: iMadper 国外的屎香啊
<iMadper> ... ...
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 我轮要 transfer 去美国要待 3 年以及老板放人，3 年好办，老板却是绝对不放人
<violetzijing> iMadper, 国外的屎香啊
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 你咋吃定老板不放人？
<shinjuku> 活干不完？
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 是的，老板不放人，有前面的例子
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 有个人都因为对方要人我们这边不给人去美国读了个 MBA，opt 去了美国总部干活
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 老板的逻辑是：我辛辛苦苦培养出来的人，为啥要拱手让给别的老板？不给！
<iMadper> 是的
<iMadper> 当年我想transfer, joey也没同意啊
<iMadper> 然而依然是我金光闪闪的老板
<violetzijing> iMadper, 你当年也能 transfer？ C 社还有这福利？
<iMadper> violetzijing: transfer到别的组
<iMadper> violetzijing: 不是到别的国家
<violetzijing> 感觉去外企混了一圈，我咋还是个垃圾啊
<violetzijing> 叹息
<iMadper> violetzijing: 就是因为去外企混了一圈, 才成为垃圾的
<violetzijing> 我他妈还看到别人说我轮是超好 transfer 的公司，屁咧
<iMadper> violetzijing: 如果你没去过rh,suse,canonical, 直接去了阿里云
<iMadper> violetzijing: 现在可能是个middleware开发, 去哪儿都有人抢着要了
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 有没有超级好的组？
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我就砸在了去 rh 上
<iMadper> violetzijing: cc qiao
<violetzijing> 以及我家大柱
<iMadper> violetzijing: 这个频道里以前超多rh的人
<violetzijing> 也是砸在了去 rh 上
<iMadper> violetzijing: 大家都同感
<violetzijing> iMadper, 不吹不黑啊
<violetzijing> iMadper, 好好找个开发的工作不好么。。
<violetzijing> iMadper, 我当年是咋想的，居然觉得 rh 是大公司，当个 QE 也好
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我虽然经历跟你类似, 但是我觉得这主要怪我自己
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 啥超级好的组？
<iMadper> violetzijing: 我年轻的时候觉得做网站, 增删改查有啥好的
<iMadper> violetzijing: 那会儿我觉得做web是最low的活儿
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 那怎么知道。。
<iMadper> violetzijing: 所以宁愿去做内盒测试
<violetzijing> 日常垃圾啊。。。
<violetzijing> 难过
<qiao> violetzijing: iMadper 怎么说
<qiao> violetzijing: 谁把我从垃圾中解救出去！！！
<violetzijing> qiao, 我司招 C++ 开发
<violetzijing> 好歹也是个开发。。。
<violetzijing> 不过大佬肯定看不上我们垃圾公司
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 你司go都还没搞明白，咋又搞c++了？
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 不同组的工作内容不一样，我司还有 PHP 开发组呢
<qiao> violetzijing: 让我去写个shell啥的可以，c++就算了，学不动
<violetzijing> qiao, 我司的 shell 太垃圾了，他们都不会写
<qiao> shinjuku: 大佬换马甲了？！
<qiao> shinjuku: 听说你结婚了？！
<violetzijing> 比如他们 cp 一个文件夹，如何判断成功了呢？ls 一下而不是看返回值
<shinjuku> qiao: 临时换个。。
<shinjuku> qiao: 我怎么回忆都想不起你来了。。
<violetzijing> 比如我们管 CI/CD 的大姐问我什么是 nohup
 * shinjuku 恐婚。。
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 任人摆布搞定结婚仪式就行了
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 其余时候还是日常
<qiao> shinjuku: 我是个小罗罗，多在大佬前漏几次脸就好了 ：）
 * violetzijing 办了婚礼还没领证，活得很滋润
<shinjuku> qiao: 大佬别这样，垫底的位置本来就不多，就别和我抢了
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 啊你没领证啊 牛逼
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 是啊，反正只是堵住家长们的嘴别烦我
<qiao> violetzijing: 你们CI/CD的需要个写 shell 的
<qiao> violetzijing: 牛逼
<violetzijing> qiao, 说真的，来吗？
<shinjuku> violetzijing: 婚礼都办了领个证岂不是简单的很  你这是真会玩儿。。
<iMadper> <violetzijing> qiao, 说真的，来吗？   <--- 这句很像约架啊
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 那当然，婚礼是最麻烦的，闭着眼睛搞吧
<qiao> violetzijing: 你们老板让在家办公不？
<violetzijing> shinjuku, 眼睛一闭，最后跑回北京啥事都没
<violetzijing> qiao, 如果有事可以 wtf
<iMadper> 请不要黑caiqian   cc violetzijing
<qiao> iMadper: 是啊 （逃
<violetzijing> caiqian 这个名字好熟悉啊
<qiao> iMadper: 怎么提到 cai 老板了
<iMadper> 把wfh说成wtf不是蔡老板?
<violetzijing> 这都是小事好吗
<iMadper> qiao: 你怎么会不知道这个...
<violetzijing> 我们这里还有
<shinjuku> violetzijing: violetzijing wtf哈哈哈哈哈
<violetzijing> I have a bad code and need to have a rest
<violetzijing> Happy sprint festival
<qiao> iMadper: 哎呀哎呀。。。年龄大了。
<shinjuku> 233333333
<violetzijing> I got a bad code last night and feel painful in my lungs with fever now. So I have to take one day sick leave to take some medicine and have a rest.
<violetzijing> 现场摘抄
<violetzijing> I will have a trip with family from Feb 9 to Feb 14, and be back to the office after the Sprint Festival
 * violetzijing 想跳槽
 * imadper 难受啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 俺也一样
<imadper> vio
<violetzijing> 想升职加薪跳出屎坑
<imadper> violetzijing: 想跳出整个人生的屎坑
<imadper> violetzijing: 每天都在挣扎啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 人生是不指望了
<violetzijing> 好烦啊
<violetzijing> 怎么能得到 promote
<imadper> violetzijing: 只想加薪...
<evanmeek> ls
<evanmeek> 大家好啊
<ubrl> evanmeek:点点点.  06:50
<evanmeek> ...
<evanmeek> 我有一批相同后缀为A的文件，我需要批量修改它们的后缀为B,网上看了个教程通过rename来实现，但总是有一些问题，有没有大佬有其他的解决方法？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-09
<mk3548208> 你得先表达下问题@evanmeek
<violetzijing> imadper, qiao shinjuku 早啊大佬们
<imadper> violetzijing: 大佬早.
<imadper> qiao: shinjuku: 大佬们早
<violetzijing> 昨天看到 Google 的 HR 勾搭我的信息
<violetzijing> 真给我脸
<violetzijing> 但是我又过不了面试
<qiao> violetzijing: imadper shinjuku 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> qiao:  大佬早啊   昨天开玩笑的呀
<qiao> contrun[m]: 啥) 年纪大了不纪事了 ;-)
<imadper> 啥?
<contrun[m]> qiao: 说你是人生赢家 😃
<contrun[m]> qiao: 不过你确实是人生赢家啊  天天远程 又这么早下班  感觉爽死了
<imadper> qiao: 不过你确实是人生赢家啊  天天远程 又这么早下班  感觉爽死了
<qiao> contrun[m]: imadper 钱少啊
<contrun[m]> qiao: 要什么自行车  我要是能远程  我找个另外的消费低点的国家玩一圈了 想着就爽
<qiao> contrun[m]: 那你来我们公司吧，不到一年你就可以实现理想了
<contrun[m]> qiao:  我要能来就来了  哎
<imadper> qiao: 贵司有好岗位?
<contrun[m]> qiao: 我还有一个梦想
<imadper> qiao: 贵司hr秒拒我啊
<contrun[m]> qiao: 不知道来你司能不能也替我完成  我想找个女朋友  听说你司妹子多
<qiao> imadper: 木有啥好岗位，这边的HR都走的只剩下 Amber 了
<qiao> contrun[m]: 恩，可以，那女比例1：1
<qiao> contrun[m]: 不过好多结婚了的说，不过还是有不少的
<qiao> contrun[m]: 只不过是没见过几个漂亮的
<contrun[m]> qiao: 结婚了就结婚了呗  我在乎吗
<qiao> contrun[m]: 牛b
<imadper> qiao: 所以去年底据我的就是amber咯?
<qiao> imadper: 不知道，好像芳草地那边有些岗位是 新加坡的HR在招
<imadper> qiao: 额. 李家皮的人更不好打交道啊
<imadper> qiao: 我好好练练粤语, 然后面这个好了: https://global-redhat.icims.com/jobs/69030/technical-support-engineer---cantonese/job?hub=7
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Red Hat Jobs - Explore Open Source Career Opportunities & Apply Online
<qiao> imadper: keyi :)
<imadper> qiao: 贵司同一个岗位, 开了关关了开的
<qiao> imadper: 招不到人，然后3个月就又的关掉重开呗
<imadper> qiao: ...
<imadper> qiao: 现在这行情, 还有招不到人的公司?
<qiao> imadper: 都这么说，单确实招不到人。。 你懂的。。
<qiao> imadper: 冒冒有他天然的短板
<imadper> qiao: 别的不好找, python开发还找不到?
<qiao> imadper: 那就不知道了
<imadper> shinjuku: 对了, 兔兔
<imadper> shinjuku: pm了
<MangHuoEr> test
<ubrl> MangHuoEr:点点点.  15:01
<MangHuoEr> imadper: 大佬
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 大佬
<contrun[m]> MangHuoEr: Test failure.
<MangHuoEr> contrun[m]: 大佬
<contrun[m]> MangHuoEr:  折煞小人我了
<contrun[m]> MangHuoEr: 听说你们公司最近又开始新的玩法了
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 好久不见啊
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 好久不见啊
<MangHuoEr> 失业了来上来看看
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 我司招人啊
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 我已经在准备了嘛， 唉，进度很慢， 最近心思乱不好静心
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 你再不来我就要离职了
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 啊哈？
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 你啥时候离职
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 下周还敢得上不
<MangHuoEr> 赶得上不
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 下周赶得上
<violetzijing> MangHuoEr, 我还没找下家呢
<imadper> 大佬们不考虑面一波canonical吗?
<MangHuoEr> canonical 是哪里，还招人？
<imadper> https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1621550
<ubrl> imadper: ⇪ Job Application for Senior Technical Support Engineer - China at Canonical
<violetzijing> imadper, MangHuoEr 的确有猎头问我要不要去一家做 lxd juju 的公司
<violetzijing> ima
<imadper> violetzijing: 是啊. juju很好的
<imadper> 虽然我不知道juju是啥
<violetzijing> imadper, MangHuoEr 我说我被 Canonical 裁了，别找我
<MangHuoEr> 不得了啊
<MangHuoEr> lol
<imadper> MangHuoEr: shinjuku: violetzijing: contrun[m]: qiao: 大佬们下午好
 * imadper 又是靠奶茶续命的一天啊
<MangHuoEr> qiao: shinjuku 大佬们好
<imadper> 只有奶茶可以给我补魔
<shinjuku> imadper: 欢迎加入糖分族
<imadper> cherrot: 谢谢
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 我最近这两周胖了四斤...
<MangHuoEr> imadper: 说起来昨天我发现两年前买的 XPS 电池完全废了， 是不是可以去售后了
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 羡慕
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 怎么做到的啊?
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 你是上门服务, 打电话, 人家第二天过来给你换
<MangHuoEr> imadper: 不知道啊，我基本上没有用过电池就
<MangHuoEr> 这么好？ 你测试过了已经？
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 没, 但是我查了
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 上次我风扇有噪音, 我打电话问了
<MangHuoEr> imadper:  当时好像买的金牌售后啥的
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 结果发现是旁边的硬盘的噪音...
<MangHuoEr> 。。。。。
<imadper> MangHuoEr: 矿机上俩硬盘, 嗡嗡的震... 我还以为是我的风扇...
<MangHuoEr> 。。。
<MangHuoEr> 稳
<imadper> 但是我当时输入我的sn, 上面写了第二个工作日上门
<imadper> 没问题的, 稳得很  MangHuoEr
<MangHuoEr> 淘宝还挺靠谱
<imadper> 内部工作人员钻漏洞吧?
<imadper> 不然怎么做到的?
 * imadper poly升级固件中, 感觉要跪
<imadper> violetzijing: 你的网快跟 cherrot 的一样破了
<violetzijing> imadper, 编译机器卡死了
<violetzijing> 烦死了
<violetzijing> 同事加班被表扬了
<violetzijing> 蛤？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<violetzijing> 能不能比谁的 feature 难，谁的代码稳？
<violetzijing> 比谁工作时间有啥意思
<violetzijing> cherrot, 渣网！
<cherrot> violetzijing: 频繁合盖
<violetzijing> cherrot, 一看就是经常 ppt
<cherrot> violetzijing: ppt，面试，背锅，各种...
 * cherrot 丧，丧丧丧丧
<cherrot> violetzijing: 还说我
<violetzijing> cherrot, lol
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我也想面人啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 感觉我现在就比校招的人好一丢丢，还是个小工
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你们组现在几个人啊
<imadper> 怎么区分工作是不是小工啊?
<imadper> 真心求教
<violetzijing> cherrot, 20 个
<violetzijing> imadper, 一个 director，5 个 lead，七八个 senior，三四个不 senior
<imadper> violetzijing: 一个组竟然有一个director? 5个lead?
<imadper> 你们这个组织架构...
<violetzijing> imadper, 其实是我的老板升职了，从 manager 到了 director
<imadper> violetzijing: 哦哦
<cherrot> 看是不是被踹了活是不是马上能找个人接起来？
<cherrot> 20个人5个lead确实略屌
<MangHuoEr> violetzijing: 算起来 12 个 E, 五个 M 一个 D？
<imadper> MangHuoEr: lead应该也是engineer
<imadper> MangHuoEr: lead engineer也是要干活儿写大量代码的
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-10
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot qiao 大佬们早啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 早, 大佬
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot, 一早上接了个 bug
<imadper> violetzijing: 正常啊. 没有bug还要我们干嘛?
<violetzijing> imadper, cherrot 原因竟然是这个 https://www.cnblogs.com/wuwenshuai/p/7158389.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: mysql orderby limit 翻页数据重复的问题 - 武小帅 - 博客园
<violetzijing> 坑比啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 高档.
<imadper> violetzijing: 还好我只会postgresql...
<imadper> violetzijing: 据说pgsql就只有一个好处, 没坑
<qiao> violetzijing: imadper cherrot 大佬们早
<imadper> qiao: 大老早
<imadper> 有人用flutter吗?
<violetzijing> 还偏偏只在 mysql 5.6 上
<imadper> violetzijing: 我还有个问题, 部署cassandra到底需要多大内存啊?
<imadper> 都说8g够, 但是会oom啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我不知道啊
<violetzijing> imadper, 我一个连自己项目的代码的 ut 都因为内存占用太大跑不起来的人，肯定估不准内存消耗啊
<cherrot> violetzijing: 翻页不用主键吗。。那内存暴涨可能也是这个原因咯
<cherrot> violetzijing: 5.6以后就不重复了？
<violetzijing> cherrot, 内存暴涨倒是跟这个没啥关系
<violetzijing> cherrot, 因为调用到的代码我几百年不碰一次
<violetzijing> cherrot, 5.6 以后就没这个 feature 了
<cherrot> violetzijing: 按offset走，不可避免地重复吧，只要有新增行
<violetzijing> cherrot, 这个倒是
<violetzijing> cherrot, 不过我们遇到的是很稳定不会轻易改的基础数据翻页问题 233
<cherrot> violetzijing: 点开链接看了下 hmmm mysql真有趣
 * imadper 感觉又是需要糖水奶茶续命的一天
<violetzijing> imadper, 那得胖啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 那也没办法啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 不喝就没心情干活儿
<violetzijing> 我们这边的小伙子连 oom 都不知道啊，说内存吃紧的时候不止会杀 pod，甚至连 etcd 都杀
<violetzijing> 我：没定制规则那可不是疯起来谁都杀？
<violetzijing> 日常听傻逼同事逼逼 systemd，还什么 redhat 7 8 上咋咋
<violetzijing> 我白眼都翻到天上去了
<imadper> violetzijing: 日常看大佬吐槽
<imadper> violetzijing: 现在的systemd + oom killer配合, 是很难理解了...
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-11
<imadper> violetzijing: qiao: contrun[m]: cherrot: 早啊大佬们
<violetzijing> imadper, qiao contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<qiao> imadper: violetzijing contrun[m] 大佬们早
<imadper> qiao: 大佬还wfh呢?
<qiao> imadper: 没，这两周在北京
<qiao> imadper: 国外的老板过来
<imadper> qiao: 稳.
 * violetzijing 日常想跳槽啊
<imadper> 挣扎啊
 * imadper 纠结
<contrun[m]> quick sort heap sort 怎么样才能做到 inplace 排呀
<imadper> contrun[m]: 开辟buffer, 算好之后覆盖原来的list
<imadper> contrun[m]: 从api上是inplace的. 实现上随你咯
<violetzijing> http://www.mathcs.emory.edu/~cheung/Courses/171/Syllabus/7-Sort/quick-sort2.html ？
<ubrl> violetzijing: ⇪ Department of Math/CS - Home
 * imadper 我恨依赖注入
<cherrot> imadper: 早啊
<imadper> cherrot: ... 早
<violetzijing> cherrot, 早啊大佬
<cherrot> imadper violetzijing 今天喝哪个牌子的奶茶？
<imadper> cherrot: 还没点呢...
<imadper> cherrot: 青勿乃云家的最好喝
<violetzijing> cherrot, imadper 我也想喝，不过中午吃了根雪糕饱了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 天街要开乐乐茶了，据说也很好喝
<imadper> 刚点了冻柠茶
<imadper> violetzijing: 啥? cherrot 也住天街?
 * imadper 港式冻柠茶为毛是最贵的?????
<cherrot> imadper: 我这种庶民 一直喝的都是快乐柠檬
<violetzijing> 我 at 错了
<imadper> cherrot: 算上3块钱配送费, 13块钱一杯
<imadper> cherrot: 快乐柠檬更便宜?
<violetzijing> cherrot, 快乐柠檬的金桔柠檬茶赛高
<violetzijing> imadper, 我最喜欢的是 CoCo 的茉香奶茶
<cherrot> 你们咋都这么嗜酸 说好的糖分呢
<imadper> cherrot: 冻柠茶当然是酸甜得了. 糖越多越好啊
<imadper> 青勿乃云家的茶是我喝过的最好的茶..
<violetzijing> cherrot, 金桔柠檬茶很好喝的
<violetzijing> imadper, 我司在鸟不拉屎的地方，啥有名奶茶都没
<imadper> violetzijing: 贵司位置还不好啊?
<violetzijing> imadper, 楼下才刚开星巴克你敢信？
<imadper> violetzijing: 我司附近至今没有星爸爸
<imadper> 有我也不喝
<violetzijing> 星巴克这种写字楼必备的东西我们这破地才刚开始有
<violetzijing> 主要是很尴尬啊
<imadper> 我们只有小蓝杯
<violetzijing> 有朋自远方来
<violetzijing> 你说我们干啥？下楼吹个冷风吗
<imadper> 自远方来, 一人一个小蓝杯
<violetzijing> 有咖啡馆就能坐着吹会牛皮了
<violetzijing> 但是之前连这条件都没，只能下楼吹冷风
<cherrot> violetzijing: 贵司这位置 出了啥事都能避难的 还不好？
<violetzijing> cherrot, 查身份证最严格的地方
<cherrot> violetzijing: 你们楼下那个大厅，确实风挺大 lol
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我们楼下那个大厅还荒着
 * cherrot 享受着100KB/s的5G WLAN
 * violetzijing 羡慕
<violetzijing> 成天被同事坑……
<violetzijing> 同事觉得没问题的肯定有问题
<contrun[m]> violetzijing:  ok thx    我好像有点傻了 heap sort 怎么取就怎么放  inplace 是很简单的  quick sort 后来想了一下  也不难
#ubuntu-cn 2019-04-12
<imadper> violetzijing: harajuku: qiao: 大佬们早
<violetzijing> imadper, harajuku qiao 大佬们早
<imadper> cherrot: 兔兔
<imadper> 大佬们啊, 最近有啥好事儿吗?
<violetzijing> 阿当这网也不行啊
<harajuku> violetzijing: 休眠了
<harajuku> 刚在玩手机
<violetzijing> imadper, 我开始刷题算好事吗
<imadper> violetzijing: 算啊
<imadper> violetzijing: 大佬早日进flag啊
<violetzijing> 昨天看算法那本书
<violetzijing> 周末刷一刷
<harajuku> imadper: 我办健身卡了，争取早日回归八块腹肌
<imadper> harajuku: 斯米诺夫深蹲了解下?
<harajuku> imadper: 最近丈母娘在我家，天天吃多，不锻炼不行了
<imadper> harajuku: 羡慕啊
<harajuku> violetzijing: Google是我们这几栋楼里唯一开火做饭的，唯一搞了个封闭式自行车停车区的，有钱真的是为所欲为。快刷题跳去
<imadper> harajuku: 我这就不得不批评你了
<harajuku> imadper: ?
<imadper> harajuku: 钳子姐当然去mountview了
<imadper> harajuku: 为毛去融科?
<harajuku> imadper: 苏黎世，六本木啥的不是更好？
<violetzijing> ……
<imadper> harajuku: 你别逗我, 苏黎世好在哪儿?
<violetzijing> 2015 年瑞士就收紧了
<imadper> harajuku: 都是给那些抽不中h1b的人发配过去的
<harajuku> imadper: 钱多税少
<violetzijing> 唉
<violetzijing> 不开心
<imadper> harajuku: 应届拿offer等抽签的孩子们, 没有想去苏黎世的...
<imadper> harajuku: 总部方向多, 做啥都好商量
<harajuku> 哎，我还是不要做梦了
<violetzijing> harajuku, 别这样，我可是贵社钦定的不聪明的人
<violetzijing> 我这样的人居然都敢刷题
<harajuku> violetzijing: 拉倒吧
 * harajuku 高光时刻就是忽悠我司成功。。。
<iMadper|Working> violetzijing: 同被pivotal拒
<iMadper|Working> violetzijing: 我跟你不太一样的是, 我还被rh的hr秒拒 + 无限diss
<iMadper|Working> violetzijing: 弄得我现在也不敢投suse了
<violetzijing> iMadper|Working, 老实说
<violetzijing> iMadper|Working, 你有可能会被 SUSE 拒
<iMadper|Working> violetzijing: 啥原因呢?
<violetzijing> SUSE 喜欢看起来木讷一点的人，觉得好管理
<violetzijing> iMadper|Working, 已经不是 Joey 那个时代了
<violetzijing> iMadper|Working, Joey, David 那个时代还是喜欢聪明人的
<iMadper|Working> violetzijing: 我又木讷又听话啊
<harajuku> iMadper|Working: 呵呵
<violetzijing> iMadper|Working, :)
<iMadper|Working> 你们俩这是啥意思???   harajuku violetzijing
 * violetzijing 觉得斩斩倒是可以，但是 SUSE 工资太低了
<iMadper|Working> violetzijing: 你什么毛病???
<iMadper|Working> violetzijing: 既然觉得斩老板比我老实????
<iMadper|Working> 你们这些人呐!!!
<violetzijing> iMadper|Working, 面试不就是看外表嘛
<iMadper|Working> violetzijing: ... ...
<violetzijing> iMadper|Working, 没人看内心的
 * iMadper|Working 想去投胎啊
<violetzijing> 今天食堂有米线，感觉每个吃了回来的人都一股子鸡汤味
<harajuku> violetzijing: 被公司灌鸡汤
<iMadper|Working> 如何才能变聪明啊, 大佬们  cc harajuku violetzijing qiao cher
<iMadper|Working> 兔子怎么又掉线了
<harajuku> ？？？
<harajuku> 不吹水了，搬砖去也，有事微信
<iMadper|Work> harajuku: 掉线了
<iMadper|Work> 好
 * iMadper|SlackOff intellij真好用, 比emacs不知道高到那里去了
<cherrot> iMadper|SlackOff: IDE真香啊
<iMadper|SlackOff> cherrot: 是的
<iMadper|SlackOff> cherrot: 主要是, dotty不release啊, ensime作者弃坑了
<cherrot> iMadper|SlackOff: 你说的我都没听过
<iMadper|SlackOff> cherrot: 反正只要记住大jb最好用就好了
<iMadper|SlackOff> cherrot: 大jb家的ide也不是特别好, 只不过是同行的衬托
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-07
<alkisg> Hi guys, I want to install Ubuntu for a Chinese user. I know nothing about Chinese, he knows nothing about Ubuntu. I usually prefer Ubuntu MATE. Should I install Kylin for him?
<imadper> alkisg: vanilla ubuntu or deepin linux.
<imadper> alkisg: Depends on if he needs QQ
<alkisg> Thank you imadper
<lzkj> https://sm.ms/image/LFERi1nQDcuZ8Ud
<lzkj> QQ还没装好:-(
<silval> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-08
<JOJOB> 整个频道难道就我一个人?
<uuair> 我是用的是ubuntu18.10版本，已经无法更新了，用do-release-upgrade升级，提示An upgrade from 'cosmic' to 'eoan' is not supported with this tool.
<uuair> 按照教程，升级到19.04，修改MetaRelease.py后，提示无更新。。。
<GarySmith2222> 哦耶
<ccltm> 哦耶
<GarySmith2222> 奥利给
<ccltm> 磨了半天终于把SK-4过了哈哈
<baiyutang> 发现一片天地....
<baiyutang> 我的搜狗阿....
<baiyutang> 难受年好几天了. bus的中文不好用...
<baiyutang> 搜狗安装不了
<GarySmith2222> n
<mk3548208> 搜狗有什么报错
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-09
<albert337> 虚拟机给服务器安装nVidia驱动
<albert337> 有大神会的么
<yazi> dd
#ubuntu-cn 2020-04-11
<lzkj> 美国四十万了？
